# ~*~* July Sunbeams *~*~43 Babies Here So Far!!! 25 Boys / 18 Girls



## kaths101

16/07/13 update...
Hi i am Katherine, i'm now taking over from Tara (I have more time on my hands - 3 days over due!! :dohh:)
If i've missed anything let me know.. and newbies welcome :) :flower:

Hi everyone I'm Tara (tlh97990) I have now taken over this thread from Eve. We all know she's had a roller coaster of a pregnancy this far so hopefully this will be easier for everyone! If anything needs updated just let me know!!



> .:Hi I'm Eve [Aaisrie] and I've taken over this thread from Sunshine who's done an amazing job keeping everything updated and we all wish her the best and hope she gets that BFP soon!!!
> 
> If there's anything that's out or needs updated feel free to PM me :)
> 
> 
> 
> .:My name is Sunshine. This will be our first LO. This was our 6th cycle ttc and I ovulated later this cycle based on opks and temping.
> So according to my LMP ~ EDD IS 4th of July, 2013 :yipee: based on ovulation it's 8th of July, 2013!:. - personal update - we lost our lil Zigster at 4+2 :angel:
> 
> Codes for the siggy banners:
> 
> I also created some more sig pics if anyone wanted something different, I keep seeing fireworks in the first ones teehee Just paste the code into the signature box in User CP, remove the * to make it work!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...
> 
> Large siggy:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg
> -
> 
> Copy and paste the code below it into your signature ~
> For it to work properly you must remove the stars: *** from the code!
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-142-bumps-1-set-twins-10-angels.html"*][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg[/*IMG][/*URL]
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Small siggy:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg
> 
> 
> Copy and paste the code below it into your signature ~
> For it to work properly you must remove the stars: *** from the code!
> -
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-142-bumps-1-set-twins-10-angels.html"*][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg[/*IMG][/*URL]
> 
> Please PM me if you have any problems making it work! It should allow anyone to click on your siggy and be linked back to our group!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> _* July 2013 Birth Dates and Due Dates *_
> 
> *~~18th of April~~*
> _myra =_ :blue: Connor Snake || April 18th || 29w 3d || 3lb 7oz
> 
> *~~28th of May~~*
> _JWandBump =_ :blue: Ethan || 28th May || 5lb 5oz
> 
> *~~9th of June~~*
> _July2013 =_ :blue: Rafferty Cameron || June 9th || 8 lbs
> 
> *~~14th of June~~*
> _JJsmom =_ :blue: Coltyn James || June 14th || 37w || 7lbs 12oz 20in
> 
> *~~19th of June~~*
> _Miss Bellum/Anon Male =_ :pink: Eleanor Faith || June 19th || 37w 4d || 5lbs 10.5oz
> 
> *~~22nd of June~~*
> _oneandtwo =_ :pink: Wilhelmina Evelyn || June 22nd || 38w 5d || 7lbs 8oz 20in
> 
> *~~23rd of June~~*
> _junemomma09 =_ :pink: Emma Claire || June 23rd || 37w 5d || 7lbs 5oz
> _Jsmom5 =_ :blue: Bowen James || June 23rd || 36w || 5lb 12oz 19in
> 
> *~~25th of June~~*
> _Maratobe =_ :pink: Marli Rose || June 25th || 8lbs 13.5oz 50cms
> 
> *~~27th of June~~*
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :pink: Kyleigh Madisyn || June 27th || 39w 2d || 9lbs 1oz 20.5in
> _dove830 =_ :blue: Lucas Alexander || June 27th || 38w 0d || 11lbs 6oz 21.75in
> 
> *~~28th of June~~*
> _Jessinchi =_ :blue: Antonio || June 28th || 39w 3d || 8lbs 3oz 21in
> _nuffmac =_ :blue: Oliver || June 28th || 37w 6d || 8lbs 3oz
> 
> *~~29th of June~~*
> _Xxenssial =_ :pink: Emelia Grace || June 29th || 6lbs 12oz
> 
> *~~30th of June~~*
> _abagailb14 =_ :pink: Olivia Paige || June 30th || 39w 5d || 8lbs 20in
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> _Libbysmum =_ :blue: Ethan Matthias || July 1st || 9.5lbs 20.5in
> _rabab780 =_ :blue: Rayan || July 1st || 6lbs
> 
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _Lauki =_ :blue:
> _Lotus Womb = _:yellow:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> _Donna noble =_ :blue: Evan Ronald || July 2nd || 8lbs 10oz
> 
> _lorilou8202 = _:yellow:
> _MrsLuLu =_ :yellow:
> _BritneyNChris = _ :blue:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> _Breadsticks =_ :pink: Aisling || July 3rd || 39w 2d || 6lbs 11oz 18.5in
> 
> _ValleyGurl =_ :pink:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> _Shabutie = _:yellow:
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _TTCMSP =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> _Sparkles237 =_ :blue: Harry Daniel || July 4th || 39w 3d || 7lbs
> _Sharnahw =_ :pink: Lily Rose || July 4th || 7lbs 7oz
> 
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> _Maksmama = Twins!!!_ :yellow: :yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> 
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> _counting =_ :blue: Joseph Isaiah Steven || July 5th || 38w 2d || 7lbs 5.8oz
> _hopeforfuture =_ :pink: Roseanna Elise || July 5th ||
> 
> _mvosse =_ :blue:
> _Belen09_10 =_ :blue:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ = :yellow:
> _JP19 = _:yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _beachgal =_ :blue: || July 5th || 7lbs 14oz
> 
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> _Charlie91 =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> _NennaKay =_ :pink: Allison Grace || July 8th || 41w || 8lbs 21in
> _TonyaG =_ :blue: Travis James || July 8th || 38w 1d || 8lbs 1oz
> 
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:
> _MrsMcP [Possibly the 10th] =_ :blue:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> _floatingbaby =_ :pink: Jasmine Jane || July 9th || 40w 2d || 7lbs 9oz || 21in
> 
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> _tlh97990 =_ :pink: Charlotte Louise || July 10th || 38w 4d || 9lbs 6oz || 21.5in
> _AliceCooper =_ :blue: Nathan James || July 10th || 41w 6d || 10lbs 8oz
> 
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :pink:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :blue: Gabriel MacKenzie || July 11th || 40w 3d || 9lbs 2oz
> 
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _MarineLady =_ :pink:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> _alannadee =_ :blue: Charlie || July 13th || 40w 5d || 10lbs 1oz
> 
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _chathamlady_ = :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :pink:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> _ Jaz02 =_ :blue: Hunter McKenzie || July 14th || 38w 6d || 8lbs 6oz
> 
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> _Caro103 =_ :blue: Edward Stirling || July 15th || 40w 1d || 7lbs 11.5oz
> 
> _Medipea =_ :pink:
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _x-kirsty-x = _ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> _motherearth23 =_ :blue: Samson || July 17th || 40w due date || 9lbs 7oz
> _Tami =_ :pink: Lily || July 17th || 39w 2d ||
> 
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~18th of July~~*
> _sue_88 =_ :pink: Millie Amanda || July 18th || 41w 5d || 8lbs 7oz
> 
> *~~19th of July~~*
> _misshastings=_ :pink: Darcy-Marie Drury || July 19th || 41w 1d ||
> _pitty=_ :blue: Lewis Norman Pitt || July 19th || || 7lb 11oz
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> _kaths101=_ :blue: George Oliver || July 21st || 41w 1d || 10lbs 11oz
> 
> _mattysMummy =_ :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _jojo1234 =_
> _samsMum =_ :pink:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> _vankiwi=_ :pink: Zoe Annabel || July 25th|| 40w 5d|| 8lbs 6oz
> 
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> _ Mama_noni = _ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> _missfox=_ :pink: Ruby || July 27th || 39w 5d || 7lbs 11oz
> 
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~ *
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> _pinkflowers=_ :blue: Henry || July 29th || 40w 5d || 7lb 13oz
> 
> _babyclements =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~30th of July~~*
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~3rd of August~~*
> _pandaspot=_ :blue: Zack Riley Allison || August 3rd || 42w 1d || 8lb 7oz
> 
> *~~EDD To Be announced~~*
> 
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~Angel Babies~~*
> :hugs: _Serenity9712 = _ :angel:
> :hugs: _whigfield = _ :angel:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 = _ :angel:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky = _:angel:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> * 25 =  babies
> 18 =  babies
> 
> 93 =  bumps
> 8 =  bumps
> 9 =  bumps
> 22 =  *​[last updated 12.24.12]Click to expand...


----------



## myra

Congratulations!!:flower:

Looks like I'll be joining you for a July 2013 baby. I was thrilled to get my :bfp: last Thursday. I'm only 13 dpo today and had a chemical in June, so I'm a bit nervous as well. But (as I remind myself at least a dozen times/day) already my BFP lines are looking much stronger than they ever did in June, so that is hopeful! I'm 39 and this will be my first.


----------



## mummySS

Myra congrats on yours too! Yes the darker lines are def a reassurance :)

I'm just nervous as i was SO sick last time around, fx it isn't so bad this time...


----------



## lil lovey

:shock: July babies already:shock: wow congrads to yal ladies..


----------



## myra

mummySS said:


> Myra congrats on yours too! Yes the darker lines are def a reassurance :)
> 
> I'm just nervous as i was SO sick last time around, fx it isn't so bad this time...

I hope it's much smoother for you this time around!


----------



## myra

lil lovey said:


> :shock: July babies already:shock: wow congrads to yal ladies..

Thanks!!

To be honest, I'm still in shock (happy shock though!). I've been thinking about and wanting this for about a year now, and reading into symptoms every month so I'm wondering when it will set in that this is for real....you'd think the 5 different HPTs (3 different brands) I took would be enough to convince me...:dohh:


----------



## lil lovey

lol I know how u feel when I found out I was preg wow I didn't believe it even when I got an ultrasound done:ignore: tbh even right now it hasn't settled properly..there are day when I'm like its all just a dream:dohh:..


----------



## 28329

Wow, july babies already!! Congratulations ladies. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## angela2011

Congrats ladies and enjoy because time really flys by. It seems like only yesterday I was announcing my pregnancy for March babies and people were like March babies already?lol


----------



## KatOro

July 4th  Congratulations to all the July babies and mamas.:baby:
FX for us all as its so early!


----------



## HollyTTC

Hi ladies. I just got my BFP 2 yesterday. According to my math, I would be due on July 13th (ish) This is my first pregancy and I am soooo excited, but also sooo nervous. 
I have had cramping for the past 5-6 days, which I thought was AF but wasn't. Is this cramping feeling normal? Sometimes its pretty uncomfortable, but not painful.


----------



## abagailb14

I'm also due on the 4th of July! :)


----------



## mummySS

Congrats all! Three of us due 4th July already :)

Holly I feel the same, horrible cramping and bloatedness. I had this last time round too so I guess it's fine!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats July ladies. 

Makes my little May lime seem old already! Lol.


----------



## mummySS

Almost 2nd tri for you cupcake!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

mummySS said:


> Almost 2nd tri for you cupcake!

It can't come soon enough! :haha:


----------



## misslissa

Hi, I'm due on 1st July if the dates are right!

News is slowly sinking in, in shock, excited, nervous! 

Xxx


----------



## mummySS

Congrats misslissa! Aah it's my second and I'm still feeling all of the above!


----------



## oneandtwo

July 1st!! soo nervous, ive had six miscariages but three healthy boys born as well. this is our first "oops" baby and we'll also be our last child. im nervous, but excited and cant wait till we get an u/s to make sure everything is okay. my hpts have gotten SO dark over the days so im hopeful!

i'll be delivrring this baby alone since dh will be away, im very nervous about that too!!


----------



## lili24

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## myra

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:

I just called my doc's to get a blood test, so I'll be getting that this afternoon...starting to get excited! :dance:


----------



## misslissa

myra said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:
> 
> I just called my doc's to get a blood test, so I'll be getting that this afternoon...starting to get excited! :dance:

I'm going to the docs on Wednesday, do they do blood tests while you are there and how long till you get the results? 

Is this your first? It is mine so I'm a bit clueless!


----------



## misslissa

How's everyone feeling? I'm getting nausea, not horrendous but it comes in waves from about 5am till I go to bed and I'm getting quite lightheaded, is that normal?


----------



## abagailb14

No nausea for me yet, just horrendously sore and swollen boobs! :)


----------



## mvosse

Hello ladies, according to my math, I'll be joining you due July 5th!! Heading in for bloods as soon as the doctor calls back due to my chemical in June!!! I'm trying not to get to excited just to be on the safe side, but at the same time I couldn't resist sharing! Looking forward to being bump buddies with you all :flower:


----------



## myra

misslissa said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! :happydance:
> 
> I just called my doc's to get a blood test, so I'll be getting that this afternoon...starting to get excited! :dance:
> 
> I'm going to the docs on Wednesday, do they do blood tests while you are there and how long till you get the results?
> 
> Is this your first? It is mine so I'm a bit clueless!Click to expand...

Some doctor's offices have the capabiity to do blood work there. Mine sends me to a lab & then mydoctor's office gives me a call the next day with results. I dont know if it's standard or not, but im going to ask for another blood test Wednesday/Thursday to make sure my Hcg is doubling at expected levels (Had a chemical in June & numbers went down instead of up). I'm already having diff symptoms than last time & much darker lines on the HPTs, so i'm feelling better about this pregnancy.

This will be my 1st (fingers crossed!)

I havent started feeling sick yet, but stomach/head felt a little 'off' this morning...i dont really know how else to describe it but i did feel better after eating.

Good luck w everything! Let us know what your doctor says


----------



## myra

misslissa said:


> How's everyone feeling? I'm getting nausea, not horrendous but it comes in waves from about 5am till I go to bed and I'm getting quite lightheaded, is that normal?

I've heard it can be normal- from what i've read- because of all the work going on inside your body. Just make sure you're drinking enough water (64 ozs/day). I've also heard that nauseau tends to come on more with empty stomachs, so regular meals/snacks are important. You can also keep some crackers by you bed and have some about 15 min before you get out of bed. That might help some w the nausea.


----------



## misslissa

My app isn't until 4.30pm so I very much doubt I'll find anything out on the day. 

I feel rotten today, well on and off really not all day. I'm exhausted, can't even make it through Corrie I'm going to go to bed, feeling very sick. But I'm not complaining! It's happy sick at the moment :)


----------



## kiwicali

Hopefully I will be joining you ladies for July as my June baby ended in a chemical about 2 weeks ago, fx and Congrats you guys!!


----------



## mummySS

Congrats everyone! Wow I can't believe how many there are already!

Kiwi sorry to hear about the chemical. Hope you'll join us now though :)

Well, I'm feeling ok so far but have random stretchy pains in my stomach and sore boobs. I don't mind anything as none of this is as bad as the sickness!! Lol


----------



## myra

Kiwi- I'm so sorry experienced a chemical~Hope you'll be joining us too. About when will you be testing. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ValleyGurl

I got my bfp today :) due July 3rd 2013 :) congrats!!!!!!


----------



## mummySS

congrats valleygurl! 

Sooo many already


----------



## myra

Wow- if I'm THIS tired this early on, I don't know what it will be like in coming weeks. It's only just 7pm here and all I want to do is sleep....


----------



## lorilou8202

Just got my bfp on. Friday. Edd according to my lmp is July 2nd. congrats everyone! First trimester is so scary and Seems the longest! This is my 2nd. have a 3 yr old littler boy


----------



## Al Syr

Awe I was in July 2011 I can't believe it's 2 years since my first pregnancy <3


----------



## misslissa

How much vit d are you all taking, I've been on 5000 iu for a few months but now in pregnant I think that's way above the guidelines. Think they say 10mcg but I have no idea how to convert that to iu?


----------



## mummySS

Ooh no idea I'm just taking folic acid at the moment, all the other pills are too big and make me feel sick!


----------



## myra

misslissa- I checked my prenatal vitamin and it says 400 iu of Vitamin D

I searched online and also found this article which recommends up to 4,000 iu. https://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/04/30/vitamin.d.pregnancy/index.html

So, I'm not certain the answer for you. Writing this question down to ask when I have my first appointment...


----------



## misslissa

It's confusing! Such a huge difference between 400iu and 5000iu, I don't want to do anything bad. I've read that 4000iu is good and can prevent miscarriage, prem births but its a huge leap from what the nhs says.

I take omega 3 too but finding its making me feel more sick, will maybe do that one later on the day.


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm due July 3rd, not even reached the 4 week mark yet, I'm so nervous!! 

Congratulations everyone for your July bundles of joy! :)


----------



## mvosse

labs today finally, I know I have to have two different draws, but I'm very much hoping it comes back this afternoon with a nice healthy progesterone level :)


----------



## myra

Got my lab results today- nurse says Hcg is at a good level for 4 weeks. :thumbup:

She is having me come back again tomorrow afternoon for another round to confirm it is doubling as expected


----------



## mummySS

Congrats lorilou! Lol first tri sucks - I think it drags more because you can't tell anyone! 

Al syr - my first was July2011 too - feels weird to have another July baby! But I think 2 years apart is nice, and plus hopefully I'll save money on joint birthday parties :haha:

Congrats too Lizziejane :)

Mvosse hope it went ok x


----------



## mummySS

myra said:


> Got my lab results today- nurse says Hcg is at a good level for 4 weeks. :thumbup:
> 
> She is having me come back again tomorrow afternoon for another round to confirm it is doubling as expected

Yay!


----------



## Malingo

Heya! Im due on the 6th of July, My son was born on the 4th!!! 

Wishing everyone a H+H 9 months!! :D


----------



## catty

Another 4rth of July due date :):) Nice too see alot of us are around the same time,

Had a miscarriage in Sept so im surprised how quickly this has happened again!! Would love a summer baby!! :) Congrats everyone


----------



## Wriggley

Hi! i am either due on the 2nd july or 4th july or 30th june :rofl: i trying to get my head round how to work it all out :haha: you would think i would know considering this is my second


----------



## myra

WOW- exciting to see so many BFPs!! congrats to all the new ladies to join the thread!


----------



## mvosse

Hey ladies, I got my results back, 80 HCG (period was due today, not quite 4 weeks) and 11 for progesterone, nervous as all get out, doctor says it doesn't look good, my numbers were higher than my chemical in June, but We don't know how far along I was as I was going through 50 day cycles and got a BFP 3 weeks before my period was due. She started me on progesterone, and probably only because I was persistent that I didn't want to risk losing the baby due to low progesterone levels if that was the only reason it wasn't considered viable...as that IS fixable...keeping my fingers and toes crossed and praying like crazy that my HCG levele come back doubled on Thursday. On the bright side I've got all the classic symptoms, other than the fact that I haven't thrown up yet, just nauseous 24/7.

How is everyone else doing tonight? By the way, feel free to call me Meg.


----------



## myra

mvosse said:


> Hey ladies, I got my results back, 80 HCG (period was due today, not quite 4 weeks) and 11 for progesterone, nervous as all get out, doctor says it doesn't look good, my numbers were higher than my chemical in June, but We don't know how far along I was as I was going through 50 day cycles and got a BFP 3 weeks before my period was due. She started me on progesterone, and probably only because I was persistent that I didn't want to risk losing the baby due to low progesterone levels if that was the only reason it wasn't considered viable...as that IS fixable...keeping my fingers and toes crossed and praying like crazy that my HCG levele come back doubled on Thursday. On the bright side I've got all the classic symptoms, other than the fact that I haven't thrown up yet, just nauseous 24/7.
> 
> How is everyone else doing tonight? By the way, feel free to call me Meg.

Hi Meg- I also had my lab results today & my hcg was 76, which my nurse said is within the normal range for being 4 weeks along-so your numbers also are within normal. I also have followup blood work & will get results on Thursday. Fingers crossed that you & I also get the good news we're waiting for on Thursday!


----------



## mvosse

[/QUOTE]

Hi Meg- I also had my lab results today & my hcg was 76, which my nurse said is within the normal range for being 4 weeks along-so your numbers also are within normal. I also have followup blood work & will get results on Thursday. Fingers crossed that you & I also get the good news we're waiting for on Thursday![/QUOTE]

Thanks Myra, that makes me feel a little bit better, my pregnancy with my daughter was much easier because I was clueless, but multiple m/c and a chemical have made me a lot more worried. I don't think I even found out my levels at all with my daughter.


----------



## AdriansMama

wow!! july babies already :) congrats ladies wishing a happy and healthy 9 months for all of you!!!


----------



## mummySS

Meg/Myra, really crossing my fingers for you both on Thursday. In the uk I don't think they check hcg levels at all. Or maybe they do if you're higher risk? Anyway, good luck, let us know how you get on tomorrow xx

Congrats to all the other joiners! I know we are all in very early days but wishing health and happiness to all of you :thumbup:


----------



## myra

Meg- if it puts your mind at ease more, my acupuncturist also said my hcg looks great for being 4 weeks & our numbers fall well within the guidelines set by American Pregnancy Assoc. They also state on their site that the change in level (doubling) is more important than the actual number since there are so many factors that go into the hcg level.

Simmy, I've been hearing the same thing from others in the UK that hcg is not done as a standard procedure. I'm not sure if my doc does it as standard or if its because I had a loss. Either way, I'm feeling good about this little one.

I'm looking forward to the journey over the next 9 months with the rest of you ladies!! It already puts me at ease a bit more to come on here when I start worrying about all the possible what ifs. Here's hoping for healthy & happy for us all!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## misslissa

Had my first doc appointment today, nothing happened really. Gave me a flu jab, weighed me and filled in a form that I handed into reception that goes to my midwife. 

Thought I might have had bloods taken but it seems the midwife will do that. 

What's everyone else's experiences do far?


----------



## mummySS

I've not had any appointments so far this time mislissa, but last time the doctor's appointment was very underwhelming as they don't really do much! At the booking appointment with the midwife they'll take your bloods and chat with you for an hour or two, go through all yours and your partner's medical history, etc, etc. 

How's everyone today? My belly is huge already!! sounds crazy, but i was just reading on babycentre that your uterus never shrinks fully after the first baby so it just pops out with the second. but really, at 4 weeks pg?? nuts!


----------



## angel2010

Congratulations ladies!!


----------



## serenity9712

were due july 3rd which is our dd bday lol


----------



## myra

Congratulations, serenity!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

I haven't had any appointments yet either. When I spoke to the nurse on Monday, she said that they don't usually book a scan until 6 or 7 weeks since you can't see anything before then. I assume that will be part of my 1st appointment, but I'll ask when she calls me with blood work today. I've been wondering about the flu shot as well since they are giving them here at work, but I guess if they gave it to you already then it's safe.

Wow, Simmy, showing already?! A friend, with her 2nd and 3rd, started showing at 6 weeks, though she's very petite.

Hope you're all doing well today!


----------



## whigfield

Oh mememe! I'm due July 2nd. :) This is our first baby!

I'm having some worries at the moment though! I had some light spotting on 14 & 15 dpo and I passed 2 small clots on 14dpo evening. :( However I came back the next day with a massively stronger test so still pregnant...

However I spoke to docs today and I'm having my bloods done - had some today and some done on Saturday, he says if they're doubling nicely he'll try and get me in for an early scan.

Has anyone else had any spotting or bleeding? And any tips on how to stop panicking about my bloods? :dohh:


----------



## mvosse

whigfield~Try not to think about it...

That's about my best advice, as I'm going for my second round today, and will be on pins and needles until the results come back this afternoon. Luckily, I'm having 4 munchkins at my place tonight, so I have general cleaning and activity set up for my daughter's sleep over tonight. It should distract me..I hope...LOL

On a side note, How is everyone feeling??

Me~nausea, constantly, but not throwing up, have a torn ligament in my knee, but refuse to use my crutches, because they hurt my boobs, and those suckers already hurt enough! Doctor has me on progesterone due to my chemical in June, that we believe was due to low progesterone, and while I will cheerfully take them if it helps the baby, the dizziness SUCKS, and I'm praying I don't get Jaundice, because yellow skin does not sound fun, although I would cheerfully deal with that to, as I and my OH would very much like it if this little bean stays put and grows nice and healthy. I already have cravings to, FRUIT, if there is fruit in front of me I pig out, speaking of which I'm eating a banana currently!


----------



## LizzieJane

hi all :wave:

whigfield - my friend had a very similar thing at 14-15dpo and everything was fine. I really hope everything is ok with your bloods and that you get to see your little bean on a scan!

myra - I am wondering about the flu shot as well. at my doctors surgery they are recommending it for pregnant women. I am worried about having any immunisations right now but I think that it might be for the best to go ahead. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on the flu jab? 

mummySS - this is my first but I definately have a bloat developing! 

How are you all? I am feeling so so tired today. Got my doc appointment booked for next week, but I am not sure a lot will happen. I think they will just book me into see the midwife at 8 weeks.

H&H 9 months to everyone :) :dust:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! I guess I'll find out around Monday time what the outlook is. :happydance:

I personally wouldn't get the flu jab this early but I've heard of women who did. Maybe worth seeing what your doc thinks? What do you think?


----------



## 2ndpreggo

I am due on July 8th!!!Cant believe I am actually saying this!


----------



## LizzieJane

congrats 2ndpreggo!! H&H 9 months to you :dust:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats 2ndpreggo! :wohoo:


----------



## myra

Woohoo!! Got a message from my doc's office that my hcg level more than doubled- from 76 on Monday to 336 yesterday!

whigfield, when the nurse calls me back, I'll ask about the flu shot


----------



## mvosse

Yay Myra!!!! That is awesomein, I just got my second round drawn, hopefully they have great news for me this afternoon!


----------



## mvosse

Congrats 2ndpreggo!!! That is great news :)


----------



## mvosse

On the flu shot~I've only gotten the flu shot while pregnant, I did with my daughter, and I did this time around while I was still only hoping I was pregnant. I weighed the risks for myself (and everyone's opinon is different) but I would rather get the shot and be mostly protected (by mostly I mean from everything it covers, minus strains that aren't in it) than end up with the flu for a few weeks, and depriving my baby of nutrients he/she needs. But that doesn't mean it's for everyone. I have plenty of friends who are very anti-vaccine and friends who swear up and down getting the flu shot gives them the flu. So, to each their own :)


----------



## mvosse

Guess what??? My levels almost tripled (231)!!! I'm so excited!!! Have my first ultrasound scheduled to, they want to check due to my m/c in June. Novemember 10 at 8:00 AM can not come soon enough!!!!


----------



## myra

Congrats, Meg!!

I asked my nurse about the flu shot- she recommends getting it, so I'll do so tomorrow.

Looking forward to my first Ultrasound & appointment with the doctor on November 7th!


----------



## misslissa

I had the flu jab yesterday, just went with it as dr offered! 

I'm very tired, still nauseous and dizzy.


----------



## mvosse

Yay for November, as most of us will be seeing our beans in November!!! I'm so excited. I think I'm more excited for Christmas though. My daughter has asked Santa while sitting on his lap (a little embarrassing for Mama) for a baby brother AND a baby sister for Christmas for 3 years now. And while I'm praying I'm not having twins, as the thought terrifies me, one at a time is more than enough for me! I'm looking forward to seeing her face when she opens the present from Santa that will be containing a shirt that says "I'm a big sister!" and reads it. And the look on my mom's also, although, I'm not looking forward to that one. She isn't going to be happy, but she'll just have to get over it.


----------



## abagailb14

Any July ladies experiencing morning sickness yet?


----------



## mummySS

Evening all! :wave:

Serenity - congrats and welcome!

Whigfield - ditto, huge congrats :) I wish i had some better advice too, but all i can say is try not to get stressed by it, i know a lot of people who've had spotting through pregnancy and it's been just fine :flower:

Meg - snap on the sore boobs! Your daughter's sleepover sounds fun! Goodness me on crutches too, how are you coping? 

2ndpreggo - congrats! :)

Lizzie - snap on the tiredness!

Myra - :happydance: Yay for the hcg!

And you meg! great news. 

Abagail - congrats hun! Yup, felt a bit sick today too. Can't believe so early!


So as for me, the tiredness and nausea suddenly hit me today! Maybe cos it's thursday...????? I don't know - i work full time in the city (london) and have a long commute, plus my hubbie is travelling for work this entire week, plus i have a toddler to deal with.. that could explain it! lol

Also I had a little panic moment today about how the hell I'm gonna cope with my sickness at work, and how to cope in general with a toddler and a baby. Damn hormones playing with my emotions!


----------



## Tracey30

Hi, think I'm around 2-3 weeks pregnant so kinda thinking I'm due in July. This is my third baby. I have a daughter of 11 years, a son of 5 years (on Sunday) hello to all xxx


----------



## Littlelegs30

yes meeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Predictor is saying July 4th for me 2!!! Found out yesterday, been trying for 6 months and this is my 1st. Lines are still fairly light tho so hoping that they start getting darker, im about 14dpo

Congrats all


----------



## mummySS

Yay tracey and littlelegs! Welcome and congrats!

Oh meant to say on the flu jab - i already had it, it was when i was in the 2WW, i told them there was a chance i could be pregnant and they said it was best to have it to protect you. I had it last time round too. But yes, each to their own...


----------



## gklmommy

Got my BFP this morning! Due July 4th!!


----------



## MrsLuLu

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm due 2nd July! Got my BFP on Tuesday morning but still can't quite believe it. We've been ttc our first for just under 2 years and this month was our last try before starting our IVF journey!

I'm over the moon but with the worst timing ever my other half is away in America until Sunday and I'm going a bit loopy with no one to talk to! My symptoms seem to have decreased during the week so I'm desperately trying not to panic! Google has reassured me that this can be normal so I'm staying positive (honest!)

Looking forward to getting to know you all :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Congrats gkl and lulu! 

Wow lulu that's some journey! So exciting for you :thumbup: We're here to listen. try not to panic... easier said than done! I got my BFP on sunday and my husband left for a week-long trip on sunday evening so i'm going out of my mind too!!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats gkl and lulu!!


----------



## MrsLuLu

Thanks MummySS! We've been trying for so long that I was convinced we'd never be able to do this the natural way but it looks like the threat of IVF finally scared my body into doing what it's supposed to :haha:

Sorry to hear your husband's away too - it really sucks! Can't wait for the weekend when our husbands are home!

Luckily I'm seeing my best friend tomorrow who's been one of the few who know that we've been trying so I finally get someone to talk to and celebrate with (other than you guys of course!)


----------



## whigfield

Congrats gkl! :happydance:



MrsLuLu said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> I'm due 2nd July! Got my BFP on Tuesday morning but still can't quite believe it. We've been ttc our first for just under 2 years and this month was our last try before starting our IVF journey!
> 
> I'm over the moon but with the worst timing ever my other half is away in America until Sunday and I'm going a bit loopy with no one to talk to! My symptoms seem to have decreased during the week so I'm desperately trying not to panic! Google has reassured me that this can be normal so I'm staying positive (honest!)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all :happydance:

Yay, congrats Lulu! I am also due 2nd July. How great that you fell naturally just before IVF! :wohoo:


----------



## whigfield

Oh and congrats tracey and littlelegs! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

I have had no more spotting so far today and I am so stoked! I am trying to chock the spotting up to implantation that just took a while to "travel out".


----------



## MrsLuLu

whigfield said:


> I have had no more spotting so far today and I am so stoked! I am trying to chock the spotting up to implantation that just took a while to "travel out".

Fab news about the spotting (or rather lack of!) :happydance:

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and was just baby making itself comfy!


----------



## MrsLuLu

Hi whigfield, just noticed that you've been trying to 2 years too! Massive congratulations on finally getting your BFP!


----------



## mildred81

Can I join you, I found out a couple of days ago I'm due July 5th. I have a 2 1/2 boy called Remy and a 9 month old girl called Zuri so its going to be fun times ahead. Good luck ladies x


----------



## MrsLuLu

Congratulations Mildred - you'll certainly be kept busy!

Is anyone else too tired to stay up but too excited to go to bed?!


----------



## whigfield

MrsLuLu said:


> Hi whigfield, just noticed that you've been trying to 2 years too! Massive congratulations on finally getting your BFP!

Thank you! It feels so long but I know it's nothing compared to some other women.. But my goodness, it's been long enough!! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats mildred!


----------



## mvosse

whoohoo Mildred, we are due the same day!!!

On a kind of side not, I find it kinda amusing that people can be due the same day and be different "weeks" Gotta love the whole LMP thing and how are bodies are all different!


----------



## myra

MrsLuLu- I was just going to ask if anyone else feels SUPER tired. I'm surprised to feel this exhausted so early on...it's just past 6pm and I want to go to bed, and if i think i'm exhausted now, then I don't know what I'm in for down the line!

So far the only symptoms I'm noticing: very sore breasts, fatigue, a couple crying spells out of the blue for NO reason at all, bad toothaches today (like I get around ovulation) and lots of irritability. Fun, fun- though I remind myself how happy I am to be tired, etc since it means the little one is cooking away in there :winkwink:


----------



## abagailb14

I'm super exhausted too, our bodies must be working hard growing those beans!! :)


----------



## serenity9712

my #s are nearly tripling. but we have an ultrasound and first ob appt nov 15th. can't wait. this neaususness is killin me. can't wait to find out if there's more then one in there...


----------



## mysticair2

Due July 1st...just barely made it in with you guys! This is my first! We are so excited, but apprehensive. Praying that everything goes fine. 

My symptoms are: sore boobs, waves of nausea and slight occasional cramping.

Anyone else having cramps? It worries me a lot! Everything I've read says it is normal but it is not reassuring me. I guess I will not stop worrying until I hold the little one in my arms.

Congrats everyone
:dust:


----------



## abagailb14

My cramps are getting better, I pretty much only notice them at night. Apparently it's normal, it's your ligaments stretching- I was worried at first too :)


----------



## Starry Night

mummySS said:


> Hiya, i just got my :bfp: - due on the 4th of July yay!
> 
> It's quite early still but are there any others out there...? About me... I'm Simmy, my little boy Leo is 15 months. I'm over the moon but also a tad nervous...
> 
> x

Congratulations, mummySS!! Now you're going to have 2 Beach Bumps.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am here for July 1st...just had a positive on the blood test after the nurse telling me my urine sample was negative...TAKE THAT NURSE! I kind of knew anyhow cause I missed my AF and my hair has been really healthy looking lately, plus been peeing like no tomorrow! So happy as the last pregnancy ended in a MC...nervous excitement!


----------



## JWandBump

:wave: July 4th here again! It will be my second, I already have an 18 month old girl called Emily :D can't wait for her to be a big sister! Lol


----------



## whigfield

Serenity that is so fricking exciting!! Can't wait until your ultrasound. :happydance:

Congrats mystic! I think quite a lot of ladies in this thread are having cramping. I'm having them a little bit but not too much, I feel worried that I'm not having them enough!! :haha:

Libbysmum - congrats! Good luck for this pregnancy, I'm sure it will be fine! :flower:

Congrats JW! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Thank goodness the weekend starts tomorrow! With all the brand new pregnancy stuff going on in the past week, I'm finding it hard to concentrate on doing work. Currently trying to muster up some enthusiasm and energy to teach the 90+ teenagers that will be coming into my classes over the course of the day......high energy, hormonal teens + low energy, hormonal pregnant teacher does not make a great combo!! :wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Congrats to the new ladies! Ohhh it's so exciting and it consumes your brain doesn't it!! 

I'm super tired too. Our bodies are forming ORGANS, i mean that is seriously hard work :haha:

Starry - thanks hun nice to hear from ya! How are you getting on? Yes it will be weird to have another July beach bump :)

*All of ya: we should think of a name for our group... I vote anything but July Beach Bumps as that's what I was last time and i will get ridiculously confused!  

Any ideas?? *

xx


----------



## whigfield

Oooo I am excited for a group name, but I'm crap at coming up them so I can't suggest anything! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

lol whigfield...

ok here are some suggestions (but i'm kinda rubbish at this too - anyone creative out there??)

July Fireflies
July Jellybeans (although i think there's already a January jellybeans group so i am copying?!)
July Stars

Boo, i am not good at this! :rofl:


----------



## LizzieJane

I like July Fireflies! :happydance:

What about July Sunbeams...? Will have another little think today

:dust:


----------



## mvosse

I suck at naming, so I'll leave it up to you ladies, although I like all of them so far.


----------



## JWandBump

Ummm July Beach Bumps? My minds blank now lol


----------



## misslissa

July Sunbeams is nice but I am happy with any! 

Its going to be a long wait until that first 12 week scan, can't think of anything but baby baby baby! My work is going downhill!


----------



## Photogmommy

Got my bfp yesterday!!! By date of ovulation I would be due July 4th! Excited and nervous. First doctors appointment November 28th!!


----------



## Maksmama

I got my BFP at home on 10/23 had beta yesterday and it confirms. My Due date is July 4th. I go back Monday to make sure the numbers are going up. I'm a bit nervous b/c I don't feel any symptoms, hoping it's just b/c it's early still.


----------



## LizzieJane

ditto misslissa! work has been appalling this week. I can't wait for the weekend so I can sit down and read the mountain of books I bought :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats photogmommy & maksmama! :happydance:

I like July Sunbeams so far! :thumbup:

I got my first set of bloods back - 135. They can't take the next until Monday so I'm expecting/hoping it to be around 700ish then.. :shrug: What were everyone else's levels? I was 4 weeks + 2 days for that result.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh love Sunbeams!! 

Congrats to the new ladies! 

And tfi Friday, goodness it's been a long week, cannot wait to pick Leo up from nursery and start the weekend. 

Whig sorry I can't help on the hcg, I have no idea, maybe some other ladies know better :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

Due to my HCG level and the fact that I thought I had O'd a day later originally (but then went with what FF said), I'm going to put myself back a day and make my new due date.. July 3rd. :haha:


----------



## Wriggley

unimpressed to find out my ticker was wrong so im a day less pregnant then i thought i was lol :haha:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats to everyone due in July :D I found out October 21 at 11dpo that I am pregnant and to confirm it went to the doctors the following day I was so nervous when my phone rang. The nurse was able to confirm I am truly pregnant. My due date should be July 2nd I have my first appointment November 14th. I'm excited and scared at the same time due to having a mc in August at 5 weeks 4 days. I'm feeling this one is different though only because the doctors were only able to get the HCG from my blood not my urine. So this time around they were able to detect it in my urine DH and I were so happy we also found out we were pregnant a day before our One year anniversary. God is a blessing hope my sticky bean sticks!!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome Brit! :happydance: Unfortunately we don't have matching due dates anymore as I bumped my one back again, but still close enough!! :haha:


----------



## Littlelegs30

July sunbeams is a fab name 

Can someone tell me how i get one of the countdowns on my messages? 

Lin


----------



## Littlelegs30

ooo think i've done it:thumbup:


----------



## myra

whigfield said:


> Congrats photogmommy & maksmama! :happydance:
> 
> I like July Sunbeams so far! :thumbup:
> 
> I got my first set of bloods back - 135. They can't take the next until Monday so I'm expecting/hoping it to be around 700ish then.. :shrug: What were everyone else's levels? I was 4 weeks + 2 days for that result.


At 14dpo (exactly 4 weeks for me), I was 76; and at 16dpo I was 335


----------



## whigfield

Okay that's reassuring, since I re-adjusted my O date (and ignored what FF put), that would have put me at 4 + 1, which makes sense for my result. :thumbup:


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> Yay welcome Brit! :happydance: Unfortunately we don't have matching due dates anymore as I bumped my one back again, but still close enough!! :haha:

Aww thats okay Whigfield we can still be bump buddies :D


----------



## mummySS

Congrats Brit! and welcome

Well done littlelegs! Love the tickers :thumbup:


----------



## Tracey30

Hi, I think I'm around 4-5 weeks so I'm guessing I'm July. My last was baby was over due a couple days so I'm predicting ill b more July then end of June. 
Good luck every1, our long (yet exciting) journey begins xxxx


----------



## whigfield

Congrats tracey! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Brit, It sometimes happens with the urine at the doctors as they only purchase the real cheap tests. And cause you are only 4wks so it maybe just that you are early and the test couldnt detect it so early...I am sure it will be fine if the bloods came up positive. We have the same trouble with the nurse saying it was negative but then the doctor checked it and saw a very faint line. So YAY! It is scary but don't worry you'll have about 8 or 9 months to adjust!


----------



## mummySS

Ladies i've changed the group name, I think everone liked sunbeams no? but let me know if not and i can do a poll... Next thing is to put everyone's names and due dates on the front page... phew !

I think the admins will probably move this group to the lounge area - so that's where you can find it if it disappears!


----------



## junemomma09

Hello ladies!! I just got my BFP today!! Due July 7, 2013!! I'm taking another test tomorrow. Hopefully the line will get darker. I'm 14 dpo today and the line was really light.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Hi ladies! May I join? 
our edd will most likely change because i o'd late this cycle but as of now it's 4th of July! :dance:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh same as me lovn sunshine! :happydance: Welcome, welcome.

Hi Junemomma congrats! Your kids look adorable!


----------



## whigfield

Congrats June and Sunshine! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

mummySS said:


> Ooh same as me lovn sunshine! :happydance: Welcome, welcome.
> 
> Hi Junemomma congrats! Your kids look adorable!

Thank you! I'm still kind of worried because the line was so faint. It was clearly there just really light. I tested at 11 dpo and got a stark white bfn. Today I'm 14 dpo. It's so confusing. 

Thank you! They are my world :)


----------



## myra

junemomma- my 1st 2 days of lines were SO faint that when I actually got darker lines & compared, I was shocked that I even noticed the initial ones. I hope yours get darker with each day. Congrats!!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Brit, It sometimes happens with the urine at the doctors as they only purchase the real cheap tests. And cause you are only 4wks so it maybe just that you are early and the test couldnt detect it so early...I am sure it will be fine if the bloods came up positive. We have the same trouble with the nurse saying it was negative but then the doctor checked it and saw a very faint line. So YAY! It is scary but don't worry you'll have about 8 or 9 months to adjust!

Hi Libbysmum, the time it wasn't showing up in my urine I was 5 weeks 4 days but that was how I found out I was miscarrying and my HCG levels were only 29. On another hand today I went to the doctors they checked my levels for my pregnancy now and my levels are 330 for 4 weeks 3 days which mean everything is going swell :D I'm going back next week Friday the doctor said my levels should be at 2400 and I can also get an ultrasound I can't wait.


----------



## Belen09_10

Hey I just got my BFP like two days ago! I shouLd be due around July 5th! Congrats!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats June and Sunshine :) a h&h 9 months to you both...


----------



## BritneyNChris

Belen09_10 said:


> Hey I just got my BFP like two days ago! I shouLd be due around July 5th! Congrats!

Congrats Belen welcome to the thread :D


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Thank you so much ladies! :friends:

Congrats and h&h 9 months to you all as well! :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Following lovinsunshine over here. :haha:

EDD July 8th. So excited. :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Belen and Mouse! :happydance:

I love this thread, it is just filling up with BFPs! :wohoo:


----------



## misslissa

Out of interest where is everyone from? I'm in the uk and I'm guessing lots of you ladies are from the states as you seem to be getting much more info about your levels etc? I'm 4+6 today and all I've had is a chat and a flu jab! 

Waiting for some contact from my midwife but I've heard that's around 8 weeks?


----------



## whigfield

I'm from the UK too :wave:

I've only had my bloods checked because I passed 2 small clots with some spotting at 13 & 14dpo, but we're thinking it's possibly implantation bleeding with the clots possibly being some extra eggs or something like that, since I have PCOS and took clomid. :dohh:

I haven't been offered a flu jab though!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am from Australia...as soon as you find out you are pregnant they do a urine and blood work here then inform the nearest hospital and you get a letter from the hospital usually within a few weeks. They also have date scans which are optional around 6-8wks to verify due dates or you wait for the 12wk scan for testing but that usually costs about $200 so not everyone gets that done. Most people get a scan at 20wks here to find out the gender and just see the little cuteness. My friend had her 12wk scan a while back and shockingly found out she was expecting twins! She took a while to get use to THAT idea.


----------



## JWandBump

UK here, I still need to make a doctors appointment and if I get offered the flu jab I'm going to have it again :) 
I also hope I get the same midwife I had last time she was lovely x


----------



## Malingo

Heya, Im also UK! I don't know when I will see the midwife as I have Hypothyroidism so will be reffered to the consultant for that. I hope I get an early scan though! 12 weeks is ages away!! :)


----------



## macca197831

Hey there, I have just found out I am pregnant after our first iVF cycle! Estimated due date is 2nd July. I have an 8 week scan on 21st Nov and feeling nervous! I am in the UK. 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Malingo

Congrats!! :D


----------



## TTCMOMMA

Hi all, 
I am one of the few who know when they conceived (IUI), and if the calculations are right I am due July 8th.
Its still sinking in, and we haven't told our family or friends yet because we are waiting until we get the blood test.
I go next Wed!
It can't come soon enough!!!!!
Congrats to all the other July Momma's & I can't wait to celebrate this journey with you all!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Congratulations Macca and TCCMomma! Sorry for all those I've missed. Haven't been able to get online for a day and a half and you guys have been busy!

I'm from the UK too and haven't even phoned the doctor yet! After waiting so long to get pregnant I'm still waiting for it to sink in. Will probably get the ball rolling on Monday. Looking forward to also calling the fertility clinic and letting them know I'll no longer need them :)


----------



## MrsLuLu

Oh, and forgot to say, love the new name for the group!


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Macca & TTC! :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Congrats macca, ttc and all the new girls! So excited to share this journey with you all. 

Oh i'm in the UK too! I love chatting to ladies from everywhere, that's why i love this forum. x


----------



## Wriggley

TTCMOMMA said:


> Hi all,
> I am one of the few who know when they conceived (IUI), and if the calculations are right I am due July 8th.
> Its still sinking in, and we haven't told our family or friends yet because we are waiting until we get the blood test.
> I go next Wed!
> It can't come soon enough!!!!!
> Congrats to all the other July Momma's & I can't wait to celebrate this journey with you all!
> :hugs:

congratulations!! 

you are due on my birthday :haha:


----------



## LizzieJane

We went with sunbeams! yay! :dance: 

Got my doctor's app next Thursday, I am very very excited!


----------



## myra

Sunbeams is my favorite as well!

Congrats to all the new ladies who've joined us in the past couple days!!


----------



## MrsLuLu

What's everyone up to today? I've just been into town and had fun looking at all the baby stuff and bought a baby book. Now lying on the couch watching one born every minute and reading my book - I'm not obsessed at all :haha:


----------



## LizzieJane

I bought some books too, can't wait to read them later! :happydance: Although they are rather daunting! 

I went to pilates this morning, I normally find pilates a challenge, but today I was just so exhausted afterwards, I had to have a little sit down to get my breath back! Hopefully this is little bean and not my lack of fitness showing :blush:


----------



## serenity9712

I'm from washington state


----------



## myra

I'm quite enjoying not being at work today-- slept in a couple hours & did some grocery shopping (hurricane potentially heading this way, so they said to stock up on water & non-perishables, etc in case we lose power). Is it a terrible thing that part of me is hoping we lose power at school for maybe a day so that I can have one more day at home napping & obsessing about pregnancy stuff instead of having to try and focus on work?? :wacko:


----------



## Lauki

Yay! I just got my BFP today.

I'm anywhere between 3-4 weeks pregnant. I'm not sure when as I don't have periods! We won't find out my exact date until we have a sticky bean and get to the first dating scan!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats Lauki!


----------



## tashalouiseb

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Hiya, i just got my :bfp: - due on the 4th of July yay!
> 
> It's quite early still but are there any others out there...? About me... I'm Simmy, my little boy Leo is 15 months. I'm over the moon but also a tad nervous...
> 
> x

Im also due around 4th july ! :)


----------



## misslissa

I had my letter today, first app with the midwife is 2nd December which is much later than I thought the first app would be as I'll be about 10 weeks by then?


----------



## pinkbubbles

hi ladies....im due early july :) got my bfp yesterday....i already have a gorgeous LO shes 9months D healthy and happy 9 months 2 all xxx


----------



## abagailb14

tashalouiseb said:


> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i just got my :bfp: - due on the 4th of July yay!
> 
> It's quite early still but are there any others out there...? About me... I'm Simmy, my little boy Leo is 15 months. I'm over the moon but also a tad nervous...
> 
> x
> 
> Im also due around 4th july ! :)Click to expand...

I'm also July 4th!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats pinkbubbles! :)


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Lauki & pinkbubbles! :happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

I living in Hawaii as off now due to me being a military spouse. Congrats Lauki & pinkbubbles h&h 9 months.


----------



## mildred81

Hey ladies, sorry not been around much to reply. Love the new name! Mvosse Woohoo to date buddies. On the tired front I feel exhausted! I'm also suffering the cramps and some spotting, fingers crossed its nothing

Congrats to everyone who has just found out xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Go to a doctor! Seriously any form of spotting is considered not normal and they should send you for an early scan!


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone tried the chinese gender calendar? I did it today for fun and it's predicting a boy! :) I'm hoping it's right but I'd be thrilled either way!


----------



## Libbysmum

misslissa said:


> I had my letter today, first app with the midwife is 2nd December which is much later than I thought the first app would be as I'll be about 10 weeks by then?

That sounds very normal


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hey ladies! Do you mind if I join you?

I found out I'm pregnant TODAY and I'm due 2nd July xx


----------



## Libbysmum

HopeforFuture said:


> Hey ladies! Do you mind if I join you?
> 
> I found out I'm pregnant TODAY and I'm due 2nd July xx

Yay I am due on the 1st :) congrats! 

A funny thing happened while I was typing my DD (15mth old) went to my kitchen drawers and found the snap and seal ziplock bags and pulled every single one of them out of the box...all 50! It was a new box! I go in the kitchen and see them strewn all over the floor and she'd helped herself to the clingwrap box and was slowly unsticking the plastic from the roll and pulling it out...
Thought I would share this funny wit you as some of you are going to be first time parents and want to give you the heads-up what lay ahead of you...LOL:thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats Hope! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

mildred81 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry not been around much to reply. Love the new name! Mvosse Woohoo to date buddies. On the tired front I feel exhausted! I'm also suffering the cramps and some spotting, fingers crossed its nothing
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has just found out xx

I had a little bit of spotting for 2 days (even passed 2 blood clots) but am still pregnant so we're thinking it was implantation spotting and possibly extra eggs passing. What color is the spotting? When I had mine I googled it to death and basically figured that a bit of spotting can be normal in early pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to everyone on this board!! I found out a couple days ago I was pregnant!! Got a positive on a digi yesterday as well as confirmed by a doc yesterday @ 12dpo. Seems very early to me so I'm wondering if I'm going to end up with more than one!!! Yesterday was OH's birthday so I surprised him with the digi and a very positive frer! We've been trying for 6 months and decided to wait 2 months because he will be leaving for Army basic training next year. The month we decide to wait is of course the month it happens. We only bd'd once before O, proof it takes only once. So he won't be here when our LO is born. I am due on July 4th 2013!!!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats JJ! That's sad he won't be here though - my hubby is Royal Air Force and I remember how much I hated basic training - how long is it in the US? (Assuming you're in US) Are you excited for him joining the army?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Wow! There is a LOT of activity on this thread!!!

LOL Libbysmum - I'm cautiously looking forward to moments like those!

Thank you for your lovely welcome xx


----------



## JJsmom

He'll be gone for around 3 months for basic training. Then he should come back and get his orders for where he'll be stationed. That's why we wanted to wait til December before trying again to ensure he'd be back home before I gave birth.


----------



## whigfield

Oh, that's a shame! Things always happen for a reason though! :flower: Are you going to go into military housing?


----------



## BritneyNChris

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone tried the chinese gender calendar? I did it today for fun and it's predicting a boy! :) I'm hoping it's right but I'd be thrilled either way!

I tried that and it said I was going to have a little girl :D I'm going to post it up I wanted a little boy first but had a change at heart when I seen all the clothes!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats Hope and a h&h 9 months to you :D


----------



## whigfield

I'm predicted a girl too! Honestly I'm happy either way, but I think hubby would just _slightly_ prefer a daugther! :shrug:


----------



## Libbysmum

How do they predict it? I believe it will be either a boy or a girl...unless it is twins or something then it can be both lol...
After our recent Miscarriage all I am hoping is that it makes it out in 9mths healthy!


----------



## Littlelegs30

hi everyone, im in the UK too.

Have had horrible cramping today, feels like bad period pain i keep running to toilet to check. Booked doctors appointment for wednesday so will mention it then but it seems a lot of you are getting them so trying not to worry x


----------



## JJsmom

whigfield said:


> Oh, that's a shame! Things always happen for a reason though! :flower: Are you going to go into military housing?

I've heard that there is always a waiting list for military house but they give a supplemental to those when the base housing is full. So all we can do is wait and see where he's stationed and see what happens from there. I plan on staying in the same house we are renting now at least until he gets back from his basic training and then we'll move when he gets his orders.


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a shame! Things always happen for a reason though! :flower: Are you going to go into military housing?
> 
> I've heard that there is always a waiting list for military house but they give a supplemental to those when the base housing is full. So all we can do is wait and see where he's stationed and see what happens from there. I plan on staying in the same house we are renting now at least until he gets back from his basic training and then we'll move when he gets his orders.Click to expand...

Hi JJsmom, I'm a Army spouse my husband and I are stationed in Hawaii right now and really it wasn't that hard to get housing once he is done with basic training and AIT. We will be leaving in August 2013 already have orders to Ft. Riley Kansas. All you pretty much have to do it get your name on the list housing usually finds you a place pretty quick. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks for the info Britney! We're trying to figure out now if we get supplemental housing and paid while he's in basic. Do you know that? He hasn't been back in to talk to the recruiters yet about that stuff. This is all new to me as I don't know anything about the military and how it works.


----------



## mummySS

Hi all, welcome to the new ladies! 

As you may have noticed, I asked the admins to change the OP (original poster) of the thread to lovn.sunshine. It would be nice to have everyone's names and due dates on the front page, and we can update it as we go along and find out genders etc, but I was the OP and I wouldn't manage to keep up with the updating - I normally come on here on my phone from the train!

Over to you lovn.sunshine, may the thread now be your 'baby' :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

mummySS said:


> Hi all, welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> As you may have noticed, I asked the admins to change the OP (original poster) of the thread to lovn.sunshine. It would be nice to have everyone's names and due dates on the front page, and we can update it as we go along and find out genders etc, but I was the OP and I wouldn't manage to keep up with the updating - I normally come on here on my phone from the train!
> 
> Over to you lovn.sunshine, may the thread now be your 'baby' :)

*Thank you much mummyss! 

I've updated the front page with all the EDD's that I saw ~ there were a few that didn't mention one or may not have known yet what their edd is so I added you to the "edd to be announced" section! Please keep us posted as you know!  

I'll update as we all find out what team we're on or if you're staying team 

Please let me know if you don't see yourself on the first page list within 24 hours of posting and I'll make sure to add you! *

Congrats to all everyone!! 

I'm really excited to be a part of this awesome group ~ July Sunbeams! :cloud9:


----------



## misslissa

Urghh, I'm feeling really rough, nausea all day and niw a terrible bad stomach and diarreah. Anyone else poorly, I feel rough :(


----------



## whigfield

Oh I love the new page! How exciting! Could you push my due date back to the 3rd though? :) x


----------



## whigfield

misslissa said:


> Urghh, I'm feeling really rough, nausea all day and niw a terrible bad stomach and diarreah. Anyone else poorly, I feel rough :(

All I've had so far is lots of tiredness.. Napped twice today and still buggered. :dohh:


----------



## myra

misslissa said:


> Urghh, I'm feeling really rough, nausea all day and niw a terrible bad stomach and diarreah. Anyone else poorly, I feel rough :(

Sorry you're feeling so poorly misslissa :-( Not that it makes it any easier to have to feel all the nausea, but it IS a good sign that baby is continuing to progress. Do you have some place near that you can pick up some ginger chews/sweets or ginger tea? I get motion sick easily, and those have really helped me.

I haven't had nausea yet, but I have been getting acupuncture for a few months now, and my acupuncturist specializes in fertility/pregnancy, so my last session she made sure to hit on points that could help ease that. I HOPE that it will help me avoid it all together, but in reality, I think its going to hit me at some point. My little sis had it bad with 2 pregnancies.


----------



## myra

oops- I forgot to put my due date originally- it's July 2


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry you feel so ill misslissa. Hopefully you feel better soon! Having crackers by you at all times helps too. During my pregnancy with DS the doc told me to always have them there and if I get a wave of nausea to eat a couple. Luckily I didn't have much with him. So far yesterday and today I've noticed that I can't eat very much as I feel very full after eating just a couple bites. I only ate a small salad today at 11:30 and I'm not even hungry for dinner.


----------



## vanzaroni

I want to join! Got two BFPs last week- due date is July 5, 2013 :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats and welcome! I been feeling tired but I was up at 3.45am with my DD playing duplo and feeding her toast. I guess she was out of her routine as she went to bed super early yesterday evening. So I tried to get a nap in between 8.30-9am while she watched Sesame street with the Hubby.


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> Thanks for the info Britney! We're trying to figure out now if we get supplemental housing and paid while he's in basic. Do you know that? He hasn't been back in to talk to the recruiters yet about that stuff. This is all new to me as I don't know anything about the military and how it works.

JJsmom, I'm not sure but what I can do is ask my husband for you were is your hubby going to basic at?


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> Sorry you feel so ill misslissa. Hopefully you feel better soon! Having crackers by you at all times helps too. During my pregnancy with DS the doc told me to always have them there and if I get a wave of nausea to eat a couple. Luckily I didn't have much with him. So far yesterday and today I've noticed that I can't eat very much as I feel very full after eating just a couple bites. I only ate a small salad today at 11:30 and I'm not even hungry for dinner.

I dont want to eat much either...nor do I want to cook, food just isn't appealing right now. :flower:


----------



## JJsmom

BritneyNChris said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Britney! We're trying to figure out now if we get supplemental housing and paid while he's in basic. Do you know that? He hasn't been back in to talk to the recruiters yet about that stuff. This is all new to me as I don't know anything about the military and how it works.
> 
> JJsmom, I'm not sure but what I can do is ask my husband for you were is your hubby going to basic at?Click to expand...

I'm not sure yet. He has to lose 20 lbs to sign up. So he'll have that gone by the first of the year and sign up. He'll get his information from there I guess. Once he found out I was pregnant he was more motivated to lose the weight. LOL! He went out running this morning (day after I told him I was pregnant). He said there are 5 possible locations he'll go. I remember they could be like Texas, Georgia (I think), and not sure about the others. LOL! I'm not the best at remembering :)


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you feel so ill misslissa. Hopefully you feel better soon! Having crackers by you at all times helps too. During my pregnancy with DS the doc told me to always have them there and if I get a wave of nausea to eat a couple. Luckily I didn't have much with him. So far yesterday and today I've noticed that I can't eat very much as I feel very full after eating just a couple bites. I only ate a small salad today at 11:30 and I'm not even hungry for dinner.
> 
> I dont want to eat much either...nor do I want to cook, food just isn't appealing right now. :flower:Click to expand...

I really don't want to cook either which is strange for me. I get so hungry in the morning and then I eat a couple bites and I'm done. Then the rest of the day I feel stuffed. I said I know this LO is going to be kicking me in the ribs! I already know it! LOL! DS never kicked me in the ribs or did anything bad. He was the perfect pregnancy! I hope this one is very similar! DS stayed snug down in my pelvis and never budged. Just wish he wanted to snuggle that much still at this point! He's almost 9....he's done with mom, unless he gets hurt.


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Britney! We're trying to figure out now if we get supplemental housing and paid while he's in basic. Do you know that? He hasn't been back in to talk to the recruiters yet about that stuff. This is all new to me as I don't know anything about the military and how it works.
> 
> JJsmom, I'm not sure but what I can do is ask my husband for you were is your hubby going to basic at?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure yet. He has to lose 20 lbs to sign up. So he'll have that gone by the first of the year and sign up. He'll get his information from there I guess. Once he found out I was pregnant he was more motivated to lose the weight. LOL! He went out running this morning (day after I told him I was pregnant). He said there are 5 possible locations he'll go. I remember they could be like Texas, Georgia (I think), and not sure about the others. LOL! I'm not the best at remembering :)Click to expand...

Lol, I'm not the best for remembering either I suck big time. I'm sure he will get the weight off before the 1st of the year :D being that motivated and all my husband just left to this thing called PTA which is a training they do to get the ready for deployment. He won't even be here for our 1st appointment :( but luckily I have my sister here and she won't let me go by myself due to my miscarriage I recently had in mid August. So I may not have my hubby for comfort but I have my sister...


----------



## junemomma09

ohh I forgot to say my due date as of now is July 9th!! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi ladies! Lots of new people. It'll take me a while to get it all straight.

Congrats to everyone!

I'm with you all with the whole tiredness. That was one of my first symptoms. DH knew when I went to bed at 8:00. :haha: I need to make appointment and try to find a new ob this week; hopefully one who is willing to do a VBAC.


----------



## JJsmom

BritneyNChris said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not the best for remembering either I suck big time. I'm sure he will get the weight off before the 1st of the year :D being that motivated and all my husband just left to this thing called PTA which is a training they do to get the ready for deployment. He won't even be here for our 1st appointment :( but luckily I have my sister here and she won't let me go by myself due to my miscarriage I recently had in mid August. So I may not have my hubby for comfort but I have my sister...
> 
> :( Sorry you wont have him there for support but at least you have your sister! I wish you a sticky bean!!! When he goes, my closest family is my grandmother 1 1/2 hrs away and my dad 2 hrs away. His family is here but I'm still working on his mom getting to like me. LOL! We have a busy year next year, he graduates with his Bachelor's, getting married, baby, basic training, then moving wherever they tell us. It's a lot! So, when it comes that time that I have to go in, I'll have to get my DS up and going and out the door to the hospital! Unless I end up with twins which means I might end up with them before he leaves. Hopefully not on our wedding day though. LOL! That'd be insane!Click to expand...


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm not the best for remembering either I suck big time. I'm sure he will get the weight off before the 1st of the year :D being that motivated and all my husband just left to this thing called PTA which is a training they do to get the ready for deployment. He won't even be here for our 1st appointment :( but luckily I have my sister here and she won't let me go by myself due to my miscarriage I recently had in mid August. So I may not have my hubby for comfort but I have my sister...
> 
> :( Sorry you wont have him there for support but at least you have your sister! I wish you a sticky bean!!! When he goes, my closest family is my grandmother 1 1/2 hrs away and my dad 2 hrs away. His family is here but I'm still working on his mom getting to like me. LOL! We have a busy year next year, he graduates with his Bachelor's, getting married, baby, basic training, then moving wherever they tell us. It's a lot! So, when it comes that time that I have to go in, I'll have to get my DS up and going and out the door to the hospital! Unless I end up with twins which means I might end up with them before he leaves. Hopefully not on our wedding day though. LOL! That'd be insane!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :D, Aww I'm sorry about your mother n law maybe she just needs to warm up to the idea of everything I mean she is going to have to being the soon to be grandma of your little bean. That's really awesome maybe he can go in as in Officer which makes so much more money, tell him to talk to his recruiter about that he won't have to start at the bottom and did I mention more money. Which branch is he going into? I want twins I don't see it happening though my levels weren't sky rocket high. So I'm going to have a singleton :D which I'm still happy with its better than non at all.Click to expand...


----------



## JJsmom

BritneyNChris said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :D, Aww I'm sorry about your mother n law maybe she just needs to warm up to the idea of everything I mean she is going to have to being the soon to be grandma of your little bean. That's really awesome maybe he can go in as in Officer which makes so much more money, tell him to talk to his recruiter about that he won't have to start at the bottom and did I mention more money. Which branch is he going into? I want twins I don't see it happening though my levels weren't sky rocket high. So I'm going to have a singleton :D which I'm still happy with its better than non at all.
> 
> She's warming up to us getting married, but now this will be thrown into it. LOL! We're excited so it doesn't matter what she thinks! All I know is he's going into the Army and he isn't going in as an officer. He'll have his Bachelor's degree and be going in as a E4 I believe. The recruiters told him it's best to start off as the E4 because going in as an officer with no knowledge of the military, the soldiers under him will not respect him. So once he's been in there for a year he's planning on going to Officer training. He is going to be a Mental Health Specialist working with the soldiers with PTSD and other various mental problems.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :D, Aww I'm sorry about your mother n law maybe she just needs to warm up to the idea of everything I mean she is going to have to being the soon to be grandma of your little bean. That's really awesome maybe he can go in as in Officer which makes so much more money, tell him to talk to his recruiter about that he won't have to start at the bottom and did I mention more money. Which branch is he going into? I want twins I don't see it happening though my levels weren't sky rocket high. So I'm going to have a singleton :D which I'm still happy with its better than non at all.
> 
> She's warming up to us getting married, but now this will be thrown into it. LOL! We're excited so it doesn't matter what she thinks! All I know is he's going into the Army and he isn't going in as an officer. He'll have his Bachelor's degree and be going in as a E4 I believe. The recruiters told him it's best to start off as the E4 because going in as an officer with no knowledge of the military, the soldiers under him will not respect him. So once he's been in there for a year he's planning on going to Officer training. He is going to be a Mental Health Specialist working with the soldiers with PTSD and other various mental problems.Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah that's good my dad would have said different to me only because I've been a military brat my whole life so I have so knowledge an E-4 is good and his field is a great one we need more Mental Health Specialist because more and more soldiers come back from war with PTSD its really sad. Lol well I'm glad she is warming up to you and you guys having a baby has nothing to do with her she will get over it lol. As long as you guys are happy that's all that matters :DClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Lauki

Morning! Congrats to everyone and their BFP's!

I don't really have any symptoms, but I didn't with Sophie either. So perhaps this pregnancy will be the same!

I don't know my EDD because I haven't had my period yet since Sophie was born!


----------



## mrssuggy2b

Morning ladies, I'm Hannah and I found out on fri that i'm pregnant with my 2nd. Not 100% sure how far along I am but think i'm about 4-5 weeks


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi everyone lots of people in the July thread! Congratulations to everyone :) 
My edd is 4th July 

Looking forward to this journey.. I've been feeling nauseous these last few days and sore nips backache too xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Butterfly - your symptoms are just like mine! It took me so long to conceive I told DH I would never moan about the symptoms, but... OOOWWWW!!!! Back ache and REALLY sore boobs which are changing hour by hour!

Britney - thanks for your well wishes - H&H 9 months to you too!!!

Lovn.Sunshine - I'm so excited to be part of this group!!! EDD 2nd July - I will be remaining in team yellow :)

Myra - we have the same due date - YAY!!!

Welcome to all the new people!

As for me, I've not had much nausea yet but that's normal in my family. I am absolutely starving all the time though!!! I'm gonna pile on the pounds if I'm not careful!!!

I woke up at 3am STARVING and couldn't get back to sleep. I'm also really nervous although talking on here makes me worry less. Is anyone else anxious? xx


----------



## barbara-moira

Hiya!
I`ve only just found out I`m pregnant! :) Couldn`t believe it at first, did about 7 tests lol! Due on the 6th of July! My name is Barbara and I have an 24 months old daughter <3


----------



## whigfield

Congrats to all the newbies! We are going to be absolutely full of pregnant ladies - it's awesome! :wohoo:

That's really good JJ about officer training, I know hubby would love to do that but I just don't think he could get the grades.. :haha:

Sorry your hubby is deploying Britney but it's wonderful that you fell before he had to leave. It'll help keep you busy for sure when he's away - is this your first deployment? :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Congrats to the new ladies! 

wow Lauki no period since your dd was born that's impressive! :)

lovn sunshine thanks for updating the front page it looks fab! (i'm due on 4th july by the way pls could you add me? thanks! :flower:)

Aaagghhh i'm nervous, we're telling our parents today!


----------



## LizzieJane

thanks lovn sunshine! and huge congratulations on your BFP!!!! :dance:


----------



## Lauki

It's because of my PCOS and breastfeeding I think!


----------



## JWandBump

Yay congratulations to everyone :D

We need a thing to go in our signature :) anyone know how to make them? Lol xxx


----------



## myra

Hope- yay for matching due dates! Yes, anxious here as well, though this feels much different than a few months ago when I had an early miscarriage, so that is helping me relax some. It really helps to be in this group, so when I start getting worried about random cramping, etc, I remember others are going through the same thing at the same time and that it is completely normal.

My OH has been out of town and I wanted to tell him in person~ so I finally got the chance last night. It was quite exciting! I think sharing it with him finally helped it to settle in for me and for me to really start believing that I am pregnant. I was so happy last night that I just couldn't sleep much at all! A couple naps in order for today, I'm sure:laugh2:


----------



## myra

barbara-moira said:


> Hiya!
> I`ve only just found out I`m pregnant! :) Couldn`t believe it at first, did about 7 tests lol! Due on the 6th of July! My name is Barbara and I have an 24 months old daughter <3

LOL Glad I'm not the only one! Over the course of 5 days, I did 7 tests, 3 different brands just to make sure... :blush:


----------



## junemomma09

JWandBump said:


> Yay congratulations to everyone :D
> 
> We need a thing to go in our signature :) anyone know how to make them? Lol xxx

I don't know how to make them but I'd love to have one :) 
I'll have to figure out how to fit it in my siggy :dohh:


----------



## karry1412

I can't believe I am posting this but can I please join you ladies? I got my BFP yesterday & apparently will be due on July 1st! It's a bank holiday here tomorrow so I can't wait for Tuesday to call the doctor & arrange to have it confirmed. BFPs on one FR & two CB :happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

CONGRATS LADIES!!!! i got my :bfp: after TTC for 2+years oct 25th my EDD according to my LMP is 6.28.13 but i have a feeling once i get my first ultrasound that this baby will be a *JULY* baby too:)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Karry and Ilovehim!!! Welcome to the thread! 

whigfield, OH is a very smart cookie! LOL! He's worked hard to finally get his Bachelor's but I'm proud of him! Now for me to get mine finished up! I'm taking off after this semester until after we're married and I have the baby. I'll have a year left after I start back up. 

Britney, His dad is military and he grew up partially a military brat. His dad left when he was young and he's tried to start coming back into his life recently but OH isn't really interested. He's pretty bitter about it. When his dad wished him a happy bday on fb I had to make him change what he had said before he posted it! He was like you should have been there for me more and what not. I said look, he's just wishing you a happy bday just say thank you. :) His dad told him he needed to go in as an officer as well and he wasn't happy with what the recruiters told him but OH wants the respect from the soldiers. I think he needs to go in as a soldier to start anyways. He's still a momma's boy and needs to learn how to take care of himself. Even with me he expects me to do a lot of things his mom did and it gets difficult because I'm his other half, soon to be wife, and not his mom. So I think it'll help him grow up in a way.


----------



## MrsLuLu

Congratulations to all the new ladies! There are so many of us now and we're not even half way through the July due dates! I may have to start taking notes to keep track of everyone :haha:

ilovehim91810 - congratulations on finally getting your BFP. Mine took two years too and I've spotted a couple of other ladies who've had a long journey. This month was obviously lucky for us LTTCers!

lovn.sunshine - thanks for taking over the thread and sorting out the from page :thumbup:. It's really nice to see it there written down - makes it feel more real as my symptoms seem to have disappeard!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi all! :) Lots of glowing faces.

It's good to see I'm not the only one that keeps testing. :haha: My cleablue came back immediately and beautiful, I might add.

ttcmomma, we're edd buddies, right?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

There are so many people it really is hard to keep track! Glad everyone seems to like the due date list! :dance:

Quick update from me ~ Unfortunately, for me, I'm certain it's over :sad1: my temp dropped and I have cramping now, my tests also dont seem to be getting darker either :cry: 

But no matter what, I'm sticking around to cheer you all on and keep the front page updated as you find out what team you're on and to watch as your bumps become healthy babies! :friends: [PS I'll be updating the first page in a few hours, I'm on my phone now and it's a bit difficult to edit on here :dohh:]


----------



## MrsLuLu

I'm so sorry to hear that lovn.sunshine, that's awful news. 
You're not bleeding so I have everything crossed for you that this isn't the end :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

myra - That's lovely that you could tell him! I bet he is so excited!

Congratulations karry & ilovehim!

JJsmom - what are you studying?

Lovn.sunshine - Oh no! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hopefully that temp is just a blip! :hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

:happydance: just seen 1st page :D i am working on a due date of the 4th now as thats what most calculators work me out as :)


----------



## Xuxa

Hello everyone!!

I got my BFP today, so baby #3 seems to be on the way... :) so my last period was on the 27th but i ovulated on the 13th October. which date would go by?

can't believe i will be a mother of three, two under 2, in just 9 months...wow!!

Congrats to all of you!!! it will be nice to go through the next 9months with you all.

xxx


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Xu! I'd personally go with your ovulation date. :flower:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Lovn.sunshine said:


> There are so many people it really is hard to keep track! Glad everyone seems to like the due date list! :dance:
> 
> Quick update from me ~ Unfortunately, for me, I'm certain it's over :sad1: my temp dropped and I have cramping now, my tests also dont seem to be getting darker either :cry:
> 
> But no matter what, I'm sticking around to cheer you all on and keep the front page updated as you find out what team you're on and to watch as your bumps become healthy babies! :friends: [PS I'll be updating the first page in a few hours, I'm on my phone now and it's a bit difficult to edit on here :dohh:]

Aww lovn sunshine I'm sure everything will be fine keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Welcome to everyone that has recently join the Thread :) Congrats and a h&h 9 months to all :D


----------



## Middysquidge

Welcome sunbeams, congratulations to you all x x x


----------



## BritneyNChris

JJsmom said:


> Congrats Karry and Ilovehim!!! Welcome to the thread!
> 
> whigfield, OH is a very smart cookie! LOL! He's worked hard to finally get his Bachelor's but I'm proud of him! Now for me to get mine finished up! I'm taking off after this semester until after we're married and I have the baby. I'll have a year left after I start back up.
> 
> Britney, His dad is military and he grew up partially a military brat. His dad left when he was young and he's tried to start coming back into his life recently but OH isn't really interested. He's pretty bitter about it. When his dad wished him a happy bday on fb I had to make him change what he had said before he posted it! He was like you should have been there for me more and what not. I said look, he's just wishing you a happy bday just say thank you. :) His dad told him he needed to go in as an officer as well and he wasn't happy with what the recruiters told him but OH wants the respect from the soldiers. I think he needs to go in as a soldier to start anyways. He's still a momma's boy and needs to learn how to take care of himself. Even with me he expects me to do a lot of things his mom did and it gets difficult because I'm his other half, soon to be wife, and not his mom. So I think it'll help him grow up in a way.

Aww I'm sorry that can be very rough, only you guys knows whats best and oh yes it will definitely help him grow up. The Army doesn't play lol. You guys will get through it though when the time comes :D


----------



## JJsmom

whigfield said:


> myra - That's lovely that you could tell him! I bet he is so excited!
> 
> Congratulations karry & ilovehim!
> 
> JJsmom - what are you studying?
> 
> Lovn.sunshine - Oh no! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hopefully that temp is just a blip! :hugs:

I'm studying for my Bachelor's in Accounting. :) 

Lovn.sunshine, I really hope this isn't it! I'm praying for you!! Thank you for updating the front page it's wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Oh that's cool JJ :D

Meh.. Cramping tonight, and been having some shooting pains in my boobs. I also (SORRY, this will be totally TMI) had spotting after a bowel movement, and I'm nervous again now. :nope: Just can't wait to get my bloods done tomorrow.. Pleasepleaseplease let them be okay! [-o&lt;


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck whigfield!!! Hopefully everything will be perfectly fine! Did you maybe strain a bit? I know I'm having to watch because I'm becoming constipated. I just try a bit and if it doesn't work then it'll eventually come out. So I wait til I have to go again.


----------



## whigfield

I might have a tiny bit.. Oh gosh, what a conversation to be having. :blush: :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! The things our bodies do when we become pregnant! :) Straining is never good on your body anyways. That is how people get hemroids and even when pregnant with my DS the doc kept saying oh you're looking good, no hemroids. So apparently it's something quite common in pregnant women so just be careful when you get constipated. :) Our bodies change so much when we're pregnant!!! It's such a miracle and I'm so thankful I'm finally able to go through this again!! DS is 8.


----------



## Lauki

Hoping that everyone has sticky babies!

I have evening nausea again. But I'm wondering if it's just my mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## junemomma09

Has anyone else had some weird pains in the area of your ovaries??? Ive had them a few times...


----------



## JJsmom

I keep getting cramps on both sides of my abdomen. Sometimes it feels like a muscle pulling. Other times just a pain there. Not exactly sure what you mean by weird pains.


----------



## abagailb14

I had the same cramping JJsmom described, it's pretty much subsided though.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I think the tugging, pulling like sensations are normal.
I've had cramping a little, but that's a symptom too.

:hugs: to those that nausea has already kicked in for. It'll be worth it! :thumbup:


Praying your little bean is sticky, lovinsunshine.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yeah Junemomma, I've had those. Not horrible, just weird aching. I'm guessing (and hoping!) its normal! xx


----------



## cheerios

junemomma09 said:


> Has anyone else had some weird pains in the area of your ovaries??? Ive had them a few times...

Yes, those pains are normal. I had them in my first pregnancy so I recognize the pains for my second pregnancy. Although I must say that this time round, the pains are barely noticeable - I'm guessing its because my body has been stretched... so no need to stretch that much. lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Your son's a cutie, cheerios. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Cherios I feel the same way...my first I had the weird pains in the abdomen, and with the 2nd but this one not really feeling it...not as bloated either as with the first 2. I guess my body is still stretched from the previous pregnancies.


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> Good luck whigfield!!! Hopefully everything will be perfectly fine! Did you maybe strain a bit? I know I'm having to watch because I'm becoming constipated. I just try a bit and if it doesn't work then it'll eventually come out. So I wait til I have to go again.

Some constipation is cause of the extra iron and other minerals in the prenatal vitamins...make sure you drink plenty of water it should help. I am not sure what else you can do.:nope:


----------



## JJsmom

libbysmum, thanks. I am trying to make sure I drink more water. I was starting to diet and drinking more water as it is so I'm just going to make sure I continue drinking plenty now that I found out I'm pregnant. It has finally sunk in today and I'm so excited! Already started talking to it! LOL! Calling DS a big brother, it just put a huge smile on my face!


----------



## missranda

Hi ladies!! I finally get to join the party too! 

Based on my LMP my duedate is July 7th, 2013
It hasn't quite sunk in yet. But we are over the moon!

I've been getting the wierd aches/cramps too. Hoping it's normal.


----------



## Libbysmum

congrats and welcome!! it sounds normal unless it also has spotting or bad pain I probably wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Nanner2mom

Hey ladies, 
congrats, andH&H 9 months to you all! Just found out on Friday that I'm pregnant. Due july 7th. This was our2nd month TTC. I'm still in shock but we couldn't be happier :)


----------



## missranda

congrats Nanner2mom! We have the same due date!

H&H 9 months to you as well!


----------



## Nanner2mom

missranda said:


> congrats Nanner2mom! We have the same due date!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you as well!

Yay, Congrats to you too! We're bump buddies ;)


----------



## Sophiasmom

Got my :BFP: two days ago! By my estimate I'm due July 8th, 2012


----------



## missranda

woohoo congrats!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats Nanner2mom and Sophiasmom!! We're getting so many July babies in here! :happydance:


----------



## mvosse

Hello again, and congrats to all the new BFP's joining our group!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Haha! I mean July 8, 2013. Not 2012!:haha:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats Nanner2mom and Sophiasmom, a h&h 9 months to you ladies.


----------



## JessinChi

Can I join you girls? currently 4w5d and due July 2nd!!!


----------



## BritneyNChris

JessinChi said:


> Can I join you girls? currently 4w5d and due July 2nd!!!

Congrats JessinChi welcome to our group :D and a h&h 9 months to you. I'm also due the 2 of July which makes me also 4 weeks 5 days on this thread their are a lot due on the 2nd. Welcome again.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

Having my second blood draw today! Sooooooo nervous! :dohh:


----------



## Lauki

Good luck Whigfield =)!


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> Having my second blood draw today! Sooooooo nervous! :dohh:

Good luck honey everything is going to be fine :D I for my second one on Friday ugh Nervous is normal because me just thinking about Friday gets me a little nervous just know everything will be fine love :D :hugs:


----------



## Lauki

Do you always get blood tests done in the US? I've never had any done!


----------



## alannadee

Please can i join this group?

Just got my BFP!!! am 4 weeks and 3 days due on 4th July, this is my 3rd pregnancy. I had 2 delayed miscarriages around 6 weeks, so hoping this time its 3rd time lucky!


----------



## Libbysmum

Lauki said:


> Do you always get blood tests done in the US? I've never had any done!

I live in Australia but it is common practice here to have bloods firstly to test that you are indeed pregnant. The 2nd lot of bloods is to check for everything else...sexually transmitted diseases, iron, vitamin levels, etc. 

Then later in 2nd trimester you have a blood glucose test
Then in 3rd trimester blood taken for some other reason but I cant remember now.


----------



## Libbysmum

welcome to the group Alanna
Sorry for your previous MC's I know how horrible that can be. I didn't even think about something like that happening until it happened in our 2nd pregnancy...I started spotting at 11wks and 5days and had the u/S which they told me there was no heartbeat and it had only measured 7wks and 1 day...heartbreaking!
I really hope the best for you and your newbie and hope it sticks and is healthy :) all the best for the upcoming months :)


----------



## Lauki

Libbysmum said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> Do you always get blood tests done in the US? I've never had any done!
> 
> I live in Australia but it is common practice here to have bloods firstly to test that you are indeed pregnant. The 2nd lot of bloods is to check for everything else...sexually transmitted diseases, iron, vitamin levels, etc.
> 
> Then later in 2nd trimester you have a blood glucose test
> Then in 3rd trimester blood taken for some other reason but I cant remember now.Click to expand...

I only had the bloodtests done (for iron etc) from like my 16 week appointment onwards. Never had a test to confirm pregnancy, just had normal urine tests at home.

The Glucose test is only done here if you're at risk for diabetes!


----------



## Libbysmum

I think it is funny how each country has their own ways to do things. Everyone gets the glucose test here...cause how do you know if you are at risk or not without being tested?

Thankfully I didn't have any problems with my bgt with my first pregnancy...hope nobody does!


----------



## alannadee

Libbysmum said:


> welcome to the group Alanna
> Sorry for your previous MC's I know how horrible that can be. I didn't even think about something like that happening until it happened in our 2nd pregnancy...I started spotting at 11wks and 5days and had the u/S which they told me there was no heartbeat and it had only measured 7wks and 1 day...heartbreaking!
> I really hope the best for you and your newbie and hope it sticks and is healthy :) all the best for the upcoming months :)

Thanks, :hugs: hope that everything goes well for you this time aswell.


----------



## junemomma09

I feel terrible this morning. Started getting a sore throat yesterday. Went to bed at 930 last night. Woke up several times with chillls and general malaise :( I feel awful. Anyone else developed a sickness this early on? Should I be worried?


----------



## HopeforFuture

JessinChi said:


> Can I join you girls? currently 4w5d and due July 2nd!!!

JessinChi - you have the same due date as me! Woooooooooooooooooooo! xx

H&H 9 months!!!


I had one of those awful dreams last night that you believe is true. I woke up this morning believing I'd suffered a MC. It was awful! Do you think we dream out our worst fears ladies? x


----------



## alannadee

junemomma09 said:


> I feel terrible this morning. Started getting a sore throat yesterday. Went to bed at 930 last night. Woke up several times with chillls and general malaise :( I feel awful. Anyone else developed a sickness this early on? Should I be worried?

I felt like that all last week, just awful, feeling a bit better this week. Just tired and grumpy! lol Dnt think you should be over worried.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks Britney & Lauki, it went okay.. Won't know the results until tomorrow though!

Britney, you'll be fine. :hugs: It's so nerve wracking though isn't it?!

Welcome and congratulations alanna! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Alanna!! We have the same due date! :) Congratulations!!

libbysmum, everyone here in the U.S. gets the glucose test as well to check for gestational diabetes. I've never heard of someone not getting that test. 

junemomma, hope you feel better soon!!! 

I've been sneezing like crazy and it's not a good sneeze. It's hard sneezes that hurt my throat. I ended up hurting myself last night trying to turn over in bed. Had a muscle lock up on me or something. It was a quick sharp pain! It made me stop moving so I had to apologize to my LO. Was hoping it wouldn't hurt it. This morning I'm starving!


----------



## maratobe

hi all could i join?? im due the 10th of july we found out at 9DPO and was confirmed today =D :happydance: #2 YAY!!!


----------



## mvosse

Congrats maratobe! H&H 9 months, and welcome!


----------



## whigfield

maratobe said:


> hi all could i join?? im due the 10th of july we found out at 9DPO and was confirmed today =D :happydance: #2 YAY!!!

Yay congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

thank you :)


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations maratobe!


----------



## myra

Lovn.sunshine~ I saw your update on our front page- I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Be gentle with yourself in this time. I know how hard it can be. I hope after your break that you find December is your magical month!


----------



## mummySS

Sunshine, so sorry :hugs: Are you completely sure? :( :(

Please don't feel like you have to keep updating the thread, I'm sure we could have it transferred over to someone else? Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## junemomma09

I have my first appointment booked!!!! It's on November 29 when I'll be 8 weeks 2 days. I get to see my bean for the first time as they'll be doing an ultrasound :) I hope baby sticks!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Now I feel terrible for posting about my appointment :( so sorry sunshine :hugs:


----------



## mildred81

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to come on and say goodbye sadly my little sunbeam wasn't meant to be. I wanted to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.

Mildred xx


----------



## junemomma09

mildred81 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to come on and say goodbye sadly my little sunbeam wasn't meant to be. I wanted to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Mildred xx


I'm so sorry for your loss Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mildred81

Thanks Junemomma xx


----------



## JWandBump

mildred81 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to come on and say goodbye sadly my little sunbeam wasn't meant to be. I wanted to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Mildred xx

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## myra

So sorry mildred- many hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mvosse

ah Mildred, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## whigfield

I'm so sorry mildred and Sunshine :nope: :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Had a tiny, tiny amount of pink spotting just a moment ago. Expecting the worst tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## MrsMcP

Hello ladies! Can I join please? Desperate for some bump buddies to confide in! EDD July 8th or 10th, the internet can't seem to decide! LOL x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Welcome MrsMcP!!! 

Sunshine and Mildred - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

MrsMcP said:


> Hello ladies! Can I join please? Desperate for some bump buddies to confide in! EDD July 8th or 10th, the internet can't seem to decide! LOL x

Welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcP

whigfield said:


> Had a tiny, tiny amount of pink spotting just a moment ago. Expecting the worst tomorrow. :nope:

Try not to worry (easier said that done I know!) :hugs: Many women get spotting and even bleeding in early pregnancy and go on to have normal pregnancies.

I'm 12dpo today and tomorrow (or wednesday) would be when I'd normally get my period. So even though I've had positive tests I'm still half expecting to see my period in the next few days! Especially as I'm having on off period like cramps.

Got to stay positive though ladies! There's a long road ahead of us! xxxx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

myra said:


> Lovn.sunshine~ I saw your update on our front page- I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Be gentle with yourself in this time. I know how hard it can be. I hope after your break that you find December is your magical month!

Thank you so much :hugs: 



mummySS said:


> Sunshine, so sorry :hugs: Are you completely sure? :( :(
> 
> Please don't feel like you have to keep updating the thread, I'm sure we could have it transferred over to someone else? Let us know how you get on xxx

Yes, sadly it's def. over. We'll be ok. This was a surprise anyway [we didn't think we even had a chance this month. We're just thankful to have had our little zigster at all, even for just a moment :hugs:]

I would actually love to keep updating this thread! I want to follow along as you all have your sweet July sunbeams! And I figure I'll just be a few months behind you all with my sticky rainbow! :happydance:



junemomma09 said:


> Now I feel terrible for posting about my appointment :( so sorry sunshine :hugs:

Oh hun, please don't feel terrible. But thank you :hugs:



mildred81 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to come on and say goodbye sadly my little sunbeam wasn't meant to be. I wanted to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Mildred xx

I'm so sorry Mildred. 
PM me if you want to talk. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Welcome, congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to all the newbies to the group!! I've updated the front page! :thumbup: :happydance:

EDIT: Please let me know if I've missed you, gotten your user name wrong or date wrong! :flow:


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hey guys just popping on here for some advice. Has anyone had bad cramping (not the same as period a little sorer like you have an upset stomach but dont) and been really gassy about 10dpo and then got a bfp?


----------



## Wriggley

so sorry to the both of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Lauki said:


> Do you always get blood tests done in the US? I've never had any done!

Hi Lauki, yes they do blood work in the U.S. to see how far along the mother is in her pregnancy.



alannadee said:


> Please can i join this group?
> 
> Just got my BFP!!! am 4 weeks and 3 days due on 4th July, this is my 3rd pregnancy. I had 2 delayed miscarriages around 6 weeks, so hoping this time its 3rd time lucky!

Welcome to the Group Alanna and a h&h 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## Faith34

Hi girls, can I join?? Just got my bfp this morning, at 5 am to be precise lol, according to my charts I'm due July 10th x hoping for smooth sailing after a bumpy3 yr road to get here x


----------



## Lauki

BritneyNChris said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> Do you always get blood tests done in the US? I've never had any done!
> 
> Hi Lauki, yes they do blood work in the U.S. to see how far along the mother is in her pregnancy.Click to expand...

Interesting! I've got a midwife appointment on the 13th of November to talk about dates. I might have bloodwork or an early scan to confirm how far along I am as I have no idea. It could be 3, 4, 5 or 6 weeks! No clue!

Sorry Mildred and Sunshine :hugs:, hoping for a sticky bean for you soon!


----------



## mummySS

So sorry Mildred :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Emma, yes I did have cramping around 10dpo but mostly sore boobs. Felt like extreme period pains. 

Eugh I'm starting to feel sick today. It's not extreme yet but I've had a couple of funny turns. The preggie pops helped!


----------



## whigfield

xEmmaDx said:


> Hey guys just popping on here for some advice. Has anyone had bad cramping (not the same as period a little sorer like you have an upset stomach but dont) and been really gassy about 10dpo and then got a bfp?

These were exactly my symptoms actually, at one point it woke me up in the night with cramps. :thumbup: I don't really cramp much anymore though.


----------



## whigfield

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!

Got my result! 720! Showed a good healthy increase! I'm so relieved! :wohoo:

:D


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got my result! 720! Showed a good healthy increase! I'm so relieved! :wohoo:
> 
> :D

thats brilliant news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Yay, whigfield! Those are great numbers!!!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

whigfield said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys just popping on here for some advice. Has anyone had bad cramping (not the same as period a little sorer like you have an upset stomach but dont) and been really gassy about 10dpo and then got a bfp?
> 
> These were exactly my symptoms actually, at one point it woke me up in the night with cramps. :thumbup: I don't really cramp much anymore though.Click to expand...

When did you get your BFP, were you sure AF was going to show and she just didnt? And congratualtions :)


----------



## whigfield

xEmmaDx said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys just popping on here for some advice. Has anyone had bad cramping (not the same as period a little sorer like you have an upset stomach but dont) and been really gassy about 10dpo and then got a bfp?
> 
> These were exactly my symptoms actually, at one point it woke me up in the night with cramps. :thumbup: I don't really cramp much anymore though.Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get your BFP, were you sure AF was going to show and she just didnt? And congratualtions :)Click to expand...

I got the faintest of BFPs at 12dpo, and another faint one at 13dpo (but you didn't have to squint to see this.. It was just really light!) I was *convinced* AF was going to show but felt a little curious as I was expecting a 13-14 day LP and was getting this cramping around 9-10dpo. I also got spotting on 13 & 14 dpo after getting BFPs and was convinced that would be it (also passed 2 clots).. However after that it tailed off and I didn't have anymore until today (but only twice so far). I am however a really stressy person and worry all the time and I have been known to spot when I get REALLY stressed.. So I'm hoping this is just normal for me. :dohh:

You can checkout my chart here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f19e 

How many DPO are you? :flower:


----------



## LizzieJane

I am so very sorry sunshine and mildred :hugs: I hope you are both ok xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Hi all,
I tested yesterday with a hpt and got a bfp! Tested again today just to be sure &#128522;
I did an online calculation and it says baby #2 would be due 7th July :) 

Would love to chat and hear your stories x
Congrats to all xx


----------



## xEmmaDx

whigfield said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys just popping on here for some advice. Has anyone had bad cramping (not the same as period a little sorer like you have an upset stomach but dont) and been really gassy about 10dpo and then got a bfp?
> 
> These were exactly my symptoms actually, at one point it woke me up in the night with cramps. :thumbup: I don't really cramp much anymore though.Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get your BFP, were you sure AF was going to show and she just didnt? And congratualtions :)Click to expand...
> 
> I got the faintest of BFPs at 12dpo, and another faint one at 13dpo (but you didn't have to squint to see this.. It was just really light!) I was *convinced* AF was going to show but felt a little curious as I was expecting a 13-14 day LP and was getting this cramping around 9-10dpo. I also got spotting on 13 & 14 dpo after getting BFPs and was convinced that would be it (also passed 2 clots).. However after that it tailed off and I didn't have anymore until today (but only twice so far). I am however a really stressy person and worry all the time and I have been known to spot when I get REALLY stressed.. So I'm hoping this is just normal for me. :dohh:
> 
> You can checkout my chart here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f19e
> 
> How many DPO are you? :flower:Click to expand...

I am 12DPO today. I haven't had many symptoms at all this month however saturday was weird. I was at my boyfriend's dad's and was sitting on the sofa and was getting really sore craps in my stomch and twice when I was there i had to go pee so I have been peeing a lot more. The pains made me think i needed to go to the toilet as I was expecting to have an upset tummy but nothing so they were different to af cramping. Then last night in bed I had some cramping just very mild but it made me think af is on it's way.

Praying af stays away and I can test :) 

You must be so excited, I can't wait until I can come on here and say I am pregnant.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome and congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## whigfield

xEmmaDx said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am 12DPO today. I haven't had many symptoms at all this month however saturday was weird. I was at my boyfriend's dad's and was sitting on the sofa and was getting really sore craps in my stomch and twice when I was there i had to go pee so I have been peeing a lot more. The pains made me think i needed to go to the toilet as I was expecting to have an upset tummy but nothing so they were different to af cramping. Then last night in bed I had some cramping just very mild but it made me think af is on it's way.
> 
> Praying af stays away and I can test :)
> 
> You must be so excited, I can't wait until I can come on here and say I am pregnant.
> 
> That sounds really promising! I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope to see you join us in this thread! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Mummytojack1

Does anyone know how to work out the due date. I did an online calculator that said 7th July I just wondered if that was right. The first day of my last period was 30th September x


----------



## whigfield

Mummytojack1 said:


> Does anyone know how to work out the due date. I did an online calculator that said 7th July I just wondered if that was right. The first day of my last period was 30th September x

Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## Mummytojack1

No unfortunately I don't :( the website I went on didn't ask that either x

I got implantation spotting 6 days ago if that helps xx


----------



## Xuxa

Mummytojack1 said:


> Does anyone know how to work out the due date. I did an online calculator that said 7th July I just wondered if that was right. The first day of my last period was 30th September x

Welcome and congrats!!! :flower:

Yes, i think that sounds right... my lmp was the 27th September and going by that date my edd is 4th July. Going by my ovulation test date then my edd is the 6th July. Iam waiting for my scan on the 16th to know...

When are you having a scan?
xxx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Mummytojack1 said:


> Does anyone know how to work out the due date. I did an online calculator that said 7th July I just wondered if that was right. The first day of my last period was 30th September x

Sounds right to me! I've added you to the front page! :thumbup:

PS congrats! :dance:


----------



## Mummytojack1

Thank you every one :) 
I haven't got a Scan booked in as you don't get one until 12 weeks do you?? Or has it changed? X


----------



## MrsLuLu

I'm so sorry to hear your news mildred and lovn.sunshine. Hope you're both doing ok and stay strong :hugs:

whigfield - what fantastic news! I'm so happy you've got a sticky beany :happydance:

I've booked my first doctors appointment for Thursday but I don't think much happens other than booking in with a midwife. Do any of you UK ladies know?


----------



## Mummytojack1

MrsLuLu I'm pretty sure that happens. How come you booked an appointment at the docs just to get it confirmed? Cause when I had my first they booked me An appointment for 8 weeks to see the midwife then booked the scan for 12 weeks x


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: mildred and lovinsunshine. You'll get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Booked my first prenatal appointment today for November 13th. The secretary asked me how far along I was, not what my LMP was, which was good, since I didn't want to argue with her right then about how I actually now when I ovulated (Day 21, not 14.) :haha: 
So my appointment will be at 6 weeks! Yay, last time I had to wait until 8 weeks. Also, this new doctor I switched to does ultrasounds every visit and will let me try a vbac as well. :happydance:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Hi Mummytojack1, I phoned the doctors surgery today and they said I need to see my doctor first. Like you I was thinking they could just book my straight in with a midwife but apparently not! It seems like a bit of a waste of time to me!


----------



## MrsMcP

Oh no I have a really really bad feeling...

Yesterday (11-12dpo) I tested with FRER in SMU which was positive - medium strength line. Then later that day I tested with clear blue digi (with conception indicator) and it was positive 1-2 weeks.

Then today (12-13 dpo) I've had some tiny blobs of brown tinged cm, not like normal spotting, but brown tinged nonetheless. So I went out and brought more pee sticks in a panic.

They only had boots own (not the plus/minus ones, but just the pink lines in the tiny test window). It only has a very very faint line so now I'm convinced i'm having a chemical and it's all going to be over. I'm sure cramping is getting worse too.

I feel sick to my stomach with worry and don't know what to do! DH is working nights and I won't see him till wednesday. Please help ladies xxx


----------



## MrsLuLu

Fab news about your appointment mouse_chicky. Must be lovely to have an ultrasound so early to put your mind at ease! We have to wait until 12 weeks in the uk unless you have complications :(


----------



## Mummytojack1

Yeah it's always a waiting game. With my first I went to the doctors first and he booked me a midwife appointment they didn't even test me. I said I got a bfp on a hpt and he said ok haha. So I think I'm going to hold off for abit then call the docs. I know found out yesterday still letting it all sink in. Baby number 2 wow!! X


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

MrsMcP said:


> Oh no I have a really really bad feeling...
> 
> Yesterday (11-12dpo) I tested with FRER in SMU which was positive - medium strength line. Then later that day I tested with clear blue digi (with conception indicator) and it was positive 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Then today (12-13 dpo) I've had some tiny blobs of brown tinged cm, not like normal spotting, but brown tinged nonetheless. So I went out and brought more pee sticks in a panic.
> 
> They only had boots own (not the plus/minus ones, but just the pink lines in the tiny test window). It only has a very very faint line so now I'm convinced i'm having a chemical and it's all going to be over. I'm sure cramping is getting worse too.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach with worry and don't know what to do! DH is working nights and I won't see him till wednesday. Please help ladies xxx

Try not to worry, although I know that's way easier said than done. Brown spotting is considered normal in early pregnancy. As long as the cramps don't get worse that AF cramps [and the spotting doesn't turn bright red] everything should be OK. That newest test may not have been as sensitive, may have been faulty, maybe you're urine wasn't concentrated enough?
Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Try not to worry MrsMcP. The tests may well have different sensitivities so may be completely normal not to get a darker line on the boots one if it is less sensitive. Brown spotting and cramping are also very common at this stage from what I've read! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Photogmommy

Lovn.sunshine said:


> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I have a really really bad feeling...
> 
> Yesterday (11-12dpo) I tested with FRER in SMU which was positive - medium strength line. Then later that day I tested with clear blue digi (with conception indicator) and it was positive 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Then today (12-13 dpo) I've had some tiny blobs of brown tinged cm, not like normal spotting, but brown tinged nonetheless. So I went out and brought more pee sticks in a panic.
> 
> They only had boots own (not the plus/minus ones, but just the pink lines in the tiny test window). It only has a very very faint line so now I'm convinced i'm having a chemical and it's all going to be over. I'm sure cramping is getting worse too.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach with worry and don't know what to do! DH is working nights and I won't see him till wednesday. Please help ladies xxx
> 
> Try not to worry, although I know that's way easier said than done. Brown spotting is considered normal in early pregnancy. As long as the cramps don't get worse that AF cramps [and the spotting doesn't turn bright red] everything should be OK. That newest test may not have been as sensitive, may have been faulty, maybe you're urine wasn't concentrated enough?
> Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:Click to expand...



stay positive!!! the other brand may not be as sensitive as the others you had used in the past! prayers for you!!


----------



## Xuxa

MrsMcP - have everything crossed for you! 

Loven.Sunshine and Mildred - so sorry for you... and wishing you all the baby dust and luck when you decide to try again.

Where i am we get to choose when we want to see a dr or midwife and we get a scan every single visit. it's great!! and to top it all off we can get as many private scans as we want for much cheaper than you ladies in uk.


----------



## MrsMcP

Thank you. I really hope it's just a less sensitive test and more dilute urine, but I don't want to get my hopes up :( I just have this awful feeling


----------



## mouse_chicky

My hpt was super light on 11dpo, and I was panicked, but 12 dpo it went back to being dark.

Good luck! Don't lose hope.


Yeah, I know, MrsLulu, 12 weeks is the norm, so I was suprised. Although with dd, I had to wait until 16 weeks.


----------



## whigfield

MrsMcP said:


> Oh no I have a really really bad feeling...
> 
> Yesterday (11-12dpo) I tested with FRER in SMU which was positive - medium strength line. Then later that day I tested with clear blue digi (with conception indicator) and it was positive 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Then today (12-13 dpo) I've had some tiny blobs of brown tinged cm, not like normal spotting, but brown tinged nonetheless. So I went out and brought more pee sticks in a panic.
> 
> They only had boots own (not the plus/minus ones, but just the pink lines in the tiny test window). It only has a very very faint line so now I'm convinced i'm having a chemical and it's all going to be over. I'm sure cramping is getting worse too.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach with worry and don't know what to do! DH is working nights and I won't see him till wednesday. Please help ladies xxx

Please try not to worry! It's a different brand so I'd just disregard the fact it's fainter - my ICs are fainter but FRERs are blazing! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

I couldn't find any darn FRER's! I went to 4 different shops! Got myself into such a state. Don't know if i'll be able to hold off till the morning to test again. I have one more of the boots own (one that had the faint line) and 2 sainsburys digitals... have no idea how sensitive they are.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Hi everyone.. my name is Avalyn.. i just got my bfp few days ago and my first beta was 481 @ 17dpo.. is that good?

I am due July 5th.. so excited. This is baby #2


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

In both pregnancies i spotted when AF was meant to be due. Nothing to worry about :)


----------



## donna noble

aw ((hugs)) hun. I hope all goes well. Am I the only person who can't beleive they are pg? I mean I really think it's a fake or something, like the doctor is gonna call back and say wth you aren't pg. Or you have some rare disease or cancer that's causing hcg in your urine you aren't pg. They ran a whole bunch of tests today because I'm concerned about my health. So now it's a waiting game. I just fear he is gonna call back and say your beta wasl ike 12 or something awful :(


----------



## MrsLuLu

donna noble said:


> aw ((hugs)) hun. I hope all goes well. Am I the only person who can't beleive they are pg? I mean I really think it's a fake or something, like the doctor is gonna call back and say wth you aren't pg.

This is exactly how I feel! I go through large periods where I have no symptoms at all so feel like I might be making it all up. My nausea came back today and I was so happy :haha: Just relieved to have a sign that something's going on in there! I probably wont be so happy about it in a few weeks time when ms kicks in properly! 

I've got a digi test left so will probably take it tomorrow to make sure it says 3+ and then I'm going to try and stop testing and just believe it's really happening!


----------



## mummy2jj

Hi everyone,
I'm Janine and yesterday I found out that I'm 4 weeks, 2 days-ish. So excited. I am due on July 6th 2013.
This is bay number 2 for me. Congrats everyone.


----------



## MrsLuLu

donna noble said:


> They ran a whole bunch of tests today because I'm concerned about my health. So now it's a waiting game. I just fear he is gonna call back and say your beta wasl ike 12 or something awful :(

Meant to say keep us posted with your results - I'm sure they'll be great :thumbup:

Congrats and welcome mummy2jj!


----------



## maratobe

im in disbelief as well, took almost 2 year to conceive our first with clomid and now we have conceived naturally!!! :)
welcome to all the latest BFPs!


----------



## Lauki

I'm really not believing it either.

Being told I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally when I was around 18. And now conceived my second baby!

I'm just so scared I'll lose this baby. A few months before I conceived Sophie I had a miscarriage (only knew about being pregnant less than 12 hours though) so I do know how devastating it is.

I just really want to know how far along I am!


----------



## whigfield

donna noble said:


> aw ((hugs)) hun. I hope all goes well. Am I the only person who can't beleive they are pg? I mean I really think it's a fake or something, like the doctor is gonna call back and say wth you aren't pg. Or you have some rare disease or cancer that's causing hcg in your urine you aren't pg. They ran a whole bunch of tests today because I'm concerned about my health. So now it's a waiting game. I just fear he is gonna call back and say your beta wasl ike 12 or something awful :(

I feel exactly like that too! I'm just convinced that either it will turn out that I was never pregnant, or I'm going to m/c. I really hope this gets better because my blood pressure must be really high. :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats mummy2jj! :happydance:


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to all the new bfps and people with good news!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

So I've been messing around with possible siggy links for the group - this is the one that came out the best - the original one that was blinkie and all pretty is WAY too big for our siggy so I'll just add it to the front page. 

The one I have here, if you all like it and want to use it, will link back to this group's due date list in the first post! Let me know what you think and if you all like it, I will add the code for you to copy and paste into your siggy! [please don't worry about not liking it or suggesting/creating a different one, I won't be offended! :haha:]

Possible siggy choice: [click it ~ it takes you to page 1 :thumbup:] ~~smaller option below~~

Siggy! 

https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg


_______________________________________________________________________

Copy and paste the code below it into your signature ~ 
****to make it work proper you *must* 
remove the second bolded */* from both the [//IMG][//URL] at the end ~ 
so it looks like [/IMG][/URL] when you hit save! 

https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg[/[B]/[/B]IMG][/[B]/[/B]URL][/COLOR]

Please PM me if you have any problems making it work! It should allow anyone to click on your siggy and be linked back to our group! :)


_________________________________________________________

A smaller option: 

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1306259-july-sunbeams-welcome-all-due-july-2013-54-bumps-2-angels.html"][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg

Code for smaller one: ~~same directions as above to make it work proper!~~

https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg[/[B]/[/B]IMG][/[B]/[/B]URL][/COLOR]


----------



## Breadsticks

I got my first BFP Saturday :) It was faint, I almost missed it because the room was dark. I was about to get up and throw it away when it caught the light of the lamp in the far corner of our room...sure enough, plain as day! :happydance:

I'm planning on testing again tomorrow morning. We had just bought a two pack Friday night so might as well use it! I also want to see a more prominent line ;)

According to FF, I am due July 8th :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey it is amazing what the human body is capable of...my sis and her DH tried 5 years for their first and thought it would take a while for baby 2...they went to try again and got pregnant straight away...her kids are only 17mths difference in age...she loves that they are close in age and couldnt be a happier mother.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats new ladies!

Just think, in a few weeks, we'll all finally believe it's not too good to be true, and we can relax! :thumbup:

Love the banner sunshine.


----------



## junemomma09

The banner looks great sunshine!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats new ladies!
> 
> Just think, in a few weeks, we'll all finally believe it's not too good to be true, and we can relax! :thumbup:
> 
> Love the banner sunshine.

Yeah, it really has not sunk in for me at all. Sometimes I forget that I'm pregnant! I'll be on these boards and reading about everyone else thinking, can't wait till that's me...oh wait! :rofl: I think part of it is that I told myself to try not to get too excited until I got the second stronger positive and missed my period (it was due between Saturday and today...no cramps or spotting, so I think I'm safe there :D).

I also think the siggy is cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Awesome! I added the code and instructions to that post! Please let me know if it's confusing or doesn't work proper! :)


EDIT - added a second smaller option! Does the same thing and the instructions are the same! :)


----------



## mvosse

Hi ladies!!! I'm kinda freaking out because all my symptoms seem to have disappeared, except for my boobs being sore and random cramping...oh and the charlie horse in my groin earlier today (that SUCKED)

I had a dream last night that I had a etopic pregnancy

Then I had a short nap earlier this afternoon and dreamed i was having a girl and her name was Evie Grace (I really like this name, I'm hoping my OH does to if we have a girl)! I think my poor head is ALL sorts of screwy with day dreaming and worrying to much all at the same time. I'm impatiently waiting until the 10th, and praying for a heart beat. I'll be 6+1. 

LMP puts me at July 5th, Ovulation puts me at July 2, I think that for now I'm sticking with the 5th as my due date though.

Sunshine~love the banner, and I'm sending more hugs your way.

Welcome to all the new ladies!! and how is everyone feeling?


----------



## MrsMcP

Well I held pee for 4 hours and tested on a cheap digi - still BFP so has put my mind at ease a bit. Will test again in the morning.

The siggy looks fab by the way xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I made a smaller one that may fit better in some's siggys! The code is in post 362 :thumbup:


----------



## mvosse

Sunshine, the small one is just showing up as text and as the image when I copy and paste it.


----------



## mvosse

OMG!! IT might help if I read the directions, got it :blush:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

mvosse said:


> OMG!! IT might help if I read the directions, got it :blush:

Hehehe :winkwink: Glad it worked! Looks good! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I need to decide which one of my other ones I want to ditch before I can add the siggy. Sigh.


----------



## mvosse

mouse, I know what you mean! Although mine was easy, I'm cranky at my OH at the moment as he's going to a concert for his birthday ON our anniversary, to be fair his birthday is the day before our anniversary, but really I don't think a rock concert is a place for me to be while pregnant as he likes to be near the front and I don't want to be pushed, hit, smooshed, or sweated on, I'd probably be sick, and he doesn't seem to want to celebrate our anniversary this year...UGH...what a jerkface.


----------



## Bea Fertile

Congratulations, just look after yourselves and enjoy the beautiful experience. I think it is both wonderful and beautiful to go into Christmas (and beyond!!!) feeling this way.

All the best and take care.


----------



## whigfield

mouse_chicky said:


> I need to decide which one of my other ones I want to ditch before I can add the siggy. Sigh.

Same here! :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

My anniversary ticker didn't make the cut either. He knows I love him. :haha: 
But this is baby and bump, not baby and husband. :rofl:

In all seriousness, I hope you and your oh are okay, mvosse. :hugs:


----------



## mvosse

mouse_chicky said:


> My anniversary ticker didn't make the cut either. He knows I love him. :haha:
> But this is baby and bump, not baby and husband. :rofl:
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope you and your oh are okay, mvosse. :hugs:

oh, we are fine, I'm just grumpy, I'm sure we'll do something another day. I can't go cry at him right now he's sleeping. I just wasn't expecting that news since, well we are expecting. He doesn't seem to understand why I would be worried about being pushed up against the gate near mosh pits while pregnant, I know it's still early and our little bean is well protected, but that just seems like a not safe situation to put myself and our bean in.


----------



## mvosse

Whigfield, I love seeing those nice high numbers!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Sunshine & mildred, so sorry!!! Hopefully you get your sticky beans quickly!!!!

I got my first appointment on Nov 26th!!! I'll be 8 weeks which I thought I should go in at 6 weeks but I really don't remember! It's been almost 9 years since I had DS so I don't remember. LOL! She said if there were any cancellations she calls ppl that are later on the list to see if they want to come in earlier. Said my appt would be last a couple hours because I have to meet everyone in the office, the nurse practitioner, the dietitian, doctor and not sure who else! So I'm wondering if I'd get a scan or not. I'm thinking about looking into another place too because I have no idea about this place. Just got the number from my doc paper that confirmed pregnancy.


----------



## mvosse

WHOOHOO JJsmom!!! My OB won't let me schedule my appt until after my U/S on the 10th, but I'm hoping to get in on the 26th or 27th, I'll be a little over 8 weeks then. Maybe we'll have our appts the same day :)


----------



## JJsmom

Awesome!!! I'm just hoping I get my U/S that day! I need to know if I'm having one or two! LOL! OH is convincing me it's two! He keeps talking in plural form!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hmm, one or two. I hadn't thought of that. I was on femara, which is supposed to have less risk of mutliples than clomid, but who knows. I hope you get what you're hoping for!

Everyone's starting to get their first appointments booked now. Yay!


----------



## JJsmom

I wasn't on anything. We were actually skipping two months so we could make sure OH would be back in time to see our baby born from his basic training. But the month we try to skip, we only bd'd once and it happened! After 6 months of really trying! LOL! Go figure! But OH has twins run in his family. My great aunt had twins but that's it. No one other than her on my side had them. But OH has had dreams quite common throughout the last year and a half that we have twins and his dad has twins.


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> Awesome!!! I'm just hoping I get my U/S that day! I need to know if I'm having one or two! LOL! OH is convincing me it's two! He keeps talking in plural form!!!

HAHa husbands are terrific! Mine does that too! I am like one will be plenty! He is like but you'd get it all out the way...different concepts.:happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

mildred81 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just wanted to come on and say goodbye sadly my little sunbeam wasn't meant to be. I wanted to wish you all a happy healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Mildred xx

So sorry Mildred and Sunshine for your guys loss :( :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congratulations to our new editions and h&h 9 months :)


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> Thanks Britney & Lauki, it went okay.. Won't know the results until tomorrow though!
> 
> Britney, you'll be fine. :hugs: It's so nerve wracking though isn't it?!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations alanna! :happydance:

Yes it is real nerve wracking, but Friday will be here before I know it :) I seen your levels they look really good :)


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hey ladies how do I get that picture with July Sunbeams 2013 on it?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

The code and instructions are on page 87 ~ post 362! There are two sizes. The smaller seems to work best [its the second of the two]
Let me know if you have any problems making it work! :thumbup:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Lovn.sunshine said:


> The code and instructions are on page 87 ~ post 362! There are two sizes. The smaller seems to work best [its the second of the two]
> Let me know if you have any problems making it work! :thumbup:

Thank you much :D Lovn.Sunshine


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all, 
I got back the 2nd blood test results...all seems okay just my iron is a bit low. Doctor suggested eating more red meat...obviously he can afford steak dinners unlike myself. Will try my best. 
I asked for a referral letter to be sent to the hospital cause he hadn't already done that...not sure why. He said he would fax it today so let's hope he does.
I got my referral for an early U/S and will go in a couple of weeks...probably when I am around 7weeks because then they should pick up the heartbeat :)


----------



## alannadee

I have managed to get a doctors appointment today, i had a routine blood test booked any way. 
Wont be very exciting, juts to confirm the pregnancy and see if they will offer me an early scan. 
With my last pregnancy the doc told me there was no point having an early scan as i would take that appointment away from women who really needed it!
Then another doctor told me that he would consider signing me off work for 3 months when i got pregnant again!

Have to wait and see what today brings.


----------



## Mummytojack1

How do I get a banner under my post? In sorry I'm new x


----------



## whigfield

I have another appointment too Alanna, it's with a really crap doctor so not expecting much - just want some reassurance about the spotting! :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

Mummytojack1 said:


> How do I get a banner under my post? In sorry I'm new x

Click user CP at the top of the screen and edit your signature. :flower:


----------



## HopeforFuture

I love the banner Sunshine! Thank you!!! (Does mine work OK?)

Bea Fertile - what a lovely thought! Thanks for that :hugs:

Mvosse - I totally agree with your reasons for not wanting to go to that concert. I am being so precious ATM!!! I won't lift anything remotely heavy, have quit the gym, plan to avoid bonfire night (I've become on high alert with bangs sudden loud noises since getting BFP) and definitely would not go to a rock concert!!! I'm determined my jelly bean will stick!!!


----------



## Evana

Hi :wave: hope I can join I just tested :bfp:this morning @11 dpo due on 13th July .....


----------



## Libbysmum

alannadee said:


> I have managed to get a doctors appointment today, i had a routine blood test booked any way.
> Wont be very exciting, juts to confirm the pregnancy and see if they will offer me an early scan.
> With my last pregnancy the doc told me there was no point having an early scan as i would take that appointment away from women who really needed it!
> Then another doctor told me that he would consider signing me off work for 3 months when i got pregnant again!
> 
> Have to wait and see what today brings.

I would think you ARE one of the women that really need it as your previous mc's I would definitely say it. Be assertive...your baby is just as important as these other womens...plus a lot of folks just get u/s for a knee complaint or something lame like that. I would ask for the scan for sure.


----------



## barbara-moira

Mummytojack1 said:


> Does anyone know how to work out the due date. I did an online calculator that said 7th July I just wondered if that was right. The first day of my last period was 30th September x

Hiya, My first day of my last period was 29th September and the midwife told me my due date is 7th July so yours is the 8th I think :)


----------



## Mummytojack1

Thank you Whigfield x


----------



## alannadee

Libbysmum said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> I have managed to get a doctors appointment today, i had a routine blood test booked any way.
> Wont be very exciting, juts to confirm the pregnancy and see if they will offer me an early scan.
> With my last pregnancy the doc told me there was no point having an early scan as i would take that appointment away from women who really needed it!
> Then another doctor told me that he would consider signing me off work for 3 months when i got pregnant again!
> 
> Have to wait and see what today brings.
> 
> I would think you ARE one of the women that really need it as your previous mc's I would definitely say it. Be assertive...your baby is just as important as these other womens...plus a lot of folks just get u/s for a knee complaint or something lame like that. I would ask for the scan for sure.Click to expand...



Back from docs, nothing new, my blood pressure is fine, told what not to eat etc. He is writing to the midwife to see if they will see me early. He hopes i will see midwife and have a scan before i go on holiday on 20th Dec!!!


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> I have another appointment too Alanna, it's with a really crap doctor so not expecting much - just want some reassurance about the spotting! :dohh:

Well my doctor was crap again!!! hope you get the reassurance you need. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

That seems so late Alanna! I had my appointment today and am booked in to see the midwife on November 16th - I''ll only be 7w2d though? :shrug:

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

alannadee said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I have another appointment too Alanna, it's with a really crap doctor so not expecting much - just want some reassurance about the spotting! :dohh:
> 
> Well my doctor was crap again!!! hope you get the reassurance you need. :hugs:Click to expand...

Mine was crap too. She basically said if it's the start of a miscarriage then it will happen anyway.. either that or it's normal. :growlmad: She just told me to rest so I feel like I'm in the same boat, lol. :dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

I have high blood pressure and I have an appt with my do on nov 8th just to talk to them about that. Then I found out I was pregnant so we'll see if it's gone down any or if I can take any meds that will be safe while pregnant. I was going in for anxiety, but then I found out my tummy was hurting so much not from anxiety but from pregnancy. LOL! Since then I've been in a lot better more mellow mood! Trying not to get too upset and stressed! So now it seems a waiting game for all of our appts!! :coffee: 

Welcome to all the new ladies with BFP's!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## kitchenware

Can I join you ladies? 

I ovulated late in my cycle so I think I'm due around the 9th of July. Very excited, just it doesn't feel quite real at the moment as there isn't much to do and I can't really tell anyone as a bit too early!!

This is my first post on the forum although been reading them for a few weeks - just feels like it would be nice to have people to chat to about it!


----------



## whigfield

kitchenware said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> I ovulated late in my cycle so I think I'm due around the 9th of July. Very excited, just it doesn't feel quite real at the moment as there isn't much to do and I can't really tell anyone as a bit too early!!
> 
> This is my first post on the forum although been reading them for a few weeks - just feels like it would be nice to have people to chat to about it!

Yay! Welcome and congratulations :happydance:

I love this thread - everyone is around the same sort of date at the moment so we can all share symptoms and have a whinge together. It's great to have somewhere to talk about it when we have to keep it so quiet elsewhere! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly2

Had my first doc appointment today let them know I'm pregnant and get registered to see a midwife .. Nothing happened just asked me when my LMP was am I taking folic acid and go and fill out a midwife form downstairs at reception... I should hear from a midwife in about 2/3 weeks time!


----------



## Lauki

My due date is probably between the 2nd and 9th of July!

I'm feeling nauseous unless I eat and I am exhausted! Luckily I don't have much time to think running after a 16 month old and all!


----------



## Shabutie

Can I join ladies? I got my :bfp: on the 28th, making me 4+4, but the midwife may work it out differently. EDD is 3rd July 2013, that sounds so far away!

This will be my second child, but my first with my OH. It will also be his second child.

We are both excited for what the next 8 months have in-store!


----------



## kitchenware

Lauki - I also have a 15 month old. Her new favourite thing is running around with the toilet brush as I chase her around. I feel exhausted!! I'm hoping I don't get morning sickness like I did with the first baby or its going to be a rough first few months!!


----------



## Lauki

Oooh tough times!

I'm just feeling nauseous, not actually being sick yet.
I just really want to find out how far along I am so I have something to look forward to!


----------



## mummySS

Feeling really nauseous too :( Not been sick yet but have almost hurled several times! Being at work is a struggle :( 

And utterly exhausted!

Sorry for the moan!

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Shabutie! :happydance:

No morning sickness for me yet, but I hear you all on the tiredness. I just want to sleep! :sleep:


----------



## junemomma09

I need a bump buddy!!! But it seems I'm the only one due on the 9th :(


----------



## Littlelegs30

hi all.

bit tmi but is anyone getting a lot of gas? Im constantly burping and my ibs has become a lot worse in the last week. 

got my first doctors appointment tomorrow, Im just over 5 weeks pregnant x


----------



## junemomma09

Littlelegs30 said:


> hi all.
> 
> bit tmi but is anyone getting a lot of gas? Im constantly burping and my ibs has become a lot worse in the last week.
> 
> got my first doctors appointment tomorrow, Im just over 5 weeks pregnant x


I am burping ALL the time :dohh: so I'm right there with ya!


----------



## ilovehim91810

i can't believe how many :bfp: that there are this is the BEST EVER!! im so very happy for everyone including my SELF Soo0 Many JULY BABYS i hope everyone has H&H 9months with H&H babys i can't wait to see everyone progress we all can share belly pics and ultrasounds help each other with names im not going to lie ive wanted this for sooooooo long that i kinda have names picked out already n i was looking at them yesterday too 
i got some *QUESTIONS* for my July bump buddies
how long have you been TTC?
what are would you like GIRL or BOY?
what symptoms are you having?

and i think everyone should tell alttle about themselfs ill start first!!!
how long have you been TTC?- 2+yrs
what are would you like GIRL or BOY? would *LOVE* little mini me but would be happy with either or s long as i have a H&H baby i don't care
what symptoms are you having?- some morning sickness not to bad thou/been very very very tired/boobs are little sore and i can not stop peeing its driving little nuts but it just reasures me that im really pregnant!!!

About *ME*: My name is Nikki:-D im 24yrs old and im from baltimore MD ,born and raised lol!! My DH & I have been good friends since 2006 and finally got together 2010! We tied the knot 09.18.10, yes we got married fast ladies but we have been inlove with each other for so long and he has always been my bestfriend that we said let not wait. My DH name is *Eddie* and this baby will be our first one together, I already have one child by my ex but i just like to call him the SPERM DONOR because he don't do jack for my son!! ANYWAYS my little guy is name ERIC MAURICE he was born on October 14th 2007 at 2:53am and he was 6pds 6oz 19 1/2inch long...one of the BEST things that has ever happen to me! DH adopoted my son last year and eric loves him so freaking much im so glad that i have my hubbycans in my life and so is eric he has always been there for the both of us and right now we are actually trying to change my son last name to ours don't ever want him feeling left out especially since my son is half black, i know we don't see it like that at all and i hope he doesnt ask why is he the only black one because you know he young he dont know! i don't think we will have a problem thou because we give all the kids the same LOVE, because hubbys got 5kids by his ex lol yes so this will be baby number 6 for him but you know what it doesn't even matter to me beause he only got ONE just ONE babymother unlike my sperm donor he has 5babysmamas with 6kids idk how people can do that and my dh is the BEST DADDY ever so i know that he will be a great daddy to our little buddle JOY......right now im not working im trying to better my Education so that i can get a good job to help hubby out and plus i personally would like to work after i give birth and after lil peanut gets lil older, my goal is to become a medical assistance and work with children...mmmm well ladies thats about it sorry if stuff is spelled wrong and all my markings are in the wrong places


----------



## JWandBump

how long have you been TTC? Ive been trying for number 2 for 4 months, my first was a surprise :) 
what are would you like GIRL or BOY? As I have a girl I would love to have a boy next but I honestly don't mind :)
what symptoms are you having?Mood swings, sickness and my boobs are killing me lol


----------



## kitchenware

I think I'm due on the 9th!


----------



## kitchenware

Sorry that looks a bit randomn - that was a reply to Junemomma09!! (too early for baby brain??)


----------



## whigfield

*how long have you been TTC?*
We've been TTC for over 2 years, 2 early losses.. This baby is a clomid baby. BUT, it was a dose I got from a friend that had some leftover.. :blush: It was one of the first things the FS was planning on trying though! I have PCOS and hubby is fine, it's just me that doesn't ovulate on my own very often (or at decent times) :dohh:

*what are would you like GIRL or BOY?*
Obviously, we want a healthy baby. (Who doesn't?) But we'd love a little girl as there's so many boys in the family. We'll see!

*what symptoms are you having?*
Boobs sore on and off - hurts to hug OH! Also extreme tiredness. That's about it really, I'm almost sad I have no MS yet! (Watch me live to regret that comment! :haha:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good morning new ladies!
how long have you been TTC? over a year, technically this was the 10th cycle (femara cycle 2 baby :happydance:)
what are would you like GIRL or BOY? I'd prefer a girl, since I already have girl stuff, but I wouldn't mind one of each.
what symptoms are you having? so sleeping, twinges and crampy, constipation, emotional (but that's me all the time :haha:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

no ms for me yet either, whigfield, but I'm not counting my chickens. :haha: I didn't have any with dd so I may be due.


----------



## Butterfly2

how long have you been TTC?
Ntnp for the first 2 months and it took 7 months to conceive!

what are would you like GIRL or BOY?
Would really love another girl as kept all of my LO things but I would be over the moon with a boy... As long as its healthy baby I don't mind!

what symptoms are you having?
Nausea and backache!


----------



## HopeforFuture

how long have you been trying to conceive? 13 months - conceived naturally without assistance or meds after practically giving up!

What would you like GIRL or BOY? I don't mind. I've waited so long for this I just want a healthy baby!

What symptoms are you having? All on and off symptoms including nausea, tiredness, twinges, heaviness in the tummy area, sore boobs. 

REALLY, REALLY PRAYING FOR A STICKY BEAN!!!!


----------



## whigfield

Some more spotting. It's still miniscule amounts but it makes me feel so worried. :nope:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Whigfield, I had the smallest amount of spotting today for the first time and I freaked! I called DH out of work for comfort and when he got home he looked at it, rolled his eyes and said 'is that it?!'

I felt desperately worried too

It's OK to be worried, but just remember those great numbers! xx


----------



## whigfield

Lol! My OH does the same thing, but it's so worrying. In my head I'm always telling myself "this is the start of a m/c, prepare yourself" and then I google and make myself worse. :dohh: The good thing is I spoke to my mom about it, and she said she spotted all throughout the pregnancy she had with my brother, so wondering if I just take after her. :shrug:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Lol! I just did that! Told myself 'this may be the beginning of the end', googled it and felt even worse!

Googling should be banned for pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## whigfield

Haha! Definitely agree! :haha:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congrats to all the newbies ~ Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :flower:

Siggy banner code is back on page 37 ~ post 362


----------



## junemomma09

Are any of you ladies still taking pregnancy tests?? I hadn't gotten a blaring positive since the last one I took on Saturday and I've been thinking of buying another to see if it has gotten darker just for peace of mind. 
Do you ladies think that's a bad idea?


----------



## junemomma09

kitchenware said:


> Sorry that looks a bit randomn - that was a reply to Junemomma09!! (too early for baby brain??)

Lol that would be beat if you are due then. It'd be nice to have another mommy due the same day as me. When I was on here in 2009, pregnant with my son, my bump buddy and I would text each other and update our group thread on how we were doing if one of us was in the hospital or in labor.


----------



## donna noble

Hope you ladies are all having a great day! I haven't heard nything from the doctor yet. Makes me nervous! Does anyone think its a bad thing if my heartbeat has gone down some? It's back to hanging around 84 bpm, which I guess is still fast, but has been up to 100 and averaging a little closer to 92. Every little thing worries me! I'm feeling kinda sick today but haven't thrown up. Dizzy and being a total b*tch to my dh! Does that sound like good signs?


----------



## JFG

Got my bfp last week at 10dpo my EDD is 8th July 2013 :happydance: this is my third bfp this year and i'm hoping its third time lucky and this one is sticking around for 9 months! I am seeing my GP Friday to confirm etc.

How are you all feeling? So far i have no blaring symptoms, get tired more easily but thats about it.


----------



## mouse_chicky

my theory about hpts is use them until you're out of them :rofl: (It's not like you're going to need anymore.) I kept testing until the line was dark enough to my satisfaction. So take one, junemomma, to make yourself feel better.

donnanoble, you're symptoms still sound good to me. good luck and sticky :dust:!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi JFG! My edd is July 8th too!


----------



## Lauki

I think I've taken 5 tests and 2 digitals already ;P.
I bought a pack of 15 Ebay cheapies a while ago, so I might as well use them! I like seeing that the line got darker since Saturday!

*How long have you been trying to conceive?* 2 months. Implant came out on the 29th of August. So I'm really lucky! And grateful!

*What would you like GIRL or BOY?* A healthy baby to begin with. But would love another girl as I love being a mummy to my daughter!

*What symptoms are you having?* Lots of nausea and exhaustion. Sensitive boobs and some twinges in my tummy!


----------



## donna noble

I swore I will not take anymore hpts! Not gonna stress about it. I had four positives here at home and the ne at the doctors office was an instant positive as well. Last time when I had a cp my tests never really did get dark, and thes were already darker at 3wks so I took at as good sign! I was so scared that the tests would be neg at the dr that I actually took my frers along to show the nurse lol! 

I am also having lots of heartburn. Like even drinking water gives it to me! And soooo hungry. Little crampy and my hips were sore today.I keep trying to talk myself out of symptoms I think lol


----------



## alannadee

*How long have you been trying to conceive? * just over a year. 

*What would you like GIRL or BOY? * A healthy baby!!! but would really like a girl.

*What symptoms are you having* very sore boobs, tired and queasy.


----------



## Evana

donna noble said:


> I swore I will not take anymore hpts! Not gonna stress about it. I had four positives here at home and the ne at the doctors office was an instant positive as well. Last time when I had a cp my tests never really did get dark, and thes were already darker at 3wks so I took at as good sign! I was so scared that the tests would be neg at the dr that I actually took my frers along to show the nurse lol!
> 
> I am also having lots of heartburn. Like even drinking water gives it to me! And soooo hungry. Little crampy and my hips were sore today.I keep trying to talk myself out of symptoms I think lol

Hi ...I am a bit stressed too ....I had a cp last month and this month tested very early @3 weeks 4 days and the line is dark for this early ...(and it's not those early detection test Either ) i am paying attention to every symptoms that comes and goes ...it's making me crazy:headspin: ...I just want to relax and enjoy ....


----------



## mummySS

Ooh just spotted the siggy sunshine - love it thank you! 

HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN TTC? 

Just 1 month! I am blessed. It didn't happen this quickly for us last time. 

WOULD YOU LIKE A GIRL OR A BOY?

I already have a hilarious little boy so a girl would be nice, but then if it's a boy the Leo has a little playmate. Win win either way!

WHAT ARE YOUR SYMPTOMS?

Sickness, sickness, sickness. Oh and sore boobs and stretchy pains, but they are minor in comparison!


----------



## DawnLu

Hello Ladies!,

Im thinking Im due July 7th First baby and so excited! I havent taken any prenatels though, probably wont be able to get them till Thursday. Will that effect my baby at all? Havent went to the doctors yet, my mother in law is taking care of all that. Really excited for all of us. My name is Courtney





HTML  Ezboard  PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code


----------



## whigfield

DawnLu said:


> Hello Ladies!,
> 
> Im thinking Im due July 7th First baby and so excited! I havent taken any prenatels though, probably wont be able to get them till Thursday. Will that effect my baby at all? Havent went to the doctors yet, my mother in law is taking care of all that. Really excited for all of us. My name is Courtney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML  Ezboard  PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## LizzieJane

I still test every 2-3 days :blush: to make sure little bean is still ok! 

HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN TTC?

5-6 months, but I didn't ovulate in all that time so I am not sure that it counts. When I finally did though we caught our little miracle bean :) 

WOULD YOU LIKE A GIRL OR A BOY?

I would love a boy and would love a girl, I just want them to be happy and healthy.

WHAT ARE YOUR SYMPTOMS?

Tiredness, queasy and sore boobs.


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies:wave: Can I join too? Got my BFP yesterday, at 11 DPO. My EDD is July 11th. I'm excited but nervous because I had a CP last cycle and lost our baby boy at 18 weeks this summer:cry: We are really hoping that 3rd time's a charm...

Sticky Beans to everyone!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome dawnlu! You should be fine until Thursday w/o prenatals. It's just a couple of days.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome dove! Sticky :dust:!


----------



## Lauki

Oooh I'm hungry too!


----------



## whigfield

dove830 said:


> Hi ladies:wave: Can I join too? Got my BFP yesterday, at 11 DPO. My EDD is July 11th. I'm excited but nervous because I had a CP last cycle and lost our baby boy at 18 weeks this summer:cry: We are really hoping that 3rd time's a charm...
> 
> Sticky Beans to everyone!!

Congrats hun and lots of sticky dust to you! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Lauki said:


> Oooh I'm hungry too!

Me too.. chicken casserole in the oven but won't be ready for an hour. Starving! ](*,)


----------



## Lauki

Eek! We just had paprika chicken and couscous, nomnom!


----------



## whigfield

Lauki said:


> Eek! We just had paprika chicken and couscous, nomnom!

Mmmmmm! Sounds good!


----------



## SAMMYD76

Hello all, can I join? Only found here because of Whigfield's thread :) am due 2nd July with out first :D


----------



## Lauki

Welcome and congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## DawnLu

My doctor wont see me till 2 missed periods, is that normal?


----------



## whigfield

SAMMYD76 said:


> Hello all, can I join? Only found here because of Whigfield's thread :) am due 2nd July with out first :D

Yay! Welcome and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Welcome and congrats to the new members! :happydance: 

~~Page one is updated! ~~

The siggy banner is on page 37 ~ post 362 [two size options!]


----------



## BritneyNChris

Welcome to all our news congrats and a h&h 9 months :D

How long have you been trying to conceive? I've been trying since I got my Implanon out in April got pregnant in July then miscarriage in August :( at 5 weeks 2 days. Waited one month/cycle got pregnant after my cycle September 25 <3

What would you like GIRL or BOY?As long as the baby is healthy that's all that matters I want both boy and girl so it doesn't matter one bit :)

What symptoms are you having?Lots of GAS and exhaustion. Sensitive boobs twinges in my tummy and headaches.


----------



## Lauki

DawnLu said:


> My doctor wont see me till 2 missed periods, is that normal?

8 weeks is standard here. I'm being seen earlier because of not knowing how far along I am! But if I'd known, then it'd be 8 weeks


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to all the new bfpers! and 8 weeks is standard in the UK


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies I still need to read through the thread. Just wanted to introduce myself. I was TCC for 10 months and then. Got my BFP on Sunday morning I am so excited.
Now I am going to have a good read of the thread lol. My due date is 4th July.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey Ladies I got my *BFP* yesterday. This will be #3 for me my DS is 2 and my DD just turned 1. All were planned :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

3rdbabybump said:


> Hey Ladies I got my *BFP* yesterday. This will be #3 for me my DS is 2 and my DD just turned 1. All were planned :)

Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!
What's your EDD so I can add you to the front page?

[if you'd like to add the banner to your siggy it's on page 37 ~ post 362 :thumbup:]


----------



## alannadee

Lotus Womb said:


> Hi ladies I still need to read through the thread. Just wanted to introduce myself. I was TCC for 10 months and then. Got my BFP on Sunday morning I am so excited.
> Now I am going to have a good read of the thread lol. My due date is 4th July.

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

We have the same due date! lol


----------



## Shabutie

How long have you been trying to conceive? Just the 1 month

Would you like a BOY or GIRL? I would love a boy, but another girl is still a blessing

What symptoms are you having? Just very tired, achey and hungry

So I registed at the docs today, so they said wait 48hrs then ring up for an appointment with a midwife, so thats something exciting to look forward to.


----------



## AmzLJ

Hi. I would love to join. I got my BFP today and I am in total shock. I will be due 3rd July.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Lovn.sunshine said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies I got my *BFP* yesterday. This will be #3 for me my DS is 2 and my DD just turned 1. All were planned :)
> 
> Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> What's your EDD so I can add you to the front page?Click to expand...

My EDD is July 3 2013


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Does anyone else feel like they're always STARVING to death?


----------



## whigfield

Ladies, I apologize SO MUCH in advance for this but I am out of my mind. Spotting got a little bit worse but I still don't know if it's considered dangerous or not. So I took a pic..

It's in the spoilers.


Spoiler
https://i49.tinypic.com/qrae6t.jpg

I'm having a few cramps but it's not really that painful right now. So scared! Ugh! 

What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Congratulations 3rdbabybump and amzLJ!

How's everyone feeling? I hit 5 weeks today - woohoo! Only another 35 to go.... :wacko:


*How long have you been trying to conceive? * Just under 2 years

*Would you like a BOY or GIRL?* We've got our fingers crossed for a girl but obviously after 2 years we'll be ecstatic with either!

*What symptoms are you having?* Boobs are slightly bigger but not sore, hungry, gas, cramps and naseau off and on


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield said:


> Ladies, I apologize SO MUCH in advance for this but I am out of my mind. Spotting got a little bit worse but I still don't know if it's considered dangerous or not. So I took a pic..
> 
> It's in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i49.tinypic.com/qrae6t.jpg
> 
> I'm having a few cramps but it's not really that painful right now. So scared! Ugh!
> 
> What do you think? :shrug:

Sorry Whingfield, I've never experienced, but my sister did earlier though. Did you try just calling the dr's office for advice.


----------



## MrsLuLu

whigfield said:


> Ladies, I apologize SO MUCH in advance for this but I am out of my mind. Spotting got a little bit worse but I still don't know if it's considered dangerous or not. So I took a pic..
> 
> It's in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i49.tinypic.com/qrae6t.jpg
> 
> I'm having a few cramps but it's not really that painful right now. So scared! Ugh!
> 
> What do you think? :shrug:


:hugs: I have no experience with what kind of spotting is normal for pregnancy but it doesn't look like too much and it's very light pink, not bright red so could just be bean settling in? Have you spoken to your doctor about it? Maybe they could give you an early scan?


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Adding to MrsLuLu or even a blood test to check your HCG levels


----------



## Lauki

It doesn't look like a bad thing to me. A friend of mine had spotting all throughout pregnancy.


----------



## MrsLuLu

3rdbabybump said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're always STARVING to death?

Yes! I got up at 4am the other day to eat something because I was soooo hungry I felt sick. How can something so tiny need so much food?


----------



## whigfield

I saw the doctor today and she just advised me to rest - "if it's a miscarriage then it will be a miscarriage" :dohh:

Had my HCG levels checked and got results yesterday - they were rising, but anything can change quickly, right?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

whigfield said:


> Ladies, I apologize SO MUCH in advance for this but I am out of my mind. Spotting got a little bit worse but I still don't know if it's considered dangerous or not. So I took a pic..
> 
> It's in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i49.tinypic.com/qrae6t.jpg
> 
> I'm having a few cramps but it's not really that painful right now. So scared! Ugh!
> 
> What do you think? :shrug:

with the hcg levels you have and from what I've experienced i think that looks pretty normal. If it gets bright red or your cramps get worse than af, contact your doctor. Otherwise that just looks like beanie getting snuggled in! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

whigfield i had spotting like that when i wiped with my daughter, i hope it settles down for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## maratobe

*How long have you been trying to conceive?* not long, was dignosed with diabetes and PCOS and was told it would be a while, fell pregnant 2 weeks after my appointment!

*Would you like a BOY or GIRL? * i would love to give hubby a boy but we have a bet going, when we have a boy we are making that our last baby so i hope its a girl LOL

*What symptoms are you having? * very sore, burning boobs, bloated, sore legs, tired and now my sense of taste and smell are going funny!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

MrsLuLu said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they're always STARVING to death?
> 
> Yes! I got up at 4am the other day to eat something because I was soooo hungry I felt sick. How can something so tiny need so much food?Click to expand...

I know right. The last couple of days I feel ravenous I could just keep eating and eating and eating. I didn't get this bad with my last 2


----------



## myra

This afternoon I noticed my stomach muscles feel sore on the sides- as if I've been doing sit ups...haven't done any exercise of late though! It's not something I'm worried about, just surprised that's all. Anyone else feeling similiar?


----------



## LizzieJane

myra - yes I've been having that. strangely I seem to get these pains in the night?! 

whigfield - really hope everything is ok with your little bean :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to all the newcomers!! Congratulations and a H&H 9 months!!! I can't believe how many BFP's we have!! Especially on July 4th!! YAY!!!

how long have you been TTC? My OH and I have been TTC for 6 months. We decided after our BFN last month that we were going to hold off and start back up in December so OH would be back from basic training for the Army when the baby is born. Last month was the last time we wanted to try to make sure he'd be here. This month however, I was shocked with a BFP!!! 

what are would you like GIRL or BOY? I personally want a little girl. Either way we'd be happy. But OH said he's dreamed we've had 3 girls and one of them being a set of twins. I already have a son so I'd be happy with a daughter. DS wants me to have a boy (even though he doesn't know mommy is pregnant yet). We've discussed this with him before. 

what symptoms are you having? Feeling twinges and pulls a LOT! I can't twist in my chair to grab a file or I make a face cause I feel it pull. I am nauseated when starving but can only eat a very small amount. I've lost 3 lbs already in one week. Backache, tired at times. Other times I feel GREAT! Don't ever know where I get the boost of energy from. LOL! Boob's sore and getting bigger!!! (They are already big enough! LOL!)


----------



## Libbysmum

Whig...I am sorry about the bleeding. If you get bad cramping with it and the blood gets kind of clotty then it is probably a miscarriage. I hope it is nothing serious. Did the doctor advise an early scan? or an examination? In my first pregnancy I had some bleeding and was super worried at 27wks and it turned out to be a polyp on my cervix and nothing to worry about. Sometimes you can have a little bleed after having sex...not sure if that is your case or not? It is hard to know.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

myra said:


> This afternoon I noticed my stomach muscles feel sore on the sides- as if I've been doing sit ups...haven't done any exercise of late though! It's not something I'm worried about, just surprised that's all. Anyone else feeling similiar?

I believe that muscle stretching it's a good thing, baby growing. How far along are you?


----------



## Libbysmum

dove830 said:


> Hi ladies:wave: Can I join too? Got my BFP yesterday, at 11 DPO. My EDD is July 11th. I'm excited but nervous because I had a CP last cycle and lost our baby boy at 18 weeks this summer:cry: We are really hoping that 3rd time's a charm...
> 
> Sticky Beans to everyone!!

That is my DD's birthdate! She is a very strong willed and happy toddler :) All the best this time!


----------



## ilovehim91810

jjsmom your storie kinda sounds like mine lol we were going to take a break from trying then BAMN i finally got my :BFP: and i also em hoping for alittle girl because i already have alittle boy but we'd are just wanting a H&H baby


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies, I feel a bit better now and no spotting at the moment, so I feel a little relieved. I'm sure if it was a m/c it wouldn't keep stopping and starting, would it? :shrug: I have no experience really because my 2 early losses there were no warning signs or anything before like this - it was just lots of red blood and clots, and cramps, very quickly. 

We hadn't DTD though - abstaining from that for as long as possible because of the spotting, which is really annoying because I want it so bad. :blush:

Also, welcome and congrats to the new BFPs! :wave:


----------



## myra

3rdbabybump said:


> I believe that muscle stretching it's a good thing, baby growing. How far along are you?

Thanks- that's what I was assuming... I'm 5w 1d :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Lauki said:


> My due date is probably between the 2nd and 9th of July!
> 
> I'm feeling nauseous unless I eat and I am exhausted! Luckily I don't have much time to think running after a 16 month old and all!

I felt that way with my first pregnancy...however only vomited about 2 times...I vomited much more in my 3rd trimester with severe heartburn. I would be talking to someone and mid-sentence throw up. horrible! 

By the way I think your kid and mine must be very close in age as she is almost 16mths too! It's crazy with a toddler in tow!


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> My due date is probably between the 2nd and 9th of July!
> 
> I'm feeling nauseous unless I eat and I am exhausted! Luckily I don't have much time to think running after a 16 month old and all!
> 
> I felt that way with my first pregnancy...however only vomited about 2 times...I vomited much more in my 3rd trimester with severe heartburn. I would be talking to someone and mid-sentence throw up. horrible!
> 
> By the way I think your kid and mine must be very close in age as she is almost 16mths too! It's crazy with a toddler in tow!Click to expand...

I only vomited twice during my pregnancy with DS also! I was a little nauseated but they said I had an infection so made me take some horse pills. Well the first one down the hatch and right back up! Then I got a pill splitter and started cutting them in half long ways! Then later on I got sick one other time. I'm hoping I dont' get very sick with this one too! I'm trying to not make it known at work until I'm 12 weeks.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Thanks- that's what I was assuming... I'm 5w 1d :D[/QUOTE]

I felt the same with my 2 prior. Everything I read said you would feel like a pinching but mine was just like a did a bunch of sit ups, sore abs.


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Thanks ladies, I feel a bit better now and no spotting at the moment, so I feel a little relieved. I'm sure if it was a m/c it wouldn't keep stopping and starting, would it? :shrug: I have no experience really because my 2 early losses there were no warning signs or anything before like this - it was just lots of red blood and clots, and cramps, very quickly.
> 
> We hadn't DTD though - abstaining from that for as long as possible because of the spotting, which is really annoying because I want it so bad. :blush:
> 
> Also, welcome and congrats to the new BFPs! :wave:

I had a mc two months ago and it began with stopping and starting on the tuesday-saturday...then sunday morning I had bad cramps and we actually lost the little one that came out while I showered in a big lump...scared the crap out of me!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new :bfp:s! 

Hope everyone is doing okay.
Sticky :dust: whigfield

DH brought back 2 starbucks doubleshots from the store, one for him, one for me. "Did you forget I was pg or that I can't have much caffeine?" He said the latter. :dohh:
Bless him. Now I really want coffee. :haha: It'll be worth it.


----------



## JFG

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi JFG! My edd is July 8th too!


Hi thats great  i just hope i am here for the duration this time around x


----------



## mouse_chicky

You will be. Think positive! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Sorry for your loss Libbysmum, guess I will have to keep an eye on it. :(

So bloated! :wacko:


----------



## LankyDoodle

10th July and at the moment planning to stay team yellow. We found out with my little girl. I am only 4 weeks pregnant and only found out this afternoon, so it's really early and I feel like it's not real and I'm a bit of a fraud, especially as it doesn't feel as certain as it did with my first child and both were conceived in one month. Fingers crossed for all of us.x


----------



## JP19

Hey Ladies, can I please join this group. I got my BFP yesterday an I think I'm around 4-5 weeks pregnant which gives me an estimated due date of 5th July... !! I have my first docs appt on Thursday so hopefully will have it all confirmed then. I'm soo nervous and scared that I'm qetting to excited at such an early stage but I can't help it... I also have no symptoms which worries me a bit?? Anyone else not got any symptoms?? Xx


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Lanky and JP! :happydance:

My symptoms aren't really noticeable most of the time, honestly. My boobs hurt but I don't really notice except for when I get the occasional shooting pain, or when I'm laying on my side or hugging OH. Besides that I just feel tired (and at the moment, a bit bloated :dohh:). I spoke to the doctor about this too and she said (and other women will back this up) that some people don't ever get many symptoms at all, whilst some might just take a little longer (and more hormone in their system) before many symptoms start happening. :flower:


----------



## JP19

Oh I'm glad to hear I'm not only one with no symptoms... Although saying that as I type I am absolutely starving hungry, yet only an hour ago I came home from a 3 course meal out with friends... I feel I could eat it all over again which for me is stranger I'm not s big eater? Is this normal? I'm very new to all this me an hubby only been trying since Aug an this will be our first so it's nerve racking an scary all at once!! 

It's nice seeing so many others with similar due dates to chat to!! Xx


----------



## 3rdbabybump

JP19 said:


> Oh I'm glad to hear I'm not only one with no symptoms... Although saying that as I type I am absolutely starving hungry, yet only an hour ago I came home from a 3 course meal out with friends... I feel I could eat it all over again which for me is stranger I'm not s big eater? Is this normal? I'm very new to all this me an hubby only been trying since Aug an this will be our first so it's nerve racking an scary all at once!!
> 
> It's nice seeing so many others with similar due dates to chat to!! Xx

The extreme hunger is the most noticeable symptom for me. I could eat all day long the last couple of days. I'm also tired but I do have two other little ones, so that's not necessarily the pregnancy. One funny symptom I've had with all my babies is a stuffy nostril when I'm sleeping. I'm also experiencing a bit of nausea, I only had slight nausea with my DS and only for a short time, so maybe a boy? Carved a pumpkin tonight.....not so appealing.


----------



## Photogmommy

I had MC this morning. you can take me off the BFP list.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Does anyone have really bad period pain?

I remember something about period pain when I was pregnant with my first, but I can't remember if it was me who had it or if I was advising someone else! I certainly don't remember it feeling this bad... I have had it in worsening amounts since about a week ago.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Photogmommy said:


> I had MC this morning. you can take me off the BFP list.

Sorry for your loss Photogmommy:-(


----------



## junemomma09

Ladies I need some support right now. I just had some brown discharge and I'm so scared right now. I feel like nearly all my symptoms are disappearing :( my boobs don't feel like they were if that makes sense and I just feel like something is wrong. I'm so scared and I just want this baby to be ok!


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm so sorry for your loss, Photogmommy! Lots of hugs to you! :hugs:

*How long have you been trying to conceive?* This was our first month TTC. BFP was totally unexpected!

*Would you like a BOY or GIRL?* This is our first, so I would love to have a boy. I always wanted an older brother :) But of course, boy or girl, as long as baby is healthy I am thrilled!

*What symptoms are you having?* I can't tell you enough how incredibly exhausted I am! My husband seems to think it is cute that I fall asleep so quickly and pretty much anywhere lol. Other than that, I am hungrier more often but can't eat as much each sitting. If I eat too much or go too long without eating, I feel nauseous and dizzy.


----------



## DawnLu

OKay If someone could please help it would be AWESOME!!!

So my doctor wont see me till November 28th. She wants me to have missed two periods. Is that something normal doctors do? Please i someone can respond i would appreciate it!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

DawnLu said:


> OKay If someone could please help it would be AWESOME!!!
> 
> So my doctor wont see me till November 28th. She wants me to have missed two periods. Is that something normal doctors do? Please i someone can respond i would appreciate it!

No that's not normal at all, they should at least see you to confirm the pregnancy (pee in a cup) and then make an appointment for 8 weeks. They usually discuss the first blood test possibly a dating ultrasound as well.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

junemomma09 said:


> Ladies I need some support right now. I just had some brown discharge and I'm so scared right now. I feel like nearly all my symptoms are disappearing :( my boobs don't feel like they were if that makes sense and I just feel like something is wrong. I'm so scared and I just want this baby to be ok!

Are you having any cramping? Is it a lot? My boobs were sore until about a week ago, then nothing so I won't just go off that. It's only the last 2 days or so that I've been getting new symptoms, tired, nausea, hungry.


----------



## junemomma09

3rdbabybump said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some support right now. I just had some brown discharge and I'm so scared right now. I feel like nearly all my symptoms are disappearing :( my boobs don't feel like they were if that makes sense and I just feel like something is wrong. I'm so scared and I just want this baby to be ok!
> 
> Are you having any cramping? Is it a lot? My boobs were sore until about a week ago, then nothing so I won't just go off that. It's only the last 2 days or so that I've been getting new symptoms, tired, nausea, hungry.Click to expand...

I've only had pressure like pulling and mild cramping but only on and off. It's not a lot. The brown discharge was when I wiped. Not in my underwear just on the tp. It just scares me! When I was 13 weeks preggo with my son, I started bleeding a lot and we thought we lost him. So this is why I'm so scared I suppose. I just hope and pray bean is ok and will stick.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Junemoma09
I'll keep my fingers x and pray for you as well.


----------



## junemomma09

3rdbabybump said:


> Junemoma09
> I'll keep my fingers x and pray for you as well.

Thank you


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry photogmommy. :hugs:
Dawnlu, I think it depends on where you are and your doctor. I just noticed you're from WV like me! Awesome. I don't think most obs do blood tests in our area to confirm. They just take your word for it. 6-8 weeks is typical. What county are you from?

Fingers crossed for your little bean, junemomma.


----------



## missranda

I'm kinda worried. ): My first appointment is not until Nov 14th, a whole two weeks away! I still have quite a few wondfos left over and some more expensive tests as well. I have been taking the wondfo tests every day, HPT and OPK. The OPKs have stayed super dark. The HPTs started out super faint then got a tad darker one day and have went back to super light. This has all been in the past 4 days. I hope I'm not losing this baby. I have had no bleeding at all. And only some twinges here and there...


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Photogmommy said:


> I had MC this morning. you can take me off the BFP list.

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## maratobe

Photogmommy said:


> I had MC this morning. you can take me off the BFP list.

:hugs::hugs: sorry sweety


----------



## amjon

I'm due the 9th. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> Ladies I need some support right now. I just had some brown discharge and I'm so scared right now. I feel like nearly all my symptoms are disappearing :( my boobs don't feel like they were if that makes sense and I just feel like something is wrong. I'm so scared and I just want this baby to be ok!

Wow that sounds worrying...Have you been to a doctor? Hope all is ok...def thinking of you right now! It is scary to hear :( I was worrying myself cause I haven't put on weight...hard to go through these things :(


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry photogmommy! :hugs:

dawnlu, my first appt is at 8 weeks also. They said that's the soonest they would book me. I guess I'll go from there. I went to my regular doc, not an OB and they did a quick pee test and gave me confirmation.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey Ladies, I'm kind of second guessing when I actually O'd. Could you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. FF is way off as there's no way I could O and get a + two days later.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ff0d6/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ilovehim91810

Photogmommy said:


> I had MC this morning. you can take me off the BFP list.

:cry::cry::cry: im so sorri photogmommy! just remember god does everything for a reason


----------



## ilovehim91810

DawnLu said:


> OKay If someone could please help it would be AWESOME!!!
> 
> So my doctor wont see me till November 28th. She wants me to have missed two periods. Is that something normal doctors do? Please i someone can respond i would appreciate it!

yeah its normal just because you know if ne thing does happen like a mc or something then there is really nothing that they can do its sad but that is just life!! what my doctor did when i was prego wit my son was when i called to set up a apointment was she told me to come get the blood work paper and then i think she seen me at 12weeks!! but i have a new doctor i see him on the 11/8 and i should be about 7weeks when i see him i think im going to tell her i dont remember when my lmp was so she'll send me for a scan and then ill get to see my lil peanut


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry for your loss Photogmommy.

Missandra I know it is hard not to worry but try not too. I felt that was about my sore boobs disappearing. Saturday and it came back a little last night. I have felt worried to. I am seeing Dr tomorrow is there a way for you to call on the day for a cancelation. I was lucky I usually have to wait a week to 2 weeks to see one of the Dr's at the surgery.

Quick update I calculated wrong my due date is the 5th July lol


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

So sorry for the losses :(

Lotus Womb i am due July 5th too :)

For everyone who is spotting..its completely normal. My last preg with my DD i spotted pink when j was due for AF. It wasnt accompanied by strong af cramps...

Normal mild cramps is very normal too. 

I am waiting on my 2nd beta results.

Not much symptoms yet... apart from twinges and niggles .. and that knotted tangled feeling when i stand up too fast


----------



## whigfield

So sorry photogmommy :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

junemomma09 said:


> Ladies I need some support right now. I just had some brown discharge and I'm so scared right now. I feel like nearly all my symptoms are disappearing :( my boobs don't feel like they were if that makes sense and I just feel like something is wrong. I'm so scared and I just want this baby to be ok!

Try not to worry, sometimes spotting can be normal. :hugs:


----------



## JP19

Hi Ladies, I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing extreme hunger! Does anyone know hot to handle this without eating too much an gaining too much weight.. As I hear your shouldn't really up your food intake until further in?

Sorry for your loss Photogmommy!!

I have woken up today with AF like crampon really hope it's nothing to worry about!! X


----------



## barbara-moira

What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!


----------



## JWandBump

barbara-moira said:


> What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!

I keep checking my knockers aswell lol it's going to be a slow 12 weeks lol 

Does any know what it means dreaming about getting bfn's is all about? It's making me paranoid :( x


----------



## Lauki

Anyone else have headaches?
I'm prone to them anyway (migraines as well) but I just seem to have one constantly now :(


----------



## HopeforFuture

So much activity since i was last on here!

Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies :)

Photogmommy - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Sammy - we have the same due date! Yay!!!

Mrs Lulu, 3rd Baby Bump & JP19 - I too am STARVING! Worried I'll end up the size of a house by xmas! 
JP19 - I curb the near constant hunger by eating little and often - 6 small meals a day rather than 3 big ones, and by snacking on fruit and veg xx


----------



## JP19

Oh il try that then otherwise I'm going to become huge if I keep snacking all day long!
I am feeling really nervous about it all at the moment constantly worried which I know isn't a good way to be but can't help it... Think il feel better after seeing doc tomorrow and having it all confirmed but I am constantly feeling AF is going to show!

How is everyone getting on with telling people, are you shouting it to everyone or keeping it under wraps?? So far only me and hubby know but I desperately want to tell my mum!! Xx


----------



## Butterfly2

Sorry to hear photogmommy :hugs:

Lauki I started getting headaches today.. Woke up with a horrible one and couldn't get back to sleep

Jp19 we told my mum and stepdad and that's it soo far... Mum guessed when found out I had a doctors appointment!


----------



## Lauki

Told a bunch of online friends and a couple of real life friends. No family just yet!


----------



## HopeforFuture

JP19 said:


> Oh il try that then otherwise I'm going to become huge if I keep snacking all day long!
> I am feeling really nervous about it all at the moment constantly worried which I know isn't a good way to be but can't help it... Think il feel better after seeing doc tomorrow and having it all confirmed but I am constantly feeling AF is going to show!
> 
> How is everyone getting on with telling people, are you shouting it to everyone or keeping it under wraps?? So far only me and hubby know but I desperately want to tell my mum!! Xx

I feel exactly the same as you. I'm happy but I'm on high alert and worrying a lot. I'm guessing from other people's posts that nearly all of us feel like that. I'm guessing it cannot harm baby?

I too have my first doc appointment tomorrow. I am excited to tell him! I had been referred to the gyno and was waiting for a HSG when BFP was confirmed. He has seen me at my most distraught TTC and hope he's as thrilled as I am that we finally made it!!!

We have told my mom, my DH's parents and two very close friends. No more telling until xmas now for us unless people guess by then anyway. xx


----------



## whigfield

I told my mom.. My reasoning was, even if we m/c, we'll need her support. She's been a lifeline though really because everytime I've had spotting or a panic about something I've rung up and she's calmed me down. :haha:


----------



## JFG

barbara-moira said:


> What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!

Glad its not just me :dohh: days are going so slowly!! definately roll on December!


----------



## whigfield

JFG said:


> barbara-moira said:
> 
> 
> What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!
> 
> Glad its not just me :dohh: days are going so slowly!! definately roll on December!Click to expand...

Same! Wish I could sleep through the next few weeks!


----------



## JP19

HopeforFuture said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Oh il try that then otherwise I'm going to become huge if I keep snacking all day long!
> I am feeling really nervous about it all at the moment constantly worried which I know isn't a good way to be but can't help it... Think il feel better after seeing doc tomorrow and having it all confirmed but I am constantly feeling AF is going to show!
> 
> How is everyone getting on with telling people, are you shouting it to everyone or keeping it under wraps?? So far only me and hubby know but I desperately want to tell my mum!! Xx
> 
> I feel exactly the same as you. I'm happy but I'm on high alert and worrying a lot. I'm guessing from other people's posts that nearly all of us feel like that. I'm guessing it cannot harm baby?
> 
> I too have my first doc appointment tomorrow. I am excited to tell him! I had been referred to the gyno and was waiting for a HSG when BFP was confirmed. He has seen me at my most distraught TTC and hope he's as thrilled as I am that we finally made it!!!
> 
> We have told my mom, my DH's parents and two very close friends. No more telling until xmas now for us unless people guess by then anyway. xxClick to expand...


I am super excited and super nervous about the doctors tomorrow, im not sure what im expecting from them yet. I think I need the doctor to tell me I am 100% pregnant because I cant quite believe it myself.
I think after we have been the docs tomorrow we are going to go an tell my parents, as i literally cannot wait to. We are such a close family I will prob tell my brother and sister to. My hubby says if we tell my parents then we have to tell his, which i suppose is only fair, but im really not very close to them, and im not sure how i feel about them knowing incase something goes wrong, but if i tell mine, he should tell his really to i guess!
xx


----------



## JP19

whigfield said:


> JFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbara-moira said:
> 
> 
> What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!
> 
> Glad its not just me :dohh: days are going so slowly!! definately roll on December!Click to expand...
> 
> Same! Wish I could sleep through the next few weeks!Click to expand...


Me to!!! I only got my BFP Sunday and already this week is taking soo long to pass by! Roll on xmas, will be such a nice time to tell people!


----------



## JJsmom

3rdbabybump said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm kind of second guessing when I actually O'd. Could you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. FF is way off as there's no way I could O and get a + two days later.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ff0d6/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

It looks like you may have O'd on Oct. 19th. I'm not 100% sure, but thar's kind of what it looks like to me.

JP, I told my mom, sister and brother last night. My youngest sister knew last Friday, the day I told OH. Also one of my good friends knows because she knew we were trying. My mom seemed a bit disappointed. My sister and brother was much more supportive. I told her I had to tell mom because I told her at 12 weeks with DS and got a lashing from her! She was so mad! So I told her as soon as I found out and she still didn't seem happy. I can't ever please her but at this point in life I've finally learned to make myself happy and not everyone else! My sister said oh sweetie, that situation (with DS) was a WHOLE other situation!! You're in a great situation now!! So glad she's happy for us! I think mom is a little upset because I'm not living there with her. she doesn't like that I'm so far away and especially since OH will be gone when the baby is born. Other than that, I'm waiting til 12 weeks to tell anyone else. It's hard at work with how I'm feeling but heck, I'm holding on!! LoL! I'm keeping my mouth shut!


----------



## barbara-moira

whigfield said:


> JFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbara-moira said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a scary 12 weeks and the days are going so slow! I keep checking my knickers when I go to the toilet and get so worried with every little cramp. Roll on December!!
> 
> Glad its not just me :dohh: days are going so slowly!! definately roll on December!Click to expand...
> 
> Same! Wish I could sleep through the next few weeks!Click to expand...

Hmmm that sounds very good!! :)


----------



## donna noble

((hugs)) Photogmommy. I'm so sorry hun. The pain is awful no matter when it happens. Take care of yourself.

Ugh time is moving sooooo slow. I want this first tri over soooo bad! It's a constant worry! Wow am I having the crazy dreams though so I guess that is good! We have only told a couple of people. I told one friend because she could tell something was up I was way too happy! And my dh told his brother. I don't want to get people excited and then something bad happens again. Don't know how to explain to people that I won't be deer hunting with the gun though and no more waterfowl hunting. I know that will raise some eyebrows!


----------



## myra

I'll chime in in agreement that 12 weeks seems like a LOOOOONG way away!

I realized last night that my stomach muscles were sore because I was SO bloated. It was difficult to take a deep breath with things so crowded in there (I can only imagine what that will be like when the baby gets big enough to actually be taking some of that space!!)...when I tried, the button on my trousers popped open! :haha: I measured my abdomen/stomach circumference and I was 5cm larger last night than I was in the morning. It was down a bit this morning, but as soon as I eat bloating starts again. Oh the joys!:winkwink:

Other than that, I'm just unbelievably tired. 

So, to sum it up- impatient, bloated, tired and oh soooo excited more than anything else!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## amjon

3rdbabybump said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm kind of second guessing when I actually O'd. Could you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know what you think. FF is way off as there's no way I could O and get a + two days later.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ff0d6/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

Maybe CD24. You have some many missing temps it's probably confusing FF.


----------



## myra

Oh, I'll also be flying to Texas tomorrow for a mini-family reunion. My parents and 3 of my 4 siblings will be there, so I'm going to tell them on Friday. 

Excited and nervous. I'm a very private person, so even though my OH and I have been together for over a year, I haven't mentioned him to my parents (siblings know about him & know that we were hoping to get pregnant). So mom and dad are going to be more than a little shocked to find out I'm pregnant...I'm certain that everyone will be happy for me~ but knowing my parents, they are are going to have a zillion personal questions that I really don't want to answer! :p

Hope you're all having a great Wednesday!


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies!

Yah I totally know what you all mean about time just ticking by! This is my 2nd pregnancy but time still crawls by! I always thought it would faster with the 2nd baby cos I got 1 kid to take care of, but I guess its because with my first pregnancy I was "taken care of" very well by my Fertility specialist (baby was conceived on clomid) such that I feel so left alone with my 2nd surprise bfp! 

Haven't had any bloods done / scans... and if I remember correctly, my first ob-gyn appointment was only at 10 weeks!!! 10 weeks! That's like an eternity away! I do wish I can go for a private scan somehow here!


----------



## JFG

So far only me, DH and my mum know and I am planning on keeping it that way until xmas unless DH wants us to tell his parents of course. After my previous 2 mc i just feel like people will think 'great here we go again' lol!


----------



## Wriggley

sorry for your loss photogmommy :( :hugs:

welcome and congratulations to all the new bfpers!


----------



## TTCMSP

Hello all,

I am hoping I can join your group. I am due July 3rd!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Welcome TTCMSP! Snap for July 3rd! 

I can't believe I am only 5 weeks, feels like I've been keeping this secret for an eternity, not 10 days!! :haha:

3rdbabybump - I also agree, I reckon you ovulated on CD24 :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Happy Halloween everyone have a nice safe night!! what is everybody plans for the night?
im going to take my little man trick or treating probably at the mall because i live in maryland and we got hit with the storm sandy thank god we didnt lose power but it got super cold outside and its still wet and some peoples power is out!! also alot of people are to freaking cheap to buy candy my little guy is dressing up as spiderman he was spiderman last year tooo but a different one lol i tryed so hard to get him to get something different i took him to like 10 different places looking but he wanted to be spiderman so whatever make him happy makes me happy!!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Thanks all you ladies for looking at my chart. This was my second guess and makes more sense. I was kind of worried because I took another HPT this morning with FMU and while it was a little darker (good) not as dark as I thought it should be at 21 DPO. If I ovulated on CD 19th though it would only be 12 DPO which would make sense for the darkness. Also puts my mind at ease. Thanks again ladies


----------



## JP19

Is anyone else finding it totally impossible to concentrate on anything other than the growing baby inside of you??!!! I have had a study day from work today, due to been in the final 6 weeks of my degree and having soo much uni work to do. However all I have done is search the web for pregnancy related things and baby things! God I hope my brain can start to focus on my uni work soon... these really are my most important weeks, and i have 6 chapters of my dissertation still to write uh ohh!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Baby brain is literally destroying my concentration :dohh: and coordination and memory. It's like baby replaced my brain with a sieve! 

Good luck with your dissertation JP19! I am trying to finish my degree as well, I am finding it so so hard.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

No spotting so far today.. So going to take it easy. That means I'm going to eat all the candy I'd set aside for the trick or treaters and just not open the door. :haha:

@JP Yes!!! I work from home as a computer programmer and it's so hard to concentrate. :dohh:


----------



## LizzieJane

whigfield said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> No spotting so far today.. So going to take it easy. That means I'm going to eat all the candy I'd set aside for the trick or treaters and just not open the door. :haha:
> 
> @JP Yes!!! I work from home as a computer programmer and it's so hard to concentrate. :dohh:

so glad the spotting has stopped hun!


----------



## JP19

whigfield said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> No spotting so far today.. So going to take it easy. That means I'm going to eat all the candy I'd set aside for the trick or treaters and just not open the door. :haha:
> 
> @JP Yes!!! I work from home as a computer programmer and it's so hard to concentrate. :dohh:

Glad to hear theres no more spotting!!!

Its so hard to think about anything else, even if i manage to within 5 minutes my minds back on pregnancy!!!
I will hopefully reach the 12 week mark, the same week i take my last exam an finish college for good.... xmas should be extra nice this year!!!


----------



## ready4lullaby

I haven't gone to the doc yet--apt is Nov 23rd-- but If I calculated correctly, I am due July 4th!


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join please!? Got our :bfp: today and due by LMP 10th July :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new ladies!

We've only told immediately family and couple of close friends. I plan to tell my close coworkers before Thanksgiving and my 3rd graders before Christmas, that is if I'm not showing yet and they haven't already figured it out. :haha:

It's hard right now for everybody to get past the paranoia and nervousness that comes with the 1st trimester. That's natural. At the same time, I want to treasure every moment of this pregnancy as this will probably be my last one. :cry:

Ilovehim, I'm taking my lo trick or treating at our local mall as well since it's still cold and snowy from Hurricane Sandy.

I hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## junemomma09

Whigfield- so happy your spotting has stopped!!

Mine has seemed to have stopped as well. I didn't get anymore since the one time last night. I just can't wait for my first appointment. Which reminds me....I HAVE MY FIRST PRENATAL APPOINTMENT!!!!!!:happydance:
I have an ultrasound that day too :thumbup: so I'll have a definite due date and will know exactly how far along I am :happydance: praying bean stays safe and I get to see that little heartbeat :kiss:


----------



## serenity9712

i have an appt with doctor in about 4 hrs. found a hard lump in my boob near my nipple/areola 3 days ago and its painful and hard. she's concerned. hope its just a swollen duct or something. my boobs have already grown a size the last few days.ughh


----------



## Lilboogie

WOO HOO, congrats, ladies :) Glad to hear everyone's spotting is settling down. Here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for all! 

I'm gonna jump in- got my BFP yesterday at 9dpo and am due July 13! :happydance: I am having a lot of dull aching and heaviness in uterus . It feels like AF is about to come any minute! I've heard this is normal but it sure is unnerving.


----------



## mummyclo

Lilboogie said:


> WOO HOO, congrats, ladies :) Glad to hear everyone's spotting is settling down. Here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for all!
> 
> I'm gonna jump in- got my BFP yesterday at 9dpo and am due July 13! :happydance: I am having a lot of dull aching and heaviness in uterus . It feels like AF is about to come any minute! I've heard this is normal but it sure is unnerving.

I have the same, like a dull ache.... Was convinced AF was on the way until :bfp: 
It's hard not to worry though isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## Lauki

Ugh.. I have evening sickness again! Been alright all day, but while breastfeeding Sophie I felt like I could throw up :(.


----------



## Lauki

So glad your spotting has stopped Whigfield! Are you feeling a bit less stressed?


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! Not going to count my chickens just yet as I expect it will probably start up again :dohh: but I feel a little less stressed now (but still dreading every bathroom trip! :haha:)


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> Thanks everyone! Not going to count my chickens just yet as I expect it will probably start up again :dohh: but I feel a little less stressed now (but still dreading every bathroom trip! :haha:)

glad things have settled down, im sure you will be fine now. :hugs:
Know what you mean about dreading the bathroom trip, im like that all the time!!!!!

I am so tired today, i will be amazed if i am still awake by 9pm!!:sleep: Still got tender boobs, one more that the other. Had some cramping on and off today, but not too bad.

looking forward to my holiday, my OH booked for us to go on holiday over xmas.(This was all before i knew i was pregnant) A skiing holiday of all things!!!!! will be taking it very easy.:xmas8:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Im so sorry to hear your news photogmommy. Hope youre doing ok. :hugs:

Whigfield and junemomma  Fantastic news about the spotting. Im so happy for you guys! :happydance:

My nausea is starting to become a bit more regular but manageable (for the moment!). Thankfully it seems to stay away during my commute. Don't fancy feeling like I'm about to throw up while stuck on a crammed tube train!

We've both told our closest friend but we haven't told our family yet as we want to do it in person and we won't see them for a few weeks. There are a few other friends who've supported us through the years of TTC that we'll probably tell before the 12 weeks too.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congrats to all our new :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

If you'd like to add the banner to your siggy ~ the instructions and codes [two different sizes available] are on page 37 ~ post 362! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLuLu

alannadee said:


> I am so tired today, i will be amazed if i am still awake by 9pm!!:sleep: Still got tender boobs, one more that the other. Had some cramping on and off today, but not too bad.
> 
> looking forward to my holiday, my OH booked for us to go on holiday over xmas.(This was all before i knew i was pregnant) A skiing holiday of all things!!!!! will be taking it very easy.:xmas8:

I'm super tired too so might not make it to 9pm either!

It's a shame about the skiing holiday :( I'm sure you can hang out at the spa or something and enjoy the scenery! We were going to go this year but luckily hadn't gotten around to booking anything. Want to plan one last big trip though before bubba arrives!


----------



## MrsLuLu

serenity9712 said:


> i have an appt with doctor in about 4 hrs. found a hard lump in my boob near my nipple/areola 3 days ago and its painful and hard. she's concerned. hope its just a swollen duct or something. my boobs have already grown a size the last few days.ughh

My thoughts are with you serenity. I hope it doesn't turn out to be anything suspicous. :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

serenity9712 said:


> i have an appt with doctor in about 4 hrs. found a hard lump in my boob near my nipple/areola 3 days ago and its painful and hard. she's concerned. hope its just a swollen duct or something. my boobs have already grown a size the last few days.ughh

Good luck, hun. I hope it's just a swollen/blocked duct that can be treated quickly and is nothing serious. Sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congrats to all our new :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> If you'd like to add the banner to your siggy ~ the instructions and codes [two different sizes available] are on page 37 ~ post 362! :thumbup:

Hi Lovn.sunshine!

Could you add me too? Mine is 4th of July. Thanks!


----------



## DawnLu

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm so sorry photogmommy. :hugs:
> Dawnlu, I think it depends on where you are and your doctor. I just noticed you're from WV like me! Awesome. I don't think most obs do blood tests in our area to confirm. They just take your word for it. 6-8 weeks is typical. What county are you from?
> 
> Fingers crossed for your little bean, junemomma.

Okay :thumbup: that makes me feel better! and i live in Wayne County, What county are you from?


----------



## whigfield

serenity9712 said:


> i have an appt with doctor in about 4 hrs. found a hard lump in my boob near my nipple/areola 3 days ago and its painful and hard. she's concerned. hope its just a swollen duct or something. my boobs have already grown a size the last few days.ughh

Oh goodness, good luck. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck serenity, I really hope it isn't anything serious :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

serenity9712 said:


> i have an appt with doctor in about 4 hrs. found a hard lump in my boob near my nipple/areola 3 days ago and its painful and hard. she's concerned. hope its just a swollen duct or something. my boobs have already grown a size the last few days.ughh

:hugs: i hope they find its just a blocked duct sweet!! 

im glad everyone is feeling okish apart from morning sickness!!
im off to the doctor today for some bloods, im very high risk so they are gonna refer me to other doctors :coffee:


----------



## ready.waiting

Hi guys, can I join? 
Got my bfp after 11months ttc last Thursday.
I know I'm 4 and a half weeks but doctors are saying 7 weeks based on lamp.
They haven't actually tested to confirm the pregnancy so I'm terrified I'll lose our little one.
Definitely need some forumy support x x


----------



## mouse_chicky

DawnLu said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry photogmommy. :hugs:
> Dawnlu, I think it depends on where you are and your doctor. I just noticed you're from WV like me! Awesome. I don't think most obs do blood tests in our area to confirm. They just take your word for it. 6-8 weeks is typical. What county are you from?
> 
> Fingers crossed for your little bean, junemomma.
> 
> Okay :thumbup: that makes me feel better! and i live in Wayne County, What county are you from?Click to expand...

I'm from Mercer County. I am such a bad teacher; I had to look up a WV map to remember where Wayne County is. :blush:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Is anyone having Cravings??


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi everyone,
I have had some cramp like period pain and some spotting this morning :( I really hope it isnt another mc! I am so scared and worried right now as both me and my DH really wanted this baby!


----------



## whigfield

Try not to worry Libbysmum :hugs: Just try and get some rest and hopefully it will stop. 

No cravings for me 3rdbabybump.. If anything, I actually don't feel like eating today! So weird. I have all this halloween chocolate I was supposed to hand to the kids and I don't even feel like eating it. :dohh:

Welcome ready.waiting! :wave: What are your HPTs coming up as? Have you done digis?

Whilst we're on the subject of spotting, I had some more today, but it went away again. I have no idea what's up, but I feel a little relieved it keeps disappearing rather than being constant. I am wondering if I'm sort of doing it to myself - I've noticed that when I get extremely stressed, I cause myself to spot (I can be anywhere in my cycle - seriously!). Maybe I'm just a bleeder. :shrug: Either way, if I make it to 6/7 weeks I'm going to try and push for an early scan and if they won't, I'll pay for one. We called the hospital tonight and the midwife said that basically, it is very common in early pregnancy and unless it gets really heavy/clotty and you have cramps, the best thing you can do is just rest. So clinging to that atm!


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Try not to worry Libbysmum :hugs: Just try and get some rest and hopefully it will stop.
> 
> No cravings for me 3rdbabybump.. If anything, I actually don't feel like eating today! So weird. I have all this halloween chocolate I was supposed to hand to the kids and I don't even feel like eating it. :dohh:
> 
> Welcome ready.waiting! :wave: What are your HPTs coming up as? Have you done digis?
> 
> Whilst we're on the subject of spotting, I had some more today, but it went away again. I have no idea what's up, but I feel a little relieved it keeps disappearing rather than being constant. I am wondering if I'm sort of doing it to myself - I've noticed that when I get extremely stressed, I cause myself to spot (I can be anywhere in my cycle - seriously!). Maybe I'm just a bleeder. :shrug: Either way, if I make it to 6/7 weeks I'm going to try and push for an early scan and if they won't, I'll pay for one. We called the hospital tonight and the midwife said that basically, it is very common in early pregnancy and unless it gets really heavy/clotty and you have cramps, the best thing you can do is just rest. So clinging to that atm!

Yeh if it is a mc there isnt anything they can do to stop it...I feel the same...I wonder if I was just over doing things...DH let me have a half hour nap this morning and haven't seen any spotting since but do have some mild cramping. Maybe it is cause I am so nervous and my stomach is in a knot...really trying to put feet up and relax but with a curious climber of a toddler it can be virtually impossible.:hugs: thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Hope everything's ok Libbysmom :hugs:


----------



## MegnJoe

Can I join? Just got bfp today! July 11th is my EDD--good luck ladies, and the angel babies, im sorry for your losses


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

MegnJoe said:


> Can I join? Just got bfp today! July 11th is my EDD--good luck ladies, and the angel babies, im sorry for your losses

Congrats!! I added you to the front page! :thumbup: 


PS ~ Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Lilboogie

3rdbabybump said:


> Is anyone having Cravings??

All I want to eat is sushi! Don't worry, I'm avoiding all high mercury fish but seriously, I was craving it at 8:00am this morning and couldn't sleep because it sounded SOOO GOOOD!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to the new ladies with their BFPS!!!!! YAY!!!! 

Serenity, hopefully everything is OK with you!!

I'm not having any cravings at the moment. I'm still starving and eat a tiny bit then am stuffed. I'm trying to eat healthier especially since I'm not eating much at all to begin with. 

Whigfield & Libbysmum, hopefully your spotting will stop as it's probably just the little bean snuggling in!! Hope everyone else is doing well also!!!

I took my DS and my DS's sitter along with her DS out trick or treating. We had fun and finally made it home. I started getting cramps about an hour into walking so I ended up getting into the car and following them down the rest of the street and then headed home. Now I think it's time for me to snuggle into bed and fall fast asleep! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sleepy. Turning in early.:sleep:

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## ilovehim91810

MegnJoe said:


> Can I join? Just got bfp today! July 11th is my EDD--good luck ladies, and the angel babies, im sorry for your losses

congrats!:happydance:


----------



## donna noble

Hoping spotting goes away you ladies :) I've been so today about mc. Trying to positive. I suppose because cramping was alittle more today and makes me nervous. Now I'm Tired! Time for bed soon. My husband an awesome supper it gave me heart burn but I don't mind


----------



## donna noble

Lol my phone is awful! Just got it since my puppy ate my last one!


----------



## ilovehim91810

i got my july sunbeam code and made sure i added it im so proud to be apart of this thread with the rest of u ladies i cant believe that there are so many july babys coming and even ladys already due mid july!! i hope everyone has a H&H 9months


----------



## myra

Oh yeah, forgot to mention another symptom...insomnia! After only 4 hrs of sleep, im wide awake again!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am always tired and lacking sleep but I also have a 15 month old!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies, so I just made 5 weeks and started to get a little more relaxed but this is feeling quite scary. The whole first trimester. I am doing my best to stay positive lol. I may have missed this but where do I get the JulySunbeams code?


----------



## mummyclo

First tri IS scary! Tbh I worried a bit for Most of my pregnancy with F it's natural!


----------



## Lauki

I think my toddler is feeling I'm pregnant! She is normally a pretty good sleeper! But since we found out I'm pregnant, she wakes at midnight and only goes back to sleep in bed with me!

Aahh well! I like snuggles!

Hope everyone is alright today!


----------



## Libbysmum

Lauki said:


> I think my toddler is feeling I'm pregnant! She is normally a pretty good sleeper! But since we found out I'm pregnant, she wakes at midnight and only goes back to sleep in bed with me!
> 
> Aahh well! I like snuggles!
> 
> Hope everyone is alright today!

Lauki mine too! She sleeps til around 12 then is in our bed til around 4.30ish am...Not easy to sleep with her prodding and kicking and squirming all over the bed- I hope to get her back into her own cot before the newbie arrives. She has also been rubbing my belly and stuff which is cute.


----------



## Lauki

We tried last night to settle her in her cot. But she is in this horrible (for her) stage that she hurts herself when she's upset. She banged her head so hard against the side of the cot last night while I tried to pick her up that she's got a big bump now :cry:.
So hubby on the couch and us in the big bed!

I was thinking my headaches were a pregnancy symptoms. But it's just my inconsiderate husband closing the bedroom windows without telling me, while he knows really well that I get headaches sleeping without fresh air coming in the room!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Good evening Ladies,
Sorry for being away for so long be extra sleepy and I feel like I have flu like symptoms :( it sucks I can't take anything. My baby is worth it though :). I'm so sorry for your loss Photogmommy :hugs:
Welcome to all that just join our thread :) congrats, and a H&H 9 months ladies!!!! Everyone take it easy I will talk to you guys tomorrow goodnight!


----------



## Lauki

I have flu like symptoms too as the day progresses BritneyNChris :) it gets pretty bad at night. I also had it with Sophie, so I'm taking it as a good sign!


----------



## mummyclo

Feeling nauseous today! Not already pleeease!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I've had REALLY bad trapped wind :blush: for 2 days now. It hurts!!! Anyone else got this too?!

Bummer - DH and I booked our dream holiday up in the remote Scottish highlands a couple of months ago. I'll be 7 and a half months by then. Probably not a good idea to go on holiday somewhere so isolated so close to EDD. Gonna have to cancel! :cry:

My symptoms have really eased - I feel great! Has anyone else noticed them settling down? Should I be worried? xx


----------



## Butterfly2

5 weeks today 35 to go, First tri is going soooo slow I just want to see a midwife and make sure everything is ok!

Lauki and libbysmum, my LO gets into our bed at about 2am and sleeps across the pillows poor OH gets her feet in his face or kicking him in the back most nights! I just love the cuddles and can't wait to add another to our bed :)


----------



## junemomma09

I'm starting to get queasy now...I hope it doesnt get any worse :(


----------



## sweet.dreams

Hey everyone

I know I'm late in posting this :blush: but I got my BFP last week and am 5 weeks today - super excited !

Hope everyone is doing well

x


----------



## sweet.dreams

Forgot to add EDD is July 4th 

x


----------



## Libbysmum

Those ladies with flu like symptoms be wary to keep your temperature so you don't overheat or get too cold as this can be bad for the baby developing. My doctor said panadol is safe during pregnancy but not sure what the equivellent is in the usa or uk...sorry hope you feel well soon...try honey and lemon drinks? Vapor rub?


----------



## donna noble

Good morning ladies! Yes i am up so early kinda sick. I been freaking out because I don't think my bbs are bigger. Is that ok? Should i be worried?


----------



## sue_88

Hi everyone!!
Please can I join in  !!

Found out on Tuesday that I'm expecting my first little Bubs.

EDD from LMP is the 3rd July, but I think more accurate date based on ovulation will be about 8th July.

I'm super excited, a little quesy today though!! <3 x


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome! :happydance:

5 weeks and 1 day today. More spotting, but I took a HPT and it was the strongest one yet, so not sure if I should be worried or not. :shrug: Think I'll just try and ignore it now!

Planning to have a day of relaxation today. Snuggled up in my dressing gown! :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Look at all the little appleseeds!!! YAY!!!! 

I'm so tired! I went to bed around 9ish last night and passed out! Woke up when OH got home at 11 and talked with him for a few mins and ran potty, but passed right back out again. Woke up to him letting the dog out this morning and it was 4 mins before my alarm goes off but UGH! I just want to go back to sleep! I have a stuffy nose when I wake up and I've been sneezing like crazy. Hoping I'm not catching a cold!


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> Look at all the little appleseeds!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> I'm so tired! I went to bed around 9ish last night and passed out! Woke up when OH got home at 11 and talked with him for a few mins and ran potty, but passed right back out again. Woke up to him letting the dog out this morning and it was 4 mins before my alarm goes off but UGH! I just want to go back to sleep! I have a stuffy nose when I wake up and I've been sneezing like crazy. Hoping I'm not catching a cold!

 i hope u start feeling better JJsmom!! ive been super tired lately too but having to pee every hour of the hour on the hour lol i got to freaking get up and pee so ive been having some trouble sleeping!! i can't believe we got 72 BUMPS for july that is sooo wild but im so very happy for everyone just think there wouldve been more if the worst didnt happen to some of the ladies:cry: poor things knock on wood ive never had to go threw that and i never hope to go threw that im so scared that im not going to make it with the baby im trying to quit smoking too its been hard but ive been doing pretty good ive cut back SO MUCH and i know i can stop wish me LUCK!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Best of luck ILoveHim! I know that must be difficult to quit smoking, but you are doing a great thing for your baby!

I have my first OB appt Nov 13. I'm a little nervous bc the implantation bleeding (that I initially thought was an early light period) lasted about 4 days, and doc wants to make sure everything is ok. I've been testing daily, and the lines keep getting darker, but I really hope that everything is fine. I've lost one before (at 16 wks..missed m/c from 14 wks) and I pray that we don't ever have to go through that again :nope: The good thing is that DD is a nice distraction from the worry! She's such a good baby!

On another note, it's so great seeing all the July babies on here!! Congrats to everyone and a H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## LizzieJane

whigfield - I was reading about spotting last night. there are lots of reasons that it can occur which are nothing to worry about. it suggested that it becomes a cause for concern if it gets heavy like AF and is accompanied by heavy cramping. 

are you going in to confirm the pregnancy with your doc at any point? you could ask then?

I am feeling more queasy by the day and I can smell everything! Baby has replaced my brain with cotton wool, I started to wash up with oven gloves on this morning?!?! 

Donna Noble - my boobs haven't got bigger yet, I was reading last night that sometimes they just grow very gradually. 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## faithfulgirl

Hi Everyone! I hope I can jump in this thread. I just got my very first:bfp: on Tuesday. :happydance: DH and I are soooo excited! The past few days have been so hard, we have a lot of family staying with us because we are in an area affected by Hurricane Sandy, it is killing us trying not to talk about much to each other or anyone else! Also, because of Sandy I haven't been able to make a dr appt. because of problems with their phones and computers, argh! So for now we are quietly celebrating just the two of us. I should be due around the July 11 (just 4 days after my sister's birthday!).


----------



## mummyclo

JJsmom said:


> Look at all the little appleseeds!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> I'm so tired! I went to bed around 9ish last night and passed out! Woke up when OH got home at 11 and talked with him for a few mins and ran potty, but passed right back out again. Woke up to him letting the dog out this morning and it was 4 mins before my alarm goes off but UGH! I just want to go back to sleep! I have a stuffy nose when I wake up and I've been sneezing like crazy. Hoping I'm not catching a cold!

I have a snotty nose and the sneezes too.... Don't feel I'll with it though! 
I am SOOOOO tired! Ugh, sure I didn't feel this bad last time!


----------



## bumski

Hi all, can I join too? Thankyou ilovehim for recommending this thread, I'm still a bit nervous as we have been ttc for over 5 years and the last BFP was very short lived! I hope I can stay with you girls until this baby/s is here x


----------



## mummySS

Hello fellow sunbeams! Congrats to the new ladies, hoping for sticky beans xxx

Been to the docs this morning and got diagnosed with hyperemesis :cry: They have put me on medication for my sickness as it's so extreme. I hope it works! And have been signed off work for 2 weeks, which helps a bit but i still feel stressed about when i have to go back to work! I just feel so weak, have barely eaten anything...


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congrats to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months! :friends:

*bumski ~* do you know what your edd is so I can add you to the front page? :thumbup:

*faithfulgirl ~* my heart goes out to you, your family/friends and everyone else affected by Sandy. I can only imagine how scary that must have been and still must be. Sending love and positive thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## KES1024

I would love to join... I'm due the 4th or 5th!


----------



## whigfield

LizzieJane said:


> whigfield - I was reading about spotting last night. there are lots of reasons that it can occur which are nothing to worry about. it suggested that it becomes a cause for concern if it gets heavy like AF and is accompanied by heavy cramping.
> 
> are you going in to confirm the pregnancy with your doc at any point? you could ask then?
> 
> I am feeling more queasy by the day and I can smell everything! Baby has replaced my brain with cotton wool, I started to wash up with oven gloves on this morning?!?!
> 
> Donna Noble - my boobs haven't got bigger yet, I was reading last night that sometimes they just grow very gradually.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!

Thanks for the reassurance :hugs:

I''ve had several doctors appointments so far and bloods taken and they''ve just said to rest. :shrug:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi ladies! I hope you're all feeling OK x

Has anyone had a flu jab? I had one today and now I feel rubbish! Do they make you feel ill?


----------



## BritneyNChris

Lauki said:


> I have flu like symptoms too as the day progresses BritneyNChris :) it gets pretty bad at night. I also had it with Sophie, so I'm taking it as a good sign!

Lauki well this is my first child so I don't know how to take it :( but maybe since its a good sign for you maybe it shall be a good sign for me as well :D. You are so right about it getting worse at night I just hope its completely gone by next week I hate feeling like I'm talking out of my nose:haha: So I'm just going to take it one day at a time :D

Congrats to all the new BFP's and a h&h 9 months :D


----------



## BritneyNChris

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you're all feeling OK x
> 
> Has anyone had a flu jab? I had one today and now I feel rubbish! Do they make you feel ill?

Hey Hope I've been having flu like symptoms all week :(


----------



## Tink80

Hi, girls, can I join? I just got my BFP today..due on the 14th :cloud9:


----------



## Lorie

whigfield said:


> Oh mememe! I'm due July 2nd. :) This is our first baby!
> 
> I'm having some worries at the moment though! I had some light spotting on 14 & 15 dpo and I passed 2 small clots on 14dpo evening. :( However I came back the next day with a massively stronger test so still pregnant...
> 
> However I spoke to docs today and I'm having my bloods done - had some today and some done on Saturday, he says if they're doubling nicely he'll try and get me in for an early scan.
> 
> Has anyone else had any spotting or bleeding? And any tips on how to stop panicking about my bloods? :dohh:

Whigfield, I had spotting 9-12 DPO, which I thought was maybe an early period before I got a BFP 11 DPO. I did blood tests 15 and 17 DPO and they showed normal double of levels!


----------



## alannadee

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you're all feeling OK x
> 
> Has anyone had a flu jab? I had one today and now I feel rubbish! Do they make you feel ill?

i have the flu jab the past couple of years cos of my asthma, and yes i felt crap after each one!!!!

The docs havent offered me one this year, dnt know whether im gona bother getting it to be honest.


----------



## oneandtwo

So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(


----------



## whigfield

Lorie said:


> Whigfield, I had spotting 9-12 DPO, which I thought was maybe an early period before I got a BFP 11 DPO. I did blood tests 15 and 17 DPO and they showed normal double of levels!

I had that too so hoping it's okay! :thumbup: It's just that I keep spotting.. :dohh: But it's definitely getting better, I only did once today and the rest of the time it's been fine. :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

oneandtwo said:


> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(

Aww I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## luminescent

hi ladies! so I've gotten two bfps, one on 11dpo and one on 14dpo (today) and the line is looking a little darker. having had a chemical before, that's a good sign so far and I'm feeling confident enough to post here! my estimated due date is july 11th. looks like there's a lot of july babies. congrats to you all!! :)

I had a tiny bit of brown blood tinted cm yesterday (late implantation bleeding coming out?) and have been getting small twinges/cramps on and off throughout this tww. makes me nervous everytime I feel one but I hope that's just the baby getting comfy in there.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats Tink and Luminescent! :happydance:

I too had spotting around the time I expected AF which I assume was implantation spotting. However I started spotting again this week, but still pregnant, so hoping for the best! It's just so stressful isn't it? :coffee: I'm sure it's just our beans getting properly snuggled in! :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Lots of new sunbeams! :happydance: Welcome!

So sorry about the extreme ms MummySS. :hugs: I hope the meds they give you help.


----------



## mvosse

my bean will be an appleseed tomorrow!!!! :happydance: I'm over the moon, a little under halfway through my first trimester, and further than I've gotten with my last 3 pregnancies. The only sucky thing is I hurt myself at work on the 14th of October, and my knee isn't getting better. The stupid surgeon is pushing for an MRI, because "there are not scientific studies either way as to whether or not it can be harmful to a fetus." Direct quote. I dislike the word fetus, and I blew up at the surgeon today. My child is not a "fetus" he/she is a baby, and right now his/her name is Bean, so do not refer to my child as a fetus! RAWR...my OH thinks this is funny to...he said it was pleasant for me to be angry at someone else :blush: poor guy :haha:. If I don't agree to the MRI, I will lose my workman's compensation benefits, and if I do agree, I risk using my little bean as a guinea pig, which I won't do, but they don't know that, I asked for a few days to think about it, and I think I'll be contacting a lawyer. I don't think they can legally force me into an MRI, as workman's compensation does allow you to refuse treatment dangerous to life or limb, and since they don't know, it's dangerous to the life of my Bean, who I am responsible for, as Bean is currently piggybacking on MY uterus...Obviously.


Side note, I really need to buy a notebook, to keep track, so I can actually respond and comment on people's post, as I get so confused trying to keep track, it's on the list for when I go to the store tomorrow.

H&H pregnancies to our new members!


----------



## MrsLuLu

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up with the thread since yeasterday so I hope everyone is ok :) Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: I think we're almost half way through July now but I'm sure lots more BFPs still to come!

Saw my doctor this morning but she just took some details and gave me the usual advice about not smoking or drinking and avoiding certain foods. Got to book in with the midwife though so my first appointment will be on 23rd November at 8 & 1/2 weeks. Fingers crossed I can have my scan dead on 12 weeks as that will be the day of my work christmas party and I won't have to lie about not drinking!

I also got my pregnancy information folder today which had a free stretch mark cream sample. So I was wondering, when are you meant to start using something like that? Is it worth starting now or do you wait for first signs of bump?


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to all the new comers and hope everyone is ok.

sorry to hear about the effects of hurracane sandy :( 

I had a scan today - showed everything how its supposed to be at 5 weeks so im feeling a bit more relaxed atm :)


----------



## luminescent

whigfield said:


> Congrats Tink and Luminescent! :happydance:
> 
> I too had spotting around the time I expected AF which I assume was implantation spotting. However I started spotting again this week, but still pregnant, so hoping for the best! It's just so stressful isn't it? :coffee: I'm sure it's just our beans getting properly snuggled in! :thumbup:

That's always reassuring to hear. I see so many questions about cramping/spotting and it seems quite normal, but we still like to overreact when it happens to us! Good luck to you :)


----------



## whigfield

Wriggley said:


> congratulations to all the new comers and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> sorry to hear about the effects of hurracane sandy :(
> 
> I had a scan today - showed everything how its supposed to be at 5 weeks so im feeling a bit more relaxed atm :)

Oooo what did you see? Did you pay for an early scan? :flower:


----------



## whigfield

MrsLuLu said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up with the thread since yeasterday so I hope everyone is ok :) Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: I think we're almost half way through July now but I'm sure lots more BFPs still to come!
> 
> Saw my doctor this morning but she just took some details and gave me the usual advice about not smoking or drinking and avoiding certain foods. Got to book in with the midwife though so my first appointment will be on 23rd November at 8 & 1/2 weeks. Fingers crossed I can have my scan dead on 12 weeks as that will be the day of my work christmas party and I won't have to lie about not drinking!
> 
> I also got my pregnancy information folder today which had a free stretch mark cream sample. So I was wondering, when are you meant to start using something like that? Is it worth starting now or do you wait for first signs of bump?

I started using bio oil since I found out about my BFP - they say to start in the first trimester right up until you give birth! Maybe it's the same?? :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLuLu

mvosse said:


> my bean will be an appleseed tomorrow!!!! :happydance: I'm over the moon, a little under halfway through my first trimester, and further than I've gotten with my last 3 pregnancies. The only sucky thing is I hurt myself at work on the 14th of October, and my knee isn't getting better. The stupid surgeon is pushing for an MRI, because "there are not scientific studies either way as to whether or not it can be harmful to a fetus." Direct quote. I dislike the word fetus, and I blew up at the surgeon today. My child is not a "fetus" he/she is a baby, and right now his/her name is Bean, so do not refer to my child as a fetus! RAWR...my OH thinks this is funny to...he said it was pleasant for me to be angry at someone else :blush: poor guy :haha:. If I don't agree to the MRI, I will lose my workman's compensation benefits, and if I do agree, I risk using my little bean as a guinea pig, which I won't do, but they don't know that, I asked for a few days to think about it, and I think I'll be contacting a lawyer. I don't think they can legally force me into an MRI, as workman's compensation does allow you to refuse treatment dangerous to life or limb, and since they don't know, it's dangerous to the life of my Bean, who I am responsible for, as Bean is currently piggybacking on MY uterus...Obviously.


Hi mvosse, I just had a quick google of MRI in pregnancy and like you say, there doesn't seem to be much evidence at the moment on whether it's safe or not. However the main thing I read was that it might hurt the baby's ears as the scanner is so loud but that's not a problem at this point. I hope you manage to sort out the insurance without going for the MRI.



> Side note, I really need to buy a notebook, to keep track, so I can actually respond and comment on people's post, as I get so confused trying to keep track, it's on the list for when I go to the store tomorrow.

Ooooh, good idea! I totally need to do this too :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLuLu

Wriggley said:


> I had a scan today - showed everything how its supposed to be at 5 weeks so im feeling a bit more relaxed atm :)

That's great news wriggley! Did you get any pictures?


----------



## JP19

Evening Ladies!!

MrsLuLu I'm in same boat, I'm going to be 12 weeks day of my Xmas party and I really want to use the get together to announce our good news to my works team!!

We went an visited both sets of parents tonight an told them our news, all 4 are over the moon and already offering babysitting services!! I really hope this little bean sticks!! Xx


----------



## MrsLuLu

whigfield said:


> I started using bio oil since I found out about my BFP - they say to start in the first trimester right up until you give birth! Maybe it's the same?? :thumbup:

Cool - I shall add some to the shopping list this weekend and get started. I'll probably get marks anyway but it's worth trying!


----------



## Sophiasmom

@MrsLulu- I used lotion with shea butter from BFP to delivery (actually through about 8 wks pp) with DD. I tried BioOil bc I'd heard great things about it, but it made me break out in hives :( I may try it again this time to see if it was a fluke (I'm stubborn and hate to admit that I have sensitive skin!) :haha: But even with the lotion, I only had a quarter-sized area of stretch marks on one hip. I say use whatever you like and get into a routine of using it daily.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Welcome and Congrats to our new SUNBEAMS :D have a h&h 9 months :D


----------



## maratobe

welcome to all the new mummies to be!! :happydance:
i took a digital test this morning and finally saw the words pregnant 2-3 :happydance:


----------



## Wriggley

whigfield said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> congratulations to all the new comers and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> sorry to hear about the effects of hurracane sandy :(
> 
> I had a scan today - showed everything how its supposed to be at 5 weeks so im feeling a bit more relaxed atm :)
> 
> Oooo what did you see? Did you pay for an early scan? :flower:Click to expand...




MrsLuLu said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> I had a scan today - showed everything how its supposed to be at 5 weeks so im feeling a bit more relaxed atm :)
> 
> That's great news wriggley! Did you get any pictures?Click to expand...

I went to hospital with one sided pain so they did a scan to rule out eptopic pregnancy. scan is where it should be :)

and no no pic as was too early to see much she just said its what it should look like at 5 weeks


----------



## Libbysmum

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you're all feeling OK x
> 
> Has anyone had a flu jab? I had one today and now I feel rubbish! Do they make you feel ill?

I had one about 7 years ago and felt like I had the flu...so I never took a flu jab again since then. I did get the whooping cough jab after my DD was born and so did my hubby.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sophiasmom said:


> @MrsLulu- I used lotion with shea butter from BFP to delivery (actually through about 8 wks pp) with DD. I tried BioOil bc I'd heard great things about it, but it made me break out in hives :( I may try it again this time to see if it was a fluke (I'm stubborn and hate to admit that I have sensitive skin!) :haha: But even with the lotion, I only had a quarter-sized area of stretch marks on one hip. I say use whatever you like and get into a routine of using it daily.

I love my shea butter it smells so delicious...I was using it even when I wasnt pregnant because my c-section scar and surrounding tissue would get very itchy and it would relief the itching.


----------



## Libbysmum

MrsLuLu said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up with the thread since yeasterday so I hope everyone is ok :) Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: I think we're almost half way through July now but I'm sure lots more BFPs still to come!
> 
> Saw my doctor this morning but she just took some details and gave me the usual advice about not smoking or drinking and avoiding certain foods. Got to book in with the midwife though so my first appointment will be on 23rd November at 8 & 1/2 weeks. Fingers crossed I can have my scan dead on 12 weeks as that will be the day of my work christmas party and I won't have to lie about not drinking!
> 
> I also got my pregnancy information folder today which had a free stretch mark cream sample. So I was wondering, when are you meant to start using something like that? Is it worth starting now or do you wait for first signs of bump?

Use it -lather it on every night before bed...that is what I do and when I have just showered I put it on after showering. It does help.:thumbup:


----------



## karry1412

So many congratulations due!! Congratulations to all the new sunbeams & hope we all have a H&H 9 months :flower:

And I am so so sorry to hear about your losses *Lovn.sunshine*, *Photogmommy* & *mildred81* I can't imagine what you're going through :hugs:

*JJsmom* - I've been talking to my little baby too!!! Mostly telling them to stay put! :haha: And I keep referring to "them" or "they" so maybe subconsciously I know we're having twins! :haha: Doubtful as there are none on either side. And I too am trying to eat healthy when I can manage to eat at all. Figured the little the baby is getting should be good stuff.

*junemomma09* - I've been sick too. I had a bad flu the week before I got my BFP & then ended up in the out of hours doctor last night with a stomach bug (I thought it was morning sickness!). I've been signed off work for a few days but I'm so worried about the baby - that's a lot to have been through when they're still so teeny! But they made it through the flu so hopefully they'll make it through this too. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Good luck on the 29th!

*HopeforFuture* - I'm the same. Staying away from anything remotely dangerous! I don't even think I'll go to the work Christmas party (I've only worked there a couple of months anyways). If I could stay on bed rest for the next few months I would!




HopeforFuture said:


> Googling should be banned for pregnant ladies!!!

My doctor warned me to stay away from "Dr. Google"!!

*JP19* - I don't really have any symptoms either. It is a bit worrying but I'm sure we'll catch up soon!

*barbara-moira* - Same! I feel like every time I got to the bathroom & don't have any spotting I feel like it's a little victory!

*serenity9712* - Hope all is ok. Thinking of you :hugs:

*MrsLuLu* - I would imagine it's a case of the sooner the better with the cream. I must start myself!

*AFM:*

How long have you been TTC? 15 months or thereabouts
what are would you like GIRL or BOY? Either! DH would love a boy & I would love a girl but would be delighted with either.
what symptoms are you having? Hard to know as I've been sick with a stomach bug so I can't really differentiate between what is related to the pregnancy & what is the illness. Hopefully the little baby is ok in there!

I don't really have many symptoms. As above it's hard to decide what's what but I'm particularly gassy & very tired all of a sudden (after a hard day of doing nothing). Get to make my first appointment tomorrow morning which I'm really excited about! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

About the lotion and bio oil thing, I found Palmers shea cocoa butter to be great with my 1st pregnancy, and I didn't get that many stretch marks. Except after the bump was gone, I had tons on my inner thighs that I hadn't noticed. :blush: So I'll cover all my bases this time.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Sophiasmom said:


> Best of luck ILoveHim! I know that must be difficult to quit smoking, but you are doing a great thing for your baby!
> 
> I have my first OB appt Nov 13. I'm a little nervous bc the implantation bleeding (that I initially thought was an early light period) lasted about 4 days, and doc wants to make sure everything is ok. I've been testing daily, and the lines keep getting darker, but I really hope that everything is fine. I've lost one before (at 16 wks..missed m/c from 14 wks) and I pray that we don't ever have to go through that again :nope: The good thing is that DD is a nice distraction from the worry! She's such a good baby!
> 
> On another note, it's so great seeing all the July babies on here!! Congrats to everyone and a H&H 9 months to everyone!

thanks girl its always great having support on here! im sorri about your m/c but alittle bit of spotting is normal i spotted with my son if u feel like there is a problem id go to the hospital to the er and get it checked out i actually went to the hospital last friday when i got my :bfp: because i just didnt believe that i was really pregnant and they said my hcg level was like 21.4 and today i was back at the hospital because my ear has been hurting so bad so i fig while i was there id get them to do my blood work again and i got very good NEWS my HCG levels are now 509.3 they did a ultrasound but doctor said its to early to see anything which sucks big time because i would just feel alot better but i know in another week or so will be able to see something atleast i know my hcg levels are going up how they should plus doc did a coochie check and said everything looks ok up there lol i had open up my whoo whoo like that and plus it hurts!! lol but u gotta get used to ur legs in the air when ur preggers


----------



## ilovehim91810

karry1412 said:


> So many congratulations due!! Congratulations to all the new sunbeams & hope we all have a H&H 9 months :flower:
> 
> And I am so so sorry to hear about your losses *Lovn.sunshine*, *Photogmommy* & *mildred81* I can't imagine what you're going through :hugs:
> 
> *JJsmom* - I've been talking to my little baby too!!! Mostly telling them to stay put! :haha: And I keep referring to "them" or "they" so maybe subconsciously I know we're having twins! :haha: Doubtful as there are none on either side. And I too am trying to eat healthy when I can manage to eat at all. Figured the little the baby is getting should be good stuff.
> 
> *junemomma09* - I've been sick too. I had a bad flu the week before I got my BFP & then ended up in the out of hours doctor last night with a stomach bug (I thought it was morning sickness!). I've been signed off work for a few days but I'm so worried about the baby - that's a lot to have been through when they're still so teeny! But they made it through the flu so hopefully they'll make it through this too. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Good luck on the 29th!
> 
> *HopeforFuture* - I'm the same. Staying away from anything remotely dangerous! I don't even think I'll go to the work Christmas party (I've only worked there a couple of months anyways). If I could stay on bed rest for the next few months I would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Googling should be banned for pregnant ladies!!!
> 
> My doctor warned me to stay away from "Dr. Google"!!
> 
> *JP19* - I don't really have any symptoms either. It is a bit worrying but I'm sure we'll catch up soon!
> 
> *barbara-moira* - Same! I feel like every time I got to the bathroom & don't have any spotting I feel like it's a little victory!
> 
> *serenity9712* - Hope all is ok. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> *MrsLuLu* - I would imagine it's a case of the sooner the better with the cream. I must start myself!
> 
> *AFM:*
> 
> How long have you been TTC? 15 months or thereabouts
> what are would you like GIRL or BOY? Either! DH would love a boy & I would love a girl but would be delighted with either.
> what symptoms are you having? Hard to know as I've been sick with a stomach bug so I can't really differentiate between what is related to the pregnancy & what is the illness. Hopefully the little baby is ok in there!
> 
> I don't really have many symptoms. As above it's hard to decide what's what but I'm particularly gassy & very tired all of a sudden (after a hard day of doing nothing). Get to make my first appointment tomorrow morning which I'm really excited about! :happydance:Click to expand...

i hope u feel better my DH just got over a stomach bug poor thing butt was glued to the toliet while his head was in the trash can!! he couldnt stop pooping poor things butt was on fire LMAO!! im glad u can make ur first appointment tomorrow i made mine monday i think it was no it was tuesday because we got hit with SANDY but my area didnt get hit too bad so glad power didnt go out because i had all the kids here well my son lives with us and then dh 5kids i let them come over netime they wants i love em little rug rats i see the dr next friday and i also made a wic appointment too because while ur pregnant u can get free milk eggs cheese peanut butter and a few other stuff


----------



## ilovehim91810

DO YOU HAVE THE WIC PROGRAM?!?
hey ladies for those of u first time mommys i just wanted to tell yall about the wic program i know they have it in the US the UK and other places idk but the wic program helps you with formal when ur baby is born because it can be very very costly and when ur preggers u get milk eggs cheese peanut butter ceral and some other stuff totally worth it so please ladies go check it out see if u have it and call and make a appointment totally worth it now if u make to much u might not be able to get it but its worth a try good luck


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's crazy how much more uncomfortable a pelvic exam is when you're pregnant.


----------



## ilovehim91810

mouse_chicky said:


> About the lotion and bio oil thing, I found Palmers shea cocoa butter to be great with my 1st pregnancy, and I didn't get that many stretch marks. Except after the bump was gone, I had tons on my inner thighs that I hadn't noticed. :blush: So I'll cover all my bases this time.

nothing help me when i was prego with my son i lubed my belly up with everything and still got lots and lots of marks but i got them for a very good reason and there only on my belly not everywhere so works for me goodluck:hugs:


----------



## serenity9712

ok so my appt yesterday. the np thinks its a developing milk duct but isnt certain. i have a referral for an ultrasound of my boob. 

another question who has had hcg levels taken, what days past ovulation and has ANY had progesterone levels checked yet. 

i had mine done at

CD 21 7dpo ( progesterone 29.9)
cd 27 13dpo hcg 46.2 progesterone 62

cd 29 15 dpo hcg 132

i want to compare because i have a feeling mines twins. we had 4 follicles that could have ovulated and or eggs the split. I'm uncertain if its multiples or singleton. its driving me nuts and don't have ultrasound ob appt for 2 more weeks.


----------



## amjon

oneandtwo said:


> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(

DH is working out of state (but is coming home until the city gets back to normal) now. I'm sure we'll be able to have him here for delivery though. I know he won't want to miss it. He was there when I delivered our daughter and was supposed to cut the cord, but the nurse ended up having to do it before I could finish delivering her, so I know he wants to do it this time.


----------



## junemomma09

Karry- thank you Hun! I'm feeling much better than I was. Just really congested now. I'm also exhausted. But I have a feeling I'd be exhausted anyway lol
I'm hoping I dont get MS too bad if not at all. I had hyperemesis gravidarum for 12 weeks with my daughter and morning nausea/vomiting at times with my son. So I'm hoping it steers clear for me this time :)


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(

oneandtwo, I'll be delivering alone unless the baby(s) comes early. OH will be shipped off to basic training in either June or July. He won't know until he has completely signed up. 

I'm definitely signing up for the WIC program and I have to sign up for medicaid too because my jobs insurance is just way to expensive! 

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## donna noble

Serenity, that make sense, hope it is nothing serious :) I ate so much food today i said to dh, I wonder it's twins I'm so dang hungry! I have a wic appt tomorrow which will be a huge help since dh barely works lately.


----------



## ilovehim91810

mouse_chicky said:


> It's crazy how much more uncomfortable a pelvic exam is when you're pregnant.

MOUSE pelivc exams are always uncomfortable even when your not preggers lol!!!! i dont know why babys can't come out some where else lol like why cant your belly button open up instead of your who whozerz im so happy that with my son the epidural worked so GOOD the doctor who did it ROCKED matter of fact im going to try and see if he still works at the hospital where i had my son at 5yrs ago because when i go into labor i want him AGAIN i didnt feel nothing with my son it was the best


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(
> 
> oneandtwo, I'll be delivering alone unless the baby(s) comes early. OH will be shipped off to basic training in either June or July. He won't know until he has completely signed up.
> 
> I'm definitely signing up for the WIC program and I have to sign up for medicaid too because my jobs insurance is just way to expensive!
> 
> Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...

good jj im glad that you are taken the free help thats out there!! i did the wic program with my son and it help me out so so much being a single mommy then not having to buy all that formaul and i also have medical assistances you know i see it like this im not working right now but i have in the passed and my DH works every single day and bust his butt they take out ENOUGH TAXES in his freaking check every week and my mother and father both have worked all of their life too before they got sick so im not ashame to take the HELP hey anything free i can get from the goverment works for me because then hubby feels like the taxes they take out do help in the long run!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

serenity9712 said:


> ok so my appt yesterday. the np thinks its a developing milk duct but isnt certain. i have a referral for an ultrasound of my boob.
> 
> another question who has had hcg levels taken, what days past ovulation and has ANY had progesterone levels checked yet.
> 
> i had mine done at
> 
> CD 21 7dpo ( progesterone 29.9)
> cd 27 13dpo hcg 46.2 progesterone 62
> 
> cd 29 15 dpo hcg 132
> 
> i want to compare because i have a feeling mines twins. we had 4 follicles that could have ovulated and or eggs the split. I'm uncertain if its multiples or singleton. its driving me nuts and don't have ultrasound ob appt for 2 more weeks.

i really wish i could help you with the how many dpo but this month i told myself im i wasnt doing noting i was going to keep busy relax and if that didnt work then it was time for a BREAK and then lucky for us after 2yrs of ttc we finally got our :bfp: alls i know is AF came sept 21st sometimes i got 28cds but sometimes they can last up to 35cd and since i wasnt temping or using opks or nothing this month i just know oct25th is when i got my bfp!! and i went to the hospital and got blood took it was 21.4 then today 11.8 it was 509.3 the doctor gave me my blood work sheet with the beta quant levels on it qnd it say week 0.2-1:5-50 miu/ml gestational week 1-2: 50-500miu/ml gesational week 2-3:100-5,000miu/ml gestatinal week 3-4:500-10,000miu/ml gestational week 4-5 1000-50,000 miu/ml gestational week 5-6:10,000-100,000 mu/ml gestational week 6-8:15,000-200,00 miu/ml gestationl week 8-12- 10,000-100,00miu/ml!!! so even know my ticker say ill be 6weeks tomrrow i think im more like 4weeks


----------



## Libbysmum

Apparently because I am over 35 and on a low income I get the scans for free...except the 12wk one. That will cost me about $165 or something outrageous. We plan to get one around 8wks to see how the little bean is doing.


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(
> 
> oneandtwo, I'll be delivering alone unless the baby(s) comes early. OH will be shipped off to basic training in either June or July. He won't know until he has completely signed up.
> 
> I'm definitely signing up for the WIC program and I have to sign up for medicaid too because my jobs insurance is just way to expensive!
> 
> Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...
> 
> good jj im glad that you are taken the free help thats out there!! i did the wic program with my son and it help me out so so much being a single mommy then not having to buy all that formaul and i also have medical assistances you know i see it like this im not working right now but i have in the passed and my DH works every single day and bust his butt they take out ENOUGH TAXES in his freaking check every week and my mother and father both have worked all of their life too before they got sick so im not ashame to take the HELP hey anything free i can get from the goverment works for me because then hubby feels like the taxes they take out do help in the long run!!Click to expand...

I pay my taxes as well. I work for a trucking company and our insurance is $75 a week. If I want to pay my rent there is no way I can afford that. Once We're married next May and OH joins the military we'll be on tricare so I wont have to worry about no ins.


----------



## amjon

ilovehim91810 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So how many July moms are delivering alone? this will be the first time Dh will not be here for a birth and won't be returning for 2-4 months after the lo is born. im not nervous but i am feeling very bad for him that he's going to miss it. he so loves his newborn babes :(
> 
> oneandtwo, I'll be delivering alone unless the baby(s) comes early. OH will be shipped off to basic training in either June or July. He won't know until he has completely signed up.
> 
> I'm definitely signing up for the WIC program and I have to sign up for medicaid too because my jobs insurance is just way to expensive!
> 
> Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! Congrats!!!Click to expand...
> 
> good jj im glad that you are taken the free help thats out there!! i did the wic program with my son and it help me out so so much being a single mommy then not having to buy all that formaul and i also have medical assistances you know i see it like this im not working right now but i have in the passed and my DH works every single day and bust his butt they take out ENOUGH TAXES in his freaking check every week and my mother and father both have worked all of their life too before they got sick so im not ashame to take the HELP hey anything free i can get from the goverment works for me because then hubby feels like the taxes they take out do help in the long run!!Click to expand...

You do realize if they didn't give out so much "free" stuff they wouldn't have to take out so much taxes. ;)


----------



## MegnJoe

Not starting a debate but 'free' is not free, we paid into our jobs and had to collect unemployment after dh was retired from the military so I know how it goes :) but don't have an attitude of entitlement, everything we take now, our children pay for later. Just food for thought..mm..food.. :) lol


----------



## alannadee

morning ladies!! :coffee: How is everyone feeling today? 

Apart from feeling tired and tender boobs i dnt really have any other symptoms. :sleep:

I am trying to decide if i should book an early scan, it would have to be private as i dnt think i will be offered one on NHS.

I had a private scan at 8 weeks last time and it show that the baby was 2 weeks smaller than its dates and when i went back 2 weeks later it had died. suppose i was glad i paid for an early scan cos i found out that some thing was wrong. dnt know wheather just to wait untill 12 weeks???!!:wacko:


----------



## misshastings

Helloo. This is my first adventure over to first tri :)

I got a bfp yesterday and confirmed on a digi this morning :) this is my first pregnancy and i am so nervous that something could go wrong... but got my fingers crossed. This baby is so so loved already :)

Due on Saturday July 13th 2013 :)

x


----------



## alannadee

misshastings said:


> Helloo. This is my first adventure over to first tri :)
> 
> I got a bfp yesterday and confirmed on a digi this morning :) this is my first pregnancy and i am so nervous that something could go wrong... but got my fingers crossed. This baby is so so loved already :)
> 
> Due on Saturday July 13th 2013 :)
> 
> x

congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## karry1412

Morning everyone! :flower:

*mouse_chicky* - Thanks for the heads up! I'll bathe in the stuff so! :haha:

*ilovehim91810* - The legs thing really worries me tbh! I had a HSG scan a few months ago & they way they had my legs HURT! I'm trying to find a pregnancy yoga class for practice but I think I'll wait until after my scan. Your DH & I sound like we have something in common at the moment! :haha: I was able to eat yesterday morning & can't today so I don't know if this is still the bug or normal morning sickness now... All so confusing! I hope you're ok after Sandy - it certainly sounds like you have a full house!! And it's great that you have a program like that! We unfortunately don't have that over here.

*junemomma09* - I'm glad you're feeling better now & hope you don't get morning sickness this time - It sounds like you've had your fair share already!

*alannadee* - Feeling good today! Think I'm kicking this bug finally but we'll see as the day progresses. Fifteen more minutes until I can make my first appointment! :happydance: I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully you'll get good news at your scan :hugs:

*misshastings* - Congratulations! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months :flower:

*AFM:*
Now thirteen minutes until I can call the hospital & make my first appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Xxenssial

can i join? just got my bfp - bubs should be due 12th july.


----------



## mummyclo

So achey today! Like period pains but not so bad! 
Hope this doesn't last too long I can't handle the worry!


----------



## BooRooBear

Hello ladies! Feel as if I don't belong here as im still in shock! But it's undeniably true a very clear BFP! #1 for me. EDD is 9th July :) Congrats to everyone! :)


----------



## Lauki

mummyclo said:


> So achey today! Like period pains but not so bad!
> Hope this doesn't last too long I can't handle the worry!

I'm the same! I keep going to the loo every 20 minutes to check if something's gone wrong yet :(.


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to all the new bfpers!


----------



## Libbysmum

alannadee said:


> morning ladies!! :coffee: How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Apart from feeling tired and tender boobs i dnt really have any other symptoms. :sleep:
> 
> I am trying to decide if i should book an early scan, it would have to be private as i dnt think i will be offered one on NHS.
> 
> I had a private scan at 8 weeks last time and it show that the baby was 2 weeks smaller than its dates and when i went back 2 weeks later it had died. suppose i was glad i paid for an early scan cos i found out that some thing was wrong. dnt know wheather just to wait untill 12 weeks???!!:wacko:

I am feeling better since the spotting stopped...today I have had a few little twinges in my abdomen and felt a bit tired, my back was aching a fair bit and as for the nausea I took some ginger drink:happydance: and it helped. It is almost 8pm here and I am ready to go to bed!


----------



## mummyclo

Lauki said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So achey today! Like period pains but not so bad!
> Hope this doesn't last too long I can't handle the worry!
> 
> I'm the same! I keep going to the loo every 20 minutes to check if something's gone wrong yet :(.Click to expand...

Exactly the same! And when I feel any wetness I'm rushing to the loo.... It's just cm though :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congratulations to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months! xx

Thanks for your comments on the flu jab. Hubby came home from work yesterday to tell me I was bright red in the face and burning up! My temp had rocketed! I put that down to the jab. I felt fine about 2 hours after that though and feel fine today. 

Karry - I'm talking and singing to my bump too - it makes me feel a bit crackers!
I tell Munchkin they're really loved and to hold on in there! I sing love songs and lullabies to my belly. Anyone looking at me would think I'd gone nuts!

I too could take complete rest until July if I could! I start back to work full time tomorrow after half term - we'll see how I get on!

I'm glad other ladies have a lack of symptoms. I have slightly tender boobs but they're nothing like what they were. I'm a little more tired than usual but nothing significant. I think I've gotten used to the heavier feeling in my abdomen. The worst symptom is GAS. It's been trapped off and on for 3 days now and I think its here to stay. I'm guessing its because my organs are squashing up to make way for Munchkin! Its embarrassing!!!

AFM - had my first app with the doc yesterday. He put my mind completely at ease and I'm nowhere near as worried as I have been now. He said I'm low risk! Yay! I don't know how he knows that though - I've never been PG before...


----------



## JFG

Welcome and Congratulations to all the new BFPers 

Well i have just been to the Doctors to confirm the pregnancy and book in with the maternity unit at the hospital. I have been given my first midwife appoint for 14/11/12 (a bit earlier due to my previous mc's) and my green notes . Dr is also requesting I have an early scan! Well just hoping this is a super sticky one with a strong heartbeat :-s

Still no major symptoms yet. Boobs a bit tender and get tired and hungry more easily (some days more than others though tbh).


----------



## HopeforFuture

JFG said:


> Welcome and Congratulations to all the new BFPers
> 
> Well i have just been to the Doctors to confirm the pregnancy and book in with the maternity unit at the hospital. I have been given my first midwife appoint for 14/11/12 (a bit earlier due to my previous mc's) and my green notes . Dr is also requesting I have an early scan! Well just hoping this is a super sticky one with a strong heartbeat :-s
> 
> Still no major symptoms yet. Boobs a bit tender and get tired and hungry more easily (some days more than others though tbh).

I have the same symptoms as you! I am so sorry for your losses and am hoping for you that this bubba is strong! x


----------



## alannadee

mummyclo said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> So achey today! Like period pains but not so bad!
> Hope this doesn't last too long I can't handle the worry!
> 
> I'm the same! I keep going to the loo every 20 minutes to check if something's gone wrong yet :(.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same! And when I feel any wetness I'm rushing to the loo.... It's just cm though :)Click to expand...

I am just the same!! Glad im not the only one!!!


----------



## JWandBump

I had the worst dream last night i was having a mc, it was horrible :cry: Now i cant stop worrying :( x


----------



## mvosse

Morning ladies, I'm off to work, I think it's the only place I'm not constantly running to the bathroom as I just don't have the time :p


----------



## JJsmom

mvosse, it's the one place I can keep myself busy as well so i don't keep my mind constantly thinking about what could happen. I think that will be the only sane thing that keeps me going through the first trimester!! OH gave me an attitude last night for who knows what reason and said I had an attitude. I'm like let me show you an attitude!!! LOL! I said it like he was talking to me then rolled over and went to bed! I didnt have an attitude before....I was just joking around with him. That and my back hurt so I was groaning a bit. Oh well. :) I'd rather have the back pain than not be pregnant!


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies!! I'm lying in bed nibbling on bread. Trying to keep the nausea away. Crossing fingers!! The coughing isn't really helping me fight it though :( hope you ladies are doing well this morning!


----------



## junemomma09

Woo hoo I moved up a box!!!!! I'm in the second box now :happydance:


----------



## CesRen

Not sure if im posting in the right section but I got my BFP today :happydance: which is exactly four weeks since AF. I recently came off Cerazette 7 weeks ago, waiting 3 weeks for AF to show but she only lasted a day and a half. Exactly 28 days from CD1 thought I would do a Clearblue plus test, came out positive which was a surprise as I didn't expect to get pregnant so quickly after Cerazette, this will make my due date around 13th July 2013. Booked a doctors appointment for this afternoon so she can confirm then hopefully a Happy & Healthy 9 Month pregnancy. x

Congrats to you all on your BFPs Happy & Healthy Pregnancies to you all :) x


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations *BooRooBear* & *CesRen*! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months! :flower:

*mummyclo* - I'm getting those cramps on & off again. Like the pains I normally get a day or two before AF arrives. I read that's normal though :hugs:

*Libbysmum* - Glad the ginger drink worked. I've never had it before but I have it in the fridge in case of emergency! :haha:

*AFM:*
:happydance::happydance::happydance:I made my appointment & I get to see my little cub for the first time on Tuesday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to all the new members of the July Sunbeams!!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to us all!!!


----------



## JWandBump

Ok either my post are not coming up or no one wants to write back to me :( the last 4 post I've put not one person has wrote back or anything :/ 

Could just be my hormones but I dont know what I've done wrong :(

Sorry rant over


----------



## sophandrusco

Hi All 

I got my BFP yesterday - 1st child - soooooooooooooooooo excited   

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## HopeforFuture

Aww JW and Bump, I'm sure you're not being ignored! :hugs:

I had a dream like that when I first found out. I've read since it's just your worst fears coming out so you don't bottle them up inside.

How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

JWandBump said:


> Ok either my post are not coming up or no one wants to write back to me :( the last 4 post I've put not one person has wrote back or anything :/
> 
> Could just be my hormones but I dont know what I've done wrong :(
> 
> Sorry rant over

hello there
sorri i haven't seen your post i hope all is well with you!!!:hugs:


----------



## JWandBump

HopeforFuture said:


> Aww JW and Bump, I'm sure you're not being ignored! :hugs:
> 
> I had a dream like that when I first found out. I've read since it's just your worst fears coming out so you don't bottle them up inside.
> 
> How are you feeling today? xx

Thanks sorry my emotions are all over the place today.. 
Yeh I'm feeling ok, bit sick that's all you? Xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

sophandrusco said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday - 1st child - soooooooooooooooooo excited
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats to you the best feeling in the world H&H 9months to you


----------



## ilovehim91810

JWandBump said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Aww JW and Bump, I'm sure you're not being ignored! :hugs:
> 
> I had a dream like that when I first found out. I've read since it's just your worst fears coming out so you don't bottle them up inside.
> 
> How are you feeling today? xx
> 
> Thanks sorry my emotions are all over the place today..
> Yeh I'm feeling ok, bit sick that's all you? XxClick to expand...

please don't ever be sorry we understand<3


----------



## whigfield

Welcome to the new BFPs! :happydance:

I won't be around much today. MIL is coming over.. And we've decided we're going to tell her, since my mum knows and MIL is that kind of evil person that would go absolutely insane if she knew someone else found out before her. She really is a nightmare, so it's more a preventative measure incase my mum slips up! :dohh:

Today will be fun. :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

HopeforFuture said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months! xx
> 
> Thanks for your comments on the flu jab. Hubby came home from work yesterday to tell me I was bright red in the face and burning up! My temp had rocketed! I put that down to the jab. I felt fine about 2 hours after that though and feel fine today.
> 
> Karry - I'm talking and singing to my bump too - it makes me feel a bit crackers!
> I tell Munchkin they're really loved and to hold on in there! I sing love songs and lullabies to my belly. Anyone looking at me would think I'd gone nuts!
> 
> I too could take complete rest until July if I could! I start back to work full time tomorrow after half term - we'll see how I get on!
> 
> I'm glad other ladies have a lack of symptoms. I have slightly tender boobs but they're nothing like what they were. I'm a little more tired than usual but nothing significant. I think I've gotten used to the heavier feeling in my abdomen. The worst symptom is GAS. It's been trapped off and on for 3 days now and I think its here to stay. I'm guessing its because my organs are squashing up to make way for Munchkin! Its embarrassing!!!
> 
> AFM - had my first app with the doc yesterday. He put my mind completely at ease and I'm nowhere near as worried as I have been now. He said I'm low risk! Yay! I don't know how he knows that though - I've never been PG before...


hey i hope ur feeling better sucks u gotta go back to work heck being pregnant and a mommy is a fulltime job but the goverment dont see that!! im glad that youve seen the doctor and arent stressing so much because u dont need that at all!im so happy for you your going to love being pregnant and when its time to give birth once they put the baby on you all bloody and gooyie its going to be the best thing that has ever happen to you i started crying when they laid my son on me after i pushed him out he was the most beautiful handson best thing in the whole wide world H&H 9months<3


----------



## sue_88

Congrats to all the new BFP's ! So many babies already for July!! 

Got a doctors appointment on Monday, and antenatal appointment with midwife on Tuesday!! So excited  <3


----------



## HopeforFuture

JWandBump said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Aww JW and Bump, I'm sure you're not being ignored! :hugs:
> 
> I had a dream like that when I first found out. I've read since it's just your worst fears coming out so you don't bottle them up inside.
> 
> How are you feeling today? xx
> 
> Thanks sorry my emotions are all over the place today..
> Yeh I'm feeling ok, bit sick that's all you? XxClick to expand...

I feel fine! Nausea went away when I started eating little and often. Not really feeling tired. I hope my lack of symptoms is not a bad sign!

Like most people on this thread, I am waiting it out for the end of the 1st tri. Than I will be able to relax a bit more! xx


----------



## mummyclo

I can't wait to have a summer baby! DS was a snow baby so will love being able to wear maternity dresses this time round :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

Is anyone having crazy temperature fluctuations??

Quite often I'm cold but then all of a sudden I get absolutely boiling & my cheeks are on fire!!

This morning I was wearing 2 fleeces at my desk, now I'm in a t-shirt resembling a beetroot!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

sue_88 said:


> Is anyone having crazy temperature fluctuations??
> 
> Quite often I'm cold but then all of a sudden I get absolutely boiling & my cheeks are on fire!!
> 
> This morning I was wearing 2 fleeces at my desk, now I'm in a t-shirt resembling a beetroot!!!!!

Yep.... And I'm really sweaty with the hotness too.... Then I get cold! :haha:


----------



## lolasweet

Hello! I though i would join your thread! I got my BFP yesterday (i tested early) and im due July 14th!:flower:

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!

Im really happy of course, but also a little scared, i have a 8 1/2 month old right now, so they will be 16 months apart.....DH and i wanted our kids close together in age, and it took a while to get pregnant with our first, but we got pregnant on our first try this time. 

Oh did i mention my first was a preemie and im a high risk pregnancy??

But seriously, jokes aside, we are happy and we couldn't wait to do it again!

I hope everyone has a wonderful first trimester, I wonder how many twins are out there??:haha:


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm just generally warm... I think I've turned into a walking incubator...


----------



## sue_88

mummyclo said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having crazy temperature fluctuations??
> 
> Quite often I'm cold but then all of a sudden I get absolutely boiling & my cheeks are on fire!!
> 
> This morning I was wearing 2 fleeces at my desk, now I'm in a t-shirt resembling a beetroot!!!!!
> 
> Yep.... And I'm really sweaty with the hotness too.... Then I get cold! :haha:Click to expand...


So glad I'm not the only one!!! There's no happy medium, when I'm cold I'm shivering, when I'm warm I'm in fire!!


----------



## sue_88

lolasweet said:


> Hello! I though i would join your thread! I got my BFP yesterday (i tested early) and im due July 14th!:flower:
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!
> 
> Im really happy of course, but also a little scared, i have a 8 1/2 month old right now, so they will be 16 months apart.....DH and i wanted our kids close together in age, and it took a while to get pregnant with our first, but we got pregnant on our first try this time.
> 
> Oh did i mention my first was a preemie and im a high risk pregnancy??
> 
> But seriously, jokes aside, we are happy and we couldn't wait to do it again!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful first trimester, I wonder how many twins are out there??:haha:


I'm so nervous about twins, I'm going to ask for an early scan to put my mind at ease! I hope they let me have one!


----------



## sweet.dreams

Hi everyone

Nice to see so many newcomers and those who were here before me progressing well since I last posted.

Just wondering what cravings, if any, you guys are having ? I can't get enough of orange juice ! 

x


----------



## alannadee

sweet.dreams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nice to see so many newcomers and those who were here before me progressing well since I last posted.
> 
> Just wondering what cravings, if any, you guys are having ? I can't get enough of orange juice !
> 
> x

chicken! lol and crackers with butter. i have gone off sweets and chocolate, i normally have a really sweet tooth and live of sweets, but not at the moment!


----------



## sweet.dreams

alannadee said:


> chicken! lol and crackers with butter. i have gone off sweets and chocolate, i normally have a really sweet tooth and live of sweets, but not at the moment!

Hehe 

Yeah I can't get enough of sweet things right now but OJ seems to be the love of my life currently lol


----------



## luminescent

sweet.dreams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nice to see so many newcomers and those who were here before me progressing well since I last posted.
> 
> Just wondering what cravings, if any, you guys are having ? I can't get enough of orange juice !
> 
> x

I work at a candy shop.. was nibbling on chocolate all last night during my shift. that needs to STOP as I've already noticed I'm bloating a bit haha (never happens during af, so I can definitely feel it now). I'll have to start bringing a handful of healthy snacks with me.
I'm pretty much eating anything though.. i'm hungry all the time. nervous about gaining a lot of weight! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMcP

Hey ladies. Haven't been on here for a few days as have been letting it all sink in. I really need some advice though...

I'm making myself ill with worry. I know it's normal to worry about miscarriage in first trimester, but I think my anxiety levels are out of control. I can't stop myself from buying tests and agonizing over whether the line is getting darker. I'm spending hours and hours googling miscarriage stats and reading posts from the poor ladies that have had them. I feel like I'm going to go insane.

I thought going to the doctor would help, but she didn't even do a urine or blood test to confirm. I don't get to see the midwife until 8 weeks (i'm only 4+2 now) and even then, I don't think they actually do anything to confirm, like a scan, or listen to heartbeat. 

I can't go on like this for another 2 months waiting for the first scan. I'm terrified I'll get there and they won't see a baby. I know these are all normal fears to have, but it's taking over my life. I can't concentrate at work at all. I don't have many (if any) symptoms which isn't helping the worry.

I found out my SIL is also pregnant and we're due the same day, which is the most amazing news ever. She's so calm and happy, I wish I could be the same. We knew we were both trying and were hoping so much to get pregnant the same month, but conceiving on the same day (we both got pos opk the same day!) feels like winning the lottery TWICE. Now I feel like for us both to have good outcomes will be like needing to win the lottery a third time... impossible.

What's wrong with me? I'm desperate for some advice :cry: I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant, so I feel awful that I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## Sparkles237

Hi everyone, I found out yesterday at 12 dpo and I already have very strong lines  many people in the pregnancy test section think its twins  Im due 8th July. Im excited, I'm due for my 6 week scan in just over a week because of a previous ectopic but so far I feel so much better then last time, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## Wriggley

yay to all the new bfps!!! :d


----------



## mummyclo

MrsMcP said:


> Hey ladies. Haven't been on here for a few days as have been letting it all sink in. I really need some advice though...
> 
> I'm making myself ill with worry. I know it's normal to worry about miscarriage in first trimester, but I think my anxiety levels are out of control. I can't stop myself from buying tests and agonizing over whether the line is getting darker. I'm spending hours and hours googling miscarriage stats and reading posts from the poor ladies that have had them. I feel like I'm going to go insane.
> 
> I thought going to the doctor would help, but she didn't even do a urine or blood test to confirm. I don't get to see the midwife until 8 weeks (i'm only 4+2 now) and even then, I don't think they actually do anything to confirm, like a scan, or listen to heartbeat.
> 
> I can't go on like this for another 2 months waiting for the first scan. I'm terrified I'll get there and they won't see a baby. I know these are all normal fears to have, but it's taking over my life. I can't concentrate at work at all. I don't have many (if any) symptoms which isn't helping the worry.
> 
> I found out my SIL is also pregnant and we're due the same day, which is the most amazing news ever. She's so calm and happy, I wish I could be the same. We knew we were both trying and were hoping so much to get pregnant the same month, but conceiving on the same day (we both got pos opk the same day!) feels like winning the lottery TWICE. Now I feel like for us both to have good outcomes will be like needing to win the lottery a third time... impossible.
> 
> What's wrong with me? I'm desperate for some advice :cry: I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant, so I feel awful that I'm not enjoying it.

I feel exactly the same about mc and scans etc. 
the only thing stopping me thinking about it all the time is my toddler keeping me busy otherwise I'd be going mad! 
Maybe try and keep busy? I know 1st tri is hard!
:hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

MrsMcP said:


> Hey ladies. Haven't been on here for a few days as have been letting it all sink in. I really need some advice though...
> 
> I'm making myself ill with worry. I know it's normal to worry about miscarriage in first trimester, but I think my anxiety levels are out of control. I can't stop myself from buying tests and agonizing over whether the line is getting darker. I'm spending hours and hours googling miscarriage stats and reading posts from the poor ladies that have had them. I feel like I'm going to go insane.
> 
> I thought going to the doctor would help, but she didn't even do a urine or blood test to confirm. I don't get to see the midwife until 8 weeks (i'm only 4+2 now) and even then, I don't think they actually do anything to confirm, like a scan, or listen to heartbeat.
> 
> I can't go on like this for another 2 months waiting for the first scan. I'm terrified I'll get there and they won't see a baby. I know these are all normal fears to have, but it's taking over my life. I can't concentrate at work at all. I don't have many (if any) symptoms which isn't helping the worry.
> 
> I found out my SIL is also pregnant and we're due the same day, which is the most amazing news ever. She's so calm and happy, I wish I could be the same. We knew we were both trying and were hoping so much to get pregnant the same month, but conceiving on the same day (we both got pos opk the same day!) feels like winning the lottery TWICE. Now I feel like for us both to have good outcomes will be like needing to win the lottery a third time... impossible.
> 
> What's wrong with me? I'm desperate for some advice :cry: I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant, so I feel awful that I'm not enjoying it.

That sounds rubbish MrsMcP - so sorry you feel this way :hugs:

Have you spoken to your doc about how you feel? Perhaps they could refer you to a counselor so you can talk about your worries? I've had non-pregnancy-related anxiety before and its horrible. I didn't get help for it and it was awful. I wouldn't want you to go down that road.

Other than that I'm sure other ladies (and me!) are around for you to talk to to help alleviate the fear!

You won't have many symptoms just yet and some people don't get them for quite a while, so don't worry! 

Maybe try to keep yourself busy as much as you can - it will help the time go faster and take your mind off things. Also - DON'T GOOGLE! It scared the sh*t out of me and made me freak out - its not worth it! xx


----------



## lolasweet

MrsMcP said:


> Hey ladies. Haven't been on here for a few days as have been letting it all sink in. I really need some advice though...
> 
> I'm making myself ill with worry. I know it's normal to worry about miscarriage in first trimester, but I think my anxiety levels are out of control. I can't stop myself from buying tests and agonizing over whether the line is getting darker. I'm spending hours and hours googling miscarriage stats and reading posts from the poor ladies that have had them. I feel like I'm going to go insane.
> 
> I thought going to the doctor would help, but she didn't even do a urine or blood test to confirm. I don't get to see the midwife until 8 weeks (i'm only 4+2 now) and even then, I don't think they actually do anything to confirm, like a scan, or listen to heartbeat.
> 
> I can't go on like this for another 2 months waiting for the first scan. I'm terrified I'll get there and they won't see a baby. I know these are all normal fears to have, but it's taking over my life. I can't concentrate at work at all. I don't have many (if any) symptoms which isn't helping the worry.
> 
> I found out my SIL is also pregnant and we're due the same day, which is the most amazing news ever. She's so calm and happy, I wish I could be the same. We knew we were both trying and were hoping so much to get pregnant the same month, but conceiving on the same day (we both got pos opk the same day!) feels like winning the lottery TWICE. Now I feel like for us both to have good outcomes will be like needing to win the lottery a third time... impossible.
> 
> What's wrong with me? I'm desperate for some advice :cry: I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant, so I feel awful that I'm not enjoying it.

MrsMcP:
It is not abnormal to worry about having a miscarriage at all. Im pretty sure everyone does. I totally googled stats etc. and did the whole symptom thing. maybe your SIL just naturally calm. The important thing is to get control over the anxiety now before it gets out of hand. Believe me, once you get over this hump there will be a ton of other things to constantly worry about. You are going to have a baby, and the things to worry about are endless as children grow. 

Maybe you will always have to be considerate about putting yourself in a relaxing environment. When i was TTC'ing the first time, everytime i worried about not getting pregnant i thought of a song in my head. I also found yoga helped (im totally not the hippy kind either!)


----------



## MrsMcP

Thanks ladies. I do really appreciate your understanding and advice. I'm trying so hard to relax. I'm thinking about going to the doctor and being honest about how I feel, but we'll see.

I'm also thinking about paying for a private early scan at about 7-8 weeks. Do you think that's a good idea or not? They're not as expensive as I thought they'd be and DH seems to think it might be a good idea if it might put my mind at rest. Is 7 weeks too early to do it? I know a lot of ladies say that 6 weeks is a little early xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

Sparkles237 said:


> Hi everyone, I found out yesterday at 12 dpo and I already have very strong lines  many people in the pregnancy test section think its twins  Im due 8th July. Im excited, I'm due for my 6 week scan in just over a week because of a previous ectopic but so far I feel so much better then last time, so hopefully all is well.

hey sparkles
so glad to see youve come to join us!! yes u did have very stronge lines for being 12dpo it could possibly be twins you'll find out when u go for ur 6week scan good luck to you fx that everything is fine and you have a H&H 9months


----------



## sue_88

MrsMcP said:


> Thanks ladies. I do really appreciate your understanding and advice. I'm trying so hard to relax. I'm thinking about going to the doctor and being honest about how I feel, but we'll see.
> 
> I'm also thinking about paying for a private early scan at about 7-8 weeks. Do you think that's a good idea or not? They're not as expensive as I thought they'd be and DH seems to think it might be a good idea if it might put my mind at rest. Is 7 weeks too early to do it? I know a lot of ladies say that 6 weeks is a little early xxx


Hi, I am doing this if I'm not given an early scan by Doctor.

There's a baby vision near me and it's £75, which I think is a bargain

I think if it will put your mind at ease the cost is not important. Xx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi Ladies, i just found out on Halloween that I have a faint BFP. I am still waiting for my beta to confirm it. Mine was IVF and this was a frozen embryo cycle for me. I would love to join you ladies in here. 
At the moment , I m down with cold and a runny nose. I will be on later to catch up on this thread.


----------



## wantababybad2

Hi Ladies!! I just got my BFP like 30 minutes ago!!! I'm so excited!! I guess, by my lmp, I'll be due around July 11th, which is great. The 14th is my brother-in-law's birthday! And today is my husband's birthday!!! He is goin to be so excited when I tell him the news. I'm about to go buy him a birthday present! It's goin to be a bib that says I love Daddy and I'm goin to out it in a birthday bag with the test! I hope this is a good sticky bean! This is the first time I have ever been pregnant! so we will see. H&H 9 months to all of us!!!!


----------



## sue_88

wantababybad2 said:


> Hi Ladies!! I just got my BFP like 30 minutes ago!!! I'm so excited!! I guess, by my lmp, I'll be due around July 11th, which is great. The 14th is my brother-in-law's birthday! And today is my husband's birthday!!! He is goin to be so excited when I tell him the news. I'm about to go buy him a birthday present! It's goin to be a bib that says I love Daddy and I'm goin to out it in a birthday bag with the test! I hope this is a good sticky bean! This is the first time I have ever been pregnant! so we will see. H&H 9 months to all of us!!!!


What a fabulous birthday present !!!! I hope you have a great evening announcing it to him ! X


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi everyone, after some help. I am a few days late for af and I am wondering, what did your cm look like when you were first pregnant? I haven't had much but today I have some cm with a hint of yellow in it. Do you think this is me away to get af or has anyone when pregnant had this. I am never late.


----------



## MrsMcP

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi everyone, after some help. I am a few days late for af and I am wondering, what did your cm look like when you were first pregnant? I haven't had much but today I have some cm with a hint of yellow in it. Do you think this is me away to get af or has anyone when pregnant had this. I am never late.

Only way to know is test! But got BFP on Sunday. Since then I've had a fair bit of creamy cm (maybe slightly yellow?) Good luck x


----------



## vanzaroni

sweet.dreams said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nice to see so many newcomers and those who were here before me progressing well since I last posted.
> 
> Just wondering what cravings, if any, you guys are having ? I can't get enough of orange juice !
> 
> x

Salads! And more salads. And ice cold water. This is my first pregnancy and needless to say I'm so excited these are my cravings so far! And ginger ale has never tasted as good. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW LADIES!!! H&H 9 MONTHS TO YOU! :happydance:

If you'd like to add the July Sunbeams banner to your siggy ~ the code and instructions are on page 37 ~ post 362 :flow:

*sophandrusco & honeycheeks *~ Let me know when you have an EDD worked out so I can add you both to the front page due date list! :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Found this last night ~ shared it in my journal but thought you ladies may enjoy it even more since you are all only a few weeks off of this point! It's an upclose look at your wee babies hand and foot development. It's AMAZING how fast it happens! :cloud9: :thumbup: :happydance:


*Hand and foot development at 7 weeks!* <------- Link!


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations *sophandrusco*, *Sparkles237*, *wantababybad2*, *honeycheeks* & *lolasweet*! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months! :flower:

*ilovehim91810* - I will TOTALLY cry when I'm handed the baby (getting a bit ahead of myself here I know!)

*sue_88* - I am getting the temperature fluctuations too. They're driving me nuts! So glad I'm not alone :hugs:

*MrsMcP* - That is such amazing news about both you & your sister! What are the odds?? It's totally natural to be anxious at this stage & I would definitely recommend talking to the doctor about it. How about talking to your sister? She's going through the exact same thing & maybe behind closed doors she's just as worried as you are & would welcome the opportunity to talk too? And stop Googling!

*vanzaroni* - I'm with you on the cold water! I can't wait to get back to work on Monday for the water from the water cooler! :haha:



HopeforFuture said:


> I'm just generally warm... I think I've turned into a walking incubator...

:haha:

*AFM:*
Still super excited about my scan on Tuesday! And our wedding album FINALLY came today (we're almost two years married :coffee:) along with two smaller copies for our parents. I'm thinking of putting the picture from the scan in the back of the albums for them to find (presuming we actually get a picture).

Hope everyone is feeling well & has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## JP19

Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx


----------



## karry1412

JP19 said:


> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx

I'm a July baby too! :happydance:


----------



## JP19

karry1412 said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ohh what date? is ur EDD close? My due date is 5th July but I'm convinced when I have my scan it will be more like 12th based on my ovulation date... My birthday is 11th, so good chance il have a nice birthday next year!!


----------



## lolasweet

good luck honeycheeks!

and congrats wantababybad2, fab that it happened so quick for you!


----------



## LizzieJane

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! July is going to be a wondeful month next year :happydance: H&H 9 months to you all :dust:


----------



## junemomma09

:hugs:Congrats to all the new mommys-to-be!!!!! 

I'm getting so excited :) thought id share, when I'm experiencing nausea, I find that when I keep my stomach with some type of food in it, it's not as bad. I've been eating a lot of bland foods and only small portions at a time. I'm trying to eat several small meals a day. That way my stomach doesn't stay empty. Also I'm getting some saltine crackers to keep by my bed so I can nibble on them before I get out of bed in the morning. HTH!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Found this last night ~ shared it in my journal but thought you ladies may enjoy it even more since you are all only a few weeks off of this point! It's an upclose look at your wee babies hand and foot development. It's AMAZING how fast it happens! :cloud9: :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> 
> *Hand and foot development at 7 weeks!* <------- Link!

That's amazing how quickly and how much it develops!!! Can't wait till I'm 7 weeks!!!


----------



## alannadee

hmmmm crackers and butter!!!

gone off coffee and hot chocolate at the mo as well, which isnt a bad thing.

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!


----------



## sue_88

karry1412 said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! 25th  !


----------



## karry1412

JP19 said:


> Ohh what date? is ur EDD close? My due date is 5th July but I'm convinced when I have my scan it will be more like 12th based on my ovulation date... My birthday is 11th, so good chance il have a nice birthday next year!!

My birthday is the 21st & I'm due on the 1st but that's just according to my own calculations. I'm guessing I'll get a more accurate date at my first scan on Tuesday :flower:


----------



## wantababybad2

How do u get tickers from thebump.com? I can't figure it out :(


----------



## janey211

Just tested positive .....I can't believe it. We have been ttc for 7 months and have so many issues. me, him...the list was long. But it happened! According to a calculator, I am due July 9th, 2013. Can't believe I just wrote that!!! :happydance:

Looking forward to sharing the journey here!


----------



## whigfield

janey211 said:


> Just tested positive .....I can't believe it. We have been ttc for 7 months and have so many issues. me, him...the list was long. But it happened! According to a calculator, I am due July 9th, 2013. Can't believe I just wrote that!!! :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey here!

Yay congrats! :happydance:

Congrats to all the other new BFPs I missed too! :happydance:


----------



## MegnJoe

wantababybad2 said:


> How do u get tickers from thebump.com? I can't figure it out :(

Got to the site and on the left hand side there is a custom ticker link..follow it from there, when u make the ticker and go to copy and paste use the For forums and websites one and copy and paste it into ur signature..hope that helps :/


----------



## mouse_chicky

So many new additions! Congrats everyone!

I'll never keep up. :dohh:

Hmm, thinking about random topics, no cravings for me yet. 
I agree that avoiding google is crucial at this stage to avoid anxiety.
Thebump.com should have a place for tickers. Once it's made, there'll be codes. Use the bb code. (Right?) Copy and paste into your signiture.

Edit: haha, someone beat me to the directions

Is anyone else taking another vitamin on top of prenatals? I'm taking vitamin d3 also, since I was deficient the last pregnancy. I had to take iron as well, but I'll wait and see on that one.


----------



## donna noble

Congrats to all the new moms to be! Got my tests back and I'm perfectly Healthy! So now I know something happens it's not due to my health. I guess the only one wanting to wait for a scan I'mafraid to do it too early and no hb


----------



## wantababybad2

Can't believe I get to move to the Pregnancy threads! It's so exciting...lol. MegnJoe, I am 4 weeks and 1 day too...how awesome!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

sue_88 said:


> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! 25th  !Click to expand...

You must be from USA or UK cause it is not summer in July here...smack bang in the middle of winter in Australia! My first baby is also born in July and I still remember being up trying to do the 2am feeds and freezing! I am not really looking forward to it all over again. It is going to be an expensive month as the DH birthday is also July and our Wedding anniversary.


----------



## Libbysmum

karry1412 said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh what date? is ur EDD close? My due date is 5th July but I'm convinced when I have my scan it will be more like 12th based on my ovulation date... My birthday is 11th, so good chance il have a nice birthday next year!!
> 
> My birthday is the 21st & I'm due on the 1st but that's just according to my own calculations. I'm guessing I'll get a more accurate date at my first scan on Tuesday :flower:Click to expand...

Karry we are due on the 1st too...you can be my bump buddy :)


----------



## sue_88

Libbysmum said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! 25th  !Click to expand...
> 
> You must be from USA or UK cause it is not summer in July here...smack bang in the middle of winter in Australia! My first baby is also born in July and I still remember being up trying to do the 2am feeds and freezing! I am not really looking forward to it all over again. It is going to be an expensive month as the DH birthday is also July and our Wedding anniversary.Click to expand...

I'm UK 

I'm really looking forward to having a summer baby, I always wanted the baby in the summer. I didn't fancy the first few months of sleepless nights being in the winter with late sun rises & early sunsets.....not that I would have cared whenever it happened after so long ! Lol


----------



## maratobe

my birthday is also in july :) the 24th!!


----------



## abagailb14

Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!


----------



## Lauki

sue_88 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! 25th  !Click to expand...
> 
> You must be from USA or UK cause it is not summer in July here...smack bang in the middle of winter in Australia! My first baby is also born in July and I still remember being up trying to do the 2am feeds and freezing! I am not really looking forward to it all over again. It is going to be an expensive month as the DH birthday is also July and our Wedding anniversary.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm UK
> 
> I'm really looking forward to having a summer baby, I always wanted the baby in the summer. I didn't fancy the first few months of sleepless nights being in the winter with late sun rises & early sunsets.....not that I would have cared whenever it happened after so long ! LolClick to expand...

I had Sophie in the summer (June 30th) and I must say it's lovely! It's not super cold, so you don't have to worry about your ickle one getting cold! I really enjoyed going out for walks with her as well!

My second baby can still share birthdays with my first baby!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oh wow! you girls are already 77 pages in! I don't think there's anyway I'm going to be able to read back and catch up :D

I'd like to join ya'll! Due date July 8th. Really quite nervous though because I had a miscarriage back in September at 6 weeks.. hopefully everything will hold together this time!

:wave:


----------



## bumski

BeccaMichelle said:


> oh wow! you girls are already 77 pages in! I don't think there's anyway I'm going to be able to read back and catch up :D
> 
> I'd like to join ya'll! Due date July 8th. Really quite nervous though because I had a miscarriage back in September at 6 weeks.. hopefully everything will hold together this time!
> 
> :wave:

I agree lol, gonna be a hard one to keep up with, I bet this thread moves really quickly.
Does anyone find it weird coming over to 1st tri? I feel like a bit of an imposed still at the mo lol

By the way my EDD is July 10th so far (unless twins!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

bumski said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> oh wow! you girls are already 77 pages in! I don't think there's anyway I'm going to be able to read back and catch up :D
> 
> I'd like to join ya'll! Due date July 8th. Really quite nervous though because I had a miscarriage back in September at 6 weeks.. hopefully everything will hold together this time!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I agree lol, gonna be a hard one to keep up with, I bet this thread moves really quickly.
> Does anyone find it weird coming over to 1st tri? I feel like a bit of an imposed still at the mo lol
> 
> By the way my EDD is July 10th so far (unless twins!)Click to expand...

I'm feeling really hesitant! I haven't been in here since my first almost 3 years ago! Back in August the May Babies group was in the group discussions board so I was never over here... all very surreal. 

I think I was kinda putting it off, trying to wait past 6 weeks to come in but my DD outted me at a playdate this morning!!! One of the other moms looks at me across 3 other moms and says "are you pregnant?!" 
I'm all... umm why? 
her "because you're daughter just told me Mummy has a baby in her belly"

Oh my gosh!" Don't tell your 2 year old anything you don't want everyone to know!! we didn't even really mean to tell Jessica, she just picked it up from our conversations and knew what we were talking about because we'd explained everything to her before the MC

So I figured I'd just jump in with both feet and act like everything is going to be perfect until there's signs that it's not.


----------



## JJsmom

Sparkles237 said:


> Hi everyone, I found out yesterday at 12 dpo and I already have very strong lines  many people in the pregnancy test section think its twins  Im due 8th July. Im excited, I'm due for my 6 week scan in just over a week because of a previous ectopic but so far I feel so much better then last time, so hopefully all is well.

Welcome Sparkles!!! Congrats! I also had very strong lines at 12dpo! OH wants me to have twins and said he's dreamt of it so many times since we've been together than we have twin girls. So we'll see! But I've heard many times that those that have twins started out with normal numbers just like those with single babies!


----------



## bumski

Ha ha becca, there is never a secret with a little one, funny how they pick the most public times to announce your business, it's like they store the info for the best reaction.
Twins would be lovely girls! Not long until your scan to find out x


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to all the new bfp's!!! This thread moves very quickly!! From when I go to work at 7:30 and by the time I get home at 5 there are usually over 6 pages for me to get caught up on!! 

I'm also a July baby. I was born July 9th. Doctor says based on LMP my due date is July 4th so that's what I'm going by but we'll see when the first scan happens as I know I have longer cycles so it might be closer to my bday unless twins. I have felt so dang nauseous today! No matter what I tried it didn't help! Normally if I just eat a little something it gets better. But not today! I even text my OH blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! BLAHH!!!!!!!!!!! That's me virtually getting sick. HAHA! I don't want ppl to know at work so I pretended that maybe if I say it on a text msg that maybe it'll help. HAHA!!!! One thing that's bothering me a lot is my back! It was hurting so bad last night and it felt a little better this morning but after work it feels like crud again!

Cravings...I was craving garlic bread sticks from a restaurant we go to every once in a while so finally got those last night and also craving the popcorn you get at the movie theater! Which by the way I'll get tonight! LOL! DS wants to go see "Wreck It Ralph" so I'm going to take him and have some mommy and DS time!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## JP19

sue_88 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karry1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations for all the new BFPs... July is definitely the best month. Been a July baby myself i love having my birthday in he summer!! Xx
> 
> I'm a July baby too! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! 25th  !Click to expand...
> 
> You must be from USA or UK cause it is not summer in July here...smack bang in the middle of winter in Australia! My first baby is also born in July and I still remember being up trying to do the 2am feeds and freezing! I am not really looking forward to it all over again. It is going to be an expensive month as the DH birthday is also July and our Wedding anniversary.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm UK
> 
> I'm really looking forward to having a summer baby, I always wanted the baby in the summer. I didn't fancy the first few months of sleepless nights being in the winter with late sun rises & early sunsets.....not that I would have cared whenever it happened after so long ! LolClick to expand...


Me to, I'm super excited about our little July baby, not only because its summer but also because its my birthday month, and also because my hubby is a teacher, so it means he'l be at home with me for 7-8 weeks soon as baby arrives which is great!! I have always said I'd like to have a baby June/July time. It's too exciting! Just want to get this horrid winter out the way now... I too am in UK xxx


----------



## whigfield

I'd also love twins buuut I think judging by my hcg levels it's probably unlikely. :haha: The good thing if we had twins though would be since we don't know what it's like to have one baby, let alone two, we wouldn't really know any different! Having one after that would be a breeze! 

I have been craving minced beef and onion pies from the chippie. I am very embarrassed about this, since I normally hate anything from the chippie! :blush:


----------



## whigfield

I always wanted a june/july baby too! It's perfect - right in the middle of the year, in the summer months, nicely spaced out between Christmas. :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Mousy I feel the same...this thread is hard to keep up with...I go to bed and wake up and have about 6 pages to catch up on. Plus my toddler daughter wants to touch the keypad and push all the buttons on the computer sometimes she accidentally (or on purpose-who knows with her) turns it off...little monkey!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Libbysmum, my lo thinks she's queen of the keys too. :haha: 
JJsmom, I want to see "Wreck It Ralph." Let us know if it's any good so we can rent it later when it comes out. :thumbup:

It's awesome that there are so many July mommies. I was also July baby. The 28th, and my edd is the 8th. Neat.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Mousy I feel the same...this thread is hard to keep up with...I go to bed and wake up and have about 6 pages to catch up on. Plus my toddler daughter wants to touch the keypad and push all the buttons on the computer sometimes she accidentally (or on purpose-who knows with her) turns it off...little monkey!

LOL as I was typing my last message my toddler came up asked to go outside and then starting trying to hit the power button (she knows very well what it does) of course I had to say yes. I can't forgot that it's just going to be me and her during the day for another 9 months and then she'll have to learn how to cope with my split attention... oh my gosh.. I feel gulity already!!!


----------



## lolasweet

:sex:I guess the month of October is a good one for:sex:


----------



## donna noble

My birthday is July 11. I think my due date will end up very near that!


----------



## Libbysmum

donna noble said:


> My birthday is July 11. I think my due date will end up very near that!

Awww you share your bday with my DD!:thumbup: She is very strong willed and independent:shrug:...we are all hoping the next one is more compliant and cuddly!


----------



## junemomma09

abagailb14 said:


> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!

I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...

Try Old Navy? They usually have some.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

junemomma09 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...

I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)


----------



## junemomma09

BeccaMichelle said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)Click to expand...


I know, I'm not even 5 weeks and I can't button my jeans. I just hope I don't gain too much weight this pregnancy. I already needed to lose weight before I found out I was pregnant. Oh well, I'll have time to lose it. Plus I'm planning on walking throughout the pregnancy and attempting to eat as healthy as possible.


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I'm not even 5 weeks and I can't button my jeans. I just hope I don't gain too much weight this pregnancy. I already needed to lose weight before I found out I was pregnant. Oh well, I'll have time to lose it. Plus I'm planning on walking throughout the pregnancy and attempting to eat as healthy as possible.Click to expand...

Have you considered belly belts? I got a set with my last pregnancy and theyre pretty useful as you can just extend the pants etc you already own instead of having to buy maternity ones. I pudged up a fair bit with my first and put on over 8kg in the first trimester. Took me forever to shed after she was born.


----------



## JJsmom

"Wreck It Ralph" was really cute! DS got a little bored in the end but maybe cause it is so late already. It was 9pm when we got out of there. 

Does anyone else get cramping after walking so much? I want to exercise but I can't do the cardio I normally do. But even during Halloween walking around with DS, I was cramping and so tired and it wasn't even an hour of walking! How can I get my exercise in when I feel a cramp coming on I stop immediately. It can be a sharp pain or just gradually come on. I really try to pay attention to it so I don't over do it.


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks for the suggestion ladies, I couldn't believe what a tiny selection of maternity wear they had at my Kohl's and Target..Kohl's had two little racks! I'm going to check out Motherhood Maternity and my sister said JcPenny's has their Duo brand that's pretty affordable. Old Navy has a nice selection but apparently it's only available online?


----------



## ilovehim91810

when i was pregnant with my son i went to burlington coat factor i got jeans and tops and all that really cheap i was paying like $9.99 for a pair of jeans and $4.99 for my tops i think im just going to rock sweats for the winter but ill deff be getting some cute clothes for spring and summer umm also jc penny has really nice clothes walmart kmart is cheap too but if u got a burlington coat factor id try there asap they got a online site too and they also have a BIG BABY SECTION i love it there they got roca wear apple bottom baby phat polo all that for the babys!!! i know how yall feel with the gettng puggy ive alway been a thicker woman especially after my son i think im going to give brestfeeding a try this time again because i tryed with my son but i just didnt have no milk coming out even after pumping all the time but it helps u lose weight im glad im having a summr baby thou because we will def be out with the stoller walking everywhere so mommy can sweat her butt off and lose weight i hope my boobie dont get ne bigger i know u all r like WHAT but yeah i already wear a 38ddd and have trouble findng bras now as it is i can't believe we have 83bumps for july im so happy for everyone before we know it we will all be MOMMYS <3 i already got name picked out haha nebody else


----------



## JJsmom

When I was pregnant with DS I got my clothes from Sears! They had a clearance rack that all kinds of cute stuff and for real cheap! I know that was 9 years ago, but I am going to go look again!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> "Wreck It Ralph" was really cute! DS got a little bored in the end but maybe cause it is so late already. It was 9pm when we got out of there.
> 
> Does anyone else get cramping after walking so much? I want to exercise but I can't do the cardio I normally do. But even during Halloween walking around with DS, I was cramping and so tired and it wasn't even an hour of walking! How can I get my exercise in when I feel a cramp coming on I stop immediately. It can be a sharp pain or just gradually come on. I really try to pay attention to it so I don't over do it.


hey i havent been having ne cramping and i was fine walking my ds around halloween even know we didnt go to alot of house but thats because he wasnt feeling to good i think you should just relax and take an easy intil u get out the first tri just to be on the safe side i hope u start feeling alittle better i know ive been soooooooo tired lately its been crazi thats all i do is sleep nemore i heard yoga is good during pregnancy idk im going to looking into maybe going to the ymca they have a indoor pool and swimming but my DS keeps me on my feet too i keep asking myself can i do two kids can i can i can i lol i know i can thoug


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hi Ladies, 

I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I'm not even 5 weeks and I can't button my jeans. I just hope I don't gain too much weight this pregnancy. I already needed to lose weight before I found out I was pregnant. Oh well, I'll have time to lose it. Plus I'm planning on walking throughout the pregnancy and attempting to eat as healthy as possible.Click to expand...

hey june
i just seen ur earning ur nursing degree that is soo coool! im going to be a medical assistance i can't wait i was thinking about going for my nuring degree if i can get threw this first good luck and im proud of you


----------



## DawnLu

Hello Ladies!!,
Im am so excited for everyone! Im glad we can all talk and be like a family:flower:
Im still in shock that Im pregnant! I feel like im jus faking it :nope: I know itll be alot better once i get my first apponintment on the 28th AND get that little bump For some reason I think im carrying two little ones in my belly!


----------



## ilovehim91810

BritneyNChris said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.

wow levels are going up super good girl i go to my wic next week on the 7th then the doctors the 8th i cant wait to get my levels checked again i know they going up but i think im earlyer then according to my LMP i think when i got my blood took on 10.26 they were like only 21.3 and yesterday it was 509.3 def not as high as your but the doctor said not to worry im probaby just early


----------



## BritneyNChris

ilovehim91810 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.
> 
> wow levels are going up super good girl i go to my wic next week on the 7th then the doctors the 8th i cant wait to get my levels checked again i know they going up but i think im earlyer then according to my LMP i think when i got my blood took on 10.26 they were like only 21.3 and yesterday it was 509.3 def not as high as your but the doctor said not to worry im probaby just earlyClick to expand...

That's so true hun don't worry my due date is July 2, 2013 maybe your due date isn't June when will they be able to actually tell you your accurate due date?


----------



## oneandtwo

How do you all keep up with these threads?! They move so fast!! I go to the 'last unread post' and am already like 20 pages behind...holy cow!!

Anyway, nice to see so many others feeling like crap already heh. I am only getting nauseated when im too hungry. which apparently is like every hour!! I cannot stop eating, its crazy. im also exhausted, and having some crazy mood swings. I cant believe how different this pregnancy is already from my other sticky ones. 

anyone started with the vivid dreams yet?! I've had multiple dreams (i call them nightmares, really) that we are expecting twins, and it STRESSES me out to think of it. from the risk cause I have trouble carrying, to the delivery to my husband not being home during the birth and first few months of life, to having FIVE children. I m SO nervous for my scan and still have 2 weeks to wait!


----------



## Libbysmum

oneandtwo said:


> How do you all keep up with these threads?! They move so fast!! I go to the 'last unread post' and am already like 20 pages behind...holy cow!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see so many others feeling like crap already heh. I am only getting nauseated when im too hungry. which apparently is like every hour!! I cannot stop eating, its crazy. im also exhausted, and having some crazy mood swings. I cant believe how different this pregnancy is already from my other sticky ones.
> 
> anyone started with the vivid dreams yet?! I've had multiple dreams (i call them nightmares, really) that we are expecting twins, and it STRESSES me out to think of it. from the risk cause I have trouble carrying, to the delivery to my husband not being home during the birth and first few months of life, to having FIVE children. I m SO nervous for my scan and still have 2 weeks to wait!

Awww I don't think I get enough sleep to dream! I have dreamed about twins but that was in my last pregnancy....at the first scan that was the first question I had...it was only one though! I know my childhood friend is expecting twins in February. It would be funny if we all had twins!
My DH's parents were both twins plus I am over 35 so the likelihood is higher. But I don't know as I would think you would have severe:dohh: morning sickness and stuff which doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## ilovehim91810

BritneyNChris said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.
> 
> wow levels are going up super good girl i go to my wic next week on the 7th then the doctors the 8th i cant wait to get my levels checked again i know they going up but i think im earlyer then according to my LMP i think when i got my blood took on 10.26 they were like only 21.3 and yesterday it was 509.3 def not as high as your but the doctor said not to worry im probaby just earlyClick to expand...
> 
> That's so true hun don't worry my due date is July 2, 2013 maybe your due date isn't June when will they be able to actually tell you your accurate due date?Click to expand...

well when i had my first u/s done i had just found out i was pregnant last friday and it was to early to see nething but the er doctor said its normal for my levels and yesterday they just did they levels
here is what i got from the hospital it tell ur week and levels so let see it say 3-4weeks 500-10,000miu/ml so your probably right im probably not due in june i have irreg periods sometimes there 28 sometimes there 35!! i go see my doctor this friday so ill feel alot better once i see her and she'll probably send me for a u/s which they should be able to see something because im more then likey 4weeks and then 5-6weeks is 1,000-50,000 so if ur levels double everyday then my levels today should be 1,000 something right idk im not worried as long as they go up and not down!:hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

ilovehim91810 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.
> 
> wow levels are going up super good girl i go to my wic next week on the 7th then the doctors the 8th i cant wait to get my levels checked again i know they going up but i think im earlyer then according to my LMP i think when i got my blood took on 10.26 they were like only 21.3 and yesterday it was 509.3 def not as high as your but the doctor said not to worry im probaby just earlyClick to expand...
> 
> That's so true hun don't worry my due date is July 2, 2013 maybe your due date isn't June when will they be able to actually tell you your accurate due date?Click to expand...
> 
> well when i had my first u/s done i had just found out i was pregnant last friday and it was to early to see nething but the er doctor said its normal for my levels and yesterday they just did they levels
> View attachment 507733
> here is what i got from the hospital it tell ur week and levels so let see it say 3-4weeks 500-10,000miu/ml so your probably right im probably not due in june i have irreg periods sometimes there 28 sometimes there 35!! i go see my doctor this friday so ill feel alot better once i see her and she'll probably send me for a u/s which they should be able to see something because im more then likey 4weeks and then 5-6weeks is 1,000-50,000 so if ur levels double everyday then my levels today should be 1,000 something right idk im not worried as long as they go up and not down!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh okay I see hunn, and the picture looks about right :D Oh yeah having irregular periods could through it off be be time, that sounds good on getting sent for an ultrasound at 4 weeks they won't be able to see much of anything 5 weeks all you get to see is this what I got in my picture I tried to put up hope you can see it. Don't get me wrong I loved it I couldn't stop smiling just to see my baby is growing :D Good Luck with everything and I'm sure you will get to see your little one sooner than later.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo(13).jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Libbysmum

They don't even tell me my levels..I guess they just assume you're pregnant unless there are major signs you may not be. It is sad cause with our 2nd we lost the baby around 7wks but didn't find out that there was no heartbeat until I had bad spotting and went for a scan around 11 and a half weeks...I wish they would give more blood tests in the early weeks so you know if the levels are increasing or not would save a lot of heartache.


----------



## wantababybad2

So we have announced it to everyone. I feel like we shouldn't have, but there is no way we couldn't have...lol. does anyone already have names picked out? We do. Dalton Bradley and Trinity Rose. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I just had a glass of Milo and now I feel ill...so ill. Not nice :( I wrote a list of different names I liked...we both like Sophie or Zoe...even though they're really popular we love their meanings but my DH wants to wait til we find out the gender at 20wks before we lock in on a name. We also need a name that will sound nice with our DD and with our last name. I am a teacher by occupation so there seems a pile of names on my NOT IN A MILLION YEARS list.


----------



## oneandtwo

Libbysmum said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> How do you all keep up with these threads?! They move so fast!! I go to the 'last unread post' and am already like 20 pages behind...holy cow!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see so many others feeling like crap already heh. I am only getting nauseated when im too hungry. which apparently is like every hour!! I cannot stop eating, its crazy. im also exhausted, and having some crazy mood swings. I cant believe how different this pregnancy is already from my other sticky ones.
> 
> anyone started with the vivid dreams yet?! I've had multiple dreams (i call them nightmares, really) that we are expecting twins, and it STRESSES me out to think of it. from the risk cause I have trouble carrying, to the delivery to my husband not being home during the birth and first few months of life, to having FIVE children. I m SO nervous for my scan and still have 2 weeks to wait!
> 
> Awww I don't think I get enough sleep to dream! I have dreamed about twins but that was in my last pregnancy....at the first scan that was the first question I had...it was only one though! I know my childhood friend is expecting twins in February. It would be funny if we all had twins!
> My DH's parents were both twins plus I am over 35 so the likelihood is higher. But I don't know as I would think you would have severe:dohh: morning sickness and stuff which doesn't sound appealing.Click to expand...

I thought my ms was going to pick up, but if I stay on top of eating, but not filling up I do fine...for now. Im not even 6wks along! I dont really have any "factors" for a twin pregnancy, doesnt run in my family (it doesnt matter on your husbands side, twins are determined by the females family : ) im only 26, thats like all the big ones! I did read getting pregnant while breastfeeding can increase your chances of conceiving twins, and im still nursing my 18mo. My second son was a twin but the other embryo reabsorbed. 

Good luck to you if you are wanting twins! Im perfectly content with a singleton and HOPE it is only one. I woke up in the middle of the night I was so panicked about being able to deliver twins vaginally LOL i stayed up for two hours making sure that it was possible!


----------



## oneandtwo

wantababybad2 said:
 

> So we have announced it to everyone. I feel like we shouldn't have, but there is no way we couldn't have...lol. does anyone already have names picked out? We do. Dalton Bradley and Trinity Rose. :)

We have a female name picked out! We already have three sons and really struggled with naming our last so I have no idea how we are going to come up with another boy name if its a boy!! it'll be called "baby" for a long time, i think!


----------



## mummyclo

Great! Yesterday I was starving and today I can't stomach anything! 
Just had to force half a slice of toast and a few bites of banana down :( 
Hope this isn't the start of ms for me!


----------



## misshastings

We are thinking...

for a boy - Xander James 
for a girl - Darcy Marie

Liked Alexander too but can't stand Alex (work in a nursery and have been put off the name lol)

Xander is an old english name which i think is lovely and Darcy is an irish name :) and OH is part irish :) x


----------



## alannadee

Libbysmum said:


> I just had a glass of Milo and now I feel ill...so ill. Not nice :( I wrote a list of different names I liked...we both like Sophie or Zoe...even though they're really popular we love their meanings but my DH wants to wait til we find out the gender at 20wks before we lock in on a name. We also need a name that will sound nice with our DD and with our last name. I am a teacher by occupation so there seems a pile of names on my NOT IN A MILLION YEARS list.

Im a teacher too, and i have a list of 'no' names!! lol 
We are trying not to think of names this time round or get to excited with our previous loses. Once i get to 12 weeks then i will start thinking of names. 

Still havent heard anything off midwife to see if they are going to offer me early scans. :nope: 
Might book a private one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lauki

Libbysmum said:


> I just had a glass of Milo and now I feel ill...so ill. Not nice :( I wrote a list of different names I liked...we both like Sophie or Zoe...even though they're really popular we love their meanings but my DH wants to wait til we find out the gender at 20wks before we lock in on a name. We also need a name that will sound nice with our DD and with our last name. I am a teacher by occupation so there seems a pile of names on my NOT IN A MILLION YEARS list.

I love the name Sophie :haha:.

Even if it's popular, it's a beautiful name and I also love the meaning :).

It really does fit my girlie!

We always said to keep names quiet until baby is born!


----------



## mummyclo

Names we like at the moment are; 
Girl; Amelia and Evelyn 
Boy; Rory and Noah


----------



## Xxenssial

we have a boys name Steward James for a boy and a girls middle name Louise but thats it. I really love the name Zoe Louise or or Katelyn Louise but I'm not 100% sure lol


----------



## JJsmom

We haven't even talked about names yet! Is that bad? I'm in the middle of planning a wedding and have so much on my mind I hadn't thought about it and didn't think I would til I found out the gender. That's how I did it with DS too. I have a long 1 1/2 hr drive this morning to meet up with a wedding planner to see if I want to hire her or not, then drive back home. Nothing like a 3 hr round trip because OH has to work tonight. At least I get to stop in and see my grandparents.


----------



## wantababybad2

Awww...those r cute names ladies!!


----------



## abagailb14

I love Olivia for a girl and DH insists if it's a boy it has to be David because he wants a junior :)


----------



## abagailb14

Still not even a bit of ms with me, is that normal? Do you ladies have it yet?


----------



## wantababybad2

I haven't. I feel nauseous a lot though. I gag when something smells strong. I'm having problems with the leg I broke a few years ago. It is hurting like it did when I broke it. It usually don't hurt unless I step on it wrong or when its going to rain. It's not goin to rain...lol. this happen to anyone else? By the way, I don't think I properly introduced myself. My name is Danielle. I'm 19. My husband's name is Bradley, and he's 23. Just turned 23 yesterday actually...lol. this is our first baby, and this is the the first time we got to see those 2 pink lines. We tried for 1 cycle and succeeded, which surprised me cuz I have very irregular cycles. Sometimes they last 67 days. Well I hope we all have our little sticky beans. Congratulations to all the other BFPs!! And H&H 9 months to us all!!


----------



## junemomma09

ilovehim91810 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I'm not even 5 weeks and I can't button my jeans. I just hope I don't gain too much weight this pregnancy. I already needed to lose weight before I found out I was pregnant. Oh well, I'll have time to lose it. Plus I'm planning on walking throughout the pregnancy and attempting to eat as healthy as possible.Click to expand...
> 
> hey june
> i just seen ur earning ur nursing degree that is soo coool! im going to be a medical assistance i can't wait i was thinking about going for my nuring degree if i can get threw this first good luck and im proud of youClick to expand...


Thanks Hun!!! I work at a hospital prn but I practically work full time hours. Fortunately I finish school and take my NCLEX before baby will be due so all I have to wait for is baby to come and go back to work. I'm going to put in transfer paperwork with the hospital I work for in a nursing position in April. Hopefully they'll be able to hold a position till the end of my maternity leave. They don't know I'm pregnant yet as I'm not past my 90 days probation. I'm thinking of telling them in December. Good luck with you MA schooling. :)


----------



## junemomma09

At the moment we only have girls names picked that we like so far
Claire
Gabriella

I'm sure once we get closer we're think of others we like :)


----------



## Littlelegs30

We've got a few girls names - Phoebie, Amalie or Amelia

Boys names we're finding harder, only got Logan so far 

xx


----------



## abagailb14

I'm excited, just found out I'm getting my first ultrasound on Wed.! Not sure what we'll be able to see this early but it will ease my mind seeing anything :)


----------



## sue_88

Ive got:

Milo (Mylo) Anthony for a boy
Darcey (Darcy) Amanda for a girl


Spellings are TBC :)


----------



## wantababybad2

Lol. I really like Aliannah Jade and Auden Have, but I'm saving those for twins. Lol.


----------



## whigfield

BritneyNChris said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.

What fantastic levels! Yay for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

We're stuck on a girl's name, but have a boy's name picked out. We really like Hunter James for a boy as it will fit nicely with our surname. It might not be everyone's choice but we like it. :haha:

As for a girl.. Have a middle name and everything, but not a first. So hard!


----------



## mouse_chicky

alannadee said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> I just had a glass of Milo and now I feel ill...so ill. Not nice :( I wrote a list of different names I liked...we both like Sophie or Zoe...even though they're really popular we love their meanings but my DH wants to wait til we find out the gender at 20wks before we lock in on a name. We also need a name that will sound nice with our DD and with our last name. I am a teacher by occupation so there seems a pile of names on my NOT IN A MILLION YEARS list.
> 
> Im a teacher too, and i have a list of 'no' names!! lol
> We are trying not to think of names this time round or get to excited with our previous loses. Once i get to 12 weeks then i will start thinking of names.
> 
> Still havent heard anything off midwife to see if they are going to offer me early scans. :nope:
> Might book a private one in a couple of weeks.Click to expand...

Another teacher here, so another long list of no-names. :haha: I had a really mean kid last year and was put off the name Chris, but I think Christopher may still be an option for a middle name.

I hope you get your early scan.


----------



## sue_88

Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!

And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol


----------



## sue_88

whigfield said:


> We're stuck on a girl's name, but have a boy's name picked out. We really like Hunter James for a boy as it will fit nicely with our surname. It might not be everyone's choice but we like it. :haha:
> 
> As for a girl.. Have a middle name and everything, but not a first. So hard!

My friend just became an Auntie to a Hunter! :) great name, I really like it.

I agree with you, boys name Ive had for ages, girls name I think I'll change each week until I see her (if its a her!) :)


----------



## mummyclo

sue_88 said:


> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol

Exactly the same here :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, the bloat's getting bad. I want to take a pic for almost 5 weeks but I don't want the bloat to make it look exaggerated.

I love hearing everyone's names.
So far ours are:
Girl: Kelly Amara, Claire Dannielle 
Boy: Tobias Christopher, Thomas Alan


----------



## ilovehim91810

BritneyNChris said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been running around all day today first thing this morning went to our WIC Office here in Hawaii. Which is so worth it I recommend those who haven't been to WIC go as soon as they can :D. After that I went to the doctor's for my check up and got an ultra sound it was such an amazing feeling. My levels went from (10/26/12) 330 to (11/2/12) 5,648. How is everyone feeling this weekend? I'm still super tired I want to curl up and sleep the rest of my weekend.
> 
> wow levels are going up super good girl i go to my wic next week on the 7th then the doctors the 8th i cant wait to get my levels checked again i know they going up but i think im earlyer then according to my LMP i think when i got my blood took on 10.26 they were like only 21.3 and yesterday it was 509.3 def not as high as your but the doctor said not to worry im probaby just earlyClick to expand...
> 
> That's so true hun don't worry my due date is July 2, 2013 maybe your due date isn't June when will they be able to actually tell you your accurate due date?Click to expand...
> 
> well when i had my first u/s done i had just found out i was pregnant last friday and it was to early to see nething but the er doctor said its normal for my levels and yesterday they just did they levels
> View attachment 507733
> here is what i got from the hospital it tell ur week and levels so let see it say 3-4weeks 500-10,000miu/ml so your probably right im probably not due in june i have irreg periods sometimes there 28 sometimes there 35!! i go see my doctor this friday so ill feel alot better once i see her and she'll probably send me for a u/s which they should be able to see something because im more then likey 4weeks and then 5-6weeks is 1,000-50,000 so if ur levels double everyday then my levels today should be 1,000 something right idk im not worried as long as they go up and not down!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay I see hunn, and the picture looks about right :D Oh yeah having irregular periods could through it off be be time, that sounds good on getting sent for an ultrasound at 4 weeks they won't be able to see much of anything 5 weeks all you get to see is this what I got in my picture I tried to put up hope you can see it. Don't get me wrong I loved it I couldn't stop smiling just to see my baby is growing :D Good Luck with everything and I'm sure you will get to see your little one sooner than later.:hugs:Click to expand...

aww jj is that your baby? i know that baby is only so tiny but just to see that its really there ill feel so much better when i get my u/s done and theirs a baby in there because i think when i found out i was pregnant on the 25th of oct and then i went to the er the next day my hcg levels were the levels of 2-3weeks pregnant so now im probably 4weeks pregnant and then this coming up friday on the 8th i go for my first docts appointment and i should be about 5weeks so i know she going to send me for a scan and im going to make it for the following week so ill be about 6weeks seeing your levels jj kinda scares me and make me when to go to the hospital to get my levels check back out you think i went to the hosp on the 26 of oct and they were 24.3 then a few days ago on thursday i went to the doctors because my ear was hurting real bad well i went to the er and my levels were 509.3 so that sound right right? im just little earlyer right i think i O later like i said i got irreg periods so thats probably what is going on instead of being due the 28th of june i think im due like any where from july 4th-13th wish me luck ladies


----------



## 3rdbabybump

sue_88 said:


> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol

Be careful with that. I don't get morning sickness when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Sparkles237

sue_88 said:


> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol

Oh without a doubt, just want to eat everything!! 
Also suffering from wind :-(


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> Exactly the same here :thumbup:Click to expand...

im there with you ladies, hungry all the time and then after im done eatting i alwas feel like im going to POP my stomach be hurting so bad like right now idk how i just ate all tha freaking food. For breakfest i had 3 donuts then my ds on a bowling league and we get a big pizza and frys and its the only tme of week i drink soda but ds didn want that so i got a platter with nachos wings eggs rolls and moz sticks and a order of frys and i didn't reallu touch it there but just now i smashed just about everything and my belly hurts so ba im just so bloated and now i feel like alls want to do is SLEEP, this sleeping all of the time is hurting me with school so bad because everytime im ready to do it i get really really tired like right now mattr fact its nap time ttyl have a GOOD WEEKEN LADIS<3


----------



## whigfield

Ooooo looks like we got moved to the group forum :haha:


----------



## luminescent

whigfield said:


> Ooooo looks like we got moved to the group forum :haha:

haha! can't believe we have so many pages already!


----------



## JJsmom

I'm hungry too! But just can't eat much. I eat slow so I don't over stuff myself! I did that though when we went and got my garlic breadsticks. HAHA! It was sooo good! My tummy is very bloated too! It hurts to wear my tight jeans so had to get some that were a little stretchy. Feels much better now!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, yet another one to join the group!

Got my BFP on 30/10/12 and due date is about 5th July. 

Not many symptoms at this stage, so guess I should make the most of it. I am very excited and very scared!


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations *janey211*, *BeccaMichelle*, *bumski*, *Miss Bellum* & *wantababybad2*! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months! :flower:

*JJsmom* - I totally agree with the back pains!! I'm so uncomfortable in bed & my lower back aches every single morning now. I'm sleeping with a cushion between my legs to try ease it a little. I didn't think back pain would be an issue until way later in the pregnancy!!

*JP19* - It's so great that your husband will be around for the first few weeks. I'm thrilled to be having a baby in the summer too. My birthday is in the summer & I always liked that & our winters here (Ireland) have been bad for the past while so I'm glad not to be rushing to hospital in labour in icy conditions or snow.

*junemomma09* - I'm with you on your plan! Keeping up the walking (the dog is very grateful) & trying to eat well now that I'm responsible for more than just myself.

*abagailb14* - I don't really have morning sickness yet either. Maybe a very slight amount but nothing major. There are people that don't get it at all so I wouldn't worry about it :hugs: And good luck at the ultrasound! I'll be getting my first the day before :happydance:



Libbysmum said:


> Karry we are due on the 1st too...you can be my bump buddy :)

YAY! :happydance: I'm guessing I'll get a more accurate date at the scan on Tuesday so that may change...



lolasweet said:


> :sex:I guess the month of October is a good one for:sex:

:haha::haha::haha:



BeccaMichelle said:


> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now

I was out shopping today & got handed a leaflet with an offer for Spanx :blush:


----------



## JJsmom

Karry - I'm going to get a body pillow. I told OH that since he isn't always snuggled up to me at night I need the body pillow to help me stay on my side so my back and tummy don't hurt too much. 

I took a nap today and it's been hard for me to get back up! I'm still so tired! I think DS kept coming in and waking me up. LOL! He just kept wanting kisses. I think he just wanted to get on his computer. HAHA! Now I'm starving again! Of course I guess I did eat 5 hrs ago. I'm not wanting to cook now either. I cooked all the time before but now I'm just so tired and just don't feel like cooking.


----------



## karry1412

I'm the same with the cooking. I'm finding I can eat but the smells while cooking aren't doing me any favours...


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the states have any ideas where to buy inexpensive maternity jeans? My baby bloat is already making all of mine uncomfortably tight!
> 
> I saw online that motherhood maternity is having a sale. Plus target has some nice maternity clothes. Good luck! I need some too! I'm already pudging out :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right now and all I want to wear are my yoga pants! I don't remember it being like this with my last one! (Kinda excited to be in America this time around though because there's sooo many more places to buy maternity wear!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I'm not even 5 weeks and I can't button my jeans. I just hope I don't gain too much weight this pregnancy. I already needed to lose weight before I found out I was pregnant. Oh well, I'll have time to lose it. Plus I'm planning on walking throughout the pregnancy and attempting to eat as healthy as possible.Click to expand...
> 
> hey june
> i just seen ur earning ur nursing degree that is soo coool! im going to be a medical assistance i can't wait i was thinking about going for my nuring degree if i can get threw this first good luck and im proud of youClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun!!! I work at a hospital prn but I practically work full time hours. Fortunately I finish school and take my NCLEX before baby will be due so all I have to wait for is baby to come and go back to work. I'm going to put in transfer paperwork with the hospital I work for in a nursing position in April. Hopefully they'll be able to hold a position till the end of my maternity leave. They don't know I'm pregnant yet as I'm not past my 90 days probation. I'm thinking of telling them in December. Good luck with you MA schooling. :)Click to expand...

wow thats cool i hope i can get threw school i actually just got my high school diploma like 3months ago i was so proud of my self after being out of school for so long and then going back when i was 24yrs old but the thing that matters is that i went back,idk what id do if my DH wouldnt have gave me the support he did and even would try to help me with my homework and stuff such a good hubby but i also o alot to my mother because she help pay for it. i think they'll hold your position nurses are indemand now days anything that has to do with medical and hospitals is in demand my aunt a nurse in the icu she been one for over 30yrs and she loves it plus she LOADED haha yeah i don't think id tell them intill ur 90days is up because even tho by law they can't let u go just because your pregnant some places will and make up something else but best of luck to you and thanks a couple of my friends have done it and they make good money and still have enough time for their familys matter fact they have alot more times because they got a 8-4 9-5 off on weekends job so i cant wait<3:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome MissBellum!


----------



## ilovehim91810

karry1412 said:


> Congratulations *janey211*, *BeccaMichelle*, *bumski*, *Miss Bellum* & *wantababybad2*! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months! :flower:
> 
> *JJsmom* - I totally agree with the back pains!! I'm so uncomfortable in bed & my lower back aches every single morning now. I'm sleeping with a cushion between my legs to try ease it a little. I didn't think back pain would be an issue until way later in the pregnancy!!
> 
> *JP19* - It's so great that your husband will be around for the first few weeks. I'm thrilled to be having a baby in the summer too. My birthday is in the summer & I always liked that & our winters here (Ireland) have been bad for the past while so I'm glad not to be rushing to hospital in labour in icy conditions or snow.
> 
> *junemomma09* - I'm with you on your plan! Keeping up the walking (the dog is very grateful) & trying to eat well now that I'm responsible for more than just myself.
> 
> *abagailb14* - I don't really have morning sickness yet either. Maybe a very slight amount but nothing major. There are people that don't get it at all so I wouldn't worry about it :hugs: And good luck at the ultrasound! I'll be getting my first the day before :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Karry we are due on the 1st too...you can be my bump buddy :)
> 
> YAY! :happydance: I'm guessing I'll get a more accurate date at the scan on Tuesday so that may change...
> 
> 
> 
> lolasweet said:
> 
> 
> :sex:I guess the month of October is a good one for:sex:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how we're all feeling soo pudgy so fast! It's crazy! The scale definitely isn't my friend right nowClick to expand...
> 
> I was out shopping today & got handed a leaflet with an offer for Spanx :blush:Click to expand...

i sleep with a pillow between my legs at night for my back and also it stops me from peeing every hour of the hour lol i hate trying to see and having to get up so does DH because everytime i get up so does he ru ok where ru lol :-D such a good hubby just worried i jsut cant get over how freaking tired ive been its like as soon as i wake up im ready to go back to bed!!

ive actually lost some weight but that was like a few weeks ago when i got weigh im sure ive gain a pound or few not only that but this is my 2nd one so im thinking i might start showing faster:dohh::dohh:

i would also say that there was a pregnancy bug going around for the month of october and 89 of us got it yay!!!!:flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

:hugs:


Miss Bellum said:


> Hello everyone, yet another one to join the group!
> 
> Got my BFP on 30/10/12 and due date is about 5th July.
> 
> Not many symptoms at this stage, so guess I should make the most of it. I am very excited and very scared!

WELCOME!!!:happydance::happydance: and congrats Have a H&H 9months i guess they bring us to 90 baby bumps for july this is crazi ladies!!

i also can't believe he got like what 84 pages now either! i love talking it up with everyone y'all are so sweet<3:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

wantababybad2 said:


> Lol. I really like Aliannah Jade and Auden Have, but I'm saving those for twins. Lol.

those are pretty wantababybad i like
Boy* Payton
Girl* Emma


----------



## ilovehim91810

sue_88 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> We're stuck on a girl's name, but have a boy's name picked out. We really like Hunter James for a boy as it will fit nicely with our surname. It might not be everyone's choice but we like it. :haha:
> 
> As for a girl.. Have a middle name and everything, but not a first. So hard!
> 
> My friend just became an Auntie to a Hunter! :) great name, I really like it.
> 
> I agree with you, boys name Ive had for ages, girls name I think I'll change each week until I see her (if its a her!) :)Click to expand...

i also em a auntie to a Hunter congrats!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I have a little brother named Hunter.


----------



## lolasweet

oneandtwo said:


> How do you all keep up with these threads?! They move so fast!! I go to the 'last unread post' and am already like 20 pages behind...holy cow!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see so many others feeling like crap already heh. I am only getting nauseated when im too hungry. which apparently is like every hour!! I cannot stop eating, its crazy. im also exhausted, and having some crazy mood swings. I cant believe how different this pregnancy is already from my other sticky ones.
> 
> anyone started with the vivid dreams yet?! I've had multiple dreams (i call them nightmares, really) that we are expecting twins, and it STRESSES me out to think of it. from the risk cause I have trouble carrying, to the delivery to my husband not being home during the birth and first few months of life, to having FIVE children. I m SO nervous for my scan and still have 2 weeks to wait!

I know how you feel! im nervous too about having twins. DS was a preemie and i had obstetric cholestasis, so with twins my symptoms would be worse. 

I guess we would deal with it!!!


----------



## luminescent

Hope everyone's doing well today! I'm starting to get nervous about telling people when the time comes. I hadn't mentioned it here yet, but I'm only 20. And while I'm extremely excited and ready for this, I don't know what my mom will say. I am even nervous about telling OH-- I was planning to wait until a doc confirms it which should be within a week. We were not ttc but not preventing either. He's 24 and I know he wants kids but as I am in college it's probably not the best timing. More scared of what my mom will say, although I know everything will turn out for the best eventually. Sorry for the rambling, it's just becoming more real that I will have to address this soon. Any other young moms or moms-to-be here with advice?


----------



## lolasweet

*misshastings* and *Sue88* i love love the name darcy!!!

*wantababybad2* you are so cute! i remember what its like the first time, its hard to keep it a secret! enjoy it!

*JJsmom*its not bad to not have a name picked out. we felt pressured last time to tell the names we were thinking of, and some people gave very negative opinions....so i guess it will save you from that!

Im not feeling sick yet, i have really bad cramping at night that i dont remember before, but it seems like a lot of you ladies are complaining of that as well. I didnt not get sick until week 6 last time, but it lasted till week 18. And it was ALL DAY sickness. I hope it doesn't happen like that this time!!


----------



## oneandtwo

lolasweet said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> How do you all keep up with these threads?! They move so fast!! I go to the 'last unread post' and am already like 20 pages behind...holy cow!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see so many others feeling like crap already heh. I am only getting nauseated when im too hungry. which apparently is like every hour!! I cannot stop eating, its crazy. im also exhausted, and having some crazy mood swings. I cant believe how different this pregnancy is already from my other sticky ones.
> 
> anyone started with the vivid dreams yet?! I've had multiple dreams (i call them nightmares, really) that we are expecting twins, and it STRESSES me out to think of it. from the risk cause I have trouble carrying, to the delivery to my husband not being home during the birth and first few months of life, to having FIVE children. I m SO nervous for my scan and still have 2 weeks to wait!
> 
> I know how you feel! im nervous too about having twins. DS was a preemie and i had obstetric cholestasis, so with twins my symptoms would be worse.
> 
> I guess we would deal with it!!!Click to expand...

that would suck! I only have isses with irritable uterus and constant contractions so my activity gets SO limited during pregnancy, it just sucks. I weigh less than 100 lbs and really dont think I could successfully carry twins, which scares me cause I dont want to lose anymore babies :/ but you are right, we will deal if it comes to that! I really hope I am just being paranoid about it though :) I did start looking up other girl names today though, just in case we need two haha! I am hoping SO much that its a girl! (we have three sons :) )


----------



## oneandtwo

lolasweet said:


> *misshastings* and *Sue88* i love love the name darcy!!!
> 
> *wantababybad2* you are so cute! i remember what its like the first time, its hard to keep it a secret! enjoy it!
> 
> *JJsmom*its not bad to not have a name picked out. we felt pressured last time to tell the names we were thinking of, and some people gave very negative opinions....so i guess it will save you from that!
> 
> Im not feeling sick yet, i have really bad cramping at night that i dont remember before, but it seems like a lot of you ladies are complaining of that as well. I didnt not get sick until week 6 last time, but it lasted till week 18. And it was ALL DAY sickness. I hope it doesn't happen like that this time!!

the cramping could be due to gas as well. My bloated gas stuff is always at its worst by the time bedtime rolls around! I go from having a very small pouch in the AM to looking 5 months pregnant in the pm


----------



## Breadsticks

I love seeing everyone's potential baby names! We have had ours picked out for a very long time :)

Boy: Jonathan Michael
Girl: Aisling Meara

We also spent all day telling our families (my husband is from a very large family so it was a lot of phone calls!)...it was wonderful! We really didn't want to wait and everyone is very excited. :D 

I'm also very excited about getting an extra hour of sleep tonight ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh that's right! The clock goes back. Awesome.


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> Hope everyone's doing well today! I'm starting to get nervous about telling people when the time comes. I hadn't mentioned it here yet, but I'm only 20. And while I'm extremely excited and ready for this, I don't know what my mom will say. I am even nervous about telling OH-- I was planning to wait until a doc confirms it which should be within a week. We were not ttc but not preventing either. He's 24 and I know he wants kids but as I am in college it's probably not the best timing. More scared of what my mom will say, although I know everything will turn out for the best eventually. Sorry for the rambling, it's just becoming more real that I will have to address this soon. Any other young moms or moms-to-be here with advice?

HEY LUMNESCENT
i was 18 when i got pregnant with my son and 19 when i had him! so i totally understand what your going threw, atleast your OH is doing something ith his life because my son father wasn doing nothing and then to top it off when i told him i was pregnant he busted out the A word and told me he didnt want nomore kids because he already had two but i just want feelig that and it really hurt me because we werent just a fing or a one night stand we was together since i wa 15yrs old so for him to leave me high and dry just killed me but im so happy he did because when my son turn a yr old me and Dh had started dating, and i was so happy becaue i had the biggest crush on him for th longest time i just didnt think he like me and not only that but he had someone and so did I at the time i was always real close to him and his sisters. matter of fact me n his older sister was pregnant at the sametime and she help me out alot with baby things!! anyways like i was saying dh has been in my son and my life since he was one he has done everything nd so much more for us we got married in 2010 and are still going stronge his baby will be our first baby together and im still young im only 24 and he wil be 29 nexts month things get ruff and i dont think there ever is a right time for a baby but i know you can do it i was a young mom and my son turn out great he just turn 5 on oct 14th is in pre*k can ride a bike roller blade knows his abc can count till like 30 heck maybe even more and even reads alittle bit!!
now as far as my mom acted about my son she wasn't to hot on the issue but was there at the hospital when i had him held my legs in the air cut the cord n lots more but my moms not the nicest person out there you know look at it this way once you have the baby your mom will change if she not for it now but im sure she will be happy for you thats good that you wanna confirm first but as soon as you do sit down n have a talk with OH first & then Mom wish you the best of luck and welcome you to july sunbeams wishig u a H&H 9months sweetie feel free to message me at anytime kk:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

It took me a while to catch up... I am glad everyone is thinking of names even in the back of their minds as it makes the first trimester so much nicer and more real...I mean we go weeks and weeks without even seeing a doctor sometimes I guess I get nervous that this whole pregnant thing isn't real but today I got exhausted walking my toddler up the block to the grocery store...had to ask the hubby to push the stroller cause I just felt so weak! 
I have a feeling this might be a boy cause I don't feel hungry at all and with my DD all I did was eat...which was terrible cause I gained so much weight! Be careful you ladies who want to eat that this doesn't happen to you! I think I put on about 8kg in my first trimester with her...I didn't eat much the last trimester cause I had terrible heartburn- so bad to the point I couldn't physically lay flat or I would vomit.


----------



## CesRen

Congratulations to all the newbies. I went to the doctors yesterday and she took a test which came out negative but said it might be because it was evening urine sorry about TMI, as I bought clearblue plus in a 2 pack I am going to wait another week and use the other test and test again. I took the morning HPT (with my BFP still showing) to the doctors and she classed that as my positive and has booked me in for another appointment in 3 weeks time, by then I will be 7 weeks prego. I havn't had any food cravings yet or felt any symptoms apart from Tender Boobs, I think because its my 1st baby im just thinking of negative thoughts and the internet doesn't make it any better. I am only 4 weeks 1 day and already making excuses why I cant drink, me and my OH want to wait until we have seen the doctor until we start telling people because I just dont want to Jinx it.

*********** Baby Dust To All ***********


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh yes and I agree- I don't think there is a "right" time to have a baby or that someone should wait til they can afford a baby...that's just an excuse people say to feel better about not having kids. Just my opinion. I look around and think people who have kids make do...sure not everyone can afford the $900 stroller but what is wrong with the 2nd hand $30 stroller? A baby doesn't care as long as it gets a nice walk in it from time to time. We got most of our DD's things hand-me-downs from friends and family I hardly had to buy her anything new and the things she got looked practically new even if they had been worn a couple of times before.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Libbysmum said:


> Oh yes and I agree- I don't think there is a "right" time to have a baby or that someone should wait til they can afford a baby...that's just an excuse people say to feel better about not having kids. Just my opinion. I look around and think people who have kids make do...sure not everyone can afford the $900 stroller but what is wrong with the 2nd hand $30 stroller? A baby doesn't care as long as it gets a nice walk in it from time to time. We got most of our DD's things hand-me-downs from friends and family I hardly had to buy her anything new and the things she got looked practically new even if they had been worn a couple of times before.

I completely agree. I'm actually surprised after everyone tells you how expensive children are, how not expensive you can make things by shopping around, kijiji, swap and buys, ect. And ya babies don't care and if you choose wisely you can get some like new stuff. 

I'm so bummed lately. Before we found out for sure we were pregnant, I was talking to my mom and she has this habit of asking if I'm pregnant. We were talking about how she video taped my sons birth and she says "Your not pregnant again, are you? I hope." This made me so sad. My husband and I really want a big family and we've tried for all of our children, none were accidents. Why can't she just be happy. 
Today she came over and she touches my belly and again she asks. "You're not pregnant again are you?" I'm getting to the point where if I didn't have to tell her I might just go the 9 months in silence. Anyone experience similar experiences with family? What did you to?


----------



## JJsmom

3rdbabybump - I don't know how long OH plans on telling his mom. When he was telling them that he proposed, the first question out of his stepdad's mouth was "Is she pregnant?" He said no, she said WHEW! and said ok let's get your mom. Now that I am I'm afraid of how she'll react. Before he asked me to marry him I asked him how he planned on telling his mom if we finally do end up pregnant, he said he might wait until we're in the hospital with the baby in our arms before calling her. I haven't seen her in 10 months so I guess it could work but with the Holidays and the fact I'll be 8 months pregnant at my wedding, I don't see how she could miss it!!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

JJsmom said:


> 3rdbabybump - I don't know how long OH plans on telling his mom. When he was telling them that he proposed, the first question out of his stepdad's mouth was "Is she pregnant?" He said no, she said WHEW! and said ok let's get your mom. Now that I am I'm afraid of how she'll react. Before he asked me to marry him I asked him how he planned on telling his mom if we finally do end up pregnant, he said he might wait until we're in the hospital with the baby in our arms before calling her. I haven't seen her in 10 months so I guess it could work but with the Holidays and the fact I'll be 8 months pregnant at my wedding, I don't see how she could miss it!!

Thanks for the story JJsmom, that made be feel a bit better. Maybe you could wear a VERY slimming wedding dress :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes and I agree- I don't think there is a "right" time to have a baby or that someone should wait til they can afford a baby...that's just an excuse people say to feel better about not having kids. Just my opinion. I look around and think people who have kids make do...sure not everyone can afford the $900 stroller but what is wrong with the 2nd hand $30 stroller? A baby doesn't care as long as it gets a nice walk in it from time to time. We got most of our DD's things hand-me-downs from friends and family I hardly had to buy her anything new and the things she got looked practically new even if they had been worn a couple of times before.
> 
> I completely agree. I'm actually surprised after everyone tells you how expensive children are, how not expensive you can make things by shopping around, kijiji, swap and buys, ect. And ya babies don't care and if you choose wisely you can get some like new stuff.
> 
> I'm so bummed lately. Before we found out for sure we were pregnant, I was talking to my mom and she has this habit of asking if I'm pregnant. We were talking about how she video taped my sons birth and she says "Your not pregnant again, are you? I hope." This made me so sad. My husband and I really want a big family and we've tried for all of our children, none were accidents. Why can't she just be happy.
> Today she came over and she touches my belly and again she asks. "You're not pregnant again are you?" I'm getting to the point where if I didn't have to tell her I might just go the 9 months in silence. Anyone experience similar experiences with family? What did you to?Click to expand...

hey 3rdbabybump
i totally agree with you about 2nd hand stuff i thought when i first got pregnant i didnt want nothing 2nd hand but then when i realized right how much stuff i needed i was more open to the ideal especailly since i had to go threw it by myself. im so blessed that this pregnancy i have my DH and im already looking in consignment shops ,you know babys grow out of things so fast and half the clothes you get they dont even wear ive found 2nd hand stuff with the tags still on it before i know i gave alot of new stuff away too! heck my son never used his high chair so i got that over my mother down her basement its got some dust on it from being down there but its BRAND NEW and weather i have a boy or a girl i will still be using it
just like i found some other things of his that i can use with this baby,also whats crazy is i was about to get rid of my son baby toys the day i found out that i was pregnant and now im so glad that i didn't because he has such nice things i also have all of his baby genuis dvds too ladies you have got to get some they are LIFE SAVERS BABY GENUIS!!!! 

now on to the mom thing 3rd i totally get were your coming from i dont wanna tell my mother neither she came over my house one day and seen some of my baby making stuff like the opks preseed u know all that and she said to me u want another baby ru nuts,im like mom im 24yrs old married and MOVED OUT plus im in college right now you know for once in my life im doing good and its like no matter what i do she just doesnt care she always putting me down calling me names but yet she does everything for my sister i hate that i cant tell her nothing best of luck with everything i dont let my mother get me down and u shouldnt either your a grown woman and its your life just make sure you never do to your kids what she did to you be the BEST MOMMY YOU CAN BE:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Thanks ilovehim91810
I don't mean to portray my mom as a monster, she's really not. She does love her grandchildren. She did the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter, we were walking in the mall, my son was 6 months at the time and she was like; "You're not pregnant again are you?" It's like she can't understand why we want our babies close together, even though my sister and I are 18 months apart. So if it's not how she would do things then it must not be the right way.


----------



## Libbysmum

We went to the Dr today (Sunday) cause I had MORE spotting! Still nothing significant but scared the crap out of me and DH. 
Doctor suggested blood tests to see what the levels are so we go back Monday for one test, Wednesday for the other and Friday for the results. Am praying it is NOT another MC! So nervously waiting...and more waiting...Praying the little baby is doing okay!


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> 3rdbabybump - I don't know how long OH plans on telling his mom. When he was telling them that he proposed, the first question out of his stepdad's mouth was "Is she pregnant?" He said no, she said WHEW! and said ok let's get your mom. Now that I am I'm afraid of how she'll react. Before he asked me to marry him I asked him how he planned on telling his mom if we finally do end up pregnant, he said he might wait until we're in the hospital with the baby in our arms before calling her. I haven't seen her in 10 months so I guess it could work but with the Holidays and the fact I'll be 8 months pregnant at my wedding, I don't see how she could miss it!!

jjsmom- i wouldnt worry about her im sure she'll be happy and if not i wouldnt even worry about it don't let her mess up your specailly moment:hugs:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Libbysmum said:


> We went to the Dr today (Sunday) cause I had MORE spotting! Still nothing significant but scared the crap out of me and DH.
> Doctor suggested blood tests to see what the levels are so we go back Monday for one test, Wednesday for the other and Friday for the results. Am praying it is NOT another MC! So nervously waiting...and more waiting...Praying the little baby is doing okay!

I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray for you and your baby. Keep us posted. You'll be on my mind all week now.


----------



## Sparkles237

Anyone getting sickness yet??? I woke up about 2am here and now can't get back to sleep as I'm feeling really sick :-(


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Sparkles237 said:


> Anyone getting sickness yet??? I woke up about 2am here and now can't get back to sleep as I'm feeling really sick :-(

I only get slight nausea when I'm hungry. Did you try having a small snack? It might help your sick feeling and then you can get some sleep.


----------



## luminescent

ilovehim91810 said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well today! I'm starting to get nervous about telling people when the time comes. I hadn't mentioned it here yet, but I'm only 20. And while I'm extremely excited and ready for this, I don't know what my mom will say. I am even nervous about telling OH-- I was planning to wait until a doc confirms it which should be within a week. We were not ttc but not preventing either. He's 24 and I know he wants kids but as I am in college it's probably not the best timing. More scared of what my mom will say, although I know everything will turn out for the best eventually. Sorry for the rambling, it's just becoming more real that I will have to address this soon. Any other young moms or moms-to-be here with advice?
> 
> HEY LUMNESCENT
> i was 18 when i got pregnant with my son and 19 when i had him! so i totally understand what your going threw, atleast your OH is doing something ith his life because my son father wasn doing nothing and then to top it off when i told him i was pregnant he busted out the A word and told me he didnt want nomore kids because he already had two but i just want feelig that and it really hurt me because we werent just a fing or a one night stand we was together since i wa 15yrs old so for him to leave me high and dry just killed me but im so happy he did because when my son turn a yr old me and Dh had started dating, and i was so happy becaue i had the biggest crush on him for th longest time i just didnt think he like me and not only that but he had someone and so did I at the time i was always real close to him and his sisters. matter of fact me n his older sister was pregnant at the sametime and she help me out alot with baby things!! anyways like i was saying dh has been in my son and my life since he was one he has done everything nd so much more for us we got married in 2010 and are still going stronge his baby will be our first baby together and im still young im only 24 and he wil be 29 nexts month things get ruff and i dont think there ever is a right time for a baby but i know you can do it i was a young mom and my son turn out great he just turn 5 on oct 14th is in pre*k can ride a bike roller blade knows his abc can count till like 30 heck maybe even more and even reads alittle bit!!
> now as far as my mom acted about my son she wasn't to hot on the issue but was there at the hospital when i had him held my legs in the air cut the cord n lots more but my moms not the nicest person out there you know look at it this way once you have the baby your mom will change if she not for it now but im sure she will be happy for you thats good that you wanna confirm first but as soon as you do sit down n have a talk with OH first & then Mom wish you the best of luck and welcome you to july sunbeams wishig u a H&H 9months sweetie feel free to message me at anytime kk:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much for the encouragement. thinking about a baby is one thing and I know it will be wonderful and all worth it, but I'm just realizing that not everyone is going to be as happy as I am. my mom loves kids, she was a preschool teacher for years and I know she wants grandkids. it'll just be disappointment that I'm not married, still in school, etc. your son sounds just perfect, and I'm glad you found your dh! gives me hope that things will turn out well. I've made an appointment for monday..if things are still looking good I suppose it will be time to tell oh. so that will be a start


----------



## oneandtwo

3rdbabybump said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes and I agree- I don't think there is a "right" time to have a baby or that someone should wait til they can afford a baby...that's just an excuse people say to feel better about not having kids. Just my opinion. I look around and think people who have kids make do...sure not everyone can afford the $900 stroller but what is wrong with the 2nd hand $30 stroller? A baby doesn't care as long as it gets a nice walk in it from time to time. We got most of our DD's things hand-me-downs from friends and family I hardly had to buy her anything new and the things she got looked practically new even if they had been worn a couple of times before.
> 
> I completely agree. I'm actually surprised after everyone tells you how expensive children are, how not expensive you can make things by shopping around, kijiji, swap and buys, ect. And ya babies don't care and if you choose wisely you can get some like new stuff.
> 
> I'm so bummed lately. Before we found out for sure we were pregnant, I was talking to my mom and she has this habit of asking if I'm pregnant. We were talking about how she video taped my sons birth and she says "Your not pregnant again, are you? I hope." This made me so sad. My husband and I really want a big family and we've tried for all of our children, none were accidents. Why can't she just be happy.
> Today she came over and she touches my belly and again she asks. "You're not pregnant again are you?" I'm getting to the point where if I didn't have to tell her I might just go the 9 months in silence. Anyone experience similar experiences with family? What did you to?Click to expand...

Yes, all four sets of parents are going to be disappointed! they wanted us to be done. after our third son. they project their experiences on us which i think are no where near the same. Our first three children were very planned, and we experience a lot of heartache to get them . Even though this baby wasnt planned we are still excited (now that the shock is going) My MIL always tells me I dont need more kids(none of hers were planned and she burned out and basically stopped raising her kids and let them run around like crazy people) and my dad doesnt like children and didnt want the ones he has, they are just a burden to him. so yes I know how you feel and it sucks. I do actually think my mom will be happy but she is mentally ill, so it kind of voids her opinion to me. We are not planning on telling until we know gender...and we arent even going to call! We are going to send announcements in the mail. thankfully we dont live anywhere near family so if there is a backlash we can simply ignore the phone calls!! 

:hugs: I hope she takes it well when you do tell her the news!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> We went to the Dr today (Sunday) cause I had MORE spotting! Still nothing significant but scared the crap out of me and DH.
> Doctor suggested blood tests to see what the levels are so we go back Monday for one test, Wednesday for the other and Friday for the results. Am praying it is NOT another MC! So nervously waiting...and more waiting...Praying the little baby is doing okay!

Oh no!! *hugs* I'm so nervous for you. Hope it's nothing!!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

oneandtwo said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes and I agree- I don't think there is a "right" time to have a baby or that someone should wait til they can afford a baby...that's just an excuse people say to feel better about not having kids. Just my opinion. I look around and think people who have kids make do...sure not everyone can afford the $900 stroller but what is wrong with the 2nd hand $30 stroller? A baby doesn't care as long as it gets a nice walk in it from time to time. We got most of our DD's things hand-me-downs from friends and family I hardly had to buy her anything new and the things she got looked practically new even if they had been worn a couple of times before.
> 
> I completely agree. I'm actually surprised after everyone tells you how expensive children are, how not expensive you can make things by shopping around, kijiji, swap and buys, ect. And ya babies don't care and if you choose wisely you can get some like new stuff.
> 
> I'm so bummed lately. Before we found out for sure we were pregnant, I was talking to my mom and she has this habit of asking if I'm pregnant. We were talking about how she video taped my sons birth and she says "Your not pregnant again, are you? I hope." This made me so sad. My husband and I really want a big family and we've tried for all of our children, none were accidents. Why can't she just be happy.
> Today she came over and she touches my belly and again she asks. "You're not pregnant again are you?" I'm getting to the point where if I didn't have to tell her I might just go the 9 months in silence. Anyone experience similar experiences with family? What did you to?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all four sets of parents are going to be disappointed! they wanted us to be done. after our third son. they project their experiences on us which i think are no where near the same. Our first three children were very planned, and we experience a lot of heartache to get them . Even though this baby wasnt planned we are still excited (now that the shock is going) My MIL always tells me I dont need more kids(none of hers were planned and she burned out and basically stopped raising her kids and let them run around like crazy people) and my dad doesnt like children and didnt want the ones he has, they are just a burden to him. so yes I know how you feel and it sucks. I do actually think my mom will be happy but she is mentally ill, so it kind of voids her opinion to me. We are not planning on telling until we know gender...and we arent even going to call! We are going to send announcements in the mail. thankfully we dont live anywhere near family so if there is a backlash we can simply ignore the phone calls!!
> 
> :hugs: I hope she takes it well when you do tell her the news!Click to expand...

I'm sure she will and I'm just making a mountain out of a molehill it's funny how the grandparents think that our kids are their kids. I like my dads way of grandparenting, just have fun with them then give them back. He doesn't feel the need to pose his opinion on how I'm raising my kids on me at all. Leaves it all up to my mom :) I'd be nice if I could wait to tell them that long, but we live very close and I see them at least once a week. If I start showing as early as I've read you do with your 3rd baby I don't think I'm even gong to make it to 12 weeks.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I just have to say thanks ladies for the words of encouragement and the stories it's made my mood soo much better, I think I can actually go to sleep relaxed now. It feels so good to talk to people that understand and are just lovely.


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> Thanks ilovehim91810
> I don't mean to portray my mom as a monster, she's really not. She does love her grandchildren. She did the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter, we were walking in the mall, my son was 6 months at the time and she was like; "You're not pregnant again are you?" It's like she can't understand why we want our babies close together, even though my sister and I are 18 months apart. So if it's not how she would do things then it must not be the right way.

lol i wasnt trying to make her out as a monster either i understand where you are coming from and my mom loves my son very much to she just wasnt to thrilled when i told her i was pregnant at 18 and not married yet! and you know my mom didnt start getting mean intil she got sick she has alot wrong with her even has to go to number 2 in a bag thats hook onto her stomach so i know that she just in alot of pain and i know she loves me but i just wish she didnt say some of the things she does to me! im a good mother and a good wife now you know her marriage didnt work out either everyone not perfect and everyone makes mistakes now my son wasn't a mistake at ALL i dont know where id be without him he is my heart my soul the reason why i breathe and his father wasnt either because if not for him my son wouldnt be here he just wasnt my best choice but im 24yrs old married my son just turn 5 so i think ive done a good spacing job even know i understand what you mean about close my sister was born 1.14.87 and i was born 3.16.88 lol talk about back to back. i just think she wants me and my kids to have a better life then she gave to us or my grandmother gave to her but i think my mom did a good job i think she is a good mom i just think we are to much ALIKE and we both like to always be right


----------



## 3rdbabybump

ilovehim91810 said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ilovehim91810
> I don't mean to portray my mom as a monster, she's really not. She does love her grandchildren. She did the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter, we were walking in the mall, my son was 6 months at the time and she was like; "You're not pregnant again are you?" It's like she can't understand why we want our babies close together, even though my sister and I are 18 months apart. So if it's not how she would do things then it must not be the right way.
> 
> lol i wasnt trying to make her out as a monster either i understand where you are coming from and my mom loves my son very much to she just wasnt to thrilled when i told her i was pregnant at 18 and not married yet! and you know my mom didnt start getting mean intil she got sick she has alot wrong with her even has to go to number 2 in a bag thats hook onto her stomach so i know that she just in alot of pain and i know she loves me but i just wish she didnt say some of the things she does to me! im a good mother and a good wife now you know her marriage didnt work out either everyone not perfect and everyone makes mistakes now my son wasn't a mistake at ALL i dont know where id be without him he is my heart my soul the reason why i breathe and his father wasnt either because if not for him my son wouldnt be here he just wasnt my best choice but im 24yrs old married my son just turn 5 so i think ive done a good spacing job even know i understand what you mean about close my sister was born 1.14.87 and i was born 3.16.88 lol talk about back to back. i just think she wants me and my kids to have a better life then she gave to us or my grandmother gave to her but i think my mom did a good job i think she is a good mom i just think we are to much ALIKE and we both like to always be rightClick to expand...

I'm sorry I didn't mean to say you were portraying her look like a monster or anything, I just was reading back to what I said initially and didn't want to give a false impression that she was. I did really appreciate your story and words of encouragement. I've told myself many many times that I know my mom is a good mother and I do love her but I will NEVER do to my children a lot of what she does to us (my sister and my brother). And she really doesn't mean to come off that way but she does and it's hurtful even if she doesn't get it.

I guess that could be it that she just wants a better life for us than we got when we were little. We did struggle financially a lot when I was growing up. But you know that's not what I remember most about growing up, it's all the amazing experiences they gave us as a family that really didn't cost any money. That's why DH and I want to have a big family. We might not be able to buy our kids every little thing they want but that's not what's important anyways.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I find it so amazing at how small our little beans are and yet when I'm laying in bed, if I lay on my stomach or right now I'm bent over the computer in bed, it feels like I have a tennis ball in my pelvis. Crazy :wacko:


----------



## dove830

3rdbabybump said:


> I find it so amazing at how small our little beans are and yet when I'm laying in bed, if I lay on my stomach or right now I'm bent over the computer in bed, it feels like I have a tennis ball in my pelvis. Crazy :wacko:

This is my 4th pregnancy--I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks in July--and I find that I already look pregnant! I`m wondering if it`s because this is my 4th....do you feel like you`ve shown earlier with each pregnancy, or about the same...


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ilovehim91810
> I don't mean to portray my mom as a monster, she's really not. She does love her grandchildren. She did the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter, we were walking in the mall, my son was 6 months at the time and she was like; "You're not pregnant again are you?" It's like she can't understand why we want our babies close together, even though my sister and I are 18 months apart. So if it's not how she would do things then it must not be the right way.
> 
> lol i wasnt trying to make her out as a monster either i understand where you are coming from and my mom loves my son very much to she just wasnt to thrilled when i told her i was pregnant at 18 and not married yet! and you know my mom didnt start getting mean intil she got sick she has alot wrong with her even has to go to number 2 in a bag thats hook onto her stomach so i know that she just in alot of pain and i know she loves me but i just wish she didnt say some of the things she does to me! im a good mother and a good wife now you know her marriage didnt work out either everyone not perfect and everyone makes mistakes now my son wasn't a mistake at ALL i dont know where id be without him he is my heart my soul the reason why i breathe and his father wasnt either because if not for him my son wouldnt be here he just wasnt my best choice but im 24yrs old married my son just turn 5 so i think ive done a good spacing job even know i understand what you mean about close my sister was born 1.14.87 and i was born 3.16.88 lol talk about back to back. i just think she wants me and my kids to have a better life then she gave to us or my grandmother gave to her but i think my mom did a good job i think she is a good mom i just think we are to much ALIKE and we both like to always be rightClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't mean to say you were portraying her look like a monster or anything, I just was reading back to what I said initially and didn't want to give a false impression that she was. I did really appreciate your story and words of encouragement. I've told myself many many times that I know my mom is a good mother and I do love her but I will NEVER do to my children a lot of what she does to us (my sister and my brother). And she really doesn't mean to come off that way but she does and it's hurtful even if she doesn't get it.
> 
> I guess that could be it that she just wants a better life for us than we got when we were little. We did struggle financially a lot when I was growing up. But you know that's not what I remember most about growing up, it's all the amazing experiences they gave us as a family that really didn't cost any money. That's why DH and I want to have a big family. We might not be able to buy our kids every little thing they want but that's not what's important anyways.Click to expand...

wow 3rdbabybump you have said what ive been trying to get out!! i feel the total same way about my mom! and you know it was the same for me and my sister growing up we didnt have alot of money but my mom and dad would do anything to make us happy i remember my dad used to count pennys to get gas to get me to gymnastics because he knew it was my life and my mom was at all of my cheerleading comps even when we went to fl and tx, they were both at all my school trips which ment the world to me alot more then any money you know im so glad we all can help each other out on here!


----------



## ilovehim91810

TMI ALERT GUYS!!!!

my DH loves my boobs and is always touching them but they are starting to get so sore escpecailly my nipples its driving him crazy not touching but i had to say something i couldnt put up with the pain nemore!! im starting to feel alittle better about my doctors apt


----------



## 3rdbabybump

ilovehim91810 said:


> TMI ALERT GUYS!!!!
> 
> my DH loves my boobs and is always touching them but they are starting to get so sore escpecailly my nipples its driving him crazy not touching but i had to say something i couldnt put up with the pain nemore!! im starting to feel alittle better about my doctors apt

Too Funny I remember with my first my nips were sooo sore and DH accidentally rubbed my chest and I gasped and hit him :) I'm not usually a violent person so it kind of took him aback. Also maybe TMI but with my first I had an incredible aversion to sex. Soo poor DH didn't get any for about 12 months. DD wasn't soo bad but this time again, I have no interest. Poor guy is soo sad.


----------



## wantababybad2

sue_88 said:


> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol

I am!! Lol. I feel like in already showing...lol. my belly feels hard from bloat...lol. I learned tonight that I can't cook or eat hamburger meat. The smell, look, and though makes me sick. And ketchup. I can't smell it either. Makes me gag.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

dove830 said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> I find it so amazing at how small our little beans are and yet when I'm laying in bed, if I lay on my stomach or right now I'm bent over the computer in bed, it feels like I have a tennis ball in my pelvis. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy--I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks in July--and I find that I already look pregnant! I`m wondering if it`s because this is my 4th....do you feel like you`ve shown earlier with each pregnancy, or about the same...Click to expand...

You know I'm not really sure. People started saying I was huge earlier with my second but I don't really know about when exactly I started to show. Clothes started getting tight fast but that might have just been bloat. I'm really curious as to when I'm going to really start to show this time. What about you, being your 4th do you find you started showing earlier and earlier, do you remember about when?


----------



## oneandtwo

I've got a small belly already. i show really early, but most other people don't notice for a while. i was 17ish weeks before anyone noticed with my third!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

wantababybad2 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> I am!! Lol. I feel like in already showing...lol. my belly feels hard from bloat...lol. I learned tonight that I can't cook or eat hamburger meat. The smell, look, and though makes me sick. And ketchup. I can't smell it either. Makes me gag.Click to expand...

You know it's funny I can't help but want to feel what that's like.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

oneandtwo said:


> I've got a small belly already. i show really early, but most other people don't notice for a while. i was 17ish weeks before anyone noticed with my third!

We'll have to keep in touch with that, maybe we can all do a bump posting when we're a little further along. I'd be nice to see all the little bumps. :D


----------



## 3rdbabybump

oneandtwo said:


> I've got a small belly already. i show really early, but most other people don't notice for a while. i was 17ish weeks before anyone noticed with my third!

How far are you anyways? What's your EDD


----------



## mummyclo

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!! 
I've got a major swollen throte today and its a tad sore but mostly just dry feeling.....
Sneezing lots too! 
I think we will tell my parents today :D


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!
> I've got a major swollen throte today and its a tad sore but mostly just dry feeling.....
> Sneezing lots too!
> I think we will tell my parents today :D

i hope u feel better!!!:hugs:


----------



## wantababybad2

3rdbabybump said:


> wantababybad2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else crazy bloated??? It's so uncomfortable!
> 
> And Im always hungry, but I dont feel sick yet so Im making the most of being hungry for a couple of weeks lol
> 
> I am!! Lol. I feel like in already showing...lol. my belly feels hard from bloat...lol. I learned tonight that I can't cook or eat hamburger meat. The smell, look, and though makes me sick. And ketchup. I can't smell it either. Makes me gag.Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's funny I can't help but want to feel what that's like.Click to expand...

Feel wat wat is like? The bloat is incredibly uncomfortable. I catch myself sort if sucking in when I'm standing. I guess I naturally do anyways. And when I unsuck in...lol...it hurts. My muscles r so sore from it. But I can't help it. The hamburger thing really upsets me...lol. and I hate the feeling of gagging. Its terrible. I can't talk to much or I gag. I can't eat a lot or I gag. I have been emotional all day. I threw up 3 times this morning. Not from ms though. I have a weak stomach anyways and now that everything is amplified...lol... its even weaker. But I was taking the bathroom trash out and I just couldn't do it. Told hubby its his job from now on.


----------



## ilovehim91810

ok ladies so i was getting alittle worried that about my hcg levels so i google it and found this! 


A transvaginal ultrasound should be able to show at least a gestational sac once the hCG levels have reached between 1,000 - 2,000mIU/ml. Because levels can differentiate so much and conception dating can be wrong, a diagnosis should not be made by ultrasound findings until the hCG level has reached at least 2,000.

The hCG levels should not be used to date a pregnancy since these numbers can vary so widely.

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


A normal pregnancy may have low hCG levels and result in a perfectly healthy baby. The results from an ultrasound after 5 - 6 weeks gestation are much more accurate than using hCG numbers.

so ladies i feel so much better reading this i thought maybe something was wrong but i also used a beta hcg calculator were you enter your 1st beta and 2nd beta and my hcg levels are doubling about every 30hours so if thursday they were 509.3 they should be probably around 1000 or 2000 and that means i should be able to see my baby when i make my apointment for my first u/s im praying the doctor send me im sure she will i'll tell her i dont remember my LMP!!  i feel so relax and at easy now well its getting realli late so i will ttyl tomorrow well later on today good night


----------



## JP19

Morning Ladies!! Wow this group grows so much every time I log off!! It's soo hard to keep up. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! 

Is anyone else struggling with not telling people?? I was out at a late Halloween party last night with my best friend... She knows me and hubby are trying and of course I wasn't drinking... All night she keep asking me and telling me that she best be the first to know.. Bless her! I really want to tell her but I'm nervous before the 12 week mark. We've only told parents so far an brothers and sisters! My friends getting married next year and I feel I should tell out of respect that I'm not going to be able to attend her hen party... What do you all think, should I tell her???!! xxx


----------



## sue_88

JP19 said:


> Morning Ladies!! Wow this group grows so much every time I log off!! It's soo hard to keep up.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with not telling people?? I was out at a late Halloween party last night with my best friend... She knows me and hubby are trying and of course I wasn't drinking... All night she keep asking me and telling me that she best be the first to know.. Bless her! I really want to tell her but I'm nervous before the 12 week mark. We've only told parents so far an brothers and sisters! My friends getting married next year and I feel I should tell out of respect that I'm not going to be able to attend her hen party... What do you all think, should I tell her???!! xxx

Don't feel like you have to tell her. You can still wait till 12 weeks - hen party or no hen party. She'll understand if she knows about pregnancy. It's not being disrespectful to keep it in until you are into 2nd Tri.

Im really struggling too......there is only 1 person that knows and that is my best friend - they are TTC too. Telling the parents next weekend! :) Then that's it until 12-16weeks, or not until I feel ready lol.

I told the check out girl in Next yesterday which gave me some relief :) lol!


----------



## JP19

Yeah I know I shouldn't feel like I have to tell her, in just so undecided half of me really wants to tell her as I know she'd want to support me etc... But the other half of me wants to just get past the 12 weeks mark. 

I'm finding it hard at work to, people always asking me to go for a drink after work, an other little things and I think oh I can't do that etc... I just want everyone to know hehe!! Roll on Xmas so I can shout it from the rooftops!!! xx


----------



## mummyclo

JP19 said:


> Yeah I know I shouldn't feel like I have to tell her, in just so undecided half of me really wants to tell her as I know she'd want to support me etc... But the other half of me wants to just get past the 12 weeks mark.
> 
> I'm finding it hard at work to, people always asking me to go for a drink after work, an other little things and I think oh I can't do that etc... I just want everyone to know hehe!! Roll on Xmas so I can shout it from the rooftops!!! xx

I feel totally the same! It's hard isn't it!


----------



## honeycheeks

it is a bfn for me...:(


----------



## sue_88

honeycheeks said:


> it is a bfn for me...:(

So sorry xx


----------



## JP19

honeycheeks said:


> it is a bfn for me...:(

Really sorry to hear this Honeycheeks!! xxx


----------



## Medipea

Hi ladies! New to this group. Got my :bfp: yesterday!! So far we've only told one couple we're really close with. Plan to hold off on telling everyone else until Christmas. It's going to be really tough however I'll feel better being at the 12wk mark then, as well it will be an awesome surprise for them all.


----------



## JP19

Congrats on ur BFP Medipea!! When's ur due date?? x


----------



## alannadee

Hi everyone! congrats to all the new BFP!!s

should i be getting more symptons by now?? all ive got is tender boobs on and off and tired. Starting to worry that i should be feeling some thing else by now!!
With my last pregnancy my symptoms disapeared a week before i found out i had lost the baby. 
suppose im just gonna worry untill i get to the 12 week scan.


----------



## JP19

alannadee said:


> Hi everyone! congrats to all the new BFP!!s
> 
> should i be getting more symptons by now?? all ive got is tender boobs on and off and tired. Starting to worry that i should be feeling some thing else by now!!
> With my last pregnancy my symptoms disapeared a week before i found out i had lost the baby.
> suppose im just gonna worry untill i get to the 12 week scan.

I too have no symptoms... Apart from being a little tired.. It worries me a lot but I keep trying to tell myself that everyone's different and not everyone gets every symptom. I was asking my mum about her experiences after having 3 children and she told me she had no complaints of symptoms with any of her pregnancies... So maybe I won't either? It is worrying though! xx


----------



## misshastings

Helloo medipea! You are due the same day as me :) x


----------



## JJsmom

mummyclo said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!
> I've got a major swollen throte today and its a tad sore but mostly just dry feeling.....
> Sneezing lots too!
> I think we will tell my parents today :D

I woke up feeling the exact same way!!! I hope you feel better!! My OH woke me up this morning at around 6. All he did was put his arm on me then get up out of bed. Needless to say I wasn't too happy cause I couldn't go back to sleep after I went potty. but he was snoring like crazy! Then of course DS came in at 8 and was up so now I have to get up. Looks like I get another nap today! YAY! LOL! As long as I get most of my homework done today I should say!


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome medipea!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!

Sorry to hear honeycheeks! :hugs:

Alannadee, every pregnancy is different! I myself am very tired all the time, I'm nauseous when I don't eat, and my tummy is hurts being so bloated, my back hurts, my boobs hurt, and I pee a lot! But those are just my symptoms. I've read through here that some feel symptoms, some don't. It depends on how your body handles everything. I didn't even feel this much with my DS! Only reason I knew I was pregnant with him was because I had realized I had missed my period for about a week and tested. I did get sick twice with him but that was because of the medicine the doc had put me on for an infection. So try not to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ladies, I know what you mean about the nausea - it happens for me with strong smells and in enclosed spaces. I start gagging and I don't like it!!!

My sense of smell has gone MEGA-sensitive! I think DH's brother and wife may have guessed I'm preggo last night - I kept going on about the smell of fireworks when no-one else could smell them!! And then I fell asleep straight after dinner! I can't hide it!

I was so happy last night though - I found I couldn't like on my tummy because of bump - its not big at all, but it feels like I've got a tennis ball there, even though Munchkin is not that big yet! It's so EXCITING!!!

We have names picked out already (we did way before BFP!)
Roseanna Elise and Luke Benjamin xx

How is everyone? xx


----------



## oneandtwo

3rdbabybump said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I've got a small belly already. i show really early, but most other people don't notice for a while. i was 17ish weeks before anyone noticed with my third!
> 
> How far are you anyways? What's your EDDClick to expand...

I'll be six weeks tomorrow! :) my eddy is July 1st.

and that would be fun to do a belly post, especially comparing with how many children people have had.


----------



## Breadsticks

I don't have many symptoms either. Boobs are sore but nothing too bad. The main thing is I'm always so tired, I've taken naps almost every day since about 7DPO :haha:

Nausea is not so bad right now. If I don't eat for a while I feel sick but I was like that before pregnancy. I'm hoping morning sickness isn't bad for me. When I talked to my mom yesterday she told me hers was terrible :/ I remember when she was pregnant with my little brother (I was in high school) she could only use a specific brand and flavor of toothpaste or she'd be puking like crazy!

How is everyone this morning? Hope you ladies enjoyed that extra hour of sleep :)


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations *Medipea*! :flower:

*ilovehin91810* - I slept all last night with the cushion between my legs & my back wasn't bad at all this morning! Definitely on to a winner :thumbup:

*oneandtwo* - I'm extra gassy at night too! Glad it's not just me :hugs:

*Libbysmum* - I'm am thinking of you & praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

*3rdbabybump* - I'm so glad you said that! I'm convinced I can feel something there & keep telling myself I'm imagining it because it's too early but I'm not alone :happydance:

*mummyclo* - I hope you feel better soon. How did telling the parents go? We're telling ours on Tuesday provided the scan goes well.

*JP19* - Definitely struggling with not telling! I was working on reception on Wednesday & there were temps in for their induction & all I could think is "I can tell them... They don't know me...". Why would they even care? :haha: And I definitely wouldn't worry about the hen party. I had a pregnant friend cancel coming to my hen party about an hour before it started. So long as you don't do that, you're good.

*honeycheeks* - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

My daughter took the telling out of our hands! (Silly two year olds!) I've had a conversation with her about keeping it secret from now on... but you never know if it took. I'm stupidly excited because I took another pg test this morning and the test was darker than the control! 

I'm only a little nauseous on and off. Nothing like I was with my first.. it IS more than with my MC though so that's kind of promising. 

With the mc last month we'd asked Jessie what she thought it was and she consistently said boy. This time she's saying girl! A girl would definitely be easier but poor DH is hoping for a boy this time.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

karry1412 said:


> Definitely struggling with not telling! I was working on reception on Wednesday & there were temps in for their induction & all I could think is "I can tell them... They don't know me...". Why would they even care? :haha: And I definitely wouldn't worry about the hen party. I had a pregnant friend cancel coming to my hen party about an hour before it started. So long as you don't do that, you're good.

LOL sounds like me, we had the pest control guy out and I was thinking 'he totally doesn't know us...I can tell him' then just opened my mouth and it poof, first random stranger informed.


----------



## lolasweet

*Breadsticks*, the name aisling is absolutly lovely, and i have never heard it before. my GF that is due next week has picked the name Isla, which i think is very pretty as well

*Libbysmom* Fingers crossed, hope everything goes ok

*Ilovehime91810* Dont worry, DH has not touched my boobs in over a year. when i first got pregnant a year and a half a go, i went from an A cup to a D cup, my boobs were so sore. just wait till you start breastfeeding if you decide to do so! he wanted to touch them so bad but i just felt weird since they were my babies feeding tool! i stopped breastfeeding last week when i found out i was pregnant, so he still cant touch them. i guess in 2014 he can to go town!!!!

so sorry *honeycheeks*, hopefully it happens for you soon!

I just figured out we will be able to tell family at Christmas time!!! im still a little nervous about having two 16 months apart, and im not sure what kind of comments we will get when we tell people. 

im hoping i dont start to show before we announce. i gained almost 60 lbs last time, and i just finished loosing the weight, so im going to be really good this time around!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lolasweet said:


> I just figured out we will be able to tell family at Christmas time!!! im still a little nervous about having two 16 months apart, and im not sure what kind of comments we will get when we tell people.
> 
> im hoping i dont start to show before we announce. i gained almost 60 lbs last time, and i just finished loosing the weight, so im going to be really good this time around!

Kinda exciting that we'll all be finishing the 1st tri at Christmas. I worked out that I'll be 12 weeks on Christmas eve. I was even debating putting a pregnancy announcement on the back of our christmas cards!


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT GUYS!!!!
> 
> my DH loves my boobs and is always touching them but they are starting to get so sore escpecailly my nipples its driving him crazy not touching but i had to say something i couldnt put up with the pain nemore!! im starting to feel alittle better about my doctors apt
> 
> Too Funny I remember with my first my nips were sooo sore and DH accidentally rubbed my chest and I gasped and hit him :) I'm not usually a violent person so it kind of took him aback. Also maybe TMI but with my first I had an incredible aversion to sex. Soo poor DH didn't get any for about 12 months. DD wasn't soo bad but this time again, I have no interest. Poor guy is soo sad.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lol 3rdbaby that is funny, with my first my boobs didnt hurt AT ALL and actually now that i think of it they didnt leak or nothing i even tired to breastfeed and pump and got NO MILK!! I would love to try to breastfeed with this baby though:) my friend just had a baby in june and she been breastfeed and omg she got so skinny its crazi.
> Aww your poor DH, heck its been the total opposite for me im on DH like white on rice and TMI but i love when he touching my BOOBIES lol yup TMI oh well we all are grown anyway i was on him before like crazi but i guess now because i dont have all that stress on me about trying to get pregnant so its even more BETTER then me im so glad that after 2yrs of being married that we still got that spice matter fact hubby come back from work today hehehe OClick to expand...


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

[sorry I've been MIA this weekend. Ill be back in an a few hours to update the front page]


----------



## Breadsticks

Lolasweet, thank you! Isla is a gorgeous name, I love it :)

BeccaMichelle, my little brother will be 11 in December. I told him yesterday and I have a feeling he's going to tell people lol. He's so excited to be an uncle! I hear you on the test...I took a digital a couple nights ago after I had been drinking tons of water and peeing lots and it still showed up "pregnant"...completely made my night :D


----------



## 3rdbabybump

ilovehim91810 said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> lol 3rdbaby that is funny, with my first my boobs didnt hurt AT ALL and actually now that i think of it they didnt leak or nothing i even tired to breastfeed and pump and got NO MILK!! I would love to try to breastfeed with this baby though:) my friend just had a baby in june and she been breastfeed and omg she got so skinny its crazi.
> Aww your poor DH, heck its been the total opposite for me im on DH like white on rice and TMI but i love when he touching my BOOBIES lol yup TMI oh well we all are grown anyway i was on him before like crazi but i guess now because i dont have all that stress on me about trying to get pregnant so its even more BETTER then me im so glad that after 2yrs of being married that we still got that spice matter fact hubby come back from work today hehehe OClick to expand...
> 
> Soo funny I hope for DH sake the same thing isn't happening again. I think maybe it's a boy thing. I don't know I feel already we're having another boy. With my son I wanted salty food....MMMM MAYO. Aww I love Mayo. With my daughter I couldn't get enough cinnamon buns I think I must have baked about 12 batches in the span of about 2 weeks. Don't worry my DH took most of that to work. But this one just feels like a boy again.Click to expand...


----------



## 3rdbabybump

For our names we only have the boys first right now. Liam
It's really nice hearing all the names on here


----------



## whigfield

Not even going to attempt to catch up with the past few pages I've missed. :haha:

@BeccaMichelle - Oh I know! I should hit 12 weeks on the 19th of December, it's so exciting! We're really hoping to have a scan around then so that we can put a picture in a christmas card for OH's dad. :)

@3rdbabybump Liam is a nice name! :flower:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Whigfield* - ooh that's a great idea. I'm having cards made up this year from Tiny Prints (they gave me a a great promo code for doing a blog post about them) and if by any chance we get an early scan then I can put a pic on the back with the caption Coming Summer 2013 lol that would be pretty awesome. 

I don't know what the time line for scans are like in America though. I think it all depends on the particular practice you go to. First was 12 weeks in the UK but maybe because I had a mc in september they'll want do one at 8 weeks or something? 

*Breadsticks* - I bought a few of the 88cent tests from Walmart and I'm trying very hard to use only one a week. I'm sure if the morning sickness or sore boobs kicks in like last time I'll feel better about everything and won't feel the compulsion to pee on sticks! According to my journal I started feeling sick 10 days after I got my first bfp. Today is 9 days.... bracing myself for tomorrow! lol Never thought I'd be excited to go through it all again.


----------



## mummyclo

karry1412 said:


> Congratulations *Medipea*! :flower:
> 
> *ilovehin91810* - I slept all last night with the cushion between my legs & my back wasn't bad at all this morning! Definitely on to a winner :thumbup:
> 
> *oneandtwo* - I'm extra gassy at night too! Glad it's not just me :hugs:
> 
> *Libbysmum* - I'm am thinking of you & praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> *3rdbabybump* - I'm so glad you said that! I'm convinced I can feel something there & keep telling myself I'm imagining it because it's too early but I'm not alone :happydance:
> 
> *mummyclo* - I hope you feel better soon. How did telling the parents go? We're telling ours on Tuesday provided the scan goes well.
> 
> *JP19* - Definitely struggling with not telling! I was working on reception on Wednesday & there were temps in for their induction & all I could think is "I can tell them... They don't know me...". Why would they even care? :haha: And I definitely wouldn't worry about the hen party. I had a pregnant friend cancel coming to my hen party about an hour before it started. So long as you don't do that, you're good.
> 
> *honeycheeks* - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Went well they seemed really happy :happydance:


----------



## Lauki

If everything is meant to be, we'll be buying Sophie a t-shirt saying: Big sister!
For Christmas for her to open when we're with family!

I thought that was a cool way of announcing!


----------



## alannadee

well the violent mood swings have kicked in!!!:growlmad: Ive just had a major fall out and shouting match with the owner of the yard where i keep my horses! Ended with me in floods of tears.:cry:

Feel fine now and made up with the lady in question. :flower: hope im not gona be like that for the whole pregnancy!


----------



## whigfield

@Becca Oooo. I'll have to check out your blog.

@Lauki That is so cute! We don't have any children so the only similar idea we could do would be to dress up our dogs! :haha: I think our family would get the wrong idea though and assume we're getting a new puppy!

@alanna :hugs: It's awful isn't it? I can be very moody without pregnancy hormones.. But it just feels so amplified now! Poor OH! :blush:


----------



## alannadee

My OH just disapears to his 'man shed' when i get moody. He doesnt cope well with mood swings at the best of times. Could be fun for him!!! lol


----------



## JJsmom

I got very moody yesterday with OH and DS. We had to go meet a wedding planner and we had to be out of the house at a certain time. Well needless to say, they were taking their time and I started screaming I'll leave them behind while I drive the hour and a half by myself! The car was moving when OH was jumping in the car. I'm like I told y'all to hurry up not take 10 mins! I was horrible.....


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

Well I will be 12 weeks on the 20th December. Not sure when my scan is yet. My first pre natal visit is booked for the 16th Nov. So looking forward to these exciting events* This will be my first baby and we are looking forward to the experience. 
The nausea starting to creep in here and there but sometimes not much as all but the peeing that stays lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

I dont know when we are due yet but roughly 10th July. This was a surprise esp since took 18 months with my first and 2 years second and we werent trying as only had my first period and my baby is just 15 weeks old. This should be fun! lol xx


----------



## Wriggley

2 panic attacks today :(

can anyone tell me what indigestion and heartburn feel like? past couple days i been getting this pain/uncomfortable feeling between my boobs and just under them. my mam thinks its one of these but wanted to get your opinions


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Lotus Womb *- oh my gosh the peeing!! If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd think I had diabetes! Sometimes I'm up twice a night to pee! and all this before the baby starts pushing on the bladder for added fun!

*Wriggley *- I'm not positive... you'd KNOW that it was heart burn... the burn is horrible. Mine didn't kick in fierce until the 3rd trimester last time. It _could_ be indigestion.. but if it's like a pain bubble or a sharp feeling it could be gas. I got a ton of gas bubbles last time and thought I was dying. My recommendation: yoga and chamomile tea!!

*wantingagirl *- WOW! Braver than I. There's no way I could handle two that close especially with a 3rd. Mine's almost 3 and I'm still nervous about it.

*whigfield* - haha yes I'd think it meant you were getting a new puppy too! The very beginning of my blog was all about being pregnant with number 1 but I've gotten very lax about updating it now that's she's two and keeps me running all over the place all the time! But it's going to be fun to go back and look at what I posted the first time around.

*Lauki* - definitely cute! We've already told my parents... but maybe we'll put her in a big sister t-shirt and skype my husbands parents when we tell them...


----------



## wantingagirl

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Lotus Womb *- oh my gosh the peeing!! If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd think I had diabetes! Sometimes I'm up twice a night to pee! and all this before the baby starts pushing on the bladder for added fun!
> 
> *Wriggley *- I'm not positive... you'd KNOW that it was heart burn... the burn is horrible. Mine didn't kick in fierce until the 3rd trimester last time. It _could_ be indigestion.. but if it's like a pain bubble or a sharp feeling it could be gas. I got a ton of gas bubbles last time and thought I was dying. My recommendation: yoga and chamomile tea!!
> 
> *wantingagirl *- WOW! Braver than I. There's no way I could handle two that close especially with a 3rd. Mine's almost 3 and I'm still nervous about it.
> 
> *whigfield* - haha yes I'd think it meant you were getting a new puppy too! The very beginning of my blog was all about being pregnant with number 1 but I've gotten very lax about updating it now that's she's two and keeps me running all over the place all the time! But it's going to be fun to go back and look at what I posted the first time around.
> 
> *Lauki* - definitely cute! We've already told my parents... but maybe we'll put her in a big sister t-shirt and skype my husbands parents when we tell them...

trust me hun it wasnt planned lol.... wanted to wait until my 3 year old was in school but guess someone has some other plans for me xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

wantingagirl said:


> trust me hun it wasnt planned lol.... wanted to wait until my 3 year old was in school but guess someone has some other plans for me xx

Wishing you all the patience and good luck I can!! You can do it :D


----------



## maratobe

my morning sickness has began to sneak in :( feeling very yucky in the mornings.
does anyone here have diabetes??


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> my morning sickness has began to sneak in :( feeling very yucky in the mornings.
> does anyone here have diabetes??

Hey, I don't but a friend of mine who just had a baby does. They had to deliver early because of some pre-eclamsia she was having but the baby is home now and healthy.:thumbup:
Just noticed you are in Australia too...oi oi oi :):happydance: Which state? I am in Qld.


----------



## JJsmom

I feel so stupid!!!!! I just realized I forgot to make my car payment on Tuesday! I am forgetful anyways but pregnancy brain is making it worse! I just sat here crying afraid it was going to affect OH's credit. Thankfully she said it doesn't unless we're over 30 days late but OMG! I can't believe I forgot that! Oh and rent of course....I forgot to put rent in the mail yesterday. So I'm really trying to hurt myself with extra fees and what not because I keep forgetting. :( Now I have to get a white board or something to put on the wall so I don't forget to pay my bills!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> I feel so stupid!!!!! I just realized I forgot to make my car payment on Tuesday! I am forgetful anyways but pregnancy brain is making it worse! I just sat here crying afraid it was going to affect OH's credit. Thankfully she said it doesn't unless we're over 30 days late but OMG! I can't believe I forgot that! Oh and rent of course....I forgot to put rent in the mail yesterday. So I'm really trying to hurt myself with extra fees and what not because I keep forgetting. :( Now I have to get a white board or something to put on the wall so I don't forget to pay my bills!

JJ - set your bills to auto pay from your online banking! BEST IDEA EVER!


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> my morning sickness has began to sneak in :( feeling very yucky in the mornings.
> does anyone here have diabetes??
> 
> Hey, I don't but a friend of mine who just had a baby does. They had to deliver early because of some pre-eclamsia she was having but the baby is home now and healthy.:thumbup:
> Just noticed you are in Australia too...oi oi oi :):happydance: Which state? I am in Qld.Click to expand...

yeah i delivered my daughter early by emergency c-section as well due to placenta abruption, gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia, im high risk this time around because i was dignosed with full on diabetes before falling pregnant. just wanted to see if there was anyone else :)
i am from victoria, right down the bottom :)


----------



## whigfield

@Lotus Womb - Yay! My first midwife's appointment is booked for then too. :happydance:

@wantingagirl - Oh my! I bet that was unexpected! :haha: You'll have your hands full but they say everything happens for a reason! 

@Wriggley - The only way I can describe it is like a burning around your chest/throat.

@JJ - I am soooo grateful we have direct debits for our bills or I'd be screwed! :dohh:

@mara - Aw, I don't, and my MS hasn't snuck in yet either. (Yes I am seriously complaining about this!) How far along are you? :flower:

I was just doing some random googling today and looked at cord blood banking - never heard of it before! Has anyone done it or is planning on doing it?


----------



## ilovehim91810

Medipea said:


> Hi ladies! New to this group. Got my :bfp: yesterday!! So far we've only told one couple we're really close with. Plan to hold off on telling everyone else until Christmas. It's going to be really tough however I'll feel better being at the 12wk mark then, as well it will be an awesome surprise for them all.

congrats to u wishin u a h&h 9months:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantababybad2

I tested again today to make sure the line was gettin darker, and it is. YAY!! That's excitin! I am terribly bloated. I have been nauseous. Everything gags me..lol. I feel like I have a cold. I'm very gassy. Very sore boobs. I can barely lay on em in bed. I keep forgettin everything. I was talkin to a friend yesterday and forgot wat I was sayin in mid-sentence. I keep forgettin to feed the dogs...lol. Oops! Is it always like this?


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> @Lotus Womb - Yay! My first midwife's appointment is booked for then too. :happydance:
> 
> @wantingagirl - Oh my! I bet that was unexpected! :haha: You'll have your hands full but they say everything happens for a reason!
> 
> @Wriggley - The only way I can describe it is like a burning around your chest/throat.
> 
> @JJ - I am soooo grateful we have direct debits for our bills or I'd be screwed! :dohh:
> 
> @mara - Aw, I don't, and my MS hasn't snuck in yet either. (Yes I am seriously complaining about this!) How far along are you? :flower:
> 
> I was just doing some random googling today and looked at cord blood banking - never heard of it before! Has anyone done it or is planning on doing it?

 Ive heard of cord banking for and i do know that it can be very costly!
However, i heard this true story about how this couple saved their first kids cord blood and when hey had their 2nd child a few years later he got really really sick and the cord blood saved his life!!! i say hey if you can afford it go for it


----------



## ilovehim91810

Breadsticks said:


> Lolasweet, thank you! Isla is a gorgeous name, I love it :)
> 
> BeccaMichelle, my little brother will be 11 in December. I told him yesterday and I have a feeling he's going to tell people lol. He's so excited to be an uncle! I hear you on the test...I took a digital a couple nights ago after I had been drinking tons of water and peeing lots and it still showed up "pregnant"...completely made my night :D


omg breadstick i did the same thing but with a dollar store cheapy look how dark my lines are now they are crazy dark i love it


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> lol 3rdbaby that is funny, with my first my boobs didnt hurt AT ALL and actually now that i think of it they didnt leak or nothing i even tired to breastfeed and pump and got NO MILK!! I would love to try to breastfeed with this baby though:) my friend just had a baby in june and she been breastfeed and omg she got so skinny its crazi.
> Aww your poor DH, heck its been the total opposite for me im on DH like white on rice and TMI but i love when he touching my BOOBIES lol yup TMI oh well we all are grown anyway i was on him before like crazi but i guess now because i dont have all that stress on me about trying to get pregnant so its even more BETTER then me im so glad that after 2yrs of being married that we still got that spice matter fact hubby come back from work today hehehe OClick to expand...
> 
> Soo funny I hope for DH sake the same thing isn't happening again. I think maybe it's a boy thing. I don't know I feel already we're having another boy. With my son I wanted salty food....MMMM MAYO. Aww I love Mayo. With my daughter I couldn't get enough cinnamon buns I think I must have baked about 12 batches in the span of about 2 weeks. Don't worry my DH took most of that to work. But this one just feels like a boy again.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i hope ur dh winds up getting some from ya lol!! you know what i feel like im having a girl because like u said with ur son u wanted salty foods and it was the same for me however ive been eatting lots of sweet fruit and like candy i really hope im having alittle girl not only that but i just feel totally different then what i did with my son i mean ill be happy with either or but i just want a girl since i already have a boy
> 
> LADIES- omg i wanted to tell you all i went into a 2nd hand store today and found one of them extrasaucers for $15 and it looks BRAND NEW im not going to lie i was about to buy it but im going to want intill i atleast know what im having just like i seen some summer baby clothes cute lil outfits for $2 it was crazi i think if i see a deal like that again ill just have to buy one girls and one boys and which ever one i dont have im sure ill use it as a baby shower gift to someone else due in the summerClick to expand...


----------



## Breadsticks

Ilovehim, that is so awesome! *LOVE* seeing that dark line!! I am trying to avoid shopping because I will want to buy everything lol! It is so hard, we're just so excited :D


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> Ive heard of cord banking for and i do know that it can be very costly!
> However, i heard this true story about how this couple saved their first kids cord blood and when hey had their 2nd child a few years later he got really really sick and the cord blood saved his life!!! i say hey if you can afford it go for it

I actually meant publically donating it! :haha: I don't think we could afford that!

Also, YAY at your lines! I took a test today and mine were the same as those! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to check in.

:hugs: to those who need it


----------



## maratobe

whigfield said:


> @mara - Aw, I don't, and my MS hasn't snuck in yet either. (Yes I am seriously complaining about this!) How far along are you? :flower:

im 4+5 :) i never got sick with my daughter but im feeling it already with this one! :dohh:


----------



## myra

Lotus & Becca: I'm with you there on the constant peeing! Somehow i didnt expect 'frequent urination' to mean at least hourly trips to the bathroom and 2-3 times per night already!

Tomorrow i will be 6 weeks-halfway to the 12 week mark & my 1st scan is on Wednesday-yay!! It seemed ike such a long wait when i first made the appt and now it is almost here.


----------



## abagailb14

I'm constantly peeing as well! Went before bed last night and still had to get up twice during the night to go, then again first thing in the morning! I'm a peeing machine lol :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I am grabbing every opportunity to go lay down and nap...totally feeling weak and lethargic. Only reason I am up now is cause I had to go pee.


----------



## maratobe

i would love a nap today haha


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> Ive heard of cord banking for and i do know that it can be very costly!
> However, i heard this true story about how this couple saved their first kids cord blood and when hey had their 2nd child a few years later he got really really sick and the cord blood saved his life!!! i say hey if you can afford it go for it
> 
> I actually meant publically donating it! :haha: I don't think we could afford that!
> 
> Also, YAY at your lines! I took a test today and mine were the same as those! :happydance:Click to expand...

I've read about this as well with my first two, but I've also read that if you can allow your baby to get all the cord blood it's actually really beneficial to them, can prevent a whole slew of stuff. For the baby to get all the blood they can't clamp the cord or cut it until it stops beating, about 3 min. I say if I can't save it for us, why not let my babies get all the benefits they can from it.


----------



## mummyclo

Morning!
Just wondering about NHS dating scan.... I would really like to have mine before Xmas so we can tell people in a card but ill be 12 weeks exactly Christmas Day! 
:dohh:
Might have to ask for it early or pay for one! Not that I can afford it!


----------



## Lauki

abagailb14 said:


> I'm constantly peeing as well! Went before bed last night and still had to get up twice during the night to go, then again first thing in the morning! I'm a peeing machine lol :)

Wait till you're 35+ weeks! You'll have to go even more often and it'll take at least 3 minutes to three point turn out of bed, lol!

I was being paranoid last night. My toddler slept crap and was awake for 1.5+ hours in the early hours, so I had to much time to think. I was afraid I wasn't pregnant anymore, so did another test and the line is super dark, darker than ever. So I guess that's a good sign!


----------



## Lauki

mummyclo said:


> Morning!
> Just wondering about NHS dating scan.... I would really like to have mine before Xmas so we can tell people in a card but ill be 12 weeks exactly Christmas Day!
> :dohh:
> Might have to ask for it early or pay for one! Not that I can afford it!

Maybe just discuss it with your Midwife :). I had mine with Sophie on the 23rd of December, so they do still do them that close to Christmas!


----------



## mummyclo

Lauki said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> Just wondering about NHS dating scan.... I would really like to have mine before Xmas so we can tell people in a card but ill be 12 weeks exactly Christmas Day!
> :dohh:
> Might have to ask for it early or pay for one! Not that I can afford it!
> 
> Maybe just discuss it with your Midwife :). I had mine with Sophie on the 23rd of December, so they do still do them that close to Christmas!Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks! Then I'll be able to relax Christmas Day :)


----------



## Lauki

Yea we used our scan as a Christmas surprise with Sophs! It was great :)!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ladies, has anyone ever heard that its not a good idea to wear high heels when you're PG?


----------



## Libbysmum

I think that would be more of a worry in third trimester. It has to do with circulation and the fact that you can fall or trip more easily in heels.
I hardly ever wear them anymore since having my DD...before her I use to wear heals out dancing salsa and stuff but since having her I have probably only worn heels about half a dozen times tops.


----------



## mummyclo

HopeforFuture said:


> Ladies, has anyone ever heard that its not a good idea to wear high heels when you're PG?

I think it's because its bad for your posture, plus legs get achey more quickly etc. in pregnancy.


----------



## Wriggley

thanks ladies i got a doc appointment this morning but its not been so bad today 

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## BooRooBear

Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Breadsticks said:


> Ilovehim, that is so awesome! *LOVE* seeing that dark line!! I am trying to avoid shopping because I will want to buy everything lol! It is so hard, we're just so excited :D

i know its hard breadsticks!!! i can't wait to buy little summer outfits for the baby especialy if i get to buy little dresses!! I dont really mind waiting to buy some stuff but like the stuff ive been seeing really cheap and dont think ill never find that deal again I WANT TO BUY, I HATE PASSING UP A GOOD DEAL<3


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> Ive heard of cord banking for and i do know that it can be very costly!
> However, i heard this true story about how this couple saved their first kids cord blood and when hey had their 2nd child a few years later he got really really sick and the cord blood saved his life!!! i say hey if you can afford it go for it
> 
> I actually meant publically donating it! :haha: I don't think we could afford that!
> 
> Also, YAY at your lines! I took a test today and mine were the same as those! :happydance:Click to expand...

OOOH i didnt know you could donate thats a good ideal if you come acrossed any info about it please do share because it known to save LIFES!! yeah i know i cant afford it they have a thing on tv and it make it look like it dont cost barely anything and then u look into it and are like WOW!


----------



## ilovehim91810

abagailb14 said:


> I'm constantly peeing as well! Went before bed last night and still had to get up twice during the night to go, then again first thing in the morning! I'm a peeing machine lol :)

omg me to it drives me crazy i must have got up 3-4times last night and then in the am i feel so UGH im so glad my DS is off school till WED!!! YAY well kinda yay its yay i dont gotta get up n get him up and off but its not yay that i don't get alittle break oh welll i took him ice skating yesterday maybe today will do roller skating he only 5 and omg ladies he is SO GOOD


----------



## JJsmom

I haven't had to wake up to pee yet. But if I get woke up by OH for whatever reason sure enough I have to go. But if I wake up briefly then I just turn over and go back to sleep. I slept like crap last night though. I woke up constantly and I dont' know why. I hate having to get up early and go to work but hopefully after LO is born I won't have to worry about that anymore!


----------



## Lotus Womb

BooRooBear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)

I really only have to worry about work Christmas Party on 14th December and I will drive so my axcuse is sorted. I am not a big drinker anyway but they all know I enjoy a glass a wine a a few cocktails at Christmas.

Also ladies about the cord cutting. I am a birth doula and a pregnancy yoga teacher part time. If you want a natural birth of placenta ensure baby gets cord blood you can write in your birth plan for no injection afterbirth and allow the cord to stop pulsating before it is cut. So it can be clamped right away but not cut. However if you had any medical interventions you need to have the injection for a quick safe delivery of the placenta.


----------



## ilovehim91810

BooRooBear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)

lol i know i have booroobear umm creative ideals??!?!?!?!? nope cant think of none right now but ive done told just about everyone beside my FAMILY!


----------



## JP19

ilovehim91810 said:


> [QUOTEv=BooRooBear;22763865]Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)

lol i know i have booroobear umm creative ideals??!?!?!?!? nope cant think of none right now but ive done told just about everyone beside my FAMILY![/QUOTE]

I have the same problem.. Lots of social commitments where people are going to notice I'm not drinking... For me I'm telling people that I'm currently taking strong antibiotics so cannot drink for that reason... It's quite good no one questions me further an just accepts it!


----------



## whigfield

I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:


----------



## JP19

whigfield said:


> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:

I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xx


----------



## 3rdbabybump

BooRooBear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)

If you're going out with your OH as well why don't you just become the DD, then you have a VERY good excuse for not drinking, and you still get to go out with friends :D


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield said:


> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:

You will, with my DD I got a dating scan at about 6 weeks and we did get to see the blob but they did have to do it trans-vaginally.


----------



## whigfield

JP19 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...

I'm having an early scan because I'm still bleeding and they want to check what's what, basically! And mostly to rule out ectopic. I was talking to my GP today and he referred me to the EPAU to get one done. :flower:


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> Ive heard of cord banking for and i do know that it can be very costly!
> However, i heard this true story about how this couple saved their first kids cord blood and when hey had their 2nd child a few years later he got really really sick and the cord blood saved his life!!! i say hey if you can afford it go for it
> 
> I actually meant publically donating it! :haha: I don't think we could afford that!
> 
> Also, YAY at your lines! I took a test today and mine were the same as those! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OOOH i didnt know you could donate thats a good ideal if you come acrossed any info about it please do share because it known to save LIFES!! yeah i know i cant afford it they have a thing on tv and it make it look like it dont cost barely anything and then u look into it and are like WOW!Click to expand...

It was actually this link that I was reading: https://www.babycenter.com/0_donating-your-babys-cord-blood-the-basics_1356495.bc :flower:


----------



## whigfield

3rdbabybump said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> You will, with my DD I got a dating scan at about 6 weeks and we did get to see the blob but they did have to do it trans-vaginally.Click to expand...

Oh how exciting. :) Did you see a heartbeat or was it too early then?


----------



## whigfield

JP19 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...

Oh and also! If your GP won't do it, you can always go privately. I think a special pregnancy ultrasound clinic in my area charges £90 for early dating/viability scans.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

:hi: ladies! Sorry it took me so long to update the front page! Congrats to the newest :bfp:! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all!

*DawnLu* ~ my apologies if I missed it but what is your edd so I can I add you to the front page! :flower:

To anyone I may have missed ~ or if you've updated your EDD please PM me as the pages go so quickly I'm likely to miss some things :blush: :dohh:]

If anyone would like to add the siggy banner [July Sunbeams] you can find the code and instructions on page 37 ~ post 362! :thumbup:


----------



## CherryCorday

Congrats everyone!! :D


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> You will, with my DD I got a dating scan at about 6 weeks and we did get to see the blob but they did have to do it trans-vaginally.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how exciting. :) Did you see a heartbeat or was it too early then?Click to expand...

I think it was too early but I'm not really sure, I can't remember.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hopes it goes well *whigfield!* That reminds me... I should actually call my doctor and make an appointment! Back in August they told me not to come in before 7 weeks.


----------



## sue_88

I saw my doctor today! Weight, Height, BP, and Pee sample all normal. Doctor said "Everything seems perfect" :)

Got midwife appointment tomorrow, and I have also booked a private scan on the 23rd Nov, when I'll be just over 8 weeks! :)

So exciting!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

BooRooBear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. I still have no symptoms so still don't actually "feel" pregnant. So it's like a little unbelievable dream atm! I didnt think it would happen so fast for me so had already previously arranged lots of nights out with various friends with it being this time of year!! So I'm in a pickle of how to get out of the arrangements now. I've already had to start telling white lies to ppl! Anyone else already had to start with the white lies?? Send any creative excuse for not drinking/ going out my way! :)

Hi, I am in the same boat, no symptoms so dont really feel pregnant yet either. I have had to dodge a few questions about not drinking, and I just said I was on a health kick (which is true!). You could also maybe say you have to be up early/have to drive somewhere


----------



## dove830

3rdbabybump said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> I find it so amazing at how small our little beans are and yet when I'm laying in bed, if I lay on my stomach or right now I'm bent over the computer in bed, it feels like I have a tennis ball in my pelvis. Crazy :wacko:
> 
> This is my 4th pregnancy--I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks in July--and I find that I already look pregnant! I`m wondering if it`s because this is my 4th....do you feel like you`ve shown earlier with each pregnancy, or about the same...Click to expand...
> 
> You know I'm not really sure. People started saying I was huge earlier with my second but I don't really know about when exactly I started to show. Clothes started getting tight fast but that might have just been bloat. I'm really curious as to when I'm going to really start to show this time. What about you, being your 4th do you find you started showing earlier and earlier, do you remember about when?Click to expand...

With my first, I hid it until 16 weeks, my second, it was really hard, but I made it to 16 weeks, my third, I struggled to make 14 weeks, but some people had guessed, AND I was in maternity jeans at 6 weeks....I can already feel that my jeans are getting tight this time, and I'm just 4 weeks, 4 days....33 more work days until 19 days off, I'm hoping to make it through 'til then. I'd be 14 weeks when I go back to work after vacation.....after what happened last time, I really don't want to have to go through all of that again....


----------



## sharnahw

I'm due July 5th 2013 woohoo :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

JP19 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with your scan x
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...

I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.


----------



## Miss Bellum

sharnahw said:


> I'm due July 5th 2013 woohoo :)

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months. Yours is due the day before mine :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

sharnahw said:


> I'm due July 5th 2013 woohoo :)

congrats


----------



## dove830

misshastings said:


> Helloo medipea! You are due the same day as me :) x

And me too!!! :):flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:

i looked up that normally when u have reach hcg levels at 2,000 you should be able to see something i got my first appointment thursday i thought it was friday but nope thursdays the 8th i cant wait just sucked i got to go alone dh working


----------



## ilovehim91810

TO MY JULYSUNBEAMS!!!!

i just wanted to thank each and everyone of you ladies for all of your support that you have given me, it really sucks that we all don't live closer to each other because i just don't trust nobody in my life now and don't think they have been very good friends at all its kinda like forget me you know.
If it wasn't for you ladies i dont think id of been able to get threw half of the problems that i have went i really wanna thank god for all of you and when i say my prays at night i make sure i add you guys in it because you are all wonderful beautiful woman good luck to all of you and i cant wait to see everyones BABYS


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey i thought maybe it be a cool ideal if we all knew each other real names? and for those of us and maybe show pictures off of our familys 

my name is Nikki


this is my son his name is eric and he is 5yrs old!!


this is me and my husband his name is eddie


----------



## Breadsticks

Miss Bellum said:


> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.

I am in the US and I just called to make my first appointment. The lady said that the doctor doesn't see patients until about 8 weeks for the first time. So I'm set for the 21st, though I'm unsure if they will do a scan, I didn't think to ask. I'll be about 7 weeks so I don't think they would (this is my first pregnancy and there are no known risks).

Nikki, you have a beautiful family :D


----------



## ilovehim91810

Breadsticks said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.
> 
> I am in the US and I just called to make my first appointment. The lady said that the doctor doesn't see patients until about 8 weeks for the first time. So I'm set for the 21st, though I'm unsure if they will do a scan, I didn't think to ask. I'll be about 7 weeks so I don't think they would (this is my first pregnancy and there are no known risks).
> 
> Nikki, you have a beautiful family :DClick to expand...

im also in the US too alls you got to do is tell your doctor your unsure of your LMP thats what i did with my son and she sent me for a scan if not they normally dont send u till around 11-12weeks good thank and thanks


----------



## caro103

:hi: ladies, can I join you please!? just got my bfp this morning and think i'm due somewhere around July 16th!! This is my second bubba :D

Congrats to you all as well xx


----------



## alannadee

cant believe there are 94 of us already!!! July def gona be a busy month!!! lol


well I def got baby bloat now! look like 5months gone, all of a sudden got up this morning and it was just there! all my pants are now too tight!!
I had been on a diet before getting preg and had gone down a dress size back to a size 12, feel like ive gone up 2 dress sizes now! Cant wait for a 'real' bump


----------



## whigfield

Miss Bellum said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with your scan x
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.Click to expand...

I'm booked in for one so I'm proof we do! HOWEVER, I am spotting (have been ever since I found out I'm pregnant), so it's more of a scan to get me checked out and rule out ectopic etc rather than anything else.


----------



## whigfield

Yay sue_88! :happydance:

@Miss Bellum I don't really have symptoms either. I feel so disappointed! :haha:

Congrats caro103! :happydance:

Just been to see the fireworks and had to keep stepping away from smokers. I have nothing against people who smoke, I used to (but gave up 2-3 years ago) but I just feel so nervous of ANYTHING that isn't good for baby right now. I wish I wasn't spotting! :dohh: 

However, having said that. Because I've been spotting for so long I think I'd worry if I WASN'T these days! :haha:


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with your scan x
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm booked in for one so I'm proof we do! HOWEVER, I am spotting (have been ever since I found out I'm pregnant), so it's more of a scan to get me checked out and rule out ectopic etc rather than anything else.Click to expand...


Ive had early scans on NHS before, your gp has to refer you to EPAU. At 6 weeks you should be able to see the heart beating- u cant hear it but it flickers. I saw the heartbeat on my 1st preg at 6 weeks.
Hope it all goes ok.:hugs:


----------



## caro103

whigfield said:


> Yay sue_88! :happydance:
> 
> @Miss Bellum I don't really have symptoms either. I feel so disappointed! :haha:
> 
> Congrats caro103! :happydance:
> 
> Just been to see the fireworks and had to keep stepping away from smokers. I have nothing against people who smoke, I used to (but gave up 2-3 years ago) but I just feel so nervous of ANYTHING that isn't good for baby right now. I wish I wasn't spotting! :dohh:
> 
> However, having said that. Because I've been spotting for so long I think I'd worry if I WASN'T these days! :haha:

Hope everything goes ok at your scan hun, lots of people spot early on :hugs: xx


----------



## BooRooBear

Thanks for the advice ladies! I've deffo got a few more creative excuses to hand now. I'm currently on the "I'm on antibiotics" excuse. :) I really want to tell everyone the truth but feel its too early and I'm too nervous atm! 

Congratulations to all the new BFPs! There is so many of us already.....There must have been something in the air during October!! :)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone. :hugs:

I hope we can see the heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I called and I'm all booked in for Nov 29th. I'll be almost 9 weeks. They said it would be a 2 hour appointment so I asked what it involved. Normal bloodwork stuff, family history etc but they finish it off with an ultrasound! So yippie. :)

*ilovehim91810* if you click on the link to my blog (the one tiny step link) you'll find tons of links to pics of me and mine. lol :)


----------



## Breadsticks

BeccaMichelle said:


> I called and I'm all booked in for Nov 29th. I'll be almost 9 weeks. They said it would be a 2 hour appointment so I asked what it involved. Normal bloodwork stuff, family history etc but they finish it off with an ultrasound! So yippie. :)
> 
> *ilovehim91810* if you click on the link to my blog (the one tiny step link) you'll find tons of links to pics of me and mine. lol :)

Is that your first appointment? I didn't even think to ask how long the appointment would be or anything like that.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Is that your first appointment? I didn't even think to ask how long the appointment would be or anything like that.

Yeah, that's the first one. She said that it would include the yearly exam/pap if I hadn't had one this year already, so prepare yourself! VERY different from my booking in appointment in the UK. 

Gosh! I am SO tired but I'm supposed to be cleaning. I've got book club meeting at my house tonight and then we're visiting my parents up north for a week leaving tomorrow - and am I packed? noooo!


----------



## CherryCorday

May I join as well? I got mine yesterday and should be due roughly July 13th :) if anyone wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me as a friend! :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hi *CherryCorday*! welcome to the group and congrats! :)


----------



## sue_88

Gosh I cant believe how many beautiful babies we are going to have in July!!!

BABY BOOM!! October was busy ;-) I blame the early dark nights !!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I'm soo annoyed right now. I want a midwife soo bad and it's next to impossible to get one. I've just spent about 2 hours on the phone and filling out intake forms to be told to call back every week. I really REALLY don't want to have this baby in hospital again.


----------



## CherryCorday

I'm so nervous! This is my first and I have no idea what to expect! So far, i'm not overly sick just very tired and cramping a bit! Shouldn't I be throwing up??


----------



## Breadsticks

BeccaMichelle, thank you for the heads up! I had one in January, I think I'll call the doctor back later to see what all they'll be doing. My husband has off work that day so he'll probably want to go but I'll feel bad if he ends up spending a ton of time bored in the waiting room :haha:



CherryCorday said:


> I'm so nervous! This is my first and I have no idea what to expect! So far, i'm not overly sick just very tired and cramping a bit! Shouldn't I be throwing up??

Same here! I am 5 weeks and have only had fatigue and sore boobs. I was expecting morning sickness but so far nothing. Here's to hoping it stays away! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:

We had U/s at 6wks and 3days with our last pregnancy and you could see the yolk sack and a tiny blob...they also were able to pick up a heart beat :)


----------



## Libbysmum

BeccaMichelle said:


> I called and I'm all booked in for Nov 29th. I'll be almost 9 weeks. They said it would be a 2 hour appointment so I asked what it involved. Normal bloodwork stuff, family history etc but they finish it off with an ultrasound! So yippie. :)
> 
> *ilovehim91810* if you click on the link to my blog (the one tiny step link) you'll find tons of links to pics of me and mine. lol :)

Gosh, Are they really going to wait til the end of the 2hrs for your Ultrasound? You are going to have to hold your bladder full for that long?? How uncomfortable! 

I woke up feeling ok but then after breakfast nausea hit me like a ton of bricks. I blame my husband and his aftershave lotion...just makes my tummy churn. Had my blood test for checking my HCG levels and the follow up one tomorrow. When I booked it I forgot about my daughters swimming lesson...will have to phone the pool now and cancel it as the blood test is a bit more important.
:shrug: poor DD will have to swim another day. She will have to get use to this when we have the new baby I suppose.


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with your scan x
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm booked in for one so I'm proof we do! HOWEVER, I am spotting (have been ever since I found out I'm pregnant), so it's more of a scan to get me checked out and rule out ectopic etc rather than anything else.Click to expand...

We have spotting too...scary isn't it! So understand how you must be feeling. We hope they find a little bean happy bouncing about in the right place and that they give you good news :):happydance:


----------



## CherryCorday

CherryCorday said:


> Same here! I am 5 weeks and have only had fatigue and sore boobs. I was expecting morning sickness but so far nothing. Here's to hoping it stays away! :)

Me too!! I'm a bit of a worrier so I just hope that all is well in there! I almost hope it sets in (i know, weird right?) just so i know all is normal! :shrug:

Although, this morning I didn't really have a huge appetite! This is my first so I really am not sure whats normal yet!


----------



## serenity9712

with my first child i bled HEAVY starting at like 5 weeks and that went on for 4 months. i was bed rested. but all was well. i was married and got pregnant that night. i was 17. he's a healthy 8 yr old boy now. and the only reason i bled was because to my body a baby was foreign and it freaked out. all 3 of my kids had perfect scores at birth no health issues. don't be too concerned and worried about spotting. unless cramping is associated with the bleeding and its heavy then i wouldn't worry. u can cramp somead spot easily because of the implanting and the growing uterus along with many other reasons. 

I'm now 26yrs old married for 9 yrs and 3 beautiful kids. husband and i are quite panicked right now because we have a high chance for multiples. our vehicle can only hand 2 more kids hehehe.... house on the other hand is a 3,000 sq ft 5bedroom plus 2 extra rooms. were covered on space. it was beginning to be difficult to breath with organs moving into rib cage. gaining weight already.... and we finally did the math to figure out at the rate our hcg levels were raising. I'm about 40 days since LMP and our levels are probably about 47,000. I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant. they should be way lower. so i called dr and asked for another hcg level check. my nurse is asking her tomorrow as she is out of the office.

to top it off. I'M SICK. and not with ms. i have some sort of chest infection. I'm high risk pregnancy to begin with and very poor immune system. im just praying i dont get pneumonia. my chest now feels like a cheese grater has been used on the inside. ughhh. other then that boobs have doubled in my hubbys hand size hahaha. i went from barely a B to now sitting at a full C I'd say. i feel like their gonna be monsterous this pregnancy. how's everyone else feeling


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new ladies!


----------



## JJsmom

CherryCorday said:


> CherryCorday said:
> 
> 
> Same here! I am 5 weeks and have only had fatigue and sore boobs. I was expecting morning sickness but so far nothing. Here's to hoping it stays away! :)
> 
> Me too!! I'm a bit of a worrier so I just hope that all is well in there! I almost hope it sets in (i know, weird right?) just so i know all is normal! :shrug:
> 
> Although, this morning I didn't really have a huge appetite! This is my first so I really am not sure whats normal yet!Click to expand...

With my DS I only threw up twice during my entire pregnancy and that was because of my gag reflex and a pill I had to take due to an infection. It was a horse pill and got stuck in my throat. This pregnancy I am starving but then can only eat a tiny bit til I'm way stuffed. I feel nauseous but not to the point I get sick. Morning Sickness is basically because your stomach being empty and you needing something to eat. You can keep it at bay by keeping crackers at your bedside and nibbling on a couple if you feel nauseous. This one with me however doesn't seem to keep the nausea away if I eat. But I haven't got sick either. Some people have morning sickness all day and it's just because they need to have a little in their tummy. 

I am so tired today! I did not want to get up! My tummy is very bloated as well and I'm so glad I got my new stretchy jeans!!! They helped so much today at work!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Also, my first appt that is booked at the 26th of this month, they told me it would take a couple hours for the appt. I didn't ask everything that happens during the appt but they did tell me I'd be meeting the entire staff. LOL! So I hope I can get an U/S too!


----------



## ilovehim91810

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies, can I join you please!? just got my bfp this morning and think i'm due somewhere around July 16th!! This is my second bubba :D
> 
> Congrats to you all as well xx

congrats on your BFP!!!! and thanks according to my LMP im supposed to be due the end of june but i have irreg periods and plus my blood work isnt matching to me being that far!! i got my first appointment this thursday and hopefully she'll b sending me for a u/s i think im due around july1-6 i guess i will know better next week H&H 9months


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I am scheduled for an early scan on Wednesday at 8.15! Very nervous, I'll only be 6 weeks so I'm frightened we won't see anything! :dohh:
> 
> Good luck with your scan x
> 
> I didn't think we could get early scans here in the UK, is it something you requested?? I can imagine your nervous but I'm sure there's no need to be... Will you be able to hear the heart beat at 6 weeks? How exciting xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think we do get early scans here in the UK, have just been told I wont even be booked in until at least 8 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm booked in for one so I'm proof we do! HOWEVER, I am spotting (have been ever since I found out I'm pregnant), so it's more of a scan to get me checked out and rule out ectopic etc rather than anything else.Click to expand...


good luck it looks like ur hcg levels are going up good so im sure everythiung is fine fx ill be praying for u


----------



## JJsmom

OMG!!! It's a miracle!! I finally cooked tonight!! LOL!! Mainly cause I have to watch my money this rest of this week since I forgot to pay the car payment. LOL! I made sure I got stuff that is easy to cook though to start myself back up. I just want to sleep and not cook! Although some meals I have to cook DS something different because he doesn't like it. So he had soup tonight while I made a velveeta meal. He doesn't like velveeta cheese. I'm just glad I finally had the energy to cook the quick meal. HAHA!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> OMG!!! It's a miracle!! I finally cooked tonight!! LOL!! Mainly cause I have to watch my money this rest of this week since I forgot to pay the car payment. LOL! I made sure I got stuff that is easy to cook though to start myself back up. I just want to sleep and not cook! Although some meals I have to cook DS something different because he doesn't like it. So he had soup tonight while I made a velveeta meal. He doesn't like velveeta cheese. I'm just glad I finally had the energy to cook the quick meal. HAHA!

Well done on the cooking...Tuesday is normally our "take-out"night of the week...usually we get pizza but I really don't want pizza cause I worry about the processed meats and the amount of handling by people that just makes me feel uneasy. During pregnancy I try to avoid anything that isn't cooked 100%. I feel like dinner time is the most draining part of my day and am ready for bed most nights around 8pm.


----------



## JJsmom

I completely agree! It's 8:37pm here right now and I'm ready to pass out! I'm trying to work on some of my homework as I've been waiting til last minute and not getting everything completed. So if I can get some done a day hopefully I can get done with midterms early this week. 

I am so happy about Friday!! I get to go put on a strap on bump and try my wedding dress on to see how it will look when I've got a good sized bump!!! I can't wait!!! I hope it looks just as gorgeous as it does without the bump but I'm sure it will!!!


----------



## myra

whigfield, my scan is on the same day as yours- in the afternoon. Good luck!! I hope that we're both able to see the little hearts beating


----------



## luminescent

hi ladies! took me a long time to read through all the posts i've missed- lol!
the other day I started period-like bleeding. not spotting, I mean like changing multiple pads bleeding. but no AF cramps, no discomfort at all. obviously I freaked out and thought it was all over. went out today and bought a box of FRER expecting the worst, but I took a test with pretty diluted pee and got the darkest line I've ever seen! I'm so confused, but my sore bbs (biggest symptom for me) are still here and the very dark test are telling me it's not a chemical/mc. I had a chemical before and symptoms disappeared immediately and I had awful cramps along with bleeding.

I'm calling the doctor's asap tomorrow for an appointment. but reading serenity9712's post (post #1014 a little ways back) gave me some hope.. it could just be my body freaking out a little because this is my first pregnancy. obviously it's not normal, but i'm hoping for the best. apparently the little bean is still in there judging by the test I took today. whew, so stressful though!
I hope everyone else is doing well! sorry for the huge post!


----------



## Libbysmum

luminescent said:


> hi ladies! took me a long time to read through all the posts i've missed- lol!
> the other day I started period-like bleeding. not spotting, I mean like changing multiple pads bleeding. but no AF cramps, no discomfort at all. obviously I freaked out and thought it was all over. went out today and bought a box of FRER expecting the worst, but I took a test with pretty diluted pee and got the darkest line I've ever seen! I'm so confused, but my sore bbs (biggest symptom for me) are still here and the very dark test are telling me it's not a chemical/mc. I had a chemical before and symptoms disappeared immediately and I had awful cramps along with bleeding.
> 
> I'm calling the doctor's asap tomorrow for an appointment. but reading serenity9712's post (post #1014 a little ways back) gave me some hope.. it could just be my body freaking out a little because this is my first pregnancy. obviously it's not normal, but i'm hoping for the best. apparently the little bean is still in there judging by the test I took today. whew, so stressful though!
> I hope everyone else is doing well! sorry for the huge post!

Definately get it checked out by a doctor they may send you for an early scan...some times it isn't a Miscarriage but just some other reason like a subchronic hemorage or low lying placenta...various reasons that may not be hopeless...but yes- go to the doctor as they can best advise you. Mine just told me to rest...bit hard to do with an active toddler but am trying my best!


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies! Today we went to my regular doctor and confirmed that we are pregnant :D
She referred me to an OB for my 8 week appt. They were actually located upstairs so I was able to go and schedule in person. 
They told me the appt. would be an hour and a half long. Now, after reading your posts I am wondering if I'll get an ultrasound too!
This is also my first pregnancy and I am so nervous. 4 weeks seems an eternity to check on our little bean again. We are just going to have to hang tight.
I am rididiculously bloated at 4 weeks...I look several months pregnant, it is embarassing actually because I know this is not baby...but it is for a good reason though so I just need to remember that. I had a pooch to begin with, not a skinny girl, so maybe that's why it just looks like....wow.


----------



## myra

luminescent- I hope you're able to get in to see the doctor tomorrow and that you get reassuring news from your visit


----------



## ilovehim91810

BeccaMichelle said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Is that your first appointment? I didn't even think to ask how long the appointment would be or anything like that.
> 
> Yeah, that's the first one. She said that it would include the yearly exam/pap if I hadn't had one this year already, so prepare yourself! VERY different from my booking in appointment in the UK.
> 
> Gosh! I am SO tired but I'm supposed to be cleaning. I've got book club meeting at my house tonight and then we're visiting my parents up north for a week leaving tomorrow - and am I packed? noooo!Click to expand...

wow thats pretty long but it seem like they cover everything! this is my first time seeing this doctor i had to find a closer one since the doctor that took care of me with my soon moved her office like an hour away!! it sucks because i really like her and she been my obgyn since i was a teenager but with hubby working and taken our only car lucky we got buses and subways and lightrails around here!!!!

i need to get cleaning around here to but im just so tired lately this baby is taken everything out of me,i hope my teeth are ok i got like almost perfect teeth right now and i know that sometimes the baby can take all the cal out of ur teeth


----------



## luminescent

myra said:


> luminescent- I hope you're able to get in to see the doctor tomorrow and that you get reassuring news from your visit

thank you! I hope so too. all I can do is hope for the best until I know otherwise :flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Tink80 said:


> Hi, ladies! Today we went to my regular doctor and confirmed that we are pregnant :D
> She referred me to an OB for my 8 week appt. They were actually located upstairs so I was able to go and schedule in person.
> They told me the appt. would be an hour and a half long. Now, after reading your posts I am wondering if I'll get an ultrasound too!
> This is also my first pregnancy and I am so nervous. 4 weeks seems an eternity to check on our little bean again. We are just going to have to hang tight.
> I am rididiculously bloated at 4 weeks...I look several months pregnant, it is embarassing actually because I know this is not baby...but it is for a good reason though so I just need to remember that. I had a pooch to begin with, not a skinny girl, so maybe that's why it just looks like....wow.

congrats tink!!! this is how you get a ultrasound earlyer then 11-12weeks you tell the doctor u are unsure how ur lmp thats what i did with my first pregnancy and thats what i plan on doing when i go to the doctors this thursday but really im not sure but i think i might be alittle bit more cause i found a duedate thing that also has u enter ur cd and i normally have 35cd but not all the time so when i put in sept 21 and then 35 i got the duedate of july 5th and im 5weeks and like 3days not 6weeks and 4days which sound about right and adds up to my blood work


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> hi ladies! took me a long time to read through all the posts i've missed- lol!
> the other day I started period-like bleeding. not spotting, I mean like changing multiple pads bleeding. but no AF cramps, no discomfort at all. obviously I freaked out and thought it was all over. went out today and bought a box of FRER expecting the worst, but I took a test with pretty diluted pee and got the darkest line I've ever seen! I'm so confused, but my sore bbs (biggest symptom for me) are still here and the very dark test are telling me it's not a chemical/mc. I had a chemical before and symptoms disappeared immediately and I had awful cramps along with bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the doctor's asap tomorrow for an appointment. but reading serenity9712's post (post #1014 a little ways back) gave me some hope.. it could just be my body freaking out a little because this is my first pregnancy. obviously it's not normal, but i'm hoping for the best. apparently the little bean is still in there judging by the test I took today. whew, so stressful though!
> I hope everyone else is doing well! sorry for the huge post!

i would go to the ER asap luminescent not trying to scare you but i heard that your hcg levels can take awhile to go down if something was to happen i would def go to the ER and have them due a ultrasound and bloodwork to resure yourself everything is ok good luck!!! fx


----------



## mouse_chicky

hope everything's okay, luminescent :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Thinking of you, luminescent! I hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

i really wish thursday would get here already!! im going to call tomorrow to see if i can pick up the bloodwork paper to go get my blood work done before i got its werid because thats what my other doctor does, you know it be really nice if their office did everything right there instead of being sent all over the place like you know how some offices do u/s right there i there office


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
I'm due July 5th or 7th depending whether you're speaking to my GP or my OBGYN :) ha ha ha!
I'm going with 5th because it makes me feel closer to the safe side...

My HCG beta's have come back GREAT (today's was 11000!!) so hoping with all my might that this is a sticky little bean.
<3

Luminiscent, saying a prayer for you hun...
Hopeful


----------



## Libbysmum

agree wish they'd do it right there and then in the office instead of sending it out, waiting etc...so frustrating. I have to say if they take too much more of my blood for testing I may have none left!
Test the blood to say "you're pregnant", other blood tests to say you don't have any weird STD's or vitamin deficiencies etc, more blood tests for hormone levels...I remember I had many tests too for my DD as I had high blood pressure and swelling and was Iron deficient.
I get my 2nd blood test for the hcg tomorrow...results will be Friday...so nervous


----------



## luminescent

Thank you ladies. 
Ilovehim- I'm worried, but it's almost 11pm here. I will definitely get in as soon as I can, but as long as I'm feeling okay I don't think I am going to rush to ER. I know they really can't do anything for the bean if something happens this early on anyway, but if I start feeling ill, or start cramping, I will definitely go in. I'll be back with updates soon I hope! 
Hope everyone else has a good night


----------



## ilovehim91810

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm due July 5th or 7th depending whether you're speaking to my GP or my OBGYN :) ha ha ha!
> I'm going with 5th because it makes me feel closer to the safe side...
> 
> My HCG beta's have come back GREAT (today's was 11000!!) so hoping with all my might that this is a sticky little bean.
> <3
> 
> Luminiscent, saying a prayer for you hun...
> Hopeful

sounds wonderful i cant wait to see how much mine are right now!!! and em also hoping for a sticky bean im due around the same time too but im going with the 5th


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> Thank you ladies.
> Ilovehim- I'm worried, but it's almost 11pm here. I will definitely get in as soon as I can, but as long as I'm feeling okay I don't think I am going to rush to ER. I know they really can't do anything for the bean if something happens this early on anyway, but if I start feeling ill, or start cramping, I will definitely go in. I'll be back with updates soon I hope!
> Hope everyone else has a good night

yeah true it sucks they can't do nothing but i guess if it happen it happens but im really praying all is well for you! i know its late here too its 12:26am and why em i still awake i have no clue im just stressing about somethings im really worried bout thursday im going to call tomorrow to see if i can go get my blood work done tomorrow just wanna be sure my hcg levels are still going UP goonight<3:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> agree wish they'd do it right there and then in the office instead of sending it out, waiting etc...so frustrating. I have to say if they take too much more of my blood for testing I may have none left!
> Test the blood to say "you're pregnant", other blood tests to say you don't have any weird STD's or vitamin deficiencies etc, more blood tests for hormone levels...I remember I had many tests too for my DD as I had high blood pressure and swelling and was Iron deficient.
> I get my 2nd blood test for the hcg tomorrow...results will be Friday...so nervous

i know what you mean im not gonna lie apart of me wants to go to the hospital and get them check then because ill get the result back right then and there maybe ill go ahead and do that idk why im worrying so much im not bleeding or spotting test are getting darker and ive had two hcg test already that show my levels were going up but they were kinda low but the doc asure me that i was just earlyer then i thought and everything is fine and i also read that woman with low hcg levels can still have a very healthy normal pregnancy


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ilovehim, I am just as anxious as you! :dohh:
I keep freaking out that my super high HCG means I could have a molar pregnancy! But doc says "we're onto a good start" Hope he's right!
Planning on going in for a scan around 7.5 weeks to hear the heartbeat with DH :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Yawn! Anyone got insomnia? I'm tired but can't sleep half the time :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> Yawn! Anyone got insomnia? I'm tired but can't sleep half the time :(

i can sleep durning the day but just not at night:wacko:


----------



## ilovehim91810

hopefulhoney said:


> Ilovehim, I am just as anxious as you! :dohh:
> I keep freaking out that my super high HCG means I could have a molar pregnancy! But doc says "we're onto a good start" Hope he's right!
> Planning on going in for a scan around 7.5 weeks to hear the heartbeat with DH :happydance:

yea i havent seen my doctor yet thursday is my first time meeting her because the doctor that took care of me with my son has moved her office and its just too far for dh always working n having the car


----------



## ilovehim91810

look at some of the cute graphics i found


----------



## Libbysmum

My DD was up at 1.30am and I tried to get her to go back to sleep but after an hour of trying took her back to DH and my room where she squirmed around the rest of the night...grabbed a quick nanna nap today while she had her morning sleep :( Had a terrible nightmare that I gave birth and when I got back to the hospital room all these mothers were there with their kids and it was set up like a playgroup and when I asked why they were all there they said their usual room was being renovated and a nurse said they could use my room...I was like...but I just gave birth and I want to be able to relax and breastfeed...so in the dream my DH took me home then he wanted to go to a drive-in movie with the kids...I was crying and saying "I just need you to support me a little I want to breastfeed without distractions!" I woke up and told the DH and he just laughed and said I had an active imagination.


----------



## Xxenssial

how is everyone going? we have our appointment with our gp to confirm the pregnancy and book in for a dating scan tomorrow :) have still been getting extreme positives so am not to worried.


----------



## maratobe

hey all!! :)
hope everyone is doing well! im super tired, normally a night owl and im falling asleep after tea most nights haha everyday is going so slow...we have our early scan on the 16th which is still 10 days away....
xx


----------



## mummyclo

In finding this wait really hard! Can't wait for morning sickness to kick in tbh! 
7 weeks ish till first scan! Ugh!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Fingers firmly crossed for you Luminescent :hugs:

Ladies - my one boob has gone HUGE and the other is normal sized! Help! I'm lop-sided! :blush:


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

hopefulhoney said:


> Ilovehim, I am just as anxious as you! :dohh:
> I keep freaking out that my super high HCG means I could have a molar pregnancy! But doc says "we're onto a good start" Hope he's right!
> Planning on going in for a scan around 7.5 weeks to hear the heartbeat with DH :happydance:

I havent read back through the posts, but what was ur HCG level? I am scared about that too (Molar)


----------



## Libbysmum

I had never heard of molar pregnancy until recently while talking to my friend who has one currently. It is so sad from what I read. I hope for both of you that you don't have a molar pregnancy and that the little one is just growing as it should. Thinking of you both :)


----------



## myra

mummyclo said:


> Yawn! Anyone got insomnia? I'm tired but can't sleep half the time :(

YES!!!! Pre-pregnancy, I already had insomnia issues...now they just seem to increase since whenever I wake up, I'm thinking so much about EVERYTHING that I spend way too much time awake every night. I seem to only settle into a good sleep in the couple hours before my alarm goes off.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> My DD was up at 1.30am and I tried to get her to go back to sleep but after an hour of trying took her back to DH and my room where she squirmed around the rest of the night...grabbed a quick nanna nap today while she had her morning sleep :( Had a terrible nightmare that I gave birth and when I got back to the hospital room all these mothers were there with their kids and it was set up like a playgroup and when I asked why they were all there they said their usual room was being renovated and a nurse said they could use my room...I was like...but I just gave birth and I want to be able to relax and breastfeed...so in the dream my DH took me home then he wanted to go to a drive-in movie with the kids...I was crying and saying "I just need you to support me a little I want to breastfeed without distractions!" I woke up and told the DH and he just laughed and said I had an active imagination.


aww poor thing! ive been having some crazy dreams too not about breastfeeding thoug lol but i know what you mean after giving birth you just want piece and quited just you and ur baby! and having a toddler is very ruff i have a 5yr old who just goes NONE STOP all day no naps he just never gets tired he can play for hours and hours and hours i know he going to be happy that he got alittle brother or sister on the way so he'll have a play mate i hope he just dont get jelouse thats the only thing that scares me:wacko:


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> In finding this wait really hard! Can't wait for morning sickness to kick in tbh!
> 7 weeks ish till first scan! Ugh!

oh don't say that,i got morning sickness and it is not something u want if it doesnt come!! and i know the first tri always goes by slow and then after u get the first scan done you go nuts to find out wait your having


----------



## JJsmom

The first trimester seems like it's going slow but to be honest, some of us are already half way there!!! I can't believe that tomorrow I'll have known for 2 weeks that I'm pregnant!!! 

I'm still having a lot of back pain when I wake up. I put a pillow between my legs but apparently last night I got so hot I threw it across the room because that's where it was when I woke up this morning! LOL! I remember DS waking me up last night around 1:15am and I was like just go back to bed! I am sleeping almost all night long. OH said I woke up when he got home and told him I was going to bite his nose off. LOL!!! The other day he told me I woke up and said "HAHAHAHAHA! Caught you!" while he was trying to eat. HAHA! I don't remember any of that!!!


----------



## 01k204

I'm a July 2013 momma-to-be also! We are very excited to have our lo either July 4 or July 11 (won't know until Nov 30th)!!!! Congrats to everyone :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats 01k204!!! H&H 9 months to us all!!!


----------



## donna noble

Congrats to all the new July moms to be! Well our drains are clogged so i have no toilet. How fun is that when you have to pee every half hour!


----------



## whigfield

@serenity Thanks for the reassurance. :hugs: 47000 already?? Wow! I am very excited for your first scan! :haha:

@JJ I wonder if that's why I haven't felt sick yet. I just want to eat all the time... :blush:

@myra Oh how exciting! I'll let you know how mine goes as soon as I get home and will excitedly wait to hear the results of yours! :happydance:

@luminescent I really sympathize as I've been bleeding since the start, and even though it's probably nothing, it's just so worrying. You never associate being pregnant with bleeding, do you? :hugs: I'm sure it will be fine though - the fact the FRER was really dark even on diluted pee is awesome!

Welcome Tink! :happydance:

@mummyclo - MEMEMEME! I can only sleep during the day. Driving me nuts!

@Xxenssial Ooooo, I bet you are excited! Let us know how it goes.

@mummyclo - :hugs:

@Hope - Bless you! It did make me laugh though!

Welcome 01k204! :hugs:

Just one more day.. And then we can hopefully see our bean. I am so convinced that there will be nothing there and that I'm not really pregnant and it was all just a dream! :dohh:


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> The first trimester seems like it's going slow but to be honest, some of us are already half way there!!! I can't believe that tomorrow I'll have known for 2 weeks that I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> I'm still having a lot of back pain when I wake up. I put a pillow between my legs but apparently last night I got so hot I threw it across the room because that's where it was when I woke up this morning! LOL! I remember DS waking me up last night around 1:15am and I was like just go back to bed! I am sleeping almost all night long. OH said I woke up when he got home and told him I was going to bite his nose off. LOL!!! The other day he told me I woke up and said "HAHAHAHAHA! Caught you!" while he was trying to eat. HAHA! I don't remember any of that!!!

jj you are right! and once you hit the 2nd trimester it goes by fast and then of course when u are ready to pop and just ready to get the baby out it goes by so slow!! i just wish the morning sickness would go away for me i can barely brush my teeth without throwing up sometimes i feel like buying some gum and just keeping my breath fresh intill i feel better lol and then i keep waking up in the middle of the night craving apple sauce i really em thinking im having alittle girl because with my son i had no morning sickness and my boobs didnt hurt and i craved salty food but this pregnancy im just loving sweet stuff ive been on this BBQ chicken wing kick/apple sauce and snickers!!

WHAT ARE IS EVERYONE ELSE CRAVING?????


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
so i just called my OBGYN office to see what they do the first appointment because you know ever doctors office is different!!!! i found out they do blood work right in the office which is good that i dont got to run here there and everywhere the time i need blood taken.
however, they don't do ultrasound in the office but the hospital is actually next door to there office not only is it the hospital ill be having the baby at but they do ultrasound there too so im so happy after i see the doctor i will be making my appointment for my scan AHHH YAY


----------



## Sophiasmom

I started having some heavy spotting yesterday. Had a transvaginal u/s and didn't see anything, although my OB thinks it could still be too early. Waiting until tomorrow to get a 2nd beta hcg to see how it's trending. I'm praying it's just bean getting more cozy in there, but I'm starting to lose hope. :cry: Please say a prayer for me!


----------



## whigfield

Sophiasmom said:


> I started having some heavy spotting yesterday. Had a transvaginal u/s and didn't see anything, although my OB thinks it could still be too early. Waiting until tomorrow to get a 2nd beta hcg to see how it's trending. I'm praying it's just bean getting more cozy in there, but I'm starting to lose hope. :cry: Please say a prayer for me!

Will keep you in my thoughts hun! Fingers crossed for a great beta result! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Question about my beta: it was 11000 yesterday. I freaked out because everyone else's seems WAY lower! But now I see it's a different measurement system. So I guess it's more 1100. It doubled every 31 hours the first time, and then every 42 hours. Should I worry that it's slowing down? Why is there so much to worry about?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sophiasmom - so sorry :hugs: I hope everything turns out OK xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Sophiasmom said:


> I started having some heavy spotting yesterday. Had a transvaginal u/s and didn't see anything, although my OB thinks it could still be too early. Waiting until tomorrow to get a 2nd beta hcg to see how it's trending. I'm praying it's just bean getting more cozy in there, but I'm starting to lose hope. :cry: Please say a prayer for me!

:hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts. I hope everything is just fine and it's your bean snuggling in :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Hows everyone feeling?! I hit six Weeks yesterday and feel awful! The non stop sickness started Sunday, im finding it hard to eat anything, hope these next 6-8 wks go by so I can be rid of the nausea. Ive got quite the belly already its ridiculous! Im wondering if my husband is going to notice when he returns :D. Im having an extremelyhard time stayimg awake during the day but I cant sleep at night. And no naps.for this lady as I do daycare...right now im tending to 5 boys 18mos-7 three of those being my own. Not to mention my two dogs (who are also mal lol)) I cant wait for dh to come home so I can get some sleep, there I something about that MaN that makes me sleep,like a rock, im so excited!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Sophiasmom, I missed your post, sorry hun!
Just to reassure you, 5 weeks is SO EARLY (I'm same as you!) :thumbup:
Spotting is normal apparently and I bet your sweet little is just snuggling in to get as close to mummy as possible. Now be sure to rest and drink lots of water. 
Sticky dust to you hun... I know, this is super scary...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Sophiasmom said:


> I started having some heavy spotting yesterday. Had a transvaginal u/s and didn't see anything, although my OB thinks it could still be too early. Waiting until tomorrow to get a 2nd beta hcg to see how it's trending. I'm praying it's just bean getting more cozy in there, but I'm starting to lose hope. :cry: Please say a prayer for me!

im sure everything is fine sophiasmom your probably just earlyer then u thought u were i know when i had my transvag u/s done about week week 1/2 ago they didnt see nothing and my hcg levels were real low but since then they have went up!!! so im sure its just bean getting cozy in there i will say a big pray for you and the rest of the ladies spotting,you know my one friend bleed till she was like 6month so she didnt even know she was pregnant because she was having reg like period bleeding but come to find out she was and her babyboy just turn one this year i go to the drs thursday and em hoping my levels are still going up and they can see something on a u.s now i know with my son it was 6weeks before i saw something on my us


----------



## Tink80

lots of hugs and good thoughts for you, sophiasmom :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

The hCG hormone starts to be released into the woman's blood stream soon after the baby implants into the lining of her uterus at about 8 to 12 days after conception. The hCG blood level will initially start off very low (5 mIU/ml), but then rapidly increase, doubling every 2 to 3 days, so that within a few days, to a week or so the hCG level becomes high enough to be detected in the woman's urine, at about 50 to 80 mIU/ml. Once this level is achieved, a urine pregnancy test will show as being 'positive'.

Normal hCG levels vary widely between different women and in different pregnancies for the same woman. Be very careful when trying to 'interpret the numbers'. During the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, the level itself is NOT as important, as is, how much it is rising every few days. 

Some normal pregnancies will have quite low hCG levels and still progress, ending in the birth of a healthy baby. The best way to confirm if a pregnancy is progressing is to repeat with a blood test in 2 to 3 days time, and perhaps again 2 to 3 days after that. This is aimed at seeing if the hCG level is rising adequately

The following table is a guide to what hCG levels can be during pregnancy.
For those of you who are interested, or are having hCG monitoring, here are the suggested reference ranges for a single baby pregnancy. As you can see the range of normal levels is very wide. hCG levels can be 30 to 50% higher than for a single baby pregnancy, in twin and multiple gestations.







Weeks of pregnancy 
after last menstrual period

Days after conception

Approximate hCG levels 
for single baby pregnancy (mIU/ml)



Week 3 

7

0 to 5



Week 4 

14 (next period due)

5 to 430



Week 5

21

180 to 7400



Week 6

28 

1,100 to 56,500



Weeks 7 to 8

35 to 42

7,600 to 230,000



Weeks 9 to 12

49 to 70

25,300 to 290,000



Weeks 13 to 16

77 to 100

14,000 to 243,000



Weeks 17 to 24


4,000 to 165,000



Weeks 25 to birth of baby


3,200 to 90,000



4 to 6 weeks after birth


Less than 5



These should be used as a guide only. 
hCG levels double approximately every 48 hours during early normal pregnancy. It reaches a peak at about 10 week of gestation (since last menstrual period). At which time the average hCG levels in samples is around 60,000 mIU/ml. There is a very big variation in individual hCG concentrations. At this time, the extremes of normal levels are approximately 10,000 to 250,000 mIU/ml. 

In the next 10 weeks (10 to 20 weeks of gestation), hCG levels decline, reaching a average concentration of about 15,000 mIU/ml. Again, wide variation is found among individuals, concentrations ranging from 3,000 to 90,000 mIU/ml. The hCG concentrations remains at around this level, and with this variation from this time until term (20 to 40 weeks of gestation).

If you have any concerns you should always discuss your results with your Doctor. 



this well help under HCG LEVELS LIL BETTER


----------



## ilovehim91810

Early low level hCG Problems 





It is only in the last ten years or so that it has been possible to carefuly monitor pregnancies in the first half of the first trimester. The early monitoring, if used properly can reassure women during uncertain times and prevent dangerous complications. Pregnancies that will miscarry and ectopic (tubal) pregnancies are likely to show lower levels and slower rises, but often have normal levels initially. Sometimes it takes three or more tests for hCG levels, at least 48 hours apart to get an idea how a pregnancy is progressing.

A single hCG value doesn't give enough information about the health or viability of the pregnancy. Within the first 2 - 4 weeks after fertilization, hCG usually doubles every 48 - 72 hours. That usually corresponds to hCG levels below 1200 mIU/ml. From 1200 - 6000, the hCG usually takes 72-96 hours to double. Above 6000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes over four days to double. So, the rate of increase in hCG levels normally varies as a pregnancy progresses. hCG that does not double every two to three days does not necessarily indicate a problem with the pregnancy. Some normal pregnancies will have quite low levels of hCG, and result in perfect babies.

Once the hCG levels are above 1000 - 1500 mIU/ml, vaginal sonography usually identifies the presence of an intrauterine pregnancy. At that point an ectopic pregnancy is effectively ruled out. Once the pregnancy is visible on ultrasound, further hCG testing is less reliable than ultrasound for monitoring a pregnancy, as the variations in hCG levels are frequently misleading and cause unnecessary worry.

Since normal levels of hCG can vary tremendously, after 5-6 weeks of pregnancy, sonogram findings are much more predictive of pregnancy outcome than are hCG levels. Once the gestational sac is seen, most doctors will monitor with ultrasounds rather than drawing bloods for hCG tests. 

Subsequent monitoring with ultrasound should reveal normal growth of the gestational sac, and the development of a fetal heartbeat by 6 to 7 weeks gestation (6-7 weeks after LMP). Once fetal activity has been detected by ultrasound, the chance of miscarriage is usually less than 10%.

If your home pregnancy test is positive and then a few days later your period arrives. Your period may be heavier than you're used to, which may mean your pregnancy has been lost. Experts estimate that about 20 to 30 per cent of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so unfortunately this is very common. 

It is only since pregnancy tests became so sensitive that people have realised how often early miscarriages can happen. In the past, these very early losses might not even have been noticed, and the woman would never have known she had been pregnant.


----------



## caro103

wow lots of chat in here since i popped in yesterday!

sophia hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

i'm already feeling ever so slightly queezy, it didn't properly kick in until around 6wks last time, was hoping it'd be easier this time :dohh:

xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> Hows everyone feeling?! I hit six Weeks yesterday and feel awful! The non stop sickness started Sunday, im finding it hard to eat anything, hope these next 6-8 wks go by so I can be rid of the nausea. Ive got quite the belly already its ridiculous! Im wondering if my husband is going to notice when he returns :D. Im having an extremelyhard time stayimg awake during the day but I cant sleep at night. And no naps.for this lady as I do daycare...right now im tending to 5 boys 18mos-7 three of those being my own. Not to mention my two dogs (who are also mal lol)) I cant wait for dh to come home so I can get some sleep, there I something about that MaN that makes me sleep,like a rock, im so excited!!!

congrats on finally hitting the six week mark! i found a Due Date calculator on here that not only goes by your LMP but also how many CD your period is! which mine are never the same but there is some month that they run 35days then anything and the last few months i was trying they were 35 so i put in 9/21 and 35cd and it gave me a due date of july 5th and 5weeks and somedays instead of june 28th and being almost 7weeks because my hcg levels just werent matching up and when i had my first u/s done 2weeks ago if i wa due 6/28 i wouldve been 5weeks and been able to see something so im glad that is making alittle more sencents to me then then of june date however im so scared when it is time to get another u,s done we wont see nothing :-( i hope not def feel 100% prego i also have morning sickness real bad and can barely keep my eyes open matter fact im tired now im glad my jeans still r fitting fine but i dont think my bras are too well n my boobs r already to big as it is 38DDD


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey all!

:hugs: sofia'smom, hope everything's okay

Feeling pretty nauseous today. I really hope this isn't the start of ms; I have a vacation planned this weekend with dh and my sister.


----------



## serenity9712

well doctor ordered a formal ultrasound for thursday (in 2 days) we will make sure everything going good and to approx see how many. 1 or 2 maybe more who knows. I'm sick right now so that really bites but ill have my appt in 2 days and 4 hrs.. and its an hr long thorough ultrasound. then ob appt Thursday the 15th. hope everything is ok and that we will be able to see clearly


----------



## sue_88

Saw my midwife today and arranged my booking appointment :) !!

Hope everyone is doing ok today & feeling good(ish) if the MS has set in.

Loving this journey!! :) <3


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

serenity9712 said:


> well doctor ordered a formal ultrasound for thursday (in 2 days) we will make sure everything going good and to approx see how many. 1 or 2 maybe more who knows. I'm sick right now so that really bites but ill have my appt in 2 days and 4 hrs.. and its an hr long thorough ultrasound. then ob appt Thursday the 15th. hope everything is ok and that we will be able to see clearly

Glad to hear you're going to be able to get a peek to make sure all is ok in there! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well

@ luminescent - Hope everything is OK, sending you lots of hugs and good wishes. :hugs:

@ ilovehim - Good to hear everythings so close together. Love the grapics, very cute. No cravings here yet. 

@ mummyclo - I'm fine with gettig to sleep but our cats keeping waking me up in the early hours. Suppose its good practice! 

@ 01k204 - Congratulations! 

@ sophiasmom - so sorry to hear that - sending you lots of best wishes and will keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:

@ oneandtwo - congratulations on the six week mark! Hope the sickness gets better soon, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. 

@ mouse_chicky - Hope MS doesnt get in the way of your holiday. 

@serenity9712 - Good luck for the ultrasound, hope it all goes well. 

I rang the midwife today and have my booking appointment for the 3rd December. I agree with lots of you on here, this bit seems to be taking ages and time is going so slowly! I still dont have any symptoms so am looking forward to having a scan to make it feel real.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
can you believe most of us just were finding out we were pregnant about two weeks ago and now here we all are already gone to our first prenatal appointment seeing our little peanuts for the first time or our appointments are just around the corner along with our scans.
Im so happy that today is almost over because then ill only have one more day to go till my appointment and plus its in the AM, i really can't wait like i said she told me they don't do ultrasound right there but the hospital is next door and has a place in there that takes my insurance.
im thinking after my appointment i can go make a appointment for my scan if im lucky maybe just maybe ill be able to get in that friday,if not i'll call other places to see if i can get in friday!! i wanna see my baby soooo sooo bad i just wanna see the heartbeat and my lil gummy bear.
i just wanna know that everything is ok with my baby,i keep getting scared that im going to go and not be able to see nething like the first time but i know that was 2weeks ago and i know i was still EARLY probably only 3weeks!!!.
In a way i wanna go to the hospital again to see if everythings ok ill just feel so much better once i see my baby you know it just took us two yrs to get pregnant and i just keep getting worried anyone us?!


----------



## caro103

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies,
> can you believe most of us just were finding out we were pregnant about two weeks ago and now here we all are already gone to our first prenatal appointment seeing our little peanuts for the first time or our appointments are just around the corner along with our scans.
> Im so happy that today is almost over because then ill only have one more day to go till my appointment and plus its in the AM, i really can't wait like i said she told me they don't do ultrasound right there but the hospital is next door and has a place in there that takes my insurance.
> im thinking after my appointment i can go make a appointment for my scan if im lucky maybe just maybe ill be able to get in that friday,if not i'll call other places to see if i can get in friday!! i wanna see my baby soooo sooo bad i just wanna see the heartbeat and my lil gummy bear.
> i just wanna know that everything is ok with my baby,i keep getting scared that im going to go and not be able to see nething like the first time but i know that was 2weeks ago and i know i was still EARLY probably only 3weeks!!!.
> In a way i wanna go to the hospital again to see if everythings ok ill just feel so much better once i see my baby you know it just took us two yrs to get pregnant and i just keep getting worried anyone us?!

wow some of you seem so far ahead :) I only found out yesterday i'm pregnant and not even seeing GP until 16th! :dohh:. will have to wait prob until the new yr for a scan :(

hope all goes well at your appt and you get a scan to reassure you, 2 yrs ttc is a long time :hugs: xx


----------



## oneandtwo

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies,
> can you believe most of us just were finding out we were pregnant about two weeks ago and now here we all are already gone to our first prenatal appointment seeing our little peanuts for the first time or our appointments are just around the corner along with our scans.
> Im so happy that today is almost over because then ill only have one more day to go till my appointment and plus its in the AM, i really can't wait like i said she told me they don't do ultrasound right there but the hospital is next door and has a place in there that takes my insurance.
> im thinking after my appointment i can go make a appointment for my scan if im lucky maybe just maybe ill be able to get in that friday,if not i'll call other places to see if i can get in friday!! i wanna see my baby soooo sooo bad i just wanna see the heartbeat and my lil gummy bear.
> i just wanna know that everything is ok with my baby,i keep getting scared that im going to go and not be able to see nething like the first time but i know that was 2weeks ago and i know i was still EARLY probably only 3weeks!!!.
> In a way i wanna go to the hospital again to see if everythings ok ill just feel so much better once i see my baby you know it just took us two yrs to get pregnant and i just keep getting worried anyone us?!

I was like that with my last baby, we had tried for 18mos and had 4 MC's between my second and third sons so I was terrified, clear up until I was regularly feeling movement. I hope your,appt,goes well and,you are able to get an us soon! I have one scheduled for the.15th!!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Evening Ladies, found out on Nov 2nd im expecting my 1st LO. Due date is 6th July xx


----------



## caro103

MrsBarrowman said:


> Evening Ladies, found out on Nov 2nd im expecting my 1st LO. Due date is 6th July xx

congratulations :D xx


----------



## MrsBarrowman

@caro13 Thanks, congrats to u too xx


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations *sharnahw*, *CherryCorday*, *01k204*, *MrsBarrowman* & *caro103*! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months! :flower:

*JJsmom* - I totally have baby brain too! I am such an animal person. I volunteer with an animal charity, I feed my brothers dogs, I'm currently looking after my parents dogs while they're on holidays but for the life of me I can't remember to feed my fish! :haha:

*alannadee* - I so want a "real bump" too! I feel I look pregnant when there is no way I could be showing yet :blush:

*luminescent* & *Sophiasmom*- Thinking of you both :hugs:

*AFM:*
Had my dating scan today. I thought I was six weeks but the doctor said five but we'll see at my next scan in three weeks - it'll be on my DH birthday. The doctor did confirm the pregnancy though & we told DHs parents & my brother today. My parents are flying home from holidays tonight & I can't wait to collect them & tell them!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
just wanting some help, im going for a dating scan next friday but im worried about how far along i actually am. my last period was the 27th of september and my period before that was in july (74 day cycle) so i have no idea if im basing this pregnancy on a 28 day cycle or a longer one, cause if i go on a 35 day cycle (which is what i was before my daughter) then im 5 weeks along but if i go by my last period i am 5.6 weeks along... help???


----------



## oneandtwo

maratobe said:
 

> hey girls!
> just wanting some help, im going for a dating scan next friday but im worried about how far along i actually am. my last period was the 27th of september and my period before that was in july (74 day cycle) so i have no idea if im basing this pregnancy on a 28 day cycle or a longer one, cause if i go on a 35 day cycle (which is what i was before my daughter) then im 5 weeks along but if i go by my last period i am 5.6 weeks along... help???

My doctor is basing the pregnancy off of an assumed 28 day cycle even though my cycle before this one was 25 days. And the cycle I conceived my last son would have been about 25 days or less but they dated my whole pregnancy as a 28 day cycle and his dates were.totally off.

Sooo....just wait for your dating scan and they will get it squared away! They'll hopefully figure it out :)

Eta: I had an ultrasound at 5w3d with my last and we saw a sac-no baby but a couple Weeks later he was there! So you should see something Friday


----------



## maratobe

thank you! i hope to see something, it will scare me if i dont i think haha


----------



## Libbysmum

donna noble said:


> Congrats to all the new July moms to be! Well our drains are clogged so i have no toilet. How fun is that when you have to pee every half hour!

Macdonalds have pretty clean toilets. Sorry about the plumbing when can they fix it?:flower:


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> hey girls!
> just wanting some help, im going for a dating scan next friday but im worried about how far along i actually am. my last period was the 27th of september and my period before that was in july (74 day cycle) so i have no idea if im basing this pregnancy on a 28 day cycle or a longer one, cause if i go on a 35 day cycle (which is what i was before my daughter) then im 5 weeks along but if i go by my last period i am 5.6 weeks along... help???

The earliest scan I had was at 6wks and 3days...you could see the yolk sac and hear a heartbeat...but didn't look like anything to me except a tiny blob...my last period was Sept 24th and the GP said I will be due July 1st...even though I know we probably didn't conceive til October somewhere. It is kind of weird to me how they calculate it from the LMP. Cause in reality if I think back to when me and the hubby actually did the deed it has only been about 4 weeks.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congrats MrsBarrowman! H&H 9 months to you!



Wonder who will be our 100th July Sunbeam!! :shrug: :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!
> just wanting some help, im going for a dating scan next friday but im worried about how far along i actually am. my last period was the 27th of september and my period before that was in july (74 day cycle) so i have no idea if im basing this pregnancy on a 28 day cycle or a longer one, cause if i go on a 35 day cycle (which is what i was before my daughter) then im 5 weeks along but if i go by my last period i am 5.6 weeks along... help???
> 
> The earliest scan I had was at 6wks and 3days...you could see the yolk sac and hear a heartbeat...but didn't look like anything to me except a tiny blob...my last period was Sept 24th and the GP said I will be due July 1st...even though I know we probably didn't conceive til October somewhere. It is kind of weird to me how they calculate it from the LMP. Cause in reality if I think back to when me and the hubby actually did the deed it has only been about 4 weeks.Click to expand...

i agree its weird how they count it from there cause september seems like so long ago lol my cycles were weird anyway so ill only be able to go on the scan, but we had regular unprotected sex all october :shrug: i had a scan at 8 weeks with my daughter and they measured her at 7.4 weeks but didnt change my due date or anything...


----------



## ilovehim91810

caro103 said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> can you believe most of us just were finding out we were pregnant about two weeks ago and now here we all are already gone to our first prenatal appointment seeing our little peanuts for the first time or our appointments are just around the corner along with our scans.
> Im so happy that today is almost over because then ill only have one more day to go till my appointment and plus its in the AM, i really can't wait like i said she told me they don't do ultrasound right there but the hospital is next door and has a place in there that takes my insurance.
> im thinking after my appointment i can go make a appointment for my scan if im lucky maybe just maybe ill be able to get in that friday,if not i'll call other places to see if i can get in friday!! i wanna see my baby soooo sooo bad i just wanna see the heartbeat and my lil gummy bear.
> i just wanna know that everything is ok with my baby,i keep getting scared that im going to go and not be able to see nething like the first time but i know that was 2weeks ago and i know i was still EARLY probably only 3weeks!!!.
> In a way i wanna go to the hospital again to see if everythings ok ill just feel so much better once i see my baby you know it just took us two yrs to get pregnant and i just keep getting worried anyone us?!
> 
> wow some of you seem so far ahead :) I only found out yesterday i'm pregnant and not even seeing GP until 16th! :dohh:. will have to wait prob until the new yr for a scan :(
> 
> hope all goes well at your appt and you get a scan to reassure you, 2 yrs ttc is a long time :hugs: xxClick to expand...

thanks!!! i hope all goes well to i might give in and just go to the er tomorrow im starting to drive myself crazy lol and yes 2yrs is a long time and seeing all them BFN just kept killing me inside so after not getting a BFP on our 2yr anniversary and then af 3days later our anniversary well i thought it was time for us to take a break so i didnt temp chart no opks no preseed nothing just kept taken my prenatals because they were keeping my hair nails and skin looking great and what is crazi is i took a hpt on the 23rd of oct and got a bfn so i told myself i wasnt testing again but i kept feeling sick so i tested and i couldnt believe my EYES:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

MrsBarrowman said:


> Evening Ladies, found out on Nov 2nd im expecting my 1st LO. Due date is 6th July xx

WELCOME AND CONGRATS!! those lines look real dark:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## donna noble

Libbysmum said:


> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new July moms to be! Well our drains are clogged so i have no toilet. How fun is that when you have to pee every half hour!
> 
> Macdonalds have pretty clean toilets. Sorry about the plumbing when can they fix it?:flower:Click to expand...

Thankfully they it fixed fast! Wasn't near as bad a I feared either.


----------



## ilovehim91810

maratobe said:


> thank you! i hope to see something, it will scare me if i dont i think haha

me too im having the same problem finding out my due date and i havent seen my doctor yet but im sure there gonna go off my lmp which is a 28 cd which means thursday id be 7 weeks but if u go off 35 i should be 6weeks so im just praying will see something


----------



## ilovehim91810

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congrats MrsBarrowman! H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who will be our 100th July Sunbeam!! :shrug: :happydance:

i know me too!!! i cant believe there are so many of us this is just crazii 99 babys coming into this world july 2013


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to our new BFPs!!!! 

Sophiasmom, I pray everything will work out with your little bean and that it is just settling in and getting nice and comfy!!! :hugs:

I tried to call my doc today to see what all happens at my first appt but no one answered so off to trying again tomorrow! LOL! I got so stressed out tonight after work. I tried to go vote and went to three different voting places as I wasn't entirely sure where to vote and the second place told me finally. Turns out they never changed my address last year when I moved and changed my address on my license and asked them to change it with registering to vote but they never did. Needless to say it was on the other side of town and I had 10 mins to get there! I was 1 min late and they treated me like I was stupid and it was my fault that my address wasn't changed. I broke down and wanted to scream but I just cried on my walk back as my abdomen was starting to cramp. One minute is all it took for me to not get to vote. I think this stuff is so stupid! Sorry about bringing up the voting thing but it really made me mad and made me not want to vote again! This was going to be my first time voting.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh and as far as cravings go, it seems to be garlic. I wanted a restaurants garlic sticks so bad I finally got them. I wanted garlic bread again today so I made some texas toast that I bought to eat with our pasta. LOL!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad they fixed your toilet donna noble. That would suck. 

Congrats Mrs. Barrowman!


Somebody mentioned McDonalds, and that got me wanting it. So blessed DH is on his way now to fetch me a mcchicken and fries. Love him. :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry, JJsmom, they should have been more helpul and understanding about the voting thing. :hugs:


----------



## myra

Sorry JJsmom!!! That's frustrating!~ and so disappointing, especially on your first ever time going to vote. :(


----------



## JJsmom

I just didn't understand why I had to go to all these different places. The girl at the second place said next year they're going to have polling booths in certain locations and you can vote at the nearest one! That would have been nice this year! Oh well. I'm finally over it! :) It was just a frustrating night. The ice cream I'm going to eat in a few mins will help me a great deal! LOL! That's my thing. I don't drink or smoke when stressed, I just eat ice cream. HAHA! Usually when OH knows I've had a stressful day he comes home with a large blizzard! I'm like uhhh how do you expect me to eat all this?? LOL! I have my feel then he eats the rest along with his. HAHA!


----------



## donna noble

Mmm speaking of cravings, mine is cake! All times of day and night! Been this way for a week!


----------



## myra

Cravings: Cauliflower soup, which I haven't had in years but my mom used to make when I was a kid. I've been going through 2 large pots a week! I've read its full of Vitamin C so guess I'm needing that


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> Congrats to our new BFPs!!!!
> 
> Sophiasmom, I pray everything will work out with your little bean and that it is just settling in and getting nice and comfy!!! :hugs:
> 
> I tried to call my doc today to see what all happens at my first appt but no one answered so off to trying again tomorrow! LOL! I got so stressed out tonight after work. I tried to go vote and went to three different voting places as I wasn't entirely sure where to vote and the second place told me finally. Turns out they never changed my address last year when I moved and changed my address on my license and asked them to change it with registering to vote but they never did. Needless to say it was on the other side of town and I had 10 mins to get there! I was 1 min late and they treated me like I was stupid and it was my fault that my address wasn't changed. I broke down and wanted to scream but I just cried on my walk back as my abdomen was starting to cramp. One minute is all it took for me to not get to vote. I think this stuff is so stupid! Sorry about bringing up the voting thing but it really made me mad and made me not want to vote again! This was going to be my first time voting.

oh man that is silly...my hubby didnt get to vote either


----------



## Libbysmum

trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!

Lol- hope you stay dry!


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!

Hope you don't either!! Isn't it fun trying to potty train? We always gave DS 1 m&m for going pee and 3 for going poo on the potty. He learned quick! HAHA!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I don't know why and I know it's not a good thing but I'm loving the MAYO right now.
Also spicy food, curry, hot salsa.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Libbysmum said:


> trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!

We're also in potty training fun. DS knows about the candy and will half pee, get the candy then go back and do the rest to try and get another candy. Sneaky bugger


----------



## Libbysmum

My DD has no idea what candy is...all she gets is a hi-5 and a cheer from me lol

As far as cravings go...Grainwaves and Chinese food...My hubby says it is too expensive to buy so we had Kebabs last night to save me having to do dishes...bless him :)


----------



## junemomma09

My husband has been a real jerk tonight :( he's on internship in another state right now and we found out I am pregnant the day before he left. He's been such a jerk about having to make the necessary changes needed since we're having a baby when we weren't expecting to be ttc till next spring. He's suppose to be out of state again for internship when the baby is due. All he cares about is what others will think of us being pregnant while we're still in school. He doesn't want to ask any favors to have his internship place changed so he can be closer to home for when the baby is born. :cry: I just don't understand why he's not being supportive. All he keeps saying is how we werent suppose to be pregnant now and we were suppose to do this/that. I'm just tired of him complaining about it :cry: no it wasn't the most ideal time but I'm not going to be upset that I'm pregnant. This baby is a blessing and I don't know why he can't see that. :cry: I've just been crying since I got off the phone with him. :cry:

Now he's texting me saying he's sorry and he wants to be there for me and our family. He just wants stability. He's not being fair to me :(


----------



## Libbysmum

3rdbabybump said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!
> 
> We're also in potty training fun. DS knows about the candy and will half pee, get the candy then go back and do the rest to try and get another candy. Sneaky buggerClick to expand...

HAHA he is a smart boy! I find if while she sits if I sing a song she is less inclined to get up halfway. She did a number 2 for me just now...yay! she has been given potty time since she was 8mths old just to get use to the idea but right now I am being more diligent in the process cause I want her out of nappies before the next baby.


----------



## serenity9712

i have 3 kids and have had 5 miscarriages and this is 9th pregnancy. were automatically high risk. and we were trying for 3 YEARS!.my kids now are 8 yr old boy skyler, 6 yr old girl leecia (pronounced lee-see-ah), and almost 5 yr old girl makayla.

we are having an early scan to make sure all is well and because high risk for multiples this time. i have very quick deliveries. were taking 5 hrs beginning to end. my middle daughter was 45 mins. i had all 3 of mine all vaginal and natural and unless I'm forced to have a c section this will be all natural too. no needles for me!. for those who haven't ever had a baby... not to scare you but if your not having morning sickness or symptoms enjoy it. pregnancy is hard. your body is stretched and so many changes it can be brutal and unforgetable... my pregnancies weren't easy but weren't hard. i almost had my middle one at 17weeks along. labor and delivery is yes a wonderful experience and an amount of joy and love you've never experienced. but it is also the most pain you'll ever experience if your going all natural with no medication. its no easy process but the second your baby will be in your arms all the pain is gone!. sorry i had to get that out there. it just seems that some come off that pregnancy is all about amazing stuff and easy peasy when they haven't even had a child yet. the creation of life is h ard on the body even if it was made to make babies. and its just as hard to raise a child right. ok vent done. sorry didn't mean to take it out on y'all was just frustrated


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> My husband has been a real jerk tonight :( he's on internship in another state right now and we found out I am pregnant the day before he left. He's been such a jerk about having to make the necessary changes needed since we're having a baby when we weren't expecting to be ttc till next spring. He's suppose to be out of state again for internship when the baby is due. All he cares about is what others will think of us being pregnant while we're still in school. He doesn't want to ask any favors to have his internship place changed so he can be closer to home for when the baby is born. :cry: I just don't understand why he's not being supportive. All he keeps saying is how we werent suppose to be pregnant now and we were suppose to do this/that. I'm just tired of him complaining about it :cry: no it wasn't the most ideal time but I'm not going to be upset that I'm pregnant. This baby is a blessing and I don't know why he can't see that. :cry: I've just been crying since I got off the phone with him. :cry:
> 
> Now he's texting me saying he's sorry and he wants to be there for me and our family. He just wants stability. He's not being fair to me :(

I am sorry for the hard time you are going through...I am sure he will come round...takes men a bit longer to "get" that us women are the mothers of their children...my hubby has to be reminded constantly...I think it is harder for them to get their heads around cause they are not the ones carrying the baby for 9mths and they don't get the morning sickness and other emotional ups and downs.
I hope you guys can work things out...I am sure it will be fine...9mths is a long way down the track and this is life...we adapt and change and so do our circumstances xoxo thinking of you, try to rest and take each day as it comes.x got to run LO just pooped on kitchen floor- baagh


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Libbysmum said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> r
> 
> HAHA he is a smart boy! I find if while she sits if I sing a song she is less inclined to get up halfway. She did a number 2 for me just now...yay! she has been given potty time since she was 8mths old just to get use to the idea but right now I am being more diligent in the process cause I want her out of nappies before the next baby.Click to expand...

That would be ideal. I wonder if I started with my 1yr old what she would think.

Has anyone else been super achy lately? My lower back, round to my hips, pelvis and lower belly are soo achy and tired.


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> My husband has been a real jerk tonight :( he's on internship in another state right now and we found out I am pregnant the day before he left. He's been such a jerk about having to make the necessary changes needed since we're having a baby when we weren't expecting to be ttc till next spring. He's suppose to be out of state again for internship when the baby is due. All he cares about is what others will think of us being pregnant while we're still in school. He doesn't want to ask any favors to have his internship place changed so he can be closer to home for when the baby is born. :cry: I just don't understand why he's not being supportive. All he keeps saying is how we werent suppose to be pregnant now and we were suppose to do this/that. I'm just tired of him complaining about it :cry: no it wasn't the most ideal time but I'm not going to be upset that I'm pregnant. This baby is a blessing and I don't know why he can't see that. :cry: I've just been crying since I got off the phone with him. :cry:
> 
> Now he's texting me saying he's sorry and he wants to be there for me and our family. He just wants stability. He's not being fair to me :(

:hugs: oh dear! That doesn't sound pleasant at all! I'm sorry you're going through this but yes a baby is a blessing! Sometimes babies come at not such an idea time but hey, it happened and now you'll have a wonderful baby! Who cares what people will think of you! I'll be 8 months pregnant when I get married and I already had my dress picked out and I chose to wait and because I chose to wait is when it finally happened for us! Thankfully I'm going to try my dress on again with a strap on belly bump. Shortly after we get married, OH will be shipped off to basic training for 3+ months so I'll be alone when our baby arrives. Even my DS will be out of town with my mom! So I understand about how upset you are about him not being there and unexpected times. I hope he comes around and realizes for one your hormonal and will take things the wrong way even when he doesn't mean it that way, two, you are pregnant and you will have a beautiful baby in your arms in 8 months and he will be just as excited as you! Three, no matter who thinks what you are doing is right or wrong, it is your option not theirs. Don't listen to what they think. Frankly who cares what they think! It's your life to live how you see fit! I hope you feel better sweetie!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

3rdbabybump said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> trying to toilet train the DD...She was dry after nap-time but refused to sit on the potty. We had to go out for the blood test so put the nappy on and of course she did a pee in it while we were out...right now she is sitting on my lap with her naked little bottom...hope I don't live to regret this!
> 
> We're also in potty training fun. DS knows about the candy and will half pee, get the candy then go back and do the rest to try and get another candy. Sneaky buggerClick to expand...

im so glad i dont gotta worry about that no more! but my dad potty train my DS he always just used to let my son come in the bathroom with him and i guess my son just learn from watching him he only sat down to poop never to pee lol so proud of my little man!! poor thing used to have so much trouble pooping thou no matter what we gave him his poop used to come out like a BRICK with blood all in it and when i wiped his lil butt butt id wiped blood im so glad he hasnt had to go threw that for a few years now


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> Congrats to our new BFPs!!!!
> 
> Sophiasmom, I pray everything will work out with your little bean and that it is just settling in and getting nice and comfy!!! :hugs:
> 
> I tried to call my doc today to see what all happens at my first appt but no one answered so off to trying again tomorrow! LOL! I got so stressed out tonight after work. I tried to go vote and went to three different voting places as I wasn't entirely sure where to vote and the second place told me finally. Turns out they never changed my address last year when I moved and changed my address on my license and asked them to change it with registering to vote but they never did. Needless to say it was on the other side of town and I had 10 mins to get there! I was 1 min late and they treated me like I was stupid and it was my fault that my address wasn't changed. I broke down and wanted to scream but I just cried on my walk back as my abdomen was starting to cramp. One minute is all it took for me to not get to vote. I think this stuff is so stupid! Sorry about bringing up the voting thing but it really made me mad and made me not want to vote again! This was going to be my first time voting.

aww poor thing!!! i was going to vote this year too but i lost my ID and havent got a new one yet


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> My husband has been a real jerk tonight :( he's on internship in another state right now and we found out I am pregnant the day before he left. He's been such a jerk about having to make the necessary changes needed since we're having a baby when we weren't expecting to be ttc till next spring. He's suppose to be out of state again for internship when the baby is due. All he cares about is what others will think of us being pregnant while we're still in school. He doesn't want to ask any favors to have his internship place changed so he can be closer to home for when the baby is born. :cry: I just don't understand why he's not being supportive. All he keeps saying is how we werent suppose to be pregnant now and we were suppose to do this/that. I'm just tired of him complaining about it :cry: no it wasn't the most ideal time but I'm not going to be upset that I'm pregnant. This baby is a blessing and I don't know why he can't see that. :cry: I've just been crying since I got off the phone with him. :cry:
> 
> Now he's texting me saying he's sorry and he wants to be there for me and our family. He just wants stability. He's not being fair to me :(

aww it will be ok im sure he is just stressed out because he wants to be able to take care of you and the kids i personally dont think no time is ever the best time for a baby,even though me and dh been ttc for 2 years i was hoping to finishen up school but like you said this is a blessing because we didnt think it was going to happen we thought we might of had to wait till i was done school and had a job so that we could afford the fertiliy treatments so im so blessed we didnt have to turn wait for that it really sucks that something thats us as woman are suppost to be doing on our own and some of us just cant do it or it just takes such a long time i just em so thankful that dreams do come true


----------



## ilovehim91810

serenity9712 said:


> i have 3 kids and have had 5 miscarriages and this is 9th pregnancy. were automatically high risk. and we were trying for 3 YEARS!.my kids now are 8 yr old boy skyler, 6 yr old girl leecia (pronounced lee-see-ah), and almost 5 yr old girl makayla.
> 
> we are having an early scan to make sure all is well and because high risk for multiples this time. i have very quick deliveries. were taking 5 hrs beginning to end. my middle daughter was 45 mins. i had all 3 of mine all vaginal and natural and unless I'm forced to have a c section this will be all natural too. no needles for me!. for those who haven't ever had a baby... not to scare you but if your not having morning sickness or symptoms enjoy it. pregnancy is hard. your body is stretched and so many changes it can be brutal and unforgetable... my pregnancies weren't easy but weren't hard. i almost had my middle one at 17weeks along. labor and delivery is yes a wonderful experience and an amount of joy and love you've never experienced. but it is also the most pain you'll ever experience if your going all natural with no medication. its no easy process but the second your baby will be in your arms all the pain is gone!. sorry i had to get that out there. it just seems that some come off that pregnancy is all about amazing stuff and easy peasy when they haven't even had a child yet. the creation of life is h ard on the body even if it was made to make babies. and its just as hard to raise a child right. ok vent done. sorry didn't mean to take it out on y'all was just frustrated

AMEN to that!! i was lucky to just get headach with my first pregnancy boobs never hurt never felt sick and never even was this tired DH told me he think its a little girl but who knows because every pregnancy is different. When i had my son i was very lucky as i got my epidural worked wonders but before i got it I WAS IN SOOOOOOOO MUCH PAIN!!! the only thing i felt with my son is very very small contractions so im hoping maybe ill get lucky this time around!! also so sorry to hear about ur loses:-( that is just so sad and dont be sorri were all pregnant frustrated and going crazy:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So sorry, junemomma. :hugs: He'll snap out of it.


I'm going to need advice from you all next month as I'll be trying to potty train dd over Christmas break. Should be fun. :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

so ladies i was over my moms picking up DS because he been out with my dad all day and i over her my mom talking to her friend on the phone and telling her she "thinks" my sister is pregnant again im like WHAT im like she pregnant again mom i said thats crazy im sorri ladies but me and my sister dont get along and never have she wont even let me see her son he is 15months old and ive seen him one time:-( its a shame your husband is a sex offender and you leave her son home with him but wont let your own flesh and blood not only that but she had to get 10 sitches in her lip when she was pregnant from her WONDERFUL HUBBY!! and let me not get started on what else he had put her threw i feel sorry for her in a way but then i dont because she has no respect for me at all and she just paid 3,000 to get him out of jail plus he is on probation plus he got other charges pending agaisnt him i hope she know that he going to get time and you know what i hope he does he has made threaths agaisnt my 77yr old grandmother he screw my mom out of money and my dad he beats on her he doesnt do nothing for my sister child or his other kids when they first got married the state took her taxes for his childsupport from a child he has by a different woman so all the money she worked hard for got took from her its just shockes me sorry ladies im like in WOW right now and my mom is going to be in even more wow when she find out im pregnant but i think she will be more happier for me then my sister well i gotta go to bed good night ladies<3


----------



## mummyclo

So tired this morning :( 
DH had a lumbar puncture yesterday and now has back ache so he can't to anything and I'm looking after him whilst he's in bed. DS was up at 5 as was I! 
Plus I have a sore throte today :cry: 
Today can't go quick enough!


----------



## Mummytojack1

Hey ladies how are you all? I've not been on here in a while. I did another 
Clear blue test just to be sure and yep I deffo am pregnant. 5 weeks and 3 days today. I still need to book my midwife appointment :/

Xx


----------



## caro103

Mummytojack1 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? I've not been on here in a while. I did another
> Clear blue test just to be sure and yep I deffo am pregnant. 5 weeks and 3 days today. I still need to book my midwife appointment :/
> 
> Xx

sound like me, I've not even got a Dr appt until i'm nearly 6wks :haha:, from last time i know i'll book the midwife appt there and then though and they see for booking around 8wks here so that'll be fine :) x


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mummytojack1 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? I've not been on here in a while. I did another
> Clear blue test just to be sure and yep I deffo am pregnant. 5 weeks and 3 days today. I still need to book my midwife appointment :/
> 
> Xx

yay:happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

caro103 said:


> Mummytojack1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how are you all? I've not been on here in a while. I did another
> Clear blue test just to be sure and yep I deffo am pregnant. 5 weeks and 3 days today. I still need to book my midwife appointment :/
> 
> Xx
> 
> sound like me, I've not even got a Dr appt until i'm nearly 6wks :haha:, from last time i know i'll book the midwife appt there and then though and they see for booking around 8wks here so that'll be fine :) xClick to expand...

i know it sucks waiting but think of it this way if they send u for a scan ull b able to see something also i was wondering what tume was it in the uk? its almost 5am here is there a time diff


----------



## ilovehim91810

ugh i fee so crappy this morning hubby had to leave for work at 3am because he gotta drive like 2hous alway for a job! im sooooo cold right now i forgot that i open our bathroom window last nigh cause dh made it stink really bad and i wasnt about to smell that everytime i had to pee. i went in there with my face cover real good , the spary i shouldve really made him do it but he had went right to bed he was so tired he went into work at 3am and didnt get off till 7pm poor thing he on call this week


----------



## whigfield

Ladies!! I had the scan! I am walking on cloud nine!!! :happydance:

We had to go transvaginal (obviously) and the sonographer started off by lecturing me, telling me that she's disappointed GPs refer people so early as the likelihood of seeing something is so slim, and basically made me feel like crap. It was as if I'd asked for an early scan as I was a bit silly, not that I'd had miscarriages and was bleeding or anything!! :growlmad:

However, within seconds, she found the sac, which had a cute little yolk ring in there, and a little bean with a beating heart!! I have never seen such an adorable little flicker and it was so amazingly exciting! I almost cried. :cloud9:

Secondly.. I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days. She located an area beneath the baby and to the right that looked to be some kind of haemorrhage which could explain the bleeding and why I bleed more if I stand for longer periods of time.

The other reason I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days... We saw a SECOND fetal pole in there, which could mean an identical twin!!!!!!!!!! It was really unclear and she wasn't able to find a heartbeat, but there was definitely SOMETHING there and she wants to check next scan. I am so excited!!

Definitely happy! We are measuring 5 1/2 weeks which is basically bang on! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

But also.. A little worried. Bleeding is a bit heavier since the vaginal scan. Ladies that have had one done - is this normal?? :haha: Nothing will stop me worrying lmao!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 82 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maratobe

WOW whig thats incredible!!!! congrats i cant wait for my scan now and i cant wait to see if you have 2 in there!!! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies for your support!! :) and letting me vent! Hopefully my DH will realize I am very hormonal right now and he needs to stop complaining about the bad timing of this baby. 

Whigfield- that's such great news!! Possible twins, wow!! I can't wait to find out if it's twins indeed!! Cute little bean piccie!!! :)


----------



## JJsmom

mummyclo said:


> So tired this morning :(
> DH had a lumbar puncture yesterday and now has back ache so he can't to anything and I'm looking after him whilst he's in bed. DS was up at 5 as was I!
> Plus I have a sore throte today :cry:
> Today can't go quick enough!

Sorry you feel poorly today! :( I know what it's like to be up early too. I woke up at 4am and couldn't go back to sleep and now it's time to get up and get ready for work. Very sweet of you to take care of your hubby while he's having pain! Hope both of you feel better soon!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Wow that's amazing Whig! 
:happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Whigfield!! That's a wonderful pic of your bean!!! Possible twins?!?! That's amazing as well!!! Glad you got to see the heartbeat and that your little bean was sitting snug!! :hugs:


----------



## myra

So exciting, whigfield- I popped on here hoping to see good news from you. Your post made a big smile break out on my face. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:dance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> Ladies!! I had the scan! I am walking on cloud nine!!! :happydance:
> 
> We had to go transvaginal (obviously) and the sonographer started off by lecturing me, telling me that she's disappointed GPs refer people so early as the likelihood of seeing something is so slim, and basically made me feel like crap. It was as if I'd asked for an early scan as I was a bit silly, not that I'd had miscarriages and was bleeding or anything!! :growlmad:
> 
> However, within seconds, she found the sac, which had a cute little yolk ring in there, and a little bean with a beating heart!! I have never seen such an adorable little flicker and it was so amazingly exciting! I almost cried. :cloud9:
> 
> Secondly.. I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days. She located an area beneath the baby and to the right that looked to be some kind of haemorrhage which could explain the bleeding and why I bleed more if I stand for longer periods of time.
> 
> The other reason I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days... We saw a SECOND fetal pole in there, which could mean an identical twin!!!!!!!!!! It was really unclear and she wasn't able to find a heartbeat, but there was definitely SOMETHING there and she wants to check next scan. I am so excited!!
> 
> Definitely happy! We are measuring 5 1/2 weeks which is basically bang on! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But also.. A little worried. Bleeding is a bit heavier since the vaginal scan. Ladies that have had one done - is this normal?? :haha: Nothing will stop me worrying lmao!!

omg that sounds the the best news ever!!!! im so happy for u and TWINS WOW that is crazy and i think its normal that ur bleeding alil bit more you know just like last night me and dh had sex and this morning when i woke up i wipe just a tiny tiny tiny bit of brown i was about to run to the er but there was barely nething there and i go to the doctors tomorrow so im just going to hold out because when i go for my scan i wanna try to hold off as much as i can because i wanna make sure i can see something i keep gettin freaked out that im going to not be able to see something or my baby isnt going to have a heartbeat my dh said i need to just relax everything is going to be fine easy for him to SAY!!!:wacko:


----------



## oneandtwo

Wow whig, congrats!! Thats so exciting! So glad things are looking great :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Whig that is so lovely you saw your scan and maybe you have twins. I am looking forward to my scan too. This is such a scary but exciting time. Well not much to report symtoms are coming and going. I am eating a lot and the nausea not bad at all right now so I am greatful for that.
My first booking appointment will be next Friday so I will hear more about my first scan then.
Hope you are all well x


----------



## LizzieJane

whigfield - amazing news!!!! possibly twins - double congratulations!!!! lovely US pic :)


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield- YAY! Congrats Whig, that's so nice. I'm trying to get a Midwife for this pregnancy so if I do my first appointment will be between 10 and 12 weeks. :( I almost want to go to the dr just so maybe I can get an early ultrasound. I want twins so bad. You're so lucky. I hope you have an uneventful 9 months from here on out.


----------



## chathamlady

Hi can I join I am due July 13th, 2013 with my first,


----------



## caro103

:) yay whigfield, fab news! i hope its twins for you! :D

congrats chathamlady :D

my sense of smell has gone crazy! smelling everything and my colleagues rice crackers smelt of wee earlier :rofl:...not that i told her that of course :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

caro103 said:


> :) yay whigfield, fab news! i hope its twins for you! :D
> 
> congrats chathamlady :D
> 
> my sense of smell has gone crazy! smelling everything and my colleagues rice crackers smelt of wee earlier :rofl:...not that i told her that of course :haha:

:rofl:
I can smell everything too! DHs coffee breath made me gag earlier! :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hey ladies
I'm at the hospital now because earlier I noticed some spotting so I hurry here asap to make sure they did a pelvic exam and said she only seen a little bit of blood so that's good news and now just waiting to go for my scan and get my blood work back I hope I see something when I get my scan o told the nurse im any where from 67 weeks and I she going to try to tell me that I can't see or hear no heartbeat I personally know that's a lie because when i got pregnant with my son i seen him n his heartbeat at 6weeks well wish me luck ladies I'll keep yall posted


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh! Poorly toddler + lots of snot = wrenching mummy :cry:


----------



## Tink80

Will keep you in my thoughts, ilovehim. I'm hoping everything's fine :hugs:

I had a little brown spotting yesterday and it scared the hell out of me. I know it can be normal and I am still very early on but it terrified me and I had a good cry on hubby's shoulder. Seems to be going away now. It wasn't enough to need a pantyliner, only would show after a BM (sorry if tmi) and my cervix feels tender so i googled and it seems that some women have a sensitive cervix with all the extra blood flow in pregnancy and even a slight strain like a BM can cause it to bleed a little. I also read one girls post saying that her doctor said a strain from BM can "milk the uterus of old blood". I don't know which it is but alot of people seemed to have experienced this and still have a healthy pregnancy. 
It was definitely brown though and not a lot at all. It just scared me so bad I took a FRER this morning and the test line was darker than the control which is definitely progress so I probably just need to relax. I read all about early spotting in the pregnancy books but when it happens for real it is still really terrifying!! I would have called an OB but I haven't even met mine yet as my first appt. with them is when I reach 8 weeks.


----------



## sue_88

Im a sweetpea!! Yay - 6 weeks!! :)


----------



## whigfield

sue_88 said:


> Im a sweetpea!! Yay - 6 weeks!! :)

Me too! Yay sweatpeas!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! I'm on cloud nine right now. :cloud9:


----------



## Lauki

Awesome news Whigfield! Super excited for you!

Most of my symptoms have disappeared, but I didn't have many with Sophie. So not too worried!


----------



## sue_88

whigfield said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Im a sweetpea!! Yay - 6 weeks!! :)
> 
> Me too! Yay sweatpeas!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Maybe 2 x sweetpeas for you!!! :happydance::happydance::flower::baby::baby:


----------



## Sophiasmom

Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:

Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all


----------



## whigfield

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

Aww I'm soo sorry


----------



## alannadee

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

Im so sorry Sophiasmom, i know how hard that is. Will keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## alannadee

I got my first midwife appointment! 26th November, it seems ages off!!!

At the moment we are trying to decide whether to have a scan before we go on holiday (i will be 12 weeks the week we go, 20th Dec) or wait till we come back in the new year??? Just incase bad news!Not had much luck at scans in the past. Would it be better to go on holiday an it be a case of ignorance is bliss???


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

Oh no, my heart goes out to you :sad1: I'm so very, very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

alannadee said:


> I got my first midwife appointment! 26th November, it seems ages off!!!
> 
> At the moment we are trying to decide whether to have a scan before we go on holiday (i will be 12 weeks the week we go, 20th Dec) or wait till we come back in the new year??? Just incase bad news!Not had much luck at scans in the past. Would it be better to go on holiday an it be a case of ignorance is bliss???

I think thats the week before our first appointment on the 3rd, and it does feel like ages away! I'd be inclined to get the test before I went on holiday but thats mainly because I am really impatient and want to find out as soon as possible.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. No real changes here, no symptons at all at the moment. Cant wait for the first scan so I can confirm this is really happening! 


@ Mrs Barrowman - Congratulations hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months

@ JJsmom - Sorry to hear about the problems you had getting to vote, especially on your first time. Officials can be really mean at times.

@ junemomma09 - Sorry to hear about you husband. Sending you hugs & hope you can work it out. 

@ whigfield - great news on the scan

@ chathamlady - congratulations hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months. 


@ilovehim9810 - hope all goes well at your scan.

@tink80

@sue_88 - Yey for the sweetpea 

@lauki - I'm glad its not just me with no symptoms. 

@sophiasmom - I am so sorry to hear that.:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

sophiamom: im so sorri to hear that:cry: it is so sad that us woman have to go threw what we go threw,ive never had one myself but i can only imaging what ur going threw my heart and prays go out to u!!!:hug:

ok ladies im back from the ER it only took 50hours well not really but i sure felt like it but anyways lemme tell you ladies how everything went!!!
first she did a plevic exam she said everything look good down there just alittle bit a blood!!
then they took blood my hcg level is now 5716 YAY last thursday it was 509 so that was really great news to hear!!
last but not least they did a ultrasound there was a sac there that measure at 5weeks 3days and the doctor said that also was normal not to see to much because im still early 
so GREAT NEWS IS that BABY is OK!!! she said i just have UTI yuckie but im just so glad to hear that everything is ok i was so worried and she still wants me to get my HCG levels check in 48hours so tomorrow when i go to the doctors im gonna let her know everything thats going on so that we can just extra make sure that everything is ok and im sure she will be sending me for a scan which ill make for next week im just thanking god right now


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> Ladies!! I had the scan! I am walking on cloud nine!!! :happydance:
> 
> We had to go transvaginal (obviously) and the sonographer started off by lecturing me, telling me that she's disappointed GPs refer people so early as the likelihood of seeing something is so slim, and basically made me feel like crap. It was as if I'd asked for an early scan as I was a bit silly, not that I'd had miscarriages and was bleeding or anything!! :growlmad:
> 
> However, within seconds, she found the sac, which had a cute little yolk ring in there, and a little bean with a beating heart!! I have never seen such an adorable little flicker and it was so amazingly exciting! I almost cried. :cloud9:
> 
> Secondly.. I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days. She located an area beneath the baby and to the right that looked to be some kind of haemorrhage which could explain the bleeding and why I bleed more if I stand for longer periods of time.
> 
> The other reason I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days... We saw a SECOND fetal pole in there, which could mean an identical twin!!!!!!!!!! It was really unclear and she wasn't able to find a heartbeat, but there was definitely SOMETHING there and she wants to check next scan. I am so excited!!
> 
> Definitely happy! We are measuring 5 1/2 weeks which is basically bang on! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But also.. A little worried. Bleeding is a bit heavier since the vaginal scan. Ladies that have had one done - is this normal?? :haha: Nothing will stop me worrying lmao!!

Yay I'm so happy for you Whigfield, that's so exciting identical twins.


----------



## whigfield

BritneyNChris said:


> Yay I'm so happy for you Whigfield, that's so exciting identical twins.

Thank you!!! How are you doing? :happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Welcome to all the new sunbeams congratulations and a h&h 9 months :D


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> ok ladies im back from the ER it only took 50hours well not really but i sure felt like it but anyways lemme tell you ladies how everything went!!!
> first she did a plevic exam she said everything look good down there just alittle bit a blood!!
> then they took blood my hcg level is now 5716 YAY last thursday it was 509 so that was really great news to hear!!
> last but not least they did a ultrasound there was a sac there that measure at 5weeks 3days and the doctor said that also was normal not to see to much because im still early
> so GREAT NEWS IS that BABY is OK!!! she said i just have UTI yuckie but im just so glad to hear that everything is ok i was so worried and she still wants me to get my HCG levels check in 48hours so tomorrow when i go to the doctors im gonna let her know everything thats going on so that we can just extra make sure that everything is ok and im sure she will be sending me for a scan which ill make for next week im just thanking god right now

That's great news! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

How was your scan today myra? I've been excited all day! :haha:


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Yay I'm so happy for you Whigfield, that's so exciting identical twins.
> 
> Thank you!!! How are you doing? :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm doing pretty good waiting on my first appointment it seems to be taking forever since I had to change the date from the 14th to the 21st which is fine with me because dh will be here on the 20th and I will be getting a scan at 8 weeks 1 day. I've been also keeping myself busy since dh has been gone so the days will fly by quick :D. Now you need to stop worry so much your little beans are depending on it.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: sophiasmum, so sorry to hear that hun :cry:

ilovehim, so glad everything was ok! xx


----------



## BritneyNChris

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

:hugs: Im so sorry to hear about your news I'm sending lots of hugs your way hunn.:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Ladies!! I had the scan! I am walking on cloud nine!!! :happydance:
> 
> We had to go transvaginal (obviously) and the sonographer started off by lecturing me, telling me that she's disappointed GPs refer people so early as the likelihood of seeing something is so slim, and basically made me feel like crap. It was as if I'd asked for an early scan as I was a bit silly, not that I'd had miscarriages and was bleeding or anything!! :growlmad:
> 
> However, within seconds, she found the sac, which had a cute little yolk ring in there, and a little bean with a beating heart!! I have never seen such an adorable little flicker and it was so amazingly exciting! I almost cried. :cloud9:
> 
> Secondly.. I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days. She located an area beneath the baby and to the right that looked to be some kind of haemorrhage which could explain the bleeding and why I bleed more if I stand for longer periods of time.
> 
> The other reason I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days... We saw a SECOND fetal pole in there, which could mean an identical twin!!!!!!!!!! It was really unclear and she wasn't able to find a heartbeat, but there was definitely SOMETHING there and she wants to check next scan. I am so excited!!
> 
> Definitely happy! We are measuring 5 1/2 weeks which is basically bang on! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But also.. A little worried. Bleeding is a bit heavier since the vaginal scan. Ladies that have had one done - is this normal?? :haha: Nothing will stop me worrying lmao!!

Congrats to you! So exciting...so glad they found the little bean! And yes after a transvaginal you sometimes get a bit of blood...if it doesn't settle down within a day or two I'd ask the doctor :happydance:about it. so happy for you!! I hope I have good news about my pregnancy =)

Sophies mum...so sorry to hear of your news...it never nice to hear such stories. I was amazed how many women go through a mc the stats are really high. We lost our little one back in August this year and it is not a nice experience for anyone to go through. Ours was a missed miscarriage that was found at 11wks and 3 days but the little embryo had stopped growing around 7 wks. I hope that you can get lots of support from family and friends during this hard time. My family were hopeless...especially my mother who was in Denial that it had happened. :cry:


----------



## JJsmom

sophiasmom, So sorry to hear your news. :( Hopefully you get your sticky bean soon!! :hugs:

ilovehim, glad everything went well at the ER! It's definitely scary when spotting is involved. 

I called the doctors office to find out the details of my appt. I get to meet with the social worker for medicaid and to ask any questions or concerns I have. Then I meet with the nurse practitioner who does the pelvic exam. Then I meet with the dietitian. Then they book my scan at the hospital! YAY!!! 26th here I come! I have a regular doc appt tomorrow to check on my blood pressure as I do have high blood pressure and I don't want any problems during the pregnancy. Hopefully they can give me something that will help lower it that won't hurt my baby!


----------



## myra

whigfield said:


> How was your scan today myra? I've been excited all day! :haha:

Thanks for checking in. I'm just getting home now~ but my scan was GREAT today! We got to see our teeny, tiny baby for the first time and saw his/her heart beating!!! WOW :D Baby is measuring 6 weeks (5.5mm) and everything is looking good so far.

My OH isn't so great with medical stuff, and he was seriously worried he'd pass out (he even asked the doc if any of the dads have ever fainted before), but he did great too :winkwink:


----------



## JJsmom

I also got heartburn today for the first time in forever! I've only had heartburn twice in my life and both times was with DS. I ate a slice of pumpkin pie and as soon as I took a bite I felt it coming on. I have a feeling I might have it more this pregnancy. Hope that means I'll be having a girl! LOL!


----------



## myra

sophiasmum~ I'm so sorry. sending you many :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

Sophiasmom said:


> Well, bad news today. HCG was down today, So it's a m/c for me :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the July mommas and H&H 9 months to all

xxx :hugs: im so sorry hun :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## maratobe

sophiasmom im so sorry sweety :hugs::hugs:
:happydance: lots of people having early scans at the moment, im glad you all got to see your little beans growing strong!! :)
i cant wait for my scan in 8 days!!!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Alright ladies, I'm crazy I just went out and bought a dollar store cheapy just to see the dark line. What a beautiful sight. I'm jealous it seem like everyone gets a scan soon and I don't even get to see my midwife till 10 weeks. That's a whole month and that' s forever.
:(


----------



## maratobe

3rdbabybump said:


> Alright ladies, I'm crazy I just went out and bought a dollar store cheapy just to see the dark line. What a beautiful sight. I'm jealous it seem like everyone gets a scan soon and I don't even get to see my midwife till 10 weeks. That's a whole month and that' s forever.
> :(

im soo tempted to go buy a test today! ive used all my OPKs haha :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

thank you ladies all so much spotting is a very very scarey thing & im so blessed that baby is ok as soon as i got to the hospital i busted out in tears because we have been wanting this baby for so long and i just couldnt bare thinking bout losing my little joy:-(.
i just woke up from a very well rested nap and i think thats all thati needed was just to rest on up, im still tired as anything thoug. my moms and dad got my son for the night they dont know whats going on but they think i real sick,i sure hope wen they do find out they are happy for me. i found out this girl who is suppost to be my bestfriend and DS godmother sentmy mother a text message telling her she herd i was pregnant ,for her to just go behind my back like that after i forgave her so many times and help her out for all the messed up things she has done to me in the past after me believing that things were going to change that she had changed but you now what ive learn she will always be a sneaky low life DRUGIE and as long as she keeps getting high and not doing nothing wit her life she on her own. i will not let her think she going to bring me down or hold me back because i wont help her find her drugs, oh well its her loss when her kids didnt have christmas or birthdays came threw with my own money and made sure they did,i blame myself for trusting her again i guess my heart is just so big its sad people r like that


----------



## abagailb14

Got my first scan today! Baby's looking good, they said he's high in my uterus where he should be and heartbeat was 112, which is normal for 6 wks. Got my due date changed to July 2. He looks like a little bean but it was so reassuring seeing the little heart fluttering away!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 12









baby1.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Medipea

Had my first appt with the doc today. Realized I'm not as far along as I originally had calculated. Because I ovulate late in my cycle the LMP date is about 5 days longer than what I actually am. So the doc says I'm 4 wks 2 days today. Had my hcg checked on Monday at 4 wks. Got my results today saying 112. Hoping to have it checked again in a few weeks to make sure it's doubling like it should be. Doc said I may get an early scan at 8 weeks just to be sure of how far along I am since I want to do the IPS testing and it has to be done at a specific time. So far only symptoms are sore boobs, waking up to pee at night, and fatigue.


----------



## JessinChi

abagailb14 said:


> Got my first scan today! Baby's looking good, they said he's high in my uterus where he should be and heartbeat was 112, which is normal for 6 wks. Got my due date changed to July 2. He looks like a little bean but it was so reassuring seeing the little heart fluttering away!

I'm so jealous! I'm due on July 2nd too and have to wait 2 long more weeks for my u/s. Praying there is a heartbeat fluttering! It was fun to see your pics and imagine what mine might look like now  Congrats!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

abagailb14 said:


> Got my first scan today! Baby's looking good, they said he's high in my uterus where he should be and heartbeat was 112, which is normal for 6 wks. Got my due date changed to July 2. He looks like a little bean but it was so reassuring seeing the little heart fluttering away!

Glad to hear all is well! I moved you to your new EDD on page one! :thumbup:



Medipea said:


> Had my first appt with the doc today. Realized I'm not as far along as I originally had calculated. Because I ovulate late in my cycle the LMP date is about 5 days longer than what I actually am. So the doc says I'm 4 wks 2 days today. Had my hcg checked on Monday at 4 wks. Got my results today saying 112. Hoping to have it checked again in a few weeks to make sure it's doubling like it should be. Doc said I may get an early scan at 8 weeks just to be sure of how far along I am since I want to do the IPS testing and it has to be done at a specific time. So far only symptoms are sore boobs, waking up to pee at night, and fatigue.

Glad to hear you had your first appointment - I updated your EDD on page one! :thumbup: [I noticed that in your siggy that you have 15 July 12 ~ did you mean 15 July 13? :flower:]


----------



## abagailb14

You'll be able to see it even better in 2 wks JessinChi! I don't get another scan until 20 wks now to find out the sex, it sounds like forever from now! Can't wait to see your pics! :)


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!! Lovely pic abagail!!!! It's so great seeing all these scans!!! I'm going to have to see how much a 4D scan is when I get further along!!! I can't wait to see my bean at 12 weeks!


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow ladies everyones little peanuts are looking soo good im so glad to hear babys are doing good!! my due date also got moved up to july 8th as im only 5weeks 3days!! i cant wait to go to the doctor tomorrow im hoping she going to wanna send me for a scan because u know u cant really see nething at 5w 3d so if she give me the paper im going to make it for probaly next fri because next friday ill be 6w 5d so will be able to see our little jelly bean real good ill make sure i post as soon as im able too!! also ladies remember the later you wait for ur scan the father you are and the better the baby looks congrats MOMMYS!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> YAY!! Lovely pic abagail!!!! It's so great seeing all these scans!!! I'm going to have to see how much a 4D scan is when I get further along!!! I can't wait to see my bean at 12 weeks!

Hi JJ's - I had high blood pressure issues with my DD...was taking medication for it- Adalat? not sure of spelling. They were going to hospitalize me 3wks early and have the baby delivered but I refused to go. Keep your feet elevated as much as possible, drink plenty of fluids and rest is about all you can do.:thumbup:
We had a 4D scan with her too around 27wks and it was AMAZING! It cost us about $100 for the scan and the DVD. From memory it was about 20-30minutes long.:thumbup:

I am so excited for all the ladies who had scans already! I am waiting until the results of my blood test tomorrow...if all is good I will be def. getting a scan :)


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! Lovely pic abagail!!!! It's so great seeing all these scans!!! I'm going to have to see how much a 4D scan is when I get further along!!! I can't wait to see my bean at 12 weeks!
> 
> Hi JJ's - I had high blood pressure issues with my DD...was taking medication for it- Adalat? not sure of spelling. They were going to hospitalize me 3wks early and have the baby delivered but I refused to go. Keep your feet elevated as much as possible, drink plenty of fluids and rest is about all you can do.:thumbup:
> We had a 4D scan with her too around 27wks and it was AMAZING! It cost us about $100 for the scan and the DVD. From memory it was about 20-30minutes long.:thumbup:
> 
> I am so excited for all the ladies who had scans already! I am waiting until the results of my blood test tomorrow...if all is good I will be def. getting a scan :)Click to expand...

WOW! $100 isn't too bad at all! I thought it'd be a lot more! Thanks for the reassurance about meds and blood pressure. They induced me with my son because my blood pressure got up at the end. He's almost 9 now and I blame him for my high blood pressure. HAHA! He keeps me upset! ;) But I wouldn't change him for anything. And I'm sure me being overweight doesn't help either. HAHA! I was starting on a diet before I got pregnant, but now I don't have the energy to walk much! When I start walking for a bit I have to rest because I feel tired or get a bit crampy. I do drink a lot of water! Have for the last several weeks! Hoping it'll help along with whatever they put me on. I'll update tomorrow with how my appt went!


----------



## abagailb14

They had a bunch of the 4d scan pictures on the wall when I went in for my ultrasound, they're amazing! They don't do them where I go until around 30 wks but I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Libbysmum

abagailb14 said:


> They had a bunch of the 4d scan pictures on the wall when I went in for my ultrasound, they're amazing! They don't do them where I go until around 30 wks but I can't wait to get one!

this is the link to the one we went to...we got the cheap package deal...no fancy massages included lol not that I cared.

https://www.miracleme.com.au/3d4d-ultrasound-packages-page-28.htmlhttps://https://www.miracleme.com.au/3d4d-ultrasound-packages-page-28.html

I hope I sent that right.:blush:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry sophiasmum. :hugs:


----------



## CherryCorday

Looks like i'm out.... just found out i'm miscarrying...


----------



## mouse_chicky

I seriously have a bump today. It's just a gas baby, but dang!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cherrycorday, how awful. :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry to hear Cherry, Hope it passes quickly and isn't too painful for you...The doctor I saw said take ibprofen for the pain...we ended up going to the ER cause I had bad clots and a lot of blood. I hope it isn't that traumatic for you though...thinking of you today xo


----------



## donna noble

Sophiasmom and Cherry, I'm so sorry for your losses. 

Whig glad you had good news!

ugh I had to go back to work today. I had more pain and discomfort today at work. I wish I could take the first tri off!! Makes me nervous to have some pain. Not really cramps just sore. Especially my hips.


----------



## CherryCorday

thanks everyone... i just can't stop from blaming myself... its so sad...


----------



## junemomma09

Sophia and cherry so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## maratobe

so sorry cherry! please dont blame your self sweety!! xx


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Got my BFP!! Edd 16th July can you add me please xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

CherryCorday said:


> thanks everyone... i just can't stop from blaming myself... its so sad...

oh hun, please please dont blame yourself. I know it's difficult but it truly is not your fault. Sending you tons of virtual hugs :hugs: please be kind to yourself and take care. If you ever need to talk please private message me. Lots of love your way :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congratulations x-kirsty-x!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ilovehim91810

cherry: dont blame yourself sweetie stuff like this happens sometimes god does everything for a reason im sure he got plans for you remember your still a mommy your baby is just in heaven don't ever forget that just rest up and take it slow get yourself all healed up ill be praying for you 100% good*luck mama

you know what ladies i think there are actually a few places that your doctor can send u to that does FREE 3D-4D, i know when i was pregnant with my son on the sheet the doctor gave me to get a ultrasound done to find out what i was having there were places on it that did them and for free well cover by insurance!! so im hoping they still do it like that if not they have some places around here that does them for good price i would love a 3d-4d when its time to find out the sex


----------



## ilovehim91810

i cant get over how high my levels have got and ive also stop spotting!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## abagailb14

So sorry for your loss Cherry, please don't blame yourself!


----------



## Libbysmum

Cherry there is a good organisation that gives support to families who have experienced a loss. It is called SANDS. They could maybe send you some materials to read over or be of some help. I found the UK website but not sure if they have something similar where you live.
https://https://www.uk-sands.org/Support/Rights-and-benefits.html


----------



## 3rdbabybump

maratobe said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I'm crazy I just went out and bought a dollar store cheapy just to see the dark line. What a beautiful sight. I'm jealous it seem like everyone gets a scan soon and I don't even get to see my midwife till 10 weeks. That's a whole month and that' s forever.
> :(
> 
> im soo tempted to go buy a test today! ive used all my OPKs haha :haha:Click to expand...

Funny at least I'm not the only crazy one


----------



## BritneyNChris

CherryCorday said:


> Looks like i'm out.... just found out i'm miscarrying...

I'm so sorry for your loss CheeryCorday, don't blame yourself honey I miscarried in August and I blame myself as well but my husband reassured me it wasn't my fault at all I did have surgery the month I conceived and also got tattoo's the same month but I didn't know I was pregnant until after I did everything. I learned everything happens for a reason god is going to bless you guys again. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

I'm freaking out! 
Did a CB Digi last week and it said 2-3 then did the other one today and still 2-3! 
I'm now freaking out my hormones not rising properly :(
Anyone used a Clear Blue digital, when did you get 3+


----------



## misshastings

I'm going to be using one this Saturday to see if it changes to 3+

I changed to 2-3 on Saturday that AF was due :) which was last Saturday so this Saturday should be 3+.

x


----------



## dove830

whigfield said:


> Ladies!! I had the scan! I am walking on cloud nine!!! :happydance:
> 
> We had to go transvaginal (obviously) and the sonographer started off by lecturing me, telling me that she's disappointed GPs refer people so early as the likelihood of seeing something is so slim, and basically made me feel like crap. It was as if I'd asked for an early scan as I was a bit silly, not that I'd had miscarriages and was bleeding or anything!! :growlmad:
> 
> However, within seconds, she found the sac, which had a cute little yolk ring in there, and a little bean with a beating heart!! I have never seen such an adorable little flicker and it was so amazingly exciting! I almost cried. :cloud9:
> 
> Secondly.. I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days. She located an area beneath the baby and to the right that looked to be some kind of haemorrhage which could explain the bleeding and why I bleed more if I stand for longer periods of time.
> 
> The other reason I have to go back in 2 weeks and 2 days... We saw a SECOND fetal pole in there, which could mean an identical twin!!!!!!!!!! It was really unclear and she wasn't able to find a heartbeat, but there was definitely SOMETHING there and she wants to check next scan. I am so excited!!
> 
> Definitely happy! We are measuring 5 1/2 weeks which is basically bang on! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But also.. A little worried. Bleeding is a bit heavier since the vaginal scan. Ladies that have had one done - is this normal?? :haha: Nothing will stop me worrying lmao!!

Yay Whigfield! I hope the next 2 weeks and 2 days goes by quickly for you!!!


----------



## dove830

mummyclo said:


> I'm freaking out!
> Did a CB Digi last week and it said 2-3 then did the other one today and still 2-3!
> I'm now freaking out my hormones not rising properly :(
> Anyone used a Clear Blue digital, when did you get 3+

I'm going to be using one this Saturday to see if it changes to 3+

I changed to 2-3 on Saturday that AF was due which was last Saturday so this Saturday should be 3+.

x 

I really need to figure out how to quote more than 1 person in one reply:haha:

First, don't freak out...I've heard of several stories where someone has peed in a cup, taken 2 CB digi's, and had different results:wacko:

Also, I got my BFP at 11 DPO (which was a Monday) and got a 1-2, for my previous pregnancy, I'd gotten a 2-3 on the day I was due, and assumed that was the norm. I took the next one on the Friday (15 DPO) and got a 1-2 and started to freak...I did one the next day and got 2-3. I'm going to try this Saturday and hopefully will see a 3+.....we drive ourselves nuts, don't we?


----------



## mummyclo

Ok less freaky now, did a cheapy an it's 10x darker than the last one I did!
:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







EE233A35-8136-408F-97C3-B6ACFD2B3B82-2468-0000028A1E3955C4_zps2e551110.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## whigfield

myra said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> How was your scan today myra? I've been excited all day! :haha:
> 
> Thanks for checking in. I'm just getting home now~ but my scan was GREAT today! We got to see our teeny, tiny baby for the first time and saw his/her heart beating!!! WOW :D Baby is measuring 6 weeks (5.5mm) and everything is looking good so far.
> 
> My OH isn't so great with medical stuff, and he was seriously worried he'd pass out (he even asked the doc if any of the dads have ever fainted before), but he did great too :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh that's great! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

abagailb14 said:


> Got my first scan today! Baby's looking good, they said he's high in my uterus where he should be and heartbeat was 112, which is normal for 6 wks. Got my due date changed to July 2. He looks like a little bean but it was so reassuring seeing the little heart fluttering away!

What a beautiful bean! :cloud9:


----------



## whigfield

CherryCorday said:


> Looks like i'm out.... just found out i'm miscarrying...

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

x-kirsty-x said:


> Got my BFP!! Edd 16th July can you add me please xx

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> View attachment 510661
> 
> 
> 
> i cant get over how high my levels have got and ive also stop spotting!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo! That's awesome! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> I'm freaking out!
> Did a CB Digi last week and it said 2-3 then did the other one today and still 2-3!
> I'm now freaking out my hormones not rising properly :(
> Anyone used a Clear Blue digital, when did you get 3+

Try not to worry! I did a CB and got 2-3 when my HCG was only 135... I don't think they''re too accurate! :thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

YEY, midwife called this morning and got my first appointment on the 28th!
Sooo excited for that!


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning ladies,
i feel so sick this morning n ive started to spot just all again well actually none of it is going on my panties i just get ail when i wipe but i go see my doctor today and redo everything all over again so0 i feel that everythings ok!!!
i had the same thing happen to me when i was pregnant with my son and now i got a wonderful 5yr old im sure everything is just settling into place<3


----------



## JJsmom

so sorry Cherry!! :hugs: Don't blame yourself! I had a loss when I was 20 and it devastated me. I blamed myself for years! I finally was able to talk about it to someone without crying after years. No one in my family knew I had a miscarriage I kept it to myself. God will heal you and give you your precious bean! 

In regards to the clearblue digitals, we don't have the ones with the dates in the US, at least where I am. I've heard it depends on how concentrated or diluted your urine is as to what the weeks say. So don't worry!! Maybe your urine was just really diluted from drinking more! :) 

AFM - I woke up at 4:20 again this morning. I'm really tired of waking up around 4 and not being able to go back to sleep! I have a lot going on today so I need to get my sleep! unfortunately I haven't yesterday or today :( I don't want to go to work, I just want to curl up in my bed and pass back out! I have a massive headache too!


----------



## Wriggley

CherryCorday said:


> Looks like i'm out.... just found out i'm miscarrying...

so so sorry hun :hugs: xxx please dont blame yourself :hugs: xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

well im just waiting for head to the doctors i still got a few hours because my appointment isnt till 10:45am but i gotta be there 15-20mins early i cant wait to see my obgyn im still lil worried about the spotting ive been having even thoug im sure everything is ok!! i just think if it get worse or clotty or i start cramping and all of the above then ill have to worry.
i was suprised to find out alot of woman go threw the same thing ,and i know some of you also have went threw it and found out everything was well im just so scared because it took me and DH so long to get pregnant! you know its not like i got pregnant over night or in a few months to get pregnant it took us 2yrs and one month to get pregnant:-/ill just feel alot better when i get my hcg levels back again once i see they have went up and not down ill feel so much better im just going to relax and rest up


----------



## myra

JJsmom said:


> AFM - I woke up at 4:20 again this morning. I'm really tired of waking up around 4 and not being able to go back to sleep! I have a lot going on today so I need to get my sleep! unfortunately I haven't yesterday or today :( I don't want to go to work, I just want to curl up in my bed and pass back out! I have a massive headache too!

No fun! I'm in the same boat- so hard to function at work when all I want to do is to go back to sleep! I've been at work for 45 min and the only thing I've managed to do is to send 2 short emails. A friend suggested that I bring a beach chair in to my classroom, and at lunch lock the door and take a nap. I really think I'm going to have to try that out! Good luck today!!


----------



## Wriggley

Had a scan this morning after having a tiny bleed and baby is fine saw heartbeat :cloud9: she messured me at 6 weeks and 3 days but told me its not accurate and to wait til dating scan.

noticed you were talking about 4d scans few pages back thought id post a few pictures from my sons 4d scan at 26 weeks and 1 day :)

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/N_30.jpg

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/N_31.jpg

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/N_42.jpg

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/N_68.jpg


----------



## caro103

:hugs: Cherry, so sorry hun but def don't blame yourself :(


re. the cb digitals i was maybe gonna take another today or tomorrow, but i only got a 2-3 on monday so it'll prob still stay the same! 

have any of you told family yet? I'm gonna tell my mum and step dad on sunday :D can't wait! then my old midwife is coming for lunch on monday so can't wait to tell her!! fx'ed she can deliver this baby too!! xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

so do ur hcg levels go up everyday? or only every 48-72hours i know every 48-72hours they double but do they still go up? im so worried right now im still bleeding alil bit and i had my hcg levels taken yesterday and they were 5716 so today would they be alil high if everythings ok god im so worry im so worried im in tears right now


----------



## caro103

ilovehim91810 said:


> so do ur hcg levels go up everyday? or only every 48-72hours i know every 48-72hours they double but do they still go up? im so worried right now im still bleeding alil bit and i had my hcg levels taken yesterday and they were 5716 so today would they be alil high if everythings ok god im so worry im so worried im in tears right now

:hugs: hun, i'm not sure but it'd make sense they'd go up a bit by today. 5716 seems pretty high though so fx'ed the spotting is just bubba settling in xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

caro103 said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> so do ur hcg levels go up everyday? or only every 48-72hours i know every 48-72hours they double but do they still go up? im so worried right now im still bleeding alil bit and i had my hcg levels taken yesterday and they were 5716 so today would they be alil high if everythings ok god im so worry im so worried im in tears right now
> 
> :hugs: hun, i'm not sure but it'd make sense they'd go up a bit by today. 5716 seems pretty high though so fx'ed the spotting is just bubba settling in xxClick to expand...

thanks carol i sure hope it is i had some spotting with my son and now i have a 5yr old healthy big boy i know nothing probably wrong as alot of woman have the same thing but it just hurts to know something could be wrong i go to the doctors in alil bit ill feel better after i see her


----------



## junemomma09

I've started having some mild sharp pains and I'm worried :( I'm thinking I'm going to go out to the ER after my class ends at 11a. I'm worried it's an ectopic :( please pray for me


----------



## karat85

just a quicky I'm due 13 July. I'll update later.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sophia and Cherry so sorry for your losses.

Well half way through the first trimester and the nausea creaping in on me. As long as I eat something I can keep it at bey lol. Last week a lot I was waking at 5am and not being able to go back to sleep that was no fun. I still am waking but can go back to sleep most mornings. Bottomless Pitt stomach and sore breast. Trying to get through the first Tri. Breast are tender from time to time. Week until my booking appointment so looking fwd to find out when I get my scan.


----------



## oneandtwo

6w3d and the nausea has turned into full blown.vomiting. ahh it makes me so much more tired. i have insomnia too which sucks cause i am exhausted during the day. feel like a zombie! i did not start vomiting this early with my other three! my scan is in exactly one week!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

caro103 said:


> :hugs: Cherry, so sorry hun but def don't blame yourself :(
> 
> 
> re. the cb digitals i was maybe gonna take another today or tomorrow, but i only got a 2-3 on monday so it'll prob still stay the same!
> 
> have any of you told family yet? I'm gonna tell my mum and step dad on sunday :D can't wait! then my old midwife is coming for lunch on monday so can't wait to tell her!! fx'ed she can deliver this baby too!! xx

I've only.told.my two sisters but it was more cause i wanted them.to be able.to have plenty of time.to plan to come for the delivery. we aren't going to tell my husbands siblings or the rest of mine or our parents or the Facebook world until we find out gender. so not til January


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies
just getting back from my first prenatal appointment she said that everything look good down there just a lil bit of blood and that i shouldnt have nothing to worry about but she wont know 100% till my blood work comes back either tomorrow or monday:-/ then she wants me to come back on the 15th and she said next week will talk about sending me for another ultrasound this was my first time meeting her and i like her so far plus they gave me a big bag of some baby stuff it even came with a lil trimester by trimseter book its like alil journal that i can write in and also has info in it then i got some baby bottles breast milk storage bottles alittle thing of baby magic lotion smaples of stretch mark prevention its call bella b tummy honey butter too bad i already got stretch marks from my first pregnancy lol a flyer for 3d ultrasounds and alot more i never got this at my other obs office soo im def feeling alittle less worried bout the bleeding plus still no cramping or pains and i cant wait for my ultrasound very soon how is everyone else doing today?!?!? ooh and my sister is due end of may early june im like in shock i wonder what my mother going to say i really wish we were closer


----------



## abagailb14

Just ate two tuna salad sandwiches and a bowl of cheddar sour cream chips..the sad part is that I still feel like eating!


----------



## Miss Bellum

CherryCorday said:


> thanks everyone... i just can't stop from blaming myself... its so sad...

So sorry for your loss. Please dont blame yourself, hugs x


----------



## Miss Bellum

JJsmom said:


> AFM - I woke up at 4:20 again this morning. I'm really tired of waking up around 4 and not being able to go back to sleep! I have a lot going on today so I need to get my sleep! unfortunately I haven't yesterday or today :( I don't want to go to work, I just want to curl up in my bed and pass back out! I have a massive headache too!

I keep getting the 4am wake up call too, hope it resets soon! Hope your headache is better now


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> :
> 
> 
> have any of you told family yet? I'm gonna tell my mum and step dad on sunday :D can't wait! then my old midwife is coming for lunch on monday so can't wait to tell her!! fx'ed she can deliver this baby too!! xx

I still havent told anyone yet. I am telling my mum & her partner on Sunday too. I think she will be so excited about her first grandchild so I am looking forward to telling her.


----------



## Miss Bellum

junemomma09 said:


> I've started having some mild sharp pains and I'm worried :( I'm thinking I'm going to go out to the ER after my class ends at 11a. I'm worried it's an ectopic :( please pray for me


Hopefully its just bean stretching, but probably best to get it checked. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way:hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

karat85 said:


> just a quicky I'm due 13 July. I'll update later.

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## junemomma09

Miss Bellum said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started having some mild sharp pains and I'm worried :( I'm thinking I'm going to go out to the ER after my class ends at 11a. I'm worried it's an ectopic :( please pray for me
> 
> 
> Hopefully its just bean stretching, but probably best to get it checked. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way:hugs:Click to expand...

THanks Hun! I haven't gone in, I'm kind of afraid to go in like the nurses and drs will think I'm being ridiculous. I guess if I keep having pains I'll end up going but I'm scared to go and it be something wrong or it's nothing and they look at me like I shouldn't have come.


----------



## whigfield

Just dropping in.. Have to go to out of hours as I've had a big bleed like a period and they want me in to check me over. The nurse scared me by saying maybe consider taking an overnight bag - wtf? Even if it's a m/c, who ever stays over in hospital? I thought they just sent you home to rest.. But agh! I feel like it will be okay.. I don't know why, it's really weird considering I've felt the opposite the whole other time I've been pregnant, but I don't know.

Will update you ladies when I get back. :flower:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

whigfield said:


> Just dropping in.. Have to go to out of hours as I've had a big bleed like a period and they want me in to check me over. The nurse scared me by saying maybe consider taking an overnight bag - wtf? Even if it's a m/c, who ever stays over in hospital? I thought they just sent you home to rest.. But agh! I feel like it will be okay.. I don't know why, it's really weird considering I've felt the opposite the whole other time I've been pregnant, but I don't know.
> 
> Will update you ladies when I get back. :flower:

Great attitude to have! I'm keeping you in my thoughts that all is ok! :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

caro1 and miss bellum: i havent yet told my folks either and idk if i really want to my mom hasnt always been the most supportive and it seem like no time has been the right time to tell her i think im just gonna let her GUESS lol but then idk because im sister is also pregnant about a month or two ahead of me but ive told yall what kinda place she is in and about her husband so my mom not so happy about that!!

june-i feel like if u need to run to the ER every single day to easy your mind then do it i wouldnt care what the nurses or doctors thought of it your just making sure everything is ok with baby i really em hoping the best for you and sending my thoughts and prays ur way good luck:hug:

wig- im so sorry to hear that is going on with you i really hope everything is ok with the lil bean!!! ive been having some bleeding for the past two days now too but doctor said everything looks ok & crevixs are nice and closed and its stop again so that make me happy i get my blood work back tomorrow or mon so ill feel alot better then!!! im sure everything is ok even know u have had some bleeding hopeful youll feel better when they do another ultrasound and u see ur lil bean moving around & hearing the heartbeat my thoughts and prays will be going out to you best of luck<3 i just know we will all get passed these lil bumps in our pregnancy and have a healthy and happy baby girl or boy!!!

:hug::hug:


----------



## JJsmom

whig - hoping the best for you! I don't mean to scare you, but it might be the twin that you couldn't see a heartbeat in. Waiting with anticipation to hear back from you!!!!

I was supposed to go see my regular doc today to get on some blood pressure meds but they called to reschedule because they wanted me to see a different nurse. I didn't understand why. So I asked to speak to the office manager. They put me through to her voice mail. So I was very upset. I didn't ask to speak to a machine. So I called back several times and she finally answered again and instantly transferred me back to her voicemail again. I was ticked. I called back a couple times again and someone different answered the phone. I knew this girl! LOL! I told her what was going on and that I needed meds for blood pressure because I'm pregnant and want to make sure nothing happens. She asked me to hold then came back on and said because I'm pregnant they can't see me for anything! OMG! So what am I supposed to do? She said if your blood pressure is up too high you need to go directly to the ER. Well heck, that'd be all well and good if I knew exactly how high my blood pressure was! I told her that the phone conversation we were having wasn't helping my blood pressure at all!! She said I could also call the ob because they have to be the one to give me the blood pressure meds now. So i called them and they said they don't know when they have cancellations but that when she makes her calls tomorrow to confirm their appt if anyone cancels she'll give me a call back for Tuesday or Wednesday. Otherwise I guess I just have to wait until the 26th and eat plenty of bland food until then so I don't raise my blood pressure too much. I didn't consider myself high risk but my regular doc office told me I was high risk since I have high blood pressure. :( Now is when my worry sets in and I hope everything will be fine! I didn't have a worry in the world til that phone call! Not to mention the cramping I'm having now. It's not bad just reminding me our bean is there. :) Sorry for the rant, I think since I left work early anyways I'm going to take a nap!


----------



## junemomma09

Whig- I hope all is well...praying for your bean!


----------



## serenity9712

i have my ultrasound in an hour and half and its an hr long so ill be updating everyone in about 3 hrs. I'm so nervous. but it'll be ok. I'm downing water right now as i have to drinking 32oz an hr before hand and have to hold it . ugh i think the radiologist just wants to secretly kill me by drinking that much and having to hold it. were having transvaginal exam and the belly ultrasound done. hopefully they warm the ultrasound lube or i might pee on the lady because i hate cold things. hubby is on his way home from work to go to the appt with me. made me feel loved and that he was excited because he was getting mad at his co worker that he carpooled with and was like WE GOT TO GO NOW, that he had to go to this appt. his co workers don't know were expect yet. there gonna learn at the company party in 2 months..hehehe


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Just dropping in.. Have to go to out of hours as I've had a big bleed like a period and they want me in to check me over. The nurse scared me by saying maybe consider taking an overnight bag - wtf? Even if it's a m/c, who ever stays over in hospital? I thought they just sent you home to rest.. But agh! I feel like it will be okay.. I don't know why, it's really weird considering I've felt the opposite the whole other time I've been pregnant, but I don't know.
> 
> Will update you ladies when I get back. :flower:

The over night bag is usually just in case you bleed through your clothes and need a change...or if they say you need a D&C. I hope it isn't a mc and that it gets sorted fast for you.


----------



## ilovehim91810

serenity9712 said:


> i have my ultrasound in an hour and half and its an hr long so ill be updating everyone in about 3 hrs. I'm so nervous. but it'll be ok. I'm downing water right now as i have to drinking 32oz an hr before hand and have to hold it . ugh i think the radiologist just wants to secretly kill me by drinking that much and having to hold it. were having transvaginal exam and the belly ultrasound done. hopefully they warm the ultrasound lube or i might pee on the lady because i hate cold things. hubby is on his way home from work to go to the appt with me. made me feel loved and that he was excited because he was getting mad at his co worker that he carpooled with and was like WE GOT TO GO NOW, that he had to go to this appt. his co workers don't know were expect yet. there gonna learn at the company party in 2 months..hehehe

lol serenity i hope its warm too so u dont pee pee on her haha i hope everything goes ok i dont even know why they do a belly one so early knowing their not going to see nething that way but im sure that there going to realize that and let u go pee right away that is if u havent already PEE on her hehehe im sorri that is just too funny i cant wait to see the pictures and hope ur lil bean is doing GOOD i go next week or the following week for one and ill be 7-8 weeks by then so will get a good ultrasound picture yay


----------



## maratobe

good luck serenity!! :) enjoy your scan!!

whig :hugs::hugs: hope your little bean(s) is ok!! let us know how you go!


----------



## karat85

karat85 said:


> just a quicky I'm due 13 July. I'll update later.

so a quick history. my son is 3 in february 2013. i am married to a lovely guy who takes the mick a lot but still...

i have had abdominal pain for 20+ months and only recently got it investigated. got told today by the gynaecologist that i have a 6cm cyst in my left ovary which has stretched my ovary to 9cms. i have had a blood test done today to rule out ovarian cancer and other things.

the mad thing is, i only get pain on the right hand side.the gyno said if i get pain on my left hand side then i should rush to hospital as an emergency. i can't see it happening though.

i'm not worried, i do tend to over-think things and if it was the case that i had the big C i would put baby first and mommy second. we have great healthcare in london so i trust the medics completely to help me through this. i may get more scans too during this pregnancy to check my cyst.

i can't wait for my first scan. i see my doc next thursday to get referred to a midwife for my booking in appointment. it didn't feel real or sink in until i told a very dear friend of mine who is WTT and i feel terrible that she is still in that boat. i wish i could have a baby for her...but she needs to go through the joys of pregnancy herself. it is such a great journey and very fulfilling.

so far, no morning sickness although my boobs are achey, i'm losing a tiny bit of weight and my nose is as sensitive a police sniffer dog....sniff sniff sniff.

enjoy the journey girls. it is totally worth it x :baby:


----------



## luminescent

So much to catch up on every time I don't peek in here for a couple days! I saw that a couple of you had early scans- congrats! That's so exciting. And good luck to those going in for theirs soon :) 
So sorry to the ladies that have mc'd. You're in my thoughts! That's something I wish no one has to go through. :(

As for me, I posted a few days ago about having period like bleeding. I called to make an appt and ended up getting one for tomorrow at 9am. Will get bloodwork done, not sure about a scan. The nurse I talked to seemed hopeful since the bleeding was not extremely heavy and that I had not had any cramps. With my school and work schedule, this was the soonest I could get in. Wish me luck! I'll be back with news. Have a good night! (or day..depending on where everyone is)


----------



## whigfield

Okay! They can't scan me again and don't want to scan for another 10 days, which is annoying. They also were hesitant to examine me, I guess because since the transvaginal scan the bleeding got worse. They feel happy that I'm in no pain and no clotting, and because I've been bleeding pretty much since I got my BFP. Basically, they're hoping the bleed may have been from the possible haemorrhage we saw on the scan - since I have that, things look more hopeful than a scan that DIDN'T show that, if that makes sense.. Because we technically have a "reason" for the bleeding. I have to go tomorrow to get my bloods checked again, which they are saying is more as a reassurance for me until my next scan. The nurse was really nice though and asked if she could personally call me in a couple of weeks to check if everything went okay. :flower:

The bleeding is tailing off now, so I'm hoping it was nothing. I did have a VERY stressful evening as my neighbour got thrown out of her house by her husband in just her PJs, and came over sobbing. Wondering if the stress of that might have caused me to have an unusually large bleed.

So still pregnant, and not a miscarriage at the moment! Hopefully both beans are clinging in there!! :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

That's great whigfield!! Hopefully your bloods come back so high from having two beans in there!!!


----------



## maratobe

thats good news that they think its not from bub but from what they found the other day!! i have my fingers crossed for high betas!!
AFM- i am not feeling very pregnant today, apart from heart burn im feeling some what normal...its weird! i just want my scan day to hurry up!!! 7 more days!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whig- glad to hear that there isnt no big worrys and i understand what your saying about the bleeding,my doctor said the same thing that she wouldnt worry about the bleeding because its not heavy at all plus i havent had no cramping or pains and thankfully bleeding has stop!! i cant wait till ur next scan maybe it is twin and ull get to see both of them and then share the ultrasound with all of us!:hugs:

lumin-glad to hear u got a appointment for tomrrow hope all goes with you at well you know alot of us are having some early bleeding but i rememeber having this with my son not heavy but like what im going threw now!!
also my sister found out she was pregnant a month or 2ago and then had some really heavy bleeding so she thought she had a m/c however she went to the doctors yesterday and they checked her out and well she still pregnant babys still there!!! then my bestfriend she didnt even know she was pregnant intill the baby start moving around 6months because she said she was still having normal periods so i hope those stories help everyone and i wish each of u the best of luck COME ON BEANS STICK STICK STICK


----------



## serenity9712

well the radiologist found the blob haha. bother by belly and transvaginal. but also seen another area that could be the making of a twin. obviously can't tell if there's more then one in a sac currently. ill post the only 2 pics she gave me. none show the second area of fluid tho. she called it a physiological decidual reaction. it measured 6mm x 5mm x 4mm. so gotta wait to find out about that spot. and the baby had a heart beat we seen and heard it it was amazing. its only 124bpm but just barely started beating so that's why its low.


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's cool serenity!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies,
Just got back from Doctor...my levels were really high so he is confident that the baby is ok inside and not to worry about the bleeding unless it gets worse or have cramps etc...He also is going to send me for a scan to check that there is only one in there and make sure it has a good heartbeat etc etc etc and wants to see me again after I get the scan. He didn't take my blood pressure or anything else so it was a quick happy visit and I feel sooooo relieved!!
Monday the level was at 23400 and Wednesdays blood read at 37000 so it's rising good eh??


----------



## donna noble

Whig, that is great news they think it is the hemorrhage. Hoping both your little beans are safe 

Ugh I am envious of you ladies who can throw up. I get so sick it hurts but I just can't vomit. It was all I could do to make it through supper tonight. I wanted no part of pork steak that's for sure. But damnit I want cake! It scares me if I think my hunger is going away, but I feel so sick I just don't wanna eat!


----------



## abagailb14

When are the ladies in US getting their scans? I had mine at 6 wks and apparently won't get another until 20 wks..is that normal? It seems so long to wait!


----------



## Lilboogie

abagailb14 said:


> When are the ladies in US getting their scans? I had mine at 6 wks and apparently won't get another until 20 wks..is that normal? It seems so long to wait!

I live in California and am a member of Kaiser Permanente. I'm getting my first scan at 6 weeks 2 days. After that the next one is apparently between 10-12 weeks, and after that 20. That does seem like a really, really long time to wait. Can you maybe request one in between?


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes that is normal...with our first I didnt get any until I was 17 and a half weeks cause we were just going to wait til the 20wk scan when I went to book it in they said "can you bring your other scans with you" and I was like "What other scans?" and the lady was like "girl you dont have any scans? get down here we will do it now!" LOL hilarious. 
Unless you want the downsydrome test at 12wks you really dont get another scan til the gender one at 20wks.
We just booked in for an early scan to check heart beat etc next week...so excited!


----------



## abagailb14

Next time I go in I'm going to ask my midwife if it would be possible to get one at 12 wks, I don't think that I can wait until 20 wks to see babes again!


----------



## mummyclo

Lilboogie said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> When are the ladies in US getting their scans? I had mine at 6 wks and apparently won't get another until 20 wks..is that normal? It seems so long to wait!
> 
> I live in California and am a member of Kaiser Permanente. I'm getting my first scan at 6 weeks 2 days. After that the next one is apparently between 10-12 weeks, and after that 20. That does seem like a really, really long time to wait. Can you maybe request one in between?Click to expand...

We got one at 12 and one at 20.... That's it!


----------



## Libbysmum

the new little bean gets a scan this coming Friday 16th! We tried to get an earlier appointment but it was booked up. So I had to ask Hubby to swap shifts with one of his co-workers so he can come along too. I hope he can come along. Makes the whole event seem more "REAL" when the hubbies get to see the beanie and makes them feel more involved.


----------



## maratobe

yay for a scan libbysmum! i have my scan on the 16th as well!! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

So jealous of all these scans! 
My boobs are super sore today as my right nipple feels like its being burnt :(
Had to dig my old nursing bras out fr a bit of comfort! :rofl:


----------



## whigfield

serenity9712 said:


> well the radiologist found the blob haha. bother by belly and transvaginal. but also seen another area that could be the making of a twin. obviously can't tell if there's more then one in a sac currently. ill post the only 2 pics she gave me. none show the second area of fluid tho. she called it a physiological decidual reaction. it measured 6mm x 5mm x 4mm. so gotta wait to find out about that spot. and the baby had a heart beat we seen and heard it it was amazing. its only 124bpm but just barely started beating so that's why its low.

Yay! How are you feeling? That's very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! Going off for my bloods today, hoping it all comes back okay. :flower:


----------



## Lauki

Hope everything turns out okay with your bloods Whigfield!

I've been having some cramping and a sore lower back today. The nausea has gone so I'm so scared something's up :(. But I did another test and the line went dark red instantly. That's a good sign right?


----------



## sue_88

6 + 2 days....and the nausea hit me this morning!! I still haven't been sick but I did have to have a few pretend gags. Ergh it was horrendous! It's taken 2 hours to make me feel better, and I'm off work today luckily. Im so nervous that I am not going to be able to hold my food at work which wouldn't be good!!


----------



## JP19

Morning Ladies... Hope everyone is well! 
Today I hit the six week mark... Time is passing so slowly and I still done really 'feel pregnant' which I'm not sure i should be worried about it or not? It is normal to have no symptoms still at 6weeks? It's starting to become really hard not telling people especially at work!! 

Hope ur all well today! Xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

so glad to hear that everything is going so well and that so many of you might just be having TWINS!!!! i should hear back from my doctor today about my bloodwork since i was having some spotting but last night was the last time i saw nething and this morning no sign of no blood so im hoping that its a good sign and that she is going to tell me that all is WELL. i should be going for my scan either on the 16th or the following week, i really wanna see my baby to reasure myself that everything is ok but at the same time i dont mind waiting alil longer because then will get to see the baby even better and then around 18-20weeks is when she'll send me for another one then at the end i think around 30something weeks they send u for one to make sure the baby good to be born i also live in the US i live in MARYLAND well i gotta run ladies gotta drive DH to work and drop the kids off at school


----------



## Libbysmum

Awww nice I have been to Maryland twice as I have friends there...they live at the end of the red line but off hand I can't think of the name of the station hmmm


----------



## myra

JP19- I'm not feeling all that pregnant either, except for the fatigue...that part has definitely kicked in. My boobs are only slightly sore, no nausea, some constipation, bloating comes and goes. 

I'm not complaining, mind you~if I could somehow be one of the lucky ones to escape morning sickness I would be quite happy...though it is still too early to count my blessings. My sister's started between 6-8 weeks with both of her pregnancies. I'm getting acupuncture, and one of the points I've been getting is supposed to help with morning sickness. So far it seems to be working.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> Awww nice I have been to Maryland twice as I have friends there...they live at the end of the red line but off hand I can't think of the name of the station hmmm

umm im trying to think of it too lol i live in baltimore its not bad what i really like is the weather here never gets too bad once in a blue moon we might get something BIG!! or the weather man "say" its going to be big but then NEVER is BAD WEATHER SCARES ME have u ever been to ocean city?! if not u should go its not as nice as where u live im sure but its good fun and MMM we got good crabs and seafood but again im sure where u live is better:thumbup:


----------



## HopeforFuture

myra said:


> JP19- I'm not feeling all that pregnant either, except for the fatigue...that part has definitely kicked in. My boobs are only slightly sore, no nausea, some constipation, bloating comes and goes.
> 
> I'm not complaining, mind you~if I could somehow be one of the lucky ones to escape morning sickness I would be quite happy...though it is still too early to count my blessings. My sister's started between 6-8 weeks with both of her pregnancies. I'm getting acupuncture, and one of the points I've been getting is supposed to help with morning sickness. So far it seems to be working.

Myra, you've put me at ease - I have the same symptoms as you and am very thankful for no sickness!

Has anyone else's sense of smell gone through the roof? Especially with horrible smells? The amount of times I've gagged over the last three days from horrible smells is unbelievable...

And has anyone else's cat gone weird? My cat must know I'm PG - she keeps pawing at my belly and my boobs like they do when they're hungry! The milk's not for you, dear!!! :haha:


Sophiasmom and Cherry - I am so sorry for both of you :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

HopeforFuture said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> JP19- I'm not feeling all that pregnant either, except for the fatigue...that part has definitely kicked in. My boobs are only slightly sore, no nausea, some constipation, bloating comes and goes.
> 
> I'm not complaining, mind you~if I could somehow be one of the lucky ones to escape morning sickness I would be quite happy...though it is still too early to count my blessings. My sister's started between 6-8 weeks with both of her pregnancies. I'm getting acupuncture, and one of the points I've been getting is supposed to help with morning sickness. So far it seems to be working.
> 
> Myra, you've put me at ease - I have the same symptoms as you and am very thankful for no sickness!
> 
> Has anyone else's sense of smell gone through the roof? Especially with horrible smells? The amount of times I've gagged over the last three days from horrible smells is unbelievable...
> 
> And has anyone else's cat gone weird? My cat must know I'm PG - she keeps pawing at my belly and my boobs like they do when they're hungry! The milk's not for you, dear!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Sophiasmom and Cherry - I am so sorry for both of you :hugs:Click to expand...

My DD tries to suck my boobies through my clothing...I am sure she senses something is up... and yes...I literally had to leave the house today and go for a drive cause there was smoke in the air somewhere around the neighbourhood...not sure if it was a fire or what but it made my stomach churn. And another thing is I am really disgusted by my DD's milk bottles I have to rinse them out cause the milk smell makes me feel a bit yuck- same with baby food...her chicken pasta make me want to leave the room- thankfully she is at that age of wanting to feed herself.:baby:


----------



## JJsmom

HopeforFuture said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> JP19- I'm not feeling all that pregnant either, except for the fatigue...that part has definitely kicked in. My boobs are only slightly sore, no nausea, some constipation, bloating comes and goes.
> 
> I'm not complaining, mind you~if I could somehow be one of the lucky ones to escape morning sickness I would be quite happy...though it is still too early to count my blessings. My sister's started between 6-8 weeks with both of her pregnancies. I'm getting acupuncture, and one of the points I've been getting is supposed to help with morning sickness. So far it seems to be working.
> 
> Myra, you've put me at ease - I have the same symptoms as you and am very thankful for no sickness!
> 
> Has anyone else's sense of smell gone through the roof? Especially with horrible smells? The amount of times I've gagged over the last three days from horrible smells is unbelievable...
> 
> And has anyone else's cat gone weird? My cat must know I'm PG - she keeps pawing at my belly and my boobs like they do when they're hungry! The milk's not for you, dear!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Sophiasmom and Cherry - I am so sorry for both of you :hugs:Click to expand...

My sitter's cat keeps coming up to me and rubbing on my belly. She said the kitty knows I'm pregnant. It's very interesting!!! My sense of smell has enhightened too!! I walked in the bedroom and I'm like UGH!!!! I asked DH if he farted!! He was like no. Then I'm like UGH!! It smells like poo in here!! He pursed his lips. I said you did!!! He said like 10 mins ago! I didn't think it'd still be there! I was like DUHH!!! You should have answered the first time!! UGH!!! It was nasty. LOL!


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myra said:
> 
> 
> JP19- I'm not feeling all that pregnant either, except for the fatigue...that part has definitely kicked in. My boobs are only slightly sore, no nausea, some constipation, bloating comes and goes.
> 
> I'm not complaining, mind you~if I could somehow be one of the lucky ones to escape morning sickness I would be quite happy...though it is still too early to count my blessings. My sister's started between 6-8 weeks with both of her pregnancies. I'm getting acupuncture, and one of the points I've been getting is supposed to help with morning sickness. So far it seems to be working.
> 
> Myra, you've put me at ease - I have the same symptoms as you and am very thankful for no sickness!
> 
> Has anyone else's sense of smell gone through the roof? Especially with horrible smells? The amount of times I've gagged over the last three days from horrible smells is unbelievable...
> 
> And has anyone else's cat gone weird? My cat must know I'm PG - she keeps pawing at my belly and my boobs like they do when they're hungry! The milk's not for you, dear!!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Sophiasmom and Cherry - I am so sorry for both of you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My sitter's cat keeps coming up to me and rubbing on my belly. She said the kitty knows I'm pregnant. It's very interesting!!! My sense of smell has enhightened too!! I walked in the bedroom and I'm like UGH!!!! I asked DH if he farted!! He was like no. Then I'm like UGH!! It smells like poo in here!! He pursed his lips. I said you did!!! He said like 10 mins ago! I didn't think it'd still be there! I was like DUHH!!! You should have answered the first time!! UGH!!! It was nasty. LOL!Click to expand...

my cats keep doing the same thing too there very smart!! and thats not as bad as what i go thou we DH ill be sleeping and he'll fart and pull the blanket over my head ill wake up LIKE YUCK and eewwww and start to GAG he thinks its the funniest thing ever but he didnt think it was so funni yesterday when i threw up from the SMELL bet cha he wont do it again:wacko:


----------



## whigfield

One of my cats is being very clingy with me, and the other is just ignoring me! :dohh: My dogs don't seem to be any different though. Maybe it's too early for them to notice? They are boy doggies after all. :haha:

I'm finding I need to step out of the first trimester forums on this site I think. :wacko: The more I read threads, the more anxious and worried I feel when before I read them, I was feeling okay and pretty confident. I think this has contributed a lot to my anxiety so far, especially with the bleeding! :dohh:


----------



## Hopin4rnbow

Hi, there:) I just confirmed my pregnancy this morning. Due date July 8th. Praying for healthy little ones for everyone:)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hopin4rnbow said:


> Hi, there:) I just confirmed my pregnancy this morning. Due date July 8th. Praying for healthy little ones for everyone:)

that is such great news im also due on the 8th H&H 9months
how ru feeling today?!?! how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Hopin4rnbow

Thank you! To you as well. Actually I don't have any symptoms yet. I just took a test today even though I was 7 days late. I just figured I would get my period soon. I'm just feeling anxious because I lost my last pregnancy at 11 weeks. How are you?


----------



## Breadsticks

I've been feeling like morning sickness is trying to set in, definitely not full-blown or anything thankfully. Just pretty nauseous all throughout the day. Saltines and sprite have been my friend :) I'm also still so tired, I nap every day almost. Other than that, nothing really! It's not so bad right now and I'm hoping it stays that way!

Sophiasmom and Cherry, big hugs for you! :hugs: I'm so sorry you are going through this!

I have three cats who never leave me alone anymore. They always want to be snuggled up to me. I love it because kitty purrs are so relaxing :)


----------



## karat85

ilovehim91810 said:


> Hopin4rnbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi, there:) I just confirmed my pregnancy this morning. Due date July 8th. Praying for healthy little ones for everyone:)
> 
> that is such great news im also due on the 8th H&H 9months
> how ru feeling today?!?! how is everyone feeling today?Click to expand...

i've got a bit of a tummy bug at the mo with my little one too. he was throwing up last night from the top end and i was throwing up from the bottom end. DH got angry with the smells i was producing and believe me, even i was gagging at the scent. when he realised i had a tummy bug he was only a little bit nicer but kept well away from me....where is the love ha ha :shrug:


----------



## ilovehim91810

karat85 said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4rnbow said:
> 
> 
> Hi, there:) I just confirmed my pregnancy this morning. Due date July 8th. Praying for healthy little ones for everyone:)
> 
> that is such great news im also due on the 8th H&H 9months
> how ru feeling today?!?! how is everyone feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> i've got a bit of a tummy bug at the mo with my little one too. he was throwing up last night from the top end and i was throwing up from the bottom end. DH got angry with the smells i was producing and believe me, even i was gagging at the scent. when he realised i had a tummy bug he was only a little bit nicer but kept well away from me....where is the love ha ha :shrug:Click to expand...


yuckie so sorry to hear u and the little on didnt feel good! my DS got real sick on halloween. he was throwing up coughing real bad as he got asmtha whichs makes it even worse,its just the change of the weather just always gets my baby so sick but im just glad we didnt have to make a trip to the hospital just the doctors because it get so bad that most of the time we are running to the hospital. lately we got smart and stocked up on everything he needs that both the doctor would give to him to treat it and the hospital the same,so thats good to because im DOCTOR MOM lol!! hope you two get better. im actually starting to get a stuff up nose cold and my throats been hurting bad,especailly when i first get up..i know smoking doesnt help!! yes ladies, i know i dont wanna smoke either since i found out im preggers bur im trying to quit im down to smoking about 8cigs a day and thats very good because i was smoking a pack/ whole pack 1/2 so im doing real good


----------



## luminescent

Congrats to ladies with new bfps!
I'm sitting at doctor's right now, waiting to get my beta results back, haha! I hate all this waiting


----------



## Sparkles237

Had my early scan today, was so nervous it might of been another ectopic but it isn't  i'm measuring exactly 5 weeks 4 days :happydance: she could see the beginning of a heartbeat!!! i go back in 2 weeks for another scan, but for the time being i can finally relax a little more knowing its in the right place . I thought it may of been twins or i was futher along as my tests were really dark at only 12dpo but turns out i just had high hormones

you can't see much but there is a small sac inside the clear part, i was concerned when i first saw it but she said at how far along i am this is exactly what we should be seeing 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/missangel237/photo-3.jpg


----------



## luminescent

Congrats sparkles!! That's fantastic!


----------



## Charlie91

:hi:, May I join? Am due 7th July and would really like some bump buddies to share the journey with as this is my first!

Congratulations to all of you ladies who have got your :bfp: recently

:flower:


----------



## whigfield

Yay for the new BFPs and what a cute scan! :happydance:

Got my beta results.. 12346. :happydance:

The doctor said it was a lucky number because it was almost a "12345" sequence! :haha:


----------



## caro103

congrats to the new ladies!

whig that's some cool numbers :haha:

still feeling quite normal here, accept smelling everything and funny taste in my mouth! anyone know if the taste is gonna last all pregnancy, i didn't have it last time? xx


----------



## alannadee

congrats to all the new bfps!!

well 6 weeks and 1 day and starting to feel queasy! not sick yet, just not right.

Any one else gone off food? Im just not hungry any more. :shrug:

My cat isnt overly bothered with me, but my inlaws cat wont leave me alone when we go round.


----------



## abagailb14

My male cat who normally keeps to himself has been super snuggly with me..my female couldn't be bothered, she's probably mad that we spayed her lol. It's strange how animals sense these things.


----------



## Charlie91

My dog's the same!! She usually pulls when we take her out for a walk so I've been a bit reluctant to do so since finding out that I'm pregnant but when I took her out the other night she didn't pull at all and trotted along beside me!!

I'll agree that animal's sense more than humans do!!!

:flower:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations to all the new BFP, hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months. 

Our youngest female cat seems to be quite clingy at the moment, she just keeps wanting to sit on my breasts, which is really annoying as she is heavy and my breasts are quite tender!


----------



## oneandtwo

Alannadee-I've had the exact opposite i am extremely hungry, almost hourly even if i eat a lot. i started throwing up yesterday and since i have been so much more hungry since i keep poking up half the things i eat!


----------



## alannadee

oneandtwo said:


> Alannadee-I've had the exact opposite i am extremely hungry, almost hourly even if i eat a lot. i started throwing up yesterday and since i have been so much more hungry since i keep poking up half the things i eat!

im normally a food person, always snacking and eating, bt these last couple of weeks im just not bothered, one meal a day and a few crackers here and there. nothing appeals to me.


----------



## serenity9712

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/fuknprinczess2003/1352432548706.jpg


----------



## serenity9712

those who have a hard time seeing ultrasounds heres a break down. sorry the bennett isn't suppose to have one T. lol. there was a better and bigger view of the second sac but she didn't give me that picture :(. owell ill get more on the 15th

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/fuknprinczess2003/PicsArt_1352482295597.jpg


----------



## abagailb14

Had my first bit of queasiness today..din't help that one of the cats decided to poop on the hall rug and I had to clean it up (gag!) Animal feces and a heightened sense of smell don't mix well at all! Hoping this isn't the start of full blown morning sickness.


----------



## junemomma09

I'm starting to get to the point that I can't eat large amounts in one sitting. I notice that I have to eat smaller amounts more frequently. My grandmother, whose staying with me helping with the kids while my DH is away, is starting to ask questions. "why are you eating so much?" when in fact I'm not eating more, just more often. Lol
I've noticed I'm turned off by the smell of coffee. I use to love drinking it but I can't stand the smell right now. I get hungry more often but can only eat smaller amounts. 
I'm really hoping MS stays away! 2 weeks 4 days till my ultrasound and first appointment! :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Hopin4rnbow said:


> Thank you! To you as well. Actually I don't have any symptoms yet. I just took a test today even though I was 7 days late. I just figured I would get my period soon. I'm just feeling anxious because I lost my last pregnancy at 11 weeks. How are you?

Oh wow that is the exactly what happened to our last pregnancy! I was 11wks and 3days when they found there was no heartbeat :( Was a really painful experience- I am so sorry for your loss and pray that this one is a sticky healthy baby:):thumbup:


----------



## Libbysmum

Carol: maybe this one's a girl?? I had weird metal taste in my mouth with my DD. 

June: Yes, coffee doesn't appeal to me...I had a chai latte yesterday and that seemed to do ok in my tummy.

Abigail: Yuck you poor thing! I am toilet training the 16mth old...she missed the potty so guess who had to clean up :) At least with a doggy you can put them outside lol


----------



## JJsmom

welcome to all the new ladies with BFPs!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Today was a hard day for me at work. My coworker said some things that really bothered me and I had a hard time determining if I should go to my supervisor or not. Well, I decided to talk to her while no one else was around and she was appalled at what I had told her. It's ridiculous that some people have the nerve to do what they do at work and not be ashamed of it. They actually brag about it. It ate me up so much inside that when I finally told her I was a little relieved but it still bothered me. I'm going to go to the store and buy some veggies and fruits. I guess I better eat more of those since having high blood pressure and no call from the docs to get me in sooner. Hopefully everything will be fine when I go for my appt in exactly 2 weeks and 3 days!!!! I'm feeling a bit more crampy today than yesterday. So I'm trying not to worry about it and just thinking of it as baby expanding!! :) Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## whigfield

Talk about hormone overload! Hubby and I finally got to watching that What to Expect When You're Expecting movie, and

Spoiler
when it got to the part where that girl miscarried.. I started sobbing and had to turn the movie off! I literally couldn't watch it anymore! :dohh:

:blush:


----------



## whigfield

Eeeee - great scan pics serenity! :happydance:


----------



## luminescent

whigfield- aww, haha. i probably would do the same. it's tough to even think about that happening.
serenity- exciting scan pictures! I wonder if there will be a 2nd in there!
jjsmom- don't stress yourself out too much! good luck dealing with those people.. enjoy the fruits and veggies, ha!

-I haven't had any ms YET. seems like quite a few of you are already feeling it somewhat. not looking forward to that symptom..lol

-I got my bloodwork results before i left the doctor's today. beta hcg level was 339. she didn't say much about it other than they'd check on monday to see if it had doubled so I'm hoping it's normal? she also did a pelvic exam and said cervix is closed and not exactly sure why I was bleeding/spotting, but no cramps is a good sign. still makes me nervous.


----------



## ilovehim91810

sparkles- that is what my ultrasound look like when i got it done at the ER but i was 5w 3d mine scared me alittle bit too but the teach told me it was normal being this early,to tell u the truth i keep getting scared especially since i been having some spotting it keeps stopping then starting then stopping then starting but it hasnt got heavy or no cramps or pains and my midwife told me to just rest up and not to stress but its just so hard when it took 2yrs to get pregnant!! i even had a dream that my hcg levels went down :-( god i hope not i called the office to see about my blood work it wasnt back today but she told me to call before 12tomorrow so im gonna make sure i do that because i just cant stop worrying intill i hear some good news, i go back on the 15th to see my midwife again and she said she'll send me for another ultrasound since when the hospital did one i was too early to really see the baby good and the teach wouldnt print the picture cause she said she couldnt! so next week ill be 6w 5d on thursday so will get to see the baby real good fx for everything being ok i bet u cant wait to go back

serenity- wow u/s pics look good and twins thats great good luck to u

whig-ive got that movie on dvd my DS actually is the one who wanted it he beg me for it mommy i want the movie with the ladies with the big bellys haha he to cute i liked it thou i thought it was cute lol DUDES GROUP was funny


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> whigfield- aww, haha. i probably would do the same. it's tough to even think about that happening.
> serenity- exciting scan pictures! I wonder if there will be a 2nd in there!
> jjsmom- don't stress yourself out too much! good luck dealing with those people.. enjoy the fruits and veggies, ha!
> 
> -I haven't had any ms YET. seems like quite a few of you are already feeling it somewhat. not looking forward to that symptom..lol
> 
> -I got my bloodwork results before i left the doctor's today. beta hcg level was 339. she didn't say much about it other than they'd check on monday to see if it had doubled so I'm hoping it's normal? she also did a pelvic exam and said cervix is closed and not exactly sure why I was bleeding/spotting, but no cramps is a good sign. still makes me nervous.

ive been going threw the same thing luminescent and my midwife said my cervix was also closed she said it can be normal and actually alot of woman go threw it,i know i did with my first pregnancy and i know it can be very scarey!! u know my HCG levels were little on the low side at first the day after i found out i was pregnant they were only like 24 then a week later was 509 then this week they were 5716 and tomorrow ill be seeing if their still going up and not down im so scared i really was hoping the office wouldve been able to tell me today but my blood test wasnt back yet im really about to run back to the ER but idk i need to just try and relax i even had a dream alittle while ago that the doctor gave me bad news that scared the living hell about me but im gonna just keep resting up and ill know something by 12 wish me luck and im sure all is well with u too:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Sparkles, glad to hear that with your HCG being high and that you got a great positive at only 12dpo that you still have one bean in there! I'm going to be ecstatic with one bean, but OH keeps insisting there are two in there from my very positive HCG test at 12dpo. So we'll see what happens as the days continue on! I'm still cramping some tonight. It might be partially gas too though. I am sitting down now and I can hear my tummy making noises. So not really sure. At least no spotting and hoping that stays away and that everything will be great with my blood pressure until I get in to see the doc. They didn't call me today so they must not have had any cancellations. I am going to go tomorrow and purchase a blood pressure cuff to take my blood pressure regularly to monitor it. Then if it gets high I can go to the ER.

Oh, and I asked DS when we got home tonight to go in the living room and watch tv or play his games because mommy needs some quiet time to relax and calm down.


----------



## luminescent

ilovehim91810 said:


> luminescent said:
> 
> 
> whigfield- aww, haha. i probably would do the same. it's tough to even think about that happening.
> serenity- exciting scan pictures! I wonder if there will be a 2nd in there!
> jjsmom- don't stress yourself out too much! good luck dealing with those people.. enjoy the fruits and veggies, ha!
> 
> -I haven't had any ms YET. seems like quite a few of you are already feeling it somewhat. not looking forward to that symptom..lol
> 
> -I got my bloodwork results before i left the doctor's today. beta hcg level was 339. she didn't say much about it other than they'd check on monday to see if it had doubled so I'm hoping it's normal? she also did a pelvic exam and said cervix is closed and not exactly sure why I was bleeding/spotting, but no cramps is a good sign. still makes me nervous.
> 
> ive been going threw the same thing luminescent and my midwife said my cervix was also closed she said it can be normal and actually alot of woman go threw it,i know i did with my first pregnancy and i know it can be very scarey!! u know my HCG levels were little on the low side at first the day after i found out i was pregnant they were only like 24 then a week later was 509 then this week they were 5716 and tomorrow ill be seeing if their still going up and not down im so scared i really was hoping the office wouldve been able to tell me today but my blood test wasnt back yet im really about to run back to the ER but idk i need to just try and relax i even had a dream alittle while ago that the doctor gave me bad news that scared the living hell about me but im gonna just keep resting up and ill know something by 12 wish me luck and im sure all is well with u too:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

mine said the same thing! I was like.. why do I have to be one of the few women who have to go through this?? haha. so much more stress :wacko:
it sounds like your hcg is going up perfectly, good luck! that dream would freak me out, but it's probably just because there's a lot on your mind. I hope this blood test looks good for you!! :flower:


----------



## Lilboogie

Well, baby is THOROUGHLY suppressing my immune system. I ended up in the ER last night with a 102 temperature, dehydration, and strep throat...was given 2 liters of fluids and antibiotics for the strep. I can't help but worry about whether this is affecting baby. Plus, I feel absolutely miserable :( Anyone else getting sick early on? 

Love seeing the early scans! Congrats on beautiful heartbeats :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so worried about getting sick...I currently have a sore throat and went out ASAP and got something to suck...I am too scared to take any proper medicines!


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> I am so worried about getting sick...I currently have a sore throat and went out ASAP and got something to suck...I am too scared to take any proper medicines!

I seem to wake up with a sore throat every night but after my morning shower, I forget I'd even had one.


----------



## myra

I thought I'd posted my scan here but realized I'd just put it on another thread. To add to the pics of early scans...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mvosse

Hello ladies!!! I obviously have a lot of catching up to do over this weekend, sorry I've been pretty much MIA, super busy week.

Welcome to our new ladies!!!

Early US tomorrow morning at 8 am. Hoping to see this little bean with a hearbeat.

I'm saddened to see that we have 2 more angels, for those of you whom those precious angels belong to, I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent- i know it def sucks being one of the woman who have to go threw the spotting,you know with my son i felt alittle bit better because i was like 6w 3d when i started spotting so you know got to hear the heartbeat see him moving around like alittle gummie bear in there!! but when i went to the er the other day i was only 5w 3d so wasnt much in there to see yet which really sucked but like i said im not gushing blood or clotting or cramping or none of the above you know its mostly just when i wipe and its not even there all the time it comes and goes and comes and goes i wish it JUST GO! and my cervixs being closed is a good sign ill just feel alot better when they tell me my levels tomorrow and then next fri i should go for my ultrasound

lilboogie- im so very sorri that u got sick like that im sure the baby is doing just fine,i havent felt to good myself when i wake up my nose is running my throat is hurting and at night i feel super crappy too then to top it off DS doesnt know what SLEEPING MEANS he just goes and goes and goes i think it might be time to tell him and my mother that im pregnant because i need there help so i dont stress out as much but then im scared my mother is going to stress me out more and the sad thing is i dont even live with HER!!! hubby working over night all weekend so i have no help his kids are even over here too well our kids because i see them as mine too but thank god their all sleep already now only if DS would sleep im so tired


----------



## Libbysmum

my DH just made me upset cause he was suppose to babysit for me so I can go out with my friends as it is one of thems hens party and he has known about this for weeks and so what did he do? he is going to be working an extra shift at work...baaagh! Sorry for the vent!


----------



## mummyclo

Libbysmum said:


> I am so worried about getting sick...I currently have a sore throat and went out ASAP and got something to suck...I am too scared to take any proper medicines!

I'm feeling awful this morning with a sore throte and cough/cold! 
I'm also too scared to take anything... Looks like I'll be off oh. On the hunt of lemons and Manuka honey today! 
Hope your all ok! 
Loving the scan pics, tho wish I had one of my own :(


----------



## maratobe

evening ladies!
im feeling awful today :( a little bit of stretching cramps and waves of sickness!!
plus ive been shaking alot which is strange but my sugar levels are fine... :( early bed i think lol


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> evening ladies!
> im feeling awful today :( a little bit of stretching cramps and waves of sickness!!
> plus ive been shaking alot which is strange but my sugar levels are fine... :( early bed i think lol

Get hubby to take over the parenting for a couple of days...rest up and take care of yourself...hot water bottle? Heatpack? vapor rub? honey and lemon drink?


----------



## maratobe

yeah i think that is a great idea! he can have little miss all day tomorrow :) i feel exhausted lately!
hope everyone is going good xx


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies!! Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend :) I'm off to the hospital for my 12 hour shift :/ ugh
I would've rather slept in this morning. Anyway, I don't get off work till 7pm tonight! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## ilovehim91810

good morning ladies,
how is everyone and their growing bumps doing?! im doing ok had some sickness this morning but im feeling better now,i really dont know why some wish they would get morning sickness because i don't wish it at all not even those who want it:-/ it seem like all of our DH are being such meany lately i know mine is but i gotta go take DS to bowling he on a team and bowls every saturday he LOVEs it well i ttyl have a wonderful weekend ladies


----------



## mummyclo

ilovehim91810 said:


> good morning ladies,
> how is everyone and their growing bumps doing?! im doing ok had some sickness this morning but im feeling better now,i really dont know why some wish they would get morning sickness because i don't wish it at all not even those who want it:-/ it seem like all of our DH are being such meany lately i know mine is but i gotta go take DS to bowling he on a team and bowls every saturday he LOVEs it well i ttyl have a wonderful weekend ladies

Some people (like me) like the MS because it reassures me that my hormones are at a good level. I don't like it at the time but I feel reassured by it deffinately. 
It's only a short time we feel like it in the grand scheme.....


----------



## mvosse

:happydance:and we have a heartbeat!!!!:happydance:

their picture printer was down, so I'll have to toss the CD into the computer and upload later.

HB 122
Measuring at 6+2 which puts me at July 4th, but I am keeping my July 5th!!

I'm so relieved!!!:dance::yipee::wohoo:

seeing our little bean was amazing!!!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY mvosse!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sue_88

That's great Mvosse!!! So great to see.

I was feeling really nauseous yesterday - but now today I'm not. :-? Still felt a little shakey this morning but not anywhere near as crap as yesterday.

Just hope everything is ok, is it normal to come in waves day by day?


----------



## mvosse

Sue_88 my nausea comes and goes, it's different every day....so I would say normal...


----------



## junemomma09

mvosse said:


> :happydance:and we have a heartbeat!!!!:happydance:
> 
> their picture printer was down, so I'll have to toss the CD into the computer and upload later.
> 
> HB 122
> Measuring at 6+2 which puts me at July 4th, but I am keeping my July 5th!!
> 
> I'm so relieved!!!:dance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> seeing our little bean was amazing!!!

That's so great!!! I can't wait tI see my beans heartbeat!!


----------



## sue_88

What about cramping? Does everyone still get minor cramps? They are in my belly and back, quite mild but noticeable. Different to AF, AF is strong and all in my belly. The back ache is something new!


----------



## junemomma09

I've still been having queasiness in the mornings. I bought some emetrol, OTC children's anti-nausea liquid med, its on the list on meds that are ok. It seems to help a little. I've been eating small amounts frequently to help with the nausea. 
What's everyone else doing to curb the queasy/nauseas feeling?


----------



## junemomma09

sue_88 said:


> What about cramping? Does everyone still get minor cramps? They are in my belly and back, quite mild but noticeable. Different to AF, AF is strong and all in my belly. The back ache is something new!

I still get cramping off and on. Very mild and not like AF either. I guess it's a good thing. Means my hormones are building and baby is growing hopefully :)


----------



## sue_88

junemomma09 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> What about cramping? Does everyone still get minor cramps? They are in my belly and back, quite mild but noticeable. Different to AF, AF is strong and all in my belly. The back ache is something new!
> 
> I still get cramping off and on. Very mild and not like AF either. I guess it's a good thing. Means my hormones are building and baby is growing hopefully :)Click to expand...

Yes that's what I think too when I feel it. That the little one is just getting bigger & bigger so needs some more room! :)

I'm eating little & often to help with the queasy feelings when I have them.


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies :wave: Sorry I keep going mia for a bit. I am still really really sick, have been getting the doctor to try me on different meds for my hyperemesis, but nothing seems to work. I am so severly sick I dont have much energy to do much at all. So am trying to keep up with this thread but normally end up reading rather than posting. 

Hope all you gals are well... xxx


----------



## dove830

I'm still not having much in the way of symptoms...I'm definately bloated, and gassy, and have a back ache, and a stuffy nose, but that's it, really. I thought that I might have had the smallest wave of naseau last night, which excited me, lol....I too, am one of those people that hate morning sickness, but am relieved to get it. 

I'm also sick....just a sore throat and a stuffed nose (more than the pregnancy stuffed nose, lol), with some coughing and sneezing, so far. Both of my kids are sick, so we all spent yesterday snuggling on the couch, watching movies, which was really nice, actually. 

I am SO jealous of all of your early scans! I don't even have my first appointment until November 23rd, when I'll be 7 weeks, 1 day. I assume I'll be having quite a few scans, b/c I'm terrified to lose this baby too (lost our son at 18 weeks along in July). I had an u/s at 14 weeks last time, and I was in so much pain from all of the water that I drank for it. They let me go to the bathroom before, because I was almost in tears, and then the tech made me go again in the middle of the scan because I was so full. He then said that you can drink half of what they say to, and it would be just fine. Definately doing that this time! Hoping it's scheduled rather soon, as we would love to put a picture of the scan either in frames and then wrap them for Christmas presents, or inside a Christmas card for everyone to open on Christmas:) The first trimester ends on Dec 27th, so we're ok with letting family know a couple of days early. It's been SO hard not to say anything thus far though.....especially to my mom....45 days until Christmas!!!!

Oh! I'm now an appleseed!!!!:happydance:


----------



## whigfield

I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:

And....


We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!

We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:

We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.

Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!
> 
> We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.
> 
> Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:

how do u get a private scan like where should i call?!?! when i was at the hospital thursday i measure 5w 3d so today im 5w 6d which also puts me at 6weeks tomorrow i think im about to go to the hospital im so scare my blood work still hasnt came back from the doctor im just so stressed out me and dh arent getting along im just so tired i thought maybe id be less stress if i stayed at my moms for a couple of days but she keeps on yelling that im sleeping to much idk what to do im about to just break down and tell her but then idk i just duno


----------



## luminescent

whigfield said:


> I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!
> 
> We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.
> 
> Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:

congratulations!! every time you post about good results it gives me hope, because I have been getting the same type of bleeding and haven't had a scan yet (hopefully monday), but everything seems fine otherwise.
:happydance:


----------



## luminescent

dove830 said:


> I'm still not having much in the way of symptoms...I'm definately bloated, and gassy, and have a back ache, and a stuffy nose, but that's it, really. I thought that I might have had the smallest wave of naseau last night, which excited me, lol....I too, am one of those people that hate morning sickness, but am relieved to get it.
> 
> I'm also sick....just a sore throat and a stuffed nose (more than the pregnancy stuffed nose, lol), with some coughing and sneezing, so far. Both of my kids are sick, so we all spent yesterday snuggling on the couch, watching movies, which was really nice, actually.
> 
> I am SO jealous of all of your early scans! I don't even have my first appointment until November 23rd, when I'll be 7 weeks, 1 day. I assume I'll be having quite a few scans, b/c I'm terrified to lose this baby too (lost our son at 18 weeks along in July). I had an u/s at 14 weeks last time, and I was in so much pain from all of the water that I drank for it. They let me go to the bathroom before, because I was almost in tears, and then the tech made me go again in the middle of the scan because I was so full. He then said that you can drink half of what they say to, and it would be just fine. Definately doing that this time! Hoping it's scheduled rather soon, as we would love to put a picture of the scan either in frames and then wrap them for Christmas presents, or inside a Christmas card for everyone to open on Christmas:) The first trimester ends on Dec 27th, so we're ok with letting family know a couple of days early. It's been SO hard not to say anything thus far though.....especially to my mom....45 days until Christmas!!!!
> 
> Oh! I'm now an appleseed!!!!:happydance:

I don't have much for symptoms either. feel bloated once in a while and have been extremely tired, but my super sore boobs are the only constant thing I have going. haha.
a movie day on the couch sounds like a fantastic idea :D
also, I'll probably be letting people know on or around christmas also. I'm so excited!


----------



## alannadee

ive had a few more queasy moments today, so just waiting to see if full blown ms kicks in.
still only 1 sore boob! is any one else one sided? lol

i am constantly waiting for that 'something is wrong' feeling that ive had with my last pregnancies. trying not to worry thou, hoping the midwife will send me for an early scan when i go in a couple of weeks.


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!
> 
> We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.
> 
> Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> how do u get a private scan like where should i call?!?! when i was at the hospital thursday i measure 5w 3d so today im 5w 6d which also puts me at 6weeks tomorrow i think im about to go to the hospital im so scare my blood work still hasnt came back from the doctor im just so stressed out me and dh arent getting along im just so tired i thought maybe id be less stress if i stayed at my moms for a couple of days but she keeps on yelling that im sleeping to much idk what to do im about to just break down and tell her but then idk i just dunoClick to expand...

Search for independent places that do pregnancy scans in your area.. I paid £135 for this scan today. 

I'm sure it will be okay, keep positive! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

luminescent said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!
> 
> We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.
> 
> Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> congratulations!! every time you post about good results it gives me hope, because I have been getting the same type of bleeding and haven't had a scan yet (hopefully monday), but everything seems fine otherwise.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Really glad I can help reassure. :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hello girls :wave: can I join you?

I got a BFP last week and found out I'm expecting 13th July, there is already quite a few that day. My birthday is on the 4th too (also a popular date) :happydance:

I have a little boy called jack who is 14 months old and before him I had a mmc in 2010 so I am cautiously excited about this little bean.
No symptoms at all so a little worried but trying to stay positive.

I can't catch up on all the pages but it would be lovely to get to know you girls and spend the next 9 months together :flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

kaths101 said:


> Hello girls :wave: can I join you?
> 
> I got a BFP last week and found out I'm expecting 13th July, there is already quite a few that day. My birthday is on the 4th too (also a popular date) :happydance:
> 
> I have a little boy called jack who is 14 months old and before him I had a mmc in 2010 so I am cautiously excited about this little bean.
> No symptoms at all so a little worried but trying to stay positive.
> 
> I can't catch up on all the pages but it would be lovely to get to know you girls and spend the next 9 months together :flower:


congrats that is so wonderful!! im so happy for you wow july 13th well i cant talk im due the 8th its just crazy that their are so many of us in july and there are more to come because july has what 31 days?!?!?!? my cousin birthday is the 4th also i would love to have a firework baby that be so0 cool

well i have a 5yr old little boy name eric and this will be me and DH first child together ive been have some spotting so i went to the er on wed they said everything looked good but they wanted me to get my levels checked again so i went to see my midwife for the first time thursday i was supposed to get my levels today but the stupid front desk ladie called my dads number i dont even know how they got my dads number after i gave her my number 20 different time between today and yesterday ugh and now i gotta wait till MONDAy the message said so idk i might run to the hospital to get checked out because im really scared as ive been TTC for 2+yrs H&H 9 months to ya:hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Kaths!! happy and healthy 9 months to us all!!! :) It's wonderful seeing all these new BFP's for July!!! My birthday is the 9th so I'm excited to have one around that as well! My sister was like another July baby?? HAHA! She had my first nephew on my little brothers bday and she had my second nephew on my birthday. So we'll have 3 with birthdays in July!! 

I felt quite queasy this morning. I was fine while I was sitting here in bed waiting for DS and OH to get ready and as soon as I walked out to my car and sat down it hit me! I was breathing in through my nose and out through my mouth. My DS was like mommy are you ok??? I took a min to respond and said yes i'm just trying not to get sick. He's like oh yeah you need to eat mommy!! The baby needs food!! Then he kept asking a million other questions and I'm like sweetie I can't really talk right now so I can make it through this while I'm driving. LOL! So we got to Texas Roadhouse for lunch (had to please DS since he's been begging for it for over a month). Glad they give you rolls to start out!! I grabbed one and started chowing on it! LOL! Felt better immediately!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I paid for a private scan today because I had some more bright red bleeding, this time with clots. :nope:
> 
> And....
> 
> 
> We didn't need to do a transvaginal scan! We saw our little bean abdominally, with a heartbeat and a heart rate of 125bpm. :) The sonographer even let us listen to it which was mindblowing!!
> 
> We're only measuring 5w6d so I'm guessing I must have implanted late, but it fits in quite nicely with the HCG levels I've been getting that previously I thought were "low" for my dates. So I guess I'm only 6w tomorrow! :haha:
> 
> We couldn't see anything clearly to determine if there were 2 or not, so that will wait until the next scan with the EPAU. Also, the sonographer thinks the bleeding is coming from the area we identified on the last scan, which is still there on this one.
> 
> Also, the bean has grown to 0.32mm. So tiny yet so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> how do u get a private scan like where should i call?!?! when i was at the hospital thursday i measure 5w 3d so today im 5w 6d which also puts me at 6weeks tomorrow i think im about to go to the hospital im so scare my blood work still hasnt came back from the doctor im just so stressed out me and dh arent getting along im just so tired i thought maybe id be less stress if i stayed at my moms for a couple of days but she keeps on yelling that im sleeping to much idk what to do im about to just break down and tell her but then idk i just dunoClick to expand...
> 
> Search for independent places that do pregnancy scans in your area.. I paid £135 for this scan today.
> 
> I'm sure it will be okay, keep positive! :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks whig im so happy that everything is going good for you because ive also been going threw almost the same story,you know the day after i found out i was pregnant i went to the hospital the next day and my HCG levels were only like 20something so i was so scared of how low they were!. 
Then i went about a week later because i couldnt get in with my doctor yet so i wanted to make sure they were going up,not only that but i had really bad ear infection too and they went up to 509 so that mad me little happer but then i seen everyone else levels and got scared AGAIN.
Well then last week i scared having some spotting it start stop start start stop and so on so i run to the ER AGAIN and she said my cervixs were closed it was only little bit of blood and my levels went up to 5716 so i went seen my midwife thursday and i was supposed to get my levels back yesterday or today but the stupid lady at the desk kept calling my father phone and not MINE!!!!!! i dont even know how they got my dads number thats just crazy idk what im gonna do its just been a very very bad bad stressful day and im just ready to go back to bed and sleep my problems away maybe ill just go to the ER tomorrow but your storie def gives me lots of HOPE so thank you for sharing<3:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

It's so worrying isn't it, :hugs: another 7 weeks seems a long time until the 12 weeks scans. Hope it goes fast!


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> thanks whig im so happy that everything is going good for you because ive also been going threw almost the same story,you know the day after i found out i was pregnant i went to the hospital the next day and my HCG levels were only like 20something so i was so scared of how low they were!.
> Then i went about a week later because i couldnt get in with my doctor yet so i wanted to make sure they were going up,not only that but i had really bad ear infection too and they went up to 509 so that mad me little happer but then i seen everyone else levels and got scared AGAIN.
> Well then last week i scared having some spotting it start stop start start stop and so on so i run to the ER AGAIN and she said my cervixs were closed it was only little bit of blood and my levels went up to 5716 so i went seen my midwife thursday and i was supposed to get my levels back yesterday or today but the stupid lady at the desk kept calling my father phone and not MINE!!!!!! i dont even know how they got my dads number thats just crazy idk what im gonna do its just been a very very bad bad stressful day and im just ready to go back to bed and sleep my problems away maybe ill just go to the ER tomorrow but your storie def gives me lots of HOPE so thank you for sharing<3:hugs:

That's so annoying! Is there still time for them to get the levels to you today or is it too late now?

Sleep is definitely a good thing. Even though I've had a good result today I worry ALL THE TIME and sleeping helps (I can't worry when I'm asleep :haha:) If you're worried definitely go to the ER, but I'm sure you'll be just fine hun! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## whigfield

kaths101 said:


> Hello girls :wave: can I join you?
> 
> I got a BFP last week and found out I'm expecting 13th July, there is already quite a few that day. My birthday is on the 4th too (also a popular date) :happydance:
> 
> I have a little boy called jack who is 14 months old and before him I had a mmc in 2010 so I am cautiously excited about this little bean.
> No symptoms at all so a little worried but trying to stay positive.
> 
> I can't catch up on all the pages but it would be lovely to get to know you girls and spend the next 9 months together :flower:

Congrats and welcome! :happydance:

Try not to worry about the no symptoms - I have no symptoms really either, except for occasional tiredness and on/off sore boobs (mostly off these days), and today we saw our bean with a healthy beating heart. :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Ladies, should I change my due date/ticker? On Wednesday I was "measuring" approximately 5w3d, and today I was measured at 5w6d - these dates have progressed properly and the HCG levels for them sound really good rather than low (according to O date I should be 6w3d..), but I'm thinking maybe I just implanted late? :shrug:


----------



## ilovehim91810

jj- im so jealous i love love love love love the texas road house mmm and i love the rolls they bring out with the apple butter Mmmmmmmm they always have good food, DS love throwing peanuts on the floor too. Im so hungry now and alls i want is the road house now ugh

whig- yeah its to late i cant believe she waited till she was about to walk out the office to call and then i give her my HOUSE # and she calls my DADS phone, ugh like i said i dont even know how the even got his NUMBER. 
Not to say but i don't want my mom & dad to know yet and when they leave a message on his phone saying hi yes im such and such from harbors WOMAN care calling nikki about some RESULTS like REALLY!! ugh todays just been the worse day ever...i just wanna cry and not be bother also id go with your ultrasound due date i changed my ticker according to my LMP my was june 28th 2013 but i dont always have a 28 cycle days and of course this just happens to be the first month i didnt


----------



## ilovehim91810

sorri got cut off but like i was saying the month i got pregnant i didnt use no opk or charting or temping or none of that so i wasnt sure of when i O its just crazy how god works because after getting :bfn: in sept i told myself after two years it was break time and then this happen.
idk i know im worrying but i have a very good feeling baby is ok and that its going to be my little girl lol i feel that way because this is totally different then when i was pregnant with my son i didnt have no morning sickness i had different cravings i wasnt always this tired i can just tell its alittle girl because this lil sticky bean is already putting me threw alot


----------



## kaths101

I'm thinking boy again :) 
Just wondering does someone still update the first page?


----------



## oneandtwo

Im like the only one with full blown ms! what gives??  i haven't been able to keep anything down today. im okay sitting doing nothing but i don't have time to with three lo's and a husband coming home in a matter of days. i don't really feel awful outside the nausea/vomiting but really wish i could keep something down. i can't afford to lose out on calories i only weigh 94lbs as it is :(


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey morning all...been up since 4.40am this morning with the DD who was determined to have breakfast or break down the pantry door. She is back having a nap now 9am. I thought I would take the opportunity to come put my feet up and read the zillions of posts since I turned in last night hahaa.
As far as cramps...I get them on and off but they're pretty mild, I only have the occassional sore boobies and not very ms...just feel queazy on and off- been taking ginger beer (not alcoholic) to ease the sick feelings. I have had pretty much no appetite for anything, last night was going to cook up Chinese chow mein but I couldn't bear the thought of eating cabbage so I changed my mind and we did tacos instead. Not sure what the heck I am going to do with the cabbage that is sitting in the fridge now!
The main symptoms I have are TIRED like crazy and Peeing a whole lot. Otherwise it's been pretty good so far. I wish I had more strong symptoms it would make me feel less worried I think. However with my Hcg levels I am sure at least one baby is growing inside. Can hardly wait to have a scan.


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> Im like the only one with full blown ms! what gives??  i haven't been able to keep anything down today. im okay sitting doing nothing but i don't have time to with three lo's and a husband coming home in a matter of days. i don't really feel awful outside the nausea/vomiting but really wish i could keep something down. i can't afford to lose out on calories i only weigh 94lbs as it is :(

aww im so sorri that you been having so much ms i actually get it real bad in the morning time i cant eat i throw up i can move or brush my teeth, ive been chewing gum instead of brushing my teeth intill it passes:-/ dont worry i dont talk to no one intill i brush thou but not only cant i brush right away because i always wind up puking but my gums have been bleeding so bad:( and i already brush with a soft tooth brush anyone else doing threw that? just try not to stress ur self one and two everything will all come together!!!! because stress is just going to keep u sicker sweetie and if u need extra weight I GOT LOTS im like 5'8 185pds i hate stepping on the scale but hubbys happy so im happy i just hope i get lucky with this baby and lose all my weight plus some more i remember my friend after his first child she got soo0 skinny ha not me i never can lose a pound and then my boobs i can afford for them to grow anymore i wear a 38ddd and already have trouble finding bras:-/ and wow u got 3 lo? and are so tiny lucky you but it will be ok just try to relax ginger al crackers or if u got to just eat tiny bites of stuff maybe that will help GOOD LUCK im sure hubby will be so proud when he gets HOME!!!:hugs:


----------



## Whatme

Hello, I think I'm due around the 14/15th July, I didn't think I'd fall pregnant this month as I thought it was too early, but that's obviously where we were going wrong! Hence the unsure of the date, I bet alot of us will change dates when we've been scaned..
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## sue_88

Whatme said:


> Hello, I think I'm due around the 14/15th July, I didn't think I'd fall pregnant this month as I thought it was too early, but that's obviously where we were going wrong! Hence the unsure of the date, I bet alot of us will change dates when we've been scaned..
> Good luck ladies xxx

Welcome! :) :wave: :wave:
H&H 9 Months xx


----------



## JP19

Hi Ladies! Hope your all well today?

I was just wandering if anyone here had been offered of given the flu jab. I have my first midwife Appt on Tuesday an know it will be offered to me. 
I'm not sure if to have it of not as I've heard it can actually make you quite ill for a few days... And been in the final 4 weeks of my university course I cannot get ill! But at the same time i wanna do everything i can to protect this baby. 
So just wandered if anyone can share their experience of it?? Thanks xx


----------



## sue_88

JP19 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope your all well today?
> 
> I was just wandering if anyone here had been offered of given the flu jab. I have my first midwife Appt on Tuesday an know it will be offered to me.
> I'm not sure if to have it of not as I've heard it can actually make you quite ill for a few days... And been in the final 4 weeks of my university course I cannot get ill! But at the same time i wanna do everything i can to protect this baby.
> So just wandered if anyone can share their experience of it?? Thanks xx

I had my Flu Jab on Monday from the Doctor.

I felt a little coldy on Friday, fine yesterday, then a tiny bit coldy today. Nothing that I would consider major though, in fact barely noticed that I'd had a jab, so for me it's been fine, and worth it.

My mother had it last year, and it caused her to get very ill, and loose the use of her arm for a few months - very frightening. So I know both sides of the story.

I wasn't sure whether to have it because of this, but then I have been quite susceptible to flu over the last few years and I get very sick from the virus, so I didn't want to risk it with the baby.

If you are generally very healthy, rare to suffer from colds etc I would really explore the option of not having the jab.


----------



## sue_88

I'm craving Tuna!! But not the flavour of tuna, I just want the texture of tinned tuna. I am salivating thinking about it, I can imagine it in my mouth! Gahhhh, any recommendations to forget about it?!?!?! Ive already had my quota of 1 tin this week!!


----------



## mummyclo

sue_88 said:


> I'm craving Tuna!! But not the flavour of tuna, I just want the texture of tinned tuna. I am salivating thinking about it, I can imagine it in my mouth! Gahhhh, any recommendations to forget about it?!?!?! Ive already had my quota of 1 tin this week!!

:rofl: 
Think of something else.... That you can eat more than one can of ideally! 
I'm totally addicted to feta cheese and Yorkshire puddings!


----------



## HopeforFuture

JP19 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope your all well today?
> 
> I was just wandering if anyone here had been offered of given the flu jab. I have my first midwife Appt on Tuesday an know it will be offered to me.
> I'm not sure if to have it of not as I've heard it can actually make you quite ill for a few days... And been in the final 4 weeks of my university course I cannot get ill! But at the same time i wanna do everything i can to protect this baby.
> So just wandered if anyone can share their experience of it?? Thanks xx

I had my flu jab at my 1st app with the doc. It gave me a temperature that evening but I woke up the next day absolutely fine. 

Anyone else craving and then going off the food they crave because of the smell?

I was going crazy for pick and mix last night, and marmite this morning. I had both to satisfy the craving, but both smelled and tasted weird and not good at all. Is this normal? x


----------



## ilovehim91810

good morning everyone,
well ive made it to 6weeks!! and i know tomorrow when i get my beta levels back that all is going to be fine
As my boobs hurt so bad,i was in the shower last night & the water hit my nipple!! OUCH, i thought i was gonna cry then DH ugh i feel so bad for him sometimes that i just let him touch them anyways because he love my boobs but i dont think i can do it much longer lol.....but as i was saying their very sore im still not feeling good at all in the mornings..like NOW i got the trash can sitting by the bed just incase and ive having some other symptom too but in a way i still wanna go to the hospital to get it checked out and not only that but since im FINALLY 6weeks today we should be able to see something. Im gonna wait thou tomorrow is monday im gonna call the office as soon as their open then thursday i see my midwife again and hopefully by the end of this week ill get to see my little jelly bean<3 YAY.
and i know if not this week then maybe monday tuesday and if u think about it if i wait till then ill be 7weeks so get to see the lil jelly bean better
id also like to say welcome to all the new ladies who have got their :BFP: congrats to you and id like to say sorry to all of those whom now have angels:cry: it is just so sad my prays go out to you:hugs:


----------



## Lauki

I'm craving milk! Thankfully I only like skimmed milk. So it's not too unhealthy!


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies!! This morning was a little more tough. Not quite nausea but major queasiness. I'm praying it doesn't get worse. I have a fear of throwing up :( plus I need to get thru the rest of this semester. I can't miss anymore class time. 
I am feeling better however :) so hopefully it's just an early morning thing!


----------



## myra

sue_88 said:


> I'm craving Tuna!! But not the flavour of tuna, I just want the texture of tinned tuna. I am salivating thinking about it, I can imagine it in my mouth! Gahhhh, any recommendations to forget about it?!?!?! Ive already had my quota of 1 tin this week!!

Have you tried tinned chicken? They have it in the store right next to the tuna and the texture is exactly the same! It was strange that it has the texture of tuna and flavor of chicken- but tasty all the same


----------



## JJsmom

I was going to suggest the same thing as Myra! The canned chicken has the exact texture but not the taste of tuna :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Lauki said:


> I'm craving milk! Thankfully I only like skimmed milk. So it's not too unhealthy!


i also been craving milk but i drink 1% somtimes 2% but thats only when i run out of the 1% because hubby buys the 2% for himself beause he cant bare the taste of the 1% lol


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

The Nausea really started to get me in the last 4 days or so. I am fine if I eat something every 3 hours or so lol. My only craving I noticed is super Malt lol I think it has iron so that may be why and French fries which i had with a falaful wrap on Friday. 
I brought loads of giner root. I greater it and put in a pan then fill with water. Boil and use through the day. I sqeeze some lemon and put honey in the cup that really helps. I eat fruit and tried a nice little dish today crakkers homous woth chopped tomato, spring onion and cupumber seasoned with salt and black pepper a little hot pepper and more lemon juice. This also worked out well. 
Some dishes usually have I can not even stomach. I even have to wake up in the night ad grab a plum or banana lol.....


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations to all the new mommies to be! Hope we all have a H&H 9 months :flower:

*Sophiasmom* & *CherryCorday* - I am so sorry to hear what are you girls are going through. You are in my thoughts :hugs:

*JJsmom* - That sucks about the mess up with your voting :dohh: And buying your own blood pressure cuff sounds like a great idea.

*junemomma09* - I am so sorry about what you're going through with your hubby. I hope he comes around soon :hugs:

*whigfield* - Possible twins?! How exciting! Glad things are going well for you.

*ilovehim91810* - I'm glad everything is going well for you too! You must have been so worried.

*donna noble* - I so understand! I wish I could take first trimester off work too. If I could sleep through it all I would.

*mummyclo* - I wouldn't worry about the digi. My doctor said they're not the most reliable. And I know what you mean about the morning sickness. It sucks but it is reassuring. And I so want yorkshire pudding & gravy now!! :haha:

*caro103* - We have told our parents & our brothers. They were all so happy! I was out shopping with Mam yesterday & had to keep stopping her from buying things for the baby! She was even trying to convince me to buy this beautiful little dress because it was only 3 but what if it's a boy!! :haha: I told a friend too because she asked me to come visit her for the weekend of her birthday. I had to tell her because she was hoping I'd travel to the other end of the country for a mad night out which obviously I'm not going to be able to partake in. I know I could go & not drink but with the travel as well as the mad night out with only one person I'll know just sounds like a nightmare right now with the morning sickness & tiredness. She didn't seem excited at all. She said congratulations & that she was delighted for me but didn't ask how I was feeling, how far along I was, how my husband is, nothing. And hasn't texted me since :nope: Have you told your families yet? Be sure to let us know how it goes!

*serenity9712* - I can't believe there may be more twins for July! Wow! How exciting :happydance:

*JP19* - It's perfectly normal not to have symptoms or for them to come & go. It is so hard not telling people, isn't it??

*Breadsticks* - Your kitties sound so cute! :hugs:

*Lilboogie* - I hope you feel better soon. I was pretty sick too. I had the flu before I tested & a stomach bug the week after.

*alannadee* - I think both mine are sore but one is bigger than the other!! :haha:

*ilovehim91810* - My gums are pretty sore too. Thought it was just me!

*AFM:*
Still tired & boobs are a little sore. The morning sickness is AWFUL. If it was contained to the morning it wouldn't be so bad but I have it ALL DAY. I'm counting the days until first trimester is over. I've been trying ginger biscuits, ginger ale, crackers. Nothing really helps for too long.


----------



## dove830

Lauki said:


> I'm craving milk! Thankfully I only like skimmed milk. So it's not too unhealthy!

I had that with my son!! Could NOT get enough milk!


----------



## dove830

I got my 3+ on the digital today. I've been tracking it, but now I can't since they don't go any higher. My levels must have been quite high because it showed up SO fast.


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning girls, I had my good friends hens party yesterday...my DH babysat for me so I could go and have some "me" time. I had been feeling really ill before going out but once I got there and ate something I felt good again. Am really concerned though that my belly is protruding already. I am certain it is bloat and post baby fat from my last pregnancies. Was very hard to find something to wear!
Has anyone else woken up with bad back aches? I woke up this morning and could barely move my neck cause my back hurt so bad. Perhaps I just slept wrongly.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hey ladies
How's everyone weekend going? Mines going ok me ds and the rest of the kids are at the out door ice rink but don't worry im just watching! 
DS drove me nuts with his skates at first, he kept saying their to big to small not tight enough then their to tight ugh so I was just about to leave when finally the guy who works here help thank god for him because I don't have much patients being pregnant plus im super tired and dh is at work.
I'll be so happy when he's off call but even when he not on call they still be asking him to come in and he always goes!!ahh well.
I so tired I've been up since 7:30 and all I wanna do is take a long long long long nap and that's just what I plan on doing!!! 
Its so nice out side:Di think it's probably like in the high 60 with lots of sun shine!!! I can't wait to have a summer baby because ds b'day is October so I really couldn't take him out when he was born but I can't wait to go for nice walks outside
dove- that is soo cool that your getting up there I turn 6wwwks today its starting to go little fast now can't wait to start showing!!!
Karry-yeah im glad all well and no it not the only one I can barely brush they hurt so bad or bleed so bad I'll live though 
Well hope everyone having a safe good weekend


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi!!! Can i join? Just found out i am pregnant today, a week before my wedding :D Im due on the 17th July 2013. I already have a little boy who's 20 months. Can't believe how many July babies there are already!!! Amazing!


----------



## PinkEmily

sue_88 said:


> JP19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Hope your all well today?
> 
> I was just wandering if anyone here had been offered of given the flu jab. I have my first midwife Appt on Tuesday an know it will be offered to me.
> I'm not sure if to have it of not as I've heard it can actually make you quite ill for a few days... And been in the final 4 weeks of my university course I cannot get ill! But at the same time i wanna do everything i can to protect this baby.
> So just wandered if anyone can share their experience of it?? Thanks xx
> 
> I had my Flu Jab on Monday from the Doctor.
> 
> I felt a little coldy on Friday, fine yesterday, then a tiny bit coldy today. Nothing that I would consider major though, in fact barely noticed that I'd had a jab, so for me it's been fine, and worth it.
> 
> My mother had it last year, and it caused her to get very ill, and loose the use of her arm for a few months - very frightening. So I know both sides of the story.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to have it because of this, but then I have been quite susceptible to flu over the last few years and I get very sick from the virus, so I didn't want to risk it with the baby.
> 
> If you are generally very healthy, rare to suffer from colds etc I would really explore the option of not having the jab.Click to expand...

I'm definitely going to have the flu jab. I had the flu and a chest infection when i was 39 weeks pregnant with my last little one, i honestly thought i was going to die! :wacko: Paracetamol and antibs were useless!


----------



## sue_88

myra said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm craving Tuna!! But not the flavour of tuna, I just want the texture of tinned tuna. I am salivating thinking about it, I can imagine it in my mouth! Gahhhh, any recommendations to forget about it?!?!?! Ive already had my quota of 1 tin this week!!
> 
> Have you tried tinned chicken? They have it in the store right next to the tuna and the texture is exactly the same! It was strange that it has the texture of tuna and flavor of chicken- but tasty all the sameClick to expand...




JJsmom said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing as Myra! The canned chicken has the exact texture but not the taste of tuna :)


Oooooo thanks both! The craving is still massive, I can feel the tuna being chewed by my teeth - it's so strange!!!

I will buy chicken tomorrow!! Thank you, oh I hope it satisfies it....it's driving me crazy! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> Good morning girls, I had my good friends hens party yesterday...my DH babysat for me so I could go and have some "me" time. I had been feeling really ill before going out but once I got there and ate something I felt good again. Am really concerned though that my belly is protruding already. I am certain it is bloat and post baby fat from my last pregnancies. Was very hard to find something to wear!
> Has anyone else woken up with bad back aches? I woke up this morning and could barely move my neck cause my back hurt so bad. Perhaps I just slept wrongly.

My back is like this almost every morning! I start out with a pillow between my knees to try and help but no matter what I end up with the pillow at the end of the bed under the covers because I'm so hot. But then again i wake up with the worst back pain. I've had to sit here all day and work on midterms and I'm going to take a nice hot shower to hopefully help with the upper back pain I got from that. OH is awesome though at giving me a back rub here and there.


----------



## caro103

karry1412 said:


> *caro103* - We have told our parents & our brothers. They were all so happy! I was out shopping with Mam yesterday & had to keep stopping her from buying things for the baby! She was even trying to convince me to buy this beautiful little dress because it was only &#8364;3 but what if it's a boy!! :haha: I told a friend too because she asked me to come visit her for the weekend of her birthday. I had to tell her because she was hoping I'd travel to the other end of the country for a mad night out which obviously I'm not going to be able to partake in. I know I could go & not drink but with the travel as well as the mad night out with only one person I'll know just sounds like a nightmare right now with the morning sickness & tiredness. She didn't seem excited at all. She said congratulations & that she was delighted for me but didn't ask how I was feeling, how far along I was, how my husband is, nothing. And hasn't texted me since :nope: Have you told your families yet? Be sure to let us know how it goes!

Yay to telling family!! glad your mum was sooo excited :D. Sorry about your friend :(, I've got an invite to my best friends hen do sitting in my events on fb that i've not replied to yet, for around end july/beginning august...not looking forward to telling her either i'm not going to be able to make it or i can only come to a day in between looking after new LO :/

Told my mum today though, she's very happy :), although not quite as excited as when I told her about my first LO but that's to be expected really :) xx


----------



## maratobe

hi everyone!! welcome and congrats to all the new BFP's!! :happydance:

im now so worried about friday because its only 4 days away....im worried im going to get to the scan and there is going to be nothing there :( is this a normal feeling??


----------



## ilovehim91810

pink- congrats on ur bfp & welcome to the thread!!!

mara-i feel the same way i go see my midwife thursday and last time i seen her she said she was going to be sending me for a scan when i come see her next so ill probably go for my scan friday as well and by then i will be 6w 5d and thursday 6w 4d so i cant wait good luck to u


----------



## Libbysmum

our scan is the same day as yours and I feel the same way - DH is being difficult saying I should have gotten a later scan so he could have asked his work to have time off and saying how hard it will be to get the time off this close to Christmas and asked if I could go by myself. I said I didn't want to go by myself- the last time I went by myself is when I was 11 wks and they found no heartbeat... I cried the whole way home. I said I wanted his support in the case that something bad happened again. He said "can't I just go to the 12wk one?" grrrrrr!!


----------



## donna noble

Libbysmum my back hurts every morning now. It's better if I sleep on the couch it seems.

Mara I'm scared to death my first scan. I still deny I have symptoms. It's just not sinking in for me and I'm so worried about the scan so I put it off till nine weeks


----------



## maratobe

thanks girls! i am glad im not the only one that is nervous! libbysmum i went through my missed miscarriage alone as well, my husband was at work when i went in and i was 10 weeks and there was no heartbeat and bub was measuring behind. it was horrible!! i was so nervous with my daughter having my 7 week scan, but then burst out in tears when i saw her and her heart beating, im just hoping it will be the same as that!
i have done nothing today, i am so tired and sore and feeling very sick! :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

maratobe said:


> thanks girls! i am glad im not the only one that is nervous! libbysmum i went through my missed miscarriage alone as well, my husband was at work when i went in and i was 10 weeks and there was no heartbeat and bub was measuring behind. it was horrible!! i was so nervous with my daughter having my 7 week scan, but then burst out in tears when i saw her and her heart beating, im just hoping it will be the same as that!
> i have done nothing today, i am so tired and sore and feeling very sick! :(

aww im so sorry you had to go threw that ladies, i never had to go threw that thank god but im just so scared that something is gonna go wrong since it took so long to get pregnant! i just duno what id do if that happen because i couldnt go another 2yrs ttc again idk im gonna try not to think bout it we all need to not to think bout it we are going to have nice heathly babys!!!:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

im eatting baby carrots with a 1000island dressing and it taste so0o good right now


----------



## maratobe

we shouldnt have to think about it, im gonna try and be as positive as i can!
i just had my lunch too and i had fried rice and it tasted fine but smelt disgusting haha i ate it anyway!


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> our scan is the same day as yours and I feel the same way - DH is being difficult saying I should have gotten a later scan so he could have asked his work to have time off and saying how hard it will be to get the time off this close to Christmas and asked if I could go by myself. I said I didn't want to go by myself- the last time I went by myself is when I was 11 wks and they found no heartbeat... I cried the whole way home. I said I wanted his support in the case that something bad happened again. He said "can't I just go to the 12wk one?" grrrrrr!!

Make him go!!!! I already had my husband take a sick day and tell his boss he had very important "medical exams" that day which they can't say no to! It's our first so obviously he wants to be there for a first view and to (fingers crossed) see the heartbeat, but god forbid something go wrong, you need the support too!!! I don't think I would even be able to drive myself home! Only 1 week to go before our 8 week check up and u/s, starting to go crazy!


----------



## Libbysmum

JessinChi said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> our scan is the same day as yours and I feel the same way - DH is being difficult saying I should have gotten a later scan so he could have asked his work to have time off and saying how hard it will be to get the time off this close to Christmas and asked if I could go by myself. I said I didn't want to go by myself- the last time I went by myself is when I was 11 wks and they found no heartbeat... I cried the whole way home. I said I wanted his support in the case that something bad happened again. He said "can't I just go to the 12wk one?" grrrrrr!!
> 
> Make him go!!!! I already had my husband take a sick day and tell his boss he had very important "medical exams" that day which they can't say no to! It's our first so obviously he wants to be there for a first view and to (fingers crossed) see the heartbeat, but god forbid something go wrong, you need the support too!!! I don't think I would even be able to drive myself home! Only 1 week to go before our 8 week check up and u/s, starting to go crazy!Click to expand...

Thank you Jess! I made him go ask his boss if he could get off work a couple hours early...the boss of course said he could...like they're going to say no? 
Been feeling really achy and queasy all day...ate some corn chips and salsa...my eyes said YES my stomach said WHY??? Eating Buderim Ginger Bears...not helping much :dohh: gag...sometimes I am certain I would feel better if only I could vomit! Hoping it is a good sign that baby is doing great!:shrug:


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> thanks girls! i am glad im not the only one that is nervous! libbysmum i went through my missed miscarriage alone as well, my husband was at work when i went in and i was 10 weeks and there was no heartbeat and bub was measuring behind. it was horrible!! i was so nervous with my daughter having my 7 week scan, but then burst out in tears when i saw her and her heart beating, im just hoping it will be the same as that!
> i have done nothing today, i am so tired and sore and feeling very sick! :(

:( I did some laundry and vacuumed just cause I couldn't stand the gritty feeling under my feet any longer! Our 2nd pregnancy was a missed miscarriage too :( the little embryo only measured at 7 wks and one day and I was suppose to go for my 12 week scan 3 days later- of course we had to cancel that appointment :( Totally horrible to go through that experience and I would not wish it on anyone. My friend has had 5 losses the poor girl I don't know how she had the strength emotionally, thankfully she had a healthy little boy about 8mths ago and he is the sweetest :):hugs: Hope all goes well for you- she told me there is no point in worrying to much cause worrying wont do anything- may as well spend the time enjoying our toddlers and trying to think positively about this pregnancy as much as we can :)


----------



## PerthLady91

My EDD based on LMP is 10 July 2013 :) It'll be our first after a miscarriage earlier this year. Keeping everything crossed this one goes past the 6 week marker (on Wednesday) and continues through to the end! <3 :) xxx


----------



## Lauki

Congratulations and welcome!!

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow! See if she can help me with figuring out my due date!


----------



## Libbysmum

Felt so queasy today I have eaten about 10 ginger bears and I think they have had the effect of blocking up my bowels rather than preventing morning sickness...and I thought it was difficult enough with the extra iron from the pregnancy vitamins to go to the toilet. I guess I can now add constipation to my symptoms.


----------



## mummyclo

Queasy, queasy, queasy! 
Nearly puked in the shower yuck! 
Hope everyone is well and not feeling too sick x


----------



## whigfield

Yay and welcome to the new BFPs! :happydance:

@Lauki - Oooo, let me know how it goes! I have mine on Friday. :D

@Libbysmum - Sorry your OH is being difficult! My OH doesn't have a choice as I don't drive so he *has* to come to every one. :haha: Another thing is that OH told his boss that we are finally pregnant after years of trying (we also told him we were beginning fertility treatment), and have also told him that I'm having a lot of complications (bleeding) this pregnancy so he is more leninent with allowing OH days off. Luckily though OH has saved up a lot of leave and has a lot to use before April.


@mummyclo - Feel better soon! (Or don't.. I guess MS is a relief in a way?! :haha:)

Still no MS for me. Almost jealous of you ladies with it! Grass is always greener though, isn't it?? :dohh:

Bleeding is slowing down again to very light, brown spotting. I'm not counting my chickens though - it seems to do this and then speed up again. I spoke to the doctor today and he also said that, because I've been bleeding for so long now, it's unlikely to be m/c since it would have happened already. We just think I'm going to be a "bleeder". :blush:


----------



## ilovehim91810

good morning ladies!!
ugh im up again with my head in the trash can i sent DH out to go get some more ginger ale before he goes to work its crazi because its only when like i JUST WAKE UP that i get sick and then i had a candle burning all night i know not safe but when i blew it out this morning omg the smell just turn my stomach im like really!!! 
i get to call my doctor today for my blood work that they took last thursday and i cant wait just to re a sure myself that all is OK!!! and then like i said thursday i go back and hopefully will get to see baby this week yay have a good day ladies


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> im eatting baby carrots with a 1000island dressing and it taste so0o good right now

OMG! I woke up this morning and grabbed the baby carrots that came with ranch dressing!! LOL! I bought them last night and at 6:30am they tasted so darn good! Definitely helped my tummy out from where I was feeling blah. :) I tried to get loads of veggies to snack on throughout the day. The fruits didn't look that well :(


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies!! Feeling so drained today :( but on an exciting note I'm 6 weeks!!!!! Only 2 more weeks till my first ultrasound :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJSMOM- lol the baby carrots with some dressing really does hit the spot dont it?! and the best part the carrots are just so0o so0o so0o so good for you & baby oh and ur teeth too!
ive been loading up on veggies, ive just been craving them so0 bad especially salads i could eat them every single day! i mean ive always loved my salads but its like i cant get enough and i load them up with everything murshroom carrots green peppers cheese ham bacon bits egg olives no tomatoes thoug i dont like tomatoes inless their in sauce or cooked but i had raw tomatoes even know i know their so good for u:-x
i really think im having a girl because of all that this little baby is already putting me threw with my son i only got headachs nothing else but not with this baby i got bad MS my boobs hurt so so so so bad im always tired im craving sweet stuff! i really hope its alittle girl if it is she going to have so many cute little summer dressers with lil summer hats and lil rocawear babyphat and apple bottom clothes<3<3
how everyone else feeling today? i cant wait till it 9am here so that i can call my dr office to make sure everything is ok im worried thats there going to tell me my levels went down im trying to keep positive as much as i can because u know i still have my symptoms


----------



## ilovehim91810

whig- im glad to hear that ur just a bleeder and that you & baby are doing good!! im waiting to call my doctors office right now about my levels and im so scared but im hoping all is well like i was saying im still having symptoms & i havent had no pains or cramping or clots plus its pretty much has stopped all together i might wiped a little here and there but its mostly brownish and nothing to worry about!

perth- i will be praying that this baby sticks with u for 9months and that u have a nice wonderful little baby :) finger and toes are crossed for u


mommyclo- i wish i could say i was feeling better but ive been throwing up all morning and been alot of nausea:-(


----------



## ilovehim91810

UPDATE!!!!!

hey ladies,
i just got GREAT NEWS from the DOCTOR!!!!!! my levels are going UP UP UP yay yay yay im so freaking happy right now and she said that thursday she going to give me a paper to send me for a scan yay yay yay :dance: :dance: :dance: thank you GOD! thank u so much im so happy right now


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> hey ladies,
> i just got GREAT NEWS from the DOCTOR!!!!!! my levels are going UP UP UP yay yay yay im so freaking happy right now and she said that thursday she going to give me a paper to send me for a scan yay yay yay :dance: :dance: :dance: thank you GOD! thank u so much im so happy right now

That's awesome, so happy for you! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

More bright red bleeding with a clot today.. Pulled the clot apart to check there was no baby.. :dohh: It's so scary bleeding like this. I was told to expect more blood but it's so hard - I don't know if this is the beginning of a m/c or just "normal" for me.. :growlmad:

I've exhausted options with doctors/hospitals at the moment so it's just a "wait and see". I had more clotting than this on Saturday and saw a healthy bean so hoping it's just my body bleeding out that area we saw on the scan.

I have no pain though, which I know is good. Can you even m/c without pain? :shrug:


----------



## serenity9712

try not to freak out about bleeding, again i bleed with clots for 4 months! i was on bedrest and was instructed to lay down except to go potty and get something quick to eat. well actually was told only to potty but i had to feed myself.... i had a boy and i had TERRIBLE morning sickness to the point before my eyes opened i wwas running to the bathroom to puke. keep yourself distracted as much as possible or you can cause issues upon yourself. i noticed if i laid down the bleeding slowed andtandturned dark brown but the more i was up moving which wasn't much i bleed red and clotted. pick up a new craft if you don't already do it. crochet, knitt, cross stitch, paint the ceramic christmas houses. watch tv, crossword puzzles. but yes its possible to bleed that long and not miscarry. doctors kept telling me its likely to end up in a m/c. and i proved them wrong. no idea why i bled or anything but i was in for frequent appts and ultrasounds. and he was my first born (3rd pregnancy) and he's a healthy smart boy now. but then again I'm always high risk when i hit about 8-9 weeks it'll start. and i have what's called precipitous deliveries. my longest labor was with my son at 5 1/2 hrs , then my 2nd child was 45 mins (barely made it to hospital) & my last was 3 1/2 hr labor. and my girls were 2 pushes. my son i pushed for an hr i believe that was because the cord was around his neck twice they had to pull it away in between pushes. it sucked but all 3 were healthy perfect apgar scores. 

basis of it keep yourself calm do some sort of low activity thing to entertain yourself and hope for the best. 


at my scan at 6 wks 1 day there was barely anything. just a small blob, & seeing it doesn't necessarily mean a m/c won't happen. it is not really in our hands anyways its in gods hands and things happen for a reason. I've had 5 mc & i have 3 living children and had been trying for 3+ years. yes it sucked but i feel , hat much more blessed and thankful!. 

sorry if i offended anyone or anything but I've wanted to say that and i tend to be quiet in here and just watch what everyone says.

i have my full OB appt thursday tho. and dh finally gets to meet the doctor that's been helping us get pregnant. she's a blessing! 

if anyone has questions ask away and ill try and answer the best i know. but I'm blunt usually just to warn you


----------



## luminescent

ilovehim- congrats! that's great :D I just went for my second appt to find out if my hcg levels have gone up since friday also. give me some of your good luck, haha!

whigfield- I'm still spotting as well (just pink, no more bleeding) but passed a small clot yesterday. have had no pain/cramps whatsoever. we seem to be in the same boat still. think positive!

congrats to those with new bfps!


----------



## junemomma09

Ilovehim-that's so great hun! Very happy for you! I know we're all looking forward to seeing your scan photo :)

Whigfield- I'm sorry you're still bleeding and worried. I bled almost my entire pregnancy with my son. He's 3 1/2 now. I just had several reasons why I bled, it started when I was 13 weeks with softball sized clots and blood. I thought I had miscarried. I had not and they found a subchorionic hematoma, and placenta previa. Hope the bleeding stops for you :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congratulations to all the new :bfp:! Welcome and hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies! :flower:

If you'd like to add the July Sunbeams banner to your siggy, there are two size choices ~ the codes and instructions are on page 37 ~ post 362!

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or missed an updated EDD! :thumbup:

[A little update on me ~ my husband and I weren't expecting to try this cycle but everything worked out timing wise and we were able to bd around O time :dance: I'm now 2dpo and plan to test on Turkey Day! :happydance: Fingers crossed for our rainbow ~
I'd have a due date of Aug 2, 2013 but there'd of course be a chance of having a July '13 birth!! :happydance: Either way ~ we're just hopeful for a sticky :bfp:]


----------



## mummyclo

whigfield said:


> More bright red bleeding with a clot today.. Pulled the clot apart to check there was no baby.. :dohh: It's so scary bleeding like this. I was told to expect more blood but it's so hard - I don't know if this is the beginning of a m/c or just "normal" for me.. :growlmad:
> 
> I've exhausted options with doctors/hospitals at the moment so it's just a "wait and see". I had more clotting than this on Saturday and saw a healthy bean so hoping it's just my body bleeding out that area we saw on the scan.
> 
> I have no pain though, which I know is good. Can you even m/c without pain? :shrug:

Really hope all is ok! 
Good sign that bean was ok at the scan though but it's hard not to worry! 
Hell I'd be a wreck if I was even spotting! :(


----------



## luminescent

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congratulations to all the new :bfp:! Welcome and hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies! :flower:
> 
> If you'd like to add the July Sunbeams banner to your siggy, there are two size choices ~ the codes and instructions are on page 37 ~ post 362!
> 
> Please let me know if I've missed anyone or missed an updated EDD! :thumbup:
> 
> [A little update on me ~ my husband and I weren't expecting to try this cycle but everything worked out timing wise and we were able to bd around O time :dance: I'm now 2dpo and plan to test on Turkey Day! :happydance: Fingers crossed for our rainbow ~
> I'd have a due date of Aug 2, 2013 but there'd of course be a chance of having a July '13 birth!! :happydance: Either way ~ we're just hopeful for a sticky :bfp:]

fingers crossed for you this month! thanks for continuing to update the thread! :flower:


----------



## baby5ontheway

I got my :bfp on Nov 3rd was super excited and scared at the same time :wacko: I'm high risk for ectopic from previous P.I.D still have both tubes but scared.I also had a blighten ovum last yr with low hcg levels eventually I m/c. So I went to the hospital Nov.4 for bad cramping took a pee test came back NEGITIVE so they suggested blood work they said I was about 3 weeks with hcg levels at a 49 and they were low to get them rechecked in 2-3 days did and ultrasound saw nothing really didn't tell me much so 3 days later I went to my clinic and got my levels tested again and they went up to 219:happydance: was really happy the nurse said they were great numbers but I need to be checked weekly. Still a little nervous about the numbers so I go this weds to see if they went up so let's hope this baby is safe and sound in my uterous and not in my tube. Thanks for reading my post and if anybody could let me now if you think my numbers are good that would help me threw my wait!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congratulations to all the new :bfp:! Welcome and hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies! :flower:
> 
> If you'd like to add the July Sunbeams banner to your siggy, there are two size choices ~ the codes and instructions are on page 37 ~ post 362!
> 
> Please let me know if I've missed anyone or missed an updated EDD! :thumbup:
> 
> [A little update on me ~ my husband and I weren't expecting to try this cycle but everything worked out timing wise and we were able to bd around O time :dance: I'm now 2dpo and plan to test on Turkey Day! :happydance: Fingers crossed for our rainbow ~
> I'd have a due date of Aug 2, 2013 but there'd of course be a chance of having a July '13 birth!! :happydance: Either way ~ we're just hopeful for a sticky :bfp:]

Hope you get your BFP!!! Fingers crossed for you!! And thank you for keeping the thread updated hun!! You've been awesome :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

thank u ladies for all of your support i cant not wait to go for my scan im going try to make a appointment for saturday so the DH can come with me, he really wants to come but if i cant get nothing saturday then maybe he can either go in late or get off late i think the ultrasound place stays open till 530-6?! im not to to sure but im pretty sure they have weekends and later hours!!!

whig-im sure all is ok but you really just need to lay back and relax maybe get some coloring books lol or u know crafts are a wonderful idea,im still have some spotting and find that when i dont move around it stops so even though its not alot and not bright red or clotty or alot im still being very careful!! i know the wait & see game really sucks but just try to think positive thoughts you and ur lil bean will be in my prays<3

baby5- the day after i found out i was pregnant i went to the hospital to get my levels checked they were only 20something then a week later went up to 509 then a week later 5716 and then the very next day went up to 8,000something so yes i think ur levels are going up just fine i was worried like u were but i read that some woman who start out having low hcg levels still can have a very normal and healthy pregnancy so best of luck to u

lovn- yes thank u so much for still running this page! i really em wishing the best for you and hope u get that :bfp: turkey day im gonna throw some of my baby dust ur way!!<3

lumin- SENDING GOOD LUCK YOUR WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo1234

hiii its jojo... just found out im pregnant... im 4weeks exactly with no:2 :) due 22nd july :D so exciting.. good luck to you all xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Whigfield how much did you have to pay for your early scan? 
I've done tests and they all say Bfp but I just don't feel pregnant at All. Anybody the same?? I have tender breasts but that is all.

Xx


----------



## dove830

Mummytojack1 said:


> Whigfield how much did you have to pay for your early scan?
> I've done tests and they all say Bfp but I just don't feel pregnant at All. Anybody the same?? I have tender breasts but that is all.
> 
> Xx

I don't have much in the way of symptoms either. I'm bloated, pee a little more frequently, I'm only tired once I'm actually lying in bed, my back hurts. My boobs don't hurt, I have no M/S, and I'm not fatigued during the day. If I didn't keeps getting BFP's I'd have no idea that I'm pregnant, lol.....


----------



## counting

Just found out that I am pregnant on Saturday!

This is mine and my husbands first baby, and I'm probably due July 15th, 2013!(by ovulation date)


----------



## donna noble

Great news ilovehim! Congrats to all the new moms to be!

I am worried over every little thing lately. This week is the week I lost my last pregnancy ( mmc so it took two more weeks to happen ) so I am really scared! My boobs feel better but I'm hoping it's because of the more comfortable bra. I'm sooooo tired. Two more weeks until my scan.


----------



## kaths101

Lovn.sunshine I'm sorry to be picky but I'm down as the 14th and should be the 13th. I really hope you get your BFP next month. Maybe we can turn into the July/early August sunbeams for you :thumbup:... Everything is Crossed for you xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

kaths101 said:


> Lovn.sunshine I'm sorry to be picky but I'm down as the 14th and should be the 13th. I really hope you get your BFP next month. Maybe we can turn into the July/early August sunbeams for you :thumbup:... Everything is Crossed for you xx

Oopsy! my bad! I fixed it! :thumbup:

And thank you! That would be lovely! :flower:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well today. 

I told my mum yesterday that she is going to be a granny for the first time! She was very pleased. I also told my aunt, and she mentioned that there was a history of twins on my fathers side, gulp! 




PinkEmily said:


> Hi!!! Can i join? Just found out i am pregnant today, a week before my wedding :D Im due on the 17th July 2013. I already have a little boy who's 20 months. Can't believe how many July babies there are already!!! Amazing!

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :)



PerthLady91 said:


> My EDD based on LMP is 10 July 2013 :) It'll be our first after a miscarriage earlier this year. Keeping everything crossed this one goes past the 6 week marker (on Wednesday) and continues through to the end! <3 :) xxx

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months, keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


Lauki said:


> Congratulations and welcome!!
> 
> I have my midwife appointment tomorrow! See if she can help me with figuring out my due date!

Good luck x 



ilovehim91810 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> hey ladies,
> i just got GREAT NEWS from the DOCTOR!!!!!! my levels are going UP UP UP yay yay yay im so freaking happy right now and she said that thursday she going to give me a paper to send me for a scan yay yay yay :dance: :dance: :dance: thank you GOD! thank u so much im so happy right now

Thats great news, really pleased to hear it :flower:



whigfield said:


> More bright red bleeding with a clot today.. Pulled the clot apart to check there was no baby.. :dohh: It's so scary bleeding like this. I was told to expect more blood but it's so hard - I don't know if this is the beginning of a m/c or just "normal" for me.. :growlmad:
> 
> I've exhausted options with doctors/hospitals at the moment so it's just a "wait and see". I had more clotting than this on Saturday and saw a healthy bean so hoping it's just my body bleeding out that area we saw on the scan.
> 
> I have no pain though, which I know is good. Can you even m/c without pain? :shrug:

Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes that all goes well x



Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congratulations to all the new :bfp:! Welcome and hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> [A little update on me ~ my husband and I weren't expecting to try this cycle but everything worked out timing wise and we were able to bd around O time :dance: I'm now 2dpo and plan to test on Turkey Day! :happydance: Fingers crossed for our rainbow ~
> I'd have a due date of Aug 2, 2013 but there'd of course be a chance of having a July '13 birth!! :happydance: Either way ~ we're just hopeful for a sticky :bfp:]



Great news, congratulations, hope this is the one for you :)



baby5ontheway said:


> I got my :bfp on Nov 3rd was super excited and scared at the same time :wacko: I'm high risk for ectopic from previous P.I.D still have both tubes but scared.I also had a blighten ovum last yr with low hcg levels eventually I m/c. So I went to the hospital Nov.4 for bad cramping took a pee test came back NEGITIVE so they suggested blood work they said I was about 3 weeks with hcg levels at a 49 and they were low to get them rechecked in 2-3 days did and ultrasound saw nothing really didn't tell me much so 3 days later I went to my clinic and got my levels tested again and they went up to 219:happydance: was really happy the nurse said they were great numbers but I need to be checked weekly. Still a little nervous about the numbers so I go this weds to see if they went up so let's hope this baby is safe and sound in my uterous and not in my tube. Thanks for reading my post and if anybody could let me now if you think my numbers are good that would help me threw my wait!!!!

Congratulations! Sorry I cant really help on the numbers, but hope it all goes well for you x 



jojo1234 said:


> hiii its jojo... just found out im pregnant... im 4weeks exactly with no:2 :) due 22nd july :D so exciting.. good luck to you all xx

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :)



Mummytojack1 said:


> Whigfield how much did you have to pay for your early scan?
> I've done tests and they all say Bfp but I just don't feel pregnant at All. Anybody the same?? I have tender breasts but that is all.
> 
> Xx

I feel exactly the same, tender breasts are the only symptom I have too. I dont even get to see the midwife till December so its hard to believe this is actually happening 



counting said:


> Just found out that I am pregnant on Saturday!
> 
> This is mine and my husbands first baby, and I'm probably due July 15th, 2013!(by ovulation date)

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :)



donna noble said:


> Great news ilovehim! Congrats to all the new moms to be!
> 
> I am worried over every little thing lately. This week is the week I lost my last pregnancy ( mmc so it took two more weeks to happen ) so I am really scared! My boobs feel better but I'm hoping it's because of the more comfortable bra. I'm sooooo tired. Two more weeks until my scan.

Sending lots of hugs & best wishes your way x


----------



## Mummytojack1

Dove830 I wrote a reply but I don't think it posted. I'm exactly the same I wouldn't know I was pregnant if I didn't have larger/more tender breasts. I'm tired but not any more than usual. I pee a bit but like I say not more than usual because I drink a lot of water at work so I'm always up and down to the toilet lol. 

No morning sickness for me either or cravings I never had either with my son. In hoping for a little girl this time but I'm thinking its gonna be a boy. I'd be happy either way obviously but would love a girl. I know when I implanted as I had spotting but lot when I conceived, so it's hard for me to know the old wives takes of girls before ovulation boys after if that makes sense 

Xxx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Miss Bellum it's nice to know I'm not the only one. My son is only 2 but I can't remember what symptoms I had with him. I do remember though I wasn't sick and I had tender breasts. Maybe it's just too early for me to get symptoms. 6w1d today. 

I need to book an appointment to see the midwife not for round to doing any of it yet. 
Also anyone from the uk? Are the scan sections opened over Christmas? I'll be 12 weeks on the 23/12 and wondered if I would get scanned over Christmas or have to wait until the new year ? Xx


----------



## Sparkles237

Mummytojack1 said:


> I need to book an appointment to see the midwife not for round to doing any of it yet.
> Also anyone from the uk? Are the scan sections opened over Christmas? I'll be 12 weeks on the 23/12 and wondered if I would get scanned over Christmas or have to wait until the new year ? Xx

Hi, my 12 week scan is booked for 28th December, but i dont know if thats my unit open or all of them


----------



## caro103

Mummytojack1 said:


> Miss Bellum it's nice to know I'm not the only one. My son is only 2 but I can't remember what symptoms I had with him. I do remember though I wasn't sick and I had tender breasts. Maybe it's just too early for me to get symptoms. 6w1d today.
> 
> I need to book an appointment to see the midwife not for round to doing any of it yet.
> Also anyone from the uk? Are the scan sections opened over Christmas? I'll be 12 weeks on the 23/12 and wondered if I would get scanned over Christmas or have to wait until the new year ? Xx

they only close xmas day and boxing day i think!? least that's round here! you';ll prob get one between xmas and new yr :). I don't turn 12wks until about the 27th, so have a feeling will be waiting until the new yr :dohh:

i'm with you ladies not having many symptoms. Apart from a nasty metal taste in my mouth which i never got last time not really had anything yet. The odd very slight wave of nausea that'd be easy to ignore if i didn't know i was pregnant, but ms didn't get my until around 6wks last time so it could all change in a few days :/


----------



## Mummytojack1

Ahh that's ok then. When I FiNALLY make an appointment with the midwife I'll be able to set a date hehe. Also does anyone know when you can hear the baby's heart beat at the midwifes with the dopla? I've completely forgotten. Xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Caro103 I'll probably wait til after Christmas between new year or wait until the new year. I suppose I'll see when they have available. With it being the 23rd I don't expect it before Christmas, plus I wouldn't want the scan earlier than 12 weeks. 

I feel so relieved there are many if us with no symptoms :) I'm just trying to not think about my pregnancy at the mo. very hard I know I just don't want to look into every little thing. I'm taking my folic acid every day so hoping I'll be ok xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Mummytojack1 said:


> Miss Bellum it's nice to know I'm not the only one. My son is only 2 but I can't remember what symptoms I had with him. I do remember though I wasn't sick and I had tender breasts. Maybe it's just too early for me to get symptoms. 6w1d today.
> 
> I need to book an appointment to see the midwife not for round to doing any of it yet.
> Also anyone from the uk? Are the scan sections opened over Christmas? I'll be 12 weeks on the 23/12 and wondered if I would get scanned over Christmas or have to wait until the new year ? Xx

I think the opening hours may depend on your area. I don't know yet when I will get booked in for my first scan. I have my booking appointment on the 3rd December. I'm sorting of hoping I can have my 12 week scan either before Christmas week or the new year as it will be difficult trying to get time off work otherwise.


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> they only close xmas day and boxing day i think!? least that's round here! you';ll prob get one between xmas and new yr :). I don't turn 12wks until about the 27th, so have a feeling will be waiting until the new yr :dohh:
> 
> i'm with you ladies not having many symptoms. Apart from a nasty metal taste in my mouth which i never got last time not really had anything yet. The odd very slight wave of nausea that'd be easy to ignore if i didn't know i was pregnant, but ms didn't get my until around 6wks last time so it could all change in a few days :/

I hit 12 weeks on the 22nd, so looks like I will be caught up in the holiday period too. I hope either I can fit something in the week before or after christmas, otherwise its going to be tough to get time off. I was sort of assuming they would close on somedays for the holidays, but I'm not really sure. 

Its a bit weird isn't it? Hoping that you get sick just so you can have confirmation something is happening.


----------



## caro103

if you want the nuceal (sorry terrible spelling!) test done, they have to have scanned you by 13+6days so they def usually do scan between xmas and new yr otherwise they'd have a terrible backlog and never catch up ;). 

it is weird semi hoping for sickness. I didn't fancy any food tonight but that also happened with my son, so i really think sickness is right around the corner, sooo not looking forward to it though!!

8.30, think i might have a bath and go to bed :haha:


----------



## Mummytojack1

I'm the same hoping for Christmas period to save taking time off work, it would be easier. 

It's not strange to want sickness I do at the hope of a baby girl lol. So I think I'm the strangest x


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> if you want the nuceal (sorry terrible spelling!) test done, they have to have scanned you by 13+6days so they def usually do scan between xmas and new yr otherwise they'd have a terrible backlog and never catch up ;).
> 
> it is weird semi hoping for sickness. I didn't fancy any food tonight but that also happened with my son, so i really think sickness is right around the corner, sooo not looking forward to it though!!
> 
> 8.30, think i might have a bath and go to bed :haha:

Good point about the backlog. Guess I will have to wait & see what the midwife says. I think I am going to have a bite to eat then sit down to watch some Farscape. 



Mummytojack1 said:


> I'm the same hoping for Christmas period to save taking time off work, it would be easier.
> 
> It's not strange to want sickness I do at the hope of a baby girl lol. So I think I'm the strangest x

I'm hoping for a girl too :)


----------



## Mummytojack1

Miss Bellum do you have any children at the moment, I keep looking on the Internet at all this old wives tales. If you do this and that it's a girl and this and that for a boy lol. I got a strong feeling boy. I'm unsure of when I conceived but from memory I'm sure me and my partner did it a few days before the most fertile time. I did an ovulation calculator and it sai my most fertile day was the 14th. I know we did it on the 8th or 9th then a couple of days after that so I'm unsure really. I guess I just need to wait and see.

I'm excited for my 12 week scan have any of you heard of the 'nub theory' look it up on the Internet, it's very Interesting. Apparently the sonographer knows about this theory but try don't say anything until 20 weeks as its more definite then. 
Just something for you to look at :) there are pictures as well that explain xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Ok I just read that and I didn't make myself clear. Look up the 'nub theory' if it points up its a boy or forward for a girl. There are pictures to prove and it explains it all. You'll all be analysing your 12 week scans now. I know I will.:) you can also ask for a clear shot of the nub to help you determine. It's better to read about it than me trying to explain lol xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Im curious about the nub theory! i didn't know about it with my other three and didn't get 12wknd ultrasound with my first two, is the nucleal(sp) scan an elective thing?


----------



## Libbysmum

Congratulations to all the new pregnancies! Welcome! I hope you have easy pregnancies and wonderful births.
I am feeling more queasy this morning...it comes and goes, seems to be okay when I eat but that happened to me with my first and I gained a heck load of weight which I really don't want to do this time round. I had terrible issues with high blood pressure and was on medication etc 
Trying to ease the ill feelings with ginger bears and trying to ignore it. I am off this morning to take the LO to playgroup. There is another mother there who is pregnant (12wks) so we usually have a chat - her LO is a few months older than mine.


----------



## luminescent

had my second beta test today. hcg was 339 on friday and today only 645. they are a bit concerned and want me to come in thursday to do one more. it's rising, but I had 3 days for it to go up and it didn't even quite double. has anyone else had this happen? I'm no longer spotting today though, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey my july sunbeamerz! lol
welcome to all the new ladies who have got their :bfp: weather this maybe your first 2nd 3rd 4th 5th or 10th lol!
for the new comerz this will be me and my husbands first baby together we finally got our very first :bfp: on oct 25th after ttc for 2yrs! i have a 5yr old son name eric, i go back to see my midwife for a 2nd time on the 15th and she will also be sending me for a scan but they dont do them at the office so she will be giving me the paper and im gonna have to make a appointment! im going to try to make one on a saturday as dh works and normally a hour or 2 away so even if he took off early it probably wouldnt work so hopefully sat is our day ill be 6w 6d on saturday so will get to see the baby real good oh btw im due july 8th i really want a little girl since i have a boy hubby already has both so it doesnt matter to him he just wants a healthy baby and really thats all that matters but i really think its a girl im having alot of MS boobs are killing me im not just tired im SUPER tired my nipple area is getting real dark and ive been having headachs here and there so fingers cross oh and H&H 9months everyone


----------



## mouse_chicky

Girls, I've been away all weekend so it'll take me a while to catch up.

Just wanted to update that I'm bleeding and cramping today. We went to the ER and they did find a heartbeat, so we'll go to my ob tomorrow to see what's going on. 


Congrats to new pregnancies and I hope everyone's feeling okay. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Today the morning sickness came on! I ate carrots before going to work. Then I stopped and got me a bacon egg and cheese sandwich. Yeah I know not the best but hey it was good and I've been craving them. LOL! Then I ate more carrots and some raw broccoli for a snack at 10am. I stopped having the cramping so much today which was nice but I think it's because the morning sickness kicked in. LOL! At least with both I know baby is still growing in there!!!! YAY!!!!!! I of course have been feeling nauseous but today was the worst day so far! 

Was a tough day at work. An employee got let go and another called in and said she can't come back until Thursday and one is out on maternity leave. We only have 8 people so that takes us down to 5 to do 8 peoples worth of work!!! Talk about crazy!!!!! Then go to pick up DS and find out the sitter needs to talk (this is never good for me and DS). He was rude to her today and that was a problem. It brought her to tears which of course then made me cry. As much as I want to enjoy every second of this pregnancy, I almost wish it was next summer so when I take off work I no longer have to have DS at daycare. He has multiple problems that we are working on and he goes through sitters like crazy! So I'm hoping this one will hold on for me because I wont be able to deal with the stress she presents to me while trying to make sure I take care of the LO in me too! OK, sorry about the rant. :) Hope everyone is doing well! Getting ready to read back through the posts I've missed since this morning.


----------



## ilovehim91810

so ladies ive decided that ive had enough of my mother and all her mental abuse!!!
i just left her house in tears as i told her that i do not want her in my LIFE intill she can learn to stop putting me down all the time:,-( it hurts me so bad that it has come to this but i duno what else to do ive tired to talk to her ive tryed to change my life ive tired everything that there was to do and i even tired to see if she go to therpy with me and she doesnt even wanna do that. i cant take her stress anymore especially now, its the worst feeling in the world not being able to talk to my mother i cant even tell her im pregnant because everytime i think im going to she say i really hope ur not pregnant and i say why would it be such a bad thing mom?! i said me and eddie are married got our own place he works im in school erics 5yrs old and in pre-k:-/ i just dont get why she cant be happy u know with my son she didnt even throw a baby shower but she did all of that for my sister and i found out she already planning her another shower REALLY?! :cry::cry::cry: em i wrong? should i have tried one last time i mean i cant even talk to her im sorry ladies i just had to VENT


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!! There are so many of us!! YAY!!!!! 

Forgot to mention this in my previous post, but when I got to work this morning I was already pretty nauseous. Then I'm sitting at my desk and I hear someone throwing up in the bathroom. Lovely!!! I had to run to the other side of the building so I couldn't hear them. I get sick easily as it is when I hear others (other than my DS) getting sick so with me already being queasy I certainly didn't need to hear that! 

Ilovehim, great news on your numbers!!!!!!

lumin, good luck and I hope for a sticky baby for you and all of us!!!! 

whig, hopefully everything will be fine and it's just that section that you saw previously that is causing you to bleed. Not having the cramps is a good thing! It's horrible when you have a mc. I had one 12 years ago and I still remember it to this day. But I had to have a D&C and after that I've had the worst cramps during AF from then on out. I had never cramped before when AF came. Everything will be fine with your LO(s)!!


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry to hear that ilovehim. Hopefully she comes around. :( It's always bad when families have their moments but all families do! Just try not to stress out too much and try not to say too much you don't mean because of the hormones. :hugs:

lovn.sunshine, I wish you luck this cycle and hope you get your sticky bean!!!


----------



## junemomma09

ilovehim91810 said:


> so ladies ive decided that ive had enough of my mother and all her mental abuse!!!
> i just left her house in tears as i told her that i do not want her in my LIFE intill she can learn to stop putting me down all the time:,-( it hurts me so bad that it has come to this but i duno what else to do ive tired to talk to her ive tryed to change my life ive tired everything that there was to do and i even tired to see if she go to therpy with me and she doesnt even wanna do that. i cant take her stress anymore especially now, its the worst feeling in the world not being able to talk to my mother i cant even tell her im pregnant because everytime i think im going to she say i really hope ur not pregnant and i say why would it be such a bad thing mom?! i said me and eddie are married got our own place he works im in school erics 5yrs old and in pre-k:-/ i just dont get why she cant be happy u know with my son she didnt even throw a baby shower but she did all of that for my sister and i found out she already planning her another shower REALLY?! :cry::cry::cry: em i wrong? should i have tried one last time i mean i cant even talk to her im sorry ladies i just had to VENT

I'm so sorry you are going through this with your mom. I hope things get better and she realizes that she's hurting you. Unfortunately I can say I know how you feel. My mother doesn't ever seem to be happy for me in anything that happens good in my life. She also seems to favor my sister, whom I don't get along with. If you want to talk PM me :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

thanks everyone! it means alot to have your support because i dont have much friends due to being screwed over so many times or as my mother would NOBODY WANTS TO BE MY FRIEND BECAUSE NO ONE CAN *STAND* ME!!!!

june-i really hope she realize it one day to! the sad thing is that she never used to be like this until she got on them dang PAIN KILLERS i mean i know she in pain and has alot going on with her but the things she says just kills me and its the same with my sister we dont get along at all she wont even let me see her son he 15months old and i seen him ONE time and thats because i stop by my mothers when he was there:-/ i mean its just bull crap that she can never be proud of me! i try so hard u know i got my high school diploma and now im in college plus i married a great guy who also adopoted my son.ugh i just wanna hear nikki im PROUD of you ur such a great mom and ur doing such a great job and then alls she does is talk crap about my husband trying to say how he a loser yeah he a loser but he works 6days a week pays all the bills plus takes care of his kids from his ex and my son and on top of all that even pays childsupport even thou we have the kids all the time then to top it off my sister husband is a sex offender and has child abuses charges when my sister was 7months pregnant he busted her lip open and she had to get like 10 sitches he always beats on her he out on a 30,000 bail right now he told my 77yr old grandmother that he was going to beat her up he wont let her around none of the family i mean and the list just keeps going on and on and ON!!! but my husband the LOSER right? ugh i just dont get life sometimes and i def think i will take u up on ur offer with the PM


----------



## junemomma09

ilovehim91810 said:


> thanks everyone! it means alot to have your support because i dont have much friends due to being screwed over so many times or as my mother would NOBODY WANTS TO BE MY FRIEND BECAUSE NO ONE CAN *STAND* ME!!!!
> 
> june-i really hope she realize it one day to! the sad thing is that she never used to be like this until she got on them dang PAIN KILLERS i mean i know she in pain and has alot going on with her but the things she says just kills me and its the same with my sister we dont get along at all she wont even let me see her son he 15months old and i seen him ONE time and thats because i stop by my mothers when he was there:-/ i mean its just bull crap that she can never be proud of me! i try so hard u know i got my high school diploma and now im in college plus i married a great guy who also adopoted my son.ugh i just wanna hear nikki im PROUD of you ur such a great mom and ur doing such a great job and then alls she does is talk crap about my husband trying to say how he a loser yeah he a loser but he works 6days a week pays all the bills plus takes care of his kids from his ex and my son and on top of all that even pays childsupport even thou we have the kids all the time then to top it off my sister husband is a sex offender and has child abuses charges when my sister was 7months pregnant he busted her lip open and she had to get like 10 sitches he always beats on her he out on a 30,000 bail right now he told my 77yr old grandmother that he was going to beat her up he wont let her around none of the family i mean and the list just keeps going on and on and ON!!! but my husband the LOSER right? ugh i just dont get life sometimes and i def think i will take u up on ur offer with the PM

No problem Hun, PM me anytime!
I definitely understand the double standard.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi everyone- I am back from playgroup and DD is sleeping for now. How do you do the multiquote thing? doesnt appear to be working for me.


----------



## donna noble

((ilovehim)) I know it must be hard but just stay as calm as you can, last thing you need is to get stressed and you get sick. Unfortunately we can't choose family. And I don't think some people realize how serious pain killer addiction is. It can be worse than coke or heroin. 

My husband is mad at me for being sick and not doing enough around the house. I dont think he cares about me or the baby.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Okay ladies, I know I don't post a whole lot, I do read though. I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Has anyone had NO morning sickness with previous pregnancies and then this time bang MS? I've has NO none nada MS with my previous 2 pregnancies, one boy and one girl. Then this one I've had dizzy spells and waves of nausea. And today all day nausea.


----------



## dove830

3rdbabybump said:


> Okay ladies, I know I don't post a whole lot, I do read though. I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Has anyone had NO morning sickness with previous pregnancies and then this time bang MS? I've has NO none nada MS with my previous 2 pregnancies, one boy and one girl. Then this one I've had dizzy spells and waves of nausea. And today all day nausea.

I'm the exact opposite....had a little m/s with my daughter, had it baaaaaad for 7 months with my son, had it bad with the son I lost at 18 weeks the entire time, and this time I have nothing to speak of....weird, isn't it??


----------



## 3rdbabybump

dove830 said:


> 3rdbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I know I don't post a whole lot, I do read though. I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Has anyone had NO morning sickness with previous pregnancies and then this time bang MS? I've has NO none nada MS with my previous 2 pregnancies, one boy and one girl. Then this one I've had dizzy spells and waves of nausea. And today all day nausea.
> 
> I'm the exact opposite....had a little m/s with my daughter, had it baaaaaad for 7 months with my son, had it bad with the son I lost at 18 weeks the entire time, and this time I have nothing to speak of....weird, isn't it??Click to expand...

Well it might not be as weird as I thought, DS just threw up a couple of times. I'm really really hoping it's not the flu. We did get the shots.


----------



## Lauki

I'm off to my midwife appointment in a couple of hours after toddler group! Eek :)!

Hope everyone's well today!


----------



## mummyclo

Lauki good luck!
I'm so sick today! Awful headache and keep thinking I'm going to puke!
Not really fun when looking after a toddler either....,


----------



## alannadee

Well a stressful day yesterday! We have a child at school with suspected slapped cheek virus, so me and another pregnant teacher have been sent home! So I sent all afternoon at the doctors having blood tests done, get the results on Thursday. Nt sure what will happen if the test shows that I have been exposed to the virus??


----------



## MrsMcP

Hello ladies... haven't posted for a while! I hope you're all okay.

I haven't really had any morning sickness... hoping that's normal! But I do have a constant headache and congestion. I feel really picky over what I eat. I'll be starving one minute, have two mouthfulls of something and then feel full or not fancy it anymore!

Got my first scan on 23rd and I can't wait... I just want to know that this baby is okay so I can start getting excited! 

I've been so rubbish at work and I'm tempted to tell my boss, but know I should wait really. Anyone else told work yet? xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna noble said:


> ((ilovehim)) I know it must be hard but just stay as calm as you can, last thing you need is to get stressed and you get sick. Unfortunately we can't choose family. And I don't think some people realize how serious pain killer addiction is. It can be worse than coke or heroin.
> 
> My husband is mad at me for being sick and not doing enough around the house. I dont think he cares about me or the baby.


thanks! im realli trying not to stress so therefore im putting her out of my life for right now, when she can stop putting me down & stressing me out then maybe ill think about talking to her again but as for now i gotta do what i gotta do & it really hurts but im not losing my baby over her.
you know what i really hate is ill tell her she needs to stop putting me down and she'll try to tell me im crazy she doesnt put me down and that i need MEDS crazy MEDS im like is she for real?! im just tired of fighting with her and i know how serious pain killers can be because when i was 19 my doctor started to give them to me for my back!! WORST thing i ever took and lets just say i had to battle threw it but i made it out it wasnt easy thou but i did it and ive tried to help her too but she doesnt want the help and when u dont want the help then it just want work:-/ 


aww im sure hubby loves u and the baby veryveryvery much he probably just being a meany!! YOU KNOW GUYS DONT THINK BEFORE THEY SPEAK!!:hugs:pm me netime if u wanna talk

i feel so crappy today my body hurts sooo bad i cant wait till DH gets home because i need a fullbody rub down and i got MS:-(


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone. The bleeding tailed off again and I'm spotting brown "like usual", so I think I may have over-exherted myself yesterday. I've read that when you have an area like that it's generally best to put yourself on bedrest and rest as much as possible - I've noticed that the more I lay down and rest, the better the bleeding is. Hubby has taken the rest of the week off work to look after me, so hopefully no more problems.

I felt a bit queasy this morning, but it subsided when I ate. Could this be the start of morning sickness? :shrug:


Oooh yay MrsMcP! I have a scan then too. :D

Sorry you're feeling so rough, ilovehim. :hugs:

Fingers crossed you'll be okay, alanna!


----------



## donna noble

Oh my can I have nachos for breakfast? Because that's what I want! Lol


----------



## HopeforFuture

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congratulations to all the new :bfp:! Welcome and hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies! :flower:
> 
> If you'd like to add the July Sunbeams banner to your siggy, there are two size choices ~ the codes and instructions are on page 37 ~ post 362!
> 
> Please let me know if I've missed anyone or missed an updated EDD! :thumbup:
> 
> [A little update on me ~ my husband and I weren't expecting to try this cycle but everything worked out timing wise and we were able to bd around O time :dance: I'm now 2dpo and plan to test on Turkey Day! :happydance: Fingers crossed for our rainbow ~
> I'd have a due date of Aug 2, 2013 but there'd of course be a chance of having a July '13 birth!! :happydance: Either way ~ we're just hopeful for a sticky :bfp:]

Best of luck to you lovnsunshine! I have my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you! Thank you for continuing to update the thread xx



Mummytojack1 said:


> Whigfield how much did you have to pay for your early scan?
> I've done tests and they all say Bfp but I just don't feel pregnant at All. Anybody the same?? I have tender breasts but that is all.
> 
> Xx

I wouldn't really know either, so don't worry! I'm tender, my boobs have gone up a size, and I get waves of tiredness and an achy back if I've been working for a long time. Its my sign to take a break! If i weren't actively trying, I don't think I'd know I was PG. I'd think I had overworked or was a little ill. xx



mouse_chicky said:


> Girls, I've been away all weekend so it'll take me a while to catch up.
> 
> Just wanted to update that I'm bleeding and cramping today. We went to the ER and they did find a heartbeat, so we'll go to my ob tomorrow to see what's going on.
> 
> 
> Congrats to new pregnancies and I hope everyone's feeling okay. :hugs:

I really hope little bean hangs on in there! I am thinking of you xx

AFM, midwife in 6 days time! Yay!


----------



## mvosse

Good morning/afternoon/evening ladies :) it's morning for me. How is everyone doing/feeling?

AFM~ Ugh, just threw up for the second time during this pregnancy, and still feel nauseous, I wish the nausea would go away, it's always there. I'm off to physical therapy for my knee and I work today, nothing super special. My emotions are all out of wack, and my OH has actually referred to me as being a [email protected] and asking why I've been so mean to him. Poor guy, I'm not trying to be, but he makes me so grumpy, he's not overly sympathetic and just says I'm being lazy and it's only going to get worse....kinda makes me want to smack him....and then he wonders why I'm being mean, sorry for the rant, I'm just so mad at him. TTYL


----------



## Mummytojack1

Random few questions. Are severe headaches a pregnancy symptom? I seem to be getting strong headaches lately. 
Also anyone from the UK we can't get our hcg levels checked can we? I didn't with my first. It's just I've seen a lot of women on here talking about their numbers but I have no idea what mine are xx


----------



## Lauki

I never had mine checked :) Mummytojack. I don't think they do it in the UK!

I think headaches can be a symptom because of the change in hormones in your body!

I had my appointment with the midwife today, got all my notes and paperwork and got my first scan booked for in 5 weeks! Eek!


----------



## mvosse

MummytoJack, not to send you into a worry, but they can also be a sign of high blood pressure, I don't know how things work over by you, but if you can call your midwife/doctor and explain, at least let them know you are getting them. Or if you can stop somewhere and get your blood pressure checked. Here in the US they have them in pharmacy stores so it's pretty easy to check it out. Just a thought.


----------



## Lauki

https://www.babycenter.com/0_headaches-during-pregnancy_2035.bc


----------



## jojo1234

my hcg levels are 126,5 at 4weeks 1day! is this ok? xx


----------



## luminescent

jojo- it sounds fine to me! as long as they're doubling if you get them checked again everything should be perfect!


----------



## Sparkles237

MrsMcP said:


> I've been so rubbish at work and I'm tempted to tell my boss, but know I should wait really. Anyone else told work yet? xxx

i told my boss a few days after i found out, and she has been brilliant, felt rough today and she even sent me home. I'm so glad i have a supportive boss


----------



## Mummytojack1

Thank you ladies for your help. I still need to call the doctors and make an appointment with the midwife. Lauki I'll read the link when I get home :) they do seem to be pretty strong. I'll have a read through and see what I think. Are there any other causes to high blood pressure? Would I know by any thing else ?

As for hcg levels I didn't think they checked them in the uk xxxx


----------



## Breadsticks

Morning sickness has completely hit me today. I threw up as soon as I got out of bed to get ready for work. I'm feeling a tad better now, but still not well enough to eat an actual meal. I've just been snacking on crackers and sprite.

I told my boss today. I figure if I'm throwing up she should know. She was so happy and told me to just let her know how I'm feeling. She's so understanding so I'm thrilled! I only told her, though I will probably tell coworkers as well soon so they know why I'm running to the bathroom constantly.

I hope everyone is well today! Nikki, I'm so sorry about your mom :( What a tough situation. I'm glad you are taking care of yourself, no need to worry about her now.

Whig, I'm glad your bleeding seems to be under control! I have not had any spotting but I have noticed that when I am more active I cramp more. It's not bad but there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## junemomma09

I'm dying here ladies :( I've been having awful nausea but my OB won't prescribe me anything till they see me :( but then they don't have an appointment available. I feel like if I don't get something I'm going to end up puking my guts out :( sorry tmi


----------



## Mummytojack1

The link you put on lauki doesn't really describe the head aches I get. It tends to be around the temple area and around my eyes. Mainly on one side at a time. I really don't know what causes it. I did think it may be work as I work with a computer or the lighting. I got the lights changed above my desk and they still appear. Even stranger today as I'm home looking after my poorly son and I got them today. I've had some sleep with my son earlier so I wouldn't say I was tired :/ strange. 

If anyone can shed any light on this that would be great xx


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I think my DS and I have a stomach bug. UGHH I feel horrible. Last night I got up in the middle of the night to feed DD a bottle, and I had to put her on the floor mid feed to run to the washroom to get sick. Horrible.


----------



## Lauki

Mummytojack1 said:


> The link you put on lauki doesn't really describe the head aches I get. It tends to be around the temple area and around my eyes. Mainly on one side at a time. I really don't know what causes it. I did think it may be work as I work with a computer or the lighting. I got the lights changed above my desk and they still appear. Even stranger today as I'm home looking after my poorly son and I got them today. I've had some sleep with my son earlier so I wouldn't say I was tired :/ strange.
> 
> If anyone can shed any light on this that would be great xx

Do your headaches get worse when you are active? Like walking up the stairs or exercising?


----------



## jojo1234

Mummytojack1 said:


> Thank you ladies for your help. I still need to call the doctors and make an appointment with the midwife. Lauki I'll read the link when I get home :) they do seem to be pretty strong. I'll have a read through and see what I think. Are there any other causes to high blood pressure? Would I know by any thing else ?
> 
> As for hcg levels I didn't think they checked them in the uk xxxx

as far as i kow they dont check hcg in uk... unless suspected misscarriage etc.. im lucky cos im in turkey atm :) scan in 10days time xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

No nothing seems to trigger it off it just sort of happens. :/ so I don't know.


----------



## Mummytojack1

HELP!! I don't know if this is just me but I've only just noticed. Sorry if tmi. I was about to get in the bath when I saw in the mirror my boobs looked a lot bigger as expected and my nipples also a lot bigger as expected. What I also noticed was they were very veiny and not usually like that. Also you can see the veins on my chest and arms as well which you usually can't. Also one or 2 on my forehead that I don't remember being there usually. Also when I lift up my arms I can see veins going down my side. I don't know if I'm just noticing them more but I'm sure they aren't normally there :/


----------



## jojo1234

Mummytojack1 said:


> HELP!! I don't know if this is just me but I've only just noticed. Sorry if tmi. I was about to get in the bath when I saw in the mirror my boobs looked a lot bigger as expected and my nipples also a lot bigger as expected. What I also noticed was they were very veiny and not usually like that. Also you can see the veins on my chest and arms as well which you usually can't. Also one or 2 on my forehead that I don't remember being there usually. Also when I lift up my arms I can see veins going down my side. I don't know if I'm just noticing them more but I'm sure they aren't normally there :/

yea its normal :) scary though.. i had it with my son.. i think its cos of in creased blood supply... :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Libbysmum said:


> Hi everyone- I am back from playgroup and DD is sleeping for now. How do you do the multiquote thing? doesnt appear to be working for me.

When you are reading through the posts, if you click on the multiquote button for each post you want to respond to, then hit reply. All the quotes should show up for you to reply to. 



donna noble said:


> ((ilovehim)) I know it must be hard but just stay as calm as you can, last thing you need is to get stressed and you get sick. Unfortunately we can't choose family. And I don't think some people realize how serious pain killer addiction is. It can be worse than coke or heroin.
> 
> My husband is mad at me for being sick and not doing enough around the house. I dont think he cares about me or the baby.

That sucks :( Do you think he might not realise how hard it for you? Might be worth trying to talk to him about it? Hope you are able to sort it out. 



alannadee said:


> Well a stressful day yesterday! We have a child at school with suspected slapped cheek virus, so me and another pregnant teacher have been sent home! So I sent all afternoon at the doctors having blood tests done, get the results on Thursday. Nt sure what will happen if the test shows that I have been exposed to the virus??

Fingers crossed that you weren't exposedx



MrsMcP said:


> Hello ladies... haven't posted for a while! I hope you're all okay.
> 
> I haven't really had any morning sickness... hoping that's normal! But I do have a constant headache and congestion. I feel really picky over what I eat. I'll be starving one minute, have two mouthfulls of something and then feel full or not fancy it anymore!
> 
> Got my first scan on 23rd and I can't wait... I just want to know that this baby is okay so I can start getting excited!
> 
> I've been so rubbish at work and I'm tempted to tell my boss, but know I should wait really. Anyone else told work yet? xxx

Good luck for your scan, hope it goes well. I havent told work yet, as I want to wait until I have had a scan. 




3rdbabybump said:


> I think my DS and I have a stomach bug. UGHH I feel horrible. Last night I got up in the middle of the night to feed DD a bottle, and I had to put her on the floor mid feed to run to the washroom to get sick. Horrible.

That sounds rough, hope you both get better soon x


----------



## Mummytojack1

Jojo I got worried because I couldn't remember this happening with my son. I text my mum to ask her, she is a nurse. She said its because I'm pregnant so now I feel relieved. I did think it may have something to do with blood etc x


----------



## Lauki

The boob thing is normal! I had it with Sophie!

Hope your headaches clear up soon!


----------



## jojo1234

Mummytojack1 said:


> Jojo I got worried because I couldn't remember this happening with my son. I text my mum to ask her, she is a nurse. She said its because I'm pregnant so now I feel relieved. I did think it may have something to do with blood etc x

i know you tend to forget some of what happens when ur preg dont you?? im like that atm... i dont remember the moods swings... my hubby sure does though :blush:


----------



## kaths101

Mummytojack, I'm a mummy to a jack too :wave: 
Are you drinking enough? I used to get bad headaches when I was dehydrated.
Veiny boobs are very normal too :haha:

My scan should be round about 29th December, so I'm wondering whether I will get it before new year! 
Would have been nice to have it before Christmas so we can tell family, I've only told my boss, and my best friend... I quite like having a little secret! 

The weeks are going slowwwwww. Are any of you getting a Doppler? I had one with jack and it really put my mind at rest!


----------



## Libbysmum

I wish I had a doppler. I heard they are not really effective until about 17wks? At my Dr appointments she would normally do the heartbeat. It was so wonderful to hear it booming away. I got to go drop DH at work then take the LO swimming


----------



## mouse_chicky

My ob put me on progesterone, so hopefully that does the trick. He said if I could make it to 10 weeks, I'd have a much higher chance.


----------



## kaths101

Libbysmum said:


> I wish I had a doppler. I heard they are not really effective until about 17wks? At my Dr appointments she would normally do the heartbeat. It was so wonderful to hear it booming away. I got to go drop DH at work then take the LO swimming

I heard jack at about 9/10 weeks last time! Was great to hear the heartbeat before the scan, as I had a mmc before jack. Was really scared of getting to the scan and nothing being there.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Quick update on me:
I'm sitting in the ER right now. Had to get an ultrasound and now getting fluids for dehydration. I was also able to get some Zofran which is some awesome anti-nausea meds. I was having lower left side abdominal pain and needed to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. They were very quick about getting me in a room and ultrasound came rather quickly to take me for my scan. At first she couldn't see anything but a sac :( the sac measure 5 weeks 6 days and was empty :( I started crying because she said by now they should see something. She was doing an external ultrasound so she pressed harder and finally saw a small little bean :) with a heart flickering away :) unfortunately she couldn't measure the heart rate because it was so tiny but she even showed me and I saw it myself :) so relieved!!!
Edit: forgot to mention baby measured 6 weeks 2 days :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! Quick update on me:
> I'm sitting in the ER right now. Had to get an ultrasound and now getting fluids for dehydration. I was also able to get some Zofran which is some awesome anti-nausea meds. I was having lower left side abdominal pain and needed to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. They were very quick about getting me in a room and ultrasound came rather quickly to take me for my scan. At first she couldn't see anything but a sac :( the sac measure 5 weeks 6 days and was empty :( I started crying because she said by now they should see something. She was doing an external ultrasound so she pressed harder and finally saw a small little bean :) with a heart flickering away :) unfortunately she couldn't measure the heart rate because it was so tiny but she even showed me and I saw it myself :) so relieved!!!
> Edit: forgot to mention baby measured 6 weeks 2 days :)

Oh goodness, that must have been a scary moment but so glad to hear that bean is there with a heartbeat and everything!! :dance: And you're measuring a day ahead! :wohoo: Fantastic news!


----------



## junemomma09

Lovn.sunshine said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Quick update on me:
> I'm sitting in the ER right now. Had to get an ultrasound and now getting fluids for dehydration. I was also able to get some Zofran which is some awesome anti-nausea meds. I was having lower left side abdominal pain and needed to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. They were very quick about getting me in a room and ultrasound came rather quickly to take me for my scan. At first she couldn't see anything but a sac :( the sac measure 5 weeks 6 days and was empty :( I started crying because she said by now they should see something. She was doing an external ultrasound so she pressed harder and finally saw a small little bean :) with a heart flickering away :) unfortunately she couldn't measure the heart rate because it was so tiny but she even showed me and I saw it myself :) so relieved!!!
> Edit: forgot to mention baby measured 6 weeks 2 days :)
> 
> Oh goodness, that must have been a scary moment but so glad to hear that bean is there with a heartbeat and everything!! :dance: And you're measuring a day ahead! :wohoo: Fantastic news!Click to expand...

Yes I was terrified!! I started crying because I thought I had a mmc. But then she searched more and found it!!! :) my precious little bean!


----------



## mummySS

Yay junemomma! What a scary time! So so pleased for you that you got to see a little heartbeat! Are you very sick? Sorry i've missed out on a bit. I'm sick too, almost got in hospital last week. Do you feel better now you're hydrated? xx


----------



## luminescent

That sounds stressful! So glad they found your bean with a heartbeat :) yay!


----------



## junemomma09

mummySS said:


> Yay junemomma! What a scary time! So so pleased for you that you got to see a little heartbeat! Are you very sick? Sorry i've missed out on a bit. I'm sick too, almost got in hospital last week. Do you feel better now you're hydrated? xx

A little, the anti-nausea meds really helped!


----------



## junemomma09

Dr just came in, they were checking my appendix along with the baby. So during the ultrasound they also checked the appendix. He just came in and asked if I had someone able to take care of me and watch my kids. He's trying to get an MRI of my appendix. So one of three things will happen tonight: 1)I get to go home but have to come back in the morning 2) they are going to admit me and reevaluate in the morning 3) he's trying to get the MRI tonight but might have to get a CT which I don't want a CT cuz its not safe for the baby :(
I'm pretty scared right now. What did he see on the ultrasound that makes him take further steps? He said my bloodwork came back fine. Wouldn't it show if there was a problem with 
my appendix?


----------



## myra

junemomma09 said:


> Dr just came in, they were checking my appendix along with the baby. So during the ultrasound they also checked the appendix. He just came in and asked if I had someone able to take care of me and watch my kids. He's trying to get an MRI of my appendix. So one of three things will happen tonight: 1)I get to go home but have to come back in the morning 2) they are going to admit me and reevaluate in the morning 3) he's trying to get the MRI tonight but might have to get a CT which I don't want a CT cuz its not safe for the baby :(
> I'm pretty scared right now. What did he see on the ultrasound that makes him take further steps? He said my bloodwork came back fine. Wouldn't it show if there was a problem with
> my appendix?

Hugs to you!! I hope that everything is fine and he's just taking excessive precautions. Please do come back and let us know more once you find out.:hugs:


----------



## myra

Are any of you having insomnia? I have it really bad- took me 2 1/2 hours to fall asleep and then i was waking up all night/morning long. I'm getting soooo exhausted here.

Have you been told if you can take anything during first trimester to help with sleep? A friend of mine, her doc in a high risk clinic said she could take Tylenol PM (which is Tylenol plus Benadryl)~ she remembers it def being approved for 2nd and 3rd tri, but she doesn't know if its ok in first


----------



## JJsmom

myra, I keep waking up all night too. I am so tired sitting at work! It's crazy!! When I wake up at 4am then I can't go back to sleep no matter how hard I try. Then I have to wait til DS has gone to sleep before I can go to sleep at night and then get up at 4 again. Thankfully this morning it was 5 instead of 4 but it's still insane!!!! I need my sleep!

junemomma, yes, your blood work would show if it's your appendix. I had mine out when I was 16. I went into the hospital dry heaving at that point and barely able to move. They took several viles of blood and I remember how cute the young guy was that was taking it and I told him to take it all because I no longer needed it I was in so much pain I thought I was dying. The surgeon came in and said it's your appendix we're going now! They wheeled me into surgery at 1am. Said if I waited any longer they would have exploded. So yes your blood work would should. My white blood cell count was excessively high! Very glad they found a heartbeat with your little bean!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I haven't told anyone at work yet except my friend that knows we were trying. I keep telling her I'm about to blab it and she said no don't. You don't have to tell them ANYTHING until you're 12 weeks. So then I get that point OK I don't have to tell them. My manager is out of the office right now due to a severe car accident and she is finally getting on the mend and able to come back! So my supervisor, well if you tell her something she'll blab it to everyone else. So I'm trying to wait!! 

Today the nausea was better than yesterday for me. I found out my baby loves some bacon egg and cheese sandwiches! LOL! Of course my mom replies with, well heck, who don't like them?? HAHA!!! I had one last night for dinner and one today for breakfast and it made me feel so good! Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do for dinner. DS wants me to order pizza. I'd love to order it. HAHA! I'm really trying to watch what we eat though. But I can't deny I can eat a ton of pizza even when pregnant. I think I'm going to have another pizza baby!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> myra, I keep waking up all night too. I am so tired sitting at work! It's crazy!! When I wake up at 4am then I can't go back to sleep no matter how hard I try. Then I have to wait til DS has gone to sleep before I can go to sleep at night and then get up at 4 again. Thankfully this morning it was 5 instead of 4 but it's still insane!!!! I need my sleep!
> 
> junemomma, yes, your blood work would show if it's your appendix. I had mine out when I was 16. I went into the hospital dry heaving at that point and barely able to move. They took several viles of blood and I remember how cute the young guy was that was taking it and I told him to take it all because I no longer needed it I was in so much pain I thought I was dying. The surgeon came in and said it's your appendix we're going now! They wheeled me into surgery at 1am. Said if I waited any longer they would have exploded. So yes your blood work would should. My white blood cell count was excessively high! Very glad they found a heartbeat with your little bean!!!!

Well if my blood work was normal I don't understand why they're keeping me for more tests. My nurse told me the ultrasound was inconclusive. Ugh! I don't think it's my appendix but I guess they just gotta do their job.


----------



## Breadsticks

I hope everything is okay, Junemomma!


----------



## Libbysmum

Just returned from swimming lessons with the LO and when I went to the toilet I found more blood when I wiped...brownish and not enough to mess my panties just found it on the TP. I go for a scan on Friday...am quite concerned cause I never had this problem with my first child in first trimester and with the recent mc any blood brown pink or red freaks me out. I will put my feet up as much as I can today...maybe I just over did it at swimming.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey everyone,
it hasnt been a good day for me at all ive been up since 5am throwing up and it stop for alittle while but pretty much has been on and off all day!! the only thing ive been able to keep down is some chicken noodle soup & ginger ale. Dh and me got into a big fight and i told him, if he wants to stress me out then he can just get OUT & so he did! and to be honset with you all im not mad because i just can't take the stress nemore and its like everytime i get stressed i find myself spotting again so id rather him leave instead of being stressed out and losing my baby right?! the only thing that sucks thou is ive had to take care of myself all day but i dont even care.
earlier my girlfriend came & picked me up because she just got a job at the gas station & said they were still hiring so she told me she take me up there to apply i fig that maybe id get lil part time job help with some of the bills but then as soon as i got home i said to myself i dont think i can work right now im having alot of sickness im tired all the time my backs been bothering me really bad ive already been spotting here & there and plus i got school to worry about which is alot more important because its my dream job that makes $16 up an hour not $7.50!!

june-i really hope all is well if i were u id be asking questions like crazy,like u said your pregnant u dont wanna hurt the baby so ask WHY the wanna do it what do they thinks going on because like jj said if it was that it would show in ur blood i really wish u the best and hope u feel better send me some of that zofran i could really use it!!

i cant believe tomorrow is already WED! yay i go to the doctors thursdays then i can finally book my ultrasound scan i cant not wait and i cant wait to share my pictures with u all i just hope the heartbeats and everything is ok & i was thinking about renting a dopplar! if i can remember they can hear the heartbeat at 12weeks!! also i cant sleep worth crap neither and im always waking up 95times in the middle of the night either because i think im sleeping in to late or i have to pee its driving me crazi


----------



## DawnLu

Please someone HELP ME
Ive been having dull abdominal cramping all day and at around 5 pm i wiped and it was stringy brown and red blood. Mostly dark red.. its happened twice today. im still cramping. Please someone tell me this is normal? Tell me something . Thanks!


----------



## donna noble

I don't think anyone online can say for certain. I would call a doctor. Lots of places have a triage nurse you can talk to as well. I will think good thoughts for you!


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> Just returned from swimming lessons with the LO and when I went to the toilet I found more blood when I wiped...brownish and not enough to mess my panties just found it on the TP. I go for a scan on Friday...am quite concerned cause I never had this problem with my first child in first trimester and with the recent mc any blood brown pink or red freaks me out. I will put my feet up as much as I can today...maybe I just over did it at swimming.

:hugs::hugs: rest up and keep an eye on it!! i hope it goes away :flower:



DawnLu said:


> Please someone HELP ME
> Ive been having dull abdominal cramping all day and at around 5 pm i wiped and it was stringy brown and red blood. Mostly dark red.. its happened twice today. im still cramping. Please someone tell me this is normal? Tell me something . Thanks!

if you have cramping i would get checked but mostly rest until you can see someone and think good thoughts :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra-i've been having a lot of trouble sleeping as well. im not sure if its pregnancy related or not, as my husband has been gone but got home today so I'll know soon enough if its from the embryo keeping me up or just missing my hubby heh heh


----------



## ilovehim91810

dawn- id probably go to the er if ur bleeding and cramping theirs not to much they can do but do a sonogram which that might not tell u nething yet because u might be to early but they can check ur beta hcg level and do a exam u know tell u if ur cervixs r open closed have u had ur levels check yet?

also thats werid the uk dont check ur hcg levels or scan till 12weeks


----------



## Libbysmum

DawnLu go to the ER and they will see you and check your blood etc
Take a bag incase they want u overnight


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mummytojack1 said:


> No nothing seems to trigger it off it just sort of happens. :/ so I don't know.

i had really bad bad headachs with my son i dont remember to much of what it was from i just kept getting them and bad i heard its normal to get headachs during pregnancy hope u feel better


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Maratobe...thank you so much. I am checking it and seems to be no more thank GOD. Someone told me spotting can be just what happens in first trimester but I think I over worry cause of the mc earlier. I been reading about it online- probably not the smartest thing as it makes me more worried cause online they list things like ectopic pregnancies etc which isn't something anyone wants to read!


----------



## maratobe

i spotted at 6 weeks and 11 weeks with my daughter and they put it down to a UTI, im glad it has stopped! now rest up and stay away from google lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello ladies can i join your group, i found out today my baby #3 is due in july. i thought i was 12 weeks going by my LMP date but i found out differently. mind you i had 4 very strong positive no trying to figure out a faint positive or anything on oct. 31st. when we found out. then todays first doc appointment. 

ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies can i join your group, i found out today my baby #3 is due in july. i thought i was 12 weeks going by my LMP date but i found out differently. mind you i had 4 very strong positive no trying to figure out a faint positive or anything on oct. 31st. when we found out. then todays first doc appointment.
> 
> ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.

Totally understand...I did two home tests and both came up with bold lines yay...went to dr and they did the urine test and the nurse told me it was negative...I was like WHAT THE? then the dr came in a few minutes later and found a faint line had appeared...agree they should double check or something cause I was pregnant, since then they did the normal blood test etc and cause I had spotting they did more blood tests to determine if the hormones were rising and they were quite high so I was happy but still unsure why I been spotting...it's been on and off. Congrats on your pregnancy- this will be my 3rd too sort of cause we lost one in August so really I suppose this is number 2 if it reaches 9mths okay. Praying so much that we don't lose it.:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Lilly thanks i hope this baby sticks for you and mine as well. i also was woundering why i hadnt had any morning sickness yet well now i know becouse im not 12 weeks dua... lol i hope i dont get it that bad though. my friend is 19 weeks and she has had bad ms since she found out she was expecting. she is also on her third child as well


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Sw33tp3a = I've just saw that you conceived your 3rd with PCOS. If you don't mind how did you conceive? I'm asking because my sister has PCOS and has had so much heartbreak trying to conceive. She does have one that was possibly conceived on clomid. Actually 2 months after stopping. But it didn't work this time and she's pretty much given up.


----------



## mummyclo

I'm so tired!

Why can't my DH do anything!! I have to do everything.,.. He couldn't web wash up last night when I went to bed at 6 with an awful headache :(


----------



## Libbysmum

mummyclo said:


> I'm so tired!
> 
> Why can't my DH do anything!! I have to do everything.,.. He couldn't web wash up last night when I went to bed at 6 with an awful headache :(

LOL Sounds as helpful as mine! I couldn't face cooking dinner so we got Pizzas and I saw the boxes on the table still after I showered and asked if the leftovers needed to go into the fridge? He said there were none he ate all the leftovers...so I am like I guess they need to go in the bin then?? Why the HECK he couldn't think to do it himself is beyond me!:wacko:


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh!! I know! Exactly the same! I'm sure they just look through the mess and things that need doing.....
I've decided I'm not doing it and it can wait till he gets home! If he thinks he's going to be able to do F all when this baby comes along he's in for a big shock!


----------



## Lauki

Silly men! 

I'm so lucky with mine! He's been awesome. Sophie has been sleeping rubbish, so he's been taking her in bed every night so I could get a full night's sleep (well 6 toilet trips ;)).


----------



## Mummytojack1

Jojo I think I'm ok with he mood swings. My partner is working in London for the week and I'm looking after my poorly little boy. Not had a full nights sleep in I don't know how long and I'm being rather calm haha. Instead of being on here I need to get ready for work but I can't be bothered haha. When does the pregnancy 'glow' come I look shocking this morning haha x


----------



## Lauki

Probably around 20 weeks .


----------



## Mummytojack1

Haha I've got a long weight then haha x


----------



## Mummytojack1

Wait** see I'm seriously not with it today! Wish me luck at work today lol x


----------



## junemomma09

So I went home and I'm back. Zofran didn't work :( I've been vomiting and dry heaving for hours. I hope they figure something out!


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma, I hope they figure something out too!! You need to make sure you drink plenty of water!! Need to keep yourself hydrated!! That LO depends on it! :hugs: :hugs: 

Men are very silly! Mine is really good to a point. He'll do things for me but getting him to wash them dishes up is difficult although he wants me to cook all the time. I refuse when the dishes aren't clean. But he'll take the trash out or clean up when I ask him to, but he'll leave an empty tooth paste bottle in the cabinet instead of throwing it away and getting another. He seems more sensitive than me and I'm like you're going to have to get over it! You can't cry to your drill seargant when you go into the military! LOL!


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning ladies,
im still feeling like total crap today! i go to the doctors tomorrow so im trying not to go to the hospital but idk how much more sickness i can take,maybe i should call her up see if she can't just call something in because im just barely holding anything down:-(
it really sucks that most of our hubbys are acting the way they are,i found mine on the floor by the bed this morning!. he must of came back late last night, i felt sorry he had no blankets on him or nothing he couldve went and slept in the boys room or the girls theirs bunk beds & his kids havent been here the past 2days! i told their mother that i just cant deal with all them kids right now and she had the nerve to try and start a fight?!?! we always have them and even when we dont dh or i goes and picks them up for school in the am ugh i just duno why some woman have children?! when they dont want nothing to do with them it just kills me:-/ here u carried ur child for 9months gave birth and them BAMN dont want nothing to do with them and then keep on having MORE but then theirs woman like me who've been ttc for 2yrs and cant keep poping out one after another after ANOTHER!

june- im really sorri to hear ur back in the hospital i really hope they get to the bottom of it and hope that you and baby are ok! you know its crazy but when they give u the zofran threw the IV it probably worked alot better then the pills right?!?! feel better mama<3 :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

Urgh I'm being rubbish at work. Once or twice a week I have to work in London which means a 1.45 hrs commute and standing up the whole way because the trains back! I can't quite bring myself to ask for a seat yet at 6 weeks, plus I usually travel with a colleague that doesn't know.

Luckily I haven't been suffering too much from nausea yet. Just a little bit, but no actual throwing up! My back has been killing me though, probably because I already had back problems and had an operation a few years ago. I never realised back pain would be an issue so early in the pregnancy - BIG SHOCK!

I just can't concentrate at work and feel so tired and headachey all the time. I'm sure colleagues have noticed that i'm: tired all the time, have a headache but won't take pills, keep eating wierd things throughout the day... or maybe i'm paranoid.

Hurry up Christmas so I can tell the world! Is it just me or has time stood still since we found out? xxx


----------



## whigfield

In a really bad mood today! Think I definitely woke up on the wrong side of the bed! :haha:

I've got a massive feeling that this baby is a boy. I don't know why this is but I just can't shake it, can't wait to see what our 20 week scan says... God that seems so far away! :dohh:

One good thing, I have been resting up because I demanded OH take the week off work to look after me (after all, I'm supposed to be on bed rest and I was cleaning, taking care of the animals.. etc. He should be doing that!) And I have noticed a MASSIVE improvement on the bleeding. It's slowed each day and now I don't believe I've had any spotting at all so far! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

3rdbabybump said:


> Sw33tp3a = I've just saw that you conceived your 3rd with PCOS. If you don't mind how did you conceive? I'm asking because my sister has PCOS and has had so much heartbreak trying to conceive. She does have one that was possibly conceived on clomid. Actually 2 months after stopping. But it didn't work this time and she's pretty much given up.

i actually just started having PCOS last year after doing the new fad diet last year in January(2011) the HCG diet drops. CRAP.. well it messed up my cycles that use to be every 30 days like clock work. then my cycles would go from 45 days to 90. then in February(2012) i had a 45 day straight period bad to wear i thought i was him-ridging. this happened twice more. i went to the doc in August(2012) and he did tests and said i had PCOS and wasn't ovulating he had me try GENERISS FE, a birth control pill that regulates you ovulation and cycle with estrogen in it . we thought we would never conceive so we had given up. we were about to have a yard sale and get ride of the crib and stuff we still had. we my period was still long 14 days but alot shorter the first month, so i quit taking the pills because i was always tired and so on. well my hubby brought it to my attention on the 10/31/12 that my period hadn't came in over 40 days he counts because he buys my period supplies lol. so we took a test and big BFP. so doc doing an ultrasound basically means when we found out i was like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ilovehim91810

sw33- wow what a great story!!! im so glad u finally got ur :bfp:, me and Dh had been ttc for 2yrs and i always had iregg periods, at one point in time i thought maybe i had pcos so i finally got some blood work done to get it checked out & it came back as i didnt have it which i was happy about it in a way but then again im like WELL WHY EM i not getting pregnant:-/ so i started temping using opks preseed softcups prenatals doing handstands after we BD, you know i was just trying everything i could and i actually called a few fertiliy places but they didnt take my insurance and just some of the prices and payments were just WOW! so 9.18 was our 2yr wedding anniversary and i was like 10dpo on that day to so i told myself that i was gonna test but me and dh had talked about it and said that we were just gonna take a break if we got another :bfn: intill i was done school & then we'd go to the fertiliy clinic well it happen i got my Big FAT NO again so i put all my stuff up but still was taken my prenatals because my hair and nails never been so long and my skin never so clear well after af was over i just relax as much as i could kept busy we still had sex like crazy and then i notice af hadnt come yet and i notices that i wasnt feeling so good neither so i took a hpt oct 21 BFN :,( so i told myself i wasnt going to go threw it again well on the 23rd still no af so i went and got one of those free test but u know sometimes they people dont wait how long they should for the test line to show up like WE do lol well idk but on the 25th something just told me ok take just ONE more JUST ONEMORE it cant hurt and lucky for me i had some internet cheapys so i took one and when i was about to trash it i look back down at it and thought i saw something I DID but i had a evap happen to me on these test a few months back so i thought it was that AGAIN! but idk i still had HOPE so i ran to cvs with my last $15 and got two ept digitals but just my luck they came up as error so lucky for me i live across the street from the health department where they do free test and thank god the nurse was in so i went over there and they set the timer for 10mins u know to make sure they read it right and the nurse there knew i been trying well she came in and said congrats nikki its positive i couldnt stop crying after two yrs my dream finally came true<3 and according to my LMP i was due june 28th but after all was said and done i come to find out im due july 8th lol so going by LMP doesnt always work i go see my midwife tomorrow and she will be sending me for a scan i cant wait i probably wont have my scan tomorrow but hopefully fri or sat cant wait good luck to u and H&H 9months


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrates hun (ilovehim)


----------



## caro103

:hi: ladies, hope everyones little beans are growing well! Sorry for those who are spotting :(, so hoping its just normal pregnancy spotting for you!

my darling son has shared his nasty cold so currently feeling really sorry for myself. Colds and the beginnings of ms don't mix :dohh:

I've not told work yet, i nearly did as was being pressurised into agreeing to something i'll not be there for but atm its non of their business, my manager is not going to be impressed at all as i've only been back from last lot of mat leave since april :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I'm feeling much better now. They gave me phenergan and benedryl by IV and I was out. Finally slept and finally stopped throwing up! Thank God! Thank you all for being concerned. Oh and my appendix is fine :)
On a crappy note my discharge paperwork got mixed up with someone else's :( so they have my info. What to do.


----------



## Miss Bellum

myra said:


> Are any of you having insomnia? I have it really bad- took me 2 1/2 hours to fall asleep and then i was waking up all night/morning long. I'm getting soooo exhausted here.
> 
> Have you been told if you can take anything during first trimester to help with sleep? A friend of mine, her doc in a high risk clinic said she could take Tylenol PM (which is Tylenol plus Benadryl)~ she remembers it def being approved for 2nd and 3rd tri, but she doesn't know if its ok in first

I'm not having insomnia as such, but do seem to keep waking up at 4/5 am and cant get back to sleep which is annoying. 



Libbysmum said:


> Just returned from swimming lessons with the LO and when I went to the toilet I found more blood when I wiped...brownish and not enough to mess my panties just found it on the TP. I go for a scan on Friday...am quite concerned cause I never had this problem with my first child in first trimester and with the recent mc any blood brown pink or red freaks me out. I will put my feet up as much as I can today...maybe I just over did it at swimming.

Hopefully you just over did it, hopefully everything is still fine. 





Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies can i join your group, i found out today my baby #3 is due in july. i thought i was 12 weeks going by my LMP date but i found out differently. mind you i had 4 very strong positive no trying to figure out a faint positive or anything on oct. 31st. when we found out. then todays first doc appointment.
> 
> ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months. 




MrsMcP said:


> Urgh I'm being rubbish at work. Once or twice a week I have to work in London which means a 1.45 hrs commute and standing up the whole way because the trains back! I can't quite bring myself to ask for a seat yet at 6 weeks, plus I usually travel with a colleague that doesn't know.
> 
> Luckily I haven't been suffering too much from nausea yet. Just a little bit, but no actual throwing up! My back has been killing me though, probably because I already had back problems and had an operation a few years ago. I never realised back pain would be an issue so early in the pregnancy - BIG SHOCK!
> 
> I just can't concentrate at work and feel so tired and headachey all the time. I'm sure colleagues have noticed that i'm: tired all the time, have a headache but won't take pills, keep eating wierd things throughout the day... or maybe i'm paranoid.
> 
> Hurry up Christmas so I can tell the world! Is it just me or has time stood still since we found out? xxx

I've been lucky on the nausea so far too, only a very little. I do feel more tired than usual but thats probably due to waking up in the early hours. It does feel like nothing has happened since the first BFP, and it seems ages till we get a scan so we can see there is something happening 



junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm feeling much better now. They gave me phenergan and benedryl by IV and I was out. Finally slept and finally stopped throwing up! Thank God! Thank you all for being concerned. Oh and my appendix is fine :)
> On a crappy note my discharge paperwork got mixed up with someone else's :( so they have my info. What to do.

Glad to hear you are feeling betterx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats to you also miss bell


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow i can't believe the day is almost over with already!! and im so glad because i haven't been feeling good at all:-( but lucky for me ive been sleeping all day long!.
i just got up like 10mins ago & em already thinking maybe its time to go back to bed:-/
thankgod for dh he got ds from school & i think their hanging out at the park now,so that makes me happy.
another thing that made me super happy was when i was looking threw some stuff today i found my son sonograms pictures and some gifts i got from the hospital it was so great finding all that stuff because a few yrs ago i lost all my son baby pictures/babybook/his hat and everything from the hospital/ i mean just alot of stuff that i could never get back so to see that i still got his sonograms made me feel so much better:-D oh and i found 2camera so0o im gonna drop them off at walmart later and hoping that their is lots my son baby pictures on their!!!
how everyone else doing?


----------



## sue_88

So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)

Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!


----------



## kaths101

hello all, work is a problem for me now, i work in theatre bar and restaurant. Im a manager and next week - we have wine tasting!!! how am i going to get out of that??! they've arranged for a day im going to be in on purpose so i can taste all the wines arrrgghh


----------



## Lauki

Just tell them! That's what I would do.

Or come up with an excuse. Like a tummy bug or headache?


----------



## whigfield

sue_88 said:


> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!

We are the same dates and I have a scan the same time too! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

kaths101 said:


> hello all, work is a problem for me now, i work in theatre bar and restaurant. Im a manager and next week - we have wine tasting!!! how am i going to get out of that??! they've arranged for a day im going to be in on purpose so i can taste all the wines arrrgghh

Oh nooooo! The only thing I would do if I was determined not to tell anyone before would be to say that I just don't fancy it. If they question, it would be too bad! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

i hope i can make a appointment for friday or saturday for my scan im so ready to see my lil jelly bean and know that all is well i cant believe ill be 6w 4d tomorrow already and then weeks on sunday yay


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> i hope i can make a appointment for friday or saturday for my scan im so ready to see my lil jelly bean and know that all is well i cant believe ill be 6w 4d tomorrow already and then weeks on sunday yay

Eeee! Everyone's pregnancy seems to be advancing so fast! At the same time, I feel like I've been pregnant forever! :haha:


----------



## sue_88

whigfield said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!
> 
> We are the same dates and I have a scan the same time too! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay, Hi fellow Blueberry! :happydance:

My scan is a private one, 8 weeks & 2 days. My 12 week scan date came through today for the 21st Dec! :) Super excited.


----------



## Libbysmum

sue_88 said:


> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!

Awesome! Sorry for the vomit- Good job on the positive thinking!! I been feeling the same about the queaziness...it has to be a good sign right??:thumbup:


----------



## Libbysmum

you will have to say something Kat


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> hello all, work is a problem for me now, i work in theatre bar and restaurant. Im a manager and next week - we have wine tasting!!! how am i going to get out of that??! they've arranged for a day im going to be in on purpose so i can taste all the wines arrrgghh

Antibiotics is a good excuse....otherwise it may be time to come clean :shrug:

Shame though, I love wine tasting sessions. We have them quarterly with a big group of friends but now I'm out for the foreseeable!! lol


----------



## whigfield

sue_88 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!
> 
> We are the same dates and I have a scan the same time too! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Hi fellow Blueberry! :happydance:
> 
> My scan is a private one, 8 weeks & 2 days. My 12 week scan date came through today for the 21st Dec! :) Super excited.Click to expand...

Oooh yay! How much are you paying if you don't mind me asking? I paid £135 for an "emergency" scan on Saturday. :wacko:


----------



## JJsmom

Glad everyone is doing well!

junemommma so glad you're feeling better!! Your body needed to rest!! 

I can't believe how far along we all are already!! It seems to be dragging by really but in the scheme of things, we are mostly already 6 weeks and some at 7!!! There are less than 6 weeks until Christmas which seems crazy and our Thanksgiving in the U.S. is a week from tomorrow!!! I can't believe how time is flying! 

So I talked to my little sis that lives just over an hour from me and asked her if she would be there for me when I give birth. She said she has every intention on being there. I told her I was going to be alone as OH will be in basic training and DS is going to be at his grandma's. As I kept talking she was like are you crying? I said yes of course I'm crying! I'm an emotional wreck and thinking I'm going to be all alone. She was like NO don't cry!! LOL! She agreed that DS should be at grandma's house. He will leave the day after my wedding and fly back with her across the U.S. and stay at her house for 6 weeks which means he'll be back about 2 weeks after I have the baby. I gave DS the choice but since he couldn't go back to grandma's right away after I have the baby he chose to stay there and get his time in with her. 

I'm surprised the girls at work haven't guessed it yet. I'm constantly tired and talking about naps and what not. But normally I'm hiding on the other side of the building so none of my coworkers really see me. When I walk through they say I look tired but that's the extent and I reply with I am. Haven't slept well the last couple nights. LOL! But I'd rather take this and be pregnant than to sleep well and not be!


----------



## ilovehim91810

you know i don't like the first trim of being pregnant because i already got some extra weight on me and u know you start gaining weight and looking more like ur just getting alittle bit fatter then pregnant "well im speaking for me" lol i just can't wait till i get around 12weeks when i start to show but who knows i might start showing alittle faster this time! i just feel so0 fat right now:-/ ive been wearing dh clothes and he gonna be taken me out to get some sweat suits i just wanna be warm and comfortable and then when it starts getting warmer i can bust out my cute clothes i really wish i wouldnt of got rid of my maternity clothes i had some cute ones oh well just means i can do more shopping<3 does neone else feel the way i do?!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! hope everyone is well apart from some mornings sickness some of you are feeling!!
i too have been waking up from restless sleep with head aches and feeling very yuck in the tummy :( i can smell and taste everything and its horrible! plus running around after a 1 year old is testing my patience at the moment, im so irritable and grumpy!
i took another test this morning before my ultrasound tomorrow because im so worried. and the test line started showing up before i had finished dipping it in the pee hahaha 
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMAG1104.jpg


----------



## Medipea

I'm so jealous of you ladies ultrasounds! Talked to my doc today and he still doesn't want to send me for one. He says maybe we'll look at doing one around 9-10 weeks just to be sure of my dating before I go for my 12 week IPS testing. I so badly want to go in the next few weeks so I can see my little one's heartbeat. We're planning to tell our family at Christmas but our 12 week ultrasound isn't until just after Christmas so I'd like to know everything is OK before we announce. And a picture would be nice to show them!

Had my HCG tested again today though. At 4 weeks it was 112. Today I am 5weeks 2 days and it came back at 8000. Doc was happy with that. Starting to notice a bit of nausea in the evenings, and my boobs are still super sore and seem to be almost a cup size bigger already. Craziness!


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> you know i don't like the first trim of being pregnant because i already got some extra weight on me and u know you start gaining weight and looking more like ur just getting alittle bit fatter then pregnant "well im speaking for me" lol i just can't wait till i get around 12weeks when i start to show but who knows i might start showing alittle faster this time! i just feel so0 fat right now:-/ ive been wearing dh clothes and he gonna be taken me out to get some sweat suits i just wanna be warm and comfortable and then when it starts getting warmer i can bust out my cute clothes i really wish i wouldnt of got rid of my maternity clothes i had some cute ones oh well just means i can do more shopping<3 does neone else feel the way i do?!

I mentioned that to a friend today that I just feel so fat! I am a big girl already and I usually look good when I suck my tummy in but now I can't suck it in anymore! It's driving me bananas!!! I feel like when one of the girls comes back tomorrow after being gone since Friday that she's going to look at me and wonder. Hopefully not but I can't hide at my desk all day!


----------



## whigfield

maratobe said:


> hey girls!! hope everyone is well apart from some mornings sickness some of you are feeling!!
> i too have been waking up from restless sleep with head aches and feeling very yuck in the tummy :( i can smell and taste everything and its horrible! plus running around after a 1 year old is testing my patience at the moment, im so irritable and grumpy!
> i took another test this morning before my ultrasound tomorrow because im so worried. and the test line started showing up before i had finished dipping it in the pee hahaha
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMAG1104.jpg

I'm sure you will be fine! I worried ALL night before our ultrasound and practically gave myself diarrhoea with worry but it turned out to be okay. Your test looks great! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

jj- im really glad that ur sister is going to be there for you! im so thankful that i have dh this time and even thou my mom & bestfriend "at the time" was there when i gave birth to my son it was just not the same but i actually told sperm donor that i didnt want him their!! but just to have someone that ur close to really helps put u at rest u know 
i havent even thought about where my son going yet i'll probably just send him with his pop pop. i really wish i had a closer family..:-/ my mom actually called me the other day to say she was very sorry & were gonna try to get some therpy, its like i wanna be mad at her but i cant my heart is just to big and she the only family i really got!! 
i know what u mean about being a big girl so em i and on top of it im 5'8 and my boobies are already HUGE im scared for them to get ne bigger, i also use to pull my pants over my mama gut lol but now i cant cause my pants are starting to tighten up oh well atleast i have a excuse for getting fat i cant wait for thanksgiving next week im going to PIG PIG PIGGY OUT YUMMY

medi- your levels are going up wonderful,its crazy because mine were the same i found out i was pregnant when i was about 3weeks and they were like 20something then at 4weeks they were 509 and then last thursday at 5weeks they were 8,000 something!!


----------



## maratobe

thanks whig! i worried like this with my daughter as well lol except i had spotting with her at 6 weeks so i was even more worried but i havent had any of that this time so thats a relief! im dying to tell everyone! the only people that know are our mums, and siblings. we havent told any friends or other family members. my mother's group keep talking about who will be pregnant next because all our babies are turning 1 and i have to bite my tongue haha


----------



## 3rdbabybump

kaths101 said:


> hello all, work is a problem for me now, i work in theatre bar and restaurant. Im a manager and next week - we have wine tasting!!! how am i going to get out of that??! they've arranged for a day im going to be in on purpose so i can taste all the wines arrrgghh

Well you could just taste and spit. If you've ever gone to a real wine tasting like a wine tasting event. They have spittoons everywhere so you don't actually drink the wine.


----------



## Libbysmum

I haven't put on any weight yet...Yes my pants feel tighter and when I look in the mirror there is a bit of a bloated belly but the scales don't seem to notice. I am really trying hard not to over eat but at the same time I really thought I would have gained a kilo or something? With my first I gained so much weight in my first trimester it was scary. With the one we lost in August I actually lost about 3kgs. 
Hopefully we will know Friday if this one is still growing normally etc :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the doctor called me today and said he wants me to come in to get another ultrasound in two weeks so he can see how the baby is progressing, and not to worry about anything. he apologized again for yesterday. so i thought that was nice and i get to see the baby even sooner.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

maratobe said:


> hey girls!! hope everyone is well apart from some mornings sickness some of you are feeling!!
> i too have been waking up from restless sleep with head aches and feeling very yuck in the tummy :( i can smell and taste everything and its horrible! plus running around after a 1 year old is testing my patience at the moment, im so irritable and grumpy!
> i took another test this morning before my ultrasound tomorrow because im so worried. and the test line started showing up before i had finished dipping it in the pee hahaha
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMAG1104.jpg

sounds like everything is doing well hope it goes well for you hun.


----------



## Mummytojack1

So my son had been Ill with a bad cold and the worst cough ever. He coughs that much that he is nearly sick bless him. I've not felt sick just eurgh, but my son was coughing as making sicky noises and I was nearly sick too :( I wasn't though thankfully. It's 1:20 in the morning ATM and my son woke up both up by coughing. Luckily he has fallen back asleep. I'm unsure is this is pregnancy or the start of the flu but my whole body aches. ESP my throat :( 

I really wish my partner was here to look after me but he's working in London all week, and I thought he would be back Friday but now he isn't going to be back until Saturday night. I know it's not his fault but I felt so mad at him for a minute. Then I chilled out. Lol! I thought I was goin to flip but luckily I didn't. He would know its pregnancy anyway haha. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok. Soooo jealous of everyone with scans. In the UK we have to wait until 12 weeks. Feels like a life time away. I'm going to have I tell work at 10 weeks as we have a works Christmas party and everybody drinks a lot. I'm thinking of tellin my boss an drinking coke and telling people it's vodka and coke. What do people think? Also if someone buys me an alcoholic drink I can give it to my boss?? 
I just don't want everyone else to know at 10 weeks, ESP because we don't scan until 12 weeks here. Your advice would be greatly appreciated on the party matter haha. 

Xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope you feel better and your son also mUmmy


----------



## ilovehim91810

libby- i havent gain any weight yet either but i just feel fatter lol you know us woman know our bodys down to the T,well last week at the doctor i didnt gain no weight but i see my mid wife again tomorrow and i cant wait to get that little piece of paper so that i can make a appointment for my scan YAY!!! but yeah i dont wanna gain a bunch of weight in my first trim either i dont think i did with my son i think actually with my son i packed on way to much at the end but i just couldnt help but to eat everything i was alway hungry i dont wanna gain nomore then 25pds this whole pregnancy but with the holidays coming idk if im gonna get lucky:-x

jack- i really hope u and ds feel better and i think that sound like a good ideal to tell people its a vodka and coke u can even stumble around alittle bit lol be the best actress you can be at the party and just load ur boss up if neone buys u a drink;-) good luck


----------



## Mummytojack1

Thanks ladies :) I was rather proud of myself for thinking up that plan haha. 
Ohh no its now 2:31 in the morning here and I've had my first very sicky feeling. I even went to the bathroom because I thought I was going to be sick. Seems I was just gagging. I'm unsure if its ms or due to me feeling crappy. Or maybe it's all related to pregnancy :( oh the joys lol. I had it very easy with my son. I hardly felt sick and wasn't sick once. 
Crazy I know but feeling sick hoping its a girl!! 
I know I'm crazy :)x


----------



## Mummytojack1

Also I seem to have lot my appetite slightly anyone else the same? I ate at work but started to feel full really quick. I forced myself to eat it all as I didn't have any money on me to buy anything if I felt peckish. Another strange thing I had no cravings with my son, but before I knew I was pregnant I loved the Doritos chilli heat wave. I kept buying them out f the machine at work. I brought a pack for home so it was cheaper. I've not had the pack in my work bag for over a week. Even if I'm peckish for some reason I just can't bring myself to eat them. 
Also I didn't have any tea tonight as I came straight home and in bed with the son. ATM he won't sleep unless I'm cuddling him. Maybe this is why I feel sick? I have a bottle of water beside my bed to keep my hydrated, I just feel so meh. Strangely tomorrow at work I want to buy a cheese ploughman's baguette providing they have some. I saw a guy eating one t work and wanted one lol. This pregnancy is very strange. It's 2:45 and I'm thinking what I'm going to be eating at dinner haha. 
X


----------



## Sw33tp3a

to me meat sounds gross and such but i crave fruit right now. like watermelon, not in season bumber, iv been eating apples and pears alot. crave orange juice. i feel more nausea at night though like when tired or about to lay down.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mummytojack1 said:


> Also I seem to have lot my appetite slightly anyone else the same? I ate at work but started to feel full really quick. I forced myself to eat it all as I didn't have any money on me to buy anything if I felt peckish. Another strange thing I had no cravings with my son, but before I knew I was pregnant I loved the Doritos chilli heat wave. I kept buying them out f the machine at work. I brought a pack for home so it was cheaper. I've not had the pack in my work bag for over a week. Even if I'm peckish for some reason I just can't bring myself to eat them.
> Also I didn't have any tea tonight as I came straight home and in bed with the son. ATM he won't sleep unless I'm cuddling him. Maybe this is why I feel sick? I have a bottle of water beside my bed to keep my hydrated, I just feel so meh. Strangely tomorrow at work I want to buy a cheese ploughman's baguette providing they have some. I saw a guy eating one t work and wanted one lol. This pregnancy is very strange. It's 2:45 and I'm thinking what I'm going to be eating at dinner haha.
> X

i agree with u mummytojack i dont feel at all like i did with my son! i never had MS or was this tired my boobs never hurt so bad and even my nipples are getting really dark and so many other different things going on like the cravings with my son i always wanted salty stuff but with this baby i want sweet things and ive been really craving veggies like baby carrots & 1000island mMm or a nice yummy salad loaded i wanna go to a buffets like golden coral!! i get so hungry at night because i dont feel sick nemore because alls i can eat in the am is soup n crackers!! ive been keeping water and sports drinks like poweraid on my night stand cause ive also been dehydarting at night well i cant believe it already 11pm i got the doctors and take the kids to school ugh i just want one day i can SLEEP IN goodnight


----------



## Mummytojack1

It's all very strange lol. I THINK those cravings mean boy if I remember rightly. I've had to get up and get a glass of milk and some fruit and fibre lol. Wanted something quick and easy. Hoping this helps and I can finally sleep :((


----------



## Mummytojack1

Ilovehim sounds like a girl. What are you hoping for? Yes I also feel dehydrated ESP at night. The thing is I have a bottle at work and fill it with water 2-3 times so I drink 2-3 litres a day yet still feel dehydrated. I thought right I'm going downstairs for milk that might fill me more than water and decided to get cereal as well, really hoping this helps I feel terrible. I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow :( it's 3:50 already been awake for nearly 3 hours. I wish I could lye in, saying that wish I could sleep lol x


----------



## Mummytojack1

Ilovehim I saw the other day you put about carrots, after that all I wanted was carrots and homous lol x


----------



## Libbysmum

Mummytojack1 said:


> Ilovehim I saw the other day you put about carrots, after that all I wanted was carrots and homous lol x

Anything I don't have to cook sounds SUPERB:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

Omg!
Just had a crazy dream were I gave birth at 37 weeks to a gorgeous boy!
I've secretly been hoping for a girl (not for any substantial reason really) but it was lovely ad he was gorgeous! I'm ready for it to be July already! :hissy:


----------



## Mummytojack1

Haha I ate cereal last night so I didn't have to cook. It was about 3:30 in the morning to be fair lol. This morning feel very sicky :(

Ahh what a lovely dream. I'm hoping for a girl as I have a son already x


----------



## mummyclo

Mummytojack1 said:


> Haha I ate cereal last night so I didn't have to cook. It was about 3:30 in the morning to be fair lol. This morning feel very sicky :(
> 
> Ahh what a lovely dream. I'm hoping for a girl as I have a son already x

We have a son already too, but the more I think about it te more I just want a healthy baby :cloud9:


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning ladies!
i go to the doctors in about 3hours and i cant wait to make an appointment for my scan hopefully i can get one tomorrow or sat!!! im still feeling really sick this morning and i also took some pictures of my son ultrasound because i wanted to share them with u








one of them is actually when i was alittle over 6weeks and the other 2 are when i found out he was a little BOY and im sure u'll be able to tell the boy lol i cant wait


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummytojack- yes i think it sounds like im having a girl too and whats crazy is for years ive always had a dream that i had a lil girl with blue eyes and curly black hair because dh has blue eyes and black hair and i got curly hair!!! god she was so beautiful and im hoping for a girl as well since i have a son but like mummyclo said she just be happy with a healthy baby and im all for that too but im hoping and praying for alittle girl like the one in my dreams but whatever the baby is boy girl blue eyes or brown black or brown hair i dont care as long as baby healthy thats all that matters in the end


----------



## luminescent

had ANOTHER blood test today. I hope my hcg has gone up significantly so they can stop taking my blood and I can stop worrying so much. I'm thinking of asking for a scan if it's going up slowly to see what the matter is. I'd rather know now than later. good news is my spotting has completely stopped though. I just really hope everything works out!


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> had ANOTHER blood test today. I hope my hcg has gone up significantly so they can stop taking my blood and I can stop worrying so much. I'm thinking of asking for a scan if it's going up slowly to see what the matter is. I'd rather know now than later. good news is my spotting has completely stopped though. I just really hope everything works out!

aww poor thing!but im so glad ur spotting has stop mine has also completely stop too im just awaiting to go to the doctors now in about 20mins my dad should be here to take me cause dh has the truck.
you know how i got a scan earlier when i was pregnant with my son i told the doctor i was unsure of my LMP but u gotta be careful too because if ur too early u may not be able to see nothing but like the sac thats all i see at 5w 3d:-/ and it didnt put my mind to rest!! i just em hoping when igo for my scan within the next couple of days hopeful tomorrow or saturday, that everything wil be ok.
you kno lumin like i said i had low levels at first too and read that alot of woman with low beta levels still can have a healty normal pregnancy google beta hcg levels and it will have a bunch of info for u good luck i hope them levels are going up up up and that u can take the doctor into a scan, i think i gotta get blood work again today too:hugs: wlep dads here so im off wish me luck


----------



## luminescent

Ilovehim- you're definitely right about scanning too early. I'll ask them when they think I should have one. 
I really hope the slow rising levels don't mean much. They just barely doubled last time, and I had 3 days in between. I should know my new results in a couple hours.
Good luck at your appointment as well!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lum- glad the spotting has stopped.
ilove him- i am gonna go check my old ultra sounds and see a difference. the olnly thing i never found out with my 2 little ones till i was 9 weeks and saw the doc at 11-12 weeks so i dont think they will look the same


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/2012-11-13174010-1.jpg this is the one on 11/13/12 6weeks


----------



## Mummytojack1

Yeah I agree 100% it's better to have a healthy baby, but I would just love a girl. I've got a son so now I want to see what a girl would look like from me and my partner. I had a dream that I went for a scan and they told me got and I tried crying haha. I wish :) I just hope I'm not upset with a boy. Obviously I'll love him no matter what. I don't mean to be horrible I'm just scared in case I'm upset. I suppose those once I see the scan I won't mind x


----------



## whigfield

luminescent said:


> had ANOTHER blood test today. I hope my hcg has gone up significantly so they can stop taking my blood and I can stop worrying so much. I'm thinking of asking for a scan if it's going up slowly to see what the matter is. I'd rather know now than later. good news is my spotting has completely stopped though. I just really hope everything works out!

So glad your spotting has stopped. Fingers crossed your bloods come back good! :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> Omg!
> Just had a crazy dream were I gave birth at 37 weeks to a gorgeous boy!
> I've secretly been hoping for a girl (not for any substantial reason really) but it was lovely ad he was gorgeous! I'm ready for it to be July already! :hissy:

That's awesome! I've had 2 dreams, but one was a boy and one was a girl, so I don't think mine are very prophetic. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

I got a letter through for our first "official" scan today! :happydance:

December 20th.. I should be 12 weeks and 1 day! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!! So exciting about all the scans coming up! I got beta's done when I went to the ER the other day and they came up as 15,000. They said I was anywhere between 6-8 weeks pregnant an put me as 7 weeks pregnant. So when I go for my scan on the 27th I could be 8-10 weeks along! I'm excited and very happy I'm feeling much better! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ilovehim91810 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> In finding this wait really hard! Can't wait for morning sickness to kick in tbh!
> 7 weeks ish till first scan! Ugh!
> 
> oh don't say that,i got morning sickness and it is not something u want if it doesnt come!! and i know the first tri always goes by slow and then after u get the first scan done you go nuts to find out wait your havingClick to expand...

Ditto - let it stay away as long as possible! I feel so horrible right now... I get about one good hour in the morning after I wake up and then it just gets progressively worse as the day goes on. I'm not even 7 weeks and it's getting pretty darn obvious to everyone that something is wrong with me! Argh! 

That said... with my miscarriage I had no nausea so the morning sickness can be very reassuring... if not debilitating!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> I haven't told anyone at work yet except my friend that knows we were trying. I keep telling her I'm about to blab it and she said no don't. You don't have to tell them ANYTHING until you're 12 weeks. So then I get that point OK I don't have to tell them. My manager is out of the office right now due to a severe car accident and she is finally getting on the mend and able to come back! So my supervisor, well if you tell her something she'll blab it to everyone else. So I'm trying to wait!!
> 
> Today the nausea was better than yesterday for me. I found out my baby loves some bacon egg and cheese sandwiches! LOL! Of course my mom replies with, well heck, who don't like them?? HAHA!!! I had one last night for dinner and one today for breakfast and it made me feel so good! Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do for dinner. DS wants me to order pizza. I'd love to order it. HAHA! I'm really trying to watch what we eat though. But I can't deny I can eat a ton of pizza even when pregnant. I think I'm going to have another pizza baby!! HAHAHA!!

hmm wonder if my nausea baby would like a bacon egg and cheese sandwhich... I could definitely eat pizza all the time. I'd really rather not break 200lbs this time though... last time I was 168lbs when I found out I was pregnant, went down to 160 with all the morning sickness and peaked at 198 before Jessie was born.. so that's my goal.. but oh my... pizza....


----------



## BeccaMichelle

kaths101 said:


> hello all, work is a problem for me now, i work in theatre bar and restaurant. Im a manager and next week - we have wine tasting!!! how am i going to get out of that??! they've arranged for a day im going to be in on purpose so i can taste all the wines arrrgghh

Swish and spit? LOL tell them you don't want the alcohol affecting your wine judgment? haha sorry. I'm no help. I'd probably just tell them.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Mummytojack1 said:


> Also I seem to have lot my appetite slightly anyone else the same? I ate at work but started to feel full really quick. I forced myself to eat it all as I didn't have any money on me to buy anything if I felt peckish. Another strange thing I had no cravings with my son, but before I knew I was pregnant I loved the Doritos chilli heat wave. I kept buying them out f the machine at work. I brought a pack for home so it was cheaper. I've not had the pack in my work bag for over a week. Even if I'm peckish for some reason I just can't bring myself to eat them.
> Also I didn't have any tea tonight as I came straight home and in bed with the son. ATM he won't sleep unless I'm cuddling him. Maybe this is why I feel sick? I have a bottle of water beside my bed to keep my hydrated, I just feel so meh. Strangely tomorrow at work I want to buy a cheese ploughman's baguette providing they have some. I saw a guy eating one t work and wanted one lol. This pregnancy is very strange. It's 2:45 and I'm thinking what I'm going to be eating at dinner haha.
> X

Perfectly normal! I already can't eat a normal meal or my abdomen bloats out so much it's painful. I remember this from last time but I don't remember it happening so soon. I feel like I'm always hungry but can bring myself to put anything in my mouth... I really need to find some small easy to digest snack foods! If anyone has any good suggestions please let me know! I think I feel better when I nibble through the day, but it's so hard. 

I made dinner the other night for a friend of mine who recently had a baby, I made it two portions so we could have the same thing for dinner the next night... I couldn't sleep all night. The smell was killing me. I got up and scrubbed the kitchen to get rid of the smell... problem is, the uncooked cheesy chicken lasagne is still in the refrigerator. I have to hold my breathe every time I open the fridge or it sends me running straight for the loo! I've been debating taking it over to my next door neighbors and giving it to her... but then I'd have to explain why I'm doubled over by the smell of it yet I think she should eat it.. lol. 

Gosh... the MS lasted well into the 5 month last time... it's going to be a very long 9 months...


----------



## serenity9712

i have my first official OB appointment today and were having another scan but in office to check the 2nd sac and seeing how much the baby has progressed. my appointment is in 6 hours so ill update yall tonight with what she says.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey
just got back from seeing the midwife,im not so sure im liking her anymore i know this was only my 2nd time meeting her and she see alot of other woman too but she didnt remember at all why i was there at first and then she thought i already had a ultrasound for 6weeks?!?!? im like really and she kinda look out of it today too,so i think im gonna call up and switch doctors or maybe ill give her ONE MORE chance maybe she was alittle tired,idk i go back december 13 and i should almost be 12weeks and she going to send me for another ultrasound then too YaY!!
she also gave me some zofran for the MS, she just told me to only take it when i 100% need it idk maybe i can just suck it up, it just sucks not feeling good and then being hungry and not being able to eat!! but it has help me not smoke but u know what im really gonna try and only smoke 2s a day i really em i feel like a bad mom smoking so after this pack im not gonna buy none NO MORE! its got to end here and NOW! well im trying to make a appointment for tomorrow since they dont do them on saturdays:,-( idk if dh is going to be able to go now ugh maybe he can just get off early idk


----------



## mummyclo

whigfield said:


> I got a letter through for our first "official" scan today! :happydance:
> 
> December 20th.. I should be 12 weeks and 1 day! :happydance:

YEY!! How exciting!
:happydance:
Contemplating going to bed already at 6.30 :(
I'm so tired :(


----------



## oneandtwo

had my scan!! YAY!!! The baby had a strong 150bpm heart beat. we saw the fluttering of the heart the instant she put the wand in place. My husband got to go as well which i think really helped to reassure him that I really am pregnant since He wasnt here when I found out! 

BUT they are measuring the baby smaller than it should be, they said its normal but I am adament they are incorrect, if baby is 6w6d I would have gotten a positive pregnancy test before I was even pregnant(2w6d)! They changed my due date to july 5. This happened with my last son though, and my first two always measured small so i think its just going to be another small baby. there is no way i am only 6w6d I know its only a few days but I swear logic escapes these docs sometimes. It also would have made me have a beta of 38 at exactly 3wks pregnant. uhh...i dont think so! anyway here is a picture of our little bean!! I am so happy everything is okay and that there is only ONE baby in there! this is our first "nonrainbow" baby <3

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-11-15_091703.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey
> just got back from seeing the midwife,im not so sure im liking her anymore i know this was only my 2nd time meeting her and she see alot of other woman too but she didnt remember at all why i was there at first and then she thought i already had a ultrasound for 6weeks?!?!? im like really and she kinda look out of it today too,so i think im gonna call up and switch doctors or maybe ill give her ONE MORE chance maybe she was alittle tired,idk i go back december 13 and i should almost be 12weeks and she going to send me for another ultrasound then too YaY!!
> she also gave me some zofran for the MS, she just told me to only take it when i 100% need it idk maybe i can just suck it up, it just sucks not feeling good and then being hungry and not being able to eat!! but it has help me not smoke but u know what im really gonna try and only smoke 2s a day i really em i feel like a bad mom smoking so after this pack im not gonna buy none NO MORE! its got to end here and NOW! well im trying to make a appointment for tomorrow since they dont do them on saturdays:,-( idk if dh is going to be able to go now ugh maybe he can just get off early idk

I had my share of wonky midwives last time! Does sounds like she might just be having an off day though. So are you getting an ultrasound before 12 weeks?

I'm so scared to take anything for the nausea... just so many horror stories... I'm thinking about hiring a cleaner instead! LOL will have to find the money somewhere... but it might be worth it.

Oh and yes - please stop smoking! It's amazing the difference for your baby! If you need any support just come back here and I'm sure we'll all try to be strong for you!!! *hugs* you can do it!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Congratulations *oneandtwo*! Love that everyone is starting to get lovely u/s pics!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats oneandtwo your pic looks like mine did. lol


----------



## whigfield

oneandtwo said:


> had my scan!! YAY!!! The baby had a strong 150bpm heart beat. we saw the fluttering of the heart the instant she put the wand in place. My husband got to go as well which i think really helped to reassure him that I really am pregnant since He wasnt here when I found out!
> 
> BUT they are measuring the baby smaller than it should be, they said its normal but I am adament they are incorrect, if baby is 6w6d I would have gotten a positive pregnancy test before I was even pregnant(2w6d)! They changed my due date to july 5. This happened with my last son though, and my first two always measured small so i think its just going to be another small baby. there is no way i am only 6w6d I know its only a few days but I swear logic escapes these docs sometimes. It also would have made me have a beta of 38 at exactly 3wks pregnant. uhh...i dont think so! anyway here is a picture of our little bean!! I am so happy everything is okay and that there is only ONE baby in there! this is our first "nonrainbow" baby <3
> 
> https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-11-15_091703.jpg

What a gorgeous picture and how exciting!!! :flower: 

I am measuring 4 days behind on ultrasounds too, hoping it's also just a small baby as I'm pretty certain of when I ovulated! :shrug:


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey
> just got back from seeing the midwife,im not so sure im liking her anymore i know this was only my 2nd time meeting her and she see alot of other woman too but she didnt remember at all why i was there at first and then she thought i already had a ultrasound for 6weeks?!?!? im like really and she kinda look out of it today too,so i think im gonna call up and switch doctors or maybe ill give her ONE MORE chance maybe she was alittle tired,idk i go back december 13 and i should almost be 12weeks and she going to send me for another ultrasound then too YaY!!
> she also gave me some zofran for the MS, she just told me to only take it when i 100% need it idk maybe i can just suck it up, it just sucks not feeling good and then being hungry and not being able to eat!! but it has help me not smoke but u know what im really gonna try and only smoke 2s a day i really em i feel like a bad mom smoking so after this pack im not gonna buy none NO MORE! its got to end here and NOW! well im trying to make a appointment for tomorrow since they dont do them on saturdays:,-( idk if dh is going to be able to go now ugh maybe he can just get off early idk

Sorry your MW wasn't too great! And good luck on giving up smoking. :)

I have my MW appointment tomorrow and I'm so nervous she's going to be horrible. :(


----------



## oneandtwo

I've always been really good at knowing when i conceived. my Dh would.have been gone almost a week by the time i ovulated based on the docs measurements. though its possible, its highly unlikely! im definitely thinking just small babies, whig :)


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Hi can I join this group. 

#4 is due 8th July. Fingers crossed. 

Thanks x


----------



## sue_88

whigfield said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!
> 
> We are the same dates and I have a scan the same time too! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Hi fellow Blueberry! :happydance:
> 
> My scan is a private one, 8 weeks & 2 days. My 12 week scan date came through today for the 21st Dec! :) Super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh yay! How much are you paying if you don't mind me asking? I paid £135 for an "emergency" scan on Saturday. :wacko:Click to expand...

It is £75 at Babyvision in Shrewsbury, which I think is very reasonable! :)


----------



## kaths101

Wow this thread moves fast, I love to catch up when I get in from work and put jack to bed..

The swish and spit idea is a good one! A bit unladylike :haha: but I can say I'm driving ..Well I am!! so I'm going to spit it out! I got absolutely hammered on the last wine tasting a few years ago so its a good idea anyway now I'm a responsible mother! :thumbup: :wine:

I'm a big girl too and my boobs are massive, they're not in great shape after breast feeding jack but I can feel them bigger already and the left one is really sore. I'll be tucking them in my pants soon! :holly:

I'm loving the scan pictures, makes me very excited. I so wish I had a scan before Christmas!


----------



## whigfield

sue_88 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> So happy I've made it to 7 weeks. Yesterday I vomited, today I did lots of positive thinking so there was so sick - yay! :)
> 
> Scan a week on Friday.....I'm so so so excited!!
> 
> We are the same dates and I have a scan the same time too! Yay! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, Hi fellow Blueberry! :happydance:
> 
> My scan is a private one, 8 weeks & 2 days. My 12 week scan date came through today for the 21st Dec! :) Super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh yay! How much are you paying if you don't mind me asking? I paid £135 for an "emergency" scan on Saturday. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is £75 at Babyvision in Shrewsbury, which I think is very reasonable! :)Click to expand...

That is very reasonable! :thumbup: My 12 week scan also came through today - 20th Dec! So very close to yours! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

oneandtwo said:


> I've always been really good at knowing when i conceived. my Dh would.have been gone almost a week by the time i ovulated based on the docs measurements. though its possible, its highly unlikely! im definitely thinking just small babies, whig :)

Maybe we can be small baby buddies! :haha:

OH and I are not exactly the tallest of people (I'm 5'4, he's 5'10.. So actually I guess that's average! :haha:) and small babies tend to run on my mother's side, so it's likely! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

3rdtimelucky said:


> Hi can I join this group.
> 
> #4 is due 8th July. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks x

Yay congratulations and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## caro103

how exciting to see all the new scan pics!! glad everyone's bean are doing well :D

so wish i could get a scan this year! pretty sure it's gonna end up being the 1st wk in Jan :dohh:


----------



## Jaz02

Hi ladies :hi:

Can I please join? My EDD is 22 July 2013 :happydance:

This is #3 for me. I have a three and a half year old daughter and a 10 month old daughter. 

Congrats to you all :flower:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

kaths101 said:


> I'm loving the scan pictures, makes me very excited. I so wish I had a scan before Christmas!

As long as everything is going well I'm going to be silly and put the 8 week scan on the back of our christmas cards with the caption 'Coming Summer 2013' hehehe


----------



## caro103

BeccaMichelle said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving the scan pictures, makes me very excited. I so wish I had a scan before Christmas!
> 
> As long as everything is going well I'm going to be silly and put the 8 week scan on the back of our christmas cards with the caption 'Coming Summer 2013' heheheClick to expand...

that's such a good idea! really want to sign ours from us and bump, but i'll have not had a scan by then so don't wanna risk it :dohh:


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo- eekk im so happy that baby is good and well

becca- yes im getting a ultrasound before 12weeks she gave me the paperwork today im just waiting for dh to tell me when he can get off work!, i really em hoping that this was her off day she was in her srubs and when i met her she was in normal clothes so yeah maybe she just devlivered a few babys or something?!
and yes the smoking has to stop! you know what is so crazy is i never even started to smoke till i was 21 which was 2yrs after i had my son! ugh i wish i never started

whig- thank u so much


----------



## caro103

nows as good a time as any to really quit hun, you'll never have a better motivation! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro103 *- I'm totally excited about my 8 week scan (technically 8w+3 let's see if it matches!) My first was at 12 weeks last time and it felt like such a wait!! I guess being so early it'll be a transvaginal one which doesn't sound nearly as fun.. but they did that with my mc a few months ago.. so at least I got to see what it would be like....*shudders*

*ilovehim91810 *- yeah perhaps she just came off a really long shift. OR she's 6 weeks pregnant and wanting to throw up on you but can't tell you. ;) lol you never know.


----------



## oneandtwo

whigfield said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I've always been really good at knowing when i conceived. my Dh would.have been gone almost a week by the time i ovulated based on the docs measurements. though its possible, its highly unlikely! im definitely thinking just small babies, whig :)
> 
> Maybe we can be small baby buddies! :haha:
> 
> OH and I are not exactly the tallest of people (I'm 5'4, he's 5'10.. So actually I guess that's average! :haha:) and small babies tend to run on my mother's side, so it's likely! :flower:Click to expand...

My husband and i are 5'9" and 5'3" so were not exactly big people either! all three of my boys are in the lowest percentile with height and weight! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> My husband and i are 5'9" and 5'3" so were not exactly big people either! all three of my boys are in the lowest percentile with height and weight! :)

hahaha my daughter's pediatrician loves to look at my and me husband then Jessica then pause and say, "Well we always knew she wasn't going to be in NBA, but she's perfect." haha I get it. He's 5'8 and I'm 5'4 our babies are destined to be short. 

That said, I measured ahead my entire pregnancy. She was 8lbs exactly, turns out I had enough amniotic fluid in there to float the titanic! It just kept coming!


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving the scan pictures, makes me very excited. I so wish I had a scan before Christmas!
> 
> As long as everything is going well I'm going to be silly and put the 8 week scan on the back of our christmas cards with the caption 'Coming Summer 2013' heheheClick to expand...

That's a brilliant idea :thumbup:


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi, so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Can you put me down for July 7th, please :flow:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi girls- Wow some of you had scans! I have so much to catch up on! Congrats on those who already seen midwife too...wow so jealous! And for all the ladies with upcoming appointments- makes it so much more "real"!
For those ladies dreaming of boys or girls ...it could be prophetic like W said but try not to put all your hopes into one gender...a friend of mine did that she set her heart on having a girl and gave birth to a boy and didn't want to hold it or look at it for a whole day and was really depressed. I hope none of you go through that!
As far as height goes...have to say it doesn't matter...my hubby isn't tall and I am only 5.3" and I gave birth to a gigantic almost 9 pound girl...she was 54cm at birth and is still on the 97th percentile for her age in weight and height and head size...I blame my taller brother and my brother-inlaw for the genes she got.
I have my scan later today...I will be 7 wks and 5 days I think...will see what the scan says this afternoon. Really nervous!


----------



## whigfield

oneandtwo said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I've always been really good at knowing when i conceived. my Dh would.have been gone almost a week by the time i ovulated based on the docs measurements. though its possible, its highly unlikely! im definitely thinking just small babies, whig :)
> 
> Maybe we can be small baby buddies! :haha:
> 
> OH and I are not exactly the tallest of people (I'm 5'4, he's 5'10.. So actually I guess that's average! :haha:) and small babies tend to run on my mother's side, so it's likely! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My husband and i are 5'9" and 5'3" so were not exactly big people either! all three of my boys are in the lowest percentile with height and weight! :)Click to expand...

Haha, we're quite similar/close then! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Jaz and floatingbaby! :happydance:

Libbysmum - Good luck on your scan. I'll be stalking for updates! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Excited for you *Libbysmum*! Hope it goes wonderfully!


----------



## Libbysmum

Just for encouragement...my DH stopped smoking with the DD. He has one now and then while he is at work if someone offers him one- I guess more of a social smoker you may say but other than that...totally quit. I think it really scared him after the recent MC too as they say it can cause damage to the sperm so he was worrying it was his fault. I said it could have been a number of things but the more we do to prevent another mc the better.


----------



## luminescent

Bloods came back at one thousand something..can't remember the exact number but it's just still not quite doubling, but going up slowly. :/ I got scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon to see what's going on. Finally! 
How is everyone else? Congrats to those with new bfps!


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> My husband and i are 5'9" and 5'3" so were not exactly big people either! all three of my boys are in the lowest percentile with height and weight! :)
> 
> hahaha my daughter's pediatrician loves to look at my and me husband then Jessica then pause and say, "Well we always knew she wasn't going to be in NBA, but she's perfect." haha I get it. He's 5'8 and I'm 5'4 our babies are destined to be short.
> 
> That said, I measured ahead my entire pregnancy. She was 8lbs exactly, turns out I had enough amniotic fluid in there to float the titanic! It just kept coming!Click to expand...

Haha we get the same thing from our doctors! My first two boys were 6lbs 4oz and 19" long they were born after the 39th week and my third was 6lbs 10oz and 21" long and was born before 38 wks! i always measured behind! Im guessing I'll deliver this one "early" with this one since they are dating me wrong ;)


----------



## Tink80

hi, everyone. i'm so jealous of all the scans. i only saw my GP so far to confirm and she referred me to an OB who doesn't see me till i'm 8 weeks and no one has even given a hint of a mention about a scan. booo....i want to see something even if it's tiny, lol. i guess i'll have to wait and ask at my 8 week appt.


----------



## maratobe

just got home from my ultrasound!
didnt get any pictures which sucks because i wanted 1 to show hubby as he couldnt come. BUT everything is perfect! bub is measuring spot on 7 weeks, heart was fluttering away at 130bpm! and the yolk sac was there and she said for this stage everything looks perfect! i have another ultrasound in 2 weeks and she said i might get a picture then :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

So many scans today!!! Loving the pics! I want one! LOL! I have 1 week and 4 days left til I get to see my OB for the first time then get to schedule the scan after that. I'm so excited to finally be going to see the OB! Not much longer now! feels like it's been forever. 

I am craving....dill pickles. I hate dill pickles. But they taste so good now! My sister teased me and said want some ice cream to go with that? LOL! I have never liked pickles so it's weird for me to want them on everything I eat. OH is going to this little corner place that has really good burgers. I said get everything on it except onions and ask for an order or two of pickles on the side. LOL! I'm hoping that means a girl! I really want a girl but I did with DS also. As long as our LO is healthy that's all that matters! I remember when I found out I was having a boy with DS a single tear came down my face. Mom said I was so disappointed I cried but that was so not even true! I did have the tear because I knew what I was having now and he was healthy. 

Welcome to the new BFP's!!!!!

lumin, glad your levels are going up!!! Hopefully you get to see your little bean with no problems!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well just took my prenatal pills for the first time so we shall see how this goes. my last two pregnancies i would get very sick off of them so. im trying to be hopefull, the pharmacist said to take them at night.


----------



## Libbysmum

hooray mara- sad though that they didn't give you any pics...that sucks. I hope they give pictures to me today. I would be disappointed if I didn't get a photo. The DH is coming with me. We are planning to drop off the LO at grandmas house on the way as the scan is near her suburb so makes sense.


----------



## JJsmom

Sw33tp3a said:


> well just took my prenatal pills for the first time so we shall see how this goes. my last two pregnancies i would get very sick off of them so. im trying to be hopefull, the pharmacist said to take them at night.

I take mine at night as well. it's the easiest time for me to remember them.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey just found out this week according to last menstral due July 24


----------



## goddess25

Just started a new July thread as I couldn't find one in the first tri group...but I had some replies to come here and find it.

Hope its not too late to join and make some good friends here.

My name is Joanne and I am 38 and am pregnant with my third child (fifth pregnancy)..I have only known since Monday but I am super excited. I have an almost 4 year old boy and an almost 2 year old girl.

My estimated DD is 25 July...please add me.


----------



## MissFox

Hey all!! I got my bfp today. I should be due around the 29/30. This is my 2nd


----------



## goddess25

There is a lot of us here, its very exciting.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

BeccaMichelle said:


> *caro103 *- I'm totally excited about my 8 week scan (technically 8w+3 let's see if it matches!) My first was at 12 weeks last time and it felt like such a wait!! I guess being so early it'll be a transvaginal one which doesn't sound nearly as fun.. but they did that with my mc a few months ago.. so at least I got to see what it would be like....*shudders*
> 
> *ilovehim91810 *- yeah perhaps she just came off a really long shift. OR she's 6 weeks pregnant and wanting to throw up on you but can't tell you. ;) lol you never know.

Nope it shouldn't be transvaginal, I had my first ultrasound with my son around that time and you can actually see quite the baby in there, he was moving and everything.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

JJsmom said:


> So many scans today!!! Loving the pics! I want one! LOL! I have 1 week and 4 days left til I get to see my OB for the first time then get to schedule the scan after that. I'm so excited to finally be going to see the OB! Not much longer now! feels like it's been forever.
> 
> I am craving....dill pickles. I hate dill pickles. But they taste so good now! My sister teased me and said want some ice cream to go with that? LOL! I have never liked pickles so it's weird for me to want them on everything I eat. OH is going to this little corner place that has really good burgers. I said get everything on it except onions and ask for an order or two of pickles on the side. LOL! I'm hoping that means a girl! I really want a girl but I did with DS also. As long as our LO is healthy that's all that matters! I remember when I found out I was having a boy with DS a single tear came down my face. Mom said I was so disappointed I cried but that was so not even true! I did have the tear because I knew what I was having now and he was healthy.
> 
> Welcome to the new BFP's!!!!!
> 
> lumin, glad your levels are going up!!! Hopefully you get to see your little bean with no problems!!!! :hugs:

Believe it or not Dill Pickle chips and vanilla ice cream.. OMG soooo good. You take a chip and then eat some ice cream and the chip at the same time. It's like salty pickly crunchy and sweet at the same time. Believe me try it really good.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Welcome to all the new ladies. We've gotten so many in just a couple of days, it's great. Congratulation on all the BFP


----------



## dove830

I'm so jealous of all of the u/s!! I don't even see my doctor until the 23rd, lol, and I just can't wait. She usually sends me for an u/s pretty quickly after our first appointment, I'm hoping for one maybe a week or 2 before Christmas because just like other mama's here, I was planning on putting a picture either on or inside Christmas cards! :)

Congrats to all of the new BFP's! So exciting! It's amazing to me that we are getting people that are now due at the end of July....on one hand time has gone by quickly since we got our BFP, but on the other time is ticking by sooooo slooooowly.

I'm a sweetpea today, yaaaay!!

I'm also more tired today than I have been, but I'm also sick, so that could be the culprit:dohh: I've also had a few, faintest of faint, waves of nausea....not much and just here and there, but it was there....always something to worry about, lol....

I'm also seriously bloated....seriously....to the point where I don't know how much longer I'll be able to hide it, and I'm totally thinking about pulling out my maternity pants.....sigh....

Hope everyone gets some sleep tonight!! I am waking up every 30 minutes, it seems, and having a hard time falling back asleep....so many things are different with this pregnancy, for me.....

Happy Bumps All:)


----------



## MissFox

I've been having symptoms for a good solid 4 days now. I can't believe I'm leaking from my bbs already! 

@Caro- my 9wk scan was not transvaginal with no1.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mine was transvagenial on tuesday at 6 weeks.


----------



## maratobe

mine was transvagenial today at my 7 week one :) i also had it the same way with my daughter until i was 12 weeks along


----------



## Libbysmum

3rdbabybump said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *caro103 *- I'm totally excited about my 8 week scan (technically 8w+3 let's see if it matches!) My first was at 12 weeks last time and it felt like such a wait!! I guess being so early it'll be a transvaginal one which doesn't sound nearly as fun.. but they did that with my mc a few months ago.. so at least I got to see what it would be like....*shudders*
> 
> *ilovehim91810 *- yeah perhaps she just came off a really long shift. OR she's 6 weeks pregnant and wanting to throw up on you but can't tell you. ;) lol you never know.
> 
> Nope it shouldn't be transvaginal, I had my first ultrasound with my son around that time and you can actually see quite the baby in there, he was moving and everything.Click to expand...

It depends on many things like where your uterus is laying etc. We had our scan today and had to go transvaginally as my uterus is reversed and was too hard to see anything clearly the normal tummy way :) Good news thankfully we have a little peanut measuring at 7weeks so I wasnt as far along as I thought. Nice little heartrate beating away at 146bpm. Such a relief. Will put up a photo when I figure out how.:happydance:


----------



## maratobe

fantastic news libbysmum!!! cant wait to see the photo! :happydance:


----------



## JP19

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm so jealous of all these scans I'm waiting for my 12 week scan date through the post I'm hoping it will be around 21st Dec so we can spill the beans at Xmas!!

Well I've reached 7 weeks today's, how exciting! But at the same time symptoms are kicking in this week, haven't been sick but constantly feel sick, it's not pleasant, also extreme tiredness! I could sleep for ever! So I guess finally I feel Pregnant which is great!

Cannot wait for next 5 weeks to fly by and get to 12 weeks!!
So many new BFPs to... Congratulations to you all!!! Happy an Healthy 9 months to you all to! Xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi ladies! How are you all today?

Has anyone got a bump yet? I have developed a flab roll down there which is firm - is that baby and amniotic fluid?! Luckily the bump looks just like any other roll of flab at the mo as I haven't told my boss yet! x


----------



## mummyclo

Pink spotting :(
Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies x


----------



## maratobe

fingers crossed for you mummyclo! :hugs:

hopeforfuture- im getting a little mound already, i think you show earlier with the 2nd...well thats what im believing haha


----------



## JJsmom

You guys were talking about heights. My OH is 6'2" or 6'3" and I'm 5'6". I feel so short compared to him. HAHA! So I'm hoping our children will be tall! 

Welcome to all the new BFPs!!! I'm so excited about how many babies will be born in July!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to us all!!!!!! :cloud9: :baby:

Hope, I'm a bigger girl so I won't start to show for a while but I am very bloated. My poor tummy is horribly stuck out and I think it looks so bad! My OH says otherwise but I know there is nothing I can do as it's the hormones that are causing me to be this way. 

I haven't told work yet either but I'm wondering how long before some of them start to wonder. I ordered a shirt yesterday and put expidited shipping on it to get it here by Wednesday! I'm going to have DS wear it when we got to Thanksgiving dinner at my dads. It says "I'm going to be a BIG brother!!" I know we'll only be just over 7 weeks but most of my family knows. It'll be my aunts and cousins that find out.


----------



## Medipea

I'm only 5'2", and my torso is pretty short for my height wheras my legs are actually regular length. So this baby is going to have nowhere to go but straight out! My hubby is about 5'5". Here's hoping it's a tiny healthy baby!

I noticed I already seem to have a tiny bump at the bottom of my stomach. Yikes. :)


----------



## myra

mummyclo said:


> Pink spotting :(
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies x

I have had slight pink spotting mixed in with CM for about 2 weeks. When I had my scan at 6 weeks, the doc said its normal and everything looks completely fine inside. I know that its stressful though. Hugs and hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

myra said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Pink spotting :(
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies x
> 
> I have had slight pink spotting mixed in with CM for about 2 weeks. When I had my scan at 6 weeks, the doc said its normal and everything looks completely fine inside. I know that its stressful though. Hugs and hope all is ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm trying to distance myself from this pregnancy as I don't want to get too attached to be told the worst.
It's stopped now though but it looked like tiny microscopic clots on some of my cm.....


----------



## ilovehim91810

good morning ladies,
well im not feeling good at all today nor did i yesterday thats why i wasnt on here because i was dead in my bed with a big trash can by my bed:-( i really thought i was going to have to go to the hospital yesterday, my doctor gave me some zofran but she didnt wanna really write for it.
i told her how bad i was getting sick though but of course i havent even got it filled yet, which i really should im just scared something bads gonna happen:-/?!? i just hope that the sickness isnt hurting the baby none!! im gonna make my appointmnet i cant wait for dh to talk to his boss im just gonna have to go by myself but then idk because i dont even feel good enough lately to drive or take the bus or nething. i just wanna go for the scan & make sure my jelly bean is ok,fingers crossed!! also i seen u ladies were talkin about height im 5'8 and dh is 6'3 lol so i wont be suprised if this baby is a basketball player or a super model<3 i havent start to show yet either like JJsmom im a bigger woman so even know its my 2nd baby i'll probably wont show until 3-4month like i did with my son but as for now im starting to feel fat i think its all in my HEAD!!

WELCOME all the new ladies who just got their :bfp: H&H 9months im also so glad to see all these july babys!! i really wish we all lived closer so we could meet up for lunch and go baby shopping then when our babys our born take them to the pool together and for walks and all wouldnt that be so0 nice! i would love to visited the UK or Australia i think its soo0o0o cool that we all live so far away but the computer brings us so close together!!!

Mummyclo- best of luck to you ill be praying for you just try and rest up


----------



## myra

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi ladies! How are you all today?
> 
> Has anyone got a bump yet? I have developed a flab roll down there which is firm - is that baby and amniotic fluid?! Luckily the bump looks just like any other roll of flab at the mo as I haven't told my boss yet! x

When I told my parents a week and a half ago, my mom was thrilled but didn't seem surprised. When I asked her why not, she said that when we were taking a walk, my shirt flipped up and the shape of my belly made her think I was pregnant. That was at 6 weeks- way to early for any kind of baby bump. A friend at work who knows, also said she thinks I'm starting to show. When I look in the mirror, my stomach and boobs DO look bigger but I think its just that I'm rather bloated :blush:

I think I'm finally acknowledging that morning sickness has arrived...my stomach been feeling "off" after a few meals over the past week, and it takes a couple hours for me to feel better but I kept thinking, maybe just maybe it was something I ate. Now that I'm starting to feel sick after every meal and I woke up feeling that way, guess I need to end my denial...here we go! ;-)


----------



## whigfield

Sorry lumi that it's not increasing as well as you want, but hopefully all will be okay and it's just slow starting. Will be chcking in for your ultrasound results! :hugs:

Congrats mara! That's so exciting. :D

Welcome and congrats Tink80, Iceprincess, goddess25 and MissFox! :happydance:

Definitely got fingers firmly crossed for you, mummyclo! I'm sure you'll be fine. :hugs: Microscopic clots are much much better than big ones!

Medipea, how cute! I want a bump! Like other ladies have been saying, I am also slightly on the bigger side so I don't think I'll show for a while! :nope:

Also, I am so jealous of all the tall mamas in here! I feel like a dwarf! :haha:

Sorry you're beginning to get MS, myra. But it's good that you have the "reassurance" of it now! I wonder if I will get some too, since I'm about a day or 2 behind you? 

I weighed myself today and I have put on a total of 1lb since finding out about this pregnancy, which is amazing because I have been eating like a pig, really. :blush: Am determined to stop eating so much from today as I'm really worried about being weighed at my MW appointment! 

My MW appointment is at 3 today, will update you ladies when I get back. :thumbup:


----------



## Dazed

I hope I can join you all. I found out this past Sunday I am expecting and my EDD based on my calculations is July 20th. I have irregular cycles so I based it off of my opk, so it could definately change.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mummyclo - I have my fingers AND toes crossed for you! :hugs:

Thanks ladies for your comments on bumps. I thought it was just wishful thinking. I had been gyming a lot before my BFP so I had a flat stomach - it's really obvious I'm PG!!

I just found out my DH and his bro were 12 pound babies! My dad was a 13-pounder. HEEEEEEEEEELLLLPPPPPP!


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations to the new ladies 

and hope all is will mummyclo!


----------



## Wriggley

Had my Midwife booking appoitment today!

She did my bloods and is putting through my consultant referral


----------



## ilovehim91810

dazed- congrats and welcome H&H 9months

hopefor- ur so lucky that u got alittle bump going on with ur flat stomach, i just got jelly rolls & stretch marks from when i was pregnant with my son:-( i never had a flat stomach but i never had a single stretch mark neither until i was about 6months pregnant but it was so worth it, i even tried rubbing my belly with everything i could but you'll probaly get luck & get none.
Oh wow 12 & 13pd babys was ur dad & dh c-sections?! i sure hope so because i would never wanna have a baby that big the natural weight! goodluck to u


----------



## HopeforFuture

ilovehim91810 said:


> dazed- congrats and welcome H&H 9months
> 
> hopefor- ur so lucky that u got alittle bump going on with ur flat stomach, i just got jelly rolls & stretch marks from when i was pregnant with my son:-( i never had a flat stomach but i never had a single stretch mark neither until i was about 6months pregnant but it was so worth it, i even tried rubbing my belly with everything i could but you'll probaly get luck & get none.
> Oh wow 12 & 13pd babys was ur dad & dh c-sections?! i sure hope so because i would never wanna have a baby that big the natural weight! goodluck to u

I'm not that lucky! I already have stretch marks from when I was bigger. I lost 2.5 stone over spring and summer this year coz of trouble TTC. Only had a flat stomach for about a month! 

All 3 babies were born au naturelle - no C-section. Apparently they come out faster if they're bigger! I hope that's right!


----------



## mvosse

Hi everyone!!!

Welcome to our new BFP's! H&H 9 months, it's so nice to see the 2nd half of July starting to fill up :)

AFM~ We reached blueberry today!!! EEP!!! Puking has kicked in full force at about 5 pm every night...Oh joy...I'm not sure if I mean that sarcastically or not.
My princess is getting so adorable in her big sister role already. She cuddles up next to me, puts her hand on my belly, and just snuggles, kisses, and puts her mouth on my belly and talks to the baby. I'm instructed to plug me ears when she does this, as she's telling her baby brother or sister secrets :) I LOVE IT!! I did get to hear her lecture the bean last night though. It was amusing. My princess heard me throw up for the first time, and she asked if I was sick. I explained to her that babies growing in mommies bellies sometimes make mommy's get sick, and that she even did it to me a few times. 
and here's what she said, 

"You can't start being naughty for mommy now or she's going to give you a time out, and if you keep it up you'll be grounded, and then you will have to stay in there longer, and I really don't want that, it's going to take you long enough to come out already. Please stop being naughty, I want to meet you." 

Which made me cry, and then giggle uncontrollably. She's so excited, yet so worried. I wonder if she is whispering to the baby to stay where he/she is supposed to. She knows about my m/c in June thanks to my mother (long angry story) and her poor little heart broke. Sometimes her hand on my belly constantly drives me a little nuts (I admit it) but whatever it takes to reassure her that so far baby is doing great I will deal with. She ask all the time if the baby is doing good.


----------



## kaths101

Mummyclo hope everything is ok :hugs:

I'm also very bloated, I can't do my work trousers up! My stomach is also wobbley and covered in stretch marks from baby no1. I had just lost my 3 stone of weight and then got pregnant again :dohh::haha: determined to not o overboard on the food this time. Easier said than done though..

12&13 lb babies made my eyes water! But your right bigger babies are meant to be easier ...they're helped by gravity lol.


----------



## oneandtwo

Have any of you tried lollipops for the nausea? sour apple blow pops.are.a life saver for me right now! i just throw them away when i get to the gum part :) my nausea disappears! its awesome :)

i have a belly, i know not all of it is boating as it is popped out in the morning upon waking, as i bloated up during the day i get bigger. by nighttime i look 15-17wks pregnant lol! we still haven't told our sons they are going to be big brothers again, we're worried about them spilling the beans to family!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome to all the new ladies a H&H 9 months to you.

Well I had my first booking prenatal appointing today. I saw the nurse and she checked my urine and offered me the flu jab and also gave me a leaflet about whopping caugh that you get about 32 weeks. I am not feeling to get the flu jab but she was pretty persistent she did do my blood pressure also all is well from that side.
Then saw the dr who gave me forms so I can get free perscriptions now till baby is 1 and free dentist. Also said I will get a letter about my scan which will be week 12 -14 so still a wait for me. My bloods will be done on Monday.
The last week the nausea is serious and I was physically sick last night. However I generally been managing it pretty well. As long as my little bean growing well I will deal with whatever lol.


----------



## ilovehim91810

well i finally made my appointment for my scan it is monday the 19th at 2pm,i cant wait i just pray my baby is ok! im so worried that theres not going to be nothing there:-( but then again im sure everything is well because of how sick ive been getting & how sore my boobs have been.
ijust text hubby and told him when my appointment was,i really em hoping he'll be able to make it because i really dont wanna have to go by myself! you know i didnt make this baby alone right?!?!? i know he has to work but i dont think it would hurt getting off alittle early,everyone else at his work is always calling out or leaving early so why cant he?! wish me luck

hopeforfuture- congrats on the weight lose! atleast you know it paid off and every pound you gain from here until july will be so worth it because you are no longer eating for one but for TWO! 
wow the sound of 12-13pds heck even a 10pd baby make my who ha ha hurt just thinking about it,maybe you'll be the lucky one and have a nice little 6-7pd baby.
my son was 6pd 6oz 19 1/2inch long and i felt no pain at all but thats mostly because the epidural worked wonders! thank god for them but i wish u the best of luck with everything

oneandtwo-thank you so very much for suggestion about the sour pops,i will look into them for sure have u ever heard of the lollipops they sell at motherhood? i think their called pregger pops i used them for my son but i didnt have much sickness with him as i em with this baby but maybe ill pick some of them up or if someone else does before me lemme know if they still work


----------



## Medea1978

Hello Ladies,
My name is Medea! I am due on 07/06 with my first!!!!!
Please add me!!


----------



## alicecooper

Oh how did I not see this thread before?

I'm Nat, I'm due with my 4th approximately 8th July 2013.


----------



## alicecooper

HopeforFuture said:


> All 3 babies were born au naturelle - no C-section. Apparently they come out faster if they're bigger! I hope that's right!

My third was my biggest at 11lbs 0.7oz and he was out like a shot


----------



## ilovehim91810

Medea & alice welcome ladies!! congrats H&H 9months to you both

alice-im also due july 8th!!!


----------



## alicecooper

ilovehim91810 said:


> Medea & alice welcome ladies!! congrats H&H 9months to you both
> 
> alice-im also due july 8th!!!

I don't for the life of me expect him/her to be on time though lol. My first was 18 days overdue, my second 15 days overdue, and my third 10 days overdue.

Let's just say I'm due in July haha


----------



## JP19

Ohh girls... You've got me thinking about how big this baby might be now... I'm 5ft7 and was 9lb8 when I was born. My hubby is 6ft7!!!! an he was also 9lb when he was born!! This could be a large one!!!


----------



## beachgal

Hello and congrats to so many fabulous ladies!

I'm 36 and due with my 1st on July 11th!

Looking forward to the journey with all of you!

:happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

beachgal said:


> Hello and congrats to so many fabulous ladies!
> 
> I'm 36 and due with my 1st on July 11th!
> 
> Looking forward to the journey with all of you!
> 
> :happydance:

Hi beachgal this is my first too I am due around the 4th July.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congratulations on your pregnancies! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:

[please take a look at the front page to make sure I got you on the correct edd as there were quite a few newbies and I want to make sure I got you all down right! :thumbup:]


----------



## whigfield

@Lotus, I saw mine today too! I don't think I will have either of the jabs to be honest.

Just got back from my first midwife appointment. MW gave me a TON of stuff in a bounty pack - lots of freebies, coupons, information, etc.. She was nice, but I'm not sure if I'm going to warm to her yet (very distrusting!! :haha: I'm sure I expect her to reveal a sudden horrible old cow side!!).

I declined the three blood tests for the STDs - HIV, Hep B, Syphillis.. As I know for 100% fact I don't have any STDs, and to be honest I think I am losing enough blood right here as it is! :haha:

We also discussed the downs screening test at the 12 week scan. What has everyone else decided?


----------



## Pink Flowers

25th July for me :)


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Lovn! 

I wish I had my appt like the rest of you lovely ladies. Mine isn't until Dec 11th and I'm not announcing my prenancy to anyone until around Christmas. Its taken my 3yrs to get here and I am just dying to shout it from the roof tops!


----------



## ilovehim91810

BeccaMichelle said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> hey
> just got back from seeing the midwife,im not so sure im liking her anymore i know this was only my 2nd time meeting her and she see alot of other woman too but she didnt remember at all why i was there at first and then she thought i already had a ultrasound for 6weeks?!?!? im like really and she kinda look out of it today too,so i think im gonna call up and switch doctors or maybe ill give her ONE MORE chance maybe she was alittle tired,idk i go back december 13 and i should almost be 12weeks and she going to send me for another ultrasound then too YaY!!
> she also gave me some zofran for the MS, she just told me to only take it when i 100% need it idk maybe i can just suck it up, it just sucks not feeling good and then being hungry and not being able to eat!! but it has help me not smoke but u know what im really gonna try and only smoke 2s a day i really em i feel like a bad mom smoking so after this pack im not gonna buy none NO MORE! its got to end here and NOW! well im trying to make a appointment for tomorrow since they dont do them on saturdays:,-( idk if dh is going to be able to go now ugh maybe he can just get off early idk
> 
> I had my share of wonky midwives last time! Does sounds like she might just be having an off day though. So are you getting an ultrasound before 12 weeks?
> 
> I'm so scared to take anything for the nausea... just so many horror stories... I'm thinking about hiring a cleaner instead! LOL will have to find the money somewhere... but it might be worth it.
> 
> Oh and yes - please stop smoking! It's amazing the difference for your baby! If you need any support just come back here and I'm sure we'll all try to be strong for you!!! *hugs* you can do it!!Click to expand...




whigfield said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> hey
> just got back from seeing the midwife,im not so sure im liking her anymore i know this was only my 2nd time meeting her and she see alot of other woman too but she didnt remember at all why i was there at first and then she thought i already had a ultrasound for 6weeks?!?!? im like really and she kinda look out of it today too,so i think im gonna call up and switch doctors or maybe ill give her ONE MORE chance maybe she was alittle tired,idk i go back december 13 and i should almost be 12weeks and she going to send me for another ultrasound then too YaY!!
> she also gave me some zofran for the MS, she just told me to only take it when i 100% need it idk maybe i can just suck it up, it just sucks not feeling good and then being hungry and not being able to eat!! but it has help me not smoke but u know what im really gonna try and only smoke 2s a day i really em i feel like a bad mom smoking so after this pack im not gonna buy none NO MORE! its got to end here and NOW! well im trying to make a appointment for tomorrow since they dont do them on saturdays:,-( idk if dh is going to be able to go now ugh maybe he can just get off early idk
> 
> Sorry your MW wasn't too great! And good luck on giving up smoking. :)
> 
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow and I'm so nervous she's going to be horrible. :(Click to expand...




3rdtimelucky said:


> Hi can I join this group.
> 
> #4 is due 8th July. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks x




alicecooper said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> Medea & alice welcome ladies!! congrats H&H 9months to you both
> 
> alice-im also due july 8th!!!
> 
> I don't for the life of me expect him/her to be on time though lol. My first was 18 days overdue, my second 15 days overdue, and my third 10 days overdue.
> 
> Let's just say I'm due in July hahaClick to expand...

lol im right there with ya my due date with my son was oct 26 then 25th and i had him oct 14th


----------



## emily4c

Im due July 17th!


----------



## HopeforFuture

whigfield said:


> @Lotus, I saw mine today too! I don't think I will have either of the jabs to be honest.
> 
> Just got back from my first midwife appointment. MW gave me a TON of stuff in a bounty pack - lots of freebies, coupons, information, etc.. She was nice, but I'm not sure if I'm going to warm to her yet (very distrusting!! :haha: I'm sure I expect her to reveal a sudden horrible old cow side!!).
> 
> I declined the three blood tests for the STDs - HIV, Hep B, Syphillis.. As I know for 100% fact I don't have any STDs, and to be honest I think I am losing enough blood right here as it is! :haha:
> 
> We also discussed the downs screening test at the 12 week scan. What has everyone else decided?

Like you Whig, I don't plan on being checked for STDs. I know I don't have any!

I won't be having the test for Down's Syndrome either. If I have a child with DS, I would keep it and love it just the same as any other baby, so it makes no difference whether I know or not xx


----------



## Wriggley

mine told me about the whooping cough and the flu jab as well i not really sure how i feel about it yet


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am having the flu jab on the 24th because I am asthmatic and was going to have it any way. As for whooping cough I think it's something every women should have, it helps your child until they get that first jab. There is so much of it around at the moment and it is dangerous!


----------



## Lauki

I've been offered these jabs too! Probably will have them!


----------



## karry1412

*ilovehim91810 -* Hope your teeth/gums are feeling better. I heard that these kind of problems can lead to a premature birth &/or low birth weight so we'll have to try to be careful. Maybe mouthwash can help when you can't brush? I'm glad your levels are good & I'm so sorry about your problems with your mother.

*whigfield -* Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

*lovn.sunshine -* Fingers crossed for you!!! :flower:

*3rdbabybump -* They do say every pregnancy is different so I wouldn't worry too much. I really hope this is the case because I want at least two kids ideally & I hope my next pregnancy is easier than this one!

*MrsMcP -* I haven't told everyone at work but I have told my boss. I had a stomach bug at about four weeks pregnant so I was signed off work for two days & then I needed another day off for a hospital appointment. Now I'm having awful morning sickness & my lovely boss told me on Wednesday morning to take the rest of the week off.

*junemomma09 -* I'm so glad everything turned out to be ok! I was reading your post on the edge of my seat!

*AFM -*
*I've only read as far as page 150 so I still have a bit of catching up to do!*

This morning sickness is a nightmare! I'm currently waiting for a call from my boss to see if I can do part time hours until the morning sickness passes. It'll be a week on Tuesday until my next scan. I'm so excited that, all going well, we'll get to see our little baby for the first time :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Ugh why is it so hard to eat anything? It's like I'm starving and want to eat but I can only eat a little at a time or I'll be sick :(


----------



## oneandtwo

junemomma09 said:


> Ugh why is it so hard to eat anything? It's like I'm starving and want to eat but I can only eat a little at a time or I'll be sick :(

Im right there with ya. im literally eating every 1-1.5 hrs i go from ready to vomit completely starving in.that amount of time. it is so tiring especially cause nothing sounds.good.to eat!


----------



## junemomma09

Ladies I just got my appointment changed to this Tuesday!!!!!! I'm crossing my fingers they give me an ultrasound :) I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

oneandtwo said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh why is it so hard to eat anything? It's like I'm starving and want to eat but I can only eat a little at a time or I'll be sick :(
> 
> Im right there with ya. im literally eating every 1-1.5 hrs i go from ready to vomit completely starving in.that amount of time. it is so tiring especially cause nothing sounds.good.to eat!Click to expand...

I know!!! Absolutely nothing is appealing to me :(


----------



## missranda

You can take me off the list. I'm not sure what happened. I had 4 positives on all different brands a few weeks ago. Had an appointment Nov. 14th and all tests negative, even blood at 0. I'm almost 3 weeks late, now. But the doctor says that those tests were false positives.

On a much brighter note, I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies! Goodluck sunbeams!!


----------



## donna noble

So sorry missranda. When I had a chemical it did take two weeks at least for me to mc. Doesn't help to have insensitive doctors. 

Mummyclo hope all is well with you today! 

Wow so many new moms to be! Congrats everyone!


----------



## abagailb14

Just got a call from my doctor's office that my thyroid levels are extremely elevated. I'm going in on Mon. for more blood tests but this has me really worried now:( Anyone had this before?


----------



## myra

missranda said:


> You can take me off the list. I'm not sure what happened. I had 4 positives on all different brands a few weeks ago. Had an appointment Nov. 14th and all tests negative, even blood at 0. I'm almost 3 weeks late, now. But the doctor says that those tests were false positives.
> 
> On a much brighter note, I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies! Goodluck sunbeams!!

I'm so sorry:hugs:

Im frustrated at the response of your doc. The pregnancy tests don't give out false positives-certainly not 4 different tests! Even if you are not now, those positive tests prove that you were indeed pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

sorry to hear that missranda.


----------



## kaths101

It's nice to see the list on the first page growing, the dates at the end of the month are getting filled up now! 

Missranda I'm so sorry, I agree you must have been pregnant to have got the positives ... Especially 4 of them! Maybe you had a chemical. Your doctor was very insensitive though. Unfortunetly i find a lot of doctors / midwives so matter of fact about things. When I had a miscarriage 2 years ago I was told i had a water infection and to go home relax and wait. I knew full well I was miscarrying but they wouldn't listen! Arggh
:hugs: to you!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi I couldn't figure out how to load photo from the CD they gave me so I took a photo from the computer screen...sorry if it is a bit blurry. 
And beachgal bumpbuddie hun they say now my due day is 5th of July so who knows when I will actually pop.
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 nov 2012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

missranda said:


> You can take me off the list. I'm not sure what happened. I had 4 positives on all different brands a few weeks ago. Had an appointment Nov. 14th and all tests negative, even blood at 0. I'm almost 3 weeks late, now. But the doctor says that those tests were false positives.
> 
> On a much brighter note, I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies! Goodluck sunbeams!!

I'm so sorry missranda :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

soo sorry missrohnda.


----------



## alicecooper

Libbysmum said:


> Hi I couldn't figure out how to load photo from the CD they gave me so I took a photo from the computer screen...sorry if it is a bit blurry.
> And beachgal bumpbuddie hun they say now my due day is 5th of July so who knows when I will actually pop.

ah you're lucky to have an early scan :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I knew I wanted the flu and whooping cough shots but I also knew that I would flat out refuse them when I was pregnant so I used the cycle I wasn't allowed to try after my mc to head to the docs and get shot up. I also refused the swine flu shot last time...

I will definitely have to try the sour apple lollipop thing. I will try almost anything to get this nausea to stop. If anyone else has any helpful hints or tips please share! The only thing I've found that works is laying in the tub and turning the shower on until I run out of hot water. :(


----------



## Libbysmum

Where I live they wont give the whooping cough vac til after you had the baby...although it is free for the grandparents and husbands to take asap. I wont do the flu shot...had it a few years back and was sick as ever after.


----------



## ilovehim91810

im telling you i can not wait for july to get here!! ive been so sick and nothing seems to be working not even the zofran! i picked up some sour apple lolli pops but their not working either:-(
im so hungry & can barely keep a cracker or ginger ale down,im not looking forward to waking up in the am either because that's when its the worse.

Becca- im gonna try the bath thing right now because my belly hurts so badly

Libbys- scan looks great i can see it just find so glad all is well i go for my scan monday at 2pm i can not wait to make sure my jelly belly bean is ok seeing all of ur scans give me hope that all is well!!

missranda- im so very sorri i dont get how 4 different test could all be fasle?!? good luck to you


----------



## pandaspot

Hi everyone,

I am due on 21st July. I have my first midwife appointment on 12th December which seems an age away. Luckily I have a few things to make the time go quicker. As I am moving home next week so quite preoccupied with that, I can't wait to tell people, but after my mmc it won't be till after my scan and I know everything is ok. Was awful last time, but I feel a more confident with this pregnancy, last time I was constantly paranoid something would go wrong and it did :( 

No negative thinking this time round :D


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry missranda :hugs:

libbysmum what a brilliant scan picture! i wish they gave me one of our little bub!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ilovehim* - it was a much cheaper solution when we lived in Scotland where water was free! (plus I didn't have a toddler who constantly wanted to jump in) I can remember ages spent in the tub while my hubs just went about his own thing. Not so easy anymore. Pregnancy is harder when there's other people counting on you!

*Panda* - welcome! For me try not to do much with the move! I'm convinced our move was one of the reasons behind my mc. We found out I was pregnant the day we closed on our house and then spent the next 2 weeks moving heavy boxes, scrubbing the rental house clean and generally freaking out. I'm taking it easy this time. No heavy lifting or strong chemicals!


----------



## tsyhanochka

July 21st for me. 

I'll read through the threads later but I am sorry to hear your sad news missranda your Dr sounds like a jerk. There are some bad evaps but no false positives.


----------



## junemomma09

Sorry for your loss missranda :(


----------



## luminescent

hi again! it's been a long afternoon at the clinic. but long story short, they couldn't find anything on the vaginal ultrasound, my levels are still not going up well, and I've started spotting on and off again. they think it is an ectopic pregnancy :(
I'm going for one last ultrasound and bloodwork on monday and if things are still not looking good I'll get a shot (forgot what it's called) that day, that will get the sac out of my tubes before it becomes more serious. this has been such a stressful couple of weeks! she did say that I'm safe to try again as soon as I want, after this is all over with. not sure I'll want to try right away, but that's good news at least. 
I'll let you all know on monday how everything worked out. thank you for all the support you've given so far! it's been really great since I'm obviously not telling all my friends and family about this. <3 have a good night!


----------



## myra

Sour cream and onion potato chips did the trick for me last night when I was feeling nauseous. I'd been craving salt so I finally gave in-now I have a go to snack (very unhealthy one tho) when the nausea kicks in


----------



## parisprincess

Can I join?? :flower:

EDD July 26, 2013!

:cloud9:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

luminescent said:


> hi again! it's been a long afternoon at the clinic. but long story short, they couldn't find anything on the vaginal ultrasound, my levels are still not going up well, and I've started spotting on and off again. they think it is an ectopic pregnancy :(
> I'm going for one last ultrasound and bloodwork on monday and if things are still not looking good I'll get a shot (forgot what it's called) that day, that will get the sac out of my tubes before it becomes more serious. this has been such a stressful couple of weeks! she did say that I'm safe to try again as soon as I want, after this is all over with. not sure I'll want to try right away, but that's good news at least.
> I'll let you all know on monday how everything worked out. thank you for all the support you've given so far! it's been really great since I'm obviously not telling all my friends and family about this. <3 have a good night!

Did they do the ultra sound of your tubes as well? I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I hope that your baby is just slow to show and everything turns out ok on monday! You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Ladies... I have had an awful, awful night. :nope:

At around 5pm after the midwife appointment, I was just about to start dressing a salad haha:) when I suddenly felt a hot gush between my legs.. Almost as if I'd wet myself. I ran to the toilet, and there was blood EVERYWHERE. I mean, everywhere. I'd bled all over the floor, all over my legs, it was literally GUSHING, bright red.. And clots, medium-large size ish. I was convinced it was all over and was even having some abdominal cramping.

I waited for 2 hours in the A&E for them to check my f**king blood pressure and then be referred to the maternity ward. After waiting yet another hour, convinced I was bleeding out my baby all over their horrible cold waiting room chairs, I was seen by a doctor.

The doctor was horrible, told me he needed to do an internal examination to see if the cervix was open or closed. We did one, he was awfully rough and it was terrible, and found the cervix was closed. (This, after he'd terrified me by telling me if there was still active bleeding and such they'd need to admit me and even give me a blood transfusion due to the amount of bleeding I was having). So he then took my bloods - leaving me with a MASSIVE bruise and feeling very sorry for myself. 

That was it. They couldn't scan me because "slots for scans are like gold dust at the moment and you are already booked in for Friday" :growlmad: and to just go home, and to come back if it got worse (!!).

I thought, no. This is bullshit. I didn't want to go home without a definite answer, and seeing as the hospital are ABSOLUTELY USELESS, I paid for yet another private scan, and the guy saw me immediately even though it was 10pm at night (he rushed in to the clinic to do it).

Guess what.

Baby is ABSOLUTELY fine in there, strong heartbeat which we heard again of 154bpm, measuring exactly right (or almost) at 7w+1d which means it finally caught up and had a little growth spurt.. And there seems to be no evidence of anything being wrong at all. Sac was healthy, baby looked great, everything was great. :cloud9:

I feel SO angry that I wasted all that time at the hospital for *nothing*. I got my results back at 31000 or something, which is up from the 12000 we had on Monday. I plan to go back to my mom's for the week until next Thursday and just rest (she is desperate to look after me!) but the hospital called back and said it is "imperative" I have another blood test on Sunday.

I don't think I'm going to go because then I won't be able to go back home. Frankly, I feel as if the hospital told me nothing, and another HCG blood result won't reassure me anywhere near as much as a scan would. I told them I was "considering" a private scan (I didn't tell them I'd already had one incase they disqualified me for the one on Friday), and the stupid receptionist proceeded to badmouth the clinic I went to and that they "often miss things". Yeah right! They just showed me my f**king baby and gave me more reassurance than ever! 

So tomorrow I plan to call up and tell them that if they want another blood result, I will give them one on Friday. The bleeding is tailing off now, so it's not so bad. I feel so exhausted.

Attached a pic of my scan from tonight. You can see little eyes and even the start of little arms and legs - scary!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 54.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lalalo

Can I join too? Provisional due date is 11th July. Have my first appointment on wednesday 21st, at 6w+6. Not had a blood test confirmation yet but urine at GP was +ve, (along with 4 HPTs) so hoping for the best (can you guess this is my first? I'm terrified!)

Plodding along with boobs attempting to unattach from my body, had no idea it could be this sore! Also having the odd cramping, some rather unpleasant reflux/heartburn every damn day and the need to pee the second I drink anything along with exhaustion Still doesn't feel very real, despite all this.

I'm in Los Angeles, we just moved here 3 months ago from the UK. It's tough not knowing anyone at all out here. A friend recommended this forum, looked at a few others too and people in their july groups were already being so awful to each other. so nice to find somewhere to talk that everyone is lovely and supportive.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Oh how scary whigfield! I'm so sorry the hospital treated you that way :grr:

But I'm so happy for you that baby is measuring fine and all looks good! :hugs:


----------



## lalalo

Sorry you had such a bad experience and I'm so glad everything is ok- you should complain to your local trust. I know it's a pain in the arse but I used to work in the NHS and we were held accountable to every complaint our ward received- they really do make a difference and it means someone else will hopefully be treated with more compassion. x


----------



## whigfield

Thanks both of you. :hugs:

Re the complaint.. I might do that, actually. I'll sleep on it of course because I could just be overreacting and sensitive from the giant stressball that was today :haha: but I'll see how I feel in the morning.

I offered to get my bloods done in another hospital down near my mom's and call through the result, but apparently they might "count it differently". WTF? :dohh: Surely as a fellow NHS hospital they just do the same? :shrug:

Either way, I think bed is calling now! Night ladies! :sleep:


----------



## JJsmom

Whig, I'm sorry you had to go through that!! Do you think that the spot they saw on your scan the first time burst or something and that's why there was so much blood? I would be terrified also!!! But if it was that one spot, maybe you won't be spotting anymore after this? So glad your baby is safe and sound and measuring great!!! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! We have grown so much!!! 

lalalo, glad to see you like our group! We do have a wonderful bunch of ladies!! It's sad to see that you have been to other groups that aren't as nice. 

lumin, I'm so sorry to hear that!!! I really hope they see something on Monday!!! :hugs:

missranda, sorry for your loss. But you were pregnant at one time even if the blood tests show negative at this point. Hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## maratobe

im glad everything is perfect whig!! :hugs: bloody hospitals!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> hi again! it's been a long afternoon at the clinic. but long story short, they couldn't find anything on the vaginal ultrasound, my levels are still not going up well, and I've started spotting on and off again. they think it is an ectopic pregnancy :(
> I'm going for one last ultrasound and bloodwork on monday and if things are still not looking good I'll get a shot (forgot what it's called) that day, that will get the sac out of my tubes before it becomes more serious. this has been such a stressful couple of weeks! she did say that I'm safe to try again as soon as I want, after this is all over with. not sure I'll want to try right away, but that's good news at least.
> I'll let you all know on monday how everything worked out. thank you for all the support you've given so far! it's been really great since I'm obviously not telling all my friends and family about this. <3 have a good night!

im so sorry to hear this luminescent:-( i do wish u the best on monday and i will say a pray for you tonight <3 if u ever wanna talk feel free to inbox me ive never been threw something like this before but my support is with you 100%:hugs:


----------



## donna noble

Luminescent, so sorry about that news. But at least if it's ectopic, they found it early before damage was done. 

Whig, OMG you have been through so much but I know that baby is here to stay :). I cant beleive how bad some doctors are and it's a universal problem!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> Ladies... I have had an awful, awful night. :nope:
> 
> At around 5pm after the midwife appointment, I was just about to start dressing a salad haha:) when I suddenly felt a hot gush between my legs.. Almost as if I'd wet myself. I ran to the toilet, and there was blood EVERYWHERE. I mean, everywhere. I'd bled all over the floor, all over my legs, it was literally GUSHING, bright red.. And clots, medium-large size ish. I was convinced it was all over and was even having some abdominal cramping.
> 
> I waited for 2 hours in the A&E for them to check my f**king blood pressure and then be referred to the maternity ward. After waiting yet another hour, convinced I was bleeding out my baby all over their horrible cold waiting room chairs, I was seen by a doctor.
> 
> The doctor was horrible, told me he needed to do an internal examination to see if the cervix was open or closed. We did one, he was awfully rough and it was terrible, and found the cervix was closed. (This, after he'd terrified me by telling me if there was still active bleeding and such they'd need to admit me and even give me a blood transfusion due to the amount of bleeding I was having). So he then took my bloods - leaving me with a MASSIVE bruise and feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> That was it. They couldn't scan me because "slots for scans are like gold dust at the moment and you are already booked in for Friday" :growlmad: and to just go home, and to come back if it got worse (!!).
> 
> I thought, no. This is bullshit. I didn't want to go home without a definite answer, and seeing as the hospital are ABSOLUTELY USELESS, I paid for yet another private scan, and the guy saw me immediately even though it was 10pm at night (he rushed in to the clinic to do it).
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> Baby is ABSOLUTELY fine in there, strong heartbeat which we heard again of 154bpm, measuring exactly right (or almost) at 7w+1d which means it finally caught up and had a little growth spurt.. And there seems to be no evidence of anything being wrong at all. Sac was healthy, baby looked great, everything was great. :cloud9:
> 
> I feel SO angry that I wasted all that time at the hospital for *nothing*. I got my results back at 31000 or something, which is up from the 12000 we had on Monday. I plan to go back to my mom's for the week until next Thursday and just rest (she is desperate to look after me!) but the hospital called back and said it is "imperative" I have another blood test on Sunday.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to go because then I won't be able to go back home. Frankly, I feel as if the hospital told me nothing, and another HCG blood result won't reassure me anywhere near as much as a scan would. I told them I was "considering" a private scan (I didn't tell them I'd already had one incase they disqualified me for the one on Friday), and the stupid receptionist proceeded to badmouth the clinic I went to and that they "often miss things". Yeah right! They just showed me my f**king baby and gave me more reassurance than ever!
> 
> So tomorrow I plan to call up and tell them that if they want another blood result, I will give them one on Friday. The bleeding is tailing off now, so it's not so bad. I feel so exhausted.
> 
> Attached a pic of my scan from tonight. You can see little eyes and even the start of little arms and legs - scary!! :haha:

wow whig im so sorry that you got treated like you did,its really ashame that some doctors act like they do i mean it really is:nope: i believe some just become doctors for the money!! im so glad that everything is ok with you and the baby!! it just sucks that you had to yet again put out your own money when they could do it for free:nope:i know here in the US if u wouldve went to the er they wouldve scan u that very night and u could still go for your normal scan appointment.
i cant stop shaking my head at how this a**hole doctor treated you i swear why cant people in this world just do their job RIGHT!!!
but all that matter is you 2 are ok thank god:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

BeccaMichelle said:


> *ilovehim* - it was a much cheaper solution when we lived in Scotland where water was free! (plus I didn't have a toddler who constantly wanted to jump in) I can remember ages spent in the tub while my hubs just went about his own thing. Not so easy anymore. Pregnancy is harder when there's other people counting on you!
> 
> *Panda* - welcome! For me try not to do much with the move! I'm convinced our move was one of the reasons behind my mc. We found out I was pregnant the day we closed on our house and then spent the next 2 weeks moving heavy boxes, scrubbing the rental house clean and generally freaking out. I'm taking it easy this time. No heavy lifting or strong chemicals!

yeah i totally know what u mean! we only have to pay our water bill every 3months and its never much at all.
i also can remember when i was pregnant with my first ahhh the peace and quite but nope not with this one, its like when i wanna rest or feel sick i still gotta get up and get him off to school! im just glad he 5yr old and can do some things for himself
the bath totally help tonight i feel alot better and now im gonna head off to bed goodnight everyone


----------



## xkatiex

*July 16th!! *


----------



## sandoval_star

Lovn - thanks for the link to the thread, I'd love to join! I'm due on 24th July, can't wait to speak to girls due around the same time! x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

whigfield so sorry that happened praying that all goes better, and the bleeding stops. iv heard bleeding can be normal during pregnancy at the begining, like left over blood leaving the body, but it is still unassuring when its hapening. glad you got to see your little one and everything is going good.


----------



## Maksmama

I have my first scan on Monday, very excited! Not much for symptoms, nausea here and there. I do get a lot of stomach aches. So far the symptoms for this pregnancy are very different from when I was pregnant with dd.


----------



## waiting2012

After being part of the May expecting group, it's so good to be back in the baby way and hopefully all goes well, and I'll be able to hang on to this one.. Just found out today! EDD is July 28, 2013 but if my ob does my sch. c/s (2 previous c/s's) a week early--could be around July 21st--my mom's b-day is the 22nd, and I plan on telling my hubby on the 27th of Nov. as that is our 12 year anniversary! :happydance:
Crazy thing is--my son is getting married next June...LOL... But I'm very excited to complete our family and have waited 11 years to have our last..


----------



## maratobe

would you be able to update my date to july 4th please? just realised im still down for the 10th but after my scan yesterday its confirmed for the 4th :)
thanks


----------



## Lauki

Whigfield - So sorry you had to go through all that! Did you manage to get to your mum's? I think rest will do you good! And so glad your baby's okay in there!

Waiting2012 - Congrats! Hoping for a sticky baby for you!!

Maratobe - Awesome to be put 1 week forward!

Everyone's having their scans so soon! I won't have mine for another 5 weeks!


----------



## maratobe

it is, because i had PCOS i wasnt sure when i ovulated exactly. all i knew was that my last period was the 27th of september


----------



## SamsMum

Hi, can I be added please! 22nd July or thereabouts! x


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> it is, because i had PCOS i wasnt sure when i ovulated exactly. all i knew was that my last period was the 27th of september

American Independence day...the 4th...very red white and blue etc maybe a boy??
Ours is now the 5th July not the 1st of July...need to update that too as I am not as far along as I thought I was. My hubby is convinced that the scan is more accurate cause he knows we only DTD twice that month so has to be close to around those couple of times :haha:


----------



## maratobe

see its hard for us cause we had sex very regularly through the month but ill just go by what the ultrasound says although chances are we will be having bub early anyway :)


----------



## Lauki

I've got my scan appointment on the 24th of December! Such an awesome Christmas pressie :). And I'll finally know how far along we are then!

So excited!


----------



## nuffmac

Hi all. I'm due on July 13th. Still in shock! FX everything goes well for us all.


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning ladies!

wow i can not believe how many july babys there are going to be its WONDERFUL that we can all go threw this together and have each others support,you know i really have to say i don't know how i would have got threw some of my stressful days without you wonderful ladies!!!!
and i agree its very nice to see the rest of the july spots starting to fill up.
so big congrats to all the new ladies & WELCOME WELCOME i know you'll just love this thread like the rest of us do:hugs:

i cant believe tomorrow ill be 7weeks!!! and then monday i go for my scan YAY DH said he was gonna make it no matter what YAY he said that he wasnt going to miss it for the world
he has been so sweet lately & im so happy he is starting to understand that i dont mean to be a big fat meany but im just pregnant and not feeling good.
last night after him working a 14hour day he came home brought dinner after he took a shower he filled the tub up for me with bubbles:dance: even lite candles around the tub YAY
then he rub my whole body for 2hours sorri if its "TMI" but it was so wonderful he made me feel so wonderful & special & beautiful last night.
you know what i was having a craving for blueberrys & he went out, had to run to like 3 different stores because you know their really not in season right now to get me some nice big yummy blue berrys what a great DH<3
i just felt so bad this morning because i kept getting up to go pee or to throw up but he was right by myside holding back my hair rubbing my tummy  i got the best dh ever!!!

oh and i havent been smoking at all so im really proud of myself,i just want my baby to come out healthy and smoking can make them chances go down

well hope everyone has a great weekend im about to wake ds up for his bowling league


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim, that sounds like my OH!! Except I start getting upset when he can't find it and I don't want him to keep looking so I say forget it. He's like no I'm going again. Then I say if you do I'm going to get mad. Because I feel I have no right to have him run everywhere all the time just because I want something. If he has looked a couple places and no luck I feel he shouldn't keep going. :) He brought me a blizzard home last night while I was asleep. I felt bad, I told him that from now on to please ask me before bringing me a treat. I'm not wanting sweets. Weird for me because I'm a sweet eater. But now all I want is pickles which I had to promise my mom I wouldn't eat until after my doc appt. 

I'm getting ready to go to a warehouse sale with purses and quilts!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone! I haven't posted in a little while, but I do read or at least skim, :coffee:. :haha:
Congrats on all new :bfp:s 

Love to all!


----------



## sandoval_star

Ilovehim, what a great dh you have! Think I'll be taking some tips and throwing them dh's way. What a great thread, it will be amazing to hear about all the babies being born next year. My scan is not until 12th Dec but I'll get to find out if there is one or 2 lil beans in there! We transferred 2 to increase our chance of success and secretly I'm hoping for 2 now, despite the added risk x


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey ladies!! I am soooo excited to be able to join this thread!! Got my first ever BFP yesterday after 47months!!! Can't wait for us all to share this journey together!! My Baby is due 26th July :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! I feel really exhausted today and have lost 2lbs from the stress (and blood loss probably! :haha:)

Honestly, I'm thinking (/hoping) that since the area of bleeding is now gone on the scan, that maybe all of this nightmare was from that.

I'm still bleeding today, a mixture of red and brown so I think it's starting to change color. As the doc said last night there was no more active bleeding the good thing is this should just be "leftovers". There was another clot, but he did say he saw one by my cervix so it could be that. :shrug:


----------



## ilovehim91810

jjsmom- i feel alittle bad but at the same time i do believe that i deserve everything that he is doing for me because you know i take care of everything i wash the clothes/ clean the house/ take care of the kids/cook dinner/& the list indeed goes on & on so having him run around for me for once made me feel so0o good.
I think he starting to realize how much this baby is kicking my butt, you know he was even getting mad at how many time i was getting up at night either to PEE PEE or get sick but im glad he is seeing now that i don't mean it at all and that i really try not to wake him up, he told me this morning that he was getting used to it lol poor thing.
just wait till the baby get here though because i will not be the only one waking up well actually i probably will just let him sleep cause he does work long hours,not to mention his job is dangerous so i don't want him to get tired fall asleep and get hurt:-( cause idk what id do without him.
mMm wanting to eat pickles huh!?!? sounds like you might be cooking alittle boy in that oven of yours, i know that i dont feel nothing like i did when i was pregnant with my son!
does your mom not wanting u to get pickles because of ur blood pressure? sucks dont it,i tend to have high blood pressure too but its actually been good which is very suprising, well good luck at ur doctors & have fun shopping pick me up something nice ok lol i think maybe i might go looking around at this place called burlington coat factory they have a big big big big big biiigggg baby department:-D i look window shopping but i cant wait to find out whats cooking in my belly so i can really start shopping and looking or atleast getting a better ideal of what i want.

sandoval- yes he is great!! best of luck with your hubby im sure he will do the same for you especially since this is your first baby or babys you know i was thinking it be cool too when i go for my sonogram on monday & they seen two but then yet again idk but then yet again me & dh wouldnt have to wait till this baby got older and have to try again because with this one it took us two years but im telling u one thing that after this im getting the shot or something because i atleast wanna wait till this baby is potty train out of dipars in pre*k you know anywhere from 3-5yrs old and hopefully it wont take us 2yrs again:-/ how long were u ttc for?!?


ok ladies so i took a belly pic lol i swear i already look a few months but thats just because im a bigger woman anyway and this is my 2nd one but i think im starting to look pregnant what do yall think cute?! or JUST FAT lol


----------



## sandoval_star

ilovehim91810 said:


> how long were u ttc for?!?

We were trying for a year but found out that dh has a seriously low sperm count with poor motility so it would never happen naturally for us. We started our first IVF last month and it worked! So thankful.

I don't think you look months pregnant, just a little bloated - I'm the same! I've heard people show quicker with their 2nd or 3rd baby so maybe you will show soon though. I can't wait to have a bump! x


----------



## Strawberry78

Hi girls can I join please, I am due 22nd July with baby number 2, we already ave a daughter who will be three in January xx


Congratulations to everyone :hugs:


----------



## AZBabyDust

I can't believe that I actually have a little life growing inside me! Seeing that :bfp: was the most exciting, nerve wracking moment of my life :haha:

My DH and I are so very excited to welcome our very first baby into the world, due July 17th as of right now. I have my 8 week U/S on December 7th and I am so impatient lol I want it to be here now! In the meantime, waiting for my two HCG betas to come back from the lab so I can get my numbers, and eating as healthy as humanly possible (beside those cream puffs the other night... hmmm). 3 weeks to go before I get to see my little bean in there! :cloud9:

Good luck to all us July Sunbeams, happy and healthy nine months and congratulations on all the :bfp:'s!

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## ilovehim91810

sandoval_star said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> how long were u ttc for?!?
> 
> We were trying for a year but found out that dh has a seriously low sperm count with poor motility so it would never happen naturally for us. We started our first IVF last month and it worked! So thankful.
> 
> I don't think you look months pregnant, just a little bloated - I'm the same! I've heard people show quicker with their 2nd or 3rd baby so maybe you will show soon though. I can't wait to have a bump! xClick to expand...

wow thats really cool that one ur first ivf it worked!! YAY i know u are thankful not only that but i heard that you've got to keep paying for it if it doesnt work?!? my friends sister in law had something done where they put the sperm up close by the egg, she said she had to pay like 12,000 and it wasnt 100% guarantee.
however if it didnt happen that try that the next one would only cost her 8,000 , im sorry but that is just crazy who has that kind of money?!
i really thought i was going to have to turn to fertiliy treatment but got so0o very lucky:happydance: 
im glad i dont look months and months pregnant lol thats good to hear because the last thing i need to hear when i do start to show is wow u look like ur about to pop or are you sure its not TWINS in there ugh god that just would totally suck!!.
i remember after i had my son this girl i knew told me that i looked really fat,i was so0o about to give her a piece of my mind and well i did lol,i said well atleast i just had a baby!!!i said why the H*** are you fat?!? i swear how rude not only that but i went threw bad post depressing!! 
you know i tell you one thing with my son i wanted to him to hurry up and get here and i couldnt wait but this time i just wanna stay pregnant for as long as my bean wants to stay in their, im not gonna lie the ideal of having 2kids that i can't give back gets kinda scarey sometimes and i ask myself em i gonna be able to do this?!?! but i know once baby gets here all will be well.
i was really scared i wouldnt know what to do with my son but im telling u once i had him my mommy powers kicked in and i rocked it,i never drop him like i thought i was "thank god" i held him just right i changed his dipar just right when he got his pee pee cut i made sure that got healed all all right i mean it really is crazy how once that baby comes into ur arms BAMN u just know what to do<3


----------



## Lauki

I'm scared too! Having two kids sounds mad! Sophie will only be 2. I'm going to have my hands full!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Lauki said:


> I'm scared too! Having two kids sounds mad! Sophie will only be 2. I'm going to have my hands full!!

wow! sounds like my sister lol she due in either may or june and her son don't even turn 2yrs till August!! i don't think i could handle that lol but i know u can do it girl!!! my mom had me and my sister close together she was born 1/14/87 and i was born 3/16/88 so i think thats only like 14months apart.
she said that she'd get one of us dressed & the next thing she would know is after she thought she had us both dress the one she got dress first had done got naked and run out the door lol:hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

ilovehim - We are on the NHS waiting list for IVF which gives us 2 free go's, however the waiting list is TWO YEARS!! We decided to pay for 1 go and see if it worked, but to be honest we couldn't have afforded to pay again if it failed. It cost about £5500. The catch 22 is that if we have a live baby we automatically lose our free go's on the NHS. Definitely glad it's worked out this way though, I couldn't have waited another 2 years doing nothing, even if we did have to pay for it x


----------



## caro103

congrats to the new bfp's!

so sorry for those ladies who now have angels :cry:

ms is beginning to well and truely kick in here and just to add to it decided to put our house on the market...why not!? :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Lauki said:


> I'm scared too! Having two kids sounds mad! Sophie will only be 2. I'm going to have my hands full!!

Me too! I'm scared butim sure we'll be fine :wacko:


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> jjsmom- i feel alittle bad but at the same time i do believe that i deserve everything that he is doing for me because you know i take care of everything i wash the clothes/ clean the house/ take care of the kids/cook dinner/& the list indeed goes on & on so having him run around for me for once made me feel so0o good.
> I think he starting to realize how much this baby is kicking my butt, you know he was even getting mad at how many time i was getting up at night either to PEE PEE or get sick but im glad he is seeing now that i don't mean it at all and that i really try not to wake him up, he told me this morning that he was getting used to it lol poor thing.
> just wait till the baby get here though because i will not be the only one waking up well actually i probably will just let him sleep cause he does work long hours,not to mention his job is dangerous so i don't want him to get tired fall asleep and get hurt:-( cause idk what id do without him.
> mMm wanting to eat pickles huh!?!? sounds like you might be cooking alittle boy in that oven of yours, i know that i dont feel nothing like i did when i was pregnant with my son!
> does your mom not wanting u to get pickles because of ur blood pressure? sucks dont it,i tend to have high blood pressure too but its actually been good which is very suprising, well good luck at ur doctors & have fun shopping pick me up something nice ok lol i think maybe i might go looking around at this place called burlington coat factory they have a big big big big big biiigggg baby department:-D i look window shopping but i cant wait to find out whats cooking in my belly so i can really start shopping and looking or atleast getting a better ideal of what i want.
> 
> sandoval- yes he is great!! best of luck with your hubby im sure he will do the same for you especially since this is your first baby or babys you know i was thinking it be cool too when i go for my sonogram on monday & they seen two but then yet again idk but then yet again me & dh wouldnt have to wait till this baby got older and have to try again because with this one it took us two years but im telling u one thing that after this im getting the shot or something because i atleast wanna wait till this baby is potty train out of dipars in pre*k you know anywhere from 3-5yrs old and hopefully it wont take us 2yrs again:-/ how long were u ttc for?!?
> 
> 
> ok ladies so i took a belly pic lol i swear i already look a few months but thats just because im a bigger woman anyway and this is my 2nd one but i think im starting to look pregnant what do yall think cute?! or JUST FAT lol
> View attachment 516725

I'm not saying you don't deserve it! :) I think we all deserve it. HAHA! After all we are carrying their child around and having it grow nice and big in our tummy and our bodies get all out of whack! Definitely won't want him to get hurt on his job! I feel bad because I'm not even interested in bd'ing right now. Poor OH wants some and I can't even follow through or when I do it's hard for me to try and get into it. I always feel crampy and blah afterwards. But it's not fair to him either to not get it in every once in a while. 

When I was pg with my son all I ate was junk food. chili cheese fries, pizza, garlic sticks, everything bad and artery clogging! LOL! Now I don't want sweets, want pickles which I've never liked even with DS. So I'm hoping it's a girl!! All I know is we bd'ed 2 days before I ovulated so I hope that means girl! :)


----------



## JJsmom

With my DS, I think he's going to want to help and I'm going to enjoy having two children. DS will be 9 when our LO is born so he wants to be a big brother. He said he will feed the baby but I have to change the poopy diapers. LOL! Might be a different story when we start going for #3 and have 2 little ones. :)


----------



## Lauki

I'm really excited by it all! Apart from on days like today where my toddler has been flat out refusing for an hour to go to sleep even though she's showing ALL the tired signs!

People keep shooting off fireworks. I now have an overtired grumpy girl while being exhausted myself! Inconsiderate *******s!


----------



## sandoval_star

Same here too! Guy fawkes night was ages ago now people, quit with the fireworks!!


----------



## caro103

argh we've got fireworks going off here too!?! why!!! hope your LO's go to sleep soon. Not sure mine is sleeping as keep hearing random noises but he's not screaming up there at least ;) xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

jjsmom- yeah we do deserve being treated good carrying a child is not easy at all and like u said our babys get all out of wack plus after the baby we gotta worry about going back down to size are boobies sagging to our knees stretch marks not just on our belly but sometimes everywhere lol my poor friend has them on her legs boobs thighs inner thighs even her who ha ha butt back arms they just dont know what we go threw.
im so glad hubby is happy with me just the way im you know when he first met me i didnt have no children but i always had meat on me and of course BIG BOOBIES that is his fav thing ever it really sucks that we didnt get together sooner but you know god does everything for a reason atleast we have each other now but the fact is even when we got together he has always been happy with my size,he actually told me if i ever got real skinny he might just leave me lol so thats good i dont have to worry about that!!

you know im have totally different cravings then i did with my son actually i dont remember craving much at all with my son,i know i only got sick here and there i just mostly remember having bad bad headachs so im really thinking its alittle girl which would rock because as u i have a son! you know alot of us on here have boys lol but as long as i have a healthy little jelly belly bean then im good well i need a nap hope everyones having a great weekend


----------



## kaths101

Lauki said:


> I'm really excited by it all! Apart from on days like today where my toddler has been flat out refusing for an hour to go to sleep even though she's showing ALL the tired signs!
> 
> People keep shooting off fireworks. I now have an overtired grumpy girl while being exhausted myself! Inconsiderate *******s!

Grrrr :grr:

I'm worried about that too, how do I deal with a screaming toddler and newborn in the night on my own ( my OH works nights)... I'm having such a hard time with jack at the moment sleeping! I'm going to be soooo sleep deprived!


----------



## crystalg

Hi, I'm due 17th July 2013. Sooo excited this will be our second baby, we have a little gorgeous girl who is 10 months old.


----------



## Lauki

kaths101 said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> I'm really excited by it all! Apart from on days like today where my toddler has been flat out refusing for an hour to go to sleep even though she's showing ALL the tired signs!
> 
> People keep shooting off fireworks. I now have an overtired grumpy girl while being exhausted myself! Inconsiderate *******s!
> 
> Grrrr :grr:
> 
> I'm worried about that too, how do I deal with a screaming toddler and newborn in the night on my own ( my OH works nights)... I'm having such a hard time with jack at the moment sleeping! I'm going to be soooo sleep deprived!Click to expand...

I'm already thinking about a family bed. Co-sleeping with everyone!


----------



## Dazed

Turtlemad said:


> Hey ladies!! I am soooo excited to be able to join this thread!! Got my first ever BFP yesterday after 47months!!! Can't wait for us all to share this journey together!! My Baby is due 26th July :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Kimbra83

Hiya sunshine,

thanks for your lovely thread! I just registered because I felt I had to see my "name" here in the July list. Because I temped and used ovulation sticks, I am pretty sure my due date is 13. July. I can't wait!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I just found out a good friend of mine is expecting too! She's due in June. I'm over the moon that I get to go through most of this with someone so close to me. I had a fish dream before I ovulated so I had a feeling someone was newly expecting. How fun is that!!?


----------



## ilovehim91810

sandoval_star said:


> ilovehim - We are on the NHS waiting list for IVF which gives us 2 free go's, however the waiting list is TWO YEARS!! We decided to pay for 1 go and see if it worked, but to be honest we couldn't have afforded to pay again if it failed. It cost about £5500. The catch 22 is that if we have a live baby we automatically lose our free go's on the NHS. Definitely glad it's worked out this way though, I couldn't have waited another 2 years doing nothing, even if we did have to pay for it x

wow that is alot of money! im so happy it worked out for you the first time:happydance:i was watching a baby store the other day,these people paid like 20gs and they had to do it about twices?!?! im sorri but if ur putting out that kind of money it should be guruantee!!!!!! i mean its great that you know they do offer for some people to do it for free but like u said 2yrs is a long time especially after alot of couples have already been trying for about that time:nope: i just thank god every single day that i didnt have to go that way because i really duno what i would have done?!?! i wish u a very H&H 9months and for your bean to stick stick stick:-D :hugs:


----------



## MeaganNW

Hi everyone,
I'm due July 17th with my 3rd child. I have a 7 year old son and a 14 month old little girl..
:)


----------



## alicecooper

You know how sometimes you think you're gonna have a bit of a problem?

I've just been told today by the Sister at the church (nun type of sister...not sibling type of sister!) that the date has been finalised for next year's First Holy Communions. 13th July 2013.
My daughter is going to be having her First Holy Communion then....

given that my due date is approximately 8th July....I maaaaayyyyyy have a weensy ickly bit of a problem here!


----------



## rabab780

Hi all, I'm due on 22nd July 2013 :happydance:
I've got my Bfp :bfp: so early at 7 dpo, unplanned pregnancy and I just took a test because I felt myself pregnant .(I know my body as I been pregnant many times before).
same day bought a digital test and.....can't believe my eyes (pregnant 1-2 weeks) did another test at 10 dpo (2-3 weeks).:baby:


----------



## Libbysmum

Lauki said:


> I'm scared too! Having two kids sounds mad! Sophie will only be 2. I'm going to have my hands full!!

Hey Lauki- I totally hear that...ours will be almost 2 when the new baby arrives. I am actually happy about that because with the one we lost she would have only been 17 months and I felt more overwhelmed about that than a 2 yr old. I think everyone just learns to adapt and manage things the best they can. So the floors may be a bit more sticky and the shelves may not get a dust but you will have two gorgeous babies to love. :flower:

DH may have to do a bit more around the house than with the first. LOL:haha:

I got to run cause the monkey got into my kitchen drawers and I now have a streamer of baking paper all over the floor!:growlmad:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Welcome to all the newbies!!

*waiting2012* - *hugs* great to see you here!! I was on the May board as well. :)

*Ilovehim* - glad the bath helped and your OH sounds like a dream! Mine can be like that one day and then seem like he's completely forgotten why I'm so out of it the next. Men... they're an odd sort! 

*whigfield* - oh my gosh!!!! That's terrifying! Have they been able to give you any reason why you bled so much? So glad you were able to get the scan and see the baby doing well.

I'm feeling the typical wretched tonight but we just got the toddler down so hopefully I can lay back and just chillax until I fall asleep...


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow july is just a filling up and filling up!!!! first i wanna say "WELCOME" *TO* all the (NEW LADIES) who just got their :bfp: congrats to each and everyone of you wishing you all a very H&H 9months!!!!! i know you ladies are gonna love this thread because we all get along great & the best ever we are DRAMA FREE YAY.

becca- yes im so glad that the bath had help,matter of fact i was sitting in the tub at 5am this morning lol dh came in and was like what ru doing i said umm what does it look like?! i know he just worries about me and yes he can be the best at TIMES.
However, be totally clueless the next day!! i know "Men" right?!?!? can't live with them & can't live with out them:-/i guess they feel the same about us thou

alice- oh wow that does sound like it might be a problem!! is their another way around it? lol maybe u can tell them look that date just doesnt work for me because u see i knew i was pregnant and due around then first so can u change it lol?!?!
or maybe you'll go alittle earlier around the 3rd or 4th or heck maybe u'll keep baby in alittle longer.
wouldnt it be crazy if you went into labor at the church,lol you wouldnt have to worry about getting the baby bapits then right haha just alittle joke i really hope you can fig something out i remember when i made my First Holy Communion,my aunt had made me the prettiest little white dress & my mom got me the prettiest shoes and i had a little thing on my head...ahhhh what id give to be that age again:-D good ol days right?! 
you know i felt like i was getting married with all the white i was wearing.
I cant wait till my son make his First Holy Communion,i got to re inroll him back into sunday school because he went all last year but then when it hit the summer he didnt wanna go so id thought id give him alittle break but last sunday when we went to church he said mommy when em i gonna go to my own school on sundays so that reminds me im gonna see what i gotta do tomorrow i know your so proud that your DD is making hers congrats!!!


WOW its almost 10pm here i havent stayed up this late in such a long time but im SLEEPING IN TOMORROW i wake up early all week long and im gonna sleep in late,i think im just gonna have to turn church on tv or something becausde i need the rest i really do well im gonna try to sleep ladies goodnight sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

[/QUOTE]

I'm already thinking about a family bed. Co-sleeping with everyone![/QUOTE]

Wow that would be some excellent birth control.

Really ladies its not as hard as you think its going to be. My two ar 14 month appart and truly we love it. I'm not going to lie sometimes it is hard. DH is a shift worker so half the time I'm lone at night, so sometimes you have to let one cry a little but you make it work. My youngest still wakes me at least twice a night. You adapt. Get in a groove and you'll be good. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome newbies and congrats on :BFP: s. crazy day did our holiday grocery shopping today and was way under budget which is awesome. got some homework done today as well. my hubby told me that last night he was driving home and thinking he cant wait to have a baby care seat in the back seat of his truck. he so cute. the little things lets me know he is thinking of the good things and not stressing like he could be.


----------



## Vankiwi

I am also due in July! I had a m/c at the end of September and found out I was preggo again just over 5 weeks later! :thumbup: Hoping for a sticky bean this time :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

BeccaMichelle--So great to see you here.. I wish we were still on the May board.. BUT GOD had other plans... :hugs: I'm so grateful to be here and so far so good..sunday is my week 4..WOW... And no real uncomfortable sx right now except for some aweful breakouts of my skin... How are you feeling hun? Good I hope!
Thank You ladies for the big WELCOME! I remember being due at the beginning of the month and watching all the new :bfp:s be announced and I prayed to make it to the end of the month's list... I am praying for all of you that we have wonderful problem free pg's and may next summer be the best yet!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Vankiwi Same thing happened to us except it was 6 wks after our mc...lol apparently you are a whole lot more fertile after a mc than normal.


----------



## Vankiwi

Yeah I had heard that but didn't expect it! We tried for a year before getting pg the first time, so didn't expect it to happen again so quickly! 
I got my beta results today and everything is looking great, so hopefully this one is it for both of us!


----------



## waiting2012

giddy now--my ticker changed... hee hee.. :happydance:

I kind of forgot to mention little things about myself... :dohh:

Stephanie (38--I'll be 39 in March), Jason (DH of 12 years on Nov. 27th/ just turned 36)
Wesley (My son--17 (18 in April) and engaged to get married in June 15,2013), Sahara (dh's dd--13/14 in January) and Adrian Renae (Our dd--turned 12 in October).. 

Thanks Again Ladies! :)


----------



## Mattysmommy

Hi ladies were due our second baby on the 21st July :) our son is 2 and a half :) xx


----------



## alicecooper

ilovehim91810 said:


> alice- oh wow that does sound like it might be a problem!! is their another way around it? lol maybe u can tell them look that date just doesnt work for me because u see i knew i was pregnant and due around then first so can u change it lol?!?!
> or maybe you'll go alittle earlier around the 3rd or 4th or heck maybe u'll keep baby in alittle longer.
> wouldnt it be crazy if you went into labor at the church,lol you wouldnt have to worry about getting the baby bapits then right haha just alittle joke i really hope you can fig something out i remember when i made my First Holy Communion,my aunt had made me the prettiest little white dress & my mom got me the prettiest shoes and i had a little thing on my head...ahhhh what id give to be that age again:-D good ol days right?!
> you know i felt like i was getting married with all the white i was wearing.
> I cant wait till my son make his First Holy Communion,i got to re inroll him back into sunday school because he went all last year but then when it hit the summer he didnt wanna go so id thought id give him alittle break but last sunday when we went to church he said mommy when em i gonna go to my own school on sundays so that reminds me im gonna see what i gotta do tomorrow i know your so proud that your DD is making hers congrats!!!

Thanks. Unfortunately the date can't be changed. It's not just her having her Holy Communion, there are about 12 children all having it together, so the date is fixed by the church.

I mentioned it to Sister and she was like "Oh well never mind she could have it without you there then if you're not available". I felt like crying. I realise she's never had children so clearly doesn't get where I'm coming from with this, but that made me feel so sad that I would miss my DD's First Holy Communion.

Bad enough that I missed DD's 4th birthday because I was in hospital having just had DS2! I don't want to miss another special moment in her life, especially something like this that only happens once in her life.

I may be late - I have a track record of being late, but you have to admit it's pushing it!

I suppose I can't predict this stuff I'll just have to wait and see what happens but I have a bad feeling about it :(


----------



## Wriggley

:hugs: missranda


----------



## myra

Luminescent- I'm just catching up on all the pages of postings in the past couple days. I'm so sorry. I hope that when you go in tomorrow, they are able to find the little bean in the right place.

And if its the worst case scenario, at least they are catching it early on (not that it makes it an easy thing to have to go through). My mom had an eptopic (though they didn't know it til late)- and still very quickly went on to conceive my brother and a year later, my sister. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## myra

Whigfield- how are you doing? What a scary experience~I would be beside myself with the way the hospital staff treated you. I'm sorry. I hope you're getting some good rest at your mothers. :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

alicecooper said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> alice- oh wow that does sound like it might be a problem!! is their another way around it? lol maybe u can tell them look that date just doesnt work for me because u see i knew i was pregnant and due around then first so can u change it lol?!?!
> or maybe you'll go alittle earlier around the 3rd or 4th or heck maybe u'll keep baby in alittle longer.
> wouldnt it be crazy if you went into labor at the church,lol you wouldnt have to worry about getting the baby bapits then right haha just alittle joke i really hope you can fig something out i remember when i made my First Holy Communion,my aunt had made me the prettiest little white dress & my mom got me the prettiest shoes and i had a little thing on my head...ahhhh what id give to be that age again:-D good ol days right?!
> you know i felt like i was getting married with all the white i was wearing.
> I cant wait till my son make his First Holy Communion,i got to re inroll him back into sunday school because he went all last year but then when it hit the summer he didnt wanna go so id thought id give him alittle break but last sunday when we went to church he said mommy when em i gonna go to my own school on sundays so that reminds me im gonna see what i gotta do tomorrow i know your so proud that your DD is making hers congrats!!!
> 
> Thanks. Unfortunately the date can't be changed. It's not just her having her Holy Communion, there are about 12 children all having it together, so the date is fixed by the church.
> 
> I mentioned it to Sister and she was like "Oh well never mind she could have it without you there then if you're not available". I felt like crying. I realise she's never had children so clearly doesn't get where I'm coming from with this, but that made me feel so sad that I would miss my DD's First Holy Communion.
> 
> Bad enough that I missed DD's 4th birthday because I was in hospital having just had DS2! I don't want to miss another special moment in her life, especially something like this that only happens once in her life.
> 
> I may be late - I have a track record of being late, but you have to admit it's pushing it!
> 
> I suppose I can't predict this stuff I'll just have to wait and see what happens but I have a bad feeling about it :(Click to expand...


wow she really thinks that its easy to just miss something like that?!
she must not understand at all:-/!!
i know what you mean about missing stuff because ive been there myself and it does hurt missing a moment in their lifes that you can never get back again:-(
yeah its pushing it but hey like you said you cant predict this kinda stuff,which sucks it be great if we could predict the future but hey thats just how life is!.
you know what thou,im sure god will make it all work out for the good because he knows how much it means to you<3 ill be praying for you to be able to make it their:hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Alice, sorry you are having these things come up with your DD!! Hopefully everything works itself out and you're able to make it! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! We are almost towards the end of July!!! I can't believe I'm 7 weeks!!! 1 more week til my appt!!! Then I can schedule my scan!


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning everyone,

well i made it to 7weeks! *YAY* im so thank-ful i go for my first scan tomorrow & i just really hope everything goes well,i can't wait to see my little jelly bean and make sure my little bean is growing ok.

i tell you one thing im alittle upset with myself because i havent really been doing much school work & i really wanna get as much as i can done before baby gets here:-/
it's just been hard because all's thats on my mind right now is baby baby baby baby lol
i know im probably not the only one but you know i really wanna be able to help dh one day.
i wanna be able to take some stress off him/get a bigger better house/buy my own car instead of having to use his..i mean yeah when he not working i can take it anywhere anytime and what really sucks is he got a work truck.
i wonder why he can't bring the work truck home sometimes?!?! that way i wouldn't have to worrie about getting up at 3am in the morning drag ds out with me or if the rest of the kids are there,you know their not older enough to be left at home!!!
i really gotta buckle down because in the end this will help this new baby baby baby and the rest of the kids out in the end oh and can't forget about DH my poor DH that bust his butt every single day and never seems to get a break:cry:
im hoping to that will start getting along better i mean we get along fine now but hey whats wrong with alittle more improvement?! "right"

*UPDATE ABOUT *MY* MOM*

ok so as some of you know ive been having alot of trouble with my mother and that it has got so bad that recently it has gottan so bad that ive actually told her i just want her to say away!.
of course i gave in thou because she kept leaving me messages crying that she will work on her and go get us some help, you know it really hurt me hearing her cry but then i think to myself what about all of the time she made me cry?!
not only that but my mom has been really sick the past couple of years:-(
she has a bag on her stomach that her poop goes in idk how to spell it i'll try but i know its wrong its called a coilisum bag<-that actually looks like it could be pretty close to right but ne how she got one of them a HUGE hernia the size of a basketball on her stomach back problems and all the bones in her right knee are broken im sorri theirs another word for it but my spelling seems to be little off this morning not only that but i know my markings are never in the right spot on here when i write so excuce me for that ladies or most of the time im on my phone!!!!
anyways but like i was saying my mom has all of that stuff wrong with her and on top of it she not helping her self out to much because she taken lots and lots of pain meds that is not good for ur body and on top of all that she has a few drinks a day of her liquor 43 & ginger ale:-( i know she in pain but i wish she just realize she killing herself and even know we have our differences i dont wanna lose my mother:cry:
i mean its bad enough that i dont talk or see my real father because of somethings that happen when i was younger but thank god for a friend of my mothers that has been there since day one is in own life because without him my son wouldnt have a poppop and omg just so much more,he really is a angel sent from above!!!!
but ill make this ending short me and my mother are gonna get us some help because we know that we are all that we got and that we need each other  fingers crossed ladies

hope everyones weekend is going good and everyone have a very blessed sunday


----------



## PeachyATL

Hi ladies, I would like to join as well. I am pregnant with #2 and due on July 24, 2013.


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim, he might not be able to take his work truck home. I know my stepdad used to drive around in his work car and he brought it home every night. Well in August he was pulling out of a place packed with so many cars and a girl hit him. Well it was his fault for failing to yield so they made everyone sign things and that no one was allowed to take any cars home again. Work cars were for work only. So he had to go out and buy his own car. Some places just dont allow it, not sure about his company though.

AHHH!! I love Hallmark channel and the Christmas movies they are playing already! I can't get enough of them!! 

I'm supposed to be doing homework too. I have so much to do before tonight at midnight. Thankfully my last class is over 2 days before Christmas :-/ I hate they brought it so close to Christmas but I'm taking the next 2 semesters off and OH graduates in April so I'm super excited to see him hitting his goals and next is basic training! He finally lost 5 lbs this week which is huge for him! He hasn't been able to lose any at all! So he went to the YMCA this week and met a personal trainer who told him what he needed to do so he's finally getting some of that weight off!! YAY!!! I know he feels awesome finally seeing some loss. So hopefully he'll keep getting it off! I told him he has to stop the fast food but he just never did until this week.


----------



## alannadee

Hi every one, sorry I've been away for a while. Here is a quick update- still no news on the slapped cheek virus, still waiting for my blood results. But the docs sent me for an early scan on Wednesday as I had had some spotting, baby was there, measuring 5 weeks not 7 weeks, but there was a heart beat, they said I could have got my dates wrong. I'm not hopeful as this is what happened last time and when I went for a follow up scan it had died. I have another scan next Monday, 26th. Fingers crossed everything will be ok this time. I do have real bad all day feeling sick, which I suppose is a good sign.


----------



## JJsmom

alannadee, hopefully you are just a bit off on your dates! I'm hoping you see great things on the 26th!!!! Praying for you and your bean!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to all the people I missed and welcome to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

Good luck with your first scan Maksmama, can't wait to hear how it goes!

Lauki - I got to my mum's thankfully and I'll be here until Thursday night. She is fussing over me like crazy but it's nice! :haha:

Becca - No reason. I still think it's the area of bleeding that we saw before. I hope! :haha:

Thanks Myra, we are pretty mad. I actually remembered that the doctor was talking about taking me to theatre to perform an abortion procedure on me to make sure everything had been passed -- without even scanning me??! What makes me so mad was that I was treated as if I was already miscarrying/had miscarried without anyone considering I could still be pregnant. I have a healthy baby (possibly 2) inside me for God's sake!! :growlmad:

ilovehim - Congrats on getting to 7 weeks! So excited for your scan. You'll have to put a pic up here!!

alannadee - Keeping fingers crossed for you hun. Our baby measured 4 days behind (I know it's a crappy comparison) but caught up - hopefully your baby will catch up too (or your dates are just out). :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Wow we just found.out my bil's wife is pregnant with their first....she is due exactly a week after me! makes me very happy we have still not told our families, now they can have their big moment for quite some time :)


----------



## MissFox

Sore boobs have really kicked in now. I didn't have this with DD. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## mummyclo

Scan tomorrow to see if I am miscarrying :(
Wish me luck!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck mummyclo!!! Hope everything turns out great and you get to see your little bean! Positive thoughts your way!! :hugs:


----------



## myra

Good luck mummyclo!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck mummyclo and alannadee, I'm praying for the best for your little beans xx


----------



## lalalo

Good luck mummyclo and alannadee. Shall say a prayer at mass this evening for all our worrying mammas. x


----------



## Lauki

good luck Mummyclo! Really hope everything's okay!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Congratulations to all the new ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## donna noble

Hoping the best for you mummyclo! I have had a lot of pain today: (. I hope not a bad sign.


----------



## caro103

alannadee said:


> Hi every one, sorry I've been away for a while. Here is a quick update- still no news on the slapped cheek virus, still waiting for my blood results. But the docs sent me for an early scan on Wednesday as I had had some spotting, baby was there, measuring 5 weeks not 7 weeks, but there was a heart beat, they said I could have got my dates wrong. I'm not hopeful as this is what happened last time and when I went for a follow up scan it had died. I have another scan next Monday, 26th. Fingers crossed everything will be ok this time. I do have real bad all day feeling sick, which I suppose is a good sign.

aw hun, I so hope they've just got your dates wrong, you've already been through so so much :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Scan tomorrow to see if I am miscarrying :(
> Wish me luck!

good luck hun, hope you're not and bubs is fine in there! 



Lovn.sunshine said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!!

thanks for still updating! hope you find out you've got a sticky bean in a couple days :thumbup: xx


----------



## maratobe

good luck tomorrow mummyclo!
my symptoms are in full swing! my boobs have grown, are so veiny, and sore. im bloated big time and i can no longer drink my morning coffee because it smells awful!! 
im soon to be returning to work and my boss wants me to work over night 11.30pm til 8am but im so worried about my night insulin which is a long lasting insulin so you're supposed to take it when you sleep. but 3 days a week i will be messed up....im stressing myself worrying that im gonna throw everything out of whack and maybe i shouldnt go back to work....im gonna have to talk to my specialist! :(


----------



## Libbysmum

MissFox said:


> Sore boobs have really kicked in now. I didn't have this with DD. Hope you're all doing well.

Maybe you will have a boy this time? By the way your DD is gorgeous what a cute little chunky monkey! Reminds me of our own DD. I just hope this time I get a more petite baby to actually fit into the little newborn clothes I purchased for the first one but never got to fit her.:thumbup:

So sorry for what Alana and Mummyclo are going through...hopefully they will be able to give you both good news! It is so nerve wracking. I felt the same way late last week almost made myself sick with worrying. Turns out the little peanut is in the right spot and heart was beating nicely. DH said he wont be able to fully relax until I pop it out at the end of the 9mths and its in his arms having a cuddle.:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> good luck tomorrow mummyclo!
> my symptoms are in full swing! my boobs have grown, are so veiny, and sore. im bloated big time and i can no longer drink my morning coffee because it smells awful!!
> im soon to be returning to work and my boss wants me to work over night 11.30pm til 8am but im so worried about my night insulin which is a long lasting insulin so you're supposed to take it when you sleep. but 3 days a week i will be messed up....im stressing myself worrying that im gonna throw everything out of whack and maybe i shouldnt go back to work....im gonna have to talk to my specialist! :(

Can you ask your GP maybe they can give you some helpful advice or something else to control the diabetes? Bit of a tough situation...so glad I am not working right now although this year all I did was Friday afternoon tutoring which wasn't hard at all just a bit of a drive. I would ask DH what he thinks too if it is going to effect the baby or your health then I would be weighing up if work is really worth the risk.:hugs:

Got my Dr appointment today to discuss my scan results:dohh:...I am seeing a female doctor this time as the regular doc is away. I have seen the female doctor a few times in the past she is nice enough just never really warmed to her style of doctoring but what can you do?:wacko:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mummyclo & Alannadee - I am hoping for the best for both of you. I am so sorry for the worry you are facing :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

mummyclo said:


> Scan tomorrow to see if I am miscarrying :(
> Wish me luck!

Good luck mummyclo, thinking positive vibes for you.


----------



## Meadowlark

Hi All,

I am just wondering if I can tag along for the ride on your July thread. Officially I am due the 29th of June but a recent scan showed I am two weeks behind and will most likely end up with a DD in July if all goes well.

I have not joined in on the June thread much as most of the ladies seem much further along and I am very jelous as they are all having their 12 week scans and their fruit tickers are bigger (sulk).

I hope you all dont mind. Good luck mummyclo for your scan:hugs:


----------



## NennaKay

Hi, my name is Jenna! My OH and I are expecting our first baby on July 1st! :cloud9: So excited to get to know you ladies... Good luck to everyone and a Happy and Healthy Nine Months!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

Libbys- thank you! My pics are sooo old (she was 4 months old!) I have only had my phone as internet for quite some time.
I'm hoping for a boy this time. I have a feeling it is a boy. I didn't get a feeling either way with my last pregnancy. 
And I totally know what you mean on hoping for a smaller baby! DD was 8lbs so wore her newborn clothes for two weeks. 
Woohoo! I'm 4 weeks today lol.


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome Meadowlark! You're fruit ticker will fit in just perfect on this thread :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Meadowlark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just wondering if I can tag along for the ride on your July thread. Officially I am due the 29th of June but a recent scan showed I am two weeks behind and will most likely end up with a DD in July if all goes well.
> 
> I have not joined in on the June thread much as most of the ladies seem much further along and I am very jelous as they are all having their 12 week scans and their fruit tickers are bigger (sulk).
> 
> I hope you all dont mind. Good luck mummyclo for your scan:hugs:

Of course we don't mind, you are very welcome :hugs:
Though I am very jealous of your raspberry :haha:


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> Meadowlark said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am just wondering if I can tag along for the ride on your July thread. Officially I am due the 29th of June but a recent scan showed I am two weeks behind and will most likely end up with a DD in July if all goes well.
> 
> I have not joined in on the June thread much as most of the ladies seem much further along and I am very jelous as they are all having their 12 week scans and their fruit tickers are bigger (sulk).
> 
> I hope you all dont mind. Good luck mummyclo for your scan:hugs:
> 
> Of course we don't mind, you are very welcome :hugs:
> Though I am very jealous of your raspberry :haha:Click to expand...

Me too! I want Raspberry :haha: only a few more days :)


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey Ladies, If anyone wants to see what their little peanuts are doing in there right now in live view, go to this amazing site I'v found www.ehd.org and you can go to the Movie theater and pick how far along you are. They have footage of the fetus at that stage. It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome NennaKay & Meadowlark!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to all of us!! 

I was trying to work on homework and kept falling asleep so decided to take a nap. DS had done nothing but wake me up. :( First time was because I started snoring apparently and he didn't want to hear it and the second was because he clogged the toilet up. All this in less than 30 mins. I'm so tired and have so much homework but I can't think with being so darn tired!


----------



## Dazed

3rdbabybump said:


> Hey Ladies, If anyone wants to see what their little peanuts are doing in there right now in live view, go to this amazing site I'v found www.ehd.org and you can go to the Movie theater and pick how far along you are. They have footage of the fetus at that stage. It's absolutely amazing.

That is soo cool! Thanks.


----------



## whigfield

Keeping all my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you mummyclo! :hugs:

Welcome Meadowlark! You'll be furthest ahead of everyone here but still close to most of us! :happydance:

Welcome NennaKay! :happydance:

3rdbabybump - It wanted me to buy the videos but I managed to find some snippets on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05qYG4pIkxc&feature=plcp


----------



## 3rdbabybump

whigfield said:


> Keeping all my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you mummyclo! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Meadowlark! You'll be furthest ahead of everyone here but still close to most of us! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome NennaKay! :happydance:
> 
> 3rdbabybump - It wanted me to buy the videos but I managed to find some snippets on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05qYG4pIkxc&feature=plcp

I'm not sure where you went Whig but it's never asked me to purchase the videos. When you go to the site on the left hand side there's a list and in there you go to Movie Theater. Then it drops down the dates once you've clicked on it. Click on your date range and it pulls up a play list. You can just click on the video and it should let you see it. It does show and option to BUY NOW but you don't have to.


----------



## myra

Meadowlark- I look forward to joining you in the Raspberry category tomorrow


----------



## JJsmom

That's so cool 3rdbabybump!!!! Thank you for showing that link!


----------



## sandoval_star

3rdbabybump - thank you! Amazing! x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Updated page 1 [again :haha:] 

Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

~~~~~~~

I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:


----------



## oneandtwo

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Updated page 1 [again :haha:]
> 
> Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:

Contracts!!! I'll keep my fingers and.toes.crossed.for you :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Yayy lovn, congratulations! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Congrats *Lovn*!! 

Golly... so many posts I want to reply to but honestly... my ms is feeling like food poisoning. I'm tired, my head hurt, I'm nauseous my skin hurts! It's horrible. I just want to curl up and die. It's pretty bad all day but seems to get worse after 5 o'clock. :( I just don't know how I'm gonna get the strength to last 4 more months of this... I'm so worried that my daughter is going to have horrible memories of the last year we get to spend alone together because I'm always about to burst into tears or doubled over!! *grrr* Sooo thankful to actually be pregnant but this will definitely be our last!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats lovn!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Updated page 1 [again :haha:]
> 
> Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:

congrats lovn!!! :happydance::happydance:
lots of sticky dust for you and that you end up in july hehe :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Updated page 1 [again :haha:]
> 
> Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:

That's so awesome!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow mummyclo!
> my symptoms are in full swing! my boobs have grown, are so veiny, and sore. im bloated big time and i can no longer drink my morning coffee because it smells awful!!
> im soon to be returning to work and my boss wants me to work over night 11.30pm til 8am but im so worried about my night insulin which is a long lasting insulin so you're supposed to take it when you sleep. but 3 days a week i will be messed up....im stressing myself worrying that im gonna throw everything out of whack and maybe i shouldnt go back to work....im gonna have to talk to my specialist! :(
> 
> Can you ask your GP maybe they can give you some helpful advice or something else to control the diabetes? Bit of a tough situation...so glad I am not working right now although this year all I did was Friday afternoon tutoring which wasn't hard at all just a bit of a drive. I would ask DH what he thinks too if it is going to effect the baby or your health then I would be weighing up if work is really worth the risk.:hugs:
> 
> Got my Dr appointment today to discuss my scan results:dohh:...I am seeing a female doctor this time as the regular doc is away. I have seen the female doctor a few times in the past she is nice enough just never really warmed to her style of doctoring but what can you do?:wacko:Click to expand...

:flower: i hope your appointment goes well! i dont see my doctor again until the 30th which seems like forever away!! 
i will deff be getting some advice from the specialist, im sure there is something they can do to help get me around the dilemma, the main problem is; if i work at 11.30pm on a monday til 8am on the tuesday and i take the insulin when i go to bed on tuesday morning, then i wake up at 5pm...if i go back to bed like normal at 10pm on tuesday i take the insulin again so im doubling up! :dohh: if it comes down to work or my health or the baby's health im deff not going to do it.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Thank you so much ladies. We feel very lucky to be pregnant again so quick! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Congrats Lovin!!!!!!!! I'm very excited for you and that we get to have you on our list again...aug 2 is close enough to July!:happydance:


----------



## lalalo

BeccaMichelle said:


> Congrats *Lovn*!!
> 
> Golly... so many posts I want to reply to but honestly... my ms is feeling like food poisoning. I'm tired, my head hurt, I'm nauseous my skin hurts! It's horrible. I just want to curl up and die. It's pretty bad all day but seems to get worse after 5 o'clock. :( I just don't know how I'm gonna get the strength to last 4 more months of this... I'm so worried that my daughter is going to have horrible memories of the last year we get to spend alone together because I'm always about to burst into tears or doubled over!! *grrr* Sooo thankful to actually be pregnant but this will definitely be our last!

Don't worry, my mum had hyperemesis gravitas with my brother when I was 2 and my sister when I was 5 and I don't remember any of it- including hospital stays!! All she knows is her mummy loves her. x


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Lovn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! 

Becca, hope you feel better!!!!!

Mara, I know what you mean by your appt seeming so far away! I finally have my appt a week from tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm nervous but hoping everything goes great for everyone at their appts!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lalalo said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats *Lovn*!!
> 
> Golly... so many posts I want to reply to but honestly... my ms is feeling like food poisoning. I'm tired, my head hurt, I'm nauseous my skin hurts! It's horrible. I just want to curl up and die. It's pretty bad all day but seems to get worse after 5 o'clock. :( I just don't know how I'm gonna get the strength to last 4 more months of this... I'm so worried that my daughter is going to have horrible memories of the last year we get to spend alone together because I'm always about to burst into tears or doubled over!! *grrr* Sooo thankful to actually be pregnant but this will definitely be our last!
> 
> Don't worry, my mum had hyperemesis gravitas with my brother when I was 2 and my sister when I was 5 and I don't remember any of it- including hospital stays!! All she knows is her mummy loves her. xClick to expand...

Thanks Lalalo! :) That helps. I had a friend say something similar the other day when I was upset that Jessica and I basically spent all day in bed watching movies together. Even if we're not baking cookies or building block castles hopefully she knows how much I love her! 

She just came in a little while ago when I started sobbing because Darius Rucker's It won't be like this for long was on. She started wiping my tears away and telling me to take deep breathes. She's such an awesome little girl.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,

well ive been at the hospital all day because i couldnt stop throwing up & it hurt so bad that i was scared that something was wrong! they said that everything looked fine even did a ultrasound but the teach was a real B**** she wouldnt let me see the screen,she wouldnt tell me nothing,when i got down to u/s she was like oh ur down here for just that WHY DO THEY WANT to do a scan?! im like wow really and then i heard her turn up the sound and heard a heartbeat & when i went to ask her if it was the babys she was like you came in to the ER so i can't tell you anything,then she hurry up and turn it back down!.
i can believe how rude she was,anyway the doctor came back in the room of course like an hour or 2 after i got back from the scan and i was in tears waiting to hear something DH got really po too but the dr came in and said that your baby has a heartbeat and that eveyrthing look fine she didnt say how many weeks it measure of how good the heartbeat was but it made me feel good that she said all was well so i felt alot better about that
they gave me lots of fluids and some nausea stuff which made me feel so much better!

i cant wait to go for my actually scan tomorrow where i'll get to see my baby hear & see the heart beat and on top of it get PICTURES YAY!!! i feel so much better to know that there will be a baby on the screen tomorrow!!!

Welcome AGAIN to all the new ladies!! H&H 9months

lovn- im so happy for you!!! that is so great that you got your bfp so SOON!! they do say that after M/C u get preggiers faster u should post a picture of ur test id love to see it:-D ekkkk im so happy for you STICK BABY STICK STICK STICK my daddys birthday is augs 2nd and my moms the 11th


----------



## maratobe

JJsmom said:


> Congrats Lovn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!
> 
> Becca, hope you feel better!!!!!
> 
> Mara, I know what you mean by your appt seeming so far away! I finally have my appt a week from tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm nervous but hoping everything goes great for everyone at their appts!!!

it seems to be going so slow haha i booked the appointment weeks ago and its still seems like ages away haha i had a scan last friday though so i know bub is in there i just wanna see again :thumbup:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Gosh *ilovehim*! what inconsiderate staff! I mean yeah you were in the emergency room but were they all absent the day they went over compassion in med school?? 

Hopefully you have a wonderfully patient tech when you go in tomorrow for your proper scan. 

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## maratobe

ilovehim- im so sorry the tech was very nasty! i didnt get to hear the baby's heartbeat at our scan and she only showed me the baby for about 5 seconds. but a plus is that you get pictures tomorrow! i hope the sickness has settled down as well :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> well ive been at the hospital all day because i couldnt stop throwing up & it hurt so bad that i was scared that something was wrong! they said that everything looked fine even did a ultrasound but the teach was a real B**** she wouldnt let me see the screen,she wouldnt tell me nothing,when i got down to u/s she was like oh ur down here for just that WHY DO THEY WANT to do a scan?! im like wow really and then i heard her turn up the sound and heard a heartbeat & when i went to ask her if it was the babys she was like you came in to the ER so i can't tell you anything,then she hurry up and turn it back down!.
> i can believe how rude she was,anyway the doctor came back in the room of course like an hour or 2 after i got back from the scan and i was in tears waiting to hear something DH got really po too but the dr came in and said that your baby has a heartbeat and that eveyrthing look fine she didnt say how many weeks it measure of how good the heartbeat was but it made me feel good that she said all was well so i felt alot better about that
> they gave me lots of fluids and some nausea stuff which made me feel so much better!
> 
> i cant wait to go for my actually scan tomorrow where i'll get to see my baby hear & see the heart beat and on top of it get PICTURES YAY!!! i feel so much better to know that there will be a baby on the screen tomorrow!!!
> 
> Welcome AGAIN to all the new ladies!! H&H 9months
> 
> lovn- im so happy for you!!! that is so great that you got your bfp so SOON!! they do say that after M/C u get preggiers faster u should post a picture of ur test id love to see it:-D ekkkk im so happy for you STICK BABY STICK STICK STICK my daddys birthday is augs 2nd and my moms the 11th

Ugghh im so sorry they treated you that way! That sucks but I'm glad everything seems to be ok with baby!

~~~~~~~~

Thank you! We hope its sticky too. And thats awesome its your dads birthday too! 
Here's our faint bfp [I swear its so much more obvious irl] this one was the darkest of the three I took [two different brands]. It was only a 2 hour hold so we were shocked to see anything at all! I'll take a frer tomorrow! 

[9dpo afternoon on a 2 hour hold]

https://i.imgur.com/lQlaD.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

MissFox said:


> Libbys- thank you! My pics are sooo old (she was 4 months old!) I have only had my phone as internet for quite some time.
> I'm hoping for a boy this time. I have a feeling it is a boy. I didn't get a feeling either way with my last pregnancy.
> And I totally know what you mean on hoping for a smaller baby! DD was 8lbs so wore her newborn clothes for two weeks.
> Woohoo! I'm 4 weeks today lol.

I hope we are having a boy too cause my mum already got blue things for it. Our DD was almost 9 pounds (8pounds 11 ounces) I hear you there!:coffee: This time I am going to ask for all the drugs!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

maratobe said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lovn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!
> 
> Becca, hope you feel better!!!!!
> 
> Mara, I know what you mean by your appt seeming so far away! I finally have my appt a week from tomorrow. I can't wait! I'm nervous but hoping everything goes great for everyone at their appts!!!
> 
> it seems to be going so slow haha i booked the appointment weeks ago and its still seems like ages away haha i had a scan last friday though so i know bub is in there i just wanna see again :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's so exciting to get to see your little bean!! I can't wait til they book my scan! I will find out I guess on the 26th as to when I'll get to have it. They said they help me book it at the hospital because they don't do scans there. Woohoo!!!! Dinner just walked in the house! HAHA!


----------



## Libbysmum

I forgot to mention the Lady doctor I saw wants to see me every 4 weeks? I don't remember doing that with the first pregnancy? Seems like an aweful lot but maybe it will be for the best. She gave me the forms for the 12wk scan and bloodwork...said to book it up now as the waiting list may be terrible.


----------



## maratobe

every 4 weeks is ok, i have to go every 2 weeks being high risk haha yeah book in for you 12 week scan now cause its coming up christmas time! im hoping to get mine in before we go away for christmas!
JJsmom i hope they give you a date of your scan! :)


----------



## MissFox

I can see that's a pretty clear positive!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

thanks ladies im just thankful that everything is ok with baby & i can not wait till tomorrow im just scared that something gonna go wrong not with the baby i mean of course i know that all is well as far as baby goes!but i mean like im just hoping dh gets off of work in time i told him tonight that to just let me know if he dont think that he is going to be able to make it because i will find a way there myself or idk cause i really want him there ugh well he said he make it no matter what but will see about that:-$

lovn- wow that looks good for 9dpo im so happy for you:dance: just please relax mama take a easy

libby- i see my doctor every 4weeks as well intill i get to the end then she see me every 2weeks i really think tomorrow im gonna change doctors tomorrow im gonna fig out a way to see my doctor that i saw with my son because im just not feeling this other doctor at all or im gonna try one of the other doctors they have there that ive heard good about wish me luck

and i wanna wish everyone GOOD LUCK as well<3


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey Everyone. 

I haven't really had the MS yet but fatigue is kicking my butt. Also, DH and were in the Toronto Santa Claus Parade today with the community marching band. If anyone wants to know the formula for how tired I was... 6km @ 3hrs = a 3+hr nap :haha:

I don't know what I was thinking when I agreed to carry the banner!!! They have another parade in 2 weeks and are all 'so you'll come with us then??' and I'm like ummm let me recover from this. NO WAY am I marching at 7 weeks even if it is shorter... the smell of horse poo was more than enough at 5 weeks... I can't imagine it later on!

So that was my day. Now back to my sleep. I only got up to drink some coconut water as I find it hydrates me way better than anything. 

For the ladies with super bad morning sickness. If you don't have meds or are nervous about them, did you try steeping ginger? I have migraines and IBS and I find that's the only thing that works for my nausea when they flare up. Strong mint tea works sometimes too. May be worth a shot, and then save the drugs/ER visits for the super bad spells?

:hugs: everyone. Back to sleep for me :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## JJsmom

mmmMMMMmmm!! I love this time of year!! Enjoying me some eggnog!!! Night everyone! Finishing up homework then finally passing out since I didn't get my nap I really needed earlier!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> mmmMMMMmmm!! I love this time of year!! Enjoying me some eggnog!!! Night everyone! Finishing up homework then finally passing out since I didn't get my nap I really needed earlier!

I have been looking for eggnog in the stores but have not seen it where we live...is raw egg ok while pregnant?? I wasn't sure. I had 1 hour nap this afternoon cause I hardly slept at all last night. Then the landlord came over to fix our roof so that ended my nap or I'd still be snoring:xmas4::xmas4::xmas2::xmas1::xmas3::xmas5: I still got cards to write, prezzies to buy and mail to family, we did manage to put up our tree last week then the DD promptly pulled it on herself.
I have booked in my 12 wk scan which will actually be closer to 13wks...apparently that is the way they like it. December 28th! :happydance:
The first place I phoned shuts from Dec 21st til Jan 7th so annoyed I had to book all the way in the city!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libby, we have it here, and its my favorite in the holidays. im afraid to buy it though becouse im afraid i wont like it or it will make me sick.


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> mmmMMMMmmm!! I love this time of year!! Enjoying me some eggnog!!! Night everyone! Finishing up homework then finally passing out since I didn't get my nap I really needed earlier!
> 
> I have been looking for eggnog in the stores but have not seen it where we live...is raw egg ok while pregnant?? I wasn't sure. I had 1 hour nap this afternoon cause I hardly slept at all last night. Then the landlord came over to fix our roof so that ended my nap or I'd still be snoring:xmas4::xmas4::xmas2::xmas1::xmas3::xmas5: I still got cards to write, prezzies to buy and mail to family, we did manage to put up our tree last week then the DD promptly pulled it on herself.
> I have booked in my 12 wk scan which will actually be closer to 13wks...apparently that is the way they like it. December 28th! :happydance:
> The first place I phoned shuts from Dec 21st til Jan 7th so annoyed I had to book all the way in the city!Click to expand...

I don't believe the kind I get has actual raw egg in it. I'll have to look at the ingredients. My DS loves it and I'm surprised it has made it unopened until tonight! LOL! But I'll look it up when I get up in the morning. I just finished my homework so I'm passing out now. LOL! Have a great night everyone!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Quick Q? For those who've had early scans?
I should be nearly 7 weeks, will it be trans vag? Will I see anything if its ok? Should they see a HB at this stage?
Thanks x


----------



## Libbysmum

mummyclo said:


> Quick Q? For those who've had early scans?
> I should be nearly 7 weeks, will it be trans vag? Will I see anything if its ok? Should they see a HB at this stage?
> Thanks x

we had both...they did the transvag. cause it was too hard for them to see much the other way. but my uterus is reversed which makes it really hard for the sonographer.:thumbup: You wont see much big dark bit which is your uterus and a grey blob which is either the yolk sack or the baby...maybe they'll see twins? :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Updated page 1 [again :haha:]
> 
> Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:

:happydance::happydance: wow that is the best news to read this morning. Congratulations. I'm so glad you're back. I guess there could be quite a few August babies amongst us! 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello everyone, 

My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO. 

I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha: 

I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO.
> 
> I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha:
> 
> I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...

When I was preg with my son, all I ate with cheese ... Everything with cheese. Every lunch and dinner had to have grated cheese on :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO.
> 
> I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha:
> 
> I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...
> 
> When I was preg with my son, all I ate with cheese ... Everything with cheese. Every lunch and dinner had to have grated cheese on :haha:Click to expand...

I ate nothing but sausage rolls and egg mayo sandwiches when I was pregnant with my son :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

the midwife just rang me to arrange my first appointment. Wednesday at 6.30pm. That's a funny time isn't it?! Oh well.



Pink Flowers said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO.
> 
> I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha:
> 
> I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...

I've been eating a lot of cheese too, but then again I always want cheese haha. I'm a bit of a cheeseaholic.


----------



## Lauki

Libbysmum said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> mmmMMMMmmm!! I love this time of year!! Enjoying me some eggnog!!! Night everyone! Finishing up homework then finally passing out since I didn't get my nap I really needed earlier!
> 
> I have been looking for eggnog in the stores but have not seen it where we live...is raw egg ok while pregnant?? I wasn't sure. I had 1 hour nap this afternoon cause I hardly slept at all last night. Then the landlord came over to fix our roof so that ended my nap or I'd still be snoring:xmas4::xmas4::xmas2::xmas1::xmas3::xmas5: I still got cards to write, prezzies to buy and mail to family, we did manage to put up our tree last week then the DD promptly pulled it on herself.
> I have booked in my 12 wk scan which will actually be closer to 13wks...apparently that is the way they like it. December 28th! :happydance:
> The first place I phoned shuts from Dec 21st til Jan 7th so annoyed I had to book all the way in the city!Click to expand...

Raw egg is not okay when pregnant :(. So find one without raw egg in and you're good!

It's rubbish because I love me some homemade chocolate mousse!

Still not many symptoms apart from sickness in the afternoon/evening. But then I didn't have much with Sophie either! In a way it's great, but it's also nerve wrecking!

Lovn! Soooo soo happy for you :)! That's such awesome news, congratulations!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone is doing alright today!


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning ladies

im really not feeling good at all this morning "blah" i took a zofran tho so im really hoping that it kicks in soon because today is a busy busy day and i go for my scan today yay
well i gotta go try to brush my teeth without yaking wish me luck have a nice monday everyone


----------



## Lauki

Good luck with your scans today Mummyclo and Ilovehim :).


----------



## maratobe

good luck to the girls having their scans today! 
im off to bed...i am EXHAUSTED!!! :(


----------



## whigfield

Good luck to those with scans today! :flower:


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck to all those having scans today!!! 

Pink Flowers, the way I found out I was pregnant was my DS running through the house and hitting me in my breast! It hurt so bad! So I decided to take a test and sure enough 10dpo I got a positive! Ever since then my breasts have been massive sore! I can't lay on them and they constantly hurt even with or without a bra. They have grown too and they were already big enough as they were! 

I just woke up to get my shower for work. I am so darn tired!!! I want to cry because all I want to do is go back to bed! I'm going to have a hard time today I really hope it goes by fast and none of my coworkers bother me so I can try to get everything done I need to! My supervisor keeps asking me to train this new girl which I really don't mind but I need to make sure my work is getting done too! I have a pile on my desk from Friday that I have to start on and I know I'm going to get a massive pile of bills with it being Monday morning! Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO.
> 
> I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha:
> 
> I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...
> 
> When I was preg with my son, all I ate with cheese ... Everything with cheese. Every lunch and dinner had to have grated cheese on :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I ate nothing but sausage rolls and egg mayo sandwiches when I was pregnant with my son :haha:Click to expand...

That's exactly what I'm eating this time, I have a sausage roll every day! And most lunch times is an egg mayo roll...Fatty!! :haha:
I'm sure I'm having a boy again!


----------



## mummyclo

I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(


----------



## NennaKay

It's good that you get another scan so fast MummyClo! I hope you get to hear the heartbeat and see your little bean! :thumbup:


----------



## Lauki

Oh gosh, hope that this week flies by for you then! Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:.


----------



## donna noble

Perhaps you are just behind then? Hopefully next week will show good progress!


----------



## mummyclo

Hopefully I just got my dates wrong. 
I think a yolk sac is a good sign? Just got to wait till Next Tuesday to find out for sure.
Good thing is there was no 'extra fluid' in my uterus so bleeding probably from cervix :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

im so MAD right now dh boss is sending him to a job to VA and we live in baltimore MD so its like 2-3hours away ugh this is GRRRRR today just has not been going well at all and what makes me super mad is that dh boss knew he needed to get off early ugh this sucks:cry:


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo- the dates are probably just wrong!!! i wasnt sure when i O either but going off my LMP i was suppost to be due 6-28-13 but when they did a u/s i was like 2weeks behind.
as long as the babys in there and the hearts beating im sure all is well!! i know when i had my first scan done i was 5w 3d and alls i saw was the yolk sac but yesterday at the hospital the doctor said that their was a heartbeat and baby i didnt get to see cause the teach was a B**** but im praying everything is ok u probably just "O" later


----------



## oneandtwo

mummyclo said:


> I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
> I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
> I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(

Hopefully something shows up by next week! *hugs*


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi all! Just got my BFP this morning for #3!! Had been trying earlier this year but just got married last week [10th Nov] and was due to O the week leading up to the wedding and as we only DTD once I didn't think anything of it except my mood had been off. Am guessing I'm 11-12 dpo atm as I wasn't tracking my O other than a simple AF calendar! My DS [child #2] was born 21st July 2011 and his EDD was 17th July and as my AF was 10 days later this time I am guessing I'd be due around July 27th next year!
Lovely to meet you all!

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542931_3358420219684_1776937432_n.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

ilovehim91810 said:


> mummyclo- the dates are probably just wrong!!! i wasnt sure when i O either but going off my LMP i was suppost to be due 6-28-13 but when they did a u/s i was like 2weeks behind.
> as long as the babys in there and the hearts beating im sure all is well!! i know when i had my first scan done i was 5w 3d and alls i saw was the yolk sac but yesterday at the hospital the doctor said that their was a heartbeat and baby i didnt get to see cause the teach was a B**** but im praying everything is ok u probably just "O" later

Thanks for this! Makes me feel more hopeful! 
Glad your buba is happy in there :)


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Hi all! Just got my BFP this morning for #3!! Had been trying earlier this year but just got married last week [10th Nov] and was due to O the week leading up to the wedding and as we only DTD once I didn't think anything of it except my mood had been off. Am guessing I'm 11-12 dpo atm as I wasn't tracking my O other than a simple AF calendar! My DS [child #2] was born 21st July 2011 and his EDD was 17th July and as my AF was 10 days later this time I am guessing I'd be due around July 27th next year!
> Lovely to meet you all!
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542931_3358420219684_1776937432_n.jpg

Congrats! :happydance:
Eve!? I didn't know you were on BnB!
:D


----------



## Aaisrie

omg Chloe I didn't realise that was you!!! Hah!! Yea I've been on since before I got pregnant with Atticus but then left when it went all momtastic! I thought I'd rather have a nice group of bump buddies in here as that pregnancy was hell on earth and I could NOT have got through it without the girls here!! Hyperemesis, a bleed for 6 weeks and preterm labour.... all a bit scary so I'm hoping for a really easy [STICKY] pregnancy this time round!!! I just hope I don't lose this one :S Reallly worried atm and probably will be for a while!


----------



## oneandtwo

I know its a petty thing to be irked about but i keep getting more and more irritated that they changed my edd. especially because based off their "calculations" i wouldn't have even gone through implantation when i got my first 5 bfps or when i had my first beta done. im still considering myself as due onthe 1st cause my last sons dates were off too...he went from being behind to ahead and it made no sense based on conception, my dh and i knew to the day when he was conceived. and even though i don't know the day with this one i know its not what they are saying because my dh left right after/the day i ovulated so i know the last time we had sex before we conceived and the last logical date i could have ovulated in order to get a beta count when i did. so, do you think the docs will switch it back if i explain that yes the baby MAY be measuring little behind but thats normal for my boys and that their is no possible way their dates are accurate? i think she didn't measure well either cause the first measurement was 6+4 but then a couple others were into 7 wks so it turned the average measurement to equal 6+6. sorry, its totally a rambling but its grating on me especially because my husband deploy a week after 15wks which is the earliest the elective scan center will do a gender scan, if they keep my date as the 5th im worried they won't scan me and my husband will miss the gender scan, he's already going to miss the birth and first 3-6months i would really not like him to miss one more thing :(


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> omg Chloe I didn't realise that was you!!! Hah!! Yea I've been on since before I got pregnant with Atticus but then left when it went all momtastic! I thought I'd rather have a nice group of bump buddies in here as that pregnancy was hell on earth and I could NOT have got through it without the girls here!! Hyperemesis, a bleed for 6 weeks and preterm labour.... all a bit scary so I'm hoping for a really easy [STICKY] pregnancy this time round!!! I just hope I don't lose this one :S Reallly worried atm and probably will be for a while!

I know how you feel! I'm struggling atm. My previous posts explain it a bit more.
Lets hope for super sticky beans for us! Lovely for you to get a :bfp: just after you got married! (You looked gorgeous btw!) 
:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

mummyclo said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> omg Chloe I didn't realise that was you!!! Hah!! Yea I've been on since before I got pregnant with Atticus but then left when it went all momtastic! I thought I'd rather have a nice group of bump buddies in here as that pregnancy was hell on earth and I could NOT have got through it without the girls here!! Hyperemesis, a bleed for 6 weeks and preterm labour.... all a bit scary so I'm hoping for a really easy [STICKY] pregnancy this time round!!! I just hope I don't lose this one :S Reallly worried atm and probably will be for a while!
> 
> I know how you feel! I'm struggling atm. My previous posts explain it a bit more.
> Lets hope for super sticky beans for us! Lovely for you to get a :bfp: just after you got married! (You looked gorgeous btw!)
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you <3 yea I was O around the Wed of the week I was getting married and so it would have implanted on honeymoon so it's a wedding and honeymoon baby hahaha 
Where's your previous post and I'll have a nosy. I made a Dr appt this morning for Friday as we had so many losses the last time they said to do it straight away and get referred to EPU so hoping the Dr I see this time is understanding and REALLY hoping for no hyperemesis this time too.


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> omg Chloe I didn't realise that was you!!! Hah!! Yea I've been on since before I got pregnant with Atticus but then left when it went all momtastic! I thought I'd rather have a nice group of bump buddies in here as that pregnancy was hell on earth and I could NOT have got through it without the girls here!! Hyperemesis, a bleed for 6 weeks and preterm labour.... all a bit scary so I'm hoping for a really easy [STICKY] pregnancy this time round!!! I just hope I don't lose this one :S Reallly worried atm and probably will be for a while!
> 
> I know how you feel! I'm struggling atm. My previous posts explain it a bit more.
> Lets hope for super sticky beans for us! Lovely for you to get a :bfp: just after you got married! (You looked gorgeous btw!)
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you <3 yea I was O around the Wed of the week I was getting married and so it would have implanted on honeymoon so it's a wedding and honeymoon baby hahaha
> Where's your previous post and I'll have a nosy. I made a Dr appt this morning for Friday as we had so many losses the last time they said to do it straight away and get referred to EPU so hoping the Dr I see this time is understanding and REALLY hoping for no hyperemesis this time too.Click to expand...

Basically had spotting/bleeding and had scan today but measuring behind and they could only see yolk sac. So rescan in 8 days.....
Ugh! 
That's so sweet! Honeymoon baby :haha:


----------



## MrsMcP

Sorry you haven't got any answers yet mummyclo... I've been thinking of you! I'm keeping everything crossed x


----------



## whigfield

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Updated page 1 [again :haha:]
> 
> Congratulations to our newest ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> I added myself to the list, tentatively, with our [faint] positive today at 9dpo! :happydance: Our edd is actually Aug 2nd, 2013 but close enough I figure there's enough of a chance for a July birth! [if you all dont mind :winkwink:] We're hoping this is our sticky little weeble! :bunny:

Omg yay! Congrats and welcome back!!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Pink Flowers said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> My boobs have got bigger and sore already! I don't remember this from when I was pregnant with LO.
> 
> I am also wanting cheese alot, and last night all I could think about was chicken korma and naan bread :haha:
> 
> I could be a week out on my dates, so maybe that is why...

Haha I am craving cheese too! And indian.. Mmmm.. :haha:



mummyclo said:


> Quick Q? For those who've had early scans?
> I should be nearly 7 weeks, will it be trans vag? Will I see anything if its ok? Should they see a HB at this stage?
> Thanks x

I had one at 7w2d and it was abdominal - it's been abdominal since 6w3d actually! It really depends on what they can see - the first one I had was transvaginal. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

mummyclo said:


> Basically had spotting/bleeding and had scan today but measuring behind and they could only see yolk sac. So rescan in 8 days.....
> Ugh!
> That's so sweet! Honeymoon baby :haha:

Ohhh how scary for you :( I hope you have a sticky bean <3


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
> I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
> I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(

That's still good!! You don't know when you ovulated so your dates are still up for debate -- I think seeing a yolk sac can at least rule out ectopic, since there is a pregnancy established in the womb?? :shrug:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> Hi all! Just got my BFP this morning for #3!! Had been trying earlier this year but just got married last week [10th Nov] and was due to O the week leading up to the wedding and as we only DTD once I didn't think anything of it except my mood had been off. Am guessing I'm 11-12 dpo atm as I wasn't tracking my O other than a simple AF calendar! My DS [child #2] was born 21st July 2011 and his EDD was 17th July and as my AF was 10 days later this time I am guessing I'd be due around July 27th next year!
> Lovely to meet you all!
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542931_3358420219684_1776937432_n.jpg

congrats on both getting you :bfp: & getting married:wedding: what a great wedding gift huh H&H 9months WELCOME:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> mummyclo- the dates are probably just wrong!!! i wasnt sure when i O either but going off my LMP i was suppost to be due 6-28-13 but when they did a u/s i was like 2weeks behind.
> as long as the babys in there and the hearts beating im sure all is well!! i know when i had my first scan done i was 5w 3d and alls i saw was the yolk sac but yesterday at the hospital the doctor said that their was a heartbeat and baby i didnt get to see cause the teach was a B**** but im praying everything is ok u probably just "O" later
> 
> Thanks for this! Makes me feel more hopeful!
> Glad your buba is happy in there :)Click to expand...

aww girl u dont have to thank me! i just know that your going threw something right now and that your just worried!! you know i was really worried at first too when i first got my level checked they were 20something matter of fact when i went to the hospital yesterday i told the lady i was 7weeks pregnant and she like OH UR NOT PREGNANT BECAUSE WHEN WE DID UR BLOOD WORK BACK IN OCT IT YOUR LEVELS WERE ONLY 24.3 and i was like well for YOU INFO i followed up with my doctor and IM SO PREGNANT i said my levels were at 8,000 something about 2weeks ago and haha sure enough my levels are now 37696 thats like 30thousand more in only 2weeks that is crazi n to top it off the doctor said that baby has a heartbeat and all that good stuff.
like i said tho i must of just found out really really early on when i was pregnant,you know your probably just going threw the same thing and then on top of it all according to my LMP like i said i was EDD was 6-28 but acorrding to my beta levels i knew i wasnt that far not only my beta levels but the sonogram was showing that i wasnt that far along either so hopefully that is just all thats wrong im gonna try to find the site now about the levels because i looked it up and it said that alot of woman with low beta levels can still have a very healthy baby:hugs: inbox me if u ever wanna talk im here for you 100% all the way


----------



## ilovehim91810

*UPDATE*

ok ladies so im not gonna be able to make it to my scan today because of dh A hole boss sending him all the way to VA ugh dh was like ill leave early but i told him no because its around the holidays and he just cant lose his job right now! ha what em i talken about he can't afford to lose his job at all, not only that but i gotta meet up with my son teacher at 3pm and a bunch of other stuff today:-(.

Well i made DH a deal today I told him look since I went to the hospital last night & they told me that all was well with the baby,that their was a heartbeat plus all that other good stuff:-D so i told him that i will just go by myself this time,since he sat at the hospital with me for a couple of hours.
I made the appointment for Wed at 1pm, he said that if i made sure i got him to work on time that i could take the truck  so you know what that works for me i go for another scan before christmas too for my 12weeks scan and then to find out the GENDER and he said he would just take off that day!!

I know he feels really bad plus i kinda made him feel really really bad but i dont wanna wait any longer plus i dont him doing something stupid to get off work to lose his job or nething ugh it just sucks because i wouldve tried to have made my scan for last friday but i see it like this the longer i wait the better sonogram it will be:hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congrats on getting your BFP again so quickly lovnsunshine! You deserve it for keeping this thread continually so well updated! :hugs:

Oh ladies, tell me about the cheese... CHEESE, CHEESE, CHEESE, CHEESE AND MORE CHEESE!!!

AFM, I met my midwife today. She is so lovely! Made me feel completely at ease. Have a 2nd app booked for 11th Dec and 12 week scan on 20th Dec. I can't wait!!!


----------



## lalalo

Has anyone had pregnancy vertigo before? Exceptionally dizzy over night, can only keep my head facing straight ahead. Had 4 or 5 nights of it. I've had vertigo before, and following all the recommendations Google gives (increased fluids, keeping BM high)but it's quite frightening, looking for someone who survived it!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone hope you are all doing well. Congratulations to all the new members, hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months. 

I still seem to be doing OK at the moment. Only slight twinges of nausea. I do seem to be getting more tired though. This afternoon, I even managed to doze off for an hour or so whilst the builders were banging & hammering around upstairs! I am really happy though, we finally have hot water on demand! 



mummyclo said:


> I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
> I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
> I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(

At least they can see something so hopefully thats positive. Hopefully next weeks scan will be able to see more. 



Aaisrie said:


> Hi all! Just got my BFP this morning for #3!! Had been trying earlier this year but just got married last week [10th Nov] and was due to O the week leading up to the wedding and as we only DTD once I didn't think anything of it except my mood had been off. Am guessing I'm 11-12 dpo atm as I wasn't tracking my O other than a simple AF calendar! My DS [child #2] was born 21st July 2011 and his EDD was 17th July and as my AF was 10 days later this time I am guessing I'd be due around July 27th next year!
> Lovely to meet you all!
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542931_3358420219684_1776937432_n.jpg

Congratulations on your bfp & wedding! great news.


----------



## Aaisrie

ilovehim91810 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just got my BFP this morning for #3!! Had been trying earlier this year but just got married last week [10th Nov] and was due to O the week leading up to the wedding and as we only DTD once I didn't think anything of it except my mood had been off. Am guessing I'm 11-12 dpo atm as I wasn't tracking my O other than a simple AF calendar! My DS [child #2] was born 21st July 2011 and his EDD was 17th July and as my AF was 10 days later this time I am guessing I'd be due around July 27th next year!
> Lovely to meet you all!
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/542931_3358420219684_1776937432_n.jpg
> 
> congrats on both getting you :bfp: & getting married:wedding: what a great wedding gift huh H&H 9months WELCOME:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! :D 
Also Chloe I agree, just keep your chin up until you have something to worry about. I got told by the Dr that I was M/C at 14w with Atticus as I was bleeding so much and I bled for 6w [more daily than with AF] and he's here. <3


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello again everyone

so i called u/s the soonest they had an opening was for wed at 12:45noon so i took it!!
i also found out that my insurance will pay for a ride to my doctors so im going back to using my obgyn that ive been seeing since i was 15 and took care of my first pregnancy,plus is taken care of my sister right now and also took care of her with her first pregnancy so i more then trust her enough!! i cant tell you how much better im feeling now that i know my doctor and about her and that she wont hurt my baby or drop him or her lol


----------



## JP19

Hey Ladies!! Hope your all well today!
I've had a bad day of nausea haven't felt so sicky ever in my life... But on the plus side I'm super excited as just had my 12 week scan date through the post for 21st Dec!! Cannot wait, I bet these 4/5 weeks really drag!! xxx


----------



## luminescent

congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it! 

I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## Dazed

So sorry Luminescent! :cry:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

Oh no sweetie :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope that this is not a long process and you are able to start trying again very soon. Please take good care of yourself and know that we're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## lalalo

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

I am so sorry luminescent. sending much love. x


----------



## whigfield

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

So sorry luminescent. :hugs:


----------



## alannadee

mummyclo said:


> I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
> I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
> I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(

i had a scan last wednesday and it showed i was 2 weeks behind, i should have been 6wks 6days but only measured 5 wks. they could see a fluttering heart (not a proper beat) I go back on on monday for a follow up scan. Hopefully i just got my dates wrong but it is a worry as this is the pattern my last 2 miscarriages followed.


----------



## junemomma09

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

So sorry :(


----------



## alannadee

so sorry Luminescent:hugs:


----------



## TTDuck

Hi ladies - I just got my BFP and am expecting my first on July 25 (based on ovulation date)! I'm very excited to be here! I have a doctors appointment scheduled for next week! It was a little bit of a surprise since I had been having troubles with my cycle! 

Though I'll only be 5 weeks along, we are planning on telling family on Thanksgiving. We don't have the type of family you can really keep things from, and we're both bad at keeping secrets anyways! We know our family will support us whatever happens!


----------



## ilovehim91810

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

oh no lumine:cry: im so sorry but you know i know either way its hard but i think better to know now then to m/c later on!! this really bite i hate hearing this kinda stuff i cant even image what your are feeling right now:hugs: you should definitely should pop back around whenever you are feeling up to it i enjoyed getting to know you as well and i wish you the very best please inbox me netime if u would like to talk or nething:hugs: rest up sweetie and have a blessed holiday


----------



## ilovehim91810

TTDuck said:


> Hi ladies - I just got my BFP and am expecting my first on July 25 (based on ovulation date)! I'm very excited to be here! I have a doctors appointment scheduled for next week! It was a little bit of a surprise since I had been having troubles with my cycle!
> 
> Though I'll only be 5 weeks along, we are planning on telling family on Thanksgiving. We don't have the type of family you can really keep things from, and we're both bad at keeping secrets anyways! We know our family will support us whatever happens!

CONGRATS ON UR :BFP: WELCOME!!! WISHING YOU A H&H 9 MONTHS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Sorry to hear your sad news Lumi...I hope it isn't too painful an experience. When you feel ready you can try again. There are lots of support out there for women who have had mc - we had one in August and it was very traumatic. If you need to talk just message me. xoxo

Congrats to the new positives! 

Mummyclo maybe you are just early...It still may be a viable pregnancy...try not to worry.

Hope everyone else is doing well with their pregnancies. This is about the time (7wks +) that we lost our 2nd back in August...hoping this one sticks.

With the egg/mayo sandwhiches...I thought you were not suppose to eat Mayo? 
with the cheese...I was told no soft cheeses...but I been eating regular grated cheese and cheddar etc
I was told not to eat sour cream either...but I know from some posts that others have been eating it...maybe I am too super cautious but I like to side on the safe side for the babys sake.


----------



## Wriggley

im so sorry luminescent :hugs:


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry luminescent. If I could have one wish it would be to end all miscarriage so no one would know this pain. Take care of yourself. 

Alannadee, will be hoping the best for your next scan!


----------



## caro103

Massive congrats Lovn!! great news :D



TTDuck said:


> Hi ladies - I just got my BFP and am expecting my first on July 25 (based on ovulation date)! I'm very excited to be here! I have a doctors appointment scheduled for next week! It was a little bit of a surprise since I had been having troubles with my cycle!
> 
> Though I'll only be 5 weeks along, we are planning on telling family on Thanksgiving. We don't have the type of family you can really keep things from, and we're both bad at keeping secrets anyways! We know our family will support us whatever happens!

congrats hun!!

so sorry Luminescent:hugs::cry:

mummyclo, I so hope you've just got your dates wrong hun :hugs:

afm ms seems to have gone a bit :/...am praying this means nothing! anyone else had ms a little bit, ie. on saturday i felt pretty awful, then it pretty much disapear the past couple days. I've been able to eat more too. But i've still got a funny taste in my mouth so hoping all is fine in there!


----------



## ilovehim91810

alannadee said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I'm measuring behind, they could only see yolk sac :(
> I'm supposed to be around 6+4 but measuring more 5+
> I don't know when I ovulated. Got another scan in a week :(
> 
> i had a scan last wednesday and it showed i was 2 weeks behind, i should have been 6wks 6days but only measured 5 wks. they could see a fluttering heart (not a proper beat) I go back on on monday for a follow up scan. Hopefully i just got my dates wrong but it is a worry as this is the pattern my last 2 miscarriages followed.Click to expand...

hey alannadee
you probably just got ur dates wrong! i went threw the same thing because of course the month i get pregnant i didnt temp use opk or none of that lol so the only thing i can go off of is my LMP which put me at a due date of 6-28 but when i had my scan it put me at july8th and then i go for a scan wed which should tell me alot more because will be able to see a baby this time i wish you the best of luck and for a very sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

luminescent said:


> congrats to all the new BFPs..especially lovn! you deserve it!
> 
> I have bad news, my levels finally started dropping so it looks like I am miscarrying. :( I guess they're glad that my levels finally showed something conclusive, and no more talk of ectopic pregnancy was brought up. I just have to take my pills, lay low for a few days and hopefully be alright for thanksgiving. just trying to remember we can always try again.
> it's been fantastic getting to know all of you! maybe I will be back to check in. H&H 9 months to everyone!

so sorry hun:hugs: here if you need to talk. you can always try again, i wish a happy thanksgiving even under the circumstances.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Libbysmum said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Lumi...I hope it isn't too painful an experience. When you feel ready you can try again. There are lots of support out there for women who have had mc - we had one in August and it was very traumatic. If you need to talk just message me. xoxo
> 
> Congrats to the new positives!
> 
> Mummyclo maybe you are just early...It still may be a viable pregnancy...try not to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their pregnancies. This is about the time (7wks +) that we lost our 2nd back in August...hoping this one sticks.
> 
> With the egg/mayo sandwhiches...I thought you were not suppose to eat Mayo?
> with the cheese...I was told no soft cheeses...but I been eating regular grated cheese and cheddar etc
> I was told not to eat sour cream either...but I know from some posts that others have been eating it...maybe I am too super cautious but I like to side on the safe side for the babys sake.

You can have egg mayo as long as it isn't home made mayo. 

You can now have soft cheese as long as its pasteurised. I personally would not touch sour cream ... but I don't like it anyway. 

I have been eating mature cheddar, phili, boursan, and thats about it I think :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Lumi...I hope it isn't too painful an experience. When you feel ready you can try again. There are lots of support out there for women who have had mc - we had one in August and it was very traumatic. If you need to talk just message me. xoxo
> 
> Congrats to the new positives!
> 
> Mummyclo maybe you are just early...It still may be a viable pregnancy...try not to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their pregnancies. This is about the time (7wks +) that we lost our 2nd back in August...hoping this one sticks.
> 
> With the egg/mayo sandwhiches...I thought you were not suppose to eat Mayo?
> with the cheese...I was told no soft cheeses...but I been eating regular grated cheese and cheddar etc
> I was told not to eat sour cream either...but I know from some posts that others have been eating it...maybe I am too super cautious but I like to side on the safe side for the babys sake.



wishing u the best of luck and a very sticky sticky baby!!!!:hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

So sorry lumi :(

libbysmum-I've eaten everything besides deli meatsand soft cheeses (except i eat cream cheese, is that considered soft?) through each one of my pregnancies. i think its most important to use your judgement with food intake, especially in these early days its best to eat what you can stomach! im not too cautious with food though, i am very careful about medications and usually don't take anything that is not mandatory! 

eta: oh and i eat sour cream like its pudding LOL not literally but i do like it, a lot :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh Lumi I'm so sorry... the good news is that we seem to be extra fertile right after!! Our mc was in September. :hugs:

Oh my gosh guys, what's wrong with sour cream?! I've never heard that anywhere!


----------



## kaths101

Egg mayo is fine, as long as eggs are boiled and mayo is shop bought. I.e Hellmanns which is pasteurised. 
Cheese I just have chedder, i think it's Brie and Stilton etc you can't have. Im soooo gonna miss Stilton this Christmas.

What is everyone else going to miss this Christmas? 
(Of course it's totally worth it!)
I'm not a big drinker anyways so won't miss the alcohol!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you ladies for the reassurance...It makes me feel a whole lot better cause I ate a lot of potato salad before finding out I was up the duff. So glad to hear about the mayo...cause it is hard to escape. Another question while we are on the food topic...with the deli meats are they ok if they are cooked like on a pizza? I really love pepperoni pizza and not sure if it is ok cause it is sort of a deli meat.


----------



## Libbysmum

BeccaMichelle said:


> Oh Lumi I'm so sorry... the good news is that we seem to be extra fertile right after!! Our mc was in September. :hugs:
> 
> Oh my gosh guys, what's wrong with sour cream?! I've never heard that anywhere!

Not sure bec...just realized your DD is a Mackenzie...same as my 5 year old niece...it's not a very common name but I think it is pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Breadsticks

caro103 said:


> afm ms seems to have gone a bit :/...am praying this means nothing! anyone else had ms a little bit, ie. on saturday i felt pretty awful, then it pretty much disapear the past couple days. I've been able to eat more too. But i've still got a funny taste in my mouth so hoping all is fine in there!

I am the same way. Last week was CRAZY bad with morning sickness. I couldn't keep anything down most of the week and felt horrible. Saturday I went to a wedding, stayed out till 2AM (insane, right?), danced with friends, ate cake...felt great! Yesterday was bad again, but not as bad, I think I was just so tired from the wedding. Today I have all sorts of energy! I really don't get it lol. I have my first appointment Wednesday so we'll see what the dr says, but I'm sure it's fine to feel yuck some days and better others :) Maybe we are lucky and have already gotten through the worst of it? :thumbup:

I'm so sorry luminescent! :hugs: I will be thinking of you!

Lovn, that is such great news! I am so happy for you! :happydance:

As for me, I have the week off so I'm just kicking back and relaxing! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't panick about what I eat when pregnant! It's all "with a pinch of salt" it's just guidelines, not rules. I was eating a very medium steak last week which was more red than brown... complete with blood... my mouth is watering as I type thinking about it! LOL Everything in moderation is my rule :)


----------



## lalalo

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you ladies for the reassurance...It makes me feel a whole lot better cause I ate a lot of potato salad before finding out I was up the duff. So glad to hear about the mayo...cause it is hard to escape. Another question while we are on the food topic...with the deli meats are they ok if they are cooked like on a pizza? I really love pepperoni pizza and not sure if it is ok cause it is sort of a deli meat.

Listeria ( the bug potentially in deli meat) cannot survive in heat- as long as you cook the meat ON the pizza, rather than adding it after, you're totally fine. This goes for unpasteurised cheese too. Long as it's hot (over 165) listeria can't survive. 

There is NO recommendation to avoid deli meat in the UK, since the risk is so low- I wouldn't worry about it that much. x


----------



## Libbysmum

I hear you...when my mother was preggo she ate whatever she wanted there was no warning about anything. When my sisinlaw was preg she even had the occasional glass of wine without any bad effects on the baby. I just am probably over thinking it all.


----------



## myra

kaths101 said:


> Egg mayo is fine, as long as eggs are boiled and mayo is shop bought. I.e Hellmanns which is pasteurised.
> Cheese I just have chedder, i think it's Brie and Stilton etc you can't have. Im soooo gonna miss Stilton this Christmas.
> 
> What is everyone else going to miss this Christmas?
> (Of course it's totally worth it!)
> I'm not a big drinker anyways so won't miss the alcohol!

I miss goat cheese (tho they say its ok if pasturized, I've still been avoiding it for now)...I love spinach with goat cheese salad, avocado/goat cheese omelets, toast with goat cheese...um, you get the idea!


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Egg mayo is fine, as long as eggs are boiled and mayo is shop bought. I.e Hellmanns which is pasteurised.
> Cheese I just have chedder, i think it's Brie and Stilton etc you can't have. Im soooo gonna miss Stilton this Christmas.
> 
> What is everyone else going to miss this Christmas?
> (Of course it's totally worth it!)
> I'm not a big drinker anyways so won't miss the alcohol!
> 
> I miss goat cheese (tho they say its ok if pasturized, I've still been avoiding it for now)...I love spinach with goat cheese salad, avocado/goat cheese omelets, toast with goat cheese...um, you get the idea!Click to expand...

LOL Myra...I love feta and ricotta...so nice in salads! I have been avoiding these as I didn't know the rule about heat or pasteurization but I suppose that is what pasteurization:haha: means...it's been heated.:dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you ladies for the reassurance...It makes me feel a whole lot better cause I ate a lot of potato salad before finding out I was up the duff. So glad to hear about the mayo...cause it is hard to escape. Another question while we are on the food topic...with the deli meats are they ok if they are cooked like on a pizza? I really love pepperoni pizza and not sure if it is ok cause it is sort of a deli meat.

I have read to avoid pepperoni and salami (and sausage I think) because of the Sodium Nitrates they are preserved with. If you can find some without the Sodium Nitrate it should be fine to eat. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me because I am really missing my salami I bought before my BFP. I had been years since having it before I bought it.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow!!!!! :D 
They said I may get an ultrasound then as well, it just depends what the dr. Says. I'm hoping they give me one!!!


----------



## Medipea

6 weeks today and all day sickness has kicked in. So hard to work in a clinic and not gag all day long. I had to test someone's urine today and I could not stop gagging. My heightened sense of smell is killing me. I just keep reminding myself that new symptoms are a sign of a developing pregnancy. Have to see the positive. :)


----------



## MissFox

Listeria is serious. My friend had a still birth and the autopsy determined it was due to a listeria infection. It weakened her umbilical chord so when she went into labor it separated from the baby. Just my bit on that. However I understand that if you want (NEED lol) a cold cut sandwich then you can heat the meat til steaming and refrigerate so the meat is cold again.


----------



## DawnLu

I lost my baby at six and a half weeks... So you can take me off of here. This was my first pregnancy so it was really scary. But God knows what he was doing and know he can take care of my baby. I hope he blesses me with a baby soon though... Praying for all of you though and I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy Best of luck!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

DawnLu said:


> I lost my baby at six and a half weeks... So you can take me off of here. This was my first pregnancy so it was really scary. But God knows what he was doing and know he can take care of my baby. I hope he blesses me with a baby soon though... Praying for all of you though and I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy Best of luck!

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Sending love your way.


----------



## waiting2012

DawnLu said:


> I lost my baby at six and a half weeks... So you can take me off of here. This was my first pregnancy so it was really scary. But God knows what he was doing and know he can take care of my baby. I hope he blesses me with a baby soon though... Praying for all of you though and I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy Best of luck!

Dawn--I'm so sorry hun.. :cry::hugs::cry: I pray that God hears your cry and you are blessed once again.. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in..
4 wks 1 day and it seems all is going ok so far..IT IS SO HARD not to tell the dh... But I'm determined to stay hush-hush... Just have another week...:coffee::haha: I have my positive hpt hidden too..:haha: I am pleasantly surprised that the only thing I'm still having issues with is acne and fatigue..Went to bed a bit after 8pm last night and slept till 5 at which time the bladder woke me up..LOL.. Boobs are def a bit more tender, especially when the dh grabs them..:blush: BUT staying hush-hush..

I hope everyone is having a good day/evening... And a big welcome to the new :bfp:s and condolences to the losses..


----------



## waiting2012

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow!!!!! :D
> They said I may get an ultrasound then as well, it just depends what the dr. Says. I'm hoping they give me one!!!

:happydance: That's great June! Can't wait to read how your appt goes.. I won't be seen till 11 or 12 weeks..That's the norm for the doctor I see even though I've had previous losses since seeing him--unless something is going "wrong" he won't see me before that--but like you--I should get my u/s done at that time too :)


----------



## maratobe

DawnLu said:


> I lost my baby at six and a half weeks... So you can take me off of here. This was my first pregnancy so it was really scary. But God knows what he was doing and know he can take care of my baby. I hope he blesses me with a baby soon though... Praying for all of you though and I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy Best of luck!

:hugs::hugs: so sorry hun! i hope you get another blessing soon!


----------



## waiting2012

Medipea-- 
I work in daycare, and I understand the gagging when there are certain smells... I'm starting to notice that certain things are just making my head spin--either overly strong or overly pungent..LOL... I have a toddler whose mom sends her lima beans with her lunch--and MAN, they were so aweful smelling.... :haha:


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry Dawnlu please take care of yourself.


----------



## maratobe

i hope the week goes fast for you mummyclo! :hugs:
so sorry Luminescent :hugs:

welcome to all the new BFPs and congrats!!

AFM, i struggled to eat tea last night :( every time i went to put food in my mouth the smell was rotten!! :( and i seem to be feeling sick before breakfast, 10 minutes after breakfast and lasting until lunch time when i eat again....i never had sickness with my daughter so this is ALL new!!


----------



## junemomma09

waiting2012 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow!!!!! :D
> They said I may get an ultrasound then as well, it just depends what the dr. Says. I'm hoping they give me one!!!
> 
> :happydance: That's great June! Can't wait to read how your appt goes.. I won't be seen till 11 or 12 weeks..That's the norm for the doctor I see even though I've had previous losses since seeing him--unless something is going "wrong" he won't see me before that--but like you--I should get my u/s done at that time too :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! I'm so excited!!! Sorry to hear you don't get to see your dr till 12 weeks. Seems so far into a pregnancy without being seen. But I'm sure you're looking forward to the scan :D 
I will definitely be posting about my appointment!!


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Dawnlu :cry:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'd like to join! I just got my BFP tonight. I'm due July 21st!!


----------



## Libbysmum

So Sorry to hear that Dawn...take some time to heal and then back on the horse as they say...:( I am sure you will have another baby soon <3


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to the new BFP's! 

mummyclo, I really hope you'll see your little bean next week! Hope your dates were just wrong!

Lumin & Dawnlu, I'm sorry for your loss!! Hope you are both healed soon and conceive quickly again!!:hugs:

I never knew anything about not eating deli meat! I went and got a pound of jennie-o turkey and 6 slices of provolone cheese to eat throughout the week. I also can't wait to have another subway sandwich like I had the other day but it has salami and ham and pepperoni's on it. I guess I need to look up with I can and can't eat when I'm pregnant because I never knew of that stuff. 

I was really sick this morning and had to have OH run and grab the crackers. I felt like if I moved or talked I was going to be sick. I've felt like it off and on all day. It does come and go. Tomorrow I'll probably be fine then the next day a bit of an upset tummy. I just play it by ear as I go day by day hour by hour! I know that just means our little bean is growing more and more every day!


----------



## lalalo

JJsmom said:


> Welcome to the new BFP's!
> 
> mummyclo, I really hope you'll see your little bean next week! Hope your dates were just wrong!
> 
> Lumin & Dawnlu, I'm sorry for your loss!! Hope you are both healed soon and conceive quickly again!!:hugs:
> 
> I never knew anything about not eating deli meat! I went and got a pound of jennie-o turkey and 6 slices of provolone cheese to eat throughout the week. I also can't wait to have another subway sandwich like I had the other day but it has salami and ham and pepperoni's on it. I guess I need to look up with I can and can't eat when I'm pregnant because I never knew of that stuff.
> 
> I was really sick this morning and had to have OH run and grab the crackers. I felt like if I moved or talked I was going to be sick. I've felt like it off and on all day. It does come and go. Tomorrow I'll probably be fine then the next day a bit of an upset tummy. I just play it by ear as I go day by day hour by hour! I know that just means our little bean is growing more and more every day!

Turkey sandwiches are all I feel like eating- I just microwave the living heck out of it first!! 
The cheese melts on it then- so heavenly! x


----------



## ilovehim91810

omg i will never go to walmart or toys rus around this time again!!! way to many people for me,i can not stand RUDE PEOPLE either i mean this one ladie just kept sharing at me?! im like looking at her like UmMm can i HELP YOU!.

DS had a really really good report from when i went to talk to his teacher today so i told him that id get him a little suprise!! haha that turn into a nightmare and not only that but my son like girl toys also,so i was running all over the store looking at the barbies cars ice skates roller skates toy cars princess houses "ugh" i wanted to shot myself im like Eric santa is coming SOON!!! of course my mom & dad are the ones who got him like he is which really drives me nuts i mean its crazy they got like him a $700 layaway at toys rus like a $250 lay away at walmart toys down there basement i mean me and DH got lay away down too but its for all the kids and not only that but i wanted to get him alot of the things they did but i know my moms just trying to help and that he thinks all the toys are from santa anyways but it just drives me nuts because i want him to learn how to keep things nice and when he getting everything every single day he just cant do that UGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they just make it hard for me sometimes u know because he then thinks when i say NO they'll say YES drives me NUTS!!!!!

I cant wait till wed for my scan it really sucks that i had to miss it today but just to much was going on today but good news is DH took off WED YAY well ladies its been such a long day so i need to jump in the shower & go night night DH keeps on waking up checking on me goodnight

Dawn- im so so very sorry i also wish i could stop all m/c but im glad that you know god does everything for a reason :hugs:

ooooh and im the same way im gonna eat what i want i did it with my son the only thing i look out for is fish tuna fish all that and im not going to be missing out nothing for christmas because ive never been a drinker either!!! what im looking forward too is piggy pig pigging out and having a excuse for getting FAT!! YAY


----------



## lalalo

When is everyone putting up their Christmas trees? Neighbour just put up migraine- inducing lights, wasn't planning on doing mine for weeks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lalalo said:


> When is everyone putting up their Christmas trees? Neighbour just put up migraine- inducing lights, wasn't planning on doing mine for weeks!

i usually do ours the day after thanksgiving but since my hubby works we put ours up this past weekend and did the lights out side as well. since he doesn't want me doing it all on my own. we like to savor the holiday Christmas feeling as long as we can.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
popping my head back in to update. I have our first ultrasound tomorrow and I am TERRIFIED! I know I shouldn't be -all our betas have been perfect and I've had no spotting or heavy cramping. But also no MS or major symptoms...
The last time I had a scan the screen was directed away from me, the technician hit panic-mode and I was rushed to ER. Lost my bean, my ovary and my tube. So you can imagine my terror!!

I really want for this to be it. One of my worries is that they just won't tell me or show me anything - and then I'll assume the worst!

Was anyone else a little scared or nervous for their first ultrasound? I know that this is "make or break"...

Love,
Hopeful


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> popping my head back in to update. I have our first ultrasound tomorrow and I am TERRIFIED! I know I shouldn't be -all our betas have been perfect and I've had no spotting or heavy cramping. But also no MS or major symptoms...
> The last time I had a scan the screen was directed away from me, the technician hit panic-mode and I was rushed to ER. Lost my bean, my ovary and my tube. So you can imagine my terror!!
> 
> I really want for this to be it. One of my worries is that they just won't tell me or show me anything - and then I'll assume the worst!
> 
> Was anyone else a little scared or nervous for their first ultrasound? I know that this is "make or break"...
> 
> Love,
> Hopeful

i have had like kinda nausua were i just feel dizzy more or less. i havent actually gotten sick yet or anything. only 50% of pregnant woman have it. and each pregnancy is different. good luck on your ultrasound.


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best for your scan...It is horrible when they don't let you see what is on screen! We had the same thing the sonograph lady only showed me when I asked to see and then she kind of just flashed the screen at me for a second and back again...helpful eh?
Fortunately for our DD we had our own tv screen to look at but that was with a different surgery.


----------



## Mummytojack1

So much has happened since I last came on here. I've not had the time! Been very busy with my poorly ds who has now made a full recovery very happy about that, but the trips to the walk in centre and hospitals really took it out of us. We didn't get seen at the hospital until 1:30am!! My partner is now back from his trip so we're all together again! :))

I'm really sorry luminescent :( hope you can start again soon! 

Congratulations to all who have had scans :) xx


----------



## kaths101

I'm sorry dawnlu :hugs::hugs:

I'm terrified for my scan too, don't get one until. 12 weeks but with my first pregnancy I had a mmc ad no heartbeat was found on the scan :cry: 
With jack everything was fine and I sure t will be for you too. You have slate symptoms so it'll be great. 

Is feta cheese on the no go list? I had some last week. I love Greek salad!


----------



## maratobe

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> popping my head back in to update. I have our first ultrasound tomorrow and I am TERRIFIED! I know I shouldn't be -all our betas have been perfect and I've had no spotting or heavy cramping. But also no MS or major symptoms...
> The last time I had a scan the screen was directed away from me, the technician hit panic-mode and I was rushed to ER. Lost my bean, my ovary and my tube. So you can imagine my terror!!
> 
> I really want for this to be it. One of my worries is that they just won't tell me or show me anything - and then I'll assume the worst!
> 
> Was anyone else a little scared or nervous for their first ultrasound? I know that this is "make or break"...
> 
> Love,
> Hopeful

im so sorry about your mmc! :hugs:
i bet this one will be perfect!! :flower: it is a scary experience but once you see bub you will be in love!!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> I'd like to join! I just got my BFP tonight. I'm due July 21st!!

teehee Hello again!


----------



## HopeforFuture

So, so sorry luminescent & dawnlu. :hugs: wishing you success soon xx

As a rule, I've read we're supposed to avoid cold cured meat like pepperoni, salami etc. I've also read that if you cook meat and then keep it in the fridge you should reheat it to steaming to kill off anything on it before you eat it. xx


----------



## mummySS

Hello aaisrie and SB - we are gonna be July mummies again! :)


----------



## Maksmama

Lumin & Dawnlu- So sorry for your losses. 

Congrats to all the new bfp's

AFM I had my first ultrasound and we found out that we are having twins. The doctor also said she saw a clot and that I might have some spotting and that it should clear up on it's own. I did have spotting for most of the day after my appointment. Just praying and staying positive.


----------



## MrsMcP

So sad to read about your losses Lumin & Dawnlu xxxxxxx

I have my first scan on Friday. Paid for a private one as I've been feeling so anxious so I'm hoping and praying that it puts my mind at rest! xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

lalalo said:


> When is everyone putting up their Christmas trees? Neighbour just put up migraine- inducing lights, wasn't planning on doing mine for weeks!

we go out and get a real tree so probably not for awhile!! but we have started putting up christmas lights! since everyone else seem to already have theirs up too


----------



## ilovehim91810

morning everyone

i really wish this morning sickness would just stop:-( blah i feel so crappy


----------



## JJsmom

maksmama - Twins!! How exciting!!! Congrats!!!

mummytojack - glad your DS is feeling better now and that your partner is back!!!! 

I'm getting really tired of getting up and going to work! I am just so darn tired and when my alarm goes off all I want to do is cry and roll over and go back to sleep! I need to talk to my land lady before I put my lights up! My lease is up on Dec 1 and I need to find out if I need to sign a new lease or if I go month to month after this. But if she says we're good, then I can put up my lights and tree this weekend!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## pandaspot

Omg is anyone else have baby brain! I am only 5 weeks and I have been awful for the last week, can't remember stuff, forget what I am doing, feel like I have gone so dull lol it's awful. I was never like this on my last pregnancy. 

No idea what I will be like further down the line lol :D


----------



## JJsmom

I have really bad baby brain too!! Poor OH!! He has to remember for me!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have had baby brain since I was pregnant with DS, but I am about a million times worse now!


----------



## whigfield

So sorry DawnLu :hugs:

Wow waiting2012, I'm totally impressed that you're able to keep it a secret from hubby! I'd have been unable to stop myself from blabbing as soon as I saw him! :haha:

lalalo - not putting ours up until 1st December. So tempted to put it up now though!

hopefulhoney - Good luck on your ultrasound! I have absolutely no morning sickness or major symptoms either and so far, 3 scans down, things have been okay. The night before my first I couldn't sleep and gave myself diarrhea with stress :haha: but it was fine and I'm sure yours will be too! :hugs:

I'm so gutted about the no salami, I'm desperate for some! Is stuff like ham okay? (So I could have a ham sandwich for lunch??? :shrug:)

Maksmama - Yay twins!!!!!!!! :happydance:

MrsMcP - Let us know how it goes! I always find private scanning clinics to be a lot more "personal" and nice about baby, the private clinic I go to, the sonographer tends to hold my hand and tell me lots of nice things! :haha:


----------



## myra

pandaspot said:


> Omg is anyone else have baby brain! I am only 5 weeks and I have been awful for the last week, can't remember stuff, forget what I am doing, feel like I have gone so dull lol it's awful. I was never like this on my last pregnancy.
> 
> No idea what I will be like further down the line lol :D

Haha- yes! I started a thread a couple weeks ago where people have been sharing their pregnancy brain moments...very funny to read the different stories. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1329489-moment-brought-you-pregnancy-brain.html


----------



## pandaspot

Glad I am not alone with the baby brain. I also have such a stuffy nose, can hardly breath through it now :(


----------



## myra

JJsmom said:


> maksmama - Twins!! How exciting!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> mummytojack - glad your DS is feeling better now and that your partner is back!!!!
> 
> I'm getting really tired of getting up and going to work! I am just so darn tired and when my alarm goes off all I want to do is cry and roll over and go back to sleep! I need to talk to my land lady before I put my lights up! My lease is up on Dec 1 and I need to find out if I need to sign a new lease or if I go month to month after this. But if she says we're good, then I can put up my lights and tree this weekend!!! I'm so excited!

I'm feeling the same way about work! I was asleep last night by 7:30, and when my alarm went off at 5am today it was a shock....now that I'm work, i'm really dragging....Fortunately its a short week for me with Thanksgiving. A half day tomorrow, and kind of a half day today since I'm leaving early for my scan and doctors appointment! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcP

Can I just get a hallelujah for monster munch please? I've got a bag a day habit. Roast beef or flamin hot are hitting the spot! x


----------



## tsyhanochka

I thought I was coming down with the flu yesterday. I had chills sneezing and stuffy nose so I planned for a sick day. Now I'm laying here breathing fine just tired so I'll catch up on some sleep and enjoy a duvet day. Also its one more day I can avoid my coworker before she has vacation. I can't wait for her mat leave. Then mine it will be a year and a half without seeing her....I can't wait!!! :haha:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I'm pregnant with our first, and due 22nd July :happydance: :cloud9:

We've been told by a clarevoyant that we are expecting twins...we shall see!!

MS hit me like a sledgehammer this morning, I cannot believe how ill it makes you feel!! Not only do I have MS, I have diarrhea and a banging headache. Attempted to get ready for work this morning, but after pottering around for half an hour I admitted defeat and called in sick. I've only managed to keep down two slices of plain toast and some water. Definitely went back to sleep for 5 hours haha! :sleep: :sick:


----------



## SugarBeth

Baby brain here too. I've been to the grocery store almost every day this week because I always forget at least one important thing!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello hello my sunbeams!!

first i just wanted to say that remember each and everyone of you are BEAUTIFUL WOMAN and im so happy to be apart of this thread with all of you

How is everyone day going so far?!?!
Mine is actually going really good today beside alittle morning sickness this morning but it was no were as near as bad as it had been!,so im really happy about that.
I woke up around 5:30ish woke DH up because i had to drop him off at his work truck,then i went got his kids took them to school!! whats crazy is i had to actually help them get ready because their mother was still dead asleep like im just shocked as to how she cant even wake up to atleast get them ready since me or Dh aways takes them to school in the AM!. 
I know everyone has off days sometimes but EVERYDAY?? you sleep till 3pm like ha must be NICE,but anyways............

I put up some more christmas lights:-D i love love love doing the house every year but of course this year im gonna have to get DH to go up on the ladder since i gotta think about another person:dance: i really have to say my house is really starting to look so0o WOW GOOD im gonna take a picture tonight when everythings all lite up because i want you all to tell me what you think kk


----------



## AZBabyDust

Hello Ladies

This morning, sadly not much alone the way of symptoms to report (call me crazy, I want them bad! LOL) I have slightly tender breasts, fatigue, a little nausea due to an empty stomach that has now been remedied. I am going crazy with desire for morning sickness :blush:

Got the results of my beta tests back 

11/14 @ 5 weeks- 1425 
11/16 @ 5+2 days - 2467

Hoping everyone has a beautiful day and is able to get some rest! :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Set up my doctor appointments today! It was exciting. 

With DD, I had been throwing up by 3w,6d (the meat aisle at the grocery store did it, its how we knew I was pregnant!) this time I'm 5w,2d and I'm nauseous but bearable. Last time I was so sick for six months. Hoping it goes better this time!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Welcome and congrats to all the new bfp! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

Maksmama ~ double congrats on the news your expecting twins!!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## Medipea

Seem to have come down with the flu. Felt super nauseated yesterday at work and thought it was just morning sickness. But last night sore throat, head ache, diarrhea and vomiting started. Called in sick this morning as I feel like death. Trying to stay hydrated and to get my diclectin down. Ugh. And of course my husband is away for the week. (we're both military)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Had my first baby brain moment today. Get ready for this... I actually forgot how to spell my new last name. 

The midwife called to do an intake so they can see if I'll fit into their schedule, and she asked how to spell my last name... I blanked mid way through. We both laughed and I asked if that's what baby brain is LOL

*sigh* ah well... it means everythings progressing right???


----------



## Wriggley

so sorry for your loss dawnlu :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

i cant not wait till tomorrow for my sonogram eeeekkkkk!!!!! then to top it off when i thought DH wasnt gonna be able to make the first scan,He suprised me by taken off work YAY
I just can't wait to see my lil bean on the screen tomorrow,i know its going to be the best feeling in the world:dance:, Me & Dh have waited 2 long years to get pregnant and I just can't tell you all how much it means to me that he has really been there for me.
i never had any of this with my son father but he wasnt nobody,the guy im with now is the love of my life as im his as well/he is my bestfriend/my life/my world and im all of that is his eyes so im just so glad i wont be gettig threw this pregnancy alone.
I know my DH is a great father now to both my son & his children but now i'll get to see really good because this isnt just mine or his this baby is going to be 0urs<3

Who is ready for a Big Old Belly?!?!
I know I am I mean I know the belly can drive you nuts sometimes for those of you who already have kids know that but sometimes i wish i could just stay pregnant alittle bit longer. Then you always have a excuse to eat you still have time to buy everything to talk about the baby but im not gonna lie even know the belly is so cute I cant wait to meet my little angel<3


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am so ready for belly! I already have a tiny one! I ordered a camera today so that i could document it. I will put a picture up soon! So exciting! xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

HopeforFuture said:


> I am so ready for belly! I already have a tiny one! I ordered a camera today so that i could document it. I will put a picture up soon! So exciting! xxx

im gonna take lots of belly pictures too! i didnt take to much with my son,i took some but i was like 8/9months.
Me & DH wanna go get some professional pictures done when i get a nice big round belly lol maybe they can put some make up on my stretch mark or photo shop them out.
We have always talked about getting pregger pictures done if i ever got pregnant and now we can actually go get them done YAY!!:happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm not ready for a belly yet! Last time it made everything so difficult, now I have a toddler who loves to me carried. I love showing, but I foresee lots of difficulties with it!

I just got an early ultrasound booked today! I go in next Friday to see my little (then) six week bean! I'm excited, didn't think I'd get in this early!


----------



## myra

I had a scan today and doc said everything looks perfect!! The pic quality they gave me is not so good...can barely see anything, but it was great to see during the scan. Heartrate is 157- and baby is measuring 8 wks 2days, so my official due date is now June 30- close enough to a July baby


----------



## caro103

Breadsticks said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> afm ms seems to have gone a bit :/...am praying this means nothing! anyone else had ms a little bit, ie. on saturday i felt pretty awful, then it pretty much disapear the past couple days. I've been able to eat more too. But i've still got a funny taste in my mouth so hoping all is fine in there!
> 
> I am the same way. Last week was CRAZY bad with morning sickness. I couldn't keep anything down most of the week and felt horrible. Saturday I went to a wedding, stayed out till 2AM (insane, right?), danced with friends, ate cake...felt great! Yesterday was bad again, but not as bad, I think I was just so tired from the wedding. Today I have all sorts of energy! I really don't get it lol. I have my first appointment Wednesday so we'll see what the dr says, but I'm sure it's fine to feel yuck some days and better others :) Maybe we are lucky and have already gotten through the worst of it? :thumbup:
> 
> As for me, I have the week off so I'm just kicking back and relaxing! :DClick to expand...

maybe although think i spoke a bit too soon, have def had to make sure i keep eating today to just about keep my tummy feeling ok! fx'ed the sickness doens't get too bad though! hope you enjoyed your day relaxing.



DawnLu said:


> I lost my baby at six and a half weeks... So you can take me off of here. This was my first pregnancy so it was really scary. But God knows what he was doing and know he can take care of my baby. I hope he blesses me with a baby soon though... Praying for all of you though and I hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy Best of luck!

So so sorry hun :hugs: 



hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> popping my head back in to update. I have our first ultrasound tomorrow and I am TERRIFIED! I know I shouldn't be -all our betas have been perfect and I've had no spotting or heavy cramping. But also no MS or major symptoms...
> The last time I had a scan the screen was directed away from me, the technician hit panic-mode and I was rushed to ER. Lost my bean, my ovary and my tube. So you can imagine my terror!!
> 
> I really want for this to be it. One of my worries is that they just won't tell me or show me anything - and then I'll assume the worst!
> 
> Was anyone else a little scared or nervous for their first ultrasound? I know that this is "make or break"...
> 
> Love,
> Hopeful

Good luck tomorrow hun! xx



Maksmama said:


> AFM I had my first ultrasound and we found out that we are having twins. The doctor also said she saw a clot and that I might have some spotting and that it should clear up on it's own. I did have spotting for most of the day after my appointment. Just praying and staying positive.

wow twins! fab news :D



pandaspot said:


> Omg is anyone else have baby brain! I am only 5 weeks and I have been awful for the last week, can't remember stuff, forget what I am doing, feel like I have gone so dull lol it's awful. I was never like this on my last pregnancy.
> 
> No idea what I will be like further down the line lol :D

ooh yes totally have this!! sure its worse than with my son too! eeek!



myra said:


> I had a scan today and doc said everything looks perfect!! The pic quality they gave me is not so good...can barely see anything, but it was great to see during the scan. Heartrate is 157- and baby is measuring 8 wks 2days, so my official due date is now June 30- close enough to a July baby

congrats hun! june 30th could so easily end up being a july baby :D xx


----------



## MissFox

Had my clinical test done and I was told a couple different dates so I have a dating ultrasound on Dec 4. I'm pretty excited. I wasn't expecting one so soon. 
I am so very tired today! DD was up from 3-5 this morning anfbi woke at 6:30. I've got work for a few more hours but maaaaan!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! I'm here at the OB sitting in the waiting room! I'm so excited!! Cross your fingers I get a scan today :D
I will let you all know how it went when I'm done!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on all the great news! All the best for those scans ladies!
Who knows we may have more twins on the way??? I was quite happy when they just found the one peanut. With my hormones so high I wasn't sure what we would find in there!
ah baby brain...with my DD I must have locked myself out the house about 5 times over the 9 months. This pregnancy the first thing I say before I close the door is "has someone got the keys?" 
As for Morning sickness...still no vomits but I feel crap every day! Couldn't stand it yesterday and grabbed DD and went and filled my shopping basket with crackers of various kinds. Didn't buy anything else came home and realized we had about half a cup of milk left...oops!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lumi I'm so sorry... the good news is that we seem to be extra fertile right after!! Our mc was in September. :hugs:
> 
> Oh my gosh guys, what's wrong with sour cream?! I've never heard that anywhere!
> 
> Not sure bec...just realized your DD is a Mackenzie...same as my 5 year old niece...it's not a very common name but I think it is pretty :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's a family name! My husband's maternal grandmother was a MacKenzie and all the kids in his family are given it as a middle name. :) I wanted to use it as a first but he wouldn't let me. :) 

deli meats are fine if heated to steaming so pepperoni on a pizza should be perfectly fine!


----------



## Mummytojack1

Libbysmum I'm the same. I've not actually been sick yet but ran to the toilet various times. I always get it in waves. I'll be completely fine then all of a sudden I feel all sicky :( when I feel sick it's awful. My partner thinks I'm just putting it on. He says "there's always something wrong" because I've been getting very bad headaches as well. They last for a short while but are very very intense. 

I can remember when I was pregnant with our son he didn't let me do anything. It's changed this time though haha. Maybe when I have a proper bump I can be excused.

Also does anyone else appear to have a bit of a bump? I know it come quicker with your second but I have a small bump and I'm bloated a lot of the time. Anyone else the same? I also feels like I'm putting weight on. It's not like I'm eating loads either because I'll eat in the day at work and most the time when I come home I don't want to eat :/ just wondering if anyone else is the same xxx


----------



## oneandtwo

Congrats to all the new mommas to be!! Welcome :)

Im having a super hard time with the morning sickness, I have NEVER had it this bad, it is awful and i got to the point yesterday where I just started crying, i just get so hungry and cant eat cause everything sounds disgusting or I vomit shortly after eating, I mean seriously I threw up HALF a piece of toast, really?? Im usually pretty positive about all this cause its beyong my control but this is really throwing me for a loop. I think its mostly cause im just SO hungry. I havent gained any weight yet, which is weird for me my other pregnancies I had gaied 4-5 pounds by the 9-10 week mark. 

has anyone tried using sea bands? My friend told me ab out them and I have not heard of them but was hoping some others had good experieces with it? the sour hard candies stopped working for me, moreso because even the thought of sweets sends me to the toilet :(


----------



## oneandtwo

Mummytojack1 said:


> Libbysmum I'm the same. I've not actually been sick yet but ran to the toilet various times. I always get it in waves. I'll be completely fine then all of a sudden I feel all sicky :( when I feel sick it's awful. My partner thinks I'm just putting it on. He says "there's always something wrong" because I've been getting very bad headaches as well. They last for a short while but are very very intense.
> 
> I can remember when I was pregnant with our son he didn't let me do anything. It's changed this time though haha. Maybe when I have a proper bump I can be excused.
> 
> Also does anyone else appear to have a bit of a bump? I know it come quicker with your second but I have a small bump and I'm bloated a lot of the time. Anyone else the same? I also feels like I'm putting weight on. It's not like I'm eating loads either because I'll eat in the day at work and most the time when I come home I don't want to eat :/ just wondering if anyone else is the same xxx

I have a small tummy, my tummy was a lot bigger with the bloat before I started throwing up, now its not super large just a small bump. My husband can notice though, I know its an actually belly when my husband notices it hehe


----------



## jojo1234

heyy im so confused over my hcg numbers... i had them done six days apart... @ 4weeks 1day 126,5 then @ 5weeks 2194.. does this sound okay?? im such a panik... my 1st baby was a misscarriage... i have a 16month old son.. now pregnant 5 weeks 1day :) good luck to everyone xx


----------



## donna noble

Will they take another in Few days Jojo? 

I'm petrified to have a scan. But I am prepared for the worst this time. I go next Monday. I should be about 9weeks so I know if they don't see a hb it's no good. I have been incessantly worried about losing symptoms.


----------



## lalalo

Have my first midwife appointment tomorrow morning at 8 at the ob/gyn- I am SO nervous. Think I'm getting my early scan too, but not 100% sure. Have the pregnancy vertigo and horrendous reflux keeping me convinced all is ok, but it is still super scary. Shall definitely not sleep tonight, despite the exhaustion!!


----------



## Libbysmum

jojo1234 said:


> heyy im so confused over my hcg numbers... i had them done six days apart... @ 4weeks 1day 126,5 then @ 5weeks 2194.. does this sound okay?? im such a panik... my 1st baby was a misscarriage... i have a 16month old son.. now pregnant 5 weeks 1day :) good luck to everyone xx

I would be asking the Doctor or Nurse to test them again. It would worry me silly otherwise.:shrug:


Cant do up my zipper on my favourite skirt anymore! Well I can but it isn't comfortable! Thank God for long t-shirts to hide the zipper.

All the best Lala for your appointment!:happydance:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

So thrilled for all the early scans! Hope everything goes well and you all have healthy little beans! :flower:

~~~~~~~~~~


Little update on me, all my tests have gone negative [Wondfo, frer, answer brand] after getting faint lines just a few days ago. Either we've been dealing with a set of nasty evaps [on 3 different brands] or I've had another chemical? At this point, we're just waiting on AF to arrive so we can get to trying again. Hoping cycle #8 is our gem.

~~~~~~~~~~

I'll continue to update this thread as I'd still like to follow along, if you don't mind, in your journies from bumps to babies! :flower:


----------



## whigfield

So sorry Lovn.Sunshine :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Sorry lovn :( i had a bout of chemicals and two m/c's between my 2nd and 3rd. it definitely gets frustrating :/


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry Lovin...that can be disappointing but sometimes there is just something wrong with the chromosomal development and it it the bodies natural way to start a fresh. If you need to talk just message me :(


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sorry Lovn, I was hoping your bean would stick to stay with us. :hugs:

Well, if AF is due on Thanksgiving for you... you can be thankful for the chance to try again! You won't be far behind us I'm sure. :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry lovin.... :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry to hear lovn!! I really hope you get your sticky bean soon!!!! Thank you for updating our thread and continuing to follow along! :hugs:


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## donna noble

Sorry to hear lovn. Hope all goes well. Take care of yourself


----------



## Aaisrie

oneandtwo said:


> Mummytojack1 said:
> 
> 
> Libbysmum I'm the same. I've not actually been sick yet but ran to the toilet various times. I always get it in waves. I'll be completely fine then all of a sudden I feel all sicky :( when I feel sick it's awful. My partner thinks I'm just putting it on. He says "there's always something wrong" because I've been getting very bad headaches as well. They last for a short while but are very very intense.
> 
> I can remember when I was pregnant with our son he didn't let me do anything. It's changed this time though haha. Maybe when I have a proper bump I can be excused.
> 
> Also does anyone else appear to have a bit of a bump? I know it come quicker with your second but I have a small bump and I'm bloated a lot of the time. Anyone else the same? I also feels like I'm putting weight on. It's not like I'm eating loads either because I'll eat in the day at work and most the time when I come home I don't want to eat :/ just wondering if anyone else is the same xxx
> 
> I have a small tummy, my tummy was a lot bigger with the bloat before I started throwing up, now its not super large just a small bump. My husband can notice though, I know its an actually belly when my husband notices it heheClick to expand...

I've got serious bloat, I was HUGE with #2
But this is insane - 4+5
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/85CDE370-D823-4C6C-9142-3CBB7AF2C303-4063-000002758986F21C.jpg


----------



## junemomma09

So sorry lovin :(

I had a scan ladies!!!! I have a healthy little bean with a heart just beating away :D she didn't tell me what the rate was but she said it was very good. I got a couple pics and a short video to send to my DH since he's still away on internship. He's actually come around a lot since I last posted how he was reacting to the pregnancy. He's sounding more and more excited!!! I have another scan when I'm 12 weeks!!!! So my next regular appointment is December 18 then nuchal scan December 26!!!! Woo hoo!!! I'm really excited and happy peanut is ok. It's measuring 7 weeks exactly!!


----------



## Jaz02

So sorry Lovin :hugs: fingers crossed for you for cycle 8! :flower:

I had an emergency scan yesterday due to week long cramping in my right side. They checked me to make sure it wasnt an ectopic. Thankfully, there is a little bean growing there in my uterus :cloud9:. Measuring 4 weeks 5 days, but I will still be going for a dating scan in a few weeks to determine dates as its still quite early to measure accurately. Hcg levels were at 6,200! :happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

so glad to hear that everyone who has had early scans have been going well i can't wait for tomorrow to finally get here to that i can see my lil jelly belly and hopefully get a few good pictures to take home to share with all of you.

i went to walmart with my mother today,we actually got along pretty good she got me two pairs of sweatpants plus also paid for my christmas lights which im glad because my bill wouldve been like $100 but since she paid for everything i walk into walmart with money and walked out of walmart with all of my money! i took a picture of the lights its not really to good of a pic i'll try to get a better one but what do yall think of my light..did them all by myself


i got alittle bump going on i know its alot of bloating thou i just feel like im a ballon full of AIR!! i took this picture at 6w 6d


lovn-im so sorry about everything that has been going on,i know you have been going threw alot but i can tell your a stronge woman and i thank you so very very much for keeping the thread going plus updating it i wish you the best when its time to try again:hugs:


----------



## xkatiex

i had a scan yesterday and didn't hear the heartbeat but saw it!!! can't wait for the next one!! (dec 10)


----------



## Dazed

Can you remove me from the list. I am pretty sure I am losing this one too. :cry:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Dazed said:


> Can you remove me from the list. I am pretty sure I am losing this one too. :cry:

so very sorry to hear!:hugs:


----------



## donna noble

So sorry dazed. We are having a bad run right now ladies: (. Will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oneandtwo

So sorry dazed :(


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry dazed and lovn :hugs::hugs:

junemomma and jaz congrats on your scans!! :happydance:

AFM- i have had no sickness today which is good and bad haha but i still am peeing every 10 minutes haha


----------



## lalalo

So sorry dazed and lovin', sending you all my love. x


----------



## SugarBeth

Didn't realize you were pregnant again, too, Aaisrie! We'll be close in due dates again!



Aaisrie said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummytojack1 said:
> 
> 
> Libbysmum I'm the same. I've not actually been sick yet but ran to the toilet various times. I always get it in waves. I'll be completely fine then all of a sudden I feel all sicky :( when I feel sick it's awful. My partner thinks I'm just putting it on. He says "there's always something wrong" because I've been getting very bad headaches as well. They last for a short while but are very very intense.
> 
> I can remember when I was pregnant with our son he didn't let me do anything. It's changed this time though haha. Maybe when I have a proper bump I can be excused.
> 
> Also does anyone else appear to have a bit of a bump? I know it come quicker with your second but I have a small bump and I'm bloated a lot of the time. Anyone else the same? I also feels like I'm putting weight on. It's not like I'm eating loads either because I'll eat in the day at work and most the time when I come home I don't want to eat :/ just wondering if anyone else is the same xxx
> 
> I have a small tummy, my tummy was a lot bigger with the bloat before I started throwing up, now its not super large just a small bump. My husband can notice though, I know its an actually belly when my husband notices it heheClick to expand...
> 
> I've got serious bloat, I was HUGE with #2
> But this is insane - 4+5
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/85CDE370-D823-4C6C-9142-3CBB7AF2C303-4063-000002758986F21C.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Ladies, I'll be leaving this group. Unfortunately, I miscarried. I had a d&c this evening.
Good luck to you ladies and hopefully I'll find a place in the August babies thread.

:hug:


----------



## waiting2012

Mouse, Lovn' and Dazed...
Ladies, I AM SO SORRY!! My prayers are extended to you and your loved ones at this time..I hope your rainbow babies come swiftly and your hearts heal quickly..
Many :hugs: ladies!


----------



## waiting2012

Just about to head to bed... Man there was so much to catch up on... Again, I'm sorry for the recent losses ladies..:cry: I also want to say congrats to the set of twins coming and all the new :bfp:s!:cloud9:
As for my day--nauseasness found me most of the morning.. Not complaining and my boobs keep getting those sharp stabbing pains along the sides--worse one was when I sneezed...:haha: I did have a bit of scare earlier today at work--I was with the kids at my work today outside, and I was walking around the playground and felt some cramping--of course that freaked me out as it last about 5-10 minutes, so I left the other teacher in charge and went inside to "check".. Needless to say--there was nothing but a lot of cm...And it was such a relief..Haven't had any cramping since that--twinges and burning but no cramps.. 
As far as my holding off to tell the dh on our anniversary..OK..I suck at surprises..:rofl::rofl: I put the test in a little jewelry box and put it on top of my dh's school books (he's a full time college student) and left for work.. When I got home we were talking and somehow it came up in conversation that whatever I was telling him I wasn't going to do--I could do even if I was "4 wks 1 day pregnant"--Well, I corrected him and told him 4 wks 2 days..:rofl::rofl::rofl: He didn't say a whole lot but did have this big grin on his face when he said it.. I really hope this one sticks--if it doesn't our TTC days are pretty much over... I'll be 39 in March, my oldest is getting married in June... I don't want to be ttc to when my daughter n law is...LOL.. I know plenty of women who had their last when their oldest were adults, but I really don't want to be 50 or 60 with a baby plus grandbabies...:dohh::haha:
As far as the Christmas tree and decorations--thinking of putting ours up on friday--this will be one of the few times I may have the energy and to be honest I'm surprised I've not crashed yet... But I can feel myself fighting the urge to sleep...But today is my friday:happydance: DH has homework, and is working on the bisquits and such for his grandma's dressing and tomorrow we have a turkey to cook since our "new" family Thanksgiving tradition is to prepare what we need to--to help with our church's community Thanksgiving dinner..Last year we served 100-120 and we are hoping to serve even more than that this year! It is such an awesome feeling to serve others... Well, I'll be getting off of here and heading to bed.. Hope everyone has a good night/day :)


----------



## goddess25

So sorry to hear of the losses. So very sad. Thinking of you. 

5 weeks pg tomorrow. Going to do a digi and it should have moved up of everything is ok. 

Have first midwife appointment next week. Hope to get booked in for an early scan

Congrats to all those who have had your scans with positive results.


----------



## maratobe

mouse_chicky said:


> Ladies, I'll be leaving this group. Unfortunately, I miscarried. I had a d&c this evening.
> Good luck to you ladies and hopefully I'll find a place in the August babies thread.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs: so sorry sweety!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so sorry mouse...it is heartbreaking. I really hope that you get preggers quickly and can move forward. That little bean will always be remembered of course- take care of yourself hun xo

Mara, how nice to have a day off from the old morning sickness! Hope all goes well for you and your little bean. I been feeling ill all day! Went for a 15minute walk to the store today and almost passed out! I think I must be really unfit or this pregnancy is draining my body of the energy I once had!


----------



## kaths101

I'm sorry lovn, dazed and mouse :hugs::hugs:
Life can be cruel sometimes but I'm sure you will be back very soon with a healthy sticky bean. Good luck for cycle 8 lovn xx

Well aaisrie that is a rather impressive bump! I feel huge too but I'm just getting fatter I think :haha: (must stop eating!!!!) yours actually looks like baby bump. Have twins been ruled out?


----------



## mummyclo

Sorry for all the losses :( :hugs:
Anyone know about SCH? 
Im spotting almost constantly and cramping occasionally since Friday. Scan showed all ok (ish) Monday, gest and yolk sac visible. 
Bleeding always worse in morning.....


----------



## caro103

lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!

mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx


----------



## maratobe

i think i jinxed myself libbysmum :( i felt so ill in the afternoon!!
mummyclo i hope it goes away! when are you getting another scan or seeing your doctor again?


----------



## mummyclo

caro103 said:


> lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!
> 
> mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx

Tuesday, ages away :(


----------



## Aaisrie

How far slings you be on Tuesday??


----------



## caro103

mummyclo said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!
> 
> mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx
> 
> Tuesday, ages away :(Click to expand...

:( anyone else you can call to help put your mind at rest? xx


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> How far slings you be on Tuesday??

Haha! Slings on the brain? 
I was measuring small last scan at about 5+5 so I should be 6+6 on Tuesday...
:thumbup:


----------



## mummyclo

caro103 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!
> 
> mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx
> 
> Tuesday, ages away :(Click to expand...
> 
> :( anyone else you can call to help put your mind at rest? xxClick to expand...

I don't think so by the time Dr has done bloods it'll be next week. 
The epu said I can go back any time but I don't want to waste their time or nothing have changed :(


----------



## Aaisrie

mummyclo said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> How far slings you be on Tuesday??
> 
> Haha! Slings on the brain?
> I was measuring small last scan at about 5+5 so I should be 6+6 on Tuesday...
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lololol it was my autocorrect, says it all really!!!
That's not too bad clo, you're better waiting until 7ish to see the HB and although its really hard waiting ATM it would be worse if you went now and saw nothing and the worry continued IYSWIM? Thinking of you, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday!! Hoping they'll send me to EPU in a couple of weeks


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> How far slings you be on Tuesday??
> 
> Haha! Slings on the brain?
> I was measuring small last scan at about 5+5 so I should be 6+6 on Tuesday...
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Lololol it was my autocorrect, says it all really!!!
> That's not too bad clo, you're better waiting until 7ish to see the HB and although its really hard waiting ATM it would be worse if you went now and saw nothing and the worry continued IYSWIM? Thinking of you, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday!! Hoping they'll send me to EPU in a couple of weeksClick to expand...

It does, it does ;) 
Yea I know, it's just horrid not knowing whats happening in my body :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm with you there Clo, my test wasn't any darker than the last 2 days so I'm on major panic AF is gonna appear...


----------



## maratobe

mummyclo said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!
> 
> mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx
> 
> Tuesday, ages away :(Click to expand...
> 
> :( anyone else you can call to help put your mind at rest? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think so by the time Dr has done bloods it'll be next week.
> The epu said I can go back any time but I don't want to waste their time or nothing have changed :(Click to expand...

i used to feel like i was complaining going back again time after time but just to put your mind at ease if you feel its getting worse i would head back! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Yep I obsessed over the darkness of my lines for a good week! I found cheap ones didn't change much though. Maybe get a digi next week? 
Did all my FRERs so I could see progression (having a chemical in July really pooped my head up!)

I may go back to EPU if I start bleeding a lot. Not much try can do though is there whatever is causing it :(
Oh AND my scan is 2 days before Freddie's birthday so I'm super worried about that too :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks clo, going through what you are and still taking the time to try and put my mind at ease. We had 2 early losses trying for this one and #7 trying for Atticus. I did a DIGI yesterday and got 1-2w on it which would be right. Think I'm more worried today because I'm due AF today and feeling crampy
I can't shine how hard this is for you, especially with Freddie's birthday right after. You know where I am if you need to rant/vent x


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks clo, going through what you are and still taking the time to try and put my mind at ease. We had 2 early losses trying for this one and #7 trying for Atticus. I did a DIGI yesterday and got 1-2w on it which would be right. Think I'm more worried today because I'm due AF today and feeling crampy
> I can't shine how hard this is for you, especially with Freddie's birthday right after. You know where I am if you need to rant/vent x

:hugs: crampy is totally normal! 
I hope this bean is sticky for you and goes nice and smoothly!
In sure you get more worried when you already have children, you realise what you have to loose :( 
Fx for you sticky :dust: 
Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Totally, with saraya I'd never had a loss and would give anything for that naivety back again. It's so much scarier being pregnant after a loss <3 keeping you in my thoughts clo


----------



## mummyclo

On a positive note.... My boobs absolutely kill and I've had to run to the toilet becaus to felt sick 3 times already! I still fancy onion rings and sour Creme though :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Woooo for sickness haha I'm hoping I don't get hyperemesis this time!! I just did a frer and it DOES seem darker so hoping that will placate my anxiousness for a while!


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Woooo for sickness haha I'm hoping I don't get hyperemesis this time!! I just did a frer and it DOES seem darker so hoping that will placate my anxiousness for a while!

YEY!! That's brill! :happydance: 
My sickness wasn't too bad last time so I don't know what it's like. I can imagine absolutely awful!


----------



## Aaisrie

9mo of hurling mixed in with lots of pills and repeated hospital visits for rehydration!! Notttt fun!


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry to hear dazed and mouse!! :( hope you both get your sticky beans soon!!! :hugs:

YAY! Today is last day of work then tomorrow off, but then work for around half a day on Friday. I'm so excited!! :) Get to eat loads of good food tomorrow. Well it won't be loads because I can only eat so much. LOL! But I'm going to definitely stuff my plate good so I can take some home with me too! My granny makes a country ham and I love that fried up with some eggs. Yummy! I might make another one this year. Made my first one last year and it lasted us so long. threw the scraps in the freezer and just pulled them out and scooped a spoonful out every time I wanted eggs. My mouth is watering just thinking about it! LOL! Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope everyones doing well today. I finally seem to be getting some symptoms! I am sleeping more than usual, and can even manage to drop off during all the noise our contractors make! Dont seem to be able to sleep right through the night though and still getting those early morning wake up calls. I have think the MS has also started as I keep feeling quite queasy, although luckily for me, its not too bad. 



Lovn.sunshine said:


> So thrilled for all the early scans! Hope everything goes well and you all have healthy little beans! :flower:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Little update on me, all my tests have gone negative [Wondfo, frer, answer brand] after getting faint lines just a few days ago. Either we've been dealing with a set of nasty evaps [on 3 different brands] or I've had another chemical? At this point, we're just waiting on AF to arrive so we can get to trying again. Hoping cycle #8 is our gem.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'll continue to update this thread as I'd still like to follow along, if you don't mind, in your journies from bumps to babies! :flower:

I am so sorry to hear this. Will keep you in my thoughts & hope cycle 8 is your sticky beanxx



junemomma09 said:


> So sorry lovin :(
> 
> I had a scan ladies!!!! I have a healthy little bean with a heart just beating away :D she didn't tell me what the rate was but she said it was very good. I got a couple pics and a short video to send to my DH since he's still away on internship. He's actually come around a lot since I last posted how he was reacting to the pregnancy. He's sounding more and more excited!!! I have another scan when I'm 12 weeks!!!! So my next regular appointment is December 18 then nuchal scan December 26!!!! Woo hoo!!! I'm really excited and happy peanut is ok. It's measuring 7 weeks exactly!!

Great news, glad everthings going well I cant wait to have my first scan, seems ages away! 



Jaz02 said:


> So sorry Lovin :hugs: fingers crossed for you for cycle 8! :flower:
> 
> I had an emergency scan yesterday due to week long cramping in my right side. They checked me to make sure it wasnt an ectopic. Thankfully, there is a little bean growing there in my uterus :cloud9:. Measuring 4 weeks 5 days, but I will still be going for a dating scan in a few weeks to determine dates as its still quite early to measure accurately. Hcg levels were at 6,200! :happydance:

Glad to hear everythings still well, will keep my fingers crossed it stays that way x 



xkatiex said:


> i had a scan yesterday and didn't hear the heartbeat but saw it!!! can't wait for the next one!! (dec 10)

That great news x 



Dazed said:


> Can you remove me from the list. I am pretty sure I am losing this one too. :cry:

I am so sorry to hear this, am thinking of you :hugs:



mouse_chicky said:


> Ladies, I'll be leaving this group. Unfortunately, I miscarried. I had a d&c this evening.
> Good luck to you ladies and hopefully I'll find a place in the August babies thread.
> 
> :hug:

I am so sorry to hear this. Thinking you of you and hope you do find a place in the August baby thread. :hugs:



goddess25 said:


> So sorry to hear of the losses. So very sad. Thinking of you.
> 
> 5 weeks pg tomorrow. Going to do a digi and it should have moved up of everything is ok.
> 
> Have first midwife appointment next week. Hope to get booked in for an early scan
> 
> Congrats to all those who have had your scans with positive results.

Hope your appointment goes well and you get an early scan. I have my first appointment on the 3rd Dec which seems like ages away. Hopefully I will be able to get a scan before Christmas so I can start telling people, but I suspect I probably wont get a scan until the New Year. 



mummyclo said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> lovn, dazed and mouse, I'm so sorry ladies :hugs:, I hope you all get your sticky beans very soon!
> 
> mummyclo i'm afraid I'm not sure hun, whens your next scan again? xx
> 
> Tuesday, ages away :(Click to expand...

Hugs mummyclo, hope all is well for you and your next scan can put your mind at rest. 



Aaisrie said:


> Thanks clo, going through what you are and still taking the time to try and put my mind at ease. We had 2 early losses trying for this one and #7 trying for Atticus. I did a DIGI yesterday and got 1-2w on it which would be right. Think I'm more worried today because I'm due AF today and feeling crampy
> I can't shine how hard this is for you, especially with Freddie's birthday right after. You know where I am if you need to rant/vent x

Hopefully the cramping is just stretching, fingers crossed that all is going well. 



JJsmom said:


> Sorry to hear dazed and mouse!! :( hope you both get your sticky beans soon!!! :hugs:
> 
> YAY! Today is last day of work then tomorrow off, but then work for around half a day on Friday. I'm so excited!! :) Get to eat loads of good food tomorrow. Well it won't be loads because I can only eat so much. LOL! But I'm going to definitely stuff my plate good so I can take some home with me too! My granny makes a country ham and I love that fried up with some eggs. Yummy! I might make another one this year. Made my first one last year and it lasted us so long. threw the scraps in the freezer and just pulled them out and scooped a spoonful out every time I wanted eggs. My mouth is watering just thinking about it! LOL! Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!

Ham & eggs sound yummy! Hope you enjoy your time off. We have a weeks holiday at the moment, but it does not feel much like a holiday. Cant have a lie in as we have builders in. Still at least it is nicer than being in work!


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry for your loss mouse. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ilovehim91810

finally it is the 21st I can not wait to go for my scan today!! my appointment is at 12:45noon but i have to be there 15mins early but i'll probably be there at 12 lol to see if maybe they can slide me in EARLY "YAY".

Im not feeling to bad today but i did wake up around 4am and got alittle sick but most of all ive been really bloated today,i mean like i just feel like im full of air!:wacko: :wacko:my belly hurts so freaking bad.
It sucks that being bloated and all gas up has to hurt so bad anybody else with me?!

mouse-:cry: im so sorry :cry: hearing about all of these m/c is such a sad thing, i wish that there was a way to stop them!! if u need someone to vent to feel free to inbox me:hugs:

matter of fact if any of you ladies ever wanna talk im always here to listen:hugs:
i really hope that we dont have no more bad news and that everyone has very sticky babys<3 GOOD*LUCK


----------



## Aaisrie

ilovehim91810 said:


> finally it is the 21st I can not wait to go for my scan today!! my appointment is at 12:45noon but i have to be there 15mins early but i'll probably be there at 12 lol to see if maybe they can slide me in EARLY "YAY".
> 
> Im not feeling to bad today but i did wake up around 4am and got alittle sick but most of all ive been really bloated today,i mean like i just feel like im full of air!:wacko: :wacko:my belly hurts so freaking bad.
> It sucks that being bloated and all gas up has to hurt so bad anybody else with me?!
> 
> mouse-:cry: im so sorry :cry: hearing about all of these m/c is such a sad thing, i wish that there was a way to stop them!! if u need someone to vent to feel free to inbox me:hugs:
> 
> matter of fact if any of you ladies ever wanna talk im always here to listen:hugs:
> i really hope that we dont have no more bad news and that everyone has very sticky babys<3 GOOD*LUCK

Peppermint tea is excellent for digestive stuff including trapped wind etc I've been taking a cup in the morning but a lot of people take it after a meal!


----------



## goddess25

Very frustrating morning. 

Tested with my last digi expecting to see 2-3 weeks. However my clear blue digi was clearly a dud. Peed on it and the entire time the screen stayed blank. My last 2 tests now broken as my last had no line in the test window. 

I am not going to do anymore. I just need to 
trust that my body is doing what it needs too, which is easier said than done. 

Hope I can get a scan in a couple of weeks. 

Peppermint tea is quite good in first tri for sure, if you can get it down.


----------



## caro103

goddess, that happened to my friend on here and she phoned clearblue and they sent out another test. :thumbup:, soo annoying when tests don't work as they should! my last clearblue needed dipping twice before it started working but once it did it worked fine! xx

enjoy your scan ilovehim xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*JJsmom* - ugh me too. I've been trying to remind OH that if he brings me a snack before I have to get out of bed things will go smoother for everyone involved! lol

*lalalo* - one of our neighbors had their professional installed yesterday!! Crazy. I thought the rule was the weekend after Thanksgiving... and that's still going to be early this year since Thanksgiving is like a week earlier than normal.

*hopefulhoney* - oh golly... if that was my last experience I'd be terrified too!! Good Luck!

*kaths101* - Feta is only off if it hasn't been pasteurized. So the stuff you buy in the store is easy to check.. but it means you have to ask the server if you're getting it at a restaurant.

*Maksmama* - twins!! wowie!

*SugarBeth* - 6 months!? I feel your pain. I think the last time I remember throwing up was 22 weeks last time. Kinda freaked it's going to last that long this time too. Christmas is going to be so hard. Oh and yes.. my toddler wants to be carried everywhere! Things are going to get seriously complicated soon!!

*oneandtwo* - I tried seabands last time and they just made my wrists sore! but it's worth trying because it might just work for you! :)

*Lovn.sunshine* - awww I'm so sorry :hugs:


So I might be MIA for a few days. we're driving 4 hours up to my parents tonight for Thanksgiving. Thank heavens I don't have to cook or clean this year. Everyone would starve. My LO is watching postman pat because I can't make myself move! All I've managed to eat so far are some raisins... and they're NOT helping. :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

thanks everyone!!! i should be leaving for my scan in about an hour 20mins i think i might try to take a nap before its time to go but i still gotta pack DS lunch and drop him lay out his clothes because my dads coming over and is going to walk him down to school today!!.
I wanna tell him so bad that we are expecting but i know he'll tell my mom& dad and of course i dont want that right now for different reasons, its already bad enough i gotta hear their mouths about other stuff.
Then on top of that they got mental health issues and have ran out of their meds so my dads really been depressed and going off the deep end!!!!
I really hope that the teach gives me a few good pictures to take home with me:dance:
im just wondering if the baby is going to meausre 7w 3d like im suppost to be or what,and im also wondering if my due date is going to change eekkk well i'll be finding out everything today but you know what as long as my jelly belly is in there & heart is beating then i dont care about nething else:-D but i do hope i'll have pictures to share with all out you because i must say ive been alittle jealous of everyone else showing off their pictures:hugs:

goddess- i had that happen to me too!! the day i found out i was pregnant i had just took a internet cheapy and thought i was seeing things at first:wacko: so i went to cvs got a 2pack of the ept digitals and both came up as ERROR ugh i was so freaking pO but i just called the 1800 number and they sent out some more!however they said that i did them wrong,which is funny because i just dont get how on earth you could do a pregnancy test wrong espiecailly wrong with all the test ive taken ove the passed two years and you know plus all the other times ive took a test:-X but they still sent me the ( +-) so just what ever you do when you call just tell them that nothing came up which i think you said nothing came up anyway but yeah stick with that and im 100% sure they'll send you a new packet<3 good luck

lovn- i still em finding it hard to believe that you got evaps on 3 different test that just shocks me you know what i say tho your not out intill the WITCH SHOWS so best of luck to you maybe this is your :bfp: after all my fx for you:hugs:

well ladies im gonna get dress eat PLUS get DS stuff together for my dad then me and DH are off to see our little jelly belly cant wait to come update yall later<3<3<3<3


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo - They THINK I have a SCH. I have spotting/bleeding every time I wipe. We saw an area of blood on the scan but it had disappeared after my epic bleed, but I'm still bleeding. So I wonder if I developed another one. They say to rest as much as possible with it in the hopes it will reabsorb. :hugs:

ilovehim - Super excited for your scan. Can't wait to hear an update from you!

8 weeks today for me! Still no MS, just achy boobs on and off and the constant spotting. For some reason, even though I had a really good scan last Friday, I'm terrified for my scan this Friday. I feel like something has changed. :dohh:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Raspberry today!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

my morning sickness has started badly :( and the tiredness


----------



## mummyclo

whigfield said:


> mummyclo - They THINK I have a SCH. I have spotting/bleeding every time I wipe. We saw an area of blood on the scan but it had disappeared after my epic bleed, but I'm still bleeding. So I wonder if I developed another one. They say to rest as much as possible with it in the hopes it will reabsorb. :hugs:
> 
> ilovehim - Super excited for your scan. Can't wait to hear an update from you!
> 
> 8 weeks today for me! Still no MS, just achy boobs on and off and the constant spotting. For some reason, even though I had a really good scan last Friday, I'm terrified for my scan this Friday. I feel like something has changed. :dohh:

Exactly the same, spotting when I wipe usually pink/brown but some red. Worse in the morning. Sound familiar? 
Didn't see anything on scan but it was too early to see a foetus anyway x


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> Exactly the same, spotting when I wipe usually pink/brown but some red. Worse in the morning. Sound familiar?
> Didn't see anything on scan but it was too early to see a foetus anyway x

Definitely familiar. I think the reason it happens to be more in the morning is because you haven't been to the toilet in the night, so it's "built up", if you know what I mean? I've had pink, brown, bright red, dark red, orange.. Right now mine is dark red fading off to orange. :dohh: I've had clots too and even had that HUGE bleed last Friday but had a scan and baby was fine. It's just so scary not knowing if you should be worried or not. :wacko:


----------



## Breadsticks

I had my first appt today! No ultrasound because the tech wasn't there but it went really well regardless. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for 12/19 :D

He did a pelvic exam and felt my uterus to see how far along I was measuring based on its size. He said it was measuring at 8+ weeks though I am positive I am 7 weeks (I tracked ovulation by temping). Anyone else have that? No wonder I feel so bloated! :haha:

He tried a doppler because of my uterus feeling larger but we couldn't hear a heartbeat. Not worried, but it would've been super cool to hear it :)


----------



## jojo1234

donna noble said:


> Will they take another in Few days Jojo?
> 
> I'm petrified to have a scan. But I am prepared for the worst this time. I go next Monday. I should be about 9weeks so I know if they don't see a hb it's no good. I have been incessantly worried about losing symptoms.

i have a scan on friday so im not too sure if they are doing bloods again or not :) good luck to you with your scan xx


----------



## jojo1234

Libbysmum said:


> jojo1234 said:
> 
> 
> heyy im so confused over my hcg numbers... i had them done six days apart... @ 4weeks 1day 126,5 then @ 5weeks 2194.. does this sound okay?? im such a panik... my 1st baby was a misscarriage... i have a 16month old son.. now pregnant 5 weeks 1day :) good luck to everyone xx
> 
> I would be asking the Doctor or Nurse to test them again. It would worry me silly otherwise.:shrug:
> 
> 
> Cant do up my zipper on my favourite skirt anymore! Well I can but it isn't comfortable! Thank God for long t-shirts to hide the zipper.
> 
> All the best Lala for your appointment!:happydance:Click to expand...

ive got a scan on friday so il see what the doctor says :) good luck xx


----------



## lalalo

Bit of a mixed bag at my appointment today, midwife was great, ultrasound not so much. Measuring at 6w and 1 day, so 5 days behind. Could see heartbeat but was a bit slow- took them 15 mins and 3 techs to get reading of 97bpm. Have another 'viability' scan next Friday. At hospital still waiting to get bloods done, desperate to get home and have a good cry. I know everything could still be fine, but still a bit gutted it wasn't perfect.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine. 
i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.


----------



## mummyclo

Sw33tp3a said:


> my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine.
> i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.

How horrid :cry:
They do carry a risk though don't they?


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hey I haven't Madeira home yet to put the pic up she gave me but I have to day that the teach was soooooooo rude she told my dh he wasn't allowed in the room then she didn't let me see the screen at all or hear nothing she kept asking why the doctor had sent me for a scan umm duh for date /visablity then she told me I measure at 6w 2d then she was just about to walk out the room not give me no picture so that's when I got rude with hee I said did u see anything is my baby ok I said what isgoing on I was like with my son I got a picture she like there not much to see I said I don't care I want to see my baby so I feel better since u didn't let me see the screen so she huff and puff and printed me out my tiny lil bug and said I'm early but baby fine idk what is going on y are these teacher and doctors being soooo freaking rude ugh well I should be home soon to share my picture with you all


----------



## whigfield

jojo1234 said:


> ive got a scan on friday so il see what the doctor says :) good luck xx

I have a scan on Friday too! What time is yours? :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

lalalo said:


> Bit of a mixed bag at my appointment today, midwife was great, ultrasound not so much. Measuring at 6w and 1 day, so 5 days behind. Could see heartbeat but was a bit slow- took them 15 mins and 3 techs to get reading of 97bpm. Have another 'viability' scan next Friday. At hospital still waiting to get bloods done, desperate to get home and have a good cry. I know everything could still be fine, but still a bit gutted it wasn't perfect.

Aw hun! Is it possible your dates could be out? My first and second scan both showed baby measuring 4 days behind, and then he caught up.. But not sure if he'll be behind again on my next scan on Friday. I read everywhere that sometimes they fall behind and usually catch up fully by 12 weeks? :hugs:



Sw33tp3a said:


> my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine.
> i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.

How awful for them. :cry: 



ilovehim91810 said:


> Hey I haven't Madeira home yet to put the pic up she gave me but I have to day that the teach was soooooooo rude she told my dh he wasn't allowed in the room then she didn't let me see the screen at all or hear nothing she kept asking why the doctor had sent me for a scan umm duh for date /visablity then she told me I measure at 6w 2d then she was just about to walk out the room not give me no picture so that's when I got rude with hee I said did u see anything is my baby ok I said what isgoing on I was like with my son I got a picture she like there not much to see I said I don't care I want to see my baby so I feel better since u didn't let me see the screen so she huff and puff and printed me out my tiny lil bug and said I'm early but baby fine idk what is going on y are these teacher and doctors being soooo freaking rude ugh well I should be home soon to share my picture with you all

Gosh I have really had it with medical people at the moment! I'm tired of the rudeness. I'm sorry you got treated like that and had to practically beg for a scan photo - ridiculous! So glad you have one though and a healthy baby! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Ugh feeling sick again :( had a bad day and I think that has made it worse....hoping I feel better soon.


----------



## ilovehim91810

finally made it home!!!! so here is the picture they gave me well actually that i had to ASK for,im so sick of these rude medical people too!!!! i mean who do they think they are?! 
so i guess since baby is only measuring 6w 2d that my due date changes but i got to fig that out myself since the teach was such a dummie but oh well i cant wait to go see my doctor that took care of me when i was pregnant with my son because she isnt rude at all she probably the only doctor ive ever liked


----------



## MrsMcP

whigfield said:


> jojo1234 said:
> 
> 
> ive got a scan on friday so il see what the doctor says :) good luck xx
> 
> I have a scan on Friday too! What time is yours? :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too me too! Mine is 10am UK time x


----------



## lalalo

whigfield said:


> lalalo said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a mixed bag at my appointment today, midwife was great, ultrasound not so much. Measuring at 6w and 1 day, so 5 days behind. Could see heartbeat but was a bit slow- took them 15 mins and 3 techs to get reading of 97bpm. Have another 'viability' scan next Friday. At hospital still waiting to get bloods done, desperate to get home and have a good cry. I know everything could still be fine, but still a bit gutted it wasn't perfect.
> 
> Aw hun! Is it possible your dates could be out? My first and second scan both showed baby measuring 4 days behind, and then he caught up.. But not sure if he'll be behind again on my next scan on Friday. I read everywhere that sometimes they fall behind and usually catch up fully by 12 weeks? :hugs:
> 
> I don't *think* my dates are wrong but I could be, you never know. I'm actually feeling a whole lot better. Looked up development online, If I knock my due date back a few days, then pip is meeting all the right spots, heart rate was appropriate, and is measuring 4.9mm, wouldn't necessarily get a heartbeat if it's less than 5mm. Going to try and relax a bit now (if possible) and just enjoy thanksgiving holiday (my first since i moved to the US!) We'll hopefully see a nice HR and bigger pip next friday.Click to expand...


----------



## Aaisrie

I hate being the end of the month due date!! LOL You guys are all miles ahead of my, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday and won't be getting a scan for weeks!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I need to make my booking in appt :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Pink Flowers said:


> I need to make my booking in appt :haha:

:thumbup: Do it soon as spaces are filling up cause of Christmas other scan places shut til January 7th...so I was told when I phoned for the 12wk scan.

They squeezed me in on Dec 28th...I will be 13 wks then but that is okay...the peanut will be a bit more baby looking by then.:happydance:

So sorry for those that had disappointing results at their scans...sometimes when the baby is behind it is hard to find a good heartbeat but later on when it is more developed they can get a strong one...maybe ask the GP if you can get another scan in a couple of weeks??:shrug:

Mara...sorry that you jinxed the ms! That is annoying! I couldn't bring myself to cook dinner last night so DH got us Fish and chips for dinner from the Take-away round the corner.:thumbup:


----------



## HopeforFuture

lovnsunshine, dazed and mouse - I am so sorry for your losses. Wishing you much luck in the future :hugs:

Ilovehim - beautiful scan pics! I want one (I still have to wait 4 weeks for my 1st scan)! xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I will phone them tomorrow, 12 weeks would be the 10th of jan I think ?


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> finally made it home!!!! so here is the picture they gave me well actually that i had to ASK for,im so sick of these rude medical people too!!!! i mean who do they think they are?!
> so i guess since baby is only measuring 6w 2d that my due date changes but i got to fig that out myself since the teach was such a dummie but oh well i cant wait to go see my doctor that took care of me when i was pregnant with my son because she isnt rude at all she probably the only doctor ive ever liked
> 
> View attachment 519415
> 
> 
> View attachment 519417

Oh what an adorable little bean! :happydance: I'm not sure if I would change your due date because baby can suddenly catch up. Maybe wait til 12 week scan so you know more?



MrsMcP said:


> Me too me too! Mine is 10am UK time x

Eeee! I'm 11.30am. I'll be mass refreshing this thread for your results whilst anxiously waiting for mine! :haha:



Aaisrie said:


> I hate being the end of the month due date!! LOL You guys are all miles ahead of my, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday and won't be getting a scan for weeks!!!

Awww! You're not too far behind though! :thumbup:



lalalo said:


> I don't *think* my dates are wrong but I could be, you never know. I'm actually feeling a whole lot better. Looked up development online, If I knock my due date back a few days, then pip is meeting all the right spots, heart rate was appropriate, and is measuring 4.9mm, wouldn't necessarily get a heartbeat if it's less than 5mm. Going to try and relax a bit now (if possible) and just enjoy thanksgiving holiday (my first since i moved to the US!) We'll hopefully see a nice HR and bigger pip next friday.

That's good! Have a great Thanksgiving. :flower:


----------



## TTDuck

Aaisrie said:


> I hate being the end of the month due date!! LOL You guys are all miles ahead of my, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday and won't be getting a scan for weeks!!!

I'm late in the month too - we can look at it like a preview of what's coming up! my first appointment is Tuesday. :)


----------



## caro103

yay for getting at least a pic of your bean ilovehim! one of my friends (due dec 5th) got put back a wk with both this baby and her son, baby just measured behind no idea why, just what seems to happen to her, so fx;ed all will be fine with your baby!

i'm kinda with you ladies on thinking i'm so far behind! i know i'm due middle july so right in the middle of the group but with my son i was due right at the start so did most things first, although he still took until the 13th to actually turn up :rofl:. Also i think it seems like the wait it longer in the uk cos they don't generally scan here until 12wks :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

The vomiting has begun!!!! :( I'd only had some raisins and milk this morning when I wound up in the loo gagging. TMI - so much of it was stomach bile so it hurt!!! Of course my little girl wanted to be in on the action. Quote of the day - "momma, why you have poop in your mouth??" ....:dohh: KIDS! Then she came around behind me, hugged me while my head was still in the toilet and told me that she'd take care of me. Little sweetheart. Got the four hour drive tonight... gotta make sure I have a leak proof plastic bag in the car!!! eww 

*Breadsticks* - Glad your appointment went well this morning! Poo on absentee tech! Probably skiving off early for Thanksgiving.

*Lalalo* - I'm not sure why but u/s techs always seem to get me down unless you go for a private one. Like you're bothering them by being there and they never seem very supportive.

*Sw33tp3a* - that has always scared me about amnio. In uni during my semester in Reproduction and the Embryo they advised against it unless absolutely necessary. So sorry for your cousin. I can't even imagine the heartbreaak :nope:

*ilovehim* - I'll repeat what I said to lala but more consisely .. bloody techs!!! :x

*Aaisrie* - it might seem you're ages behind at the moment but wait nd see what happens at the end of the 9 months. I was due on the 8th with my first and she decided to drag her feet until the 18th! I felt like everybody was popping out babies before me! :hugs:

*caro103* - in the UK it was unheard of to have one before 12 weeks unless something was wrong so I was quite surprised when they told me they'd be doing one at 8 weeks here.


----------



## ilovehim91810

lala- aww it will be ok i had a scan today too and em behind i had this happen with my son im sure the next time we go for our scans the babys will have caugh up!! atleast we know that are babys are there and with heartbeats my day hasnt gone that well either my teach wouldnt let me see the screen or hear the heartbeat or tell me nothing for that matter i had to ask for a picture i mean she was just so rude she really made my day go from super happy to super bum and dh took off work for this too:-/ im sure that all is well if u need to talk lemme know:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I feel so behind too, I don't have my first doctors appointment until 8 weeks And then first Scan end of dec/beginning of jan! Seems sooo far away especially as so many of you have seen your little beans already!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i layed down to get warm under a blanket not even tired but fell asleep, couldnt wake up till 4 hours later. and i still feel like im overly tired but i have to make coconut dream cookies for my husbands pot luck tomorrow at his work. i made 6 dozen chocolate chip pumpkin muffins yesterday for my mother in laws pot luck at her work today. im gonna be baking burned out.


----------



## ilovehim91810

whig- you know i was just thinking about that before i got back on here,i remember what you said and i also remember that my first u/s of my son i was behind too but then when i got a u/s at 10weeks the baby had measure bigger! you know as long asmy baby comes out healthy by the time that i give birth then i'll be just fine with that

libby-im not so worried at the baby measuring behind because i have irreg periods,plus wasnt doing nothing at the time i got pregnant so you know im not really sure of when i did get pregnant not only that but even when u do get your due date u wind up not having the baby that day either!!.
i was just mad that she didnt show me the screen at all and when i kept asking her questions she was just so rude but im just glad baby is good<3

hopefor-thanks im so glad that i said something so that i could bring a picture to show everyone,i wouldve have been so flipping mad if she wouldnt of given me one!!!
but i know what you mean now i cant wait for my next scan to see the baby getting bigger then to find out the gender. i truely think im having alittle girl i just never felt like i did with my son,i didnt have no symptoms with him but this baby i have everything morning sickness even around my nipples are getting super dark sorri tmi i really do hope its a girl! i had a dream about a year ago of how she looked omg she was so beautiful she had blue eyes like dh and brown curly hair like me god she was so WOW but either way i just cant wait to meet my little jelly bean<3

becca- lol i like how you guys talk in the UK but yeah those bloody teachs they Suck big time but you know what ive notices is that it doesnt matter where your from there are so some MANY RUDE PEOPLE in this world


----------



## BeccaMichelle

yeah I had a rude one at 20 weeks last time when I was hoping to find out the gender... wonder if I can find my blog post on it real quick..... https://meatballsmith.blogspot.com/2009/09/less-than-impressed-but-still-thrilled.html there it is. It's a short moan.


----------



## oneandtwo

So I scheduled my gender scan, Jauary 7!!! Also I went to my intake appointment today, and found out that the baby WAS measuring right on time. I questioned the first measurement so she changed the wand position and measured again, right on time. I saw the ultrasound picture/measurement said 7w3d. but since she had already put in the smaller measurement of 6w4d it changed the average. SO my due date of the 1st was spot on, she just messed up. the RN I talked to today agreed that it was a mistake, but since its only 4 days they arent going to bother, i'll just end up measuring "ahead" for the duration of the pregnancy

Also, the seabands have been working!! I only threw up once today and have been able to actually eat a bit more than a couple bites. its been lovely especially because I started thanksgiving cooking today and really couldnt have handled that with the extreme nausea/ms. They dont take the nausea completely away but it does lessen it enough that I am able to get off the couch :) So i definitely think they are worth a try for anyone suffering, they are mildly irritating on the wrists but DO work!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well DD was EDD for the 5th and came on 8th, DS was EDD 17th and came 21st and this one is due 27th so likely wont be here until August!! Lol I don't really mind, I just want something to talk about too lol :D


----------



## Aaisrie

In fact this one is due 6 days after DS 2nd birthday!!


----------



## donna noble

Pretty sure I an going to miscarry again. My symptoms have drastically disappeared. My boobs are shrinking and not so red. No mood swings. I knew it was too good to be true. I'm sure it will be confirmed Monday at scan unless it happens first


----------



## Aaisrie

How far along are you Donna?? Remember that towards the end of 1st try the placenta takes over and a lot of people lose symptoms from 8w on?


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, I had been vomiting all last week and had a wedding to go to over the weekend. It was two hours away so not nearly as long but peppermints got me through the trip vomit-free! They have been my savior lately lol.

Nikki, thanks for sharing your pictures! Baby is so cute! I hope your next tech isn't so rude!

I have an early July due date but still feel behind as I haven't gotten an early scan. My first is set for what I believe to be my 11th week.


----------



## SugarBeth

Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!

I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips! 

With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!


----------



## JJsmom

Wooohoooo!! Today I got a wild hair up my rumpkiss and decided to for the first time ever make a really good chocolate pie that my mom always makes. So here goes nothing! Pie crusts are currently baking. I'm hoping so much that these turn out absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

SugarBeth said:


> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!

I started weaning my 18mo a few days after we found out I was pregnant. He was completely weaned by the time I was 5 1/2wks I think? I just told him no more nursing, lets snuggle instead. and would hold him and give him a sippy of cows milk. he did cry a little but I just made sure to reassure him and snuggle on him lots. I took away day time feeds, then tackled the night feeding (which was the brunt of his nursing, he was still nursing every 3-4hrs throughout the night) the night feeds WERE rough to stop, but We just snuggled lots and he is fine now, he fell asleep ON my chest most nights. he is still very much attached to my boobs though he puts his hand in my shirt when he is tired. has only tried to nurse once or twice since his last feed. We just finished our BM stash too :( kinda makes me feel bad, but I know it was better especially cause I had zero engorgement. it was time, AND he is sleeping through the night...now we just need to train him out of our bed LOL

I know its perfectly safe to feed through pregnancy, but mine tend to be mildly complicated since i have irritable uterus, i have to minimize stressors as much as possible. and nursing with the oxytocin release did not feel safe to me!


----------



## oneandtwo

Aaisrie said:


> Well DD was EDD for the 5th and came on 8th, DS was EDD 17th and came 21st and this one is due 27th so likely wont be here until August!! Lol I don't really mind, I just want something to talk about too lol :D

LOL My oldest was due on the 9th of november and was born the 4th, second was due the 24th of november I think? and was born the 18th. and my youngest was due the 20th of may and was born the 4th. So the babe is coming early I have no doubts, but would not like to be given hell from staff if they deem the infant "early" when it is in fact, not. KWIM? they considered my last early but his dates were off as well and he was my biggest, healthiest baby, and my ONLY one to measure ahead of dates :) but they still try to be jerks in the hospital about him being "early"


----------



## oneandtwo

JJsmom said:


> Wooohoooo!! Today I got a wild hair up my rumpkiss and decided to for the first time ever make a really good chocolate pie that my mom always makes. So here goes nothing! Pie crusts are currently baking. I'm hoping so much that these turn out absolutely delicious!!!


OMG! every year my husband asks for a chocolate pie that his grandma used to make him. and every year I ruin it! I am DETERMINED to get it right this year!! Good luck!! I suck at pies


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm fine with continuing to breastfeed, if she'd just agree to do it less! Two months ago, I had her down to every 4-6 hours. But now she wants to do it every hour or two, I don't know why the last week or so she suddenly is addicted again! I've snuggling as well but it makes her angry, she is so grumpy without getting a nursing session. Right now I'm trying to distract her with yummy foods and watching Blues Clues between some of her big feeding times. Night feedings I'll have to tackle later, as daytime is hard enough! 



oneandtwo said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!
> 
> I started weaning my 18mo a few days after we found out I was pregnant. He was completely weaned by the time I was 5 1/2wks I think? I just told him no more nursing, lets snuggle instead. and would hold him and give him a sippy of cows milk. he did cry a little but I just made sure to reassure him and snuggle on him lots. I took away day time feeds, then tackled the night feeding (which was the brunt of his nursing, he was still nursing every 3-4hrs throughout the night) the night feeds WERE rough to stop, but We just snuggled lots and he is fine now, he fell asleep ON my chest most nights. he is still very much attached to my boobs though he puts his hand in my shirt when he is tired. has only tried to nurse once or twice since his last feed. We just finished our BM stash too :( kinda makes me feel bad, but I know it was better especially cause I had zero engorgement. it was time, AND he is sleeping through the night...now we just need to train him out of our bed LOL
> 
> I know its perfectly safe to feed through pregnancy, but mine tend to be mildly complicated since i have irritable uterus, i have to minimize stressors as much as possible. and nursing with the oxytocin release did not feel safe to me!Click to expand...


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo!! Today I got a wild hair up my rumpkiss and decided to for the first time ever make a really good chocolate pie that my mom always makes. So here goes nothing! Pie crusts are currently baking. I'm hoping so much that these turn out absolutely delicious!!!
> 
> 
> OMG! every year my husband asks for a chocolate pie that his grandma used to make him. and every year I ruin it! I am DETERMINED to get it right this year!! Good luck!! I suck at piesClick to expand...

I did it!!!! OMG! It took me FOREVER! but I did it!! DS got to lick the spoon and he was like OMG mom!! This is the best chocolate ever!!! He said would I have cleaned the spoon spotless if it wasn't?? LOL! I wanted to bake 2 pies but I only got one carton of half and half and I needed 2 for 2 pies. OH is bringing another one home but I don't feel like standing over the stove for another hour or more to make one more pie. i can make another one this weekend! I am exhausted now! Need to sleep!! LOL! So glad I don't have to put on an entire meal tomorrow and just making mac n cheese and the pie I just did! Also asked my dad if he would PLEASE make me some sausage balls! LOL! He's such a sucker! :haha: He text me he was making them now! At least he knows how to make a pregnant woman happy!


----------



## tsyhanochka

DH is on his first mission of getting me something I crave...well need. Sparkling water to soothe my tummy. He's happy to have something to do while I nap before bed....omg this fatigue is intense!


----------



## waiting2012

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2571/2571734jy6zmtq3qs.gif

Haven't had a chance to catch up yet..:dohh: So I'm sure I'm missing something..LOL... DH is supposed to run to our Walmart for foil--the little things we forget the night before Thanksgiving!:dohh::haha:

I know it's not Thanksgiving in the UK, but I hope your thursday is a great one to! Counting down the days to my anniversary and the days till week 5... I broke down and told my coworkers today--all but one--my meddling boss who likes or I should say LOVES to give her advice about EVERYTHING..:dohh::haha: I was feeling sickly today again and around the same time as yesterday and my coworker had mopped her floor with orange scented pine-sol..IT WAS SO NAUSEATING to walk past her room.. Finally, I just told her and the other 2 ladies.. Told them I didn't want to jinx anything but at least if they knew why I'm tired and don't feel well in the mornings they won't worry so much.. 

Well going to try and catch up before I crash..So grateful that my hubby does all our cooking.. Guess I'm just spoiled...LOL:kiss:


----------



## Libbysmum

My DD wont stop screaming...I put her in her cot cause she kept opening the kitchen cupboards and pulling everything out at random. Having a horrible day...normally I would put her in her car seat and go for a drive but DH has the car all afternoon/evening.


----------



## oneandtwo

JJsmom said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo!! Today I got a wild hair up my rumpkiss and decided to for the first time ever make a really good chocolate pie that my mom always makes. So here goes nothing! Pie crusts are currently baking. I'm hoping so much that these turn out absolutely delicious!!!
> 
> 
> OMG! every year my husband asks for a chocolate pie that his grandma used to make him. and every year I ruin it! I am DETERMINED to get it right this year!! Good luck!! I suck at pies Click to expand...
> 
> I did it!!!! OMG! It took me FOREVER! but I did it!! DS got to lick the spoon and he was like OMG mom!! This is the best chocolate ever!!! He said would I have cleaned the spoon spotless if it wasn't?? LOL! I wanted to bake 2 pies but I only got one carton of half and half and I needed 2 for 2 pies. OH is bringing another one home but I don't feel like standing over the stove for another hour or more to make one more pie. i can make another one this weekend! I am exhausted now! Need to sleep!! LOL! So glad I don't have to put on an entire meal tomorrow and just making mac n cheese and the pie I just did! Also asked my dad if he would PLEASE make me some sausage balls! LOL! He's such a sucker! :haha: He text me he was making them now! At least he knows how to make a pregnant woman happy!Click to expand...

YAY!!!! Good job!! I chickened out trying to make it tonight lol, i'll do it in the AM! I did try a caramel peach pie recipe my sister gave me though and it smells delicious! 

Im having to make the whole dinner tomorrow, and we are having up to 6 guests (maybe) I did rolls and cinnamon rolls tonight, and one pie! I figure thats pretty good.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope everyone has a happy holiday.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

praying for you hun. get well.


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

oh my i hope that you are ok!!! i will surely keep u in my prays:hugs:
hope u feel better soon


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

Will be praying that everything is okay and that you can go home soon:thumbup:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> Well DD was EDD for the 5th and came on 8th, DS was EDD 17th and came 21st and this one is due 27th so likely wont be here until August!! Lol I don't really mind, I just want something to talk about too lol :D

my DS EDD was oct 25th and he came on the 14th,geeze just realizing this has made me feel so much better about how the baby is measuring out right now :happydance: i just still cant get over about the teach like ugh she like totally made me feel like something was really wrong!i mean when she wouldnt show me the screen at first im like ok she probably just wants to do what she gotta go for her job first then she'll show me but grrrrr she didnt she was just gonna WALK OUT THE ROOM & NOT TELL ME NETHING!! sorri ladies im actually gonna call my doctor friday and just make sure all is ok i mean i know its ok but ugh this darn teach just gots me thinking crazy i will not go back to that place again i will book it for somewhere else


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo!! Today I got a wild hair up my rumpkiss and decided to for the first time ever make a really good chocolate pie that my mom always makes. So here goes nothing! Pie crusts are currently baking. I'm hoping so much that these turn out absolutely delicious!!!
> 
> 
> OMG! every year my husband asks for a chocolate pie that his grandma used to make him. and every year I ruin it! I am DETERMINED to get it right this year!! Good luck!! I suck at pies Click to expand...
> 
> I did it!!!! OMG! It took me FOREVER! but I did it!! DS got to lick the spoon and he was like OMG mom!! This is the best chocolate ever!!! He said would I have cleaned the spoon spotless if it wasn't?? LOL! I wanted to bake 2 pies but I only got one carton of half and half and I needed 2 for 2 pies. OH is bringing another one home but I don't feel like standing over the stove for another hour or more to make one more pie. i can make another one this weekend! I am exhausted now! Need to sleep!! LOL! So glad I don't have to put on an entire meal tomorrow and just making mac n cheese and the pie I just did! Also asked my dad if he would PLEASE make me some sausage balls! LOL! He's such a sucker! :haha: He text me he was making them now! At least he knows how to make a pregnant woman happy!Click to expand...

aww that sounds wonderful jj mmmm god reading this is making me so hungry plus i got my turkey in now & my ham dh watching them!!! ooooo i cant wait for tomorrow i actually stole a piece of cherry pie but we just got them from the store because ive never done pies before but i do wanna try mmm sausage balls wow im so hungry right now i think i might make me and ds some of my mash potatoes tonight they r so0ooooo good


----------



## ilovehim91810

wanted to wish everyone a very happy & safe thankgiving PIG OUT!!! i know im gonna have like 20plates lol ok maybe 30 haha jk


----------



## mummyclo

Does anyone else find they have every other day symptoms?
Like my boobs generally hurt all the time but every other day they absolutely KILL! Also same with sickness..... :shrug:


----------



## fertiliciousx

Hi ladies, can i join the club, just found out I'm pregnant 5 days ago. I'm only 4 weeks gone and my estimated EDD is 31 July 2013 (just about made it...lol):haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh thank the Lord...DD finally crashed out and went to sleep in her cot...Why do they fight sleep when you know they need it so bad? Bloody awful day got nothing done at all round the house cause of her screams and getting into all the cupboards. I just took a little lie down to recover! 
I don't know how other women get by? A friend of mine has a 2mth old and she leaves it happily with her sister to babysit and goes out to hear Coldplay ...heck when I had a 2mth old I hardly had time to shower and stayed in my pjamas most days til at least 10am! What is wrong with me?


----------



## mummyclo

Libbysmum said:


> Oh thank the Lord...DD finally crashed out and went to sleep in her cot...Why do they fight sleep when you know they need it so bad? Bloody awful day got nothing done at all round the house cause of her screams and getting into all the cupboards. I just took a little lie down to recover!
> I don't know how other women get by? A friend of mine has a 2mth old and she leaves it happily with her sister to babysit and goes out to hear Coldplay ...heck when I had a 2mth old I hardly had time to shower and stayed in my pjamas most days til at least 10am! What is wrong with me?

Sorry you had a hard day :( DS has been more challenging than usual... Maybe they know? 

I'm the same! I spent most of my time in bed with DS! All day in my pyjamas/Joggers and had to have quick 5 min showers lol


----------



## Lauki

kaths101 said:


> I feel so behind too, I don't have my first doctors appointment until 8 weeks And then first Scan end of dec/beginning of jan! Seems sooo far away especially as so many of you have seen your little beans already!

I don't have my scan until the 24th of December. So still 4.5 weeks! I think it's really uncommon in the UK to just scan everyone more than the standard two times.
Even with my 20 week scan I had to pay for pictures, just to fund the scanning equipment and service.



Aaisrie said:


> In fact this one is due 6 days after DS 2nd birthday!!

This baby will be due less than a week after my daughters birthday too! So exciting!



SugarBeth said:


> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!

I'm still breastfeeding my 17 month old. I think she'd nurse every 30 minutes if I let her. But I never offer and distract her a lot. We're always out and about doing activities, or going for walks, or visiting people. Does that help with your LO? Or does she want to nurse anywhere?

I'm very much looking forward to tandemfeeding a newborn and a toddler! I really hope it works out like that!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks that makes me feel a bit more normal.

Aaisrie our bean is due 4 days after my DH's birthday and 5 days before my DD's birthday. We also have our wedding anniversary all in July!


----------



## Lauki

Ugh and challenging toddlers.. I have one! Yesterday was horrible. I had a major pregnancy grump and she was constantly running off in the shop. Didn't want to be carried, didn't want to sit in a trolley. I even lost her once for about 10 seconds! I felt horrible :cry:.

Luckily the afternoon was better going to soft play and wearing her out!


----------



## Aaisrie

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

I know how hard that is, I was rehydrated multiple times when pregnant with my son and had to deal with it for the full 9mo. You CAN get through it and it IS worth it...



Libbysmum said:


> Thanks that makes me feel a bit more normal.
> 
> Aaisrie our bean is due 4 days after my DH's birthday and 5 days before my DD's birthday. We also have our wedding anniversary all in July!

We just got married on the 10th November!! But my 2 niece's birthday's are also in July LOL


----------



## Lauki

Just realized. We'll have to travel to the Netherlands when this bubs is less than 6 weeks for my sisters wedding. Then to Poland when the baby is 3 months old for my husband's best friends wedding!

How much fun is that going to be!


----------



## Libbysmum

just breastfeed on the way up and on the way down :) you will be fine :) We took our DD on a 15 hr flight when she was 10mths old and she slept for 10 of those hours...the flight attendants are usually really sympathetic and eager to help "hold the baby" if you need a break.


----------



## Lauki

Luckily my hubby will be there too. I think to the Netherlands we'll go by car and ferry. To Poland we'll have to fly though.

I've flown twice with Sophie and it went well! But 3 months seems so young to fly! But just hoping for lots of sleep especially in the car when bubs is 6 weeks!


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim - That's the spirit! I'm sure babies must fluctuate in size all the time - and can _all_ measurements truly be accurate at every scan? If they just put it a couple of mms out? :haha:

Becca - Jesus christ! I would have exploded if my sonographer had acted like that! How terrible of them! :hugs:

donna - Don't think like that! :nope: Try and stay positive. They say symptoms come and go, I'm sure it will be fine! :hugs:

Sugar - I'm not breastfeeding but I'm thirsty all the time. Every now and then I have a hypochondriac moment and am convinced I have diabetes. :haha:

junemomma - Praying for you! Get better. :hugs:

1 more day until my scan. Very nervous but excited too! Wish it was today!


----------



## MrsMcP

Junemomma - so sorry to hear you're suffering! Get better soon xxx

Ilovehim - I can't believe they were so rude to you! I better get a nice sonographer tomorrow! I hate the way we're treated like we're not pregnant until at least 8 weeks when we finally get to see a midwife! Well that's what it's like in the UK anyway. We're all well aware that the first few weeks carry the highest risk of miscarriage, but even if we do miscarry we were STILL pregnant and STILL deserve to be treated like it... instead of all the 'don't get your hopes up', 'it's not really a baby yet'... blah blah blah!!

I'm paying for a private scan tomorrow, which I don't mind doing cos I know we're lucky to have the NHS and they can't afford to send everyone for early scans. I just hope cos we're paying for it, we get treated well! Eeek I'm so excited/nervous!!!

Whigfield - good luck! xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well today. Happy thanksgiving to all those celebrating it. Feeling a bit tired today as didnt get much sleep last night. 



Aaisrie said:


> I hate being the end of the month due date!! LOL You guys are all miles ahead of my, I don't even have my GP appt until Friday and won't be getting a scan for weeks!!!




kaths101 said:


> I feel so behind too, I don't have my first doctors appointment until 8 weeks And then first Scan end of dec/beginning of jan! Seems sooo far away especially as so many of you have seen your little beans already!

I have my first booking appointment in December and no idea when I will get a scan. It does feel like its ages away. 



oneandtwo said:


> So I scheduled my gender scan, Jauary 7!!! Also I went to my intake appointment today, and found out that the baby WAS measuring right on time. I questioned the first measurement so she changed the wand position and measured again, right on time. I saw the ultrasound picture/measurement said 7w3d. but since she had already put in the smaller measurement of 6w4d it changed the average. SO my due date of the 1st was spot on, she just messed up. the RN I talked to today agreed that it was a mistake, but since its only 4 days they arent going to bother, i'll just end up measuring "ahead" for the duration of the pregnancy
> 
> Also, the seabands have been working!! I only threw up once today and have been able to actually eat a bit more than a couple bites. its been lovely especially because I started thanksgiving cooking today and really couldnt have handled that with the extreme nausea/ms. They dont take the nausea completely away but it does lessen it enough that I am able to get off the couch :) So i definitely think they are worth a try for anyone suffering, they are mildly irritating on the wrists but DO work!

good to know you were right about the date. Glad to hear the seabands are working.



donna noble said:


> Pretty sure I an going to miscarry again. My symptoms have drastically disappeared. My boobs are shrinking and not so red. No mood swings. I knew it was too good to be true. I'm sure it will be confirmed Monday at scan unless it happens first

I am sorry to hear that, hopefully it is not a miscarriage and just a let up on the symptoms. Sending you my best wishes, and hopes that your scan shows everything is ok. :hugs:




junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

My thoughts are with you, hope all goes well :hugs:



mummyclo said:


> Does anyone else find they have every other day symptoms?
> Like my boobs generally hurt all the time but every other day they absolutely KILL! Also same with sickness..... :shrug:

Mine seem to come & go in waves but there doesnt appear to be any pattern at all, 



fertiliciousx said:


> Hi ladies, can i join the club, just found out I'm pregnant 5 days ago. I'm only 4 weeks gone and my estimated EDD is 31 July 2013 (just about made it...lol):haha:

Congratulations, hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. 



Libbysmum said:


> Oh thank the Lord...DD finally crashed out and went to sleep in her cot...Why do they fight sleep when you know they need it so bad? Bloody awful day got nothing done at all round the house cause of her screams and getting into all the cupboards. I just took a little lie down to recover!
> I don't know how other women get by? A friend of mine has a 2mth old and she leaves it happily with her sister to babysit and goes out to hear Coldplay ...heck when I had a 2mth old I hardly had time to shower and stayed in my pjamas most days til at least 10am! What is wrong with me?

Sounds like a bad day, but it can only get better! Most of my friends with little ones spend a lot of time in their pjamas so I think it is more normal than being super glam and going out!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!! I can't wait to go to my granny's very shortly to start working on our feast! YUM! Getting ready as we speak and looking forward to eating some yummy turkey and ham!!! Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!!!!

junemomma - really hoping you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## caro103

SugarBeth said:


> I'm fine with continuing to breastfeed, if she'd just agree to do it less! Two months ago, I had her down to every 4-6 hours. But now she wants to do it every hour or two, I don't know why the last week or so she suddenly is addicted again! I've snuggling as well but it makes her angry, she is so grumpy without getting a nursing session. Right now I'm trying to distract her with yummy foods and watching Blues Clues between some of her big feeding times. Night feedings I'll have to tackle later, as daytime is hard enough!

you might find your milk supply has gone down a little due to the pregnancy hence why she wants to feed more often, or apparently the taste changes so maybe she likes it better now! I just weaned my LO about 2 wks before i got my bfp, just because i'd kinda had enough of bfing after 18+mths :). We did distraction too and offered a cup instead, it took a few nights but really wasn't too bad, but i'd already weaned him down to once a day for a few mths anyway and didn't get encorged after stopping so i think he was hardly taking any milk anyway :), good luck!




junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies, just thought id update. I'm in the ER of my local hospital and they're admitting me due to severe dehydration and low sodium from hyperemesis :( please pray for me!

:( hope you're ok hun xx



fertiliciousx said:


> Hi ladies, can i join the club, just found out I'm pregnant 5 days ago. I'm only 4 weeks gone and my estimated EDD is 31 July 2013 (just about made it...lol):haha:

:yipee: congratulations!! 



Libbysmum said:


> Oh thank the Lord...DD finally crashed out and went to sleep in her cot...Why do they fight sleep when you know they need it so bad? Bloody awful day got nothing done at all round the house cause of her screams and getting into all the cupboards. I just took a little lie down to recover!
> I don't know how other women get by? A friend of mine has a 2mth old and she leaves it happily with her sister to babysit and goes out to hear Coldplay ...heck when I had a 2mth old I hardly had time to shower and stayed in my pjamas most days til at least 10am! What is wrong with me?

eugh i'm with you on a day like this! like he turns into a monster child after being at nursery for a couple days. Yet they say he's lovely there and eats everything! sooo not my child :rofl:. Hope the day improves for both of us!


----------



## mummyclo

My spotting is really weird and I'm just beyond worried now :(
Today I have had pink-redish spotting and then a few teeny tiny clotty bits a then my CM goes back to normal? 
This doesn't seem like any 'normal' miscarriage to me.... Even though I fear the worst :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Clo it doesn't sound normal, any chance of getting in touch with epu or anything??


----------



## mummyclo

I don't think they'll scan me again till Tuesday....
Shall I ring and see what they say? :(
This sounds horrid but I just wish if I was miscarrying that itd just do it :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

I really understand what you mean. I took a DIGI today and my weeks are now 2-3 which made me feel better as I know my levels must be rising but I know what you mean, it's the not knowing that's hard to deal with!! Give them a ring? The worst they can say is no?


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, it's engaged but I'll keep trying....


----------



## ilovehim91810

happy thanksgiving everyone

well lets see im up early today not feeling so hot,ithink it might be because all of the food cooking together at once ugh the smell is kinda making me sick:-( i mean it does smell good but lil bean don't like the smell!!! good thing dh is helping me cook today because im not sure if im gonna be able to handle smelling all that food cooking together lol i dont wanna be cooking and throwing up in the trash can yucky thats gross.
i just can't wait to eat

lauki- aww dont feel bad ive been having alot of issues lately with my DS yesterday my dad got him from school then had to call me because he run off from him in the we and stuff ugh so thank god he called me i hurry up went down there he also gave me alot of trouble he wanted me to carry him but i just couldnt you know he 5yrs old he weighs alot more!! you know you gotta look at it like this we are all humans we all are not perfect!! so just know that your not alone :hugs:


whig- you know what i dont even think the teach really knew to much of what she was doing because at first she was like your measuring at 6w 5d then she like no no no 6w 3d no no no i got it now 6w 2d im like WOW really?!?!?!? im gonna call my doctor up tomorrow to see if i can't get more info.....you know what i think im gonna do too because im still p.o im going to call the place where the did my u/s see if i cant find out her name and just let them know HOW RUDE she was:-/

mrs- i know what you mean about them not thinking we are really pregnant till we reach atleast 8weeks in pregnancy.
you know when i was pregnant with my son my obgyn doesn't really see you until about that time and when i ask her why you know it was also because of the m/c she was just telling me that theirs not to much that they can do if your having one:-/ but it kinda makes me feel like they just dont wanna take their time to see you until they think your gonna carry the whole 9months but i think alot more woman would feel more relax and at peace if they saw their doctor earlyer to know everything is ok,i mean i know id be.
now the doctor that ive been seeing now they got me in asap actually ive seen her twices already but i know they need to monitor me alittle more but you know they didnt know that when i had called them on the phone but im sure thats why she had me come back so soon plus i was having alittle bit of bleeding!! im just glad that i live in the US because they'll do a scan just because.
like when i was at the hospital this sunday that just passed, i wasnt there at all for no bleeding or pain or none of that!! i think it really sucks that the UK dont take pregnancy more seriously,like i heard that they dont even take your blood much to check your levels i mean that just sounds crazy:wacko: i guess even the UK is beautiful from what ive seen in books & tv that im glad i live in the US because we do have alot of good doctors and they do take pregnancy alittle bit more seriouslyu know what im saying?!

fert- congrats on your :bfp: im so glad to see that you have just made it in the thread:-D welcome welcome welcome wishing you a very H&H 9months :hugs:

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS THANKFUL FOR TODAY?!
me im thankful for my DH all our kids my mother we have really been getting along really good since ive had that talk with her/my dad who really isnt my real father but has step up to the plate 100% and has done a wonderful job and been the best pop pop ever to my son/my real father hoping i get ahold of him one day because i miss him so much/my grandmother who is stuck in her ways but means well lol the little bit of friends that i do have for being there for me no matter what & last but not least all of my JULY SUNBEAMS im so glad that we all have each other to go threw this long 9months together happy thanksgiving everyone may god bless all of you your family/friends and of course your lil beans growing inside of you


----------



## mummyclo

Unless I'm soaking 2 pads an hour they won't see me till Tuesday. She didn't seem to know much tbh :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> My spotting is really weird and I'm just beyond worried now :(
> Today I have had pink-redish spotting and then a few teeny tiny clotty bits a then my CM goes back to normal?
> This doesn't seem like any 'normal' miscarriage to me.... Even though I fear the worst :(

ive had the same things happen to me and it was nothing im sure everything is fine! matter of fact before my ultrasound yesterday i had wipe alittle bit of blood and had a teeny tiny clot in the toliet and all was well<3 call your doctor first thing in the morning thou see if you can get some blood work done or something best of luck to you:hugs: feel free to inbox me if you ever need to chat


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> Unless I'm soaking 2 pads an hour they won't see me till Tuesday. She didn't seem to know much tbh :(

you know i know you dont wanna jinx yourself or nothing but if i was you i would call them up and make it sound worse then it is or what about the ER?! ugh all these doctors and teachs are just really making me so MAD lately


----------



## mummyclo

ilovehim91810 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Unless I'm soaking 2 pads an hour they won't see me till Tuesday. She didn't seem to know much tbh :(
> 
> you know i know you dont wanna jinx yourself or nothing but if i was you i would call them up and make it sound worse then it is or what about the ER?! ugh all these doctors and teachs are just really making me so MAD latelyClick to expand...

I went to A&E (your ER) and I just got fobbed off last time. They did my bloods and tested my urine and that was it. Plus I was waiting round for 5 hrs and ha to leave my son with my mum. 
They honestly don't seem to care about you in early pregnancy here :(


----------



## goddess25

If you want any scan pictures from your ultra sound scan here you have to pay for them. It's $15 for 3 pictures. 

It sounds like quite a few of you have been moved back in your dates. That happened to me both times and I was sure it was of my dates. Both babies caught back up at 12 weeks. 

There are a tonne of us at the end of July now. Like someone said we will all catch up at the end.


----------



## Aaisrie

Clo have you tried the conception indicator tests surely that would tell you if your levels are rising and might give you peace of mind??


----------



## mummyclo

I did have some but I used them it was only a 2 pack! 
I don't have the money to buy any till Monday either and then it'll be nearly Tuesday.... Argh!
I did a cheapy the other day and it was very dark. I don't think they tell you that much though.


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo- im sorri to hear that they didnt do much for you when u went to the A&E:-/ it really sucks that you have to go threw the first tri worrying so much! i know its hard not to worry tho when you have things like that happening but like i said ive had something like that also happen to me as well and it just was nothing.
it is normal to spot alittle around this time,you know! and like you said it doesnt seem like a normal miscarrgie to you,thats probably because its not one i will be keeping you and ur lil bean in my prays and hopefully your mind will be put to rest,when do u go to the doctors?!?


----------



## mummyclo

Thankyou! means a lot :hugs:
its really hard not to worry!
Scan again Tuesday :)


----------



## MrsMcP

Mummyclo - I'm sorry you're not getting any answers! I don't think they take it seriously enough here. Could you go for a private scan? It's £60-£100 depending on where you go, but may be worth it for your peace of mind before Tuesday? I seriously have everything crossed for you that it turns out just fine! x

Ilovehim - You're right, they don't test bloods at all over here unless you have any problems. I think if you go in to A&E with mid - heavy bleeding they should scan you. It makes sense that they're trying to save taxpayers money, but it does make you feel like you and your tiny baby don't matter. Even if the staff were just a bit more understanding it would help you feel taken seriously x


----------



## MrsMcP

Oh and just to second what others have said - without wanting to jinx anything - I don't think it would hurt to tell a little white lie and say it's worse than it is, or say you're having pain too, just to get them to take you more seriously. I pay a LOT of tax and I wouldn't say it's out of order. Maybe if you were having no problems and completely made them up to get a scan. But elaborating a bit... is fine in my opinion. This is such a nerve wrecking time, we need all the reasurrance we can get x


----------



## Aaisrie

If it helps the CB conception ones are on offer in Tesco - 2pack for £12 or a single for like £7? We're skint but for me the peace of mind is worth it <3


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies, well I'm in my room and getting lots of fluids. All I'm allowed are ice chips for now. I'm very happy to say I've stopped vomiting for now. I'm hoping I keep getting better. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers :) they are very much appreciated.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hi can i be added i think (tho i might change) i am 23rd july 2013 

thanks


----------



## tatsfaries

Hi i am due july 23 with baby number three can i join ?


----------



## SugarBeth

caro103 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with continuing to breastfeed, if she'd just agree to do it less! Two months ago, I had her down to every 4-6 hours. But now she wants to do it every hour or two, I don't know why the last week or so she suddenly is addicted again! I've snuggling as well but it makes her angry, she is so grumpy without getting a nursing session. Right now I'm trying to distract her with yummy foods and watching Blues Clues between some of her big feeding times. Night feedings I'll have to tackle later, as daytime is hard enough!
> 
> you might find your milk supply has gone down a little due to the pregnancy hence why she wants to feed more often, or apparently the taste changes so maybe she likes it better now! I just weaned my LO about 2 wks before i got my bfp, just because i'd kinda had enough of bfing after 18+mths :). We did distraction too and offered a cup instead, it took a few nights but really wasn't too bad, but i'd already weaned him down to once a day for a few mths anyway and didn't get encorged after stopping so i think he was hardly taking any milk anyway :), good luck!Click to expand...

Oddly enough, the last few days my supply seems to have spiked! Whereas before it seemed like my suppy was dwindling, I now seem full and engorged half the time! Odd, since I thought it would work the other way. She seems more interested in nursing now than before even, like it tastes better. So strange!

I was trying to offer her regular milk instead, since she loves it, but now that it's more than just a treat, she doesn't like it as much. She also may be reacting to it, I'm trying to figure out if that's what her recent rash is coming from. Seems like if I just keep her really, really busy all day, she doesn't want to nurse as much. But I'm SO tired all the time, it's really hard to be constantly entertaining or on the go!



ilovehim91810 said:


> happy thanksgiving everyone
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS THANKFUL FOR TODAY?!

The main things I'm thankful for today is the health of my family (something I'm always thinking about after having Ovarian cancer - I'm always grateful for our health!), for getting to be the SAHM I always wanted to be, and for this long awaited baby. <3


So glad we're telling everyone about the pregnancy today! We went to breakfast with part of the family that we'll be telling later, and it was SO hard to get through it without being obvious! I kept feeling sick, and I was beyond tired and worn out. I snapped at DH a time or two, which is VERY out of character for me. I'll be glad to not have the stress of slipping up!


----------



## SugarBeth

Lauki said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding my 17 month old. I think she'd nurse every 30 minutes if I let her. But I never offer and distract her a lot. We're always out and about doing activities, or going for walks, or visiting people. Does that help with your LO? Or does she want to nurse anywhere?
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to tandemfeeding a newborn and a toddler! I really hope it works out like that!Click to expand...

Yes, if we're out, she doesn't want it as much. But with the fatigue really hitting hard, it's getting more difficult to keep her out and about. If I ever sit down, she immediately runs over to nurse. I have to stay moving or standing at all times or she's reminded and wants to do it. Even sitting while out in public will make her pull at my shirt. It's just strange, a few months ago I had her down to every few hours and now she's a little nursing addict again! 

What do you do about sore nipples? My nipples have been getting steadily more sore and painful with the pregnancy, and DD isn't always the most gentle nurser. I'm not sure how to not go absolutely insane with nursing! I'd like to go all through the pregnancy nursing so it's easier transition with the next one, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## MrsMcP

Argh! One tiny tiny blob of brown on toilet paper. Freaking out :(


----------



## alicecooper

had my first m/w appointment yesterday. She worked me out as being due approximately 6th July (not 8th as I was originally told) but it's all a guess anyway as I don't know the exact date of my LMP so she said for me to just wait and see what the 12 week scan says.

Other than that nothing to say really. Had bloods taken. That's about it.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congrates and welcome tatsfaries.

Mrs MCP hope your little bean just snuggling in there. sedning you lots of positive energy.

Alice cooper i had my fist appioment last week and was hte same not much but urine test and forms to be completed, my bloods done Monday.

AFM ohhhh the anytime of the day sickness been hitting me hard the last few weeks and this week so bad. How I am getting though the work day I do not know. Luckily it is not all the time large parts of the day I am fine. But when it gets me it really does. Just eating little and often and making ginger tea and drinks.
Going to see Breaking Dawn pt 2 tonight I pray the nausea stays away. I have been so excited about this movie lol.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mumtobe1985 said:


> hi can i be added i think (tho i might change) i am 23rd july 2013
> 
> thanks

welcome H&H 9months:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I just saw my doctor, she's keeping me till Saturday, possibly Sunday :( guess its better to be here to ensure baby and I are ok than being home and sick. I can get better meds here. I'm eating a grape Popsicle right now which is the first thing I've eaten in 24 hours. I might get water or juice later tonight. 

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I just saw my doctor, she's keeping me till Saturday, possibly Sunday :( guess its better to be here to ensure baby and I are ok than being home and sick. I can get better meds here. I'm eating a grape Popsicle right now which is the first thing I've eaten in 24 hours. I might get water or juice later tonight.
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are doing well! :D

Did you have HG with any of your others? There's an HG support thread too if it's help you?


----------



## ilovehim91810

sugarbeth- wow battling Ovarian cancer that is something!! im so glad did hear that you made it threw and i seen your cute little family when i was looking threw your blog.
you look like you are living a pretty nice life,looks like hubbys great you got the cutie little girl<3 also i really would like to go on a disney curise!!! actually been just trying to save up for a few years now just to go to disney world but now were gonna have to save up just alittle bit more because now we have another one coming lol but its ok because i would like the new baby to aleast be 3yrs old or atleast be able to walk. i havent been to dinsey world since i think i was 5yr 0r 6yrs old my real dad lives in orland so does his mother :my grandma:,it be nice if when i went up there i could really get in touch with them because i havent seen my grandmother since i was about 2or3 so like its been over 20yrs and that i havent seen my dad in bout 41/2yrs!!


----------



## Lauki

SugarBeth said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding my 17 month old. I think she'd nurse every 30 minutes if I let her. But I never offer and distract her a lot. We're always out and about doing activities, or going for walks, or visiting people. Does that help with your LO? Or does she want to nurse anywhere?
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to tandemfeeding a newborn and a toddler! I really hope it works out like that!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, if we're out, she doesn't want it as much. But with the fatigue really hitting hard, it's getting more difficult to keep her out and about. If I ever sit down, she immediately runs over to nurse. I have to stay moving or standing at all times or she's reminded and wants to do it. Even sitting while out in public will make her pull at my shirt. It's just strange, a few months ago I had her down to every few hours and now she's a little nursing addict again!
> 
> What do you do about sore nipples? My nipples have been getting steadily more sore and painful with the pregnancy, and DD isn't always the most gentle nurser. I'm not sure how to not go absolutely insane with nursing! I'd like to go all through the pregnancy nursing so it's easier transition with the next one, but I'm not sure how to do it.Click to expand...

Do you have any lansinoh cream or some soothing cream to put on your nipples? Maybe cut down each nursing slowly as you go? Make her nurse shorter every time she latches. So let her latch, give her a couple of minutes. Then unlatch and distract with lots of cuddles if necessary?

Also make sure she's latched properly, doesn't have a lazy latch and has your nipple far in her mouth up to her soft palate so it doesn't rub against hard bits.

I get you with the exhaustion! I'm right in the middle of it now it's dreadful! I still try and take Sophie out in the fresh air if I can, it does make me feel better too when we're finally out. Even if it's just a 15 minute walk around to the park and back!


----------



## junemomma09

Aaisrie said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just saw my doctor, she's keeping me till Saturday, possibly Sunday :( guess its better to be here to ensure baby and I are ok than being home and sick. I can get better meds here. I'm eating a grape Popsicle right now which is the first thing I've eaten in 24 hours. I might get water or juice later tonight.
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are doing well! :D
> 
> Did you have HG with any of your others? There's an HG support thread too if it's help you?Click to expand...

Yes I had it with my daughter. I'll check out the support thread. Thank you!


----------



## Aaisrie

junemomma09 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just saw my doctor, she's keeping me till Saturday, possibly Sunday :( guess its better to be here to ensure baby and I are ok than being home and sick. I can get better meds here. I'm eating a grape Popsicle right now which is the first thing I've eaten in 24 hours. I might get water or juice later tonight.
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are doing well! :D
> 
> Did you have HG with any of your others? There's an HG support thread too if it's help you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I had it with my daughter. I'll check out the support thread. Thank you!Click to expand...

Np, I and hoping I don't get it this time. Kicked in about 8w with my DS so holding my breath and hoping for a nice pregnancy!! That thread is a little slow but great support, there are also a few HG support groups on FB too


----------



## SugarBeth

Lauki said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else breastfeeding here while pregnant? DD is almost 17 months and still breastfeeds often. My nipples have just started to get really sore, wondering how to handle weaning her down to only a few times a day before my nipples get worse!
> 
> I'm downing water SO fast lately. I can't stop drinking, I'm always thirsty. I drink a whole glass of water in one or two sips!
> 
> With DD, I was really sick all the time from 3 weeks and 6 days. I'm occasionally sick now, but half the time I feel really good! It's just all of a sudden I'll get hit hard with feeling sick, or I'll feel like I just can't stay awake no matter what. It's hard to get used to this all again, even though I just did it two years ago!
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding my 17 month old. I think she'd nurse every 30 minutes if I let her. But I never offer and distract her a lot. We're always out and about doing activities, or going for walks, or visiting people. Does that help with your LO? Or does she want to nurse anywhere?
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to tandemfeeding a newborn and a toddler! I really hope it works out like that!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, if we're out, she doesn't want it as much. But with the fatigue really hitting hard, it's getting more difficult to keep her out and about. If I ever sit down, she immediately runs over to nurse. I have to stay moving or standing at all times or she's reminded and wants to do it. Even sitting while out in public will make her pull at my shirt. It's just strange, a few months ago I had her down to every few hours and now she's a little nursing addict again!
> 
> What do you do about sore nipples? My nipples have been getting steadily more sore and painful with the pregnancy, and DD isn't always the most gentle nurser. I'm not sure how to not go absolutely insane with nursing! I'd like to go all through the pregnancy nursing so it's easier transition with the next one, but I'm not sure how to do it.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any lansinoh cream or some soothing cream to put on your nipples? Maybe cut down each nursing slowly as you go? Make her nurse shorter every time she latches. So let her latch, give her a couple of minutes. Then unlatch and distract with lots of cuddles if necessary?
> 
> Also make sure she's latched properly, doesn't have a lazy latch and has your nipple far in her mouth up to her soft palate so it doesn't rub against hard bits.
> 
> I get you with the exhaustion! I'm right in the middle of it now it's dreadful! I still try and take Sophie out in the fresh air if I can, it does make me feel better too when we're finally out. Even if it's just a 15 minute walk around to the park and back!Click to expand...

I do have the cream somewhere, I'll have to dig it out! I haven't needed to use it in such a long time. That's a good point, I should check her latch. Often when she bites she seems to barely be on there, but then again she plays more than she seriously nurses. She's definitely doing it for comfort more than anything else, and she doesn't accept any substitutes! 

Fresh air definitely helps. We try to go on family walks with the dogs every day, and it cures a lot of the morning sickness and exhaustion. I find that while I'm so terribly sleepy, I'm actually having a hard time falling or staying asleep, and I sleep much lighter lately. I'm sure that's not helping!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thank you! I have been sorely lacking in updating my blogs, but thanks for looking! I'll definitely be updating a lot more now, there's quite a lot to write suddenly!

The Disney cruise was absolutely amazing, and Disney World is my favorite place on earth! I haven't been there since I was about 16, and I'd love to go back but we won't be able to afford it for quite a few years. My grandmother was thinking of taking my family and my siblings/parents next year, but it looks like we'll have to miss out on that one as dragging an infant around wouldn't be very fun for me. Babies are definitely worth sacrificing trips for though!



ilovehim91810 said:


> sugarbeth- wow battling Ovarian cancer that is something!! im so glad did hear that you made it threw and i seen your cute little family when i was looking threw your blog.
> you look like you are living a pretty nice life,looks like hubbys great you got the cutie little girl<3 also i really would like to go on a disney curise!!! actually been just trying to save up for a few years now just to go to disney world but now were gonna have to save up just alittle bit more because now we have another one coming lol but its ok because i would like the new baby to aleast be 3yrs old or atleast be able to walk. i havent been to dinsey world since i think i was 5yr 0r 6yrs old my real dad lives in orland so does his mother :my grandma:,it be nice if when i went up there i could really get in touch with them because i havent seen my grandmother since i was about 2or3 so like its been over 20yrs and that i havent seen my dad in bout 41/2yrs!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

tatsfaries said:


> Hi i am due july 23 with baby number three can i join ?

welcome H&H 9months:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

MrsMcP said:


> Argh! One tiny tiny blob of brown on toilet paper. Freaking out :(

its hard not to freak out when you see little bit of brown or red or anything you dont think is normal but im sure your bean is just fine in there actually ive read and been told that spotting can be very normal!! praying all is well just relax


----------



## JJsmom

Lotus, we just got back from my granny's which is a hour and a half drive and looked up the times to see Breaking Dawn part 2!! So we're heading out now to watch it also!! EKKK! I can't wait!!!

Also, my son wore a shirt today that says "I'm going to be a big brother" on it and my aunt and uncle were there and they were really excited for us!!! YAY!!! Now just to tell Oh's family!LOL! I'll leave that up to him!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Ladies- Just been making banana choc chip muffins...busy morning! It takes me a while to catch up on the threads. 
Welcome to all the new people and congrats on your pregnancies.
Junemummy so glad you are feeling a bit better...take care of yourself now.
sorry to hear of those still having issues with spotting...I wish doctors would take these things more seriously. It is such a worry and why not just help these women by giving them peace of mind that everything is okay - it is really ridiculous how long they make you wait things out. I remember when we had our Mc in August I sat in the EPCU and they made me hold my bladder for an hour to get a scan then changed their minds and told me to go home and see how things were by the next friday...frustrating!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

hi i got my bfp on 9th november and edd of baby #2 is 23rd july in time for my birthday on 31st ! lol, we sadly lost a baby at 6wks 4 days so im feeling very cautious at the moment although lines are much darker than then and appeared so quick ! confirmed by gp on 19th nov first m.w app on 17th dec,we already have a gorgeous little boy aged 22months old. congrats everyone :)


----------



## Duchess85

Can I be a July Sunbeamer too? :) Got my :bfp: on November 4th and I'm due on July 14th God Willing with number 2 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

tinkerbellfan said:


> hi i got my bfp on 9th november and edd of baby #2 is 23rd july in time for my birthday on 31st ! lol, we sadly lost a baby at 6wks 4 days so im feeling very cautious at the moment although lines are much darker than then and appeared so quick ! confirmed by gp on 19th nov first m.w app on 17th dec,we already have a gorgeous little boy aged 22months old. congrats everyone :)

welcome H&H9months:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Did anyone else announce today? I'm glad I did, as I started getting really sick at the meal time! It would have been obvious if we didn't spill right away. I don't hide pregnancy well! lol

After telling them, I put some fun pictures up on facebook. Thought I'd share, I had fun playing with them!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/025-2.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/035-8.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/106-1.jpg


----------



## goddess25

Great pictures..I must get that Joanna Cole book..I have the big brother variety already. Need to get the big sister book so I have the set.

I am 5w1d today and quite a bit of nausea this evening, nothing too bad yet. I have my prescription for diclectin already but not filled it..will wait a bit and hope its not too bad this time.

I feel so bad for you ladies with previous HG, hope you don't get it again.

Welcome to all the new sunbeams...have a wonderful H&H 9 months.


----------



## Lauki

Love your pictures you put on Facebook Sugarbeth!

We'll be buying Sophie a t-shirt with 'Big sister' or something like that for Christmas. For her to unwrap in front of everyone!

Hubby really doesn't want to tell until I'm 12 weeks!


----------



## MrsMcP

Saw the most beautiful and perfect little baby blob ever measuring 7weeks3days with a strong little heartbeat that we got to hear! xxx


----------



## mummyclo

MrsMcP said:


> Saw the most beautiful and perfect little baby blob ever measuring 7weeks3days with a strong little heartbeat that we got to hear! xxx

Aww YEY! That's brilliant :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Saw the GP who hates me, she won't refer me for an early scan as I'm not sick or bleeding. Even after I explained the fertility specialists had asked me to be referred. She said she'd ask for an early booking in, which probably won't be until after Christmas. Obv my losses mean nothing. Obv I could be losing this one right now. Feeling sorry for myself. Anxiety is out of control. Hate that GP.


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Saw the GP who hates me, she won't refer me for an early scan as I'm not sick or bleeding. Even after I explained the fertility specialists had asked me to be referred. She said she'd ask for an early booking in, which probably won't be until after Christmas. Obv my losses mean nothing. Obv I could be losing this one right now. Feeling sorry for myself. Anxiety is out of control. Hate that GP.

Horrid! What an idiot. 
Try not to worry till you have something to worry about, I know it's not say though. 
My spotting deffo gets worse if I do anything too strenuous! It was red clots when I wiped just now.
Stressing me out so much :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Clo, sorry <3 Are you taking it easy??? I'm just so upset because I was already struggling with my anxiety before I went, had to stop my meds now I'm pregnant and I was bad ON them. Now I'm so worried I'm gonna lose this one and that I'm not even gonna know until NEXT YEAR.... I feel sick.


----------



## sue_88

I went for my private scan this morning and saw the most amazing thing ever!!  !!

My little beautiful baby measuring right on time! With 159bpm heartbeat which sounded so perfect. :)

Im so happy!!! xxx


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Awww Clo, sorry <3 Are you taking it easy??? I'm just so upset because I was already struggling with my anxiety before I went, had to stop my meds now I'm pregnant and I was bad ON them. Now I'm so worried I'm gonna lose this one and that I'm not even gonna know until NEXT YEAR.... I feel sick.

I'm trying! Hard with a toddler and DH who does nothing!
I can imagine that's hard, can they change your meds to be on something else? 
It's horrid waiting I know x


----------



## Aaisrie

I've to wait to see my psych, the meds that they would normally put you on I've been on and they've done nothing. So having my meds stopped and stopped smoking I can literally hardly breathe. Don't want to leave the house EVER. Ball. Bed. Hide.


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> I've to wait to see my psych, the meds that they would normally put you on I've been on and they've done nothing. So having my meds stopped and stopped smoking I can literally hardly breathe. Don't want to leave the house EVER. Ball. Bed. Hide.

:( poor you! Try and do nice things to take your mind off it (I don't know why I say that I know it's impossible!) 
It such a worrying time. I'm sure you'll be just fine though! 
Im pretty certain I won't have a good outcome, just a feeling :(


----------



## myra

Duchess85 said:


> Can I be a July Sunbeamer too? :) Got my :bfp: on November 4th and I'm due on July 14th God Willing with number 2 :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations and welcome!!!:happydance:


----------



## myra

Aaisrie said:


> I've to wait to see my psych, the meds that they would normally put you on I've been on and they've done nothing. So having my meds stopped and stopped smoking I can literally hardly breathe. Don't want to leave the house EVER. Ball. Bed. Hide.

I'm sorry you're going through this-as someone who has suffered from anxiety for years, I can relate. It's so hard to differentiate between fears based in reality and those that my mind creates out of anxiety. I know how paralyzing it can be. Sending you many hugs!

I've been fortunate to have found a really good therapist who has a focus in anxiety but what I think has helped as much or even more is that I went to a naturopath for a few months and the supplements she put me on eventually allowed me to come off my meds and to stop experiencing that extreme level of anxiety. Then I've also been seeing an acupuncturist since July- her focus is fertility but she has also done a lot of work to help further decrease my anxiety. When I first saw her, I was a mess- had an early miscarriage that also put such a strain on my relationship. My partner said he wasn't ready to have kids after all and I was devastated (thankfully that was just his initial temporary reaction since he was so upset to have lost a baby after being so excited). It took us a couple months to work through but my acupuncturist really carried me through that time period, both with the actual work and coaching me emotionally on how to get through this with my partner. Clearly, the story has a good ending since I'm on here 8 weeks pregnant 

If you want to private message me as well to talk more about the anxiety and other things that have helped, please do so. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Clo I really hope you're wrong and that your little bean is growing safe and strong <3

Thanks Myra, I've suffered with severe anxiety nearly my whole life, at one point not leaving the house for 4 years and that's how I'm feeling right now.. I don't want to go anywhere. I keep thinking I'm going to start bleeding, running to the toilet. Have no more tests to even see if my levels are going up. Totally skint to buy more. Literally feel like there's an elephant on my chest, the pain in my chest/lungs/heart/back is so sore. Don't know how I'm gonna get through the next couple of months not knowing anything. Just feel like shit and again feel like I've been let down by the medical "professionals" who haven't taken my anxiety seriously.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello everyone!!

How was everyones HOLIDAY?! mine was good ive got many things to be thankful for this year!! im actually eating some left overs as i type lol i didnt really eat to much but maybe 2plates yesterday because i wasnt feeling so hot and had spent half the morning with my head in the trash can.
Im all alone till SUNDAY as DH went hunting,i cant wait till my son gets old enough for him to take him but he was super happy he got to take his oldest son Eddie Jr. He look so proud & little eddie woke up at like 1am ready to go,he came in with his hunting stuff like come on im ready im ready it was so cute but i couldve killed him because i only kept getting up about a MILLION time to go PEE and of course as soon as he came in i had to PEE AGAIN:-(
I'm going to be calling my doctor today to see if I can get some more info about my sonogram since the darn stupid teach was so STUPID grrr im still mad ladies.
IM ALSO GONNA FIND OUT WHO SHE WAS AND CALL UP ON HER just because we shouldnt be treated like that just because our babys are little beans right now! em i right?!

Duchess85- congrat on your :bfp: WELCOME!!!! H&H 9months

Aaisrie-aww u poor dear i also have some mental issues so i know 100% what you are going threw and i do know that there is safe meds that they can still give you while pregnant!.
When i was pregnant with my son they had me on Prozac which help so much especailly after i had my son because i really went threw bad bad bad Post Par Depressing and anxiety ,you know it got so bad that i didnt wanna go no where because of all my panic attacks plus im bipolar!! before i got pregnant i was on ablify trazdon lexapro and xnanx but i would only take the xnanx if i was having a panic attack and only a teeny tiny piece of it as it can be VERY ADDICTING.
I do very much agree with (MYRA) about finding a good therapist because ive also have found a very good one and got off alot of my meds as well ,matter of fact im not taken nothing right now i actually stop all my meds a few months before i got pregnant and you know i feel good and i do think the therapist has help with that,i havent had a panic attack in wow so long ive been able to go out places where theres alot of people ,i cant really stay to long because too many people pump my anxiety up then i cant breathe & i get all jumpy on the inside and my rudeness also kickes in:wacko:
im here as well for you if u need to talk feel free to message me anytime:hugs:

sue- so glad that everything went so well for you YAY i bet your lil bean was looking good measuring around 8weeks,when i went for my scan my little bean was alittle behind at only 6w 2d but i had the same thing happen with my son.
so im not worried as long as bean is good to go by the time i give birth but i do wish i would have waited till this week coming up to book my scan if i knew i was measuring behind lol don't get me wrong im still very thankful that i got a picture since the darn teach didnt let me see the darn screen not even once and was about to leave & not even print me out a picture ugh god she was so rude im sorry im still venting because im still so MADDDD! i believe my doctor is going to send me for another scan when i go see her on the 10th did u get ne pics?!

sugarbeath- those are some great pictures i really like how you did that!! i must say tho im so jealous of your thin stomach with no stretch marks.
Even tho ive always been on the bigger side i never ever had no stretch marks on my belly until i was about 6-7months:-X i bet your gonna have a cute little baby bump bump soon

MrsMcp- so glad that everything went so good at your scan:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Aaisrie said:


> Saw the GP who hates me, she won't refer me for an early scan as I'm not sick or bleeding. Even after I explained the fertility specialists had asked me to be referred. She said she'd ask for an early booking in, which probably won't be until after Christmas. Obv my losses mean nothing. Obv I could be losing this one right now. Feeling sorry for myself. Anxiety is out of control. Hate that GP.

So sorry to hear this. What an idiot. Like you I have a couple of kids and have had 2 losses. It's so hard to keep the anxiety in check. Like you I am finding it difficult. Over here though you refer yourself to whoever you want to take care of you so seeing a midwife next Wednesday and will be demanding an early scan. Any way of seeing a different doctor. They should be keeping an eye on things for you since you have had some losses before. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

sue_88 said:


> I went for my private scan this morning and saw the most amazing thing ever!!  !!
> 
> My little beautiful baby measuring right on time! With 159bpm heartbeat which sounded so perfect. :)
> 
> Im so happy!!! xxx

Congratulations.


----------



## caro103

so sorry you're going through so much anxiety aaisrie :hugs:


I'm feeling :sick: today, didn't sleep well last night and sure that's why, but meant to be working right now so can't catch up :dohh:

ooh my scan came through! 31st Dec! can text people happy new yr love bump!! wonder who'll be sober enough to realise what the text actually says :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Does anyone else need to get the RH- shot? Dd was positive blood, so I was told I'd need it every pregnancy. I read the first shot is at 12 weeks but it makes me nervous! Wish I could get it now. Scary sounding stuff with the bloods mixing.


----------



## whigfield

@mummyclo - I know exactly how you feel. :hugs: It has to be a SCH! Did they notice anything on the scan? I wouldn't bother with A&E unless you are literally gushing btw - although having said that, I was having that, and they did NOTHING - no scan, nada. I had to pay out of my pocket for an answer!! :growlmad: Can you not pay for a private scan somewhere? It usually costs around £80-£140.

@ilovehim - That's so annoying! Are you going to have another scan anytime soon?

@tatsfaries - Congrats and welcome!

@Duchess85 - Congrats and welcome!

@SugarBeth - I announced today! So much fun!

@MrsMcP - So happy for you! How lovely! :happydance:

@Aaisrie - I'm sorry they are being so rubbish. Try and hang in there - it could be all fine. Could you pay for a private scan?

@sue_88 - Oh lovely! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

We had our scan today!

Baby is measuring exactly right at 8w2d. Unfortunately, it's looking like the identical twin died, so it's now just a singleton pregnancy. :nope: But we are very very very grateful and thankful to have at least one healthy baby!

Heartbeat is looking great, baby is looking healthy and we even saw him or her make a little wriggle - hubby's eyes teared up when we saw that!

The only problem is that there is STILL that area of bleeding beneath baby, it measures 2cm x 1.3cm x 2.3cm. The biggest concern is that if the bleed comes all at once, she's nervous it might drag baby with it. So bedrest is almost certainly prescribed and we're hoping it will all go away! But the bleeding is looking old and stringy she said, which is a good sign. She's saying it's likely from where the egg split to have the identical twins that it could possibly have left some kind of little tear or bleed behind. I don't know if this means a subchorionic bleed or not! If you look on the scan pic, the area of black beneath the baby's sac is the area of bleed.

Either way, I have a definite reason for the bleeding and feel reassured. She said it can go 50/50, but that rest definitely helps, so it's a further excuse to make hubby play housewife. :haha:

The baby is so amazing and we are so in love. It looks like a little baby now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kaths101

Wow Whigfield your scan is brilliant, definitely looks like a little baby, you can see all the features. I'm sorry about the twin :hugs: but I'm glad you're being positive. Really hoping your little baby bean stays put and thrives. 
The bleeding is scary but at least they are keeping an eye on you and you can be waited on hand and foot! 

When's your next scan? Will you get them more frequently than usual to check the area of bleed?


----------



## mummyclo

whigfield said:


> We had our scan today!
> 
> Baby is measuring exactly right at 8w2d. Unfortunately, it's looking like the identical twin died, so it's now just a singleton pregnancy. :nope: But we are very very very grateful and thankful to have at least one healthy baby!
> 
> Heartbeat is looking great, baby is looking healthy and we even saw him or her make a little wriggle - hubby's eyes teared up when we saw that!
> 
> The only problem is that there is STILL that area of bleeding beneath baby, it measures 2cm x 1.3cm x 2.3cm. The biggest concern is that if the bleed comes all at once, she's nervous it might drag baby with it. So bedrest is almost certainly prescribed and we're hoping it will all go away! But the bleeding is looking old and stringy she said, which is a good sign. She's saying it's likely from where the egg split to have the identical twins that it could possibly have left some kind of little tear or bleed behind. I don't know if this means a subchorionic bleed or not! If you look on the scan pic, the area of black beneath the baby's sac is the area of bleed.
> 
> Either way, I have a definite reason for the bleeding and feel reassured. She said it can go 50/50, but that rest definitely helps, so it's a further excuse to make hubby play housewife. :haha:
> 
> The baby is so amazing and we are so in love. It looks like a little baby now! :cloud9:

Can't afford a private scan unfortunately and if I could even scrape the money together I would :(
That's such good news I think they have to say 50/50 don't they. 
Did they say how big it was or anything? 
Lovely piccy :cloud9: 
Xx


----------



## whigfield

They won't scan again until 12 weeks unless I have another bleeding episode. But fingers crossed I won't and we'll be okay! My mom bought us a fetal heartbeat doppler for christmas so I'm hoping hearing the h/b will get us through periods in between scans. :haha:


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> Can't afford a private scan unfortunately and if I could even scrape the money together I would :(
> That's such good news I think they have to say 50/50 don't they.
> Did they say how big it was or anything?
> Lovely piccy :cloud9:
> Xx

Oh no. :( Keep trying them though - some of them seem to give you scans really easily and some seem to be funny about it. Yeah, I think so too, I don't think I'm as worried anymore.

Baby measures 1.8cm I think it was? Still so small! :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Whigfield your scan is awesome..its so cool to see that tiny baby in the picture. Amazing. It made my eyes tear up a bit thinking of your husband. I am glad they have found a reason for the bleeding..I am sure lots of rest will do the trick. I would imagine that you would still bleed right but it will be significantly smaller at the next scan.
Wonderful picture.

mummyclo - I would go somewhere else and push for it. I can't believe that they are not doing it anyway. Its always so difficult in the early days when you don't know whats happening. Fingers crossed that you have a healthy bean in there settling down. It sounds like a SCH...


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been on loads of meds over the years, Prozac brings me out in bad hives so I can't tahr it. They had me on sertraline before and it does nothing. Before I got pregnant I was on lyrica but you can't take it during pregnancy. I have my psych appt on 17th December so hopefully they'll sort me something. Just so frustrated that when you're honest with the "professionals" that they e


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry on my phone so posted a accidentally!!

They don't take you seriously. Frustrated and upset atm


----------



## goddess25

Hope you manage to get some reassurance from your psych appointment. I am sure there are some meds that are safe to take that you have not tried yet...fingers crossed you can find a good balance.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thu struggled finding me meds when I was bfing and basically told me I needed to stop bfing (I didn't) to get on good meds. Ds has a milk allergy so ended up having to stop feeding him as be was losing so much weight which meant I went onto lyrica. Just wish I had some reassurance that I'm not going to lose this baby. Nothing I can do


----------



## goddess25

I know. I am worried too about losing my LO...and the last 2 pregnancy tests I tried were both faulty and I can't afford to keep buying them. Its hard to not have control over this and just wait.


----------



## Aaisrie

Soooo with you on that one!!!


----------



## MissFox

So sorry for the loss and big hugs to the ladies going through tough times <3
we told DHs family yesterday. I had my first appointment last week and I have 4 more coming up in the next couple weeks including my first scan on Dec 4 for dating since I didn't have a real af between my MC and this pregnancy. I know I ovulated November 6. 
I'm not having any Ms yet but it us still early. Crazy I've known fir 8 days now and I'm only just over 4 weeks. 
I feel you girls on feeling so far behind others. This baby will most likely come in August.


----------



## goddess25

I am sure the MS will start soon ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Whig, what a great baby pic!!!!!! So precious! Sorry about the twin but you are right, you have one healthy baby growing in there!!!!!!


----------



## caro103

lovely scan whig!! soo exciting! sorry about the loss of your other little bean though :(

ms is def hitting here, its 7.30 and think i'm going to have to go to bed :haha:


----------



## 3rdbabybump

goddess25 said:


> I know. I am worried too about losing my LO...and the last 2 pregnancy tests I tried were both faulty and I can't afford to keep buying them. Its hard to not have control over this and just wait.

Just an FYI so you don't have to keep spending SOOO much money on tests. The Dollar Store carries pregnancy tests. So much better if you just want to see the line keep getting darker.


----------



## Aaisrie

We don't have that here although pound land might sell some!!


----------



## JJsmom

I'm praying for sticky beans for you ladies that are concerned!!! 

I finally have my first appt on Monday!! Just 3 more days! I have been so sick today. I went to bed late last night because OH went out Black Friday shopping for me to get DS his game system and game. Then woke up early because OH's brother was supposed to be here at 5:30 which I woke up at 5:15am and his brother text at 5:30 they were finally on their way so he showed up at 5:50. Their mom was picking them up to go shopping at 7:30. I got up and made them some scrambled eggs and country ham and toast. It was really good. Then I went into work and they let us go home early because we got everything done we needed to for our payroll. Came home to take a nap and OH showed up shortly after I did from his shopping trip with his mom and brother. Therefore, it was time for him to lay down instead of me but then OH decided he had other plans and wanted to get a bit of bd'ing in. He finally went to work and I got my nap in but now I'm just so wore out and tired and don't feel like doing anything! It's 5:30pm now and I really don't know if I'm going to get the energy up to do what I need to do for school work to make sure I can go pick DS up tomorrow and come hope to put up our Christmas decorations! I just feel so down and out it's crazy! No energy, sick to my stomach. Luckily I haven't actually got sick, but my tummy is just all over the place! Sorry for the rambling. My brain is jumping all over the place right now. HAHA!


----------



## Aaisrie

Really crampy.


----------



## ilovehim91810

whig- first lemme say im so sorry bout what happen to the twin but atleast you still have one baby going strongeglad to hear that bleeding is starting to clear up for you!!
im not 100% sure if i have a scan coming up soon or not but i go to the doctors on the 10th which i should be around 11-12weeks and plus when i first saw my dr she said that because of the meds im on that i'll be going for more scans then usally to make sure baby is doing WELL! which im fine with cause then i get to see that my baby is ok<3 if my doctor send me then i'll be looking into a private one because im not waiting until im no 18-20weeks for the next scan:-x

aaisrie- so sorry that you are going threw all of this! you will be in my prays
also 3rd is right there is always the dollar store or you can go to amazon and order like 20 of them for $8bucks,i know its hard but just try to relax get you some rest! dream about good things.

caro1- hope you feel better,ive been sleeping all day because i havent been feeling good either:wacko: i actually just took a zofran..man let me tell u they have been a life saver this pregnancy ive never been so sick in my life! the funny thing is that when it first started i had took a HPT and it came back neg and i wasnt gonna take another one because i did not know how much more disapointment i could take but im glad i did now because if i didnt i wouldve thought i had the flu or a stomach bug or something lol try a hot shower it works great :hugs:


----------



## dove830

I'm a blueberry:) Had my first dr appointment today....didn't do much, but she's going to order me a scan...said it should be within 2 weeks, so we're just waiting for the call....I'm still really anxious, I know that I'll feel marginally better after the u/s, but as I learned last time, it can happen at any time, and without warning, when everything looks fine....sorry...freak out moment :( I have a doppler, but I always have a hard time with it...it's too soon right now anyways...

Whig--your picture is beautiful!

Hope everyone is doing ok:)


----------



## Libbysmum

Aaisrie said:


> Really crampy.

So sorry to hear that Aaisrie, hope it isn't anything serious and just muscles or ligaments.

I had the worst headache yesterday and went to bed early- woke up at 1.45am with the DD who had slept through dinner so was up feeding her cereal and a bottle...got back to bed around 3am...she thankfully stayed sleeping til 6.40am...yay!

Took a walk this morning in hope she would drift off again but no luck...it's 10.35am and she is still bright eyed!

Got people coming over for afternoon tea today to eat the muffins I made yesterday. Hope she can go down for a nap some time before they get here.:dohh:


Whig- your scan is awesome!! I love it! It makes me want to go get another one! HAHA:haha: I can see how it has grown so much!:hugs:


----------



## myra

I'm feeling a bit of a mess tonight- and I know its just all these hormones but not a fun all the same...

I've been feeling off tonight and having a cry for no reason at all. Then I just got off the phone with my OH (he is busy at work), and now I'm sad and upset with him, even though it's not his fault. I just want him to be here and give me a hug and tell me everything is going to be ok...over-tired, upset stomach, and massive hormones do not make for a most enjoyable evening!:wacko: I know this is all part of the process, that I'll feel better in the morning and I should just try and get some sleep...hmmm, maybe a little bit of ice cream first, and hopefully it doesn't make my stomach more unhappy....


----------



## ilovehim91810

myra said:


> I'm feeling a bit of a mess tonight- and I know its just all these hormones but not a fun all the same...
> 
> I've been feeling off tonight and having a cry for no reason at all. Then I just got off the phone with my OH (he is busy at work), and now I'm sad and upset with him, even though it's not his fault. I just want him to be here and give me a hug and tell me everything is going to be ok...over-tired, upset stomach, and massive hormones do not make for a most enjoyable evening!:wacko: I know this is all part of the process, that I'll feel better in the morning and I should just try and get some sleep...

i totally know how u feel! i was like that last night because dh was leaving for hunting for the weekend:-( when alls i want is him here with me but i know its something that he does the weekend after thanksgiving all the time because thats when deer hunting season starts:wacko: i feel so bad too because i started a big mess last night but like you i just want him to hold me tight kiss me and tell me its all ok<3 go get some rest you will feel better!!! maybe u should even try to take a nice bath or shower and on that note i think im gonna be doing the same because im not feeling so good:hugs: if u ever want someone to talk to feel free to message me<3


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm such a mess myself tonight too! So crabby for no reason. I am tired I know that much but I have stuff to do that once I'm done I can rest all weekend! 

I had my dr appt last night. She said all my tests were clear (the blood work and the pre O ultrasound to see why I wasn't getting pregnant...) Without skipping a beat she said congrats, are you on prenatals, and how's your diet.... Ordered some blood work which I'll do tomorrow. She weighed me too, I'm am starting out far heavier than I planned... YIKES. But now is not the time to diet! I'll manage and hopefully gain only within the recommended range. Hopefully the midwife can give me some direction how to plan my meals better. I get so sick near lunch and I'm sure it's because I'm too hungry but I don't know what more I can eat! I'm constipated and bloated so there's not really room for food right now. 

Interestingly enough, my blood work includes required blood tests for public health! this was news to me. I get screened for HIV, Syphillis, Rubella & Hep B antigens. Pretty neat that they make sure every preggo has to get tested for that. and then all the other regular blood work and she's testing my thyroid again. I think that will be an issue because from whatever my number was on my last test she said she'd be for sure testing me again when I got pregnant... so that makes me think I'm on the edge of it being an issue. Anyway Midwife appt is Dec 7th so not far away. Dr was quite proud of me for getting that all lined up already. And with this bloodwork on the weekend I won't need time off work so I can hopefully fly under the boss' radar for a little bit longer. We're leaving the scans up to the midwife, since my progesterone test had come back fine I'm not worried there (sister had low Prog. so it was a concern).

Sleepy and feeling ick again... how am I supposed to maintain my weight properly if I need to eat all the time? What can I eat that will help keep me level? Any suggestions?


----------



## ilovehim91810

tsyhanochka said:


> I'm such a mess myself tonight too! So crabby for no reason. I am tired I know that much but I have stuff to do that once I'm done I can rest all weekend!
> 
> I had my dr appt last night. She said all my tests were clear (the blood work and the pre O ultrasound to see why I wasn't getting pregnant...) Without skipping a beat she said congrats, are you on prenatals, and how's your diet.... Ordered some blood work which I'll do tomorrow. She weighed me too, I'm am starting out far heavier than I planned... YIKES. But now is not the time to diet! I'll manage and hopefully gain only within the recommended range. Hopefully the midwife can give me some direction how to plan my meals better. I get so sick near lunch and I'm sure it's because I'm too hungry but I don't know what more I can eat! I'm constipated and bloated so there's not really room for food right now.
> 
> Interestingly enough, my blood work includes required blood tests for public health! this was news to me. I get screened for HIV, Syphillis, Rubella & Hep B antigens. Pretty neat that they make sure every preggo has to get tested for that. and then all the other regular blood work and she's testing my thyroid again. I think that will be an issue because from whatever my number was on my last test she said she'd be for sure testing me again when I got pregnant... so that makes me think I'm on the edge of it being an issue. Anyway Midwife appt is Dec 7th so not far away. Dr was quite proud of me for getting that all lined up already. And with this bloodwork on the weekend I won't need time off work so I can hopefully fly under the boss' radar for a little bit longer. We're leaving the scans up to the midwife, since my progesterone test had come back fine I'm not worried there (sister had low Prog. so it was a concern).
> 
> Sleepy and feeling ick again... how am I supposed to maintain my weight properly if I need to eat all the time? What can I eat that will help keep me level? Any suggestions?

hey
im glad everything is going good im also on the heavyer side:wacko: ive been trying to stay with fresh furits and veggies!! also believe it or not but alot of the cambell soups are only 80-100 cals ive been eatting them alot plus they got alot of good stuff in them noodles carrots white meat chicken i deff pick some of them up before i got pregnant i was eatting all that stuff and lost alot of weight so now im hoping i can eat all that and not gain SO MUCH WEIGHT especially since the holidays are here,its so hard having all that yummy food around and being pregnant em i right?!?!
you know just make sure your eating you know try to go out for a nice walk when u can or if its getting to cold what i do is i go to the mall or somewhere and walk around lol i know its crazy but i dont wanna get to big because im already big now!! hope some of them ideals work<3


----------



## tsyhanochka

I do go for walks at lunch with my coworker and after work and weekends with my dog. 

The thing is I don't think my diet was horribly bad, I mean I ate 3 meals a day, nothing super bad for me. Occasional lunch burrito (without sauces!) or burger with a side salad. I just don't get how my weight ballooned since the spring?!?! I don't eat take out every day most lunches were sandwiches. I'm sure it's just my age and activity level just catching up together. I'm going to try to make a better effort to get more active. I snack on fruits and veggies but I will for sure check out those soups!


----------



## goddess25

3rdbabybump said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I know. I am worried too about losing my LO...and the last 2 pregnancy tests I tried were both faulty and I can't afford to keep buying them. Its hard to not have control over this and just wait.
> 
> Just an FYI so you don't have to keep spending SOOO much money on tests. The Dollar Store carries pregnancy tests. So much better if you just want to see the line keep getting darker.Click to expand...

How did I not know this ;)

I decided to stop testing and try and have faith that my body is working. Will have a scan soon hopefully for some reassurance.


----------



## AAttcabby

Hi everyone, I'm due July 15th just thought I would introduce myself. 
My name is Allison, I'm 26. Husband Justin, 28. This is our first baby, we are excited. But super nervous too.


----------



## mummyclo

Quite a lot of brown when I woke up :cry:
Like start of period type thing :cry: I know it's the end!


----------



## tsyhanochka

mummyclo said:


> Quite a lot of brown when I woke up :cry:
> Like start of period type thing :cry: I know it's the end!

But brown is old. Could have been an old clot. If you are cramping go get checked! Take a test.....but don't give up until you know for sure.

:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> Quite a lot of brown when I woke up :cry:
> Like start of period type thing :cry: I know it's the end!

Try not to panic! :hugs: All of mine is brown right now and the sonographer even said it looks like old blood on the scan - maybe you just have that too? Can you get your bloods checked for some reassurance? :flower:


----------



## whigfield

AAttcabby said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due July 15th just thought I would introduce myself.
> My name is Allison, I'm 26. Husband Justin, 28. This is our first baby, we are excited. But super nervous too.

Welcome! This is our first baby too! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

whigfield said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of brown when I woke up :cry:
> Like start of period type thing :cry: I know it's the end!
> 
> Try not to panic! :hugs: All of mine is brown right now and the sonographer even said it looks like old blood on the scan - maybe you just have that too? Can you get your bloods checked for some reassurance? :flower:Click to expand...

Did you feel crampy with it? It's so hard to stay positive :(
My bloods won't get done over the weeken anyway and Drs closed. A&E said only come back if very heavy red blood so.... There's nothing I can do :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Is there a different A&E you can go to????


----------



## mummyclo

Nope 1 hospital here unless I take a ferry to Portsmouth! 
I suppose I'll just have to 'wait and see' :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh no Clo :( I'm in between about 3 hospitals so could go to any. Are you crampy??


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Oh no Clo :( I'm in between about 3 hospitals so could go to any. Are you crampy??

A bit on and off but mostly back ache now...


----------



## Libbysmum

so sorry Clo... with my mc in August I had bad lower back pain then started contraction like pain before we lost our little bean. I used a heatpack for the pain and we actually had to rush to the ER cause of bleeding. If you need to go to the ER/\


----------



## Lauki

If it makes you feel any better. I've been having cramping and backpain too. I've also had that a lot with Sophie.

Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:.


----------



## mummySS

Even if it's brown blood if you're worried you should go to A&E, they have to see you.


----------



## ilovehim91810

tysh- i totally understand where ur coming from with the age,i mean i know im only 24yrs old but i was surely alot healther & didnt have such a had time losing weight or keeping my weight on track when i was 18 19 20 and then especially after having my son its just like the weight does not come off like it used too:wacko:. thats good that you do walks i really need to get out more but its hard when i havent been feeling so good
it does sound like you do have a good diet mines about the same but im telling you that the soups will do wonders and they are both filling and yummy!! oh and they have alot of different ones too even crab soup that taste good and is only 100cals...oh and they really help if ur having morning sicknes good luck let me know if u find something else that works cause i need to try some other stuff myself because im so scared im gonna wind up 300pds by the time july comes.

mummyclo-i know its hard but try to hang in there! i agree with whig its probably just old blood and u know i say if u got to go to the ER i mean the A&E u know the HOSPITAL go it sucks that they are like only come back if u are having lots of bleeding.
you pay for your visited there right?!?! i mean its crazy here if u have a little cut on your finger u can go and they will treat you and STILL BILL YOU and tell u if u need to come back then to come back! i mean how can they tell you if it go worse or not if they dont run test?!!? ugh god ur A&E got me so MADDD you know id go in there and tell a little white lie id say its worse then it is so they maybe take u more seriously. you will be in my prays and if u need someone to talk to please message me im here to listen all the way:hugs:

AAttc- CONGRATS on your :bfp: WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!!!! aww this is ur first baby ur going to LOVEEEEE going threw everything this will be my 2nd my son just turn 5yrs old on 10-14 and then 11days later on the 25th i find out im pregnant after ttc for 2yrs YAY this will however be me and dh first and btw im nikki 24yrs old & my dh is eddie he is 28yrs old but will be 29 next month H&H 9months:hugs:

whig-how ru doing today?!!?


----------



## JJsmom

tsyhanochka said:


> I do go for walks at lunch with my coworker and after work and weekends with my dog.
> 
> The thing is I don't think my diet was horribly bad, I mean I ate 3 meals a day, nothing super bad for me. Occasional lunch burrito (without sauces!) or burger with a side salad. I just don't get how my weight ballooned since the spring?!?! I don't eat take out every day most lunches were sandwiches. I'm sure it's just my age and activity level just catching up together. I'm going to try to make a better effort to get more active. I snack on fruits and veggies but I will for sure check out those soups!

Have they checked your thyroid levels? That can cause your weight to increase.


----------



## JJsmom

mummyclo, I hope everything is ok!! Like the other ladies said, at least it's old brown blood!!


----------



## JJsmom

I hope everyone is doing well this morning! I am so hungry, I have got to get to the store. I have neglected going to the store the last 2 weeks and due to that I am out of food!!! I looked in the mirror yesterday and I look so fat!! OK so I am a large girl to begin with but I noticed yesterday that my belly is changing. It looks more round on one half of it. I think I am going to start showing earlier than I did with DS and the bloat is just horrible. I love everything about being pregnant but I just dont want to show before I tell everyone at work after I'm 12 weeks. I'm not eating a ton of food and I haven't gained any weight which is good.


----------



## tsyhanochka

JJsmom said:


> Have they checked your thyroid levels? That can cause your weight to increase.

I have it tested each physical. But the Dr is testing again. She said last visit she would be whenever I got pregnant. So I feel like my numbers must be close to the edge of it being an issue. And my family has thyroid problems so it wouldn't shock me.
I mean I don't seem larger than the last time I put on weight but I'm about 20lbs heavier than that last time. My BMI is now 30 on the dot. I'm tall so it all carries in my hips so the safer place if you do carry it. 

I'm bloating too but that's not so bad today or yesterday. I've been hoping I would turn into one of those ladies who somehow lose weight during their pregnancy.....a girl can dream :)

Thanks ladies. I generally try to embrace my curves but seeing that scale just took my confidence away.


----------



## goddess25

mummyclo said:


> Quite a lot of brown when I woke up :cry:
> Like start of period type thing :cry: I know it's the end!

Brown blood is old blood. I bled for 40 weeks in my first prefnancy and expected the worse and it was red. Never found a cause for it. Some bleeding with my daughter too all brown and she is fine. 

I know your having a really tough time but it's not over especially if its brown. So sorry your going through this. 

I have had bad cramps the entire way through both my pregnancies too. 

:hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Clo- I sure hope its nothing! Stay off your feet and take it easy just as a precaution. I knew when I was losing all my babies, and they always started like a period. BUT if its not increasing and is not going red, just staying brown I would try really hard not to worry, it really could be nothing. Its so hard to not know. Is it possible to go in for a scheduled appointment with your clinic, maybe? I know its the weekend so it may be difficult but some clinics are open on weekends.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Sorry that I have not been updating the last few days. Been taking some time for me and my husband to heal and accept our break from ttc. 

*All new announcements [new bfp, new edd, angels, etc] since the last time I updated [11.20.12] can you please PM me with your update as its going to be a bit too hard to back through all the pages!  *


----------



## Aaisrie

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Sorry that I have not been updating the last few days. Been taking some time for me and my husband to heal and accept our break from ttc.
> 
> *All new announcements [new bfp, new edd, angels, etc] since the last time I updated [11.20.12] can you please PM me with your update as its going to be a bit too hard to back through all the pages!  *

Would it help if someone else took over the page?? I'm only suggesting as I'm sure it must be hard for you and I remember that's what happened when I was pregnant with DS as the OP had a loss <3


----------



## whigfield

mummyclo said:


> Did you feel crampy with it? It's so hard to stay positive :(
> My bloods won't get done over the weeken anyway and Drs closed. A&E said only come back if very heavy red blood so.... There's nothing I can do :(

I always cramp when I have a lot of bleeding, it's normally like a crampy feeling in the vagina - I think it's the blood irritating my womb/vagina/cervix if that makes sense? :shrug:

Be careful with A&E though! Don't consent to any procedures until you have had a scan - I could have ended up having a medical termination when I went and my baby has nothing wrong with it! All A&E can do really (in MY experience - it might be different for others, but with my bleeding situation I have been a fair few times) is monitor you (extremely heavy blood loss might require a transfusion) and give you medicines to help you along if it's looking like you haven't "passed" everything yourself, and all of that. :nope: I have never ever been given a scan there and then or even the next day despite gushing blood. :shrug: My doctor said because a scan wouldn't be able to "stop" a miscarriage they don't usually offer them much, despite the fact that if everything is fine you won't be wondering for weeks on end if your baby is alive or dead. :dohh: I guess they don't consider the emotional side of things!


----------



## kaths101

whigfield said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Did you feel crampy with it? It's so hard to stay positive :(
> My bloods won't get done over the weeken anyway and Drs closed. A&E said only come back if very heavy red blood so.... There's nothing I can do :(
> 
> I always cramp when I have a lot of bleeding, it's normally like a crampy feeling in the vagina - I think it's the blood irritating my womb/vagina/cervix if that makes sense? :shrug:
> 
> Be careful with A&E though! Don't consent to any procedures until you have had a scan - I could have ended up having a medical termination when I went and my baby has nothing wrong with it! All A&E can do really (in MY experience - it might be different for others, but with my bleeding situation I have been a fair few times) is monitor you (extremely heavy blood loss might require a transfusion) and give you medicines to help you along if it's looking like you haven't "passed" everything yourself, and all of that. :nope: I have never ever been given a scan there and then or even the next day despite gushing blood. :shrug: My doctor said because a scan wouldn't be able to "stop" a miscarriage they don't usually offer them much, despite the fact that if everything is fine you won't be wondering for weeks on end if your baby is alive or dead. :dohh: I guess they don't consider the emotional side of things!Click to expand...

That's terrible, when I went to A&E with my miscarriage, they asked me questions and then wheeled me up to the epu unit and was scanned within an hour! 
How can they leave you not knowing!! :nope:


----------



## whigfield

kaths101 said:


> That's terrible, when I went to A&E with my miscarriage, they asked me questions and then wheeled me up to the epu unit and was scanned within an hour!
> How can they leave you not knowing!! :nope:

Seriously??? They even told me there and then, "I'm not going to be able to get you a scan until at least Monday but considering you have a scan Friday..." :dohh: It must be different in different regions? :shrug:


----------



## kaths101

whigfield said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> That's terrible, when I went to A&E with my miscarriage, they asked me questions and then wheeled me up to the epu unit and was scanned within an hour!
> How can they leave you not knowing!! :nope:
> 
> Seriously??? They even told me there and then, "I'm not going to be able to get you a scan until at least Monday but considering you have a scan Friday..." :dohh: It must be different in different regions? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, they were so good. I actually was asked to go back the next morning as well to double check. 
I feel sorry for you, and anyone else who has to sit it out.. It would have driven me crazy!! Poor you


----------



## Libbysmum

I am surprised about that wait too...I had some red blood with our mc and told the GP he got on the phone and booked me in for a scan within the hour where we found there was no heartbeat :( It was so sad. That was on a Monday I think...We went to the EP unit on the following Friday to talk about how things were progressing where they did another scan with my DH there so he could see it not beating and discuss any questions. They were really nice. We actually had the MC on the Sunday where I had to be rushed to the ER with severe cramping/contractions/bleeding. Then had a follow up scan 2wks later to see if everything had passed so we knew it was all good tor try again.


----------



## kaths101

Libbysmum said:


> I am surprised about that wait too...I had some red blood with our mc and told the GP he got on the phone and booked me in for a scan within the hour where we found there was no heartbeat :( It was so sad. That was on a Monday I think...We went to the EP unit on the following Friday to talk about how things were progressing where they did another scan with my DH there so he could see it not beating and discuss any questions. They were really nice. We actually had the MC on the Sunday where I had to be rushed to the ER with severe cramping/contractions/bleeding. Then had a follow up scan 2wks later to see if everything had passed so we knew it was all good tor try again.

^^ this was almost identical to what happened to me except my doctor was adamant I had a water infection whereas I knew I was miscarrying so took myself to A&E 

I can't believe people are being told to 'sit it out' :nope:


----------



## whigfield

I think we will definitely progress with our complaint then! We were basically treated as an inconvenience too! :growlmad:


----------



## goddess25

Aaisrie said:


> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I have not been updating the last few days. Been taking some time for me and my husband to heal and accept our break from ttc.
> 
> *All new announcements [new bfp, new edd, angels, etc] since the last time I updated [11.20.12] can you please PM me with your update as its going to be a bit too hard to back through all the pages!  *
> 
> Would it help if someone else took over the page?? I'm only suggesting as I'm sure it must be hard for you and I remember that's what happened when I was pregnant with DS as the OP had a loss <3Click to expand...

I agree with Aaisrie that it might be a good idea to hand over the thread. Emotionally I don't think it's the best idea to be updating all this stuff when you need to think about yourself. I am happy to take over if no one else wants it, that's if you want to of course.


----------



## goddess25

I don't think that treatment is acceptable. If you go to emerg with anything here they will scan you right away. After my first when the doctor told me, she automatically referred me to a grief counsellor. I didn't need one but it was a nice thing to do.


----------



## tsyhanochka

whigfield said:


> I think we will definitely progress with our complaint then! We were basically treated as an inconvenience too! :growlmad:

I would totally complain. I mean, knowing you were possibly carrying twins... how could they just assume that your bleeding was both? That's absurd! 

Like 'here take these pills it's ok'... and later find out... OH it wasn't all lost... our bad? No, that's totally unacceptable. If it had been someone who wasn't confident enough to question things like you did... It's made me so mad to read your whole story. I'm glad you're taking things positively and focusing on the baby you do have and that it's healthy and safe in there. But wow.

And this is the reason I'm going with a midwife and not the regular OBs... personalized care. 

:hugs: my dear and rest easy to keep that bean safely in it's nest.


----------



## Libbysmum

Does anyone else here take forever to do a poop these days? I been trying to drink more water but to no avail.


----------



## MissFox

Not yet but I know its coming. My boobs are killing me and I feel so bloated today!!! Hubby and I went away for the weekend and I miss my little girl! My mom has had her for the last 2 nights and while sleeping has been nice our trip hasn't been very relaxing. And I've been having ti do all of the driving since DH let his license expire. He needs to take care of it first thing Monday.


----------



## Libbysmum

MissFox said:


> Not yet but I know its coming. My boobs are killing me and I feel so bloated today!!! Hubby and I went away for the weekend and I miss my little girl! My mom has had her for the last 2 nights and while sleeping has been nice our trip hasn't been very relaxing. And I've been having ti do all of the driving since DH let his license expire. He needs to take care of it first thing Monday.

HAha I know what that is like a DH without a License. Mine had a speeding fine from like 10 years ago in Arizona and when he went to renew his Florida licence it came up on their system as unpaid fine so they wouldn't renew it...*******s.
He now has a perfectly good Australian drivers license and I am truely thankful.:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies,
What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.

What do you think?


----------



## JJsmom

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?

I have a pregnancy yoga dvd for beginners that I'm going to try tomorrow! I am hoping it is helpful! Mom suggested yoga and I am scared to do my walking dvds because they have so much twisting and kicking and stuff. 

Libbysmum, it comes and goes with me. Sometimes it'll be difficult and I'll just leave it well enough alone because I don't want to cause any problems down there. Then other times I'm perfectly fine. I am trying to drink a ton of water so I don't think that is really affecting me too much.


----------



## oneandtwo

Uh, Ive been okay in the bowel departement, but i've not been able to take my prenatals because of the all day sickness. I think thats probably a good reason why ive been more okay then I have been in past pregnancies. Some days are worse than others.

I do not exercise. I started to right before i got pregnant, but i have heart problems, so with the added stress of pregnancy I decided to quite with exercise and just wait til im feeling well again after baby. I have different issues than whats normal with weight gain so I generally dont worry about what I eat, so it doesnt affect me to not exercise. I have herad swimmng is great though and was cleared to swim in my last pregnancy (even while experiencing prodromal/latent labor for MONTHS) It did make me short of breath and tired though, so I never did it very strenuously, did a lot of walking in the water, later in pregnancy it really helps to alleviate the weight of the belly too :)

Well, I think my husband has picked a boys name! Im not sure I like it, but he didnt like our last sons first name so I guess I'll deal...and hope for a girl, LOL. He is picking the boy name this time and if its a girl I get to pick the name, Ive had the girl name picked for sometime and hes had this particular boy middle name picked since we were pregnant with our first, it was actually our first sons middle name through most of the pregnancy but with complications we didnt think we'd be able to have more children (crazy thinking we are on our 4th now!) so we switched his name to fit the family tradition initials. Anyway, has anyone else got names figured out?

My nausea and vomitting is still insane, I cant believe how rough it is this time. Has anyone else experienced worsening sickness through pregnancies? my 3 boys werent this bad at all, I was nauseated but could eat whatever sounded good to me but right now I can hardly eat a thing, its SO hard for me because I LOVE to eat and am usually stuffing my face all day. I cried the other day cause im just hungry, I want to feel full and if I take more than a few bites of anything it comes back up :( the sea bands were working great, but my wrists are so small the adult ones are loosening from wear so they are becoming less effective, im ordering the child size ones but they can take up to a week to get here,UGH! Other than that, my husband has been super helpful, which is a a shock because usually he does NOT do housework and I dont mind, cause its my job, not his. but he cleaned up the entire house today, and did dishes for me last night. it was wonderful and very odd all at the same time. Our children were perplexed as to why dad was cleaning and mom was laying around. we still have not told them we are expecting again!! Going to try and hold out til we take them to the gender ultrasound, make it sort of a surprise for them! They are hopelessly in love with babies and have been asking for another baby since our youngest was 2 months! LOL

I suppose I have written enough, Goodness!!! Sorry!! Dont have many to talk to about all this so y'all get it all ;)


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey 
how is everyone doing?!?! me im fine its been kinda nice being by myself alone but i do miss DH alot,can't wait till he comes home from hunting tomorrow he got a big old deer i like to eat deer meat but i dont like the ideal of killing bambi:-( but hey i guess thats how life goes i love piggys and cows but i also like hamburgers & hot dogs lol:wacko: I picked up my grandmother & DS for his bowling today he bowl a 93 he is getting so good i can't believe how good he got but ill tell u one thing some of the other moms that kids bowl with him are so STUCK UP!!!! DS wanted to play a game so i thought that everyone was still practicing so i was gonna let him do it well one of the ladies comes over and "SAY" to ME while my son was right there "IS ERIC GOING TO PLAY VIDEO GAMES OR BOWL WE'VE BEEN WAITING ON HIM TO START THE OTHER KIDS ARE READY" and before i could say i was sorry i didnt KNOW he walks off.....then my one friends i talk to werent there today so i was pretty much there with my gma talking to her because all the other people just acted like i wasnt GOOD ENOUGH to TALK TO THEM:-/?!?!?! i swear i dont get why people act the way they do & then wonder why their kids act like that too?!? i mean what r they mad that he bowls better then all the other ones because that shouldnt be the issues because its not about winning or losing its about the kids having fun "right"?!!? then when i was leaving i told everyone see ya'll next week and THEY JUST KEPT TALKING to each other....
Then i go to the flea market we have which is really cool they sell some really cool stuff and its all actually brand new they got bath &body works for $5 sweat suits coats toys jewelry yummy food shoes lol dont get me wrong alot of the stuff is FAKE but hey alot of people in baltimore like to think of them self as HOOD RICH LOL but anyways they were so freaking rude there too nobody would let me and my get by or they'd just bump into us and wouldnt even say excuse me im just so TIRED OF RUDE PEOPLE!!!!!
oh and poor DS got really sick tonight im glad i brought him home poor baby threw up all down the stairs<3 i had a feeling he wasnt feeling good today

jjsmom-pregger yoga that sounds like something cool u let me know first how it goes and if it goes good for u then maybe i'll pick me up a video lol i can hear DH now saying what is ur big butt doing lol because im also on the bigger side too<3 it sucks having to watch ur weight while ur pregnant but after the baby i should be done school & getting me a nice job but i'll probably get fat at my job too ugh but yeah lemme know how it works PLEASE

hope-emmm crabs i love crabs!! ive been eating lots of thanksgiving leftovers i think ive ate enough food for the whole 9months lol

missfox- all that driving must suck!! i dont mind driving here and there but im so glad dh drives!! i remember when i first got my L's i was the only one with them and a car and of course i like all the bad boy who had neither so i was always driving driving driving so glad i found a man with a real job and car and of course that i love very much & he loves me too<3 i gotta go pay 2 stop sign tickets myself they are both for $90 thats freaking crazy $90 for running a stop sign really?!!? all they want is MONEY MONEY MONEY and what does it go to?! not the schools not the poor its sad!

whig- i agree id deff go threw with the complaint because they never should of treated you the way that they did here they wouldve never did that they wouldve took ur blood to check ur hcg levels do a exam & a scan! im so tired of rude people:wacko: best of luck to you i hope they do something bout it:hugs:

btw ive been so bloated too i feel like if someone stuck me with a needle that id just POP! im so glad i got me some nice big tees and some sweats so i dont have to worry about busting my button on my jeans lol


----------



## goddess25

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?

Swimming is totally ok...really safe for you and baby.

Where in Van are you, I have Van listed but I am in Langley and work in Vancouver.


----------



## hopefulhoney

goddess25 said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Swimming is totally ok...really safe for you and baby.
> 
> Where in Van are you, I have Van listed but I am in Langley and work in Vancouver.Click to expand...

I'm in Vancouver city - kits. I didn't notice you were from
Vancouver. I'm thrilled to know you're near :) I live and work here. DH is at UBC. Im lying I'm bed right now cursing myself for worrying about good I feel. My stomach is massively bloated but my nausea wasn't bad tonight at all...


----------



## Libbysmum

Am really considering Elimination communication (infant pottying) with the next baby. I been reading up online and saw some youtubes. Then hopefully can make do with the cloth nappies and the few disposables that people will no doubt give me at the babyshower. In China and other Asian countries most babies are toilet trained by 1 year- I know my DD can hold for really long periods of time.


----------



## mummyclo

^ thinking of trying EC too. (If all is ok) 
I have a friend who does it an she said its really easy. Her 6 month old hardly uses a nappy! :O


----------



## Libbysmum

We are praying all is okay for you and your little one. Keep the feet up and try to get rested tell the DH he needs to let you rest for the sake of the new baby. 
Yeah My DD has been using the potty part time since she was 8mths old I wish I had started sooner. She is just going through a stubborn phase right now where she is wetting the floor rather than sitting on the potty she would rather put the potty on her head like a hat cause she thinks it is funny. I been too lazy to go full-time potty with her- must get motivated before the next arrives in July :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

Libbysmum said:


> Does anyone else here take forever to do a poop these days? I been trying to drink more water but to no avail.

I went through this all last week and then took charge of the situation. There was no way I was going to spend THAT long on the loo for the next 7 months! :haha: I've made sure I drink plenty, and get lots of roughage from seeds and dried fruit, It's worked so far! :blush:


----------



## whigfield

Libbysmum said:


> Am really considering Elimination communication (infant pottying) with the next baby. I been reading up online and saw some youtubes. Then hopefully can make do with the cloth nappies and the few disposables that people will no doubt give me at the babyshower. In China and other Asian countries most babies are toilet trained by 1 year- I know my DD can hold for really long periods of time.

I'm thinking of trying this too but no idea where to start! :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Hardly and brown today just a light amount in CM.
Good sign I hope? I still dot know what to think though :(


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Am really considering Elimination communication (infant pottying) with the next baby. I been reading up online and saw some youtubes. Then hopefully can make do with the cloth nappies and the few disposables that people will no doubt give me at the babyshower. In China and other Asian countries most babies are toilet trained by 1 year- I know my DD can hold for really long periods of time.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying this too but no idea where to start! :haha:Click to expand...

I have an email/website I can either post in here or just send you in a private message depending on if other ladies want more information about it -if there is some interest it may be better to post in the forum but I don't want to 
advertise ya know...:thumbup:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Am really considering Elimination communication (infant pottying) with the next baby. I been reading up online and saw some youtubes. Then hopefully can make do with the cloth nappies and the few disposables that people will no doubt give me at the babyshower. In China and other Asian countries most babies are toilet trained by 1 year- I know my DD can hold for really long periods of time.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying this too but no idea where to start! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have an email/website I can either post in here or just send you in a private message depending on if other ladies want more information about it -if there is some interest it may be better to post in the forum but I don't want to
> advertise ya know...:thumbup:Click to expand...

id like it if u could post it!! ive never even consider using cloth as i always just stuck with pampers huggies or luvz<3 but learning something new to not have to change dipars doesn't sound like a bad ideal:thumbup:
id deff like to try it with this one


----------



## Aaisrie

We used cloth from birthday with Atticus, not sure I could convince DH about the EC though, he will happily scrape poo from cloth so I can't complain TOO much LOL

My friends all clubbed together and sent me the money to get an early scan as they know how worried I've been!! Isn't that amazing!! I literally cried my eyes out last night when I found out.
Just made dinner - sweet potato and bacon soup - while wearing Atticus on my back, bless him he kept wanting to eat the sweet potato raw :D


----------



## oneandtwo

Im not into ec-but cloth diapering is great. we've spent total MAYBE $150 in 18 months on cloth diapers, and i plan to sell when he is trained and I'll get at least 50-100 out of my stash. i wish i would have clothed my other three. cloth diapers hold in mess way better than disposable too :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> Im not into ec-but cloth diapering is great. we've spent total MAYBE $150 in 18 months on cloth diapers, and i plan to sell when he is trained and I'll get at least 50-100 out of my stash. i wish i would have clothed my other three. cloth diapers hold in mess way better than disposable too :)

mmmm maybe i'll try cloth diapers then...i always thought they were really messy but idk throwing away a diaper instead of having to wash them all sounds little bit more easier?!? but i dont think it would hurt to give it a try to see which ones i like better


----------



## ilovehim91810

i know this is probably a stupid question but is vicks ok to use?! im so stopped up i cant breathe threw my nose at all


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> We used cloth from birthday with Atticus, not sure I could convince DH about the EC though, he will happily scrape poo from cloth so I can't complain TOO much LOL
> 
> My friends all clubbed together and sent me the money to get an early scan as they know how worried I've been!! Isn't that amazing!! I literally cried my eyes out last night when I found out.
> Just made dinner - sweet potato and bacon soup - while wearing Atticus on my back, bless him he kept wanting to eat the sweet potato raw :D

How sweet of your friends to do that!

What back carrier do you use? I have lots of slings and wraps but I'd love a back carrier. I heard Ergo and Boba are some of the top line ones, but no of know of personally that actually uses back carriers. 

Re:swimming to who was asking - it's safe and a great workout. It was my favorite thing to do last pregnancy, eager to do it again when the pools open. Katie is a little water baby, she loved swimming this year.


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> i know this is probably a stupid question but is vicks ok to use?! im so stopped up i cant breathe threw my nose at all

Here is what I found on the internet:

Since information is uncertain about the safety of VapoRub during pregnancy, the best course of action is to talk to your doctor before using it. Always follow package directions carefully--don't ingest; don't apply to eyes, nose, mouth or broken skin; don't use if you are allergic to eucalyptus oil, menthol or camphor.

Read more: Is Vicks VapoRub Safe to Use During Pregnancy? | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/facts_5666246_vicks-safe-use-during-pregnancy_.html#ixzz2DFKKSWmD


----------



## tsyhanochka

So let's see. Pooping has gotten tough. I have IBS so normally I go a few times a day so this constipation business is uncomfortable. I already drink more than enough water....just need to up my fibre I guess. But that will go into my snacks I'll get on more veggies and salads. Which should help keep my weight in control.
Exercise I try to walk a lot. We walk on our lunch break but should do more after work I'm just so tired when I get home and its dark. 

We are going out for a Chinese buffet tonight with my aunt uncle and cousin. Were belatedly celebrating our elopement from the summer. And catching up on family gossip as my Nana just passed and my aunt said there's drama around the estate. Should be good times. When my grandfather died my father led the charge to get all the property and put Nana in a home....at 50something! So there was a rift in the family from that. I didn't meet that side of my family until a few years ago. So its all more gossip than emotional for me. My father wasn't part of my life so its like learning the back stories to a soap opera :)


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> We used cloth from birthday with Atticus, not sure I could convince DH about the EC though, he will happily scrape poo from cloth so I can't complain TOO much LOL
> 
> My friends all clubbed together and sent me the money to get an early scan as they know how worried I've been!! Isn't that amazing!! I literally cried my eyes out last night when I found out.
> Just made dinner - sweet potato and bacon soup - while wearing Atticus on my back, bless him he kept wanting to eat the sweet potato raw :D
> 
> How sweet of your friends to do that!
> 
> What back carrier do you use? I have lots of slings and wraps but I'd love a back carrier. I heard Ergo and Boba are some of the top line ones, but no of know of personally that actually uses back carriers.
> 
> Re:swimming to who was asking - it's safe and a great workout. It was my favorite thing to do last pregnancy, eager to do it again when the pools open. Katie is a little water baby, she loved swimming this year.Click to expand...

You can use both the Ergo and Boba for back carries! I was using our Malawi Fish pod :) Waiting on my new WC pod to come from Softai!! 

This pic isn't from today, a few weeks ago maybe :)
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p206x206/541115_3303204679330_1708799543_n.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Or This is Atticus asleep in a wrap on my back:
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/375839_3260584893862_1531133726_n.jpg
Asleep on my front in a RS:
https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p206x206/545711_3258554963115_1956569754_n.jpg
Awake on my back:
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p206x206/522837_3225410054513_153930208_n.jpg

I mostly use wraps, the pod is handy for speed. I don't really use buckles, we've a preschool buckle carrier for Saraya but I'm selling it as the pod is big enough for all the times she wants carried now.


----------



## oneandtwo

ilovehim91810 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Im not into ec-but cloth diapering is great. we've spent total MAYBE $150 in 18 months on cloth diapers, and i plan to sell when he is trained and I'll get at least 50-100 out of my stash. i wish i would have clothed my other three. cloth diapers hold in mess way better than disposable too :)
> 
> mmmm maybe i'll try cloth diapers then...i always thought they were really messy but idk throwing away a diaper instead of having to wash them all sounds little bit more easier?!? but i dont think it would hurt to give it a try to see which ones i like betterClick to expand...

I have not found throwing out a diaper any easier than using cloth. especially when your disposing of the waste properly(even with disposable diapers you are suppose to scrape waste into the toilet, its not suppose to stay in the diaper) also cloth is far more cost effective, saves on average $2000 a kid, it is also more environmentally friendly because your not adding to land fills causing an even bigger waste issue :)

personally, after using cloth i could not imagine using disposable ever again. it actually mildly irritated me to have to use disposable on my day care children. LOL


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom- thanks for finding that for me,i didnt even to think to look it up but im just not feeling so great today:-(
i can not wait for Dh to get back from hunting...i need to be baby today! i think im gonna go try to make some chicken noodle soup and eat a few crackers


----------



## tsyhanochka

Aaisrie thanks so much for these pics. I'm really hoping to wear the baby lots. If I can avoid a stroller for awhile that would be good. Did you ever use a stroller or did you exclusively wear your first?


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Im not into ec-but cloth diapering is great. we've spent total MAYBE $150 in 18 months on cloth diapers, and i plan to sell when he is trained and I'll get at least 50-100 out of my stash. i wish i would have clothed my other three. cloth diapers hold in mess way better than disposable too :)
> 
> mmmm maybe i'll try cloth diapers then...i always thought they were really messy but idk throwing away a diaper instead of having to wash them all sounds little bit more easier?!? but i dont think it would hurt to give it a try to see which ones i like betterClick to expand...
> 
> I have not found throwing out a diaper any easier than using cloth. especially when your disposing of the waste properly(even with disposable diapers you are suppose to scrape waste into the toilet, its not suppose to stay in the diaper) also cloth is far more cost effective, saves on average $2000 a kid, it is also more environmentally friendly because your not adding to land fills causing an even bigger waste issue :)
> 
> personally, after using cloth i could not imagine using disposable ever again. it actually mildly irritated me to have to use disposable on my day care children. LOLClick to expand...

well we all grow up learning different things and as long as i have a happy & heathly baby then i don't really care about the diaper!! ive never heard of scraping the waste into the toilet but like i say we are all from different places & do things different:-X.
However, it doesn't hurt to give something NEW a try:winkwink: and i do like saving money and so does DH..i remember my mom telling me how they used to have a diaper sevrice for the cloths and that she used them with me & my sister for awhile but she said in the end that buying diapers from the store just worked better for her and my dad.
I'll have to look into it thou,maybe find a place that sells them around here or maybe there is still some sevrices where they pick them up & wash them for you and bring them back clean?!?!

well i really need to lay down have a nice day everyone


----------



## MissFox

I use sposies but I live off the grid and it really isnt going to work ti use cloth. If i lived in town and has easier access to laundry service I would mostly use cloth. My DD is about 50% potty trained mostly using EC. There is an EC support threat on this forum somewhere. I will find the link later and post it here. I don't know if I will go full on with baby2 but I will definitely start sooner.


----------



## goddess25

EC sure is interesting but I don't have the time to devote to it with 3 under 5 when this one arrives. We do use cloth but not sure how environmentally friendly it is. Yes the diapers are not in a landfill but we use more electricity and water when washing them. I use rockin green cloth diaper detergent and the instructions are rinse, wash with detergent, rinse, rinse. I don't do the 2nd rinse it's too much water use. 

I have tried a variety of carriers over the years and my favorite is the Ergo I can wear euan on my back still and he is about 40lbs. I fancy trying a ring sling this time.


----------



## goddess25

hopefulhoney said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Swimming is totally ok...really safe for you and baby.
> 
> Where in Van are you, I have Van listed but I am in Langley and work in Vancouver.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Vancouver city - kits. I didn't notice you were from
> Vancouver. I'm thrilled to know you're near :) I live and work here. DH is at UBC. Im lying I'm bed right now cursing myself for worrying about good I feel. My stomach is massively bloated but my nausea wasn't bad tonight at all...Click to expand...

I covet living in kits lucky you. What a nice area to live in for walking once baby is born. I work at VGH so am there every day. My MS is just starting.


----------



## MissFox

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/n...elimination-communication-support-thread.html

I have a Becco baby carrier and I am going ti order the infant insert. Its really nice. I think it goes to 40 lbs.


----------



## Aaisrie

tsyhanochka said:


> Aaisrie thanks so much for these pics. I'm really hoping to wear the baby lots. If I can avoid a stroller for awhile that would be good. Did you ever use a stroller or did you exclusively wear your first?

We wore and used a travel system pram that my folks bought for DD, then used the pram and wore for about the 1st month of DS but it has been in the loft since and with this one it'll just be worn exclusively. There is no time that you would NEED a pram rather than wearing if you know what I mean. Atticus has been exclusively worn since he was about a month old. I find it much easier, I HATE having to push a buggy or pram round the store and even with DS still only walking short distances I'll probably tandem wear rather than have to take the pram!!


----------



## JJsmom

I find all this so interesting!!! I've never heard of wearing your baby and what not! We've always used strollers. This is something that might be really nice!! I'll have to look into it and see if it's something I can do!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

We don't have great laundry machines in our building and the laundromat is down the street. Otherwise I'd look into cloth diapers more. I also read an article that compared cloth to disposable and the cloth service. In the end the fuel and/or water consumption balanced out the landfill waste. And for the mid range cloth diapers that would hold up it ended up not being any more cost efficient either. But like I said, if we had the machines in our unit it may be a different story... cause I'm not doing them by hand, I do rack dry most my clothes but hand washing just won't work for me. I'll look into the more enviro-friendly disposables though and research EC to see what that entails.


----------



## kaths101

I'm wanting to wear this baby, having 2 under 2 I really don't think I will get a double stroller! I have one so I can push one wear one.
Does anyone recommend a good wrap or baby wearer?


----------



## sue_88

Hey everyone. I havent been on for a few days as I have been away on holiday to a spa for a couple of nights! Very relaxed.

Just read up all the pages I have missed, and I am sorry to those who are not in very good places with our hospitals. It's scandalous that they will not scan you to give you some reassurance that your baby is ok. I am praying and thinking of you all & I am sure your little beans are ticking away nicely all tucked up warm.

I am very intrigued by baby wearing.....i'll definitely be getting a baby bjorn carrier as I love them, was looking after my friends baby recently and wore him all round town in one - very cool. But I am also interested in back carrying when baby is a little older so will get a different style for this. Can't wait !! :)


----------



## Whatme

Well I have to say I barely feel pregnant at all, so can't wait for my scan, it can't come soon enough! Anyone else feel the same? Xx


----------



## oneandtwo

I used a moby wrap in the beginning and loved it, and just a few months ago made myself a mei tai wrap. LOVE it!! Its so comfortable I can even wrap up my 5yo that weighs 35lbs up in it, I dont do it often though cause I dont weigh enough for him to not through me over but its he likes to do it on occassion. My 18mo loves to be wrapped, i've been wearing him since we came home from the hospital, its SO much easier to get things done especially when they are big enough to ride on your back. I've not heard of tandem wearing though? how is that achieved?? I hate pushing strollers, and considering my youngest will only be just over 2 when this LO is born it'd be great to carry both!

just be careful of the "crotch dangler" carriers as those can be unhealthy for your baby.


----------



## alicecooper

I feel really bad that I'm not posting in this thread more. Honestly the truth is that there are just sooooo many of you lovely ladies due in July that I just can't keep up with who is who, and what's going on. I mean...143 bumps...that's mental lol. 

I think I need to read this thread a bit more frequently but I only seem to get a little time in the evening to sit down on the computer.


----------



## JJsmom

143 bumps is a lot!!! It's exciting to see so many bumps for my birthday month!! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hey guys! I haven't read back yet, so just commenting on the last page! I'm still up at my parents place and still feeling horrible!! LOL it's great. :) at least I know it means baby is doing well right?



sue_88 said:


> I am very intrigued by baby wearing.....i'll definitely be getting a baby bjorn carrier as I love them, was looking after my friends baby recently and wore him all round town in one - very cool. But I am also interested in back carrying when baby is a little older so will get a different style for this. Can't wait !! :)

Baby wearing is awesome! Jessica LOVED it. but please don't get the bjorn! Not good for the baby's spinal development, it's one of the crotch danglers *oneandtwo* mentioned

*kaths101* - it really depends on what you want most out of a carrier. The moby is lovely but kind of cumbersome if you're trying to get it on between the car and the store. For something like wearing your newborn while your toddler is in gymnastic though? it's perfect. Peanut shell is a nice quick pop them in and out, but I wouldn't use it for long periods of time, harder on your back etc. the ergo/beco type are very simple and you can put an infant insert in them.

The moby was great when she was tiny - loved having her tucked up nice and safe. Very cozy too. The Ergo has been amazing now that she's bigger. There's a few great threads over in the natural parenting forum for baby wearing if you'd like to get some more in depth advice. They're really friendly. There's a babywearing photo thread too where you can see what they all look like. I definitely recommend a good carrier! If you have any questions I can try and point you in the right direction. :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is the link
https://ecsimplified.com/elimination-communication-101/ Andrea lives in Canada somewhere and is in regular email contact if needed. I found she had a lot of information available on her website and stuff for those interested.

As for cloth nappies- we use the old school squares as well as some modern cloth nappies with the press-studs we got 7 pairs for $25-30 (I can't quite remrember) and they're bright colours...I forget the brand name babyland or something? as well as when she was really young we used peapods but she out grew these really quickly.

As for carriers...I loved my mothercare carrier but found by the time DD was about 5mths old she was waaaay too heavy for me to carry in it. She has always been a bit of a giant baby.


----------



## hopefulhoney

goddess25 said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Swimming is totally ok...really safe for you and baby.
> 
> Where in Van are you, I have Van listed but I am in Langley and work in Vancouver.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Vancouver city - kits. I didn't notice you were from
> Vancouver. I'm thrilled to know you're near :) I live and work here. DH is at UBC. Im lying I'm bed right now cursing myself for worrying about good I feel. My stomach is massively bloated but my nausea wasn't bad tonight at all...Click to expand...
> 
> I covet living in kits lucky you. What a nice area to live in for walking once baby is born. I work at VGH so am there every day. My MS is just starting.Click to expand...

How far along are you? Today I had a day of not feeling sick at all! Has me feeling a little worried. Is it normal for it to come and go? It's our first so I have no idea!
We love this area! Right on the border of kits and point grey so jericho beach/park is a short walk away. I can't wait to walk bean in the Summer :)

I'm South African living here for a while. How strange to think we could walk past each other. I actually work closeish to VGH. What do you do there?


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I've finally been released from the hospital today. I'm so tired and hoping the medicine regimen they gave me will help. I'd like to say its nice to be home but without my husband here to help take care of me, it's more stressful as I have to take care of myself. My grandmother is just not very understanding.


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma, so glad to hear you're home and doing better!!! Hope you continue feeling well!!!

Tomorrow is my first doc appt!!! I'm so nervous! It's at 8:30am EST so I get to get up a bit later than normal which is awesome! Then I get to go to work. So I'll update y'all as soon as I get home. I get to book my 12 week scan at that point as well!! YAY!


----------



## hopefulhoney

June-momma, wish I lived close by. Would gladly entertain your kids for you (I'm a teacher) so that you could get some rest. Hope you have some friends who can step up?


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> I find all this so interesting!!! I've never heard of wearing your baby and what not! We've always used strollers. This is something that might be really nice!! I'll have to look into it and see if it's something I can do!!

im right there with ya! however i did have something that strap baby to the front of me idk if i liked it to much thou,i always thought something wrong was gonna happen?!?!
plus i know DS felt like he weighed so MUCH sometimes!!! when he was a baby of course but i do have to say im a fan of strollers<3


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I've finally been released from the hospital today. I'm so tired and hoping the medicine regimen they gave me will help. I'd like to say its nice to be home but without my husband here to help take care of me, it's more stressful as I have to take care of myself. My grandmother is just not very understanding.

so glad your home i was thinking about how you were doing earlyer


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> junemomma, so glad to hear you're home and doing better!!! Hope you continue feeling well!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my first doc appt!!! I'm so nervous! It's at 8:30am EST so I get to get up a bit later than normal which is awesome! Then I get to go to work. So I'll update y'all as soon as I get home. I get to book my 12 week scan at that point as well!! YAY!

good luck sweetie:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

hopefulhoney said:


> June-momma, wish I lived close by. Would gladly entertain your kids for you (I'm a teacher) so that you could get some rest. Hope you have some friends who can step up?

I wish, unfortunately most of my friends work during the day or have their own families to tend to :( 
But my husband will be home in less than 3 weeks and trust me I'm looking forward to him being home for more reasons than one!


----------



## goddess25

hopefulhoney said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> What exercise are you doing? Since all I've eaten these passed 4 weeks are carbs, carbs, CARBS, I've taken up swimming today. I did find myself feeling a little anxious at being out of breath... don't want my little bean to get hurt. But I've heard it's safe.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Swimming is totally ok...really safe for you and baby.
> 
> Where in Van are you, I have Van listed but I am in Langley and work in Vancouver.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Vancouver city - kits. I didn't notice you were from
> Vancouver. I'm thrilled to know you're near :) I live and work here. DH is at UBC. Im lying I'm bed right now cursing myself for worrying about good I feel. My stomach is massively bloated but my nausea wasn't bad tonight at all...Click to expand...
> 
> I covet living in kits lucky you. What a nice area to live in for walking once baby is born. I work at VGH so am there every day. My MS is just starting.Click to expand...
> 
> How far along are you? Today I had a day of not feeling sick at all! Has me feeling a little worried. Is it normal for it to come and go? It's our first so I have no idea!
> We love this area! Right on the border of kits and point grey so jericho beach/park is a short walk away. I can't wait to walk bean in the Summer :)
> 
> I'm South African living here for a while. How strange to think we could walk past each other. I actually work closeish to VGH. What do you do there?Click to expand...

I am Scottish and have been living here since 2006. I am a transplant coordinator in VGH, work regular Monday-Friday which I enjoy. I am approaching 6w so very early days and I have an almost 4 year old and almost 2 year old. We lived in Yaletown for 18m which we loved just at the start of the sea wall opposite Granville Island...I miss it there. We moved out to Burnaby when we were expecting and then out to Langley for a bigger place. My brother is on vacation cycling in S. Africa right now and is totally loving it..

I do envy you your location.


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear your home and that your medicarion regime ie helping...i hope the next 3 weeks fly past for you june momma.

Tandem baby wearing is when you have an older child on your back in a carrier and you have a different carrier on with your child on the front...its very doable.

If anyone gets the ERgo I would not waste money on the infant insert...it neve worked well for my daughter when she was a new born and I preferred to wrap her in a big blanket instead it worked better and felt more secure.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I think I win for 'aversions' today. I couldn't go into my own kitchen to cook lunch. DH had to make me plain egg noodles so that I could keep something in. The thought of anything else repulsed me... I managed to feel better for dinner. We went out with my aunt, uncle and cousin to a Chinese buffet. I didn't eat as much as I normally would (thankfully) and nothing super greasy but it was nice to feel full and not sick! 

We almost slipped and told them we're expecting. My aunt misheard DH and said 'well what other 'big news' could you possibly have... you JUST got married for Pete's sake!':haha: She'll find that funny when we DO tell her!

Off to bed for me, I didn't get a nap today.


----------



## SugarBeth

JJsmom said:


> 143 bumps is a lot!!! It's exciting to see so many bumps for my birthday month!! :)

It's mine and DD's birthday month too! Lots of July birthdays in this house!


----------



## Libbysmum

tsyhanochka said:


> I think I win for 'aversions' today. I couldn't go into my own kitchen to cook lunch. DH had to make me plain egg noodles so that I could keep something in. The thought of anything else repulsed me... I managed to feel better for dinner. We went out with my aunt, uncle and cousin to a Chinese buffet. I didn't eat as much as I normally would (thankfully) and nothing super greasy but it was nice to feel full and not sick!
> 
> We almost slipped and told them we're expecting. My aunt misheard DH and said 'well what other 'big news' could you possibly have... you JUST got married for Pete's sake!':haha: She'll find that funny when we DO tell her!
> 
> Off to bed for me, I didn't get a nap today.

Oh your Nana sounds hilarious!:haha: I know what you mean about aversions...DH took me out to Mad Mex I had the soft tacos then came home and promptly threw most of them up! I wondered why I was super hungry at breakfast this morning :)
:hugs: JUNEMOMMA welcome back!!! Hope you can rest as you need it!
Hope...I am a teacher too!


----------



## JJsmom

:( DS came in and told me he has had liquid poo 5 times today. He then said his tummy hurts so I asked him where and I walked with him into the bathroom to take his temperature. It was normal. So I called my mom to see what her thoughts were and she said to give him some 7up or pediasure. My son rarely and I mean very rarely gets sick so I have no idea what to do sometimes and have to ask momma for help. LOL! So I just happened to have a pediasure sample I got from Sam's Club. He took one little sip of it and luckily we were by the toilet. He lost it all. :( I found some 7up in the closet so tried to flatten it a bit and he took a couple drinks and complained his tummy still hurt some. I sat with him on the bathtub edge and he said he was falling asleep so I put a trashcan in his room and told him if he can't make it to the bathroom to use the trash can. He was passed out in his bed in less that 5 mins! I hope he can make it to school tomorrow! He wants to join in on the pizza party for perfect attendance but he has to be there this whole week to qualify!


----------



## dove830

Aaisrie said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie thanks so much for these pics. I'm really hoping to wear the baby lots. If I can avoid a stroller for awhile that would be good. Did you ever use a stroller or did you exclusively wear your first?
> 
> We wore and used a travel system pram that my folks bought for DD, then used the pram and wore for about the 1st month of DS but it has been in the loft since and with this one it'll just be worn exclusively. There is no time that you would NEED a pram rather than wearing if you know what I mean. Atticus has been exclusively worn since he was about a month old. I find it much easier, I HATE having to push a buggy or pram round the store and even with DS still only walking short distances I'll probably tandem wear rather than have to take the pram!!Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one! I have always loved wearing my babies, and I'm always sad when they are just too heavy for me to do it comfortably anymore. I have 2 mei tai's and an Ergo, but I LOVE the mei tai's above all else. This baby will also be exclusively worn...so much freaking easier, and I just really do love having them so close and snuggled up to me <3


----------



## IcePrincess

I used an ergo and a moby wrap for my ds... So much quicker to go out then a stroller.


----------



## SugarBeth

I was looking at Becco carriers tonight, apparently they front and back wear while being good on the hips and legs, which is always a main priority. Anyone know much about them? Just don't know the pros and cons over ergo, Becco and Boba. Seems like everyone will say something conflicting and I can't decide! I want to use that for my toddler and a front carry for this baby. It seemed like Ergo doesn't have much of a supportive back to it, which I want, but I may have only saw that one style in real life. I wish stores carried a selection of them to see in person!

Re:cloth diapers, DH wanted me to try but I'm just not fond of it. I changed the old kind of cloth diapers (the ones with the pins and just cloth and plastic over it) and hated them, hut i know theyve come a long way from that. The fact that I'm always drowning In laundry is a big turn off for me. But, now we'll have two in diapers, so who knows. 

Morning sickness is staying at a bearable level so far this time around, but wow have I become emotional! I started to cry at DH tonight because he joked about something that he normally does and makes me laugh. He didn't understand why I cried instead of laughing! I definitely feel this overwhelming emotional side creeping up on me. Didn't have that last time so this should be interesting. Also just completely exhausted at all times. Anyone else require a nap every day?


----------



## Libbysmum

I am glad the new one will be born in winter (July in Australia)...however you can get some warm days in Winter ..I hope she or he will cope with our hot HOT summers!

Had my first vomit last night after eating some Mexican food...maybe it was too spicy? I had the mild sauce thinking it would be safe.


----------



## mummyclo

I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though. 
Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
Eta; just puked!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

thumbs up...maybe the puke is a good sign that your hormones are doing what they should be and the bean is sticking nicely ...totally feeling your anxiety...I hope that you will be totally relieved of it all tomorrow and that there is a nice strong heartbeat to be seen there on the screen for you xoxox


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey everyone,
well its 5am in the morning here:-/been up since 4:30am!! im just not feeling good at all,i mean i gotta get up early any*ways but not this early:-(.
Im so ready for this MS to be OVER WITH!!! I reach 8weeks yesterday "YAY" and was hoping i'd be one of the lucky ones were it stop around then?!!? but i guess that's just not happen for me:wacko:.
However Im really thinking maybe it could be a tummy bug?!?! because now DS don't feel good either! He was throwing up saturday & poop all over himself last night 2's,I feel so sorry for him but he is still bouncing around all over the place.
He LOVES listen to Katey Perry & dancing to her lol and let me tell you he got some good MOVES<3 I just em also hoping he ok to go to school today too because DH back from hunting YAY he came back last night and i just wanna be the baby today.
Get to LAY in bed and be taken care of but if my moo moo got's to stay home then he can snuggle in bed with me and DH can just take care of both of us

Well hope everyone has a good day i'll be back shorty<3


----------



## Lauki

mummyclo said:


> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:!


----------



## tsyhanochka

All I want to do is nap...which is a problem since I just woke up.

My friend is a month ahead of me and said she's feeling great... better every day. That gives me hope.


----------



## whigfield

Mummyclo - Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm glad you're feeling sick!! It's all good signs! :happydance:

I really really really want to wear my baby as well, and I'm also open to cloth diapers - I just want to try everything and see how we get on with it, you know? I just like the idea of a sling so I can keep baby close and get on about the house with chores and such. And the idea of just stepping out without having to setup a stroller and stuff is really appealing too.

When it comes to cloth diapers, I think someone in my area advertised a service for cleaning and returning them, so OH and I were discussing that if it worked out costing around the same, maybe we'd consider that instead of disposables if it's better for baby? (less chemicals etc?)

Speaking of strollers, has anyone thought about what kind they're thinking about getting?

ilovehim - Sorry you're still feeling rough. :(

Still no real morning sickness for me but I do feel a tiny bit queasy when I wake up sometimes, usually eating fixes it. Could I have maybe passed the stage where you develop morning sickness or can you develop it later on too? :shrug:


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!

hey i hope that all goes well today!! fingers crossed for you as well
im with*WHIG* on this one im glad ur sick too it could be a very good sign:thumbup: may god bless you today and be with you all the way<3:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
im back from running everywhere they need to go this morning & so glad that im finally feeling better:-D but im not gonna lie feeling sick does make me feel alot better just knowing that baby is there,its just crazy because with my son i only got headachs i was NEVER sick!! ANYONE getting headachs?!

Im going to look up the baby wraps everyone is talking about for sure they sound better then the one i have with all the belt buckles & straps!! and plus i do like the ideal with baby being so close.
Im hoping to maybe bond better with baby that way as i can not BF due to my Meds:-(
it suck because i tried to BF with my son but i just wasnt getting NO MILK i even tried to PUMP but nothing was coming out:-/ I didn't even LEAK at all?!!? has that ever happen to anyone?!?!

JJs-i really hope ur DS is feeling better today and makes it to school! wouldnt want him missing out on his pizza party:dance:
also i think 143 bumps is very exciting as well i think its great that we all can go threw this together share are u/s pics our bumps and finally our baby pictures just think ladies in just a few more months we will all be finding out what we are having naming our babys getting bellys and then our little JOYS will finally be here YAY i can not wait to see all the new little babys and see how many of us stay near our due dates!!!! ive never had nothing like this with my son and i love it i love the support and i think all of you ladies are GREAT and love learning about new things<3


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:
 

> Mummyclo - Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm glad you're feeling sick!! It's all good signs! :happydance:
> 
> I really really really want to wear my baby as well, and I'm also open to cloth diapers - I just want to try everything and see how we get on with it, you know? I just like the idea of a sling so I can keep baby close and get on about the house with chores and such. And the idea of just stepping out without having to setup a stroller and stuff is really appealing too.
> 
> When it comes to cloth diapers, I think someone in my area advertised a service for cleaning and returning them, so OH and I were discussing that if it worked out costing around the same, maybe we'd consider that instead of disposables if it's better for baby? (less chemicals etc?)
> 
> Speaking of strollers, has anyone thought about what kind they're thinking about getting?
> 
> ilovehim - Sorry you're still feeling rough. :(
> 
> Still no real morning sickness for me but I do feel a tiny bit queasy when I wake up sometimes, usually eating fixes it. Could I have maybe passed the stage where you develop morning sickness or can you develop it later on too? :shrug:

thanks! 
like i was saying i never had this with my son so maybe this will be my little girl hehe!
it's crazy because my friend had told me i was pregnant even before i got my :bfp: and this morning when i was talking to her she was telling me she thinks its gonna be a girl so fingers crossed she right
mmmm let see idk if u can still get morning sickness?!?! maybe u got lucky and it just passed by for you:winkwink:
how ru doing today?!


----------



## NennaKay

JJsmom said:


> :( DS came in and told me he has had liquid poo 5 times today. He then said his tummy hurts so I asked him where and I walked with him into the bathroom to take his temperature. It was normal. So I called my mom to see what her thoughts were and she said to give him some 7up or pediasure. My son rarely and I mean very rarely gets sick so I have no idea what to do sometimes and have to ask momma for help. LOL! So I just happened to have a pediasure sample I got from Sam's Club. He took one little sip of it and luckily we were by the toilet. He lost it all. :( I found some 7up in the closet so tried to flatten it a bit and he took a couple drinks and complained his tummy still hurt some. I sat with him on the bathtub edge and he said he was falling asleep so I put a trashcan in his room and told him if he can't make it to the bathroom to use the trash can. He was passed out in his bed in less that 5 mins! I hope he can make it to school tomorrow! He wants to join in on the pizza party for perfect attendance but he has to be there this whole week to qualify!

Awww... I'm sorry your little guy isn't feeling good today. I hope he can make it to his pizza party! Hope your appointment goes well today! I'm shocked to see someone who lives so close to me on here.  I'm outside of Corydon and only about 35 minutes from New Albany! :haha:



mummyclo said:


> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!

Oooh... I hope that's the hormones kicking in with a force... Good luck at your scan tomorrow!



ilovehim91810 said:


> hey everyone,
> well its 5am in the morning here:-/been up since 4:30am!! im just not feeling good at all,i mean i gotta get up early any*ways but not this early:-(.
> Im so ready for this MS to be OVER WITH!!! I reach 8weeks yesterday "YAY" and was hoping i'd be one of the lucky ones were it stop around then?!!? but i guess that's just not happen for me:wacko:.
> However Im really thinking maybe it could be a tummy bug?!?! because now DS don't feel good either! He was throwing up saturday & poop all over himself last night 2's,I feel so sorry for him but he is still bouncing around all over the place.
> He LOVES listen to Katey Perry & dancing to her lol and let me tell you he got some good MOVES<3 I just em also hoping he ok to go to school today too because DH back from hunting YAY he came back last night and i just wanna be the baby today.
> Get to LAY in bed and be taken care of but if my moo moo got's to stay home then he can snuggle in bed with me and DH can just take care of both of us
> 
> Well hope everyone has a good day i'll be back shorty<3

I know how you feel ilovehim, I woke up around 2:15am to go pee and I tossed a turned... Finally I got up and read for a while before finally going backto sleep around 5am! These middle of the night insomnia attacks are killing me! :dohh:


----------



## MrsMcP

Mummyclo - will be thinking of you tomorrow! I really hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> I was looking at Becco carriers tonight, apparently they front and back wear while being good on the hips and legs, which is always a main priority. Anyone know much about them? Just don't know the pros and cons over ergo, Becco and Boba. Seems like everyone will say something conflicting and I can't decide! I want to use that for my toddler and a front carry for this baby. It seemed like Ergo doesn't have much of a supportive back to it, which I want, but I may have only saw that one style in real life. I wish stores carried a selection of them to see in person

The only differences are slight - difference in straps, waistband etc. I'm not sure if you have them there but we have sling libraries here - in fact I run Sling Library Northern Ireland - where we loan out carriers so you can try them to see what suits - if you look on thebabywearer.com you might find a group local to you, I know there's a Central NYC group but not sure if/when/where it meets.



mummyclo said:


> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!

Never been so happy for someone to puke!!!



Libbysmum said:


> As for carriers...I loved my mothercare carrier but found by the time DD was about 5mths old she was waaaay too heavy for me to carry in it. She has always been a bit of a giant baby.

Mothercare carriers like most highstreet carriers are really only comfortable [from what I've heard] for up to about 5-6mo before the wearer finds it uncomfortable but there are plenty of buckle carriers which are suitable from birth, can be used on front, back and hip and ARE ergonomically made to support the baby and wearer in the optimum position for the spine and hips. Check out the Manduca for example :)



oneandtwo said:


> I used a moby wrap in the beginning and loved it, and just a few months ago made myself a mei tai wrap. LOVE it!! Its so comfortable I can even wrap up my 5yo that weighs 35lbs up in it, I dont do it often though cause I dont weigh enough for him to not through me over but its he likes to do it on occassion. My 18mo loves to be wrapped, i've been wearing him since we came home from the hospital, its SO much easier to get things done especially when they are big enough to ride on your back. I've not heard of tandem wearing though? how is that achieved?? I hate pushing strollers, and considering my youngest will only be just over 2 when this LO is born it'd be great to carry both!
> 
> just be careful of the "crotch dangler" carriers as those can be unhealthy for your baby.

Crotch dangler isn't exactly the nicest term, I tend to call them highstreet carriers or mainstream carriers as it can be offensive to people and put them off babywearing entirely!! Tandem wearing is just wearing 2 kids at once, not a very attractive picture of me but this is my 2 in a wrap each:

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/526761_2753457976006_1135272163_n.jpg

Lots of people tandem using different wraps though, like a buckle carrier on back for an older child and then a wrap on front, or mei tai on back and front etc etc so there's lots of options.



sue_88 said:


> I am very intrigued by baby wearing.....i'll definitely be getting a baby bjorn carrier as I love them, was looking after my friends baby recently and wore him all round town in one - very cool. But I am also interested in back carrying when baby is a little older so will get a different style for this. Can't wait !! :)

The baby bjorn are not great carriers for the long term, if it's a buckle carrier you're interested in you'd be better with and ergo or manduca :) They are both very popular buckle carriers and support the baby in the optimum position which means carrying for you will be more comfortable also :)



kaths101 said:


> I'm wanting to wear this baby, having 2 under 2 I really don't think I will get a double stroller! I have one so I can push one wear one.
> Does anyone recommend a good wrap or baby wearer?

Depends what kind of carrier you want? There are LOTS of slings, and something for everyone really!! There are Sling Libraries across the Uk where you can go and try carriers and be shown how to use them correctly. I think there are also groups in the USA but I'm unfamiliar with where/what etc.


----------



## ilovehim91810

NennaKay said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> :( DS came in and told me he has had liquid poo 5 times today. He then said his tummy hurts so I asked him where and I walked with him into the bathroom to take his temperature. It was normal. So I called my mom to see what her thoughts were and she said to give him some 7up or pediasure. My son rarely and I mean very rarely gets sick so I have no idea what to do sometimes and have to ask momma for help. LOL! So I just happened to have a pediasure sample I got from Sam's Club. He took one little sip of it and luckily we were by the toilet. He lost it all. :( I found some 7up in the closet so tried to flatten it a bit and he took a couple drinks and complained his tummy still hurt some. I sat with him on the bathtub edge and he said he was falling asleep so I put a trashcan in his room and told him if he can't make it to the bathroom to use the trash can. He was passed out in his bed in less that 5 mins! I hope he can make it to school tomorrow! He wants to join in on the pizza party for perfect attendance but he has to be there this whole week to qualify!
> 
> 
> Awww... I'm sorry your little guy isn't feeling good today. I hope he can make it to his pizza party! Hope your appointment goes well today! I'm shocked to see someone who lives so close to me on here.  I'm outside of Corydon and only about 35 minutes from New Albany! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh... I hope that's the hormones kicking in with a force... Good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone,
> well its 5am in the morning here:-/been up since 4:30am!! im just not feeling good at all,i mean i gotta get up early any*ways but not this early:-(.
> Im so ready for this MS to be OVER WITH!!! I reach 8weeks yesterday "YAY" and was hoping i'd be one of the lucky ones were it stop around then?!!? but i guess that's just not happen for me:wacko:.
> However Im really thinking maybe it could be a tummy bug?!?! because now DS don't feel good either! He was throwing up saturday & poop all over himself last night 2's,I feel so sorry for him but he is still bouncing around all over the place.
> He LOVES listen to Katey Perry & dancing to her lol and let me tell you he got some good MOVES<3 I just em also hoping he ok to go to school today too because DH back from hunting YAY he came back last night and i just wanna be the baby today.
> Get to LAY in bed and be taken care of but if my moo moo got's to stay home then he can snuggle in bed with me and DH can just take care of both of us
> 
> Well hope everyone has a good day i'll be back shorty<3Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel ilovehim, I woke up around 2:15am to go pee and I tossed a turned... Finally I got up and read for a while before finally going backto sleep around 5am! These middle of the night insomnia attacks are killing me! :dohh:Click to expand...

yes it sucks i know!! i must wake up a million times to pee or because i just cant sleep:-( its mostly because im feeling sick all of the time..i actually just ate some orange slices and they help alot


----------



## Aaisrie

Having a panic... the cb digi with conception indicator has been saying 3+ for the last 2 days and I just did one now and it said 2-3....


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I was looking at Becco carriers tonight, apparently they front and back wear while being good on the hips and legs, which is always a main priority. Anyone know much about them? Just don't know the pros and cons over ergo, Becco and Boba. Seems like everyone will say something conflicting and I can't decide! I want to use that for my toddler and a front carry for this baby. It seemed like Ergo doesn't have much of a supportive back to it, which I want, but I may have only saw that one style in real life. I wish stores carried a selection of them to see in person
> 
> The only differences are slight - difference in straps, waistband etc. I'm not sure if you have them there but we have sling libraries here - in fact I run Sling Library Northern Ireland - where we loan out carriers so you can try them to see what suits - if you look on thebabywearer.com you might find a group local to you, I know there's a Central NYC group but not sure if/when/where it meets.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Never been so happy for someone to puke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> As for carriers...I loved my mothercare carrier but found by the time DD was about 5mths old she was waaaay too heavy for me to carry in it. She has always been a bit of a giant baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Mothercare carriers like most highstreet carriers are really only comfortable [from what I've heard] for up to about 5-6mo before the wearer finds it uncomfortable but there are plenty of buckle carriers which are suitable from birth, can be used on front, back and hip and ARE ergonomically made to support the baby and wearer in the optimum position for the spine and hips. Check out the Manduca for example :)
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I used a moby wrap in the beginning and loved it, and just a few months ago made myself a mei tai wrap. LOVE it!! Its so comfortable I can even wrap up my 5yo that weighs 35lbs up in it, I dont do it often though cause I dont weigh enough for him to not through me over but its he likes to do it on occassion. My 18mo loves to be wrapped, i've been wearing him since we came home from the hospital, its SO much easier to get things done especially when they are big enough to ride on your back. I've not heard of tandem wearing though? how is that achieved?? I hate pushing strollers, and considering my youngest will only be just over 2 when this LO is born it'd be great to carry both!
> 
> just be careful of the "crotch dangler" carriers as those can be unhealthy for your baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Crotch dangler isn't exactly the nicest term, I tend to call them highstreet carriers or mainstream carriers as it can be offensive to people and put them off babywearing entirely!! Tandem wearing is just wearing 2 kids at once, not a very attractive picture of me but this is my 2 in a wrap each:
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/526761_2753457976006_1135272163_n.jpg
> 
> Lots of people tandem using different wraps though, like a buckle carrier on back for an older child and then a wrap on front, or mei tai on back and front etc etc so there's lots of options.
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> I am very intrigued by baby wearing.....i'll definitely be getting a baby bjorn carrier as I love them, was looking after my friends baby recently and wore him all round town in one - very cool. But I am also interested in back carrying when baby is a little older so will get a different style for this. Can't wait !! :)Click to expand...
> 
> The baby bjorn are not great carriers for the long term, if it's a buckle carrier you're interested in you'd be better with and ergo or manduca :) They are both very popular buckle carriers and support the baby in the optimum position which means carrying for you will be more comfortable also :)
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm wanting to wear this baby, having 2 under 2 I really don't think I will get a double stroller! I have one so I can push one wear one.
> Does anyone recommend a good wrap or baby wearer?Click to expand...
> 
> Depends what kind of carrier you want? There are LOTS of slings, and something for everyone really!! There are Sling Libraries across the Uk where you can go and try carriers and be shown how to use them correctly. I think there are also groups in the USA but I'm unfamiliar with where/what etc.Click to expand...

oh wow lol that looks like alot of extra weight with those two strap on you!! but i think it looks really cool and what cute kids you have
i remember i was at walmart once and this ladie had her baby in her POCKET BOOK now that was like WTF


----------



## goddess25

Clo do happy to hear you puked.


----------



## mummyclo

Aaisrie said:


> Having a panic... the cb digi with conception indicator has been saying 3+ for the last 2 days and I just did one now and it said 2-3....

Noooo... STOP TESTING!! It can vary so much, on pee dilution, time, how much you've eaten/drank. 
It's probably nothing to worry about x
Eta: you've lost so much weight!?


----------



## donna noble

Yes put down the tests!!! I have heard those cb aren't always accurate with the date anyway. 
Mummyclo thinking good thoughts for you! 
Well my first scan is in an hour. I hope it goes well but I'm scared to death. I was really badly treated by an us tech so I'm deathly afraid of it. My symptoms came back alot so i hope that is good


----------



## mummyclo

donna noble said:


> Yes put down the tests!!! I have heard those cb aren't always accurate with the date anyway.
> Mummyclo thinking good thoughts for you!
> Well my first scan is in an hour. I hope it goes well but I'm scared to death. I was really badly treated by an us tech so I'm deathly afraid of it. My symptoms came back alot so i hope that is good

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes. Xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna& mummyclo- wishing u both the very best of luck with ur scans today please make sure u both update us all asap may god bless both of u and ur beans! fingers crossed that all is well with both of your beans and that ur teachs arent JERKS like mine was:wacko: hopefully u both will have nice u/s pic to show us best of luck ladies! AND I AGREE with both of you *Aaisrie* STOP TESTING!!!!!! i wouldnt trust a digital test to tell me how far along im either,it just doesnt sound right?!?! em i right!!!
you have your scan soon right?! did u set up a date yet???? good luck claim down


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Well I have my first scan in 1hr and a half. YAY soo excited to see the little monster. Sadly DH can't come, he has to watch the other two. :( Also not looking forward to REALLY having to Pee while they push on your tummy.


----------



## Sparkles237

had another scan yesterday, 2 weeks after my last one, i was 7 weeks 6 days and baby is doing brilliantly. Had a strong heartbeat, was moving around which was amazing to see, the women ask if i had had any fizzy as i hadn't she thinks in a few more week i'm going to have one very active baby 
It moved one time and you could see it's little arms and legs beginning to develop. 

It's made everything seem so much more real now, and made all the sickness completely worth it 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/missangel237/photo-4.jpg


----------



## Wriggley

Hi all got my dating scan appointing through today :happydance: 17th Dec at 8:20am and a consultant appointment after.


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Hi ladies, sorry for my lag in updating this thread. I've decided, after much thought, to take a small break from BnB. I'll still stalk occationally but for the most part, I'm going to take a step back. 

*Would anyone be willing to take over this thread for me, and continue to update it? If so please PM me and I will contact the mods to see what we can do. Thank you so much, in advance.* :friends:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lovn.sunshine said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for my lag in updating this thread. I've decided, after much thought, to take a small break from BnB. I'll still stalk occationally but for the most part, I'm going to take a step back.
> 
> *Would anyone be willing to take over this thread for me, and continue to update it? If so please PM me and I will contact the mods to see what we can do. Thank you so much, in advance.* :friends:

I will :D


----------



## ilovehim91810

Sparkles237 said:


> had another scan yesterday, 2 weeks after my last one, i was 7 weeks 6 days and baby is doing brilliantly. Had a strong heartbeat, was moving around which was amazing to see, the women ask if i had had any fizzy as i hadn't she thinks in a few more week i'm going to have one very active baby
> It moved one time and you could see it's little arms and legs beginning to develop.
> 
> It's made everything seem so much more real now, and made all the sickness completely worth it
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/missangel237/photo-4.jpg

wow looks great congrats!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know I need to stop testing! It's just after all the losses it freaks me out. I bought a frer and the test line is about 3 times as dark as the control so I feel better now. I am just so afraid I'm gonna lose the baby.

Clo I so hope your scan goes well for you!!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

lovn- i just wanted to say thank you so much for all that you have done for this thread i really liked having you around!! but i know this is a very hard time for you and right now you just need to take the time for you and DH.
I wish you the very very best & pray that you get your :bfp: soon & have a very sticky baby, i would like to keep in touch with you and stalk ya a bit as well hehe if that is ok:hugs: MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY as well<3 and sending lots and lots of baby dust your way as well :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
I think the best thing you can do right now is just relax rest up dont worry about no opks or none of that and just keep bding every chance you get and i think that is the best way<3 :dust: :dust: :dust: thank you so very much again sunshine!!!

Aaisrie- thank u so very much for taken over the thread glad you could step up to the plate and help Sunshine do what she needs to do!! its very thoughtful of you,so glad that you came and join.
Its been very nice having you around as well & have learn alot of new things from you

LADIES WHO HAVE THERE SCANS TODAY OR ALREADY BEEN
BEST OF LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR HOW EVERYTHING WENT 
WITH ALL OF YOUR SCANS MAY GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU & UR LITTLE BEANS


----------



## Pink Flowers

I promised myself I wouldn't keep testing this time but I am. 

Really feeling sick today :( was sick this morning but not since.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I was looking at Becco carriers tonight, apparently they front and back wear while being good on the hips and legs, which is always a main priority. Anyone know much about them? Just don't know the pros and cons over ergo, Becco and Boba. Seems like everyone will say something conflicting and I can't decide! I want to use that for my toddler and a front carry for this baby. It seemed like Ergo doesn't have much of a supportive back to it, which I want, but I may have only saw that one style in real life. I wish stores carried a selection of them to see in person
> 
> The only differences are slight - difference in straps, waistband etc. I'm not sure if you have them there but we have sling libraries here - in fact I run Sling Library Northern Ireland - where we loan out carriers so you can try them to see what suits - if you look on thebabywearer.com you might find a group local to you, I know there's a Central NYC group but not sure if/when/where it meets.Click to expand...

I had no idea those existed! No, we don't have them here but I so wish we did! I'd love that. It's so very rare to ever see someone wearing their baby (in all honesty, I've never seen anyone but me ever wear their baby anywhere around here) and even the baby stores carry a very small selection, usually just of Baby Bjorn and ones that aren't so baby friendly. I'm eager to get one, and willing to put in the extra money to get one of good quality that'll last through a few kids, but I just want to make sure I get one I'm happy with. So hard to tell online! But, if the difference between them is minimal, then perhaps it isn't quite so big of a deal.


----------



## donna noble

Everything went well! My little beans heart was just a beating! The tech was really nice she knew how nervous I was. I know I'm not out of the woods, but this made me feel a million times better!


----------



## kaths101

That's great news Donna.

Good luck mummyclo for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## alicecooper

got my dating scan appointment letter. 21st December at 11.30am

my birthday is 20th Dec. Well that's okay I have no plans anyway lol


----------



## caro103

great news Donna!

good luck tomorrow Clo, so glad you puked!!

had my booking appt with my midwife today :D, she was even nice enough to do my booking bloods to save me a trip to the hospital! yay :D 

I'm with you ladies with little ms, I can feel it just bubbling away but unless i'm really hungry or tired its quite easy to ignore, SUCH a difference to last time as by now i knew the inside of my toilet bowls very well :blush: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I was looking at Becco carriers tonight, apparently they front and back wear while being good on the hips and legs, which is always a main priority. Anyone know much about them? Just don't know the pros and cons over ergo, Becco and Boba. Seems like everyone will say something conflicting and I can't decide! I want to use that for my toddler and a front carry for this baby. It seemed like Ergo doesn't have much of a supportive back to it, which I want, but I may have only saw that one style in real life. I wish stores carried a selection of them to see in person
> 
> The only differences are slight - difference in straps, waistband etc. I'm not sure if you have them there but we have sling libraries here - in fact I run Sling Library Northern Ireland - where we loan out carriers so you can try them to see what suits - if you look on thebabywearer.com you might find a group local to you, I know there's a Central NYC group but not sure if/when/where it meets.Click to expand...
> 
> I had no idea those existed! No, we don't have them here but I so wish we did! I'd love that. It's so very rare to ever see someone wearing their baby (in all honesty, I've never seen anyone but me ever wear their baby anywhere around here) and even the baby stores carry a very small selection, usually just of Baby Bjorn and ones that aren't so baby friendly. I'm eager to get one, and willing to put in the extra money to get one of good quality that'll last through a few kids, but I just want to make sure I get one I'm happy with. So hard to tell online! But, if the difference between them is minimal, then perhaps it isn't quite so big of a deal.Click to expand...

Here's the link to the Central NYC chapter. There's also chapters in others states, now I'm not sure if they do lending or anything BUT they'd be able to give you hands on advice AND show you how to use them correctly and possibly tell you the best place to buy:

https://groups.yahoo.com/group/CNYBabywearers/

Links to chapters in other states: https://babywearinginternational.org/pages/chapters.php


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope everyones well today. 

First day back at work following a week off, so it has felt like a very long day. I seem to have more nausea at the moment too so not a great combination. 



3rdbabybump said:


> Well I have my first scan in 1hr and a half. YAY soo excited to see the little monster. Sadly DH can't come, he has to watch the other two. :( Also not looking forward to REALLY having to Pee while they push on your tummy.

Hope your scan goes well, it so exciting getting to see the little one for the first time! :)



Wriggley said:


> Hi all got my dating scan appointing through today :happydance: 17th Dec at 8:20am and a consultant appointment after.

Great news :) 



Lovn.sunshine said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for my lag in updating this thread. I've decided, after much thought, to take a small break from BnB. I'll still stalk occationally but for the most part, I'm going to take a step back.
> 
> *Would anyone be willing to take over this thread for me, and continue to update it? If so please PM me and I will contact the mods to see what we can do. Thank you so much, in advance.* :friends:

Thank you for continuing to help on this thread. I wish you all the best for the future x x



Aaisrie said:


> Lovn.sunshine said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry for my lag in updating this thread. I've decided, after much thought, to take a small break from BnB. I'll still stalk occationally but for the most part, I'm going to take a step back.
> 
> *Would anyone be willing to take over this thread for me, and continue to update it? If so please PM me and I will contact the mods to see what we can do. Thank you so much, in advance.* :friends:
> 
> I will :DClick to expand...

Thanks Aaisrie for taking on the job :flower:



donna noble said:


> Everything went well! My little beans heart was just a beating! The tech was really nice she knew how nervous I was. I know I'm not out of the woods, but this made me feel a million times better!

Thats great news :) really hope all continues to go well for you. 





caro103 said:


> great news Donna!
> 
> good luck tomorrow Clo, so glad you puked!!
> 
> had my booking appt with my midwife today :D, she was even nice enough to do my booking bloods to save me a trip to the hospital! yay :D
> 
> I'm with you ladies with little ms, I can feel it just bubbling away but unless i'm really hungry or tired its quite easy to ignore, SUCH a difference to last time as by now i knew the inside of my toilet bowls very well :blush: xx

Glad your appointment went well. I know what you mean, seems to be a constant low lying nausea, but at least I do seem to be able to block it out most of the time.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

all day nausea still going strong... only actually puked a couple times though. I've found being outside seems to help keep it from feeling so intense. Got my scan on thursday!! excited and nervous. would like to finally start telling people proper but we've decided to wait to see the baby first to make sure everything is okay. 



goddess25 said:


> If anyone gets the ERgo I would not waste money on the infant insert...it neve worked well for my daughter when she was a new born and I preferred to wrap her in a big blanket instead it worked better and felt more secure.

I didn't get my ergo until my LO was already one so we've never used an infant insert. I must say, the few babies I've seen in one didn't look very secure. Much prefer a moby for the little ones!

*Libbysmum & tsyhanochka* - I ate one of my daughter's goldfish (the crackers not an actual fish) and it tasted HORRIBLE. Like the worst thing ever! I tried to get fries from wendy's the other day and they tasted like fish. :( had to throw them away. I was sad.

*JJsmom *- poor little guy!! it's so awful when they're not well... you just want to do anything you can to make them better!

*Dove* - I've never had the chance to try a mei tai before but they do look pretty! I might have to find a babywearing meetup before this one comes along so I can try some out! My 2 and half year old is only 27lbs so she still gets worn!

*SugarBeth*- the becco has few more positions than the Ergo. I've heard good things about it! Find a nice independent baby store and I'm sure they'll happily help you try one on and compare them! I got a nap a couple days over thanksgiving with my parents but that luxury is gone now! 

*Ilovehim* - ugh!! it's one thing to be miserable yourself but to have to take care of others :( Man I hope everyone feels better soon!

*donna* - hooray! and yaay for aa nice tech for once!! :D


----------



## lalalo

hello again everyone, been away for a few days as this week is really rough. Still just waiting for our next scan on friday to find out what is going on. Have read everything from us being *relatively* low risk for miscarriage to it being 80% certain we will have one. It's so much to try and process, especially now husband is back at work and I'm home alone all day. My boobs are far less sore than they were (although it has not gone) but I definitely am now experiencing a good dollop of nausea along with the reflux that has plagued me since the day my period was due. 

So hard to know what to do with myself whilst we wait for friday. would give anything to have my next scan sooner! so glad everyone else is having good experiences.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lalalo said:


> hello again everyone, been away for a few days as this week is really rough. Still just waiting for our next scan on friday to find out what is going on. Have read everything from us being *relatively* low risk for miscarriage to it being 80% certain we will have one. It's so much to try and process, especially now husband is back at work and I'm home alone all day. My boobs are far less sore than they were (although it has not gone) but I definitely am now experiencing a good dollop of nausea along with the reflux that has plagued me since the day my period was due.
> 
> So hard to know what to do with myself whilst we wait for friday. would give anything to have my next scan sooner! so glad everyone else is having good experiences.

The boobs aren't a great indicator. Mine can ache one day and feel mostly fine the next! One day one side hurts more than the other. 

I hope everything is okay! Friday feels an eternity away I'm sure!


----------



## sue_88

Hope everyone is doing ok.

I am full of a cold, but not a basic one, full blown body aches, headache, fever and chesty cough :( so I feel pretty rotten. I did cave in earlier and had to have some paracetamol - I do not like taking anything, even when not pregnant, so I feel a bit of a failure however I am feeling slightly better now and ready to go to sleep.

Had a tough day at work too but I told my boss today!! He was very supportive so I am feeling a happier now about the whole thing work related!

Take care everyone - always so many pages to catch up on day by day!! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I am full of a cold, but not a basic one, full blown body aches, headache, fever and chesty cough :( so I feel pretty rotten. I did cave in earlier and had to have some paracetamol - I do not like taking anything, even when not pregnant, so I feel a bit of a failure however I am feeling slightly better now and ready to go to sleep.
> 
> Had a tough day at work too but I told my boss today!! He was very supportive so I am feeling a happier now about the whole thing work related!
> 
> Take care everyone - always so many pages to catch up on day by day!! xx

*hugs* hope you feel better soon! I HATE being ill when pregnant. Feels like the world is ending!


----------



## Aaisrie

*Okay so I've updated the first page, if I missed any people/posts please let me know and I'll add you!!

Thank you!!!*


----------



## Libbysmum

Aaisrie said:


> *Okay so I've updated the first page, if I missed any people/posts please let me know and I'll add you!!
> 
> Thank you!!!*

Thank you for taking over for a while...:) we appreciate it.:thumbup:
Thank you too for all the information on baby wearing....Awesome!

Going to take the DD to playgroup today...hope she wears herself out and has a good sleep for me afterwards.

DH decided to give her Sunkist soda the other night while we were out cause he was too lazy to get her water... I told him he can pay her dental bills in the future! 

Still feeling nauseated most days...hope it settles down in 2nd trimester.
I had a terrible time with heartburn with my first pregnancy. Hope I don't have to go through that again.:nope:

All the best for the scans coming up ladies!!!:happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

im so tired right now i need a nap but everytime i lay down my phone rings or something wakes me up like having to pee "ugh" its driving me nuts lol i sometimes wish this was my first pregnancy so that i wouldnt have to worry about any others sleep all day long not have to worry about nothing ahhh to take a shower without someone knocking to use the bathroom would be so nice?! em i right those of u with kids already?!!?

donna- so glad ur bean is doing great<3

becca- ds made it to school today & is feeling so much better my dad actually called wanting to pick him up from school so i thought to myself SUREEEEE why not lol because once this baby comes idk when im gonna be able to get a break again.
Also im feeling so much better i ment to call my dr to see if she could call me in some more zofran because idk what id do witout it it has help me get threw days and not wind up in the hospital but will see how i feel tomorrow because i do think that maybe just maybe the MS is starting to die down some i pray to god fingers crossed!!!

lala- hope all is ok! make sure ur resting up lots and lots and also dont go off the boobs as well as *becca* mine are sore as heck one day and then not so sore or not sore at all the next pregnancy can be very confusing i never had nothing with my son just headachs.

sue- feel better:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

There's a whole babywearing picture thread on here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/natural-parenting/170758-lets-see-you-babywearing.html


----------



## ilovehim91810

im so beat and its only 7:56pm lol but i did wake up early today plus went to bed early last night!! my body hurts so bad but of course dh just got home from work he ate got some lol sorri tmi and feel right asleep work boots and all on haha poor baby i was a good wifey and took them off<3
i gotta wait for my home made sweet potatoes to get done before i can go to bed *YUMMY* howver they arent for me they are for my friend she didnt have much of a thanks giving and is in kind've a pickle so since we got lots of turkey ham & other stuff left over im gonna fix her up some food in some tubbies but we ate up all the sweet potatoes and they are her fav so i told her id make some im such a good friend i know haha
HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?!!?


----------



## SugarBeth

Ilovehim- that's really sweet of you!

Today was a good day. No sickness, not much exhaustion, making amazing smelling pork chops right now and getting DD to bed. 

Btw, whats everyone's names? Maybe we can use names as we get closed through pregnancy instead of just screen names. Or did that already happen? Seeing how many pages there already are, I'm late to this!


----------



## JJsmom

NennaKay said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> :( DS came in and told me he has had liquid poo 5 times today. He then said his tummy hurts so I asked him where and I walked with him into the bathroom to take his temperature. It was normal. So I called my mom to see what her thoughts were and she said to give him some 7up or pediasure. My son rarely and I mean very rarely gets sick so I have no idea what to do sometimes and have to ask momma for help. LOL! So I just happened to have a pediasure sample I got from Sam's Club. He took one little sip of it and luckily we were by the toilet. He lost it all. :( I found some 7up in the closet so tried to flatten it a bit and he took a couple drinks and complained his tummy still hurt some. I sat with him on the bathtub edge and he said he was falling asleep so I put a trashcan in his room and told him if he can't make it to the bathroom to use the trash can. He was passed out in his bed in less that 5 mins! I hope he can make it to school tomorrow! He wants to join in on the pizza party for perfect attendance but he has to be there this whole week to qualify!
> 
> Awww... I'm sorry your little guy isn't feeling good today. I hope he can make it to his pizza party! Hope your appointment goes well today! I'm shocked to see someone who lives so close to me on here.  I'm outside of Corydon and only about 35 minutes from New Albany! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> I think I feel sick this morning! Trying not to get my hopes up though.
> Scan day tomorrow and I'm soo scared! :(
> Eta; just puked!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh... I hope that's the hormones kicking in with a force... Good luck at your scan tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone,
> well its 5am in the morning here:-/been up since 4:30am!! im just not feeling good at all,i mean i gotta get up early any*ways but not this early:-(.
> Im so ready for this MS to be OVER WITH!!! I reach 8weeks yesterday "YAY" and was hoping i'd be one of the lucky ones were it stop around then?!!? but i guess that's just not happen for me:wacko:.
> However Im really thinking maybe it could be a tummy bug?!?! because now DS don't feel good either! He was throwing up saturday & poop all over himself last night 2's,I feel so sorry for him but he is still bouncing around all over the place.
> He LOVES listen to Katey Perry & dancing to her lol and let me tell you he got some good MOVES<3 I just em also hoping he ok to go to school today too because DH back from hunting YAY he came back last night and i just wanna be the baby today.
> Get to LAY in bed and be taken care of but if my moo moo got's to stay home then he can snuggle in bed with me and DH can just take care of both of us
> 
> Well hope everyone has a good day i'll be back shorty<3Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel ilovehim, I woke up around 2:15am to go pee and I tossed a turned... Finally I got up and read for a while before finally going backto sleep around 5am! These middle of the night insomnia attacks are killing me! :dohh:Click to expand...

Nennakay, That is so exciting to know someone close!!! My OH is from up around Palmyra! I know that's not too far from Corydon as we used to go to the movies up there!



Lovn.sunshine said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for my lag in updating this thread. I've decided, after much thought, to take a small break from BnB. I'll still stalk occationally but for the most part, I'm going to take a step back.
> 
> *Would anyone be willing to take over this thread for me, and continue to update it? If so please PM me and I will contact the mods to see what we can do. Thank you so much, in advance.* :friends:

Lovn, please take care of yourself!! I really hope you get your sticky bean soon and I know a few ladies expressed interest in updating the thread so you can heal with your family. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Doc appt went well today! I had to talk to the social worker first, then the nurse practitioner did the exam and ordered my scan and lab work. They are going to test my sugar levels from the last few months somehow with my bloodwork. Sugar levels today were normal so that's great! Blood pressure was borderline. So...I have to purchase a cuff which I wanted to anyways and record my blood pressure twice a day at different times and bring it back in 2 weeks so they can decide if I need to be put on meds or not. So I go in on Thursday for my scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't think I'd get one until a few more weeks but she said they can't hear the heartbeat yet because it's too early but she'll send me for a scan sometime this week so you can see it! Oh I can't wait!

I had to tell my boss today that I was pregnant because the note the lady gave me said I was there for a WIC appt which I wasn't. She was just the WIC lady and no one else was up front. So I had to explain to her that I was at my doc appt and the lady for some reason wrote WIC appt. She was like wow....of course asking if we were happy and what not. She asked if it was a secret and I told her yes until we can get our scan to verify everything is good! Even though I feel like it is. :) The nurse practitioner asked if my breasts were tender and I said yes very tender and OH agreed. LOL! She said good, that just means your hormone levels are good and what not. I saw the dietitian last and she was really good. She was happy that I have an aversion to sweets now. She told me what I needed to eat more of and I needed to eat 5-6 times a day. Told me I needed to eat more grains and to eat crackers with cheese and all that. It was a lot of stuff she wants me to eat and I'm not hungry! Oh, and I have low iron so she gave me supplements for that and have to fill a prescription.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Still feeling nauseated most days...hope it settles down in 2nd trimester.
> I had a terrible time with heartburn with my first pregnancy. Hope I don't have to go through that again.:nope:

oh gosh... I remember the heartburn!! as soon as my nausea let up the heartburn kicked in. The stuff the gp prescribed actually made me gag and want to throw up! So that wasn't much help! I would wait with baited breath by the mailbox for the maalox my mom would mail me from America! At least I'm in America this time and can easily acquire it!

*ilovehim* - So glad he's feeling better!! I've always been anti-meds during pregnancy but this is so rough that I'll probably ask the OB about zofran when I have my appointment on Thursday. Something to get me through the day!

*Aaisri* - I'm in that thread! ... somewhere! lol

*Sugar* - yaay for a good day! My name is... erm... Becca. lol

*JJsmom* - sounds like a great in depth appointment!


----------



## lalalo

BeccaMichelle said:


> lalalo said:
> 
> 
> hello again everyone, been away for a few days as this week is really rough. Still just waiting for our next scan on friday to find out what is going on. Have read everything from us being *relatively* low risk for miscarriage to it being 80% certain we will have one. It's so much to try and process, especially now husband is back at work and I'm home alone all day. My boobs are far less sore than they were (although it has not gone) but I definitely am now experiencing a good dollop of nausea along with the reflux that has plagued me since the day my period was due.
> 
> So hard to know what to do with myself whilst we wait for friday. would give anything to have my next scan sooner! so glad everyone else is having good experiences.
> 
> The boobs aren't a great indicator. Mine can ache one day and feel mostly fine the next! One day one side hurts more than the other.
> 
> I hope everything is okay! Friday feels an eternity away I'm sure!Click to expand...

*whispers* one if my blobs has gotten quite a bit bigger than the other. Hahahahaha. It was a wee bit bigger to start with but it's ramped up a bit now! Holding off buying new bras til both sides are too small rather than just one! lol!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

becca- im the same way!
however with my son i had to take tylenol because i was having the worst of the worst headachs/migraines but that is all that i took with my son!!
i didnt want to take anything with this baby but ive just had the worst MS ever it seems like alls i ever do is have my head in the trash can or toilet ewwww
so you havent been feeling to well either?! it does suck not feeling good and taken care of ur LO

sugarbeth-thanks i try to do as much as i can for people unless they stab me in the BACK! and even when that happens i still seem to have a big heart i just care so much
maybe sometimes alittle to much:-/ i got some really nice toys for the toys to tot drive we have so that kids who arent gonna have a christmas will DS even told me to put some of his toys santa got him in there i thought it was so sweet my little angel with horns lol btw my name is Nikki that is my real name so plz no calling me nicole is u do use my name lol i actually tried to bring that up once but idk what happen but it be nice to try again 

JJ- im so glad to hear that your appointment went well today YAY and that u go for ur scan so0o soon try to ask for a picture to share:dance: i really want another scan!!
i think i my dr gonna send me for one on the 10th well give me the paper to book it but they have openings like the very nexts day its not hard getting a scan asap here at ALL! YAY
i think what im gonna do since im seeing my obgyn that took care of me with my son but i havent seen yet because i didnt know that my insurance would have a van pick me up & take me to my appointments is im gonna tell her that i couldnt get my info from the doctor that i was seeing and that i havent been for a u/s yet i think that sound like a good ideal just incase she doesnt wanna do another one or maybe what i'll do is go see her on the 10th & then go see the dr ive been seeing on the 13th just wanna be sure that the dr that took care of me with my son is still on point with everything inculding my meds that im on idk im just gonna tell her everything see what she says and then make up my mind from there?!?!? im so confused right now i mean i know she gonna say something about my weight like she did last time and i was only 10pds over what they say ur suppost to weigh for my height i was 185 and i was suppost to be 175 big deal!!!! but im like 20pds over weight from that now and the new doctor hasnt said nething to me about my weight and personally that just makes me feel alot better!!
u know i know what i gotta do as far as my weight goes and u know ive cut out all soda from my life for the past couple of years,however i have been drinking ginger ale because it really helping with MS ugh idk im to tried to think right now im about to turn my sweet potatoes off & hop in bed next to DH its so cold in the house tonight and idky i got the heat on...this house just never gets warm but he's like a big ol teddy bear lol he surely is hairy like one haha i think u could braid his chest hair lmao sorry tmi i just think its funni how hairy he gets for when he goes hunting<3 well goodnight all the ladies going to bed good morning to all the ladies just waking up or good afternoon to all those that might be afternoon i get mixed up with different times zone too


----------



## mummyclo

I'm soooo nervous :cry:
I'm up at 4.30am :( DS still sleep and my cat is head butting and licking me..... Think she can tell I'm nervous!? 
Donna - so glad your scan went well.
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Libbysmum

more spotting today and feeling wrecked. DD wants to run about but I banished her to the playpen...not sure how long she will last without having a breakdown. Husband is working late tonight so I will be home alone with her all day/evening....baagh!


----------



## abagailb14

Had a bit of brownish discharge tonight which has me worried, no cramps or anything and only there when I wipe. Is this normal or something to be freaked out about?


----------



## Libbysmum

abagail - it is common in the fact many women get it but bleeding isnt exactly normal as in sometimes it means there could be a problem or clot somewhere best to go see a doctor if it continues...most doctors wont do much except say rest and don't lift heavy things.
Some good doctors may take blood pressure, order a blood test to check your hormones to make sure theyre rising nicely or a scan so that you can be assured the baby is ok.


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks Libbysmum, I'm seeing my widwife on Wed. so hopefully it doesn't get any worse before then.


----------



## Libbysmum

Good to know Abagail...we lost our 2nd pregnancy in August. It was what they call a missed miscarriage. They found no heartbeat after the Dr sent me for a scan at 11wks and 3 days and the embryo only measured at 7wks. It was horrible thinking we thought it was alive and well for almost 5wks and the entire time it was dead and gone. Horribly heartbreaking. Definately go to the doctor if it get's heavier or you have cramping or bad headaches or other strange symptoms. For me I had no idea other that the spotting and some weight loss so it came as quite a shock. Later on we had bad cramping- really bad like contractions and the baby passed out of me. That is why I am scared every time I see a tiny bit of blood cause I don't want to have to go through all that again! Take care- put feet up and maybe avoid Sex for a week or two as that can cause spotting to occur.


----------



## kaths101

Mummyclo, big hugs :hugs: what time is your appointment? Hope it's early so you can get it over. 

And the poster who had their scan the day after their birthday what a fab late birthday present!! (Sorry cant remember your username).

Has anyone else not told their parents yet? I haven't and I find it really hard, I live with them aswell but we really want to wait until the first scan. Not sure how they're going to take it! :wacko: they love jack to bits but I think they will feel like they have to move out if I have another or how they will like living with a screaming newborn baby, oh well I'm sure we will sort it!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I'm not telling my parent's till the scan.


----------



## sue_88

I've told my parents, sisters, aunties, cousins and grandad!

Also 3 friends, and my boss :)

I've already had one scan, which I paid for privately so I know my little bubs is all ok but on 21st Dec I will get my official due date so will announce to the world then! :)


----------



## JJsmom

OH hasn't told his parents yet or anyone in his family. I have told my family and my boss. I told him he has until 12 weeks to tell. But we have the scan coming up so I know we'll be able to see our LO and pray there is a heartbeat and see when I'm really due! nurse practitioner said July 2nd based on LMP but my cycles are longer and I know exactly when I ovulated. So I'm sticking with my date for right now until the scans show otherwise! Of course that could change from the 8 week mark to the 12 week mark (if they scan me again then) and even 20 weeks. I'm off to work early ladies as I missed 4 hrs of work and need to make as much of that time up that I can!!! Have a great day everyone!!

mummyclo, good luck at your scan today!! I hope you get a great pic of your little one and see the heart beating like crazy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## alannadee

hey every one, cant belive how many posts there are to catch up on!!

well i have had a really stressful weekend; went down to london on friday to watch Robbie Williams at the 02, which was fab!!! was ment to have a sight seeing day on saturday, but that turned out to be different hospitals. I started bleeding really heavily and passing clots. I was convinced i was losing it. Any way St Thomas's scanned me and to my surprize it was still there with a strong heart beat!! they did find an area of bleeding behind the baby. i saw my midwife yesterday and she wants me to be signed of work untill the end of the school term (3 weeks) as i am still bleeding on and off.

i will upload a scan picture later, i am still in shock that baby is still there.
The heartbeat is 158 bpm, i read some where that anything after 140bpm points to it being a girl.

My date for my proper scan is 31st Dec, seems ages off!!


----------



## mummyclo

Please remove me :(
Failiure to progress very slow heartbeat :cry:


----------



## ilovehim91810

mummyclo said:


> Please remove me :(
> Failiure to progress very slow heartbeat :cry:

did the baby have a heartbeat thou?! my ds heartbeat was slow at first but caught up later!! im so sorry sweetie :cry: may god bless u PM me


----------



## ilovehim91810

i found this poem!! this goes to all the ladys who has lost there little angels! REMEMBER EVERYONE WHO HAS A LOST ONE YOU ARE STILL A MOTHER YOUR A MOTHER TO A ANGEL<3



A Birth Healing Blessing

Blessed sister, beautiful one
with broken wings.
Your journey is a difficult one
that no mother should have to endure.
Your path is steep, rocky and slippery
and your tender heart is in need of gentle healing.

Breathe deeply and know that you are loved.
You are not alone,
though at times, you will feel like a
desolate island of grief
untouchable
distant.
Close your eyes.
Seek the wisdom of women who have walked this well-worn path before you,
before,
and before,
and before you yourself were born.
These beautiful ones
with eyes like yours
have shared your pain, and
weathered the storms of loss.

You are not alone (breathe in)
You will go on (breathe out)
Your wings will mend (breathe in)
You are loved (breathe out)
&#8232;~ Mary Burgess
Author, Mending Invisible Wings, a healing journal for mothers following the loss of their baby through late-term miscarriage, stillbirth, or neonatal death. 




Quotes 


"An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. 
Then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth". 
~author unknown

As Long As I Live You Will Live 
As Long As I Live You Will Be Remembered 
As Long As I Live You Will Be Loved...Author unknown

"If tears could build a stairway, and memories a lane, I'd walk right up to heaven and bring you home again."

How very softly 
you tiptoed into my world. 
Almost silently; 
Only a moment you stayed. 
But what an imprint 
Your footprints have left 
On our hearts. 
--Author Unknown

"To Remember Is Painful
To Forget Is Impossible."
~Maureen Connelly

"Now I lay you down to sleep,
I pray the Lord your soul to keep;
Within his arms he'll hold you tight,
My Heavenly Angel, My Guiding Light." 

"There is no foot so small that it cannot leave an imprint on this world"



"The mention of my child's name may bring tears to my eyes, but it never fails to bring music to my ears. If you are really my friend, let me hear the beautiful music of his name. It soothes my broken heart and sings to my soul."

"An Angel in the book of life wrote down our babies birth, and whispered as she close the book....."Too beautiful for earth."

"Some say you are too painful to remember, I say you are too PRECIOUS to forget!"

Little footprints
How very softly you tiptoed into our world, almost silently, only a moment you stayed. But what an imprint you footsteps have left upon our hearts. -- Dorothy Ferguson

"Our hearts still ache with sadness, And Secret tears still flow, Was it meant to lose you, No one can ever know." author unknown

A moment in our arms...a lifetime in our hearts.

"A family is a circle of love, not broken by a loss, but made stronger by the memories. We remember."

The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen, nor touched, but are felt in the heart. *Helen Keller*


----------



## ilovehim91810

<3 may god bless all of you who have been threw this hard time<3


an angel visited the green earth, and took a flower away

our little angel

a little soul takes wings

always in our hearts

budded on earth to bloom in heaven

lord we give you our littlest angel

ours for a little while, with jesus forever

precious memories of a little angel

remembering a tiny angel

safe in the arms of jesus

sleep my little one, sleep

so little, yet so loved

so small, so sweet, so soon

we will love you always


----------



## whigfield

I'm so sorry mummyclo :( :hugs:

Alannadee - Do you know how big your area of bleeding is measuring? I have the exact same thing - baby is fine but the area of bleed beneath it which I'm currently worrying won't go away. :dohh:


----------



## ilovehim91810

just wanted to post a few more little things for all of those whom are a mother to a angel weather it happen years ago or days ago :cry: stay stronge god knows what he's doing


----------



## ilovehim91810

kaths101 said:


> Mummyclo, big hugs :hugs: what time is your appointment? Hope it's early so you can get it over.
> 
> And the poster who had their scan the day after their birthday what a fab late birthday present!! (Sorry cant remember your username).
> 
> Has anyone else not told their parents yet? I haven't and I find it really hard, I live with them aswell but we really want to wait until the first scan. Not sure how they're going to take it! :wacko: they love jack to bits but I think they will feel like they have to move out if I have another or how they will like living with a screaming newborn baby, oh well I'm sure we will sort it!

i havent told my parents yet either! i mean they love my son but i just duno if now is the right time:-/ and i know ive had my first scan and everything is fine but i just wanna wait and be 10000% sure all is well, not only that but we are just starting to get along!!
i just remember when my mom found out i was pregnant with my DS i didnt like the things she said to me at all and she has actually made comments about me being pregnant now like what ru gonna do with another baby?!
I tell her all the time im not pregnant because i just don't want or need the extra stress,you know what i mean?!
I know im now married moved out my DS isn't a baby anymore he is 5yrs old so he is my little MAN<3
DH supports us, he works 6days a week plus over time
im in college right now i mean idk what more they want from me?!? maybe i'll just wait till im at the hospital giving birth ?! what do u think?????:wacko::wacko:


----------



## ilovehim91810

abagailb14 said:


> Had a bit of brownish discharge tonight which has me worried, no cramps or anything and only there when I wipe. Is this normal or something to be freaked out about?

totally normal!!! i wouldnt be worried at all be please do follow up with your doctor :hugs: you will be in my prays that all is well<3


----------



## sue_88

ilovehim91810 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Mummyclo, big hugs :hugs: what time is your appointment? Hope it's early so you can get it over.
> 
> And the poster who had their scan the day after their birthday what a fab late birthday present!! (Sorry cant remember your username).
> 
> Has anyone else not told their parents yet? I haven't and I find it really hard, I live with them aswell but we really want to wait until the first scan. Not sure how they're going to take it! :wacko: they love jack to bits but I think they will feel like they have to move out if I have another or how they will like living with a screaming newborn baby, oh well I'm sure we will sort it!
> 
> i havent told my parents yet either! i mean they love my son but i just duno if now is the right time:-/ and i know ive had my first scan and everything is fine but i just wanna wait and be 10000% sure all is well, not only that but we are just starting to get along!!
> i just remember when my mom found out i was pregnant with my DS i didnt like the things she said to me at all and she has actually made comments about me being pregnant now like what ru gonna do with another baby?!
> I tell her all the time im not pregnant because i just don't want or need the extra stress,you know what i mean?!
> I know im now married moved out my DS isn't a baby anymore he is 5yrs old so he is my little MAN<3
> DH supports us, he works 6days a week plus over time
> im in college right now i mean idk what more they want from me?!? maybe i'll just wait till im at the hospital giving birth ?! what do u think?????:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


Don't worry about things like that, they will come round.

Im sure now they couldn't see your life without your little man, and the new baby will fit right in and they will wonder where he'd/she'd been all their life :)


----------



## sue_88

mummyclo said:


> Please remove me :(
> Failiure to progress very slow heartbeat :cry:


I'm so sorry. You're in my prayers & thoughts xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> more spotting today and feeling wrecked. DD wants to run about but I banished her to the playpen...not sure how long she will last without having a breakdown. Husband is working late tonight so I will be home alone with her all day/evening....baagh!

really hope all is well Libby just try to rest up as much as you can!!:hugs:



sue_88 said:


> I've told my parents, sisters, aunties, cousins and grandad!
> 
> Also 3 friends, and my boss :)
> 
> I've already had one scan, which I paid for privately so I know my little bubs is all ok but on 21st Dec I will get my official due date so will announce to the world then! :)

wow sue ur u/s looks so great i can't wait till i cant another one! everyones baby looks like a baby well mine is one now but last week she was just alittle dot but atleast our little dot heart was beating good<3



alannadee said:


> hey every one, cant belive how many posts there are to catch up on!!
> 
> well i have had a really stressful weekend; went down to london on friday to watch Robbie Williams at the 02, which was fab!!! was ment to have a sight seeing day on saturday, but that turned out to be different hospitals. I started bleeding really heavily and passing clots. I was convinced i was losing it. Any way St Thomas's scanned me and to my surprize it was still there with a strong heart beat!! they did find an area of bleeding behind the baby. i saw my midwife yesterday and she wants me to be signed of work untill the end of the school term (3 weeks) as i am still bleeding on and off.
> 
> i will upload a scan picture later, i am still in shock that baby is still there.
> The heartbeat is 158 bpm, i read some where that anything after 140bpm points to it being a girl.
> 
> My date for my proper scan is 31st Dec, seems ages off!!

wow london i want to make it there one day i know its beautiful i just know! im so sorry to hear about the bleeding glad ur bean is still there with a stronge heart beat<3 cant wait to see ur u/s pics YAY:happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Bleeding. Pretty sure it's bad news but will try and get scan today to confirm.


----------



## Lauki

I'm so sorry Mummyclo :hugs:. There are no words :(.


----------



## oneandtwo

Im so sorry clo :(

i hope everything.is okay goddess!!

hugs to you both.


----------



## oneandtwo

kaths101 said:


> Mummyclo, big hugs :hugs: what time is your appointment? Hope it's early so you can get it over.
> 
> And the poster who had their scan the day after their birthday what a fab late birthday present!! (Sorry cant remember your username).
> 
> Has anyone else not told their parents yet? I haven't and I find it really hard, I live with them aswell but we really want to wait until the first scan. Not sure how they're going to take it! :wacko: they love jack to bits but I think they will feel like they have to move out if I have another or how they will like living with a screaming newborn baby, oh well I'm sure we will sort it!

We have only told two close friends, and my two sisters. only because my sisters need to come for the birth, and our friends had summer plans with us...we wanted to give them plenty of time to reschedule.

we're not telling any friends or family til the 1st week of January when we find out gender :) we figured waiting til we know gender will make people less irritated that we are having a fourth lol


----------



## wantingagirl

I am so so sorry for everyone that has gone through a loss :( :hugs: I know exactly how it feels, my thoughts are with you. PM me if you need any support I think for me aswell when you go through one or even if you dont this stage is always so stressful and you can never completely relax xx


----------



## oneandtwo

alannadee said:


> hey every one, cant belive how many posts there are to catch up on!!
> 
> well i have had a really stressful weekend; went down to london on friday to watch Robbie Williams at the 02, which was fab!!! was ment to have a sight seeing day on saturday, but that turned out to be different hospitals. I started bleeding really heavily and passing clots. I was convinced i was losing it. Any way St Thomas's scanned me and to my surprize it was still there with a strong heart beat!! they did find an area of bleeding behind the baby. i saw my midwife yesterday and she wants me to be signed of work untill the end of the school term (3 weeks) as i am still bleeding on and off.
> 
> i will upload a scan picture later, i am still in shock that baby is still there.
> The heartbeat is 158 bpm, i read some where that anything after 140bpm points to it being a girl.
> 
> My date for my proper scan is 31st Dec, seems ages off!!

*giggles* all three of my sons had heart rates over 160, throughout pregnancy!


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> I'm so sorry mummyclo :( :hugs:
> 
> Alannadee - Do you know how big your area of bleeding is measuring? I have the exact same thing - baby is fine but the area of bleed beneath it which I'm currently worrying won't go away. :dohh:

It is 45*26*28mm dnt really know if that's big or small. I've stopped bleeding bright red, it's just brown yucky stuff. Glad midwife advised me not to work for a bit now. All I've done today is sleep!!!


----------



## kaths101

I'm so sorry mummyclo :cry:

My sons heartbeat was 158-171


----------



## kaths101

ilovehim91810 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Mummyclo, big hugs :hugs: what time is your appointment? Hope it's early so you can get it over.
> 
> And the poster who had their scan the day after their birthday what a fab late birthday present!! (Sorry cant remember your username).
> 
> Has anyone else not told their parents yet? I haven't and I find it really hard, I live with them aswell but we really want to wait until the first scan. Not sure how they're going to take it! :wacko: they love jack to bits but I think they will feel like they have to move out if I have another or how they will like living with a screaming newborn baby, oh well I'm sure we will sort it!
> 
> i havent told my parents yet either! i mean they love my son but i just duno if now is the right time:-/ and i know ive had my first scan and everything is fine but i just wanna wait and be 10000% sure all is well, not only that but we are just starting to get along!!
> i just remember when my mom found out i was pregnant with my DS i didnt like the things she said to me at all and she has actually made comments about me being pregnant now like what ru gonna do with another baby?!
> I tell her all the time im not pregnant because i just don't want or need the extra stress,you know what i mean?!
> I know im now married moved out my DS isn't a baby anymore he is 5yrs old so he is my little MAN<3
> DH supports us, he works 6days a week plus over time
> im in college right now i mean idk what more they want from me?!? maybe i'll just wait till im at the hospital giving birth ?! what do u think?????:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I thought, just wait for baby to be born. I'm 34 so don't know why I worry so much! My partner and I both work. I suppose if they didn't live with us it wouldn't be a problem! :dohh:
It prob wont be a problem anyway, I'm probably worrying too much!


----------



## Lauki

I haven't told my mum and dad yet either.

My MIL knows, purely because I need her help with looking after Sophie when going appointments/scans. I had to keep lying to her, and I really hate that. So we decided to tell.

My family lives abroad, so it's easier to keep a secret. We'll be telling them on Christmas Eve or Day like we did with Sophie!


----------



## whigfield

alannadee said:


> It is 45*26*28mm dnt really know if that's big or small. I've stopped bleeding bright red, it's just brown yucky stuff. Glad midwife advised me not to work for a bit now. All I've done today is sleep!!!

I think that's still pretty small in the scheme of things! I've heard of some women having massive 8-10cm ones and everything being fine. Mine is 20x13x23mm and it's doing the exact same thing right now too - brown stringy gunk. :dohh: Did they advise you to be on pelvic rest?


----------



## HopeforFuture

So sorry Mummyclo :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

Libbysmum - yes, I'm a teacher! I'm lucky and part-time though so its not stressful :)

Donna - great news that bubba is OK!

Well, full on morning sickness started 9 weeks to the day. Prior to that I was just getting nausea.
Has anyone else found that anything sets it off? I change atmosphere from hot to cold, or cold to hot, and start gagging, I breathe in steam, or any bad smell, and I start gagging, I drink too quickly, or get hungry, and start gagging. 

Tsyhanochka - tell me about the aversions!!! I'm completely sick at the sight or smell of curry, milk and bananas! DH has had to start cooking the dinner as I can't bear the smell of cooking food.

Should I be worried?!


----------



## Lauki

My husband had to cook dinner quite a few times already. With just plain pasta for me. As I really couldn't stand the smell.

I managed tonight, but I wasn't feeling too bad.

Perhaps he'll have to cook again tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMcP

I'm so sorry mummyclo :'( please take care of yourself, I'll be praying for you xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

The toddler strikes again. Playdate at a friend's house this morning and I can hear her plain as day in the kitchen telling my friend's husband that her mummy has a baby in her belly.... my friend just looked over the table at me and said, "i think someone is outing you in there." I just nodded but then I was to able to explain why I looked so tired and green! Really really hope the scan goes well Thursday... there would just be too many people who know now.. :(

*Hope* - EVERYTHING triggers mine. lol


:hugs: Goddess and Mummyclo


----------



## caro103

:hugs: goddess and Mummyclo :(

Goddess did you manage to get a scan today hun?

Hope, oh no sorry ms has hit full force!! 

I'm still managing fairly well with the ms, just a background nausea which improves with sleep and food. If i sleep badly I def feel way more sick the next day :sick:


----------



## donna noble

((mummyclo)) I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself. There is nothing really easy to say about it to make you feel better I know ):


----------



## misslissa

Hi ladies, anyone else had a bad tummy. I seem to be very sensitive to food and have had diarreah for 24 hours now. Not constant but after eating. I've had quite bad nausea/ms till a few days ago and migraines but now the nausea has reduced a little and I've tried eating I'm getting this problem. 

I'm wondering if its just my body not being used to eating? Feel rotten.


----------



## Libbysmum

Mummy clo..sorry to hear your news! 
I am hoping to get to see the doctor today...I hope all goes well for everyone. 
So sorry to hear about the others who are experiencing spotting and bleeding it is scary and makes me feel so nervous.
I agree I am more concerned because of our previous loss and it is probably more emotionally draining on me than the physical side of being pregnant.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks ladies. Had a scan and am having my 3rd miscarriage. Unfortunately I will be another horrible statistic on this thread. Enjoy your pregnancy ladies, it's quite the ride.


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone!! I found out I was pregnant on Thanksgiving which was kind of a shock since my daughter just turned 1 the beginning of the month.

Found out today I'm due July 20th. Could possibly be twins but the doctor thinks one of them didn't make it :(


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Im so sorry goddess :hugs: please take good care of yourself.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Hope you are all well. I've been recovering from my hospital stay along with trying to finish up my last couple weeks of this semester. It can't come soon enough. 
I have to tell my work sooner than I wanted because the work note says I'm pregnant 
:( oh well....guess it was going to come out sooner or later.


----------



## lalalo

So sorry mummyclo and goddess. Rotten day. Sending prayers for peace for you both. xxx


----------



## JJsmom

mummyclo said:


> Please remove me :(
> Failiure to progress very slow heartbeat :cry:

So sorry to hear that mummyclo!!! :hugs: Please take care of yourself and allow yourself time to grieve. I pray you will get your sticky bean soon!!!



goddess25 said:


> Thanks ladies. Had a scan and am having my 3rd miscarriage. Unfortunately I will be another horrible statistic on this thread. Enjoy your pregnancy ladies, it's quite the ride.

Goddess, I'm sorry to hear of your loss as well. Like with mummyclo I pray you get your sticky bean soon!! :hugs:


ilovehim, those poems were beautiful!! It brought up memories of when I had my m/c 12 years ago! I remember it like it was yesterday. They had to do a d&c and I was out for a couple weeks and so depressed. I have to say I can't wait until my scan on Thursday so I can make sure to see my LO's heartbeat! 

TLH, Welcome to the board and congrats! Sorry that the doc thinks the twin didn't make it but you might see something on a later scan that shows it does!!! :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

misslissa said:


> Hi ladies, anyone else had a bad tummy. I seem to be very sensitive to food and have had diarreah for 24 hours now. Not constant but after eating. I've had quite bad nausea/ms till a few days ago and migraines but now the nausea has reduced a little and I've tried eating I'm getting this problem.
> 
> I'm wondering if its just my body not being used to eating? Feel rotten.

Yeah my stomach is a mess too... TMI but it feels like if it's not coming out one end it's coming out the other! Honestly, pregnancy just feels like an extended case of gastroenteritis to me!!

So sorry *Goddess *:hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Prayers and hugs to you, mummyclo and goddess! :hugs: I am so very sorry for what you are going through.

Morning sickness was bad for me week 6, not so bad week 7, and now this week it is worse. I was up all night vomiting and had to be up early for work where I continued to throw up. I'm feeling a little better after a nap, so that's good news.

We have told our parents, families, and some close friends. I would like to go public sooner than later but we'll probably just wait till the ultrasound on 12/19. My little brother's birthday is the next day and I think he may like the public announcement then (he is turning 11 and is so excited about being an uncle for the first time).


----------



## Libbysmum

got a doctor appointment at 11am....not sure they will do anything. DD just worked out how to rip the lid off her sippy cup...water everywhere, mostly on her clothes...lucky it is a warm day!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck at your doc appt libbysmum!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

very sorry to hear about godess and mummyclo's losses. Makes me cry thinking about it. I was an emotional wreck last night with DH working and being so scared about this little one not making it. It just brings all the memories of the last loss to the surface. DH turns out could have come home early at 8pm but chose to stay to close on of the warehouses...I was so upset at him when he finally got home at 9pm and said "I thought I would get priority over a dumb warehouse!" 
This morning he made it up to me by letting me get an extra hour in bed while he took care of the DD.


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry goddess. Take care of yourself and rest


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow what a day ladies what a DAY!!!!! so my mom & dad took me & DS to the dentist because Dh had to get some fill ins and my mom said if he was good she'd take him to chuck E cheese! we got to the dentist at 2:15 and didnt get seen until around almost 4pm then my mom had to come to her house and get some stuff so about 5pm we finally headed to chuck e cheese which im so glad wasnt packed full of kids because them kids can get pretty WILD there "ugh" my mom went way over what she should have spent in there then ontop of that he didnt have enough tickets to get what he wanted so my mom was going to put the money towards it but she realized it wasnt worth it so then she tell him oh well go to toys r us which really PO me off because christmas is right around the corner well she stay in the car while me and my dad spent 1 1/2 in toys r us:cry: my feet hurt so bad i was so tried and i couldnt call DH because he is on call all this week so he was still working!!!
everything my son wanted we had already got him everything,i mean idk why she wants to keep buying him all this stuff like she buying his LOVE from him:-( its starting to make me so mad but idk what to do nemore.

HOWEVER!!!! i do got good NEWS i called my doctors office up just because i got scared about there being something wrong with my u/s i had last week well she said everything was GOOD GOOD GOOD YAY they said im just early that was it but heartbeat and all was good so im happy about that

god- im so very very sorri about ur lost:hugs: may god bless you and your family<3

jjsmom- thanks sweetie ive never personally been threw one myself but i have lost people that ive been very close too and i just can't image losing my own child:cry: my heart really goes out to all of you whom had to go threw that.
its so sad that you get the :bfp: that some has been waiting a life time for or they get a :bfp: after going threw losing baby after baby and then they have to lose another baby:cry:!!
i know when i started to spot i got so freaking scared,i mean idk what i would have done after us lttc for 2+ years and then having to lose the baby would just of killed me:-(
its so sad but i do believe that god does have a special plan for everyone<3
you know i was watching this tv show about this couple who has went threw ivf after ivf m/c after m/c and so much more and they winded up adopting well doing something like that where they had someone else carry their baby but i mean it was so great seeing how happy they still were and that was such a blessing because there are so many people out their who cant afford none of it i thank god every single day for the blessing he gave me<3 and i hope he sending more blessing to others


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sorry for the angel babies. Hugs as there are no words that fix it. Take time to heal.

My ms has really hit this week...getting sick 3 days in a row. 

Aversions are smelly dishes and greasy foods. Nothing fried or oily or cheesy appeals to me. I'm trying to snack on veggies and fruit. 

Oh and our dog threw up this morning so that triggered me. 
Off to bed I'm sleepy.


----------



## Libbysmum

tsyhanochka said:


> Sorry for the angel babies. Hugs as there are no words that fix it. Take time to heal.
> 
> My ms has really hit this week...getting sick 3 days in a row.
> 
> Aversions are smelly dishes and greasy foods. Nothing fried or oily or cheesy appeals to me. I'm trying to snack on veggies and fruit.
> 
> Oh and our dog threw up this morning so that triggered me.
> Off to bed I'm sleepy.

Rest up and try not to overdo things. 

Update: Been to the Doctors. He sent me off for a blood test for the hcg levels and ordered a form for a scan this afternoon. fingers crossed and lots of prayers please that all is ok there.:hugs: DH is going to come with me for support which I am so thankful for.


----------



## lalalo

Libbysmum said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the angel babies. Hugs as there are no words that fix it. Take time to heal.
> 
> My ms has really hit this week...getting sick 3 days in a row.
> 
> Aversions are smelly dishes and greasy foods. Nothing fried or oily or cheesy appeals to me. I'm trying to snack on veggies and fruit.
> 
> Oh and our dog threw up this morning so that triggered me.
> Off to bed I'm sleepy.
> 
> Rest up and try not to overdo things.
> 
> Update: Been to the Doctors. He sent me off for a blood test for the hcg levels and ordered a form for a scan this afternoon. fingers crossed and lots of prayers please that all is ok there.:hugs: DH is going to come with me for support which I am so thankful for.Click to expand...

Sending you prayers and positive thoughts. Try to stay calm, I know it's so hard. x


----------



## mvosse

Hey all, I've mostly been lurking when the screen doesn't make me want to vomit!

I'm sorry for the recent losses.

Had my first actual OB appointment today at 8+4. She told me I had a nice big uterus:blush: and then she's like...yeah you probably didn't want to hear that. She's a hoot!!!:haha:

She tried listening for bean's HB on the doppler but warned me it might not be possible as my uterus is still behind my pelvic bone, and of course after 20 minutes of searching it just didn't happen. I understand it's normal to not hear it on doppler that early, but I cried anyway. We've decided not to do multiple ultrasounds to monitor, as with it being early yet there is nothing we can do it if we lose the bean. I'm still crying now over not being able to hear it. After 7 miscarriages and one healthy Princess, I'm just a little over terrified of losing another one. Trying not to stress though (hence the banning of myself from more ultrasounds). I did agree to going in for a heartbeat check at 10 weeks though. It'll be a bit after that because OH wants to go with, and we had to wait for one of his days off to schedule. He doesn't really have any vacation time right now, as his grandmother just passed at the end of September and he took vacation out of state to spend her last week with her and deal with funeral matters and all of that not so fun stuff. 
the OB took pity on me though, and I have my lovely zofran and even lovelier heart burn meds, now hopefully it will be easier to keep my progesterone and prenatals down. Trying not to worry, yet the 11th can't get here soon enough. I might sneak in earlier if I just can't handle it. OH said he would understand. I'm just trying to respect his wishes as it's his baby to.


----------



## MissFox

So sorry for all the losses. My thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup::happydance:
Had an Ultrasound today- measured at 9wks so my new, new due date is now 3rd of July...I wonder what it will be next scan?
Still no clue on where the bleeding is coming from but saw a nice sized bean and a healthy heart 174bpm. Measuring at 2.28cm so getting bigger and bigger. Such a relief.:flower:
Try to add a picture.
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caro103

aww that's fab news ,ibbysmum!!

goddess so sorry hun :hugs::cry:

mvosse sorry they couldn't hear LO#s hb but like you say that'd be early to find it! in the uk they don't even try and listen in until 16wks! xx


----------



## alicecooper

so sorry for all the recent losses xx

as for me, I'm craving milkshake like a lunatic at the moment. Only time I've ever craved milkshake this much was when I was pg with DD so maybe this one is a girl.


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> It is 45*26*28mm dnt really know if that's big or small. I've stopped bleeding bright red, it's just brown yucky stuff. Glad midwife advised me not to work for a bit now. All I've done today is sleep!!!
> 
> I think that's still pretty small in the scheme of things! I've heard of some women having massive 8-10cm ones and everything being fine. Mine is 20x13x23mm and it's doing the exact same thing right now too - brown stringy gunk. :dohh: Did they advise you to be on pelvic rest?Click to expand...

no they didnt advise anything like that, midwife just said as long as it wasnt mega heavy or with pains then its fine. She just advised with my history of previous miscarriages to rest and as i have an active job (infant teacher) i should get signed off till the end of term.


----------



## alannadee

scan picture 7 weeks 3days
 



Attached Files:







scan london.JPG
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wriggley

so sorry to those with losses :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

So sorry goddess. :hugs: :nope:



alannadee said:


> no they didnt advise anything like that, midwife just said as long as it wasnt mega heavy or with pains then its fine. She just advised with my history of previous miscarriages to rest and as i have an active job (infant teacher) i should get signed off till the end of term.

That sounds good to me! I've basically been told - no sex, no lifting, no standing for too long and definitely no exercise. I notice the more I put my feet up the better the bleeding is. :thumbup:

Cute scan too!


----------



## whigfield

I'm feeling really low at the moment.. :nope:

Because I've been bleeding for over 5 weeks now and my body has been on constant "alert", I am finding it impossible to bond with my baby. I feel like I can't bond because I'm waiting for it to die. :nope: It's getting to the point where I wish it would be over already, that the longer it goes on the worse it's going to be... I just feel like I can't see a positive outcome. I spend most of my time trying to sleep because when I'm awake I feel like I don't want to go on and that I can't bare anymore. :cry: I've spent hours looking at miscarriage support sites, planned what we'll do when it eventually "happens".. It's like all I'm envisioning is having to lose the baby and preparing myself for it - even though every scan has gone "well"... I don't know what to do. :wacko: I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could try and be a little more positive. :nope:


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> I'm feeling really low at the moment.. :nope:
> 
> Because I've been bleeding for over 5 weeks now and my body has been on constant "alert", I am finding it impossible to bond with my baby. I feel like I can't bond because I'm waiting for it to die. :nope: It's getting to the point where I wish it would be over already, that the longer it goes on the worse it's going to be... I just feel like I can't see a positive outcome. I spend most of my time trying to sleep because when I'm awake I feel like I don't want to go on and that I can't bare anymore. :cry: I've spent hours looking at miscarriage support sites, planned what we'll do when it eventually "happens".. It's like all I'm envisioning is having to lose the baby and preparing myself for it - even though every scan has gone "well"... I don't know what to do. :wacko: I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could try and be a little more positive. :nope:

aww whig<3:hugs: i understand were you are coming from because you have been bleeding for so long but you know you have had all of them scans that shows that your baby is just fine "thank god"!!:winkwink:
i wouldnt worry about losing the baby and i think that you know it would be safe to bond<3
im not gonna lie i feel the same way sometimes too like i know ive only spot here and there but just because it took so long to get pregnant im just scared to death something wrong will happen:-(
i know you wish the bleeding would stop so that you could just rest better!!
my bestfriend thought she was still getting her normal period when she really was pregnant, she didnt even take a test till she was like 5-6months and that because she kept feeling something moving in her belly but she just couldnt believe that she was because she was bleeding bad clots and all but now she has a very happy and healthy 15month old:happydance:
please please please feel FREE TO PM me anytime if u need some extra support im always here to listen if u need a good listener im always here to talk if u need a good talker im here for anything you need<3
i know this is ur first baby so your extra scared but just try to relax and when u wake up in the morning put ur hands on ur belly and rub it and talk to ur lil bean say hello lil bean mommie is here for you and loves u very much! tell ur lil bean that its your lil trooper and that your gonna make it threw this and be the best DARN MOMMY EVER:hugs: just try to be around as much positive people as possible!! stay away from all the neg people and stay away from the m/c threads too the less u think about it the better ok sweetie hope u can start bonding soon and i really hope this bleeding stop for you soon!!
you know that u should get a dopplar that way when u hit around 10plus weeks u will be able to pick up the heartbeat and then every time ur feeling down in the dumps like somethings wrong pull that bad boy out and just listen to that wonderful tiny heartbeat<3


----------



## ilovehim91810

alannadee said:


> scan picture 7 weeks 3days

thank u for sharing ur scan picture it looks great<3



mvosse said:


> Hey all, I've mostly been lurking when the screen doesn't make me want to vomit!
> 
> I'm sorry for the recent losses.
> 
> Had my first actual OB appointment today at 8+4. She told me I had a nice big uterus:blush: and then she's like...yeah you probably didn't want to hear that. She's a hoot!!!:haha:
> 
> She tried listening for bean's HB on the doppler but warned me it might not be possible as my uterus is still behind my pelvic bone, and of course after 20 minutes of searching it just didn't happen. I understand it's normal to not hear it on doppler that early, but I cried anyway. We've decided not to do multiple ultrasounds to monitor, as with it being early yet there is nothing we can do it if we lose the bean. I'm still crying now over not being able to hear it. After 7 miscarriages and one healthy Princess, I'm just a little over terrified of losing another one. Trying not to stress though (hence the banning of myself from more ultrasounds). I did agree to going in for a heartbeat check at 10 weeks though. It'll be a bit after that because OH wants to go with, and we had to wait for one of his days off to schedule. He doesn't really have any vacation time right now, as his grandmother just passed at the end of September and he took vacation out of state to spend her last week with her and deal with funeral matters and all of that not so fun stuff.
> the OB took pity on me though, and I have my lovely zofran and even lovelier heart burn meds, now hopefully it will be easier to keep my progesterone and prenatals down. Trying not to worry, yet the 11th can't get here soon enough. I might sneak in earlier if I just can't handle it. OH said he would understand. I'm just trying to respect his wishes as it's his baby to.

aww im so very sorry for the loses that you have had in the pass but my prays are with you that this will be your lucky baby #2:hugs:
it sounds like all is going well as far as your appointment goes,i know you got worried because she couldnt find heartbeat with dopplar but they normally cant until around 10plus weeks so try to just relax as much as you possibly can sweetie<3
thats good that your dr gave u some meds to help ya:winkwink: im also on zofran because without it i just can not keep nething down im so thankful for it because id probably wouldve ended uo in the hospital by now so good thing its working but my thought and prays are with you and i hope all goes and best of luck when u go get ur scan:hugs:



Libbysmum said:


> :thumbup::happydance:
> Had an Ultrasound today- measured at 9wks so my new, new due date is now 3rd of July...I wonder what it will be next scan?
> Still no clue on where the bleeding is coming from but saw a nice sized bean and a healthy heart 174bpm. Measuring at 2.28cm so getting bigger and bigger. Such a relief.:flower:
> Try to add a picture.

wow 9weeks that is soo cool im alittle jealous lol but im not to far behind as my due date is july 8th but let hope that baby is growing in my belly i think i might go for a private scan just cause im worried!!
but im sure baby will be caughting up as all baby are different sizes!!! so happy that all is well for you:winkwink::thumbup::happydance: good luck



alicecooper said:


> so sorry for all the recent losses xx
> 
> as for me, I'm craving milkshake like a lunatic at the moment. Only time I've ever craved milkshake this much was when I was pg with DD so maybe this one is a girl.

ive been craving milkshakes and ice cream as well mmm god just thinking about one is making me so hungry right now but everywhere is still serving breakfest!!! im really hoping this one is alittle girl since i already have a boy and dh said he wanted to have alittle girl too i mean he already got 2girls but he loves having girls because he like having daddys lil girls


----------



## donna noble

((Whig)) that must be awful to feel that way. I have had a hard time bonding as well due to fear of mc. Now they said I have a very small sch so I am in terrible fear again of mc


----------



## oneandtwo

All the new scans are beautiful <3

people on subsequent pregnancies...when did your ms start easing up? i didn't have it too bad with my sons and do believe it was completely gone by 15wks. im.dying for this phase to be over with! i read the placenta starts taking over this week or next!

also when did you feel previous LO's?! im so excited that i am getting close to being able to feel. i felt my last son at 9 1/2wks. started feeling regularly by 10 1/2 wks and my husband felt kicks with all three by 15wks. im hoping to feel the little popping feeling soon!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Whig-i have a friend who went through something very similar, had an sch and bled her entire pregnancy she had a very hard time bonding and was always scared they were going to lose him, but you know what? he came out happy and healthy at 39+ weeks. keep your chin up girl i do believe these bleeds are not entirely un common and either resolve or you bleed your whole pregnancy but baby is healthy. i really think everything will be okay with you. don't stress too much, its not good for you! id try to focus on the good thoughts as much as possible *hugs*


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo- i think i was around 13-14 weeks when i felt my bean fluttering inside with my first pregnancy and i think kicking around 16plus weeks u see i got lil bit extra weight on me so i think my extra fat gets in the way lol


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> All the new scans are beautiful <3
> 
> people on subsequent pregnancies...when did your ms start easing up? i didn't have it too bad with my sons and do believe it was completely gone by 15wks. im.dying for this phase to be over with! i read the placenta starts taking over this week or next!
> 
> also when did you feel previous LO's?! im so excited that i am getting close to being able to feel. i felt my last son at 9 1/2wks. started feeling regularly by 10 1/2 wks and my husband felt kicks with all three by 15wks. im hoping to feel the little popping feeling soon!!

I was never sick with my daughter but now i'm only 6 and a half weeks and i'm sick ALL THE TIME!!! i'm hoping it eases up soon!

I remember feeling my daughter at like 12 weeks fluttering and more defined movements at 15 or 16 weeks!


----------



## lalalo

Only 2 more days til my viability u/s. I really hate that word but I'm trying to use it to stay reasonable about the possible outcomes. Having real trouble sleeping the last few weeks. I don't work so not nearly so tired as everyone else, but it means I have crap sleep most nights, wake up feeling sick. Anyone else a bit insomniac?! Nausea still hanging around, being sick once per day. Had horrible heartburn yesterday too. Rant over, hoping all this is a good sign for my scan! x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> people on subsequent pregnancies...when did your ms start easing up? i didn't have it too bad with my sons and do believe it was completely gone by 15wks. im.dying for this phase to be over with! i read the placenta starts taking over this week or next!
> 
> also when did you feel previous LO's?! im so excited that i am getting close to being able to feel. i felt my last son at 9 1/2wks. started feeling regularly by 10 1/2 wks and my husband felt kicks with all three by 15wks. im hoping to feel the little popping feeling soon!!

My ms stopped around 22 weeks... disheartening I know! First felt the baby around 14 weeks. It was a like a swooshing feeling. Like there was an eel in my belly.


----------



## lalalo

whigfield said:


> I'm feeling really low at the moment.. :nope:
> 
> Because I've been bleeding for over 5 weeks now and my body has been on constant "alert", I am finding it impossible to bond with my baby. I feel like I can't bond because I'm waiting for it to die. :nope: It's getting to the point where I wish it would be over already, that the longer it goes on the worse it's going to be... I just feel like I can't see a positive outcome. I spend most of my time trying to sleep because when I'm awake I feel like I don't want to go on and that I can't bare anymore. :cry: I've spent hours looking at miscarriage support sites, planned what we'll do when it eventually "happens".. It's like all I'm envisioning is having to lose the baby and preparing myself for it - even though every scan has gone "well"... I don't know what to do. :wacko: I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could try and be a little more positive. :nope:

I know exactly how you feel. I've done the miscarriage research, made decisions about a d &c, all these other horrible things I never dreamed I would have to think about. It's soul destroying, and I have spent a lot of time crying. I can't bond at all. I just refer to this as 'the pregnancy' I can't think of the B word or say the B word at all, as if somehow losing a pregnancy will be easier. 

If you want a vent, please just send me a message. I really do understand. x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lalalo said:


> Only 2 more days til my viability u/s. I really hate that word but I'm trying to use it to stay reasonable about the possible outcomes. Having real trouble sleeping the last few weeks. I don't work so not nearly so tired as everyone else, but it means I have crap sleep most nights, wake up feeling sick. Anyone else a bit insomniac?! Nausea still hanging around, being sick once per day. Had horrible heartburn yesterday too. Rant over, hoping all this is a good sign for my scan! x

My scan is tomorrow! Very nervous too! I haven't been sleeping well either but I haven't slept well in the past 2 years! LOL my little one still gets up at least once a night most nights. She winds up in our room or me in her most nights and we're really trying to correct that before the pregnancy progresses much further! So hard saying no at 4am though! :( I hate the waking up feeling sick feeling... I wake up at 3 think I feel fine and then a few seconds later I'm hit with the nausea!


----------



## MrsMcP

Awwww Whig I'm so sorry you're feeling low. It's completely understandable. Just try and remember that lovely little flickering heart you've seen on the screen. Can you get any more scans before the 12 week mark? To put your mind at rest again xxx


----------



## lalalo

whigfield said:


> I'm feeling really low at the moment.. :nope:
> 
> Because I've been bleeding for over 5 weeks now and my body has been on constant "alert", I am finding it impossible to bond with my baby. I feel like I can't bond because I'm waiting for it to die. :nope: It's getting to the point where I wish it would be over already, that the longer it goes on the worse it's going to be... I just feel like I can't see a positive outcome. I spend most of my time trying to sleep because when I'm awake I feel like I don't want to go on and that I can't bare anymore. :cry: I've spent hours looking at miscarriage support sites, planned what we'll do when it eventually "happens".. It's like all I'm envisioning is having to lose the baby and preparing myself for it - even though every scan has gone "well"... I don't know what to do. :wacko: I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could try and be a little more positive. :nope:

I know exactly how you feel. I've done the miscarriage research, made decisions about a d &c, all these other horrible things I never dreamed I would have to think about. It's soul destroying, and I have spent a lot of time crying. I can't bond at all. I just refer to this as 'the pregnancy' I can't think of the B word or say the B word at all, as if somehow losing a pregnancy will be easier. 

If you want a vent, please just send me a message. I really do understand. x


----------



## SugarBeth

alicecooper said:


> so sorry for all the recent losses xx
> 
> as for me, I'm craving milkshake like a lunatic at the moment. Only time I've ever craved milkshake this much was when I was pg with DD so maybe this one is a girl.

I've also been craving milkshakes like crazy! Dh keeps running out and buying them for me, along with oreos. Yum!



oneandtwo said:


> All the new scans are beautiful <3
> 
> people on subsequent pregnancies...when did your ms start easing up? i didn't have it too bad with my sons and do believe it was completely gone by 15wks. im.dying for this phase to be over with! i read the placenta starts taking over this week or next!
> 
> also when did you feel previous LO's?! im so excited that i am getting close to being able to feel. i felt my last son at 9 1/2wks. started feeling regularly by 10 1/2 wks and my husband felt kicks with all three by 15wks. im hoping to feel the little popping feeling soon!!

Last time, I had MS from 3w,6d to somewhere in my 6th month! It was horrible. I couldn't go out of a room without bringing a bucket with me. I couldn't get in a car for more than two minutes without throwing up. It was the worst. So far, I'm only mildly queasy, but it's steadily getting worse every day so who knows. 

With DD, I didn't feel her until 18 weeks, but I had my placenta in the front, so I had to wait until she got big and strong enough to feel her through that. Once I felt her though, there were no small flutters - she was immediately kicking her feet out of my stomach and making my belly into really weird shapes! I look back at the pictures I took when she'd straighten her foot out at the top of my stomach, or would roll in a ball, and it makes me a bit ill. lol, she was a crazy baby!


----------



## tlh97990

does anyone else have little ones at home and are working too?

I work 9-10hours day and go home to my 13month old daughter. I feel like I'm running on fumes!!! I don't see it getting any easier either!


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies!!! I had to speak to a different GP today about my medication and he ended up referring me to the EPU!! SO I have a scan for next wednesday which is kinda freaking me out because I'll only be 6+4 so what happens if I don't see a heartbeat? Why did they book me in so early??
How is everyone else??


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, hope you've all had good days?!

my ms didn't let up last time until 20 wks and i didn't feel him kick until 17wks! by now with DS I was very sick so i'm praying this baby is going to let me off lightly!!

aaisrie that's good they've referred you to the epu! i think you'll prob see a hb by then, but it might be a tiny bit too early but you'll still get to see other developments :) xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!! I had to speak to a different GP today about my medication and he ended up referring me to the EPU!! SO I have a scan for next wednesday which is kinda freaking me out because I'll only be 6+4 so what happens if I don't see a heartbeat? Why did they book me in so early??
> How is everyone else??

Its okay if there is no heartbeat, with my last son our first scan we didnt see anything but a yolk sac and the aminiotic sac at 5w3d but it measured right on time. at 7w3d there he was with a hb.

Im sure you'll see a heartbeat at 6w4d, but you might not be able to hear it! I wouldnt worry too much ( I know, I know) if you dont hear a heartbeat especially if everything is growing correctly. Good luck to you!


----------



## lalalo

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!! I had to speak to a different GP today about my medication and he ended up referring me to the EPU!! SO I have a scan for next wednesday which is kinda freaking me out because I'll only be 6+4 so what happens if I don't see a heartbeat? Why did they book me in so early??
> How is everyone else??

My scan was at 6+1 (I thought I was 5days further on than that) and I could see a flutter, but it was slow at 97bpm. Told me they don't expect a strong heartbeat til 6.5weeks. Think you'll see it though it might not be quite so strong as you'd want, but don't panic. We've had a rotten week worrying about it but our midwife is 'fairly confident' it will all be ok. I'm sure you will be too! x


----------



## kaths101

Whigfield, I totally understand how you feel. I had a mmc with my first pregnancy, was totally oblivious that the baby had died 4/5 weeks previously, I felt robbed and it hit me hard. 

My second pregnancy I didn't get excited at all, I was waiting for it to go wrong, even right up to he birth I was convinced it would all go wrong! But here I have a lovely 15 month baby boy! 
This time again I'm trying not to get excited. I don't feel pregnant, I have hardly any symptoms apart from lack of period so again I'm holding my breathe and not getting too attached. I think once you've had a loss pregnancy is never the same again, no excited feeling. 
My friend announced her pregnancy straight away before a scan and I kept thinking oh dear what about when it goes wrong but it didn't.
I think we all need to keep positive and help each other along on this thread :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

For all those craving milkshakes...keep it up because it is good for the baby to get extra calcium. It helps them grow good enamel on their teeth. My sister has issues with her two girls teeth because she didn't get enough calcium while pregnant. The poor girls have had root canals etc and the oldest one is only 7 years old.
Congrats Alana on your scan...very precious!!
Aaisre with my 2nd pregnancy we had a scan at 6wks and 3 days and they saw a heartbeat. Good luck with your scan xo
With my first pregnancy we didnt get any scans til I was 17wks. I had not felt the baby moving at all but when we had the scan the sonographer was like HOLY COW THIS BABY IS SO ACTIVE! It was so nice to hear cause I hadn't experienced any moving at all. The sonographer said it was more than likely because my placenter was at the front so each time she moved I just had punches and kicks in my placenta and it took the brunt of all the moving so I wasn't feeling her. Later when I was over 20wks I couldn't stop feeling her kick and punch and wiggle all around. Was so obvious I wondered how I had missed earlier movements!
Becky- I too end up with our DD in our bed! Was up 3 times last night with her. I really don't want her in our bed especially now the weather is warmer she just makes me all clammy and sweaty.


----------



## caro103

libbysmum its so weird hearing you talk of warm weather, its freezing here today! going for a warm bath to warm up in a mo :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Anybody else having an issue with their sciatica nerve?? I've got a pain in my butt and it's so annoying! :( my pregnancy app says it's fairly common though.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Becky- I too end up with our DD in our bed! Was up 3 times last night with her. I really don't want her in our bed especially now the weather is warmer she just makes me all clammy and sweaty.

I was laying in her bed around 4am last night waiting for her to conk out proper so I could head back to my room. She moved a tiny bit and I turned my head to see her scooching towards me with her sleepy eyes open and the biggest smile on her face. She hugged me around the neck and went straight back to sleep. It was sooooo heartwarming it was so easy to see how I'd gotten myself in this situation. She was just so happy to see that I was still there. 

I've just finished tying a dozen micky mouse figure things to her little ponies... toddlers request the strangest things. 

No vomiting yet today... just the urge to... ugh. So hard feeling this way and still trying to be there for your little one.


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> does anyone else have little ones at home and are working too?
> 
> I work 9-10hours day and go home to my 13month old daughter. I feel like I'm running on fumes!!! I don't see it getting any easier either!

Yes me! It's hard isn't it. I have a 15 month old and after a days work you just want to put your feet up. Im sooo exhausted at the moment, being pregnant and having a toddler is hard! Especially one that isn't sleeping particularly well at the moment. 

What are you going to do when number 2 comes along. Will you go back to work? im undecided yet.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!! I had to speak to a different GP today about my medication and he ended up referring me to the EPU!! SO I have a scan for next wednesday which is kinda freaking me out because I'll only be 6+4 so what happens if I don't see a heartbeat? Why did they book me in so early??
> How is everyone else??

dont freak out when i had went to the hospital like 2weeks ago even know the teach was a BEEP and wouldnt let me see nothing the doctor came in and told me that baby measure 6weeks and had a heartbeat then when i went for my scan baby measure 6w 2? 3? d and had nice good heart beat just try to relax! i know i kinda freak out when i was around 5ish weeks and only seen a sac and heard nothing but you know that just means doctor will send u back asap for another scan!! good luck with you

ive been feeling really sick its really driving me nuts because im the biggest baby when it comes to being sick!! and it last just about all day long:-(
plus the dr ive been seeing didnt call in no more zofran and when i called again i just decided to change her 100% but i was gonna do that anyway because on the 10th i go see my obgyn that i seen with my son then i go the 14th to see the new obgyn.
im just not sure if im gonna be able to keep making it all the way out to see the ob im seeing on the 10th!! i just wanna be happy and feel right with my ob because the one i was seeing i just wasnt feeling her at ALLLLLLL

how ru feeling?



sue_88 said:


> Anybody else having an issue with their sciatica nerve?? I've got a pain in my butt and it's so annoying! :( my pregnancy app says it's fairly common though.

sue ive been having the same thing going on! everytime i go to get up i can barely walk sometimes because of how much it hurts.
what sucks even more is i already have other back problems on top of all that :-( blah:growlmad:


becca- good luck at your scan sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

I read that the more babies you have the lower they tend to sit because your muscles are not the same and that can cause problems with nerves down there. My first sat right under my boobies as I remember resting my coffee cup on her like a tray table hahahaa. It sounds very uncomfortable. Have you tried any massage to see if it helps? I prop my feet up every chance I get because I worry about getting Edema like I had with my first pregnancy. I was swollen up so bad I looked like that fat girl on Shallow Hal.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! I had no idea so many of you (and other women) felt the same way.. I've been feeling so guilty for feeling this way because this is the furthest we've come in a pregnancy so far, and I feel like I'm just "wasting" it if that makes sense. :dohh: It's reassuring though, even though I wish none of us had to feel this way!

The EPU said they will scan me again if I have any more scares, but I don't want to lie and get one to need one the following week for real, if that makes sense? :dohh: Failing that I could order another one privately but I'm scared I'm becoming addicted to it. :haha:

Bring on 12/13 weeks.... NOW! :blush:


----------



## dove830

whigfield said:


> I'm feeling really low at the moment.. :nope:
> 
> Because I've been bleeding for over 5 weeks now and my body has been on constant "alert", I am finding it impossible to bond with my baby. I feel like I can't bond because I'm waiting for it to die. :nope: It's getting to the point where I wish it would be over already, that the longer it goes on the worse it's going to be... I just feel like I can't see a positive outcome. I spend most of my time trying to sleep because when I'm awake I feel like I don't want to go on and that I can't bare anymore. :cry: I've spent hours looking at miscarriage support sites, planned what we'll do when it eventually "happens".. It's like all I'm envisioning is having to lose the baby and preparing myself for it - even though every scan has gone "well"... I don't know what to do. :wacko: I just wish the bleeding would stop so I could try and be a little more positive. :nope:

I'm so sorry you are feeling like this :( I also haven't been able to even think about bonding with baby, since I'm so terrified that I'll lose this baby too (M/C at 18 weeks this summer). I'm trying to stay positive, but I just can't go through what we did last time, I don't know how I'd be able to take it. I know it doesn't help, but just know that you aren't the only one....:hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

sue_88 said:


> Anybody else having an issue with their sciatica nerve?? I've got a pain in my butt and it's so annoying! :( my pregnancy app says it's fairly common though.

*raises hand* My husband probably thinks I'm crazy lol, now I can tell him I'm not! At least when it comes to this :haha:

Whig, I'm so sorry you feel this way. This is my first pregnancy and I haven't had any complications so honestly the thought of miscarriage hardly even crosses my mind. My mom has gone through several though and told me how hard it was to not worry. Had I gone through anything like that I'm sure it would be completely different and that is totally understandable. I hope that the bleeding stops soon so you feel better, there are a lot of ladies here pulling for you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!! I had to speak to a different GP today about my medication and he ended up referring me to the EPU!! SO I have a scan for next wednesday which is kinda freaking me out because I'll only be 6+4 so what happens if I don't see a heartbeat? Why did they book me in so early??
> How is everyone else??


I had a scan yesterday and my doctor measured me at 6wks 3 days. I was able to see the heartbeat. We didn't try to listen to it but I could see it so i'm sure you'll be able to!! good luck!!!



Libbysmum said:


> For all those craving milkshakes...keep it up because it is good for the baby to get extra calcium. It helps them grow good enamel on their teeth. My sister has issues with her two girls teeth because she didn't get enough calcium while pregnant. The poor girls have had root canals etc and the oldest one is only 7 years old.
> Congrats Alana on your scan...very precious!!
> Aaisre with my 2nd pregnancy we had a scan at 6wks and 3 days and they saw a heartbeat. Good luck with your scan xo
> With my first pregnancy we didnt get any scans til I was 17wks. I had not felt the baby moving at all but when we had the scan the sonographer was like HOLY COW THIS BABY IS SO ACTIVE! It was so nice to hear cause I hadn't experienced any moving at all. The sonographer said it was more than likely because my placenter was at the front so each time she moved I just had punches and kicks in my placenta and it took the brunt of all the moving so I wasn't feeling her. Later when I was over 20wks I couldn't stop feeling her kick and punch and wiggle all around. Was so obvious I wondered how I had missed earlier movements!
> Becky- I too end up with our DD in our bed! Was up 3 times last night with her. I really don't want her in our bed especially now the weather is warmer she just makes me all clammy and sweaty.

the extra calcium is good but you have to be careful. i drank a lot of milk when i was pregnant with my daughter and after i had her i ended up becoming lactose intolerant because i had so much lactose during pregnancy and then stopped drinking it as much that my body quit making lactase so now i can't have milk products without getting sick :(



kaths101 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else have little ones at home and are working too?
> 
> I work 9-10hours day and go home to my 13month old daughter. I feel like I'm running on fumes!!! I don't see it getting any easier either!
> 
> Yes me! It's hard isn't it. I have a 15 month old and after a days work you just want to put your feet up. Im sooo exhausted at the moment, being pregnant and having a toddler is hard! Especially one that isn't sleeping particularly well at the moment.
> 
> What are you going to do when number 2 comes along. Will you go back to work? im undecided yet.Click to expand...

i'm lucky and my daughter has always been a great sleeper but i'm still exhausted!!!
i'm not sure if i'm going to go back yet. I don't want to but we have to figure out if we need the extra income or can make it without it. I may try to look for something closer to home though


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies! Feeling MUCH better today as I found baby's heartrate on the doppler! It averaged around 170bpm. Feel really reassured today! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

whigfield i just noticed your sig. Is the pregnancy you have now twins and you lost one or have you previously lost twins?

My doctor said she could see two sacs on the ultrasound at 6wks 3days, but only one heartbeat. She said she was pretty confident there was only one baby but i have to go check on Dec 11th to make sure.


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies! Feeling MUCH better today as I found baby's heartrate on the doppler! It averaged around 170bpm. Feel really reassured today! :happydance:

YAY WHIG!!!!!!! im so happy for you:dance::dance: i wanna go pick up a doppler myself where did u get yours?!:flower:


----------



## whigfield

tlh97990 said:


> whigfield i just noticed your sig. Is the pregnancy you have now twins and you lost one or have you previously lost twins?
> 
> My doctor said she could see two sacs on the ultrasound at 6wks 3days, but only one heartbeat. She said she was pretty confident there was only one baby but i have to go check on Dec 11th to make sure.

They think it was identical twins, we saw two fetal poles but only one heartbeat at my 6w scan, and by my 8w scan the other twin they think had been absorbed because they couldn't find it. :flower: 

We were holding onto the hope that because it was early we were really lucky to even see one heartbeat and were hoping that by the next scan we'd see both, but, it wasn't to be! However 2 sacs (non-identical?) are definitely less dangerous and it might be that one is just measuring a little behind and will catch up by your next scan? :thumbup:


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow ladies

we are really starting to move up there especially us that have due at the beggin of july we are all blue berrys or raspberrys or even green olives.

i really cant believe in just 2-3more weeks most of us will be moving into our 12weeks and i believe when u hit the 12week mark it moves you into the 2nd tri right?! im alittle unsure as its been awhile since ive been pregnant!!.

Alot of us should also be able to hear babys heartbeart on the doppler soon too:dance:
*WHIG* is 9weeks 1day & found her babys i think that is such great news and By the time I go to the doctors, I they should be able to pick up my babys on the doppler YAY but i was thinking about maybe renting one or picking one up myself<3
*ANYONE* else have a doppler or thinking about picking one up?!?!?
have any ideals which one would be the best to get???? i know babys r us sell them,i think i might go on the site and check out the prices but i know some site rent good ones so idk im gonna check that out too and i will be sure to share whatever i can find out:hugs:

OMG LADIES!!!!!!!!

im watching the news and they just charge this guy with killing his 7 WEEK OLD!!!
i swear if they find him GUILTY THEY SHOULD JUST KILL HIM LIKE HE DID THAT POOR CHILD!!! PEOPLE ARE FREAKING *SICKO* REALLY SICK IT MAKES IT SICK JUST THINKING ABOUT HOW PEOPLE CAN DO THAT TO THERE CHILDREN ESPECIALLY A POOR HELPLESS NEWBORN:CRY: I REALLY THINK THAT ALL THEM SICKO OUT IN THE WORLD WHO HURT KIDS SHOULD BE HURT JUST LIKE THEY GET HURT anybody agree with me?!?!
and then u know they actually put them in Protective Custody ( that is were they are put on lock up in there own ceil and cant go around none of the other inmates) which personally i think they shouldnt be on PC so that the other inmates CAN KILL THEM for what they have done sorry it just really hurts me so bad to hear about a poor child that cant help them selfs at all with these SICK SICK SICK ADULTS:cry: may god bless the little 7week old who couldnt live a nice life<3


----------



## whigfield

ilovehim91810 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Feeling MUCH better today as I found baby's heartrate on the doppler! It averaged around 170bpm. Feel really reassured today! :happydance:
> 
> YAY WHIG!!!!!!! im so happy for you:dance::dance: i wanna go pick up a doppler myself where did u get yours?!:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! :happydance:

My mom actually picked it up for us as an early christmas present (she knows how we've struggled with TTC, previous losses etc.. and is just as excited/nervous as us) but it's the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler, and she got it from Amazon. I've seen them second hand on eBay too!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> whigfield i just noticed your sig. Is the pregnancy you have now twins and you lost one or have you previously lost twins?
> 
> My doctor said she could see two sacs on the ultrasound at 6wks 3days, but only one heartbeat. She said she was pretty confident there was only one baby but i have to go check on Dec 11th to make sure.
> 
> They think it was identical twins, we saw two fetal poles but only one heartbeat at my 6w scan, and by my 8w scan the other twin they think had been absorbed because they couldn't find it. :flower:
> 
> We were holding onto the hope that because it was early we were really lucky to even see one heartbeat and were hoping that by the next scan we'd see both, but, it wasn't to be! However 2 sacs (non-identical?) are definitely less dangerous and it might be that one is just measuring a little behind and will catch up by your next scan? :thumbup:Click to expand...


i hope that is the case for you whig but as you know with twins one is almost always smaller then the other!! so hopefully that is all thats going on and lets hope they find the other heartbeat you know ive heard of cases were some woman didnt even know they were having 2 until it was time to give BIRTH!!!! crazy to think that can happen right?! good luck:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

@ilovehim Argh I know, it feels like it's moving soooo slow but then I look round and see us all at 8 and 9 weeks and it's like.. WTF??? :haha: I just want us to shift up to 2nd trimester now so we can all let out a sigh of relief (and then start worrying about the next bunch of crap :haha:)

I found the heartbeat after 4 days of searching and I think not finding it contributed to my down mood, to be honest. I know realistically it's highly unlikely to hear anything even at this stage (they recommend 12 weeks onwards) but it was so downhearting. So just want to pre-warn any ladies who haven't tried it yet that if you're predisposed to disappointment and anxiety like I am, maybe wait a little bit longer!!!

However, I found the heartbeat by positioning it just above my pubic bone and a little off to the right. I also pointed the wand downwards, as if I was pointing down at my coochie. :haha: I had to press quite hard too (I'm not the thinnest of ladies...)

Stories like that make me so, so mad though. :growlmad: All the people out there absolutely desperate for a child and unable to have them, who would be such great parents.. And here we have an asshole MURDERING his own CHILD??? Evil doesn't even come close and I hope they lock away the key!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still only 5 weeks 5 days!!! I don't even get to 6w until Saturday. Soooo far behind you guys :(


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies :wave:
Can i join you?
I've been over in the June Mommas thread but had a scan yesterday that put my offical due date at July 2nd :)


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome!! :happydance:

Aww Aais, I'm sorry! 6w is soooo close though! :flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Feeling MUCH better today as I found baby's heartrate on the doppler! It averaged around 170bpm. Feel really reassured today! :happydance:
> 
> YAY WHIG!!!!!!! im so happy for you:dance::dance: i wanna go pick up a doppler myself where did u get yours?!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :happydance:
> 
> My mom actually picked it up for us as an early christmas present (she knows how we've struggled with TTC, previous losses etc.. and is just as excited/nervous as us) but it's the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler, and she got it from Amazon. I've seen them second hand on eBay too!Click to expand...

aww how sweet of her i wish my mom was more understanding and his mom dont like me which is crazy because before we got together we were soooooo close!! and then when we started to dated she hated it and when we got married i thought she ws gonna DIE lol but she still came to the wedding as DH is her only boy:wacko: but oh well i dont even care she should be happy as long as her only son is happy!!!
anyway im gonna check them out on amazon myself i know amazon also sells new and used as well cant wait:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> Can i join you?
> I've been over in the June Mommas thread but had a scan yesterday that put my offical due date at July 2nd :)

OF COURSE YOU CAN JOIN WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME!! i was over with the june mummies for alittle while too cause according to my LMP my due date was JUNE 28th 2013 but when i went for my scan it show my due date as july 8th!!!
congrats and welcome welcome welcome:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> I'm still only 5 weeks 5 days!!! I don't even get to 6w until Saturday. Soooo far behind you guys :(

I feel really behind too! Lol. Last pregnancy I was due at the very beginning of the month. This time it feels like I'm lagging! I'm only 6 weeks, and I don't change until Sunday. I'd love to be further along.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> I'm still only 5 weeks 5 days!!! I don't even get to 6w until Saturday. Soooo far behind you guys :(

aww awisrie:hugs: its ok mama you will make it there!!! just think u can enjoy being pregnant alittle bit longer<3 but i do think the first tri can be like the worse time because you tent to worry alot more,you dont feel the baby yet,you duno if its a boy or girl,you dont have your nice pregnant belly you just look fat well i know i do lol and u know you really just duno anything either!!!

my counslor at this place i go too was telling me this morning that i need to get it together as far as my fashion goes because she not use to seeing me in sweat pants and big t shirts! i dont her that right now i dont feel cute that i just feel fat very very fat so i told her the baggie clothes hide how i feel and you know im still trying to keep my pregnancy from some...well actually just my family!!!
im pretty sure everyone else knows thou but i cant not wait until i start getting me some cute maternity clothes "YAY" and it was be nice because by the time the weather starts getting better i can go get me some nice tshirts that got them cute lil saying on them like coming this summer i can grow a human what can u do u know yes there's only one in there lol i cant wait but dont worry you'll make it there<3:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I'm still only 5 weeks 5 days!!! I don't even get to 6w until Saturday. Soooo far behind you guys :(
> 
> I feel really behind too! Lol. Last pregnancy I was due at the very beginning of the month. This time it feels like I'm lagging! I'm only 6 weeks, and I don't change until Sunday. I'd love to be further along.Click to expand...

aww beth sundays are when i change too!! i'll be 9weeks sunday and i cant BELIVE it EEEKKKKK i reallly think im gonna go get a a private scan:wacko: i really wanna see how good my little bean is growing


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies

went on amazon to look at some of the dopplers because im also thinking of buying one myself and found all of these im gonna post the link

https://compare.ebay.com/like/270984564707?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

*WHIG*- said they got the sonoline b fetal doppler and i look it up it is real nice it tell u the babys heartbeat and all so0o cool and new it only is about $56 bucks i think thats a pretty fair price i might see about how much a month it be to rent or maybe buy use?!? thanks again whig for sharing what u knew


----------



## whigfield

You know I think that's even cheaper than they are here in the UK. :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

thanks whig! i'm kinda worried if it is twins because they won't fit in my car with my 1 year old's car seat too lol!!! Everything happens for a reason though so if i lost one at least i'll hopefully have one healthy baby and if that second one is just little right now we'll manage!!

it is weird being due at the end of the month now though. My daughter was due 11/2 and i had her on my due date. so now being due on the 20th it seems longer away!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> You know I think that's even cheaper than they are here in the UK. :haha:

really whig?! i found them on amazon so wouldnt it be the same price?! if u got it off the website?! or does amazon have a UK site:wacko:
i know some site have a thing that clicks them over to the Uk or they atleast delivery there?!?!?

i just text Dh about us getting one....he thinks it be a good ideal because he said he know it would make me feel better:winkwink: plus it be really cool to share with all our friends and family when we do decide to share the news with everyone that is lol!



tlh97990 said:


> thanks whig! i'm kinda worried if it is twins because they won't fit in my car with my 1 year old's car seat too lol!!! Everything happens for a reason though so if i lost one at least i'll hopefully have one healthy baby and if that second one is just little right now we'll manage!!
> 
> it is weird being due at the end of the month now though. My daughter was due 11/2 and i had her on my due date. so now being due on the 20th it seems longer away!

lol awww u see my son was due date was oct 25 2007 but i had him on the 14th! my water broke and all on its own and everything.
im not gonna lie i was happy that he came out then because even tho it was oct it was still hot and i was just ready to have him out of there but im just glad he wasa heathly little thing he came out 6pds 6oz 19 1/2 inch long:dance:

im hoping this baby isnt over 7pds lol i just want a healthy happy lil moo moo







im so tired!!!! im so thankful my dad came over to help me get DS ready for school he in pre*K and even know its only right now the street and he rides his scooter down he takes forever to get ready.
i tell u one thing when i get home im not doing nothing but taken a nap ill talk to everyone later hiope is good wirjeberyone:dance:


----------



## TonyaG

Hello everyone. I just got a surprise :bfp: this morning. I went to my fertility clinic for my day 3 scan and found out I was jut having some spotting and I'm actually 6w3 days. 
I had a miscarriage and D&C on September 20th so this is really quick for me. My due date Is July 22nd!


----------



## jojo1234

TonyaG said:


> Hello everyone. I just got a surprise :bfp: this morning. I went to my fertility clinic for my day 3 scan and found out I was jut having some spotting and I'm actually 6w3 days.
> I had a miscarriage and D&C on September 20th so this is really quick for me. My due date Is July 22nd!

congrats :) same due date as me :) :D ive yet too see baby on the scan...good luck xx


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!! Just stopping by to check in. I haven't bought a Doppler and I don't think I will. We got a cheapie one with the last pregnancy and it caused so many concerns when I couldn't find the heart beat. It's just more stress than it's worth. But so glad to hear you were able to find it Whig!!! 
I'm going to a friends baby shower on Saturday. She's due in January with a little girl! :) so sweet! It's been a while since I've been to one. Is it bad that I'm honestly just looking forward to the food and cake?!? Lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Had my appointment this morning guys! I thinkI peed at least 3 times while I was there! Once for the sample, once before the ultrasound because they pumped me full of water because my sample indicated I was a little dehydrated and then again after because it was transvaginal and that's a lot of pressure on the bladder! lol 

They took like 9 vials of blood, seriously thought I might pass out! 

Nurse recommended I pick up some B6 for the nausea and try that, then the doc came in and said if that didn't work they'd happily call in a script for Zofran for me. 

The scan was perfect! Tiny little blob! Measuring 8 weeks and 6 days but they're leaving my official date at 8w3day because that's what the first day of my last period indicates.. I'm positive I ovulated early this time though so I'm happy baby is measuring ahead or I'd be worried. :) Heartbeat was 176

Hubby took the scan pics into the office today. So eager to show the guys I guess. LOL He said he'd scan them and email them over to me as soon as he gets there so hopefully I'll get an email from him soon and can share.

My next appointment was supposed to be the 27th but our insurance changes over on the 1st of the year so we asked if we could push it a bit.

Congrats *Tonya*!

lol *Junemomma* - I'm excited to go anywhere that they'll feed me!


----------



## Pink Flowers

ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.


----------



## TonyaG

Pink Flowers said:


> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.

Try not to worry. I was bleeding pretty heavy Tuesday night which is why I called the clinic, I thought it was AF. The nurse said bleeding is normal in a lot of pregnancies. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## Pink Flowers

TonyaG said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.
> 
> Try not to worry. I was bleeding pretty heavy Tuesday night which is why I called the clinic, I thought it was AF. The nurse said bleeding is normal in a lot of pregnancies. I hope that is the case for you.Click to expand...

I have Rhesus negative blood so I don't know if a tiny amount like that means I have to get the anti d jab.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Pink Flowers said:


> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.

Oh Pink :hugs* I hope it's nothing! The 6 week mark terrified me.


----------



## TonyaG

Pink Flowers said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.
> 
> Try not to worry. I was bleeding pretty heavy Tuesday night which is why I called the clinic, I thought it was AF. The nurse said bleeding is normal in a lot of pregnancies. I hope that is the case for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I have Rhesus negative blood so I don't know if a tiny amount like that means I have to get the anti d jab.Click to expand...

Don't take any chances then. Call the doctor


----------



## Pink Flowers

TonyaG said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.
> 
> Try not to worry. I was bleeding pretty heavy Tuesday night which is why I called the clinic, I thought it was AF. The nurse said bleeding is normal in a lot of pregnancies. I hope that is the case for you.Click to expand...
> 
> I have Rhesus negative blood so I don't know if a tiny amount like that means I have to get the anti d jab.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take any chances then. Call the doctorClick to expand...

I will do, but I am home alone with no care so I can't get to a and e anyway :(


----------



## whigfield

Can you call the NHS Helpine for advice while you wait? Sometimes they will book you in at the outpatient department that night - saves you waiting for hours in A& E? :shrug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

whigfield said:


> Can you call the NHS Helpine for advice while you wait? Sometimes they will book you in at the outpatient department that night - saves you waiting for hours in A& E? :shrug:

I will try, but OH is at work till 7am.


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> Had my appointment this morning guys! I thinkI peed at least 3 times while I was there! Once for the sample, once before the ultrasound because they pumped me full of water because my sample indicated I was a little dehydrated and then again after because it was transvaginal and that's a lot of pressure on the bladder! lol
> 
> They took like 9 vials of blood, seriously thought I might pass out!
> 
> Nurse recommended I pick up some B6 for the nausea and try that, then the doc came in and said if that didn't work they'd happily call in a script for Zofran for me.
> 
> The scan was perfect! Tiny little blob! Measuring 8 weeks and 6 days but they're leaving my official date at 8w3day because that's what the first day of my last period indicates.. I'm positive I ovulated early this time though so I'm happy baby is measuring ahead or I'd be worried. :) Heartbeat was 176
> 
> Hubby took the scan pics into the office today. So eager to show the guys I guess. LOL He said he'd scan them and email them over to me as soon as he gets there so hopefully I'll get an email from him soon and can share.
> 
> My next appointment was supposed to be the 27th but our insurance changes over on the 1st of the year so we asked if we could push it a bit.
> 
> Congrats *Tonya*!
> 
> lol *Junemomma* - I'm excited to go anywhere that they'll feed me!


I hope the b6 works for you!! Ive tried everything for mine, started b6 today and I promptly threw it up :( 

I am so glad everything is going well!! :happydance:


----------



## oneandtwo

Well, my ms took a turn for the worse today, the sea bands arent preventing the vomiting anymore and I have kept down no food since last night (I have been able to drink) My throat is so raw, *tmi* i've been spitting up blood after I vomit, it HURTS! I called the nurse line but they said it could take up to 72 hrs for a return call so im guessing I wont hear back until monday since they are closed weekends? I feel awful and just want to curl up but have SO much going on this weekend. Dont know how i will get through it all. Tomorrow is my husbands command christmas party just thinking about the smell of the alcohol and smoke on people makes me want to puke. I hope I can get through the night! 

I feel so bad, my shar pei has a lot of skin issues and STINKs and I cant handle it right now :( he's an indoor dog, he cant be left outside. I bathed him yesterday but today his smell is overwhelming i've put him in the laundry room so I dont have to smell him. Its not his fault, but i cant help it and i swear my carpet smells like him. AAGGAHH im going crazy. i applaud you all who have done this multiple times, i've never had illness like this with my boys and cant imagine I would have ever had more after going through this. its awful :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oh *oneandtwo *that's horrible! I completely understand though... I hate feeding my cat... the smell is so overpowering, but since starving her would be wrong I have to hold my breath, but then if she doesn't finish it I feel like curling over!

The seabands never worked for me, just made me even more aware of my nausea.. and hurt! 

Way to give me hope for the B6! LOL I'm about to head out the store to get some but now you've scared me! They suggested taking it with unisom which is a sleep aid... but I was like.. "say what?" you want the pregnant lady with a toddler to take a sleeping pill? I'd be out for the count!!

I know it won't help much but I found that when the vomiting wouldn't stop, eating things like peanut butter and jelly with chocolate milk helped because they weren't as acidic when they came back up. It was almost like throwing up pudding... and be sure to chew everything really well because those chunks.. *shakes* they don't even bear thinking about. But yeah hopefully thick smooth stuff will be easier on your throat coming back up. So sorry you've got it so rough. :hugs: My vomiting spree hit it's peak around 13 weeks last time... so I've still got most of that to look forward to. If I find anything that works I'll be sure to let you know!

ps. I bet you're having a girl ;)


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone thinking about doing a gender reveal party?
DH and I were talking last night and we think we want to be surprised along with our guests at our gender reveal party. Maybe have the ultrasound tech seal the sex in an envelope and give it to the cake baker to dye the cake pink or blue and when we cut into it at the party it'll reveal if we're having a boy or girl! We could also play some fun games with it too! I think it's a different way to celebrate the baby rather than the typical baby shower, but we'll still register so if anyone wants to buy a gift they can and bring it to the party.


----------



## kaths101

Pink flowers I would ring and ask, I have negative blood too and when I bled I had to have the anti d, she said at anytime I bleed I've got to get it so best to get checked out. Hope everything is ok :hugs:

I'm getting the sonoline b fetal Doppler too, going to wait nearer 10 weeks so I don't drive myself crazy with it :haha:
I had one with my last pregnancy and really put my mind at rest. Especially as I used to listen to baby most mornings and before my midwife appt I would have a listen because she could never find it! If I hadn't checked in the morning myself I would have been worried sick!


----------



## ilovehim91810

TonyaG said:


> Hello everyone. I just got a surprise :bfp: this morning. I went to my fertility clinic for my day 3 scan and found out I was jut having some spotting and I'm actually 6w3 days.
> I had a miscarriage and D&C on September 20th so this is really quick for me. My due date Is July 22nd!

wow!!! what a big surprise so happy for you congrats:hugs: hope u have a H&H9 months and welcome!


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone thinking about doing a gender reveal party?
> DH and I were talking last night and we think we want to be surprised along with our guests at our gender reveal party. Maybe have the ultrasound tech seal the sex in an envelope and give it to the cake baker to dye the cake pink or blue and when we cut into it at the party it'll reveal if we're having a boy or girl! We could also play some fun games with it too! I think it's a different way to celebrate the baby rather than the typical baby shower, but we'll still register so if anyone wants to buy a gift they can and bring it to the party.

wow junemomma i never thought about having a party like that but it sounds like a really cute ideal but i cant keep nothing to myself lol and i surely wont be able to hold out until a party to know what we are having.
i will go crazy especially because im really hoping this is my little girl and i know DH cant keep nothing to himself either lol but if u do have the party take lots of pictures and tell me how it goes because it sounds like such a cute ideal it really does:thumbup::thumbup::winkwink:



BeccaMichelle said:


> Had my appointment this morning guys! I thinkI peed at least 3 times while I was there! Once for the sample, once before the ultrasound because they pumped me full of water because my sample indicated I was a little dehydrated and then again after because it was transvaginal and that's a lot of pressure on the bladder! lol
> 
> They took like 9 vials of blood, seriously thought I might pass out!
> 
> Nurse recommended I pick up some B6 for the nausea and try that, then the doc came in and said if that didn't work they'd happily call in a script for Zofran for me.
> 
> The scan was perfect! Tiny little blob! Measuring 8 weeks and 6 days but they're leaving my official date at 8w3day because that's what the first day of my last period indicates.. I'm positive I ovulated early this time though so I'm happy baby is measuring ahead or I'd be worried. :) Heartbeat was 176
> 
> Hubby took the scan pics into the office today. So eager to show the guys I guess. LOL He said he'd scan them and email them over to me as soon as he gets there so hopefully I'll get an email from him soon and can share.
> 
> My next appointment was supposed to be the 27th but our insurance changes over on the 1st of the year so we asked if we could push it a bit.
> 
> Congrats *Tonya*!
> 
> lol *Junemomma* - I'm excited to go anywhere that they'll feed me!

congrats becca so glad to hear that everything went so well i cant wait to go for my next scan!!! i actually got a appointment wed the 4th with a new obgyn so hopefully he will send me for a scan im so eager to see how much my lil bean is now and i just wanna be sure that everything is OK.
idk why im freaking out ,maybe cause everyone else is freaking out its starting to make me freak out?!? ugh
i tried to find some places around here that does private scans but the cheapiest one i found is like $200 and dh said that we just dont have it because of christmas and bills are coming up:-/ ugh maybe ill go to the ER idk maybe ill just wait till the 4th because this will be my 1st time seeing him and what i'll do is just tell him i dont remember my lmp so he'll have to send me:wacko::wacko: cant wait to see ur u/s pics:hugs:



Pink Flowers said:


> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.

aww pink just try to relax:hugs: 



junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just stopping by to check in. I haven't bought a Doppler and I don't think I will. We got a cheapie one with the last pregnancy and it caused so many concerns when I couldn't find the heart beat. It's just more stress than it's worth. But so glad to hear you were able to find it Whig!!!
> I'm going to a friends baby shower on Saturday. She's due in January with a little girl! :) so sweet! It's been a while since I've been to one. Is it bad that I'm honestly just looking forward to the food and cake?!? Lol

 lol i dont think its bad at all looking forward to the yummy foods you actually sound like me my son was invitied to a party this weekend and i think the only reaso im gonna go is because of the food lol 


well ladies ive been up since 5am and now i needs NAP AND BAD!! im falling asleep typing ttyl<3


----------



## Pink Flowers

spoke to a mw at the epu i think it was she said as it was one tiny streak and i also told her after it happened it felt like I had scratched down there she said i might have caused it with the loo paper :haha: :blush: as I have no cramping or anything she isn't worried. 

Went to the loo again and there wasn't anything so I feel a bit better x


----------



## SugarBeth

Seabands never really helped much. They'd cut down on the sickness for me, but wouldn't get rid of it. By the time I started throwing up last time, I just ditched the bands! 

I'm daily getting worse MS. It's not as bad as last time, but it's still no fun! I'm so exhausted all the time lately as well, I feel so out of it. I don't feel awake, but I know I'm not lucky enough to be sleeping! lol

I thought of doing a gender reveal party because Pinterest has such cool ideas for it, but it seems like a lot of work and I'm just not good at going all out while pregnant. It would be fun to have a baby celebration, but at least right now I can't imagine mustering up the energy to do it!

Today I discovered that onion rings are the best thing ever. I craved them all day yesterday, and today I was too sick to cook breakfast or lunch so DH ran out and got me onion rings and a sandwich. I was instantly feeling better and they were SO AMAZING! I couldn't get over how good fast food onion rings tasted, they were never so great before! One of the upsides to pregnancy!

Tomorrow is my ultrasound! SUper excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait to see baby so I can relax!


----------



## junemomma09

ilovehim91810 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone thinking about doing a gender reveal party?
> DH and I were talking last night and we think we want to be surprised along with our guests at our gender reveal party. Maybe have the ultrasound tech seal the sex in an envelope and give it to the cake baker to dye the cake pink or blue and when we cut into it at the party it'll reveal if we're having a boy or girl! We could also play some fun games with it too! I think it's a different way to celebrate the baby rather than the typical baby shower, but we'll still register so if anyone wants to buy a gift they can and bring it to the party.
> 
> wow junemomma i never thought about having a party like that but it sounds like a really cute ideal but i cant keep nothing to myself lol and i surely wont be able to hold out until a party to know what we are having.
> i will go crazy especially because im really hoping this is my little girl and i know DH cant keep nothing to himself either lol but if u do have the party take lots of pictures and tell me how it goes because it sounds like such a cute ideal it really does:thumbup::thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Had my appointment this morning guys! I thinkI peed at least 3 times while I was there! Once for the sample, once before the ultrasound because they pumped me full of water because my sample indicated I was a little dehydrated and then again after because it was transvaginal and that's a lot of pressure on the bladder! lol
> 
> They took like 9 vials of blood, seriously thought I might pass out!
> 
> Nurse recommended I pick up some B6 for the nausea and try that, then the doc came in and said if that didn't work they'd happily call in a script for Zofran for me.
> 
> The scan was perfect! Tiny little blob! Measuring 8 weeks and 6 days but they're leaving my official date at 8w3day because that's what the first day of my last period indicates.. I'm positive I ovulated early this time though so I'm happy baby is measuring ahead or I'd be worried. :) Heartbeat was 176
> 
> Hubby took the scan pics into the office today. So eager to show the guys I guess. LOL He said he'd scan them and email them over to me as soon as he gets there so hopefully I'll get an email from him soon and can share.
> 
> My next appointment was supposed to be the 27th but our insurance changes over on the 1st of the year so we asked if we could push it a bit.
> 
> Congrats *Tonya*!
> 
> lol *Junemomma* - I'm excited to go anywhere that they'll feed me!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats becca so glad to hear that everything went so well i cant wait to go for my next scan!!! i actually got a appointment wed the 4th with a new obgyn so hopefully he will send me for a scan im so eager to see how much my lil bean is now and i just wanna be sure that everything is OK.
> idk why im freaking out ,maybe cause everyone else is freaking out its starting to make me freak out?!? ugh
> i tried to find some places around here that does private scans but the cheapiest one i found is like $200 and dh said that we just dont have it because of christmas and bills are coming up:-/ ugh maybe ill go to the ER idk maybe ill just wait till the 4th because this will be my 1st time seeing him and what i'll do is just tell him i dont remember my lmp so he'll have to send me:wacko::wacko: cant wait to see ur u/s pics:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I don't know what is going on. I went to the toilet earlier and had the smallest streak of blood but have now convinced my self it is the end of it all.Click to expand...
> 
> aww pink just try to relax:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Just stopping by to check in. I haven't bought a Doppler and I don't think I will. We got a cheapie one with the last pregnancy and it caused so many concerns when I couldn't find the heart beat. It's just more stress than it's worth. But so glad to hear you were able to find it Whig!!!
> I'm going to a friends baby shower on Saturday. She's due in January with a little girl! :) so sweet! It's been a while since I've been to one. Is it bad that I'm honestly just looking forward to the food and cake?!? LolClick to expand...
> 
> lol i dont think its bad at all looking forward to the yummy foods you actually sound like me my son was invitied to a party this weekend and i think the only reaso im gonna go is because of the food lol
> 
> 
> well ladies ive been up since 5am and now i needs NAP AND BAD!! im falling asleep typing ttyl<3Click to expand...

Yes I will definitely be posting my ideas and getting ideas from you ladies :) and will post some pictures afterward. Along with our gender reveal :)


----------



## junemomma09

SugarBeth said:


> Seabands never really helped much. They'd cut down on the sickness for me, but wouldn't get rid of it. By the time I started throwing up last time, I just ditched the bands!
> 
> I'm daily getting worse MS. It's not as bad as last time, but it's still no fun! I'm so exhausted all the time lately as well, I feel so out of it. I don't feel awake, but I know I'm not lucky enough to be sleeping! lol
> 
> I thought of doing a gender reveal party because Pinterest has such cool ideas for it, but it seems like a lot of work and I'm just not good at going all out while pregnant. It would be fun to have a baby celebration, but at least right now I can't imagine mustering up the energy to do it!
> 
> Today I discovered that onion rings are the best thing ever. I craved them all day yesterday, and today I was too sick to cook breakfast or lunch so DH ran out and got me onion rings and a sandwich. I was instantly feeling better and they were SO AMAZING! I couldn't get over how good fast food onion rings tasted, they were never so great before! One of the upsides to pregnancy!
> 
> Tomorrow is my ultrasound! SUper excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait to see baby so I can relax!

Onion rings sound yummy! I've been craving sausage gravy and biscuits with hash rounds. And for dinner I just bought a rotisserie chicken, red potato salad, lays ruffle potato chips, Mac n cheese, and Hawaiian rolls! Which are the bomb! I'm craving the potato salad and chips mostly. But the rest is sounding really yummy too! I'm in love with publix chicken!!!! Wonderful grocery store here and they make THE BEST chicken ever!!!
What's everyone else craving today?


----------



## lalalo

junemomma09 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Seabands never really helped much. They'd cut down on the sickness for me, but wouldn't get rid of it. By the time I started throwing up last time, I just ditched the bands!
> 
> I'm daily getting worse MS. It's not as bad as last time, but it's still no fun! I'm so exhausted all the time lately as well, I feel so out of it. I don't feel awake, but I know I'm not lucky enough to be sleeping! lol
> 
> I thought of doing a gender reveal party because Pinterest has such cool ideas for it, but it seems like a lot of work and I'm just not good at going all out while pregnant. It would be fun to have a baby celebration, but at least right now I can't imagine mustering up the energy to do it!
> 
> Today I discovered that onion rings are the best thing ever. I craved them all day yesterday, and today I was too sick to cook breakfast or lunch so DH ran out and got me onion rings and a sandwich. I was instantly feeling better and they were SO AMAZING! I couldn't get over how good fast food onion rings tasted, they were never so great before! One of the upsides to pregnancy!
> 
> Tomorrow is my ultrasound! SUper excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait to see baby so I can relax!
> 
> Onion rings sound yummy! I've been craving sausage gravy and biscuits with hash rounds. And for dinner I just bought a rotisserie chicken, red potato salad, lays ruffle potato chips, Mac n cheese, and Hawaiian rolls! Which are the bomb! I'm craving the potato salad and chips mostly. But the rest is sounding really yummy too! I'm in love with publix chicken!!!! Wonderful grocery store here and they make THE BEST chicken ever!!!
> What's everyone else craving today?Click to expand...

I've just made some chicken noodles soup. All I could think that I wanted so have made a batch big enough to last me a week! Off red meat, only want chicken, hate the smell of it cooking though. So strange! Completely off coffee, I miss it so much but it just tastes awful. x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!

Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*

*Junemomma* - I grew up in Florida.. I do miss Publix! a gender reveal... hmm that sounds like a good idea! My mom couldn't come to Scotland for my baby shower last time so she wants to throw me one this time but I know a lot people aren't keen to have a baby shower for a 2nd time mom. Maybe having a gender reveal would be a good compromise to play games, eat food and get presents but also allows hubby and some of his friends to come too!

*Pink* - I hope it was just a scratch! or a hemorrhoid or something like that! lol I'm not sure I've ever wished a hemorrhoid on anyone before... :shock:


*ilovehim* - you're so silly! I'm off to edit my scan pic down to size so I can share. :)


----------



## myra

Lalalo- I decided to stop coffee today too! It has been tasting bad for about a week or so now, but I kept thinking it just wasn't fixed right...today I finally admitted that it tastes terrible-so bitter! 

It's also been in the last week that my sense of smell has really kicked in...even the usually wonderful smell of fresh bread gave me a headache- had to put the groceries in the trunk so I wouldn't have to smell it..


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> *SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!
> 
> Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*

Unfortunately, it definitely is a trasvaginal. I've been through it enough with my medical history though that it stopped really bothering me and I'm just used to them now. I'm just really focused on getting to see that pea sized baby!

Pregnancy tastebuds are THE BEST! Last time, I was too sick for six months to really enjoy them. By the time I stopped being sick, I was always full of heartburn or feeling so bloated. But this time, it's amazing. Everything taste so great! Even things I normally never would eat before taste good. Loving this part!


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> Well, my ms took a turn for the worse today, the sea bands arent preventing the vomiting anymore and I have kept down no food since last night (I have been able to drink) My throat is so raw, *tmi* i've been spitting up blood after I vomit, it HURTS! I called the nurse line but they said it could take up to 72 hrs for a return call so im guessing I wont hear back until monday since they are closed weekends? I feel awful and just want to curl up but have SO much going on this weekend. Dont know how i will get through it all. Tomorrow is my husbands command christmas party just thinking about the smell of the alcohol and smoke on people makes me want to puke. I hope I can get through the night!
> 
> I feel so bad, my shar pei has a lot of skin issues and STINKs and I cant handle it right now :( he's an indoor dog, he cant be left outside. I bathed him yesterday but today his smell is overwhelming i've put him in the laundry room so I dont have to smell him. Its not his fault, but i cant help it and i swear my carpet smells like him. AAGGAHH im going crazy. i applaud you all who have done this multiple times, i've never had illness like this with my boys and cant imagine I would have ever had more after going through this. its awful :(

aww so sorri to hear that you have been so sick!! i have been feeling the same way too,some days are better then others but im just so tired of from the sec i wake up that i can barely even pee without throwing up:-(.

i know this is *TMI* but ive had to grab the trash can as i pee because im scared if i dont pee first that when im throwing up i'll wind up peeing myself,as ive done it before:blush:!!!
Of course DH thinks its so funny when it happens but he makes up for it by washing me up lol:wacko: lol i really wish men could see what we go threw but at the same time i dont think they could handle a period or child birth "ya know what i mean"?!?!

have you ask your doctor about maybe giving you some *ZOFRAN* i know it has been doing wonders for me:thumbup: i don't really like the ideal of taken anything but i tell you one thing if it wasnt for the *ZOFRAN* i would not be able to get threw a day at all:wacko:

I really hope you feel better soon:hugs:



SugarBeth said:


> Seabands never really helped much. They'd cut down on the sickness for me, but wouldn't get rid of it. By the time I started throwing up last time, I just ditched the bands!
> 
> I'm daily getting worse MS. It's not as bad as last time, but it's still no fun! I'm so exhausted all the time lately as well, I feel so out of it. I don't feel awake, but I know I'm not lucky enough to be sleeping! lol
> 
> I thought of doing a gender reveal party because Pinterest has such cool ideas for it, but it seems like a lot of work and I'm just not good at going all out while pregnant. It would be fun to have a baby celebration, but at least right now I can't imagine mustering up the energy to do it!
> 
> Today I discovered that onion rings are the best thing ever. I craved them all day yesterday, and today I was too sick to cook breakfast or lunch so DH ran out and got me onion rings and a sandwich. I was instantly feeling better and they were SO AMAZING! I couldn't get over how good fast food onion rings tasted, they were never so great before! One of the upsides to pregnancy!
> 
> Tomorrow is my ultrasound! SUper excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait to see baby so I can relax!

omg beth ONION RINGS SOUND SO0o00oooooo freaking YUMMY!!!! ive been craving CEREAL mmm DH picked me up a whole bunch today he got cheerios which i think im gonna make me a bowl right now mmm just thinking about it is making me hungry! oh and he got me some *LIFE* cereal too the Cinnamon kind mmm i love the healther cereals even before i got pregnant i always have and its good too because it will help with my weight!!!!.

not only that but it will make up for the MILKSHAKES ive been hogging down lol i just cant get enough!! we went to this place call *ANNES* and they make thee best milk shakes i got a CHERRY one mmm so0o good there is even bites of cherrys in there that are small enough to go up the straw:thumbup: 

they also sell food longs there and omg they are the best around,they have been around for years and years and years i love em darnit now i want ONE:cry: lol

best of luck to you with you scan<3:hugs:


BeccaMichelle said:


> *SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!
> 
> Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*
> 
> *Junemomma* - I grew up in Florida.. I do miss Publix! a gender reveal... hmm that sounds like a good idea! My mom couldn't come to Scotland for my baby shower last time so she wants to throw me one this time but I know a lot people aren't keen to have a baby shower for a 2nd time mom. Maybe having a gender reveal would be a good compromise to play games, eat food and get presents but also allows hubby and some of his friends to come too!
> 
> *Pink* - I hope it was just a scratch! or a hemorrhoid or something like that! lol I'm not sure I've ever wished a hemorrhoid on anyone before... :shock:
> 
> 
> *ilovehim* - you're so silly! I'm off to edit my scan pic down to size so I can share. :)

lol thanks becca!! can't wait to see YOUR LIL BEANO


----------



## ilovehim91810

SugarBeth said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!
> 
> Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*
> 
> Unfortunately, it definitely is a trasvaginal. I've been through it enough with my medical history though that it stopped really bothering me and I'm just used to them now. I'm just really focused on getting to see that pea sized baby!
> 
> Pregnancy tastebuds are THE BEST! Last time, I was too sick for six months to really enjoy them. By the time I stopped being sick, I was always full of heartburn or feeling so bloated. But this time, it's amazing. Everything taste so great! Even things I normally never would eat before taste good. Loving this part!Click to expand...

lol beth my last scan baby measure 6w 2d so idk bout a PEA SIZED maybe lol a DOT SIZE haha but you know what i know you will be as happy with your dot as i was omg i want another scan so bad i freaking out here UGH!!!!!!


----------



## donna noble

Ugh im miserable tonight but my wonderful dh is making supper. does anyone else's feet hurt? Mine hurt so much after work. I think I need better shoes


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*SugarBeth *- golly... I don't know.. a few things have tasted better... but so many things keep tasting like fish that it's freaking me out! lol probably wouldn't be so bad if I didn't hate fish! 

*ilovehim* - I want cereal sooo much but every time I eat it I find myself running to the loo!!! ugh!! some combination of the milk and the cereal I think... tummy queasy just thinking about it.. oh wait... my tummy is always queasy, nevermind. hahaha

gosh... if we had a johnny rockets around here I think I might have to live off milkshakes... if only they were healthy! guess I could try making the 'double the milk' shake from the What to Expect When You're Expecting book.

*Noble* - no feet pain here yet.. make sure you get them elevated!! 


and now for the little dino bump


The halo above the baby is the yolk sac. nom nom lol


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> oh *oneandtwo *that's horrible! I completely understand though... I hate feeding my cat... the smell is so overpowering, but since starving her would be wrong I have to hold my breath, but then if she doesn't finish it I feel like curling over!
> 
> The seabands never worked for me, just made me even more aware of my nausea.. and hurt!
> 
> Way to give me hope for the B6! LOL I'm about to head out the store to get some but now you've scared me! They suggested taking it with unisom which is a sleep aid... but I was like.. "say what?" you want the pregnant lady with a toddler to take a sleeping pill? I'd be out for the count!!
> 
> I know it won't help much but I found that when the vomiting wouldn't stop, eating things like peanut butter and jelly with chocolate milk helped because they weren't as acidic when they came back up. It was almost like throwing up pudding... and be sure to chew everything really well because those chunks.. *shakes* they don't even bear thinking about. But yeah hopefully thick smooth stuff will be easier on your throat coming back up. So sorry you've got it so rough. :hugs: My vomiting spree hit it's peak around 13 weeks last time... so I've still got most of that to look forward to. If I find anything that works I'll be sure to let you know!
> 
> ps. I bet you're having a girl ;)

*giggle* I hope its a girl, it would make a lot more sense why this time it is so awful! My friend keeps making fun of me, just saying its my body making sure I remember how horrible pregnancy is so i dont get pregnant again after this LOL

yes, the chunks are awful :( You know what else is awful? shredded wheat! Oh my lordy that is the worst. I've been trying to eat things that im not going to regret throwing up, so far so good. I slipped up at drank orange juice though, that HURTS! 

My friend also told me you have to give the b6 time to build up in your system for it to be truly effective, so i may try taking it right before bed. Unisom really helps? I've not heard that one, but I couldnt take it anyway I would fall into a coma probably with a sleep aide on top of exhaustion. 



SugarBeth said:


> Seabands never really helped much. They'd cut down on the sickness for me, but wouldn't get rid of it. By the time I started throwing up last time, I just ditched the bands!
> 
> I'm daily getting worse MS. It's not as bad as last time, but it's still no fun! I'm so exhausted all the time lately as well, I feel so out of it. I don't feel awake, but I know I'm not lucky enough to be sleeping! lol
> 
> I thought of doing a gender reveal party because Pinterest has such cool ideas for it, but it seems like a lot of work and I'm just not good at going all out while pregnant. It would be fun to have a baby celebration, but at least right now I can't imagine mustering up the energy to do it!
> 
> Today I discovered that onion rings are the best thing ever. I craved them all day yesterday, and today I was too sick to cook breakfast or lunch so DH ran out and got me onion rings and a sandwich. I was instantly feeling better and they were SO AMAZING! I couldn't get over how good fast food onion rings tasted, they were never so great before! One of the upsides to pregnancy!
> 
> Tomorrow is my ultrasound! SUper excited and nervous at the same time. Can't wait to see baby so I can relax!

The seabands were helping very well, but even with tightening them by putting elastic bands on top they just hurt, really bad! But im too scared to take them off, im afraid my nausea/vomiting will be even worse. sparkling water helped me a tiny bit but now im afraid of the carbonation today! Everything is making me just gag :/

We arent doing a gender reveal party, cause we live nowhere near our families and close friends. So we are going to send out announcements that announce the pregnancy and gender at the same time :) i've found some cute ideas and kind of thought up my own card, gonna make them up when the boys are on christmas vacation and just add the wording when we find out boy or girl! I am counting down the DAYS till we find out, im so anxious. I've already got our elective gender scan scheduled for the first week of january :happydance:



ilovehim91810 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Well, my ms took a turn for the worse today, the sea bands arent preventing the vomiting anymore and I have kept down no food since last night (I have been able to drink) My throat is so raw, *tmi* i've been spitting up blood after I vomit, it HURTS! I called the nurse line but they said it could take up to 72 hrs for a return call so im guessing I wont hear back until monday since they are closed weekends? I feel awful and just want to curl up but have SO much going on this weekend. Dont know how i will get through it all. Tomorrow is my husbands command christmas party just thinking about the smell of the alcohol and smoke on people makes me want to puke. I hope I can get through the night!
> 
> I feel so bad, my shar pei has a lot of skin issues and STINKs and I cant handle it right now :( he's an indoor dog, he cant be left outside. I bathed him yesterday but today his smell is overwhelming i've put him in the laundry room so I dont have to smell him. Its not his fault, but i cant help it and i swear my carpet smells like him. AAGGAHH im going crazy. i applaud you all who have done this multiple times, i've never had illness like this with my boys and cant imagine I would have ever had more after going through this. its awful :(
> 
> aww so sorri to hear that you have been so sick!! i have been feeling the same way too,some days are better then others but im just so tired of from the sec i wake up that i can barely even pee without throwing up:-(.
> 
> i know this is *TMI* but ive had to grab the trash can as i pee because im scared if i dont pee first that when im throwing up i'll wind up peeing myself,as ive done it before:blush:!!!
> Of course DH thinks its so funny when it happens but he makes up for it by washing me up lol:wacko: lol i really wish men could see what we go threw but at the same time i dont think they could handle a period or child birth "ya know what i mean"?!?!
> 
> have you ask your doctor about maybe giving you some *ZOFRAN* i know it has been doing wonders for me:thumbup: i don't really like the ideal of taken anything but i tell you one thing if it wasnt for the *ZOFRAN* i would not be able to get threw a day at all:wacko:
> 
> I really hope you feel better soon:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! and i've done the same, trying not to gag while I use the bathroom or trying not to pee myself when i am vomiting. What an experience, I tell ya. 

I tried calling the nurse line today to see what I needed to do but i never got a call back, im going to try and call again tomorrow and see, I really dont think I can take this til my next appt which is not til the 12th (how crazy is that, 12/12/12!!) I've never been medicated during early pregnancy for morning sickness. The only time I had anything was when they gave me morphine shots and phenegran shots together when they were trying to stop early labor. and that KNOCKED me out, it was awful, i really couldnt handle the drowsiness with all my fellas here depending on me, im scared that the zofran will make me too sleepy! even if im only sitting on my ass all day now, at least I am aware of everything, usually :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Oneandtwo*- When I vomit my entire face decides to leak.. I cry, there's snot flowing from my nose and then of course the grossness itself. UGH!! So undignified! 

When Mark gets home with my doctor's notes I'll tell you what the dosage on the b6 and unisom was....

Our gender scan isn't till 18 weeks so that'll be roughly February 4th. So far away!


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Oneandtwo*- When I vomit my entire face decides to leak.. I cry, there's snot flowing from my nose and then of course the grossness itself. UGH!! So undignified!
> 
> When Mark gets home with my doctor's notes I'll tell you what the dosage on the b6 and unisom was....
> 
> Our gender scan isn't till 18 weeks so that'll be roughly February 4th. So far away!

Yup, me too! I always shut and lock the door so my hubby cant follow me in or try to "check on me", he doesnt need to see that! HA!

and thank you! It'd be nice to find something that would work, i miss eating :(

The nurse just called me back and said she was going to talk to the doctor about getting me a prescription for something. they close in like 15 minutes so i'll be shocked if I hear back tonight!

ETA: just kidding! they already called back and I can pick up a prescription for zofran tomorrow, hope it works. Im so nervous about it making me sleepy!


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna- my feet have been killing me tooo! ive been wearing my nike sandles around or you know what i go to school for medical assitances and wear them nurses shoes the crocks omg they are WONDERFULL!!!!!!!! and u also can wear them to work too.

thats so sweet that dh is making you dinner! mine is on call all this week and he's the only one that is working right now because i take care of the kids and go to school

i normally fill up the bath and sit on the side and soak my feet that way i can make the water as hot as i can stand it with out worrying about hurting baby by soaking my whole body mm that sounds like a good ideal actually

good luck donna hope ur feeties feel better<3

oneandtwo- lol ur friend sound like mine! she keeps telling me that its a lil girl because she getting me ready for all the crazyness when she gets here but i know when she gets here if its a she that she will be the BEST THING EVER
i just got this feeling its a girl and u know i had the same feeling with my son i kept saying i know its a boy i know its a boy well i got that same feeling but i know its a girl i know its a girl i even got the perfect name picked out too which i will share with everyone as soon as im sure im having a lil girl hehe

becca- YAY ur little bean looks GREAT I CAN NOT WAIT to go for another one im so jealous<3


----------



## myra

SugarBeth said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!
> 
> Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*
> 
> Unfortunately, it definitely is a trasvaginal. I've been through it enough with my medical history though that it stopped really bothering me and I'm just used to them now. I'm just really focused on getting to see that pea sized baby!
> 
> Pregnancy tastebuds are THE BEST! Last time, I was too sick for six months to really enjoy them. By the time I stopped being sick, I was always full of heartburn or feeling so bloated. But this time, it's amazing. Everything taste so great! Even things I normally never would eat before taste good. Loving this part!Click to expand...

My 6 wk scan was transvaginal but my 8 wks was the usual external ultrasound and we were able to see baby fine. I guess diff offices have different practices.


----------



## lalalo

myra said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *SugarBeth *- I know!! My hubby ordered onion rings the other night and I ate half of his. I didn't know how much I wanted them until I tasted one. They were just so crunchy and perfect. I actually commented that the restaurant had amazing ketchup. Mark just looked at me funny and said, "I think that might just be your pregnancy tastebuds hun." but oh my gosh... the ketchup was perfect as were the onion rings!
> 
> Warning - Your U/s might be transvaginal since your so early... I'm 8 weeks and mine was! *shudders*
> 
> Unfortunately, it definitely is a trasvaginal. I've been through it enough with my medical history though that it stopped really bothering me and I'm just used to them now. I'm just really focused on getting to see that pea sized baby!
> 
> Pregnancy tastebuds are THE BEST! Last time, I was too sick for six months to really enjoy them. By the time I stopped being sick, I was always full of heartburn or feeling so bloated. But this time, it's amazing. Everything taste so great! Even things I normally never would eat before taste good. Loving this part!Click to expand...
> 
> My 6 wk scan was transvaginal but my 8 wks was the usual external ultrasound and we were able to see baby fine. I guess diff offices have different practices.Click to expand...

Pretty sure mine will be transvaginal tomorrow. Was really uncomfortable last time, last tech was so rough I actually cried out (which she ignored) and left me sore the whole day and night. Praying she is off and someone else is in instead!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I know early yet, but has anyone started picking out names, or are like us and already have set names? We always pick while ttc, it's so much less stressful than trying to figure it out during pregnancy to me. (Obviously ous is in the siggy!) We actually started trying to name our baby after this one - our boy name is pretty set, and we're pretty sure we have our girl name too. I love planning ahead! lol


----------



## JJsmom

Going to have to read back in the posts to see how everyone is doing. But here is my scan pic from today!!!!!! HB is 171 bpm!!!! It was amazing! Luckily she got a decent pic through my tummy instead of going transvaginal!!! We saw the arm buds and everything! She said I'm 9 weeks even today! WOOHOOO!! The machine gave an EDD of 7/3/2013 but she said we're sticking with 7/4/2013!!!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tlh97990

i'm on zofran and it doesn't make me sleepy. Well i dont think at least i'm tired all the time but i dont think its because of the zofran lol

i've heard you get worse morning sickness when pregnany with girls than boys but i never had it with my DD and this time i have it bad. makes me wonder if its a boy because this pregnancy is already so different!!

is anyone planning on being surprised on gender or do you want to find out? i dont think i could wait until the baby is here to know!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lalalo said:


> Pretty sure mine will be transvaginal tomorrow. Was really uncomfortable last time, last tech was so rough I actually cried out (which she ignored) and left me sore the whole day and night. Praying she is off and someone else is in instead!!

My appointment was with the same doctor who did the scan after my miscarriage. So at least I knew what was coming! Thought it was kinda neat that in this practice the Doctor's themselves do the scans after the nurses do your history and bloodwork etc. She was really kind and seemed genuinely excited. Kept saying how she was so happy to be doing this after the circumstances of last time. She even mentioned that she thought it was the same room! LOL I thought that was kinda weird. I was totally not paying attention last time. 

*Myra* - I'd gotten my hopes up that it was going to be an abdominal one. So many people had said their 8 week scan was and the one or two friends I mentioned it to said their's had been too. Then one of the first things the nurse says when I get in today was, 'and the doctor will finish with an ultrasound. it will be transvaginal.' then of course I had to think about that for the next 2 hours until it was time. All went well though and no more internal exams until 36 weeks! (which in itself I find odd because the very first internal I had in the UK was when I was a week late and they did a membrane sweep!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990* - we're definitely finding out!!

*JJsmom* - you lucky duck! congrats on the good scan!

*SugarBeth* - oh my.... we have a boy's name but we're sooo divided on girl's names. we had one till 27 weeks last time and then Mark woke up one morning and said, "I'm not feeling it." and we had to change!! argh! we're not even going to talk about names until after the gender scan... the less conflict the better! *laughs*


----------



## lalalo

BeccaMichelle said:



> lalalo said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure mine will be transvaginal tomorrow. Was really uncomfortable last time, last tech was so rough I actually cried out (which she ignored) and left me sore the whole day and night. Praying she is off and someone else is in instead!!
> 
> My appointment was with the same doctor who did the scan after my miscarriage. So at least I knew what was coming! Thought it was kinda neat that i this practice the Doctor's themselves do the scans after the nurses do your history and bloodwork etc. She was really kind and seemed genuinely excited. Kept saying how she was so happy to be doing this after the circumstances of last time. She even mentioned that she thought it was the same room! LOL I thought that was kinda weird. I was totally not paying attention last time.
> 
> *Myra* - I'd gotten my hopes up that it was going to be an abdominal one. So many people had said their 8 week scan was and the one or two friends I mentioned it to said their's had been too. Then one of the first things the nurse says when I get in today was, 'and the doctor will finish with an ultrasound. it will be transvaginal.' then of course I had to think about that for the next 2 hours until it was time. All went well though and no more internal exams until 36 weeks! (which in itself I find odd because the very first internal I had in the UK was when I was a week late and they did a membrane sweep!)Click to expand...

I was a nurse (paediatrics) in the UK, and I can honesty say they are so much keener to be elbow deep in your lady parts here! I've chosen a minimal intervention midwife at our hospital rather than an ob so they don't do their own ultrasounds. They don't do internals until labour, for which I am very grateful!


----------



## donna noble

For my first scan they did both. We could see everything fine with the abdominal but I guess the vaginal shows more detail. I'm always scared it will hurt baby. Too many stories of mmc after scans. 

I can't wear crocs or sandals where I work! Plus it's way too cold! I think it was 16 degrees when I left yesterday!


----------



## SugarBeth

tlh97990 said:


> i've heard you get worse morning sickness when pregnany with girls than boys but i never had it with my DD and this time i have it bad. makes me wonder if its a boy because this pregnancy is already so different!!
> 
> is anyone planning on being surprised on gender or do you want to find out? i dont think i could wait until the baby is here to know!

From what I've seen, with most people it's just that every baby is different instead of one gender doing one thing and another gender doing another. Last time I was terribly sick with DD, but not bad now. I'm not thinking it's a boy though (though I'm not thinking girl either - so far I'm just focused on healthy baby, and trying to not assume what they may be. I'd love to keep an open mind and be totally surprised!)

We'll be finding out if we can though. Our house is covered in pink! If we do have a boy, we'll need clothing that isn't all dresses and ruffles, and blankets that aren't all pink! lol. If we do have a boy and a girl, I'd love a surprise baby after.



BeccaMichelle said:


> *tlh97990* - we're definitely finding out!!
> 
> *SugarBeth* - oh my.... we have a boy's name but we're sooo divided on girl's names. we had one till 27 weeks last time and then Mark woke up one morning and said, "I'm not feeling it." and we had to change!! argh! we're not even going to talk about names until after the gender scan... the less conflict the better! *laughs*

 I know, we're a bit unconventional! LOL. I hate the pressure of finding that perfect name in just a few months, so we think about it for a few years and make sure it's something we'll love for a long time. This time was pretty easy, we're using the same boy name as last time, and we have a theme set that already determined the girl middle name to be Rose. DH came to me one day and asked if we could do Elizabeth for our next girl. We mulled it over for a while until I agreed. 

Recently I told him that I've adored the name Vincent for many years, and he agreed that he really liked it too, so that'll be boy #2's name. DH wants girl #3's middle name to be Ariel, and I'd like the first name to probably be Charlotte. (I love the vintage feel of our names - Katherine, Elizabeth, Charlotte, William and Vincent) We want a large family, so there's lots of names to think up!


----------



## Breadsticks

SugarBeth said:


> I know early yet, but has anyone started picking out names, or are like us and already have set names? We always pick while ttc, it's so much less stressful than trying to figure it out during pregnancy to me. (Obviously ous is in the siggy!) We actually started trying to name our baby after this one - our boy name is pretty set, and we're pretty sure we have our girl name too. I love planning ahead! lol

We have had names picked out since before TTC :) We are definitely planners also! For a boy we are set on Jonathan Michael and for a girl Aisling Meara.

I am just loving all of your scans! It is getting me very excited for ours, just three more weeks lol!


----------



## SugarBeth

Breadsticks said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I know early yet, but has anyone started picking out names, or are like us and already have set names? We always pick while ttc, it's so much less stressful than trying to figure it out during pregnancy to me. (Obviously ous is in the siggy!) We actually started trying to name our baby after this one - our boy name is pretty set, and we're pretty sure we have our girl name too. I love planning ahead! lol
> 
> We have had names picked out since before TTC :) We are definitely planners also! For a boy we are set on Jonathan Michael and for a girl Aisling Meara.
> 
> I am just loving all of your scans! It is getting me very excited for ours, just three more weeks lol!Click to expand...

Yay! I feel less crazy! I feel so stressfree already knowing the names are decided and just waiting to see which one this baby falls into. :cloud9:


Donna Noble - I adore your screen name/picture btw. Just had to say it! I love Doctor Who.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> For my first scan they did both. We could see everything fine with the abdominal but I guess the vaginal shows more detail. I'm always scared it will hurt baby. Too many stories of mmc after scans.

Oh my gosh! Now you've freaked me out!

I don't understand internals at all.. just seems like added opportunities to introduce bacteria...


----------



## Breadsticks

SugarBeth said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I know early yet, but has anyone started picking out names, or are like us and already have set names? We always pick while ttc, it's so much less stressful than trying to figure it out during pregnancy to me. (Obviously ous is in the siggy!) We actually started trying to name our baby after this one - our boy name is pretty set, and we're pretty sure we have our girl name too. I love planning ahead! lol
> 
> We have had names picked out since before TTC :) We are definitely planners also! For a boy we are set on Jonathan Michael and for a girl Aisling Meara.
> 
> I am just loving all of your scans! It is getting me very excited for ours, just three more weeks lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I feel less crazy! I feel so stressfree already knowing the names are decided and just waiting to see which one this baby falls into. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Donna Noble - I adore your screen name/picture btw. Just had to say it! I love Doctor Who.Click to expand...

I agree! It is very relaxing to already have an idea for names. Especially when there is so much to do, this is our first and there is so much to pick out! :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Breadsticks* - I'd have one by now but my husband keeps vetoing EVERYTHING! at least the middle name is sorted. We'll be sticking with MacKenzie.


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> Going to have to read back in the posts to see how everyone is doing. But here is my scan pic from today!!!!!! HB is 171 bpm!!!! It was amazing! Luckily she got a decent pic through my tummy instead of going transvaginal!!! We saw the arm buds and everything! She said I'm 9 weeks even today! WOOHOOO!! The machine gave an EDD of 7/3/2013 but she said we're sticking with 7/4/2013!!!

ultrasound picture looks so great im so jealous!! i really em everyones got actual looking babys and ive got alittle dot:-/ i dont even care about getting another picture i just wish i could see that the baby is growing just fine<3 geeze i got myself so worried right now!! im gonna see about a private one tomorrow or something:blush::wacko: idk im gonna fig out something because im worried to death now but im so very very very happy that yours went so great today:hugs:



donna noble said:


> For my first scan they did both. We could see everything fine with the abdominal but I guess the vaginal shows more detail. I'm always scared it will hurt baby. Too many stories of mmc after scans.
> 
> I can't wear crocs or sandals where I work! Plus it's way too cold! I think it was 16 degrees when I left yesterday!

aww donna so sorry your scans havent always brought you the best luck but so glad everything is all well with u now!!! i know with the vaginal scans they can see your ovrias better i belive that is why they do them.

also they have crocs they have backs to them now that arent are open but i understand where ur coming from because when i have worked in the pass i couldnt wear no open toes or nothing like that:-/ you know what i got these doctor stolls that were GREAT!!!!! i think i spell that right lol yeah its getting real cold where i live also so i know what cha mean what do u do for work if u dont mind me asking?!


Breadsticks said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I know early yet, but has anyone started picking out names, or are like us and already have set names? We always pick while ttc, it's so much less stressful than trying to figure it out during pregnancy to me. (Obviously ous is in the siggy!) We actually started trying to name our baby after this one - our boy name is pretty set, and we're pretty sure we have our girl name too. I love planning ahead! lol
> 
> 
> We have had names picked out since before TTC :) We are definitely planners also! For a boy we are set on Jonathan Michael and for a girl Aisling Meara.
> 
> I am just loving all of your scans! It is getting me very excited for ours, just three more weeks lol!Click to expand...

we have also had our names pick out forever too!!! lol what the heck i'll share them

Girl*-Amelie Hope Widener <- i really love this name 
Boy*-Payton Domingo Widener<- the middle name is for his best friend that passed away a few years ago..this name might change but i dont think the middle name will


----------



## Libbysmum

JJs mum Hey our babies are due the same day! I guess cause my scan was yesterday and Australia is ahead in the timezone it seems that they put your due date the same as mine even though it is already Friday afternoon here.

Becca - totally agree about the bacteria. Seems so personal too almost an invasion of my body with the transvaginal scan. However my uterus is back to front so it's the ONLY way they can get a good look up til when the baby is bigger and my uterus is sitting higher.

Got my best friends baby shower next weekend- I am organizing the whole thing with games, decorations, the works! It is lady bug themed. Hopefully it wont be a stinking hot day and everyone will have a nice time. So far I have had about 6 RSVP's saying they are def. coming along but 18 invites went out so rude when people don't RSVP...makes it very hard to cater for food and drink etc
We also have my DH's Christmas party in the evening. Am worried about the smoke and alcohol too.
Hey I really like the idea of the gender revealing! Must check it out for future note. DH refused to pick a name until we know the gender.

On a side note- my Morning/Everytime of the day sickness seems less dramatic the last few days. Hope that means a good thing and not a bad thing!
I have to make a Dr appointment tomorrow to get my blood test results from yesterday.
Finally got around to wrapping up some Christmas gifts for the nieces and nephews...so difficult with a toddler who loves scissors and paper!


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup:

we have also had our names pick out forever too!!! lol what the heck i'll share them

Girl*-Amelie Hope Widener <- i really love this name 
Boy*-Payton Domingo Widener<- the middle name is for his best friend that passed away a few years ago..this name might change but i dont think the middle name will[/QUOTE]

Hey I really love the name hope that is so pretty!
Domingo- how cool! That is so original! I love it!:thumbup:


I like the name Sienna for a girl and Byron for a boy but it shall remain nameless til around 18-20wks


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Going to have to read back in the posts to see how everyone is doing. But here is my scan pic from today!!!!!! HB is 171 bpm!!!! It was amazing! Luckily she got a decent pic through my tummy instead of going transvaginal!!! We saw the arm buds and everything! She said I'm 9 weeks even today! WOOHOOO!! The machine gave an EDD of 7/3/2013 but she said we're sticking with 7/4/2013!!!
> 
> ultrasound picture looks so great im so jealous!! i really em everyones got actual looking babys and ive got alittle dot:-/ i dont even care about getting another picture i just wish i could see that the baby is growing just fine<3 geeze i got myself so worried right now!! im gonna see about a private one tomorrow or something:blush::wacko: idk im gonna fig out something because im worried to death now but im so very very very happy that yours went so great today:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I didn't expect a scan for another couple of weeks so I'm so glad I got to see our little bean! My sis said after seeing the pic, wow! That looks bigger than a bean! LOL! Your LO looks like a baby now too! I'm going to look at a private 3D scan later on. I want to be further along and be able to see babies facial features and what not. But I'm not supposed to go back I don't think until 20 weeks according to the tech. She was really good! I even thanked her for being so good and answering all my questions. She chuckled and said not a problem. I said no you don't understand. I said I have heard horrible things about techs on this forum I'm on. She was like how awful!! Every time I asked her a question she was like just a moment I'm getting to that! She explained everything she was doing from looking at the ovaries to make sure of no cysts and the uterus itself and then the baby and the heartbeat. Let us hear it twice. :) 





Libbysmum said:


> JJs mum Hey our babies are due the same day! I guess cause my scan was yesterday and Australia is ahead in the timezone it seems that they put your due date the same as mine even though it is already Friday afternoon here.
> 
> Becca - totally agree about the bacteria. Seems so personal too almost an invasion of my body with the transvaginal scan. However my uterus is back to front so it's the ONLY way they can get a good look up til when the baby is bigger and my uterus is sitting higher.
> 
> Got my best friends baby shower next weekend- I am organizing the whole thing with games, decorations, the works! It is lady bug themed. Hopefully it wont be a stinking hot day and everyone will have a nice time. So far I have had about 6 RSVP's saying they are def. coming along but 18 invites went out so rude when people don't RSVP...makes it very hard to cater for food and drink etc
> We also have my DH's Christmas party in the evening. Am worried about the smoke and alcohol too.
> Hey I really like the idea of the gender revealing! Must check it out for future note. DH refused to pick a name until we know the gender.
> 
> On a side note- my Morning/Everytime of the day sickness seems less dramatic the last few days. Hope that means a good thing and not a bad thing!
> I have to make a Dr appointment tomorrow to get my blood test results from yesterday.
> Finally got around to wrapping up some Christmas gifts for the nieces and nephews...so difficult with a toddler who loves scissors and paper!

Libbysmum, that's so awesome how the time change is!! See you had yours yesterday according to you which was Thursday. It's Thursday night right now for me! It's so cool how we can be due on the same day but your day will be here before mine will be! LOL! It's so neat!

I have my Christmas party on Saturday evening! We have a lot of drinking that will be going on there as well and I'm glad I'm taking my scan pic in and showing it to the girls at work so they don't expect me to be doing any form of drinking! :) Hope your morning sickness is going to stay less that what it was! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Aais- I'm due the 29th so in right there at the end of the month too!! I have my first ultrasound on Dec 4 since I'm pregnant straight from a MC. 
All I want ti eat is spicy food and olives! I bought 2 jars of different olives tonight and have had quite a bit. 

I'm a working mom. Some weeks I work 20hrs but I have an hour commute. Other weeks I have more business since I am also self employed outside of my normal job. So some weeks I work 60 hrs. I probably won't work as much after baby is born but I will definitely go back ti work. Being a sahm isn't an option for me. Plus I'm a county employee so I have lots if sick and vacation time and retirement too.


----------



## oneandtwo

We have a for sure girl name, its a name i've had picked out for a few years now! If its a boy the name is up to my husband, and he has picked out a first and middle name so far, but im not sure how set in he is on it! Im mildly indifferent to the name he chose, but he didnt like our last sons first name (he picked middle, i picked first) and still let me name him so I figure I can deal LOL

We are definitely finding out the gender to our baby, we've never waited, and never wanted to! We start shopping as soon as we know gender :)

HA! Guess I can share the names LOL sorry didnt think about it

our girl name is *Wilhelmina Evelyn*, its my great grandmothers and his great grandmothers names. I was very close to my Gramma Mina, she taught me to speak dutch when I was very young! cant speak a bit of it now, but my mom said it was funny to listen to us talk cause I was so small when she taught me.

Our boy's name(so far) is *Elliot Moseley*, My husband has had the name Moseley picked out since we were in highschool. We had picked the name Zane Moseley for our first son but switched his name towards the end of pregnancy to something that reflected my husbands family (he has a certain set of initials that have been passed down since the 1700's, since we were unsure if we'd have more children we didnt want to end that with my husband) he decided against Zane by the time we hit our second son, but he tried to name our third son Moseley but I didnt think it had a good ring with his first name (Finnigan) So hes been just WAITING to name a baby Moseley. and Elliot is something he recently came up with :)

LOL those are long explanations


----------



## hopefulhoney

I love your vintage theme!
My parents called us
Katherine (Kath for short), Elizabeth (Bess or Beth for short), Timothy (family name) and Andrew (But ended up being called by his second name, Dominic)

I work with kids and the cutest little boy is Vincent. Such a darling and a joy to teach :) Those sound like great choices!

We're going with Lila Beatrice (girl) or Oliver Nathanial (Boy)
Both are subject to change but we've also mulled over them for years as have been ttc for 2 years <3



SugarBeth said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> i've heard you get worse morning sickness when pregnany with girls than boys but i never had it with my DD and this time i have it bad. makes me wonder if its a boy because this pregnancy is already so different!!
> 
> is anyone planning on being surprised on gender or do you want to find out? i dont think i could wait until the baby is here to know!
> 
> From what I've seen, with most people it's just that every baby is different instead of one gender doing one thing and another gender doing another. Last time I was terribly sick with DD, but not bad now. I'm not thinking it's a boy though (though I'm not thinking girl either - so far I'm just focused on healthy baby, and trying to not assume what they may be. I'd love to keep an open mind and be totally surprised!)
> 
> We'll be finding out if we can though. Our house is covered in pink! If we do have a boy, we'll need clothing that isn't all dresses and ruffles, and blankets that aren't all pink! lol. If we do have a boy and a girl, I'd love a surprise baby after.
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *tlh97990* - we're definitely finding out!!
> 
> *SugarBeth* - oh my.... we have a boy's name but we're sooo divided on girl's names. we had one till 27 weeks last time and then Mark woke up one morning and said, "I'm not feeling it." and we had to change!! argh! we're not even going to talk about names until after the gender scan... the less conflict the better! *laughs*Click to expand...
> 
> I know, we're a bit unconventional! LOL. I hate the pressure of finding that perfect name in just a few months, so we think about it for a few years and make sure it's something we'll love for a long time. This time was pretty easy, we're using the same boy name as last time, and we have a theme set that already determined the girl middle name to be Rose. DH came to me one day and asked if we could do Elizabeth for our next girl. We mulled it over for a while until I agreed.
> 
> Recently I told him that I've adored the name Vincent for many years, and he agreed that he really liked it too, so that'll be boy #2's name. DH wants girl #3's middle name to be Ariel, and I'd like the first name to probably be Charlotte. (I love the vintage feel of our names - Katherine, Elizabeth, Charlotte, William and Vincent) We want a large family, so there's lots of names to think up!Click to expand...


----------



## ilovehim91810

Libbysmum said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> we have also had our names pick out forever too!!! lol what the heck i'll share them
> 
> Girl*-Amelie Hope Widener <- i really love this name
> Boy*-Payton Domingo Widener<- the middle name is for his best friend that passed away a few years ago..this name might change but i dont think the middle name will

Hey I really love the name hope that is so pretty!
Domingo- how cool! That is so original! I love it!:thumbup:


I like the name Sienna for a girl and Byron for a boy but it shall remain nameless til around 18-20wks[/QUOTE]

thanks 
i also knew his friend domingo before he passed away too :cry: its so sad he died from Over Does and he was only 21yrs old its so sad how many people die so young especially from drugs:cry:.
over the past 6yrs or so ive had around 7-8friends die from Oding you think you know everytime someone die they'd get the clue they need to stop but i know its not that easy! i know that the only way you can stop is if you really want it because all the help in the world will not help unless u really want it.
it is very sad thou very sad:cry:
i really like ur names too  i like how u spell byron too its cute




JJsmom said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Going to have to read back in the posts to see how everyone is doing. But here is my scan pic from today!!!!!! HB is 171 bpm!!!! It was amazing! Luckily she got a decent pic through my tummy instead of going transvaginal!!! We saw the arm buds and everything! She said I'm 9 weeks even today! WOOHOOO!! The machine gave an EDD of 7/3/2013 but she said we're sticking with 7/4/2013!!!
> 
> ultrasound picture looks so great im so jealous!! i really em everyones got actual looking babys and ive got alittle dot:-/ i dont even care about getting another picture i just wish i could see that the baby is growing just fine<3 geeze i got myself so worried right now!! im gonna see about a private one tomorrow or something:blush::wacko: idk im gonna fig out something because im worried to death now but im so very very very happy that yours went so great today:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I didn't expect a scan for another couple of weeks so I'm so glad I got to see our little bean! My sis said after seeing the pic, wow! That looks bigger than a bean! LOL! Your LO looks like a baby now too! I'm going to look at a private 3D scan later on. I want to be further along and be able to see babies facial features and what not. But I'm not supposed to go back I don't think until 20 weeks according to the tech. She was really good! I even thanked her for being so good and answering all my questions. She chuckled and said not a problem. I said no you don't understand. I said I have heard horrible things about techs on this forum I'm on. She was like how awful!! Every time I asked her a question she was like just a moment I'm getting to that! She explained everything she was doing from looking at the ovaries to make sure of no cysts and the uterus itself and then the baby and the heartbeat. Let us hear it twice. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> JJs mum Hey our babies are due the same day! I guess cause my scan was yesterday and Australia is ahead in the timezone it seems that they put your due date the same as mine even though it is already Friday afternoon here.
> 
> Becca - totally agree about the bacteria. Seems so personal too almost an invasion of my body with the transvaginal scan. However my uterus is back to front so it's the ONLY way they can get a good look up til when the baby is bigger and my uterus is sitting higher.
> 
> Got my best friends baby shower next weekend- I am organizing the whole thing with games, decorations, the works! It is lady bug themed. Hopefully it wont be a stinking hot day and everyone will have a nice time. So far I have had about 6 RSVP's saying they are def. coming along but 18 invites went out so rude when people don't RSVP...makes it very hard to cater for food and drink etc
> We also have my DH's Christmas party in the evening. Am worried about the smoke and alcohol too.
> Hey I really like the idea of the gender revealing! Must check it out for future note. DH refused to pick a name until we know the gender.
> 
> On a side note- my Morning/Everytime of the day sickness seems less dramatic the last few days. Hope that means a good thing and not a bad thing!
> I have to make a Dr appointment tomorrow to get my blood test results from yesterday.
> Finally got around to wrapping up some Christmas gifts for the nieces and nephews...so difficult with a toddler who loves scissors and paper!Click to expand...
> 
> Libbysmum, that's so awesome how the time change is!! See you had yours yesterday according to you which was Thursday. It's Thursday night right now for me! It's so cool how we can be due on the same day but your day will be here before mine will be! LOL! It's so neat!
> 
> I have my Christmas party on Saturday evening! We have a lot of drinking that will be going on there as well and I'm glad I'm taking my scan pic in and showing it to the girls at work so they don't expect me to be doing any form of drinking! :) Hope your morning sickness is going to stay less that what it was! :hugs:Click to expand...

i know i shouldnt be sweating it but im just so scared and even know my doctor said everything was fine when i called the other day it just still scares me!!! im so glad u had such a great teach because my teach just has me so wacked out i mean what a BIT*H sorry for the words ladies lol but i just still cant get over how RUDE SHE WAS but its almost 12am i gotta wake up at 5:30am which is crazy because i wake up earlyer then that good night all going to sleep and good whatever it everywhere else lol to the rest of u<3:hugs:


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies so tired but I can't sleep... At work feels like I have to use the washroom every 5 minutes... Hope no one has caught on yet.


----------



## Libbysmum

I know I got to go shopping cause we are down to the bare essentials in the pantry but I dread taking the little one out in this humidity! Plus if I buy food I don't actually feel like cooking any of it.
Really considering online shopping for groceries SOON!
Looked into the cloth nappy pick up service- It is a bit expensive if you ask me - what do you all think?
20 nappies	$29.50
30 nappies	$32.50
40 nappies	$36.00
50 nappies	$38.50
60 nappies	$42.00
70 nappies	$43.50
Additional 10&#8217;s	$3.50
Pick up only	$17.50
I think it would be cheaper and easier to DIY eh??


----------



## Pink Flowers

I phoned the EPU this morning because I wasn't happy with the way the MW spoke to me last night lol. 

They have said they don't give anti d injections before 12 weeks and the amount I said it was she thinks it was most likely from the outside rather than from the baby.


----------



## maratobe

Hey girls!!
I had my anti natal appointment today and saw little bean :happydance: everything was perfect with bub :):):)
Me on the other hand everything was not perfect. He asked what sort of delivery I would like and I said a natural and he went through my health and history and said 'you will have to have a c-section at 38 weeks, we can't even induce you cause it would be too dangerous. But if you go into labour before 38 weeks you can go naturally but most likely not' sucks!!!
I also have very low vitamin D, and high blood pressure again. He said I will need to eventually go blood pressure tablets and bs didn't like how my levels were after my over night shift at work, he wants me to monitor them closely and if I notice them becoming bad then I have to stop those shifts. My next scan is in 4 weeks for the 12 week scan but will be around 13 weeks cause we are away on holidays. It's on the 3rd of january and then I will see him again on the 9th of January!


----------



## whigfield

Libbysmum - OMG that is expensive. I'd definitely just do it myself.

All the ladies who had scans, congrats!! :happydance:

All these names are so pretty and awesome sounding, too! We've had our names picked out since TTC..

Hunter James for a boy
Madeline Sue for a girl :D


----------



## whigfield

maratobe said:


> Hey girls!!
> I had my anti natal appointment today and saw little bean :happydance: everything was perfect with bub :):):)
> Me on the other hand everything was not perfect. He asked what sort of delivery I would like and I said a natural and he went through my health and history and said 'you will have to have a c-section at 38 weeks, we can't even induce you cause it would be too dangerous. But if you go into labour before 38 weeks you can go naturally but most likely not' sucks!!!
> I also have very low vitamin D, and high blood pressure again. He said I will need to eventually go blood pressure tablets and bs didn't like how my levels were after my over night shift at work, he wants me to monitor them closely and if I notice them becoming bad then I have to stop those shifts. My next scan is in 4 weeks for the 12 week scan but will be around 13 weeks cause we are away on holidays. It's on the 3rd of january and then I will see him again on the 9th of January!

Sorry to hear. :nope: At least they are keeping an eye on you!


----------



## alannadee

loving all the new scan pics!!!:happydance:

well my sickness has started now, strangely i feel better once ive been sick, its beats feeling sick all day.:sick:
taking all this as a good sign. ive finally stopped spotting now. :thumbup:

i dnt really have any cravings yet, just gone off a lot of food.

i feel so guilty being signed off work, sure people are saying 'she is only pregnant!' behind my back, its such a busy time at school as well with xmas play and stuff coming up. but i am glad of the break, all i want to do is sleep!!!:sleep:


----------



## mvosse

Whoohoo!!! Amazing scans ladies. Our beans are all so stinking cute!!!

9 weeks today!!! I hope you all have a great day. I've got work, and my LO's ballet recital this evening. She's going by her dad after that for the weekend and I don't have to work. I'm dreaming of spending the weekend in bed. Sleep is my BFF at the moment.


----------



## tlh97990

maratobe- why do they have to do a csection at 38 weeks? if you don't mind me asking! that's rough having an ideal birth and your doctor telling you its not possible. I'm sure its for reasons that are in the best interest of you and your baby though!!

Do most of you have to go somewhere other than your doctor's office for your scans? i've noticed a lot of appointments for scan and was curious. 
i lived in a different city when i had my daughter and i'd have to have my doctor schedule an ultrasound at the nearby hospital every time i had a scan. This time i went in for my first appointment and kind of expected the same thing but the doctor just wheeled the ultrasound machine in the room with her and did it right then and there. I think that'll be nice down the road!!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

:flower:


Libbysmum said:


> I know I got to go shopping cause we are down to the bare essentials in the pantry but I dread taking the little one out in this humidity! Plus if I buy food I don't actually feel like cooking any of it.
> Really considering online shopping for groceries SOON!
> Looked into the cloth nappy pick up service- It is a bit expensive if you ask me - what do you all think?
> 20 nappies	$29.50
> 30 nappies	$32.50
> 40 nappies	$36.00
> 50 nappies	$38.50
> 60 nappies	$42.00
> 70 nappies	$43.50
> Additional 10s	$3.50
> Pick up only	$17.50
> I think it would be cheaper and easier to DIY eh??

that does sound alittle costly lib i think im just gonna stick with my pampers/huggies or luvz ::the luvz happen to be the cheapest & actually work REALLY REALLY GOOD:: they also come in newborns <3 not only that but washing all of them im just not gonna have the time and plus i think in the end its gonna cost more having to buy way more detergent on top of the detergent gotta make sure its baby safe " i always used *ALL* for babys<3 works great & price is GREAT plus the water bill is going to be SHY HIGH so i think on that note i'll pass!!!

i do online shopping sometimes lib its great!! everything sale they have at the store u can get online at most of the stores then everything is always nice & fresh because of course they have someone go around the store and pick of your iteams just for you!!
when i worked at a grocerie store i actually did online orders alot! and i only picked out what i would buy for my house!you know the freshes fruits good meats i just think of what i would want to buy to feed my family to pick out for other people<3 

id def look into it i do think its great especially when you have the LO and can't get nothing DONE lol good luck:hugs:



maratobe said:


> Hey girls!!
> I had my anti natal appointment today and saw little bean :happydance: everything was perfect with bub :):):)
> Me on the other hand everything was not perfect. He asked what sort of delivery I would like and I said a natural and he went through my health and history and said 'you will have to have a c-section at 38 weeks, we can't even induce you cause it would be too dangerous. But if you go into labour before 38 weeks you can go naturally but most likely not' sucks!!!
> I also have very low vitamin D, and high blood pressure again. He said I will need to eventually go blood pressure tablets and bs didn't like how my levels were after my over night shift at work, he wants me to monitor them closely and if I notice them becoming bad then I have to stop those shifts. My next scan is in 4 weeks for the 12 week scan but will be around 13 weeks cause we are away on holidays. It's on the 3rd of january and then I will see him again on the 9th of January!

so glad baby is good:thumbup: however im so sorry your not doing so good:wacko: i really wish you the best with your health:hugs: 
ive also have had some issues with my blood pressure but believe it or not ever since i got pregnant it has been fine:winkwink: crazy right?!
i really hope i get another scan soon i remember her saying i would go more because of the meds im on but then when i called to ask if everything was ok with my u/s the girl over the phone said i wouldnt get another scan until i was 18-20weeks which is CRAZY im not gonna wait that long but ive been looking into some other doctors to check them out i actually switch my doctor at the office i was seeing my midwife at just didnt care for her AT ALLLLLL!!!! then i made a appointment with the very first obgyn that i ever saw in my life that took care of me when i was pregnant with DS who also took care of my sister while she was pregnant and is taken care of her pregnany right now and also alot of other people i know has seen her so i realllllyy like her but im just not sure if im gonna be able to make it to my appointments cause she so far but i also got a appointment with this one doctor who has good feed back and i go and see him on the 4th lol is that crazy?!?! i just wanna find a obgyn or midwife that is close and that i LIKE that i feel safe with taken care of me and my baby.

well ill be praying that your health gets better and that ur doctor will change his mind about the c-section but the main thing is he just wants to make sure u and baby come out safe and i want u guys to be safe too:hugs:



whigfield said:


> Libbysmum - OMG that is expensive. I'd definitely just do it myself.
> 
> All the ladies who had scans, congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> All these names are so pretty and awesome sounding, too! We've had our names picked out since TTC..
> 
> Hunter James for a boy
> Madeline Sue for a girl :D

i love the name madeline i was actually thinking about it but i really like the name amelie hope:winkwink: we actually were gonna go with the name hope as a first but lol i got a cat name hope so i thought that be kinda werid lol but im not gonna let that mess up me not using it at all heck its not like i name the cat my mother did <3 you remember the cartoon madeline?! with all the little girls and they said we love our bread we love our butter but most of all we love each other hehe:flower:

and i like hunter james too but his sister actually had alittle boy 2yrs ago and name him hunter


----------



## ilovehim91810

tlh97990 said:


> maratobe- why do they have to do a csection at 38 weeks? if you don't mind me asking! that's rough having an ideal birth and your doctor telling you its not possible. I'm sure its for reasons that are in the best interest of you and your baby though!!
> 
> Do most of you have to go somewhere other than your doctor's office for your scans? i've noticed a lot of appointments for scan and was curious.
> i lived in a different city when i had my daughter and i'd have to have my doctor schedule an ultrasound at the nearby hospital every time i had a scan. This time i went in for my first appointment and kind of expected the same thing but the doctor just wheeled the ultrasound machine in the room with her and did it right then and there. I think that'll be nice down the road!!!

i have to go somewhere else for my scan it really sucks and im hoping to maybe find a doctor that does them in the office.

what my doctor does is they give you a paper & it has a big list of all the places that you can go too and they get you in pretty darn fast like if my doctor gave me the paper mon i could most likely get something for tuesday and if not tues then def wed for sure but it just be so much easier to have them do it right there:blush:


----------



## NennaKay

To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things: 

Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.

My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:

On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.


----------



## TTDuck

NennaKay said:


> To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things:
> 
> Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.
> 
> My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:
> 
> On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.

I think it depends on what medicaid will cover. Most people I've known have insurance that covers 2 ultrasounds (maybe more for complications/risk). My doctor had me schedule an early ultrasound for week 8 to measure the baby and check the heart beat. I don't know much else since this is my first too! I'm not even sure how to find out how many my insurance covers!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

NennaKay said:


> To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things:
> 
> Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.
> 
> My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:
> 
> On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.

In the US they normally do a dating scan around 8 weeks and then your next one is between 18-20 weeks. There IS a 12 week scan but only if you've agreed to do the testing. 12 weeks is when they do the Nuchal translucency screening.

Wow she sure got a lot of scans!!


----------



## MissFox

With my first pregnancy I had one at 8 weeks, one at 12 weeks for testing (I only did it for the scan), one at 13 weeks because the tech couldn't get a measurement (wink wink lol), I had my 20 week and a paid one at 29 weeks. I also had 2 ultra sounds near the end due to huge jump in fungal height and the 40 week ultrasound to check fluid levels as I was going overdue


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies!!! FINALLY getting online!! I was gonna update the thread this morning but didn't get the chance as the phone store FINALLY got the iphone5 back in stock so I ended up going straight to the city to get it then I had to rush back to collect Saraya from nursery and I forgot to pick up her cake from the house for the bake sale tomorrow so I then had to go back again lol PREGNANCY BRAIN!! It has Sooooo been one of those days.
I've been really crampy the last couple of days which is freaking me the hell out but I'm trying to remind myself it's normal... just when you associate it with losses that's what you think of... Well at least my scan at the EPU is on Wednesday!! 

How's everyone else??

*The first page is updated, if I've missed anything please let me know!!*


----------



## tlh97990

NennaKay said:


> To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things:
> 
> Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.
> 
> My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:
> 
> On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.


I had medicaid when i was pregnant with my daughter. I had a scan at 8weeks to date the pregnancy and one at 20weeks to make sure everything was going ok and thats when i found out the gender. i also had one at 34 weeks because i was in a car accident and they wanted to make sure everyone was ok still. Medicaid won't cover extra ultrasounds so unless there is something wrong you'll probably only get two


----------



## SugarBeth

Ultrasound today! So nervous and excited that my morning sickness is acting up double time! I hate that it's a late afternoon appointment!


----------



## junemomma09

OMG!!! Why am I feeling so nauseas today? :( I was feeling fine all week with the meds and then this morning I woke up feeling so sick. I hope this passes. I hate this feeling. And I have to work today.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My doctor does a ultrasound at 9/10 weeks to measure baby and check heart rate and then the big ultrasound at 20 weeks. they also offer a 4d scan but that's an out of pocket cost. i believe most insurance plans only cover the 2 scans unless more are medically necessary


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!! FINALLY getting online!! I was gonna update the thread this morning but didn't get the chance as the phone store FINALLY got the iphone5 back in stock so I ended up going straight to the city to get it then I had to rush back to collect Saraya from nursery and I forgot to pick up her cake from the house for the bake sale tomorrow so I then had to go back again lol PREGNANCY BRAIN!! It has Sooooo been one of those days.
> I've been really crampy the last couple of days which is freaking me the hell out but I'm trying to remind myself it's normal... just when you associate it with losses that's what you think of... Well at least my scan at the EPU is on Wednesday!!
> 
> How's everyone else??
> 
> *The first page is updated, if I've missed anything please let me know!!*

hi :wave: was hoping i could be added had a dating scan Wednesday and it moved my due date back to July 2nd :)


----------



## counting

Aaisrie said:


> *The first page is updated, if I've missed anything please let me know!!*

I think the total counts may be off, but I think you are doing a great job keeping everything updated!


----------



## Aaisrie

Will do now!! Thanks for reminding me counting! I KNEW there was something else I was meant to do but my brain wouldn't remind me!! HAH!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay the bumps numbers have been rechecked and should now be right also :)


----------



## NennaKay

TTDuck said:


> I think it depends on what medicaid will cover. Most people I've known have insurance that covers 2 ultrasounds (maybe more for complications/risk). My doctor had me schedule an early ultrasound for week 8 to measure the baby and check the heart beat. I don't know much else since this is my first too! I'm not even sure how to find out how many my insurance covers!!

Yeah, I figured it would be based on medicaid, but I am still waiting to be approved and until then everything is an out of pocket expense.



BeccaMichelle said:


> In the US they normally do a dating scan around 8 weeks and then your next one is between 18-20 weeks. There IS a 12 week scan but only if you've agreed to do the testing. 12 weeks is when they do the Nuchal translucency screening.
> 
> Wow she sure got a lot of scans!!

I would have loved to do the 12 week testing just for the scan, but I have no idea what medicaid covers and what I will have to pay for myself... I also have the optional 3D/4D scan, but it is an extra $150... I cannot spring for that!



MissFox said:


> With my first pregnancy I had one at 8 weeks, one at 12 weeks for testing (I only did it for the scan), one at 13 weeks because the tech couldn't get a measurement (wink wink lol), I had my 20 week and a paid one at 29 weeks. I also had 2 ultra sounds near the end due to huge jump in fungal height and the 40 week ultrasound to check fluid levels as I was going overdue

My sister keeps saying I think you'll have a scan, but I keep trying to explain to her that she is getting an abnormal amount of ultrasounds!



tlh97990 said:


> I had medicaid when i was pregnant with my daughter. I had a scan at 8weeks to date the pregnancy and one at 20weeks to make sure everything was going ok and thats when i found out the gender. i also had one at 34 weeks because i was in a car accident and they wanted to make sure everyone was ok still. Medicaid won't cover extra ultrasounds so unless there is something wrong you'll probably only get two

That's not too bad, but my OH is coming to my 12 week appointment and I don't want him to be disappointed... I'll tell him not to expect to see the baby.


----------



## Breadsticks

Nenna, I am in the US and I am having my first ultrasound at my 12 week appt. My dr only sees patients for the first time at 8 weeks for pelvic exam, blood work, etc. You can call and ask them though, I wasn't sure if they were going to do a scan at my 8 week appt because so many ladies on here had had them. When I called the office they told me what to expect. :)

They may try a doppler, my dr did at my appt even though I was 7.5 weeks because my uterus was measuring larger than expected. So he might be able to hear baby's heart beat.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies 

Been a while for me. The nausea hit me pretty bad and I have been sick too. I have managed to keep most of my meals down but not all smh. this has been the worst in the last 2 weeks I would say but nausea started about 6 weeks. I am hoping nausea goes away in my seconf Tri. I am staying positive as I can that it measn al is well. My first midwife appointmern on the 13th December and my fist scan is on the 21st December. So I am very excited to be able to tell my family. My mom is about to burst with the secret so it's great.
How are you ladies doing??


----------



## caro103

:hi: ladies! great new scans!!

just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx


----------



## TonyaG

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

I want to stay team yellow......but I'm really not sure I have the self control!!


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

Nope. I'm finding out as soon as I can :) I can't wait!!


----------



## Lauki

I'm finding out! Way too impatient!!!


----------



## myra

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

I love the idea of waiting but I think we're going to find out. My reason being to make the naming decision easier. We have a girl's name that we love...the boy's name is going to be harder though because my OH has a name that he has wanted for a son for years and I don't like it at all. Negotiations keep coming to a standstill since we're both feeling strongly about it- so I'd like to know the gender to know if we should go down that road or if we can completely avoid having the challenging conversation where I either put my foot down & he gets very disappointed or I give in and allow it for a middle name...


----------



## lalalo

Well ladies, I'm out. Was so lovely to get to know you all. Beat of luck to everyone going forward.


----------



## kaths101

lalalo said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. Was so lovely to get to know you all. Beat of luck to everyone going forward.

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

Had the most amazing day today....................my amazing mum and dad have told me that they are going to buy my pram system, car seat & car seat base! And my grandad dropped a few hundred quid in my bank too for crib, bouncer etc etc etc. I'm so lucky with my family - completely on Cloud 9 & can't wait to see them all over Xmas & hug them and share 12 week scan pictures in frames for them! :)


Hope everyone is well today. My sickness is getting me at strange times - today I woke up perfectly fine, ate my breakfast on the way out the door to work - VOMIT !! It came out of the blue!! Then felt pretty rotten all day. But it's the weekend - YAY!! :) 2 days to relax! x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lalalo said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. Was so lovely to get to know you all. Beat of luck to everyone going forward.

Oh no lalalo!! I'm so sorry :sad1: If you need to talk let me know.


----------



## tlh97990

sorry to hear lalalo! we're all here if you need us!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ugh. Got home from the store with my shiny new B6 pills only to read the sheet my doc sent home. (I wasn't too fussed in the store because they only had ONE dosage level so I assumed that would be fine.) but nooo.. I bought 100mg pills... and you're supposed to take it in 10mg a few times a day. :( grrrrr. I really don't want to bundle the kid back up and stick her in the car and fight the left hand turn out of my neighborhood to trawl stores to try and find it... though I do want to feel better. *sniff* feeling very 'woo is me' at the moment. Must keep reminding myself that in the grand scheme of things... this is nothing. I will survive. The baby will be fine. And my toddler won't remember that I let her watch tv for 3 hours straight....... right?


----------



## oneandtwo

NennaKay said:


> To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things:
> 
> Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.
> 
> My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:
> 
> On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.

it really depends on the doctors office.with my first two, i only had a 20wk scan and then had a couple "emergency" scans, i went to the same doc for them. with my third son i was in a different state/doctor i had scans at 5wk, 7wk, 10wk, 15wks, 21wks, and again at 24 and 35wks. my doctor was very ultrasound happy and was open about it, he said he'd do whatever he could to reassure the mother (i had four consecutive m/c's before my third). With this baby i had a scan at 7w3d and will have another for the nuchal fold scan at 12ish weeks then another at the 20wk mark. but im paying for an elective gender scan at 15wks. This baby we are delivering in a different area too. it really depends on your doc :)

oh and my first two kids were born on Medicaid. so you don't get the 12wk scan unless your at risk for downs (if blood work comes.back abnormal)


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm so sorry lalalo! :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

So sorry lalalo


----------



## myra

:( lalalo :hugs:


----------



## caro103

:hugs: lalalo :( xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

NennaKay said:


> To the ladies in the USA... This is my first pregnancy, so I'm a little lost on some things:
> 
> Do most OBs give ultrasounds at the 12 week mark...? I have my 12 week appointment on December 18th, but I don't know if I'll be getting a scan or if it will just be a regular appointment.
> 
> My sister is 3 months ahead of me and is due at the beginning of April... She has had scans at 6, 10, 15, 20, and 22... She is not a high risk, it's just something her doctor (and her awesome insurance) provides. :wacko:
> 
> On a side note, I do not have insurance and am considered pre-Medicaid... Will that affect whether or not I am given a scan? Also, I denied all the extra, optional tests that come at 12 weeks.

hey 
im also from the US and yes u should get ur scan at 12weeks some doctors do one before that around 7+weeks to do date/visably u know make sure baby is good and also to get a better ideal of due date!!.

i also have medicaid and they will cover all your scans as many as you need as long as doctor writes for them they should actually cover all of your prenatal care<3.

i know when i was pregnant with my son that when i reach 18-20weeks some of the u/s places offer the 3d-4d scans and my insurance also medicaid cover it all its not as sucky as you may think it is!! just think some woman have to pay out of pocket for everything!!

good luck with everything


----------



## ilovehim91810

SugarBeth said:


> Ultrasound today! So nervous and excited that my morning sickness is acting up double time! I hate that it's a late afternoon appointment!

good luck<3 :hugs:



junemomma09 said:


> OMG!!! Why am I feeling so nauseas today? :( I was feeling fine all week with the meds and then this morning I woke up feeling so sick. I hope this passes. I hate this feeling. And I have to work today.

i hope u feel better!! i have been feeling really crappy too and not only that but i cant even get my doctor to call me in anything:-( i just know im gonna wind up in the hospital!!! and the new doctor wont write anything until he see me "ugh"



caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

oooh no i will be finding out lol i can not wait to find out not only that but i cant if its alittle girl i want to buy her lots of purples and pinks and a boy yellow greens blues hehe but i want purples and pinks fx



lalalo said:


> Well ladies, I'm out. Was so lovely to get to know you all. Beat of luck to everyone going forward.

so very sorry lalalo:cry: may god bless u:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

nennakay- im sorri i dont have medicaid i got something else but my sister does have it and what id do is id call up to see what they cover and what they dont because i dont think everybody insurance is the same!
your know different for each states but i know for sure they cover 12 & 20 and they should also cover the one where they check the size and stuff of the baby towards the end to make sure all is ok for birth


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry lalalo. Take time to heal and rest. 

I'm having a freakout day. If I lose this baby after seeing the hb it will kill me. I'm just always so scared something is wrong


----------



## Breadsticks

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

Nope, I do not have the will power to wait lol! I also very much look forward to finding out so I can call baby by his/her name :D My husband is the same way, nearly every other day he brings up when we'll most likely be finding out if there's a little Jonathan or Aisling in there :)

Is anyone else starting to show? This is my first and it seems way early but there is a definite little bump! If I try to suck it in to button up my jeans (impossible now lol) it absolutely doesn't budge, it is the strangest feeling!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Breadsticks *- my pants are all definitely all tighter already but I don't know if it's just the infamous pregnancy bloat or what. I already have a super fun couple months pregnant looking belly courtesy of my first though.. so I haven't started taking any bump shots yet. I'd just be depressed!

We paid for a private gender scan last time because the couldn't tell us at our 20 week scan and we were dying to know.


----------



## myra

Breadsticks- this is my 1st too and I'm quite surprised that I'm starting to show a bit as well. The few friends that know have been commenting that all of a sudden I seem to be showing. None of my work pants fit anymore~ and I feel like the skirts/dresses just emphasize the start of the bump I'm having. A friend gave me a couple of her maternity clothes and those pants have been the perfect thing right now! It's getting harder to find work outfits that disguise that area...

I have a scan on Dec. 12 when I'll be 11 1/2 weeks and if all looks good, I'll tell work that week and can stop hiding it :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulhoney

donna noble said:


> I'm so sorry lalalo. Take time to heal and rest.
> 
> I'm having a freakout day. If I lose this baby after seeing the hb it will kill me. I'm just always so scared something is wrong

Donna, I have freak out days too :hugs: Hang in there lady! I am having mild cramping and have felt so unsure about it all. I go to the washroom TERRIFIED there will be blood. I don't feel preggers at all. I have always suffered from bloated belly (IBS) and other than cramps, I hardly feel sick until night time, and breasts are not tender at all.

But we saw a heartbeat 10 days ago, and today at 9 weeks, we heard it! Can't believe it! If it's meant to be, it'll happen hun. Baby and your body knows just what to do. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

So sorry lalalo :hugs:

I had another awful day today. Was in the car on the way to see my mother for the weekend (2 hour journey).. 30 minutes from there, I felt another gush. :( Bright red blood again, and had to sit in it for 30 minutes. Kept gushing, with MASSIVE clots, definitely bigger than the last episode. However, I rushed to find the heartbeat on the doppler and heard it again, so I'm hoping baby is fine and it's just this stupid bleeding!! :nope:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

whigfield said:


> So sorry lalalo :hugs:
> 
> I had another awful day today. Was in the car on the way to see my mother for the weekend (2 hour journey).. 30 minutes from there, I felt another gush. :( Bright red blood again, and had to sit in it for 30 minutes. Kept gushing, with MASSIVE clots, definitely bigger than the last episode. However, I rushed to find the heartbeat on the doppler and heard it again, so I'm hoping baby is fine and it's just this stupid bleeding!! :nope:

Whig - golly.. I'd be terrified all the time. How are you coping? Glad you could find a heartbeat on your own!


----------



## Breadsticks

whigfield said:


> So sorry lalalo :hugs:
> 
> I had another awful day today. Was in the car on the way to see my mother for the weekend (2 hour journey).. 30 minutes from there, I felt another gush. :( Bright red blood again, and had to sit in it for 30 minutes. Kept gushing, with MASSIVE clots, definitely bigger than the last episode. However, I rushed to find the heartbeat on the doppler and heard it again, so I'm hoping baby is fine and it's just this stupid bleeding!! :nope:

I'm so glad you found baby's heart beat! I can't imagine how stressful that was, I sure hope that your bleeding stops soon!


----------



## JJsmom

Whig - sorry you are having the bleeding again!!!!!!!!!! Hope it slows back up again for you!!!!

nenna - have you applied for presumptive eligibility with medicaid? They did that when I went to my first doc appt on Monday, then they scheduled my scan and said to make sure I give them my form. But I had already applied for medicaid so it is already in the process as well. They said to make sure I keep my presumptive eligibility paper on me until I get my card in the mail.


----------



## Aaisrie

Proof that I bloat like crazy when pregnant!! I know it's bloat because the uterus is below the pelvic line until 10-12 weeks!!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/0ED73094-B29C-4A1F-84E5-039D0CDC2AEA-372-0000002B1709ADAD.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

Lalo...so sorry to hear your news!
Whig- sorry for your crap day...are you putting your feet up? 
Many congrats on the scans ladies!
Mara- are they doing the c-section because of your diabetes and blood pressure? I was taking Adalat blood pressure medication with my first pregnancy. It didn't really help. They were going to hospitalize me around 37 wks because it was so high and the protien levels in my blood were too high. I refused to go...cause I had no idea how bad it really was being my first pregnancy and all. Stupid me! Should have gone in and got the baby out earlier than wait til due day and have all the TRAUMA of a 29 hour labour and emergency c-section.
I am hoping for a more normal birth this time round. My friend who has diabetes just gave birth 2mths ago to a preemie baby- she had to have a c-section too...they tried everything to lower her blood pressure but it wasn't working. I think from memory she had the baby around 32 weeks and the baby spent about a month in he NICU.
I hope you get to carry this little bean as long as possible as long as you can keep your health and the baby isn't stressed. Will pray for you xo
I have a doctor appointment in half an hour...but of course my toddler is napping so I may have to reschedule!


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna noble said:


> I'm so sorry lalalo. Take time to heal and rest.
> 
> I'm having a freakout day. If I lose this baby after seeing the hb it will kill me. I'm just always so scared something is wrong

i know what you mean donna ive also been freaking out big time myself i wanna go to the ER but i dont wanna jinx myself because nothing is wrong but i go the 4th to the doctors! and he is a new one so im hoping maybe if i tell him its my first prenatal visited and that i havent had a scan yet he might just send me :blush: i really want to get a doppler id feel so much better to see the heartbeat but i might have to hold off until next month because me and dh just have are hands tied with bills christmas and all that FUN stuff i wish these darn childsupport checks would start coming in as ds sperm donor has finally got himself a JOB!!! it would help out so much.
donna try not to freak out tho i know its easier said then done especially after all that you been threw!but try this whenever u get a freak out thought try to think of something positive anything!! like when u got married had ur first kissed all the beautiful lights around christmas time or another thing i do is i get down on my knee turn off the lights the tv go somewhere night and quite and talk to god it makes me feel alot better after talking to him:hugs: or if u want PM me if ud like to talk about it:hugs:


whigfield said:


> So sorry lalalo :hugs:
> 
> I had another awful day today. Was in the car on the way to see my mother for the weekend (2 hour journey).. 30 minutes from there, I felt another gush. :( Bright red blood again, and had to sit in it for 30 minutes. Kept gushing, with MASSIVE clots, definitely bigger than the last episode. However, I rushed to find the heartbeat on the doppler and heard it again, so I'm hoping baby is fine and it's just this stupid bleeding!! :nope:

aww whig im so sorry you've had to go threw that:-( thank god for the doppler thou im so glad u found the heartbeat right away im sure if u found a good heartbeat baby is all good<3 i wish the bleeding would stop for you im so sorry you have to go threw all this :hugs: my prays r with u



Aaisrie said:


> Proof that I bloat like crazy when pregnant!! I know it's bloat because the uterus is below the pelvic line until 10-12 weeks!!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/0ED73094-B29C-4A1F-84E5-039D0CDC2AEA-372-0000002B1709ADAD.jpg

aww look at ur belly its cute ive been bloated like hell too sometimes i feel like im 6months pregnant when im barely just 2 lol if only i had a flat tummy like some woman do where u can see as soon as u get alittle bump as with me i cant tell if im fatter or getting a bump lol oh well i know in another month or 2 i'll be getting a nice belly:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

My hubby comes home in 2 weeks!!!! It's so close I miss him so much!! He's been gone for 5 weeks now. 

Question: is anyone else dealing with constipation? I've been dealing with it and it's awful :( 5 days going on 6 Ive barely been able to go. I'm going to have to get an OTC med I'm afraid. I didn't want to take yet another medication with the three I'm already on :(


----------



## Libbysmum

junemomma09 said:


> My hubby comes home in 2 weeks!!!! It's so close I miss him so much!! He's been gone for 5 weeks now.
> 
> Question: is anyone else dealing with constipation? I've been dealing with it and it's awful :( 5 days going on 6 Ive barely been able to go. I'm going to have to get an OTC med I'm afraid. I didn't want to take yet another medication with the three I'm already on :(

Awww how nice to have hubby back! Awesome!
As with constipation...not much...drinking lots of fluids and eating fruit every day, and oats for breakfast. I try to stick to whole grains if I eat bread.
My morning sickness seems to have vanished.:dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma - I was dealing with it off and on but since I tried to eat like the dietitian told me and was miserable, I've had nothing but diarrhea! I don't know if it's that or if I got what DS had on Sunday of last week! He had it for 2 days and was fine. I'm almost done with day 2 so hopefully it starts clearing up soon! TMI but my tooshy hurts!!!!


----------



## maratobe

Hey libbysmum yeah they are doing it because of the diabetes and blood pressure plus because of how I had to have my daughter, she was born early because my placenta ruptured and tore away from my uterus and I bled out, had an emergency c-section, she was born with low blood sugars and we stayed longer in hospital. I do not want that happening again at all!
I am worried about this pregnancy, with everything that can happen it's scaring me.
Hope everyone is well!! Big hugs to the recent angels!! :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Totally understandable. We had a long stay in hospital too cause I had a lot of blood loss cause my placenta was in front so when they cut me open they had to cut it basically- I almost passed out on the operating table cause I lost so much blood. I had 2 blood transfusions after she came out and she had a lot of breathing problems because she got distressed and pooped inside me. Totally feel for you and why you don't want to go through all that again! Being pregnant is risky enough without extra complications!


----------



## kaths101

Wow aaisrie that is an impressive bump.  
You cant see anything with me, I still look fat from my first pregnancy :cry:


----------



## Libbysmum

kaths101 said:


> Wow aaisrie that is an impressive bump.
> You cant see anything with me, I still look fat from my first pregnancy :cry:

DITTO Kath...:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'd be really scared to have a section, both mine have been vaginal births.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and in regards to my belly I'm so stretched out from #2 that the skin is just going back to how it was!! I had an epic bump with him, my friend is a dr in gynae and the MW she works with though my pictures were photoshopped lol This is me at 38 +5 & EDD:
https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262144_1639631411038_2336278_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270555_1655660731761_2456767_n.jpg


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> My hubby comes home in 2 weeks!!!! It's so close I miss him so much!! He's been gone for 5 weeks now.
> 
> Question: is anyone else dealing with constipation? I've been dealing with it and it's awful :( 5 days going on 6 Ive barely been able to go. I'm going to have to get an OTC med I'm afraid. I didn't want to take yet another medication with the three I'm already on :(

so glad ur hubby is coming home!!! i know u are so ready to see him YAY

as far as costipation goes ive been drinking lots of apple juice/water and if it gets too bad some prune juice!!! and ive been going fine so try some of that sweetie<3:hugs:


kaths101 said:


> Wow aaisrie that is an impressive bump.
> You cant see anything with me, I still look fat from my first pregnancy :cry:

u know what im right there with you!! and i feel so ugh cuz my DS is 5yrs old lol i still tell people its baby weight and u know what its true because i never had all this until after i had him?!?!?:blush: it was just so much easier to lose weight before i had a baby,ugh im hoping maybe i'll get lucky like my friend after she had her 2nd baby she got so0o thin im like what the ?!?!!? but i just dont think im that LUCKY haha but remember ladies we all are still BEAUTIFUL no matter WHAT and as long as we love us and our hubbys love us WHO CARES we got fat and stretch marks for a darn good reason:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and in regards to my belly I'm so stretched out from #2 that the skin is just going back to how it was!! I had an epic bump with him, my friend is a dr in gynae and the MW she works with though my pictures were photoshopped lol This is me at 38 +5 & EDD:
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262144_1639631411038_2336278_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270555_1655660731761_2456767_n.jpg

omg lol that bump is so cute u dont need no photoshop <3


----------



## JJsmom

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and in regards to my belly I'm so stretched out from #2 that the skin is just going back to how it was!! I had an epic bump with him, my friend is a dr in gynae and the MW she works with though my pictures were photoshopped lol This is me at 38 +5 & EDD:
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262144_1639631411038_2336278_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270555_1655660731761_2456767_n.jpg

WOW!! That is an epic bump!!!!!


I told everyone at work yesterday by showing them the ultrasound! All but one seemed happy for me! One of them is so bitter in her marriage as she sleeps around on her husband as well, that when I even told her I was engaged she said not to go through with it. But she cant get me down! LOL! I'm still remembering watching my baby bounce around and the tech tell me I have such an active baby! Watching it wave it's arms around everywhere! It just makes me smile every time! I can't wait to see it again in 11 weeks!!! We have our company Christmas party tonight! Going to go for a bit and see how it is as I didn't go last year. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> I'd be really scared to have a section, both mine have been vaginal births.

me too!!! im just so scared that i will be able to feel them cutting me open:wacko: 
i had my son vaginal too and it actually wasnt that bad at all!! i had got a epidril and they did a great job with it i couldnt feel nothing at all my mom and bestfriend had to hold my legs in my air lol and then the doctor had to tell me when to push because i could barely feel the contractions.
then she even cut me lil because she didnt want me to rip and i didnt feel that either but omg as soon as i seen that she was gonna cut me i was freaking out but i much rather do vaginal then c section because u know its so hard to recover after one


----------



## Aaisrie

JJ That's awful, I hate people who do that just to bring others down. I'm glad you're about to enjoy your pregnancy so much!!

ilovehim there was no photoshopping on them! The midwives just didn't think anyone could be so big and not be having twins!! My DS wasn't even that huge, he was 9lb 7oz so not big considering the size of me!!! Hah My DH loves me more with the baby weight than before!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

ilovehim91810 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I'd be really scared to have a section, both mine have been vaginal births.
> 
> me too!!! im just so scared that i will be able to feel them cutting me open:wacko:
> i had my son vaginal too and it actually wasnt that bad at all!! i had got a epidril and they did a great job with it i couldnt feel nothing at all my mom and bestfriend had to hold my legs in my air lol and then the doctor had to tell me when to push because i could barely feel the contractions.
> then she even cut me lil because she didnt want me to rip and i didnt feel that either but omg as soon as i seen that she was gonna cut me i was freaking out but i much rather do vaginal then c section because u know its so hard to recover after oneClick to expand...

I had DD in March 2009 in a birthing pool in a midwife led unit in the hospital, just had the water for pain relief, nothing else. 7lb 10oz
I had DS in July 2011 with just G&A after being induced as they saw meconium on the scan and had no other pain relief. 9lb 7oz

I had no tears and needed no stitches afterwards :)

This time I'm hoping to have a home birth :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

I told everyone at work yesterday by showing them the ultrasound! All but one seemed happy for me! One of them is so bitter in her marriage as she sleeps around on her husband as well, that when I even told her I was engaged she said not to go through with it. But she cant get me down! LOL! I'm still remembering watching my baby bounce around and the tech tell me I have such an active baby! Watching it wave it's arms around everywhere! It just makes me smile every time! I can't wait to see it again in 11 weeks!!! We have our company Christmas party tonight! Going to go for a bit and see how it is as I didn't go last year. I hope everyone has a wonderful day! 

JJ- i had when people try to put you down just because their LIFES arent going the way they want them too:wacko: it sounds to me like you and ur man are very happy together and that you have yourself a good little life going.
you know nobody is perfect & nobody life or marrgie is perfect or kids i mean just nothing!!!
and u know we all go threw hard times married or not married but its ashame that people who are miserable and having problems tell u not to get marry because everyone is different but u know what you will NEVER LEARN nothing if you don't personally go threw it yourself!! i mean em i right?!
i think the best lessons are life lessons im glad ur not letting none of it mess your good spirits up mama<3:hugs: and i hope u have a really good time at the christmas party tonight hopefully they'll have some YUMMY foods that you can eat up hehe
well i gotta go get DS ready for bowling hope u have a wonderful day as well ALL OF YOU


----------



## NennaKay

caro103 said:


> :hi: ladies! great new scans!!
> 
> just wondering anyone else going to stay team yellow? I found out with my son and kinda regretted not having the surprise at the end so am not going to find out this time! xx

We are team yellow ALL the way! My sister found out ASAP and she is having a girl, but our dad didn't want to know... He wanted to be surprised, but my sister shared the news with everyone including Grandma (my Dad's mom) who spilled the beans to him! :dohh:



JJsmom said:


> nenna - have you applied for presumptive eligibility with medicaid? They did that when I went to my first doc appt on Monday, then they scheduled my scan and said to make sure I give them my form. But I had already applied for medicaid so it is already in the process as well. They said to make sure I keep my presumptive eligibility paper on me until I get my card in the mail.

I never got anything on presumptive eligibility... Right now the OB office knows I'm pre-medicaid, but I have no paperwork or anything physical to show for it... So far everyone is giving me the run-around!


----------



## oneandtwo

I have a small belly, its.not.noticeable to.those.who.don't know.me.cause.it.just looks.like i have a gut, but foe me im.already like.bumping.it.on the counter when.im.doing dishes LOL. my belly is usually flush or sunk.in passed my hip bones, its definitely sticking out now. maybe I'll post a picture later :)

i was.way pissed before.i.got.pregnant that my clothes.were too big, cause.it meant i was losing weight but im.glad now.cause even with my little speed bump my pants are.still fitting. dh and i had to go to a Christmas.party last night and my dress still fit! my belly stuck out of it and.was.very tight.in the middle, but.it fit!

the zofran is working great for me, i was able.to.eat two full meals yesterday and only threw up once, yay! I woke up with a raging cold yesterday too though, oh and im 99.98% sure i felt a little baby pop yesterday, im waiting for it to happen again to confirm it but I've been so busy i haven't had time to sit down to notice any feelings! 

and last night we got some great news about my husbands upcoming away time, he'll still miss the birth but WILL be back by the time it is 3-4mos old. im so glad cause last we heard they were going to be gone for way longer and he wouldn't be back til after the 6mo mark.


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> I told everyone at work yesterday by showing them the ultrasound! All but one seemed happy for me! One of them is so bitter in her marriage as she sleeps around on her husband as well, that when I even told her I was engaged she said not to go through with it. But she cant get me down! LOL! I'm still remembering watching my baby bounce around and the tech tell me I have such an active baby! Watching it wave it's arms around everywhere! It just makes me smile every time! I can't wait to see it again in 11 weeks!!! We have our company Christmas party tonight! Going to go for a bit and see how it is as I didn't go last year. I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
> 
> JJ- i had when people try to put you down just because their LIFES arent going the way they want them too:wacko: it sounds to me like you and ur man are very happy together and that you have yourself a good little life going.
> you know nobody is perfect & nobody life or marrgie is perfect or kids i mean just nothing!!!
> and u know we all go threw hard times married or not married but its ashame that people who are miserable and having problems tell u not to get marry because everyone is different but u know what you will NEVER LEARN nothing if you don't personally go threw it yourself!! i mean em i right?!
> i think the best lessons are life lessons im glad ur not letting none of it mess your good spirits up mama<3:hugs: and i hope u have a really good time at the christmas party tonight hopefully they'll have some YUMMY foods that you can eat up hehe
> well i gotta go get DS ready for bowling hope u have a wonderful day as well ALL OF YOU

Yeah, people that are miserable tend to try to make others feel the same. I'm hoping their food is good! I heard they are going to have chicken and fish. I hate fish so hopefully the chicken is good! :) Yes me and my man are happy and I couldn't have found a better match for me! Even my mom was like be careful and don't take it for granted! she said don't get upset about no toilet paper left on the roll, or the toothpaste not being squeezed from the bottom (I actually had already said something about that because I have arthritis in my hands and it's hard to squeeze for me.) But now I'm going to try to not sweat the small stuff and make sure I thank him for everything he does because he sure does a heck of a lot around here at times! He has his moments but then I think about what I have to do and I want to make him just as happy as he makes me. :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

aaisrie- im sorry i thought u said it was photoshop i read it wrong lol that was a big belly but i thought it was cute and as far as no pain meds go let me let u i could have not done it without anything.
my water was already leaking thats why they kept me of course because i was only 38weeks but anyways when the doctor came to check me he broke the rest of my water without telling me and OMG i was then in the worse pain of my LIFE EVER:wacko: i had told the doctor to please cut him out right now i coulndt take it nemore to please knock me out or something i was in so much freaking PAIN!! but as soon as they gave me the ep i was good i couldnt feel a thing.
like i said i could barely feel the baby coming out<3:hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! Bleeding is slowing but still heavier than it was before, so a bit bummed. :nope: I wish the bleeding would stop. I feel so exhausted and ill all the time - I keep having variations of feeling like I'm going to puke, to having an awfully sore and dry throat, to being totally dehydrated. I just feel like I want to sleep forever!

Unfortunately, since I'd bled through my clothes my mom had to put them in the washer.. Along with my iphone. :dohh: So I had to borrow my grandmother's wheelchair to hit the mall today so I could get a replacement (it's a LOT of walking, and I'm not supposed to even stand for very long :nope:). I've never been in a wheelchair before and most people are very polite and respectful, but I've noticed a lot of young women were very rude today - one actually let a door slam behind her right in my face! :growlmad: For the most part people held doors open behind them though which was nice.

Stressful stressful day! I need to sleep for a week! :haha: The good thing is, found the hb twice again today and it's getting easier to find it each time we try. :cloud9:


----------



## Wriggley

Hi all Quick update - i had another scan on friday - got some pictures will share once i managed to get one on the computer.

This scan dated me as 9+5 on friday which means my current due date is 30th JUNE! :shock: :haha: 

Il get my official one at my 12 week scan though


----------



## hopefulhoney

I'm kinda jealous of all this bumps... I just have my usual roll :)
we heard the heartbeat yesterday... it was a beautiful moment. DH is too excited and he keeps putting his hand on my belly at night <3
I too am married to my perfect match. We've been together for 8 years and married for 4 and a half... FINALLY expecting our first babe...
Dreams CAN come true!


----------



## JJsmom

hopefulhoney said:


> I'm kinda jealous of all this bumps... I just have my usual roll :)
> we heard the heartbeat yesterday... it was a beautiful moment. DH is too excited and he keeps putting his hand on my belly at night <3
> I too am married to my perfect match. We've been together for 8 years and married for 4 and a half... FINALLY expecting our first babe...
> Dreams CAN come true!

I also still have my usual roll, no bump. Actually i still have my plenty of bloat on top of my normal roll! I can't wait to start getting a bump!!

Glad you got to hear your baby's heartbeat yesterday!!! It's suck an exciting time to hear it!!!!


----------



## myra

Wriggley said:


> Hi all Quick update - i had another scan on friday - got some pictures will share once i managed to get one on the computer.
> 
> This scan dated me as 9+5 on friday which means my current due date is 30th JUNE! :shock: :haha:
> 
> Il get my official one at my 12 week scan though

Glad to hear you had another good scan! I'm due on June 30th as well:thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

We are definitely funding out if its a boy or girl. Hoping for a boy this tine around. I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Libbysmum

aaisrie I will put up one of me about 3 days before we had Libby...it's just a belly pic really.
 



Attached Files:







belly 9 july 11.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## oneandtwo

Here's my belly from today :) 9+5wks
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-12-01_161713.jpg

like i said, to most it probably doesn't look like anything but to me its the start of a pretty good bump!


----------



## ilovehim91810

oneandtwo said:


> Here's my belly from today :) 9+5wks
> https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-12-01_161713.jpg
> 
> like i said, to most it probably doesn't look like anything but to me its the start of a pretty good bump!

i think ur bump looks great:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## alicecooper

this is my 9 week bump today. Starting to get something on the big side :



I'm expecting to get pretty large though. This was bubba 3 at 41 weeks



mind you I give birth to baby elephants anyway lol. Look at the size of this brute haha :



I'm a little afraid of how big this one is gonna be actually lol


----------



## oneandtwo

Omg alicecooper-that is a big baby! how big was he?! my babies have all been in the 6lbs range!


----------



## donna noble

Im so jealous. I just look fatter! Ok so I just ordered a sonoline. I feel so guilty like it's a waste of money if something goes wrong.: (


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Omg alicecooper-that is a big baby! how big was he?! my babies have all been in the 6lbs range!

aww bless lol I'd be afraid of holding a 6lber - I'm used to mammoths lol.

He was 11lbs 0.7oz

the other two were a little smaller. DD was 10lbs 10oz and DS1 was 10lbs 1oz

but...I was overweight whilst pg with those three though. I got down to normal BMI before getting pregnant this time, so I don't know if that's going to effect the weight of the baby at all. I think I'd die of shock if I had a normal sized baby though lol. I'd be like "that's not mine...it can't be...mine are much bigger than that" lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh my gosh guys. You're totally freaking me out. My survival instincts kicked in and I forgot what most of pregnancy was like, else I may not have decided to do it again! Those full term pics are reminding me what it was like!! Aiiiiee!! here's my 40+6 picture.. https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iUpWXAzVF0I/S3we-4310KI/AAAAAAAAAN4/Y_huG_PujlU/s320/41%2B1.jpg 
Kinda scared to get big all over again. My stretch marks itch just thinking about it. 

Morning sickness has been totally kicking my butt today :( it's been bad. Started the morning with my head in the toilet. I had to jump out of the shower to puke... which is obviously fun... at least the door was shut and hubby had the kiddo this time. I just feel wretched. Been in tears at least 3 different times today. oh my gosh... pregnancy.... oi. Hope everyone else had a better day than I did!! I off to have a Once Upon a Time marathon before bed to try and zone out.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Yeah, people that are miserable tend to try to make others feel the same. I'm hoping their food is good! I heard they are going to have chicken and fish. I hate fish so hopefully the chicken is good! Yes me and my man are happy and I couldn't have found a better match for me! Even my mom was like be careful and don't take it for granted! she said don't get upset about no toilet paper left on the roll, or the toothpaste not being squeezed from the bottom (I actually had already said something about that because I have arthritis in my hands and it's hard to squeeze for me.) But now I'm going to try to not sweat the small stuff and make sure I thank him for everything he does because he sure does a heck of a lot around here at times! He has his moments but then I think about what I have to do and I want to make him just as happy as he makes me. 

jj-yeah you have to def keep a hold of him! believe it or not i used to pick at dh all the time about little stuff but then realized that the little thing i do probably drive him crazy too lol.
i dont care for fish to much either,if i do eat it's got be the REALLY GOOD EXPS kind and has to be cook just right!!! but i def like chicken better because u cant really go wrong with chicken especially fired chicken lol god im starting to get hungry just talk about it and the sad thing is im actually eating right now:blush: i really hope ur having a good time tonight thou and make sure you lemme know how it turn out kk<3

whig-glad to hear that bleeding is slowing down but really sucks that your still having it:-( i really wish it would go away for you but im so glad that u got the doppler and hopefully that puts your mind at rest! i really started to freak out today that i went and got a pregnancy test,i mean i know it doesnt really tell much but i had a bad dream about taken one and it coming back neg so i just had to take one:wacko: i just really hope i get a scan tuesday or atleast get a paper to go get the scan:wacko: i really need to see my baby bean so bad!! :hugs: best of luck tho whig u got a stronge little bean with u this time

wrigg-cant wait to see them!!!! so happy for u<3:hugs:

hopeful-im right there with you i just got fat im gonna try to take alittle pic thou sinces everyone else is sharing theirs lol just dont get scared everyone


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> Oh my gosh guys. You're totally freaking me out. My survival instincts kicked in and I forgot what most of pregnancy was like, else I may not have decided to do it again! Those full term pics are reminding me what it was like!! Aiiiiee!! here's my 40+6 picture.. https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iUpWXAzVF0I/S3we-4310KI/AAAAAAAAAN4/Y_huG_PujlU/s320/41%2B1.jpg
> Kinda scared to get big all over again. My stretch marks itch just thinking about it.
> 
> Morning sickness has been totally kicking my butt today :( it's been bad. Started the morning with my head in the toilet. I had to jump out of the shower to puke... which is obviously fun... at least the door was shut and hubby had the kiddo this time. I just feel wretched. Been in tears at least 3 different times today. oh my gosh... pregnancy.... oi. Hope everyone else had a better day than I did!! I off to have a Once Upon a Time marathon before bed to try and zone out.

ahh don't worry we've got a long way to go before full term again. Sorry to hear you've been so sick. Try nibbling ginger biscuits.

I looove Once Upon a Time :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Omg alicecooper-that is a big baby! how big was he?! my babies have all been in the 6lbs range!
> 
> aww bless lol I'd be afraid of holding a 6lber - I'm used to mammoths lol.
> 
> He was 11lbs 0.7oz
> 
> the other two were a little smaller. DD was 10lbs 10oz and DS1 was 10lbs 1oz
> 
> but...I was overweight whilst pg with those three though. I got down to normal BMI before getting pregnant this time, so I don't know if that's going to effect the weight of the baby at all. I think I'd die of shock if I had a normal sized baby though lol. I'd be like "that's not mine...it can't be...mine are much bigger than that" lolClick to expand...

Golly.. those are some BIG babies!! Mine was 8lb and I thought she was huge! LOL I think she was a couple months old before she was 11lbs. lol. 

Ginger biscuits just give me heartburn :( 

I'm on season one episode 17... I'm just ready for something to actually happen already!! *laughs*


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> I'm on season one episode 17... I'm just ready for something to actually happen already!! *laughs*

I'm up to date with season 2 (forget which episode). A lot has happened trust me :thumbup:


----------



## ilovehim91810

i found these pictures of when my son was just alittle moo moo


----------



## Libbysmum

alicecooper said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I'm on season one episode 17... I'm just ready for something to actually happen already!! *laughs*
> 
> I'm up to date with season 2 (forget which episode). A lot has happened trust me :thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG Alice I had to Laugh at the photos you put up...cause you are not very tall are you and to carry those giant...and you are doing it all again!:haha:
I thought my daughter was a giant at almost 9 pounds! Sheeesh I would definately be asking for all the drugs if I had an 11 pounder!:wacko:


----------



## tsyhanochka

I've got the bloat. I've got IBS so I'm no stranger to it. I have had wicked nausea this week. First part of the week I was super sick but eating as soon as I get up has helped that. 
I've been cramping again this week. Had it 2 weeks ago. I think bits stretching and constipation with gas. I had to cut out meat as it grossed me out and I started feeling better as the pasta I was living on got things moving. 
Midwife is on Friday I have lots to ask her. I'll feel better once I hear a heartbeat. I still can seem to connect with the baby. I hope hearing it will help. I just feel like junk. 
DH is excited and coming to our appointment. He only ever says we are pregnant which is nice. He's been so helpful doing dishes as they make me sick and he's cutting fruit and veggies for me. Let's me be lazy if I'm tired. I'm so lucky. 
We are team yellow I feel its the one true surprise you get in life. 
Going back to get more water and rest. 
Hugs ladies!


----------



## TonyaG

First timer here and you guys are freaking me out!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

TonyaG - don't worry!! it's freaky to think about but we mostly went back to normal human beings afterwards! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't think there was any difference giving birth to dd (7lb 10oz) than ds at (9lb 7oz) I don't think the pain was any different. If anything I would say labour is easier with a bigger baby!!! Plus I had no stitches or anything so aftercare was a doddle too!!


----------



## Wriggley

omg alice that is an amazing bump! i was always jealous of people with bigger bumps them me with my son.

I had a tiny football bump and my son was titchy when he was born! Early baby and tiny baby clothes where MASSIVE on him he weighed 6lb 5oz but he must have been hiding it somewhere as he was a proper skinny bub and he was smaller then a 4lb baby in the bed opposite us


----------



## caro103

oneandtwo said:


> and last night we got some great news about my husbands upcoming away time, he'll still miss the birth but WILL be back by the time it is 3-4mos old. im so glad cause last we heard they were going to be gone for way longer and he wouldn't be back til after the 6mo mark.

wow, glad he's coming home sooner than expected, but still sorry he's going to miss the first few months :hugs:



whigfield said:


> Thanks everyone! Bleeding is slowing but still heavier than it was before, so a bit bummed. :nope: I wish the bleeding would stop. I feel so exhausted and ill all the time - I keep having variations of feeling like I'm going to puke, to having an awfully sore and dry throat, to being totally dehydrated. I just feel like I want to sleep forever!
> 
> Stressful stressful day! I need to sleep for a week! :haha: The good thing is, found the hb twice again today and it's getting easier to find it each time we try. :cloud9:

so glad the bleedings slowing again and you're finding the hb easier and easier!! xx



hopefulhoney said:


> I'm kinda jealous of all this bumps... I just have my usual roll :)
> we heard the heartbeat yesterday... it was a beautiful moment. DH is too excited and he keeps putting his hand on my belly at night <3
> I too am married to my perfect match. We've been together for 8 years and married for 4 and a half... FINALLY expecting our first babe...
> Dreams CAN come true!

aww that's so lovely!! yay to finally be having your 1st bubba :D



oneandtwo said:


> Here's my belly from today :) 9+5wks
> https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-12-01_161713.jpg
> 
> like i said, to most it probably doesn't look like anything but to me its the start of a pretty good bump!

that looks pretty impressive to me, especially if your tummy normally caves in!! have you told everyone?? if not they'll def be guessing!!



alicecooper said:


> this is my 9 week bump today. Starting to get something on the big side :
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting to get pretty large though. This was bubba 3 at 41 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> mind you I give birth to baby elephants anyway lol. Look at the size of this brute haha :
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little afraid of how big this one is gonna be actually lol

wow that's an impressive bump and bubba!! gorgeous bump now :D, you def do have big babies!!



TonyaG said:


> First timer here and you guys are freaking me out!!

aww really don't worry hun, everyone will give you their stories but we all made it through in the end!!

I'm hoping for another home birth, actually enjoyed most of my labour!! not right at the end before the pushing started but looking back i was in transition at that point. We all live to tell the story and it can't be that bad as so many people are doing it all again :D xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Caro-no one around has guessed at all! but we don't live near any family so we've been able to keep it quiet, my boys haven't even noticed!! lol we're waiting til the new year to tell everyone :)

btw that is amazing that you did a home birth! with my last, i was very interested in doing a home birth but there were ZERO midwife willing to travel to my location to deliver me :( we're in the same situation this time too.


----------



## Pink Flowers

and I thought I was big with my 7lb12oz baby haha!


----------



## ilovehim91810

i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.

have a great day!


----------



## donna noble

ilovehim91810 said:


> i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> have a great day!

why do you feel that way? Maybe just hormones are getting to you? You are always really supportive of everyone. I would miss you if you didn't post. :)


----------



## JessinChi

A little late, but here is our 9w1d ultrasound with baby measuring at 9w3d! We are so excited 
 



Attached Files:







baby b ultrasound.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pink Flowers

That's a lovely picture Jess x


----------



## myra

ilovehim91810 said:


> i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> have a great day!

I hope you stay with us and that it's just hormones as Donna asked! You're one of our regulars here and so supportive.

My hormones have def been doing a number on me. I'm in a bit of a tiff with a friend of mine~ she started the whole thing in an email message and if it weren't for hormones, I prob would have waited and sent a more thought out response instead sending an angry message in response. So now she's not responded and I feel like I'm always the bigger person in that relationship so I don't want to be the one again to soothe everything over. I'm sure I'll eventually get past it but for now that's how I feel.

And last night I was watching a movie with my OH~ the main story line being that teh characters were preparing for a world championship MMA (mixed martial arts) fight. Not a kind of movie I'd usually get into but thought this was quite good- at the end when the 2 brothers had to fight each other, I was bawling. Not just a few tears coming down but trying hard not to sob. He just looked over at me and said "Oh My God," shocked that i was so upset but I just found it a very emotional scene :blush:


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> have a great day!

:( Don't feel like an outcast!!!! You are very supportive and we love your posts!!!

As far as last night went, the Christmas party was fun! The fried chicken they had was dry, but OMG! I ate THREE salad plate fulls of half piled up with corn and half piled up with pasta salad!! It was so good it was horrible! I couldn't stop eating it! I felt like such a pig! OH said he was going to ask them if I could have a to go plate. LOL!!!! I said NO don't do that! We didn't win any of the door prizes or hams but we had lots of fun! DS came in 3rd for the scavenger hunt they had! Two adults were left and they asked for everyone to find a Christmas earring and the two girls were wearing them so he lost. I had everything for him except for one thing which someone else helped him with! which was an out of state drivers license. I had everything else they asked for. HAHAHA!!! I said see, i knew I kept all this stuff in my purse for a reason! LOL! He ended up passing out at about 9:30 sprawled across 3 chairs. LOL!


----------



## alicecooper

ilovehim91810 said:


> i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> have a great day!

there are 144 bumps in this thread. I don't feel like I know anybody at all, there are just far too many people here for it to be intimate enough to really make friends, but I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## mvosse

So ladies let's get to know everyone.

I'm Meg, my OH is Joshua, my Princess Peanut is Kailee. I'm divorced. Live in Wisconsin. Orignally from Washington state. My mom and I are really close, as long as I don't upset her. She doesn't know I'm pregnant again, as I know she will fly off the handle. So I'm waiting until after the holidays to tell her, so they aren't ruined. My dad is deceased (he died when I was 14), I have a huge extended family (42 cousins). I haven't been posting on here a bunch but I do read. It goes faster, as looking at the computer screen tends to make my MS act up. I'll be 26 in January and my OH is already 26. As you can tell from my ticker my DD will be 7 a few weeks before this bean arrives (God willing!!). 

Maybe we should work on getting to know our groupmates better!


----------



## donna noble

I'm also from wi! My name is michelle not Donna. Donna noble is my favorite character from doctor who


----------



## junemomma09

Wow! I've never made it to 40 weeks so I'm wondering how far I'll go with this one. 
With DD I delivered at 38+6 weeks and DS I delivered at 37+0 weeks.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ilovehim *- i've found it's always the case on these kind of forums that everyone feels like they're being ignored! there's just so much going on that it's hard for us to reply to each and every person. I've actually thought that people reply to you most. :) You should stick around. We'd miss you.

I'm Becca, my little girl is almost 3 and I've been married 11 years :) I'm British and American. I have both citizenships. Anything else you could ever want to know about me you'll find at my blog for which there's a link at the bottom of the page. Haven't updated it much recently cause I've been busy feeling sorry for myself! lol I hate morning sickness!!!! It's driving me batty!

I'm off to convince my hubby to take a shower since we're supposed to be going Christmas tree shopping today.


----------



## JJsmom

Maybe the front page can be updated with our actual names beside our user names to help us!! I'm very bad at remembering names and it's worse since I'm pregnant!! 

I'm Cindy and I'm 32. OH (Corey) is 24, DS (JJ) will turn 9 at the end of January. 

Wow, so OH has been very moody today! He's been just a pain! So I was talking with him and he said he hasn't been but like I told him earlier I couldn't even bare to look at him because everything I was doing was wrong. So I kept my head down and just made breakfast for him and left it at that. Apparently he had asked his mom what his blood type was and she said she thinks O- and asked why he wanted to know. He said I was curious. So he had set a text up that said "Mom, Cindy is 9 weeks pregnant." He hadn't hit send yet. I'm like sweetie you need to do it when you are ready to do it. He said no I have to be the one to hit the send button. I refused so he finally deleted it and sent that message to his stepdad instead. He said he's afraid she's going to disown him because she told him he better not ever have a kid until he's in his 30's because he won't be able to do anything ever again if he does. I started to tear up and said you know what? I said I had my son at 23 and I wouldn't change that for the world!!! What didn't I get to do? I didnt get to party all I wanted because I was a mom but that isnt that important. I started school after I had my son. I have done so much wonderful things since I've had my son. I said I never lived my life until after I had my son and I've been able to do so many things and they are all with him! He has been my entire world up until you joined it as well! There is nothing like having a child and knowing what fun you get to do because of that little one! They bring the fun out in you! Even if I have my moments when DS annoys me. But that's part of it! I said if I have to go back and do it all over, I would do it the exact same way! I said if your mom feels that she didnt get to have a life because you were born when she was 23/24 then that's her opinion only. She had a daughter when she was 18 and gave her up. But she can't get mad at her son for having his own life and having a child! He will have a life as a loving devoted dad and husband to a family that loves him to death! 

Sorry for the rant. I just can't understand why a mom would be that way. My mom wasn't excited for us the first day but the next day she was excellent! I don't want him to regret our child because of his mother.


----------



## caro103

oneandtwo said:


> Caro-no one around has guessed at all! but we don't live near any family so we've been able to keep it quiet, my boys haven't even noticed!! lol we're waiting til the new year to tell everyone :)
> 
> btw that is amazing that you did a home birth! with my last, i was very interested in doing a home birth but there were ZERO midwife willing to travel to my location to deliver me :( we're in the same situation this time too.

aw thanks hun, that's such a shame there's no midwifes willing to assist :(, it was the most amazing experience!



ilovehim91810 said:


> i just wanted to say good bye and good luck to everyone!! no i didnt lose the baby or nothing bad is going on with me but i just feel like a out cast here so im just gonna go on my way H&H 9months everyone maybe i'll pop in here and there to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> have a great day!

:hugs: I agree with the other ladies, don't leave! its deffo hard to reply to each person and sometimes it might seem like you're missed. I deffo have been reading everything you've put, just not always replied, sorry! 



i'll not stand a chance of remembering everyones names!! lol. Only just got to grips with the april group i was in with alex a few mths back :). and that grp has really shrunk now to only about 15 or so ladies (people didn't come back on bnb after having bubbas etc :(). But anyways, I'm Caro, from the UK, married for 5yrs and have a son already called Alex, oh and i'm 28, 29in feb :D xx


----------



## myra

Myra is my nickname but thats what most people call me so it feels very familiar when I'm called Myra on here  My OH and I live in Boston and we're both 39. This will be our first. I've moved around he states a bit growing up and he's from the UK. We're both teachers. 

I've told my family (parents and sibs) and they are all SO excited for us. I've told 3 friends at work but we're waiting to tell our boss (we work together) until after our next scan at 12 weeks. I can't wait to tell, esp because it will make dressing for work easier. I keep waiting for students to notice and ask, but I'm sure my belly is really only noticeable if you know...I


----------



## alicecooper

mvosse said:


> So ladies let's get to know everyone.
> 
> I'm Meg, my OH is Joshua, my Princess Peanut is Kailee. I'm divorced. Live in Wisconsin. Orignally from Washington state. My mom and I are really close, as long as I don't upset her. She doesn't know I'm pregnant again, as I know she will fly off the handle. So I'm waiting until after the holidays to tell her, so they aren't ruined. My dad is deceased (he died when I was 14), I have a huge extended family (42 cousins). I haven't been posting on here a bunch but I do read. It goes faster, as looking at the computer screen tends to make my MS act up. I'll be 26 in January and my OH is already 26. As you can tell from my ticker my DD will be 7 a few weeks before this bean arrives (God willing!!).
> 
> Maybe we should work on getting to know our groupmates better!

42 cousins?! Holy mackerel! I thought I had a lot with 14 cousins! Wowzers!



Okay umm....me....I'm Nat (not alice...I'm just a fan of Alice Cooper). I'm nearly 29 (birthday is 20th December and I'm not looking forward to it this year because a) money is so tight and b) it'll be the last of my twenties!)

I live with DH Phil who is 36. We've been together 11 and a half years, and married 7 and a half. Then there's our three kiddos (see tickers in my sig). 

I love rock music, reading, writing (just written a novel which my DH is currently laying out in indesign so that I can self-publish it), watching a wide variety of TV series, and food....I think I love food far far too much actually lol.

I'm Catholic, I was born in France (my dad is French) but moved to the UK when I was 3 (my mam was born in the UK but both her parents were Polish - they came to England after WWII). I have dual nationality (French/British).

In terms of family, I'm an only child though I have a step-brother but I barely know him and very rarely see him.

I have a little dog. She's a Lhasa Apso cross Papillon called Fluffy and she's 16 months old. She's very sweet.

I think that's about it really. This is us lot on holiday in Spain this year (in September)


and this is the canine


----------



## alicecooper

JJsmom said:


> Maybe the front page can be updated with our actual names beside our user names to help us!! I'm very bad at remembering names and it's worse since I'm pregnant!!
> 
> I'm Cindy and I'm 32. OH (Corey) is 24, DS (JJ) will turn 9 at the end of January.
> 
> Wow, so OH has been very moody today! He's been just a pain! So I was talking with him and he said he hasn't been but like I told him earlier I couldn't even bare to look at him because everything I was doing was wrong. So I kept my head down and just made breakfast for him and left it at that. Apparently he had asked his mom what his blood type was and she said she thinks O- and asked why he wanted to know. He said I was curious. So he had set a text up that said "Mom, Cindy is 9 weeks pregnant." He hadn't hit send yet. I'm like sweetie you need to do it when you are ready to do it. He said no I have to be the one to hit the send button. I refused so he finally deleted it and sent that message to his stepdad instead. He said he's afraid she's going to disown him because she told him he better not ever have a kid until he's in his 30's because he won't be able to do anything ever again if he does. I started to tear up and said you know what? I said I had my son at 23 and I wouldn't change that for the world!!! What didn't I get to do? I didnt get to party all I wanted because I was a mom but that isnt that important. I started school after I had my son. I have done so much wonderful things since I've had my son. I said I never lived my life until after I had my son and I've been able to do so many things and they are all with him! He has been my entire world up until you joined it as well! There is nothing like having a child and knowing what fun you get to do because of that little one! They bring the fun out in you! Even if I have my moments when DS annoys me. But that's part of it! I said if I have to go back and do it all over, I would do it the exact same way! I said if your mom feels that she didnt get to have a life because you were born when she was 23/24 then that's her opinion only. She had a daughter when she was 18 and gave her up. But she can't get mad at her son for having his own life and having a child! He will have a life as a loving devoted dad and husband to a family that loves him to death!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I just can't understand why a mom would be that way. My mom wasn't excited for us the first day but the next day she was excellent! I don't want him to regret our child because of his mother.

ahh that sucks. I guess this is probably something you and your OH are having trouble seeing eye-to-eye on maybe because it's something you've done already (had a child) whereas he's just starting out and maybe feels new and nervous about the whole thing. He needs to understand though that he's not a child any more, and his mother needs to understand that too.

I had my first at 21 and I really felt too young at the time, and I thought my parents would think the same, but oddly enough they didn't, they thought it was fine.

Having a child in ones early 20s is perfectly acceptable. There is no reason your OH ought to have waited until he was in his 30s and his mum just needs to accept it. And tbh your OH needs to grow some balls and just tell her that ;)

I'm sure things will be fine though, he's probably just nervous, and really his mother will come around to the idea of it all when she finds out, I'm sure. She'll have no choice lol.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello :) 

I am Gemma, 25 and I have Oliver who is 2 and nearly 9 months. I am due on the 25th July and this will be our last baby, we only want two, unless this is twins which is highly doubtful


----------



## JJsmom

I've told him myself that he needs to cut the umbilical cord from his mother and become a man. He is planning on the joining the Army next year so I know that will help him grow up some. Another thing is when they station him he will no longer be beside his mom constantly and he'll have to get used to the fact. He stated earlier she likes to be the dictator and won't even allow his little brother who is almost 17 to get his drivers license yet because she wants to be there for his every move. Even their grandma says they have soft hands because she babies them so much and won't make men out of them. LOL! He is very excited to have our little one. He loves my son as his own and he very much looks forward to being a dad himself. He's just scare of his own mother and that she'll disown him. Basically like she did his sister when she was born and gave her up. Luckily her mother took her and raised her as her own and so my OH still gets to talk to and see her but she has nothing to do with her mother just like their mom has nothing to do with her. It's all about her and what she wants. She wasn't happy when we got engaged and I know she's not going to be happy about this. But we are his family as well and as long as he's happy then I'm happy.


----------



## tlh97990

my name is Tara and I'm 23 my husband is Randy and he is 33. We have a daughter that turned 1 November 2nd and her Name is Madelyn. this baby was not planned but we're def. excited!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey Everyone, 
I'm not so cool with my name being online but everyone calls me T so feel free, but Tsyhanochka is just fine too. That's the Ukrainian nickname DH gave me after seeing all my long flowy skirts. It means gypsy girl in Ukrainian, and there's a folk song that he'll sing sometimes to me which is now one of my favourites. I'm Canadian, like 8 generations Canadian, and DH is Ukrainian and only been here for 10 years. 

We have a little dog named Molly, she's a shihtzu-toy poodle mix. 

I'm nervous about how my family will take the news, more so because we aren't religious and they will expect us to baptize the baby which we won't be doing. Also, my mom is one of the least tactful people I know... so she could either be super happy about things or snotty about me never coming home to visit. I won't hold my breath for well wishes that's for sure. When I called to tell her we had eloped, I didn't expect an awesome response but I got 'Is he even Catholic?'. We've been together for over 3 years, she's met him twice... and she asks now... just had to find something to be cranky about. *sigh*

Anyway that's us. 

Back to my sofa and duvet, MS seems to get me most on the weekends... so sick this morning!


----------



## whigfield

My name is Laura, hubby is Steve and we live in Lincolnshire. :wave: (Please don't worry about using my first name though - whig is fine.)

We don't have any children (yet!) but we have... 2 dogs, 2 cats, tropical fish and a few fancy mice. :haha: We're very much dog people and joke that our child is going to grow up with their own personal zoo at hand. :haha:

We're both gadget geeks and seeing as I've been forced to rest for this pregnancy so far I've been taking advantage of my Samsung Note tablet. :cloud9: However, my excuse is that I'm self-employed and I'm a work-from-home computer programmer so it comes with the territory! Hubby however is just male and works in the Royal Air Force. :thumbup:

My family are over the moon about the news as they know how long we were trying and the miscarriages we faced. OH's family are in two places - his dad lives up in Scotland and his mum lives in our hometown, and they both can be.. Difficult. :dohh: We *think* they are basically happy for us though!

We would like 2-3 children but obviously we're going to see how we go with one right now.. :haha: If it turns out we can only end up having one (this is a clomid pregnancy) then we'll be so grateful for that. OH can't wait to be a daddy and it makes my heart swell just thinking about it! :cloud9: I am really scared about having a baby even though we want it so much, it feels like such a massive responsibility and I'm terrified I'll do everything wrong. :dohh: But then I remember that you see some people who don't even seem qualified to raise a _plant_ breeze through raising their kids so hopefully we'll pick it up! :haha:

We plan to homeschool (I was homeschooled and when I did eventually have to go to school due to my mum's work commitments I was lightning years ahead of the other kids), breastfeed (if we can), and generally be open about everything else. Neither of us are religious and we won't get our baby christened, but we have a good support network of friends and I'm sure we'll appoint some "god"parents anyway. :haha:

No idea what else to say, so leave it there.

Hi everyone! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

whigfield said:


> My name is Laura, hubby is Steve and we live in Lincolnshire. :wave: (Please don't worry about using my first name though - whig is fine.)
> 
> We don't have any children (yet!) but we have... 2 dogs, 2 cats, tropical fish and a few fancy mice. :haha: We're very much dog people and joke that our child is going to grow up with their own personal zoo at hand. :haha:
> 
> We're both gadget geeks and seeing as I've been forced to rest for this pregnancy so far I've been taking advantage of my Samsung Note tablet. :cloud9: However, my excuse is that I'm self-employed and I'm a work-from-home computer programmer so it comes with the territory! Hubby however is just male and works in the Royal Air Force. :thumbup:
> 
> My family are over the moon about the news as they know how long we were trying and the miscarriages we faced. OH's family are in two places - his dad lives up in Scotland and his mum lives in our hometown, and they both can be.. Difficult. :dohh: We *think* they are basically happy for us though!
> 
> We would like 2-3 children but obviously we're going to see how we go with one right now.. :haha: If it turns out we can only end up having one (this is a clomid pregnancy) then we'll be so grateful for that. OH can't wait to be a daddy and it makes my heart swell just thinking about it! :cloud9: I am really scared about having a baby even though we want it so much, it feels like such a massive responsibility and I'm terrified I'll do everything wrong. :dohh: But then I remember that you see some people who don't even seem qualified to raise a _plant_ breeze through raising their kids so hopefully we'll pick it up! :haha:
> 
> We plan to homeschool (I was homeschooled and when I did eventually have to go to school due to my mum's work commitments I was lightning years ahead of the other kids), breastfeed (if we can), and generally be open about everything else. Neither of us are religious and we won't get our baby christened, but we have a good support network of friends and I'm sure we'll appoint some "god"parents anyway. :haha:
> 
> No idea what else to say, so leave it there.
> 
> Hi everyone! :happydance: :haha:

You will be completely surprised how much will come naturally to you once your little one is in your arms! You will have questions but you'll figure out the questions. :) You'll be a great mommy!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Loving everyone's bumps! I turned 7 weeks today, here's me heavily bloating:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/007-1.jpg

As for my introduction, my name is Jill., I mostly go by SB on here though and that's fine, and I'm 24. I've been married for three years to my husband Bill, and we have a 17 month old litte girl named Katie Belle that I'm a stay at home mommy to. We have three dogs, a Bernese Mountain Dog named Sophie, a Cairn Terrier named Bandit, and a Golden Retriever named Danny. 

I'm currently still breastfeeding my little girl, she's become an addict since I got pregnant. In total, we'd love 4-6 kids, and we're extremely excited to add on to our family. We also plan to homeschool our children. I was homeschooled and DH wishes he was as he had to go outside of public school to get most of his education. I'm excited to start Katie next year on preschool lessons.

I run a small online business selling crochet character hats, I love to crochet and sew. I like hands on hobbies. 

That's all I can think of. Oh, and to update on my scan, baby looked good. Too early to hear a heartbeat, which I didn't like (I'd rather wait until 8-9 weeks for a scan, but I couldn't be choosey!) and everything else looks good, so that's a relief! Morning sickness is really picking up now.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am Emily (36) my hubby is Greg (34) and our daughter is Liberty (16mths)
I am Australian, He is from the USA. We were married in 2010 and got pregnant within a few months of being married. Our daughter was born here in Australia, we plan to have this one here too. I can get her citizenship by registering her birth with the US Government but haven't done this yet.
Becca I would be interested to know about your citizenship process. Did it take a long time/expense? My hubby has become a permanent resident here.


----------



## xkatiex

I'm Katie :) I'm 26 and my hubs in 24 he will be 25 in jan. we've been together for 8 years married 3, we are originally from Iowa but moved to Illinois-chicagoland for his job. we tried to get pregnant for almost 2 years. we have a cat, she hates other people, so we are nervous for when the baby comes. 
i'm a hairstylist and work at a beauty supply store. i like movies, music, tattoos, art, old cars, animals, shopping, cards, games, laughing, and crafts....

we haven't told anyone except my boss, we are telling everyone at christmas!


----------



## sue_88

OOOO I've been MIA all day Xmas shopping - but I love that we are doing intros.

I'm Sue (as if you didn't guess already!!) and I am 24. My former partner (and FOB) is 35, and unfortunately we are now not together due to his lies. We don't talk at all any more and he isn't a part of our lives.

I live by myself well with my Bunny!) in rural Shropshire, and have a few friends near by. I'm a Food Scientist by trade and absolutely love my job - in fact the thought of giving it up for 7 months slightly scares me haha.

This is my first baby, and much much wanted baby - at least on my part anyway - and I have an amazing supportive family of Mum, Dad, 2 sisters, Grandpa, Aunties & Cousins. I'm very blessed.


----------



## Libbysmum

Whig- I thought about homeschooling too. My brother's kids get homeschooled but next year my sisterinlaw has to work so they are going to do it via correspondence and the little one is going to a public school down the road from their house. 
I am sure I could teach my kids what they need to know because teaching is my other career besides motherhood and wife stuff. But my daughter is very social and I don't want it to harm her socially. I hope that I can be organised enough for it or she will end up in a school of some form...private or public? will cross that bridge if we get to it!


----------



## sue_88

I just bought a doppler!! :) yaya, looking forward to receiving it and seeing if I can hear my munchkin! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi!

I'm eve, my DH and I got married on Nov 10th this year. We already have 2 children, Saraya is nearly 4 and Atticus is coming 18 months. We had a number of early losses trying for Atticus and started trying for baby3 at the start of this year only to put it on the back burner when we were trying to do wedding stuff and miraculously got pregnant the week of the wedding!!
We have an outside cat called Dr Sweets and live in a rented cottage on a dairy farm in Northern Ireland :) both DH and I are 30 :)


----------



## JJsmom

I know we talked about this before, but what kind is a good doppler? I tried looking them up on amazon and not having much luck by typing in baby doppler. Thank you!


----------



## Aaisrie

I used a summer one with both my pregnancies :)


----------



## tlh97990

i love this whole introducing ourselves thing!!

so has anyone else's boobs like doubled in size already? i feel like mine did overnight!!! i don't remember them getting this big this fast with my first!


----------



## Breadsticks

This is neat :)

My name is Amanda, I'm 25, and I've been married to my husband for 3.5 years. This is our first baby but we do have furbabies...a dog and 3 cats. We were very fortunate and did not TTC for long, as a matter of fact we got our first BFP exactly 3 weeks after we decided to TTC (I have pretty short cycles). We were WTT forever though, at least it felt like it to me lol. I'd say we waited a solid 2 years or so. 

We ideally would like to have 4 kids (my husband comes from a family of 15 kids lol) but it really depends on timing I guess! I definitely want our child to at least have a sibling, I grew up an only child till my little brother was born when I was in high school and he is my life!

Yes, my boobs are huge compared to their regular size! Crazy!

Nikki, it's up to you what you want to do but I don't think any of us feel like you don't fit in. We're all in this together :)


----------



## JJsmom

WOOOHOOOOO!!! OH told his mom today!!!! She is excited!!! That means so much to me!!! It is such a weight lifted off his shoulders which means I don't have to deal with a depressed OH!!! He was so mopey when he left today for work. I couldn't get him to cheer up for anything! He had text his stepdad that I am pregnant. So he finally talked to him and told him how he felt about it and he talked to his mom about an hour and a half later and she is really excited and proud of him. This means so much to us!!! She said we need to get together soon! YAY!!


----------



## myra

Yes- boobs have definitely grown already! I'm usually a B/C cup and today I had to buy new bras since I wasn't fitting the C's anymore. 

I also bought my 1st maternity clothes today...that was exciting. My sis, who's pregnant with her second, advised me to look at second-hand stores for maternity clothes since you wear them for such a short time and they can be so costly. So i did-I ended up with 8 tops and 2 pairs of pants for just over $60! (I think it helped that the thrift store i went to is in the midst of some wealthier towns so the quality of the donations given there seems quite good. We have another store of the same chain here in the city and I think the donations there either arent as good or must get picked over very quickly since I've not found anything there)

10 weeks today!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Boobs definitely are growing. I'm excited - since Katie slowed her nursing, my boobs started to look a bit flat! Now they're full again - yay! Lol 

But last time I went from a C to a DD. hoping the change isnt so dramatic this time.


----------



## oneandtwo

Im slow today!!

im Bonnie(26) DH is Casey (26) we've been together 10yrs and married for 8. we have three sons, Cowen (7), Jonas (5) and finnigan who will be 19mos on the 4th. we ttc with all three boys suffered losses before our first, then between our first and second and then went through 4 losses trying to conceive Finn, this baby was a complete surprise, doubly really cause we've never just conceived before its always been such work for us, and we were thinking we were done having children LOL . We also have two fur*sons* a 18mo boxer named Roscoe and a 4yo shar pei named Jack. we also have two fire belly toads named harry and cricket

i run a non profit crochet "business" and use all profits to sponsor shelter dogs, we used to foster foe the local shelter and rescues as well. i also do in home daycare :) my husband is in the navy and has been for about 4 1/2 yrs. oh we live in CA! hmm im not sure what else to put. I am not religious, my husband is non-denominational. we don't teach religion to our children (but we do answer any questions that arise  ) so they will not be baptized or anything like that


----------



## oneandtwo

Oh my boobs have actually shrunk! i weaned my son shortly after finding out we were expecting and they have shriveled up. its nice! haha they were around a DD and i think now about a small D

*hiding* i bought maternity clothes when i was barely 5wks they still don't fit but someone was selling a large garbage bag full of name brand maternity wear in my size for $5 i had to take it!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*JJsmom* - yaay for the good response! :D

*SugarBeth *- I can't imagine nursing while pregnant! The boobs... they ache!! (that said - one of the reasons we put off trying for so long is because I had to requirements. J had to be weaned and in her own bed. We stopped nursing at 26 months and she's still learning how to stay in her own room all night!)

We're planning on a dog in a few years.. I'm really keen on a Bernese! My husband doesn't want such a large dog ... he'll just have to get used to it! :D

*Libbysmum* - it was kinda pricey... around 600 pounds I think for 2 of us. My husband's parents are both Scottish but he was born in America and they never got around to applying for his British citizenship so we had to! It was just a test and some paperwork..actually a lot of paperwork! Had to account from every trip out of the UK since I'd become resident!! The test was really simple though. only took my 4 minutes to finish it! 

*xkatiex* - our cat hated other people too. Loved us but no one else. The day we brought the baby home though she was smitten. Like she knew it was part of us and needed her love. Never scratched, bitten or even hissed at her!! I was so relieved. 

*Aaisrie* - Nov 10th is our anniversary too! 

*tlh97990* - boobs not bigger yet but definitely sore. Actually looking forward to them perking up at bit as they seriously deflated after 2 years of nursing! I was like... HEY! Where'd you go?!

This is definitely our last baby. I cannot handle this pregnancy lark. The mommy stuff I've got down. The growing a baby part.. not so much. I feel like I'm just going to curl up and die. I get overheated so fast, nauseous all the time. The heartburn has started to arrive. I get dizzy and woozy. Went for a walk with OH and the little one today... had to turn around 20 minutes in because I just couldn't keep up. I was so thirsty and exhausted. But get this, back in October I was easy doing an hour 3 times a week at the gym. Hard core cardio burning around 800 calories a class! So it's not like I'm generally out of shape. Babies just suck everything out of me!! Lucky they're so bloody lovable!! :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm Samantha and I'm 25. Dh is 25 also. DD is Rosie and she is 20 months on the 11. We have 3 dogs- one is a 7yr old lab/pitbull mix, a 3 yr old mcnab and pitbull mix as well as a 6mo old blue nose pitbull. Dh found the oldest in the woods nearly dead when she was almost 1. We rescued the 3yr old when she was 12weeks and the puppybwe got after finding the mom lost and returning her to the owner. He said he had just bred her and if we wanted a puppy we could have one. The mom was amazing with our DD so we couldn't pass on the pup. 
If this bub is a boy it will likely be our last. 
Umm I am in the April group with caro and will probably continue to use usernames instead of real names. 
I live off the grid (no power without generator) and mt only internet is on my phone for now so I may not always post or reply to everyone.


----------



## xkatiex

BeccaMichelle said:


> *JJsmom* - yaay for the good response! :D
> 
> 
> *xkatiex* - our cat hated other people too. Loved us but no one else. The day we brought the baby home though she was smitten. Like she knew it was part of us and needed her love. Never scratched, bitten or even hissed at her!! I was so relieved.


i hope our cat acts the same!!!!!!! i'im so worried about it!!! if anything i might have to give her kitty xanax lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

xkatiex said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *xkatiex* - our cat hated other people too. Loved us but no one else. The day we brought the baby home though she was smitten. Like she knew it was part of us and needed her love. Never scratched, bitten or even hissed at her!! I was so relieved.
> 
> 
> i hope our cat acts the same!!!!!!! i'im so worried about it!!! if anything i might have to give her kitty xanax lolClick to expand...

Well if you do have problems let me know. (I'm a feline behaviorist) Hopefully the mixed smells will be enough. But definitely rub a baby blanket around your cat's face and then cuddle baby with it and give back to the kitty before you come home with the new one. it'll help her relax and understand that the baby is part of her family.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey Ladies, I know it's been awhile but we've been very busy lately. I need some help hopefully. Has anyone heard of Pelvic Girdle Pain or PGP. I had it with my first, not as bad with my second and now with this one I'm in agony. Come night time I can barley move and sometime just tensing a muscle sends shooting pain. Has anyone dealt with this and what did you do?


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my blood test results today...146000! So glad they rose that much! Doctor is monitoring my blood pressure too and today it was perfect! YAY!
Anyhow the hormones hit me today while getting quotes for a car service. The dude on the phone said one price then when I got there I was told a completely different price. He also said I could drop the car off around 1 and pick it up later in the afternoon. The guy at the counter said no that I would have to drop the car in at 8am and it MAY be done by lunchtime. I totally flipped out at them and my DH said it was embarrassing which it probably was a little but seriously they need to be straight with people not give conflicting information!


----------



## alannadee

hi everyone, a bit late but as everyone is giving a bit more info about themselves here is mine:
My name is Alanna, I am 26 (27 on 13th Dec), my hubby Matthew is 35, we have been married since April and been together 3 years. We have been trying for this baby for a year since my first mc which was a unplanned pregnancy. We are both hoping that this baby is 3rd time lucky!!!
We live in Lancashire in the UK, I am a teacher in a primary school and work with reception/year1 children. We have 1 dog, a springer called Dora, a cat called Fat Barry, 2 horses Ram and DB.


well the sickness has hit proper now, but in a strange way im glad cos it means everything is going as it should. Every time im sick i do a little :happydance: inside! sad i know!!! lol


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. My name is Lisa and I am 33, living in the south of England. I am 33 and have been married to my hubby for 6 years. We have 3 cats which should be fun when bean arrives! 

We have told our close family & friends now, and they have all been very happy & supportive which is good.

Like a lot of you ladies, my boobs have grown! I tried on my dress for the office party and had to buy a new top to wear under it, otherwise it looked a little indecent! Hubby is not complaining though :haha:

Off to see the midwife today so at last something is happening. 

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Lauki

Mmm my boobs haven't changed a bit. But I'm wondering if that is because I'm still breastfeeding?


----------



## alicecooper

My boobs haven't changed either.


----------



## Aaisrie

My boobs haven't grown yet but wot DD I went from a DD to a G when breastfeeding, then down to am E after. Then DS I went from E to an H and then down to a G. So I'm still a 30/32 G


----------



## Lauki

I'm still a cup G (I like to call cup Gigantic!). Let's hope I don't go any bigger :( it's hard enough to find a bra as it is!


----------



## alicecooper

this time next year we'll all have an extra little person to buy christmas presents for!

I'd better start saving my pennies lol


----------



## JJsmom

Right now I'm a D cup. They've grown a little but not too much yet. When I was pregnant with DS they got huge once they filled up with milk. So hopefully that's when it'll happen again this time! 

Can't wait until this time next year as well!! LOL! I love the holiday's though! Christmas is our favorite time of year and I'm more than happy to buy stuff for another little one!


----------



## alicecooper

omg I'm so happy. At least temporarily anyway lol.

DH got a letter a couple of weeks ago saying his ESA has been stopped as of 14th November. They assessed him on 1st November and deemed him fit for work which is a load of bollocks, he can barely even walk from one room to the next!

So we were properly panicking. What a thing to happen right when we found out about the pregnancy, and just before Christmas.

Well he's sent his appeal form in, along with a 10 page letter written by me (as his carer), a 7 page letter written by him, a supporting letter written by his mother, another supporting letter written by his sister, a photograph of his legs, and a medical report from his G.P. stating his medical problems and saying that DH is not fit for work.

Well DWP has received all that now and they are reinstating his ESA at the assessment rate (so a bit reduced, but we'll cope) from Wednesday until his appeal goes to tribunal, which could be in a year's time.

So we're not going to starve over Christmas basically! Okay, anything could happen at the tribunal, but at least we've got some money reinstated for the time being. I was so upset when he got kicked off, I had no idea how we were going to cope. 

That's temporarily taken a load off my mind.


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, it's been a while posting here for me as I'm soo sick most of the time I don't have the energy to post :(

Anyway since we're doing introductions... I'm Simmy, my little boy Leo is 16 months and he's fab. I live in London, UK and have been married to my DH Paul for 4 years. Oh and I'm 33! 

Hope everyone is doing well. This thread moves so fast but I do try to keep reading :)


----------



## whigfield

Libbysmum said:


> Whig- I thought about homeschooling too. My brother's kids get homeschooled but next year my sisterinlaw has to work so they are going to do it via correspondence and the little one is going to a public school down the road from their house.
> I am sure I could teach my kids what they need to know because teaching is my other career besides motherhood and wife stuff. But my daughter is very social and I don't want it to harm her socially. I hope that I can be organised enough for it or she will end up in a school of some form...private or public? will cross that bridge if we get to it!

I think there are lots of things that can help, like after school clubs.. Dance classes, sports, music/art/drama etc.. :flower: My mum used to send me to learn musical instruments, language lessons and horseriding so I could make friends and we also went to homeschool meet ups. :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

My boobs haven't changed yet either - still a small B. I'm gutted, can't wait for bigger boobs! :haha:

Just called the Early Pregnancy Unit and left a message asking them to call me back. I think I'm going to let them know what happened on Friday and see if they will have me in again for another scan, because it shouldn't have been fresh blood again and I'm worried there may be a second bleed. (The sonographer said that the blood on the last scan looked to be old blood, and that matched up with the brown I've been having since..) :nope:


----------



## tlh97990

i've always been a B and with my daughter i grew to a D. I didn't breastfeed so they shriveled up but now i'm already a C.

Regarding maternity clothes. I literally just put all my maternity clothes up like 2 weeks before I found out I was pregnant. My daughter is only 1 so i was wearing some of them for a little while after having her just because they are comfy. But i finally got down to weighing less than i did before getting pregnant so i put all the big clothes up! now i have to make hubby get them down. i'm hoping to stay in my regular clothes longer this time though. i gained a lot of weight with my daughter (77lbs) so i don't want to do that this time


----------



## Aaisrie

I gained about 50lbs with both mine and lost it all first time and nearly all 2nd te although its definitely harder 2nd time round!!


----------



## tlh97990

yeah i've heard that a lot so i'm hoping to take it easier on the weight gain this time around.

so i know its early but has anyone been thinking about or have baby names already?


----------



## MissFox

MS is starting :( I've had a sour tummy since last night and eating sounds gross.


----------



## whigfield

Looks like I've got another scan lined up, really hope this will be okay and we'll see the reason for the latest fresh blood episode. :nope:

10th December.. And then 10 days later is my 12 week scan! :wacko: Is being scanned too much bad for baby??


----------



## oneandtwo

You know what gets you excited for another lo? babysitter a 6wks old all day!! my hubby is eating it up too:)

i.don't think there is a huge risk for multiple scans, whig. i hope your scan goes okay!


----------



## tlh97990

i don't think there's anything wrong with getting too many scans. they read off of sound waves so its not like you're having radiation or anything shot in your system


----------



## mummySS

Hope your scan goes ok Whig! I don't think at all that too many scans is risky. 

I'm getting ready to wear maternity clothes, I appear to have popped out today!

So what's everyone thinking for names? We're thinking Isla for a girl but stumped on boys names... Possibly Zack. But I'd like to wait to see the baby before I decide!

Would love to know everyone else's choices!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Our boy would be Gabriel MacKenzie Smith. But we are so far from agreed on a girl's name it will take us the entire pregnancy to come to a decision!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

My belly suddenly seems HUGE! Since yesterday it's puffed out to what it was last time at like 5 months. At this rate, I'll be in PJ's and maternity pants permanently! I hope it's bloating that'll go down, but so far it hasn't and it's just uncomfortable. 

Isla is lovely, Simmy!


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> *SugarBeth *- I can't imagine nursing while pregnant! The boobs... they ache!! (that said - one of the reasons we put off trying for so long is because I had to requirements. J had to be weaned and in her own bed. We stopped nursing at 26 months and she's still learning how to stay in her own room all night!)
> 
> We're planning on a dog in a few years.. I'm really keen on a Bernese! My husband doesn't want such a large dog ... he'll just have to get used to it! :D

The last few days have been HELL while breastfeeding. Ouch! My nipples are so sore, one actually started to bleed. The only thing that keeps Katie from wanting to nurse less than every five minutes is Blue's Clues. I feel terrible sitting her in front of the tv for an hour at a time to get a break, but bleeding nipples beg me to! I'm determined to let her self wean instead of shoving her off because I wanted to get pregnant, but it sure isn't fun. 

Berners are AMAZING. They're really the best dog I ever had - soft, adorable, happy, and the biggest cuddlers. They're like giant babies! They do shed like crazy, but really even with two other dogs besides, just sweeping once a day keeps it in check. I love large dogs, it's the only kind of dog I'll get! I'd love a Newfoundland one day as well!


----------



## abagailb14

Anyone else not getting a scan until 18-20 weeks? My midwife said that they don't do a 12 wk scan, I'm super disappointed that I have to wait so long!


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, I'm a bit annoyed as I rang my doctors at 6 weeks to book my 8 week appt but they told me to ring back at 8 week so I rang today at 8+2 and can't get an apt until, 18th dec. I hope I get my 12 week scan on time then!! I want the nuchal test so they'll have to fit me in!

Sooo girls do you think wills and Kate are going to join us in the July sunbeams :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

abagailb14 said:


> Anyone else not getting a scan until 18-20 weeks? My midwife said that they don't do a 12 wk scan, I'm super disappointed that I have to wait so long!

I know a lot of council areas like that.. I think Glasgow was actually one but I was lucky enough to be 20 minutes out in Inverclyde where you got the 12 and 20. I'd hate to wait 20 weeks. That first scan is so important in helping me realize that HEY! There's actually a baby in there!

*SugarBeth* - hubby would pass out if I brought home a newfie! LOL I had 3 labs growing up so it's kinda odd to not have a dog in the house. Granted a lot less responsibility though, what with not having to walk them!

I feel like J would never have self weaned if I left it up to her, but really she was down to nursing only at bedtime though so we just used a LOT of distraction and would try to exhaust her so she'd just pass out. :D We had tried a few times before but it was torture. They really aren't ready until they're ready!


----------



## Aaisrie

We've discussed names but it'll take us ages to agree as we both have such different ideas. 

Poor Kate having HG but I hope it'll bring it more awareness. I'm feeling ick and hope it's not the start of HG again.

There have been studies which have been inconclusive about multiple scans not being good for the baby - I think there was a thread about it in
Natural parenting on here. I know some mums choose to have no scans


----------



## mummySS

Abagail, my hospital only recently started to offer a 12 week scan - I couldn't believe it as there's no way I would have been able to wait so long!! Can your budget stretch to paying for a private one? 

SB ouch at bleeding nipples! I can't imagine nursing right now either... 

Kath that's very annoying - you're only a week behind me and I have my SCAN on 18th Dec!


----------



## mummySS

Aah yes exciting about Kate and Wills, I really hope people don't thing HG is for princesses - I've seen some press articles criticising her for 'not being able to cope with morning sickness' - grrr it drives me mad I'd like to inflict HG on people that write articles like that and see how they like it! 

Rant over :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

mummySS said:


> Abagail, my hospital only recently started to offer a 12 week scan - I couldn't believe it as there's no way I would have been able to wait so long!! Can your budget stretch to paying for a private one?
> 
> SB ouch at bleeding nipples! I can't imagine nursing right now either...
> 
> Kath that's very annoying - you're only a week behind me and I have my SCAN on 18th Dec!

Yes I know, I was expecting mine between Christmas and new year but I'm worried I won't get the appointment because of the bank holidays and the post! Argggh ... Hope they get me in!


----------



## NennaKay

So, I just read through the posts for the last few days... Yikes! You guys sure do keep me on my toes. :haha: Anyway. On to introductions:

My name is Jenna and my OH is Michael. We have been married for a year and a half now. We were shooting for a summer break baby: SCORE! :happydance: so I wouldn't have to take time off from school or the job search after I graduate in May 2013. 

I am a homebody... I love to hang out with friends, but a lot of times I'm happy to watch a movie snuggled on the couch with my OH or curl up reading a book. We are animal lovers. We have 5 dogs and 4 cats... All outdoors, but still loved. :flower:

I live in Indiana and I love it here. I've never lived anywhere but out in the country :mamafy: and my OH had to make serious adjustments when he moved in with me because he's a city boy through and through! :haha:

This is our first baby and we're both excited! I become an aunt for the first time about three months before I become a mommy for the first time, so that should be interesting. I'm 25, 26 in January and my OH is 28.


----------



## tlh97990

we were talking about names last night and my hubby likes sebastian for a boy (i hate it) wyatt and sawyer. for a girl we like charlotte and riley. i change my mind a lot so who knows!


----------



## oneandtwo

Our mind is definitely made up for a girl, wilhelmina evelyn. and i think for a boy we're going with Elliot moseley, but my Dh is in charge of boy name so he may change it, who knows! but the girl name is set :)


----------



## Libbysmum

mummySS said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while posting here for me as I'm soo sick most of the time I don't have the energy to post :(
> 
> Anyway since we're doing introductions... I'm Simmy, my little boy Leo is 16 months and he's fab. I live in London, UK and have been married to my DH Paul for 4 years. Oh and I'm 33!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. This thread moves so fast but I do try to keep reading :)

Our kids are the same age! So cool. :thumbup:

I don't think my boobs have grown much at all. I asked my DH and he informed me that two weeks ago they looked bigger to him but he said they havent changed much since then. I was like "realy? 2 weeks ago?":haha: I have noticed the nipples getting larger but that's about it.

Agree- poor Kate having such terrible morning sickness! Hope she will e ok after the first trimester! As for me my ms seems to have gone. I am almost 10 weeks depending on which date I use. I read somewhere that the hormone levels kind of plateau around 9-10 weeks and the placenta starts to take over...I really hope that is why.

As for clothes- I kept most of my maternity stuff from my first pregnancy and I got some stuff for my 2nd off gumtree.com.au off an nice lady who lived about 4 minutes away from my house who was doing a clear out. I am also just wearing some baggy tops etc. 

With weight I gained about 20kg with my first - not sure how to convert that to pounds. Mostly it was fluid retention and my giant almost 9 pound baby. I had edema so badly with her I couldn't fit into any of my shoes my feet were so swollen.


----------



## junemomma09

I'm 9 weeks today!!!! So excited!!! And my ticker moved up a box :D it actually looks like a real baby now :D


----------



## alicecooper

abagailb14 said:


> Anyone else not getting a scan until 18-20 weeks? My midwife said that they don't do a 12 wk scan, I'm super disappointed that I have to wait so long!

With my first baby I only had one scan, the 20 week one.

For my other two though I had a 12 week scan, a 20 week scan, and a later weight-estimation scan. So three in total.

Odd how things are different, yet all three were born in the same hospital.


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> *SugarBeth* - hubby would pass out if I brought home a newfie! LOL I had 3 labs growing up so it's kinda odd to not have a dog in the house. Granted a lot less responsibility though, what with not having to walk them!
> 
> I feel like J would never have self weaned if I left it up to her, but really she was down to nursing only at bedtime though so we just used a LOT of distraction and would try to exhaust her so she'd just pass out. :D We had tried a few times before but it was torture. They really aren't ready until they're ready!

I had DH promise that once we're done having babies in ten years or so, that I could get a Newfie. He was fine with it, luckily! Knowing me, I would have just come home with a puppy one day! lol.

Not that I can think about that right now. My three dogs are driving me out of my mind. They're so naughty ever since I got pregnant. They're constantly throwing trash around, chewing on things they shouldn't, and pottying in the house. They weren't like this a few weeks ago, and I can't handle the extra work! We never put them in cages, but I had DH bring them up from the basement today so I can focus on running after my toddler, making meals, keeping the house clean, and throwing up without also adding their constant messes to my list.


----------



## Libbysmum

alice we were going to only do the one 20wk gender scan with our first and when I phoned to book it in the lady on the phone said to bring my previous scans in...I was like "what do you mean previous scans?" and she was like "girl you haven't got any scans- come down now and we'll scan you" So I ended up getting scanned at 17wks and then the normal 20wk one. My DH was so funny when they said "it is fairly certain this one is a girl" He wasn't convinced and so we booked a private 4D scan where the lady pointed out that it WAS a girl and explained to him how they can tell it isn't a boy. Then we went shopping for pink things :p He is convinced this next one is a boy...I hope he won't be disappointed!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I was only supposed to have the 12w and the 20w scan but the tech in the hospital couldn't /wasn't willing to look at the gender so we booked a private one. Then of course I was back in the hospital for at least 3 more scans to measure the baby for various reasons! Never assume because they say one that you'll only get one. lol

*SugarBeth* - I think we might get our puppy when our second(and last) baby is potty trained. The kids would be about 5 and 2. That sounds like a good time to get a dog. Just gotta get OH used to newfies and russian terriers etc so he thinks a bernese is small! I think he's confusing them with St Bernards honestly.

My heartburn is actually worse than my nausea at this exact moment in time. I'm not sure how I feel about that... but I THINK I'm happy....


----------



## mummySS

Congrats on 9 weeks junemomma!

Libbysmum - Yay for kids the same age - we have really close due dates too! :happydance: How do you feel about having two under two (just!) ?? What's your DD called?


----------



## JJsmom

Today I have felt so blah! My tummy hurt all day. Was nauseated most of the day. So tired where I had to stay up til midnight getting homework done and then up at 6am for work. Right now I'm ready for bed and i can't go! 

With DS I had a scan scheduled for 20 weeks. At 12 weeks I had spotting and called the doc office and they said don't worry about it. I made a HUGE fuss and finally the doc was like fine come in and you'll see everything is OK. So I went straight in crying knowing what was to come but sure enough he was snuggled in there. I think the spotting came from where I got sick and it strained me so much.


----------



## Libbysmum

mummySS said:


> Congrats on 9 weeks junemomma!
> 
> Libbysmum - Yay for kids the same age - we have really close due dates too! :happydance: How do you feel about having two under two (just!) ?? What's your DD called?

Her name is Liberty she will be 2 on 11th of July, Hubby's birthday is the 1st of July and our Wedding anniversary is the 31st of July and this next baby is due either the 1st-according to my LMP or the 3rd according to my last scan or 5th previous scan due date...lol:haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Libbysmum said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 9 weeks junemomma!
> 
> Libbysmum - Yay for kids the same age - we have really close due dates too! :happydance: How do you feel about having two under two (just!) ?? What's your DD called?
> 
> Her name is Liberty she will be 2 on 11th of July, Hubby's birthday is the 1st of July and our Wedding anniversary is the 31st of July and this next baby is due either the 1st-according to my LMP or the 3rd according to my last scan or 5th previous scan due date...lol:haha:Click to expand...

That's a bit like our July month - DD's birthday is July 2nd, my birthday is July 6th, and our due date is July 21st. Should be a busy month for DH! lol


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyones doing OK today. I have stated getting quite a bad ache in my butt which the midwife said was probably due to stretching ligaments. I never realised that being pregnant could be such a literal pain in the bum! 



BeccaMichelle said:


> xkatiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *xkatiex* - our cat hated other people too. Loved us but no one else. The day we brought the baby home though she was smitten. Like she knew it was part of us and needed her love. Never scratched, bitten or even hissed at her!! I was so relieved.
> 
> 
> i hope our cat acts the same!!!!!!! i'im so worried about it!!! if anything i might have to give her kitty xanax lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well if you do have problems let me know. (I'm a feline behaviorist) Hopefully the mixed smells will be enough. But definitely rub a baby blanket around your cat's face and then cuddle baby with it and give back to the kitty before you come home with the new one. it'll help her relax and understand that the baby is part of her family.Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, we have 3 cats and I was a bit worried about how they would cope, will try this. 





abagailb14 said:


> Anyone else not getting a scan until 18-20 weeks? My midwife said that they don't do a 12 wk scan, I'm super disappointed that I have to wait so long!

Did you have an earlier scan? We only get 2 scans here, 12 weeks and at 20 weeks. Seems like a long wait though. 



kaths101 said:


> Hi girls, I'm a bit annoyed as I rang my doctors at 6 weeks to book my 8 week appt but they told me to ring back at 8 week so I rang today at 8+2 and can't get an apt until, 18th dec. I hope I get my 12 week scan on time then!! I want the nuchal test so they'll have to fit me in!
> 
> Sooo girls do you think wills and Kate are going to join us in the July sunbeams :haha:

Thats really annoying! At least with our midwife they let us book the appointment in advance. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we can get a scan before Christmas, but i think its more likely to be in January now as they only sent the booking request today


----------



## abagailb14

Miss Bellum I did have an earlier scan at 6 wks. Apparently it's their policy to do an early dating scan, an anatomy scan at 18-20 wks and then the 3d scan around 35 wks. I asked about getting the NT scan at 12 wks and my midwife said they don't do the 12 wk scan and insurance doesn't cover it. I would get one done privately but DH won't let me spend the money, he thinks it's the easiest thing in the world to just wait until the 18-20 wks scan, wish I had his patience lol.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
I've also missed alot :)
I'm Beth (28 tomorrow) and DH is 30. We've been ttc for 2 years so this all seems too good to be true! Especially since I feel completely normal except for my tight jeans! We live in Vancouver, Canada although we are South African and aim to move back there someday. 

About scans, I had one at 7w3d and I also just found out I have to wait til 20 weeks now :( boo! I'm also finding myself wishing I had my own doppler to ease my mind. The no symptoms thing is really tough!


----------



## junemomma09

When is everyone's next scan and how far along will you be?

Mine is December 26th and I will be 12 weeks 2 days :)


----------



## JJsmom

According to the scan tech at the hospital I won't have another one until 20 weeks. I guess I'll find out from the nurse practitioner when I go back next week.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I think my OB's office is booking us the NT scan for 12 weeks. Actually we asked if we could push it to the new years when our new insurance kicks in so I'll be more like 13 weeks and a few days which is really pushing it since they need to do the NT scan before 13w6days! 

Okay so I just took half a unisom and I'm sucking down my 25mg B6 in the form of a B-Natal Lollipop. Let's see what happens! I'm hoping for some reduced nausea but what I'm expecting is that I'll probably just pass out! :D


----------



## abagailb14

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've also missed alot :)
> I'm Beth (28 tomorrow) and DH is 30. We've been ttc for 2 years so this all seems too good to be true! Especially since I feel completely normal except for my tight jeans! We live in Vancouver, Canada although we are South African and aim to move back there someday.
> 
> About scans, I had one at 7w3d and I also just found out I have to wait til 20 weeks now :( boo! I'm also finding myself wishing I had my own doppler to ease my mind. The no symptoms thing is really tough!

I know the feeling, having no symptoms is a blessing and a curse at the same time. I've had virtually no ms so most days I don't even feel pregnant, I almost think it'd be reassuring if I was puking! I was thinking about buying or renting a doppler as well just to ease my mind.


----------



## Breadsticks

junemomma09 said:


> When is everyone's next scan and how far along will you be?
> 
> Mine is December 26th and I will be 12 weeks 2 days :)

My first scan is December 19th and I'll be 11 weeks and 2 days. :)


----------



## myra

I had a scan at 6 wks, switched doctors so the new one also wanted to give me a scan so I had one at 8 weeks with her. 

My next scan is 12/12/12 (sounds like a good luck day to me!!) and I will be 11+3 days. It's for the nuchal scan (which I assume is the same thing as NT?). I'm at a high risk clinic since I'm 39; the lucky bit being I get extra scans. My doc said after this I'll have scans at about 18 weeks, 28 weeks and 34.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Okay I feel like I've missed the boat a little but....
I'm Melissa (27) and DH name is Derek (31). We have two little ones, Wyatt is 28 months and Abbygale is 13 months. DH and I want to have at least 4 and we'll see where we go from there. We also have a BIG puppy Diefenbaker he's 3 and he's a Rottweiler/German Shepherd. Such a wonderful puppy with the babies. 
I've had my 8 week scan Nov 26th and I found out I was a week behind. Kinda dissipointed in that one but I had a feeling I was. We just told most of our family about #3 and everyone is very happy. We live in Alberta Canada and I have my first Midwife appointment on Dec 12th. This is a HUGE deal as it's near impossible to get a midwife in alberta since it started being covered under health care. I really really would love to do an at home waterbirth. I would love to homeschool all my children and I'm going to be getting started with #1 here on preschool if I can find the resources. I've cloth diapered #2 since she was 9 months and I want to cloth from birth on this one. It really is SOOO much better than disposiables. Especially since the dog doesn't eat the cloth ones :) Anyways that's me in a nutshell


----------



## SugarBeth

I don't get another scan until 20 weeks, unless I want to do the extra testing, which I don't. I do NOT do well with blood draws during pregnancy!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

myra said:


> I had a scan at 6 wks, switched doctors so the new one also wanted to give me a scan so I had one at 8 weeks with her.
> 
> My next scan is 12/12/12 (sounds like a good luck day to me!!) and I will be 11+3 days. It's for the nuchal scan (which I assume is the same thing as NT?). I'm at a high risk clinic since I'm 39; the lucky bit being I get extra scans. My doc said after this I'll have scans at about 18 weeks, 28 weeks and 34.

That's cool, do you realize that that is the last time ever see a reoccuring number for a date again. There is no 13 month.


----------



## donna noble

So I just had a severe anxiety attack. I hope it doesn't cause a miscarriage that is if I'm still pg. Mt husband upset me really bad. I guess he thinks sickness and tiredness don't happen to pg women and I an just lazy.


----------



## tlh97990

donna my husband says the same thing to me. i just tell him i wish he knew how it felt to be sick and exhausted more often than not! men just don't understand what we go through and they never will beause they couldn't handle it. be strong and don't let it get to you!!


----------



## Libbysmum

my next scan is for the Nucal Translucency Test. Because of Christmas etc. I am not booked in until the 28th December. I will be about 13 weeks and 2 days...bit worried they'll tell me it is actually too late to tell clearly or something bogus like that but what can you do.
It is freaky hot today and I am exhausted. Donna I am so sorry about how you are feeling! It is hard when your other half isn't being sensitive or supportive. I know mine works hard at his job etc but when he comes home I basically have to beg him to lift a finger to help me out. I really thought he would be more help knowing of our previous mc and this new baby coming but I guess I was sadly wrong.


----------



## alannadee

my next scan is on 31st Dec, i will be 12 weeks 5days. 

I have got such bad bloat, i was at a funneral yesterday and some one asked me if i was preganant cos of my bump showing under my dress! 
I know my boobs have got bigger cos the 1st dress i tried on i couldnt fasten over them!!

My hubby is being really good and supportive, he understands how rotten im feeling at the moment. he seems to think thou that my ms is as bad as Kate's!!! I had to explain to him that being sick a couple of times a day is not serve morning sickness!!


----------



## whigfield

So everyone is going nuts for Kate Middleton being pregnant.. And I can't help but feel like she's going to steal my thunder a little! :haha: I read that she's about 8 weeks though, so I guess she'd be in our group if she was on B&B!


----------



## Libbysmum

whigfield said:


> So everyone is going nuts for Kate Middleton being pregnant.. And I can't help but feel like she's going to steal my thunder a little! :haha: I read that she's about 8 weeks though, so I guess she'd be in our group if she was on B&B!

Hahaaa you made me laugh...maybe she IS on this forum but using an Alias name??? 
I had this trouble with our DD she was born the same day as Becks and Posh spices little girl. So hard for them being in the spotlight all the time...I am glad our little one isn't chased round by the media although knowing her she would eat it up cause she is such a social butterfly!:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I've got my first (early) scan tomorrow! 6+4 and I'm freaking out that it'll be too early for a HB...


----------



## TonyaG

Aaisrie said:


> I've got my first (early) scan tomorrow! 6+4 and I'm freaking out that it'll be too early for a HB...

I was 6w3d and there was a heartbeat. Good luck


----------



## mummySS

Good luck eve!

Donna, sorry to hear you're feeling anxious. My hubby is exactly the same - just doesn't get it!! 

Lol at Kate stealing our thunder :rofl: 

Ok come on - which of you is her???? :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> So everyone is going nuts for Kate Middleton being pregnant.. And I can't help but feel like she's going to steal my thunder a little! :haha: I read that she's about 8 weeks though, so I guess she'd be in our group if she was on B&B!
> 
> Hahaaa you made me laugh...maybe she IS on this forum but using an Alias name???
> I had this trouble with our DD she was born the same day as Becks and Posh spices little girl. So hard for them being in the spotlight all the time...I am glad our little one isn't chased round by the media although knowing her she would eat it up cause she is such a social butterfly!:haha:Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing when I saw whig's post! Too funny!! I think it's great she's expecting and hopefully the news will calm down some before everyone tells their families so she doesn't steal your thunder!!! Either way a baby is a baby which is precious no matter what!! Everyone should get excited over all these babies we're having!!!!


----------



## kaths101

I could get away with being Kate :haha: 

I heard on the radio she's due in June! But prob more likely July if she isn't 12 weeks yet. Hmmph I'm peeved she's stolen our limelight too! :haha:
Ok look at it this way, one of our LOs are going to share their birthday with the future king or queen!! :baby:


----------



## drhouse

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies.. We are nine weeks today!


----------



## whigfield

She can't be due in June if she's only 8 weeks?? :wacko: She's a July Sunbeam! :haha:

The good news is that the nation is going to go totally baby crazy so hopefully we'll see some good deals in the stores and can indulge in endless baby conversations. :happydance:

Would be hilarious if she ended up on One Born Every Minute. :haha:


----------



## mvosse

Howdy ladies!! I'm so glad to see that everyone jumped right in with the intros!!

My boobs have grown, but it's def a case of look but don't touch for my OH because OUCHERS!!!

One week before I get to go in for a heartbeat check if I don't cave in early, I know OH is hoping I don't cave, he wants to go also, which is why it's scheduled for next Tuesday rather than this upcoming Friday when I hit 10 weeks exactly.

We had a busy busy week last week with our town's avenue of angels celebration. So thankful that this week is pretty calm, semester break from LO's ballet schedule, and I only have to worry about church and girlscouts, and a few other things...LOL, but at least every day isn't booked solid.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## myra

Anyone else have days when you're just SO hungry? Yesterday I felt like I just couldn't eat enough...1st breakfast, 2nd breakfast, morning snack, lunch, 2 afternoon snacks and an early dinner at 5!! Then I finally slowed down. When I told my OH how much I ate, he was shocked (but at least supportive and said if the baby is asking for it, I need to feed it! ;-) ) 

So feeling a bit self conscious after recounting my day of eating, I added up all the calories and I felt better that it actually was close to a normal day because I've had to cut my portions so small these last few weeks to avoid bad stomach aches whenever I eat....

I've put on 7 lbs already, and my doctor has said for the entire pregnancy I should put on 15-25 (I'm about 10 lbs overweight to start with but to only put on 15lbs I'd have to stop gaining right now since the baby would add all the remaining weight!) 

I thought concerns about body image would go right out the window when I got pregnant (I've been dealing with weight issues for the past 5 years since I stopped playing sports after 4 knee surgeries)...but some days I just feel fat instead of pregnant...I'm hoping that will change as my bump starts looking more like a baby is actually growing there...


----------



## oneandtwo

junemomma09 said:


> When is everyone's next scan and how far along will you be?
> 
> Mine is December 26th and I will be 12 weeks 2 days :)

im suppose to get the nt scan, but it has not been booked yet so im not sure when that will be so for now my next scheduled scan is Jan 7, to determine gender :) I'll be exactly 15 wks!


----------



## tlh97990

i have a scan december 11th. i'll be 8 weeks and 3 days. that scan is to see if i'm having twins or only one baby and also to check on the cyst on my ovary!


----------



## MrsMcP

The reports say that Will & Kate were waiting to announce after 12 weeks and they planned to tell everyone on Christmas day. So i'm 12 weeks exactly on Christmas day! I hope we're due the same day and if I can co-ordinate I might get in the papers hahaha! 

I'm jealous that they've announced to the world - I want to announce!! 

Hope you're all feeling well and looking forward to 12 week scans... Not long to go! x


----------



## janey211

Hi Ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining in the group. I am due July 9th with my first. I was so excited to hear Kate was pregnant. I was obsessed with the wedding now will obsess over the baby. Theirs and mine. Thinking that a Royal Baby shower is an excellent idea.

I have my first US today and I am SO scared. I am scared there will be no baby or no heartbeat. I have no reason to think that except I am 39 and just preparing for the worst. So many ladies struggle to get pregnant at this age so I think to myself, I can't be this lucky. Isn't that horrible? I have not enjoyed being pregnant so far because I am thinking the worst all time. I am usu sally a very calm person....but this is just stressing me out! 

Just hoping for good news today so I can calm down and enjoy this process.....Wish me luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

MrsMcP said:


> The reports say that Will & Kate were waiting to announce after 12 weeks and they planned to tell everyone on Christmas day. So i'm 12 weeks exactly on Christmas day! I hope we're due the same day and if I can co-ordinate I might get in the papers hahaha!
> 
> I'm jealous that they've announced to the world - I want to announce!!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling well and looking forward to 12 week scans... Not long to go! x

I think it said they were going to tell family on christmas day, because she isn't even 8 weeks yet x


----------



## whigfield

Ladies! I did something potentially silly today.

I ordered a cheap pair of "best daddy" socks and some clotted cream fudge (OH's favorite) from "bub" today, along with a little christmas card. I plan to write something in it like, "This is for you daddy, I can't wait to meet you next year etc etc"... If the god awful happens and we m/c, I could change the fudge to be from me and just keep the socks until another time comes up when we are pregnant/have a baby? :shrug: Right?!

Am I weird???!! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone found anything to help with nausea. i'm on zofran and that gives me gas pains but i'm having a rough time at work!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Nothing worked on the nausea for me. I spent the whole DS pregnancy on zofran but the nausea didn't leave until labour was over!!

Had a journalist ring me to ask about my HG but I was taking DD home from nursery and she never called back, oh well..


----------



## alicecooper

MrsMcP said:


> The reports say that Will & Kate were waiting to announce after 12 weeks and they planned to tell everyone on Christmas day. So i'm 12 weeks exactly on Christmas day! I hope we're due the same day and if I can co-ordinate I might get in the papers hahaha!
> 
> I'm jealous that they've announced to the world - I want to announce!!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling well and looking forward to 12 week scans... Not long to go! x

I'm 12 weeks on 22nd December roughly. Depends on what my dating scan says though lol.


----------



## donna noble

Welcome Janey! Hope all goes well at your apt! 

I had a regular ob visit today. He couldn't find hb with Doppler so did a quick us and found it! Whew. So glad!


----------



## junemomma09

Please send prayers and positive thoughts my way...I'm going in to the dr at 2pm to be checked because I've been having a lot of cramping the last couple days and today when I wiped there was pink and brown tinged mucus :(


----------



## hopefulhoney

junemomma09 said:


> Please send prayers and positive thoughts my way...I'm going in to the dr at 2pm to be checked because I've been having a lot of cramping the last couple days and today when I wiped there was pink and brown tinged mucus :(

Just some reassurance, I've been cramping lots! And doc told me in my last visit 9-12 weeks is when a lot of people experience harmless bleeding. So I pray all is good! I'm sure it is :) :kiss:

Today is my 28th Birthday and my worst day of cramping yet. It's hard to keep a PMA when you're feeling this scared... :cry:


----------



## alicecooper

hopefulhoney said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Please send prayers and positive thoughts my way...I'm going in to the dr at 2pm to be checked because I've been having a lot of cramping the last couple days and today when I wiped there was pink and brown tinged mucus :(
> 
> Just some reassurance, I've been cramping lots! And doc told me in my last visit 9-12 weeks is when a lot of people experience harmless bleeding. So I pray all is good! I'm sure it is :) :kiss:
> 
> Today is my 28th Birthday and my worst day of cramping yet. It's hard to keep a PMA when you're feeling this scared... :cry:Click to expand...

hippy happy birthday. i hope the cramping stops soon hun x


----------



## tlh97990

so just curious have most of you had difficult pregnancies in the past with miscarriages or issues getting pregnant? I just noticed there is a lot of worrisome in this group and i can only assume it's because of previous difficulties


----------



## donna noble

Yes I had a mc in August. I'm 38 and already suffer from ptsd and anxiety so I am a wreck at times! But my ob reassured me alot today that I am healthy and the baby is healthy so I need to relax! It really is out of my hands if I mc again


----------



## kaths101

janey211 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in the group. I am due July 9th with my first. I was so excited to hear Kate was pregnant. I was obsessed with the wedding now will obsess over the baby. Theirs and mine. Thinking that a Royal Baby shower is an excellent idea.
> 
> I have my first US today and I am SO scared. I am scared there will be no baby or no heartbeat. I have no reason to think that except I am 39 and just preparing for the worst. So many ladies struggle to get pregnant at this age so I think to myself, I can't be this lucky. Isn't that horrible? I have not enjoyed being pregnant so far because I am thinking the worst all time. I am usu sally a very calm person....but this is just stressing me out!
> 
> Just hoping for good news today so I can calm down and enjoy this process.....Wish me luck!!!!!!!

Hello and welcome .. How did your US go? Hope all is well. We all have the same fears! Good luck x


----------



## Aaisrie

I've had early losses trying for DS and this baby, when pregnant with DS I had a huge bleed and also went into preterm labour (which they stopped) and had hyperemesis gravidarum the whole 9 months. Also suffered with anxiety and agoraphobia.


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> so just curious have most of you had difficult pregnancies in the past with miscarriages or issues getting pregnant? I just noticed there is a lot of worrisome in this group and i can only assume it's because of previous difficulties

I had a mmc before my LO, before that I was totally naive and thought everything would go hunky dory. Now I fret all the time especially as with none of my pregnancies I've practically had no symptoms!


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> so just curious have most of you had difficult pregnancies in the past with miscarriages or issues getting pregnant? I just noticed there is a lot of worrisome in this group and i can only assume it's because of previous difficulties

I'll be honest here, this is my fourth pregnancy and I've never had a miscarriage, nor any bleeding, or any major complications in pregnancy aside from in labour with baby 2 as he had the cord around his neck.

I've also not really had major problems conceiving. Baby 1 was an oops baby. Baby 2 we TTCed for 8 months to conceive. Baby 3 was NTNP, and Baby 4 (this one) is an oops baby.

So I've never worried about anything to tell you the truth. I think I'm far too laid back in terms of not worrying about things going wrong in pregnancy. Maybe that's a good thing I don't know, or maybe I'm just naive and ought to be more concerned about things. I dunno.

I feel almost guilty to be honest having few issues and worries when some ladies have so many problems and worries :( I wish I could give some good mojo to every single person.


----------



## Aaisrie

Alice I'm so incredibly jealous!!! Although I'm really happy for you that you can relax while pregnant!!


----------



## caro103

happy birthday hopefulhoney!! 

junemummy hope its nothing hun, brown blood is old blood so fx'ed bubs is safe in there!


i'm lucky enough to be similar to alicecooper, fairly relaxed in pregnancy, but it's likely as i've been very lucky and experience no losses, DS was concieved after 6mths and this one 3, but kinda the 1st month properly ttc. Feel very lucky :)

ooh my midwife texted today to tell me all my bloods have come back normal so that's fab! had to have the rubella booster after DS as i had no immunity with him but didn't find out until i was 12wks pregnant so had been at risk all that time :dohh:


----------



## tlh97990

It makes much more sense now though! I feel like i would be a wreck if i had some of the difficulties you ladies have had!!

My first was a complete accident. Me and OH had been together for a little less than a year when i found out i was pregnant with her. We ended up getting married a couple months after she was born. This pregnancy wasn't planned either. We weren't wanting another baby until Madelyn was out of diapers, but god has his own plan i suppose.

i'm like you alice and feel bad sometimes that i have been lucky and got pregnant twice not planning on it! i couldn't imagine trying to conceive and having problems!


----------



## Pink Flowers

My morning sickness has hit big time. Even water is making me gag!


----------



## MissFox

I conceived DD after 3mo ttc and a really rough time coming off birth control. In September we had an oops and found out we were expecting. It didnt seem right and was slow going then we experienced an early MC. We were excited and decided to try again though originally we weren't planning to have another for a while. We were very lucky to get our bfp only 3 weeks 2 days after our MC. I try to not panic and every now and then it hits me but I feel good this time.


----------



## caro103

sam did you get a scan today!? or is it not time where you are yet!?

pink flowers :hugs: ms is nasty :( xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I had it bad with Oliver but I was hoping it wouldn't be as bad this time. 

I have my first mw appt tomorrow x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I had a mc at 6 weeks in September. So now it's kinda constantly in my head.. although I must say it's hard to think about anything like that when you're sick all the time. I just keep telling myself as long as I feel rotten the baby is probably doing spectacular.

We were at the playground today and a couple of my friends who know were comparing me to Kate - I think they were really only thinking about it because I was in the UK for the past 10 years so I'm essentially the resident brit. I had to explain that being sicks a couple times a day is nothing compared to HG! Feel so bad for her! but at least we know she's going to be taken care of to the nines and you KNOW that she doesn't have to come home and make dinner or scrub the floors! :) Royalty does have its perks!

Been eating CONSTANTLY today and I must admit it does help. Also being able to open the windows in the house has helped too. I don't know what it is about the smell of my house but I HATE IT!! The lady who lived her before us was really into seasonal decorating and potporri (sp?) and candles. She must have used a scent that has prevaded the house that I don't agree with and can't get rid of. 

My little one actually fell asleep in the car on the way home today! Gymnastics followed by a couple hours at the playground and then lunch out with friends really wiped her! So I've left her in the car in the garage (it's the perfect temp for that and since I can see her from the kitchen I'm catching up on my BnB! and downing a bag of mini vanilla wafers!) Gonna have to get her up soon or she won't go to bed tonight. 

The only really good part about being so sick at the beginning is that I haven't put on any weight yet and since I'm already 20-30 overweight that's a great thing!

I've told my family all I want for Christmas is a quality rocking chair/glider and a MAID!!!! :D What's on everyone else's wishlist?


----------



## SugarBeth

I think it's normal for mommies to worry, especially mommies with kids already. I remember that I worried last time about MC, but now having my daughter and knowing and experiencing what a huge blessing comes from pregnancy, I find myself worrying more. Before I could only imagine a baby and didn't understand how profound it was to have my own. Now that I understand, it's a bit scary to know how much is at stake.

I was very blessed with my last pregnancy. While I was very sick and vomitted every day of six or seven months, it was a healthy pregnancy with no complications. But, I think I'm always worried of something going wrong. I contribute it to having cancer a few years ago. You just never know when something will blindside you, so it makes me paranoid all the time about everything that's important.

Becca - I would love maid! lol. I think that would be the best thing ever for pregnancy.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I'm so happy to say my little bean is healthy and perfect! It was even moving around a bit in there :) I do have a subchorionic hematoma which accounts for the spotting and cramping. I'm going in on Friday for a followup to insure its going away and not getting worse. Thank you all for your positive thoughts!!!


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma- i'm glad you had good news today!!


----------



## sue_88

Hope everyone is doing - sorry for those suffering with morning sickness. Ive had today off from morning sickness - thank god. Im sure it'll pop back up soon though!

Going to see the midwife tomorrow for my 'Booking In' appointment - I have absolutely no idea what that means, or what to expect!


----------



## alicecooper

Aaisrie said:


> Alice I'm so incredibly jealous!!! Although I'm really happy for you that you can relax while pregnant!!

thank you. Though the really ironic thing is that I didn't want this pregnancy in the first place, and am still not happy about it (though obviously it goes without saying that I wouldn't want anything to happen to the baby, that would be awful).

Perhaps all you ladies who are feeling worried will relax a little more once you're into 2nd tri. I do hope so. Worrying all the time is so stressful, I know, I've had more than my fair share of other worries through the years - not about pregnancies but about many other things.

*hugs to you all*


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> has anyone found anything to help with nausea. i'm on zofran and that gives me gas pains but i'm having a rough time at work!!!

I've not found anything. i got zofran on Friday audit did okay until yesterday. now im pretty seated even while it should be working. i haven't thrown up since Saturday tho.


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> so just curious have most of you had difficult pregnancies in the past with miscarriages or issues getting pregnant? I just noticed there is a lot of worrisome in this group and i can only assume it's because of previous difficulties

Im not particularly worried about this pregnancy, but i guess I've gotten used to the negative thoughts i have during pregnancy.

my first pregnancy ended in an early miscarriage.my first pregnancy that resulted in a live birth was difficult i was admitted at 22wks in early labor. i got the steroids and the gavememeds to stop the contractions they prepared me to losehim. It was determined i was basically in prodromal labor. regular frequent contractions that didn't go away but were not causing cervical change. was put onstrict bedress medication until 35wks after being off meds i dilated from nothing to a 4within days.they thought he'd come before 36wks. i ended up being induced, doc said the meds messed up my bbody. my labor was bad he had decels about 2/3's through labor. well to not make it totally long story not as long my epi wore offabout 30min before i was ready to push.they lost his heart rate and said he hd to come out now and he wasn't coming out fast enough with my pushing,a nurse got on my bed pushed my stomach and forced him out.he was born withthe cord around his neck and right arm.he was basically dead. blue wouldn't breathe his apgar was a 2. he was taken from me and i didn't see him til 5hrs after he was born. he didn't get to room with us in the hospital he was in the nicu for 3 days. i had a third degree vaginal tear because of the force of the nurse pushing him out. it was a horrendous.

i experienced another miscarriage when my first was 9mos i was 8wks along. my second sons pregnancy was the same as my first son only i was put on strict redress starting at 17wks. 

i had four early miscarriages between our second and third. though my third sons pregnancy wasn't as bad as the first two. It took 18mos to have a viable pregnancy that resulted in baby #3. our current pregnancy was not planned, and as long as things keep going well it will be our only "non rainbow" baby. so i have some reservations with this one cause Italy never been this "easy" for us to conceive but im relatively calm about it. i think its cause we weren't wanting a 4th so we weren't waiting and hoping for a pregnancy. we are actually quite a bit overwhelmed with it just cause of timing.


----------



## MissFox

Caro I'm on my eay now. It's 2:30 in California


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone found anything to help with nausea. i'm on zofran and that gives me gas pains but i'm having a rough time at work!!!
> 
> I've not found anything. i got zofran on Friday audit did okay until yesterday. now im pretty seated even while it should be working. i haven't thrown up since Saturday tho.Click to expand...

yeah i haven't thrown up since i've been taking it but i have that constant nauseous feeling that i could throw up but it hasn't come out!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone found anything to help with nausea. i'm on zofran and that gives me gas pains but i'm having a rough time at work!!!
> 
> I've not found anything. i got zofran on Friday audit did okay until yesterday. now im pretty seated even while it should be working. i haven't thrown up since Saturday tho.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i haven't thrown up since i've been taking it but i have that constant nauseous feeling that i could throw up but it hasn't come out!Click to expand...

It sucks considering its suppose to be for nausea, not vomiting! its frustrating i really hope the ms goes soon.


----------



## mummySS

Becca - we have an 'air freshener' smell in our house too from the previous owners - just can't shift that smell!! Although I guess it could be worse and smell of poo or dead things or mothballs or something :rofl:

Anyone else not bear the smell of their OH?? My nose is soooo sensitive right now. I puke if my toddler has eaten garlic. I can't open our fridge. I can't have my DH face me in bed, he has to face away. It's ridiculous!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

haha sounds just like me! I'm constantly begging OH to go brush his teeth! He's like... huh?! I HATE opening the fridge!! and oh my gosh taking my toddler to the bathroom... I can barely handle being in the bathroom when I have to be there! LOL it's ridiculous!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I had the day basically off MS too! 

I was so excited to keep my breakfast and then want a snack when I got to work. And had a whole sandwich for lunch... it had MEAT AND CHEESE! I haven't eaten both of those things in weeks. I forced a bit of chicken down on Saturday... ew. But I've been an involuntary vegetarian for about a week and a half now. Thankfully I was a veg. for 5 years so I know how to get my protein elsewhere. 

Tonight I am tempting meat fate again. Breaded cod. I realized I'm cooking a meal that I probably at multiple times a week when I was a kid. Fish, corn, rice. But so far so good. 

Funny that someone said garlic is a no go. My good friend says the same thing. But for me it's a saving grace! I inhaled a garlic veggie bean medley that DH made on Sunday (with rice) and then a cesar salad and garlic toast last night for supper. Garlic may just be my most favourite thing! 

Crystalized ginger has helped me lots too. I keep it on me at all times and it really comes in handy. I'm so lucky I really don't have horrific MS that keeps me from going to work. I generally feel better by lunch at the latest. Weekends are rough but I think that's because my meals are off and sleeping is different. Who knows.

And losses are something that I've worried over, my sister had 3 in a row ttc #3 and my aunt had 2, one was a still born that she knew was gone, but back then she had to wait it out until labour started, deliver it, name and baptize him and bury him. So though I've not experienced it first hand, I'm acutely aware of it. Gas pains and stretching pains worry me if they go on too long. But I try to keep my stress level down as best I can. I think someone mentioned last week that they had a hard time bonding with the baby. I still feel like that. I don't know if it's because I'm sick and just want to get to the next stage. Or it's still early and I don't want to get my hopes up just yet. But DH and I talk about it but it's still very surreal for us. Maybe when we meet the MW on Friday and get our US sometime after that with a heartbeat we'll grasp that this is really happening. We tried for nearly a year, this was cycle 12. I had actually started getting some tests done to find out why we were taking so long. 


And not to be a total debbie downer. I have another completely 180 question for you ladies.

Sure, we've all got MS, and gas, pregnancy brain, and burps and drool and HELLO! exhaustion... but what ELSE have you noticed... The funny, quirky things?

Me, my boobs are GIANT compared to what they were a few weeks ago. And, I've had some pretty sexy dreams...like, if I wasn't so full of gas and exhausted and kinda queasy when I woke up from it... DH wouldn't have a chance to say no! :haha:


wow that's a novel from me. Guess you can tell I'm not responding from my phone for once ;)


----------



## alicecooper

mummySS said:


> I guess it could be worse and smell of poo or dead things or mothballs or something :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else not bear the smell of their OH??

Funnily enough, with all three of my previous pregnancies I absolutely LOVED the smell of mothballs. I was seriously considering eating them at one point, it was terrible.

And yep about OH his breath REEKS right now! I don't mind garlic so much though it's onion that is putting me off.



BeccaMichelle said:


> haha sounds just like me! I'm constantly begging OH to go brush his teeth! He's like... huh?!

yup ditto this


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone's next scan and how far along will you be?
> 
> Mine is December 26th and I will be 12 weeks 2 days :)
> 
> im suppose to get the nt scan, but it has not been booked yet so im not sure when that will be so for now my next scheduled scan is Jan 7, to determine gender :) I'll be exactly 15 wks!Click to expand...

I can't believe we'll be 15 weeks in the first week of January!!!! It doesn't seem that far away but 15 weeks is in the 2nd trimester!!!



janey211 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in the group. I am due July 9th with my first. I was so excited to hear Kate was pregnant. I was obsessed with the wedding now will obsess over the baby. Theirs and mine. Thinking that a Royal Baby shower is an excellent idea.
> 
> I have my first US today and I am SO scared. I am scared there will be no baby or no heartbeat. I have no reason to think that except I am 39 and just preparing for the worst. So many ladies struggle to get pregnant at this age so I think to myself, I can't be this lucky. Isn't that horrible? I have not enjoyed being pregnant so far because I am thinking the worst all time. I am usu sally a very calm person....but this is just stressing me out!
> 
> Just hoping for good news today so I can calm down and enjoy this process.....Wish me luck!!!!!!!

Welcome to the group Janey!! Hope you had great luck at your scan today!!! July 9th is my birthday!! :)



tlh97990 said:


> so just curious have most of you had difficult pregnancies in the past with miscarriages or issues getting pregnant? I just noticed there is a lot of worrisome in this group and i can only assume it's because of previous difficulties

I had a mmc 12 years ago and it is still very raw with me. I remember everything about that day that I started to spot a little bit and they did a transvaginal scan and found no heartbeat. I should have been 8 1/2 weeks and the baby was only showing 6 1/2 weeks. They did a D&C and ever since then I was terrified when I was pregnant with DS and started to spot at 12 weeks. I had to yell at the doc just so he'd give me a scan to make sure everything was ok. This pregnancy thankfully I haven't had any spotting yet and I hope not to. I have been pretty laid back with this one with the exception of the day I was going for my scan because I thought "what if." Thankfully we saw that cute little heartbeat beating away!!



mummySS said:


> Becca - we have an 'air freshener' smell in our house too from the previous owners - just can't shift that smell!! Although I guess it could be worse and smell of poo or dead things or mothballs or something :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else not bear the smell of their OH?? My nose is soooo sensitive right now. I puke if my toddler has eaten garlic. I can't open our fridge. I can't have my DH face me in bed, he has to face away. It's ridiculous!

OH's feet smell horrendous!!! He is like my feet don't stink!! I am like UGH!!!!!!!!! Yes they DO!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I walked in my house tonight all I smelled is pee! Not sure if it's the dog or what but it is nasty! I started washing blankets in case it's them. But it's also raining all afternoon here and it smells like earthworms outside so that might be part of it too. I can't give the dog a bath because he wont' get in the tub without lifting him up and he's 50 lbs so I'm not doing that while pregnant!


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> I guess it could be worse and smell of poo or dead things or mothballs or something :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else not bear the smell of their OH??
> 
> Funnily enough, with all three of my previous pregnancies I absolutely LOVED the smell of mothballs. I was seriously considering eating them at one point, it was terrible.
> 
> And yep about OH his breath REEKS right now! I don't mind garlic so much though it's onion that is putting me off.
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> haha sounds just like me! I'm constantly begging OH to go brush his teeth! He's like... huh?!Click to expand...
> 
> yup ditto thisClick to expand...

I have the same problem with the onion smell! He'll give me a kiss and I'm like UGHH!! Did you eat onions? He said well not for a few hours and I'm like it's still on your breath!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello everyone,

so ive decided to come back! as some of you have wrote very nice things and i thank you all so very much, im so glad that all of you think so likely of me it was real nice seeing those things<3
my hormones have indeed been alittle wacky lately and you know ive just been going threw some personal issues as well:-/ 
also i do know that their is 144bumps ,that not everyone is going to answer back at everything i post or that all of us are going to be super close but that wasnt the reason i had decided to go for some of you who may have thought that!.
you know like i said i think it was just more of my hormones and the things that i was going threw in my home life:wacko: but i know that you all have been very supportive and kind<3 i also think the intro was a good ideal but i also don't think id be able to remember everyone name lol but here my intro:

My name is Nikki 24yrs old Dh is Charles but we all call him Eddie as his middle name is Edward he is 28yrs old but will be 29 this month we live in Baltimore Maryland.
We got married Sept 18, 2010 and it was the best day of my life<3 I have 1 DS Eric 5 and 4 stepkids Lil Eddie12 Jordan 10 Shawn 9 Cheyenne 7 they are the best kids ever<3.
Right now Dh is the only one that works as Im in school to become a medical assitance and i can not wait to get it all done and over with!!!!
Me & DH had been ttc for 2 + years and finally got our :bfp: 11days after my ds 5th birthday it was the best gift ever and ummm thats about it

Ok so lemme update you guys on everything!!

so i went to the doctors today!!! YAY met one of the new doctors and was hoping she send me for a u/s! she did indeed give me the paper as i told her that this was my first prenatal visit because i dont go to the my dr until next week and well i just em scared something is wrong but me and dh just dont got the money with christmas shopping & bills ect to do a private scan but anyway i WILL NEVER GO SEE HER AGAIN!!! NEVER.
First off she delivers at one of the worst hospitals you could ever go to so that was a big NO!
2nd as soon as i made it to her office i had to throw up so the ladie at the desk when she ask me my info i told her i needed to us the rest room she thought it was to pee and took her time FINALLY I SPOKE UP and said i was gonna puke everywhere if i didnt get let in the back to use the restroom so she finally open the door and show me where it was and when i was about to shut the door she like grab it and kept telling me i needed to leave a smaple which i told her OK a million and one times but i had to PUKE FIRST! finally i got sick on the bathroom floor and she then got all mad and let me close the door ugh stupid stupid stupid LADIE!!!
3rd when i finally seen the doctor she had a midwife with her that she had just hirer and was showing the ropes but i dont like everyone being all up in my business so i ask if i could just see her and her only she was very RUDE about it and told me she wasnt gonna make her leave so i told her i didnt want to be exam then but like i said i just wanted her to send me for a u/s so i could make sure all was well!!!
anyways she gave me the paper for the u/s and as i was leaving another ladie at the desk was really rude to i just told her id call to make another appointment NOT!!!!!!!

GOOD NEWS i got a appointment for a scan on the 11th at 9am nice & early i cant wait to make sure baby is all good and i surely hope everything is well and that baby is growing just fine:-/ geeze im so scared but gotta find out one way or another i just duno what im gonna do if something isnt right ugh?!?:-( im gonna try to maybe see if i can get in another place sooner and i really hope the teach i got isnt a MEANIE like the last one but im not going to the same place i went to before I WONT i JUST WONT!!

how is everyone else doing tho?!


----------



## abagailb14

When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)


----------



## tlh97990

ilovehim- im glad you decided to stay! that office sounded like a nightmare i'd never go back!!


i also have been having bizarre dreams and they have people in them that i havent seen in years its so strange!

i will be 2nd trimester January 5th i believe so still a little ways to go!

i got all my christmas wrapping done this evening after a long day of work. i think im gonna go to bed early tonight!


----------



## ilovehim91810

abagailb14 said:


> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)

the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!


----------



## tsyhanochka

ilovehim91810 said:


> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!

I know how you feel, it's like as soon as you see that heart beat then you'll calm down. :hugs:


My second Tri starts January 12. So Just after Ukrainian Christmas, we'll likely tell his mother on UC as a nice surprise for her. Hopefully she'll be here for a February visit so that should be enough time for her to buy all of Kyiv out of baby things right?:dohh:


----------



## Breadsticks

ilovehim91810 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!Click to expand...

Nikki, you can do it! Just think, it is already under a week away and then you will see your sweet, healthy baby again :) The best thing you can do is try to stay positive! I'm sorry your appt didn't go so well...seriously, it's nearly impossible to hold back being sick like that, how could she not know? 

I hit 12 weeks on the 23rd, but we'll see if it stays the same after my ultrasound. I'm so excited, tomorrow will be two weeks till we see our little baby!


----------



## oneandtwo

13wks is the start of second tri. i will be 13 wks on Christmas eve :)

I've felt baby a few times now! very light and very low but exciting :)


----------



## 8yearswaiting

Hi everybody! I would like to join. My due date for now is July 23. I have been reading most of everything on here, but wasn't sure when to jump in. 

I am 25 and my husband is 29. We have a 9 year old daughter and have been trying for baby #2 for 8 years! I have PCOS and it's been a struggle but it has finally happened. We are so excited but I am also very scared with the high risk for miscarriage. I have been really sick with MS and hope it gets better soon! I am 7 weeks today and I have loved reading about everybody and hope to get to know everyone soon. This is also my first thread to join so bear with me if I don't use all the abbreviations and etc.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Welcome!!! The more the merrier.


As for me.... that whole "I feel awesome" post a few hours ago....yeah not so much. Woke up less than an hour after going to bed cold, then hot. Heartburn galore and then nearly getting sick for good measure. Just when I thought..hey a few good days like today and I'd feel myself again.

#fail

And there goes my record for not getting sick at night. 

*sigh*


----------



## Libbysmum

I will be 12 weeks on December 20th. 
I can hardly wait to hear how all the new scans went. I love seeing those little first photos. They're always so precious!
Ilovehim thank you for coming back online. We appreciate your comments and stories. Sorry to hear about the troubles with Dr and Sonogram people...I wish they'd train people to have more compassion don't you?
Myra be wary of putting on too much weight! I made that mistake with my first pregnancy...I put on about 20kg and 8 of those were in my first trimester!
So far I have only put on about 600grams with this pregnancy which is not that much thankfully!
I am sure we have nothing to worry about with Kate and Will stealing our thunder. All our babies will be loved and people will go crazy with their cuteness. That is just the effect a baby has. 
As for me I just had the car serviced and looks like I am up for another $400 at least in repairs that are well needed...looks like we will be eating 2 minute noodles this Christmas!


----------



## abagailb14

1st trimester has gone by so fast! It's crazy so many are starting their 2nd by the end of the month, yay! :) I couldn't resist trying the baking soda gender test after reading about it, mine fizzed like crazy which means a boy - we'll see in a couple weeks if it's right but I have a gut feeling it's a boy too. Anyone else just have a "feeling" about gender?


----------



## abagailb14

oneandtwo said:


> 13wks is the start of second tri. i will be 13 wks on Christmas eve :)
> 
> I've felt baby a few times now! very light and very low but exciting :)

Can you feel it this early? I've had a few strange flutterings but I convinced myself it must be gas or something, I thought it was way too early to feel movement.


----------



## Libbysmum

It sits pretty low down in the pelvic region until about 12 wks boy how exciting to feel movements this early...you must be so happy! I too assumed anything I felt was gas.


----------



## IcePrincess

Anyone have very little or totally different symptoms then previous pregnancies?


----------



## myra

I'm 12 weeks on December 16....so close now!


----------



## alicecooper

oh GOD I just stepped on the scales this morning. 9 stone 13lbs 2oz

I was 9 stone 7lbs 6oz at the beginning of this pregnancy, and I'm only 9 and a half weeks! I'm gaining weight far more quickly than recommended.

I need to curb these milkshake cravings I really do!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello Ladies :) 

I need some advice RE work. My boss says I have to give her a letter which I will take down to her today after I have had my MW appt. But I was just looking at this https://www.gov.uk/working-when-pregnant-your-rights

I am a carer and I do domestic calls which include using bleach, toilet cleaners well all cleaning stuff. I have a call tomorrow which I will have to carry bags of washing down stairs to a laundry and back again. It also says I can't work the long hours anymore... ie 13 hour shifts. 

My boss is pissed of I am pregnant anyway so I am worried about telling her, would you think printing that off and highlighting the stuff and giving it to her with the letter?


----------



## Aaisrie

Moonbaby is alive!!! Measuring small, which I expected because of my long cycles and saraya and Atticus were the same. Saw a heartbeat and she's bringing me back in 2 weeks for a follow up scan!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/07A728DF-DF89-4C1F-93B5-C75B7FAEC2FB-5898-000002EA7A5EE238.jpg


----------



## myra

ilovehim91810 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!Click to expand...

I know its hard not to worry...part of being human, I suppose! At this point in our pregnancies, while it is still possible for something to go wrong, the statistics are in our favor- I read that the possibility of m/c has dropped to about 5%. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Myra the risk of m/c drops to 10% once a HB has been seen so even though I'm only 6+4 my m/c risk is now only 10%!


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so releived to hear about the drop in risk of miscarriage after a heartbeat has been seen. 
I have been ttc for 5 years and had a MC in september


----------



## kaths101

Oneandtwo, what a horrific birth. I bet you were so scared. I can't imagine a midwife pushing your tummy to push him out! Woah! 

I will be 12 weeks the week between Christmas and new year! :happydance:


----------



## drhouse

actually the best data shows that the mc at 8/40 with a hb of greater than 140 is less than 1% and by 12/40 less than 0.1% so girls we are almost there!! I saw my little bean today.. hr 171 and wiggling like you wouldn't believe!!


----------



## alannadee

yay 9 weeks!!!

:happydance:

i am so bloated and uncomfy thou, still got sore boobs tho not as bad. Feel sick on and off worse in afternoon and night time, even feel sick in bed!!! 
not actually being sick as much now, just gaging a lot. :sick:

i think i would start worrying if i started to feel better, thou i know i will start to feel better soon.

thinking of buying a doppler 2mora, any one had any success with them this early??? my hubby doesnt want me to buy one, he says it will just cause me more worry
:xmas9: feeling christmassy today and i put our tree up!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Lots I'd like to reply to but I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm going to be lame and just ask for some advice please. All night I kept waking up. (which is super annoying because my LOt actually slept through for the first time ever!) it's this jittery feeling like you've had too much coffee ya know? Combine that with the queasy and I'm a mess! Do you think it's low blood sugar..... Or low blood pressure... Do I call the doc or just ride it out? I've had some breakfast and I'm feeling a little better but not much. I don't know anything about regulating blood sugar!!


----------



## oneandtwo

abagailb14 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 13wks is the start of second tri. i will be 13 wks on Christmas eve :)
> 
> I've felt baby a few times now! very light and very low but exciting :)
> 
> Can you feel it this early? I've had a few strange flutterings but I convinced myself it must be gas or something, I thought it was way too early to feel movement.Click to expand...

They are moving already so yea you can feel it! i felt it around 9 1/2 weeks with my third son. i have a few friends who have had 10 kids and 7 kids and said the more kids they had the earlier they felt it. Usually earliest is 9-10wks babies start moving at 8wks but are still pretty small then (well they are still small but bigger than 8wks). my last ob told me it is very possible to feel them this early. its not often, and im not feeling it daily but when im very calm and in the right position i can feel it :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Libbysmum said:


> It sits pretty low down in the pelvic region until about 12 wks boy how exciting to feel movements this early...you must be so happy! I too assumed anything I felt was gas.

Yes extremely very low, the movement is below the pubic bone, really. i can't touch my belly wear the movement is cause its so low. if its down in your pubic area its most likely baby :) it feels to me like a cricket in my down stairs almost LOL

with all but my first baby,.my husband has been able to feel kicks at the 15wk mark :)



IcePrincess said:


> Anyone have very little or totally different symptoms then previous pregnancies?

this pregnancy has been extremely different then my previous three viable pregnancies. way more nausea, im not gaining weight as well as i did the last times (only .2lbs) and im getting headaches, i didn't get headaches before.



kaths101 said:


> Oneandtwo, what a horrific birth. I bet you were so scared. I can't imagine a midwife pushing your tummy to push him out! Woah!
> 
> I will be 12 weeks the week between Christmas and new year! :happydance:

it was awful. she wasn't a midwife, they don't allow midwives in the hospital i delivered him at. she was an oldworn out registered nurse and was fired shortly after, she did it on her own accord, without the doctors consent. when she pushed him they think it cinched off hiatus cord and that's why he was unresponsive. my husband grabbed her and i screamed at her to get off me. it was violent and awful and embarrassing, there were.students and the nicu team in there.:( i had had an episotomy before she did that and the tearing occurred in a different place i was basically filleted. it was the worst ever, i thought he was dead, my husband came into the recovery room after being with the baby in the nicu and he was crying, i went hysterical and started screaming that he was dead i was totally freaked out and on edge. he didn't breath on his own til the day we got discharged. the nicu staff was awful to me cause they thought i was 15 smh everything about that experience was awful. i caught them feeding him a bottle ( i.was ebf him i said no bottles no pacified) and freaked out. i was ready to take him and leave, that was the day we were discharged.



BeccaMichelle said:


> Lots I'd like to reply to but I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm going to be lame and just ask for some advice please. All night I kept waking up. (which is super annoying because my LOt actually slept through for the first time ever!) it's this jittery feeling like you've had too much coffee ya know? Combine that with the queasy and I'm a mess! Do you think it's low blood sugar..... Or low blood pressure... Do I call the doc or just ride it out? I've had some breakfast and I'm feeling a little better but not much. I don't know anything about regulating blood sugar!!

sounds like blood sugar to me. You need to make sure you are eating, i have to get up in the night (even outside of pregnancy) to eat or i wake up a mess in the mornings, keep a snack by your bed!


----------



## janey211

Hi Ladies,


Hade my first US yesterday and all is well. Baby's heart was beating away and measures 8 weeks and 6 days. They are keeping my due date the same July 9. What a miracle. There were so many reason why this pregnancy should not be which is why I was so scared. I feel much better now knowing the bambina is alive and growing. I think this just became real for me :flower:

I feel so bad for all you ladies with sickness. I am not sick at all. Have no cravings or foods to avoid. Obviously that may change but for now, I am counting my blessings. For what is matters, it should be gone soon for you all so hang in there.


----------



## myra

BeccaMichelle said:


> Lots I'd like to reply to but I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm going to be lame and just ask for some advice please. All night I kept waking up. (which is super annoying because my LOt actually slept through for the first time ever!) it's this jittery feeling like you've had too much coffee ya know? Combine that with the queasy and I'm a mess! Do you think it's low blood sugar..... Or low blood pressure... Do I call the doc or just ride it out? I've had some breakfast and I'm feeling a little better but not much. I don't know anything about regulating blood sugar!!

I do have blood sugar issues - and for me, the best way to regulate them is to eat small, regular meals/snacks every 2-3 hours. You should make sure that the meals/snacks have protein. Whole grains are better too; though while pregnant I've lost my taste for whole wheat breads etc. 

For when I wake up at night- if I'm hungry, I can't go back to sleep, so I have some nuts/raisin mix on my night stand...that way I don't wake myself up too much by getting out of bed and going to the kitchen. I have a small handful and then I am able to go back to sleep.


----------



## ilovehim91810

tlh97990 said:


> ilovehim- im glad you decided to stay! that office sounded like a nightmare i'd never go back!!
> 
> 
> i also have been having bizarre dreams and they have people in them that i havent seen in years its so strange!
> 
> i will be 2nd trimester January 5th i believe so still a little ways to go!
> 
> i got all my christmas wrapping done this evening after a long day of work. i think im gonna go to bed early tonight!

thank you so much im really glad i came back too!! and No i will not be going back to that OFFICE EVER AGAIN!!.
The real reason i even made the appointment thou was because i wanted to try to get another scan , without having to go to the hospital! I just em scared something is wrong?! even know i have no reason too be:wacko:
Jan 5th will be here before you know it :thumbup: hehe
I really need to start my christmas wrapping! I've got ALOT to wrap and i mean ALOT! i still gotta get my mom & dad something and also my nephew, it's really sad that i gotta give the gift to my mom to give to my nephew thou because if my sister knew it came from me she'd tell my mother she doesnt want it:cry: like when he was first born i got him a really nice baby blanket and a nice little hat and few other old and ends:winkwink: 
My mom was telling me a few months after i got it for him that my sister was telling her MOM NATE loves that blanket you got him , he sleeps with it every night and carrys it everywhere so that MADE me feel REALLY GOOD:thumbup: but i just wish she'd let me see him:cry: it hurts me so bad that she is doing this and in the end she is only hurting him:cry: she has took that baby from the whole family even my grandmother who won't be around much longer its so sad because alot of kids wont even know there great grandkids:cry:
not only that but she is pregnant too and due in april or may and it just really sucks u know that we can't share this special time together but idk ive tried my best to reach out with her :cry: its her NO GOOD HUSBAND:cry: hopefully he will be in JAIL SOON



tsyhanochka said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!
> 
> I know how you feel, it's like as soon as you see that heart beat then you'll calm down. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My second Tri starts January 12. So Just after Ukrainian Christmas, we'll likely tell his mother on UC as a nice surprise for her. Hopefully she'll be here for a February visit so that should be enough time for her to buy all of Kyiv out of baby things right?:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes as soon as i see the heartbeat & baby should be moving around some now too i'll feel so much better!.
I just keep seeing alot of people signatures and it saying 10weeks but measure 6weeks and im just scare thats gonna happen to me:cry:
Even know ive never had no history of m/c or nothing like that but im trying to keep the faith and believe that all will be OK!
I go see my Obgyn that took care of me with my son and i think im gonna wind up sticking with her because i just feel good with her & know she is good:thumbup:
She did a wonderful job when delivering my son,you know she cut me alittle bit because she didnt want him to wind up ripping me! she sew me back up real fast and even did my DS little ding ding:blush:lol
Anyone else with boys or if they have a boy not going to cicurmcis?!
I did with my son and i think i made the right choice because you know the extra skin can cause infections or the skin can even grow over the hole:wacko:
i was so scared when they brought my little man back with her little moomoo cut but it heal real fast & wasnt hard at all to take care of:thumbup:
TMI* my dh mom didnt get him cicurmcis when he was a baby and he had problems! so he had to wind up getting it done at 12yrs old i believe and said that they didnt put him to sleep or nohing eeeekkkk that doesnt sound like it feel so good at 12yrs old 



Breadsticks said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nikki, you can do it! Just think, it is already under a week away and then you will see your sweet, healthy baby again :) The best thing you can do is try to stay positive! I'm sorry your appt didn't go so well...seriously, it's nearly impossible to hold back being sick like that, how could she not know?
> 
> I hit 12 weeks on the 23rd, but we'll see if it stays the same after my ultrasound. I'm so excited, tomorrow will be two weeks till we see our little baby!Click to expand...

 aww thanks you even call me by my real name!! forgive me but i totally forgot your:-( i feel bad for not remembering but i can barely remember my own sometimes:-( but i promise if u tell me now i will remember for sure because i dont have all the crap i did on me when i first join this group things have been trying to go alittle better for me you know?! but im trying to say positive but idk seeing some people freak out sometimes in these threads well it makes me freaky out about the same thing they are?!?!
i have no clue have they didint know i had to throw up i mean i look sick ,like u could look at me and tell i dint feel good and they just didnt see that "dummies"
I also turn 12 weeks on the 23rd YAY due date could possibly change tho qhwn i go tuesday! im thinking about calling up to see if i can get in for a u/s sooner<3
i really wanna ask DH to go but he took off for the first one and it sucks so bad they wouldnt even let him come in the back:-/ the ladie said because she had to do it vaginally i like thinking to myself like REALLY he the father of my child and my husband he has seen my who ha more then enought you know:wacko:



oneandtwo said:


> 13wks is the start of second tri. i will be 13 wks on Christmas eve :)
> 
> I've felt baby a few times now! very light and very low but exciting :)

thanks i wasnt sure if it was 12 or 13 well since that so i will be 13weeks on december 30th ,right before the NEW YEAR!.
it is so wonderful that we are starting to all get up there and most of us will be moving into the 2nd tri and then about a week or 2 the rest should be starting to catch up to us:thumbup:

Really You can already feel the baby?! you must be really thin?! or which child is this for you because i heard the more children u have the sooner u can feel the baby!!! 
I can't wait to feel thew baby move<3



8yearswaiting said:


> Hi everybody! I would like to join. My due date for now is July 23. I have been reading most of everything on here, but wasn't sure when to jump in.
> 
> I am 25 and my husband is 29. We have a 9 year old daughter and have been trying for baby #2 for 8 years! I have PCOS and it's been a struggle but it has finally happened. We are so excited but I am also very scared with the high risk for miscarriage. I have been really sick with MS and hope it gets better soon! I am 7 weeks today and I have loved reading about everybody and hope to get to know everyone soon. This is also my first thread to join so bear with me if I don't use all the abbreviations and etc.

Hello there!!
first let me say welcome & H&H 9months!!!
Wow 8yrs that is crazy so you guys have been TTC not to long after you had your daughter?!?! im so very happy for you<3 we are also around the same age i'll be 25 in march and dh will be turning 29 the 16th of this month
Let me tell you alittle about me 
My name is Nikki my Dh is Eddie im from the USA in Baltimore Maryland live here all my life<3 
I have 1 son of my own who is 5yrs old & i have 4 stepkids Lil Eddie Jordan Shawn & Cheyenne i love them all so much 
Me & Dh have been TTC for 2+years with this baby,I actually got my :bfp: 11days after my son 5th birthday:thumbup: let me tell u it was a wonderful gift to us! its just crazy because after getting a :bfn: on our 2nd yr anniversary i just couldnt take the heartbreak anymore of getting nothing but :bfn: so me & hubby had said we would go see a fertiliy specialiest but we were gonna wait until after i finishen school so that i could help out some with the cost because it just cost so much:wacko:
However thou the month that i didnt use nothing no opks no charting no temping no preseed i mean nothing we finally got our :bfp: YAY so flipping happy:happydance: really em wishing the best for you<3



Libbysmum said:


> I will be 12 weeks on December 20th.
> I can hardly wait to hear how all the new scans went. I love seeing those little first photos. They're always so precious!
> Ilovehim thank you for coming back online. We appreciate your comments and stories. Sorry to hear about the troubles with Dr and Sonogram people...I wish they'd train people to have more compassion don't you?
> Myra be wary of putting on too much weight! I made that mistake with my first pregnancy...I put on about 20kg and 8 of those were in my first trimester!
> So far I have only put on about 600grams with this pregnancy which is not that much thankfully!
> I am sure we have nothing to worry about with Kate and Will stealing our thunder. All our babies will be loved and people will go crazy with their cuteness. That is just the effect a baby has.
> As for me I just had the car serviced and looks like I am up for another $400 at least in repairs that are well needed...looks like we will be eating 2 minute noodles this Christmas!

thank you so much<3 im so glad to be back & you all have gave me the warmest welcome back :hugs:
i know it so sad how ive been treated,it really is:cry: i do wish they would be train better, you know if you dont want to work with people dont get a freaking job around them duhhhhhh i swear its like then dont freaking work with them!!!,
Im so glad i'll be seeing the doctor i seen with my ds because ive been seeing her even before i got pregnant with him!! she has been my obgyn since i was a teenager and her office staff is so sweet & she is so sweet and so good when it comes to babys and everything else, i mean every female issues ive ever had ive always went to her for it.
Like i used to get cyst alot so she make sure i had the right treatmets i mean just everything


IcePrincess said:


> Anyone have very little or totally different symptoms then previous pregnancies?




Pink Flowers said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> I need some advice RE work. My boss says I have to give her a letter which I will take down to her today after I have had my MW appt. But I was just looking at this https://www.gov.uk/working-when-pregnant-your-rights
> 
> I am a carer and I do domestic calls which include using bleach, toilet cleaners well all cleaning stuff. I have a call tomorrow which I will have to carry bags of washing down stairs to a laundry and back again. It also says I can't work the long hours anymore... ie 13 hour shifts.
> 
> My boss is pissed of I am pregnant anyway so I am worried about telling her, would you think printing that off and highlighting the stuff and giving it to her with the letter?




Aaisrie said:


> Moonbaby is alive!!! Measuring small, which I expected because of my long cycles and saraya and Atticus were the same. Saw a heartbeat and she's bringing me back in 2 weeks for a follow up scan!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/07A728DF-DF89-4C1F-93B5-C75B7FAEC2FB-5898-000002EA7A5EE238.jpg


----------



## ilovehim91810

tlh97990 said:


> ilovehim- im glad you decided to stay! that office sounded like a nightmare i'd never go back!!
> 
> 
> i also have been having bizarre dreams and they have people in them that i havent seen in years its so strange!
> 
> i will be 2nd trimester January 5th i believe so still a little ways to go!
> 
> i got all my christmas wrapping done this evening after a long day of work. i think im gonna go to bed early tonight!

thank you so much im really glad i came back too!! and No i will not be going back to that OFFICE EVER AGAIN!!.
The real reason i even made the appointment thou was because i wanted to try to get another scan , without having to go to the hospital! I just em scared something is wrong?! even know i have no reason too be:wacko:
Jan 5th will be here before you know it :thumbup: hehe
I really need to start my christmas wrapping! I've got ALOT to wrap and i mean ALOT! i still gotta get my mom & dad something and also my nephew, it's really sad that i gotta give the gift to my mom to give to my nephew thou because if my sister knew it came from me she'd tell my mother she doesnt want it:cry: like when he was first born i got him a really nice baby blanket and a nice little hat and few other old and ends:winkwink: 
My mom was telling me a few months after i got it for him that my sister was telling her MOM NATE loves that blanket you got him , he sleeps with it every night and carrys it everywhere so that MADE me feel REALLY GOOD:thumbup: but i just wish she'd let me see him:cry: it hurts me so bad that she is doing this and in the end she is only hurting him:cry: she has took that baby from the whole family even my grandmother who won't be around much longer its so sad because alot of kids wont even know there great grandkids:cry:
not only that but she is pregnant too and due in april or may and it just really sucks u know that we can't share this special time together but idk ive tried my best to reach out with her :cry: its her NO GOOD HUSBAND:cry: hopefully he will be in JAIL SOON



tsyhanochka said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!
> 
> I know how you feel, it's like as soon as you see that heart beat then you'll calm down. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My second Tri starts January 12. So Just after Ukrainian Christmas, we'll likely tell his mother on UC as a nice surprise for her. Hopefully she'll be here for a February visit so that should be enough time for her to buy all of Kyiv out of baby things right?:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes as soon as i see the heartbeat & baby should be moving around some now too i'll feel so much better!.
I just keep seeing alot of people signatures and it saying 10weeks but measure 6weeks and im just scare thats gonna happen to me:cry:
Even know ive never had no history of m/c or nothing like that but im trying to keep the faith and believe that all will be OK!
I go see my Obgyn that took care of me with my son and i think im gonna wind up sticking with her because i just feel good with her & know she is good:thumbup:
She did a wonderful job when delivering my son,you know she cut me alittle bit because she didnt want him to wind up ripping me! she sew me back up real fast and even did my DS little ding ding:blush:lol
Anyone else with boys or if they have a boy not going to cicurmcis?!
I did with my son and i think i made the right choice because you know the extra skin can cause infections or the skin can even grow over the hole:wacko:
i was so scared when they brought my little man back with her little moomoo cut but it heal real fast & wasnt hard at all to take care of:thumbup:
TMI* my dh mom didnt get him cicurmcis when he was a baby and he had problems! so he had to wind up getting it done at 12yrs old i believe and said that they didnt put him to sleep or nohing eeeekkkk that doesnt sound like it feel so good at 12yrs old 



Breadsticks said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)
> 
> the 2nd tri starts at 12weeks right?! well i turn 12weeks on the 23rd of december!however i go for another scan on tuesday the 11th at 9am! so that could very well change for me but im still scared that im not even gonna make it that far i just feel like something is gonna be wrong ugh maybe im just freaking out thou maybe everything is fine with me and dh baby?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nikki, you can do it! Just think, it is already under a week away and then you will see your sweet, healthy baby again :) The best thing you can do is try to stay positive! I'm sorry your appt didn't go so well...seriously, it's nearly impossible to hold back being sick like that, how could she not know?
> 
> I hit 12 weeks on the 23rd, but we'll see if it stays the same after my ultrasound. I'm so excited, tomorrow will be two weeks till we see our little baby!Click to expand...

 aww thanks you even call me by my real name!! forgive me but i totally forgot your:-( i feel bad for not remembering but i can barely remember my own sometimes:-( but i promise if u tell me now i will remember for sure because i dont have all the crap i did on me when i first join this group things have been trying to go alittle better for me you know?! but im trying to say positive but idk seeing some people freak out sometimes in these threads well it makes me freaky out about the same thing they are?!?!
i have no clue have they didint know i had to throw up i mean i look sick ,like u could look at me and tell i dint feel good and they just didnt see that "dummies"
I also turn 12 weeks on the 23rd YAY due date could possibly change tho qhwn i go tuesday! im thinking about calling up to see if i can get in for a u/s sooner<3
i really wanna ask DH to go but he took off for the first one and it sucks so bad they wouldnt even let him come in the back:-/ the ladie said because she had to do it vaginally i like thinking to myself like REALLY he the father of my child and my husband he has seen my who ha more then enought you know:wacko:



oneandtwo said:


> 13wks is the start of second tri. i will be 13 wks on Christmas eve :)
> 
> I've felt baby a few times now! very light and very low but exciting :)

thanks i wasnt sure if it was 12 or 13 well since that so i will be 13weeks on december 30th ,right before the NEW YEAR!.
it is so wonderful that we are starting to all get up there and most of us will be moving into the 2nd tri and then about a week or 2 the rest should be starting to catch up to us:thumbup:

Really You can already feel the baby?! you must be really thin?! or which child is this for you because i heard the more children u have the sooner u can feel the baby!!! 
I can't wait to feel thew baby move<3



8yearswaiting said:


> Hi everybody! I would like to join. My due date for now is July 23. I have been reading most of everything on here, but wasn't sure when to jump in.
> 
> I am 25 and my husband is 29. We have a 9 year old daughter and have been trying for baby #2 for 8 years! I have PCOS and it's been a struggle but it has finally happened. We are so excited but I am also very scared with the high risk for miscarriage. I have been really sick with MS and hope it gets better soon! I am 7 weeks today and I have loved reading about everybody and hope to get to know everyone soon. This is also my first thread to join so bear with me if I don't use all the abbreviations and etc.

Hello there!!
first let me say welcome & H&H 9months!!!
Wow 8yrs that is crazy so you guys have been TTC not to long after you had your daughter?!?! im so very happy for you<3 we are also around the same age i'll be 25 in march and dh will be turning 29 the 16th of this month
Let me tell you alittle about me 
My name is Nikki my Dh is Eddie im from the USA in Baltimore Maryland live here all my life<3 
I have 1 son of my own who is 5yrs old & i have 4 stepkids Lil Eddie Jordan Shawn & Cheyenne i love them all so much 
Me & Dh have been TTC for 2+years with this baby,I actually got my :bfp: 11days after my son 5th birthday:thumbup: let me tell u it was a wonderful gift to us! its just crazy because after getting a :bfn: on our 2nd yr anniversary i just couldnt take the heartbreak anymore of getting nothing but :bfn: so me & hubby had said we would go see a fertiliy specialiest but we were gonna wait until after i finishen school so that i could help out some with the cost because it just cost so much:wacko:
However thou the month that i didnt use nothing no opks no charting no temping no preseed i mean nothing we finally got our :bfp: YAY so flipping happy:happydance: really em wishing the best for you<3



Libbysmum said:


> I will be 12 weeks on December 20th.
> I can hardly wait to hear how all the new scans went. I love seeing those little first photos. They're always so precious!
> Ilovehim thank you for coming back online. We appreciate your comments and stories. Sorry to hear about the troubles with Dr and Sonogram people...I wish they'd train people to have more compassion don't you?
> Myra be wary of putting on too much weight! I made that mistake with my first pregnancy...I put on about 20kg and 8 of those were in my first trimester!
> So far I have only put on about 600grams with this pregnancy which is not that much thankfully!
> I am sure we have nothing to worry about with Kate and Will stealing our thunder. All our babies will be loved and people will go crazy with their cuteness. That is just the effect a baby has.
> As for me I just had the car serviced and looks like I am up for another $400 at least in repairs that are well needed...looks like we will be eating 2 minute noodles this Christmas!

thank you so much<3 im so glad to be back & you all have gave me the warmest welcome back :hugs:
i know it so sad how ive been treated,it really is:cry: i do wish they would be train better, you know if you dont want to work with people dont get a freaking job around them duhhhhhh i swear its like then dont freaking work with them!!!,
Im so glad i'll be seeing the doctor i seen with my ds because ive been seeing her even before i got pregnant with him!! she has been my obgyn since i was a teenager and her office staff is so sweet & she is so sweet and so good when it comes to babys and everything else, i mean every female issues ive ever had ive always went to her for it.
Like i used to get cyst alot so she make sure i had the right treatmets i mean just everything espeically pregnancy!!!


IcePrincess said:


> Anyone have very little or totally different symptoms then previous pregnancies?

i totally have been having different symptoms alls i had with ds is headachs but this baby ive been having bad MS the worse ive been alot more tired then i ever was with him and just so much more but the main thing is MS that has been kicking my BUTT!!! i really think im having alittle girl eekk i so want alittle girl so bad and i have a good feeling abour it



Pink Flowers said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> I need some advice RE work. My boss says I have to give her a letter which I will take down to her today after I have had my MW appt. But I was just looking at this https://www.gov.uk/working-when-pregnant-your-rights
> 
> I am a carer and I do domestic calls which include using bleach, toilet cleaners well all cleaning stuff. I have a call tomorrow which I will have to carry bags of washing down stairs to a laundry and back again. It also says I can't work the long hours anymore... ie 13 hour shifts.
> 
> My boss is pissed of I am pregnant anyway so I am worried about telling her, would you think printing that off and highlighting the stuff and giving it to her with the letter?

wow sounds like your BOSS IS A BBBBBBBBBB!!!!! you know i would print it out and let her see it but on the other hand im scared that she might try to fire you then because you know you'd have to prove that she fire you because you were pregnant! but i surely hope that she wouldnt do that too you especially around the holidays.
Maybe she just alittle mad because you guys have been busy and she just really was looking forward to having u wei! good luck<3



Aaisrie said:


> Moonbaby is alive!!! Measuring small, which I expected because of my long cycles and saraya and Atticus were the same. Saw a heartbeat and she's bringing me back in 2 weeks for a follow up scan!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/07A728DF-DF89-4C1F-93B5-C75B7FAEC2FB-5898-000002EA7A5EE238.jpg

YAY!!!!! moonbaby looks GREAT<3:happydance:


also ladies sorri if this post 2s i wasnt done writting and some how clikc on submit reply


----------



## tlh97990

this pregnancy is completely different than my last. i gained weight steadily from the beginning with my last and was never sick. with this one ive been sick a lot and actually lost 4 lbs (probably from being sick)


----------



## whigfield

Welcome back ilovehim!! :hugs::hugs: So glad to see you back. :happydance:

I've reached 10 weeks today and confirmed a h/b once again with the doppler this morning. Bleeding has been a bit heavier :( but I keep getting really full bladders and I think the weight of it might be contributing to pushing more blood down. :shrug: Either way, I'm 10 weeks, heartrate was nice and fast (165bpm) and I read somewhere that the risk of miscarriage was really really low now. Not to say that it won't happen, but, I feel like some of the anxiety on my shoulders is beginning to lift. :flower:


----------



## ilovehim91810

TonyaG said:


> I'm so releived to hear about the drop in risk of miscarriage after a heartbeat has been seen.
> I have been ttc for 5 years and had a MC in september

i also em so happy to hear that the risk has drop for miscarriges too because when i went to the hospital the one day they did a u/s and even tho the stupid teach didnt tell me nothing,alittle a
after they took me to my room the doctor came in and told us that our baby had a heartbeat!
just hoping i'll have a good teach when i go tuesday<3
also so sorry to hear about ur m/c they are SAD! congrats that u finally did it i was a lttcer myself also!!! we did it:happydance:



alannadee said:


> yay 9 weeks!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> i am so bloated and uncomfy thou, still got sore boobs tho not as bad. Feel sick on and off worse in afternoon and night time, even feel sick in bed!!!
> not actually being sick as much now, just gaging a lot. :sick:
> 
> i think i would start worrying if i started to feel better, thou i know i will start to feel better soon.
> 
> thinking of buying a doppler 2mora, any one had any success with them this early??? my hubby doesnt want me to buy one, he says it will just cause me more worry
> :xmas9: feeling christmassy today and i put our tree up!

YaY congrats on becoming 9weeks!! did u see that your baby has moved up on ur chart also!! YAY

im feeling the same way as you are bloated uncomfy boobs are sore but not to bad sick o and off! really hope u feel better<3

i also wanted to get a doppler myself too but idk i dont want not finding the heartbeat and start freaking out! so i think im gonna wait until i hear it in the doctor office<3

i love christmas i cant wait until we get our tree :xmas9: we get a real one so we get ours the 2nd 3rd week of december so it wont die right away and MMMMMM a real tree makes the house smell soooooo good and christmassy i love it



janey211 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Hade my first US yesterday and all is well. Baby's heart was beating away and measures 8 weeks and 6 days. They are keeping my due date the same July 9. What a miracle. There were so many reason why this pregnancy should not be which is why I was so scared. I feel much better now knowing the bambina is alive and growing. I think this just became real for me :flower:
> 
> I feel so bad for all you ladies with sickness. I am not sick at all. Have no cravings or foods to avoid. Obviously that may change but for now, I am counting my blessings. For what is matters, it should be gone soon for you all so hang in there.

yay so glad ur u/s went so well<3 so happy for you:thumbup::flower:
and u are so lucky you have been feeling good and havent had no sickness i ddint have no sickness with my son so im hoping this is just a sign that this is are little girl<3 yay


----------



## Aaisrie

My son is intact, I'd never circumcise unless there was a medical reason to. It actually causes MORE infections, the foreskin actually keeps infection out. Plus I'd never subject my son to that...


----------



## oneandtwo

Ilovehim-im extremely thin, a whopping 94 lbs right now. this is also my fourth child. That's also why my husband can feel the kicks so early, cause i am so skinny. its gross, really. when i lay flat my pelvis protrudes out. the heaviest I've ever weighed was 137 and that was the day i gave birth to my 3rd.

im lost aaisrie, did someone.say something about circumcision?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Aaisrie said:


> My son is intact, I'd never circumcise unless there was a medical reason to. It actually causes MORE infections, the foreskin actually keeps infection out. Plus I'd never subject my son to that...

I'm with Aaisrie, I've read there's really no valid medical reason to do it any more. And if you're religiously doing it that's different.

DH wasn't done and though I wouldn't have suggested it, he put his foot down immediately and said it WILL NOT be done if we have a boy. 

They actually don't pay for it with our provincial health care, so if you want to have it done, it's an out of pocket expense. So that goes to show how unnecessary it is for most boys. (granted, some men need it later in life... but again that's case by case).


----------



## dove830

abagailb14 said:


> When does everyone's 2nd tri start? I just looked it up on pregnology.com and mine starts Christmas Day! :)

Different websites say different things, some say the 2nd trimester starts at 12 weeks, some say 13 weeks, and some say 14 weeks....I don't know what to go by????:dohh:


----------



## dove830

BeccaMichelle said:


> Lots I'd like to reply to but I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm going to be lame and just ask for some advice please. All night I kept waking up. (which is super annoying because my LOt actually slept through for the first time ever!) it's this jittery feeling like you've had too much coffee ya know? Combine that with the queasy and I'm a mess! Do you think it's low blood sugar..... Or low blood pressure... Do I call the doc or just ride it out? I've had some breakfast and I'm feeling a little better but not much. I don't know anything about regulating blood sugar!!

I get the leg jumpy's at night...drives me insane....I've had it throughout every pregnancy though....no clue what causes it


----------



## Breadsticks

My name is Amanda :) It is normal to worry, I do sometimes also even though this is my first. My mom has.had several miscarriages, it is definitely nerve-wracking. However, I have been SO sick lol, it stinks when I'm at work but it is reassuring. Nikki, don't we have the same due date right now? July 8th? :)

I have also lost weight since my drs appt 2 weeks ago. I would guess between 3-5 lbs. I am hoping that the sickness is gone, or at least a lot better by Christmas so I can have some good holiday food! I missed out on Thanksgiving 

I have felt some movement also, last week (8 weeks)...I wasn't gassy and it was really low and I could barely feel it. I just happened to be lying down resting. I haven't felt anything since. I am really starting to want a doppler now though! I think it would be really sweet to let my little brother hear the heartbeat when we visit for Christmas (I'd be 12.5 weeks, so maybe?).


----------



## dove830

Aaisrie said:


> My son is intact, I'd never circumcise unless there was a medical reason to. It actually causes MORE infections, the foreskin actually keeps infection out. Plus I'd never subject my son to that...

When I found out I was having a boy, I just assumed we'd have him circumcised, b/c his father is, and his father really wanted him to be. However, once I started doing the research, I knew I could never do that to him. We also have to pay for it here in BC, and where I live, within a 6 hour drive, there are only 2 doctor's that still do it. It was an easy choice for me, but to each, his own:)


----------



## dove830

I've had the worst week of pregnancy, in any of my 4 pregnancies, this past week. Thursdays are the start of a new week for me in this pregnancy. So last Thursday, I felt how I've been feeling pretty much all along. Bloated, tender breasts, nauseous, tired, etc. By Friday, every single symptom was gone, all of a sudden, all at once. I started to freak out, but I know that symptoms can come and go, and I had an appointment for the next Friday for a scan. So I rode it out Friday and Saturday...but by Sunday, I was starting to panic, and was so scared, and tearful. I went to the hospital, where they did some bloodwork, but could not fit me in for a scan as they were all backed up. After many hours, they told me to go home and that they'd call me in the morning with an appointment for a scan. So off I went. I waited until 11:30, then I called them. They still could not fit me in, so hopefully the next day. I decided to go to a different hospital, only to have the exact same results. Finally, on Tuesday, I get a call from the 2nd hospital that they can fit me in, and to come on down. So we rushed down, drinking water as we went. Apparently, I didn't drink it fast enough, because my bladder wasn't full enough...even though I had to pee like crazy, so they had to do a transvaginal ultrasound. The tech is taking pictures, and is totally silent. I'm lying waiting for her to say "I'm sorry, but your baby is gone", I'm having de ja vue from my last miscarriage (at 18 weeks, but baby measured 14 weeks). I'm screaming at her in my head to just say it, I'm so positive that it's bad news. When she non-chalantly says "Baby's heartbeat is 161"....I was so happy, but still wanted to throttle her for making me wait so long, when she knew exactly why I was there. But holy crap, what relief....I kept asking if she was sure, and then she showed me. I saw with my own eyes that my Little Peanut's heart was beating away, furiously, and fell in love. They let my OH come in and see it too. ( They left him out waiting in the hallway while they did the initial measurements etc.) Baby is also measuring right on. I can't tell you what a relief it was. I'm sure I'll have other freak outs during this pregnancy, but I just SO want my rainbow baby....OH! That reminds me....we saw 2 full rainbows, and even 2 side by side half rainbows on the 45 minute drive to the ultrasound....I think it was good luck:)

Tomorrow is 9 weeks, and I'll be an olive <3

Dec 27th is 12 weeks for me
Jan 3rd is 13 weeks
Jan 10th is 14 weeks....so whichever one of those signals the 2nd trimester, I'm ready for it!

Oh, and a little bit of nausea came back last night....never been so thankful to feel pukey!

Sorry for the novel....


----------



## tlh97990

Aaisrie said:


> My son is intact, I'd never circumcise unless there was a medical reason to. It actually causes MORE infections, the foreskin actually keeps infection out. Plus I'd never subject my son to that...

were we talking about this? :haha: i haven't really given it much thought. I'm in the U.S. and it is routinely done. I think more boys get circumsized than not around here. My husband and I haven't talked about it and I'm sure we won't until we hear if we are having a boy.



dove830 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Lots I'd like to reply to but I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm going to be lame and just ask for some advice please. All night I kept waking up. (which is super annoying because my LOt actually slept through for the first time ever!) it's this jittery feeling like you've had too much coffee ya know? Combine that with the queasy and I'm a mess! Do you think it's low blood sugar..... Or low blood pressure... Do I call the doc or just ride it out? I've had some breakfast and I'm feeling a little better but not much. I don't know anything about regulating blood sugar!!
> 
> I get the leg jumpy's at night...drives me insane....I've had it throughout every pregnancy though....no clue what causes itClick to expand...

my legs did that with my daughter and they have been doing it now. it drives me crazy because nothing helps!! i try propping them up, massaging, nothing helps!



Breadsticks said:


> My name is Amanda :) It is normal to worry, I do sometimes also even though this is my first. My mom has.had several miscarriages, it is definitely nerve-wracking. However, I have been SO sick lol, it stinks when I'm at work but it is reassuring. Nikki, don't we have the same due date right now? July 8th? :)
> 
> I have also lost weight since my drs appt 2 weeks ago. I would guess between 3-5 lbs. I am hoping that the sickness is gone, or at least a lot better by Christmas so I can have some good holiday food! I missed out on Thanksgiving
> 
> I have felt some movement also, last week (8 weeks)...I wasn't gassy and it was really low and I could barely feel it. I just happened to be lying down resting. I haven't felt anything since. I am really starting to want a doppler now though! I think it would be really sweet to let my little brother hear the heartbeat when we visit for Christmas (I'd be 12.5 weeks, so maybe?).


i also missed out on eating on Thanksgiving!! Everything smelled terrible and I just wanted to throw up. I took a home pregnancy test that evening and got the nice "pregnant" on the digital test and it all made sense!


----------



## Aaisrie

Read the drmomma blog, there's lots of posts on it and she's in the US it's less routinely done there now than it used to be. We wouldn't circ a girl so why a boy?? My husband is circ because of medical problems but he'd never get our son done unless there was reason


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and I was responding to the post before mine it was mentioned!


----------



## SugarBeth

I don't think about circ'ing until we have a boy. DH wants it done and for personal reasons I'd like it done as well, but at the same time I hate the idea of it actually happening to my little baby. Instead of figuring it out, I'm just waiting until we land on a boy. Everyone is pretty sure this one is also a girl (I never have any gender feelings) so no reason for me to figure out what we'll do yet.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i think thats a big fear of mine for having a boy is the whole circ thing. makes me wanna just stick with my girls :haha:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aaisrie said:


> Read the drmomma blog, there's lots of posts on it and she's in the US it's less routinely done there now than it used to be. We wouldn't circ a girl so why a boy?? My husband is circ because of medical problems but he'd never get our son done unless there was reason

I totally agree, and hubby is of the same mindset.


----------



## kaths101

I have a boy and no way would I circumcise unless it was medically needed. 

But it's personal choice, and I can see why for religious reasons etc.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> oh GOD I just stepped on the scales this morning. 9 stone 13lbs 2oz
> 
> I was 9 stone 7lbs 6oz at the beginning of this pregnancy, and I'm only 9 and a half weeks! I'm gaining weight far more quickly than recommended.
> 
> I need to curb these milkshake cravings I really do!

You guys and your milkshake talk!!! I just HAD to get one on the way home form playgroup today.... a butterfinger one just to make sure I was getting that extra oomph of sugar laden calories... LOL


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*oneandtwo* - Thanks... now another question. What's a good middle of night blood sugar regulating food? :)

*myra *- okay, so nuts and raisins... except I hate most nuts.. and my worst vomiting episode was when I woke up one morning and ate a small bowl of raisins.... I've got a pretty bad aversion to them now. :( I wonder if I can find some nitrate free beef jerky... would that work?

*Aaisrie* - it's amazing the different feelings different nationalities have on the matter! I grew up in America just thinking it's was the done thing. Then spent most of my adult years in the UK where I realized.. No... it's NOT the done thing.... so strange!! I'd leave the final decision up to my husband since I feel he'd have more to go on making a decision! lol but I'm definitely leaning towards medically unnecessary and no these days. ps. Hi Moonbaby!! :)

*dove830* - I've heard that's really common, restless leg syndrome, apparently iron really helps with it!! you should try that! ooh so glad baby is doing well!!! My ms went away for all of an hour yesterday and I started feeling crampy at the same time. I think it's mostly because the nausea just mutes so many of my other symptoms that it was just stretching pains and I was freaking. Of course the nausea came back, horrible heart burn and jittery all night. yup I'm sure baby is still good. lol

*Breadsticks* - oh I really want to be feeling better by Christmas too!! Thanksgiving was such a bust. I spent a large chunk upside down in my father's recliner watching the parade and then took a 2 hour nap after lunch. :(

*tlh97990* - like I said to dove, try some iron! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww thanks beccamichelle!! :) can't believe I'm getting another scan in 2 weeks as well, that was a shock!!


----------



## caro103

IcePrincess said:


> Anyone have very little or totally different symptoms then previous pregnancies?

yep complete opposite! with my son i was horribly sick, only feeling mildly queezy this time! with DS hair was shiny, greasy this time, DS skin clear, spotty this time...kinda crazy!!



Aaisrie said:


> Moonbaby is alive!!! Measuring small, which I expected because of my long cycles and saraya and Atticus were the same. Saw a heartbeat and she's bringing me back in 2 weeks for a follow up scan!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/07A728DF-DF89-4C1F-93B5-C75B7FAEC2FB-5898-000002EA7A5EE238.jpg

woohoo that's great news! how come they#re scanning again in a couple wks!? fab they are though! 



BeccaMichelle said:


> *oneandtwo* -
> 
> *dove830* - I've heard that's really common, restless leg syndrome, apparently iron really helps with it!! you should try that! ooh so glad baby is doing well!!! My ms went away for all of an hour yesterday and I started feeling crampy at the same time. I think it's mostly because the nausea just mutes so many of my other symptoms that it was just stretching pains and I was freaking. Of course the nausea came back, horrible heart burn and jittery all night. yup I'm sure baby is still good. lol

ooh i'll try and remember this too, i got restless legs towards the mid/end of my last pregnancy and it drove me crazy!!

Nikki good to have you back hun :) xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Beccamichelle-something with protein! i loved payday candy bars,or.i eat something with peanut butter. sometimes i get up and will have cottage cheese or a breakfast shake. My favorite is beef jerky :) or honey roasted cashews!

alt of times i make my husband get up and get me a bowl of cereal haha


----------



## oneandtwo

Oh and as far as circumcision, my husband was/is adamant that his boys be cut. i did the research and educated him about it and left the decision up to him. he chose to have our three sons circumcised, i had zero part in the procedure i.refused to.be there when it.was done because i didn't agree. But i do not hold a grudge, im.not angry with him about it but had it been up to me.they would.not be circ'd as its unnecessary . oh and circ is on.the decline in the us. it is now considered elective/cosmetic so moat insurance won't.cover it. many hospitals won't even.circ at birth (which is good) i think its a personal choice but one that should be done with research and a lot of thought.


are we gonna talk about breastfeeding and vaccines next? LOL


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> are we gonna talk about breastfeeding and vaccines next? LOL

hahaha let's just fire up all those pregnancy hormones! 


hmm.. I think Trader Joe's might have some nitrate free beef jerky... I can barely make myself get up to pee... I don't see making it downstairs for cottage cheese! Maybe I should get a mini fridge! Okay I've actually just ordered some BellyBars off amazon. They should be here Friday. I had one the other day and it was yummy. I think they have about 170 calories and 8 grams of protein so if I split that in half maybe that'll do me the night?


----------



## sue_88

No circ here.
Yes to breastfeeding.
Yes to vaccines.

My beliefs in a nutshell :) lol! :)

Hope everyone is well.
Sorry to all those suffereing with MS - this morning I had my worst violent burst of sickness.....so bad the sick actually came out my nose as well, I was mortified and I felt like complete crap!

Saw my midwife today for my booking in appointment - and have been classified as 'Very Low Risk' which I am happy with. She's also very supportive of home birth which i've been looking into...so all in all, besides the sicky start, a very good day had :)

x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> No circ here.
> Yes to breastfeeding.
> Yes to vaccines.
> 
> My beliefs in a nutshell :) lol! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Sorry to all those suffereing with MS - this morning I had my worst violent burst of sickness.....so bad the sick actually came out my nose as well, I was mortified and I felt like complete crap!
> 
> Saw my midwife today for my booking in appointment - and have been classified as 'Very Low Risk' which I am happy with. She's also very supportive of home birth which i've been looking into...so all in all, besides the sicky start, a very good day had :)
> 
> x


No no no!!! I HATE it when it comes out your nose!! It's the worst!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

btw - anybody else addicted to pinterest? I started a New Baby board but had to make it a private board so everybody I know wouldn't be like.... "why all the baby posting recently hmmm?" but if you're on pinterest I'd love to follow you :D

https://pinterest.com/rebeccamichelle (me)


----------



## caro103

:sick: sue! fx'ed that doesn't happen again!

oooh i'm aiming for a homebirth too :) yay for supportive midwives! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

oneandtwo said:



> are we gonna talk about breastfeeding and vaccines next? LOL

LOL, isn't that why pregnancy is nine months long? So we can chat about decisions like this? :haha:

Obviously I'll be breastfeeding, as I'm still breastfeeding #1 for 17 months so far. Hoping to not tandem nurse, but not closed off to it either. Just wish my nipples didn't feel like they were falling off right now! Praying that goes away soon. 

We do delayed vax here. We get most of them (though in the hospital we skip the eye ointment, extra vitamin k shot, and the hep b. We wait until baby is over a month old until we start sticking them with things, and keep them mostly home for that first month to keep them safe and healthy.

Becca - I LOVE pinterest!


----------



## Lauki

Certainly no to circumcision. I do not believe I have the right to make a decision that's not medical over my babies body.

Yes to breastfeeding, but that must've been obvious!

Yes to vaccines too!


----------



## Lauki

SugarBeth said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> are we gonna talk about breastfeeding and vaccines next? LOL
> 
> LOL, isn't that why pregnancy is nine months long? So we can chat about decisions like this? :haha:
> 
> Obviously I'll be breastfeeding, as I'm still breastfeeding #1 for 17 months so far. Hoping to not tandem nurse, but not closed off to it either. Just wish my nipples didn't feel like they were falling off right now! Praying that goes away soon.
> 
> We do delayed vax here. We get most of them (though in the hospital we skip the eye ointment, extra vitamin k shot, and the hep b. We wait until baby is over a month old until we start sticking them with things, and keep them mostly home for that first month to keep them safe and healthy.
> 
> Becca - I LOVE pinterest!Click to expand...

Just realized! All 4 of our babies will be so close with their birthdays!


----------



## whigfield

No to circumcision.

Yes to breastfeeding (if I can!).

Yes to vaccines - however like SugarBeth, I'd like to get them delayed and fully research each one before we commit to anything. :flower:


----------



## sue_88

BeccaMichelle said:


> No no no!!! I HATE it when it comes out your nose!! It's the worst!!!!




caro103 said:


> :sick: sue! fx'ed that doesn't happen again!
> 
> oooh i'm aiming for a homebirth too :) yay for supportive midwives! xx


Oh it was just awful. To top it off as well, I was very thirsty when I woke up and instead of like any normal morning I didn't drink water, I downed a glass of fresh orange juice. That was so unpleasant and stung like a b***h. I still have the pain in my nose now! YUCK!!


----------



## junemomma09

We won't be circumsizing if we have a boy either. I have a son now and we chose not to circumcise him after the thorough research I did. I personally don't believe it's medically necessary. 
I will be breast feeding and having the baby receive vaccines. A new thing we want to try are cloth diapers. Hopefully it's not as hard as everyone keeps telling me.


----------



## Aaisrie

We do delayed vax here too, vit k at birth but nothing else until after 5mo. Planning a home birth this time and DEF want the cord to finish pulsing before its cut AND already have a friend who's gonna make my placenta pills for me. Will breastfeed, cosleep and cloth bum also and of course no pram just babywearing!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* - golly that was brave (or silly) lol! I refuse to even touch orange juice anymore because I remember how much it hurts coming back up. 

*Junemomma* - we tried cloth for a bit... I'm definitely conflicted. I do NOT have the house keeping skills required to soak, wash, dry etc... we do have some though. My council had an offer where you could buy 80 quid worth of cloth diapering supplies and they would reimburse you. So I got a handful of cute ones. Particularly liked the blueberry minky and itti bittis. Jessica developed a delightful habit of pooping almost as soon as I'd put her in cloth! Must just have been more comfy! lol Don't think I'd ever be brave enough to try cloth with a newborn though....


----------



## alicecooper

This is what I'm gonna be doing, hopefully :

Breastfeeding
Co-sleeping
Vaccinating but delaying the MMR a few months
Disposable nappies
No ear piercing until a) 13 if it's a girl or b) never if it's a boy lol
No circumcision
Baptising
Pram
Weaning from 6 months

does that cover everything? lol


----------



## tlh97990

im following you now on pinterest now becca!!

me and my husband haven't discusssed circumcision and wont until we know the sex.

i did not breastfeed with my daughter due to my schedule with work and school i wouldn't have had time to pump often enough. i'm conflicted about it this time around. i'm thinking about pumping and bottle feeding the breast milk, but we'll see.

we do vaccinate. i think the benefits outweigh the risks for us personally.

now that we have all the controversial topics out of the way early on we can enjoy the next 7-8months :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

Junemomma-we cloth diaper and LOVE it. i would never go back,unless i lost my washer and dryer i wouldn't go to the laundry mat for diapers LOL


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'll work from Alice's list... lol

Breastfeeding if I can for as long as I can

Not Co-sleeping but crib in our room...I get nervous with our dog I couldn't imagine a baby!!! 

Vaccinating but will look into the schedule here in Ontario

Disposable nappies... I don't have the facilities to wash how I'd want. And I read with water consumption they balance out enviro wise.

No ear piercing until the kid can take care of their own ears... boy or girl. DH has both his pierced and I have 3 in each ear

No circumcision

No Baptising

Baby wearing as much as possible I'd like to avoid a pram/stroller

And I'd like to either make my own baby food and try baby led weaning.


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome back ilovehim!! So glad you decided to come back!!! :hugs: Sorry you're having such bad luck with doctors!! They really need a bedside manner!

As for circ'ing I will be if we have a boy. I did with DS and they did it the day after he was born and he doesn't remember a thing. My nephew on the other hand, my sis had him circ'ed and they waited til he was like a year or two old. I wouldn't do it if it had to wait that long. 

I do plan on breastfeeding as long as our LO latches on! I was able to for 10 weeks only with DS as he wouldn't latch on and I pumped for as long as I could.

I do plan on vaccines.


----------



## SugarBeth

Lauki said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> are we gonna talk about breastfeeding and vaccines next? LOL
> 
> LOL, isn't that why pregnancy is nine months long? So we can chat about decisions like this? :haha:
> 
> Obviously I'll be breastfeeding, as I'm still breastfeeding #1 for 17 months so far. Hoping to not tandem nurse, but not closed off to it either. Just wish my nipples didn't feel like they were falling off right now! Praying that goes away soon.
> 
> We do delayed vax here. We get most of them (though in the hospital we skip the eye ointment, extra vitamin k shot, and the hep b. We wait until baby is over a month old until we start sticking them with things, and keep them mostly home for that first month to keep them safe and healthy.
> 
> Becca - I LOVE pinterest!Click to expand...
> 
> Just realized! All 4 of our babies will be so close with their birthdays!Click to expand...

How neat!!


Very surprised at all the Cosleepers. We cosleep, but we don't tell anyone IRL as everyone thinks they know better. We follow all the safety rules. It goes against all my mommy instincts to put a newborn baby that was inside of me into a crib separated from me. Couldn't do it last time, know I won't this time. 

Our current set up is transitioning my 17 month old. We sidecarred the three wall crib to our bed. She LOVES having her own bed and crawls right into it at bedtime. Once she's staying in there all night (she comes out to night feed or because she misses her mommy cuddles) then we'll work on a toddler bed. The goal is to have her in a toddler bed when this baby comes, even if it's still in our little bedroom. We're making up her own bedroom now, we'll see if that makes a difference.

We don't do ear piercing for babies at all. We do baptize.


----------



## JJsmom

I cosleeped with my DS. I couldn't have him away from me! I had a bassinet right beside the bed but I kept bringing him straight to bed with me. People would get on me if I told them so I kept it to myself as well. When I moved in with my mom when DS was 6 weeks old he still slept right there beside me the whole time. I finally started putting him in his crib as he got older. But even though he's now almost 9, he'd rather sleep in the same room as me because we have for so long. But of course we can't as me and OH share a room now and DS had to learn he has to share mommy. It's been just him and me for so long that when OH came into our lives it changed a bit for him.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats A- on your scan...hope all goes well for you again in 2 weeks!
As for co-sleeping I think it can be dangerous and annoying especially when they get bigger and more wiggly. We had our DD in a bassinet next to the bed until she was 3months old. Then she grew too big for the bassinet so we shifted her to the room next to us in a cot. Since 10 months she has been in and out of our bed because of a messed up sleep routine while we were overseas on vacations and hasn't settled for a full nights sleep since we got back. I would much prefer her to be in her own bed and so would DH.
If we have a boy we will more than likely get him circumcised. They are not brutal like the old days and I see it as more of a hygiene factor. My brotherinlaw is one of 5 boys and he knows how grotty boys can be. My little brother was never cut and he suffered throughout childhood with infections so that just settled it for me.
Yes, we will be getting vaccinations as it is free and if the baby has bad reactions to these obviously we will re-assess our decision.
Nappies- we will mostly use cloth but will use the odd disposable nappy here and there.
I used a carrier mostly while my DD was small enough but the one I currently have I probably wouldn't use again because she just got too heavy for me to carry.
We have a really light weight stroller and she loves it cause she can look around at the world and it has a good carry basket underneath that I love cause I can throw in wipes, spare clothes, sippy cup etc for her and it saves me having to carry an extra bag.


----------



## alicecooper

SugarBeth said:


> Very surprised at all the Cosleepers. We cosleep, but we don't tell anyone IRL as everyone thinks they know better. We follow all the safety rules. It goes against all my mommy instincts to put a newborn baby that was inside of me into a crib separated from me. Couldn't do it last time, know I won't this time.

With our first baby we didn't co-sleep, we thought it might be dangerous and we wanted to follow all the "guidelines" for safety to the letter.

It was an absolute nightmare. Because she didn't want to sleep unless she was in our arms, every time we put her in her cot she would bounce straight awake again, and ended up completely nocturnal - I really do mean totally nocturnal. She would sleep all during the day and yet she wanted to be awake all night. 

This lasted until she was 9 months old at which point we literally had to force her to turn her days and nights around by playing with her and keeping her awake as long as possible in the morning (when she used to try and drop off) in the hope that it would force her bodyclock forward a bit, and then push it forward a bit further a few days later, and so on. 
We were so upside down and jet lagged we didn't know what we were doing. I remember eating breakfast at 7pm one day, and dinner at 6am another day, it was mental.

We did get her right eventually but it was insanity whilst it lasted.

So with babies 2 and 3 I co-slept with them and OMG it was a million times better. All babies wake in the night for a feed, granted, but compared to what it had been like with Lydia I would take that sort of thing ANY day!

I always lie in a position whereby I'm on my side facing the baby, and my lower arm goes up onto the pillow and over the top of the baby's head, sort of making an arc over the top (if that makes sense). It makes it physically impossible for me to roll onto my front and squash the baby, because I would end up breaking my arm in the process!
Sort of like the position of this guy's arm (the one holding the glove) - imagine the baby is in that gap and that the hand itself is not curled in
https://3psports.org/product/personal/common-portal/08.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Very surprised at all the Cosleepers. We cosleep, but we don't tell anyone IRL as everyone thinks they know better. We follow all the safety rules. It goes against all my mommy instincts to put a newborn baby that was inside of me into a crib separated from me. Couldn't do it last time, know I won't this time.
> 
> With our first baby we didn't co-sleep, we thought it might be dangerous and we wanted to follow all the "guidelines" for safety to the letter.
> 
> It was an absolute nightmare. Because she didn't want to sleep unless she was in our arms, every tine we put her in her cot she would bounce straight awake again, and ended up completely nocturnal - I really do mean totally nocturnal. She wouldn't sleep at all during the day and yet she wanted to be awake all night.
> 
> This lasted until she was 9 months old at which point we literally had to force her to turn her days and nights around by playing with her and keeping her awake as long as possible in the morning (when she used to try and drop off) in the hope that it would force her bodyclock forward a bit, and then push it forward a bit further a few days later, and so on.
> We were so upside down and jet lagged we didn't know what we were doing. I remember eating breakfast at 7pm one day, and dinner at 6am another day, it was mental.
> 
> We did get her right eventually but it was insanity whilst it lasted.
> 
> So with babies 2 and 3 I co-slept with them and OMG it was a million times better. All babies wake in the night for a feed, granted, but compared to what it had been like with Lydia I would take that sort of thing ANY day!
> 
> I always lie in a position whereby I'm on my side facing the baby, and my lower arm goes up onto the pillow and over the top of the baby's head, sort of making an arc over the top (if that makes sense). It makes it physically impossible for me to roll onto my front and squash the baby, because I would end up breaking my arm in the process!
> Sort of like the position of this guy's arm (the one holding the glove) - imagine the baby is in that gap and that the hand itself is not curled in
> https://3psports.org/product/personal/common-portal/08.jpgClick to expand...

I slept with my arm straight out so like you it was physically impossible for me to roll over. I am such a light sleeper that it wasn't difficult at all and I woke at any squirm or anything.


----------



## JJsmom

Such a stressful day today! Work was a pain and so much drama around there it's not even worth going anymore! I literally hate my job and I don't think I've ever hated a job before! Maybe disliked but never hated! My back ended up hurting and having stomach cramps. Trying to take it easy tonight but DS started stressing me out because he didn't want to eat mac n cheese & peas mixed together. He wanted them separate and I wasn't going to make them separate. So all he did was constantly complain about eating them and how I ruined his dinner and it's all my fault. I'm like look, eat it or don't. I don't care at this point! You starve or eat! plain and simple. I think it's now bed time. I have to get my tummy to stop cramping. I'm hoping it's just stretching and growing at this point. It feels like a cramp then a heat wave come on after it in that area.


----------



## tlh97990

when my daughter was born i slept on the couch holding her for 3 or 4 weeks then she slept in her crib in her own room. we moved when she was 2 months old and we still had her sleep in her own room in her crib which is upstairs and our room is on the main floor. we have a video monitor so i can turn the camera on anytime to see her. but this has worked for us. she has been sleeping through the night since she was 6 weeks old so to each their own. me and OH both move a lot in our sleep and i personally didn't want to have to wean my daughter off sleeping with us just to get her into her own bed then trying to transition her to her own room. we are going to have to move her room when the baby comes so her and the baby will share a bathroom instead of having the baby share a bathroom with the guest bedroom. right now my daughter is only one and has a bathroom in her room so she will be moving to the jack and jill rooms so guests can have their own bathroom when they stay with us


----------



## oneandtwo

We co sleep too :) we.tried *not* with the first but it was a nightmare and i down do "baby training" so it fit our family best to co sleep. they've all been out by two, our youngest is on his way out now but we're building some beds first, since the baby can climb out of his pack and play we think it'll be best for him to transition into his own bed with his brothers. my husbands whole family thinks im a hippy lol we really work towards doing what feels right to us instead of what someone tells us to do. so far that's led us to delayed, selective vaccination, baby wearing, cloth diaperin, breast feeding, baby led weaning, and letting the babies guide us to what works.we don't use schedules on infants. we learn about them and adjust accordingly ;),


----------



## oneandtwo

Oh oh oh we don't spank/hit/slap/punish our children either. that's another fun topic! Haha


----------



## donna noble

JJsmom, 
I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen. 

Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

We coslept as well. She's just in the past month really moved into her own room for the entire night properly!

We had no intention to, but she wouldn't sleep anywhere else. We tried the snuggle nest and no luck. She would fall asleep after nursing but if I moved her at all she was wide awake and angry again. I tried leaning over the snuggle nest and nursing her but she could tell the difference. After about 2 weeks of fighting it and accidentally falling asleep next to her I realized I needed to accept that this was going to happen and that I should figure out how to do it safely. No pillows, she was ontop of my blanket. Snuggle next was still between her and daddy. It was perfect and we all FINALLY got some sleep. I was just so aware of her, I never slept that deeply and I'd wake up with aching shoulders from having not moved for hours, but at least I was sleeping! Roll on 2 years.. lol would never have worked without a king sized bed!

After a couple months we had a cot bed pushed up to our bed and that was HER space. I'd roll over into the crib to nurse and then back out again. It was nice to be able to move again at night and know she was safe. I think we'll start with the cot bed plan this time. Co sleeping was perfect for us and her, but every baby is different and if this next one is happy with some personal space then I'll be okay with that too. :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.

What?? they even let KIDS have water bottles on their desks these days. Is it even LEGAL for them to tell you that you can't have water unless on a break??


----------



## SugarBeth

I also tried to "not" cosleep because of all the bad hype from the media. But I ended up following my mommy instincts, researching how to do it safely, and it really helped with bonding and enjoying my baby. I was never sleep deprived, I never had a problem with her going to sleep and nursing all night. I also do as above and sleep on my side with my arm out - it's such a comfortable position and wouldn't allow me to roll over. I'm also quite a light sleeper ever since having her (before then I would literally sleep through a fire alarm right above my head I was such a heavy sleeper!) Being a mommy changes so much! 

The transitioning really isn't a problem either, but it may just be my attitude towards it. I like to take things slowly, I don't expect her to understand overnight that this new schedule and new bed is now expected of her. Instead, I do it by weeks. She loves having her own bed, but also misses mommy cuddles sometimes. I'm okay with that, because I love to cuddle her at nighttime too and miss it when she's in her crib instead. I love what Dr. Sears and Dr. Jay Gordon have to say about cosleeping, I looked to them for the guidelines of safe cosleeping and gentle sleep training and they're wonderful.


----------



## Libbysmum

BeccaMichelle said:


> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.
> 
> What?? they even let KIDS have water bottles on their desks these days. Is it even LEGAL for them to tell you that you can't have water unless on a break??Click to expand...

Agree. I don't think this is Legal... Do you have a fair work person or union member you can talk to?:nope: I know my DH is having issues at his work because 90% of the week he gets no break which is Illegal if you work more than 4 hours you are suppose to get a break and he works well over that.:dohh:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

SugarBeth said:


> I also tried to "not" cosleep because of all the bad hype from the media. But I ended up following my mommy instincts, researching how to do it safely, and it really helped with bonding and enjoying my baby. I was never sleep deprived, I never had a problem with her going to sleep and nursing all night. I also do as above and sleep on my side with my arm out - it's such a comfortable position and wouldn't allow me to roll over. I'm also quite a light sleeper ever since having her (before then I would literally sleep through a fire alarm right above my head I was such a heavy sleeper!) Being a mommy changes so much!
> 
> The transitioning really isn't a problem either, but it may just be my attitude towards it. I like to take things slowly, I don't expect her to understand overnight that this new schedule and new bed is now expected of her. Instead, I do it by weeks. She loves having her own bed, but also misses mommy cuddles sometimes. I'm okay with that, because I love to cuddle her at nighttime too and miss it when she's in her crib instead. I love what Dr. Sears and Dr. Jay Gordon have to say about cosleeping, I looked to them for the guidelines of safe cosleeping and gentle sleep training and they're wonderful.

I read alot of Dr. Sears when mine was born and it made me feel better about the decisions I was already making. Things that just felt right. I love sleeping with my daughter now but since she's almost 3 we've been trying to encourage her to stay in her own bed now. (That not to say I don't wind up in her bed often! lol we gave her a queen size bed for a reason! I was tired of trying to sleep in her cot bed!) My hubby's main reason is that he thinks we're going to wind up co-sleeping again and she needs to be well and truly out before the baby comes and that does make sense. I can sleep safely with a baby, but a 3 year old doesn't have the same awareness. 

Oh who said Baby Led Weaning? (sorry I'm feeling too lazy to go back and find you!!) but that worked SOOOO well for us. Our daughter loved it and so did we. We'd set her in the bumbo with the tray in the middle of the table during dinner and she's alway get whatever we were having. Really made me change the way I cooked! Less salt etc! It was so messy but I wouldn't have changed it for anything. She'd have those Plum pouches if we were out and about occasionally but we never bought any store baby food. Her attitude towards food now is amazing. She's willing to try everything. She knows that if she happily tries it and then doesn't like it we won't force her to eat it, but she LOVES tomatoes and broccoli most veggies actually. Eats pork chops and tacos and well everything! She may not have slept through the night till recently but food aversions have never been a struggle. :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I also tried to "not" cosleep because of all the bad hype from the media. But I ended up following my mommy instincts, researching how to do it safely, and it really helped with bonding and enjoying my baby. I was never sleep deprived, I never had a problem with her going to sleep and nursing all night. I also do as above and sleep on my side with my arm out - it's such a comfortable position and wouldn't allow me to roll over. I'm also quite a light sleeper ever since having her (before then I would literally sleep through a fire alarm right above my head I was such a heavy sleeper!) Being a mommy changes so much!
> 
> The transitioning really isn't a problem either, but it may just be my attitude towards it. I like to take things slowly, I don't expect her to understand overnight that this new schedule and new bed is now expected of her. Instead, I do it by weeks. She loves having her own bed, but also misses mommy cuddles sometimes. I'm okay with that, because I love to cuddle her at nighttime too and miss it when she's in her crib instead. I love what Dr. Sears and Dr. Jay Gordon have to say about cosleeping, I looked to them for the guidelines of safe cosleeping and gentle sleep training and they're wonderful.
> 
> I read alot of Dr. Sears when mine was born and it made me feel better about the decisions I was already making. Things that just felt right. I love sleeping with my daughter now but since she's almost 3 we've been trying to encourage her to stay in her own bed now. (That not to say I don't wind up in her bed often! lol we gave her a queen size bed for a reason! I was tired of trying to sleep in her cot bed!) My hubby's main reason is that he thinks we're going to wind up co-sleeping again and she needs to be well and truly out before the baby comes and that does make sense. I can sleep safely with a baby, but a 3 year old doesn't have the same awareness.
> 
> Oh who said Baby Led Weaning? (sorry I'm feeling too lazy to go back and find you!!) but that worked SOOOO well for us. Our daughter loved it and so did we. We'd set her in the bumbo with the tray in the middle of the table during dinner and she's alway get whatever we were having. Really made me change the way I cooked! Less salt etc! It was so messy but I wouldn't have changed it for anything. She'd have those Plum pouches if we were out and about occasionally but we never bought any store baby food. Her attitude towards food now is amazing. She's willing to try everything. She knows that if she happily tries it and then doesn't like it we won't force her to eat it, but she LOVES tomatoes and broccoli most veggies actually. Eats pork chops and tacos and well everything! She may not have slept through the night till recently but food aversions have never been a struggle. :)Click to expand...

That's the reason why I'm transitioning DD now. I know this baby will be coslept with as I know that's what my mommy instincts feel is right, so I'm trying to move her now. Hoping to have her in a toddler bed by the time baby comes, but if not, at least steadily in her crib. 

We also Baby Lead Weaned for introducing foods. DD hated purees anyway, so we skipped them and waited until she was 8-9 months old and just gave her table food. It worked great and it was easy. Definitely planning on sticking with this method. She wants to try everything all the time, she's not a picky eater at all. When we went on a cruise earlier this year, there were buffets and she'd beg to try EVERYTHING! When we came home, she assumed that the grocery store was also a buffet and asked me for everything she saw. :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

:cry:


whigfield said:


> Welcome back ilovehim!! :hugs::hugs: So glad to see you back. :happydance:
> 
> I've reached 10 weeks today and confirmed a h/b once again with the doppler this morning. Bleeding has been a bit heavier :( but I keep getting really full bladders and I think the weight of it might be contributing to pushing more blood down. :shrug: Either way, I'm 10 weeks, heartrate was nice and fast (165bpm) and I read somewhere that the risk of miscarriage was really really low now. Not to say that it won't happen, but, I feel like some of the anxiety on my shoulders is beginning to lift. :flower:

thanks whig glad to be back!!
YAY so happy you have reach 10weeks<3 and that ur doppler is working good for you:thumbup: i just know ur gonna be holding a nice healthy baby in july!!



oneandtwo said:


> Ilovehim-im extremely thin, a whopping 94 lbs right now. this is also my fourth child. That's also why my husband can feel the kicks so early, cause i am so skinny. its gross, really. when i lay flat my pelvis protrudes out. the heaviest I've ever weighed was 137 and that was the day i gave birth to my 3rd.
> 
> im lost aaisrie, did someone.say something about circumcision?

you are very thin but i dont think its gross! all of us are different and if there wasnt different people out there then we'd all be the same & boring!
god made us all are own you know,like i dont even want to share my weight because im a COW! but you know DH loves me just the way im and wouldnt change me for the world & my kids love me thats all that matters<3




Breadsticks said:


> My name is Amanda :) It is normal to worry, I do sometimes also even though this is my first. My mom has.had several miscarriages, it is definitely nerve-wracking. However, I have been SO sick lol, it stinks when I'm at work but it is reassuring. Nikki, don't we have the same due date right now? July 8th? :)
> 
> I have also lost weight since my drs appt 2 weeks ago. I would guess between 3-5 lbs. I am hoping that the sickness is gone, or at least a lot better by Christmas so I can have some good holiday food! I missed out on Thanksgiving
> 
> I have felt some movement also, last week (8 weeks)...I wasn't gassy and it was really low and I could barely feel it. I just happened to be lying down resting. I haven't felt anything since. I am really starting to want a doppler now though! I think it would be really sweet to let my little brother hear the heartbeat when we visit for Christmas (I'd be 12.5 weeks, so maybe?).

thank amanda  that is easy to remember i know alot of amanda lol! 
yes we have the same due date:winkwink:but idk if thats gonna change or not on tuesday but will see! i have also lost weight myself from sickness but i dont think its such a bad thing for me as maybe a few pounds loss is a good thing!!!:blush: i picked up my zofram from the pharmacy today and im so happy i got it because witout it i wouldnt be able to MOVE!!.
it really sucks about the doctors but i just know monday that i will be more then happy with the doctor who took care of me with my first pregnancy she is the BEST in my EYES!:flower:.
Aww i think it be great to let him hear the heartbeat too that be so sweet how old is he?! also so sorry to hear about the m/c your mom has had!
my mom lost my brother he was a still birth :cry: and what is crazy is i had my DS on the 14th of oct and she lost my brother on the 18th of oct but in 86 and it just happen to be at the same hospital that i gave birth to my son at crazy isnt it?! of course the hospital has come a LONG LONG WAY from when she had my brother there because when i had my DS they did a wonderful JOB great staff and nurse ect<3




as for everyone who doesnt want to go threw with circumcision you know that is totally up to you!! we all do things differently:wacko: but as for me i had it done with my DS it was cover by insurance doctor did it right at the hospital the very next day and you know i much rather have it done now then a few years down the road something happen like it did to my hubby and him have to go threw it:wacko: at a older age!!

i'll just do it like the rest of the ladys did!!!

breastfeeding- would love to do it but idk with the meds im on if i'll be able to do it!!
baptist- YES!!!! had my son baptist at a few months old as i was at that age<3

Vaccs- YES!!! had them all with my son & everything was JUST GREAT WITH HIM

WELL its' been a long long WAY TO LONG stressful day as soon as DH gets home with my PIZZA im gonna go to bed night ladies!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sugar *- that's awesome. I feel like I had so many food issues growing up and I really don't want to pass any of that on to my daughter. My husband and I don't really like fish so we're very conscious of ordering fish for her if it's on the kids menu when we go out just so she can try it if she wants and knows that just because we're not eating it, there's nothing wrong with it. 

Good luck with transitioning! For us it was a lot like weaning... we'd push and push and then relent and it was obvious when she was ready because it just clicked. 

hahaha! Just read your ticker message for today... I scrubbed all the toilets last week because I was like... OMG BLUCK!!!! not somewhere I wanted to have my head!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ilovehim* - mmm pizza. Sorry. all someone has to do is mention pizza and I get weak. ENJOY!!! right now I'm just trying to build up the willpower to drag myself out of bed and brush my teeth so I can go to sleep! Glad you got your zofran refill!


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna noble said:


> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.

omg donna!!!! idk what is getting into people anymore?! what ever happen to treat your employees fair?! what is this world coming too?!


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Sugar *- that's awesome. I feel like I had so many food issues growing up and I really don't want to pass any of that on to my daughter. My husband and I don't really like fish so we're very conscious of ordering fish for her if it's on the kids menu when we go out just so she can try it if she wants and knows that just because we're not eating it, there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Good luck with transitioning! For us it was a lot like weaning... we'd push and push and then relent and it was obvious when she was ready because it just clicked.
> 
> hahaha! Just read your ticker message for today... I scrubbed all the toilets last week because I was like... OMG BLUCK!!!! not somewhere I wanted to have my head!

LOL! I actually bought a bucket for sick moments. It grosses me out to do it in a toilet, as it's old and no matter how much I scrub it, it just never looks clean enough to have my face near it! :haha: Plus, DD always tries to race towards the toilet, I'm sure she'd try to climb it while I'm being sick in there! Yuck!

I tried a few months ago to transition her and it was definitely obvious that she wasn't ready. She'd just scream the moment I placed her in the crib and it was obvious she wasn't going to have a good transition doing it then, so I stopped and waited a few more months. This time she seems to really enjoy having her own space to sleep (she now crawls away from me half the time to go sleep in her own space, she loves to starfish out! lol) so I can definitely relate to just waiting until they're ready. Thankfully, it seems like she's ready this time around. 

Defintely no where near ready to wean though, so I'm bearing through it. Honestly my nipples are so sore now that they've begun to bleed. It's SO painful this week, it's like when I first started to nurse, which made me cry for two weeks straight. It's worse now though, because she never wants to lay still and nurse, she likes to do gymnastics now! :wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

As for pizza, I am two slices shy of having eaten an entire large stuffed crust pizza between lunch and dinner, plus a platter of wings. I feel so bad! I wanted to save some for DH, but I kept eating. He wasn't any help, he told me to eat it myself because I was craving it so much, and then made sure I also bought the wings I was craving. He's going to make me so fat! lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Our DD is 16mths and weighs about 14kg and is also quite tall for her age. There is no way I could safely co-sleep with her and an infant. I really want her back in her cot when the baby arrives. 
I give her fresh fruit every day and she happily eats anything...the only food she wont eat now is baby cereal, manderines and tuna-bake. I have to be wary of food that may be too sharp like crackers as she seems to choke on these. I think it is because she tries to swallow the pieces without chewing properly. She loves the weirdest food like olives and mushrooms. 
DH is concerned that she is too fat. I talked about it with the child health nurse and she said it is fine but if she is still gaining a lot of weight when she is 2 to maybe change from full-cream milk to something with lower fat but for now she needs it for her development.
She only gets one bottle a day now...about 130mls but she does have yogurt and other dairy.


----------



## oneandtwo

We tried the family bed as our oldest was in bed with us when the second came.it didn't work...but we had a queen bed! lol he had to be transitions.my two older boys co sleep with each other, they have their own beds but refuse to sleep separate. i think its adorable! 

the baby led weaning is amazing we did it with our second and third and they are not very picky at all,but my first id SO picky. he doesn't eat much and i swear its from the force feeding him bland rice cereal and purses and what not,don't know but im.convinced that's a big factor in it.

ilovehim-my whole family is normal sized, well my oldest sister and my mother are over weight the fluctuate but average is about 200lbs. my dad is overweight as well. my little sister is 30-40lbs heavier.than i and about 4" taller. i don't think i was made by anyone but my mother or father *giggle* but there were complications in my early life,my mother was told to grieve over me before i was even dead! they never expected me to live cause i just wasn't growing (11lbs at 9mos). but im.here just short 
and skinny LOL. my boys are all on the small side too, but my husband doesn't have very big genes either ;)


----------



## KES1024

Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:


----------



## oneandtwo

So.sorry kes1024


----------



## Libbysmum

:cry::angel:


KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

So sorry to hear this! Breaks my heart! I hope that you are doing ok...if you need some support or someone to talk to let me know xo


----------



## dove830

KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

So sorry to read this Kes...take some real time to heal


----------



## pandaspot

I feel a bit naughty, I just lied to my dr to get a u/s. I told her I was having pains, she is now arranging an u/s asap for me. 

I am 7w5d today and after last time when I had a mmc I just want to make sure everything is ok. I don't have my booking in appointment till next Wednesday and I just can't wait till after then to get my scan. 

Tbh everything feels so different to last time, I have bad nausea all the time, bbs kill and have grown loads, I did have some sharp stabbing pains right in my vagina yesterday, but probably normal? 

Can't wait for scan now, she is ringing back later to give me date and time.


----------



## JJsmom

KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

So sorry to hear Kes! :( Take time to heal and hopefully you'll have your sticky baby soon!! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

so sorry for your loss x


----------



## tsyhanochka

KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

So sorry Kes. Take time to heal. :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

tsyhanochka said:


> KES1024 said:
> 
> 
> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:
> 
> So sorry Kes. Take time to heal. :hugs:Click to expand...

So sorry kes


----------



## caro103

so sorry kes :( xx


----------



## donna noble

So sorry for your loss Kes. Take care


----------



## donna noble

Libbysmum said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.
> 
> What?? they even let KIDS have water bottles on their desks these days. Is it even LEGAL for them to tell you that you can't have water unless on a break??Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. I don't think this is Legal... Do you have a fair work person or union member you can talk to?:nope: I know my DH is having issues at his work because 90% of the week he gets no break which is Illegal if you work more than 4 hours you are suppose to get a break and he works well over that.:dohh:Click to expand...

ya some of us are questioning if it's legal. There are no protections in this country for workers. What's worse is supposedly people called corporate to complain. Now how sad is that! Who would complain about workers drinking water??!!


----------



## Wriggley

im so sorry kes :(:hugs: xxxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

SugarBeth said:


> As for pizza, I am two slices shy of having eaten an entire large stuffed crust pizza between lunch and dinner, plus a platter of wings. I feel so bad! I wanted to save some for DH, but I kept eating. He wasn't any help, he told me to eat it myself because I was craving it so much, and then made sure I also bought the wings I was craving. He's going to make me so fat! lol

lol beth ive been eatig pizza like crazy!! i waited until DH got off work which was around 10ish i think almost 11 he got home but as soon as he told me he was picking up a large pizza with everything on it mmm everytime i tried to close my eyes i couldnt because my mouth kept watering because i kept thinking about the pizza so i sat in the living room waiting for him to come threw the door and as soon as he did i grab the whole pizza and sat down and started to DOWN that baby!!.
DH was like i shouldve got TWO haha i must of ate like 4 slices and i was nice enough to let DH eat the rest but omg it was SOoOOOOO freaking GOOOD and i DIP it in RANCH DRESSING you have got to try it mMMmmmmMMmmmM!
I really wish he wouldve got wings because ive been craving them too BBQ wings with BLUE CHEESE



Libbysmum said:


> Our DD is 16mths and weighs about 14kg and is also quite tall for her age. There is no way I could safely co-sleep with her and an infant. I really want her back in her cot when the baby arrives.
> I give her fresh fruit every day and she happily eats anything...the only food she wont eat now is baby cereal, manderines and tuna-bake. I have to be wary of food that may be too sharp like crackers as she seems to choke on these. I think it is because she tries to swallow the pieces without chewing properly. She loves the weirdest food like olives and mushrooms.
> DH is concerned that she is too fat. I talked about it with the child health nurse and she said it is fine but if she is still gaining a lot of weight when she is 2 to maybe change from full-cream milk to something with lower fat but for now she needs it for her development.
> She only gets one bottle a day now...about 130mls but she does have yogurt and other dairy.

aww libby she sounds like she is just perfect!! and eats just great,
you know my DS is tall for his age too and i remember my mom actually thinking that he didnt weigh enough because you know he is just so tall but he is all muscles i kept trying to tell her.
I think she just thought that because he never really ate to much, when i tried baby food with him he would never eat it well maybe sometimes!:wacko: and i tried everything even making my own baby food but he just wouldnt eat from a spoone so i actually put it in his bottle <3 but you know even when he got off the bottle he was always a very picky eatter:dohh:.
Now he eats better and he still loves his MILK well his strawberry milk lol but we give him 1% milk and he just drinks that out of of his cup!! and of course doctor say that he is just fine<3
you know i wouldnt worry if she alittle chubby alot of kids around the age are chubby and you know it sounds like you watch what you feed her,i mean i had this one friend who would feed her daughter nething and even her father would buy her anything,i remember we were coming home from the market because picked them up there one day she had a 4piece chicken box and she was only 3 at the time idk about you but im almost 25 and eat like 3pieces so thats like crazy isnt it? so you know its not like ur over feeding her.
you know just keep doing what you doing make sure she gets lots of play time which im sure your already doing:thumbup: and as she gets older she'll start to thin out


oneandtwo said:


> We tried the family bed as our oldest was in bed with us when the second came.it didn't work...but we had a queen bed! lol he had to be transitions.my two older boys co sleep with each other, they have their own beds but refuse to sleep separate. i think its adorable!
> 
> the baby led weaning is amazing we did it with our second and third and they are not very picky at all,but my first id SO picky. he doesn't eat much and i swear its from the force feeding him bland rice cereal and purses and what not,don't know but im.convinced that's a big factor in it.
> 
> ilovehim-my whole family is normal sized, well my oldest sister and my mother are over weight the fluctuate but average is about 200lbs. my dad is overweight as well. my little sister is 30-40lbs heavier.than i and about 4" taller. i don't think i was made by anyone but my mother or father *giggle* but there were complications in my early life,my mother was told to grieve over me before i was even dead! they never expected me to live cause i just wasn't growing (11lbs at 9mos). but im.here just short
> and skinny LOL. my boys are all on the small side too, but my husband doesn't have very big genes either ;)

lol oh so your the mailmans child then right haha just kidding! we used to joke around with my cousin shelley because we didnt know who she got her blonde hair from so we'd always tell her she belongs to the mail man haha!

wow thou im so glad that your alive and so great to hear that you were able to live and give your mother grandkids too
i feel so sorry that my mother had to carry my brother full term and then had a still birth i cant image how she felt!:cry:
she eve said that she didnt find out what she was having with me and my sister because she was so scared after losing him that alls she wanted was a healthy baby!! i dont think she'll ever get over losing him and i really think she believes my son is his angel because he was born at the same hospital 4 days before his birthday but 21yrs later,she still cant even go to his grave without breaking down! thank god ur mother didnt have to go threw none of that because no woman should have to its very sad that it happen<3:flower:



KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

so sorry!!:cry: may god bless u and ur family!<3:hugs:




pandaspot said:


> I feel a bit naughty, I just lied to my dr to get a u/s. I told her I was having pains, she is now arranging an u/s asap for me.
> 
> I am 7w5d today and after last time when I had a mmc I just want to make sure everything is ok. I don't have my booking in appointment till next Wednesday and I just can't wait till after then to get my scan.
> 
> Tbh everything feels so different to last time, I have bad nausea all the time, bbs kill and have grown loads, I did have some sharp stabbing pains right in my vagina yesterday, but probably normal?
> 
> Can't wait for scan now, she is ringing back later to give me date and time.


dont feel naughty i did something like that too but i made a appointment with a new doctor and told her it was my first prenatal appointment and that i havent had a u/s at all because of how scared im! so i go for my next scan on tuesday at 9:00am to make sure baby is growing all good! i should be meauring around 9weeks so fingers cross baby is good because last time lil bub was measuing alil behind so im so worried:cry: but im trying to keep positive and i think everything is good still got morning sickness still got sore boobs and even around my nipples are getting really DARK you know what im talking about?! lol tmi i know and my belly is even pushing out more and getting hard,
Hope all is well with your scan too


----------



## oneandtwo

Ilovehim-ya i couldn't imagine losing a baby into the second and.third.trimester, or even.full term. i have a friend who.lost her first child at 24wks she found out at her gender scan that her baby.girl had passed. Then her second pregnancy ended in early miscarriage and her third pregnancy went to term. the most beautiful baby boy id ever seen. she lost him when he was 9 days old. i just count imagine that pain. its been 7 months and i cry every time i see his picture. i could never ever recover from the lose of a child. its my biggest fear as a mother and the biggest reason i never leave my kids!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I'm so sorry Kes :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Kes, I am so very sorry for your loss! Lots of hugs to you and your family during this time! :hugs:



ilovehim91810 said:


> thank amanda  that is easy to remember i know alot of amanda lol!
> yes we have the same due date:winkwink:but idk if thats gonna change or not on tuesday but will see! i have also lost weight myself from sickness but i dont think its such a bad thing for me as maybe a few pounds loss is a good thing!!!:blush: i picked up my zofram from the pharmacy today and im so happy i got it because witout it i wouldnt be able to MOVE!!.
> it really sucks about the doctors but i just know monday that i will be more then happy with the doctor who took care of me with my first pregnancy she is the BEST in my EYES!:flower:.
> Aww i think it be great to let him hear the heartbeat too that be so sweet how old is he?! also so sorry to hear about the m/c your mom has had!
> my mom lost my brother he was a still birth :cry: and what is crazy is i had my DS on the 14th of oct and she lost my brother on the 18th of oct but in 86 and it just happen to be at the same hospital that i gave birth to my son at crazy isnt it?! of course the hospital has come a LONG LONG WAY from when she had my brother there because when i had my DS they did a wonderful JOB great staff and nurse ect<3

I am thinking about talking to my dr about getting Zofran. I can keep some foods down in the evenings but usually everything comes back up in the mornings/middle of the night. I have been eating WAY less because of it, I try to eat regardless but it is hard when you have things to do since I throw up more the more I eat. We will be visiting family over Christmas and they are about 6-7 hours away so I wouldn't mind having something for the trip ;)

My little brother was born when I was in high school, so he is like my own kid to me :) We are very close, he turns 11 this month and I just can't believe it! He is probably the biggest reason why I wanted to have this baby so badly lol. I remember helping take care of him when he was little and for a while I took all online classes in college so I could stay home with him. He's the coolest little man I know and I can't wait for him to step into that uncle role with our child :) He already is really, he calls me all the time now and wants to talk about how the baby is developing (he LOVES science so he just eats it up!) and what he wants to do when the baby is born. 

Thank you! My mom was describing one of her miscarriages to me and we both started bawling. It is so sad! She lost the baby at about 4 months :( I can't imagine going through something like that, your poor mom! I'm so sorry she had to go through that, and you too, it is sad when I think about how I would have a couple more siblings :( That is crazy how their birthdays are so close! My husband's birthday is 10/13, October birthdays are pretty awesome!

As for the "getting the tough questions out of the way" lol...

Circumcision: Undecided...Husband and I have talked a bit about it but haven't really come to a decision, we'd like to do more research on it. 

Breastfeeding...Yep! As long as it all works out I definitely want to breastfeed at the very least the first 6 months, preferably longer.

Vaccinations...Also yes!

Cosleeping...No, I would prefer not to. I would like to keep the bed for just me and my husband. Also, I know a lot of you have said that when you have your child you sleep differently but until I see that for myself I would be worried...I am a a kicker/flopper/puncher/etc! So is my husband lol. Just last night he nearly hit me in the face twice because he rolled over in his sleep and his arm went flying 

Diapers...Probably disposable. I am not opposed to trying cloth but I am terrible about doing laundry...I should probably play to my strengths here lol :thumbup:

I don't remember if there was anything else.

As for me, last night was pretty rough. I just felt so sick and exhausted and emotional. Luckily, I feel a bit better today. This morning not so much, but now that I'm done with work I can relax a bit and get in my daily nap lol. I just have to say, I am so darn grateful for my husband! He has been incredible through this, he has taken care of literally everything around the house in addition to working full time. I have not had to cook once if he is home. He's been so patient with my moods too lol, poor guy has to deal with me laughing one second and crying the next.


----------



## whigfield

So sorry Kes. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

KES1024 said:


> Angel baby 12/5/12:angel:

I am so sorry to hear this, thinking of you during this difficult time x x



donna noble said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.
> 
> What?? they even let KIDS have water bottles on their desks these days. Is it even LEGAL for them to tell you that you can't have water unless on a break??Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. I don't think this is Legal... Do you have a fair work person or union member you can talk to?:nope: I know my DH is having issues at his work because 90% of the week he gets no break which is Illegal if you work more than 4 hours you are suppose to get a break and he works well over that.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ya some of us are questioning if it's legal. There are no protections in this country for workers. What's worse is supposedly people called corporate to complain. Now how sad is that! Who would complain about workers drinking water??!!Click to expand...

Thats terrible! I'm not sure what's worse, people complaining about employees drinking water or a company who takes such a stupid complaint seriously. It certainly doesnt sound legal so I hope you get this sorted out.


----------



## caro103

oneandtwo said:


> Ilovehim-ya i couldn't imagine losing a baby into the second and.third.trimester, or even.full term. i have a friend who.lost her first child at 24wks she found out at her gender scan that her baby.girl had passed. Then her second pregnancy ended in early miscarriage and her third pregnancy went to term. the most beautiful baby boy id ever seen. she lost him when he was 9 days old. i just count imagine that pain. its been 7 months and i cry every time i see his picture. i could never ever recover from the lose of a child. its my biggest fear as a mother and the biggest reason i never leave my kids!

omg how awful :cry:


----------



## caro103

ooh ouch i had the flu jab this afternoon, my arm is getting increasingly more achey every minute :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

So sorry Kez. :hugs:



Oooo there have been a few more topics of conversation since I last replied!

Co-sleeping - Not for me. I'm too much of a rough sleeper, and I also want the baby sleeping in their own bed, in own room by 2 months old......and keep it that way for ever!

Nappies - Disposables all the way here! I have enough clothes that last me 4-6 weeks without doing any washing because I am just so damn lazy at it, and cloth diapers just wouldn't work for me.

Baptism - No.

Baby wearing - Will be doing a certain amount, getting baby bjorn carrier. But mainly baby will be in car seat on chassis until 7-12 months, then into parent facing pram.

Baby Led Weaning - yes probably. I will be making all baby food from scratch which will mainly be whizzed up versions of my own food and then let baby decide what they do or don't like from what I have made.

Hope everyone is well - I have had a day off from vomiting! But my nipples are stinging so bad today :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna noble said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> JJsmom,
> I feel the same way after work. Not really crampy just sore in my abdomen.
> 
> Speaking of my wonderful job they are now taking away drinking water except on break. And if you don't get enough credit cards and replacement plans you will be called out at morning meetings and made an example of. It's really a joke no one even wants to work there anymore.
> 
> What?? they even let KIDS have water bottles on their desks these days. Is it even LEGAL for them to tell you that you can't have water unless on a break??Click to expand...
> 
> Agree. I don't think this is Legal... Do you have a fair work person or union member you can talk to?:nope: I know my DH is having issues at his work because 90% of the week he gets no break which is Illegal if you work more than 4 hours you are suppose to get a break and he works well over that.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> ya some of us are questioning if it's legal. There are no protections in this country for workers. What's worse is supposedly people called corporate to complain. Now how sad is that! Who would complain about workers drinking water??!!Click to expand...

wow that is very sad!! that people have to call corporated about that!,you know they should also call about how they call your name out infront of everyone if you dont make the mark or whatever they do.
that is a joke,ha that makes me so sick how people are being so darn rude to other people for no reason at all!! you know look at how these teachs & doctors have been teaching some of us?! and they dont look at it as we pay there darn checkes they get because if humans didnt get sick then people who work in the medical field wouldnt be able to get paid,why because they help us so we feel better,so our health is better.
I bet you they dont look at it that way at all i know where im from there are alot of people here who get free insurace i mean its crazys


----------



## SugarBeth

Vomitting started last night at midnight. =( 
It was so rough that my stomach muscles and my throat were sore all night from it. 
Ugh, last pregnancy the vomitting lasted for six months. I'm really, really hoping it doesn't happen like that this time, but it's following the same pattern. I was at least hoping to get through Christmas without needing to throw up at everything.


----------



## kaths101

I never intended to co-sleep thought it was unsafe blah blah blah but oh my word when you have a baby all that goes out the window. I wouldn't have had any sleep otherwise. We slept on the sofa sitting upright for 4 weeks and then went into the bed ... Same position as described before, kind of laying on my arm out to the side. Was so easy to breastfeed in that position also! 
He then went into a cot pushed up to the bed at 6 months and into his own room at 8 months all went really smoothly and he sleeps 12 hours most nights! Phew. He won't sleep with me anymore, fidgets too much :cry:
Will do the same again this time.

Do any of you intend your children to share rooms? How does it go? Mine will as we have no choice, even if this ones a girl, they will have to share for a few years. Do they wake each other up? :wacko:
Won't be an issue straight away as this LO will cosleep for several months.


----------



## SugarBeth

kaths101 said:


> I never intended to co-sleep thought it was unsafe blah blah blah but oh my word when you have a baby all that goes out the window. I wouldn't have had any sleep otherwise. We slept on the sofa sitting upright for 4 weeks and then went into the bed ... Same position as described before, kind of laying on my arm out to the side. Was so easy to breastfeed in that position also!
> He then went into a cot pushed up to the bed at 6 months and into his own room at 8 months all went really smoothly and he sleeps 12 hours most nights! Phew. He won't sleep with me anymore, fidgets too much :cry:
> Will do the same again this time.
> 
> Do any of you intend your children to share rooms? How does it go? Mine will as we have no choice, even if this ones a girl, they will have to share for a few years. Do they wake each other up? :wacko:
> Won't be an issue straight away as this LO will cosleep for several months.

This baby will eventually share a room with DD while they're young. Hopefully it'll help them sleep in their own room when they're not alone. If it's a girl, then they'll stay sharing a room through part of childhood. If it's a boy, he'll eventually get his own room. We have two children's rooms, one will be a princessy girly room and the other a very boy room. Currenly our attic is our living room, but as the kids get older, we plan to convert it into bedrooms to give more space to them.


----------



## alicecooper

kaths101 said:


> Do any of you intend your children to share rooms? How does it go? Mine will as we have no choice, even if this ones a girl, they will have to share for a few years. Do they wake each other up? :wacko:
> Won't be an issue straight away as this LO will cosleep for several months.

We have a 3 bedroomed house, and this is baby number 4 lol. So yep there's a lorra sharing going on here.

In our old house, Jason our youngest was still in our room in his cot (we moved when he was 9 months old), so the other two technically had their own rooms, but often they liked to share anyway and they slept fine.

Then when we moved house, for the first 9 months or so, until Jason was about 18 months old, he was still in our room, and Lydia and Alex had their own rooms.

When Jason was a year and a half though we moved him out of our room and into the smallest room (which Alex had previously been using). He's 3 now and this is his room by himself.

The eldest two got moved into the bigger room (Lydia's room) together. At this point Lydia was 5 and Alex was three, and this is the way they still sleep. They share bunks. Lydia (now aged 7) is on top, and Alex (now aged 5) is at the bottom. 

When the new baby comes along it will be a question of whether or not it's a boy or a girl as to what we decide to do.

S/he will be in our room until a year and a half anyway (Lydia was 22 months when she moved out of our room, and Alex and Jason were about 18 months, so I can't see it being any different this time round).

After that...if it's a girl, she will have to eventually share with Lydia in the bigger room I suppose, with Lydia at the top and the little one at the bottom. It's a big age gap though - Lydia will be 9 and the little one will be 18 months. I'm not entirely sure it's going to work so well. I'll have to see how it pans out.

Alex and Jason are only 25 months apart in age so that's not a problem. They'll be sharing bunks in the smallest room.


Either that, or Lydia will continue to share with Alex for another couple of years (they have the smallest age gap between them - only 22 months - and they are used to sharing a room), and the little girl would go in with Jason, but I'd have to see how Lydia and Alex feel at that point sharing with a sibling of the opposite gender. Honestly I can't see them being that bothered, but maybe by the time Lydia is about 14 she might not feel so great about sharing with her 12 year old brother. I'll have to play it by ear and see what works best.

If, however, the new baby is a boy, I'm thinking I'm going to have to buy something like this for the bigger room :

https://www.pinebed.co.uk/wpimages/wpa9ac8f67_05_06.jpg

because the room isn't big enough for a single AND bunks together, that would take up the entire room.

And then I guess Lydia would be in the smallest room on her own.



and if it turns out to be twins I'm gonna move out myself and let DH deal with it all lmao!



edited to add : oh and to answer your question, Lydia and Alex chatter for about half an hour when they first go to bed, but then with enough telling of "GO TO SLEEP!" from me and DH, they stop and they go to sleep, and no they don't usually wake each other up (even though Lydia is like an elephant getting out of that top bunk to go to the toilet, Alex usually sleeps right through it).


----------



## Libbysmum

Kath I used to share with my older brother when I was a baby until my sister came along then I shared a room with her. We shared a room until I was 17 then she moved out to do hairdressing but we get along quite well. If you think of all the families that live in a one bedroom or a caravan and they all survive I am sure they will too.
It is pouring rain right now here. Got to take hubby to work soon so we will all no doubt end up drenched. I really want to move out of this place before we have the next baby. I really want a place that doesn't have stairs, and an automatic garage door would rate high on my list of wants.
Baptism: I didn't cover this in my last post but we had our daughter dedicated...it is a bit like baptism but not as formal ie no godparents etc. It is basically saying publically that we want to raise her with good morals and values and getting the church to pray for us as her parents that we do a good job etc. It was nice and she still got to wear a pretty dress and got a certificate and a cute kids prayer book and kids bible. We invited some of our close friends to come along and watch and they had supper with us later on in the day. We chose to do this rather than baptise because we want her to make that faith decision herself when she is old enough if she chooses to.


----------



## kaths101

Thank you, that's great to hear that its worked for others..There is already bunk beds and a cot in jacks room so enough room. I feel better about I now. I guess it will only become an issue maybe when they're older! 

Alicecooper is at a bunk bed for 3? Looks really good! I could have more kids!! :winkwink: I thought 2 was my limit! :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

kaths101 said:


> Alicecooper is at a bunk bed for 3? Looks really good! I could have more kids!! :winkwink: I thought 2 was my limit! :haha:

yeah :)

https://www.pinebed.co.uk/page109.html

they do funny shaped bunks for 3 as well 

https://www.pinebed.co.uk/page23.html


----------



## Libbysmum

Friends of ours converted their garage into a bedroom for their eldest kids- that seemed to work for them.


----------



## mummySS

We are building an office in the garden so that LO can have the office as a room! (We need an office as my DH works from home). 

Loving the three level bunk beds though :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Kez, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

SB - oh no sickness started? noooo...


----------



## Libbysmum

I am a bit concerned as when I jumped on the scales I found I have lost weight. Unless the scale is out of whack. It concerns me because I lost weight with my mc and am worrying now that something isn't right. Am not having cramping or anything so probably shouldnt worry so much...trying to stay calm!


----------



## oneandtwo

kaths101 said:


> I never intended to co-sleep thought it was unsafe blah blah blah but oh my word when you have a baby all that goes out the window. I wouldn't have had any sleep otherwise. We slept on the sofa sitting upright for 4 weeks and then went into the bed ... Same position as described before, kind of laying on my arm out to the side. Was so easy to breastfeed in that position also!
> He then went into a cot pushed up to the bed at 6 months and into his own room at 8 months all went really smoothly and he sleeps 12 hours most nights! Phew. He won't sleep with me anymore, fidgets too much :cry:
> Will do the same again this time.
> 
> Do any of you intend your children to share rooms? How does it go? Mine will as we have no choice, even if this ones a girl, they will have to share for a few years. Do they wake each other up? :wacko:
> Won't be an issue straight away as this LO will cosleep for several months.

my two older boys have slept together since.the younger one.was 15mos. they share a bed (by choice, as there.are.two.beds.in their room) theyes do not wake.each other usually, but on.occasion one will wake the other to talk we hear them laughing and talking in the morning, its wonderful they are 5 and 7 now. our youngest is 19mos and will be going.into their room.as.well as soon as we build their new beds. he hates being separate from them as it is, he sleeps with us at night. we have a 4 bedroom house and thy will always share LOL we have tried separating the two before but it didn't work, they wound up in one another bedrooms anyway so we are all happy with the arrangement. if we happen to have a fourth boy they will probably all still share but they'll be moving to a bigger room in the house. if w#4 is a girl she'll have her own.room.

we were both raised always sharing a room and see no reason why a child needs their own room especially as a younger one. we may re-evaluate when our oldest hits puberty and maybe has issues with privacy etc.


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Kez, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> SB - oh no sickness started? noooo...

Yes it did, I'm so upset! I feel like it's the beginning of a 6 month sickfest. 

How are you feeling? Any better?



Libbysmum said:


> I am a bit concerned as when I jumped on the scales I found I have lost weight. Unless the scale is out of whack. It concerns me because I lost weight with my mc and am worrying now that something isn't right. Am not having cramping or anything so probably shouldnt worry so much...trying to stay calm!

I lost weight with my last pregnancy. Once MS really hit, I couldn't gain any weight. In fact, it took me until almost third tri to gain ten lbs! But, baby was completely healthy, I was just sick all the time!


----------



## oneandtwo

Alicecooper-my husband.is building triple bunk beds for us! though they aren't going to be straight up and down like that. Im on my phone so can't post pictures but here is a.link to what he's going to do. and if #4 is a boy he's going to add a fourth bed :) https://www.custommade.com/childrens-triple-bunk-bed-with-desk-and-storage/by/codfishpark/


----------



## AvianasMommy

Hey there July mommies! My name is Nicole and I'm due July 24th with Baby #2! When I was pregnant with my daughter, two friends at work were both pregnant with me, we were all 1 month apart! This time, I'm at it alone so I am really looking forward to chatting with you all and sharing this experience :).


----------



## SugarBeth

AvianasMommy said:


> Hey there July mommies! My name is Nicole and I'm due July 24th with Baby #2! When I was pregnant with my daughter, two friends at work were both pregnant with me, we were all 1 month apart! This time, I'm at it alone so I am really looking forward to chatting with you all and sharing this experience :).

Welcome! I'm alone this time as well, I don't know anyone pregnant as they all just had babies earlier this year! I always fall inbetween the times when everyone I know are pregnant or having newborns.


----------



## AvianasMommy

SugarBeth said:


> Welcome! I'm alone this time as well, I don't know anyone pregnant as they all just had babies earlier this year! I always fall inbetween the times when everyone I know are pregnant or having newborns.

Thank you! It was great having girlfriends to talk to about being pregnant every day. I also know so many people much farther along than me but no one around my date. So glad to be able to come to this site and chat with others <3.


----------



## tlh97990

last time my sister in law had a baby 2 months before me and a girl i went to high school with had a baby a week after me. this time no one else is pregnant yet so we'll see!!

i also stayed home from work today due to being sick :( i'm hoping this doesn't last long!!


----------



## Libbysmum

tlh97990 said:


> last time my sister in law had a baby 2 months before me and a girl i went to high school with had a baby a week after me. this time no one else is pregnant yet so we'll see!!
> 
> i also stayed home from work today due to being sick :( i'm hoping this doesn't last long!!

Good for you! I think you should rest as much as you can. :thumbup:
Last time my brotherinlaws sisterinlaw was pregnant at the same time as me and one of the girls I went to high school with. This time - I don't know anyone but maybe they just haven't mentioned it yet and are waiting for 2nd trimester??

I been feeling yuck all day- terrible tummy ache...I wonder if it is MS coming back but it doesn't feel the same as earlier in the pregnancy.
My DD just made herself vomit by chewing on the cord on her tshirt!:blush: She tried to clean it up herself...bless her loving heart!:dohh:

Been probably over doing it today as I am organizing a friends babyshower which happens to be tomorrow morning!:hugs: I hope she appreciates it- nobody gave me a babyshower I had to organize my own with DD. I hope someone bothers to make the effort this time round!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Alicecooper-my husband.is building triple bunk beds for us! though they aren't going to be straight up and down like that. Im on my phone so can't post pictures but here is a.link to what he's going to do. and if #4 is a boy he's going to add a fourth bed :) https://www.custommade.com/childrens-triple-bunk-bed-with-desk-and-storage/by/codfishpark/

ooh that's fab :)


----------



## Aaisrie

sue_88 said:


> So sorry Kez. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo there have been a few more topics of conversation since I last replied!
> 
> Co-sleeping - Not for me. I'm too much of a rough sleeper, and I also want the baby sleeping in their own bed, in own room by 2 months old......and keep it that way for ever!
> 
> Nappies - Disposables all the way here! I have enough clothes that last me 4-6 weeks without doing any washing because I am just so damn lazy at it, and cloth diapers just wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Baptism - No.
> 
> Baby wearing - Will be doing a certain amount, getting baby bjorn carrier. But mainly baby will be in car seat on chassis until 7-12 months, then into parent facing pram.
> 
> Baby Led Weaning - yes probably. I will be making all baby food from scratch which will mainly be whizzed up versions of my own food and then let baby decide what they do or don't like from what I have made.
> 
> Hope everyone is well - I have had a day off from vomiting! But my nipples are stinging so bad today :(

Just.. In case you didn't know. Babies are more at risk of SIDs if not sleeping in the caregivers room until 6 mo. it regulates their breathing being close to you and lessens the chance of them stopping breathing.
Also car seats are meant for what they say, the car. The angle that a carseat holds your baby can cause them to asphyxiate if they are in it for extended periods. It's called positional asphyxia. Look up carseat asphyxiation for lots more info.


----------



## Aaisrie

We live in a 2 bed cottage so our 2 ready share and this one will be in with us until they decide otherwise.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so tired tonight I didn't even want to think about dinner. We ended up having leftovers. Thankfully DH didn't seem to mind. Thanks for all the information- I was told not to keep the baby in the car capsule for more than 3 hours. Because we live in Australia I imagine lots of people travel further than 3 hours with their little ones every day but with mine she was on 2-3 hour feeds when she was really young so I would have to stop the car to feed her so it wasn't an issue for us. After 3 hours I even need to stretch my legs and stuff when driving so I believe children also need to. Every time my little one coughs I freak out that she may not be breathing right while I am in the car...I usually get DH to sit next to her when we go anywhere by car.


----------



## mummySS

SugarBeth said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Kez, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> SB - oh no sickness started? noooo...
> 
> Yes it did, I'm so upset! I feel like it's the beginning of a 6 month sickfest.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit concerned as when I jumped on the scales I found I have lost weight. Unless the scale is out of whack. It concerns me because I lost weight with my mc and am worrying now that something isn't right. Am not having cramping or anything so probably shouldnt worry so much...trying to stay calm!Click to expand...
> 
> I lost weight with my last pregnancy. Once MS really hit, I couldn't gain any weight. In fact, it took me until almost third tri to gain ten lbs! But, baby was completely healthy, I was just sick all the time!Click to expand...

Yes SB i'm still feeling as sick - I've been signed off work for 6 weeks now and no signs of it getting any better! :nope:

Libbysmum try not to worry - I've already lost 9lbs - I lost a stone last time and the baby was just fine. 



AvianasMommy said:


> Hey there July mommies! My name is Nicole and I'm due July 24th with Baby #2! When I was pregnant with my daughter, two friends at work were both pregnant with me, we were all 1 month apart! This time, I'm at it alone so I am really looking forward to chatting with you all and sharing this experience :).

Welcome!


----------



## pandaspot

I have a scan booked in for Monday 9:15 :D I am excited and nervous. Fingers crossed everything is ok. Scans petrify me tbh after last time


----------



## alannadee

the most amzaing thing ever!!!! I have been listening to baby's heart beat!!! 
My doppler came today, didnt think i would be able to hear anything, it took me a while to find it but it is def there!!! it made me cry, so happy. I am starting to feel better now, my ms is going so was getting worried, just relieved that baby is there and i can find. Cant wait to show hubby when he gets home!!!


----------



## mummySS

Oooh how exciting! 

*goes off to find doppler*


----------



## pandaspot

Weirdly I had a dream last night I was using a doplar and could find the heartbeat straight away. I will have to get one :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm sitting crying my eyes out.... the vomiting has started, as I suspected it would. 6+6 :( My ketones are already at +2... I so don't know if I can cope with this for another 9mo :(


----------



## mvosse

Hi ladies!

I woke up with this irrational fear this morning that my bean has died. And all because my boobs don't hurt. OH is very against me getting a doppler because he is afraid it will make my anxiety worse. I so just want to call the doctor and go in. But I'm trying to remember that no matter what, nature is going to take it's course. Sorry for being a downer this morning.


----------



## Aaisrie

mvosse you're probably feeling like that because the placenta is taking over and so you won't be getting such a dose of HCG. It's totally normal for symptoms to disappear or lessen around 10-12 weeks


----------



## Pink Flowers

Aaisrie said:


> I'm sitting crying my eyes out.... the vomiting has started, as I suspected it would. 6+6 :( My ketones are already at +2... I so don't know if I can cope with this for another 9mo :(

awww hun :hugs: I just had morning sickness till 28 weeks and I moaned, i can't imagine what you have been through. 

What are ketones? I am being thick


----------



## Aaisrie

Pink Flowers said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting crying my eyes out.... the vomiting has started, as I suspected it would. 6+6 :( My ketones are already at +2... I so don't know if I can cope with this for another 9mo :(
> 
> awww hun :hugs: I just had morning sickness till 28 weeks and I moaned, i can't imagine what you have been through.
> 
> What are ketones? I am being thickClick to expand...

When you're dehydrated you end up with ketones in your urine, it goes 0 to +4, if you're at +3 and were at hospital for a MW appt then chances are they'd keep you in. I was always allowed to stay at home until I hit +4 before going in. I can't go in this time. My husband had to leave work when I was pregnant with our son to look after our daughter as I was in and out of hospital so much. I want to die already and I am no-where near at my worst!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I thought that's what it is. 

Oh god it must be such a horrible time at the moment, with the worry of your OH taking time of and being sick x


----------



## Aaisrie

That's why I can't afford to go to hospital this time as he can't stay home and look after the other 2 because I can't be here? Saraya is in nursery 5 mornings a week but she still needs picking up AND Atticus needs looked after :(


----------



## Pink Flowers

:( can't the take you as a day case and IV fluids before it gets to bad?


----------



## alicecooper

Aaisrie said:


> I'm sitting crying my eyes out.... the vomiting has started, as I suspected it would. 6+6 :( My ketones are already at +2... I so don't know if I can cope with this for another 9mo :(

:( don't know what to say but wanted to offer you a big hug x :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

They can't... well they won't let you out until your ketones are down and for that it would be 48-72hrs minimum...


----------



## Pink Flowers

thats stupid!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Aaisrie said:


> They can't... well they won't let you out until your ketones are down and for that it would be 48-72hrs minimum...

Well let's hope you don't get that bad.


I'm a little nervous today. I haven't been queasy. Like I had less than an hour of it this morning before breakfast digested and now I'm just hungry. I'm not 8 weeks yet. I've had a few dreams now where I started bleeding. I've had cramps but all dull. I may get the MW to send me for a dating scan even though I know my dates. She was really nice to offer that. I can't wait until my next appt in 4 weeks to hear a heartbeat. I'll go crazy.

Anyone else have the genetic screening done in the first tri? We have the option but I don't want to know bad news as I wouldn't terminate anyway.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies!! Sorry to hear some of you are struggling so much with the morning sickness. The meds I'm on around the clock have helped tremendously, is there a way you ladies can get on some meds on a constant basis?

Update on me: I went for my followup scan today and my baby looks like a little baby :D I could see arms and legs wiggling around. I got another scan pic and it's amazing how much it's grown in just three days! I don't have Internet on my computer ATM so I can't upload the pics...I'm on my phone posting. The subchorionic hematoma is resolving and the tech pointed out where the placenta has formed and is fully attached. My gummy bears heart rate was 171 bpm!!!! It's gone up quite a bit from the scan I had a couple weeks ago it was 152 bpm.


----------



## mummySS

Junemomma congrats on the scan and the wriggly bean!

Oh Eve... :nope: I really hoped you wouldn't get it as bad this time. You're a brave lady! I felt really teary the first couple of weeks too. But you sort of get used to the sick feeling. Have you started any medication yet? If not get yourself some ASAP. 

As for me I'm having a pretty horrendous sicky day. So bored with it :(


----------



## mummySS

Junemomma which meds are you on? Do they help make you functional?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

hey guys! I've been doing a lot of lurking the past day or so but I am here reading!

Yesterday was bad, couldn't keep anything down until around 5pm. *Aaisrie* - I feel so bad for you. Days like yesterday where I'm curled up on the bathroom floor crying I just have to remember to thankful that while I'm feeing nauseous everyday, at least I havent been vomiting everyday like some others. hope yours doesn't last the whole time this time around!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey july mummys!!

lets see last night me dh & my son finally went & got our christmas tree:dance: YAY!
we found a nice one for $25 bucks,which i was real happy about because believe it or not almost all of the trees were GONE and dh didnt wanna get one at first lol he actually thought they were getting MORE in im glad i ask the ladie at the store and dh was so shocked!.
After we got a tree some lights,we then went to big lots got some more lights for the house because the front of the house needed more we got ornament hangers and some other junk lol<3
Then last we went to the craft store got some lil dollar crafts they had sun catchers foam picture hangers you know make ur own ornamets for kids..i really love doing things for the kids!we also got these really cool ginger bread houses but they are foam pieces & we got some extra stuff to glue on them too,cant wait to see how they turn out got three of them one for our house one for my mom grandmother and one for my aunts mother in law because she really sick right now and in some kinda a home! so when we go to visited her we wanna bring her some nice christmassy things to make her little room she got their niecer YAY so we all had a great night last time and im so so proud ds was listen very good!
but i need a nap im so tired and in an hour i got to pick ds from school haha im not gona lie maybe my dad can grab him for me so i can sleep alittle longer as i didnt get till bed until after 11 had to wake up at 5:30 and just so beat illl catch up with everyone later on today i actually reply to some things earlyer until my computer shut its self down UGH have a good day everyone


----------



## tlh97990

Home sick again today :( this is rough it's crazy how completely different this pregnancy is. im exhausted from feeling so crappy. thankfully my OH is doing everything for our daughter lately because its hard on me right now!!


----------



## junemomma09

mummySS said:


> Junemomma which meds are you on? Do they help make you functional?

I take 25 mg phenergan every 6 hours. Granted I have to set my alarm to wake up in the middle of the night to take this med exactly every 6 hours but it has helped tremendously. I also take 150 mg Zantac because I have acid reflux really bad which the dr thinks is contributing to my nausea.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ilovehim* - we're headed out for our tree this weekend. I guess we're lucking that we're in North Carolina and not to far from the mountains because there are a million tree lots and they continuously get delivery's in from the mountain. We're actually thinking about heading out to a choose and cut your own place. Depends on if I'm up to it I guess! We haven't put up any lights yet. Normally it's my job to encourage hubby till he does it and right now I'm just too busy with trying not to die! 

how bizarre.... my daughter is playing ball with the cat.... the cat is actually chasing the ball every time she throws it....


----------



## Breadsticks

BeccaMichelle said:


> how bizarre.... my daughter is playing ball with the cat.... the cat is actually chasing the ball every time she throws it....

One of my cats plays fetch, he loves it lol. He will bring the ball to me or my husband and meow at us till we throw it. Silly!

Sorry to all the ladies with morning sickness! I am the same way, I just try to think about how it's all worth it in the end :) Lately I've been throwing up every morning and then sometimes in the middle of the night. I am eating so little now but I'm trying not to worry too much and just eat what I can. My husband brought home applesauce and fruit cups (the ones that aren't full of that sugary syrup), as well as greek yogurt, so I have something that I don't have to cook when I'm home alone. I try to eat one of those every few hours if I can. There are some days though that I don't eat anything until like 4PM or later, I feel terrible but those are the days that I throw up water/gatorade and the thought of food makes me throw up even when I haven't eaten :( I'm really hoping that I'm getting near the end of it, my morning sickness started at exactly 6 weeks so I'm going on a month of it now.

Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So cute *Breadsticks!* My cat is 8 and I've only ever seen her play fetch once or twice so it was pretty impressive to watch her play with the 2 year old!

We've not bought anything yet, but we've got most everything we'll need from the first! There's a few big things we'll need like a swing/bouncer etc but we won't buy anything until at least after the gender scan and even then we tend to leave the big stuff for much later in the pregnancy. The little stuff like socks and clothes on sale will definitely start trickling in after the gender scan though. :)


----------



## alicecooper

I'm sorry some of you are having such a rough time with the m/s. I'll keep fingers crossed it passes soon and the rest of your pregnancies are vomit-free-zones!



Breadsticks said:


> Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.

aww bless him.

We've bought a travel system (£40), a moses basket (£15), and a rocker chair (£5). 
I just can't justify buying new things again. I haven't got the money. I had literally just given away the last of the baby clothes from my other kids about a fortnight before I got my BFP. You have no idea how much I kicked myself.


----------



## Libbysmum

We have a bunch of stuff already from our first too. I really want a new carrier but DH has said to sell my current one first. The only thing I really want besides a good breast pump!


----------



## oneandtwo

We haven't bought anything, and probably won't til we know gender. we have a few things still from #3 but i sold most of it cause we weren't expecting to have another.


----------



## pandaspot

My hormones are awful at the moment, I have been crying for 3 hours :( oh went out for 2 pints came back after 5 hrs drinking wrecked. He's been sick, isn't making any sense. I have left him on the sofa sleeping , feel so so wound up, angry, upset at the mo. wouldn't normally bother me, but today, everytime I go and check on him I burst into tears. Think I'm just really disappointed and scared this is what it will be like forever!? I am going to talk to him tomorrow, but I am probably just being really stupid :( and not sure if my hormones are going nuts?


----------



## tsyhanochka

pandaspot said:


> My hormones are awful at the moment, I have been crying for 3 hours :( oh went out for 2 pints came back after 5 hrs drinking wrecked. He's been sick, isn't making any sense. I have left him on the sofa sleeping , feel so so wound up, angry, upset at the mo. wouldn't normally bother me, but today, everytime I go and check on him I burst into tears. Think I'm just really disappointed and scared this is what it will be like forever!? I am going to talk to him tomorrow, but I am probably just being really stupid :( and not sure if my hormones are going nuts?

No I feel the same way when DH comes home like that. Esp now that I can't drink. I just don't understand how or why he can't just have a few and be done. Its not like he drinks a lot or all the time but when he does its never just one. I made him go to bed last time. Next time he does it I'm sleeping in the spare room and having a chat when he's sober. He's going to be a father and I don't fancy looking after 2 children....esp when one is 37. 

Have a chat buy be mindful of your stress level and emotions. Stick to facts and why it upsets you. HUGS


----------



## BeccaMichelle

aww *Panda* :hugs: I'd be distraught over that even if I wasn't hormonal!!! If it helps I was driving to book club the other night and started bawling in the car by myself for no reason whatsoever!

*Sue* - Are you set on the Baby Bjorn? It's not one of the best ones out there ie. baby's posture, comfort, etc etc. I think maybe their newest model is more ergonomically designed and better for baby but for the same price you could get an awesome Beco or Ergo! and some of them are really pretty!


----------



## pandaspot

Thanks for answering, bloody hormones :) 

I am feeling calmer 

Why he just can't drink in moderation is beyond me? He is up for work in the morning at 5am. I got it in my head that since being pregnant he just wants to be out in the pub. But tbh he isn't like that, he is over the moon with the pregnancy. Think that's what is upsetting, he is a different person after drinking, like everyone I suppose. 

Thanks for your support :)


----------



## alicecooper

pandaspot said:


> Thanks for answering, bloody hormones :)
> 
> I am feeling calmer
> 
> Why he just can't drink in moderation is beyond me? He is up for work in the morning at 5am. I got it in my head that since being pregnant he just wants to be out in the pub. But tbh he isn't like that, he is over the moon with the pregnancy. Think that's what is upsetting, he is a different person after drinking, like everyone I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for your support :)

oh hun that would really bother me. 
We went out clubbing for DH's birthday 5 days after I got my BFP. Normally when we go clubbing (once every 2 months or so) we both get drunk together and dance like loons, but because I couldn't drink, DH only had 1 alcoholic drink. I told him he could have more, even encouraged him to because it was his birthday, but he flat out refused and said it wasn't the same if I couldn't drink too. And then he just had a couple of lemonades and that was it. I didn't admit it to him, but I was really glad he did that. I'd have felt proper left out otherwise.
I'm sorry your DH is being insensitive about this. Maybe sit down and explain how you feel about it. I'm thinking he probably just hasn't realised - men can be a bit oblivious sometimes :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

my boobs have definitely started to grow. Only in the past few days I've noticed they're starting to overfill the cups and are definitely heavier.


----------



## SugarBeth

Breadsticks said:


> Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.

I bought a little lion cub stuffed animal that DD picked out. Every pregnancy I like to have something cuddly at the beginning of the pregnancy that becomes their first toy when they're born. Katie's teddy bear that I had last time now sports a matching tutu that she has and sleeps in her bed with her.

If this is a girl, we'll only need to buy a carrier, a double stroller and a car seat and we'll be set. For a boy, we'll have to start all over though! Katie got everything in pink and princess! (First granddaughter :winkwink: )



BeccaMichelle said:


> *Sue* - Are you set on the Baby Bjorn? It's not one of the best ones out there ie. baby's posture, comfort, etc etc. I think maybe their newest model is more ergonomically designed and better for baby but for the same price you could get an awesome Beco or Ergo! and some of them are really pretty!

I really want a Beco, I think. I'm thinking of going with a Beco Butterfly style. Anyone have this? 


Re: Christmas trees - we got ours last week. We have a tree farm close by that always has beautiful trees. I think this year's is the best yet!

Re:moodiness - I made a meal today that I KNEW already that DH really doesn't like. Yet somehow I expected him to love it this time, even though he's told me every single time I've made it that it's not something he likes. Usually I don't care, as Katie and I really like it so we eat it all. Today I took it personally and got really grumpy with him! Maybe if he's hungry enough from not eating it, he'll pick me up the chicken nuggets I've been craving for two days. :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

pandaspot said:


> My hormones are awful at the moment, I have been crying for 3 hours :( oh went out for 2 pints came back after 5 hrs drinking wrecked. He's been sick, isn't making any sense. I have left him on the sofa sleeping , feel so so wound up, angry, upset at the mo. wouldn't normally bother me, but today, everytime I go and check on him I burst into tears. Think I'm just really disappointed and scared this is what it will be like forever!? I am going to talk to him tomorrow, but I am probably just being really stupid :( and not sure if my hormones are going nuts?

I'm so sorry, Panda! I would be upset too, I absolutely don't think you're being stupid. I hope your talk goes well tomorrow! Maybe once you talk to your OH about it he will understand and cut back a bit :)

I am jealous of everyone's Christmas trees! I love decorating for Christmas but we will be out of town this year. We have three cats so I can't imagine they would leave it alone while we are gone (they like to chase up the tree and whatnot). We've tried foil around the tree skirt to scare them from going near it but they just leap onto it instead. We also tried the apple bitter spray, my cat ended up loving the smell of it and constantly licked the skirt and chewed on the bottom of the tree. :dohh: They are really well trained with everything else but for some reason they can't get enough of our tree no matter what we do!

I was SO moody Wednesday...like I didn't know who I was. Work was a bit hectic that night and I was so exhausted and felt ill. When I got home I was just in such a bad mood but I guess I hid it well from my husband. I actually went to bed crying but didn't know why lol. I didn't want to tell him because I knew he'd think he did something but I knew it wasn't him...it was just a weird night. :wacko: The next morning I was so giddy, even though I threw up everything I ate or drank I was just in the best mood. Pregnancy... :haha:


----------



## Duchess85

My boobies are like balloons and i'm loving them :haha:

Hubby can look but DEF not touch. I'm so weird, I'm one of those people who psych themselves up so much about the supposed pain that would come from hubs touching them that I give him DEATH STARES if he so much as THINKS of coming near them.

Yet here is little one using them as foot pillow while I'm typing and I'm not even flinching loooool


----------



## Hopin4rnbow

Hi ladies....unfortunately I have to take myself out of this forum. I found out on the 29th that my baby had no heartbeat. I had a D&C on the 4th. If there is a bright side to all this I did find out (after 4 missed MCs) that the left side of my uterus is undeveloped so if my baby implants on this side it will not survive. So I have a 50/50 chance of success. I am blessed to have 3 kids and that is what gets me through. God Bless you all and I wish you all healthy pregnancies:)


----------



## tsyhanochka

I woke up laughing from a dream yesterday and then started sobbing because DH argued with me....

I worried over nothing! Sickness came back this evening. I almost panic when I feel good and nausea free....then rolling tummy reminds me I should eat when i feel good cause I soon won't! 

Greek yogurt is totally saving me. Its sour and full of protein and calcium. I think that's why my stomach is better mid day now.

I ate meat again today. Work catered a meeting so we had Mediterranean yesterday and Somali food today. Soooooo good. 
I was disappointed there was no goat today but that was likely too greasy for me anyway. I hope our lunches for Monday and Tuesday are good too. That will be hard. We are all in training and it will be noticed if I run out of the room. Those days have been my hardest....here's hoping I break that trend.

My midwife is wonderful btw. DH has agreed to a home birth after just meeting her once. She was that clear about how that all works. I'm so happy. I hope we are a candidate!!


----------



## alicecooper

Duchess85 said:


> My boobies are like balloons and i'm loving them :haha:
> 
> Hubby can look but DEF not touch. I'm so weird, I'm one of those people who psych themselves up so much about the supposed pain that would come from hubs touching them that I give him DEATH STARES if he so much as THINKS of coming near them.
> 
> Yet here is little one using them as foot pillow while I'm typing and I'm not even flinching loooool

lol my DH thought it would be really amusing to squidge my boobs earlier whilst making honking noises :roll:


----------



## alicecooper

Hopin4rnbow said:


> Hi ladies....unfortunately I have to take myself out of this forum. I found out on the 29th that my baby had no heartbeat. I had a D&C on the 4th. If there is a bright side to all this I did find out (after 4 missed MCs) that the left side of my uterus is undeveloped so if my baby implants on this side it will not survive. So I have a 50/50 chance of success. I am blessed to have 3 kids and that is what gets me through. God Bless you all and I wish you all healthy pregnancies:)

I'm very sorry for your loss x


----------



## Breadsticks

Hopin4rnbow said:


> Hi ladies....unfortunately I have to take myself out of this forum. I found out on the 29th that my baby had no heartbeat. I had a D&C on the 4th. If there is a bright side to all this I did find out (after 4 missed MCs) that the left side of my uterus is undeveloped so if my baby implants on this side it will not survive. So I have a 50/50 chance of success. I am blessed to have 3 kids and that is what gets me through. God Bless you all and I wish you all healthy pregnancies:)

I am so sorry! :hugs: I am glad the doctors were able to find out why this was happening to you, though I know it doesn't make it any easier to deal with. Praying for you and your family during this difficult time! 



tsyhanochka said:


> Greek yogurt is totally saving me. Its sour and full of protein and calcium. I think that's why my stomach is better mid day now.

I have just learned the wonders of Greek yogurt yesterday! I had never tried it before but heard it was delicious and a good option when pregnant. I've had it twice since yesterday and haven't thrown it up, so that's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

Today has been a good day up until I went to pick DS up from the sitters. He was angry so he decided to tell a lie about the baby sitter and that he no longer wants to be at her house. So then she flat out states she won't have him back anymore because she won't have a kid there that doesn't want to be (which he just said out of spite) and she won't have a kid there that lies so I have to find a new sitter. I talked with him and with her and she finally said for me to wait and that she will take him Monday if I can't find anywhere else for him to go during the weekend. She also said that he could come back if he agrees to her consequences of no tv, no video games, and not computer for a whole week due to his behaviors. All I've done since I picked him up is cry and I don't know what to do to change his attitude. I'm sorry I'm venting but I just don't know what to do anymore. The therapist's aren't helping it seems, and he's acting basically just unruly and I won't beat my kid by any means but I don't know how to get him stop being the way he is and yes I've spanked him but found out that doesn't work for him and nothing I have tried works. This whole weekend he's going to be without any electronics and doing chores but UGH!!! I just don't know what to do anymore. I need it to be time for the baby to be here so once the baby is here I don't have to worry about going back to work and I can watch him myself without having to worry about a sitter. He's been through so many and he keeps getting kicked out which affects my work which affects my pay. 

Again, sorry for my rant.

Aaisrie - Hope you feel better and hope your sickness eases up some!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Hopin4rnbow said:


> Hi ladies....unfortunately I have to take myself out of this forum. I found out on the 29th that my baby had no heartbeat. I had a D&C on the 4th. If there is a bright side to all this I did find out (after 4 missed MCs) that the left side of my uterus is undeveloped so if my baby implants on this side it will not survive. So I have a 50/50 chance of success. I am blessed to have 3 kids and that is what gets me through. God Bless you all and I wish you all healthy pregnancies:)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It's a good thing they found out why you've had your losses but it's hard even if you know you might end up miscarrying anyways. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> Duchess85 said:
> 
> 
> My boobies are like balloons and i'm loving them :haha:
> 
> Hubby can look but DEF not touch. I'm so weird, I'm one of those people who psych themselves up so much about the supposed pain that would come from hubs touching them that I give him DEATH STARES if he so much as THINKS of coming near them.
> 
> Yet here is little one using them as foot pillow while I'm typing and I'm not even flinching loooool
> 
> lol my DH thought it would be really amusing to squidge my boobs earlier whilst making honking noises :roll:Click to expand...

My OH isn't allowed to tough mine! They hurt! And today it was even worse. I was sitting at work and all of a sudden they started throbbing like crazy and felt like they were on fire!


----------



## alicecooper

JJsmom said:


> Today has been a good day up until I went to pick DS up from the sitters. He was angry so he decided to tell a lie about the baby sitter and that he no longer wants to be at her house. So then she flat out states she won't have him back anymore because she won't have a kid there that doesn't want to be (which he just said out of spite) and she won't have a kid there that lies so I have to find a new sitter. I talked with him and with her and she finally said for me to wait and that she will take him Monday if I can't find anywhere else for him to go during the weekend. She also said that he could come back if he agrees to her consequences of no tv, no video games, and not computer for a whole week due to his behaviors. All I've done since I picked him up is cry and I don't know what to do to change his attitude. I'm sorry I'm venting but I just don't know what to do anymore. The therapist's aren't helping it seems, and he's acting basically just unruly and I won't beat my kid by any means but I don't know how to get him stop being the way he is and yes I've spanked him but found out that doesn't work for him and nothing I have tried works. This whole weekend he's going to be without any electronics and doing chores but UGH!!! I just don't know what to do anymore. I need it to be time for the baby to be here so once the baby is here I don't have to worry about going back to work and I can watch him myself without having to worry about a sitter. He's been through so many and he keeps getting kicked out which affects my work which affects my pay.
> 
> Again, sorry for my rant.
> 
> Aaisrie - Hope you feel better and hope your sickness eases up some!!!


So lemme get this straight. The babysitter said she will only babysit your son if you adhere to HER punishment of him?

I'd not be on board with that at all. I realise you're in a bit of a quandary given that you need her to watch your DS, but you're the parent - any punishments should be your decision not hers. I mean yeah, fine, she can set the boundaries and discipline rules whilst she's looking after him, because at that point she's being responsible for him, but when he's at home he's YOUR son, not hers. She had no right to set a punishment for the entire week for him when she isn't going to be there to enforce it.
You are in no way obligated to enforce somebody else's punishment on your child.


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Today has been a good day up until I went to pick DS up from the sitters. He was angry so he decided to tell a lie about the baby sitter and that he no longer wants to be at her house. So then she flat out states she won't have him back anymore because she won't have a kid there that doesn't want to be (which he just said out of spite) and she won't have a kid there that lies so I have to find a new sitter. I talked with him and with her and she finally said for me to wait and that she will take him Monday if I can't find anywhere else for him to go during the weekend. She also said that he could come back if he agrees to her consequences of no tv, no video games, and not computer for a whole week due to his behaviors. All I've done since I picked him up is cry and I don't know what to do to change his attitude. I'm sorry I'm venting but I just don't know what to do anymore. The therapist's aren't helping it seems, and he's acting basically just unruly and I won't beat my kid by any means but I don't know how to get him stop being the way he is and yes I've spanked him but found out that doesn't work for him and nothing I have tried works. This whole weekend he's going to be without any electronics and doing chores but UGH!!! I just don't know what to do anymore. I need it to be time for the baby to be here so once the baby is here I don't have to worry about going back to work and I can watch him myself without having to worry about a sitter. He's been through so many and he keeps getting kicked out which affects my work which affects my pay.
> 
> Again, sorry for my rant.
> 
> Aaisrie - Hope you feel better and hope your sickness eases up some!!!
> 
> 
> So lemme get this straight. The babysitter said she will only babysit your son if you adhere to HER punishment of him?
> 
> I'd not be on board with that at all. I realise you're in a bit of a quandary given that you need her to watch your DS, but you're the parent - any punishments should be your decision not hers. I mean yeah, fine, she can set the boundaries and discipline rules whilst she's looking after him, because at that point she's being responsible for him, but when he's at home he's YOUR son, not hers. She had no right to set a punishment for the entire week for him when she isn't going to be there to enforce it.
> You are in no way obligated to enforce somebody else's punishment on your child.Click to expand...

Oh no, sorry she meant at her house. The no electronics at my house is my punishment to him. That's the one thing he hates is not being able to get on the computer, or play on the xbox, or watch tv. I was the one who originally told her that taking things away from him is the only thing i'd prefer. She said if it were her kid she'd have busted his tail quite well. but I'm not for spanking as it does no good with him. Neither does yelling. I've had my moments! :) But I just don't know what to do because honestly taking things away from him doesn't do anything either because when hes mad he just says he don't care even though I know better. And over the next two days he will constantly ask if he can play on the computer or watch tv to try and get me to give.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*JJsmom* - I'm sorry you're having problems with your kid ... I've always said I have no idea what I'm going to do when my sweet little toddler grows up to be a 13 year old girl?!?!?!!? aaaieee!! (sorry I'm no help!)

*tsyhanochka *- "I was disappointed there was no goat today" LOL!! I have to say, this might be the most random and funniest thing I've heard in ages.

*Hopin4rnbow* - I'm so sorry - but I'm glad you found out what was happening! It's always a bit of a relief to know something. :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

BeccaMichelle said:


> *ilovehim* - we're headed out for our tree this weekend. I guess we're lucking that we're in North Carolina and not to far from the mountains because there are a million tree lots and they continuously get delivery's in from the mountain. We're actually thinking about heading out to a choose and cut your own place. Depends on if I'm up to it I guess! We haven't put up any lights yet. Normally it's my job to encourage hubby till he does it and right now I'm just too busy with trying not to die!
> 
> how bizarre.... my daughter is playing ball with the cat.... the cat is actually chasing the ball every time she throws it....

wow becca that really sounds nice i would love to pick a tree out and have them cut it right there it be really neat!!:thumbup:
as for the lights i do them myself but DH had to get on the ladder this year but if i wasnt preggers id be getting up there lol i love doing the lights,especially since we dont got a apartment anymore like we had a few years ago<3 i'll post some pics later u all can tell me what u think i think it looks really good hehe i think we need one of them REALLY big ladders thou so we can do the ROOF haha



Breadsticks said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> how bizarre.... my daughter is playing ball with the cat.... the cat is actually chasing the ball every time she throws it....
> 
> One of my cats plays fetch, he loves it lol. He will bring the ball to me or my husband and meow at us till we throw it. Silly!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies with morning sickness! I am the same way, I just try to think about how it's all worth it in the end :) Lately I've been throwing up every morning and then sometimes in the middle of the night. I am eating so little now but I'm trying not to worry too much and just eat what I can. My husband brought home applesauce and fruit cups (the ones that aren't full of that sugary syrup), as well as greek yogurt, so I have something that I don't have to cook when I'm home alone. I try to eat one of those every few hours if I can. There are some days though that I don't eat anything until like 4PM or later, I feel terrible but those are the days that I throw up water/gatorade and the thought of food makes me throw up even when I haven't eaten :( I'm really hoping that I'm getting near the end of it, my morning sickness started at exactly 6 weeks so I'm going on a month of it now.
> 
> Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.Click to expand...

aww how sweet of ur hubby ! we wont be buying nething until we know what we are having either! because if im having a girl i want nothing but purples pinks all girlie stuff flowers ribbions bows cupcakes 
the only thing i have left of my son is his highchair he NEVER USED! i mean the only thing it needs is to be wash off from sitting in my mothers basement for so long,its not really girly or boyish so i will def be using that! now as for the other stuff i got rid of years ago:wacko:
even if i have another boy tho i still want different stuff then what i had with my son because alot has changed since 2007 but they have some great 2nd hand stores with some great stuff in it so will def be looking around there! the only things i want new are a stoller carseat crib & crib mattress


pandaspot said:


> My hormones are awful at the moment, I have been crying for 3 hours :( oh went out for 2 pints came back after 5 hrs drinking wrecked. He's been sick, isn't making any sense. I have left him on the sofa sleeping , feel so so wound up, angry, upset at the mo. wouldn't normally bother me, but today, everytime I go and check on him I burst into tears. Think I'm just really disappointed and scared this is what it will be like forever!? I am going to talk to him tomorrow, but I am probably just being really stupid :( and not sure if my hormones are going nuts?

aww i can see were ur coming from! and i think its a very good ideal that you'd have a talk with him so that he doesnt think its ok for him to keep o doing it!! wish u the best of luck and just try to be positive and not cry sweetie i know its so hard not to because everything just makes u want to cry when ur pregnant:hugs:


SugarBeth said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.
> 
> I bought a little lion cub stuffed animal that DD picked out. Every pregnancy I like to have something cuddly at the beginning of the pregnancy that becomes their first toy when they're born. Katie's teddy bear that I had last time now sports a matching tutu that she has and sleeps in her bed with her.
> 
> If this is a girl, we'll only need to buy a carrier, a double stroller and a car seat and we'll be set. For a boy, we'll have to start all over though! Katie got everything in pink and princess! (First granddaughter :winkwink: )
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Sue* - Are you set on the Baby Bjorn? It's not one of the best ones out there ie. baby's posture, comfort, etc etc. I think maybe their newest model is more ergonomically designed and better for baby but for the same price you could get an awesome Beco or Ergo! and some of them are really pretty!Click to expand...
> 
> I really want a Beco, I think. I'm thinking of going with a Beco Butterfly style. Anyone have this?
> 
> 
> Re: Christmas trees - we got ours last week. We have a tree farm close by that always has beautiful trees. I think this year's is the best yet!
> 
> Re:moodiness - I made a meal today that I KNEW already that DH really doesn't like. Yet somehow I expected him to love it this time, even though he's told me every single time I've made it that it's not something he likes. Usually I don't care, as Katie and I really like it so we eat it all. Today I took it personally and got really grumpy with him! Maybe if he's hungry enough from not eating it, he'll pick me up the chicken nuggets I've been craving for two days. :haha:Click to expand...

i really think the stuff animal ideal is so cute! my son was also the first grandchild and great grandchild so we were set but i didnt think id ever need his stuff again lol and then when i got with my DH and we started ttc and baby talking he told me that he buy me nething i want hehe what a great dh i love him so much<3


----------



## tsyhanochka

BeccaMichelle said:


> *tsyhanochka *- "I was disappointed there was no goat today" LOL!! I have to say, this might be the most random and funniest thing I've heard in ages.


I guess reading it out of context does make it rather random.


----------



## ilovehim91810

im so tired i cant even believe that im even up this late again!! im so glad my dad is going to stay the night because dh just got off work and i cant keep my eyes open nomore and of course all the kids are sleep expect for my son! i can not wait for dh to put this trampoline together this weekend so maybe his bounce himself to sleep everyday and EARLY!!!!!!! 

well goodnight everyone got to get up AGAIN early tomorrow i cant wait until sunday i turn 10weeks YAY double DIGs and dont have to wake up early at ALL<3


----------



## Libbysmum

I really want a Manducca baby carrier- I have read such nice reviews about it. Or a boba carrier...they look neat! I am thinking of making myself a few Mai-tai carriers out of some pretty fabrics if I get the time to sit down at the sewing machine!
Got to go pick up DH so we can be home in time for grandma to come babysit DD so we can go the work xmas party.

This is my pinterest page
https://pinterest.com/libbysmum/pins/


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I am very happy today as I finally have a scan date! Fri 21 December, so will have it just before Christmas! 

Had my office party last night which was fun though it seems odd to be up and about at 6 in the morning with no hangover. 



AvianasMommy said:


> Hey there July mommies! My name is Nicole and I'm due July 24th with Baby #2! When I was pregnant with my daughter, two friends at work were both pregnant with me, we were all 1 month apart! This time, I'm at it alone so I am really looking forward to chatting with you all and sharing this experience :).

Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :) 



Aaisrie said:


> I'm sitting crying my eyes out.... the vomiting has started, as I suspected it would. 6+6 :( My ketones are already at +2... I so don't know if I can cope with this for another 9mo :(

Sorry to hear that, hope it doesnt last long this time.



Breadsticks said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> how bizarre.... my daughter is playing ball with the cat.... the cat is actually chasing the ball every time she throws it....
> 
> Has anyone else bought anything for the baby yet? My husband bought the crib/mattress and swing last night. :) His face was priceless when he came home with it, he was so excited! I'm starting to wonder if he's going to try to set the crib up this weekend lol.Click to expand...

Havent bought anything yet, I think mainly because it still doesnt really feel that I am having a baby. I have looked at somethings on line and seen a few things I like. Going to mothercare later as I need to get some support tights so that might change! Will have to try and restrain myself, and hubby. 



alicecooper said:


> my boobs have definitely started to grow. Only in the past few days I've noticed they're starting to overfill the cups and are definitely heavier.

I seem to have gone up from a DD to a F cup in the space of a week! I was assuming that as I was already quite large, they wouldnt grow much but appears I was wrong. I still find it quite hard to believe. I hope they dont get much bigger or I am going to feel like a porn star! Hubby is pretty pleased though :haha:



Hopin4rnbow said:


> Hi ladies....unfortunately I have to take myself out of this forum. I found out on the 29th that my baby had no heartbeat. I had a D&C on the 4th. If there is a bright side to all this I did find out (after 4 missed MCs) that the left side of my uterus is undeveloped so if my baby implants on this side it will not survive. So I have a 50/50 chance of success. I am blessed to have 3 kids and that is what gets me through. God Bless you all and I wish you all healthy pregnancies:)

I am so sorry to hear this, wishing you all the best for the future. :hugs:



JJsmom said:


> Today has been a good day up until I went to pick DS up from the sitters. He was angry so he decided to tell a lie about the baby sitter and that he no longer wants to be at her house. So then she flat out states she won't have him back anymore because she won't have a kid there that doesn't want to be (which he just said out of spite) and she won't have a kid there that lies so I have to find a new sitter. I talked with him and with her and she finally said for me to wait and that she will take him Monday if I can't find anywhere else for him to go during the weekend. She also said that he could come back if he agrees to her consequences of no tv, no video games, and not computer for a whole week due to his behaviors. All I've done since I picked him up is cry and I don't know what to do to change his attitude. I'm sorry I'm venting but I just don't know what to do anymore. The therapist's aren't helping it seems, and he's acting basically just unruly and I won't beat my kid by any means but I don't know how to get him stop being the way he is and yes I've spanked him but found out that doesn't work for him and nothing I have tried works. This whole weekend he's going to be without any electronics and doing chores but UGH!!! I just don't know what to do anymore. I need it to be time for the baby to be here so once the baby is here I don't have to worry about going back to work and I can watch him myself without having to worry about a sitter. He's been through so many and he keeps getting kicked out which affects my work which affects my pay.
> 
> Again, sorry for my rant.
> 
> Aaisrie - Hope you feel better and hope your sickness eases up some!!!

Sorry to hear things have been tough. I dont have much advice, but just wanted to offer sympathy and hope that this gets resolved 



ilovehim91810 said:


> im so tired i cant even believe that im even up this late again!! im so glad my dad is going to stay the night because dh just got off work and i cant keep my eyes open nomore and of course all the kids are sleep expect for my son! i can not wait for dh to put this trampoline together this weekend so maybe his bounce himself to sleep everyday and EARLY!!!!!!!
> 
> well goodnight everyone got to get up AGAIN early tomorrow i cant wait until sunday i turn 10weeks YAY double DIGs and dont have to wake up early at ALL<3

Congrats on getting to 10 weeks, hope you are able to catch up on your sleep.


----------



## ilovehim91810

well its around 6am and of course im UP!!!! while everyone else is snoring their BUTTS OFF and i know when i come back i wont be able to go back to sleep neither because around 9 i got to wake DS up to get him ready for his bowling!!!.
you know this is his first thing that ive sign him up for because by the time id go to sign him up for something else it be to LATE:-( but when baseball comes around this year im going to be ONPOINT! anyways thou lol like i was saying i Love watching him bowl and he is getting so0o good,his highest score was 111 hehe of course they have the bumpers but im hoping maybe next season he wont need the bumpers<3
last week they handed out patches he got 2!! which alot of kids DIDNT and that made me so proud that he has come so far,plus i didnt know that they get shirts too until the lady ask me what size last week hehe its so cheap too its only $6 every saturday for a hour and it started back in sept and last until MAY! they get big trophys shirts patches we have partys...matter fact we will probably talk about who bring what for christmas party and the most important thing is he loves it and has made so many new friends hehe well ive got to go be back later<3

have a good weekend ladies


----------



## JJsmom

Thank you for your support ladies! I'm feeling much better after me and DS talked last night then we wrapped a couple presents. :) He is still grounded from all electronics this weekend but at least we can do things together that don't involve TV and we can have fun making candy!! sorry again for my venting last night. I just had to get it out! :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

JJsmom said:


> Thank you for your support ladies! I'm feeling much better after me and DS talked last night then we wrapped a couple presents. :) He is still grounded from all electronics this weekend but at least we can do things together that don't involve TV and we can have fun making candy!! sorry again for my venting last night. I just had to get it out! :)

hey sweetie,
havent got to really read over everything yet but i read some of whats going on! im so sorry to hear that you were having problems,you know ive been having problems with my DS too and its really been getting to me how he has been acting like he gives me a bunch of crap everyday when its time to get ready for school and then when i pick him up he always wants a friend to come over or to go look at toys or something!
i busted out in tears the other day because it just got to be to much,i really wish DH didnt have to work so much because the kids listen to him<3

anywho im so glad that everything is going better and that you all have found some cool stuff to do this weekend! i went to the craft store the other day and got some great christmas crafts for under a buck! i mean its great ,we even got some gingerbread houses that you make out of foam pieces and not the actually candy hehe we put together alittle foam angel last night because he loves angels and i love it too maybe u could hit the craft store up and find some more things sweetie<3 stay stronge and dont be sorry about VENTING that is what we all are here for support:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

is anyone starting to notices there bellys poping out yet?!
ive noticed mine starting to pop out some hehe its even starting to pop out even when im wearing really big clothes<3but im kinda just feeling alittle fat instead of pregnant lol i mean i know when i start hitting 16 + weeks that ill start feeling better because then i'll really start to look pregnant,maybe since this is my 2nd one around 14weeks! i wish i was thinner so you could notice right away lol!!

im feeling so crappy this morning i got a headach , i feel like im gonna barf all over the place "ugh" i just know this baby is alittle girl i just got this feeling!
i just took some tylenol and zofran so hopefully it will stop soon because i got to sit at a hot bowling ally for a hour with ds


----------



## alicecooper

Miss Bellum said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I am very happy today as I finally have a scan date! Fri 21 December, so will have it just before Christmas!

same date as my scan :thumbup:


----------



## alicecooper

ilovehim91810 said:


> is anyone starting to notices there bellys poping out yet?!
> ive noticed mine starting to pop out some hehe its even starting to pop out even when im wearing really big clothes<3but im kinda just feeling alittle fat instead of pregnant lol i mean i know when i start hitting 16 + weeks that ill start feeling better because then i'll really start to look pregnant,maybe since this is my 2nd one around 14weeks! i wish i was thinner so you could notice right away lol!!
> 
> im feeling so crappy this morning i got a headach , i feel like im gonna barf all over the place "ugh" i just know this baby is alittle girl i just got this feeling!
> i just took some tylenol and zofran so hopefully it will stop soon because i got to sit at a hot bowling ally for a hour with ds

Yeah my bump sticks out



sorry to hear you're feeling crappy :( hope it passes


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> is anyone starting to notices there bellys poping out yet?!
> ive noticed mine starting to pop out some hehe its even starting to pop out even when im wearing really big clothes<3but im kinda just feeling alittle fat instead of pregnant lol i mean i know when i start hitting 16 + weeks that ill start feeling better because then i'll really start to look pregnant,maybe since this is my 2nd one around 14weeks! i wish i was thinner so you could notice right away lol!!
> 
> im feeling so crappy this morning i got a headach , i feel like im gonna barf all over the place "ugh" i just know this baby is alittle girl i just got this feeling!
> i just took some tylenol and zofran so hopefully it will stop soon because i got to sit at a hot bowling ally for a hour with ds

Hope you feel better soon!! Thank you for your kind words! :) We plan on getting into the craft store and getting some things for him to make. We make candy every year for family and a few friends. I make thin mint cookies and some peppermint/pretzel/white chocolate goody treats. I love this time of year!!!

My belly hasn't started to pop out yet. I wish it has but I do keep rubbing it. LOL! One of my coworkers asked if my tummy was hard yet and I said no. But she's just waiting to get her hands on it and I said if you put your hands on it prepared to get your hand smacked! I hate having my tummy touched all the time by other ppl other than family. And she always has her hands on pregnant bellies no matter what stage they are in and I won't go for it.


----------



## myra

I'm getting a belly too, but right now, I also just feel like I'm starting to look fat versus pregnant...I feel like its more obvious in the maternity top in the 2nd pic....I'm looking forward to actually looking pregnant
 



Attached Files:







10w3daysbnb.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4









10w4daysbnb.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## junemomma09

Today is a rough day. Feeling a little off today :( just not feeling well. And to top it off my grandmother whose been staying with me has started arguing with me again today...I've noticed when I'm under excess stress I'm feeling like crap.


----------



## Aaisrie

Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.


----------



## sue_88

Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

I'm so sorry that you've had to go into hospital, how awful for you, but I'm glad you're getting some meds and fluids and I hope that you are feeling better soon xxx

Glad baby is ok x


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

Was sad to see this on FB today. Hope things get better! :hugs:

AFM, I think pregnancy is really effecting my brain now. Tried to get cereal for breakfast this morning, and ended up trying to microwave it. :wacko: 

Anyone else think that these weeks are going by sooooo slowly? Maybe because I've been taking it easy and not doing much, but holy cow, it feels like every week is a month long. Finally 8 weeks tomorrow, feels like I should be further than that by now!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea was hoping I'd be in the 20% to not get it, weird to think that this time 2 years ago I wasn't too bad, my first admission with Atticus was 15th December!! Hopefully get sorted a lot faster and be able to function better!!


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> I really want a Manducca baby carrier- I have read such nice reviews about it. Or a boba carrier...they look neat! I am thinking of making myself a few Mai-tai carriers out of some pretty fabrics if I get the time to sit down at the sewing machine!
> Got to go pick up DH so we can be home in time for grandma to come babysit DD so we can go the work xmas party.
> 
> This is my pinterest page
> https://pinterest.com/libbysmum/pins/

i'm following you on pinterest now!!!



JJsmom said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> is anyone starting to notices there bellys poping out yet?!
> ive noticed mine starting to pop out some hehe its even starting to pop out even when im wearing really big clothes<3but im kinda just feeling alittle fat instead of pregnant lol i mean i know when i start hitting 16 + weeks that ill start feeling better because then i'll really start to look pregnant,maybe since this is my 2nd one around 14weeks! i wish i was thinner so you could notice right away lol!!
> 
> im feeling so crappy this morning i got a headach , i feel like im gonna barf all over the place "ugh" i just know this baby is alittle girl i just got this feeling!
> i just took some tylenol and zofran so hopefully it will stop soon because i got to sit at a hot bowling ally for a hour with ds
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!! Thank you for your kind words! :) We plan on getting into the craft store and getting some things for him to make. We make candy every year for family and a few friends. I make thin mint cookies and some peppermint/pretzel/white chocolate goody treats. I love this time of year!!!
> 
> My belly hasn't started to pop out yet. I wish it has but I do keep rubbing it. LOL! One of my coworkers asked if my tummy was hard yet and I said no. But she's just waiting to get her hands on it and I said if you put your hands on it prepared to get your hand smacked! I hate having my tummy touched all the time by other ppl other than family. And she always has her hands on pregnant bellies no matter what stage they are in and I won't go for it.Click to expand...

i hate when people try to pregnant women's bellies!! i think it is so rude. thankfully with my daughter no one tried because they knew how i felt about it so i will make sure i make it clear this time around too! ive noticed a little bit of a pooch in my belly but im not showing too much i'm thinking im gonna pop a lot earlier than last time though!



Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

glad to hear baby is ok! good luck and i hope you get to go home soon!!



SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.
> 
> Was sad to see this on FB today. Hope things get better! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I think pregnancy is really effecting my brain now. Tried to get cereal for breakfast this morning, and ended up trying to microwave it. :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else think that these weeks are going by sooooo slowly? Maybe because I've been taking it easy and not doing much, but holy cow, it feels like every week is a month long. Finally 8 weeks tomorrow, feels like I should be further than that by now!Click to expand...

i agree!! i'm 8 weeks today and i feel like i should be further along than that by now!


i have a scan on tuesday and i'm really excited!! im thinking i'm going to have to take a leave of absence from work because of this whole being sick all the time!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Love that you tried to nuke your cereal *Sugar!*

We're headed out to the Christmas parade at the moment... here's hoping for no public puking!!! :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Aaisrie said:


> Yea was hoping I'd be in the 20% to not get it, weird to think that this time 2 years ago I wasn't too bad, my first admission with Atticus was 15th December!! Hopefully get sorted a lot faster and be able to function better!!

You're incredibly brave to have another baby. My morning sickness almost vetoed a second baby and I don't even have HG!


----------



## Miss Bellum

ilovehim91810 said:


> is anyone starting to notices there bellys poping out yet?!
> ive noticed mine starting to pop out some hehe its even starting to pop out even when im wearing really big clothes<3but im kinda just feeling alittle fat instead of pregnant lol i mean i know when i start hitting 16 + weeks that ill start feeling better because then i'll really start to look pregnant,maybe since this is my 2nd one around 14weeks! i wish i was thinner so you could notice right away lol!!
> 
> im feeling so crappy this morning i got a headach , i feel like im gonna barf all over the place "ugh" i just know this baby is alittle girl i just got this feeling!
> i just took some tylenol and zofran so hopefully it will stop soon because i got to sit at a hot bowling ally for a hour with ds

Hope you are feeling better now. 

I am not sure about the belly thing yet. DH thinks that I do have a bit of a bump but I still think its more belly fat. Maybe its because I'm a bit more paranoid about my tummy, or that its hard to tell from looking down. 



Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

Glad to hear baby is fine, hope you make a speedy recovery too :hugs:



SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.
> 
> Was sad to see this on FB today. Hope things get better! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I think pregnancy is really effecting my brain now. Tried to get cereal for breakfast this morning, and ended up trying to microwave it. :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else think that these weeks are going by sooooo slowly? Maybe because I've been taking it easy and not doing much, but holy cow, it feels like every week is a month long. Finally 8 weeks tomorrow, feels like I should be further than that by now!Click to expand...

I'm only 2 weeks ahead but it does feel like its been about 20 already!


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I am very happy today as I finally have a scan date! Fri 21 December, so will have it just before Christmas!
> 
> same date as my scan :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good to have a scan buddy! Looking forward to seeing bean for the first time :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

Oh goodness, I hope you feel better soon! I can't even imagine. I'm glad to hear baby is doing well :)


----------



## dove830

Cute bellies, ladies...mine's enormous, I know it's bloat, but holy cow! I'd post a picture, but I don't have anything online, lol. I look about 5 months pregnant though...and there is only 1!!!! 

I'm SO stinking tired....I could honestly sleep all day.

Sorry about the HG Ae :(


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else have a particular food they are drawn to? I've been wanting fish fillets and Mac n cheese a lot! Plus I've really been loving sweets :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Mac&cheese, YES! A big no to sweets though, which is very unlike me. I'm normally a chocoholic! I've mostly wanted carbs, cheese, or beef...that is when I have a stomach for anything :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> Mac&cheese, YES! A big no to sweets though, which is very unlike me. I'm normally a chocoholic! I've mostly wanted carbs, cheese, or beef...that is when I have a stomach for anything :haha:

I've been loving garlic too! Like homemade garlic toast using French bread!!! YUM!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

so I'm getting worried, I'm hungry lots but not for anything in particular. Should my nausea be letting up this soon? I get it but not like I did earlier in the week. Smells are still strong, DH breakfast made me move to another part of the room until he finished. My boobs aren't as sore either.... 

I'm going to get a dating US soon, so that should help me confirm anything. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Breadsticks

Mine goes back and forth. Some days are WAY worse than others. Like today, I haven't thrown up at all, which is unusual lol. I haven't had sickness consistently day after day which is the only reason I am not super dehydrated I think.


----------



## JJsmom

Aaisrie said:


> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.

Aaisrie, hopefully they get you feeling much better very quickly so you can get back home!! Hate to hear so many people being admitted to the hospital from morning sickness!!! So glad to hear you got a scan and your baby is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Breadsticks said:


> Mac&cheese, YES! A big no to sweets though, which is very unlike me. I'm normally a chocoholic! I've mostly wanted carbs, cheese, or beef...that is when I have a stomach for anything :haha:

I've been craving garlic, mac&cheese, & pasta!!!! Very much against sweets now which is really weird for me! I LOVE my sweets! someone made a yellow cake with chocolate icing and her cakes are always so wonderful. So I cut the smallest piece of like 1 inch in length and 1/4" in width. Taking a bite of sweets started making me sick. So I took a small bite off the piece of cake and spit it out and threw the cake away. It was disgusting! My coworkers was talking about how good it was and she had two huge pieces of it. I thought it very strange to not like it!


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone else have a particular food they are drawn to? I've been wanting fish fillets and Mac n cheese a lot! Plus I've really been loving sweets :)

ive been eating these litte oranges that are called cuties and i cant get enough of them i got a big 3lbs case of them like a week ago for the kids lunches and i wind up eating almost every single one!but OMG they are so good and a fruit!!
let see what else.... oooo birthday cake ice cream milk shakes mickey dees and checkers frys<3 i swear its the best ever.
when ms isnt kicking my butt but isnt it just the best eating while pregnant omg every foof u ever have just tastes so much better than before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaths101

tsyhanochka said:


> so I'm getting worried, I'm hungry lots but not for anything in particular. Should my nausea be letting up this soon? I get it but not like I did earlier in the week. Smells are still strong, DH breakfast made me move to another part of the room until he finished. My boobs aren't as sore either....
> 
> I'm going to get a dating US soon, so that should help me confirm anything.
> 
> Thoughts?

Same here! I haven't been sick once, had slight nausea but nothing food doesn't solve! I feel fine in myself, a little tired but that's it. No sore boobs nothing! 
I'm a bit worried too! Though I had hardly any symptoms with my son either.
Wish my dating scan was soon, still got another 3-4 weeks. I'm going to try a Doppler I think.


----------



## Aaisrie

JJsmom said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.
> 
> Aaisrie, hopefully they get you feeling much better very quickly so you can get back home!! Hate to hear so many people being admitted to the hospital from morning sickness!!! So glad to hear you got a scan and your baby is doing well! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I wish it WAS "just" morning sickness!! I would give my right arm for it.. It's hyperemesis gravidarum, it's NOTHING like morning sickness!! I had normal morning sickness with my daughter. This is like the worse food poisoning/stomach bug where you can't keep ANYTHING down, I've lost half a stone already. The last thing I kept down was 2 days ago, I'm so dehydrated I couldn't even pass urine.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hope- so sorry to hear of your loss!

Eve- sorry to hear of your hospitalization...I guess in a way because you have been down that road before you know what to expect. I hope it isn't a long bout of it and that you can have a happier 2nd and 3rd trimester!

JJ's mom- Kids eh? What can you do? I left my DD with her grandmother while DH and I took a well needed break to go to his work party. He is currently sleeping in with a bit of a hangover. He wanted to stay later and go out with some of the guys...I was like "so I will have to drive myself home- alone?" I think sometimes he forgets that he is a Dad and just wants to be one of the boys again! He did end up coming home with me cause everyone started heading home around midnight and when we left there were only about 5 people still chugging back some drinks.
I was drinking lemonade...very exciting and trying my best to hold conversations with semi-drunk co-workers...good times!


----------



## Breadsticks

ilovehim91810 said:


> ive been eating these litte oranges that are called cuties and i cant get enough of them i got a big 3lbs case of them like a week ago for the kids lunches and i wind up eating almost every single one!but OMG they are so good and a fruit!!
> let see what else.... oooo birthday cake ice cream milk shakes mickey dees and checkers frys<3 i swear its the best ever.
> when ms isnt kicking my butt but isnt it just the best eating while pregnant omg every foof u ever have just tastes so much better than before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE oranges! I'm going to need to get some of those cuties myself, I think! I am jealous of you being able to eat sweets lol. I love cake and milkshakes and brownies and all that good stuff but they just don't sound good to me now. We made a pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving, I had like two bites and it didn't end so well lol.

My aunt is really good at baking and I'm hoping I can eat her cookies/pies over Christmas :D


----------



## dove830

I can usually stomach potatoes, pizza, pasta, oranges, banana's, berries, cheese, milk, ice cream.....anything sweet makes me ill....I had chocolate in some form every day, but now, not only can I not eat it, I don't even think about it, b/c it makes me feel ill :(...I want salt this time around....maybe it's a boy?!


----------



## sue_88

junemomma09 said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Mac&cheese, YES! A big no to sweets though, which is very unlike me. I'm normally a chocoholic! I've mostly wanted carbs, cheese, or beef...that is when I have a stomach for anything :haha:
> 
> I've been loving garlic too! Like homemade garlic toast using French bread!!! YUM!!!Click to expand...

Im totally off garlic. I used to absolutely love it, I'm talking eating raw cloves love here! But now I can't stand it. 

Which doesn't work so well for my job as I am a Food Developer and my main product category is GARLIC BREAD !!! I've got my colleague on the tastings haha.


----------



## JJsmom

Aaisrie said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! I'm in hospital, the vomiting started yesterday morning and didn't stop, admitted this morning. Definitely got hyperemesis again. Had some IV zofran and I'm on my 2nd bag of fluids. The dr scanned me too and baby is fine.
> 
> Aaisrie, hopefully they get you feeling much better very quickly so you can get back home!! Hate to hear so many people being admitted to the hospital from morning sickness!!! So glad to hear you got a scan and your baby is doing well! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I wish it WAS "just" morning sickness!! I would give my right arm for it.. It's hyperemesis gravidarum, it's NOTHING like morning sickness!! I had normal morning sickness with my daughter. This is like the worse food poisoning/stomach bug where you can't keep ANYTHING down, I've lost half a stone already. The last thing I kept down was 2 days ago, I'm so dehydrated I couldn't even pass urine.Click to expand...

Sorry you have that illness! I know it's not "just" morning sickness. I just couldn't think of the name of it as I know you have talked about it before but I don't know how to spell it. I hate to hear that it makes you so ill and not able to keep anything down that you end up being dehydrated. To be honest this is the first forum I've heard anything about it. I hope you can get something to help with it so you aren't so sick all the time!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

found these belly shots from when i was preggers with my son


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom said:


> Sorry you have that illness! I know it's not "just" morning sickness. I just couldn't think of the name of it as I know you have talked about it before but I don't know how to spell it. I hate to hear that it makes you so ill and not able to keep anything down that you end up being dehydrated. To be honest this is the first forum I've heard anything about it. I hope you can get something to help with it so you aren't so sick all the time!!

I'm the same way, I had heard of it before by people who had HG but it was always referred to me as a very extreme form of morning sickness. I never actually knew what it was called until I came to these boards, but I knew about it and what it all entailed. I can't imagine feeling that sick, I've only ever been on an IV for dehydration once (swine flu) but I had only been vomiting and unable to eat/drink at all for about 3 days and felt completely back to normal within about a week from the end of my vomiting spell. It would be so hard to feel that sick for longer!

Aaisrie, I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## junemomma09

Hyperemesis is basically a severe form of morning sickness. It sucks! I had it with my first born and have it now, though fortunately the meds they have me on seem to be keeping me feeling more normal. I'm grateful I was only hospitalized once! The dr said I looked completely drained when she saw me the first day after being admitted. That's basically what it does to you. And no matter what meds they give you, you keep vomiting even without drinking or eating. I was vomiting stomach bile that kept accruing :( 

So I know exactly how you're feeling aaisrie, and I hope you get to feeling better soon!! It's the worst to be that ill.


----------



## myra

Sweets have been making me feel sick too- and I usually have such a sweet tooth! I've been wanting plain spaghetti with butter- made some tonight and it was SO good. I went through a couple weeks when all I wanted were those mini oranges- I'd go through 8-10/day plus lots of OJ. That craving has passed and I mostly just want carbs, like the pasta or bagel with butter, and vanilla yogurt.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Either we're a very unlucky bunch of July mummies all suffering with morning sickness - or perhaps it's just us frequent posters being loud about it. *laughs* It's so hard to talk about anything else when it's soo all consuming. I sometimes worry that it's all my friends think I talk about anymore. Of course it's their fault for asking me how I feel in the first place. lol

I've been moving around A LOT today and that actually seems to make it better. Less time to think about it? I'm not sure. It's still there but at least I got a few things done... we were starting to run out of clean clothes over here! Being outside at the parade was nice. :) and success! no puking in public occurred!

Has anyone else constantly been getting a really off taste in their mouth? Feels like I can taste the chemicals in everything. I'm getting sooo frustrated with the food colouring and artificial sweetners in everything! I honestly could not find a pack of gum at the checkout without aspartame in it!! I was so angry. Plus I wanted to buy some strawberry milk and red40 was the 3rd ingredient!!! THRID!! argh!

Oh and I completely agree! Yesterday at Breakfast with Santa I ate 3 clementine oranges. I didn't really want one when I started but by the time I got it in my mouth it was the best thing in the world! I had to keep going back for more. I was peeling my third when a friend asked where I got it. I looked at her, handed her a slice and said, "umm here, have a piece I ate all of them."


----------



## junemomma09

myra said:


> Sweets have been making me feel sick too- and I usually have such a sweet tooth! I've been wanting plain spaghetti with butter- made some tonight and it was SO good. I went through a couple weeks when all I wanted were those mini oranges- I'd go through 8-10/day plus lots of OJ. That craving has passed and I mostly just want carbs, like the pasta or bagel with butter, and vanilla yogurt.

I've been craving a lot of carbs recently too!! And wow, look at you, almost 11 weeks along! You must be so excited!


----------



## junemomma09

BeccaMichelle said:


> Either we're a very unlucky bunch of July mummies all suffering with morning sickness - or perhaps it's just us frequent posters being loud about it. *laughs* It's so hard to talk about anything else when it's soo all consuming. I sometimes worry that it's all my friends think I talk about anymore. Of course it's their fault for asking me how I feel in the first place. lol
> 
> I've been moving around A LOT today and that actually seems to make it better. Less time to think about it? I'm not sure. It's still there but at least I got a few things done... we were starting to run out of clean clothes over here! Being outside at the parade was nice. :) and success! no puking in public occurred!
> 
> Has anyone else constantly been getting a really off taste in their mouth? Feels like I can taste the chemicals in everything. I'm getting sooo frustrated with the food colouring and artificial sweetners in everything! I honestly could not find a pack of gum at the checkout without aspartame in it!! I was so angry. Plus I wanted to buy some strawberry milk and red40 was the 3rd ingredient!!! THRID!! argh!
> 
> Oh and I completely agree! Yesterday at Breakfast with Santa I ate 3 clementine oranges. I didn't really want one when I started but by the time I got it in my mouth it was the best thing in the world! I had to keep going back for more. I was peeling my third when a friend asked where I got it. I looked at her, handed her a slice and said, "umm here, have a piece I ate all of them."

I get this bitter sweet-like taste in my mouth all the time. But it's not the good kind of sweet. No matter how many times I brush my teeth it comes back all the time :(


----------



## JJsmom

I too keep getting a weird taste in my mouth. Don't know how to describe it but I tried to chew some gum yesterday and spit it out relatively quickly because it had a weird texture and I was going to get sick. 

myra, I had oj this morning at a santa breakfast. Normally I can only drink the simply orange oj but I drank 2 cups of this oj and I know it wasn't simply orange. LOL! But it was really good! I think I'm going to try the cuties. My DS loves them and I've never tried them. We are going tomorrow to get some stuff from the grocery.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> I too keep getting a weird taste in my mouth. Don't know how to describe it but I tried to chew some gum yesterday and spit it out relatively quickly because it had a weird texture and I was going to get sick.
> 
> myra, I had oj this morning at a santa breakfast. Normally I can only drink the simply orange oj but I drank 2 cups of this oj and I know it wasn't simply orange. LOL! But it was really good! I think I'm going to try the cuties. My DS loves them and I've never tried them. We are going tomorrow to get some stuff from the grocery.


lol we must all be a little vitamin c deficient!


----------



## donna noble

Oh yes I have that awful taste! I gets worse after I brush! Because it tastes yucky with the minty flavor. I'm having a hard enough time brushing as it is! Used my Doppler for the first time. Couldn't find hb but could hear the placenta whooshing! It was really loud!


----------



## junemomma09

Round ligament pain already!!! I say it's just too darn early for that! Lol


----------



## Libbysmum

I have such a hard time keeping up with these posts! 
Feeling tired today- hardly any sleep. I guess work xmas parties will do that!
DH went to work on his day off...he wont get paid for the extra hours and it is his only day off this week. I was not too happy about it! I hate being by myself with just the little one.


----------



## maratobe

Hey all hope your all doing well :) 
I am exhausted!! Working plus a 13 month old is getting very tiring!! But my morning sickness has almost all gone, so apart from the forming belly and exhaustion I don't really feel pregnant at the moment :( the 3rd of January still seems like ages away for our next scan!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

kaths101 said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> so I'm getting worried, I'm hungry lots but not for anything in particular. Should my nausea be letting up this soon? I get it but not like I did earlier in the week. Smells are still strong, DH breakfast made me move to another part of the room until he finished. My boobs aren't as sore either....
> 
> I'm going to get a dating US soon, so that should help me confirm anything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Same here! I haven't been sick once, had slight nausea but nothing food doesn't solve! I feel fine in myself, a little tired but that's it. No sore boobs nothing!
> I'm a bit worried too! Though I had hardly any symptoms with my son either.
> Wish my dating scan was soon, still got another 3-4 weeks. I'm going to try a Doppler I think.Click to expand...

I think we might just be on the luckier end of the symptom range! I am very much the same, not much in the way of MS, just occasional nausea, I get tired earlier, and tend to take extra naps when I'm at home. I did have some ligament pain but that seems to be clearing up. It does make you a bit worried though, when you see so many other people with acute symptoms, and you are left wondering if anything is actually happening! I am looking forward to my scan on the 21st, just to confirm that little bean is actually in there and doing OK.



junemomma09 said:


> Round ligament pain already!!! I say it's just too darn early for that! Lol

I have that too! Its painful and annoying isn't it?




Libbysmum said:


> I have such a hard time keeping up with these posts!
> Feeling tired today- hardly any sleep. I guess work xmas parties will do that!
> DH went to work on his day off...he wont get paid for the extra hours and it is his only day off this week. I was not too happy about it! I hate being by myself with just the little one.

I went to my xmas party on Friday and spent much of Saturday evening asleep. Sorry to hear your husband has to go into work, that sucks.


----------



## myra

JJsmom said:


> I too keep getting a weird taste in my mouth. Don't know how to describe it but I tried to chew some gum yesterday and spit it out relatively quickly because it had a weird texture and I was going to get sick.
> 
> myra, I had oj this morning at a santa breakfast. Normally I can only drink the simply orange oj but I drank 2 cups of this oj and I know it wasn't simply orange. LOL! But it was really good! I think I'm going to try the cuties. My DS loves them and I've never tried them. We are going tomorrow to get some stuff from the grocery.

I don't know what it was about the OJ (esp the kind w lots of pulp) but I could drink half a container in one sitting and be in such bliss! ;-)



junemomma09 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Sweets have been making me feel sick too- and I usually have such a sweet tooth! I've been wanting plain spaghetti with butter- made some tonight and it was SO good. I went through a couple weeks when all I wanted were those mini oranges- I'd go through 8-10/day plus lots of OJ. That craving has passed and I mostly just want carbs, like the pasta or bagel with butter, and vanilla yogurt.
> 
> I've been craving a lot of carbs recently too!! And wow, look at you, almost 11 weeks along! You must be so excited!Click to expand...

I'm a bit nervous about the pounds going up with all the carbs but if I'm one of the lucky ones, hopefully in 2nd tri my stomach won't hurt so much when I eat and I can cut back on carbs and do a better job adding variety. 

Yes, so excited to be 11 weeks today!!!!! The weeks (days...minutes...) HAVE been creeping along but I guess time still passes anyway . 3 more days until my scan!!! And 5 more days til I tell work- it's going to be interesting since my OH and I work at the same school, have been together for 1 1/2 yrs, trying for a baby for 5 months...but no one at work knows we're together. No time like the present for them to find out!


----------



## Aaisrie

I haven't been sick today!!!! My ketones are still 4+ but I did manage to eat half a bowl of soup and 1/4 piece of lasagne!! Really hoping I can get home tomorrow but they won't let me home until my ketones are down...


----------



## tsyhanochka

Aaisrie said:


> I haven't been sick today!!!! My ketones are still 4+ but I did manage to eat half a bowl of soup and 1/4 piece of lasagne!! Really hoping I can get home tomorrow but they won't let me home until my ketones are down...

Hopefully with food your body will start playing nice. At least it was over the weekend so you OH could be home. FX for you to get out tomorrow. Rest easy my dear no point in fighting it. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea with the HG last time when I had a good day I always did too much and suffered for it. I'm gonna be taking it as easy as I can with 2 wee ones to look after!!
Just waiting on my DD to come visit me! Missed my babies... Wish I could see DS too :(


----------



## junemomma09

Glad to hear you're feeling better and able to eat! Hopefully it's just uphill from here :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Becca-I've got the weird taste too and its really what sets my nausea off :( cause the taste mixes with my food, yuck!

anyone else onzofran having issue with constipation? im having such an awful time with it I've reduced my doses and have tried what seems like EVERYTHING to get things going and nothing works :/


----------



## MissFox

Citrus is good!! I've been having sparkling waters with essence of lemon it lime ti help with the nausea. I keep reminding myself that it could get worse as I'm only. Almost 7 weeks. 
Aa -- sorry hg has hit! Glad you were able to eat a little bit.
All this garlic talk!! Now I want to make some noodles and sprinkle them with garlic salt! 
I worked a long day yesterday and did great in terms of keeping the nausea under control. I got home after 11pm (left at 8:15am) and DD was not feeling well. She had an upset tummy/gas. Needless to say none of us got much sleep and she popped awake at 7 am. She is crabby and I am ready to go back to bed.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*oneandtwo* - after I had J and they had me on a ton of iron I found that prunes and LOTS of water helped.


Last night was bad... didn't actually throw up but felt like I was on the verge for more than 2 hours. :( 

Must remember to buy little oranges today. Target has them on sale for $3.99


----------



## Aaisrie

oneandtwo said:


> Becca-I've got the weird taste too and its really what sets my nausea off :( cause the taste mixes with my food, yuck!
> 
> anyone else onzofran having issue with constipation? im having such an awful time with it I've reduced my doses and have tried what seems like EVERYTHING to get things going and nothing works :/

I ended up really impacted when I had it with DS and stayed on movicol my whole pregnancy to combat it. They've put me on zofran again and I asked them for the same but now they prescribe laxido instead, does the same thing


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh they just checked my ketones... STILL 4+ WTF!!!!!! 
Here is my "bloat bump" after throwing up for 2 days:
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/8BB6509F-5C09-4EB6-ACBD-0909704B317F-3605-000001FB4EDBAA35.jpg


----------



## abagailb14

Funny everyone's talking about citrus, I've been obsessed with eating cuties for the past 2 wks - they're so good I can't get enough! :)


----------



## oneandtwo

I've tried prune juice, i can't eat prunes, they are yucky. I've also tried colace, benefiber, epsom salt, warm bath, i just went and bought some.miralax but don't want to take it right yet, Im going to try and go off the zofran today and see if i can.deal with the nausea, i bought a bunch of salad stuff today and made me some dressing so im.gonna eat nothing but salad today and see if that helps. im so hydrated my urine has absolutely no color to it and im peeeing a couple.times.an.hour at least.

ya know, I've gained 4lbs in the last week and was kinda excited til i realized that its probably from not going...hmm...


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm apparently in the minority - I hate garlic, especially right now! The oranges sound yummy though! I grabbed grapes and blueberries at the store last night and am enjoying those. 

Made a big breakfast of western omelets (fresh mushrooms, green and red peppers, ham, cheese and eggs) and raisin bagels. Barely could fit it in as my stomach has shrunk to half the size of my appetite, but it was tasty!

8 Weeks today! Still going so slowly, really want to be up in the double digits now! I'll try to put up a belly picture, enjoying seeing everyone's!


----------



## donna noble

Aisrie hope you can come home soon! I think I'm starting to see a bump not just fat! I wonder if anyone can see how much weight I've put on. Ms is easing for me. Just little waves now and again.


----------



## mummySS

Eve your bloat bump looks the same as mine - it's crazy as i'm losing loads of weight but the bump is still there (and i love it!)

SB I hate garlic too! If anyone's eaten garlic i can smell it on them a mile away and it makes me immediately throw up!


----------



## SugarBeth

Simmy - I'm the same way, glad to hear someone else is like me! DH likes RAW garlic by the clove. He's been banned from it though, as he's not allowed in the house smelling like it! Yuck! It just stinks up whole rooms and my nose is so sensitive. 

Luckily my MS isn't too bad right now, but I still lose it with certain smells or looking at raw meat and such. I'm still praying that maybe I'll get by with normal morning sickness this time around instead of having it the majority of my pregnancy. Would love a peaceful Christmas! 

Had a hard time at the store though, got so sick after seeing raw chicken that I didn't think I could make it home in tact. I ended up running to the soda aisle and opening a bottle of Ginger Ale that I chugged on the spot! Helped a bit, but I kept being dizzy as well. Was cramping a lot last night, but luckily that's stopped now. Think it's just round ligament pain or overdoing it.


----------



## Breadsticks

I completely took advantage of not throwing up yesterday and had a steak...it was delicious! I normally like my steaks pink to red in the middle so I was a little sad at first having it cooked brown but it was still very good. My friend is going on a cruise today and posted a picture of some very delicious looking crab legs on facebook, drool! I'm wondering if my morning sickness is easing up because I normally think of food then throw up...since yesterday I have actually had cravings for things. I even had a dream that my husband made me a huge plate of pancakes and they tasted like heaven! I still feel nauseous but not like I will vomit. :)

Aaisrie, glad you are keeping foods down! I hope your ketones start leveling off soon so you can go home!


----------



## SugarBeth

Breadsticks - very jealous of you and your friend! I'm craving a steak, or a cruise! We were on a wonderful Disney cruise in September, and we ate amazing food. It was all fine dining, lots of duck, steak, seafood and lamb and everything cooked to perfection. I would kill to be on there right now with my appetite! I practically drool at the memory of the sit down dinner options, the buffets, and the many desserts! MMmm.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm jealous of the bumps! I don't have one yet, and my bloat is pretty good so I don't even have that. My mother told me long time ago that she didn't start really showing with me until 7 months... so who knows if I'll be the same. 

I am loving OJ and the little clementines go well with my greek yogurt breakfast. Garlic is tasty though. And I like plain things mostly. Though sweet/sour contrasts are pretty appealing. 

We have catered lunch for Mon/Tues. I hope I'll find something to eat so that I don't get sick (yes my MS is back again, guess I'm rotating days for nights and alternating sick days as a whole). I don't fancy dashing out with the entire office at training to see me. Gossip will only be held back so long.

Can't believe I panicked so much yesterday about not being sick... I barely made it through our costco trip this morning. 

8 weeks today for us too.


----------



## oneandtwo

Omg spoonful of oatmeal cookie dough is HEAVEN! im making a whole mess of cookies today and the first batch Ian oatmeal. quite proud of myself, usually my oatmeal cookies are flat but these actually look like they are going to be nice a chewy. :) 

is anyone else already hating being pregnant? I've always hated being pregnant but with all the stuff going on with this one already im feeling especially meh about it and it makes me feel SO bad. Dh has said the same thing, this one is exponentially worse than the others, already. im.nervous for the rest and he's glad he'll be gone for the last half LOL. i don't know if its partially cause i wasnt prepared to become pregnant like i was with the others orifice its just cause the symptoms are so much worse but it just sucks. id like to atleast try to enjoy it but im finding it difficult. im hoping it gets better when fetal movement picks up and through first trimester is long gone.

my bm turned to colostrum, how weird is that? i went to express a little milk to treat my sons pink eye and its volostrum. i was so shocked! i didn't think milk would change that fast, or early i only weaned my son about a month ago.


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Eve your bloat bump looks the same as mine - it's crazy as i'm losing loads of weight but the bump is still there (and i love it!)
> 
> SB I hate garlic too! If anyone's eaten garlic i can smell it on them a mile away and it makes me immediately throw up!

It so sucks to be ill!!! I've lost about half stone already and still have the bloat!!! I have fat intestines lol


----------



## SugarBeth

Tsy - a good grocery trip always does the trick to bring back the MS whenever I get worried...or even when I don't want it. Can't seem to ever have a good grocery trip anymore!

Oneandtwo - I get worried about the end of pregnancy, but I try not to think about that. Right now, even though I'm sick, I still tell myself I'm doing really good because it's so much better than last time still, so I'm enjoying myself. May be singing a different tune in a few weeks though, that's when it was at it's worse last time!

Here's this week's pictures of me:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/024.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/060-2.jpg


----------



## caro103

kaths101 said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> so I'm getting worried, I'm hungry lots but not for anything in particular. Should my nausea be letting up this soon? I get it but not like I did earlier in the week. Smells are still strong, DH breakfast made me move to another part of the room until he finished. My boobs aren't as sore either....
> 
> I'm going to get a dating US soon, so that should help me confirm anything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I'm similar! barely had any ms this time, def never needed to throw up and yet last time hugged the loo several times a day! The placenta takes over around 9wks ish (i think) so if your lucky the sysmptoms can def subside then! I just hope everything is ok in there too, I'm feeling queezy enough i think for reassurance though that everything is fine and if i let my stomach get empty i def feel worse. No sore boobs anymore either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been sick today!!!! My ketones are still 4+ but I did manage to eat half a bowl of soup and 1/4 piece of lasagne!! Really hoping I can get home tomorrow but they won't let me home until my ketones are down...Click to expand...
> 
> fab you've not been sick today, hope your discharged soon and the meds help keep the HG at bay :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> my bm turned to colostrum, how weird is that? i went to express a little milk to treat my sons pink eye and its volostrum. i was so shocked! i didn't think milk would change that fast, or early i only weaned my son about a month ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! I thought i'd just keep hand expressing every now and then to keep some bm there for the new baby as it took 5/6 days for my milk to come in last time and now when i do it its colostrum!! I'm guessing its switched quicker too cos i'm not actually bfing anymore. I stopped about 2wks before my bfp :)Click to expand...


----------



## caro103

sugar...love your belly pics!! so cute!!

don't think mines changed much, although i can't suck it in like a could before :blush:


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Eve your bloat bump looks the same as mine - it's crazy as i'm losing loads of weight but the bump is still there (and i love it!)
> 
> SB I hate garlic too! If anyone's eaten garlic i can smell it on them a mile away and it makes me immediately throw up!
> 
> It so sucks to be ill!!! I've lost about half stone already and still have the bloat!!! I have fat intestines lolClick to expand...

LOL @ fat intestines :rofl: I think I do to! Actually to be truthful I never lost the baby belly from last time around! hmpf. On a serious note I lost half a stone in the first week of sickness too but it did level off, as did the ketones once I was on the meds. So hopefully same for you. 

SB cute bump! And OMG i would banish my OH too if he ate raw cloves. YUCK. 

CAro, glad your symptoms are getting less severe, soooo jealous!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> is anyone else already hating being pregnant?

I'm not enjoying it one bit. I never wanted to be pregnant for a fourth time and honestly I'm just feeling thoroughly grumpy about it most of the time.

Having said that, I actually feel better about my own self esteem than I did during my last pregnancy. I had severe pre-natal depression last time. I have never hated myself as much in my life as I did then. This time around I'm grumpy about the pregnancy but I don't feel so awful about my own appearance. I don't LIKE it, but I'm not Quasimodo when I look in the mirror at least, so that's something.


----------



## ilovehim91810

junemomma09 said:


> Hyperemesis is basically a severe form of morning sickness. It sucks! I had it with my first born and have it now, though fortunately the meds they have me on seem to be keeping me feeling more normal. I'm grateful I was only hospitalized once! The dr said I looked completely drained when she saw me the first day after being admitted. That's basically what it does to you. And no matter what meds they give you, you keep vomiting even without drinking or eating. I was vomiting stomach bile that kept accruing :(
> 
> So I know exactly how you're feeling aaisrie, and I hope you get to feeling better soon!! It's the worst to be that ill.

wow i did not know what that was!!! you know u can find out alot of info on these threads because let me tell u i did not know half of what anything ment like dpo or dh i mean just nothing lol its crazy what ive learn tho!.
anyways but i cant image being that sick,i was sick like that about a year ago but i wasnt pregnant i just could not stop throwing up and i know that was the worst thing ever and i was also in the hospital for about 3days.
i couldnt image being pregnant and having that ugh i feel so sorry for the pregnant ladies on here that are going threw that!

Aaisrie- i really hope you start to feel better soon:hugs:


BeccaMichelle said:


> Either we're a very unlucky bunch of July mummies all suffering with morning sickness - or perhaps it's just us frequent posters being loud about it. *laughs* It's so hard to talk about anything else when it's soo all consuming. I sometimes worry that it's all my friends think I talk about anymore. Of course it's their fault for asking me how I feel in the first place. lol
> 
> I've been moving around A LOT today and that actually seems to make it better. Less time to think about it? I'm not sure. It's still there but at least I got a few things done... we were starting to run out of clean clothes over here! Being outside at the parade was nice. :) and success! no puking in public occurred!
> 
> Has anyone else constantly been getting a really off taste in their mouth? Feels like I can taste the chemicals in everything. I'm getting sooo frustrated with the food colouring and artificial sweetners in everything! I honestly could not find a pack of gum at the checkout without aspartame in it!! I was so angry. Plus I wanted to buy some strawberry milk and red40 was the 3rd ingredient!!! THRID!! argh!
> 
> Oh and I completely agree! Yesterday at Breakfast with Santa I ate 3 clementine oranges. I didn't really want one when I started but by the time I got it in my mouth it was the best thing in the world! I had to keep going back for more. I was peeling my third when a friend asked where I got it. I looked at her, handed her a slice and said, "umm here, have a piece I ate all of them."

we did breakfast with santa today!!! it was so nice i wish we would have got there earlyer!! it was so nice and all you can eat.
They had pancakes sausages the little cut up potatoes and eggs to eat to drink they had oj apple juice 2% milk choc milk pineapple juice and coffee.
They also had pictures with santa crafts alittle dance show that these little girl were doing omg they were so cute really hope this is a girl so i can put her in dance one day....lol and they had a beautiful train graden.
It was really really nice, we really had a all out nice time im so glad me and dh woke up because after him keeping me up until 4am well i was wore out lol tmi sorry hehe i let him go have a few drinks with his cusion because it was his birthday and because he never goes out and has a drink!.
I really wish they wouldve have some oranges there i just cant get enough of them im craving them right now them and a hersey candy bar im bout to go get one lol



junemomma09 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Sweets have been making me feel sick too- and I usually have such a sweet tooth! I've been wanting plain spaghetti with butter- made some tonight and it was SO good. I went through a couple weeks when all I wanted were those mini oranges- I'd go through 8-10/day plus lots of OJ. That craving has passed and I mostly just want carbs, like the pasta or bagel with butter, and vanilla yogurt.
> 
> I've been craving a lot of carbs recently too!! And wow, look at you, almost 11 weeks along! You must be so excited!Click to expand...

mmmmm crabs do sound good girls very good but i dont think there in season right now but when they are they are so0o freaking good and i live in maryland so we got them good crabs im sure the ladys who live down under got the BEST SEA FOOD ever tho


donna noble said:


> Oh yes I have that awful taste! I gets worse after I brush! Because it tastes yucky with the minty flavor. I'm having a hard enough time brushing as it is! Used my Doppler for the first time. Couldn't find hb but could hear the placenta whooshing! It was really loud!

probably just alittle early but glad to hear you hear the placenta whooshing around i had this really weird freaky dream last night about using a doppler idk it was so freaking werid like WHOA!


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else already hating being pregnant?
> 
> I'm not enjoying it one bit. I never wanted to be pregnant for a fourth time and honestly I'm just feeling thoroughly grumpy about it most of the time.
> 
> Having said that, I actually feel better about my own self esteem than I did during my last pregnancy. I had severe pre-natal depression last time. I have never hated myself as much in my life as I did then. This time around I'm grumpy about the pregnancy but I don't feel so awful about my own appearance. I don't LIKE it, but I'm not Quasimodo when I look in the mirror at least, so that's something.Click to expand...

i think that is why there is less excitement as we weren't expecting to have another baby. we were just talking about the possibility of maybe adopting later or doing foster care as we didn't want another son and didn't want to go through pregnancy again so it just sucks *giggle* im.glad im.not the only one.though! this was actually the first time where i felt comfortable with my body at my pre baby weight, and now im.going to go through that roller coaster again blah!


----------



## Libbysmum

oneandtwo said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else already hating being pregnant?
> 
> I'm not enjoying it one bit. I never wanted to be pregnant for a fourth time and honestly I'm just feeling thoroughly grumpy about it most of the time.
> 
> Having said that, I actually feel better about my own self esteem than I did during my last pregnancy. I had severe pre-natal depression last time. I have never hated myself as much in my life as I did then. This time around I'm grumpy about the pregnancy but I don't feel so awful about my own appearance. I don't LIKE it, but I'm not Quasimodo when I look in the mirror at least, so that's something.Click to expand...
> 
> i think that is why there is less excitement as we weren't expecting to have another baby. we were just talking about the possibility of maybe adopting later or doing foster care as we didn't want another son and didn't want to go through pregnancy again so it just sucks *giggle* im.glad im.not the only one.though! this was actually the first time where i felt comfortable with my body at my pre baby weight, and now im.going to go through that roller coaster again blah!Click to expand...


I understand my belly is still frumpy from my first pregnancy! I was getting back to my pre-pregnancy weight- I had 5kg to go and then found we were expecting again! :haha: These things happen!

Last night I had a pain in my pelvic area. It was long lasting and still had it this morning. I hope it is just ligaments.

11 weeks down already! Almost through this first trimester! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you ladies are having a good day! First time I've been able to get on today. I'm so tired. Today has been an off day for me. I woke up but couldn't get up. Didn't want to cook or anything but needed to eat. OH asked if I wanted him to make me some sunnyside up eggs. UMM NO!! Not allowed to have them! and frankly don't like them! So I made him go buy me a bacon egg and cheese sandwich from waffle house. LOL! 

After I ate I still didn't have any energy so I laid back down and he washed his clothes for work since I hadn't done it yet this morning. He had to be at work at 2pm so he did it all. I even got up to get a shower and he was hoping to join but I wasn't feeling it at all. I got my shower and when I got out I was hoping to feel better but nope of course not! So I ended up falling back asleep for a bit til DS came in and woke me up after OH told him not to. After he went to work I finally pulled myself together to get ready to go grocery shopping. 

He needs more work pants as he only has one pair right now and he doesn't put them in there for me to wash enough and he stunk so bad last night. LOL! I couldn't deal with it! So we went to Wal-Mart and got him 2 new pair for Christmas! He has to wear black pants, can't wear just blue jeans. So he will have two new pair from me and DS at Christmas time. (He had another pair but they got ripped about a week or two ago). I still don't feel very well though. My tummy hurts and I feel hot but don't think I have a fever. Not sure why I'm feeling so crappy today. :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> I haven't been sick today!!!! My ketones are still 4+ but I did manage to eat half a bowl of soup and 1/4 piece of lasagne!! Really hoping I can get home tomorrow but they won't let me home until my ketones are down...

oh wow still in the hospital!!!??? i reallyt hope you get well ur ketones go down more so that u can go home:hugs:.


oneandtwo said:


> Becca-I've got the weird taste too and its really what sets my nausea off :( cause the taste mixes with my food, yuck!
> 
> anyone else onzofran having issue with constipation? im having such an awful time with it I've reduced my doses and have tried what seems like EVERYTHING to get things going and nothing works :/

ive been getting the worst constipation too,i mean like bad i always feel bloated and lol this is tmi but like thursday and friday i just couldnt stop having gas i mean and then when i did finally go it was like ROCKS coming out my BUTT!! sorry but its just been the worse thing ever!! im glad my MS is starting to chill out,im actually hoping its going away.
Hope u feel better!



MissFox said:


> Citrus is good!! I've been having sparkling waters with essence of lemon it lime ti help with the nausea. I keep reminding myself that it could get worse as I'm only. Almost 7 weeks.
> Aa -- sorry hg has hit! Glad you were able to eat a little bit.
> All this garlic talk!! Now I want to make some noodles and sprinkle them with garlic salt!
> I worked a long day yesterday and did great in terms of keeping the nausea under control. I got home after 11pm (left at 8:15am) and DD was not feeling well. She had an upset tummy/gas. Needless to say none of us got much sleep and she popped awake at 7 am. She is crabby and I am ready to go back to bed.

you know thats crazy u say that citrus is good for nausea because everytime i get my oranges and im not feeling to good i start feeling better asap!


----------



## oneandtwo

Libbysmum said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else already hating being pregnant?
> 
> I'm not enjoying it one bit. I never wanted to be pregnant for a fourth time and honestly I'm just feeling thoroughly grumpy about it most of the time.
> 
> Having said that, I actually feel better about my own self esteem than I did during my last pregnancy. I had severe pre-natal depression last time. I have never hated myself as much in my life as I did then. This time around I'm grumpy about the pregnancy but I don't feel so awful about my own appearance. I don't LIKE it, but I'm not Quasimodo when I look in the mirror at least, so that's something.Click to expand...
> 
> i think that is why there is less excitement as we weren't expecting to have another baby. we were just talking about the possibility of maybe adopting later or doing foster care as we didn't want another son and didn't want to go through pregnancy again so it just sucks *giggle* im.glad im.not the only one.though! this was actually the first time where i felt comfortable with my body at my pre baby weight, and now im.going to go through that roller coaster again blah!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand my belly is still frumpy from my first pregnancy! I was getting back to my pre-pregnancy weight- I had 5kg to go and then found we were expecting again! :haha: These things happen!
> 
> Last night I had a pain in my pelvic area. It was long lasting and still had it this morning. I hope it is just ligaments.
> 
> 11 weeks down already! Almost through this first trimester! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i got down to like 3lbs below my pre pregnant weight. i had managed to stay over 100lbs til he was about 14months then it just went and it felt defeating im usually pretty down about my size and am really ucomfoetable with it but finally was okay with it then bam ! lol it always happens like that though!! lol im.so glad the first tri is almost over, my husband is counting down the days! only four weeks left and we get to tell family, we're very anxious about it!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Ilovehim-yuppie, that's me too! its SO uncomfortable. i got a little relief today but i tried so many different things im not sure what did it. i didn't take my zofran today and didn't throw up, so im hoping that my ms is getting better and staying off the zofran will help get things more regular!

btw laying in a really warm bath and massaging my tummy really helps with the gas!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else already hating being pregnant?
> 
> I'm not enjoying it one bit. I never wanted to be pregnant for a fourth time and honestly I'm just feeling thoroughly grumpy about it most of the time.
> 
> Having said that, I actually feel better about my own self esteem than I did during my last pregnancy. I had severe pre-natal depression last time. I have never hated myself as much in my life as I did then. This time around I'm grumpy about the pregnancy but I don't feel so awful about my own appearance. I don't LIKE it, but I'm not Quasimodo when I look in the mirror at least, so that's something.Click to expand...
> 
> i think that is why there is less excitement as we weren't expecting to have another baby. we were just talking about the possibility of maybe adopting later or doing foster care as we didn't want another son and didn't want to go through pregnancy again so it just sucks *giggle* im.glad im.not the only one.though! this was actually the first time where i felt comfortable with my body at my pre baby weight, and now im.going to go through that roller coaster again blah!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand my belly is still frumpy from my first pregnancy! I was getting back to my pre-pregnancy weight- I had 5kg to go and then found we were expecting again! :haha: These things happen!
> 
> Last night I had a pain in my pelvic area. It was long lasting and still had it this morning. I hope it is just ligaments.
> 
> 11 weeks down already! Almost through this first trimester! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i got down to like 3lbs below my pre pregnant weight. i had managed to stay over 100lbs til he was about 14months then it just went and it felt defeating im usually pretty down about my size and am really ucomfoetable with it but finally was okay with it then bam ! lol it always happens like that though!! lol im.so glad the first tri is almost over, my husband is counting down the days! only four weeks left and we get to tell family, we're very anxious about it!!Click to expand...

Yeah I had managed to lose nearly 5 stone since my last pregnancy and FINALLY was at a comfortable mid-range normal BMI (22 . something or other) and then wham, pregnant. Feels like all my hard work was for nothing.

This was me with my DS2 when he was a couple of weeks old (October 2009)



and this was me September 2012



I really put in so much effort to lose the weight, and now.....

GODAMNIT it aint fair, it really isn't.

I'm sure I'll look at my LO when s/he is born and it'll all be worth it, but at the moment it does feel like a smack in the face really after I lost so much weight.


----------



## JJsmom

Aaisrie, I am sorry to hear you are still in the hospital! Hopefully since you were able to hold something down today that you'll be able to leave soon!!

I am loving being pregnant! I couldn't wait til I was finally able to have another child and I'm so thankful to finally have our little munchkin in there! I can't help but enjoy everything about pregnancy and I'm the one people get annoyed with (sorry!) because I think it's so wonderful and would go through it time and time again as long as I'm able to! I did tell OH I'd like to be done by the time I'm 35 and he wants a total of 3 so we'll have to do them basically back to back to back to get the other two! But I'm very much OK with that and I look forward to every one we get to have! I think every bit of pregnancy is beautiful. But that may be because I haven't had HG or even much morning sickness at all. 

I think my belly is starting to come out just a little. I mean I still look fat but I feel it getting hard down by my pelvic bone and it seems to me like it's sticking out just a little bit. I can't wait til it starts to really pop!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Aaisrie said:


> Oh they just checked my ketones... STILL 4+ WTF!!!!!!
> Here is my "bloat bump" after throwing up for 2 days:
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/8BB6509F-5C09-4EB6-ACBD-0909704B317F-3605-000001FB4EDBAA35.jpg

cute bump im gonna take a pic of my and yall can tell me what u think!! aww bless ur heart ur all hook up to the IV poor thing!!!!



abagailb14 said:


> Funny everyone's talking about citrus, I've been obsessed with eating cuties for the past 2 wks - they're so good I can't get enough! :)

omg ME TOO!!!!! i cant get enough of them either they are the best thing ever and each one i eat is just as good as the last one i ate hehe i eat like 10 a day<3 and so easy to peal right?!



Breadsticks said:


> I completely took advantage of not throwing up yesterday and had a steak...it was delicious! I normally like my steaks pink to red in the middle so I was a little sad at first having it cooked brown but it was still very good. My friend is going on a cruise today and posted a picture of some very delicious looking crab legs on facebook, drool! I'm wondering if my morning sickness is easing up because I normally think of food then throw up...since yesterday I have actually had cravings for things. I even had a dream that my husband made me a huge plate of pancakes and they tasted like heaven! I still feel nauseous but not like I will vomit. :)
> 
> Aaisrie, glad you are keeping foods down! I hope your ketones start leveling off soon so you can go home!

ooo amanda a steak sounds so0o freaking good right now!! im so glad to hear that you were able to eat and not puke when u thought about food!
yesterday i think i over did it with the eating because when i was in the shower i just didnt feel so great and sure enough it started coming up.
aww how sweet of ur dh to make ur some pancakes i ate a whole bunch at breakfast with santa mmmm hope ur ms stays away and u keep on feeling better and are able to eat


----------



## tsyhanochka

JJsmom said:


> I think my belly is starting to come out just a little. I mean I still look fat but I feel it getting hard down by my pelvic bone and it seems to me like it's sticking out just a little bit. I can't wait til it starts to really pop!!

I can feel a hard little rise between my hips in the pelvic area, DH can feel it too. So I know something's going on in there ..... just have to wait. I think I'll enjoy pregnancy once I get past this sick stage and see a heartbeat. 

I can't wait for 4 more weeks so that I can wear my leggings and tunics that I have planned. I can't wait until I'm comfy and can show it!!!


And Alice... I LOVE that whole look you have from September! what a cute figure you had too! You'll get there again, but maybe an IUD or something after this one's born so you can keep your figure after you get it back ;)


----------



## tlh97990

wow i miss one day and had 5 pages to catch up!!!

I'm glad a lot of people's morning sickness is starting to calm down. I wish mine would. I think the zofran is constipating me as well and i only take it once a day so i can't really cut down unless i don't take it!

Today my daughter took pictures with Santa for the first time. She loved every second of it!! I've pretty much been on the couch since Thursday except to take her for her pictures. I have to go back to work tomorrow so i'm hoping i'll feel semi ok. All i have to do is get through tomorrow and half of tuesday and hopefully i can get some time off!!!

my scan is tuesday afternoon and i'm excited to see how baby or babies are doing!!

has anyone else done that baking soda gender test? i did it earlier today and it fizzed a lot which means boy. i hope its right!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Alice-omg you have the cutest figure that Sept pic! id be pissed too lol. maybe the fourth kid is the charm for me and I'll keep some weight on and have a cute little.figure it:)

what is the baking soda gender test?


----------



## tlh97990

you pee in a cup and pour a little baking soda in it. if it fizzes you'll have a boy if it does nothing you'll have a girl.

clearly its an old wives tale but this test has supposedly been accurate like 75% of the time so odds are a little better!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> you pee in a cup and pour a little baking soda in it. if it fizzes you'll have a boy if it does nothing you'll have a girl.
> 
> clearly its an old wives tale but this test has supposedly been accurate like 75% of the time so odds are a little better!

i did this one last night lol it came up as fizzing so much you would think i had a frothy beer.. so predicted boy. i wanna try the red cabbage dye test.


----------



## SugarBeth

I did the baking soda test. Every other test I did said boy, but the baking soda test was the only one that said girl both times I tried it. She's all girl, so maybe there's more merit to that one?


----------



## ilovehim91810

what a crazy night! im so freaking tired so i fell asleep around like 7:30pm well then my dad keeps ringing my phone off the hook along with message after message after message.
well i wake up call him back and he telling me he needs to come dig in my trash he thinks he threw away his script for his meds that the doctor wont rewrite lol so i tell him come over and of course i get out of bed put golves on and help him ugh i swear im so tired im so stressed i dont need this right now i need to tell them soon that im pregnant because then maybe they stop driving me NUTS:wacko:
he found it thank god and well now i realized the kids dont have no clothes clean so now im up doing them while dh sound sleep but he gotta work poor baby<3 he been working himself to the BONE im glad he got to go have some fun last night with the guys and then we had some fun ahhh what life would be like with no KIDS haha?!


----------



## oneandtwo

So i did the baking soda test. im.saying inconclusive lol it did fizz but not like people described when i googled it. it was just a little bit fizzy and then stopped. which is funny cause the ring test dis the same thing, it went back and forth and then around. maybe.its just too early for me! my husband its convinced its a fourth boy but im holding out. Chinese calendar said boy, but based on it my middle boy should have been female!


----------



## alannadee

I think my ms is finally starting to get better, not been sick for a few days, felt pretty awful thou at times.
I can't wait to start liking food again!! I have gone off so much and I can't really think of anything I want!!! 
I too can feel a bit of a bump low down!! 

Not long to go now till 12 weeks!!!


----------



## alannadee

Haha, no sooner had I written that I feel better I started throwing up!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

alannadee said:


> Haha, no sooner had I written that I feel better I started throwing up!!!

Awww no! That is a shame. I have only thrown up once this pregnancy so far. That was after eating mexican so maybe it was too much spice for me or maybe I just ate too much? We had satay chicken tonight and I made sure I cooked the chicken really well. I am so overly cautious with food and pregnancy. It was delicious but I am hoping I don't get heartburn later this evening.

I have still got this pain in my pelvis on the right hand side only...it is sooooo annoying. I wonder what it is...I hope it isn't a UTI or anything major.:dohh:

Had a big day today cleaning mostly...the weather was cooler so I had slightly more energy than the days where the heat and humidity just kill me. Felt really productive. Even wrote some Christmas cards for friends. 
We had to buy a deoderizer for the car as milk or something spilled and it smells rancid. I was avoiding driving cause I didn't like opening the doors as it just made me feel sick. Gross eh?:blush:
DH got a PS3 so he has been ignoring me completely absorbed with his new toy...and I was bored because the computer wasn't connecting...probably why I got so much cleaning done actually:haha::haha:


----------



## pandaspot

I just got back from my scan, and all is good measuring 8w3d :) I was so so nervous after the last time I was pregnant and had a mmc. 

I am very happy and relieved :) I can now relax a bit. Got my booking in appointment with midwife Wednesday as well :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Totally gutted. Greek Dr came to see me this morning and told me I was +1 ketones, that I needed my bp checked lying and standing and another scan to check baby and I could go home. Then he came back and said the nurse hadn't written down this mornings result and my ketones were +3 so I have to have more fluids... Talk about getting my hopes up to dash them...


----------



## caro103

pandaspot said:


> I just got back from my scan, and all is good measuring 8w3d :) I was so so nervous after the last time I was pregnant and had a mmc.
> 
> I am very happy and relieved :) I can now relax a bit. Got my booking in appointment with midwife Wednesday as well :)

fab news :D xx



Aaisrie said:


> Totally gutted. Greek Dr came to see me this morning and told me I was +1 ketones, that I needed my bp checked lying and standing and another scan to check baby and I could go home. Then he came back and said the nurse hadn't written down this mornings result and my ketones were +3 so I have to have more fluids... Talk about getting my hopes up to dash them...

oh no :hugs: baby be nice to your mummy she wants to go home!! xx


----------



## tlh97990

Sw33tp3a said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> you pee in a cup and pour a little baking soda in it. if it fizzes you'll have a boy if it does nothing you'll have a girl.
> 
> clearly its an old wives tale but this test has supposedly been accurate like 75% of the time so odds are a little better!
> 
> i did this one last night lol it came up as fizzing so much you would think i had a frothy beer.. so predicted boy. i wanna try the red cabbage dye test.Click to expand...

what is the red cabbage dye test??


----------



## myra

Aaisrie said:


> Totally gutted. Greek Dr came to see me this morning and told me I was +1 ketones, that I needed my bp checked lying and standing and another scan to check baby and I could go home. Then he came back and said the nurse hadn't written down this mornings result and my ketones were +3 so I have to have more fluids... Talk about getting my hopes up to dash them...

So sorry!!! I hope you're able to get out of there soon!


----------



## myra

tlh97990 said:


> you pee in a cup and pour a little baking soda in it. if it fizzes you'll have a boy if it does nothing you'll have a girl.
> 
> clearly its an old wives tale but this test has supposedly been accurate like 75% of the time so odds are a little better!

I tried it this morning-- according to this highly scientific test, I'll be having a boy. According to the Chinese gender predictor, depending on which site I use it will be a boy...or it will be a girl... guess that one has to be right one way or another! :winkwink:


----------



## ilovehim91810

alannadee said:


> Haha, no sooner had I written that I feel better I started throwing up!!!

aww the same thing has happen to me before too! its like we jinx ourselfs when we say oh im feeling better then before we know it we have spoken to soon:wacko: really hope u do feel better soon & it stays like that:winkwink:



pandaspot said:


> I just got back from my scan, and all is good measuring 8w3d :) I was so so nervous after the last time I was pregnant and had a mmc.
> 
> I am very happy and relieved :) I can now relax a bit. Got my booking in appointment with midwife Wednesday as well :)

so glad to hear everythin is good with baby:thumbup::happydance: i go see my doctor today and then have my scan yesterday.
Im so nervous because of this dream i had last night but im really hoping that she will try to find the heartbeat with the doppler today and im hoping she will find it<3
If she does it and fines it i will feel so much better according to my last scan i should be 10weeks 1day :wacko:
f not i really thnk i'll be freaking out until my scan tomorrow! so wish me luck and again congrats on ur scan going so well hope ur doctors appt goes great too.
Today i see my obgyn i seen when i was pregnant with my son this will be the first time ive seen her with this pregnancy because i didnt think id be able to get rides to her as dh takes the only car we have to get to work each morning!!
However with my insuranc they got a service that has a van or cab pick you up and take u to the doctors plus home from the doctors,so im so happy i found that out becuse until it starts getting to the end dh probably wont be coming with me because right now we need all the MONEY we can get<3.
Im actually thinking since my MS finally is going away "knock" on "wood" to maybe get something -4days a week no more then 30hours a week!! lol sorry i just keep going on and on and on lol



Aaisrie said:


> Totally gutted. Greek Dr came to see me this morning and told me I was +1 ketones, that I needed my bp checked lying and standing and another scan to check baby and I could go home. Then he came back and said the nurse hadn't written down this mornings result and my ketones were +3 so I have to have more fluids... Talk about getting my hopes up to dash them...

aww im so sorry sweetie:hugs: but you know atleast they are taken good care of you and baby at the hospital!! i know its hard not being able to see your DS thou:( its because he is to young right?!
well i really hope u get home soon before the holidays hun and another scan sounds great get to see the little moon baby again hehe


----------



## Wriggley

Hi all

so who has got there 12 week dating scan coming up? mines at 8:20 am on monday next week :) 

anyone else got theres soon?


----------



## alannadee

Wriggley said:


> Hi all
> 
> so who has got there 12 week dating scan coming up? mines at 8:20 am on monday next week :)
> 
> anyone else got theres soon?

mine is on new year eve, 3 weeks today!


----------



## ilovehim91810

tsyhanochka said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> I think my belly is starting to come out just a little. I mean I still look fat but I feel it getting hard down by my pelvic bone and it seems to me like it's sticking out just a little bit. I can't wait til it starts to really pop!!
> 
> I can feel a hard little rise between my hips in the pelvic area, DH can feel it too. So I know something's going on in there ..... just have to wait. I think I'll enjoy pregnancy once I get past this sick stage and see a heartbeat.
> 
> I can't wait for 4 more weeks so that I can wear my leggings and tunics that I have planned. I can't wait until I'm comfy and can show it!!!
> 
> 
> And Alice... I LOVE that whole look you have from September! what a cute figure you had too! You'll get there again, but maybe an IUD or something after this one's born so you can keep your figure after you get it back ;)Click to expand...

lol that is how i feel too i can see and feel it poping out just alitle but i still feel like i look so fat,not only that but from me starting to get alittle belly PLUS THE BLOAT ive been having my belly is starting to make you see it even with my big tshirts that ive been wearing.
Im so glaf that im not at this stage in pregnancy in the summer because you know it really be just looking like i was getting fat and you know summer is hot snyway so i wear tank tops and try not to look fat in them but i love that it i winter well almost winter but i love that its cold outside and i can walk around with nice big sweat pants big tshirts and big old hoodies i just love feeling nice in my clothes and comfy!



tlh97990 said:


> wow i miss one day and had 5 pages to catch up!!!
> 
> I'm glad a lot of people's morning sickness is starting to calm down. I wish mine would. I think the zofran is constipating me as well and i only take it once a day so i can't really cut down unless i don't take it!
> 
> Today my daughter took pictures with Santa for the first time. She loved every second of it!! I've pretty much been on the couch since Thursday except to take her for her pictures. I have to go back to work tomorrow so i'm hoping i'll feel semi ok. All i have to do is get through tomorrow and half of tuesday and hopefully i can get some time off!!!
> 
> my scan is tuesday afternoon and i'm excited to see how baby or babies are doing!!
> 
> has anyone else done that baking soda gender test? i did it earlier today and it fizzed a lot which means boy. i hope its right!!!

lol when i went away for a couple of them days i had like 8pages to catch up with it i mean its just great how we all get on here and share everything thats going on wth our pregnancy and our life hehe im so glad i came back i really em because i think having some other people who are pregnant plus due in july well i just love it because i cant really talk to noone else about it.
You know i dont really talk to alot of people as it is and well they got kids but thei not pregnant like me:wacko:
You know i cant ask them if they been bloated or spotting u know just cant do it lol plus ur friend might be ttc or just hate tlaken abour babys haha
aww i took my son to see santa when he was about 2-3months old and got his pictures done with him hehe matter of fact i got it hanging in my living room but you know my ds is 5yrs old now and its just been really nice with him helping do the tree and me helping him write letters to santa but he can actually look in the toy mags they send ut to tell me what he wants and just all of that other stuff it is so great!.
yesterday at breakfest with santa he made him a santa hat plus something for the tree and got his pics done with him
he loved it but it went over borad telling santa what he wanted lol so cute thou!
i got a scan tomorrow as well but its in the morning & i made sure i didnt make it for the last place i went to because ill be darn if i was gonna get stuck with that same teach i had last time!!! NO SIR NO SIR NO SIR!!!! eekk im so scared but i know my baby is just fine<3
is this ur first scan!?!? i hope everything goes great for you too
im bout to leave for the doctors i really hope she can find the heart beat wish me luck


----------



## oneandtwo

I havent even scheduled my nuchal scan, my ob appt is on Wednesday so im sure they'll schedule it then, but to the hospital I am only 10+3 so they'll probably schedule it in a couple Weeks, hopefully they wont do it close to the cut off on their dates cause it'll be to late by my dates (the correct ones ))


----------



## tlh97990

ilovehim91810 said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> I think my belly is starting to come out just a little. I mean I still look fat but I feel it getting hard down by my pelvic bone and it seems to me like it's sticking out just a little bit. I can't wait til it starts to really pop!!
> 
> I can feel a hard little rise between my hips in the pelvic area, DH can feel it too. So I know something's going on in there ..... just have to wait. I think I'll enjoy pregnancy once I get past this sick stage and see a heartbeat.
> 
> I can't wait for 4 more weeks so that I can wear my leggings and tunics that I have planned. I can't wait until I'm comfy and can show it!!!
> 
> 
> And Alice... I LOVE that whole look you have from September! what a cute figure you had too! You'll get there again, but maybe an IUD or something after this one's born so you can keep your figure after you get it back ;)Click to expand...
> 
> lol that is how i feel too i can see and feel it poping out just alitle but i still feel like i look so fat,not only that but from me starting to get alittle belly PLUS THE BLOAT ive been having my belly is starting to make you see it even with my big tshirts that ive been wearing.
> Im so glaf that im not at this stage in pregnancy in the summer because you know it really be just looking like i was getting fat and you know summer is hot snyway so i wear tank tops and try not to look fat in them but i love that it i winter well almost winter but i love that its cold outside and i can walk around with nice big sweat pants big tshirts and big old hoodies i just love feeling nice in my clothes and comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> wow i miss one day and had 5 pages to catch up!!!
> 
> I'm glad a lot of people's morning sickness is starting to calm down. I wish mine would. I think the zofran is constipating me as well and i only take it once a day so i can't really cut down unless i don't take it!
> 
> Today my daughter took pictures with Santa for the first time. She loved every second of it!! I've pretty much been on the couch since Thursday except to take her for her pictures. I have to go back to work tomorrow so i'm hoping i'll feel semi ok. All i have to do is get through tomorrow and half of tuesday and hopefully i can get some time off!!!
> 
> my scan is tuesday afternoon and i'm excited to see how baby or babies are doing!!
> 
> has anyone else done that baking soda gender test? i did it earlier today and it fizzed a lot which means boy. i hope its right!!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol when i went away for a couple of them days i had like 8pages to catch up with it i mean its just great how we all get on here and share everything thats going on wth our pregnancy and our life hehe im so glad i came back i really em because i think having some other people who are pregnant plus due in july well i just love it because i cant really talk to noone else about it.
> You know i dont really talk to alot of people as it is and well they got kids but thei not pregnant like me:wacko:
> You know i cant ask them if they been bloated or spotting u know just cant do it lol plus ur friend might be ttc or just hate tlaken abour babys haha
> aww i took my son to see santa when he was about 2-3months old and got his pictures done with him hehe matter of fact i got it hanging in my living room but you know my ds is 5yrs old now and its just been really nice with him helping do the tree and me helping him write letters to santa but he can actually look in the toy mags they send ut to tell me what he wants and just all of that other stuff it is so great!.
> yesterday at breakfest with santa he made him a santa hat plus something for the tree and got his pics done with him
> he loved it but it went over borad telling santa what he wanted lol so cute thou!
> i got a scan tomorrow as well but its in the morning & i made sure i didnt make it for the last place i went to because ill be darn if i was gonna get stuck with that same teach i had last time!!! NO SIR NO SIR NO SIR!!!! eekk im so scared but i know my baby is just fine<3
> is this ur first scan!?!? i hope everything goes great for you too
> im bout to leave for the doctors i really hope she can find the heart beat wish me luckClick to expand...

no it'll be my second scan. i had one two weeks to date my pregnancy and they found two sacs but only one heartbeat and also found a 4cm cyst. so they wanted me to come back to check to see if the cyst is doing anything and to see if i'm having twins or if i lost one of them. so i'll find out tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies!

Had my 5th scan today after yet ANOTHER gush of red blood.. :nope: All seems fine although the area of bleed appears "longer" -- but she's saying that could be because blood is still leaking out from that area (I'm still really heavy now).

Got a cute pic where baby appears to be waving.

I'm also measuring ahead at 11w. Is that normal? It's possible I ovulated 2 days earlier but I didn't think I had! :wacko:

I have my next scan next Thursday - my 12w dating scan. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







782_10152360036095122_1326792638_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kaths101

alannadee said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> so who has got there 12 week dating scan coming up? mines at 8:20 am on monday next week :)
> 
> anyone else got theres soon?
> 
> mine is on new year eve, 3 weeks today!Click to expand...

That's a great date!! :happydance:


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey everyone,

just got back from my doctor!! everything went GOOD!! and i know now that im gonna stick with going with her,i wish i would have know bout the cab service that they insurances pays for soon because i would have seen her from day ONE!.
And not only that but she gave me another paper for a scan too lol so tomorrow im gonna go ahead and use the one doctor i seen last week for tomorrow scan and then im gonna wait like 2weeks and use this doctors scan order hehe because after this scan we wont be seeing baby until 18-20weeks, i just cant wait to see my baby tomorrow.
she didnt do the doppler today because she said that 9times out of 10 they cant find the heartbeat with it unti around 12weeks but like i said i got a scan tomorrow at 9am so im so0o ready:dance:!!.
Im so happy that i got to see her,she couldnt believe it has been 5yrs since i had my son ,i tell u one thing if u find a good doctor even if u dont think u can get to that doctor talk to them first or ur insurance compay to see if they can help u get there because you know good doctors are just hard to find,good anything is hard to find!!.
well got to go pick ds up soon so i need a nap i just feel like there is not enough hours in a day anymore i need more sleep<3


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> I havent even scheduled my nuchal scan, my ob appt is on Wednesday so im sure they'll schedule it then, but to the hospital I am only 10+3 so they'll probably schedule it in a couple Weeks, hopefully they wont do it close to the cut off on their dates cause it'll be to late by my dates (the correct ones ))

I'm pretty sure the doc said she'd schedule it for me with the hospital but I haven't heard anything back yet... they're using my 10w rather than 10+3w dates that the ultrasound are actually showing and we were pushing it to the new year anyway. Hoping it's not too late for ours as well!

*whigfield* - They're all estimates! It's possible you ovulated when you think you did but then implantation went really quickly rather than taking the average amount of time. (or something like that!)


Okay so I've got my first pregnancy cold :( boo. My LO was all congested last night and couldn't sleep for snuffling so we let her sleep with us. Woke up this morning sneezing my head off and I think I feel the stupid cough coming on as well... fun. :( Nauseous and ill!


----------



## ilovehim91810

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had my 5th scan today after yet ANOTHER gush of red blood.. :nope: All seems fine although the area of bleed appears "longer" -- but she's saying that could be because blood is still leaking out from that area (I'm still really heavy now).
> 
> Got a cute pic where baby appears to be waving.
> 
> I'm also measuring ahead at 11w. Is that normal? It's possible I ovulated 2 days earlier but I didn't think I had! :wacko:
> 
> I have my next scan next Thursday - my 12w dating scan. :thumbup:

wow whig looks great! sorry to hear about the blood again:wacko: it just needs to STOP STUPID stuff but hey atleast u know baby is all well<3:hugs:

you could have o earlier but you know all babys will measure different weather u o 2weeks earlier or not u know baby will come when baby is ready or doctor will have to make baby to come lol hehe my son due date was the 25th of oct and he came on the 14th!!
i cant wait for my scan tomorrow and hopefully i'll have a some good pictures for yall to see and a better teach then before


----------



## kaths101

alannadee said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> so who has got there 12 week dating scan coming up? mines at 8:20 am on monday next week :)
> 
> anyone else got theres soon?
> 
> mine is on new year eve, 3 weeks today!Click to expand...

That's a great date!! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> just got back from my doctor!! everything went GOOD!! and i know now that im gonna stick with going with her,i wish i would have know bout the cab service that they insurances pays for soon because i would have seen her from day ONE!.
> And not only that but she gave me another paper for a scan too lol so tomorrow im gonna go ahead and use the one doctor i seen last week for tomorrow scan and then im gonna wait like 2weeks and use this doctors scan order hehe because after this scan we wont be seeing baby until 18-20weeks, i just cant wait to see my baby tomorrow.
> she didnt do the doppler today because she said that 9times out of 10 they cant find the heartbeat with it unti around 12weeks but like i said i got a scan tomorrow at 9am so im so0o ready:dance:!!.
> Im so happy that i got to see her,she couldnt believe it has been 5yrs since i had my son ,i tell u one thing if u find a good doctor even if u dont think u can get to that doctor talk to them first or ur insurance compay to see if they can help u get there because you know good doctors are just hard to find,good anything is hard to find!!.
> well got to go pick ds up soon so i need a nap i just feel like there is not enough hours in a day anymore i need more sleep<3

it is hard to find a good doctor so you def. don't want to let them go when you do find them. i'm glad everything worked out for you though!! i love my doctor she calls me personally if i have any issues instead of having the nurse or secretary calling for her. i've only seen her once and had to call her due to pain and she called me back herself which was a huge bonus to me!!!



BeccaMichelle said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I havent even scheduled my nuchal scan, my ob appt is on Wednesday so im sure they'll schedule it then, but to the hospital I am only 10+3 so they'll probably schedule it in a couple Weeks, hopefully they wont do it close to the cut off on their dates cause it'll be to late by my dates (the correct ones ))
> 
> I'm pretty sure the doc said she'd schedule it for me with the hospital but I haven't heard anything back yet... they're using my 10w rather than 10+3w dates that the ultrasound are actually showing and we were pushing it to the new year anyway. Hoping it's not too late for ours as well!
> 
> *whigfield* - They're all estimates! It's possible you ovulated when you think you did but then implantation went really quickly rather than taking the average amount of time. (or something like that!)
> 
> 
> Okay so I've got my first pregnancy cold :( boo. My LO was all congested last night and couldn't sleep for snuffling so we let her sleep with us. Woke up this morning sneezing my head off and I think I feel the stupid cough coming on as well... fun. :( Nauseous and ill!Click to expand...

i'm sorry your feeling sick! i hope you get better soon!!! you got to love little ones they love to spread their sicknesses :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

I feel so off today, like my brain is just not working lol. 10 weeks today though! I can't believe how fast it is going! I haven't thrown up since Friday, I think...it's been lovely :) Thought I was going to last night but didn't. 

LOVE all these new scans of happy little babies! I have mine coming up next week Wednesday. It is my 12 week scan but I'll be 11+2.

Aaisrie, so sorry you are still in the hospital! 

I am loving being pregnant despite the sickness. I have wanted a child for years so even though being tired and sick all the time sucks it is not a big deal to me. I am wondering how much weight I'll put on, I have always been pretty thin though I have had some health issues recently that caused me to put on about 10-15 lbs. Honestly though, morning sickness has brought me down to about 5 lbs of my goal weight. I sure don't look it though lol! My husband and I used to do Insanity before my health issues got too bad, that helped a ton! I can't wait to get back to it, it is so hard but I love it!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hey ladies i did the cabbage test and the baking soda gender test wives tales thing. and they both predicted boy :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Aaisrie-- can you change my due date on the front page please its supposed to be july 9th


----------



## dove830

I just tried the baking soda test....no fizz....well, it did slightly after I swirled it around the cup, but I don't think that counts, lol....should be interesting to see if it's girl....another 8-10 weeks and we'll know, lol


----------



## tlh97990

i don't if anyone explained yet but what is the cabbage test?


----------



## hopefulhoney

yes, what is the baking soda test too?


----------



## tlh97990

the baking soda test you pee in a cup and put a little bit of baking soda in it. if it fizzes its supposed to be a boy if it does nothing its a girl


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the cabbage test is red cabbage boiled take some of the water juice and add equal parts of urine.. if purple it is girl if it turns more redish pink in hue its a boy


----------



## SugarBeth

Discovering how much it stinks to have morning sickness, a cold, and a toddler who's also sick all at the same time. Been feeling pretty bad lately! Seems like prenatals have begun to fight back as well, even taking them after a good meal makes me want to throw up for two hours afterwards.


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww your scan pic looks like a REAL baby!!! Mine still looks like a splodge but in only 7+2! Sooo far behind. I don't think my booking in will be until mid-late January?
Still in hospital but really hoping ill get out tomorrow as long as they don't fuss over my blood pressure which has been really low. At least I know why I'm so dizzy now! Thought it was the HG but apparently not!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Jealous of everyone getting dating scans at 12 weeks! I won't see baby again until 20 weeks or so, and last time was too early to see anything but a comma shape. Eager to at least hear the heart beat the day after New Year's though.


----------



## Aaisrie

SB in the UK we get a dating/viability scan when we're booked in which is usually between 10-14 weeks and then a normality scan (basically checks for anything wrong with the baby) round about 20w and that's it unless there's complications.


----------



## SugarBeth

That sounds lovely, wish we got that here!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea But I also have known a lot of women to abuse the system and say there is something wrong to get an earlier or more scans :(


----------



## SugarBeth

I've seen that quite a few times as well. That type of thing scares me, seems like bad kharma. I wouldn't mess with claims that baby may be unhealthy for another scan - seems like you're just asking for trouble to come out of it!


----------



## JJsmom

SugarBeth said:


> I've seen that quite a few times as well. That type of thing scares me, seems like bad kharma. I wouldn't mess with claims that baby may be unhealthy for another scan - seems like you're just asking for trouble to come out of it!

I agree!!! There were times I'd call in sick to work and end up sick just because I called in. So I learned not to lie about stuff like that. 

I have a doc appt tomorrow. Will see if I get another scan but I doubt I will until 20 weeks. Either way I hope she tries to hear the heartbeat and gets to! Took my blood pressure again tonight and it was much better than last night! So I wonder if I was fighting something off yesterday. DS woke up with a sore throat. :( He has a horrible cough tonight so I might have to get out the nebulizer and give him a treatment to help him get rid of it. 

OH is the best!! I came home with a huge body pillow on our bed with 3 bows on it and a tag that said To: "my Love"!! He's so sweet! I finally have a great body pillow!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

JJsmom said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've seen that quite a few times as well. That type of thing scares me, seems like bad kharma. I wouldn't mess with claims that baby may be unhealthy for another scan - seems like you're just asking for trouble to come out of it!
> 
> I agree!!! There were times I'd call in sick to work and end up sick just because I called in. So I learned not to lie about stuff like that.
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow. Will see if I get another scan but I doubt I will until 20 weeks. Either way I hope she tries to hear the heartbeat and gets to! Took my blood pressure again tonight and it was much better than last night! So I wonder if I was fighting something off yesterday. DS woke up with a sore throat. :( He has a horrible cough tonight so I might have to get out the nebulizer and give him a treatment to help him get rid of it.
> 
> OH is the best!! I came home with a huge body pillow on our bed with 3 bows on it and a tag that said To: "my Love"!! He's so sweet! I finally have a great body pillow!!! YAY!!!!!!Click to expand...

That is too sweet! Long may it last!


----------



## myra

I was really looking forward to one of my favorite meals tonight and made a big pot of stuffed peppers...only once the whole apartment was filled with the usually delicious smell did I realize that the smell makes me feel sick! It's too cold here to open up the windows and air the place out, so I hope at least by the time I get home from work it is much lessened! Guess I'll have to give it away to friends or freeze it up for when I can stand it again. I hope I didn't ruin it for myself!

On the plus side, I have a new (healthier than carbs!) craving: honeydew melon! It tasted amazing and I really had to hold myself back and just eat 2 slices instead of the entire melon like I wanted...I knew the only outcome to that indulgence would be to have quite the stomach ache. I've never considered eating anything close to an entire melon in one sitting-have no idea why that seems like a reasonable idea just because I'm pregnant!?!


----------



## Libbysmum

Whig- sometimes it depends on the sonographers technique as they may be slightly off in their measurements -ie human error. It is such a cute picture!

Eve- so sorry that you are still in hospital...hope you get out soon!

Sugarbeth- sorry to hear you are not well. I hope that you will recover quickly and that the baby is doing well in spite of all the germs.

Myra you cracked me up laughing about the melon!

We just got home from playgroup Christmas party...omgosh I ate too much food and been feeling really sick so didn't have coffee just some juice.
Still have a pain in the pelvis...dang it! 
Am seriously considering hiring or buying a doppler. Do you know which ones are good? I have no clue.


----------



## tlh97990

whoever was talking about oranges i went and bought some cuties after work and ate like 4 of them..so good!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

SugarBeth said:


> Discovering how much it stinks to have morning sickness, a cold, and a toddler who's also sick all at the same time. Been feeling pretty bad lately! Seems like prenatals have begun to fight back as well, even taking them after a good meal makes me want to throw up for two hours afterwards.

LOL! we're pregnant twins!! Sounds like my day too! The nose blowing... the associated headache. It's a blast. At least I haven't thrown up yet today!! Just the nausea.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> whoever was talking about oranges i went and bought some cuties after work and ate like 4 of them..so good!!!!

I KNOW! I think Jessie and I split 5 before we even got out of bed this morning. My husband brought a big bowl up to the room and we just kept eating them! lol It's nice because they don't seem to give me heartburn whereas if I drink orange juice I'm screwed.


----------



## donna noble

Libbysmum I just bought a sonoline and I'm not sure how I feel about it! The display doesn't really work for me. Today it said I have a hb of 50. Sometimes it says my hb is 130. I did hear the placenta sounds again today and maybe the baby for just a few beats. I'm having hard enough time finding my hb with the thing so I don't have much faith in it. 

Ugh I have been sick all day. I have managed to keep food down though. I'm also getting what must be the round ligament pains. If I stand up to fast I get pretty sharp pains in my hips. Hopefully for some of us the sickness will ease soon! I'm soo hungry I just want to eat normal again! 

On a totally random note my puppy is watching Family Guy. He really likes Brian I guess lol! Anyway it is cute as heck!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Miss Bellum said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> so I'm getting worried, I'm hungry lots but not for anything in particular. Should my nausea be letting up this soon? I get it but not like I did earlier in the week. Smells are still strong, DH breakfast made me move to another part of the room until he finished. My boobs aren't as sore either....
> 
> I'm going to get a dating US soon, so that should help me confirm anything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Same here! I haven't been sick once, had slight nausea but nothing food doesn't solve! I feel fine in myself, a little tired but that's it. No sore boobs nothing!
> I'm a bit worried too! Though I had hardly any symptoms with my son either.
> Wish my dating scan was soon, still got another 3-4 weeks. I'm going to try a Doppler I think.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we might just be on the luckier end of the symptom range! I am very much the same, not much in the way of MS, just occasional nausea, I get tired earlier, and tend to take extra naps when I'm at home. I did have some ligament pain but that seems to be clearing up. It does make you a bit worried though, when you see so many other people with acute symptoms, and you are left wondering if anything is actually happening! I am looking forward to my scan on the 21st, just to confirm that little bean is actually in there and doing OK.
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Round ligament pain already!!! I say it's just too darn early for that! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I have that too! Its painful and annoying isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> I have such a hard time keeping up with these posts!
> Feeling tired today- hardly any sleep. I guess work xmas parties will do that!
> DH went to work on his day off...he wont get paid for the extra hours and it is his only day off this week. I was not too happy about it! I hate being by myself with just the little one.Click to expand...
> 
> I went to my xmas party on Friday and spent much of Saturday evening asleep. Sorry to hear your husband has to go into work, that sucks.Click to expand...

I was SO RELIEVED to read your post :blush: I have slight nausea that is kept at bay with eating. Hardly a tummy at all, no sore boobs. I am def veiny and I am also tired more easily but not like everyone else. It's my first and I lost an angel-baby before so it's hard not to panic when I see what everyone else is experiencing. :cry:

I have to wait until Dec 28th for my next app to see if the doppler picks up a heart beat. I'm so scared that there's nothing going on in there!
:wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

BeccaMichelle said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Discovering how much it stinks to have morning sickness, a cold, and a toddler who's also sick all at the same time. Been feeling pretty bad lately! Seems like prenatals have begun to fight back as well, even taking them after a good meal makes me want to throw up for two hours afterwards.
> 
> LOL! we're pregnant twins!! Sounds like my day too! The nose blowing... the associated headache. It's a blast. At least I haven't thrown up yet today!! Just the nausea.Click to expand...

Lol I'm sorry to hear it! All this sneezing is hurting my belly muscles. But, luckily I didn't throw up either. Came close a few times though! Hopefully we both feel better soon, I got absolutely nothing done today! 

I was craving jalapeño poppers so badly today. Since I couldn't have them, I ended up substituting them with grapes. Wasn't the same, but the grapes were quite nice too!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hopeful honey we both have our scans booked the same day! Maybe when you finish your scan we can compare notes :) :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> whoever was talking about oranges i went and bought some cuties after work and ate like 4 of them..so good!!!!

i bought some today also and then put the peels in a sauce pan with a little water and some cinnamon sticks and simmered made my house smell so good.


----------



## Libbysmum

Question? Are cutie oranges the same as manderines?
Becca are you really having twins?


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
is anyone that exhausted every day that they close their eyes for 5 minutes and when they wake up they feel sick and dizzy with a head ache from hell?? i am falling asleep at the drop of a hat and i wake up feeling like i have been drinking for the last 3 days straight :( its horrible!!


----------



## alannadee

Morning everyone!!! Eve I hope u get out of hospital today. 

Just realised that I am gona have to ring up and change my scan date, I come back from holiday the day before, but won't reach home till the early hours of New Year's Eve, my scan shud be half 8 in the morning, but it all depends on the coach from France not being delayed, the ferry being on time then catching another coach from London back home, which is another 7 hours. It all seemed a good idea when I booked it, before I knew I was pregnant!!! 

Is anyone else really uncomfy at night? I just can't get comfy, my tummy just feels heavy, god help me when I have a proper bump!! Lol


----------



## alicecooper

worst....sleep....ever......

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

*cries*


----------



## Libbysmum

Mara- Yes, I think my headaches because I have cut back on the coffee. I think my body is having withdrawals. 
Alice -so sorry to hear of your terrible night sleep! I hate when that happens!
Hope- I had that horrible uncomfortable feeling with my DD. I tried everything from sleeping with a pillow between my legs, propping myself up with other pillows etc...was just super sensitive for me- even driving I hated because the seatbelt annoyed my tummy.
I hired a doppler- Just for one month. Will see how I go with it. I call it my own Christmas present to myself. I should get it sometime tomorrow. 
The landlord is suppose to come see if he can fix our shower tomorrow too...I don't know if he can...like all the other "fix" jobs he has done not such a good job and probably should have hired a professional tradesman. Oh well what can you do?


----------



## mvosse

Morning ladies!!! 10+4 today, and off to see the doctor at 9:30 for a heartbeat check. Praying she finds it! If not, I'm begging for an ultrasound. I can't shake the something has gone wrong feeling. And I can't wait until 2 days after Christmas when my 12 week is scheduled (not ultrasound, just OB appt.) I dont' see the point in doing testing for my oh and I, because either way, we are having a baby. I'll go ballistic if I have to wait!! I'm not sleeping well due to nightmares, which doesn't help the already exhausted pregnancy feeling I've got going on.

We're also looking at a couple of bigger places to move to today. And we are on day 4 of my DD being sick with a 101.8-102.2 degree fever. I can keep it down with meds, but I can't get the thing to break. She's not sleeping much either, and OH works 12 hour shifts. We are one exhausted crummy feeling household at the moment. But with DD being home sick from school we have been working on her Christmas presents for her dad and his family. And got them done, I just have to make bows still. I adore ornament making :)


----------



## mummySS

Yup, also sleeping really badly over here. If my DS wakes up in the night, I can't get back to sleep again :dohh:


----------



## myra

Libbysmum- Cuties are clementines...I wasn't certain the difference between those and mandarins so I had to look it up (any kind of procrastination I can find to avoid doing work! ;-) ). Turns out clementines are a kind of mandarin orange


----------



## tsyhanochka

Little rest for the weary here. Hard to fall asleep, stay asleep or up too early....

And I have a headache on top of this....heartburn and constipation. Fun times over here!

And training for another full day.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hey y'all
I'm at the crazy doctor with my dad right now waiting for him to finish up then he taken me to my scan & I got to get blood drawn too.
he still duno I'm pregnant, he thinks I gotta get a MRI or X-ray or something done lol but he waiting in the car anyways! I wish I could just tell him but I know he would tell my mom and I just don't want to right now. Its a shame well wish me luck hopefully I have pictures and good new


----------



## Aaisrie

I'M GETTING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!
The dr said I'm still 2+ ketones but I can go home I have to keep drinking!! I also got a scan:
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/null-1.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Question? Are cutie oranges the same as manderines?
> Becca are you really having twins?

Clementines are a variety of manderins and cuties are a brand of clementines. :D


and oh my gosh thank heavens no! LOL I just meant Sugar and I were going through all of the exact same things. :) Just one baby in my belly! :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I completely agree with the sleeping... it's just utter rubbish. Daughter is finally sleeping through the night but I'm not! Just either hot, uncomfortable, sick, sore, etc etc I haven't slept straight through the night since I got pregnant with my first! 

Got up this morning, went downstairs to take my thyroid pill, took it with a glass of water and promptly threw everything up. Loads of water before the stomach bile started coming. I HATE vomiting bile. :( Not a great start to the day. I just ate a bowl of cereal and I'm praying it stays down. I've gotta get J to gymnastics and then I'm watching my friend's toddler until 4 too....


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, sleep is the worst for me here too. I have trouble falling asleep despite being exhausted all day. Then I'm up all night to pee (2-3 times a night) or adjust the heat (I'm constantly boiling in my skin or absolutely frozen) and then I have a toddler who loves to wake up a lot suddenly. I feel like a zombie lately, and have no choice but to pass out for a nap along with my toddler.


----------



## tlh97990

I can't get enough of them cuties!! I'm at work today and a patient brought us two boxes of them. She must have read my mind!!!

I also have been getting crappy sleep at night too. i don't understand cuz im tired all the time but when i actually lay down i can't get comfortable for some reason.

Today is our work holiday party, so there is free food from 11am-5:30pm. i wish i had a better appetite because i would love to eat everything!!

My doctor's appointment and scan is in a few hours i'm so excited to see if there is one or two little beans in there!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Martin's snoring has become so bad it is keeping me up every night. 

I just had a tiny amount of pink tinged CM again. The MW will just tell me to go away again so as I have no cramps or anything I will just see how it goes.


----------



## myra

So it appears we are a group of Vitamin-C deprived insomniacs :haha: My orange craving has disappeared...hopefully the insomnia will too!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

how is every one. hope today goes well with no morning sickness i gotta catch up on :hangwashing::dishes::comp:(homework) 
but im 10 weeks now yay for the Prune week :happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aaisrie, Great news, really pleased to hear it. Great photo too x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Libbysmum said:


> Hopeful honey we both have our scans booked the same day! Maybe when you finish your scan we can compare notes :) :haha:

Libbysmum, I don't get a scan that day :( I had an early one because my last pregnancy (that I lost) had complications and I also ended up losing my right ovary and tube. So they had to scan to make sure it wasn't ectopic as I only have 'lucky left' now. :haha:

So my next scan is at 20 weeks to find out the gender. :thumbup: My next appointment with the doctor is on the 28th and I just want to hear the heartbeat to know our little one is okay.

Last night I had stretchy-feeling cramps. They were quite uncomfortable and I kept waking up with them. They feel a little better now that I've emptied my bladder but are still there. It's scary! :nope:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Sorry to hear so many of you are having trouble sleeping. I seem to be doing quite well at the moment and if anything, I am sleeping too much! I do wake up in the night to use the loo, but usually drop straight back to sleep. Hope you all get to catch up on your zzz soon.



SugarBeth said:


> Discovering how much it stinks to have morning sickness, a cold, and a toddler who's also sick all at the same time. Been feeling pretty bad lately! Seems like prenatals have begun to fight back as well, even taking them after a good meal makes me want to throw up for two hours afterwards.

Sounds rough, hope you feel better soon x



JJsmom said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've seen that quite a few times as well. That type of thing scares me, seems like bad kharma. I wouldn't mess with claims that baby may be unhealthy for another scan - seems like you're just asking for trouble to come out of it!
> 
> I agree!!! There were times I'd call in sick to work and end up sick just because I called in. So I learned not to lie about stuff like that.
> 
> I have a doc appt tomorrow. Will see if I get another scan but I doubt I will until 20 weeks. Either way I hope she tries to hear the heartbeat and gets to! Took my blood pressure again tonight and it was much better than last night! So I wonder if I was fighting something off yesterday. DS woke up with a sore throat. :( He has a horrible cough tonight so I might have to get out the nebulizer and give him a treatment to help him get rid of it.
> 
> OH is the best!! I came home with a huge body pillow on our bed with 3 bows on it and a tag that said To: "my Love"!! He's so sweet! I finally have a great body pillow!!! YAY!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hope the doc could hear the hb. Your hubby sounds lovely, thats really sweet of him.



myra said:


> I was really looking forward to one of my favorite meals tonight and made a big pot of stuffed peppers...only once the whole apartment was filled with the usually delicious smell did I realize that the smell makes me feel sick! It's too cold here to open up the windows and air the place out, so I hope at least by the time I get home from work it is much lessened! Guess I'll have to give it away to friends or freeze it up for when I can stand it again. I hope I didn't ruin it for myself!
> 
> On the plus side, I have a new (healthier than carbs!) craving: honeydew melon! It tasted amazing and I really had to hold myself back and just eat 2 slices instead of the entire melon like I wanted...I knew the only outcome to that indulgence would be to have quite the stomach ache. I've never considered eating anything close to an entire melon in one sitting-have no idea why that seems like a reasonable idea just because I'm pregnant!?!

Oh no, what a shame! 

Snap on the melon, I love eating melon at the moment too, and I could easily sit and eat a whole one. Just so lovely and sweet, and seems to help with the thirst I seem to have. 



hopefulhoney said:


> I was SO RELIEVED to read your post :blush: I have slight nausea that is kept at bay with eating. Hardly a tummy at all, no sore boobs. I am def veiny and I am also tired more easily but not like everyone else. It's my first and I lost an angel-baby before so it's hard not to panic when I see what everyone else is experiencing. :cry:
> 
> I have to wait until Dec 28th for my next app to see if the doppler picks up a heart beat. I'm so scared that there's nothing going on in there!
> :wacko:

Glad I could help, its our first too. I know it does get worrying when you feel you dont have as many symptoms as everyone else. Guess we should count ourselves lucky :) 



mvosse said:


> Morning ladies!!! 10+4 today, and off to see the doctor at 9:30 for a heartbeat check. Praying she finds it! If not, I'm begging for an ultrasound. I can't shake the something has gone wrong feeling. And I can't wait until 2 days after Christmas when my 12 week is scheduled (not ultrasound, just OB appt.) I dont' see the point in doing testing for my oh and I, because either way, we are having a baby. I'll go ballistic if I have to wait!! I'm not sleeping well due to nightmares, which doesn't help the already exhausted pregnancy feeling I've got going on.
> 
> We're also looking at a couple of bigger places to move to today. And we are on day 4 of my DD being sick with a 101.8-102.2 degree fever. I can keep it down with meds, but I can't get the thing to break. She's not sleeping much either, and OH works 12 hour shifts. We are one exhausted crummy feeling household at the moment. But with DD being home sick from school we have been working on her Christmas presents for her dad and his family. And got them done, I just have to make bows still. I adore ornament making :)

Hope everythings OK at the scan :hugs:

Good luck with the househunting, hope you find something you like.



tlh97990 said:


> I can't get enough of them cuties!! I'm at work today and a patient brought us two boxes of them. She must have read my mind!!!
> 
> I also have been getting crappy sleep at night too. i don't understand cuz im tired all the time but when i actually lay down i can't get comfortable for some reason.
> 
> Today is our work holiday party, so there is free food from 11am-5:30pm. i wish i had a better appetite because i would love to eat everything!!
> 
> My doctor's appointment and scan is in a few hours i'm so excited to see if there is one or two little beans in there!!

Have fun at the party and good luck at the doctors. 



Pink Flowers said:


> Martin's snoring has become so bad it is keeping me up every night.
> 
> I just had a tiny amount of pink tinged CM again. The MW will just tell me to go away again so as I have no cramps or anything I will just see how it goes.

Hope its nothing serious, sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Sorry ladies. I'm out.

Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:


Oh my gosh Whig!!! I'm so sorry! :hugs: That's horrible :sad2: I really thought that little one of yours was going to make it despite the odds!!


----------



## dove830

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

Oh honey, I'm so SO sorry:hugs: Please take some time to heal....if you need to vent, feel free. My heart goes out to you...xoxo


----------



## Miss Bellum

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

I am so truly sorry for your loss. Thinking of you at this sad time x x


----------



## Wriggley

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

omg im so sorry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## kaths101

Oh no Whigfield I feel so desperately sad for you. I can't believe it.

I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Anon Male

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

Oh my... so sorry to hear that whig :cry: :hugs: Words cannot express.


----------



## myra

Whigfield- I'm so very sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

so sorry hun, :nope::sleep:


----------



## hopefulhoney

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

whig :cry: i'm in shock! I'm so so sorry :nope:


----------



## Breadsticks

Whig, I am so sorry! I am just heartbroken for you right now. I know there's nothing I can really say to make things easier but I do want you to know you are in my prayers.


----------



## donna noble

Oh whigfield I'm so very sorry. You have been through so much. I can't even imagine your heartbreak. Take care of yourself hun


----------



## maratobe

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

im so sorry whig!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alannadee

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

I am so sorry for your loss, :cry:
I am thinking of you, :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Last night I had stretchy-feeling cramps. They were quite uncomfortable and I kept waking up with them. They feel a little better now that I've emptied my bladder but are still there. It's scary! :nope:

I have been having these cramps for about a week now. I wake up with them, I often get them during the day too. They're like my muscles are stretched and very sore, sometimes I have stabbing pains that feel like the scar tissue is having a rough time. Had this last time for the entire first trimester, but it still worries me every time I get them.



whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

[/QUOTE]


I'm so, so sorry to hear this. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

Gutted for you Whig <3


----------



## sue_88

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

I am so sorry, you've been through so much already with your little one and my heart breaks for you that it has come to this end. You're in my thoughts, and I hope and pray with time you start to feel better. Take care xxX


----------



## caro103

oh Whig, I'm so so sorry hun :cry: life is really unfair sometimes :( xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Dear Whig,
So heartbreaking to hear that news! I just want to give you a big hug because I truly don't have words! If you need to talk let me know :( I am on here just about every day.


----------



## junemomma09

According to my pregnancy app, my baby is the size of a lime!!! :D


----------



## junemomma09

Whig, I'm so very sorry for your loss hun. Massive hugs to you!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Whig I'm so sorry. I was really hoping this one would stick.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I told 2 coworkers today and I'll be telling the boss tomorrow. We had 2 days of training and I was up and down so much today that he had to have noticed. And I want to be ahead of the gossip mill. 
I was so sick today I could barely eat the lunch we had and I had a migraine on top of it. 

I feel better knowing that close friends and close coworkers know just in case. And their support feels reassuring to me in a way I didn't expect.


----------



## tlh97990

whig i'm so sorry to hear about this! if you need anything feel free to message me if you ever need to talk or vent or anything!!


afm my doctors appointment went ok. i did lose a twin but my body absorbed it already so there is currently one baby that is prefectly healthy and growing just right! its kind of bitter sweet i def. wasn't prepared mentally or financially for twins, but its still rough knowing i lost one! i'm glad one is doing well though


----------



## JJsmom

alannadee said:


> Morning everyone!!! Eve I hope u get out of hospital today.
> 
> Just realised that I am gona have to ring up and change my scan date, I come back from holiday the day before, but won't reach home till the early hours of New Year's Eve, my scan shud be half 8 in the morning, but it all depends on the coach from France not being delayed, the ferry being on time then catching another coach from London back home, which is another 7 hours. It all seemed a good idea when I booked it, before I knew I was pregnant!!!
> 
> Is anyone else really uncomfy at night? I just can't get comfy, my tummy just feels heavy, god help me when I have a proper bump!! Lol

I haven't slept well in some time!! I will wake up multiple times a night whether I be hot or cold or uncomfortable. My tummy hurts after so long laying on my side and it's just frustrating. I've been looking for a body pillow and OH bought me one yesterday and it's perfect!!! I slept so good with it last night! Only woke up once to take the covers off me that OH put on me. LOL! He is always covering me up and I'm always waking up sweating and taking them off. gotta love it! :) He's so sweet!



Aaisrie said:


> I'M GETTING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!!
> The dr said I'm still 2+ ketones but I can go home I have to keep drinking!! I also got a scan:
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/null-1.jpg

So glad you get to go home today!!! Make sure to drink a crap load of water!!!! :hugs:



whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

Oh my Whig!!! :( I'm so sorry to hear this!! :cry: I thought for sure everything would be OK with your LO! :hugs: Take care of yourself and I'm praying for you and your bean!


----------



## JJsmom

I had a doctor's appointment today. We got to hear the heartbeat!! She didn't think we'd be able to hear it but it was right where I felt a movement last night!! I wasn't for sure it was movement but I couldn't put it as anything else because it wasn't a gas bubble and it brought back memories of when I was pg with DS so I know it had to be movement. It sealed it for me when she found the heartbeat in the same spot! 

I will be changing doctors though and have to meet up with the new doc on Tuesday of next week. I hope they send me for another scan but I'm not feeling very confident about it! As long as I can hear the heartbeat I'll be good! :) And especially when I can start feeling it move around a little more will be perfect too! But the clinic I was going asked if I was going to go to the actual doc's office and we talked about it. She said that if my blood pressure goes up any higher then I become high risk and they'd have to refer me over there anyways. So I figure I better go on and start now so I can get better treatment if need be. On the good news, my blood pressure was the lowest I've ever seen it today!! They were happy with it but I was majorly confused! I made her retake it and it said the same! 

Maybe the diet change of no sweets and eating a bit healthier and less is working with it! They said that potatoes and bananas (potassium) help lower it. Where it was high on Monday I got a very small container of mashed potatoes from Wal-Mart and a single banana for lunch and so I'm hoping that's what it was that helped lower it. If so I'll eat that for lunch every day! LOL!

ETA: Oh, forgot to mention I've lost 2lbs now so far!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Well the worse has happen to me:cry: when I went for the scan there wasn't nothing there:cry: so when I seen the screen I ran out of the room:cry: I rush to the hospital to be sure and it was true I had lost my baby:cry: so now you have 15angels I was supposed to get a dnc done but I got up and left I know I shouldn't of but I'm so hurt right now I just want to never face the world ever again I'm gonna back to the hospital to have surgery done tomorrow :cry: I just wanted to go to my mothers and hide in her spare bedroom and that's where I'm now crying my eyes out so depressed the baby I've wanted for two years is now gone I got to go this is to much right now I'm gonna try going to bed goodluck ladies :cry:


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim91810 said:


> Well the worse has happen to me:cry: when I went for the scan there wasn't nothing there:cry: so when I seen the screen I ran out of the room:cry: I rush to the hospital to be sure and it was true I had lost my baby:cry: so now you have 15angels I was supposed to get a dnc done but I got up and left I know I shouldn't of but I'm so hurt right now I just want to never face the world ever again I'm gonna back to the hospital to have surgery done tomorrow :cry: I just wanted to go to my mothers and hide in her spare bedroom and that's where I'm now crying my eyes out so depressed the baby I've wanted for two years is now gone I got to go this is to much right now I'm gonna try going to bed goodluck ladies :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear this!!!! :hugs: Please take the time to heal and I pray you get your sticky baby. :cry: Message me if you need anything!


----------



## Libbysmum

Ilovehim...hugs to you...How very disappointing! Have you been cramping? I was advised by the EPU that unless you have been in pain or cramping a D&C isn't really needed sometimes they give you a tablet thing...starts with an m but cant think of the name of it right now and it helps get things started so that you can return to your regular cycles and try again later. We just had ours naturaly and it had been dead about 4 weeks or longer without me even knowing it had died so I can understand your disappointment. Just take in mind that after a mc the body is naturally more fertile. Perhaps there was something wrong chromosomal? Will they test any tissues to find out? Usually after the first few miscarriages they test but not for the first couple :( 
I have no idea why we lost 2nd. It was hard emotionally. Give yourself time to heal physically and emotionally xoxo thinking of you!


----------



## oneandtwo

I am SO sorry ilovehim!! That is awful *hugs*


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry for the losses. it is so hard to now what to say at a time like this. praying for healing.


----------



## Breadsticks

Nikki, I am so sorry for what you are going through! My heart goes out to you. Thinking of you and your family and praying for you!


----------



## tsyhanochka

ilovehim91810 said:


> Well the worse has happen to me:cry: when I went for the scan there wasn't nothing there:cry: so when I seen the screen I ran out of the room:cry: I rush to the hospital to be sure and it was true

I'm so sorry that you lost your bean. Hugs. The ladies are right. Do take time to heal but know your body will be more fertile. My sister had 3 losses in a row but each time she got pregnant right away on the next cycle. She finally got her 3rd baby after all that pain.

So ladies hang in there you are stronger than you all realize.


----------



## Libbysmum

Still waiting for my doppler to arrive. It is currently in transit.
Had two false alarms...one was a guy doing a survey and then the JW's showed up...I must have looked a bit disappointed...was so hoping it would be the doppler.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Libbysmum said:


> Still waiting for my doppler to arrive. It is currently in transit.
> Had two false alarms...one was a guy doing a survey and then the JW's showed up...I must have looked a bit disappointed...was so hoping it would be the doppler.

I'm sure the JWs are used to that disappointed look....


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry ilovehim :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

I think my ms is finally on its way out! no zofran since i think Friday,.no vomiting and i can manage the nausea with gum. im also getting some energy back. i have a doctor appt tomorrow im really hoping they can find the heartbeat. I've been stressed about it the last few days!


----------



## abagailb14

Libbysmum said:


> Still waiting for my doppler to arrive. It is currently in transit.
> Had two false alarms...one was a guy doing a survey and then the JW's showed up...I must have looked a bit disappointed...was so hoping it would be the doppler.

What brand of doppler did you order? I'm looking into getting one as well but not sure which one to get.


----------



## Libbysmum

I just have it on hire for a month...it is called Aeon 100C The baby hire place has the option that you can buy it if you like which is a nice option to have. I just got it delivered to me now. I went to use it but dang batteries were dead so I have to charge it up. I am a bit impatient now!:) I want to know how good it is- hope I haven't wasted my $!!


----------



## alannadee

I used my Doppler again yesterday. Found baby quite quickly, then tried again at night time so hubby could listen and every time I found it, it moved out of way!!! Stubborn lol!!! The one I bought was a cheap on from amazon, angel sounds, only £20.

I am so sorry for the recent loses, it is hard to know what to say, but I will be holding u in my thoughts.

It's my worst nightmare going for a scan and being told there is nothing there. I. am dreading my scan on 31st, it shud be a happy time but it just worrys me so much.


----------



## kaths101

Ilovehim, I'm sorry you've gone through this. What a sad time for our group :cry: hope the surgery goes ok today. I had the tablet form when I had my mmc and that was ok. Did they discuss the options with you? Take care of yourself.

I'm also waiting for a Doppler to arrive! I'm excited but nervous about trying! :


----------



## myra

I'm really sorry ilovehim. I'm so sad for both you and Whig. Know that we're here for you both if you need support from us. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies. I'm out.
> 
> Baby died today. The bleed had grown larger and ended up collapsing the baby's sac. So our baby was perfect and healthy and growing exactly as it should.. And the bleed killed it. I feel so utterly broken. :cry:

Haven't signed in here for a while and was just heartbroken to read this whig. There are no words. We are all thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## myra

.


----------



## TonyaG

I am so sorry for both of you who lost your babies. I too was diagnosed with chorionic hemorrhage yesterday. I'm feeling rather stressed about it


----------



## donna noble

Ilovehim, I'm so sorry for all you have been through. Please take care of yourself and stay strong for the lo you have here.


----------



## MissFox

So sorry Whig and ilovehim. :hugs:


----------



## mvosse

whig and ilovehim, I'm so sorry your beans have passed :(

AFM~my happy news that I feel bad about posting doctor found the HB and it was 170 yesterday!!! I was also told that they don't care if I go in every day for them to let me listen if I need the reassurance. Which I can tell you makes me feel a bunch better.


----------



## tlh97990

so sorry to hear about all the losses :( i hope you all get your sticky beans soon!!


----------



## caro103

so so sorry ilovehim :cry: massive :hugs: hun, there are no words to make you feel better :( xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

thank you all so much for all your thoughts & prays:cry: im hurting so bad right now/im so lost/so confused/and just anything else you could ever feel!:cry:.
idk how & idk why this happen to me,it took us two years to get pregnant:cry: TWO YEARS and now its all over just like that,just that easy,just that fast:cry: you know what is crazy is if i would of never had that scan or of seen different doctors:cry: then I would of never had a clue until my next appointment that would been JAN 7th because i wasnt having no bleeding at all only time i had the bleeding was in the begging around 3-4weeks!.:cry:
I had no cramping at all,I mean there was nothing nothing at to make me think that something was wrong with the baby:nope::cry:
And i found out when i had that scan at the hospital baby heart beat was only 87:-(.
I can not believe the doctor didnt tell me that and then i also found out at the scan with the mean teach the heart beat was low too and they told me when i called everything was fine *******s "sorry for the lauage".
You know i realy thnk i need to call that damn doctors office up and cuss them OUT, I mean why didnt somebody let me know the baby might not of made it:cry:
When the obgyn finally came to talk to me in the FASTTRACK of the ER,meaning the place where they get you right in and then right out fast!
like i was saying though he finally came downstairs and when i seen him i busted out crying,i didnt even wannaspeak to him at first but he try to explain that having a m/c is a way of god saying that if you wouldve carry baby full term something very wrong could have of been wrong with baby:cry,he the was telling me after this that i more likely to get pregnant then before,that it shoudnt take two years again:cry: and also told me about how him and his wife went threw 3 their selfs:cry: then he tells me that he needs to exam me do i get a gown on because all that time i was down there only waiting for the ob i had some jeans and a tshirt on! tshirt wasnt that bad but my jeans were.
Ok so im thinking he just wants to exam me?!
Well so they took me into this small exam room and you know everything look normal but before i know it i was in so much pain and was yelling that it hurt so he stop,come to find out he was trying to pull the baby out.
Without putting me to sleep or giving me any pain meds i mean just nothing! i just couldnt believe he would do that without telling me:
He then told me when he stop that he would need to do a dnc:cry: 
because he said that the baby was still inside of me dead still:cry:!!!
i was then taken to the *OR* bt i got up n left,i havent been back yet ill probably go back tonght:-( but its got to be done:cry:


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies.. Thank you so much for the support, it means a lot. We are absolutely devastated and currently waiting to pass the baby naturally. I have until the 20th (the same exact day and time as my 12 week scan :cry:) to pass it as they will scan me, and if it's still there they will want to do a d&c. 

I feel really sorry to be leaving this thread as you've all been so good and offered great support and advice, but I do wish you all the best for your babies and will lurk in on the thread to see how you're all doing. :flower: 


:hugs:

And ilovehim, I am so very very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

Had my appt. hr was 165, it took her bit to find it but it was exactly where I've been feeling movement. She changed my due date BACK to the first since the July 5 date didn't add up. but they lied to mme about the scan they won't do the 12 week scan. and that was the only reason i agreed to the genetic screen.ahh oh well.


----------



## tlh97990

good luck with everything whig!!


----------



## junemomma09

So today has been very rough for me. I found out I didn't pass one of my nursing classes by 1% and now I have to retake it either starting the may semester or September semester. If I start in may it'll be harder because of baby being due July 9th. The semester doesn't end till August. So I'll only get a few days off depending when I go into labor. I really want to start back in may so I can graduate in December. I was suppose to be finished this April. I'm just feeling like such a failure and my family was really counting on me to start working in September as an RN. Now we're going to be struggling for another year :(


----------



## Aaisrie

So sorry ilovehim :(


----------



## kaths101

I found my babies heartbeat on my doppler which arrived today. It was 171 exactly the same as my son when I heard his the first time. Sooo relieved as I had a mmc in 2010 and its my fear of that happening again!


----------



## mummySS

Ohh... I just logged onto this thread after a couple of days and see this sad sad news. 

Whig and ilovehim, so so sorry for your losses. We'll miss you and wish you all the very best. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma. will your nursing classes allow you to work ahead at all? when i had my daughter i had her November 2nd and graduted college that December. I worked ahead in all my classes as soon as the semester started and had almost the whole semester done before i went into labor. i had some classes that i couldn't work ahead in but my work load was much less. it's worth checking into though


----------



## alicecooper

whig and ilovehim I'm so so sorry for your losses :( *hugs*


----------



## monro84

Hi can I join I am Due July 27th with my 1st but this is my 6th pregnancy and so far it is the longest I have been with a heart beat. :happydance:


----------



## alicecooper

hello monro *waves*


well my news for the day.

a) I've discovered sticky toffee pudding flavoured milkshake. it's gonna be the death of me!

b) norovirus has hit my house. DD was throwing up in bed after I said goodnight to her. Luckily I had the foresight to give her a bowl in her bed to be sick in, as she was complaining of nausea.
So I guess I have that to look forward to!


----------



## JJsmom

monro84 said:


> Hi can I join I am Due July 27th with my 1st but this is my 6th pregnancy and so far it is the longest I have been with a heart beat. :happydance:

Welcome monro!! Hopefully this is your sticky bean you've been waiting on!!


----------



## myra

Had my scan today and doc says everything is looking good- right on schedule at 11w 3d. Baby was moving around. We got to see her/him laying down and standing up. Incredible! Still hard to believe it some days...
 



Attached Files:







11w3d2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 12









11w3d1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## junemomma09

tlh97990 said:


> junemomma. will your nursing classes allow you to work ahead at all? when i had my daughter i had her November 2nd and graduted college that December. I worked ahead in all my classes as soon as the semester started and had almost the whole semester done before i went into labor. i had some classes that i couldn't work ahead in but my work load was much less. it's worth checking into though

Unfortunately with the school I'm attending, they don't allow that. I wish I could do that but the program itself is already accelerated. I spoke with my DH about it and he's being very supportive. I just feel like I failed my family as this was our way to start getting on our feet. It's been a real struggle for the past few years. But I'm tentatively starting back for the may semester so I can hopefully finish in December. I just have to talk with my Dr. And hopefully she'll agree to sign me off to go back to school at full functioning. I can only take a week off from class because I can only miss one clinical day and one class day. But I'm determined to fight through this and finish!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all...sorry to hear Junemomma about the nursing test:( that really sucks.
Myra what a little cute bean! I am guessing that it is a boy...lol
It is amazing how quickly they grow! My little DD turned 17 months on Tuesday! I took her photo and she looks so much like a little girl now- loosing some of that baby look about her. 
I hope everyone else is doing great. Kath I am glad your doppler arrived. I used mine last night and think I heard the heartbeat but lost it about as quick as I found it...must be a squirmy bean I reckon. Hubby is home today until 12 so may give it another go while he is here.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Hey all...sorry to hear Junemomma about the nursing test:( that really sucks.
> Myra what a little cute bean! I am guessing that it is a boy...lol
> It is amazing how quickly they grow! My little DD turned 17 months on Tuesday! I took her photo and she looks so much like a little girl now- loosing some of that baby look about her.
> I hope everyone else is doing great. Kath I am glad your doppler arrived. I used mine last night and think I heard the heartbeat but lost it about as quick as I found it...must be a squirmy bean I reckon. Hubby is home today until 12 so may give it another go while he is here.

Thanks! My OH is convinced it's a girl (he really wants a daughter) but I'm not so certain. Was boy just a fun guess or is there some way to tell this early on?


----------



## Libbysmum

just having fun guessing
no idea why -DH wants a son this time round!


----------



## tsyhanochka

ilovehim91810 said:


> And i found out when i had that scan at the hospital baby heart beat was only 87:-(.
> I can not believe the doctor didnt tell me that and then i also found out at the scan with the mean teach the heart beat was low too and they told me when i called everything was fine *******s "sorry for the language


I can't believe they all said nothing to you about the heart rate and then the ER doc to be all caring and then start a procedure without telling you!?!? 

I hope when you get through all this you make some noise with a formal complaint. They can't treat people that way. Disgusting and repulsive behaviour if you ask me.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this trauma on top of your loss. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

ilovehim, I would definitely start looking into how to file a complaint against the hospital! To be rude to begin with but then doing what the doc did when hurting you and stating they were trying to remove the baby?!?!?!? OMG!!!! I would have kicked him in the face!!! How DARE he do that! You gave no consent and he had no right to do that! A loss is hard enough but to do something like that to a woman can cause more harm than good!!! :hugs:


----------



## donna noble

I think I will be out as well ladies. I can't hear anything on the Doppler everyone else here can so I don't beleive the bs about you can't here yet. I can't hear the placenta like the other night either. Just whoosh of my blood I'm sure. This will kill me my life sucks. I don't have any reason to live if the baby dies


----------



## SugarBeth

donna noble said:


> I think I will be out as well ladies. I can't hear anything on the Doppler everyone else here can so I don't beleive the bs about you can't here yet. I can't hear the placenta like the other night either. Just whoosh of my blood I'm sure. This will kill me my life sucks. I don't have any reason to live if the baby dies

Dopplers can be very inaccurate, and if your placenta is in the front (like mine was last time) it's nearly impossible to hear it. If you're worried, schedule an appointment, but I definitely wouldn't count you out just from not hearing it on the doppler. Most pregnant women won't go near them because they cause so much fear instead of reassurance. They're tricky!


----------



## TonyaG

donna noble said:


> I think I will be out as well ladies. I can't hear anything on the Doppler everyone else here can so I don't beleive the bs about you can't here yet. I can't hear the placenta like the other night either. Just whoosh of my blood I'm sure. This will kill me my life sucks. I don't have any reason to live if the baby dies

Try to relax. That's the bad thing about having a Doppler, you can't always find the heartbeat. I hope it all works out for you


----------



## whigfield

donna noble said:


> I think I will be out as well ladies. I can't hear anything on the Doppler everyone else here can so I don't beleive the bs about you can't here yet. I can't hear the placenta like the other night either. Just whoosh of my blood I'm sure. This will kill me my life sucks. I don't have any reason to live if the baby dies

Try not to worry. I couldn't find the heartbeat or anything on the doppler once when the baby was alive but much later that night we found it. :hugs: Also, if you've never heard it before then it's likely that it's probably too early for you. I have no idea why I heard mine at 9w1d but it's very rare compared to other people definitely. :flower:

(Sorry if anyone is offended I'm posting here, but I am still lurking and if I ever see anything where I feel I can reassure I will definitely chime in if no one minds.)


----------



## donna noble

Thank you ladies but it's more then that. I have back pain and constipation and that's what happened last time I mc. Good things just don't happen to me


----------



## SugarBeth

donna noble said:


> Thank you ladies but it's more then that. I have back pain and constipation and that's what happened last time I mc. Good things just don't happen to me

I'd try to stay positive if that's possible. Back pain and constipation are very normal for any healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## myra

Whig- I'm sure others here would echo me on this~ you are always welcome and part of our group, and goodness knows, we could all use a bit of reassurance here and there. Sending you and your OH many hugs and hoping you find some moments of peace during this time.:hugs:


----------



## mvosse

whig~you are more than welcome, you still have a july sunbeam baby, so does everyone else who's beans have turned into angels that are part or our group. Don't apologize.


----------



## Libbysmum

Donna I have just got a doppler yesterday- they are tricky to figure out...we are trying to find the hb on ours but keep hearing my arteries which I know isn't the baby cause it's way too slow. And 10 weeks is still early...my doctor refuses to take the heartbeat until I am at least 16weeks cause he says it is too hard to find earlier and he is a professional. If the professionals find it hard to do then I am sure you and I will find it hard being untrained in fetal heart finding. Try not to worry about the constipation...I suffer from it too. It could be that our placenta is getting in the way. With my first pregnancy my placenta was anterior which means it sat right at the front. I didn't feel anything no movements or kicking or anything until I was around 23wks. I worried the baby had died or something but we have a perfectly cheeky toddler right now.


----------



## JJsmom

donna noble said:


> Thank you ladies but it's more then that. I have back pain and constipation and that's what happened last time I mc. Good things just don't happen to me

I have back pain and constipation. Only thing that has saved me the last couple of days is the body pillow my OH got me has helped so much with the back pain! Drinking a ton of water will help with the constipation as well.

As far as hearing the heartbeat....We heard it yesterday but the nurse practitioner said we probably wouldn't be able to because it's still early and that was at 10 +6. She said it's still tucked behind the pelvic bone so it's very hard to hear this early on. What we heard was very light whoosh and I wouldn't have even known it was that but she hollered there it is. She was pressing hard and it took her a while to find it. So dont worry about not hearing the heartbeat yet. It's still early! And she was using a medical professional powerful device.


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies :). I have my NT test - first ultrasound and blood work on dec. 28th. I'm so excited as this is my first pregnancy :). Constipation has been tough but dried prunes seem to help. No ms (I feel very lucky!) and just battling crazy fatigue and boob pain lol.
What an exciting journey!


----------



## Libbysmum

welcome beachgal :) Thank goodness it is stone fruits season in Australia is all I can say!


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> welcome beachgal :) Thank goodness it is stone fruits season in Australia is all I can say!

i second that!! i am LOVING all the fruit at the moment!!! :happydance:
it seems as though my sickness has gone!! (soo not jinxing myself haha :haha:) im a week away from announcing to everyone who doesnt know (which isnt many ha) and im so worried about my next scan! i know i shouldnt be but anything can happen... :dohh:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey ladies

MW office called to give me the date for our dating US. December 19. Which is Did Moroz day (when "St Nick" leaves gifts for Ukrainian kids) So hopefully Did Moroz gives us a strong heartbeat!

We opted not to get the genetic testing ultrasound. We wouldn't terminate even if the risks were super high. We worked too hard for this baby! 

Told the boss today. I said I needed to have a chat, and it was a 'close the door' kind of chat. He doesn't like those, so I told him he could have one guess why I needed to talk to him. He guessed pregnant right away. I told him it's still early so that we'll wait another few weeks to tell the world but I wanted him to know now because of appts and illness time I'm taking and I wanted to be ahead of that gossip mill. 
He understood. But was rather funny. 'You could have kept being sick and had a huge belly and I likely would have thought it was bloating from gout'......and then said that I should tell him when I'm sure there's a baby in there (after we get the ultrasound) and I said yes 'that or a dud'.... and he made a Quasimodo type face.. Which given our anti racism and anti oppression training we just had Monday and Tuesday is exceptionally funny for me. (he's so inappropriate, if we were corporate he'd have a file so big in the HR department....).

Anyway. After confirming that I indeed would be coming back after mat leave... and discussing how to 'run the ship' while I'm away he said 'just tell me when it's official ok' (he sucks at keeping secrets).

I feel better knowing him, and some close people know. I really think I'd need the support should something go wrong. 

Anyway, off to bed for me (I already had my nap when I got home but I'm tired again).

The constipation, heartburn and insomnia are not really cool right now. I get those on the days that I'm battling morning sickness. Fun times.

I still can't believed we tried so hard for a whole year so I could feel this miserable.... this baby better be cute!


----------



## Libbysmum

tsy- lol so funny!


----------



## JJsmom

beachgal said:


> Hi ladies :). I have my NT test - first ultrasound and blood work on dec. 28th. I'm so excited as this is my first pregnancy :). Constipation has been tough but dried prunes seem to help. No ms (I feel very lucky!) and just battling crazy fatigue and boob pain lol.
> What an exciting journey!

Welcome!!! Hope you enjoy every moment! The breast pain can definitely be horrible!!! It hurts me just to take my bra off!!! I was sitting at work and they just started throbbing! Nothing touching them. Hopefully it'll taper off for everyone once they are done growing! :) Hopefully the fatigue will also start fading away in the next few weeks for you! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Donna *- if it helps at all my midwife had trouble finding the heartbeat at 14 weeks! Was considering sending me across the hall for a scan but eventually got it. It was always really difficult for them to find seems like. Maybe you have an anterior placenta? 

*Ilovehim* - I'm speechless... they couldn't even give you any indication of what might have happened?? I cannot believe the tech at the early scan was so cruel as not to mention there might be a problem! That's horrible. :( I'm so sorry. 


We finally got our tree up an decorated tonight so I ate least feel like something's accomplished, haven't written or ordered our christmas cards yet... blerg. Had an appointment at the dentists tonight. Everything was fine. Was fun when she asked if there was any possibility I might be pregnant because they wanted to do x-rays... and I was like. "Yes." her - a possibility? me: No. I am. :) hehehe

On the downside my morning sickness is picking UP rather than slacking off. I was throwing up every two days or so, but it's been every morning now. :( It's disgusting and I hate it. I just want to get to the big, fat, and can't move stage. I'm done with feeling like death. :(


----------



## JJsmom

tsyhanochka said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> MW office called to give me the date for our dating US. December 19. Which is Did Moroz day (when "St Nick" leaves gifts for Ukrainian kids) So hopefully Did Moroz gives us a strong heartbeat!
> 
> We opted not to get the genetic testing ultrasound. We wouldn't terminate even if the risks were super high. We worked too hard for this baby!
> 
> Told the boss today. I said I needed to have a chat, and it was a 'close the door' kind of chat. He doesn't like those, so I told him he could have one guess why I needed to talk to him. He guessed pregnant right away. I told him it's still early so that we'll wait another few weeks to tell the world but I wanted him to know now because of appts and illness time I'm taking and I wanted to be ahead of that gossip mill.
> He understood. But was rather funny. 'You could have kept being sick and had a huge belly and I likely would have thought it was bloating from gout'......and then said that I should tell him when I'm sure there's a baby in there (after we get the ultrasound) and I said yes 'that or a dud'.... and he made a Quasimodo type face.. Which given our anti racism and anti oppression training we just had Monday and Tuesday is exceptionally funny for me. (he's so inappropriate, if we were corporate he'd have a file so big in the HR department....).
> 
> Anyway. After confirming that I indeed would be coming back after mat leave... and discussing how to 'run the ship' while I'm away he said 'just tell me when it's official ok' (he sucks at keeping secrets).
> 
> I feel better knowing him, and some close people know. I really think I'd need the support should something go wrong.
> 
> Anyway, off to bed for me (I already had my nap when I got home but I'm tired again).
> 
> The constipation, heartburn and insomnia are not really cool right now. I get those on the days that I'm battling morning sickness. Fun times.
> 
> I still can't believed we tried so hard for a whole year so I could feel this miserable.... this baby better be cute!

You're baby is going to be super cute!!! You'll forget all of this by the time your baby is born and your holding it!! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh yeah, question for ya guys. I mentioned to the hygienist the weird taste I've been getting in my mouth, the chemically sweet gross one. We were talking about me chewing gum because it's so hard to brush your teeth when you have to eat every hour! (and then I was lamenting the fact that I couldn't find sugar free gum without aspartame in it.) I thought she'd just say, oh yeah another pregnancy thing. But instead she asks if my doctor has talked to me about gestational diabetes. Apparently a sweet taste in your mouth can be a symptom? Have you ever heard that? Dr.Google doesn't seem to be agreeing.....


----------



## maratobe

i had gestational diabetes and now am insulin dependent, i dont recall a sweet taste in my mouth and as far as i was aware GD doesnt show signs or anything until after 12 weeks, unless you were pre diabetic before hand but best to get checked anyway! good luck! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I do know bad breath can be a sign of diabetes but not sure about sweet tastes? I think there are def. bigger signs to look for like needing to drink loads of water and peeing a whole lot. but this is hard to diagnose in someone pregnant as they pee a lot and usually drink lots anyhow...lol 
I got to go cause the DD wants to do colouring.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> I do know bad breath can be a sign of diabetes but not sure about sweet tastes? I think there are def. bigger signs to look for like needing to drink loads of water and peeing a whole lot. but this is hard to diagnose in someone pregnant as they pee a lot and usually drink lots anyhow...lol
> I got to go cause the DD wants to do colouring.

hmm peeing a lot during pregnancy... LOL I'd find that hard to diagnose anything with! I knew I was pregnant when I had to start waking up in the middle of the night to pee, before I even got a positive bfp! I'm not too worried since everything I've read says it doesn't normally start in the first tri anyway. My ob already has the GD test dates scheduled for later appointments so I'm sure they'll be testing no matter what.

Hey, is your DD bossy when I comes to colouring? I think mine has a bit of a perfectionist streak and I had to take away all the colouring books. She started refusing to colour because she couldn't stay in the lines like I was doing. She'd dictate. "Mummy, colour that green. No hearts. Draw a line." etc etc. So now we only draw on blank paper. She's drawn a LOT of potato people haha technical term there. But I think her proudest moment was when she drew something remarkably similar to the banana's in pajama's. She was so excited. It's up on the fridge. LOL.


----------



## dove830

donna noble said:


> Thank you ladies but it's more then that. I have back pain and constipation and that's what happened last time I mc. Good things just don't happen to me

I have had a doppler since my first pregnancy...I have NEVER been able to find the heartbeat myself, not one time....don't rely on it...most dr don;t really want to do it themselves until about 12 weeks.


----------



## Libbysmum

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hey, is your DD bossy when I comes to colouring? I think mine has a bit of a perfectionist streak and I had to take away all the colouring books. She started refusing to colour because she couldn't stay in the lines like I was doing. She'd dictate. "Mummy, colour that green. No hearts. Draw a line." etc etc. So now we only draw on blank paper. She's drawn a LOT of potato people haha technical term there. But I think her proudest moment was when she drew something remarkably similar to the banana's in pajama's. She was so excited. It's up on the fridge. LOL.

She is a "determined" 17 mth old- thankfully she hasn't enough vocabulary to be too bossy with me yet! She just started with crayons really in the last couple of months and doesn't really get the whole thing really just prefers to eat the crayons more than make pictures. I bet that banana picture is adorable! My 5 year old niece drew a picture of DD and we have that on the fridge...friggen cute!:happydance:


----------



## donna noble

Thank you ladies for your kind words. This pregnancy is terrifying after having a mc. Plus I was sad all day at work and just wanted to quit.


----------



## kaths101

donna noble said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words. This pregnancy is terrifying after having a mc. Plus I was sad all day at work and just wanted to quit.

Try and stay positive, I know it's hard. It is tricky to find anything on the Doppler, I just remember where my son was positioned, right beneath my left hip bone. I only heard the heartbeat for a few seconds and then it disappeared. I tried for another 10 minutes and nothing! Even though I knew it was there! They are pretty well hidden in there at the moment.
I also have constipation and back ache. 

Don't worry until you have reason to worry :hugs: I had a mc too so understand the fear and panic hat it can't possibly go right this time. You always think it will end as before.

:hugs:


----------



## Mattysmommy

Hey all found out I'm having twins :) in so much shock so my due date will be abit earlier now lol can't believe it didn't think twins was on the cards!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

eeek should I say congrats on the twins! What a shocker! One of my childhood friends is having twins in about 2 months time! Twin girls :) How cool!


----------



## JJsmom

Becca, Not sure about GD symptoms but I do know that I was concerned about diabetes when my mom mentioned it due to circulation problems in my feet. So I mentioned it to the doc office when I first went in there and they added a thing to the blood tests that allowed them to look at my blood sugars over the past several months to make sure they were level. Luckily they were! Everything was normal on my tests with the exception of iron which they already knew was low and gave me iron pills to take. They said they'll still do the GD test at 26 weeks like normal!

Mattys, twins!!!!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

*first page is updated, lemme know if I missed anything!!*


----------



## myra

Aaisire- was just thinking about you wondering how you are doing. Any relief?:hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

donna noble said:


> I think I will be out as well ladies. I can't hear anything on the Doppler everyone else here can so I don't beleive the bs about you can't here yet. I can't hear the placenta like the other night either. Just whoosh of my blood I'm sure. This will kill me my life sucks. I don't have any reason to live if the baby dies

aww donna<3 i understand where your coming from! i feel as i dont want to go on anymore either,ive never felt pain like this before!! i cant even bare to face my husand:cry:i feel like i cant even do the one thing a woman is supposed to do:cry: it took us two years to get pregnant and now inless then 2+months its all over with:cry:
i really hope this isnt the end for u sweetie i really do:cry: god has took enough angels,i just dont understand why he had to take mine and i know everyone who has had a loss is feeling the same way it just not fair
its just not fair that all these other little girls out here who dont even know who half or any of there childrens fathers are who sit on their asses all day and spend their state money on there nails and hair and clothes for them and do nothing for their children at all but yet they keep popping out kids like its nothing:cry: just hang in there donna:hugs:
and
DEAR GOD PLEASE DO NOT TAKE NO MORE BABYS HERE


----------



## ilovehim91810

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Donna *- if it helps at all my midwife had trouble finding the heartbeat at 14 weeks! Was considering sending me across the hall for a scan but eventually got it. It was always really difficult for them to find seems like. Maybe you have an anterior placenta?
> 
> *Ilovehim* - I'm speechless... they couldn't even give you any indication of what might have happened?? I cannot believe the tech at the early scan was so cruel as not to mention there might be a problem! That's horrible. :( I'm so sorry.
> . :(

Becca they didnt tell me nothing:cry: the doctor at the hospital was even shocked that when i was at the ER that the doctor didnt tell me the heartbeat then was only 87:,,,,( and then whats really shocking is when i called my DOCTORS OFFICE they had hold me when i had the scan done by the RUDE TECH that everything was *A* OK but that was a bunch of BS:cry: you know what i think i might try to call a LAWYER up or something because its not right nothing SOUNDS RIGHT!! and the thing that shockes me more then anything is the fact the ob at the ER who i seen after the doctor told me the bad news well he just told me he wanted to exam me next thing i know he trying to take his SPECIAL TOOLS and RIPP whatever it was OUT OF ME WTF like he didnt tell me nothing only that he wanted to EXAM ME:cry::cry::cry: and you know there is no smoking on the hospital grounds wells the doctors told me i could go out and smoke well when i was coming back in the ladie at the desk who knew i was being SEEN THERE tells me i need to see the guard at the door to let me back so i tell him i need to go back into fast track he was such a asshole he said well whats your name so i can call back there so i tell him and i tell him im still being seen back there that im about to go to the OR to have surgrey done that the dr said i could come smoke so he tells me well he dont have no smoking here ur not supposed to leave ur room if ur being seen and BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!
I FLIPPED OUT ON HIM,I SAID LOOK YOU FAT F***ER I SAID YOU HAVE NO FREAKING CLUE WHAT IM GOING THREW RIGHT NOW I SAID SO FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO PICK ON TODAY BECAUSE YOU DONT WANT TO MESS WITH ME HE THEN GONNA TELL ME I DONT KNOW WHAT HE'S BEEN THREW TODAY.
i really need to go back to the hospital to get this d&c done ive been feeling really sick today i just dont even care about me anymore


----------



## donna noble

((hugs)) take care of yourself hun. I'm sorry you have had such awful medical staff. Pm me anytime you need to talk


----------



## oneandtwo

Hey eve, they moved my edd back to the 1st :)


----------



## mummySS

Donna :hugs: really hope everything's ok xx

Mattysmommy - wow huge congrats must have been a shock!! Twins are such a blessing, my sister has twins and they're brilliant!


----------



## Breadsticks

I just need to let this out. My husband and I are having a terrible day. I found out my grandma died and I am just so upset because I thought she was getting better. She also lives across the country and I have no idea if we can make it for her funeral. I hadn't even had the chance to tell her about her great-grandchild on the way as I was waiting for my scan next week. 

It is especially hard because there were a lot of issues on my dad's side of the family as I was growing up so once I hit my teens I didn't see them as much. Everything was worked out within the past several years but then my grandpa died. My dad died two years ago. And now my grandma.

I'm sorry, I normally try to be positive but days like today aren't so easy to. I hope all of you are having better days. 

Whig, I agree, you are always welcome here!

Nikki, that is just the most horrifying experience! Please formally complain when you are able to, you did not deserve that treatment whatsoever! Take care of yourself, let your husband help you too he will be your rock through this.

Donna, I'm sorry you have felt so scared. I can imagine it is difficult with having a previous miscarriage. I do not have a doppler but I have heard how hard it can be to find the heartbeat sometimes. I have had constipation and back pain as well, it is not terribly bad but there. It is normal in pregnancy. Praying for you and your baby to stay happy and healthy :)

Well, husband took the day off so I wouldn't be home alone. We're going to get out of the house a bit.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

aww *Breadsticks* :hugs: nothing helpful to say, just sending big hugs your way!!!


----------



## kaths101

I'm sorry to hear about your grandma breadsticks :hugs:

I have a pain today, it's on my left side. I'm worried I pressed too hard with my Doppler yesterday and have done some damage! It feels sort of crampy, a bit like a pulled muscle. I guess baby is well protected in there though (I hope).


----------



## TandJ

:hi: My name is Tricia and Im due with my 2nd :baby: on July 9th :happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

Hi girls!! I'm due the 14th July with my second baby xx


----------



## alicecooper

breadsticks I'm so sorry for your loss hun x

ilove - what terrible treatment. definitely complain!

welcome to all the new mums-to-be *waves*


My news....I've gained FIVE AND A HALF POUNDS so far. I feel like crying, I'm such a heifer! I'm sure it's all the bloody milkshakes I've been drinking. My bump is frigging enormous though it's just ridiculous. Actually am looking forward to my scan next Friday so I can get a proper EDD. Maybe I'm further along than I thought I was - it would account for the giant bump! Or maybe I'm not, and I'm just destined to have a baby that's about a stone in weight or something ridiculous like that!


----------



## mummySS

Welcome trisha and Kate! Congrats!

Breadsticks so sorry about your gran :hugs:

Alice don't worry about the weight gain, people gain all sorts in pregnancy, you still looked really thin in the pic you posted!


----------



## Miss Bellum

donna noble said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words. This pregnancy is terrifying after having a mc. Plus I was sad all day at work and just wanted to quit.

Sorry you have been having a hard time. Hopefully things will get better. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs:



Mattysmommy said:


> Hey all found out I'm having twins :) in so much shock so my due date will be abit earlier now lol can't believe it didn't think twins was on the cards!!!

Twins, wow, congratulations! :) 



ilovehim91810 said:


> .
> i really need to go back to the hospital to get this d&c done ive been feeling really sick today i just dont even care about me anymore

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you at this sad time:cry: 



Breadsticks said:


> I just need to let this out. My husband and I are having a terrible day. I found out my grandma died and I am just so upset because I thought she was getting better. She also lives across the country and I have no idea if we can make it for her funeral. I hadn't even had the chance to tell her about her great-grandchild on the way as I was waiting for my scan next week.
> 
> It is especially hard because there were a lot of issues on my dad's side of the family as I was growing up so once I hit my teens I didn't see them as much. Everything was worked out within the past several years but then my grandpa died. My dad died two years ago. And now my grandma.
> 
> I'm sorry, I normally try to be positive but days like today aren't so easy to. I hope all of you are having better days.
> 
> Well, husband took the day off so I wouldn't be home alone. We're going to get out of the house a bit.

I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. Thinking of you at this sad time :hugs:



kaths101 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your grandma breadsticks :hugs:
> 
> I have a pain today, it's on my left side. I'm worried I pressed too hard with my Doppler yesterday and have done some damage! It feels sort of crampy, a bit like a pulled muscle. I guess baby is well protected in there though (I hope).

Sounds painful, but it seem unlikely you would be able to cause any damage with a doppler. Hope you get better soon. 



TandJ said:


> :hi: My name is Tricia and Im due with my 2nd :baby: on July 9th :happydance:

Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :) 


cupcakekate said:


> Hi girls!! I'm due the 14th July with my second baby xx

Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :) 



alicecooper said:


> My news....I've gained FIVE AND A HALF POUNDS so far. I feel like crying, I'm such a heifer! I'm sure it's all the bloody milkshakes I've been drinking. My bump is frigging enormous though it's just ridiculous. Actually am looking forward to my scan next Friday so I can get a proper EDD. Maybe I'm further along than I thought I was - it would account for the giant bump! Or maybe I'm not, and I'm just destined to have a baby that's about a stone in weight or something ridiculous like that!

Sorry to hear your feeling down. Hopefully, you are further along than you thought.


----------



## kaths101

Hi trisha and cupcakeKate (youre due one day after me :happydance:) 
welcome to the group. This is my 2nd too, my little man is 15 months old and I've already forgotten everything about pregnancy!!

How are you both feeling?


----------



## Libbysmum

Welcome new people! 
Sorry about your grandparents Breadsticks...a similar thing happened when I had my 2nd pregnancy...it is a lot of extra stress on the body emotionally. I hope that you can take it easy and remember the good things about her. :)
I agree with the others...I would definitely complain about the treatment you recieved at the hospital Ilovehim.
Eve I hope that you will be feeling better soon !!
This is my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby...hopefully. I remember being a fat blob with my first DD...I gained sooooo much weight. I totally understand how you are feeling Alice!
This time I haven't really gained much weight at all...Really hoping that the baby is healthy and happy. I may try the doppler again today and see if I pick up any hb. Will wait til DD takes her nap cause otherwise she gets into my face and wants to touch all the buttons.


----------



## aimee_1691

Hi ladies :)

I'm roughly 8 weeks, not sure on EDD yet as awaiting booking in app with MW then scan :)
But this will be my 3rd baby.
Xx


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! 

Breadsticks, sorry to hear about your grandma! Thinking of you during this difficult time!

Today was an exciting day at work! It was any normal day then two people came in from a company and brought us 2 huge bushels of fruit! I was so happy! There were grapes, bananas, apples, 3 different types of oranges, and pairs! I really wanted to dig into one and one of the guys told me to go on and open it so I did! I grabbed one of EVERYTHING! LOL! The pair was delicious!! I brought several oranges home too as there were a lot left. I can't wait to dig into those! Have a banana and apple on my desk waiting for me tomorrow! Was definitely having a fruit craving! LOL! Then later in the afternoon our systems crashed from a virus! So that was definitely a crazy afternoon!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Breadsticks sorry about your grandmother. My Nana passed a few days after our bfp. I couldn't afford to fly home either. Its hard I wasn't raised with my father or his family but had been getting to know them for the past 8 years. HUGS 

Welcome to the new bumps!


----------



## dove830

I have the worst flu, I can hardly move, and everything I eat comes back up, or out....I cant believe how bad I feel :( I'm worried about the little bean, as I have a fever, and keep taking 1 regular Tylenol....I don't know what else to do...


----------



## SugarBeth

Libbysmum said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey, is your DD bossy when I comes to colouring? I think mine has a bit of a perfectionist streak and I had to take away all the colouring books. She started refusing to colour because she couldn't stay in the lines like I was doing. She'd dictate. "Mummy, colour that green. No hearts. Draw a line." etc etc. So now we only draw on blank paper. She's drawn a LOT of potato people haha technical term there. But I think her proudest moment was when she drew something remarkably similar to the banana's in pajama's. She was so excited. It's up on the fridge. LOL.
> 
> She is a "determined" 17 mth old- thankfully she hasn't enough vocabulary to be too bossy with me yet! She just started with crayons really in the last couple of months and doesn't really get the whole thing really just prefers to eat the crayons more than make pictures. I bet that banana picture is adorable! My 5 year old niece drew a picture of DD and we have that on the fridge...friggen cute!:happydance:Click to expand...

LOL! My 17 month old is absolutely obsessed with drawing. It's what she wants to do all day. If she ever is cranky, handing her paper and a crayon will almost always fix it. She is always asking me to draw with her, but as soon as she sees me with a certain crayon, she decides she wants to draw with that one and will hand me a different color. I begin to draw again, and she wants that one too and will once again replace it! 

She's begun to get a little too creative and now wants to color everything. I have to keep a close eye on her, as she's tagged the glider, walls and her exersaucer already. Considering getting her an aqua doodle, as they're big drawing mats that are colored by water, so they're no mess on anywhere but the mat!



Mattysmommy said:


> Hey all found out I'm having twins :) in so much shock so my due date will be abit earlier now lol can't believe it didn't think twins was on the cards!!!

How exciting! Double congrats! :thumbup:



dove830 said:


> I have the worst flu, I can hardly move, and everything I eat comes back up, or out....I cant believe how bad I feel :( I'm worried about the little bean, as I have a fever, and keep taking 1 regular Tylenol....I don't know what else to do...

Sorry to hear that! I've been struggling with a nasty bug for a week now, along with my toddler. I can't get any of the "good meds", so I took tylenol the one day where I actually couldn't get out of bed and my toddler was feeling better and running around the room. It's so hard to be so sick when you're already going through MS on top of all the other pregnancy symptoms! I've never been so tired in my life. Between DD being up all night coughing and not feeling well and me having to pee a million times a night and adjust the room temp, I get zero sleep lately. 

Luckily DH stayed home today to take care of us for a bit. I actually got sleep last night for the first time in a week! I felt amazing...until the sickness hit again combined with the MS and I started throwing up. =/


----------



## JJsmom

Maybe call up your doc office and ask them what you should do. Hope you feel better soon!! 

I think I might be coming down with the cold my son has and I asked the pharmacist here and she told me I can't take anything except sudafed which I have to purchase from behind the counter. But before I decide to do that I'm going to wait and see what the doc office says.


----------



## donna noble

Just want to thank you all again for listening to my crazy fears. I just think my doppler stinks. Takes me awhile just to find my hb. But I could hear the placenta sounds tonight and I think I heard baby for just a few beats. I wish the display worked on my doppler!


----------



## TandJ

kaths101 said:


> Hi trisha and cupcakeKate (youre due one day after me :happydance:)
> welcome to the group. This is my 2nd too, my little man is 15 months old and I've already forgotten everything about pregnancy!!
> 
> How are you both feeling?

I had felt very sick and tired the past two months but lately I have slowly felt my energy coming back :) I still get sick now and then, but have not had to vomit thank god lol. I've had heartburn and still semi sore bbs. How are you feeling? :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I thought my ms had passed but it seems to hit me more now in the afternoons...not vomiting just feeling icky. Although this morning I went to post some xmas gifts and felt blaaagh so came straight home again after the post office. Energy level is still low but I think part of that is my DD whom didn't sleep well last night therefore neither did I. My DH got so annoyed he went to sleep on the lounge but got cold so after a few hours came back in bed with us. I think I found the babies hb on the doppler. The numbers ranged from 130ish to 170ish. Only heard for a few moments as I think the baby wiggled away to hide.


----------



## alannadee

Hey everyone, hi to all the new bumps. 
Again thought my ms was getting better and then yesterday just felt icky all day, then in afternoon was throwing up!! Nice. To top it all was at hubby Xmas works do last night, he was good bless him saw I was starting to feel bad so brought me home. Right party poopers!! I have a few good days then a bad day.


----------



## kaths101

TandJ said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi trisha and cupcakeKate (youre due one day after me :happydance:)
> welcome to the group. This is my 2nd too, my little man is 15 months old and I've already forgotten everything about pregnancy!!
> 
> How are you both feeling?
> 
> I had felt very sick and tired the past two months but lately I have slowly felt my energy coming back :) I still get sick now and then, but have not had to vomit thank god lol. I've had heartburn and still semi sore bbs. How are you feeling? :)Click to expand...

I'm ok I haven't had any sickness, slightly tired but that's it really. Had sore bbs for a few days but that went so I'm feeling really unpregnant at the moment!


----------



## JJsmom

Well I have what DS has in terms of illness. It really stinks because I don't want to go to work today but if I don't, I use my last personal day and I plan on using that for Christmas eve. We have to work Christmas eve but I asked for that day off with my last personal day and it would really suck if I can't have that day off! So I'm going to suck it up and go into work today. DS's sitter told me I should probably keep him home today from school because of how he felt yesterday. Well she's not a doctor or his mother so I'm sorry but it's just a cold. At least with him I can pump him full of meds and give him cough drops so he'll be fine! Me on the other hand can't take anything and so I bought a Christmas tin with wild cherry life savers in them and hoping they help coat my throat so it won't be so bad today. I really hope this passes before Christmas! I also gargled with salt water last night and this morning so hopefully that'll help with my throat.


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Hello everyone! I just found this thread and thought that I would pop over and join you! I am due July 13, 2013 with baby #2 :)

My son is 10 months old and DH and I tried for him for about 2 years and finally conceived after seeing a fertility specialist and using clomid. 
THIS baby on the other hand was a complete surprise!:thumbup:
I really didn't think that I could get pregnant without help because of my PCOS, but obviously that wasn't the case. :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Sarah! Wow that must have been a surprise! :)


----------



## kaths101

xsarahxxannx said:


> Hello everyone! I just found this thread and thought that I would pop over and join you! I am due July 13, 2013 with baby #2 :)
> 
> My son is 10 months old and DH and I tried for him for about 2 years and finally conceived after seeing a fertility specialist and using clomid.
> THIS baby on the other hand was a complete surprise!:thumbup:
> I really didn't think that I could get pregnant without help because of my PCOS, but obviously that wasn't the case. :haha:

Welcome to the group Sarah. That's an excellent due date :winkwink:

Bet baby number 2 was a lovely surprise! Have you had a scan yet? I'm still waiting for my date. Haven't even had my booking in appt yet!


----------



## Aaisrie

*first page is updated!! Lemme know if I missed anything!!*


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like i've missed a lot yet again. I've been home from work the last couple days to try to rest so i can actually function at work properly again. i think my morning sickness is finally starting to ease up. i'm still exhausted but not feeling nauseous 24/7 is doing wonders for me!!

congrats to all the new bumps!! and i agree with whoever said hopefully no more angels in this thread. there seems to have been a lot lately unfortunately.

those that have already had angel babies are more than welcome to keep checking in our thread your still apart of this group!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well. So glad its the weekend! 

I am seem to be getting a little more nausea at the moment, but at least it doesnt seem to be too bad still. Only a week to go till my first scan, cant wait :) 



aimee_1691 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm roughly 8 weeks, not sure on EDD yet as awaiting booking in app with MW then scan :)
> But this will be my 3rd baby.
> Xx

Congratulations, welcome to the thread :) 



JJsmom said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!
> 
> Breadsticks, sorry to hear about your grandma! Thinking of you during this difficult time!
> 
> Today was an exciting day at work! It was any normal day then two people came in from a company and brought us 2 huge bushels of fruit! I was so happy! There were grapes, bananas, apples, 3 different types of oranges, and pairs! I really wanted to dig into one and one of the guys told me to go on and open it so I did! I grabbed one of EVERYTHING! LOL! The pair was delicious!! I brought several oranges home too as there were a lot left. I can't wait to dig into those! Have a banana and apple on my desk waiting for me tomorrow! Was definitely having a fruit craving! LOL! Then later in the afternoon our systems crashed from a virus! So that was definitely a crazy afternoon!

What a nice surprise :) 



dove830 said:


> I have the worst flu, I can hardly move, and everything I eat comes back up, or out....I cant believe how bad I feel :( I'm worried about the little bean, as I have a fever, and keep taking 1 regular Tylenol....I don't know what else to do...

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well, hope you get better soon x 



xsarahxxannx said:


> Hello everyone! I just found this thread and thought that I would pop over and join you! I am due July 13, 2013 with baby #2 :)
> 
> My son is 10 months old and DH and I tried for him for about 2 years and finally conceived after seeing a fertility specialist and using clomid.
> THIS baby on the other hand was a complete surprise!:thumbup:
> I really didn't think that I could get pregnant without help because of my PCOS, but obviously that wasn't the case. :haha:

Congratulations, what a great surprise :) 



tlh97990 said:


> i feel like i've missed a lot yet again. I've been home from work the last couple days to try to rest so i can actually function at work properly again. i think my morning sickness is finally starting to ease up. i'm still exhausted but not feeling nauseous 24/7 is doing wonders for me!!
> 
> congrats to all the new bumps!! and i agree with whoever said hopefully no more angels in this thread. there seems to have been a lot lately unfortunately.
> 
> those that have already had angel babies are more than welcome to keep checking in our thread your still apart of this group!!!

Good to hear your sickness is easing off, and hope you are able to catch up on your rest x


----------



## hopefulhoney

kaths101 said:


> TandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi trisha and cupcakeKate (youre due one day after me :happydance:)
> welcome to the group. This is my 2nd too, my little man is 15 months old and I've already forgotten everything about pregnancy!!
> 
> How are you both feeling?
> 
> I had felt very sick and tired the past two months but lately I have slowly felt my energy coming back :) I still get sick now and then, but have not had to vomit thank god lol. I've had heartburn and still semi sore bbs. How are you feeling? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok I haven't had any sickness, slightly tired but that's it really. Had sore bbs for a few days but that went so I'm feeling really unpregnant at the moment!Click to expand...

Me too! me too! Besides bloatedness... I got nothing except the odd wave of nausea at night. Good to have someone who feels the same. All these MS stories freak me out!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i have alot put in my journal for my last few days. to get an update. today is going better so far. still get ms at random moments but i work around them and seem to have more energy today. hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## TandJ

Thanks :)


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome to our thread Sarah!! Congrats on your little bean!!!


----------



## myra

I told my Principal and Asst Principal at work today and they were very excited and supportive. Here we are on summer break in July and August. I asked about the possibility of me coming back at the start of the school year part time through December (and having my maternity leave pay the other half of my salary while I'm part time) instead of taking off the 1st 2 months of school. They like the idea, so I'm quite happy with that!

Now that work knows, I feel like I'm ready to share it with the rest of the world. 

:dance:Second trimester begins on Sunday!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## dove830

Went to dr, and she isn't letting me go back to work until at least Wednesday....right at Christmas time, I'm sure they're just going to love me :dohh:

She tried to find the heartbeat, but couldn't...it's still a little early though, plus I have a tilted uterus and we notoriously have a hard time finding it when they are this small. We saw it on ultrasound 2 weeks ago though, so I feel ok about it....still would've been nice to hear though.


----------



## tlh97990

Those of you in the U.S. did you hear about the shooting at that connecticut elementary school?!? it's so sad to think that there are people that sick and twisted to go shoot and kill innocent children from the ages of 5 to 10. It breaks my heart that your kids can't even be safe at school anymore. it's scary to bring children into the world with the way things are right now. my heart goes out to all the individuals affected by this!


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> Those of you in the U.S. did you hear about the shooting at that connecticut elementary school?!? it's so sad to think that there are people that sick and twisted to go shoot and kill innocent children from the ages of 5 to 10. It breaks my heart that your kids can't even be safe at school anymore. it's scary to bring children into the world with the way things are right now. my heart goes out to all the individuals affected by this!

I heard about it on my way home from work. I picked my DS from daycare and brought him home and gave him a huge hug and he said mommy what's wrong? I said sweetie I hope you know how happy mommy is to have you in her life and how much I love you. He said yes mommy it was very sad what happened and I know how much you love me! I couldn't stop crying and even now thinking about it I'm crying again. I had to change the channel from watching it to hallmark movies and take a nap because I couldn't stop crying. :( So very very sad! And all because a 20 yr old wanted to kill his mother. :( No one deserved to die today especially all of those babies!!! So many families are in mourning right now!


----------



## Libbysmum

We woke up to hear about the shooting here in Australia. Horrible! It is such a terrible thing to do and such senselessness. It makes me so angry and upset! Being a teacher and a parent who has always loved kids I can not think of what drives people to do such disgusting deeds! DH says the media is partially to blame because they show so much violence and make these idiots look like superstars by giving them so much attention. I am deeply saddened.
Was suppose to be our very rare to come by 3 day weekend but one of his co-workers called in so he has had to go to work! Just not his day...first he burned toast, then he couldn't find his shoes, then the shooting...just a horrible day.


----------



## tlh97990

i can't believe he killed his dad in one state then drove to that school to kill his mom. i feel like no one should have died obviously but if it was all to kill his mom why kill almost two dozen innocent children? i was telling my husband i feel terrified to send my daughter to school or to the movies or to the mall when those were all places i felt safe being at growing up. now no where is safe except home!


----------



## Libbysmum

Something to lighten up the mood... My daughter re-arranged our Nativity today.
 



Attached Files:







nativity frog.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Something to lighten up the mood... My daughter re-arranged our Nativity today.

Love it! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## kaths101

Libbysmum said:


> Something to lighten up the mood... My daughter re-arranged our Nativity today.

I love the new addition! :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

Absolutely heartbroken by the news in America. Brings back Dunblane to my mind - I was only 12 when that happened yet I remember it like it was yesterday. That really hit me hard at the time. No parent should ever have to go through anything like that :( 


Well changing the subject, I hope you're all doing all right. I'm still going nuts for milkshake but I'm trying to curb it by only having small mouthfuls! 
Walked past a curry restaurant yesterday and could smell the food in there and got a MASS urge to have a lamb korma, but I didn't. The calories in those things are ridiculous!

Looking forward to my scan next week. Not sure if DH can go with me though. If nobody is around to watch Jason, like MIL for example (she might be working) then I guess I'm going to the scan solo.


----------



## myra

I'm a bit confused now- does second tri begin when you hit 12 weeks (which is actually the start of your 13th week in pregnancy) or at the end of the week 12/beginning of week 13...or at the end of 13??

I thought it was when you hit week 12. An online trimester calculator confirmed that, but here on the BnB boards, it says second tri is weeks 14-26?? I guess it doesn't matter in a huge way since it's a matter of days but it is a milestone that I'm excited to reach!


----------



## tlh97990

my daughter gave me whatever sickness she has had :( right when my ms starts to ease up no i have a headache congestion and sore throat! hopefully im better by monday!


----------



## caro103

congrats on all the new bumps!

myra i think some countries class the start of tri's differently, bnb goes by uk guideline :shrug: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Still 5lb less than when I got pregnant... At least I haven't lost any more yet


----------



## tsyhanochka

Libbysmum said:


> Something to lighten up the mood... My daughter re-arranged our Nativity today.

I'm glad she was able to keep it historically accurate :haha:


AFM we went to DH Christmas party last night. Someone stopped him and asked if a congratulations were in order and he said she hinted as if she knew we were expecting. How she got to that conclusion I don't know. My dress hid my bloat well. 
I did accidentally send an email to his work address that mention end our ultrasound. So if the IT guys read it (they sometimes do if there are images) maybe that's how she knew. Otherwise..... no clue how she figured it out. I hop she was just trying to get the scoop. Ukrainians in this community are so gossipy like being in a small town. They all know your business....all the time. So it won't be a secret much longer!


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra-through every doctor, and medical professional I've talked to the 2nd starts at 13wks. the trimester are broken up by development :)

Afm- im feeling baby very regularly now! I can't wait for dh to feel it. only 3w2d til our gender scan!! we found out my husbands going to leave for a short time right around half way point so we're crossing our fingers that we can get the anatomy scan before he goes. my morning sickness is about gone, barely nauseated at all, and mostly its only after I've eaten. and i almost weigh 100lbs!!! up almost 6lbs in less than two weeks :) :) im getting some energy back too im very excited about that!

side note- has anyone watched the movie the five year engagement, i don't know if i was really tired or if it really was hilarious. i was laughing so hard i was crying!


----------



## abagailb14

oneandtwo said:


> Myra-through every doctor, and medical professional I've talked to the 2nd starts at 13wks. the trimester are broken up by development :)
> 
> Afm- im feeling baby very regularly now! I can't wait for dh to feel it. only 3w2d til our gender scan!! we found out my husbands going to leave for a short time right around half way point so we're crossing our fingers that we can get the anatomy scan before he goes. my morning sickness is about gone, barely nauseated at all, and mostly its only after I've eaten. and i almost weigh 100lbs!!! up almost 6lbs in less than two weeks :) :) im getting some energy back too im very excited about that!
> 
> side note- has anyone watched the movie the five year engagement, i don't know if i was really tired or if it really was hilarious. i was laughing so hard i was crying!

You're getting your gender scan at 15 wks? Lucky! I have to wait until 18-20 :(


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> my daughter gave me whatever sickness she has had :( right when my ms starts to ease up no i have a headache congestion and sore throat! hopefully im better by monday!

Hope you feel better!!! 

I have the same thing, my son brought it home from school. I gargled with salt water and that has helped my throat tremendously! Now I basically have a runny nose, ears keep popping from the drainage, and a little congestion.

Well I must admit. This morning was the first time I've thrown up. I was brushing my teeth and a smell hit me at the same time I gagged while brushing my teeth and I lost it. Not sure what the smell was but guessing it came from the trash can. LOL! I emptied it and replaced the bag so hopefully that's all it was. Had to work today to which stunk! Because of a stupid virus the company got on the cmoputers. One of the girls told me my plans were canceled because I had to work. I'm like umm no, I'll come in and work then I'll go do my plans. She gave me a smart look like whatever!! Then this morning of course her and this other girl are the only two that don't show up when it was mandatory and she's like oops, my hubby went hunting so I cant come in. Heck we all had our kids there! But she said she couldn't bring hers in. But her and the other girl finally showed up and it turned out they both went out drinking together last night and got smashed. When the boss of the company tells you to go home and call him by 7am to see if we need to come in, you don't go get hammered then come crawling into work at 10 or 10:30 when everyone else has been there since 8 or before. Guess they think they are special. Grrrrrrr! Sorry, rant over! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well! My tummy just doesn't feel 100% today and I have to go do OH's moms house today! This is the first time I've seen her since he told her the news!


----------



## oneandtwo

abagailb14 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Myra-through every doctor, and medical professional I've talked to the 2nd starts at 13wks. the trimester are broken up by development :)
> 
> Afm- im feeling baby very regularly now! I can't wait for dh to feel it. only 3w2d til our gender scan!! we found out my husbands going to leave for a short time right around half way point so we're crossing our fingers that we can get the anatomy scan before he goes. my morning sickness is about gone, barely nauseated at all, and mostly its only after I've eaten. and i almost weigh 100lbs!!! up almost 6lbs in less than two weeks :) :) im getting some energy back too im very excited about that!
> 
> side note- has anyone watched the movie the five year engagement, i don't know if i was really tired or if it really was hilarious. i was laughing so hard i was crying!
> 
> You're getting your gender scan at 15 wks? Lucky! I have to wait until 18-20 :(Click to expand...

we're paying for an elective scan! they do gender scan at 15wks for $40! our actual anatomy scan isn't til 18wks. our doctor for our last baby did the gender test for free, in office at 15wks it was awesome, and unexpected!


----------



## Breadsticks

Thank you all for your kind words, it really means a lot to me! Things are settling down a bit, my husband has been wonderful with keeping me preoccupied. I was worried yesterday because I started cramping a lot Thursday night and it continued into the afternoon yesterday but there was no bleeding and it was no worse than period cramps. They have lingered but are less intense so it is probably just stretching and growing.

I can't believe what happened in CT, it is so sad! I can't imagine what the families are going through and all the surviving children in the school. The whole world is thinking and praying for them. 

I am happy to report that I have not vomited all week! I think morning sickness is definitely gone now, just hope it stays away :) I am also getting my sweet tooth back, perfect timing before we visit family. I have my first ultrasound Wednesday and my little brother turns 11 on Thursday :D

I hope you are all well! Those of you that have been ill, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tsyhanochka

alicecooper said:


> Well changing the subject, I hope you're all doing all right. I'm still going nuts for milkshake but I'm trying to curb it by only having small mouthfuls!
> Walked past a curry restaurant yesterday and could smell the food in there and got a MASS urge to have a lamb korma, but I didn't. The calories in those things are ridiculous!

Alice I had a thought. Can you make your milkshakes with skim milk and frozen yoghurt to help save on calories? If you toss in real fruit it would be a real snack :)

I made a vanilla one with skim and froyo after one of your epic tales and it tasted quite good. I can't tolerate a lot of dairy fat so this helped and I felt fine. 

And in the end you need the calcium.... so it counts right ;)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i had my doctors appointment on thursday and my doctor never showed so i left after waiting 4 hrs. i got a new doctor its clear across town though in the ritsy part of town. my friend has the same doc and she is 22 weeks. he said to be awesome quick but gives you his adequate attention. so i will be 13 weeks when i see him on the 4th..


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tsyhanochka said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Well changing the subject, I hope you're all doing all right. I'm still going nuts for milkshake but I'm trying to curb it by only having small mouthfuls!
> Walked past a curry restaurant yesterday and could smell the food in there and got a MASS urge to have a lamb korma, but I didn't. The calories in those things are ridiculous!
> 
> Alice I had a thought. Can you make your milkshakes with skim milk and frozen yoghurt to help save on calories? If you toss in real fruit it would be a real snack :)
> 
> I made a vanilla one with skim and froyo after bone of your epic tales and it tasted quite good. I can't tolerate a lot of dairy fat so this helped and I felt fine.
> 
> And in the end you need the calcium.... so it counts right ;)Click to expand...

yes you can make milk shacks that way. we do yogurt alot in our house we use zip locks bag medium and big size. yogurt it medium close tight, put into large bag...then add ice and rock salt or reg, salt into big bag around medium then close tight. and the shake and message bag i you have kids or need town upper muscles it gives a work out, shake till yogurt is ice cream consistancy.. about 10 min. take out of big bag rinse bag a little to get salt off then cut the corner of bag and squeeze into bowl or ice cream cone.


----------



## JJsmom

Sw33tp3a said:


> i had my doctors appointment on thursday and my doctor never showed so i left after waiting 4 hrs. i got a new doctor its clear across town though in the ritsy part of town. my friend has the same doc and she is 22 weeks. he said to be awesome quick but gives you his adequate attention. so i will be 13 weeks when i see him on the 4th..

4 hours?!?!?! That's insane!!! I don't blame you for leaving!!! Glad you have a new doc now and hopefully it's much faster!!! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

our first appointment was like that too and my hubby had to leave and get our daught from school becouse it took 5 hrs. we had it at that office and the receptionist you can tell was liing about him running late becouse they were just saying it happends all the time and not becouse he is hellping in a delivery he just is allways taking his time and chooses when he wants to come in.


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Well changing the subject, I hope you're all doing all right. I'm still going nuts for milkshake but I'm trying to curb it by only having small mouthfuls!
> Walked past a curry restaurant yesterday and could smell the food in there and got a MASS urge to have a lamb korma, but I didn't. The calories in those things are ridiculous!
> 
> Alice I had a thought. Can you make your milkshakes with skim milk and frozen yoghurt to help save on calories? If you toss in real fruit it would be a real snack :)
> 
> I made a vanilla one with skim and froyo after bone of your epic tales and it tasted quite good. I can't tolerate a lot of dairy fat so this helped and I felt fine.
> 
> And in the end you need the calcium.... so it counts right ;)Click to expand...

ooh that's not a bad idea, I'll try that :D

Just need to figure out where I put my blender lol :thumbup:


----------



## myra

That IS a great idea, tsyhanochka! I can't do much dairy fat either so ice cream makes me feel quite ill....though every time I read about Alice having a milkshake, I want one too! ;-)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Finally got my 12 week scan date in! Turns out the hospital didn't get the fax from the ob's office so I had to call both places a couple times to get it sorted but I'm going in on January 3rd. :D I'll be 13w6d so really hoping we haven't pushed it too far for the measurements!!

Nausea is a little less bad... stomach isn't great by any stretch but I feel like I can move some.

*xsarahxxannx*- congrats on the surprise baby! and welcome! :D

*tlh97990* - every time I hear about it I get all choked up. Slept with my little one last night just to be close. There are some seriously sick people out there. ps. Hope you feel better soon!

*alicecooper* - found a place just up the road (about 5 minutes by car) called the Dairy Depot that does every kind of ice cream you can imagine and home made milkshakes!! They're even open till 9pm. I'm very excited. I've been mourning the absence of Indian takeaways here... what I wouldn't give for a yummy korma and peshwari naan with a portion of chips!!

*oneandtwo* - congrats on the weight gain! (in my world that's such an odd thing to say! lol)

*JJsmom* - get better soon!!! 

*Breadsticks* - yay for no vomit!! it's been 2 days since I've thrown up too... hope I didn't just jinx myself.

*Sw33tp3a* - that's ridiculous!! 4 hours? did they give you any reason?


----------



## Libbysmum

with my first I had a scan at 17weeks and they wouldnt tell me gender- I had to go back again at 20 weeks to find out. Then DH didn't believe it was a girl so we had a 4d scan a week or two later to confirm it.

Becca- I am so worried that the fax the dr sent to hospital never got there as I have heard nothing from the hospital at all. Last time I was about 7 weeks and got a letter from the hospital but this is ridiculous. Am I going to have this baby before I get the letter admitting me? LOL :)
I haven't put on any weight yet either.


----------



## Wriggley

Hi everyone

sorry ive not been talkative i been very busy and found myself glued to santas grotto :blush: OMG 4 hours is a very long time i get tetchy after half an hour and start pestering reseption about my appointment - this is mainly because you have to pay for parking and its fairly expensive and i normally only put 1 hour on the ticket. 

congratulations to the new comers and im sad to see there have been some new losses :(:(


----------



## tsyhanochka

Well I just woke up from a 2 hour nap....there goes my productive afternoon. Though our dog enjoyed the napping buddy. She's a little 8lbs poodle mix so its like snuggling with a heated toy :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tsyhanochka said:


> Well I just woke up from a 2 hour nap....there goes my productive afternoon. Though our dog enjoyed the napping buddy. She's a little 8lbs poodle mix so its like snuggling with a heated toy :)

I was really hoping that my 2 year old would still be into naps when I got pregnant. When she was younger she'd only nap if I was laying next to her, I was totally looking forward to cuddly naps everyday! but no.... she decided she's too busy for naps. :( oi.


----------



## caro103

Ooh I love nap.times! Be totally gutted if he drops it anytime soon!. Xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

I can just imagine that when the baby comes they will be nap buddies. Molly is an expert snuggled.


----------



## Libbysmum

our DD slept the whole night 9pm-4.30am in her own cot! I was shocked as she hasn't done an all nighter since she was about 10mths old. Huzzah! Let's hope that pattern continues - although 4.30am is a tad early for my liking! 
She has been shortening her naps during the day so maybe this is why? I hope she doesn't cut them out completely...I look forward to her naps every day. I don't know what I would do if she suddenly stops taking them. 
Last night we watched curious george. What a cute movie! DD loved it- I thought she would be bored after 10minutes and go to sleep but nope she watched the entire thing!


----------



## PoppyRiver

Hey I'm Sarah- due 24th July  It's our first so very excited! I had an early scan at 8 weeks after sweet-talking my midwife and everything looks great. Looking forward to 12 week scan on 8th January!

All the best to everyone! xxx


----------



## tsyhanochka

Welcome Poppy! We have a great group of ladies here. My scan is on Wednesday I can't wait to see a heartbeat and set my fears aside.


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi all! I'm Julie. Wow this July group is huge! Im due July 21st. My first real appt is Dec 21st which is taking forever to get here, but now its this Friday! So excited! I'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and maybe a little ultrasound. My mom & my 6 year old daughter want to go with me to my appt. (my husband cant get off work). Im a little nervous since i havent really been sick. Just tiredness & constipation (even with drinking tons of water.). Anways, i would love for my mom to go with me, but what if somethings wrong? Should i go by myself the first time. Everyone is beyond thrilled as this pregnancy was long awaited & we are so excited. But im nervous. I havent vommited one time! I pray its there and healthy on Friday!


----------



## JP19

Hi all,

It's been a while since I posted in here due to been majority busy completing my degree!!

Congrats and welcome to the new bumps! Really sad to see some loss' since I was last on, thinking of you all.

Well having had such a busy few weeks I can honestly say I feel totally rotten... Nausea is a constant and the bloating is uncomfortably painful.. Hoping my Xmas it all settles so I can enjoy my time off work!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling good, I have my first scan on Friday 21st, keepin my fingers crossed all is well but can't help feel very nervous about it to!!

Xx


----------



## dove830

I'm so sick with the flu and was searching the cupboards for something that I might actually be able to keep down, when I came across some ginger ale. I almost wept with relief. I grabbed a glass and some ice, opened it up, but it didn't fizz....I thought maybe it was flat, so I took a small sip....unbeknownst to me, it was actually left over rye from our camping trip in the summer....so even though it was a very small sip, I'm freaking out. I know I'm overreacting, but I can't help it :( I'm so sorry, little bean:(


----------



## Wriggley

forgot to add i have got my 12 week scan monday morning at 8:20am i am nervous and excited


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> Hi all! I'm Julie. Wow this July group is huge! Im due July 21st. My first real appt is Dec 21st which is taking forever to get here, but now its this Friday! So excited! I'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and maybe a little ultrasound. My mom & my 6 year old daughter want to go with me to my appt. (my husband cant get off work). Im a little nervous since i havent really been sick. Just tiredness & constipation (even with drinking tons of water.). Anways, i would love for my mom to go with me, but what if somethings wrong? Should i go by myself the first time. Everyone is beyond thrilled as this pregnancy was long awaited & we are so excited. But im nervous. I havent vommited one time! I pray its there and healthy on Friday!

Hi Julie!! Congrats on your long awaited pregnancy! I hadn't vomited once this entire pregnancy until today! Hopefully it won't happen again! Hope you get to hear the heartbeat! You'll still be early but hopefully they'll be able to find it! It took her a while to find it with me when I was almost 11 weeks. Hopefully they book your scan while you're there!

Congrats to all the new ladies and your pregnancies!!! 

Good luck to all the scans this week! 

I'm hoping my new doc will give me another scan when I go in on Tuesday for my first appt! I'm looking forward to going and seeing her!! If not then at least we can try to hear the heartbeat again!


----------



## tlh97990

don't stress dove i'm sure its fine! some people say its ok to have an actual drink every once and awhile. i never could just because i don't want any reason to blame myself but one sip isn't going to do anything!!!


----------



## donna noble

Welcome to all the new ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been quite sick all day but it does reassure me things are ok! My next scan is the 26th if all goes well I will relax some. I will be 13-14 weeks then!


----------



## Jsmom5

JJsmom said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I'm Julie. Wow this July group is huge! Im due July 21st. My first real appt is Dec 21st which is taking forever to get here, but now its this Friday! So excited! I'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and maybe a little ultrasound. My mom & my 6 year old daughter want to go with me to my appt. (my husband cant get off work). Im a little nervous since i havent really been sick. Just tiredness & constipation (even with drinking tons of water.). Anways, i would love for my mom to go with me, but what if somethings wrong? Should i go by myself the first time. Everyone is beyond thrilled as this pregnancy was long awaited & we are so excited. But im nervous. I havent vommited one time! I pray its there and healthy on Friday!
> 
> Hi Julie!! Congrats on your long awaited pregnancy! I hadn't vomited once this entire pregnancy until today! Hopefully it won't happen again! Hope you get to hear the heartbeat! You'll still be early but hopefully they'll be able to find it! It took her a while to find it with me when I was almost 11 weeks. Hopefully they book your scan while you're there!
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies and your pregnancies!!!
> 
> Good luck to all the scans this week!
> 
> I'm hoping my new doc will give me another scan when I go in on Tuesday for my first appt! I'm looking forward to going and seeing her!! If not then at least we can try to hear the heartbeat again!Click to expand...

 Hi! We have similar sign in names! Congrats to you as well! 

Oh, thank you! I feel better knowing not everyone gets really bad ms. 

I would love to hear the heartbeat :))
Good luck at your appt on Tuesday! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Libbysmum

My DD is 17mths and threw a bit tantrum today because she wanted to wear her dorothy dinosaur dress- It was in the wash basket cause it is dirty...you should have seen the carry on she is so strong minded! I told her she would smell bad if she wore it and would have to wear something that smells nicer. Have since hidden the basket so she wont be forever pulling it out all day long.
Currently making xmas tree ornaments.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Ladies I'm having worrisome thoughts.
I realized I don't want to decorate for Christmas until my scan on Wednesday. I don't think I could tolerate a cheerful home if we get bad news....and ID likely be in the mood for the holidays since we got good news.

I'm scared and have no good reason to be.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope you recessive good news hun


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Can't believe I dared to say I was feeling a little better earlier!!! I think it was just cause I managed to sleep in for the first time in eons. I made the mistake of not eating for over 5 hours... it resulted in me laying in a heap infront of the toilet sobbing my eyes out. It took my hubby almost half an hour to get me to pull myself together. The silly man asked if he should go 50s housewife on me and smack me. (don't worry, he'd never do that. he was just trying to make me smile) I just couldn't pull myself together it was ridiculous. I think it was not eating, nausea, low blood sugar, and all the news about the school shooting. I was just a complete and total mess. Then of course poor Jessie's started sobbing because the thread for the eyeball on her lovely pulled out and she thought it was the end of the world. Hubby was at the end of his tether... both girls sobbing and not much he could do. It was quite the sight honestly. 

*Libbysmum *- congrats on the all-nighter! I totally had to make sure she was still breathing the first time J did that!

*Poppy* - Welcome!

*Jsmom5* - if the worse were to happen... wouldn't it be better to have your mother there for you? You can always ask to have them wait outside until the doctor finds the baby and then have the nurse step out and invite them in! btw, welcome to the group!

*Dove* - one sip is absolutley fine! Don't worry yourself!
*
tsyhanochka* - aww hun, it's completely understandable especially with the amount of bad news we've had on this thread. Pregnancy is some scary stuff. I had a nightmare last night that we lost the baby. It was like I was completely reliving the 6 week mc. Then I woke up and almost threw up. Very reassuring.


----------



## Jsmom5

Thank you BeccaMichelle! I hope you feel better soon. We are deeply saddened by the school shooting! :(

You are right, I would rather have my mom with me as she is just as excited as we are!

Today I was having trouble eating, just lost my appetite. But I eventually ate & I feel much better.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Becca I get like that too if I go too long without eating. I wasn't a snacker before so this small frequent meals thing is hard esp when I have no desires for anything and aversions to lots of things.

And thanks ladies for the reassuring words. I think it was fatigue and hunger at bedtime that did it. When my blood sugar gets low so does my mood apparently. 

And I keep forgetting to take my prenatal!!! I was fine before the bfp never missed one....now every other day I'm forgetting. Gah!


----------



## myra

tsyhanochka said:


> Becca I get lime that too if I go too long without eating. I wasn't a snacker before so this small frequent meals thing is hard esp when I have no desires for anything and aversions to lots of things.
> 
> And thanks ladies for the reassuring words. I think it was fatigue and hunger at bedtime that did it. When my blood sugar gets low so does my mood apparently.
> 
> And I keep forgetting to take my prenatal!!! I was fine before the bfp never missed one....now every other day I'm forgetting. Gah!

Glad to hear you're feeling better! Low blood sugar does a number on me too-I shouldn't have read the news this morning, or at least not until after I had breakfast. But I wasn't hungry and read a couple stories on the school shooting (which I've avoided reading much about til now since I couldn't stand to imagine the horror of it all)...and I sat here sobbing. I would have cried anyways since I finally let myself feel something about that, I was just that much more upset because I hadn't eaten since last night.

As for the prenatals, the only way I remember to take them is to keep them on the bathroom sink and once I take it, I flip the bottle upside down...saves me having to remember "did I or didn't I?" :winkwink:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Mine are in there but still forget....

Ive avoided most stories too.


----------



## Breadsticks

Yesterday was a good day :)

My family is throwing a small baby shower for us when we visit over Christmas. It is super early but it is hard for us to travel often so they figured they'd do a little something right away. Because of this, we've been working on our baby registry and it has been so much fun! Since I have been feeling better we were able to spend a couple hours in store looking around. We weren't the only couples looking but it was funny because all the other ladies were much further along and actually look pregnant! Afterwards we continued the registry online. It has made me that much more excited! We are not big on gender specific items (mostly we don't care much for pink items for a girl, blue for boy) so we went with a zoo animals theme that is gender neutral. We are both big animal lovers, it was hard to resist lol. 

I just absolutely can't wait for July! I want to enjoy the pregnancy, now that I feel better I can, but I really want to hold my baby! I am very impatient ;)

Tsyhanochka, we are scan buddies! Mine is Wednesday morning at 10AM. I can't wait to hear how adorable your little baby is! :D I'm sure your scan will go really well!


----------



## Wriggley

Ek! my 12 week scan is in the morning - nervous and excited!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Anyone having a scan on Tuesday? Mine is at 11.45am - so excited/nervous!


----------



## caro103

good luck all having scans this week! gotta wait until new yrs eve here! xx


----------



## JJsmom

I'm hoping for a scan on Tuesday when I go in but not counting on it. I'm hoping they at least schedule me for one! I'll be 11+6 on Tuesday so not sure what they plan on doing. Hoping to at least hear the heartbeat! Went swimming today and it was a lot of fun! Enjoyed getting out for a bit and have fun with DS and OH! 

Goo luck with the scans this week ladies!!!


----------



## aimee_1691

Wriggley said:


> Ek! my 12 week scan is in the morning - nervous and excited!!!!

Ahhh how exciting!! Good luck hunny :)


----------



## alannadee

caro103 said:


> good luck all having scans this week! gotta wait until new yrs eve here! xx

My scan is New Year's Eve too!!!


----------



## caro103

alannadee said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> good luck all having scans this week! gotta wait until new yrs eve here! xx
> 
> My scan is New Year's Eve too!!!Click to expand...

:D yay scan buddy! x


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else planning on having a doula? I've never had one at either of my two chdrens births but I think it would provide my husband and I with support and we can focus on each other and baby!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck on all the upcoming scans :) I'm waiting impatiently for my next midwife appt so I can hear the heartbeat again. Going so long in between makes me nervous.


----------



## Libbysmum

ProudArmyWife said:


> Good luck on all the upcoming scans :) I'm waiting impatiently for my next midwife appt so I can hear the heartbeat again. Going so long in between makes me nervous.

You are lucky you have heard it. My doctor wont even do it for me until 16wks because he keeps saying it is too soon. bollocks! I went and hired my own doppler so I can listen to it- With my first baby we heard the hb at 10wks so I think he is just too lazy to go get the gel and stuff.:dohh:

I need to get my blood work done this week so I can have it all ready for the 12-14wk ultrasound.:shrug: It is so stinking hot out right now all I want to do is drink fluids and sit under the AC.

Good luck with all the upcoming scans...I pray everyone gets happy news!:flower:


----------



## oneandtwo

I might have a doula, if my friend ends up taking the doula course I'll probably be her first birth know:) it'll be good since my husband won't be there. if not I'll have my two sisters to play doula, they are very supportive!


----------



## tsyhanochka

We are going the midwife route and they have a second one come in when its time to push. But I thought of asking my buff or another good friend to come if the labour seems long to give dh a break. I have 2 people who would be good in this way but I have yet to ask them. I'm sure one if not both would be happy to come support us.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libbysmum said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on all the upcoming scans :) I'm waiting impatiently for my next midwife appt so I can hear the heartbeat again. Going so long in between makes me nervous.
> 
> You are lucky you have heard it. My doctor wont even do it for me until 16wks because he keeps saying it is too soon. bollocks! I went and hired my own doppler so I can listen to it- With my first baby we heard the hb at 10wks so I think he is just too lazy to go get the gel and stuff.:dohh:
> 
> I need to get my blood work done this week so I can have it all ready for the 12-14wk ultrasound.:shrug: It is so stinking hot out right now all I want to do is drink fluids and sit under the AC.
> 
> Good luck with all the upcoming scans...I pray everyone gets happy news!:flower:Click to expand...

Mine won't do it before 13 weeks and she says even the. It can be tricky. I've ony heard the heartbeat from my ultrasound that I had at 9 weeks but what a relief to hear that. I don't go back to see my midwife though until 15 weeks so there's a six week gap of nothing makes me impatient :haha: then i won't have anything till mid feb when we should have out big gender scan :happydance:

Hate all the blood work and pricks that go along with being pregnant :dohh: I think I have to get more done soon and then I have to get my rogham shot since lucky me I'm rh - :dohh: oh well it's all worth it right :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I looked at Doulas for my last pregnancy which we lost. I would hire one but we just don't have the money. I think it will be DH and whatever nurses or doctors are there at the day/night baby arrives. Would love a home birth but scared if something goes wrong cause nearest hospital is a good 15min drive in good traffic.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> I looked at Doulas for my last pregnancy which we lost. I would hire one but we just don't have the money. I think it will be DH and whatever nurses or doctors are there at the day/night baby arrives. Would love a home birth but scared if something goes wrong cause nearest hospital is a good 15min drive in good traffic.

I have a good friend who recently became a doula. Her site actually says that she doesn't think money should be a barrier for any woman that wants a doula and will work with you on figuring something out. Maybe you can find a really nice one like that? 

My husband isn't comfortable with the idea of doula. he thinks it's his job.


----------



## waiting2012

Its been a rough go round... Everything seemed perfect and then I started spotting on my 12th wedding anniversary.. It turned into a m/c yet again. We've decided to not try anymore and in fact have put bd'ing on the back burner or I should say I have until next June when hopefully the dh will go ahead with my plans for a vasectomy. I don't have a problem getting pg, but staying that way, and though my dr thinks my Lupus is making it hard to stay pg, I'm just not in the position to go the route of excessive meds, etc. I'm at peace, I have a beautiful 12 yr old dd, a wonderful 17 yr old son who will graduate in 2013, and gracious step dd who will be 14 in January. As much as I wanted to give my dh another, I've made peace with the fact that it may not be what God has planned for us. 

Much love, and happiness to you all and I hope you understand my not coming sooner. I'm just finally making my way back to BnB.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh no! I'm so sorry you've lost your bean. Hugs my dear.


----------



## JJsmom

waiting2012 said:


> Its been a rough go round... Everything seemed perfect and then I started spotting on my 12th wedding anniversary.. It turned into a m/c yet again. We've decided to not try anymore and in fact have put bd'ing on the back burner or I should say I have until next June when hopefully the dh will go ahead with my plans for a vasectomy. I don't have a problem getting pg, but staying that way, and though my dr thinks my Lupus is making it hard to stay pg, I'm just not in the position to go the route of excessive meds, etc. I'm at peace, I have a beautiful 12 yr old dd, a wonderful 17 yr old son who will graduate in 2013, and gracious step dd who will be 14 in January. As much as I wanted to give my dh another, I've made peace with the fact that it may not be what God has planned for us.
> 
> Much love, and happiness to you all and I hope you understand my not coming sooner. I'm just finally making my way back to BnB.

So sorry to hear about your loss waiting. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sorry for your loss Waiting2012..

how was everyones weekends so far.


----------



## Libbysmum

very sorry to hear of your loss. Take care xo hugs!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh Waiting!! :hugs: I don't know what to say, but I'm glad you're able to find some peace. <3


----------



## SugarBeth

So sorry, Waiting. (((hugs)))

I havent been around lately, as I've been quite sick. Fed up with morning sickness and exhaustion, hoping this time it goes away around 12 weeks instead of 7 1/2 months. 

Turned 9 weeks today! Per everyone's glowing recommendations, I bought some cuties today. I'm addicted! They really are super yummy.


----------



## Breadsticks

waiting2012 said:


> Its been a rough go round... Everything seemed perfect and then I started spotting on my 12th wedding anniversary.. It turned into a m/c yet again. We've decided to not try anymore and in fact have put bd'ing on the back burner or I should say I have until next June when hopefully the dh will go ahead with my plans for a vasectomy. I don't have a problem getting pg, but staying that way, and though my dr thinks my Lupus is making it hard to stay pg, I'm just not in the position to go the route of excessive meds, etc. I'm at peace, I have a beautiful 12 yr old dd, a wonderful 17 yr old son who will graduate in 2013, and gracious step dd who will be 14 in January. As much as I wanted to give my dh another, I've made peace with the fact that it may not be what God has planned for us.
> 
> Much love, and happiness to you all and I hope you understand my not coming sooner. I'm just finally making my way back to BnB.

I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs: I can't even begin to understand what you have gone through. You are a very strong woman and I admire your ability to see the blessings you have. I wish the best for you and your family, you will be in my prayers! Also, congratulations to your son on his upcoming graduation :happydance:


----------



## beachgal

I'm sorry for your loss waiting :(. Best wishes to you and your family oxox


----------



## Cullen44

Hi, I've been lurking for a bit, I'm over on the OD success thread but basically got my BFP on 25/11/2012 at CD47 so I'm estimated due 24-27 July 13 so can I join everyone please :flower:

So far have had one abdo scan at the GP to confirm the pregnancy, having another one tomorrow so hoping to see the hb fluttering, have been really sick in the evenings the last week, nauseous constantly, boobs ache and this morning had a little bit of light beige spotting so hope everything is ok x

I had od done in July, have pcos and had endo and adhesions removed at the od x


----------



## Cullen44

Just reading through some of the posts and wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss Waiting xx


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Cullen!

So sorry for your loss waiting. Xx


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Cullen!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!! Good luck on you scan!


----------



## mvosse

so sorry waiting :(

I've had a killer migraine all weekend, and i think it might be toning down a bit, lucky me, just in time for going to work...LOL.


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry for your loss waiting.


----------



## MrsMcP

Sorry for your loss Waiting xxxx


----------



## xsarahxxannx

kaths101 said:


> xsarahxxannx said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I just found this thread and thought that I would pop over and join you! I am due July 13, 2013 with baby #2 :)
> 
> My son is 10 months old and DH and I tried for him for about 2 years and finally conceived after seeing a fertility specialist and using clomid.
> THIS baby on the other hand was a complete surprise!:thumbup:
> I really didn't think that I could get pregnant without help because of my PCOS, but obviously that wasn't the case. :haha:
> 
> Welcome to the group Sarah. That's an excellent due date :winkwink:
> 
> Bet baby number 2 was a lovely surprise! Have you had a scan yet? I'm still waiting for my date. Haven't even had my booking in appt yet!Click to expand...

:) It certainly was a lovely surprise! I wasn't expecting it at all. I thought that maybe I was dealing with PPD because of how tired and moody I was starting to feel all of a sudden. My doctor prescribed me PROZAC! :dohh:

I actually have had a scan! :) It was at 6+3. I got to see the lovely little heartbeat.


----------



## junemomma09

So sorry waiting!! :(


Its my anniversary today ladies :) married one full year! DH and I will be making breakfast in a few then spending the day together. Also I'm now 11 weeks!!! So close to the second trimester!! I tried easing off my nausea meds cuz I was doing so well on them and I started vomiting again so I had to start taking them every 6 hours again :( at least I'm good as long as I take them.


----------



## caro103

so sorry waiting :(:hugs:

happy anniverysary junemomma! x


----------



## alicecooper

waiting2012 I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Wriggley

I am so sorry for your loss waiting :hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

waiting2012 said:


> Its been a rough go round... Everything seemed perfect and then I started spotting on my 12th wedding anniversary.. It turned into a m/c yet again. We've decided to not try anymore and in fact have put bd'ing on the back burner or I should say I have until next June when hopefully the dh will go ahead with my plans for a vasectomy. I don't have a problem getting pg, but staying that way, and though my dr thinks my Lupus is making it hard to stay pg, I'm just not in the position to go the route of excessive meds, etc. I'm at peace, I have a beautiful 12 yr old dd, a wonderful 17 yr old son who will graduate in 2013, and gracious step dd who will be 14 in January. As much as I wanted to give my dh another, I've made peace with the fact that it may not be what God has planned for us.
> 
> Much love, and happiness to you all and I hope you understand my not coming sooner. I'm just finally making my way back to BnB.


im so very sorry to hear about your loss:cry: i cant believe there is yet another angel in this thread and it is so heartbreaken:cry: i just had my D&C done yesterday and i do indeed plan on trying again as me and dh dont have a child of our own yet but yet im so very scared:cry: but you know atleat we do have children thoug because there is so many woman who keep going threw these losses and yet they dont even wind up with one baby at all!! i wouldnt give up on your dream just yet thou you know i know you probably just dont want the stress of ttc again or have to go threw the heartach of dealing with something like this again but maybe instead of your dh getting a vasectomy you should let god do what he does have plan for you and just maybe maybe your rainbow baby is there at the end of the rainbow just waiting for you:hugs:
you know maybe you should NTNP to see what happens but whatever u do choice to do i really hope everything works out for you and i will be praying for you and ur family<3:hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

So i had my 12 week scan this morning - bladder was not full enough to get all the measurments so i had to have a walk and a drink and had scan again half hour later. everythings looking great :) Baby had a proper wiggle on it haha she made flump bounce so she could get a measurment which was funny to watch :) 

also had my consultant appointment who said i do still have my antibody but it was so weak they couldnt get a tire for it so thats good. Its not a common antibody but OH has got to have a blood test to check hes not got the antibody too because if he has then it makes the pregnancy a lot more simple but its unlikely he had it too 

I measured 12 weeks +4 days which gives me a due date of 27th June!!! SO im going to hang out between you guys and the June roup and i like this little group haha so dont wanna leave if your happy to let me still post :)

heres a pic :)

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c135/naomi411/2012-12-17114807.jpg


----------



## alicecooper

wriggley course you can stick around here! You might be overdue by a few days anyway ;)

When I was pg with DS1 I was given a due date of 30th July but I ended up having him on 14th August lol


----------



## Wriggley

alicecooper said:


> wriggley course you can stick around here! You might be overdue by a few days anyway ;)
> 
> When I was pg with DS1 I was given a due date of 30th July but I ended up having him on 14th August lol

thank you :D 

I wont go over my due date because of my antibodies its more likely il be induced at 38 weeks and if not they will induce me on 40 weeks exactly


----------



## alicecooper

Wriggley said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> wriggley course you can stick around here! You might be overdue by a few days anyway ;)
> 
> When I was pg with DS1 I was given a due date of 30th July but I ended up having him on 14th August lol
> 
> thank you :D
> 
> I wont go over my due date because of my antibodies its more likely il be induced at 38 weeks and if not they will induce me on 40 weeks exactlyClick to expand...

ah fair enough. well either way you can still stick around here lol


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello everyone
just came threw to see how the rest of you were doing and was hurt to read that there was yet another loss:cry:!
i finally went back to the hospital yesterday and they did the d&c and i have to say im starting to feel alot better because i know that soon me and dh can start to try again and i just know that i will have my rainbow baby and hopefully sooner then later.
i was treated like shit yesterday at the hospital excuse my cussing but anyway when i first got to the hospital and got in the back when the doctor came in and i was telling her what all went on she was like oh well i dont know if there going to do the surgrey again since you walked out tuesday they might just send you home and have you take these pills to pass the baby and i told her about the shot they had gave me to try to do that and then when i tried to make her understand why i left the hospital tuesday its like she just didnt and i think she actually was pregnant herself.
anyway she called up the obgyn on call and i had to go threw all of the test again that i went threw on tuesday i had to get blood drawn again the ultrasound which that tech was also a real bitch i mean really i just wanted to leave the hospital again and go to another one but i just wanted to get everything done and over with not only that but i was starting to get very sick and having lots of pain,i actually was thinking that maybe i could just m.c at home but it just never happen no bleeding or nothing just some pain.
when i went in for the ultrasound the tech was asking me why i was back because she remember me from being there the other day and i told her that i rather not talk about it well she was like real rudely well i need to know because i need to know what to tell the radioiloys<sorry cant spell so im thinking to myself well why dont u just call the damn doctor up and ask them whats going on but instead of doing that i scream to her i lost my fing baby there are you happy and then i cover my face up with the blankets and begging to cry:cry: after that was over with i went back upstairs and about a hour later the ob on call finally came to talk to me and omg rude was not even the word for how she treated me not at ALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! she told me that she shouldnt do the surgery because what makes her think that i wasnt going to walk out again like i did on tuesday so my dh told her because he was there this time and she was like well why werent u here on tuesday and i scream at her because he didnt fing KNOW and i asked her why she was being so damn rude i mean like i said i wanted to get up and leave but dh told me that we justed needed to get this over with and even after i had the surgery done they rush me out of there i just cant believe the way i was treated and i was told to follow up with the ob that did the surgery but i WILL NOT! go back to see her matter fact i just called my obgyn that took care of me with my son and that i was about to start dealing with for this pregnancy before it eneded and made a appointment to see her and this way maybe i can get some answers of what went wrong and she can help us get pregnant again and i tell you one thing i will NEVER in my LIFE DEAL with any other doctor beside her and her partner for any of my pregnancy again!!
well im gonna to go lay down im very tired and need to rest up hope all is well with everyone else and i pray to god that there will be no more angels


----------



## alannadee

im having a bit of a downer today. Went for my booking in bloods, (the midwife couldnt get any blood when i went 2 weeks ago!)
spoke to a midwife cos i have had a bit more spotting and she said it was prob left over clots from the bleed i had, but with my scan being in 2 weeks they wouldnt bother scanning me. So i told her its ok, ive been listening to baby's hb on a doppler so that has reassured me. She basically told me that there is no way i would have heard baby, they wouldnt even listen under 12 weeks. but she couldnt tell me what i had heard, i know it wasnt my heartbeat, i could find that and i could find the placenta, so was i imaging the 'other' really fast heartbeat???
so i feel really crappy now, dreading having my scan, and to top it all im off to France for 10 days on friday so hoping nothing goes wrong while im away.


----------



## Wriggley

ilovehim91810 said:


> hello everyone
> just came threw to see how the rest of you were doing and was hurt to read that there was yet another loss:cry:!
> i finally went back to the hospital yesterday and they did the d&c and i have to say im starting to feel alot better because i know that soon me and dh can start to try again and i just know that i will have my rainbow baby and hopefully sooner then later.
> i was treated like shit yesterday at the hospital excuse my cussing but anyway when i first got to the hospital and got in the back when the doctor came in and i was telling her what all went on she was like oh well i dont know if there going to do the surgrey again since you walked out tuesday they might just send you home and have you take these pills to pass the baby and i told her about the shot they had gave me to try to do that and then when i tried to make her understand why i left the hospital tuesday its like she just didnt and i think she actually was pregnant herself.
> anyway she called up the obgyn on call and i had to go threw all of the test again that i went threw on tuesday i had to get blood drawn again the ultrasound which that tech was also a real bitch i mean really i just wanted to leave the hospital again and go to another one but i just wanted to get everything done and over with not only that but i was starting to get very sick and having lots of pain,i actually was thinking that maybe i could just m.c at home but it just never happen no bleeding or nothing just some pain.
> when i went in for the ultrasound the tech was asking me why i was back because she remember me from being there the other day and i told her that i rather not talk about it well she was like real rudely well i need to know because i need to know what to tell the radioiloys<sorry cant spell so im thinking to myself well why dont u just call the damn doctor up and ask them whats going on but instead of doing that i scream to her i lost my fing baby there are you happy and then i cover my face up with the blankets and begging to cry:cry: after that was over with i went back upstairs and about a hour later the ob on call finally came to talk to me and omg rude was not even the word for how she treated me not at ALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!! she told me that she shouldnt do the surgery because what makes her think that i wasnt going to walk out again like i did on tuesday so my dh told her because he was there this time and she was like well why werent u here on tuesday and i scream at her because he didnt fing KNOW and i asked her why she was being so damn rude i mean like i said i wanted to get up and leave but dh told me that we justed needed to get this over with and even after i had the surgery done they rush me out of there i just cant believe the way i was treated and i was told to follow up with the ob that did the surgery but i WILL NOT! go back to see her matter fact i just called my obgyn that took care of me with my son and that i was about to start dealing with for this pregnancy before it eneded and made a appointment to see her and this way maybe i can get some answers of what went wrong and she can help us get pregnant again and i tell you one thing i will NEVER in my LIFE DEAL with any other doctor beside her and her partner for any of my pregnancy again!!
> well im gonna to go lay down im very tired and need to rest up hope all is well with everyone else and i pray to god that there will be no more angels

:hugs: that is AWFUL hun im so sorry you were treated so badly :(


----------



## Wriggley

alannadee said:


> im having a bit of a downer today. Went for my booking in bloods, (the midwife couldnt get any blood when i went 2 weeks ago!)
> spoke to a midwife cos i have had a bit more spotting and she said it was prob left over clots from the bleed i had, but with my scan being in 2 weeks they wouldnt bother scanning me. So i told her its ok, ive been listening to baby's hb on a doppler so that has reassured me. She basically told me that there is no way i would have heard baby, they wouldnt even listen under 12 weeks. but she couldnt tell me what i had heard, i know it wasnt my heartbeat, i could find that and i could find the placenta, so was i imaging the 'other' really fast heartbeat???
> so i feel really crappy now, dreading having my scan, and to top it all im off to France for 10 days on friday so hoping nothing goes wrong while im away.

:hugs: what doppler are you using? some pic it up at 10 weeks but i seen some ladies on here pick it up earlier!


----------



## alannadee

Wriggley said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> im having a bit of a downer today. Went for my booking in bloods, (the midwife couldnt get any blood when i went 2 weeks ago!)
> spoke to a midwife cos i have had a bit more spotting and she said it was prob left over clots from the bleed i had, but with my scan being in 2 weeks they wouldnt bother scanning me. So i told her its ok, ive been listening to baby's hb on a doppler so that has reassured me. She basically told me that there is no way i would have heard baby, they wouldnt even listen under 12 weeks. but she couldnt tell me what i had heard, i know it wasnt my heartbeat, i could find that and i could find the placenta, so was i imaging the 'other' really fast heartbeat???
> so i feel really crappy now, dreading having my scan, and to top it all im off to France for 10 days on friday so hoping nothing goes wrong while im away.
> 
> :hugs: what doppler are you using? some pic it up at 10 weeks but i seen some ladies on here pick it up earlier!Click to expand...

its a angelsounds one, i was only using it yesterday and laughing cos everytime i found 'heartbeat' it would move and i would have to find it again.


----------



## Aaisrie

*first page updated!!*

AFM I've got my 2nd early scan on Wednesday at 10 :) hope Moonbaby is fine. Took the other 2 to see Santa yesterday, really wiped me out, felt soooo ill today as a result :(


----------



## monro84

alannadee said:


> im having a bit of a downer today. Went for my booking in bloods, (the midwife couldnt get any blood when i went 2 weeks ago!)
> spoke to a midwife cos i have had a bit more spotting and she said it was prob left over clots from the bleed i had, but with my scan being in 2 weeks they wouldnt bother scanning me. So i told her its ok, ive been listening to baby's hb on a doppler so that has reassured me. She basically told me that there is no way i would have heard baby, they wouldnt even listen under 12 weeks. but she couldnt tell me what i had heard, i know it wasnt my heartbeat, i could find that and i could find the placenta, so was i imaging the 'other' really fast heartbeat???
> so i feel really crappy now, dreading having my scan, and to top it all im off to France for 10 days on friday so hoping nothing goes wrong while im away.

Go on you tube and look at videos of doppler baby heart beats for your week more than likele it is the baby's heart beat I just ordered a sonoline b 3 mhz probe doppler Thurs and received it Sat at 8 weeks. It took me 30 min to an hr but I finally found the baby's heart beat. Last night tried it again and found it with in 5 mins. So don't worry I believe it is the baby's heart beat your hearing and they are right it does sound like a galloping noise. :happydance:


----------



## alannadee

I went for another listen, and I'm convinced its the baby, I can find my pulse, and hear the swooshing placenta and then there is the galloping horse heartbeat. Decided midwife was just grumpy!!!!


----------



## monro84

alannadee said:


> I went for another listen, and I'm convinced its the baby, I can find my pulse, and hear the swooshing placenta and then there is the galloping horse heartbeat. Decided midwife was just grumpy!!!!

thats great:happydance: also anytime you here the swoosh you can usually hear the baby right beside it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Re:heartbeat : my doctor was able to find DD's heartbeat at 8 weeks along. It was during an ultrasound, but he put it on speaker and it sounded amazing! The midwife found it again on her Doppler at 10 weeks, so it's definitely possible to hear. Haven't gotten to hear this baby's heartbeat yet, we have to wait until January 2nd, they said theyd do it then.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: ilovehim, sorry how you were treated :(

alannadee, sounds like the midwife was just grumpy!! they don't listen in here until 16wks cos it can be tricky to find but that doesn't mean its impossible! sounds like your hearing it to me :) xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok. 



PoppyRiver said:


> Hey I'm Sarah- due 24th July  It's our first so very excited! I had an early scan at 8 weeks after sweet-talking my midwife and everything looks great. Looking forward to 12 week scan on 8th January!
> 
> All the best to everyone! xxx

Congratulations, hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months. 



Jsmom5 said:


> Hi all! I'm Julie. Wow this July group is huge! Im due July 21st. My first real appt is Dec 21st which is taking forever to get here, but now its this Friday! So excited! I'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and maybe a little ultrasound. My mom & my 6 year old daughter want to go with me to my appt. (my husband cant get off work). Im a little nervous since i havent really been sick. Just tiredness & constipation (even with drinking tons of water.). Anways, i would love for my mom to go with me, but what if somethings wrong? Should i go by myself the first time. Everyone is beyond thrilled as this pregnancy was long awaited & we are so excited. But im nervous. I havent vommited one time! I pray its there and healthy on Friday!


Congratulations, I'm due for a scan on Friday 21st too :) I am really looking forward to it, as I havent had many symptoms either. Might not be a bad thing to have your mum with you, just in case x Hope your scan goes well.



JP19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted in here due to been majority busy completing my degree!!
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the new bumps! Really sad to see some loss' since I was last on, thinking of you all.
> 
> Well having had such a busy few weeks I can honestly say I feel totally rotten... Nausea is a constant and the bloating is uncomfortably painful.. Hoping my Xmas it all settles so I can enjoy my time off work!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling good, I have my first scan on Friday 21st, keepin my fingers crossed all is well but can't help feel very nervous about it to!!
> 
> Xx

Congratulations on finishing your degree, must feel great to have it completed. Hope your nausea settles over xmas. I have my first scan on the 21st too, and cant wait, although I am a bit nervous too. 



Cullen44 said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for a bit, I'm over on the OD success thread but basically got my BFP on 25/11/2012 at CD47 so I'm estimated due 24-27 July 13 so can I join everyone please :flower:
> 
> So far have had one abdo scan at the GP to confirm the pregnancy, having another one tomorrow so hoping to see the hb fluttering, have been really sick in the evenings the last week, nauseous constantly, boobs ache and this morning had a little bit of light beige spotting so hope everything is ok x
> 
> I had od done in July, have pcos and had endo and adhesions removed at the od x

Congratulations, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months. 



junemomma09 said:


> So sorry waiting!! :(
> 
> 
> Its my anniversary today ladies :) married one full year! DH and I will be making breakfast in a few then spending the day together. Also I'm now 11 weeks!!! So close to the second trimester!! I tried easing off my nausea meds cuz I was doing so well on them and I started vomiting again so I had to start taking them every 6 hours again :( at least I'm good as long as I take them.

Congratulations on your anniversary :) 





alannadee said:


> im having a bit of a downer today. Went for my booking in bloods, (the midwife couldnt get any blood when i went 2 weeks ago!)
> spoke to a midwife cos i have had a bit more spotting and she said it was prob left over clots from the bleed i had, but with my scan being in 2 weeks they wouldnt bother scanning me. So i told her its ok, ive been listening to baby's hb on a doppler so that has reassured me. She basically told me that there is no way i would have heard baby, they wouldnt even listen under 12 weeks. but she couldnt tell me what i had heard, i know it wasnt my heartbeat, i could find that and i could find the placenta, so was i imaging the 'other' really fast heartbeat???
> so i feel really crappy now, dreading having my scan, and to top it all im off to France for 10 days on friday so hoping nothing goes wrong while im away.

Sorry to hear of your problems with the midwife. Enjoy your trip to France:) 



Aaisrie said:


> *first page updated!!*
> 
> AFM I've got my 2nd early scan on Wednesday at 10 :) hope Moonbaby is fine. Took the other 2 to see Santa yesterday, really wiped me out, felt soooo ill today as a result :(

Will keep my fingers crossed the scan shows everything as fine x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I must say... last time around I met a lot of grumpy midwives. Thankfully the one I had during delivery was nice but a lot of them were just 'off' I don't know... maybe it has to do with working on the NHS and always being understaffed, undersupplied etc etc? 

My ms is still kicking about. :( Other fun symptoms are starting to join the party as well. I'll suddenly get really warm, dizzy and feel like passing out. It happened OODLES of times with my last baby so I'm guessing it's just normal for me. Always worse when it happened out shopping or something. I can't tell you how many times my hubby stood next to me while I basically sat on the floor in a corner of Boots of WHS. It's crazy. Must say, it was a bit easier to deal with then than now though. Toddlers don't understand that you need to put your head between your legs and not move for 2 minutes! 

Can't wait for Friday! Mom and Dad arrive on Saturday for about a week and hubby's got from friday till Jan 7th off from work. It'll be nice just hang out with family and relax for a while! (As long as I can make it through this week!!)

oh *Wriggley*!! It's a proper looking little baby! :D I love it when the scans start looking like babies instead of blobs or aliens! :D Congrats!


----------



## tlh97990

so i decided to change OB/Gyns. The one i had been seeing doesn't have very good bedside manners and is really quick to prescribe medication or tell you to just deal with it. i have had a lot of cramping and pain on one side and she told me to get over it that its part of pregnancy. it really upset because its not like this is my first pregnancy. i experienced discomfort the first time around but never pain where i felt that i couldn't work. when i told her i felt that way she said she'd call me back. that was last wednesday and i still haven't heard anything!

i have set up a new appointment with a different doctor in a different office for january 2nd i'll be 12 weeks then so hopefully they do a scan and i like this doctor! i've heard good things about the new one when the old one she just started practicing i think. so wish me luck!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> so i decided to change OB/Gyns. The one i had been seeing doesn't have very good bedside manners and is really quick to prescribe medication or tell you to just deal with it. i have had a lot of cramping and pain on one side and she told me to get over it that its part of pregnancy. it really upset because its not like this is my first pregnancy. i experienced discomfort the first time around but never pain where i felt that i couldn't work. when i told her i felt that way she said she'd call me back. that was last wednesday and i still haven't heard anything!
> 
> i have set up a new appointment with a different doctor in a different office for january 2nd i'll be 12 weeks then so hopefully they do a scan and i like this doctor! i've heard good things about the new one when the old one she just started practicing i think. so wish me luck!

The best part about the American system. Don't like the doctor? GO TO ANOTHER ONE! *grins* I hope the new one is so much better! 

My next appt is the 3rd... nervous!


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> so i decided to change OB/Gyns. The one i had been seeing doesn't have very good bedside manners and is really quick to prescribe medication or tell you to just deal with it. i have had a lot of cramping and pain on one side and she told me to get over it that its part of pregnancy. it really upset because its not like this is my first pregnancy. i experienced discomfort the first time around but never pain where i felt that i couldn't work. when i told her i felt that way she said she'd call me back. that was last wednesday and i still haven't heard anything!
> 
> i have set up a new appointment with a different doctor in a different office for january 2nd i'll be 12 weeks then so hopefully they do a scan and i like this doctor! i've heard good things about the new one when the old one she just started practicing i think. so wish me luck!
> 
> The best part about the American system. Don't like the doctor? GO TO ANOTHER ONE! *grins* I hope the new one is so much better!
> 
> My next appt is the 3rd... nervous!Click to expand...

and that is why i don't understand how any us doctor could be a dick to their patients you don't HAVE to see them!! i got into a little argument with the receptionist at my last appt cause she wanted me to see a different doctor then who i want to see. i said i don't care what YOU want me to do,.i want to see Dr.x so schedule the appt when she has availability i won't see another doctor....ya she doesn't like me so much now haha! i just don't get it,.its consumerism here, they should treat their "customers" nicely if they want any business at all! id just as soon leave this drs office (its a military facility, so they try to treat you like livestock) and find a civilian doctor that gives a crap before i see a doctor at this clinic that i am not comfortable with. They doubt me, i know it. but they don't know i drove 4+hrs round trip to see a good ob during my last pregnancy LOL 

rant over *giggle*


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*oneandtwo* - my ob's office has 7 doctors in it or something... and they want you to see all of them during your appointments so you'll know whoever is on call when you deliver. Honestly, I was sooo out of it during delivery last time that I don't think I really care who's down there! So I'm going to continue to ask for the doctor's I want to see for my checkups. Plus, they start doing internal exams at 36 weeks! Definitely sticking with female docs I know for those appointments! 

As much as they cost and as many of them as there are, they should all be bending over backwards to make you comfortable and happy! That was the one thing I was looking forward to having a baby in America instead of the UK this time. It's so nice to have all the ultrasound equipment in office instead of having to go over to the hospital to have scans done. Plus I'm very excited about having a private room at the hospital for delivery AND recovery. My hubby gets to stay all night - reclining chair for him to sleep in - they won't make him leave!


----------



## tlh97990

I have military health insurance so i had to go through a bunch of hoops to switch doctors since i need referrals. We live 2 hours away from the closest military base so i'm lucky and get civiilian doctors. But they said if i'm not comfortable with my doctor i can get a new referral to see a different one. so i'm happy! 

in the UK do you not have a choice at all in your medical care during pregnancy? that doesn't seem right.

i don't think all offices in the US have ultrasounds in office. For my first pregnancy i had to go to the hopsital for ultrasounds but it was a small town. here the doctors have the machine in their office and i love it!!


----------



## myra

I told my students today (13 year olds). Their reactions were cute!

They were a combination of excited and also offended that I didn't tell them sooner. They wanted to know why, if I've known for 3 months, would I hold out on them. My explanation that most people usually wait until 12 weeks didn't soothe them too much, but it was sweet all the same. 

All my male students want me to have a boy; the females want me to have a girl. One boy told me to eat lots of meat so I could make sure it was a boy (guess he heard the old wives take that craving protein=boy; sweets=girl...we haven't gotten to the biology unit yet so he doesn't know the sex was determined 3 months ago!)

One student said he was ready to be the baby's godfather. Another student said it all made sense now because she thought I had "bladder issues'" as she put it, since I kept stepping out to the bathroom during her class. And there were even a few students who were already pretty certain I was pregnant but didn't want to ask in case it would be rude. It was a fun day:)


----------



## tlh97990

that's funny myra glad they took it well!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Wiggley what a gorgeous scan pic! So exciting for you. Glad you got great news! I can hardly wait til our scan! I have to wait til after Christmas!
Myra that is classic from 13 year olds! How cool that you can share that with them and get all those lovely responses! So cute. It makes me miss teaching- just a little bit.

It is super hot here at the moment and it made sleeping difficult. I hope everyone has a good day and that their ms subsides soon. Mine comes and goes...some times I can be feeling icky then the next hour be fine.

DD keeps wanting to use the doppler. I keep telling her it isn't a toy. Kids!


----------



## donna noble

So I'm fairly sure I heard baby's hb tonight! It was much faster than mine. I tried counting and I came up with 130-140. I thought a little slow but ok I guess for 12 weeks.


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, that is adorable! Kids say some of the cutest things :) I love how the boys want you to have a boy and the girls want you to have a girl :haha: So cute!

Donna, so glad you found the heartbeat! It must be very reassuring :)

Libbysmum, that is so funny that your daughter wants to use the doppler so much! Everything is a toy, right? ;)

Nikki, how horrible! I can't believe after everything they are still treating you so rudely. You should definitely complain. I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon, you will need to keep us updated on how everything goes!

As for me, I am ravenous today! My appetite hadn't changed too much over the week even though I wasn't throwing up but today it has really kicked back in! My husband still has work for a few more hours so I don't want to eat a full meal before he gets home and not be hungry at all. I have actually spent a majority of the day downstairs picking up instead of lying in bed, I'm not super energetic but I have been feeling better each day!


----------



## myra

Breadsticks said:


> ...
> 
> As for me, I am ravenous today! My appetite hadn't changed too much over the week even though I wasn't throwing up but today it has really kicked back in! My husband still has work for a few more hours so I don't want to eat a full meal before he gets home and not be hungry at all. I have actually spent a majority of the day downstairs picking up instead of lying in bed, I'm not super energetic but I have been feeling better each day!

I've felt the same today- so HUNGRY- felt like I was eating all day. I realized at lunch that today is the first day in long time that I wasn't exhausted and wishing to be back in bed! I hope that's a sign of good things to come with more and more energy on the way! Also, in the 10 hours I was at work, I had to pee 10 times-- it was getting ridiculous!:wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

myra said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As for me, I am ravenous today! My appetite hadn't changed too much over the week even though I wasn't throwing up but today it has really kicked back in! My husband still has work for a few more hours so I don't want to eat a full meal before he gets home and not be hungry at all. I have actually spent a majority of the day downstairs picking up instead of lying in bed, I'm not super energetic but I have been feeling better each day!
> 
> I've felt the same today- so HUNGRY- felt like I was eating all day. I realized at lunch that today is the first day in long time that I wasn't exhausted and wishing to be back in bed! I hope that's a sign of good things to come with more and more energy on the way! Also, in the 10 hours I was at work, I had to pee 10 times-- it was getting ridiculous!:wacko:Click to expand...

Here too - it's terrible, but even just after I finish eating, I start thinking about what to eat next! My mind is constantly wandering to food. When it's not, I'm usually zonked out or begging for sleep. I'm always tired, I take a few naps a day now! I'm not sure how I'm going to get through the holidays, it'll be quite a bit of running around and most likely no time for a single nap!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I replenished my crystallized ginger stock. Bought saltines finally. And a box of clementines since dh said they didn't have any when he went yesterday. So I took a photo of where they were.... right next to the GIANT sign that says clementines! LOL

MS is still with me. And I feel pretty tired. All I want for Christmas is an appetite. I bought popcicles tonight too. Actually I went with the intention of clemmies, crackers and gift cards...walked out without the gift cards! Woops.

Had some cramping but I can trace it to food and GI pain so I'm not worrying. I have the scan Wednesday which will hopefully set my fears aside so I can start feeling more positive.


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, oh my goodness me too on the peeing! Geez, my husband makes fun of me so much for it :haha: I don't know what I'll do when we drive out to see family for Christmas, 6-7 hours of driving will be interesting with me needing to stop every half hour or so!

SugarBeth, yep, I'm wondering about the holidays too! I think I'll be so excited to see family that I will be OK but we'll see! My mom is trying to plan a lot of stuff for us to do and I'm just wanting to lie around and relax/talk with everyone lol.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Is it normal that I'm not really peeing all the time? I get up some nights but during the day its no more than before. I can see I'm not dehydrated...pee colour and all. But should this be something to worry over? Also I'm barely getting a bulge in my pelvic area. I know I've said this before just not sure if in this thread. I'm not thin but my weight is in my hips bum and thighs mostly so I thought I might show more. I'm 5'8 so maybe I will just take longer?


----------



## Breadsticks

tsyhanochka said:


> Is it normal that I'm not really peeing all the time? I get up some nights but during the day its no more than before. I can see I'm not dehydrated...pee colour and all. But should this be something to worry over? Also I'm barely getting a bulge in my pelvic area. I know I've said this before just not sure if in this thread. I'm not thin but my weight is in my hips bum and thighs mostly so I thought I might show more. I'm 5'8 so maybe I will just take longer?

I would think that as long as you're not dehydrated it should be fine. But it's always worth a mention to your doctor if it worries you :)


----------



## MissFox

I think you will just show later being on the taller side. 
I'm nauseas all day everyday but no puking. So hard to make it through work sometimes.

Cute how your students responded!! I remember my favorite high school teacher announcing she was pregnant. She was laughing because she hid it for 6 months!!


----------



## SugarBeth

tsyhanochka said:


> Is it normal that I'm not really peeing all the time? I get up some nights but during the day its no more than before. I can see I'm not dehydrated...pee colour and all. But should this be something to worry over? Also I'm barely getting a bulge in my pelvic area. I know I've said this before just not sure if in this thread. I'm not thin but my weight is in my hips bum and thighs mostly so I thought I might show more. I'm 5'8 so maybe I will just take longer?

Showing is normal. I'm 5'7 and last time I didn't show until I was about 25 weeks. I was just flat stomached until I suddenly popped. Don't seem to be as lucky this time though, last time I had ab muscles - this time they just gave up! :haha:

I also didn't pee any more often last time. This time, holy cow I pee every five minutes. But last time there was no difference. Even at 9 months pregnant, I never got up at night to pee. Wasn't dehydrated, just wasn't the way that pregnancy went.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks ladies. I know I'm worrying needlessly. I can't help it seems to be my nature. My mom said she didn't show with me until 6 or 7 months but she's short... 5'1 and I'm not built like her. And I was her 3rd kid. I can ask my aunt at Christmas dinner next week. I'm built more like her so maybe she can shed some light. That is...if we tell her.


----------



## tsyhanochka

And my favourite bits were the kid who said they were ready to be the god father....the bladder issues comment and the ones who thought so but didn't want to be rude!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Tsyhan- I barely showed with my first until about 5 months then one day it just looked huge...I am not really showing much right now- just look a bit fat rather than pregnant. I remember at work the PE teacher was talking to me about if I was going to work Full time and me thinking "what the heck? Can't you see my giant pregnant belly?" I obviously didn't look as huge to him as I did to me. LOL. 
And as for Pee...I get up maybe once in the night to pee...that is all. I think I have pretty tight ab muscles from dancing and stuff before I had my DD. I think maybe that is why I don't need to pee that much at night. During the day though especially if I been driving the car I seem to need to go as soon as I stand up. Thinking the breaking and stuff puts pressure on my bladder.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm 5'6" and I didn't start showing with DS for quite some time. I can't really remember when it was but it was in my 4th or 5th month. This time I'm still not showing but I do see where my tummy is starting to change just a small bit. 

Today I've been cramping off and on. I really am hoping to hear the baby's heartbeat tomorrow if we don't get another scan. We went swimming yesterday and hoping that I just overworked some muscles. I didn't necessarily swim so much but we did play monkey in the middle and stuff in the pool. Just had fun.


----------



## alannadee

Talking of peeing, I have to get up ruffle every 2 hours in the night to pee!! Dreading my 20 hours coach trip to France, told hubby we better be sat near the loo as that will he where I spend most of my time!! Lol
Again thought my ms had started to clear up, was just feeling grotty the last few days, then home late last night from visiting friends and only just made the &#128701;in time! Think I can cope if I'm only sick every few days. 
Can't believe how close I am to 12 weeks!!!


----------



## mummySS

I have a ridiculously large bump and i'm 5'0"!! Think it def shows earlier in short people! 

But i def wouldn't worry, everyone looks different at different stages.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm showing already but this is baby 3 and I definitely think it shows earlier in subsequent pregnancies. Everyone's body is different it doesn't matter where you carry your weight or your height pregnancy is just different for everyone. Also remember the uterus doesn't even start to come above the pelvic bone until 10-12 weeks, so anything before then is just fat intestines lolol


----------



## Aaisrie

tlh97990 said:


> I have military health insurance so i had to go through a bunch of hoops to switch doctors since i need referrals. We live 2 hours away from the closest military base so i'm lucky and get civiilian doctors. But they said if i'm not comfortable with my doctor i can get a new referral to see a different one. so i'm happy!
> 
> in the UK do you not have a choice at all in your medical care during pregnancy? that doesn't seem right.
> 
> i don't think all offices in the US have ultrasounds in office. For my first pregnancy i had to go to the hopsital for ultrasounds but it was a small town. here the doctors have the machine in their office and i love it!!

In both my labours I haven't met any of the staff before. Generally you're seen in the community with a midwife (except for your booking in and 20 week scan where you're seen at whatever hospital you plan to birth in) unless you're considered high risk where you'd be seen by the hospital midwife/consultant throughout your pregnancy. 
When you go into labour you just ring the hospital you're booked in at and roll up but you probably won't know the staff.


----------



## JJsmom

Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.


----------



## tsyhanochka

JJsmom said:


> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.

That's a worry for me...getting sick. DH has some virus right now that I think I've had a touch of. But he's even had a fever so I think he is too run down. I'm thinking all the rest I'm getting us helping me stay well. He's been so good to let me nap and rest since I'm so tired. And when I'm not tired I seem to be sick from MS. 


Feel better JJ. Hope they give you ideas how to shake this. If you are coughing so much that's probably where your cramps are from...working those abs.


----------



## myra

JJsmom said:


> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.

Yay!!! I hope that you have a great appointment and that you like your new doc!...and that they can help out with that cold!!


----------



## myra

alannadee said:


> Talking of peeing, I have to get up ruffle every 2 hours in the night to pee!! Dreading my 20 hours coach trip to France, told hubby we better be sat near the loo as that will he where I spend most of my time!! Lol
> Again thought my ms had started to clear up, was just feeling grotty the last few days, then home late last night from visiting friends and only just made the &#128701;in time! Think I can cope if I'm only sick every few days.
> Can't believe how close I am to 12 weeks!!!

Oh my-that's rough!! I'm thankful that the majority of my peeing is during the day...there was a period when I was getting up 2-3 times a night but now its just once, occasionally twice. People would tell me to cut back on liquids a couple hours before bed but I'm not sure how much that helped if at all. Good luck on your flight!!


----------



## mummySS

Hi girls, had my 12 week scan today and thankfully all is well! They have bumped me ahead to 12.5 weeks so my due date is now June 29th! I'm sure it'll be late anyway so i think it'll still be a July baby... 

Here's a pic of little pumpkin:
 



Attached Files:







Pumpkin.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> *oneandtwo* - my ob's office has 7 doctors in it or something... and they want you to see all of them during your appointments so you'll know whoever is on call when you deliver. Honestly, I was sooo out of it during delivery last time that I don't think I really care who's down there! So I'm going to continue to ask for the doctor's I want to see for my checkups. Plus, they start doing internal exams at 36 weeks! Definitely sticking with female docs I know for those appointments!
> 
> As much as they cost and as many of them as there are, they should all be bending over backwards to make you comfortable and happy! That was the one thing I was looking forward to having a baby in America instead of the UK this time. It's so nice to have all the ultrasound equipment in office instead of having to go over to the hospital to have scans done. Plus I'm very excited about having a private room at the hospital for delivery AND recovery. My hubby gets to stay all night - reclining chair for him to sleep in - they won't make him leave!

thats how this office is. i was like im.not seeing 5 different doctors for 9 months so i vaguely.remember the person I'll end up spending an hr with. i flat out told her i didn't care who delivered me im not seeing a bunch of doctors, i have quite a medical history and complications and im.bot going to sit there and re explain things every time. i HATE that!!

with each of my births not only was my husband there, but for the last two children my kids.got to stay in.hospital with us too!! actually right after i had my third, my middle son came up to me and whispered in my ear "why'd the baby come out your weiner" lmao the nurses died laughing! it was great to have our whole.family there.

tlh is right though, not every office has us machines in office my first two pregnancies they did not, i had.to go to a different clinic to be scanned. i much prefer the offices with the machines right there!



tlh97990 said:


> I have military health insurance so i had to go through a bunch of hoops to switch doctors since i need referrals. We live 2 hours away from the closest military base so i'm lucky and get civiilian doctors. But they said if i'm not comfortable with my doctor i can get a new referral to see a different one. so i'm happy!
> 
> in the UK do you not have a choice at all in your medical care during pregnancy? that doesn't seem right.
> 
> i don't think all offices in the US have ultrasounds in office. For my first pregnancy i had to go to the hopsital for ultrasounds but it was a small town. here the doctors have the machine in their office and i love it!!

we were.the same, two hours.from an mtf. BUT if you switch to tricare standard you don't need referrals, you can see who ever you want and switch whenever you want. There is some out of pocket expense but it isn't much. this is my first.time dealing with mtf and i hate.it and wish my husband had not switched us to prime! the area is a lot more populated there are like 3-4 civilian hospitals within an hour of here. so it wouldn't be bad.to.find a civilian doctor that cared!


----------



## MrsMcP

mummySS said:


> Hi girls, had my 12 week scan today and thankfully all is well! They have bumped me ahead to 12.5 weeks so my due date is now June 29th! I'm sure it'll be late anyway so i think it'll still be a July baby...
> 
> Here's a pic of little pumpkin:

Oh WOW congratulations!!! I'm so ready for my 12 week scan now... the waiting is killing me!! I have mine on Christmas eve... 5 more days to go! :happydance:

Can't wait to see my beautiful baby on the screen and then show it off to the world! x


----------



## junemomma09

Have a checkup appt today!! :) I'm wondering if they'll try to listen for babys heartbeat :)


----------



## tlh97990

yeah my sister in law had to deal with mtf during her pregnancy last year and she hated it so i didn't want to deal with it and i'm glad i dont have to being this far away. it's a pain to get referrals but my pcp is really good about doing them so i haven't had issues yet


----------



## TTDuck

JJsmom said:


> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.

if it makes you feel any better (or hopeful), I've had a cold for almost 2 weeks and my doc said over the counter meds are ok. I still avoid taking them unless I really need to take the edge off. I just started sleeping with a humidifier last night and I didn't keep myself up all night coughing! hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Woohoo 12 weeks today!!! Only 28 more to go :haha: 

We are creeping closer to 2nd tri!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies
just came in to do alittle stocking:cry: everyones 12weeks scans look so good:cry: i wouldve been turning 12weeks this sunday:-( i still cant believe im not pregnant anymore its already been a week today and it just feels like it only happen yesterday:cry: i really wish the best for the rest of you though and hopefully i'll be pregnant again soon:-( i just wish i was still pregnant with the rest of you,i miss chatting with all of you but i cant bare to come in here everyday because it just hurts to bad right now:cry: i cant wait to hear what everyone is having and to see pics of the newborn babys hopefully i wont be to far behind u guys!
to my suprise ive already stop bleeding and in 2weeks when my utreus is healed up im gonna start trying again!! ive heard about woman who didnt even get a period between m/c and getting pregnant again so who knows maybe ill get my :bfp: next month<3 pray for me ladies and ill do the same for all of u


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ilove him we are praying you get your :bfp: and wish the best for you. take time to heal and rest.


----------



## TonyaG

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies
> just came in to do alittle stocking:cry: everyones 12weeks scans look so good:cry: i wouldve been turning 12weeks this sunday:-( i still cant believe im not pregnant anymore its already been a week today and it just feels like it only happen yesterday:cry: i really wish the best for the rest of you though and hopefully i'll be pregnant again soon:-( i just wish i was still pregnant with the rest of you,i miss chatting with all of you but i cant bare to come in here everyday because it just hurts to bad right now:cry: i cant wait to hear what everyone is having and to see pics of the newborn babys hopefully i wont be to far behind u guys!
> to my suprise ive already stop bleeding and in 2weeks when my utreus is healed up im gonna start trying again!! ive heard about woman who didnt even get a period between m/c and getting pregnant again so who knows maybe ill get my :bfp: next month<3 pray for me ladies and ill do the same for all of u

That happened to me! I had my D&C September 20th and conceive again the end of October. Good luck!


----------



## tlh97990

good luck ilovehim i hope you get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations!!!! that scan pic is soo cute!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. I seem to have developed a bit of a craving for pickled onions! Thought I would just have one, but couldn't stop eating them! DH wont be wanting to kiss tonight :haha:




tlh97990 said:


> so i decided to change OB/Gyns. The one i had been seeing doesn't have very good bedside manners and is really quick to prescribe medication or tell you to just deal with it. i have had a lot of cramping and pain on one side and she told me to get over it that its part of pregnancy. it really upset because its not like this is my first pregnancy. i experienced discomfort the first time around but never pain where i felt that i couldn't work. when i told her i felt that way she said she'd call me back. that was last wednesday and i still haven't heard anything!
> 
> i have set up a new appointment with a different doctor in a different office for january 2nd i'll be 12 weeks then so hopefully they do a scan and i like this doctor! i've heard good things about the new one when the old one she just started practicing i think. so wish me luck!

Good luck with the new doctor, hopefully you will get on better with them. Sounds like the first one was pretty useless. 



tlh97990 said:


> I have military health insurance so i had to go through a bunch of hoops to switch doctors since i need referrals. We live 2 hours away from the closest military base so i'm lucky and get civiilian doctors. But they said if i'm not comfortable with my doctor i can get a new referral to see a different one. so i'm happy!
> 
> in the UK do you not have a choice at all in your medical care during pregnancy? that doesn't seem right.

You are right, there is no choice in the UK, its pretty much who ever is on duty on the day. I think if you really dont get on with a certain doctor/midwife, you could ask to be transferred to someone else. Still most of the people I have seen have been nice so hopefully it wont matter. 



myra said:


> I told my students today (13 year olds). Their reactions were cute!
> 
> They were a combination of excited and also offended that I didn't tell them sooner. They wanted to know why, if I've known for 3 months, would I hold out on them. My explanation that most people usually wait until 12 weeks didn't soothe them too much, but it was sweet all the same.
> 
> All my male students want me to have a boy; the females want me to have a girl. One boy told me to eat lots of meat so I could make sure it was a boy (guess he heard the old wives take that craving protein=boy; sweets=girl...we haven't gotten to the biology unit yet so he doesn't know the sex was determined 3 months ago!)
> 
> One student said he was ready to be the baby's godfather. Another student said it all made sense now because she thought I had "bladder issues'" as she put it, since I kept stepping out to the bathroom during her class. And there were even a few students who were already pretty certain I was pregnant but didn't want to ask in case it would be rude. It was a fun day:)

Aww, their reactions are so cute :) 



tsyhanochka said:


> Is it normal that I'm not really peeing all the time? I get up some nights but during the day its no more than before. I can see I'm not dehydrated...pee colour and all. But should this be something to worry over? Also I'm barely getting a bulge in my pelvic area. I know I've said this before just not sure if in this thread. I'm not thin but my weight is in my hips bum and thighs mostly so I thought I might show more. I'm 5'8 so maybe I will just take longer?

I dont pee much at night any more. I do go a fair bit during the day, but i think thats just because I drink more during then. So long as you arent dehydrated, it should be fine. 



JJsmom said:


> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.

Hope the appointment with the new doc goes well and that you feel better soon x



MrsMcP said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, had my 12 week scan today and thankfully all is well! They have bumped me ahead to 12.5 weeks so my due date is now June 29th! I'm sure it'll be late anyway so i think it'll still be a July baby...
> 
> Here's a pic of little pumpkin:
> 
> Oh WOW congratulations!!! I'm so ready for my 12 week scan now... the waiting is killing me!! I have mine on Christmas eve... 5 more days to go! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to see my beautiful baby on the screen and then show it off to the world! xClick to expand...

Waiting for the first scan is so hard isn't it? Mines on Friday so just a few days to go. What a great Xmas present you will have :) 



ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies
> just came in to do alittle stocking:cry: everyones 12weeks scans look so good:cry: i wouldve been turning 12weeks this sunday:-( i still cant believe im not pregnant anymore its already been a week today and it just feels like it only happen yesterday:cry: i really wish the best for the rest of you though and hopefully i'll be pregnant again soon:-( i just wish i was still pregnant with the rest of you,i miss chatting with all of you but i cant bare to come in here everyday because it just hurts to bad right now:cry: i cant wait to hear what everyone is having and to see pics of the newborn babys hopefully i wont be to far behind u guys!
> to my suprise ive already stop bleeding and in 2weeks when my utreus is healed up im gonna start trying again!! ive heard about woman who didnt even get a period between m/c and getting pregnant again so who knows maybe ill get my :bfp: next month<3 pray for me ladies and ill do the same for all of u

Good to hear the bleeding has stopped. I wish you all the luck in the world at healing and getting your sticky bean x x


----------



## dove830

It has now been a week since I got the flu, and it's stll killing me! Not being able to take anything except regular strength Tylenol really sucks. It's so hard, and everything still hurts, I think I have a sinus infetion on top of that, and I'm feeling sorry for myself....that was my whining for the day....

I pulled out my doppler this morning....still can't find the heartbeat....I think I got a lemon, lol....I just want to hear the baby. I watched some You Tube video's of people using a doppler and they find the heart beat in like 10 seconds. I can hear the whooshing of the placenta, but that's it. 

Sorry I'm Debbie Downer today, I blame the flu. 

Looking forward to all the upcoming 12 week scans....yay:)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ugh!! guys - threw up last night, threw up this morning, nothing is really staying down... it's either one end of me or the other! (sorry TMI!!) feeling really rough today. 

Took the little one to the store today to pick up some more Christmas lights... she found the bikes and hubby let her on... she was zooming all over the store!! (it had training wheels but gosh, she's not even 3 yet!) long story short... seems a bike is ALL she wants for christmas now even though we've finished all the shopping! Oi. Thankfully her birthday is in February so hopefully she can hold out until then. 

*Dove* - the flu sucks!! Right after my mc I went to the docs and had them shoot me up with all the vaccinations I knew I wouldn't be happy with getting while pregnant. The flu shot was one of them. Doc said they actually got the right strain this year as well. (I didn't know that most years they actually don't get the right strain in the vacc!) Pretty happy I decided to get it now. Last time they kept wanting to give me the swine flu vac while I was pregnant and I was terrified! Never got it but oh my gosh I don't think I've ever washed my hands as much as I did that 9 months.

*ilovehim* - it can totally happen! we tried for 5 months with no success, then got the bfp, miscarried at 6 weeks, waited one cycle and then immediately got the bfp and here I at at almost 12 weeks! *hugs* it'll happen!


----------



## donna noble

OMG I finally heard the hb really loud and strong!!!! Yay!!! It was way higher than everyone says to look. Now just gotta concentrate on the baby being healthy!


----------



## myra

I'm getting the cell-free fetal DNA blood test today (for Downs syndrome etc testing) and I found out it also tests for the sex chromosomes so we'll find out in 2 about weeks if this little one is a boy or girl! I loved the idea of staying team yellow but it is too tempting to find out, knowing the info is right there...so now I'm feeling impatient to know... ;-)


----------



## myra

donna noble said:


> OMG I finally heard the hb really loud and strong!!!! Yay!!! It was way higher than everyone says to look. Now just gotta concentrate on the baby being healthy!

Yay, Donna!! Glad to hear it!


----------



## sue_88

Heard the HB yesterday and today on my doppler. Took a recording of it yesterday and sent it too my mum. So amazing to hear. Took me less than 2 mins to find today but then he jumped out the way and I couldnt get him again hehe. Little munchkin.


----------



## caro103

aww the scan pics are sooo cute!! they look like proper little babies already! congrats to everyone who's had them :).

i'm deffo feeling a bulge where my uterus is beginning to pop out now! :)


----------



## Jsmom5

JJsmom said:


> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.

Yay! You're appt is finally here! Good luck! 
Hope you feel better soon though. 
Are you having an ultrasound (sorry I can't remember what you sad before. Lol)
Can't wait to hear about it! 
Julie!


----------



## Libbysmum

ilovehim: That does happen...we lost our 2nd in August and we were pregnant again in September. We only aDTD twice and that is all it took for us. You really have to do what you feel comfortable. Some people prefer to wait for 3 cycles to be sure they are totally clear of any tissues and old blood. I think that is why we have had bleeding problems with this one...maybe just small pockets of old blood. Do what is right for you both and when you feel ready.


----------



## tlh97990

i didnt know they could find a sex chromosome with a blood test!


----------



## abagailb14

Hit the 12 wk mark today! Yay 1% chance of mc! :)


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi could you please take me off the due date list, I just found out my lil one didn't make it, went for scan today 11wk5 and baby only measured 8wk no hb :( 

Good luck to all of you and h&h pregnancies xx


----------



## tlh97990

so sorry about your loss butterfly!!


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry for your loss butterfly. Nothing more painful than seeing that at your first scan :(


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry Butterfly :( Similar thing happened with us when I was pg with number 2...no heartbeat and measured 7wks and 1 day :( I was actually 11 weeks and 3 days along so I know how heartbreaking and upsetting this can be. We did the mc naturally which was quite painful and emotionally traumatic. I hope that you have good support from your Dr and the Early pregnancy unit? If you get really bad cramping go to the ER- take care xo


----------



## alicecooper

Butterfly2 said:


> Hi could you please take me off the due date list, I just found out my lil one didn't make it, went for scan today 11wk5 and baby only measured 8wk no hb :(
> 
> Good luck to all of you and h&h pregnancies xx

I'm so so sorry hun x


----------



## alicecooper

Not much to report here. Last time I weighed myself (a couple of days ago) I was up to 10 stone. HALF A STONE heavier than pre-preg weight. I've given up now. I think I'm just making myself depressed!

Went out for a meal today at an all-you-can-eat buffet. HA that isn't gonna help is it? lol. It was my birthday meal out (it's my bday on Thursday).

Turns out DH can come to my ultrasound after all on Friday because MIL isn't working so she can watch DS2.

Yesterday my DS1 said to me :

"Mummy you shouldn't have a baby in your tummy"

to which I replied "why?"

"Because you're getting fat" - was the delightful response.

Ahh thank you darling. That's so kind of you!

Anybody else got serious gas?! I can't stop farting! (Sorry TMI!)


----------



## myra

tlh97990 said:


> i didnt know they could find a sex chromosome with a blood test!

Apparently there are bits of baby's DNA in mom's bloodstream, and they can analyze the baby's DNA for quite a bit. My understanding is that right now the test is just approved in testing for Downs Syndrome, mutations of chromosome 13 & 18, and sex chromosomes.


----------



## myra

Alice, on Monday afternon/eve, I had it such bad gas too!....it comes and goes but that was excessive! I was relieved OH wasn't around to have to deal with that extreme


----------



## Breadsticks

Butterfly, so incredibly sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Nikki, I can imagine it is pretty hard to come back here. I hope you are well. I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and we will be praying for you to get your BFP very soon!

Alice, my brother's birthday is Thursday. :) Happy early birthday!

As for me, I had my ultrasound set up for tomorrow morning but the tech wasn't going to be there. So I went in today (luckily my husband was able to get it approved to come in a little late so he could be there). It was AMAZING! :happydance:

Baby was very active and kept waving and kicking. So cute! The heartbeat was 152 bpm and I was measuring right on (11 weeks 1 day). They put my due date as July 10th. She took several pictures and videos and put them on a disc for us. I think I've watched the videos about a million times now :haha:

Here's one of the scan pictures! You can see a little arm up waving :hi:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/12182012_0001_zpsec1c170e.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Butterfly so so sorry for your loss, that must have been so hard. xxx

Alice... the gas.. i know what you mean!

Breadsticks, lovely scan pic! so sweet. 

Ilovehim, really hoping you get your bfp soon :thumbup:

Thanks for all your comments on my scan!


----------



## maratobe

Butterfly2 said:


> Hi could you please take me off the due date list, I just found out my lil one didn't make it, went for scan today 11wk5 and baby only measured 8wk no hb :(
> 
> Good luck to all of you and h&h pregnancies xx

im so sorry sweety!! :hugs::hugs:



Breadsticks said:


> As for me, I had my ultrasound set up for tomorrow morning but the tech wasn't going to be there. So I went in today (luckily my husband was able to get it approved to come in a little late so he could be there). It was AMAZING! :happydance:
> 
> Baby was very active and kept waving and kicking. So cute! The heartbeat was 152 bpm and I was measuring right on (11 weeks 1 day). They put my due date as July 10th. She took several pictures and videos and put them on a disc for us. I think I've watched the videos about a million times now :haha:
> 
> Here's one of the scan pictures! You can see a little arm up waving :hi:
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/12182012_0001_zpsec1c170e.jpg

GORGEOUS!!! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, had my booking in appt with the midwife finally! Was a rush as LO and I fell asleep and we woke up 15 minutes before my appt oops. 
My blood pressure was slightly high and the more worrying thing is I had carbon monoxide in my system... No idea why...i don't smoke, never have! So I'm off to buy a detector in the morning. Hope our boiler is not faulty! 
Strange they test for it, they didn't before with my last LO. She also did my wee and bloods! 
Scan date will be winging its way to me in the next week :happydance:

Donna so glad you found the hb :happydance:
To the person that doesn't wee much, I don't either. I get up once in the night and just normal through the day!


----------



## junemomma09

So sorry to hear of the recent losses :(

My dr appt was long :( my OB had an emergency c-section right before my appt so it took about an hour or so before we went back. I can't really be mad cuz there's not much one can do about an emergency. But it sucked sitting there for so long. She did use the Doppler to search for the heartbeat, of which she couldn't find for the longest time, but then finally found it and it was the best sound ever!! She said it was approx 130's-140's bpm. Baby also gave a nice kick!! My uterus is now peaking up over the pubic bone :) its moved it way out of my pubic bone which would explain the firm bump I have! 
DH and I went to look at suv's today as we need a bigger vehicle with #3 on the way! I have a 4 door corolla and DH has a 2 door accord. Neither are big enough for five people! Especially since our son will still be in a booster seat by that time. We're hoping to purchase a newer veh by feb. we've also been looking at rental houses as our 3 bed apartment is way too small for 5 people. It's only 1352 sqft. So we're looking for a 4 bedroom. We looked at one today but we decided the amount they were asking per month wasn't worth the house we'd be getting. Still on the search!


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone else getting sicker? I've moved from nauseous all day to throwing up all the time, which makes me even more exhausted. Poor DD keeps getting bored because mommy wants to sleep so much! I was hoping it would get better in time for Christmas, not worse.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

SugarBeth said:


> Anyone else getting sicker? I've moved from nauseous all day to throwing up all the time, which makes me even more exhausted. Poor DD keeps getting bored because mommy wants to sleep so much! I was hoping it would get better in time for Christmas, not worse.

yup. throwing up more like once every day and sometimes twice. I think I remember it being like this last time.

My pants don't fit anymore. Not the ones that button at my waist which aren't that comfy but the ones that fasten below the belly bulge from the last baby! I'm assuming it's the uterus pushing out because it really is down there at the pelvic line. 

Okay... now I have to go make dinner for my family and try not to vomit in the process... wish me luck!


----------



## Breadsticks

SugarBeth said:


> Anyone else getting sicker? I've moved from nauseous all day to throwing up all the time, which makes me even more exhausted. Poor DD keeps getting bored because mommy wants to sleep so much! I was hoping it would get better in time for Christmas, not worse.

The 9th week was the worst week for me! That's when I lost the most weight and threw up the most frequently. Week 10 was great for me though, I hope it is for you too! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Breadsticks - you give me hope! I'm just so afraid of this ending up like my last pregnancy, where it got really bad at 10 weeks, throwing up and nauseous all day, and it stayed that way until I was 7 months! I'm so hoping for an easier time, and feeling a bit crushed that this pregnancy is starting to mimic the last. Hopefully next week will be easier. It would be such a Christmas blessing to get through dinners and family without having to excuse myself and throw up or have to leave early as we did for the last two years (last year for having a cranky baby, and the year before from the same sickness!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I'm happy that my parents are coming to our place this year so I can just relax and lounge around in my pjs all day if that's what I feel like! I'm sad that we won't be heading over with them to my grandparents for New Years, but there's NO way I'd make a 13 hour drive through the mountains... I'm one of the frequent pee-ers!! Every 2 hours at least! lol

*junemomma* - I don't know if you're just looking at suvs or considering the crossovers too. I love my Nissan Rouge. Lots of space in the truck and comfortable seating for 5... I can see with 5 you might want one with 2 rows of seats though! :D


----------



## Breadsticks

SugarBeth said:


> Breadsticks - you give me hope! I'm just so afraid of this ending up like my last pregnancy, where it got really bad at 10 weeks, throwing up and nauseous all day, and it stayed that way until I was 7 months! I'm so hoping for an easier time, and feeling a bit crushed that this pregnancy is starting to mimic the last. Hopefully next week will be easier. It would be such a Christmas blessing to get through dinners and family without having to excuse myself and throw up or have to leave early as we did for the last two years (last year for having a cranky baby, and the year before from the same sickness!)

My mom had a really rough pregnancy with me, she was sick nearly the entire time also. With my brother she got better much more quickly. :)


----------



## JJsmom

dove830 said:


> It has now been a week since I got the flu, and it's stll killing me! Not being able to take anything except regular strength Tylenol really sucks. It's so hard, and everything still hurts, I think I have a sinus infetion on top of that, and I'm feeling sorry for myself....that was my whining for the day....
> 
> I pulled out my doppler this morning....still can't find the heartbeat....I think I got a lemon, lol....I just want to hear the baby. I watched some You Tube video's of people using a doppler and they find the heart beat in like 10 seconds. I can hear the whooshing of the placenta, but that's it.
> 
> Sorry I'm Debbie Downer today, I blame the flu.
> 
> Looking forward to all the upcoming 12 week scans....yay:)

I really hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

I had my blood work done this morning. The lady was very gentle I hardly felt it at all. I made a Dr appointment for Friday to get the results and to get a general check over. Seems like such a wait for my ultrasound. So gorgeous to see all the lovely beans you ladies have been posting. They are looking cuter every day! I don't think my DH can come with me to the next scan sadly as he thinks he will have to work.
So sorry for you ladies with flu and other coughs and colds! It really sucks to be preggers and sick!...Try to rest up as much as you can.
I have a friend coming over tomorrow morning for a coffee and catch up. I bought some jam drop cookies but I think I may eat them all before she gets here! So delicious!


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Woohooo!!!! Today is the day for my first appt with new doc! I'm excited and hope everything goes well!!! I'm just really nervous about the cramping I've been having and my cold I have. It is in my chest bad now. I can barely talk and I'm coughing so hard! Last night when I woke up to go potty and laid back down I didn't even feel like I could breath properly. :( I really hope they can tell me something I can take to shake this! My OH just literally woke and said good morning and I said it back and he responded with "aww you sound horrible!" Thanks....thanks....because I feel worse than CRAP! I'm not sure how it's going to work with me not having any time off left except for Christmas eve I took off and Christmas day. If I have to miss any because of this it's going to ruin my week next week at work.
> 
> Yay! You're appt is finally here! Good luck!
> Hope you feel better soon though.
> Are you having an ultrasound (sorry I can't remember what you sad before. Lol)
> Can't wait to hear about it!
> Julie!Click to expand...

I didn't know if they'd give me an ultrasound or not. But unfortunately they didn't but that is only because they found the heartbeat on the doppler which was a good thing! Heartbeat was at 170 still!!! The office was great! The staff was great so I'm so glad I went in there!! They said I'll get the ultrasound at between 18 and 21 weeks. I go back in 2 weeks to meet the actual doc as I just saw the Nurse Practitioner who is also a midwife. Then after that they said I'll start going in once a month until closer to the due date. So I'm hoping for a gender scan around 18 weeks! YAY! 

They did say the cramping I've been having is most likely round ligament pain which is what I've seen others on here talking about but I didn't know how it felt and I guess now I do! Also had heartburn today by either a chicken ceasar wrap or a very tiny piece of vegetable pizza.


----------



## JJsmom

mummy & breadsticks, great scans!!!!! 

butterfly, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

I felt awful today. So nauseated. I gagged a lot and got really sick before I went to work. I was able to make dinner with meat and eat it so a weird balance there. Felt worse but ate better?

I've got a cold now so more fluids and rest. Thankfully I've only got to make it to Friday and off until the 2nd. 
Scan tomorrow afternoon. Then midwife appt Jan 7th. 
Wish me luck ladies!!!

All this barfing better be for a good reason. That heartbeat will make it all worth it.


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you feel better T!! 

Ok, I just took my first dose of Robitussin and it is the nastiest tasting stuff!!! Why can't they give us the good stuff like they do for the kids? All I want to do is grab a drink but I'm afraid of diluting it so it won't work. But my tongue and throat are numb now. LOL! Got OH's tylenol medicine laid on the bed for him to take as soon as he walks in. Hoping he shakes his really quick too. Well it's time for me to go to sleep now! Have a great evening everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

Does anyone else get really really sharp pains when rolling over in bed awkwardly etc? A couple of times I've had them - they feel a bit like I've pulled a muscle or something... but really take your breath away sharp and only for a few seconds before calming down.

Does this sound like round ligament pain?


----------



## JJsmom

I had that a couple weeks ago! I'd turn quickly to turn over and I'd have this sharp pain and I'd collapse real quick thinking I've hurt the baby. not sure exactly what it is but my round ligament pain is just a crampy feeling. But it could be the ligament that you just stretched too quickly. I learned after a coupe times doing it that I need to turn slower. LOL! I was afraid I was ripping the baby off because that's how it felt.


----------



## tsyhanochka

My hips hurt if I sleep on my sides too long. I've tired a pillow between the knees buy that doesn't help. Being on my back helps more. I need to get back yo walking soon or I'll fall apart. Just so sleepy when I'm done work.


----------



## myra

What are you all doing for exercise?

I've been trying to walk 3/week (TRY being the key word! When it's dark by 4pm, it's hard to motivate myself to bundle up and go for a walk in the cold after work). But I did just sign up for a prenatal yoga class which begins in January~ excited about that!



p.s. I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time at my doc appt yesterday...A M A Z I N G! Brought immediate tears to my eyes.


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma09 said:


> DH and I went to look at suv's today as we need a bigger vehicle with #3 on the way! I have a 4 door corolla and DH has a 2 door accord. Neither are big enough for five people! Especially since our son will still be in a booster seat by that time. We're hoping to purchase a newer veh by feb. we've also been looking at rental houses as our 3 bed apartment is way too small for 5 people. It's only 1352 sqft. So we're looking for a 4 bedroom. We looked at one today but we decided the amount they were asking per month wasn't worth the house we'd be getting. Still on the search!

Our car and house are too small as well. The house we can do nothing about. The car though - we're gonna need a 7 seater. 
Trying desperately to save up for one. Got £550 saved up so far. We aren't going to be able to get a car until I'm pretty much due to give birth though! We're hoping we might find one at auction, we might have about £2k by then saved up.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Myra that's amazing! I'm hoping for similar emotions today at our US.

exercise.... hmmm I usually walk the dog every night and go for a little walk on my lunch but I'm with you on it being too dark out. Molly won't go far even when we muster up the energy guess its time to put her boots on. She gets too cold and picks up her feet and whines when its really cold. So we have these little boots and she'll walk for hours in them. Now I just need motivation.

My friend who is due in June is up for exercise with me. Maybe aqua fit in the new year. I will sign up for yoga too.


----------



## pandaspot

I would love to be able to exercise, unfortunately I have got torn ligaments in my right knee and last year I broke my left foot and its been so bad since tearing by knee ligaments. I Have been referred back to orthopedics with it, my physio thinks there may still be a fracture :( hope not. 

I bought a Doppler today, I am going to have a go when it arrives, but if I hear nothing I know that it's cause it's too early


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra-i don't exercise LOL. unless walking up and down the stairs counts ;) 

is anyone else feeling movement yet?? this kid is very wiggly already!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I have started feeling some movement I thought I was going crazy at first but it's def baby :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Had my last early scan today. Still a nice strong heartbeat, still looks blob like although I did see a little arm and leg shape at one point. My booking in scan won't be until mid-late January.


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> I have started feeling some movement I thought I was going crazy at first but it's def baby :)

Yay! i can't wait for it to be strong enough to feel from the outside!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm waiting until 12 weeks to start exercising. Right now I have a hard enough time just doing normal things with the round ligament pains and cramps. I do walk quite a bit though, so that's something. 

Think I'm the only one who hasn't heard baby's heartbeat yet! Have an appointment for January 2nd, really eager for it.


----------



## myra

oneandtwo said:


> Myra-i don't exercise LOL. unless walking up and down the stairs counts ;)
> 
> is anyone else feeling movement yet?? this kid is very wiggly already!

Then I guess I'm exercising too! :winkwink: I'm on my feet all day in the classroom...must count for something!

What does the movement feel like? The only thing I'm feeling is a sporadic achiness/twinges on the lower left side but I assume that it is probably ligaments starting to stretch. Today is the first day I've had it. Can't wait to actually feel baby moving!


----------



## tlh97990

sugarbeth i haven't heard the heart beat either!! i've seen it on the ultrasound twice but the doctor didn't turn the sound on so i could hear it. hopefully at my next appointment January 2nd i'll get to hear it!


----------



## oneandtwo

myra said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Myra-i don't exercise LOL. unless walking up and down the stairs counts ;)
> 
> is anyone else feeling movement yet?? this kid is very wiggly already!
> 
> Then I guess I'm exercising too! :winkwink: I'm on my feet all day in the classroom...must count for something!
> 
> What does the movement feel like? The only thing I'm feeling is a sporadic achiness/twinges on the lower left side but I assume that it is probably ligaments starting to stretch. Today is the first day I've had it. Can't wait to actually feel baby moving!Click to expand...

You ever held a bug tightly in your hand? and felt that really gross wiggle feeling when they try to escape? kind of like that, only in your belly LOL its really odd feeling in the beginning as it progresses it kind of feels like a fish in there. I've never.gotten the "flutter" that people speak of it always.feel like bugs or equally.gross things squirming in my belly. at least til they get big :)


----------



## alannadee

im not doing that mich exercise, ive got horses which are keeping me busy and active but im not actually riding now, so im doing a lot less than normal. Dont feel like doing a lot any way!!

I cant wait to feel baby move, some times at night i get strange feeling but dont know what they are, hubby keeps telling me i need to fart!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

SugarBeth said:


> I'm waiting until 12 weeks to start exercising. Right now I have a hard enough time just doing normal things with the round ligament pains and cramps. I do walk quite a bit though, so that's something.
> 
> Think I'm the only one who hasn't heard baby's heartbeat yet! Have an appointment for January 2nd, really eager for it.

i havent heard the heart beat either i have seen it in the ultrasound but thats it. my app. is on the 4th.


----------



## oneandtwo

I just a call from the doctor. I am a cystic fibrosis carrier. they are going to test my husband I am SO scared. I cant stop crying, i know he most likely is not because we have three healthy children, but at the same time we have had 6 losses as well. this pregnancy happened too easy and now this comes up. Apparently the auto screening for CF is fairly new so I probably didnt get it with the first two kids like I thought I did, and we refused with the last kid cause we thought we had already had the testing, so it was pointless. gaah I am SO scared :( I would have preferred not to know, I didnt want the testing, and they pushed it. if this baby has CF I wont terminate so it'll make the pregnancy that much more stressful *sigh*


----------



## tlh97990

i refused the CF screening because they said even if you are a carrier it doesn't mean that it will be passed on to your baby and even if it is there is no treatment for it. So for me it was better not to know. Don't stress out about it though because it doesn't mean your little one will def. have it or even likely have it it's just a possibility!!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> i refused the CF screening because they said even if you are a carrier it doesn't mean that it will be passed on to your baby and even if it is there is no treatment for it. So for me it was better not to know. Don't stress out about it though because it doesn't mean your little one will def. have it or even likely have it it's just a possibility!!


I know how it works, i have a decent understanding of inheriting genes, and mutations. Im just nervous. I tried to refuse it, and they told me it was in the "same vial" as the triple screen so I was like I dont care, but it wasnt it was a seperate test and I was mad about it. .there is a 50/50 chance my children are carriers of the mutation. if my husband is a carrier it is a 25% chance that that we could produce a child with CF, 25% that they did not inherit the mutation at all. but the 50/50 of being a carrier is still there. No matter what I have most likely passed on a shit mutation to half my children :(

My friend lost her baby at 9 days old because of CF and they had no idea he had it till he was already dead. he would have been 7 months old this month.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

MrsMcP said:


> Does anyone else get really really sharp pains when rolling over in bed awkwardly etc? A couple of times I've had them - they feel a bit like I've pulled a muscle or something... but really take your breath away sharp and only for a few seconds before calming down.
> 
> Does this sound like round ligament pain?

Sounds like it to me! I get them when I sneeze too!

*oneandtwo *- i THINK I felt movement last night. Had a sugary dessert and laid down to watch a movie. felt like crazy flutters, like thousand tiny gas bubbles but centralized in one area. LOL great bug example though. I remember the first time at 14 weeks with J it felt just like I had an eel in my belly.... really smooth, creepy and rolly!

Exercise? ugh. I'm a member with my local stroller strides group and I had been going, but since I got pregnant it's not been feasible. After almost passing out at the grocery store and needing to throwup all the time...I don't fancy my chances pushing a stroller through an exercise class for an hour. I have 10 more passes though and they expire in April so I'm hoping to feel better at some point so I can use them.

I agreed to the 12 week scan to see the baby and I know hubby wants to know the probability of a disorder.. but I have no idea what I would do if something were actually wrong. It terrifies me.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I grew up with a guy who has cf. He wasn't expected to make it to 30 or have kids....he's 40 otherwise healthy and 2 healthy babies. 

Even if they have it... there are various levels of it. Some are really bad some are manageable. Hope that helps with some positive light.

Scan in an hour!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

tsyhanochka said:


> I grew up with a guy who has cf. He wasn't expected to make it to 30 or have kids....he's 40 otherwise healthy and 2 healthy babies.
> 
> Even if they have it... there are various levels of it. Some are really bad some are manageable. Hope that helps with some positive light.
> 
> Scan in an hour!!!

Very true, they didnt tell me which mutation I had, said she would call me back. im hoping they let me know cause some really are very mild and can be managed.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tsyhanochka said:


> I grew up with a guy who has cf. He wasn't expected to make it to 30 or have kids....he's 40 otherwise healthy and 2 healthy babies.
> 
> Even if they have it... there are various levels of it. Some are really bad some are manageable. Hope that helps with some positive light.
> 
> Scan in an hour!!!

Hope you have a wonderful scan!


----------



## pandaspot

I am stressing out!! Just had a bm (tmi) and had quite a bit of red blood when I wiped :( last night me an oh were messing in bed and he had his fingers in me (tmi) could it just be a combination of straining and also him messing with me last night?? It was the first time we have done anything sexual since finding out cause way to paranoid of mmc again! Now stressed its happening again :( 

Nothing there when I wipe now but arrgghh! 

We saw the baby last week and all was well. Was measuring ahead by 2 days. 

Is this normal. I hope so


----------



## sue_88

Using my doppler daily now - naughty I know. I might have tomorrow off using it! But heard my little muchkin again today...171bpm and perfect!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Using my doppler daily now - naughty I know. I might have tomorrow off using it! But heard my little muchkin again today...171bpm and perfect!

A plum?! (sorry looking at your ticker.) That's amazing!! go baby go!


----------



## caro103

i've not heard nor seen bubba yet!! just waiting until my 12wk scan! hope he/she is doing ok in there!


----------



## tsyhanochka

pandaspot said:


> I am stressing out!! Just had a bm (tmi) and had quite a bit of red blood when I wiped :( last night me an oh were messing in bed and he had his fingers in me (tmi) could it just be a combination of straining and also him messing with me last night?? It was the first time we have done anything sexual since finding out cause way to paranoid of mmc again! Now stressed its happening again :(
> 
> Nothing there when I wipe now but arrgghh!
> 
> We saw the baby last week and all was well. Was measuring ahead by 2 days.
> 
> Is this normal. I hope so

Could be hemroids. If you strained for the bm that's common. If you aren't still bleeding and no cramps... its likely OK. Do you know where the blood came from? My book said its not uncommon to bleed a little after sex for many women. Just try to relax and keep an eye on it. Easier said than done.

Also... we are pregnant. There is no such thing as tmi LOL


----------



## tsyhanochka

Scan went well. Saw the heartbeat. We maybe measuring ahead I'll know for sure Jan 7. Little arm raised up and wiggling....rocking out like their father :)

So much relief! Now to bed to sleep off this cold.


----------



## beachgal

I haven't seen or heard the baby yet either! I go for my 12 week scan on Dec 28th!


----------



## maratobe

12 weeks today!! YAY!! :)


----------



## alicecooper

SugarBeth said:


> I
> Think I'm the only one who hasn't heard baby's heartbeat yet! Have an appointment for January 2nd, really eager for it.

I haven't either


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to see I'm not as far behind as I thought! Haven't gotten to see the heartbeat either as my ultrasound was at 6 weeks and it was too early, and I haven't had an appointment since. Eager for January!

I don't feel so well, think I over did lunch! I became starved and grabbed foods that were really fast to eat (I started shaking badly from not eating right on time) and that I could share with DD. Well, the family pack of broccoli and cheese + a box of Mac and cheese + 3 jalapeño poppers is NOT sitting well with me! (no, I usually don't eat so terribly! Lol)


----------



## dove830

Went to the dr today to see if I'm well enough to go back to work (flu). Nope, still off, and I start vacation on Monday, so that's that. She used her doppler to try and hear the heartbeat, because we want to tell family over Christmas. Still couldn't hear it, although the doppler DID pick it up. It was 152. I asked her if my uterus being tilted is the culprit and she said yes, so I guess we'll just have to wait a couple of more weeks. I have my next prenatal appointment with her on January 11th, so maybe then. I'm glad that the doppler could pick it up though. <3


----------



## myra

I looked in the mirror this evening after my shower. It's confirmed: I'm pregnant! :haha:

Very clearly showing...I feel like I look much farther along than 12 1/2 weeks but at least I'm feeling like I look pregnant now vs like I've just been eating a bit too much...:winkwink: 

It would be fun to see your bumps, if you feel like posting.
 



Attached Files:







12w3d low.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maratobe

very nice belly!!
mine is growing for sure :) ill have to take a picture soon cause im 12 weeks!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

myra said:


> I looked in the mirror this evening after my shower. It's confirmed: I'm pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Very clearly showing...I feel like I look much farther along than 12 1/2 weeks but at least I'm feeling like I look pregnant now vs like I've just been eating a bit too much...:winkwink:
> 
> It would be fun to see your bumps, if you feel like posting.

Baby bump :) so cute I only got a littl one going on but have def started showing :) gotta try to figure out how to post my bump from my phone :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My 12 week bump :)


Hopefully the picture actually attached :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## oneandtwo

My belly has actually shrunk haha! i was quite bloated and large a few weeks ago but now i have a tiny bump since the boating has gone down a bunch. I'll go take a picture :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

I have a wee little rise between my hips and that's where she put the US so I know what its from LOL


----------



## oneandtwo

Here's me belly in a fancy bathroom mirror picture :D Im glad all my pants were too big before we found out! they are all fitting now :winkwink:

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2012-12-19_145226.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all... lovely bump pictures. I will have to load one up as I am 12 weeks :) Should do regular monthly photo updates from now- 40 weeks...progress.
DD is happy in the AC and watching the kids shows on tv. I am trying to tidy the house cause I have a friend coming over for a cuppa later this morning.
I was in serious pain last night. My back was throbbing badly and I had pain in my belly/abdomen area on the left and right sides...I hope all is ok in there! Really made me upset. DD was being a menace yesterday and kicked and screamed when we were at the park cause she didn't want to get in the car. She is so strong I hope she didn't injure me or the baby.


----------



## donna noble

Lol Libbysmum you need ac and I'm getting 18 inches of snow tomorrow! I can't beleive your bump. Mine is just pushing my fat out further. I can feel a nice solid bump though.


----------



## dove830

Trying an attachment...I've been taking them weekly, because I'm so big.....this is my 10 Week Belly
 



Attached Files:







10 Weeks Belly.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dove830

This is after losing 7 lbs from the flu:dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> Hey all... lovely bump pictures. I will have to load one up as I am 12 weeks :) Should do regular monthly photo updates from now- 40 weeks...progress.
> DD is happy in the AC and watching the kids shows on tv. I am trying to tidy the house cause I have a friend coming over for a cuppa later this morning.
> I was in serious pain last night. My back was throbbing badly and I had pain in my belly/abdomen area on the left and right sides...I hope all is ok in there! Really made me upset. DD was being a menace yesterday and kicked and screamed when we were at the park cause she didn't want to get in the car. She is so strong I hope she didn't injure me or the baby.

Hope everything is OK!! Hopefully it's just round ligament pain. I've actually not had back pain for about a week and today it came on full force at work. I was having pains shooting through it. Hoping it's just baby growing in your belly!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I am loving the bump pics!!!

12 weeks today! YAY!!! I would post a bump pic but all mine would be is my fat belly. :( I can see where it's pushing my insides up because my whole belly is getting round on the right side (must have O'd from right side) but my left side is really still about the same. My pants are starting to get uncomfortable though. Thinking about getting some belly bands. I can feel a hard spot though just above my pubic bone! I can't wait to start feeling it wiggle more!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is mine at 9.5 weeks (blue dress) and at 12 weeks (red shirt)
 



Attached Files:







pregnant at 9.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









12 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## alicecooper

love all the bump pics. you ladies all look fab.

I have mega backache today.


----------



## abagailb14

Love the bumps! Our babies are getting big! :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Love these belly pics! :happydance: I need take some soon, maybe at 12 weeks?

Has anyone gone completely public yet? We posted one of the ultrasound pictures to Facebook today. It's been fun to read through the comments! It's also nice to have it out there now, no more hiding :) My coworkers have known for a while and today they were helping me pick out larger scrubs for the next couple of months.

And now I have off work till the New Year :) Time to relax! I think I'm going to read A Tale of Two Cities...haven't read it since high school and I really enjoyed it. Though part of me wants to read The Hobbit again before seeing the movie. Hmmmm...


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww That is cool Breadsticks. We went public with ours as soon as we knew of it. I am glad you have a supportive team working with you. Do you get much reading time? I use to read about 4 or 5 books every few months but since having my DD that seems to have hit the back burner and I would be lucky to get 1 or 2 a year...mainly cause when I have the time I am too tired. :) I miss reading.


----------



## JJsmom

I posted the pic of the ultrasound when we had it at 9 weeks as we saw the heartbeat so thought it'd be OK to post. The comments were funny....some were like OMG! I didn't know you were pregnant! My thoughts were like uhh because I hadn't told anyone! LOL! But it's great to have it public now! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Love these belly pics! :happydance: I need take some soon, maybe at 12 weeks?
> 
> Has anyone gone completely public yet? We posted one of the ultrasound pictures to Facebook today. It's been fun to read through the comments! It's also nice to have it out there now, no more hiding :) My coworkers have known for a while and today they were helping me pick out larger scrubs for the next couple of months.

We've told a lot of people. All the family knows as do most of our close friends and neighbors but I've decided not to post it to my blog or facebook until after our next scan. It's supposed to be the 12 week one but it won't be until 13w6 so I'll post something just after the new year. I'd like the added reassurance of seeing baby again PLUS being able to have a baby shaped scan photo to show off rather than the 8 week blob shot. :) 

I'm just feeling soo horrible these days it's hard for me to enjoy much. So much I'd LIKE to be doing, baking cookies with my little one, building cotton ball snowmen... but just staying upright without tossing my cookies is an effort. I'm conflicted. I LOVE this age. 2 has been brilliant and I want to soak it all up but I'm also so desperate to get past the nauseated point in the pregnancy that I'm willing time away...


----------



## tsyhanochka

We are waiting until the midwife apt Jan 7 I think.
I've been really good only a few at work know because I've told them. No one else suspects as far as I can tell.
I want to get a revised due date at the appt. Since we are measuring bigger than 9 weeks....but I was temping and opk and mucus AND had that ultrasound that saw the egg ready.... so I know my dates are not wrong.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Love all the bellies :) 

We also told pretty much as soon as we found out. I'm terrible at holding things in :haha:


----------



## maratobe

we just went public with it this morning on facebook and so far the responses have been positive! we were going to wait until our next ultrasound but it isnt until after the new year and we are going away to stay with family for the holidays and we thought they better know haha 
some days i have doubts about whether i am still pregnant or not but i know that is just silly! i have no reason to think wrongly! just still nervous i suppose :)


----------



## oneandtwo

We haven't gone public. Two of my sisters know, my friend knows, my dad knows.cause my sister is a brat and told him when i specifically told her not to tell him of all people, and yesterday my neighbor called me out cause she noticed the belly! 

we aren't going public til we find out gender, but we are mailing out announcements to close friends and family and will go "Facebook public" after they all get their letters so we have a few weeks at least as the gender scan isn't until the 7th! i am SO excited to tell our sons, they will find out when we take them to the scan :)


----------



## dove830

We each told our respective best friends, when all my symptoms disappeared, and we thought we lost the baby, because we were off of work for a few days trying desperately to get an untrasound, and they wanted to know what was up. Family members will find out over Christmas, then we'll tell everyone else in the New Year. It's easy to hide it when you're scared to lose another. Last time, facing everyone afterwards was really difficult for me.:cry:


----------



## oneandtwo

This is our first time actually waiting! with 5 out of our last 9 pregnancies we told immediately, with our last son we waited til we got an us at like 5-6wks and saw a fetal pole and our betas and measurements were good :)


----------



## oneandtwo

dove830 said:


> We each told our respective best friends, when all my symptoms disappeared, and we thought we lost the baby, because we were off of work for a few days trying desperately to get an untrasound, and they wanted to know what was up. Family members will find out over Christmas, then we'll tell everyone else in the New Year. It's easy to hide it when you're scared to lose another. Last time, facing everyone afterwards was really difficult for me.:cry:

I agree, and the amount of losses we had no one was happy for us really when we told they would just ask "are you far enough to not lose this one?" it got painful. thankfully we figured that and they didn't ever find out about a few losses. im very glad we waited so long with this one.


----------



## mvosse

hello ladies, look at the lovely bumps!! I'll have to take one Friday when I'm 12 weeks and post it. My mom knows, my best friend, and my OH's family. Oh, and my supervisor at work, as she wanted to know why I was refusing my MRI during my workman's comp injury. Other than that, we've been silent. I know I need the support if something bad happens, but I don't want to have to explain it to every single person I know. I don't have my 12 week check-up until the 27th, so I was thinking of going "public" then. My DD has been begging for a baby brother and sister for Christmas for 3 years now, and EVERYONE knows it because she's not shy about telling everyone her most cherished wish. So I was thinking that when I went "public" I would annouce it by saying 
"It looks like Kailee is getting her Christmas in July, well at least half of it!!!" And waiting to see who catches on...LOL.


----------



## SugarBeth

We went completely public on Thanksgiving. I get too sick to keep it a secret, everyone would already know even if we hadnt said anything.


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum said:


> Aww That is cool Breadsticks. We went public with ours as soon as we knew of it. I am glad you have a supportive team working with you. Do you get much reading time? I use to read about 4 or 5 books every few months but since having my DD that seems to have hit the back burner and I would be lucky to get 1 or 2 a year...mainly cause when I have the time I am too tired. :) I miss reading.

I don't much anymore. Growing up that is all I did, my step-dad used to tease me because I would rather read books than go to the movies. Several years ago my husband bought me a Sony E-reader and I love it! It doesn't get as much use as it should but hopefully I can get into a nice routine again. My husband likes to read too, when we were dating we would just sit outside and read together :) We still do in the summers, but now we have a nice bottle of wine with us ;)

Oneandtwo, I can't believe people would act that way! So insensitive :( 

I wanted to tell everyone right away (I suck at keeping secrets too!) but my husband preferred that we wait until the first scan. He wanted to be able to announce with a picture. We did tell both of our families and close friends immediately. And my work because of morning sickness  I am so grateful for my boss/coworkers, they have been amazing!


----------



## Aaisrie

We told everyone after our first U/S as we saw the HB at 6+4 so that reduced the chance of a loss & my friends have been really supportive of our losses in the past.
It also meant I didn't have to explain when I landed in hospital last week. Damn HG...


----------



## alicecooper

We told everybody at about 8 weeks.

It's my biiiiiiirthday. I got chocolates and computer games :)

Ultrasound tomorrow! :D


----------



## Libbysmum

happy birthday!
All the best for the scan


----------



## myra

oneandtwo said:


> I just a call from the doctor. I am a cystic fibrosis carrier. they are going to test my husband I am SO scared. I cant stop crying, i know he most likely is not because we have three healthy children, but at the same time we have had 6 losses as well. this pregnancy happened too easy and now this comes up. Apparently the auto screening for CF is fairly new so I probably didnt get it with the first two kids like I thought I did, and we refused with the last kid cause we thought we had already had the testing, so it was pointless. gaah I am SO scared :( I would have preferred not to know, I didnt want the testing, and they pushed it. if this baby has CF I wont terminate so it'll make the pregnancy that much more stressful *sigh*

Sorry~ I know it can be stressful. In all likelihood, everything is ok. I found out that I'm a CF carrier as well. We just found out last week that my OH isn't a carrier...big sigh of relief! But when I was meeting with the genetic counselor, she said that there are many variations and that many of the cases are so mild (some kinds of asthma for example) that they haven't even been considered CF in the past. So even on the off chance that your hubby is a carrier AND baby gets both genes, the baby cans till be very healthy and live just as normally as other people without CF.


----------



## myra

LOVE all the bump pictures! 

Libbysmum, I like the idea of posting monthly pics- will be a fun way to see/share our progress together over these next 6-7 months!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday Alice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donna noble

Happy Birthday! 
I haven't even told my family yet. Still too scared. A few friends know. I could be on secretly pg because I don't know if I will tell people lol. They can just think I'm getting fatter.


----------



## pandaspot

tsyhanochka said:


> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> I am stressing out!! Just had a bm (tmi) and had quite a bit of red blood when I wiped :( last night me an oh were messing in bed and he had his fingers in me (tmi) could it just be a combination of straining and also him messing with me last night?? It was the first time we have done anything sexual since finding out cause way to paranoid of mmc again! Now stressed its happening again :(
> 
> Nothing there when I wipe now but arrgghh!
> 
> We saw the baby last week and all was well. Was measuring ahead by 2 days.
> 
> Is this normal. I hope so
> 
> Could be hemroids. If you strained for the bm that's common. If you aren't still bleeding and no cramps... its likely OK. Do you know where the blood came from? My book said its not uncommon to bleed a little after sex for many women. Just try to relax and keep an eye on it. Easier said than done.
> 
> Also... we are pregnant. There is no such thing as tmi LOLClick to expand...

Just been to the emergancy dept at early pregnancy unit. 

Had examination swabs etc and there is bleeding from the womb. I had an internal scan, baby looks fine. Heart beating etc. 

Dr said 90% chance everything will be fine. 

Told me no sex, no heavy lifting etc and I go back in 2weeks to have another scan. She also said if it gets heavier the bleeding then I am to go back, whatever time it is. 

Fingers crossed I don't lose this baby too :(


----------



## caro103

pandaspot said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> I am stressing out!! Just had a bm (tmi) and had quite a bit of red blood when I wiped :( last night me an oh were messing in bed and he had his fingers in me (tmi) could it just be a combination of straining and also him messing with me last night?? It was the first time we have done anything sexual since finding out cause way to paranoid of mmc again! Now stressed its happening again :(
> 
> Nothing there when I wipe now but arrgghh!
> 
> We saw the baby last week and all was well. Was measuring ahead by 2 days.
> 
> Is this normal. I hope so
> 
> Could be hemroids. If you strained for the bm that's common. If you aren't still bleeding and no cramps... its likely OK. Do you know where the blood came from? My book said its not uncommon to bleed a little after sex for many women. Just try to relax and keep an eye on it. Easier said than done.
> 
> Also... we are pregnant. There is no such thing as tmi LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Just been to the emergancy dept at early pregnancy unit.
> 
> Had examination swabs etc and there is bleeding from the womb. I had an internal scan, baby looks fine. Heart beating etc.
> 
> Dr said 90% chance everything will be fine.
> 
> Told me no sex, no heavy lifting etc and I go back in 2weeks to have another scan. She also said if it gets heavier the bleeding then I am to go back, whatever time it is.
> 
> Fingers crossed I don't lose this baby too :(Click to expand...

:hugs: hun, 90% is very good odds! fx'ed that bleeding stops! perfect excuse to have everyone else wait on you all xmas :) xx


----------



## caro103

we've not gone public yet either, close family knows, as do a fair few close friends, and my boss, but otherwise we've not told anyone! i do think a couple of colleagues suspect though but i'm not now in work until after my scan so i'll confirm my suspicions when i get back in the new year all being well :) xx


----------



## pandaspot

The bleeding seems to have stopped now again. After the swabs they did there was loads of blood, was horrible :( 

90 % is good odds, I really need to stay positive! 

With this rest the dr said, do you think she means I can't do anything? I can go about my normal business? Or should I really just sit down and relax? I am an awful patient. When I broke my foot last year I was a nightmare :)


----------



## myra

I went public this past weekend. I told work Friday and then Facebook by posting the "Baby on Board" logo with my due date. I told close friends and family at 6 weeks.

It's so nice now that everyone knows. I feel more comfortable~ dressing certainly is easier for work now that I'm not trying to disguise my bump and I'm not a very patient person, so waiting til 12 weeks took a lot of will power :winkwink:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

pandaspot said:


> The bleeding seems to have stopped now again. After the swabs they did there was loads of blood, was horrible :(
> 
> 90 % is good odds, I really need to stay positive!
> 
> With this rest the dr said, do you think she means I can't do anything? I can go about my normal business? Or should I really just sit down and relax? I am an awful patient. When I broke my foot last year I was a nightmare :)


I personally would think it meant sit down and relax. If your feeling better in a few days then maybe resume your normal days but for now I would just take it easy :)


----------



## oneandtwo

myra said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I just a call from the doctor. I am a cystic fibrosis carrier. they are going to test my husband I am SO scared. I cant stop crying, i know he most likely is not because we have three healthy children, but at the same time we have had 6 losses as well. this pregnancy happened too easy and now this comes up. Apparently the auto screening for CF is fairly new so I probably didnt get it with the first two kids like I thought I did, and we refused with the last kid cause we thought we had already had the testing, so it was pointless. gaah I am SO scared :( I would have preferred not to know, I didnt want the testing, and they pushed it. if this baby has CF I wont terminate so it'll make the pregnancy that much more stressful *sigh*
> 
> Sorry~ I know it can be stressful. In all likelihood, everything is ok. I found out that I'm a CF carrier as well. We just found out last week that my OH isn't a carrier...big sigh of relief! But when I was meeting with the genetic counselor, she said that there are many variations and that many of the cases are so mild (some kinds of asthma for example) that they haven't even been considered CF in the past. So even on the off chance that your hubby is a carrier AND baby gets both genes, the baby cans till be very healthy and live just as normally as other people without CF.Click to expand...


thank you :) my husband doesn't want to get tested since it won't change anything so i don't know, and don't know if the ob will still see us if he refuses. what a stupid amount of stress when I've got three healthy ones!


----------



## caro103

pandaspot i'd say it means rest too hun, no harm in knowing you totally chilled! xx


----------



## pandaspot

Ok, I am going to relax, I only have 1 1/2 days left in work. Work at a desk so nothing strenuous. I just hope everything stays ok. The odds are in my favour I suppose. 

What do you think the swabs are testing for?


----------



## tlh97990

so i work in a doctor's office and one of the girls here always has a heater going on high. i almost died when i walked in it was so hot!!!! i unplugged her heater and hid it i didnt think i would be this hot so soon :haha:


----------



## tsyhanochka

pandaspot said:


> Ok, I am going to relax, I only have 1 1/2 days left in work. Work at a desk so nothing strenuous. I just hope everything stays ok. The odds are in my favour I suppose.
> 
> What do you think the swabs are testing for?

I was trying to quote... not thank.silly phone.

Swabs are usually for infections. They've taken some from me during paps so I can't imagine what else they would take them for.

I think rest means rest too....can't you take the time off? Medically mandated rest is reason to be off work. Glad the baby is OK. 

That's crazy amount of blood though. Do they think the sex did it or was it there already? 

90% is really good odds... just be a good patient and rest. For the baby if not for you :p


----------



## Aaisrie

I bled from 14w when I was pregnant with DS and it was heavier than AF, I bled for 6w solidly and then it stopped. It was terrifying but fortunately for us it was only a clot and it didn't affect DS.


----------



## pandaspot

tsyhanochka said:


> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I am going to relax, I only have 1 1/2 days left in work. Work at a desk so nothing strenuous. I just hope everything stays ok. The odds are in my favour I suppose.
> 
> What do you think the swabs are testing for?
> 
> I was trying to quote... not thank.silly phone.
> 
> Swabs are usually for infections. They've taken some from me during paps so I can't imagine what else they would take them for.
> 
> I think rest means rest too....can't you take the time off? Medically mandated rest is reason to be off work. Glad the baby is OK.
> 
> That's crazy amount of blood though. Do they think the sex did it or was it there already?
> 
> 90% is really good odds... just be a good patient and rest. For the baby if not for you :pClick to expand...

Yes I assume they think the sexual activity did it, I was fine before. That was the first time since bfp cause we were too scared. Now it's off the agenda again. 

Hopefully I won't have it again, I am in two minds of telling family over Xmas now, until I know everything is ok. Suppose if I have no more bleeding now until Tuesday. I will tell them, I have read that bleeding is very common, although not normal, it is common.

This pregnancy is so different to the last one where I had a mmc, I am staying positive :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

First time around we told almost everyone the day I peed on a stick and got the bfp. I was naive and just excited. Didn't post on facebook till 12 weeks but anyone I knew personally already knew. :)

Last time we didn't say anything to anybody. Something was just different in my head... I guess I just had a feeling from the start that something was wrong... we lost that one at 6 weeks and I told my parents the day I started miscarrying. 

This time I told mom and dad sooner and then my daughter started outing me all over the place. Still holding off till the next scan for the big internet reveal though.

*Pandaspot* - it means chill! No housework, no stress. Movies and dinner on the sofa. *grins* Just think how bad it would be if they decided to put you on bed rest. You can do it!


----------



## pandaspot

Oh dear bed rest would be awful :D I am going to put my feet up and chill, oh I might well enjoy it, being waited on lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

pandaspot said:


> Oh dear bed rest would be awful :D I am going to put my feet up and chill, oh I might well enjoy it, being waited on lol

good girl ;) 

I almost wish they'd put me on bedrest lol but only if they could get my mom enough time off work so she could come take care of me and the toddler! I've got a killer headache today and I've already thrown up twice! I think me and Jessie have watched like 4 episodes of Dinosaur Train already! argh!


----------



## MissFox

It definitely means rest. Though I was put on modified bed rest ( could still work in the office but no lifting/walks/ grocery shopping etc) with my DD. 
Still always nauseous. 
We mailed Christmas cards and put a picture of our 6+1 ultrasound and the card says from all 4 of us. I got one txt from a friend who says she already got it. Can't wait to hear from more people. I'm also going to post a picture of our card on Xmas day to facebook to announce to those who didn't get a card. 
Love all the bump pics! I'm more fat this time so not expecting to show so soon. I had a proper bump by the time I was 3 months (started showing at 6 weeks last time) and I'm thinking the fat will get in the way this time.


----------



## Wriggley

anyone else getting really hormonal? my mum come over for the day yesterday and i was being really akward and moody as i was feeling hormonal. My mum was like 'oh your the devil when your pregnant' and i just stood up and screamed 'well your miss trunchball everyday'

and then ran off 

then later felt guilty and balled my eyes out whilst apologising to her :blush:


----------



## Breadsticks

Pandaspot, I hope resting is exactly what you need and all is well with you and baby! 

Wriggley, I have had my moments but mostly I get sad and not angry. Then again, I haven't been provoked at all yet! I'm sure when I visit family next week someone will set me off :haha:

Alice, happy birthday! Today is my brother's birthday and he is so happy because there is a blizzard by them so he got a snow day ;)

My husband was so sweet this morning. We hired a pet sitter to watch our dog and three cats while we are gone next week and we had an appointment for the sitter to come meet them this morning. He knows that I haven't slept well lately but have been very tired this week so he let me sleep in and he just took care of it himself :) He also got up early to clean the kitchen. We got really behind on housework when I was sick because he works a lot and would come home and take care of me but we are all caught up now and ready to move on to getting baby's room arranged! Right now it is an office/spare room for family. We have a desk, oversized couch, and full-size futon that need to be given away/sold to make more room for baby's things :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Love the bump pics, they are really cute. I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to post mine! I think that mine is still mainly fat, but hubby thinks it is more bump like and I should take photos. 

Not entirely public yet, close friends and family know, as do everyone in my DH workplace! I haven't told my work yet as I wanted to wait for 12 weeks and now it just seems easier to wait until after the holiday period. I will be able to show scan pics too!

I am really excited, only 1 day to go until the scan. If the world is going to end tomorrow, then I hope it ends after my scan so I can go out on a high :) 



alicecooper said:


> We told everybody at about 8 weeks.
> 
> It's my biiiiiiirthday. I got chocolates and computer games :)
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow! :D

Happy birthday :) Sounds like you got great presents.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Miss Bellum said:


> I am really excited, only 1 day to go until the scan. If the world is going to end tomorrow, then I hope it ends after my scan so I can go out on a high :)


hahahahaha! :loopy:

Happy Birthday *Alice*! :D


----------



## tlh97990

it is currently snowing and i'm so excited :) it's the first snow of the year!!! nothing crazy though thankfully i just hope we get enough that my daughter will be able to play in the snow!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> it is currently snowing and i'm so excited :) it's the first snow of the year!!! nothing crazy though thankfully i just hope we get enough that my daughter will be able to play in the snow!

why is there no icon for jealous??! My girl keeps asking when it's going to snow... all the books say it's Christmastime when it snows... or so it seems so she's determined that it will snow. Alas it's almost 60 here with no indication of snow on the horizon. Supposed to be 58 on Christmas :(


----------



## Miss Bellum

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> it is currently snowing and i'm so excited :) it's the first snow of the year!!! nothing crazy though thankfully i just hope we get enough that my daughter will be able to play in the snow!
> 
> why is there no icon for jealous??! My girl keeps asking when it's going to snow... all the books say it's Christmastime when it snows... or so it seems so she's determined that it will snow. Alas it's almost 60 here with no indication of snow on the horizon. Supposed to be 58 on Christmas :(Click to expand...

Yeah, Im jealous of the snow too! All we have is rain, bah.


----------



## caro103

rain rain and more rain here too :(, got soaked this morning as DS had a tantrum while i was trying to prise him into his carseat 'quickly' :dohh:

Miss Belum :rofl:, I said something similar to my DH! although my scan's not until NYE the world had better not end as i'd really like at least meet my baby :haha:

eugh i swear my son knows when i;m not feeling so great, he's been super whiney and grumpy all afternoon for no obvious reason and now he's bouncing round his cot rather than sleeping and i want a bath but he needs to be asleep before i do that or else he'll hear me and want up :/!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Miss Bellum *- I was just looking at your avatar and ticker... we're exactly the same length along but you didn't test till the 30th of Oct. How did you hold out that long!!! I took my first and got a bfp on the 25th.


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> rain rain and more rain here too :(, got soaked this morning as DS had a tantrum while i was trying to prise him into his carseat 'quickly' :dohh:
> 
> Miss Belum :rofl:, I said something similar to my DH! although my scan's not until NYE the world had better not end as i'd really like at least meet my baby :haha:
> 
> eugh i swear my son knows when i;m not feeling so great, he's been super whiney and grumpy all afternoon for no obvious reason and now he's bouncing round his cot rather than sleeping and i want a bath but he needs to be asleep before i do that or else he'll hear me and want up :/!

The joys of the English weather huh? Hope your son goes to sleep soon so you can have a rest. 

I hope we can all get to meet our beans before the world ends :haha:



BeccaMichelle said:


> *Miss Bellum *- I was just looking at your avatar and ticker... we're exactly the same length along but you didn't test till the 30th of Oct. How did you hold out that long!!! I took my first and got a bfp on the 25th.

Me & OH had only just started TCC in earnest. My periods had always been quite irregular and happened any time between 15-30 of the month. I think it was about the 28th when I thought I had come on and it took me a few days to think something wasn't quite right and I should take a test. Its quite funny, just when I decided to start keeping a note of the correct dates, it turns out I didnt need to :haha:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Currently in bed with the flu....now wanting Alice's chocolates. Happy Birthday girl. Why is it that when you specifically mention something I want it too? First milkshakes then some take away and now this. If we lived near each other I bet we'd be eating buddies.

My DH has been on kitchen duty since the MS kicked in. So that means its not cleaned everyday. Its driving me mad because I can't go in there to get food without gagging at the dishes....and I can't do them myself without gagging so I'm stuck running in quickly getting oranges or cereal and dashing out again. He works so hard but he doesn't seem to mind the mess. 
My aversions are weird. My kitchen and dirty dishes, cubes of cheese, greasy smells, meat most days.
Oh dear. 
But I'm loving popcicles. The red white and blue ones. So good. Cold things are awesome and garlic anything is agreeable.


----------



## caro103

feel better soon tsyhanochka!

i've just opened a big tub of celebrations :D


----------



## donna noble

We have about 15 inches of snow and still snowing. I would gladly send you all some if I could!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> We have about 15 inches of snow and still snowing. I would gladly send you all some if I could!

lol... yeah I guess 15 inches might be my limit. I don't want to have to actually shovel snow or anything crazy like that ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

It's raining like mad here too... And cold :(


----------



## MissFox

Also raining here. Roads are starting to flood again. It's snowing in the hills. My DD is running a fever and I'm not feeling to great either.


----------



## mvosse

DD didn't have school today, due to nasty snow storm/blizzard. 16 inches and counting. No school tomorrow either.


----------



## alicecooper

thanks all for the birthday wishes :)

Well I'm jealous of those of you who have snow. Rain rain and more blumming rain here. Ugh.

I'm also wishing I could be on bed rest! Obviously I realise that if you're on bed rest, it's for a reason, so it's preferable to not have a reason to need to be on bed rest for in the first place...but I'm sooo tired! And I've got backache. Bed rest sounds delightful!


----------



## JJsmom

pandaspot said:


> The bleeding seems to have stopped now again. After the swabs they did there was loads of blood, was horrible :(
> 
> 90 % is good odds, I really need to stay positive!
> 
> With this rest the dr said, do you think she means I can't do anything? I can go about my normal business? Or should I really just sit down and relax? I am an awful patient. When I broke my foot last year I was a nightmare :)

Definitely take it easy! You don't want to over do it then have a bad outcome. You need to prop your feet up and let everyone else do everything for you! Prying everything goes well!!


----------



## Libbysmum

mvosse said:


> DD didn't have school today, due to nasty snow storm/blizzard. 16 inches and counting. No school tomorrow either.

:wacko: That is so weird cause here it is humid and hot. It is already school holidays here for the summer- I think they go back at the end of January.

Was suppose to be going to a Dr appointment but DD had other plans and is napping. I will have to postpone it cause there is no way I am going to wake her up for it.

DH is still saying he doesn't know if he can do the scan with me on the 28th as he thinks his work will say no. I don't see why as he hardly ever takes a day off and he is always there early and doing extra shifts I think it is the least they could do!

And PANDA...it means REST and RELAX. I made the error of thinking that just meant sit down for a bit with a cuppa and a magazine but no...it means feet elevated and at least half an hour per day of laying about doing nothing. We had to do the no sex thing with our DD as we had a pollyup? spelling? and had bit of a bleeding scare when I was 27wks. Both DH and I are a bit nervous about DTD even now because of the recent MC and my spotting on and off...I think we have only DTD a couple of times since I got pregnant.

He has also decided to buy me a new toaster for Christmas. One that toasts bagels as well as normal bread and crumpets. A four slicer...I said that will be nice cause our cheap little $9 k-mart toaster is getting a bit worn out.

We also got money for Christmas from my dad. I am thinking of using it to get baby stuff once we know what the gender is.:thumbup:

Rest and relax Panda!!


----------



## JJsmom

We had rain all day and it's supposed to turn to flurry's tonight. OH went 3 hours west which is having snow and he was talking about coming home around 2am. I told him I'd kick his rearend if he comes home tonight with the roads being bad. The wind sounds like it's going to take the house down! LOL!


----------



## Breadsticks

The drizzle finally turned to snow here, just a light dusting though. My husband was born and raised in Wisconsin (I only lived there for about 7 years) and we are both jealous of the blizzard! Since we will be visiting family there next week we should be able to enjoy the snow without the hassle of driving in it (hopefully!) :haha:


----------



## donna noble

I may get another day off tomorrow yay! I'm not sure exactly how much snow we got maybe 18-20 inches. Too much anyway for me!


----------



## JJsmom

It finally turned to snow here. I'm just hoping the roads are OK enough to drive on them in the morning. If school has a delay, I'm in trouble at work because my OH isn't around tonight and not sure what time he's coming home tomorrow.


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone experienced dry cracked skin on their stomach??? ive always had dry skin but my stomach was hurting and i looked and it looks like where my stretch marks used to be are really red and bled a little. i've been putting lotion on religiously but it hurts!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hmm I am not sure what else you can do except keeping up the fluids and lotion.


----------



## tsyhanochka

tlh97990 said:


> has anyone experienced dry cracked skin on their stomach??? ive always had dry skin but my stomach was hurting and i looked and it looks like where my stretch marks used to be are really red and bled a little. i've been putting lotion on religiously but it hurts!


My lips have been chapped for a few weeks regardless of what I do. 

Try lotion for eczema. Its heavy and might help more than regular lotion. My eczema is flaring and I'm hesitant to use my steroid cream. I have a lotion called eucerin that works for me and is for sensitive skin. Its not greasy.


----------



## Breadsticks

tsyhanochka said:


> My lips have been chapped for a few weeks regardless of what I do.
> 
> Try lotion for eczema. Its heavy and might help more than regular lotion. My eczema is flaring and I'm hesitant to use my steroid cream. I have a lotion called eucerin that works for me and is for sensitive skin. Its not greasy.

I second Eucerin! It is the only thing that works for me (I have very mild eczema but I just use it all the time).


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/148672_3452223004301_695999912_n_zps2e6bf542.jpg just thought i would share my 11 week bump.


----------



## tsyhanochka

So annoyed at DH right now. We didn't get much sleep last night because of my trip yo the ER for chest pains. Which we had to take a cab because he had some beer when he got home. I was annoyed but he was sober. Tonight he stayed up until 2 and I got up to get him thinking he fell asleep on the sofa.... nope wide awake on YouTube. He comes to bed and I realize he's drunk. I asked him what he had and he said just beer. But I tried to talk to him and he couldn't understand what I was asking so I asked him again what did he drink.... beer and brandy. 
I'm furious. He has to work in the morning I'm still fairly sick. What if we had to go back to the ER???
Sure he's an adult and can make his own choices but seriously? Who would do that a second night in a row? My pain is back because my fever came back and so I've popped some tylenol and waiting for it to work. I'm so mad right now. What if I fainted I don't even know if the dog could wake him up (she's good at sensing when things aren't right). I'm going to have a serious talk with him about his responsibility to me and the baby esp. when I'm sick like this. Its 230am and I'm wide awake.

He sleeps so heavy when he drinks too he'd never hear a baby cry let alone his wife yelling.... I've had to shake him awake many times before.

Stupid husband. I thought we were past this heavy drinking at home stage.... but nope. His clients give him bottles for Christmas and he has limited self control to keep it in moderation. 
Then he'll be dry for months when its all gone so he says he doesn't have a problem because he doesn't need it all the time. He doesn't see his moderation issues as a problem. 

I recall another lady I think having a problem a few weeks back I can't recall who. I'm wondering if a talk will even do anything?


----------



## Libbysmum

You poor thing! I would be annoyed too. My DH hardly ever touches anything alcoholic but when he does he usually goes a bit overboard. It is hard at this time of year cause people do seem to give it as gifts. I know we currently have a six pack in our fridge because he got it for doing some extra deliveries off one of the customers at his work. He works hard so I won't go deny him a drink or two after work but yes there has to be some responsibility on his part. He wanted to stay behind at his work xmas bash and hang out in some clubs I said I would prefer company on the way home and didn't want to drive home all by myself. Turns out the young guys were going to go to a strip club! I could have slapped him- he didn't go thankfully he chose reluctantly to come home with me. I told him if he vomits he had to clean it up himself. LOL


----------



## sue_88

tsyhanochka said:


> So annoyed at DH right now. We didn't get much sleep last night because of my trip yo the ER for chest pains. Which we had to take a cab because he had some beer when he got home. I was annoyed but he was sober. Tonight he stayed up until 2 and I got up to get him thinking he fell asleep on the sofa.... nope wide awake on YouTube. He comes to bed and I realize he's drunk. I asked him what he had and he said just beer. But I tried to talk to him and he couldn't understand what I was asking so I asked him again what did he drink.... beer and brandy.
> I'm furious. He has to work in the morning I'm still fairly sick. What if we had to go back to the ER???
> Sure he's an adult and can make his own choices but seriously? Who would do that a second night in a row? My pain is back because my fever came back and so I've popped some tylenol and waiting for it to work. I'm so mad right now. What if I fainted I don't even know if the dog could wake him up (she's good at sensing when things aren't right). I'm going to have a serious talk with him about his responsibility to me and the baby esp. when I'm sick like this. Its 230am and I'm wide awake.
> 
> He sleeps so heavy when he drinks too he'd never hear a baby cry let alone his wife yelling.... I've had to shake him awake many times before.
> 
> Stupid husband. I thought we were past this heavy drinking at home stage.... but nope. His clients give him bottles for Christmas and he has limited self control to keep it in moderation.
> Then he'll be dry for months when its all gone so he says he doesn't have a problem because he doesn't need it all the time. He doesn't see his moderation issues as a problem.
> 
> I recall another lady I think having a problem a few weeks back I can't recall who. I'm wondering if a talk will even do anything?


I definitely would have a word with him about this, especially as you have been poorly. He has a responsibility to you both and to keep you safe. I hope that you feel better soon xx





I've got my 12 week scan today - in two hours!!!! I'm so excited, I have been listening to his heartbeat this morning and now super excited to seeing my dancing Munchkin! :)


----------



## pandaspot

I feel loads better today, the spotting/bleeding is hardly anything now, just very very diluted and very light brown. 5 hours till I finish work for 10 days :) plenty of time to rest and relax. 

Tsy- I would be peed off to, my oh had been doing the same, going out getting so drunk. Last week when I had a word with him. He said I can't help it I am living my life!!! I was like so I am not!!! Arrgghh. I left him to his hangover then for the day. That really bugged me. He did apologise for his behaviour.


----------



## alicecooper

tsy that would really piss me off. I think it's awfully inconsiderate when guys do that. I mean, there's going out and having a nice time but it has to be at an appropriate time. When you have a pregnant wife at home, or a young child to take care of, it just seems...wrong.

I've got my 12 week ultrasound in an hour and 15 minutes! eek! First time I'll have seen my baby. I haven't even heard a heartbeat yet! I've only had the 1 m/w appointment so far to fill out paperwork and have blood taken.


----------



## sandrac

Can you add me to july 12th please x


----------



## alicecooper

Well apparently there's a baby in there lol

All looks fine though it was only a dating scan so he didn't exactly do much checking. It has a head, arms, legs, feet, and a beating heart...so that's good lol

I'm a bit further along than I thought I was. 13 weeks 1 day. New due date 27th June 2013. So I'm officially not a July Sunbeam any more.....

BUT

....I have a history of being overdue. DD was 18 days over, DS was 15 days over, and DS2 was 10 days over...

so I might flit into the June group a little, but if you don't mind I'll stay here too, because I'm almost certain I'll end up with a July baby after all!


----------



## donna noble

Very nice Alice! I don't think anyone minds! Due dates are a bunch of bunk anyway. Babies grow at different rates.


----------



## Aaisrie

alicecooper said:


> Well apparently there's a baby in there lol
> 
> All looks fine though it was only a dating scan so he didn't exactly do much checking. It has a head, arms, legs, feet, and a beating heart...so that's good lol
> 
> I'm a bit further along than I thought I was. 13 weeks 1 day. New due date 27th June 2013. So I'm officially not a July Sunbeam any more.....
> 
> BUT
> 
> ....I have a history of being overdue. DD was 18 days over, DS was 15 days over, and DS2 was 10 days over...
> 
> so I might flit into the June group a little, but if you don't mind I'll stay here too, because I'm almost certain I'll end up with a July baby after all!

I think it's a girl!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

alicecooper said:


> Well apparently there's a baby in there lol
> 
> All looks fine though it was only a dating scan so he didn't exactly do much checking. It has a head, arms, legs, feet, and a beating heart...so that's good lol
> 
> I'm a bit further along than I thought I was. 13 weeks 1 day. New due date 27th June 2013. So I'm officially not a July Sunbeam any more.....
> 
> BUT
> 
> ....I have a history of being overdue. DD was 18 days over, DS was 15 days over, and DS2 was 10 days over...
> 
> so I might flit into the June group a little, but if you don't mind I'll stay here too, because I'm almost certain I'll end up with a July baby after all!



Aww very nice picture of baby :)
I am bouncing back an forth between the two groups also. My original due date was the 25th June but I got moved to July 2nd at dating scan :) dd was 4 days early so I could be a June or July momma :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Alice it really does look like a proper baby. Mine was a little blob still. 

Stay with us. We'd miss you if you went. How would I ever know what to crave next :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Hello from Munchkin!!  All very good, NT measurement 1.2mm which I am very very happy with. Measuring 11w and 6d with a new EDD of 06.07.13!
 



Attached Files:







Munchkin x.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tlh97990

feeling much sicker today than i have in awhile! the skin on my stomach is doing slightly better though at least i don't know what happened last night!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lovely scan photo sue! 

Hope you feel better tlh!


----------



## Breadsticks

Tsyhanochka, I'd be super annoyed too! My husband has had a few drinks here and there the past week but definitely not even enough to get a good buzz. I told him from the beginning, I have no problem with him drinking while I'm pregnant (even though I am a bit jealous sometimes lol) as long as he doesn't get drunk. I told him it would be way too stressful to take care of him drunk and if anything happened I would have to take care of myself or call a friend and would not forgive him easily for it. Thankfully he never really gets drunk anyway, I can count on one hand in the nearly 7 years I've known him...I'm the one who can't handle my liquor as well! :haha: I think a talk will hopefully do the trick. How are you feeling today? I hope the chest pains have gone away!!

Alice, baby is adorable! I wouldn't want you to leave either! :)

Nothing special today for me, though I should be seeing a couple of friends tonight so that will be nice :) I haven't seen them since my friend's wedding which was in early November...we've all been so busy and I was so sick for a while. Until then, I'll attempt to read again (yesterday I started reading and my really lovable cat curled up on me and started purring which means instant nap for me lol).


----------



## Miss Bellum

Finally! Got to see bean and can now confirm there is something happening in there! 

Bean is fine & healthy and and I have a new date of 6 July 2012 :happydance:


----------



## pandaspot

Does anyone know if I can take co codamol? My wisdom tooth is killing :( I know I can take paracetamol but not sure on co codamol


----------



## donna noble

Lovely scans ladies! I heard baby's hb right away today! Even before mine!


----------



## sue_88

pandaspot said:


> Does anyone know if I can take co codamol? My wisdom tooth is killing :( I know I can take paracetamol but not sure on co codamol


As with all medicines (besides paracetamol), no one would recommend taking it unless you have been advised by your doctor. Best try just paracetamol, maybe some ice? Sorry that you are feeling sore. :(


----------



## mummySS

Aww such cute baby scans, I love seeing how different they all look!

Panda spot, I know other pregnant ladies who've taken co codamol, so I think it's fine but I would def check with your doctor first x


----------



## pandaspot

I have taken some paracetamol for now, but will ring dentist in the morning. Every Xmas my wisdom teeth hurt :) and it's always where I have one day to get an appointment or suffer till the 27th lol. Weird how they must no it's Xmas and the dentist is shut lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*sandrac* - welcome to the group!

*Alice*- I would lay money on you being a July Sunbeam. Stay put. :) ps. jealous of the baby shot! 

*tlh97990* - that's not fun! I can remember when my stretch marks hit last time... I wanted to tear my flesh off... I can't imagine having dry skin on them at the moment!! arghness!!
*
Tsyhanochka* - yeah, some kind of talk is required. You need him now! and then when the baby comes you can't be expected to be on-call 24/7 forever.

*Pandaspot* - I don't know... they gave it to me when I was nursing but ummm let me see if I can find the kellymom link to allowed meds. https://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastfeed/meds/aap-approved-meds/#Pain

Codeine is the closet equiv I can find and it's a C so it's one of those the benefits must outweigh the concerns. Have a look at the list. It's really helpful.

SO jealous of all the scans! I'd be having mine this week if it weren't for changing insurances and the hope to save a few hundred bucks on the scan... :( Guess I just need to be patient.


----------



## SugarBeth

Love all the baby scans too! Know what you mean, Becca - I have to try and wait patiently until my 20 week appointment (last time I didn't get it until 24 weeks though!) My local hospital does free ultrasounds as practice for last year tech students, which I did last time and got a great 45 minute free scan, but they won't do them until at least 16-18 weeks. Last time DD was very stubborn and wouldn't let us see the gender, but a 45 minute ultrasound let her move around a lot and we got to see! Saving it up for in case we have that problem again. 

Does anyone still have really sore nipples? Mine are still horrible, but I also caught DD biting down as she falls asleep many times, so I don't know if it's from pregnancy or my DD's ultra sharp teeth! I've been trying to delatch her earlier but then she wakes up and screams. Toddlers are much harder than babies!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

SugarBeth said:


> Does anyone still have really sore nipples? Mine are still horrible, but I also caught DD biting down as she falls asleep many times, so I don't know if it's from pregnancy or my DD's ultra sharp teeth! I've been trying to delatch her earlier but then she wakes up and screams. Toddlers are much harder than babies!

LOL I was just thinking about this last night! Compared to last time my boobs don't actually ache... but OMG the nipples!!! They're crazy sore!! I wonder if it has something to do with nursing last time...


----------



## Libbysmum

mine are only sore on and off...thankfully.
Hey ladies what beautiful scans!!! I love them all. I have had trouble sleeping- anyone else here with insomnia?
My DD has taken to the camel from our nativity and has it on her lap while watching tv and keeps kissing it - hope she will be just as besotted with the new sibling.
I really don't feel very pregnant today...even when I looked in the mirror I was like...naaah I just look fat.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies! Such nice scans!!! I can't wait for mine on the 26th!! The babies are getting so big, it's amazing how much they grow!

So DH told his parents finally. I wasn't able to be there as I'm working 4- 12 hour shifts in a row. I'm on day 2 of 4. So he went ahead and told her. She was so excited he said and very happy for us. SIL-B was very excited too when DH told her, but unfortunately SIL-A was a bit of a witch when DH told her. She acted like it affected her that we were pregnant. She's been so all about herself in the past couple years and doesn't really show much concern for anyone else. But I'm trying not to let it bother me too much. She is how she is and thing is she's going to end up destroying her relationships with her family because of her behavior. Her sister is angry with her because of how she's been treated by her and Her mom is even upset with her. 
Anyways, she'll be "home" on Christmas day. She's in college ATM, so this should be interesting.


----------



## Libbysmum

What a selfish little toad! I am sorry to hear of that news June...I hope things calm down a bit with the relationship by Christmas and you can all celebrate nicely with one another. Perhaps she will grow out of this once she leaves college and enters the real world.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Libbysmum said:


> Hey ladies what beautiful scans!!! I love them all. I have had trouble sleeping- anyone else here with insomnia?

Yes to this. If I'm lucky to fall asleep early I don't stay asleep. Rarely have I sleep through the night. The times I did I was up before the alarm. 

So I'm tired and can't sleep until the mornings. Thankfully I booked time off. I have time to get over my flu and catch up on rest. I feel better tonight after my bath. They aren't as fun when the water can't be hot but it's better than 9 months without one. 

I'm craving vegetable korma and butter chicken.... finally I'm desiring food! Unfortunately its 1130pm and the takeaway place is closed.... but this is progress.


----------



## beachgal

Yes to insomnia! It takes a while to fall asleep and then I'm awake around 4am for a couple of hours :(
This week my tummy has been big (feeling fat lol) and I'm noticing a small bump down low. Exciting! 1 more week till my first scan :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I had my first burst of heartburn last night too...I was like "oh lordy noooooo!" I suffered bad from this last pregnancy and was close to pre-eclamsia by 35wks and having to go every day or two for blood pressure checks and blood drawn...fun times. Am hoping I can avoid this time round.


----------



## Jsmom5

Yay my first doc appt was today & I got to see our little bean! So tiny & so cute! It was such a very exciting happy day. I'll have another ultrasound on Jan 11th! Yay!!! The heartbeat was fluttering away. & we told everyone today & they are all super excited too!! . My due date & ultrasound were pretty spot on. Due July 21st, scheduled c-section one week before. I'll get my exact day next time.


----------



## sue_88

Lying down Bump pic!! 12 weeks...... :)
 



Attached Files:







BUMP!.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JP19

Hey Ladies!! So yesterday was an amazing day! Had my first scan and it was just brilliant. Got to see the little one on screen kicking and wriggling about like crazy!! It was just amazing an i feel so much more happier and relaxed now!!

As I've now reached 12 weeks am going to start telling everyone, told my work colleagues last night and there were all super happy for us!! Not goin to put it on Facebook just yet as there's a lot of people I want to tell in person first!

My due date has changed by one day and is now 6th July!! 5 days before my birthday on 11th!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## myra

Insomnia? Yes I've had it throughout the pregnancy so far. I tend to be a poor sleeper and have bouts of insomnia but never for such an extended time period. I've had maybe a weeks worth of nights where I've slept through the night in the past 3 months. I wake up many times at night- on thbad nights I'm up for hours at a time in the middle of the night. I hope this eases up soon. 

I've also started experiencing heartburn in the past few evenings... Not fun and I hope it doesn't get worse. 

I love seeing all the new scans and hope the time goes quickly for those of you waiting to get your first glimpse of your little ones!


----------



## caro103

eeek anyone else not feeling particularly pregnant? i swear the bloating gone down and i've not overly got a bump yet, possibly am slightly harder low down. But not really feeling ill either, just every now and then i get a wave of nausea but if busy its fairly easy to ignore! hope everything is a;right in there!


----------



## Lauki

My symptoms are getting less too, but this is normal nearing 12 weeks I'm sure!


----------



## oneandtwo

I dont sleep either, I fall asleep very easily, but then wake up between three and four and stay awake for hours! Its annoying!

I've started cramping which i'm sure is the start of my contractions, they usually start at 15 Weeks, guess they are getting a jump start this time...lame. I hope these next two Weeks fly by, counting down the days till we find out gender so we can finally announce this pregnancy, i'm so excited!!!


----------



## alicecooper

june - sorry SIL-A was such a cow

tsy - hurray for craving food!

I'm looooving seeing all your lovely ladies' scan pictures. Seems a lot of us had scans yesterday! What nice pics :)

Well my DD and my DS2 are FULL of cold, and I've started with a sore throat. Lovely jubbly. And I can't even take my ultra chloroseptic anaesthetic throat spray :( Stuck with nowt but paracetamols and they don't work particularly well :(

I'm so glad my EDD has been pushed back actually. I had been worrying about the birth clashing with DD's First Holy Communion on 13th July...

but if my EDD is 27th June, that means they shouldn't let me go past 11th July before inducing (42 weeks), so with a bit of luck I might be able to beg to get out of hospital in time for the ceremony haha.

Though I'm hoping it doesn't get that far. I'll take a week overdue, that'd do me lol. In fact I'd take "on time" thank you very much but if I have to go overdue maybe it might not be too much.

It has been decreasing with every subsequent child. 18 days over, then 15 days over, then 10 days over. So a week over looks feasible perhaps? As long as I make it to DD's First Holy Communion, that'll be okay.


----------



## MissFox

Love the new scan pics!! My poor DD has been quite clingy this morning. She's been sick for two days with a decent fever. This morning she was crying and I asked what was wrong and she said shaaaad so we've been cuddling ever since and its helping. I won't be having my next scan until January 23? I will probably get two that week though as one office is hoping to get their NT certificate so they are doing free ultrasounds. 
Ok a little rant here: I sent someone I used to be good friends with a Christmas card and that is how we are announcing the pregnancy. Well she got hers and posted on mu Facebook a big congratulations. No one else has they've all txt. The part that's annoying me is she knows my family lives far away and I feel like she was trying to spoil it. I shouldn't have sent her one. She's such a bitch to me now


----------



## kaths101

Hi everyone, I've finally got my first scan date 8th January! :happydance:
Still seems a long way off. Ill be 13+3


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> june - sorry SIL-A was such a cow
> 
> tsy - hurray for craving food!
> 
> I'm looooving seeing all your lovely ladies' scan pictures. Seems a lot of us had scans yesterday! What nice pics :)
> 
> Well my DD and my DS2 are FULL of cold, and I've started with a sore throat. Lovely jubbly. And I can't even take my ultra chloroseptic anaesthetic throat spray :( Stuck with nowt but paracetamols and they don't work particularly well :(
> 
> I'm so glad my EDD has been pushed back actually. I had been worrying about the birth clashing with DD's First Holy Communion on 13th July...
> 
> but if my EDD is 27th June, that means they shouldn't let me go past 11th July before inducing (42 weeks), so with a bit of luck I might be able to beg to get out of hospital in time for the ceremony haha.
> 
> Though I'm hoping it doesn't get that far. I'll take a week overdue, that'd do me lol. In fact I'd take "on time" thank you very much but if I have to go overdue maybe it might not be too much.
> 
> It has been decreasing with every subsequent child. 18 days over, then 15 days over, then 10 days over. So a week over looks feasible perhaps? As long as I make it to DD's First Holy Communion, that'll be okay.

Thank you! I feel bad for DH as he really wants her to be happy for us. All he ever wanted was his families acceptance and support. He's getting that from everyone but her :( 

That's great news for you as well!!! At least you will be able to attend your DD's first holy communion. Such a big deal that only happens once. I'd say that's an early Christmas present! :) the news that is.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Lovely scans ladies I haven't even got an appt for mine yet!


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone bought a crib or other items for baby yet? I know it's still super early but I can't wait to start getting things ready for him/her!


----------



## Breadsticks

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone bought a crib or other items for baby yet? I know it's still super early but I can't wait to start getting things ready for him/her!

We've bought a crib, mattress, swing, and video monitor (the monitor was on clearance 50% off woohoo!). We'll probably take the crib back though, my aunt offered us hers :) It's just easier for us to get things as we go and we're too excited to wait lol!


----------



## tsyhanochka

We haven't started yet. It will be awhile yet before I'm confident to buy big things. I'm a little superstitious about getting big things early. Though I'm getting a Moby wrap from a friend.


----------



## oneandtwo

We haven't bought anything yet. i plan on buying diapers sometime next month. but want to determine gender first, we usually don't buy things til we know gender!


----------



## caro103

MissFox said:


> Love the new scan pics!! My poor DD has been quite clingy this morning. She's been sick for two days with a decent fever. This morning she was crying and I asked what was wrong and she said shaaaad so we've been cuddling ever since and its helping. I won't be having my next scan until January 23? I will probably get two that week though as one office is hoping to get their NT certificate so they are doing free ultrasounds.
> Ok a little rant here: I sent someone I used to be good friends with a Christmas card and that is how we are announcing the pregnancy. Well she got hers and posted on mu Facebook a big congratulations. No one else has they've all txt. The part that's annoying me is she knows my family lives far away and I feel like she was trying to spoil it. I shouldn't have sent her one. She's such a bitch to me now

eugh that's so not on!! i'd wanna kill someone if they did that! did you manage to remove the message before anyone else saw?

hope rosie is feeling better tomorrow :) x


----------



## caro103

we've not bought anything yet either, but most of what we need is already in the loft from DS! just wanna get a swing and maybe a crib this time :)


----------



## myra

Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area


----------



## Breadsticks

myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

Praying for you and baby, Myra! :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

Oh Myra be strong. I'll be thinking about you. You are in good hands.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

praying for you myra


----------



## JJsmom

Praying everything is OK Myra!!!

It seems like it's been forever since I've been on here! So many scans! The babies look beautiful!! I am jealous I have to admit of all the scans!! :) I guess I'll be getting mine in about 6 weeks for my 20 week scan. They told me to come back in 2 weeks and then I'll start coming in once a month so that would put me at 18 weeks. They might have me wait an extra week or two. Will have to see I'm not sure how they do it at that office as I've only been there once. 

My breasts aren't as sore as they were but they have got really heavy and are massive now so I'm guessing they finally stopped growing, but my nipples are still really really sensitive. 

I have insomnia too. I can fall asleep but then I'll wake up multiple times a night and take forever to fall back asleep! I also haven't started buying stuff yet. I want to know gender before I start buying anything. 

OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy! He acts like he is the only one that cares about our relationship but apparently I have to try more because he doesn't really believe that I love him. He says he knows I do but he still tries to win my heart every day and I don't with him. It is so flippin hard to deal with a man that is more emotional than I am being a hormonal pregnant woman but I don't know how to do it right now! I feel like screaming at him that if he feels like I don't love him then he can leave and I don't want that because I love him to death which is why I said yes to him asking me to marry him! Between full time job, going to school, taking care of my son when I get home (and OH when he's here and not working), there is a lot on my hands! I'm working on finals today but he chooses to act like this when I have finals to do and now my head isn't even around what I need to do with my school work. It's about making sure my relationship is saved with a man who has so many insecurities about himself due to his mom!


----------



## junemomma09

myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

I hope everything is ok with the baby!!! Prayers your way :)


----------



## Jsmom5

myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

Prayers sent your way...


----------



## Miss Bellum

myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

Thinking of you and sending best wishes, hope everything is OK x x


----------



## alicecooper

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone bought a crib or other items for baby yet? I know it's still super early but I can't wait to start getting things ready for him/her!

We've bought a second hand travel system, a second hand moses basket, and a second hand swing/chair thing



myra said:


> Trying not to freak out....but am scared all the same. I'm bleeding (not just spotting) but actual blood coming out. I'm at the Emergency room now- my docs office just called me and asked me to come to OB triage instead where they can see me faster and have expertise in this area

hope everything is okay x


----------



## Jsmom5

JJsmom said:


> Praying everything is OK Myra!!!
> 
> It seems like it's been forever since I've been on here! So many scans! The babies look beautiful!! I am jealous I have to admit of all the scans!! :) I guess I'll be getting mine in about 6 weeks for my 20 week scan. They told me to come back in 2 weeks and then I'll start coming in once a month so that would put me at 18 weeks. They might have me wait an extra week or two. Will have to see I'm not sure how they do it at that office as I've only been there once.
> 
> My breasts aren't as sore as they were but they have got really heavy and are massive now so I'm guessing they finally stopped growing, but my nipples are still really really sensitive.
> 
> I have insomnia too. I can fall asleep but then I'll wake up multiple times a night and take forever to fall back asleep! I also haven't started buying stuff yet. I want to know gender before I start buying anything.
> 
> OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy! He acts like he is the only one that cares about our relationship but apparently I have to try more because he doesn't really believe that I love him. He says he knows I do but he still tries to win my heart every day and I don't with him. It is so flippin hard to deal with a man that is more emotional than I am being a hormonal pregnant woman but I don't know how to do it right now! I feel like screaming at him that if he feels like I don't love him then he can leave and I don't want that because I love him to death which is why I said yes to him asking me to marry him! Between full time job, going to school, taking care of my son when I get home (and OH when he's here and not working), there is a lot on my hands! I'm working on finals today but he chooses to act like this when I have finals to do and now my head isn't even around what I need to do with my school work. It's about making sure my relationship is saved with a man who has so many insecurities about himself due to his mom!

Oh girl! Hang in there! I have a very emotional man. Although he is really great to me he needs attention. So we take baths together, candles, music on our phone & that does the trick. He has a very physical job so sometimes I will give him a back massage and that makes his day or week. Lol. I think they somehow feel left out because we are so focused on our bodies, etc. We are carrying their child for crying out loud. Lol. Anyways, hang in there, show him so emotional love, just hug on him when he gets home, be clingy. My husband likes me to hang on him at the grocery store as he pushes the grocery cart. I'm like, seriously, but if that just makes his day, why not?? Sometimes we get too caught up in life & forget to be more engaged in our relationships. After all, we have a lot going on. But anyways, I hope things get better & all goes well. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Bellum

JJsmom said:


> Praying everything is OK Myra!!!
> 
> It seems like it's been forever since I've been on here! So many scans! The babies look beautiful!! I am jealous I have to admit of all the scans!! :) I guess I'll be getting mine in about 6 weeks for my 20 week scan. They told me to come back in 2 weeks and then I'll start coming in once a month so that would put me at 18 weeks. They might have me wait an extra week or two. Will have to see I'm not sure how they do it at that office as I've only been there once.
> 
> My breasts aren't as sore as they were but they have got really heavy and are massive now so I'm guessing they finally stopped growing, but my nipples are still really really sensitive.
> 
> I have insomnia too. I can fall asleep but then I'll wake up multiple times a night and take forever to fall back asleep! I also haven't started buying stuff yet. I want to know gender before I start buying anything.
> 
> OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy! He acts like he is the only one that cares about our relationship but apparently I have to try more because he doesn't really believe that I love him. He says he knows I do but he still tries to win my heart every day and I don't with him. It is so flippin hard to deal with a man that is more emotional than I am being a hormonal pregnant woman but I don't know how to do it right now! I feel like screaming at him that if he feels like I don't love him then he can leave and I don't want that because I love him to death which is why I said yes to him asking me to marry him! Between full time job, going to school, taking care of my son when I get home (and OH when he's here and not working), there is a lot on my hands! I'm working on finals today but he chooses to act like this when I have finals to do and now my head isn't even around what I need to do with my school work. It's about making sure my relationship is saved with a man who has so many insecurities about himself due to his mom!

Sorry to hear of the problems you are having with your OH. Not suprised you want to slap him! Would it be worth suggesting that he gets some sort of counselling to try and resolve some of his issues? Sorry, dont really have much advice, but hope you are able to work things out, sending hugs & best wishes your way xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

We havent bought anything for the bean yet, wanted to wait till at least 12 weeks just to be safe. One of our friends has given us a helpful list of things that we will need, things that are nice but not necessary and things that are a waste of time. 

We are also hoping that we may be able to grab some bargains in the sales.


----------



## Aaisrie

I got a blanket and bath seat when I was 5w :) plus I think this is another boy so I won't need too much as the time of year suits for all Atticus' old stuff :)


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Praying everything is OK Myra!!!
> 
> It seems like it's been forever since I've been on here! So many scans! The babies look beautiful!! I am jealous I have to admit of all the scans!! :) I guess I'll be getting mine in about 6 weeks for my 20 week scan. They told me to come back in 2 weeks and then I'll start coming in once a month so that would put me at 18 weeks. They might have me wait an extra week or two. Will have to see I'm not sure how they do it at that office as I've only been there once.
> 
> My breasts aren't as sore as they were but they have got really heavy and are massive now so I'm guessing they finally stopped growing, but my nipples are still really really sensitive.
> 
> I have insomnia too. I can fall asleep but then I'll wake up multiple times a night and take forever to fall back asleep! I also haven't started buying stuff yet. I want to know gender before I start buying anything.
> 
> OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy! He acts like he is the only one that cares about our relationship but apparently I have to try more because he doesn't really believe that I love him. He says he knows I do but he still tries to win my heart every day and I don't with him. It is so flippin hard to deal with a man that is more emotional than I am being a hormonal pregnant woman but I don't know how to do it right now! I feel like screaming at him that if he feels like I don't love him then he can leave and I don't want that because I love him to death which is why I said yes to him asking me to marry him! Between full time job, going to school, taking care of my son when I get home (and OH when he's here and not working), there is a lot on my hands! I'm working on finals today but he chooses to act like this when I have finals to do and now my head isn't even around what I need to do with my school work. It's about making sure my relationship is saved with a man who has so many insecurities about himself due to his mom!
> 
> Oh girl! Hang in there! I have a very emotional man. Although he is really great to me he needs attention. So we take baths together, candles, music on our phone & that does the trick. He has a very physical job so sometimes I will give him a back massage and that makes his day or week. Lol. I think they somehow feel left out because we are so focused on our bodies, etc. We are carrying their child for crying out loud. Lol. Anyways, hang in there, show him so emotional love, just hug on him when he gets home, be clingy. My husband likes me to hang on him at the grocery store as he pushes the grocery cart. I'm like, seriously, but if that just makes his day, why not?? Sometimes we get too caught up in life & forget to be more engaged in our relationships. After all, we have a lot going on. But anyways, I hope things get better & all goes well. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks Jsmom! I think he forgets what I have to do in a day and he is still really young and has never been in a serious relationship before. So he doesn't know exactly what relationships entail completely. Like before he has told me it seems I'm looking for a companion and I told him yes, that is one thing I'm looking for in a relationship because I should be able to talk and be with the person I love. But he is super sweet and just learning as he goes along. When he's been through as much as I have been he'd understand but he never will go through what I have gone through in life. I was a single mom for 7 years before I met him so I am quite guarded. :) I couldn't have found a better man though! He really is awesome and treats me and my son the best! 

Miss Bellum, thanks. He probably could use some counselling but I do not see him doing that. I think it would be really good for him but he is still under his mother's care. He's supposed to join the military next year but he has yet to even show initiative to lose the weight he was needing to in order to join by a certain time. I talk to him about it and he gets upset with me. Then he finally told me he has a fear of failing and not making it. So I try to be supportive but he can't be pushed and I'm fixing healthier foods at home but he still sneaks in fast food while he's at work and I found candy in his drawer that he was hiding when he told me to look for a gift card in that drawer. I didn't tell him I found it though. I just left it there knowing he'll get upset if I mention it. Like I said, he just has insecurities and I know what it's like because I used to be the same way at his age. I gained my confidence when I walked out on DS's dad. He'll get there though :) I have every bit of faith in him!


----------



## kaths101

I've still got most things from my son, so if I have a boy I'm sorted! I need a swing as I had to throw it away. Still have all his clothes too but no doubt I will buy some new ones even if I have another boy :winkwink:
there's nothing like baby clothes shopping!!

Myra, I really hope everything is ok :hugs:
I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

JJsmom said:


> OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy!

Men can be such babies at times. My DH once thought I didn't love him any more because of a fight we had. The words never passed my lips nor would they... but because I wasn't gentle with him it meant I didn't love him. He gets silly ideas like that in his head all the time. Like the time he got drunk at a party and jealous over nothing and I told him to go home and calm down he assumed that was me breaking up with him.

I don't have an answer for why your OH feels this way... but you seem to think its his mother... I recall your nerves over her receiving the news about the baby because he might be told he is wasting his life or something rude like that....yeah she sounds like a prize.

If it were me. I'd tell him why you fell in love with him, what you still love about him. And remind him that carrying his child is a daily act of his much you love him. Remind him that showing you love him doesn't have to be a grand gesture its little things like making toast or turning down his side of the bed....but most of all...the baby. He's a bit younger than you if I recall...men always are even when they are older.... but he's likely feeling overwhelmed a bit by the baby. And this may be more about that than you not showing love enough. Find thine to talk it out. You'll come to the bottom of it. And you'll find a way to get through to him.
My DH is more expressive than me. He goes a little overboard at times telling me how he feels. I have to make an effort sometimes to really listen to him and that helps him know I feel the same.

And remind him of this fact which I think is cool... his baby is inside you. That's some of his DNA with you forever now. He'll always be a part of you because of this baby. 
That really struck home for DH so maybe it will work on your OH...

Good luck.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tsyhanochka said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> OH is being a pain today. I knew something was wrong but he never communicates with me! I ask him what's wrong and all I ever hear is "nothing." So then he gets to work and he texts me asking what I see in him because he feels like "I have got comfortable with him and he has just become a routine in my life!" I want to just smack the crap out of him! I mean what else can I do to tell him I love him. He said that he strives every day to show me that he loves me and I don't do anything to prove it to him. I'm sorry but right now I feel like a massive cow, don't think I look very good, and haven't felt like making love in forever but do it only to make him feel good. I told him if I don't have snot coming out my nose from this cold then I have it coming out of my vagina and to me that just isn't sexy!
> 
> Men can be such babies at times. My DH once thought I didn't love him any more because of a fight we had. The words never passed my lips nor would they... but because I wasn't gentle with him it meant I didn't love him. He gets silly ideas like that in his head all the time. Like the time he got drunk at a party and jealous over nothing and I told him to go home and calm down he assumed that was me breaking up with him.
> 
> I don't have an answer for why your OH feels this way... but you seem to think its his mother... I recall your nerves over her receiving the news about the baby because he might be told he is wasting his life or something rude like that....yeah she sounds like a prize.
> 
> If it were me. I'd tell him why you fell in love with him, what you still love about him. And remind him that carrying his child is a daily act of his much you love him. Remind him that showing you love him doesn't have to be a grand gesture its little things like making toast or turning down his side of the bed....but most of all...the baby. He's a bit younger than you if I recall...men always are even when they are older.... but he's likely feeling overwhelmed a bit by the baby. And this may be more about that than you not showing love enough. Find thine to talk it out. You'll come to the bottom of it. And you'll find a way to get through to him.
> My DH is more expressive than me. He goes a little overboard at times telling me how he feels. I have to make an effort sometimes to really listen to him and that helps him know I feel the same.
> 
> And remind him of this fact which I think is cool... his baby is inside you. That's some of his DNA with you forever now. He'll always be a part of you because of this baby.
> That really struck home for DH so maybe it will work on your OH...
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

great points for advice good job


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks T! My OH is over expressive in his feelings as well. I need to start reminding myself to do it more often as well. I appreciate the responses and you guys listening to my rant. I think me not wanting to bd as much lately is hard on him also. But he did send a text saying he doesn't want to unless I want to and he needs to stop being so selfish (he always says that) LOL! We'll be fine though! I'll always be supportive of him because I believe in him a million percent and I tell him that too. One thing he isn't aware of is that I have a journal going of letters to him throughout our engagement but he won't get this until our wedding night. I hope he lasts!! LOL!


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra keep us updated dear on how you are doing. We are all praying for you and little bubs. It is scary and I hope that you are in good hands. 
JJ's when I was pregnant with my DD I got the DH a book called "so you're going to be a dad" and we read it together. Maybe something simple like this may help you guys?
As for shopping...I am so tempted to go buy things but I want to wait til I know it is a boy or a girl. I really have most things already from DD so if we have a girl again then it will just be handed down to the baby. I mean stuff we have isn't new anyhow mostly we got handed down stuff for DD from my sister and brothers kids. 
Feeling yuck today. Hardly slept again...spent most of the night worrying about if the baby was okay and if I would be able to breastfeed. I must have dozed off at one point cause I remember dreaming I filled an entire bottle with 200ml of expressed milk. I was so happy! This morning I woke up feeling like I have a tummy ache. Not sure if it an actual tummy ache cause we ate out last night -yummy Thai food or if I am just having a bout of ms! Took a gulp of Mylanta just in case.


----------



## donna noble

Myra hope all will be ok.

haven't bought anything, can't even think about that lest the worst happen. I really do want the pink camo baby blanket we have at work though!


----------



## myra

Thank you so much for your wishes and prayers!!!! I think they really helped. 

That was a long and scary few hours- esp when he doc told me she was concerned to see so much blood. But the most wonderful news is that baby is ok- perfect heart rate, size and baby was moving all around for us to see. The lab tech (everyone at the hospital in fact) was so wonderful. I'd been crying before going down to radiology for the scan- and he knew how anxious and nervous my OH and I were- so after lots of checking and scanning (felt like forever but was prob 10-15 min) he said that he's not the doc so he's not supposed to tell us anything but that the bleeding was from a sub chorionic hematoma so everything is ok. Then he did some more scans of the baby so i could see and even took some 3D scans of the baby and gave them to us. Doc said that they will just need to monitor to keep an eye on things but that right now this is all ok. 

Exhausted and utterly grateful, relieved and happy.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank GOD...I was so nervous and upset there along with you! How happy I am to read this...so relieved for you guys.


----------



## MarineLady

Hi ladies,

I have been going through this discussion thread and I would love to join if its not too late! I am due on July 12th with our first. That makes us 11+1 weeks. 

Glad to hear that everything is ok with you, Myra. *hugs*


----------



## tsyhanochka

Myra that is excellent news! So very glad things are alright. Good thing its the holiday break so you can rest.

JJ that journal sounds lovely. What a sweet idea. I'm sure he will cherish it. Maybe the baby will give him the incentive he needs to get his health in order. My Dr said some men take health more seriously when they become fathers. As I was commenting that DH doesn't take his health as seriously as I'd like.

HUGS ladies.

AFM my fever seems to finally have gone. And now my flu is clearing up my MS came back with a vengeance today.... it was kind enough to stay away while I had the fever. But at least I want food....even if it doesn't want me LOL


----------



## donna noble

That's great myra! Are they going to rescan in a week or so to check on the sch?

my abdomen is really sore tonight. Hope it's just growth. :/ couldn't find hb on doppler but I heard lots of weird noises. Not sure if that's baby moving?


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, so so SO happy to hear you and baby are well! And very glad the staff was so nice to you :) I can imagine that was a scary experience and having friendly staff must have made it much easier.

JJsmom, sorry about your OH! I agree that you should talk to him about it. That is so amazing that you are writing him letters during your engagement! What a sweet and thoughtful gift!


----------



## tsyhanochka

How do you explain the chaos of a hormonal meltdown to a man? He seems to think I would still possess presence of mind enough to tell him what he should do to help me.

I don't even know what would help me. 

He then launched into a 10 min condescending lecture that if I'm aware that it's night or that I prefer to be sitting vs standing then I must be aware enough to know what I want because I made choices to sit or stand in a certain place. (Actual conversation). 

Prior to this wisdom.... he was upset that I was crying and couldn't tell him what I needed or wanted which made me worse because I felt like a failure for not knowing the answer to simple questions. He got more upset and started to cry himself, dropped to his knees and begged me to tell him what to do.... so that set me off more. Now not only do I have to calm myself down but him as well?!?! Good grief. He eventually told me he doesn't want us to scream and yell all the time (which we don't...first melt down in a few days actually.... there was no yelling after my chat with him about the drinking) so he wants peace and quiet was the moral of his story..... he gets silent treatment instead.
Mature I know. But I'll lose it if I try and talk to him right now.

Yeah. Men suck. 

He's 7 years older than me and I'm 30. I feel like he's 15 some days. 

JJ I don't think they ever grow up.


PS sorry for the Debbie Downer me lately. I'm hungry but no appetite to eat. I have cravings for impossible things at impossible times. When I finally did eat today I lost it soon afterwards. I hope that isn't something that keeps up. My blood sugar would be so low if it weren't for the popsicles that stay down. I just want to eat normally again. I hope that happens soon. What worked yesterday won't work today... what I could tolerate stops being tolerable. I'm to the point where I eat according to what won't be so bad to be sick with. I don't throw it all up so I'm grateful for that but I know I'm not eating enough out of fear of losing it. Which is almost as bad. *sigh*


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wounderful news MYra


----------



## Pink Flowers

Glad to her all is ok with baby myra x x


----------



## Libbysmum

Tshyanochka, This is my 3rd pregnancy and believe me the hormonal melt downs don't get any easier. My dh called me inconsiderate the other day because I was crying because I didn't want to lift my heavy 17month old up on the change table to change her nappy...she is over 14kg so not a petite flower by any standard. He said didn't I know he had been working all day and was tired and his feet ached...I said yes I did but didn't he know I am pregnant? I don't ask for help much but at that point I thought he could have been a little more supportive. Today my nipples have been a bit tender and I been feeling a bit sick in the tummy...We just get home from the mayhem of shopping and I go give DD a bath and come back to lounge room sit down and he asks me what's for dinner...ummm I just sat down. I say How about a tuna bake? He says, how about Lasagna. I said I had no meat defrosted so it would be a meat pie with tomato sauce or tuna...he chose tuna.


----------



## dove830

myra said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and prayers!!!! I think they really helped.
> 
> That was a long and scary few hours- esp when he doc told me she was concerned to see so much blood. But the most wonderful news is that baby is ok- perfect heart rate, size and baby was moving all around for us to see. The lab tech (everyone at the hospital in fact) was so wonderful. I'd been crying before going down to radiology for the scan- and he knew how anxious and nervous my OH and I were- so after lots of checking and scanning (felt like forever but was prob 10-15 min) he said that he's not the doc so he's not supposed to tell us anything but that the bleeding was from a sub chorionic hematoma so everything is ok. Then he did some more scans of the baby so i could see and even took some 3D scans of the baby and gave them to us. Doc said that they will just need to monitor to keep an eye on things but that right now this is all ok.
> 
> Exhausted and utterly grateful, relieved and happy.


Myra, SO happy and relieved for you. It really makes a huge difference when the hospital staff are great too, doesn't it? :)


----------



## MrsMcP

myra said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and prayers!!!! I think they really helped.
> 
> That was a long and scary few hours- esp when he doc told me she was concerned to see so much blood. But the most wonderful news is that baby is ok- perfect heart rate, size and baby was moving all around for us to see. The lab tech (everyone at the hospital in fact) was so wonderful. I'd been crying before going down to radiology for the scan- and he knew how anxious and nervous my OH and I were- so after lots of checking and scanning (felt like forever but was prob 10-15 min) he said that he's not the doc so he's not supposed to tell us anything but that the bleeding was from a sub chorionic hematoma so everything is ok. Then he did some more scans of the baby so i could see and even took some 3D scans of the baby and gave them to us. Doc said that they will just need to monitor to keep an eye on things but that right now this is all ok.
> 
> Exhausted and utterly grateful, relieved and happy.

So relieved for you! What a rollercoaster this is?! I have 12 week scan tomorrow and am soooooo nervous. I just pray that everything is okay and I can finally believe that I'm actually pregnant! I thought I was showing loads last week but now the bloat has gone a bit and I don't think there's a bump there :o( hurry up bump x


----------



## mvosse

Aaisrie, not to be a pain, but I think our bump count is off??? I could be wrong, and if I am, I'm sorry.

Myra, so glad to hear that baby is okay!!!

I agree men SUCK lately, my OH has been complaining he's been working 12 hour shifts on 5 hours of sleep a night, which isn't fun I'll agree. BUT I've had 6 hours of sleep in the past 5 days, and I've been caring for DD, working, housecleaning, wrapping presents, shopping, grooming, and functioning in general, if a bit crabby while doing it, well what does he expect. We have more presents to get wrapped, and he informed me he's sleeping in tomorrow and I could do it myself, and then get up Tuesday morning to start the turkey, as he's sleeping in then to and might wake up late for opening presents, is it bad that I just wanted to PUNCH him??? I still kinda do, he's lucky he's at work!


----------



## caro103

so glad everything is ok myra! what a scary time :hugs: xx


----------



## sue_88

SO glad everything is ok Myra.....sorry you went through that but how nice to be treated so well. Naughty baby frightening Mummy & Daddy!! Rest up & take it easy xx


----------



## myra

Thank you all! Your support means so much!!! :hugs:

I'm continuing to count my blessings. Bleeding is lessening, so that's moving in the right direction. Doc said that it could come and go but if it gets heavy again, I'm to go immediately back to the hospital. 

I feel so lucky to have my OH. He was so wonderful yesterday~ I know he was just as freaked out as I was but he stayed calm and strong for me, held my hand when they were examining me, said all the right things to remind me to focus on the positives, did his best to distract me and asked the doc all the questions I couldn't even begin to think of. It wasn't til after we left that he told me how scared he had been. Based on what the doctor initially told us after my exam, neither of us through the day was going to have a good outcome. He's put me on a couple days bed rest & is bringing me my meals here, moved the TV in the bedroom so I can watch, is now off doing grocery shopping & finishing up the Christmas shopping for our nephews. We're both off work until January 3rd, so that should make it easier to just take it easy.

My doctor's office is closed til Wednesday but I'm to call that morning and find out when they want to see me and when they'll schedule another scan. I think it's all going to be ok. I'll keep focusing on that.

When he gets back, I'll ask him to bring me the 3D scan so I can take a pic and show you our latest image of baby!! (I've promised not to get out of bed except for the bathroom so I can't go get it now or he will be quite unhappy with me)


----------



## oneandtwo

So glad everything is okay myra!! *hugs* that was a frightening story to follow there for a minute. stay rested!!

as for the husbands, especially the first time dads it IS very difficult for them to understand all the issues that come along with pregnancy, my best advice, crack open a pregnancy book (what to expect, my pregnancy week by week etc.) and ask that he listen while you read it TO him. it took my husband til baby #3 to really grasp all the garbage that comes along with pregnancy. he is way more tolerant this time, doesn't question me when i ask him to carry laundry up/down stairs, or when i need a bath/food/drink/ a good cry. he usually laughs ay me now when i start crying because im not an overly emotional person so its weird for the both of us when it happens (last time i started crying, it was to the Katy Perry song "teenage dream" LOL). anyway it is hard but we can't expect them.to know what is wrong or what we want or need unless you tell them if you don't know, tell them! "i don't know, its these pregnancy hormones i have nothing to be upset about" etc. pregnancy is hard and even harder when the husband is more confused then the wife. that's my advice for the year *giggle* hope it helps someone!! oh yea, and men NEVER grow up, blame it on their mothers lol im determined to have my sons be far more.mature when my husband and his brothers are(nt) ;)

afm- I've got the wildest illness going on, was fine then started coughing violently and then started getting this awful migraine, i couldn't even.move! and now, day three i am mildly congested but coughing up *tmi* buckets of phlegm i was freezing cold for two days but had no fever. just odd, seems like its getting better though, hopefully!

i wish my ms would go away completely i haven't thrown up in some time but the nausea is not wanting to ease up its still all day long! this stuff is far worse then my boys pregnancies were! second tri is tomorrow, so exciting!! oh and I've gained nearly 8 lbs woohoo!! its hilarious cause i put my weight into my pregnancy app and it says i have *excessive* weight gain, which makes me laugh you'd think it'd be able to account for the fact my total weight is only 102! i usually gain at least a lbs a week through the entire second and third trimester so im hoping it picks up. i gained 40lbs last pregnancy and am hoping to gain at least that, wouldst mind 45ish


----------



## MissFox

Oneandtwo I wish you were around for my first. My husband has been amazing this time around. At first not so much but now that there is evidence of this Ms nausea he has just been amazing. He jokes though if anyone mentions a third baby. Like YOU THINK I WANT TO GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN???

Went to the ER last night for DD. Dh and my mom were pushing it. I kept saying it was viral and they wouldn't do anything and I was right. Very frustrating. Turns out she has either hand foot and mouth or herpasomething lol. They said hf&m lasts a much shorter time so hope it's that. 
Going to finish up Christmas shopping today. Just have 3-4 things to grab.


----------



## tsyhanochka

MissFox oh no! I hope its the HF&m cause I think I know the other one my boss' kid had it and its not fun. Not that HF&m is easy.

Myra I'm glad your feeling better and can rest.


----------



## donna noble

My husband really came along alot in the last couple weeks. I think seeing me really sick made it more real. I know my dd is not on the front page but I can't face it yet yanno? Like if I say it then that would be a bad thing in case something happens. Also why I'm not telling anyone


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:xmas6::xmas5::xmas3::xmas1::xmas2:wanted to wish you ladies a happy holiday. :xmas4::xmas9::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17:. :)
been doing homework all morning and hubby has been wrapping Christmas gifts for the kids this morning will they are at there grandparents


----------



## Miss Bellum

myra said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and prayers!!!! I think they really helped.
> 
> That was a long and scary few hours- esp when he doc told me she was concerned to see so much blood. But the most wonderful news is that baby is ok- perfect heart rate, size and baby was moving all around for us to see. The lab tech (everyone at the hospital in fact) was so wonderful. I'd been crying before going down to radiology for the scan- and he knew how anxious and nervous my OH and I were- so after lots of checking and scanning (felt like forever but was prob 10-15 min) he said that he's not the doc so he's not supposed to tell us anything but that the bleeding was from a sub chorionic hematoma so everything is ok. Then he did some more scans of the baby so i could see and even took some 3D scans of the baby and gave them to us. Doc said that they will just need to monitor to keep an eye on things but that right now this is all ok.
> 
> Exhausted and utterly grateful, relieved and happy.

Fantastic news, I am so pleased to hear everythings OK :)


----------



## JJsmom

tsyhanochka said:


> How do you explain the chaos of a hormonal meltdown to a man? He seems to think I would still possess presence of mind enough to tell him what he should do to help me.
> 
> I don't even know what would help me.
> 
> He then launched into a 10 min condescending lecture that if I'm aware that it's night or that I prefer to be sitting vs standing then I must be aware enough to know what I want because I made choices to sit or stand in a certain place. (Actual conversation).
> 
> Prior to this wisdom.... he was upset that I was crying and couldn't tell him what I needed or wanted which made me worse because I felt like a failure for not knowing the answer to simple questions. He got more upset and started to cry himself, dropped to his knees and begged me to tell him what to do.... so that set me off more. Now not only do I have to calm myself down but him as well?!?! Good grief. He eventually told me he doesn't want us to scream and yell all the time (which we don't...first melt down in a few days actually.... there was no yelling after my chat with him about the drinking) so he wants peace and quiet was the moral of his story..... he gets silent treatment instead.
> Mature I know. But I'll lose it if I try and talk to him right now.
> 
> Yeah. Men suck.
> 
> He's 7 years older than me and I'm 30. I feel like he's 15 some days.
> 
> JJ I don't think they ever grow up.
> 
> 
> PS sorry for the Debbie Downer me lately. I'm hungry but no appetite to eat. I have cravings for impossible things at impossible times. When I finally did eat today I lost it soon afterwards. I hope that isn't something that keeps up. My blood sugar would be so low if it weren't for the popsicles that stay down. I just want to eat normally again. I hope that happens soon. What worked yesterday won't work today... what I could tolerate stops being tolerable. I'm to the point where I eat according to what won't be so bad to be sick with. I don't throw it all up so I'm grateful for that but I know I'm not eating enough out of fear of losing it. Which is almost as bad. *sigh*

So sorry T! I know I agree they don't ever grow up. It's a nice thought at times though! I'm sorry he was talking to you in a condescending tone, I hate when people talk to me like that. Hopefully you can eat normal food soon and not have it come back up!! Praying for you!!

I have to say I think I'm eating too much mac n cheese! I can eat a whole box myself! I put a can of peas in there so at least I'm getting my veggies too! LOL! DS ate some, OH ate some, I ate the rest! LOL! Now it's time for a nap.


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, so glad everything turned out good with you and your bean!!!


----------



## kaths101

Myra I'm so glad our little bouncing baby is ok. It's also nice to hear of a wonderful OH, most of the time were complaining about them so its good to hear :thumbup:
Look forward to seeing your scan :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning ladies, Woke up feeling a bit better. DH informed me he has a work Christmas breakfast to go to this morning. I have requested he stop on his way home and buy some bread cause we are all out. DD is behaving so far but it is only 7.15am. We are chillaxing watching Christmas cartoons. May everyone have a merry Christmas!
I made shortbread yesterday- yummy!


----------



## myra

My healthy, amazing little one~ 12w 6d. I got the best present I could ever have yesterday when I found out she/he is ok.

Happy holidays to all of you!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







13weeks 3D.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> My healthy, amazing little one~ 12w 6d. I got the best present I could ever have yesterday when I found out she/he is ok.
> 
> Happy holidays to all of you!!!!!!!!!!

Awww he looks like he is flexing his muscles! So cute!
Congrats!

On a side note- Is anyone else having problems fitting in their undies? Mine are beginning to pinch.:dohh:


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> My healthy, amazing little one~ 12w 6d. I got the best present I could ever have yesterday when I found out she/he is ok.
> 
> Happy holidays to all of you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awww he looks like he is flexing his muscles! So cute!
> Congrats!
> 
> On a side note- Is anyone else having problems fitting in their undies? Mine are beginning to pinch.:dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :cloud9:

And as for the undies- yes! I thought I was imagining it the first couple days but they are really starting to bother me...guess I'm growing in more places than just my belly! Need to go get some new ones this week.


----------



## alicecooper

myra - fab scan. I'm so glad everything is okay.


And yep. I've had to go up a size in underwear.


----------



## Aaisrie

Myra that's great about the scan & lovely pic too!!

AFM, I'm well and truly in my maternity stuff
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/08CB4062-D901-4B9D-B69E-7BCDF5B8BFCE-4652-000002F2264FA708.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Cute bump!
As for underwear I bought new ones in a different brand than normal and they're huge!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yup I asked DH to buy me undies for Xmas :) Eve your belly looks so cute!


----------



## JJsmom

Love your bump Eve!!!


----------



## abagailb14

Is anyone else experiencing pelvic pain? It's hurt to even walk for the past week or so, it's so sore. I'm guessing it must be from things stretching but ouch!


----------



## Libbysmum

Sometimes the baby rests on a nerve causing siatica (spelling?) pains. When I get pain I take it as a sign to slow down and take a break...that seems to help somewhat.


----------



## kaths101

Hi ladies, well this morning I have been sick, first time this pregnancy. I'm also coming down with something! Great...all on Christmas Eve!!
I have had sciatica, very painful, I get a shooting pain in my lower back and down my left bum cheek! Ouch

I've got to remember to drink more, I keep feeling really dehydrated!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Kath I knew I hadn't spelled it correctly :p It is 9.20pm here Christmas Eve...I found DD's stocking that I had hiding in the wardrobe...it is now out waiting for her to discover it tomorrow morning.
We all went to a carol service tonight...they advertised that they would have Santa on the webpage...no santa! They did have a live Nativity complete with donkey and lamb...very cute. DD was hyperactive...not sure why but boy was she a handful. She just about ran on the stage...I had to chase her down the aisle and get her before she did. Nightmare! DH was so upset with her he wanted to turn around and head home.


----------



## Lauki

Hi ladies! Not been on here for a while as I've been very ill constantly!

I'm feeling better now and had my scan this morning! It's put me forward to 13 weeks. So I can finally update my due date to the 1st of July! (Could that please be changed on the main page as I never knew my due date?).

This baby is due one day after Sophies birthday, madness!


Hope everyone is keeping well!
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies :)
I love all the scans and the baby bumps - aaisrie such a cute bump! 
Merry Christmas to all of you - It's 530am here on Xmas eve and I'm getting ready to work another 12hour day helping others celebrate their xmas's! I come home at night exhausted and usually feeling nauseous as a result :(
4 more days until my scan - not that I'm excited or nervous or anything ;)
Wishing you ladies lots of love and joy!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay so the front page is updated, if anything is missing lemme know!! It should all be right now, today's the first day I've been able to use the laptop to do it properly :)

I also created some more sig pics if anyone wanted something different, I keep seeing fireworks in the first ones teehee Just paste the code into the signature box in User CP, remove the * to make it work!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg


> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg[*/img][*/url]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg


> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg[*/img][*/url]


----------



## JJsmom

I'd like to wish all you ladies a very Merry Christmas!!! I won't be on today anymore as I have so much to do and of course tomorrow is Christmas and I'll be spending the day with the family. Hope everyone has a great Christmas!!


----------



## alicecooper

Aaisrie said:


> Okay so the front page is updated, if anything is missing lemme know!! It should all be right now, today's the first day I've been able to use the laptop to do it properly :)
> 
> I also created some more sig pics if anyone wanted something different, I keep seeing fireworks in the first ones teehee Just paste the code into the signature box in User CP, remove the * to make it work!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg[*/img][*/url]
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...Click to expand...

my due date has actually been moved to 27th June. I have no doubt I'll end up with a July baby though to be honest as I always go overdue. Maybe you could just change my due date on the first page to 1st July or something as that's closest.


----------



## Aaisrie

Done for you Alice :) I reckon I'll go over too and could end up with an August bebe!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Merry Christmas! I've been so busy with running around that I've had a hard time getting on here but I've been following. It's almost 10 AM here on Christmas Eve, getting ready to bake!

Myra- so relieved to hear baby is ok!

Eve - great bump!


----------



## MissFox

Merry Christmas ladies!! I was supposed to bring DD to my work today to meet Santa but IDK. With her illness I don't know if its appropriate. *sigh* I was really looking forward to it. I guess she won't know either way.
Hope today and tomorrow goes great for everyone!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Aaisrie said:


> Okay so the front page is updated, if anything is missing lemme know!! It should all be right now, today's the first day I've been able to use the laptop to do it properly :)
> 
> I also created some more sig pics if anyone wanted something different, I keep seeing fireworks in the first ones teehee Just paste the code into the signature box in User CP, remove the * to make it work!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg[*/img][*/url]
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...Click to expand...

Hey eve,my due date is actually the 1st, not the 5th :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh my gosh guys... gained 3lbs in 3 days!! It's the first baby weight I've put on and it's kinda freaking me out... just jumped up there sooo fast! My guess is it's because I haven't thrown up in a few days. Still queasy ALL the time but no vomiting recently. It's nice to have the parents here to help with the little one!

Merry Christmas everyone! I think I'm off to take a wee nap before I finish the wrapping. :)


----------



## caro103

Merry Christmas everyone! its xmas eve here but won't now get on until well after boxing day :).

Myra do you think you see little boy bits in your 3d scan!?

yay for all the other scans! hope everyone has a fab few days :D xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

Becca if that's the first you've gained.... its not 3 in 3 days....its 3 in 12 weeks actually. It just happened to be in the last 3 days. Mind your moderation and enjoy not being sick this Christmas.... eat a second helping of something for me please ;)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh goodness so exhausted! I didn't realize how tiring the holidays were or maybe it's just the being pregnant part :haha: my mom has offered to watch LO so I am off to take a quick nap before I have to get back at it :flower:

Happy holidays to everyone :)


----------



## myra

caro103 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! its xmas eve here but won't now get on until well after boxing day :).
> 
> Myra do you think you see little boy bits in your 3d scan!?
> 
> yay for all the other scans! hope everyone has a fab few days :D xx

I thought I saw boy bits and asked the radiologist but he said that it's too early to tell. My OH has been 100% convinced we're having a girl but after the scan, his certainty dropped to 90%...not sure what we thought we saw but about 1 more week til my blood test results will come back so we'll know at that point if baby is boy or girl!

And on another note, I haven't had any bleeding for the past 3 hours!! :happydance:

p.s. I just noticed on my ticker that I'm exactly 1/3 the way through my pregnancy: 33%!!

p.p.s.: I just showed OH what I thought were the boys bits & his certainty of a girl dropped to 50%...now he's worried that his Christmas gift to me won't be as appropriate since he said it's gender specific....hmm....


----------



## donna noble

Merry Christmas everyone! Typical for a holiday my oh and i are fighting. He won't allow me to spend time with my family. I'm supposed to babysit him. But he doesn't even celebrate Christmas or buy me a gift so why should he care Christmas is just another day to him. I'm going to my family I don't care. He is terribly selfish. You see I must not love him if I do that.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today i woke up with the worst migraine( mind you i have homework to do due today, baking to do, and my nephew and hubby are playing gun fighting war games on the Wii with it blasting loud.) i had to baricate myself and nap most of the day to try and get my headache to subside just so i can focus on homework and just finished few. hope yall have a nice evening.


----------



## Aaisrie

Myra I could tell on a regular u/s that my ds was a boy at 14w!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy christmas to all the july sunbeams!!


----------



## mvosse

It isn't officially Christmas here for another few hours yet, but Merry Christmas everyone!!! I hope you all have a blessed and happy filled day!


----------



## IcePrincess

Merry Christmas everyone! Hoping my sinus infection goes away!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all...Christmas has been good we went over to my mums place for lunch and ate like crazy. So full now and tired like crazy. 
Beachgal I think our scans are the same day...28th? I am still hoping DH will come with me but he seems skeptical.
Sorry for those ladies with colds and migraines...yuck...DD woke up with a cold...her nose has been non-stop all day poor kid. I made lasagna last night (DH requested it) so we will just be eating leftovers tonight if anyone is hungry. Right now it is 6pm and nobody is thinking of food because we ate sooooo much at lunch. I had way too much lemonade and had to pee a whole lot today. My mothers dads cousin was over at her house and she asked me if I knew if I was having a boy or a girl. I said it is a bit early to tell yet. I wonder if I will see any boy bits on Friday or not? I will def. be looking for them.


----------



## Aaisrie

It's not too early to tell but it's much harder to be sure!! I could see 3 dots (in a triangle shape) at 14w which was the testies and penis


----------



## tsyhanochka

donna noble said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Typical for a holiday my oh and i are fighting. He won't allow me to spend time with my family. I'm supposed to babysit him. But he doesn't even celebrate Christmas or buy me a gift so why should he care Christmas is just another day to him. I'm going to my family I don't care. He is terribly selfish. You see I must not love him if I do that.

Oh Donna that's crap. How can he keep you from your family like that? Is it just that he doesn't want to celebrate the holidays or does he get like this a lot?

He'll have to learn families are part of the package. I mean he can't expect you to keep everyone away next year for baby's first Christmas!!! 

Hugs my dear. I hope the Grinch warms his heart some and you get to spend time with them after all.


----------



## donna noble

Ya I don't know what his deal is. I told him I don't like his family much either but I put up with them because I love him. That's how marriage works. He is very selfish like his mother though who is a horrible manipulative person who comes between us.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## MissFox

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## kaths101

Merry Christmas to all In July sunbeams. Hope you have had a lovely day.

Today we have told all close family I am pregnant, which I'm glad.. Was dreading telling my parents but it actually went ok! Phew glad that's over with :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

2 more days til my scan...will feel so much more relaxed once it is done. 
Went to bed with swollen glands and woke with a mega sore throat...bugger! I should probably go to the Dr's. But they will just say gargle with salty water and take panadol...can't do much as far as medication goes while pregnant. Hope I heal fast and this doesn't drag on for months.
Hope everyone has a good Christmas. We are relaxing this morning... DD took forever to go to sleep last night with all the days excitement. We had a fair bit of rain during the night such a relief from all the humidity we have had.


----------



## alicecooper

merry christmas everyone x


----------



## Aaisrie

hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!! My lovely husband got me the kindle fire HD so now I can post with it!!! totally thrilled and stoked :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Merry Christmas everyone! I too go a kindle fire hd :) super excited!


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/3487185718741_zps35ac240b.jpg

me wearing my ds when we were with family for Christmas :)


----------



## JJsmom

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!!! I had a wonderful one! OH also got me a Kindle Fire HD!!! So excited! He played with it the whole time I drove to my dads which ended up draining the power so on my way back he drove and as soon as we pulled off it came up saying low battery, 5% remaining. UGH! I had to sit there bored the whole time. I'm super excited though! I got so many tops too that I can grow into with my belly!! I can't believe how great this Christmas was for all of my family! I'm hoping back off here so I can enjoy the evening with just my OH! Take care ladies!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am still waiting for my new toaster, but in the meantime DH gave me perfume and some maternity undies. No Kindles here I am afraid. Been napping to try and cure my throat. I also took a honey and lemon drink. My eyes are all watery and my nose is all stuffy...feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh Lib you sound like me this time last week. Watch out for a fever. Its a rough few days at the start. Rest and fluids are about all you can do.

Glad everyone had a good Christmas. We just got back from my aunt's. We told her family. My cousin is 14 she's super excited for us. She was already looking up baby names on an app LOL

We will tell the rest of the family Jan 7. We'll tell his mother in Ukraine then because it's orthodox Christmas. I'll tell her in Ukrainian. I've learned the phrase. And then we'll Skype his uncle and share it again then tell my family. Its getting more real now that we can tell people soon. 
Hugs everyone!!!


----------



## misshastings

Hello everyone! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

Another member of the kindle fire club here! It's my new favourite thing, spent all day yesterday getting different books and apps etc on it! It's awesome :) x


----------



## Aaisrie

can't stop playing mahjong this morning and I've got the hang of typing with Swype!


----------



## donna noble

Morning ladies. Sounds like you had great time at Christmas. I have a scan today so I'm freaking out. I heard the hb on doppler last night. But I was awoke in the middle of the night with an awful pain so now I'm scared. :(


----------



## alicecooper

poorly :( so poorly :( we're like a house of lurgy here.

My chest hurts
my nose is like a tap
I'm coughing up a lung
I haven't slept in 4 days
It hurts just to breathe
My eyes are watering
I'm aching everywhere.



I'm so sick of this. Why won't it go away?! *cries*


----------



## tlh97990

i bought myself a kindle fire a few months back and i'm in love with it! it's so much easier for me to actually read now that i don't have to go to the store to buy a book or to the library to borrow one!! 

good luck on the scans coming up! i see my new doctor next week so i'm hoping i'll get a scan then. I'll be 12 weeks so maybe i'll get a good nub shot!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have mine scheduled for next week but my hubby needs me to change my date so he can be there. so i may have to wait till the following week i will be 14 weeks already by then. with me being further along i may get to see what the babies gender is.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

I have been MIA for a while hope your all doing well. I have been pretty sick over the last 6 weeks but seems to be dying down now. Still when I smell something off putting or don't eat for a while.
I had my scan last Friday it was amazing. Baby doing well it was great to see the heart beat and the baby. I have a new due date I am just still a sunbeam 1st July instead of 4th. Xx


----------



## donna noble

Everything was ok at scan. I had one of those techs who wouldn't say anything which makes me nervous. Baby was moving and hb was 162. Other than that I dunno. She wouldn't even tell me what it measured which scares me it's not right. I could see the heart beating which was cool.


----------



## SugarBeth

Exhausted today. Managed to get through Christmas without actually vomitting, though I got pretty sick on the way to both parties. Glad that DH took the day off today as I'm so tired, and the house is wrecked from the holiday. I won't be getting a nap today either because I'm waiting for the long doctor phone call for the medical history.


----------



## tlh97990

you have to do your med history by phone?? that doesn't sound very fun! I had to fill out a form with it and the doctor usually goes over it in the office but i've never heard of doing it by phone


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well my doc appointment has been changed from the 4th to the 7th so i will be 14 weeks by then. hubby is happy becouse he can go with me and my daughter will be in school so only will have one kid with us.


----------



## myra

We got an early surprise today and found out it's a......boy!! Turns out we were right when we thought we saw boy bits! We knew we'd find out earlier than usual with the genetic blood test I had done, but this is even a week before we expected to hear anything. OH and I are in a bit of shock that we know but so thrilled, as we knew we would be with a healthy boy or girl. (Great news from the blood work shows no indication of Down's syndrome and a couple others. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oh wow Myra you know already that's amazing! congrats on being team :blue: 

I so wish I didn't have 7 more weeks to wait!


----------



## kaths101

Congratulation Myra! Little boys rock! 
My little man is such a darling and so cuddley and kissey.

What great news!


----------



## oneandtwo

Awesome myra!! congrats!! boys are awesome ;)

we find out in 12 days, im stoke :)


----------



## SugarBeth

myra said:


> We got an early surprise today and found out it's a......boy!! Turns out we were right when we thought we saw boy bits! We knew we'd find out earlier than usual with the genetic blood test I had done, but this is even a week before we expected to hear anything. OH and I are in a bit of shock that we know but so thrilled, as we knew we would be with a healthy boy or girl. (Great news from the blood work shows no indication of Down's syndrome and a couple others. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!)

Congrats on your healthy baby boy!! That's so exciting to already know! 



tlh97990 said:


> you have to do your med history by phone?? that doesn't sound very fun! I had to fill out a form with it and the doctor usually goes over it in the office but i've never heard of doing it by phone

Yes, my doctor's office does it by phone. I fill out a quickie form at the doctor's office, but the in depth medical and pregnancy history is done by phone. I actually rather it than to have to go in for an appointment, because the doctor's office is 45 minutes away and always packed.



oneandtwo said:


> Awesome myra!! congrats!! boys are awesome ;)
> 
> we find out in 12 days, im stoke :)

Are you finding out from blood work as well? How exciting to be able to know so early. With DD we had to wait until 26 weeks because she DID NOT want us to know through ultrasound! :haha: I considered doing the blood work, but this time I feel like I should wait to find out the gender. Last time I was going CRAZY to find out and this time I don't want to know yet. No idea why!


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats Myra on your little boy!!!! How exciting!!

I had my scan this morning ladies and I'm on :cloud9: We saw our little baby and its heart was just beating away.....154 bpm....the nuchal fold was 1.34 mm and I'll have the blood test for the disorders in about 2 weeks. I'm so excited to have seen our little baby...looks so much like a baby now :flower:
I'll try to upload a pic of our scan....our next scan will be the anatomy scan around 18-20 weeks. :happydance: We finally announced our pregnancy on facebook today too....I wanted to wait for this scan to ensure baby was ok. Baby measured 12 weeks 4 days, and I'm actually 12 weeks 2 days, so it measured a couple days ahead which is good. :thumbup:

Hope you all had a merry christmas!!!!

Edit: sorry the pic is kind of blurry...I need to change the pixel settings on my camera.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0009.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dove830

Congratulations Myra! Awesome news:)


----------



## oneandtwo

Sugarbeth-we are paying for an elective gender scan at 15wks :) its how we're announcing to our sons that we're expecting again!!


----------



## abagailb14

Officially second tri now, I feel like I'm making progress! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

wow Myra that is so exciting! I have my scan tomorrow. I feel like death warmed up right now...my throats sore, eyes watery, nose like a tap...just rubbish. Plus I been peeing like there's no tomorrow. Probably all the extra fluids I am drinking to try and flush out the germs. DD also has a bad cold. I wish she was old enough to wipe her own nose. We have to go buy tissues today as we been using tp to wipe our noses. I went to the doctor yesterday but it wasn't open. They even had a padlock on the door. Will try again today as I still have not heard anything from the hospital. I feel weird I am already in my 2nd trimester and had no contact with the hospital about my medical history and such...It seems like they have forgotten me. 
I only have the car this morning cause DH is working late so needs it to get home. Hopefully they can fit me in at the Dr this morning before DD has her nap then we can both sleep once we get home. She is looking rather tired already so I hope she can last. Congrats too Donna and other ladies on your beautiful scans!


----------



## Libbysmum

I forgot to mention DH asked his boss if he could have a couple of hrs off work to go with me to the scan and the jerk boss said NO! What a meanie! I mean he didn't even try to work something out with staff...DH explained that I had previous lost a baby and was worrying about it but the boss was being unsympathetic.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi Ladies, Merry Christmas!

I haven't been on in forever - I've got my family visiting for Christmas and we finally got to share our news and everyone is excited, so it's been fun in that regard - but I have been SO sick still :sick: When will it go away? I'm 12+3 and haven't kept anything down all day. Baby sent back my entire turkey dinner on Christmas Eve too :( Man this is hard... can't wait until I'm feeling better! Anyone else sick as a dog still?


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi Ladies, Merry Christmas!

I haven't been on in forever - I've got my family visiting for Christmas and we finally got to share our news and everyone is excited, so it's been fun in that regard - but I have been SO sick still :sick: When will it go away? I'm 12+3 and haven't kept anything down all day. Baby sent back my entire turkey dinner on Christmas Eve too :( Man this is hard... can't wait until I'm feeling better! Anyone else sick as a dog still?


----------



## SugarBeth

Last pregnancy I was sick until I was in my 7th month. As in, throwing up daily or more. This time seems not quite as bad, but I am still sick daily. I'm hoping I get luckier than last time. 

Oneandtwo- that sounds like fun! Can't believe some people are so far already, I feel so behind! Last time I was due early in the month, not used to this. Lol. I think we'll probably wait for the ultrasound, though last time DD made that difficult and had us waiting for a long time!


----------



## alicecooper

june - fab scan :)

myra - woo congrats on your little boy! you're the first of us to know, go you!! :D

if I sneeze one more time I think my nose is going to fall off :(


----------



## myra

Sorry to hear so many of you are feeling sick- colds and continuing m/s. I hope you feel better soon!!

And congrats on the new scans!!


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> june - fab scan :)
> 
> myra - woo congrats on your little boy! you're the first of us to know, go you!! :D
> 
> if I sneeze one more time I think my nose is going to fall off :(

Thank you hun :flower: I just can't believe how much its grown! :cloud9:


----------



## TTCMOMMA

:blue: Little boy!!!
Had my 12 week scan today. I am 12 weeks 5 days but measuring between 12 weeks 6 days to 13 weeks 1 day. Baby was stretching out and doing ton's of kicks and flips. HB was 154 and all the testing looked well. The women doing the scan was awesome and said she would be very surprise if we came back in a few weeks and it wasn't a little boy.
:happydance::happydance:
The DH is so very happy!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh gosh!! I can't believe people are already finding out the gender!! I'm hoping only 5 more weeks for me!! Seems so far away! LOL! 

Sorry to hear how many people are sick and still having m/s!! Hope you feel better soon and hope the m/s goes away soon!! 

Myra congrats on your little boy!!!! How exciting!!

TTC congrats!!! 

I'm so excited to see all of these scans!! 
13 weeks today!!!!! woohoo!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

TTCMOMMA said:


> :blue: Little boy!!!
> Had my 12 week scan today. I am 12 weeks 5 days but measuring between 12 weeks 6 days to 13 weeks 1 day. Baby was stretching out and doing ton's of kicks and flips. HB was 154 and all the testing looked well. The women doing the scan was awesome and said she would be very surprise if we came back in a few weeks and it wasn't a little boy.
> :happydance::happydance:
> The DH is so very happy!

Wow!! Congrats on your little boy!!! So far we have 2 boys...0 girls...I'd like to see how this goes with the boy vs girl....:haha:


----------



## donna noble

So the wonderful tech only gave me two pictures. They are not so great. But I am deathly afraid the baby is way too small. My uterus looks so big and the baby is tiny. So I don't know. I am very scared the baby is not right. I read this can be a sign of chromosomal defects. i am really mad the pictures are so bad. teh other one is wrse, it's just a blob because the baby was moving
 



Attached Files:







Image01.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## myra

donna noble said:


> So the wonderful tech only gave me two pictures. They are not so great. But I am deathly afraid the baby is way too small. My uterus looks so big and the baby is tiny. So I don't know. I am very scared the baby is not right. I read this can be a sign of chromosomal defects. i am really mad the pictures are so bad. teh other one is wrse, it's just a blob because the baby was moving

Baby looks good, Donna-so cute!!!!
I know it's hard not to worry. We've had our scans done at 2 diff locations since I switched docs at 8 weeks, and even the pics look so diff from the 2 offices. I got worried in this last scan that there wasn't enough empty space around the baby, but the lab tech said it just depends on how much you zoom in on baby vs overall uterus. I think that's all that's going on in your scan. Baby looks great


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats! That is wonderful!
I went to the Doctor and they were open today. I asked why I had not got any thing from the hospital and they said sometimes they wait until you are 14 wks before they send anything...I have never heard this before and think my letter just got lost.
He gave me antibiotics but said no need to take them unless I feel worse in a few days. Great! Meanwhile I am just using vapor rub and drinking lemon and honey drinks.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh Lib I hope you won't need the meds!!! 

Donna the baby looks like a baby! I'm jealous we still looked like a blob with a wee head and arm. Mine seemed to have lots of room too but the tech mentioned I seemed to measure a week ahead so I don't know. I guess the report will have all we need and maybe we get to hear the heartbeat at our Jan 7th appt. Once I get stats I'll feel better. But I'm less nervous having seen the heart flutter.

Had another dream last night that I was bleeding. I don't k ow what makes me dream this I was happy yesterday. My aunt uncle and cousin took the news so well. Like even if the rest of the family is crap I got one happy reception from people I see more often. 

And! My sister has to move back in with us for January because her friend is giving her the boot. She has been here for 8 months you'd think she should have found full time work and a place by now. She has zero motivation to do anything that requires effort. I'm not looking forward to her being back here. But the hard deadline of end of Jan because MIL is coming for a month's visit. 
Guess I have to tell her about the baby. She sucks at keeping secrets.


----------



## Libbysmum

Tsyhanochka do you happen to live in Manitoba? A friend of mine lives in Winnipeg. I hope your family come good and that they realize it isn't about them it's about you and your partner and the new baby you guys are having. It would be nice for them to be more supportive. Yeah I don't like taking medication unless I really have to. Especially while I am pregnant. I had to take so many diff pills for this and that with my DD as I had low iron and high blood pressure etc. I am hopeful that this cold will end soon and I can have a happy healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mvosse

Whoohoo a boy, Congrats Myra!!!


----------



## dove830

I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok. 

Donna--baby looks great to me! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

since my appointment i will be 14 weeks and my last one was at 9 weeks will i end up having a nt scan?


----------



## beachgal

dove830 said:


> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.
> 
> Donna--baby looks great to me! :)

Great due date! ;)
I have my nt scan this Friday! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## donna noble

Thanks ladies! I think my uterus is kinda big too. I would have a pretty big bump if I wasn't so fat.


----------



## kaths101

Libbysmum that's so mean that your DH can't come to your scan. Really is mean of his employer. It would only be a few hours wouldn't it! :nope:
Maybe he should have said he had a hospital appointment, extended the truth a bit but I don't know it's so unfair isn't it!

Donna your baby looks fine, exactly like mine With my last pregnancy. You can see babies head, arms and legs. Don't worry! If there was anything wrong they would have had you in for a follow up appointment.


----------



## mvosse

12 week appointment today, I've been up since 4 thanks to nightmares that there isn't going to be a heartbeat now. Me thinks I worry to much. I'm kinda sure everything is fine. 13 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## kaths101

mvosse said:


> 12 week appointment today, I've been up since 4 thanks to nightmares that there isn't going to be a heartbeat now. Me thinks I worry to much. I'm kinda sure everything is fine. 13 weeks tomorrow!

Good luck let us know how I went! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I still don't have my booking in appointment! Hope I hear from them soon..


----------



## oneandtwo

Sw33tp3a said:


> since my appointment i will be 14 weeks and my last one was at 9 weeks will i end up having a nt scan?

I think 14wks is too late for an nt scan, you may get a regular scan though.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Congrats! That is wonderful!
> I went to the Doctor and they were open today. I asked why I had not got any thing from the hospital and they said sometimes they wait until you are 14 wks before they send anything...I have never heard this before and think my letter just got lost.
> He gave me antibiotics but said no need to take them unless I feel worse in a few days. Great! Meanwhile I am just using vapor rub and drinking lemon and honey drinks.

I hope you feel better soon!! This has been dragging on a while! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

14 weeks today. Officially 2nd tri I guess!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Lib we live in Toronto but most of my family is out east. I'm sure they will be fine. My mom can be iffy but everyone else should be OK. My mom acts like a 15 year old so if I treat her that way we get along well enough....it just sucks being the mature one since I was a kid.


----------



## caro103

oooh congrats myra on your little boy!! :D

i came down with a cold on xmas day too, whoop whoop! otherwise had a good xmas though and LO got throughly spoiled!! :D xx


----------



## sue_88

Hi Everyone..... I hope you all had wonderful holiday celebrations!!

Im really enjoying my break from work and staying with my parents for a week and a half - so nice to be spoilt !

Myra - A BOY!!! How amazing! I find out on Feb 16th!!! YAY

Hope everyone is great :) x


----------



## abagailb14

Just got the wonderful news at my appointment today that my midwife's office is closing down next week! Now I have to find a new midwife and the next closest one is about 40 min from my home, I'm so frustrated! :( On a good note, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat - she found it very quickly and bpm was a healthy 150


----------



## Sw33tp3a

abigal---wow what notice. sorry hun. maybe its a good think even with it being a drive. the next one you have may be even better.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

dove830 said:


> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.

Mine's on the 3rd too! Feels so far away even though it's not!


----------



## tlh97990

abagailb14 said:


> Just got the wonderful news at my appointment today that my midwife's office is closing down next week! Now I have to find a new midwife and the next closest one is about 40 min from my home, I'm so frustrated! :( On a good note, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat - she found it very quickly and bpm was a healthy 150

where at in Illinois do you live? do you not want an OB or are they not close either? That sucks having the drive but at least it's just once a month for now..i'm sure it will be more aggravating at the end when appts are 1-2 weeks apart!



BeccaMichelle said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.
> 
> Mine's on the 3rd too! Feels so far away even though it's not!Click to expand...

My scan is on the 2nd and its less than a week away but feels like a century away!!

My nausea has started getting a little better but when i'm at work the girl that sits next to me has a mini heater that she blasts so it feels like its 95 degrees in here and i start sweating and getting sick to my stomach from being so hot but she wont turn it off or down or get a jacket or anything! it's driving me crazy!! and her and the boss are best friends so the boss says to get over it..it's going to be a long winter trying to work here if this keeps up


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Just got the wonderful news at my appointment today that my midwife's office is closing down next week! Now I have to find a new midwife and the next closest one is about 40 min from my home, I'm so frustrated! :( On a good note, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat - she found it very quickly and bpm was a healthy 150
> 
> where at in Illinois do you live? do you not want an OB or are they not close either? That sucks having the drive but at least it's just once a month for now..i'm sure it will be more aggravating at the end when appts are 1-2 weeks apart!
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's on the 3rd too! Feels so far away even though it's not!Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is on the 2nd and its less than a week away but feels like a century away!!
> 
> My nausea has started getting a little better but when i'm at work the girl that sits next to me has a mini heater that she blasts so it feels like its 95 degrees in here and i start sweating and getting sick to my stomach from being so hot but she wont turn it off or down or get a jacket or anything! it's driving me crazy!! and her and the boss are best friends so the boss says to get over it..it's going to be a long winter trying to work here if this keeps upClick to expand...

Get over it?!?! What the heck? I don't understand people. You're pregnant and she can just put on a coat! Sorry. Just raging for you!!


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> My nausea has started getting a little better but when i'm at work the girl that sits next to me has a mini heater that she blasts so it feels like its 95 degrees in here and i start sweating and getting sick to my stomach from being so hot but she wont turn it off or down or get a jacket or anything! it's driving me crazy!! and her and the boss are best friends so the boss says to get over it..it's going to be a long winter trying to work here if this keeps up

get a desktop fan and blast it at full force


----------



## tlh97990

the heater that shes using works as a fan or a heater and it is one for the office that a doctor purchased for us to use. i already took it once and turned it to cold and the manager told me to give it back to the other girl because she wanted to heater on. if it gets much worse i'm going to have to go to HR about it


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> the heater that shes using works as a fan or a heater and it is one for the office that a doctor purchased for us to use. i already took it once and turned it to cold and the manager told me to give it back to the other girl because she wanted to heater on. if it gets much worse i'm going to have to go to HR about it


Definitely. It is affecting your work ability you need to complain, it's not right. They should accommodate your needs - it might mean you having to move desks but it'll get you away from that stupid girl and fan!


----------



## Libbysmum

Good news! DH and one of his coworkers went to see the boss and the coworker said he would manage the downstairs area for a couple of hours while DH goes to the appointment. Hooray! So relieved! I am excited and nervous about the appointment. Mostly relieved DH can come along. He was like "is the boss really going to deny me the chance to look at my unborn child?" He is happy to be able to come along. Usually they send me a text message to confirm the appointment and I have not got one so I hope they booked me in right after all this debacle.


----------



## Wriggley

congratulations on the little boy Myra! thats amazing they could tell so easrly im guessing thats not a routine blood test?


----------



## oneandtwo

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think my MS is gone!!! at least mostly, I have eaten three times today with MINIMAL nausea...eekk Im so excited, I was nauseated something awful the day before christmas. its just clicked that I havent been sick today. oh sweet niblets I hope this is the end! 

I was chewing so much gum I got sores in my mouth, wtf! Side note, we will know gender in 11 days?! I recount the days at least three times a day LOL. Has anyone started having a feeling about what they are having yet? I was really unsure in the beginning but I really think this one may be a girl. I will be SO shocked if its a girl though, after 3 boys, seeing a vagina on ultrasound would be very weird haha


----------



## JJsmom

I have a feeling mine is going to be a girl. I know every pregnancy is different but this one is so much different than DS. I just have a feeling it's a girl and keep calling it a she. I said if it turns out to be a he, he'll probably have a complex because I keep saying "she!"

abigail, sorry you have to find a new midwife. Hopefully the one you find is a lot better than the one you were seeing!

tlh, I understand how you feel! I have two coworkers, one beside me and one behind me that blast their heaters all day long. Thankfully I have a heater and fan in one as well and sometimes in the morning I use the heater but most afternoons I have my fan blasting! It's not right to have your boss tell you to get over it. What happens if you overheat and are off work due to this problem? I'm sure they won't be too happy! I'd seriously get a big box fan or something and turn it on pointing towards you (but also towards them)! I am very vindictive like that at times. LOL! Then they can complain and have to deal with it!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I think my MS is gone!!! at least mostly, I have eaten three times today with MINIMAL nausea...eekk Im so excited, I was nauseated something awful the day before christmas. its just clicked that I havent been sick today. oh sweet niblets I hope this is the end!
> 
> I was chewing so much gum I got sores in my mouth, wtf! Side note, we will know gender in 11 days?! I recount the days at least three times a day LOL. Has anyone started having a feeling about what they are having yet? I was really unsure in the beginning but I really think this one may be a girl. I will be SO shocked if its a girl though, after 3 boys, seeing a vagina on ultrasound would be very weird haha

I'm scared to even think - last time I was positive it was a boy but it turned out to be a girl! So now I don't want to think one since there's an awfully good chance I'll just be wrong!

I'd love to have the free DNA test done too just to find out the gender but it's probably uber expensive. They did the Ashkenazi Jewish Genetic test on me... simply because my great grandmother was jewish and from Poland. The test cost $1,789!!! We're responsible for about $500 of it!! I can't believe it. 

I picked up a cold the day after Christmas too. Looks like I seem to be fighting it off decently though. I'm just really exhausted today with a bit of a cough. The ms is still hanging around but it's not nearly as debilitating as it was before. I wonder if that means I'm having a boy since it was so bad with my girl?

So conflicted. I don't _really_ mind either way, boy or girl. My OH would love to have a boy though, and while I'd be happy with a boy I just feel like everything would be so much easier with a girl since I already understand girls and have all the girl stuff! I'd love to have 2 girls. Maybe the only reason I'd rather have a girl is I'm worried about dealing with a boy? I don't know. My head is all confused. I'm so tired. My parents left yesterday and suddenly I'm a full time parent again. I miss them already!!


----------



## myra

Wriggley said:


> congratulations on the little boy Myra! thats amazing they could tell so easrly im guessing thats not a routine blood test?

Thanks!!

The test is called Cell-free Fetal DNA test. There's DNA from baby in mom's blood, so they just take some of my blood and analyze baby's genes for potential genetic concerns (Down's Syndrome, trisomy 13 & 18, and sex-linked disorders) & with that they can also tell you the baby's gender if you want to know. It is a much less invasive form of genetic testing than amnio.

Being 39 puts me at higher risk for having a baby with Downs syndrome, etc; so maybe that's why I was offered the test. Has anyone else been offered it?


----------



## myra

I've been having a hard day. My sis who is 6 months pregnant with her 2nd was giving me some tips on traveling with baby since they just got back from visiting our parents for Xmas. I started to get really annoyed with her, and then I realized it's because, after all that bleeding on Saturday, I'm afraid to even imagine holding my baby any more. What if I lose it?

My OH and I were excited to find out gender yesterday, but I think that also adds another level to it. He said now that we know, it would be that much more devastating to lose the baby and that he would be heart-broken forever. 

We lost our last pregnancy very early at 5 weeks, and that was hard enough on each of us and our relationship. I was worried we weren't going to come back from that one, but we eventually did; closer and stronger than before. This scare has put a bit of strain on our relationship as we're both processing everything. I really DO think everything is going to be ok with us and baby. It's just the anxiety and fear creep in sometimes. I really want to be excited again about having a baby, and I think I'll get there but I guess it will just take more time for me to believe again.


----------



## JJsmom

myra said:


> I've been having a hard day. My sis who is 6 months pregnant with her 2nd was giving me some tips on traveling with baby since they just got back from visiting our parents for Xmas. I started to get really annoyed with her, and then I realized it's because, after all that bleeding on Saturday, I'm afraid to even imagine holding my baby any more. What if I lose it?
> 
> My OH and I were excited to find out gender yesterday, but I think that also adds another level to it. He said now that we know, it would be that much more devastating to lose the baby and that he would be heart-broken forever.
> 
> We lost our last pregnancy very early at 5 weeks, and that was hard enough on each of us and our relationship. I was worried we weren't going to come back from that one, but we eventually did; closer and stronger than before. This scare has put a bit of strain on our relationship as we're both processing everything. I really DO think everything is going to be ok with us and baby. It's just the anxiety and fear creep in sometimes. I really want to be excited again about having a baby, and I think I'll get there but I guess it will just take more time for me to believe again.

:hugs: Praying everything is perfect with your little man!!!


----------



## alicecooper

ladies I'M DYING HERE



There has got to be something stronger than paracetamol (tylenol to those of you in the states) that I can take?! *wails*

I feel like I've been hit by a truck. 5 days now and it's just getting worse instead of better.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Alice if its getting worse it could be a sinus infection. Go to the Dr if you can.


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> Alice if its getting worse it could be a sinus infection. Go to the Dr if you can.

maybe I'm just dense - I've never heard of a sinus infection!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it may be called something else were you live. but it sure sounds like one. try some hot tea with lemon and honey in it. it will help open up your sinuses. or try a boiling pot of water in front of you with a towel over your head. the steam will also help. 
hope you feel better.


----------



## alicecooper

cheers ladies x


----------



## tsyhanochka

alicecooper said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Alice if its getting worse it could be a sinus infection. Go to the Dr if you can.
> 
> maybe I'm just dense - I've never heard of a sinus infection!Click to expand...

Yeah the sinus area can get inflamed and infected and at first its hard to tell the difference from a head cold. Sometimes called sinusitis. If it hasn't eased up in 5 days it sounds worse than a cold. Your face looks a little swollen too. Take care of yourself.
Hot tea is the best thing to help open up the nasal passages. And warm fluids are relaxing.
Take care!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice you look like me...my nose looks just as bad here and I am on my 2nd box of tissues since yesterday. The Dr I saw yesterday perscribed me some low risk antibiotics but said wait a few days before I take them cause it may heal up on its own. I don't really like taking meds while pregnant anyhow. Honey and lemon drink is good, vapor rub is good, gargling with salty water...saline nasal spray should be okay to use...umm steamy hot showers to help with congestions and clearing sinuses...bed and rest...drinking lots of fluids...and panadol.
Becca- I am scared about having a boy too...I have no idea how to raise a son! I mean how do you teach a boy how to go potty or use a urinal? DH would be hopeless as his hygiene skills are not up to par - his poor mother had 4 boys I don't know how she survived!


----------



## dove830

alicecooper said:


> ladies I'M DYING HERE
> 
> 
> 
> There has got to be something stronger than paracetamol (tylenol to those of you in the states) that I can take?! *wails*
> 
> I feel like I've been hit by a truck. 5 days now and it's just getting worse instead of better.

Oh honey...that was me for the past 2 weeks, I feel your pain. I could only take Tylenol as well, and yes, I ended up with a sinus infection. It will go away, trust me. Thank God my OH is amazing, he took care of everything for me, so I could just lie in bed and get better. Yesterday was 2 weeks for me, and it was also the first day that I didn't need Tylenol. Hang in there, hon.


----------



## Libbysmum

Just got home. Here are the latest scan pics. They took so many but I only managed to load a couple of the good ones.:thumbup: Heart beat was around 157bpm and all looked good.:flower::cloud9::kiss::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









baby dixon due July 2013.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## myra

Lib- Wow! What detail- baby looks great and what a cute face there!!


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> Lib- Wow! What detail- baby looks great and what a cute face there!!

:thumbup: I was so relieved to see it bouncing about and waving it's little limbs. I couldn't stop smiling for ages. The lady who did the sonogram said I was high risk just cause of the blood test and my age a 1:150 chance of having a downs baby...but she said everything looked fine so she doesn't think anything is wrong it looked normal to her eyes.:happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Alice, I hope you feel better soon! Plenty of rest is really the best thing for you! My doc said sudafed, not sure if it's called anything else in the UK. It's best to call your doc and check with them. I looked like that 2 weeks ago also. People were asking why I was at work, but I didn't have a choice! I'm finally getting over it. Still have a slight cough here and there where I'm coughing a tiny bit of crud up still but it's finally going away. 

Libbysmum, it's easy to teach a boy to pee in the potty!! My son sat down for quite some time but then we got to the point to teach him to stand and pee. You throw a cheerio in the toilet and have him aim at it!!!! My son loved it!


----------



## tlh97990

JJsmom said:


> I have a feeling mine is going to be a girl. I know every pregnancy is different but this one is so much different than DS. I just have a feeling it's a girl and keep calling it a she. I said if it turns out to be a he, he'll probably have a complex because I keep saying "she!"
> 
> abigail, sorry you have to find a new midwife. Hopefully the one you find is a lot better than the one you were seeing!
> 
> tlh, I understand how you feel! I have two coworkers, one beside me and one behind me that blast their heaters all day long. Thankfully I have a heater and fan in one as well and sometimes in the morning I use the heater but most afternoons I have my fan blasting! It's not right to have your boss tell you to get over it. What happens if you overheat and are off work due to this problem? I'm sure they won't be too happy! I'd seriously get a big box fan or something and turn it on pointing towards you (but also towards them)! I am very vindictive like that at times. LOL! Then they can complain and have to deal with it!

i stole a fan from the waiting room this morning and have it blasting on me. she has her heat going and my fan is going harder :haha: she's sick so she thinks i should turn it off to accomodate her and i said no way you haven't tried to accomodate me at all for the last 3 weeks!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Atta girl tlh! That's some nerve to ask you to bend for her when they told you to deal with it. That sounds like you may need to go to HR at some point if they get nasty.
Hope you win the fan war though.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi all, hope you are all doing well. 

Sadly, we had "the call" from the midwife yesterday. After our 12 week scan, they think our risk of a baby with Downs is high - 1 in 41. I was so shocked and scared, I couldn't stop crying :( 

Had the chance now to have a good long think about things, and talk them over with hubby. 

We are going to meet the MW next Friday to chat about the various options. However, we know that in order to get confirmation one way or the other would involve an invasive op, which has the risk of harming the bean. So at this stage, we have decided no matter what the outcome of the test, we would keep our bean. As such, there doesn't seem to be any point risking its life for a yes/no outcome. As OH pointed out, the chances bean is fine are still high, so looks like we will probably just keep fingers crossed and hope for the best whilst planning for the worst.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh miss bellum what scary news. We decided not to even get the testing done as we feel the same. We'd keep the bean either way. HUGS. Your OH is right. The chances are still quite high for a good outcome. Be strong my dear. 


AFM we can change my due date. The midwife called and we are measuring A week ahead. We are now due July 16. Seems funny to have "skipped" a week just like that. But if it means my MS is on the way out then by all means I'll take it!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

they can find out through out your pregnancies by checking through ultrasound and other ways. dont worry to much. they tried telling me and examend me my whole pregnancy every week. with my son. they said from the nt scan showed that he was at risk for spina Bifida! and downs and he had neither. healthy boy with no problems.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well as for me ---- got a question... i dont remember having these aches?paines till i was at least 5-6 months. every time i get up lately i get a deep pain at were the bladder is to were i end up instantly grabbing the lower belly. like to hunch over in pain then it starts to eas. then this morning i was sitting on the floor helping my son pick up his toys and it was really bad when i got up and i get up carefully i dont bend at all anymore ant the waist if i can avoid it. so i dont understand. it goes away so its not all the time.


----------



## Miss Bellum

tsyhanochka said:


> Oh miss bellum what scary news. We decided not to even get the testing done as we feel the same. We'd keep the bean either way. HUGS. Your OH is right. The chances are still quite high for a good outcome. Be strong my dear.
> 
> 
> AFM we can change my due date. The midwife called and we are measuring A week ahead. We are now due July 16. Seems funny to have "skipped" a week just like that. But if it means my MS is on the way out then by all means I'll take it!!!

Thanks,tsyhanochka, we were just saying we wish we hadn't had the test. Still no point worrying about it now so we will just hope for the best :) 

Glad to hear your morning sickness is on the way out. 



Sw33tp3a said:


> they can find out through out your pregnancies by checking through ultrasound and other ways. dont worry to much. they tried telling me and examend me my whole pregnancy every week. with my son. they said from the nt scan showed that he was at risk for spina Bifida! and downs and he had neither. healthy boy with no problems.




Sw33tp3a said:


> well as for me ---- got a question... i dont remember having these aches?paines till i was at least 5-6 months. every time i get up lately i get a deep pain at were the bladder is to were i end up instantly grabbing the lower belly. like to hunch over in pain then it starts to eas. then this morning i was sitting on the floor helping my son pick up his toys and it was really bad when i got up and i get up carefully i dont bend at all anymore ant the waist if i can avoid it. so i dont understand. it goes away so its not all the time.

Thanks, they did say the NT was fine, it was just my blood/hormones which raised the risk. Hopefully, everything will be fine. 

Not sure what is causing the bladder pain, sounds painful! Hope it clears up soon x


----------



## caro103

:hugs: missBellum, you still have very high odds everything will be fine. 

Libbysmum, gorgeous scan pics hun!

Alice, hope you're feeling better very soon!!

3more days until my 1st scan and i find out whether there is actually a baby in my belly!! it's seemed like a very long wait! been feeling more sick over xmas though with all the huge meals but not very often, so that's kinda reassuring in a weird way :haha: xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> :hugs: missBellum, you still have very high odds everything will be fine.
> 
> Libbysmum, gorgeous scan pics hun!
> 
> Alice, hope you're feeling better very soon!!
> 
> 3more days until my 1st scan and i find out whether there is actually a baby in my belly!! it's seemed like a very long wait! been feeling more sick over xmas though with all the huge meals but not very often, so that's kinda reassuring in a weird way :haha: xx


Thanks, good luck with your scan, it is so nice to be able to see the baby for the first time x


----------



## tlh97990

We also opted out of testing because it won't change anything regardless of the odds. i'd be a wreck worrying about what could wrong if they told me we were high risk for something. However, at least there is a really really good chance that everything is fine so try to not stress too much!!

Regarding the pain near the bladder. i had some spells like that but it was more on the right side and found out i had a cyst. if you are hurting right in the middle though i'm not sure what it could be but hopefully it gets better soon!!

afm i feel like i'm getting so close to 12 weeks and i'm just praying at 12 weeks ill get some more injury and stop feeling sick all the time!!! i have a feeling its going to be a HUGE disappointment!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> afm i feel like i'm getting so close to 12 weeks and i'm just praying at 12 weeks ill get some more injury and stop feeling sick all the time!!! i have a feeling its going to be a HUGE disappointment!

had to read that a few times before INJURY turned into ENERGY! :D


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> afm i feel like i'm getting so close to 12 weeks and i'm just praying at 12 weeks ill get some more injury and stop feeling sick all the time!!! i have a feeling its going to be a HUGE disappointment!
> 
> had to read that a few times before INJURY turned into ENERGY! :DClick to expand...

I'm glad it's not just me. I didn't get it either :blush:

it didn't even turn into energy for me, it just stayed at injury, and I was wondering why she wanted to be injured lol :blush:


----------



## abagailb14

tlh97990 said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Just got the wonderful news at my appointment today that my midwife's office is closing down next week! Now I have to find a new midwife and the next closest one is about 40 min from my home, I'm so frustrated! :( On a good note, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat - she found it very quickly and bpm was a healthy 150
> 
> where at in Illinois do you live? do you not want an OB or are they not close either? That sucks having the drive but at least it's just once a month for now..i'm sure it will be more aggravating at the end when appts are 1-2 weeks apart!
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's on the 3rd too! Feels so far away even though it's not!Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is on the 2nd and its less than a week away but feels like a century away!!
> 
> My nausea has started getting a little better but when i'm at work the girl that sits next to me has a mini heater that she blasts so it feels like its 95 degrees in here and i start sweating and getting sick to my stomach from being so hot but she wont turn it off or down or get a jacket or anything! it's driving me crazy!! and her and the boss are best friends so the boss says to get over it..it's going to be a long winter trying to work here if this keeps upClick to expand...

I did decide to go with a regular OB, I did like having a midwife and would love to continue to but the drive would be too far! With the OB I'll be able to stay in the same town my midwife was in in Ottawa, IL so the drive and the hospital where I want to deliver won't change.


----------



## MissFox

Got the dry heaves this morning. :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope you feel better fox


----------



## Libbysmum

Miss B- I love your attitude...all in all you may have a perfectly healthy little baby with no genetic problems. Here is a touching story you may like. A friend of mine was told she had a 1 in 30 chance of having a baby with Downs or another neurological disorder and her baby is now a happy squawking 3 month old with no problems other than being delivered preemie. Here is this link she sent me...
https://www.babycenter.com/0_embracing-nella-a-down-syndrome-birth-story_10347846.bc
I cried when I read it. It is very beautiful yet touching.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> afm i feel like i'm getting so close to 12 weeks and i'm just praying at 12 weeks ill get some more injury and stop feeling sick all the time!!! i have a feeling its going to be a HUGE disappointment!
> 
> had to read that a few times before INJURY turned into ENERGY! :DClick to expand...

HAHA blame it on pregnancy brain! sadly i was typing on a keyboard too not even my phone which would have given me a better excuse :haha:



abagailb14 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Just got the wonderful news at my appointment today that my midwife's office is closing down next week! Now I have to find a new midwife and the next closest one is about 40 min from my home, I'm so frustrated! :( On a good note, I got to hear the baby's heartbeat - she found it very quickly and bpm was a healthy 150
> 
> where at in Illinois do you live? do you not want an OB or are they not close either? That sucks having the drive but at least it's just once a month for now..i'm sure it will be more aggravating at the end when appts are 1-2 weeks apart!
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I got notice that my NT scan is on January 3rd. I'm excited to se baby, but so scared too. Praying that everything is ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's on the 3rd too! Feels so far away even though it's not!Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is on the 2nd and its less than a week away but feels like a century away!!
> 
> My nausea has started getting a little better but when i'm at work the girl that sits next to me has a mini heater that she blasts so it feels like its 95 degrees in here and i start sweating and getting sick to my stomach from being so hot but she wont turn it off or down or get a jacket or anything! it's driving me crazy!! and her and the boss are best friends so the boss says to get over it..it's going to be a long winter trying to work here if this keeps upClick to expand...
> 
> I did decide to go with a regular OB, I did like having a midwife and would love to continue to but the drive would be too far! With the OB I'll be able to stay in the same town my midwife was in in Ottawa, IL so the drive and the hospital where I want to deliver won't change.Click to expand...

Understandable! I have heard midwives are more personable and seem to be more caring but I've never had one. I loved my OB with my daughter but sadly moved so had to change and had bad luck with the first one. I try the new one next week so we'll see. At least your hospital won't change though!


----------



## karry1412

Hey guys. I'm sorry to report that on St. Stephens night our beautiful little boy was born. Unfortunately little Nicholas Pearse was not meant for this world for reasons we will never understand. Best of luck to you all & thanks for all your support.


----------



## oneandtwo

So sorry karry *hugs*


----------



## JJsmom

Karry, so sorry to hear! :( Prayers for you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Karry I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

sorry to hear this karry!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Holy stomach flu batman :( have had it coming from both ends since about 7:30 last night. I'm miserable and trying desperately to stay hydrated for baby. Hope this passes soon :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry kary


----------



## MissFox

So sorry kary


----------



## donna noble

So sorry for your loss Kary. Take care of yourself and take time to heal.


----------



## tlh97990

no fun proudarmywife hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry to hear Karry! How sad! Please make sure you get all the support you need. It is a hard time for you all and I am sure that you will always hold a place in your heart for Nicholas. It's heartbreaking to hear this new :(


----------



## JJsmom

tlh, good job getting back with the fan!!!! Glad she was asking you to turn it off and even more happy that you said no! People can be so ridiculous! She may be cold but you have no right to have to "deal" with the heat because she's cold. You have every right to a fan as she does a heater!


----------



## Breadsticks

Finally back home after visiting family! It is so nice to be in my bed again :) We had fun but it was so busy, my little brother had us going non-stop! I passed out on couches several times during our stay lol. 

I had a small baby shower, it was very nice! We were given a lot of gift cards and baby essentials, our car was completely packed on the way home :haha:

My poor husband though, he is very sick! He mentioned body aches and fatigue yesterday and I just assumed it was from sledding two nights in a row with my brother. This morning he woke up in the middle of the night coughing and never went back to sleep. Then he drove us home (a little over 6 hours, I gave him a break in the middle but he insisted I only drive about an hour), got us Olive Garden soup to go, and brought everything in. After he ate a bit he wanted to lie down and he fell asleep within minutes. I feel so bad for him, thankfully he has tomorrow off work so he can rest all day. I'm just hoping he wakes up and his fever is gone!

I'm glad everyone had a nice holiday! Those of you with colds/morning sickness, I hope you feel better very soon!

Karry, I am.so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Myra, congratulations on your little boy! So exciting!


----------



## donna noble

Of course the doctor called while i was at work today to tell me about the ultrasound. I called back and leftovers a message but he never called back. I'm assuming everything is ok. He said we could find out next week at my regular appt so hopefully all is well. I would think if it wasn't they would be having me come in or have called back.


----------



## Libbysmum

Donna I am sure it will be okay- the doctor will call back eventually. At least you left messages so they know you tried. 
Breadsticks welcome back! Sorry to hear about Dh...I hope he feels better soon. I am still all stuffy and croaky. Been eating seedless grapes...so addictive! DD loves them and stands by the fridge doing a tantrum til I open it and get her some! 
Today we went to a pram warehouse and I looked at prams but didn't see any I liked. Will probably just use a baby carrier as long as possible...I figure by the time I need a pram DD will be old enough to hang on to my hand (we hope).
I have not really thought about baby shower yet...will wait til I am about 6 months I guess.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well here goes food cravings( just a note im a foody and love to cook and bake on a budget) well i wanted some BBQ. so i made it myself yesterday. chicken with homemade BBQ sauce in the crock pot and when done it pulled apart and put on hamburger buns. Delicious . well for left overs today we had lots of the BBQ chicken left over and no buns. so for dinner i had some tortillas and layered the chicken with some mozzarella over one tortilla and added another on top and baked them made BBQ chicken casadillas then drizzled some ranch over top. so good i think i could eat those all day. My hubby says he is glad i feel better because he said having rameen noodles and tv dinners wasnt cutting it the past few weeks. lol.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yum you can come cook for me anytime...right now with this head cold all I want is Ramen noodles! Quesadilla's are my fav! I can't wait til we go on holidays and can get some real tex-mex.

I think I feel my baby moving around...either that or gas.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im so ecstatic right now i finally convinced my husband to let me try doing cloth diapering i even showed him a video i found on how to do them, showed him prices, and how it will save us money. and that we can get the reg. diapers for when he has the baby if im not home or like we go out or something. so know he is so on bored. i found some good priced ones on amazon.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Yum you can come cook for me anytime...right now with this head cold all I want is Ramen noodles! Quesadilla's are my fav! I can't wait til we go on holidays and can get some real tex-mex.
> 
> I think I feel my baby moving around...either that or gas.

I think I've started started to feel baby moving as well over the past 2 days! At first I thought it may have been a gas bubble moving around but then its a strange place to feel gas and I felt it again twice yesterday in 2 different spots. It's hard to describe what it felt like- kind of like a bubble but then like a soft pinching sensation as well. I've not felt something like that before & I only notice it when I'm laying here quietly in bed. As I think about it, each time I felt it, it was after eating something sugary...maybe made baby move around more.


----------



## Libbysmum

To me it feels a bit like someone vacuuming from the inside...lol So exciting!
Yay sweetpea...it is definitely worth trying and there are so many kinds out there we found the one size fits all the best economically because you move the presstuds out as the baby grows rather than having to buy 3 diff sizes of nappies. Plus we have about 12 of the old school toweling squares which we use a fair bit with snappies not pins. Would hate to jab myself with a nappy pin- yeeouch! DD also uses disposables...we mix it up. Right now she is training so mostly tiny pants.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> To me it feels a bit like someone vacuuming from the inside...lol So exciting!
> Yay sweetpea...it is definitely worth trying and there are so many kinds out there we found the one size fits all the best economically because you move the presstuds out as the baby grows rather than having to buy 3 diff sizes of nappies. Plus we have about 12 of the old school toweling squares which we use a fair bit with snappies not pins. Would hate to jab myself with a nappy pin- yeeouch! DD also uses disposables...we mix it up. Right now she is training so mostly tiny pants.

thats what im wanting to use is the snappies and the square cloth diapering ones. then get the covers for when we go out or so on. and i have saved videos on how to wash them and such. also found a good priced toilet tube sprayer hose for cleaning the pop off so inventive. and also a video on how to make homemade wippies and solution using wash cloths, and how to make homemade washing soap that is good for babies and all clothes. im so excited. since we will be on a budget anyways because we are strapped now as it is. it will save so much.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i also found a video on how to use the recieving blankets as cloth diapers as long as they are not been washed in sofener so they will soak up liquid rather than reject it. the video shows how to fold them. wich is cool since those have patterns on them .


----------



## alicecooper

ahh that's so cool that some of you are already feeling your babies! I can't feel a thing yet.

Still feeling as rubbish as I have done all week. On the upside I've lost nearly 2lbs, which was kind of needed as I initially put on far too much weight.

Total weight gain 7lbs so far from pre-preg weight. How much have you all put on?


----------



## Miss Bellum

Libbysmum said:


> Miss B- I love your attitude...all in all you may have a perfectly healthy little baby with no genetic problems. Here is a touching story you may like. A friend of mine was told she had a 1 in 30 chance of having a baby with Downs or another neurological disorder and her baby is now a happy squawking 3 month old with no problems other than being delivered preemie. Here is this link she sent me...
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_embracing-nella-a-down-syndrome-birth-story_10347846.bc
> I cried when I read it. It is very beautiful yet touching.

Thanks for the link, thats a beautiful story, made me cry too.



karry1412 said:


> Hey guys. I'm sorry to report that on St. Stephens night our beautiful little boy was born. Unfortunately little Nicholas Pearse was not meant for this world for reasons we will never understand. Best of luck to you all & thanks for all your support.

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:



ProudArmyWife said:


> Holy stomach flu batman :( have had it coming from both ends since about 7:30 last night. I'm miserable and trying desperately to stay hydrated for baby. Hope this passes soon :(

That sounds horrible, hope you feel better soon x



Breadsticks said:


> Finally back home after visiting family! It is so nice to be in my bed again :) We had fun but it was so busy, my little brother had us going non-stop! I passed out on couches several times during our stay lol.
> 
> I had a small baby shower, it was very nice! We were given a lot of gift cards and baby essentials, our car was completely packed on the way home :haha:
> 
> My poor husband though, he is very sick! He mentioned body aches and fatigue yesterday and I just assumed it was from sledding two nights in a row with my brother. This morning he woke up in the middle of the night coughing and never went back to sleep. Then he drove us home (a little over 6 hours, I gave him a break in the middle but he insisted I only drive about an hour), got us Olive Garden soup to go, and brought everything in. After he ate a bit he wanted to lie down and he fell asleep within minutes. I feel so bad for him, thankfully he has tomorrow off work so he can rest all day. I'm just hoping he wakes up and his fever is gone!
> 
> I'm glad everyone had a nice holiday! Those of you with colds/morning sickness, I hope you feel better very soon!
> 
> Karry, I am.so sorry for your loss! :hugs:
> 
> Myra, congratulations on your little boy! So exciting!

Glad you had a great trip, the shower sounds lovely. Hope your hubby is feeling better soon.



donna noble said:


> Of course the doctor called while i was at work today to tell me about the ultrasound. I called back and leftovers a message but he never called back. I'm assuming everything is ok. He said we could find out next week at my regular appt so hopefully all is well. I would think if it wasn't they would be having me come in or have called back.

My midwife called several times until she was able to get through to me. As he said you could find out at your next appointment, sounds like it should be fine. 


Libbysmum said:


> Donna I am sure it will be okay- the doctor will call back eventually. At least you left messages so they know you tried.
> Breadsticks welcome back! Sorry to hear about Dh...I hope he feels better soon. I am still all stuffy and croaky. Been eating seedless grapes...so addictive! DD loves them and stands by the fridge doing a tantrum til I open it and get her some!
> Today we went to a pram warehouse and I looked at prams but didn't see any I liked. Will probably just use a baby carrier as long as possible...I figure by the time I need a pram DD will be old enough to hang on to my hand (we hope).
> I have not really thought about baby shower yet...will wait til I am about 6 months I guess.

We've been looking at prams, cots and car seats too. So much choice, its so confusing! 



Sw33tp3a said:


> well here goes food cravings( just a note im a foody and love to cook and bake on a budget) well i wanted some BBQ. so i made it myself yesterday. chicken with homemade BBQ sauce in the crock pot and when done it pulled apart and put on hamburger buns. Delicious . well for left overs today we had lots of the BBQ chicken left over and no buns. so for dinner i had some tortillas and layered the chicken with some mozzarella over one tortilla and added another on top and baked them made BBQ chicken casadillas then drizzled some ranch over top. so good i think i could eat those all day. My hubby says he is glad i feel better because he said having rameen noodles and tv dinners wasnt cutting it the past few weeks. lol.

Yum, sounds great :)



alicecooper said:


> ahh that's so cool that some of you are already feeling your babies! I can't feel a thing yet.
> 
> Still feeling as rubbish as I have done all week. On the upside I've lost nearly 2lbs, which was kind of needed as I initially put on far too much weight.
> 
> Total weight gain 7lbs so far from pre-preg weight. How much have you all put on?

I cant feel our baby yet either. Hope your cold is getting better sounds like its been horrible. I'm not sure about weight gain as I dont have any scales. I dont think I'm doing too badly though. Think it helps I have been able to keep up swimming and an hours walk each day.


----------



## alicecooper

karry1412 said:


> Hey guys. I'm sorry to report that on St. Stephens night our beautiful little boy was born. Unfortunately little Nicholas Pearse was not meant for this world for reasons we will never understand. Best of luck to you all & thanks for all your support.

only just seen this. I'm so so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Aaisrie

Ended up back in hospital again last night, more IV rehydration. Hopefully wont be in too long :(
Alice I wish I could stop losing weight, I'm 10lb lighter than when I got pregnant


----------



## caro103

Karry so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

No movement here yet either but i'm only just 12wks today!

I'm about 1kg lighter than pre-preg which surprises me as i've not been sick once and have been eating like a pig to keep ms at bay!

aaisrie hope this stay is a short one and you feel better soon! xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aaisrie said:


> Ended up back in hospital again last night, more IV rehydration. Hopefully wont be in too long :(
> Alice I wish I could stop losing weight, I'm 10lb lighter than when I got pregnant

Hope you are not in for long:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks ladies, on the plus side they scanned me and i saw Moonbaby kicking and jumping around.
I've felt a couple of movements already :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh Aaisrie I can't believe you are in again!! 10lbs is a lot. Can they give you meds for the vomiting? My coworker was on something that helped take the edge off enough to eat properly though she felt poorly most of the time.

Hope its a short stay.


----------



## oneandtwo

Sweetpea-we made our own sprayer! Much cheaper and there is a diy tutorial online that lists all the parts and how to do it :) but if your planning to bf I'd hold off on the sprayer til later, ebf poop is water soluble and will wash away during cleaning, no need to rinse before hand! We did prefolds and covers until our guy got too wiggly for us, they are definitely the cheapest way to go and well cared for diapers have great resale value! You can also see if there is a Co-op in your.area I got brand new one size pocket diapers for just over $3 a piece when I went through our local Co-op!

Alice-ive gained about 8lbs now. Once the vomitting stopped I was able to start.stuffing my face, and stuff I did haha. Im hoping to gain 40-45lbs this pregnancy!

Eve-hope your not in there too long!

Im feeling baby lots now and I swear I felt it from the outside, ever so lightly when I had my hand real low on my tummy. Seems pretty early. Though by 15 Weeks I can watch my belly move from all the fetal movement amd im almost 14wks so I suppose its possible. Just seems crazy!


----------



## alicecooper

crap I just inadvertently ate mouldy bread


----------



## JJsmom

Eve, I hope you aren't in there for very long!!! Great you got to see moon baby again!!!! 

I have lost 3 lbs since getting pregnant. I was one who didn't have too much morning sickness but I did get sick a couple times so far but that's it. I feel like I might get sick here and there but I get it to go away! I have been eating loads! But the one thing I'm lacking with is meat. My sister told me to try and supplement with peanut butter or beans but neither of them sound good either. I'm eating mostly veggies/fruits/pasta. I did make a roast the other day and it was really good but I can't seem to eat anything else meat wise. Especially chicken. One of my coworkers joked that the baby is going to come out a vegan. LOL! I doubt that! Oh, I guess I did eat 2 hot dogs last night but they didn't taste as good as they normally do. :( So I'll have to see if I can do that again or if I need to figure something else out.

I have felt a bit of movement! I felt it a couple weeks ago for the first time when I was taking a bath. I feel bubbles here and there too and I know it's not gas but baby as it's in the same spot as the heartbeat and when I have gas bubbles it's always on my left side. LOL! It's awesome to feel our LO moving around!!


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> crap I just inadvertently ate mouldy bread

Yum! *giggle* im sure you'll be fine!


----------



## beachgal

Had my NT scan yesterday :). First time for me seeing baby... Wow so overwhelming! 
Baby has hb of 156bpm and measuring at 13 weeks 2 days so my new due date is July 4th!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, Eve! Hope you get out soon. 

Re: Weight, I gained about three lbs so far. Was hoping to gain more as I started off underweight and I don't want to get yelled at by my doctor, so I've been having fun and eating everything in sight. So far, nothing has me gaining! I start to gain like crazy in second tri though, so almost there. 

I'm going to be 11 weeks tomorrow! The morning sickness is dying down a bit now, which I'm SO relieved about. Last time was so brutal, I was so scared of getting pregnant again and dealing with multi-day throwing up for the majority of my pregnancy. I'm so glad this time isn't so bad. 

I have a doctor appointment on Wednesday. Hoping to hear baby's heartbeat and maybe convince them to give me an ultrasound. At 6 weeks, I was measuring a week behind and I definitely want to avoid being induced again so I want to try and get an accurate due date.

Forgot to post a pic of my belly when everyone else was, so here's mine from last Sunday:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/261_zpsb478e65b.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Well now I stopped throwing up I feel a little better, ketones are still 4+ 
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/72632BDC-7346-4D0E-A347-90BC02B6B540-3408-0000026CB613CE00.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

tsyhanochka said:


> Oh Aaisrie I can't believe you are in again!! 10lbs is a lot. Can they give you meds for the vomiting? My coworker was on something that helped take the edge off enough to eat properly though she felt poorly most of the time.
> 
> Hope its a short stay.

I was already on them but when a vomiting cycle hits there's little anyone can do about it


----------



## Pink Flowers

hope you are out quickly Aaisire! 

I have lost 12lb since finding out :( 

I am really ill now, I have think I have a chest infection coming on, I am not looking forward to having to phone work to tell them I can't go in. M said he will do it lol


----------



## kaths101

Sorry you're back in hospital aaisrie :nope:

I'm 12 weeks today! So happy :happydance:
People with a LO already, how are you coping? I'm ok so far, my back hurts a lot mainly from picking jack up, he's a lump... 2 stone at 16 months old. Apart for that the tiredness has calmed down a bit and I'm sleeping better at night....long may that continue!


----------



## SugarBeth

Kath - my toddler runs me into the ground with exhaustion, but besides that it's going well. She's beginning her "no nap" rebellion, but luckily when I'm ready to crash I can put us both in our safe nursery room and she'll sit in her little chair and read books or watch Blue's Clues and be a good girl while I nap beside her. I'm such a light sleeper though, so the naps are usually very short lived!

She also is beginning to like baby dolls, which is adorable. But the one time while I was nursing her, she thought it would be funny to put her baby doll up to nurse. Then when she saw it, she got so upset and threw the doll off the bed! Hmm, we may have some work to do over the next seven months! lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Karry so so sorry for your loss.

Have been wondering how you were getting on. Big :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*kaths101* - Trying not to pick up my LO is definitely a battle. I normally carry her every where but she's a good 28lbs and I know I need to stop. She doesn't nap and when I'm feeling exhausted I feel like the worst mom ever! She watched a lot of Go Diego this morning... :(

I've gained 2lbs. Well actually I lost 2lbs then it came back plus more then I went back down... I don't know if that makes any sense... here's the numbers

172 - 169 - 176 -174 (it seems to be fluctuating a great deal)

My head is absolutely killing me today. Hubby says he thinks I'm dehydrated but drinking makes me nauseous!!

*Aaisrie* - hope it's a quick one!

*Alice* - you'll be fine! :D


----------



## caro103

i'm finding i'm using TV more too to keep LO entertained but otherwise it's not too bad. I encourage him to walk as often as possible so he's used to it as i get more heavily pregnant as I know my back hurt last time at the end and its deffo feels it when i carry him.


----------



## oneandtwo

I found my exhaustion cap yesterday. before then my three boys weren't running me down too much at all but with my boys and daycare children yesterday i had an 8yo, 7yo(mine), 5yo(mine), 2yo, 19mo(mine) and 14mo. the care children were here 11hrs. my whole body ached by the end and my body just melted when i laid in bed. im glad i found my cap though at least. on top of that the daycare inspector came and she observed for TWO HOURS! 

so as for coping, im good as long as i don't have to tend 6 kids and deal with inspections :D


----------



## Libbysmum

please keep me in prayers as I am off to emergency today...just waiting on my mum to come watch DD for me as DH has to work. Went to do my usual midnight pee and when I looked down the bowl was red and on the paper when I wiped. Same when I woke this morning...but not a great deal of blood but enough to have me worry. I really don't know what has caused it. Friday was my scan do u think the sonographer was too rough poking around? The only other thing I can think of is I did do some vacuuming around the house yesterday?


----------



## SugarBeth

Libbysmum said:


> please keep me in prayers as I am off to emergency today...just waiting on my mum to come watch DD for me as DH has to work. Went to do my usual midnight pee and when I looked down the bowl was red and on the paper when I wiped. Same when I woke this morning...but not a great deal of blood but enough to have me worry. I really don't know what has caused it. Friday was my scan do u think the sonographer was too rough poking around? The only other thing I can think of is I did do some vacuuming around the house yesterday?


I'm praying for you! 

I've bled after ultrasounds and check ups often. Usually I'll bleed for a day or so, but it remains pretty light. I hope that's the case with you and everything is okay. Please keep us updated when you're able!


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> please keep me in prayers as I am off to emergency today...just waiting on my mum to come watch DD for me as DH has to work. Went to do my usual midnight pee and when I looked down the bowl was red and on the paper when I wiped. Same when I woke this morning...but not a great deal of blood but enough to have me worry. I really don't know what has caused it. Friday was my scan do u think the sonographer was too rough poking around? The only other thing I can think of is I did do some vacuuming around the house yesterday?

Thinking and praying for you! Hopefully everything is fine! Maybe you did just over do it a bit. :hugs: Waiting for news!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

praying for you libby keep us updated.


----------



## kaths101

oneandtwo said:


> I found my exhaustion cap yesterday. before then my three boys weren't running me down too much at all but with my boys and daycare children yesterday i had an 8yo, 7yo(mine), 5yo(mine), 2yo, 19mo(mine) and 14mo. the care children were here 11hrs. my whole body ached by the end and my body just melted when i laid in bed. im glad i found my cap though at least. on top of that the daycare inspector came and she observed for TWO HOURS!
> 
> so as for coping, im good as long as i don't have to tend 6 kids and deal with inspections :D

Wow and here's me struggling with a 16 month old, you must be superwoman! :haha:
I do think though how woman manage who have 3/4 children. I guess you're just used to it by then! 

I love crawling into bed at night. Zzzz

Libbysmum, I'm thinking if you. I hope it's nothing. Maybe was just the prodding and poking! Let us know how you get on. All fingers and toes crossed for you here xxx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Hi sorry I've not posted for a while hope all is well with everyone. Does anyone know how I can post my scan pics for people to guess gender? 

Very bored ATM lol x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thinking of you Libby hope everything turns out okay


----------



## tsyhanochka

Lib. I'm betting its from the ultrasound... there's lots more blood flowing down there now so you probably just need to get them to be careful next time. And you didn't mention cramps.
Got my fingers crossed for you and will be thinking of ya. Let us know how it turns out.
:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Libbysmum hope everything is well, thinking of you


----------



## alicecooper

Libby'smum I hope everything is okay. Praying for you x




kaths101 said:


> I do think though how woman manage who have 3/4 children. I guess you're just used to it by then!

You don't cope. You just sort of drift along in a hallucinatory state :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

kaths101 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I found my exhaustion cap yesterday. before then my three boys weren't running me down too much at all but with my boys and daycare children yesterday i had an 8yo, 7yo(mine), 5yo(mine), 2yo, 19mo(mine) and 14mo. the care children were here 11hrs. my whole body ached by the end and my body just melted when i laid in bed. im glad i found my cap though at least. on top of that the daycare inspector came and she observed for TWO HOURS!
> 
> so as for coping, im good as long as i don't have to tend 6 kids and deal with inspections :D
> 
> Wow and here's me struggling with a 16 month old, you must be superwoman! :haha:
> I do think though how woman manage who have 3/4 children. I guess you're just used to it by then!
> 
> I love crawling into bed at night. Zzzz
> 
> Libbysmum, I'm thinking if you. I hope it's nothing. Maybe was just the prodding and poking! Let us know how you get on. All fingers and toes crossed for you here xxxClick to expand...


the change from one to two was very difficult but two to three, i barely skipped a beat, i imagine adding #4 will be about the same! i always tell people if you do okay with two, adding more to the brood is easy! lol I've always cared for other peoples kids though since i was very young so i think it just takes me a little.longer to reach my limit. I can deal with kids all day (obviously  ) put me in a room full of adults though? and i am at my wits end within the hour haha! good luck to you with #2 its definitely a transition and the first couple years kinda sucked but my boys are best of friends now!

lib-good luck hon, im sure everything is okay!


----------



## donna noble

will be hoping and praying all is well Libbysmum!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> the change from one to two was very difficult but two to three, i barely skipped a beat

My experience was exactly the same.

1-2 nearly gave me a breakdown
2-3 was like a walk in the park


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> please keep me in prayers as I am off to emergency today...just waiting on my mum to come watch DD for me as DH has to work. Went to do my usual midnight pee and when I looked down the bowl was red and on the paper when I wiped. Same when I woke this morning...but not a great deal of blood but enough to have me worry. I really don't know what has caused it. Friday was my scan do u think the sonographer was too rough poking around? The only other thing I can think of is I did do some vacuuming around the house yesterday?

:hugs: hope it was nothing but a rough ultrasound! Prayers headed your way!!

*oneandtwo *- it's funny, I ADORE my daughter, relatives kids too, but other people's kids? it's like ... erm.. is it time for them to go yet? LOL I babysat from 13 and have always been good with kids but I wouldn't say I was that awesome person who would grow up to be a kindergarten teacher. (lol my mom is though!) I prefer animals. ;)


----------



## JJsmom

I have my 8 (soon to be 9) yr old and this will be #2. I'm figuring it will be a smooth transition as DS is old enough. My problem is probably going to be from OH entering the Army and me starting to babysit instead of working at an office. Daycare will be too costly and it would make more sense to watch kids at home. Although I do very well with other peoples children, I'm just not sure how it will be with my very own LO in tow!


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> the change from one to two was very difficult but two to three, i barely skipped a beat
> 
> My experience was exactly the same.
> 
> 1-2 nearly gave me a breakdown
> 2-3 was like a walk in the parkClick to expand...

I really hope 3-4 is going to be like 2-3 was. especially with having to do the first few months alone, i don't want to struggle with anything, too badly anyway!

how were your labors? I was always told that labor got faster with each kid. my first was 21hrs then my second was only 6hrs. But my third, my first really spontaneous labor lasted 19hrs! i really hope this one isn't very long!!

becca- i LOVE animals way more than people, id baby sit dogs or any other animal really if i could get away with it, way better than kids. though, i do think raising a puppy is far more difficult than raising a baby!


----------



## myra

Lib- thinking of you and sending good wishes and prayers your way!:hugs:


----------



## myra

Mummytojack1 said:


> Hi sorry I've not posted for a while hope all is well with everyone. Does anyone know how I can post my scan pics for people to guess gender?
> 
> Very bored ATM lol x

To include the pic, when you post, click on the little paperclip (to the right of the smiley face at the menu bar above).Then you can select your scan from your computer/phone to attach it.


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, praying for you and baby! I hope all is well with you both! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Has anyone had problems eating meat lately? I'm finding it hard to eat it and gag when trying to swallow it. This is something that has started to happen in the last week. All I basically want anymore is fruits and veggies and pasta.


----------



## myra

I've been eating tons of fruit lately- all kinds of melons and grapes...too bad they're out of season right now since they cost so much more in winter! Now that I think about it, I haven't eaten much meat in the past few days...it wasn't a conscious choice but I guess I haven't been drawn to it of late.


----------



## SugarBeth

I really enjoy fruit, but meat is a hit or miss. I definitely can not see it while raw - I have to skip that section in the grocery store completely and DH has to do the meat cooking. I'm usually okay to eat it though, at least while fresh. Leftover meats make me feel ill at the thought.

Just like last time, I have a huge sauce aversion. I can't eat any kind of pasta if it has sauce on it! I'm HUGE into Italian foods, so this is always a big let down for me.


----------



## Breadsticks

Meat has been my go-to! I am craving beef (burgers and steaks), turkey, and chicken like crazy. My mom made me homemade chicken alfredo, it was amazing :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet. 

Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.

I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.

It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## oneandtwo

tsyhanochka said:


> Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
> I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet.
> 
> Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.
> 
> I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.
> 
> It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
> Any thoughts are welcome.

i don't bond well in pregnancy. I've always chalked it up to being because i HATE pregnancy so i love counting down milestones/days til its over with. i was way more miserable with my first cause i thought i should be over the moon about the baby from conception, and i wasn't. but after realizing that its not cause i don't love my babies, i never have issue bonding at birth, its just cause pregnancy is so awful there is very little for me to "love" the baby. i love the idea of another child, but that's it. im told im not normal though lol. we tried for 18mos for our third and had four miscarriage before we had him and i still wasn't more bonded in pregnancy, just more scared.

i think its fine to feel the way you do, the only issue would come that if after delivery, sometime after you are still not bonded then you might need some other encouragement but as it were now i think your completely normal IMO. i personally even hate the fetal movement when it gets strong...really don't understand how people love pregnancy, i would have never done it after my first if i dint get such awesome children out of the whole ordeal!

i do love labor and delivery though, such a weirdo!


----------



## dove830

oneandtwo said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
> I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet.
> 
> Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.
> 
> I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.
> 
> It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
> Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> i don't bond well in pregnancy. I've always chalked it up to being because i HATE pregnancy so i love counting down milestones/days til its over with. i was way more miserable with my first cause i thought i should be over the moon about the baby from conception, and i wasn't. but after realizing that its not cause i don't love my babies, i never have issue bonding at birth, its just cause pregnancy is so awful there is very little for me to "love" the baby. i love the idea of another child, but that's it. im told im not normal though lol. we tried for 18mos for our third and had four miscarriage before we had him and i still wasn't more bonded in pregnancy, just more scared.
> 
> i think its fine to feel the way you do, the only issue would come that if after delivery, sometime after you are still not bonded then you might need some other encouragement but as it were now i think your completely normal IMO. i personally even hate the fetal movement when it gets strong...really don't understand how people love pregnancy, i would have never done it after my first if i dint get such awesome children out of the whole ordeal!
> 
> i do love labor and delivery though, such a weirdo!Click to expand...

OMG, I thought I was the only one, and thought I was a horrible mother for hating the feling of baby moving inside me. It's reassuing, but it feels so alien-like. I'm not good at being pregnant either, but I love my children, and they're the best thing I've ever done.

As for weight gain....I originally gained 5 lbs, then lost 9 with the flu, so I'm technically down 4 lbs.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all,
I was early in the ER before the big rush...there were only about 3 people ahead of me. They took my blood pressure and pulse, drew some blood, did a urine test and waited about an hour or so for the results. Then the doc took me into a room for a history and took my pulse again...then did a scan so cool I got to see the peanut again jumping about like a frog and saw its heart flickering away. Then they did an examination and said maybe the bleed was from an abrasion. Possibly from the polyp I had with my first pregnancy. So more of a cervical bleed rather than anything to do with the baby...thank GOD. I see my regular doctor tomorrow so they wrote me a letter to give to her. I still got this shocking cough which is lingering on...rotten germs! 
On my way home from hospital I got some of those yummy mandarins you ladies mentioned were so delicious...DD and I shared one at lunch. They also had nectarines on sale for $1 a kilo! So I treated myself and got some of those too.

As for labor...I had a shocking labor with DD...horribly painful and long about 29 hours then emergency c-section. My sister was lucky she had quick labors... her first was only 3 and a half hours. Her second they had prepped her for delivery at home just in the case she didn't make it to hospital. Thankfully she did, she had her 2nd in 1 and a half hours but tore pretty badly.


----------



## Libbysmum

tsyhanochka said:


> Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
> I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet.
> 
> Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.
> 
> I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.
> 
> It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
> Any thoughts are welcome.

Hey there, I love kids and always have and then when I was pregnant with DD I had a horrible labor and spent 5 days in hospital fairly bed ridden. I really didn't experience the whole "amazing love and bond" people tell you about. I figured it would come with time...but I am not really that attached to my DD even now...sure I hug and kiss her and like her but I do think my mum loves her more than I do...some days I even find her irritating and annoying. But I wouldn't swap her for the world. :flower:
Am really hopeful for a better labor and nicer after birth situation with this one.:shrug:


----------



## Miss Bellum

tsyhanochka said:


> Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
> I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet.
> 
> Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.
> 
> I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.
> 
> It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
> Any thoughts are welcome.

I've not been hugely into meat either, but then, I am not much of a meat eater anyway so no real change. 

I think everyone feels different about being pregnant. I am looking forward to having the baby, and I am pleased things seem to be going well, but it all seems quite unreal! I seem to swing from being happy, scared and then thinking its all just weird and unreal.



Libbysmum said:


> Hey all,
> I was early in the ER before the big rush...there were only about 3 people ahead of me. They took my blood pressure and pulse, drew some blood, did a urine test and waited about an hour or so for the results. Then the doc took me into a room for a history and took my pulse again...then did a scan so cool I got to see the peanut again jumping about like a frog and saw its heart flickering away. Then they did an examination and said maybe the bleed was from an abrasion. Possibly from the polyp I had with my first pregnancy. So more of a cervical bleed rather than anything to do with the baby...thank GOD. I see my regular doctor tomorrow so they wrote me a letter to give to her. I still got this shocking cough which is lingering on...rotten germs!
> On my way home from hospital I got some of those yummy mandarins you ladies mentioned were so delicious...DD and I shared one at lunch. They also had nectarines on sale for $1 a kilo! So I treated myself and got some of those too.
> 
> As for labor...I had a shocking labor with DD...horribly painful and long about 29 hours then emergency c-section. My sister was lucky she had quick labors... her first was only 3 and a half hours. Her second they had prepped her for delivery at home just in the case she didn't make it to hospital. Thankfully she did, she had her 2nd in 1 and a half hours but tore pretty badly.

Libbysmum, so pleased to hear everything is fine, fantastic news. Great you got to see little one again too x x Hope your cough clears up soon.


----------



## kaths101

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> the change from one to two was very difficult but two to three, i barely skipped a beat
> 
> My experience was exactly the same.
> 
> 1-2 nearly gave me a breakdown
> 2-3 was like a walk in the parkClick to expand...

OMgosh this is NOT what I wanted to hear :haha:
Oh dear, I'm worried about looking after 2 babies but oh well it's done now haha, maybe I will just have to go to 2-3 pretty quickly! :baby:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Insomnia. How do I loath thee? Let me count the ways......

Ugggh. I thought I had moved passed this. Nope. Apparently not.


----------



## Mummytojack1

Libbysmum glad everything is ok :) x


----------



## myra

Lib- I'm so relieved and happy for you! My insomnia had me up during the night and I Kept coming back here to check on you two. Wonderful news that all is ok! Hope you can get some rest now


----------



## beachgal

Libby- so happy to hear :)

Insomnia is still going strong for me as well :(


----------



## Libbysmum

me too...but part of that is cause I been sniffy and coughing...nobody in our house has slept well and now DH came home with the sniffles so I guess I didn't keep my germs to myself as much as I thought. Hope he doesn't get worse nothing like a man-cold to make my life hell on earth.


----------



## Mummytojack1

I'll have to put all 3 separate cause I'm unsure how to do them all together! Have fun guessing gender :) 

Xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

:) have fun guessing :) x


----------



## caro103

libbysmum, sooo glad everything looks ok!!

mummytojack, i'm totally rubbish at guessing but i'm gonna go with girl :).


scan tomorrow for me, finally!! eeek! xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Caro I'm rubbish too. I've thought boy for all this time now I really think girl and I'd love a girl as I already have a son! I hope you're right :) xx

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. :)) xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

Lib. I'm really glad it wasn't the baby. What a relief. I did come on to check on you....read your post and thought I responded.....baby brain or insomnia.... who knows.
Glad I'm not alone in the bonding situation or insomnia for that matter....I just started to drift and got hunger pangs!!! Up and got a Clementine. Still hungry but I don't want to get up again. 
Bah!


----------



## mvosse

Ended up in an ambulance last night and to the ER I went, after literally dropping to the floor and curling into a ball with tears streaming down my face. Checked heartbeat to make sure baby wasn't in distress...just peachy at 156 bpm. Check. Lower right quadrant pain BAD. Labs, urinalysis, morphine so they could get me laid out straight, puking because they forgot the anti-nausea medicine, consulting with OB by phone (I live in a "rural" community which equals small hospital, we have 1 OB in town) Ultrasound to check for contorted ovary...nope...plenty of blood flow there... diagnosis...SEVERE round ligament pain, to the point they want me in a support belt at 13 weeks. Oh, I think this is going to be a rough one. The morphine they gave me barely touched it and it's 6 in the morning my time and I've barely slept.

The only good part of the whole night, after checking to make sure my ovary was just fine, the U/S tech let us peek at baby just to reassure me, and I fell in love even more. The bean had ankles crossed knees bent open and was just all snuggled in when we actually looked, rather than the bouncing around bean was doing when we weren't focused on looking at bean. I think he/she wanted attention with the was he/she settled down as soon as we got to looking. Getting to see the baby and knowing everything is good is a relief. 

I did buy bean his/her first article of clothing yesterday, it's a sleeper with a monkey on it. My OH was very surprised as I have been insistent we can't it might jinx it. I couldn't seem to resist though, I'm head over heels for monkeys this pregnancy and I just couldn't put it down. It was on sale and it's OHHHH so adorable and gender neutral. Then of course a few hours later I took my ambulance ride, I was def freaking out.


----------



## mvosse

libby, glad to hear everything is okay.

T- I think I'm scared of bonding with this baby

Thankfully DD is going to be 7 when this one arrives, so I'm hoping it's easier.

MS seems to have kinda gone away, but the insomnia is still going strong...UGH!


----------



## myra

mv- how scary! I'm so glad all is well with the bean and that there is something they can do to help you with the ligament pain. I hope that the support belt makes a big difference! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

mvosse, omg how scary, glad little bean is still bouncing around in there! xx


----------



## Mummytojack1

Mvosse glad everything is ok :) at least you got a peek at the baby again :))) xx


----------



## donna noble

14 weeks!!!!!!! (though I'm sure my actual date is behind that a bit)


----------



## oneandtwo

I don't sleep either! well...i fall asleep fine but never stay asleep! its tiring. and then i get hungry so bad but don't want to get up to eat!

lib and mv so glad things are okay with your babies!!


----------



## JJsmom

lib, so glad everything is good with you and baby!!!! 

mvosse, glad your baby is doing well!! Round ligament pain is horrible. I couldn't imagine severe round ligament pain!! Hopefully the support band will help!!

T- Hopefully you'll have your bonding time after you give birth to baby!! I'm one of those that enjoy pregnancy and love everything about it! I think it's a miracle and God gave me this child and our bodies actually carry this living being inside of it! Yes, I know I'm one that people hate. LOL! But that's how I've always been after I had my first m/c and then got pregnant with my DS 2 years later. 

I have insomnia as well. Not sure if it's due to pregnancy still or if it's due to still being stuffy from a cold I've had for over 2 weeks now. I don't think it's going to go away any time soon either. I know people further along and they still say they have insomnia.


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum and mvosse, I'm so glad you are all ok and able to see your babies! I have been very fortunate that nothing has happened really, no scares or bleeding, so I can't imagine how terrifying that is! I'm so happy to hear all is well with everyone :)

T, I go back and forth with bonding. I rub my bump a lot and talk to baby even though I know it can't hear me. But some days I forget I'm pregnant since morning sickness has been gone a while. I have been feeling movements more often lately so that helps. Also, we have been getting things for the baby. While we were visiting family we bought some clothing and things for the room. Yesterday I did some cleaning in the baby's room and we decided where we wanted to set up the crib and things like that. I'll probably do a little more work in there today while my husband is at work.

I was having a hard time sleeping a couple of weeks ago but it was short-lived. I have been sleeping mostly through the night. I don't know what I did differently, but the past week I sleep like a log! I still need naps though sometimes, I needed one after cleaning yesterday


----------



## oneandtwo

dove830 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Nope no meats. I've been pretty averse. I managed a small bit of turkey at Christmas dinner, thanks to my cousin for pointing out the smallest piece to me.
> I had some ham tonight. That seemed OK but I've felt nauseated all day regardless. I've no desire for my food though mashed potatoes and squash seem alright. Nothing thrills me yet.
> 
> Not sure how much I weigh now but I'm pretty sure I haven't gained much. Everything still fits... just a bit snug when I sit.
> 
> I've got a question. Is it normal that I'm not feeling like I'm bonding with the baby? We were TTC for a year so I thought I'd be over the moon by now. I'm happy we finally got pregnant but I feel so disconnected. Everyone else seems so excited and I feel like I should be that excited too but I'm not. Maybe once I feel the baby move I'll feel differently.
> 
> It just seems so weird. I cried when the tech said things looked OK and we saw the heartbeat. Out of relief and I thought then I would feel more strongly but I still don't.
> Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> i don't bond well in pregnancy. I've always chalked it up to being because i HATE pregnancy so i love counting down milestones/days til its over with. i was way more miserable with my first cause i thought i should be over the moon about the baby from conception, and i wasn't. but after realizing that its not cause i don't love my babies, i never have issue bonding at birth, its just cause pregnancy is so awful there is very little for me to "love" the baby. i love the idea of another child, but that's it. im told im not normal though lol. we tried for 18mos for our third and had four miscarriage before we had him and i still wasn't more bonded in pregnancy, just more scared.
> 
> i think its fine to feel the way you do, the only issue would come that if after delivery, sometime after you are still not bonded then you might need some other encouragement but as it were now i think your completely normal IMO. i personally even hate the fetal movement when it gets strong...really don't understand how people love pregnancy, i would have never done it after my first if i dint get such awesome children out of the whole ordeal!
> 
> i do love labor and delivery though, such a weirdo!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, I thought I was the only one, and thought I was a horrible mother for hating the feling of baby moving inside me. It's reassuing, but it feels so alien-like. I'm not good at being pregnant either, but I love my children, and they're the best thing I've ever done.
> 
> As for weight gain....I originally gained 5 lbs, then lost 9 with the flu, so I'm technically down 4 lbs.Click to expand...

Definitely not the only one! I dont mind it in these early stages but later on...eeewww, ya alien is a good description! reassuring is all it is, as much as it drives me crazy when ever there was a pause in movement i FLIPPED! I hated hiccups the most, my first son had them constantly and it drove me absolutely batty, I remember sitting their crying once cause it was so awful and he had them for over an hour!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So glad all the scares turned out okay! I can't imagine how you ladies were feeling.


My house has been interesting to say the least the last fees days. Dh got my the same stomach bug I had so we took turns in the bathroom the past fews days. I believe i am we'll hydrated again as I am peeing every hour once again :dohh: kinda freaked myself out hoping being sick would t hurt baby had to remind myself lots of women spend their entire pregnancies throwing up. And now poor dd has a cold. Not the same one dh and I had so she's thankfully not throwing up (knock on wood) but she stuffy and very congested so probably taking her to the doctor in the am. So much fun right after the holidays :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Aaisrie said:


> Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!

Lucky number 7 Aaisrie!!!! 

Hope you are home for NYE too. Rest easy.


----------



## Mummytojack1

Hoping you get out of hospital soon Aasirie :) 

Xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Aaisrie said:


> Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!

Hoping you get out for NYE xx


----------



## Kels87

Hi I'm due on the 26th of july too :) nice to meet all of you!! So many due Xx


----------



## Kels87

Also I can't seem to add a ticker:( how do u do it? I've tried copy and pasting but I'm not sure if u can on the iPad lol xx


https://lbdf.lilypie.com/acvX.png

Done it yayy :)


----------



## Jsmom5

I have a question. The hospital where i live has a bad reputation of people not surviving in emergencies. My doc considers me high risk since im overweight & i will be 34 when i deliver by c-section. (had a c-section with my first & the hospital does not support vbac). Anyways, i trust my doctor & had slight complications with my first but everything turned out fine after. My doc said if i want a vbac i would have to go to the next hospital which is over an hour away. Im concerned because if i have complications there is not much hope for me at my current hospital, but at the hospital an hour away they are fully capable to handle any any emergency situation with very successful survival rates. Im thinking about asking my doc what she thinks. I wish she could come with me to the other hospial but she says she cannot. Am i being paranoid?? They have a great delivery &maternity ward, but the rest of the hospital sucks & even the doctors there send their family out of own if they need to go to the ER or hospital....


----------



## SugarBeth

I love the feeling of a baby moving! DD always made me look gross by sticking an elbow or knee out of me and keeping it out there (she spent a whole day with her butt sticking against my belly button!) but I love having a baby be so alive in there. 

I get so sick during pregnancy and always have a lot of nasty side effects, but I still enjoy pregnancy overall.


----------



## Emma867

Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> I have a question. The hospital where i live has a bad reputation of people not surviving in emergencies. My doc considers me high risk since im overweight & i will be 34 when i deliver by c-section. (had a c-section with my first & the hospital does not support vbac). Anyways, i trust my doctor & had slight complications with my first but everything turned out fine after. My doc said if i want a vbac i would have to go to the next hospital which is over an hour away. Im concerned because if i have complications there is not much hope for me at my current hospital, but at the hospital an hour away they are fully capable to handle any any emergency situation with very successful survival rates. Im thinking about asking my doc what she thinks. I wish she could come with me to the other hospial but she says she cannot. Am i being paranoid?? They have a great delivery &maternity ward, but the rest of the hospital sucks & even the doctors there send their family out of own if they need to go to the ER or hospital....

Wow that is a very difficult situation! My thoughts are if your doc is great and knows what she's doing then you can stick with her. But if she happens to be out of town or on vacation or whatever, and you have a different doc it could be harder for you. Seems for peace of mind it would be great to go to the hospital you know would be able to accommodate you as well if there was an emergency, hopefully there won't be! This would have to be your personal decision and though it might be a difficult one, you have to do what is right for you and baby! Have you discussed this with your DH? What are his thoughts?


----------



## JJsmom

Emma867 said:


> Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!

Welcome Emma and congrats!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Emma867 said:


> Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!

Welcome! I'm due on July 21st too with my #2.


----------



## Jsmom5

JJsmom said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. The hospital where i live has a bad reputation of people not surviving in emergencies. My doc considers me high risk since im overweight & i will be 34 when i deliver by c-section. (had a c-section with my first & the hospital does not support vbac). Anyways, i trust my doctor & had slight complications with my first but everything turned out fine after. My doc said if i want a vbac i would have to go to the next hospital which is over an hour away. Im concerned because if i have complications there is not much hope for me at my current hospital, but at the hospital an hour away they are fully capable to handle any any emergency situation with very successful survival rates. Im thinking about asking my doc what she thinks. I wish she could come with me to the other hospial but she says she cannot. Am i being paranoid?? They have a great delivery &maternity ward, but the rest of the hospital sucks & even the doctors there send their family out of own if they need to go to the ER or hospital....
> 
> Wow that is a very difficult situation! My thoughts are if your doc is great and knows what she's doing then you can stick with her. But if she happens to be out of town or on vacation or whatever, and you have a different doc it could be harder for you. Seems for peace of mind it would be great to go to the hospital you know would be able to accommodate you as well if there was an emergency, hopefully there won't be! This would have to be your personal decision and though it might be a difficult one, you have to do what is right for you and baby! Have you discussed this with your DH? What are his thoughts?Click to expand...

 Thanks for your response, I know I have to decide when it comes. I'm thinking if I have the baby on the scheduled c-section date, I will be fine because my doc I trust will be there. I'm thinking if baby comes early & doc is on vacation then I will drive to the next hospital . My husband is terrified. He want to go out of town if there is an emergency. I pray everything goes well. I am overweight, but very healthy. I guess Im one of the lucky/unlucky ones when it comes to weight. Lol. I see a dietician & she loves how I eat & wants my to accept the way I am but just try to lose a little, I agree, after baby. Sorry, off topic..haha!

It's just kinda nerve racking to have a new hospital that cannot be trusted :(


----------



## Jsmom5

Emma867 said:


> Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!

Congrats!!! I agree! But, I can't wait to feel the baby move


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. The hospital where i live has a bad reputation of people not surviving in emergencies. My doc considers me high risk since im overweight & i will be 34 when i deliver by c-section. (had a c-section with my first & the hospital does not support vbac). Anyways, i trust my doctor & had slight complications with my first but everything turned out fine after. My doc said if i want a vbac i would have to go to the next hospital which is over an hour away. Im concerned because if i have complications there is not much hope for me at my current hospital, but at the hospital an hour away they are fully capable to handle any any emergency situation with very successful survival rates. Im thinking about asking my doc what she thinks. I wish she could come with me to the other hospial but she says she cannot. Am i being paranoid?? They have a great delivery &maternity ward, but the rest of the hospital sucks & even the doctors there send their family out of own if they need to go to the ER or hospital....
> 
> Wow that is a very difficult situation! My thoughts are if your doc is great and knows what she's doing then you can stick with her. But if she happens to be out of town or on vacation or whatever, and you have a different doc it could be harder for you. Seems for peace of mind it would be great to go to the hospital you know would be able to accommodate you as well if there was an emergency, hopefully there won't be! This would have to be your personal decision and though it might be a difficult one, you have to do what is right for you and baby! Have you discussed this with your DH? What are his thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your response, I know I have to decide when it comes. I'm thinking if I have the baby on the scheduled c-section date, I will be fine because my doc I trust will be there. I'm thinking if baby comes early & doc is on vacation then I will drive to the next hospital . My husband is terrified. He want to go out of town if there is an emergency. I pray everything goes well. I am overweight, but very healthy. I guess Im one of the lucky/unlucky ones when it comes to weight. Lol. I see a dietician & she loves how I eat & wants my to accept the way I am but just try to lose a little, I agree, after baby. Sorry, off topic..haha!
> 
> It's just kinda nerve racking to have a new hospital that cannot be trusted :(Click to expand...

I know how you feel. I'm overweight too but they told me they want to see me gain between 10 and 20 pounds. I weighed myself this morning and I'm down even more! I now have lost 3.5 lbs which I know isn't a lot but they tell me they don't want to see me lose at this point. So we'll see what happens. It's just hard with not being able to eat meat and I feel more nauseous now than I have the first 12 weeks! And I tell you I'm eating a lot!! I'm chowing on the veggies and fruits! LOL! We got a huge container of cuties today because we keep getting the small ones and my son eats them all before I can get any. Today I broke into this one first. HAHA! He looked at me and he's like hey! Those are mine! it was so delicious!!

I couldn't imagine not having a good hospital locally and the thought that if there is an emergency that things might not turn out well at a HOSPITAL! They should be trusted!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Jsmom5 said:


> Emma867 said:
> 
> 
> Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!
> 
> Congrats!!! I agree! But, I can't wait to feel the baby moveClick to expand...

34 is not that old...I was 34 when I had my 1st. Have you considered getting a doula as a support? I hear good things about them. I can't afford one but not sure on your circumstances. I would feel uncomfortable knowning the stats at the hospital. I am glad I am in ignorant bliss.:wacko:

We all slept late today after the drama of Yesterday-even DD! Then we rushed around like mad hens today so we could get DH to work on time.
I have my Doc appointment today...still no word from hospital will be telling the Dr what I think about that today guaranteed! If they are this bad with communication with their patients then I don't know how I feel about my "care" with them.:dohh: May have the baby at home and be done with it...lol :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

tsyhanochka said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!
> 
> Lucky number 7 Aaisrie!!!!
> 
> Hope you are home for NYE too. Rest easy.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!! Am now on bag 8 BUT my ketones are coming down!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Aaisrie said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!
> 
> Lucky number 7 Aaisrie!!!!
> 
> Hope you are home for NYE too. Rest easy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies!! Am now on bag 8 BUT my ketones are coming down!!!!!Click to expand...

So glad to hear they are going down Eve!!! So hope you're out of there for New Years Eve!!!!


----------



## alicecooper

aaisrie hope you get out soon x


----------



## oneandtwo

Jsmom5 said:


> I have a question. The hospital where i live has a bad reputation of people not surviving in emergencies. My doc considers me high risk since im overweight & i will be 34 when i deliver by c-section. (had a c-section with my first & the hospital does not support vbac). Anyways, i trust my doctor & had slight complications with my first but everything turned out fine after. My doc said if i want a vbac i would have to go to the next hospital which is over an hour away. Im concerned because if i have complications there is not much hope for me at my current hospital, but at the hospital an hour away they are fully capable to handle any any emergency situation with very successful survival rates. Im thinking about asking my doc what she thinks. I wish she could come with me to the other hospial but she says she cannot. Am i being paranoid?? They have a great delivery &maternity ward, but the rest of the hospital sucks & even the doctors there send their family out of own if they need to go to the ER or hospital....

 i delivered my last son at a hospital two hours away because of the reputation the close hospitals had. i do not regret it and had a great experience with going to a hospital further away. i took a four hour drive round trip to every appt and while i was in labor. i think you need to do what makes YOU feel comfortable, regardless of anything else.


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> Yum you can come cook for me anytime...right now with this head cold all I want is Ramen noodles! Quesadilla's are my fav! I can't wait til we go on holidays and can get some real tex-mex.
> 
> I think I feel my baby moving around...either that or gas.

i thought i felt something fluttering around in my belly but i'm not sure if it was the baby or gas either!



kaths101 said:


> Sorry you're back in hospital aaisrie :nope:
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today! So happy :happydance:
> People with a LO already, how are you coping? I'm ok so far, my back hurts a lot mainly from picking jack up, he's a lump... 2 stone at 16 months old. Apart for that the tiredness has calmed down a bit and I'm sleeping better at night....long may that continue!

it hasn't been too bad with my daughter for the most part. Luckily she is really really good at entertaining herself! However, this weekend I took her off the bottle cold turkey so naps and bedtime was a little rough. She did great though and just cries when she first goes down and then fets over it quit!




JJsmom said:


> Has anyone had problems eating meat lately? I'm finding it hard to eat it and gag when trying to swallow it. This is something that has started to happen in the last week. All I basically want anymore is fruits and veggies and pasta.

my husband made pork steaks for dinner last night and the texture made me so sick i couldn't eat it. i felt terrible!! it was the first time i had a meat aversion so far though. smelling or seeing raw meat is disgusting to me but eating it hasn't been an issue until last night. we're trying spaghetti tonight so hopefully i do ok!



Libbysmum said:


> Hey all,
> I was early in the ER before the big rush...there were only about 3 people ahead of me. They took my blood pressure and pulse, drew some blood, did a urine test and waited about an hour or so for the results. Then the doc took me into a room for a history and took my pulse again...then did a scan so cool I got to see the peanut again jumping about like a frog and saw its heart flickering away. Then they did an examination and said maybe the bleed was from an abrasion. Possibly from the polyp I had with my first pregnancy. So more of a cervical bleed rather than anything to do with the baby...thank GOD. I see my regular doctor tomorrow so they wrote me a letter to give to her. I still got this shocking cough which is lingering on...rotten germs!
> On my way home from hospital I got some of those yummy mandarins you ladies mentioned were so delicious...DD and I shared one at lunch. They also had nectarines on sale for $1 a kilo! So I treated myself and got some of those too.
> 
> As for labor...I had a shocking labor with DD...horribly painful and long about 29 hours then emergency c-section. My sister was lucky she had quick labors... her first was only 3 and a half hours. Her second they had prepped her for delivery at home just in the case she didn't make it to hospital. Thankfully she did, she had her 2nd in 1 and a half hours but tore pretty badly.

i'm so glad everything is ok! i haven't been on in a couple days so i was worried when i saw your first post, but i'm glad you were checked out and your little frog let you know he/she was doing well!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you everyone for your prayers! I really hope we are over all the dramas and have a smooth time over the next 2 trimesters!
Eve I hope those fluids are doing good and you are out of hospital soon! 
It is New years eve here and I am watching big storm clouds appear out the window. I wonder if it will amount to a storm or pass by? May ruin peoples nights if it rains! As for our plans...DH will be working til at least 6pm so we probably will watch the fireworks on TV then go to bed.


----------



## Jsmom5

Haha! 34 is not old! But thats what my doc says, i ignore her! 

Seriously thinking of driving out of town & switching docs. I will be discussing this with my doc, she is very honest and would tell me her opinion. 

My doc insisted that i test for birth defects, its blood tests & an extra ultrasound, insurance pays for it all so thats probably why she wants it done. Lol. We dont feel we need it because we will love whatever we are blessed with! But my ultrasound is jan 11 & im excited!!

My daughter is six and just cant wait for a sibbling. We cant either. Depending on how this birth goes, we are considering having another one right after, well at least 10 months after to start ttc. This one took almost two years ttc, but my thyroid meds have had to be adjusted and that took a few years. Anyone else considering another one after this one? I know its ealry, but we wished we could have had another sooner. But very blessed with what we have!


----------



## Jsmom5

Oh jjsmom, we are addicted to cuties too! We have to buy two bags at costco! Lol


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> Haha! 34 is not old! But thats what my doc says, i ignore her!
> 
> Seriously thinking of driving out of town & switching docs. I will be discussing this with my doc, she is very honest and would tell me her opinion.
> 
> My doc insisted that i test for birth defects, its blood tests & an extra ultrasound, insurance pays for it all so thats probably why she wants it done. Lol. We dont feel we need it because we will love whatever we are blessed with! But my ultrasound is jan 11 & im excited!!
> 
> My daughter is six and just cant wait for a sibbling. We cant either. Depending on how this birth goes, we are considering having another one right after, well at least 10 months after to start ttc. This one took almost two years ttc, but my thyroid meds have had to be adjusted and that took a few years. Anyone else considering another one after this one? I know its ealry, but we wished we could have had another sooner. But very blessed with what we have!

OH wants 2 more kids after this one so we'll be trying right after he gets back from basic training. That means that I have baby at beginning of July and he comes back between Oct/Dec so we'll be trying to after that. It took us 6 months to conceive this one. Hoping it doesn't take as long on the next one. I did tell him I'd like to be done around 35. So we'll see what happens. :) I will love all that I am blessed with!


----------



## Libbysmum

JSmom5 that is what we did...originally the plan was to wait until DD was 1 before TTC but we were on holidays and enjoying ourselves and got pregnant with #2 when she was about 10mths but sadly lost that one. After the mc we decided no point wasting time and got pregnant with this one straight away. :) My poor sister tried for 2 years before conceiving her first born then figured it would take just as long with her 2nd but nope...first time they ttc they got pregnant!


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear beans are doing good. 
I have to avoid lost meat too. 
I am pretty sure this will be our last (ESP if it's a boy lol) Dh doesn't like me when im pregnant. Its too hard on him. I'm nervous about going from 1-2. I've heard its hard. Oh well. I will have you ladies to chat with about it... if I ever have a spare moment. 
Dh has the flu. DD is getting over her herpangina and she stayed with my mom last night and puked. I'm just really hoping to avoid getting it. 
I'm not sure how much weight I've put on yet. Probably too much! I'm only supposed to gain 20 lbs this pregnancy. I just need this Ms to go away so I can eat better. 
Aais- hope you're out of the hospital soon!


----------



## oneandtwo

This is for sure our last, we will both be getting sterilized LOL 4 kids is plenty! we wanted to be done by 25...I'll be 27 when this one is delivered. we want to be able to enjoy retirement...without the children :D

though, we have talked about foster parenting. we looked into it at his last duty station but didn't have enough time to complete the process and i had finally gotten pregnant with ds#3! so i think its something we'd reconsidering when the kids are all much older!

Speaking of everyone not wanting meat. I've been DYING for a steak! and finally got one tonight soo good. i didn't think about it til i was about finished with it but i probably shouldn't have eaten it so red,


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm not even close to being done having kids. This is only #2, we're hoping to have 2-4 more kids after this one. Last time we started ttc when dd was 7 months. Next time I'm not doing to start trying until around two years. I'd love to have my kids in pairs - two kids under two, then a space of 2-3 years, then have two more close together, etc.


----------



## JJsmom

Ohhh!! I found a smoothie to make with cuties!!! Like a dreamsicle! Going to try it in the morning! We got a huge thing of cuties today! So excited to eat on them more! DS kept eating all the others before I could have any so for now on going to purchase the big bag of them! LOL! But milk, yogurt, a pinch of sugar, and cuties....don't think you can go wrong!! Thinking about trying it without the sugar though. Cuties are sweet enough.


----------



## maratobe

hi girls! i havent been on for a while because we are on holidays enjoying time with family :) just wanted to come on and say happy new year! hope 2013 is everything you could wish for! we ae heading home in 2 days and will be having our 14 week ultrasound on thursday and CAN NOT wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Yay Maratobe, I bet you are excited! I hope your holidays have been good. We won't have holidays until the end of January :( I haven't seen my brother and his family in over a year and so we are hoping to go down to Sydney to visit with them for a few days.
Happy New Year to you and your family! Enjoy! I so wish I could have a glass of wine or champers!


----------



## alannadee

Hey everyone, I've not been about for while as I have been on holiday. Hope everyone had a good Christmas?!
I've got my scan in an hour, I am terrified!!


----------



## Jsmom5

Jjsmom: That sounds like a good plan! I would like to start trying as soon as i can, i know my doc says to wait a year after a c-section? Is that true! I would like to ttc six months after delivery. I actually feel my best when im pregnant, its like my thyroid & body all feel great during pregnancy as long as i stay hydrated! Oh, im gonna try that with the cuties! That sounds yummy. Im gonna add a little honey instead of sugar. Might not work, but we will see.

Oh libbysmum, thats awesome! Sorry about the miscarrage, but glad you were able to conceive soon after! 

Oneandtwo: 4 kids is perfect! Lol. I wanted 2-4 before, but now i want three. I have a feeling this one (#2) is a girl. Dh really, really wants a boy. We have a 6 yr girl. I would love either! I wish we could have had more sooner, but it took a long time, thats why i want to try again soon after, more fertile??!

Missfox: i hope you dont get the flu. Good luck!

Sugarbeth: that sounds like a great plan! Good luck! 

Happy new year to you all also!!


----------



## Jsmom5

alannadee said:


> Hey everyone, I've not been about for while as I have been on holiday. Hope everyone had a good Christmas?!
> I've got my scan in an hour, I am terrified!!

Good luck! I hope it all goes well! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I did read somewhere they say to wait a year after a c-section but it depends really on how well you heal and how fit etc you are...I think do whatever you feel is right and when you feel you are ready for another child. It is really a case by case situation I reckon. I would really love a vbac this time round but will do whatever is best for the baby and me. Definitely taking an epidural if they offer me one especially if I have the same dramas as I had with DD's birth. I really think if I get that odema again I want them to induce me early.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Kels87 said:


> Hi I'm due on the 26th of july too :) nice to meet all of you!! So many due Xx

Welcome & congratulations x 



Emma867 said:


> Hi peeps! I'm due 21st July with our first. Exciting but also terrifying!

Welcome & congratulations x 



Aaisrie said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Still stuck in hospital hoping to God I get out tomorrow... I DO NOT want to be in here for New Years.... I've got my 7th bag of fluids up so something's gotta give right?!
> 
> Thanks ladies!! Am now on bag 8 BUT my ketones are coming down!!!!!Click to expand...

Hope you get out soon x 



maratobe said:


> hi girls! i havent been on for a while because we are on holidays enjoying time with family :) just wanted to come on and say happy new year! hope 2013 is everything you could wish for! we ae heading home in 2 days and will be having our 14 week ultrasound on thursday and CAN NOT wait!!! :happydance:

Glad you had a good holiday, good luck for your scan. 



alannadee said:


> Hey everyone, I've not been about for while as I have been on holiday. Hope everyone had a good Christmas?!
> I've got my scan in an hour, I am terrified!!

Good luck for your scan hope all is well x


----------



## Jsmom5

Libbysmum said:


> I did read somewhere they say to wait a year after a c-section but it depends really on how well you heal and how fit etc you are...I think do whatever you feel is right and when you feel you are ready for another child. It is really a case by case situation I reckon. I would really love a vbac this time round but will do whatever is best for the baby and me. Definitely taking an epidural if they offer me one especially if I have the same dramas as I had with DD's birth. I really think if I get that odema again I want them to induce me early.

With my first i was 27 yrs old & 12 weeks after the c-section i felt normal again! Im 33 now, will be 34 soon & hope i still recover quickly. I feel the same as you, would love vbac, but i will do whats best at the time.


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom, my sis told me to add a bit of honey if it needs it instead of the sugar! I had text her and I thought the smoothie would be sweet enough without the sugar because cuties are very sweet and then the yogurt on top of it. She agreed and said she normally adds honey to hers or fruit juice to sweeten it. I'm getting ready to make it in a few mins so hoping it turns out yummy!! I'm going to have to start looking through more recipes online because I've already found 2 just yesterday that sounds so yummy! LOL! 

My taco soup I made with a bit of hamburger meat, I think next time I make it I'll make it without the hamburger and just use all the beans and stuff for it. The main problem I had though with it....gas! A bit after I had ate I got up and went into stir the soup and get DS in bed and I had stabbing gas pains! I doubled over and keep saying owww! DS came running in there what's wrong mom what's wrong? I had to reassure him I was fine and it's just bad gas. He felt so bad. He was sorry I was in pain and just stood there watching me making sure I was really OK. My monkey is so good to his mommy when she doesn't feel well!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'M GETTING HOME!!!! And I finally got my booking in date - jan 10th, next week!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!!!!!!!! That's so awesome Eve!!!! Congrats on going home!!!!

Jsmom, I just made the smoothies. It would have been better to me with either vanilla yogurt or another flavor and not plain. It was just way to strong. I added a tablespoon of honey but I also added 1 banana which helped immensely! It's really not too bad now!


----------



## Aaisrie

I used to make a smoothie made with a muller corner yoghurt (okay so not the healthiest!!) didn't need to add sugar and you could add whatever fruit to it!


----------



## alannadee

well i had my scan! it was amazing!!! all is fine.

Was supposed to be the combined screaning scan, but baby was difficult! refused to move and lie in a better position, just kept putting hands over its face and rolling over! typical!! just like its dad!!

it measures 12 weeks 5 days so im due 8th July.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0317[1].jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lovely scan photo :)


----------



## alicecooper

lovely scan alannadee



Well I'm on antibiotics. So is DH. So are all three of the kids. I hope to goodness they work because I'm absolutely fed up of feeling so poorly. a week and a half it has been now, with no easing up at all, it's just ridiculous.

Me, DD, and DS2 were coughing literally all night. DS2 the poor little love can hardly keep his eyes open today he's so shattered. 

All in all this has been a lousy Christmas period! I hope it clears up soon, it's beyond a joke. Poor kids have been poorly their entire Christmas holidays.


----------



## myra

Jsmom5 said:


> Haha! 34 is not old! But thats what my doc says, i ignore her!
> 
> Seriously thinking of driving out of town & switching docs. I will be discussing this with my doc, she is very honest and would tell me her opinion.
> 
> My doc insisted that i test for birth defects, its blood tests & an extra ultrasound, insurance pays for it all so thats probably why she wants it done. Lol. We dont feel we need it because we will love whatever we are blessed with! But my ultrasound is jan 11 & im excited!!
> 
> My daughter is six and just cant wait for a sibbling. We cant either. Depending on how this birth goes, we are considering having another one right after, well at least 10 months after to start ttc. This one took almost two years ttc, but my thyroid meds have had to be adjusted and that took a few years. Anyone else considering another one after this one? I know its ealry, but we wished we could have had another sooner. But very blessed with what we have!

34 isn't old at all! OH and I are both 39 and I'll deliver a few months before I turn 40. We're sticking with one child...the next addition to our household after that will be a dog. :)


----------



## tlh97990

This is going to be our last baby. My husband was ok with only having our daughter, but i wanted at least one more. Then we got this surprise pregnancy so we are going top after this one. He is ten years older than me so i'm gonna have him get snipped :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

This is our last too. We didn't want more than 3 but look what life threw at us! DH is booked in for the snip on 24th Jan.


----------



## beachgal

This will be my first and last :). I'm 37 and single so I'm content and thankful for one!


----------



## mvosse

my OH planned on never having kids, my DD changed his mind, but he only wants one. I had to talk him out of going to get fixed before this one is due, and while I'm truly okay with him getting fixed after this bean is born, I wouldn't complain if he changed his mind, I always pictured myself with 3 or 4, but would def be content with 2.


----------



## Breadsticks

We both want four kids but will be happy with whatever happens. We're in our mid to late twenties so there is definitely time :)

Does anyone have plans for tonight? I am hoping I am able to even stay awake till midnight lol. We'll just be staying home since my husband is just getting over his illness. Also, I cleaned like a maniac the past couple of days and I think I overdid it as my body feels like I was hit by a truck! So I'm just going to take it easy today, maybe have a nap later, and just read all day or something. :D


----------



## caro103

hey ladies, had my scan this morning! :D. Bubs was bouncing round in there! only measured 12wk 1 day so can you change my due date to the 14th please Eve :).

I'll try and put a pic on later (new camera for xmas and not figured it out yet ;))

Told all my friends via text this afternoon, wow did my phone go crazy :haha:

congrats alandee on your scan too hun! xx


----------



## beachgal

My only plan is working tonight :(. I've been working 12 hour days thru the holidays and tonight I'm running a kids nys eve party at the resort I work at till 1am. So ill be "partying" with 50+ kids all night. Lol


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Not been feeling well the last couple days. I've been battling a horrible headache for two days now so I finally decided to call the doctors office. They had me come in straight away. So I'm now sitting in the waiting room waiting to be taken to a room. I'm hoping everything is ok and it's just a headache that's being difficult.


----------



## caro103

hope you feel better junemomma! working sounds like it sucks beachgal!!

managed to kinda take a pic, sorry the quality is poo!


----------



## tlh97990

mvosse said:


> my OH planned on never having kids, my DD changed his mind, but he only wants one. I had to talk him out of going to get fixed before this one is due, and while I'm truly okay with him getting fixed after this bean is born, I wouldn't complain if he changed his mind, I always pictured myself with 3 or 4, but would def be content with 2.

my OH also never wanted to get married or have kids. our daughter was a complete shock and we ended up getting married a couple months after having her. he is wrapped around her little finger and is the best dad i could have asked for for my kids. he wanted to be done after her and i would have been ok but im happy that she'll have a sibling!



Breadsticks said:


> We both want four kids but will be happy with whatever happens. We're in our mid to late twenties so there is definitely time :)
> 
> Does anyone have plans for tonight? I am hoping I am able to even stay awake till midnight lol. We'll just be staying home since my husband is just getting over his illness. Also, I cleaned like a maniac the past couple of days and I think I overdid it as my body feels like I was hit by a truck! So I'm just going to take it easy today, maybe have a nap later, and just read all day or something. :D

i hear ya i'm hoping to make it til midnight! i havent lasted until midnight in a few years now :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

caro I'm gonna try and get through all the posts to update the first page tomorrow, if the kids allow! just gonna take this evening easy


----------



## Breadsticks

Ouch, beachgal that sounds rough! I hope the time passes quickly so you can get home and rest :)

Junemomma, I hope you feel better!

Eve, so glad you are able to go home :happydance:

tlh, I asked my husband if there was anything he wanted to do tonight and if he wanted to try to stay up till midnight. He doesn't seem to think we'll be able to either :haha:

I don't know why it took me so long to realize it, but I'm second tri today! Woohoo! :happydance: Also, it is snowing and I have nowhere to go so I'm just watching it fall, so relaxing :)


----------



## Jsmom5

Love seeing all the scan pics! Beautiful! Although here we call them ultrasounds here. When i first read 'scan' i was like what is that. Lol. Then i saw the pics. 

I hope everyone feels well enough to enjoy the new year. We might not be able to stay awake but on jan 1 we will all meet at my father in laws house for a big fish fry get together (every year, tradition). It used to be all just seafood and they cook, steam, smoke, bbq all their own seafood of all kinds, but i cannot and never have like or eat seafood, so now they cook other foods for me to eat too. Lol. There is always tons of food. They make the best foods, appetizers, main dishes, and desserts. Its so much better than restaurant food. I told them they need to be in the restaurant business, but they all said nope, just for family gatherings. I agreed. We enjoy their food, yummy. They cooked prime rib for chrismas & it just melted in my mouth. (not a big meat eater either).


----------



## junemomma09

caro103 said:


> hope you feel better junemomma! working sounds like it sucks beachgal!!
> 
> managed to kinda take a pic, sorry the quality is poo!
> 
> View attachment 541103

Thank you hun! I got a prescription as she thinks they're migraines :(

Your scan pic is beautiful btw :)


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm sorry, Junemomma! I used to get migraines terribly (when one would come on the doctor would just have me come in immediately for shots) when I was in middle school, thankfully I haven't had one since. Some things that helped me though were staying in a cool, dark room with no loud noises and lots of sleep. Having a glass of Coke with lots of ice helped too, a small amount of caffeine eased the pain a bit. I don't know how much of that is possible for you or if you are comfortable having any caffeine while pregnant but I thought I'd let you know what helped me :) I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## Jsmom5

Oh junemomma, so sorry your in pain. I can't image! I had a headache yesterday & took tylenol & felt better a little after. Rarely get headaches & it was terrible pain. My sister had migraines when we were younger & i felt so bad for her. I hope you get relief soon.

Alicecooper, i hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## MissFox

I've been getting them too. Caffeine definitely helps (keep it under 325mg/day) 
I just had An amazing salad. I need more!!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Junemomma I've had migraines since I was 6. They are no fun. What meds can they give you that are baby safe? Thankfully I've had only one bad one since the bfp so I slept it off. 

Ladies are right. Quiet dark cool room. Stay hydrated. Small amnts of caffeine can help. Sometimes that can make it worse. Keep a food diary. Some foods are known to trigger. Mine are chocolate, aged cheese, avocados, chickpeas, bananas. Weather affects me too. Bad storms hurt a lot. Oh and lack of sleep or...too much sleep. 
Message me if you need anything. Migraines are a class of their own.
HUGS


And Alice glad you have meds to get better. 

AFM we are off to my preggo friend's place for NYE to share it with our BFF who is back from her contract in Asia. Our husbands and preggo's sister. 
Easy night in with a potluck of appetizers for dinner.


----------



## alicecooper

thanks ladies. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon too x

june - I hope your migraines clear up soon. I can imagine that's not fun at all :(

anybody got any nice plans for this evening? I'm in front of the telly. 8th year I've done that now lol.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! :) I had to leave work the headache was so bad plus having to go in to my doctors office. They are so nice and always show concern for anything going on with me. They prescribed me fioricet, it's a combo pill of butalbital, acetaminophen, and caffeine. It's apparently a barbiturate, analgesic, stimulant combo for tension headaches. Just took my first one, hubby picked up my prescription for me and since I can't drink, he bought us sparkling grape juice to toast tonight :) 
You ladies are all so lovely and supportive and I really enjoy being in a group with you all :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Happy New Year! It is 2013 here! We stayed home and ate pizza. DH had champers in his new ice-mug on the porch. Then we watched big bang theory and the 9pm fireworks on TV before going to bed.
He doesn't have to work til 10am this morning yay! DD is trying to dress herself...is that normal for a 17mth old? I figured she wouldn't be ready for that til at least 2 and a half!
I was feeling nausea again yesterday and then after I ate had heartburn! I coughed myself to sleep last night...seems to be on the mend but just lingering phlegm. Alice glad you got the antibiotics and I hope they help!
Eve glad to know you got to go home! YAY! Really hope things are on the up and up for you in 2013!


----------



## junemomma09

OMG!!!! This pill is a miracle worker!!! Not completely gone, but my headache feels tons better! Thank you awesome doctors!!! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well its me and the kids tonight ringing in the new year. gotta make muffins and then we shall see what we do after that. its only 2.25pm right now so have a ways to go before the ball drops tonight. My husband works right on the strip here in las vegas so he will be late getting home due to traffic. hope everyone has a great new year and a safe evening if they havent had there yet.


----------



## kaths101

Happy new year to you all, 2013 is going to be so special to all of us! 

I'm home alone tonight (well jack is in bed) and OH is at work, but I don't mind! Early night I think :thumbup:


----------



## alicecooper

11.05pm here at the moment.

DH and I have just watched an episode of Person of Interest on telly, and he's now setting about downloading an episode of Warehouse 13 for us to watch.
Then I think we'll catch 5 minutes of new year celebration stuff on the BBC at midnight and we'll head off to bed after that.

I've been a real party animal drinking fizzy lychee drink and eating peanut M&Ms lol.

I'm still coughing up a lung but at least the kids sound like they're fast asleep - albeit kind of raspy sounding but at least they're not coughing.

Poor DS2 is now on antibiotics, calpol, cough medicine, and 2 inhalers. Bless him.


----------



## myra

JuneMomma- so glad to hear you're feeling better & Eve also thrilled to hear you'll be bale to be home for New Year's.

Lib- we're doing the same over here for New Year's ordering pizza & probably watching a movie. I'm certain I won't be up for midnight....well, if I have anything to say about it. Hopefully insomnia doesn't have other plans for me...


----------



## JJsmom

I seriously thought about ordering pizza but I'm sticking with my black bean & corn quesadilla's and going to make some queso!! Other than that, I'll be lucky to stay up til midnight! DS has informed me that he will be SURE to make sure I'm awake to count down! LOL! He bought horns and party poppers that sound like a gun going off. I said those are NOT allowed inside! LOL!


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> 11.05pm here at the moment.
> 
> DH and I have just watched an episode of Person of Interest on telly, and he's now setting about downloading an episode of Warehouse 13 for us to watch.
> Then I think we'll catch 5 minutes of new year celebration stuff on the BBC at midnight and we'll head off to bed after that.
> 
> I've been a real party animal drinking fizzy lychee drink and eating peanut M&Ms lol.
> 
> I'm still coughing up a lung but at least the kids sound like they're fast asleep - albeit kind of raspy sounding but at least they're not coughing.
> 
> Poor DS2 is now on antibiotics, calpol, cough medicine, and 2 inhalers. Bless him.

What is fizzy lyche drink?


----------



## junemomma09

myra said:


> JuneMomma- so glad to hear you're feeling better & Eve also thrilled to hear you'll be bale to be home for New Year's.
> 
> Lib- we're doing the same over here for New Year's ordering pizza & probably watching a movie. I'm certain I won't be up for midnight....well, if I have anything to say about it. Hopefully insomnia doesn't have other plans for me...

Mmm pizza sounds yummy!! We're making buffalo wings and curly fries YUM! It's only 6:45 pm here right now.


----------



## Jsmom5

Its 3:44pm here in Ca, USA right now. Still got a ways to go to ring in the new year & im having a stomach ache....too many cuties & grape tomatoes. Ahhhh! But their so yummy. Ive lost my taste for about two weeks now, so i've been having no appetite & enjoying these. Lol. But over did it.


----------



## kaths101

We had fish and chips for dinner :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Jsmom5 said:


> Its 3:44pm here in Ca, USA right now. Still got a ways to go to ring in the new year & im having a stomach ache....too many cuties & grape tomatoes. Ahhhh! But their so yummy. Ive lost my taste for about two weeks now, so i've been having no appetite & enjoying these. Lol. But over did it.

I do the same thing all the time! I'm gaining weight too fast! Gotta slow down! I gained all 10 lbs I lost from the hyperemesis plus 3 lbs from my original weight :(


----------



## Breadsticks

I have been eating like crazy today! I haven't gained back the weight I lost from morning sickness yet, I'm about 5 lbs short still, though I really don't understand how. I think I've had a substantial meal about every two hours today!

Oh gosh, in a couple weeks I'll be asking you all "How the heck did I gain 15 lbs so quickly?"...just point me back to this post... :haha:


----------



## Jsmom5

junemomma09 said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Its 3:44pm here in Ca, USA right now. Still got a ways to go to ring in the new year & im having a stomach ache....too many cuties & grape tomatoes. Ahhhh! But their so yummy. Ive lost my taste for about two weeks now, so i've been having no appetite & enjoying these. Lol. But over did it.
> 
> I do the same thing all the time! I'm gaining weight too fast! Gotta slow down! I gained all 10 lbs I lost from the hyperemesis plus 3 lbs from my original weight :(Click to expand...

Oh i would like to lose weight, but not that way. Thats rough.
I gained 3lbs so far. Im hoping to only gain 10, but i think it is gonna be more like 20 lbs when it comes time to deliver, but i hope not. I gained 25 lbs will my last prgnancy.


----------



## junemomma09

Jsmom5 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Its 3:44pm here in Ca, USA right now. Still got a ways to go to ring in the new year & im having a stomach ache....too many cuties & grape tomatoes. Ahhhh! But their so yummy. Ive lost my taste for about two weeks now, so i've been having no appetite & enjoying these. Lol. But over did it.
> 
> I do the same thing all the time! I'm gaining weight too fast! Gotta slow down! I gained all 10 lbs I lost from the hyperemesis plus 3 lbs from my original weight :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i would like to lose weight, but not that way. Thats rough.
> I gained 3lbs so far. Im hoping to only gain 10, but i think it is gonna be more like 20 lbs when it comes time to deliver, but i hope not. I gained 25 lbs will my last prgnancy.Click to expand...

With my first pregnancy I gained 70 lbs YIkES!!! With my last pregnancy I only gained 30 lbs, which was much better! I'm hoping to only gain 15-20 lbs this time around. I guess I'll have to start eating a little better. I did have a sub for lunch today but I think the two individual size bags of chips I ate with it didn't help with the healthy part lol


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> I have been eating like crazy today! I haven't gained back the weight I lost from morning sickness yet, I'm about 5 lbs short still, though I really don't understand how. I think I've had a substantial meal about every two hours today!
> 
> Oh gosh, in a couple weeks I'll be asking you all "How the heck did I gain 15 lbs so quickly?"...just point me back to this post... :haha:

Yeah it definitely wasn't fun but I'm happy it's getting better! Thank God! I couldn't handle having that my entire pregnancy! 
I wish I only gained 5 lbs so far! Your so lucky, but only I am tI blame for my weight gain lol


----------



## Breadsticks

junemomma09 said:


> Yeah it definitely wasn't fun but I'm happy it's getting better! Thank God! I couldn't handle having that my entire pregnancy!
> I wish I only gained 5 lbs so far! Your so lucky, but only I am tI blame for my weight gain lol

I hear you! I do not have HG (thank goodness) but lost about 10 lbs by week 9/10...that was bad enough for me. A few of my friends who had HG suffered all or most of their pregnancy with it, I can't imagine! It does feel really weird going into second tri weighing less than I did before I got pregnant but I'm slowly gaining back so I'm grateful for that. :thumbup: But I honestly don't know how because I did not eat very well over Christmas, lots of very rich, fatty foods! I was very bad! :haha: It will catch up to me, I know it lol.


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma09 said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 11.05pm here at the moment.
> 
> DH and I have just watched an episode of Person of Interest on telly, and he's now setting about downloading an episode of Warehouse 13 for us to watch.
> Then I think we'll catch 5 minutes of new year celebration stuff on the BBC at midnight and we'll head off to bed after that.
> 
> I've been a real party animal drinking fizzy lychee drink and eating peanut M&Ms lol.
> 
> I'm still coughing up a lung but at least the kids sound like they're fast asleep - albeit kind of raspy sounding but at least they're not coughing.
> 
> Poor DS2 is now on antibiotics, calpol, cough medicine, and 2 inhalers. Bless him.
> 
> What is fizzy lyche drink?Click to expand...

https://images.mysupermarket.co.uk/Products_1000/17/225017.jpg

fizzy pop...tastes like lychees lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

mmm buffalo wings sound good! I made cream of carrot soup for dinner and know my and the hubby are bothon our respective laptops while the little one plays with her new toys. :) Quiet evening in the living room. She'll be headed up to bed soon and then I've got to get back to cleaning. My parents have decided to swing back by on their way home from visiting with my grandparents and I'd like to pretend that I didn't let the house descend into maddness and mess for the 4 days since they left. LOL

If I can get the mess under control I think me and OH will just be playing Halo 4 until midnight. My parent's sat nav has them arriving at 12:10am but mom says they're going to try and beat it and be here by midnight.... who knows!! :D

Remember how the other day I said my ms wasn't as bad? Well less than 3 hours after posting I promptly threw up. Will you guys please remind me NEVER to say I think it's getting better. My morning sickness is apparently the spiteful type. 

:) Hope you're all having a wonderful New Years Eve!! and for my brits out there - go to bed! LOL ;) 


I lost 10lbs in the first tri last time but nothing really this time. I think it's because I'm in America and we've been going out to eat A LOT more. When I was in Scotland we stayed in and I couldn't face cooking so I ate a lot of crackers... lol


----------



## kaths101

Ok fellow Brit I'm off to bed now, I'm gonna regret styling up in the morning.
Night all :wave:


----------



## JJsmom

Night Kaths!!!

I am still down 3.5 lbs. Although we'll see what the scale shows on Wednesday at my doc appt! I have been eating loads lately too! Made the bean and corn quesedilla's and they were good! But I have to admit...the very fatty queso I made is much better. :haha: We have to get eating better so luckily I only made a small thing of queso and not an entire batch! So that's at least a good thing!! It's just enough for tonight


----------



## Jsmom5

Breadsticks said:


> I have been eating like crazy today! I haven't gained back the weight I lost from morning sickness yet, I'm about 5 lbs short still, though I really don't understand how. I think I've had a substantial meal about every two hours today!
> 
> Oh gosh, in a couple weeks I'll be asking you all "How the heck did I gain 15 lbs so quickly?"...just point me back to this post... :haha:

Lol!!:winkwink:


----------



## donna noble

I'm still having a hard time eating since I'm still getting nausea. Not throwing up anymore just feel icky! No celebrating here, OH works. I been watching Doctor Who all day! But now comes David Tennants last episode and oh I know I'm gonna cry!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> I'm still having a hard time eating since I'm still getting nausea. Not throwing up anymore just feel icky! No celebrating here, OH works. I been watching Doctor Who all day! But now comes David Tennants last episode and oh I know I'm gonna cry!

at random points in my life I still think about how much that Donna episode where they go into that other reality within a library or something.... they come out and the guy that loved her tries to call out but can't and she doesn't hear him. It enrages me every time I think about it and I'm not even a big Donna fan.


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 11.05pm here at the moment.
> 
> DH and I have just watched an episode of Person of Interest on telly, and he's now setting about downloading an episode of Warehouse 13 for us to watch.
> Then I think we'll catch 5 minutes of new year celebration stuff on the BBC at midnight and we'll head off to bed after that.
> 
> I've been a real party animal drinking fizzy lychee drink and eating peanut M&Ms lol.
> 
> I'm still coughing up a lung but at least the kids sound like they're fast asleep - albeit kind of raspy sounding but at least they're not coughing.
> 
> Poor DS2 is now on antibiotics, calpol, cough medicine, and 2 inhalers. Bless him.
> 
> What is fizzy lyche drink?Click to expand...
> 
> https://images.mysupermarket.co.uk/Products_1000/17/225017.jpg
> 
> fizzy pop...tastes like lychees lolClick to expand...

Is that the same as we call a soda or coke in the U.S.?

Edit: ok I apparently wasn't logged in, my phone logged me out so I didn't see the photo till after I logged on and posted. It looks like its be really good. Wonder if we has anything like that over here!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

junemomma - yeah it's a carbonated drink I can't think of a flavour to compare it too but definitely in the sprite vein


----------



## donna noble

BeccaMichelle said:


> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> I'm still having a hard time eating since I'm still getting nausea. Not throwing up anymore just feel icky! No celebrating here, OH works. I been watching Doctor Who all day! But now comes David Tennants last episode and oh I know I'm gonna cry!
> 
> at random points in my life I still think about how much that Donna episode where they go into that other reality within a library or something.... they come out and the guy that loved her tries to call out but can't and she doesn't hear him. It enrages me every time I think about it and I'm not even a big Donna fan.Click to expand...

Oh I know that one makes me so sad!


----------



## SugarBeth

donna noble said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> I'm still having a hard time eating since I'm still getting nausea. Not throwing up anymore just feel icky! No celebrating here, OH works. I been watching Doctor Who all day! But now comes David Tennants last episode and oh I know I'm gonna cry!
> 
> at random points in my life I still think about how much that Donna episode where they go into that other reality within a library or something.... they come out and the guy that loved her tries to call out but can't and she doesn't hear him. It enrages me every time I think about it and I'm not even a big Donna fan.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know that one makes me so sad!Click to expand...

I cried at his last episode while not being pregnant. Can't imagine watching it while all these hormones are going crazy!


----------



## Libbysmum

Accidentally slammed my DD's fingers in bathroom door! I don't know who was more upset - me or her. Poor baby girl has been so brave about the ordeal. Feeling nausea again today and my side has been having sharp pains on and off all day. Went to my mothers to have a swim with DD to try and cheer her up. She seems to have recovered okay. 
As for weight gain...none to be seen here. Although I had still 5kg to loose from DD. Maybe that is why. Plus I been sick which probably means any weight I would normally put on over Christmas has been nullified because all my energy is fighting this germ.
DH has 5 more days of work then he gets a day off! Huzzah!
Dishes are still not done tonight and laundry is still in the dryer waiting for me to go get it...sigh...I wish I was rich enough to hire a cleaner or a nanny or something.


----------



## Jsmom5

Oh Libbysmum, i hope you & your dd feel better soon! 

That's great your dh gets a day off soon. I've had a week & a half off work (furlough) & its been so nice. Back to work on Wednesday! Then i won't get to be on here as much. My dd goes back to school on the 7th, so a few more days of not rushing for the bus in the mornings! 

Oh a house cleaner would be awesome! Times flys during the work week & there is not enough time in the day.

Jan 21st i'll find out my c-section date & work up to it as much as i can. We get 8 weeks off for a c-section & my daughter will be out of school in july so she can be my big helper, she is 6 & super excited!! My husband will get two weeks off. I can't wait! 
My work is so good about pregnancies & time off. Im very blessed. Actually my boss wants to go with me to one of my ultrasound appts. We are very close frends & she is such a wonderful person with a kind heart. So glad she is my boss. (My old boss was a grouch & if the baby, (my daughter now 6) was sick she said i should have had a 2nd backup baby sitter. I cried! Im so glad she retired!!)


----------



## wantingagirl

goddess im so so sorry :hugs:

Tlh congrats but so sorry to hear it may have been twins but one didnt make it.

Libbysmum so sorry about that but glad your daughter is a little better now, I remember doing that to my bro was I was 
younger I felt awful! Oh a nanny would be so fab I swear all I do is housework!

Jsmom thats fab! So lucky yur old boss isnt there anymore that sounds horrid!

Hope everyone had a good new year!

xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy new year ladies :)

We can now say our babies are due THIS year!!! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Happy New Years!!

Proud- I hadn't thought about it like that but I like it. My son is due this year...in 6 months!! :dance:

OH took me shopping yesterday for maternity clothes- very sweet of him! And he went on his own and ordered me some clogs, which are supposed to be super comfortable for wearing all day, so my feet won't be so tired when I go back to work on Thursday. I'm a lucky gal :D

He can't wait for me to be huge...I wonder, is that something dad's feel a sense of pride about, like "Yeah, I did that..."? :winkwink:

As for weight gain, I seem to have put it on quickly in the beginning. At my last dr appt, I'd put on 13 pounds. I'm not sure how much I weigh now, since I promised OH not to get on the scale since it was making me anxious. I think I've slowed down a bit now that I've become addicted to fruit!


----------



## junemomma09

I can't wait to go maternity shopping! I've bought maternity underwear so far...but what I have are leftover from previous pregnancies and I don't have a lot so I'm gonna get some additional things. Working today :( wishing I were home with my DH and babies! But I have the rest of the week off!!! Woohoo!!!! Don't go back till Sunday :D 
Happy New Year everyone!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

lib, Glad she recovered ok! It's so hard to see them hurt especially if you did it by accident. :( Glad your DH is getting a day off soon!! It's always nice to spend time with them!

Jsmom, So glad you have an awesome boss!!! I just got a new boss as she pushed my old boss out into a different position. I loved my old boss she was awesome. My new boss is OK, but she's all about herself and her two friends that are my coworkers. One of them gets away with sitting around doing NOTHING all day! It's ridiculous. And she can't handle stress so I don't know how well she's going to do in that position. All I want is to make it to when the baby is due and will be good! :)

myra, that's so exciting your DH did that!!! How sweet of him!! My OH keeps waiting for my belly to get bigger too. He just really wants to feel him/her kicking!

Proud, it's exciting to say our LO's are due this year! I can't wait!! The past 3 months have flown by!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Happy New Year everyone, hope you all had a good time x We had a good night, went round to a friends, who is also expecting so we could keep each other company on the sober front. Had a nice meal then watched a film and headed home. Quite a quiet night but I enjoyed it more than a night in town


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I am wearing maternity stuff from dd but since she was born in march I'm not as big as I was so they don't fit we'll :dohh:


Random side note has my ticker changed and I'm the only one who can see it? It's supposed to be 14 weeks but I still see 13+6 and its making me mad :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> I am wearing maternity stuff from dd but since she was born in march I'm not as big as I was so they don't fit we'll :dohh:
> 
> 
> Random side note has my ticker changed and I'm the only one who can see it? It's supposed to be 14 weeks but I still see 13+6 and its making me mad :haha:

Mine is suppose to say 13+1 but still says 13 weeks. I was wondering if it were just me.


----------



## oneandtwo

Welp, I wasnt for sure of it over the last few days but just felt them very obviousl...i've started contracting. more than full week sooner than I did in my last pregnancy. I wasnt sure at first cause I just felt cramping over the last few days but yesterday and today ive been able to feel my uterus hardening. Guess this means I have ti start taking it easy now, poop. Right when im starting to feel good too :/


----------



## Breadsticks

I haven't needed maternity clothes yet but I think I may soon. I haven't even tried on my jeans in about a month, I've just been wearing comfy athletic pants :) My husband is at work today but has off tomorrow so we are possibly going to a 2nd hand baby shop. I just want to get some ideas on furniture for the baby's room and hoping to find some good deals.

I am beyond exhausted today, definitely going to take a nap. I don't feel well and I'm praying I didn't get my husband's cold


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope everyone had a great night last night. woke up this morning and made honey bran pancakes for the kiddos and i . now gotta hit the grocery store and get some stuff. trying not to do to much. i have had such pregnancy brain last few days. was cold and went to turn heater on and instead turned the heater down to 50 and it never came on because well you know i pushed it the opposite direction. then i had accidentally put ketchup in my glass of ice rather than my coke when talking to the kids. ya that was a nice little surprise when i went to take a drink. lol i need to just focus i think.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> I am wearing maternity stuff from dd but since she was born in march I'm not as big as I was so they don't fit we'll :dohh:
> 
> 
> Random side note has my ticker changed and I'm the only one who can see it? It's supposed to be 14 weeks but I still see 13+6 and its making me mad :haha:
> 
> Mine is suppose to say 13+1 but still says 13 weeks. I was wondering if it were just me.Click to expand...


Hmm maybe they are having a glitch with their website.


----------



## myra

Well, after a few quiet days of no bleeding, it has started up again so we're headed back to the hospital. Concerned but not freaked out like last time since at least we know the cause...I hope the hematoma isn't growing though.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

praying for you myra


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best Myra...hope they sort it out quick for you! Take care! Rest up!
I got maternity undies for Christmas from DH...They are so super comfy. I have found I have to go up a size than my normal undies. Same here, wearing old maternity clothes from DD. Bit saggy in the belly area from where they stretched so much cause she was so huge. I really hope I don't get as big this time.
DD is riding her kiddy motorbike around the hall with a pair of shorts on her head...goofball! About to drop DH at work. Then hopefully go for a nap. Tummy not feeling good the past few days...and here I was thinking MS had passed me by!


----------



## alannadee

I went and bought my first maternity clothes today, the jeans are ace, soooo comfy!!! I suppose I don't really need them yet&#128533;, only a little bump! But they are comfier than all my other clothes. 
My hubby can't wait for me to have a proper bump!!


----------



## alicecooper

thinking of you myra x


----------



## junemomma09

Hope all is well Myra!!!


----------



## rabab780

myra said:


> Well, after a few quiet days of no bleeding, it has started up again so we're headed back to the hospital. Concerned but not freaked out like last time since at least we know the cause...I hope the hematoma isn't growing though.

Don't worry hun 
At my 6 week scan they found a small subchorionc haematoma not adjacent to the sac ,it measures 9x8x4mm(the doctor said don't worry if you bleed ).

I started bleeding at 8 weeks but just like spotting not very much and just for a minutes ,I went to repeat the scan at 8 weeks +1d . 
At this time the previously seen hematoma is still present and it measures 
33x23mm ,bigger but still not close to the sac .

Did another scan last 2 days at 11 weeks ,quess!!!!!... hematoma is so smaller it measures 4x5mm only .
And I saw my healthy baby moving and kicking .


----------



## alicecooper

I just peed myself twice in less than 5 minutes. Coughing. 
The second time was just ridiculous! I had just HAD a pee! WTF did I pee again for?!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

alicecooper said:


> I just peed myself twice in less than 5 minutes. Coughing.
> The second time was just ridiculous! I had just HAD a pee! WTF did I pee again for?!

this happens all the time to me its so imberising. i wear a thick pad year round every day due to this issue. i sneeze inwards which is a problem so i have to curtsy when i go to sneeze as to not pee myself and when i cough it is an issue as well. ever since my first born this has been an issue. so pregnancy makes it even worse. when im done with this one i need a bladder lift and and a tummy tuck with a hysterectomy. im like letsdo it all at once lol.


----------



## JJsmom

LOL! I do this too!!! My DS thinks it's hilarious!!! I am at the point I have to start wearing liners because when I had my cold I was constantly squeezing when I sneezed or coughed or I definitely would pee myself! There was a couple times it happened while at home thankfully!

So I went online to look at maternity stores in my area. The no longer have them?!?!?!? Closest ones are over 30-45 mins away! That's so ridiculous! So I went into Target and didn't see a huge selection, went into Old Navy and they were the ones that told me they don't have stores locally anymore because most people don't wear maternity clothes anymore!!! That's just crazy! So now I have to go online and order some belly bands. I went to the mall and sure enough they didn't have any there either but went into a plus size store as I wear plus size clothes and they had some yoga pants that were so cute! That when I wear my sweaters they will look like slacks! So I bought a pair of them. The associate also showed me where they have stretchy pants that look like slacks so I got me a pair of them too! I guess from here I'll just have to order the belly bands to wear with my regular jeans.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hope all goes okay Myra!

Oh my gosh! I always though I had good kegal muscles! I remembered my exercises all through my first pregnancy... then low and behold 3 days ago I actually peed when I sneezed!! I was so shocked! Glad I was at home!! LOL ridiculous! Obviously a reminder that I haven't done ANY kegals since I found out I was pregnant again. That's it girls. KEGAL TIME!!!! No excuses. :)

*JJsmom* - I had that problem last time... couldn't find maternity clothes ANYWHERE! I was rather annoyed that all those cute tunic dresses finally came into style AFTER I had the baby. Big tops and stretchy black pants were all I wore. 

*Sw33tp3a* - I've told my hubby that after I finish nursing number 2 that it'll be time for a boob lift!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JJsmom said:


> LOL! I do this too!!! My DS thinks it's hilarious!!! I am at the point I have to start wearing liners because when I had my cold I was constantly squeezing when I sneezed or coughed or I definitely would pee myself! There was a couple times it happened while at home thankfully!
> 
> So I went online to look at maternity stores in my area. The no longer have them?!?!?!? Closest ones are over 30-45 mins away! That's so ridiculous! So I went into Target and didn't see a huge selection, went into Old Navy and they were the ones that told me they don't have stores locally anymore because most people don't wear maternity clothes anymore!!! That's just crazy! So now I have to go online and order some belly bands. I went to the mall and sure enough they didn't have any there either but went into a plus size store as I wear plus size clothes and they had some yoga pants that were so cute! That when I wear my sweaters they will look like slacks! So I bought a pair of them. The associate also showed me where they have stretchy pants that look like slacks so I got me a pair of them too! I guess from here I'll just have to order the belly bands to wear with my regular jeans.

my hubby wears thos tight under shirts for running to well i call them a man gurdle shirt lol to suck in hus gut. well i took one of them and cut it across wear the arms are and just wear the bottom half around my waist and under my tummy area to help hold up my tumy some times i fold it in half to get more support but it works just the same and it looks like those belly bands.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies. I just went to the washroom and wiped and had pink tinged mucus on the paper. Anyone else had this? I am feeling worried. My first scan is Friday the 4th


----------



## JJsmom

Becca, I actually have plenty of tops as when my OH was Christmas shopping with his mother, he had his brother help him do a "stretch test" in which he complied to see how far the shirt would stretch! LOL! Funniest part is he didn't even question it!! So I have a ton of sweaters I got for Christmas that I can grow into. Just needed the pants. 

Sw33tp3a, I might have to look into that! Might be a lot cheaper!!

Oh my goodness! While I was at Target I found the CUTEST swim suit that was for ages 6/9 months!! It was a one piece and was polka dot with a tool skirt like that makes it look like a tutu and had a pink flower on the shoulder! I took a pic and sent it to my older sister! I was like I hope I'm having a girl! It'd be so cute to buy stuff like this! She responded with "Well I'm not going to let you dress her like a floozy either!" ROFL!! She didn't realize it was a swim suit. The tool hid the under part of the suit where the baby's bottom goes in! HAHA!


----------



## JJsmom

IcePrincess said:


> Hey ladies. I just went to the washroom and wiped and had pink tinged mucus on the paper. Anyone else had this? I am feeling worried. My first scan is Friday the 4th

Are you having any cramping with it? They say to worry only if it turns red and you have cramping with it. Then you go to the ER.


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> I just peed myself twice in less than 5 minutes. Coughing.
> The second time was just ridiculous! I had just HAD a pee! WTF did I pee again for?!

This happened to me last pregnancy Lol but I was a little further along...God I hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## Breadsticks

Thinking of you Myra and IcePrincess! :hugs: I hope everything is OK!

I will be so upset if there aren't stores that carry maternity clothes nearby! My SIL gave me some of her clothing but it is all summer wear so I will need something for the meantime pretty soon. I dislike buying clothing for myself though, I have no interest in fashion nor any fashion-sense :haha: I just would like the opportunity to make sure sizing is right.


----------



## IcePrincess

JJsmom said:


> IcePrincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I just went to the washroom and wiped and had pink tinged mucus on the paper. Anyone else had this? I am feeling worried. My first scan is Friday the 4th
> 
> Are you having any cramping with it? They say to worry only if it turns red and you have cramping with it. Then you go to the ER.Click to expand...

Feels funny on one side. Just checked again... Still there a bit brighter


----------



## myra

Just getting back home now. I'm back on bed rest. The bleeding ended up being heavier than last time with some large clots. Baby is looking good. :)

The doctor is concerned that my cervix is a bit open (but no more than it was last time I was there last week). She said that there isn't anything that can be done at this point in pregnancy, other than to just try and keep positive. She said that I just need to take it day by day and to expect that this will be a roller coaster. She said that getting through the next 3 months will be key because the earliest they would be able to deliver the baby is at 25 weeks if it came to that. I'm really, really hoping its not as dire as that. I think she was just trying to give us the potential long range picture.

For now, I'm going to have some dinner and get some sleep.


----------



## tlh97990

take it easy myra hope it doesnt come to you having him at 25 weeks! bed rest is no fun but its better than the alternative! good luck!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

praying for you ladies.


----------



## junemomma09

Myra, hopefully with rest the bleeding will ease. Your body might just need the rest. I had the same problem with my last pregnancy and even had a partial placental abruption at 17 weeks. So I know exactly how you're feeling right now. I bled most of my pregnancy. Our son was born at 37 weeks exactly! Just a bit of positive outcome for you. A lot of people have these issues and go on to birth a healthy baby :) just stay positive and try not to stress. And if worst came to worst the earliest they should be able to deliver is 24 weeks. Not sure why they told you 25 weeks? But a week does make a big difference that early.
Anyway, hope you don't even need to worry about it and you end up full term! :)


----------



## dove830

IcePrincess said:


> Hey ladies. I just went to the washroom and wiped and had pink tinged mucus on the paper. Anyone else had this? I am feeling worried. My first scan is Friday the 4th

Should be ok, unless it gets worse. SO many things can cause spotting....dtd, bowel movement, I had some spotting from being sick and coughing so much...did you do anything that involved any straining at all? Are you still spotting, or was it just that one time?


----------



## SugarBeth

Finally have my first appointment tomorrow! Really hoping to hear the heart beat. When I went in for my early scan at almost 7 weeks, we didn't hear it. Hopefully this time will be different to put me more at ease!


----------



## IcePrincess

Still there... Brighter. Nothing strenuous today. No bd in over a month so not that.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sometimes it is just over doing things and sometimes a hemorage but sometimes it isn't. I been spotting on and off since I got pregnant and we went to the ER on the weekend. The baby was fine. They thought maybe my vagina had an abrasion from something or it may have been the old polyup from my first pregnancy. If you are worried go to the ER because they can test your HCG levels and urine and make sure you are okay for your own reassurance. If you start to cramp or are bleeding more then def. go in to see someone.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i agree i would go get checked asap. just to make sure


----------



## wantingagirl

Iceprincess defo get checked out & Myra try and get as much rest as you can :hugs: did they say how long u should be on bed rest for xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

made a banana and peach yogurt smoothy for my little treat. yummo.


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, praying everything goes well! Hate to see you on bedrest but at least you can relax and take care of growing your baby!! :hugs:

Sugarbeth, good luck at your first appt today!!!! Hoping you get to hear the heartbeat today to!!!

I have an appt today too! I'm hoping to get my gender scan booked for my next appt! I will know by this afternoon!! As for now I have to get ready for work to go in for a meeting that not many of us are looking forward to! Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Myra take it easy. 

Ice princess hope everything is okay I would def go get checked just for peace of mind. Better safe than sorry and that's what the doctors and nurses are there for


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well I'm 4lbs under per pregnancy weight from being sick with the stomach flu guess that's 4extra lbs I can gain :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

iceprincess - hope all is ok x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hey everyone, hope you have all had a good day. I ventured into town to investigate the sales, hoping to pick up some maternity wear bargains but no joy. Oh well, saved some money at least.



myra said:


> Just getting back home now. I'm back on bed rest. The bleeding ended up being heavier than last time with some large clots. Baby is looking good. :)
> 
> The doctor is concerned that my cervix is a bit open (but no more than it was last time I was there last week). She said that there isn't anything that can be done at this point in pregnancy, other than to just try and keep positive. She said that I just need to take it day by day and to expect that this will be a roller coaster. She said that getting through the next 3 months will be key because the earliest they would be able to deliver the baby is at 25 weeks if it came to that. I'm really, really hoping its not as dire as that. I think she was just trying to give us the potential long range picture.
> 
> For now, I'm going to have some dinner and get some sleep.

Here's hoping rest will help. Hope all goes well for you and your little one x 



SugarBeth said:


> Finally have my first appointment tomorrow! Really hoping to hear the heart beat. When I went in for my early scan at almost 7 weeks, we didn't hear it. Hopefully this time will be different to put me more at ease!

Hope your appointment goes well and you can hear the heart. In the UK, they dont even try to hear the heart beat at the first appointment. 



JJsmom said:


> Myra, praying everything goes well! Hate to see you on bedrest but at least you can relax and take care of growing your baby!! :hugs:
> 
> Sugarbeth, good luck at your first appt today!!!! Hoping you get to hear the heartbeat today to!!!
> 
> I have an appt today too! I'm hoping to get my gender scan booked for my next appt! I will know by this afternoon!! As for now I have to get ready for work to go in for a meeting that not many of us are looking forward to! Hope everyone has an awesome day!!!

Good luck for your meeting, hope it goes better than expected. Hope all is fine at your appointment too.


----------



## oneandtwo

I think its funny that the fruit ticker says a 13 week fetus is the size of a peach, yet a 14 week fetus is the size of a lemon! Maybe im a bit bias having spent a large portion of my childhood on my grandpa's peach farm, but our peaches were significantly larger then what came from our lemon tree! Even at the U-pick farm I get my peaches from now, the peaches are much bigger than lemons. It makes me think my baby has shrunk since last week! LOL


----------



## caro103

myra, rest up hun! i hope you don't have him that early, hopefully he's there for the long haul!!

iceprincess, i'd phone and get checked hun, hope all is fine.

oneandtwo :haha:, i agree lemons are smaller than peaches!!

think i need to send DH in the loft at the wkend, needing to dig out the bump bands already i think! trousers are deffo uncomfortable already. Took way longer last time :/ xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*oneandtwo* - they're just weirdos. Peaches are definitely bigger than lemons!! :D

*Caro* - I'm definitely exploding out faster this time too! Ohh ab muscles why hast thou forsaken me?? *lol*

I'm soo ready to stop being nauseous now.... anytime baby, you hear me? Anytime now... on the bright side... SCAN TOMORROW! whoot! I'll be 13+6 ... should look like a real baby and everything by now.


----------



## sue_88

I somehow managed to unsubscribe myself from the thread! Durrr. Hope everyone is doing ok.

Myra - rest up hun! I'm sure your little boy will hold on tight longer than 25 weeks. Behave little man.....no more causing mummy worries :)

How is everyone else? I hope wonderful Xmasses and New Years were had. I did, very relaxed and worry free. Back to work today but I don't mind, love my job and couldnt wait to catch up with everyone! :) also probably dont mind seen as how I'll only be there for 5 more months!! :) xx


----------



## JJsmom

Had my appt today and actually met the new doc! She's lovely! I really like her. She listened to the heartbeat. She said it's 148 which seemed awful low but she said that it's normal and it goes down. But 2 weeks ago it was just 170! She told me to get undressed from the bottom down so she could do the pelvic exam, even though I had one at the clinic because she wants to have her feel of how my pelvic bone lays which I understand. So I laid there and just about fell asleep because it was so long before she finally came back in. LOL! Thought she was going to be right back. But she apologized as I had thought they forgot about me but she said she always has something come up in the last appts and she had to send a lady over to labor and delivery. So all in all it wasn't a bad appt. I really like this office.

And...

I GOT MY ANATOMY SCAN BOOKED!!!! We go in on 2/6 at 8:30AM!!!!!! I am so excited!

eta: Oh, and they made me take a tub home to do a 24 hr urine sample due to my blood pressure. She wants to make sure there is no protein in my urine at any point in the 24 hrs and some blood work that has to do with blood pressure. Fun fun fun...


----------



## caro103

JJsmom said:


> Had my appt today and actually met the new doc! She's lovely! I really like her. She listened to the heartbeat. She said it's 148 which seemed awful low but she said that it's normal and it goes down. But 2 weeks ago it was just 170! She told me to get undressed from the bottom down so she could do the pelvic exam, even though I had one at the clinic because she wants to have her feel of how my pelvic bone lays which I understand. So I laid there and just about fell asleep because it was so long before she finally came back in. LOL! Thought she was going to be right back. But she apologized as I had thought they forgot about me but she said she always has something come up in the last appts and she had to send a lady over to labor and delivery. So all in all it wasn't a bad appt. I really like this office.
> 
> And...
> 
> I GOT MY ANATOMY SCAN BOOKED!!!! We go in on 2/6 at 8:30AM!!!!!! I am so excited!
> 
> eta: Oh, and they made me take a tub home to do a 24 hr urine sample due to my blood pressure. She wants to make sure there is no protein in my urine at any point in the 24 hrs and some blood work that has to do with blood pressure. Fun fun fun...

oh god, 24hours worth of pee :haha:, fx'ed there's no protein in it though! but yucky!!

yay for liking the new Dr :)


----------



## JJsmom

Caro, definitely not looking forward to doing the urine sample! LOL!

She also told me I can't eat any salty foods. I asked her what I can do then as I can't eat meat...her response was scrambled eggs with no salt. BLAH!!!!!!!! She's trying to kill me! :haha: I am a southern cook! Most stuff I always made has been fried or fat filled! And definitely loads of SALT! But I'll do what I have to do for baby.


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning. Hope all is well with everyone. DD fell asleep yesterday afternoon round 5.30pm while driving home and transferred her to cot without problems, she was wearing training pants so I was a bit worried but she woke again at 9.30pm completely dry! Success! Still been coughing- I wish I could just shake this cold! DH is home this morning so we will do some well needed grocery shopping. Nausea still lingering on and off...and heartburn at night...good times!
Agree about the weird fruits...we had a lemon tree growing up the lemons were the size of a baseball or larger...but then sometimes the lemons would be small so I guess it is just a guide and not to be taken too literally.


----------



## dove830

BeccaMichelle said:


> *oneandtwo* - they're just weirdos. Peaches are definitely bigger than lemons!! :D
> 
> *Caro* - I'm definitely exploding out faster this time too! Ohh ab muscles why hast thou forsaken me?? *lol*
> 
> I'm soo ready to stop being nauseous now.... anytime baby, you hear me? Anytime now... on the bright side... SCAN TOMORROW! whoot! I'll be 13+6 ... should look like a real baby and everything by now.

Me too! I said to my OH last night, that I'm so sick and tired of feeling sick and tired, but I also feel guilty for thinking that.

The muscles on both of my sides are sore....i haven't done anything, I assume it's just stretching.

My belly is SO big. I still haven't been able to find the heartbeat with my doppler. Apparently with a tilted uterus I may not hear it until 14-16 weeks :( Frustating. 

I also have my NT scan tomorrow....nervous!!!!

I thought I may have felt movement the other night....I'm not positive though. I expect that my tilted uterus makes that harder to feel too..... *grumble grumble* It would be so nice to be able to reassure myself.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

JJ I'm with you on the southern food fried and really salty almost always :haha: 

How exciting to have the anatomy scan booked!! I go for a check up Monday and will be scheduling my anatomy scan then! I'm so excited and can't wait to have a date to count down to!


----------



## sue_88

Me and my pregnant friend have just booked a Mummy To Be 5 days spa break!! BLISS!!

It's at the end of Feb and I will be about 22 weeks pregnant. Soooooo excited already :) we are also extending the break by 3 days and driving off to a converted holiday barn in Cheshire. Eeeekkk, it can't come soon enough! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Quick update from me:

Appointment went pretty well. STILL haven't heard the heart beat though! This time my midwife said it seemed like baby was rolling around too much in there and is tucked too far under muscle and pelvis. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta again?My uterus seems slightly tilted back as well. 

My request for an ultrasound due to baby measuring a week behind was denied. Makes me more worried about having to get induced again this time as the dates may be a full week off. But at least everything seemed good, my uterus is measuring where it's supposed to, I gained about 4 lbs so far, and I finally got all my bloodwork done. Hoping to hear the heartbeat soon! Next appointment isn't until February 1st, but I'll definitely hear it then at least.


----------



## alicecooper

peaches are definitely bigger than lemons. I've never seen a lemon as big as a peach!


----------



## oneandtwo

Im so glad im not the only one who thinks the fruit comparisons sucked! lol

we find out gender in 5 days!!!!! that means by this time next week our sons AND most of our families will know! im so excited and nervous! honestly can't wait til this next week is over the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## JJsmom

I think they were comparing the length not the actual size. I mean looking at some of the fruits, you have something, then a sweet potato which looks much smaller than the previous one but it's longer. So I'm not really sure on the fruits. I just go along with it!

I have a question for you ladies. When at work today I left to go to my doc appt. I mentioned about my gender scan coming up. The ladies in the office expect me to inform them as soon as I find out but I told them today they probably won't know right away. That they have to wait until after my mother knows and of course the rest of my family. I plan on sending my mom a cake with the color of gender in it. The ladies at work were basically cursing me because I won't tell them right away. I think my family is more important. Are you telling family and friends together or will you tell family first?


----------



## oneandtwo

JJsmom said:


> I think they were comparing the length not the actual size. I mean looking at some of the fruits, you have something, then a sweet potato which looks much smaller than the previous one but it's longer. So I'm not really sure on the fruits. I just go along with it!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. When at work today I left to go to my doc appt. I mentioned about my gender scan coming up. The ladies in the office expect me to inform them as soon as I find out but I told them today they probably won't know right away. That they have to wait until after my mother knows and of course the rest of my family. I plan on sending my mom a cake with the color of gender in it. The ladies at work were basically cursing me because I won't tell them right away. I think my family is more important. Are you telling family and friends together or will you tell family first?


i think a lemon could fit IN a peach, they are smaller all around ;)

we are telling family first, then we will "Facebook announce" to tell friends and extended family/family we aren't close to. we have always told our families before we told friends!


----------



## alicecooper

We're not finding out. We're staying team yellow :)

If we WERE finding out though, I dunno I guess we'd probably tell family first.


----------



## tsyhanochka

We are keeping it a surprise as well. 

Since I've told friends and coworkers before my family.... I would assume it would just be how it rolled. Who we saw first or spoke to etc. 

But that's just me.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We will tell close family and then post of Facebook for everyone else to know


----------



## Libbysmum

I have a tilted uterus too...but found hb around 10wks but it was hit and miss and only for a few seconds before I would loose it again. It was real low by my pelvic bone.
I am praying my placenta isn't anterior again! I really would like it to be back further so I can feel the baby moving earlier. I asked at the last scan but I got no response from the lady doing the scan...sometimes they annoy me when they don't tell you things you want to know.
Will have to wait now I suppose til the gender scan at 18-20wks. I forgot to ask the Doctor when I should get this. I will wait now til DD's immunisations in a week then ask her then.


----------



## IcePrincess

Update.... Bleeding stopped this am. Thank goodness. Last night phoned mw and she said either way there is nothing u can do so just relax and take it easy. Relaxing is easier said then done. I was up every hour with a flash light and tissue checking to see if the color was changing. This am mw called back and said stopped bleeding is a good sign and wait until Friday for my scheduled ultrasound. At work though several coworkers HAD to share their mc stories which freaked me right out so I called mw back to see if I could get in today for a us... No luck... Earliest apmt is next tues. she also said to prepare myself in case there is no hb found Friday. Wow harsh.... So I am waiting and trying to keep calm.
Thanks for all the caring responses everyone. I appreciate it!


----------



## tsyhanochka

IcePrincess I'm so sorry your coworkers are not helpful. And then for the mw to follow up with that....its not like that probably wasn't already running g through your mind....people can be so thoughtless.

:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

we had our ultrasound this morning, baby was measuring 13.4 but he said bub was curled up a little so not to worry heart beat was 149bpm and everything looked perfect, bub was wriggling around alot and it was hard to get a good picture but we got some

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/GOLDSMITHTAMARA20130103114543704_zps41e64335.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/GOLDSMITHTAMARA20130103114453429_zps156ef566.jpg


----------



## junemomma09

It worries me that my baby wasn't really moving at all when I had my scan :( everyone else's babies were bouncing around, why was mine not moving? It kind of scares me...


----------



## maratobe

could have been sleeping. ours was moving so much that they had trouble getting the right measurements and stuff, try not to worry too much!


----------



## Breadsticks

Maratobe, beautiful ultrasound pictures!! :happydance:

IcePrincess, you and baby are in my prayers! I'm glad the bleeding has stopped, that's a good sign :) I can't believe your coworkers though, how rude! I hope you are able to relax before your scan, easier said than done of course. :hugs:

Libbysmum, I have an anterior placenta. It hasn't bothered me too much yet but I have a feeling when most of the Sunbeams are feeling kicks and I'm not I'll be jealous :haha: When did you feel kicks with your DD? My ultrasound tech said it would probably be around 24 weeks for me, was that how it was for you? I do still feel movement though, I swear it isn't gas lol it is in the same area each time and very low.

Went to Once Upon A Child today and got a second-hand changing table with shelves for $30 :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh yay Mara! That is so precious! I am glad you saw it and everything looked okay. 
Iceprincess- good to know the bleed has stopped! Phew! It can be a scary time. I am praying that they find a growing healthy baby in there on Tuesday! In the mean time rest- feet up, no heavy lifting!
Breadstick- yes it was about 22-23 weeks when I got punched by DD and was like "hello there!" I missed all the little flutters and went from feeling nothing to feeling everything including hiccups. I had a scan at 20wks with her so I knew she was okay and we knew we had a girl in there but the only pregnancy feeling I got was heartburn and a growing belly really to assure me. Yes I was annoyed everyone else could feel their little one and I couldn't :(


----------



## maratobe

good luck at your next ultrasound sweety! :)
hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Maratobe - great pictures glad all went well.




sue_88 said:


> Me and my pregnant friend have just booked a Mummy To Be 5 days spa break!! BLISS!!
> 
> It's at the end of Feb and I will be about 22 weeks pregnant. Soooooo excited already :) we are also extending the break by 3 days and driving off to a converted holiday barn in Cheshire. Eeeekkk, it can't come soon enough! :)

That sounds fantastic, something to really look forward too. 



SugarBeth said:


> Quick update from me:
> 
> Appointment went pretty well. STILL haven't heard the heart beat though! This time my midwife said it seemed like baby was rolling around too much in there and is tucked too far under muscle and pelvis. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta again?My uterus seems slightly tilted back as well.
> 
> My request for an ultrasound due to baby measuring a week behind was denied. Makes me more worried about having to get induced again this time as the dates may be a full week off. But at least everything seemed good, my uterus is measuring where it's supposed to, I gained about 4 lbs so far, and I finally got all my bloodwork done. Hoping to hear the heartbeat soon! Next appointment isn't until February 1st, but I'll definitely hear it then at least.

Glad the appointment went well and hope you get to hear the HB at next one 


JJsmom said:


> I think they were comparing the length not the actual size. I mean looking at some of the fruits, you have something, then a sweet potato which looks much smaller than the previous one but it's longer. So I'm not really sure on the fruits. I just go along with it!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. When at work today I left to go to my doc appt. I mentioned about my gender scan coming up. The ladies in the office expect me to inform them as soon as I find out but I told them today they probably won't know right away. That they have to wait until after my mother knows and of course the rest of my family. I plan on sending my mom a cake with the color of gender in it. The ladies at work were basically cursing me because I won't tell them right away. I think my family is more important. Are you telling family and friends together or will you tell family first?

I've only really told my boss at work, so no-one else knows yet. It seems a bit rude to insist on being told things though, surely its up to you who and when you tell? I think if you want to tell family first then you should. 



IcePrincess said:


> Update.... Bleeding stopped this am. Thank goodness. Last night phoned mw and she said either way there is nothing u can do so just relax and take it easy. Relaxing is easier said then done. I was up every hour with a flash light and tissue checking to see if the color was changing. This am mw called back and said stopped bleeding is a good sign and wait until Friday for my scheduled ultrasound. At work though several coworkers HAD to share their mc stories which freaked me right out so I called mw back to see if I could get in today for a us... No luck... Earliest apmt is next tues. she also said to prepare myself in case there is no hb found Friday. Wow harsh.... So I am waiting and trying to keep calm.
> Thanks for all the caring responses everyone. I appreciate it!

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, sending good wishes to you for Friday hope they find everything is OK. 



junemomma09 said:


> It worries me that my baby wasn't really moving at all when I had my scan :( everyone else's babies were bouncing around, why was mine not moving? It kind of scares me...

Hopefully it was just sleeping, I'm sure if there was something wrong, they would let you know.


----------



## alicecooper

IcePrincess I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.


Loving all the new scans ladies x


Well I'm still full of cold. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## pandaspot

Just been for my follow up scan at early pregnancy unit and baby is measuring 11 weeks 6 :) got my proper scan on the 16th jan. dr said that they will use the one today as my dating scan. 

It was awesome the baby was jumping round wiggling about :) 

Will I be 12 weeks tomorrow or 11 weeks 7? It confuses me


----------



## myra

Thanks for the support. Can you all say another prayer or send out some more good wishes for my little boy? 
I was having contraction-like cramping most of the night. Everything would be fine for 40 sec and then I'd cramp for about 15 seconds. It has slowed down in the past hour and happening every 5-10 minutes. Still bleeding too. The overnight doc we spoke with said this could be the start of a mc and that "it's very, very unlikely that this pregnancy will have a positive outcome." We're trying to stay as positive as we can but also trying to prepare ourselves for the worst, if one can even prepare for that. OH and I are both stubborn- we hope little Connor is too and that he can hold on for this wild ride with us and come out healthy in due time.


----------



## JJsmom

Mara, beautiful scan pics!!!

iceprincess, glad the bleeding has stopped! Praying you see a perfectly healthy baby in there on Friday!!!! It's tomorrow so just one more day!!!! 

junemomma, your baby was probably just sleeping!! They are good about that sometimes on scans!! 

pandaspot, you'll be 12 weeks :) It goes up until 6 days then the next day is the next full week!! How exciting to hit 12 weeks!!

Thanks for your opinion ladies!! I don't know how I'll do it yet telling coworkers versus family. I know coworkers are just as excited for me so it's hard but I just feel I should tell my mom first. Since I'm thinking about sending her the cake I think it'll just take a day or two before they find out anyways! :) Maybe not even that. I'm thinking about calling a store and letting them make it and then have my older sister pick it up and take it home so they can find out that night!


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra oh no! I am sorry to hear about the bleeding and the contractions...how scary for you both! I really hope that it is just braxton hicks and not a mc! Praying for you and little C that he makes it. Did they advise you on what else you can do? Seriously go to ER if it continues cause they can monitor the baby's heartbeat etc so they will know if it is stressed or not plus they may be able to give you something to relax and rest?? I don't know for sure.


----------



## alicecooper

15 weeks today


----------



## junemomma09

Awww you have such a cute bump Alice! 

And thank you ladies...I was just bummed my little one wasn't moving and it was something I was really looking forward to seeing at the scan. But I am very happy for everyone whose had a wonderful scan. It's just my preggo hormones making me seem like a butt.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alice you have such a cute bump! I wish I was that obvious but I'm stil in the "is she fat" stage :haha:


----------



## MrsMcP

ProudArmyWife said:


> Alice you have such a cute bump! I wish I was that obvious but I'm stil in the "is she fat" stage :haha:

Me too! :growlmad: so desperate for my proper 'no-mistaking' bump to arrive! Also can't wait to feel some 'no-mistaking' movements too. Swear I keep feeling little twitchy type things, but it's still so early I'm not sure it's actually baby yet! xx


----------



## tlh97990

with my DD she didn't move a whole lot during scans. she just sat still for the most part unless they pushed down on her then she'd move. 

i met with my new doctor yesterday and i absolutely love her! She is amazing and gave me time to ask questions and explained everything and asked if i minded if she did another ultrasound just so she could see the baby. of course i didn't object! this little one was bouncing all over the place it looked like it was jumping on trampoline the entire time. i hope this one isn't completely opposite of my daughter because she was a perfect baby!


----------



## sandrac

Aaisrie said:


> Hi I'm Eve [Aaisrie] and I've taken over this thread from Sunshine who's done an amazing job keeping everything updated and we all wish her the best and hope she gets that BFP soon!!!
> 
> If there's anything that's out or needs updated feel free to PM me :)
> 
> 
> 
> .:My name is Sunshine. This will be our first LO. This was our 6th cycle ttc and I ovulated later this cycle based on opks and temping.
> So according to my LMP ~ EDD IS 4th of July, 2013 :yipee: based on ovulation it's 8th of July, 2013!:. - personal update - we lost our lil Zigster at 4+2 :angel:
> 
> Codes for the siggy banners:
> 
> I also created some more sig pics if anyone wanted something different, I keep seeing fireworks in the first ones teehee Just paste the code into the signature box in User CP, remove the * to make it work!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/1julysunbeams2013_zps1c8eec9f.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg
> 
> 
> [*url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-145-bumps-2-set-twins-19-angels.html"][*img]https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2julysunbeams2013_zps73729ef7.jpg[*/img][*/url]Click to expand...
> 
> Large siggy:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg
> 
> 
> Copy and paste the code below it into your signature ~
> For it to work properly you must remove the stars: *** from the code!
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-142-bumps-1-set-twins-10-angels.html"*][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/szeZu.jpg[/*IMG][/*URL]
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Small siggy:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg
> 
> 
> Copy and paste the code below it into your signature ~
> For it to work properly you must remove the stars: *** from the code!
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-142-bumps-1-set-twins-10-angels.html"*][IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/1dZhk.jpg[/*IMG][/*URL]
> 
> Please PM me if you have any problems making it work! It should allow anyone to click on your siggy and be linked back to our group!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> _* July 2013 Due Dates *_
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> 
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _NennaKay =_ :yellow:
> _myra =_ :blue:
> _Lauki =_ :yellow:
> _alicecooper = _:yellow:
> _oneandtwo =_ :yellow:
> _Lotus Womb = _:yellow:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> 
> _lorilou8202 = _:yellow:
> _MrsLuLu =_ :yellow:
> _BritneyNChris = _:yellow:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
> _JessinChi =_ :yellow:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> _abagailb14 =_ :yellow:
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :yellow:
> 
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> 
> _ValleyGurl =_ :yellow:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> _Serenity9712 = _:yellow:
> :hugs: _whigfield = _ :angel:
> _Shabutie = _:yellow:
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _TTCMSP =_ :yellow:
> _sue_88 =_ :yellow:
> _Libbysmum =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 = _ :angel:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> _JWandBump =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> _Maksmama = Twins!!!_ :yellow: :yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _JJsmom =_ :yellow:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> _alannadee =_ :yellow:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> _maratobe =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> 
> _mvosse =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> _Belen09_10 =_ :yellow:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ = :yellow:
> _JP19 = _:yellow:
> _sharnahw =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> _Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> _Charlie91 =_ :yellow:
> _floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky = _:angel:
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :yellow:
> _MrsMcP [Possibly the 10th] =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> _Breadsticks =_ :yellow:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> _Sparkles237 = _:yellow:
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> 
> _Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :yellow:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> 
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :yellow:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> 
> _dove830 =_ :yellow:
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> _beachgal =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _Xxenssial =_ :yellow:
> _MarineLady =_ :yellow:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> 
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _misshastings =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> _chathamlady_ = :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :yellow:
> _kaths101 =_ :yellow:
> _nuffmac =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> 
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> 
> _Medipea =_ :yellow:
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _caro103 =_ :yellow:
> _x-kirsty-x = _ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> 
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> _counting =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~18th of July~~*
> 
> 
> *~~19th of July~~*
> 
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> _tlh97990 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> 
> _pandaspot =_ :yellow:
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> _mattysMummy =_ :yellow: :yellow:
> _SugarBeth =_ :yellow:
> _Jsmom5 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
> _Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
> _samsMum =_ :yellow:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _rabab780 =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> _TonyaG =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> _IcePrincess =_ :yellow:
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> _Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~ *
> 
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> 
> _MissFox [possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~30th of July~~*
> 
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~EDD To Be announced~~*
> 
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> _Vankiwi =_ :yellow:
> 
> 
> *145 =
> 19 =  *​[last updated 12.24.12]Click to expand...

Hi aaisrie, had my 12 week scan on news years eve and was told my baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. Just got out of hospital this morning after having an erpc. Completely shocked and trying to come to terms with it all. :-(


----------



## oneandtwo

So sorry Sandrac *hugs*


----------



## tlh97990

so sorry sandrac!


----------



## myra

I'm so sorry Sandrac. I hope in time you find some peace around this. :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

oh sandrac I'm so sorry x


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, thanks for your experience! I'm really excited to feel the baby kick but I've still got a while to wait!

Sandrac, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: You and your family are in my prayers!

Junemomma, my ultrasound tech mentioned something about the baby having wake and sleep cycles that are about 20 minutes. I didn't realize they were typically so short! And you're not being a butt :haha: I'm sure at your next scan baby will be all silly for mommy! :)

Myra, lots of prayers out to you, your OH, and little Connor! Your positive attitude can only help you right now. :hugs: I agree that if you can get in to the ER it might be helpful so you can have the little man monitored. Take care :hugs:


----------



## pandaspot

Oh Sandrac I am so sorry :(


----------



## Pink Flowers

so sorry sandrac :hugs: 

Hope all you ladies are good, I haven't been good at keeping up with this thread. 

Do any of you ladies have journals? I would love to follow your journeys :) 

AFM I got my scan date today, its 9.15 next Thursday. I keep feeling pops already... is that normal?


----------



## Libbysmum

Sand...so sorry for your loss. It is always a sad thing to read about and even sadder to experience in person. I lost one in August but we got Pregnant straight away again. I just phoned the hospital yesterday to ask why I haven't recieved any letters. They had me down on the computer as denied because of mc. They assumed the refferal letter was for my previous pregnancy not my current one. So today I have to go back to the doctor and get another letter of refferal then wait another 2-3 weeks to hear back from the hospital. I will probably be 16 weeks before my first appointment! Crazy!


----------



## tlh97990

so today i bought my daughter a new bed so i can start switching rooms around! Right now my daughter has her own room which has its own bathroom. we have two guest rooms down the hall from her room which share a bathroom so we are moving her to one room the baby in the other and they will share a bathroom. so her room now will become the guest room. 

i dont think she will be quite ready for a toddler bed before this little one gets here so i got her a convertible crib that will convert to a toddler bed and a full size bed when she out grows that. i'm excited to start getting ready to have two little ones!!!


----------



## alicecooper

Libbysmum - erk how annoying! At least they have your records straight now though.

tlh - you're so organised. I'm so jealous of your kids having their own rooms I must admit. We've only got a 3 bedroomed house (master bedroom, 1 double bedroom, and 1 single bedroom) and somehow we've got to try and juggle 4 kids in this space. I'n not looking forward to the squish. But we'll cope I guess. No choice really.


----------



## SugarBeth

Pink Flowers said:


> Do any of you ladies have journals? I would love to follow your journeys :)
> 
> AFM I got my scan date today, its 9.15 next Thursday. I keep feeling pops already... is that normal?

My journal is here, I keep it updated every few days:
https://mommywishes4dejavu2.blogspot.com/?m=1

I'm 11 weeks and 4 days and I don't know what I'm feeling! I noticed that whenever I lay on my belly, I feel itty bitty tiny bumping happening at my pelvis. It's always in the exact same little area. Maybe baby, but it's too early to be sure. 




tlh97990 said:


> so today i bought my daughter a new bed so i can start switching rooms around! Right now my daughter has her own room which has its own bathroom. we have two guest rooms down the hall from her room which share a bathroom so we are moving her to one room the baby in the other and they will share a bathroom. so her room now will become the guest room.
> 
> i dont think she will be quite ready for a toddler bed before this little one gets here so i got her a convertible crib that will convert to a toddler bed and a full size bed when she out grows that. i'm excited to start getting ready to have two little ones!!!

I'm excited to have two little ones too, and am trying to start switching rooms! DH is being fussy, not wanting our extra room to be a pretty princess room but it's happening! It'll be a nice toddler room as its right at the bathroom. I'm going to try to get her sleeping in a toddler bed before baby comes as I need her crib! Lol. She's 18 months old now, so I'm sure she'll love her toddler bed, even if we have to move it in our bedroom for a while.


In other news, I just got a very sudden, strong craving for peas! I hate peas! Lol


----------



## Libbysmum

I am keeping DD in her cot as long as humanly possible. She usually ends up in our bed anyhow but I can dream. We plan to have the new baby in a bassinette next to our bed for the first few months...then will have to re-arrange. See how it goes and how big the new baby is...if he or she lasts 3 mths in the bassinette. DD barely did cause she was so enormous.


----------



## SugarBeth

Libbysmum said:


> I am keeping DD in her cot as long as humanly possible. She usually ends up in our bed anyhow but I can dream. We plan to have the new baby in a bassinette next to our bed for the first few months...then will have to re-arrange. See how it goes and how big the new baby is...if he or she lasts 3 mths in the bassinette. DD barely did cause she was so enormous.


Lol, sounds like my dd! We have one side off the crib and sidecarred it to our bed. She loves her crib, but always ends up back in the bed! That means I end up sleeping at the very edge, as she completely starfishes out and takes up half of our king sized bed! She definitely has to go in her own bed once baby comes or else there won't be any room! Lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sugar* - I'm going to be silly and post the link to your web based blog for any dummies like me out there! https://mommywishes4dejavu2.blogspot.com/?m=0 I stared at it for ages going "there has to be a way for me to follow this.. it's blogger!" then eventually I found the link to go from mobile to web. lol derrrrrr. I'm officially following you now!

My blog is www.meatballsmith.blogspot.com I haven't updated for a few months because I was waiting till we 'came out' last time I started it when we got our bfp but I have a lot more readers now... so unless I wanted everyone to know instantly I couldn't write anything. BUT I WILL be updating today!! Working on the post now. We're announcing to facebook today... had our scan! Doc has listed me as 13+3 but the scan is showing 14 even! Tech was really friendly but we didn't get any pictures that even look like a baby, lol. She was like "oooh here's an adorable picture of the baby cupping his face with his hands" we squinted and were like,.. "hunh" lol I'll post them a bit later when I get the scanner out. All the measurements were really good and the doc actually said "Unless you have something really crazy going on with your blood, then everything should be fine genetically speaking." hahaha docs.


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol oops! Thanks Becca! I had no idea it automatically did mobile with the link! Mobile is trickier, it doesnt let you see very much at all!


----------



## tlh97990

yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:

I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)


----------



## Breadsticks

BeccaMichelle said:


> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)

Ditto, Becca!

tlh, what a wonderful gesture for your family! I love hearing things like this :)


----------



## sue_88

Sandrac....so sorry to hear of your news :( rest up & keep strong xxx

I hope everyone is having a good day.


I booked myself a private gender scan today!! They have an after Christmas offer....

For £55 I will get:
2D Gender Scan
4D Peek of babies face
3 Pictures
DVD of baby!

So exciting, I can't believe how great the price is!! :) It's on the 4th of Feb and I'll be 18+2.

And if baby is in a good position, I will buy a 4D picture for £5 extra. If they can't find the baby bits, I can go back for free for a second viewing!

I think this is much better than giving £50 to my hospital to sex the baby when a) they aren't very friendly and b) if they can't tell they just say 'sorry!'

Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Wow *Sue* that does sound like a great deal!!


----------



## sue_88

I know I was so chuffed! I expected to pay over £100 for the gender scan. Thank you Christmas Offers!! hehe :)


----------



## alicecooper

gosh sue that's fab!

So there's a lass I've known online for a while from two different forums - first a student forum as we were students together, and then we both moved to another pregnancy forum that she is still on (I'm not). We went through the tris together for her 1st child and my 2nd. She's pregnant again too, due 6 days after me, and she's just posted on FB that she has just felt baby move!

I think mine wants a poke lol.


----------



## caro103

sandrac, i'm so so sorry hun :hugs:

myra, keeping you in my thoughts!!

afm got my letter today confirming we're low risk :), and found out my friend who i met at antenatel group with DS is a wk ahead of me! so exciting to go through it all again with her!


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)
> 
> Ditto, Becca!
> 
> tlh, what a wonderful gesture for your family! I love hearing things like this :)Click to expand...




BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)Click to expand...



Thanks! it's awesome. i never heard of anything like it so when my husband applied right when i found out i was pregnant with my daughter i told him yeah right its never gonna happen but whatever. The foundation called us the day i went into labor while i was at the hospital to tell us we were being considered and 2 months later we were in our house! they flew my husband, me and our daughter out to New York to present us with the key to our home at the NY Giants vs NY Jets game so it was an amazing opportunity. we tell all our military friends about them because they are always getting new homes to give to combat heroes!!


Has anyone been thinking about names/decided on names yet? by this point last time we had a boy name and a girl name decided so when i found out our daughter was a girl we started calling her by her name. now my hubby never wants to decide on a name and i want to so maybe i'll name him/her without him :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

That is awesome Carol! What great news! And cool you will have a bump buddy. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is our latest bump photo at 14weeks and 1 day...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







14.1 wks.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> Has anyone been thinking about names/decided on names yet? by this point last time we had a boy name and a girl name decided so when i found out our daughter was a girl we started calling her by her name. now my hubby never wants to decide on a name and i want to so maybe i'll name him/her without him :haha:


I've decided on the name if it is a boy..........but my girl name list is 15 names long. YIKES!

It was 16 until my friend pointed out today that Skye does not go with my last name....WALKER!!

I can't believe I didn't even think of that....could you imagine if i'd called her Skye Walker....oh dear - thank god it was noticed....scratched that one off the list! Haha.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we have a list of names for both but i don't really want to settle on a name till closer to having the baby. 
i have been freezing all day, made home made Salisbury steak in my crock pot for our dinner tonight it smells so good. 3 more hours for it to cook for . 
how are you ladies today.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Myra -Sending lots of positive thoughts your way, hope little C is a fighter :hugs:

Sandrac = So very sorry to hear of your loss, thinking of you at this sad time :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL *Sue* - I would TOTALLY have named her Skye... lol but that's because I'm totally in love with Luke Skywalker. ;)


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)
> 
> Ditto, Becca!
> 
> tlh, what a wonderful gesture for your family! I love hearing things like this :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! it's awesome. i never heard of anything like it so when my husband applied right when i found out i was pregnant with my daughter i told him yeah right its never gonna happen but whatever. The foundation called us the day i went into labor while i was at the hospital to tell us we were being considered and 2 months later we were in our house! they flew my husband, me and our daughter out to New York to present us with the key to our home at the NY Giants vs NY Jets game so it was an amazing opportunity. we tell all our military friends about them because they are always getting new homes to give to combat heroes!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone been thinking about names/decided on names yet? by this point last time we had a boy name and a girl name decided so when i found out our daughter was a girl we started calling her by her name. now my hubby never wants to decide on a name and i want to so maybe i'll name him/her without him :haha:Click to expand...

That is an amazing story! I honestly always feel like military wives with spouses that deploy to warzones are amazing. My husband is a sailor so he's not in any "real" danger despite his regular job hazards, I really couldnt imagine him going to combat. I have no idea how to say it without sounding awful, but I have never understood why people tell ME they are sorry my husband is gone etc. im always like really? go say that to a woman who's husband is in a war zone, mines on a freakin boat its really not that serious *uh* ya so hats off to you! I think ya'll are some of the strongest wives out there :)

We do have names picked, we have had our girl name picked since before we found out I was expecting. Our boy name we LITERALLY picked today. we have been so back and forth cause my husband has ultrimate say cause its our last child, and he wants to be able to name our last boy. and I got complete say of the girl name cause it would be our only daughter.

Girl name is *Wilhelmina Evelyn*-Wilhelmina was my great grandmother, she helped raised me, I was named after her daughter who was killed by a drunk driver. Her and I were very close. Evelyn is a name I just love, and is coincidentally My husbands great grandmothers name :)

Boy name is *Hank Moseley*- Im SO glad my husband picked Hank because I wanted to name one of our sons after my great grandfather. we spent a lot of years on his farm as children, but my husband was insistent on Moseley for a middle name and I dont like doing names together that end in the same sound so Henry was out. But we called my grandpa 'Hank' So its perfect!

The only set of grandparents/extended family I was really close to was my great grandparents so I was REALLY wanting to keep their names alive somehow. and am very excited to be able to.

Long explanations but I am in LOVE with the names so I love to share! but really feel like this bean is a girl! we'll find out early Monday morning!!:happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)
> 
> Ditto, Becca!
> 
> tlh, what a wonderful gesture for your family! I love hearing things like this :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! it's awesome. i never heard of anything like it so when my husband applied right when i found out i was pregnant with my daughter i told him yeah right its never gonna happen but whatever. The foundation called us the day i went into labor while i was at the hospital to tell us we were being considered and 2 months later we were in our house! they flew my husband, me and our daughter out to New York to present us with the key to our home at the NY Giants vs NY Jets game so it was an amazing opportunity. we tell all our military friends about them because they are always getting new homes to give to combat heroes!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone been thinking about names/decided on names yet? by this point last time we had a boy name and a girl name decided so when i found out our daughter was a girl we started calling her by her name. now my hubby never wants to decide on a name and i want to so maybe i'll name him/her without him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is an amazing story! I honestly always feel like military wives with spouses that deploy to warzones are amazing. My husband is a sailor so he's not in any "real" danger despite his regular job hazards, I really couldnt imagine him going to combat. I have no idea how to say it without sounding awful, but I have never understood why people tell ME they are sorry my husband is gone etc. im always like really? go say that to a woman who's husband is in a war zone, mines on a freakin boat its really not that serious *uh* ya so hats off to you! I think ya'll are some of the strongest wives out there :)
> 
> We do have names picked, we have had our girl name picked since before we found out I was expecting. Our boy name we LITERALLY picked today. we have been so back and forth cause my husband has ultrimate say cause its our last child, and he wants to be able to name our last boy. and I got complete say of the girl name cause it would be our only daughter.
> 
> Girl name is *Wilhelmina Evelyn*-Wilhelmina was my great grandmother, she helped raised me, I was named after her daughter who was killed by a drunk driver. Her and I were very close. Evelyn is a name I just love, and is coincidentally My husbands great grandmothers name :)
> 
> Boy name is *Hank Moseley*- Im SO glad my husband picked Hank because I wanted to name one of our sons after my great grandfather. we spent a lot of years on his farm as children, but my husband was insistent on Moseley for a middle name and I dont like doing names together that end in the same sound so Henry was out. But we called my grandpa 'Hank' So its perfect!
> 
> The only set of grandparents/extended family I was really close to was my great grandparents so I was REALLY wanting to keep their names alive somehow. and am very excited to be able to.
> 
> Long explanations but I am in LOVE with the names so I love to share! but really feel like this bean is a girl! we'll find out early Monday morning!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Luckily I met my husband after he returned for his tours overseas. He was doing recruiting because of his injuries when we met. So i was lucky and didn't have to deal with the constant worrying. I think it takes a very a strong woman to go through that! He had wanted to go back active duty after he has some time to heal but he was told he will never be fit to go back active duty. He was heartbroken but i was relieved. i want him to be home with kids and not fighting a war overseas with us at home wondering if he'll ever come home!!

I love your names and how there is a story behind it! My daughter's name is Madelyn Reece. We both like Madelyn and I was set on my first born's middle name being Reece whether she was a boy or a girl. Reece is my maternal grandparents last name and i was really close with my grandpa. he died from cancer when i was 12 so it was important to name her after him! I'd like to name this one after someone on my husband's side of the family so we'll see


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)
> 
> Ditto, Becca!
> 
> tlh, what a wonderful gesture for your family! I love hearing things like this :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> yeah when we had our daughter we had a 3 bedroom house but it was tiny!! we moved when she was 2 months old because my husband was wounded in combat and we received a free house from a foundation that helps wounded soldiers! it was a blessing! our new house has 5 bedrooms and 4 1/2 baths so we have plenty of room now. my hubby is complaining because he doesn't want to move furniture around for the kids to share a bathroom but i don't want my kid sharing a bathroom with the guest bedroom. i think it makes more sense to have two kids share a bathroom and have the upstairs guest bedroom have its own bathroom. he'll get on board when he sees that i'll move it myself if he doesn't do it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love to hear when things are actually done right for our soliders!! :hugs: Just wanted to send a quick thanks to you and your family. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! it's awesome. i never heard of anything like it so when my husband applied right when i found out i was pregnant with my daughter i told him yeah right its never gonna happen but whatever. The foundation called us the day i went into labor while i was at the hospital to tell us we were being considered and 2 months later we were in our house! they flew my husband, me and our daughter out to New York to present us with the key to our home at the NY Giants vs NY Jets game so it was an amazing opportunity. we tell all our military friends about them because they are always getting new homes to give to combat heroes!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone been thinking about names/decided on names yet? by this point last time we had a boy name and a girl name decided so when i found out our daughter was a girl we started calling her by her name. now my hubby never wants to decide on a name and i want to so maybe i'll name him/her without him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is an amazing story! I honestly always feel like military wives with spouses that deploy to warzones are amazing. My husband is a sailor so he's not in any "real" danger despite his regular job hazards, I really couldnt imagine him going to combat. I have no idea how to say it without sounding awful, but I have never understood why people tell ME they are sorry my husband is gone etc. im always like really? go say that to a woman who's husband is in a war zone, mines on a freakin boat its really not that serious *uh* ya so hats off to you! I think ya'll are some of the strongest wives out there :)
> 
> We do have names picked, we have had our girl name picked since before we found out I was expecting. Our boy name we LITERALLY picked today. we have been so back and forth cause my husband has ultrimate say cause its our last child, and he wants to be able to name our last boy. and I got complete say of the girl name cause it would be our only daughter.
> 
> Girl name is *Wilhelmina Evelyn*-Wilhelmina was my great grandmother, she helped raised me, I was named after her daughter who was killed by a drunk driver. Her and I were very close. Evelyn is a name I just love, and is coincidentally My husbands great grandmothers name :)
> 
> Boy name is *Hank Moseley*- Im SO glad my husband picked Hank because I wanted to name one of our sons after my great grandfather. we spent a lot of years on his farm as children, but my husband was insistent on Moseley for a middle name and I dont like doing names together that end in the same sound so Henry was out. But we called my grandpa 'Hank' So its perfect!
> 
> The only set of grandparents/extended family I was really close to was my great grandparents so I was REALLY wanting to keep their names alive somehow. and am very excited to be able to.
> 
> Long explanations but I am in LOVE with the names so I love to share! but really feel like this bean is a girl! we'll find out early Monday morning!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily I met my husband after he returned for his tours overseas. He was doing recruiting because of his injuries when we met. So i was lucky and didn't have to deal with the constant worrying. I think it takes a very a strong woman to go through that! He had wanted to go back active duty after he has some time to heal but he was told he will never be fit to go back active duty. He was heartbroken but i was relieved. i want him to be home with kids and not fighting a war overseas with us at home wondering if he'll ever come home!!
> 
> I love your names and how there is a story behind it! My daughter's name is Madelyn Reece. We both like Madelyn and I was set on my first born's middle name being Reece whether she was a boy or a girl. Reece is my maternal grandparents last name and i was really close with my grandpa. he died from cancer when i was 12 so it was important to name her after him! I'd like to name this one after someone on my husband's side of the family so we'll
> seeClick to expand...

that's nice though to not have had to deal with the warzone.stuff. i have friends whose husbands and it seems awful!

i love the name reece. wanted our last sons middle name to be reece but spelled rhys. but he hated it lol. we named our first son after my husbands family they've had the same set of initials since the 1700's!


----------



## JJsmom

Sandrac, sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

tlh, it is definitely great to hear of how some treat our veterans so well! I say thank you for your husband's service! My OH is supposed to join the Army as soon as he graduates school and after our wedding. He is supposed to head off to basic in either June or July. But he still has to lose the weight. He keeps telling himself he's going to fail so he's not even tried. So right now I'm trying to work on his self esteem to get it up and that he's not allowed to tell his mother that he's losing the weight because she will criticize him on every moment of it. He promised he wouldn't tell her. So now I'm getting him to eat a little healthier and he's supposed to start working out. He only has 30 lbs to lose so I know he can do it in no time! He actually took his little brother over to the recruiters office today so he can find out what he needs to do when he gets out to join. I told my OH that he needs to ask them some questions also to find out when he needs to lose his weight by so he can still join at that time. If he doesn't, then we'll have problems with me not working and him not making enough to support all of us. I am terrified if/when he will have a tour of duty come up. But it's something he wants to do in life, be in the military, and it's something I'll fully support him on. Thankfully it seems like the dvd that I've watched that most of the wives are there for each other and help support one another throughout the process. 

Oh my goodness!! Today I have felt baby more than I have ever!!! I was sitting at work and I kept feeling butterflies in my tummy and it kept making me laugh!! felt like I was being tickled from the inside! LOL! Then I came home and felt it again while talking with one of my DS's counselors! I'm so happy to really be able to feel it right now!


----------



## alicecooper

baby names. Yeah we've got ours picked.

Nathan Lucas

and

Athena Adeline (pronounced Adduh-linn - we're not 100% sure on the spelling yet tbh)

as for stories behind them, no sadly not, nothing interesting.

We have a loose ancient Greek theme going on for our kids - Lydia, Alexander, and Jason, so we kinda wanted to continue the theme.
We both really like Athena, so that's fine.
But for a boy we just can't agree on an ancient Greek name that we both like, so we've just abandoned that idea entirely and both just threw out names that we both liked, and ended up with Nathan Lucas lol.

So that's that really.


----------



## Libbysmum

I was thinking of Adeline too...like the song "sweet adeline" I figured she would be Ade or Ada for short. Boy names have always been a battle for me and DH to choose. I think we will have a boy and the poor kid will be nameless!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Blog post is up - https://meatballsmith.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-explanation.html

but this is the announcement photo we decided to go with....


erm... it didn't upload very big... the words are easier to read over on the blog. :)


----------



## alicecooper

aww that is so CUTE!


----------



## alicecooper

in terms of blogs, I do have one but it has sweet-F-A to do with pregnancy or parenting haha.

you're all welcome to look if you want, but it's not relevant in the slightest 

www.ngosney.com

I haven't written any posts for a couple of weeks


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, your daughter is so precious!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Becca, your daughter is so precious!

Thanks, we think so too ;) *grins* my husband KEEPS telling me that I need to get her an agent... but then he's said that since the week she was born. I just tell everyone thinks their kids are the cutest.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

too cute love it


----------



## happymomof2

Hi! I am new here and wanted to let everyone know my due date is July 16th :baby:


----------



## donna noble

Welcome!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello congrats


----------



## junemomma09

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## pandaspot

I need to have my due date changed to the 19th please :)


----------



## mvosse

hello ladies!

sandrac-so sorry for your loss :hugs:

myra-praying like crazy :hugs:

AFM-I haven't thrown up in over a week, thought I was free and clear...sounds good right?? Well I was wrong, as I just lost my dinner!! UGH!!!

DD and I spent tonight building her lego house she got, and watching Christmas movies. OH is at a hockey game, and I'm wide awake, and hungry again!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

JJsmom said:


> Sandrac, sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:
> 
> tlh, it is definitely great to hear of how some treat our veterans so well! I say thank you for your husband's service! My OH is supposed to join the Army as soon as he graduates school and after our wedding. He is supposed to head off to basic in either June or July. But he still has to lose the weight. He keeps telling himself he's going to fail so he's not even tried. So right now I'm trying to work on his self esteem to get it up and that he's not allowed to tell his mother that he's losing the weight because she will criticize him on every moment of it. He promised he wouldn't tell her. So now I'm getting him to eat a little healthier and he's supposed to start working out. He only has 30 lbs to lose so I know he can do it in no time! He actually took his little brother over to the recruiters office today so he can find out what he needs to do when he gets out to join. I told my OH that he needs to ask them some questions also to find out when he needs to lose his weight by so he can still join at that time. If he doesn't, then we'll have problems with me not working and him not making enough to support all of us. I am terrified if/when he will have a tour of duty come up. But it's something he wants to do in life, be in the military, and it's something I'll fully support him on. Thankfully it seems like the dvd that I've watched that most of the wives are there for each other and help support one another throughout the process.
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Today I have felt baby more than I have ever!!! I was sitting at work and I kept feeling butterflies in my tummy and it kept making me laugh!! felt like I was being tickled from the inside! LOL! Then I came home and felt it again while talking with one of my DS's counselors! I'm so happy to really be able to feel it right now!


Deployments aren't to horrible as long as you have the support and you realize it's not really an option. Deployments happen but they make you stronger and I have met some of the strongest and most amazing women I know from our 4 years that dh was in. It's long and can be stressful but totally manageable :) 


As far as names go we have a solid boys name Tanner Wyatt and a first name for a girl Ryleigh. Dh refuses to pick a middle name though he's hoping so desperately that its a boy so when I try to pick a middle name his mind drifts off cause he doesn't want to think about it :dohh: I really love the middle name Joy so if it is a girl ill work on getting him on board with that :haha:


----------



## dove830

Had my NT scan today. It was super quick--like 10 mins. I don't know about anywhere else, but in Canada, the techs aren't allowed to tell you anything. I assume that if there was any cause for concern that it would've meant a longer appointment and more pictures of measurements. Heartbeat was 155 :) He/She was trying to have a nap, but we kept poking him/her, lol. Oh and baby also had the hiccups, it was so cute. At one point he/she sucked his/her thumb too...super cute. I guess I won't get another scan until the 18-20 week one, and I have booked a 4D scan for March 22nd, because they won't do them until you've seen your dr AFTER your 18-20 week scan. Heartbeat says girl, chinese gender predictor say boy, baking soda test says girl, my gut says boy (but I've been wrong every time, lol)...I can't wait to know....just 11 weeks to go:dohh:

Today I'm a peach! Also 33% of the way there....time is moving SO slowly for me......

Here's the Little Peanut....no nub that I can see.....
 



Attached Files:







13 Week Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## alannadee

I think I felt baby move last night but I'm not sure, was led in bed belly down on top of my pillow and there was some wired popping sensations, not gas bubbles. Do u think it was baby?

As for names it's Evie Alice for a girl and Charlie Sean for a boy, no interesting stories behind it, Alice was hubby's grandma and Sean is my brother.

I think my ms has gone!!! Have to keep fingers crossed and I've started to have a bit more energy during the day which is good, will be ready to face work again on Monday!!


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome proudmomof2 and congrats!!!!

Proudarmywife, Thanks for your information about the deployments. The wives definitely looked like a strong bunch of ladies that support each other. 

dove, it's funny how different tests say different things. I had two different chinese gender charts that asked the same questions one said girl and I recently did another one on a different site and it said boy. Either way we all have a 50% chance either way! LOL! I have a feeling girl and everyone is guessing girl. So we'll see. With my son I wanted a girl but I didn't think I was going to have a girl and sure enough it was a boy. This time I'd be happy either way of course but just have that feeling it's a girl

Don't have names picked out yet. We are waiting to find out gender before we look at names. The names that everyone has here are wonderful! I love all your names you have picked out for your LO's!!

Hoping those still having problems with ms are feeling better soon!! Also hope those that are still sick feel well soon!


----------



## donna noble

Well think good thoughts for me ladies Dr. Appt today. I have to see a different doctor because they assign you two where I go and it's a woman. Hate women doctors they are mean so I'm really scared and I woke up in pain again this am but was super gassy so I hope that was it.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> Blog post is up - https://meatballsmith.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-explanation.html
> 
> but this is the announcement photo we decided to go with....
> 
> 
> erm... it didn't upload very big... the words are easier to read over on the blog. :)


that is the cutest thing! i wanted to do something like that with our daughter to announce to everyone but i was too impatient! i just wanted to tell everyone when i found out :haha: 



happymomof2 said:


> Hi! I am new here and wanted to let everyone know my due date is July 16th :baby:

congrats and welcome!!!



ProudArmyWife said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Sandrac, sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:
> 
> tlh, it is definitely great to hear of how some treat our veterans so well! I say thank you for your husband's service! My OH is supposed to join the Army as soon as he graduates school and after our wedding. He is supposed to head off to basic in either June or July. But he still has to lose the weight. He keeps telling himself he's going to fail so he's not even tried. So right now I'm trying to work on his self esteem to get it up and that he's not allowed to tell his mother that he's losing the weight because she will criticize him on every moment of it. He promised he wouldn't tell her. So now I'm getting him to eat a little healthier and he's supposed to start working out. He only has 30 lbs to lose so I know he can do it in no time! He actually took his little brother over to the recruiters office today so he can find out what he needs to do when he gets out to join. I told my OH that he needs to ask them some questions also to find out when he needs to lose his weight by so he can still join at that time. If he doesn't, then we'll have problems with me not working and him not making enough to support all of us. I am terrified if/when he will have a tour of duty come up. But it's something he wants to do in life, be in the military, and it's something I'll fully support him on. Thankfully it seems like the dvd that I've watched that most of the wives are there for each other and help support one another throughout the process.
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Today I have felt baby more than I have ever!!! I was sitting at work and I kept feeling butterflies in my tummy and it kept making me laugh!! felt like I was being tickled from the inside! LOL! Then I came home and felt it again while talking with one of my DS's counselors! I'm so happy to really be able to feel it right now!
> 
> 
> Deployments aren't to horrible as long as you have the support and you realize it's not really an option. Deployments happen but they make you stronger and I have met some of the strongest and most amazing women I know from our 4 years that dh was in. It's long and can be stressful but totally manageable :)
> 
> 
> As far as names go we have a solid boys name Tanner Wyatt and a first name for a girl Ryleigh. Dh refuses to pick a middle name though he's hoping so desperately that its a boy so when I try to pick a middle name his mind drifts off cause he doesn't want to think about it :dohh: I really love the middle name Joy so if it is a girl ill work on getting him on board with that :haha:Click to expand...

We also like Wyatt for a boy and Riley for a girl. I like how you spell it though! We've also talked about Sawyer for a boy or Charlotte for girl. I want to avoid really common names, but I don't want anything too crazy!


----------



## junemomma09

I tried coming off the phenergan again and I apparently shouldn't have done that. I've been throwing up all morning :( I feel terrible!


----------



## nicki01

Can I join over here! Due the 12th July! Had a scan at 6 weeks and then 7 and seen hb. Have my 12 week scan booked for 10th January so hopefully baby will still be there!! Less than a week to go now!! I will about 14 weeks then!


----------



## alicecooper

sorry you're not feeling well junemomma

welcome to all the new july mums/moms-to be x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Welcome newbies!! :)

Hope it goes well *Donna* - I've actually really liked all my female doctors.

Our tech told us the other day that she thinks it's a boy. Not to buy anything or paint anything, but that's her guess at the moment...! I don't know how I feel! Hubby is excited but I'm just thinking... what are we going to do with all of Jessica's clothes? We found out with her as well so we have practically NOTHING in neutral.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Welcome to the new mums! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months x 

Went to see the midwife today and talked about the results from our NT. Turns out the bloodwork was slightly over the threshold for high risk and so was the NT. Both on their own were fine, but together showed up as a higher risk. We have decided against any further testing. As far as we are concerned, the odds of a having a healthy baby are high enough that we don't want to take the risk of harming bean by doing the invasive tests. It was good to talk through all the different factors they consider and to be sure we had all the available information. I think when I took the first call, I was quite shocked and don't think I could take it all in. Also good that DH was there to hear all the info as well and to make sure I didn't miss anything! 


BeccaMichelle - Your little girl is so cute! What a great way to make the announcement :)




dove830 said:


> Had my NT scan today. It was super quick--like 10 mins. I don't know about anywhere else, but in Canada, the techs aren't allowed to tell you anything. I assume that if there was any cause for concern that it would've meant a longer appointment and more pictures of measurements. Heartbeat was 155 :) He/She was trying to have a nap, but we kept poking him/her, lol. Oh and baby also had the hiccups, it was so cute. At one point he/she sucked his/her thumb too...super cute. I guess I won't get another scan until the 18-20 week one, and I have booked a 4D scan for March 22nd, because they won't do them until you've seen your dr AFTER your 18-20 week scan. Heartbeat says girl, chinese gender predictor say boy, baking soda test says girl, my gut says boy (but I've been wrong every time, lol)...I can't wait to know....just 11 weeks to go:dohh:
> 
> Today I'm a peach! Also 33% of the way there....time is moving SO slowly for me......
> 
> Here's the Little Peanut....no nub that I can see.....

Great picture, glad to hear the scan went well x 



donna noble said:


> Well think good thoughts for me ladies Dr. Appt today. I have to see a different doctor because they assign you two where I go and it's a woman. Hate women doctors they are mean so I'm really scared and I woke up in pain again this am but was super gassy so I hope that was it.

Sending lots of good thoughts your way, hope it all goes well for you x 



junemomma09 said:


> I tried coming off the phenergan again and I apparently shouldn't have done that. I've been throwing up all morning :( I feel terrible!

Sounds horrible, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma: hope you feel better soon! i keep thinking i'm getting over the hump but not yet. luckily i'm not throwing up anymore i'm just nauseous ALL DAY but its better than throwing up i think!



nicki01 said:


> Can I join over here! Due the 12th July! Had a scan at 6 weeks and then 7 and seen hb. Have my 12 week scan booked for 10th January so hopefully baby will still be there!! Less than a week to go now!! I will about 14 weeks then!

Congrats and welcome!!



BeccaMichelle said:


> Welcome newbies!! :)
> 
> Hope it goes well *Donna* - I've actually really liked all my female doctors.
> 
> Our tech told us the other day that she thinks it's a boy. Not to buy anything or paint anything, but that's her guess at the moment...! I don't know how I feel! Hubby is excited but I'm just thinking... what are we going to do with all of Jessica's clothes? We found out with her as well so we have practically NOTHING in neutral.

I had a male doctor with my daughter and loved him. i have a female doctor this time around and i really like her so far so we'll see.

We also have a lot of pink and purple stuff since we found out with my daughter. Luckily her carseat is gender neutral and won't be expired by the time the new baby would outgrow it so that's one thing we won't have to worry about. I can't wait to find out if this one is a boy or girl just to know how much i'm really going to have to buy.

Those with a kid already. Are you planning on having a baby shower this time around? I have heard baby showers are generally only done with the first born. My stepmom was not apart of my baby shower with my daughter because my mom doesn't get along with her and refused to invite her. so she really wants to have a baby shower for me with this one. I don't want to be rude inviting people if it's something that is frowned upon


----------



## oneandtwo

We had baby showers with the first two, mostly because i had a feuding mother and mother in law so they each threw one. i have heard its either your first kid or when you have a different gendered kid. But some people have one for all their kids. i certainly wouldn't refuse one if my family wanted to throw us another. we don't live anywhere near family though so it isn't likely :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We aren't having a full on baby shower. We are gonna do a BBQ/diaper party to celebrate baby. I feel like ppl will still bring gifts especially my family but I don't want them to feel obligated and since dh wasn't around for the first one I anted something a little more guy friendly for him to celebrate


----------



## Maksmama

Hello everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here. Hope everyone is doing well. Just a little update for me, the blood clot in my uterus is gone yay. The babies are both measuring right on track and both hb were the same at 159. We don't have any names picked yet. 

tlh- We are having another baby shower but we are having twins this time and dd is 7 so we don't have any baby stuff anymore. I think if dd and the twins were closer in age we probably wouldn't have one.


----------



## alicecooper

We're not having a baby shower. Never had one for any of the other babies either. TBH it's not really that commonplace over here.


----------



## caro103

BeccaMichelle said:


> Blog post is up - https://meatballsmith.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-explanation.html
> 
> but this is the announcement photo we decided to go with....
> 
> 
> erm... it didn't upload very big... the words are easier to read over on the blog. :)

OMG that is such a cute idea!! 



donna noble said:


> Well think good thoughts for me ladies Dr. Appt today. I have to see a different doctor because they assign you two where I go and it's a woman. Hate women doctors they are mean so I'm really scared and I woke up in pain again this am but was super gassy so I hope that was it.

hope all went well!



junemomma09 said:


> I tried coming off the phenergan again and I apparently shouldn't have done that. I've been throwing up all morning :( I feel terrible!

eeek hope it stops soon :(



Miss Bellum said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Welcome to the new mums! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months x
> 
> Went to see the midwife today and talked about the results from our NT. Turns out the bloodwork was slightly over the threshold for high risk and so was the NT. Both on their own were fine, but together showed up as a higher risk. We have decided against any further testing. As far as we are concerned, the odds of a having a healthy baby are high enough that we don't want to take the risk of harming bean by doing the invasive tests. It was good to talk through all the different factors they consider and to be sure we had all the available information. I think when I took the first call, I was quite shocked and don't think I could take it all in. Also good that DH was there to hear all the info as well and to make sure I didn't miss anything!

Glad you got to talk it all through again, fx'ed all is ok hun xx



Maksmama said:


> Hello everyone! It's been awhile since I've been on here. Hope everyone is doing well. Just a little update for me, the blood clot in my uterus is gone yay. The babies are both measuring right on track and both hb were the same at 159. We don't have any names picked yet.
> 
> tlh- We are having another baby shower but we are having twins this time and dd is 7 so we don't have any baby stuff anymore. I think if dd and the twins were closer in age we probably wouldn't have one.

that's great the clot has gone! yay for the twins doing well!

afm, omg i've got a terrible hacking cough, its REALLY testing my pelvic floors :haha:, sooo need to take some strong medicine but stupid honey and lemon syrup was all i could get at the pharmacy that'd they'd ok i could take :dohh:


----------



## donna noble

Everything went fairly well. The doctor was really nice. I still have Sch and it has gotten a little bigger but overall still small. 2cm at greatest. So she was going to confer with the head ob to see if I should have more frequent ultrasounds and checkups. I also have placenta previa but at this point I should grow out of it, she said she has only seen one case when it hasn't. But that means I have a really good placenta and it is pretty big right now. It is anterior so she was really surprised I can find the hb on my doppler so easily. Baby has a strong heart I think. Other than that baby is measuring fine and I am fine.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

donna glad everything went well


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Thank you for your well wishes. I wasn't able to get my 3 year old to school today I was constantly getting sick and DH was at work till 1pm. I feel so bad because I wasn't able to dress him in daytime clothes nor make him lunch when he normally eats. I just couldn't stop vomiting long enough to get to the kitchen :( makes me feel like a bad mom. DS was so adorable though cuz he was watching tv in the living room all morning for me (we live in a small 3 bed apartment) and he came in and laid down with me in my bed. I was able to finally keep some phenergan down and fell asleep and he fell asleep too. I just ate some applesauce and I'm hoping the meds build up in my system do I feel better soon. I'm lucky I don't have to work again till Sunday. 
I'm just glad I didnt have to go back to the ER. I called my OB office and the nurse told me to eat the BRAT diet and keep taking my meds but if I didn't stop vomiting I would need to go back to the ER for fluids. Thank God it stopped, I didn't want to go back.


----------



## oneandtwo

Well I wasnt for sure before but it is legit now, I have been feeling baby from the OUTSIDE!! I can feel it very easily now and it thumps pretty hard. Tried to get DH to feel it but his hands arent very sensitive, im hoping within the next couple days he'll feel it too.

Such a relief, I was nervous about our ultrasound on monday but with the frequency of movement, i feel much better!


----------



## donna noble

That is cool! The doctor today told me not to expect to feel anything until after 20 weeks but I swear I feel movement and it's not just gas!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Well I wasnt for sure before but it is legit now, I have been feeling baby from the OUTSIDE!! I can feel it very easily now and it thumps pretty hard. Tried to get DH to feel it but his hands arent very sensitive, im hoping within the next couple days he'll feel it too.
> 
> Such a relief, I was nervous about our ultrasound on monday but with the frequency of movement, i feel much better!

wow I'm so impressed. I can't even feel any movement internally yet!


----------



## SugarBeth

Re:baby shower - I won't be doing one. Last time I had a surprise one but I'm not overly fond of them. I admit that I got a little carried away on pinterest for a week and considered throwing a gender reveal party, but then reality hit and it seemed like too much work while pregnant and planning DD's party, and I'm not overly fond of most of my family members so getting both DH's and my side together in a small place just makes me hate the idea. I decided to have a fun little party that includes me, my daughter and maybe my husband. I'll make a correlating colored cake, maybe have a few festive balloons and make it exciting for DD. Or, you know, maybe I'll just nap instead. Lol!

Exciting to hear names coming out! Ours of course are still the same (Elizabeth Rose and William Lee).


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well we have a long list but here it is to choose from so far.
grace
Kaitlyn
Violet
Declan
like using them as combos
Kaitlyn Ruby 
Isaac Everett 
Isaac Elliott
Declan Everett
Kaitlyn Grace


----------



## alicecooper

Sw33tp3a said:


> well we have a long list but here it is to choose from so far.
> grace
> Kaitlyn
> Violet
> Decline
> like using them as combos
> Kaitlyn Ruby
> Isaac Everett
> Isaac Elliott
> Decline Everett
> Kaitlyn Grace

decline? I've not heard that one before. Decline as in "to go down" ?


----------



## oneandtwo

Maybe she met Declan?
I LOOOOVEEEE Everett and really wanted that for a boy name but DH HATES it. He also liked Elliot but decided against it!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sorry its Declan like DECK-lan or deck-lin


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we have a show here called Revenge( our favorite) and one of the characters name is Declan and it has been one i have liked since i heard it


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a terrible night with heart burn and having to literally make a run for the bathroom where I was dry reaching for about 15 minutes...calling DH for help was no use...he slept through my trauma. When I got back in bed I was so angry and upset and was like "Thanks heaps for all your help!" Then he said I was insane thinking he should help when obviously he was asleep. That just made me more emotional and I cried my eyes out. I just felt like I could have choked to death and he wouldn't have even known. I figure next time I get heartburn I will just spew all over him and then maybe he will take notice.LOL :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Elliot reminds me of the movie E.T. But it is a cute name!


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Well I wasnt for sure before but it is legit now, I have been feeling baby from the OUTSIDE!! I can feel it very easily now and it thumps pretty hard. Tried to get DH to feel it but his hands arent very sensitive, im hoping within the next couple days he'll feel it too.
> 
> Such a relief, I was nervous about our ultrasound on monday but with the frequency of movement, i feel much better!
> 
> wow I'm so impressed. I can't even feel any movement internally yet!Click to expand...

I've felt all mine pretty early, last baby Dh felt at 15 1/2wks. I have no belly before pregnancy, and no muscle tone really so its basically skin, then uterus so its pretty easy for me to feel. My uterus is already halfway to my belly button!

my last doctor didnt believe me that we could feel him from the outside that early, til he felt him kick! and was like WOW, that doesnt happen often! LOL


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol i forgot that one lol very true very true now im gonna think that haha ET


----------



## oneandtwo

Sw33tp3a said:


> sorry its Declan like DECK-lan or deck-lin

Thats my middle sons best friends name :) i'd never heard it til I met that little boy



Libbysmum said:


> Elliot reminds me of the movie E.T. But it is a cute name!

Me too! and from open season, Boog and Elliot!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol to funny . im leaning more towards Declan though.


----------



## myra

:wave:I have some catching up to do on this thread..I haven't been on here responding much because I needed to get to a better space of mind...

*Maks*- glad to hear the clot is gone!

*Dove and Alice*- yay for great scans!

*Becca*- CUTE announcement! What kind of responses did you get from your friends?

*Bellum*- the news sounds more positive when you have all the info. best wishes for your little one to be perfectly healthy!

*June*- sorry you had such a bad time coming off the meds! I hope you're able to get back on and that they can give you some quick relief!

*Lib*- sorry you had a rough night and DH was so unsupportive! How would he feel if he had to deal with all these pieces of pregnancy?!

*Caro*- I had an irritated throat last night and finally tried warm water with honey/lemon and that did the trick. Hope yours is feeling better!

AFM, its been a hard couple of days since that STUPID STUPID doctor told me (over the phone at that) that I was starting to miscarry!!! It's hard to stay positive when a trained professional tells you that your pregnancy is highly unlikely to continue!

My own doc called yesterday and helped answer some questions. She also scheduled a scan for next Friday to look at my cervix length (they can only assess that once you're at least 16 weeks). She said I could come to the office anytime-even every day- to listen to the baby's heartbeat and be reassured that things are ok.

I had another 5 hours of bad contractions last night & I started to think that was it :nope: ...but they subsided by 11pm and bleeding stayed light. I called my doc's office this morning and explained about the new contractions. The nurse said its possible they are caused by my body trying to expel more clots or being irritated by blood collecting in the uterus. I asked if we could move up our scan to today instead of waiting til next Friday. 

So we got in this afternoon and baby is just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The clot is also slightly decreased in size. The nurse said we should be reassured by this and to try and be cautiously optimistic. There's no guarantee that everything will turn out ok but the outlook is so much better now. I can't even begin to explain the relief I feel. :D

Thank you all for your support. I truly believe prayers and wishes DO make a difference.


----------



## donna noble

Great news Myra!


----------



## JJsmom

BeccaMichelle said:


> Welcome newbies!! :)
> 
> Hope it goes well *Donna* - I've actually really liked all my female doctors.
> 
> Our tech told us the other day that she thinks it's a boy. Not to buy anything or paint anything, but that's her guess at the moment...! I don't know how I feel! Hubby is excited but I'm just thinking... what are we going to do with all of Jessica's clothes? We found out with her as well so we have practically NOTHING in neutral.

Exciting that you might already know the gender!!! My DS is almost 9 so I have got rid of all his stuff. I have to start over, but I'm hoping to buy pink this time around! LOL! Otherwise, my older sister might send me some of her stuff that I gave her originally when DS was smaller. LOL! We mostly do handme downs but none of us has ever had a girl! But she's also planning on getting pregnant again soon so I guess she'll probably wait until she finds out what she's having before sending anything to me and baby. I don't know if she was jealous that I was pregnant or what. Honestly I'm surprised she's even trying right now when she lives with my mom and has 2 boys already. I mean, unless they already have a lot of money saved up to buy a house. I know they've been talking about it but my mom lives in a 3 bedroom modular home so it's quite small. It's my mom, my stepdad, my sister, her husband, and her two kids. Adding a third seems like a lot more! My poor mother! LOL! 



myra said:


> :wave:I have some catching up to do on this thread..I haven't been on here responding much because I needed to get to a better space of mind...
> 
> *Maks*- glad to hear the clot is gone!
> 
> *Dove and Alice*- yay for great scans!
> 
> *Becca*- CUTE announcement! What kind of responses did you get from your friends?
> 
> *Bellum*- the news sounds more positive when you have all the info. best wishes for your little one to be perfectly healthy!
> 
> *June*- sorry you had such a bad time coming off the meds! I hope you're able to get back on and that they can give you some quick relief!
> 
> *Lib*- sorry you had a rough night and DH was so unsupportive! How would he feel if he had to deal with all these pieces of pregnancy?!
> 
> *Caro*- I had an irritated throat last night and finally tried warm water with honey/lemon and that did the trick. Hope yours is feeling better!
> 
> AFM, its been a hard couple of days since that STUPID STUPID doctor told me (over the phone at that) that I was starting to miscarry!!! It's hard to stay positive when a trained professional tells you that your pregnancy is highly unlikely to continue!
> 
> My own doc called yesterday and helped answer some questions. She also scheduled a scan for next Friday to look at my cervix length (they can only assess that once you're at least 16 weeks). She said I could come to the office anytime-even every day- to listen to the baby's heartbeat and be reassured that things are ok.
> 
> I had another 5 hours of bad contractions last night & I started to think that was it :nope: ...but they subsided by 11pm and bleeding stayed light. I called my doc's office this morning and explained about the new contractions. The nurse said its possible they are caused by my body trying to expel more clots or being irritated by blood collecting in the uterus. I asked if we could move up our scan to today instead of waiting til next Friday.
> 
> So we got in this afternoon and baby is just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The clot is also slightly decreased in size. The nurse said we should be reassured by this and to try and be cautiously optimistic. There's no guarantee that everything will turn out ok but the outlook is so much better now. I can't even begin to explain the relief I feel. :D

Myra, how awful for the doctor to phone you and say you're starting to miscarry!!!! That's just so unethical of them! What is going on with healthcare anymore?!?!? There are so many people on here that have stated what bad service they have got from doctors/hospitals. I pray everything is great with you and baby and I'm so glad to hear that your clot has decreased in size even if it's a slight bit!!! 

I have to say that I am so thankful so far to have had a great experience and that my new doctor was amazing! I like female doctors to male doctors. To me they are more gentle and know what you're going through. I had a male doctor when I was pregnant with DS and I hated that doctor. But I didn't know any others in the area. I found out I think my baby is awake around 4pm every day! Yesterday I felt it at that time and even today I felt it around the same time! I'm excited to start feeling it more and more!!


----------



## alicecooper

Sw33tp3a said:


> sorry its Declan like DECK-lan or deck-lin

ahhh ok :thumbup:


myra I'm so glad your LO is doing ok. I pray things will continue to be positive for you x


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> sorry its Declan like DECK-lan or deck-lin
> 
> Thats my middle sons best friends name :) i'd never heard it til I met that little boyClick to expand...

reminds me of :

https://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00419/ant_dec_682_419388a.jpg

doubt they're known outside of the UK though


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, what a relief! I am just so happy that you and your little man are both ok! I hope everything goes well at your next appt and things become less stressful for you. I can't imagine how scary the past few days have been for you and your husband. You'll continue to be in my prayers :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra! So happy for you! It sounds like you are in safe hands. I hope all goes well for you! Such a relief.

Yes, I am hoping DH gets himself together and is more supportive...am hoping to raise the kids together as a team effort rather than just feeling alone in parenting. He just wants to do all the fun stuff with DD but none of the un-fun stuff...any one else experience this?

Alice the photo didn't load for me?

Donna how did you go?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libby- for me ive been a single mother ever since i had my daughter 8 years ago from the begining. my daughter father decided it wasnt for him and left. then i moved to be near my mother when my daughter was 3 and was dating and ended up drinking for the first time and well ended up pregnant with my son. and didnt even now i had sx. so it was a shock to find out i was pregnant. and me and the father had broken up before i had found out. i met my husband when my son was 1 and he wanted the whole family life, he took them in as if his own, he belived he would never be able to have a family, he thought he was stairel. his sister also has issues. so when we found out i conceived 2 1/2 years after being married he so excited, this is a whole new experience to even be pregnant and to have a spouse to share it with and want to go to each appointment.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sweetpea, what a happy ending! I am glad things are going well. I really hope this one is a boy that will take a lot of pressure off me to have more kids. I would LOVE a big family but when I get very little help from DH it makes me feel like my hands are full you know?


----------



## tsyhanochka

I was back at work on the 2nd so I quickly popped in but was just reading to keep up. So let's see, welcome to all the new moms. Sorry for the new angel(s) that I may have missed. And Ms *Myra* so glad your LO is doing ok. I've been so worried about you!

For all those with less than helpful DH and OHs... I feel for you! That's why I left my ex in the end. He was a manchild and I was doing all the work (both in and out of the home... he didn't have a job and was living on a handout from his family) and I thought... wow I can't have a kid as I'm already raising one. I'm very lucky with DH. He's above and beyond helpful, I honestly don't know what I'd do without him some days. That's not to say he's not a heavy sleeper and if something happens through the night I know I'm on my own...like with my nightmares that I get at least once a month...I'm lucky if he wakes up long enough to kiss me before snoring back to sleep. But during the waking hours he's wonderful :haha:

*Showers*. Hmmm They are a tradition here, and especially back home (I'm from the East Coast of Canada). But I really don't want one, and I talked to DH and he's ok with that idea since he's Ukrainian they don't really do that so he's new to the tradition. We agreed that if my BFF decides to plan one then we *might* be ok with it (she's pretty practical), if it was kept small but DH wants to be there so it would have to be a mixed event. So I don't think it will happen in the end. We eloped to avoid a wedding and all that attention and gifts and things. We plan to keep things minimal with the baby too, so with a good budget and thrift shopping I think we can do it alone pretty easily. That's not to say we wouldn't welcome gifts, just that we won't make a registry and let people decide to do it on their own if they choose. 

*Names*. We've picked out a boy and girl name (and middle names). But I'm superstitious and won't share with anyone aside from DH. We agreed that the first name had to go well with our family name, so Ukrainian. BUT it had to be pronounceable in English or have an English equivalent or a close English short form or nickname from it. So we've managed to find names for both, and the middle names come from my family so that should keep my side happy. 

*knock on wood* I haven't thrown up since Christmas eve!!!! I've been close a few times and fairly nauseous but I've been able to hold it. And I'm finally feeling hungry again. I have no desire for any one food, nor do I enjoy what I'm eating... but it doesn't feel like I'm forcing myself to eat any more which is nice all on its own. I still have aversions to meat, cheese and fried things but I'm managing to find things that work. Meat in sauce seems to be ok including chicken wings... no especially chicken wings :haha:. Melted cheese on pizzas or cream cheese in a sandwich was ok. So I'm getting around the aversions slowly. (they do go away right????)

MW appt on Monday, hoping to hear the heart beat. And we're telling the family this weekend/Monday so wish us luck! My mother can be so insensitive sometimes so I'm preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. I started sharing at work. And I managed to actually avoid the rumour mill. I shocked everyone that I've told so far. And by mid next week the gossipers will have spilled the beans and the whole office will know and I won't need to make my rounds :) 

My sister FINALLY has a place of her own (she's been with us for about 8 months) and she moves out in 2 weeks w00t w00t! Just in time for me to binge clean and get ready for my MIL to visit from Ukraine for a month. I'm so excited for her to come. She's a busy woman so she hates to be still....so that will mean tidy apartment, and likely dinners when we get home from work more often than not. The best part... she doesn't speak any English and I only know a little bit of Ukrainian.... so everything will be filtered by DH :haha: I am trying to learn Ukrainian, and we plan to teach our kid(s) Ukrainian and English at home and then ideally French immersion at school (#CanadianProblems). So I know I'll learn as they do eventually. And when MIL comes to live with us for good I'll have full immersion in my own home so I can't not learn then!

Once MIL leaves, we'll start shopping for furniture and things. We need a new sofa because ours literally broke in the middle for some unknown reason. It's holding but not for much longer. So we're working on our budget and going to get the big things we need at once from Ikea to save on the delivery fee. Sofa, Crib & mattress, dresser or wardrobe (my dresser broke pretty much when I got it, but I made due until 2 months ago when one drawer completely fell apart beyond repair). So the wardrobe would suit me and DH and his dresser could go to baby. 

It's starting to sink in a little more that this is really happening. But I still don't have that warm fuzzy feeling yet. I'll get there. Though I do get warm and fuzzy feelings, but I know that's just gas :haha:

Ok I have a snuggle puppy beside me and it's time for bed. 

G'night ladies!!!


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies - I have lots to catch up on... 15 pages yikes!
Had my US last week, baby looks great but they did find 7 fibroids :(. Doesn't look like baby has a lot of room but dr said it should be ok. I was told to expect a painful pregnancy with the fibroids - great...
Speaking of pain, the last three days I have had severe pain in my lower left pelvic area. So bad that it hurts to stand, walk, sit and pee, and I can't find a comfortable sleeping position. I'm lucky to sleep 2 hours at a time thru the night because of the pain :(
Today was a little better - I was able to go to work for a bit but still struggled with pain. I have no idea what is causing it but I saw a different dr. The first day and he didn't seem to think it was a problem?!?
I just hope it goes away so I can start to move around like a normal person!
Oh yeah, new due date is July 4th :)
On a side note - did the baking soda test and no fizz... Will try again later to see f I get the same result!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

beachgal said:


> Hi ladies - I have lots to catch up on... 15 pages yikes!
> Had my US last week, baby looks great but they did find 7 fibroids :(. Doesn't look like baby has a lot of room but dr said it should be ok. I was told to expect a painful pregnancy with the fibroids - great...
> Speaking of pain, the last three days I have had severe pain in my lower left pelvic area. So bad that it hurts to stand, walk, sit and pee, and I can't find a comfortable sleeping position. I'm lucky to sleep 2 hours at a time thru the night because of the pain :(
> Today was a little better - I was able to go to work for a bit but still struggled with pain. I have no idea what is causing it but I saw a different dr. The first day and he didn't seem to think it was a problem?!?
> I just hope it goes away so I can start to move around like a normal person!
> Oh yeah, new due date is July 4th :)
> On a side note - did the baking soda test and no fizz... Will try again later to see f I get the same result!

this is funny said about the baking soda test.. i did it a few weeks ago and it was fizzing so much that it looked like a beer that was just pored so ok i figured definite boy if correct. well i tried this morning going i wounder if it will be the same. well no fiz at all. which means girl.. lol im confused. and optimistic. routing for a girl but happy with either.


----------



## Libbysmum

beach gal sounds a bit like a UTI? hope it heals up for you soon.


----------



## beachgal

I thought so too libbysmum but the doctor said my urine was clear? I'm going to book an appt with my normal doctor next week to get a 2nd opinion. 
I need to start figuring out what the heck I need to buy for baby. Any good checklists out there to go off of? I'm hoping to buy some things second hand and save a bit of money!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so far i have made two blankets. one for if it is a boyhttps://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/480818_125528754255459_1709149082_n_zpsbdb04b0f.jpg and then if its a girl 
https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/63736_3517111466472_1762206535_n_zpsfdc4f8bc.jpg my daughter says i need to make another one though because she wants it. lol. she keeps using it past few days in the living room. these are more for when the baby is a little older and will play on the floor area, im gonna do more of the ones for when it is first born. in softer yarn. right now im trying to finish up a Jacobs ladder afghan im making for my mother in law before i can start making any more baby stuff.


----------



## Xxenssial

Wow they are pretty blankets. my gran has knitted us a beautiful shall as well. time seems to be passing quite quickly at the moment.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning everyone, hope you are all feeling well :) 

Its amazing that so many people are starting to feel their babies move, cant wait to feel mine! 

We still have no idea what name we are going to use, we came up with lists of names we quite like and the plan was to gradually start narrowing it down. I dont think we have gone back to look at it for ages though. 

Showers - we dont really do them in the UK. My friend did mention having a joint one for me & another friend but I feel a little uncomfortable with the idea. I dont mind people handing down things they dont need any more or buying a present for bean, but the idea of a party just for people to buy me things just doesnt feel right. 




oneandtwo said:


> Well I wasnt for sure before but it is legit now, I have been feeling baby from the OUTSIDE!! I can feel it very easily now and it thumps pretty hard. Tried to get DH to feel it but his hands arent very sensitive, im hoping within the next couple days he'll feel it too.
> 
> Such a relief, I was nervous about our ultrasound on monday but with the frequency of movement, i feel much better!

What excellent news x 



donna noble said:


> That is cool! The doctor today told me not to expect to feel anything until after 20 weeks but I swear I feel movement and it's not just gas!

Great news x 



Libbysmum said:


> Had a terrible night with heart burn and having to literally make a run for the bathroom where I was dry reaching for about 15 minutes...calling DH for help was no use...he slept through my trauma. When I got back in bed I was so angry and upset and was like "Thanks heaps for all your help!" Then he said I was insane thinking he should help when obviously he was asleep. That just made me more emotional and I cried my eyes out. I just felt like I could have choked to death and he wouldn't have even known. I figure next time I get heartburn I will just spew all over him and then maybe he will take notice.LOL :)

Aww that sounds horrible, hope you are feeling better soon x 



myra said:


> :wave:I have some catching up to do on this thread..I haven't been on here responding much because I needed to get to a better space of mind...
> 
> AFM, its been a hard couple of days since that STUPID STUPID doctor told me (over the phone at that) that I was starting to miscarry!!! It's hard to stay positive when a trained professional tells you that your pregnancy is highly unlikely to continue!
> 
> My own doc called yesterday and helped answer some questions. She also scheduled a scan for next Friday to look at my cervix length (they can only assess that once you're at least 16 weeks). She said I could come to the office anytime-even every day- to listen to the baby's heartbeat and be reassured that things are ok.
> 
> I had another 5 hours of bad contractions last night & I started to think that was it :nope: ...but they subsided by 11pm and bleeding stayed light. I called my doc's office this morning and explained about the new contractions. The nurse said its possible they are caused by my body trying to expel more clots or being irritated by blood collecting in the uterus. I asked if we could move up our scan to today instead of waiting til next Friday.
> 
> So we got in this afternoon and baby is just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The clot is also slightly decreased in size. The nurse said we should be reassured by this and to try and be cautiously optimistic. There's no guarantee that everything will turn out ok but the outlook is so much better now. I can't even begin to explain the relief I feel. :D
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I truly believe prayers and wishes DO make a difference.

Such fantastic news! I am so pleased to hear everything is fine, must be such a relief! :happydance:



tsyhanochka said:


> *knock on wood* I haven't thrown up since Christmas eve!!!! I've been close a few times and fairly nauseous but I've been able to hold it. And I'm finally feeling hungry again. I have no desire for any one food, nor do I enjoy what I'm eating... but it doesn't feel like I'm forcing myself to eat any more which is nice all on its own. I still have aversions to meat, cheese and fried things but I'm managing to find things that work. Meat in sauce seems to be ok including chicken wings... no especially chicken wings :haha:. Melted cheese on pizzas or cream cheese in a sandwich was ok. So I'm getting around the aversions slowly. (they do go away right????)
> 
> MW appt on Monday, hoping to hear the heart beat. And we're telling the family this weekend/Monday so wish us luck! My mother can be so insensitive sometimes so I'm preparing for the worst but hoping for the best. I started sharing at work. And I managed to actually avoid the rumour mill. I shocked everyone that I've told so far. And by mid next week the gossipers will have spilled the beans and the whole office will know and I won't need to make my rounds :)
> 
> 
> Ok I have a snuggle puppy beside me and it's time for bed.
> 
> G'night ladies!!!


Good to hear you are feeling better now :) Best of luck with your scan on Monday hope you can hear the heart and all is OK. 



beachgal said:


> Hi ladies - I have lots to catch up on... 15 pages yikes!
> Had my US last week, baby looks great but they did find 7 fibroids :(. Doesn't look like baby has a lot of room but dr said it should be ok. I was told to expect a painful pregnancy with the fibroids - great...
> Speaking of pain, the last three days I have had severe pain in my lower left pelvic area. So bad that it hurts to stand, walk, sit and pee, and I can't find a comfortable sleeping position. I'm lucky to sleep 2 hours at a time thru the night because of the pain :(
> Today was a little better - I was able to go to work for a bit but still struggled with pain. I have no idea what is causing it but I saw a different dr. The first day and he didn't seem to think it was a problem?!?
> I just hope it goes away so I can start to move around like a normal person!
> Oh yeah, new due date is July 4th :)
> On a side note - did the baking soda test and no fizz... Will try again later to see f I get the same result!

Sounds painful! Hope it does get better for you x


----------



## donna noble

I must say I'm very envious of you ladies that are already buying stuff and picking names. I'm too scared for any of that. Logic tells me at this point the chance of losing this baby is very small. But my emotions tell me otherwise. Im worried now more than ever. I think because I never expected to get this far. It's all so new to me and very very scary. I think almost everyone here already has kids so has been through this before. Not me so it is extra scary!


----------



## oneandtwo

donna noble said:


> I must say I'm very envious of you ladies that are already buying stuff and picking names. I'm too scared for any of that. Logic tells me at this point the chance of losing this baby is very small. But my emotions tell me otherwise. Im worried now more than ever. I think because I never expected to get this far. It's all so new to me and very very scary. I think almost everyone here already has kids so has been through this before. Not me so it is extra scary!

I was that terrified with my third. We.started buying things once we found out gender but I kept everything in its original packaging and put up til we.came home from the hospital. Having the miscarriages between my second and him made me completely terrified, I just waited for something to happen, nothing did though and between the three he was my easiest pregnancy.

You'dbe surprised at how helpful it is to look for.names, "shop" for baby (we have yet to buy anything but have been looking at things we need). It helps me feel like things are a bit more real. *hug*


----------



## oneandtwo

Beachgal-did they check your ovaries? I had a polycystic ovary with my last pregnancy and it was extremely painful. My ovary looked like Swiss cheese and was twice the size of what it should be.


----------



## misshastings

Hello everyone, don't come on here very much but wanted to let you all know that i've booked a private gender scan!

We will be 17+ 3 and i'm so so excited. Our hospital scan isn't until we are 21 weeks and i just couldn't wait any longer!

Going for our private scan on the 3rd of Feb - only 29 more days :) x


----------



## sue_88

misshastings said:


> Hello everyone, don't come on here very much but wanted to let you all know that i've booked a private gender scan!
> 
> We will be 17+ 3 and i'm so so excited. Our hospital scan isn't until we are 21 weeks and i just couldn't wait any longer!
> 
> Going for our private scan on the 3rd of Feb - only 29 more days :) x

Yay me too! Mines on the 4th :) not long to wait now :) x


----------



## tlh97990

Sw33tp3a said:


> we have a show here called Revenge( our favorite) and one of the characters name is Declan and it has been one i have liked since i heard it

love that show!!!



myra said:


> :wave:I have some catching up to do on this thread..I haven't been on here responding much because I needed to get to a better space of mind...
> 
> *Maks*- glad to hear the clot is gone!
> 
> *Dove and Alice*- yay for great scans!
> 
> *Becca*- CUTE announcement! What kind of responses did you get from your friends?
> 
> *Bellum*- the news sounds more positive when you have all the info. best wishes for your little one to be perfectly healthy!
> 
> *June*- sorry you had such a bad time coming off the meds! I hope you're able to get back on and that they can give you some quick relief!
> 
> *Lib*- sorry you had a rough night and DH was so unsupportive! How would he feel if he had to deal with all these pieces of pregnancy?!
> 
> *Caro*- I had an irritated throat last night and finally tried warm water with honey/lemon and that did the trick. Hope yours is feeling better!
> 
> AFM, its been a hard couple of days since that STUPID STUPID doctor told me (over the phone at that) that I was starting to miscarry!!! It's hard to stay positive when a trained professional tells you that your pregnancy is highly unlikely to continue!
> 
> My own doc called yesterday and helped answer some questions. She also scheduled a scan for next Friday to look at my cervix length (they can only assess that once you're at least 16 weeks). She said I could come to the office anytime-even every day- to listen to the baby's heartbeat and be reassured that things are ok.
> 
> I had another 5 hours of bad contractions last night & I started to think that was it :nope: ...but they subsided by 11pm and bleeding stayed light. I called my doc's office this morning and explained about the new contractions. The nurse said its possible they are caused by my body trying to expel more clots or being irritated by blood collecting in the uterus. I asked if we could move up our scan to today instead of waiting til next Friday.
> 
> So we got in this afternoon and baby is just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The clot is also slightly decreased in size. The nurse said we should be reassured by this and to try and be cautiously optimistic. There's no guarantee that everything will turn out ok but the outlook is so much better now. I can't even begin to explain the relief I feel. :D
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I truly believe prayers and wishes DO make a difference.


i cant believe they told you that by phone! im glad everything is ok though!



misshastings said:


> Hello everyone, don't come on here very much but wanted to let you all know that i've booked a private gender scan!
> 
> We will be 17+ 3 and i'm so so excited. Our hospital scan isn't until we are 21 weeks and i just couldn't wait any longer!
> 
> Going for our private scan on the 3rd of Feb - only 29 more days :) x

yay! so exciting. my gender scan wont be until the end of february i don't want to wait that long but i haven't looked into how much private scans cost yet


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies!! Feeling a lot better today. Been taking my meds round the clock again and it's helping a lot. I've come to the determination that I might be taking these meds for most of my pregnancy :( DH thinks its a girl because of how sick I've been. I had hyperemesis with my daughter but not my son. I think by this point I wasn't even sick anymore with my son. 

We have some names we like but only have a middle name picked for a girl. Claire will be the girls middle name.

Girls first names we like: Gabrielle, Emma, Ainsley ( but DH isn't sold on it)
Boys: Gavin and I like Declan

It's been really hard finding boys names we like.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies hope everyone is feeling okay this morning :) I got dressed this morning and couldn't resist the urge to take a picture of my little belly and just though I would share :) so here's my 14w4d bump

Posting from my phone and picture won't turn the right way...grr
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tsyhanochka

Donna we picked names before we were expecting. If we buy anything we will also keep it in the package with receipts attached. I likely won't let things get set up until we are in the 3rd tri. Still very nervous for no good reason. I'm trying to get better but I just can't shake it.

Junemomma my coworker was on meds the whole time. She was sick with her first but opted not to take the pills then...wishing she had. She has one of each now and she said she felt the same for both. So who knows.

HUGS


----------



## Sw33tp3a

proud armywife its ok we have tilted heads for a reason. nice bump*


----------



## SugarBeth

junemomma09 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Feeling a lot better today. Been taking my meds round the clock again and it's helping a lot. I've come to the determination that I might be taking these meds for most of my pregnancy :( DH thinks its a girl because of how sick I've been. I had hyperemesis with my daughter but not my son. I think by this point I wasn't even sick anymore with my son.
> 
> We have some names we like but only have a middle name picked for a girl. Claire will be the girls middle name.
> 
> Girls first names we like: Gabrielle, Emma, Ainsley ( but DH isn't sold on it)
> Boys: Gavin and I like Declan
> 
> It's been really hard finding boys names we like.

Love Emma Claire! Very Pretty. 


tsyhanochka said:


> Donna we picked names before we were expecting.
> 
> HUGS

We also picked our names before conceiving. That way we know we love the name for years instead of only a few weeks or months.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh guys :( it's barely 1pm and I've already thrown up twice today. My little girl is being really sweet to me but hubby was up till 6am trying to make something on the computer work so he's not even out of bed yet!!! Not what I was hoping for from my Saturday. 

We watched 'What to Expect When You're Expecting' last night.... I know which pregnant lady I am!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh *Becca *that's horrid! I hope the vomiting stops soon for you. I'm so very happy each day that passes when I haven't. Coming up on 2 weeks vomit free for me! Can you steep some ginger or lemon and try that? For me I found both very helpful. Ginger was my savior. I am so glad I didn't need medication for my sickness.

I've also seen What to Expect... I'm pretty sure I'm Elizabeth Banks at her meltdown point already LOL (where the hell is that pregnancy glow anyway??!?!?!)

*Alice *I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you... I think you said you were looking at triple bunks and stuff... would something like this work in your largest room and then you and DH take a smaller room (if you haven't already) https://pinterest.com/pin/268456827759354177/


----------



## sue_88

tsyhanochka said:


> *Alice *I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you... I think you said you were looking at triple bunks and stuff... would something like this work in your largest room and then you and DH take a smaller room (if you haven't already) https://pinterest.com/pin/268456827759354177/

WOW!!!!! oh my word........that is a bedroom every kid would dream of, it's amazing!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tsyhanochka* - I've tried ginger but I can't bear the smell... or the taste! I'm helpless. LoL I even went off ginger snaps during my last pregnancy and have never been able to have one again. I bought a different brand of ginger ale last night and a few fresh lemons that I plan to put in all my water so I'm hoping something helps. 

I'm kinda nervous about the high possibility of this being a boy now... I hope that I'm not so stressed that it's combining with hormones to make my sickness worse! I think I just need some alone time to focus and stretch... maybe find some nice slow prenatal yoga, but since my OH is on holiday from work he thinks that he shouldn't have to do anything... he's a really great guy but sometimes he's just so clueless.... when do I get a vacation? NEVER. 

That bedroom is kinda awesome... reminds me of a zoo.. if I had three boys I might want some bars on those cages... hehehee!!


----------



## sue_88

Becca so sorry youve been poorly. Glad you've got your little one looking over you.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.

You may notice from my signature I have finally settled on names, Millie never even entered my head and then my wonderful friend suggested it today for me and I have fallen in love. :) So exciting!!


----------



## caro103

aww Sue i love the name Millie, but I called my cat that :haha:

Becca, why you scared you might be having a boy hun? hope you feel better soon!!

still not a clue on names here :wacko:, people keep guessing boy from my scan pics bit I'm feeling soooo different from my DS son's pregnancy i'm really not convinced! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Becca so sorry youve been poorly. Glad you've got your little one looking over you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> You may notice from my signature I have finally settled on names, Millie never even entered my head and then my wonderful friend suggested it today for me and I have fallen in love. :) So exciting!!

Aww thanks Sue. I hear hubby moving around upstairs and the little one just ran up there so I think he's finally up and I may get a bit of a break for a few minutes!

Millie is lovely! I have a ton of girls names that OH will never let me use like Callista, Veronica, Addington, Cordelia, etc Veronica and Addington are both family names. 

The only easy part about having a boy is that we're down to 2 names one he wants and one I want! However, he originally liked mine more so I'm sticking to my guns this time since he got final say on the girl's name!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I would be find having kids share the room even if they weren't the same sex. I really believe kids each getting their own room can be over rated. I was raised an only child so I hope to have at least 2 kids. DH said we'd need a much bigger place and I said "Please, I know a family of 5 kids that grew up in a 2 bedroom apartment... we'll manage" So he's come around on that I think. 

I'm nervous about having a boy and so is DH... he thinks it would turn out just like him and he knows that means lots of work and worry for both of us LOL But at the same time it could turn out like me and be a shy bookworm who we have to bribe to go out and play with other kids............so somewhere in the middle would be ok too I guess :haha:

I'm big on not finding out the sex of the baby until birth because I don't want everyone to assign gender stereotypes on my kid before it even gets a chance to breathe. Not to say that I'll go so far as to raise a gender neutral kid (there was a story of a local family who did that, and it's not practical or healthy IMO). But I'm fine if my girl wants to play rough and tumble with trucks and mud and if my boy wants to be gentle and play princess teaparty or if they are girly girls or manly boys or balance of both. I want my kid to find out who they are first before anyone tells them who they should be. I always felt a weird that I didn't like to wear makeup or heels and I was told I wasn't a 'normal girl' for many different reasons over the years. So that's my 2 cents. (we were talking about this on another thread I'm on which is why I'm going on a tangent here)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro103* - I'm not entirely sure. First time around I was positive it was going to boy and I wasn't the slightest bit worried... but now... I don't know. I just adore my little girl sooo much and I see all the crazy boys at playgroups, and I don't know anything about little boys... and I have all the girl stuff... see it's all mostly trivial stuff that I'm sure I'll be able to get over. But there's a few biggies like, what if I don't bond with him as well as I did my girl?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tsyhanochka *- My little girls wants to be batman one day and a sparkly princess the next. She was supergirl for halloween, all her pjs are batman/spiderman/superman and yet 2 days ago she had a breakdown because I wouldn't let her sleep in her princess dress. *Grins* I LOVE IT!


----------



## tsyhanochka

BeccaMichelle said:


> *tsyhanochka *- My little girls wants to be batman one day and a sparkly princess the next. She was supergirl for halloween, all her pjs are batman/spiderman/superman and yet 2 days ago she had a breakdown because I wouldn't let her sleep in her princess dress. *Grins* I LOVE IT!

that's just it! I want my kid to be who they are. I have honestly known too many people who say that girls must be girls and boys are boys... in that very ridged sense (sorry if some ladies on here feel that way but I'm just sharing my thoughts please share yours). But not letting a kid express themselves just seems not fair or natural for me. Maybe I really am the hippie earthy crunchy person may family all thinks that I am :coffee:


----------



## oneandtwo

Oh my, i cannot.get enough of banana peppers! they are sooo yummy! I've eaten almost a full jar since yesterday!


----------



## caro103

BeccaMichelle said:


> *caro103* - I'm not entirely sure. First time around I was positive it was going to boy and I wasn't the slightest bit worried... but now... I don't know. I just adore my little girl sooo much and I see all the crazy boys at playgroups, and I don't know anything about little boys... and I have all the girl stuff... see it's all mostly trivial stuff that I'm sure I'll be able to get over. But there's a few biggies like, what if I don't bond with him as well as I did my girl?

aww :hugs:, I can assure you little boys are just ace!! i reckon those worries are normal just for a 2nd child, as you can't imagine loving another child as much as the one you already have, but we will :D xx


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> Oh *Becca *that's horrid! I hope the vomiting stops soon for you. I'm so very happy each day that passes when I haven't. Coming up on 2 weeks vomit free for me! Can you steep some ginger or lemon and try that? For me I found both very helpful. Ginger was my savior. I am so glad I didn't need medication for my sickness.
> 
> I've also seen What to Expect... I'm pretty sure I'm Elizabeth Banks at her meltdown point already LOL (where the hell is that pregnancy glow anyway??!?!?!)
> 
> *Alice *I saw this on Pinterest and thought of you... I think you said you were looking at triple bunks and stuff... would something like this work in your largest room and then you and DH take a smaller room (if you haven't already) https://pinterest.com/pin/268456827759354177/

oh wow that is amazing!

The problem is that even our master bedroom is long but narrow. It's about 18 foot long, but only about 9 foot wide. And it has a strange slanting ceiling which makes things a bit awkward :

(old photos - this is from when we first moved in, when DS2 was still sharing our room)

looking towards the window


with the window behind you
we now have a little table next to that wardrobe (where all that mess is), and cupboard at the side of the bed just next to the table


That amazing set up you've posted looks like it would work best in a large square room.

And DH is REALLLLLY reluctant for us to switch rooms anyway :dohh: 



This is what I've got to work with then :

the 2nd bedroom :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_1584.jpg

at the side of the bunks there is some space where we've currently got toy boxes - this shows what it used to look like when there was a double bed in there instead of bunks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_0623.jpg

and then there's the little room :





we're thinking, if the little one is a girl, DD will just go in the bunks with the little one, once the little one is no longer in our room, in the 2nd bedroom.

We'll probably get some low bunks for the 3rd bedroom for DS1 and DS2 - we can't get high ones because of that cupboard above the bed. Will probably have to be feet-end under the cupboards I suppose.


If, however, the new baby is a boy, we'll just probably have to go for something like this in the 2nd bedroom :

https://www.pinebed.co.uk/wpimages/wpa9ac8f67_05_06.jpg

which is nowhere near as fancy as what you've posted, but at least it'll fit in the room.

And then have DD on her own in the 3rd bedroom


I _think_ anyway!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I see the space thing you mean. I could see some custom space being possible but if you're DH is reluctant to give up the big room there's only so much you can do.

I still really love the triple bunk though, I just saw those fun ones and thought hey, if you had room to customize... but there are some cute built into the wall double/triple bunks on pinterest, not so fancy of course (who has money for stuff like that anyway??) I liked the in wall beds because they put curtains on them to give the kids private space, kind of like bunks in submarines you see in movies! 

anyway, thanks for sharing photos of your space. When my sister leaves and we tidy up from her I'll show you what we have to work with. Since we rent we can't really do much beyond furniture but there's potential there for a loft bed(s) to maximize floor space. I'm really interested in stretching this apartment out until we can afford a house of our own. Which means I'll have to get creative eventually. And I'm so far from creative it hurts...

Edit:
And I've started trying to get into pinterest again... and then I found these https://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=triple+bunk+beds some are pretty much the one you shared *Alice*, but a few other variations and of course the crazy expensive looking ones.


----------



## pambolina21

Hello Ladies! I hope I can join you! I'm 12 weeks and 4 days (I think)...lol...I have my next appt on the 11th and I am hoping my doc will do an U/S and maybe take a peek and see if we can tell gender at all 

How are you ladies doing?

OH...and I am due on July 16th! This is my 3rd pregnancy!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Welcome Pambolina! 

That's my new EDD as well. Congrats!


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> Edit:
> And I've started trying to get into pinterest again... and then I found these https://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=triple+bunk+beds some are pretty much the one you shared *Alice*, but a few other variations and of course the crazy expensive looking ones.

I LOVE some of those. I bet some are so expensive though. It's so hard to be creative on a budget, and when working with a not-entirely-massive-room.

I guess I've got a while to save up yet though, as the little-'un will probably be in with us for a good 12-18 months.

Besdes it might be a girl lol, in which case I don't need a triple set.


----------



## pambolina21

Thank you!  I will be having a C-section so of course July 16th isn't set in stone....lol...I am going to beg my doctor to let the baby bake as long as possible and as close to my due date as possible....but I'm not giving my hopes up...if he insists on doing the C-section 2 weeks prior then I am looking at an early July delivery (probably the first week)


----------



## tsyhanochka

alicecooper said:


> I LOVE some of those. I bet some are so expensive though. It's so hard to be creative on a budget, and when working with a not-entirely-massive-room.
> 
> I guess I've got a while to save up yet though, as the little-'un will probably be in with us for a good 12-18 months.
> 
> Besides it might be a girl lol, in which case I don't need a triple set.


hopefully it's a girl and all will be ok....since it wasn't planned it would be nice if at least that went in your favour ;)

But if you knew a handy person you could possibly even build your own set with some help that would work in your space. and saving up is also an option, esp if you had to order custom for the space. My coworker lives in a tiny one bedroom condo with her husband and toddler, they are making it work and just got a loft bed for themselves. They searched for quite some time since they have low ceilings so not all of the ones they found would work. But she's thrifty and so I know she must have gotten a good deal. 

I should start getting ready. My BFF is having her birthday party and I'm hoping to eat something at the pub... we'll see if I can! Thankfully there are 2 other preggos there so I'll be in good sober company :coffee:


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning...I didn't vomit last night! Hooray! 
Welcome new pregnant ladies! * Pambolina* you remind me so much of my friends in Texas. We were visiting them in June before we got pregnant. Took our at the time 10mth old on an epic road trip from one side of usa to the other over the I-10. :thumbup:
*Alice* I noticed the slanted roof in the photo you posted. Are a lot of homes in England like that? I stayed with a friend in London who had a similar layout a few years ago.
*Becca*- totally understand about the boy/girl thing. I am freaked out about how to do the parenting of a son. I am sure I am going to be fine and part of me really wants to have a son for my DH...I know he already thinks of it as a boy baby. Sorry about the vomits too. It is hard to get things done when you are not well. We have our rent inspection tomorrow and it looks like a tornado has run down the hallway. I have no idea how to clean the place up without killing myself with lethargy. All I managed yesterday was the dishes, a couple of loads of laundry and changed the bed sheets and that was only cause DD slept for 2 hours rather than her usual 1 hour.:sleep:
DH is working...again...so wont be around to help. When he gets home he said he would mow down the weeds in the yard. But it has been raining so no sure how well it will cut when wet.

All the best for upcoming scans! I have a few weeks wait before we know the gender. We are planning a trip away for a few days right on when we would get the scan so will wait til 19-20 weeks before we go get it done.:shrug: 

Will have to jump off here and do some cleaning before the morning passes me by and DD gets too crazy. :kiss:


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE some of those. I bet some are so expensive though. It's so hard to be creative on a budget, and when working with a not-entirely-massive-room.
> 
> I guess I've got a while to save up yet though, as the little-'un will probably be in with us for a good 12-18 months.
> 
> Besides it might be a girl lol, in which case I don't need a triple set.
> 
> 
> hopefully it's a girl and all will be ok....since it wasn't planned it would be nice if at least that went in your favour ;)
> 
> But if you knew a handy person you could possibly even build your own set with some help that would work in your space. and saving up is also an option, esp if you had to order custom for the space. My coworker lives in a tiny one bedroom condo with her husband and toddler, they are making it work and just got a loft bed for themselves. They searched for quite some time since they have low ceilings so not all of the ones they found would work. But she's thrifty and so I know she must have gotten a good deal.Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't know anybody handy, but if I save up I guess I could get a carpenter to do it for us or something.

I don't really mind if it's a boy or a girl. We'll manage either way I suppose ;)




Libbysmum said:


> *Alice* I noticed the slanted roof in the photo you posted. Are a lot of homes in England like that? I stayed with a friend in London who had a similar layout a few years ago.:

I don't think it's that common really. It's because the front of our house is an odd shape :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/SAM_0459.jpg

so that slanting roof means that we have a slanting ceiling in our master bedroom.
It's a bit annoying but oh well.

Our last house wasn't like that at all :


(this is our last house - from when we had it on the market a couple of years ago)

https://www.zoopla.co.uk/property-history/9-oakdene-way/leeds/ls17-8xr/13119977

nor was the house before - it was just a back-to-back mid-row victorian terrace. No slanting roof at all.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

alice they are both beautiful houses.


----------



## JJsmom

BeccaMichelle said:


> *caro103* - I'm not entirely sure. First time around I was positive it was going to boy and I wasn't the slightest bit worried... but now... I don't know. I just adore my little girl sooo much and I see all the crazy boys at playgroups, and I don't know anything about little boys... and I have all the girl stuff... see it's all mostly trivial stuff that I'm sure I'll be able to get over. But there's a few biggies like, what if I don't bond with him as well as I did my girl?

Becca, I have a boy right now and I have to say, most boys I know are the biggest momma's boys there are! I only know "boys" but even with that I don't know if I know all that with my son having a disability. He is ADHD with behavioral problems. Thank goodness he is finally acting like a normal kid and not a wild child! We do have him on a very low dose of medicine at this point but he was on a higher dose and one time and it made him more aggressive and also a zombie and I told the doc it had to go. Between his low dose of meds and finally a good school that works with him he is becoming a normal child. He always felt like no one wanted him because that's how the schools would treat him. This one he's at now, they tell them they want him and tell him no matter how he acts he will still continue to come back. This year he's completely different going there and he has been continuously praised there! Of course he has his moments, BUT like I tell him, we ALL have our moments! So he's beginning to finally understand!

Sorry kind of went off subject there. But I am hoping for a girl this time around. I have a feeling it's a girl but I'm not taking that feeling to heart. I will love our baby no matter the gender and he/she will be just a rough houser if they want to be as we are as a family! My son said he wants a younger brother to teach him how to beat up on his uncle. But I told him even if it's a girl he can still teach her! I was a tomboy growing up. I was the one who went fishing and hunting with my dad and my brother grew up not wanting to do anything but sit inside all day. Boys can be very fun!!! The bond will be strong between mother and son!


----------



## SugarBeth

I can identify with you, Becca! I'm not worried to have a boy, but I definitely identify myself as a girls' mommy. I love that my dd is so girly. She likes to have her her done, she likes pink things and Disney and big doll houses. I love all the super girly stuff! 

In comparison, boy stuff looks boring. Boring colors of mainly dark colors for car seats and such, toys aren't as exciting, clothes aren't as cute and rufflely! But there's also charm in getting to experience both sides and have one of each, so I'm excited for either!


----------



## alicecooper

Sw33tp3a said:


> alice they are both beautiful houses.

thanks hun.

I really miss our last one tbh, it's the one I grew up in. We had to sell it because of financial problems, so the one we're in now is a bit smaller (and worth less than half).

But no matter. It'll do. I wasn't quite expecting to have 4 kids but with a squeeze we'll get by. People used to get by with a lot more people in a lot smaller houses I suppose.


Becca and Libby'smum - I didn't know what to expect either when we had DS1 as I was used to only having DD, but honestly they're not harder than girls. If anything they're easier when it comes to nappy changes lol.
My DD has always been very independent, but my DSes (especially DS1) are much more into being molly-coddled.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

caro103 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *caro103* - I'm not entirely sure. First time around I was positive it was going to boy and I wasn't the slightest bit worried... but now... I don't know. I just adore my little girl sooo much and I see all the crazy boys at playgroups, and I don't know anything about little boys... and I have all the girl stuff... see it's all mostly trivial stuff that I'm sure I'll be able to get over. But there's a few biggies like, what if I don't bond with him as well as I did my girl?
> 
> aww :hugs:, I can assure you little boys are just ace!! i reckon those worries are normal just for a 2nd child, as you can't imagine loving another child as much as the one you already have, but we will :D xxClick to expand...

You're probably right... it's probably a lot of second child angst spilling over. Everyone says love multiples but I'm still worried... I spend soo much of every day, every minute and so much of the night with my daughter that I don't know where I'm going to find the time for another. I'm sure I can do it. Doesn't keep me from worrying about it though! I love her soooo much.

My husband is not much of a man's man. (kinda a genius though) He's a software engineer with a video game habit. No sports, doesn't do DIY etc etc... He was picked on and bullied in school. My brother on the other hand did football, baseball and joined the Marines.. I am kinda looking forward to teaching him how to be a GOOD man. Kind but strong. I've heard so many horror stories of guys who grow up to marry women who put so much distance between the sons and their families. I don't want him to be a momma's boy but I still want to see him! I know that girls are so much more likely to still be friends with their mothers when they grow up. 

*Libbysmum* - roadtrip across America with a 10 month old? You are far braver than I!


----------



## Libbysmum

Update: The dishes are done, and I swept and mopped floors...I won't recognize the place soon!
Becca- totally agree! Think my organisational skills will have to up a level or two...the only way to manage things. I love my DD but yes she is a handful and takes up 90% of my time. Some days I beg my DH if I can go shower just to have some "me" time for a few moments.


----------



## Libbysmum

here is a link some good stuff on here if you have time to read through it all.
https://theorganisedhousewife.com.au/


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> here is a link some good stuff on here if you have time to read through it all.
> https://theorganisedhousewife.com.au/

LOL I'll think about getting organized when I stop vomiting. *laughs* 

Earlier tonight I told hubby I was taking a break and that J was all his. 40 minutes later he comes storming upstairs hollering that he needs me. I head downstairs. There's something small and pink that looks spit up on the kitchen floor and hubby is in a panic. He says Jessie pulled her chair over to the cabinets looking for candy. The medicine cabinet was open. He was upset and wanted me to find out what she'd gotten into and then spit out. I got down and smelled it. It was yogurt from a little earlier. She'd spilled it. She hadn't gotten anything out of the cupboard (THANKFULLY) we had a long talk with her, and then OH told me that this is why I can never die because what would he do without me. *sigh* Who knew you'd have to baby proof the upper cabinets in the kitchen? 

Off to watch the Dr. Who Christmas special. :)


----------



## donna noble

Oh you are gonna love it Becca Michelle!


----------



## Libbysmum

Becca- LoL I can totally relate. My DD ate some of my cocoa butter cream that she took out of my handbag moments after I had asked DH to watch her while I took a shower. Men are big at panic mode! Last night I was talking on phone with my sister and DH grabbed DD to have a hug and DD wasn't in the mood for a hug so flung herself as she does and her head hit the wall...I had to hang up the phone to deal with it. LOL :) I am thinking will take DD out of the house this afternoon after her nap so the place stays reasonably tidy. Right now I am having a mug of moca before she wakes from her nap. 
We may move house in March. I am pondering what to do about packing. Would love to just do a big declutter and just keep the basics but DH doesn't seem to like throwing anything away especially stuff we were given. I been telling him the fan downstairs needs to go in the trash as it doesn't work for over 2 years...he says to me the other night...oh you were right babe- that fan downstairs doesn't work! LOL I had to laugh.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

2 trimester bumphttps://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/537286_3521096606098_38381821_n_zps05f97913.jpg
i have been loosing weight. down 16 pnds. but im still eating. im over weight so im not complaining. my bump is still there and growing. im mostly loosing in my legs and every were else.


----------



## Jsmom5

Oh i love seeing baby bumps! I dont have one yet, still early. But i am bloated all the time. Lol.

I haven't bought or even thought of buying any baby items yet. I will wait till third tri & after the baby shower. This is my second, my daughter is 6, so it is a must here to have another baby shower. Not looking forward to it as i dont like the attention. But i do enjoy it, just not the spotlight.

We are really hoping for a boy this time, but we would love another girl too though...lol. We do have a few names picked out. With our last, we didnt come up with a name until the last month. 

Cant wait to find what we are having....maybe by march?


----------



## beachgal

My 12 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## alicecooper

loving all the bump pictures.

I think I need that organised housewife website too! I never seem to find the time to get anything done. Well...I do when the kids are at school, but since it has been the Christmas hols and the kids have been at home all day, they've been taking up a lot of my time.

I used to try and follow the Flylady website www.flylady.net but that went out of the window a long time ago.

Got my next midwife appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Lauki

I've really gotten the second trimester rush of energy. I have been feeling so down and without energy the last three months, but I feel so much better now! It's easier to keep the house clean and not let all the little jobs build up so much.

I'm also a bit apprehensive of having a boy. I love being a girlies mummy. And my hubby really isn't your typical masculine man (hope he doesn't read this, haha!). He also likes his computers, works in IT, loves his games and doesn't do sports or workouts or anything. He likes DIY though, so that's a massive help! 
That said, I know I would love having a boy just as much, it's just so unknown!

I'm looking for a bunkbed that can be converted in two single beds. But no idea where to find one!


----------



## caro103

aww gorgeous bumps! i must take some pics, had taken loads last time by now :blush:

ooh we made our first baby purchases yesterday! we don't need much as i kept all DS's stuff and his big stuff is gender neutral. But we've bought a crib this time and i got some newborn vests in the sale :). Other than that i think we only need a swing and a sling! so strange to not have to buy tones of stuff this time!

we;re moving soon too though so gonna be majorly stressful getting a new house sorted in time for this babies arrival :/ xx


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom5 said:


> Oh i love seeing baby bumps! I dont have one yet, still early. But i am bloated all the time. Lol.
> 
> I haven't bought or even thought of buying any baby items yet. I will wait till third tri & after the baby shower. This is my second, my daughter is 6, so it is a must here to have another baby shower. Not looking forward to it as i dont like the attention. But i do enjoy it, just not the spotlight.
> 
> We are really hoping for a boy this time, but we would love another girl too though...lol. We do have a few names picked out. With our last, we didnt come up with a name until the last month.
> 
> Cant wait to find what we are having....maybe by march?

They booked my gender ultrasound on 2/6. I will be 19 weeks. So maybe you'll find out before the end of February!! March just seems so far away!! I like looking forward to the next month instead of thinking about 2 months away. 

I'm loving the bumps too!! I still just look fat! Of course I am, but some have said that I'm starting to get a belly. I just say it's my insides being pushed up making room for the baby so it's poking out more at the top (my actual stomach) than the baby. LOL! They also tell me I'm looking pregnant in the face now. I guess I have the glow. I have felt the baby move once every day now for the last few days! It is usually around 4pm. It's just funny how around that one time of the day baby is extra active!


----------



## mvosse

Hello ladies!!! It's my birthday today, I'm off to church shortly, and then my OH is taking me out to lunch before I have to go to work, I hope, he's really tired, and our plans for "dates" never seem to work out. The bean woke me up at 6:30 this morning with his/her wiggling around, it TICKLED! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## alicecooper

mvosse said:


> Hello ladies!!! It's my birthday today, I'm off to church shortly, and then my OH is taking me out to lunch before I have to go to work, I hope, he's really tired, and our plans for "dates" never seem to work out. The bean woke me up at 6:30 this morning with his/her wiggling around, it TICKLED! Have a great day everyone!

happy birthday, have a great day x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Love all the bumps :) 

Good luck to anyone with an appt tomorrow. I also have a midwife check up and I'm so anxious to hear baby's heartbeat again. It's been six weeks since we saw bean on the ultrasound and I am super nervous!


----------



## oneandtwo

We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL

so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL
> 
> so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!

how old are your kids already? just out of curiosity


----------



## SugarBeth

12 weeks today! I'm finally getting somewhere now. The MS is getting better, which I'm so thankful for. Looks like I won't have a nightmarish vomiting pregnancy like last time! 

Sciatica has started though - really no fun at all!


----------



## tsyhanochka

SugarBeth said:


> Sciatica has started though - really no fun at all!

Oh mine too! Still get waves of nausea but vomit free since Christmas Eve!!!

Told Mom today. She's over the moon "about time" she said. And she is excited that I want my step father to be grandpa. I never felt right calling him dad but I always knew my kids would call him grandpa. He'll be excited. He is in the hospital waiting for a room at a nursing so this will lift his spirits I'm sure. And maybe even encourage him to get stronger! He has MS and had a stroke in the summer so he can't be home any more. He has depression so he really doesn't want to get better most of the time but maybe this will help give him something to focus on other than his condition.


----------



## alicecooper

tsyhanochka said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Sciatica has started though - really no fun at all!
> 
> Oh mine too! Still get waves of nausea but vomit free since Christmas Eve!!!
> 
> Told Mom today. She's over the moon "about time" she said. And she is excited that I want my step father to be grandpa. I never felt right calling him dad but I always knew my kids would call him grandpa. He'll be excited. He is in the hospital waiting for a room at a nursing so this will lift his spirits I'm sure. And maybe even encourage him to get stronger! He has MS and had a stroke in the summer so he can't be home any more. He has depression so he really doesn't want to get better most of the time but maybe this will help give him something to focus on other than his condition.Click to expand...

I just call my step-mother "June" but my kids call her "grandma June" and think of her as a grandmother figure.

TBH I've never gotten along with her that much but we're amicably civil I guess.

I'm glad your mom is so happy :)


----------



## Breadsticks

I feel like I've missed a lot! 

I am actually hoping for a boy! :haha: My husband is not the manly-man type either, we are both nerdy gamer people (him moreso than me, I usually don't game by myself, only co-op with him) but we also LOVE sports. We live in a college town and go to as many games as we can :thumbup: Anyway, I will be happy with either, but I have more experience raising a boy since my little brother was born when I was in high school. Also, I am a tomboy and have been since I was pretty young! I don't wear make-up and would have no clue what to do if my little girl wanted a make-over :haha: I have no fashion sense, I'm a jeans and t-shirt kind of girl. If we have a little girl and if she is girly as she gets older I will have a lot of learning to do! :rofl:



tsyhanochka said:


> I'm big on not finding out the sex of the baby until birth because I don't want everyone to assign gender stereotypes on my kid before it even gets a chance to breathe. Not to say that I'll go so far as to raise a gender neutral kid (there was a story of a local family who did that, and it's not practical or healthy IMO). But I'm fine if my girl wants to play rough and tumble with trucks and mud and if my boy wants to be gentle and play princess teaparty or if they are girly girls or manly boys or balance of both. I want my kid to find out who they are first before anyone tells them who they should be. I always felt a weird that I didn't like to wear makeup or heels and I was told I wasn't a 'normal girl' for many different reasons over the years. So that's my 2 cents. (we were talking about this on another thread I'm on which is why I'm going on a tangent here)

We are finding out the sex (hopefully in February!) but I completely agree! I will admit, pink is probably my least favorite color. I politely told family members that if we are having a girl we would prefer not to receive a lot of pink clothing items, etc. But also if it's a boy not to be overloaded with blue. We are decorating the baby's room with a zoo theme, we love animals (we have four furbabies) and want our child to appreciate nature as well. This isn't to say we won't have ANYTHING pink or blue, but I just don't want to completely decorate that way until the baby is old enough to pick. My family annoyed me a bit, they kept saying "Just you wait, you are going to push tomboy on your little girl and she is going to rebel by being a super girly-girl HAHAHA!" :dohh: Ugh, I had to repeat myself a gazillion times, whatever the gender, when they are old enough to pick out clothing, colors, items, etc they can get whatever they want. I'm not going to tell my little girl no to a pink, frilly dress that she wants because I don't like the color :nope: Same if it's a boy who wants a pink shirt or a girl who wants a blue shirt. Rant over :haha: I should say though, I don't think there is anything wrong at all with doing a girl's room pink, boy's room blue...it's just personal preference for us :flower:

Baby showers...this is our first child so we have several friends and family members wanting to throw showers for us. I think they are great and a lot of fun, though I'm not very traditional with them. Most people throw a shower for just the women but I like everyone to be there and it be more of a party than anything. My step-dad's family likes to separate everyone by gender a lot so I think that is why I don't like it. Seriously, every holiday is the same, all the women in the kitchen with the kids and all the men in the living room watching a sporting event of some sort (whether it is live, professional or one of my step-dad's and uncles' old high school games). Anyway, we don't expect gifts, we have been buying most of the things we need on our own anyway. Anything we do get is extra to us. I have a friend who complained on facebook about people not buying off of her registry, not cool :dohh:

As far as buying things for baby in early pregnancy, we're guilty! We see it this way, most likely nothing bad will happen, the odds are in our favor. I am normally such a worrier about EVERYTHING, but for some reason I have been really calm and worry-free about the pregnancy. I guess I just see it as I am doing everything I can to make sure the baby is safe and there really isn't anything else I can do. It also makes us really happy to shop and purchase things for the baby :thumbup:

Our next appointment is the 16th, just a regular check-up. I have appointments every four weeks so I'm guessing my next ultrasound will be the week of Valentine's Day but I guess we'll see! I am hoping the doctor will use the doppler, I'd love to find out what the baby's heart rate is at 15 weeks :) Or I could just get my own doppler :haha: I wonder though, how much will I be able to hear with an anterior placenta? :shrug: Any other ladies have experience with this?

I know a lot of you are still having morning sickness symptoms but has anyone been able to exercise at all? My husband and I like to be active but it's winter here so it's a bit more difficult. I can only do so much mall walking! :haha: I am a student at the college here so I will be able to do lots of walking around our beautiful campus starting tomorrow :happydance: I'd like to do more though...any suggestions?


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL
> 
> so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!
> 
> how old are your kids already? just out of curiosityClick to expand...

My boys are 7, 5 and 20 months. so pretty close to your kids ages! my older two's birthdays are in.November, and the youngest is in may :)

had we gotten preggo when we wanted with #3 our kids would be about the same age gaps as yours!


----------



## SugarBeth

alicecooper said:



> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Sciatica has started though - really no fun at all!
> 
> Oh mine too! Still get waves of nausea but vomit free since Christmas Eve!!!
> 
> Told Mom today. She's over the moon "about time" she said. And she is excited that I want my step father to be grandpa. I never felt right calling him dad but I always knew my kids would call him grandpa. He'll be excited. He is in the hospital waiting for a room at a nursing so this will lift his spirits I'm sure. And maybe even encourage him to get stronger! He has MS and had a stroke in the summer so he can't be home any more. He has depression so he really doesn't want to get better most of the time but maybe this will help give him something to focus on other than his condition.Click to expand...
> 
> I just call my step-mother "June" but my kids call her "grandma June" and think of her as a grandmother figure.
> 
> TBH I've never gotten along with her that much but we're amicably civil I guess.
> 
> I'm glad your mom is so happy :)Click to expand...

I'm been vomit free ( :haha: ) since Christmas too! It's wonderful, but I still get really nauseous all the time, especially at midnight!

DH has a step dad and they asked us if he was allowed to be a grandpa. I didn't mind so I said it was fine. Katie is too young to call grandparents much of anything yet (and every single grandparent and great grandparent want to be called something very different, so it'll be a lot to learn!) but my MIL calls the step dad "Papa Joe" to set him apart from DH's dad, who's Grandpa.

I also have a step dad, but I view him as my real dad and my real dad isn't in the picture at all, so my kids won't even know that he's a step.


----------



## caro103

my step dad is called Grandpa to alex too :), but i don't call him dad as he wasn't in my life until i was 10 and i very much remember my dad, so alex will know he had a wonderful grandad too :)

hope the sickness goes away very soon for those of you still feeling icky! I've been sooo lucky this pregnancy and not been sick once, just had the odd bit of nausea which seems to have pretty much gone now so long as i don't skip meals :D


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL
> 
> so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!
> 
> how old are your kids already? just out of curiosityClick to expand...
> 
> My boys are 7, 5 and 20 months. so pretty close to your kids ages! my older two's birthdays are in.November, and the youngest is in may :)
> 
> had we gotten preggo when we wanted with #3 our kids would be about the same age gaps as yours!Click to expand...

that's cool. Do your older two get on okay with your youngest? 
Just asking cos when my youngest will be 20 months, my two boys will also be 5 and 7 (and obviously DD will be 9).


----------



## oneandtwo

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL
> 
> so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!
> 
> how old are your kids already? just out of curiosityClick to expand...
> 
> My boys are 7, 5 and 20 months. so pretty close to your kids ages! my older two's birthdays are in.November, and the youngest is in may :)
> 
> had we gotten preggo when we wanted with #3 our kids would be about the same age gaps as yours!Click to expand...
> 
> that's cool. Do your older two get on okay with your youngest?
> Just asking cos when my youngest will be 20 months, my two boys will also be 5 and 7 (and obviously DD will be 9).Click to expand...

yes, they love him and they play very well together. the 3+ age gap has really been great, i was nervous at first but they really get on great, they always try to include the baby and are very helpful and patient with him :) seems like the more vocal and mobile he gets the more they are wanting him to be included with everything they do.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yeah, my stepdad will be Grandpa Dave. Since DH father passed away and my father has as well (but he was never in the picture anyway) He'll be the only grandfather the kid has so the title is extraspecial to me that someone gets it. I've got lots of aunts and uncles too so they'll be well loved. 

I'm not averse to pink/blue but I just don't like the idea of everything being colour coded. I told my Spinster Aunt (I call her this in real life too...) that she can start working on a quilt as she's just taking up quilting again so she's excited that I'm already asking for things. The other cousins kind of avoided her goodies since they don't like them. But I figure if I ask for specific things I won't get useless things! Both she and my mother have proclaimed they will spoil the child rotten. So I guess I really don't need to worry about getting things now. LOL

I am fine if my kid comes home one day and decides they want to be a fairy princess forever or a football player in a rock band who does construction on the side. They will be who they will be. I just don't want them thinking there are limits on who that is. I'm with you on the 'wear what they want' thing *breadsticks* I'll let them dye their hair and pierce their face (after 13 cause then they can take care of it themselves) If that's the worst they do with their lives I've got no problems. Tattoos will wait until they are 18 but only because I want their body to be mostly done growing and not have them stuck with a warped butterfly or band name forever because their skin grew and stretched things. (seen it happen) But after 18 I'll drive them to the parlor myself. I'm fine with their self expression. And if that also means sweater sets, pearls and kitten heels then I'll figure out what all that means and roll with it.

I know people have different traditions in their families and I'm not trying to trash that or disrespect it either. To each their own. If you function fine that way far be it from me to judge you or force my thoughts on you. 

I told some of my family we're going with a midwife (they aren't so standard across Canada yet). I was hoping to fly under the radar about the option of a home birth until the end but my Spinster Aunt perked up when I said MW and asked all sorts of questions. I think I phrased it well enough to say that it's only an option if the MW assesses me that way, not letting on that I would really like to have a home birth. But it's true, it's not an option until week 37 and only if I get the green light from the MW. So I think I'll avoid the backlash a little longer. 

But thanks *Alice*, I'm so relieved that they are all excited. They all took the news much better than they took the news we eloped. Clearly they've moved past it and now see the positive outcome (we're not letting them know we were trying long before we got married....unless it comes up). 

I had another giant salad today. I'm thinking they could be a staple for sure. And I mean giant... like med-lrg mixing bowl full of salad! Screw you constipation! (it's totally helping too).

How is everyone else? Does anyone celebrate Orthodox Christmas today/tomorrow? We're making not so traditional meal but enjoying it all the same. DH is Ukrainian so he insists we keep the tree up at least until Jan 14! My uncle said 'if it's an artificial why not'.... I told him he should be on my side... he just laughed. *sigh*

HUGS ladies! 

also I'm jealous of all the bumps. I still fit into my pants, though they are getting tighter. Nary a bump to be seen. Only felt if you know where to touch.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Breadsticks* - I was doing Stroller Strides and going to the gym before I got pregnant but haven't been able to do a thing since. We've cancelled the gym membership but I'm going back to my first Stroller Strides class on Wednesday!!! Kinda scared. Really don't want to puke or pass out in class! I know most of the moms though and the teachers are friends of mine. Stroller Strides is where you've got your kiddo in the stroller and you do a mix of cardio and resistance work like with the exercise tubing? It's pretty fun but I just have not even been up to moving let alone exercising. Since my nausea seems more intense in the mornings and evenings now I figure I should try to get some exercise in before I get too big and the hip pain starts up! I'll let you know how it goes. :)

I keep thinking I'm going to get down on the floor and start stretching... but then I decide to lay down on the sofa instead. oops.


----------



## tlh97990

wow i feel like i missed a lot so i'll try to catch up on some


tsyhanochka said:


> I would be find having kids share the room even if they weren't the same sex. I really believe kids each getting their own room can be over rated. I was raised an only child so I hope to have at least 2 kids. DH said we'd need a much bigger place and I said "Please, I know a family of 5 kids that grew up in a 2 bedroom apartment... we'll manage" So he's come around on that I think.
> 
> I'm nervous about having a boy and so is DH... he thinks it would turn out just like him and he knows that means lots of work and worry for both of us LOL But at the same time it could turn out like me and be a shy bookworm who we have to bribe to go out and play with other kids............so somewhere in the middle would be ok too I guess :haha:
> 
> I'm big on not finding out the sex of the baby until birth because I don't want everyone to assign gender stereotypes on my kid before it even gets a chance to breathe. Not to say that I'll go so far as to raise a gender neutral kid (there was a story of a local family who did that, and it's not practical or healthy IMO). But I'm fine if my girl wants to play rough and tumble with trucks and mud and if my boy wants to be gentle and play princess teaparty or if they are girly girls or manly boys or balance of both. I want my kid to find out who they are first before anyone tells them who they should be. I always felt a weird that I didn't like to wear makeup or heels and I was told I wasn't a 'normal girl' for many different reasons over the years. So that's my 2 cents. (we were talking about this on another thread I'm on which is why I'm going on a tangent here)

regarding the kids staying in the same room if they are the same sex. I don't know if it's different in other countries. But in the U.S. opposite sex children legally can't share a bedroom after like age 5 or something. I think it's silly because they're siblings so who cares. But i had a friend that almost lost her three kids because her 7 year old boy and 5 year old girl shared a bedroom.




tsyhanochka said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *tsyhanochka *- My little girls wants to be batman one day and a sparkly princess the next. She was supergirl for halloween, all her pjs are batman/spiderman/superman and yet 2 days ago she had a breakdown because I wouldn't let her sleep in her princess dress. *Grins* I LOVE IT!
> 
> that's just it! I want my kid to be who they are. I have honestly known too many people who say that girls must be girls and boys are boys... in that very ridged sense (sorry if some ladies on here feel that way but I'm just sharing my thoughts please share yours). But not letting a kid express themselves just seems not fair or natural for me. Maybe I really am the hippie earthy crunchy person may family all thinks that I am :coffee:Click to expand...

i completely agree! my daughter plays with toys that are supposed to be for boys but who cares. if we have a boy and he wants to play with her dolls so be it. i think kids need to be able to express themselves in whatever way works for them.



caro103 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *caro103* - I'm not entirely sure. First time around I was positive it was going to boy and I wasn't the slightest bit worried... but now... I don't know. I just adore my little girl sooo much and I see all the crazy boys at playgroups, and I don't know anything about little boys... and I have all the girl stuff... see it's all mostly trivial stuff that I'm sure I'll be able to get over. But there's a few biggies like, what if I don't bond with him as well as I did my girl?
> 
> aww :hugs:, I can assure you little boys are just ace!! i reckon those worries are normal just for a 2nd child, as you can't imagine loving another child as much as the one you already have, but we will :D xxClick to expand...

i've had a hard time struggling with will i love this baby as much as my daughter. i felt so bonded with my daughter by this point in pregnancy and haven't had that yet with this baby. i think its because i don't have as much free time to really think about it. i've talked with my dad a lot about my
worries. he has 6 kids and assured me that i will be surprised how much love i have in me for my children



pambolina21 said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope I can join you! I'm 12 weeks and 4 days (I think)...lol...I have my next appt on the 11th and I am hoping my doc will do an U/S and maybe take a peek and see if we can tell gender at all
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> OH...and I am due on July 16th! This is my 3rd pregnancy!

congrats and welcome!!



mvosse said:


> Hello ladies!!! It's my birthday today, I'm off to church shortly, and then my OH is taking me out to lunch before I have to go to work, I hope, he's really tired, and our plans for "dates" never seem to work out. The bean woke me up at 6:30 this morning with his/her wiggling around, it TICKLED! Have a great day everyone!

happy birthday!!!



oneandtwo said:


> We're finding out the gender tomorrow, im so excited! im extremely excited for our sons to finally know. they already think im preggo though cause of my belly. my oldest keeps coming up to me and saying "you're belly is getting very fat, i think you're having a baby!" LOL
> 
> so hopefully by this time next week our families will know!! That will be a major relief!

are you getting a private scan? i didn't know you could find out gender that early. that's awesome and i'm super jealous :haha:



tsyhanochka said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Sciatica has started though - really no fun at all!
> 
> Oh mine too! Still get waves of nausea but vomit free since Christmas Eve!!!
> 
> Told Mom today. She's over the moon "about time" she said. And she is excited that I want my step father to be grandpa. I never felt right calling him dad but I always knew my kids would call him grandpa. He'll be excited. He is in the hospital waiting for a room at a nursing so this will lift his spirits I'm sure. And maybe even encourage him to get stronger! He has MS and had a stroke in the summer so he can't be home any more. He has depression so he really doesn't want to get better most of the time but maybe this will help give him something to focus on other than his condition.Click to expand...

my mom and her boyfriend were together for most of my life so we call him grandpa do my daughter even though i never called him dad!


----------



## IcePrincess

Well ladies sadly to say I am going to be leaving this line of posts. Went for my first us Friday at 11+1 and the tech said I was not as far along as I should be. Then did a vag us and would not let me see anything. Asked when my next mw appointment was and pretty much ran out the door. I knew something was wrong.... Called mw office to see if someone could at least check for hb to ease my mind as we were on out way to a friends wedding hours away. They said not to worry if there was a problem they would call. So we left and just as we were pulling into the beautiful resort my cell phone rang... I knew who it was.... My mw asked what the tech had said... Nothing... She said the us showed a baby. But there was no hb. Stopped growing at 6+1. It was like someone ripped my heart out.... Told us to think of the options and she would call us next day. We were just thinking we were going to leave when several people we knew ran up to the truck.... Long story short... Held it together for my best friend... She had no idea what was going on.... Stayed for the wedding and left as soon as the party started... When we were saying good bye I think she could tell something was wrong but I did not want this to in anyway ruin a day she had been waiting years for... He was her high school sweetheart and also my brothers best friend. So I knew everyone there.... That was the hardest thing I have ever had to do emotionally. Seen ob today in emerg and was given cytotec. Things are starting to progress. This is my first mc. 

Best of luck ladies.... I will be thinking of all of you but will no longer be around. Thanks for all your support! wishing you all happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies.
Baby...
If love could have kept you here my little one, you would have lived forever. Xoxo


----------



## JJsmom

IcePrincess, I am so sorry to hear about your loss!!! :hugs: Hoping for a strong BFP for you in the near future!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Iceprincess that's horrible news. Take the time you need and I hope you get a bfp again as soon as you are ready :hugs:

Tlh I looked it up. As far as I can find our province doesn't have that law but the children's aid has suggested age guidelines and a family legal clinic elaborates. But no law mentioned. The big thing is that you don't break over crowding laws. Good to know its not the same everywhere though.


----------



## Breadsticks

IcePrincess, I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs: You are very strong to have stayed for the ceremony. I hope that you are able to take time for yourselves to heal from this.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry ice princess.


----------



## oneandtwo

Tlh- yes its a private scan! we found out with our last child at 15wks as well but our ob wanted to peak so we didn't have to pay for it :) we found a place that's only $40 for 2d plus photos and a 4d sneak peak and they put the whole ultrasound online so we can send the link to family to view. they also guarantee so if they can't see gender tomorrow we can come back for free :)

oh and the same gender law-is inaccurate there is no law in the us that prevents natural siblings from sharing a room, even opposite gender kids. a court will take it into aaccount if the family is under supervision/investigation and if they feel like the home is inadequate but there is no out right law for natural siblings. there is a law for foster parents that prevents opposite gender kids over age 5 from sharing. 

i shared a room with my brother 9 years my junior, after he was adopted. it was not allowed while he was a foster child but once he was legally ours he was allowed to stay with me, and stayed in my room well into my teens (he's special needs and was most secure with me so i was who cared for him...long story!)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry IcePrincess
:hugs:


----------



## donna noble

I'm so sorry ice princess. Take care of yourself and rest.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh hey* Donna* - I did love it! So glad they brought back Oswin. She's sooo easy to watch! Can't wait for next season.


----------



## junemomma09

I'm so sorry for your loss ice princess xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Iceprincess...so sorry to hear! Really hope it wont be too painful and that you get lots of support. It is a difficult time for anyone.

I have never heard of bedroom sharing laws! My next baby will be sharing with our DD at least for a few years. 

There is a law here about more than 5 unrelated occupants sharing a house...but that is the only law of sorts I know that would be similar.

We are about to chow into some springrolls. yum! bought a bulk pack of 64 should keep us fed for months.


----------



## MissFox

so sorry IcePrincess <3

I've had a rough year so far. multiple trips to the ER, our truck broke down and my phone broke. DH is still sick (almost 3 weeks) and I'm just frazzled! I've been vomiting since I got the stomach bug. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow and hoping all goes ok. Luckily one of my friends let us borrow their car but we're supposed to leave Wednesday for San Francisco so we can catch the plane to Massachusetts to visit my family. I really hope our awesome mechanic can come through for us and get one of our vehicles done. I don't know what I will do if not. I've missed so much work the last couple weeks (between sick, holiday and DH being sick). I feel terrible but I don't know what else I could do.
I'm excited to find out waht I'm having. Probably wont happen until the end of february or beginning of march. Might try to see about aprivate one for my birthday since I should be far enough along. We found out DD was a girl on DH's birthday- would be neat to have it on my birthday this time. 
My tummy seems to be pushing out more now but I still just look fat (I'm pretty overweight this time)


----------



## oneandtwo

MissFox said:


> so sorry IcePrincess <3
> 
> I've had a rough year so far. multiple trips to the ER, our truck broke down and my phone broke. DH is still sick (almost 3 weeks) and I'm just frazzled! I've been vomiting since I got the stomach bug. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow and hoping all goes ok. Luckily one of my friends let us borrow their car but we're supposed to leave Wednesday for San Francisco so we can catch the plane to Massachusetts to visit my family. I really hope our awesome mechanic can come through for us and get one of our vehicles done. I don't know what I will do if not. I've missed so much work the last couple weeks (between sick, holiday and DH being sick). I feel terrible but I don't know what else I could do.
> I'm excited to find out waht I'm having. Probably wont happen until the end of february or beginning of march. Might try to see about aprivate one for my birthday since I should be far enough along. We found out DD was a girl on DH's birthday- would be neat to have it on my birthday this time.
> My tummy seems to be pushing out more now but I still just look fat (I'm pretty overweight this time)

Im not sure where Humboldt county is but see if there is a peek a baby in your.area (we live in kings county), they are pretty darn cheap nd do gender as early as 15 Weeks!


----------



## Libbysmum

DH is so over his job. He gets no appreciation even though he goes early, stays back late and does extra shifts. We are taking a short break at the end of January hopefully some good R&R and hope he feels more refreshed. He says he wants to resign but I would rather he looked for another job before making that huge decision. 
Sorry you been so sick Fox. I been sick since Christmas. Hope the car situation gets sorted fast for you guys!


----------



## alicecooper

Ice Princess I'm so so sorry for your loss.


My DS2 started his first day of nursery this morning. Ahh my little baby is getting to be such a big boy. Time is flying so fast.


----------



## caro103

so so sorry iceprincess :hugs: xx


----------



## Lauki

So sorry for your loss Iceprincess :( :hugs:.


----------



## mvosse

sorry for your loss iceprincess :( :hugs:

AFM~ I had an pretty good birthday yesterday, didn't go out to lunch were we were planning to, because OH and my mother took me out shopping (well mom just more or less tagged along incase my OH needed some advice on how to deal with my hormones...LOL) OH, got me belly bands because my last 2 pair of pants that weren't uncomfortable turned uncomfortable over night, DD got me a body pillow, with an awesome super soft and fuzzy zebra print cover, and OH also got me the snugamonkey sleep and play rocker from fisherprice/target, that I've been DROOLING over...I wonder if he is going to cave and let me get the swing and bouncer that match it. I kinda decided we are doing a jungle theme withe emphasis on the MONKEYS, because I am in love with them. (with my DD we went gender neutral and I was in love with giraffes and ducks.) I have found so much cute monkey stuff that is neutral or gender specific that we can't go wrong!!! We also picked out our crib, but didn't buy it yesterday as the car wasn't big enough to get it home :( Hit up lunch at one of the best local Italian eatery around, not the steak house we were planning, but the ravioli Florentine hit the spot. Headed off to work. Tucked in my DD when I got home, and OH and I (and the pillow :haha:) snuggled up and watched a movie before we went to bed at 11 since he had to be up for work at 4:30. Still a bit more to go in the next week or two for birthday stuff with various friends and family. But all in all I'd say it was a successful 26th birthday :) I'm super stoked for tonight..my ladies group at church is starting a bible study on the Esther. The last one we did was on the book of Daniel and it was pretty much AMAZING!

Rocking the belly band and a maternity shirt today! DD has her Christmas concert this morning, as the scheduled day and make up day were both stormed out due to that silly old blizzard, and then vacation hit.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## alicecooper

glad you had a nice birthday.

I need to get me a belly band. I've never had one before during any of my pregnancies but I think I could use one.

Off for my m/w appointment in 25 minutes.


----------



## mvosse

alicecooper said:


> glad you had a nice birthday.
> 
> I need to get me a belly band. I've never had one before during any of my pregnancies but I think I could use one.
> 
> Off for my m/w appointment in 25 minutes.

Good luck at your appointment! and the band is so comfy!!


----------



## kaths101

I'm so sorry ice princess. The same happened to me, it's awful and distressing thinking you've been pregnant all these weeks. Time does heal. I went on to have a healthy baby boy after so try again when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I've got my scan tomorrow, I'm very scared and super excited! First time I will have seen my baba :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Our scan is in 2 1/2 hrs, I didnt sleep at ALL last night! Ahhh so stoked!


----------



## MissFox

so exciting!!! I have a dr appointment to day. They said they will try to find the heartbeat this time. 11 weeks today (I think I'm the last one due this month on the first page lol!!) 
We started off with general not feeling well around Christmas but it's just been getting worse. I'm feeling ok this morning. 

Humboldt County is in Northern California. It's about 80 miles from the Oregon border.


----------



## junemomma09

Hello ladies!! Good luck with the upcoming scans today! I'm working my second 12 hour day today. Then again tomorrow and I have two days off!! Will be nice to be off. These patients are running me ragged!!!


----------



## tlh97990

IcePrincess said:


> Well ladies sadly to say I am going to be leaving this line of posts. Went for my first us Friday at 11+1 and the tech said I was not as far along as I should be. Then did a vag us and would not let me see anything. Asked when my next mw appointment was and pretty much ran out the door. I knew something was wrong.... Called mw office to see if someone could at least check for hb to ease my mind as we were on out way to a friends wedding hours away. They said not to worry if there was a problem they would call. So we left and just as we were pulling into the beautiful resort my cell phone rang... I knew who it was.... My mw asked what the tech had said... Nothing... She said the us showed a baby. But there was no hb. Stopped growing at 6+1. It was like someone ripped my heart out.... Told us to think of the options and she would call us next day. We were just thinking we were going to leave when several people we knew ran up to the truck.... Long story short... Held it together for my best friend... She had no idea what was going on.... Stayed for the wedding and left as soon as the party started... When we were saying good bye I think she could tell something was wrong but I did not want this to in anyway ruin a day she had been waiting years for... He was her high school sweetheart and also my brothers best friend. So I knew everyone there.... That was the hardest thing I have ever had to do emotionally. Seen ob today in emerg and was given cytotec. Things are starting to progress. This is my first mc.
> 
> Best of luck ladies.... I will be thinking of all of you but will no longer be around. Thanks for all your support! wishing you all happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies.
> Baby...
> If love could have kept you here my little one, you would have lived forever. Xoxo

so sorry for your loss! i'm sure it was hard trying to keep a happy face during the wedding. take time to heal and hopefully you'll get a bfp when you are ready!



good luck everyone that has appointments coming up. i just had one last week so it feels like forever until my next appointment. i might look into finding out how much private scans are around here because i am impatient!

im starting to get a little bit of a bump but i feel huge for some reason. i asked my daughter who is 14 months if she thought i was getting fat and she handed me part of dinner. i'm not sure what she meant by that :haha:

my nausea came back in full gear this morning. i was doing ok for a couple weeks and woke up this morning and didn't think i'd make it out the door for work. when i was on my way i saw a dog walking down the road with a deer's hind leg in his mouth and had to pull over to throw up. i usually do not have a weak stomach like that at all but this morning was another story!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

checkup in a couple hours. super nervous since its been 6 weeks. will update after :) 


Goodluck to everyone else with appts and scans today :) hope to read lots of good news later!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

same here army wife. very nervous especial since lately alot of people are having MC. i have felt the baby each day so that helps but im still nervous. new doctor as well so this is all new. wish me good luck will update later.


----------



## Breadsticks

Good luck with your appointments today, ladies! I'm very excited for all of you, can't wait to hear updates! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi ladies, had a REALLY rough week but hoping things are gonna improve from here on in... Thursday means I'll finally be booked in, can't wait
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/A1CCEDF1-F693-49D3-AC5C-407408644CF8-7686-0000052948411DF8.jpg


----------



## oneandtwo

Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!


----------



## counting

Had an emergency ultrasound Saturday night(More bleeding). I honestly thought it was going to be over...

Instead I got to fall in love with this tiny amazing human being I'm growing inside of me! Doctor saw a small SCH but nothing serious, baby is AMAZING. I think they were the most amazing thing I ever saw in my life. They were active and squirming all over the place, kicking and waving around their little arms and I could count their fingers...:cloud9:

I am in awe that I have any part in creating something so miraculous and perfect.

Unfortunately because DH took these pictures with his camera, and the baby was flipping all over the place it is a bit hard to see what is going on...but WOW. I saw baby at 6 weeks and 8, but now they really are a tiny person.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMAG0312_zpsa0019325.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMAG0316_zps93608a20.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMAG0367_zps6fbef205.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMAG0416_zps4b7deac4.jpg

I have a scan tomorrow for NTD's in the high risk ward of the hospital, so hoping baby is healthy and looking forward to seeing my little miracle again!


----------



## Breadsticks

Eve, your bump is amazing! I hope this week shows lots of improvement for you :)

oneandtwo, congrats on the little man! :) My step-dad is one of four boys and my cousin has two boys with twin boys due in March!

Counting, I'm so glad you and baby are well! I can't imagine the relief you felt when you saw your little one, what an amazing feeling :) Good luck at your scan tomorrow, I bet you are so excited to see baby again!


----------



## sue_88

oneandtwo said:


> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!

Another boy!!!! Wow!! Congrats! We're they ok finding his bits? I've got a gender scan at 18+2 and nervous they won't be able to see the crown jewels!!


----------



## Aaisrie

with DS I found out at 14w, I pointed it out to the Dr as it was so clear!!


----------



## oneandtwo

sue_88 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!
> 
> Another boy!!!! Wow!! Congrats! We're they ok finding his bits? I've got a gender scan at 18+2 and nervous they won't be able to see the crown jewels!!Click to expand...

We noticed his bits before the tech did, it was very obviousz

My husband only has brothers too, coincidentally they are the same age gaps as our sons! Very weird ;)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Iceprincess, 


I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. What a horrible way to find out too. Thinking of you at this difficult time x x:hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Daft question about belly belts. How exactly do they work, do you wear them over your usual trousers/skirts or over them? :blush:



Libbysmum said:


> DH is so over his job. He gets no appreciation even though he goes early, stays back late and does extra shifts. We are taking a short break at the end of January hopefully some good R&R and hope he feels more refreshed. He says he wants to resign but I would rather he looked for another job before making that huge decision.
> Sorry you been so sick Fox. I been sick since Christmas. Hope the car situation gets sorted fast for you guys!

That sucks, it's horrible when you are stuck with a job you dont enjoy. I would definitely be encouraging him to look for a new one before quitting the old. Hope you are felling better x x



kaths101 said:


> I've got my scan tomorrow, I'm very scared and super excited! First time I will have seen my baba :)

Good luck, hope all goes well, it is so exciting to see baba for the first time x




MissFox said:


> so exciting!!! I have a dr appointment to day. They said they will try to find the heartbeat this time. 11 weeks today (I think I'm the last one due this month on the first page lol!!)
> We started off with general not feeling well around Christmas but it's just been getting worse. I'm feeling ok this morning.
> 
> Humboldt County is in Northern California. It's about 80 miles from the Oregon border.

Good luck at the appointment, hope they are able to find the heartbeat. Hope you feel better soon x 



Aaisrie said:


> Hi ladies, had a REALLY rough week but hoping things are gonna improve from here on in... Thursday means I'll finally be booked in, can't wait

Sorry to hear its been rough, fingers crossed it gets better for you :hugs:



oneandtwo said:


> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!

Great news, very exciting :) I can't wait for our next scan so we can find out if we are having a boy or girl.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Oneandtwo* - congrats!! at least you'll have all the baby clothes you need already right? :D We've got a few more weeks before they confirm or deny our "maybe boy" identification. I'd kinda rather not known anything than gotten a maybe!


----------



## alicecooper

kaths - good luck for your scan tomorrow :)

missfox - how did the appointment go? I'm sorry you've not been feeling so great lately

junemomma - enjoy those days off when you get them. it must be knackering being worked so hard whilst being pregnant

tlh - oh no, that sucks that you're feeling sick again :( I hope it passes soon

proudarmywife - how did the appointment go?

sw33 - good luck, how did it go?

aaisrie - cute bump!

oneandtwo - woo congratulations on your fourth little boy. how lovely :) 

counting - wow sounds like you had a scary time, but I'm so pleased everything is alright and that the scan went well. great scan pics :) I'm sure you're looking forward to tomorrow's scan


becca - ah don't worry, part of the fun is not knowing for a while ;)


Well my update :

I had my midwife appointment today.
My wee was fine
My bp was okay (102/58)
She tried for AGGGGES to find the heartbeat, and she kept finding it for a couple of seconds and then losing it, and then picking up my own heartbeat. In the end she gave up and was like "well I heard it at least anyway. I think it's about 130" and that was that.
She said she thinks I'll probably get my 20 week scan around the 7th Feb but that I'll get a letter out to confirm the date and time and so on. 
My next m/w appointment is booked for 11th March, when I'll be 24 weeks.

And that, as they say, is that. Nothing terribly exciting to report lol.


In other off-topic news my baby enjoyed his first day of nursery today very much. :) Though he was FULL of indignation that some little girl took a yellow rubber off him lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Alice *- wow? Not till March? My OB wants me in once a month right now... my next appointment is January 31st at 17 weeks and then shortly after they'll be doing the 18-20 week anomaly scan. Are you not getting that one? I thought the 20 week scan was pretty standard in the UK?

Honestly not knowing is perfectly fine for a while, but the MAYBE knowing? That's killing me. lol


----------



## caro103

kaths101 said:


> I've got my scan tomorrow, I'm very scared and super excited! First time I will have seen my baba :)

enjoy! hope all goes well :)



MissFox said:


> so exciting!!! I have a dr appointment to day. They said they will try to find the heartbeat this time. 11 weeks today (I think I'm the last one due this month on the first page lol!!)
> We started off with general not feeling well around Christmas but it's just been getting worse. I'm feeling ok this morning.
> 
> Humboldt County is in Northern California. It's about 80 miles from the Oregon border.

hope they found the heartbeat hun xx



junemomma09 said:


> Hello ladies!! Good luck with the upcoming scans today! I'm working my second 12 hour day today. Then again tomorrow and I have two days off!! Will be nice to be off. These patients are running me ragged!!!

woah 12hour shifts, that must be a killer :hugs:



ProudArmyWife said:


> checkup in a couple hours. super nervous since its been 6 weeks. will update after :)
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else with appts and scans today :) hope to read lots of good news later!

hope all went ok today x



Sw33tp3a said:


> same here army wife. very nervous especial since lately alot of people are having MC. i have felt the baby each day so that helps but im still nervous. new doctor as well so this is all new. wish me good luck will update later.

hope all went ok for you too x



oneandtwo said:


> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!

aww wow 4 boys! how lovely :D. Hope you enjoyed telling your other sons!



alicecooper said:


> Well my update :
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today.
> My wee was fine
> My bp was okay (102/58)
> She tried for AGGGGES to find the heartbeat, and she kept finding it for a couple of seconds and then losing it, and then picking up my own heartbeat. In the end she gave up and was like "well I heard it at least anyway. I think it's about 130" and that was that.
> She said she thinks I'll probably get my 20 week scan around the 7th Feb but that I'll get a letter out to confirm the date and time and so on.
> My next m/w appointment is booked for 11th March, when I'll be 24 weeks.
> 
> And that, as they say, is that. Nothing terribly exciting to report lol.
> 
> 
> In other off-topic news my baby enjoyed his first day of nursery today very much. :) Though he was FULL of indignation that some little girl took a yellow rubber off him lol

glad the appt went well. :rofl: at your sons reaction to a girl taking a rubber! the things kids loose the plot over :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo congrats on another little boy! how exciting!

Alice glad the appt went good. sucks that they didnt try a little harder to get a good listen to the heartbeat.


AFM appt went great :) heard my peanuts heartbeat for a few minutes was amazing to hear and put my mind at ease. Heartrate was a strong 142bpm. I have my 20 week ultrasound scheduled for Feb 12th and I CANT WAIT!!! i am dying to know what peanut is. I'm thinking :pink: but i was totally wrong for my daughter so who know :haha: And my midwife is referring me to a physical therapist for the hip pains i have been having for the last 4 weeks. Shes not 100% convinved that its sciatica so ill go see the physical therapist ( she specializes in the hip and pelivs region and working with pregnant women) and see what she thinks. If it does in fact turn out to be sciatica they will at least give me some stretches and what not to help alleviate some of the pain. Overall had a very good appt and i will now be impateintly counting down till 20 weeks :)


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Alice *- wow? Not till March? My OB wants me in once a month right now... my next appointment is January 31st at 17 weeks and then shortly after they'll be doing the 18-20 week anomaly scan. Are you not getting that one? I thought the 20 week scan was pretty standard in the UK?

aha you skim read my post :haha: *pouts and is mortally wounded* ;) :haha:

lol

yeah my 20 week scan will be roughly 7th feb they said, but maybe not that exact date, I have to wait for a letter.

Aside from that, yep no m/w appointments until 11th March.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i had a awesome dr visit:) Thanks to my friend for the recommendation. very thuro and very kind. by due date has changed to July 2nd and that i will most likely deliver late June. baby is healthy and measuring 15 weeks. :) i would post a pic of the ultrasound but the pic came out more blury. we should be able to find out the gender on my next appointment on the 4th, 19 week ultrasound doc said.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sw33tp3a said:


> i had a awesome dr visit:) Thanks to my friend for the recommendation. very thuro and very kind. by due date has changed to July 2nd and that i will most likely deliver late June. baby is healthy and measuring 15 weeks. :) i would post a pic of the ultrasound but the pic came out more blury. we should be able to find out the gender on my next appointment on the 4th, 19 week ultrasound doc said.

we have the same due date now :) glad everything went well!


----------



## oneandtwo

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Oneandtwo* - congrats!! at least you'll have all the baby clothes you need already right? :D We've got a few more weeks before they confirm or deny our "maybe boy" identification. I'd kinda rather not known anything than gotten a maybe!




caro103 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan tomorrow, I'm very scared and super excited! First time I will have seen my baba :)
> 
> actually, no LOL we werent expecting to have another child so we have been giving away/selling everything as our youngest grew out of it! we have a pack and play, and thats it. well and some diapers but they are currently in use and arent small enough for a newborn LOL so we'll be getting everything AGAIN!
> 
> enjoy! hope all goes well :)
> 
> 
> 
> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> so exciting!!! I have a dr appointment to day. They said they will try to find the heartbeat this time. 11 weeks today (I think I'm the last one due this month on the first page lol!!)
> We started off with general not feeling well around Christmas but it's just been getting worse. I'm feeling ok this morning.
> 
> Humboldt County is in Northern California. It's about 80 miles from the Oregon border.Click to expand...
> 
> hope they found the heartbeat hun xx
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Good luck with the upcoming scans today! I'm working my second 12 hour day today. Then again tomorrow and I have two days off!! Will be nice to be off. These patients are running me ragged!!!Click to expand...
> 
> woah 12hour shifts, that must be a killer :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> checkup in a couple hours. super nervous since its been 6 weeks. will update after :)
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else with appts and scans today :) hope to read lots of good news later!Click to expand...
> 
> hope all went ok today x
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> same here army wife. very nervous especial since lately alot of people are having MC. i have felt the baby each day so that helps but im still nervous. new doctor as well so this is all new. wish me good luck will update later.Click to expand...
> 
> hope all went ok for you too x
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!Click to expand...
> 
> aww wow 4 boys! how lovely :D. Hope you enjoyed telling your other sons!
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Well my update :
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today.
> My wee was fine
> My bp was okay (102/58)
> She tried for AGGGGES to find the heartbeat, and she kept finding it for a couple of seconds and then losing it, and then picking up my own heartbeat. In the end she gave up and was like "well I heard it at least anyway. I think it's about 130" and that was that.
> She said she thinks I'll probably get my 20 week scan around the 7th Feb but that I'll get a letter out to confirm the date and time and so on.
> My next m/w appointment is booked for 11th March, when I'll be 24 weeks.
> 
> And that, as they say, is that. Nothing terribly exciting to report lol.
> 
> 
> In other off-topic news my baby enjoyed his first day of nursery today very much. :) Though he was FULL of indignation that some little girl took a yellow rubber off him lolClick to expand...
> 
> glad the appt went well. :rofl: at your sons reaction to a girl taking a rubber! the things kids loose the plot over :haha:Click to expand...

It was fun! Our oldest just went silent when he read the 'its a boy' on the big screen, Our middle son is beside himself excited and keeps staring at the US pictures. hes very happy. My oldest REALLY wanted a sister so he's pretty indifferent now I think. He loves babies though so im sure it'll change once hes here. 

We are also probably changing baby's name. Now we dont like Hank, lol but I think we were both half hearted in the name cause we thought it'd be agirl so we werent really worried about it!


----------



## oneandtwo

Here's the ultrasound pics! The tech said she's never seena 15 week baby look so 'baby like' he didnt look alien at all and was ALL over the place! He did a head stand for a bit, sucked his thumb and on two occassions put his head between his legs! so we got a shot of his face and his nether bits at the same time LOL

this is the one that came out the best

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-01-07_091038.jpg

and the gender shot!

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-01-07_092112.jpg


----------



## tsyhanochka

Glad spots went well today. We seem to be filling up with boys....hmmm everyone who takes a guess thinks girl for us. Have to wait until it arrives to know lol

MS came with a vengeance today. I need to brush my teeth more carefully. I actually got sick in the sink it came on so fast. I lost all the nice smoothy DH had made. 

MW appt was good. We check our own wee and weight and report to the MW when we go in. I've lost 8lbs in 8 weeks. Not bad since I'm overweight. I haven't really been eating so not surprised. Heard the heartbeat 160 which she said was at the high end but fine because things are still developing. BP was 100/70 I'm usually on the low end anyway. She said it could go lower and that's fine too. 

I've got a wicked headache today that I'm Hoping won't turn into a migraine.


----------



## mvosse

Bout the belly bands :) I thought I had hit the reply with quote...but obviously not...sorry


over them, so you can leave them unbuttoned!!!! They also work for after baby when you are in between your maternity jeans and regular pants. I don't know if they work for that though. Didn't have them with DD and I went from a 0 to a 2 to maternity clothes with her. And then to a size 10 after (oops!!) But I'm a 6 now and my pants still fit kinda, the button is uncomfortable, and it hurts my stomach when I sit, but they button with no wiggle dancing or laying down or anything, so I went for the belly band. Hasn't slipped or anything, it's comfy! Although I do feel awkward knowing I'm walking around with my pants unbuttoned and halfway unzipped! :blush: Better that though, than be uncomfortable or wear the maternity pants, that I def don't feel big enough for yet.


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> kaths - good luck for your scan tomorrow :)
> 
> missfox - how did the appointment go? I'm sorry you've not been feeling so great lately
> 
> junemomma - enjoy those days off when you get them. it must be knackering being worked so hard whilst being pregnant
> 
> tlh - oh no, that sucks that you're feeling sick again :( I hope it passes soon
> 
> proudarmywife - how did the appointment go?
> 
> sw33 - good luck, how did it go?
> 
> aaisrie - cute bump!
> 
> oneandtwo - woo congratulations on your fourth little boy. how lovely :)
> 
> counting - wow sounds like you had a scary time, but I'm so pleased everything is alright and that the scan went well. great scan pics :) I'm sure you're looking forward to tomorrow's scan
> 
> 
> becca - ah don't worry, part of the fun is not knowing for a while ;)
> 
> 
> Well my update :
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today.
> My wee was fine
> My bp was okay (102/58)
> She tried for AGGGGES to find the heartbeat, and she kept finding it for a couple of seconds and then losing it, and then picking up my own heartbeat. In the end she gave up and was like "well I heard it at least anyway. I think it's about 130" and that was that.
> She said she thinks I'll probably get my 20 week scan around the 7th Feb but that I'll get a letter out to confirm the date and time and so on.
> My next m/w appointment is booked for 11th March, when I'll be 24 weeks.
> 
> And that, as they say, is that. Nothing terribly exciting to report lol.
> 
> 
> In other off-topic news my baby enjoyed his first day of nursery today very much. :) Though he was FULL of indignation that some little girl took a yellow rubber off him lol

Yes I'm exhausted! By the time I get home, get showered and at dinner it's already 830-9pm! And I have to get up at 530am to be at work by 7am. I tell ya it's a long grueling day and I definitely don't get paid enough for what I do.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats ladies on your scans! Adorable! Look great! Sorry Tsy about your headache!
About due dates... Hospital wants to use 3rd July and my doctor wants to use 5th of July...LOL consistency!


----------



## junemomma09

caro103 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my scan tomorrow, I'm very scared and super excited! First time I will have seen my baba :)
> 
> enjoy! hope all goes well :)
> 
> 
> 
> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> so exciting!!! I have a dr appointment to day. They said they will try to find the heartbeat this time. 11 weeks today (I think I'm the last one due this month on the first page lol!!)
> We started off with general not feeling well around Christmas but it's just been getting worse. I'm feeling ok this morning.
> 
> Humboldt County is in Northern California. It's about 80 miles from the Oregon border.Click to expand...
> 
> They are but it's better than working 5 or 6 days a week. Instead I can get 48 hours out of the
> 
> hope they found the heartbeat hun xx
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!! Good luck with the upcoming scans today! I'm working my second 12 hour day today. Then again tomorrow and I have two days off!! Will be nice to be off. These patients are running me ragged!!!Click to expand...
> 
> woah 12hour shifts, that must be a killer :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> checkup in a couple hours. super nervous since its been 6 weeks. will update after :)
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else with appts and scans today :) hope to read lots of good news later!Click to expand...
> 
> hope all went ok today x
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> same here army wife. very nervous especial since lately alot of people are having MC. i have felt the baby each day so that helps but im still nervous. new doctor as well so this is all new. wish me good luck will update later.Click to expand...
> 
> hope all went ok for you too x
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Cant get my pictures to load, but we got some super cute photos I'll try when we get.home....and found out we're having another boy! 4 boys!! Im actually pretty excited, thought I'd be sad for another boy. Mu oldest is pretty sad its a boy but my middle son is very excited!Click to expand...
> 
> aww wow 4 boys! how lovely :D. Hope you enjoyed telling your other sons!
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Well my update :
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today.
> My wee was fine
> My bp was okay (102/58)
> She tried for AGGGGES to find the heartbeat, and she kept finding it for a couple of seconds and then losing it, and then picking up my own heartbeat. In the end she gave up and was like "well I heard it at least anyway. I think it's about 130" and that was that.
> She said she thinks I'll probably get my 20 week scan around the 7th Feb but that I'll get a letter out to confirm the date and time and so on.
> My next m/w appointment is booked for 11th March, when I'll be 24 weeks.
> 
> And that, as they say, is that. Nothing terribly exciting to report lol.
> 
> 
> In other off-topic news my baby enjoyed his first day of nursery today very much. :) Though he was FULL of indignation that some little girl took a yellow rubber off him lolClick to expand...
> 
> glad the appt went well. :rofl: at your sons reaction to a girl taking a rubber! the things kids loose the plot over :haha:Click to expand...

Yes they are rough!!! I'm doing 3 in a row :/


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm not going to do the belly band as I only have 2-3 pants and I use my hair tie to help keep them closed. I do a loop through the hole and hook it on the button. Keeps them up and stops the button from digging in. 

I'm happy I still fit in my pants but jealous that I don't have a bump. Go figure.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Alice *- wow? Not till March? My OB wants me in once a month right now... my next appointment is January 31st at 17 weeks and then shortly after they'll be doing the 18-20 week anomaly scan. Are you not getting that one? I thought the 20 week scan was pretty standard in the UK?
> 
> aha you skim read my post :haha: *pouts and is mortally wounded* ;) :haha:
> 
> lol
> 
> yeah my 20 week scan will be roughly 7th feb they said, but maybe not that exact date, I have to wait for a letter.
> 
> Aside from that, yep no m/w appointments until 11th March.Click to expand...

lol *facepalm* does it help if I tell you that straight after I replied I took DD upstairs, put her in my bed and promptly fell asleep while she watched word world? A little exhausted me thinks. Hehe glad you're getting your 20 week scan after all ;)


----------



## junemomma09

I came home to a wonderful voicemail :) I had called my OB's office this morning to inquire about the first trimester screen for chromosomal abnormalities test results. I had the nuchal scan and blood smear testing. Well I had to leave a voicemail for the nurse and since I was at work till 7pm I asked on the message if they could call my home phone and leave the results for me on my voicemail if they were available. I came home to results!!!!! All came back negative!!!!! There's no indication of any abnormalities including spina bifida, downs, etc!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! We would have continued with the pregnancy anyway if there had been a positive results but I wanted to be prepared IF there had been an issue.
But I just wanted to share my WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Ok so I FINALLY was able to get some belly photos on my computer to upload to here....the first picture is 13 weeks and the second is 14 weeks (14 weeks tomorrow anyway)....but I just had to show how I popped out so much over the last week....its just crazy! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.JPG
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 20









14 weeks.JPG
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow hun there is a big difference


----------



## alicecooper

becca - ahh bless yeah you must be tired 

junemomma - fab news! that's so great! and wow yes you really have popped - massive difference there!


My news :

no I have no news. I'm tired. My kids are tiring. ZZZZZzzzzzzz!


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello Ladies, all the scan pictures and bump pictures are making me jealous :haha: 

how is everyone? My sickness went for 2 days but now has come back worse.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow your bump really did pop out June you look fabulous


----------



## alicecooper

I'm having a shit day.

I have a banging headache for a start.
Then we (DH, I and DS2) went shopping, and I parked in a disabled bay but forgot to put DH's disabled badge on the dashboard, and came back to a £57 parking fine.
Picked up the other two from school and found out that DS1's brand new jumper has disappeared - somebody has walked off with it.
And come home to find the dog chewing shoes up.

*cries*


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Just got my first purchase. A nursing cover. Its free from utter covers.com free is the code just had to pay shipping. So excited


----------



## babyclements

Please add me - I am due July 29th and its our second baby!


----------



## Tami

Hi there,

My boyfriend and I are due our first baby on the 22nd July (ish, lol)! I'd love to be added to the list, and if there's anyone on here from the UK who would like to be bump buddies and email back and forth/text that'd be great!

:D


----------



## kaths101

I'm back from my scan, all went well. Baby was very wriggley and measured exactly to my dates...13th July. :happydance:

My NT measurement was 2.2 which is 'normal' but is still higher Than I would have liked! It was 1.2 with DS1 So now I'm worried about my results :dohh:
Nothing really to worry about yet but I'm still worrying! Typical!


----------



## sue_88

Hey all,

I got my DS test results back today.....risk documented as 1 in 100,000!! Very happy :) just been listening to perfect HB on the doppler too!

Loving all the latest scan and bump pics!


----------



## sue_88

Tami said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are due our first baby on the 22nd July (ish, lol)! I'd love to be added to the list, and if there's anyone on here from the UK who would like to be bump buddies and email back and forth/text that'd be great!
> 
> :D

Welcome !! :)
Hope you have a very happy & healthy 9 months!
I'm UK based & happy to chat :) Due with baby 6th July! :cloud9:


----------



## kaths101

I'm in the uk too and would love a bump buddy! 
I'm 33 and this is baby number 2!


----------



## junemomma09

I feel huge for 14 weeks but I guess that happens after four pregnancies. I lost #2 at 6 weeks. But my uterus is ready to get growing apparently! 

Congrats and welcome to all the new bumps!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Love everyone's scans!

I found some bleeding today, so I'm going in for an earlier appointment on Friday. They're going to try again to hear the heartbeat (Though it's still a possibility that it's not going to be heard as my tilted uterus makes it harder) but if they don't hear it this time they're going to send me for an ultrasound. As much as I'd like to see little baby, I'd love some reassurance ASAP and hear that heartbeat!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats and welcome new moms!!!


----------



## Tami

Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words. Can we post our email addresses on here for contact, or is that best kept to PM?

I'm 22, and our (first) baby is due on the 22nd July, my birthday is the 22nd August, and 22 is my lucky number, lol. I should have known it was going to be a good year!


----------



## alicecooper

I'm ignoring the parking fee. They can bog off. Been doing a lot of reading online about private car parks and it seems it's not enforceable anyway.
Besides, as the tax disc on the windscreen clearly states "disabled" I can only conclude that the parking attendant is a moron.

In other news I bought a belly band, and for some (unrelated) reason my upper legs and pelvis are aching like MAD today, I can hardly walk.
Oh and I'm waddling.


----------



## tlh97990

alice have you noticed that you start to show or are bigger with your later pregnancies? i know your on four now just curious. I've heard you get bigger and start showing earlier if you've already had one. i don't remember when i started showing with my DD but i'm starting to pudge now


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i cant wait to waddle i love the pregnant feeling and looking pregnant but becouse i have B belly shape till like 6-7 months before the D belly.


----------



## sue_88

Tami said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words. Can we post our email addresses on here for contact, or is that best kept to PM?
> 
> I'm 22, and our (first) baby is due on the 22nd July, my birthday is the 22nd August, and 22 is my lucky number, lol. I should have known it was going to be a good year!

Probably best kept to PM's, but I am happy to share mine with you, if you want to PM me. :) I'm 24 :)

22 definitely sounds like your lucky number!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well.




mvosse said:


> Bout the belly bands :) I thought I had hit the reply with quote...but obviously not...sorry
> 
> 
> over them, so you can leave them unbuttoned!!!! They also work for after baby when you are in between your maternity jeans and regular pants. I don't know if they work for that though. Didn't have them with DD and I went from a 0 to a 2 to maternity clothes with her. And then to a size 10 after (oops!!) But I'm a 6 now and my pants still fit kinda, the button is uncomfortable, and it hurts my stomach when I sit, but they button with no wiggle dancing or laying down or anything, so I went for the belly band. Hasn't slipped or anything, it's comfy! Although I do feel awkward knowing I'm walking around with my pants unbuttoned and halfway unzipped! :blush: Better that though, than be uncomfortable or wear the maternity pants, that I def don't feel big enough for yet.

Thanks for that! I think I might get one and see how I get on. 



tsyhanochka said:


> I'm not going to do the belly band as I only have 2-3 pants and I use my hair tie to help keep them closed. I do a loop through the hole and hook it on the button. Keeps them up and stops the button from digging in.
> 
> I'm happy I still fit in my pants but jealous that I don't have a bump. Go figure.

I know exactly what you mean! 



junemomma09 said:


> I came home to a wonderful voicemail :) I had called my OB's office this morning to inquire about the first trimester screen for chromosomal abnormalities test results. I had the nuchal scan and blood smear testing. Well I had to leave a voicemail for the nurse and since I was at work till 7pm I asked on the message if they could call my home phone and leave the results for me on my voicemail if they were available. I came home to results!!!!! All came back negative!!!!! There's no indication of any abnormalities including spina bifida, downs, etc!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! We would have continued with the pregnancy anyway if there had been a positive results but I wanted to be prepared IF there had been an issue.
> But I just wanted to share my WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news! so pleased for you x x 



alicecooper said:


> I'm having a shit day.
> 
> I have a banging headache for a start.
> Then we (DH, I and DS2) went shopping, and I parked in a disabled bay but forgot to put DH's disabled badge on the dashboard, and came back to a £57 parking fine.
> Picked up the other two from school and found out that DS1's brand new jumper has disappeared - somebody has walked off with it.
> And come home to find the dog chewing shoes up.
> 
> *cries*

Aww, that really sucks. As you have a disabled badge, are you able to contest the ticket? Hopefully that will save you some cash. 




babyclements said:


> Please add me - I am due July 29th and its our second baby!

Congratulations & welcome :) x 



Tami said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are due our first baby on the 22nd July (ish, lol)! I'd love to be added to the list, and if there's anyone on here from the UK who would like to be bump buddies and email back and forth/text that'd be great!
> 
> :D

Welcome & congratulations! Me & hubby are in the UK too, and we are due on 6 July 



kaths101 said:


> I'm back from my scan, all went well. Baby was very wriggley and measured exactly to my dates...13th July. :happydance:
> 
> My NT measurement was 2.2 which is 'normal' but is still higher Than I would have liked! It was 1.2 with DS1 So now I'm worried about my results :dohh:
> Nothing really to worry about yet but I'm still worrying! Typical!
> 
> View attachment 545677

NT isn't all that high, so hopefully it will be fine, will keep my fingers crossed for you. When will you get the blood work back? 



sue_88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I got my DS test results back today.....risk documented as 1 in 100,000!! Very happy :) just been listening to perfect HB on the doppler too!
> 
> Loving all the latest scan and bump pics!

Great news :) 



SugarBeth said:


> Love everyone's scans!
> 
> I found some bleeding today, so I'm going in for an earlier appointment on Friday. They're going to try again to hear the heartbeat (Though it's still a possibility that it's not going to be heard as my tilted uterus makes it harder) but if they don't hear it this time they're going to send me for an ultrasound. As much as I'd like to see little baby, I'd love some reassurance ASAP and hear that heartbeat!

Sending best wishes for Friday, hope they find everything is fine x


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> alice have you noticed that you start to show or are bigger with your later pregnancies? i know your on four now just curious. I've heard you get bigger and start showing earlier if you've already had one. i don't remember when i started showing with my DD but i'm starting to pudge now

earlier yes, definitely. For pregnancy 1 I didn't start showing until at least 14 weeks and then it was only a small pudge. For pregnancies 2, 3, and this one, I popped very early on.
(this was 17 weeks with DD - so not that big - I was bigger at 6 weeks this time round lol)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/sun10thapril05.jpg

BUT by the second half of the pregnancies, even pregnancy 1, I have been big. By full term I was big for all of them.

This is full term for baby 1 :
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/xena_uk2000/41s.jpg

full term for baby 2 :
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/0011.jpg

full term for baby 3 :


I just cook 'em large I guess lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> I'm ignoring the parking fee. They can bog off. Been doing a lot of reading online about private car parks and it seems it's not enforceable anyway.
> Besides, as the tax disc on the windscreen clearly states "disabled" I can only conclude that the parking attendant is a moron.
> 
> In other news I bought a belly band, and for some (unrelated) reason my upper legs and pelvis are aching like MAD today, I can hardly walk.
> Oh and I'm waddling.

I was digging for my belly bands this morning but couldn't find them. Turns out my pants don't fit and even my yoga pants feel too tight, I can't wear anything up on the belly anymore... which actually kinda rules out the belly bands. I need to go find some pants that sit below the bump. and oh my gosh.. I'm sure I said it the first time around.. but how do you even move that big!!! My daughter seemed to grow all the way up to my boobs rather than torpedo shaped and out... that's intense lady! :D

*tlh97990* - i'm definitely popping out faster this time. I think I might have to get some belly shots tonight to compare...

*Sw33tp3a* - what code did you use?

Oh and I got my NT results back today too! Said the risk for Trisomy 13/18 and Downs all come in at 1 in greater than 10,000 which is apparently as high as their scale goes. yahoo! :D :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Yes you definitely show much sooner after being pregnant multiple times. This is my fourth pregnancy an I just posted a pic of my 14 week belly bump yesterday. You can see how much ive popped already.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

btw. Pinterest is bugging me and not showing me any neat baby stuff recently and I can't find a good keyword to bring anything up.

here's the direct link to my New Baby pinboard. https://pinterest.com/rebeccamichelle/new-baby/ 

I know we've shared some of pinterest accounts before but I think I missed a bunch. If you'd like to post a link to your baby board I'd like to go have a nosey!!! *Grins*


----------



## kaths101

Miss bellum, I'm not sure when I get the results back. I'm guessing a few weeks but hopefully not too long. 
What was your nt measurement? I'm not sure if I saw a follow up message from you but are you going for further testing? I'm not sure if I would if I get a high risk.. So much to think about!


----------



## tlh97990

alicecooper said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> alice have you noticed that you start to show or are bigger with your later pregnancies? i know your on four now just curious. I've heard you get bigger and start showing earlier if you've already had one. i don't remember when i started showing with my DD but i'm starting to pudge now
> 
> earlier yes, definitely. For pregnancy 1 I didn't start showing until at least 14 weeks and then it was only a small pudge. For pregnancies 2, 3, and this one, I popped very early on.
> (this was 17 weeks with DD - so not that big - I was bigger at 6 weeks this time round lol)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/sun10thapril05.jpg
> 
> BUT by the second half of the pregnancies, even pregnancy 1, I have been big. By full term I was big for all of them.
> 
> This is full term for baby 1 :
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b8/xena_uk2000/41s.jpg
> 
> full term for baby 2 :
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/0011.jpg
> 
> full term for baby 3 :
> 
> 
> I just cook 'em large I guess lolClick to expand...

ok my you did cook them large!! how much did your kids weigh? my daughter was 8lbs 8 oz and i gained 78lbs while pregnant. i was super swollen but my belly didn't get huge or anything


----------



## Miss Bellum

kaths101 said:


> Miss bellum, I'm not sure when I get the results back. I'm guessing a few weeks but hopefully not too long.
> What was your nt measurement? I'm not sure if I saw a follow up message from you but are you going for further testing? I'm not sure if I would if I get a high risk.. So much to think about!

In our area, they phone you within a week if they find you are high risk and if everything is OK, they just write to you with the outcome. 

My NT was slightly higher than average at 2.40mm. My bloodwork was just over the average as well. Basically, either on their own would not have registered, it was just both together tipped me in to the higher risk group. 

We thought about further testing, but decided that ultimately, no matter what the outcome, we would keep our bean. We therefore just didn't want to risk losing or harming bean, just so we could be certain. We are working on the principal that the chances are still very good that bean is fine. If bean does have DS, then the odds are still good that they will still be healthy and have just as good a life as anyone else. 

It is a tough decision though, and I have lots of sympathy for anyone in the same boat. Hopefully, everthing will be just fine with your little bean, and I will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> ok my you did cook them large!! how much did your kids weigh? my daughter was 8lbs 8 oz and i gained 78lbs while pregnant. i was super swollen but my belly didn't get huge or anything

10lbs 10oz
10lbs 1oz
11lbs 0.7oz

baby elephants lol 




BeccaMichelle said:


> and oh my gosh.. I'm sure I said it the first time around.. but how do you even move that big!!! My daughter seemed to grow all the way up to my boobs rather than torpedo shaped and out... that's intense lady! :D:


yeah moving at that point is quite difficult lol


----------



## tlh97990

ok i just need to vent. Last week i ordered my daughter a new bed that converts from a crib to a daybed and full bed so she can grow with it and so the new baby can have her crib that does not convert. I got an email yesterday saying it was delivered. When i got home it was not delivered to my house. I checked online this morning and it says it was delivered and signed for by someone that is not my husband or I. I call fedex and they say sorry it was delivered to the wrong address then called back to tell me it was delivered to the store instead of my house so they would work on getting a driver to pick it up and deliver it to me. i'm so frustrated how can you possibly bring a 70lb package to the wrong address!!!

UPDATE: Her crib arrived finally!!


----------



## pambolina21

All the bump pics are so cute!!! This is my 3rd pregnancy and I am definitely showing a lot more than my other two even though I showed early with them too....lol...here is my 13 week bump 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dove830

13 weeks, 4 days belly.....4th pregnancy. I'm already feeling huge and uncomfortable.....
 



Attached Files:







Big Belly.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## alicecooper

love the bump pics ladies :)


----------



## counting

https://i45.tinypic.com/2lmm15y.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

Sugarbeth sorry about the bleeding. Hope they sort it out quick. 
Congrats new ladies on your pregnancies! Happy 9 months!
Got to take DD for her 18mth needles...suppose to be a heat wave this week so am wondering about calling it off for another week. She isn't 18months until Friday so I think it would be okay. Just don't feel like strapping her in to a hot car and going through the trauma. DH said he doesn't like giving her needles either but just go get it over with...alright for him as he won't be there for the crying.
Some days I feel more preggers than others. I am finding walking up stairs a bit more of an effort...especially carrying my lump of a toddler. 
Question? Does anyone else feel pressure in there lower regions? Like quite often lately it feels like my bottom is going to fall out! Never had this with my first so am unsure what it could be???


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> Sugarbeth sorry about the bleeding. Hope they sort it out quick.
> Congrats new ladies on your pregnancies! Happy 9 months!
> Got to take DD for her 18mth needles...suppose to be a heat wave this week so am wondering about calling it off for another week. She isn't 18months until Friday so I think it would be okay. Just don't feel like strapping her in to a hot car and going through the trauma. DH said he doesn't like giving her needles either but just go get it over with...alright for him as he won't be there for the crying.
> Some days I feel more preggers than others. I am finding walking up stairs a bit more of an effort...especially carrying my lump of a toddler.
> Question? Does anyone else feel pressure in there lower regions? Like quite often lately it feels like my bottom is going to fall out! Never had this with my first so am unsure what it could be???

when i get up i feel like the baby is gonna fall out. i think its pressure of the baby on the bladder and pushing down.


----------



## donna noble

thats funny libbysmum i feel the same way! i think its just growing pressure.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel it too! sometimes when i stand up i notice i hold my lower stomach (like i think im lifting the weight off or something) :haha: but im glad im not the only one!


----------



## dove830

OMG, I *just* googled this because I was freaking out!! So glad it's not just me....I was afraid to go to the washroom, in case the baby fell out:haha:


----------



## donna noble

ladies i am so miserable. my tummy hurts, i keep going number 2 and have hemis so bad i can barely walk. i dont like how i feel but i thinkits my tummy pushing up. and oh my phone wont autocorrect or capitalize so i have fat finger syndrome going on. im just so worried igo 2-3 times a day. thats not right is it? babys heart sounds good so that helps me. just having a freak out day! my doctor doesnt seem too concerned either i felt like i was a bother to him


----------



## Libbysmum

Glad to know I am not the only one...I was thinking it had to be something pregnancy related but didn't know what...just too early for the baby to be locked into the birth canal so I too was a bit freaked out thinking the baby would plop out in the toilet accidentally...horrible thoughts like that!
Donna sorry about your number 2's...have you tried drinking pear juice? It is suppose to be good for the bowels?


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else have swollen feet and lower legs? Mine feel so tight and swollen they hurt! I've gotten home finally, showered, eaten and now I've put my feet up! I hope the swelling goes down. They're so swollen it hurts to squat!


----------



## dove830

donna noble said:


> ladies i am so miserable. my tummy hurts, i keep going number 2 and have hemis so bad i can barely walk. i dont like how i feel but i thinkits my tummy pushing up. and oh my phone wont autocorrect or capitalize so i have fat finger syndrome going on. im just so worried igo 2-3 times a day. thats not right is it? babys heart sounds good so that helps me. just having a freak out day! my doctor doesnt seem too concerned either i felt like i was a bother to him

Oh dear....did you eat anything weird? How long has this been happening? Check the ingredients in your pre-natal vitamins. If they have glycerin in them, that could be a contributing factor. Eat some bananas....hope you feel better!


----------



## dove830

Libbysmum said:


> Glad to know I am not the only one...I was thinking it had to be something pregnancy related but didn't know what...just too early for the baby to be locked into the birth canal so I too was a bit freaked out thinking the baby would plop out in the toilet accidentally...horrible thoughts like that!
> Donna sorry about your number 2's...have you tried drinking pear juice? It is suppose to be good for the bowels?

I don't remember having this feeling before, so it freaked me right out!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

donna noble said:


> ladies i am so miserable. my tummy hurts, i keep going number 2 and have hemis so bad i can barely walk. i dont like how i feel but i thinkits my tummy pushing up. and oh my phone wont autocorrect or capitalize so i have fat finger syndrome going on. im just so worried igo 2-3 times a day. thats not right is it? babys heart sounds good so that helps me. just having a freak out day! my doctor doesnt seem too concerned either i felt like i was a bother to him

hun i have been this way as well never had it with my last two. but it is normal. i havent said anything on here becouse its imberising. especially when you have morning sickness with it. every time i got sick i would have to go at same time so i am in bathroom several times a day. hope it lightens up for you soon.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone else have swollen feet and lower legs? Mine feel so tight and swollen they hurt! I've gotten home finally, showered, eaten and now I've put my feet up! I hope the swelling goes down. They're so swollen it hurts to squat!

i normally have this the whole pregnancy but so far i have not this time thank goodness. i am dreading it. try and stay off your feet.


----------



## Libbysmum

I had swollen everything...feet mostly with DD but I mean my legs, face, hands everywhere was swollen. It has something to do with blood pressure. They called it Odema ? not sure of spelling? I had to wear these yucky white stockings for the whole 3rd trimester and 6 weeks after I got out of hospital. Plus they put me on medication to try lower my pressure. It is no fun at all. I couldn't even fit any of my shoes. Put a whole new meaning to bare foot and pregnant!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> I had swollen everything...feet mostly with DD but I mean my legs, face, hands everywhere was swollen. It has something to do with blood pressure. They called it Odema ? not sure of spelling? I had to wear these yucky white stockings for the whole 3rd trimester and 6 weeks after I got out of hospital. Plus they put me on medication to try lower my pressure. It is no fun at all. I couldn't even fit any of my shoes. Put a whole new meaning to bare foot and pregnant!

RIGHT!!! that's how i was and i most likely will have it again. it doesn't help that i live in 110* weather in the summer and hotter . all three pregnancy's are during the same time. so im sure i will get it. i had high blood pressure last time as well. so far so good at least they havent said im high as of yet. im already wanting to find some stretchable cute flip flops for when it gets warmer becouse im sure thats all ill wear.


----------



## Libbysmum

I know what you mean sweetpea...Although it is winter in July here. My lovely winter boots don't get a look in. House slippers all the way here! I really hope I dont get it again with this pregnancy...so paranoid about it I keep asking them to check my BP levels every time I see the GP. I want to be induced if I have it again at around 36weeks... I hate looking like the mash-mellow man.


----------



## alannadee

i am quite jealous of all these bump pictures!! i hardly have one yet, but im sure it will get to a point where i wish i didnt have one! lol

i havent had a swollen feet or ankles yet, but i am starting to get back ache, pretty sure its cos im back at work and having to be low down at children's tables all day. the head teacher is getting me an adjustable chair thou, so will have to see if that helps.


----------



## junemomma09

Oh goodness....I hope my blood pressure hasn't changed. It's been low, it normally runs low. I went in a week or so ago with a migraine and they check it, it was 106/63. Now all of a sudden I do have the edema and it has t gone away now that I've woken up this morning.. I still have it :( hopefully its nothing to do with blood pressure.


----------



## donna noble

think good thoughts for me ladies. im at the clinic waiting to get in. just having cramping. i think it has to do with my tummy problems but i was getting too worried


----------



## alicecooper

june I hope your bp is ok x

donna - thinking positive thoughts for you x


lol totally off-topic, but I found it very amusing how totally indignant my LO got today when he was playing on his nintendo ds.
He was on a Diego game, and started protesting :

"Diego is calling a zebra a ZEEEBRA! WHY IS HE CALLING IT A ZEEEEBRA?!"

HAHAHA

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=271914542935381&set=vb.100003505123718&type=2&theater


----------



## tlh97990

donna noble said:


> think good thoughts for me ladies. im at the clinic waiting to get in. just having cramping. i think it has to do with my tummy problems but i was getting too worried

sometimes it makes you feel better just gettin checked out! hope all goes well tho!


----------



## rabab780

alicecooper __ your son is so cute and lovely .


----------



## caro103

Donna, I hope everything is ok!

Myra...haven't heard from you in a few days...(unless i missed it), hows bubba doing? bleeding slowed? i hope so!

afm...still fighting a cough/cold :/, been about 2wks now! hope it clears up soon!


----------



## SugarBeth

Had more bleeding today. =\ It's still brown but it's heavier today. Still need to wait for my Friday appointment, and I've been told to sit still and relax until then.


----------



## nuffmac

Good luck on Friday Sugarbeth. Fingers Crossed that alls well and you hear heartbeat.:hugs:


----------



## caro103

SugarBeth said:


> Had more bleeding today. =\ It's still brown but it's heavier today. Still need to wait for my Friday appointment, and I've been told to sit still and relax until then.

:hugs: so hope its just old blood. roll on fri xx


----------



## donna noble

everything is ok! even the sch was gone! baby was moving like crazy and getting so big! what a relief.


----------



## Miss Bellum

donna noble said:


> everything is ok! even the sch was gone! baby was moving like crazy and getting so big! what a relief.

Great news, really pleased for you :)


----------



## tlh97990

yay im so happy for you donna!!!


----------



## kaths101

Aw I'm glad everything is ok Donna, these babies never stop worrying us do they! 

I haven't got a bump yet, I still look fat :growlmad: 

How are you all eating? I'm really struggling to eat healthily :blush: I'm trying to eat fruit, I love oranges but all I want is crisps and snacky foods. Argh. Must try harder!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

glad all is ok donna.


----------



## tlh97990

im the same way kaths i just want snacks not actual meals!


----------



## serenity9712

you can take my name off the july 3rd. found out yesterday at 15 weeks that baby has no heartbeat and passed away at 11weeks and 1 day. I started spoti ng monday and the np said she heard the heartbeat both monday and yesterday I had an ultrasound yesterday that found no heartbeat so no idea what she heard. she tried saying that all I had was a UTI. culture came back that its all clean and never had one. same np I seen the day after baby supposably passed away said she heard a heartbeat. so I will be filing a complaint because I don't think she heard one at last months ob appt. I am scheduled for a d&c for friday morning. my family is grieving really hard. and my son just as much as I am.. we tried for 3 years for our 4th child. this is miscarrige # 6. so we are sending baby and the other stuff for testing . please have my family in your prayers. and good luck to everyone who is expecting.


----------



## alicecooper

very happy for you donna xx

serenity I'm so so sorry for your loss :( *hugs* xx


----------



## tlh97990

so sorry to hear this serenity i will say a prayer for you and your family during your time of healing. i think its a good idea to file a complaint against that NP if she said she was hearing a heartbeat! Good luck with everything!


----------



## kaths101

I'm so sorry serenity, how devastating for you and your family.

How could they get it so wrong? You can't mistake a babies heartbeat :cry: it's so much faster then anything else pulsing away in there! I don't blame your for lodging a complaint. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## caro103

oh serinity i'm so so sorry :hugs:, def file a complaint, she clearly doesn't know how to do her job properly!

Donna, so glad all is ok xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Serenity- so sad to read about your loss! It must have been quite a shock! I hope they find out the reason for the mc. It is horrible not knowing!
Take care xo :(

DD had her 18 mth check up and vaccination yesterday. She isn't 18mths until tomorrow but she was already waaay off the chart for height and weight...apparently her head circumference is normal. LOL - When I told DH he was worrying saying maybe her head should be off the scale too? LOL I don't think her head is too small because half the clothes I struggle to get her head in and out of.
Speaking of heads...had a weird head ache thing yesterday...at the back. It felt like vibrations. I was concerned it was some kind of seizure or something. Not sure how else to describe it. Didn't hurt just felt weird.

I am pondering what to do today as it is so roasting hot. Need someplace cool to go to with the Little one.


----------



## junemomma09

So sorry to hear about your loss serenity :( I hope they find out what happened Hun! Massive hugs to you!!! Xxxx


----------



## donna noble

thanks for all the kind thoughts ladies. 

serenity , I'm sorry for your loss. it never ceases to amaze me how poor ob care is in places. take care of yourself


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry serenity.


----------



## dove830

kaths101 said:


> Aw I'm glad everything is ok Donna, these babies never stop worrying us do they!
> 
> I haven't got a bump yet, I still look fat :growlmad:
> 
> How are you all eating? I'm really struggling to eat healthily :blush: I'm trying to eat fruit, I love oranges but all I want is crisps and snacky foods. Argh. Must try harder!

I still can't tolerate too much. I'm stuck with English muffins, bagels, sandwiches, toast, pasta and pizza....all bread stuffs. I can't find cuties anywhere, and that was the one fruit I could eat....totally turned off by meat, corn is ok....ceasar salad is ok....and I'm really craving salty things...I've had almost no chocolate since I got my BFP, and as a choco-holic, it's very strange.



serenity9712 said:


> you can take my name off the july 3rd. found out yesterday at 15 weeks that baby has no heartbeat and passed away at 11weeks and 1 day. I started spoti ng monday and the np said she heard the heartbeat both monday and yesterday I had an ultrasound yesterday that found no heartbeat so no idea what she heard. she tried saying that all I had was a UTI. culture came back that its all clean and never had one. same np I seen the day after baby supposably passed away said she heard a heartbeat. so I will be filing a complaint because I don't think she heard one at last months ob appt. I am scheduled for a d&c for friday morning. my family is grieving really hard. and my son just as much as I am.. we tried for 3 years for our 4th child. this is miscarrige # 6. so we are sending baby and the other stuff for testing . please have my family in your prayers. and good luck to everyone who is expecting.

Oh Serenity, I'm so very sorry to hear this. When I was 18 weeks with my last pregnancy, we went for an amnio, and that's when we found out--on the ultrasound screen, that baby had no heartbeat, and had apparently not had one for four weeks. We had no idea and were totally devastated. Still are, really, as it only happened this summer. They sent our baby boy for testing to try and figure out what happened, but the results were inconclusive. They said that by all accounts we had a healthy baby boy, and it was just a "freak thing". I just don't want you to get your hopes up too high that they'll be able to find out what happened, but I really hope they do, because it's so hard not knowing. My heart goes out to you and your family, in this terrible, heart-wrenching time. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to vent, or cry, or just need a shoulder. Please take care:hugs:


AFM--I have had the worst insomnia all week. What the heck is going on? I have to go back to work tomorrow, and I'm dreading it. Even though it;s just for 1 day and then I have 3 off, it's so hard on me. I've been off due to the flu and then 3 weeks of vacation, so I've been gone a month. I'm that much bigger now, and running around on cement floors for 8 hours a day is not something I look forward to. *sigh* 40 more work days until my next vacation. If worst comes to worst, I can also leave at that time and go on short term until my maternity leave. I really hope my back isn't as bad this time, as it's been for each of my pregnancies....


----------



## Libbysmum

Dove with my DD all I wanted was chips and steak...as long as I didn't have to cook it!

I have sneezes and a runny nose again today! baaagh I thought I was drawing an end to this cold! 

Booked train tickets today to visit my older brother and his family. They have never met our DD, the last time we visited them I was about 6 months pregnant with her. My 5 year old Niece keeps referring to her as the little baby cousin...I think she will get a shock when she sees that she is almost as tall as her!


----------



## myra

Serenity- I'm so very sorry you're going through another loss. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you & your family and for you to one day be able to hold another healthy, happy baby of your own in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## myra

caro103 said:


> Donna, I hope everything is ok!
> 
> Myra...haven't heard from you in a few days...(unless i missed it), hows bubba doing? bleeding slowed? i hope so!
> 
> afm...still fighting a cough/cold :/, been about 2wks now! hope it clears up soon!

Thanks for checking in. I really appreciate it. I've been reading but haven't been posting for some reason. Everything seems to be really good right now. For the last 4 days I haven't had any new blood- just the old brown still coming out. I keep reminding myself that the doc said this will likely be a bleeding pregnancy, so trying to prepare myself for the next time it comes and to know that it doesn't signify the worst. And at the same time, I'm so sad for those families who now have angel babies. 

I returned back to work half time on Monday, and my students are being great. I told them that I had a scare about losing the baby and that the doctor said I could come back part time if I took it easy, made sure to sit etc. I've never been a teacher who just sits at her desk- esp when teaching science, you need to be up and about the room. But I explained that for a while I'd do most of the teaching from my chair. Kids are being great- reminding me to sit down when I get up and start walking around, bringing each other to task when o e starts acting up because they don't want me to get stressed or to have to get up a d deal with the situation. 

I have another ultrasound Friday. Since seeing him healthy last week, its been easier to move into a more positive space. Still nervous a bit for Friday. Then I have an 18 week scan at the end of January. For now we're still going through day by day. I look forward to when we can shift our thinking over to week by week.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Serenity so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Serenity, my heart goes out to you and your family. :hugs: Loss is never easy as you are already aware but the way everything happened is just heart-wrenching. I hope you get some answers from the tests and are able to find peace in the meantime.

Myra, so happy to hear you are well! I hope Friday is just more proof of baby Connor growing well :)

As for me, not feeling the greatest. I've been very faint and nearly passed out last night. I was walking and just sort of toppled over into a doorway, I didn't fall completely as the door broke the fall. I wasn't too concerned when it happened because I was very tired and thought it was just that but I slept 10-12 hrs last night and felt the same today. I have been eating alright and drinking water but I do feel a bit yuck like a cold coming on so maybe that's it. My coworkers think I need to keep an eye on my blood pressure, I have a monitor at home so I'll do that. I don't have class or work tomorrow so I'm going to just rest up all day. I have an appt next week so I'll bring it up then unless it gets worse and I need to go in sooner.

And now it is time to rest after a late evening at work. My three kitties are all over me, they are little momma's boys lol.


----------



## maratobe

serenity I'm so so sorry for your loss


----------



## tsyhanochka

Serenity I'm so sorry you found out this way, and it breaks my heart you've done this 6times! I hope they find answers for you. 

myra, I was thinking about you as well. Glad you're ok. 

And the other ladies with bleeding and cramps that I read though it's scary but I'm glad things are going ok for you so far. FX they continue that way

AFM, so we're 'out' with everyone in the family and work for me. It's still not sinking in, but it feels a bit more real I guess. MS has come back to haunt me for sure. Sick monday and today and Tuesday was queasy all day. How am I supposed to start gaining if I can't even eat!!! I can handle a small lunch and I over eat at supper I'm so hungry so I'm bloated and uncomfortable for bed... then don't sleep well (hello insomnia still) Then wake up and start the cycle all over again. boooooooooooooo

I've started keeping a tally of all the awkward, inappropriate things that are said to me now, I'm up to 6 since last week... this is going to be a fun game. So far the highlights are:
'you have the hips for it'.... 'you want a home birth?? but whyyyyyyy you're a smart girl, that's sooooo dangerous'... and someone poked my belly and made a 'boop' noise. 

fun times!


----------



## Libbysmum

Tsy...Wait til the little one is born and random strangers think it's okay to touch the baby, cough and sneeze on it and tell you it's a cute little boy when it's dressed in pink and obviously a girl...or vice versa! Stay strong! People can be very opinionated.


----------



## Lauki

As long as people don't touch my tummy I'm happy! That's something for just me and hubby and Sophie. I think when I was pregnant with Sophie, the only other person who touched my tummy was my mum!

Just because we're pregnant doesn't make us public property!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry for your loss serenity


----------



## Aaisrie

I actually have no problem with people touching my tummy! I would always ask before touching someone else's (I'm talking about friends not strangers!) I do hate it when they touch my babies though!! With DS it was easy because it was being investigated for immunology problems I just said they couldn't touch him because of that!


----------



## Lauki

I don't think I've ever had anyone just randomly touching Sophie, apart from family and people at our playgroup in the Children's Centre after they got to know her.

It took me a good few months before I was personally comfortable picking up/holding my friends baby! Now know her for about 14 months, so it's easy now. But I always feel I'm overstepping a boundary if I were to just touch other people's baby!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Serenity - so sorry for your loss. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Went for my scan today, they have put me a head by 1 day so I am now due 24th July! Baby was jumping around. I forgot what a scan looks like! :cloud9:


----------



## Lauki

Really sorry for you loss Serenity :(.


----------



## pandaspot

Is anyone else really thirsty? The last couple of days I just need to drink loads and loads


----------



## myra

I can't remember now who posted about insomnia the other day, but mine seems to have come back full force these past 2 nights. Not only could I not fall asleep, but I think I woke up 8 times last night...3 times to pee, once with a bloody nose, and 4 times for no reason at all! ;-) 

As for people touching my belly, if it's a friend then I'm ok. A couple students have asked and I was ok with it because they did ask first. One co-worker who I don't much like & we're far from being close, jumped up and patted my belly when she found out. I was really annoyed. I agree *Lauki* that being pregnant does not make my body public property! I told OH next time someone one randomly touches my belly, I'm going to pat theirs!


----------



## beachgal

Pandaspot- I've been drinking water like crazy. I've never had such clear pee in all of my life!


----------



## alicecooper

I'm really thirsty lately yeah. Been drinking like a fish.

Nobody has tried to paw at my belly yet, thank goodness. I've been keeping it quite covered under my big coat though lol.


----------



## alicecooper

here's me today - 16 weeks. Ugh I'm getting big, and starting to feel the aches and pains that go with it!


----------



## pandaspot

Glad I am not the only one drinking loads :) I keep getting a sharp stabbing pain in the pubic bone area, is it normal? It's quite a sharp pain. Could it be round ligament pain? I am not doing anything just sitting at a desk in work


----------



## Breadsticks

I honestly don't care if people touch my belly. My coworker has told me that when I get a bit bigger she is going to touch it all the time. She was told that some people believe it to be good luck to rub a pregnant belly. Anyway, I'm the type of person that would hug friends every time I saw them so a pat on the stomach won't bother me at all. :)

I'm not sure how I feel about people touching my kid though. At the moment I see myself not caring if they ask/make conversation first but that could change when the baby is born. Though I would be annoyed if someone was obviously sick with a cold or something and just started playing with my baby without talking to me first. I've never seen that happen before but I don't have kids now so that could be why.

Panda, I have also been SO thirsty! I've never drank so much water before lol. I haven't gotten the stabbing pains in a while but yes, I had those too several weeks back. I never asked but I attributed it to ligament pain.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks your name has me craving Pizza Hut breadsticks :haha: 

Alice your bump is so cute! I wish I was that obviously pregnant :) you can see my bump if I have my maternity clothes on but when wearing tshirts and what not I just look like I've eaten to much :haha:

I too hate ppl touching my belly if I don't know them but thankfully that didn't happen much with dd. guess I just projected the do not touch me vibe :haha:

And as far as touching my kid I HATED that. People would touch her and I would take a wipe out and wipe her down. When we went out when she was real little I always kept a blanket over her carseat to keep her concealed in stores so no one could see her and therefore no one was tempted to touch her. I think I would have had a meltdown if a stranger touched her when she was a couple months old but I was extremely anal and even made family wash hands before holding her :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

myra said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Donna, I hope everything is ok!
> 
> Myra...haven't heard from you in a few days...(unless i missed it), hows bubba doing? bleeding slowed? i hope so!
> 
> afm...still fighting a cough/cold :/, been about 2wks now! hope it clears up soon!
> 
> Thanks for checking in. I really appreciate it. I've been reading but haven't been posting for some reason. Everything seems to be really good right now. For the last 4 days I haven't had any new blood- just the old brown still coming out. I keep reminding myself that the doc said this will likely be a bleeding pregnancy, so trying to prepare myself for the next time it comes and to know that it doesn't signify the worst. And at the same time, I'm so sad for those families who now have angel babies.
> 
> I returned back to work half time on Monday, and my students are being great. I told them that I had a scare about losing the baby and that the doctor said I could come back part time if I took it easy, made sure to sit etc. I've never been a teacher who just sits at her desk- esp when teaching science, you need to be up and about the room. But I explained that for a while I'd do most of the teaching from my chair. Kids are being great- reminding me to sit down when I get up and start walking around, bringing each other to task when o e starts acting up because they don't want me to get stressed or to have to get up a d deal with the situation.
> 
> I have another ultrasound Friday. Since seeing him healthy last week, its been easier to move into a more positive space. Still nervous a bit for Friday. Then I have an 18 week scan at the end of January. For now we're still going through day by day. I look forward to when we can shift our thinking over to week by week.Click to expand...

Thats good that your kids are being helpful and understanding!!



tsyhanochka said:


> Serenity I'm so sorry you found out this way, and it breaks my heart you've done this 6times! I hope they find answers for you.
> 
> myra, I was thinking about you as well. Glad you're ok.
> 
> And the other ladies with bleeding and cramps that I read though it's scary but I'm glad things are going ok for you so far. FX they continue that way
> 
> AFM, so we're 'out' with everyone in the family and work for me. It's still not sinking in, but it feels a bit more real I guess. MS has come back to haunt me for sure. Sick monday and today and Tuesday was queasy all day. How am I supposed to start gaining if I can't even eat!!! I can handle a small lunch and I over eat at supper I'm so hungry so I'm bloated and uncomfortable for bed... then don't sleep well (hello insomnia still) Then wake up and start the cycle all over again. boooooooooooooo
> 
> I've started keeping a tally of all the awkward, inappropriate things that are said to me now, I'm up to 6 since last week... this is going to be a fun game. So far the highlights are:
> 'you have the hips for it'.... 'you want a home birth?? but whyyyyyyy you're a smart girl, that's sooooo dangerous'... and someone poked my belly and made a 'boop' noise.
> 
> fun times!

i hate the awkward things people do to pregnat people. my sister always try to touch my stomach and even before i was showing. at least it was my sister though so i didn't feel bad about hurting her feelings :haha: theres a girl at work that touched my stomach once to see if i was showing and she hasnt done it since cuz i told her i dont like that



Libbysmum said:


> Tsy...Wait til the little one is born and random strangers think it's okay to touch the baby, cough and sneeze on it and tell you it's a cute little boy when it's dressed in pink and obviously a girl...or vice versa! Stay strong! People can be very opinionated.

my daughter was dressed in pink pants and a pink leopard jacket and someone was like "oh your son is so cute how old is he" and i gave her an evil glare and just said shes a girl and walked away



pandaspot said:


> Is anyone else really thirsty? The last couple of days I just need to drink loads and loads

i have a cup at work that holds 32oz and i drink at least 3 of them filled with water in a work day. which means i pee 100 times a day!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I'm sitting at the doctors office waiting to be seen. I started having really bad pains this morning and it hurt to stand :( please pray everything is ok!


----------



## alicecooper

praying for you junemomma xx


----------



## myra

Junemomma- Praying that all is ok with you and your little one!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Following along still, but having a hard time keeping up and commenting. 

An update from me: Last night the brown blood turned into red blood, but it was a very small amount and luckily this morning it turned back into brown. This is the fifth day I've been bleeding though, so it's incredibly nerve wracking and worrying. My doctor appointment is tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping to not have any additional problems today and get some answers tomorrow that'll put me at ease.


----------



## Breadsticks

Junemomma, hope your appointment goes well and you feel better! Keeping you in my prayers! :hugs:

SugarBeth, I'm sorry you've had so much bleeding! I hope that your appointment tomorrow shows baby happy and healthy and you get some answers on the bleeding! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

sugarbeth - hope the appointment tomorrow goes well and that all turns out to be ok x


----------



## Miss Bellum

serenity9712 said:


> you can take my name off the july 3rd. found out yesterday at 15 weeks that baby has no heartbeat and passed away at 11weeks and 1 day. I started spoti ng monday and the np said she heard the heartbeat both monday and yesterday I had an ultrasound yesterday that found no heartbeat so no idea what she heard. she tried saying that all I had was a UTI. culture came back that its all clean and never had one. same np I seen the day after baby supposably passed away said she heard a heartbeat. so I will be filing a complaint because I don't think she heard one at last months ob appt. I am scheduled for a d&c for friday morning. my family is grieving really hard. and my son just as much as I am.. we tried for 3 years for our 4th child. this is miscarrige # 6. so we are sending baby and the other stuff for testing . please have my family in your prayers. and good luck to everyone who is expecting.

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you at this difficult time. My thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Mama_noni

Hi can you add me to the list due with number 2...dating scan yesterday gave me a due date of 25th July x


----------



## Miss Bellum

@myra

So pleased to hear everything is going well for you. Hope your ultrasound tomorrow shows everything is fine x x 



tsyhanochka said:


> AFM, so we're 'out' with everyone in the family and work for me. It's still not sinking in, but it feels a bit more real I guess. MS has come back to haunt me for sure. Sick monday and today and Tuesday was queasy all day. How am I supposed to start gaining if I can't even eat!!! I can handle a small lunch and I over eat at supper I'm so hungry so I'm bloated and uncomfortable for bed... then don't sleep well (hello insomnia still) Then wake up and start the cycle all over again. boooooooooooooo
> 
> I've started keeping a tally of all the awkward, inappropriate things that are said to me now, I'm up to 6 since last week... this is going to be a fun game. So far the highlights are:
> 'you have the hips for it'.... 'you want a home birth?? but whyyyyyyy you're a smart girl, that's sooooo dangerous'... and someone poked my belly and made a 'boop' noise.
> 
> fun times!

Sorry to hear MS is back hopefully it will go again soon. 

I can't believe people say things like that! It seems very rude to me. Oh well I guess I can look forward to that sort of fun. 



pandaspot said:


> Is anyone else really thirsty? The last couple of days I just need to drink loads and loads

I have been drinking a lot more water again lately, and eating lots of juicy fruits like apples, melon & satsumas.



junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sitting at the doctors office waiting to be seen. I started having really bad pains this morning and it hurt to stand :( please pray everything is ok!

Sending lots of good thoughts your way, hope everything is fine x x:hugs:



SugarBeth said:


> Following along still, but having a hard time keeping up and commenting.
> 
> An update from me: Last night the brown blood turned into red blood, but it was a very small amount and luckily this morning it turned back into brown. This is the fifth day I've been bleeding though, so it's incredibly nerve wracking and worrying. My doctor appointment is tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping to not have any additional problems today and get some answers tomorrow that'll put me at ease.

Will be thinking of you, hope the doctors appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs:

@ Mama_noni Welcome & congratulations x :)


----------



## sue_88

Mama_noni said:


> Hi can you add me to the list due with number 2...dating scan yesterday gave me a due date of 25th July x


That's my birthday! :) Welcome! :) x


----------



## junemomma09

That was the scariest appt ever! First it took an hour before I actually even saw the dr :( the. He came in and wanted to check for baby's heartbeat. He couldn't find it :( so he said "let's get you in the other room and do an ultrasound" I was so scared. I kept asking the MA why he couldn't find the heartbeat. As soon as the dr put the scan probe on my tummy I saw my little peach, then the heart beat (THANK GOD), then it kicked and moved a little :) little peach has long arms and legs with distinct fingers and toes :) it was amazing! I was so relieved. My placenta is a little low but not considered a low lying placenta. Hopefully it grows the other way. Baby's head was down in the area where my pain is so between that and the ligaments stretching, dr thinks its tugging near my ovaries. This is what's causing my severe pain because the ovaries are so sensitive. 

Though it sucks having the pain I'm so thankful and relieved its nothing major! Thank you ladies so much for you prayers and thoughts! I was so worried!


----------



## junemomma09

Btw I didn't gain any weight at all since my last appt so I decided to treat myself to a slice of cheesecake with strawberries!!! YUM!!!


----------



## sue_88

junemomma09 said:


> That was the scariest appt ever! First it took an hour before I actually even saw the dr :( the. He came in and wanted to check for baby's heartbeat. He couldn't find it :( so he said "let's get you in the other room and do an ultrasound" I was so scared. I kept asking the MA why he couldn't find the heartbeat. As soon as the dr put the scan probe on my tummy I saw my little peach, then the heart beat (THANK GOD), then it kicked and moved a little :) little peach has long arms and legs with distinct fingers and toes :) it was amazing! I was so relieved. My placenta is a little low but not considered a low lying placenta. Hopefully it grows the other way. Baby's head was down in the area where my pain is so between that and the ligaments stretching, dr thinks its tugging near my ovaries. This is what's causing my severe pain because the ovaries are so sensitive.
> 
> Though it sucks having the pain I'm so thankful and relieved its nothing major! Thank you ladies so much for you prayers and thoughts! I was so worried!

Wonderful news!! So glad little one is ok - and hope the pain eases. x


----------



## abagailb14

Finally took a bump pic! This is me at 15+2, feel like I look huge!
 



Attached Files:







wk 15.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## myra

SugarBeth said:


> Following along still, but having a hard time keeping up and commenting.
> 
> An update from me: Last night the brown blood turned into red blood, but it was a very small amount and luckily this morning it turned back into brown. This is the fifth day I've been bleeding though, so it's incredibly nerve wracking and worrying. My doctor appointment is tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping to not have any additional problems today and get some answers tomorrow that'll put me at ease.

I'm sorry you're having bleeding. I know how incredibly stressful it can be. If it helps, remember I've had 2 episodes of heavy bleeding (both times the bleeding tapered after the first day and I had red blood for 5-6 days and the brown for a while) AND my little guy is doing just fine! In this process I've learned just how common bleeding can be in pregnancies and the vast majority, everything is completely fine with baby being born healthy and happy. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma I'm so glad everything was okay :) xx

abagail - cute bump :)


Owwwww *cries* I have really bad gut ache and terrible diarrhoea (sorry TMI). I don't know if it's something I've eaten or norovirus or something! Nobody else has it in the house (yet). 
Just as I got over that absolutely hideous cold as well.

UGH!


----------



## sue_88

Alice, I hope it is not norovirus!! My poor sister got this and it was just horrendous, hope it's just a tiny bug or something not agreeing with you. Feel better x


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> Alice, I hope it is not norovirus!! My poor sister got this and it was just horrendous, hope it's just a tiny bug or something not agreeing with you. Feel better x

thanks hun. I hope it's not norovirus too! I've had it every winter since 2007 so I was really hoping to catch a break and not get it this time!

fingers x-ed! x


----------



## caro103

myra, so glad to hear you're doing ok! hope the scan is just fine tomorrow :D

junemamma, glad your LO is just fine in there too!

sugarbeth, sorry youre still bleeding :(, hopefully its tails off soon, good luck at your appt.

Alice, oh no, hope you feel better soon and your family don't get it!

Those with colds, i've had one since xmas day! its getting ridiculous now, I keep thinking i'm getting better then get snotty again, and the cough is just plain annoying! although it is reminding me to keep doing my pelvic floor exercises :blush:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Junemomma09 - So pleased to hear all is well with your baby, what a relief it must have been :) 

abagailb14 - Cute bump pic x 

Alicecooper - aww thats sounds horrible! Hope its nothing too serious and you feel better soon You seem to have had a real run of bad luck lately, hope it changes soon x

Caro103 - Hope your cold gets better soon x


----------



## sue_88

I've just ordered a Graco Petite Travel Cot and a Baby Bouncer!! :) YAY for first big purchases!!!!


----------



## sue_88

alicecooper said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Alice, I hope it is not norovirus!! My poor sister got this and it was just horrendous, hope it's just a tiny bug or something not agreeing with you. Feel better x
> 
> thanks hun. I hope it's not norovirus too! I've had it every winter since 2007 so I was really hoping to catch a break and not get it this time!
> 
> fingers x-ed! xClick to expand...

Oh my, since 2007..........it's not looking good then is it. I hope family don't catch anything. Look after yourself :flower:


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup: Getting real big here...even DH said it.:blush: Sorry it is sideways! Took it with phone.
 



Attached Files:







@15 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## abagailb14

Just ordered this quilt and matching birth record to start stitching for baby, I need something to help pass the time! I figure a jungle theme is gender neutral.
 



Attached Files:







baby's quilt.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6









baby birth record.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## oneandtwo

Well I havent been on here in a few days, sorry for your lose Serenity.

Ao glad things are okay myra and junemomma. Hope you get some answers tomorrow sugarbeth!

As for touching, I hate when people try to touch my belly (hasnt happened this pregnancy yet) and I hate, hate, hate when people touch or talk to my children. A simple hello or whatever is no biggy but it is a peeve of mine when someone tells my kids what to do especialy when I am standing right there.

Afm-dh finally felt the baby kick this afternoon!, kid moves like crazy we can watch my belly move :) I keep,getting this awful sinus pain in the morning, only on one side of my face and it goes away halfway through the day! Nothing much else going on, still trying to settle on a,name, turns out we didnt like the boy name we have picked. We got our cards sent out Tuesday so hipefully we'll be "outed" here shortly. I try to post pictures later of my boys and some of the pictures we took of them and the ultrasound picture!


----------



## Aaisrie

Finally got my booking in appointment! Moonbaby is still going strong! Although some guy drove into the side of my car on my way into the car park.
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/252157_3548459130538_1967787025_n.jpg


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you all so much! I heart sank into my stomach when they couldn't find the heartbeat on the Doppler! I'm just relieved and so thankful baby is healthy and has a strong beating heart! It was amazing to see because I could see the little fingers and toes!!! Baby had grown so so much!

Lovely scan photo Aaisarie!

Hope you feel better Alice!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Junemomma, so glad that everything is ok with your little one!

Eve, your moonbaby is so cute! :) I'm sorry about your car though, that really stinks! Were you in the car when it was hit? I hope you are ok!

Alice, I hope you start feeling better soon!

oneandtwo, that's so cool that your husband can feel baby kick now! I can't wait till my husband can feel the baby but I have a ways to go, this is my first and I have an anterior placenta :haha:

Abagail, those are adorable! We are doing an animal theme also, do you mind me asking where you found those?

Libbysmum, your bump is awesome! And I love that your daughter appears to be playing with your toes in the picture :haha: So cute!

As for me, I am craving some pancakes like you wouldn't believe! With butter and syrup...they sound so good right now! I might have to bribe my husband to make those for dinner tonight :winkwink:

My bump is not very impressive, I feel left out lol. This was from Sunday, I was 13 weeks 6 days and no real change since. I feel like such a highschooler, posting a bathroom mirror picture and the mirror is dirty, sorry about that :rofl:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130106_122946.jpg


----------



## abagailb14

Breadsticks- I got mine on ebay because I found the cheapest price there but they are available on many other sites as well. Just google "Dimensions Baby Hugs Mod Zoo" :)


----------



## donna noble

beautiful bumps ladies! junemomma glad everything was ok and you got to see baby! sugarbeth will think good thoughts for your appt! im feeling much better today even made a full day of work


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks said:


> Junemomma, so glad that everything is ok with your little one!
> 
> Eve, your moonbaby is so cute! :) I'm sorry about your car though, that really stinks! Were you in the car when it was hit? I hope you are ok!
> 
> Alice, I hope you start feeling better soon!
> 
> oneandtwo, that's so cool that your husband can feel baby kick now! I can't wait till my husband can feel the baby but I have a ways to go, this is my first and I have an anterior placenta :haha:
> 
> Abagail, those are adorable! We are doing an animal theme also, do you mind me asking where you found those?
> 
> Libbysmum, your bump is awesome! And I love that your daughter appears to be playing with your toes in the picture :haha: So cute!
> 
> As for me, I am craving some pancakes like you wouldn't believe! With butter and syrup...they sound so good right now! I might have to bribe my husband to make those for dinner tonight :winkwink:
> 
> My bump is not very impressive, I feel left out lol. This was from Sunday, I was 13 weeks 6 days and no real change since. I feel like such a highschooler, posting a bathroom mirror picture and the mirror is dirty, sorry about that :rofl:
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130106_122946.jpg


OMG! I have eaten pancakes with gobs of butter and syrup almost every day this week! I cant get enough!! I made a huge batch just so I would have some left over the next day to throw on the griddle and eat *giggle* I have a great pancake recipe that I love! ;)

My husband didnt feel our first till I was closer to 20 weeks I think, he probably could have felt it earlier but I had no idea what was what then!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey Ladies, 

Glad scans are going well, very jealous of the bumps. Mine is still too low. And all I have is bloat that comes and goes. 

Aaisrie I'm sorry your car got messed up. I hope you are ok. 

Alice, I'm actually jealous of your diarrhea because I'm so constipated. I have IBS so generally I'm a 1-3 times a day girl... but now I'm lucky if I go every 1-3 days!!! So the longer it goes the worse I feel and I think that's contributing to my MS which is still being nasty. I'm a complete waste of breakfast food. And supper it seems. (tonight's is still on the brink....to the tune of 'should I stay or should I go')

And I think I'm ok if coworkers touch me and friends and family of course, but strangers will be interesting. I think I will pat their tummies too! I don't mind if I know the person, and I'm pretty tactile so I guess people will assume I'm ok with touching that know me. 

I don't think I'll be properly showing for awhile yet. My mother said she didn't show until quite a ways along. And she's short... so me being 8 inches taller than her means I have more room for the baby to hide in. 

I'm still quite sleepy. I think that's likely from the not eating properly the past few days. And any hope of eating meat is out the window right now. I'm hoping for Thai food tomorrow with my sister, thankfully they do a few nice tofu dishes which I think I can handle. And then a movie. 

G'night ladies.


----------



## Breadsticks

T, I noticed I felt sicker when I was constipated too. I hope you start feeling better very soon!

Oneandtwo, so jealous! Can I come over? :haha: We can pig out on pancakes together lol

I am so excited! Our stroller came in today and my husband put it together, I just wanna have this baby and go for a walk lol! It is a Schwinn jogging stroller (though neither of us jogs :haha: ) and it is very sturdy and maneuverable. :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Aaisrie said:


> Finally got my booking in appointment! Moonbaby is still going strong! Although some guy drove into the side of my car on my way into the car park.
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/252157_3548459130538_1967787025_n.jpg

EVE, I think your baby looks like he or she has the same forehead as your DH...no?:flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Aaisrie - moon baby looks good! the scan is soo clear! 

How is everyone? 

AFM... sickness has got worse!! It was horrible this morning I was bringing up loads of stomach acid (tmi sorry) Oh thinks I am making up my tiredness so moans if I say I would like some sleep even tho he is on his 4 days off!


----------



## MissFox

I don't htink I got a chance to update in here after my appointment. I did get to hear the baby's heart beat but it took the Dr FOREVER to find it (nearly sent me for an ultra sound) but as soon as he mentioned possible miscarriage there the HB was WOOOSH! WOOSH! lol. 
I'm back in MA visiting family. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm having a boy or a girl (I will try to take a picture today) and I'm all I DONT KNOW LOL!


----------



## Breadsticks

Pink Flowers said:


> Aaisrie - moon baby looks good! the scan is soo clear!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM... sickness has got worse!! It was horrible this morning I was bringing up loads of stomach acid (tmi sorry) Oh thinks I am making up my tiredness so moans if I say I would like some sleep even tho he is on his 4 days off!

So sorry the morning sickness has been so rough! I found that when I was throwing up stomach acid it helped so much to take a Tums. It wouldn't stop me from throwing up but the next time I threw up it wasn't all acid as the Tums helped to neutralize it. It made it a lot less painful! I hope you feel better!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Breadsticks said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie - moon baby looks good! the scan is soo clear!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM... sickness has got worse!! It was horrible this morning I was bringing up loads of stomach acid (tmi sorry) Oh thinks I am making up my tiredness so moans if I say I would like some sleep even tho he is on his 4 days off!
> 
> So sorry the morning sickness has been so rough! I found that when I was throwing up stomach acid it helped so much to take a Tums. It wouldn't stop me from throwing up but the next time I threw up it wasn't all acid as the Tums helped to neutralize it. It made it a lot less painful! I hope you feel better!Click to expand...

I will give that a go thank you. Never had the stomach acid thing with ds! 

I forgot to say I have physio on my pelvis on the 4th feb! It came out of alignment last time and it has done it already this time!


----------



## oneandtwo

Wanted to share some of the pictures I took of my boys for the cards we sent out to tell family we were expecting, there are lots, sorry!! I am NO photographer so they arent like high quality or anything 

I asked where's the baby? LOL
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/DSC_0186_zpsa75fbce7.jpg

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/DSC_0187_zps94d71361.jpg

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/DSC_0225_zps9acca4ed.jpg

this one is my fav, its my oldest :)
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/DSC_0213_zpsd04b3d87.jpg


----------



## sue_88

Oh oneandtwo - aren't they just precious!!! :)

I love the last one, peeking over the baby! How wonderful......have you had any reaction to your news yet?


----------



## oneandtwo

sue_88 said:


> Oh oneandtwo - aren't they just precious!!! :)
> 
> I love the last one, peeking over the baby! How wonderful......have you had any reaction to your news yet?


Thank you, I love the last one too. I think thats the one I will post on FB when we announce on there :)

absolutely NO reactions yet, its killing me!! LOL I do believe that most should get their photos today, fx'd! Most of our family lives in Utah and there was a huge drop of snow last night so hopefully it doesnt slow the mail at all :/


----------



## Breadsticks

oneandtwo, those are all so adorable! I love the second one, your little one on the far left looking down at his belly is just so funny in that context. Like "Is there a baby in my belly too?" :haha: So sweet, thank you for sharing them! Your boys are precious and look so happy and excited :D


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks said:


> oneandtwo, those are all so adorable! I love the second one, your little one on the far left looking down at his belly is just so funny in that context. Like "Is there a baby in my belly too?" :haha: So sweet, thank you for sharing them! Your boys are precious and look so happy and excited :D

Thank you :)

He does check for a baby in his belly when we talk about the baby in my belly, he's also checked my husbands belly!! haha. They are very excited, all but the oldest one! He's still anti baby brother, he was really wanting a sister. Even though he said he wants nothing to do with the new baby, he said he would help with 20 month old! LOL


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Golly guys... such a mixed bag of emotions last night!!

We're supposed to have amazing weather here this weekend. Like 75 degrees and sunny (that's close to 24 c) So me and hubby decided on a last minute getaway to the beach! It's only 2 hours away but we haven't been since we moved here, my daughter has never been to the beach! (And since I grew up in florida that hurts!) 

Anyway, I get that all booked and I'm excited. We put Jessie down to sleep and then head to our room to watch Sherlock. Half way through I pause it because the baby is jumping all over the place!! It was crazy! So much movement for the first real feeling! Hubby had his ear down and thought he could hear all the swishing. It was really great and kinda surreal. Finish watching the show, lay down to sleep. Jessie wakes up. She doesn't feel well. Pukage. *sigh* poor thing. She's up till 6am vomiting every half hour or so. I was so worried about her. Had her in my bed and had to keep running her to the bathroom. She woke up at 9 this morning puked again, but then I finally got her to keep down some liquids. She peed a couple hours later so I was happy enough to give her a banana. She seems to be feeling much better but I'm exhausted. I cannot survive on 2 hours of sleep and we leave for the beach in 2 hours and I'm not packed yet!!!

So I'm all excited, concerned, and just plain tired all at the same time. Can barely decide what to do with myself, hence posting on BnB instead of actually packing!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope she feels better hun and yall get to still go to the beach but tottaly get the idea of being just vamished. 
afm-since im over weight i cant see the bump more of a B shape but i can feel the tightness of were the baby is and can tell that within next few weeks i will have a D shape soon. as the baby rises to the above belly button area. right now if i stay still you can see me belly button area flutter movement. husband even noticed, its really tight right in that area. :) getting excited.


----------



## Libbysmum

Becca I am so sorry to hear about your DD- Have you tried giving her cheese-balls? They are coated with that cheesey cornflour stuff and it apparently lines the stomach to stop throwing up? I give a handful of them to my DD if she is a bit unwell and it seems to help.

Pinkflowers...it sounds a bit like heartburn. I use liquid Mylanta. It tastes a bit better than the chew-able tablets. I have found I need it especially after I eat anything spicy or I eat too much of my meals. It really settles the stomach acid. I would find it worse at night because I was laying down. Last night I had it cause my DD kept jumping all over my belly as she was snuggling down to go to bed. I felt like I had no air to breath - if you don't want to take any medications then try having a cup of cold milk to sip...some people manage on that. Not me but I did try it.

Oneandtwo- gorgeous kids! I really love the idea.

Hope everyone is feeling better today...Alice? Did you see a doctor?

DH has Monday and Tuesday off work...unless they call him in...I am really hoping they don't. I feel like we haven't had a weekend together in ages!


----------



## caro103

oneandtwo, gorgeous kids!! lovely way to tell everyone too :D

becca i hope your LO is feeling much better and you made it to the beach! xx


----------



## alicecooper

Thank you ladies for the well wishes. My tummy feels okay today, but I have a horrible sore throat. I think I'm just having a spot of bad luck health-wise lately, I really do! It's just mad! Either that or I'm turning into a chronic hypochondriac....*swallows*...ouch...no, my throat really is sore, it's not in my head lol.
Goodness knows what was up with my tum yesterday though. Perhaps I ate something dodgy without realising.

caro - I hope your cough clears up soon. It's not fun having a long-lasting cold.

sue - cool your first big purchases :) exciting

libbysmum - cute bump pic!

abagail - ooh I love the jungle themed stuff!

oneandtwo - awww I love the pictures! your boys are so cute! bless your oldest lol, I'm sure he'll come around to the idea of another brother once the little one is born. He'll think he's cute :) And wahey for feeling the baby move!

aaisrie - lovely scan pic. so sorry about your car, that sucks.

breadsticks - awww you have such a teeny sweet little bump. there is one there, it's just little. I'm jealous to be honest, mine is big, I wish it wasn't - I feel like a roly poly pudding!
but speaking of roly poly puddings - mmmmm pancakes. I love pancakes. Though I assume you mean American (Scotch) type pancakes. I prefer what we call pancakes (crepes). NOM NOM I could seriously eat pancakes right now!
Your stroller sounds nice :)

donna - so glad you're feeling better

tsy - oh dear! Seems we're all having bowel issues! I hope the constipation clears up soon.
and yum at thai food :)

pink flowers - oh no I'm sorry you're suffering from awful m/s :( I hope it passes soon. That sucks about your pelvis too. I hope the physio sorts it out

missfox - very pleased your doctor found the heartbeat, even if it did take a while

becca - wow what a lot going on. Your poor daughter being sick :( It's awful when kids are poorly, you want to help them but there's not that much you can do. I hope she feels better soon and you enjoy yourselves at the beach. And how exciting about feeling the baby!

sw33t - yay for feeling/seeing the baby move :)

libbysmum - how nice for you and your dh to spend some time together. I hope he doesn't get called in.


Well my further news is that my mam text me today telling me she's bought us a highchair for £5 as apparently "we'll need it". Oh dear. Well I had to ring her and tell her that's very nice of her but we already have one that Jason only stopped using last year. It's a booster thing that you strap to a regular dining chair - it's really good. It's about the only baby thing we hadn't gotten rid of. So she says she's gonna try take it back to the shop (but as it was a second hand shop she's not sure they'll take it). *sigh* 
She means well but I do wish she'd ask about things like that before buying them. We have no room for a full sized high chair, which is why we bought a booster thinggy in the first place.
My mam does odd things though. She went on and on and on about this GORGEOUS sleepsuit she bought for the baby (for about 10p because it was, again, from a second hand shop), and when she gave us it, it was a sleepsuit for a preemie. Weighing up to 7lbs.
Now, bear in mind that all my children were VERY overdue, and not one of them weighed less than 10lbs. 
You get the idea!

Like I said, she means well, but she doesn't quite think these things through lol.


We're re-thinking our girl's name. We had Athena Adeline but now DH says he prefers Callisto.
I _like_ Callisto - I'm a huge Xena Warrior Princess fan, and that's the name of one of the main characters in it, and I do like the name....BUT...
I can't help wondering if it sounds a little masculine with the O at the end of it. Even though logically I know the ancient Greek myth behind it was about a female nymph (Kallisto) who got turned into a bear and sent up to the sky and became the constellation Ursa Major (the Great Bear). 
So it _is_ a female name, but I wonder if other people might think it's a boy's name if they are unfamiliar with the legend and all that. 

So I'm wondering if Callista might be better. I like Callista. DH does too but he prefers Callisto.

And then I'm wondering about middle names. Now I said it would be nice to stick to our original first name choice of Athena, but then if we use my idea of Callista, it would be Callista Athena and that's a bit hard to say because it would be running the A at the end of Callista into the A at the start of Athena.
So DH pointed out that Callisto Athena flows better.

But I still think that Callisto sounds more masculine than Callista. And somehow Callista just sounds that little bit prettier to my ear.

Any thoughts ladies? I'm struggling here lol.


----------



## kaths101

14 weeks tomorrow! Wow does that mean I'm now in 2nd tri? Time is actually flying now.

I have had the stomach acid sickness too. I get it as soon as I stand up out of bed in the morning, I feel sick. No food comes up just liquid and acid (sorry about all the details). It's horrible but I feel instantly better once I've been sick.

A lady at work actually said I looked pregnant today... Good job I am otherwise I'd have hit her :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

45 more minutes and i'm off work for the weekend!! it has been a very long week! this is the first week i've actually worked a 5 day week since before christmas. im exhausted but i'm going to be thankful when i get my paycheck!

whoever was going to the beach im jealous. its been so cold lately and today the high was like 68 and of course i was stuck inside at work sweating to death because it is so hot in here still!!

im ready to go home and make dinner and just relax for the weekend! i want to get teh bedrooms switched around so my daughter can start gettin used to her new room. 

whats everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## caro103

wow alice how do you remember everyones name and manage to comment!? i'm impressed!! I can only multiquote :haha:

How do you pronounce callisto? as it looks calli-s-to? or somehow else? I'm not familiar with the legend at all so afraid i'd prob not know whether it was a female or male name either way. However if you abbreviated to calli, i know some girl calli's!

Kath, yay for people thinking you look pregnant!! i've had the opposite...'oh your not showing at all yet, i'm surprised with it being No.2'...yet I can't do my work trousers up, so i was like 'oh fab i just look fatter then :dohh::haha:'


----------



## SugarBeth

Elizabeth Rose Keller
Our Forever Sleeping Beauty
was born into the arms of Jesus

Sweet Little Flower
Of Heavenly Birth
You Were To Fair
To Bloom On Earth

We will love and miss you forever !



Thank you all for your prayers for us. When they did the ultrasound today at 12 weeks and 5 days they found out that Elizabeth had stopped growing at 8 weeks. We are heartbroken ! Please pray for us while we grieve. I probably won't be around much, I need time to heal. I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and please hug your baby bumps extra tight for me.

Jill


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: so sorry SB.


----------



## donna noble

im so sorry sugar beth. take time to rest and heal


----------



## Libbysmum

Sugarbeth I am so sorry for your loss. It is a tragic and upsetting thing to happen. It is so hard to understand why....I really hope that you get the support you need at this time. My heart goes out to you and your family!

Alice- we thought about Calista as a name, just one L. I taught a little girl named it once while teaching. It is very pretty. Meanwhile my DD is strangling me with love. Take lots of honey and lemon for your throat.


----------



## junemomma09

Those are such cute photos oneandtwo!!!


----------



## mummySS

SugarBeth said:


> Elizabeth Rose Keller
> Our Forever Sleeping Beauty
> was born into the arms of Jesus
> 
> Sweet Little Flower
> Of Heavenly Birth
> You Were To Fair
> To Bloom On Earth
> 
> We will love and miss you forever !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers for us. When they did the ultrasound today at 12 weeks and 5 days they found out that Elizabeth had stopped growing at 8 weeks. We are heartbroken ! Please pray for us while we grieve. I probably won't be around much, I need time to heal. I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and please hug your baby bumps extra tight for me.
> 
> Jill

So So sorry SB :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

SugarBeth - I'm so so sorry :-( thinking of you xx


----------



## junemomma09

So sorry for your loss sugarbeth!!!!! Xxxx


So we got our anatomy scan date, it's February 6th at 8:30 am :D I'm so excited!!! I really really want to know the sex but I have to resist because I really want to find out at my gender reveal party! You ladies have to help me be strong and not want to find out. We're also wanting to do a 3D/4D scan around 28 weeks. Anyone else thinking of doing this? We've never had one so with this being our last, we really want to do one.


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else still have moments where they can't believe they are expecting? I sti have moments where I'm like "Oh yeah, I'm pregnant! There's a little one in there!" Lol


----------



## myra

Jill- I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking. I hope that you and your family are able to find some moments of peace as you go through all of this. Sending prayers and warm wishes to you.:hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Sugarbeth, I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs: It makes me so sad that you are going through this. I am praying for your family. Lots of hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, oh no! I hope your daughter starts feeling better and you can enjoy the beach!

Libbysmum, I hope your husband doesn't get called in either! My husband and I haven't had a day off together in about a week and a half. It's not terrible because I still see him a lot but I am looking forward to next Saturday when we have a full day together :)

Alice, aww shucks thanks! I think your bump is super amazing so I'm jealous of yours :haha: I do look forward to mine getting a bit bigger but then I'm sure I'll miss having more mobility lol. I hope you start feeling better soon! Being sick stinks :( As far as the girl's name goes, I really like Athena Adeline the best but I agree that Callista sounds more feminine than Callisto.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so sorry jill. prayers for you and family


----------



## oneandtwo

so sorry for your loss sugarbeth *hugs*


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry for your loss sugarBeth :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Jill I'm so sorry. :hugs: take your time and heal. You'll be in my thoughts.

AFM I managed 3 whole meals and a bedtime snack today! I feel so much better today than yesterday I hope this keeps up. I bought maternity leggings today they were cheap and an old navy dress for $9. 
I'll soon be declaring a war on waistbands. This bloating is uncomfortable. 

Good night ladies


----------



## pandaspot

junemomma09 said:


> So sorry for your loss sugarbeth!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> So we got our anatomy scan date, it's February 6th at 8:30 am :D I'm so excited!!! I really really want to know the sex but I have to resist because I really want to find out at my gender reveal party! You ladies have to help me be strong and not want to find out. We're also wanting to do a 3D/4D scan around 28 weeks. Anyone else thinking of doing this? We've never had one so with this being our last, we really want to do one.


Yes I am definetly getting a 4d scan at 28 weeks or round about. A can't wait :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is feeling OK. 

I am so pleased it's the weekend, the last week at work seemed to drag on for ever! I know at some point we have to go shopping but as it is all wet & horrible outside, I am hoping to put it off till tomorrow. 


Libbysmum - Hope you get to enjoy a weekend with your OH.

Alicecooper -Hope you feel better soon. I like your choice of names. I would go with Callista, I think sounds nicer than Callisto. 

Sugarbeth - I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts go out to you and your family at this difficult time :hugs::hugs:

Junemomma09 - Good to hear you have a scan date, I cant wait to find out if bean is M/F. I'm not sure about the 3D/4D scans, personally I think they look a bit strange. I still have lots of times where I cant really believe this is really happening! 

tsyhanochka -glad to hear you are feeling better x


----------



## alannadee

jill im so sorry for your loss, i know how heartbreaking it is. Take the time to heal. :hugs:


All of a sudden i seem to have a bump! i will try and post a pic later, I feel huge, even thou i know im not!!! lol

Our moses basket came the other night, very exciting!! Me and hubby both sat looking at it, a very odd moment. Will be very strange when there is a little person in there!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## pambolina21

Had my appt and ultrasound yesterday...we tried seeing the gender but baby was sitting on his/her legs....lol...I will be booking a private scan for my birthday next week so hopefully we will find out the gender!! (I better...I'm goin nuts!)

I measured ahead of where I was...I now measure 14w2d!!! Baby was doing great and showing off his/her dance moves! LOL!! Heartbeat was 154! 

Anyone have any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







427576_3940273758359_354317765_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## myra

We had our follow up scan yesterday since the doc wanted to check cervix length. All looks good with that and with little Connor!!:happydance:

Heartburn is getting worse. Woke up coughing from acid reflux and then ran to the bathroom since I felt I was about to throw up...coughed/heaved so hard that I wet myself a bit! :dohh: Then I had the worst metalic taste in my mouth- it tasted like I had a rusty pipe in the back of my throat. I drank milk, ate crackers and couldn't get rid of it. A cough drop finally helped. 

On a hopefully unrelated note, I ate an entire cantaloupe in one sitting!!! :blush: And i could have eaten more except I was out...that was my 4th melon this week but the previous times I just ate half at a time....OH is going to restock my melon supply tonight...phew!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i cant wait to find out our babys sex. but im just grateful everything is going well so far. 

hoping everyone has a great day today. im gonna veg out and watch movies and eventually fold cloths and do homework.


----------



## junemomma09

I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> So sorry for your loss sugarbeth!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> So we got our anatomy scan date, it's February 6th at 8:30 am :D I'm so excited!!! I really really want to know the sex but I have to resist because I really want to find out at my gender reveal party! You ladies have to help me be strong and not want to find out. We're also wanting to do a 3D/4D scan around 28 weeks. Anyone else thinking of doing this? We've never had one so with this being our last, we really want to do one.

This is the exact day and time of my appt!!!! I'll be thinking of you while in there!!! We're both on EST so it's kind of funny that we'll both find out at the same time what we're having!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We also plan on doing a 3D/4D scan. Not sure what week, we'll ask them the best time as it would be at our doc office. It turns out they are the only ones in this area that do it and it's $120. Not very cheap but I think it'll be worth it!

SugarBeth, so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much. Trying to take some time away and stay off the computer some. Needing to spend more time with DS and OH. Luckily OH has started his last semester back up in school and all his classes end before I get off work so we can spend Tuesday/Thursday nights together! He works all the other nights but the last 2 weeks they've had him work a day or two a week where he goes in earlier so we get to spend a bit of time together at night as well. It's great to be able to have more time together! 

I have started feeling the baby moving daily the last few days!! It's so great!! I notice it at work at about 4pm every day. When I'm at home I'll feel it slightly off and on. I just smile and chuckle. I told OH the first time I felt it and he put his ear to my belly to try and listen. He couldn't tell what he was hearing, just think it was my tummy. 

My hormones have been all over the place and I've been moody...I hate being that way but my DS knows how to push my buttons and lately I haven't been able to keep myself as calm as I normally can. Then I get even more frustrated with myself. 

Last Monday I got to work and I started having major cramps! It hurts when I stood up out of my car and I didn't know why! I felt like everything was going to fall out of me! I was hoping it was just gas but to sit, stand, move in any form it hurt! So I told my manager if it continued I was calling the doc office. Well it finally started fading away so I left it as just really severe gas pains. Since then I've had some cramping off and on but light cramping and I figure it's just my ligaments stretching more. Especially since I'm feeling the baby move daily now. I also have this horrible metallic taste in my mouth too! I can't get rid of it no matter what I try! Brush my teeth, use mouth wash and nothing is helping. I figure just another symptom of pregnancy! well I've wrote enough for now! LOL! I have to go finish trying to catch up on the posts!! :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Ladies, I am having such an amazing day! 

I had work this morning with a very sweet coworker that I hardly ever see. It was a pretty low-key morning so it was actually kind of relaxing. I was done at 12:45PM so my husband picked me up and took me to my favorite local bakery for lunch :) They have the most amazing sandwiches and treats! We split a sandwich (they are huge!) and I also got a bearclaw and chocolate brioche. I couldn't finish it all so I brought them home for later. 

After we ate, he took me to the mall (I need a new backpack for class, my gigantic bio and chem books destroyed my old one). I am currently using my husband's but we found one I like, it was $100 retail so we're going to wait a few weeks to see if they go on sale (since the semester just started). We also went into Macy's because we needed new pillows and they had a sale, I love new pillows :) While we were there we saw the Ninja blenders were on sale, the $220 one that can mix doughs and things was marked down to $130! I had been wanting a good blender for a while and really wanted a Ninja so my husband got it for me :D Well, I told him it should be an early birthday present lol.

Now I am home with a sweet little kitty purring on my lap, well fed, and relaxing :) My Packers (professional American football for my friends across the pond :winkwink: ) play tonight so I'm looking forward to a good playoff game and my Hoosiers (college basketball) won today so I'm a happy camper!

I hope the rest of you are having a wonderful weekend! JJsmom, so great to hear from you! I'm glad you are getting quality time with your family :) I love that you are feeling movement so frequently! I'm pretty sure I've felt baby here and there but nothing consistent, only when I'm lying down and not really doing anything.

Junemomma, I wanna go to Disney! My friend lives really close to Orlando so I definitely plan on taking this little one out for a visit (my friend will be the baby's godmother) and to go to Disney with her and her husband :D I hope you and your family has a blast when you go!

Myra, I am so happy that your scans continue to go so well! :happydance: It is such great news!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:


> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol

if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.


----------



## kaths101

Hiya all, 
I'm so sorry sugarbeth :hugs:

I've had a good few days, I announced my pregnancy finally! 

I got my NT results back today, I'm really happy after worrying the last few days I got 1:12600. I'm 34 and with the measurement at 2.2 I've been fretting. 

On a bad note, I've also had the acid puking, peeing myself situation. Not great is it. Puking with wee trickling down your leg! :blush:


----------



## sue_88

I too have weed a little bit when puking - and ive never even had a baby!!!!!! lol so embarrassing - im glad I live alone.


On a HUGELY happy note - I am ordering my pram next Saturday!!!!!! WOO HOO!!! And my travel cot and bouncer arrived today. This is getting very real and exciting!!


----------



## Libbysmum

pambolina- I am guessing a boy for you but it could be a girl :) I am not a great guesser.
Myra- great news! So happy for you!
Kath- had any weird responses?
Sorry ladies that are doing pee...how annoying. Work those kegals ladies! Perhaps wear a pantie liner? I have had no problem with my pee...it is more the CM and sweat as it is summer time here!
Poor DD had the runs yesterday...I changed about 7 poops yesterday- poor kid.
As for heartburn- Mylanta all the way! I don't even measure it...I just take a gulp here and there when I start to cough. I bought the biggest bottle the store had.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sw33tp3a said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...

I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)


----------



## Libbysmum

My DH is from Florida...Tampa bay area. We were there last June for vacations and to visit with his side of the family. He moved here to Australia to marry me etc. Small world! So our DD is half American I suppose.


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss sugarbeth!!!!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> So we got our anatomy scan date, it's February 6th at 8:30 am :D I'm so excited!!! I really really want to know the sex but I have to resist because I really want to find out at my gender reveal party! You ladies have to help me be strong and not want to find out. We're also wanting to do a 3D/4D scan around 28 weeks. Anyone else thinking of doing this? We've never had one so with this being our last, we really want to do one.
> 
> This is the exact day and time of my appt!!!! I'll be thinking of you while in there!!! We're both on EST so it's kind of funny that we'll both find out at the same time what we're having!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We also plan on doing a 3D/4D scan. Not sure what week, we'll ask them the best time as it would be at our doc office. It turns out they are the only ones in this area that do it and it's $120. Not very cheap but I think it'll be worth it!
> 
> SugarBeth, so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. Trying to take some time away and stay off the computer some. Needing to spend more time with DS and OH. Luckily OH has started his last semester back up in school and all his classes end before I get off work so we can spend Tuesday/Thursday nights together! He works all the other nights but the last 2 weeks they've had him work a day or two a week where he goes in earlier so we get to spend a bit of time together at night as well. It's great to be able to have more time together!
> 
> I have started feeling the baby moving daily the last few days!! It's so great!! I notice it at work at about 4pm every day. When I'm at home I'll feel it slightly off and on. I just smile and chuckle. I told OH the first time I felt it and he put his ear to my belly to try and listen. He couldn't tell what he was hearing, just think it was my tummy.
> 
> My hormones have been all over the place and I've been moody...I hate being that way but my DS knows how to push my buttons and lately I haven't been able to keep myself as calm as I normally can. Then I get even more frustrated with myself.
> 
> Last Monday I got to work and I started having major cramps! It hurts when I stood up out of my car and I didn't know why! I felt like everything was going to fall out of me! I was hoping it was just gas but to sit, stand, move in any form it hurt! So I told my manager if it continued I was calling the doc office. Well it finally started fading away so I left it as just really severe gas pains. Since then I've had some cramping off and on but light cramping and I figure it's just my ligaments stretching more. Especially since I'm feeling the baby move daily now. I also have this horrible metallic taste in my mouth too! I can't get rid of it no matter what I try! Brush my teeth, use mouth wash and nothing is helping. I figure just another symptom of pregnancy! well I've wrote enough for now! LOL! I have to go finish trying to catch up on the posts!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow! What are the chances?!? That's pretty neat!! I'll be thinking of you as well!!


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)Click to expand...

I'm originally from Daytona beach but now live in Jacksonville! Huge city!


----------



## oneandtwo

So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.

and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.

it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family


----------



## Breadsticks

oneandtwo said:


> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family

How incredibly rude! My husband and I want four kids, I don't see what is so wrong with that. I'm sorry you had to deal with so much negativity :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm originally from Daytona beach but now live in Jacksonville! Huge city!Click to expand...

thats were my mom and my cousin and family live. do you now the pouchos, leslies,


----------



## junemomma09

oneandtwo said:


> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family

That was very rude of them! I would've said something it were me but that only starts arguments and fights. Hope they realize how inconsiderate their. Immense were.


----------



## junemomma09

Sw33tp3a said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm originally from Daytona beach but now live in Jacksonville! Huge city!Click to expand...
> 
> thats were my mom and my cousin and family live. do you now the pouchos, leslies,Click to expand...


No I don't, it's such a big city, you could go years without running into the same person twice or even once for the matter.


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family
> 
> How incredibly rude! My husband and I want four kids, I don't see what is so wrong with that. I'm sorry you had to deal with so much negativity :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont understand it either, ESPECIALLY because we come from pretty big families. I have two brothers and two sisters. PLUS two step sisters and two step brothers. and my husband has 3 brothers and a step sister, our best friend from highschool's dad is the one that called my husband a dumb ass and they have 7 kids!! So the people that were making fun of us all basically have more children then we do! Just dont know...

I posted on FB, our friends are being WAY sweeter than family, makes me feel a bit better. Thank you for the hugs! 



junemomma09 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family
> 
> That was very rude of them! I would've said something it were me but that only starts arguments and fights. Hope they realize how inconsiderate their. Immense were.Click to expand...

I fight with my husbands family A LOT cause they are pretty rude, generally, I didnt bother today, I usually let comments slide if its a one time thing, but if it continues...they'll hear from me. My tolerance level is only so high! Like I would have expected it later maybe? cause our families are pretty sarcastic, but the day they find out?! Just seems a little too much!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

last two pregnancies i got grief so i was scared to say anything about this one. and when i did i was surprised that i got a congrats and a hey we have been waiting for yall to have one comment. i was shocked because i was trying to prepare for the worst.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm originally from Daytona beach but now live in Jacksonville! Huge city!Click to expand...

Jacksonville is only like an hour away from me! We actually get out local news from jax! Wow small world lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo said:


> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family



Wow so sorry for the rude comments that's awful :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

*oneandtwo* that's the kind of reactions I expected from family... so I told good friends and trusted coworkers BEFORE my family. I got all the positive energy so that I knew I could face anything. My mom was snarky with her 'about time' comment, my cousin insensitive to our year TTC but overall pretty positive. 

My mother bothers me most because when I broke up with my ex 3 years ago I told her, in tears, that I was sorry I wouldn't be making her a grandmother for awhile longer. We'd been together 5 years so she was getting antsy. She was really sensitive at the time and said nice things, but then 6 months later I told her a friend or 2 were expecting and she said 'oh, so everyone but you'.... so then to get this from her after only marrying DH in the summer (though we were trying before we got married and just not telling everyone) She doesn't think before she opens her mouth, and when you call her on stuff she just declares she'll 'never say anything again' like a child. So yeah. Families suck sometimes. 

Glad everyone's doing relatively well. I'm sorry for the reflux and the peeing ladies. I don't look forward to the leaking wee.... but I already have reflux so I just know it will get worse. 

If I could get this darn constipation moving along I would feel even better I think. My tummy is so bloated I fill out these maternity leggings I bought a little too well already but they are so comfy taht I think I will be saving these for after the baby when my IBS flares up ;)

Told the last of my good friends today. So everyone from me knows that I care to know. And DH just has to tell his friends now, which he'll do on his own time. 

Can someone define what a pregnancy craving is like? Since I've been overwhelmed with aversions I didn't notice but I get the idea for random things I think I smell or taste. When I get them I'm not super excited so maybe they aren't real cravings yet. Like I've been wanting curry for a few weeks, but my tummy kept me from actually getting some, so I had it last night and it was divine as I expected. I kind of want it again now. But I'm not dying for it. I feel like I did before I was knocked up, I just get the idea of 'oh that would be good' and sometimes I think about it for ages and sometimes it passes as fast as it came. And nothing that I've 'craved' and gotten has lived up to my desire as much as the curry did. So I'm just curious.

HUGS!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well my cravings have been the cuties oranges but now they dont have them near me right now. i get like little a thought of what id really like to have like say fruit just sounds so good or a burger or say mexican tacos or something like that say you dont get to have it and you still are graving it the next day. thats a craving. or you find you can eat a pizza every day that would be a craving. for some people they dont have any for some it may be a drink or ice to chew on ice cubes. or a soda you must have.


----------



## Libbysmum

omgosh I had a bad day! Well really just the afternoon. The morning wasn't too bad.
DD and I went for a drive down the coast to meet friends for lunch. She slept most of the way which was great but once we got to the restaurant she had had enough of sitting and wanted to run wild. I restrained/bribed her to sit in the highchair and have some pink milk. But the entire drive home she screamed (about an hour) I pulled over once to retrieve her pacifier but oh lordy does she have a set of lungs! Then about 10 minutes from home she decided she had worked herself up enough to stick her fingers down her throat and make herself gag. I have never been so glad to be home in my life!


----------



## SweetienFL

Hi everyone I am new here. My EDD is July 29th.


----------



## Miss Bellum

oneandtwo said:


> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family

How horribly rude! I dont understand why people need to make such nasty remarks. Sorry you had to put up with that. At least you don't have to deal with them often :hugs:



tsyhanochka said:


> *oneandtwo* that's the kind of reactions I expected from family... so I told good friends and trusted coworkers BEFORE my family. I got all the positive energy so that I knew I could face anything. My mom was snarky with her 'about time' comment, my cousin insensitive to our year TTC but overall pretty positive.
> 
> My mother bothers me most because when I broke up with my ex 3 years ago I told her, in tears, that I was sorry I wouldn't be making her a grandmother for awhile longer. We'd been together 5 years so she was getting antsy. She was really sensitive at the time and said nice things, but then 6 months later I told her a friend or 2 were expecting and she said 'oh, so everyone but you'.... so then to get this from her after only marrying DH in the summer (though we were trying before we got married and just not telling everyone) She doesn't think before she opens her mouth, and when you call her on stuff she just declares she'll 'never say anything again' like a child. So yeah. Families suck sometimes.
> 
> Glad everyone's doing relatively well. I'm sorry for the reflux and the peeing ladies. I don't look forward to the leaking wee.... but I already have reflux so I just know it will get worse.
> 
> If I could get this darn constipation moving along I would feel even better I think. My tummy is so bloated I fill out these maternity leggings I bought a little too well already but they are so comfy taht I think I will be saving these for after the baby when my IBS flares up ;)
> 
> Told the last of my good friends today. So everyone from me knows that I care to know. And DH just has to tell his friends now, which he'll do on his own time.
> 
> Can someone define what a pregnancy craving is like? Since I've been overwhelmed with aversions I didn't notice but I get the idea for random things I think I smell or taste. When I get them I'm not super excited so maybe they aren't real cravings yet. Like I've been wanting curry for a few weeks, but my tummy kept me from actually getting some, so I had it last night and it was divine as I expected. I kind of want it again now. But I'm not dying for it. I feel like I did before I was knocked up, I just get the idea of 'oh that would be good' and sometimes I think about it for ages and sometimes it passes as fast as it came. And nothing that I've 'craved' and gotten has lived up to my desire as much as the curry did. So I'm just curious.
> 
> HUGS!

Reading these comments makes me feel pretty lucky most of my family/friends have been pretty positive about things. I just dont understand how some people can be so thoughtless. 

I'm not sure what would be defined as a craving. I guess it would be different for everyone. I dont think I have had any particularly strong cravings for any one thing but I have been eating a lot more fruit, especially satsumas, melons, grapes and apples. 



Libbysmum said:


> omgosh I had a bad day! Well really just the afternoon. The morning wasn't too bad.
> DD and I went for a drive down the coast to meet friends for lunch. She slept most of the way which was great but once we got to the restaurant she had had enough of sitting and wanted to run wild. I restrained/bribed her to sit in the highchair and have some pink milk. But the entire drive home she screamed (about an hour) I pulled over once to retrieve her pacifier but oh lordy does she have a set of lungs! Then about 10 minutes from home she decided she had worked herself up enough to stick her fingers down her throat and make herself gag. I have never been so glad to be home in my life!

Sounds like a rough day, hope today is better 



SweetienFL said:


> Hi everyone I am new here. My EDD is July 29th.

Welcome & congratulations :) x


----------



## beachgal

Oh man, add me to the peeing club. I sneezed yesterday and wet my pants. Thankfully I was at home and not anywhere else! I thought I just had to worry about farting accidentally but now I worry about peeing too... Oh boy.


----------



## rabab780

oneandtwo said:


> So most of our family knows, Im honestly surprised at the responses, surprised but not. The majority of them have made shitty comments like *do you guys EVER sleep away from each other?* and *does that dumbass know what causes babies?* They were in jest, but still rude. and then our parents said *are you guys just going to keep having kids or what?* out of the FEW people I thought would be negative about it (my mom, my oldest brother, and dh's step sister) They were the most excited, and only offered congratulations without any rude comments. Hopefully we'll be going FB public soon, I think i almost felt better with no one knowing. I really wasnt expecting people to be QUITE so snarky.
> 
> and the continued, *you werent meant for a girl* and *You dont need a girl anyway* comments kind of sucks. We are happy with a fourth boy but were REALLY wanting a girl so were still kind of trying to fully come to terms with the idea of never having a daughter so the comments just sucked today.
> 
> it did make me that much more grateful to live extremely far away (at least 12 hrs from the nearest family member) from family


I am in the same boat as you and I feel sad and annoyed , I started to hear very rude comment from friends and people especially at school the time I pick up my kids ...
first stupid said :are u and H all the time sleeping ???....
second said :oooh I don,t think u r going to stop on having more children.(This lady last month gave birth to baby number 7)...
Third :OOH number 5 ?... Its hard for you indeed.
Forth :I think your H is a flyer rocket ?? Really really rude and shitty comment.
Fifth: AAAH number5 and next year you will have number 6.......(I told her :yes maybe why not .....)
AND MORE MORE MORE..... and dont know what to do with people like these ...NO CONGRATS AT ALL .

This week they all knew about my pregnancy ,better if they don't ....


----------



## alicecooper

sorry ladies I haven't had chance to catch up with the thread. I will do, I promise. I hope you're all well xx

We've finally settled on a girl's name. Callista Gabrielle. Quite a difference from Athena Adeline lol, but we like it.

Not much else to tell. I still have a very sore throat but I'll live. At least my tummy is okay.

I got a letter through for my GTT in April but I'm gonna have to ring up and change the appointment because they've booked me in for 9am. Well that's useless - I have to take the kids to school on a morning! So I'll ring the hospital tomorrow and tell them 9am is a terrible time for me and that I can't make it then. I'm sure they'll change it.

Right I'm popping out. Will catch up reading the thread later x


----------



## sue_88

Just ordered my pram!!!  my folks have paid for it, aren't they amazing!

It will be delivered May 3rd!


----------



## myra

*oneandtwo, ty *and *rab*- I'm sorry youre getting such unsupportive and rude commments!! So, I'll say it: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm very happy for you all!!

I grew up in a family of 5 kids and I LOVED having all my brothers and sisters. We moved a bunch and though I had to leave my school friends behind, I always had a set of ready friends in my siblings. It was really great.


----------



## JJsmom

I can't believe how unsupportive people can be! It's just sad that people make such rude comments. If you can't say something nice...don't say it at all! Because it might come back and bite you in the bum! You be happy for your LO and not pay attention to those that are negative! As long as you and your DH's are happy then you shouldn't worry about everyone else's opinions! They say, Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one! But you don't have to listen to them. Just ignore them. I'm excited for everyone on here and I hope we continue this wonderful journey together! 

My OH and I are wanting 2 more kids after this one. That means we'll have 4 total as I already have a DS. Unless my OH wants to continue having more after our 3. But I did tell him I'd like to be done having them within the next 4 years.


----------



## oneandtwo

So I want some opinions on this subject-

My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time. 

My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.

So what do y'all think?


----------



## sue_88

oneandtwo said:


> So I want some opinions on this subject-
> 
> My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time.
> 
> My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.
> 
> So what do y'all think?

Hmmm difficult one, but I think personally I would ask.

My view point is, being a 'best friend' with someone is nice and you share a lot, but when you decide to get married you invite that person into a whole other intimate life and connection together that no best friend will experience. Albeit that she is now remarried, at the time of his death (I'm assuming) she was his family and no doubt No. 1 in his life.

So I would think, out of respect you should ask her first. If it was me, and his best friend were asking that question - I'd feel honoured. :flower:

(although your DH seems to have made up his mind if that was his statement.....hope it's not hard to convince him otherwise!)


----------



## oneandtwo

sue_88 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So I want some opinions on this subject-
> 
> My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time.
> 
> My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Hmmm difficult one, but I think personally I would ask.
> 
> My view point is, being a 'best friend' with someone is nice and you share a lot, but when you decide to get married you invite that person into a whole other intimate life and connection together that no best friend will experience. Albeit that she is now remarried, at the time of his death (I'm assuming) she was his family and no doubt No. 1 in his life.
> 
> So I would think, out of respect you should ask her first. If it was me, and his best friend were asking that question - I'd feel honoured. :flower:
> 
> (although your DH seems to have made up his mind if that was his statement.....hope it's not hard to convince him otherwise!)Click to expand...

Hes very easily convinced, generally. That was my thoughts on it exactly. Even though they were best friends when dh.joined the military.they dis not see each other oftwn, his wife was there for him verey day, and loved him deeply. It was hard for her to cope with his death and I think we should ask first since we are still in her life I wouldnt want to be uncomfortable with our child because of his name! (granted, im not sure that we would call him by the name or if he'd go by his middle name)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo said:


> So I want some opinions on this subject-
> 
> My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time.
> 
> My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.
> 
> So what do y'all think?

Would it be his friends full name or just a first name? If its just a first name I don't really see the need to ask. I totally get and respect the fact that she was his wife and number one in his life at the time but she has since moved past it and i think she ould probably feel honored by it. If its important for you to ask though then just express that to dh just so you feel more comfortable. :flower:


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So I want some opinions on this subject-
> 
> My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time.
> 
> My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Would it be his friends full name or just a first name? If its just a first name I don't really see the need to ask. I totally get and respect the fact that she was his wife and number one in his life at the time but she has since moved past it and i think she ould probably feel honored by it. If its important for you to ask though then just express that to dh just so you feel more comfortable. :flower:Click to expand...

Just the first name. I just worry about how it would make her feel? I dont know how likely it would be but I wouldnt want it to stop her from naming any of her future children the same name, don't know if that actually happens though? 

My husband knows how I feel :) we thought it best to get outside opinions that werent related to the situation. His friend was a big part of our lives and family/friend circle for a very long time so its hard to get an unbiased opinion!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> So I want some opinions on this subject-
> 
> My dh is leaning towards naming our son after his best friend who died a few years back. I think we should first ask his widow (she is our friend) out of respect, as she may not be comfortable with such, she is now remarried and is moving from our home state so we probably wont see her again for a very long time.
> 
> My dh on the other hand says we shouldn't ask at all since they were best friends before she was his wife.
> 
> So what do y'all think?
> 
> Would it be his friends full name or just a first name? If its just a first name I don't really see the need to ask. I totally get and respect the fact that she was his wife and number one in his life at the time but she has since moved past it and i think she ould probably feel honored by it. If its important for you to ask though then just express that to dh just so you feel more comfortable. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Just the first name. I just worry about how it would make her feel? I dont know how likely it would be but I wouldnt want it to stop her from naming any of her future children the same name, don't know if that actually happens though?
> 
> My husband knows how I feel :) we thought it best to get outside opinions that werent related to the situation. His friend was a big part of our lives and family/friend circle for a very long time so its hard to get an unbiased opinion!Click to expand...


I can't imagine her naming a future child with another man after her late husband but what do I know :haha: I totally get where you are coming from though. Like I said if its just his first name though I wouldn't see the problem in it as I'm sure he's not the only person in the planet with that specific name ya know? Maybe I'm insensitive though :shrug: 

Good luck with which ever way you guys choose to go :)


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender too! But I won't be finding out till close to 25 weeks!!! By choice really as we're doing the gender reveal party. Also we're in the midst of looking for a 4 bedroom house to rent. Our little 3 bed apartment 1352 sqft is just too tiny! I hope we find something!!!!! There's one house we're interested in that we will look at today. Also, we're planning a small trip to Disney world!!!! Either a 3 night or 4 night. We only live about 2 1/2 hours from Orlando so it's not a bad drive. It'll be our last vacation as a family of four! I'm so excited because our DS will almost be 4 when we go and he's already at the age where he'd really enjoy it! My 9 year old DD already enjoys it Lol
> 
> if you dont mind me asking what part of florida do you live? i moved three years ago from seffner florida and tampa florida i had my son in Brandon Florida.Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too! I'm also in Florida. In the Gainesville area :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm originally from Daytona beach but now live in Jacksonville! Huge city!Click to expand...
> 
> Jacksonville is only like an hour away from me! We actually get out local news from jax! Wow small world lolClick to expand...

Oh wow! What part of florida do you live?


----------



## caro103

wow, sorry for the negative reactions ladies :(.

Oneandtwo, I'd def say discuss it with your friends widow. My Dad died when i was young and my uncle decided to name his son my dads names just the opposite way around (middle name as 1st name) and my mum felt quite put out they'd not at least discussed it with her first. Kinda hard to hear you're husbands name all the time iykwim. I imagine it'd be a bit different with a friend but out of respect maybe best to discuss 1st :).


My mum used a doppler on baby today! :D (shes a midwife), 1st time we've actually heard the hb :). Was 159-175! quite a jumpy bean in there :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

I'm working today and apparently some of the people I'm working with on this shift ( the people change according to when they work) are deciding to be complete a**holes!!! I've never been treated so rudely by coworkers in my life! Can we say high school all over again?!? I needed help lifting a patient who is very heavy, they know I'm not suppose to be lifting heavy patients because of risk to the baby. I have a history of spontaneous placenta abruption. Well I get paged the patient wants to get back in bed and needs to be pulled up in the bed. I'm sitting around 4 other people and ask if someone can help me real quick, everyone is like "no". I swear some people are so rude. I always do my job and do it well! I'm a very good worker and I don't appreciate being treated that way! 

Ok vent over! Lol


----------



## caro103

junemomma09 said:


> I'm working today and apparently some of the people I'm working with on this shift ( the people change according to when they work) are deciding to be complete a**holes!!! I've never been treated so rudely by coworkers in my life! Can we say high school all over again?!? I needed help lifting a patient who is very heavy, they know I'm not suppose to be lifting heavy patients because of risk to the baby. I have a history of spontaneous placenta abruption. Well I get paged the patient wants to get back in bed and needs to be pulled up in the bed. I'm sitting around 4 other people and ask if someone can help me real quick, everyone is like "no". I swear some people are so rude. I always do my job and do it well! I'm a very good worker and I don't appreciate being treated that way!
> 
> Ok vent over! Lol

omg what selfish people!! well i hope you didn't do it by yourself hun :hugs:. Is there not glide sheets etc available to help in that sort of situation? though you'd still need 2 people, unless the person could then help themselves! xx


----------



## sue_88

junemomma09 said:


> I'm working today and apparently some of the people I'm working with on this shift ( the people change according to when they work) are deciding to be complete a**holes!!! I've never been treated so rudely by coworkers in my life! Can we say high school all over again?!? I needed help lifting a patient who is very heavy, they know I'm not suppose to be lifting heavy patients because of risk to the baby. I have a history of spontaneous placenta abruption. Well I get paged the patient wants to get back in bed and needs to be pulled up in the bed. I'm sitting around 4 other people and ask if someone can help me real quick, everyone is like "no". I swear some people are so rude. I always do my job and do it well! I'm a very good worker and I don't appreciate being treated that way!
> 
> Ok vent over! Lol

Urgh that's so awful - this type of work should come under your risk assessment?? But you sound so caring that I am sure you couldn't just sit back and not do it......please take care though!! Those collegues are no good.


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> wow, sorry for the negative reactions ladies :(.
> 
> Oneandtwo, I'd def say discuss it with your friends widow. My Dad died when i was young and my uncle decided to name his son my dads names just the opposite way around (middle name as 1st name) and my mum felt quite put out they'd not at least discussed it with her first. Kinda hard to hear you're husbands name all the time iykwim. I imagine it'd be a bit different with a friend but out of respect maybe best to discuss 1st :).
> 
> 
> My mum used a doppler on baby today! :D (shes a midwife), 1st time we've actually heard the hb :). Was 159-175! quite a jumpy bean in there :haha:

So great about the heartbeat - I now can't live without my doppler and that amazing sound everyday. :)


----------



## alicecooper

kaths - ugh the sickness doesn't sound fun, but at least, as you say, it feels better once you've actually been sick. At least that's preferable to it staying the same all day.
how did the pregnancy announcement go? 
I must confess I don't know what NT results mean, but I take it that was good news. It must be a relief not to worry. 

tlh - I hope you had a nice chilled out weekend after you have been working hard this week

caro - haha I just keep one tab open where I type all the replies, and another tab open on this thread going through post by post seeing what everybody has written. easiest way to keep track lol. I'd never manage otherwise.
and yep Callisto is just pronounced Calli-s-to but we've decided on Callista instead (pronounced Calli-s-ta lol). We like Calli / Callie / Cally as a nickname :)
And yay how nice that you got to hear the heartbeat.

SugarBeth - oh hun I'm so sorry for your loss :( *hugs*

Libbysmum - great minds think alike (re: Callista / Calista). 
Thanks for the honey and lemon advice. Unfortunately I still have a sore throat but it's just about tolerable. I hope it passes soon. 
I'm sorry about your DD being poorly. I hope she feels better soon. That really does sound like you had a stressful day. It's so hard when kids are poorly. 

junemomma - ooh exciting news about your gender scan, and having the gender reveal party. 
As for the 3D/4D scan, yep we had one when we were having Jason. Not for the other two though. We're not having one this time round though, we can't justify the cost unfortunately. 
No I don't forget I'm pregnant lol. The bump doesn't allow me to forget lol - it's too big!
I'm so SO jealous that you get to go to disney world! I don't think we could ever afford to go. I worked it out once that it would be something ludicrous like £8k for us to go. Even Disney Land in Paris costs a fortune. 3 days there is more than a fortnight in Spain! It's insane! I hope you all have a smashing time though.
Good luck with the house hunting.
And wow your co-workers sound terrible. I'd have refused to do the lifting if it were me, but I see why you felt as though you had to. Definitely bring it up with your manager / supervisor. Stress that you CANNOT be put in that position again.

Breadsticks - what are you and hubby gonna do on your day together on Saturday? 
and thank you for liking my bump lol. I'd happily swap. It's too big for me lol. It's getting in the way haha.
It sounds like you had a really lovely day yesterday! Thats so nice :)

tsy - yay for managing meals! How annoying that you're still constipated though. I think your curry "craving" sounds like a real craving. 
The way I would describe a craving is wanting something SO badly, and the wanting just not going away, and when you get to eat it, it tastes SO good, but you still want more and more and more of it!

pandaspot - I'm sure you're looking forward to your 3d/4d scan :)

miss bellum - did you manage to get the shopping done? Cheers for the name advice. we are going with Callista after all :)

alanna - ah it won't be long before your bubba is in the basket :) 
Looking forward to seeing a bump pic!

pambolina - naughty baby not showing you lol. Don't worry though, I'm sure you'll find out soon enough. Something to look forward to :)

myra - I'm sorry to hear about the heartburn. Glad everything is looking okay with your baby though. And wow at all the melon eating! Cravings I guess?
It's nice to hear that you enjoyed growing up with lots of siblings. Reassuring lol - because my DD and DS1 are set to kill each other lately! lol

Sw33t - veging out with movies sounds like a nice chilled out way to spend a day :) I'm jealous!

JJsmom - hurray for feeling the baby move. That sucks about your hormones. At least you know that won't last forever. 
Nice that you get to spend some more time with your OH.
Ouch at the cramps. I bet that wasn't pleasant. Glad it died away though and wasn't anything serious.

sue - woo for ordering baby stuff! how nice of your parents to buy you a pram. My dad did that for us with baby 1, and then again with a tandem when baby 2 came along, which we were really grateful for.

oneandtwo - I'm sorry about the negative responses. I know how you feel, I had a few of those yourself. My cousin (one I'm closest to) was the worst. It's as though, you hit 4 kids, and suddenly people think you're overpopulating the earth or something. Feel like saying "geez it's FOUR not TWENTY-FOUR".
I'm glad your FB announcement was better received.
As for your child being named after your DH's deceased friend, I think I'd probably tell her, with a view to getting her blessing, as opposed to outright asking (because what if she said no? Would your DH really be willing to back down and not name him that?) - I can't actually see that she should have any reason to mind though. Surely nobody would mind.

Sweetien - welcome to the group!

beachgal - woops about the peeing. I've done it loads myself.

rabab - I'm sorry you've had negative comments too



Right, do I have any news other than what I posted this morning? *thinks* No I really don't.
I am still yet to feel any kicking or movement from baby. I wonder if I might have an anterior placenta. They didn't say anything about it when I went for my 12 week scan, but it's the only thing I can think of as to why I've felt absolutely nothing so far.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Okay, bear with me guys, I've been away all weekend and I'm just now getting a chance to try and catch up. The weather here has been wonderful. 30 degrees above the average. I'll post a link to some of our beach photos after I get them uploaded. We had a great time and I didn't puke at all!!



Libbysmum said:


> Becca I am so sorry to hear about your DD- Have you tried giving her cheese-balls? They are coated with that cheesey cornflour stuff and it apparently lines the stomach to stop throwing up? I give a handful of them to my DD if she is a bit unwell and it seems to help.

I'd never heard of that. Do you mean just like little cheeto puffs or Wotsits? She's stopped now. Threw up once when we stopped for dinner on the way to beach but no more after that. (Thank heavens!)

*alicecooper* - OMG!!! Callista has been my girl name since high school!!! Hubby's biggest issue with it last time around was that he thought people wouldn't pronounce it correctly and that it should be spelled Calista (with one L) but I like it with two. We'd call her Callie a lot. It's still on our list but since I use Callie for most of my logins it's not a definite. Let me see if I can dig up my post from a couple years back... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/219726-name-crisis.html LOL see! Way back in 2009. ps. are you a star wars fan???

Got down further... Gabrielle? LOL Our BOY name is Gabriel!!!! What are the chances!??

*SugarBeth* - oh Jill!! *hugs* I am so sorry. :( I was so hoping it would all turn out okay. :hugs: 

*Libbysmum* - ah look, there's the Calista spelling! What are the chances of 3 of us on ONE thread? I've never met anyone who's considered it a possibility before!

*myra* - heartburn is the worst!!! Melons are ace though. I just read the other day about how wonderful watermelon is supposed to be for you while pregnant. Maybe you should add that to your melon shopping list!

*junemomma09* - I'm hoping to get our little one down to Disney over Thanksgiving this year. We'll have, what... a 4 month old in tow? Should be interesting! I lived 40 minutes away from it most of my life and we've never been!

*Breadsticks *- I have a ninja and I love it! Recommend it to everyone. They think I'm crazy.

*Sw33tp3a/ProudArmyWife/junemomma09* - I grew up in Cocoa, just outside of Titusville. Everyone I know had parents who worked at NASA. Area is going way downhill now with all the closures at Nasa, it's really sad.

*tsyhanochka* - to me cravings are mostly just when I can't stop thinking about a particular food. Sadly it seems that every time I indulge in one I never want it again!!! it's crazy.

*SweetienFL *- Welcome to the group!


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> *alicecooper* - OMG!!! Callista has been my girl name since high school!!! Hubby's biggest issue with it last time around was that he thought people wouldn't pronounce it correctly and that it should be spelled Calista (with one L) but I like it with two. We'd call her Callie a lot. It's still on our list but since I use Callie for most of my logins it's not a definite. Let me see if I can dig up my post from a couple years back... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/219726-name-crisis.html LOL see! Way back in 2009. ps. are you a star wars fan???
> 
> Got down further... Gabrielle? LOL Our BOY name is Gabriel!!!! What are the chances!??

HA wow great minds think alike! 

I loooove Gabriel but DH isn't keen because he doesn't think it would go with our surname (as it starts with G), though he's fine with G middle names, just not first names.

No I'm not a star wars fan. I'm a huge Xena fan though, and one main character from that is called Callisto, which is where we got the idea from. DH prefers Callisto actually, but I like Callista better, I think it sounds more feminine, so he agreed we could use Callista :)


----------



## alicecooper

oooh it's snowing!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *alicecooper* - OMG!!! Callista has been my girl name since high school!!! Hubby's biggest issue with it last time around was that he thought people wouldn't pronounce it correctly and that it should be spelled Calista (with one L) but I like it with two. We'd call her Callie a lot. It's still on our list but since I use Callie for most of my logins it's not a definite. Let me see if I can dig up my post from a couple years back... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/219726-name-crisis.html LOL see! Way back in 2009. ps. are you a star wars fan???
> 
> Got down further... Gabrielle? LOL Our BOY name is Gabriel!!!! What are the chances!??
> 
> HA wow great minds think alike!
> 
> I loooove Gabriel but DH isn't keen because he doesn't think it would go with our surname (as it starts with G), though he's fine with G middle names, just not first names.
> 
> No I'm not a star wars fan. I'm a huge Xena fan though, and one main character from that is called Callisto, which is where we got the idea from. DH prefers Callisto actually, but I like Callista better, I think it sounds more feminine, so he agreed we could use Callista :)Click to expand...

Callista is Luke Skywalker's love interest in Children of the Jedi :) and as I was completely in love with Luke when I was 13 it kind of stuck. 

I remember Callisto from Xena! She always creeped me out. You're right, Callisto does sound more masculine.

Wouldn't it be funny if we both wound up with Callistas! Although unlikely since the tech already told us she was leaning towards boy.


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *alicecooper* - OMG!!! Callista has been my girl name since high school!!! Hubby's biggest issue with it last time around was that he thought people wouldn't pronounce it correctly and that it should be spelled Calista (with one L) but I like it with two. We'd call her Callie a lot. It's still on our list but since I use Callie for most of my logins it's not a definite. Let me see if I can dig up my post from a couple years back... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/219726-name-crisis.html LOL see! Way back in 2009. ps. are you a star wars fan???
> 
> Got down further... Gabrielle? LOL Our BOY name is Gabriel!!!! What are the chances!??
> 
> HA wow great minds think alike!
> 
> I loooove Gabriel but DH isn't keen because he doesn't think it would go with our surname (as it starts with G), though he's fine with G middle names, just not first names.
> 
> No I'm not a star wars fan. I'm a huge Xena fan though, and one main character from that is called Callisto, which is where we got the idea from. DH prefers Callisto actually, but I like Callista better, I think it sounds more feminine, so he agreed we could use Callista :)Click to expand...
> 
> Callista is Luke Skywalker's love interest in Children of the Jedi :) and as I was completely in love with Luke when I was 13 it kind of stuck.
> 
> I remember Callisto from Xena! She always creeped me out. You're right, Callisto does sound more masculine.
> 
> Would be funny if we both wound up with Callistas! Although unlikely since the tech already told us she was leaning towards boy.Click to expand...

ahh Callisto turns out good eventually. She goes up to heaven and becomes an angel and gets reunited with her family lol. She made an awesome baddy though ;)

https://www.xwpshrine.com/FanArtwork/RealPics/callisto%20-%20from%20devil%20to%20angel.jpg


----------



## donna noble

seriously ladies how do you deal with the wait. honestly i still have about 24 weeks to go. i don't think it will ever get here :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> seriously ladies how do you deal with the wait. honestly i still have about 24 weeks to go. i don't think it will ever get here :(

the wait for the baby? well... THIS time I have a toddler!! lol You don't really get many spare seconds to sit around thinking about it. 

The first time? I watched a lot of John and Kate Plus 8 and spent oodles of time looking at baby gear online. ;)

*Natalie* - oh yeah, you're right. It's been soooo long since I've watched Xena. I do remember enjoying the Callisto episodes... though even at the time I remember thinking, shouldn't it be Callista? lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

bump 16 weeks i think my bump sure has popped. im all bundled up in my hoody its 19*f out:thumbup:
when at church service today the baby was going crazy. i was literally jumping/ jolted at times from how hard the kicks were.


----------



## tsyhanochka

thanks for the thoughts on cravings ladies. I guess my curry need was a craving, but I always really enjoy it so I don't think it was extra special... I think it was just me wanting curry! I have had a few things that I've wanted and thought lots of and when I got it I was really disappointed. Like baked potato and mashed potato once. Ah well, if the cravings come they will come. I'm just happy to have had 3 days where I've had 3 meals/day! Hope this keeps up. What I've noticed is around the Tuesday (the day when I change 'weeks') I seem to get more sick than the rest. I don't know why. 

I hope I can do our staff lunch on Wednesday though... it's half in my honour! We're going out for Indian buffet. Now I can hopefully get the other 'craving' I've had for korma for weeks! We're going out to say goodbye to a colleague who is taking a year leave from us and to celebrate my news as part of a 'catch up' lunch. since not many made it to the before Christmas lunch. 

DH was in a concert today for the Ukrainian community. He's in a marching band, they did a stationary performance for this concert. There were little kids there in a choir, all I could think of was in a few short years our little &#1078;&#1072;&#1073;&#1082;&#1072; will be up there too! OMG!

Good night ladies, I slept late but I'm all tuckered out.


----------



## Libbysmum

I have been craving roast veggies. I wish I had some pumpkin to roast. I got potatoes, that will have to do. I don't even have any carrot. 
Got DH home today...one would think he would want to spend time with me and DD but he just wants to chill and play the ps3. Maybe later today he will make an appearance and be a "dad".
I made pancakes for everyone for breakfast this morning. Yum...I ran out of selfraising flour so had to use plain flour with some baking powder- they were edible and I had no complaints.
Not a very exciting day here- just catching up on housework.


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello ladies, I am rubbish at keeping up with this thread. 

Hope you are all well! 

Managed to eat a whole roast dinner last night! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Pink...I feel the same way...it moves so quickly I have to go back about 4 pages to read what I missed overnight. Sometimes I just skim through. My legs feel like lead weights at night. Maybe I am not getting enough exercise? 
DH has promised a BBQ lunch tomorrow...I am holding him to it...knowing my luck it will be too hot or raining. Let's hope the weather stays nice for it or will be having sausages over the fry-pan at home LOL.


----------



## Lauki

Played in the snow for first ever time with Sophie! Was awesome!

Anyone else not feeling any movement yet at 16ish weeks with number 2? I'm starting to panic a bit, but remember not really feeling much with Sophie until 20+ weeks!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I've only felt a few random movement here and there. Nothing very regular and I have to be really focusing on it. I was the same as you though didnt feel much from my first till 20+


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks- I was hoping the packers would make it to the superbowl again but that game just wasn't very pretty!!

oneand two-I can't believe your family responded that way! This pregnancy for us was unplanned but everyone was really excited. Even my sister who i was worried about. My sister is 3 years older than me and with a guy that doesn't know if he ever wants to get married or have kids and keeps toying with her mind. It's hard for her to see her younger sister married with a baby and another on the way, but she seemed genuinely excited for us!

tsyhanochaka- ive been craving girl scout cookies really bad. i've been dreaming about them nonstop and today a coworker brought in her granddaughter's order form for girl scout cookies and i think i ordered like 10 boxes!

Libbysmum- aren't LO's great. My daughter rarely throws temper tantrums so when she does she makes them count!

SweetienFL- congrats and welcome!!

donna noble- i think its a lot easier to deal with the wait this time since i have a 14 month old. She keeps me very busy when I am home! Last time around i spent a lot of time browsing at baby stuff online and trying to imagine what my daughter would be like. this time around im just trying to make it through the day


I didn't have time to get on this weekend so i tried to catch up best i could!
afm nothing really going on here i am officially 2nd trimester (according to U.S. trimesters) which is exciting. My in laws are coming to stay with us for the weekend. this will be the first time weve seen them since finding out im pregnant. My mother in law makes the world's best lasagna so i cannot wait for them to get here!!!

my doctors appointment is still 2 weeks away and im getting rather impatient! it's going to be worse waiting for the appointment after this one which we'll find out gender. I'm still debating on doing a gender reveal party or not. i think it'd be fun to do but i don't know if i want to wait to find out with everyone else! what are you guys doing?


----------



## alicecooper

what makes girl scout cookies better than any other type of cookies?

We don't get kids selling cookies at random here in the UK. If you want cookies, you go to a supermarket and buy some lol.

Also, are cookies the same as what we'd call cookies, or are you just generally referring to any type of biscuits?

Here, cookies are either of the "chocolate chip cookies" variety, which you buy in packets like biscuit packets, which are like this :

https://www.atb-bargains.co.uk/ekmps/shops/atbbargains/images/mcvitie-s-cookies-choc-chip-150g-x-12-packs-1029-p.jpg
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_hR7F-MqvRzI/TMLP90_AONI/AAAAAAAAKpg/DQFv1sNftuw/s1600/mary1.bmp

pretty much like biscuits but with chocolate chips. Kinda crunchy and small.

And then there's the Millie's cookies type of cookies, which are large and thinner and have more of a chewy texture, and tend to come in a paper bag

https://www.parispelemele.fr/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Millies-cookies.jpg


But if it's not either of those types of things, then you're just talking about a biscuit.


----------



## MissFox

Yea I like chewy cookies. Now I need lasagna! NEEEEEEED IT!!!
oh and I took my 12week bump pic. I will uploadv later


----------



## alicecooper

Hmm who knew that the word "biscuit" could mean such different things in different countries?!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuit


----------



## tlh97990

haha i don't know what makes them different just the different flavor options they have i suppose. most of the types they sell you can't buy at a supermarket unfortunately.

Im counting down the days until this lasagna! I told my hubby that needs to buy everything she needs for it today so nothing stands in the way of me getting it. When i was pregnant with my daughter we lived much closer to them so she made me lasagna at least every other week. which is probably why i gained almost 80 lbs last time :haha:


----------



## MissFox

This is my 12 week bump shot. WOO! 12 weeks. Seems like it took forever to get here but the last 3 weeks have flown!
 



Attached Files:







705074_561554363871980_231842453_o.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breadsticks

You know, Alice, I'm not really sure what we'll do next Saturday! The only thing I am positive on is sleeping in lol. We need to take advantage of that while we can :haha: I have been dying to go to the zoo but that won't happen with it being winter and all.

Becca, I was so excited about the Ninja, my husband went and got stuff to make smoothies and when we opened up the box he noticed one of the pitchers had a big chip in it. :( It's not a huge deal exchanging it, I just really wanted a smoothie last night (which is when we noticed it, we didn't really open it up Saturday because we needed to rearrange the kitchen a little first). Have you used it to mix cookie dough? I think that is so cool but I am a little nervous, we are notorious for burning out motors when we make cookies from scratch.

Alice, speaking of cookies, Girl Scout cookies are amazing! I mean we can get good cookies elsewhere but I think a lot of people like that it is supporting the local Girl Scout troops. I do love their cookies though, thin mints and thanks-a-lots are my favorite! We usually get a couple boxes each year from nieces/cousins/friend's kids.

Last night my husband finally made me some pancakes! :happydance: They were chocolate chip and super delicious.

tlh, no it sure wasn't! I did a lot of yelling at the TV lol. I am grateful that I still have my Hoosiers to watch :) And now hockey season will actually start! But my Packers, I'm just so sad after that game  Lasagna sounds so good!! My aunt (step-father's SIL) is Italian and she makes the most amazing lasagna ever. She also makes really good cookies...geez, I just need to go eat something lol.

I weighed myself yesterday, I'm still about 3 lbs lighter than pre-pregnancy. It seems like it is taking so long for me to put the weight back on. I've been eating like crazy lately, so I'm surprised. I'm sure it will all just pile on soon :haha: I really need to start eating healthier. I did at first, then I could barely eat anything so just ate what I could, and now I'm craving things that aren't so good for me. 

Do any of you know of any good, healthy (and easy, I'm not a good cook at all :haha: ) recipes you'd want to share? I need to start preparing meals more, or at least have my husband do it lol, so I'm not constantly eating fast food.


----------



## donna noble

wow thats a nice bump! so i still haven't told my family. i think my neice will have a bday party in a couple weeks. I'm thinking people will notice by then, or maybe just think in fat i dunno.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well today. 

Glad Monday is out of the way, the week always seems to go faster once its done. 

junemomma09 - That sounds awful, what a horrible place to work for. Hope you were able to get some help & didn't try to lift a heavy patient by yourself. 

alicecooper - I did eventually get the shopping done. I still haven't felt any movement yet, but apparently as its my first, its likely to be a while yet. 

Girl scout cookies makes me think of the Adams Family film the bit where Wednesday asks if they are made with real girl scouts:haha:

Sw33tp3a - cute bump pic x x

tsyhanochka - Hope you are feeling well enough for your staff lunch on Wednesday, it sounds great! 

Libbysmum - Pancakes for breakfast sound yummy! Much more exciting than a bowl of cereal. Hope the weather stays good for your BBQ tomorrow. 

Lauki - Playing in the snow sounds great :) I don't know much about 2nd pregnancies, but it could be possibly your placenta is preventing you from feeling movement? Hope all is OK x

tlh97990 - I'm in the same boat, 2nd trimester now, but nothing really to report. I cant wait for the 20 week scan to see the baby again and find out the gender. I think I have to wait till February though! Gender reveal parties dont really seem to happen in the UK, so I will probably just tell people the gender. 

MissFox - Cute bump pic x 

Breadsticks - I tend to go to a UK website called moneysavingexpert.com. They have an old style money saving board, and they have loads of fairly simple recipes, lots of which are pretty healthy. It has the added bonus of lots of ways to meal plan and things to help save cash.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow miss fox that's a lovely bump! Makes my bump feel insignificant :haha: I love how round your tummy looks :) 

Well here's my almost 16 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caro103

cute bumps ladies! i deffo look no where near as pregnant yet!! just a little lump of fat pushed out, but where the baby actually lays is still pretty flat :dohh:.


----------



## Breadsticks

Here's my 15 week bump...still not much and just looks like me getting chubby :haha:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130114_140827.jpg


----------



## kaths101

Alice, my announcement went down well. Everyone has been pleased. Well my OHs grandparents were funny. They have jack 1 day a week while I work and their reaction was "well we can't bloody look after 2 we'll tell you that now" :haha: 

The NT is nuchal translucency, it's the test for Down's syndrome / Edwards syndrome etc. they say 1:150 or lower is classed as high risk and then there is the opportunity to have further tests.

I hope everyone is well, there are some really impressive bumps here! :thumbup:
I had a Pizza Hut buffet for lunch today, it was sooo nice and jack was really well behaved. It was lovely. I've had pains tonight thou. I think I just ate too much! :blush:


----------



## alicecooper

ah I'm loooving all the bump pics ladies!

kaths - aye I knew it was for downs but I didn't know what the numbers meant you see. I've always declined the test so I didn't know what the numbers for a high risk or low risk were.


----------



## myra

Woohoo! Hit the 4 month mark yesterday- here is my 16 weeks bump :) Boobs are getting big too, at least for me since I've always been around a B cup. I'm already at a D cup and pretty full up there as well. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.JPG
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissFox

I'm pretty heavy and usually have a belly already but already have rounded out. I also showed very early with DD


----------



## kaths101

Well I'm a D cup usually .. But OH said in Pizza Hut today that my boobs looked massive. I do look abit like Pamela Anderson especially when breast feeding! 
P.s I don't look like Pamela Anderson just my boobies :holly:


----------



## sue_88

My boobs havent changed much yet - but I am thinking when they are ready for feeding they'll be mahoosive. But I am already a DD cup so those changes I would be grateful if they weren't just yet! Ha :)


----------



## MissFox

ok so since I'm on my computer I found the pictures that were taken right before DD was born (the date on them says the 5/6th of april... so 5 days before)
It kinda panics me to see this.
 



Attached Files:







215085_214311281918961_6022898_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11









208162_214311301918959_1937588_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Miss Bellum

I've gone from a 36D to 38DD already so hoping I don't get much bigger!


----------



## Libbysmum

DH is from the USA so he calls biscuits "cookies" and what he calls biscuits is more like a scone here in Australia. And they are usually not sweet but savory... What the Americans call "scones" are more like what we here in Australia call "rock cakes" from personal experience. Another foreign idea to him is when I call dinner "tea" as he is only familiar with it being a drink. It really confused him when he first arrived that we had "morning tea" and "afternoon tea" where we usually ate a snack and didn't always drink "tea" at the same time LOL.
As for the upstairs...I was a 12 C and now I guess I am at least a 14 DD.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i am also scared i dont have any pics of my last pregnancy but all i remember is just being hugggg. i told my hubby he hasnt seen anything yet.


----------



## Libbysmum

Good News! The hospital finally contacted me! I have my first appointment this Monday morning! They had it for this Friday but DH wants to come and he has Monday off so I changed it. So I guess I won't be having this baby on a street corner after all!
So excited! They asked me to bring any blood test results and previous scans etc in with me and some form of ID and my medicare card. They are sending me a letter with some forms to fill out I should get the letter by the end of the week. They said if by chance it doesn't come to go in 15mins early and they will re-issue them.


----------



## mvosse

Hiya ladies! I've been reading, but obviously not posting. It's going to be a rough week on my sleep, I'm training for morning shift at work, but still working my night shift. UGH!

On the bright side, 16 week appt this Friday, my DD is going with us, so she can hear her baby brother or sister's HB! She's over the moon excited!


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> DH is from the USA so he calls biscuits "cookies" and what he calls biscuits is more like a scone here in Australia. And they are usually not sweet but savory... What the Americans call "scones" are more like what we here in Australia call "rock cakes" from personal experience. Another foreign idea to him is when I call dinner "tea" as he is only familiar with it being a drink. It really confused him when he first arrived that we had "morning tea" and "afternoon tea" where we usually ate a snack and didn't always drink "tea" at the same time LOL.
> As for the upstairs...I was a 12 C and now I guess I am at least a 14 DD.

that is funny how things have different names in different parts of the world. it is rather confusing sometimes!!

afm i have had a really bad headache since yesterday morning and woke up this morning to my entire face hurting due to sinus pressure :nope: i'm thinking i'm going to have to call my doctor today because im struggling with work right now!


----------



## oneandtwo

I hate when doctors offices are so inconvenient!! I scheduled my anatomy scan, I have to have.it at a hospital an hour away since there is not a perinatologist at my hospital. Well they wouldnt allow me to come before or after my husband left. And gave me 4 dates.to choose from. Which SUCKs! I have.this huge issue with traveling so far from my kids and now I'll have to leave.all of them for a minimum of 3 hrs. That is SO much stress for me. Why do they have to be such turds?!


----------



## tlh97990

That sucks..sorry to hear that..i work in a doctors office and i feel like only half the office staff tries to do things convenient for the patient and everyone else only cares about themselves. which isnt right!

has your OH already left? how long will he be gone for?


----------



## dove830

OMG I FINALLY just heard baby's heartbeat with my doppler!!! :happydance: My uterus finally came out from behind my pubic bone. I recorded it on my phone to send to OH, and I'm sure I'll replay it a million times, lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello Ladies. 

Has anyone bought anything for baby? I didn't buy anything till I was over 30 weeks with DS I don't want to again... this is a problem :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

I've bought :

1 second hand travel system
1 second hand moses basket
1 second hand rocker
1 pack of size 2 nappies
1 box of breast pads
2 packs of maternity pads

and my mam has given me :

2 or 3 second hand vests
2 or 3 second hand sleepsuits
a second hand sleeping bag / blanket thinggy
a couple of packs of breast pads
a couple of packs of maternity towels

and she tells me she's bought us a second hand bouncer chair as well but I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Pink Flowers

I don't think we are going to get a moses basket this time, OH doesn't even want me to buy a new mattress for the cot bed :haha:


----------



## caro103

we've bought a crib, and some vests, that's it! but we're mostly reusing stuff from DS too. Only thing we'll need differently is a sling and i want a swing this time! Hoping by buying a crib the baby will be in that long enough for Alex to be ready for a bed by the time the baby needs a cot :).


----------



## caro103

oh and libbysmum yay for finally hearing from the hospital!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

forgot to post this the other day


----------



## tlh97990

i'm waiting to buy things specifically for the baby until i find out the gender. i bought my DD a new bed since the baby will be using her crib. So far I have sorted out some gender neutral clothes my daughter has outgrown and put them in the baby's room but i don't think we'll need much of anything if we have another girl. If its a boy we'll pretty much just need clothes. 

However i do want to buy a new swing though. the one my daughter used (which she lived in) is battery operated so we spent a lot of money on batteries for it. i want to get one this time that has the ac adapter so it can just be plugged into the wall


----------



## mvosse

we have the crib
I bought the baby a gender neutral cuddle blanket/stuffed animal (it's a monkey that rattles and the blanket says bananas over mommy)
and a gender neutral winter sleep sack with monkeys on it...because it was on clearance for $1.87 after Christmas :)

Ultrasound on the 9th of February, and hoping we find out, as with my DD I was forced by my ex to do gender neutral because he was praying that the ultrasound was wrong and our DD was magically going to grow boy parts.
I have a very strong desire to do the whole pink or blue thing (although not strictly)
I've been eyeballing an outfit that is more boy but I will be getting it either way, as it's to cute and OH will LOVE it. It's black and has guitars over it, and it says "Daddy's Little Rockstar" and my OH is a hard rock fanatic, and plays the guitar.
Sometimes I wonder how a country/Christian girl and my long haired, rockstar, concert going OH make things work....we are COMPLETE OPPISITES!!


----------



## tlh97990

mvosse said:


> we have the crib
> I bought the baby a gender neutral cuddle blanket/stuffed animal (it's a monkey that rattles and the blanket says bananas over mommy)
> and a gender neutral winter sleep sack with monkeys on it...because it was on clearance for $1.87 after Christmas :)
> 
> Ultrasound on the 9th of February, and hoping we find out, as with my DD I was forced by my ex to do gender neutral because he was praying that the ultrasound was wrong and our DD was magically going to grow boy parts.
> I have a very strong desire to do the whole pink or blue thing (although not strictly)
> I've been eyeballing an outfit that is more boy but I will be getting it either way, as it's to cute and OH will LOVE it. It's black and has guitars over it, and it says "Daddy's Little Rockstar" and my OH is a hard rock fanatic, and plays the guitar.
> Sometimes I wonder how a country/Christian girl and my long haired, rockstar, concert going OH make things work....we are COMPLETE OPPISITES!!

i got a onesie like that for my daughter it looked like it was for a boy because it was red with guitars on it but my OH is the same way as yours so i bought it for her and said oh well or put her in a black tutu that matched :haha:


----------



## mvosse

tlh97990 said:


> mvosse said:
> 
> 
> we have the crib
> I bought the baby a gender neutral cuddle blanket/stuffed animal (it's a monkey that rattles and the blanket says bananas over mommy)
> and a gender neutral winter sleep sack with monkeys on it...because it was on clearance for $1.87 after Christmas :)
> 
> Ultrasound on the 9th of February, and hoping we find out, as with my DD I was forced by my ex to do gender neutral because he was praying that the ultrasound was wrong and our DD was magically going to grow boy parts.
> I have a very strong desire to do the whole pink or blue thing (although not strictly)
> I've been eyeballing an outfit that is more boy but I will be getting it either way, as it's to cute and OH will LOVE it. It's black and has guitars over it, and it says "Daddy's Little Rockstar" and my OH is a hard rock fanatic, and plays the guitar.
> Sometimes I wonder how a country/Christian girl and my long haired, rockstar, concert going OH make things work....we are COMPLETE OPPISITES!!
> 
> i got a onesie like that for my daughter it looked like it was for a boy because it was red with guitars on it but my OH is the same way as yours so i bought it for her and said oh well or put her in a black tutu that matched :haha:Click to expand...

Tutu...GOOD idea, if this monkey is a girl!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a great family day yesterday...DH is back at work today but only for 4 days that I know of. DD has been having a good morning with playdoh and colouring books. Right now is watching sesame street. Later we may go out to the store.
16 weeks today and feeling frumpy. Finding it hard to decide what to wear each day cause nothing appeals. May have to go buy something new just so I feel like I am not wearing the same thing over and over. DH came to the library yesterday with me and insisted he wanted to go to the games shop to look for another ps3 game. He couldn't find the one he wanted so thank GOD we came home without one.


----------



## pandaspot

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 13w 6. It will be my 4th scan but at least at this one I can have photos as its not in the epau :) really looking forward to it.


----------



## Breadsticks

mvosse said:


> we have the crib
> I bought the baby a gender neutral cuddle blanket/stuffed animal (it's a monkey that rattles and the blanket says bananas over mommy)
> and a gender neutral winter sleep sack with monkeys on it...because it was on clearance for $1.87 after Christmas :)
> 
> Ultrasound on the 9th of February, and hoping we find out, as with my DD I was forced by my ex to do gender neutral because he was praying that the ultrasound was wrong and our DD was magically going to grow boy parts.
> I have a very strong desire to do the whole pink or blue thing (although not strictly)
> I've been eyeballing an outfit that is more boy but I will be getting it either way, as it's to cute and OH will LOVE it. It's black and has guitars over it, and it says "Daddy's Little Rockstar" and my OH is a hard rock fanatic, and plays the guitar.
> Sometimes I wonder how a country/Christian girl and my long haired, rockstar, concert going OH make things work....we are COMPLETE OPPISITES!!

I almost got that same little monkey! I almost got the little outfit like it too :) They are so adorable!


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Has anyone bought anything for baby? I didn't buy anything till I was over 30 weeks with DS I don't want to again... this is a problem :haha:

So far, I've got:
pretty much a full newborn wardrobe! (some gender specific bits which not needed ones will be going on eBay!)
Petite Travel Cot
Baby bouncer for upstairs (mummy showers & baths etc)
3 Soothers
2 Bottles

And parents have ordered my Pram and Car Seat :)

Now sitting back to wait to see what baby is before getting some bedding and blankets. And will probably order cot in March which is being paid for by Grandad.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

We haven't bought anything. Still have things left from Jessie like crib, highchair, baby bath etc. but I don't have any intention to buy anything else until we find out the gender. Which will hopefully be early next month! :)


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> That sucks..sorry to hear that..i work in a doctors office and i feel like only half the office staff tries to do things convenient for the patient and everyone else only cares about themselves. which isnt right!
> 
> has your OH already left? how long will he be gone for?

He hasnt left yet, and this time when he goes its only two Weeks which makes it more frustrating cause its not like hes gone that long! 



Pink Flowers said:


> forgot to post this the other day

I think its a boy ;)



pandaspot said:


> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 13w 6. It will be my 4th scan but at least at this one I can have photos as its not in the epau :) really looking forward to it.

Good luck with your scan!


We havent boughy.for baby, probably wont for a while. We only need some onesies, maybe a couple outfits and some socks newborn size diapers...and thats like it! I'll probably make a few.blankets and a mei tai carrier.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies for your kind words and thoughts. I have been lifting patients but I've been trying to use my legs as much as I can. Though that's really what should be done anyway. 

Speaking of bra sizes, I finally bought myself two maternity/nursing bras and I measured a 36 DD!!! I was a 36 C before pregnancy. But it was do great having the correct size. I could tell a major difference in the comfort.

We haven't bought anything for baby yet. We're waiting till we know what we're having. But we want to start buying diapers and wipes. I should start stocking up on bath essentials, nursing gear and such.


----------



## donna noble

I can't believe you guys have so much! I have nada! gonna wait till after my 20 week scan which is feb 6th. But I know what I want. for a boy will be max 4 camo and girl lavender browning. yep we are rednecks :). I really want everything to be ok because i really want to set up a nursery!


----------



## junemomma09

donna noble said:


> I can't believe you guys have so much! I have nada! gonna wait till after my 20 week scan which is feb 6th. But I know what I want. for a boy will be max 4 camo and girl lavender browning. yep we are rednecks :). I really want everything to be ok because i really want to set up a nursery!

My anatomy scan is on feb 6th too !!! :D


----------



## alannadee

so far we have:
2 moses baskets, i bought one and my mum did as well! so we will use one upstairs and one downstairs,
some clothes,
a play mat,
bottles
newborn nappies 
maternity pads
breast pads
wipes

we are going to buy something each time we do a shop so that we build up a store of nappies and stuff like that.


----------



## Lauki

I've bought an infant carseat, because it was a bargain! It's the one that clips on the pushchair I have for my toddler now. Other than that nothing and probably won't buy much at all! We still have most bits.

I had my first consultant appointment yesterday and have to come back for lots of appointments. I'll even get growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks, which I really didn't expect! It would all be lovely, but the hospital is 40 minutes away by car. But I don't own a car! So will have to rely on other people to drive me or hubby to take time off work! Suppose we'll just have to work it out!

I'm a little over 16 weeks now and getting lots of cramping again, but still no movement! How do I stop worrying? I'm driving myself insane!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have my next scan on the 12th March, i feel so behind everyone else. 

Oneandtwo - funny you should say boy because everyone else has said girl! Not long till we find out, hopefully!

Hope is everyone? x


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma09 said:


> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys have so much! I have nada! gonna wait till after my 20 week scan which is feb 6th. But I know what I want. for a boy will be max 4 camo and girl lavender browning. yep we are rednecks :). I really want everything to be ok because i really want to set up a nursery!
> 
> My anatomy scan is on feb 6th too !!! :DClick to expand...

ugh I wish I had a date through for my 20 week scan. The midwife said the hospital usually sends the letters out really close to the date, so I haven't heard yet. She said she reckoned it'd be about 7th Feb but she couldn't say for sure.
She said if I haven't heard anything by about a week prior, then I should ring the hospital.

On the flip-side I have got my date for my GTT which is 5th April! So backwards really! lol



Lauki said:


> I'm a little over 16 weeks now and getting lots of cramping again, but still no movement! How do I stop worrying? I'm driving myself insane!

I have no movement yet either (I'm 16+6). Perhaps we have anterior placentas? If you're concerned about the cramping maybe you should ring your midwife and explain your worries. I'm sure it's nothing, but just for your peace of mind x


----------



## Pink Flowers

alicecooper said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna noble said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe you guys have so much! I have nada! gonna wait till after my 20 week scan which is feb 6th. But I know what I want. for a boy will be max 4 camo and girl lavender browning. yep we are rednecks :). I really want everything to be ok because i really want to set up a nursery!
> 
> My anatomy scan is on feb 6th too !!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> ugh I wish I had a date through for my 20 week scan. The midwife said the hospital usually sends the letters out really close to the date, so I haven't heard yet. She said she reckoned it'd be about 7th Feb but she couldn't say for sure.
> She said if I haven't heard anything by about a week prior, then I should ring the hospital.
> 
> On the flip-side I have got my date for my GTT which is 5th April! So backwards really! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little over 16 weeks now and getting lots of cramping again, but still no movement! How do I stop worrying? I'm driving myself insane!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no movement yet either (I'm 16+6). Perhaps we have anterior placentas? If you're concerned about the cramping maybe you should ring your midwife and explain your worries. I'm sure it's nothing, but just for your peace of mind xClick to expand...



Our hospital gives you the appt there and then. Which I thought was quite good as we had to wait last time. 


I have pops, but I think it might be wind :blush: but my friend has an anterior placenta and is 21wks and hasn't felt baby yet x


----------



## myra

*Alice,* what is GTT?

I'm not sure if I've felt any movement. A couple weeks ago, there were two days when I thought I felt the little guy but I haven't felt that same sensation again. It was when OH was away and I was really missing him, so maybe the baby was telling me things were ok and that his daddy would be back with us soon. :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

myra said:


> *Alice,* what is GTT?
> 
> I'm not sure if I've felt any movement. A couple weeks ago, there were two days when I thought I felt the little guy but I haven't felt that same sensation again. It was when OH was away and I was really missing him, so maybe the baby was telling me things were ok and that his daddy would be back with us soon. :)

glucose tolerance test, I have to have one because my dad is diabetic and I have a high BMI. 

Is anyone "slimming" in pregnancy, I have to see a specialist mw and then I am pretty sure she is going to tell me to go to SW. I dont know how I feel about it.


----------



## pandaspot

I have just got back from having my scan. Everything is really good :D baby was kicking around like crazy and punching lol, the person doing the scan even said it was super wriggly lol :D 

She did say I have two fibroids, one measured 2.4cm the other 3cm. So I will see a consultant next week, she said it was well away from the placenta so shouldn't be anything to worry about. I don't know what fibroids are so I won't worry. I will google it, probably stress myself out

Can any one see a nub on the photo? If I can attach it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lauki

I had an anterior placenta with Sophie, and I didn't feel her until 20ish weeks I think!
So I think everything's fine! I've also read that the babies go through a massive growth spurt starting around 16 weeks, doubling in length and weight over the next few weeks! Pretty cool :)!

I googled where to look for the heartbeat at 16 week as I couldn't find it for ages. So I followed the instructions and it was there straight away and I could also hear movement :). I hate the panic! So glad I still got the doppler from with Sophie!


----------



## Lauki

I have so many appointments coming up... 

I have 20 week scan, VBAC app, GTT, 28 week scan, consultant, anestaesia guy, 34 week scan and then one or two more consultant ones. And then still all the routine midwife checks.

It seems so weird to me as my pregnancy was 100% straight forward with Sophie!


----------



## mvosse

sue_88 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Has anyone bought anything for baby? I didn't buy anything till I was over 30 weeks with DS I don't want to again... this is a problem :haha:
> 
> So far, I've got:
> pretty much a full newborn wardrobe! (some gender specific bits which not needed ones will be going on eBay!)
> Petite Travel Cot
> Baby bouncer for upstairs (mummy showers & baths etc)
> 3 Soothers
> 2 Bottles
> 
> And parents have ordered my Pram and Car Seat :)
> 
> Now sitting back to wait to see what baby is before getting some bedding and blankets. And will probably order cot in March which is being paid for by Grandad.Click to expand...

unrelated to your actual post sue, but I get a kick out of the fact that you are 2 days further into your preganancy than I am, but due the day after me. Sorry. It struck me as funny, while running on 3 hours of sleep today. Getting ready to pull a double. Have a great day....couple of days....I'm going to sleep while I can.


----------



## alicecooper

myra - yeah Glucose Tolerance Test. They did one during my 2nd and 3rd pregnancies as well, because I always have big babies.
It has never yet come back positive for me, so I'm totally convinced that me having one this time round is a waste of time, but they insisted.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm not sure when I have to do the glucose tolerance test, but I'm sure they'll have me do it at my next appt after my anatomy scan. I think they said they do it around 22 weeks and I have my anatomy scan at 19 weeks. I can't believe how many of us have the scan on the same day of Feb 6th!!! 

I haven't bought anything for baby as I want to wait until we find out gender. Also want my mom to know as I'm sure she's going to buy us something gender specific as well once we tell her. I'm trying to figure out the best way to tell her! I thought about ordering her a cake with the color inside and have her pick it up on her way home from work. Also thought about taking a picture of either a pink outfit or a blue outfit to let her know. Anyone have good ideas of how to tell parents that live away from you what the gender is in a fun way?

AHHH!!! I just noticed baby is now the size of an avocado!!! So amazing!!!!


----------



## alicecooper

pandaspot - cute scan. I must admit I know absolutely nothing about the nub theory. I haven't even bothered to read up about it, so I wouldn't have the faintest idea what to look for lol.


What are we all up to today ladies?

I'm playing swapsies with rooms today. We've finally decided to put DD in the little room on her own, and put the two boys in the bunk together in the bigger room. We tried it out last night, and apart from a little bit of a protest from DS2 (because he wanted to stay in his own little room) it went relatively well.

So today I've got to :

-switch the curtains around (just done)
-move Lydia's pink drawers into the little room
-move Jason's blue drawers into the big room
-move all Lydia's toys, toy box, and books into the little room
-move all Jason's toys, toy box, and books into the big room
-try and get the Dora the Explorer stickers off the wardrobe in the big room
-swap Lydia and Jason's clothes in their wardrobes.

Poor Alex's clothes are only in in-wardrobe-drawers in the little room. There's nowhere else for them to go, so I can't do anything about that. They were in with Jason and now they're gonna be in with Lydia. 

I really need to buy another wardrobe and another set of drawers, especially with the baby coming.

I've currently got 2 hanging wardrobes, 1 large set of pink drawers (4), 1 tiny set of blue drawers (3), and 1 large in-wardrobe set of drawers (3) (in the little room) between the three kids.

So at the moment :

Lydia's clothes go in the wardrobe in the big room
The large pink drawers hold :
top drawer : Lydia's knickers and vests
second drawer : Lydia's socks and tights
third drawer : Lydia's pyjamas
bottom drawer : Lydia's hats, scarves and gloves

then in the little room :

wardrobe hanging rail = Jason's clothes and pyjamas
in-wardrobe drawers = 
-top drawer : Alex's tops (t-shirts, shirts, jumpers)
-middle drawer : Alex's pyjamas
bottom drawer : Alex's trousers

And then the tiny set of blue drawers holds :

top drawer : both Alex's and Jason's socks
middle drawer : both Alex's and Jason's winter hats, scarves, and gloves
bottom drawer : both Alex's and Jason's underpants

It seems unfair that Lydia has a lot more space to put her clothes I know, but she just seems to HAVE so much more for some strange reason. Not that the boys don't have enough, they do, but... Lydi just has more *shrugs* maybe it's a girl thing.

But yeah I definitely need to buy another wardrobe and set of drawers! It would be nice if Alex could have his clothes in his own room! That would then free up the drawers in the little room for putting baby clothes in.

Just realised that was very long-winded lol. Sorry!


----------



## Lauki

You're one busy woman!

We only have a two bedroom house, so things are pretty easy here ;). Sophie has a big wardrobe in her room with shelves and a side with hanger space and some more shelves. So they will share the wardrobe! Just need to figure out why Sophie has so many things ;). I keep getting things for free and she now has something like 20+ pairs of tights. I have no idea what to do with them ;)!


----------



## kaths101

I'm jealous of you with your scans on the 6th. Mines not until the 19th. 

I only need to buy a swing, I still have everything from jack, unless its a girl! I had to throw jacks swing away as it got so overused it finally conked out :haha:

How many of us are staying team yellow then. I'm finding out what were having. Can't wait to see all the little storks going pink or blue :happydance:


----------



## Lauki

I want to find out! My scan is on the 15th :).

If it's a girl I still have absolutely everything. If it's a boy at I still have all the vests and sleepsuits as 90% of them are unisex up until at least 6 months.

Not planning on buying any outfits. As I think we'll get a few and then I'll just use vests/sleepsuits normally and the outfits we get during special outings.


----------



## oneandtwo

Pandaspot-im not for sure if what im seeing is nub but if it is, im guessing girl :)

My anatomy scan is the 5th! Hopefully there are no surprises cause I have to go alone :/


----------



## alicecooper

We're staying team yellow :)


----------



## alicecooper

wooo that's the bedrooms sorted (apart from switching their clothes around). I can't get the Dora stickers off the wardrobe in the boys' bedroom though, and it has purple handles, but never mind.


Spoiler







Spoiler









I'm not worrying right now about where the baby is going to go. Firstly s/he will be in our room until about 18 months anyway, and secondly I don't know if it's a girl or a boy, so it seems pointless thinking too deeply about it for the moment. I've got nearly 2 years before it's going to be an issue.

I realise my kids' bedrooms has nothing to do with babies but I thought I'd share anyway lol. It's what I've been doing all day lol - shifting rooms around haha. I think they look okay.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Good job Natalie - I've gotten nothing done so far. Just laying around with my daughter waiting to hear back from the doctor's office. She threw up again last night (only the once but this time all over her sheets and hair - everyone loves bathing a 2 year old at 2am) her belly seems fine this morning, food seems to be staying down but she's complaining of a headache. Doctor is supposed to call me back and tell me whether she thinks we should come in or just stay home. It's a 45 minute drive and a $35 copay. I'd hate to go for them to just listen to her symptoms and say wait it out, but if they want us to come in of course I'll go! 

Of course of all days, hubby has a work dinner with the boss tonight so he won't be home till past bedtime. :( 

To top it off one of the kids we were hanging out with yesterday is sick now too... I feel like it's all my fault for taking Jessa out, but I thought she was 100% better!


----------



## myra

Ah, thanks for clarifying. My docs office has us do the GTT at 24 weeks, I think. 

I have my anatomy scan on the 30th. We already know its a boy but I'm excited to get to see him again. 

I had a dr appt yesterday and the nurse has a mini hand-held ultrasound so I got to see my little guy briefly. It looked like he waved and then was sucking his thumb :) things continue to go well and I'll be back to work full time next week!


----------



## caro103

we're team yellow! anatomy scan isn't until the 26th feb though, seems such a way away!!


----------



## alannadee

My next scan is 19th feb, I want to find out pink or blue, hubby isn't really fussed!

I've had a stressful day, the dog is poorly so had her at the vets and they don't know what's wrong with her, so lots of tests. &#128542;

I'm pretty sure I felt baby today whilst a work, a cross between bubbles and popping.


----------



## rabab780

My anatomy scan is on the 26 feb , but I am going next week for private 4D scan and I am not sure if they can tell me about the gender or still early .


----------



## abagailb14

So Sat. Feb 16 I will find out gender! I was hoping to get in earlier around 18 wks but didn't happen..ugh I hate waiting when it's something I really want it's torture!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

had my glucose test today that was eventful. i was the only patient and so the nurse had me come hang out with her in the office and talked my ear off. lol it made the hour go by before she could take my blood.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all doing well. 

We haven't bought anything for baby yet. Had had a look round and started getting ideas, but given we are living in the middle of a building site for the next few months at least, it doesnt seem sensible to get too much yet. 

Pandaspot - Glad your scan went well, cute picture x

alannadee - Buying a bit at time sounds like a sensible plan! 

Pinkflowers - I don't even have a date for my next scan yet, dont think it will be till mid-Feb though. It seems like such a long wait doesnt it?
I'm not slimming, but I am trying to be careful to eat sensibly. I think some of the SW plans are pretty good, so hopefully it wont be too bad. 

Lauki - Its cool that you can hear baby's heart beat ) That is a lot of appointments, I dont have anything booked till my midwife visit next week. 

alicecooper - You must be so tired after all that! Great photos, looks like you've done a great job x 

Kaths101 - we are going to find out the gender. I know OH is very keen on a girl. I think I would too, but so long as baby is healthy, I dont think I will really mind. Cant wait to find out :) 

BeccaMichelle - Hope your little one is feeling better soon :hugs:

Myra - So glad you got to see your boy again, if only for a little bit :) 

alannadee- - Sorry to hear you had a bad day. I hope there is nothing seriously wrong with your dog :hugs:

abagailb14- The waiting is really hard isn't it? Seems like most of the early part of pregnancy is waiting to get to the next exciting part!


----------



## mvosse

whoohoo for bumps and scans!!! I love seeing them!!!

Done with my first shift of the day, getting my DD ready for ballet and church, and back to work I go for night shift...then back to work tomorrow morning for another morning shift...I just want to sleep....


----------



## maratobe

i cant wait for our gender scan on the 14th :) i never wanted to find out what we were having this time around but hubby wants to know so i guess we will find out!
is anyone else having a planned c-section? i have to have 1 and wanted to see how others feel about having it planned as well??


----------



## alicecooper

so exciting you're all getting your scan dates!

I'm 17 weeks (it's now after midnight!) - it seems to be really flying by! Will take a bump pic in the morning.

maratobe - no planned c-section here. I've never had a c before so I don't see any reason why I would need one this time, apart from in an emergency. Why are you having one, if you don't mind me asking? Did you have one with your DD?


----------



## Libbysmum

After our antenatal visit Monday I should have a more clear picture of my options for this birth go...I had an emergency c-section with DD but not sure if I will need to with this baby or not. Will see what the professionals have to say about it. I have already decided I want the drugs this time...with DD I tried to be superhero and do it all natural but DD had other ideas.


----------



## Breadsticks

Today has been a good day :) I had a check-up this morning and got to hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler. The dr found it right away and in the spot where I've been feeling movements so I don't think I'm crazy anymore! I had class this morning, missed one for the appt but had some time with my husband before he dropped me off on campus. We went to the mall and had breakfast, looked around, and exchanged the defective Ninja.

After clasa I had work till about 8:30PM, I had a craving for Noodles Wisconsin Mac&Cheese so he met me for my lunch break. He also sold a pair of speakers we've had for a while so we could get a soundbar for the downstairs TV. It sounds amazing!

My dr wants me to come in in two weeks for another check-up and to possibly do the quad screening. I'm leaning towards not having it done, we wouldn't terminate and he mentioned false positives but we'll see. If my husband wants it done then we will, I'm not opposed to it. I'm assuming my ultrasound will be 4 weeks from then, so 6 weeks from now. We are thinking we will have a private scan earlier, not completely decided on that yet either. It would be nice though, we wouldn't tell family we are going just so they don't harass us lol. We'd tell them afterward, either that evening or the next day probably. If we wait for the dr appt they will know just because they frequently ask when my appts are.

Well, I'm absolutely exhausted...the past two days have been super busy. I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Uhh I have been so tired the past few days anyone else just exhausted? 

On a happy note I've felt baby several times today :) such a great feeling


----------



## maratobe

im still very exhausted! i thought it would have worn off by now but it hasnt! :(


----------



## maratobe

alicecooper said:


> so exciting you're all getting your scan dates!
> 
> I'm 17 weeks (it's now after midnight!) - it seems to be really flying by! Will take a bump pic in the morning.
> 
> maratobe - no planned c-section here. I've never had a c before so I don't see any reason why I would need one this time, apart from in an emergency. Why are you having one, if you don't mind me asking? Did you have one with your DD?

yeah i had an emergency c-section with my daughter, my placenta ruptured and tore away and we nearly lost her so this time they arent giving me the choice, they dont wanna risk it happening again and with my diabetes and blood pressure it makes the situation worse :(



Libbysmum said:


> After our antenatal visit Monday I should have a more clear picture of my options for this birth go...I had an emergency c-section with DD but not sure if I will need to with this baby or not. Will see what the professionals have to say about it. I have already decided I want the drugs this time...with DD I tried to be superhero and do it all natural but DD had other ideas.

i hope you get a nice natural birth this time around with drugs hehe


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is my latest bump photo.:thumbup: I think it looks about the same as the last weeks.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lauki

Lovely bump Libbysmum!!

Maratobe - I'm not sure yet about what is going to happen. I had an EMCS with Sophie too, so am now under high risk consultant care. But I don't think I have to make a decision until 35/36 weeks! I have lots of appointments and also some with the VBAC lady, just to talk about the differences etc. They have requested my notes from the hospital I give birth in, just to see what exactly went wrong and decide from there what the best way to go is.

How scary it must've been that you nearly lost your girlie! That is soo soo aweful!

I know if I am to have a VBAC, I will refuse the epidural.


----------



## Xxenssial

Well i just had my private gender scan done and we are having alittle girl - she was soo cute with her hands on her face and waving. It was also very very clear that she is a girl lol.


----------



## oneandtwo

any one else who's on their third or fourth kid, are you bigger or smaller? I was looking back at pictures.from my last pregnancy and I was a lot bigger with him then I am with this little guy! I still fit into all but one pair of my prepregnancy Jeans. Whats up with that? I've gained nearly 10lbs. I thought you got bigger with each kid? My uterus is nearly to my belly button, it just doesn't stick out? Maybe its staying tilted back this pregnancy...

Baby moves NON stop, my boys were able to watch some kicks and rolls yesterday :)this baby has taken to push out, with its whole body. Its quite uncomfortable but neat cause you can find his little body very easily when he decides to do it!


----------



## Lauki

Ooh that's so cool! I don't even feel pops or butterflies yet!


----------



## Libbysmum

My uterus is still really low. I got a lot of space in my pelvis area I guess plus I have a tilted uterus. I do feel pops and the occasional flip but it is not often. With DD I had anterior placenta and felt nothing for well after 20wks then all I felt was kicks and punches and hiccups etc. Very reassuring. I hope everyone has easy and not too long births. Today Target had a baby sale here in Australia. I couldn't resist going to see what they had on sale. I bought some gender neutral cot sheets and a cute little onesie with a duck on it. I also got DD a new pair of pyjamas for winter.


----------



## maratobe

Lauki said:


> Lovely bump Libbysmum!!
> 
> Maratobe - I'm not sure yet about what is going to happen. I had an EMCS with Sophie too, so am now under high risk consultant care. But I don't think I have to make a decision until 35/36 weeks! I have lots of appointments and also some with the VBAC lady, just to talk about the differences etc. They have requested my notes from the hospital I give birth in, just to see what exactly went wrong and decide from there what the best way to go is.
> 
> How scary it must've been that you nearly lost your girlie! That is soo soo aweful!
> 
> I know if I am to have a VBAC, I will refuse the epidural.

i hope you get a nice VBAC!!
how are you finding it being under high care? sometimes i wish i was just low risk but i know its for the best because i could not imagine going through the same thing again. :nope:


----------



## Lauki

I find it quite stressful and strange! Because my pregnancy with Sophie was so easy, the Midwife always said I was 'boring' as my urine was perfect, bloodpressure perfect, position of Sophie perfect, measurements perfect etc!

Now I need to talk to all these people and go for growth scans, just because she got stuck in my pelvis! The hospital is 40 minutes away and I don't have a car. So relying on my MIL to drive me or hubby taking time off work (my family doesn't live in the UK).

But I'm glad they are looking after me so well!

Were you high risk in your first pregnancy?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Xxenssial said:


> Well i just had my private gender scan done and we are having alittle girl - she was soo cute with her hands on her face and waving. It was also very very clear that she is a girl lol.


Congrats on being team :pink: 

I keep wondering if I'm gonna be able to hold out till feb 12th I am dying to know what we at having :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

I have another appt today :) I can't wait to hear my little ones heartbeat <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck at your appt June :)


----------



## maratobe

Lauki said:


> I find it quite stressful and strange! Because my pregnancy with Sophie was so easy, the Midwife always said I was 'boring' as my urine was perfect, bloodpressure perfect, position of Sophie perfect, measurements perfect etc!
> 
> Now I need to talk to all these people and go for growth scans, just because she got stuck in my pelvis! The hospital is 40 minutes away and I don't have a car. So relying on my MIL to drive me or hubby taking time off work (my family doesn't live in the UK).
> 
> But I'm glad they are looking after me so well!
> 
> Were you high risk in your first pregnancy?

oh you sound like you had a nice low risk pregnancy apart from little miss getting stuck, i hope it goes that smooth again and this one comes walking out hehe :haha:
yeah i was at about 24 weeks when i started insulin for diabetes, then was put on bedrest because of pre-eclampsia and then they told me i had 7cms of fluid around bub so i carried so much water, then i got told at 32 weeks that my placenta was showing signs of aging with calcification on the placenta but my doctor thought it was fine, but it wasnt....i bled out at 37 weeks and an hour and a half later i had my daughter. the placenta tore away and she was losing oxygen and needed to come out....
sorry that was long hahahaha


----------



## Lauki

Oooh that sounds so traumatising :(!

My only problem was my bloodpressure going up to 160/110 at 41+3. So they wanted me to be monitored constantly. But because I had horrific back labour, I really struggled with being on my back stuck on a bed. So I had to have an epidural to manage the pain. But being stuck on my back and not feeling how to push I wonder if that was the reason things went haywire. Sophie twisted sideways into my pelvis and hadn't moved down one bit after 2 hours of pushing.
At that point the epidural had worn out and I was in so much pain, it was so scary not being able to do anything to protect my baby. She needed to come out, but I felt such a failure not being able to do it.

So in a way I'm really longing for a VBAC, but on the other hand I'm terrified having the same thing happening again. I'm so scared they'll force me on a bed again!


----------



## MissFox

I had an emcs. As of now we are planning for a vbac. I'm considered high risk this time though aside from preterm labor with DD at 34.5 weeks everything was "boring." Then I had the meds to stop contractions and went over due and had to be induced. I made it to 9.5cm and pushing but had a lip on my cervix and swelled down to a 7. They had me get an epidural (I. Asked for one but then denied when I started pushing as it took over 2 hrs for the anesthesiologist to get to the hospital) I had 2 failed epidurals and a failed spinal and ended up having DD under GA. I will avoid an epidural this time and if I need another CS I'm going to opt for GA again so I can get up quicker after. My dr is also getting the notes so we can further discuss what happened. I'm not 100% opposed to elcs but only if that seems what needs to happen


----------



## alicecooper

gonna catch up on the thread this evening I promise ladies :) xx

in the meantime :

bump bump bumpedy bump bump (17 weeks today)


----------



## MissFox

Great pics alice!


----------



## sue_88

Wow that's an amazing bump!! Love it......think you're growing another biggun!


----------



## sue_88

Just noticed your dog......little show off!!


----------



## alicecooper

thanks ladies x

sue - haha yeah she's an attention seeker. She was actually going after her little black and white ball. We had put it on the cupboard this morning because she was driving us mad squeaking it lol. (She's got it back now though).

and yeah I think you're probably right that it's gonna be another big one. Goodness knows what it is about me - I just can't seem to have normal sized kids lol


----------



## Breadsticks

I love your bump and your pup!

I just realized that after my classes tomorrow I have a three day weekend from class and work for Martin Luther King Day :) It'll be a nice little break.


----------



## tlh97990

so much goes on in here after just one day! 

I had the day off from work yesterday and decided to switch my daughter's room so i had to put her crib together take her old one apart to get it out of her room into the baby's room. it was a busy busy day but everything is done except OH needs to get a bed out of DD's new room as its too heavy for me!

My inlaws will be here tomorrow so i'm excited to see them since i haven't seen them since DD's birthday party in early november. shes been practicing how to see maw maw and paw paw for them all week!

i will def. find out gender. i have an appointment Jan 30th so i'm sure my anatomy scan will be scheduled for 4 weeks after that. luckily my doctor does the scan in the office so i don't have to go anywhere else or wait to be contacted with an appointment like i had to with DD. i might ask how much it costs there for a private gender scan to see if they'll do it at the end of this month! i want to know now!!!


----------



## misshastings

Hello ladies, just a quick question - My manager at work was really shocked when i told her that i can contact one of my midwife team 24 hours a day...

Might not be my midwife but i am always able to contact one of them.

Is this not normal practice in the UK?

Emma x


----------



## tlh97990

I'm in the U.S. but we have exchange lines we can call outside of normal business hours and a doctor (might not be your own doctor) in the office will call you and let you know if you should go to the hospital or what you can do from home. i think its awesome i use to mainly for my daughter to get some reassurance


----------



## Breadsticks

I talked to my husband some more this morning and we decided we are going to have a private scan done :) We really don't want to wait 6 more weeks, it was bad enough when I thought we had 4 to go! :haha:

It is set up for February 9th at 11:30AM, it is only $79. We live in a fairly small town (it is all college really lol) so we'll have to drive about an hour to get there but it'll be well worth it :) I figure we'll make a day out of it and find a nice place to have lunch, go to a larger mall, whatever we feel like I guess. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## oneandtwo

Yikes we may be taking a 14hr road trip tomorrow, my husbands grandfather passed away rather suddenly. The family is wanting him there so he is at work trying to get leave. What a mess! We have zero winto clothes since we live in a warmer climate. We are all going to freeze to death in the snow.


----------



## tlh97990

breadsticks- yay thats exciting. my doctors office offers 3d and 4d scans so i want to call to see how much they charge for an early gender scan. would they be able to tell gender on an ultrasound at 15 wks 4days?

oneandtwo-sorry about your husbands grandfather. hopefully you can find something warm to wear!


----------



## caro103

miss hastings, we can call the hospital 24/7 round here which i thought was pretty standard in the uk :)

alice, amazing bump!!

oneandtwo hope your trip goes ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## Breadsticks

oneandtwo said:


> Yikes we may be taking a 14hr road trip tomorrow, my husbands grandfather passed away rather suddenly. The family is wanting him there so he is at work trying to get leave. What a mess! We have zero winto clothes since we live in a warmer climate. We are all going to freeze to death in the snow.

So sorry about your husband's grandfather! I'll be praying for your family :flower: I hope everything works out and you're husband is able to get off work. Take care on the trip, 14 hours is quite the drive!

Do any family members have winter clothes your family can borrow? When I was younger we lived in Atlanta, GA and my step-dad's family lived near Milwaukee, WI...we didn't have much for winter clothing either but they always had extra coats and things for us to use while we were there (we always made trips out for Christmas).


----------



## Breadsticks

tlh97990 said:


> breadsticks- yay thats exciting. my doctors office offers 3d and 4d scans so i want to call to see how much they charge for an early gender scan. would they be able to tell gender on an ultrasound at 15 wks 4days?

The place I am going does a "Gender Peek" between weeks 15-21 but the other place I was looking at did theirs from weeks 18-21. I would think they would be able to tell the gender at 15 weeks 4 days but I don't know for sure. That is so cool that your dr can do 3D/4D scans! Mine just does 2D but the place we're going for the gender scan does 3D/4D (and will actually do 4D while we are there on the 9th while we watch, I think we can pay extra to keep the video of it if we wanted).


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA lately. Been busy at work and then tired when I get home. 
YAY for all the bumps, I still am way more bloat than baby with the constipation... but that leads to a nice round belly that gets me seats on the subway! No one doubts the chubby girl with a hand on her belly right? It's like a super power. 

Anyway, my appetite seems to be back finally, MS is all gone except for morning queasies with breakfast. My trick is to not drink any liquids before/during/after I eat my bagel and it seems to stay. Then I'm all set for the rest of the day once I get to work I drink water and tea like crazy so that I hydrate up... which leads to frequent trips to the ladies room. 

Staff lunch was yesterday, was wonderful. I over ate so felt queasy from that, but my own fault. Butter chicken and veggie korma was glorious! I'm so excited as I have been wanting both for weeks but too scared to ruin it and waste my money on it coming back at me. The bloat I got from lunch was impressive though and my (male) boss and I compared bellies. Everyone got a good laugh.

I'm home sick from work today though, all the peanut butter on my morning bagels has now caught up with me and I've got a migraine again. Stupid food triggers. 

We haven't bought anything for the baby yet. Well I have a twitter friend that's sending me her moby wrap and I'm paying for just the shipping. I checked out prices on car seats and strollers(prams) YIKES! We're thinking we can get away with carrying/wearing the baby for the first few months until it's old enough to be put in a regular stroller which will save us money. I'm not a fan of those big 'suv strollers' as they are so awkward to take on transit by yourself, I always see women struggling with them. 

We are staying team yellow. And I've balked on our girl name so we're back to picking a first name for a girl again. I started to realize that she'll get lots of mispronunciations with what we wanted and that would drive me nuts, and likely her too. We're picking Ukrainian names (as they'll go with our last name) but something that's easy enough to say for English speakers and cute nicknames/versions that could be anglicized for my side of the family if they're not comfortable with the Ukrainian version. We want both families comfortable with our choice. We're taking names from my family for middle names so I think everyone will be satisfied... not like they get a choice or that it really matters but I want everyone to feel like we included both our sides equally.

We have our next scan (the one where they check for all the organs... so anatomy I assume is the same thing?) on Feb 21st. And I believe I'll be doing the Glucose test at some point as it's standard whether or not you're 'at risk' for it. And they'll send off my urine too to check for things beyond sugar and protein which we do at the MW monthly. 

And that's it for me ladies. I'm off to eat chicken noodle soup and have another nap to try and rid myself of this silly migraine. Thankfully it's not super painful, just enough to make noise and light uncomfortable. (I've had them since I was 6 so I think my threshold for pain isn't exactly the same as other people....)

HUGS!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone hope you are all well. 

I seem to be OK at the moment, not suffering too badly from tiredness.

Breadsticks - Glad you had a good day. I can understand why you wouldn't want the screening. I sort of regret having the test done now. But on the other hand, whilst I did get a higher risk, at least I feel that I am better prepared. Its a tough choice, so I wish you well, whatever you decide. x 

Good luck at your scan x 

Libbysmum - Cute photo x Sounds like you got some good deals at Target. 

Xxenssial - Great news, congratulations on your girl x x

junemomma09 - good luck at your appointment, hope you can hear the heartbeat. 

maratobe - That sounds pretty traumatic! Hope it is lot easier for you this time round x 

Lauki - Sounds like a horrible position to find yourself in. I hope you get to have a safe, easy vbac this time x 

alicecooper - Cute bump pic x

misshastings - I have a book with the midwife's numbers and they have an emergency number that can be reached 24 hours a day. But I think they prefer you to call the hospital out of hours. 

oneandtwo - Sorry to hear of your loss. Hope you are able to find some warm clothes on the way x 

tsyhanochka - Good to hear your morning sickness is better and hope your migraine clears up soon x Your works meal sounds yummy!


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> breadsticks- yay thats exciting. my doctors office offers 3d and 4d scans so i want to call to see how much they charge for an early gender scan. would they be able to tell gender on an ultrasound at 15 wks 4days?
> 
> The place I am going does a "Gender Peek" between weeks 15-21 but the other place I was looking at did theirs from weeks 18-21. I would think they would be able to tell the gender at 15 weeks 4 days but I don't know for sure. That is so cool that your dr can do 3D/4D scans! Mine just does 2D but the place we're going for the gender scan does 3D/4D (and will actually do 4D while we are there on the 9th while we watch, I think we can pay extra to keep the video of it if we wanted).Click to expand...

yeah my previous office i had to go to the hospital to get a scan and they only offered 2D but now i see a doctor at the hospital i work at which is in a much more populated area so they have ultrasound machines in every OB room and they offer 3D/4D scans which of course are extra since insurance won't cover it. i haven't looked on prices for that yet either. 

i didn't get 3D/4D scans with my daughter so i don't know if i want to this time. i kind of want to but dont want later down the road for my daughter to think i didnt care as much about her. not saying she would but who knows


----------



## abagailb14

Is $150 reasonable for a 3d scan? At my new obgyn you have to pay for one if you want one, apparently insurance doesn't cover it? Strange because at my midwife's office before they never said anything about having to pay for it. Anyways, the $150 is for a 3d scan with a dvd, it's $100 without but I want the dvd. Just wondering if I should shop around for a better price or not :)


----------



## Breadsticks

abagailb14 said:


> Is $150 reasonable for a 3d scan? At my new obgyn you have to pay for one if you want one, apparently insurance doesn't cover it? Strange because at my midwife's office before they never said anything about having to pay for it. Anyways, the $150 is for a 3d scan with a dvd, it's $100 without but I want the dvd. Just wondering if I should shop around for a better price or not :)

Here is the pricing in my area. Seems pretty comparable to me :)



> yeah my previous office i had to go to the hospital to get a scan and they only offered 2D but now i see a doctor at the hospital i work at which is in a much more populated area so they have ultrasound machines in every OB room and they offer 3D/4D scans which of course are extra since insurance won't cover it. i haven't looked on prices for that yet either.
> 
> i didn't get 3D/4D scans with my daughter so i don't know if i want to this time. i kind of want to but dont want later down the road for my daughter to think i didnt care as much about her. not saying she would but who knows

tlh, they do the 2D ultrasounds in the clinic so that is nice :) Personally, I would get it if you want to, I don't know think your daughter would think that at all. I never was certain that I wanted to do 3D/4D scans, it is cool but I thought they would be way more expensive. We decided to do the most basic package for the gender determination but maybe we will do 3D later down the road. We haven't thought too much about it though because that would be months away lol.



> Breadsticks - Glad you had a good day. I can understand why you wouldn't want the screening. I sort of regret having the test done now. But on the other hand, whilst I did get a higher risk, at least I feel that I am better prepared. Its a tough choice, so I wish you well, whatever you decide. x
> 
> Good luck at your scan x

MissBellum, thank you! Your input is helpful :) We have a couple weeks to decide but I'd like to talk to my husband about it right away, probably this weekend, so we have a solid decision before going back in.


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Yikes we may be taking a 14hr road trip tomorrow, my husbands grandfather passed away rather suddenly. The family is wanting him there so he is at work trying to get leave. What a mess! We have zero winto clothes since we live in a warmer climate. We are all going to freeze to death in the snow.
> 
> So sorry about your husband's grandfather! I'll be praying for your family :flower: I hope everything works out and you're husband is able to get off work. Take care on the trip, 14 hours is quite the drive!
> 
> Do any family members have winter clothes your family can borrow? When I was younger we lived in Atlanta, GA and my step-dad's family lived near Milwaukee, WI...we didn't have much for winter clothing either but they always had extra coats and things for us to use while we were there (we always made trips out for Christmas).Click to expand...

Im hoping family still has some stuff my friend has some I can borrow for my five year old, I just gotta check around for the other two! I think I'll be fine if I just.wear lots of layers. We used to keep snow clothes there with family since we go up for Christmas but its been two years since the last time went up and there was snow so all the clothes are too small! It's looking like we'll be able to go, and im glad. He missed his best friends funeral and his grand mothers because they wouldnt grant him leave.


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies! It took her a few minutes to find the heart beat. Baby was higher than she was searching lol I can't believe how big my uterus is now. The top of it is just below my belly button. Crazy!!!! No wonder I'm showing so much already!


----------



## myra

abagailb14 said:


> Is $150 reasonable for a 3d scan? At my new obgyn you have to pay for one if you want one, apparently insurance doesn't cover it? Strange because at my midwife's office before they never said anything about having to pay for it. Anyways, the $150 is for a 3d scan with a dvd, it's $100 without but I want the dvd. Just wondering if I should shop around for a better price or not :)

I think I've seen other women here post lower prices for their private scans. I don't know where in Illinois you are, but here's a link to one site who has a range of prices/packages form $39-$200. https://peekabelly3d.com/Ultrasound_Services_Lockport_IL.html. It might be worth searching for a clinic in your area...


----------



## Breadsticks

oneandtwo said:


> Im hoping family still has some stuff my friend has some I can borrow for my five year old, I just gotta check around for the other two! I think I'll be fine if I just.wear lots of layers. We used to keep snow clothes there with family since we go up for Christmas but its been two years since the last time went up and there was snow so all the clothes are too small! It's looking like we'll be able to go, and im glad. He missed his best friends funeral and his grand mothers because they wouldnt grant him leave.

I'm so glad it's sounding like you'll be able to go! I can't believe that an employer would ever deny someone a trip for a funeral/bereavement. Good luck with the winter clothing search for your other two little ones :) Winter coats and things are on crazy sales where I am now, you might be able to get a really good deal on new coats for your kids so you have something with your family that now fits them. :thumbup:


----------



## myra

tlh97990 said:


> breadsticks- yay thats exciting. my doctors office offers 3d and 4d scans so i want to call to see how much they charge for an early gender scan. would they be able to tell gender on an ultrasound at 15 wks 4days?
> 
> oneandtwo-sorry about your husbands grandfather. hopefully you can find something warm to wear!

I had a 3D scan when I was in the hospital at 12w 6d- and we happened to get a perfect shot between the legs. The radiologist said it was to early to tell gender, but I thought I boy. Once I compared it to 13w ultrasounds I found online, I had little doubt. A few days later we found out (though blood work) that it was indeed a boy. So I'm sure at 15 weeks they can def tell (at least on a 3D at a minimum)


----------



## tlh97990

so i scheduled my anatomy scan today for February 25th. My husband has a doctor's appointment so I will have to have the day off anyway to watch my daughter. So she's going to go to the doctor with me and see her baby brother or sister. I think i'm just going to suck it up and wait until then that way it can be something me and her can experience together. i know she won't understand whats going on since she is still young she'll be almost 16months by then but i think it'll nice to know she was there!


----------



## Libbysmum

Abigail this is what they have here in the city where I live... it is called miracle me...

3D/4D Ultrasound Packages	



The Ultimate Miracle Me
Package Price - $220 

25min ultrasound session recorded on DVD with music of choice
CD with approx 50 - 100 images 
10 printed pictures on quality photo paper
Hear baby's heartbeat - click here 
Gender determination (upon request)



Marvellous Miracle Me
Package Price - $170 

20min ultrasound session recorded on DVD with music of choice
6 printed pictures on quality photo paper
Hear baby's heartbeat - click here 
Gender determination (upon request)


Miracle Me Sneak Peek Gender
Starts from 16 weeks

Package Price - $99
15min ultrasound session recorded on DVD with music of choice 
Hear baby's heartbeat - click here 
Gender determination (upon request)
Choice of DVD or CD with 6 pictures
*$99 Package ONLY available on weekdays

*Only available up to 25 weeks pregnant

If they can't tell you get to go back for free for another scan later.
We did this with our daughter...although at the time the package was for 16-28wks...but they since changed it.


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks Libbysmum!


----------



## Libbysmum

price usually depends on what sort of package is available. I don't know if we will get one this time or not- haven't decided.

Got some friends visiting this afternoon. They're on a diet so I am trying to think of some healthy snacks. DD is napping and I have a load of laundry on. May just go for carrot sticks and cheese or something.

Also have a lady popping by around lunch time to pick up a Norwex mop that needs returning...not sure why the other woman is returning it as I think I would love to have one but each to their own. 

Trying to get our train trip organized - this morning DD and I went shopping for train snacks to take on board. DH is counting down the days...poor guy is so over being at work. He really needs some time off.


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping family still has some stuff my friend has some I can borrow for my five year old, I just gotta check around for the other two! I think I'll be fine if I just.wear lots of layers. We used to keep snow clothes there with family since we go up for Christmas but its been two years since the last time went up and there was snow so all the clothes are too small! It's looking like we'll be able to go, and im glad. He missed his best friends funeral and his grand mothers because they wouldnt grant him leave.
> 
> I'm so glad it's sounding like you'll be able to go! I can't believe that an employer would ever deny someone a trip for a funeral/bereavement. Good luck with the winter clothing search for your other two little ones :) Winter coats and things are on crazy sales where I am now, you might be able to get a really good deal on new coats for your kids so you have something with your family that now fits them. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well its the Navy, they are lretty good at denying their employees! I heard old navy.is having a huge.sale right now, we'll probably stop in Vegas and get some warm clothes!


----------



## Libbysmum

I wish we had old navy here! I love shopping there! I will have to save up for another trip to the USA and get my shopping fix! 
Alice- your bump is so big already! Tell that baby to slow down! 
All the best for the upcoming scans!


----------



## pandaspot

Hi all

I feel like I know nothing as this is my first lol. What is a vbac? 

I have another appointment at the hospital Tuesday to see a consultant to check out these two fibroids, still don't know what they are? They are small so suppose its nothing to worry about. I will have another scan I think as well

Then I am back on Wednesday, going to see a consultant about my foot. Broke my foot last year and its still not right! I was going to pay to go private, cause waiting list on nhs is 26 weeks, week before i am due! it would have cost £180 but my physio pulled some strings and got me a free appointment, but I will have to pay for the MRI. Hope to get this sorted before I get too big. Having problems walking on foot and I have torn ligaments in other knee! I am a mess at the moment lol. Had to pay for physio privately, as again 6 month wait, and I certainly couldn't wait that long.

It's very snowy here now :) I love it


----------



## dove830

pandaspot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I feel like I know nothing as this is my first lol. What is a vbac?
> 
> I have another appointment at the hospital Tuesday to see a consultant to check out these two fibroids, still don't know what they are? They are small so suppose its nothing to worry about. I will have another scan I think as well
> 
> Then I am back on Wednesday, going to see a consultant about my foot. Broke my foot last year and its still not right! I was going to pay to go private, cause waiting list on nhs is 26 weeks, week before i am due! it would have cost £180 but my physio pulled some strings and got me a free appointment, but I will have to pay for the MRI. Hope to get this sorted before I get too big. Having problems walking on foot and I have torn ligaments in other knee! I am a mess at the moment lol. Had to pay for physio privately, as again 6 month wait, and I certainly couldn't wait that long.
> 
> It's very snowy here now :) I love it

vbac=vaginal birth after c-section


----------



## pandaspot

Ahh lol, I saw it at the hospital written on a notice boars but I wasn't close enough to read it.

Thanks


----------



## Libbysmum

Pregnancy brings forth a whole new lingo... :) Some things you want to know and most things you really don't want to know!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So laying in bed last night and start having a panic attack about giving birth again. Not sure where it came from but wow got myself All worked up :dohh: I had such a good first labor that I feel like something will go wrong this time. Ladies that have already given birth 2 times were your births pretty similar?


----------



## alicecooper

ProudArmyWife said:


> So laying in bed last night and start having a panic attack about giving birth again. Not sure where it came from but wow got myself All worked up :dohh: I had such a good first labor that I feel like something will go wrong this time. Ladies that have already given birth 2 times were your births pretty similar?

these are my birth stories. they're a bit long-winded though lol.


Spoiler
Lydia's Birth Story - 25th September 2005

Vital Statistics :

Time of birth : 8.35am
Gender: Female 
Weight: 10lbs 10oz 
Length: 21.5 inches 
Apgar score after 1 minute: 9 
Apgar score after 5 minutes: 9 
Gestational Age : 42 weeks + 4 days
name: Lydia Fay Gosney

Wednesday 9am: I rang up the hospital to ask when I could come in to be induced, and was told that there were no beds available yet so I would have to wait for them to call me back. Hence I promptly fell back to sleep again!

Wednesday 11.10am: I received phone call from hospital telling me to come into hospital for midday as there had just been a bed which became available and I would have to hurry before they gave it to someone else! At which point I sort of threw myself (as best I could of course) out of bed, into the shower, started randomly throwing the last few remaining things I needed to take with me into bags, just in time for my mam to arrive at 11.50am to take me (and my husband) to the hospital. Once I arrived there I was placed in a ward with several other pregnant ladies.

Wednesday sometime around 1pm-ish: I was given an internal examination; and was told that my cervix was tightly closed. 

Wednesday about 2 or 3pm: One of the midwives inserted 2mg of prostin gel into me. This was really very painful!

Wednesday afternoon and evening: Contractions started. Contracting contracting and more contracting. My blood pressure was taken many times, and I spent a lot of time strapped to a machine which monitors the baby's heartbeat and the tightening of my contractions. This was very boring and I was still sore from having had the prostin gel earlier.

Thursday...at some point during the day: My contractions had dimmed down to being pretty much non-existant again. I was still not dilated at all so I was given another 1mg of prostin gel on cervix. Again this was very painful!

Thursday afternoon and evening: Things were very similar to how they had been on Wednesday afternoon. I was monitored a lot and I was contracting a great deal also.

Friday morning: I was moved to a new bedroom on my own. This was a relief as I hadn't enjoyed being on the ward really. As my contractions had died away during the night, I was given another 1mg of prostin gel. 

Friday afternoon: I was contracting a great deal, although they were not as strong as they had been on Thursday. 

Friday afternoon: I had a talk with a senior doctor. She said it's not usual to give more than 4mg of prostin gel in 48 hours, but in my case they were going to make an exception and give me an extra 1mg as I was still not dilated at all. 
So that is what happened. I was not very happy at this point because it was very painful.

Friday evening: I had another talk with the doctors, who told me that If I hadn't dilated by Saturday morning enough for them to break my waters, they would have to decide whether to leave it for 24 hours and do an ultrasound to check the placenta and then start again with the gel, or to give me a c-section. 

Friday night: I was upset that things were taking so long and I broke down and cried. I saw so many women walking around with their little newborn babies, and knew that mine was so near and yet so far! At this point I seriously considered just asking the doctors for a c-section and have done with. I mentioned this to a midwife but she said she didn't have the authority to discuss that with me, as it's now in the hands of the senior doctor. 

Saturday morning: I had another internal examination, and was finally told that I was JUST dilated enough for the minimum requirement of having my waters broken and being put on the drip to force contractions again. BUT....I was told that there was no guarantee that once my waters were broken, that my cervix would dilate any more. In which case I would have to have a c-section anyway. 

Saturday afternoon: I asked senior doctor seriously to consider me just to go in for a c-section, but I told that she didn't think it was a good idea as the situation didn't seem serious enough to warrant one.
I was, however, told that I could discuss it with other doctors once I got to the delivery suite, (which, at the present time, had no beds available). 

Saturday around 6 or 6.15pm: Finally I was moved to the delivery suite just as my dad and his wife were coming to visit me. As I had just moved to the delivery suite, they were told that they could not stay and had to leave. At that point my hormones gave way, and I started crying, and could NOT stop crying for about 20 minutes! I begged the doctor to give me a c-section. 
The doctor told me that there are more risks in a c-section than a natural birth, and he advised me to try the water-breaking and the drip. I really didn't want to go through all that though after everything I had been through already, if there was a chance I could end up with a c-section anyway. My mam (who was one of my birthing partners) was telling me to go with the water-breaking. My husband was telling me to go for the c-section. 
In the end I decided to be brave and go for the water-breaking. I stopped crying, and decided that it was worth a try to avoid the major surgery and the greater risks. 

Saturday 6.45pm - My waters broken (which involved a very large knitting-needle type of instrument being inserted into me, which was very painful). My mam and my husband were running around desperately trying to change my sanitary towels as my waters were flowing like a river! 
Then the drip was put in my wrist and they started me off with 1mg of pitocin. The midwives told me they would be gradually increasing the dosage throughout the night to 32mg. 

I was coping okay at first with the contractions, but as the dosage of pitocin got higher, they were getting worse. Soon I was reaching for the gas and air. It was making my head feel so strange and funny, but it wasn't helping with the pain very much. 

Saturday 10pm: The dosage of the drip was now at 12mg and the pain started to become unbearable. I asked the midwife for an epidural, so she went to see if she could get the anaesthetist to come and give me one....only to return about 5 minutes later to tell me that the anaesthatist was in surgery with someone who was rushed in for an emergency c-section, and it would be a good hour if not more by the time I could have an epidural! This was definitely not good news for me!
I asked the midwife if there was anybody else that could do my epidural, so she said there was another anaesthatist somewhere else in the hospital that she would page. 
So off she went again, and came back saying that they were busy and would try and get here ASAP, but there was no guarantee that they would be any faster than the first one! 
I was getting desperate at this point, so inbetween ferocious contractions I asked if I could have some other painkiller. She said she could give me diamorphene as an injection in my leg, which is a narcotic. I agreed to this, so she gave me the injection.
It took a short amount of time to kick in, but then when it did I felt extremely sick. My contractions were honestly not much less painful (I still had the gas and air also), but now I was feeling sick aswell! I asked my husband to give me a drink of Fanta, but after one sip I was violently sick into a vomit bowl.
Around an hour later I was sick again. It was most unpleasant! 

Midnight: At long last the anaesthatist arrived to give me the epidural! I had to keep extremely still whilst she was putting it in my back, which was very difficult to do whilst I was contracting! 
Once it was in, things improved immensely. Every 2 hours or so I started feeling the contractions again, and I had to call the midwife to come and press the button to give me a top-up of the epidural (no more injections or anything though because my back had a tube in it attached to a drip - so it was just a drip top-up). 

Sunday 1am: My dilation was checked - I was 4cms dilated. 

Sunday 5am: My dilation was checked - I was fully dilated! I was amazed I had gone 6cms dilated in only 4 hours! 

Sunday 7.10am ish: I started pushing. and pushing and pushing and pushing! She simply didn't want to come out! 
Finally the midwife had to give me an episiotomy, but only a small one at first. 
I carried on pushing, but still she didn't want to come out. So I was cut again. 
I Pushed some more and more and more, and finally I tore past the episiotomy cut and out she came at 8.35am! 
When she came out, she was a bluey purple-y colour and sort of limp (which I saw). My husband cut her cord, and the midwife rushed the baby over to the baby table and waved some oxygen over her and in less than a minute she started crying and colour came to her. (not that I saw that bit... my husband told me afterwards). 
The midwife said everything was okay, and I asked what gender she was and my husband said "it's a girl!" 
So then I started crying and crying and crying I was so happy! I finally had my beautiful baby, after all that!
Then the baby was wrapped up and put in my arms, and I was astounded at how heavy she was! I couldn't believe how cute she was as well! 
Then she was weighed and when they told me she was 10lbs 10oz I was flabbergasted! No wonder I tore!
After that I had to wait for the surgeon to come and stitch me up. 

That is the story of how my beautiful Lydia, came into the world.


Spoiler
Alexander's birth story - 14th August 2007

Vital statistics: 

Time of birth: 9.58pm
Weight: 10lbs 1oz
Apgar score after 1 minute: 6
Apgar score after 5 minutes: 9
Gestational Age: 42 weeks + 1 day
name : Alexander Joshua Gosney

Monday 13th August:

Approx 10.30am - arrived at hospital
Midday - checked to see if I was dilated and apparently I was not dilated even one teeny tiny bit
12.07pm - prostin gel was administered to my cervix

After that I was contracting all evening. I was constantly being monitered - both for my contractions and for the baby's heartbeat. Every hour they would put me on the machine for those things.

Approx 10.30pm - cervix checked again - still not dilated at all.

Tuesday 14th August 2007

Approx 10am - cervix checked again - I was dilated to 3cm

After that I was left to contract throughout the day in my room. They were getting worse and worse until they were unbearable, so I was brought in a canister of gas and air which I used to its full advantage.
I kept asking if I could go to the delivery suite, but I kept getting told that they were waiting for a bed for me.

Approx 5.30pm - cervix checked again - I was dilated to 5cm

At this point I was told that yes I could go to the delivery suite. I was plonked into a wheelchair at about 6.30pm and taken through.
Contractions were really strong at this point so I asked if I could have an epidural. I was told that the anaesthetist was busy in theatre so I would have to wait.

I was practically screaming with the contractions by the time the anaesthetist arrived - which was at about 8pm.
Immediately after having been given the epidural (and was put on a pitocin drip) I started shivering badly and my legs started twitching. My blood pressure dropped to 88/55 and Alex's heart rate also dropped a lot. 

They decided they were going to put a heart monitor on his head so in order to do that they first broke my waters, and also told me I was 8cm dilated.

At this point loads of doctors and midwives started running in and out of the room all talking in hushed tones to each other. I didn't know what was going on at all but they all seemed really worried. I didn't find out until later that the cord was around Alex's neck.

9.40pm - I was fully dilated. By now there was a team of people in the room. My legs were hoisted into stirrups and I was told that they wanted the baby out as fast as possible.
They brought out forceps and started trying to turn Alex around so that the cord would unwrap itself from around his neck. The bloody epidural, although it had worked to stop the pain of the contractions, had done nothing to numb my nether regions for some weird reason, so I could feel everything and was in loads of pain. My blood pressure was still really low aswell and I kept telling them I was going to be sick.

Anyway then they got the ventouse and told me to start pushing. I pushed and they pulled but the ventouse popped off his head so they had to try again. 
Then I ended up moving my bowels all over the bed. I was mortified and kept apologising for it, but the midwives said it didn't matter.
Alex still wasn't coming out so they gave me an episiotomy. Thankfully I didn't tear past the cut so that was at least some relief.

Anyway the whole pushing thing took 18 painful minutes. Alex wasn't breathing when he came out but it only took 1 minute for him to be resucitated. 

After that I was given the injection that makes you deliver the placenta - that took 7 minutes to deliver.

Then when I was being stitched up I could feel it all because of the epidural not having worked properly so I kept telling them it hurt and eventually (about half-way through the stitching) they decided to give me a local anaesthetic which helped a little. I was still feeling really sick though and shivery.

As soon as they had stitched me up and helped me to sit back up, I vomited bucket-loads. It was not pleasant.

Aaanyway after that things started to get a bit more back to normal. After about an hour or so (during time whilst I was breastfeeding Alex) I vomited again - poor Alex was lying across my stomach skin to skin and he started getting jerked around like a bronco rider every time my stomach lurched with the vomiting!

Well that's about it really - I lost 600ml of blood in total and was told I was going to need iron tablets.
Alex was fine but his poor head was all red and bruised.
My stitches hurt a lot but I was given painkillers.

I was allowed home the following day (Wed) - they said I could have stayed in longer if I wanted but I said I'd prefer to get home where it's more comfortable. So that's that really.

And that is the story of how my sweet little Alex came into the world.


Spoiler
Jason's birth story - Thursday 24th September 2009

Vital Statistics :

Time of birth : 12.57pm
Gender : male
weight : 11lbs 0.7oz
Apgar Score after 1 minute = 9, 
Apgar score after 5 minutes = 10
Gestational Age : 41 weeks + 3 days
name : Jason Matthew Gosney

Wednesday 23rd Sept :

approx. 12.30am - There I was sitting at my computer. Kids were in bed, just surfing the net, as you do, when I felt something trickling don my legs. Thought I'd better go to the toilet and make sure I hadn't wet myself. I was pretty sure I'd had my waters broken so I put a pad on and came down, told my husband, and phoned the hospital. They told me to come in to be checked, so I rang my best friend Amy to come and stay at our house with the kids. When she arrived we called a taxi and my husband and I went to hospital.

roughly 2.40am - got to hospital and was sent to Maternity Assessment Centre. They made me do a urine sample, then put me on foetal heart monitor and contraction monitor and made me sit there for ages. I was contracting but only smallish contractions, and irregularly.

some time after 3.30am- I was still gushing waters into pads so they did a swab test and said they didn't think it was fluid because the swab didn't turn black, and apparently it was not enough in quantity to be my waters (hmm?!) so they reckoned it was discharge instead. I tried to argue the point that I thought it was my waters but they made me feel like an idiot who didn't know what I was talking about.

around 4am - they did an internal examination to "make sure it wasn't my waters" and concluded that it wasn't, and sent us home. Got home around 5am.

11.15am - arrived at hospital again for my pre-booked clinic consultation (which was to discuss induction for Monday, and my previous growth scan). Amy was with me, having stayed the night, and Phil my husband was at home with Alex my other son (Lydia my daughter was at nursery). There was a really really long wait, so by the time my name was called it was about 1pm. 

1pm - I stood up from having been sat all that time and waters started pouring down my legs, I waddled the few steps to the consultation room, got through the door, and promptly produced a huge puddle on the floor (despite having on 2 pads). The woman in there was like "umm yep your waters have gone" and after I'd put on new pads and knickers she told me I had to go straight back upstairs to Maternity Assessment Centre and said they wouldn't be sending me home. 

2.15pm - Amy left to pick up Lydia from nursery and arrived back a couple of hours later with Phil and Alex plus my suitcase/hospital bag. They stayed a while then Amy took the kids home.

around 6.30pm - I was taken to delivery suite and strapped to foetal heart monitor and contraction monitor

around 9pm ish - waters checked to see how burst they were. Turns out there was a bubble just below Jason's head which was kind of creating a dam, and I was leaking probably from the top of the sac, so they got rid of the bubble and things started flowing more easily.

11pm - my contractions were irregular (although painful so I was on gas and air). There were roughly 3 every 10 minutes but it wasn't exact. So I was given prostin onto my cervix.

Thursday 24th Sept

approx. 5-6am - my contractions were strong but not sufficient for me to progress. I was asked if I want an epidural before being given a drip and I said yes. So anaesthetist came and gave me epidural. It took pretty well. Didn't QUITE numb my left side 100% but it didn't matter too much. It was numbed enough that I wasn't in pain.
Then they put the drip in. They kept telling me my mouth looked dry and that I had to drink water.
Every time the fluid in the drip was going into me slowly, I started shaking and shivering and feeling really sick, but then when they turned it up so it ran into me faster, I started feeling alright again. 
I told them this, and they seemed unsure as to what to do, because on the one hand they didn't want me feeling ill, but on the other hand they didn't want me to get too full of fluid too quickly. In the end they sort of did it moderately.

They put a catheter in me as well at some point after the epidural had gone in.

approx. 11.30am - I was examined and found to be fully dilated, but they said his head was still quite high, so they just decided to leave me for a while longer. I could feel intense pressure 'down there' every time I had a contraction, and I would have had the urge to push had it not been for the epidural which sort of over-rid that urge. Still was mighty uncomfortable though. They wanted to monitor his heartbeat as well.

sometime around 12.40pm - I was told to start pushing with my contractions. first contraction I did about 2 or 3 pushes and his head started crowning.
Second contraction his head came out.
They told me that on the third contraction I'd be getting the body out, but Jason had other ideas.he didn't want to wait and started trying to breath and get himself out! So they pulled him a bit and I pushed a bit despite there not being a contraction, and he just slid out at 12.57pm crying loudly

After the birth Phil cut the cord and Jason was plonked straight onto me for cuddles and a feed. I was given the injection to deliver the placenta.

I was feeling sick and ended up throwing up into a sick bowl at some point.

At first I was told that I only had a mild graze and wouldn't need any stitches, but then later decided that it was in fact a second degree tear, but still the damage was pretty minimal. So at this time my epidural was wearing off so they had to give me a local anaesthetic so they could do me a few stitches.

I was told I'd be able to go home after 6 hours, but later told me that in fact they wanted us to stay in for 36 hours because my waters had broken more than 24 hours before Jason was born, so there was a chance he could get an infection if he didn't stay in for observation, so I was gutted because it meant I had to stay in till Saturday lunchtime and miss Lydia's birthday which was on the Friday.

He breastfed like a pro and was wearing size 3 nappies and 0-3 month clothes!

And that is the story of how my cute little Jason came into the world.


----------



## tlh97990

with my DD i started feeling contractions at 7 in the morning but went to work anyway. I got off work at 3 ate an entire pizza because i was starving then called my doctor. they told me to go to the hospital to see if i was in active labor. When i arrived at the hospital about 6:00 pm they hooked me up to the machine to measure contractions and checked my cervix which then caused my bloody show so they admitted me at 6:30pm. At 8pm my doctor came in and broke water to help get labor moving faster. By 9pm i was begging for an epidural but the only anestisologist there was stuck in an elective surgery so i had to wait. I got my epidural at about 11pm finally and slept for an hour. I think i started pushing at like 1am and my daughter was born 1:58 in the morning. I pushed for a really long time because i was terrified of pooping so i didn't push very hard :haha:

i had a very easy birth the only hard time i had was between having my water broke and waiting for the epidural just because i was in a lot of pain. i dont know how some women go completely natural!! i couldn't do the pain meds because they made me sick so i just wanted the epidural and will do it again this time


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> So laying in bed last night and start having a panic attack about giving birth again. Not sure where it came from but wow got myself All worked up :dohh: I had such a good first labor that I feel like something will go wrong this time. Ladies that have already given birth 2 times were your births pretty similar?

No, my.first labor was a terrifying nightmare. My last to labor/deliveries.were wonderful! My second labor lasted a 1/3 as long as my first, not nearly as stressful scary. It was a good experience. Even.though my third labor was almost just as long as my 1st, I think it was my favorite. I had my sons and husband there, the staff was very adament on skin to skin immediatly, didn't even question my lack of desire for immunizations at birth. And highly encouraged breastfeesing. They even smuggled my kids into the recovery room for an over night.stay! They warned us when the nasty nurse was.on call, when she'd make her rounds someone would come.in before her and tell my husband.to take the boys.for a walk LOL. 

I dont think you have anything to fear. Out of my siblings (this will be the 9th grandchild) I was the only one to have a bad.birth experience, its really not all that common especially if you take charge IMO.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alice thanks for posting that! Sounds like all your births were fairly similar for the most part. Obviously not identical but similar. Kinda puts my mind at ease. I know either way I can't control what happens


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. 

It has been snowing quite heavily here. It does look lovely but it took me ages to walk to work and back. I think it was because I was so scared of slipping and hurting the bean, I was going at a snails pace! 

tlh97990 - Taking your daughter to see her brother/sister sounds like a lovely idea x

Libbysmum - Hope you & your hubby enjoy a well deserved break x 

Pandaspot - This is our first too, so I am quite clueless too! It's fun finding out things though. 
Hope you can get your foot sorted out. Quite snowy here too - Its very pretty but I am finding it quite hard getting about.

alicecooper - thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Here's my Birth Story as written up by my husband the night our baby was born. :) 

They say I should be prepared next time since I was fully dilated in less than 9 hours and that second babies often come faster. Worrisome since the new hospital is even further away!!!

My belly is making crazy rumblings today and I'm feeling rather queasy again.. (so nothing new there as my hubby is fond of saying)

Had a great FREE 2 hour massage yesterday. I still don't really understand why I got one but I'm not going to question a free massage. The therapist was really great and explained what she wouldn't do because of pressure points etc. She said I should totally come back when I'm do because she's 4 for 6 in triggering labour. lol I told her I'd be there with bells on. 

We had a tiny snow last night. It's all melted now but it was lovely letting Jessie build some ice castles with her sand bucket this morning. 

Sorry I haven't posted much recently. I've been seriously exhausted, more so than even in the first trimester!! Lost a couple pounds and now I'm down to what I weighed when I got pregnant. I'm going to have hubby take a bump shot when he gets home tonight! (my first!)


----------



## tlh97990

how far away is your hospital? ours is about an hour away. more like an hour and a half in traffic. i work in the same building as the hospital im delivering at so im kind of hoping i go into labor at work so i'll already be here and OH can just meet me here!


----------



## kaths101

I also worry I might not be so lucky with my second birth! I was only at the hospital about 3 hours with jack before i had him. That's also my other worry that we won't make it! We're about an hour away too and second labours are usually quicker! Maybe I will have a McDonalds drive through baby!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> with my DD i started feeling contractions at 7 in the morning but went to work anyway. I got off work at 3 ate an entire pizza because i was starving then called my doctor. they told me to go to the hospital to see if i was in active labor. When i arrived at the hospital about 6:00 pm they hooked me up to the machine to measure contractions and checked my cervix which then caused my bloody show so they admitted me at 6:30pm. At 8pm my doctor came in and broke water to help get labor moving faster. By 9pm i was begging for an epidural but the only anestisologist there was stuck in an elective surgery so i had to wait. I got my epidural at about 11pm finally and slept for an hour. I think i started pushing at like 1am and my daughter was born 1:58 in the morning. I pushed for a really long time because i was terrified of pooping so i didn't push very hard :haha:

Oh golly - SO SMART to eat an entire pizza first! *grins* I was STARVING. I wound up going almost 36 hours without any food!

Our hospital is 29 minutes (by maps.google) but it's down the prime rush hour route. If I go into labour in the middle of the night we're aces and could probably make it in 20 booking, but if it's near rush hour it could be closer to an hour... I think if it's rush hour I might just need to call an ambulance! lol ((although that would cost a bloody fortune!!!))

*kaths* - I actually know a girl who gave birth in her car last year!! thankfully her sister-in-law and husband were with her and the SIL was a nurse... or a doula... or something with baby experience! lol I can't remember.


----------



## Libbysmum

I really hope I have a different labor cause mine was horrible, long and painful with DD. My sister had perfect pregnancies and quick births with both her girls. Her first labor was 3 and a half hours and she thought she needed to do a poop so the midwife sent her off to the toilet assuming she would be in labor for at least 10 hours...she came back from toilet saying it still felt like she needed a poop and the midwife said she would take a look at her and lo and behold her babies head was crowning. The second baby they were prepping her for a home birth in the case she didn't make it to hospital. She had had bad braxton hicks the week before and leading up to it and so had already had 2 false alarm trips to hospital. Her entire labor was an hour and a half...she tore real bad though cause it was so quick.


----------



## kaths101

Yes I'm so worried about it, I think I'm going to leave at first sign of labour :haha:
I guess they can all be different, I keep thinking I will have a really fast labour but knowing me it will a marathon one.

Libbysmum hope you have a better time next time :hugs: did your sister make it to the hospital?


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> with my DD i started feeling contractions at 7 in the morning but went to work anyway. I got off work at 3 ate an entire pizza because i was starving then called my doctor. they told me to go to the hospital to see if i was in active labor. When i arrived at the hospital about 6:00 pm they hooked me up to the machine to measure contractions and checked my cervix which then caused my bloody show so they admitted me at 6:30pm. At 8pm my doctor came in and broke water to help get labor moving faster. By 9pm i was begging for an epidural but the only anestisologist there was stuck in an elective surgery so i had to wait. I got my epidural at about 11pm finally and slept for an hour. I think i started pushing at like 1am and my daughter was born 1:58 in the morning. I pushed for a really long time because i was terrified of pooping so i didn't push very hard :haha:
> 
> Oh golly - SO SMART to eat an entire pizza first! *grins* I was STARVING. I wound up going almost 36 hours without any food!
> 
> Our hospital is 29 minutes (by maps.google) but it's down the prime rush hour route. If I go into labour in the middle of the night we're aces and could probably make it in 20 booking, but if it's near rush hour it could be closer to an hour... I think if it's rush hour I might just need to call an ambulance! lol ((although that would cost a bloody fortune!!!))
> 
> *kaths* - I actually know a girl who gave birth in her car last year!! thankfully her sister-in-law and husband were with her and the SIL was a nurse... or a doula... or something with baby experience! lol I can't remember.Click to expand...

It was very smart because i didnt realize they didnt let you eat and i had her in the middle of the night so i had to wait until like 730 the next morning to finally eat. but since i ate the whole pizza i was terrified of pooping during labor!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

My midwife actually told me to push like I was pooping!! It was horrific. I'm sure I must have pooped. :shy: I think my pushing wasn't as good as it should have been because I was terrified of pooping. But now that I've talked to so many labour and delivery nurses, I know that it's almost unusual if you DON'T poop. So I should stop being so paranoid and just push this time! Poop be damned!


----------



## alicecooper

I know I pooped in my second labour. I kept apologising! I don't _think_ I did in my first and third, and DH doesn't think I did either, though I guess it's not something I can be sure about completely.


----------



## tlh97990

haha i'm going to be the same this time. I was just terrified because my OH said he'd put it on facebook if i pooped! i was really worried because right after i pushed her out the nurse was like " oh look at all the poop" and i was like what me? and she said it was the baby so all was well :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I'm sure I smelled something, but everyone was very discreet! *LOL* I'm still trying to repress it!!


----------



## tlh97990

ive heard they are very discreet and quick to clean you that you don't even know what happened!


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> I'm sure I smelled something, but everyone was very discreet! *LOL* I'm still trying to repress it!!

that's how I knew I had pooped during my second labour. It reeked :blush:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I didn't end up popping because I spent the entire first hour of my labor contracting every five mins, sitting on the toilet and havin my "clean out" it was terrible. My labor was only 9 hours long and I actually got to 10 cm dialated in 7 hours but had to wait an hour at 10 because she was up so high still they wanted me to labor her down more and then spent an hour pushing. I had small tear on the inside from where dd came out with her hands over her face but other than that all was well. My epidural was perfect I could still feel my contractions but with no pain. I had my nurses and family cracking up because I hadn't eaten and in the middle of pushing I just blurt out the fact that I am dying for a blue slushie :haha:


----------



## donna noble

haha these stories are freaking me out! first timer here! I'm scared after hearing about episiotomies and tears and stitches. is it bad i want a c section?!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

donna noble said:


> haha these stories are freaking me out! first timer here! I'm scared after hearing about episiotomies and tears and stitches. is it bad i want a c section?!

episiotomies might not be pleasant but the recovery time is so much better than a c-section and you can pick up your baby straight away. Getting the baby out might be quicker with a c-section but the next couple of weeks are harder. (so I've heard - I have no personal experience with a c-sec)


----------



## myra

I'm with you Donna- this is my first and the stories are making me a bit nervous! I'm planning on a vaginal birth and hope that will be possible...and hope that all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

myra said:


> I'm with you Donna- this is my first and the stories are making me a bit nervous! I'm planning on a vaginal birth and hope that will be possible...and hope that all goes as smoothly as possible.

You guys will do great!!! The key is to relax as much as possible. It's an evolutionary thing. If you were to go into labour in the jungle and saw a tiger you'd be scared and panic. Your body would do what it could to slow down labour to give you time to get away from the perceived danger. Relax and your body will understand it's okay to go ahead and get the show moving. Yoga breathing helped sooo much! I use it all the time now if I think something is going to hurt!


----------



## Breadsticks

Sometimes I feel nervous about labor but it is mostly me worried that for some reason my husband won't make it in time. I really have no reason to think this will happen, we live in a fairly small town and if he is at work the drive to the hospital would be under 15 minutes. I am just crazy :haha: Anyway, as long as he is right there I won't be scared, he has the most amazing calming effect on me :)


----------



## mvosse

16 week appt went well. But I'm now to start taking anti-depressant/anti-anxiety meds.
Anatomy ultrasound scheduled for Feb 9th at 1 pm, and we won't be staying team yellow if we have the option of finding out the gender!


----------



## Breadsticks

mvosse said:


> 16 week appt went well. But I'm now to start taking anti-depressant/anti-anxiety meds.
> Anatomy ultrasound scheduled for Feb 9th at 1 pm, and we won't be staying team yellow if we have the option of finding out the gender!

We're finding out the gender on the 9th also! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Donna,
C-sections take a while to heal where a tear may only take a couple of weeks to heal...you can discuss pain relief with your midwife or doctor. If your ideal birth plan doesn't go to plan just remember the main thing is to have a healthy baby at the end and the midwives and doctors will try to ensure that your safe and the baby is safe...I was really disappointed I couldn't have a natural birth with my DD but it was for the best for both of us.


----------



## mvosse

Breadsticks~ that's awesome, I can't wait for both of us to find out! 22 days and counting, it already feels so far away!


----------



## kaths101

For the first timers who are scared ... Don't be. As above try and relax and go with the flow. Yes it's painful but I actually enjoyed my labour and my little man was out in no time so it's not always bad. What will be will be and it obviously isn't too bad as many of us are coming round to do it for a second time :happydance:

I say just be prepared, I had a tens machine that was brilliant, have music, lots of different drinks to sip. I loved lucozade.. Usually hate the stuff! And try and enjoy it. Also ask your OH to take a little video clip after birth. Mine did this (without me asking) its only about 15 seconds but sooo precious as at the time I couldn't remember Some things ..I think I had too many sucks on the gas and air :haha: 
A hour after birth I felt completely fine eating a cheese jacket potato snuggling my new baby :cloud9:


----------



## maratobe

donna noble said:


> haha these stories are freaking me out! first timer here! I'm scared after hearing about episiotomies and tears and stitches. is it bad i want a c section?!

you dont want a c-section. i didnt have a choice and now dont have a choice with this baby and i would give anything to experience giving birth naturally :cry: the pain afterwards was horrible because it is major surgery! 6 weeks i couldnt bend or lift anything heavy or even dry my self after having a shower, and i couldnt drive for 6 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

I 2nd what all of the csection girls say. My scar also didn't fully close in one spot so I bled out of my incision site for weeks. At one point in time I was changing my pad I had to wear at the top of my underwear every 2 hours it was coming out so fast. I also missed my DDs newborn photoshoot (we didn't get it done all together) because as we were heading out the door my incision started to gush and we had to go to the ER instead. Then she was gonna be too old to reschedule. I'm really hoping for a natural birth this time.


----------



## caro103

I actually enjoyed my birth! ok the final few hours weren't quite so fun, he was back to back so took a hell of a lot of pushing out (well over 2hours), and i did tear quite badly, BUT once I was holding him I really didn't care! the feeling after is amazing :D. Can't wait to do it all over again! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I really enjoyed my first birth too that's why I'm scared my second wont be as amazing :dohh: crazy I know. Honestly by the time I got to 39 weeks I was no longer scared of labor I was ready to get my baby out and had no fear what so ever. You truly do forget everything once you have that perfect bundle of joy in your arms :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Agree with Maratobe- 6 weeks I couldn't drive cause of insurance mainly because it is counted as abdomen surgery. I couldn't get out of bed even to change DD's nappy as I was so high on the morphine and my blood platelet levels were so low I couldn't focus on anything visitors who came to see me were saying. DH had to do DD's first bath etc cause I wasn't strong enough to...but in saying all that, my c-section had complications because of my anterior placenta and they accidentally cut into it causing a major bleed. So it wasn't ideal.


----------



## alannadee

i am actually looking forward to the birth, i am curious about whether i can do it with just gas and air. I might not look forward to it the closer it gets! lol:shrug:

I found baby's heartbeat quite quickly today with doppler, and am fairly sure that im feeling it move every now and then.

Decided today that i am going to book a 3d scan after my 20 week scan, so that i can take my mum and step dad, thay are very excited about thier 1st grandchild and a little bit miffed that i wont let them to my routine scans. Thought that would be a nice treat for them.


----------



## sue_88

I'm planning a homebirth so I will hopefully just breath my baby out in the pool I'll be setting up in the lounge.

I am really really looking forward to giving birth - and hoping it will be a very positive and enjoyable experience.

Positive mind should help a lot! Negativity wouldn't help me at all, I'd tense up and cause unecessary complications.

All that being said - totally willing to transfer if anything arises out of my control, or I do decide half way that I am attempting to be a hero when I really am not! lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Okay tried to use the same shirt and similar pants for comparability... 

First picture is me in 2009, 16 weeks with Jessa


Second picture was last night, 16 weeks with the new baby


We're definitely going to need to work on lighting a bit! Had to cut off my head because the shadows made it look atrocious. Looks like my boobs and posture were both happier the first time around lol.


----------



## JJsmom

For all the ladies getting concerned about giving birth, like others have said...just relax! It's still a ways away! I was induced with my son due to my blood pressure. The doc said OK tomorrow is the day! You can't eat anything after midnight and be in to the hospital at 6am. So I was...and I was starving already. They started me on the pitocine after they got me booked in and from there the doc came in at 8:45 to break my water. Labor progressed a little bit but I wasn't having a ton of contractions. They kept upping the dose of pitocine but my body wasn't progressing too much. They did end up giving me the epidural at which point my body stopped progressing period. At about 9pm they told me if I haven't gone any further in an hour, they were going to do a c-section. They finally turned the pitocine down and my body finally started kicking in and sure enough I started pushing around 10pm? The doc went ahead and gave me an episiotomy even though I never asked for it and he didn't tell me he did it. I found out later on the next day when I had to go to the restroom and the nurse told me how to care for it. Right after he did the episiotomy my DS was born. I would have tore if he hadn't given it to me which I'm glad that he did. I just wish he would have told me. But my DS was born at 10:22pm. 

I remember a fog being in the room. It was so cloudy. Turned out of course that I was just really tired and extremely hungry!! It had been over 28 hours since I had eaten anything! Also, I was informed that I had pooped while pushing. But no one had told me until my son's dad said something to me about it. My mom never mentioned it, the nurses never did either. DS's dad said they were very discreet about it and basically as soon as it happened they wiped it away. They say it happens so often because you push the baby out with the same muscles you use to push when you go poop. So this is very normal!


----------



## Libbysmum

Sue, I think it is wonderful that you have that option...are you close by a hospital in case of an emergency? The hospital closest to us is about 15km away- Right by the city and horrendously costly parking! The hospital we had our DD in is 17km away and the parking was free! We would go there again but apparently they changed the catchment zones so I miss out by 2km...even though we haven't moved house...it's ridiculous. I like the hospital we had her in as you got your own room but I may or may not have that option at this other hospital. I don't know if they do water births there either. Mostly only the private hospitals offer it not the public ones.


----------



## sue_88

If I needed to transfer I would have an ambulance with blue lights do I'd be at the hospital in 20 minutes. Normal speed in car would be about 35/40mins.

Been reassured this transfer time isn't too bad in comparison with the length of time it takes to prep for an emergency.


----------



## maratobe

thought i would share a bump picture, im relly self conscious because i hadnt lost the weight since having grace but here is my 16 week compared to 11 weeks :)
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/11-16.jpg


----------



## caro103

sue, we're aiming for another home birth too :D. Got told the same about transfer times. If it was that much of an emergancy (very rare), they'd call ahead and theatre would be prepared whilst you transferred in, whereas in hospital you'd just wait while there. Generally though emergancies are still fairly lengthy situations so plenty of time to get in!

omg i fell over in the snow this morning, twice. My bum is really hurting and i've pain radiating up my left side and into my neck :dohh:, hope it settles soon!


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> sue, we're aiming for another home birth too :D. Got told the same about transfer times. If it was that much of an emergancy (very rare), they'd call ahead and theatre would be prepared whilst you transferred in, whereas in hospital you'd just wait while there. Generally though emergancies are still fairly lengthy situations so plenty of time to get in!
> 
> omg i fell over in the snow this morning, twice. My bum is really hurting and i've pain radiating up my left side and into my neck :dohh:, hope it settles soon!

That's great! I didn't realise youd had a HB with your son but now I see it in your sig! Hope we get our wish! :)

Sorry you fell, twice!!!
I went out for a walk yesterday and today in my wellies luckily I managed to stay upright, only a few slips! Hope you feel better soon! X


----------



## caro103

cheers hun, i hope we both get our wish too!

one fall my legs just literally went from under me, no idea how i went down or why! must have just hit an icy patch i guess, thats the fall that did the damage i think. and the 2nd one my darling husband threw a snowball at me so i was getting my own back and went down :/, the meany asked if i was ok then before getting an answer lobbed another snowball right at my face!! so i told him to stay still cos i was pregnant with his child and got my own back ;)


----------



## MissFox

:haha: I fell while I was in MA. My hand went through all 6 inches of snow, down to the sidewalk and i ripped a flap of skin off my left hand right at the bottom of my thumb. It's actually quite bruised too and if I open my hand all the way it pops the scab apart.

THe most advise I can give to first time moms is to research everything. Even if you in no way think you would end up with a csection I recommend reading about it just in case. I was hoping for a natural birth and I'm so happy I had at least read about what happens in a c section, and although I am pretty sure I had some PTSD (panic attacks in the hospital and horrible anxiety surrounding my birth) I think it helped me to cope and to understand what was going on when I decided to give in. I woke from GA to have the recovery nurse tell me that there was no way she would have been born vaginally as her cord was around her neck and wouldn't let her drop and she was tryin to come out forehead first.

ALso GREAT BUMP MARA!


----------



## tlh97990

don't stress out about tearing. i had a 2nd degree tear because i pushed too hard and fast after her head was out and her shoulder made me tear. i didn't even feel it and wouldnt have known if the doctor didnt tell me. i was holding my baby the entire time he stitched me up too so i didn't feel that either. i was a little uncomfortable when i first got up to start walking but it wasnt terrible at all! and i was terrified!


----------



## Breadsticks

mvosse, it does feel terribly far away but hopefully it will get here quickly! I am very impatient :haha:

Thank you to everyone who gave their birth stories and encouragement to us first-timers! I always thought I would be terrified because I always worried before I was pregnant about it. Now that there's a baby in me, I am not concerned at all. Actually, I've been like this about everything with the pregnancy which is very odd because I am such a worrier. Before getting pregnant I was terrified of miscarrying (my mom has had at least three) but once I got pregnant all the stresses and worries left me. I thought the hormones would make it worse but I guess I've been lucky.

Becca and Mara, love your bumps!

As for me, yesterday my husband took me out to lunch and we walked around the downtown area a little. It was really nice out, unseasonably warm and sunny. While we were eating lunch we were talking about how I feel bad that he hasn't been able to have any good wine since we found out I was pregnant lol. We would normally have a bottle every weekend or so but a bottle is just too much for one person! :haha: I had completely forgotten that the local winery had opened up a downtown location close to us recently so we checked it out. It was so much fun! He did a tasting and I had a slice of cheddar apple pie, oh my gosh it was so delicious! And I smelled all the wines that he tasted, cabernet is the only one I'm really craving now and smelling it actually helped :thumbup: Afterwards we came home and worked on the baby's room a little. We are still in the process of getting furniture out of there that we want to get rid of or move to the living room. We were able to take care of a big, old bookcase that was full of random textbooks we don't need and things like that, just lots of junk really. We moved it downstairs to the living room and we'll replace it with a better, more nursery-like piece of furniture.

How are you ladies?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i swear i am eating everything in sight today! i am just like starving and cant stop eating!! ahhh i need this to stop i dont want to gain 40lbs like i did with DD :wacko:


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my first antenatal appointment in just over 1 hour! Bit excited! Woke up really early before the birds - I hope they do a heartbeat check and stuff. We are just waiting for my mum to arrive to babysit our DD for us.
Breadsticks your date with OH sounds wonderful. 
Sorry for the ladies falling in the snow. Hope you don't bruise too badly.
Maratobe and becca so cute - I love bump photos it is amazing how each are so different
Had that horrible pressure down below again yesterday while walking round the shops. I will try to remember to mention it at the appointment.
Has anyone else had really tired feet lately?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Breadsticks said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave their birth stories and encouragement to us first-timers! I always thought I would be terrified because I always worried before I was pregnant about it. Now that there's a baby in me, I am not concerned at all. Actually, I've been like this about everything with the pregnancy which is very odd because I am such a worrier. Before getting pregnant I was terrified of miscarrying (my mom has had at least three) but once I got pregnant all the stresses and worries left me. I thought the hormones would make it worse but I guess I've been lucky.

I kind of feel the same way. Generally I worry over lots of things, but now that I'm actually pregnant I don't freak out over little things. I'm not even stressing as much as I would about my house being a mess. I'm just getting energy back now, and my sister is out this week into her own place so then I'll have the space and time to fix things up but generally a messy house makes me a little edgy, and I don't think I'm too bad. 

AFM: I went out for coffee with a friend yesterday, had a tea latte myself and a cupcake but couldn't finish it all. Not excited by sweets now, which is weird for me. And super salty things turn me off too. I exchanged a maternity skirt I bought for some more leggings and tank tops that will fit me. I need things to layer and cover up the obscene cleavage that a few of my summer dresses give me now. My plan is to layer them with leggings and a sweater and get myself through to spring/summer and get some capri leggings to hopefully get me the rest of the way. I'll pick up a few maxi dresses I think and that will be it for me. I'm not bothering with maternity jeans or pants, I may get a jean skirt but I think these leggings/dresses will do me just fine.

I bought a 0-3mons onsie today that says 'My Dad Rocks' and I told DH that I got him something at the store but I wasn't sure of the size so he better take a look. He was speechless. It seems both so big and so small at the same time. It was the first baby clothes thing I've bought. Actually it was the first baby thing I bought since finding out. I had picked up a few decorative things while we were TTC but those have been tucked up in my closet and don't really count. It still seems surreal that I can buy things for the baby. Now that my energy is coming back and I'm able to eat again, I honestly don't think of me as being pregnant .... except when I see my bloated belly!

I'm feeling strange today, maybe because I've not eaten on time all weekend, but I still don't feel super attached to this baby yet. I hope once I feel it move this will all seem more real for me. I feel like the tests, the ultrasound, the heartbeat... all of it is a dream and I'll wake up and it will be Cycle 12 again and I won't be pregnant at all and instead of a BFP I'll get AF and carry on like nothing. I'm sure most of this Debbie Downer mood is my blood sugar talking.

Maybe after supper I'll feel better, DH is making his awesome mashed potatoes with some ham and veggies. And he just called from the grocery store in the ice cream aisle to ask what treat I want him to bring home! I opted for caramel pecan crunch frozen yogurt. He wouldn't let me go to the store because the weather is quite bad today. Very windy and cold here and we had a rare 'thundersnow' during the night! Winter thunder and lightening! I only remember it maybe twice before in my life!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Breadsticks* - it's really funny, I wasn't much of a wine drinker before I got pregnant. We've actually had one glass worth left in white wine bottle in the fridge for months. I saw it while cleaning the other day and decided to just pour it out and make space. The smell!! It was divine! Started me craving a glass!! What's that about?! I don't think I've ever felt that way about wine before! lol it's ridiculous. Probably some weird, I want it because I can't have it reaction. 

*Libbysmum* - Oh MY GOSH! The pain today has been crazy! Feels like the bones in my nether regions are separating or something, it's sooo sore! I'd forgotten you could even feel like that. Also been getting a good deal of the pressure down there as well, wonder if babes is having a growth spurt!

*tsyhanochka* - Thundersnow! I just had my first ever this week!! It's was 65 f today but Thursday night we had a ThunderSNOW! I didn't even know it was possible!! It was snowing and thundering! Soo bizarre! Doesn't help that the temps keep flucating wildly. Supposed to have a high of 32 Tuesday even though it 65 today!!!

*maratobe* - wow! you've definitely popped! I didn't take an early photo cause I still have the belly from Jessie so it probably resembled my 16w shot anyway lol.


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> i swear i am eating everything in sight today! i am just like starving and cant stop eating!! ahhh i need this to stop i dont want to gain 40lbs like i did with DD :wacko:

i would be satisfied gaining 40lbs i gained 80 lbs with my daughter :haha:



Libbysmum said:


> Got my first antenatal appointment in just over 1 hour! Bit excited! Woke up really early before the birds - I hope they do a heartbeat check and stuff. We are just waiting for my mum to arrive to babysit our DD for us.
> Breadsticks your date with OH sounds wonderful.
> Sorry for the ladies falling in the snow. Hope you don't bruise too badly.
> Maratobe and becca so cute - I love bump photos it is amazing how each are so different
> Had that horrible pressure down below again yesterday while walking round the shops. I will try to remember to mention it at the appointment.
> Has anyone else had really tired feet lately?

hope your appt goes well! i also have had really tired feet. ive noticed some minor swelling already in my feet and ankles if i overdo it. i think its just my body telling me to slow down!

afm we had a great visit this weekend with my in laws. my daughter loves seeing them and their dog. they left this morning so ive just been laying aroung watching the NFL playoffs. my first pick lost the early game and my second pick is currently losing. its going to make for a not too exciting superbowl if i dont like either team!!

ive had no energy at all today. i keep getting random bouts of getting really hot then ill be ok then get really hot again. also have any of you experienced pain after going to the bathroom? sometimes when my bladder gets really full and i go pee i get really bad pains in my pelvic area. its usually pretty brief but i feel like i cant stand up straight for a couple minutes!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tlh97990 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> i swear i am eating everything in sight today! i am just like starving and cant stop eating!! ahhh i need this to stop i dont want to gain 40lbs like i did with DD :wacko:
> 
> i would be satisfied gaining 40lbs i gained 80 lbs with my daughter :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Got my first antenatal appointment in just over 1 hour! Bit excited! Woke up really early before the birds - I hope they do a heartbeat check and stuff. We are just waiting for my mum to arrive to babysit our DD for us.
> Breadsticks your date with OH sounds wonderful.
> Sorry for the ladies falling in the snow. Hope you don't bruise too badly.
> Maratobe and becca so cute - I love bump photos it is amazing how each are so different
> Had that horrible pressure down below again yesterday while walking round the shops. I will try to remember to mention it at the appointment.
> Has anyone else had really tired feet lately?Click to expand...
> 
> hope your appt goes well! i also have had really tired feet. ive noticed some minor swelling already in my feet and ankles if i overdo it. i think its just my body telling me to slow down!
> 
> afm we had a great visit this weekend with my in laws. my daughter loves seeing them and their dog. they left this morning so ive just been laying aroung watching the NFL playoffs. my first pick lost the early game and my second pick is currently losing. its going to make for a not too exciting superbowl if i dont like either team!!
> 
> ive had no energy at all today. i keep getting random bouts of getting really hot then ill be ok then get really hot again. also have any of you experienced pain after going to the bathroom? sometimes when my bladder gets really full and i go pee i get really bad pains in my pelvic area. its usually pretty brief but i feel like i cant stand up straight for a couple minutes!Click to expand...


Were you routing for the falcons? My dh is super happy he's a hardcore 49ers fan. He was at work today though so I had to watch the game for him and give him a play by play :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Hello everyone! I had the day from hell today ugh, not so much the nurses and patients, they were all great! I couldn't have asked for a better set of patients today. The hellish part was that we were short an ACP (associate care provider, ie CNA) on the floor I was working today THEN another ACP called out sick. So there was only two of us for the entire floor of 32 patients. I had 16 patients from 7am till 4 pm when we finally got two more ACP's so I got my patient list cut in half, thank god! I was literally doing. Italy's, running ice/water, answering pages, charting (we computer chart) then doing vitals all over again. Just to show you just how long it took me to do all that we only do vitals every 4 hours. I was that busy! That by the time I got all caught up I had to start over again. I was finally able to eat lunch at about 130p. Which for me is late because I only had a muffin for breakfast in the beginning of my shift. Thank god that shift is over.


----------



## maratobe

> *maratobe* - wow! you've definitely popped! I didn't take an early photo cause I still have the belly from Jessie so it probably resembled my 16w shot anyway lol.

thanks :) would love to see your 16 week belly picture :flower:
i only gained 7kgs with my daughter when i was pregnant but i had 7cms of fluid around her so i blew out haha i blame the big belly and the c-section for not losing the belly haha :haha:
this is me the day i had her and then the day i came home from the hospital!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/372weeks1-1.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/IMG_0326.jpg


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> i swear i am eating everything in sight today! i am just like starving and cant stop eating!! ahhh i need this to stop i dont want to gain 40lbs like i did with DD :wacko:
> 
> i would be satisfied gaining 40lbs i gained 80 lbs with my daughter :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Got my first antenatal appointment in just over 1 hour! Bit excited! Woke up really early before the birds - I hope they do a heartbeat check and stuff. We are just waiting for my mum to arrive to babysit our DD for us.
> Breadsticks your date with OH sounds wonderful.
> Sorry for the ladies falling in the snow. Hope you don't bruise too badly.
> Maratobe and becca so cute - I love bump photos it is amazing how each are so different
> Had that horrible pressure down below again yesterday while walking round the shops. I will try to remember to mention it at the appointment.
> Has anyone else had really tired feet lately?Click to expand...
> 
> hope your appt goes well! i also have had really tired feet. ive noticed some minor swelling already in my feet and ankles if i overdo it. i think its just my body telling me to slow down!
> 
> afm we had a great visit this weekend with my in laws. my daughter loves seeing them and their dog. they left this morning so ive just been laying aroung watching the NFL playoffs. my first pick lost the early game and my second pick is currently losing. its going to make for a not too exciting superbowl if i dont like either team!!
> 
> ive had no energy at all today. i keep getting random bouts of getting really hot then ill be ok then get really hot again. also have any of you experienced pain after going to the bathroom? sometimes when my bladder gets really full and i go pee i get really bad pains in my pelvic area. its usually pretty brief but i feel like i cant stand up straight for a couple minutes!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you routing for the falcons? My dh is super happy he's a hardcore 49ers fan. He was at work today though so I had to watch the game for him and give him a play by play :haha:Click to expand...


haha yeah i was rooting for the falcons! i don't really like either team but i dont like the 49ers at all sorry :haha:



junemomma09 said:


> Hello everyone! I had the day from hell today ugh, not so much the nurses and patients, they were all great! I couldn't have asked for a better set of patients today. The hellish part was that we were short an ACP (associate care provider, ie CNA) on the floor I was working today THEN another ACP called out sick. So there was only two of us for the entire floor of 32 patients. I had 16 patients from 7am till 4 pm when we finally got two more ACP's so I got my patient list cut in half, thank god! I was literally doing. Italy's, running ice/water, answering pages, charting (we computer chart) then doing vitals all over again. Just to show you just how long it took me to do all that we only do vitals every 4 hours. I was that busy! That by the time I got all caught up I had to start over again. I was finally able to eat lunch at about 130p. Which for me is late because I only had a muffin for breakfast in the beginning of my shift. Thank god that shift is over.

sorry you had a rough day at work! at least its over now!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*maratobe* - I think my 16w photo is on the same page as yours, just nearer the top. :)


----------



## Maksmama

We got an ultrasound Friday and found out the genders of the babies. I can tell what baby A is but baby B I do not see girl nor boy parts. Is it just me? The arrow is pointing at the parts but I just don't see it. What do you ladies think? The ultrasound tech says they are both girls. We have another ultrasound in a few weeks.


----------



## caro103

congrats on two pink bundles! afraid i've no idea what i'm looking at on either pic so would have to take the sonographers word for it! :D

junemommy sorry you had a rough work day :(

got to hear my babies hb again today as had my 16wk checkup slightly early :), so lovely! everything else still looks good too :) xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Maksmama* - no idea either but congratulations on two girlies!! They're going to be so much fun. :)


----------



## sue_88

I've got no clue either on the pics - would have to trust her. TWO GIRLS!! Wow. Congratulations!! :)


Ive got my 16w appointment tomorrow :) looking forward to it, need to get all my notes together today so remember to take them in the morning!


----------



## tlh97990

Maksmama said:


> We got an ultrasound Friday and found out the genders of the babies. I can tell what baby A is but baby B I do not see girl nor boy parts. Is it just me? The arrow is pointing at the parts but I just don't see it. What do you ladies think? The ultrasound tech says they are both girls. We have another ultrasound in a few weeks.
> View attachment 553359

i can't tell either i can usually only pick out the head and limbs and other than that i have no idea what im looking at :haha:
but congrats!! are your twins identical or fraternal?


----------



## Maksmama

Thank you ladies. They are fraternal twins.


----------



## junemomma09

We put in an application for a house! Crossing my fingers we get approved! Plus I'm waiting on 1 W-2 so I can do my taxes and get my refund! That's what we're using for the security deposit.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Anatomy scan on the 4th!! :D 2 weeks suddenly feels like a really long time! I hope they can tell the gender!!


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma- im waiting on my tax refund too! i dont have an major expenses to use it towards that i can think of right now but i'm still ready for it :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife, I hear you! I feel like I eat EVERYTHING. My husband thinks it's hilarious. Actually, Saturday he called me Ziggy Piggy...I teased him and told him that I was going to tell everyone that he called his pregnant wife a pig. He says "No, I called you pig-GY which is cute!" :haha: 

Libbysmum, it absolutely was! How was your appointment? I am definitely still feeling very tired. Between work and classes I don't have a ton of time to nap but I try to squeeze one in when I can.

T, isn't it weird how it just doesn't seem real even in 2nd tri? I have been feeling movement but it's not daily (though since the weekend it has been, still I can only feel it if I am not doing anything). I forget I am pregnant sometimes especially since I am not gaining weight and don't look pregnant yet either. I have to go back and look at my ultrasound pictures and even then I still don't believe it! I do try to talk to baby, even if it is just to remind myself :haha: My husband rubs lotion on my belly/hips every night before bed and that helps us both to bond with the baby together.

Becca, I used to hate wine until about a year ago and since then my husband and I would buy bottles often and go to the winery when it's nice out. I was so worried that I would crave Chardonnay (my favorite) during the pregnancy and it is funny that I want the Cabernet more (though I do love it also). I do think it is harder now since I know I can't have it! It also doesn't help that we have a wine rack on the wall with six very delicious looking bottles hanging  I'm so excited for you, I hope they can see the gender at your appointment too! I hope time passes quickly for you so you can hurry up and get to your scan! :flower:

tlh, I have no interest in the Super Bowl this year! My beloved Packers are out and the two other teams I was rooting for (Colts for Luck and Seahawks for Wilson) are out also...I may watch it just because but we'll see. And yes, I get pain when I have to go to the bathroom but not afterwards. It is the most intense "Oh my gosh I have to go NOW" feeling I've ever had, but also I don't feel like I will have an accident...it just feels like there is extra pressure I guess?

Junemomma, that sounds like a horribly exhausting day! I'm glad it is over and I hope you were able to relax afterwards! How exciting, I hope you get your approval on the house soon! What a great idea, using the tax refund!

Maksmama, I am terrible with looking at ultrasounds for the gender, I really would have no idea! Your baby girls are adorable, how exciting for them to have a twin sister :D I grew up as an only child so I always envied my twin friends and friends with siblings close in age.

Caro, glad to hear your appointment went well! It is so nice to hear the heartbeat :D

Sue, I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you remember all your notes! :haha:

As for me, I am procrastinating a paper I need to write! :haha: It is actually for a History of Motherhood class which is very interesting! I am a science major so I don't normally take classes like this but it is required that I take an intensive writing course for my degree. It just seemed fitting to take this class as they offer a whole variety of topics. And while I miss my labs and science classes, this is a nice change especially while pregnant (I have to avoid the labs I need anyway). Right now we are discussing the ideology of motherhood, what constitutes a "good" vs "bad" mother and how that has changed over time (think 1700s to present), and how misogyny and feminism are shaping how motherhood is viewed. Pretty cool stuff! 

I am also waiting my W-2...not sure exactly what we are going to do with the refund check but I'd like to set it aside for when the baby is born. I really want my husband to be able to stay home for a little while after the baby arrives so it would be nice to have a small "income" set aside.

Well, back to my paper now I guess... :wacko:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well :) 

The bump pictures are so cute. 

Thanks everyone who has shared their birth stories, very helpful. 

I am pleased the snow seems to be melting here. It looks so pretty but I am tired of being scared to walk down the road for fear of slipping. 




Maksmama said:


> We got an ultrasound Friday and found out the genders of the babies. I can tell what baby A is but baby B I do not see girl nor boy parts. Is it just me? The arrow is pointing at the parts but I just don't see it. What do you ladies think? The ultrasound tech says they are both girls. We have another ultrasound in a few weeks.

Aww cute pics, congratulations on your girls x x




caro103 said:


> congrats on two pink bundles! afraid i've no idea what i'm looking at on either pic so would have to take the sonographers word for it! :D
> 
> junemommy sorry you had a rough work day :(
> 
> got to hear my babies hb again today as had my 16wk checkup slightly early :), so lovely! everything else still looks good too :) xx

Good to hear everything was fine, it must have been reassuring to hear the hb. 



sue_88 said:


> I've got no clue either on the pics - would have to trust her. TWO GIRLS!! Wow. Congratulations!! :)
> 
> 
> Ive got my 16w appointment tomorrow :) looking forward to it, need to get all my notes together today so remember to take them in the morning!

Snap! Mine's tomorrow too, I am keeping my fingers crossed that they can hear the HB. Can't wait :) 



BeccaMichelle said:


> Anatomy scan on the 4th!! :D 2 weeks suddenly feels like a really long time! I hope they can tell the gender!!

I know what you mean, it feels that pregnancy is mostly waiting for the next exciting milestone, the next scan, next checkup....

@Junemomma09 - Good luck with the house, hope your offer is accepted x


----------



## alicecooper

ahh I'm sorry I really haven't been keeping up *slaps self*.

congrats to those of you who have found out genders, and I did have a flick through to see some belly pics on this thread, which was lovely x

Quick update on me - went out to a shopping centre today and ended up doing a 180 spin whilst going around a roundabout when my car hit some snow/slush. BLOODY SCARY STUFF! Ended up face to face with the car behind me! Luckily they managed not to go piling into me,(and the cars behind them didn't go piling into them either) so all was well, but it was damned scary. You don't expect to end up facing backwards on a roundabout! Took me a couple of minutes before my heart stopped being in my mouth! Had DH in the car and all the kids in the back too (who weren't at school because they had a snow day - school was shut). 

Other than that, I'm definitely feeling movement now in my belly. Started about 2 days ago. Just small movements but I've felt them consistently now since Saturday. Woo!

Had AWFUL tummy ache today but it turned out just to be gas.


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper - Scary! Glad you & your family are all OK. I hate driving in the snow, and will be glad when this lot has all gone. 

So pleased you can feel the baby now must be very reassuring.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

glad all is ok Alice


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice how terrible! I would have been shaken up by that incident for sure!

As for the lady with the twin girls...I can't tell from those pictures sorry. I would trust what was said or pay for a 4d scan around 20 weeks? They'll get it for sure.

Am baking a chocolate cake with DD. She got covered in chocolate. Will try and post a pic later. My appointment went well. We heard the hb and my bp was normal!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Gosh Alice! Glad you guys are okay. I did that once in high school but thankfully didn't have any kids in the car! I was on my way to school, hydroplaned, drove straight home and got back in bed.

Golly guys... by 5pm I am exhausted I just wanted to sink into bed, but my hubby doesn't get home till 7 and then I still have to feed him and the kid, get her ready for bed and THEN he thinks that I should be able to stay awake with him! I'm just worn out.


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, how scary! When I lived in Wisconsin I had my fair share of horrible experiences in the snow because the car I had was terrible! One time my brakes went out and we had just had a snowstorm, it was probably the scariest experience I ever had behind the wheel. I'm so glad you and your family are all OK!! YAY to feeling baby now! :happydance:

Libbysmum, glad your appointment went well! How do you and your daughter feel about sharing some of that chocolate cake with me? :haha: Can't wait to see the pic!

Becca, I would totally be ordering in or have him pick something up! I am not much of a cook anyway but that is what I do when I'm too tired lol. I hope you get some rest soon!

Well, I finished my paper :happydance: I am not much of a writer and haven't had to write more than lab reports in the past several years so I'm definitely rusty. My husband just got home and is doing the dishes thankfully. Which reminds me, I forgot to do laundry today...oops...I guess I better get on that!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh my Alice that is terrifying. Glad you and the family are okay!

Becca I am totally with you on being exhausted. I seriously need a nap daily to be able to survive the day but unfortunately that doesn't happen unless dh is home from work or I don't have class that day. Then cooking, keeping up with an active toddler and then having to get her to settle down and go to bed I swear I'm half asleep before she is :dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> We put in an application for a house! Crossing my fingers we get approved! Plus I'm waiting on 1 W-2 so I can do my taxes and get my refund! That's what we're using for the security deposit.

I already filed my taxes as my work gave me my w-2 at the first of the month. But the IRS has held it off and won't allow you to e-file until the 30th!!! It's driving me crazy as my refund is going towards my wedding and I have more deposits to make! Hopefully you get your w-2 soon so you can get them filed quickly too!

maksmama, congrats on the twin girls!!!!

Alice, so glad you're ok and that everyone behind you were able to stop! Definitely a scary situation!!

I'm going crazy!! I am finally down to 2 weeks and 2 days until my ultrasound!! I have my sons birthday next week that I have to figure out what we're going to do! Not sure if I want to go to my family's house or if I just want to do something small.


----------



## JJsmom

I think I've finally decided on how to tell my mom the gender! I think I'm going to find the cutest newborn dress and the cutest newborn suit and take a pic of each with my cell phone then as soon as they tell us, I can send the pic of whichever to my mom! I wanted to do the cake but mom knows when I'm having the ultrasound and she won't be able to wait until she gets off work to pick up a cake and find out. She'll hound me all day. LOL! Then I'm sure she'll stick her finger in the cake just to see what it is before she gets it home to show everyone. HAHA! So I think a pic of each outfit will fit great so she can know just when we find out and that way both our moms know at relatively the same time!


----------



## junemomma09

tlh97990 said:


> junemomma- im waiting on my tax refund too! i dont have an major expenses to use it towards that i can think of right now but i'm still ready for it :haha:

 I look forward to it every year! We usually get a good amount back. I'm excited because we're getting an suv (need the bigger vehicle with a soon to be family of 5) and moving into a house!! Even though we'll be renting and not buying just yet, it's exciting to finally get out of an apartment and into a house! :D


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> We put in an application for a house! Crossing my fingers we get approved! Plus I'm waiting on 1 W-2 so I can do my taxes and get my refund! That's what we're using for the security deposit.
> 
> I already filed my taxes as my work gave me my w-2 at the first of the month. But the IRS has held it off and won't allow you to e-file until the 30th!!! It's driving me crazy as my refund is going towards my wedding and I have more deposits to make! Hopefully you get your w-2 soon so you can get them filed quickly too!
> 
> maksmama, congrats on the twin girls!!!!
> 
> Alice, so glad you're ok and that everyone behind you were able to stop! Definitely a scary situation!!
> 
> I'm going crazy!! I am finally down to 2 weeks and 2 days until my ultrasound!! I have my sons birthday next week that I have to figure out what we're going to do! Not sure if I want to go to my family's house or if I just want to do something small.Click to expand...

What?!? Why are they waiting till the 30th??? Ugh!


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> We put in an application for a house! Crossing my fingers we get approved! Plus I'm waiting on 1 W-2 so I can do my taxes and get my refund! That's what we're using for the security deposit.
> 
> I already filed my taxes as my work gave me my w-2 at the first of the month. But the IRS has held it off and won't allow you to e-file until the 30th!!! It's driving me crazy as my refund is going towards my wedding and I have more deposits to make! Hopefully you get your w-2 soon so you can get them filed quickly too!
> 
> maksmama, congrats on the twin girls!!!!
> 
> Alice, so glad you're ok and that everyone behind you were able to stop! Definitely a scary situation!!
> 
> I'm going crazy!! I am finally down to 2 weeks and 2 days until my ultrasound!! I have my sons birthday next week that I have to figure out what we're going to do! Not sure if I want to go to my family's house or if I just want to do something small.Click to expand...
> 
> What?!? Why are they waiting till the 30th??? Ugh!Click to expand...

All I heard was that they were delaying the start of tax season this year. Then when I filed I found out it was the 30th. I think that's crazy! Why delay the start when I'm sure they won't delay when it's due!!


----------



## JJsmom

The IRS announced it is scheduled to start processing 2012 tax returns beginning January 30, 2013.

This is eight days later than the original target date. Because of the fiscal cliff bill being enacted January 2, means the IRS has a lot on their plate to get done.

The announcement means that a large majority of tax filers should be able to start filing their returns starting on the 30th of January. This means that refunds could be delayed to mid to late February.


----------



## junemomma09

Boo!! The IRS gets enough of my money interest free for long enough. I'm sure if I owed them they wouldn't accept my late payment without a fee tact on to it!


----------



## Libbysmum

omgosh I am feeling badly all this talk of Tax. I was suppose to have mine done by October and it's now almost February...I just had a rough last half of the year and put it all in the too hard basket. Now all my paperwork is buried somewhere in the spare room.:shrug:
I still can't find my darn sewing machine pedal...it's probably in the same box of stuff.:blush:
DD took me forever to get down to sleep tonight...I totally hear you about the active toddlers! Maybe it was all that chocolate cake - perhaps she was running off her sugar high?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JJsmom

Ahhhh!! Libbysmum!! I LOVE!!! that picture!!!! That is so darn cute!!!


----------



## myra

Libbysmum~ what a cute daughter you have!! A fun pic!!


----------



## sue_88

Awwww so cute. Chocolate monster!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww Libby she is precious! How old is she? She reminds me of my dd with the rolls and chunkiness :) love it


----------



## alannadee

had my 16 week check up with midwife today, got to hear baby, she found heartbeat right away, 135bpm.
I have to go back 2mora with another urine sample as they found protine in it today, hopefully just a water infection.


----------



## sue_88

alannadee said:


> had my 16 week check up with midwife today, got to hear baby, she found heartbeat right away, 135bpm.
> I have to go back 2mora with another urine sample as they found protine in it today, hopefully just a water infection.

Ive got my 16 week apt at 3 too :)
Sorry about the protein, hopefully just a blip & tomorrow's sample fine.

Yay for HB! I'm hoping my MW will listen to mine, even though I have a Doppler be nice to hear it when they listen for it.



I'm feeling a little weird! Someone brought their baby into work today, and whilst I did think was gorgeous I didn't really have any maternal thoughts, in fact with how tiny she was its made me a bit more nervous!! Is this normal? And is it just because she's not really anything to do with me? I'm hoping my maternal instinct kicks in soon!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

It's normal :) 

Even being a momma other people's tiny infants makes me nervous :haha: you will feel totally different with your baby :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Here's me 17 week bump :)
People are finally starting to notice! So excited :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlh97990

i agree its def. different with your own baby. when i first brought my daughter we were so careful with everything and trying to do everything by the books. then i realized it wasn't working for us and did what was best for our family even if doctors suggested otherwise. 

also as soon as your baby born if your maternal instinct hasn't kicked in yet it will. i told doctors and nurses not to hand me my daughter when she first came out because i didn't want to hold her when she was all gross with blood and stuff on her. as soon as i pushed her out i changed my mind and said i didnt care i wanted her and then i never wanted to let go!


----------



## alannadee

sue_88 said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> had my 16 week check up with midwife today, got to hear baby, she found heartbeat right away, 135bpm.
> I have to go back 2mora with another urine sample as they found protine in it today, hopefully just a water infection.
> 
> Ive got my 16 week apt at 3 too :)
> Sorry about the protein, hopefully just a blip & tomorrow's sample fine.
> 
> Yay for HB! I'm hoping my MW will listen to mine, even though I have a Doppler be nice to hear it when they listen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little weird! Someone brought their baby into work today, and whilst I did think was gorgeous I didn't really have any maternal thoughts, in fact with how tiny she was its made me a bit more nervous!! Is this normal? And is it just because she's not really anything to do with me? I'm hoping my maternal instinct kicks in soon!Click to expand...

hope your appointment goes ok. :)

I have a doppler too, and have a listen about twice a week, i didnt mention this to mw thou, as last time i mentioned it one mw told me there was no way i had heard the baby!!! It was lovely to hear it and know that i havent been dreaming it!! lol


----------



## myra

I think I'm finally feeling baby move! I think I first felt him a few weeks ago and haven't felt anything in a while. Then I felt him yesterday morning and again in the eve. Just now I've been feeling him again. Those of you who are feeling your LO move (or have been pregnant before) did you notice any correlation between increased movement and when you're hungry?


----------



## tlh97990

myra- i did in my previous pregnancy. i felt her move a lot when i was hungry and when i was laying down for bed. i was told that when your moving around a lot while working or whatever you don't notice movements as much and baby usually sleeps a lot while your moving a lot.

i've felt a little bit of fluttering so far this time around not much and it doesn't seem to correlate with anything!


----------



## sue_88

Thanks everyone for the reassurance on my little nervous moment when being so close to a baby. I think it is because I have never ever been around babies, and I certainly have never held a newborn! They scare me. haha.

My 16w appointment went......FAST!

First of all I sat there waiting for 50 minutes because they were having an issue with a computer but then I saw the two midwives who are my favourite :) Told them all about my plans for a homebirth and they are super supportive!!

All bloods are completely normal, and apparently I am O+ blood group :) They listened in to baby's heartbeat - they were umming and ahhing about whether to do it but when I mentioned that I had a doppler and have been listening since 11 weeks and could tell them exactly where baby was they said ok :) had a nice listen. Love my little bubs.

Next steps for me are:
Private gender scan - Feb 4th
20w Anomaly Scan - Feb 16th

Then into March before my next MW appointment. :) This is all getting a little real now I'm getting further along.

Hope everyone is well - Myra so cool that you feel baby, I have had a few flutters which I just love feeling.

xX


----------



## Breadsticks

myra said:


> I think I'm finally feeling baby move! I think I first felt him a few weeks ago and haven't felt anything in a while. Then I felt him yesterday morning and again in the eve. Just now I've been feeling him again. Those of you who are feeling your LO move (or have been pregnant before) did you notice any correlation between increased movement and when you're hungry?

I notice that I feel baby around the same times each day if I'm lying or sitting down not really focused on anything. On days that I get to sleep in I feel movement around 11AM. Then later mid afternoon and sometimes at night.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sue_88 said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> had my 16 week check up with midwife today, got to hear baby, she found heartbeat right away, 135bpm.
> I have to go back 2mora with another urine sample as they found protine in it today, hopefully just a water infection.
> 
> Ive got my 16 week apt at 3 too :)
> Sorry about the protein, hopefully just a blip & tomorrow's sample fine.
> 
> Yay for HB! I'm hoping my MW will listen to mine, even though I have a Doppler be nice to hear it when they listen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little weird! Someone brought their baby into work today, and whilst I did think was gorgeous I didn't really have any maternal thoughts, in fact with how tiny she was its made me a bit more nervous!! Is this normal? And is it just because she's not really anything to do with me? I'm hoping my maternal instinct kicks in soon!Click to expand...

when its your ownbaby it just comes naturally. i have two kids already and when i hold someone elses newborn im ready to give it back only becouse as you mentioned its all ow how cute or adorable but you can hand it back becouse there is no bond really when not your own. so dont fear it will be there when you have your little one and im sure you will be a great mother.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all doing well 

Got to see the midwife today & got to hear the bean's heartbeat. Amazing! 

So reassuring to hear the little heart beating, and confirming all is OK. 

Had a student midwife there, and she tried to find the hb first, but without luck. Nice to know even the professionals dont always get it right! 

Looking at the posts about tax, I have to say I am so pleased we dont need to worry about tax in the UK. All these tax returns and rebates sound so complicated! I suppose they get easier if you have to them a lot. 



Libbysmum said:


> Am baking a chocolate cake with DD. She got covered in chocolate. Will try and post a pic later. My appointment went well. We heard the hb and my bp was normal!

Glad your appointment went well and all is OK :) Gorgeous picture of your little girl with the whisk! 




BeccaMichelle said:


> Golly guys... by 5pm I am exhausted I just wanted to sink into bed, but my hubby doesn't get home till 7 and then I still have to feed him and the kid, get her ready for bed and THEN he thinks that I should be able to stay awake with him! I'm just worn out.

Sorry to hear that, does he just not realise how tired you are? Is there any chance you could maybe take a nap before he gets home? 



Breadsticks said:


> Well, I finished my paper :happydance: I am not much of a writer and haven't had to write more than lab reports in the past several years so I'm definitely rusty. My husband just got home and is doing the dishes thankfully. Which reminds me, I forgot to do laundry today...oops...I guess I better get on that!

Bet it feels good to have got that out the way!



JJsmom said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> We put in an application for a house! Crossing my fingers we get approved! Plus I'm waiting on 1 W-2 so I can do my taxes and get my refund! That's what we're using for the security deposit.
> 
> I already filed my taxes as my work gave me my w-2 at the first of the month. But the IRS has held it off and won't allow you to e-file until the 30th!!! It's driving me crazy as my refund is going towards my wedding and I have more deposits to make! Hopefully you get your w-2 soon so you can get them filed quickly too!
> 
> I'm going crazy!! I am finally down to 2 weeks and 2 days until my ultrasound!! I have my sons birthday next week that I have to figure out what we're going to do! Not sure if I want to go to my family's house or if I just want to do something small.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for your house application! Hope you can get your tax refund sorted out. Your gender reveal idea sounds really cute :) 





alannadee said:


> had my 16 week check up with midwife today, got to hear baby, she found heartbeat right away, 135bpm.
> I have to go back 2mora with another urine sample as they found protine in it today, hopefully just a water infection.

Pleased to hear your appointment went well. Fingers crossed it just a water infection x 




ProudArmyWife said:


> Here's me 17 week bump :)
> People are finally starting to notice! So excited :happydance:

Cute bump pix :) x 



myra said:


> I think I'm finally feeling baby move! I think I first felt him a few weeks ago and haven't felt anything in a while. Then I felt him yesterday morning and again in the eve. Just now I've been feeling him again. Those of you who are feeling your LO move (or have been pregnant before) did you notice any correlation between increased movement and when you're hungry?

Aww, how amazing! :) 



sue_88 said:


> Thanks everyone for the reassurance on my little nervous moment when being so close to a baby. I think it is because I have never ever been around babies, and I certainly have never held a newborn! They scare me. haha.
> 
> My 16w appointment went......FAST!
> 
> First of all I sat there waiting for 50 minutes because they were having an issue with a computer but then I saw the two midwives who are my favourite :) Told them all about my plans for a homebirth and they are super supportive!!
> 
> All bloods are completely normal, and apparently I am O+ blood group :) They listened in to baby's heartbeat - they were umming and ahhing about whether to do it but when I mentioned that I had a doppler and have been listening since 11 weeks and could tell them exactly where baby was they said ok :) had a nice listen. Love my little bubs.
> 
> Next steps for me are:
> Private gender scan - Feb 4th
> 20w Anomaly Scan - Feb 16th
> 
> Then into March before my next MW appointment. :) This is all getting a little real now I'm getting further along.
> 
> Hope everyone is well - Myra so cool that you feel baby, I have had a few flutters which I just love feeling.
> 
> xX

Snap again! I am o+ too! We seem to matching a fair bit ) Still waiting for my date for the 20 week scan though - If we continue the theme, I expect it be on the 16 Feb too :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

I'm so excited because I finally felt a kick today!!!! They were soft but definitely some kicks :D


----------



## sue_88

Miss Bellum said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the reassurance on my little nervous moment when being so close to a baby. I think it is because I have never ever been around babies, and I certainly have never held a newborn! They scare me. haha.
> 
> My 16w appointment went......FAST!
> 
> First of all I sat there waiting for 50 minutes because they were having an issue with a computer but then I saw the two midwives who are my favourite :) Told them all about my plans for a homebirth and they are super supportive!!
> 
> All bloods are completely normal, and apparently I am O+ blood group :) They listened in to baby's heartbeat - they were umming and ahhing about whether to do it but when I mentioned that I had a doppler and have been listening since 11 weeks and could tell them exactly where baby was they said ok :) had a nice listen. Love my little bubs.
> 
> Next steps for me are:
> Private gender scan - Feb 4th
> 20w Anomaly Scan - Feb 16th
> 
> Then into March before my next MW appointment. :) This is all getting a little real now I'm getting further along.
> 
> Hope everyone is well - Myra so cool that you feel baby, I have had a few flutters which I just love feeling.
> 
> xX
> 
> Snap again! I am o+ too! We seem to matching a fair bit ) Still waiting for my date for the 20 week scan though - If we continue the theme, I expect it be on the 16 Feb too :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe, how cool we do! I had no clue was bloog group I was so really interesting to find out! And I am actually 16w and 3d too! Not 16+6, my due date is 6th when my sig reflects LMP.

The 16th is exaclty 20 weeks for us....so it could very well be :) !

Did your appointment go well? All bloods & everything ok?
Where you based?


----------



## sue_88

junemomma09 said:


> I'm so excited because I finally felt a kick today!!!! They were soft but definitely some kicks :D

YAY! :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue_88 said:


> Hehe, how cool we do! I had no clue was bloog group I was so really interesting to find out! And I am actually 16w and 3d too! Not 16+6, my due date is 6th when my sig reflects LMP.
> 
> The 16th is exaclty 20 weeks for us....so it could very well be :) !
> 
> Did your appointment go well? All bloods & everything ok?
> Where you based?

I couldnt remember my blood group so it was good to have a reminder. Funny how we have the same due date and seem to follow the same pattern of scans. 

My appointment was fine, all the bloods and everything were fine. I am based in Bristol.


----------



## caro103

yay myra and junemumma feeling movement! i've been getting the odd tiny flick for a couple wks now, but its still not every day i don't think!

breadsticks, omg, lie-in until 11am....what are those?!! so jealous :haha:, enjoy them whilst you can ;)

miss belum glad you got to hear the hb!

alice, your near miss sounds very scary!!

i got stuck in a snow storm tonight on the way home from work, blooming scary! it was settling all over the roads despite the cars going over it. Hope we don't get too much more tonight!

i'm very glad we don't have to do tax in the uk either, sounds complicated!! xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> i got stuck in a snow storm tonight on the way home from work, blooming scary! it was settling all over the roads despite the cars going over it. Hope we don't get too much more tonight!
> 
> i'm very glad we don't have to do tax in the uk either, sounds complicated!! xx

That does sound scary, glad you got home safely! The roads where I am had started to thaw out but we have just started having more snow, so now I am worried it might all turn to ice by tomorrow. I will be glad to see the back of this weather


----------



## caro103

Miss Bellum said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> i got stuck in a snow storm tonight on the way home from work, blooming scary! it was settling all over the roads despite the cars going over it. Hope we don't get too much more tonight!
> 
> i'm very glad we don't have to do tax in the uk either, sounds complicated!! xx
> 
> That does sound scary, glad you got home safely! The roads where I am had started to thaw out but we have just started having more snow, so now I am worried it might all turn to ice by tomorrow. I will be glad to see the back of this weatherClick to expand...

me too, although it was fun at the wkend when there was no pressure to go anywhere other than have fun! (despite the falls i had :blush:). Just a shame its still affecting us now the working week has resumed! xx


----------



## MissFox

I have my NT ultrasound tomorrow! Not so much for the test aspect but for the fact it is another ultrasound


----------



## mvosse

Howdy ladies! Yay for HB's, scans, and bump pictures, I basically have no bump unless I have just eaten something, it's SO frustrating, with my DD I showed so early. This monkey likes to hide I guess.

It's been below zero for the past two days here sometimes with the windchill sometimes without. When I woke up this morning it was -8F before the windchill, now at almost 3 p.m. is 4F, still not to flipping warm...argh!


----------



## myra

mvosse said:


> Howdy ladies! Yay for HB's, scans, and bump pictures, I basically have no bump unless I have just eaten something, it's SO frustrating, with my DD I showed so early. This monkey likes to hide I guess.
> 
> It's been below zero for the past two days here sometimes with the windchill sometimes without. When I woke up this morning it was -8F before the windchill, now at almost 3 p.m. is 4F, still not to flipping warm...argh!

It is COLD here today too (though compared to what you're having it might almost feel like springtime ;)) The forecast for tomorrow is 7 F, with windchill at -7! Brrrrr. Though I suppose i really shouldn't complain since we have has such a mild winter so far- I've been rather spoiled!


----------



## donna noble

I know I'm fed up with the cold! do you guys also feel the cold more now? last week i swear I almost got frost bit ice fishing and normally I'm not that cold! Baby is going crazy today! I have had some pretty big movements today! I had a hard time getting the hb in doppler because the baby was moving around so much.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

When I get all annoyed about the cold I just have to remind myself that 2 weeks ago it was nice enough to go to the beach so I should just bite my tongue and roll with the punches! LOL

https://picasaweb.google.com/116380...authkey=Gv1sRgCK2l-_TN56ul7AE&feat=directlink


----------



## Libbysmum

ProudArmyWife- she is 18mths old. She will be almost 2 when the new baby arrives. Seems my uterus is in favour of July babies. LOL. Had a bit of a rough night trying to sleep with DD up at midnight wanting to play. She squirmed around for about an hour before finally passing out. DH got sick of her wiggles and moved to sleep on the lounge. This is why I try to go to bed around 9pm or I would be a wreck the next day. Gone are the days I would go "out" at 9pm and the night was just beginning!


----------



## JJsmom

myra said:


> I think I'm finally feeling baby move! I think I first felt him a few weeks ago and haven't felt anything in a while. Then I felt him yesterday morning and again in the eve. Just now I've been feeling him again. Those of you who are feeling your LO move (or have been pregnant before) did you notice any correlation between increased movement and when you're hungry?

I notice mine more or less when I'm hungry or just after I've eaten. Also if I lay still long enough and focus I can feel fluttering. But when I'm busy and not paying attention of course I don't feel it. That will change though!! :) You will start feeling a lot more in the coming weeks as he grows more and more!


----------



## maratobe

im really starting to feel pregnant now, waking up in the morning busting for the loo, not being able to sleep on my belly cause it feels like a mini basketball in my belly lol and my tummy is changing so much into a belly! 
only 3 weeks until our next ultrasound! YAY can not wait!!


----------



## Libbysmum

To me it looks exactly the same size as previous weeks.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







17wkpregs.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pandaspot

I had another scan yesterday, my 6th one :). I am now under consultant led care rather than midwife lead care, cause of the two fibroids they found. Still don't know what they are! My mum says she has them is surprised that I have them at my age?? God knows? 

Consultant was concerned just need to keep an eye on them, she said they were small and away from the birth canal. 

This was the latest scan we have in the day, and what a difference, the baby was just sat there minding it's own business, it was calm lol. Normally it's wiggling and punching and kicking in the mornings. 

I have my 20 week scan on 26/2/12 . It will be longest we would have gone without a scan, nearly 5 weeks lol

Hope everyone else is well 

Can't wait to start feeling movement, when does it normally start? This is my first?


----------



## JJsmom

panda, fibroids just show up sometimes and can definitely rear their head while you're pregnant because of your hormones. As far as feeling movement, it really depends. This is my second and I could just tell I felt the baby even though the doc says it's too early. I think I started feeling it when I was pregnant with my DS around 20ish weeks. It feels like a butterfly or just little pops in there. It's hard to distinguish at first but I feel mine regularly once to a couple times a day now.


----------



## alicecooper

Libby'smum - I bet that was a delicious chocolate cake. Your DD is so precious :)
yay for hearing the heartbeat and normal bp!
lovely bump pic

Becca and ProudArmyWife - I'm knackered too. So much for all this 'second trimester energy' we're supposed to have!

ProudArmyWife - cute bump pic

Breadsticks - that's great that you finished your paper 

JJsmom - 2 weeks will fly by I'm sure. How old is your son going to be?
The newborn outfits to show your mum the gender is a cute idea

junemomma - how lovely to be getting a new house and car :) We're trying to save for a new car too because we can't fit 6 people in the car we've got, but it's sure gonna have to be an inexpensive car! We haven't got much saved up!
yay for you feeling a kick :)

alanna - hope the protein is nothing too serious

sue - don't worry about the maternal instincts. It's soooo different when it's your own. When I had DD I had never had any maternal instincts in my life. I was not very fond of children, and had never held a baby. The maternal instincts immediately kicked in when I had her though. I was crying from how much love I felt for her.
Glad your MW appointment went well.

myra - I've only just started feeling movements this week so couldn't really say if there's a correlation between hunger and movements. TBH I'm starving right now and I can't feel anything lol.

tlh - woo for early flutters

miss Bellum - glad your mw appointment went well

caro - I bet that was scary being stuck in a snowstorm. poor you!

mvosse - I'm jealous that you haven't got a big bump. I'm fed up of mine lol

donna - I dunno if I'm feeling the cold _more_ or if it's just bloody freezing lol
yay for big movements

mara - I've been peeing a lot more too
I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound :)

panda - I don't know what a fibroid is. I feel silly! I hope it's nothing serious
must be nice seeing your baby so often on the scans though
with my first baby I felt movements around 16/17 weeks, but everybody is different


My update :

I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and still have no date for my anomaly scan. The midwife _did_ say that the hospital tends to leave it really late though to send out the letters. She said if I don't hear anything by 19 weeks I should ring the hospital. I hope it doesn't come to that. I hate last minute appointments because of trying to arrange with MIL to watch Jason (if it's a non-nursery day), or worrying if it's going to clash with school runs and stuff like that - I wish they'd just send me a letter already!

Somewhat TMI but my haemorrhoids have been really playing up this week. I've never managed to get rid of them from being pregnant with the other three, but usually they're relatively smallish and don't bother me. They've gotten bigger and are feeling sore and itchy now, so I had to buy some cream for them yesterday, which seems to be helping a little.

DH is going for his vasectomy tomorrow!


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> Libby'smum - I bet that was a delicious chocolate cake. Your DD is so precious :)
> yay for hearing the heartbeat and normal bp!
> lovely bump pic
> 
> Becca and ProudArmyWife - I'm knackered too. So much for all this 'second trimester energy' we're supposed to have!
> 
> ProudArmyWife - cute bump pic
> 
> Breadsticks - that's great that you finished your paper
> 
> JJsmom - 2 weeks will fly by I'm sure. How old is your son going to be?
> The newborn outfits to show your mum the gender is a cute idea
> 
> junemomma - how lovely to be getting a new house and car :) We're trying to save for a new car too because we can't fit 6 people in the car we've got, but it's sure gonna have to be an inexpensive car! We haven't got much saved up!
> yay for you feeling a kick :)
> 
> alanna - hope the protein is nothing too serious
> 
> sue - don't worry about the maternal instincts. It's soooo different when it's your own. When I had DD I had never had any maternal instincts in my life. I was not very fond of children, and had never held a baby. The maternal instincts immediately kicked in when I had her though. I was crying from how much love I felt for her.
> Glad your MW appointment went well.
> 
> myra - I've only just started feeling movements this week so couldn't really say if there's a correlation between hunger and movements. TBH I'm starving right now and I can't feel anything lol.
> 
> tlh - woo for early flutters
> 
> miss Bellum - glad your mw appointment went well
> 
> caro - I bet that was scary being stuck in a snowstorm. poor you!
> 
> mvosse - I'm jealous that you haven't got a big bump. I'm fed up of mine lol
> 
> donna - I dunno if I'm feeling the cold _more_ or if it's just bloody freezing lol
> yay for big movements
> 
> mara - I've been peeing a lot more too
> I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound :)
> 
> panda - I don't know what a fibroid is. I feel silly! I hope it's nothing serious
> must be nice seeing your baby so often on the scans though
> with my first baby I felt movements around 16/17 weeks, but everybody is different
> 
> 
> My update :
> 
> I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and still have no date for my anomaly scan. The midwife _did_ say that the hospital tends to leave it really late though to send out the letters. She said if I don't hear anything by 19 weeks I should ring the hospital. I hope it doesn't come to that. I hate last minute appointments because of trying to arrange with MIL to watch Jason (if it's a non-nursery day), or worrying if it's going to clash with school runs and stuff like that - I wish they'd just send me a letter already!
> 
> Somewhat TMI but my haemorrhoids have been really playing up this week. I've never managed to get rid of them from being pregnant with the other three, but usually they're relatively smallish and don't bother me. They've gotten bigger and are feeling sore and itchy now, so I had to buy some cream for them yesterday, which seems to be helping a little.
> 
> DH is going for his vasectomy tomorrow!

Thank you! My small corolla just won't cut it. With us still needing a booster seat for DS, as he'll be four when baby is born, and the infant carseat, my poor 9 year old wouldn't have enough room. Not only that but she'd have to somehow attempt to squeeze into the middle seat by climbing all over everything. It's just so much better and more practical with an suv, we're going to get a used Honda pilot with a third row. 
I understand about the money situation, if it weren't for our tax return we wouldn't be able to afford to buy another vehicle at all. 

I hope you get your appointment letter soon! I would be going nuts not knowing when my appointment was.


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma09 said:


> Thank you! My small corolla just won't cut it. With us still needing a booster seat for DS, as he'll be four when baby is born, and the infant carseat, my poor 9 year old wouldn't have enough room. Not only that but she'd have to somehow attempt to squeeze into the middle seat by climbing all over everything. It's just so much better and more practical with an suv, we're going to get a used Honda pilot with a third row.
> I understand about the money situation, if it weren't for our tax return we wouldn't be able to afford to buy another vehicle at all.
> .

aye it's difficult finance wise. We've got just over £1000 saved up so far. We estimate that by about 1st June we should have roughly £2,600 saved up. I'm just praying we find a second hand 6 or 7 seater car that isn't a total lemon for that amount of money!


----------



## tlh97990

so now that i'm in second trimester i was expecting a boost of energy to come back. it hasn't im exhausted from the time i wake up until the time i go to bed at night. i find it difficult to keep my eyes open when i drive to or from work every day. ive never loved weekends more when i can just lounge around and play with my daughter!


----------



## myra

tlh97990 said:


> so now that i'm in second trimester i was expecting a boost of energy to come back. it hasn't im exhausted from the time i wake up until the time i go to bed at night. i find it difficult to keep my eyes open when i drive to or from work every day. ive never loved weekends more when i can just lounge around and play with my daughter!

I thought my fatigue would drastically reduce once I hit 2nd tri...but it took a few weeks into that for me to notice a difference. I'm still tired often but nothing like the constant extreme exhaustion I'd felt for the first part of pregnancy


----------



## alicecooper

question :

would you go to a (rock) nightclub at this point in your pregnancy?

DH and I used to go once every couple of months and I'm kinda missing it. 

Last time we went was 9th Nov (got my BFP 4th Nov), and it wasn't quite the same as usual because I couldn't drink, and I got tired earlier than usual so we left an hour or so earlier than usual, but we did still have fun. I just drank lemonade. I did feel a little more self-consious dancing (I tend to prefer to get tipsy so Im not as self-conscious) but I did still dance and it was still ok.

We never go on the dance floor anyway because it's always crowded, so we tend to just stick to the area where the chairs are (people dance there too but it's never packed, so nobody bumps into you).

I'm just wondering whether I'm idiotic for even thinking about it. I know we're not gonna get the opportunity to go for a looooong time once the baby is born - we have nobody we know willing to babysit a young baby - DH's niece and/or my mother will only feel confident looking after Lydia, Alex and Jason because they're not THAT young - so it seems as though the only chance we'll get to go for quite a while is whilst I'm pregnant.

What do you reckon? Am I insane? Would you go? I'm not worried about people bumping into me, because, as I said, I don't go on the dance floor, and I wouldn't drink, I'm just wondering if I might get some weird looks going with a baby bump, and whether it's really worth it if I can't drink and if I have to leave early again because I'll be tired.

Plus none of my nice outfits will fit me now. I'd have to go wearing my jeans and a black t-shirt and my new-rock boots I suppose.

Opinions?

Just to add : I'm friends with the DJ - sort of. We've chatted on facebook for the past year. He's got DH on his facebook too. He's a nice chap, very friendly, and the bouncers are pleasant as well there though I don't know them very well. Have had a bit of a chat with them in the club before though.


----------



## pandaspot

Alice- I personally would go, however I don't go to clubs to often anymore, mainly cause the alternative club i used to go to by me closed down, the other one is full of kids. You went before and were comfy not drinking then go for it, I wouldn't feel self conscious of what others think :)


----------



## alannadee

i want a chinese for tea! been thinking about it since monday now, and finally decided that im gona have one tonight! 1st proper craving?? lol


----------



## tlh97990

alicecooper said:


> question :
> 
> would you go to a (rock) nightclub at this point in your pregnancy?
> 
> DH and I used to go once every couple of months and I'm kinda missing it.
> 
> Last time we went was 9th Nov (got my BFP 4th Nov), and it wasn't quite the same as usual because I couldn't drink, and I got tired earlier than usual so we left an hour or so earlier than usual, but we did still have fun. I just drank lemonade. I did feel a little more self-consious dancing (I tend to prefer to get tipsy so Im not as self-conscious) but I did still dance and it was still ok.
> 
> We never go on the dance floor anyway because it's always crowded, so we tend to just stick to the area where the chairs are (people dance there too but it's never packed, so nobody bumps into you).
> 
> I'm just wondering whether I'm idiotic for even thinking about it. I know we're not gonna get the opportunity to go for a looooong time once the baby is born - we have nobody we know willing to babysit a young baby - DH's niece and/or my mother will only feel confident looking after Lydia, Alex and Jason because they're not THAT young - so it seems as though the only chance we'll get to go for quite a while is whilst I'm pregnant.
> 
> What do you reckon? Am I insane? Would you go? I'm not worried about people bumping into me, because, as I said, I don't go on the dance floor, and I wouldn't drink, I'm just wondering if I might get some weird looks going with a baby bump, and whether it's really worth it if I can't drink and if I have to leave early again because I'll be tired.
> 
> Plus none of my nice outfits will fit me now. I'd have to go wearing my jeans and a black t-shirt and my new-rock boots I suppose.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Just to add : I'm friends with the DJ - sort of. We've chatted on facebook for the past year. He's got DH on his facebook too. He's a nice chap, very friendly, and the bouncers are pleasant as well there though I don't know them very well. Have had a bit of a chat with them in the club before though.

i'd go if i felt up to it. if you're not exhausted or sick all the time might as well go have some fun!


----------



## kaths101

Alice, I don't see a problem with it, if you want to go then go. You know how safe you are and it sounds fine if you're not going to get squashed or bumped. You are still allowed to have some fun when you're pregnant afterall! OH are i are eating out quite a bit more at the moment as we know we won't be able to after the baby is born, well for about a year! I say go! :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello, sorry I am rubbish at keeping up to date. 

Is everyone ok? x


----------



## caro103

alice i'd say go for it too! clubs aren't my cup of tea at all but i don't let pregnancy stop anything that's not actually dangerous for me or bubs xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I would go Alice!

I'm getting a cold :( I'm all stuffy and to top it off I have class tonight and my first test in my nursing class coming up on Tuesday :( lovely timing


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so freaking happy right now.... just got the call from my doc. he said i passed and had great numbers on my glucose test screening. :) woop woop. still have to go again next trimester possibly but he was so ecstatic for me.


----------



## tlh97990

yay! thats exciting!!! i'm dreading the glucose test just because that drink is terrible and i feel like it is very rude to tell a pregnant girl she cant eat!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi everyone!!

Sorry I haven't been around, I haven't been well plus I've been trying to get my car sorted since the guy ran into the side of it AND I've been having a lot of lower back pain... The GP has referred me to the physio in the hope that it will help.

How is everyone else, have I missed anything??


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Alice* - go! doesn't sound bad at all. The only time I've ever looked at a preggo weird out like that was when she was sipping her smirnoff ice through a straw, the bottle was perched on her definitely pregnant belly. I was gobsmacked. She had to be at least 7 or 8 months. Besides - it'll be nice for OH to go out and blow of stuff steam, he gets major props for going in for the vasectomy!! :)


on another note - I'm kinda nervous. I definitely felt baby movement a couple weeks ago. Only once a day but for at least 2 days and now I don't THINK I've felt anything since. I really don't remember what it was like the first time around... I know I felt her early but my journals don't say whether I continued to feel her. At first I wasn't worried because it's early yet, but then my hubby asked if I'd been feeling anything else and I had to say no, and then he got concerned... hence now I'M concerned. Do you think baby was just in a particularly good postion before and I'll feel it again soon?


----------



## caro103

becca its still such early days hun i'm sure its normal to not feel baby for a few days. My midwife said they actually don't get concerned until your 24wks if you don't feel regular movement! could easily be your missing it as busy and that baby was in a better position a few days ago. Having said that if you continue to worry can you give your midwife a quick ring for reassurance? :hugs:

aaisrie, sorry you're still sick :(. Hope they sort out your car and physio helps your back! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Becca it's still really early. I felt movement a few weeks ago but nothing for the last week or so. It's totally normal.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Thanks guys. That's mostly how I felt but then after Mark mentioned that it worried him of course I got started!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Junemomma I have a corolla too! I am thinking we will keep the infant car seat for the new baby and get the DD a booster convertable seat that should do her til she is 7-8 years... I highly doubt it cause of her size but that is what all the seats state in the stores here. The laws here say they need to be in a booster seat as long as humanly possible because it's "safer" for the child but the seat she currently has is suppose to be from birth -4yrs and she barely fits in it. There is no way it will last her until age 4!
Dug out some more maternity clothes from the bottom of my cupboards as my other clothes are getting a bit tight...Must stay on top of the laundry so I don't run out of things that fit! 
Alice- if you want to go dancing that is actually good exercise. I would just be wary of the more aggressive dancers that may be out in the clubs. I am thinking of looking into aqua pregnancy classes...I hear they are really good for back pains etc. There is a place down the road a bit that costs $40 for two weeks. That seems pretty high for two weeks but it would be the most convenient.


----------



## junemomma09

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Junemomma I have a corolla too! I am thinking we will keep the infant car seat for the new baby and get the DD a booster convertable seat that should do her til she is 7-8 years... I highly doubt it cause of her size but that is what all the seats state in the stores here. The laws here say they need to be in a booster seat as long as humanly possible because it's "safer" for the child but the seat she currently has is suppose to be from birth -4yrs and she barely fits in it. There is no way it will last her until age 4!
> Dug out some more maternity clothes from the bottom of my cupboards as my other clothes are getting a bit tight...Must stay on top of the laundry so I don't run out of things that fit!
> Alice- if you want to go dancing that is actually good exercise. I would just be wary of the more aggressive dancers that may be out in the clubs. I am thinking of looking into aqua pregnancy classes...I hear they are really good for back pains etc. There is a place down the road a bit that costs $40 for two weeks. That seems pretty high for two weeks but it would be the most convenient.

Yeah that's what we're doing. We are getting one of the high back booster seats for Connor cuz he'll be 4 in may. We are still keeping my corolla because it's paid off. We're trading in DH's car because there's still a loan on it, although it would've been paid off in 13 months. His is a two-door Honda accord. Definitely not going to work. But we are saving on buying a new travel system because we still have Connor's old travel system from when he was a baby and it's a unisex pattern. They are so expensive and we'll be saving about $200 or so by reusing his. 

I'm also excited we don't have to buy a bassinet because we kept Connors. It's a basic pattern with cream colors and little zoo animals that hang on the overhang thing. Thats another $200-300 we're saving. But we do need another crib and dresser because Connors set grows with him and he'll be keeping his. I don't really have anything from when Savannah was a baby, simply cuz she's 9 and a lot of her stuff I kept were just sentimental. 
Does anyone else have a lot to buy?


----------



## tlh97990

all i need to buy is a swing with an ac adapter otherwise everything big we have is gender neutral. If its a boy we'll need a lot of clothes because with my daughter most of family didn't think to buy her practical clothing (they still dont) so everything has a tutu on it! it drives me crazy because a 1 year old is not going to wear anything with a tutu on it for anything more than a picture before she rips it off! so we'll see when we find out gender how much we'll really need. 
my hubby needs to get a seat for our DD for his truck. i had bought a convertible carseat that grows with her until shes like 7 as well but he still uses her infant carseat because she still is in the weight requirements. but that carseat will be used for the baby since its gender neutral so he'll need to get a big girl carseat for my daughter


----------



## MissFox

I say go for it alice!

I had my nt scan today and all looks good. I'm 13w2d and they said I'm measuring 14w. I know my dates and my 6w1d scan was right on so I'm keeping the dd of july 29. She took a gender sneak and said that she couldn't tell for sure because she couldn't see either boy bits or girl parts. But since e couldn't see boy bits she said she was leaning girl. DH and I were hoping for a boy. Still very happy baby is healthy but this is likely my last pregnancy and thought one of each would be nice.

DH got a job. He starts Friday with orientation


----------



## MissFox

I say go for it alice!

I had my nt scan today and all looks good. I'm 13w2d and they said I'm measuring 14w. I know my dates and my 6w1d scan was right on so I'm keeping the dd of july 29. She took a gender sneak and said that she couldn't tell for sure because she couldn't see either boy bits or girl parts. But since e couldn't see boy bits she said she was leaning girl. DH and I were hoping for a boy. Still very happy baby is healthy but this is likely my last pregnancy and thought one of each would be nice.

DH got a job. He starts Friday with orientation


----------



## junemomma09

WE GOT APPROVED FOR THE HOUSE!!!!! I'm so excited!!! We got a late email from the property manager a little while ago!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## NennaKay

myra said:


> I think I'm finally feeling baby move! I think I first felt him a few weeks ago and haven't felt anything in a while. Then I felt him yesterday morning and again in the eve. Just now I've been feeling him again. Those of you who are feeling your LO move (or have been pregnant before) did you notice any correlation between increased movement and when you're hungry?

Hey Myra! I've been feeling movement for just over a week... The movements are getting stronger and I notice them most in the evenings when I am sitting and in the early morning before I get out of bed. I've not noticed extra movements when I'm hungry though. :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

We are still looking at houses...Was suppose to look this afternoon at one but DH has the car. Congrats on getting approved! That is wonderful!
And Miss Fox- great news about DH's new job! Hopefully will enjoy it- My DH keeps saying he wants to quit his...ugh so sad when our men are not happy~ I been trying to be supportive but I am nervous about if he actually quit where we would stand financially!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> yay! thats exciting!!! i'm dreading the glucose test just because that drink is terrible and i feel like it is very rude to tell a pregnant girl she cant eat!

i so get that. the doc said that its very rare to have a great numbers on the glucose when i had gestational diabetes with my two pregnancies before.


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> Libby'smum - I bet that was a delicious chocolate cake. Your DD is so precious :)
> yay for hearing the heartbeat and normal bp!
> lovely bump pic
> 
> Becca and ProudArmyWife - I'm knackered too. So much for all this 'second trimester energy' we're supposed to have!
> 
> ProudArmyWife - cute bump pic
> 
> Breadsticks - that's great that you finished your paper
> 
> JJsmom - 2 weeks will fly by I'm sure. How old is your son going to be?
> The newborn outfits to show your mum the gender is a cute idea
> 
> junemomma - how lovely to be getting a new house and car :) We're trying to save for a new car too because we can't fit 6 people in the car we've got, but it's sure gonna have to be an inexpensive car! We haven't got much saved up!
> yay for you feeling a kick :)
> 
> alanna - hope the protein is nothing too serious
> 
> sue - don't worry about the maternal instincts. It's soooo different when it's your own. When I had DD I had never had any maternal instincts in my life. I was not very fond of children, and had never held a baby. The maternal instincts immediately kicked in when I had her though. I was crying from how much love I felt for her.
> Glad your MW appointment went well.
> 
> myra - I've only just started feeling movements this week so couldn't really say if there's a correlation between hunger and movements. TBH I'm starving right now and I can't feel anything lol.
> 
> tlh - woo for early flutters
> 
> miss Bellum - glad your mw appointment went well
> 
> caro - I bet that was scary being stuck in a snowstorm. poor you!
> 
> mvosse - I'm jealous that you haven't got a big bump. I'm fed up of mine lol
> 
> donna - I dunno if I'm feeling the cold _more_ or if it's just bloody freezing lol
> yay for big movements
> 
> mara - I've been peeing a lot more too
> I bet you can't wait for your ultrasound :)
> 
> panda - I don't know what a fibroid is. I feel silly! I hope it's nothing serious
> must be nice seeing your baby so often on the scans though
> with my first baby I felt movements around 16/17 weeks, but everybody is different
> 
> 
> My update :
> 
> I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and still have no date for my anomaly scan. The midwife _did_ say that the hospital tends to leave it really late though to send out the letters. She said if I don't hear anything by 19 weeks I should ring the hospital. I hope it doesn't come to that. I hate last minute appointments because of trying to arrange with MIL to watch Jason (if it's a non-nursery day), or worrying if it's going to clash with school runs and stuff like that - I wish they'd just send me a letter already!
> 
> Somewhat TMI but my haemorrhoids have been really playing up this week. I've never managed to get rid of them from being pregnant with the other three, but usually they're relatively smallish and don't bother me. They've gotten bigger and are feeling sore and itchy now, so I had to buy some cream for them yesterday, which seems to be helping a little.
> 
> DH is going for his vasectomy tomorrow!

My son is going to be 9!!!!!! I can't believe it's been 9 years since I've had him! It goes by so fast anymore! He's excited and going to have a great birthday! He's getting everything he's asked for which makes for a great one. LOL! 

Hope they contact you for your anatomy scan soon!!


----------



## JJsmom

Alrighty ladies!! I finally felt like taking a pic! I'm finally seeing it as more of a bump than my fat. LOL! Here it is!! 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## myra

Happy birthday to your son, JJsmom!


----------



## myra

Junemomma- This is our first, so we have a lot to buy. We will be getting a bassinet, changing table and some hand-me-down clothes from our friends whose little one's have outgrown them. Everything else we will still need to get. We haven't started shopping yet for baby but we have a bit of time. We're trying to decide if we should stay in our 1 bedroom apartment until baby is 1 year or if we should look to move to a 2 bedroom before he is born. Until we make a decision about that and know how much space we have, we won't be buying baby stuff.


----------



## myra

caro103 said:


> becca its still such early days hun i'm sure its normal to not feel baby for a few days. My midwife said they actually don't get concerned until your 24wks if you don't feel regular movement! could easily be your missing it as busy and that baby was in a better position a few days ago. Having said that if you continue to worry can you give your midwife a quick ring for reassurance? :hugs:
> 
> aaisrie, sorry you're still sick :(. Hope they sort out your car and physio helps your back! xx




Aaisrie said:


> Yea Becca it's still really early. I felt movement a few weeks ago but nothing for the last week or so. It's totally normal.

That's reassuring. I felt him move a bunch on Monday and Tuesday, and I may have felt one tiny movement yesterday but that was it. Good to know that its ok if it's not regular yet.


----------



## oneandtwo

Well here are my 17wk bump pics. My clothes hide it well! Aside from contractions and movement, I dont feel very pregnant!

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-01-24_084901.jpg

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-01-24_084916.jpg

also, the funeral went well, odd but well. Our trip over all was good and none of us froze to death, but it was close!

Now I just need to catch up with this thread!!


----------



## caro103

woah oneamdtwo what an amazing bump you have! glad the funeral wasn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone hope you are all well 

Had some unexpected drama at work when my monitor threatened to ignite! Heard some crackling and then noticed smoke coming out the back! Clearly I have been working too hard :haha: Its one way to get a shiny new monitor. 



MissFox said:


> I say go for it alice!
> 
> I had my nt scan today and all looks good. I'm 13w2d and they said I'm measuring 14w. I know my dates and my 6w1d scan was right on so I'm keeping the dd of july 29. She took a gender sneak and said that she couldn't tell for sure because she couldn't see either boy bits or girl parts. But since e couldn't see boy bits she said she was leaning girl. DH and I were hoping for a boy. Still very happy baby is healthy but this is likely my last pregnancy and thought one of each would be nice.
> 
> DH got a job. He starts Friday with orientation

Good to hear your NT scan went well :) Congratulations to your hubby what great news x 



junemomma09 said:


> WE GOT APPROVED FOR THE HOUSE!!!!! I'm so excited!!! We got a late email from the property manager a little while ago!!! YAY!!!!!

Yey, great news :happydance:




myra said:



> Junemomma- This is our first, so we have a lot to buy. We will be getting a bassinet, changing table and some hand-me-down clothes from our friends whose little one's have outgrown them. Everything else we will still need to get. We haven't started shopping yet for baby but we have a bit of time. We're trying to decide if we should stay in our 1 bedroom apartment until baby is 1 year or if we should look to move to a 2 bedroom before he is born. Until we make a decision about that and know how much space we have, we won't be buying baby stuff.

We haven't bought anything yet. We are living in a building site still so there doesn't seem to be much point in getting things until we have the house to ourselves again. Hopefully it will be before the baby gets here.



oneandtwo said:


> Well here are my 17wk bump pics. My clothes hide it well! Aside from contractions and movement, I dont feel very pregnant!
> 
> also, the funeral went well, odd but well. Our trip over all was good and none of us froze to death, but it was close!
> 
> Now I just need to catch up with this thread!!

Cute bump pics x Glad the funeral went well. 

JJsmom - Happy 9th birthday to your son x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

JJ great bump.... looks like mine. :)


----------



## sue_88

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. Bumps are looking FAB!!

Ive been away travelling at a conference today - stayed in a hotel last night.

This morning I had THE WORST experience ever......had a random bout of morning sickness and full on peed myself whilst I was puking.

On occasion I may have let a tiny bit slip, here and there, but this was full on all over the tiled floor. I was mortified !!! Luckily being alone, and able to wipe it up means that no one will ever be any the wiser but my gosh I hope that doesn't happen again!

Pretty sure baby gave me two big bumps today :) one from the butt side and one from the head side hehe. Little mover - just listened to the HB and it was 144bpm so I think little one was sleeping......sure it'll be awake soon when i get into bed.

Signing off now, after long drive I'm pretty tired.
Take care all xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i think my son may have the chicken pox. so ya this is gonna be an eventfull weekend.


----------



## alicecooper

kaths - ahh you can still eat out after you have the baby :) just take baby with you!

proudarmywife - sorry you're getting a cold. that's rubbish :( hope you feel better soon

sw33t - yay so pleased you passed your glucose test
but oh noooo for your son having chicken pox. Mine all had it in October and it was not fun at all. I recommend luke warm baths with porridge oats (I used ready brek), and also piriton medicine. 

aaisrie - I'm sorry you've been feeling unwell and having car trouble. Hopefully things will start looking up for you soon

becca - haha well I definitely don't intend to drink. 
and yep DH is very very sore right now!
I wouldn't worry too much about movements at this stage. I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be feeling them all that frequently at this point. 

libby'smum - at least you have some maternity clothes in your wardrobe lol. like a wally I gave all mine to charity shops last year! doh!
I'm sure things will work out even if your DH does leave his job. Maybe he'll find another one soon that he really enjoys. might even bring in more money? who knows? either way, job satisfaction is really quite important. I hope things work out in that department.

junemomma - that's good that you still have some baby stuff. makes it less to buy. easier on the wallet. we gave away absolutely _everything_ apart from Jason's high chair (booster) because we thought we weren't going to be having any more kids. So annoying!
and yay for the house! that's fab news!

tlh - haha my 5 year old son, when it was coming up to his birthday, kept saying he wanted a tutu party. He kept driving us all nuts saying "are you coming to my tutu party" to everybody. He didn't even know what a tutu was, I think he just liked saying it. He thought he was being hilarious. We took him to a shop and showed him some tutus and suddenly he realised they were like girl's ballet skirts haha. Obstinately though, for a few days afterwards, he still said he wanted a tutu party, but gradually he stopped saying it. I think he was trying to save face lmao

missfox - I'll keep my fingers x-ed for a boy for you. even if it's a girl though, it'll be lovely for your DD to have a sister :)
congratulations to your DH for the new job!

jjsmom - wow 9 years! I bet it has flown by! My DD is going to be 8 this year and it feels like yesterday I had her (yet, weirdly, at the same time it feels as though she's been part of our family forever. Does that make sense?) 
I'm sure your DS will have a fantastic day.
and that's a lovely bump pic :)

myra - moving house whilst pregnant is hard work. I've done it myself. BUT having said that, moving house with a young child is probably even harder work lol. I've done that too.

oneandtwo - your bump is so cute!
glad the funeral went as well as it could

miss bellum - yikes! scary monitor!

sue - oh no! I bet that wasn't fun! Oh the joys of being pregnant. As you say, at least you were on your own and got it cleaned up and everything. I've peed myself too a few weeks ago.


My update - well we've decided we will go to the rock club. Thanks everybody for the advice. We're gonna go on 15th February and DH's niece and her friend are gonna babysit (they've babysat for us before). I tried on all my pretty dresses but, although 2 of them fit, one ended up looking like a tent - I was bloody enormous in it - it was hideous. The other made me look like a pregnant hooker lol. So I'm gonna stick to jeans, new rock boots, and a black t-shirt. I can still do my makeup and wear my spiky dog collar and full finger metal rings and so on, so I'm gonna just work the accessories ;)

My Dh had his vasectomy this afternoon. He's...sore! He says it's like a dull ache. He's trying not to walk about too much, but when he does, he's walking like John Wayne!

So that's it! After this fourth baby, we're done! No more younglings! TBH I'm pretty relieved. Four is enough for us. I wouldn't have the patience (let alone money or room) for any more.

18 weeks today. Still got no date for my anomaly scan. It's driving me nuts!

Bump pic from today :



and no the dog isn't sniffing my bum lol - she's further forward than me, it's just perspective haha


----------



## myra

alicecooper said:


> myra - moving house whilst pregnant is hard work. I've done it myself. BUT having said that, moving house with a young child is probably even harder work lol. I've done that too.
> 
> 
> My update - well we've decided we will go to the rock club. Thanks everybody for the advice. We're gonna go on 15th February and DH's niece and her friend are gonna babysit (they've babysat for us before). I tried on all my pretty dresses but, although 2 of them fit, one ended up looking like a tent - I was bloody enormous in it - it was hideous. The other made me look like a pregnant hooker lol. So I'm gonna stick to jeans, new rock boots, and a black t-shirt. I can still do my makeup and wear my spiky dog collar and full finger metal rings and so on, so I'm gonna just work the accessories ;)
> 
> My Dh had his vasectomy this afternoon. He's...sore! He says it's like a dull ache. He's trying not to walk about too much, but when he does, he's walking like John Wayne!
> 
> So that's it! After this fourth baby, we're done! No more younglings! TBH I'm pretty relieved. Four is enough for us. I wouldn't have the patience (let alone money or room) for any more.
> 
> 18 weeks today. Still got no date for my anomaly scan. It's driving me nuts!

Yeah, we were polling friends with little ones to find out their recommendation on moving while pregnant or moving with a 1 year old....everyone said either option is doable but that moving with a baby (AND all of his stuff) is significantly more challenging than moving while pregnant.

Hope you have fun at the concert!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper - great bump pic. Your outfit for the club night sounds great, I'm quite jealous of the New Rocks!


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> kaths - ahh you can still eat out after you have the baby :) just take baby with you!
> 
> proudarmywife - sorry you're getting a cold. that's rubbish :( hope you feel better soon
> 
> sw33t - yay so pleased you passed your glucose test
> but oh noooo for your son having chicken pox. Mine all had it in October and it was not fun at all. I recommend luke warm baths with porridge oats (I used ready brek), and also piriton medicine.
> 
> aaisrie - I'm sorry you've been feeling unwell and having car trouble. Hopefully things will start looking up for you soon
> 
> becca - haha well I definitely don't intend to drink.
> and yep DH is very very sore right now!
> I wouldn't worry too much about movements at this stage. I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be feeling them all that frequently at this point.
> 
> libby'smum - at least you have some maternity clothes in your wardrobe lol. like a wally I gave all mine to charity shops last year! doh!
> I'm sure things will work out even if your DH does leave his job. Maybe he'll find another one soon that he really enjoys. might even bring in more money? who knows? either way, job satisfaction is really quite important. I hope things work out in that department.
> 
> junemomma - that's good that you still have some baby stuff. makes it less to buy. easier on the wallet. we gave away absolutely _everything_ apart from Jason's high chair (booster) because we thought we weren't going to be having any more kids. So annoying!
> and yay for the house! that's fab news!
> 
> tlh - haha my 5 year old son, when it was coming up to his birthday, kept saying he wanted a tutu party. He kept driving us all nuts saying "are you coming to my tutu party" to everybody. He didn't even know what a tutu was, I think he just liked saying it. He thought he was being hilarious. We took him to a shop and showed him some tutus and suddenly he realised they were like girl's ballet skirts haha. Obstinately though, for a few days afterwards, he still said he wanted a tutu party, but gradually he stopped saying it. I think he was trying to save face lmao
> 
> missfox - I'll keep my fingers x-ed for a boy for you. even if it's a girl though, it'll be lovely for your DD to have a sister :)
> congratulations to your DH for the new job!
> 
> jjsmom - wow 9 years! I bet it has flown by! My DD is going to be 8 this year and it feels like yesterday I had her (yet, weirdly, at the same time it feels as though she's been part of our family forever. Does that make sense?)
> I'm sure your DS will have a fantastic day.
> and that's a lovely bump pic :)
> 
> myra - moving house whilst pregnant is hard work. I've done it myself. BUT having said that, moving house with a young child is probably even harder work lol. I've done that too.
> 
> oneandtwo - your bump is so cute!
> glad the funeral went as well as it could
> 
> miss bellum - yikes! scary monitor!
> 
> sue - oh no! I bet that wasn't fun! Oh the joys of being pregnant. As you say, at least you were on your own and got it cleaned up and everything. I've peed myself too a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> My update - well we've decided we will go to the rock club. Thanks everybody for the advice. We're gonna go on 15th February and DH's niece and her friend are gonna babysit (they've babysat for us before). I tried on all my pretty dresses but, although 2 of them fit, one ended up looking like a tent - I was bloody enormous in it - it was hideous. The other made me look like a pregnant hooker lol. So I'm gonna stick to jeans, new rock boots, and a black t-shirt. I can still do my makeup and wear my spiky dog collar and full finger metal rings and so on, so I'm gonna just work the accessories ;)
> 
> My Dh had his vasectomy this afternoon. He's...sore! He says it's like a dull ache. He's trying not to walk about too much, but when he does, he's walking like John Wayne!
> 
> So that's it! After this fourth baby, we're done! No more younglings! TBH I'm pretty relieved. Four is enough for us. I wouldn't have the patience (let alone money or room) for any more.
> 
> 18 weeks today. Still got no date for my anomaly scan. It's driving me nuts!
> 
> Bump pic from today :
> 
> 
> 
> and no the dog isn't sniffing my bum lol - she's further forward than me, it's just perspective haha


Well that stinks you dont have anything from previous. I've been looking online and at local consignment shops for gently used items. I saw you were doing the same. I'd love to buy everything brand new but with us still being students till December, it's not practical. 
Hope you have fun at the rock club.


----------



## Libbysmum

Agh Chicken pox! Here they vaccinate for it. DD just had her shots 2 weeks ago but after she got a couple of spots...apparently that can happen. The past 2 days she has been off her food and had high temps 38.4C and up...bit of a worry but she seems okay today...I asked the pharmacy lady and she seemed to think there was a virus going around. Was up at 4.45am this morning I think cause she slept through dinner last night and was telling me she had done a peepee! Tried to get her to go back to bed but failed.
Today is my first Doctor appointment at the hospital...yay! I hope I get a nice doctor. I really don't like when they put you with a student doctor cause I feel like some kinda guinea pig for them to do experiments on- I know they have to practice and learn things on real people but yeaaah.


----------



## alicecooper

Miss Bellum said:


> alicecooper - great bump pic. Your outfit for the club night sounds great, I'm quite jealous of the New Rocks!

ahhh I <3 my new rocks. got them in Nov 2004 and they're still going strong, because I got my first BFP in Jan 2005 so I've only been out a handful of times since then, because I've spent the past 8 years being pregnant or being a mummy haha.

This is the sort of thing I normally wear when I go out. But now...not a chance lol (the corset and skirt I've only had opportunity to wear once before getting my BFP - I only bought it in September)


Spoiler



and this one I also bought in September and haven't had opportunity to wear it at all! So pretty gutted about this! This is one that I can still get into actually thanks to an elasticated back panel - but it's the one that makes me look like a pregnant hooker lol. So that's totally out


Spoiler



Really ticked off with my kids this evening. One of them, though none will fess up as to which of them it was, has hidden Jason's inhalers and aerochamber (and forgotten where they've hidden it). Could have been Jason himself, I really have no way of knowing. They admit they were hiding them around the room in various locations, but now apparently they can't be found, and Jason has been coughing all evening.


----------



## Libbysmum

I hope the inhaler turns up soon! Those outfits look so awesome on you...I don't think I could pull it off without looking like Sailor Moon or someone.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> Agh Chicken pox! Here they vaccinate for it. DD just had her shots 2 weeks ago but after she got a couple of spots...apparently that can happen. The past 2 days she has been off her food and had high temps 38.4C and up...bit of a worry but she seems okay today...I asked the pharmacy lady and she seemed to think there was a virus going around. Was up at 4.45am this morning I think cause she slept through dinner last night and was telling me she had done a peepee! Tried to get her to go back to bed but failed.
> Today is my first Doctor appointment at the hospital...yay! I hope I get a nice doctor. I really don't like when they put you with a student doctor cause I feel like some kinda guinea pig for them to do experiments on- I know they have to practice and learn things on real people but yeaaah.

both of my kids have been vaccinated. they can still get it just they wont get it as bad. im still not positive since its basically day one. im hoping they just disappear and be more of a weird rash ya now. but only time will tell.


----------



## junemomma09

So my husband wants to go to this huge rock concert that comes here once a year called "welcome to Rockville". I don't care that he goes but he's gone to several. On ergs throughout the years and never takes me with him. He has either gone by himself or with a friend. The last time he went he was gone most of the day as it was an all day event. Last years welcome to Rockville. Well I started getting angry with him because he was t taking the time to plan to do anything with me but it was no problem for him to plan to go to these concerts. So we spoke and he said next time he wants to go to one he'll take me with him. I just always felt left out like he was ashamed to be seen with me at a rock concert. I honestly don't think I look that prissy that I'd be out of place. So a few weeks ago he mentioned this concert that's coming up and I said oh ok so are we going together? He replies with "Hun you're pregnant now and it's a hardcore concert. Everyone is going to be banging into each other. I don't want you to get hurt." fine whatever! So then he started talking about the lineup for welcome to Rockville for this year it's in April I believe, and how it's going to be such a great concert because this year it's two days long and there are really great bands set up. This concert is an outdoor event in a huge park set up for outdoor concerts. He says he doesn't want me going because I'm pregnant and there will be people smoking weed. Seriously?!? How many excuses can you come up with!?! 
I worked the fall event at that park which is a smaller version of welcome to Rockville but still very large. It's an all day event. I worked it with a vendor selling food and was there all day. Now I don't doubt people are smoking and doing whatever but I never noticed it while I was there. I was walking around the area a few times. Regardless though, it seems to me that he's just coming up with excuses why he doesn't want me to go like usual. And now that this year it's a two day event, he wants to go for the entire two days, leaving me at home with the kids. I asked him why he would go for both days its not fair to me and he got mad saying he rarely asks to go do stuff and he really enjoys going to concerts.
I just think its crap! This whole entire situation is crap! Why not make an effort to spend time with your wife for once?!? Sorry I'm just really frustrated. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> alicecooper - great bump pic. Your outfit for the club night sounds great, I'm quite jealous of the New Rocks!
> 
> ahhh I <3 my new rocks. got them in Nov 2004 and they're still going strong, because I got my first BFP in Jan 2005 so I've only been out a handful of times since then, because I've spent the past 8 years being pregnant or being a mummy haha.
> 
> This is the sort of thing I normally wear when I go out. But now...not a chance lol (the corset and skirt I've only had opportunity to wear once before getting my BFP - I only bought it in September)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and this one I also bought in September and haven't had opportunity to wear it at all! So pretty gutted about this! This is one that I can still get into actually thanks to an elasticated back panel - but it's the one that makes me look like a pregnant hooker lol. So that's totally out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Really ticked off with my kids this evening. One of them, though none will fess up as to which of them it was, has hidden Jason's inhalers and aerochamber (and forgotten where they've hidden it). Could have been Jason himself, I really have no way of knowing. They admit they were hiding them around the room in various locations, but now apparently they can't be found, and Jason has been coughing all evening.Click to expand...

You look great Alice! Wish I could pull off wearing something like that.


----------



## donna noble

grrr so I think I'm getting spd. my hips are killing me and I've had those sharp pains up the middle for awhile. very aggravating how my legs feel! last night was the first time in a long dinner i slept in bed because i was exhausted, other wise i have to sleep on the couch because I'm so uncomfortable :(


----------



## junemomma09

Ladies I'm noticing some contractions that have started up tonight. My uterus feels like its contracting. It feels like I've had 3 or 4 in the past hour or so. I mean could it be something else other than contractions? What it feels like is my uterus gets harder and tightens and the pain is like a cramping type pain.


----------



## Libbysmum

I would go to a Doctor for reassurance...it could be braxton hicks but even so I would find out for sure. 
Donna I am not sure about the pains maybe you could ask your hospital about physio classes? They offer them at my hospital but they do cost money...from memory I think it's $80 for a six week block? Probably worthwhile if you have problems with your hips etc.
Doctor appointment went well I guess. I had to wait a really long time. My appointment was for 11am but I wasn't seen until after 12...2 other women jumped the queue ahead of me...one had 2 noisy kids with her so I didn't mind but the other woman apparently needed an interpreter so she had to be seen so the interpreter could go see someone else. It kind of ticked me off because I have traveled overseas a lot before I got married and if I needed to see a doctor or go to hospital I had to wait my turn like everyone else...and nobody offered me an interpreter- I had the sense to ask one of my colleagues to come help me explain my problem to any Doc or whatever. Seems unfair that just cause they are foreign they get bumped up the line ahead of other people!


----------



## oneandtwo

Junemomma-ive been contracting since 14 1/2wks. So you very well could be. If they do not go away with rest and water AND contractions this early are not normal for you, I'd suggest getting checked out just to make sure nothing funky is going on. *hugs*


----------



## myra

junemomma- I had 2 nights of strong contractions at about 14 weeks (probably related to the hematoma) and everything is perfectly fine. It can't hurt though to call up the doc's office for some reassurance


----------



## NennaKay

oneandtwo said:


> Well here are my 17wk bump pics. My clothes hide it well! Aside from contractions and movement, I dont feel very pregnant!




alicecooper said:


> 18 weeks today. Still got no date for my anomaly scan. It's driving me nuts!

I'm so jealous of the amazing bumps everyone has going on! I've only gained maybe 2 pounds and although my pants are snug, there's no real bump in sight! :dohh:


----------



## myra

My acupuncturist said that when baby goes through a growth spurt, mom is more tired. I've been exhausted these past 2 days, similar to first tri fatigue. There were also 2 days last week like this. She said it usually last about 2-3 days so maybe that's why. Have you noticed anything similar- going from decent energy to exhausted and back again after a few days?


----------



## donna noble

I have been very exhausted at times. last couple days especially. i slept really good again last night. I iced my worse hip before though and tried to be mindful of my posotion. 

junemomma hope its just braxton hicks. but def see a dr in case its not! i have felt my uterus tighten a couple times but nothing like real cramps.


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies! I called my dr office and they want me to go to the ER to get checked. They want to make sure I don't have an infection, I'm dehydrated or if there's cervical changes. I'm waiting for DH to get home so we can go! Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## caro103

hope everythings ok junemomma!! 

I'm feeling a bit jealous of the lovely bumps too! my tummy is def expanding but no way would you congratulate me yet by just looking :dohh:, makes it easier to get around though :)


----------



## MissFox

My hips have been feeling terrible too but I expected it to happen. I have hyper mobility so everything goes wonky in pregnancy. I'm expecting to get written off work early on disability. Hopefully I can make it past 6 months though lol. 
I've been having braxton hicks for a couple weeks now. I didn't get them with my daughter until 27 weeks but they cam on hard and fast. 
My DD slept until 6am!! 2nd day since back from vacation! Were getting closer to back on our schedule! Also at daycare yesterday she went from 8am til 6pm with no diaper and only 2 accidents in the morning while the baby in the house was being nursed. We are gonna go diaper free today too since I'm not working .


----------



## tlh97990

donna noble said:


> grrr so I think I'm getting spd. my hips are killing me and I've had those sharp pains up the middle for awhile. very aggravating how my legs feel! last night was the first time in a long dinner i slept in bed because i was exhausted, other wise i have to sleep on the couch because I'm so uncomfortable :(

I've been having a lot of pain in my right hip when i wake up in the morning. it doesn't matter which side i sleep on it just hurts really bad and shoots down my leg. it usually takes most the day for my hip to stop hurting then its time to go bed again :haha:



Libbysmum said:


> I would go to a Doctor for reassurance...it could be braxton hicks but even so I would find out for sure.
> Donna I am not sure about the pains maybe you could ask your hospital about physio classes? They offer them at my hospital but they do cost money...from memory I think it's $80 for a six week block? Probably worthwhile if you have problems with your hips etc.
> Doctor appointment went well I guess. I had to wait a really long time. My appointment was for 11am but I wasn't seen until after 12...2 other women jumped the queue ahead of me...one had 2 noisy kids with her so I didn't mind but the other woman apparently needed an interpreter so she had to be seen so the interpreter could go see someone else. It kind of ticked me off because I have traveled overseas a lot before I got married and if I needed to see a doctor or go to hospital I had to wait my turn like everyone else...and nobody offered me an interpreter- I had the sense to ask one of my colleagues to come help me explain my problem to any Doc or whatever. Seems unfair that just cause they are foreign they get bumped up the line ahead of other people!

i agree that doesn't seem fair to bump other people's appointment because someone needed an interpreter. That's almost as bad as people that show up an hour late and end up pushing everyone else's appts back too!



junemomma09 said:


> Thanks ladies! I called my dr office and they want me to go to the ER to get checked. They want to make sure I don't have an infection, I'm dehydrated or if there's cervical changes. I'm waiting for DH to get home so we can go! Cross your fingers for me!

hope everything is ok! keep us updated!



MissFox said:


> My hips have been feeling terrible too but I expected it to happen. I have hyper mobility so everything goes wonky in pregnancy. I'm expecting to get written off work early on disability. Hopefully I can make it past 6 months though lol.
> I've been having braxton hicks for a couple weeks now. I didn't get them with my daughter until 27 weeks but they cam on hard and fast.
> My DD slept until 6am!! 2nd day since back from vacation! Were getting closer to back on our schedule! Also at daycare yesterday she went from 8am til 6pm with no diaper and only 2 accidents in the morning while the baby in the house was being nursed. We are gonna go diaper free today too since I'm not working .

yay on potty training! how old is your daughter?


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies I'm waiting to be taken to ultrasound. The nurse couldn't find the heartbeat on the Doppler :( I hope it's just cuz she's an ER nurse and not use to looking for them on a daily basis.


----------



## tlh97990

don't worry just yet! ER nurses are great at the things they do all the time but i think it'd be hard to find something that you're not used to doing! hope everything ends up ok with the ultrasound!


----------



## myra

Thinking of you junemomma!! I agree with tlh, ER nurses aren't trained in dopplers so they have difficulty locating HB. Even a few women on our thread here have had midwives and nurses who couldn't find the HB for a bit. I hope your little one looks great and that the contractions are explained by something easy like dehydration. :hugs:


----------



## caro103

:hugs: junesmumma, i'm sure she's just not trained hun and even then i've heard of stories where the hb can't be found at 16wks even when everythings fine, bubs may well just be laying awkwardly. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Breadsticks

I've been mostly lurking the past couple of days but I just wanted to say that junemomma, you and baby are in my prayers! I hope your ultrasound finds little one happily hiding from the doppler :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

thinking of you June & hoping everything is fine & baby is just keeping mummy on her toes xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Thank you all so much! I have a fundal positioned placenta, and baby was head down so I haven't been feeling much in the way of kicks because baby is kicking the placenta. They found the heartbeat :D it was 145! Baby also is measuring 16 weeks 6 days and is 6 oz, almost half a pound! I couldn't believe it. They did a pelvic exam, ER dr couldn't tell me if I'm dehydrated, if my cervix was dilated, or anything. I did have some greenish color discharge yesterday and he said he could see the discharge I was talking about and took a sample. So it's quite possible all the cramping etc is from an infection. :( from what I have no clue.


----------



## caro103

so glad bubba is ok junemumma!! now they've found an infection you can get it treated at least xx


----------



## myra

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you all so much! I have a fundal positioned placenta, and baby was head down so I haven't been feeling much in the way of kicks because baby is kicking the placenta. They found the heartbeat :D it was 145! Baby also is measuring 16 weeks 6 days and is 6 oz, almost half a pound! I couldn't believe it. They did a pelvic exam, ER dr couldn't tell me if I'm dehydrated, if my cervix was dilated, or anything. I did have some greenish color discharge yesterday and he said he could see the discharge I was talking about and took a sample. So it's quite possible all the cramping etc is from an infection. :( from what I have no clue.

Yay!! Glad everything looks perfectly wonderful with your little bean!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello ladies. Glad everything is ok junamomma. 

I feel so ill ladies, shakey, headachey and sick. Tummy is hurting. I have drank some because I thought it might be that but it doesnt seem to be helping.


----------



## sue_88

Oh junamomma so glad everything is ok! Looks like bubs is in the right position already :) little monkey!! Hopefully now they can clear up any infection and you'll be back to feeling like your normal self very soon. x

Pink - sorry you are feeling poorly. :( rest up! x


----------



## sue_88

My app says that my baby is over 5 inches in length....................that's one bloody big onion (sig) !!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## tlh97990

june- im glad everything is ok with your bean!!!

pink flowers- that happened to me this morning i got really shaky and i forced myself to eat which made me feel a little better. I'm stuck at work for another 3 hours though so im just hoping to make it til then so i can go lay down!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am waiting for the out of hours doctor to phone me.


----------



## myra

Pink Flowers said:


> Hello ladies. Glad everything is ok junamomma.
> 
> I feel so ill ladies, shakey, headachey and sick. Tummy is hurting. I have drank some because I thought it might be that but it doesnt seem to be helping.

Have you had something to eat lately? Even something easy on the stomach like toast or crackers might help. Not sure where you're located but we've been having quite a time with the flu and cold this season over here! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## myra

sue_88 said:


> My app says that my baby is over 5 inches in length....................that's one bloody big onion (sig) !!!!!!!!!!! haha

haha- how true!! I've never seen one quite so large...


----------



## MissFox

Junemonma glad bubas ok! 

My DD is 21 months. I really want her out of diapers by the time this baby is born


----------



## caro103

pink flowers, hope you feel better soon hun and its nothing serious!

Sam, sounds like Rosie is well on the way to being nappy free by then! me however will deffo be changing two bums :dohh:


----------



## tlh97990

MissFox said:


> Junemonma glad bubas ok!
> 
> My DD is 21 months. I really want her out of diapers by the time this baby is born

my daughter is almost 15 months old and we haven't really started yet. I'm hoping she's out of diapers before the baby comes but if not im sure we'll manage.


----------



## Pink Flowers

went to out of hours and they said I have a bad chest infection, have been given some anti biotics to start tomorrow. 

Have eaten a mcdonalds and feel much better now.


----------



## tlh97990

glad everything is ok and you are feeling better!

my OH calls me today while i'm at work to tell me our DD was supposed to be taking a nap and ended up taking off her her shorts and her diaper and flung her poop all over her room.. i must same i am so happy i was at work for this :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Junemomma, so glad everything is ok!!! 

I have felt really dizzy today! I had to do a lot of running around at work and was really stressed then I looked up and got so dizzy. It kept coming and going and now that i'm home I'm exhausted and want a nap. I asked DS to be nice tonight so I can rest. He said he was going to do the same. LOL! Then of course OH keeps texting and calling and when i hurry and get off the phone he texts...sorry if I bothered you, you seemed to want to get off the phone fast. Uhh yeah cause I'm trying to relax! Not to mention he's at work and not supposed to be on the phone! So now it's rest time! :) Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

June glad baby is okay.

Pink hope medicine makes you feel better.

My dd is 22 months and I donno if we will get lucky to not have two in diapers but we are trying.

I am still sick with a cold trying to rest. My mom came and got dd so she could actually go play outside and what not cause I feel awful :(


----------



## pandaspot

So pleased everything was ok Junemonma :D

I have had a bit of a rubbish day, my back and left hip has been extremely painful. I hurt my hip about 10 years ago, falling off a boys shoulders when drunk :). Ended up in a&e at the time, nothing wrong apart from severe bruising. Today I had the same pain back, had to stop walking, felt faint was awful as I was in the middle of walking my dog. Stood there gripping my hip/back with my eyes shut wanting to cry. The pain now comes and goes. Tbh it's been niggling for about a week, felt like it would go and it did today, I assume this is part of pregnancy? Not sure i can stand the next 25 weeks with that pain. Is there anything I can do? Is it normal? 

Also this morning I woke up really thirsty, had a sip of water, went back to sleep woke up 20 mins later choking and coughing. Felt like I couldn't get any breath. I got back to sleep. 1 hr later I got up and realised I had a bleeding nose and I had been choking on blood! Is this normal? I had so much in my mouth, it hadnt been dripping out like a normal nose bleed. Weird!


----------



## Libbysmum

Toilet training joys! I been putting our DD on the potty since she was 8mths old she use to be brilliant at doing it on queue but lately she has been potty avoiding and just lazy...she verbalizes that she has done 'poopoo or weewee' but hasn't sucessfully used the potty for over a week. Probably partially my fault for putting on a nappy or pullups - I just been too tired to bother with it. Plus I find she gets busy playing with her toys or whatever imaginary game and doesn't want to leave to go. I basically had to turn off the TV this morning and drag her kicking and screaming down to be changed as she had done a poop and she was saying "my shows!" the whole way down the hall. I said she could watch TV when she had a clean bum lol :)
I had a restless night last night...she kept crying in her sleep and ended up in our bed around 1.30am cause I was tired of settling her back in her cot.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you everyone! After our high risk pregnancy with DS everything scares me. I can't help but think I took up their time for real emergencies. But I'm very thankful it wasn't anything serious. 

Pink- I hope you feel better soon and get some rest!


----------



## Aaisrie

Our house is childled when it comes to pottys/toilets. Dd started when she was 2 and was completely pt in a couple of months. Sometimes if you start them to early they just take longer and pt at the ahe they would have done. I doubt ds will be even starting at 2!!

Panda spot nosebleeds are very common in pregnancy, nothing to worry about from what I've read/heard 
Pink flowers hope the meds work fast!!

I'm 14w! Yay okay so only just by a couple of mins here lol 
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/B27A65FB-6348-49CC-8280-AF19E331B6A1-18355-00000AE92BAD142F.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

Eve, That is such an impressive bump! Feeling lots of moving today...it is very reassuring. Maybe the coffee I had at Mcdonalds earlier today? I have been only having 1-2 coffees a day - with DD I drank nothing with caffeine but this pregnancy I haven't been as rigid. 
At the appointment yesterday Dr discussed C-section and vBAC she seemed more pro-csection rather than vbac or at least that wAS the impression I got from her. I don't know if she has kids or ever been in the situation of having abdomen surgery but it isn't something I want to go through again if I can help it. She gave me a flyer to read through and stuff and said they would probably scan me at 24weeks to see what size baby is etc.


----------



## donna noble

panda check into physical therapy for your hip and back it may help. I'm going to ask my dr next visit. i can barely walk when i get out of the car when i get home after work 

Junemomma glad all is well! 

aisrie wow what a bump! 

I can't beleive tonight with the doppler i could hear the hb just below my belly button! even through my fat tummy lol


----------



## kaths101

Wow that's a great bump aaisrie. I still don't have a bump just a fat tummy and still no feelings. I think I feel the odd popping but that might just be gas :blush:

Well my little man is going to a birthday party this afternoon so were just going to get a bit of lunch and then get ready. He's going to wear a little shirt and jeans. Awww.

Cannot wait for my next scan.. Still 4 weeks to go :nope:


----------



## MissFox

We started introducing the potty at 9ish months and Dd has always loved it. She does the best when I .just leave the diaoer off. Hard because I don't want accidents on my bed. Especiallly with not having a washer and dryer at home. I know she is capable but I just keep finding excuses to not just do it. 

So hubby got up at 4 this morning to get ready for work and I got up to make him coffee. Well I threw an old bag away yesterday because I had a nice bag as I gift from christmas. It was whole beans. I tried to crush them enough to make it work but he was awesome and said not to worry about it and he would stop at a gas station and grab some.


----------



## junemomma09

We're going to sign our lease in about 30 min!!! So excited!!!

We introduced the potty to DS at about 18 months. We didn't push it on him just let him see what it was an slowly he started becoming more interested. He's now fully potty trained :)


----------



## JWandBump

Hey just wanted to say im due the 2nd, you got me down as the 4th lol also I'm team blue :D xx


----------



## MissFox

So hubby decided his job was too much for him. He didmt go in today and says he is done. But not to worry because he will get another job soon. *sigh* I am really let down. But I understand where he is coming from. Its almost 1m5 hrs away and crappy pay.


----------



## caro103

JWandBump said:


> Hey just wanted to say im due the 2nd, you got me down as the 4th lol also I'm team blue :D xx

congrats on team blue :D



junemomma09 said:


> We're going to sign our lease in about 30 min!!! So excited!!!
> 
> We introduced the potty to DS at about 18 months. We didn't push it on him just let him see what it was an slowly he started becoming more interested. He's now fully potty trained :)

how exciting! 



MissFox said:


> So hubby decided his job was too much for him. He didmt go in today and says he is done. But not to worry because he will get another job soon. *sigh* I am really let down. But I understand where he is coming from. Its almost 1m5 hrs away and crappy pay.

:( how frustrating! xx


----------



## caro103

i've this weird pain under my ribs, when i breath in deeply or sneeze it really hurts :(...any ideas?!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Quote:
Originally Posted by JWandBump View Post
Hey just wanted to say im due the 2nd, you got me down as the 4th lol also I'm team blue xx
woo hooo team :blue:


Quote:
Originally Posted by MissFox View Post
So hubby decided his job was too much for him. He didmt go in today and says he is done. But not to worry because he will get another job soon. *sigh* I am really let down. But I understand where he is coming from. Its almost 1m5 hrs away and crappy pay.

i totally get that hope he finds one soon so there is no worries.


----------



## sue_88

MissFox - sorry to here hubby has quit - but if he's not happy it must have been hard on him. He sounds like he wants a new job, and soon so I just hope he manages to get one soon. xx

Caro - sorry you're sore - pulled muscle maybe?

JWandBump - Congrats on Team BLUE!! :)


I've had my mum over today - I cooked for us. I made roast pork dinner with all the trimmings and mini lemon meringue pies. It was so amazing, and the best part - some left for dinner tomorrow!! Mmmmmmm!!

She did my vacuuming too, and helped me put some boxes in the loft and then helped me change round some curtains. Very useful.

Also got a friend coming over later - she saw a picture of my mini lemon meringue pies on Facebook and said she is stopping over for one :) hehe. So all in all had a pretty good day.

I usually get quite lonely at the weekends because I don't have many friends, or anything to do in the village so this weekend has been a nice change.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kaths101

Sounds like a great weekend sue! 

I haven't stopped eating today! Oops 

Here's my little boy jack at the birthday party yesterday, he had so much fun! He's 17 months old today!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kaths- he is so cute
Junemomma congrats on signing your lease very exciting to accomplish..

here is my bump looking more like a bump.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Yaay! Baby is actually moving again and all it took was a few triangles of toblerone!! LOL. I'm just happy to feel some movement after nothing really for ages! 

(I'll read back and catch up soon!)


----------



## Breadsticks

Quick advice from you lovely ladies...

I am sick. I had been feeling a bit under lately and I'm now pretty sure it is a cold. I am trying to just drink hot teas, OJ, and water. But now I'm throwing things up. I haven't had morning sickness for 6+ weeks, could it just be the cold? I have NEVER thrown up from a cold, only the flu, but I have no fever so I don't think it's that. Since this is my first pregnancy I'm not sure if being unable to keep things down (water is starting to make the list) is normal when sick?

I have class tomorrow and both work and class Tues and Wed. I also have a checkup Wed so I'm debating if I should call the dr tomorrow if I'm still like this or wait till Wed? Mild symptoms started over the past week but really hit me last night.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Quick advice from you lovely ladies...
> 
> I am sick. I had been feeling a bit under lately and I'm now pretty sure it is a cold. I am trying to just drink hot teas, OJ, and water. But now I'm throwing things up. I haven't had morning sickness for 6+ weeks, could it just be the cold? I have NEVER thrown up from a cold, only the flu, but I have no fever so I don't think it's that. Since this is my first pregnancy I'm not sure if being unable to keep things down (water is starting to make the list) is normal when sick?
> 
> I have class tomorrow and both work and class Tues and Wed. I also have a checkup Wed so I'm debating if I should call the dr tomorrow if I'm still like this or wait till Wed? Mild symptoms started over the past week but really hit me last night.

I'm not sure... it could have just flared the morning sickness back up. Mine keeps coming and going... I would call the doctor/nurse tomorrow morning and just ask for some advice. It might be nothing, but it might be something they want you to come in for... pregnancy is odd. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## JJsmom

Definitely call the doc in the morning to see what their advice is! If you can't hold anything down it could be the morning sickness coming on or it could be you coming down with something especially if you've been feeling it come on over the last few days.

This morning I ended up getting sick. This is the third time I've got sick this pregnancy which means 1 more time than I did with DS throughout the entire pregnancy. I've been feeling a bit off today and was very tired yesterday. I hope I'm not coming down with something. We've had people out from work from the flu, and strep throat. So I'm praying I don't get either one! i've been sanitizing like crazy! LOL! 

I've been working on a quilted cross stitch for baby. I finally got the little elephant done but there is so much more to do! LOL! It's so darn cute! Here is a picture of it! It's gender neutral so it can go for either a boy or girl. OH picked it out!

eta: changed from OH to DS when I was pregnant. sorry just realized I put OH....LOL! Couldn't be pregnant with him!! HAHA!
 



Attached Files:







baby quilt.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## junemomma09

So we have officially decided on a girls name: Emma Claire
If its a boy, we have no clue! Lol we can't agree on anything!


----------



## Libbysmum

We just made it out of town before the mini tornado hit. It rained the whole train ride down south...and it's still raining. So much for our planned "beach" holiday!
DD is still sick...conjunctivitis and tonsilitis and doesn't want to eat. She had some fluids so that is good and ate a bunch of sultanas so at least that is something. Been a struggle to put the drops in her eyes cause she keeps closing them tight when I go to put them in.
Miss Fox sorry to hear bout the stresses you are having...I know how that feels my DH keeps saying he wants to quit...it is hard to stay supportive when it feels so unsteady.
I never know if he will come home and say he quit...makes me nervous.
Hopefully this holiday time he can chill out and not think about work!


----------



## misshastings

Just to let you all know...

We found out yesterday that we are Team Pink :)

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It's my birthday today :) haven't been sick yet so a good day so far!!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday Eve!!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!

Wow...So last night while laying down I felt baby moving everywhere!! I woke up in the middle of the night with my stomach sore!!! I don't know what baby was doing in there but it must have surely punched some muscles and gave them a workout! LOL! I put OH's hand on my belly this morning and asked if he could feel my heartbeat. He said give me a min and concentrated. At that point, baby proceeded to kick at his fingers!!!! LOL!!!!! It felt hilarious!! No he couldn't feel it yet but I felt it on the inside and baby was ready to get his fingers out of the way! HAHA! This is the hardest I've felt baby move as of yet! I hadn't felt it much over the last couple of days but I've been really tired and not feeling the best yesterday so it was nice to be able to feel it move really good. 

I can't believe we are all starting to find out what gender we're having!! Just 1 week 2 days left until we find out ourselves! It's so crazy to think we're starting to get half way through our pregnancies!!! Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## myra

Happy birthday, Eve!!! It would be a great present indeed to have a sick-free (or at least mostly...) day!!

JJsmom- my LO one was moving around a lot too yesterday morning. OH even felt a kick one time- he said it was very, very light. I was surprised he was able to feel it...it was just the one kick, but that's a start. It was exciting to share that moment with him` the first time he's felt baby!!

OH talks to the baby all the time: when he gets up in the morning, when he gets home from work, and when we go to bed. It is very cute but sometimes his beard is prickly on my stomach...not a great sensation but I wouldn't say anything because that's his way of bonding with baby. Besides his conversations are sweet and fun to listen to. He's a bit jealous that I get to carry the baby- he sometimes wishes men could & then he could experience all the steps of baby growing.


----------



## Lauki

Aaisrie said:


> It's my birthday today :) haven't been sick yet so a good day so far!!

Happy Birthday! Hope you hae a fab day! :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team pink misshastings

Happy birthday asarie! Hopefully it remains sickness free :)

JJsmom my peanut was throwing a party In my belly last night also! It was amazing :haha: I'm do excited to be feeling all this movement it is lovely reassurance! 


Well 2 weeks till we find out gender and it feels like its forever away!! I'm excited to see what everyone is having :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I just noticed my ticker moved into the 5th month box :happydance:


----------



## Lauki

Yay!

My next scan is not for another 2 weeks on Friday! I'm late this time! With Sophie I had it at 19 weeks and with this LO I'll be almost 21 weeks!

Impaaaatient!


----------



## Aaisrie

I've still got to wait until March 6th for my next scan


----------



## rabab780

We found out yesterday that we are TEAM BLUE :blue: :happydance:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Wow! Amazing to see everyone coming out with the genders... I'm also relieved to see that there are others who keep stalking but don't write all the time... I'm like that ;)
Our scan is set for Feb 18th but in BC we don't get told by the technician, we have to visit our doctor a few days later for the results.
We can't wait! We're planning on having the doc tell us, but revealing it to friends at a gender reveal party :)
YAY!!


----------



## caro103

congrats on team pink misshastings and team blue rabab780!! so exciting to find out the genders for sure!!

happy birthday eve :D xx


----------



## sue_88

Happy Birthday Eve!! :)

Congrats on all the new Team Pinks and Team Blues!! How exciting.

1 week to go until I find out!!

So this moring I threw up more stomach acid which tasted disgusting - much different to the 'usual' taste (LOL) it was really bitter and now that taste has been in the back of my throat all day. Yuck.

Been having some quite bad back ache tody, and some hip ache. Baby must be getting bigger & weighing me down. Had a nice bath earlier but it hasn't really helped, the aches just come back.

About to go and lie down in bed & watch some telly and have an early night. Away on business on Wednesday and got to travel 3 hours in the car tomorrow so needing some rest. I enjoy going on business by myself, staying in a hotel and getting my travel expenses - each trip is another £150 in the baby fund :D I always make sure I find somewhere really nice for dinner too to give myself a treat on the company.


Hope everybody else is ok & well xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Happy Birthday Eve. 

I am so jealous of you wall having your 20 week scans mine isn't till 12th March!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Happy Birthday Eve!! Hope your day stayed 'sick free!'

Can't believe how much my belly has started itching the past 2 days. Gotta keep up with the bio-oil! I didn't get stretch marks till week 35 last time, but I've already got the associated itch so I'm kinda freaked. I'm not eating more than normal and I've only gained 3lbs but golly! I think baby is having a growth spurt! Or at least telling my belly to make more sense! 

My next scan is Monday! Less than a week away now. 

I've got a craft group night tonight so I'm going to go and try to have fun. I was going to make cookies but fell asleep with jessie was watching the Land Before Time 6 or something like that. Guess I'm bringing a big bowl of pre chopped watermelon instead!


----------



## Breadsticks

Happy birthday, Eve! I hope it's been great!


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, that is so cute! I love when OH talks to baby too!!! 

I have to say that oh my goodness!! I seriously have a jumping bean in my belly today!!! It seems like it's been almost a constant feel today!!! I wonder if it's slept at all today! LOL!! I'd hate to see what it'd be like if I was drinking caffeine!! LOL!! I feel like my belly is sticking out farther this afternoon than what it was this morning! My friend at work even commented saying look at that belly!!! I laughed and was like I know it's getting big!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I have woken up to hear that it isn't raining! Hooray! DD is running about after her big cousins playing happily. She ate a decent amount for breakfast so I am beginning to think she is on the mend. Her gooey eye looks a lot better today.
We plan to catch a bus to go out the house and do some things down town...if it stays rain free! I only packed nappies for the first couple of days as I figured we can just buy some down here. My brother made us all eggs on toast for breakfast. Yum! 
My little niece starts school tomorrow! I remember when she was born! Time flies!
Have a wonderful birthday Eve! Hope you stay sick free for a long time!
Congrats on the genders ladies! I will have a scan when we get home from vacations xo


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,
How are you all? Hope it's not too late to join your thread. I'm due 25th July. 
For those in Australia I hope the cyclone hasn't caused you too much issues.
It's been raining alot here in Sydney.

Is everyone feeling better in the 2nd Trimester? My symptoms have calmed down.
I have a 15w scan on Feb 4th. I know it may be too early but I'm going to ask my OB if he can tell what the gender is ((fx)).


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Scorpio!!!!! Never too late to join!!


----------



## sue_88

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all? Hope it's not too late to join your thread. I'm due 25th July.
> For those in Australia I hope the cyclone hasn't caused you too much issues.
> It's been raining alot here in Sydney.
> 
> Is everyone feeling better in the 2nd Trimester? My symptoms have calmed down.
> I have a 15w scan on Feb 4th. I know it may be too early but I'm going to ask my OB if he can tell what the gender is ((fx)).


25th is my birthday :-D

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## pandaspot

BeccaMichelle said:


> Happy Birthday Eve!! Hope your day stayed 'sick free!'
> 
> Can't believe how much my belly has started itching the past 2 days. Gotta keep up with the bio-oil! I didn't get stretch marks till week 35 last time, but I've already got the associated itch so I'm kinda freaked. I'm not eating more than normal and I've only gained 3lbs but golly! I think baby is having a growth spurt! Or at least telling my belly to make more sense!
> 
> My next scan is Monday! Less than a week away now.
> 
> I've got a craft group night tonight so I'm going to go and try to have fun. I was going to make cookies but fell asleep with jessie was watching the Land Before Time 6 or something like that. Guess I'm bringing a big bowl of pre chopped watermelon instead!

What is the best oil/lotion to prevent stretch marks? I have bought palmers cocoa butter cream for the moment, but will get bio oil I think. But is it worth the money?


----------



## Lauki

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> How are you all? Hope it's not too late to join your thread. I'm due 25th July.
> For those in Australia I hope the cyclone hasn't caused you too much issues.
> It's been raining alot here in Sydney.
> 
> Is everyone feeling better in the 2nd Trimester? My symptoms have calmed down.
> I have a 15w scan on Feb 4th. I know it may be too early but I'm going to ask my OB if he can tell what the gender is ((fx)).

Welcome!! Hope he can find out the gender for you :flow:!

I still don't feel pregnant :cry:. No movements or any other symptoms for that matter! So happy I have my doppler! Or I'd have gone mental by now!

Sophie is doing really well which helps. She's now weaned off her dummy :happydance: and sleeps in her toddler bed. It's made such a difference to her sleeping and napping, I'm delighted! Right at this moment she's painting her hands with porridge :rofl:. She's also going through a growth spurt, madness! She eats more than my husband does!


----------



## kaths101

Hi Scorpio and welcome, 
I don't feel pregnant either, apart from looking a little fatter, my sickness has stopped and I have no movement yet! I also have a Doppler so know its in there :haha:


----------



## Lauki

I most certainly have a bump going on, but that's kind of where my pregnancy symptoms stop!


----------



## alannadee

i have days where i def dont feel pregnant any more!! i listen in with doppler once/twice a week just to make sure its still there!!

no def movements yet, times where im not sure if ive felt something or not.

I went to my 1st ante-natal yoga class last night, it was run at my local children's centre. It was brill, im not the bendiest person but the stretching was good and very relaxing. It was the best night sleep ive had in a while!


----------



## oneandtwo

Pandaspot-there are.no proven ways to prevent stretch marks. A stretch mark is a tear deep in your skin, it tears the collagen. Nothing you put on your skin will absorb deep enough to help with prevention. There are things that reduce their appearance, once they are already there. But in my experience they do tend to significantly reduce in appearance as you get down to pre pregnancy size and your body has a chance to not be pulled on, basically.

The Palmers does work great for the itching caused by the skin stretching though!

Eta-guess I should update on me! No real changes here, baby is moving a ton now. My husband and boys like to watch my belly wiggle. I dpnt feel all that pregnant other than the contractions, moodiness, and movement LOL I dont feel nearly as awful as I did with my others. As long as I dont over do it the contractions arent even that bad this time. Out anatomy scan is next week, and my husbsnd leaves for a short time pretty soon so he'll miss the scan. Totally sucks cause it stressrs me out to leave my kids so far from me (the perinatologist is an hour away). Im still fitting in my pre pregnancy Jeans, I think im carrying this babe much higher than the others cause I couldn't fit in my pants by this time before!

My husband is getting sick of the daycare I work for, I've told them I cannot take regular kids, right now I only do care for other providers when they need someone elde to watch THEIR daycare kids. But at least two times a day I am getting callsfrom the office or from parents wanting me to take full time kids. Its getting very frustrating! He wants me to quit but it took five months to go through training and prepare our home, I dont want to give up that easyz!


----------



## MissFox

Well DH went in to work after callin in on Sunday and they told him it was fine. They said show up by 6 and he did. When he got there they told him work wasn't starting til 7. So he did end up quitting. It honestly wasn't worth the money. I'm just hoping he finds something to suit him soon. He has always worked odd jobs and has been doing pretty well with it but we need more steady income now. I'm really hoping something pops up soon. 

Hi to the new ladies!! And congrats to those who have found out! 
Forgot who said it but by 15 weeks they can usually see. Sometimes they still won't tell though. I was told at 13w2d they can usually see but then again she went on to tell us she couldn't see boy or girl parts so was guessing girl.


----------



## alannadee

just wondering if any of you ladies are having trouble with scars? i had my appendix out nearly 2 years ago and the scar is swollen and lumpy! i also get bad stretching pains. How are the people with c-section scars coping?


----------



## MissFox

My scar seems fine. It itches here and there or feels kinda funny but mostly good


----------



## Lauki

My c-section scar seems fine. It's been a bit itchy sometimes, but nothing bad or uncomfortable!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing OK. 
I finally have a date for the 20 week scan - 18 Feb so a few weeks to go, cant wait :happydance:

Think my bump is finally starting to show, so I might have to tell people at work. I'm sure they have probably guessed but don't want to offend me if they think I am just putting on weight! 

kaths101 - Hope Jack had a happy birthday, lovely picture

Sw33tp3a - Cute bump picture 

BeccaMichelle - Good to know baby is moving again! 

Breadsticks - hope you are feeling better :hugs:

JJmom - cute cross stitch x Good that your LO is so active! 

Junemomma09 - Like the name, very pretty. We are having difficulty in thinking of a boy's name too. 

Libbysmum - Sorry the weather spoiled your trip :) Hope your DD is feeling better soon :hugs:

Aaisrie - Happy birthday for yesterday x 

myra - So cute that your husband talks to the LO. Mine does too, its very sweet x

sue_88 - Good that you can put the travel expenses into your travel fund. Enjoy your meal, think you will deserve it. I have my scan date for the 18th Feb so looks like we have broken the pattern! 

Scorpio23 - Welcome and congratulations! 

Pandaspot - I have Palmers coca butter too. I have seen lots of recommendations for different oil/lotions but it seems from the research that it doesnt really matter. Stretch marks are mainly genetic and as my mum got them badly, I think I am doomed. 

Lauki - I know what you mean, I dont have much by the way of symptoms either and it sometimes all seems a bit unreal. Good to hear Sophie is doing so well. 

alannadee - Glad you enjoyed the class. I am not so keen on group exercise, so I have bought a DVD. I should probably get round to doing it! 

oneandtwo - Sounds very frustrating, cant say I blame you for not wanting to give up though. 

missfox - Hope you hubby finds something soon x


----------



## sue_88

Yay on your scan date Miss!

Gutted we've broken the cycle though - but it's only 2 days different, close enough? hehe!

Baby has given me a couple of kicks today - one as I was standing earlier. It was so lovely. Just had a bath and spent ages what my belly - just incase it moved. No luck though :haha:

Now just relaxing watching Eastenders and will no doubt curl up in bed very soon. :) really enjoying my early nights lately!!

Hope everyone is ok....................6 more sleeps until my big gender reveal!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue_88 said:


> Yay on your scan date Miss!
> 
> Gutted we've broken the cycle though - but it's only 2 days different, close enough? hehe!
> 
> Baby has given me a couple of kicks today - one as I was standing earlier. It was so lovely. Just had a bath and spent ages what my belly - just incase it moved. No luck though :haha:
> 
> Now just relaxing watching Eastenders and will no doubt curl up in bed very soon. :) really enjoying my early nights lately!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok....................6 more sleeps until my big gender reveal!!!! :happydance:

it is a shame we broke the cycle, still not far behind you. Maybe we will get back in sync on the next one :) 

I tend to be crashed out early these days too! 

Not long till the big reveal, how exciting!


----------



## caro103

re. stretch marks don't feel your deffo doomed, I got really bad stretch marks as a teenager so thought i was def going to get them bad in pregnancy, I only got slight extensions of the ones on my hips i already had from puberty, then after i went overdue he got me slightly on my lower tummy, like 4-5only which were pretty small! fx'ed this time is similar! (or no new ones would be even better :haha:)


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:



> re. stretch marks don't feel your deffo doomed, I got really bad stretch marks as a teenager so thought i was def going to get them bad in pregnancy, I only got slight extensions of the ones on my hips i already had from puberty, then after i went overdue he got me slightly on my lower tummy, like 4-5only which were pretty small! fx'ed this time is similar! (or no new ones would be even better :haha:)

Ooo that gives me some hope.

I've been a bit of a yo yo dieter in my teens and have gone from UK size 4 up to 14, then down to 10 = me covered in stretch marks! I was thinking that I was completely doomed for getting them all over my tum in pregnancy but you have given me some hope!! :happydance: fingers crossed for no more!


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> re. stretch marks don't feel your deffo doomed, I got really bad stretch marks as a teenager so thought i was def going to get them bad in pregnancy, I only got slight extensions of the ones on my hips i already had from puberty, then after i went overdue he got me slightly on my lower tummy, like 4-5only which were pretty small! fx'ed this time is similar! (or no new ones would be even better :haha:)

Thanks for hope! will just keep my finger crossed and see how I get on ::)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

pandaspot said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Eve!! Hope your day stayed 'sick free!'
> 
> Can't believe how much my belly has started itching the past 2 days. Gotta keep up with the bio-oil! I didn't get stretch marks till week 35 last time, but I've already got the associated itch so I'm kinda freaked. I'm not eating more than normal and I've only gained 3lbs but golly! I think baby is having a growth spurt! Or at least telling my belly to make more sense!
> 
> My next scan is Monday! Less than a week away now.
> 
> I've got a craft group night tonight so I'm going to go and try to have fun. I was going to make cookies but fell asleep with jessie was watching the Land Before Time 6 or something like that. Guess I'm bringing a big bowl of pre chopped watermelon instead!
> 
> What is the best oil/lotion to prevent stretch marks? I have bought palmers cocoa butter cream for the moment, but will get bio oil I think. But is it worth the money?Click to expand...

I do love my bio-oil but honestly, it's genetic. I used it religiously the entire time and still got stretch marks at 35 weeks. The best advice I can give you is to find something that keeps it from itching. When the skin starts stretching the itch is ridiculous.


----------



## caro103

:D no worries ladies!

i totally agree on finding something to stop the itch though! i was using bio oil about 3 times a day some days towards the end! just using once per day atm but will up to twice if bump every decides to pop properly :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

oh dear lol - 10 pages for me to catch up on!

First of all, thanks ladies for the compliments on the outfits xx I hope to goodness I still fit into them at some point in my life again lol. Preferably before I'm 90 lol

donna - sorry to hear you're uncomfortable. I hope it eases for you. you're right maybe some physio would help.
glad you managed to get some good sleep though.
and yay for hearing the heartbeat with your doppler :)

junemomma - oh gosh how scary when they couldn't find the heartbeat. I bet you were so worried. I'm SO glad the baby is okay hun.
I'm sure the infection will be treated and clear up soon x
and yay for signing your lease!
Emma Claire is a beautiful name :)

Libbysmum - glad your appointment went well, but yeah I'd be annoyed too if somebody queue jumped. gah.
Don't worry about the toilet training. It'll happen in time.
as for the section v VBAc, which would you prefer?
I'm so sorry that your DD was poorly, but glad to hear she's on the mend now. That's good that her eye is clearing up.

nenna - I wish I didn't have a sizeable bump lol. grass is greener syndrome. enjoy your small one whilst it's still small ;)

myra - yeah I have days too when I've got way less energy than other days
wow how awesome your OH got to feel some kicking! That's fab! That's so sweet that he talks to the baby.

caro - yeah a small bump is definitely easier to move around with than a big one. 
as for the changing of 2 bums, aye I had to do that with DD and DS1, and DS1 and DS2. Bit of a pain but nothing major. 
the weird pain under your ribs sounds just like ligament or muscle pain. I keep having AWFUL pains in my stomach muscles if I sneeze, or cough - especially if I'm lying on my back.

missfox - sorry about your hip pain. mine have been hurting too when I'm in bed. not so bad during the day though.
congrats on your daughter's sleeping and diaper progress! that's great!
try not to worry too much about your DH's job situation. If he was unhappy then it's probably best he packed it in for the moment. I'm sure he'll find another one soon.

tlh - ouch I'm sorry about your hips, and that you have been feeling poorly. are you any better?
and wow lol your poor OH dealing with a poo-covered room

pink flowers - oh dear that's not good that you feel so poorly. I hope you feel better soon. Have the antibiotics helped? There's a lot of chest infections around lately.
don't worry, 12th march isn't so far away as it sounds.

sue - yeah that's a sizeable onion lol
that dinner you had sounds gorgeous. I loooove lemon meringue pie! 
how nice of your mum to do your vacuuming. mine is more likely to whinge about me having something out of place in my house!
I'm sorry to hear you're usually lonely. I know what you mean. I only have my family, but no friends at all.
woo just one week till your scan. that'll fly by!
that sucks that you haven't been feeling too well.
the business trips sound rather pleasant :)

JJsmom - did the dizziness pass? 
sorry to hear you were feeling sick. how are you now?
lovely quilted cross stitch!
and gosh, it sounds like you were really kicked a lot!

ProudArmyWife - are you feeling any better? january is rife with viruses at the moment.
nice that you got to feel so much movement. 
bet you're excited for your scan :)

pandaspot - oh dear that's not a good day you had! I've never experienced a nosebleed myself actually. I don't think they're uncommon though.
as for what prevents stretchmarks, I dunno. I used palmers cocoa butter cream when I was pregnant with DD and it didn't help one bit. So I just never bothered trying to prevent them for my other pregnancies. Didn't see the point.

aaisrie - wow lovely bump! 
I hope you had a really lovely birthday
don't worry, march 6th will be here soon. February is a short month ;)

kaths - 4 weeks will fly by I'm sure :) 
aww your little boy looks so cute, and handsome in his shirt.

JW - congrats on being team blue!

Sw33t - cute bump pic :)

Becca - hooray for movement!
as for itching, my bump isn't itching yet, but my back and shoulders and head and upper arms have been itching a lot for a few weeks now. I'm sure I'm getting mild PUPPPs - I've had it before with all my pregnancies. Sorry you're having the itches - so not fun!
I bet you're really looking forward to your scan.
How did craft group night go?

Breadsticks - I dunno, I've never thrown up from a cold before. My MIL recently has had both the flu, AND the norovirus at the same time. Poor woman! Could you have picked up a tummy bug as well?

misshastings - congrats on being team pink!

lauki - patience is a virtue ;) don't worry, your scan will come soon enough
yay for your DD weaning off her dummy and being in her toddler bed. that's great!

rabab - congrats on being team blue!

hopeful - ooh a gender reveal party sounds like fun

scorpio - welcome to the group :)

alanna - don't worry about the lack of moments. I was 17+1 when I felt my first flutters. Even now they're very faint. If you have an anterior placenta as well it could be much much later before you feel anything.
glad you enjoyed your antenatal yoga class.

oneandtwo - so jealous you have visible exterior movements! that's cool :)
that's a shame that your husband will miss the scan.
yay for still fitting in pre-preg pants.
the daycare stuff does sound very frustrating.

miss bellum - yay for you having a date for your scan :)


whew I think that's me caught up. If I missed anybody / anything please let me know ;)

Well my update - 18 weeks + 5 days and STILL NO EFFING DATE FOR MY ANOMALY SCAN! It's driving me INSANE. 
If I haven't heard anything by Thursday I'm ringing the hospital. 

I mean, for goodness sake, don't they realise people have lives? I bet they'll pick some really annoying date/time that clashes with me having to take kids to/from school or nursery, or choose a day when DS2 is NOT at nursery, and when MIL is working, so she wouldn't be able to watch him (which would mean DH wouldn't be able to come with me for the scan, as he'd have to watch DS2).
I just want my date and time for heaven's sake! Talk about leaving it till the last minute!

DH is still aching from his vasectomy. He says it's not the stitches that hurts - it's like an aching in his stomach almost. Like being kicked in the balls a couple of hours ago (so an ache that is dull and dying away, but it doesn't seem to be going). Not that I know what being kicked in the balls feels like lol, but that's how he is describing it. 

The kids keep changing their minds about whether they want the baby to be a boy or a girl.

Originally DD wanted girl, and the boys wanted a boy. But then yesterday DS1 changed his mind to want a girl. 
Today they've ALL decided they want a boy haha. I've told them they'll get what they're given 

I have a sore throat again. Really badly on the right hand side. I think it could be mild tonsillitis. It hurts to chew and swallow and move my jaw! I've taken some paracetamols but it only helps a tiny bit. SO annoying!

I'm feeling really tired lately but DH keeps snoring which is doing my nut in.

Feeling a fair amount of moment lately but it's only faint kicks, nothing big and jumpy yet.


----------



## junemomma09

hopefulhoney said:


> Wow! Amazing to see everyone coming out with the genders... I'm also relieved to see that there are others who keep stalking but don't write all the time... I'm like that ;)
> Our scan is set for Feb 18th but in BC we don't get told by the technician, we have to visit our doctor a few days later for the results.
> We can't wait! We're planning on having the doc tell us, but revealing it to friends at a gender reveal party :)
> YAY!!

We're having a gender reveal party as well but we will find out the gender along with out guests at the party :D we can't wait!


----------



## JJsmom

alannadee said:


> just wondering if any of you ladies are having trouble with scars? i had my appendix out nearly 2 years ago and the scar is swollen and lumpy! i also get bad stretching pains. How are the people with c-section scars coping?

I had an appendectomy 16 yrs ago and it never bothered me when I was pregnant with DS 9 years ago, or now. You might have scar tissue that is getting irritated. You might call the doc and ask them if there is something to be concerned about or if they can give you something or suggest something you can put on it.


----------



## Libbysmum

The sun came out yesterday! So happy about that. DD is well recovered and eating like her normal non stoppable self. 
With my csection scar I use the palmers cocoa butter...it helps with the itching and smells tasty. I could almost eat it! I have not tried Bio-oil but I know many hospitals recommend it with scars. My brother inlaw had surgery on his jaw and used bio-oil. He still has a scar but he is fortunate he can hide it under his beard. 
Like Becca said...stretch marks are mostly genetic. I had none with my DD until the last month of pregnancy. Most of my stretch marks actually happened during the csection where they pulled the clamp thing to hold my skin back to get the baby out of me...if I had a natural birth I probably would have very few marks. 
As for this pregnancy I would like to try for a Vbac but it all depends on what is safe for me and the baby. The doctor freaked me out saying about the uterus rupture and how some women need a hysterectomy! Totally scared me silly! But since researching information I have concluded it is a very VERY small percentage that this happens to and most = 75% of women have no dramas with a Vbac. From what I have read another csection would actually hold greater risks for me as blood loss basically doubles with each csection. I lost so much blood with the first csection so this really worries me.


----------



## JJsmom

alicecooper said:


> oh dear lol - 10 pages for me to catch up on!
> 
> First of all, thanks ladies for the compliments on the outfits xx I hope to goodness I still fit into them at some point in my life again lol. Preferably before I'm 90 lol
> 
> donna - sorry to hear you're uncomfortable. I hope it eases for you. you're right maybe some physio would help.
> glad you managed to get some good sleep though.
> and yay for hearing the heartbeat with your doppler :)
> 
> junemomma - oh gosh how scary when they couldn't find the heartbeat. I bet you were so worried. I'm SO glad the baby is okay hun.
> I'm sure the infection will be treated and clear up soon x
> and yay for signing your lease!
> Emma Claire is a beautiful name :)
> 
> Libbysmum - glad your appointment went well, but yeah I'd be annoyed too if somebody queue jumped. gah.
> Don't worry about the toilet training. It'll happen in time.
> as for the section v VBAc, which would you prefer?
> I'm so sorry that your DD was poorly, but glad to hear she's on the mend now. That's good that her eye is clearing up.
> 
> nenna - I wish I didn't have a sizeable bump lol. grass is greener syndrome. enjoy your small one whilst it's still small ;)
> 
> myra - yeah I have days too when I've got way less energy than other days
> wow how awesome your OH got to feel some kicking! That's fab! That's so sweet that he talks to the baby.
> 
> caro - yeah a small bump is definitely easier to move around with than a big one.
> as for the changing of 2 bums, aye I had to do that with DD and DS1, and DS1 and DS2. Bit of a pain but nothing major.
> the weird pain under your ribs sounds just like ligament or muscle pain. I keep having AWFUL pains in my stomach muscles if I sneeze, or cough - especially if I'm lying on my back.
> 
> missfox - sorry about your hip pain. mine have been hurting too when I'm in bed. not so bad during the day though.
> congrats on your daughter's sleeping and diaper progress! that's great!
> try not to worry too much about your DH's job situation. If he was unhappy then it's probably best he packed it in for the moment. I'm sure he'll find another one soon.
> 
> tlh - ouch I'm sorry about your hips, and that you have been feeling poorly. are you any better?
> and wow lol your poor OH dealing with a poo-covered room
> 
> pink flowers - oh dear that's not good that you feel so poorly. I hope you feel better soon. Have the antibiotics helped? There's a lot of chest infections around lately.
> don't worry, 12th march isn't so far away as it sounds.
> 
> sue - yeah that's a sizeable onion lol
> that dinner you had sounds gorgeous. I loooove lemon meringue pie!
> how nice of your mum to do your vacuuming. mine is more likely to whinge about me having something out of place in my house!
> I'm sorry to hear you're usually lonely. I know what you mean. I only have my family, but no friends at all.
> woo just one week till your scan. that'll fly by!
> that sucks that you haven't been feeling too well.
> the business trips sound rather pleasant :)
> 
> JJsmom - did the dizziness pass?
> sorry to hear you were feeling sick. how are you now?
> lovely quilted cross stitch!
> and gosh, it sounds like you were really kicked a lot!
> 
> ProudArmyWife - are you feeling any better? january is rife with viruses at the moment.
> nice that you got to feel so much movement.
> bet you're excited for your scan :)
> 
> pandaspot - oh dear that's not a good day you had! I've never experienced a nosebleed myself actually. I don't think they're uncommon though.
> as for what prevents stretchmarks, I dunno. I used palmers cocoa butter cream when I was pregnant with DD and it didn't help one bit. So I just never bothered trying to prevent them for my other pregnancies. Didn't see the point.
> 
> aaisrie - wow lovely bump!
> I hope you had a really lovely birthday
> don't worry, march 6th will be here soon. February is a short month ;)
> 
> kaths - 4 weeks will fly by I'm sure :)
> aww your little boy looks so cute, and handsome in his shirt.
> 
> JW - congrats on being team blue!
> 
> Sw33t - cute bump pic :)
> 
> Becca - hooray for movement!
> as for itching, my bump isn't itching yet, but my back and shoulders and head and upper arms have been itching a lot for a few weeks now. I'm sure I'm getting mild PUPPPs - I've had it before with all my pregnancies. Sorry you're having the itches - so not fun!
> I bet you're really looking forward to your scan.
> How did craft group night go?
> 
> Breadsticks - I dunno, I've never thrown up from a cold before. My MIL recently has had both the flu, AND the norovirus at the same time. Poor woman! Could you have picked up a tummy bug as well?
> 
> misshastings - congrats on being team pink!
> 
> lauki - patience is a virtue ;) don't worry, your scan will come soon enough
> yay for your DD weaning off her dummy and being in her toddler bed. that's great!
> 
> rabab - congrats on being team blue!
> 
> hopeful - ooh a gender reveal party sounds like fun
> 
> scorpio - welcome to the group :)
> 
> alanna - don't worry about the lack of moments. I was 17+1 when I felt my first flutters. Even now they're very faint. If you have an anterior placenta as well it could be much much later before you feel anything.
> glad you enjoyed your antenatal yoga class.
> 
> oneandtwo - so jealous you have visible exterior movements! that's cool :)
> that's a shame that your husband will miss the scan.
> yay for still fitting in pre-preg pants.
> the daycare stuff does sound very frustrating.
> 
> miss bellum - yay for you having a date for your scan :)
> 
> 
> whew I think that's me caught up. If I missed anybody / anything please let me know ;)
> 
> Well my update - 18 weeks + 5 days and STILL NO EFFING DATE FOR MY ANOMALY SCAN! It's driving me INSANE.
> If I haven't heard anything by Thursday I'm ringing the hospital.
> 
> I mean, for goodness sake, don't they realise people have lives? I bet they'll pick some really annoying date/time that clashes with me having to take kids to/from school or nursery, or choose a day when DS2 is NOT at nursery, and when MIL is working, so she wouldn't be able to watch him (which would mean DH wouldn't be able to come with me for the scan, as he'd have to watch DS2).
> I just want my date and time for heaven's sake! Talk about leaving it till the last minute!
> 
> DH is still aching from his vasectomy. He says it's not the stitches that hurts - it's like an aching in his stomach almost. Like being kicked in the balls a couple of hours ago (so an ache that is dull and dying away, but it doesn't seem to be going). Not that I know what being kicked in the balls feels like lol, but that's how he is describing it.
> 
> The kids keep changing their minds about whether they want the baby to be a boy or a girl.
> 
> Originally DD wanted girl, and the boys wanted a boy. But then yesterday DS1 changed his mind to want a girl.
> Today they've ALL decided they want a boy haha. I've told them they'll get what they're given
> 
> I have a sore throat again. Really badly on the right hand side. I think it could be mild tonsillitis. It hurts to chew and swallow and move my jaw! I've taken some paracetamols but it only helps a tiny bit. SO annoying!
> 
> I'm feeling really tired lately but DH keeps snoring which is doing my nut in.
> 
> Feeling a fair amount of moment lately but it's only faint kicks, nothing big and jumpy yet.

The dizziness did pass. I'm doing well now thank you! Sorry you're not feeling well again!!! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Xxenssial

hi everyone - i haven't been on in a while have been in and out of hosp with Hyperemesis gravidarum seems to be taking a lot out of me and have dropped a lot if weight from it, was a little worried about it affecting my little girl but the docs have reassured me she is fine so now just hoping it passes. don't want to go back into hosp but i guess if i have to i will. glad to hear everyone else is doing better with there sicknesses.


----------



## JJsmom

Xx, hope you feel better soon and pray you dont have to go back into the hospital again!!!

We already got a call from my son's school they are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to severe thunderstorms we're getting tonight with wind gusts up to around 70 mph according to the weather channel. Tornado watch included in these storms. I hate getting them over night!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats xx on the girl! Hope you feel better soon!
I can hardly wait to find out what we are having
DD is sleeping...one good thing about day light savings time!


----------



## maratobe

evening girls! :) i had my 18 week appointment today! :) i got to hear bubs heart beat and it was wonderful at 150bpm, we dont have to go back for 4 weeks now YAY! we have an appointment to book in for our c-section at the end of February so things will become a lot more real! we find out what we are having in February and find out when we are having bub! :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## JJsmom

Exactly one week from today we find out what we're having!! So excited!!! Now, to go wake my son up and give him his balloons and wish him a happy birthday! He is on a 2 hr delay at school due to the storms that came through this morning. They didn't want the kids out in that rain along with the tornado warnings. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I finally got dh on board with a girl name!! :happydance: 

Kyleigh Madisyn!


----------



## TonyaG

ProudArmyWife said:


> I finally got dh on board with a girl name!! :happydance:
> 
> Kyleigh Madisyn!

I love the name! And the spelling of Kyleigh

AFM I have been stalking this thread since I posted my pregnancy. 
I am 15 weeks and am not showing but hope to be soon. I had a sub chorionic hemmorhage early on but it seems to have healed now. Everything is going great. I won't get my anatomy scan until the end of February.


----------



## mvosse

Morning ladies! 10 days for me until I find out what sex this monkey is! Lots of movement the past few days, and a couple I've felt from the outside, and I'm FINALLY starting to show. DD is home from school for the 3rd time this year due to weather conditions. We are expecting 6-8 inches of snow. Which is hard to believe since it was 50 out yesterday and thunderstorming, but the roads are already a mess. Thankful I have off of work today.


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom, those storms! I couldn't believe it when my phone started going off and it said "tornado warning - seek shelter now." I woke my husband up and the first thing he said was "but the siren hasn't gone off...?" And then it started  We went downstairs and camped out, started looking at the radar and the storm was nowhere near us! And we were thinking a tornado had been sighted. It took 45 min for the storm to reach us. Crazy! Luckily everything was fine, just some flooding in some parts of town.

I am still sick :( I went to the dr today, he put me on antibiotics and gave me an excuse through Monday. Hopefully I won't need to stay home that long. I did get to hear baby's heartbeat again, that made me happy. My next ultrasound with the clinic is the 28th though we do have the private ultrasound in a little over a week. :)

I hope you ladies are all well. Baby and I have been getting lots of kitty snuggles this week. They don't leave me alone when I'm sick lol. But also with the storms last night, we usually don't let them sleep in our room (they get playful) but they were scared so wanted cuddles.


----------



## caro103

breadsticks hope you feel better soon!

alice, cannot believe you've still not got a date!! def ring them tomorrow. hope you feel better soon too.

afm looks like we've got a preliminary moving date :happydance:, 15th feb! eeek seems sooo close!!


----------



## alicecooper

caro103 said:


> breadsticks hope you feel better soon!
> 
> alice, cannot believe you've still not got a date!! def ring them tomorrow. hope you feel better soon too.
> 
> afm looks like we've got a preliminary moving date :happydance:, 15th feb! eeek seems sooo close!!

yeah I'm beyond annoyed. STILL no letter for a date for my scan! Went out today and came back and had no mail through the letter box at all.

19 weeks tomorrow. Yep definitely phoning them!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow Alice can't believe they still haven't gotten you a date! That's crazy! Hope you get an answer from them soon.

Having a pretty good day went to lunch with dh and dd tried a new restaurant that was soooo yummy and the. Dh took me to motherhood maternity and bought me two pairs of maternity shorts :) I'm in heaven since its been mid 70-80s here recently.


----------



## Pink Flowers

sorry i have been rubbish at keeping up. 

Anti biotics seem to be working. Have had a nasty head ache today. 


Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## caro103

pink flowers glad they're working but hope your head feels better soon :hugs:


I'm munching through a tube of smarties!! yum yum! and finally took a bump pic but now have lost my camera lead :( so can't upload. But also tbf it really still doesn't look like a bump :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

I have just bought myself the Angelcare Movement and Sound monitor!

It is on offer at Kiddicare with just over £30 so I couldn't resist!! :) my Grandad gave me some money for the baby so I have used that. :)

only 5 sleeps now to my gender reveal....getting excited!!


----------



## myra

We had our 18 week anatomy ultrasound today and baby looks perfect! On top of that good news, we got more good news: the hematoma is gone!
Needless to say we're both thrilled and quite content 

I hope your weeks are all going well!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats Myra! That is wonderful news!
Breadsticks sorry you are not well...praying for a speedy recovery! Often when you are pregnant you get a bad run with germs cause your immunities are lower to protect the baby. No fun at all though. :(
Mara glad you got to hear the hb! All the best for your next appointment. 
No news to report here. Still down south on holidays...we go home Sunday night.


----------



## Anon Male

alicecooper said:


> yeah I'm beyond annoyed. STILL no letter for a date for my scan! Went out today and came back and had no mail through the letter box at all.
> 
> 19 weeks tomorrow. Yep definitely phoning them!

Yep, time to give them a call I think!


----------



## tlh97990

wow i've missed like 10 pages i read through them briefly but don't remember everything :haha:

congrats everyone that found out genders and had anatomy scans recently! i can't believe we're all almost halfway through!

afm ive been sick. i haven't been to work in 3 days!! i had a dr appt this morning and she gave me a note to excuse me from work since i wasnt functioning well. my manager threatened to fire me since ive had a lot of absences (last year i was having issues with IBS and i've been sick most this pregnancy) i asked her if i could fill out the paperwork for FMLA and she told me no i don't qualify and i need to either come to work or lose my job. i went above her and HR told me that she lied to me and helped me fill out all the paperwork so i'm now on intermittent job protected leave which means i can't get fired for being sick during pregnancy thankfully! i'm hoping to not come back to work after i have the baby but i need the job until then!!

on a completely off subject note i went to get the oil changed in my car today and come to find out my brakes were completely shot and one of my tires is ready to blow at any moment. lucky me spent $300 on repairs and still have to go back tomorrow or friday to get 2 new tires for like $200 now!!! i hate cars i wish i didn't need one :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

ack my DH is doing my head in. Every time I have a little grumble about my back hurting, or say that I could do with a sit down, he comes out with some remark about how it can't be that bad as I'm nowhere near as big as him.

FFS

I KNOW I'm nowhere near as big as him. He's just under 22 stone for goodness sake (he was just over 33 stone at his biggest a couple of years back), so heaven help me I never want to GET to be as big as him, but it's as though he compares everything to him. 

I can't POSSIBLY have backache being the size I am, because I'm not as big as him. 

Obviously :roll:

He's always like this when I'm pregnant. It means that even when I'm full term with a bump the size of a zeppelin, he still has zero sympathy, because I'm still not as heavy as him.

For goodness sake.


----------



## JJsmom

Breadsticks, yeah the storms were bad! I hate when they come through at night. Normally it's not as big of a deal though because I actually get some sleep. But with being pregnant, I don't get much sleep as it is so I end up losing that much more. DS and OH slept through the storm. I was the one that stayed up to protect them. My OH doesn't know how to do that. I'm the one who has to check if I heard a noise because he's too engrossed in his game or tv and I say "What's that noise?" and he finally would look up after a min and say oh, what noise? So I generally get up and I'm like whatever, I'll see what it is and you just sit on your tush! So then he gets irritated and follows me around while I try to figure out what the noise is. I think I've had that rant before in here. LOL! I'm the protector of the family and of course it figures as I'm the most paranoid person!

Alice, definitely give them a call to figure out what is going on! You should already have your scan booked!


----------



## Scorpio23

tlh97990: What a terrible boss. What is FMLA? Here in Australia its against the law to fire anyone who is pregnant. I told my manager that I was pregnant after needing three days off work at 11 weeks. I had some bleeding and needed tests/bed rest. 

alicecooper: sorry to hear about the zero sympathy from DH. Men can hard to live with at times.

AFM: I have a dr's appt due next Monday. I'm excited to see my OB and ask questions. I wanted to ask you ladies what happened during your 15w/16w appointment? I wanted to prepare/educate myself as to what may happen.


----------



## hopefulhoney

At my 16w appointment it was just like the ones before... my weight was taken (scary!) and blood pressure. Then he measured my tummy (first time this happened) and then pulled out the doppler and we listened to the baby's heartbeat - until the battery went dead :(
I could ask questions etc and I just told him how anxious I was about the 20 week scan. Terrified of spina bifida ... he replied with, "Want something realistic to worry about? Someday, unfortunately, your child will be rude to you"... my doula and I burst out laughing and he totally put me at ease.

I'm in Canada though, 16w appointment could be different elsewhere.

How much weight have you ladies gained? I feel MASSIVE but have only gained 1 kg...


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks honey. If we have a scan I want to ask OB if he can guess the gender.
I didn't get on the scales or do measuring last time. Just had blood tests ordered.
I weighed myself a few weeks before I fell pregnant so *I think I've gained 2kgs.
Yesterday when I was getting changed after my shower, I caught a glimpse of my naked self in the mirror "OH DEAR". I look very big now LOL. It's all middle weight. My arms, legs and face don't appear to have gotten bigger (yet).


----------



## alicecooper

I've gained 13lbs 6oz *cries*


----------



## caro103

hope ladies who feel icky feel better soon!!

alice, sorry you're DH is giving you no sympthy, sounds like he'd be a candidate for a strap on belly thingy!! and his weight has gone on gradually and is no doubt all over, slightly different!!

heres my pathetic excuse for a 16+3 week bump :blush:


----------



## JJsmom

Nice bump Caro!!!

I just weighed myself and it says I'm still down 3 lbs! So I haven't gained YET! But I'm sure it won't be long before I start putting it on! I'm hoping to only gain around 10 lbs but with how much I've eaten so far I'm sure it will be more like 20 lbs. 20 lbs is the max they want me to gain because I'm already a big girl. I just can't seem to stop eating lately! I'm starving!! I eat a good meal and then not even an hour later my tummy is growling again. Hoping this part goes away after a few days!!


----------



## junemomma09

I'm hoping to only gain 20 lbs as well as I was 162 lbs before I got pregnant. I needed to lose weight and now I know it's going to be that much harder after baby is born :-(


----------



## alicecooper

RIGHT I rang the hospital. Got passed around to 2 different departments before they finally put me through to the ultrasound department.

I was told that the ultrasound department hadn't been given any paperwork about me!
No wonder I hadn't received a letter!

Anyway, I've now been put down for 2pm on 11th Feb for my 20 week scan (I'll be 20+4).

Geez!


----------



## caro103

blimey, good job you chased them alice!! glad you've finally got a date though!

weight wise i'm back up to what i weighed when first fell pregnant, amazingly i lost some over xmas despite eating like a pig! :shrug:, I technically weigh less on the scales now than i did with my son, yet my middle deffo looks fatter! just goes to show what having a baby does to you :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Last weigh in was on jan 23 and i was down 4 lbs. The max they want me to gain is 20more due to my weight beforehand.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Golly gee - I WANT to read back and comment on particular things but am feeling oddly apathetic this morning.. so let's see what I can remember....

Scars - I didn't have a c-section but I had my gall bladder out when Jessie was 6 months old so I have four little scars from that. They're not bothering me as of yet but I was veyr confused the other day when I looked down and could only find 3, turns out the 4th has migrated almost around to my side!! It used to be on my front!! How bizarre!

I'm trying to remember the bio-oil but I'm just so exhausted by bedtime that I don't normally bother... I'm going to regret that later.

Kegals - Argh!! I did these every day last time and only a handful of times this go around! BAD ME! Help me remember girls! These things are important!

*Alice* - I'm glad you've finally gotten yourself a date! Your DH is just being daft. lol Being overweight is NOT the same as being pregnant. Yes you both have extra weight to carry around, but are his bones moving? Does he hurt after eating because baby is squishing up his stomach space? Does it feel like someone has hit him in the nether regions with a bat? Does he get dizzy when he stands up because of all the extra blood in his system? Is he starting to waddle from hips spreading? Is his dinner kicking him from the instead with a big ol'baby foot? *laughs* Not the same! You'd think after having 3 he'd have figured out that it's not exactly equal! :)

*ME:* I've gained 4lbs so far. (2 in the past 2 days?! I'm hoping baby had a growth spurt or something lol) I was 172 when I got pregnant (about 4lbs more than when I got pregnant with my first) and my goal is not to crest 200lbs.. because that would TOTALLY freak me out. 

Had a nightmare last night about the baby. I had a weird flap on my stomach that if you flipped open you could see the baby's face, and he wasn't developing right. :( The eyes were strange. I was having all these tests done and was really upset. Strangely enough I knew even in the dream that this flap thing wasn't normal and that was upsetting me too! Like a tiny kangaroo pouch. One time I opened it the baby was hungry and wanted to nurse.... even though it was only 18 weeks... on the other hand I'm feeling much closer to the baby this morning and can't wait to have my tiny little one in my arms. 

Felt a little bit of movement this morning. Similar to tiny dolphin flips in my belly. These big gaps between movement are not reassuring. Can't wait till my scan on Monday.. honestly, I'm really nervous though - as evidenced by my dreams!


----------



## myra

Becca- I know I've heard doing kegals is important, but I don't know why....what's the theory behind that and did it help you in y our last pregnancy?


----------



## alicecooper

dreams are weird sometimes, especially during pregnancy.

I've had some VERY peculiar dreams whilst pregnant.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad you finally got a date Alice! You go the day before me :)

As far as weight my last appt was at 15 weeks and I was down 4lbs from pre pregnancy weight. I'm pretty sure I've gained that back now though plus some probably cause I have been eating like crazy! I swear I have days where I just cannot get full


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*myra *- Super important! They help prevent incontinence. Help with pushing during labour. Helps everything bounce back faster. Never had issues with 'leaking' when sneezing after my first! This time I haven't done them and it's totally more of an issue. That said... I did just read this article... https://breakingmuscle.com/womens-fitness/stop-doing-kegels-real-pelvic-floor-advice-women-and-men 

So really... I'm going to keep doing the kegals but also endeavor to add squats into my 'labour readiness' routine! lol Trainers love squats because they work so many muscle groups. Especially if your form is correct. You'll really feel it the next couple of days. 

*Alice* - I preferred my dreams last time! There were a lot of erotic ones!! You can tell I'm way more nervous this time around. It's manifesting subconsciously... haha consciously too if I'm honest!

*ProudArmyWife* - I envy you! I really really wanted calzone last night. Hubby brought me home one... I didn't even eat all of it and I felt like I was going to bust! There's no room for food in my belly anymore. It all pushes up into my upper abdomen. It gets super hard and bloated and then I'm mad at myself for eating. Starving goes directly to over stuffed. Unpleasant. 

*ME:* I let Jessie choose from few shirts on etsy this morning. Should have known better than to show her a princess one... She was completely against all the cute animal versions as soon as she saw it. I'm going to order this one for her Monday after my 20 weeks ultrasound. (yup that's how paranoid I am. I want to make sure everything is okay before getting her even more excited and erm having her shirt tell random strangers.) -but with light brown hair-
https://img1.etsystatic.com/011/0/5594062/il_570xN.413476709_rlgx.jpg


----------



## Breadsticks

I am still under pre-pregnancy weight also. According to my scale at home, I'm down 4 lbs. My weight fluctuates a lot, but I was on the upper end of a normal BMI. My dr hasn't said exactly how much I should gain, but I'd like to stay under 35 lbs. Preferably a bit less since I was so close.to an overweight BMI which would put me ideally gaining 15-25 lbs. I am not overly concerned though. Mostly I just don't want to gain a lot and have complications arise because of it but if I gain more safely I won't mind. I think it would be awesome to get my body back right away but it won't kill me if it takes time. 

My husband puts lotion on my belly every night before bed. It is so relaxing and he likes to talk to the baby when he does it. It's a very nice massage and takes care of the itching :) I don't know what to expect with stretch marks. I have some from puberty on my hips but they aren't bad. I don't remember my mom getting them terribly with my little brother but it could just be my forgetfulness.

Alice, I'd be annoyed with my husband too! It's absolutely not the same lol. Some of us have lost weight and we are getting aches and pains from the pregnancy...it's not just about the weight gain. :haha: I'm glad you called in and got your scan taken care of! How frustrating though! At least it is all fixed now :) I hope it is a day that works well for you.

Pregnancy dreams are the weirdest! I feel like I'm having nightmares more often. But then again the happier dreams are so happy too. I frequently have to ask my husband if things really happened or not because they seem so real and sometimes contain conversations that would actually happen. 

I'm still feeling like crap, I am a bit more awake now that I had been earlier in the week but beyond that no other improvements. The wind is insane outside, it hasn't let up in over a day now. It is relaxing to listen to though. My husband went back to work today. He was also sick but his only lasted from Sunday night till Tuesday  He stayed home to rest and take care of me Monday and Tuesday and had the day off yesterday. It was nice to have him here to help me with things. I'm sure he's happy to get out of the house though, I know I am looking forward to it when I'm feeling better!

Can you believe it is February tomorrow?!?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Becca- I have some random days like that. Especially when I haven't been able to have a bowel movement in a couple days (tmi) I get very regular going every day in first tri and then second and third it all goes down hill and I barely go. Makes me very uncomfortable and gassy :haha:


----------



## Miss Bellum

I have no idea what weight I was before pregnancy, and dont know my current weight so I have no idea if I have gained or lost. I doubt I've lost any though. I dont really like to go by weight so I dont bother with scales at all. I prefer to go by how I feel & look. 

alicecooper - Glad you have finally got an appointment - how annoying that the paperwork went astray though


----------



## sue_88

I stepped on the scales tonight at the leisure centre and I've put on a total of 11 1/2 pounds since my pre-preg weight!

I have no idea what is normal to gain, I'm of normal weight, height etc so if anyone could shed any light if I'm on track?


----------



## tlh97990

Scorpio23 said:


> tlh97990: What a terrible boss. What is FMLA? Here in Australia its against the law to fire anyone who is pregnant. I told my manager that I was pregnant after needing three days off work at 11 weeks. I had some bleeding and needed tests/bed rest.
> 
> alicecooper: sorry to hear about the zero sympathy from DH. Men can hard to live with at times.
> 
> AFM: I have a dr's appt due next Monday. I'm excited to see my OB and ask questions. I wanted to ask you ladies what happened during your 15w/16w appointment? I wanted to prepare/educate myself as to what may happen.

FMLA is Family Medical Leave Act.. It's what we have to take to have job protected leave during illness, childbirth, or an extremely sick kid. Most employers require you to be employed for at least 1 year and have a certain amount of hours to qualify. Thankfully i qualify so i can't be fired for calling in. now i'm just worried that my boss is going to be watching my every move looking for another excuse to get rid of me. everyone has been treating me different since i've been so sick and unable to come in so when i finally do no one talks to me for a few days! its really aggravating!




alicecooper said:


> RIGHT I rang the hospital. Got passed around to 2 different departments before they finally put me through to the ultrasound department.
> 
> I was told that the ultrasound department hadn't been given any paperwork about me!
> No wonder I hadn't received a letter!
> 
> Anyway, I've now been put down for 2pm on 11th Feb for my 20 week scan (I'll be 20+4).
> 
> Geez!

i'm glad you finally got your scan date!!

afm on weight gain i've gained 5lbs since prepregnancy weight. i had just gotten down to what i weighed before becoming pregnant with my daughter when i found i was pregnant this time. luckily i got back down to it and wasn't still trying to lose! i started out at 130 during both pregnancies. with my daughter i was 207lbs the day before i delivered so i'm praying that doesn't happen again! i think by this point last time i had already gained 15 lbs so i guess so far so good :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

I have only gained about 1kg. My weight fluctuates 1-2kg normally anyhow even when I am not pregnant. I think I am doing better with weight than with DD I gained about 8kg in my first trimester. 
Becca...best kegal exercise with a toddler is playing giddyup horsey on my legs. Do that about 10-20 times each day and DD loves it!!


----------



## oneandtwo

I've gained about 11 1/2 lbs, I think. Hoping to gain at least 35lbs.

Oh, and my kids are freaking falling apart! Omg my middle boy has had a fever since.Tuesday for no reason, he is not ill and is acting perfectly fine. My oldest complained of his tongue hurting yesterday, and now hasnt eaten anything today because he says he cant taste it! What the hell?! Hopefully it all resolves over the weekend. The middle one has already missed two days of school this week.

My anatomy scan is on Tuesday, does anyone know how long they last? I didnt get one with my youngest son so its been some years since i've had one! A perinatologist is doing it, if that changes anything?


----------



## babyclements

Hope everyone is doing well! I still don't really feel pregnant! Totally different than with my first, he let me know every day one way or another!! Next appointment Feb 15th :) Get to see baba then, haven't had scan since dating scan at 8 weeks as I didn't know when we conceived - I had been BF'in my now almost 1 year old still and never had a period! So I am excited to see the change in size :D :D :D


----------



## Libbysmum

oneandtwo said:


> I've gained about 11 1/2 lbs, I think. Hoping to gain at least 35lbs.
> 
> Oh, and my kids are freaking falling apart! Omg my middle boy has had a fever since.Tuesday for no reason, he is not ill and is acting perfectly fine. My oldest complained of his tongue hurting yesterday, and now hasnt eaten anything today because he says he cant taste it! What the hell?! Hopefully it all resolves over the weekend. The middle one has already missed two days of school this week.
> 
> My anatomy scan is on Tuesday, does anyone know how long they last? I didnt get one with my youngest son so its been some years since i've had one! A perinatologist is doing it, if that changes anything?

I would allow at least an hour...they have to measure the head, tummy, legs and arms and spine etc.:thumbup: All the best! Hope your kids heal quickly!:flower:


----------



## junemomma09

I just realized today, that my anatomy scan is next Wednesday!!! :D I'm so excited and I can't wait!!


----------



## JJsmom

YAY!!! Not much longer til next Wednesday!! I can't believe it's already here!!

Today the doc office called and you could tell she was trying to figure out how to approach the subject. She said she was calling from the office about my appt on Wednesday the 6th. She asked if I was just getting an ultrasound or was it the full anatomy scan? I said it's the full anatomy. She was like ok, here's the deal....We screwed up on the doc's schedule. She won't be in the office until 10am. We can move your appt or you can come back the next day at the same time. I said I'm sorry, that won't work! My appt was scheduled at that time, it's not my fault you guys messed up her schedule! My finance's mom scheduled her time off to be able to attend this and we can't change it! She responded with, ok, how about this, You still come in at 8:30 for your ultrasound, go out and get some breakfast, then come back and see the doc at 10:15. So I was like, OK, so I can still do it at 8:30, but just have to wait around for the doc? She said yeah. WELL....now that's not a problem! I've had to wait a lot longer than an hour to see a doc before! So that's what I opted for. So that way nothing changed. whew!!

It's been a horrible day. My DS was so rude today it's unreal. He just found out how real mommy is getting and how mean mommy is getting! He's going to eventually want the nice mommy back but she wont' be back any time soon! so yesterday was his birthday and I let him stay up til 9 instead of 8 playing his new game we got him. This morning I didn't pay attention to the time so ended up waking him up 10 mins later than normal so he had to go on and get up instead of going back to sleep for 10 mins. He was rude and mouthy and when I ignored him (as that's what his counselor's tell me to do), he picked up a light bulb OH had left on a chair and proceeded to throw it onto my hardwood floor in front of my bedroom doorway which it smashed to a million pieces! I was barefoot and he better be lucky I was and that the glass was between us. This is just beyond ridiculous and he has lost everything and will now only get stuff when he earns it. Rules are changing in this house this weekend once OH and I decide on them and DS will have a LOT of chores! I'm tired of the attitude and that fact that he thinks he rules this roost. Here's to the beginning of change!!!!! CHEERS! LOL!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm back in hospital again getting rehydrated... Third times a charm right?!
Did get a cute scan pic of Moonbaby hanging out upside down!!
Drinking is so last season...
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/0F51AE96-BED4-4F56-A257-6A73B82C1AF7-21834-00000D46290F109F_zpsca98c5b9.jpg
Moonbaby upside down holding his wee hands
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/BFE1DD85-4464-4D8D-947C-6AA39BB339F9-21834-00000D45D2F0C9E7_zpsbfb45112.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

Eve!! Sorry to hear you are back in the hospital!!! I certainly hope your stay this time isn't very long! Great to see the pic of moonbaby!!! 

Well, there is a snow day today for DS! I have been fighting myself to see about calling in or not but there are wrecks everywhere as it's nothing but ice out there and when I came home last night I was sliding and it was just starting! I'm terrified to go in and drive on it but afraid my manager would question it. I'm just afraid with how ppl were driving yesterday like idiots that I will be in an accident and I'm scared to death of that because of baby. The reporter on tv is even having a hard time walking on the dirt!! I guess I'm just too worried about my job and how much I have to get done at work but there have been 2 girls out for quite of few days of the last week and I know I have stuff I need to get done. I asked OH why I'm so worried about it but others just call in no matter what.


----------



## mvosse

As far as weight gain, as of my 16 week appointment, I had only gained 2 lbs :( and yes this actually makes me sad, I've been trying to eat more. I'm not "allowed" to have a scale at home, because everyone always thinks I've got weight gaining issues. In all reality, I just get full really easy, and don't have much of an appetite, never really have. Hopefully on the 15th, I'll have gained more. Happy February, this is the month a bunch of us reach halfway!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks jjsmom, hope your trip to work was safe

I'm still 5lb lighter than my prepregnancy


----------



## alicecooper

so as of this morning I'm up 15lbs from pre-preg weight. *cries*

19+1


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aaisrie hope you get hydrated and released soon!

Alice my goodness that is an impressive bump!


----------



## sue_88

Oh Eve :( So sorry you are back in hospital! This baby is a little monkey! You're in the right place though.

Suck up those fluids!! Hope you are back on your feet soon xxx

Loving the bump Alice!!

mvoose, I am the same. Even though I live on my own, my parents and friends dont want me to have scales. I even got asked at work by someone if i was on a diet - ehh WHAT? Bloody chinese whispers.

What I was saying was that I struggle to get more food in than I am used to (eat usually 1000cals a day, if that)........which got shared round the office grrrr. Managed to change my diet though for higher cal foods (healthy too like avocados etc) which is why my weight has gone up!

JJ stay in if bad weather -don't risk it!! Hope DS is being more friendly now too.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Alright ladies, what parenting book(s) (not pregnancy, more baby-raising) do you swear by? I am reading "Bringing up bebe"... only on chapter 1 but am finding it really interesting...

I'm interested in finding a book that will help me set good habits right away when it comes to eating, sleeping etc


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

Been a while but hope to get on more often now. 
Alice love your baby bump!

Eve hope your well soon and you get all the fluids you need.

Really interesting you guys talking about weight gain I am slim ish and could never imagine eating an extra 300 cal a day for pregnancy but once my sickness passed I seem to have a bottomless Pitt of a stomach. Though I try to have healthier food during the day I eat quite healthy anyway but have my moments lol. Avocado and cashew nuts are great for healthy fats. I have out on about 10Ib since pregnancy.
Been feeling baby move much more in the last week it is lovely more like pulses now than flutters.


----------



## Breadsticks

Eve, I'm glad you got to see Moonbaby again but I wish it was under better circumstances! I hope you feel better very soon! :)

JJsmom, if you don't feel comfortable driving, I don't think you should go in. Either that or go in late if the roads are expected to be clear later.

Mvosse, I hate when people assume things like that! I feel like you right now, I am still under pre-pregnancy weight and I was thinking I would've gained by now! My nurse was really happy though that I had gained 2 lbs since my last appointment, putting me about 4 lbs under pre-pregnancy weight. I've been eating like crazy though, except this week from being sick, so I'm also hoping by my next appointment I'm up a bit. Though it is nice to still be able to wear my jeans, I thought I had outgrown them because I do look bigger but when I tried them on last weekend they fit fine.

Alice, kickass boots and bump!!

Sue, sometimes I wish people would just butt out! :haha: I have been accused of dieting issues...I've never even been on a diet! I don't get people sometimes.

Hopefulhoney, I don't know myself but I'd be interested to hear of any!

Lotus, glad you are well! I have always been an eater lol and it has definitely intensified with pregnancy! I hardly ever feel full. I try to not overeat and just base it on how much I'm actually eating instead of when I'm completely full, if I waited for that full feeling I'd never stop! :haha:

As for me, the antibiotics are kicking in! I'm still kinda weak and my asthma is acting up with the congestion but I feel better than I have all week so that's a start! I am scheduled to work tomorrow but it is only for 4 hours so I think it'll be alright and if I'm feeling super tired I'll be home a little after noon and can nap. 

I have been looking into stuff to do when we go to our private scan next weekend. I found a nice museum that we've never been to so I think we've decided we'll definitely do that. I also found out the museum has an IMAX theater and they will be showing the Hobbit that evening which we've been wanting to see...I'm super excited! And the tickets are very reasonably priced because they include the movie and general admission to the museum for not a whole lot more than what it would cost to see it in our local theater. I am thinking we will do that but the movie doesn't start till like 8:30PM so we might get a hotel so we don't have to drive an hour home near midnight. Not 100% sure on the hotel though because we'd have to find someone to stop by and feed/walk the pets twice.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Aaisrie *- sorry that you'd back in the hospital!! at least you get to lay still and not worry about stuff for a while?

*Alice* - no wonder you're such a torpedo at the end! You show super early! Like your body is saying, "I know we grow them big around here, let's get started building him a penthouse!" :D No doubt to the general public that you're expecting. I'm still in that... 'she's probably just fat' phase. lol

*Bread* - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better! Sounds like you've got a lovely weekend planned! My hubby is flying out on business for a week a couple hours after our scan. Heaven forbid anything is wrong!

*JJsmom *- Be strong! You can do it! :) *hugs* because it sounds like it's going to be a tough weekend!

ps. 18 weeks today! EEEEEE!


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> I've gained about 11 1/2 lbs, I think. Hoping to gain at least 35lbs.
> 
> Oh, and my kids are freaking falling apart! Omg my middle boy has had a fever since.Tuesday for no reason, he is not ill and is acting perfectly fine. My oldest complained of his tongue hurting yesterday, and now hasnt eaten anything today because he says he cant taste it! What the hell?! Hopefully it all resolves over the weekend. The middle one has already missed two days of school this week.
> 
> My anatomy scan is on Tuesday, does anyone know how long they last? I didnt get one with my youngest son so its been some years since i've had one! A perinatologist is doing it, if that changes anything?

for the anatomy scan my doctor has me schedule my ultrasound and i'll see the doctor directly after. my ultrasound is scheduled at 1 and doctors appt at 1:30 so im assuming it takes about 30minutes


----------



## JJsmom

I did decide on staying home. Glad I did! Seems like 3 other ladies called in today and that leaves only 4 left. Basically, it means my manager would have pushed me and stressed me out more than yesterday so this is much needed rest! :) We went to Wal-Mart to get some new cleaning supplies we needed and I've informed DS exactly what I expect of him today. His room will be completely cleaned out, toys and all! Then it will be organized and we'll go through the toys I told him to put into trash bags so we can figure out what he will keep and what will go to a new home. By the end of the day the only things left in his room will be the bed, dresser, and the tv that's on a stand. Once the toys are organized, they'll go back in his room and his chore for every day will be to clean his room/make his bed. Then we'll go from there with chores. He is going to get quite a few of them!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> I've gained about 11 1/2 lbs, I think. Hoping to gain at least 35lbs.
> 
> Oh, and my kids are freaking falling apart! Omg my middle boy has had a fever since.Tuesday for no reason, he is not ill and is acting perfectly fine. My oldest complained of his tongue hurting yesterday, and now hasnt eaten anything today because he says he cant taste it! What the hell?! Hopefully it all resolves over the weekend. The middle one has already missed two days of school this week.
> 
> My anatomy scan is on Tuesday, does anyone know how long they last? I didnt get one with my youngest son so its been some years since i've had one! A perinatologist is doing it, if that changes anything?
> 
> for the anatomy scan my doctor has me schedule my ultrasound and i'll see the doctor directly after. my ultrasound is scheduled at 1 and doctors appt at 1:30 so im assuming it takes about 30minutesClick to expand...

Hmm, thats interesting! I've never had an appt after a scan. My first two boys we were just told results at our next OB appt, dont remember the time difference, days at least. With my third I didnt even have one, my OB just scanned over him did a couple measurements, said "nothing looks unusal" and we were on our way :)

With this one here, the hospital I go to for OB and where I will be delivering does not have a peri at the faciility (they dont even have a nicu team or nursery in the labor and delivery, scares the crap out of me!!) I have to travel an hour away to a completely different doctor, its a civilian office whereas I go to a military one. and its a doctor that is doing the scan, not a tech. So im not sure as to how it is all going to work out? I was hoping I could get away with bringing my 21mo. a half hour would be a doable but I dont think an hour would be, his patience level isnt that high!

my next OB appt is a couple days after the scan, thats entirely concidental as I had the OB appt before i had scheduled the scan.


----------



## JJsmom

I also have an appointment after our scan. So I guess we'll get the results then too. But we have the scan at the doc office itself.


----------



## Breadsticks

My ultrasounds are also done at the clinic. I make the appointment with the ultrasound tech and then the doctor sees me immediately after.


----------



## tlh97990

yeah mine scan is also in the same office as my OB. i have an appointment right after just because im due for an appointment around that time anyway so its easier to just do it all the same day. i think the tech will tell me gender as far as i know if not at least ill find out a half hour later :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Mine is scheduled for an in office ultrasound at 9 and then the normal appointment with the doctor afterwards. Just combined my 18-20 week scan appointment with the normal 16-20 week checkup so I wouldn't have to go to the docs twice. 

I'll let you know how long mine takes on Monday. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/5F7E14CC-A2EB-41D0-BB76-C9A884E18514-22461-00000D98F96001FD_zpsa29e0727.jpg


----------



## Libbysmum

I feel less fat than I did last week...is that normal. Maybe the baby is hanging by my spine? I also have a lot of gas lately. It is really embarrassing. I am wondering if it is from the soda I drank last night. DD has bad nappy rash. We bought some cheaper disposables while we are away on holidays to use at my brothers house and I think she must have had a reaction to them or something? DH was kind enough to find a late night pharmacy to get some cream for her. Poor girl! Normally at home I'd just let it air out but bit different when you are away from home!


----------



## MissFox

Been super busy the last couple days. WOO HOO For my birthday on Sunday (also Superbowl).
Ate a giant bunch of grapes when I woke up from my nap this afternoon (I say that like I get them regularly lol) and then we got ready to go to town and get a hotel for the night (so we can relax and do fun stuff in town tomorrow) and we were heading to lunch (pizza buffet yummmm) and when I got out of the truck I puke all the grapes up. Still ate lunch though and it was yummy. 
Don' t think I shared my baby pic here so here are my 14 week bump pic and my scan from 13+2
 



Attached Files:







812780_569258363101580_1968142631_o.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9









775150_566318310062252_1026959807_o.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breadsticks

You ladies and your bumps, I'm so jealous! I can't wait to be visibly pregnant...close friends can tell but that's about it. 

Movement has definitely gotten stronger and more frequent. I feel baby every day now :D My poor husband, he really wants to feel baby and every time I tell him that squirming action is going on he puts his hand on my belly and rubs it. He knows he won't feel anything yet but it makes him happy when I can tell him that baby moves around more in response :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's so odd to me that some of you ladies have to wait to see the doc to find out what the gender is. It's amazing how care differs.

My doc office has in office ultrasound rooms. They have big flat screen TVs mounted on the wall so you can see a bigger scan picture which is awesome :) the tech will tell us the gender (if baby cooperates) and the. I have to go back for an appt with my midwife the following week. I wish we could have done it in the same day as its a 45min drive to get there. But it's worth it so ill deal :) 

So exciting that the process of finding out the gender will be starting for our July group :)


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies!! Glad everyone is doing well!! Hope you get out of the hospital soon Aaisrie!! 
Alice thats an awesome bump!!!

I have my 18 week anatomy scan on Wednesday!!! I'm really excited!!!


----------



## Anon Male

Breadsticks said:


> You ladies and your bumps, I'm so jealous! I can't wait to be visibly pregnant...close friends can tell but that's about it.
> 
> Movement has definitely gotten stronger and more frequent. I feel baby every day now :D My poor husband, he really wants to feel baby and every time I tell him that squirming action is going on he puts his hand on my belly and rubs it. He knows he won't feel anything yet but it makes him happy when I can tell him that baby moves around more in response :)

DW's bump is definitely visible now (it went from "is anything there?" to "everyone can tell" in the space of a week) but no movement detected yet (so she says). Funny how it all varies so much!


----------



## caro103

i saw old friends today and one i hadn't told i'm pregnant again. Her husband casually asked me 'whens the next one coming then!?'...my reply 'july' gobsmacked them both...guess i'm deffo not obviously pregnant then :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> i saw old friends today and one i hadn't told i'm pregnant again. Her husband casually asked me 'whens the next one coming then!?'...my reply 'july' gobsmacked them both...guess i'm deffo not obviously pregnant then :dohh:

:dohh: :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday tomorrow MissFox!!!!!

I was so excited today to see my tax refund in my bank account. I got to pay my tv off that I had through a rental place so that is one less bill a month!! I love being able to do that! Now....to pay for loads of wedding stuff! LOL! Once we find out on Wednesday what we're having, we'll be buying baby stuff too!!


----------



## donna noble

totally jealous of the bumps. i just look and feel fat and gross. and I'm too scared to tell people I'm pregnant so everyone probly thinks I'm fat and gross too.


----------



## Breadsticks

MissFox, any plans for your birthday tomorrow? :)

Anon Male, it IS crazy! I was very surprised to feel movement fairly early considering this is our first. I also thought I'd show sooner since I am an eater for sure :haha:

Caro, I don't think anyone would even think of it with me, I look like I do after a Thanksgiving meal anyway lol. 

JJsmom, yay tax refund!! I'm still waiting on a W-2 but I should have it soon. :) That is the BEST feeling when you pay something off and have one less bill per month!!

Donna, I doubt you look fat/gross, I bet you look lovely! We are hardest on ourselves. I have seen nothing but beautiful ladies and bumps not only in this thread but on the forum in general :)

As for me, my Hoosiers have a big game tonight! My husband and I are going to a friend's house to watch. It is way more important than the Super Bowl to our group :haha: I took a nap after work to ensure I can stay awake :)


----------



## tlh97990

so last time i was pregnant my OH's sister was about 10 weeks ahead of me. Right when she started telling people she was pregnant i found out i was pregnant and she was angry because she felt like i stole her thunder. OH and I weren't married at the time and def. weren't planning for a baby so it was a complete accident and coincidence that we ended up pregnant after she announced hers. well after she found out i was pregnant again she said she was going to go off her birth control and start trying to not try anymore. she told me OH today that she got her BFP this weekend. when i told her i was excited for her and it'll be so neat to have our two girls about 3 months apart in age and our next to babies will be the same she seemed like she expected me to mad and was almost hoping i would be! i'm not sure how to respond to it now because i'm not a person that feels like having babies should be competition but apparently she does (my sister does too but thats a whole nother story!!)

have any of you experienced this before?


----------



## JJsmom

tlh, sorry she is being like that!!

My cousin's wife is like that. The most our family has is 2 kids a piece, my sis and my other cousin has 2 boys. So she had to do her best to try to have a girl and we've heard that she had her sperm spun to guarantee a girl. She now has her girl, so they have 3 kids and have been married for 4 years. I have found out my other cousin's wife is now pregnant and I have a feeling that once she comes out (valentines day) that my other cousin's wife will try to get pregnant again. All three of her's has been "accidents." She has to have the most kids out of everyone in the family so I'm sure she'll have over 5 for sure. It's crazy how she is! Not one of my family is close with her. It's all about her and it's all a competition. She thinks she won because she had the first girl. She keeps her kids away from my family for the most part unless she just wants a sitter and her parents won't do it. Otherwise she's always at her parents house spending time with them. 

Breadsticks, Yes it definitely feels great when I pay a bill off and it's something less I have to worry about!


----------



## oneandtwo

Weirdest thing, I haven't had a huge belly really. Kind of small actually compared.to my other pregnancies. Earlier this evenini started having some.weird ab soreness, almost like too many sit UPS (I dont do sit UPS lol) and BAM my belly is now sticking out farther than my boobs! I sent a picture to dh and he was like wow you do have a huge belly now! 

Maybe a growth spurt? Or my abs finally.caved? I'd post thr picture but im missing pants in it lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello ladies hope you are all wel. 
.jealous of the bumps! 

Eve hope you are out if hospital soon! 

My ms stopped and has now come back worse. It is literally crippling. I am getting moaned at at work because I cant do the morning calls - I am a home carer. 

I am feeling so down they are making out I an faking it and just not going to bed early. I was in bed at 9.30 to get up at 6 kast night!


----------



## Jsmom5

Wow....lots to catch up on here. These pages sure grow fast lol. Hope everyone is doing well. Its exciting to see bumps & our anatomy scan happening & coming up. I can't wait for mine!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow tlh she sounds really petty. I don't know how I would deal with that. Probably just ignore it. If she wants it to be competition just let her compete with herself and make herself look like an ass. 

9 days till our gender scan :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caro103

can't believe anyone would get pregnant to kinda compete against other family. What a crazy thing to do!! babies are blooming hard work, lol!

we had a fun morning today, went to a little friends bday party from alex's nursery, omg you could tell when they'd all had sugar!!


----------



## Sparkles237

found out 2 weeks ago that we are having a boy. We booked a private gender scan at baby bond and they were brilliant, if i could go private for all my scans i would. the women were lovely and they had a big flat screen tv at the end of the bed so i could see him the whole time. They also took about 10 pictures most of them in 4D

This was at 16 weeks 1 day

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/missangel237/photo_zps2bd1622e.jpg


----------



## MissFox

Umm plans for today... pedicure, movie with the hubby and just hanging out. Maybe brunch and dinner that I don't have to cook lol. 
So we have the boy name picked if we have a boy and I'm trying to think of girl names that go with the middle name Jane. Any ideas?


----------



## tlh97990

JJsmom said:


> tlh, sorry she is being like that!!
> 
> My cousin's wife is like that. The most our family has is 2 kids a piece, my sis and my other cousin has 2 boys. So she had to do her best to try to have a girl and we've heard that she had her sperm spun to guarantee a girl. She now has her girl, so they have 3 kids and have been married for 4 years. I have found out my other cousin's wife is now pregnant and I have a feeling that once she comes out (valentines day) that my other cousin's wife will try to get pregnant again. All three of her's has been "accidents." She has to have the most kids out of everyone in the family so I'm sure she'll have over 5 for sure. It's crazy how she is! Not one of my family is close with her. It's all about her and it's all a competition. She thinks she won because she had the first girl. She keeps her kids away from my family for the most part unless she just wants a sitter and her parents won't do it. Otherwise she's always at her parents house spending time with them.
> 
> Breadsticks, Yes it definitely feels great when I pay a bill off and it's something less I have to worry about!

yeah my SIL has two stepkids 13 and 9. when she became pregnant last time it was really hard on her stepkids because shes that person that tells them she loves her baby the most and her baby is her favorite which i find disgusting to do to kids but she wont listen to anyone about it! i feel terrible for those stepkids with another one on the way im just hoping her husband doesn't leave her because of the way she treats his kids!


----------



## Jsmom5

Today we are going to my FIL's house for a huge superbowl party. Also celebrating our aunts birthday at the party, so it should be fun! Im not a fan of football, but i love socializing!!

Oh & my c-section is scheduled for July 15th at 9:30am!! (My due date is July 21st). I had my daughter a week earlier so i hope this works!


----------



## donna noble

holy cow how can they plan that so early?


----------



## tlh97990

that is exciting that you know a def. date for your baby to get here. i didn't know they scheduled them this far in advanced though


----------



## sue_88

Got my private gender scan in the morning!! I'm so excited!!

X


----------



## BeccaMichelle

MissFox - Happy Birthday! Mackenzie Jane? (My hubby won't let me use the name as it's his middle name.. but almost everything with 2 syllables will go with Jane)

*tlh97990 *- never been in that situation. but that's total rubbish! I'm excited if someone is due near me and would multiply that by a billion if it was family so the kids could have cousins close in age! The only cousin my 2 year old has is a 9 year old.

*Jsmom5* - wowzer! exciting to know for sure!

*sue_88* - I've got my scan in the morning too! but you're scan will be at least 5 hours before mine since I'm in EST. :) exciting! So nervous though as well since it's the anatomy scan.

AFM: My 2 week no throwing up record is over now :( I've been so woozy all weekend and then this morning up comes breakfast... blah. 

Looking forward to a superbowl party at a friend's place tonight, I'm not really big into football either but I love getting together with friends. I've got some buffalo chicken cooking and I've still got the veggies for the platter to dice up. Our friends have 3 teenage girls who our daughter is smitten with so she has tons of fun without me having to chase after her. It's great. :D


----------



## sue_88

Everyone having Superbowl parties - have a great time.

As much as I would love to wathc, far far far to late for me to stay up, I'd be up all night!

Good Luck Becca - I'm sure bubs will all be fine!


----------



## caro103

hope the scans all go well in the morning! can't wait to find out what you're all having!! xx


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> tlh, sorry she is being like that!!
> 
> My cousin's wife is like that. The most our family has is 2 kids a piece, my sis and my other cousin has 2 boys. So she had to do her best to try to have a girl and we've heard that she had her sperm spun to guarantee a girl. She now has her girl, so they have 3 kids and have been married for 4 years. I have found out my other cousin's wife is now pregnant and I have a feeling that once she comes out (valentines day) that my other cousin's wife will try to get pregnant again. All three of her's has been "accidents." She has to have the most kids out of everyone in the family so I'm sure she'll have over 5 for sure. It's crazy how she is! Not one of my family is close with her. It's all about her and it's all a competition. She thinks she won because she had the first girl. She keeps her kids away from my family for the most part unless she just wants a sitter and her parents won't do it. Otherwise she's always at her parents house spending time with them.
> 
> Breadsticks, Yes it definitely feels great when I pay a bill off and it's something less I have to worry about!
> 
> yeah my SIL has two stepkids 13 and 9. when she became pregnant last time it was really hard on her stepkids because shes that person that tells them she loves her baby the most and her baby is her favorite which i find disgusting to do to kids but she wont listen to anyone about it! i feel terrible for those stepkids with another one on the way im just hoping her husband doesn't leave her because of the way she treats his kids!Click to expand...

That's just sad! How could you treat children that way?!? Each child is precious in their own way, even if they aren't your kids! I know how they feel though, my son was treated that way by a previous boyfriend. Thankfully we never got married and I left that relationship because of that reason. It's very hard to watch your kids go through that. Hope she learns to treat them better!!


----------



## JJsmom

Jsmom, How exciting to already have your date set!!! It seems so far away but in reality, time is flying by!! I can't believe we're starting to get to the halfway point already!!!


----------



## tlh97990

i'm a pretty big football fan but i don't care for either team in the superbowl. i will still watch and cheer for the lesser of two evils :haha: i'm about to start making some rotel dip even though we're not goin anywhere or having anyone over, but i'm sure i'll eat most of it lol

my anatomy scan is scheduled for feb 25th and i'm so excited!! even though i've been sick so much i just can't wait to find out if its a little boy or girl. and i'm curious to see if that baking soda test was accurate!


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> i'm a pretty big football fan but i don't care for either team in the superbowl. i will still watch and cheer for the lesser of two evils :haha: i'm about to start making some rotel dip even though we're not goin anywhere or having anyone over, but i'm sure i'll eat most of it lol
> 
> my anatomy scan is scheduled for feb 25th and i'm so excited!! even though i've been sick so much i just can't wait to find out if its a little boy or girl. and i'm curious to see if that baking soda test was accurate!


Can't believe someone competed with you at getting pregnant. She would love a reaction from you so I wouldn't give her the satisfaction. In fact, be so over excitable and giddy about sharing 'this special time' that she gets even more worked up. That's how I would play it lol.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My dh is a hardcore 49ers fan so my house will be fairly noisy during the super bowl :haha: we are having pizza and wings so between that and super bowl commercials I'll be content watching football :)


----------



## sue_88

Well ladies (and the occasional male who drops by :) ) it is now 9pm here and I have reached my bed time.

I will report back early tomorrow to show you all my son, or my daughter!!

Have a wonderful night & parties with the superbowl all in US! I hope Beyonce is good!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

MissFox, sounds like a lovely birthday! :D 

tlh and JJsmom, that is insane! I honestly will never understand people who get jealous of other pregnant women like that. I would feel terrible knowing I was having children just to "one-up" someone else. Thankfully no one in our family is like that or I'd be getting into a lot of arguments with them :haha:

Jsmom, have fun at the Super Bowl party! I also did not know they scheduled so far in advance. It makes sense though!

Sue and Becca, so excited for your scans tomorrow! I can't wait to find out :D

We are not going to any parties or hosting one this year. We thought about having friends over to play games and just have it on in the background but with me being sick all week we decided it would be best not to. Especially since I am a little behind on homework and the downstairs is a wreck! :haha: My husband has been doing some cleaning but mostly rearranging so there is still a lot to do.

We had a lot of fun last night at my friend's house. The basketball game was amazing and it was great to see some of our friends since we haven't been out much lately. We will probably watch at least some of the game today just for fun but neither of us really care who wins. Neither team interests us but football is football so I don't mind watching :)


----------



## junemomma09

So excited to get off work tonight...I have an hour and half left! It's going by so slow. We have our anatomy scan in 3 days and we've picked our gender reveal party date!!! We will be revealing the sex of our baby march 9th!!!! I can't wait!!! It's going to be so hard not knowing. Well I'm trying to talk DH into Brayden for a boys name. We haven't agreed on anything for a boy. I kind of like it! I really liked Greyson but a close friend has already chosen that name and it would just be weird to name our son that. We've already picked Emma for a girl which is what my second cousin has chosen for her daughter. We're not super close though and live in different states. Plus we wanted that name before she announced they were using it.


----------



## Aaisrie

I got home!!!
I don't think I posted my bump pic from Friday
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/5F7E14CC-A2EB-41D0-BB76-C9A884E18514-22461-00000D98F96001FD_zpsa29e0727.jpg


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hi ladies. 
Just popping in to say all is well with me. Just busy at work and taking advantage of my appetite being back and eating out a bit. And spending time with friends again.
I've started to feel the baby move this week finally. And I'm getting a proper bump beyond the bloat!
I get tired in the evenings earlier than I expect. I'll try and catch up with the thread soon.
I hope you are all well. 
Hugs


----------



## oneandtwo

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-02-03141141-1_zps23e0d113.jpg

I went from fitting into a size 1 yesterday afternoon, to barely fitting into a size 5 today!! My stomach feels horribly stretched today.


----------



## tlh97990

im jealous of these definite bumps! i feel like i just look like i ate a big lunch or something i feel pregnant and ive been feeling the fluttering regularly now but i think strangers would just think im fat not pregnant!


----------



## JJsmom

Love the bump oneandtwo!!!!!!!!!! And what an adorable shar pei!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies, I am sorry I have not caught up fully on the posts- we just got home from our vacations down visiting my brother and his family. We caught a train home (14hrs) and got in around 5.30am this morning. Everyone is super tired. I have a bad cramp in my left leg...thinking it was from all the sitting. Trying to keep hydrated today.
We phoned around for our 18-20wk scan as I was unaware of the fees as with our DD it didn't cost us anything. Seems that's changed! We are booked for this Thursday morning but it is going to cost around $200. We apparently get a rebate from Medicare so am glad about that!
Glad you got home Eve!
All the best for the upcoming appointments ladies!


----------



## oneandtwo

Thanks JJsmom :) hes my baby. A total pain in the ass (not behavior wise, hes perfect in that aspect), but my baby!


----------



## pandaspot

Hi all 

I want to ask a question and have your opinions, I thought a couple of weeks ago I must be suffering from depression but now just think it's hormones? I originally thought it was depression as I have suffered in the past. I have a drs appointment tomorrow but now think he will think I am stupid

I originally made the appointment after me and oh went to his parents for the evening. I was fine to begin with, but soon shut off and didn't want to talk. I sat looking miserable until we went home. Oh was annoyed, I used to be so chatty when visiting but wasn't then. Or since with them, and tbh I haven't been with my own family. 

I have put it down too, I get sick of being asked the same questions by oh mother. How are you feeling? Are you feeling sick yet? Etc etc. the are you feeling sick bit really gets on my nerves, cause no at 16 weeks I am not going to start morning sickness, didn't have it before not going to start now. I also think I don't want to chat about myself or my feelings to anyone apart from oh. No one has ever been that interested before. 

I do sound a bit angry lol

In truth I feel fine, I just can't be bothered to answer tedious questions. I know they don't mean any harm, and they are excited but jeez. Now when oh says shall we go up on Friday, I think no but I haven't the heart to say what's getting to me. I feel excited for the baby, I can't wait for my life to change for the better, but I just don't want constant involvement from oh family or my family. 

And they insist on rubbing my tummy!!!!! Get off lol

I probably do have a bit of social anxiety but doesn't everyone? Plus I find people who have been drinking extremely tedious lol

I will mention it to dr tomorrow but my main reason for going now is my severe hip pain, I can't walk when I get an attack of it, whether I am in the street/park etc 

Sorry if I sound a bit angry or mad. Haven't been able to say any of that to anyone before, there is more but I edited it lol :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies,
Does anyone have a septed uterus?


----------



## Libbysmum

Scorpio is that the same as a tilted uterus or retraverted uterus? I have that...but apparently it is suppose to pop out like everyone else around 14wks so I am assuming it has but have no proof.
Panda...emotions can be crazy while pregnant. I hear you about the same old questions...it does get a bit monotonous. My mother keeps saying I should be feeling this or that or the other...yes she had 4 children but she doesn't know everything!
If I were you I would bring this stuff up with your doctor as I doubt they will think it is stupid...depression is something to watch for in pregnancy. A friend of mine said that's why most health insurance place pregnancy and mental health cover in the same category LOL.


----------



## sue_88

Well ladies, I'm having a baby girl!!!!

I'm so emotional and overwhelmed but so in love. She's perfect!!


----------



## NennaKay

Congratulations Sue! That is so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Panda, Yes your hormones could have everything to do with how you feel! Definitely tell your doc so they can understand how you're feeling! The questions do get very old! They are just trying to be sweet and ask how you're doing is all. You'll find out that once you're pregnant, everyone thinks they should ask you a million questions or tell you their opinion. The hands on the belly...I am with you on that one! Only people allowed to have their hands on my belly is OH and DS! This girl at work keeps wanting to put her hands on it and I flat out told her if she tries to put her hands on my belly I'm liable to smack the crap out of her hands. She had made the comment her hands would be on my belly all the time. So she keeps asking me if my belly is getting hard yet or still soft, I always respond with it's still soft so she don't attempt it. I'd hate to get into trouble for smacking her at work!


----------



## donna noble

I'm pretty depressed. mostly due to work but also the anxiety of losing the baby and the lonliness. i would have never guess pregnancy would be so lonely. i know some of that is just hormones but I'm just very sad alot of the time.


----------



## myra

Panda- it could be depression or equally hormones. I haven't been responding as promptly to texts/emails from friends checking in on me to see how I'm doing since I sometimes get tired of answering the question, "How are you doing?" 

The other day I got a text from a friend, who I hadn't responded to the first time she texted, asking how I was. OH was more than a bit surprised when I got angry and threw the phone down saying I was so tired of people asking. Then the hormones kicked in more and I started crying. Fun times! :winkwink: I'm lucky that OH handles my emotional roller coasters so well!

I know people are just concerned and being sweet & supportive, especially after the scare we had last month, so I feel ungrateful when I get annoyed.

Still worth talking to your doc about since sometimes all these hormones can lead to some depression.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats sue on your baby girl :flower:


----------



## pandaspot

Thanks for advice, I will talk to dr, I am sure it's nothing serious and the main thing I ought to grin and bare it, maybe my fuse is a lot shorter lol and I just don't want to be treated any differently tbh. 

Sorry your feeling so lonely Donna :( that makes me sad.


----------



## MissFox

I've cried the last 5 days and can't get myself out of it. My poor hubby. He doesn't know how to handle these emotions so he ends up getting angry or frustrated and that makes me worse. I feel had because I know with my daughter things didn't get better for us until a few months after her birth. I tried to tell my Dr I thought I had ppd and she said "oh honey everyone feels sad after they have a baby" but didn't acknowledge how miserable I was my entire pregnancy. It keeps me up at night with my anxiety and racing thoughts. The office I'm going to for my appointments actually offers councelling for pregnant women and seem more interested making sure mom is mentally OK through the entire process. I'm sorry you are going through this ladies. Pregnancy is a lonely time. I've recently lost my 2 best friends (set in stone yesterday when neither wished me a happy birthday) and that was rough. I now feel like my life is nothing but getting up, going ti work, errands and being stressed at home. I don't see it changing any time soon. I wish I could be that carefree pregnant lady but seems it just inst in the cards for me. 
My friends once told me that no matter the emotional rollercoaster being pregnant is to do your best to enjoy as much as you can of it. There is nothing like it. It is an amazing and beautiful gift and even when it is hard you are doing something's so amazing.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MissFox said:


> I've cried the last 5 days and can't get myself out of it. My poor hubby. He doesn't know how to handle these emotions so he ends up getting angry or frustrated and that makes me worse. I feel had because I know with my daughter things didn't get better for us until a few months after her birth. I tried to tell my Dr I thought I had ppd and she said "oh honey everyone feels sad after they have a baby" but didn't acknowledge how miserable I was my entire pregnancy. It keeps me up at night with my anxiety and racing thoughts. The office I'm going to for my appointments actually offers councelling for pregnant women and seem more interested making sure mom is mentally OK through the entire process. I'm sorry you are going through this ladies. Pregnancy is a lonely time. I've recently lost my 2 best friends (set in stone yesterday when neither wished me a happy birthday) and that was rough. I now feel like my life is nothing but getting up, going ti work, errands and being stressed at home. I don't see it changing any time soon. I wish I could be that carefree pregnant lady but seems it just inst in the cards for me.
> My friends once told me that no matter the emotional rollercoaster being pregnant is to do your best to enjoy as much as you can of it. There is nothing like it. It is an amazing and beautiful gift and even when it is hard you are doing something's so amazing.

hope your emotions gets back in wake i have these times and i try and remember it just me and being emotional and i tell my hubby to to ignore me for the time being and then he goes ok hun and is fine after that. 

[QUOTE:sue_88] Well ladies, I'm having a baby girl!!!!

I'm so emotional and overwhelmed but so in love. She's perfect!! [/QUOTE]

congrats un.... :)



afm- i am about to go to my doc appointment and we hope to find out today what we are having.... so excited and ready to be able to put a better identity to our little bean.


----------



## kaths101

Congratulations on your baby girl sue :happydance:


----------



## myra

MissFox said:


> I've cried the last 5 days and can't get myself out of it. My poor hubby. He doesn't know how to handle these emotions so he ends up getting angry or frustrated and that makes me worse. I feel had because I know with my daughter things didn't get better for us until a few months after her birth. I tried to tell my Dr I thought I had ppd and she said "oh honey everyone feels sad after they have a baby" but didn't acknowledge how miserable I was my entire pregnancy. It keeps me up at night with my anxiety and racing thoughts. The office I'm going to for my appointments actually offers councelling for pregnant women and seem more interested making sure mom is mentally OK through the entire process. I'm sorry you are going through this ladies. Pregnancy is a lonely time. I've recently lost my 2 best friends (set in stone yesterday when neither wished me a happy birthday) and that was rough. I now feel like my life is nothing but getting up, going ti work, errands and being stressed at home. I don't see it changing any time soon. I wish I could be that carefree pregnant lady but seems it just inst in the cards for me.
> My friends once told me that no matter the emotional rollercoaster being pregnant is to do your best to enjoy as much as you can of it. There is nothing like it. It is an amazing and beautiful gift and even when it is hard you are doing something's so amazing.

I'm sorry you're in such a rough patch right now. The good thing is it sound slike you're doctor's office will be more supportive and aware than your previous doctor. I'm glad you at least have that and I hope if you go to counseling that you find it helpful.

I've lost one of my closest friends during this pregnancy as well. I'm not sure why she has just stopped talking to me. I last called her back in the December- when the overnight doc I spoke with on the phone told me I was miscarrying. I called my friend after getting off the phone with the doc and left a voicemail asking if she might be able to spend time with me the next day so I didn't have to be alone if I did miscarry since OH would have to be away for part of the day. The next night she sent me an email saying she was sorry I was having a tough time and that she hoped everything was ok. That was her only response to me telling her I'd just been told I was going to miscarry! I was shocked at how impersonal it was and that she didn't even call me back...and I haven't heard from her since. A mutual friend said it might be because she wants to have a family too and isn't in a happy relationship. Whatever her explanation, if she ever choses to get back in touch, I don't feel like I could get past that and ever want to be friends again. That was the hardest and scariest 2 weeks in my life and she just walked away.


----------



## Miss Bellum

BeccaMichelle - hope all went well at the scan & your party

Aaisrie - Cute bump pic, glad you are out of the hospital x x

tsyhanochka - Glad all is going well, and great to hear you can finally feel movement. I can't wait to feel something! 

tlh97990 - I was thinking the same, and then my bump seemed to appear overnight! Maybe you will be the same. 

Libbysmum - Hope you enjoyed the holiday. Sucks that you have to pay for scans but at least you can claim it back from insurers. 

pandaspot - I would agree with libbysmum, worth bringing up with your doctor/midwife. It does get a bit tedious, when you keep getting the same questions over & over again. I just try to bear in mind most people are trying to show an interest and dont know how many times in one day you have been asked the same question! 

sue-88 - Congratulations on your little girl! x x 

donnanoble - Sorry to hear you feel sad, ope things get getter for you soon :hugs:

Missfox - Sorry things are tough at the moment, hope they get better soon x:hugs: 

Sw33tp3a - Hope all goes well at your scan x


----------



## Breadsticks

Junemomma, respect! I don't know that I could wait that long...I'm going crazy just knowing I have to wait until Saturday! 

Eve, fantastic bump! So happy you are home :happydance:

T, glad to hear that all is well with you! I love being able to eat again too lol. And feeling the baby move is excellent!

Oneandtwo, love your bump! That is crazy how quickly it happened!

tlh, I've been feeling that way too, but I think I'm finally starting to look more pregnant! :happydance:

Libbysmum, I hope your vacation was amazing! That is really exciting that you are having your scan this week :) I can't wait to hear the results!

Panda, it is definitely good that you are going to talk to your doctor! I have been diagnosed with depression in the past, I never took any medication but did therapy instead since the depression was triggered by events that were going on at the time. I hope your doctor is able to help you feel better. :hugs: I also don't think there is anything wrong with being annoyed by the constant questions. I do like talking about the baby/pregnancy with people but there are times where I just don't feel like it, there's nothing wrong with that! Especially when people are trying to give you "advice" or telling you what's going to happen, that is especially annoying!

Scorpio, not that I am aware of...

Sue, congratulations! :happydance: I very much like the name Millie Amanda that you have picked out. So sweet, I am very happy for you!

Donna, I hope you feel better! :hugs: Is there anyone near you that you can reach out to to help ease the loneliness? Big hugs to you!

Missfox, hugs to you! :hugs: I can't believe your doctor acted that way. Yes pregnancy can cause you to be more emotional but if you are sad a lot then they should help! I'm sorry your friends aren't being supportive either, that is really crappy of them! I hope you still had a great birthday yesterday despite your friend!

Sw33tp3a, I hope your appointment went well and I can't wait to hear if it's a little boy or girl! :)

Myra, that is insane that your friend acted like that! I'm sorry you had to deal with that. :hugs: I would be so hurt if that happened to me. There are a lot of things that teach us who our true friends are, I guess pregnancy is one of those things!

As for me, finally got back to classes this week. My professors are being great about my missed time so I'm happy about it. We booked our hotel for this weekend, originally we were just going to stay Saturday night but we decided might as well make it a whole weekend! I got a pretty good deal on the hotel room :thumbup: We're going to head out Friday night after my husband gets off work. We'll get dinner there at one of the German restaurants (we haven't had German food in a while!) and just relax. The gender scan is at 11:30 Saturday morning. After that we will go to the museum, I was able to get combination museum admission and IMAX tickets for that day. After the museum closes we'll probably go get dinner then the Hobbit starts around 8:30PM. I am just so excited!!! :happydance:

And I'm finally looking a bit pregnant! :haha: Here I am today at 18 weeks...

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130204_130625_zpsc2b84522.jpg


----------



## hopefulhoney

What beautiful bumps!
I am 18w1d (my ticker is a little off)... and I had a gorgeous bump all weekend. But this morning it seems to have hidden away somewhere, is this normal? Would love some replies :haha:


----------



## hopefulhoney

sue_88 said:


> Well ladies, I'm having a baby girl!!!!
> 
> I'm so emotional and overwhelmed but so in love. She's perfect!!

So excited for you! CONGRATS Sue!


----------



## mvosse

Congrats Sue I'm sure Millie is absolutely beautiful!!!!

Ohhh!!! Look at all the lovely bumps! I really should take a picture of mine.

Hormones kicked in last night, my poor OH! I made a comment about getting excited for late spring/early summer when I start to waddle, and he said "Honey, you are already starting to waddle a bit!" Instant tears, my crying I felt like a whale, and him getting me a bowl of ice cream, then cooking me a steak when we were still up at midnight because I couldn't stop crying. He was so confused..."I thought you wanted to waddle" Me: "Not at 18 weeks" It's funny now, wasn't so much last night.

5 more days until we see monkey!


----------



## oneandtwo

hopefulhoney said:


> What beautiful bumps!
> I am 18w1d (my ticker is a little off)... and I had a gorgeous bump all weekend. But this morning it seems to have hidden away somewhere, is this normal? Would love some replies :haha:

Ya I think its fairly common. Mine is very small in the morning, as I relax my muscles throughout the day it pops back out.


----------



## tlh97990

pandaspot said:


> Hi all
> 
> I want to ask a question and have your opinions, I thought a couple of weeks ago I must be suffering from depression but now just think it's hormones? I originally thought it was depression as I have suffered in the past. I have a drs appointment tomorrow but now think he will think I am stupid
> 
> I originally made the appointment after me and oh went to his parents for the evening. I was fine to begin with, but soon shut off and didn't want to talk. I sat looking miserable until we went home. Oh was annoyed, I used to be so chatty when visiting but wasn't then. Or since with them, and tbh I haven't been with my own family.
> 
> I have put it down too, I get sick of being asked the same questions by oh mother. How are you feeling? Are you feeling sick yet? Etc etc. the are you feeling sick bit really gets on my nerves, cause no at 16 weeks I am not going to start morning sickness, didn't have it before not going to start now. I also think I don't want to chat about myself or my feelings to anyone apart from oh. No one has ever been that interested before.
> 
> I do sound a bit angry lol
> 
> In truth I feel fine, I just can't be bothered to answer tedious questions. I know they don't mean any harm, and they are excited but jeez. Now when oh says shall we go up on Friday, I think no but I haven't the heart to say what's getting to me. I feel excited for the baby, I can't wait for my life to change for the better, but I just don't want constant involvement from oh family or my family.
> 
> And they insist on rubbing my tummy!!!!! Get off lol
> 
> I probably do have a bit of social anxiety but doesn't everyone? Plus I find people who have been drinking extremely tedious lol
> 
> I will mention it to dr tomorrow but my main reason for going now is my severe hip pain, I can't walk when I get an attack of it, whether I am in the street/park etc
> 
> Sorry if I sound a bit angry or mad. Haven't been able to say any of that to anyone before, there is more but I edited it lol :)

i don't think it'd be a bad idea just to bring it up to the doctor! i've been the same way though. i was off work all last week from being sick not sure if its pregnancy sickness or i caught a virus, but every day my mom would call and ask if i was feeling better and when i'd say no every day she'd say do you think its the baby or your sick. after the 6th day of her asking that i flipped out on her and then she got mad at me for being rude. i told her to just not talk to me while i'm pregnant then because i can't help it!




sue_88 said:


> Well ladies, I'm having a baby girl!!!!
> 
> I'm so emotional and overwhelmed but so in love. She's perfect!!

congratulations on your little girl!!!



Sw33tp3a said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> I've cried the last 5 days and can't get myself out of it. My poor hubby. He doesn't know how to handle these emotions so he ends up getting angry or frustrated and that makes me worse. I feel had because I know with my daughter things didn't get better for us until a few months after her birth. I tried to tell my Dr I thought I had ppd and she said "oh honey everyone feels sad after they have a baby" but didn't acknowledge how miserable I was my entire pregnancy. It keeps me up at night with my anxiety and racing thoughts. The office I'm going to for my appointments actually offers councelling for pregnant women and seem more interested making sure mom is mentally OK through the entire process. I'm sorry you are going through this ladies. Pregnancy is a lonely time. I've recently lost my 2 best friends (set in stone yesterday when neither wished me a happy birthday) and that was rough. I now feel like my life is nothing but getting up, going ti work, errands and being stressed at home. I don't see it changing any time soon. I wish I could be that carefree pregnant lady but seems it just inst in the cards for me.
> My friends once told me that no matter the emotional rollercoaster being pregnant is to do your best to enjoy as much as you can of it. There is nothing like it. It is an amazing and beautiful gift and even when it is hard you are doing something's so amazing.
> 
> hope your emotions gets back in wake i have these times and i try and remember it just me and being emotional and i tell my hubby to to ignore me for the time being and then he goes ok hun and is fine after that.
> 
> [QUOTE:sue_88] Well ladies, I'm having a baby girl!!!!
> 
> I'm so emotional and overwhelmed but so in love. She's perfect!!Click to expand...

congrats un.... :)



afm- i am about to go to my doc appointment and we hope to find out today what we are having.... so excited and ready to be able to put a better identity to our little bean.[/QUOTE]

good luck at your appt hopefully you find out if its a boy or girl!!


afm we've had quite a hectic day. woke up to a neighbor ringing our doorbell to tell us the light connected the sewage pump was on and we should call a plumber before running water or flushing toilets. my hubby kept yelling at me for having to pee every 20 minutes but i couldnt help it so i just had to let it sit instead of flushing each time :( thankfully everything is fixed now but unfortunately it cost $900!!! maintaining a house is expensive when you're not renting!! 

during that fiasco i had to take my daughter to the doctor for her 15 month wellness check. apparently she's extremely advanced for her age :happydance: she told the doctor "thank you" after the doctor handed her something. her dr was shocked that she said it and knew when to say it! i must say i'm one proud momma!!


----------



## caro103

congrats on a little girl sue!!

tlh sorry today was so expensive :/

our move has been delayed until the beginning of march :(, was meant to be next week! grrr. I wish our buyers would just pull their fingers out and get stuff sorted!!


----------



## kaths101

mvosse said:


> Congrats Sue I'm sure Millie is absolutely beautiful!!!!
> 
> Ohhh!!! Look at all the lovely bumps! I really should take a picture of mine.
> 
> Hormones kicked in last night, my poor OH! I made a comment about getting excited for late spring/early summer when I start to waddle, and he said "Honey, you are already starting to waddle a bit!" Instant tears, my crying I felt like a whale, and him getting me a bowl of ice cream, then cooking me a steak when we were still up at midnight because I couldn't stop crying. He was so confused..."I thought you wanted to waddle" Me: "Not at 18 weeks" It's funny now, wasn't so much last night.
> 
> 5 more days until we see monkey!

Sorry but that's soo funny :haha:
I'd be the same. Men can never say the right thing!


----------



## Libbysmum

DD was happily watching Peppa pig this morning and turned around to talk to me and I noticed she had cheese all over her face! Hilarious. I sent her to DH to clean up. Off to playgroup this morning then on with chores and loads of "holiday" laundry.


----------



## myra

Congrats, Sue!!!

I can't wait to find out what all of you are having- this is set to be an exciting month as everyone's big news rolls in!! And for those of you staying team yellow, I guess I'll just have to wait for July on that news from you :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having. 
its a .......... :pink:
my intuition was right all along. :) 
we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist. 
so ecstatic.


----------



## kaths101

Sw33tp3a said:


> we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having.
> its a .......... :pink:
> my intuition was right all along. :)
> we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist.
> so ecstatic.

Congratulations on your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

lol and I'm scared to death!! :happydance:


----------



## Breadsticks

Hopefulhoney, I swear my bump was bigger yesterday! :haha: Some days my jeans definitely feel tighter than others.

Mvosse, that is so funny! I'm sure it wasn't last night though lol. I did have one night where I really wanted a frosty from Wendy's so my husband got me one. On his way in he slipped on ice and spilled the frosty everywhere...I cried and didn't even ask if he was OK until like 15 minutes later :blush: 

tlh, sorry about those massive repair costs! That really stinks. But yay for a great check-up for your daughter! I don't blame you for being proud, what a little sweetie!

Caro, sorry about the delay in moving! I would be really frustrated too. :growlmad: Any chance that it may not take till March? Luckily February is a short month :hugs:

Sw33tp3a, congratulations on your little girl! :happydance: That's really cool that your gut feeling was right. I keep thinking boy but then I think I'm crazy lol, maybe I'm not?

Becca, congratulations on your blue bundle! :happydance: Your daughter is adorable as always, love the blue dress and balloons!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on the little girl Sweetpea! 
Yay Becca on the boy! I am sure you will all adapt. I have a feeling this one is a boy will find out in 2 days...can hardly wait! I really don't mind if I have another girl but I am sure DH would LOVE a son.


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats Sue!

I'm pretty upset right now as the DH and I aren't getting along at the moment. It just scares me because I worry my marriage will one day fail. I just feel like there are certain things/behaviors I cannot and won't tolerate but he refuses to change them. :-(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Congrats Becca!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sw33tp3a said:


> Congrats Becca!!!

backatcha!!

I think I might be starting to come around to the idea of a boy.. I'm just kinda sad because my daughter was so in love with the idea of a baby girl. She kept telling everyone it was going to be a baby girl 'just like me and mommy' I know there was nothing I could do but I feel like I've let her down...


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Sweetpea and becca!!!! How exciting we're having so many gender scans coming up!! 2 more sleeps and we have ours!!!! I'm getting ready to hit the hay now!

But a quick vent...today has been a horrid day! It wasn't too bad until this afternoon when my manager called me into her office. She gave me an "informal write up" which I still had to sign for the simple fact that I have not had ANY time to label my desk how she apparently wants it. She wants my entire desk labeled for my work and I don't know how else to label it!! I had 2 different terminals and the inbox for paperwork was labeled for each, and people would just throw stuff in them and I always had to separate them. She said I do great work and it has nothing to do with that but if I don't label my desk like it should be then I'll have a formal right up. 

The ONLY reason I haven't had time to do any other form of labeling like my actual files in my drawer, is because a lot of people have been out of the office in the last month and she has piled all of their work on top of mine! I even told her this and I think it's ridiculous I'm getting into trouble when I was there to do everyone else's work while the other ladies that could have helped just sat around doing nothing but talking. I work my rear off for that company and get crapped on! It's so ridiculous! I HATE this company! 

I had to call in last Friday because DS had a snow day and because of that, I get wrote up for not having my desk labeled according to them. I had text another coworker what was where on my desk and she told me today when she got into work that our supervisor had everything scattered across my desk and said she don't know what's what. Well heck....how could she not know when all my paperwork was in my inbox????? UGHHHH!!! So she complains to my manger and I get wrote up. Sorry, I know I said that multiple times but I haven't had a write up in over 10 years when I was in my young days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I probably won't get over this any time soon because every time I think about it I end up crying over it. I think it's just stupid to get wrote up about a couple of labels. So tomorrow instead of working, I'm labeling everything and they can't say a word about me not working because I'm doing what they told me to about labeling. Sorry the rant was a bit longer than expected due to my feelings coming back up again. Hope you guys have a good night! I'm going to crash so I don't have to think about it again.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

good luck on finding out JJ


----------



## Sw33tp3a

she is facing forward. 

pointing to the girl parts... def. nothing dangling there.lol.


----------



## alannadee

Congrats to those who have found out what they are having!! I have to wait until 19th feb and it seems like ages off!! But it really isn't that long now!

I had a really strange moment last night, I started leaking milk!! Just a small amount from one side! Is that normal?


----------



## Libbysmum

yes alana it is one of the many joys of pregnancy...it may be that your body was feeling a bit too warm...sometimes happens after a hot shower etc. Or after DTD or that kind of thing. Just give them a little massage and if it's bothering you get some breast pads and maybe a sleep bra? My nipples been super sensitive and DH thinks it's hilarious to play with them. I keep telling him they're sensitive right now and leave them alone...lol
Poor guy gets no love these days.


----------



## Libbysmum

https://www.breastfeeding.asn.au/bf-info/your-baby-arrives/choosing-maternity-bra


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats sweet pea and becca :)

I lost track of the thread so just kinda skimmed through but will try to catch up later. 
I feel like I have a good bump going on now and I love it :) ill try to post a picture later. 
Baby is starting to kick hard enough that if I set things on my belly they start to jump all around :haha: I love it. Still haven't been able to time it right for dh to feel the baby move yet but we will :) 19 weeks today only 1 more week to the halfway point and our big ultrasound!! Eeekk I'm so excited I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## myra

junemomma09 said:


> Congrats Sue!
> 
> I'm pretty upset right now as the DH and I aren't getting along at the moment. It just scares me because I worry my marriage will one day fail. I just feel like there are certain things/behaviors I cannot and won't tolerate but he refuses to change them. :-(

I'm sorry. That's the last thing you should even have to be worrying about right now! People usually talk about all the great sides of pregnancy but don't often mention how stressful it can be on couples. OH and I have had our moment during this pregnancy, even though we usually have a solid and really wonderful relationship. In one really irrational argument about the stupidest thing, he said that he wasn't sure about the future of this relationship. I was shocked and so upset. We never even argued before getting pregnant. Once we slept on it, we were able to have a rational conversation and after a bit even joke about the silliness of the argument. 

I don't know what are the issues/behaviors with your DH, but I've heard from some others that their formerly irresponsible/immature spouses had a really wonderful shift once they actually became dads.

Good luck! I'm hope things settle down for you two sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## myra

ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats sweet pea and becca :)
> 
> I lost track of the thread so just kinda skimmed through but will try to catch up later.
> I feel like I have a good bump going on now and I love it :) ill try to post a picture later.
> Baby is starting to kick hard enough that if I set things on my belly they start to jump all around :haha: I love it. Still haven't been able to time it right for dh to feel the baby move yet but we will :) 19 weeks today only 1 more week to the halfway point and our big ultrasound!! Eeekk I'm so excited I can't wait :happydance:

That's so exciting! I can't wait til my little one starts doing that. His movements are still so faint and very LOW down. At my last ultrasound, he was laying on his side with his head by my right hip bone and his legs stretched down to the other side. I think he tends to hang out down there since I only feel him kick/punch low down....one day he'll be big enough to move my belly! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Here's my 19 week bump :flower:

Excuse the bud light pajama pants :blush: they are dh's and just soooo comfy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sw33tp3a

army wife cute bump love the PJs i want to go get a few comfy ones.


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife said:


> Here's my 19 week bump :flower:
> 
> Excuse the bud light pajama pants :blush: they are dh's and just soooo comfy :haha:

I love your bump! :D I also love to steal my husband's PJs! They are way more comfortable than mine since mine are getting tighter. My mom knows this so for Christmas she gave us one pair of men's large Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle PJs...she said they are for both of us but he has never worn them because I always have them on! :haha:

I am having a nice relaxing morning :thumbup: Normally I work 7:30AM-2PM but we don't have any interns at the clinic today so I got the morning off :happydance: I do have class at 2:30PM but it is the History of Motherhood intensive writing course which is a lot of fun because in class it is a discussion of the readings we had done over the week. This week was on birthing and the use of midwives. We had to read select chapters from the book Baby Catcher by Peggy Vincent. We ended up reading nearly the entire novel and I thought it was really good! I definitely recommend it.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks ladies :) I love these pjs I bought them for dh years ago but he's hardly ever had them because I always have them on :haha: I practically lived in them my first pregnancy lol

Breadsticks that class sounds interesting. I have class today too....boo lol it's a two-hour pharmacology class. Learning how to give dosages etc. Not much fun but an important part of nursing lol


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife said:


> Breadsticks that class sounds interesting. I have class today too....boo lol it's a two-hour pharmacology class. Learning how to give dosages etc. Not much fun but an important part of nursing lol

It really is! I am a bio major so it is completely not the type of class I am used to taking :haha: but I am really enjoying it. Have fun in class :D

So much for my relaxing morning :dohh: After I posted I realized one of my cats hadn't greeted me at all this morning. Not a huge deal, he's really sweet and all but sometimes he's curled up asleep somewhere and doesn't bother to get up. Anyway, I called him and he didn't come right away so I figured something was up. I got a bag of cat treats and shook it (he's a little fatty so he freaks out usually) and he still didn't come. I texted my husband and asked him when the last time he saw him was and he said he fed them before leaving for work, took the dog out, and that was the last he saw him. So I go running outside and searched ALL over, couldn't find him. :cry: My husband called me and said he was coming home, it was lunchtime anyway and he gets an hour break but he told his boss he may be longer and possibly would take the rest of the day off. I continue searching and he drives to the complex next to us to see if he was hiding over there, no luck. He comes home and starts a walk-around and literally 5 seconds after he goes outside he finds him! My poor kitty was on our neighbors patio wedged in the corner hiding under an open bag of soil and canvas from lawn furniture. I don't know how I missed him but my husband said he was buried underneath it all and when I went to help him get him out he had to lift a bunch of stuff up to get to him. I am relieved we found him, of course now all he wants to do is snuggle lol but I have to leave and my husband went back to work.

Well, that's hopefully all the excitement I'll have for the day :haha:


----------



## sue_88

As promised, here is my beautiful baby girl..... :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









Millie4D.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6









baby1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. 

A lady at work told me that my tummy was moving independently of my hips now! I've felt a bit self conscious all day and I'm still not entirely sure what she meant by it ? 



junemomma09 said:


> Congrats Sue!
> 
> I'm pretty upset right now as the DH and I aren't getting along at the moment. It just scares me because I worry my marriage will one day fail. I just feel like there are certain things/behaviors I cannot and won't tolerate but he refuses to change them. :-(

Sorry to hear that hon :hugs: Hopefully its just a bad patch, and you can work thing out x Has he always had the behaviors you cant tolerate or have they started recently? 




JJsmom said:


> Congrats Sweetpea and becca!!!! How exciting we're having so many gender scans coming up!! 2 more sleeps and we have ours!!!! I'm getting ready to hit the hay now!
> 
> But a quick vent...today has been a horrid day! It wasn't too bad until this afternoon when my manager called me into her office. She gave me an "informal write up" which I still had to sign for the simple fact that I have not had ANY time to label my desk how she apparently wants it. She wants my entire desk labeled for my work and I don't know how else to label it!! I had 2 different terminals and the inbox for paperwork was labeled for each, and people would just throw stuff in them and I always had to separate them. She said I do great work and it has nothing to do with that but if I don't label my desk like it should be then I'll have a formal right up.
> t was a bit longer than expected due to my feelings coming back up again. Hope you guys have a good night! I'm going to crash so I don't have to think about it again.

Sounds like a really rough day, and that your manager really doesnt have enough to do if labelling desks is her priority. Hope it gets resolved soon :hugs:



alannadee said:


> Congrats to those who have found out what they are having!! I have to wait until 19th feb and it seems like ages off!! But it really isn't that long now!
> 
> I had a really strange moment last night, I started leaking milk!! Just a small amount from one side! Is that normal?

Ours is the day before, and it does seem like ages doesn't it? 



Breadsticks said:


> It really is! I am a bio major so it is completely not the type of class I am used to taking :haha: but I am really enjoying it. Have fun in class :D
> h
> 
> Well, that's hopefully all the excitement I'll have for the day :haha:

Poor kitty! What a horrible adventure for him. Glad you found him and he is safe & well x


----------



## oneandtwo

Had our anatomy scan today!!! and GUESS WHAT?!?!?!

Baby boy #4 is actually OUR FIRST DAUGHTER!!!! The 15week ultrasound was wrong, she is all girl and we are SOOO excited! I knew they were wrong, and even had my husband conivnced that he was actually a she and I was totally right. OMG I am so excited, and my sons are over the moon that they get a sister!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh how wonderful oneandtwo! A blessing I am sure! She is very lucky to have such great big brothers to welcome her into this world!

Congrats Sue- what lovely U/S pictures! I am having an U/S tomorrow morning! We phoned around a few places to see what was on offer. We wanted to be sure to get lots of photos and a CD. Plus we didn't want to wait weeks and weeks. Would rather have it sooner than later. DH was on the phone to about 3 places and I was on the phone to another 3 or 4 places. We made temporary bookings with 3 and then canceled the ones we decided were not for us. I am going to have my scheduled 4 week appointment with the GP today and get a referral letter for the U/S...the hospital gave us one but I am not sure if we can get the rebate with it but I do know the GP one you can get the rebate so I figured may as well get it just in case. Am taking DD to another playgroup today as I am not completely happy with the one she currently attends. It is another 5min drive from our house but hopefully she will like it.


----------



## caro103

Congrats on the pink bump sweetpea!! and blue becca!! :D



Breadsticks said:
 

> Hopefulhoney, I swear my bump was bigger yesterday! :haha: Some days my jeans definitely feel tighter than others.
> 
> Caro, sorry about the delay in moving! I would be really frustrated too. :growlmad: Any chance that it may not take till March? Luckily February is a short month :hugs:

nope, seems it'll be march, grr! oh well! fx'ed they'll exchange at least soon then i can relax a bit as it'll cost them £1000's if they pulled out after exchanging!



JJsmom said:


> Congrats Sweetpea and becca!!!! How exciting we're having so many gender scans coming up!! 2 more sleeps and we have ours!!!! I'm getting ready to hit the hay now!
> 
> But a quick vent...today has been a horrid day! It wasn't too bad until this afternoon when my manager called me into her office. She gave me an "informal write up" which I still had to sign for the simple fact that I have not had ANY time to label my desk how she apparently wants it. She wants my entire desk labeled for my work and I don't know how else to label it!! I had 2 different terminals and the inbox for paperwork was labeled for each, and people would just throw stuff in them and I always had to separate them. She said I do great work and it has nothing to do with that but if I don't label my desk like it should be then I'll have a formal right up.
> 
> The ONLY reason I haven't had time to do any other form of labeling like my actual files in my drawer, is because a lot of people have been out of the office in the last month and she has piled all of their work on top of mine! I even told her this and I think it's ridiculous I'm getting into trouble when I was there to do everyone else's work while the other ladies that could have helped just sat around doing nothing but talking. I work my rear off for that company and get crapped on! It's so ridiculous! I HATE this company!
> 
> I had to call in last Friday because DS had a snow day and because of that, I get wrote up for not having my desk labeled according to them. I had text another coworker what was where on my desk and she told me today when she got into work that our supervisor had everything scattered across my desk and said she don't know what's what. Well heck....how could she not know when all my paperwork was in my inbox????? UGHHHH!!! So she complains to my manger and I get wrote up. Sorry, I know I said that multiple times but I haven't had a write up in over 10 years when I was in my young days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I probably won't get over this any time soon because every time I think about it I end up crying over it. I think it's just stupid to get wrote up about a couple of labels. So tomorrow instead of working, I'm labeling everything and they can't say a word about me not working because I'm doing what they told me to about labeling. Sorry the rant was a bit longer than expected due to my feelings coming back up again. Hope you guys have a good night! I'm going to crash so I don't have to think about it again.

that is sooo unreasonable of your employers! :hugs: hun



oneandtwo said:


> Had our anatomy scan today!!! and GUESS WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Baby boy #4 is actually OUR FIRST DAUGHTER!!!! The 15week ultrasound was wrong, she is all girl and we are SOOO excited! I knew they were wrong, and even had my husband conivnced that he was actually a she and I was totally right. OMG I am so excited, and my sons are over the moon that they get a sister!!

OMG!!! fantastic news! bet you can't believe it! how have all those negative people reacted that were mean when you announced you were having a 4th boy before? i've never heard of them mistaking it that way round before! heard little girls turning into boys a fair bit, amazing to have a boy actually be a girl :D xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue those are beautiful scan pics!

One and two big congrats on your pink bump :) how wonderful


----------



## oneandtwo

caro103 said:


> Congrats on the pink bump sweetpea!! and blue becca!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Hopefulhoney, I swear my bump was bigger yesterday! :haha: Some days my jeans definitely feel tighter than others.
> 
> Caro, sorry about the delay in moving! I would be really frustrated too. :growlmad: Any chance that it may not take till March? Luckily February is a short month :hugs:
> 
> nope, seems it'll be march, grr! oh well! fx'ed they'll exchange at least soon then i can relax a bit as it'll cost them £1000's if they pulled out after exchanging!
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sweetpea and becca!!!! How exciting we're having so many gender scans coming up!! 2 more sleeps and we have ours!!!! I'm getting ready to hit the hay now!
> 
> But a quick vent...today has been a horrid day! It wasn't too bad until this afternoon when my manager called me into her office. She gave me an "informal write up" which I still had to sign for the simple fact that I have not had ANY time to label my desk how she apparently wants it. She wants my entire desk labeled for my work and I don't know how else to label it!! I had 2 different terminals and the inbox for paperwork was labeled for each, and people would just throw stuff in them and I always had to separate them. She said I do great work and it has nothing to do with that but if I don't label my desk like it should be then I'll have a formal right up.
> 
> The ONLY reason I haven't had time to do any other form of labeling like my actual files in my drawer, is because a lot of people have been out of the office in the last month and she has piled all of their work on top of mine! I even told her this and I think it's ridiculous I'm getting into trouble when I was there to do everyone else's work while the other ladies that could have helped just sat around doing nothing but talking. I work my rear off for that company and get crapped on! It's so ridiculous! I HATE this company!
> 
> I had to call in last Friday because DS had a snow day and because of that, I get wrote up for not having my desk labeled according to them. I had text another coworker what was where on my desk and she told me today when she got into work that our supervisor had everything scattered across my desk and said she don't know what's what. Well heck....how could she not know when all my paperwork was in my inbox????? UGHHHH!!! So she complains to my manger and I get wrote up. Sorry, I know I said that multiple times but I haven't had a write up in over 10 years when I was in my young days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I probably won't get over this any time soon because every time I think about it I end up crying over it. I think it's just stupid to get wrote up about a couple of labels. So tomorrow instead of working, I'm labeling everything and they can't say a word about me not working because I'm doing what they told me to about labeling. Sorry the rant was a bit longer than expected due to my feelings coming back up again. Hope you guys have a good night! I'm going to crash so I don't have to think about it again.Click to expand...
> 
> that is sooo unreasonable of your employers! :hugs: hun
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Had our anatomy scan today!!! and GUESS WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Baby boy #4 is actually OUR FIRST DAUGHTER!!!! The 15week ultrasound was wrong, she is all girl and we are SOOO excited! I knew they were wrong, and even had my husband conivnced that he was actually a she and I was totally right. OMG I am so excited, and my sons are over the moon that they get a sister!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! fantastic news! bet you can't believe it! how have all those negative people reacted that were mean when you announced you were having a 4th boy before? i've never heard of them mistaking it that way round before! heard little girls turning into boys a fair bit, amazing to have a boy actually be a girl :D xxClick to expand...

They arent so negative now!! Its the first granddaughter on my husbands side so every one is very excited! The perinatologist told me that the gender place I went to is wrong ALOT and apparently cant distinguish the difference between swollen girl parts and boy parts. The tech and peri seemed really annoyed that they told me the wrong gender! I am SOOO excited, I knew my gut feeling was right I thought SO strongly it was a girl from the very beginning. So glad im not crazy LOL

Here are the pictures we got of her!

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-02-05133939_zps3483d9f6.jpg

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-02-05133924_zps730b0772.jpg

She loved to have her mouth open! It looked like she was gabbing away in there on many occassions!
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-02-05134137_zpsd54f4c65.jpg

it is SO weird to say she/her LOL:happydance:


----------



## kaths101

alannadee said:


> Congrats to those who have found out what they are having!! I have to wait until 19th feb and it seems like ages off!! But it really isn't that long now!
> 
> I had a really strange moment last night, I started leaking milk!! Just a small amount from one side! Is that normal?

I'm the 19th too :happydance: 2 weeks today!! We can wait it out together! 
And yes milk is normal!


----------



## tlh97990

Sw33tp3a said:


> we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having.
> its a .......... :pink:
> my intuition was right all along. :)
> we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist.
> so ecstatic.

congrats on your pink bump!!!



BeccaMichelle said:


> lol and I'm scared to death!! :happydance:


congrats on your boy becca that's so exciting!!!



JJsmom said:


> Congrats Sweetpea and becca!!!! How exciting we're having so many gender scans coming up!! 2 more sleeps and we have ours!!!! I'm getting ready to hit the hay now!
> 
> But a quick vent...today has been a horrid day! It wasn't too bad until this afternoon when my manager called me into her office. She gave me an "informal write up" which I still had to sign for the simple fact that I have not had ANY time to label my desk how she apparently wants it. She wants my entire desk labeled for my work and I don't know how else to label it!! I had 2 different terminals and the inbox for paperwork was labeled for each, and people would just throw stuff in them and I always had to separate them. She said I do great work and it has nothing to do with that but if I don't label my desk like it should be then I'll have a formal right up.
> 
> The ONLY reason I haven't had time to do any other form of labeling like my actual files in my drawer, is because a lot of people have been out of the office in the last month and she has piled all of their work on top of mine! I even told her this and I think it's ridiculous I'm getting into trouble when I was there to do everyone else's work while the other ladies that could have helped just sat around doing nothing but talking. I work my rear off for that company and get crapped on! It's so ridiculous! I HATE this company!
> 
> I had to call in last Friday because DS had a snow day and because of that, I get wrote up for not having my desk labeled according to them. I had text another coworker what was where on my desk and she told me today when she got into work that our supervisor had everything scattered across my desk and said she don't know what's what. Well heck....how could she not know when all my paperwork was in my inbox????? UGHHHH!!! So she complains to my manger and I get wrote up. Sorry, I know I said that multiple times but I haven't had a write up in over 10 years when I was in my young days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I probably won't get over this any time soon because every time I think about it I end up crying over it. I think it's just stupid to get wrote up about a couple of labels. So tomorrow instead of working, I'm labeling everything and they can't say a word about me not working because I'm doing what they told me to about labeling. Sorry the rant was a bit longer than expected due to my feelings coming back up again. Hope you guys have a good night! I'm going to crash so I don't have to think about it again.

sorry to hear about your rough day. sometimes managers just suck! my manager gave me a crappy review because for the first 11 months i worked there i was doing another girls job too becasue she wouldn't do what she was supposed to do. i ended up working 10-11 hour days every day and that girl would show up 30 minutes late and leave 30 minutes early every day. after i found out i was pregnant i was fed up and stopped doing her work and worked my scheduled hours. my boss told me that if i would do that girls work i would have gotten a better review! i was livid!!! she's even more mad now that i'm on FMLA and she can't threaten to fire me for being sick anymore. i go back tomorrow for the first time in a week and a half i'm kinda nervous that everyone is going to treat me like crap




oneandtwo said:


> Had our anatomy scan today!!! and GUESS WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Baby boy #4 is actually OUR FIRST DAUGHTER!!!! The 15week ultrasound was wrong, she is all girl and we are SOOO excited! I knew they were wrong, and even had my husband conivnced that he was actually a she and I was totally right. OMG I am so excited, and my sons are over the moon that they get a sister!!

congrats on finding out its a girl! thats so exciting! she's going to have 3 big brothers to watch her like a hawk when shes older!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So exciting Oneandtwo! You're going to LOVE having a little girl. They're amazing!


----------



## JJsmom

sue, great pics of your little one!!!

oneandtwo!! How exciting!! I actually gasped when I read you were having a girl! LOL! Can't believe that other place is wrong so many times but glad your doc was able to give you the real answer!!!

tlh, hope they aren't too difficult on you!! I can't believe they penalized you for not doing the other person's work! I would have to talk to HR about that! Because if you get a poor review for not doing someone else's work but you're doing yours, then HR needs to know. They can't do that!

I was just having a crappy day yesterday and glad that today is a new day! Things are really coming down at work and they are being very strict about everything now! We had a meeting today and they said that if you are tardy they are going to start writing you up if your more than 5 mins late. They say HR won't see any of them unless it becomes a problem but I know people it will become a problem for and they even spoke up in the meeting about how unfair it is and what not. It's just a lot of changes and my new manager said she has learned she has to document everything.

I am seriously craving grape bubble gum and apparently NO ONE sells it!!!!!!!!!! We have looked at all the stores and can't find it! I'm going to have to order it online and have it shipped which means it'll take over a week to get here! UGH!!!! I just want a pack of grape bubble gum!!! It's just not fair!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Jjsmom, this might be a long shot but do you have a Michaels craft store around you? They sell grape flavored bubble gu at least at ours they dom, its the baseball chew brand that comes shredded in a bag!


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> Jjsmom, this might be a long shot but do you have a Michaels craft store around you? They sell grape flavored bubble gu at least at ours they dom, its the baseball chew brand that comes shredded in a bag!

OHH!! I'll have to go look tomorrow! I used to love the little league gum! LOL! My dad chews tobacco and I loved being similar to him when I had my little league gum pack! Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you Miss Bellum and Myra!! It's just a rough patch. We truly are very happy but thugs have been rather stressful with the impending move in less than 3 weeks, financial issues due to the move (moving is expensive), no matter how much I work I can't keep up, so we're getting some help from DH parents. They've been wonderful! And all this has put a lot of stress on my body and mentally. I havent been able to start buying anything for this baby expect a large box of size 1 diapers and a 500 count box of wipes. That's really got me stressing. It's all just really put a lot of stress on our marriage right now. 
I don't hope it passes soon after we move because it kills me that things are like this at times. I hate it!

EDIT: oh my goodness I just saw all of my typos...I do hope you all know what I meant. That's what I get for trying to type quickly on an iPhone. Smh


----------



## myra

And so the stretch marks begin....sigh...:winkwink:

Right now I just have them on my breasts. My sis said that's where she got them with both her pregnancies, so I'm hoping they stay there and don't end up on my belly as well.


----------



## Libbysmum

Got my scan tomorrow...super exciting. I took DD to a different playgroup. She loved it. So much better than the old one. So many little kids her age so that makes me feel like she could get to be friends with some of them eventually. So sorry Myra about the stretch marks...not much you can do about it now but it is all for a good cause eh? I think the younger mothers have better luck getting their bodies back to normal after birth than us somewhat older women. When you get that gorgeous little boy in your arms it will all be worth it. :) I find that after DD was born I am actually less self conscious about my body than I was before I had her. Now I am like well loads of folks look worse than me and my stretched belly lol and they wear skimpy bikini's so what on earth am I to worry about...and besides DH hasn't complained about the stretch marks and he is the only one that I really want to be looking at my body :)


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck libbysmum!!!! 

I got my scan today!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 1 1/2 hrs before we start the scan! Love it!!!


----------



## myra

For those of you with scans today- have fun seeing your little ones and I'm looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## donna noble

scan at 11. i am scared to death. i hope everything will be fine.


----------



## junemomma09

At the doctors office waiting for my 18 week scan!!! I'm so excited to see my little one again


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Myra I have loads of stretch marks from my dd including on my boobs and thighs :dohh: my belly has started itching lately so been lotioning like crazy trying I keep them from stretching up beyond my belly button lets hope I'm successful :haha:

Good luck at your scans today ladies! Can't wait to hear your news :) 

Afm impatiently waiting for my scan next Tuesday. I will be exactly 20 weeks so only 6 days to go...I'm so impatient and it feels like each day is dragging by!


----------



## JJsmom

It's a boy!!!!!!!! We have to come back for the anatomy scan in 2-3 weeks as they said I'm only 18 weeks 6 days and they do them between 21/22 weeks. So they said because of the mix up they'd take a few pics at no charge. I'll post them this evening when I get home.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats!!


----------



## tlh97990

so i'm back to work today and very unhappy about it! i get here and i'm still feeling sick but trying to suck it up cuz i know they need me. No one is talking to me and if i ask a question i get a one word answer. Also that girl is here with her heat on high and they took my fan away and won't tell me where it is! i'm so mad


----------



## MissFox

Tlh that is awful!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Congrats JJ


----------



## Miss Bellum

junemomma09 said:


> Thank you Miss Bellum and Myra!! It's just a rough patch. We truly are very happy but thugs have been rather stressful with the impending move in less than 3 weeks, financial issues due to the move (moving is expensive), no matter how much I work I can't keep up, so we're getting some help from DH parents. They've been wonderful! And all this has put a lot of stress on my body and mentally. I havent been able to start buying anything for this baby expect a large box of size 1 diapers and a 500 count box of wipes. That's really got me stressing. It's all just really put a lot of stress on our marriage right now.
> I don't hope it passes soon after we move because it kills me that things are like this at times. I hate it!
> 
> EDIT: oh my goodness I just saw all of my typos...I do hope you all know what I meant. That's what I get for trying to type quickly on an iPhone. Smh

Sounds like a lot on your plate! Hopefully once you have moved in, things will calm down. :hugs:



myra said:


> And so the stretch marks begin....sigh...:winkwink:
> 
> Right now I just have them on my breasts. My sis said that's where she got them with both her pregnancies, so I'm hoping they stay there and don't end up on my belly as well.

Fingers crossed they dont get too bad. 



Libbysmum said:


> Got my scan tomorrow...super exciting. I took DD to a different playgroup. She loved it. So much better than the old one. So many little kids her age so that makes me feel like she could get to be friends with some of them eventually. So sorry Myra about the stretch marks...not much you can do about it now but it is all for a good cause eh? I think the younger mothers have better luck getting their bodies back to normal after birth than us somewhat older women. When you get that gorgeous little boy in your arms it will all be worth it. :) I find that after DD was born I am actually less self conscious about my body than I was before I had her. Now I am like well loads of folks look worse than me and my stretched belly lol and they wear skimpy bikini's so what on earth am I to worry about...and besides DH hasn't complained about the stretch marks and he is the only one that I really want to be looking at my body :)

Good to hear your daughter liked the new playgroup. Good luck at your scan tomorrow. You have a great attitude towards your body, its nice to hear someone who is happy with themselves x x 



donna noble said:


> scan at 11. i am scared to death. i hope everything will be fine.

Hope everything went well at your scan x



ProudArmyWife said:


> Myra I have loads of stretch marks from my dd including on my boobs and thighs :dohh: my belly has started itching lately so been lotioning like crazy trying I keep them from stretching up beyond my belly button lets hope I'm successful :haha:
> 
> Good luck at your scans today ladies! Can't wait to hear your news :)
> 
> Afm impatiently waiting for my scan next Tuesday. I will be exactly 20 weeks so only 6 days to go...I'm so impatient and it feels like each day is dragging by!

Mines the day before yours, it does seem like its taking ages to get there! 



JJsmom said:


> It's a boy!!!!!!!! We have to come back for the anatomy scan in 2-3 weeks as they said I'm only 18 weeks 6 days and they do them between 21/22 weeks. So they said because of the mix up they'd take a few pics at no charge. I'll post them this evening when I get home.

Congrats on your boy :) x x


----------



## junemomma09

Alright ladies!! The ultrasound tech was able to get the gender shot after looking for 5-10 min. Baby is breech right now and placenta is posterior. Our baby's gender is sealed up in an envelope sitting right on our counter. The tech even took a "potty shot" and sealed that in an envelope too! That was I have it for my photo book  we will be revealing the gender on march 9th!!!! I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Omg Junemomma that is such a long wait!


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma i dont know how you havent just ripped it open to peak :haha:


----------



## sue_88

JJ - A BOY!! :) Congratulations!! Did you get your bubble gum?

TLH - urgh I hate that girl you work with and I don't even know her. How dare she hide your fan, how petty. Sorry other people are being crabby with you as well :( what can you do? You're pregnant and that sometimes comes with being off poorly! Grrr just take care of yourself and that sweet sweet baby and sod them.

June - eeeekkkkkkk in an envelope!!! How exciting!! I would so bust it open for a little peak!! hehe, cant wait till the 9th now!

Libby - masses of good luck for your scan! :)

Myra - sorry about the stretch marks, ive been a yoyo dieter in the past and have a couple of my belly and now they are white but I have noticed ever so slightly going red at the top meaning that they are getting bigger! :( rubbish!

Donna - I hope everything was well with your sweet baby at your scan. Please let us know xxx


AFM - went on a little bit of a spree for my baby girl and ended up spending £70 on clothes :dohh: but they are truely beautiful and so summery ready for her arrival in July! :)


----------



## junemomma09

Oh I know ladies, the wait is killing me!!! But, we really really want to be surprised at our party. I'm going to try to have it recorded so we have it as a memento. BUT, in the meantime, gender guesses from the pics I'm posting are always welcome :flower: I can't wait to find out!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 1 day.JPG
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 7









18 weeks 1 day A.JPG
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 6









18 weeks 1 day B.JPG
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 10









18 weeks 1 day C.JPG
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caro103

JJ congrats on team blue!! :D:D

June..omg not sure i could have it written down and wait over a month :haha:, how are you actually going to do the reveal!?

tlh, omg your work sucks, big :hugs:

donna, hope all went well today!

sue, :haha: £70!! that's pretty good going ;)

move date for us is now sounding like 5th March, I'm in same situation as june with not being able to get ready for baby! its so frustrating! esp knowing i'll also have to settle DS into a new home and decorate his room too. The longer its all taking the less time we have to sort stuff :/:/


----------



## junemomma09

we will take the envelope to a cake baker and have them dye the cake pink or blue, according to what the paper says inside the envelope, and it'll be completely covered in icing and decorated gender neutral so no one could tell. then when we cut into the cake it'll reveal the baby's gender!! :)


----------



## junemomma09

caro103 said:


> JJ congrats on team blue!! :D:D
> 
> June..omg not sure i could have it written down and wait over a month :haha:, how are you actually going to do the reveal!?
> 
> tlh, omg your work sucks, big :hugs:
> 
> donna, hope all went well today!
> 
> sue, :haha: £70!! that's pretty good going ;)
> 
> move date for us is now sounding like 5th March, I'm in same situation as june with not being able to get ready for baby! its so frustrating! esp knowing i'll also have to settle DS into a new home and decorate his room too. The longer its all taking the less time we have to sort stuff :/:/

I hear you about the moving thing. I love that we're moving into an actual house, as opposed to living in a cramped apartment, but the transition is killer! we are moving feb 22!!


----------



## tlh97990

sue_88 said:


> JJ - A BOY!! :) Congratulations!! Did you get your bubble gum?
> 
> TLH - urgh I hate that girl you work with and I don't even know her. How dare she hide your fan, how petty. Sorry other people are being crabby with you as well :( what can you do? You're pregnant and that sometimes comes with being off poorly! Grrr just take care of yourself and that sweet sweet baby and sod them.
> 
> June - eeeekkkkkkk in an envelope!!! How exciting!! I would so bust it open for a little peak!! hehe, cant wait till the 9th now!
> 
> Libby - masses of good luck for your scan! :)
> 
> Myra - sorry about the stretch marks, ive been a yoyo dieter in the past and have a couple of my belly and now they are white but I have noticed ever so slightly going red at the top meaning that they are getting bigger! :( rubbish!
> 
> Donna - I hope everything was well with your sweet baby at your scan. Please let us know xxx
> 
> 
> AFM - went on a little bit of a spree for my baby girl and ended up spending £70 on clothes :dohh: but they are truely beautiful and so summery ready for her arrival in July! :)

i know i'm not happy about it. i'm going to buy a desk fan tonight and put my name on it so if anyone takes it i can report them. the one i was using was technically an office fan so was supposed to be used for patients. but so is the girl's that uses hers for heat. i figure if i have my own no one can touch it!


----------



## MissFox

So having a go me moment... still 2lbs lighter than prepregnanY weight
BP was 105/65 and baby HB was 140.


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> JJ - A BOY!! :) Congratulations!! Did you get your bubble gum?
> 
> TLH - urgh I hate that girl you work with and I don't even know her. How dare she hide your fan, how petty. Sorry other people are being crabby with you as well :( what can you do? You're pregnant and that sometimes comes with being off poorly! Grrr just take care of yourself and that sweet sweet baby and sod them.
> 
> June - eeeekkkkkkk in an envelope!!! How exciting!! I would so bust it open for a little peak!! hehe, cant wait till the 9th now!
> 
> Libby - masses of good luck for your scan! :)
> 
> Myra - sorry about the stretch marks, ive been a yoyo dieter in the past and have a couple of my belly and now they are white but I have noticed ever so slightly going red at the top meaning that they are getting bigger! :( rubbish!
> 
> Donna - I hope everything was well with your sweet baby at your scan. Please let us know xxx
> 
> 
> AFM - went on a little bit of a spree for my baby girl and ended up spending £70 on clothes :dohh: but they are truely beautiful and so summery ready for her arrival in July! :)
> 
> i know i'm not happy about it. i'm going to buy a desk fan tonight and put my name on it so if anyone takes it i can report them. the one i was using was technically an office fan so was supposed to be used for patients. but so is the girl's that uses hers for heat. i figure if i have my own no one can touch it!Click to expand...

Make sure it's a powerful one!!!!! That way it will keep you nice and cool and hopefully tick your coworker off!


----------



## JJsmom

sue_88 said:


> JJ - A BOY!! :) Congratulations!! Did you get your bubble gum?
> 
> TLH - urgh I hate that girl you work with and I don't even know her. How dare she hide your fan, how petty. Sorry other people are being crabby with you as well :( what can you do? You're pregnant and that sometimes comes with being off poorly! Grrr just take care of yourself and that sweet sweet baby and sod them.
> 
> June - eeeekkkkkkk in an envelope!!! How exciting!! I would so bust it open for a little peak!! hehe, cant wait till the 9th now!
> 
> Libby - masses of good luck for your scan! :)
> 
> Myra - sorry about the stretch marks, ive been a yoyo dieter in the past and have a couple of my belly and now they are white but I have noticed ever so slightly going red at the top meaning that they are getting bigger! :( rubbish!
> 
> Donna - I hope everything was well with your sweet baby at your scan. Please let us know xxx
> 
> 
> AFM - went on a little bit of a spree for my baby girl and ended up spending £70 on clothes :dohh: but they are truely beautiful and so summery ready for her arrival in July! :)

I have not got my bubble gum yet!! It's driving me nuts! The closest Michael's is 20 mins away and I am feeling lazy tonight and don't want to go back out when I just got home! I'll just keep craving it though until I get over it or I can finally get it I guess. LOL!


----------



## donna noble

it's a boy! everything went well and the tech was super explaining everything. I'll have to wait for the doctors official word but i thought it was all good. she showed us all the internal parts and they we're all there. my cervix is good and long, i was worried about that but it was 4.5 cm.


----------



## MissFox

Ultrasound booked. I will find out if we have a boy or girl March 13


----------



## Libbysmum

I am team blue...we are having a boy! My instinct was right all along. My mother is going to be so happy as she already bought blue things. DH is overly quiet...I think he is off pondering what this will mean to have a son. I said he will need to improve his skills in the bathroom or tell his son "don't do what daddy does" lol 
We got about 70 photos but most are boring ones of the stomach and head circumference. Cute ones of the little man's feet and a few 3d face ones but he kept turning into my placenta.
Oy my placenta is anterior again!!! That explains why I have hardly had any feeling of movements. I was hoping for a posterior placenta oh well! I have felt tiny movements on the side but nothing major :( Hope this wont affect the birth plan too much.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on all the new little boys!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is our handsome son... He was nestled into my placenta and wouldn't face the camera.
 



Attached Files:







the boy.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## junemomma09

Wow! There sure are a lot of boys!! Does anyone know what the count is? How many girls and how many boys so far??


----------



## TTCMOMMA

Had a wonderful scan today, but baby wouldn't completely corporate. He would not turn so she couldn't get all her measurements. We get to see him again in 4 weeks!
Say hello to Jeffrey Richard, or as my family is already calling him J.R.
 



Attached Files:







Im a boy!.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5









Jeffrey Berner Feet.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow congrats on all the boys! x


----------



## junemomma09

So many boys!! Congrats on your little men ladies!!! 

Poor little girls are going to be so out numbered.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on all the boys!! that's so exciting!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.


----------



## myra

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.

Don't change the name! The name is one that you and OH will use more than anyone else and it really doesn't matter at all what others think of it. The only important thing is that you and OH agree and like it. Whatever name you pick, there will always be someone who isn't a fan. It's a beautiful name!

Our little guy will have Snake as a middle name, which I'm sure a lot of people will think strange and won't like. OH has always wanted a son named Snake. I kept resisting that, even for a middle name, until I realized my only objection to it was what other people would think. I knew how happy OH would be if I said ok and I really didn't want my name choice to be influenced by what others would think-so I agreed on it for a middle name. To say OH is thrilled would be an understatement and will make all the raised eyebrows over it worthwhile! :)


----------



## tlh97990

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have a deli ma. My husband and i have chosen a name we totally love and dont here much. Evelyn Hope. we have really feel in love with it. well i made a little picture thing that i put the name on for use to announce the babys name and it is linked to face book. well we werent ready to post it yet i was just making it and it got posted after i saved it. didnt now this. well a few hours later after getting home from picking my daughter up from school i get a call from my mother in-law and she is asking why we picked Evelyn and does it have meaning and she doesnt like it because its old fashioned and she has a co-worker with that name that she dislikes.. so we need to pick a new name. i was crushed like wait what. Ive been depressed ever since and told my hubby and he was hurt and he said we will discuss it today, im like ive looked at all sorts of other names all night and nothing has stood out and made me feel the way Evelyn did. should i give in and change it or should we keep it because it just makes me feel as if we chose another name is there gonna be an issue with that one also.

don't change it because someone else has a problem with it!! if you guys fell in love with the name the way you described keep it and if she has a problem with it she'll get over it when she sees her granddaughter. trust me you will never be able to find a name that pleases everyone! the only opinions that really matter are you and ur hubby (and maybe other kids if they're old enough)


----------



## MissFox

Yea! Don't you change it!! I got a lot of crap about how my DD would be a slut BC of her name and that they didn't like it. Well DH picked it when he was younger (had it for over 10 years!!) And no way was I arguing about it!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sweet *- Don't change it! It's YOUR baby. Tell your MIL that she can just call her Evie or Hope or some other "special for her" nickname. 

and two pics to make you giggle...
https://static.squarespace.com/static/505ca0a4e4b08da3b4046e42/50784a3ee4b02a8ed67b7a1c/50784a40e4b02a8ed67b890d/1329246627517/?format=500whttps://static.squarespace.com/static/505ca0a4e4b08da3b4046e42/50784a3ee4b02a8ed67b7a1c/50784a40e4b02a8ed67b8910/1329246685807/?format=500w​


----------



## myra

Yay!! :wohoo: I have the day off tomorrow- they just cancelled school because of the storm headed our way...anywhere between 1-3 feet of snow expected!?!! I love that OH is a teacher too so we can sleep in and spend the day doing a movie marathon, drinking hot chocolate, napping and just enjoying a little extra R&R this weekend!


----------



## tlh97990

becca- that's hilarious!! my hubby asked me for a weight bench for valentines day/anniversary. We were married last year on feb 29th so we're just combining the two. i told him all i want are a lot of chocolate covered strawberries :haha:

myra- yay for the day off for you and your hubby hope you guys have agood day off i will be at work very jealous lol


----------



## oneandtwo

Sweetpea-dont change her name!! We've gotten crap for every single one of our kods names because they arent common. And now quite a few people (not on my families side cause they know where the names came from) are giving us crap cause our daughters name is "too old" Her name is Wilhelmina Evelyn. It doesnt matter who anyone dislikes or what names they dont like as long as you love it, thats all that matters!


----------



## sue_88

Sweetpea - that is such a beautiful name! Evelyn was always my other halfs favourite when we were together and this baby probably would have been called that tbh if we were together. Please dont change it for someone else if you love it.

becca - awesome piccies! hehe :haha:

myra - enjoy your day off, how lovely!

TTC & Libby - BOYS!! :) how wonderful. huge congratulations



AFM - got into work today and found out the girl who sits on the next desk from me (got back from Thailand last week) has mumps!!!
So I started panicing and ringing up MW & Doctors....luckily the doctor said their is currently no intervention for a pregnant woman who has been in contact with someone who has mumps but I was a little nervous.

I am fully vaccinated myself though so hopefully all ok, and she now has to be off for 5 days minimum because we work in the food industry.

Managed to leave work on time today so now me & Millie are relaxing on the sofa after some dinner, early to bed also :) 

Hope everyone is well x
xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

We "might" have a name. Hubby is away on business and he wasn't positive when he left but it's been growing on me... 

_Greyson MacKenzie _


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all doing well. 

So glad its Friday tomorrow, been a long week! 

caro103 & junemomma09- I can sympathise with not being able to get things ready - We are in the middle of a big renovation project, which has gone way over the original time scale. It is so frustrating when you cant get things done. Good luck for your moves. 

Missfox - congrats on the weight loss 

donna - Congrats on your boy :) So pleased to hear your scan went well x

libbysmum - congrats on your boy :) x x 

TTCMOMMA - congrats on your boy :) x x 

Sw33tp3a - I think Evelyn Hope is a lovely name! If you & your hubby really love it, I think you should stick with it. I can't believe your mil is telling to you change the name! 

myra - Enjoy your unexpected day off x 

sue_88 - I didnt even realise adults could get mumps! Good to hear you shouldnt be affected by it.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> We "might" have a name. Hubby is away on business and he wasn't positive when he left but it's been growing on me...
> 
> _Greyson MacKenzie _

i love greyson!! my hubby doesn't like it but then again we haven't agreed on a single name at this point. we had a couple for each that we both liked but now he changed his name and doesnt like them anymore :dohh: hopefully after we find out gender we'll decide


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> We "might" have a name. Hubby is away on business and he wasn't positive when he left but it's been growing on me...
> 
> _Greyson MacKenzie _
> 
> i love greyson!! my hubby doesn't like it but then again we haven't agreed on a single name at this point. we had a couple for each that we both liked but now he changed his name and doesnt like them anymore :dohh: hopefully after we find out gender we'll decideClick to expand...

We agree on NOTHING! It's incredible really.. you wouldn't think two happily married people (for 11 years!) could disagree on so many names choices. Thankfully he's a bit more easy going with the boy names than my girl names. I think I'm definitely falling for Greyson. It helps that I've never met one before.


----------



## Breadsticks

Congratulations on all the boys! :happydance: I'm so excited for all of you that have found out!

Becca, I love the name Greyson! My nephew's name is Grayson and he was the first I had met also. 

My husband and I have been decided on names for a while, though our boy's middle name has changed a couple of times. He lost several of his brothers when he was younger and has always wanted to name his first son after them, so he had a name picked before I met him. We are still deciding the middle name, so if it is a boy he will either be named Jonathan Michael (Jonathan after his deceased brother, Michael after my deceased father) or Jonathan Jeffrey (Jeffrey after my husband, his family has a tradition of passing down the father's first name as a middle name for the first son). I like them both and so does he so we aren't 100% sure which we'll go with! For a girl, we are set on Aisling Meara, I have Irish heritage and fell in love with the name Aisling in high school and was lucky enough that my husband likes it too. We picked Meara together.

One more day till our weekend getaway! And 2 more days till the ultrasound! :happydance: Absolutely excited beyond belief! For today though I just want to sleep!


----------



## misshastings

I love Grayson/Greyson and also Gray or Grey for a little boy. 

If our pink bump had been blue it would have been a contender! Lol.

As it is we are going for 

Darcy-Marie for our little pink bump! I love it and have done since i was about 14 years old, i've always said i was going to have a little girl called Darcy.

xx


----------



## caro103

donna, libbysmum and TTCMOMMA , congrats on your boys!! :D

we've still not got a clue on names! hmmm, prob ought to start properly thinking at some point, esp as we're staying team yellow so need both girls and boys names!


----------



## MissFox

All these boys!!! I had a dream night before last that a penis popped out of my belly button and was peeing all over the place!!! Then I was in a room with someone else and the Dr walked in and said CONGRATS YOURS HAVING A GIRL!!!... WAIT" which one of you is.... then I woke up


----------



## Libbysmum

HAHAA what a hilarious dream! As far as names Sweetpea keep the names you like-people didn't like it we called our Daughter Liberty. They said it was too Southern...whatever! We stuck with it and now everyone we meet says what a beautiful pretty name. Then the next question is usually "who chose it? why did you choose that?"
LOL
Got to run DH to work so I have the car today. Boys names are going to be a challenge! Because I taught for 10 years before getting pregnant there are so many names that are off the list!


----------



## mvosse

sweetpea~Don't change the name, Evelyn rocks, we are slightly leaning towards it if this bump is a girl. I had a dream when I was 2 months that we were having a girl and her name was Evelyn Grace.

OH and I can't agree on anything, so hopefully it will be easier once we find out what we are having (if monkey cooperates)


----------



## kaths101

sweetpea... i love the name Evelyn. Don't change it for anyone else! You will regret it. If I had a girl I love evelyn/eve, Evie ... Along the same lines. 

Breadsticks ... Can't you have 2 middle names? Jack has 2 middle names as I wanted to include George in there which is my two granddads name. 

Congrats on all the baby boy bumps .. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## caro103

my DS has two middle names too as DH's family has the same tradition, 1st born son has his dads 1st name as the middle name, and cos my dad passed away when i was young i wanted his name in there too!

only thing is now i'm really stuck for boys names :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

Kaths and Caro, thank you! I never had even thought of that, I'll talk to my husband tonight and see what he thinks. :D

Sw33tp3a, I agree with everyone else. It is a lovely name and no one can tell you what you should or shouldn't name your child. It's sad to me that people even do that :(


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> HAHAA what a hilarious dream! As far as names Sweetpea keep the names you like-people didn't like it we called our Daughter Liberty. They said it was too Southern...whatever! We stuck with it and now everyone we meet says what a beautiful pretty name. Then the next question is usually "who chose it? why did you choose that?"
> LOL
> Got to run DH to work so I have the car today. Boys names are going to be a challenge! Because I taught for 10 years before getting pregnant there are so many names that are off the list!

Congrats on your boy!!! I am a teacher too, so many names make me shudder!!!  our scan is next Friday but we are trying to stay team yellow- will be tough!!


----------



## junemomma09

I think we may have a boys middle name that we are agreeing on but haven't made it definite, James....I thought it was nice and hubby said he thought it was too so we will see...
So, so far we have:

Girl: Emma Claire
Boy: (first name) James

As you can see, we STILL don't have a first name we agree on for a boy :/


----------



## junemomma09

Here is my 18 week bump piccie from a couple days ago....it doesn't look like much of a bump, I just look big!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







18 week bump.JPG
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it looks like a great bump- junnmomma


----------



## mvosse

EEP!!! Tomorrow is the big day, we get to see Monkey! I know there is someone else who has their ultrasound tomorrow also, I just don't remember who it is!


----------



## tlh97990

so is everyone finding out (that is finding out) gender in february or are some waiting til march?


----------



## MissFox

I'm March 13


----------



## tlh97990

MissFox said:


> I'm March 13

march seems so far away!! probably just because im waiting for the last week of february lol


----------



## MissFox

I know!! But I will be 20+2 at the scan. I'm just due so far behind everyone else


----------



## tlh97990

i think i'll be 19 wks 2 days at my scan


----------



## Pink Flowers

My scan isnt till the 12 March, I dont know how many weeks I will be :haha: 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## dove830

I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:


----------



## tlh97990

dove830 said:


> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:

why don't they like to tell you gender?


----------



## caro103

on the name thing i'd agree with everyone else, don't change the name you love just because of someone elses opinion!!

my only rule on names is avoiding initials that make a terrible word! like i couldn't name a child timothy ian as our surname begins with T!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Mvosse, me! :happydance: I can't believe it is tomorrow! I will probably not sleep a wink :haha: We haven't told anyone but I did break down and tell a really good friend of mine today. She is taking care of our pets while we are out of town this weekend and I just couldn't hold it in any longer! She said she'll keep the secret, we'll probably go public Sunday. :)


----------



## kaths101

Caro, I'm exactly the same when talking about names I always see if the initials spell something. At work I look at the database and some mothers were so cruel to their children's with some of the names that come up :haha:

I struggle so much with boys names, we also used our favourite 2 names up with jack :dohh: and the only other name we like is our dogs name!


----------



## tlh97990

caro103 said:


> on the name thing i'd agree with everyone else, don't change the name you love just because of someone elses opinion!!
> 
> my only rule on names is avoiding initials that make a terrible word! like i couldn't name a child timothy ian as our surname begins with T!!

i know what you mean about initials. Before naming our daughter Madelyn i wanted to name her Ava (also before i realized how popular it became). I was set on the middle name being Reece after my late grandfather. Reece was his last name and i was very close with him! Our last name starts with M so my daughters initals would have been ARM. i couldn't do that to her!!


----------



## Breadsticks

tlh97990 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> on the name thing i'd agree with everyone else, don't change the name you love just because of someone elses opinion!!
> 
> my only rule on names is avoiding initials that make a terrible word! like i couldn't name a child timothy ian as our surname begins with T!!
> 
> i know what you mean about initials. Before naming our daughter Madelyn i wanted to name her Ava (also before i realized how popular it became). I was set on the middle name being Reece after my late grandfather. Reece was his last name and i was very close with him! Our last name starts with M so my daughters initals would have been ARM. i couldn't do that to her!!Click to expand...

My initials were ARM before getting married :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

We found 2 names we like so far. Still have a lot left to go through. But I like Addison and Coltin, but I like it spelled Coltyn. My sister and mom said I can't do that cause they are girls names. What the heck????? I thought this was our kid not theirs!!! I hate when people try to tell me what I can and can't do!!!


----------



## caro103

:haha: breadsticks! that's the thing about girls names, you might be very careful what you call her, then she gets married! :dohh:, but at least we tried! boys however are stuck for def with their initials for life! 

One of the girls names I was thinking of would give her the initials EAT, then its sods law she'll get a bit chunky at some point and kids would be so so cruel at school so need to have a rethink!


----------



## tlh97990

JJsmom said:


> We found 2 names we like so far. Still have a lot left to go through. But I like Addison and Coltin, but I like it spelled Coltyn. My sister and mom said I can't do that cause they are girls names. What the heck????? I thought this was our kid not theirs!!! I hate when people try to tell me what I can and can't do!!!

i went to school with a guy named Addison and there was a guy on American Idol last year named Colton lol..I liked the name Addison if we have a girl but with my daughter being Madelyn I changed my mind. We call her Madelyn but when she gets older she might want to go my Maddy and if we named one Addison and she wantsto go by Addy i think maddy and addy would get confusing...it seemed easier naming the first born :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> We found 2 names we like so far. Still have a lot left to go through. But I like Addison and Coltin, but I like it spelled Coltyn. My sister and mom said I can't do that cause they are girls names. What the heck????? I thought this was our kid not theirs!!! I hate when people try to tell me what I can and can't do!!!

Lots of ancestors in my family were Addison. They were all male! It was pretty common in the late 1800s but yeah most of the Addison's these days are girls, but that doesn't matter! Colton is definitely a male name. https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=colton 

Tip for those of you wanting name statistics. www.wolframalpha.com is AWESOME! just type in the name you want and poof a TON of different statistics!


----------



## hopefulhoney

dove830 said:


> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:

You're in BC too... where are you having the scan? I am also trying to woo the technician next Monday (the 18th). I know there is a place downtown that charges $60 for gender scan and dvd with all you images. A friend went there pretty recently (2 weeks ago) when her LO wouldn't cooperate and they found out she's team pink! She loved it and said it was a wonderful experience there
:shrug:


----------



## Libbysmum

Most of my ancestors had Germanic sounding names like Wolfgan, and Gotleib. We do have an ancestor Maximillian...which is becoming quite popular in the last few years. We also have a Yohan...not sure of the spelling though. Not very common but it means the same as John. 
Got some great 2nd hand purchases off gumtree yesterday. A jungle animal playmat, rain-forest swing, and a cute bouncer plus loads of boy clothes- over 100 items all for $50.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Most of my ancestors had Germanic sounding names like Wolfgan, and Gotleib. We do have an ancestor Maximillian...which is becoming quite popular in the last few years. We also have a Yohan...not sure of the spelling though. Not very common but it means the same as John.
> Got some great 2nd hand purchases off gumtree yesterday. A jungle animal playmat, rain-forest swing, and a cute bouncer plus loads of boy clothes- over 100 items all for $50.

Haha my hubby suggested Maximillian. I asked him if he was insane! :D

oooh good deal! I need boy stuff.... I guess I should go look over craigslist


----------



## Libbysmum

BeccaMichelle said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Most of my ancestors had Germanic sounding names like Wolfgan, and Gotleib. We do have an ancestor Maximillian...which is becoming quite popular in the last few years. We also have a Yohan...not sure of the spelling though. Not very common but it means the same as John.
> Got some great 2nd hand purchases off gumtree yesterday. A jungle animal playmat, rain-forest swing, and a cute bouncer plus loads of boy clothes- over 100 items all for $50.
> 
> Haha my hubby suggested Maximillian. I asked him if he was insane! :D
> 
> oooh good deal! I need boy stuff.... I guess I should go look over craigslistClick to expand...

Here are some of the things...will post photos the rain forest swing is missing the toys but everything is working and in good condition the lady who sold them just wanted them out her house cause she is expecting a girl...I told her we should have just done a swap as I have so many pink baby things!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







playmat.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









turtle bouncer.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0









swing.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mvosse

Breadsticks!!! I was thinking it was you, but I was to lazy to go back and read. Yay for tomorrow! I know I will sleep because I'm ready for bed now, just got done with work, and I did two different jobs at basically the same time all day, and they were across the building from eachother, I'm EXHAUSTED!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

I went to school with a Colton. He went by Colt mostly. :)

Awww Mvosse, sorry you had such an exhausting day! Good that you will sleep well though :D I only had class today but I've been cleaning the house since I got home. I don't know if that has tired me enough though lol!

My husband should be home in about 1.5 hours and then we can leave for the hotel! :happydance: Last night he showed up with thirteen boxes of girl scout cookies as a surprise. Thirteen lol!


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> I went to school with a Colton. He went by
> Colt mostly. :)
> 
> Awww Mvosse, sorry you had such an exhausting day! Good that you will sleep well though :D I only had class today but I've been cleaning the house since I got home. I don't know if that has tired me enough though lol!
> 
> My husband should be home in about 1.5 hours and then we can leave for the hotel! :happydance: Last night he showed up with thirteen boxes of girl scout cookies as a surprise. Thirteen lol!

i think i ordered 13 boxes of girl scout cookies :haha: i can't wait for them to come in? i hope its soon!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we have decided to keep the name Evelyn and my hubby said he will break the news to his mother. but i told my dad today the name and he goes are trying to copy. im like what why would i for one and who else has a name like Evelyn i dont know anyone. he then relised he was wrong but informed me that my cousin who had a little girl recently is named Avelynn. i didnt now this but really dont care because i didnt now this prior and dont even see them since they live in another state. all of my cousins kids have odd names so i never can remember even how to pronounce them let alone remember what they are since i never see them. my dad likes the name though but his first responce was shocking though. but i dont care i love Evelyn Hope and it is staying.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> i think i ordered 13 boxes of girl scout cookies :haha: i can't wait for them to come in? i hope its soon!!!

i totally get that
im craving salty and crunchy like Cheetos or Doritos and i hate Doritos.


----------



## Libbysmum

Pink...how about Pringles? I ate half a packet today and 2 chocolate brownies! It was delicious. Been feeling more movements last day or two. Having a quiet Saturday catching up on Laundry and dishes, DD slept almost 3 hrs today! I was amazed. I made the most of it and took an hour nap myself...felt so good! Is anyone else feeling like the "tiredness" is returning in full again?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> Pink...how about Pringles? I ate half a packet today and 2 chocolate brownies! It was delicious. Been feeling more movements last day or two. Having a quiet Saturday catching up on Laundry and dishes, DD slept almost 3 hrs today! I was amazed. I made the most of it and took an hour nap myself...felt so good! Is anyone else feeling like the "tiredness" is returning in full again?

I am so tired past week it sucks. i told my husband i feel as if i took and sleeping pill or like benadrill. im out of it at certain times of the day like after i eat something im like just ready for my bed. if only i could drink coffee. :coffee:


----------



## dove830

hopefulhoney said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:
> 
> You're in BC too... where are you having the scan? I am also trying to woo the technician next Monday (the 18th). I know there is a place downtown that charges $60 for gender scan and dvd with all you images. A friend went there pretty recently (2 weeks ago) when her LO wouldn't cooperate and they found out she's team pink! She loved it and said it was a wonderful experience there
> :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm on the Island......just found out from my dr today tht they have started telling you the gender again!! YAY:happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

It was pretty obvious to me that this one is a boy...as soon as they put the scanner on my belly I saw but the sonographer didn't actually tell me til much later in the scan. DH really wanted video of it but they just gave us still photos.


----------



## myra

dove830 said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:
> 
> You're in BC too... where are you having the scan? I am also trying to woo the technician next Monday (the 18th). I know there is a place downtown that charges $60 for gender scan and dvd with all you images. A friend went there pretty recently (2 weeks ago) when her LO wouldn't cooperate and they found out she's team pink! She loved it and said it was a wonderful experience there
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the Island......just found out from my dr today tht they have started telling you the gender again!! YAY:happydance:Click to expand...

Why do they usually not tell you the gender in BC?


----------



## NennaKay

We're team yellow :yellow:, but our anatomy scan has been scheduled for February 18th! I'm so excited to see the little sea monkey! Last night I slept for over 12 hours... It was a HARD sleep-- I don't think I moved even once. This morning my DH says he felt the baby move in the night and I missed it! :wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

NennaKay said:


> We're team yellow :yellow:, but our anatomy scan has been scheduled for February 18th! I'm so excited to see the little sea monkey! Last night I slept for over 12 hours... It was a HARD sleep-- I don't think I moved even once. This morning my DH says he felt the baby move in the night and I missed it! :wacko:

sorry you missed it. my hubby cant feel the baby yet he isnt sensitive enough and he pushed when he trys to feel. like he isnt soft enough. so he gets frustrated. but she moves alot especially when he is home and he always ask why im smilling then gets sad when i say why. i cant help but feel happy nowing she is ok just for a littlebit when i feel her. becouse if i didnt i would be worried.


----------



## dove830

myra said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:
> 
> You're in BC too... where are you having the scan? I am also trying to woo the technician next Monday (the 18th). I know there is a place downtown that charges $60 for gender scan and dvd with all you images. A friend went there pretty recently (2 weeks ago) when her LO wouldn't cooperate and they found out she's team pink! She loved it and said it was a wonderful experience there
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the Island......just found out from my dr today tht they have started telling you the gender again!! YAY:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do they usually not tell you the gender in BC?Click to expand...

I've heard a couple of theories, but don't know for sure the actual reason. One was that some people will try to bring on a miscarriage if it's not a boy, the othe is that people would sue if they were wrong about the gender....:wacko:


----------



## sue_88

Ordered myself a new car today!

Needed a 5 door, so decided to treat myself to a brand new Mazda! Beautiful  that's my bank looking a little unhealthy!


----------



## junemomma09

We might have a name for a boy:

Christian James  

So far it's the only name we can agree on for a boy!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

We're having a girl! :happydance: 

Little Aisling was very active, all she wanted to do was dance around :) We are so happy! We are at the museum now walking around and just enjoying the day. Since we're not home I can't post the ultrasound pictures but I will tomorrow when we are back.


----------



## alicecooper

hello ladies,

I'm sorry I've not had chance to read up on the thread. Lots to go over. Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow? 

Congrats to everybody who has found out genders recently.

I've got my scan on Monday but we're remaining team yellow (even though I must confess I've been dithering a bit...we both have actually... just curiosity getting the better of us, but I really DO want to stay yellow so I'm going to grit my teeth).

Speaking of gritting teeth, I'm in absolute AGONY with the gum around my wisdom tooth. It has been killing for a week and a half now. The pain is all in the gum (but not the tooth) and goes all down my throat.

I went to the doctor about it and he told me to see a dentist.
I saw a dentist and she said it's not infected or an abscess - just pregnancy hormones.

But I don't believe that - I'm in SO so so so much pain it's just ridiculous. I can't sleep, I can't open my mouth properly to eat, and I've been taking paracetamols every single day for a week now which is insane.

I'm going to ring the dentist back up on monday morning and beg her to either give me antibiotics to see if that helps, or just pull the damn tooth out, even if it's a healthy tooth. There must be something seriously wrong with it for it to be this much pain. I would rather go through labour right now than carry on with this pain. 

I'm irritable with the kids as well because I'm in so much pain, which isn't fair on them, but I just feel like crying, it's frigging awful. I'm sure it must be gum infection, or an abscess under the root where it can't be seen, or something like that.


----------



## alicecooper

oh and I was 20 weeks on Thursday. Half way there!


----------



## sue_88

Congratulations Breadsticks!! & welcome to team pink  xx


----------



## Libbysmum

I can't believe people would actually try and bring on a miscarriage. That's sick!
Congrats breadsticks on your little princess. I am sure she will be a lot of fun for you both.

DD has sniffles this morning and asked to go swimming...ummm no way!
I offered her play-doh instead.

DH wants to go shopping for a lawn mower today. 
Still haven't found a new place to live yet. Will look at some houses next week.


----------



## Jsmom5

Nice bump alicecooper!! 

I have a 2 year old niece named Evelyn. She is a doll! Very pretty name! 

I didnt get to respond last week, but yes our area schedules the c-sections very early on because we only have one hospital and only a few surgical rooms & they are always booked, emergencies go first of course so my date (july 15th) could change. They are pretty much back to back. Its amazing how many kids are born here! The town population is 80,000 but county wide 250,000. Everyone commutes to the town for work etc. I didnt like the fact that they scheduled them so early because of all the what if's. But i have to stop worrying so much soon before this pregnancy is over. Lol.

Anyways last Tuesday i felt the baby for the first time. One time it kicked me like 5 times in a row, i was so shocked & excited. Cant wait till the hubby can actually feel them.

Oh our elective 3d/4d ultrasound to find out the gender is on feb 16th. So excited!! The cost has gone done so much since my daughter 6 years ago. It is Only $59 for guaranteed gender check, heartbeat, pics of face along with the rest of the body. We get like 6-12 pics to keep.


----------



## mvosse

Busy day for this household, but we are TEAM BLUE...and absolutely no clue for a name yet. Laundry this morning, out to lunch before the ultrasound, out for ice cream after, baby and grocery shopping, and big sister shopping. My DD had to tell EVERYONE that there was a baby in my belly and she has a baby brother in there. Even complete strangers, it was cute, if not a little frustrating stopping every 3 feet so she could talk. Home, dinner, went to see a play, and came home to settle down my DD and the 3 friends she has sleeping over. This little monkey was very obvious in displaying his parts! I'll upload the latest bump pic I have, and some ultrasounds tomorrow afternoon, probably after my nap, I'm going to go settle the 4 little ones down better. Good night everyone.

PS Breadsticks congrats on the baby girl!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats bread sticks on the baby girl woohoo Team :pink:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Breadsticks - Congrats on team pink :)

mvosse - Congrats on team blue :) 

alicecooper - I know they say that pregnancy can affect your gums, but it does sound like there is something else wrong with your gums. I would go back to the dentist & get her to take another look and to give you antibiotics. In the meantime, might be worth rinsing your mouth with salt water? Doesnt taste nice but its what my dentist recommends when I have infections. Hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## caro103

Breadsticks congrats on your girlie! 
Mvosse congrats on a little boy!! 

I reckon the genders are fairly equal now??

Alice, hope the dentist can help u tomorrow! Sounds horrid.

Afm, my DS has got a stinking cold with temp of 39.5, this morning I've woken.all snotty. Poo! Why do kids always share!?


----------



## maratobe

hi all congrats to everyone that has recently found out the genders of their bubs! :happydance:
we find out on thursday, i have had a horrible week... i was in hospital on tuesday for some bleeding i had :( luckily everything is good with bub and we dont know why i was bleeding but my cervix is closed!
i also went to the dentist on friday to get my broken back tooth fixed and they had to end up taking it out and i have been in so much pain and haven't been able to take anything but panadol! its horrible!
hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Libbysmum

oh no...I am dreading going to the dentist. I have 3 bad teeth that need fillings but have been too scared to go...I also need my top right wisdom tooth removed. I am worried about the pain and only having panadol as an option. Totally feel for you ladies. :( All the best Mara for your scan Thursday! I am glad that your cervix is closed and babe is fine. So scary when you have bleeding. Thankfully I have been clear of that since week 15. Praying I don't have any more issues with that. Got a busy week house hunting and running errands. DH wants me to pick up a lawn mower...I said I would go get it as long as I don't have to lift it. I hope everyone gets a good night sleep tonight... I made Taco salad and DH helped- He has been home today which has been great to have an extra pair of hands.


----------



## Anon Male

alicecooper said:


> Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow?

I am guessing Eve is still absent (hope she and bump are okay!) so in a fit of complete OpenOffice Calc nerdery I've taken the liberty of putting everyone's details into a spreadsheet and generating a list to look like what's in post #1. I've also added some data from this thread. I may have missed a few posts whilst going back through the thread, though, so I don't promise complete accuracy!

<3 *July Sunbeams due dates* <3

*~~27th of June~~*

_alicecooper =_ :yellow:

*~~1st of July~~*

_karry1412 =_ :yellow:
_Lauki =_ :blue:
_Lotus Womb =_ :yellow:
_Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
_misslissa =_ :yellow:
_myra =_ :blue:
_mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
_NennaKay =_ :yellow:
_oneandtwo =_ :pink:

*~~2nd of July~~*

_abagailb14 =_ :pink:
_BritneyNChris =_ :blue:
_HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
_JessinChi =_ :yellow:
_JWandBump =_ :blue:
_lorilou8202 =_ :yellow:
_macca197831 =_ :yellow:
_MrsLulu =_ :yellow:
_ProudArmyWife =_ :pink:
_SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:

*~~3rd of July~~*

_3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
_AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
_Libbysmum =_ :blue:
_LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _Serenity9712 =_ :angel:
_Shabutie =_ :yellow:
_Sue_88 =_ :pink:
_TTCMSP =_ :blue:
_ValleyGurl =_ :pink:
:hugs: _whigfield =_ :angel:

*~~4th of July~~*

_01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
_alannadee =_ :blue:
:hugs: _Butterfly2 =_ :angel:
_Catty =_ :yellow:
_cheerios =_ :yellow:
_gklmommy =_ :yellow:
_hopefulhoney [possibly the 5th] =_ :pink:
_JJsmom =_ :blue:
_KatOro =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
_Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
_Maksmama - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
_maratobe =_ :pink:
_mummyss =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
_ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
_sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
_tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
_Wriggly =_ :yellow:

*~~5th of July~~*

_Belen09_10 =_ :blue:
_JP19 =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
_mvosse =_ :blue:
_sharnahw =_ :yellow:
_sweet lullaby =_ :yellow:
_vanzaroni =_ :yellow:

*~~6th of July~~*

_barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
_Malingo =_ :yellow:
_Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
_Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
_MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
_mummy2jj =_ :yellow:

*~~7th of July~~*

:hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
_floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
_mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
_Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:

*~~8th of July~~*

_3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
_BeccaMichelle =_ :blue:
_Breadsticks =_ :pink:
_hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
_JFG =_ :yellow:
_kwills55 =_ :pink:
:hugs: _mouse_chicky =_ :angel:
_MrsMcP [possibly the 10th] =_ :pink:
:hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
_Sparkles237 =_ :blue:
_TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:

*~~9th of July~~*

_amjon =_ :yellow:
_BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
_janey211 =_ :yellow:
_Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
_Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
_Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
_TandJ =_ :yellow:

*~~10th of July~~*

_bumski =_ :yellow:
_Faith34 =_ :yellow:
_LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
_PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
_wantingagirl =_ :pink:

*~~11th of July~~*

_beachgal =_ :blue:
_Charlie91 =_ :pink:
_dove830 =_ :blue:
_faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
_lalalo =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
_MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
_misshastings =_ :pink:
_wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:

*~~12th of July~~*

_MarineLady =_ :pink:
_sandrac =_ :yellow:
_Xxenssial =_ :yellow:

*~~13th of July~~*

_CesRen =_ :yellow:
_chathamlady =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
_Evana =_ :yellow:
_HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
_karat85 =_ :pink:
_kaths101 =_ :blue:
:hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
_Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
_nuffmac =_ :yellow:
_xsarahxxannx =_ :pink:
_Xuxa =_ :yellow:

*~~14th of July~~*

_caro103 =_ :yellow:
_cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
_Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
_lolasweet =_ :yellow:
_Tink80 =_ :yellow:
_Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:

*~~15th of July~~*

_AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
_Medipea =_ :pink:

*~~16th of July~~*

_tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
_x-kirsty-x =_ :yellow:
_xkatiex =_ :yellow:

*~~17th of July~~*

:hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
_counting =_ :blue:
_crystalg =_ :yellow:
_emily4c =_ :yellow:
_MeganNW =_ :yellow:

*~~18th of July~~*

_motherearth23 =_ :blue:

*~~19th of July~~*

_pandaspot =_ :blue:

*~~20th of July~~*

:hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
_tlh97990 =_ :pink:

*~~21st of July~~*

_Jsmom5 =_ :blue:
_mattysMummy - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
:hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:

*~~22nd of July~~*

_Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
_jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
_rabab780 =_ :blue:
_samsMum =_ :pink:
_Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
_Tami =_ :yellow:
_TonyaG =_ :blue:
_Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:

*~~23rd of July~~*

_Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
_tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:

*~~24th of July~~*

:hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
_PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
_PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
_Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
_Vankiwi =_ :yellow:

*~~25th of July~~*

:hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
_Mama_noni =_ :yellow:
_Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
_TTDuck =_ :yellow:

*~~26th of July~~*

_parisprincess =_ :yellow:
_Turtlemad =_ :yellow:

*~~27th of July~~*

_Aaisrie =_ :blue:

*~~28th of July~~*

_MichelleDVM =_ :yellow:
:hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:

*~~29th of July~~*

_babyclements =_ :yellow:
_MissFox [possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:

*~~31st of July~~*

_fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:

*~~EDD To Be Announced~~*

_donna noble [1st week of July] =_ :blue:
_mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
_pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:

*24 = 
20 = 
106 = 
22 = 
*​
[last updated Thursday, 7 March 2013]


----------



## tlh97990

dove830 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> I have an ultrasound next Friday, but they don't like to tell you the gender, so I'm going to try to get it out of them, but if not, then I'll have to book a 3D one, and pay the $150 :wacko:
> 
> You're in BC too... where are you having the scan? I am also trying to woo the technician next Monday (the 18th). I know there is a place downtown that charges $60 for gender scan and dvd with all you images. A friend went there pretty recently (2 weeks ago) when her LO wouldn't cooperate and they found out she's team pink! She loved it and said it was a wonderful experience there
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the Island......just found out from my dr today tht they have started telling you the gender again!! YAY:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do they usually not tell you the gender in BC?Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard a couple of theories, but don't know for sure the actual reason. One was that some people will try to bring on a miscarriage if it's not a boy, the othe is that people would sue if they were wrong about the gender....:wacko:Click to expand...

i think that's the crazy that people would want to lose a baby based on gender. i'm sure there are crazy people like that but still its nuts!



sue_88 said:


> Ordered myself a new car today!
> 
> Needed a 5 door, so decided to treat myself to a brand new Mazda! Beautiful  that's my bank looking a little unhealthy!

congrats on your new car!!



Breadsticks said:


> We're having a girl! :happydance:
> 
> Little Aisling was very active, all she wanted to do was dance around :) We are so happy! We are at the museum now walking around and just enjoying the day. Since we're not home I can't post the ultrasound pictures but I will tomorrow when we are back.

congrats on team pink!!! little girls are awesome!!



mvosse said:


> Busy day for this household, but we are TEAM BLUE...and absolutely no clue for a name yet. Laundry this morning, out to lunch before the ultrasound, out for ice cream after, baby and grocery shopping, and big sister shopping. My DD had to tell EVERYONE that there was a baby in my belly and she has a baby brother in there. Even complete strangers, it was cute, if not a little frustrating stopping every 3 feet so she could talk. Home, dinner, went to see a play, and came home to settle down my DD and the 3 friends she has sleeping over. This little monkey was very obvious in displaying his parts! I'll upload the latest bump pic I have, and some ultrasounds tomorrow afternoon, probably after my nap, I'm going to go settle the 4 little ones down better. Good night everyone.
> 
> PS Breadsticks congrats on the baby girl!!!

congrats on the little boy!! that's exciting to have one of each!



Anon Male said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow?
> 
> I am guessing Eve is still absent (hope she and bump are okay!) so in a fit of complete OpenOffice Calc nerdery I've taken the liberty of putting everyone's details into a spreadsheet and generating a list to look like what's in post #1. I may have missed a few posts whilst going back through the thread, though, so I don't promise complete accuracy! (I've also added donna to the end of the list as she isn't on post #1 - I think the due date was moved to June? I lose track of this thread sometimes!)
> 
> <3 *July 2013 due dates* <3
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> 
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _NennaKay =_ :yellow:
> _myra =_ :blue:
> _Lauki =_ :yellow:
> _alicecooper =_ :yellow:
> _oneandtwo =_ :pink:
> _Lotus Womb =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> 
> _lorilou8202 =_ :yellow:
> _MrsLulu =_ :yellow:
> _BritneyNChris =_ :yellow:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
> _JessinChi =_ :yellow:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> _abagailb14 =_ :yellow:
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :yellow:
> _JwandBump =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> 
> _ValleyGurl =_ :yellow:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Serenity9712 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _whigfield =_ :angel:
> _Shabutie =_ :yellow:
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _TTCMSP =_ :yellow:
> _Sue_88 =_ :pink:
> _Libbysmum =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 =_ :angel:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> _Maksmama - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _JJsmom =_ :blue:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> _alannadee =_ :yellow:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> _maratobe =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> 
> _mvosse =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> _Belem09_10 =_ :yellow:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _JP19 =_ :yellow:
> _sharnahw =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> _Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> _Charlie91 =_ :yellow:
> _floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky =_ :angel:
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:
> _MrsMcP [possibly the 10th] =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> _Breadsticks =_ :pink:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> _Sparkles237 =_ :yellow:
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> 
> _Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> 
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :yellow:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> 
> _dove830 =_ :yellow:
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> _beachgal =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _Xxenssial =_ :yellow:
> _MarineLady =_ :yellow:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> 
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _misshastings =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> _chathamlady =_ :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :yellow:
> _kaths101 =_ :yellow:
> _nuffmac =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> 
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> 
> _Medipea =_ :yellow:
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _caro103 =_ :yellow:
> _x-kirsty-x =_ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> 
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> _counting =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> _tlh97990 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> 
> _pandaspot =_ :yellow:
> _mattysMummy - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> :hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:
> _Jsmom5 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
> _Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
> _samsMum =_ :yellow:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _rabab780 =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> _TonyaG =_ :yellow:
> _Tami =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> _Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> _Mama_noni =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> 
> _MissFox [Possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:
> _babyclements =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~EDD To Be Announced~~*
> 
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> _Vankiwi =_ :yellow:
> _donna noble =_ :blue:
> 
> *8 =
> 4 =
> 136 =
> 22 =
> *​
> [last updated Sunday, 10 February 2013]Click to expand...

boys are taking over so far!!!!

afm i received my tax refund on friday :happydance: so i bought myself a new mattress :haha: i feel old being excited about a mattress. my hubby said he got used to sleeping on the ground outside in Iraq so i could get any mattress i wanted. i went to the store alone so i didnt have other inputs and ended up almost falling asleep on the one i bought in the store!! i can't wait for them to deliver it tomorrow or tuesday!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow lots to catch up on. I've been away for the weekend visiting some friends :)

Congrats to anyone who recently found out that their bumps were blue or pink and to those having health and teeth issues hope you ladies get to feeling better soon.

Afm I've been having horrible hip/pelvic pain I'm really dreading how bad it's going to be by the end since its already this bad right now but it'll be worth it just gotta deal. Went shopping yesterday and got an adorable outfit for dd to wear to our ultrasound on Tuesday :happydance: I'm so excited to see peanut again :)


----------



## caro103

wow boys are def out numbering girls atm!!

hope your hips dont get too bad proudarmywife!!

my DS is ill :(, poor baby!


----------



## alicecooper

Anon Male said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow?
> 
> I am guessing Eve is still absent (hope she and bump are okay!) so in a fit of complete OpenOffice Calc nerdery I've taken the liberty of putting everyone's details into a spreadsheet and generating a list to look like what's in post #1. I've also added some data from this thread. I may have missed a few posts whilst going back through the thread, though, so I don't promise complete accuracy! (I've also added donna to the end of the list as she isn't on post #1 - I think the due date was moved to June? I lose track of this thread sometimes!)
> 
> <3 *July 2013 due dates* <3
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> 
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _NennaKay =_ :yellow:
> _myra =_ :blue:
> _Lauki =_ :yellow:
> _alicecooper =_ :yellow:
> _oneandtwo =_ :pink:
> _Lotus Womb =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> 
> _lorilou8202 =_ :yellow:
> _MrsLulu =_ :yellow:
> _BritneyNChris =_ :yellow:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
> _JessinChi =_ :yellow:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> _abagailb14 =_ :yellow:
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :yellow:
> _JWandBump =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> 
> _ValleyGurl =_ :yellow:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Serenity9712 =_ :angel:
> :hugs: _whigfield =_ :angel:
> _Shabutie =_ :yellow:
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _TTCMSP =_ :yellow:
> _Sue_88 =_ :pink:
> _Libbysmum =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 =_ :angel:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> _Maksmama - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _JJsmom =_ :blue:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> _alannadee =_ :yellow:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> _maratobe =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> 
> _mvosse =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> _Belem09_10 =_ :yellow:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _JP19 =_ :yellow:
> _sharnahw =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> _Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> _Charlie91 =_ :yellow:
> _floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky =_ :angel:
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:
> _MrsMcP [possibly the 10th] =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> _Breadsticks =_ :pink:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> _Sparkles237 =_ :yellow:
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> 
> _Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> 
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :yellow:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> 
> _dove830 =_ :yellow:
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> _beachgal =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _Xxenssial =_ :yellow:
> _MarineLady =_ :yellow:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> 
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _misshastings =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> _chathamlady =_ :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :yellow:
> _kaths101 =_ :yellow:
> _nuffmac =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> 
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> 
> _Medipea =_ :pink:
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _caro103 =_ :yellow:
> _x-kirsty-x =_ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> 
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> _counting =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> _tlh97990 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> 
> _pandaspot =_ :yellow:
> _mattysMummy - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> :hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:
> _Jsmom5 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
> _Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
> _samsMum =_ :yellow:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _rabab780 =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> _TonyaG =_ :yellow:
> _Tami =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> _Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> _Mama_noni =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> 
> _MissFox [Possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:
> _babyclements =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~EDD To Be Announced~~*
> 
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> _Vankiwi =_ :yellow:
> _donna noble =_ :blue:
> 
> *8 =
> 6 =
> 134 =
> 22 =
> *​
> [last updated Sunday, 10 February 2013]Click to expand...

cheers that's fab.

My due date is actually 27th June but I was put down as 1st July on the first post because there were no dates for June.

If there are more dates for June, maybe we should actually put down our real due dates?

Reason I never moved over to the June thread is because I'm always overdue without fail, so I have no doubt I'll end up with a July baby.


----------



## Sparkles237

I found out 3 weeks ago I'm having a boy, could you change mine please as my post got missed thanks


----------



## junemomma09

I'm so excited !! We finally finalized Names for a boy or girl!!

Girl: Emma Claire
Boy: Christian James

I'm so relieved! Now all we need is for my gender reveal party to come so we will know what to call this little one! Oh and DH finally felt baby kick!!! It was amazing feeling it from the outside.


----------



## Anon Male

alicecooper / Sparkles237 - done :)


----------



## kaths101

Alicecooper, your tooth def sounds like an abscess, I had one a few years ago and it sounds the same! Poor you. I too would prefer labour! Agonising pain.
Maybe your dentist is worried abut you being pregnant, I know some wont work on pregnant women and say to wait until after the baby is born! :wacko:

It's so nice to see all these gender scans coming through, I still have 9 days to go! 

Hope eve is ok :hugs:


----------



## pandaspot

Anon Male said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow?
> 
> I am guessing Eve is still absent (hope she and bump are okay!) so in a fit of complete OpenOffice Calc nerdery I've taken the liberty of putting everyone's details into a spreadsheet and generating a list to look like what's in post #1. I've also added some data from this thread. I may have missed a few posts whilst going back through the thread, though, so I don't promise complete accuracy! (I've also added donna to the end of the list as she isn't on post #1 - I think the due date was moved to June? I lose track of this thread sometimes!)
> 
> <3 *July 2013 due dates* <3
> 
> *~~27th of June~~*
> 
> _alicecooper =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> 
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Lauki =_ :yellow:
> _Lotus Womb =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _myra =_ :blue:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _NennaKay =_ :yellow:
> _oneandtwo =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> 
> _abagailb14 =_ :yellow:
> _BritneyNChris =_ :yellow:
> _HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
> _JessinChi =_ :yellow:
> _JWandBump =_ :blue:
> _lorilou8202 =_ :yellow:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _MrsLulu =_ :yellow:
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :yellow:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> 
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _Libbysmum =_ :blue:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Serenity9712 =_ :angel:
> _Shabutie =_ :yellow:
> _Sue_88 =_ :pink:
> _TTCMSP =_ :yellow:
> _ValleyGurl =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _whigfield =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> 
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> _alannadee =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 =_ :angel:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> _JJsmom =_ :blue:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> _Maksmama - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> _maratobe =_ :yellow:
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> 
> _Belem09_10 =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> _JP19 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> _mvosse =_ :blue:
> _sharnahw =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> _Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> _Charlie91 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> _floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> 
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :blue:
> _Breadsticks =_ :pink:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky =_ :angel:
> _MrsMcP [possibly the 10th] =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> _Sparkles237 =_ :blue:
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> 
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> 
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> 
> _beachgal =_ :yellow:
> _dove830 =_ :yellow:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _MarineLady =_ :yellow:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> _Xxenssial =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> 
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _chathamlady =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :yellow:
> _kaths101 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _misshastings =_ :yellow:
> _nuffmac =_ :yellow:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :pink:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> 
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> 
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> _Medipea =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _caro103 =_ :yellow:
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> _x-kirsty-x =_ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> _counting =_ :yellow:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> _tlh97990 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> 
> _Jsmom5 =_ :yellow:
> _mattysMummy - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> _pandaspot =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
> _jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
> _rabab780 =_ :yellow:
> _samsMum =_ :yellow:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _Tami =_ :yellow:
> _TonyaG =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> _Mama_noni =_ :yellow:
> _Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> 
> _babyclements =_ :yellow:
> _MissFox [Possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~EDD To Be Announced~~*
> 
> _donna noble =_ :blue:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _Vankiwi =_ :yellow:
> 
> *9 =
> 6 =
> 133 =
> 22 =
> *​
> [last updated Sunday, 10 February 2013]Click to expand...

Hi

Could you change me to the 19th July 

Thanks :D


----------



## donna noble

my dd is the first week of july. I'm to scared to actually say it. i know I'm weird but still struggling with the previous loss. when do you all think it's a good idea to start buying stuff? I'm worried about buying stuff and something bad happening. but i have to sometime!


----------



## alicecooper

donna - I've started buying weeks ago, but then again I'm never one to worry about stuff like that. Too easy going I reckon.

kaths101 - I went to emergency dentist today. Apparently it's not an abscess but a bad infection of the gum around the wisdom tooth (something to do with the fact that the wisdom tooth is only half-grown through the gum, so sometimes debris can get in between the tooth and the gum, and can't be brushed out, and that causes an infection).
I've been prescribed antibiotics.
In the meantime whilst I wait for the antibiotics to take effect though I'm still in agony :(

Anon Male - thanks for updating the chart.


Eeek got my anomaly scan tomorrow. Biting my nails at staying team yellow. I'm SO bloody curious, but I know if I find out I'll kick myself for not having any willpower.
I know I can do it and stay team yellow 'cos we did so with DD, but I'm still ridiculously curious!


----------



## tlh97990

donna- i started buying stuff early the first time around. this time im waiting to find out gender. However, i have never suffered from a loss (knock on wood) but if you are worried about jinxing it or whatever. you can always wait until 24 weeks (i think thats the viable week). i personally dont think its ever too soon but each person is different!!


----------



## Jsmom5

I have a question, since i found outi was pregnant i have had problems with my teeth/jaw. Its mostly the jaw?? Anyways, when i fall asleep i always left on my left side. Well my jaw hurts so bad and i have to turn to my right side. Its painful. I talked to my doc and she said maybe im clenching my teeth at night and to try wearing a mouth guard OR i have tmj. I dont know if its the pregnancy or not. Ive never had this problem before. Should i go to the dentist. Its only at night when i sleep on my left side. It always wakes me up in pain and i rotate to the other side. WEIRD! What do you ladies think?


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, I would go to a dentist about your jaw. I don't know if they can do any xrays while youre pregnant but they may be able to see something externally?

Donna, I also had a loss and have been wary this pregnancy. I started buying things once we found out it was a boy. We have a lot of stuff already though from our DD that will be passed down like the high chair, cot etc. 
A friend of ours is loaning us a double stroller/pram. I got a bulk pile of clothing etc off gumtree.com for $50 but the rest of the stuff I think I will TRY to hold off buying too many things like nappies and wipes etc - hopefully friends will give us plenty as gifts. But in saying that you do go through so many! 
Alice so glad you saw someone about your tooth! Hope the antibiotics kick in soon.


----------



## abagailb14

We picked out our nursery furniture today! Found this set at Burlington Coat Factory and dh was able to haggle an extra 30% off the price. We got the crib and 6 drawer dresser. I'm so excited to be getting the baby's nursery together :) We find out gender this Saturday too!
 



Attached Files:







dakota-driftowood-room-shot (1).jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sw33tp3a

that is a nice set.. good job on the % off too. :)


----------



## Lauki

Congratulations on all the little boys and girls!

My scan is not until this Friday, so will need some patient for a little while longer! Really excited and counting the sleeps like a 5 year old before her birthday :rofl:.
Just hoping baby is healthy though as it's a very serious scan of course!

I'm finally feeling some movements too now, not regular still but there's things happening! Very cool :)!


----------



## Libbysmum

That is beautiful Abigail. Just make sure DH mounts the chest of drawers to the wall before the little one is up to the climbing stage. Read a horribly heartbreaking story about a 3 year old who was crushed by her bedroom dresser drawers and died. Made me cry my eyes out.
Been feeling a little bit more movements last few days. So annoying having the anterior placenta.


----------



## caro103

lovely nursery set abigail!

eugh my son is still kinda sick, really snotty and temp keeps spiking so i can't really take him out. So instead he's posted some coins in our hoover :dohh:, I thought he was being a bit too quiet!! our hoover was blooming expensive too and is one that washes the floor as well...oops! they've gone into the sealed bit you can't get into too...wonder if it'll matter or whether the hoover will just rattle :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL our DD loves to sit on the vacuum like it is a motor bike. Hope the hover makes it okay. We still don't have a name for our little guy...got about 140 days to think up a good one. Half way to go!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh goodness Caro don't you love when they get quiet you know they are up to something :haha: dd is afraid of the vacuum I turn it on and she runs and climbs on the couch and yells at me the whole time :haha:

So exciting to see everyone hitting 20 weeks!! Halfway there girls :happydance:

AND in just 24 hours we will be on put way to our anatomy ultrasound!!! I'm so excited to see baby again! Praying he or she is healthy and will show us wether they are a he or a she :haha: fingers crossed.


----------



## caro103

enjoy tomorrow proudarmywife!!

i WISH my son was afraid of the vacuum :haha:, DH is gonna kill me, what with moving house we don't really have the funds to replace it! and he told me last night that it wasn't a good idea to let alex play with coins :dohh:


----------



## pandaspot

I am wondering am I feeling movement? I keep having like a pulsing in my tummy, it's round about where the baby is when I use the dopplar. Could this finally be it? Or is it some random pulsing in my belly?


----------



## alicecooper

20+4

everything looks healthy :)

So in terms of gender :

We were going to stay team yellow, but we talked about it, and we thought it would be nice to have it written down and then we could all find out together with the children.

So we got into the scan room and asked the technician to write it down, but she refused. She said she could tell us but she wasn't willing to write it down.
So then she was like "well do you want to know or not?"
So I kind of ummed and ahhed. Dh said he wanted to know, so I said "go on then". 
But then she grumbled a lot saying that it's not actually part of the scan - 
and then had a VERY half-arsed look and made a vague guess as to what she thought it was, but it was not clear at all, and she said she only THOUGHT it was that, and that she wasn't sure.

So basically I wish I'd just said I didn't want to know now.

So as far as I'm concerned it's just not concrete enough to be considered valid, so we're not telling anybody because it'll probably turn out to be the opposite gender lol

So team yellow still I suppose, even though now I've got it in the back of my head that it's what she said she thought it was. But really it was SO so vague. I do really wish I had just stuck to my guns and not asked at all.

Annoying or what?!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oh wow alice sorry the tech was such a :witch:

Thats awful that people behave like that at something that is an exciting and special moment. I think i would be like you and it wouldd be stuck in my head and i would have to go get some sort of confirmation. Not knowing at all is so much better than maybe half knowing and getting used to it. 

Scan picture looks great though and glad baby is healthy :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

heres my 20 week(well almost :haha:) bump
 



Attached Files:







560102_10200470815197560_1138479025_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caro103

:dohh: alice, i'd heard they're funny about writing it down before, something to do with being sued and it being on paper if they're wrong! whereas verbally there's no proof what they said! grrr. 

lovely bump proudarmywife!!

my son is driving me nuts! wants to eat, but doesn't want to eat! grrr. Now i've heated up his dinner and its sitting going cold whilst he has a meltdown :dohh:


----------



## caro103

panda sounds like movement to me! :D xx


----------



## tlh97990

abagailb14 said:


> We picked out our nursery furniture today! Found this set at Burlington Coat Factory and dh was able to haggle an extra 30% off the price. We got the crib and 6 drawer dresser. I'm so excited to be getting the baby's nursery together :) We find out gender this Saturday too!


i love the furniture!! i didn't know burlington had baby furniture! i need to get my daughter a dresser to match her new bed but haven't had much luck finding a good quality one for a reasonable price!



pandaspot said:


> I am wondering am I feeling movement? I keep having like a pulsing in my tummy, it's round about where the baby is when I use the dopplar. Could this finally be it? Or is it some random pulsing in my belly?

id say you are feeling movement!!!


----------



## pandaspot

caro103 said:


> panda sounds like movement to me! :D xx




abagailb14 said:


> id say you are feeling movement!!!

Yay! That's super exciting :) can't wait till its proper kicks :D


----------



## pandaspot

Something else I wanted to ask, do you get antenatal classes on the nhs? It's my first and I don't know how any of this works? 

When should you start them? Etc and whats involved? I do want them as I haven't a clue really.


----------



## alannadee

pandaspot said:


> Something else I wanted to ask, do you get antenatal classes on the nhs? It's my first and I don't know how any of this works?
> 
> When should you start them? Etc and whats involved? I do want them as I haven't a clue really.

Im getting some later on through the nhs, it was organised through the maternity unit they sent me some forms to fill in around the time of my booking in. They wont be untill around 30 weeks. But my local children center does some, i am starting 'from bump, birth and beyond' next week, they also do ante antal yoga which im loving. Plus its all free. You could look into them?

Chinese tonight after yoga!!! yum yum cant wait!!!


----------



## donna noble

had my 20 week check up this am. everything is perfect. my bp was a bit high but not bad. they know i have anxiety and it's usually high when I'm there.


----------



## tlh97990

donna- im glad your appt went well i know you were stressed out!! when do you have your anatomy scan? are you going to find out gender?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> That is beautiful Abigail. Just make sure DH mounts the chest of drawers to the wall before the little one is up to the climbing stage. Read a horribly heartbreaking story about a 3 year old who was crushed by her bedroom dresser drawers and died. Made me cry my eyes out.
> Been feeling a little bit more movements last few days. So annoying having the anterior placenta.

I read that one too and promptly had Mark afix Jessie's to the wall the next day!

*pandaspot *- It could be your pulse. It's really strong in your belly. Hubby is often confusing it with baby bumps! Ask your midwife about the classes. They will register you for one and then send you a letter telling you where/when. :)

*Alice *- gosh Alice! What an annoying tech! Our tech was sooo excited to tell us. I think she would have been sad if we'd said no. It was so obvious though I would have been able to tell even if she hadn't said. I'll have to scan the pic so you guys can see. but I know how you feel though, because at 14 weeks our tech said she was half sure it was a boy. I was like. ARGH! that's worse than not knowing! If you were living over here I'd tell you go to a different dentist asap! but I remember how hard it is to even register with one dentist there. :( We were luckier though in that there is a Dental School in Glasgow and they would take walkins. I really hope you can get someone else to look at it for you. British dentists mad me mad 

*Breadsticks* - aww congrats! Girls are awesome!

AFM: Hubby felt the baby kick for the first time Saturday night! It's finally real for him!! Also he's vetoed Greyson so we're back to Gabriel. I'm not sure why it's sooo hard for us to choose a name. Feeling nauseous again today. Been about a week since I've thrown up but I really though I might last night. 

I really should go write up a 19 week blog post while Jessie is watching an episode of Diego.


----------



## Miss Bellum

We haven't bought anything yet, but thats mainly due to living in a building site! There just seems to be no point in buying anything whilst most of our stuff is in boxes. 

Pandaspot - Sounds like movement great news:) Our midwife gave us details of the NHS groups they run but we can't book a place until 28 weeks. There are 2 afternoon sessions apparently. I am not entirely sure what they cover, but hopefully should be useful. I have signed up with NCT too so hopefully will learn from both of them. 

donna - So pleased everything went well at your scan :) 

alice - Hope the antibiotics have helped clear up your gum infection. Cant believe the first dentist didnt spot that! What a shame that the radiographer was so miserable :( 

BeccaMichelle - Hope you feel better soon x We seem to be struggling with finding boys names too. Seems to be much harder than girls name for some reason.


----------



## tlh97990

we stopped talking about names altogether. until we know the gender we're not discussing. every name he likes i hate and every name i like he hates. i refuse to give in and go for one of his names that i hate i feel like im doing all the growing and work here my vote should count for at least 2!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Alice* - I obviously missed a post there.. had to read back when noticed Miss B saying she hoped the antibiotics worked! lol Ditto! Hope your mouth is on the mend!

*Miss Bellum* - we were bad with girls names too.... I'm surprised our kid even has a name!

*tlh97990* - too true. I'd hate to choose a name hubby didn't love, but I do wish I could just magic his brain into loving the name that I do. hehe.


----------



## Breadsticks

Thanks, everyone! It still feels so surreal :)

Alice, sorry about your wisdom teeth and the cranky tech! I would be so frustrated about both. I hope you get some pain relief soon. When I had my wisdom teeth out, one had gotten infected because it was impacted but broke the surface...it was some of the worst pain I had ever had! I can't imagine dealing with that ever again, and definitely not while pregnant. I hope the antibiotics help!

Donna, so happy your appointment went well! :happydance:

Proudarmywife, your bump looks so great! I can't wait until your ultrasound tomorrow :D

As for me, our weekend away was AMAZING! The hotel was very nice and surprisingly inexpensive. We had a great time at the museum, we ended up buying a membership because they had a promotion where they would refund your tickets for the day and you get a sizeable discount at the gift shop, it ended up being cheaper for us to have the membership. The gift shop, oh goodness, they had the coolest stuff! Things specific to exhibits like usual but they also had original versions of old board games and children's books! We got Aisling a bunch of books that we had when we were kids. We also got her an amethyst to display in her room, it is so pretty. We plan on going back this summer, they will be having a Star Wars exhibit that we want to go to (we are super nerds lol) and general admission will now be free with the membership. We also get a pair of IMAX tickets for free so we can see something else there :) We saw The Hobbit Saturday night and it was so awesome in 3D! We loved it! Aisling kicked almost the entire movie so I think she liked it too :haha:

We also went out to eat at a German restaurant, it was delicious! I want to go back but it is about an hour away from us so we can't go too often. 

Of course the main event was the ultrasound Saturday morning! As expected, I didn't sleep a wink Friday night :haha: We got up pretty early that morning to have breakfast at the hotel, they had a pretty expansive free continental breaksfast that was really good. We ate at their bar because they brew Starbucks and my husband is obsessed and they had a soccer game on the TV. We love soccer so we watched it, I believe it was Tottenham vs. Newcastle. After the game we headed over for the ultrasound.

We were taken back right away even though we arrived a bit early, so that was cool :) The tech was a really nice man, I believe the owner of the business. The room was big, had a huge sectional couch next to a narrow, propped up bed. It was so comfortable! You watch the ultrasound on a huge screen on the wall in front of you instead of the monitor. He told us before he started that during the entire weekend he had only had girls, we ended up being the 14th! He tried to do 4D but because of my anterior placenta you couldn't really see her well. 

Here she is at 18 weeks 5 days! She was moving and kicking like CRAZY, even the tech said he had not seen a baby this active lol! He said it's no wonder I feel her all the time :haha:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/Aisling18Weeks_zps6b1fd394.jpg

We came home yesterday, my friend had been watching our pets for us. I had texted her to let her know we were having a girl because I broke down and told her before we left that we were having an ultrasound. We came home to balloons, banners, and pink "It's a girl!" Hershey Kisses arranged to say 'YAY!' on our table :cloud9: It was such a nice surprise!

We also called family to let them know yesterday. My mom cried several times and my little brother said he's going to teach her how to play sports, specifically he wants to play hockey with her and "teach her how to kick all the boys' butts!" :haha: We found out some pretty big news too, two of my SILs are pregnant! I'm not sure how far along one of them is though my husband said she was around 3 months. My other SIL is 6 weeks. They haven't told all of the family yet so I have to keep it quiet which is so hard! I am so excited!!! :happydance: I was just telling my husband that I wished one of them would get pregnant while I was (I knew one was trying and suspected the other might be too) merely hours before we found out they were! 

So that was my weekend in a nutshell :haha: I just can't stop smiling!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sounds like an amazing weekend *Breadsticks! *

You'll probably appreciate these photos ;) 

we're big geeks too. Although hubby totally rolled his eyes at me when I suggested Anakin as a name. 

Mark's 'it's a boy' facebook announcement

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sQy3XYDbjws/URA6ZJT_sdI/AAAAAAAAN-g/a4rQeXV64vU/s640/vader+announce.jpg


----------



## caro103

breadsticks what an awesome wkend! sooo fab your little girl is going to have cousins so close in age! I'm really jealous :haha:, as yet non of either of our families has even had one kid, let alone close in age!

becca...love DH's fb announcement! xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, those pictures are the best! Thank you so much for sharing them! My coworker is knitting some hats for the baby and she found a pattern to make one with Yoda ears and another with Princess Leia hair :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Just sat here, I was about to get up and go portion up my studel (woodland fruit flavour mmmmmmm) but then Millie decided to do a little dance around so still sat here feeling her move hehe. Baby comes over strudel! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Just sat here, I was about to get up and go portion up my studel (woodland fruit flavour mmmmmmm) but then Millie decided to do a little dance around so still sat here feeling her move hehe. Baby comes over strudel! :)

quote of the day: "Babies before strudel." :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope every one is well. 

I am rubbish at keeping up with this thread. I have been running around after my 3 yr old and working lol. 

I have thrush from anti biotics I am on, will the mw be able to prescribe the cream for me?


----------



## sue_88

BeccaMichelle said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Just sat here, I was about to get up and go portion up my studel (woodland fruit flavour mmmmmmm) but then Millie decided to do a little dance around so still sat here feeling her move hehe. Baby comes over strudel! :)
> 
> quote of the day: "Babies before strudel." :happydance:Click to expand...


:haha: :haha: she's quietened down now so I'm going in for strudel! :happydance:


----------



## caro103

:haha: sue i'm sat here needing a wee but baby is dancing away so don't wanna stop him/her!! (i might regret this if i need to cough :blush:)

pink flowers, in my last pregnancy the GP had to prescribe stuff but I remember my midwife just writing the GP a note, or even i did, so didn't actually take up an appt! xx


----------



## donna noble

tlh97990 said:


> donna- im glad your appt went well i know you were stressed out!! when do you have your anatomy scan? are you pgoing to find out gender?

yes i had a scan last weds. and it's a boy! the doctor said today it was perfect. i asked if by now they would see any major birth defects and he said yes there is no sign of anything being wrong. so i guess i need to relax and start enjoying this!


----------



## Pink Flowers

caro103 said:


> :haha: sue i'm sat here needing a wee but baby is dancing away so don't wanna stop him/her!! (i might regret this if i need to cough :blush:)
> 
> pink flowers, in my last pregnancy the GP had to prescribe stuff but I remember my midwife just writing the GP a note, or even i did, so didn't actually take up an appt! xx


I need a wee to but am not moving for the same reason :blush:

I will speak to her and see what she says, if i didnt have to make an appt with the GP i would be amazing as they are always running late! plus my mw appt is at lunch time so she might be able to get the doctor to do it there and then as he wont have patients.


----------



## caro103

there could be a few soggy sofas :rofl:, i got up and went though, plus got chocolate! xx


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Alice* - I obviously missed a post there.. had to read back when noticed Miss B saying she hoped the antibiotics worked! lol Ditto! Hope your mouth is on the mend!
> 
> *Miss Bellum* - we were bad with girls names too.... I'm surprised our kid even has a name!
> 
> *tlh97990* - too true. I'd hate to choose a name hubby didn't love, but I do wish I could just magic his brain into loving the name that I do. hehe.

yeah i couldn't imagine picking a name he didnt like but i wish i didnt care :haha:


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> there could be a few soggy sofas :rofl:, i got up and went though, plus got chocolate! xx


I got up because I needed a wee too, and I came back with cookies :dohh:


*Donna* - so so so glad your little boy is perfect. How truely wonderful. Well done mummy! Now to get very very excited for the arrival of your precious son xx


----------



## caro103

name wise so far i've written a short/medium list which i've not shown to my DH, getting him to do the same and then we'll negociate from there! hoping we'll both have some of the same ones on our list :D.

We're going to struggle with a boys name this time! xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Yay Donna, now go shopping for boy things and start to enjoy your little man. We have the same problem with boy names! I have had a list of pretty girl names but hardly any boy names! Got a big day here today with Playgroup, looking at houses and doing errands or DH while he is at work. Really would be nice to have a house keeper to run around doing the things I never get time for, putting folded laundry away etc.
Really want to get more done before the new baby arrives but don't know if I will get there.


----------



## pandaspot

My midwife is a bit rubbish and hasn't said 
Anything about antenatal classes at all. I have a thread on the main 2nd tri board about it


----------



## Sw33tp3a

caro103 said:


> :haha: sue i'm sat here needing a wee but baby is dancing away so don't wanna stop him/her!! (i might regret this if i need to cough :blush:)
> 
> pink flowers, in my last pregnancy the GP had to prescribe stuff but I remember my midwife just writing the GP a note, or even i did, so didn't actually take up an appt! xx

dont you hate that.. i get that way all the time. she will move at the moment i have to go so bad. and im not gonna waist the time going when i can still feel her. 

caro103-there could be a few soggy sofas
:thumbup: i have to wear pads 24/7 so i dont wee my self. i sneeze all the time now which doesn't help. ive tried the so called kegles and that dont work i swear when im done breast feeding i am gonna get a my bladder lifted and take those pills on the commercials that help with bladder control its offal. 

last night i could feel her stretching and moving up past my belly button like a big ball. and feel her on the out side when laying down. when i woke up my belly had pouched out more now and im more round D shape. so just her stretching did that lol.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am a bit disappointed with the antenatal classes here. With DD it was a one day event and we didn't have any opportunity to get to know other parents. It was basically just a video about birth and a lady telling you the pros and cons of the drugs on offer. Then a quick visit to the birthing suites...not really what I expected. 
This new hospital we are at with this little boy offer them at a price $115 if I remember correctly. I really don't think I will bother.


----------



## junemomma09

Today was one of the hardest days ive had since starting work in a hospital. I had to do post mortum care and transport a deceased patient to the morgue. It was awful. I cried the entire time the nurse and I were preparing this patient. I think what made it even more difficult was that he was only 48 years old. He was also married with four children ranging from 3 to 17 years in age. It's just very sad. 

On a more positive note, I've been feeling actual kicks for the last week now and they come more often. Plus my gender reveal invites are finished and in hand of my BFF. She's amazing! She's coming up in a couple weeks to helps shop for decorations. I'm excite and can't wait for the party! Especially to find out if we're welcome an Emma or Christian into the world :)


----------



## abagailb14

Official half way there 20 wks bump! I also officially feel like a blimp :) Please excuse the crabby face, don't know why I look so mean!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0083 (4).jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mvosse

Going to get our crib and travel system on Friday!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

20 weeks today:happydance:

We are up and getting ready for our ultrasound!!!

Will update you ladies later! Praying everything looks good with baby and he/she shows is the goods :)


----------



## myra

20 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







vugs.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tlh97990

Good luck everyone getting scans soon!! 

i still have a little bit. However, my new mattress is coming this afternoon and i cannot wait to go home to sleep in my new bed!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Proudarmywife, so excited for you!!

Tlh, we got a new mattress last spring and for about a week we would just take dinner to bed and stay in there all evening lol. New mattresses are awesome!

My 19 week belly :)
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130211_210359_zps23ae52eb.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

cant wait to find out Proudarmy wife exciting day for you... :)


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> Proudarmywife, so excited for you!!
> 
> Tlh, we got a new mattress last spring and for about a week we would just take dinner to bed and stay in there all evening lol. New mattresses are awesome!
> 
> My 19 week belly :)
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130211_210359_zps23ae52eb.jpg

i told my hubby he might be sleeping on the couch for awhile so i can enjoy it!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Cute bump pic ladies :) 

pandaspot - I remember your post about the midwife, hopefully you get an good new one who can advise whats in your area. 

Libbysmum - Your antenatal classes do sound like quite a let down. I have no idea what the NHS ones here will be like, but as they are free, might as well give them go.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We are team :pink: :happydance: 

I'm so excited dd will have a little sister :)

She is absolutely perfect! Measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) and she's so active we didn't get many pictures cause she just wouldn't hold still :haha: we did get a few though I will post one later when I get home :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

tlh97990 said:


> Good luck everyone getting scans soon!!
> 
> i still have a little bit. However, my new mattress is coming this afternoon and i cannot wait to go home to sleep in my new bed!!

We got a new bed the other week, its a king size with a tempur mattress... Its AMAZING! 



Breadsticks said:


> Proudarmywife, so excited for you!!
> 
> Tlh, we got a new mattress last spring and for about a week we would just take dinner to bed and stay in there all evening lol. New mattresses are awesome!
> 
> My 19 week belly :)
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130211_210359_zps23ae52eb.jpg

Lovely belly picture! 



ProudArmyWife said:


> We are team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited dd will have a little sister :)
> 
> She is absolutely perfect! Measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) and she's so active we didn't get many pictures cause she just wouldn't hold still :haha: we did get a few though I will post one later when I get home :)

Aww congrats on the girlie. 

Going to try and keep up with this thread again :blush:

Had MW today, I have everything in my urine, thrush and most prob UTI, which will be causing the things in the urine, plus I hadn't drunk much today before I went and got 2+ ketones, she said if I don't start to drink more she is going to admit me... :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

Too bad about the UTI and Thrush...painful stuff! Not sure if pregnant women can take the cream...hope they sort it out before too long.
Wow on all the new announcements and belly shots...I have been slack at taking pictures of my belly. I will try and upload one later today. Anyone else getting forgetful at things? Pregnancy brain? 
Awesome on the new mattress...I hope you have wonderful sleeps. DD has learnt to JUMP so now our lovely mattress gets a lot of action from her little feet jumping around as though it was a bouncy castle. If she keeps it up we will need a new one before long.
Totally felt like going out to eat last night. We went to an Indian place round the corner. It was delicious even though we were the only customers sitting in there were about 5 pick up orders while we ate. I said to DH I thought this was a take out place and didn't realize it had tables and I have driven past it a million times. He said that he didn't know it was sit in restaurant either.


----------



## Pink Flowers

they have given me some cream for the thrush, so hopefully it will work.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Pink Flowers said:


> they have given me some cream for the thrush, so hopefully it will work.

yogurt will help eat all you want. in child care we would give kids that would have it and it would go away in a day or two, with out meds just yogurt. same for a yeast infection it helps. so when ever on meds like antibiotics females should stock up on yogurt. learned it from my doctor when i was little.


----------



## junemomma09

I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.


----------



## donna noble

:( please don't feel that way. i hope you will stay. i know i have a hard time keeping people straight. I'm very bad at names!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:



> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

i tend to try and speak to all as a whole. i dont now how to do the multi quoting.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sw33tp3a said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.
> 
> i tend to try and speak to all as a whole. i dont now how to do the multi quoting.Click to expand...

Same here. I'm not tech savvy enough :haha: I def read what you post though :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Here I am at 20 weeks. I think I look about the same just a bit more rounded.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







20 weekp.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pink Flowers

junemomma09 said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

I think its just such a big fast moving group things get missed. I for one miss things because I am at work and normally tired when I am reading things xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Libbysmum said:


> Here I am at 20 weeks. I think I look about the same just a bit more rounded.:blush:

Thats a lovely bump. Mine is still at the is sge fat stage lol


----------



## maratobe

Libbysmum said:


> Here I am at 20 weeks. I think I look about the same just a bit more rounded.:blush:

looking good!!
we have our scan tomorrow eeek!!!! can not wait!! it just sucks that it is in the afternoon!! which means i have to wait around all day until 4pm :dohh:
ill post a picture when i get home though :)
had my 20 week appointment today and it went well!! :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

Ive just spoken to the doctor - had a nose bleed this morning that last over 40 minutes :(

He seemed a little concerned and wanted me to go to the surgery, so he can 'have a look at me'

I dont really know what that means, just hope he doesn't say anything too bad.


----------



## Libbysmum

I hate nose bleeds...any blood actually. I hope the Dr knows what to look for. I have no idea why noses bleed actually, I thought it had something to do with the blood vessels being so close to surface. I hope it isn't anything serious Sue. Take care and rest up as much as possible.
Junemomma I read your posts but like Pink find that these posts go so fast it is hard for me to keep up and reply to everyone. Have found also that I miss things when I am asleep as Australia is a different time zone to UK and USA. I really hope you stay!


----------



## Libbysmum

maratobe said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Here I am at 20 weeks. I think I look about the same just a bit more rounded.:blush:
> 
> looking good!!
> we have our scan tomorrow eeek!!!! can not wait!! it just sucks that it is in the afternoon!! which means i have to wait around all day until 4pm :dohh:
> ill post a picture when i get home though :)
> had my 20 week appointment today and it went well!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks...all the best for Tommorow...What a lovely Valentines gift to see your little bean! How exciting...just keep busy during the day and the time will fly:happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

I understand how you feel junemomma. I think I feel that way because of hormones and I do realize this thread moves so fast and I don't have time myself when I get home to read through all the posts from the day or a couple of days when I am finally able to get back on here. :hug: I hope you're doing OK!! It's very hard to keep up with everyone every day as OH gets upset if I'm on my computer all the time when I'm at home. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!! We have 1 more week until we get to see our LO again!! They had rescheduled the anatomy scan I was supposed to have last week but at least they gave me the few pics! Cant wait to see him again!! I get to get my hair cut tonight!! I can't wait! OH and I have a date tomorrow for Valentines day so I'm excited!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Heres a couple of the pictures from our ultrasound yesterday :) She is just so chubby and cute! i love her so much already :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20w.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 7









20weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma09 said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

i hope you stay. i sometimes feel the same way but i know i don't respond to everyones post because we seem to be a chat happy group. i usually only get on when im at work so from friday afternoon to monday morning theres like 8 pages to go through so i tend to read and run!!


----------



## sue_88

Some people miss posts, some people reply to posts they wish too, and some people just read and make a couple of comments.

It doesn't mean people are being ignored, or 'don't fit in'. This thread moves very quickly - I for one work over 40 hours a week and do not have time to catch up with everything, in fact I usually only bother with the last two pages and not read any further back, I've got things to do at home as well, which of course means I miss things. Does it mean I'm not bothered, no. Does it mean I couldn't care less, no. It just means I missed what you said, and hopefully I'll catch your next post!



Anyway....moving on.

The doctor looked up my nose - interesting experience! But he said that my septum (bit in the middle) was very swollen and looked really sore (yes thanks doctor - its my nose, I am aware!) so he has given me a prescription of some gel to put onto it to take the swelling down.

I like the GP surgery but I keep seeing this same doctor - he is very knowledgeable, for sure, but wet blanket comes to mind!! It takes him about 20 minutes to say 2 words lol it's so annoying!

So hopefully my nose will start to calm down now and produce no more epic blood loss! I decided to take the rest of the day off work today and 'work from home' which meant beginning Millie's nursery, washing clothes and going for a walk.

We've had a huge dumping of snow today! A few inches! Luckily it has stopped now though.

Hope everyone is well......love the scan pictures and bump pictures that have popped up! Here is my 18w lying down bump pic.....I'll do a 20 week one soon!! Standing up it still just looks flabby! lol

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







bump18wk.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, I felt quite ignored once or twice too - especially if asking a specific question and the people directly below you don't make any reference to it at all... but OF COURSE that's not intentional and no one wants to ignore anyone else on the thread :)
I hardly write anything but read a few times a day. I love hearing what you're all up to and think you're all lovely ladies.

So those feeling ignored, hang in there. Just let us know how you're feeling so we can give you a little extra TLC. We're all feeling hormonal together :)

Love, Hopeful


----------



## caro103

I def try not to ignore anyone, however if i don't know the answer to a Q won't always respond to it :), or sometimes (like today) i've just skim read about 5 pages cos i haven't been on since yesterday morning!

proudarmywife, congrats on your little girl!!

sue, hope the nose bleeds stop now! i got loads at the end of my pregnancy with alex, got really embarrassing actually as they just started with no warning and poured :/, pretty sure mine were linked to a raise in blood pressure as it was creeping up and they disapeared as soon as he was born! so do get them to keep an eye on that if they keep up! but fx;ed the gel helps! xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

@caro103 - Thats pretty much what I would say too. 

@ hopefulhoney - I think sometimes if people dont know the answer to a question, they dont respond and as the thread keeps going, it can get overlooked. Just come back & ask again! I'm sure no-one is ignoring things on purpose x 



junemomma09 said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

I am sorry to hear you feel that way. I'm sure it is no-ones intention to ignore you. The thread moves very fast and it is difficult to keep up with everyone. If someone posted a few days ago or I dont have any thing constructive to say then I often dont respond to posts. I think it is just hard to respond to individual posts on a regular basis. Hope you stay and continue posting. 





maratobe said:


> looking good!!
> we have our scan tomorrow eeek!!!! can not wait!! it just sucks that it is in the afternoon!! which means i have to wait around all day until 4pm :dohh:
> ill post a picture when i get home though :)
> had my 20 week appointment today and it went well!! :happydance:

Good to hear your appointment went well, looking forward to seeing the picture tomorrow :) 



JJsmom said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!!! We have 1 more week until we get to see our LO again!! They had rescheduled the anatomy scan I was supposed to have last week but at least they gave me the few pics! Cant wait to see him again!! I get to get my hair cut tonight!! I can't wait! OH and I have a date tomorrow for Valentines day so I'm excited!!

Hope you have a great date tomorrow with your shiny new hair do :) 



sue_88 said:


> The doctor looked up my nose - interesting experience! But he said that my septum (bit in the middle) was very swollen and looked really sore (yes thanks doctor - its my nose, I am aware!) so he has given me a prescription of some gel to put onto it to take the swelling down.
> 
> I like the GP surgery but I keep seeing this same doctor - he is very knowledgeable, for sure, but wet blanket comes to mind!! It takes him about 20 minutes to say 2 words lol it's so annoying!
> 
> So hopefully my nose will start to calm down now and produce no more epic blood loss! I decided to take the rest of the day off work today and 'work from home' which meant beginning Millie's nursery, washing clothes and going for a walk.
> 
> We've had a huge dumping of snow today! A few inches! Luckily it has stopped now though.
> 
> Hope everyone is well......love the scan pictures and bump pictures that have popped up! Here is my 18w lying down bump pic.....I'll do a 20 week one soon!! Standing up it still just looks flabby! lol
> 
> xxxx

Sounds like a horrible experience! Lets hope there is no more epic bleeding! 

We had a little flurry of snow but it mainly turned to rain. Cute bump pic x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh! I hope my post didn't come across as me being offended. I just meant it can feel that way even when that's not what anyone is aiming to do :)
We're all trying to keep up with a super-fast thread!

:)


----------



## oneandtwo

Had my 20 week appt yesterdat. I saw a CNM vs my OB. All I can say is, what a joke that was! Lol referenced my chart and how shocked she was ive had "all these babies" with the same man, since im only 26 (im on pregnancy #10 viable baby #4). Also mentioned she thought I should have a cerclage because of my contractions, uhhh a cerclage will not help conttactions and I amNOT dilating. Makes me nervous for the women who go in there and just go with whatever is told to them. Anyway im up 6 lbs since my last visit, dont feel like I am and wish I'd gain more but they say its a good amount. Its just not like last pregnancy. My uterus is measuring a bit over 20Weeks also (which I knew, I can feel it over my belly button)

I can now notice when ahe is lying transverse vs up and down. My belly sticks out when shes laying normally but almost disappears when she goes transverse. Its kind of funny!

Has anyone else been having killer hip pain from sleeping? My hips are so sore and im having a hard time sleeping since I cant lay on my bavk or stomach anymore hips are all I got and its hurting!! I might make dh buy my a recliner LOL


----------



## Sw33tp3a

iv been so busy i will be on here later tonight to catch up on post but wanted to show what i just finished making for my friends baby shower gift. arent they cute. i want to make another set for my little one. soon.


----------



## MissFox

I don't intentionally ignore posts. I live off the grid (no power without generator) and poor cell service. My only internet is my phone and I have a 2 hr round trip commute to work as well as a toddler. I have noticed not all of my posts are mentioned or replied to (even a bump pic and my final bump pic from last pregnancy) and I get upset but I figure I can't always respond unless something really catches my eye so why should everyone respond to all my posts. I'm sorry you feel that way junemomma. I also have a hard time keeping things straight because when I'm reading it doesn't show me the poster unless I scroll over. 

I'm applying for another job today. We just need more $ coming in. It is very part time and goes on summer break from may-September so perfect fir baby and the schedule should work with my existing job


----------



## sue_88

caro - they are embarrassing, that is why I decided to take the rest of today off, but in case my nose broke again and decided to bleed all over the place. My laptop is slow enough as it is at work after I spilt a brew all over it - it definitely doesn't need blood clogging it up!

miss bellum - thanks, I hope so too! When is your anatomy scan, it must be soon, was it Monday if I remember correctly? Mine is on Saturday - I'm so excited to see her again :)

one and two - my hips are achey, but definitely not in pain. Could you see a physio? Definitely get hubby to treat you to something.....what about a pregnancy pillow. My friend got a HUGE one and now she says there is barely any room for hubby :haha: poor hubby. Sorry your appointment was a bit of a bust.

sweetpea - they are so cute! arent you good! I bought some handmade crochet shoes of ebay for my little lady. I did attempt to make them myself but no can do lol! I could barely handle the needle :haha:

missfox - good luck with the job app. Hope you get it to get some more cash.


----------



## Miss Bellum

oneandtwo - Sounds uncomfortable, may be a few extra pillows might help?

Sw33tp3a - Cute booties, makes me wish I was better at crafty things. 

Missfox - fingers crossed for your job application, hope you get it. 

Sue_88 - Yep, my scan is on Monday, I am so looking forward to seeing the bean again, and hopefully getting the gender. It's good that your area does scans on a Saturday, I think ours is just open on weekdays. Still, good excuse to get out of work early!


----------



## myra

Hi June- I'm sorry it feels like that. I read and look forward to hearing everyone's updates. I just don't respond often. 

It might in part be hormones. It also seems like people are responding less in general to posts & I'm guessing it might be that things are getting busier in our lives as everything is getting more real with baby. You're a great part of the group and I hope you'll stick around.:hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Appreciate the replies. I for one understand about having life and work and kids, nd that's why I also said I understand that not all my responses or posts will be responded to...I would be very selfish to think everyone should respond to every little thing I say. I have a 9 yr old and 3 yr old and work 48 plus hours a week plus family life. So I know. 

It was one post in particular that I was hoping to get some support be ause I had said how I had a rough day at work because I had my first post-mortum patient I had to prepare and transport to the morgue. It was a very hard night for me and I was reaching out to hopefully get some positive feedback. But when I noticed others posting soon after mine and I was completely ignored on what I had said, yes I did feel ignored. 

I realize not everyone is on at the time I posted something and pages move quickly and I completely understand only going back a couple pages to read up as we're ALL busy.
I appreciate the ones who replied with kindness to my feelings. It means a lot! And thank you! :) I will still come and see how you all are doing and maybe say something here or there but I probably won't be getting so personal with my life anymore as I tend to be more sensitive lately and I don't want to put myself out there to feel ignored when everyone else are only trying to just keep up. I wish you all well though. And I look forward to us all posting about the births of our newest additions.


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a horrible night with DD unwell and unsettled. None of us got much sleep. This morning she wouldn't eat and just clingy and crying. I gave her some Panadol and she finally took a short nap- woke up and vomited all over me and herself and the armchair. What a mess! Gave her a bath to clean up and she seems fine now playing with her toys as though nothing happened...I feel crap cause I had no sleep and now the chair stinks. Hoping I won't have to drag myself or her to the doctors.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

junemomma09 said:


> Appreciate the replies. I for one understand about having life and work and kids, nd that's why I also said I understand that not all my responses or posts will be responded to...I would be very selfish to think everyone should respond to every little thing I say. I have a 9 yr old and 3 yr old and work 48 plus hours a week plus family life. So I know.
> 
> It was one post in particular that I was hoping to get some support be ause I had said how I had a rough day at work because I had my first post-mortum patient I had to prepare and transport to the morgue. It was a very hard night for me and I was reaching out to hopefully get some positive feedback. But when I noticed others posting soon after mine and I was completely ignored on what I had said, yes I did feel ignored.
> 
> I realize not everyone is on at the time I posted something and pages move quickly and I completely understand only going back a couple pages to read up as we're ALL busy.
> I appreciate the ones who replied with kindness to my feelings. It means a lot! And thank you! :) I will still come and see how you all are doing and maybe say something here or there but I probably won't be getting so personal with my life anymore as I tend to be more sensitive lately and I don't want to put myself out there to feel ignored when everyone else are only trying to just keep up. I wish you all well though. And I look forward to us all posting about the births of our newest additions.

i thought i replied to that comment. see im finishing my bachelors in a week for healthcare administration and healthcare management. your post struck me and i felt bad and understood what you were going through. i could only imagine if going through it pregnant can be ten times worse. i must have gotten distracted by my son when i saw it ended up logging off instead and forgot to reply later. :hugs:

Libbys mom - hope she feels better hun. try some baking soda and a damp cloth and it will remove the stain and smell. :)



asfm- finished my crochet project as you saw before and did 4 dozen cookies half red velvet cookies and the other sugar cookies for my daughters class tomorrow. now looking on Olive gardens menu on there site to figure out what i want when we go to dinner in a bit. its hard to choose to many choices.


----------



## oneandtwo

I have a body pillow already, doesnt seem to help? I know my hips are lopsided, maybe that's part of the issue!


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma09 said:


> Appreciate the replies. I for one understand about having life and work and kids, nd that's why I also said I understand that not all my responses or posts will be responded to...I would be very selfish to think everyone should respond to every little thing I say. I have a 9 yr old and 3 yr old and work 48 plus hours a week plus family life. So I know.
> 
> It was one post in particular that I was hoping to get some support be ause I had said how I had a rough day at work because I had my first post-mortum patient I had to prepare and transport to the morgue. It was a very hard night for me and I was reaching out to hopefully get some positive feedback. But when I noticed others posting soon after mine and I was completely ignored on what I had said, yes I did feel ignored.
> 
> I realize not everyone is on at the time I posted something and pages move quickly and I completely understand only going back a couple pages to read up as we're ALL busy.
> I appreciate the ones who replied with kindness to my feelings. It means a lot! And thank you! :) I will still come and see how you all are doing and maybe say something here or there but I probably won't be getting so personal with my life anymore as I tend to be more sensitive lately and I don't want to put myself out there to feel ignored when everyone else are only trying to just keep up. I wish you all well though. And I look forward to us all posting about the births of our newest additions.

Sorry you had that difficult day at work!! I for one couldn't work in the healthcare industry but have much respect for those that do! I can't deal with blood and/or death like that. I have a hard enough time when I cut myself! I hope your days get better!!!

Things are starting to get tough for me emotionally as well. I am normally an emotional person, but since yesterday it's been a lot worse! I made a comment to OH yesterday about an ingrown hair on his neck that was healing. I said it was where another girl bit his neck. He responded with "I wish that's what it was!!" So I said a few choice words. Then today I was going to get my hair done after work and this morning when I woke up he said "just think, you're finally going to be sex...." then stopped himself and then continued with "You know I always think you are sexy!" It was too late. That one made me cry thinking he doesn't find me attractive or sexy anymore. Although I know I look a MILLION times better now than I did earlier, it still hurt to have him say that to me. Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## caro103

Aww jj, men can be so insensitive!

June, I def meant to reply to that post, so sorry :-(. I can'teven imagine how hard a day it must have been :hugs:

I've woken with Alex's horrid head cold, no wonder the poor boy has been kinda grumpy lately! Right now I'm lazing in bed whilst he gets up to god knows what in the other bedroom! Eeek. So not as he's not breaking anything else (dh had to take the entire Hoover apart to get the coins out...I wasn't popular!)


----------



## maratobe

well everything is perfect with baby!!! head is still firmly in my pelvis and we couldn't get it out! but all the major organs looks great and bub is measuring 2 days ahead! we were there for about an hour...
bub little one was not shy from the get go to show what it was......

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/419db316-aa33-47ac-9565-a0551e469fac_zpsc12d8b1c.jpg


----------



## Pink Flowers

junemomma09 said:


> Appreciate the replies. I for one understand about having life and work and kids, nd that's why I also said I understand that not all my responses or posts will be responded to...I would be very selfish to think everyone should respond to every little thing I say. I have a 9 yr old and 3 yr old and work 48 plus hours a week plus family life. So I know.
> 
> It was one post in particular that I was hoping to get some support be ause I had said how I had a rough day at work because I had my first post-mortum patient I had to prepare and transport to the morgue. It was a very hard night for me and I was reaching out to hopefully get some positive feedback. But when I noticed others posting soon after mine and I was completely ignored on what I had said, yes I did feel ignored.
> 
> I realize not everyone is on at the time I posted something and pages move quickly and I completely understand only going back a couple pages to read up as we're ALL busy.
> I appreciate the ones who replied with kindness to my feelings. It means a lot! And thank you! :) I will still come and see how you all are doing and maybe say something here or there but I probably won't be getting so personal with my life anymore as I tend to be more sensitive lately and I don't want to put myself out there to feel ignored when everyone else are only trying to just keep up. I wish you all well though. And I look forward to us all posting about the births of our newest additions.

I sorry you had such a rubbish day at work that day, I didn't see the post, if I had I would have replied. :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on princess number 2 Mara! How cool that you won't have to buy too many new items. I am sure Grace will love being her big sis. How was everyone's valentines day? Mine wasn't very great at all. Libby was sick but finally crashed around 8.30pm and am hoping she stays in her cot and sleeps well. Last night was very restless and DH has about had enough of her disturbing our sleep. 
Now to change the subject...sorry if TMI but anyone having huge CM issues? Just crazy!


----------



## maratobe

thank you :) we are very happy and excited!
im sorry libby has been sick, i hope she gets better soon!! and your day gets better!

here is my 20 week bump!
(sorry its a big picture!)
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/46dd7bdd-e76c-45d2-a905-29ab6244f86d_zps2c5bfa9a.jpg


----------



## Breadsticks

Poor Libby, get well soon!

We don't celebrate Valentine's Day, never have even when we were dating. I like the idea of celebrating couples but it is marketed towards spoiling the woman with flowers/jewelry/chocolate and that's just not me :haha: Well, the chocolate part is me but he surprises me with it all the time, we usually have a stash at all times lol. Usually when I tell people we don't celebrate it, I get a lot of negative comments like our marriage must be bad or we're just cynics :dohh: 

I feel like my energy level has taken a nosedive lately! I feel like I did first tri, hopefully it is just a short phase. School and work have been crazy though lately so maybe that is it.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope libby gets better soon!

Lovely bump picture. :) 

Breadsticks - we don't really celebrate it but I got him some cup cakes made by a friend they were so nice, and then he had to rush out to tesco last night so I thought ooo I might be getting something, but nope nothing. I was expecting it but I don't know stupid hormones! 

AFM - My Grandad was taken very ill yesterday, all I have been told today is he is stable. They said last night he had heart failure, kidney failure, and his core temp was 30 and heart rate was 40 bpm!


----------



## oneandtwo

Breadsticks-we dont celebrate either....I think we did once, in highschool. Its not for us. Like you.said it seems to be all about the female and I dont like being doted on/receiving gifts. I think he'd giggle and get a bit excited if I bought him flowers or something but we do ALOT all year for each other so it kind of makes today invalid.

Afm-hubby is coming home in the next 1-3 days, havent seen him.since January ...he tells me hes grown a mustache LOL we're very excited to get him back for a little while, even if he does have somethinggrowing on his lip ;)


----------



## pandaspot

Ooo I am definetly getting movement now :D having taps and that weird sensation liking fluttering, earlier when I was having it I grabbed the dopplar to see if its where the baby was, and it was, spot on. Can't wait for it to get stronger :)


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> Had my 20 week appt yesterdat. I saw a CNM vs my OB. All I can say is, what a joke that was! Lol referenced my chart and how shocked she was ive had "all these babies" with the same man, since im only 26 (im on pregnancy #10 viable baby #4). Also mentioned she thought I should have a cerclage because of my contractions, uhhh a cerclage will not help conttactions and I amNOT dilating. Makes me nervous for the women who go in there and just go with whatever is told to them. Anyway im up 6 lbs since my last visit, dont feel like I am and wish I'd gain more but they say its a good amount. Its just not like last pregnancy. My uterus is measuring a bit over 20Weeks also (which I knew, I can feel it over my belly button)
> 
> I can now notice when ahe is lying transverse vs up and down. My belly sticks out when shes laying normally but almost disappears when she goes transverse. Its kind of funny!
> 
> Has anyone else been having killer hip pain from sleeping? My hips are so sore and im having a hard time sleeping since I cant lay on my bavk or stomach anymore hips are all I got and its hurting!! I might make dh buy my a recliner LOL

ive been having really bad hip pain from sleeping too! i have a pregnancy pillow and my new mattress now and my hips still hurt!! i havent found relief yet



Sw33tp3a said:


> View attachment 566715
> iv been so busy i will be on here later tonight to catch up on post but wanted to show what i just finished making for my friends baby shower gift. arent they cute. i want to make another set for my little one. soon.

those are adorable! i wish i could make something like that!



Breadsticks said:


> Poor Libby, get well soon!
> 
> We don't celebrate Valentine's Day, never have even when we were dating. I like the idea of celebrating couples but it is marketed towards spoiling the woman with flowers/jewelry/chocolate and that's just not me :haha: Well, the chocolate part is me but he surprises me with it all the time, we usually have a stash at all times lol. Usually when I tell people we don't celebrate it, I get a lot of negative comments like our marriage must be bad or we're just cynics :dohh:
> 
> I feel like my energy level has taken a nosedive lately! I feel like I did first tri, hopefully it is just a short phase. School and work have been crazy though lately so maybe that is it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

we dont celebrate valentines day either. we both feel like its a made up holiday and our anniversary is at the end of the month anyway so we dont fuss about it!

afm i've been having some cramping on and off yesterday and today. i'm not sure what it is or what its from. i havent had any bleeding or any other issues so maybe its just my uterus stretching??


----------



## Anon Male

pandaspot said:


> Could you change me to the 19th July

Done :)



donna noble said:


> my dd is the first week of july. I'm to scared to actually say it. i know I'm weird but still struggling with the previous loss. when do you all think it's a good idea to start buying stuff? I'm worried about buying stuff and something bad happening. but i have to sometime!

I can only barely imagine what you're going through. Keeping fingers crossed for you - given that you've made it this far, if the anomaly scan doesn't uncover anything alarming, I'd say the chances are good :) I understand that the 24-week point - "V day" - is a significant milestone, as it marks the point where the child is theoretically viable outside the womb, and that milestone helps some mums-to-be to overcome the worst of their anxieties. Maybe that'd be the point to go on a shopping spree?



alicecooper said:


> Anon Male - thanks for updating the chart.

It gives me something useful to do :haha:



ProudArmyWife said:


> We are team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited dd will have a little sister :)
> 
> She is absolutely perfect! Measuring a week ahead (my due date won't change though) and she's so active we didn't get many pictures cause she just wouldn't hold still :haha: we did get a few though I will post one later when I get home :)

Congrats on being team :pink: ProudArmyWife!



junemomma09 said:


> I don't even know why I bother posting anymore. Most of my posts get ignored. I understand not everyone can respond to everything I say, but it's getting ridiculous and I don't feel very accepted in this group. I know I'm not on a whole lot but that's because I work so much I don't have the time to be on a lot to talk with you all. Maybe it's just my hormones but this is how I feel. I probably won't be coming around much anymore.

Oh hon :hugs: I do hope you continue posting. This is a fast-moving thread sometimes and if people don't respond, it's not because they don't care, more often than not it's because they don't know what to say that's appropriate.

I can relate to that. I joined this forum so I could have a better idea of what DW is going through, what unexpected things may be around the corner... and I enjoy reading each and every one of the posts on this thread, though I seldom respond to them - being the only boy on the thread does make me the intruder :blush:



maratobe said:


> well everything is perfect with baby!!! head is still firmly in my pelvis and we couldn't get it out! but all the major organs looks great and bub is measuring 2 days ahead! we were there for about an hour...
> bub little one was not shy from the get go to show what it was......

Great news on your being team :pink: maratobe!



pandaspot said:


> Ooo I am definetly getting movement now :D having taps and that weird sensation liking fluttering, earlier when I was having it I grabbed the dopplar to see if its where the baby was, and it was, spot on. Can't wait for it to get stronger :)

That's exciting news! I've been trying in vain to detect any sound or movement from the little one. Without the aid of a doppler (we both agreed that we'd not buy one). So far, all I can hear is DW's digestion (though there has been the odd noise that has made me think "maybe...?") She thinks it's hilarious. I guess I'll just have to be patient :haha:


----------



## Anon Male

tlh97990 said:


> we dont celebrate valentines day either. we both feel like its a made up holiday and our anniversary is at the end of the month anyway so we dont fuss about it!

Chalk us up as another couple that doesn't celebrate Hallmark day. Well, sorta. Normally every year on February 14th we'd go to the pub and buy one another a pint. However, that's off the menu this year as the little one isn't allowed alcohol, and I'm laid up with a stinking cold :cold:


----------



## caro103

anon, i've got a horrid cold too :(, need a sick day but LO just doesn't understand :haha:
ooh and pls can you change me to the 14th :)

pink flowers, hope your grandad is ok hun :hugs:

mara...congrats on another little girlie!!

we dont really do valentines either, get each other a cheap card and DH got me a few sweets as that's what i've been liking lately oh and i did get a bunch of tulips! but otherwise we don't worry too much :)

can't remember who asked (sorry), but i've not been having cm issues but def pelvic floor issues if bladder is just slightly too full and i cough :blush:, so not good as i just seem to be picking up cold after cold atm!!


----------



## junemomma09

i thought i replied to that comment. see im finishing my bachelors in a week for healthcare administration and healthcare management. your post struck me and i felt bad and understood what you were going through. i could only imagine if going through it pregnant can be ten times worse. i must have gotten distracted by my son when i saw it ended up logging off instead and forgot to reply later. :hugs:



JJsmom said:


> Sorry you had that difficult day at work!! I for one couldn't work in the healthcare industry but have much respect for those that do! I can't deal with blood and/or death like that. I have a hard enough time when I cut myself! I hope your days get better!!!




caro103 said:


> Aww jj, men can be so insensitive!
> 
> June, I def meant to reply to that post, so sorry :-(. I can'teven imagine how hard a day it must have been :hugs:




Pink Flowers said:


> I sorry you had such a rubbish day at work that day, I didn't see the post, if I had I would have replied. :hugs:

Oh hon :hugs: I do hope you continue posting. This is a fast-moving thread sometimes and if people don't respond, it's not because they don't care, more often than not it's because they don't know what to say that's appropriate.

I can relate to that. I joined this forum so I could have a better idea of what DW is going through, what unexpected things may be around the corner... and I enjoy reading each and every one of the posts on this thread, though I seldom respond to them - being the only boy on the thread does make me the intruder :blush:

I wanted to thank you all for your replies....it has made me feel better to know you cared enough to take the time to ensure I knew you were thinking of me. It was a difficult day and I've been super emotional lately. I've been dealing with the beginnings of my antepartum depression. I've struggled with postpartum depression with my last two pregnancies and I had antepartum depression with my last pregnancy. So, I've just started taking meds for it last night. Its going to be a rough road for me. 

I just wish I wasnt so darn sensitive....But thank you again!

(Ps. I hope I did the multi-quote thing correctly or its gonna look really screwy :haha:)


----------



## tlh97990

Anon Male said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> we dont celebrate valentines day either. we both feel like its a made up holiday and our anniversary is at the end of the month anyway so we dont fuss about it!
> 
> Chalk us up as another couple that doesn't celebrate Hallmark day. Well, sorta. Normally every year on February 14th we'd go to the pub and buy one another a pint. However, that's off the menu this year as the little one isn't allowed alcohol, and I'm laid up with a stinking cold :cold:Click to expand...

yeah hubby text me today while im at work saying hes sorry he didnt get me anything and he was going to go today but our DD is having an attitude today so hes not taking her out. i told him i dont care about valentines day but i expect an awesome anniversary gift since it is our 1 year anniversary (of being married)


----------



## kaths101

Wow so much to catch on,
Anon, its great to see a DH taking such interest in his wife's pregnancy :flower: and keeping on top of the dates etc. my OH listens to me moan and comes to the scans etc but that's it, I can't see him joining a forum anytime soon :haha:

I've got quite bad spd at the moment and hip pain, so painful to lay in bed. I've just started feeling little flutters too.. Finally! 5 days until scan! :happydance:


----------



## myra

Anon-you're not an intruder at all! I think its great you and your DW are here.

My OH isn't on here but he's very involved too. He'll ask me if there are updates on this thread, etc and he knows exactly he'll tell anyone who asks exactly how many weeks/days we are. He downloaded the What to Expect app to his phone (I haven't even done that!) and every time we move forward another week, he gets excited and reads me that week's updates. I think he knows almost as well as I do all the changes my body is going through and sometimes gives me the heads up of new bodily changes to expect in coming weeks etc. He is wonderful :)


----------



## tlh97990

so i was told two weeks ago by HR that i have been approved for FMLA and that my job was protected during pregnancy related absences. Today I find out that i was not approved because my doctor said i did not have to stay home from work but i may not be able to perform my job duties. Now i'm worried i'm going to lose my job because i was off work for a week thinking it was covered under FMLA. I'm so frustrated. My boss was already looking for a reason to get rid of me because she's mad that i'm sick all the time so i guess she got her reason now!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well, I'm doing my best to stay outta hospital for a while!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/EAC62A24-9946-4889-9C7B-426F32C24F92-8978-0000055632FB6B5E_zps4b54d803.jpg


----------



## Anon Male

Aaisrie said:


> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well, I'm doing my best to stay outta hospital for a while!!

Good to see you're back! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

TH-wow thats nuts becouse your doc wrote the note wrong. id ask him to make a new one. 

Aasrie--nice bump girl stay well...


----------



## alannadee

Aaisrie said:


> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well, I'm doing my best to stay outta hospital for a while!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/EAC62A24-9946-4889-9C7B-426F32C24F92-8978-0000055632FB6B5E_zps4b54d803.jpg

Glad to see u back!!! Impressive bump!!!

I still feel my bump is very is unimpressive at the moment, I had my first proper kick last night!!! It made me jump out of the chair I was so excited!!! Nothing like I expected.

5 days to the scan!!!


----------



## donna noble

tlh that it's ridiculous. i hope your doctor can rewrite the note? I'm not sure how they can approve it then deny it either? bs to me.

i also have a boss that wants to be rid of me. yesterday i got written up for something i didn't even do and the complaining employee couldn't even specify what i did. hes pretty unstable and think hes off his meds. i have a boss that rhreatened to fire me for missing the day i had the mc. really he did. i had to use fmla because in his words he has a business to run. i always end up working for delusional bullies. wtf.


----------



## donna noble

I'm having very bad carpal tunnel a well so i don't know how much i can post but will keep reading And keep you all in my thoughts! i need surgery very badly and the swelling it's really making things bad!


----------



## myra

donna noble said:


> I'm having very bad carpal tunnel a well so i don't know how much i can post but will keep reading And keep you all in my thoughts! i need surgery very badly and the swelling it's really making things bad!

My carpal tunnel is getting bad too. I have it in both hands but had surgery on the left on last February. That really helped, and it also eased up a bit in my right hand so I didn't get surgery on that one. For the past 2 weeks though, it has been painful, waking me up at night. Now it's starting to kick in during the day also :( I can't remember if chiropractic was what helped last time but I'm going to make an appt for next week to see if it will help. As bad as it is, with most of my hand and fingers going numb, I'm concerned about being able to hold baby so I have to take care of it somehow before he is born.


----------



## MrsMcP

Haven't been on here for AGES!! Pregnancy seems to be flying by now!

So - how many boys and girls have we got? Can't believe it's my scan on Monday and we're finally going to know if it's pink or blue!! So excited! :happydance:

Also super excited because I just brought loads of maternity stuff to wear in the sales... it's got to the point where it takes hours in the morning to find something comfy for work that doesn't look awful!


----------



## Anon Male

MrsMcP said:


> Haven't been on here for AGES!! Pregnancy seems to be flying by now!

Here, it has at once been "where did all the time go?" whilst at the same time it's "why does this have to take so long?"



> So - how many boys and girls have we got? Can't believe it's my scan on Monday and we're finally going to know if it's pink or blue!! So excited! :happydance:

DW has hers on Monday too...! Best of luck with yours. So far the tally 11 boys / 8 girls (including some that were reported on the Feb/March gender scan thread).


----------



## tlh97990

Sw33tp3a said:


> TH-wow thats nuts becouse your doc wrote the note wrong. id ask him to make a new one.
> 
> Aasrie--nice bump girl stay well...




donna noble said:


> tlh that it's ridiculous. i hope your doctor can rewrite the note? I'm not sure how they can approve it then deny it either? bs to me.
> 
> i also have a boss that wants to be rid of me. yesterday i got written up for something i didn't even do and the complaining employee couldn't even specify what i did. hes pretty unstable and think hes off his meds. i have a boss that rhreatened to fire me for missing the day i had the mc. really he did. i had to use fmla because in his words he has a business to run. i always end up working for delusional bullies. wtf.

i'm going to ask at my appointment next week if she can. I'm most mad because i paid the office $20 to fill out the form and if they were just going to deny it why did i bother paying!


----------



## Breadsticks

Tlh, that is crap! I hope you get it all straightened out!

Eve, so glad to hear from you! I hope you and moonbaby are well :) Amazing bump as always!

Donna, I'm sorry work gives you problems! And I hope you get some relief soon.

Myra, I hope you also see improvement with your carpal tunnel!

MrsMcP, nice to hear from you again! Good luck at your scan Monday!

Anon, I bet you and Miss Bellum are so excited for Monday! Can't wait to hear all about it :)

As for me, my husband felt his very first kick last night! He said he barely felt it but I confirmed what he felt was little Aisling :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Still rough as hell. Fed up of being ill. Can't be online very long as sitting up makes me feel ill and browsing on my phone is hard work. 
Would love to be able to enjoy my pregnancy! So jealous of you guys who can!!


----------



## tlh97990

i know what you mean about enjoying pregnancy. i had an extremely easy pregnancy with my first, but i didn't get a chance to enjoy it because it was unexpected and i was trying to work full time and go to school fulltime to finish my degree. i always said when i had another baby i'd enjoy the pregnancy. However, this time i've been so sick 99% of the time i haven't had a chance to enjoy it!


----------



## Miss Bellum

tlh97990 said:


> so i was told two weeks ago by HR that i have been approved for FMLA and that my job was protected during pregnancy related absences. Today I find out that i was not approved because my doctor said i did not have to stay home from work but i may not be able to perform my job duties. Now i'm worried i'm going to lose my job because i was off work for a week thinking it was covered under FMLA. I'm so frustrated. My boss was already looking for a reason to get rid of me because she's mad that i'm sick all the time so i guess she got her reason now!

That sucks :) It can't be right that they could fire you for that. You were just going by what HR told you at the time, and its not your fault that the doc only clarified things today. hope you get it sorted :hugs:



Aaisrie said:


> Hey everyone! Hope everyone is doing well, I'm doing my best to stay outta hospital for a while!!
> [

Good to see you back! Hope you can stay out of the hospital, and that you start feeling better soon. Cute bump pic x 



alannadee said:


> Glad to see u back!!! Impressive bump!!!
> 
> I still feel my bump is very is unimpressive at the moment, I had my first proper kick last night!!! It made me jump out of the chair I was so excited!!! Nothing like I expected.
> 
> 5 days to the scan!!!

How exciting to feel a kick! I have only just started to feel flutters, and I'm not too sure about those either.



donna noble said:


> tlh that it's ridiculous. i hope your doctor can rewrite the note? I'm not sure how they can approve it then deny it either? bs to me.
> 
> i also have a boss that wants to be rid of me. yesterday i got written up for something i didn't even do and the complaining employee couldn't even specify what i did. hes pretty unstable and think hes off his meds. i have a boss that rhreatened to fire me for missing the day i had the mc. really he did. i had to use fmla because in his words he has a business to run. i always end up working for delusional bullies. wtf.

Sounds like a horrible boss to have :hugs: Hope things get sorted out. Hope you can get your carpal tunnel sorted too, sounds very painful. 



myra said:


> My carpal tunnel is getting bad too. I have it in both hands but had surgery on the left on last February. That really helped, and it also eased up a bit in my right hand so I didn't get surgery on that one. For the past 2 weeks though, it has been painful, waking me up at night. Now it's starting to kick in during the day also :( I can't remember if chiropractic was what helped last time but I'm going to make an appt for next week to see if it will help. As bad as it is, with most of my hand and fingers going numb, I'm concerned about being able to hold baby so I have to take care of it somehow before he is born.

Sounds very painful, hope you can get some treatment to help :hugs:



MrsMcP said:


> Haven't been on here for AGES!! Pregnancy seems to be flying by now!
> 
> So - how many boys and girls have we got? Can't believe it's my scan on Monday and we're finally going to know if it's pink or blue!! So excited! :happydance:
> 
> Also super excited because I just brought loads of maternity stuff to wear in the sales... it's got to the point where it takes hours in the morning to find something comfy for work that doesn't look awful!

Snap! My scan is on Monday too, I cant wait to see if we have a boy or girl :)

I haven't done so well on the maternity clothes. There wasn't a great deal of choice in our local shops, and it seems that I am too much of a midget for normal length trousers. Ended up having to buy full price on line as there was nothing decent on ebay either. 



Breadsticks said:


> Tlh, that is crap! I hope you get it all straightened out!
> 
> 
> Anon, I bet you and Miss Bellum are so excited for Monday! Can't wait to hear all about it :)
> 
> As for me, my husband felt his very first kick last night! He said he barely felt it but I confirmed what he felt was little Aisling :happydance:

Yep, we are both very excited for Monday! How great that your husband can feel your little girl. I cant wait for Anon to be able to feel ours. At the moment, I have only felt a few flutters, and I cant be sure of those either!


----------



## Breadsticks

Eve, I don't remember if you've said before, but did you get any relief from HG in 2nd tri last time around? I sure hope you start feeling better very soon, I can only imagine how difficult pregnancy gets when you are that sick all of the time. :hugs:

Tlh, so sorry you are so sick too! I hope you feel better. :hugs: Are you still having morning sickness (or HG, I apologize, I do not remember if you had also been diagnosed) or is it more due to the fact that it is cold/flu season? Either way, hope you get well soon!

I just finished my classes for the day and I don't work today so I am heading home :happydance: I have quite a bit of reading to do as well as a project to finish so I am going to try to get that done so I can relax a bit this weekend. I work tomorrow and we have a lot to work on in Aisling's room so I'd like to have time to do a little this weekend. I'm also thinking I need to get maternity jeans :haha: mine still fit but aren't very comfortable, not sure what I'm really waiting for!


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> Eve, I don't remember if you've said before, but did you get any relief from HG in 2nd tri last time around? I sure hope you start feeling better very soon, I can only imagine how difficult pregnancy gets when you are that sick all of the time. :hugs:
> 
> Tlh, so sorry you are so sick too! I hope you feel better. :hugs: Are you still having morning sickness (or HG, I apologize, I do not remember if you had also been diagnosed) or is it more due to the fact that it is cold/flu season? Either way, hope you get well soon!
> 
> I just finished my classes for the day and I don't work today so I am heading home :happydance: I have quite a bit of reading to do as well as a project to finish so I am going to try to get that done so I can relax a bit this weekend. I work tomorrow and we have a lot to work on in Aisling's room so I'd like to have time to do a little this weekend. I'm also thinking I need to get maternity jeans :haha: mine still fit but aren't very comfortable, not sure what I'm really waiting for!

thankfully i wasn't diagnosed with HG. i have the vomiting under control with medication for the most part. i just have constant nausea that makes me want to stay in bed for weeks!! sometimes i think itd be better to just throw up but nothing wants to come out at this point


----------



## abagailb14

Anatomy scan and find out gender tomorrow morning! Eeeek can't wait!! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all, My best friend had her baby a couple of days ago. Little Isobel- She was a massive 4kg! I can't wait to meet her.

The weather has been cooler the past couple of days so I am wearing my 3/4 sleeve maternity top that I got 2nd hand. It is soooo comfy! My DH likes it cause it feels soft.
Good to see you are back with us EVE! Love the updated photo...I can't believe you are only 16wks! I hope you and the other ladies can maintain better health now and for the next 5 months...all going well.
DH is off work today...he was going to mow our jungle of a yard but it is pouring rain like a monsoon! So aweful! It isn't like we want to go out anywhere in this weather!
Been so busy lately with DD- she has recovered from her vomiting bug and back to her energizer bunny self.


----------



## tlh97990

abagailb14 said:


> Anatomy scan and find out gender tomorrow morning! Eeeek can't wait!! :)

good luck tomorrow!!!i hope everything goes well..can't wait to hear if its a little boy or girl!!


----------



## Lauki

We are having a little boy! Super excited to have one of each!


----------



## Anon Male

Lauki said:


> We are having a little boy! Super excited to have one of each!

Congrats on your blue bump! Blues seriously outnumbering pinks now! (Fx that we will redress the balance slightly on Monday...)



abagailb14 said:


> Anatomy scan and find out gender tomorrow morning! Eeeek can't wait!! :)

Best of luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## dove830

Chalk another up for team BLUE!!!!! Had our u/s today, and he's perfect! So excited to be able to start buying and making things for our Little Man! :):):)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Wow! So many BLUES!
Our ultrasound is on Monday too! We may only find out a few days later though (in Vancouver you have to hear it from your doctor)

I'll keep you all posted :)


----------



## dove830

hopefulhoney said:


> Wow! So many BLUES!
> Our ultrasound is on Monday too! We may only find out a few days later though (in Vancouver you have to hear it from your doctor)
> 
> I'll keep you all posted :)

Is this for sure? 4 months ago they changed it here, on the Island, and the tech can now tell you again, like they used to. When we went in today, one of the first things the tech said was "Would you like to know the gender?" 

I really hope you don't have to wait!


----------



## Libbysmum

Go team blue!!! Raising up some handsome and respectable young men for the future...
Still no ideas yet with names but am figuring any name ending in N is out cause it sounds stupid with our last name that ends with an N.


----------



## sue_88

Well once again I managed to unsubscribe myself from the thread :dohh: it's because I come on my iPhone every now and again. :dohh: silly!!

Quick update from me, had 3 days working at home with the nose bleeds but doctor has given me some gel to rub into my nose to settle down the swelling.

20 weeks today!! :D Here is my 20 week bump pic, and at 1:30pm I am going for my anomaly scan. Can't wait to see my lady again :D
 



Attached Files:







20wk bump.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caro103

congrats on team blue ladies!!

hope all goes well at your scan today sue!

afm, omg i feel terrible :(, just a head cold but DS seems to be playing up even worse than usual and of course my DH has now got the start of it but of course he's got the man flu variety :dohh:, i've told him to go buy some decent drugs as at least he can take them!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to the new team blue ladies :)

Good luck to those of you with upcoming scans!

Afm dd is driving me bonkers this morning. Getting in to absolutely everything she knows she's not supposed to and just running around like a wild child. My sciatica has been acting up really bad and I'm having a hard time keeping up with her between the pain in my hips,pelvis and shooting down my legs. Oh the joys of being pregnant with a toddler :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

Glad to see you are back Aaisrie! I hope you continue to feel better!

Junemomma, sorry I am not much for replying. I usually don't have a lot of time so I read and run! :blush:

I'm excited to see all the :pink: and :blue: bumps! Right now it looks like the boys are in the lead, but there's still plenty of time for the girls to pull ahead. Congratulations to everyone who has found out what they are having. :thumbup: The OH and I are determined to stay team :yellow:! Some days it's easier than others because I have to say: "The baby" or "The little monkey" since I can't say he or she. :dohh:

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans! My 20 week scan, which will actually be at 21 weeks, is on Monday! This will be the first time I've seen baby since 6w4d... I'm so excited to see an actual baby, and not something that looks like a Swedish Fish gummy! :haha:

In awesome news: I've been feeling a lot of movement from baby- mostly in the evenings, and the night before last I could feel a couple kicks from the outside... About 4 in the same place! I grabbed my DHs hand for the 3rd one and he could feel too! :cloud9: What a happy Valentine's present!

In not-so-aweome news: I still have the tiniest bump ever! It's not even worth photographing! I know soon enough I will miss being able to reach my feet, but now I just want people to be able to tell I'm growing life, not that I ate an extra helping at lunch! :shrug: Also, for the first time, today I sneezed and tinkled! it's all downhill from here folks! :wacko:

Lots of luck to everybody and I will continue to follow you on the threads! :flower:


----------



## abagailb14

Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!


----------



## hopefulhoney

dove830 said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Wow! So many BLUES!
> Our ultrasound is on Monday too! We may only find out a few days later though (in Vancouver you have to hear it from your doctor)
> 
> I'll keep you all posted :)
> 
> Is this for sure? 4 months ago they changed it here, on the Island, and the tech can now tell you again, like they used to. When we went in today, one of the first things the tech said was "Would you like to know the gender?"
> 
> I really hope you don't have to wait!Click to expand...

Yeah, I've had a few friends go in the passed few months and have been disappointed! :growlmad:


----------



## dove830

abagailb14 said:


> Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!

Congrats!


----------



## hopefulhoney

abagailb14 said:


> Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!

Congrats! You must be just THRILLED!


----------



## Pink Flowers

hope every one is well. 

Lovely to see lots of boys, and another girl to add to the list. 

x


----------



## sue_88

Here is my little lady....all arms & legs!

She's perfect. Her femurs are measuring ahead - long legged girl hehe she gets that from her mummy! :D :cloud9: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20week1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









20week2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









20week3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Libbysmum

Great to see some little princesses showing up in the crowd! All the best Sue and Abigail! How lovely for you both! Just waking up here...6.20am and DD has been up for about an hour already. Told DH that he may need to step up with the parenting thing and start getting her breakfast at least a couple of mornings a week and putting her to bed some nights for me. He didn't exactly sound excited by the idea. I tried to explain that it would be good daddy daughter time and he just saw it as work...sigh. Hate feeling like a single parent!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Libbysmum said:


> Great to see some little princesses showing up in the crowd! All the best Sue and Abigail! How lovely for you both! Just waking up here...6.20am and DD has been up for about an hour already. Told DH that he may need to step up with the parenting thing and start getting her breakfast at least a couple of mornings a week and putting her to bed some nights for me. He didn't exactly sound excited by the idea. I tried to explain that it would be good daddy daughter time and he just saw it as work...sigh. Hate feeling like a single parent!

I have made OH do these. I need some more sleep now, but he can't seem to get his head round that and keeps telling me I sleep too much!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yeah, it isn't like I was asking a whole lot. So hard to find the energy! I really don't know how things are going to pan out in July when the baby arrives. I know he works hard but it isn't as though he doesn't get "down" time to do things he wants.


----------



## tlh97990

Lauki said:


> We are having a little boy! Super excited to have one of each!

congrats!!! 



dove830 said:


> Chalk another up for team BLUE!!!!! Had our u/s today, and he's perfect! So excited to be able to start buying and making things for our Little Man! :):):)

congrats on your little man!!



caro103 said:


> congrats on team blue ladies!!
> 
> hope all goes well at your scan today sue!
> 
> afm, omg i feel terrible :(, just a head cold but DS seems to be playing up even worse than usual and of course my DH has now got the start of it but of course he's got the man flu variety :dohh:, i've told him to go buy some decent drugs as at least he can take them!

men are the worst when it comes to being sick!!! my hubby acts like death is knocking on the door if he has the sniffles its ridiculous! :haha:



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats to the new team blue ladies :)
> 
> Good luck to those of you with upcoming scans!
> 
> Afm dd is driving me bonkers this morning. Getting in to absolutely everything she knows she's not supposed to and just running around like a wild child. My sciatica has been acting up really bad and I'm having a hard time keeping up with her between the pain in my hips,pelvis and shooting down my legs. Oh the joys of being pregnant with a toddler :haha:

them little ones are good at being obnoxious on days when you don't want to move! my daughter is the same way..she is a very good kid and always has been but shes more active on days that i am sore or feel sick



abagailb14 said:


> Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!

yay for another girl being on the list!!!

is there a way to have the current numbers in the title of the thread? i dont like searching for the temporary list every day

afm i had a fun filled day of shopping alone today which is very rare. i was able to get new tennis shoes and they are super comfortable!! we are gettin a new treadmill this week so i needed a good pair of shoes! i also found a swing and a double stroller i want to get it. im not sure if i should register for this baby or not since its not my first i dont know if we'll have a baby shower!


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks for all the congrats and congrats to everyone and their little boys and girls! So exciting that we're all this far along already! Good luck to everyone with scans coming up as well, we need some more girlies to even things up! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Abigail...I love the names you picked for your sweet girl. I am fortunate enough to have a sister who is called Olivia. :) 
We have a few boy names picked out but not really taken with any of them...
Owen, Joel, William, Jonah, Levi, Henry, Amos, Asher, John, Thomas, Blake or Xavier...
Probably end up picking something completely different but at least we have started a list!


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> Abigail...I love the names you picked for your sweet girl. I am fortunate enough to have a sister who is called Olivia. :)
> We have a few boy names picked out but not really taken with any of them...
> Owen, Joel, William, Jonah, Levi, Henry, Amos, Asher, John, Thomas, Blake or Xavier...
> Probably end up picking something completely different but at least we have started a list!


I love love love both Levi and Jonah! Awesome names


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the new pink/blue bumps x x 

Only 1 day to go now till we have our scan, cant wait! I am gong to my first aqua yoga class today so hopefully it will be fun. 



caro103 said:


> congrats on team blue ladies!!
> 
> hope all goes well at your scan today sue!
> 
> afm, omg i feel terrible :(, just a head cold but DS seems to be playing up even worse than usual and of course my DH has now got the start of it but of course he's got the man flu variety :dohh:, i've told him to go buy some decent drugs as at least he can take them!

There seem to be a lot of colds/bugs going round at the moment. Hope you and all your family are better soon :hugs:



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats to the new team blue ladies :)
> 
> Good luck to those of you with upcoming scans!
> 
> Afm dd is driving me bonkers this morning. Getting in to absolutely everything she knows she's not supposed to and just running around like a wild child. My sciatica has been acting up really bad and I'm having a hard time keeping up with her between the pain in my hips,pelvis and shooting down my legs. Oh the joys of being pregnant with a toddler :haha:

Oh dear, sounds like a handful! Hope she calms down soon and your pain eases off x x



NennaKay said:


> Glad to see you are back Aaisrie! I hope you continue to feel better!
> 
> Junemomma, sorry I am not much for replying. I usually don't have a lot of time so I read and run! :blush:
> 
> I'm excited to see all the :pink: and :blue: bumps! Right now it looks like the boys are in the lead, but there's still plenty of time for the girls to pull ahead. Congratulations to everyone who has found out what they are having. :thumbup: The OH and I are determined to stay team :yellow:! Some days it's easier than others because I have to say: "The baby" or "The little monkey" since I can't say he or she. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans! My 20 week scan, which will actually be at 21 weeks, is on Monday! This will be the first time I've seen baby since 6w4d... I'm so excited to see an actual baby, and not something that looks like a Swedish Fish gummy! :haha:
> 
> In awesome news: I've been feeling a lot of movement from baby- mostly in the evenings, and the night before last I could feel a couple kicks from the outside... About 4 in the same place! I grabbed my DHs hand for the 3rd one and he could feel too! :cloud9: What a happy Valentine's present!
> 
> In not-so-aweome news: I still have the tiniest bump ever! It's not even worth photographing! I know soon enough I will miss being able to reach my feet, but now I just want people to be able to tell I'm growing life, not that I ate an extra helping at lunch! :shrug: Also, for the first time, today I sneezed and tinkled! it's all downhill from here folks! :wacko:
> 
> Lots of luck to everybody and I will continue to follow you on the threads! :flower:

My scan is Monday too, really looking forward it. Great to hear you have been feeling a lot of movement. My bean seems to be either very lazy or shy, and is keeping him/herself hidden most of the time! 

I'm sure your bump will pop soon. I spent ages saying there was no bump, and then it just appeared in a few days! x x


abagailb14 said:


> Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!

Congrats on your little girl, lovely name too :) x x 



Libbysmum said:


> Great to see some little princesses showing up in the crowd! All the best Sue and Abigail! How lovely for you both! Just waking up here...6.20am and DD has been up for about an hour already. Told DH that he may need to step up with the parenting thing and start getting her breakfast at least a couple of mornings a week and putting her to bed some nights for me. He didn't exactly sound excited by the idea. I tried to explain that it would be good daddy daughter time and he just saw it as work...sigh. Hate feeling like a single parent!

How annoying! Maybe he will be more enthusiastic once he starts doing it, as you say, it will be good daddy/daughter time. 



tlh97990 said:


> afm i had a fun filled day of shopping alone today which is very rare. i was able to get new tennis shoes and they are super comfortable!! we are gettin a new treadmill this week so i needed a good pair of shoes! i also found a swing and a double stroller i want to get it. im not sure if i should register for this baby or not since its not my first i dont know if we'll have a baby shower!


Sounds like a good day glad you got what you needed. Not too sure about how baby showers work, but it cant hurt set up a register. If nothing else, it will keep a list of what you want to get


----------



## Anon Male

tlh97990 said:


> is there a way to have the current numbers in the title of the thread? i dont like searching for the temporary list every day

Only the owner of post #1 can change the thread title, and Eve has been under the weather lately. Hopefully she'll be well soon. Currently we're at 14 blue : 9 pink.


----------



## JessinChi

Anyone else team yellow here? We had our scan Friday but my DH sooo wanted a surprise. I almost asked the tech after my husband left but restrained myself (kept thinking about the birth!!!) now I'm feeling more excited about it- but it was hard when they told us they knew!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

So we tried shopping for girl clothes yesterday....haha! That is way more difficult than anticipated. We ended up buying some "boy" onesies, they are red and grey and have some guitars on them lol. E did but some yellow/grey outfits as well, but goodness buying for a girl after three boys AND when you are not into girlie things/playing dress up is hard!

I also prefer the sayings on boy shirts over girl shirts. Like moms little helper etc. the girl ones seem so stereotypical, like I like girls night or I love shopping with mommy, and well I dislike both of those so that makes no sense. I want like a mommys little helper in girlish colors!


----------



## tlh97990

Miss Bellum said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the new pink/blue bumps x x
> 
> Only 1 day to go now till we have our scan, cant wait! I am gong to my first aqua yoga class today so hopefully it will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on team blue ladies!!
> 
> hope all goes well at your scan today sue!
> 
> afm, omg i feel terrible :(, just a head cold but DS seems to be playing up even worse than usual and of course my DH has now got the start of it but of course he's got the man flu variety :dohh:, i've told him to go buy some decent drugs as at least he can take them!
> 
> There seem to be a lot of colds/bugs going round at the moment. Hope you and all your family are better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new team blue ladies :)
> 
> Good luck to those of you with upcoming scans!
> 
> Afm dd is driving me bonkers this morning. Getting in to absolutely everything she knows she's not supposed to and just running around like a wild child. My sciatica has been acting up really bad and I'm having a hard time keeping up with her between the pain in my hips,pelvis and shooting down my legs. Oh the joys of being pregnant with a toddler :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, sounds like a handful! Hope she calms down soon and your pain eases off x x
> 
> 
> 
> NennaKay said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see you are back Aaisrie! I hope you continue to feel better!
> 
> Junemomma, sorry I am not much for replying. I usually don't have a lot of time so I read and run! :blush:
> 
> I'm excited to see all the :pink: and :blue: bumps! Right now it looks like the boys are in the lead, but there's still plenty of time for the girls to pull ahead. Congratulations to everyone who has found out what they are having. :thumbup: The OH and I are determined to stay team :yellow:! Some days it's easier than others because I have to say: "The baby" or "The little monkey" since I can't say he or she. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans! My 20 week scan, which will actually be at 21 weeks, is on Monday! This will be the first time I've seen baby since 6w4d... I'm so excited to see an actual baby, and not something that looks like a Swedish Fish gummy! :haha:
> 
> In awesome news: I've been feeling a lot of movement from baby- mostly in the evenings, and the night before last I could feel a couple kicks from the outside... About 4 in the same place! I grabbed my DHs hand for the 3rd one and he could feel too! :cloud9: What a happy Valentine's present!
> 
> In not-so-aweome news: I still have the tiniest bump ever! It's not even worth photographing! I know soon enough I will miss being able to reach my feet, but now I just want people to be able to tell I'm growing life, not that I ate an extra helping at lunch! :shrug: Also, for the first time, today I sneezed and tinkled! it's all downhill from here folks! :wacko:
> 
> Lots of luck to everybody and I will continue to follow you on the threads! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is Monday too, really looking forward it. Great to hear you have been feeling a lot of movement. My bean seems to be either very lazy or shy, and is keeping him/herself hidden most of the time!
> 
> I'm sure your bump will pop soon. I spent ages saying there was no bump, and then it just appeared in a few days! x x
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Got one to help out the pink team - we're having a girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your little girl, lovely name too :) x x
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Great to see some little princesses showing up in the crowd! All the best Sue and Abigail! How lovely for you both! Just waking up here...6.20am and DD has been up for about an hour already. Told DH that he may need to step up with the parenting thing and start getting her breakfast at least a couple of mornings a week and putting her to bed some nights for me. He didn't exactly sound excited by the idea. I tried to explain that it would be good daddy daughter time and he just saw it as work...sigh. Hate feeling like a single parent!Click to expand...
> 
> How annoying! Maybe he will be more enthusiastic once he starts doing it, as you say, it will be good daddy/daughter time.
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> afm i had a fun filled day of shopping alone today which is very rare. i was able to get new tennis shoes and they are super comfortable!! we are gettin a new treadmill this week so i needed a good pair of shoes! i also found a swing and a double stroller i want to get it. im not sure if i should register for this baby or not since its not my first i dont know if we'll have a baby shower!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good day glad you got what you needed. Not too sure about how baby showers work, but it cant hurt set up a register. If nothing else, it will keep a list of what you want to getClick to expand...


thanks i started a registry at a couple places last night just to keep track of what i want still. also i think they have deals where you can buy the things on your registry at a discounted price if no one else bought them at a certain point. nothing like a deal!!



Anon Male said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> is there a way to have the current numbers in the title of the thread? i dont like searching for the temporary list every day
> 
> Only the owner of post #1 can change the thread title, and Eve has been under the weather lately. Hopefully she'll be well soon. Currently we're at 14 blue : 9 pink.Click to expand...

oh ok thanks!! thats crazy that boys are ahead by that many usually they're pretty neck and neck!


----------



## MissFox

Libby- I feel ya there. Last tine my dh got up with DD it lasted 10 minutes. She wouldn't stop cryingbso he got frustrated and let her climb all over me. Hehelps sometimes after I get off work... but I also have the only steady job and do 85% of the household chores. He does end up making more $ than I do in a year its just within 5-6 months.

Congrats on all the pink and blues!!! I have been reading but not responding because I haven't had the time on my phone. 

Oneandtwo- you didn't find any "cute like mommy" or "daddy's little girl" they are all very stereotypical but some worse than others. If this one is a boy and you lived closer I could give you lots of cute girl clothes. I've got tons with no sayings just great patterns. (Though ad we speak my DD is wearing blue boy sweatpants. Nothing wrong with the cute boy clothes too)

My DD this morning is watching little mermaid and playing with her little people mermaid toy. She keeps asking where princess Eric is because I can't find him. She was convinced he was in one of the screw holes on the bottom of the chariot. She kept saying Uhohh!! Eric princess!! Gone!! Eric princess!! Too cute!


----------



## Libbysmum

Miss Fox...yeah I know it is so frustrating. I am glad I am not working FT! You must be exhausted! I feel terrible if the dishes are not done or the table is sticky with crumbs...but the toys on the floor don't bother me as much as it isn't "dirt" just "mess" if you know what I mean.
I hope you find Eric soon. Had to laugh today as DD was in the living room with DH and came up to me with her sippy cup saying "cheers" I said to go ask Daddy for water...so she ran off down the hall and I am yelling from the bedroom to DH to get her a drink. 
I am certain she probably tried to communicate this with him earlier before coming into the bed room but some men don't get the subtle hints.


----------



## MissFox

We did find Eric! Rosie had.forgotten about him by that time so when I showed her she just didn't care. Oh well. At least I was excited to find him

I have 3 large breed dogs so my house can often get quite "dirty" and not with toys. It is so rough! Though when the weather starts getting better they can spend much more tine outside. We all can! That will help with the mess 

It still amazes me how often DH and I havebto correct eachother in terms of what we think DD is saying. Thankfully its almost always clear to one of us. And she's getting better.


----------



## Breadsticks

Tlh, I hate that feeling of not being able to throw up, but I hate throwing up more I think. I am one of those people that doesn't feel better after throwing up, I feel much worse, so I avoid it at all costs. I hope the nausea goes away soon, that is no fun! I'm glad you got a shopping day to yourself :) I love new tennis shoes!

Libbysmum, I'm so glad your daughter is feeling better! I hope your husband is more receptive to helping a bit more, you definitely need your rest! I really love the names you have picked out :) My little brother's name is Blake so I'm a bit biased toward that one :winkwink:

Lauki, congrats on the little boy on the way! :happydance:

Dove, congrats on your little man also! :happydance:

Hopeful, good luck at your ultrasound tomorrow! I can't imagine having to wait a couple of days to hear from the doctor, I'm too impatient :haha: Can't wait to hear if it's a little boy or girl!

Caro, I hope you and your family feel better soon! 

ProudArmyWife, I can't imagine taking care of a toddler right now! It is hard enough with my three cats constantly tripping me everywhere I walk :haha: I hope your sciatica gets better!

Nenna, I wish I had enough patience to wait to find out :haha: I could never do it! Good luck at your scan tomorrow, I know what you mean about seeing an actual baby in there lol. I will be about 22 weeks when we see Aisling again at the ultrasound with the doctor and I am so excited to see her again and how much bigger she is getting! That is so sweet that your husband could feel movement on Valentine's Day! That is the day my husband first felt movement too :D I was sad about my bump being so tiny too then all of the sudden it just started really growing...it seemed like it happened overnight lol! I'm sure you look stunning :)

Abagail, congrats on the little girl! :happydance: The name you picked for her is precious!

Sue, Millie looks so beautiful! :)

MissBellum, good luck at your scan tomorrow! I can't wait to hear if you and Anon are expecting a boy or girl :D How was aqua yoga?

JessinChi, that is exactly why I couldn't be team yellow :haha: I'm too impatient and especially if the information is right there lol. Lots of respect for those who can wait!

Oneandtwo, I dislike pink, ruffly, girly clothes so I will also be buying more 'boyish' clothes! I love anything with animals on it so that will probably dominate her wardrobe. I am telling people who want to buy her clothing that if they want to get her girly stuff to stick to purple :haha:

MissFox, your daughter sounds so adorable! I love when kids play by themselves and you can just listen in on them :haha:

As for me, my husband took me shopping last night because I wanted to look into getting some maternity jeans. I don't really need them now but I wanted to get an idea of what size I would need and how much they would cost. The Macy's in town has Motherhood Maternity stuff so we looked a bit, it was a pretty small selection but they had their denim on sale for buy one get one half off so I got two pairs of jeans :) Let me just say that I am wearing them now, they are SO comfortable and I will be wearing them from here on out! I don't know why I wanted to wait :haha: I am disappointed in the maternity shirts selection at the local stores here. I wanted to just get a couple of basic t-shirts but they are all so low-cut! I am a little on the modest side and when I tried one on my boobs were completely on display :blush: I found some nice tops that aren't so revealing in the long and 3/4 sleeve variety but have yet to find a short sleeve that would look nice on me :dohh:

I spent the day doing homework and now my husband just got home so we are going to work on Aisling's room for a little while :D


----------



## Jsmom5

junemomma09 said:


> Appreciate the replies. I for one understand about having life and work and kids, nd that's why I also said I understand that not all my responses or posts will be responded to...I would be very selfish to think everyone should respond to every little thing I say. I have a 9 yr old and 3 yr old and work 48 plus hours a week plus family life. So I know.
> 
> It was one post in particular that I was hoping to get some support be ause I had said how I had a rough day at work because I had my first post-mortum patient I had to prepare and transport to the morgue. It was a very hard night for me and I was reaching out to hopefully get some positive feedback. But when I noticed others posting soon after mine and I was completely ignored on what I had said, yes I did feel ignored.
> 
> I realize not everyone is on at the time I posted something and pages move quickly and I completely understand only going back a couple pages to read up as we're ALL busy.
> I appreciate the ones who replied with kindness to my feelings. It means a lot! And thank you! :) I will still come and see how you all are doing and maybe say something here or there but I probably won't be getting so personal with my life anymore as I tend to be more sensitive lately and I don't want to put myself out there to feel ignored when everyone else are only trying to just keep up. I wish you all well though. And I look forward to us all posting about the births of our newest additions.

I did read your post in the past about what you had to do & i felt so bad for you. Thats a very hard thing to do. I barely get to get on here too & i can barly keep up & i cant read all the pages. Its amazing how fast moving this group is!


----------



## Jsmom5

We are so excited! We had our elective ultrasound yesterday & we are having a BOY!!! My daughter gets a brother! We are all so happy!! my husband has been talking to my stomach non stop after we found out. Lol. He is so happy to have a baby on the way after a very long ttc! 
We can't wait to meet our little Bowen Levi! 
We have our anatomy scan next saturday!

It is very exciting that most of us are finding out! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks breadsticks! i'm the same way i dont feel better after throwing up either. im usually out for the count if i puke and i wont leave the bed/couch for the rest of the day!!

afm i feel like this weekend went by way too quick! im not ready for another week of work but 1 week from tomorrow is my scan! yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Jsmom5 said:


> We are so excited! We had our elective ultrasound yesterday & we are having a BOY!!! My daughter gets a brother! We are all so happy!! my husband has been talking to my stomach non stop after we found out. Lol. He is so happy to have a baby on the way after a very long ttc!
> We can't wait to meet our little Bowen Levi!
> We have our anatomy scan next saturday!
> 
> It is very exciting that most of us are finding out! Congrats to everyone!

Congratulations! :happydance: I love his name! I love it when husbands talk to bumps lol it is one of the sweetest feelings :)



tlh97990 said:


> thanks breadsticks! i'm the same way i dont feel better after throwing up either. im usually out for the count if i puke and i wont leave the bed/couch for the rest of the day!!
> 
> afm i feel like this weekend went by way too quick! im not ready for another week of work but 1 week from tomorrow is my scan! yay!!!!!!!

Yep, that's me too! Though unfortunately with morning sickness I didn't really have an option, I had about a month of constant throwing up and there is no way I could miss that much work and school. I am just grateful that part is over for me and I will be very happy to hear when all the ladies are done being sick and nauseous! I agree, this weekend went way too quickly. My husband and I have off work tomorrow (I have class but only till noon) so it sort of feels like an extension to the weekend (though he worked today and I worked yesterday).

Aisling's room is coming along nicely! We are still in the process of getting things out that we want to get rid of or relocate to other parts of the house. My husband is currently getting the last piece of furniture out for good :happydance: It is a really old, beat-up couch that my grandma had sold to my parents when we moved to Wisconsin when I was in high school. It has seen better days...he is breaking it apart which is a very nice feeling because I can't stand the thing :haha: Normally I would donate it or something but it is really that bad, it was in horrible shape when it was given to us but we weren't about to be picky as we had only been married a year and were moving a couple states away. We had it upstairs but no one used it except to put their luggage on when they visited because it is so uncomfortable.


----------



## NennaKay

JessinChi said:


> Anyone else team yellow here? We had our scan Friday but my DH sooo wanted a surprise. I almost asked the tech after my husband left but restrained myself (kept thinking about the birth!!!) now I'm feeling more excited about it- but it was hard when they told us they knew!!!

Hey JessinChi! We are team :yellow:... Our anatomy scan is tomorrow at 8:30a! 11 hours and 30 minutes away, but who is counting?



Breadsticks said:


> Nenna, I wish I had enough patience to wait to find out :haha: I could never do it! Good luck at your scan tomorrow, I know what you mean about seeing an actual baby in there lol. I will be about 22 weeks when we see Aisling again at the ultrasound with the doctor and I am so excited to see her again and how much bigger she is getting! That is so sweet that your husband could feel movement on Valentine's Day! That is the day my husband first felt movement too :D I was sad about my bump being so tiny too then all of the sudden it just started really growing...it seemed like it happened overnight lol! I'm sure you look stunning :)
> 
> As for me, my husband took me shopping last night because I wanted to look into getting some maternity jeans. I don't really need them now but I wanted to get an idea of what size I would need and how much they would cost. The Macy's in town has Motherhood Maternity stuff so we looked a bit, it was a pretty small selection but they had their denim on sale for buy one get one half off so I got two pairs of jeans :) Let me just say that I am wearing them now, they are SO comfortable and I will be wearing them from here on out! I don't know why I wanted to wait :haha: I am disappointed in the maternity shirts selection at the local stores here. I wanted to just get a couple of basic t-shirts but they are all so low-cut! I am a little on the modest side and when I tried one on my boobs were completely on display :blush: I found some nice tops that aren't so revealing in the long and 3/4 sleeve variety but have yet to find a short sleeve that would look nice on me :dohh:
> 
> I spent the day doing homework and now my husband just got home so we are going to work on Aisling's room for a little while :D

Thanks for well wishes.... I'm getting excited to see baby, but I have also been dreading Monday all weekend because I had to work on the lesson plans for the week... I'm tired all the time, but I can't tell how much is from baby and how much is from the strenuous pace of student teaching! :dohh:

I also went shopping for some more comfortable pants the other day... I had one pair of jeans, but I wanted some slacks for teaching. The morale of the story is: don't buy the cheaper $12 pants at Burlington! I burst two seams in one day- one just above my knee where the pants are super lose, and one in the crotch where there is still room to grow! :grr: 

I hope you have better luck with the quality of your clothes! :thumbup:


----------



## abagailb14

Was finally able to buy some baby clothes now that we know gender, even better we got all this for $35 at Toys R Us! It's exciting being able to shop for a girl, I always loved shopping for my son but was jealous of the cute girlie things :) We got 12 onesies, 6 pairs of pants, 2 little onesie/pant outfits and two fleece pullovers.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0093.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Jsmom5

abagailb14 said:


> Was finally able to buy some baby clothes now that we know gender, even better we got all this for $35 at Toys R Us! It's exciting being able to shop for a girl, I always loved shopping for my son but was jealous of the cute girlie things :) We got 12 onesies, 6 pairs of pants, 2 little onesie/pant outfits and two fleece pullovers.

Thats a great deal!! You did awesome! Girls are so much fun to shop for. We love shopping for our daughter, hubby had lots of fun picking out a few cute outfits for her when she was little. Now we are excited to start shopping for a boy this time! Its gonna be so different. I dont know when we will start actually shopping or getting the room ready.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

very cute baby clothes, i cant wait to get some baby stuff just haven't had any money yet. still waiting for our tax return to come in it got delayed because we both have school. so it was deal aid to be approved till the IRS was ready to check it. but now we r just waiting for them to come in. i wanna buy my all in one cloth diapers, then from there buy baby cloths. so all i can do for now is start making some baby shoes out of the yarn i have already...:)


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL was just at toys r us...they had all these cute onsies for $5 so I got 3! I got the bigger sizes 0-2 as we have sooooo many newborn clothes already! I love bargains! 
Anyone had trouble with their foot falling to sleep? It is so annoying. I hope it isn't the early stages of pre-eclampsia! My gosh I am so paranoid about it.


----------



## alannadee

abagailb14 said:


> Was finally able to buy some baby clothes now that we know gender, even better we got all this for $35 at Toys R Us! It's exciting being able to shop for a girl, I always loved shopping for my son but was jealous of the cute girlie things :) We got 12 onesies, 6 pairs of pants, 2 little onesie/pant outfits and two fleece pullovers.

Hoping I will find out gender 2mora then I can start buying outfits, it hard buying lots of neutral stuff!!!

Starting to feel baby a lot more now, it makes me smile every time I do. Still can't believe I've made it this far after the miscarriages.


----------



## Libbysmum

I know how that feels Alanna...all the best with the upcoming scan! I still find it hard to "enjoy" this pregnancy cause I am nervous about something going wrong but at the same time trying to stay positive. Taking one day at a time...keep thinking about the little one we lost that would have been due in a few weeks time. Makes me sad to think about.

Really finding my emotions on a bit of a roller coaster. Then DH out of the blue says he was thinking of taking a trip to the USA to visit his brothers before the baby arrives cause airfares are cheap atm. I was dumbfounded cause this was the first I had heard of his plan and frankly think it would have been nice to go together if we were to go at all...and there wasn't any discussion about it as though he's just thinking like he is still a single batchelor without really any consideration for me or our DD or the new baby...I don't think he really thought it through at all and wish he hadn't even brought it up cause it just upset me.


----------



## MrsMcP

How's everyone doing? We need to keep a tally of boys and girls and yellows! I have no idea how to go back and count them all though!

Found out we're having a girl today! So excited to finally know and glad she is what I thought she was all along :)

LOVE HER!!!! xx


----------



## sue_88

Good luck today Miss Bellum for your 20wk scan!! X


----------



## caro103

congrats on team pink abagail and mrsmcp!!

congrats on team blue jsmom5!!

i reckon girls have caught up a little in the last few days!!

we're staying team yellow too (sorry can't rememeber who asked :blush:), excited to find out when he/she is born!!

feeling slightly better now, still snotty but the horrible icky feeling has lifted!

must go shopping too, my jeans still fit fine but i'm def in bump bands for work clothes now and the zips keep sliding down so if i'm not careful all modestly is gone :blush:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow Abigail that's an amazing deal! I'm so excited to shop but I need to go through dd clothes to see what I have left from her. 

Good luck to everyone with scans today. If I remember correctly there were a couple of you :) 

Thank you to everyone who wished me well with my sciatica. It's still acting up but I see my midwife today so hopefully she can give me some advice for it. We are getting a new king bed tomorrow so fingers crossed that will help me sleep as it seems that's when my pain is the worst. I'm nervous to go today I don't want to know how much weight I've gained :haha: at my last appt at 15 weeks I was down a couple lbs from pre pregnancy but with the amount of food and sweets :blush: I have been eating lately I feel like a moose :haha: hopefully it's not to bad. I'm really trying not to gain the 40 like I did with dd. here's hoping :haha:


----------



## Lauki

Had our scan last Friday and Sophie is having a little brother! It'll be so different! Very excited, but for some reason it seems scary to have a boy! As I have no idea about them :)!

Today I went in the attic and got all Sophs old stuff out. I went all soppy over her first ever vest and socks :).
I have a lot more unisex stuff than I thought, so won't have to buy much at all for the first 3-4 months at least.

I've decided it's not cruel to have pink sleeping bags for a boy :haha:.


----------



## caro103

lauki congrats on team blue!! deffo not cruel to use a little pink, he'll never know ;). i know my little brother wore a fair bit of pink as stuff was way more expensive back then! plus he even wore nighties apparently as it was way easier to change a nappy in them than pj's :rofl:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Following our scan today, we are now.... 

Still team yellow!

Baby was in a awkward position and did not want to co-operate. 
They think it might be a boy, but said if we were going to buy anything for a boy to keep the receipts. 

So we might be team blue but could yet be team pink. 

Everything seems to be OK, seems to be pretty health, and very wriggly. 

Aqua yoga was good, everyone was really nice. It was very relaxing as well. Looking forward to next session. 

Breadsticks - Sounds like you got some good deals! Hope you find some good short sleeved tops soon. 

Good to hear the nursery is coming along nicely :) 

Jsmon5 - congrats on your boy :) x x

abagaib14 - Aww, the clothes sound really cute x

Sw33tp3a - Hope your cheque turns up soon. 

Libbysmum - sounds really cute :) No problems with my feet - Hopefully yours is nothing serious. I would be pretty annoyed too if my husband suddenly announced an overseas trip without me. 

alannadee - It must be reassuring to feel lots of movement, so pleased everything is going well for you x x

MrsMcP - Congrats on your little girl :) x x

caro103 - Glad to hear you are feeling better x 

Lauki - Congrats on your little boy :) xx I'm sure it will be fine for him to have a pink sleeping bag. Handy that most of your things are unisex.


----------



## caro103

how frustrating missbellum!! have you another scan or is that it are you team yellow now!? glad all is healthy with the baby though! xx


----------



## sue_88

Glad little one is perfect Miss Bellum! :)

Congrats on all the additions to pink team & blue team!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> how frustrating missbellum!! have you another scan or is that it are you team yellow now!? glad all is healthy with the baby though! xx


I think this is probably the last one. We did think about a private scan, but not sure that it is worth it. I think we are likely to work on the assumption that 
is mostly likely a boy, but will probably shop for neutral things, just in case! 


sue_88 - Thanks, I am very pleased all the signs are good so think I can finally start to relax.


----------



## caro103

nmissbellum that makes good sense! prob easier to plan for maybe boy than maybe girl! girls can more easily wear boys clothes! i plan on using my DS's dungarees etc with a pink top underneath if we have a girl next time! and although some of his bigger stuff is blue, its totally useable for a girl too! xx


----------



## NennaKay

Well we are still team yellow! When the tech asked if we wanted to know I happily chirped that we wanted to be surprised and my OH says: 'I wanna know.' :saywhat: We talked about this and he was great with the surprise, right up until we had the opportunity to find out. :dohh:

For some reason baby had snuggled down behind my pelvis, so it was really difficult to get the measurements we needed. She wanted a better spine view, needed to be able to see all the heart parts, and the umbilical attachment site so we are getting a follow-up scan at the next appointment. So because of baby's placement and the fact that baby was all pulled in like a pretzel, she couldn't have distinguished sex anyway! :dohh:

Baby's heart rate was 148 today, measuring in at 14 oz. I am _still_ 150lbs, and am barely showing... :shrug:

Next appointment is March 22 @ 7:30a and I plan to still be team :yellow:!
 



Attached Files:







02182013_7.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









02182013_17.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4









02182013_16.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tlh97990

abagailb14 said:


> Was finally able to buy some baby clothes now that we know gender, even better we got all this for $35 at Toys R Us! It's exciting being able to shop for a girl, I always loved shopping for my son but was jealous of the cute girlie things :) We got 12 onesies, 6 pairs of pants, 2 little onesie/pant outfits and two fleece pullovers.


awesome deals!!!



MrsMcP said:


> How's everyone doing? We need to keep a tally of boys and girls and yellows! I have no idea how to go back and count them all though!
> 
> Found out we're having a girl today! So excited to finally know and glad she is what I thought she was all along :)
> 
> LOVE HER!!!! xx

congrats on your girl!!



Lauki said:


> Had our scan last Friday and Sophie is having a little brother! It'll be so different! Very excited, but for some reason it seems scary to have a boy! As I have no idea about them :)!
> 
> Today I went in the attic and got all Sophs old stuff out. I went all soppy over her first ever vest and socks :).
> I have a lot more unisex stuff than I thought, so won't have to buy much at all for the first 3-4 months at least.
> 
> I've decided it's not cruel to have pink sleeping bags for a boy :haha:.

congrats on your son!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Awww Nennakay those photos are adorable...if I was to guess I'd say boy but it's so hard to tell! 
Nope nothing wrong with pink sleeping bags...whatever keeps the little one warm during the nights! Fortunately we have been blessed with boxes of boy things already...I really won't have to wash his clothes for months he has so many outfits, socks, vests etc...it's a bit ridiculous really. Then on FB a friend told me she had another box of boy things for me. I said she should keep it in the case she has a boy next but she said I can always return the favor if that happens.
People just LOVE giving things to babies. 
Last night the little man was squirming around crazy I hardly slept. It was a weird and lovely feeling knowing he is doing okay in there. Maybe it was the chocolate cookie I ate before bed!


----------



## NennaKay

Thanks Libbysmum! I would guess boy too because that's been my gut feeling all along... My baby had the wiggles last night too... Moving all over the place and this morning, all quiet and shy during the ultrasound... Baby had arms and legs crossed and pulled up next to his/her nose! :haha:


----------



## abagailb14

Baby had her first case of the hiccups today, went on for about an hour poor girl!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to all those that have recently found out the genders or those staying team yellow and seeing their little one with their scans!!! I go back on Wednesday and can't wait!!!! Sorry been away for a bit as I have so much going on that I'm trying to get this house in order and feel like it's getting even more of a dissaray!! My hormones have been crazy and my OH is getting the brunt of them. Of course it doesn't help the way he acts like a 2 year old at times! LOL! 

I feel the baby move constantly now and I get nervous when I don't feel him so I have to wake him up! LOL! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! For those that may not be, I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## JJsmom

Here's my bump pic at 20 +5
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopefulhoney

JJsmom said:


> Here's my bump pic at 20 +5

Nice bump! I know what you mean! I nesting like a mad woman!
:)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow seems like a lot has happened on here with everyone's appointments. 
I will most likely be not on here all week since im in my last week of my bachelors and am doing my finals all week. study study study and BnB is such a distraction. so i will be back after Monday. hope everyone has a great week and i will try and catch up in a week. 
speaking of nesting i cant wait to be done with school so i can focus on my nesting. lol. never wanted to clean and organize so much before. lol.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
Meet our little bean... checking out his/her toes.
He or she will be declared pink or blue on Wednesday. I'm guessing BOY because the tech said the gender was really clear... hmm...
 



Attached Files:







photo copy.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Libbysmum

how lovely! That is a cute photo! We are madly phoning up quotes for new car tyres...I finally booked the car in for Tomorrow after playgroup. The guy on phone said it would take an hour and a half...I hope he is right as I don't want to hang about any longer than that with a toddler. I really hope she falls asleep in the car on the way there and just sleeps through the whole debacle. That would be super!
Then in the afternoon I have scheduled a house viewing - I really hope we find a suitable place soon then I will be like you other ladies and nesting like crazy and organizing nursery decor etc. I have washed and folded a heap of baby clothes already but that's about it. We have a couple of places we want to look at...they are further out the burbs than where we are now but we can't get anything nice for the price we pay here so we have had to look further away.


----------



## Lauki

Sounds like you are busy Libbysmum! Hope your girlie sleeps alright!

Lovely scan pictures of everyone! Great to hear of so many healthy babies!

Fab bump JJsmom!! I'm proper showing now too! I think I'm getting the same sort of bump as I did with Sophie!

I'm hopefully getting a delivery of cloth nappies today! So excited! Will hopefully be changing Soph to cloth until she's potty trained and our little boy in cloth from birth!

Hope everyone has a great day today! We're going to playgroup and it's nice and blue outside! Still super cold though! Brrr!


----------



## kaths101

It's my turn today :happydance: so excited! 

I'm nesting like crazy too. I'm not usually the tidiest of people but I've been blitzing the house the last few days. Can't stand the mess!! 

Lauki, I'm considering cloth nappies too! Let us know how you get on! 

Libbysmum, I need new tyres too. Could you take a pushchair and take her for a walk while they are doing it? It's a pain isn't it. An hour and a half is a long time in toddler world. I hope she sleeps for you. 
I hope you like the house too

Hopefulhoney your scan pic is lovely, love the little toes! 

Sw33tp3a good luck with your finals, hope it all goes well. 

JJsmom good to see you back! 

Abigail I've never felt my baby with the hiccups, I didn't with jack either which is strange as he always has hiccups!


----------



## sue_88

Didn't want to read & run.......but I'm late for work so :wave: :wave: and I'll catch up later!

Have great days everyone!! X


----------



## Charlie91

Been having a bit of a catch up as haven't been on for a while, lots of lovely scan pictures!!

We had our scan yesterday and are now team :pink: and due on the 11th July. Knowing there's a little lady in there is finally making the fact that I'm pregnant sink in!! :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## alannadee

dont know whether to be excited or worried!!! got our scan in 2 hours, :wacko:

Hoping we will find out pink or blue.


----------



## Charlie91

Good luck!! Hope bubs is being cooperative
:flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alannadee be excited :) hope everything goes well and baby is perfect!

Abigail I love when my little lady has hiccups its so funny. Poor thing has them all the time but so did dd. she would get them 3-4 times a day by the third trimester and they would make her so mad cause she would hiccup and i would get kicked in the ribs :haha:

Scan photos are lovely :)

It's so exciting to see everyone finding out their babies are healthy and what teams they are on :)

Had my doctors appt yesterday and everything went good. I gained alot like I thought but midwife was okay with it since I lost weight in the beginning. She said as long as I don't make a habit of gaining that much :haha: I am now up 6lbs from pre pregnancy weight. Measuring at 22 weeks which is right on track for where out baby girl was measuring at her ultrasound as she's measuring a week larger too. Guess we will see if she stays a week ahead or if she levels out. Although according to my last period she measuring right on track as my due date got moved a week back from my lmp due date. It'll be interesting to see when she decides to come :)


----------



## donna noble

i don't know where you started but ive gained 15 And my dr said it was fine last appt. I'm certainly not tiny either! 

exciting to hear what everyone is having! good luck to the ladies with scans yet to come!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

donna noble said:


> i don't know where you started but ive gained 15 And my dr said it was fine last appt. I'm certainly not tiny either!
> 
> exciting to hear what everyone is having! good luck to the ladies with scans yet to come!

Oh 6 definitely isn't bad :) I tend to only gain in the last 20 though. With my daughter I gained 40lbs in 20 weeks. It's a personal goal not to gain quite that much this time. I'd like to keep it around 25-30 if possible. I just gotta lay off the cookies and donuts :haha: I'm trying to go more for fruit when I want something sweet.


Since my last appt I put on 8lbs in 6 weeks. Which I guess isn't to drastic just never fun to see :haha: totally worth the weight gain and stretch marks though :)


----------



## myra

It's so fun getting to see all your new scans and how much the little ones have developed since our first round of scans!!! Congrats on the news of the good health with them too! It's fun to see how many little girls and boys are coming down the line- and I'm impressed with those of you that have such great patience to stay team yellow.

What does it feel like when baby hiccups? My little guy tends to be quite active when I'm hungry. Other than that, I only feel an occasional kick here or there.

As for weight gain, at my last appointment I was shocked to find out I'd put on 10lbs in a month (the previous month it was only 3)...putting me at 30lbs above pre-pregnancy weight!!! OH was surprised as he couldn't tell I'd put on that much- just that my belly and breasts are getting big. I told my doc I was concerned to have gained so much already, so she is referring me to a nutritionist and OH and I are joining a gym this week. I've not been doing a good job of my goal to take regular walks- my excuse keeps being that it is so cold outside, but I just need to bundle up and go for a walk. Now that we're joining a gym, I won't have any excuses.


----------



## hopefulhoney

myra said:


> It's so fun getting to see all your new scans and how much the little ones have developed since our first round of scans!!! Congrats on the news of the good health with them too! It's fun to see how many little girls and boys are coming down the line- and I'm impressed with those of you that have such great patience to stay team yellow.
> 
> What does it feel like when baby hiccups? My little guy tends to be quite active when I'm hungry. Other than that, I only feel an occasional kick here or there.
> 
> As for weight gain, at my last appointment I was shocked to find out I'd put on 10lbs in a month (the previous month it was only 3)...putting me at 30lbs above pre-pregnancy weight!!! OH was surprised as he couldn't tell I'd put on that much- just that my belly and breasts are getting big. I told my doc I was concerned to have gained so much already, so she is referring me to a nutritionist and OH and I are joining a gym this week. I've not been doing a good job of my goal to take regular walks- my excuse keeps being that it is so cold outside, but I just need to bundle up and go for a walk. Now that we're joining a gym, I won't have any excuses.

Myra, I totally understand this dilhemma! MY doc made me order an electronic scale at my 8 week appointment -he said it would help me keep track and make better decisions about food :haha: that's a joke! I stare at the scale in horror every three-four days but still eat naughty things. I guess after 20 weeks the weight just stick! I'm up 7 pounds which I know sounds like a little but I was overweight to start with and all 7 have been in the last 2 weeks. I feel like I'm on a slippery slope! So here's to hoping I curb the junk food a little. :dohh:

Feeling LO lots this morning. Far too feint to feel on the outside but definitely there. Now that it's after my scan, I can imagine exactly what he/she is doing. So comforting and wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra-the hiccups kind of feel like rhythmic kicking or bouncing. Sometimes they'll only last a minute or two sometimes much longer. My first son got them for hours at a time, it drove me batty. The rhythmic movement is like torture to me. This LO doesnt seem to get them for long stretches, and im soo grateful!

Maybe im dense, its been a hectic weekend and ive been reading and going but I don't remember Alice Cooper posting lately?!

My husband came home Friday, its been a wonderful but busy weekend and im exhausted. We shopped presidents day sales yesterday and managed to get us a washer & dryer, bed, and sectional couch. Just gotta wait til delivery. We also bought baby girl all the diaper covers she'll need til she fits into the one size cloth. Thinking about making prefolds this time around as I have a bunch of cotton fabric already! Im also getting ready to cut my hair off, im very excited! I hate having long hair and my husband is finally sick of it too so im going back to a pixie cut!! Scheduling an appt today!


----------



## kaths101

Hi, were back and we are having another little boy :blue:
I thought so all along! 

Here's my little man! 


He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> Hi, were back and we are having another little boy :blue:
> I thought so all along!
> 
> Here's my little man!
> View attachment 569853
> 
> 
> He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!

:D
Super awesome! Hey little man! Cute photo xx


----------



## Anon Male

Congrats to all concerned on all the new pink and blue bumps! Frustrating that the sonographer couldn't determine ours for certain, still umming and ahhing about whether to get a private scan but it seems like a lot of expense for something we'll find out for sure eventually anyway.

The tally now stands at 16 :blue: - :pink: 11 and I've updated the temp list.


----------



## sue_88

Come on little girls - we are dragging behind!! :D


----------



## Miss Bellum

Sw33tp3a said:


> wow seems like a lot has happened on here with everyone's appointments.
> I will most likely be not on here all week since im in my last week of my bachelors and am doing my finals all week. study study study and BnB is such a distraction. so i will be back after Monday. hope everyone has a great week and i will try and catch up in a week.
> speaking of nesting i cant wait to be done with school so i can focus on my nesting. lol. never wanted to clean and organize so much before. lol.

Good luck with your studies, hope you do really well in your finals :) 



hopefulhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> Meet our little bean... checking out his/her toes.
> He or she will be declared pink or blue on Wednesday. I'm guessing BOY because the tech said the gender was really clear... hmm...

Cute pic x 



Libbysmum said:


> how lovely! That is a cute photo! We are madly phoning up quotes for new car tyres...I finally booked the car in for Tomorrow after playgroup. The guy on phone said it would take an hour and a half...I hope he is right as I don't want to hang about any longer than that with a toddler. I really hope she falls asleep in the car on the way there and just sleeps through the whole debacle. That would be super!
> Then in the afternoon I have scheduled a house viewing - I really hope we find a suitable place soon then I will be like you other ladies and nesting like crazy and organizing nursery decor etc. I have washed and folded a heap of baby clothes already but that's about it. We have a couple of places we want to look at...they are further out the burbs than where we are now but we can't get anything nice for the price we pay here so we have had to look further away.

Good luck with the house hunting. It seems its tough everywhere trying to find a decent location at a reasonable price. 



Charlie91 said:


> Been having a bit of a catch up as haven't been on for a while, lots of lovely scan pictures!!
> 
> We had our scan yesterday and are now team :pink: and due on the 11th July. Knowing there's a little lady in there is finally making the fact that I'm pregnant sink in!! :cloud9:
> 
> :flower:

Congratulations on your little girl :) x x 



alannadee said:


> dont know whether to be excited or worried!!! got our scan in 2 hours, :wacko:
> 
> Hoping we will find out pink or blue.

Good luck for your scan, hope everything is perfect x x 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Had my doctors appt yesterday and everything went good. I gained alot like I thought but midwife was okay with it since I lost weight in the beginning. She said as long as I don't make a habit of gaining that much :haha: I am now up 6lbs from pre pregnancy weight. Measuring at 22 weeks which is right on track for where out baby girl was measuring at her ultrasound as she's measuring a week larger too. Guess we will see if she stays a week ahead or if she levels out. Although according to my last period she measuring right on track as my due date got moved a week back from my lmp due date. It'll be interesting to see when she decides to come :)

Good to hear everything went well at your doctors appointment.



myra said:


> As for weight gain, at my last appointment I was shocked to find out I'd put on 10lbs in a month (the previous month it was only 3)...putting me at 30lbs above pre-pregnancy weight!!! OH was surprised as he couldn't tell I'd put on that much- just that my belly and breasts are getting big. I told my doc I was concerned to have gained so much already, so she is referring me to a nutritionist and OH and I are joining a gym this week. I've not been doing a good job of my goal to take regular walks- my excuse keeps being that it is so cold outside, but I just need to bundle up and go for a walk. Now that we're joining a gym, I won't have any excuses.

It is tough trying to get the motivation to exercise, especially when its so cold. I think the key is finding something you enjoy, so hope you have fun at the gym. 

I try to go swimming a few times a week, but I am finding it hard to get into a routine at the moment. 




hopefulhoney said:


> Feeling LO lots this morning. Far too feint to feel on the outside but definitely there. Now that it's after my scan, I can imagine exactly what he/she is doing. So comforting and wonderful :cloud9:

Aww, it must be great to feel LO moving around so much. I still cant really feel anything at the moment, so it was reassuring when the scan showed LO is bouncing all over the place. 



oneandtwo said:


> My husband came home Friday, its been a wonderful but busy weekend and im exhausted. We shopped presidents day sales yesterday and managed to get us a washer & dryer, bed, and sectional couch. Just gotta wait til delivery. We also bought baby girl all the diaper covers she'll need til she fits into the one size cloth. Thinking about making prefolds this time around as I have a bunch of cotton fabric already! Im also getting ready to cut my hair off, im very excited! I hate having long hair and my husband is finally sick of it too so im going back to a pixie cut!! Scheduling an appt today!

Congrats on your bargains! Hope you are happy with your new hair cut :) I sometimes think I'd like to go for a really short cut, but always chicken out in the end. 



kaths101 said:


> Hi, were back and we are having another little boy :blue:
> I thought so all along!
> 
> Here's my little man!
> 
> 
> He was being quite awkward to start with, had his feet up by his head, all curled up. Everything looked perfect though and he measured exactly on my dates!

Congratulations on your little boy! What cute pictures x So pleased to hear everything is perfect :)


----------



## misshastings

Hello just posting our details!

We had our due date moved to the 11th July 2013 and we are having a little girl :)

Just for when the temporary list is updated again :)

x


----------



## caro103

ooh congrats ladies on finding out pink and blue bumps!! the girls seem to be coming out the woodwork now! :haha:


----------



## alannadee

well we are team :blue:!!! Little Charlie, he was very difficult at 1st, face down in my bladder!!! had to go for a walk and a jump round to try and get him in a good position so they could check his heart and face, but all looking good. Due 8th July.
 



Attached Files:







scan 20 wks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaths101

alannadee said:


> well we are team :blue:!!! Little Charlie, he was very difficult at 1st, face down in my bladder!!! had to go for a walk and a jump round to try and get him in a good position so they could check his heart and face, but all looking good. Due 8th July.

Aw another little boy! Charlie is one of the names we are thinking about too! I had a difficult boy too, I had to keep rolling over and jumping about but we got there in the end. 

Congratulations!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats everyone that newly found out gender!!!

afm- as you all know ive been having issues at work (girl with heater, manager that doesn't understand anything, etc.) i feel like i get myself worked up every day before work because i hate being there so much and thats why i end up getting sick. last week i started applying for new jobs closer to home(i have almost an hour commute both ways) with slightly fewer hours (im supposed to work 40 hours a week but really work 50 hours a week). someone called me back today for a position that i would love the job sounds like something perfect for me its 30 hours a week and much closer to home so i would most likely save on gas in the difference. i have an interview on friday for this position. they seemed impressed with me during my phone interview and asked me to come friday for a few more questions and to show me around to see if i'd be interested. i'm concerned because im starting to show. i found a pair of black pants that fit me but every shirt that i could wear with those pants show my bump. i don't want to tell them i'm pregnant and not get the job but if i get hired when do i tell them that i am pregnant? 

has anyone had job interviews during pregnancy??


----------



## maratobe

congratulations to all those who have found out their genders :) boys do seem to be in front! :) 

we had our specialist appointment today and my diabetes is finally under control :happydance: now i have to maintain it!
im dealing with a grumpy daughter lately... 16 months going on 16 with attitude and tantrums :(


----------



## Anon Male

tlh - Sorry to hear the issues with work are driving you to look elsewhere, especially at this time.

In the UK I believe it's standard that you have to let your employer know by the 15th week before delivery in order to be eligible for maternity pay. So for a British mum-to-be, going for interviews at 20-21 weeks would normally be out of the question. I don't know if there are any similar considerations in Missouri, though.

17 :blue: : :pink: 12 now


----------



## tlh97990

in the U.S. we don't necessarily get maternity pay. My leave would be unpaid. as far as i know there is no law saying when i have to tell an employer i'm just wondering more ethically. they cannot discriminate due to pregnancy but we all know they can always find another excuse that's why its usually better not to tell. with my last pregnancy i went on an interview at 14 weeks so i wasn't showing yet and was able to wait until after i was hired and going through orientation to tell the manager. this time i'll be almost 19 weeks with a bump. im hoping they just think im fat :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

I had a job interview when I was 6 wks with my second son. I was upfront about the pregnancy and they still hired me. I knew I'd have complications though and really didnt want to take up space for them or take the kob away from someone else if they weren't willing to take on the accomodations.

Sadly, even though they said they would help with my limitations, when it came for my duties needing to be lightened, they refused. (giving me the obese/immobile residents, laundry duty etc.) I couldn't physically do that once I started contracting. they wouldn't stop assigning the jobs, so I quit.


----------



## Jsmom5

tlh97990 said:


> in the U.S. we don't necessarily get maternity pay. My leave would be unpaid. as far as i know there is no law saying when i have to tell an employer i'm just wondering more ethically. they cannot discriminate due to pregnancy but we all know they can always find another excuse that's why its usually better not to tell. with my last pregnancy i went on an interview at 14 weeks so i wasn't showing yet and was able to wait until after i was hired and going through orientation to tell the manager. this time i'll be almost 19 weeks with a bump. im hoping they just think im fat :haha:

My employer just hired 10 people & one lady is six months pregnant. They do not discriminate. My other coworker was also preggo when she was hired 9 years ago and she was 7 months pregnant at that time. They all informed our director right from the start. Oh & another coworker was 2 months. Everything was fine. Thank God i have a great employer. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

TLH-good luck on getting a job and hopefully they will accommodate. 
when i was pregnant with my son there was a total of 5 of us that were pregnant. so when one was coming off of maternity leave one was going on it. everyone said it was in the water. 

Im getting major kicks right now like she is stomping towards the vaginal area. like trying to kick a door open. it stops me in my tracks. i have to grab myself to make sure she isnt coming out..lol


----------



## alicecooper

hello ladies.

I can't seem to keep up with this thread lately lol.

Congrats to everybody who has found out genders x 

I have absolutely nothing to report. Nothing at all lol.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't kept up with everything. Haven't been on here since Saturday. 

My Grandad passed away on Sunday :(


----------



## Libbysmum

Pink so sorry to hear of your Grandfather passing :( I recently lost my grandmother. She was in her 90's so lived a good life. It was still very sad especially for my mum she is pretty emotional even now talking about her.
Am not sure who asked about hiccups but with DD she had them constantly...I felt so sorry for her. I really couldn't do anything to help her. It sometimes would last a real long time too. She still gets them badly even now she is 19mths old. But she is a good eater and doesn't fuss about what I give her and I don't think it has had any negative effects.
Congrats ladies on finding out the genders and that the babies are doing great...totally love the name Charlie...we considered that name but I think DH veto'ed against it because of someone weird he once knew with the name.
As far as kicks go...yup I get whopped in the cervix area all the time by my little man...not sure if it is an elbow...knee...butt or what but it does make you wonder if he is trying to escape early!
So we got new tyres...YAY...expensive but worth it for safe driving. My mother came to the rescue so DD could nap at home in her cot. I had the worst heartburn yesterday and this morning it was so embarrassing as I had to litterally RUN from the kitchen to the toilet cause I had the runs so badly and didn't quite get there in time so had to get DH to find me some clean undies...:( I am thinking it was all the Mylanta I had the night before? Never quite had it so bad that I couldn't make it to the toilet...never had the laxative effect from Mylanta either. The only other thing I can think of is that there was something bad with the pizza we ate for dinner.
As far as the houses go...still looking. The house we saw today was nice but small and only the one room with Built in robes. A very tiny kitchen and laundry but on the plus side it did have a nice neighbourhood....hard to picture myself with a busy toddler and a new born in a place not big enough to swing a cat - although it did have a massive front yard.


----------



## Breadsticks

Pink Flowers said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't kept up with everything. Haven't been on here since Saturday.
> 
> My Grandad passed away on Sunday :(

I'm so sorry...my grandma passed away right before Christmas, it is so hard to lose a family member. We hadn't announced the pregnancy at that point either so I felt guilty that I wasn't able to tell her. My due date is her birthday though, which is really nice. I hope you are doing well, I will be praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Thank you. He was very poorly. But on thursday he was talking to me when I went up there saying he is so excited for this baby. 

Found out my cousins oh is expecting her 6th! They hadnt told him and were a bit upset. 

Its his birthday today which I think has made me a bit more upset. 


I cant believe I am 18 weeks already the last week was such a blur! Baby is moving and kicking well now which is lovely!


----------



## Breadsticks

I think your baby owl is trying to cheer you up :)

My grandma had been in and out of the hospital when she passed. Regardless of your beliefs one thing is certain, he is not ill or in pain anymore. That always helps me when I grieve. :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

No I believe he same. He was in a lot of pain and now he is at peace and back with my nan xx 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## caro103

:hugs: pink flowers


----------



## caro103

alanadee, congrats on your blue bump!! xx


----------



## sue_88

So sorry Pink. RIP & now at peace with your nan :hugs:


----------



## rabab780

Anon Male said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Do we have an up do date list of who is team blue/pink/yellow?
> 
> I am guessing Eve is still absent (hope she and bump are okay!) so in a fit of complete OpenOffice Calc nerdery I've taken the liberty of putting everyone's details into a spreadsheet and generating a list to look like what's in post #1. I've also added some data from this thread. I may have missed a few posts whilst going back through the thread, though, so I don't promise complete accuracy!
> 
> <3 *July Sunbeams due dates* <3
> 
> *~~27th of June~~*
> 
> _alicecooper =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~1st of July~~*
> 
> _karry1412 =_ :yellow:
> _Lauki =_ :blue:
> _Lotus Womb =_ :yellow:
> _Meadowlark =_ :yellow:
> _misslissa =_ :yellow:
> _myra =_ :blue:
> _mysticair2 =_ :yellow:
> _NennaKay =_ :yellow:
> _oneandtwo =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~2nd of July~~*
> 
> _abagailb14 =_ :pink:
> _BritneyNChris =_ :yellow:
> _HopeforFuture =_ :yellow:
> _JessinChi =_ :yellow:
> _JWandBump =_ :blue:
> _lorilou8202 =_ :yellow:
> _macca197831 =_ :yellow:
> _MrsLulu =_ :yellow:
> _ProudArmyWife =_ :pink:
> _SAMMYD76 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~3rd of July~~*
> 
> _3rdbabybump =_ :yellow:
> _AmzLJ =_ :yellow:
> _Libbysmum =_ :blue:
> _LizzieJane =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Serenity9712 =_ :angel:
> _Shabutie =_ :yellow:
> _Sue_88 =_ :pink:
> _TTCMSP =_ :blue:
> _ValleyGurl =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _whigfield =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~4th of July~~*
> 
> _01k204 [possibly the 11th] =_ :yellow:
> _alannadee =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _Butterfly2 =_ :angel:
> _Catty =_ :yellow:
> _cheerios =_ :yellow:
> _gklmommy =_ :yellow:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> _JJsmom =_ :blue:
> _KatOro =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _KES1024 =_ :angel:
> _Littlelegs30 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Lovn.sunshine =_ :angel:
> _Maksmama - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> _maratobe =_ :pink:
> _mummyss =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _Photogmommy =_ :angel:
> _ready4lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _sweet.dreams =_ :yellow:
> _tashalouiseb =_ :yellow:
> _Wriggly =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~5th of July~~*
> 
> _Belen09_10 =_ :blue:
> _hopefulhoney =_ :yellow:
> _JP19 =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mildred81 =_ :angel:
> _mvosse =_ :blue:
> _sharnahw =_ :yellow:
> _sweet lullaby =_ :yellow:
> _vanzaroni =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~6th of July~~*
> 
> _barbara-moira =_ :yellow:
> _Malingo =_ :yellow:
> _Medea1978 =_ :yellow:
> _Miss Bellum =_ :yellow:
> _MrsBarrowman =_ :yellow:
> _mummy2jj =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~7th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _DawnLu =_ :angel:
> _floatingbaby =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _missranda =_ :angel:
> _mummytojack1 =_ :yellow:
> _Nanner2mom =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~8th of July~~*
> 
> _3rdtimelucky =_ :yellow:
> _BeccaMichelle =_ :blue:
> _Breadsticks =_ :pink:
> _hopin4rnbow =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _ilovehim91810 =_ :angel:
> _JFG =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mouse_chicky =_ :angel:
> _MrsMcP [possibly the 10th] =_ :pink:
> :hugs: _Sophiasmom =_ :angel:
> _Sparkles237 =_ :blue:
> _TTCMOMMA =_ :blue:
> 
> *~~9th of July~~*
> 
> _amjon =_ :yellow:
> _BooRooBear =_ :yellow:
> _janey211 =_ :yellow:
> _Junemomma09 =_ :yellow:
> _Kitchenware =_ :yellow:
> _Sw33tp3a =_ :pink:
> _TandJ =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~10th of July~~*
> 
> _bumski =_ :yellow:
> _Faith34 =_ :yellow:
> _LankyDoodle =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _mummyclo =_ :angel:
> _PerthLady91 =_ :yellow:
> _wantingagirl =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~11th of July~~*
> 
> _beachgal =_ :blue:
> _Charlie91 =_ :pink:
> _dove830 =_ :blue:
> _faithfulgirl =_ :yellow:
> _lalalo =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _luminescent =_ :angel:
> _MegnJoe =_ :yellow:
> _misshastings =_ :pink:
> _wantababybad2 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~12th of July~~*
> 
> _MarineLady =_ :yellow:
> _sandrac =_ :yellow:
> _Xxenssial =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~13th of July~~*
> 
> _CesRen =_ :yellow:
> _chathamlady =_ :yellow:
> :hugs: _CherryCorday =_ :angel:
> _Evana =_ :yellow:
> _HollyTTC =_ :yellow:
> _karat85 =_ :yellow:
> _kaths101 =_ :blue:
> :hugs: _Kimbra83 =_ :angel:
> _Lilboogie =_ :yellow:
> _nuffmac =_ :yellow:
> _xsarahxxannx =_ :pink:
> _Xuxa =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~14th of July~~*
> 
> _caro103 =_ :yellow:
> _cupcakekate =_ :yellow:
> _Duchess85 =_ :yellow:
> _lolasweet =_ :yellow:
> _Tink80 =_ :yellow:
> _Whatme [possibly the 15th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~15th of July~~*
> 
> _AAttcabby =_ :yellow:
> _Medipea =_ :pink:
> 
> *~~16th of July~~*
> 
> _tsyhanochka =_ :yellow:
> _x-kirsty-x =_ :yellow:
> _xkatiex =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~17th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _AZBabyDust =_ :angel:
> _counting =_ :yellow:
> _crystalg =_ :yellow:
> _emily4c =_ :yellow:
> _MeganNW =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~19th of July~~*
> 
> _pandaspot =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~20th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _Dazed =_ :angel:
> _tlh97990 =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~21st of July~~*
> 
> _Jsmom5 =_ :blue:
> _mattysMummy - Twins! =_ :yellow::yellow:
> :hugs: _SugarBeth =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~22nd of July~~*
> 
> _Jaz02 =_ :yellow:
> _jojo1234 =_ :yellow:
> _rabab780 =_ :yellow:
> _samsMum =_ :yellow:
> _Strawberry78 =_ :yellow:
> _Tami =_ :yellow:
> _TonyaG =_ :yellow:
> _Vicki_Cream =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~23rd of July~~*
> 
> _Mumtobe1985 =_ :yellow:
> _tinkerbellfan =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~24th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _IcePrincess =_ :angel:
> _PeachyATL =_ :yellow:
> _PoppyRiver =_ :yellow:
> _Sandoval_star =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~25th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _goddess25 =_ :angel:
> _Mama_noni =_ :yellow:
> _Pink Flowers =_ :yellow:
> _TTDuck =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~26th of July~~*
> 
> _parisprincess =_ :yellow:
> _Turtlemad =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~27th of July~~*
> 
> _Aaisrie =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~28th of July~~*
> 
> :hugs: _waiting2012 =_ :angel:
> 
> *~~29th of July~~*
> 
> _babyclements =_ :yellow:
> _MissFox [possibly the 30th] =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~31st of July~~*
> 
> _fertiliciousx =_ :yellow:
> 
> *~~EDD To Be Announced~~*
> 
> _donna noble [1st week of July] =_ :blue:
> _mrssuggy2b =_ :yellow:
> _pinkbubbles =_ :yellow:
> _Vankiwi =_ :yellow:
> 
> *17 =
> 12 =
> 119 =
> 22 =
> *​
> [last updated Wednesday, 20 February 2013]Click to expand...

please update WE ARE TEAM :blue:


----------



## Miss Bellum

alannadee said:


> well we are team :blue:!!! Little Charlie, he was very difficult at 1st, face down in my bladder!!! had to go for a walk and a jump round to try and get him in a good position so they could check his heart and face, but all looking good. Due 8th July.

Congrats on your little boy! :) Good to hear all was well x x 

Charlie is a good name. We are still struggling with a name for our LO at the moment. At least we still have plenty of time. 



tlh97990 said:


> congrats everyone that newly found out gender!!!
> 
> afm- as you all know ive been having issues at work (girl with heater, manager that doesn't understand anything, etc.) i feel like i get myself worked up every day before work because i hate being there so much and thats why i end up getting sick. last week i started applying for new jobs closer to home(i have almost an hour commute both ways) with slightly fewer hours (im supposed to work 40 hours a week but really work 50 hours a week). someone called me back today for a position that i would love the job sounds like something perfect for me its 30 hours a week and much closer to home so i would most likely save on gas in the difference. i have an interview on friday for this position. they seemed impressed with me during my phone interview and asked me to come friday for a few more questions and to show me around to see if i'd be interested. i'm concerned because im starting to show. i found a pair of black pants that fit me but every shirt that i could wear with those pants show my bump. i don't want to tell them i'm pregnant and not get the job but if i get hired when do i tell them that i am pregnant?
> 
> has anyone had job interviews during pregnancy??

Sorry to hear your current job is getting that bad. New job sounds great, good luck with the interview. Sorry I can't really help with your question, its quite a different situation here in the UK. Hopefully one of the US residents will be able to help out.



maratobe said:


> congratulations to all those who have found out their genders :) boys do seem to be in front! :)
> 
> we had our specialist appointment today and my diabetes is finally under control :happydance: now i have to maintain it!
> im dealing with a grumpy daughter lately... 16 months going on 16 with attitude and tantrums :(

Great to hear your diabetes is under a control, great stuff ) 




Pink Flowers said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't kept up with everything. Haven't been on here since Saturday.
> 
> My Grandad passed away on Sunday :(

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you at this sad time xx :hugs:

rabab780 - Congrats on your little boy :)


----------



## caro103

rabab780, congrats on team blue hun!! from your tickers does that mean you'll have gone boy, girl, boy, girl, boy!?! that's gotta be pretty rare! how cool :thumbup:


----------



## rabab780

caro103 said:


> rabab780, congrats on team blue hun!! from your tickers does that mean you'll have gone boy, girl, boy, girl, boy!?! that's gotta be pretty rare! how cool :thumbup:

THANKS DEAR :flower:
yes you are right I am having boy,girl,boy,girl,boy.
Its pretty rare, and I knew before the scan this baby will be boy (its boy turn)LOL.


----------



## sue_88

rabab780 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> rabab780, congrats on team blue hun!! from your tickers does that mean you'll have gone boy, girl, boy, girl, boy!?! that's gotta be pretty rare! how cool :thumbup:
> 
> THANKS DEAR :flower:
> yes you are right I am having boy,girl,boy,girl,boy.
> Its pretty rare, and I knew before the scan this baby will be boy (its boy turn)LOL.Click to expand...

Amazing!! Congratulations.... :blue:


----------



## oneandtwo

My OB called today, the genetic counselor called her and said I should be tested to see why I had so many miscarriages, I said I didnt see a reason to as this is our last child but they want to know just in case it warrants keeping a closer eye on Wilhelmina. What doesnt make sense is she was suggeating medication, ALL my losses were early term loses, ive never had complications outside of irritable uterus stuff passed the 7th week. In all honesty I will not take a medication that is not needed (she mentioned heprin, I have no blood clotting disorders, and considering I have heart problems thinning my blood seems stupid) especially when ive had three term healthy children. Anyway, it seems odd and it makes me miss my last OB. Im surprised a military doctor is wanting to do all these tests and things, its kind of frustrating!

Oh we got my husbands cystic fibrosis test back and its negative so we are low risk now, two out of my four kids will probably carry the mutation but as long as they are careful when thwy decide to have children everything should be fine :) I still havent managed to figure out who in my family has it or how it was passed down to me.


----------



## JJsmom

OMG!! I had my full anatomy scan today and it was wonderful!!! The tech was wonderful and explained everything and gave me a million pics! She gave me a cd with a couple videos and pictures and she actually switched out the view from the 2d to the 3d/4d!!! She even gave me a video of it!! I'm going to try and upload it. It's so amazing!! Have to go back in 4 weeks for them to look at the heart as he wasn't cooperating!! She said she didn't see anything out of the ordinary with it but she wants to get the views she's supposed to just to make sure! OK, it wouldn't let me upload the video clip but it let me upload the one picture!
 



Attached Files:







02202013_15.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Libbysmum

Sometimes if they are training some new doctor they do extra tests so the new doctor gets experience but I agree with you...no reason to take medications. I would be questioning it as well...especially since you are half way and the others as you say were very early losses. Lots of women have losses and don't even realize they just think its bad cramps and a late period in the early weeks...so weird. 
I hope you and your little one will make a safe and healthy journey through these next months. 
My DD has been busy playing with plastic dinosaurs and filling up her dolls house with them...she was a bit rough with the front panel and the whole front has come unglued probably needs DH to drill a couple of screws into the wood to hold it firmly. She doesnt know her own strength!


----------



## rabab780

JJsmom .... what a lovely baby picture 
good luck.


----------



## oneandtwo

Libbysmum said:


> Sometimes if they are training some new doctor they do extra tests so the new doctor gets experience but I agree with you...no reason to take medications. I would be questioning it as well...especially since you are half way and the others as you say were very early losses. Lots of women have losses and don't even realize they just think its bad cramps and a late period in the early weeks...so weird.
> I hope you and your little one will make a safe and healthy journey through these next months.
> My DD has been busy playing with plastic dinosaurs and filling up her dolls house with them...she was a bit rough with the front panel and the whole front has come unglued probably needs DH to drill a couple of screws into the wood to hold it firmly. She doesnt know her own strength!

I never considered that, shr is one of the newer ob's in the clinic so maybe that is why? And your right, had we not been ttc during my losses, I wouldnt have known with all but two of them because they were so early (right at the 5wk mark). I think everything is going to be fine, nothing seems out of the ordinary as far as my pregnancies go, aside from the stubborn little girl that likes to lay transverse. My boys were always head down.

Your little girl sounds like my boys! They dont ever seem to realize what they are capable of! My 21mo broke the glass.on our coffee table the other day, with his plastic golf club!! Now he sits where the glass is suppose to go like he has his own personal bench. My husband build the table so he was.slightly miffed about it, lol! Hes drawing up plans for one that doubles as a bench, haha!


----------



## oneandtwo

Its gonna be so exciting in this thread when deliveries start!! I love reading birth stories, its going to be fun to read eberyones since we've been following each others pregnancies from the start!


----------



## Libbysmum

I really hope my story will be less dramatic than with DD! It terrifies me!


----------



## oneandtwo

My second labor and delivery was completely opposite of what my first was, so I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is different your second tIme around :)


----------



## caro103

gosh i hope my delivery is the same, but without tearing! :lol:

oneandtwo was the glass toughened glass? that scares me, my son persists in standing on the glass of our coffee table (he does get removed) but i worry he'll go through it one day :/


----------



## kwills55

Can I join?
I am due 8th July with a little girl!! My first baby. Soooo excited! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:

I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.


----------



## oneandtwo

caro103 said:


> gosh i hope my delivery is the same, but without tearing! :lol:
> 
> oneandtwo was the glass toughened glass? that scares me, my son persists in standing on the glass of our coffee table (he does get removed) but i worry he'll go through it one day :/

I honesty don't know, it did not shatter when he broke it, just cracked so I removed it. I told dh no more glass!


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:
> 
> I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.

Two out of three of mine were easy, no complications! And all three of my sisters(one of them is in law) had uncomplicated deliveries with all their kids :) I think its far more common to have repeat normal deliveries over a complicated one!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:
> 
> I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.
> 
> Two out of three of mine were easy, no complications! And all three of my sisters(one of them is in law) had uncomplicated deliveries with all their kids :) I think its far more common to have repeat normal deliveries over a complicated one!Click to expand...

Thank you for that reassurance!

Was being all sentimental and found dd's birth story I wrote on here almost two years ago :cry:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...tiful-baby-girl-very-positive-experience.html


I can't believe it's nearly been two years already it goes by so fast!


----------



## myra

kwills55 said:


> Can I join?
> I am due 8th July with a little girl!! My first baby. Soooo excited! xx

Welcome and congratulations!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone i'm really hoping i get the job tomorrow. it is the perfect job for me and the hours are much better when it comes to traffic and having time at home before bed with my DD i'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! i have a feeling when i go back to work on tuesday ill get fired because i missed tuesday and wednesday from being in the hospital due to early contractions. everything is fine but they wanted me to take it easy with feet up for a couple days. im stuck home today because we got iced/snowed in. so hopefully if i get fired tuesday i can at least say i have a new job anyway


----------



## alicecooper

22 weeks today. Can't believe it's only 2 weeks until V day!


----------



## kaths101

ProudArmyWife said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:
> 
> I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.
> 
> Two out of three of mine were easy, no complications! And all three of my sisters(one of them is in law) had uncomplicated deliveries with all their kids :) I think its far more common to have repeat normal deliveries over a complicated one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that reassurance!
> 
> Was being all sentimental and found dd's birth story I wrote on here almost two years ago :cry:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...tiful-baby-girl-very-positive-experience.html
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's nearly been two years already it goes by so fast!Click to expand...

Awwww lovely story, mine was very very similar apart from they didn't have time to get the epidural in as his head was there. I had a wonderful birth too! I really hope it's the same!


----------



## Breadsticks

tlh97990 said:


> thanks everyone i'm really hoping i get the job tomorrow. it is the perfect job for me and the hours are much better when it comes to traffic and having time at home before bed with my DD i'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! i have a feeling when i go back to work on tuesday ill get fired because i missed tuesday and wednesday from being in the hospital due to early contractions. everything is fine but they wanted me to take it easy with feet up for a couple days. im stuck home today because we got iced/snowed in. so hopefully if i get fired tuesday i can at least say i have a new job anyway

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure you will rock their socks off :happydance: I am very sorry about the issues with your current employer. It is crazy that they are causing so many problems for you. You deserve a employer that treats you well! As far as telling them you are pregnant tomorrow, I personally would. I just think it is best to be completely honest up front, especially since they will know how far along you are when you do tell them and they will wonder why you didn't mention it to begin with. But that's just me :)


----------



## sue_88

kwills55 said:


> Can I join?
> I am due 8th July with a little girl!! My first baby. Soooo excited! xx

Welcome!!! :wave: and Congratualtions on your baby girl!! I am having a baby girl too, my first, and due on the 6th :D




ProudArmyWife said:


> I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:
> 
> I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.

Love your birth story Army Wife!! I'm hoping for a nice easy first labour like that at home!



tlh97990 said:


> thanks everyone i'm really hoping i get the job tomorrow. it is the perfect job for me and the hours are much better when it comes to traffic and having time at home before bed with my DD i'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! i have a feeling when i go back to work on tuesday ill get fired because i missed tuesday and wednesday from being in the hospital due to early contractions. everything is fine but they wanted me to take it easy with feet up for a couple days. im stuck home today because we got iced/snowed in. so hopefully if i get fired tuesday i can at least say i have a new job anyway

Fingers crossed for the new job. It would be nice to tell them to stick it!! What horrible people they seem to be.



alicecooper said:


> 22 weeks today. Can't believe it's only 2 weeks until V day!

LUSH bump....although where is your doggy - it's usually in the picture showing off hehe :D . We're all so close to V Day now - it's getting exciting!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Heres hoping everyone has good birth stories this time! I am trying to avoid reading them as I am worried I might scare myself! Will just hope for the best at that point. 



oneandtwo said:


> My OB called today, the genetic counselor called her and said I should be tested to see why I had so many miscarriages, I said I didnt see a reason to as this is our last child but they want to know just in case it warrants keeping a closer eye on Wilhelmina. What doesnt make sense is she was suggeating medication, ALL my losses were early term loses, ive never had complications outside of irritable uterus stuff passed the 7th week. In all honesty I will not take a medication that is not needed (she mentioned heprin, I have no blood clotting disorders, and considering I have heart problems thinning my blood seems stupid) especially when ive had three term healthy children. Anyway, it seems odd and it makes me miss my last OB. Im surprised a military doctor is wanting to do all these tests and things, its kind of frustrating!
> 
> Oh we got my husbands cystic fibrosis test back and its negative so we are low risk now, two out of my four kids will probably carry the mutation but as long as they are careful when thwy decide to have children everything should be fine :) I still havent managed to figure out who in my family has it or how it was passed down to me.

Sounds a bit odd, still suppose a few extra tests cant do any harm. Great news on the negative cf test x 




JJsmom said:


> OMG!! I had my full anatomy scan today and it was wonderful!!! The tech was wonderful and explained everything and gave me a million pics! She gave me a cd with a couple videos and pictures and she actually switched out the view from the 2d to the 3d/4d!!! She even gave me a video of it!! I'm going to try and upload it. It's so amazing!! Have to go back in 4 weeks for them to look at the heart as he wasn't cooperating!! She said she didn't see anything out of the ordinary with it but she wants to get the views she's supposed to just to make sure! OK, it wouldn't let me upload the video clip but it let me upload the one picture!

Fantastic news! Great picture too Sounds like your tech was lovely. 



kwills55 said:


> Can I join?
> I am due 8th July with a little girl!! My first baby. Soooo excited! xx

Welcome & congratulations on your little girl :) x x 



tlh97990 said:


> thanks everyone i'm really hoping i get the job tomorrow. it is the perfect job for me and the hours are much better when it comes to traffic and having time at home before bed with my DD i'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! i have a feeling when i go back to work on tuesday ill get fired because i missed tuesday and wednesday from being in the hospital due to early contractions. everything is fine but they wanted me to take it easy with feet up for a couple days. im stuck home today because we got iced/snowed in. so hopefully if i get fired tuesday i can at least say i have a new job anyway

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get the job x x


----------



## Anon Male

tlh97990 said:


> in the U.S. we don't necessarily get maternity pay. My leave would be unpaid. as far as i know there is no law saying when i have to tell an employer i'm just wondering more ethically. they cannot discriminate due to pregnancy but we all know they can always find another excuse that's why its usually better not to tell. with my last pregnancy i went on an interview at 14 weeks so i wasn't showing yet and was able to wait until after i was hired and going through orientation to tell the manager. this time i'll be almost 19 weeks with a bump. im hoping they just think im fat :haha:

Hehe :haha: Best of luck with the job interview!



Pink Flowers said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't kept up with everything. Haven't been on here since Saturday.
> 
> My Grandad passed away on Sunday :(

:hugs: I lost both my paternal grandparents within months of one another a couple of years ago. My nan faded fairly fast after my grandad went, alas - I think she had kept going largely because he needed looking after!



Miss Bellum said:


> We are still struggling with a name for our LO at the moment. At least we still have plenty of time.

And now we have one major reason I wanted a girl. Girls' names are much easier! :D



JJsmom said:


> OMG!! I had my full anatomy scan today and it was wonderful!!! The tech was wonderful and explained everything and gave me a million pics! She gave me a cd with a couple videos and pictures and she actually switched out the view from the 2d to the 3d/4d!!! She even gave me a video of it!! I'm going to try and upload it. It's so amazing!! Have to go back in 4 weeks for them to look at the heart as he wasn't cooperating!! She said she didn't see anything out of the ordinary with it but she wants to get the views she's supposed to just to make sure! OK, it wouldn't let me upload the video clip but it let me upload the one picture!

Yay for high-tech! We have a dead-tree printout of our 20wk scan, I would cheerfully have paid for a CD with the digital pictures and video on it.



oneandtwo said:


> Its gonna be so exciting in this thread when deliveries start!! I love reading birth stories, its going to be fun to read eberyones since we've been following each others pregnancies from the start!

I intend to blog as much of our delivery as gets past the censor ;)



kwills55 said:


> Can I join?
> I am due 8th July with a little girl!! My first baby. Soooo excited! xx

Congrats on your little girl! I will update the temp list. :)



alicecooper said:


> 22 weeks today. Can't believe it's only 2 weeks until V day!

That is one epic bump...!

*rabab780* - congrats on your little boy! (Don't know what happened to your post, I'm sure I hit the multi-quote button...) I'll update the temp list imminently.

18 :blue: : :pink: 13


----------



## abagailb14

Finally finished painting the nursery! You can't really tell in the pic but I painted the tray around the ceiling a more tan color than the walls. Her bedding and room decor is green and brown with elephants so this should work perfect. Next is shopping for window treatments to replace ugly blinds, I want to get some of those pull down blinds that don't have any strings - much safer for baby :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2806.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12









DSC_2807.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sue_88

really nice Abagail!

I love the sound of the green & brown combination, and no doubt little hints of pink here and there for your girl will look so amazing! :D


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks sue - will definitely find a way to squeeze some pink in there! :)


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> I love reading birth stories too! I actually stalk around in third tri reading them :haha:
> 
> I'm like Caro though I'm praying my delivery is very similar to my first. My fear is that it won't be and ill have a horrible labor since I had such a smooth sailing first one.
> 
> Two out of three of mine were easy, no complications! And all three of my sisters(one of them is in law) had uncomplicated deliveries with all their kids :) I think its far more common to have repeat normal deliveries over a complicated one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that reassurance!
> 
> Was being all sentimental and found dd's birth story I wrote on here almost two years ago :cry:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...tiful-baby-girl-very-positive-experience.html
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's nearly been two years already it goes by so fast!Click to expand...


Beautiful story!!


----------



## MissFox

I've tried to reply a few times but with bad service they are getting lost :( 
Hi to the new person!!!
Tlh good luck on the job interview!! I hope you get it!! Yesterday was my 1yr workings with my job. 
Congrats to those finding out!! 
I have a hard time reading birth stories (unless I've been friendly with them on here) because my birth experience was so rough. But if any of you would like to read mine it is in the bottom right corner of my signiture. Don't read it mrsbellum!!! 

Big :hugs: to those that need it!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning ladies...I hope everyone is doing well. DH has the day off today! SO glad!
Today is looking a bit wet but hopefully we get out and about. Don't have much to report here. Just been so busy with DD and house hunting. Haven't really thought much about baby stuff recently...but we MAY have a name at last! DH said he likes Levi...not sure of a middle name yet been tossing about a few possibilities.


----------



## Miss Bellum

MissFox said:


> I've tried to reply a few times but with bad service they are getting lost :(
> Hi to the new person!!!
> Tlh good luck on the job interview!! I hope you get it!! Yesterday was my 1yr workings with my job.
> Congrats to those finding out!!
> I have a hard time reading birth stories (unless I've been friendly with them on here) because my birth experience was so rough. But if any of you would like to read mine it is in the bottom right corner of my signiture. Don't read it mrsbellum!!!
> 
> Big :hugs: to those that need it!!!

Thanks for the heads up! 



Libbysmum said:


> Good morning ladies...I hope everyone is doing well. DH has the day off today! SO glad!
> Today is looking a bit wet but hopefully we get out and about. Don't have much to report here. Just been so busy with DD and house hunting. Haven't really thought much about baby stuff recently...but we MAY have a name at last! DH said he likes Levi...not sure of a middle name yet been tossing about a few possibilities.

Enjoy your day off x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Sorry to type so quickly!
We are having a little GIRL :pink::pink::pink:

we are in awe and completely delighted and besotted.
Her name is Elsie... second name to be decided.
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Abigail love the color! I'm still trying to figure out what exactly I'm wanting to do. Her bedding is going to be pink and green so been trying to decide how I wanna do the walls. I know I want to get it done before I'm to big and miserable but a part of me is procrastinating because she will be in my room with me for at least a few months. Dd1 slept in our room (in her own bed) till she was 6 months old. 

Thank you to everyone who commented about my birth story :) it really was a wonderful experience and I really am hoping I will have a repeat :)

Also I hope everyone else has nice easy deliveries as well. It's kinda crazy to think that we really aren't terribly far off from all that!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I don't remember everything I read and I don't know how to do the whole multi quote thing :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome kwills55!!! Congrats!!!

Abigail, beautiful room!! 

tlh, good luck on the job interview!!! Hopefully it'll be a much better fit for you than your current position! I still can't believe how rude they are and how they treat you! 

Congrats Hopefulhoney!!!!

Pink Flowers, Sorry to hear about your grand dad!

Anon, we also got about 15 dead tree printouts on top of the cd. LOL! Can't wait to get more pics on the cd when we go back in 4 weeks! Then 4 weeks after that I'm planning on doing the 4D and will have another CD with hopefully plenty of video imaging!

Alice, great bump!!!


----------



## donna noble

good luck tlh! i can't beleive they would fire you for that what a nightmare it sounds like. i was a victim of severe workplace bullying and have ptsd from it. 6 years ago and it still feels like yesterday. destroyed whole life and i have no hope of a meaningful career. so get out! no job is worth being mistreated. i work for another bully now but i just ignore him and it pisses him off he can't get to me.


----------



## caro103

hope you get the job tlh!!

honey, congrats on team pink!!

errr...that's as far as my memory goes :dohh:

afm, baby has been sooo quiet yesterday and today :(, felt it a couple times yesterday but as yet today nothing i don't think. I know this is normal at this stage but it was sooo much more reasurring when i felt it regualrly!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats to everyone who has found out if they have little princes or princesses on the way! :happydance:

Donna, so sorry about your previous employer! I'm glad you got out of that situation though I wish your current employer wasn't a bully too!

Caro, I feel like I read somewhere that they start establishing longer sleep cycles, though I honestly can't remember where I saw it. Aisling almost never stops moving and kicking, I am scared for how crazy she will be when she is born! :haha: 

I've been really busy this week. Lots to do for classes and work has been busier than normal. Also, I can't stop working on Aisling's room any chance I get :) It is actually looking decent! I mean, there is still a LOT to do but considering it was an office/spare bedroom for family...now it is looking more like a nursery. With all the furniture that was in there before, the room looked so small. But now it looks much bigger, room for her to play even when she's a bit older (if we haven't moved). We're keeping a futon in there for family though I'm wondering how much use it will even get since my mom is adamant that they will be staying in a hotel when they visit this summer.

I decided I am staying home from classes today. Bad girl, I know lol. We had a storm last night that left a lot of ice, my husband said it is not solid, more slushy, but still slick and to be careful walking around outside. Well, we are allowed a certain amount of free absences so I think I'll use one of mine today and just take it easy. I had quite a bit of leg/hip/back pain yesterday that is still lingering today so it will be good to rest. Plus, I don't know how much control I'll have walking on the ice/slush when my body is all out-of-whack...yesterday I almost fell standing on carpet from it :haha: Not that I need to explain myself to you ladies, y'all know what I'm talking about!

Oh! Here is my 20 week picture, taken on 20+3.

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130221_192254_zps648e1e8f.jpg


----------



## Miss Bellum

hopefulhoney said:


> Sorry to type so quickly!
> We are having a little GIRL :pink::pink::pink:
> 
> we are in awe and completely delighted and besotted.
> Her name is Elsie... second name to be decided.
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats on your little girl :) What a cute name x x 



caro103 said:


> hope you get the job tlh!!
> 
> honey, congrats on team pink!!
> 
> errr...that's as far as my memory goes :dohh:
> 
> afm, baby has been sooo quiet yesterday and today :(, felt it a couple times yesterday but as yet today nothing i don't think. I know this is normal at this stage but it was sooo much more reasurring when i felt it regualrly!!

Hopefully baby has just been sleeping and will start moving soon x 



Breadsticks said:


> Congrats to everyone who has found out if they have little princes or princesses on the way! :happydance:
> 
> Donna, so sorry about your previous employer! I'm glad you got out of that situation though I wish your current employer wasn't a bully too!
> 
> Caro, I feel like I read somewhere that they start establishing longer sleep cycles, though I honestly can't remember where I saw it. Aisling almost never stops moving and kicking, I am scared for how crazy she will be when she is born! :haha:
> 
> I've been really busy this week. Lots to do for classes and work has been busier than normal. Also, I can't stop working on Aisling's room any chance I get :) It is actually looking decent! I mean, there is still a LOT to do but considering it was an office/spare bedroom for family...now it is looking more like a nursery. With all the furniture that was in there before, the room looked so small. But now it looks much bigger, room for her to play even when she's a bit older (if we haven't moved). We're keeping a futon in there for family though I'm wondering how much use it will even get since my mom is adamant that they will be staying in a hotel when they visit this summer.
> 
> I decided I am staying home from classes today. Bad girl, I know lol. We had a storm last night that left a lot of ice, my husband said it is not solid, more slushy, but still slick and to be careful walking around outside. Well, we are allowed a certain amount of free absences so I think I'll use one of mine today and just take it easy. I had quite a bit of leg/hip/back pain yesterday that is still lingering today so it will be good to rest. Plus, I don't know how much control I'll have walking on the ice/slush when my body is all out-of-whack...yesterday I almost fell standing on carpet from it :haha: Not that I need to explain myself to you ladies, y'all know what I'm talking about!
> 
> Oh! Here is my 20 week picture, taken on 20+3.

Cute bump pix. According to the tech, our little one is very active too, I just wish I could feel it more. I suppose once I start getting kicked a lot, I will probably want to go back to not feeling much! Cant say I'd blame you for staying at home, sounds like you could use the rest. Hope you feel better soon. x x


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone i'm really hoping i get the job tomorrow. it is the perfect job for me and the hours are much better when it comes to traffic and having time at home before bed with my DD i'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow! i have a feeling when i go back to work on tuesday ill get fired because i missed tuesday and wednesday from being in the hospital due to early contractions. everything is fine but they wanted me to take it easy with feet up for a couple days. im stuck home today because we got iced/snowed in. so hopefully if i get fired tuesday i can at least say i have a new job anyway
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure you will rock their socks off :happydance: I am very sorry about the issues with your current employer. It is crazy that they are causing so many problems for you. You deserve a employer that treats you well! As far as telling them you are pregnant tomorrow, I personally would. I just think it is best to be completely honest up front, especially since they will know how far along you are when you do tell them and they will wonder why you didn't mention it to begin with. But that's just me :)Click to expand...

thanks i think it went well. i didn't tell them i was pregnant because there never really seemed like an appropriate time to mention it. they did a bunch of other interviews too and said they hope to have a decision by the end of next week so i figure if they offer me the job i'll tell them then.



abagailb14 said:


> Finally finished painting the nursery! You can't really tell in the pic but I painted the tray around the ceiling a more tan color than the walls. Her bedding and room decor is green and brown with elephants so this should work perfect. Next is shopping for window treatments to replace ugly blinds, I want to get some of those pull down blinds that don't have any strings - much safer for baby :)

i love the color you did for the room. it looks awesome!!! did you paint it yourself??



hopefulhoney said:


> Sorry to type so quickly!
> We are having a little GIRL :pink::pink::pink:
> 
> we are in awe and completely delighted and besotted.
> Her name is Elsie... second name to be decided.
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congrats on your little girl!!



donna noble said:


> good luck tlh! i can't beleive they would fire you for that what a nightmare it sounds like. i was a victim of severe workplace bullying and have ptsd from it. 6 years ago and it still feels like yesterday. destroyed whole life and i have no hope of a meaningful career. so get out! no job is worth being mistreated. i work for another bully now but i just ignore him and it pisses him off he can't get to me.

i'm sorry you've been through it too. its so hard to get up in the morning and sit somewhere where you feel so uncomfortable! i never felt that way until after i started missing work due to pregnancy symptoms. i feel like a person in a management position should not be as petty as mine is! i really hope i get a callback from the place i interviewed today it was a 10 minute drive not taking any major highways and it was a clean quiet office!! fingers crossed!!!

on another note i find out Monday what the gender is :happydance: i can't believe its finally here!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Miss Bellum, thanks! It was definitely nice to rest and avoid the yucky weather. Our tech said the same thing about her being so active! I never thought a baby would move this much :haha: Earlier this morning it felt like she was trying to kick her way out of my uterus and I could feel her with my hand from the outside. What is funny is I have an anterior placenta and was warned that I probably wouldn't feel much until later!

Tlh, SO glad to hear the interview went well! :happydance: I hope they give you an offer next week, it just sounds too perfect for you! 

I had a nice little nap this afternoon and woke up to my husband home from work rubbing my belly and hugging me and all three of my kitties in the room with me, one snuggled up to my bump :) So naturally i am in a very good mood :D Hungry too :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

caro103 said:


> hope you get the job tlh!!
> 
> honey, congrats on team pink!!
> 
> errr...that's as far as my memory goes :dohh:
> 
> afm, baby has been sooo quiet yesterday and today :(, felt it a couple times yesterday but as yet today nothing i don't think. I know this is normal at this stage but it was sooo much more reasurring when i felt it regualrly!!

My little one didn't move much the past couple of days...I was getting worried that something terrible happened. Any movement down there was just gas and I was thinking maybe we accidentally squashed him while DTD or something?:blush: Can that happen?:wacko: I don't even know! Anyhow I have felt some moving today but still not as full on as it was. I been feeling light headed today and almost vomited earlier my stomach just feels unsettled. 
Took DD to the park this morning because it's actually NOT raining outside today!:thumbup:


----------



## donna noble

i was worried yesterday because i wasn't feeling anything but today the little bugger is going crazy! everything i read online said it's normal right now to not have movement for days.


----------



## tlh97990

how far along are you supposed to be when you should be feeling regular movements? i usually feel baby a couple times every day but i wouldn't necessarily call them regular..


----------



## Libbysmum

tlh97990 said:


> how far along are you supposed to be when you should be feeling regular movements? i usually feel baby a couple times every day but i wouldn't necessarily call them regular..

My placenta is anterior so I usually only feel the really strong kicks down by my side or right low by my pelvis. But that has been pretty regular for about a week or so now. I didn't feel anything with DD until about 23 weeks so I guess it depends a lot on the individual body shape, where the baby is positioned and where your placenta lies. :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I think the time frame for feeling regular movement varies from woman to woman. With dd I hardly felt her at this stage because of an anterior placenta. This LO I have been feeling everyday since 16 weeks. Now she kicks so hard and moves my belly. I feel her multiple times a day and can even pester her a little and get her going :haha:


----------



## caro103

glad i'm not the only one not feeling baby much atm! my midwife said they don't worry about you feeling movements regularly until you're 24wks plus :), then its establishing whats normal for you and your baby, so some won't feel baby much and others will feel baby loads, its if there's a difference to this movement there might be a problem (although still unlikely :) xx


----------



## oneandtwo

If your worried about a,lack of movement, drink something sweet and sit or lie on your left side for a while, the sugar makes them get a little more active!

our LO moves a ton, ive noticed a pattern with her wake/sleep, like when she is usually awake and when shes not. If shes not moving when she normally is I drink loads of water and some juice or soda and take a,minute to pay attention to her movements.


Im so glad (kind of) that shes transverse most of the time, it doesnt put as much pressure on my pubic bone, with my last son it was excruciating and she doesnt get me in the cervix. I just hope she decides to turn permanently soon, I dont want a csection!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im sure i missed alot but im back i finished my final today yay.. 
im almost 22 weeks and i feel the baby all the time mostly at about 8pm is when i think she wakes and gets a moven. i have two baby showers to go to today. one i new about and then one i got invited to last night becouse her friend that is doing it didnt add me. so i had to make some more baby shoes. 

hope every one is doing ok ill have to read through the threads tonight.


----------



## Miss Bellum

tlh97990 said:


> thanks i think it went well. i didn't tell them i was pregnant because there never really seemed like an appropriate time to mention it. they did a bunch of other interviews too and said they hope to have a decision by the end of next week so i figure if they offer me the job i'll tell them then.
> 
> on another note i find out Monday what the gender is :happydance: i can't believe its finally here!!

Glad to hear it went well, will keep fingers crossed for you. Hope all goes well on Monday. 



Breadsticks said:


> I had a nice little nap this afternoon and woke up to my husband home from work rubbing my belly and hugging me and all three of my kitties in the room with me, one snuggled up to my bump :) So naturally i am in a very good mood :D Hungry too :haha:

Aww, how cute:) I love it when I have all 3 of our kitties cuddled up, it happens so rarely. 




donna noble said:


> i was worried yesterday because i wasn't feeling anything but today the little bugger is going crazy! everything i read online said it's normal right now to not have movement for days.

It does seem to be quite random, glad hes moving around again. 



caro103 said:


> glad i'm not the only one not feeling baby much atm! my midwife said they don't worry about you feeling movements regularly until you're 24wks plus :), then its establishing whats normal for you and your baby, so some won't feel baby much and others will feel baby loads, its if there's a difference to this movement there might be a problem (although still unlikely :) xx

That is good to hear, especially as like you I dont feel our little one often. I think today he was having a good fidget as I seemed to feel him quite a bit. Even Anon thought he might have felt him at one point! 



Sw33tp3a said:


> im sure i missed alot but im back i finished my final today yay..
> im almost 22 weeks and i feel the baby all the time mostly at about 8pm is when i think she wakes and gets a moven. i have two baby showers to go to today. one i new about and then one i got invited to last night becouse her friend that is doing it didnt add me. so i had to make some more baby shoes.
> 
> hope every one is doing ok ill have to read through the threads tonight.

Congrats on finishing your finals! :) Does this mean you get to relax and take it easy for a bit now?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Miss Bellum said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on finishing your finals! :) Does this mean you get to relax and take it easy for a bit now?
> 
> Yes it does:happydance: i have a crochet project i gotta get finished so it will be what will be taking up my time for now.
> 
> ..... im doing a at home break right now before heading to the next babyshower, it got really cold and windy outside will i was out. hope it doesnt get too bad.Click to expand...


----------



## Libbysmum

DH went to the rugby with some of the guys last night. I didn't mind. But he sent me a text to say he was on his way home around 8.45pm and by 10.30pm still wasn't home. I sent a couple of text messages to his phone and had no reply...was getting worried they had been in an accident or something but they all went out to eat...and probably drink more but he didn't say lol I was so relieved when he FINALLY got back to me around 11pm saying he was okay. I don't know how I will cope when the kids reach that age where they are out at night! I think I will be a nervous wreck!


----------



## mvosse

Hello ladies, sorry I've been MIA, just been cranky in general...ahh!!!

Congrats on all the new pink and blue bumps!! and for those of you staying team yellow, I must confess I envy your will power.!


----------



## mvosse

and I just realized in 32 days I'll be double digits....EEK!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i had loads of fun at the two babyshowers. i think becouse i was all relaxed and able to not worry about having homework lol... gotta get use to that idea....:happydance:
there were so many games. i won alot of them. (Got 4 gift cards and a gift bag of makeup and spa stuff):haha:
list of games were count all change in purse like number of coins not the total amount of dolars. and who ever has the most coins wins a prize. well all the coins go into a piggy bank for the babbies savings.love that idea right.:thumbup: 
next game was cant say the word Baby or cross your legs or feet. if you do you loose your necklace even if you get someone elses you loose all of the ones you have. and then the one with the most by the end of party gets a prize. 
the other one when you get there you get a raffle ticket. when in middle of party everyone is there by now... they do the raffle calling two people. well you dont get a prize, you get to be the game person and have to pic a partner and the game is one is a monkey with a blind fold and the other has a blind fold both sitting in chairs and the partner has to feed the monkey while blindfolded mashed up banana with a baby spoon who ever gets out first wins. partner and monkey get a prize its fun and you take pics .:haha:
the guys or girls that come they played beer pong on a pong table but minus the beer. the winner gets to pic out of a bag a jar of baby food and the looser has to eat the jar of baby food. pics please to see the sour faces lol. :) its fun the guys played this the most. 
lots more but fun night. 


asfm- my hubby surprised me when i woke. for graduating. he had gotten me a sewing machine and my step mom is gonna re teach me how to use it becouse its been since high school since i sewed. and he got me a Paula Deen cook ware set it has 18 pieces, so excited.:happydance:


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies,

I've been reading his thread for ages but it moves so quickly! My EDD is July 24th. Congratulations to all the pink & blue bumps (and yellow!).


----------



## sue_88

Just purchased my Ergo!!

https://www.ergouk.co.uk/ergobaby-organic-carrier-red-butterfly-figure-p-13.html

Sooo cute. Decided against getting a baby bjorn as I am going to be taking a more natural route to parenting (bed sharing, wearing etc) so it seemed sensible to choose a better designed carrier (but with buckles!)

I love it. :D

Been reading but not posting, trying to keep up with everything. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sue_88 said:


> Just purchased my Ergo!!
> 
> https://www.ergouk.co.uk/ergobaby-organic-carrier-red-butterfly-figure-p-13.html
> 
> Sooo cute. Decided against getting a baby bjorn as I am going to be taking a more natural route to parenting (bed sharing, wearing etc) so it seemed sensible to choose a better designed carrier (but with buckles!)
> 
> I love it. :D
> 
> Been reading but not posting, trying to keep up with everything. Hope everyone is well xx

Very cute!!! :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Sue, my first baby purchase was an Ergo too! I don't like the Baby Bjorn either as it's not good for their hips!


----------



## Breadsticks

We just bought a carrier also! My husband is very excited to use it and I can't wait to see him wearing Aisling, I may cry :haha: We also have an awesome stroller so we will be using both depending on the situation. 

My maternity shirts came in yesterday and I love them! I just need to wash them. We got her crib set up and bought one of those cubby things where you buy the cloth bins for it. We are going to use that for her clothing for now till she is older and then we'll get her a sturdy dresser and the bins can be used for toys :) Her room is pretty much done minus any decorating we'll be doing, which won't be much since we will probably move next summer.

I hope everyone is well! Sw33tp3a, congrats on graduating! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh the ergo is suppose to be good. I am holding off to get a Manduca...similar but no infant inserts. I have my heart set on getting one soon. The more I research the more I seem to want one. I already have a mothercare carrier from DD but I only used it for about 4 months because she was so heavy and it just isn't suitable for heavy babies.
Last night I had bad pain in my lower back on my right side. I ended up getting the wheat bag and heating it up for some relief. DH suggested we DTD to fix it. I was still a bit mad at him for not calling me to say he would be home late the other night so I said no on his suggestion!


----------



## Vankiwi

Manduca is a great choice too! I'm thinking of getting a wrap style one too, DH will probably question it though as we already have the Ergo!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> Oh the ergo is suppose to be good. I am holding off to get a Manduca...similar but no infant inserts. I have my heart set on getting one soon. The more I research the more I seem to want one. I already have a mothercare carrier from DD but I only used it for about 4 months because she was so heavy and it just isn't suitable for heavy babies.
> Last night I had bad pain in my lower back on my right side. I ended up getting the wheat bag and heating it up for some relief. DH suggested we DTD to fix it. I was still a bit mad at him for not calling me to say he would be home late the other night so I said no on his suggestion!

lol hubbies... there suggestions at times amaze me of were there heads are.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So excited i was finally able to pick out a bedding set and have a picture in my head of how the room will look :happydance: AND dh actually likes the bedding too!!! not everyday we agree on something like that :haha:
 



Attached Files:







jjd1051bed9-big.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sw33tp3a

proud army wiffe i had a friend who did this bedding but hers was in boy colors. she even had a matching surf board rug on the floor in front. too cute. im so undecided on ours just i now i want it girly pink and purple.


----------



## Libbysmum

Vankiwi are you in Vancouver? My brotherinlaws brother and his wife and baby live in Vancouver. They love it. They are applying for permanent residency to stay.
Had a big morning out. Got caught in the rain so stayed an extra hour or so at the shopping centre than planned. Finally made a run to the car with DD and she promptly fell asleep in the car trip home. Got to go get DH from work and do the mad dash out in the wet again in about an hour. Thinking we may do an easy dinner tonight as I am tired!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sw33tp3a said:


> proud army wiffe i had a friend who did this bedding but hers was in boy colors. she even had a matching surf board rug on the floor in front. too cute. im so undecided on ours just i now i want it girly pink and purple.


I fell in love immediately we live in Florida and I thought what could be more perfect for a summer Florida baby! I wanted something really girly this time too and there is so much to choose from


----------



## ValleyGurl

We finally got our gender ITS A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats ValleyGurl! How exciting girls are wonderful :)


----------



## tlh97990

so i received a call from HR department at my work Friday and when i called back this morning they said they received an e-mail from my manager saying i was off work for pregnancy issues again. HR told me to stop by and pick up a form for my doctor to fill out at the appointment today. I said that was fine and I'll be there. A few minutes later my manager text me telling me to call a different person in HR saying that I could no longer work full-time and she wants a full-time employee. I told her I spoke with someone else and they told me to have the form filled out. My boss said "Ok well I still want a full time employee" i didn't even respond. She knows she can't fire me without reprecussions if i get this note so she's trying to guilt me into quitting. If i quit i won't qualify for unemployment which i'll need if i don't get this othr job. I'm just hoping i get a callback this week so i can tell my boss to shove it!!!

on a lighter note i find out the gender in of the baby in 3 hours!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow tlh your boss sounds horrible. I got laid off from my job because I'm pregnant too. I worked in a nursing home and my midwife put me on a no heavy lifting profile which apparently my work doesn't accommodate. I'm still an employee technically but I think ill be looking for a different employer after I have baby. 


Good luck at your scan :) are you hoping or predicting a specific gender?


----------



## TonyaG

Please add me to the blue team. We are having a boy!


----------



## Vankiwi

Libbysmum said:


> Vankiwi are you in Vancouver? My brotherinlaws brother and his wife and baby live in Vancouver. They love it. They are applying for permanent residency to stay.
> Had a big morning out. Got caught in the rain so stayed an extra hour or so at the shopping centre than planned. Finally made a run to the car with DD and she promptly fell asleep in the car trip home. Got to go get DH from work and do the mad dash out in the wet again in about an hour. Thinking we may do an easy dinner tonight as I am tired!

Yes I'm in Vancouver, but from NZ! We have applied for permanent residency too, we've been here for 3 1/2 years so far. Does mean we have no family here though (we're both from NZ) so I'm not sure how it will be having a baby and no family here! :shrug:


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, your hubby sounds like me :blush: I always tell my husband that aches and pains can be cured by a good romp :haha: 

ProudArmyWife, so cute! It is definitely perfect for your little Florida Sunbeam :D I can't wait until we are all done with our nurseries so we can post pictures! Though I will tell you all right now, ours is going to be very mismatched :haha: As of now we have a Lego Star Wars poster, a Green Bay Packers wall decoration, and a painting my mom made when she was pregnant with me (it's a mouse in a bathtub lol). There will be animal stuff to actually go with the theme we picked but we haven't bought anything yet. I'm sure there will also be some Hoosiers stuff at some point. Ugh, your work is being great too? :dohh: I'm sorry that you have had problems with your employer, I hope you find one that is more family friendly soon!

ValleyGurl, congratulations on your little girl! :happydance:

Tlh, your boss sounds like a real winner. :wacko: I really hope you hear back from the other employer soon so you can move on from that terrible place! I can't wait to hear back from you as to whether you are having a little boy or girl!

Tonya, congratulations on your little man! :happydance:

As for me, I am so sleepy! I wish I could just take a nap but it is midterms time so I have projects and papers due. Which is why I'm procrastinating on BnB :haha:

I actually remembered to take a bump picture today! Here I am at 21 weeks :)

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130225_130539_zpsfdafb56b.jpg


----------



## dove830

Congrats to everyone joining the blue and pink teams! To those staying yellow, you have way more will power than I! :)

Is anyone feeling more tired? I get home from work and can't keep my eyes open, so I end up napping on the couch. So much for second trimester energy, lol.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Sw33tp3a said:


> i had loads of fun at the two babyshowers. i think becouse i was all relaxed and able to not worry about having homework lol... gotta get use to that idea....:happydance:
> 
> 
> asfm- my hubby surprised me when i woke. for graduating. he had gotten me a sewing machine and my step mom is gonna re teach me how to use it becouse its been since high school since i sewed. and he got me a Paula Deen cook ware set it has 18 pieces, so excited.:happydance:

Sounds like your shower was great fun, glad you had a good time. What a lovely present from your husband x x



Vankiwi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been reading his thread for ages but it moves so quickly! My EDD is July 24th. Congratulations to all the pink & blue bumps (and yellow!).

Welcome & congratulations x x 



sue_88 said:


> Just purchased my Ergo!!
> 
> 
> I love it. :D
> 
> Been reading but not posting, trying to keep up with everything. Hope everyone is well xx

Very nice! A carrier is one of the things I would like but I am having difficulty in making a choice. Think I will add this to the list of possibles. 



Breadsticks said:


> We just bought a carrier also! My husband is very excited to use it and I can't wait to see him wearing Aisling, I may cry :haha: We also have an awesome stroller so we will be using both depending on the situation.
> 
> My maternity shirts came in yesterday and I love them! I just need to wash them. We got her crib set up and bought one of those cubby things where you buy the cloth bins for it. We are going to use that for her clothing for now till she is older and then we'll get her a sturdy dresser and the bins can be used for toys :) Her room is pretty much done minus any decorating we'll be doing, which won't be much since we will probably move next summer.
> 
> I hope everyone is well! Sw33tp3a, congrats on graduating! :happydance:

Good to hear the maternity shirts are lovely. Sounds like you are very organised! 



ProudArmyWife said:


> So excited i was finally able to pick out a bedding set and have a picture in my head of how the room will look :happydance: AND dh actually likes the bedding too!!! not everyday we agree on something like that :haha:

How exciting, good that you both agree on it! 



Libbysmum said:


> Vankiwi are you in Vancouver? My brotherinlaws brother and his wife and baby live in Vancouver. They love it. They are applying for permanent residency to stay.
> Had a big morning out. Got caught in the rain so stayed an extra hour or so at the shopping centre than planned. Finally made a run to the car with DD and she promptly fell asleep in the car trip home. Got to go get DH from work and do the mad dash out in the wet again in about an hour. Thinking we may do an easy dinner tonight as I am tired!

Sounds like an exhausting day, cant say I blame you for taking it easy tonight. 



ValleyGurl said:


> We finally got our gender ITS A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on your little girl X X :) 



tlh97990 said:


> so i received a call from HR department at my work Friday and when i called back this morning they said they received an e-mail from my manager saying i was off work for pregnancy issues again. HR told me to stop by and pick up a form for my doctor to fill out at the appointment today. I said that was fine and I'll be there. A few minutes later my manager text me telling me to call a different person in HR saying that I could no longer work full-time and she wants a full-time employee. I told her I spoke with someone else and they told me to have the form filled out. My boss said "Ok well I still want a full time employee" i didn't even respond. She knows she can't fire me without reprecussions if i get this note so she's trying to guilt me into quitting. If i quit i won't qualify for unemployment which i'll need if i don't get this othr job. I'm just hoping i get a callback this week so i can tell my boss to shove it!!!
> 
> on a lighter note i find out the gender in of the baby in 3 hours!!

Sucks that your boss is so horrible! Hope you get the new job. Good luck wit your scan x x 



TonyaG said:


> Please add me to the blue team. We are having a boy!

Congrats on your little boy :) x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> so i received a call from HR department at my work Friday and when i called back this morning they said they received an e-mail from my manager saying i was off work for pregnancy issues again. HR told me to stop by and pick up a form for my doctor to fill out at the appointment today. I said that was fine and I'll be there. A few minutes later my manager text me telling me to call a different person in HR saying that I could no longer work full-time and she wants a full-time employee. I told her I spoke with someone else and they told me to have the form filled out. My boss said "Ok well I still want a full time employee" i didn't even respond. She knows she can't fire me without reprecussions if i get this note so she's trying to guilt me into quitting. If i quit i won't qualify for unemployment which i'll need if i don't get this othr job. I'm just hoping i get a callback this week so i can tell my boss to shove it!!!
> 
> on a lighter note i find out the gender in of the baby in 3 hours!!

sounds like she needs to get a grip. best wishes hun.


----------



## MichelleDVM

I guess I am a little late to the party here, but I would love to join! My EDD is July 28th and this is our first baby. Our gender scan is March 7th and we cannot wait!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks said:


> Libbysmum, your hubby sounds like me :blush: I always tell my husband that aches and pains can be cured by a good romp :haha:
> 
> ProudArmyWife, so cute! It is definitely perfect for your little Florida Sunbeam :D I can't wait until we are all done with our nurseries so we can post pictures! Though I will tell you all right now, ours is going to be very mismatched :haha: As of now we have a Lego Star Wars poster, a Green Bay Packers wall decoration, and a painting my mom made when she was pregnant with me (it's a mouse in a bathtub lol). There will be animal stuff to actually go with the theme we picked but we haven't bought anything yet. I'm sure there will also be some Hoosiers stuff at some point. Ugh, your work is being great too? :dohh: I'm sorry that you have had problems with your employer, I hope you find one that is more family friendly soon!
> 
> ValleyGurl, congratulations on your little girl! :happydance:
> 
> Tlh, your boss sounds like a real winner. :wacko: I really hope you hear back from the other employer soon so you can move on from that terrible place! I can't wait to hear back from you as to whether you are having a little boy or girl!
> 
> Tonya, congratulations on your little man! :happydance:
> 
> As for me, I am so sleepy! I wish I could just take a nap but it is midterms time so I have projects and papers due. Which is why I'm procrastinating on BnB :haha:
> 
> I actually remembered to take a bump picture today! Here I am at 21 weeks :)
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130225_130539_zpsfdafb56b.jpg

Speaking of great workplaces I got a letter in the mail from mine today saying I was being written up for not attending a mandatory staff meeting that I didn't know about because I haven't been on the schedule in almost four months and no-one bothered to call me and tell me there was a meeting or that I was required to attend! Let's just say they will be getting an ear full from me cause I won't have a negative write up in my file when I did nothing wrong!

Your nursery sounds like it will have character :) I'm sure it'll all come together very well in the end.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hey Ladies... I know I missed a lot been kinda overwhelmed with getting to school early in the morning. Now I have more free time since changing from Campus to Online schooling :). Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks pregnant found out I will be having a baby boy. I'm super excited my pregnancy so far in my second trimester has been awesome. I thought it wouldn't get so comfortable I'm loving my pregnancy so far. Had some troubles during my first trimester but all is all. How has everyone else been I hope I still have time to get to know each lady and hope I can become apart of the group/family again. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## tlh97990

Thanks everyone! I was hoping for another girl and hubby was hoping for a boy...I got my wish its another girl! I'm so excited to have two girls under two. Luckily I have all madelyns stuff still!

As for my boss I text her to let her know I was released to come back to work and she said "for how long I want someone fulltime that will be here awhile"
I'm nervous to see how tomorrow goes everyone said if she's rude to me I should go to HR and say shes creating a hostile work environment for me


----------



## BritneyNChris

tlh97990 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was hoping for another girl and hubby was hoping for a boy...I got my wish its another girl! I'm so excited to have two girls under two. Luckily I have all madelyns stuff still!
> 
> As for my boss I text her to let her know I was released to come back to work and she said "for how long I want someone fulltime that will be here awhile"
> I'm nervous to see how tomorrow goes everyone said if she's rude to me I should go to HR and say shes creating a hostile work environment for me

Congrats on the news of you having another baby girl :happydance: 

Yes if your boss continues I would definitely go to HR they should put her in her place. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow as well!


----------



## Libbysmum

Th9 your boss sounds awful! I really hope she wakes up to herself and realizes that you didn't get pregnant to make life difficult for her. I really hope HR sorts it out.

We looked at a house today...omg have you ever seen that show hoarders? Eeek! Plus it smelt like cats pee. Horrid! Was too scared to put DD down on the ground in case she caught something.

I really hope our luck changes soon and we find someplace to live that is half decent!


----------



## pandaspot

We have our anomaly scan today, so nervous but also very excited too. We will find out what we are having in 6 hours :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello everyone, sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up. Have now come down the bloody flu!


----------



## kaths101

Good luck pandaspot, it's so exciting!


----------



## pandaspot

We had our scan, baby is all healthy and we are having a girl!! 

Sonography women was so grumpy tho, she said 90% sure it's a girl, can't say anything else. We are having a 4d scan in a few weeks so will reconfirm :) 

Exciting!!


----------



## donna noble

tlh97990 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was hoping for another girl and hubby was hoping for a boy...I got my wish its another girl! I'm so excited to have two girls under two. Luckily I have all madelyns stuff still!
> 
> As for my boss I text her to let her know I was released to come back to work and she said "for how long I want someone fulltime that will be here awhile"
> I'm nervous to see how tomorrow goes everyone said if she's rude to me I should go to HR and say shes creating a hostile work environment for me

definately go to hr. you might even want to think about a lawyer. pregnant women do have some protection under the law and what this lady is doing is totally forcing you out. not right at all!


----------



## caro103

ValleyGurl said:


> We finally got our gender ITS A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!

woohoo, congrats!!



tlh97990 said:


> so i received a call from HR department at my work Friday and when i called back this morning they said they received an e-mail from my manager saying i was off work for pregnancy issues again. HR told me to stop by and pick up a form for my doctor to fill out at the appointment today. I said that was fine and I'll be there. A few minutes later my manager text me telling me to call a different person in HR saying that I could no longer work full-time and she wants a full-time employee. I told her I spoke with someone else and they told me to have the form filled out. My boss said "Ok well I still want a full time employee" i didn't even respond. She knows she can't fire me without reprecussions if i get this note so she's trying to guilt me into quitting. If i quit i won't qualify for unemployment which i'll need if i don't get this othr job. I'm just hoping i get a callback this week so i can tell my boss to shove it!!!
> 
> on a lighter note i find out the gender in of the baby in 3 hours!!

omg, your work makes mine sound wonderful :hugs:



TonyaG said:


> Please add me to the blue team. We are having a boy!

congrats on your little boy!



tlh97990 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was hoping for another girl and hubby was hoping for a boy...I got my wish its another girl! I'm so excited to have two girls under two. Luckily I have all madelyns stuff still!
> 
> As for my boss I text her to let her know I was released to come back to work and she said "for how long I want someone fulltime that will be here awhile"
> I'm nervous to see how tomorrow goes everyone said if she's rude to me I should go to HR and say shes creating a hostile work environment for me

yay for another girl :D! x



pandaspot said:


> We had our scan, baby is all healthy and we are having a girl!!
> 
> Sonography women was so grumpy tho, she said 90% sure it's a girl, can't say anything else. We are having a 4d scan in a few weeks so will reconfirm :)
> 
> Exciting!!

wow another girl!! congrats hun! so sorry the sonographer was grumpy though!

afm, we had our 20wk scan today too!! and remained team :yellow:...sorry guys ;). baby is all looking healthy though and practically bang on average for all measurements! so this ones gonna be a bit shorter and fatter than my son :haha: as he was all long legs and skinny tummy at this stage! baby is estimated to be 13oz so far! so my 1kg of weight gain prob is pretty much all baby :D xx


----------



## sue_88

Sooo exciting for the the new pinky bumps & bluey bumps!! :D

Glad everybodies 20wk scans are also going well - great that we are going some wonderful babies! :D


----------



## tlh97990

I'm at work now and being completely ignored. It makes for a lovely day! Only 8 hours to go...


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> I'm at work now and being completely ignored. It makes for a lovely day! Only 8 hours to go...

I hope that phone call with the new job offer (fingers crossed) comes sooner rather than later!!! If I could whack a book over your bosses head - I would!! A big book. The Oxford English Dictionary. Yes, that is my book of choice! Stupid woman!!

:flower:


----------



## sue_88

I feel a little guilty girls.......................

So I was shopping around Mothercare, and I chose my cotbed for my little girl.

I decided to put this on my baby plan, and have it delivered on the same day as my pram & car seat. All well, paid for cotbed & am looking forward to them all being delivered.

So in my euphoric state of purchasing my ladies bed....I decided to treat her to some clothes:

Minnie Mouse Romper - £10
2 set Pink & Yellow Rompers - £10
Mummys Little Sweethear Vest - £4
Early Baby Socks - £2.50
2 MAM Dummies - £4.80

I don't usually add up my purchases as I am going round but today I decided to use a voucher so I was counting the numbers in my head as I didn't want to go over the voucher amount so I setlled on the above items and knowing there was £35 on my voucher and this came to £31.30 I was happy.

Made my way back over the till, and she scanned it all through (or at least appeared too) and then said "£21.30 please". So being a bit confused, I didn't say anything (some items were on sale so I assumed I'd miss counted some things) handed over my voucher, paid & walked out with no problems.


Decided to check the receipt when I was wondering round M&S and the 2 pack of rompers for £10 she didn't scan!!!! :dohh: :dohh: so now I feel super guilty...............should I go back?? Would anyone in their right mind go back?? Or should I just accept that I am going to be giving £££££££££££££££££££££££££ to Mothercare over the next few years and stay schtum?? HELP! :shrug:


----------



## caro103

do NOT go back!! they'll soon get you in other ways. her error, not yours :D. If it makes you feel any better i remember several mths ago going out for a meal, getting the final bill and thinking 'that's cheap'. It was only after we paid we realised they'd missed our drinks off...nooo we didn't go back!!

tlh...i hope the next 8hrs fly and you get a job offer!! xx


----------



## MissFox

Don't go back!! You wontbget many good seals like that. 
I've had lots of restraints leave the drinks off. Love when that happens. 
Tlh- GO TO HR!!! NOT OK!!!
We have the plague again lol.


----------



## sue_88

Sorry about the plague MissFox!! YIKES. I've got a rotten cold too :( makes you feel rubbish huh.

Ok - I wont go back lol :D I figure they will definitely be getting enough of my money in the future, and my baby plan is already worth over £500! Baby Millie will have to get good use out of her free rompers!! lol


----------



## tlh97990

The place I interviewed at called me this morning saying a girl resigned in the department I interviewed for. They said they originally told me it would be 30 hours a week but was wondering if I would be willing to work 40 hours a week. I said I would be ok with that and asked if the hours would be 8-5 instead of 8-2. She said we can choose our hours either 8-4:30 or 7:30-4 and asked what i would prefer. I said I was open to either I was just curious what the hours would be. She said she will double check with the manager of the department and call me back today. I'm thinking that is a very good sign..at least i hope. but at least i'll know today!!! i want them to call so i can walk out of work :haha:


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> The place I interviewed at called me this morning saying a girl resigned in the department I interviewed for. They said they originally told me it would be 30 hours a week but was wondering if I would be willing to work 40 hours a week. I said I would be ok with that and asked if the hours would be 8-5 instead of 8-2. She said we can choose our hours either 8-4:30 or 7:30-4 and asked what i would prefer. I said I was open to either I was just curious what the hours would be. She said she will double check with the manager of the department and call me back today. I'm thinking that is a very good sign..at least i hope. but at least i'll know today!!! i want them to call so i can walk out of work :haha:

Oh my goshhh......exciting!!!!!! Such a good sign!

That would be SO COOL - "see you tomorrow...NAAATTT!!!" *flip the bird* ;)


----------



## counting

Not on this thread often, but thought I'd give a little update. After all the bumps in the road with this pregnancy, I found out today I am expecting a healthy little boy.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3021-1_zpsfa9a9ccc.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3023_zpsb7be6168.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3029-1_zps5d7812cc.jpg

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3030_zpsdaa2ea38.jpg

The only issue that is now showing up is a VERY minor placenta issue, which we will get some growth scans for, but overall, this is my healthy, beautiful son. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## sue_88

counting said:


> Not on this thread often, but thought I'd give a little update. After all the bumps in the road with this pregnancy, I found out today I am expecting a healthy little boy.
> 
> 
> The only issue that is now showing up is a VERY minor placenta issue, which we will get some growth scans for, but overall, this is my healthy, beautiful son. I couldn't ask for more.



Hi Little Man :wave: So glad things are ok with your son - beautiful pictures!! I hope the placenta issue is nothing serious & everything goes plain sailing from here on through!


----------



## tlh97990

I would love to just leave before my shift is over and go to HR and say my boss is making me feel uncomfortable after telling me i have to resign just so i can possibly get her in trouble on my way out the door. not that i'm petty or anything :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Sue, well done on the free rompers. I wouldn't have gone back either! If it had been a little local shop I may have done but mothercare can afford to loose that :haha: bad I know but it's not as if you walked out with them. As you say you will be putting plenty of profit into their pockets over the next few years..

Congrats on the little boys and girls appearing here. So lovely to see :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!

Congratulations that's such great news! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the new job tlh! That's incredible news :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!

WOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! So so so so SO chuffed for you!!

Cannot WAIT to hear how your boss reacts - she wants a full time employee huh, well she can now spend weeks searching for one! Hahahahah!

Well done, what a great place to be in :) :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Breadsticks

Party for Tlh! :happydance: I'm so happy for you, now you can get out of that hellhole! Ahhh, your boss can take that full-time position and shove it! Will you be giving two weeks notice or start the new position right away? 

Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!

That's such great news!!!!!!!!! Now you can tell your coworker and boss "Take this job and shove it!!!" LOL! Sorry, country music buff here and love that song when it comes to horrible work places!!!


----------



## Anon Male

Congrats to all the new pink and blue bumps! Congrats on the new job, tlh97990! And welcome MichelleDVM!

Tally is now :blue: 21 : 19 :pink:


----------



## donna noble

woohoo congrats tlh!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

tlh, do you have all the texts from your boss? I would definitely show HR and let them know what is going on. They need to know! Your boss can NOT treat you in that manner what so ever, pregnant or not! 

I have an example of a friend of mine who had Krohn's disease. She would miss a lot when she was having issues. Her boss started giving her all sorts of trouble and she had to end up going to HR who confirmed she was fine and they went to her manager and informed her that the manager could not give her crap for her disease as it is something that is a medical problem. She didn't have problems from then on because she's protected by HR. I'm just so glad you got the new job!


----------



## MissFox

Yay Tlh!!! 

In other news: mu tailbone hurts to sit. :cry:


----------



## abagailb14

Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0118.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sooooo behind! I think I'm at least 25 pages back at this point. My inlaws arrived this weekend (staying for 5 weeks!) and the week before was Jessa's 3rd birthday and my parents were here so it's been kinda crazy recently. 

I just wanted to pop in, tell you all that we're still alive, baby boy is still kicking and that I promise to catch up with all of you wonderful ladies soon!


----------



## tlh97990

Breadsticks said:


> Party for Tlh! :happydance: I'm so happy for you, now you can get out of that hellhole! Ahhh, your boss can take that full-time position and shove it! Will you be giving two weeks notice or start the new position right away?
> 
> Congrats again! :happydance:




JJsmom said:


> tlh, do you have all the texts from your boss? I would definitely show HR and let them know what is going on. They need to know! Your boss can NOT treat you in that manner what so ever, pregnant or not!
> 
> I have an example of a friend of mine who had Krohn's disease. She would miss a lot when she was having issues. Her boss started giving her all sorts of trouble and she had to end up going to HR who confirmed she was fine and they went to her manager and informed her that the manager could not give her crap for her disease as it is something that is a medical problem. She didn't have problems from then on because she's protected by HR. I'm just so glad you got the new job!

I'm starting the new job next Thursday. I'm going to resign tomorrow because i'm being crafty :haha: 

yes i have the texts still!! i made sure to save them. My boss was being very rude all day and ignoring me. I would ask her questions about work and she'd ignore me. When i said bye at the end of the day she said "mmhmm" i was so mad!! But i went to HR today and told someone that she sent me texts saying i needed to resign because she wanted a full time person and she didn't care that i was released to come back to work because she wanted someone she could rely on in the future. The look on the lady in HR's face was priceless!! she set up an appointment for me for tomorrow with employee relations so my manager will be reprimanded :happydance: i'm still obviously going to resign but i'm making it a point that it's the manager's fault i'm leaving!! I can't wait to tell my boss after my meeting that Thursday is my last day. She gave half the office off for Friday to go to a funeral for a former employee's relative (dont understand why) and she's wanting to leave early to go to it too, but if i quit she won't be able to because no one will cover the office then! 



abagailb14 said:


> Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)

i love the letters!! i wish i was artsy.. i tried to do the whole modge podge and fabric thing on wooden letters for my daughter last time and they look horrible!!! i'm going to have my step mom make some i think!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Eh I was at playgroup this morning feeling totally exhausted. They give you a cup of coffee so I made one and wasn't til I was half through drinking it I realized it was only DEcaffeinated! LOL I know it is suppose to be better for pregnant people but I love my coffee!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well. 



MichelleDVM said:


> I guess I am a little late to the party here, but I would love to join! My EDD is July 28th and this is our first baby. Our gender scan is March 7th and we cannot wait!!

Welcome & congrats on your little one :) 



ProudArmyWife said:


> As for me, I am so sleepy! I wish I could just take a nap but it is midterms time so I have projects and papers due. Which is why I'm procrastinating on BnB :haha:
> 
> I actually remembered to take a bump picture today! Here I am at 21 weeks :)
> 
> 
> Speaking of great workplaces I got a letter in the mail from mine today saying I was being written up for not attending a mandatory staff meeting that I didn't know about because I haven't been on the schedule in almost four months and no-one bothered to call me and tell me there was a meeting or that I was required to attend! Let's just say they will be getting an ear full from me cause I won't have a negative write up in my file when I did nothing wrong!

Cute bump pix x. Sounds your workplace sucks too, how can you be written up for missing something they didn't tell you about? Hope you get it sorted. 



BritneyNChris said:


> Hey Ladies... I know I missed a lot been kinda overwhelmed with getting to school early in the morning. Now I have more free time since changing from Campus to Online schooling :). Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks pregnant found out I will be having a baby boy. I'm super excited my pregnancy so far in my second trimester has been awesome. I thought it wouldn't get so comfortable I'm loving my pregnancy so far. Had some troubles during my first trimester but all is all. How has everyone else been I hope I still have time to get to know each lady and hope I can become apart of the group/family again. Have a great day ladies!

Congrats on your boy! Good to hear all is going well x x 




Pink Flowers said:


> hello everyone, sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up. Have now come down the bloody flu!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



pandaspot said:


> We had our scan, baby is all healthy and we are having a girl!!
> 
> Sonography women was so grumpy tho, she said 90% sure it's a girl, can't say anything else. We are having a 4d scan in a few weeks so will reconfirm :)
> 
> Exciting!!

Great news, congrats on your little girl ) x x



caro103 said:


> afm, we had our 20wk scan today too!! and remained team :yellow:...sorry guys ;). baby is all looking healthy though and practically bang on average for all measurements! so this ones gonna be a bit shorter and fatter than my son :haha: as he was all long legs and skinny tummy at this stage! baby is estimated to be 13oz so far! so my 1kg of weight gain prob is pretty much all baby :D xx

Good to hear all was well x x 



sue_88 said:


> I feel a little guilty girls.......................
> 
> So I was shopping around Mothercare, and I chose my cotbed for my little girl.
> 
> I decided to put this on my baby plan, and have it delivered on the same day as my pram & car seat. All well, paid for cotbed & am looking forward to them all being delivered.
> 
> So in my euphoric state of purchasing my ladies bed....I decided to treat her to some clothes:
> 
> Minnie Mouse Romper - £10
> 2 set Pink & Yellow Rompers - £10
> Mummys Little Sweethear Vest - £4
> Early Baby Socks - £2.50
> 2 MAM Dummies - £4.80
> 
> I don't usually add up my purchases as I am going round but today I decided to use a voucher so I was counting the numbers in my head as I didn't want to go over the voucher amount so I setlled on the above items and knowing there was £35 on my voucher and this came to £31.30 I was happy.
> 
> Made my way back over the till, and she scanned it all through (or at least appeared too) and then said "£21.30 please". So being a bit confused, I didn't say anything (some items were on sale so I assumed I'd miss counted some things) handed over my voucher, paid & walked out with no problems.
> 
> 
> Decided to check the receipt when I was wondering round M&S and the 2 pack of rompers for £10 she didn't scan!!!! :dohh: :dohh: so now I feel super guilty...............should I go back?? Would anyone in their right mind go back?? Or should I just accept that I am going to be giving £££££££££££££££££££££££££ to Mothercare over the next few years and stay schtum?? HELP! :shrug:

Sounds like you are getting some great stuff. I cant wait to start shopping for little one. I would probably be inclined to keep schtum about the rompers. But then, I probably wouldn't have noticed anyway as I dont keep as close an eye on things as I should! 



MissFox said:


> Don't go back!! You wontbget many good seals like that.
> I've had lots of restraints leave the drinks off. Love when that happens.
> Tlh- GO TO HR!!! NOT OK!!!
> We have the plague again lol.

Hope you get better soon :hugs:




counting said:


> Not on this thread often, but thought I'd give a little update. After all the bumps in the road with this pregnancy, I found out today I am expecting a healthy little boy.
> 
> The only issue that is now showing up is a VERY minor placenta issue, which we will get some growth scans for, but overall, this is my healthy, beautiful son. I couldn't ask for more.

Congrats on your little boy! Good to hear all is going well x x 



tlh97990 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!

Fantastic news! Well done :happydance: Congratulations on your little girl too x x 



MissFox said:


> Yay Tlh!!!
> 
> In other news: mu tailbone hurts to sit. :cry:

Ouch! Sounds painful, hope it heals soon :hugs:



abagailb14 said:


> Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)

Very cute x 



BeccaMichelle said:


> Sooooo behind! I think I'm at least 25 pages back at this point. My inlaws arrived this weekend (staying for 5 weeks!) and the week before was Jessa's 3rd birthday and my parents were here so it's been kinda crazy recently.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in, tell you all that we're still alive, baby boy is still kicking and that I promise to catch up with all of you wonderful ladies soon!

Good to hear all is going well x 



Libbysmum said:


> Eh I was at playgroup this morning feeling totally exhausted. They give you a cup of coffee so I made one and wasn't til I was half through drinking it I realized it was only DEcaffeinated! LOL I know it is suppose to be better for pregnant people but I love my coffee!

How annoying! I think the one thing I really miss is proper coffee. I'm like you, I love a good cuppa!


----------



## sue_88

Abagail-those letters are beautiful. I'm hoping to do something like that in Millie's bedroom 

Still lying in bed when I should be leaving for work lol, I imagine I'll be a little late! Oh well, I worked late last night!


----------



## caro103

congrats tlh!!! brilliant news and yay for screwing your bosses plans over, plus getting her comeuppence on how she's treated you!

eugh...i'm still sick. Have come home ill today cos my poor head is just throbbing with a heavy head cold. I initially came down with it nearly 2wks ago now!! and its showing no signs of improving so as i was being totally unproductive at work have decided i might as well be under the duvet at home :D


----------



## Breadsticks

Abagail, the letters are beautiful! I would like to do something like that for Aisling. I am not very crafty though! When my little brother was born (I was a freshman in high school) I would make stuff like that for him. I found a wooden star at Michael's and painted his name on it. My mom nearly cried lol. 

Becca, great to hear from you! I'm glad you are well :D

Tlh, how exciting! I hope this job is everything you could hope for! And I'm so glad you are making sure you report your boss. It is definitely the right thing to do so other employees are less likely to have to deal with her being a bitch. Good luck with everything!

Libbysmum, I'm sorry you had decaf! I am having that sort of morning as well, I can barely stay awake and Wednesdays are my long days...class all morning starting at 9AM and work till 8:30 or 9PM. But I have tomorrow off to recuperate. 

Sue, that was me this morning! My poor husband had to practically beg me to get my butt out of bed! :haha: I hope you don't have to work late tonight!

Caro, I'm sorry you are ill! I'm glad you were able to go home at least. Have you been to the doctor? When I was sick nothing helped until they put me on antibiotics, apparently I had a sinus infection of some sort and it was causing terrible headaches, body aches, and just an overall crappy feeling!

Things are going pretty well on my end. Not much new to report though lol. I have my anatomy ultrasound on Monday, can't wait to see our little girl again! :)


----------



## pandaspot

We just booked a private scan for Saturday, the sonograph woman yesterday was so grumpy and totally ruined the experience for us. The photos she picked were dreadful and so was like 90% it's a girl. She didn't even show us, she was so matter fact about it "I didn't see anything while checking everything to suggest its a boy, so 90% girl" 

Tbh I feel like complaining about her. She didn't even fill in my pregnancy notes ( the green booklet we get, where all our scans, tests results etc get put in) is that normal? Anyway costs £55 so not to bad and photos included :)


----------



## tlh97990

pandaspot said:


> We just booked a private scan for Saturday, the sonograph woman yesterday was so grumpy and totally ruined the experience for us. The photos she picked were dreadful and so was like 90% it's a girl. She didn't even show us, she was so matter fact about it "I didn't see anything while checking everything to suggest its a boy, so 90% girl"
> 
> Tbh I feel like complaining about her. She didn't even fill in my pregnancy notes ( the green booklet we get, where all our scans, tests results etc get put in) is that normal? Anyway costs £55 so not to bad and photos included :)

i would complain so it doesn't happen to someone in the future!!


----------



## sue_88

pandaspot said:


> We just booked a private scan for Saturday, the sonograph woman yesterday was so grumpy and totally ruined the experience for us. The photos she picked were dreadful and so was like 90% it's a girl. She didn't even show us, she was so matter fact about it "I didn't see anything while checking everything to suggest its a boy, so 90% girl"
> 
> Tbh I feel like complaining about her. She didn't even fill in my pregnancy notes ( the green booklet we get, where all our scans, tests results etc get put in) is that normal? Anyway costs £55 so not to bad and photos included :)

Definitely complain hun.

Was this a scheduled anatomy scan? If it was, yes you should definitely have notes in your folder because she will have checked everything from the brain to the legs & then this is reported so your midwives & future care givers have access to it.


----------



## BritneyNChris

tlh97990 said:


> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!

Yay Congrats Tlh good things always happen to the good your boss was way out of line. See you ended up getting what you wanted. God is good :happydance:



abagailb14 said:


> Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)

Abagail that's so cute I was thinking about doing wood craft for baby... Just need to find the time :D don't feel bad I can't manage to things myself it sucks but oh well that's what our DH is for :)




Miss Bellum said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Thanks so much Miss Bellum, most of all I happy to be back with the group knowing I've missed so much. I missed the group so much has happened to me I've became nerve wrecking so many times lol... Hope all is well with you as well :D
> 
> 
> 
> MichelleDVM said:
> 
> 
> I guess I am a little late to the party here, but I would love to join! My EDD is July 28th and this is our first baby. Our gender scan is March 7th and we cannot wait!!
> 
> Welcome & congrats on your little one :)
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> As for me, I am so sleepy! I wish I could just take a nap but it is midterms time so I have projects and papers due. Which is why I'm procrastinating on BnB :haha:
> 
> I actually remembered to take a bump picture today! Here I am at 21 weeks :)
> 
> 
> Speaking of great workplaces I got a letter in the mail from mine today saying I was being written up for not attending a mandatory staff meeting that I didn't know about because I haven't been on the schedule in almost four months and no-one bothered to call me and tell me there was a meeting or that I was required to attend! Let's just say they will be getting an ear full from me cause I won't have a negative write up in my file when I did nothing wrong!Click to expand...
> 
> Cute bump pix x. Sounds your workplace sucks too, how can you be written up for missing something they didn't tell you about? Hope you get it sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies... I know I missed a lot been kinda overwhelmed with getting to school early in the morning. Now I have more free time since changing from Campus to Online schooling :). Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks pregnant found out I will be having a baby boy. I'm super excited my pregnancy so far in my second trimester has been awesome. I thought it wouldn't get so comfortable I'm loving my pregnancy so far. Had some troubles during my first trimester but all is all. How has everyone else been I hope I still have time to get to know each lady and hope I can become apart of the group/family again. Have a great day ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your boy! Good to hear all is going well x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone, sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up. Have now come down the bloody flu!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> We had our scan, baby is all healthy and we are having a girl!!
> 
> Sonography women was so grumpy tho, she said 90% sure it's a girl, can't say anything else. We are having a 4d scan in a few weeks so will reconfirm :)
> 
> Exciting!!Click to expand...
> 
> Great news, congrats on your little girl ) x x
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> afm, we had our 20wk scan today too!! and remained team :yellow:...sorry guys ;). baby is all looking healthy though and practically bang on average for all measurements! so this ones gonna be a bit shorter and fatter than my son :haha: as he was all long legs and skinny tummy at this stage! baby is estimated to be 13oz so far! so my 1kg of weight gain prob is pretty much all baby :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good to hear all was well x x
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> I feel a little guilty girls.......................
> 
> So I was shopping around Mothercare, and I chose my cotbed for my little girl.
> 
> I decided to put this on my baby plan, and have it delivered on the same day as my pram & car seat. All well, paid for cotbed & am looking forward to them all being delivered.
> 
> So in my euphoric state of purchasing my ladies bed....I decided to treat her to some clothes:
> 
> Minnie Mouse Romper - £10
> 2 set Pink & Yellow Rompers - £10
> Mummys Little Sweethear Vest - £4
> Early Baby Socks - £2.50
> 2 MAM Dummies - £4.80
> 
> I don't usually add up my purchases as I am going round but today I decided to use a voucher so I was counting the numbers in my head as I didn't want to go over the voucher amount so I setlled on the above items and knowing there was £35 on my voucher and this came to £31.30 I was happy.
> 
> Made my way back over the till, and she scanned it all through (or at least appeared too) and then said "£21.30 please". So being a bit confused, I didn't say anything (some items were on sale so I assumed I'd miss counted some things) handed over my voucher, paid & walked out with no problems.
> 
> 
> Decided to check the receipt when I was wondering round M&S and the 2 pack of rompers for £10 she didn't scan!!!! :dohh: :dohh: so now I feel super guilty...............should I go back?? Would anyone in their right mind go back?? Or should I just accept that I am going to be giving £££££££££££££££££££££££££ to Mothercare over the next few years and stay schtum?? HELP! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are getting some great stuff. I cant wait to start shopping for little one. I would probably be inclined to keep schtum about the rompers. But then, I probably wouldn't have noticed anyway as I dont keep as close an eye on things as I should!
> 
> 
> 
> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Don't go back!! You wontbget many good seals like that.
> I've had lots of restraints leave the drinks off. Love when that happens.
> Tlh- GO TO HR!!! NOT OK!!!
> We have the plague again lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> Not on this thread often, but thought I'd give a little update. After all the bumps in the road with this pregnancy, I found out today I am expecting a healthy little boy.
> 
> The only issue that is now showing up is a VERY minor placenta issue, which we will get some growth scans for, but overall, this is my healthy, beautiful son. I couldn't ask for more.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your little boy! Good to hear all is going well x x
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!! They called saying they were waiting to hear back from a reference so I called on of my references and told her to call them back :haha: right afterwards they called me offering the job. I will be getting paid the same amount i'm making now except i'll be 10 miles closer and they have much better benefits than i have now. i feel like this has been the best week ever!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic news! Well done :happydance: Congratulations on your little girl too x x
> 
> 
> 
> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Yay Tlh!!!
> 
> In other news: mu tailbone hurts to sit. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch! Sounds painful, hope it heals soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)Click to expand...
> 
> Very cute x
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo behind! I think I'm at least 25 pages back at this point. My inlaws arrived this weekend (staying for 5 weeks!) and the week before was Jessa's 3rd birthday and my parents were here so it's been kinda crazy recently.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in, tell you all that we're still alive, baby boy is still kicking and that I promise to catch up with all of you wonderful ladies soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear all is going well x
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Eh I was at playgroup this morning feeling totally exhausted. They give you a cup of coffee so I made one and wasn't til I was half through drinking it I realized it was only DEcaffeinated! LOL I know it is suppose to be better for pregnant people but I love my coffee!Click to expand...
> 
> How annoying! I think the one thing I really miss is proper coffee. I'm like you, I love a good cuppa!Click to expand...




pandaspot said:


> We just booked a private scan for Saturday, the sonograph woman yesterday was so grumpy and totally ruined the experience for us. The photos she picked were dreadful and so was like 90% it's a girl. She didn't even show us, she was so matter fact about it "I didn't see anything while checking everything to suggest its a boy, so 90% girl"
> 
> Tbh I feel like complaining about her. She didn't even fill in my pregnancy notes ( the green booklet we get, where all our scans, tests results etc get put in) is that normal? Anyway costs £55 so not to bad and photos included :)

Well Pandaspot congrats on the baby girl. I would definitely complain she has ruined a day that shouldn't be ruined for any mother. To pay for this scan as well no way I went to one and the woman was the sweetest. We pay for our time to find out they should be happy they have customers. So complain on girl.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face.
we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Party for Tlh! :happydance: I'm so happy for you, now you can get out of that hellhole! Ahhh, your boss can take that full-time position and shove it! Will you be giving two weeks notice or start the new position right away?
> 
> Congrats again! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> tlh, do you have all the texts from your boss? I would definitely show HR and let them know what is going on. They need to know! Your boss can NOT treat you in that manner what so ever, pregnant or not!
> 
> I have an example of a friend of mine who had Krohn's disease. She would miss a lot when she was having issues. Her boss started giving her all sorts of trouble and she had to end up going to HR who confirmed she was fine and they went to her manager and informed her that the manager could not give her crap for her disease as it is something that is a medical problem. She didn't have problems from then on because she's protected by HR. I'm just so glad you got the new job!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting the new job next Thursday. I'm going to resign tomorrow because i'm being crafty :haha:
> 
> yes i have the texts still!! i made sure to save them. My boss was being very rude all day and ignoring me. I would ask her questions about work and she'd ignore me. When i said bye at the end of the day she said "mmhmm" i was so mad!! But i went to HR today and told someone that she sent me texts saying i needed to resign because she wanted a full time person and she didn't care that i was released to come back to work because she wanted someone she could rely on in the future. The look on the lady in HR's face was priceless!! she set up an appointment for me for tomorrow with employee relations so my manager will be reprimanded :happydance: i'm still obviously going to resign but i'm making it a point that it's the manager's fault i'm leaving!! I can't wait to tell my boss after my meeting that Thursday is my last day. She gave half the office off for Friday to go to a funeral for a former employee's relative (dont understand why) and she's wanting to leave early to go to it too, but if i quit she won't be able to because no one will cover the office then!
> 
> 
> 
> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Was feeling crafty so I made some wooden letters for the nursery last night, got dh to hang them today as I cannot center anything to save my life :)Click to expand...
> 
> i love the letters!! i wish i was artsy.. i tried to do the whole modge podge and fabric thing on wooden letters for my daughter last time and they look horrible!!! i'm going to have my step mom make some i think!!Click to expand...

TH this is priceless cant wait to hear what happends . she deserves it.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats Th9! Super happy for you! Really hope it is a fresh break from that witch.
I love mothercare store...we have one within walking distance of my house...I am always in there browsing at stuff with DD. She loves the toddler bed they have on display. And the $500 car seat...I told her she won't be getting it as it is too expensive! So she moves on to the $300 high chair... I say "no you already have a highchair" and I give her a balloon that they always seem to have for parents/kids to take.
My mother is coming over to visit today. She is suppose to be bringing boxes so we can start packing. Need to find a house soon! Going to look at 4 or 5 houses today and a couple on the weekend. The last place we looked at was hideous and smelled like cat poop/pee. So much for that! The only good thing about it was it had a fence and was in a nice suburb. I told my DH a list of things I want in the house...fence, kitchen cupboard space, preferably A/C and he was very matter of fact saying we may not get everything ideally as I want it as there are only so many homes for rent...he is right but I want to try to get as many pros rather than cons if we have to live there for a year or two. It is okay for him as he will be at work most days so not home all the time...I will be home most days with DD and the new baby so I want to be somewhat happy in the place we live at.

Panda- we had a similar experience with scan with DD and the lady said she was fairly sure it was a girl. DH was not happy with that so we got a 3D one around 27wks.


----------



## caro103

panda, sorry your scan wasn't great :(. I've heard they often won't give 100% girl though, just cos there's more mistaking a boy for a girl than the other way round. Notes wise they didn't write in mine either, but i did get a printed report to add to my notes with all the baby's measurements on etc. 

breadsticks, that's interesting you had an infection, maybe it could be something like that. However there's a fair few other people round this area that have had a similar sounding bug to me and its lasted 2wks +. It'll be 2 wks on friday since i came down with it so i guess if still no better next wk i'll have to go to dr!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Breadsticks hope you feel better hun


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone! i went to speak with HR today about my boss and they said they will write up the manager have a conversation with her and the rest of the office about the way i've been treated. I told them i appreciate it but i don't feel comfortable or welcomed in my office (i may have faked a tear or two) and that i don't want to leave the company in bad standing because of this. They called my boss's boss and they said they are going to mark me as resigning with two weeks notice but they are letting me have today as my last day!! I'm so happy! Afterwards my boss was locked in her office with the door shut and when i gave her my key and said today is my last day i'll finish out the day she started acting like my BFF.too little too late :haha:

So now i'll have a week break before starting my new job. My daughter is goin to start daycare Monday so i figure that'll give me a nice a break and i'll be nearby if she doesn't adjust well at first!


----------



## alicecooper

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies.

I've...erm...

signed up to be a chat line operator!

Haven't had any calls yet but I've passed the audition.

This has nothing to do with babies I admit lol. I have nothing really to report on the baby front. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and getting massive. That's it I guess.


----------



## tlh97990

alicecooper said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies.
> 
> I've...erm...
> 
> signed up to be a chat line operator!
> 
> Haven't had any calls yet but I've passed the audition.
> 
> This has nothing to do with babies I admit lol. I have nothing really to report on the baby front. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and getting massive. That's it I guess.

That's exciting!! Who cares if it has nothing to do with babies i feel like the last week nothing i've talked about has to do with babies :haha:

congrats though!


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice you made me smile...I haven't the guts to do anything quite like that...good for you! 
My DD has decided biting people is funny...grrrr!
Found something interesting worth reading will post here...
The World Health Orgainsation (WHO) acknowledges that every women has the right to choose the type of care she and her baby receive, to have access to information about her health and options and to information about the intervention rates of local maternity services. WHO also recommends:

Women should be able to move around during labour and choose a position for birth
Electronic monitoring of the baby&#8217;s heart in labour should not be routine.
Drugs should not be routinely used
Babies should not be separated from their mothers and breastfeeding should be promoted.
Labour should not be induced for anyone&#8217;s convenience; the rate should not be higher than 10 percent.
Artifical rupture of membranes should not be routine.
Episiotomies should be avoided
The caesarean rate in any region should be no higher than 10 to 15 percent.
Interesting eh?


----------



## oneandtwo

Sw33tp3a said:


> i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face.
> we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.
> View attachment 574447

We did that too, since we got the coupon. My husband was extremely entertained by the scanner, so it was fun if nothing else. Lol we mostlyndid clothes, since we aren't needing much else. We used the gift card to buy baby girl an outfit or two :)


----------



## JJsmom

tlh97990 said:


> hey everyone! i went to speak with HR today about my boss and they said they will write up the manager have a conversation with her and the rest of the office about the way i've been treated. I told them i appreciate it but i don't feel comfortable or welcomed in my office (i may have faked a tear or two) and that i don't want to leave the company in bad standing because of this. They called my boss's boss and they said they are going to mark me as resigning with two weeks notice but they are letting me have today as my last day!! I'm so happy! Afterwards my boss was locked in her office with the door shut and when i gave her my key and said today is my last day i'll finish out the day she started acting like my BFF.too little too late :haha:
> 
> So now i'll have a week break before starting my new job. My daughter is goin to start daycare Monday so i figure that'll give me a nice a break and i'll be nearby if she doesn't adjust well at first!

Oh that is so awesome!!!! You always have to fake tears when they make you that mad! Mine are almost always genuine though because I'm such a cry baby. LOL! I'm so happy they let you have today as your last day!! It's amazing she got into trouble and written up and her reaction to you resigning is priceless!! She wants you to stay so you can continue to do everything for her and make sure you're there when she sends everyone else home! What a great job standing up for yourself!!!!! You deserve this new better job!!


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> Alice you made me smile...I haven't the guts to do anything quite like that...good for you!
> My DD has decided biting people is funny...grrrr!
> Found something interesting worth reading will post here...
> The World Health Orgainsation (WHO) acknowledges that every women has the right to choose the type of care she and her baby receive, to have access to information about her health and options and to information about the intervention rates of local maternity services. WHO also recommends:
> 
> Women should be able to move around during labour and choose a position for birth
> Electronic monitoring of the babys heart in labour should not be routine.
> Drugs should not be routinely used
> Babies should not be separated from their mothers and breastfeeding should be promoted.
> Labour should not be induced for anyones convenience; the rate should not be higher than 10 percent.
> Artifical rupture of membranes should not be routine.
> Episiotomies should be avoided
> The caesarean rate in any region should be no higher than 10 to 15 percent.
> Interesting eh?

Very interesting!!! My son's doctor induced me with him because he wanted me to have him before the weekend. I thought it was rubbish! Then they took him away immediately to clean him up and gave him straight to my mom. I didn't get to hold him for some time after delivery because my mom was too busy oohhhing and ahhhhing over her first grand baby. As much as it irritated me, I am going to miss my mother being here for this delivery. I think the time lapse between when my son was born and when we finally were able to attempt to breastfeed, it really hurt our chances as I was only able to get him to breastfeed for 10 weeks and thats because he wouldn't latch on so all I could do is pump as much as I could and supplement with milk. I am much more aware of what's going on this time around and know better now!! Thanks for that info!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Got a couple pages to catch up on since I wasn't on all day. We spent the whole day in town buying an New car for dh. He's in love and I'm happy cause it's much more of a family car than the little tiny on he had. I am now relaxing in a nice warm bath I can't wait for bed time! Guess while I'm just soaking in the tub I'll figure out how to post my bump picture I feel like I've exploded lately :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oneandtwo said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> i havent gained just lost so far. which im grateful for because im over weight as it is. im down 12 pounds. which if the baby is growing and gaining weight plus all the fluids and such im proubly down more than that. i did my 22 week bump photo and i can tell im loosing my butt. lol. and im slimming in my legs more and face.
> we did our babyshower registry since i had gotten a target free $20 gift card coupon if you register there in the store. And dad called at 7am asking if he could take my 4 year old for the day and my daughter is at school so we were kidless and my hubby is off today. this never happens. lol. so best time to go was today. got a new maternity top with the $20 gift card and a pair of shoes all under $20. the registry you also get a goody bag with baby stuff in it and it had a few coupons and one was for the brand the top was in maternity 20% off so i made out like a bandet. lol. here is my 22 week bump.
> View attachment 574447
> 
> 
> We did that too, since we got the coupon. My husband was extremely entertained by the scanner, so it was fun if nothing else. Lol we mostlyndid clothes, since we aren't needing much else. We used the gift card to buy baby girl an outfit or two :)Click to expand...

ya i let my hubby have the trigger finger i new it would make him enjoy it more. :) it was funny when we tried to find the majic bullet in the kitchen stuff (for puraing home made babyfood) he was going by and like can i scan th ebedding set , and ewww we could use a new kitchen mixer and ohhh look thesse games are cool we can scan that all jokingly though. but he was like a kid in a candy store with a toy gun. it was amuzing i must say lol.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> hey everyone! i went to speak with HR today about my boss and they said they will write up the manager have a conversation with her and the rest of the office about the way i've been treated. I told them i appreciate it but i don't feel comfortable or welcomed in my office (i may have faked a tear or two) and that i don't want to leave the company in bad standing because of this. They called my boss's boss and they said they are going to mark me as resigning with two weeks notice but they are letting me have today as my last day!! I'm so happy! Afterwards my boss was locked in her office with the door shut and when i gave her my key and said today is my last day i'll finish out the day she started acting like my BFF.too little too late :haha:
> 
> So now i'll have a week break before starting my new job. My daughter is goin to start daycare Monday so i figure that'll give me a nice a break and i'll be nearby if she doesn't adjust well at first!

:happydance::happydance:so happy you were able to get out of there and on good standing and stood up for your self.good job hun.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello :) 

I am rubbish! I have been off work for a week ill, then Monday I had a bleed after DTD and was told I have a cervical erosion, does anyone else have experience with this? 

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Pink...we were told that is what I have...they said mine was abrasive which basically is the same thing. We hadn't even DTD and they said it may just be that my cervix was not producing enough mucus at the time or something...I don't think they really knew why it was bleeding so just made something up so that I could go home. I know that area can be more sensitive as there is a lot more blood flowing around it than pre-pregnancy. I hope you are okay now. It should have settled down if not go back for a 2nd opinion.
JJ's- Yes I agree the breastfeeding was probably hampered by them not giving you your son sooner. I am sorry you had such an experience and hope this time round you will be able to feed easier if that is what you desire. I know I had difficulty bfding with DD because my arm was strapped to the blood transfusion thingy so couldnt get her to latch correctly for the first few days. Poor baby was starving and I wasn't able to produce the milk she needed. The pediatrician perscribed me some lactation medication to help my supply which helped a little but I only had a couple of month prescription and once it run out my milk stopped. I really am going to ask for that again if I have issues with supply.


----------



## Libbysmum

Forgot to say I been up vomiting with severe heartburn... :( I had the same thing with DD and it isn't pleasant at all!


----------



## MrsMcP

Pink Flowers said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I am rubbish! I have been off work for a week ill, then Monday I had a bleed after DTD and was told I have a cervical erosion, does anyone else have experience with this?
> 
> Hope you are all ok x

Not had any issue since being pregnant, but quite a few years ago I had a big bleed (no pain) after DTD... they said it was a cervical erosion. Must have been scary while being pregnant, glad everything is okay xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!

Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.

I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment! 

Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

no I don't think you are over reacting...it def helps knowing gender with practical stuff like buying clothes etc. Plus you don't want to end up suddenly with little Anna being Archie all along...that would blow.
We had the 3d one with DD and do not regret it. DH wants another one for this pregnancy so we get the movies for both kids to watch when they are older.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Woohoo my ticker moved again :happydance: I'm in the 6th box aka the 6th month :happydance:


----------



## caro103

argh we were meant to exchange today and didn't :cry:, not sure my nerves can take much more! i just wanna move house damn it!!! and then get ready for this new baby...blooming buyers are playing games, the deposit apparently got transferred this morning and lost in cyber space, then after chasing the woman it mysteriously appeared just after 5pm so then too late for the solicitors so we won't exchange until the morning now. So i've had to rearrange our plumber....luckily he can do the afternoon, but if it doesn't happen then he's off on holiday on saturday!! or if any major probs come up he'll have less time to sort them....omg i don't need this stress :cry:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Pink...we were told that is what I have...they said mine was abrasive which basically is the same thing. We hadn't even DTD and they said it may just be that my cervix was not producing enough mucus at the time or something...I don't think they really knew why it was bleeding so just made something up so that I could go home. I know that area can be more sensitive as there is a lot more blood flowing around it than pre-pregnancy. I hope you are okay now. It should have settled down if not go back for a 2nd opinion.
> JJ's- Yes I agree the breastfeeding was probably hampered by them not giving you your son sooner. I am sorry you had such an experience and hope this time round you will be able to feed easier if that is what you desire. I know I had difficulty bfding with DD because my arm was strapped to the blood transfusion thingy so couldnt get her to latch correctly for the first few days. Poor baby was starving and I wasn't able to produce the milk she needed. The pediatrician perscribed me some lactation medication to help my supply which helped a little but I only had a couple of month prescription and once it run out my milk stopped. I really am going to ask for that again if I have issues with supply.

The blood has stopped completely now, they said it might look like more because it was mixed with other stuff :haha::blush: I haven't had any cramps or anything so I am not to worried and the mw came out today to check HB again and was happy because we saw baby kick the doppler :cloud9:



Libbysmum said:


> Forgot to say I been up vomiting with severe heartburn... :( I had the same thing with DD and it isn't pleasant at all!

I have been the same but only in the morning, it is like it builds over night and then makes me sick :( Hope you get some relief soon x




MrsMcP said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Hello :)
> 
> I am rubbish! I have been off work for a week ill, then Monday I had a bleed after DTD and was told I have a cervical erosion, does anyone else have experience with this?
> 
> Hope you are all ok x
> 
> Not had any issue since being pregnant, but quite a few years ago I had a big bleed (no pain) after DTD... they said it was a cervical erosion. Must have been scary while being pregnant, glad everything is okay xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

It was scarey but I also wasn't worry at the time, as baby was kicking and I had no cramps, its been since they did the speculum exam I was worrying because I feel bruised down there! 



MrsMcP said:


> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx

I was more worried about getting an early scan for that reason as a friend had one at 16 weeks and they told her she was having a boy and it was a girl.

I think at 20 weeks its easier to see.



ProudArmyWife said:


> Woohoo my ticker moved again :happydance: I'm in the 6th box aka the 6th month :happydance:

:happydance:



caro103 said:


> argh we were meant to exchange today and didn't :cry:, not sure my nerves can take much more! i just wanna move house damn it!!! and then get ready for this new baby...blooming buyers are playing games, the deposit apparently got transferred this morning and lost in cyber space, then after chasing the woman it mysteriously appeared just after 5pm so then too late for the solicitors so we won't exchange until the morning now. So i've had to rearrange our plumber....luckily he can do the afternoon, but if it doesn't happen then he's off on holiday on saturday!! or if any major probs come up he'll have less time to sort them....omg i don't need this stress :cry:

sorry it hasn't all gone to plan, hope it gets sorted soon x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies.
> 
> I've...erm...
> 
> signed up to be a chat line operator!
> 
> Haven't had any calls yet but I've passed the audition.
> 
> This has nothing to do with babies I admit lol. I have nothing really to report on the baby front. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and getting massive. That's it I guess.
> 
> That's exciting!! Who cares if it has nothing to do with babies i feel like the last week nothing i've talked about has to do with babies :haha:
> 
> congrats though!Click to expand...

first congrats and i also agree there is more to our lives than symptoms. and this is more than a baby group those that are on here all the time you know the regulars we care for whats happening in each others lives. and we are hear to congrat. and support each other weater it be jobs kids, life in general, school or homes skies the limit really. lol my fav. food lol. :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

caro103 said:


> argh we were meant to exchange today and didn't :cry:, not sure my nerves can take much more! i just wanna move house damn it!!! and then get ready for this new baby...blooming buyers are playing games, the deposit apparently got transferred this morning and lost in cyber space, then after chasing the woman it mysteriously appeared just after 5pm so then too late for the solicitors so we won't exchange until the morning now. So i've had to rearrange our plumber....luckily he can do the afternoon, but if it doesn't happen then he's off on holiday on saturday!! or if any major probs come up he'll have less time to sort them....omg i don't need this stress :cry:

oh hun i hope it all comes together waiting is the worst especially when its something you are so ready for. and pregnant makes the waiting even harder i feel.


----------



## caro103

Sw33tp3a said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies.
> 
> I've...erm...
> 
> signed up to be a chat line operator!
> 
> Haven't had any calls yet but I've passed the audition.
> 
> This has nothing to do with babies I admit lol. I have nothing really to report on the baby front. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and getting massive. That's it I guess.
> 
> That's exciting!! Who cares if it has nothing to do with babies i feel like the last week nothing i've talked about has to do with babies :haha:
> 
> congrats though!Click to expand...
> 
> first congrats and i also agree there is more to our lives than symptoms. and this is more than a baby group those that are on here all the time you know the regulars we care for whats happening in each others lives. and we are hear to congrat. and support each other weater it be jobs kids, life in general, school or homes skies the limit really. lol my fav. food lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

that is so true and a lovely way to sum things up! :D thanks



Sw33tp3a said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> argh we were meant to exchange today and didn't :cry:, not sure my nerves can take much more! i just wanna move house damn it!!! and then get ready for this new baby...blooming buyers are playing games, the deposit apparently got transferred this morning and lost in cyber space, then after chasing the woman it mysteriously appeared just after 5pm so then too late for the solicitors so we won't exchange until the morning now. So i've had to rearrange our plumber....luckily he can do the afternoon, but if it doesn't happen then he's off on holiday on saturday!! or if any major probs come up he'll have less time to sort them....omg i don't need this stress :cry:
> 
> oh hun i hope it all comes together waiting is the worst especially when its something you are so ready for. and pregnant makes the waiting even harder i feel.Click to expand...

thanks hun, i feel a bit like a ticking time bomb being pregnant, and know the further along i get the harder its going to be to do the actual move and sort stuff. Fx'ed it goes through tomorrow, then we move as planned on the 12th! then the hard work will really start as the house is in a bit of a state :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I took my first bump picture today because I look pregnant and not fat haha


----------



## rabab780

I have the worst heartburn ever most of times :nope:.
Took Gaviscon for one time, but it doesnt taste nice, so nauseous :haha:
The only thing that helps me is the: (CHEWING GUM)

GOOD LUCK GREAT LADIES WITH YOUR PREGNANCIES :flower:


----------



## maratobe

hope everyone is well!! sorry i have been absent lately! we are in the process of moving house which sucks :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

rabab780 said:


> I have the worst heartburn ever most of times :nope:.
> Took Gaviscon for one time, but it doesnt taste nice, so nauseous :haha:
> The only thing that helps me is the: (CHEWING GUM)
> 
> GOOD LUCK GREAT LADIES WITH YOUR PREGNANCIES :flower:

Me too. the worst started this past week im like carring Tums with me every wear.


----------



## Libbysmum

We saw a great house yesterday...just got to get the paperwork done and handed in and hope we get accepted. I am looking at 2 other houses today in between doctor appointment and DD's naptime I am hoping. 2 more houses to view this weekend...We need to get a place sooooooon! Am going to ask Dr about getting some Zantacs for the heartburn. My friend had it during her pregnancy and said it worked great.
DD woke up today with a chesty cough...I am hoping it doesn't get worse!


----------



## myra

Sw33tp3a said:


> rabab780 said:
> 
> 
> I have the worst heartburn ever most of times :nope:.
> Took Gaviscon for one time, but it doesnt taste nice, so nauseous :haha:
> The only thing that helps me is the: (CHEWING GUM)
> 
> GOOD LUCK GREAT LADIES WITH YOUR PREGNANCIES :flower:
> 
> Me too. the worst started this past week im like carring Tums with me every wear.Click to expand...

Mine has started easing up a bit in the past few days but it was really bad for weeks. Some days Id take Tums 5 times. I keep one bottle on my purse, one in my work bag and then also on my nightstand.

On the exciting side of things, last night and again jut now I felt my little boy move from the outside!!!! OH can't wait to feel him, but he has to head out to so a photo shoot now so I didn't tell him about being able to feeling him move. He would have been even more unhappy about going out when he'd much rather stay in with me and get the chance to feel his son for the first time.


----------



## myra

My almost 23 week bump...
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks almost.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Myra Nice round belly.. :)


----------



## oneandtwo

MrsMcP said:


> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx

I never worried with my first three boys, but *knew* the 15wk ultrasound was wrong with this one and spent a month stressing over it and obsessing over our babies pictures. we.were told boy, at our 19wk scan she was all girl. I would not worry at all if gender was told at the anatomy scan, they are far more accurate when done by a tech vs. a elective place or an OB. I never thought something like that would happen, til it did. But I was very early, and after.talking to BUCKETS of people aboit our 15wk scan, it was obvious the person at the elective scan was inexperienced with early gender determination, as in particular pictures she looked girlie at.the first ultrasound :)


----------



## sue_88

Lovely bump Myra!!

Chewing gum also works for me on the heartburn, but I hate chewing gum so really having to force myself a piece when I need it!


----------



## Libbysmum

Awww Myra that is a lovely bump- I have to be more organised and get a photo up before long. I purchased a nice pair of maternity pajamas today half price at Mothercare. I got 3 pairs of maternity undies for $10 am wearing them now...oooh so sooooo comfy :) I got some breast pads for after the baby comes out too as they were on sale.

Got myself the Zantacs medication...soon as I took the first tablet I felt pretty good the rest of the day. I really am hoping it works and that I don't have any bad side effects.
Doctor said that before 18 weeks they do not give it to you as it can go through the placenta and cause damage or something to the growing organs etc. Thankfully I am past 18 weeks...:) am going to stay up for at least 3hrs after my evening meal to try and avoid the acid burn. Dr said maybe have the main meal at lunch and a lighter snack for dinner. So today one of the houses I looked at had a fairly 80's style kitchen and every room had similar 80's wall paper. Not sure if we can stare at that for the next 12 or so months. Probably going to put in an application anyhow cause time is a ticking.


----------



## caro103

maratobe said:


> hope everyone is well!! sorry i have been absent lately! we are in the process of moving house which sucks :(

eugh i'm with you on that pain!! good luck!



Libbysmum said:


> We saw a great house yesterday...just got to get the paperwork done and handed in and hope we get accepted. I am looking at 2 other houses today in between doctor appointment and DD's naptime I am hoping. 2 more houses to view this weekend...We need to get a place sooooooon! Am going to ask Dr about getting some Zantacs for the heartburn. My friend had it during her pregnancy and said it worked great.
> DD woke up today with a chesty cough...I am hoping it doesn't get worse!

hope you get the house! sorry about the heartburn, doesn't sound nice!



myra said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabab780 said:
> 
> 
> I have the worst heartburn ever most of times :nope:.
> Took Gaviscon for one time, but it doesnt taste nice, so nauseous :haha:
> The only thing that helps me is the: (CHEWING GUM)
> 
> GOOD LUCK GREAT LADIES WITH YOUR PREGNANCIES :flower:
> 
> Me too. the worst started this past week im like carring Tums with me every wear.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has started easing up a bit in the past few days but it was really bad for weeks. Some days Id take Tums 5 times. I keep one bottle on my purse, one in my work bag and then also on my nightstand.
> 
> On the exciting side of things, last night and again jut now I felt my little boy move from the outside!!!! OH can't wait to feel him, but he has to head out to so a photo shoot now so I didn't tell him about being able to feeling him move. He would have been even more unhappy about going out when he'd much rather stay in with me and get the chance to feel his son for the first time.Click to expand...

sorry for you all suffering heartburn, sounds horrid. I remember getting it right at the end with DS and downing gaviscon! 

Myra, how lovely feeling him from the outside! i saw my tummy twitch for the first time last night :D


myra said:


> My almost 23 week bump...

lovely bump!


afm, we finally EXCHANGED!! so now i'm going to prob be ever so busy as moving on the 12th :D and the house we're moving too has a major amount of cleaning and work we need to get done before and after we've moved!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I may be feeling a bit hormonal today but I feel a bit sad my bump picture was just ignored :(

anyways, how is everyone? 

I need some advise, a very good friend of mine is TTC and is having a hard time of it. Her mum has sent me a message asking me not speak about pregnancy with her because I am upsetting her. The first thing I did was send her a message saying her mum shouldn't be messaging me but I am sorry etc. Now I feel like the biggest bitch. What can I do?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Pink Flowers said:


> I may be feeling a bit hormonal today but I feel a bit sad my bump picture was just ignored :(
> 
> anyways, how is everyone?
> 
> I need some advise, a very good friend of mine is TTC and is having a hard time of it. Her mum has sent me a message asking me not speak about pregnancy with her because I am upsetting her. The first thing I did was send her a message saying her mum shouldn't be messaging me but I am sorry etc. Now I feel like the biggest bitch. What can I do?

hey hun you have three responses including mine on your pic. :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sw33tp3a said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I may be feeling a bit hormonal today but I feel a bit sad my bump picture was just ignored :(
> 
> anyways, how is everyone?
> 
> I need some advise, a very good friend of mine is TTC and is having a hard time of it. Her mum has sent me a message asking me not speak about pregnancy with her because I am upsetting her. The first thing I did was send her a message saying her mum shouldn't be messaging me but I am sorry etc. Now I feel like the biggest bitch. What can I do?
> 
> hey hun you have three responses including mine on your pic. :)Click to expand...

I meant comments. As I said most prob being hormonal. .. one of them days lol x


----------



## tlh97990

MrsMcP said:


> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx

i worried about it a lot with my DD because i knew my anatomy scan was my last scan but she came out girl. This time i was told girl again and this office i go to does a 3d and 4d scan at 36weeks for free so as long as this little bean stays put til 36 weeks i'll know for sure!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

got my cloth diapers in today so excited here is a pic.

50 inserts and 50 cloth diapers. pink red, orange yellow white purple and blue:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. 

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering with heartburn, hope you all feel better soon. :hugs:

So glad its the weekend, it's felt like a really long week. 




alicecooper said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies.
> 
> I've...erm...
> 
> signed up to be a chat line operator!
> 
> Haven't had any calls yet but I've passed the audition.
> 
> This has nothing to do with babies I admit lol. I have nothing really to report on the baby front. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and getting massive. That's it I guess.

Congrats on passing the audition, hope it goes well for you. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Got a couple pages to catch up on since I wasn't on all day. We spent the whole day in town buying an New car for dh. He's in love and I'm happy cause it's much more of a family car than the little tiny on he had. I am now relaxing in a nice warm bath I can't wait for bed time! Guess while I'm just soaking in the tub I'll figure out how to post my bump picture I feel like I've exploded lately :haha:

Sounds like you picked a good car. Enjoy your bath - its one of the things I really miss at the moment. Cant wait for our bathroom to be finished. 



MrsMcP said:


> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx

At our scan, whilst they told us they think its a boy, they couldn't be sure. I've started referring to LO as him but it could still be a girl. I'm sure whatever sex LO is, we will both love him/her anyway. But I can sympathise with your position, if you have been told its a girl for sure, it must be a lot harder to deal with an last minute change. I would probably not spend extra money on a scan. 



caro103 said:


> argh we were meant to exchange today and didn't :cry:, not sure my nerves can take much more! i just wanna move house damn it!!! and then get ready for this new baby...blooming buyers are playing games, the deposit apparently got transferred this morning and lost in cyber space, then after chasing the woman it mysteriously appeared just after 5pm so then too late for the solicitors so we won't exchange until the morning now. So i've had to rearrange our plumber....luckily he can do the afternoon, but if it doesn't happen then he's off on holiday on saturday!! or if any major probs come up he'll have less time to sort them....omg i don't need this stress :cry:

That sucks. Hope you can get it all sorted. 



Sw33tp3a said:


> first congrats and i also agree there is more to our lives than symptoms. and this is more than a baby group those that are on here all the time you know the regulars we care for whats happening in each others lives. and we are hear to congrat. and support each other weater it be jobs kids, life in general, school or homes skies the limit really. lol my fav. food lol. :hugs:

Well said x x




Pink Flowers said:


> I took my first bump picture today because I look pregnant and not fat haha

Cute bump, you do look lovely & round x 



myra said:


> My almost 23 week bump...

Cute bump pix x x 



Libbysmum said:


> Awww Myra that is a lovely bump- I have to be more organised and get a photo up before long. I purchased a nice pair of maternity pajamas today half price at Mothercare. I got 3 pairs of maternity undies for $10 am wearing them now...oooh so sooooo comfy :) I got some breast pads for after the baby comes out too as they were on sale.
> 
> Got myself the Zantacs medication...soon as I took the first tablet I felt pretty good the rest of the day. I really am hoping it works and that I don't have any bad side effects.
> Doctor said that before 18 weeks they do not give it to you as it can go through the placenta and cause damage or something to the growing organs etc. Thankfully I am past 18 weeks...:) am going to stay up for at least 3hrs after my evening meal to try and avoid the acid burn. Dr said maybe have the main meal at lunch and a lighter snack for dinner. So today one of the houses I looked at had a fairly 80's style kitchen and every room had similar 80's wall paper. Not sure if we can stare at that for the next 12 or so months. Probably going to put in an application anyhow cause time is a ticking.

Sounds like you got some bargains. Would you be able to redecorate the house at all? Hope you get it if you do decide to go for it. 



caro103 said:


> Congratulations, so pleased you finally exchanged. Good luck with the move x x
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> anyways, how is everyone?
> 
> I need some advise, a very good friend of mine is TTC and is having a hard time of it. Her mum has sent me a message asking me not speak about pregnancy with her because I am upsetting her. The first thing I did was send her a message saying her mum shouldn't be messaging me but I am sorry etc. Now I feel like the biggest bitch. What can I do?
> 
> Thats a tough one. You would hope your friends would be able to talk to you direct without getting their parents to talk on their behalf. But on the other hand, it may have been hard to try and talk about it direct. Still, I don't think you did anything wrong by telling your friend you would rather talk to her direct. If you have already agreed not bring up the pregnancy with her again, I don't see what else you can do? Maybe it might be better to meet up & discuss things in person, as somethings things can be mis-interpreted by text? Hope you are able to resolve things :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Pink Flowers

I spoke to her and she said it isn't me but her mum got the wrong idea... Mums ey! I hope Im not one of them mums :haha:

Hope everyone is ok this evening xx


----------



## nuffmac

Sw33tp3a said:


> got my cloth diapers in today so excited here is a pic.
> View attachment 575349
> 
> 50 inserts and 50 cloth diapers. pink red, orange yellow white purple and blue:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ooogh. CAn I jump in and ask what brand? I wanna get cloth diapers too. Thinking of going with something like the flip covers so there wouldn't be so much washing as the all in ones.:thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

OHbabyKA they are from Ebay through a individual seller in China. i paid 145 for all 50 and 50 inserts.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I want cloth again... cant afford it. Had it for ds!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Pink- you didnt save them? i dont think ill get ride of ours after we are done. i may even save them untill my kids have kids. i know it would come in handy and im sure by thin they will have even better stuff invented but one never nows if they wont have anymore kids untill the get there stuff taken out.


----------



## Libbysmum

I have about 14 of the old school square toweling nappies plus about 7 of the cheap Chinese ones like you sweetpea. I got all 7 for $25 and I already had the bamboo liners and inserts form the more expensive nappies they sell. I love the press stud kind so much better than velcro as that stuff gets caught on everything in the washing machine. I want to get more cloths for this baby. I also need a new nappy bucket for soaking.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya we still have to get the trash can and the liner for it. and we still want to get some prefolds and a few of the cling closing things. for just in case. 
ya i chose to not get the velcro for that reason as well. 
also found that if the baby has like leaks at night one is to add a second insert at night in the diaper for extra protection to help minimize leaks. either that or we will use prefolds at night and the diaper cover just depends on how we find what works .


----------



## oneandtwo

Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.

Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I sold them all :( oliver had a nasty reaction to the lining of them and ended up with open sores on his bottom :( I had custom made ones and everything! 

Sorry you have had bad news oneandtwo x


----------



## Libbysmum

:baby: bump picture...
 



Attached Files:







bump at 22 almost 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pink Flowers

Awww you have a cute bump. Cant wait till mine pops out a bit more x


----------



## Libbysmum

I hear you there Pink...if I wasnt pulling the shirt tight you wouldn't tell I even have a baby in there. Only when I wear tighter shirts people are like "oh I didnt know you were expecting!" And here I am thinking I look like a whale. LOL


----------



## alannadee

Hope everyone is doing ok? ive not been posting much but i do read everyones posts.

Bump is behaving himself- just a little heartburn but luckliy not too bad. Starting to feel him a bit more regulary now, but we still have quiet days when he doesnt move much and i worry.

Finally got round to posting a bump pic, sorry its wrong way up! lol

22 weeks! ( Cant actually believe we ever got to this point! so exciting now!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0384[1].jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pink Flowers

alannadee said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok? ive not been posting much but i do read everyones posts.
> 
> Bump is behaving himself- just a little heartburn but luckliy not too bad. Starting to feel him a bit more regulary now, but we still have quiet days when he doesnt move much and i worry.
> 
> Finally got round to posting a bump pic, sorry its wrong way up! lol
> 
> 22 weeks! ( Cant actually believe we ever got to this point! so exciting now!!)

Lovely bump :) 



OMG this morning I have been quite sick and I wet myself :blush: I thought my waters had gone and I was going to go into labour :blush: Then I smelt it :blush::blush:


----------



## tlh97990

oneandtwo said:


> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!

Sorry to hear this I couldn't imagine going. Through it alone..I'm glad my hubby got out when he did!

Arm I woke up at 1am and been up ever since throwing il..I just want it to stop so I can get some sleep before dd wakes up


----------



## pandaspot

MrsMcP said:


> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx


Well we went for out 20 week scan Tuesday, told by the rude grumpy sonographer that she was 90% sure a girl, cause she saw nothing dangling between legs when doing the measurments, she didn't really look at all, we were not shown anything. 

We weren't happy with this, so I booked a private gender scan £55 for today. Well 99% it's a boy, should really say 100% as we were shown all his parts! She said soon as she started she knew it was a boy lol. It was an amazing experience, only meant to have a couple of 2d photos but she did 3d for us and let us see him for quite a while in 4d. How I feel today is how I should have felt Tuesday, instead we felt down and deflated, cause of the woman's attitude. The sonograph woman today explained everything, she was great :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oneandtwo said:


> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!

I'm sorry to hear this but just remember rumors are just that until there are orders. Hopeful lol he will be able to make it back. If he can't would you be able to Skype him into the birth? I have a friend who did that with her first born. 

What branch is your husband in?


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh97990 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!
> 
> Sorry to hear this I couldn't imagine going. Through it alone..I'm glad my hubby got out when he did!
> 
> Arm I woke up at 1am and been up ever since throwing il..I just want it to stop so I can get some sleep before dd wakes upClick to expand...

We never thought we'd go through it, so we've never considered what we'd do. Its a lot to think about, holy cow.



ProudArmyWife said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this but just remember rumors are just that until there are orders. Hopeful lol he will be able to make it back. If he can't would you be able to Skype him into the birth? I have a friend who did that with her first born.
> 
> What branch is your husband in?Click to expand...

What worries me is the rumors are coming from higher ups in different command.s. He will not be home for the biryh no matter what, earliest he'll be home is when she is a few months. And no Skype :( he's Navy. He'll get to call me when I have the baby and thats about it. He told me he doesnt want to know when ive gone into labor, wsnts me to wait til i've had her to be notified so thst he is not overly stressed. I think I traumatized him a bit telling him I was pregnant while he was underway LOL

There was talk that it was going to be canceled but that has since disappeared, sucks. Haha


----------



## caro103

pandaspot said:


> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx
> 
> 
> Well we went for out 20 week scan Tuesday, told by the rude grumpy sonographer that she was 90% sure a girl, cause she saw nothing dangling between legs when doing the measurments, she didn't really look at all, we were not shown anything.
> 
> We weren't happy with this, so I booked a private gender scan £55 for today. Well 99% it's a boy, should really say 100% as we were shown all his parts! She said soon as she started she knew it was a boy lol. It was an amazing experience, only meant to have a couple of 2d photos but she did 3d for us and let us see him for quite a while in 4d. How I feel today is how I should have felt Tuesday, instead we felt down and deflated, cause of the woman's attitude. The sonograph woman today explained everything, she was great :)Click to expand...

omg, the first scan woman sounds terrible! and 90% is incredibly high odds to give you when she didn't properly look!! glad you found out now and didn't get a shock at birth! Congratulations on your little boy :) xx


----------



## pandaspot

caro103 said:


> pandaspot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx
> 
> 
> Well we went for out 20 week scan Tuesday, told by the rude grumpy sonographer that she was 90% sure a girl, cause she saw nothing dangling between legs when doing the measurments, she didn't really look at all, we were not shown anything.
> 
> We weren't happy with this, so I booked a private gender scan £55 for today. Well 99% it's a boy, should really say 100% as we were shown all his parts! She said soon as she started she knew it was a boy lol. It was an amazing experience, only meant to have a couple of 2d photos but she did 3d for us and let us see him for quite a while in 4d. How I feel today is how I should have felt Tuesday, instead we felt down and deflated, cause of the woman's attitude. The sonograph woman today explained everything, she was great :)Click to expand...
> 
> omg, the first scan woman sounds terrible! and 90% is incredibly high odds to give you when she didn't properly look!! glad you found out now and didn't get a shock at birth! Congratulations on your little boy :) xxClick to expand...


I know least we know early on, we did spend loads on girls clothes on Tuesday. But they can be exchanged :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Wow, so glad you were able to find out pandaspot! That sucks she gave you such high odds at the first scan, what a turd!


----------



## caro103

Pink Flowers said:


> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok? ive not been posting much but i do read everyones posts.
> 
> Bump is behaving himself- just a little heartburn but luckliy not too bad. Starting to feel him a bit more regulary now, but we still have quiet days when he doesnt move much and i worry.
> 
> Finally got round to posting a bump pic, sorry its wrong way up! lol
> 
> 22 weeks! ( Cant actually believe we ever got to this point! so exciting now!!)
> 
> Lovely bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this morning I have been quite sick and I wet myself :blush: I thought my waters had gone and I was going to go into labour :blush: Then I smelt it :blush::blush:Click to expand...

how embarrassing! i'm having pelvic floor issues too...so not fun :dohh:.


----------



## Pink Flowers

caro103 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok? ive not been posting much but i do read everyones posts.
> 
> Bump is behaving himself- just a little heartburn but luckliy not too bad. Starting to feel him a bit more regulary now, but we still have quiet days when he doesnt move much and i worry.
> 
> Finally got round to posting a bump pic, sorry its wrong way up! lol
> 
> 22 weeks! ( Cant actually believe we ever got to this point! so exciting now!!)
> 
> Lovely bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this morning I have been quite sick and I wet myself :blush: I thought my waters had gone and I was going to go into labour :blush: Then I smelt it :blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> how embarrassing! i'm having pelvic floor issues too...so not fun :dohh:.Click to expand...

It really isnt. Even exercises isn't helping it!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tlh97990 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!
> 
> Sorry to hear this I couldn't imagine going. Through it alone..I'm glad my hubby got out when he did!
> 
> Arm I woke up at 1am and been up ever since throwing il..I just want it to stop so I can get some sleep before dd wakes upClick to expand...

hun sorry you are going through all this it can be emotional and complicated. why dont you have a friend be in there with you and video tape it for him and all the little milestones untill he gets back so he doesnt feel like he has mist anything.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pandaspot said:


> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Found out we're having a girl a few weeks ago and I hadn't even considered that they could have got it wrong... but watched a programme the other night where a woman was told she was having a girl, but it came out a boy! She looked pretty devastated to be honest... although I'm sure he won her over!
> 
> Now I'm not completely naive... I did realise they can get it wrong from time to time, but now I'm suddenly worrying about it! I've already bonded with this baby as a girl and I can't imagine her being anything else now.
> 
> I'm thinking about paying for another scan (maybe 3d) just to confirm it, but didn't really want to shell out £100 when we have so many other things to buy at the moment!
> 
> Is anyone else worried about this? Or am I overeacting?! xxx
> 
> 
> Well we went for out 20 week scan Tuesday, told by the rude grumpy sonographer that she was 90% sure a girl, cause she saw nothing dangling between legs when doing the measurments, she didn't really look at all, we were not shown anything.
> 
> We weren't happy with this, so I booked a private gender scan £55 for today. Well 99% it's a boy, should really say 100% as we were shown all his parts! She said soon as she started she knew it was a boy lol. It was an amazing experience, only meant to have a couple of 2d photos but she did 3d for us and let us see him for quite a while in 4d. How I feel today is how I should have felt Tuesday, instead we felt down and deflated, cause of the woman's attitude. The sonograph woman today explained everything, she was great :)Click to expand...

glad you found out for sure. our doc did ours and we didnt see anything between the legs. he said 80%, we go for our detailed exam on the 7th..Thursday so we will be more diffident. my hubby said he would be in shock if it were to change though because we have already identified her as Evelyn and as a girl.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Pink Flowers said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alannadee said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok? ive not been posting much but i do read everyones posts.
> 
> Bump is behaving himself- just a little heartburn but luckliy not too bad. Starting to feel him a bit more regulary now, but we still have quiet days when he doesnt move much and i worry.
> 
> Finally got round to posting a bump pic, sorry its wrong way up! lol
> 
> 22 weeks! ( Cant actually believe we ever got to this point! so exciting now!!)
> 
> Lovely bump :)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this morning I have been quite sick and I wet myself :blush: I thought my waters had gone and I was going to go into labour :blush: Then I smelt it :blush::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> how embarrassing! i'm having pelvic floor issues too...so not fun :dohh:.Click to expand...
> 
> It really isnt. Even exercises isn't helping it!Click to expand...

this is why i were pads, and i use the dip strips to check if its water or urine. ( they are the testers one uses for checking fish tank water. i was told by a nurse to use them back when i had my son.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I know it wasnt my waters but I might wear pads from now on I didnt think about them!


----------



## oneandtwo

Sw33tp3a said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!
> 
> Sorry to hear this I couldn't imagine going. Through it alone..I'm glad my hubby got out when he did!
> 
> Arm I woke up at 1am and been up ever since throwing il..I just want it to stop so I can get some sleep before dd wakes upClick to expand...
> 
> hun sorry you are going through all this it can be emotional and complicated. why dont you have a friend be in there with you and video tape it for him and all the little milestones untill he gets back so he doesnt feel like he has mist anything.Click to expand...

They.wont allow taping in the facility, so ive been told. I will be taking lots of pictures of course though, if my sister comes, she will too. She is a photographer of sorts. I dont jnow that I am comfortable enough with the two friends I have here.to be in that position with them. We took buckets of pictures with my second son (he left when he was.four months, and came back at a year old) but he didn't like my husband for the longest time, kinda worried about that too! I know its all goig to be fine, I wasnt worrying the away time til I heard it could be very long, now im all paranoid about what my family is going to fight with me about and the lgoisitcs of the birth/first few Weeks while I am recovering.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oneandtwo said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, so we've been hearing a lot of rumors and apparently its not going to be that surprising if he doesnt come home until our baby girl is 8+ mos old. It makes me so sad to think he wont meet her until shes already so developed.
> 
> Im seriously considering birthing alone also, im having a lot of interest in my birth/the new baby and it bothers me, even though shes going to be much older when she meets him, I'd like my husband to meet his daughter before everyone else does. Is that rude? As long as my recovery goes good, im pretty sure I'd be fine to manage the four alone, adding our third was SO easy, I might be being a bit cocky about it but im really not thrilled with the idea of having visitors. I do have two friends here that would help if.i needed it. Im just so unsure of all this and really think I'd rather just be alone with all this. Its goimg to be very weird to not have my sons and husband there for the birth though, the older kids were there for the younger siblings births, and obviously my husband was there. This hospital doeant allow children and its not like I could manage them while in labor LOL just venting but ive been up since 2am trying to think of what we are going to do. My husband doesn't deal with stress well, and has a hard time understanding my feelings with this subject so everything just feels like a mess!
> 
> Sorry to hear this I couldn't imagine going. Through it alone..I'm glad my hubby got out when he did!
> 
> Arm I woke up at 1am and been up ever since throwing il..I just want it to stop so I can get some sleep before dd wakes upClick to expand...
> 
> hun sorry you are going through all this it can be emotional and complicated. why dont you have a friend be in there with you and video tape it for him and all the little milestones untill he gets back so he doesnt feel like he has mist anything.Click to expand...
> 
> They.wont allow taping in the facility, so ive been told. I will be taking lots of pictures of course though, if my sister comes, she will too. She is a photographer of sorts. I dont jnow that I am comfortable enough with the two friends I have here.to be in that position with them. We took buckets of pictures with my second son (he left when he was.four months, and came back at a year old) but he didn't like my husband for the longest time, kinda worried about that too! I know its all goig to be fine, I wasnt worrying the away time til I heard it could be very long, now im all paranoid about what my family is going to fight with me about and the lgoisitcs of the birth/first few Weeks while I am recovering.Click to expand...

have you thought of having him record his voice like several messages and such even if over the phone record them on the answering machine. adn play them on the stumach through ear phones and even after as if like music when baby is awake. so when he comes home the baby will now his voice. and feel more assured when hearing him.


----------



## MissFox

So sorry to all the ladies having a rough time.
And LOVE all the bump pictures. Here is my 18 week one
 



Attached Files:







1361815223079.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Libbysmum

Ok this morning DH says he thinks Elisha is a good boy name. I think it sounds a bit too similar to Alicia or Elise...which are girl names...any thoughts?


----------



## motherearth23

I don't think I've posted here, if I have just blame that "pregnancy brain"! 

I'm due July 18th, and I am having a BOY! :blue:


----------



## Libbysmum

motherearth23 said:


> I don't think I've posted here, if I have just blame that "pregnancy brain"!
> 
> I'm due July 18th, and I am having a BOY! :blue:

Welcome! And congrats on your boy! We are having a boy too. I hear you there about pregnancy brain! So far this pregnancy I have not locked myself out the house once! With DD it was a regular event and expensive when it happened on weekends when the real estate agent isn't around to open up for you. I am determined not to let that happen with this baby!:thumbup:


----------



## oneandtwo

libbysmum, i thought elisha WAS a girls name? is it unisex? ive never heard a boy named that. ive heard sasha, aubrey, kourtney, and adrien as boys names though.


----------



## Libbysmum

Oneandtwo...yeah it is unisex...but I think it sounds more girly- especially if you just see it written down I am thinking on his resume for work applications etc everyones going to assume he is a girl. Maybe DH will change his mind again LOL.


----------



## motherearth23

Libbysmum said:


> motherearth23 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've posted here, if I have just blame that "pregnancy brain"!
> 
> I'm due July 18th, and I am having a BOY! :blue:
> 
> Welcome! And congrats on your boy! We are having a boy too. I hear you there about pregnancy brain! So far this pregnancy I have not locked myself out the house once! With DD it was a regular event and expensive when it happened on weekends when the real estate agent isn't around to open up for you. I am determined not to let that happen with this baby!:thumbup:Click to expand...

my pregnancy brain happens a lot in the kitchen! i will make tea then leave it to steep on the counter and forget about it until it's ice cold. or i'll pop toast and forget then the toast is too cold for the butter to spread properly. 

:dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing good!! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libbysmum said:


> Oneandtwo...yeah it is unisex...but I think it sounds more girly- especially if you just see it written down I am thinking on his resume for work applications etc everyones going to assume he is a girl. Maybe DH will change his mind again LOL.

If its pronounced like Elijah then it's def a boys name. I'm not sure how your pronouncing it though :)


----------



## caro103

have to say i thought Elisha was a girls name too! 

anyone else suffering with split lips? My skin is literally kinda falling off :/, I ripped a bit with my teeth today and it bled for ages :/, not nice!

our new house is looking much cleaner! can't wait to move in properaly on the 12th! though we're then not gonna have internet for nearly a month so will only be able to keep up/post from my phone so might not be around much xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Sorry I haven't been around much the past few days! I am reading when I can to keep up :)

School has been very busy with midterms, so pretty much every day is spent on that till I fall asleep. I have been exceptionally tired this week too, yesterday I worked and when I got home I ate lunch, took a 4 hour nap, watched the basketball game and went back to sleep lol. We were supposed to go out with friends but that didn't happen :haha:

I hope everyone is well! We have our 20 week ultrasound tomorrow (it's a bit late due to rescheduling because of my husband's work) and I can't wait to see little Aisling again! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

I think you pronounce it Eh-Lie-shar...the girl version would be Eh-lee-shar?
Having a hard morning with DD she is into everything, hit her head twice being silly on the furniture and had a good cry and now is carrying around the sun-cream aka the forbidden fruit- because I said she couldn't have any...she only wants it cause it has a ducky on the cover. Trying to distract her with kids shows on TV.

Carol I am so happy that things are going nicely with the new house! I can hardly wait to settle in somewhere. A month seems a long time for internet but I think they do the same thing here as there are only so many guys that have the vans that come out to houses and connect you. It is really annoying if you ask me especially when you are paying for service.

Eve- good to see you made it online and I hope that you are feeling better!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

caro103 said:


> have to say i thought Elisha was a girls name too!
> 
> anyone else suffering with split lips? My skin is literally kinda falling off :/, I ripped a bit with my teeth today and it bled for ages :/, not nice!
> 
> our new house is looking much cleaner! can't wait to move in properaly on the 12th! though we're then not gonna have internet for nearly a month so will only be able to keep up/post from my phone so might not be around much xx

im excited for you and your new home. :happydance:
my lips are constintly dry putting chap stick on aall the time. i find myself drinking loads of water from being parched and i will let my lips have water on them to try and soke it in.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have my detailed scan finally coming this thursday so ready to see the my little bean again. and for a while will be nice. im sure ill cry like i do every time. which means next week ill be sent to do my glucos test once again the 3 hour one. hope it comes back normal like my first one. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

My doctor said I don't need the glucose test until 26-28 weeks. It usually takes a few hours but last time I had no troubles with it so am hoping that is the case again like you sweetpea. I don't even mind the drink they give you...I think cause in my head I imagined it to be worse than it actually was. 
Little man is jumping about today which is good to feel. Was reading some statistics regarding Vbac or repeated c-section. It was surprising to know that only about 4 out of 10 thousand women die during a vbac while giving birth compared with about 15 out of 10 thousand with a repeat c-section. I was really shocked reading that as that is about 3 times risky to die while having a repeat csection right? I know any childbirth has its risks but it did make me question why doctors push for repeated csections. My theory is that it is a time management thing.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libbysmum said:


> My doctor said I don't need the glucose test until 26-28 weeks. It usually takes a few hours but last time I had no troubles with it so am hoping that is the case again like you sweetpea. I don't even mind the drink they give you...I think cause in my head I imagined it to be worse than it actually was.
> Little man is jumping about today which is good to feel. Was reading some statistics regarding Vbac or repeated c-section. It was surprising to know that only about 4 out of 10 thousand women die during a vbac while giving birth compared with about 15 out of 10 thousand with a repeat c-section. I was really shocked reading that as that is about 3 times risky to die while having a repeat csection right? I know any childbirth has its risks but it did make me question why doctors push for repeated csections. My theory is that it is a time management thing.

i had gestational with my last two pregnancies so my doc is having me do them twice this pregnancies to keep me monitured. i passed the first one and he was very happy. i normally have good numbers even when after the test last two preg. i was normal and the test came back hi. so my doc thinks i have a blood reaction to the sugar they have in the test that gives a false result for me.;


----------



## JJsmom

Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!! It's been kind of crazy around my house!! Sitter was sick on Friday, so I came home early so OH could go to work. When we got home a police chase went right past our house and ended just at the corner! Scary!! 

Went out with OH's mom/stepdad/brother yesterday for breakfast which was lovely! I enjoy spending time with them and I hope they feel the same now! Came home and did NOTHING but watch the entire Twilight saga and chatted with my wedding planner.

Last night I didn't sleep well because OH woke me up in the middle of the night and I was trying to figure out what he was doing. Well....I think he was doing something in his sleep because he had no idea except when I woke him up asking what he was doing. Sounded like he was about to have an orgasm and was moving all over the place! So I got irritated because I felt like he lied to me when he said he wasn't doing anything. So I ended up watching Breaking Dawn part 2 again because I just couldn't calm back down. Then woke up this morning with DS all hyper and ready to go. LOL! After OH went to work I took a nap and DS woke me up crying. He said he fell and hit his chin. I barely touched it and he was in a lot of pain. So called the Urgent care and they suggested going to the ER. So off we went. He just cut his chin and bruised it badly. Thankfully it wasn't broken! Now I'm ready to go to bed. LOL! 

Hope you ladies have a wonderful evening! I'll catch up with everyone a bit later. I have so much I'm working on for the wedding now it's getting harder for me to get in here to talk!!

eta: Forgot to mention we finally have a first name! Our little man's name will be Coltyn!! Now to find a middle name to go with it. I have had Coltyn James stuck in my head since I loved Coltyn but still have to figure it out because OH doesn't seem to keen on it.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

glad your son is doing better and its not broken.


----------



## Anon Male

Aaisrie said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing good!! :)

You're back! :) Do you still want to keep the front page? It's looking a little out of date and the temp list is not as easy to find...


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best sweetpea with the test. 
JJ's I hope your son will be okay. Chin is a sensitive area. I love the name you picked out...very masculine. Hope OH will settle on a middle name soon. We are still working on names...I had a huge list of girl names which I must file away. We are looking at houses again this afternoon. Praying that we can get our applications worked out fast and handed in so we have a fair chance. Today we drove down to drop off one and the lady said we were too late as the owner accepted someones forms on Friday :( Was so disappointed as I REALLY liked the house. Hope we find some place equally as nice or even better soon, DH has tomorrow off so he can come with me to view some.


----------



## oneandtwo

Libbysmum said:


> My doctor said I don't need the glucose test until 26-28 weeks. It usually takes a few hours but last time I had no troubles with it so am hoping that is the case again like you sweetpea. I don't even mind the drink they give you...I think cause in my head I imagined it to be worse than it actually was.
> Little man is jumping about today which is good to feel. Was reading some statistics regarding Vbac or repeated c-section. It was surprising to know that only about 4 out of 10 thousand women die during a vbac while giving birth compared with about 15 out of 10 thousand with a repeat c-section. I was really shocked reading that as that is about 3 times risky to die while having a repeat csection right? I know any childbirth has its risks but it did make me question why doctors push for repeated csections. My theory is that it is a time management thing.

Its totally a time management thing. Have you seen "the businesd of being born" its very interesting, gives you a lot to think about in terms of interventions during labo1 and delivery!


----------



## Libbysmum

no not seen it but want to!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is ok. I donr have my glasses on so cant quote well haha! 

Its ds birthday today! He is 3!


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> All the best sweetpea with the test.
> JJ's I hope your son will be okay. Chin is a sensitive area. I love the name you picked out...very masculine. Hope OH will settle on a middle name soon. We are still working on names...I had a huge list of girl names which I must file away. We are looking at houses again this afternoon. Praying that we can get our applications worked out fast and handed in so we have a fair chance. Today we drove down to drop off one and the lady said we were too late as the owner accepted someones forms on Friday :( Was so disappointed as I REALLY liked the house. Hope we find some place equally as nice or even better soon, DH has tomorrow off so he can come with me to view some.

Thanks!! DS is much better today and driving me crazy! LOL! I have a headache starting and he's running and screaming through the house. HAHA! 

I really hope you find and get the house you want!! Sorry you weren't able to get your papers in on time with the other house. That just means it wasn't the right house for you! Your house will show itself soon!! :) Good luck!!!


----------



## sue_88

So I threw up something rotten this morning - it went....EVERYWHERE!

I had my hand over my mouth because I could feel it coming......well it came before I reach the bathroom - and puke through the clasped hand/fingers does not end well.

Luckily I managed to clean it up in about an hour but boy I feel absolutely rotten - hoping it is nothing but I am off work & will have to be tomorrow as well because of working with food.

Today I realised I have now finished all my baby shopping! I have decided to buy no more clothes because she has a lot, and the only things left on the list are the stuff people have said they are buying which is a bath & towels & change mat!

YAY! So happy, and also really happy that it hasn't actually taken up hardly any room in my house (although pram, car seat & car seat base and cotbed are yet to arrive!!).


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all doing well. 



Breadsticks said:


> I hope everyone is well! We have our 20 week ultrasound tomorrow (it's a bit late due to rescheduling because of my husband's work) and I can't wait to see little Aisling again! :happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well x x



Aaisrie said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing good!! :)

Welcome back! Hope you are feeling better x x 



caro103 said:


> have to say i thought Elisha was a girls name too!
> 
> anyone else suffering with split lips? My skin is literally kinda falling off :/, I ripped a bit with my teeth today and it bled for ages :/, not nice!
> 
> our new house is looking much cleaner! can't wait to move in properaly on the 12th! though we're then not gonna have internet for nearly a month so will only be able to keep up/post from my phone so might not be around much xx

Good luck for the move. I have noticed my lips dry out more, and have been using loads of lipbalm. 



Sw33tp3a said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> have to say i thought Elisha was a girls name too!
> 
> anyone else suffering with split lips? My skin is literally kinda falling off :/, I ripped a bit with my teeth today and it bled for ages :/, not nice!
> 
> our new house is looking much cleaner! can't wait to move in properaly on the 12th! though we're then not gonna have internet for nearly a month so will only be able to keep up/post from my phone so might not be around much xx
> 
> im excited for you and your new home. :happydance:
> my lips are constintly dry putting chap stick on aall the time. i find myself drinking loads of water from being parched and i will let my lips have water on them to try and soke it in.Click to expand...

Same here, trying lots of different lipbalms to find one that works. I also seem to be constantly chugging back water. 



Libbysmum said:


> My doctor said I don't need the glucose test until 26-28 weeks. It usually takes a few hours but last time I had no troubles with it so am hoping that is the case again like you sweetpea. I don't even mind the drink they give you...I think cause in my head I imagined it to be worse than it actually was.
> Little man is jumping about today which is good to feel. Was reading some statistics regarding Vbac or repeated c-section. It was surprising to know that only about 4 out of 10 thousand women die during a vbac while giving birth compared with about 15 out of 10 thousand with a repeat c-section. I was really shocked reading that as that is about 3 times risky to die while having a repeat csection right? I know any childbirth has its risks but it did make me question why doctors push for repeated csections. My theory is that it is a time management thing.

That is a scary statistic! I really dont know why doctors would push for csections. It also seems to vary depending on where you are. I believe here in the UK, they do try to limit use of csections for emergencies only. 



JJsmom said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!! It's been kind of crazy around my house!! Sitter was sick on Friday, so I came home early so OH could go to work. When we got home a police chase went right past our house and ended just at the corner! Scary!!
> 
> Went out with OH's mom/stepdad/brother yesterday for breakfast which was lovely! I enjoy spending time with them and I hope they feel the same now! Came home and did NOTHING but watch the entire Twilight saga and chatted with my wedding planner.
> 
> Last night I didn't sleep well because OH woke me up in the middle of the night and I was trying to figure out what he was doing. Well....I think he was doing something in his sleep because he had no idea except when I woke him up asking what he was doing. Sounded like he was about to have an orgasm and was moving all over the place! So I got irritated because I felt like he lied to me when he said he wasn't doing anything. So I ended up watching Breaking Dawn part 2 again because I just couldn't calm back down. Then woke up this morning with DS all hyper and ready to go. LOL! After OH went to work I took a nap and DS woke me up crying. He said he fell and hit his chin. I barely touched it and he was in a lot of pain. So called the Urgent care and they suggested going to the ER. So off we went. He just cut his chin and bruised it badly. Thankfully it wasn't broken! Now I'm ready to go to bed. LOL!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful evening! I'll catch up with everyone a bit later. I have so much I'm working on for the wedding now it's getting harder for me to get in here to talk!!
> 
> eta: Forgot to mention we finally have a first name! Our little man's name will be Coltyn!! Now to find a middle name to go with it. I have had Coltyn James stuck in my head since I loved Coltyn but still have to figure it out because OH doesn't seem to keen on it.

How scary to a police chase outside your house!

Good to hear your son's chin is just cut, hope it gets better soon x

Great to hear you have chosen a name, we are still working on it! 



Libbysmum said:


> All the best sweetpea with the test.
> JJ's I hope your son will be okay. Chin is a sensitive area. I love the name you picked out...very masculine. Hope OH will settle on a middle name soon. We are still working on names...I had a huge list of girl names which I must file away. We are looking at houses again this afternoon. Praying that we can get our applications worked out fast and handed in so we have a fair chance. Today we drove down to drop off one and the lady said we were too late as the owner accepted someones forms on Friday :( Was so disappointed as I REALLY liked the house. Hope we find some place equally as nice or even better soon, DH has tomorrow off so he can come with me to view some.

Fingers crossed that you have some luck on the house front tomorrow. We are still working on names too. We had a girls name all picked out but are still struggling with a boys name. 



Pink Flowers said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is ok. I donr have my glasses on so cant quote well haha!
> 
> Its ds birthday today! He is 3!

Happy 3rd birthday to your DS xx



sue_88 said:


> So I threw up something rotten this morning - it went....EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I had my hand over my mouth because I could feel it coming......well it came before I reach the bathroom - and puke through the clasped hand/fingers does not end well.
> 
> Luckily I managed to clean it up in about an hour but boy I feel absolutely rotten - hoping it is nothing but I am off work & will have to be tomorrow as well because of working with food.
> 
> Today I realised I have now finished all my baby shopping! I have decided to buy no more clothes because she has a lot, and the only things left on the list are the stuff people have said they are buying which is a bath & towels & change mat!
> 
> YAY! So happy, and also really happy that it hasn't actually taken up hardly any room in my house (although pram, car seat & car seat base and cotbed are yet to arrive!!).

Sounds rough, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Must be great to know you have everything ready. I can't wait to start buying things, but till we have our house sorted, theres just no point. Still, suppose it give me something to look forward to!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> So I threw up something rotten this morning - it went....EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I had my hand over my mouth because I could feel it coming......well it came before I reach the bathroom - and puke through the clasped hand/fingers does not end well.
> 
> Luckily I managed to clean it up in about an hour but boy I feel absolutely rotten - hoping it is nothing but I am off work & will have to be tomorrow as well because of working with food.
> 
> Today I realised I have now finished all my baby shopping! I have decided to buy no more clothes because she has a lot, and the only things left on the list are the stuff people have said they are buying which is a bath & towels & change mat!
> 
> YAY! So happy, and also really happy that it hasn't actually taken up hardly any room in my house (although pram, car seat & car seat base and cotbed are yet to arrive!!).


Oh dear hope you feel better soon! I had a stomach bug when I was 6 weeks and it was horrid! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

my DD went to daycare today for the first time ever!! i've never left her with anyone other me or OH for more than an hour or two so its been rough. i saved my tears til i made it to the car though :haha: i called to check on her around lunch time and they said she did awesome so far and is socializing wonderfully!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990* - that's got to be rough!! I can't remember how old Jessica was the first time I left her alone with someone... but I'm pretty sure it was closer to two! and that was only my parents or super close friends!

*Sue* - ugh!!! poor thing! and then having to clean it up yourself too.. horrible. Hope you're feeling better now!

I've only read the current page because I'm so swamped!! Inlaws living with you is insane...

I've been completely conflicted over car seats! I really really want the maxi cosi prezi, but it doesn't fit on my current stroller.. and I can't rationalize buying a new one just for a car seat when I already have a BOB jogging stroller and the PlikoPramette. If I could just get a quinny buzz or zapp frame I'd be set but since they're not common in the US I can't get one on it's on. Looked at ebay.co.uk and they're like 20 quid. I'd have to buy the whole stroller system over here and spend at least $250 and that's used!

22 week bump shot! Forgive the daft expression. Didn't mean for my head to be in the photo but hubby had other ideas.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro103* - my lips are cracking a lot too and peeling.. but I think it might just be a winter thing... trying to remember my lipbalm!

*Libbysmum* - Elijah is the boy's name. Eliza is the girls name :) They actually sound quite different... (been watching a lot of the Vampire Diaries recently and there's an Elijah in there.)

Oh yeah I had an OB appointment this morning and the doc says that baby is measuring ahead all over the place. Even took the fundal height measurement a couple times to be sure... said we're in store for another big baby! eeeegads! I've gained about 10 lbs so far... 20 weeks left in which to gain less than 15... hoping it's possible!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Lovely bump!


----------



## sue_88

Thanks for the well wishes all, feeling slightly better now just really tired. And because the sick was quite violent I have burst a lot of blood vessels in my face so now it looks blotchy & bruised :(

Becca - thats a lovely bump & I think you look great :)
tlh - strong mama!! I am sure your LO had a wonderful time at nursery and is well on her way to making many many friends.


Sorry not had time to reply to everyone......I am reading though & wishing everyone well with bumps, LO's & house moves xxx


----------



## caro103

JJsmom said:


> Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well!! It's been kind of crazy around my house!! Sitter was sick on Friday, so I came home early so OH could go to work. When we got home a police chase went right past our house and ended just at the corner! Scary!!
> 
> Went out with OH's mom/stepdad/brother yesterday for breakfast which was lovely! I enjoy spending time with them and I hope they feel the same now! Came home and did NOTHING but watch the entire Twilight saga and chatted with my wedding planner.
> 
> Last night I didn't sleep well because OH woke me up in the middle of the night and I was trying to figure out what he was doing. Well....I think he was doing something in his sleep because he had no idea except when I woke him up asking what he was doing. Sounded like he was about to have an orgasm and was moving all over the place! So I got irritated because I felt like he lied to me when he said he wasn't doing anything. So I ended up watching Breaking Dawn part 2 again because I just couldn't calm back down. Then woke up this morning with DS all hyper and ready to go. LOL! After OH went to work I took a nap and DS woke me up crying. He said he fell and hit his chin. I barely touched it and he was in a lot of pain. So called the Urgent care and they suggested going to the ER. So off we went. He just cut his chin and bruised it badly. Thankfully it wasn't broken! Now I'm ready to go to bed. LOL!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful evening! I'll catch up with everyone a bit later. I have so much I'm working on for the wedding now it's getting harder for me to get in here to talk!!
> 
> eta: Forgot to mention we finally have a first name! Our little man's name will be Coltyn!! Now to find a middle name to go with it. I have had Coltyn James stuck in my head since I loved Coltyn but still have to figure it out because OH doesn't seem to keen on it.

glad your DS is ok! even if he is a bit sore, ouchy!



Libbysmum said:


> All the best sweetpea with the test.
> JJ's I hope your son will be okay. Chin is a sensitive area. I love the name you picked out...very masculine. Hope OH will settle on a middle name soon. We are still working on names...I had a huge list of girl names which I must file away. We are looking at houses again this afternoon. Praying that we can get our applications worked out fast and handed in so we have a fair chance. Today we drove down to drop off one and the lady said we were too late as the owner accepted someones forms on Friday :( Was so disappointed as I REALLY liked the house. Hope we find some place equally as nice or even better soon, DH has tomorrow off so he can come with me to view some.

hope you find the place of your dreams! the place we're now buying actually sold to someone else first while we were still trying to sell our current place, then it all fell through so we got a 2nd shot and this time its def ours!! sometimes these things happen for a reason :)



Pink Flowers said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is ok. I donr have my glasses on so cant quote well haha!
> 
> Its ds birthday today! He is 3!

happy birthday to your DS!! xx



sue_88 said:


> So I threw up something rotten this morning - it went....EVERYWHERE!
> 
> I had my hand over my mouth because I could feel it coming......well it came before I reach the bathroom - and puke through the clasped hand/fingers does not end well.
> 
> Luckily I managed to clean it up in about an hour but boy I feel absolutely rotten - hoping it is nothing but I am off work & will have to be tomorrow as well because of working with food.
> 
> Today I realised I have now finished all my baby shopping! I have decided to buy no more clothes because she has a lot, and the only things left on the list are the stuff people have said they are buying which is a bath & towels & change mat!
> 
> YAY! So happy, and also really happy that it hasn't actually taken up hardly any room in my house (although pram, car seat & car seat base and cotbed are yet to arrive!!).

eugh, hope you're feeling better soon! not nice.
cannot believe your all done with buying stuff, I'm yet to start :haha:, though will be reusing a lot of stuff from DS :thumbup:



tlh97990 said:


> my DD went to daycare today for the first time ever!! i've never left her with anyone other me or OH for more than an hour or two so its been rough. i saved my tears til i made it to the car though :haha: i called to check on her around lunch time and they said she did awesome so far and is socializing wonderfully!!

yay for her doing great! i remember that feeling well, it gets easier with time :), now i pretty much leave him there until the end of the day so i can make the most of the time to myself :haha:, he loves it though and is generally grumpy if i've picked him up early!



BeccaMichelle said:


> *tlh97990* - that's got to be rough!! I can't remember how old Jessica was the first time I left her alone with someone... but I'm pretty sure it was closer to two! and that was only my parents or super close friends!
> 
> *Sue* - ugh!!! poor thing! and then having to clean it up yourself too.. horrible. Hope you're feeling better now!
> 
> I've only read the current page because I'm so swamped!! Inlaws living with you is insane...
> 
> I've been completely conflicted over car seats! I really really want the maxi cosi prezi, but it doesn't fit on my current stroller.. and I can't rationalize buying a new one just for a car seat when I already have a BOB jogging stroller and the PlikoPramette. If I could just get a quinny buzz or zapp frame I'd be set but since they're not common in the US I can't get one on it's on. Looked at ebay.co.uk and they're like 20 quid. I'd have to buy the whole stroller system over here and spend at least $250 and that's used!
> 
> 22 week bump shot! Forgive the daft expression. Didn't mean for my head to be in the photo but hubby had other ideas.

gorgeous bump! jealous we're nearly the same edd and you've a way more impressive bump than me! xx



BeccaMichelle said:


> *caro103* - my lips are cracking a lot too and peeling.. but I think it might just be a winter thing... trying to remember my lipbalm!
> 
> *Libbysmum* - Elijah is the boy's name. Eliza is the girls name :) They actually sound quite different... (been watching a lot of the Vampire Diaries recently and there's an Elijah in there.)
> 
> Oh yeah I had an OB appointment this morning and the doc says that baby is measuring ahead all over the place. Even took the fundal height measurement a couple times to be sure... said we're in store for another big baby! eeeegads! I've gained about 10 lbs so far... 20 weeks left in which to gain less than 15... hoping it's possible!

:dohh: at least you know what to expect with a big bubba :), i reckon it sounds doable 15lbs in 20wks, however def not the rate i'm eating :dohh:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro103* - Thanks! a LOT can pop out in a week. You'll be impressed with the size of your bump in another week or so I can almost guarantee it.

I just don't want to go over 200 lbs. It's just a number but I'm sure it'll freak me out if I do. I was 182 at the office this morning.... but with all the exponential growth at the end I could end up way over.

(That's neat about your house. Definitely fate that it was meant to be yours!)


----------



## caro103

BeccaMichelle said:


> *caro103* - Thanks! a LOT can pop out in a week. You'll be impressed with the size of your bump in another week or so I can almost guarantee it.
> 
> I just don't want to go over 200 lbs. It's just a number but I'm sure it'll freak me out if I do. I was 182 at the office this morning.... but with all the exponential growth at the end I could end up way over.
> 
> (That's neat about your house. Definitely fate that it was meant to be yours!)

its deffo just a number hun, you should work out what it is in kg or something as prob won't sound so bad ;). Last pregnancy i barely gained anything until the last few weeks when i just ballooned and stupidly got on the scales, i went up to something scary like 105kg!! but within a couple days of giving birth had lost 15kg, so it must have been mostly fluid, then dropped below pre preg weigh within 2wks (like 20odd kg)! still too heavy really but this time have a horrid feeling its gonna be actual fat as i'm eating way more and way more bad stuff :blush:


----------



## Libbysmum

Carol I did the same with DD...Lost 15 kg as soon as I gave birth. I was so relieved! Then it took me forever to loose more and I was 5kg short of my pre-pregnancy weight when we got pregnant again. 
I have only gained about 2kg this pregnancy so far which I am so happy about! Not sure what the conversion is for pounds...too scared to look it up!

So sorry Sue about your vomits...sounds bad. Have you been to the Doctor? I hope you get back to normal soon.

Becca - I love that photo...I think that it makes you look very young with that expression on your face :)

It started off sunny this morning but already (8.30am) and the clouds are getting dark again! I am so glad I have a dryer!

DH felt the baby kick last night for the first time! YAY! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Just converted... 182 lbs is 82kg.. ouch! lol Last time around I was around 198 when I had Jessie and lost at least 25 lbs before I came home from the hospital. She was 8lbs and I had a CRAZY amount of fluid. My waters broke before I went to the hospital and they just kept coming and coming and coming!

It's oddly cold here too. Didn't manage to get out of the 30s today (umm that's between -1 and 4c I think)

Yaay for first Daddy/baby kicks!! This little fella has gotten quite rambunctious in just the past few days. Bopping about, kicking like a footballer and just generally making me feel odd! hehe Mark's actually gotten to feel a lot this week AND Jessica actually got to feel one too. That was exciting. :)


----------



## JJsmom

sue - hope you feel better soon!! I notice when I vomit while pregnant that I usually end up busting blood vessels around my eyes all the time. it's weird how it's different when you get sick when you're pregnant versus not pregnant.

becca - it is just a number. You have to make sure you're healthy and baby is as well! I went to a WIC appt today and they told me I'd gained 2.5 lbs since I was in there last which was 3 months ago. She said I'm gaining about right, but I'm showing I still have yet to gain weight because I weigh myself at the same time once a week. You weigh different amounts at different times of the day. The best time to weigh is first thing in the morning after you've gone potty. That's usually when I have my doc appts is first thing in the morning before I've drank a ton of water or before I've eaten too much. My doc said 2 weeks ago I was still down 1 lb from pre pregnancy weight. I'm really hoping not to gain more than 15 lbs this pregnancy. That means I have almost 17 weeks left so it is doable! Hope you can keep at your weight too! My pre pregnancy weight was 215.


----------



## Libbysmum

DH came house hunting with me...I thought it was stressful alone with DD but oh my gosh how much more stressful it was with him. We had a look at a couple of places and put in applications for both but we are hoping for the one closer to DH's work which has a cute gazebo out the back yard. I thought it would be nice for DD to play tea parties or like a cubby house of sorts? 
The little man has been jumpy today and my backs aching a tiny bit. I got the wheat pack out and seems to have soothed it a bit.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: sorry I have been MIA for a while trying to catch up these headaches are so yucky! Not sure If I told anyone Im having a girl again! If they are right lol.... but go away for a 4d scan in 4 weeks! Libby GL with house hunting. Will catch up on what everyone has sed properly soon, best get ready for work boo! 

xxx


----------



## tlh97990

With my previous pregnancy i gained 77 lbs i ended up being 207lbs the day before i delivered i thought i was going to die when i seen the 200 mark. This time my weight gain has been less drastic most likely because i've either had morning sickness or the flu this entire time but so far i've gained 14 lbs however i threw up all day saturday and wasnt able to eat again til monday so i feel like i lost 10 lbs..im trying not to dwell on it much i lost all my weight last time before i got pregnant and i didn't work out at all so i'm hoping since i'm still young i'll bounce back quick again!


----------



## alicecooper

hi ladies, hope you're all well.

Becca- lovely bump pic! :)

Well I'm feeling a bit jittery today :(

There's a cute little girl in Alex's class who supposedly fancies him. Bless them, they've been so cute together. They're both 5 so it's all very innocent and giggles and stuff.

Her sister Abigail is in Lydia's class, so both 7.

Both little girls came to our house last summer for Alex's birthday party. Their dad came too, he spent most of the party in our house!

Their nana lives on our street. They live just near school.

Well the word going around school today is that this is their parents. That their dad has murdered their mum. Lydia tells me all the kids are talking about it.

God I hope it's not true. I hope it's not their family. Those poor little girls if it is. 
But it's not entirely impossible that it's them. Neither girl was at school today, and the article does say that the couple have daughters.

https://www.thestar.co.uk/news/loca...ck-after-woman-murdered-in-barnsley-1-5468149

The house in question (which, I don't know if it's their house or not, but certainly the house where it took place) has a police car parked outside it, and police tape and flowers. I've passed it 4 times today on my way to school.

:( 

I SO badly hope it's not those little girls' parents.

Pregnancy-wise I haven't much to tell. Baby has been kicking up a storm lately! 

We've put down a deposit on a car today. This one :

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi.../postcode/s738ef/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p

It's a 6 seater (3 in front, 3 in back). I'm just praying we haven't been sold a lemon! I went for a test drive and it seemed okay.
I wish we didn't have to get another car, but ours only seats 5 and this baby means person-number-6 so we have no choice.

I have my next appointment with the midwife on Monday.

Eek 2 days until V-day!!


----------



## caro103

omg alice, i hope it wasn't them either, how sad life is sometimes :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

That's crazy... people can be so insane... Really there needs to be more done about mental health care, I know it's quite bad in the states since mental institutions were run so badly and mostly shut down. You can't put these people in prison because they come out worse... something needs to be fixed.

Got a migraine or something this afternoon. Low pressure system moved in... head is killing me. 

*TLH *- that's promising. Hoping that this weight will come off like it did last time too. I was about 10lbs heavier when I got pregnant this time but that wasn't Jessica's fault. It was America's. LOL we moved when she was 9 months old and I put on 10lbs purely from eating out!! Too many good places to eat.

*Alice* - lol six bucket seats in the front? I've never seen anything like it! I've seen bench front seats but not that! Hope it's not a lemon! buying cars is NEVER fun.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> That's crazy... people can be so insane... Really there needs to be more done about mental health care, I know it's quite bad in the states since mental institutions were run so badly and mostly shut down. You can't put these people in prison because they come out worse... something needs to be fixed.
> 
> Got a migraine or something this afternoon. Low pressure system moved in... head is killing me.
> 
> *TLH *- that's promising. Hoping that this weight will come off like it did last time too. I was about 10lbs heavier when I got pregnant this time but that wasn't Jessica's fault. It was America's. LOL we moved when she was 9 months old and I put on 10lbs purely from eating out!! Too many good places to eat.
> 
> *Alice* - lol six bucket seats in the front? I've never seen anything like it! I've seen bench front seats but not that! Hope it's not a lemon! buying cars is NEVER fun.

yeah we ate out a lot when i was pregnant with Madelyn which is probably why i gained so much with her. this time we haven't ate out at all because of all my stomach issues im terrified of going out to eat and not making it home in time to use the bathroom :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

ALL I want lately is pasta! I am loving the stuff. We are off to playgroup this morning. I said to DD to get shoes so she went to get her rain boots...I said "are you sure that is what you want to wear?" "yes" she responds...looks super with her cute blue play dress. Not sure how she plans to climb the play equipment in them!
Alice...how exciting! I would love a new car but we don't have the $ right now! DH and I are always discussing the potentials of having a 2nd car but right now we have to make do with just the one.
Update- the Zantacs seems to be working and I haven't had bad heartburn the past few days since taking it...hooray!


----------



## wantingagirl

Alice thats awful! Anymore news on it yet? I hope its not :cry:

I think Im going to put so much weight this time round my bump is so big already and everyone always comments on it. 

Becca sorry for the migraines I feel your pain :hugs:

Libbysmum yay to the no heartburn and how cute of Libby that is bet she looks so cool! You know girls who cares about practicality when you look good! :haha:

How is everyone?

Did I say I have my 4d scan in 4 weeks excited much! I wanted it later on and have to go away for it so they dont wanna risk it being more to 29-30 weeks so I will be one day off 27 weeks by then. I wonder if she will look anything like her sis 4d scan pic

xxx


----------



## alicecooper

wantingagirl said:


> Alice thats awful! Anymore news on it yet? I hope its not :cry:

Didn't hear anything at school when I took the kids this morning, but I did notice that those two girls were not there.

I'll see what Lydia says when she comes home, if she has heard anything else.

Latest news update from this morning online is very similar to yesterday, but talking a little more about the girls :



> Neighbour John Lacey said he saw police cars arrive at the house at around 4pm.
> 
> Shortly afterwards he saw police officers bring the man out in a wheelchair and put him into an ambulance.
> 
> He told The Star: &#8220;The police came to see me shortly afterwards and told me they&#8217;d found a deceased person in the house.&#8221;&#8232;Mr Lacey, 83, said his two great-grandaughters frequently played in the flat, which was cordoned off with police tape yesterday, following the incident.
> 
> &#8220;The couple have two young girls who go to school with my granddaughters and they were always playing together,&#8221; said Mr Lacey.
> 
> &#8220;When I heard somebody had died I thought &#8216;God please don&#8217;t it be one of those little girls.&#8217;&#8221;&#8232;Mr Lacey, who has lived on Upperwood Road for over 40 years, told The Star the family had only moved into the street two or three months earlier.
> 
> He said: &#8220;Their father never said much when he came round to pick them up, but he seemed like a nice, polite man.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s shocking to think something like this has happened right across the road.
> 
> &#8220;My thoughts are with those little girls.&#8221;

So still no names revealed, but I can't say it's sounding positive to be honest :nope:

They're such sweet little things. I'm in pain thinking that this could be their family :(

Edited : I removed the pic I posted earlier x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thats so so sad, so the man killed his wife with the kids in the house? Where abouts is this? Was is in that neighbourhood in the pic xx


----------



## alicecooper

wantingagirl said:


> Thats so so sad, so the man killed his wife with the kids in the house? Where abouts is this? Was is in that neighbourhood in the pic xx

Well that picture was taken on my front garden. The street where it happened is not far though, maybe 10 minutes walk, or 2 minutes in the car.

Lydia says there's no further news. The girls weren't in school though.


----------



## alicecooper

Update : Police have named the woman who was murdered.

Yes, it's the girls' mother :(
I'm gutted


----------



## sue_88

Oh, :( that is just awful. Those poor poor girls, what a terrible tangent there life will now go down. That is just terrible. So sorry it's so close to you alice. Awful :(


----------



## alicecooper

I know. I'm feeling really bummed about it. Not that I knew the mother at all, but the girls are nice little things. So polite when they came round for Alex's party, and Alex is such good friends with the younger one.

No child deserves something like this to happen.


Well onto more pleasant topics I suppose - V day tomorrow. 
I'm being kicked absolutely constantly. This kid is gonna grow up to be a break dancer.
Jason finally managed to feel it today. The others already did a few days ago, but now everybody has felt the kicking.

My mam keeps throwing a fit at me because she wants to know the gender. Pfft honestly - no patience!


----------



## caro103

oh gosh how awful, those poor girls, and the poor mother :( xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm just home from my 20w scan! Baby was fine, measuring bang on date! Nearly definite it's a boy :) and they confirmed I was right I do have an anterior placenta which is why I'm not feeling kicks this time round :) getting the odd kick to the cervix but that's about it!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/CC910016-2059-4BEE-8D01-32DCC25F5C50-4892-000002ED19EB656D_zps3b3c14b4.jpg


----------



## maratobe

gorgeous photo! congrats on an almost definate boy :)
we are moving house tomorrow so we wont be around for a bit until we get things hooked back up! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Eve, congrats...that is so nice. I too have the anterior placenta but I began feeling a lot of movement on my sides around 20 weeks and now I am 23 weeks I feel like there is a soccer game going on inside my belly! I really do not enjoy those cervix kicks.

Maratobe- all the best for the big move! We are packing and planning our move but still no place to go. We put in some applications so just need to wait and see if the agents get back with a positive response. I hope you are getting movers in and not doing it all on your own.


----------



## alicecooper

aaisrie - lovely scan pic

mara - good luck with the move


----------



## JJsmom

alice, so sad to hear it was the girls' mother! Their life is going to be completely changed from here on out. 

Eve, great pic of your LO!!! Congrats on most likely a boy!!

mara, good luck during your move!! I know it has to be difficult but think about how happy you'll be once you're in there!!

AFM, I'm getting so fed up with the drama at work. Everyone talks about everyone and mouths off to me to try to get me in trouble. When I don't mouth off back or say anything and just roll my eyes and work, they start asking a girl that sits beside me if I'm back there talking about them. UGHH!! Hello?!?! I have stuff to do and it has nothing to do with you! We ordered lunch today from a pizza place and we didn't ask one girl because they didn't think to and as for me, I don't like her anymore after she always is making fun of me or laughing about something I've mentioned in our meetings. She always says no so I wasn't going to ask. So she told this other girl to make sure I heard how ticked she was because we ordered and didn't ask her. Then goes and asks the girl beside me if I'm talking about her. OMG! I'm just sick of the drama they present! See, before our last meeting, I mentioned this girl didn't pull the paperwork at her time on ONE occasion. This other girl went and told her that I said she NEVER pulls at her time. So during the meeting we found out the girl who sits beside me is supposed to pull between her and my pull time. The girl with the loud mouth says SEE CINDY! I DO PULL DURING MY TIME THANK YOU! I just rolled my eyes at her and turned my head away. 

I can't wait until my 2 weeks vacation I'm taking in May for my cousin's wedding, and then my wedding. Then the baby due at the beginning of July! I pray I don't have to go back to that place after the baby! Sorry for the long vent ladies. It's just a constant thing every day these women are CRAZY!!! They try to get me mad by poking my stomach or making fun of me or mock me in a different type of voice. They treat me like I'm stupid and I'm just sick of it. My manager doesn't seem to care. She just says "I know" and rolls her eyes. If I tell my manager something and it involves one of the other ppl, she'll call them in there and say "Cindy said you're doing this..." so then it comes back to me again. She did that for a girl who complained about them taking massively long breaks. She called them in there and said who told on them. that's not good management skills. This company is so backwards it's unreal. OK OK!! SORRY! I didn't mean to rant this long. it just kept coming as I was typing. 

Hope you ladies have a WONDERFUL evening!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJ's I pray you get a better job someplace fresh and new after your LO is born.
It is hard working with women especially catty ones.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh stupid nightmares! It's 2am just had a random nightmare and now can't get back to sleep... Lovely. Anyone else still having those vivid pregnancy dreams or am I suffering alone on that front ?


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a couple...not nightmares but weird dreams but mostly I am lucky to get any sleep at all with DD wiggling around in our bed and the baby poking me from the inside and DH complaining if I accidentally snore. LOL


----------



## alicecooper

JJsmom - I'm sorry you're having a tough time at work :(

ProudArmyWife - I've not been having nightmares as such, but I've been having some REALLY freaky dreams.

I had a really gross one last week where DH and I went into a restaurant that only served stomachs (as in a cow's stomach, or sheep stomach etc.) or little plastic ducks (like the kind that you put in the bath, except tiny, the size of cornflakes). 
So I ate the plastic ducks, and woke up feeling sick!

I had another one a couple of days ago where I was having sex with DH's ex-girlfriend, except she had a penis.

*shudder*

So yeah, freaky freaky freaky.

Anybody else been getting awful leg cramps at night? I've been getting them more and more as the pregnancy is continuing.



Aaaaand it's my V-DAY today!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yup had the leg and foot cramps for a while now...not just when I sleep either...really annoying and painful. And sometimes at night if DD is crying in her room I get up in a hurry to go settle her and my belly has like shooting pains...it's like I moved too quickly. Usually I have to just let her cry for a moment while I pull myself together and go urinate so my bladder isn't killing me then go pick her up out of her cot.
DH has the day off tomorrow HOORAY! I was watching TV and realized DD wasn't in the living room and I found her curled up on DH's side of the bed all snuggled in the blankets. Precious :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy V day Alice!! 

I just booked my 4d scan! Excited! I've always wanted one :) I can't wait to see Oberon again :)


----------



## Tami

Were having a girl! :pink:


----------



## JJsmom

Happy V-day Alice!!!!!

Eve, congrats on scheduling your 4D scan!!!

Sorry again ladies for my long rant! I definitely felt better after I vented. :) I'm hoping after OH gets into the Army that I don't have to work. That's our plan anyways! Once he gets accepted, that means we'll be moving so I won't have to worry about these women! :) That's what keeps me with a smile on my face at work. LOL!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libby I totally get what your saying about being kicked! Dd tends to crawl in our bed at night too so I get kicked from the inside and outside :haha:

Happy v day Alice! Another milestone! And not much longer till third tri :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello ladies sorry I have been so rubbish at keeping up, we have had a busy few days and today is the first day I have managed to sit down and catch up with things will LO is at pre school :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Alice, so sad to hear about the little girls' mother.

Ive been getting the leg cramps a night too. Also, my belly button HURTS. Like it sticking out is painful, I walk around holding it in. it was uncomfortable with my last pregnancy but not like this. My abdominal muscles split after my first pregnancy and never corrected plus I had laprascopic surgery before my third son so im wondering if it has something to do wirh that? Since they went through my belly button.

I just started transitionintmy 22mo into his own bed two nights okay, the first night he only made.it.4-5 hours, but last night he slept in his bed all night! Woke up twice for snuggles, and fell out of the bed once(but didnt wake up, he never does when he falls off a bed) but he did so good, woke up an hour earlier than usual, I let him crawl in bed with me and hes fast asleep again. The transition for me was not as smooth, and I think its going to take some adjustment lol right now my husband works from before dinner until im about ready to get the kids to school in the morning, so now that Finnigan is not in the bed I cant sleep! I slept maybe three hours last night, im going to be so exhausted!!

I dont know if y'all remember but I waa concerned about my lack of weight gain? Ya not anymore! Ive gained nearly 19lbs already. Im pretty excited, thinking I'll be able to get over the 40lbs mark this pregnancy. Ive got my fx'd that I'll keep some of the weight this time.

The doctor has tested me also for...well I dont even know my immune system and chromosomes I guess? They are trying to determine what caus mee to miscarry 6 times. Im hoping they find nothing, in all honesty I think they are being a bunch of spazzes. I would understand the concern if this was my first or second viable pregnancy but its my fourth and last, its a little to late now! I'd venture to guess it has something to do with my uterine irritibility, the fact that a foteign object.was shoved through my uterus and my small size being consistently underweight by 20+ lbs is not the healthiest for reproduction I'd say, im surprised my peroids were as normal as they were. Anyway, I didnt care for the testing...can you tell? Lol


----------



## caro103

Aaisrie said:


> I'm just home from my 20w scan! Baby was fine, measuring bang on date! Nearly definite it's a boy :) and they confirmed I was right I do have an anterior placenta which is why I'm not feeling kicks this time round :) getting the odd kick to the cervix but that's about it!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/CC910016-2059-4BEE-8D01-32DCC25F5C50-4892-000002ED19EB656D_zps3b3c14b4.jpg

yay, congrats on probable team blue!! :D



maratobe said:


> gorgeous photo! congrats on an almost definate boy :)
> we are moving house tomorrow so we wont be around for a bit until we get things hooked back up! :)

 good luck with the move! we're just in the crazy world of trying to let everyone that needs to know our new address...or DH is :haha:. I'm gonna spend some time cleaning furniture later so what we take with us is clean and we'll just quickly hoover house once its emptied.



ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh stupid nightmares! It's 2am just had a random nightmare and now can't get back to sleep... Lovely. Anyone else still having those vivid pregnancy dreams or am I suffering alone on that front ?

i'd thought these had died down, but last night i woke in a panic cos all the midwives had been fired :rofl:...I was like.. 'but who's gonna help me have my baby!!!'



Tami said:


> Were having a girl! :pink:

congrats on your little girl! xx



oneandtwo said:


> I dont know if y'all remember but I waa concerned about my lack of weight gain? Ya not anymore! Ive gained nearly 19lbs already. Im pretty excited, thinking I'll be able to get over the 40lbs mark this pregnancy. Ive got my fx'd that I'll keep some of the weight this time.
> 
> The doctor has tested me also for...well I dont even know my immune system and chromosomes I guess? They are trying to determine what caus mee to miscarry 6 times. Im hoping they find nothing, in all honesty I think they are being a bunch of spazzes. I would understand the concern if this was my first or second viable pregnancy but its my fourth and last, its a little to late now! I'd venture to guess it has something to do with my uterine irritibility, the fact that a foteign object.was shoved through my uterus and my small size being consistently underweight by 20+ lbs is not the healthiest for reproduction I'd say, im surprised my peroids were as normal as they were. Anyway, I didnt care for the testing...can you tell? Lol

yay for your weight gain! sorry your tummy hurts tho, would make sense its from the lap procedure. and ya it totally sounds like a waste of money testing you now!!

jj's, sorry you work with a bunch of school kids :dohh:, we have just 1 woman at work that sounds similar to your colleagues and i've taken to practically ignoring her as trying to be friendly just wasn't working! 

afm, am now on leave until th 19th for our house move :D:D, and then i've set a leave date of 8th may for mat leave!! ridiculously early but i've got to take all next years annual leave before i go plus still had some bank holiday hours owing from last time i was off :shock:. Be sooo nice to have so much time off before this baby arrives though! xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Got woken up by DD at 4.30am is not a good start. It was still dark outside! 
Sorry to hear of your belly troubles and those tests sound nasty! I hope you get some answers soon.
Tami- yay girls are fun there are so many cute outfits to dress them up in :)
I haven't heard back from the agent to know if they got our forms okay...hope I hear some news soon.


----------



## alicecooper

24 week bump pic


----------



## Pink Flowers

Thats a good bump Alice!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are well. 

Not a lot going on here at the moment. I have put in my request for maternity leave, so thats something to look forward to :) 



alicecooper said:


> Well onto more pleasant topics I suppose - V day tomorrow.
> I'm being kicked absolutely constantly. This kid is gonna grow up to be a break dancer.
> Jason finally managed to feel it today. The others already did a few days ago, but now everybody has felt the kicking.
> 
> My mam keeps throwing a fit at me because she wants to know the gender. Pfft honestly - no patience!

So sorry to hear that happened to someone you know. 

Very freaky dreams you've been having. 

Congrats on V day! 



Aaisrie said:


> I'm just home from my 20w scan! Baby was fine, measuring bang on date! Nearly definite it's a boy :) and they confirmed I was right I do have an anterior placenta which is why I'm not feeling kicks this time round :) getting the odd kick to the cervix but that's about it!

Congrats on your boy, hope you are able to get some good pics when you go for your 4d scan x x. 



maratobe said:


> gorgeous photo! congrats on an almost definate boy :)
> we are moving house tomorrow so we wont be around for a bit until we get things hooked back up! :)

Good luck with your move x 



JJsmom said:


> alice, so sad to hear it was the girls' mother! Their life is going to be completely changed from here on out.
> 
> Eve, great pic of your LO!!! Congrats on most likely a boy!!
> 
> mara, good luck during your move!! I know it has to be difficult but think about how happy you'll be once you're in there!!
> 
> AFM, I'm getting so fed up with the drama at work. Everyone talks about everyone and mouths off to me to try to get me in trouble. When I don't mouth off back or say anything and just roll my eyes and work, they start asking a girl that sits beside me if I'm back there talking about them. UGHH!! Hello?!?! I have stuff to do and it has nothing to do with you! We ordered lunch today from a pizza place and we didn't ask one girl because they didn't think to and as for me, I don't like her anymore after she always is making fun of me or laughing about something I've mentioned in our meetings. She always says no so I wasn't going to ask. So she told this other girl to make sure I heard how ticked she was because we ordered and didn't ask her. Then goes and asks the girl beside me if I'm talking about her. OMG! I'm just sick of the drama they present! See, before our last meeting, I mentioned this girl didn't pull the paperwork at her time on ONE occasion. This other girl went and told her that I said she NEVER pulls at her time. So during the meeting we found out the girl who sits beside me is supposed to pull between her and my pull time. The girl with the loud mouth says SEE CINDY! I DO PULL DURING MY TIME THANK YOU! I just rolled my eyes at her and turned my head away.
> 
> I can't wait until my 2 weeks vacation I'm taking in May for my cousin's wedding, and then my wedding. Then the baby due at the beginning of July! I pray I don't have to go back to that place after the baby! Sorry for the long vent ladies. It's just a constant thing every day these women are CRAZY!!! They try to get me mad by poking my stomach or making fun of me or mock me in a different type of voice. They treat me like I'm stupid and I'm just sick of it. My manager doesn't seem to care. She just says "I know" and rolls her eyes. If I tell my manager something and it involves one of the other ppl, she'll call them in there and say "Cindy said you're doing this..." so then it comes back to me again. She did that for a girl who complained about them taking massively long breaks. She called them in there and said who told on them. that's not good management skills. This company is so backwards it's unreal. OK OK!! SORRY! I didn't mean to rant this long. it just kept coming as I was typing.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a WONDERFUL evening!!!!

Sounds like a very unpleasant workplace. Seems more like a playground than a workplace! Sorry you have to deal with this. Still, looking on the bright side at least theres not much longer to go. Fingers crossed you dont have to go back there at all. Whilst your still there, feel free to come here & rant, always good to get things off your chest. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh stupid nightmares! It's 2am just had a random nightmare and now can't get back to sleep... Lovely. Anyone else still having those vivid pregnancy dreams or am I suffering alone on that front ?

I have had some very odd dreams, I think the last one was that I gave birth to a litter of babies that looked more like kittens then children! 




Libbysmum said:


> Yup had the leg and foot cramps for a while now...not just when I sleep either...really annoying and painful. And sometimes at night if DD is crying in her room I get up in a hurry to go settle her and my belly has like shooting pains...it's like I moved too quickly. Usually I have to just let her cry for a moment while I pull myself together and go urinate so my bladder isn't killing me then go pick her up out of her cot.
> DH has the day off tomorrow HOORAY! I was watching TV and realized DD wasn't in the living room and I found her curled up on DH's side of the bed all snuggled in the blankets. Precious :)

Aww, how cute :) 



Tami said:


> Were having a girl! :pink:

Congrats on your little girl :) x x 



oneandtwo said:


> I dont know if y'all remember but I waa concerned about my lack of weight gain? Ya not anymore! Ive gained nearly 19lbs already. Im pretty excited, thinking I'll be able to get over the 40lbs mark this pregnancy. Ive got my fx'd that I'll keep some of the weight this time.
> 
> The doctor has tested me also for...well I dont even know my immune system and chromosomes I guess? They are trying to determine what caus mee to miscarry 6 times. Im hoping they find nothing, in all honesty I think they are being a bunch of spazzes. I would understand the concern if this was my first or second viable pregnancy but its my fourth and last, its a little to late now! I'd venture to guess it has something to do with my uterine irritibility, the fact that a foteign object.was shoved through my uterus and my small size being consistently underweight by 20+ lbs is not the healthiest for reproduction I'd say, im surprised my peroids were as normal as they were. Anyway, I didnt care for the testing...can you tell? Lol

Good news on your weight, hope you maintain it at a level you are happy with. Hope the tests go well, and dont bring up any surprises. 



caro103 said:


> jj's, sorry you work with a bunch of school kids :dohh:, we have just 1 woman at work that sounds similar to your colleagues and i've taken to practically ignoring her as trying to be friendly just wasn't working!
> 
> afm, am now on leave until th 19th for our house move :D:D, and then i've set a leave date of 8th may for mat leave!! ridiculously early but i've got to take all next years annual leave before i go plus still had some bank holiday hours owing from last time i was off :shock:. Be sooo nice to have so much time off before this baby arrives though! xx

How fantastic to be able to take off so much time! I'll be going on the 14th June, and taking 15 days holiday first. It works out quite well though, in the month before I go, I will have 3 4 day weeks, so at least I will be able to wind down gradually.


----------



## JJsmom

23 week bump!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlh97990

i've been kinda MIA lately but congrats everyone that has found out gender lately, bump pics are looking awesome!!

congrats alice on v day that's so exciting!!!

afm i started my new job today and so far i love it. i have a 20minute commute both ways which is awesome compared to the hour and a half commute i had at my last job that i hated. and i told HR today that i'm pregnant and asked if it would affect anything since i won't qualify for FMLA yet since you have to work for a year in order to qualify. she told me no not at all and by the time i have the baby i'll be covered under the work's short term disability so i can take up to 11 weeks off and get paid 66% of what my pay normally is. that was really exciting for me because with my DD i had 6 weeks unpaid off and it would have been the same if i stayed at my last crappy job that i hated!!! things are finally looking up!


----------



## Libbysmum

We had the nicest steak dinner tonight...so yum! Although I really wanted pasta I decided we need the variety. It was a good choice.
Tomorrow night we are going out and leaving Libby with a sitter. This pretty much never happens so I am very excited about it. We are going to a Japanese place with DH's work people. His boss who is usually a tight ass is actually paying the bill...whoohoo!
Not sure if anyone else has this issue with their toddler but mine leans and lumps her weight on me and I worry it may be bad for the new baby. She is a solid little girl so I worry our new son will be all squished before he is even born.


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum, my 9 year old still wants to sit on my lap at times! He's almost 70 lbs so I let him sit for about a minute and then have to have him get up because I start feeling pains. I do worry because at times when he gives me hugs he'll do it fast and hard which squishes my belly and hurts really bad. I've about got him broke of that thankfully! Our little ones love us and don't realize that they may hurt the baby in mommy's tummy with doing the normal things they used to do. Have a lot of fun out to eat!!! It's always nice when it's at the expense of someone else! :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Ds keeps jumping on me and sitting on me! 

I have beeb signed off work till baby is born because of my pelvis!


----------



## caro103

my LO keeps jumping on me too...its gotta be a common hazard of having other kids! If it hurts I try and stop him but usually its happened before I can react :shrug:, hopefully baby is well enough cushioned in there!! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My LO has the same fascination with jumping on me and apparently my belly is the best place to sit cause she is constantly trying to sit right on top of me :dohh: she doesn't quite get that she's squishing her sister when she does that :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Mmmmmm beef jerky


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Ladies, I hope the placenta and amnio fluid is blocking all the toddler lashings.
I try to tell her she is hurting her little brother and she gets all concerned and pats my belly saying "oh baby" and then gives it a big hug. I don't think she gets it totally but is at least showing some form of empathy.

Okay here is my question as I don't often have DD babysat except by grandma... what is the protocol about feeding the sitter? As we are going to be going out at dinner time I wondered if I am suppose to provide the sitter with some sort of meal or not? Anyone?


----------



## MissFox

whatever I would babysit around dinner time they would usually me or let me know that there were certain things in the fridge that I was able to eat


----------



## alicecooper

When my DH's niece and her friend babysit, we generally buy them in a frozen pizza, or leave them money to order one.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yeh I think I may get a couple of froz meals if she wants something she can heat up at least give her the option to eat here if she wants to...I mean we have plenty of fruit and bread etc if she got really famished.


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> We had the nicest steak dinner tonight...so yum! Although I really wanted pasta I decided we need the variety. It was a good choice.
> Tomorrow night we are going out and leaving Libby with a sitter. This pretty much never happens so I am very excited about it. We are going to a Japanese place with DH's work people. His boss who is usually a tight ass is actually paying the bill...whoohoo!
> Not sure if anyone else has this issue with their toddler but mine leans and lumps her weight on me and I worry it may be bad for the new baby. She is a solid little girl so I worry our new son will be all squished before he is even born.

my daughter is terrible at jumping on my belly. she's still little so i know she doesn't understand but i don't think its hurting the baby unless they are like pouncing up and down on your belly which im sure we'd be in pain before it would hurt the baby!!



Pink Flowers said:


> Ds keeps jumping on me and sitting on me!
> 
> I have beeb signed off work till baby is born because of my pelvis!

at least you'll have time to get some rest and prepare for the baby without going to work!! hope you feel better though!



Libbysmum said:


> Thanks Ladies, I hope the placenta and amnio fluid is blocking all the toddler lashings.
> I try to tell her she is hurting her little brother and she gets all concerned and pats my belly saying "oh baby" and then gives it a big hug. I don't think she gets it totally but is at least showing some form of empathy.
> 
> Okay here is my question as I don't often have DD babysat except by grandma... what is the protocol about feeding the sitter? As we are going to be going out at dinner time I wondered if I am suppose to provide the sitter with some sort of meal or not? Anyone?

whenever i babysat i was always told to just help myself with whatever was in the pantry/fridge. you could leave money for food but if your LO isn't going to eat whatever is ordered id just put some extra food in the fridge or pantry to give her the option. i think most people wouldn't eat all your food and just eat enough to hold them over but who knows!

afm my second day of work was great i'm def. loving the commute now!! my daughter had a rough day at daycare though. her premolars are all coming in at once so she was holding her head and pulling at her ears and crying most the morning but was great after a nap. i feel bad for her!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww teething can be rough...What age approx do pre-molars come? I am wondering if that is why our DD is screaming for no apparent reason.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Libbysmum said:


> Thanks Ladies, I hope the placenta and amnio fluid is blocking all the toddler lashings.
> I try to tell her she is hurting her little brother and she gets all concerned and pats my belly saying "oh baby" and then gives it a big hug. I don't think she gets it totally but is at least showing some form of empathy.
> 
> Okay here is my question as I don't often have DD babysat except by grandma... what is the protocol about feeding the sitter? As we are going to be going out at dinner time I wondered if I am suppose to provide the sitter with some sort of meal or not? Anyone?

Absolutely yes! I babysit every Thursday evening for the same family. I wouldn't make a special meal at all but if there's leftovers show her around what she's allowed to eat, or better yet, provide a frozen pizza. I once looked after two kids for a week which extended to over lunch time. I just ate whatever the kids ate (must mentioned, I wasn't paid particularly well)... after the week was up, the mother DEDUCTED for the food I'd eaten. I couldn't believe it! I had really worked my butt of for those kids! 

I think most sitters might expect a meal so if there isn't one, could be starving by the time you get home. Also, remember that sitters will be more available to you in the future if you treat them well. I work REALLY hard on Thursdays -I do homework with all 3 kids, I clean the kitchen, I cook their meal, I pack their lunches for the next day, I play with them (never just sit there or park them in front of the tv) and I do their bedtime routine with them... but I do it every Thursday because the family loves and respects me. They make me feel appreciated and I can never figure out who is getting the bigger gift? Them or me?

(I really shouldn't have written that much -I'm so sorry!) :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

That is terrible she deducted food from the pay...how crazy are some parents? I mean I am sure you didn't make a pig of yourself. That is really sad. Her loss not yours eh?
I am glad your Thursday family are nice to you


----------



## hopefulhoney

Libbysmum said:


> That is terrible she deducted food from the pay...how crazy are some parents? I mean I am sure you didn't make a pig of yourself. That is really sad. Her loss not yours eh?
> I am glad your Thursday family are nice to you

Yeah, I was pretty young then... Now I would just have been honest and told them that it was not fair to deduct after the fact (without warning)
I just handed in my notice today (re babysitting). I realized that I'll probably be exhausted in my 3rd tri and I already work a demanding full time job.

If anyone is interested, we had gender reveal photos taken by a friend... super cute! They are in my journal... take a peek if you like :blush:


----------



## Libbysmum

You guys look like an awesome couple I am sure you will make great parents!


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> Aww teething can be rough...What age approx do pre-molars come? I am wondering if that is why our DD is screaming for no apparent reason.

my daughter is 16 months old and hers started coming in so im not sure if thats about normal or early or late..



hopefulhoney said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> That is terrible she deducted food from the pay...how crazy are some parents? I mean I am sure you didn't make a pig of yourself. That is really sad. Her loss not yours eh?
> I am glad your Thursday family are nice to you
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was pretty young then... Now I would just have been honest and told them that it was not fair to deduct after the fact (without warning)
> I just handed in my notice today (re babysitting). I realized that I'll probably be exhausted in my 3rd tri and I already work a demanding full time job.
> 
> If anyone is interested, we had gender reveal photos taken by a friend... super cute! They are in my journal... take a peek if you like :blush:Click to expand...

love your pics!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Well babysitting went well...apparently Libby was sleeping by 8pm. She accepted my meal option which I am glad of as we were much later home than we thought we would be so she would have been starving hungry if we had left nothing for her. :)

I have my next hospital appointment coming up Friday. That is about all the news for now. Very quiet at home right now as DH is recovering from last nights outing.


----------



## alicecooper

glad the babysitting went well. Is that the first time anybody has ever babysat your DD?


----------



## pandaspot

Has anyone else got really achy hips? 

I couldn't sleep last night cause of aching at the top of my hip, all down my thigh and into my knee :( I have had it all day. My hips are also hurting in my back too. 

I also had a really achy lower abdomen as well :( 

Not having a good day really, just been in pain all day. 

Is it normal? It will be my first so I just don't know :)


----------



## Libbysmum

panda it sounds terrible...I would go get it checked for your own reassurance. A little bit of ache is normal but that sounds pretty bad.
Alice, DD usually has my mother babysit her so yes this is the first time we left her at night with someone other than Grandma. Although she has had the same sitter during the day once while I had an appointment but not at night so it's a little different.
I am really keen to go out more regular with DH maybe like one weekend a month or something. That would be awesome. I may have to plan ahead to make sure it happens or it probably wont.


----------



## oneandtwo

Panda, I often feel that way, the last three days I couldn't hardly walk up my stairs without significant pain. I have contractions all day long thouh, and something weird with my pubic bone so I just pretty much get sore from it all. If the pain is not something normal for you, I'd get it it checked, just to be sure everything is okay. Chances are its just pregnancy pain, better safe then sorry!


----------



## tlh97990

glad babysitting went well!!

afm i had a lovely morning of maternity shopping! i hate shopping so it wasn't very fun :haha: for the past 6 years i've worked in places where my uniform consisted of scrubs since i've always been healthcare however this new job still in healthcare is an office environment so i have to dress business casual monday-thursday and friday is casual day where i can wear jeans. of course i have hardly any business casual clothes not being pregnant but have nothing that fits currently. i ended up getting a few pairs of jeans a few pairs of nice pants and like 15 shirts for about $200 so i guess i didn't do too bad and at least i can wear the shirts when im not pregnant as well!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I have been so busy with work, planning our gender reveal party and planning our upcoming getaway that's next month. We had our gender reveal party today and it was something really special! Now that we had it I wouldn't have changed it for anything. We had a small turnout but it was very special. When it came time to cut the cake I was so nervous. The votes were pretty even for boy and girl! My bestie got a lot of pictures for us which I'm grateful for :) as I cut into the cake I thought I could see what color it was but wasn't sure if maybe it was part of the cake decoration on the outside. As soon as we lifted the piece we cut everyone yelled.......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GIRL!!!!!!!!! 
We're having a little girl <3 Emma Claire <3 we're so in love already and hurried out after the party was over to buy her first outfits. I can't wait to hold her and see her beautiful face!


----------



## hopefulhoney

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I have been so busy with work, planning our gender reveal party and planning our upcoming getaway that's next month. We had our gender reveal party today and it was something really special! Now that we had it I wouldn't have changed it for anything. We had a small turnout but it was very special. When it came time to cut the cake I was so nervous. The votes were pretty even for boy and girl! My bestie got a lot of pictures for us which I'm grateful for :) as I cut into the cake I thought I could see what color it was but wasn't sure if maybe it was part of the cake decoration on the outside. As soon as we lifted the piece we cut everyone yelled.......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!!!!!!!!
> We're having a little girl <3 Emma Claire <3 we're so in love already and hurried out after the party was over to buy her first outfits. I can't wait to hold her and see her beautiful face!

Hormones Junemomma! :cry: That was just so beautiful :cry:


----------



## dove830

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I have been so busy with work, planning our gender reveal party and planning our upcoming getaway that's next month. We had our gender reveal party today and it was something really special! Now that we had it I wouldn't have changed it for anything. We had a small turnout but it was very special. When it came time to cut the cake I was so nervous. The votes were pretty even for boy and girl! My bestie got a lot of pictures for us which I'm grateful for :) as I cut into the cake I thought I could see what color it was but wasn't sure if maybe it was part of the cake decoration on the outside. As soon as we lifted the piece we cut everyone yelled.......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!!!!!!!!
> We're having a little girl <3 Emma Claire <3 we're so in love already and hurried out after the party was over to buy her first outfits. I can't wait to hold her and see her beautiful face!


Awwwww<3 Congratulations, and I love her name!


----------



## Libbysmum

How lovely...and what a way to make it special...Congrats on your girl June...that was delightful to read about. You have way more patients than me. 
Our DD is sleeping...she woke about an hour ago but I took her back to our room and lay next to her and within minutes she was back to sleep. I don't want to wake her but she is going to be hungry when she finally does wake up. It is 3pm and she went off to bed without eating lunch. I am making the most of it and having my 2nd cup of coffee in the peace and quiet.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your girl June :) that's a beautiful way to find out and will be such a great memory.


It is currently 5am I have barely gotten any sleep. I seriously think I have been up 6 times to pee, my hip and pelvis are killing me. I'm debating on taking some Tylenol to try to help with the pain but I am so anal and cautious about medicines even ones deemed "safe". Ugh I can't believe I am already this uncomfortable and in pain and I'm only 24 weeks (almost) lord help me get through these next 16 weeks 

Oh yea and I have a squirmy snoring almost 2 year old in the bed with me too :dohh: I should probably just give up on the thought of sleep :haha:


----------



## MrsMcP

Just wanted to say happy mother's day to all my fellow bumpers!!! Hope you're all feeling well! It's just starting to get a bit uncomfortable right? They will be worth it though! Hurry up July! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy Mothers Day everyone!!!
Half way bump for me :)
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/9F0E1391-018F-450F-B40B-CC46A34436B8-2393-0000012D7C7839D5_zps26b6d589.jpg


----------



## Pink Flowers

That's an amazing bump! 

Happy Mothers day x


----------



## motherearth23

Hahahaha I just read all of the "happy mothers day" posts and panicked because I'm seeing my mum today and didn't get her a card. That's when I paused and remembered mothers day (in USA) is in May! I googled and found out you UKers have Mothering Sunday? :) Happy mothers day to all of you!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Me & Anon had a fun night out yesterday, went to a goth/industrial event at our old favourite pub. It was great to catch up with friends we hadn't seen for ages, and got to hear some excellent tunes. Bean seems to approve of the music and started bopping along! 

Feeling a bit tired today though. 



pandaspot said:


> Has anyone else got really achy hips?
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night cause of aching at the top of my hip, all down my thigh and into my knee :( I have had it all day. My hips are also hurting in my back too.
> 
> I also had a really achy lower abdomen as well :(
> 
> Not having a good day really, just been in pain all day.
> 
> Is it normal? It will be my first so I just don't know :)

That sounds really uncomfortable, think you should maybe get it checked out if it doesnt get any better. :hugs:



Libbysmum said:


> panda it sounds terrible...I would go get it checked for your own reassurance. A little bit of ache is normal but that sounds pretty bad.
> Alice, DD usually has my mother babysit her so yes this is the first time we left her at night with someone other than Grandma. Although she has had the same sitter during the day once while I had an appointment but not at night so it's a little different.
> I am really keen to go out more regular with DH maybe like one weekend a month or something. That would be awesome. I may have to plan ahead to make sure it happens or it probably wont.

Glad you & your DH had a good night out and the babysitting went well. It is something me & Anon have been discussing as well, trying to make sure that after little one arrives, we still arrange some nights out for us. Think we will need to plan too. Hope you are able to set up some regular nights out x



tlh97990 said:


> glad babysitting went well!!
> 
> afm i had a lovely morning of maternity shopping! i hate shopping so it wasn't very fun :haha: for the past 6 years i've worked in places where my uniform consisted of scrubs since i've always been healthcare however this new job still in healthcare is an office environment so i have to dress business casual monday-thursday and friday is casual day where i can wear jeans. of course i have hardly any business casual clothes not being pregnant but have nothing that fits currently. i ended up getting a few pairs of jeans a few pairs of nice pants and like 15 shirts for about $200 so i guess i didn't do too bad and at least i can wear the shirts when im not pregnant as well!!

Sounds like you got some bargains! Pleased to hear your new job is going well too.



junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I have been so busy with work, planning our gender reveal party and planning our upcoming getaway that's next month. We had our gender reveal party today and it was something really special! Now that we had it I wouldn't have changed it for anything. We had a small turnout but it was very special. When it came time to cut the cake I was so nervous. The votes were pretty even for boy and girl! My bestie got a lot of pictures for us which I'm grateful for :) as I cut into the cake I thought I could see what color it was but wasn't sure if maybe it was part of the cake decoration on the outside. As soon as we lifted the piece we cut everyone yelled.......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> GIRL!!!!!!!!!
> We're having a little girl <3 Emma Claire <3 we're so in love already and hurried out after the party was over to buy her first outfits. I can't wait to hold her and see her beautiful face!

Congrats on your little girl x x I like the name too, its lovely. Sounds like a really good party!



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats on your girl June :) that's a beautiful way to find out and will be such a great memory.
> 
> 
> It is currently 5am I have barely gotten any sleep. I seriously think I have been up 6 times to pee, my hip and pelvis are killing me. I'm debating on taking some Tylenol to try to help with the pain but I am so anal and cautious about medicines even ones deemed "safe". Ugh I can't believe I am already this uncomfortable and in pain and I'm only 24 weeks (almost) lord help me get through these next 16 weeks
> 
> Oh yea and I have a squirmy snoring almost 2 year old in the bed with me too :dohh: I should probably just give up on the thought of sleep :haha:

Sorry to hear this, its awful when you just cant sleep. Hope you are able to catch up on your kip later x x 




Aaisrie said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone!!!
> Half way bump for me :)

Cute bump pic x x



motherearth23 said:


> Hahahaha I just read all of the "happy mothers day" posts and panicked because I'm seeing my mum today and didn't get her a card. That's when I paused and remembered mothers day (in USA) is in May! I googled and found out you UKers have Mothering Sunday? :) Happy mothers day to all of you!

I did exactly the same last year in reverse! I got panicked in May that I had missed Mothers Day then realised we'd already had it! :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies :)


----------



## caro103

happy mothers day to all celebrating today! :D, my clever bump managed to buy me a card :haha: and DS got me a bought one and a home made one :)

Congrats on your little girl june!! what a lovely way to find out!

i feel the ladies pain that aren't sleeping, i go to bed knackered but just seem to toss and turn :/ :dohh:

we're moving house tues so not sure i'll get on again now! will maybe try tomorrow evening, and prob do more reading than writing on my phone as bnb is slow when there's no wi fi connection on it! plus ob we'll be kinda busy unpacking and stuff! be back properly in a few wks xxx


----------



## tlh97990

congrats june!! what an awesome way to learn the gender with everyone else. you had some will power!!!

afm daylight savings here in the U.S. is kicking my butt i dont like losing an hour of sleep!!


----------



## alicecooper

hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies. Happy mother's day :D

I got breakfast in bed and a lie in. 

Bless them, they all tried to help DH apparently. I ended up with a hard boiled egg that was meant to be soft lol
and some toasted soldiers (which were kind of useless as I had nothing to dip them into lol)
and a slice of bacon, another slice of bread, and more fried cherry tomatoes than I could possibly imagine ever eating haha
and 2 waffles, one with honey on and the other with nutella (but it was only half covered in nutella).
and a can of shandy lmao
oh and not one single utensil to eat all this with *giggles*

and it was all brought to me on a toy-box lid because we haven't got any trays haha

and d'ya know what? It was really nice :D

I also got 3 hand-made cards, 1 shop-bought card, and a box of milk tray chocolates


----------



## Pink Flowers

awww its sounds like an amazing day!


----------



## Breadsticks

Sorry I have not been around much! Last week was midterms and I finally had a chance to relax a bit come Friday...nope, instead I got sick :( Spring Break is this week so I should be grateful to not miss work/classes but it sucks to be spending some of it in bed. My kitties are all surrounding me and my dog is "guarding" the door while husband is at work :haha:

Happy Mother's Day UK mommas! :)

June, so precious, congratulations! That is exactly how my friend did hers, except they had the party the day after the ultrasound lol.

Eve, beautiful bump! :D

Miss Bellum, sounds like fun! That is so cute that baby enjoyed the music too :)

Good luck moving, Caro! We'll miss you while you are away!

Good luck with the house search, Libbysmum!

ProudArmyWife, I hope you get better sleep soon!

Tlh, so glad you love your new job!!

I'm on my phone so sorry I'm not replying to everyone. We had our anatomy scan on Monday and Aisling is developing as she should :) She was very shy with her hands in front of her face and her knees together so they booked me for another ultrasound to confirm girl on April 1st...I certainly didn't argue! :haha:

Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends!

ETA: Alice, missed your post while replying lol. That sounds like such a wonderful morning! I am glad you loved it :D


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi ladies!

Has anyone started getting the babys room ready? I haven't done or bought anything yet, but im thinking we should since our spare room is the game room & exercise room right now. Time to start clearing it out while i have energy now! :). Good thing we can keep the color the same. We are having a boy & the room is already green, a really pretty olive green. 

Im having a c-section on July 15th & my relatives want to throw me a baby shower in the beginning of June. I feel like its close to my csection date & i will be more nervous, but i guess it will be fine. All my friends & family are so excited to come! We are having a co-ed shower & bbq. Everyone is so excited, even the guys! LOL.


----------



## tlh97990

i haven't started on the room yet or really bought anything. since we're having another girl we won't need much. we're reusing DD's old furniture because i got her new furniture a couple months ago so i really just need to put the crib back together and OH needs to move the bed in the room to the spare room in the basement. there's only a few things i want to buy still but my stepmom wants to have a baby shower for me in June even though its my second and the same gender. my mom didn't invite her to my first one so she wanted to have one this time. im thinking its going to be something small so i'll probably just have to buy a double stroller and a new swing!!

afm i've been trying to figure out if i want to get a an ipod nano or an ipod touch. i'm not one of those people that bought into the whole apple thing so i don't have an iphone or anything, but at work most people just listen to music on their ipods all day. i haven't heard much about either so i dont know which to get..do any of you have one or the other? what would you recommend?


----------



## sue_88

tlh97990 said:


> i haven't started on the room yet or really bought anything. since we're having another girl we won't need much. we're reusing DD's old furniture because i got her new furniture a couple months ago so i really just need to put the crib back together and OH needs to move the bed in the room to the spare room in the basement. there's only a few things i want to buy still but my stepmom wants to have a baby shower for me in June even though its my second and the same gender. my mom didn't invite her to my first one so she wanted to have one this time. im thinking its going to be something small so i'll probably just have to buy a double stroller and a new swing!!
> 
> afm i've been trying to figure out if i want to get a an ipod nano or an ipod touch. i'm not one of those people that bought into the whole apple thing so i don't have an iphone or anything, but at work most people just listen to music on their ipods all day. i haven't heard much about either so i dont know which to get..do any of you have one or the other? what would you recommend?


I've had a nano, a touch & now I am on the classic and I love it. I need the 80GB storage and I enjoy that I can put videos & movies on too.

However, if you just want to listen to a few bits of music here and there at work, I recommend starting with the Nano :) xx


----------



## sue_88

happy mothers day to all UK - and mummy-to-be day.

I haven't had anybody wish it to me :( which I did expect with being single etc but part of me wished that somebody was thoughtful enough to buy a 'From the Bump' card or something :( made me a little upset, I just hope next year somebody thinks to get me a card.


----------



## Aaisrie

We won't bother with a room being ready, as we weren't with the other 2, as Oberon will be in our room for the first year at least anyway.


----------



## alicecooper

aww sue. Well if it's any consolation I never had any "from the bump" mother's day cards or anything when I was pregnant the first time.

In fact, even for my first mother's day with an actual baby, I got nothing at all. DH's theory is that mother's day stuff is supposed to come from your child, so as DD was only a baby at the time and couldn't choose anything, I didn't get anything at all. Not a card, not even wished a happy mother's day, nothing.

Proper ruined my first mother's day. I cried. He didn't enforce his stupid man-logic the following year, because I made it be damned clear that I would kick his arse if he did!


----------



## JJsmom

sue_88 said:


> happy mothers day to all UK - and mummy-to-be day.
> 
> I haven't had anybody wish it to me :( which I did expect with being single etc but part of me wished that somebody was thoughtful enough to buy a 'From the Bump' card or something :( made me a little upset, I just hope next year somebody thinks to get me a card.

Sue, happy Mother's day to you!! I was a single mother for many years. I met my OH almost 2 years ago which means DS was 7. 7 years I spent as a single mother and on our Mother's Day in May, I always saved money from my taxes for me and him to do something together. I never got a card for him unless I took him to the store and he picked out what he wanted to give me and we went to the counter and I gave him the cash to pay for it himself. This meant so much to him and I really enjoyed it as well. Sure it would have been better if someone else would do it for me. OH at least thinks of these things now and it means a lot! Praying you find your perfect man soon!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies!! Hope you had a wonderful day!

Alice, that's so wonderful they did that for you! Sounds like you had a great day!

AFM, I won't be getting babies room ready as we only have 2 rooms and OH and I are in one and DS is in the other. Coltyn will be going in our room probably either cosleeping or in his crib right beside the bed. OH won't be here for very long after his birth if he is actually here for it. So we'll see what happens from there. But I am working on organizing my room to fit his crib right beside my side of the bed. OH has supposed to been helping me but he's been too busy being lazy all day while he's at home by himself. I told him I want his mom to come over for dinner one day so he better get this house done. HAHA! I can only do so much and lifting all these totes I'm filling up is something I physically can't do!

I have felt Coltyn moving like crazy lately! I was sitting up in the tub last night and I couldn't believe how far up my uterus is at this point! All the updates tell me it's just above my belly button but on Friday I swear I felt him moving about 2 inches above my belly button! And last night when I was sitting up in the tub, it looked like my uterus was about 3 or 4 inches above my belly button! OH couldn't even believe it! 

OH!! I wanted to let you ladies know that have been here since the beginning! I saw that lovn.sunshine got her BFP a couple days ago!!


----------



## tlh97990

sue_88 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> i haven't started on the room yet or really bought anything. since we're having another girl we won't need much. we're reusing DD's old furniture because i got her new furniture a couple months ago so i really just need to put the crib back together and OH needs to move the bed in the room to the spare room in the basement. there's only a few things i want to buy still but my stepmom wants to have a baby shower for me in June even though its my second and the same gender. my mom didn't invite her to my first one so she wanted to have one this time. im thinking its going to be something small so i'll probably just have to buy a double stroller and a new swing!!
> 
> afm i've been trying to figure out if i want to get a an ipod nano or an ipod touch. i'm not one of those people that bought into the whole apple thing so i don't have an iphone or anything, but at work most people just listen to music on their ipods all day. i haven't heard much about either so i dont know which to get..do any of you have one or the other? what would you recommend?
> 
> 
> I've had a nano, a touch & now I am on the classic and I love it. I need the 80GB storage and I enjoy that I can put videos & movies on too.
> 
> However, if you just want to listen to a few bits of music here and there at work, I recommend starting with the Nano :) xxClick to expand...

yeah i'd really only use it for music for the most part. i like how the nano you can listen to FM radio, but at the same time the touch is only like 50 dollars more and you can put apps on it which would be nice to free up data on my phone because i play a lot of those games :haha:


----------



## motherearth23

alicecooper said:


> hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies. Happy mother's day :D
> 
> I got breakfast in bed and a lie in.
> 
> Bless them, they all tried to help DH apparently. I ended up with a hard boiled egg that was meant to be soft lol
> and some toasted soldiers (which were kind of useless as I had nothing to dip them into lol)
> and a slice of bacon, another slice of bread, and more fried cherry tomatoes than I could possibly imagine ever eating haha
> and 2 waffles, one with honey on and the other with nutella (but it was only half covered in nutella).
> and a can of shandy lmao
> oh and not one single utensil to eat all this with *giggles*
> 
> and it was all brought to me on a toy-box lid because we haven't got any trays haha
> 
> and d'ya know what? It was really nice :D
> 
> I also got 3 hand-made cards, 1 shop-bought card, and a box of milk tray chocolates

how sweet!! my hubby tried to make me a soft poached egg for the first time, and ended up serving me a quite hard boiled egg with toast cut into strips for dipping. it's the thought that counts!! 
i like how it was served on a toy box lid! :) how resourceful!


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww my nano is not working and I don't know why. It is sad cause it has a lot of photos and songs on it that I don't know how to retrieve. 
I been without internet all day. I finally get online without having DD jump all over me and DH says I was impatient...um no...I been waiting all friggen day. I had to laugh cause I though he was kidding. 
We heard back from the real estate agent finally... apparently the owner liked our application but wants us to move in earlier. I said I would need to check up with our current agent to see if it was do-able. We are not 100% about the house as it is further to drive for DH to go to work etc but we are running out on time. 
The other house we were considering we wont find out about until Tuesday Lunchtime. It is so hard to find something in the time frame we have and some agents are so rude and don't even call you back.
I hope all have a good night and I didn't know it was mothers day...I am fairly sure here in Australia it is the 2nd week in May?


----------



## Libbysmum

motherearth23 said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies. Happy mother's day :D
> 
> I got breakfast in bed and a lie in.
> 
> Bless them, they all tried to help DH apparently. I ended up with a hard boiled egg that was meant to be soft lol
> and some toasted soldiers (which were kind of useless as I had nothing to dip them into lol)
> and a slice of bacon, another slice of bread, and more fried cherry tomatoes than I could possibly imagine ever eating haha
> and 2 waffles, one with honey on and the other with nutella (but it was only half covered in nutella).
> and a can of shandy lmao
> oh and not one single utensil to eat all this with *giggles*
> 
> and it was all brought to me on a toy-box lid because we haven't got any trays haha
> 
> and d'ya know what? It was really nice :D
> 
> I also got 3 hand-made cards, 1 shop-bought card, and a box of milk tray chocolates
> 
> how sweet!! my hubby tried to make me a soft poached egg for the first time, and ended up serving me a quite hard boiled egg with toast cut into strips for dipping. it's the thought that counts!!
> i like how it was served on a toy box lid! :) how resourceful!Click to expand...

I thought you were not supposed to eat soft boiled egg while preggers. Thought it was on the no list of foods to prevent listeria. :wacko:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Libbysmum said:


> motherearth23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies. Happy mother's day :D
> 
> I got breakfast in bed and a lie in.
> 
> Bless them, they all tried to help DH apparently. I ended up with a hard boiled egg that was meant to be soft lol
> and some toasted soldiers (which were kind of useless as I had nothing to dip them into lol)
> and a slice of bacon, another slice of bread, and more fried cherry tomatoes than I could possibly imagine ever eating haha
> and 2 waffles, one with honey on and the other with nutella (but it was only half covered in nutella).
> and a can of shandy lmao
> oh and not one single utensil to eat all this with *giggles*
> 
> and it was all brought to me on a toy-box lid because we haven't got any trays haha
> 
> and d'ya know what? It was really nice :D
> 
> I also got 3 hand-made cards, 1 shop-bought card, and a box of milk tray chocolates
> 
> how sweet!! my hubby tried to make me a soft poached egg for the first time, and ended up serving me a quite hard boiled egg with toast cut into strips for dipping. it's the thought that counts!!
> i like how it was served on a toy box lid! :) how resourceful!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were not supposed to eat soft boiled egg while preggers. Thought it was on the no list of foods to prevent listeria. :wacko:Click to expand...

In england our hens are treated against salmonella the chances of getting it from a runny egg with a lion mark is so slim, you just have to make sure the white is cooked.


----------



## oneandtwo

We wont have a room for baby girl, as she'll be in our room for the first couple of years. We have bought all the clothes she'll need, and my mother is sewing me up a bunch of diapers, after that we are good to go and dont really need anything else!
Edit-today is viability day!! How exciting! Also, ove gained just over 20lbs now :) I'll post s belly pic shortly


----------



## oneandtwo

Heres the belly at.24Weeks :)

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-03-10184211_zps8f552168.jpg


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo - lovely bump. happy V-day!



Libbysmum said:


> I thought you were not supposed to eat soft boiled egg while preggers. Thought it was on the no list of foods to prevent listeria. :wacko:

Yeah but...I don't listen to that to be honest. I've never contracted listeria or food poisoning from eggs in the past 29 years. I'll eat my hat if it happens now ;)
Besides, as Pink Flowers says, the chickens are treated against salmonella anyway.



Just been for my 24 week midwife visit.

Gets into the midwife room at the surgery. There were two midwives in there.

Midwife 1 : "Wow that bump is growing"

Me : "Yeah I guess so" 

Midwife 1 : "Oh maybe it's just your belly band making it look big?"

Me : *takes off belly band*

Midwife 1 : "Oh...no...it's not your band. That is a big bump! Can you lie down over here for me?"

Me : *lies down*

Midwife 1 : *prodding my stomach* "Erm...how big were your previous babies?" *looking kind of startled*

Me : "Lydia was 10-10, Alex was 10-1, and Jason was just over 11lbs"

Midwife 1 : *continues to prod with a slightly shocked expression on her face*

Midwife 2 : (from the other side of the room) "Why? Is it measuring big, Helen?"

Midwife 1 : *nodding slightly manically* "Oh yes, YES, this is definitely big for its gestational age.....very big!
*turning back to me* "Have you had diabetes in your pregnancies before?"

Me : "No. I was checked in my second and third pregnancies for gestational diabetes but it always came back negative."

Midwife 1 : "Well....well....erm....this is....BIG!"

Well gee whizz Einstein I wasn't expecting a tiddler here. What on earth did she expect, given the size of my last three?
Talk about making me feel like a circus freak or something! Dear God.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

One and two happy v day

Alice your post made me giggle. I can't believe they would just talk about you like that in the room though I would have said hi still here :haha: 

Little rant over here my friends sister is sitting In the hospital waiting on her little one to be born. Her water broke (or is leaking) last night however she is only 35 weeks. They said they would rather not induce her for another week to give baby more time to develop they are keeping her to monitor her and baby till its time to Deliver and for whatever reason all she can do is complain about having to stay In the hospital and wanting her baby to hurry up and come out :shock: don't get me wrong I do understand that being stuck in the hospital would suck but really it's only a week! I personally would suck it up if I knew it was best for my baby joy be wishing them out...grrr

Okay end rant. I just had to get it out as I obviously can't and won't say anything to her about it. It just something that frustrates me and makes me sad.


----------



## MissFox

Can't catch up much but hope you ball had a wonderful mothers day!!!! 
I'm 20 weeks today and have my ultrasound Wednesday. Here is my 20 week bump. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130311_094638_226.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper said:


> hope you're all having a lovely weekend ladies. Happy mother's day :D
> 
> I got breakfast in bed and a lie in.
> 
> Bless them, they all tried to help DH apparently. I ended up with a hard boiled egg that was meant to be soft lol
> and some toasted soldiers (which were kind of useless as I had nothing to dip them into lol)
> and a slice of bacon, another slice of bread, and more fried cherry tomatoes than I could possibly imagine ever eating haha
> and 2 waffles, one with honey on and the other with nutella (but it was only half covered in nutella).
> and a can of shandy lmao
> oh and not one single utensil to eat all this with *giggles*
> 
> and it was all brought to me on a toy-box lid because we haven't got any trays haha
> 
> and d'ya know what? It was really nice :D
> 
> I also got 3 hand-made cards, 1 shop-bought card, and a box of milk tray chocolates

Aww, how cute glad you had a good day.


Breadsticks said:


> Sorry I have not been around much! Last week was midterms and I finally had a chance to relax a bit come Friday...nope, instead I got sick :( Spring Break is this week so I should be grateful to not miss work/classes but it sucks to be spending some of it in bed. My kitties are all surrounding me and my dog is "guarding" the door while husband is at work :haha:
> 
> I'm on my phone so sorry I'm not replying to everyone. We had our anatomy scan on Monday and Aisling is developing as she should :) She was very shy with her hands in front of her face and her knees together so they booked me for another ultrasound to confirm girl on April 1st...I certainly didn't argue! :haha:

Hope you feel better soon. Great to hear Aisling is developing well :) x x 



Jsmom5 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Has anyone started getting the babys room ready? I haven't done or bought anything yet, but im thinking we should since our spare room is the game room & exercise room right now. Time to start clearing it out while i have energy now! :). Good thing we can keep the color the same. We are having a boy & the room is already green, a really pretty olive green.
> .

We have sort of decorated the nursery but its part of a on-going house renovation which is progressing very slowly. Yours sounds lovely.



sue_88 said:


> happy mothers day to all UK - and mummy-to-be day.
> 
> I haven't had anybody wish it to me :( which I did expect with being single etc but part of me wished that somebody was thoughtful enough to buy a 'From the Bump' card or something :( made me a little upset, I just hope next year somebody thinks to get me a card.

Aww, happy mothers day :hugs: Hope next year is better for you x x



Libbysmum said:


> Aww my nano is not working and I don't know why. It is sad cause it has a lot of photos and songs on it that I don't know how to retrieve.
> I been without internet all day. I finally get online without having DD jump all over me and DH says I was impatient...um no...I been waiting all friggen day. I had to laugh cause I though he was kidding.
> We heard back from the real estate agent finally... apparently the owner liked our application but wants us to move in earlier. I said I would need to check up with our current agent to see if it was do-able. We are not 100% about the house as it is further to drive for DH to go to work etc but we are running out on time.
> The other house we were considering we wont find out about until Tuesday Lunchtime. It is so hard to find something in the time frame we have and some agents are so rude and don't even call you back.
> I hope all have a good night and I didn't know it was mothers day...I am fairly sure here in Australia it is the 2nd week in May?

Fingers crossed you can get the house sorted out x 



oneandtwo said:


> Heres the belly at.24Weeks :)

Cute pic x 



alicecooper said:
 

> Just been for my 24 week midwife visit.
> 
> Gets into the midwife room at the surgery. There were two midwives in there.
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Wow that bump is growing"
> 
> Me : "Yeah I guess so"
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Oh maybe it's just your belly band making it look big?"
> 
> Me : *takes off belly band*
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Oh...no...it's not your band. That is a big bump! Can you lie down over here for me?"
> 
> Me : *lies down*
> 
> Midwife 1 : *prodding my stomach* "Erm...how big were your previous babies?" *looking kind of startled*
> 
> Me : "Lydia was 10-10, Alex was 10-1, and Jason was just over 11lbs"
> 
> Midwife 1 : *continues to prod with a slightly shocked expression on her face*
> 
> Midwife 2 : (from the other side of the room) "Why? Is it measuring big, Helen?"
> 
> Midwife 1 : *nodding slightly manically* "Oh yes, YES, this is definitely big for its gestational age.....very big!
> *turning back to me* "Have you had diabetes in your pregnancies before?"
> 
> Me : "No. I was checked in my second and third pregnancies for gestational diabetes but it always came back negative."
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Well....well....erm....this is....BIG!"
> 
> Well gee whizz Einstein I wasn't expecting a tiddler here. What on earth did she expect, given the size of my last three?
> Talk about making me feel like a circus freak or something! Dear God.

Wow, did she miss the class on tact or what! Way to make a mum to be feel good about herself!



MissFox said:


> Can't catch up much but hope you ball had a wonderful mothers day!!!!
> I'm 20 weeks today and have my ultrasound Wednesday. Here is my 20 week bump. :thumbup:

Cute bump pic x


----------



## Aaisrie

I got DH to take a pic while Atticus was in the kanga :)
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/E27520F8-49EE-4043-A106-71C53E9ED55D-3711-000001D1D85AC1DA_zpsf3985089.jpg


----------



## sue_88

Aww sweet picture! He's a real cutie!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice omgosh those midwives sure know how to make a pregnant lady feel good! NOT! Proud Army wife...part of me is thinking how nice it would be to have a baby at 35wks! Mine probably should have been induced earlier because of my high blood pressure but we ended up having a spontaneous labour at 40 wks then after hours in pain finally emergency c-section and a giant 9 pounder. Thinking if we had her early she would have been a bit skinnier...lol Right now she is sitting at the table painting and drinking the dirty paint water...gross!
She has started biting...omg she bit me twice today and left bruises it was painful! I don't know why she is doing it. Maybe teething? or just being naughty?


----------



## motherearth23

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo - lovely bump. happy V-day!
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> I thought you were not supposed to eat soft boiled egg while preggers. Thought it was on the no list of foods to prevent listeria. :wacko:
> 
> Yeah but...I don't listen to that to be honest. I've never contracted listeria or food poisoning from eggs in the past 29 years. I'll eat my hat if it happens now ;)
> Besides, as Pink Flowers says, the chickens are treated against salmonella anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Just been for my 24 week midwife visit.
> 
> Gets into the midwife room at the surgery. There were two midwives in there.
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Wow that bump is growing"
> 
> Me : "Yeah I guess so"
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Oh maybe it's just your belly band making it look big?"
> 
> Me : *takes off belly band*
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Oh...no...it's not your band. That is a big bump! Can you lie down over here for me?"
> 
> Me : *lies down*
> 
> Midwife 1 : *prodding my stomach* "Erm...how big were your previous babies?" *looking kind of startled*
> 
> Me : "Lydia was 10-10, Alex was 10-1, and Jason was just over 11lbs"
> 
> Midwife 1 : *continues to prod with a slightly shocked expression on her face*
> 
> Midwife 2 : (from the other side of the room) "Why? Is it measuring big, Helen?"
> 
> Midwife 1 : *nodding slightly manically* "Oh yes, YES, this is definitely big for its gestational age.....very big!
> *turning back to me* "Have you had diabetes in your pregnancies before?"
> 
> Me : "No. I was checked in my second and third pregnancies for gestational diabetes but it always came back negative."
> 
> Midwife 1 : "Well....well....erm....this is....BIG!"
> 
> Well gee whizz Einstein I wasn't expecting a tiddler here. What on earth did she expect, given the size of my last three?
> Talk about making me feel like a circus freak or something! Dear God.Click to expand...

ha! some midwives are really blunt, my midwife blatantly mentioned to me that i had gained more weight than i should have since my last visit. it was only a few pounds more than the "target" weight, and honestly i almost cried because i was feeling very sensitive about my weight as my bump was in that 'in-between' phase of looking pudgy and not quite bumpy yet.. oops :wacko:

how were your birth experiences with those big babes?? :) were they natural/cesaerean? i am just curious because my midwives told me that if baby is over a certain size they won't allow me to use the water tub, which makes me want to lay on the floor and throw a complete temper tantrum. :brat:


----------



## oneandtwo

Eve-what kind of carrier is that, exactly?he looks so comfy back there!!


----------



## Aaisrie

It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libbysmum said:


> Alice omgosh those midwives sure know how to make a pregnant lady feel good! NOT! Proud Army wife...part of me is thinking how nice it would be to have a baby at 35wks! Mine probably should have been induced earlier because of my high blood pressure but we ended up having a spontaneous labour at 40 wks then after hours in pain finally emergency c-section and a giant 9 pounder. Thinking if we had her early she would have been a bit skinnier...lol Right now she is sitting at the table painting and drinking the dirty paint water...gross!
> She has started biting...omg she bit me twice today and left bruises it was painful! I don't know why she is doing it. Maybe teething? or just being naughty?


I can totally appreciate that she is over being pregnant and just wants her baby but even after being told baby's lungs aren't developed she is still wishing baby out :shrug: probably just me being and emotional pregnant woman :haha:
I've been close to the family since high school though and just want the baby to be healthy.

Eww to the dirty paint water :haha: don't you love when they act out. Has she ever bit you before while teething? I would say its probably more acting out. I'm not sure though as dd never had a biting stage. Hopefully I don't jinx myself by saying this :haha:


I have come to the conclusion that insomnia has kicked in for me. It is now 3:48 am and I'm sitting here wide awake even though I'm tired as a dog :cry: on a happy note though its my baby girls Vday :cloud9: :happydance: only 3 short weeks to go till third tri!!!!!


----------



## alicecooper

motherearth23 said:


> how were your birth experiences with those big babes?? :) were they natural/cesaerean? i am just curious because my midwives told me that if baby is over a certain size they won't allow me to use the water tub, which makes me want to lay on the floor and throw a complete temper tantrum. :brat:

All three were birthed vaginally, but DS1 had to have ventouse and forceps because the cord was around his neck.

I have no experience of water tubs. I had inductions (not only were they big, they were all stubborn) so I had the prostin gel, and then the drip.

And I'm a big wuss of course so I had epidurals for all of them :blush:


----------



## Libbysmum

I can feel the little guy jumping about and my pubic bone has been so aching and sore today. I hope it passes. Been down in the dumps a bit today cause we missed out on another house...I just feel like giving up the hunt cause I am tired of the knock backs.
Couldn't be bothered making dinner so opened a can of soup and made toast...better get my act back in gear tomorrow and cook something better!


----------



## Pink Flowers

We are having a boy1


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't want to jinx things BUT I'm not feeling horrendous today and would love it if everyone could pm me their baby's sex and any difference in edd and I'll try and get them all updated!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Aaisrie said:


> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)

Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aaisrie said:


> I don't want to jinx things BUT I'm not feeling horrendous today and would love it if everyone could pm me their baby's sex and any difference in edd and I'll try and get them all updated!!


Done :)


----------



## Aaisrie

oneandtwo said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)
> 
> Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!Click to expand...

To be honest a moby is great for feeding in - I used a stretch wrap to feed both of mine - it can be done in a cradle hold or in an upright hold and tilt them to the side. Ring slings are great BUT they have a much steeper learning curve than that of a stretch or MT.
Do you have a sling library or babywearing group near you that you could go and try out carriers and get hands on advice? I run the sling library here :)


----------



## Aaisrie

ProudArmyWife said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to jinx things BUT I'm not feeling horrendous today and would love it if everyone could pm me their baby's sex and any difference in edd and I'll try and get them all updated!!
> 
> 
> Done :)Click to expand...

I didn't get one from you? :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay I've update the first page from what I can see going through the pages of the thread but no doubt I've missed dates/sexes or people!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aaisrie said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to jinx things BUT I'm not feeling horrendous today and would love it if everyone could pm me their baby's sex and any difference in edd and I'll try and get them all updated!!
> 
> 
> Done :)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get one from you? :(Click to expand...


Hmmm I wonder why. Oh well you have me right on the front page :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

You've got my little girl down but my due date is now the 7th!
THANK YOU for your hard work!


----------



## oneandtwo

Aaisrie said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)
> 
> Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest a moby is great for feeding in - I used a stretch wrap to feed both of mine - it can be done in a cradle hold or in an upright hold and tilt them to the side. Ring slings are great BUT they have a much steeper learning curve than that of a stretch or MT.
> Do you have a sling library or babywearing group near you that you could go and try out carriers and get hands on advice? I run the sling library here :)Click to expand...

There is not a place where I can try various slings, but I am part of a baby wearing group, they are who adviced me to use a ring sling instead of Moby for nursing. I loved my Moby for my son up until 5-6mos old. Then I made the mei tai and loved iy, I could carry my 35lbs son on my back, only problem was my center of gravity cause I didnt weigh much! Lol are you relatively hands free while nursing in the Moby? Is the kanga a brand name, or a type of wrap?


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aaisrie said:


> I got DH to take a pic while Atticus was in the kanga :)

What a cute picture! 

Glad you are feeling better, hope it lasts! 

I dont need updating on the front page, date is still accurate and we are still not sure if it is a boy/girl so may as well stay team yellow. Thanks for your all work in getting the list updated. Anon did have a temporary list that he was updating, so dont know if that is useful to you at all? 




Libbysmum said:


> I can feel the little guy jumping about and my pubic bone has been so aching and sore today. I hope it passes. Been down in the dumps a bit today cause we missed out on another house...I just feel like giving up the hunt cause I am tired of the knock backs.
> Couldn't be bothered making dinner so opened a can of soup and made toast...better get my act back in gear tomorrow and cook something better!

Sorry to hear the house fell through, hopefully you will get the next one :hugs:





Pink Flowers said:


> We are having a boy1

 Congrats on your boy x


----------



## Aaisrie

oneandtwo said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)
> 
> Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest a moby is great for feeding in - I used a stretch wrap to feed both of mine - it can be done in a cradle hold or in an upright hold and tilt them to the side. Ring slings are great BUT they have a much steeper learning curve than that of a stretch or MT.
> Do you have a sling library or babywearing group near you that you could go and try out carriers and get hands on advice? I run the sling library here :)Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a place where I can try various slings, but I am part of a baby wearing group, they are who adviced me to use a ring sling instead of Moby for nursing. I loved my Moby for my son up until 5-6mos old. Then I made the mei tai and loved iy, I could carry my 35lbs son on my back, only problem was my center of gravity cause I didnt weigh much! Lol are you relatively hands free while nursing in the Moby? Is the kanga a brand name, or a type of wrap?Click to expand...

Yes, hands-free except to latch on/off or pop boob in or out. I liked feeding in the cradle hold because it's the way I would hold my babies to feed but obviously everyone is different. I found feeding in an upright hold was great for on the bus or in a restaurant where space was a little more limited? I can still carry my 4yr old in a woven wrap, MT or pod :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay I've updated the front page with all the info I have, please let me know if you've been missed [preferably by pm!] and/or check the front page to see if your info is correct :)


----------



## Libbysmum

We had a fun morning at playgroup with DD. She always loves running around with the other kids. She came home and slept for an hour and a half and is just finishing off some animal cookies. Grandma may come by later this afternoon. It will create a diversion from all the house hunting. I need a break from it all. Tomorrow if it is sunny I want to take DD on a picnic with some other friends. The weather has been random lately. Got my next appointment coming up on Friday. Looking forward to having the DH at home this weekend. YAY!


----------



## alannadee

Aaisrie said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)
> 
> Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest a moby is great for feeding in - I used a stretch wrap to feed both of mine - it can be done in a cradle hold or in an upright hold and tilt them to the side. Ring slings are great BUT they have a much steeper learning curve than that of a stretch or MT.
> Do you have a sling library or babywearing group near you that you could go and try out carriers and get hands on advice? I run the sling library here :)Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a place where I can try various slings, but I am part of a baby wearing group, they are who adviced me to use a ring sling instead of Moby for nursing. I loved my Moby for my son up until 5-6mos old. Then I made the mei tai and loved iy, I could carry my 35lbs son on my back, only problem was my center of gravity cause I didnt weigh much! Lol are you relatively hands free while nursing in the Moby? Is the kanga a brand name, or a type of wrap?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, hands-free except to latch on/off or pop boob in or out. I liked feeding in the cradle hold because it's the way I would hold my babies to feed but obviously everyone is different. I found feeding in an upright hold was great for on the bus or in a restaurant where space was a little more limited? I can still carry my 4yr old in a woven wrap, MT or pod :)Click to expand...

Ive never really thought about slings and thing untill i saw your post, ive found out that there is a 'sling meet' near me. Im quite interested getting one now. 
going to the sling meeting; is it some thing i should do before or after baby is born? Havent a clue where to start! lol


----------



## Libbysmum

There are a lot of baby wearing groups on facebook that you could hook up with that can find useful information even selling/buying second hand slings or carriers.


----------



## JJsmom

Hope everyone is doing well!! I'm having a very hard time adjusting to the time change. Losing an hour of sleep doesn't seem like I should be this tired so I wonder if baby is going through a growth spurt also. Having a very hard time keeping my eyes open at work! Have a great day everyone! can't believe I'm already at 24 weeks!!! It just seems so unreal! Down to 16 weeks left!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

alannadee said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> It's a kanga, a traditional African carrier :) we don't use a pram here, just Babywear :)
> 
> Us too :) so its,like a Moby wrap? Im getting ready to make a ring sling as i've heard they are the easiest to breastfeed in! We already have a Moby and mei tai, but have heard they aren't the easiest for breastfeeding, I never tried it with my kiddo, always took hin out to feed him. Don't think I'll have time for that with this one!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest a moby is great for feeding in - I used a stretch wrap to feed both of mine - it can be done in a cradle hold or in an upright hold and tilt them to the side. Ring slings are great BUT they have a much steeper learning curve than that of a stretch or MT.
> Do you have a sling library or babywearing group near you that you could go and try out carriers and get hands on advice? I run the sling library here :)Click to expand...
> 
> There is not a place where I can try various slings, but I am part of a baby wearing group, they are who adviced me to use a ring sling instead of Moby for nursing. I loved my Moby for my son up until 5-6mos old. Then I made the mei tai and loved iy, I could carry my 35lbs son on my back, only problem was my center of gravity cause I didnt weigh much! Lol are you relatively hands free while nursing in the Moby? Is the kanga a brand name, or a type of wrap?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, hands-free except to latch on/off or pop boob in or out. I liked feeding in the cradle hold because it's the way I would hold my babies to feed but obviously everyone is different. I found feeding in an upright hold was great for on the bus or in a restaurant where space was a little more limited? I can still carry my 4yr old in a woven wrap, MT or pod :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never really thought about slings and thing untill i saw your post, ive found out that there is a 'sling meet' near me. Im quite interested getting one now.
> going to the sling meeting; is it some thing i should do before or after baby is born? Havent a clue where to start! lolClick to expand...

Go before! It will help you get to know everyone without having to focus on a newborn at the same time AND make it less daunting for you. Chances are I know [online] whoever is running the meet as we have groups to keep sling meets and libraries in touch :) We have a number of ladies that come to our meets when they are pregnant to prepare for babywearing and learn what they can. I was still wearing my daughter up until my son was born and will probably be wearing him all the way up until I'm due also!! We don't use a pram at all which saves boot space, encourages breastfeeding AND helps your baby regulate it's temperature, breathing AND heartrate amongst other benefits of babywearing. It also leaves me hands free to cook, clean or look after my other child. I love that I don't have to leave my child to cry [I'm not saying anyone here does!!] to be able to do certain things especially as Atticus was one who never wanted to be put down. He's less clingy as he has gotten older but I think wearing him has given him the confidence to not need me as much, he is secure and knows I'm here when he needs me which means he's quite happy with people he doesn't know!! I could ramble for days about babywearing in case you didn't realise!!


----------



## alicecooper

happy V-Day JJsmom


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Okay maybe some TMI but anyone's else boobs already leaking some kind of fluid? My nipples were crusty so I was wipping it away and there was more fluid. I'm a little confused isn't it to early for this lol


----------



## hopefulhoney

ProudArmyWife said:


> Okay maybe some TMI but anyone's else boobs already leaking some kind of fluid? My nipples were crusty so I was wipping it away and there was more fluid. I'm a little confused isn't it to early for this lol

I have a friend pregnant with her first who started leaking fluid at 23 weeks. She said it was so unexpected but totally normal :) She wears those small flat cotton pads (that one would use for make up removal I guess?) in her bra because she said it could get smelly! :blush:


----------



## oneandtwo

I leat fluid as well, I've expressed colostrum already too. My doc said since I was lactating/breastfeeding when I got pregnant it's very likely instead of drying up my body just changed the production to colostrum!


----------



## alicecooper

ProudArmyWife said:


> Okay maybe some TMI but anyone's else boobs already leaking some kind of fluid? My nipples were crusty so I was wipping it away and there was more fluid. I'm a little confused isn't it to early for this lol

yep though tbh mine have always leaked a little since I was about 18 years old or so. Weird I know considering I never got pregnant until I was 21 the first time round. Just one of those things I guess for me.


----------



## sue_88

I've not leaked any boob fluid yet - I do have a good look daily though at the changes going on in the nipple area - freaky! I half expect one day to start quirting milk!


----------



## abagailb14

24 wks and heartburn is hitting me hard! Here's my V-Day bump :)
 



Attached Files:







24wkbump.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## abagailb14

ProudArmyWife said:


> Okay maybe some TMI but anyone's else boobs already leaking some kind of fluid? My nipples were crusty so I was wipping it away and there was more fluid. I'm a little confused isn't it to early for this lol

It's definately not just you, I've noticed some whitish crust on mine and when squeezed a bit of clear fluid. Freaked out my hubbie when he made them leak during some hanky panky..now he won't get near them during sex lol.:wacko:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I'm not leaking yet, I only leaked when my milk came in with DS1

Lovely bump abagail x


----------



## Breadsticks

I am definitely planning on getting a Moby and we have another carrier, not the sling style. I honestly don't know much about babywearing but we want to, we won't exclusively wear her but I like having the option. I guess it really depends on what we're doing and what we all end up preferring :)

Miss Bellum, thank you! I am starting to feel better but asthma is still getting to me so I'm taking it easy :)

Happy V-day to the ladies who have it 24 weeks recently! And your bumps just keep getting better and better! :D I forgot to take a bump pic this week with not feeling well, hopefully I'll remember to take one a little later so I still have a 23 week one.

Jsmom, we had been working on her room for a while but have now started working on the downstairs. There really isn't anything more we can do in her room at the moment and the downstairs needs a lot of work with all of the rearranging we have done. We also need to work on our room, she will be sleeping in our room at first and it is messy :haha:

Sue, I'm wayyyy late, but happy Mother's Day! :D

Eve, I love the picture of you and Atticus! So sweet! What a handsome little guy :D I am glad you have been feeling better lately :happydance:

ProudArmyWife, I can understand your frustration! I would love for Aisling to come a tad early because I am so anxious to meet her, but never at the cost of her health! I will be happy to meet her when she is ready :) I knew someone who was, to be honest, quite possibly the most annoying pregnant woman in the world. All she did was complain and at one point she wanted her baby to come early (though was at least aware that baby shouldn't come TOO early) and then she was told she had to be induced early and complained that baby wouldn't be born around the due date. :dohh: Happy V-day yesterday and hope you are sleeping better!

Alice, I have a feeling I will be having an epidural too :haha: I would love to birth naturally but I am not opposed to having an epidural if I need/want it.

Libbysmum, my crazy girl has been wild really low too! I have an anterior placenta so I can't feel the kicks in the middle near my belly button at all, but I constantly feel punching in my pubic bone. I'm sorry the house search has been so exhausting! I hope you find something perfect very soon :)

Pink Flowers, congrats on the little boy!! :happydance:

JJsmom, I hear you on losing an hour! I am lucky and have the week off, but I have been sleeping a lot and feel like I just can't catch up. Congrats on your V-day! :happydance:

MissFox, how did your ultrasound go today? :D

I have had leaky boobs for ages now :haha: But just the past couple of weeks it has been a lot more coming out. I mean, it's not THAT much I guess but it is definitely enough to notice. I'm thinking I may need to get breast pads soon :wacko: Nothing embarrassing yet so I guess that's good lol, though I have been a bit paranoid lately!

I am feeling a bit better today. My husband gets off work in a couple of hours and we are going to a friend's house for a bit. I feel bad because we haven't done much with his friends lately, they like to go out to bars and such a lot, so a night in and games should be fun. It will be a nice break from cleaning/organizing. I really want to get rid of a lot of the things we don't use anymore that is just cluttering up the house.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

No leaking here (yet!) so another thing to look forward to! 

Nothing really happening here at all, I can feel occasional movements but nothing that can be felt from the outside. 



JJsmom said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!! I'm having a very hard time adjusting to the time change. Losing an hour of sleep doesn't seem like I should be this tired so I wonder if baby is going through a growth spurt also. Having a very hard time keeping my eyes open at work! Have a great day everyone! can't believe I'm already at 24 weeks!!! It just seems so unreal! Down to 16 weeks left!!!!

Happy V day! I sympathise, I hate it when the clocks go forward over here. 



abagailb14 said:


> 24 wks and heartburn is hitting me hard! Here's my V-Day bump :)

Happy V day - cute bump pic x


----------



## alicecooper

abagail happy v-day for yesterday :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Alana I was having severe heart burn problems real bad I was vomiting and getting hardly no sleep and a friend recommended I get Zantac medicine from the Doctors. I was taking Mylanta but it gave me the runs. Since taking it I haven't vomited once and had better sleep at night.


----------



## MissFox

Wanted to share
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130313_133449_734.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pink Flowers

awww congrats Mrs Fox


OMG i have done baby shopping list, looking a carriers/wraps/slings now as I want one to make house work and getting out on trains easier, but still use pram as well. And now I am looking at amber necklaces!


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats, Miss Fox! :happydance: Your daughter is too cute!


----------



## alicecooper

how much weight have you all put on?

I'm up by 22lbs so far. It's freaking me out!


----------



## sue_88

Congrats MissFox!


I'm up 8lb so far!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am worried I am a kilo under the weight I was when I got bfp!


----------



## myra

alicecooper said:


> how much weight have you all put on?
> 
> I'm up by 22lbs so far. It's freaking me out!

I got anxious when I found out I'd put on 30lbs already. Clearly I'm only going to keep going up but I feel better after meeting with a nutritionist last month. Since I've incorporated her suggestions (mostly adding in more protein, even easy things like adding trail mix to my cereal) , I've only put on 1 lb in a month. Granted I was in the hospital for a 3 days last week after not being able to eat for 3 days (no appetite and everything I ate/drank had me running to the bathroom within 30 min)- but even not counting that I guess I just put on 1 lb in 3 weeks, so I'm starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## MissFox

I'm just creeping back to prepreg weight. About .5 lb off now


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad to know I'm not the only one with the leaking. It just kinda threw me off cause I didn't start leaking fluid with dd till like 33-35 weeks so it just seemed way early. 

Congrats to ladies hitting there v day so exciting we have made it this far.in just a short time we will be in our final trimester :happydance:

Missfox congrats on your pink bump! Adorable picture :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I haven't gained as much as I did with DD but still had not got back to my pre preg weight when we got pregnant again... Pre preg weight (before DD) was 65kg right now I am at about 73 kg's which sounds a lot but before I got pregnant with this one I was about 69-70kg so really only gained roughly 3 or 4 kg. Not sure if that is good or average or not...I don't really care as long as my blood pressure is not high and I don't get the odema swelling like I did last time I will be happy.


----------



## JJsmom

Abigail, love the bump pic!!! Congrats on v-day!

Thanks ladies, I just can't believe we are getting so close to third trimester!! It's crazy!

I haven't started to leak yet but keep checking to make sure! I might have to go grab a pack of nursing pads just in case I start leaking! I'd hate to have a stain on a shirt while at work...would be very awkward! 

As far as weight gain, not sure yet. Will find out next week! As of last doc appt 3 weeks ago I was still down 1 pound. I'm afraid to go in and see how much I've gained! I need to start exercising more! LOL!


----------



## dove830

I'm up 6 lbs, but I lost 9 lbs with that horrible, neverending flu, so 15 really, I suppose. I can feel each one of those pounds too....every time I have to go upstairs, I curse them. I even find that walking my daughter to school (7 mins away) is getting harder and I have to walk slower :dohh:


----------



## oneandtwo

Alice-im up 20-23lbs depending on the time of day LOL.


----------



## Breadsticks

I weigh myself every Monday just to keep track for myself (dr weighs me but doesn't say much more than if it is a healthy gain so far). As of this week, I am up 7 lbs :)


----------



## alicecooper

Isn't it strange how we vary so much with how much weight we have all put on? I'm glad to hear some people have put on a similar amount to me though.

Was funny earlier, I was watching Being Human with DH and the dog was lying with her head on my belly, and baby kept kicking her in the head lol. Poor Fluffy kept shifting her head around to find a spot on my belly for it where she wouldn't be booted! I don't think she had a clue what was going on lol.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

alicecooper said:


> how much weight have you all put on?
> 
> I'm up by 22lbs so far. It's freaking me out!



I'm up probably about 10-12lbs I would say. I will know a for sure number next Friday after my appointment :)


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like ive missed so much!! its hard for me to get on everyday now that i can't use the internet for personal use at work anymore :haha:

congrats to those that found out gender and those that made it to vday that's so exciting!!

eve i'm glad you are feeling better!!!

afm i feel like this pregnancy is going by much faster than my first.. i'm not sure if it's because i was preparing for my first from like 12 weeks on and this time i'm not in much of a hurry since i won't need to buy much. also i've been sick so much i don't feel like doing anything that i dont absolutely have to do!

my "morning sickness" came back again today..i thought i was doing pretty good cuz i haven't felt sick in over a week but i barely made it through the work day. with it being a new a job i cant chance missing work so i sucked it up and came home and just collapsed on the couch and haven't moved much since! two more days then its the weekend!!!


----------



## motherearth23

alicecooper said:


> Isn't it strange how we vary so much with how much weight we have all put on? I'm glad to hear some people have put on a similar amount to me though.
> 
> Was funny earlier, I was watching Being Human with DH and the dog was lying with her head on my belly, and baby kept kicking her in the head lol. Poor Fluffy kept shifting her head around to find a spot on my belly for it where she wouldn't be booted! I don't think she had a clue what was going on lol.

my best friend is in her third trimester and she told me she's only gained 10 pounds altogether.... i couldn't help laughing. 
when i weighed myself at the end of my first tri, i was 175. at my 20 week check up i weighed in at 192. so almost 20 lbs total.... it's funny how different we all are! i also have had no vomiting at all this whole pregnancy... and no weight loss in the first tri from morning sickness or related issues. i've just been eating and eating and eating!


----------



## Libbysmum

Okay everyone I saw 2 houses today with DD in tow...poor kid gets tired of being in the car and was saying "play" in hope I may stop at a playground. She did play all morning at the park with some friends so isn't too hard done by. Anyhow one house was advertised as 3 bedroom...nope...got there and discovered it was a 2 bedroom with an enclosed sunroom that they were calling the 3rd bedroom...whatevs! So didn't bother getting an application but the 2nd house I saw would be great - it is on a corner block, has built in robes in all bedrooms and there is a fence so DD can play outdoors if she wanted and has a shed for DH's mower etc and a multipurpose type room next to the laundry that could be used as a rumpus or playroom for her...There were a lot of other people viewing it but I am really hoping we get it! I told the agent that I am tired of the run around that we have had looking so am hoping that we have a good chance with this one. Got my hospital appointment tomorrow morning then will drop in the application...praying that will be the end of our searching :) frazzled! I am sorry for going on about it lately...I am sure you all get sick of reading my vents.


----------



## DusknDawn84

Can I join too please? I'm due on the 24th July with my first.


----------



## JJsmom

libbysmum, good luck with the house!! Hopefully you can get it and be done with the house hunt!!

DusknDawn, welcome and congrats!!! 

I usually weigh myself every Saturday as soon as I wake up. I decided to see last night what I weighed after eating pizza...NOT GOOD! LOL!!!


----------



## alicecooper

Libbysmum - course we're not sick of hearing about it! House hunting is both exciting and stressful at the same time x

Dawn - welcome :)

JJsmom - haha never weigh yourself after pizza


----------



## oneandtwo

I love cinnamon rolls!!! I baked a batch yesterday, and have eaten 4 already. And they are BIG! Sent a dozen to work with dh yesterday, his boss stole the whole pan so he had tk steal it back. Poor hubby still disnt get one! Everyone gobbled them up before he had a chance to take a break for one. Its a good thing I have more at home, im tempted to just cinnamon rolls all day!!

On an unrelated note, im totally irked with my sister. The one I already knew was probably not going to make it for my birth, but she'll come after. But my other sister who I thought for aure I could count on, especially since I drove 12+ hrs to get to her when she thought she was in labor, stayed with her and was there for delivery and a week after I cooked, clean, everything! Well she's decided her and her on again off again boyfriend need a vacation so shes either going to use her time.off that she has acquired at work to take the trip, or she's going to actually go on vacation when im giving birth and come later. She even suggested I get an induction so she could plan her summer! I may just be overly emotional about it, but holy offensive. I guess I'll just continue planning on doing it alone, as that seems like it'll be the least stressful at the moment. Im not even sure why I keep bothering to ask them how things are going in terms of coming out here.

Oh guess what?! My mom is sewing me diapers!!! Shes.going to make me dozens of pocket diapers im so stoked! Im going to sew up inserts but hopefully, the total cost of each diaper including inserts will be around $3-4!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, I hear you! It is crazy to see how we all gain and show differently. With this being my first, I am also curious to see if I gain a lot more in 3rd tri. Though I guess technically I lost 10 lbs in 1st tri so I've actually gained 17 lbs in 2nd with a net gain of 7.

tlh, sorry your morning sickness is acting up again! :( I hope you feel better and are able to have a nice, relaxing weekend!

motherearth, I am glad to hear that you didn't have any vomiting!

Libbysmum, I hope the house works out! I definitely don't get sick of hearing about it, I just hope you find the perfect home :)

Welcome, DusknDawn! :flower:

JJsmom, hahaha, I am not that brave!

Oneandtwo, cinnamon rolls sound so good! We went to a local donut shop and I'm pretty sure I had 7 :haha: Wow, I would be so annoyed too! To try to plan your baby's birth around her vacation schedule? Geez...

As for me, my husband and I had a lot of fun last night at his friend's house! Met some new people, played games, and had delicious beef kabobs :D We ended up staying out a lot later than expected but I didn't want to make him leave because he doesn't see them often and I knew I could sleep in today. I did get very annoyed with this one girl there, she is dating a different friend that came along and she was so rude! Completely ignored everyone, literally walked in and sat down on the chair right next to the sliding glass door (we all came in that way because they were grilling). She never said hi to anyone, I personally had never met her but I'm friends with her boyfriend so I waved from the other end of the room, he said hi and she just glared :shrug: She didn't play any games, eat any food, or speak to anyone (including her boyfriend)...she just sat with her face in her phone all pissed-off looking. Ugh, sorry for the rant but it really annoyed me, I'm pretty shy so I get that but I would NEVER be so rude to others! :nope:

After we left, we stopped at the grocery store and got a cheesecake lol I had really wanted one :) My poor husband is getting sick though, sounds like exactly what I just had. The good news is that what I had wasn't so bad, mostly just the fact that it triggered my asthma, which he doesn't have. So I'm hoping he isn't feeling too bad.


----------



## Mama_noni

I found out yesterday that I'm team blue! X


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats on your little prince Mama_noni! :)


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> Okay everyone I saw 2 houses today with DD in tow...poor kid gets tired of being in the car and was saying "play" in hope I may stop at a playground. She did play all morning at the park with some friends so isn't too hard done by. Anyhow one house was advertised as 3 bedroom...nope...got there and discovered it was a 2 bedroom with an enclosed sunroom that they were calling the 3rd bedroom...whatevs! So didn't bother getting an application but the 2nd house I saw would be great - it is on a corner block, has built in robes in all bedrooms and there is a fence so DD can play outdoors if she wanted and has a shed for DH's mower etc and a multipurpose type room next to the laundry that could be used as a rumpus or playroom for her...There were a lot of other people viewing it but I am really hoping we get it! I told the agent that I am tired of the run around that we have had looking so am hoping that we have a good chance with this one. Got my hospital appointment tomorrow morning then will drop in the application...praying that will be the end of our searching :) frazzled! I am sorry for going on about it lately...I am sure you all get sick of reading my vents.

are you looking to rent or buy? regardless i hope you get it!! house hunting is a pain! we were lucky and had our house given to us for free through a foundation that supports wounded military so we didn't even see our house until we moved in! luckily it is a huge house with plenty of room for a growing family so we were def blessed!!



oneandtwo said:


> I love cinnamon rolls!!! I baked a batch yesterday, and have eaten 4 already. And they are BIG! Sent a dozen to work with dh yesterday, his boss stole the whole pan so he had tk steal it back. Poor hubby still disnt get one! Everyone gobbled them up before he had a chance to take a break for one. Its a good thing I have more at home, im tempted to just cinnamon rolls all day!!
> 
> On an unrelated note, im totally irked with my sister. The one I already knew was probably not going to make it for my birth, but she'll come after. But my other sister who I thought for aure I could count on, especially since I drove 12+ hrs to get to her when she thought she was in labor, stayed with her and was there for delivery and a week after I cooked, clean, everything! Well she's decided her and her on again off again boyfriend need a vacation so shes either going to use her time.off that she has acquired at work to take the trip, or she's going to actually go on vacation when im giving birth and come later. She even suggested I get an induction so she could plan her summer! I may just be overly emotional about it, but holy offensive. I guess I'll just continue planning on doing it alone, as that seems like it'll be the least stressful at the moment. Im not even sure why I keep bothering to ask them how things are going in terms of coming out here.
> 
> Oh guess what?! My mom is sewing me diapers!!! Shes.going to make me dozens of pocket diapers im so stoked! Im going to sew up inserts but hopefully, the total cost of each diaper including inserts will be around $3-4!!!

cinnamon rolls sound amazing!!! 

regarding your sisters i'm sorry you are going through all that!! my sister and me have been having issues because she is three years older and upset that i already have started a family and she hasnt. she thinks that i can still go out late and bring my daughter and doesn't understand she has a bedtime and i've been sick a lot this pregnancy and dont feel like doing anything so she's mad at me all the time and doesn't want to be a part of anything and doesn't even want to go to my baby shower!!



Mama_noni said:


> I found out yesterday that I'm team blue! X

congrats on your blue bump!!

afm im feeling much better today thankfully! i'm ready for tomorrow to be over though so its the weekend and tomorrow we're supposed to have an actualy nice day which we havent had in awhile :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on your blue bump!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Found out yesterday we are having a little girl!


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo, I would be upset about her request as well! That's crazy that she ask you to have a scheduled induction just for her schedule!! Sorry you have to go through that! Hopefully things will get better for you!! :hugs:

Congrats on the new pink and blue bumps!!

breadsticks, maybe she was having a bad day. Maybe they had an argument before coming in or maybe something happened to just her and she wasn't in the best mood. At least you had fun at their house!!!

Here is my 24 week bump!! I'm finally looking more pregnant than fat! YAY!! LOL! Finally rounding out.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## motherearth23

oneandtwo said:


> Oh guess what?! My mom is sewing me diapers!!! Shes.going to make me dozens of pocket diapers im so stoked! Im going to sew up inserts but hopefully, the total cost of each diaper including inserts will be around $3-4!!!

that's awesome! does she follow a pattern?? my grandmother loves to sew and would make me some pocket diapers in an instant if i gave her a pattern.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes we are renting... I would love to own our own home- renting isn't fun. We decided to make a start on packing some things we rarely use to get a head start for our eventual move. I went to check on DD who I thought was happy watching kids shows on TV to find she has redecorated our lounge floor with unraveling two rolls of toilet paper! LOL!
Packed away some of the 'good' china cups, plates, bowls etc. Not that they are that priceless as we got them at a garage sale really cheap but they are the only nice ones we own. I told DH it was fragile chinaware and so he goes lays it down on its side by the window. I just hope DD doesn't think it's a step! DH is home helping me for the entire weekend. He has been invited to a friends to watch a football game tonight so I won't have to cook him dinner. I just hope he doesn't end up with a giant hang over tomorrow or he won't be much help at all.


----------



## oneandtwo

motherearth23 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> Oh guess what?! My mom is sewing me diapers!!! Shes.going to make me dozens of pocket diapers im so stoked! Im going to sew up inserts but hopefully, the total cost of each diaper including inserts will be around $3-4!!!
> 
> that's awesome! does she follow a pattern?? my grandmother loves to sew and would make me some pocket diapers in an instant if i gave her a pattern.Click to expand...

Yes, I bought her a pattern online! It has a huge amount of different types of diapers for $10 she says after she gets the hang of it she wants to make her own! 

This is the one she is using!
https://www.darlingdiapers.com/buyddu.html


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone paid for a 3d/4d ultrasound yet? Of course I'm dying to have one but dh says it's a waste of money and I can see her in 3d all I want after shes born..men are so dumb sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My doctors office won't do one until 32 weeks or so. We are thinking about it since we did it with dd but it didnt work so well with her because she was stubborn :dohh: so not sure if we will this time or not. Although I know I would def love to see her cute little face again :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wanted to share my 24 week bump (a few days late :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sue_88

I'm not having a 4D scan. I had a 4D peek at my 18w private gender scan but given that I already know everything there is about my little girl I'm going to keep what she looks like a little secret :) x


----------



## oneandtwo

We had a 3d sneak peek at 15 wks at the doctors office did one at 19wks. I may get another done after dh deploys and send him the video of her. Not sure of that though. I didnt have one with my first three so im not dying to get another now that we know gender and have seen her before :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all hope everyone is well. 

Got told by my boss today that I was looking exceptionally pregnant today! Guess that means the bump is getting a lot bigger! 




MissFox said:


> Wanted to share

Cute pix, congrats on your little girl x x 



Pink Flowers said:


> awww congrats Mrs Fox
> 
> 
> OMG i have done baby shopping list, looking a carriers/wraps/slings now as I want one to make house work and getting out on trains easier, but still use pram as well. And now I am looking at amber necklaces!

I have a list of things to get, but I am hoping to pick up some bargains in the Easter sales. Hope you found a pretty necklace. 



alicecooper said:


> how much weight have you all put on?
> 
> I'm up by 22lbs so far. It's freaking me out!

I have no idea about weight, I am happier not knowing! I know I am putting on weight but I eat quite sensibly & exercise so I think I am pretty healthy overall. 



alicecooper said:


> Isn't it strange how we vary so much with how much weight we have all put on? I'm glad to hear some people have put on a similar amount to me though.
> 
> Was funny earlier, I was watching Being Human with DH and the dog was lying with her head on my belly, and baby kept kicking her in the head lol. Poor Fluffy kept shifting her head around to find a spot on my belly for it where she wouldn't be booted! I don't think she had a clue what was going on lol.

Poor dog! I think it will be funny when I can feel LO from the outside, I can see the same thing happening with our cats! 



tlh97990 said:


> i feel like ive missed so much!! its hard for me to get on everyday now that i can't use the internet for personal use at work anymore :haha:
> 
> 
> afm i feel like this pregnancy is going by much faster than my first.. i'm not sure if it's because i was preparing for my first from like 12 weeks on and this time i'm not in much of a hurry since i won't need to buy much. also i've been sick so much i don't feel like doing anything that i dont absolutely have to do!
> 
> my "morning sickness" came back again today..i thought i was doing pretty good cuz i haven't felt sick in over a week but i barely made it through the work day. with it being a new a job i cant chance missing work so i sucked it up and came home and just collapsed on the couch and haven't moved much since! two more days then its the weekend!!!

Hope the sickness doesnt last long. Enjoy your weekend, hope you get to catch up on your rest. 



Libbysmum said:


> Okay everyone I saw 2 houses today with DD in tow...poor kid gets tired of being in the car and was saying "play" in hope I may stop at a playground. She did play all morning at the park with some friends so isn't too hard done by. Anyhow one house was advertised as 3 bedroom...nope...got there and discovered it was a 2 bedroom with an enclosed sunroom that they were calling the 3rd bedroom...whatevs! So didn't bother getting an application but the 2nd house I saw would be great - it is on a corner block, has built in robes in all bedrooms and there is a fence so DD can play outdoors if she wanted and has a shed for DH's mower etc and a multipurpose type room next to the laundry that could be used as a rumpus or playroom for her...There were a lot of other people viewing it but I am really hoping we get it! I told the agent that I am tired of the run around that we have had looking so am hoping that we have a good chance with this one. Got my hospital appointment tomorrow morning then will drop in the application...praying that will be the end of our searching :) frazzled! I am sorry for going on about it lately...I am sure you all get sick of reading my vents.

Fingers crossed for you, hope you get it x 



DusknDawn84 said:


> Can I join too please? I'm due on the 24th July with my first.

Welcome & congratulations on your little one x x



Breadsticks said:


> As for me, my husband and I had a lot of fun last night at his friend's house! Met some new people, played games, and had delicious beef kabobs :D We ended up staying out a lot later than expected but I didn't want to make him leave because he doesn't see them often and I knew I could sleep in today. I did get very annoyed with this one girl there, she is dating a different friend that came along and she was so rude! Completely ignored everyone, literally walked in and sat down on the chair right next to the sliding glass door (we all came in that way because they were grilling). She never said hi to anyone, I personally had never met her but I'm friends with her boyfriend so I waved from the other end of the room, he said hi and she just glared :shrug: She didn't play any games, eat any food, or speak to anyone (including her boyfriend)...she just sat with her face in her phone all pissed-off looking. Ugh, sorry for the rant but it really annoyed me, I'm pretty shy so I get that but I would NEVER be so rude to others! :nope:
> 
> After we left, we stopped at the grocery store and got a cheesecake lol I had really wanted one :) My poor husband is getting sick though, sounds like exactly what I just had. The good news is that what I had wasn't so bad, mostly just the fact that it triggered my asthma, which he doesn't have. So I'm hoping he isn't feeling too bad.

Sounds like a good night, apart from the rude girl. I understand people can be shy but like you say, it doesn't help to be rude. Cheesecake is great, I wish I had some!. 



Mama_noni said:


> I found out yesterday that I'm team blue! X

Congrats on your little boy :) x x 



Vankiwi said:


> Found out yesterday we are having a little girl!

Congrats on your little girl :) x x 



JJsmom said:


> Here is my 24 week bump!! I'm finally looking more pregnant than fat! YAY!! LOL! Finally rounding out.

Cute bump pic x x



abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone paid for a 3d/4d ultrasound yet? Of course I'm dying to have one but dh says it's a waste of money and I can see her in 3d all I want after shes born..men are so dumb sometimes! :wacko:

I personally wouldn't, but I don't really like the 3D/4D pictures. I think if you like them, you should go for it. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Wanted to share my 24 week bump (a few days late :haha:)

Cute bump pic x x


----------



## Libbysmum

We had our hospital visit yesterday. Measured exactly 24 weeks. They took a blood test and urine sample and said they would let me know if anything came back irregular and if I hear nothing assume all is okay and I can get the result at my next appointment. Was great to hear the hb again. I also called up a student midwife they can come to your appointments with you and birth if you choose and I thought it sounded great. I am meeting her for a coffee and chat to get to know each other to see if it gels and if I don't feel comfortable I can always tell her it isn't working out. It gives them experience for their training too so it sounds like a win win situation. DH is happy for me to get one so that makes life easier.


----------



## sue_88

Libbysmum said:


> We had our hospital visit yesterday. Measured exactly 24 weeks. They took a blood test and urine sample and said they would let me know if anything came back irregular and if I hear nothing assume all is okay and I can get the result at my next appointment. Was great to hear the hb again. I also called up a student midwife they can come to your appointments with you and birth if you choose and I thought it sounded great. I am meeting her for a coffee and chat to get to know each other to see if it gels and if I don't feel comfortable I can always tell her it isn't working out. It gives them experience for their training too so it sounds like a win win situation. DH is happy for me to get one so that makes life easier.

That is a great idea.

My little sister is in University doing a nursing degree and she will have a paed/midwifery part of her course & has to draw on real life experiences so I am letting her be at Millie's birth so she can use that!

I think it's fab to allow students to be as hands on as possible.


----------



## JJsmom

I was going to do the 3d/4d ultrasound but honestly, the $120 can go to towards my wedding. We are down to 10 weeks until our wedding and we still have so much to pay for! I've paid for half of it already and I'm waiting for OH to come up with his half. Only thing is that he hasn't lost all the weight for the military to sign up which he was counting on by now and his bank wont give him a loan either because he cosigned for my car and they say with his truck and my car payments he can't afford a loan. But he doesn't pay the car payment, I do. So I got really stressed yesterday and he says not to worry but I am trying to figure out where he is going to pull $3k out of his rear in just a matter of a couple weeks when everything has to be paid for. (He's a procrastinator which is why he hasn't lost the weight he was supposed to by now). I know it will turn out perfect but I hate when things come undone that I have already counted on!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJ'S my DH and I were just discussing 3d/4d ultrasound as we had one with DD and we are worried our son is going to say "why don't I have one of those?" when DD is watching her DVD. It is a real shame but totally get you about wedding expenses. We had a low budget wedding and at our reception I was relying on my dad to pay for it as we didn't have the $ really was annoyed as my dad wrote a cheque to us instead of the venue so we had to then turn around and use our honeymoon savings to pay for the venue until we had a chance to cash the cheque and deposit the money back into our account. Not ideal but we had no other option.
All the best for your big day...:)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Libbysmum! Sorry your wedding didn't go as planned. I'm hoping that he hears good news today from his bank. Otherwise he will have to check with his mom. I'm going for a tasting today of BBQ pulled pork and good down home food with it. I was going to do this food myself but my planner said it would be too much added stress on me if I chose to do the food. Making me very hungry thinking about it! LOL! 

Well ladies, I started leaking colostrum last night!! I can't wait to see my little man when he is fully done baking!


----------



## alicecooper

anybody else getting mega backache? 

25+2 bump pic



sorry I haven't had chance to catch up on the thread. I've been working on DD's easter egg competition entry for school pretty much all day!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

not really getting backache yet but getting that omg i cant breath feeling and have started getting braxton hicks...booo :(


----------



## alicecooper

ProudArmyWife said:


> not really getting backache yet but getting that omg i cant breath feeling and have started getting braxton hicks...booo :(

aye I've been getting braxton hicks too. I don't mind them so much, I just find them to be a peculiar feeling (even though I'm used to them from previous pregnancies, it still feels weird, if you know what I mean).


----------



## tlh97990

i didn't get a 3d/4d ultrasound with my dd mainly because nowhere near where we lived offer them but my doctors office does an ultrasound at 36 weeks "to check position and size of baby" so they can get away with billing insurance for it instead of the patient and they said they do 3d/4d ultrasounds for free during that one. i'm kind of excited to see how it turns out since i didn't get it done with my daughter.

regarding the wedding sorry your stressing out about it hopefully you get good news!! me and my husband got married a couple months after having my daughter and we couldn't see spending money on a wedding when we could use that money towards her so we had a friend that is an ordained minister come to our house with my parents and my sister and he married us in my living room! it was perfect for us!!!


----------



## tlh97990

afm i received a letter today from old employer asking me to fill out an exit survey regarding my employment with them. so of course i was brutally honest and at the end it asked me for boss's name and said if i gave it the information would be given to her boss..it kind of made me feel good to know she may be reprimanded for a second time!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Yes, ive been getting a lot of back pain, I think its due to the contractions tho. My back aches so bad by the time I lay down for night.


----------



## motherearth23

OH and I just officially decided on a name. We had been bouncing back and forth. Then finally we decided to go with the first name we had both agreed on, and a middle name that OH had picked out. 

We are naming our child Samson Isaac Moore. 

It was the best feeling in the world when I realized that was the perfect name for him. I started crying after looking up the name meanings. Samson means bright sun, sun child, or 'second time around'. When I read that last part I burst out in tears because my first pregnancy was a m/c at 10 weeks, and after I lost that baby I begged and prayed that he/she would return to me someday. Sun child is awesome because he is due in July, which I'm sure will be a sunny month. 

Isaac simply means laughter, which is something that I hope my child's life is filled with.

The pic below is of my bump today, at 22 and a half weeks. <3
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2013-03-16 at 21.44 #2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Libbysmum

My pain is in my pubic area mainly and on left side.
Been craving milk, icecream and yogurt lately


----------



## Miss Bellum

I seem to be fairly lucky at the moment - no backache yet! I'm sure it will catch up with me sooner or later though. I do get out of breath quicker though, I've started noticing on the walk to work that just going up a small hill gets me out of breath. Makes feel really unfit :(


----------



## Libbysmum

DD is sick...poor girl has been coughing all day and was a bit off her food. All she wants is cheese...probably the cheese is making the coughing worse? I put some eucalyptus steam in her room tonight to hopefully make breathing easier for her. 
Miss Bellum...I hear you there. We have stairs to climb on our house and I get puffed walking up and down to the laundry and back.


----------



## oneandtwo

Miss Bellum said:


> I seem to be fairly lucky at the moment - no backache yet! I'm sure it will catch up with me sooner or later though. I do get out of breath quicker though, I've started noticing on the walk to work that just going up a small hill gets me out of breath. Makes feel really unfit :(

Ive been very out of breath as well. I usually am completely winded by the time I get up our stairs. I try so hard to avoid going up them for no reason! I can't comfortably bend over to pick up things off the floor either, my boys have been so helpful and help me pick up by handing up things on the floor so I can put them away!


----------



## JJsmom

I've been feeling out of breath a lot more lately too! It's driving me nuts! I had to run around work so much on Friday that I woke up yesterday with my thighs hurting so bad from working them so much! LOL! I really need to get more walking in but the weather is so up and down it drives me crazy! It's 70 one day and the next we're getting snow! I was in a t-shirt yesterday and today while we're out shopping it started snowing major snow flakes and it's hard to get out and do anything!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!! It wasn't fair!! I went to bed and woke up being pinched by both DS and OH!!!!! I was like what the heck?!?! I hadn't even had a chance to get up and get dressed! LOL!


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom, I'm sorry you are dealing with stress with the wedding! Like you said, it will all work out and it will be perfect :) I hope you enjoyed your food tasting! Yay colostrum! :haha:

Alice, good luck with your daughter's Easter Egg Competition! I am definitely having problems with my back but I have issues with it regardless of pregnancy so it's really not a shock. It is my upper back that is all messed up so that hurts the worst. I never have low back pain but pregnancy is changing that :haha: Hope your back feels better!

ProudArmyWife, I'm sorry you are having difficulty breathing! I am having breathing problems as well, it is mostly from asthma and it seems it is getting worse as I get further along, as well as being severely allergic to my dog :nope: I do not know what Braxton-Hicks feel like, so I suppose I have no had any! :thumbup:

tlh, I don't know if we'll do a 3D/4D ultrasound but that is so cool that your clinic does it! I would like to but we haven't decided fully yet. If we do, we'd probably do it in May sometime...not sure. Your wedding sounds beautiful, I love small, intimate weddings :) We only had family (and friends who we consider family) at ours and it was very nice. LOVE that you filled out the exit survey! Take that, horrible ex-boss! :happydance:

Oneandtwo, I hope your pain eases! :flower:

MotherEarth, beautiful bump! And I just adore the name you and your OH picked! It is so perfect :)

Libbysmum, that sounds painful! I hope it goes away soon! I have been wanting a lot more ice cream that usual myself, I normally am not a big fan but I could have a milkshake every day if I let myself :haha: I've been taking calcium chews and that seems to help. I hope your daughter feels better soon!

Miss Bellum, fingers crossed the pain stays away! :thumbup:

Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies! :happydance: This is my first St. Patrick's Day in a long time that I didn't have some (lots of) whiskey :haha: I'm Irish and used to Irish dance so it's usually a day of lots of celebration. But this year is low-key, just going to stay in and watch some college basketball. My husband did not sleep at all last night so I'm guessing when he gets home from work he'll just want to rest. Thankfully he has off work tomorrow so he can sleep a ton to catch up. 

Yesterday was OK, we watched my favorite college basketball team (sadly we lost) and afterwards went to the mall just to get out of the house. I've been really stressed out about our dog (What would you do? (Dog and Asthma) so it was nice to get fresh air and get our minds off things a bit.

Before we left, I saw my 17 year old cousin had posted a video of him going from about 20 to 100mph in someone's car...I don't know whose because he just recently totaled his parent's car. I don't get along well with that side of the family (my step-dad's family, my step-dad and I don't get along the greatest, we are civil and he likes to talk sports with me but that's about it). My mom doesn't get along with them either, honestly I feel so bad for her having such terrible in-laws :( Anyway, he's my cousin and I don't want him to get hurt (or hurt someone else) so I emailed the info to my step-dad. He was actually very good about it, he didn't get mad at me or anything. I also forwarded it to my mom but told her that I don't think she should say anything since his family doesn't treat her well and probably wouldn't believe it coming from her. I'm guessing the family knows now, the video has been taken off his page and my mom made a status about difficult in-laws. :dohh: I should also say, his parents/grandma covered the accident up (the one that totaled his parent's car) by saying that he was "only going under the speed limit of 30mph" and "a deer caused the accident"...obvious lies based on where the accident happened. They do this stuff with him, he screws up and they cover it up. I'm honestly terrified of him hurting himself because they won't discipline him (he's not an unruly, rebellious kid either...they just NEVER discipline him so he does what he wants). I know I did the right thing by letting an adult near him know (we live in a different state and he and I aren't close enough for him to listen to my warnings of driving so recklessly) but it seems my mom is paying the price for it. :nope: I almost wish I hadn't told her but I felt she needed to know because I don't think she'd want my little brother (11 years old) EVER in the car with him knowing this information!

On a happier note, we ended up getting an exercise ball while we were out. I'm excited to give it a try! We had started our daily workouts up again before we both got sick so I want to get back to doing those again too.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks said:


> ProudArmyWife, I'm sorry you are having difficulty breathing! I am having breathing problems as well, it is mostly from asthma and it seems it is getting worse as I get further along, as well as being severely allergic to my dog :nope: I do not know what Braxton-Hicks feel like, so I suppose I have no had any! :thumbup:


For me Braxton hicks are my whole tummy tightening for like 30-40 seconds and then it will release. Its hard to breath when i get them. I have to lay on my side and drink water. They dont hurt neccesarily they are just very uncomfotrable. I didnt get them with DD until 27-28 weeks so they started a little sooner this time :nope:

I keep asking why my body needs to practice so early :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

Breadsticks said:


> Alice, good luck with your daughter's Easter Egg Competition!

Thank you.

phew all finished ready for tomorrow. These things have literally taken HOURS. Almost the entire weekend! You wouldn't think, to look at them, that they could take so long! DH helped with the Star Wars one though, we worked on that one together, but I did the Pooh one.

Does my head in how the kids get these things to do, and it ends up being the parents doing them. If I left the kids to do them themselves, they wouldn't get done. And though they try to help they end up doing almost nothing and then deciding to go out to play :dohh:

Well now I can actually try and keep on track with the thread! I feel like I've missed lots of posts lately.

DD's egg scene :



DS1's egg scene :



I still bet they won't win the competition. Some other parents go really hell to leather with making stuff for their kids.


----------



## tlh97990

motherearth23 said:


> OH and I just officially decided on a name. We had been bouncing back and forth. Then finally we decided to go with the first name we had both agreed on, and a middle name that OH had picked out.
> 
> We are naming our child Samson Isaac Moore.
> 
> It was the best feeling in the world when I realized that was the perfect name for him. I started crying after looking up the name meanings. Samson means bright sun, sun child, or 'second time around'. When I read that last part I burst out in tears because my first pregnancy was a m/c at 10 weeks, and after I lost that baby I begged and prayed that he/she would return to me someday. Sun child is awesome because he is due in July, which I'm sure will be a sunny month.
> 
> Isaac simply means laughter, which is something that I hope my child's life is filled with.
> 
> The pic below is of my bump today, at 22 and a half weeks. <3

love the name!!! hubby doesn't like any names ive picked and wont tell me any he likes hes being stubborn because he had a bunch of boy names picked out and were having another girl so i guess hes still kind of disappointed unfortunately but i like charlotte or riley right now but it changes daily!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice...I only taught lower grades so we didn't do those...I only ever gave homework that the kids could do on their own or with guidance from parents. I don't see the point of giving them stuff like that when parents do it all.

My DD still is chesty. I have got some more eucalyptus room spray which will hopefully help her breath. Am suppose to hear about the house application today...its almost 3pm and I heard nothing...starting to worry!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hello everyone sorry I havent been around much, can never get on properly these days!

Alice thats totally awful about that poor mum :(

How is everyone else I will try and update more often 

xxx


----------



## alannadee

hi everyone! hope you are all ok?

24 weeks!!!:thumbup:

does any one have any experience with a TENs machine? am thinking of getting one.


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, those are adorable!

ProudArmyWife, thank you for the description! I definitely have not had any yet, fine by me lol.

As for me, I'm crazy exhausted...completely ready for a nap. I made really good chicken alfredo in the crockpot yesterday. I'm a terrible cook but you can't really mess this recipe up :haha: Looking forward to leftovers!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. 

Anon was finally able to feel bean from the outside, so thats been exciting for him :) No other news really. 

Alice - At least the egg project is out of the way now! I have to confess, that sort of thing is one I am not looking forward to as I am useless at any arty stuff! Bean better hope for artistic talent on his own account!



Breadsticks said:


> Before we left, I saw my 17 year old cousin had posted a video of him going from about 20 to 100mph in someone's car...I don't know whose because he just recently totaled his parent's car. I don't get along well with that side of the family (my step-dad's family, my step-dad and I don't get along the greatest, we are civil and he likes to talk sports with me but that's about it). My mom doesn't get along with them either, honestly I feel so bad for her having such terrible in-laws :( Anyway, he's my cousin and I don't want him to get hurt (or hurt someone else) so I emailed the info to my step-dad. He was actually very good about it, he didn't get mad at me or anything. I also forwarded it to my mom but told her that I don't think she should say anything since his family doesn't treat her well and probably wouldn't believe it coming from her. I'm guessing the family knows now, the video has been taken off his page and my mom made a status about difficult in-laws. :dohh: I should also say, his parents/grandma covered the accident up (the one that totaled his parent's car) by saying that he was "only going under the speed limit of 30mph" and "a deer caused the accident"...obvious lies based on where the accident happened. They do this stuff with him, he screws up and they cover it up. I'm honestly terrified of him hurting himself because they won't discipline him (he's not an unruly, rebellious kid either...they just NEVER discipline him so he does what he wants). I know I did the right thing by letting an adult near him know (we live in a different state and he and I aren't close enough for him to listen to my warnings of driving so recklessly) but it seems my mom is paying the price for it. :nope: I almost wish I hadn't told her but I felt she needed to know because I don't think she'd want my little brother (11 years old) EVER in the car with him knowing this information!
> 
> On a happier note, we ended up getting an exercise ball while we were out. I'm excited to give it a try! We had started our daily workouts up again before we both got sick so I want to get back to doing those again too.

Can't believe the parents would just cover up things like that! Sounds like a major accident waiting to happen to him or someone else. I think you did the right thing by bringing it up. You might not be able to do anything about him, but at least you can let other family members know and make sure they dont get in a car with him ever. 

Hope you enjoyed St Patricks day even if you couldn't have a drink :) 



tlh97990 said:


> love the name!!! hubby doesn't like any names ive picked and wont tell me any he likes hes being stubborn because he had a bunch of boy names picked out and were having another girl so i guess hes still kind of disappointed unfortunately but i like charlotte or riley right now but it changes daily!!

We are still having difficulties picking a name too. Charlotte or Riley are both nice names, but I guess there still plenty of time to choose. 



Libbysmum said:


> Alice...I only taught lower grades so we didn't do those...I only ever gave homework that the kids could do on their own or with guidance from parents. I don't see the point of giving them stuff like that when parents do it all.
> 
> My DD still is chesty. I have got some more eucalyptus room spray which will hopefully help her breath. Am suppose to hear about the house application today...its almost 3pm and I heard nothing...starting to worry!

Hope your DD is better soon. Keeping fingers crossed for your house application. 



alannadee said:


> hi everyone! hope you are all ok?
> 
> 24 weeks!!!:thumbup:
> 
> does any one have any experience with a TENs machine? am thinking of getting one.

Congrats on 24 weeks :) No experience with TENS, but I think if you are a member of the NCT you can hire them?


----------



## sue_88

alannadee said:


> hi everyone! hope you are all ok?
> 
> 24 weeks!!!:thumbup:
> 
> does any one have any experience with a TENs machine? am thinking of getting one.

Hi, I am thinking of getting one too. Not sure whether to buy or not?
I may buy as I like having something that is my own - then i'll re-coop the money on eBay :thumbup:

Have no experience with them but will start my research soon. Have heard they are a god send!


----------



## myra

A friend sent me a link for a free nursing pillow. This might just be for in the States- not certain if they ship outside.

Go to https://www.nursingpillow.com/

When you're ready to check out, just enter the code WTE, and you'll get 100% off the nursing pillow of your choice (you'll just pay for shipping).

Most of the designs are on backorder but should ship by June 10


----------



## dove830

myra said:


> A friend sent me a link for a free nursing pillow. This might just be for in the States- not certain if they ship outside.
> 
> Go to https://www.nursingpillow.com/
> 
> When you're ready to check out, just enter the code WTE, and you'll get 100% off the nursing pillow of your choice (you'll just pay for shipping).
> 
> Most of the designs are on backorder but should ship by June 10

Just checked it out...the minky ones look awesome, too bad I already have a nursing pillow :(

Oh, they ship to the US, Canada and Austrailia...shipping cost changes, depending on where you are


----------



## oneandtwo

I just ordered the pillow, us and Australia is who they ship too. Once you order they give you codes for other websites for a nursing cover, carseat cover and sling! Ive tried the slings they are promo-ing and they sucked


----------



## Libbysmum

A friend of mine has a TENS machine as she has back problems and she loves it. She said it is just as cheap to buy one as to rent one and she got hers for about $100 from her physiotherapist. 
maybe I should just "borrow" it when I go into labour...must ask her how it works and if it would be okay.
Last time I gave birth I wished to God that I had my heat pillow. I am def. bringing it this time round. Not so much for the birth but the After pains...I had server pain after I had DD it was almost as bad as the actual labour pain but lasted longer probably 2 or 3 days...anyone else experience after pains from giving birth? My side really hurt for about a month or two afterwards too.


----------



## sue_88

I've heard the after pains are quite severe. It's definitely the part of birth people forget to mention I think!

3am here and I'm wide awake :-(


----------



## Libbysmum

So exciting...we just got a phone call from the real estate saying we are approved on the house...hooray! here is a photo of the bathroom area.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bath.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## sue_88

That's great !!!
Happy moving!


----------



## oneandtwo

Congrats libbysmum!!! Yay!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hmm I don't recall having much for after pains I mean my lady business didn't feel 100% obviously :haha: but the only other pain I had was a few stomach pains when my uterus would contract for the whole shrinking process but that really wasn't anything worse than period pains to me...maybe I just got lucky :flower: 

25 weeks today :) my baby girls 2nd birthday is in exactly 1 week and only 2 weeks till 3rd tri :happydance: so much exciting stuff coming up!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libbysmum said:


> So exciting...we just got a phone call from the real estate saying we are approved on the house...hooray! here is a photo of the bathroom area.:thumbup:


Congrats Libby!


----------



## dove830

I had mild cramping after both kids, but not what I'd classify as after pains....I probably just jinxed myself, lol:dohh:


----------



## sue_88

So it's half 7 evening here and I'm curled up in bed. Had 2-3 hours sleep last night so I'm super tired!

Had my 25w midwife appointment today - everything fab but completely forgot to ask for my MATB1 form!! :dohh: so I'll be giving them a ring in the morning to try & get it because I want to give in my letter by this week as I am off to Tenerife for two weeks on Friday :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, I talked to my sister in-law and she only had the after pains for her middle child the other two kids she seemed like you and just had period like cramping. It isn't fun at all I could barely walk to the bathroom it hurt so bad. I guess every birth must be different and maybe not all women get them.
DD is still sick coughing and spluttering and her nose is still a fountain. I took her to a Doctor but they just said she should get over it on her own. I gave her Panadol and some runny nose medicine and coating her chest with vapor rub ...hope in a couple of days she wont be as congested. 
Will be depositing some $ today to secure our approval later today. There are a few things I want them to fix up before we move in so I will be having them write it up in the contract so we don't get screwed over. I guess we will move over the Easter weekend.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Got my official confirmation of maternity leave from work today! ML starts on the 5 July but I have 3 weeks of holiday first so will be leaving on 14 June. It all works out well, as I have a weeks holiday next week and with various bank holidays and days off, have loads of short weeks in between :happydance:



Libbysmum said:


> So exciting...we just got a phone call from the real estate saying we are approved on the house...hooray! here is a photo of the bathroom area.:thumbup:

Congratulations on the house! Bathroom looks nice :) 



sue_88 said:


> So it's half 7 evening here and I'm curled up in bed. Had 2-3 hours sleep last night so I'm super tired!
> 
> Had my 25w midwife appointment today - everything fab but completely forgot to ask for my MATB1 form!! :dohh: so I'll be giving them a ring in the morning to try & get it because I want to give in my letter by this week as I am off to Tenerife for two weeks on Friday :happydance:

Hope you are able to catch up on some sleep tonight. Good to hear all was well at the 25 week appointment. I got my form about a week ago - Just needed to pop in with confirmation of the 20 week scan, but as your midwife has already seen this, presumably you can just drop in & pick up the form? 

2 weeks in Tenerife sounds lovely, have a great time :)


----------



## alicecooper

tlh - I like the names riley and charlotte :)

Libbysmum - I'm sorry your DD isn't very well. My DS2 has come down with a bad cold too. It sucks when they're poorly.
As for the afterbirth pains - yeah I've had them getting progressively worse after each child. I'm terrified what they'll be like this time round!
YAY for getting approved on the house. I'm so happy for you :)

alannadee - I got a TENS for when I was in labour with DD, but I was induced, and she took 4 days worth of inducing, and honestly it did nothing to help, but probably it would be more successful for a natural birth!

Breadsticks - I've been dying for naps lately too, really really tired. Not that I've been able to get any though. Chicken alfredo sounds interesting, what does it consist of?

Miss Bellum - I don't think I'm all that arty either really lol, it's a matter of trial and error.

myra - ah what a shame they don't ship the nursing pillows to the UK

ProudArmyWife - are you going to be doing anything in particular for your DD's birthday?

sue - glad the midwife appointment went well. 
I'm so jealous you're off to Tenerife!


Not much in the way of news on my end. We got the car we were going for. It's a 2004 Fiat Multipla. 6 seats (3 in front, 3 in back). So thankfully now we have a vehicle that is big enough for DH and I, and four kids.

Got £100 knocked off the asking price. Seems to be running well, though being a cheap second hand car I'm putting some money aside each week in case any faults come up when it goes for its MOT at the beginning of June.
It's really big and roomy inside. Still getting used to having three seats in front lol. It means the handbrake is on the other side of me, near the driver's side door, which took some thinking about lol. It's nice to drive though, really high up, I feel like I'm flying haha.

Baby kicks pretty much all the time these days. Really active baby. No hiccups yet though. I remember with DD she had hiccups about 5 times a day when she was inside me. I'm kinda glad this one hasn't been hiccupping yet, they used to get really annoying lol.

I'm really stiff and achy at the moment. My inner thighs feel as though I've been riding a horse, and my back hurts. I'm finding it hard to get up off the floor, and to roll over in bed, things like that.

I can't believe I've only got 1 week 2 days until third tri. Anybody else feel as though it's going by really fast?


----------



## motherearth23

Breadsticks said:


> Alice, those are adorable!
> 
> ProudArmyWife, thank you for the description! I definitely have not had any yet, fine by me lol.
> 
> As for me, I'm crazy exhausted...completely ready for a nap. I made really good chicken alfredo in the crockpot yesterday. I'm a terrible cook but you can't really mess this recipe up :haha: Looking forward to leftovers!

Yum, I love Chicken Alfredo. I sneak tons of broccoli into it!! And sometimes red peppers too or carrots. I love making homemade alfredo sauce. It takes extra time for sure but once you've had it the jarred sauce can't compete! Gosh I wish my family wasn't full of great cooks, it's made me so picky!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww yummy Chicken Alfredo! One of my favs! We are having a shop bought lasagna as I am too tired to bother making my own. My mum bought it over cause she knew I was a bit frazzled by all the stuff happening right now. 
Alice...I def want to reach the end! Got my waddle on now at 25wks! I am getting slower standing up, walking anywhere etc and my DD is getting faster and quicker! She is still stuffed up with cold and currently resting. The more sleep the better for all of us! Anyone else here been restless during the night?


----------



## JJsmom

Chicken Alfredo is awesome!! YUM!!! 

Libbysmum, congrats on the house!! YAY!!!

Today I have another ultrasound so they can hopefully get a better view of the heart as Coltyn wasn't cooperative 4 weeks ago and refused to move around! LOL! He was enjoying where he was laying! I can't believe how close we are to the 3rd trimester also!!! This pregnancy is going so very fast! It seems everything this year is going by in a blink of an eye! But I guess with planning a wedding and the baby I'm just so busy which is causing the days to go flying by.

I have been so tired at work! I've had a headache every day for the last week. We'll see what my blood pressure is today and talk to them about the headaches. I don't know if it's because of lack of sleep or what but it's driving me crazy! Hope all you ladies are well!!! Will hopefully update with pictures this evening when I get home from work!!


----------



## myra

Yes, we are getting SOOOOO close to third trimester! It seems like a long time ago when we first all posted on this thread....3rd tri seemed unimaginable at that point. Now we've made it through 1st, entered 2nd, had our gender scans, passed (or will soon pass) V day...next big milestone is 3rd and then I bet the time will fly to the day we're all waiting for- meeting our little ones for the 1st time. Wow!

We had a snow day yesterday (our 7th so far this winter) so OH and I enjoyed a relaxing bonus day at home. He got some new photography equipment so we did a bump photo shoot. So here's a little better shot of my bump (almost 26 weeks) than I usually take when snapping a pic in the mirror.
 



Attached Files:







12130372crop.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alice we are having a little party for her here at our house. We rented a bounce house for the kids to play on which I'm excited about :) it's still so hard to believe she is turning two already! I swear the second year went by faster than the first!

Myra what a lovely bump :)


----------



## sue_88

Aww Myra that photo is beautiful. What a nice memento to treasure.

Oooo Proud Army - A bouncy castle!!!! How exciting - Can I come & play?? I can't wait until Millie is having birthdays so I can get some amazing cakes made for her and bouncy castles!! How exciting - I hope she has a wonderful time. 2 years apart too, so perfect for siblings.

Alice - glad the car seems to be going well - that is a sensible thing to do with the money, I do the same as well for my services (I do enjoy that I have no MOT for the next 3 years :happydance: lol)

Libbysmum - how is your daughter feeling now? I hope she is getting a little better poor thing :( must be horrible when they have a cold because they can be so nasty but not a lot will cure them. I don't look forward to it. Have you started packing now!?!? Exciting!!! I really hope you're going to like your new home, Easter weekend will come round fast.

MissBellum - Yay for getting your mat leave sorted!!! I am leaving on 31st May - taking a few weeks off before baby comes to reeeally relax. I have also turned the last 5 weeks before I leave into 4 days weeks - who wants to work hard when it's *hopefully* warmer! lol



So guess what - I bought my TENS machine today!! I did lots of research this morning (whilst I should have been working - naughty - oh well only 4 hours left of work before my holiday :happydance: ) and I chose the one I wanted and I ordered it YAY! Also managed to get my MATB1 form off the midwife too so tomorrow morning I am giving in my letter to start maternity on 31st May.......only 10 weeks to go!!!! WOO HOOO.

I mentioned that date to my boss just casually and he said "so what you thinking about coming back, you having 6 months of?" No, no I am not.

I said that the form I have signed says I am taking 52 weeks off - standard maternity, and he should expect me back when that is up. I thought cheeky buggar - he knows full well that he shouldn't really ask that so I just said I'll be off for the full lot.

I will actually be taking off 39 weeks (the paid part! lol) and then going back but I want to go back part time, and if they don't let me then I will go back for a short while & hand in my notice. My boss is a tool anyway so I might enjoy a change of job in the new year - who knows.

I had 12 hours sleep last night!! Much better than the 3 the night before so I have felt soooo much better today - I really needed it.


Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper said:


> Not much in the way of news on my end. We got the car we were going for. It's a 2004 Fiat Multipla. 6 seats (3 in front, 3 in back). So thankfully now we have a vehicle that is big enough for DH and I, and four kids.
> 
> Got £100 knocked off the asking price. Seems to be running well, though being a cheap second hand car I'm putting some money aside each week in case any faults come up when it goes for its MOT at the beginning of June.
> It's really big and roomy inside. Still getting used to having three seats in front lol. It means the handbrake is on the other side of me, near the driver's side door, which took some thinking about lol. It's nice to drive though, really high up, I feel like I'm flying haha.
> 
> Baby kicks pretty much all the time these days. Really active baby. No hiccups yet though. I remember with DD she had hiccups about 5 times a day when she was inside me. I'm kinda glad this one hasn't been hiccupping yet, they used to get really annoying lol.
> 
> I'm really stiff and achy at the moment. My inner thighs feel as though I've been riding a horse, and my back hurts. I'm finding it hard to get up off the floor, and to roll over in bed, things like that.
> 
> I can't believe I've only got 1 week 2 days until third tri. Anybody else feel as though it's going by really fast?

Congrats on the car, glad you got the one you wanted. My little one does seem to be getting more active too, but I seem to be the one with the hiccups! I seem to constantly have random hiccups. I think I am starting to get a bit more tired than usually but fingers crossed, otherwise I seem to be fine. 

The time does seem to be flying past! Seems like no time at all since we first got the test result. 



JJsmom said:


> Chicken Alfredo is awesome!! YUM!!!
> 
> Libbysmum, congrats on the house!! YAY!!!
> 
> Today I have another ultrasound so they can hopefully get a better view of the heart as Coltyn wasn't cooperative 4 weeks ago and refused to move around! LOL! He was enjoying where he was laying! I can't believe how close we are to the 3rd trimester also!!! This pregnancy is going so very fast! It seems everything this year is going by in a blink of an eye! But I guess with planning a wedding and the baby I'm just so busy which is causing the days to go flying by.
> 
> I have been so tired at work! I've had a headache every day for the last week. We'll see what my blood pressure is today and talk to them about the headaches. I don't know if it's because of lack of sleep or what but it's driving me crazy! Hope all you ladies are well!!! Will hopefully update with pictures this evening when I get home from work!!

Hope the scan goes well & they are able to check everything. 

Time has been flying past! Hope your wedding planning is going well.




myra said:


> Yes, we are getting SOOOOO close to third trimester! It seems like a long time ago when we first all posted on this thread....3rd tri seemed unimaginable at that point. Now we've made it through 1st, entered 2nd, had our gender scans, passed (or will soon pass) V day...next big milestone is 3rd and then I bet the time will fly to the day we're all waiting for- meeting our little ones for the 1st time. Wow!
> 
> We had a snow day yesterday (our 7th so far this winter) so OH and I enjoyed a relaxing bonus day at home. He got some new photography equipment so we did a bump photo shoot. So here's a little better shot of my bump (almost 26 weeks) than I usually take when snapping a pic in the mirror.

Cute bump pic x 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Alice we are having a little party for her here at our house. We rented a bounce house for the kids to play on which I'm excited about :) it's still so hard to believe she is turning two already! I swear the second year went by faster than the first!
> 
> Myra what a lovely bump :)

Sounds like it will be a great party :)


----------



## Libbysmum

JJsmom said:


> Chicken Alfredo is awesome!! YUM!!!
> 
> Libbysmum, congrats on the house!! YAY!!!
> 
> Today I have another ultrasound so they can hopefully get a better view of the heart as Coltyn wasn't cooperative 4 weeks ago and refused to move around! LOL! He was enjoying where he was laying! I can't believe how close we are to the 3rd trimester also!!! This pregnancy is going so very fast! It seems everything this year is going by in a blink of an eye! But I guess with planning a wedding and the baby I'm just so busy which is causing the days to go flying by.
> 
> I have been so tired at work! I've had a headache every day for the last week. We'll see what my blood pressure is today and talk to them about the headaches. I don't know if it's because of lack of sleep or what but it's driving me crazy! Hope all you ladies are well!!! Will hopefully update with pictures this evening when I get home from work!!

Try to rest as much as you can. Drink plenty of water and yes check your blood pressure as you may need some adalat pills. They give them to you if your bp is high and you have headaches as they are sometimes symptoms of pre-eclampsia. Thankfully this time round my bp has been normal and I havent had swollen body or headaches only real minor ones - :happydance: Would love to see the latest belly pic. I been so slack posting mine! I have to be more on top of my game!:coffee:


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, the chicken alfredo I made has you put cut up chicken breast in a crockpot with alfredo sauce, garlic powder, and swiss cheese. It is SO GOOD. I love chicken alfredo...

Libbysmum, glad to hear about the house :happydance: I hope moving goes well for you and your daughter starts feeling better :thumbup:

Myra, that picture is gorgeous, something to really treasure :flower:

ProudArmyWife, a bouncy house sounds absolutely fantastic :happydance:

JJsmom, how did your ultrasound go?

MotherEarth, I don't like broccoli and my husband doesn't like peas :haha: so we usually end up making it without vegetables and cook some on the side. Didn't this time though, so bad lol

As for me, I'm at work till about 8:30 or 9 tonight and I'm so tired. Didn't end up falling asleep till after 5AM and had to be up at 6:30AM for class :dohh: I've been running on fumes since about 11AM and I'm just counting the minutes till I can go home and lie down.


----------



## sue_88

Breadsticks said:


> Alice, the chicken alfredo I made has you put cut up chicken breast in a crockpot with alfredo sauce, garlic powder, and swiss cheese. It is SO GOOD. I love chicken alfredo...
> 
> Libbysmum, glad to hear about the house :happydance: I hope moving goes well for you and your daughter starts feeling better :thumbup:
> 
> Myra, that picture is gorgeous, something to really treasure :flower:
> 
> ProudArmyWife, a bouncy house sounds absolutely fantastic :happydance:
> 
> JJsmom, how did your ultrasound go?
> 
> MotherEarth, I don't like broccoli and my husband doesn't like peas :haha: so we usually end up making it without vegetables and cook some on the side. Didn't this time though, so bad lol
> 
> As for me, I'm at work till about 8:30 or 9 tonight and I'm so tired. Didn't end up falling asleep till after 5AM and had to be up at 6:30AM for class :dohh: I've been running on fumes since about 11AM and I'm just counting the minutes till I can go home and lie down.

Oh I definitely know how you feel after my sleep (or lack of) the other night.
Hope it goes quickly for you and you can get home & curled up resting :flower:


----------



## JJsmom

The ultrasound went great! She took a couple quick shots and wasn't as nice as the other tech but she did her job which was just to look at the heart. Doc said everything looked great! I'll try to update with a belly pic tomorrow. I have to take it while at work and didn't have a chance to today. That is the best bathroom mirror to take it with. LOL! 

Libbysmum, My blood pressure was actually pretty good. The top number was up just a hair but I asked her if she thought it was because of the headache and she said most likely. But it was higher in the beginning of pregnancy. I'm drinking plenty and eating so she is now referring me to a neurologist to see if they can figure out why I'm getting headaches so frequently. It very well just may be stress, but my doc just isn't sure and wants to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Libbysmum

as long as you have it checked that's the main thing...I am thinking of changing doctors after our move. I really don't think our current ones really care much at all.
We signed the lease today for 6 months. It was stressful cause DD was crying inconsolably the entire time we were there.


----------



## sue_88

JJsmom said:


> The ultrasound went great! She took a couple quick shots and wasn't as nice as the other tech but she did her job which was just to look at the heart. Doc said everything looked great! I'll try to update with a belly pic tomorrow. I have to take it while at work and didn't have a chance to today. That is the best bathroom mirror to take it with. LOL!
> 
> Libbysmum, My blood pressure was actually pretty good. The top number was up just a hair but I asked her if she thought it was because of the headache and she said most likely. But it was higher in the beginning of pregnancy. I'm drinking plenty and eating so she is now referring me to a neurologist to see if they can figure out why I'm getting headaches so frequently. It very well just may be stress, but my doc just isn't sure and wants to be safe than sorry.

Sorry about your headaches! I get a few bug never too serious but still annoying so you must be feeling rough. Hope someone can give you an answer & that they go away soon! X


----------



## Pink Flowers

sorry I have been so rubbish keeping up, havent had 5 minutes to sit down and read everything.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So this might be a really dense question but what is a TENS machine? I see ladies talking about it frequently and have no clue what it is :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

ProudArmyWife said:


> So this might be a really dense question but what is a TENS machine? I see ladies talking about it frequently and have no clue what it is :haha:

Its an electronic pain relief machine, it like gives you shocks from what I can work out :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. I've been under so much stress lately. I failed my 1-hour glucose tolerance test with a sugar level of 182. Now I have to get the 3-hour test. It makes me nervous to have complications. I've also been diagnosed with asthma today. I had a pulmonary function test this morning. I've been having a lot of issues with breathing. Anyway, just wanted to update you all. Hope everyone else is having a smooth pregnancy :)


----------



## Breadsticks

junemomma09 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. I've been under so much stress lately. I failed my 1-hour glucose tolerance test with a sugar level of 182. Now I have to get the 3-hour test. It makes me nervous to have complications. I've also been diagnosed with asthma today. I had a pulmonary function test this morning. I've been having a lot of issues with breathing. Anyway, just wanted to update you all. Hope everyone else is having a smooth pregnancy :)

Yikes! I was diagnosed with asthma about 5 years ago and it has been acting up a lot in the past few weeks. Hopefully they can figure out your triggers/get you on a good controller medication so you can get some relief. It is very scary when you can't breathe :(


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. I've been under so much stress lately. I failed my 1-hour glucose tolerance test with a sugar level of 182. Now I have to get the 3-hour test. It makes me nervous to have complications. I've also been diagnosed with asthma today. I had a pulmonary function test this morning. I've been having a lot of issues with breathing. Anyway, just wanted to update you all. Hope everyone else is having a smooth pregnancy :)
> 
> Yikes! I was diagnosed with asthma about 5 years ago and it has been acting up a lot in the past few weeks. Hopefully they can figure out your triggers/get you on a good controller medication so you can get some relief. It is very scary when you can't breathe :(Click to expand...

It seems I have at least two triggers that I know of, pollen (as the pollen count is very high right now and I've been having a lot of difficulty) and exercise induced (this is when I get the audible wheezing). I've been put on an albuterol inhaler which seems to help some but I still get short of breath throughout the day :(


----------



## tlh97990

proudarmywife- i dont think TENS machines are commonly used in the U.S. during pregnancy. they are used quite often in chiropractic offices though mainly for back and neck pain. when i worked in a chiropractic office during my first pregnancy they wouldn't hook me up to the TENS machine because the risks to the baby are uncertain

libbysmum- congrats on getting approved for the house and signing your lease!!

i know i'm missing things i read 5 pages and my mind went completely blank. 

i'm exhausted today my daughter has been sick for the past 3 days with a pretty high fever and snotty nose. shes done nothing but sleep from monday until yesterday. she decided to wake up last night at 1am because she wanted to play since she's missed out on playing for so many days which meant i was up with her from 1am until 4am then i left her crying in her bed so i could at least sleep 2 hours before work. Hubby didn't want to get up because he was tired i could have killed him!!! he gets to stay home with her which i know is a lot of work but she naps so he couldve rested then instead of making the pregnant girl stay up all night then go work all day!


----------



## dove830

I've had asthma forever, and it always seems to be worse while I'm pregnant--hopefully yours will calm down after baby is here:)

ASM--V DAY today!! I'm so excited, and relieved!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your v-day dove!!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Happy late Vday dove!

Thanks to the ladies response about the tens machine. I really had no clue what it was :haha:

Off to the doctors for me. Will update when I get back :)


----------



## junemomma09

Well I ended up in the ER instead of work. Ended up having a pretty bad asthma attack. I've gotten two breathing treatments and waiting on steroids thru IV and chest X-ray. The respiratory therapist said my lungs were very tight. You could hear audible wheezing :-( my inhaler didn't work like its suppose to. They said they might admit me but t depends on how well the steroids work.


----------



## Breadsticks

Awwww June, hope you get well soon! My inhaler more often than not doesn't work well so they ended up giving me a nebulizer to keep at home. I'm glad you just went in, I have a bad habit of not going in because I had a bad experience at a clinic where a practitioner treated me like I was faking even though I kept failing the test they were giving me (blanking on the name, but where you blow into the tube and it takes a measurement). They made me do it over and over and it was so painful, my lungs felt bruised :( Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all well. 

So pleased it's the weekend, was a really tough day at work. Seems that Friday's bring out all the crazies! 





tlh97990 said:


> proudarmywife- i dont think TENS machines are commonly used in the U.S. during pregnancy. they are used quite often in chiropractic offices though mainly for back and neck pain. when i worked in a chiropractic office during my first pregnancy they wouldn't hook me up to the TENS machine because the risks to the baby are uncertain
> 
> libbysmum- congrats on getting approved for the house and signing your lease!!
> 
> i know i'm missing things i read 5 pages and my mind went completely blank.
> 
> i'm exhausted today my daughter has been sick for the past 3 days with a pretty high fever and snotty nose. shes done nothing but sleep from monday until yesterday. she decided to wake up last night at 1am because she wanted to play since she's missed out on playing for so many days which meant i was up with her from 1am until 4am then i left her crying in her bed so i could at least sleep 2 hours before work. Hubby didn't want to get up because he was tired i could have killed him!!! he gets to stay home with her which i know is a lot of work but she naps so he couldve rested then instead of making the pregnant girl stay up all night then go work all day!

That really sucks :( Hope your little girl is better soon, and you are able to catch up on your sleep :hugs:



dove830 said:


> I've had asthma forever, and it always seems to be worse while I'm pregnant--hopefully yours will calm down after baby is here:)
> 
> ASM--V DAY today!! I'm so excited, and relieved!

Yey :) Congrats on V day x



junemomma09 said:


> Well I ended up in the ER instead of work. Ended up having a pretty bad asthma attack. I've gotten two breathing treatments and waiting on steroids thru IV and chest X-ray. The respiratory therapist said my lungs were very tight. You could hear audible wheezing :-( my inhaler didn't work like its suppose to. They said they might admit me but t depends on how well the steroids work.

That sounds scary! Hope the steriods work and they can help you without the need for a hospital stay :hugs:


----------



## myra

June- I hope you don't have to be admitted- but that if you are, at least there will be good care looking after you . Let us know what ends up happening.:hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Ah, I missed my V-Day lol. 

So, I just wanted to let you all know that I used my exercise ball last night. Wow, what a difference it made!! Normally I can't get comfortable at night because my left hip hurts so badly. But last night was pain-free :) It also helped my back a lot, I bounced/did circles on it for about half an hour and my back popped so much and it felt amazing. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share in case any of you ladies wanted to give it a try! :)

Here is my belly at 24+3!
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130321_172400_zps767ad73f.jpg

Libbysmum, congrats on the house! :happydance:

Tlh, I hope your daughter gets well soon! :hugs:

Dove, happy late V-Day!

I am on my phone so I'm sorry to anyone I missed! Going off memory while half-asleep :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

my daughter was diagnosed with roseola today. she has a nasty rash all over her body. took her to the pediatrician to make sure it wasn't something that's unsafe for my pregnancy. thankfully roseola doesn't harm a fetus!! at least the worst is over for her and shes feeling ok and now she just looks funny with the rash :haha:


----------



## dove830

Had our 3D u/s today......
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_14.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Libbysmum

Sorry I haven't had a spare moment to catch up with the thread. DH accidentally signed me out of this forum and I forgot my password so it has been an effort trying to get back. DD is still recovering from her snot fest and has been super clingy today. I am not sure if it has something to do with us moving house or if it is her illness but either way I haven't been free from her longer than a few minutes while I took a shower. Tried four times to lay her in her cot for a nap without success. Poor lovely is crashed out on the sofa right now snoring away. DH was home today so we been trying to get a lot in boxes. My mother went off with some friends to the zoo and I was NOT thinking as I should have just told her to take Libby with her...lol hindsight! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

tlh97990 said:


> proudarmywife- i dont think TENS machines are commonly used in the U.S. during pregnancy. they are used quite often in chiropractic offices though mainly for back and neck pain. when i worked in a chiropractic office during my first pregnancy they wouldn't hook me up to the TENS machine because the risks to the baby are uncertain
> 
> libbysmum- congrats on getting approved for the house and signing your lease!!
> 
> i know i'm missing things i read 5 pages and my mind went completely blank.
> 
> i'm exhausted today my daughter has been sick for the past 3 days with a pretty high fever and snotty nose. shes done nothing but sleep from monday until yesterday. she decided to wake up last night at 1am because she wanted to play since she's missed out on playing for so many days which meant i was up with her from 1am until 4am then i left her crying in her bed so i could at least sleep 2 hours before work. Hubby didn't want to get up because he was tired i could have killed him!!! he gets to stay home with her which i know is a lot of work but she naps so he couldve rested then instead of making the pregnant girl stay up all night then go work all day!

:coffee: Oh I feel your pain...It sounds like your daughter has a similar bug to mine. She only just started eating food again in 3 days. Everything before that she would vomit up again or just wasn't interested in eating at all. DH isn't much good at nurturing side of caring for a sick little one either. His answer to everything is "take her to hospital" I hope you had an okay day at work and that you get a better night sleep tonight :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you all for your kind words and concern. I'm home  I have bronchitis which triggered my asthma. I couldnt breath very well. They gave me a prescription for a nebulizer machine and medication. I have to use it 4 times a day. Hoping to feel better soon!

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## misshastings

Just a quick message to say I've been to the next sale this morning and picked up lots of beautiful baby girl newborn, up to 1 month, up to 3 month and 0-3 month clothes for a very low price :)

Definitely worth a look! x


----------



## dove830

misshastings said:


> Just a quick message to saIy I've been to the next sale this morning and picked up lots of beautiful baby girl newborn, up to 1 month, up to 3 month and 0-3 month clothes for a very low price :)
> 
> Definitely worth a look! x

I got some awesome deals from the children's place. Both kids have tops for the summer, and the baby got a couple of hats and a bunch of onesies, ALL for $100! I like TCP clothing, the quality is really good.


----------



## MissFox

Been so stupid busy the last couple weeks. hope you're all doing well. Glad you got treated June and hope all the LOs who are sickly feel better

We decided to name this baby Delilah Ruby Jane


----------



## MissFox

Been so stupid busy the last couple weeks. hope you're all doing well. Glad you got treated June and hope all the LOs who are sickly feel better

We decided to name this baby Delilah Ruby Jane


----------



## misshastings

Delilah is a beautiful name. It was on my list along with Matilda and Beatrice but have decided on Darcy-Marie.

Won't be long until we are all in third tri :) x


----------



## tlh97990

i spent most the day in the hospital today.. i've had a little bit cramping and a whole lot of back pain since yesterday afternoon. the back pain got worse today but i figured it was just a pregnancy pain and no big deal. after i went to the bathroom there was a a bright red streak of blood on the tissue. of course i thought the worst and took myself to the hospital since DD is still sick i wanted hubby home with her. luckily i ended up just having a UTI..my cervix is long and thick and there is no blood in the vaginal area. they said sometimes with severe UTIs there can be blood in your urine which explains the blood on the tissue. so now i'm on an antibiotic but so relieved its something like this instead of what i was thinking!


----------



## Libbysmum

TLH...how scary! I am glad it wasn't anything serious with the baby! We had a similar scare with our DD at 27wks I started bleeding and we raced to the hospital thinking the worst and it turned out I had a small pollyup by my cervix that was causing the bleed. I am glad your DH was home to care for your daughter too. It never rains but it pours eh?
We pick up our keys for the new place on Thursday and pay the bond. Thursday afternoon/night I am babysitting my nieces while my sister and my BIL are up here for a cousins wedding. I said we are moving house so they may just have to fit in and sleep on a mattress on the floor. Thankfully they are pretty good kids or I would have said no.


----------



## Breadsticks

Tlh, so happy to hear baby is fine and you will be on the mend soon! Hopefully the antibiotics work quickly :)

Libbysmum, so exciting! :happydance: I'm glad everything came together on the house and you'll be moving in soon :)


----------



## myra

Tlh- sorry you had such a scary episode. I'm so happy to hear things are fine with the baby!!! Hope the meds clear it up quickly for you!


----------



## tlh97990

do you guys think its ever too late to change OBs? i know i'm already on my second one (and need referrals through my insurance) but the doctor i have now is in the same building as my old work so she was really convenient at the time. this doctor doesn't go to the hospital that is closest to me which is a 15 minute drive and its a really nice place. the only hospitals she goes to our at least a half hour away without any traffic which isn't horrible but just having that scare yesterday i went to the hospital closest to me and had to use the in house physician. the ob/gyn i used as a teenager before i moved away from school is next door to my current job and i think she goes to the hospital closest to me so i'm considering changing. i just don't know if its considered too late..


----------



## Breadsticks

tlh97990 said:


> do you guys think its ever too late to change OBs? i know i'm already on my second one (and need referrals through my insurance) but the doctor i have now is in the same building as my old work so she was really convenient at the time. this doctor doesn't go to the hospital that is closest to me which is a 15 minute drive and its a really nice place. the only hospitals she goes to our at least a half hour away without any traffic which isn't horrible but just having that scare yesterday i went to the hospital closest to me and had to use the in house physician. the ob/gyn i used as a teenager before i moved away from school is next door to my current job and i think she goes to the hospital closest to me so i'm considering changing. i just don't know if its considered too late..

You should be able to change whenever. I would give the OB you are wanting to switch to a call and explain your situation. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

We don't get the option where I go...usually you only see a OByN at the actual birth or maybe at your first antenatal appointment other than that you see your local GP or a midwife the entire time. Only other time you might see a OBYN is if something serious is up with you and your baby. At my antenatal appointment all I saw was a registrar.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hi guys!!!! I'm back!!! The inlaws left yesterday (oh my gosh I can not even express how relieved I am that it's finally over) so I should have some BnB time again! 

Baby seems to have gone super charged and is kicking around in there all the time! It's kinda intense. I'm still getting dizzy/woozy a lot in the middle of the day.. they're not sure if it's blood sugar or not enough water... but they don't seem concerned. 

Right now I need to go pull together some coupons and make a list... it's grocery store time. I guess I should appreciate that I only have one kid at the moment... lol cause it's going to be crazy taking a 3 year old and a newborn!


----------



## tlh97990

glad your back becca!! and i'm sure you are relieved your inlaws visit is over.. i love my inlaws (sometimes more than my own family) but its always a relief when the visit is over :haha:

has anyone's young kids seen the baby kick yet? my daughter isn't even one and a half yet so she doesn't understand whats going on really but she was laying by me and teh baby kicked and moved my belly and my daughter looked terrified! it was kinda hilarious


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is well. 



Libbysmum said:


> TLH...how scary! I am glad it wasn't anything serious with the baby! We had a similar scare with our DD at 27wks I started bleeding and we raced to the hospital thinking the worst and it turned out I had a small pollyup by my cervix that was causing the bleed. I am glad your DH was home to care for your daughter too. It never rains but it pours eh?
> We pick up our keys for the new place on Thursday and pay the bond. Thursday afternoon/night I am babysitting my nieces while my sister and my BIL are up here for a cousins wedding. I said we are moving house so they may just have to fit in and sleep on a mattress on the floor. Thankfully they are pretty good kids or I would have said no.

Congrats on your new place x x 




BeccaMichelle said:


> Hi guys!!!! I'm back!!! The inlaws left yesterday (oh my gosh I can not even express how relieved I am that it's finally over) so I should have some BnB time again!
> 
> Baby seems to have gone super charged and is kicking around in there all the time! It's kinda intense. I'm still getting dizzy/woozy a lot in the middle of the day.. they're not sure if it's blood sugar or not enough water... but they don't seem concerned.
> 
> 
> Right now I need to go pull together some coupons and make a list... it's grocery store time. I guess I should appreciate that I only have one kid at the moment... lol cause it's going to be crazy taking a 3 year old and a newborn!

Must be good to have the house to yourselves again! 

My lo is getting more active too, though I dont seem to be getting actual kicks yet so will make the most of it. 

Hope your get all your shopping done without too much hassle.x



MissFox said:


> Been so stupid busy the last couple weeks. hope you're all doing well. Glad you got treated June and hope all the LOs who are sickly feel better
> 
> We decided to name this baby Delilah Ruby Jane

Lovely name x 



tlh97990 said:


> i spent most the day in the hospital today.. i've had a little bit cramping and a whole lot of back pain since yesterday afternoon. the back pain got worse today but i figured it was just a pregnancy pain and no big deal. after i went to the bathroom there was a a bright red streak of blood on the tissue. of course i thought the worst and took myself to the hospital since DD is still sick i wanted hubby home with her. luckily i ended up just having a UTI..my cervix is long and thick and there is no blood in the vaginal area. they said sometimes with severe UTIs there can be blood in your urine which explains the blood on the tissue. so now i'm on an antibiotic but so relieved its something like this instead of what i was thinking!

Glad to hear it was nothing too serious, hope you get better soon x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990* - they were here over a month.. it was just too much. Didn't help that my LO wasn't that fond of them so we couldn't actually go out on dates or anything without her still being awake and wired on chocolate ("to calm her down") when we got home. ARGH!

Jessa has felt the baby a couple times and she loves it - she keeps asking if the baby is going to kick his way out though.

ps. You can change whenever you like as long as the new doc is okay with it. Just make sure you get reregistered at whatever hospital the new works with in plenty of time.

*Miss Bellum* - turns out we both went down for a nap instead of shopping! This rocking chair we bought on Saturday is a GODSEND! wish we had done it years ago!


----------



## tlh97990

i called my old OB/GYN's office today and they said they couldn't get me in until may but it would be fine as long as i keep my april appointment with my current doctor..if i change back to my old doctor they said i would have either her or her associate deliver my baby its not guaranteed she would but im pretty sure its like that everywhere..im just torn because for the most part i like my current doctor and their office but i dont want to deliver somewhere i dont want to just because thats where she goes. and i'm kind of upset because i spoke with a nurse there at 930am about the blood in my urine still after starting the antibiotic they said they'd call me right back and it is now almost 515 pm so i'm clearly not hearing back from them today!


----------



## Libbysmum

Good morning and welcome back Becca!
Been up this morning packing up glasses and china from the kitchen cupboards. I will just leave out the essentials for the next few days. DH decided he would move us with a friend from his work...I really think it is a bit silly and will take twice as long than movers but was too tired to argue my points. I looked up a few movers and many of them have $30 extra per hour because of Easter! So yes, we will be saving some $ but I am worried all our stuff may not arrive safely in one piece! 
DD has been a bit bossy lately am trying to curb it but she says "please" so beautifully it is hard to resist and I just cave and give her what she wanted. Yesterday she ate about 3 cheese sticks! I told her we have no more cheese left because it was one of the first things she asked for this morning.
Baby is practicing his football skills inside my womb! My bladder is suffering his blows!


----------



## myra

It might be a bit late in the day, but for those of you are clothes shopping for baby, Carters has 50% off online (and in store) today only-- and if you use this online coupon code, you'll get an additional 25% off at check out: CMS2512.

I just spent $84 and got 22 shirts (mostly in multipacks vs individual), 5 pairs of pants, 2 pajamas and 6 socks.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies hope all is well. Been busy lately planning stuff for dds birthday but will catch up ASAP! I'm laying here wide awake at 3:45 am thinking about how this time exactly 2 years ago I was on my way to the hospital to go have my precious baby girl! I can't believe how quickly the time has passed :cry: I have a feeling I'm going to be emotional all day :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hey ladies hope all is well. Been busy lately planning stuff for dds birthday but will catch up ASAP! I'm laying here wide awake at 3:45 am thinking about how this time exactly 2 years ago I was on my way to the hospital to go have my precious baby girl! I can't believe how quickly the time has passed :cry: I have a feeling I'm going to be emotional all day :haha:

Awww I am sure. It is amazing how quickly they grow. Was just saying to DH that we need to spend more time with her and the new baby when it comes as in another 10 or 11 years she will not want to hang out with mum and dad but she will be eager to go do stuff with her friends and not with us. Then she will be wanting to wear make up and high heels and he said "oh that'll be your department" LOL With a blink of an eye they grow up it seems!
Enjoy your precious daughter and her special day :):thumbup:

A friend of mine and myself are due to have our babies around the same week and today instead of staying home packing boxes I went to meet her at babies r us and do the registry. It was so much fun I don't even care if nobody buys from it. I just have a blast scanning cute things.:happydance:


----------



## oneandtwo

All three of our olders.have felt and watched baby. The youngest one, 22mos. Spends a lot of time holding my belly/watching it/feeling the baby. He gets rather excited about it, she tends to kick pretty hard so it always thumps pretty good. He is protective of my belly and gets seemingly offended when dh..feels baby, he tries to pry daddy's hand off and tells him to "go" lol

We had an amazing weekend, spend the night in monterey, saw all the sights and went to the aquarium it.was a really nice time. We really needed that time away.as a family! What made it rven better is now the kids are on spring break which has beenwonderful and relaxing, I love them home!

I dont have much else to update, though at my last appt they said they've done sway with the two week appts which means I only have 2-3 more ob appts before the weekly ones start!! And im in double digits now, im so excited that we're getting close to having her out. Still dont know the INS and outs of how my delivery is going to pan at, but I dont rightly care as long as she gets here safely :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well.

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today which went well. Everything seems to be in order and all measurements are fine. Baby continued his trend of no-coperation by kicking the midwife in the ear when she tried to listen to him with an ear trumpet :haha:




tlh97990 said:


> i called my old OB/GYN's office today and they said they couldn't get me in until may but it would be fine as long as i keep my april appointment with my current doctor..if i change back to my old doctor they said i would have either her or her associate deliver my baby its not guaranteed she would but im pretty sure its like that everywhere..im just torn because for the most part i like my current doctor and their office but i dont want to deliver somewhere i dont want to just because thats where she goes. and i'm kind of upset because i spoke with a nurse there at 930am about the blood in my urine still after starting the antibiotic they said they'd call me right back and it is now almost 515 pm so i'm clearly not hearing back from them today!

Tough decision, hope you are able to arrange something that suits you. It's a bit difficult to make any suggestions, as the system in the UK is so different. Here you dont really get a choice in who delivers the baby, its very much pot luck, but you can choose where to go. I think I would be inclined to go with the doctor who could deliver where I wanted. 

Pretty poor service from your new place I would have expected at least a courtesy call from them. Hope you hear from them soon, 





ProudArmyWife said:


> Hey ladies hope all is well. Been busy lately planning stuff for dds birthday but will catch up ASAP! I'm laying here wide awake at 3:45 am thinking about how this time exactly 2 years ago I was on my way to the hospital to go have my precious baby girl! I can't believe how quickly the time has passed :cry: I have a feeling I'm going to be emotional all day :haha:

Aww, its amazing how the time flies. Happy 2nd birthday to your little girl, hope she had an amazing day x x 




Libbysmum said:


> Awww I am sure. It is amazing how quickly they grow. Was just saying to DH that we need to spend more time with her and the new baby when it comes as in another 10 or 11 years she will not want to hang out with mum and dad but she will be eager to go do stuff with her friends and not with us. Then she will be wanting to wear make up and high heels and he said "oh that'll be your department" LOL With a blink of an eye they grow up it seems!
> Enjoy your precious daughter and her special day :):thumbup:
> 
> A friend of mine and myself are due to have our babies around the same week and today instead of staying home packing boxes I went to meet her at babies r us and do the registry. It was so much fun I don't even care if nobody buys from it. I just have a blast scanning cute things.:happydance:

I'd rather scan cute baby things than pack too! Sounds like a fun day. 



oneandtwo said:


> All three of our olders.have felt and watched baby. The youngest one, 22mos. Spends a lot of time holding my belly/watching it/feeling the baby. He gets rather excited about it, she tends to kick pretty hard so it always thumps pretty good. He is protective of my belly and gets seemingly offended when dh..feels baby, he tries to pry daddy's hand off and tells him to "go" lol
> 
> We had an amazing weekend, spend the night in monterey, saw all the sights and went to the aquarium it.was a really nice time. We really needed that time away.as a family! What made it rven better is now the kids are on spring break which has beenwonderful and relaxing, I love them home!
> 
> I dont have much else to update, though at my last appt they said they've done sway with the two week appts which means I only have 2-3 more ob appts before the weekly ones start!! And im in double digits now, im so excited that we're getting close to having her out. Still dont know the INS and outs of how my delivery is going to pan at, but I dont rightly care as long as she gets here safely :)

Glad you had a lovely holiday, sounds great :)


----------



## myra

Anybody else getting lots of swelling in legs/feet? Mine started a week or two ago, and it makes my feet/ankles quite sore to walk around. My chiropractor suggested B6 to reduce water retention but that hasn't seemed to make much difference. He also said I should be elevating my feet above heart level...so just got home from work (after standing, teaching all day), lay on the couch with my feet up...have to laugh though-while feet are elevated, heart burn is quickly kicking in. When I sleep at night, I usually have a couple pillows under my head/shoulders to keep my upper body elevated enough so that acid reflux/heart burn don't kick on. I guess the only way to make this work is to elevate feet and head- but that would be oh so awkward and crunch baby. Can't win this one... :dohh::haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

myra said:


> Anybody else getting lots of swelling in legs/feet? Mine started a week or two ago, and it makes my feet/ankles quite sore to walk around. My chiropractor suggested B6 to reduce water retention but that hasn't seemed to make much difference. He also said I should be elevating my feet above heart level...so just got home from work (after standing, teaching all day), lay on the couch with my feet up...have to laugh though-while feet are elevated, heart burn is quickly kicking in. When I sleep at night, I usually have a couple pillows under my head/shoulders to keep my upper body elevated enough so that acid reflux/heart burn don't kick on. I guess the only way to make this work is to elevate feet and head- but that would be oh so awkward and crunch baby. Can't win this one... :dohh::haha:

Feet up at all should help a bit though too. I recline on the sofa and put my feet up on the back of my daughter's little chair. Seems to help but doesn't irritate the heartburn too much! Getting the heartburn every night though. Can't lay on my right side at all (I know you're supposed to lay on your left side anyway) But when I lay on the right side it feels like the baby is trying to crush something important! 

Oh and... guess what. I've gotten a nap every day for the past 3 days!!!! Can you believe it?! Hubs and I finally bought a glider chair. We had one when J was little in Scotland but it didn't move with us and we never replaced. The past 3 days I've cuddled J up in a blanket and started rocking.... she simply passes out and then I can lay her down on my bed and then we both sleep for almost 2 hours. It is simply AMAZING!! :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Yes myra, I do-seems I gain about 6+ lbs a day from morning til night in water weight. My feet and ankles get quite swollen. By morning they are gone...I imagine thats why I pee so much at night, is from getting rid of all the fluid retentiom from.the day. Had it pretty bad last time too, one leg always swells more than the other also.


----------



## tlh97990

i called my doctors office today and they said they tried calling yesterday and couldn't get a hold of me..not sure if i believe it :haha: but they had me go to another urine test because apparently the hospital i went to didn't run a culture so they just gave me an antibiotic that was safe to take during pregnancy and it probably isn't something that will get rid of what i have..so now i don't want to deliver at that hospital anymore lol i think i'm just gonna stick with who i have and drive the extra 15 minutes to the hospital she delivers at. that hospital has one of the best neonatal unit in the country so i know there my baby will be in teh best hands..just a little less convenient lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra, Feet up as much as possible. If that doesn't work maybe get Dr to check your blood pressure too. I had to take pills to try and lower my bp as I had horrible swelling not just feet...everywhere! Try to avoid foods high in salt too. As for the Heartburn I totally can relate. I am on zantacs twice a day for it and it helps so much. I was taking Mylanta but it gave me the runs. Not good! I also try not to cook anything with too much onion or garlic as it tends to make it worse.


----------



## oneandtwo

And....I've been throwing up all night, just straight stomach acid. Tmi question, is it possible to force out a mucous plug from.vomiting? I had a large chunk.of discharge come out while I was throwing up. I was.in the shower so didn't get a good look at it.

This, sucks!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> And....I've been throwing up all night, just straight stomach acid. Tmi question, is it possible to force out a mucous plug from.vomiting? I had a large chunk.of discharge come out while I was throwing up. I was.in the shower so didn't get a good look at it.
> 
> This, sucks!!

No idea... but that sounds horrible! I seem to have gotten a renewed surge of morning sickness this week... although my facebook feed is full of friend's mentioning how their kiddos are puking.. so maybe it's related?

I'd mention it to your OB just incase they want to check... they only discharge I've ever had is the light creamy stuff, if I had anything more than that I'd probably freak and call the doctor.

On another note... can babies bruise you internally from kicking?! This little dude is intense!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> I was taking Mylanta but it gave me the runs. Not good!

hmm I was not aware of that correlation! I've been taking the off brand maalox and my belly has been really off... I was just chalking it up to a dodgy pregnancy stomach since it's been like that the entire time.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi ladies! I know I don't post very often, this is my first baby and I was wondering if anyone else has had to deal With PSD? I called my doctor today and explained the pain I'm having and she thinks it's from punish bone separation. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Libbysmum

Tonya I dont know what that means sorry :( 
Becca, yes it can have a laxative effect that is why I stopped taking it. Somach acid sux. I asked my doctor for Zantac and he wrote me a script. Maybe ask your doctor too cause it helps soooo much!
And finally DH and I have settled on a name for this little boy...at least I hope DH doesn't change his mind again! I was hesitant about the first name as it ends with an N and so does our last name but I am now warming up to it. We decided on Ethan Matthias as a name...DH has always wanted Ethan but I was not 100% sold...now I guess I am 80% okay with it.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Tonya I dont know what that means sorry :(
> Becca, yes it can have a laxative effect that is why I stopped taking it. Somach acid sux. I asked my doctor for Zantac and he wrote me a script. Maybe ask your doctor too cause it helps soooo much!
> And finally DH and I have settled on a name for this little boy...at least I hope DH doesn't change his mind again! I was hesitant about the first name as it ends with an N and so does our last name but I am now warming up to it. We decided on Ethan Matthias as a name...DH has always wanted Ethan but I was not 100% sold...now I guess I am 80% okay with it.

hmmm I'll ask about that at my checkup on Monday. Might be cheaper to just buy it over the counter than go through our insurance though.. I'll have to check.

We're back to Gabriel MacKenzie at the moment, but my little one is still pushing for Greyson and I'm kinda on her side!! Don't think we'll be able to convince Daddy though. :( My nephew's name is Ethan. Definitely a keeper. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hahaa we had Gabriel on our list for boys names too. :p


----------



## JJsmom

Love the name Libbysmum!!!!

I think I finally have OH set on Coltyn James!! I'm going to double check with him but I'm sure he'll finally approve. LOL! I think he's tried of me pushing for a middle name and him not able to give me one. LOL!


----------



## dove830

TonyaG said:


> Hi ladies! I know I don't post very often, this is my first baby and I was wondering if anyone else has had to deal With PSD? I called my doctor today and explained the pain I'm having and she thinks it's from punish bone separation. Anyone else have this?

I'm pretty sure this is what I have too....sooooo painful:(


----------



## Libbysmum

dove830 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I know I don't post very often, this is my first baby and I was wondering if anyone else has had to deal With PSD? I called my doctor today and explained the pain I'm having and she thinks it's from punish bone separation. Anyone else have this?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is what I have too....sooooo painful:(Click to expand...

I looked it up...yup I think I must have this cause my crotch area feels bruised all the time and most uncomfortable especially at night and if I walk too briskly.:dohh: Although according to what I read it is something that happens in later pregnancy but I have had it for ages.:wacko:


----------



## Libbysmum

I found this very informative and thought you may like to read it too Tonya and Dove...
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/pelvic-pain-pregnant-spd.aspx
I do notice it be very painful when I turn over in my sleep...looks like it could be my get out of vacuuming card yay! DH already said he would do it but he never does it the same as I do...must try not to be so OCD about it!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

3:30 am wide awake and dh is breathing SOOOO loudly! He has a deviated septum so he can really only breath out of one nostril to begin with so I feel badly that his breathing is annoying me :haha: I just wonder why he doesn't breath through his mouth instead of trying so desperately to breath through his nose!!! I'm very close to waking him up cause its driving me that crazy :dohh:


----------



## alicecooper

third trimester!

OMG am I really in third trimester? Is this really what we're all up to / nearly up to?

*screams slightly*

25lbs up so far.

Sorry I've not been posting much in the past few days. This chat line job has kicked off so I've been spending my free time talking dirty to kinky guys down the phone lol.


----------



## JJsmom

I can't believe we are all getting ready to hit the third trimester!!!! It's going so quickly!!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for the information. My pain seems to be worse when I get up from sitting at my desk so my doctor wants me to think about going off work.


----------



## counting

ProudArmyWife said:


> 3:30 am wide awake and dh is breathing SOOOO loudly! He has a deviated septum so he can really only breath out of one nostril to begin with so I feel badly that his breathing is annoying me :haha: I just wonder why he doesn't breath through his mouth instead of trying so desperately to breath through his nose!!! I'm very close to waking him up cause its driving me that crazy :dohh:

I feel so much pity for you right now. My DH has tourettes and he has a tic that only happens when he is sleeping. He clicks his teeth. Over and over again. All night. I feel so badly that I am so annoyed because I know he can't help it but:dohh: . I've been known on a particularly bad night to just hold his chin and plead with him to stop clicking. I'm not proud but sometimes I get so desperate. So no advice, but I have so much empathy for you, LOL!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

counting said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 3:30 am wide awake and dh is breathing SOOOO loudly! He has a deviated septum so he can really only breath out of one nostril to begin with so I feel badly that his breathing is annoying me :haha: I just wonder why he doesn't breath through his mouth instead of trying so desperately to breath through his nose!!! I'm very close to waking him up cause its driving me that crazy :dohh:
> 
> I feel so much pity for you right now. My DH has tourettes and he has a tic that only happens when he is sleeping. He clicks his teeth. Over and over again. All night. I feel so badly that I am so annoyed because I know he can't help it but:dohh: . I've been known on a particularly bad night to just hold his chin and plead with him to stop clicking. I'm not proud but sometimes I get so desperate. So no advice, but I have so much empathy for you, LOL!Click to expand...

Oh man that would drive me crazy too :haha: if it makes you feel better I've been known to open my dh mouth so he stops trying to breath through his nose and on occasion when I'm really desperately tired I've woken him up and told him to stop breathing :haha: it's gotta be a just due to pregnancy annoyance because its never bothered me before


----------



## counting

ProudArmyWife said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 3:30 am wide awake and dh is breathing SOOOO loudly! He has a deviated septum so he can really only breath out of one nostril to begin with so I feel badly that his breathing is annoying me :haha: I just wonder why he doesn't breath through his mouth instead of trying so desperately to breath through his nose!!! I'm very close to waking him up cause its driving me that crazy :dohh:
> 
> I feel so much pity for you right now. My DH has tourettes and he has a tic that only happens when he is sleeping. He clicks his teeth. Over and over again. All night. I feel so badly that I am so annoyed because I know he can't help it but:dohh: . I've been known on a particularly bad night to just hold his chin and plead with him to stop clicking. I'm not proud but sometimes I get so desperate. So no advice, but I have so much empathy for you, LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man that would drive me crazy too :haha: if it makes you feel better I've been known to open my dh mouth so he stops trying to breath through his nose and on occasion when I'm really desperately tired I've woken him up and told him to stop breathing :haha: it's gotta be a just due to pregnancy annoyance because its never bothered me beforeClick to expand...

LOL, we are in the same boat then! It never bothered me at all prior to becoming pregnant. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has taken action. Sometimes it's just too much for my sleepy pregnant brain to handle.


----------



## Breadsticks

My husband has been snoring a lot lately also! He almost never does but he has had colds come and go recently so I think that is it. We got him some Breath-Right strips and they are helping a little. But honestly, lately I have been so tired when I go to bed that I sleep mostly through his snoring and only wake up because my breathing has been so crappy lately.

Asthma has been acting up even more this week. Anything I do, just walking around the house even, gets me wheezing if I'm not super careful. Ugh. I just got back on my preventer medication a couple of days ago so I'm hoping it starts helping more soon. 

Besides that, things are great! I'm very excited for Easter (though we don't live anywhere near family) because I want to make a nice meal. We may do that on Saturday though since my husband has to work Sunday :( 

I have gained 13 lbs so far! It is all starting to come on pretty quickly. I am so ready for my asthma to settle down so I can get back to working out again. It makes me feel so much better when I can keep up with it.

We went shopping last weekend at a store called Once Upon A Child. We bought a playpen, dresser, and lots of clothes :happydance: It was a lot of fun looking at the little onesies (I have been avoiding looking at clothes so I don't go crazy buying a ton but they were only like $1ish/each).

Hope everyone is well! Yay Alice for hitting 3rd tri!!! :happydance: I still have a couple of weeks but we are getting so close! :D


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all well. 

Hurrah for a long weekend, followed by a week off work! Its been a long week so am looking forward to a break. 



Libbysmum said:


> Tonya I dont know what that means sorry :(
> Becca, yes it can have a laxative effect that is why I stopped taking it. Somach acid sux. I asked my doctor for Zantac and he wrote me a script. Maybe ask your doctor too cause it helps soooo much!
> And finally DH and I have settled on a name for this little boy...at least I hope DH doesn't change his mind again! I was hesitant about the first name as it ends with an N and so does our last name but I am now warming up to it. We decided on Ethan Matthias as a name...DH has always wanted Ethan but I was not 100% sold...now I guess I am 80% okay with it.

Good name :) We still haven't decided on a name yet.



alicecooper said:


> third trimester!
> 
> OMG am I really in third trimester? Is this really what we're all up to / nearly up to?
> 
> *screams slightly*
> 
> 25lbs up so far.
> 
> Sorry I've not been posting much in the past few days. This chat line job has kicked off so I've been spending my free time talking dirty to kinky guys down the phone lol.

Its strange how time is flying yet standing still! Your job sounds like it could be fun. Beats being shouted all day (work in insurance so quite a bit of saying no to people). 



Breadsticks said:


> My husband has been snoring a lot lately also! He almost never does but he has had colds come and go recently so I think that is it. We got him some Breath-Right strips and they are helping a little. But honestly, lately I have been so tired when I go to bed that I sleep mostly through his snoring and only wake up because my breathing has been so crappy lately.
> 
> Asthma has been acting up even more this week. Anything I do, just walking around the house even, gets me wheezing if I'm not super careful. Ugh. I just got back on my preventer medication a couple of days ago so I'm hoping it starts helping more soon.
> 
> Besides that, things are great! I'm very excited for Easter (though we don't live anywhere near family) because I want to make a nice meal. We may do that on Saturday though since my husband has to work Sunday :(
> 
> I have gained 13 lbs so far! It is all starting to come on pretty quickly. I am so ready for my asthma to settle down so I can get back to working out again. It makes me feel so much better when I can keep up with it.
> 
> We went shopping last weekend at a store called Once Upon A Child. We bought a playpen, dresser, and lots of clothes :happydance: It was a lot of fun looking at the little onesies (I have been avoiding looking at clothes so I don't go crazy buying a ton but they were only like $1ish/each).
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Yay Alice for hitting 3rd tri!!! :happydance: I still have a couple of weeks but we are getting so close! :D

Sounds like you got some good deals. Hope you & your hubby are feeling better soon. Sounds like a good Easter break, hope you have a great time x


----------



## tlh97990

my hubby has been breathing loud and snoring a lot lately too i dont know if its because i'm having issues getting comfortable or what but i'm mean and wake him up every time. he gets mad cuz im waking him up and i tell him if he doesnt wake me up i wouldnt have to wake him up!!

my urine culture finally came back and it came back negative!!! i'm so mad i'm still having all the symptoms and they told me don't drink caffeine, eat chocolate or acidic foods, or lift anything. Are they crazy?? i have to have one soda a day or i won't make it through a work day, its easter this weekend so there will be a lot of chocolate in my future, and i have a one and a half year old i can't not lift her. so i figure i'll avoid acidic foods and i at least win 1 out of 4 :haha:

i had to take my daughter to the doctor again last night. her roseola is gone but now she has pink eye in both eyes and an ear infection and a sinus infection. they said her starting day care is making her catch everything she missed out cuz shes never even had a cold until the last couple weeks when she decided to get everything possible!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks said:


> My husband has been snoring a lot lately also! He almost never does but he has had colds come and go recently so I think that is it. We got him some Breath-Right strips and they are helping a little. But honestly, lately I have been so tired when I go to bed that I sleep mostly through his snoring and only wake up because my breathing has been so crappy lately.
> 
> Asthma has been acting up even more this week. Anything I do, just walking around the house even, gets me wheezing if I'm not super careful. Ugh. I just got back on my preventer medication a couple of days ago so I'm hoping it starts helping more soon.
> 
> Besides that, things are great! I'm very excited for Easter (though we don't live anywhere near family) because I want to make a nice meal. We may do that on Saturday though since my husband has to work Sunday :(
> 
> I have gained 13 lbs so far! It is all starting to come on pretty quickly. I am so ready for my asthma to settle down so I can get back to working out again. It makes me feel so much better when I can keep up with it.
> 
> We went shopping last weekend at a store called Once Upon A Child. We bought a playpen, dresser, and lots of clothes :happydance: It was a lot of fun looking at the little onesies (I have been avoiding looking at clothes so I don't go crazy buying a ton but they were only like $1ish/each).
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Yay Alice for hitting 3rd tri!!! :happydance: I still have a couple of weeks but we are getting so close! :D

I LOVE once upon a child! Such an awesome store. I got basically a whole summer wardrobe for dd plus like 6 little outfits for baby and only spent like $60. Such a great thing especially since kids don't tend to stay in one size for too long

Alice yay for making it to third tri! Ill see you there In a couple days :) I'm so excitd to basically be in the final stretch. Now just gotta get baby's room painted and such


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello ladies, sorry I haven't been around. 

Hope you are all well 

I will try and catch up but Oliver isn't letting me :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

i'm no where near ready for this baby. i feel like i was done with everything by this point when i was pregnant with my DD but now i'm just not in much of hurry. i cant believe ill be in 3rd trimester in a couple weeks and still have so much to do!!!


----------



## JJsmom

tlh, I feel the same way!!! I just now registered because my boss at work kept pressuring me! LOL! I haven't got my room organized yet, don't have the crib yet as OH hasn't told his mother which one we want. The only thing I have is 3 outfits and 3 oonesies! I feel so stressed with planning our wedding that I'm really going behind on baby things!


----------



## junemomma09

I just noticed my bump is still showing yellow on the first page. Can it be changed to show that I'm having a girl please? Thank you!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

We haven't done anything either... but I feel like there's plenty of time for that. I'm not even really bothering with a nursery because he'll be in our room for the first 6 months and it'll be nice to still have the guest room as a guest room during that time so my parents can easily stay etc.

If I want a nursery it'll be something we pull together after he's born. Thankfully our room is big enough to handle a crib and a changing table etc. 

Lovely sunny day here - just trying to convince hubby to stop playing assassins creed and go mow the yard. I think we're going to bbq as well so I need to make a quick run to the store to grab some food stuff!

Still super dizzy and I can't seem to find a correlation. Does seem to occur a tad more frequently after I've eaten so now I'm worried it's definitely a blood sugar thing.. :(

Hope you are all feeling well!


----------



## Breadsticks

Miss Bellum, I hope you have a lovely week off of work! Breaks are always nice :) 

tlh, I don't know how I'd manage not having any of those things either! I've done fairly well with soda, but I've been eating chocolate so much it is ridiculous! I hope your daughter is feeling better! 

ProudArmyWife, isn't it just the greatest? I love going in there too, so fun to look around and you never know what they'll have!

Pink Flowers, how have you been?

JJsmom, I can't imagine planning a wedding AND preparing for a baby! I bet you are so super busy! I'm sure you will get it all done and it will be perfect :D

Junemomma, Eve doesn't get to check the thread too often, so I would pm her as she'd be more likely to see that :flower: Also, how is your asthma? I hope the doctors have been able to better control it!

Becca, I hope everything is OK! Have you mentioned it to you doctor? The only time I've felt dizzy water usually helps.

Libbysmum, how's the move going?

I hope you are all having a wonderful Easter! I have a little bit of homework to do and then some cleaning before my husband comes home from work. He texted me to let me know he gets to come home early :happydance:

We haven't done much with Aisling's room in a while, it is actually getting messy again :haha: We need to get the downstairs finished still before I want to move to working on her room again. But it has been so nice out the past couple of days that I haven't wanted to stay inside!

Tomorrow my husband has off work and we have my 26 week appointment...they will be doing another ultrasound because the tech at the doctor's office couldn't confirm that she is a girl, she's pretty sure she is but said she'd take another peek if we wanted :happydance: I'm excited to see her again tomorrow! Though it would be pretty funny if on April Fool's Day we find out she is actually a boy! :rofl: But I highly doubt that, as our private scan seemed pretty clear that she's a she :winkwink:

We did some more shopping yesterday and got a few more things for her. We found a crib set at Sears on clearance for $25, it has jungle animals so it's perfect. We also got her a tiny little baseball glove and soccer ball lol. We got ourselves a few things also, my husband found a Columbia jacket that he's been wanting for a while on clearance 50% off. We also went into a used bookstore and I found a book I've been wanting forever for like $3. It is Marion Zimmer Bradley's Mists of Avalon (highly recommend!). They also had some of her other books so I got a few of those. I'm so excited to read them! We also got a couple of nice patio chairs that swivel and rock, they are an early birthday present for me lol. The ones we had before we just standard chairs and not that comfortable for sitting for long periods of time and we really enjoy reading outside when it is warm out. I am very excited because it will be nice to sit on the patio with Aisling and be able to rock her and be more comfortable!

Asthma is getting much better with Flovent AND my dog is improving :happydance: He has been really hyper lately (for having his illness) and has been more mobile.

All in all it's been a pretty good weekend :) I hope you are all having a great weekend and happy Easter!


----------



## alicecooper

happy Easter everyone x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello, right I can't catch up so I am starting a fresh :haha: 

I am signed off work now because of my pelvis! 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mamichulo5

Congrats to you all:thumbup: I am due July 2nd, it seems so close yet so far away...The closer it gets the more nervous I get. This will be DS2( #2 for me and #1 for DH)our first son is 13yrs. old...I am kind of worried(would never admit this to DH) that he will change towards DS1 once DS2 gets here, maybe its just nerves, but that's just how I feel(plz excuse the rant)so I am both excited and nervous:shrug:


----------



## MissFox

Happy easter everyone!! 
Congrats to you all who are coming up on 3rd tri! 
I've been so busy lately and just got caught up but right now I'm at work. I wanted to say hi! 
I've really got to plan my DDs birthday party. It is 2 weeks from today. 
Weather was nice for a couple days and now its back to over cast and cold and rainy. 
Anyways hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## myra

Third tri started yesterday!!! 
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## JJsmom

Ladies I need to rant. 

I have been talking to my OH for the past 2+ months to figure out where we are going on our honeymoon as it was the one thing he was to do for our wedding. Well we are getting married next month and now he has yet to contact anyone or find anything for hotels. He was supposed to come up with half of the wedding money and here again, I'm stuck trying to figure out where to come up with the rest of the money because he didn't come through on his end. Now he tells me that he don't know where we'll go as we need all the money for the wedding and he doesn't know how much he'll need for a deposit or anything else for the honeymoon. I'm so upset as all I've ever looked forward to in my life was getting married and going on our honeymoon. His taxes he got back was supposed to go towards the wedding and he ended up buying our rings which we went cheap to save money and only spent $130 for those and he spent $90 for his tux which left him close to $600 left which disappeared! He was going to ask his mom for a loan but that fell through as she's in the process of building a house. So I again am left to find the money to pay for everything. He got a small loan that I had to cosign for and I pay almost all the bills around the house and I just can't afford to keep doing this! Mind you, we aren't having massively expensive wedding. My wedding total is around $6000 which is a lot, but I've already paid over $3000 when I got my taxes back. I'm so upset and stressed over this situation and yet he yells at me or acts like an @$$ and it's my fault. He is stressed but I guess I'm not allowed to be and I'm so lost and don't know what to do! I text him and told him not to worry about a honeymoon as I don't need one anyways and I'll just go back to work after our wedding. Who needs time to relax?? I surely don't!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hello third trimester :happydance: only 13 more weeks till we meet our new little girl :) give or take :haha:


----------



## myra

Welcome, mamichulo5!

JJsmom- Sorry OH is being so difficult and adding more challenges to this time. I don't have any advice but just wanted to send you some hugs:hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

Ultrasound went well yesterday...she is still a girl! :haha: The tech tried to get a couple of face shots but she kept covering her face again, just like last time. We did see her face a little, her little mouth was moving like she was talking or something lol it was really cute.

The weather's still pretty nice here so my husband grilled burgers for us. I just want to sit outside and read but I have to get ready for class instead. The next three days I'll be really busy because I am taking on extra hours at work but it will make this weekend even more enjoyable when it arrives! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

mamichulo5 said:


> Congrats to you all:thumbup: I am due July 2nd, it seems so close yet so far away...The closer it gets the more nervous I get. This will be DS2( #2 for me and #1 for DH)our first son is 13yrs. old...I am kind of worried(would never admit this to DH) that he will change towards DS1 once DS2 gets here, maybe its just nerves, but that's just how I feel(plz excuse the rant)so I am both excited and nervous:shrug:

Aww it's okay to feel that way. This will be our second but our first boy and I actually asked my hubby if he'd still love our little girl once our boy arrived. He looked at me like I was crazy. Pregnancy hormones! How long has he been "Dad" to your first?

*JJsmom* - oh no... I don't know what to say at all.. Honestly I'd be scared to get married to someone who was so dodgy with finances.. I hope he pulls it together for you and acts like a real man!! 

*Breadsticks* - Glad your little girl is still a girl :) 


As for me... baby brain is getting worse. The other night I made cobbler and thought I'd be nice and put ice cream on hubby's for him even though I hate serving ice cream.. don't like touching it! LOL. Well the next morning I open the fridge and the ice cream tub is in the fridge instead of the freezer. Oops.

A couple days later I wake up and decide we'll have bacon toast for breakfast. I KNOW there's half a loaf of a rather expensive italian bread somewhere in the kitchen. Can't find it anywhere. Actually ask hubby if he ate half a loaf of bread in the middle of the night. After much searching I remember that I threw away some bread wrappers the night before... I open the bin and yup... the loaf of bread is in the stinky bin as well. I was not a happy camper. Hubby thought it was hilarious. We had bacon on hamburger buns instead.


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: jjsmom!!


----------



## myra

For the past 2 days, I've been having some kind of "twinges" across my belly. I can't feel them if I put my hand on the outside and it's not baby moving. I thought at first I might have gas, but its not that either. There's not a certain time of day that I feel them more often. I think I'm just more aware of them when I sit down. Is this what Braxton Hicks feel like or does your stomach actually get hard with those? Another possibility- maybe round ligament pain?? Though that is described more like a sharp, jabbing pain. What I'm feeling isn't as intense.


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra-BH you'll feel your tummy hardening. I get the twinges also, I think its muscle spasms of sorts, due to the stretching etc.
becca-I put ice cream in the fridge not long ago also!! Lol amd we went out to eat, and spaced that I was carrying my actual food in the house, stopped at the dumpster on the way in and threw my lunch away!! Ugh, its rather funny sometimes.

Im confused about the trimesters, I was always under the impression third starts at 28wks. My expecting app says 27 but pregnology says 28. Why cant there be just a general count!! Lol so either im in my third trimester, or.will be come Monday! So congrats to all the ladies who have started their third trimester or are about to :)

My contractions are starting to get quite uncomfortable/having to remember to breath through them. Also, deployment has officially started, next time I see dh we'll have 4 children! Still so weird for me to wrap my head around.

I also started potty training the 23mo. Hes doing great so far, its been a week and hes only having1-2 accidents a day!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> I put ice cream in the fridge not long ago also!! Lol amd we went out to eat, and spaced that I was carrying my actual food in the house, stopped at the dumpster on the way in and threw my lunch away!! Ugh, its rather funny sometimes.

Oh gosh! We're identical! LOL

I wouldn't be able to get my head around it either... my hubs has a conference for a week in June and I told him he could only go if he drove me and the little one to my parents house 4 hours a way first! :) (Thankfully he can fly in and out of the airport in Washington so it's not really a big deal) but there's no way I could be on my own until the baby was born... I'd be committed..


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom, lots of hugs! That sounds so stressful. I hope you are able to work it out and still enjoy a nice honeymoon. :hugs:

Becca, your baby brain has me cracking up! I have not done anything too crazy yet lol but I'm sure it'll happen. I am more forgetful though, that is for sure! And now I want ice cream :haha:

ProudArmyWife, yay third tri! :happydance:

Oneandtwo, wow that is crazy to think about! I'm sorry that your husband is deployed, so much respect for those serving but also the families at home! I wish the trimesters were all the same everywhere too! I think I will just say 27 weeks because I am impatient :haha: I hope your contractions ease!

Myra, I am not sure what that it! I am not even sure I have had Braxton-Hicks yet. I have felt some tightening but it just feels like she is pushing out if that makes sense. 

My class today was so interesting! Sarah Hrdy visited our class. She is a celebrated biologist and studied mothering in primates and humans. Being in school for biology myself (specifically microbiology) I was just enthralled with what she had to say.

Also, here is my bump at 26 weeks 1 day!
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130402_172021_zps38f609c1.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks for the hugs ladies! Sorry I had to rant but I needed to get it out! I feel much better this afternoon. I was still in a tissy this morning so much I forgot my phone and my kindle at home! My kindle is what I use to listen to music with while at work so I was really upset about that. OH told me tonight that he booked a room at a hotel not on a beach as they wanted full payment up front but a few mins from it which I'll live with as it's half the cost of the room on the beach. LOL! He spent the day during his classes to call around to different places to see what he could find. Every thing will work out for us and most of what I'm feeling is due to hormones anyways. I'll be so happy once we have the wedding and we're able to relax for a week before going back to the stress of work! Then we'll be getting ready for baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! Dad thinks it'd be hilarious to have baby early while on our honeymoon. I said nahh I don't think so! 

BTW, we finally settled on a name of Coltyn James!!!! If I told you this the other day, sorry. Can't remember who I told. HAHA!


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom said:


> Thanks for the hugs ladies! Sorry I had to rant but I needed to get it out! I feel much better this afternoon. I was still in a tissy this morning so much I forgot my phone and my kindle at home! My kindle is what I use to listen to music with while at work so I was really upset about that. OH told me tonight that he booked a room at a hotel not on a beach as they wanted full payment up front but a few mins from it which I'll live with as it's half the cost of the room on the beach. LOL! He spent the day during his classes to call around to different places to see what he could find. Every thing will work out for us and most of what I'm feeling is due to hormones anyways. I'll be so happy once we have the wedding and we're able to relax for a week before going back to the stress of work! Then we'll be getting ready for baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! Dad thinks it'd be hilarious to have baby early while on our honeymoon. I said nahh I don't think so!
> 
> BTW, we finally settled on a name of Coltyn James!!!! If I told you this the other day, sorry. Can't remember who I told. HAHA!

I'm glad to hear it is all worked out :happydance: A week on the beach sounds amazing! I do love your son's name too!


----------



## motherearth23

As far as braxton hicks go... I'm pretty sure I had some the other night. OH and I were making love and I started to feel uncomfortable (nothing new) so we tried a different position and I started getting these odd feelings all over my stomach like a "stitch" in your side when you are out of breath from running. That feeling was combined with my whole uterus feeling very very taut. Usually my belly is squishy as I have some extra fat in my tummy area. 

Forgot to ask my midwife when I saw her the next day... but managed to ask her every other question I thought I'd forget. Ooops.


----------



## Libbysmum

hey girls I hope you all had a nice Easter. We finally handed in our old house keys today...hoping all goes well and we get our bond back with no probs. I am stoked happy that we have made it to 3rd Trimester! DH is scared. I am trying to get my head around all that remains to do. I haven't even had time to really think it through with everything else happening. My DH set up our internet connection tonight so that is one good thing. He and I are both feeling pretty exhausted. I was hoping my mother would watch Libby for an hour or two while I sorted out the carpet and pest cleaner people and she said no she wanted a quiet day...whatever. So now to unpack and sort out what goes where. DD has been asking to go to the playground I feel terrible as I haven't had time to take her. I keep saying "not today" Poor kid!
Still having heartburn a bit at night but I think it is cause I haven't been taking the medication regularly. I keep forgetting until I wake in the night struggling to breath cause the acids burning. Still finding it hard to sleep to as every time I turn over and switch sides my pubic area hurts like heck. 
Oh and exciting news...one of my friends who does EC-ing is now 12 weeks preggers...woohoo so happy for her. I feel like the next few months are going to fly by...was thinking today it's only a few weeks until Mother's Day!


----------



## oneandtwo

Becca-we'll see if I end up committed lol he was only gone 5 Weeks at the end of my last pregnancy, got to come home early cause I landed myself in the hospital. I saw him weekends cause he was only an hour away, I thought it sucked then!! it wouldn't be so bad but having the two olders in school is exhausting, they have different schedules so im back and forth to the school.four times a day...speaking of! My sons teacher came up to me.yesterday and handed me a bag and saif "tell your mom what it is" the dear sweet boy won a reading competition in school and was awarded a nook! Hes sooo excited, he wanted to win it so bad!

Breadsticks-we dont mind him being gone really, we were both looking forward to it til I got pregnant lol he thoroughly loves his job so ots always nice to hear from.him and what hes up to. Its definitely going to be interesting, its really really weird to process having an infant alone. Not exactly sure why, as women do it all the time. Probably juat cause im used to him being here for those particular things.

Unfortunately my contractions are only going to get worse, they'll go away when I deliver. Sucks!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Oneandtwo* - a Nook? That's awesome! Congratulations to your boy!

*Libbysmum* - I can't sleep at all either. I'm not sure what's on the right side of my anatomy but whatever it is this little boy squashes until it hurts! Guess it keeps me laying on my left which you're supposed to do anyway. But as I get so uncomfortable I'm flipping back and forth a lot. 

Sleeping has not been aided by my little girl who's been sleeping with us the past two nights. She's gotten the stomach bug that EVERYONE around here seems to have. Might be the norovirus since it's soo contagious. She was doing really well always waking us up and letting us know if she had to puke. I put her in her room last night because she'd felt well all day... around rolls midnight and she pukes all over herself.. in her hair, over the pilllows, everything. Poor thing. (Can't say it was fun for me to clean in the middle of the night either!) Back into our room for the night.

So far she's been fine today, but about 10 minutes started complaining of a headache so we're back on the sofa watching Blue's Clues.

*motherearth23 *- I know braxon hicks feel a LOT like what happens when you're pregnant and have an orgasm. The who uterus contracts up really taunt. BH are like little versions of that. I had them A LOT during the first trimester but now I'm only getting the BH every now and then.

*JJsmom* - I' so happy things got smoothed over. These preggo hormones can really make everything seem a million times worse.


----------



## JJsmom

Had my glucose test today! Haven't heard back from the doc office but figure they'll let me know in the next day or two. Uterus measured right on schedule and the nurse practitioner seemed impressed with how strong his heartbeat is! 151 bpm! They said we start going every 2 weeks from here on!!! Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it! In the third trimester, every 2 week appts now, I'm getting nervous!!! We don't have much time left!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> Had my glucose test today! Haven't heard back from the doc office but figure they'll let me know in the next day or two. Uterus measured right on schedule and the nurse practitioner seemed impressed with how strong his heartbeat is! 151 bpm! They said we start going every 2 weeks from here on!!! Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it! In the third trimester, every 2 week appts now, I'm getting nervous!!! We don't have much time left!!!!

I've got my glucose test in 2 weeks. They sent me home with a bottle of something they're pretending to call 'fruit punch' definitely different from last time! I had to fast and then drink a lucozade and then have blood taken over the course of 4 hours! This time I drink half the bottle 30 minutes before my appointment and as long as they draw blood between an hour and hour and 15 minutes after drinking it then it's good. Which is great because with a 3 year old there's no way I could find 4 hours to sit in the hospital doing nothing!

Is anyone going to ask not to do internal exams during the last month of appointments? They don't do them at all in the UK (or at least my midwives didn't!) But my OB's practice in the states says that from 36 weeks on they do an internal at every visit. I'd rather not because I don't see the point. Anybody else?


----------



## oneandtwo

I dont think im going to get them this time, as they just stressed me out last time and didn't indicate anything.

I was told, at our ob office they dont do 2 week.appointments. Im sad! I always liked reaching that milestone. It does mean though, that I only have 3 mmore appts before weekly ones start!


----------



## JJsmom

BeccaMichelle said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Had my glucose test today! Haven't heard back from the doc office but figure they'll let me know in the next day or two. Uterus measured right on schedule and the nurse practitioner seemed impressed with how strong his heartbeat is! 151 bpm! They said we start going every 2 weeks from here on!!! Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it! In the third trimester, every 2 week appts now, I'm getting nervous!!! We don't have much time left!!!!
> 
> I've got my glucose test in 2 weeks. They sent me home with a bottle of something they're pretending to call 'fruit punch' definitely different from last time! I had to fast and then drink a lucozade and then have blood taken over the course of 4 hours! This time I drink half the bottle 30 minutes before my appointment and as long as they draw blood between an hour and hour and 15 minutes after drinking it then it's good. Which is great because with a 3 year old there's no way I could find 4 hours to sit in the hospital doing nothing!
> 
> Is anyone going to ask not to do internal exams during the last month of appointments? They don't do them at all in the UK (or at least my midwives didn't!) But my OB's practice in the states says that from 36 weeks on they do an internal at every visit. I'd rather not because I don't see the point. Anybody else?Click to expand...

WOW!!! 4 hours!!! I know that if we fail the 1 hour test that we have to go and do a 3 hour test. I had the internal exams with my DS and this office told me they do the first one starting at 32 weeks. Didn't know we could ask them not to do them. I just figured that's how it was.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Had my glucose test today! Haven't heard back from the doc office but figure they'll let me know in the next day or two. Uterus measured right on schedule and the nurse practitioner seemed impressed with how strong his heartbeat is! 151 bpm! They said we start going every 2 weeks from here on!!! Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it! In the third trimester, every 2 week appts now, I'm getting nervous!!! We don't have much time left!!!!
> 
> I've got my glucose test in 2 weeks. They sent me home with a bottle of something they're pretending to call 'fruit punch' definitely different from last time! I had to fast and then drink a lucozade and then have blood taken over the course of 4 hours! This time I drink half the bottle 30 minutes before my appointment and as long as they draw blood between an hour and hour and 15 minutes after drinking it then it's good. Which is great because with a 3 year old there's no way I could find 4 hours to sit in the hospital doing nothing!
> 
> Is anyone going to ask not to do internal exams during the last month of appointments? They don't do them at all in the UK (or at least my midwives didn't!) But my OB's practice in the states says that from 36 weeks on they do an internal at every visit. I'd rather not because I don't see the point. Anybody else?Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! 4 hours!!! I know that if we fail the 1 hour test that we have to go and do a 3 hour test. I had the internal exams with my DS and this office told me they do the first one starting at 32 weeks. Didn't know we could ask them not to do them. I just figured that's how it was.Click to expand...

I read a wonderful article about it the other day.. now if I could just find it...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I have my glucose test next week.. Not looking forward to that :(

My midwife does internals starting at 36 weeks also but I will be requesting minimal checks like I did last time. I only had one done at 37 weeks with dd because I didn't want my cervix being irritated since I was trying to keep her in till dh made it home. This time I think I'll be asking for as few as possible since they hurt and make me very uncomfortable and to me it doesn't really make a difference to know how dilated or effaced I am as it doesn't really tell much on when baby will come


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Had my glucose test today! Haven't heard back from the doc office but figure they'll let me know in the next day or two. Uterus measured right on schedule and the nurse practitioner seemed impressed with how strong his heartbeat is! 151 bpm! They said we start going every 2 weeks from here on!!! Holy cow!!!! I can't believe it! In the third trimester, every 2 week appts now, I'm getting nervous!!! We don't have much time left!!!!
> 
> I've got my glucose test in 2 weeks. They sent me home with a bottle of something they're pretending to call 'fruit punch' definitely different from last time! I had to fast and then drink a lucozade and then have blood taken over the course of 4 hours! This time I drink half the bottle 30 minutes before my appointment and as long as they draw blood between an hour and hour and 15 minutes after drinking it then it's good. Which is great because with a 3 year old there's no way I could find 4 hours to sit in the hospital doing nothing!
> 
> Is anyone going to ask not to do internal exams during the last month of appointments? They don't do them at all in the UK (or at least my midwives didn't!) But my OB's practice in the states says that from 36 weeks on they do an internal at every visit. I'd rather not because I don't see the point. Anybody else?Click to expand...

with my daughter i had one at 38 weeks and at 39 weeks. i went into labor the day after my 39 week visit. I think i'm going to ask to wait until 38-39 weeks just because i've heard it can send people into labor and i would feel more comfortable delivering from 38weeks on.

i've been struggling with this nasty cold/cough. my sore throat is finally gone but this lingering cough is killing me. my stomach and chest hurt from coughing so much!!! i feel like i'd have abs if i didn't have this bump with as much as my stomach has been worked out from coughing :haha:

i had my 24 week appt today and baby is measuring right on track and her heartrate was a strong 160!!! i have decided to switch to OBs again. I didn't tell the office today though because i want to make sure my insurance goes through with the referral and everything first. But I will be seeing the OB that I used to before college. They are right next to my current job and deliver at the hospital closest to me and i was very pleased with my care there during my last scare.

i have my glucose test the end of this month and i'm not looking forward to it..i also was given the "fruit punch" drink. with my DD i had the orange one and it was disgusting bbut im pretty sure this one is going to be disgusting as well. i was told i dont have to fast but i have to chug the drink in 5 minutes then have my blood drawn in 1 hour and can't eat anything from the time i start the drink til i get my blood drawn. and if i fail i have to do the 3 hour test. hopefully i pass this one again.

and i've gained 20lbs already!!! my doctor said she'd like me to shoot for 40lbs this time since last time i gained 80lbs! i'd be ok with 40 but i think i'm going to go over again :haha:


----------



## myra

I went in yesterday for a routine 28 week growth scan. Baby is looking great and very healthy- right on track at 2lb 4 oz :)

The shock was to find that my cervix has shortened to only 4mm (Ideally it should still be longer than 3cm) and the doctors are concerned this could indicate preterm labor. 

They gave me a steroid shot (and another later today) to help with baby's lung development in case he happens to come in the next week or two. They will also put a pessary (ring around the cervix) on today to try and stop it from shortening any more. I'm on bed rest for the duration of the pregnancy...As much as I will be bored out of my mind sitting in bed and the couch all day/night, I'm hoping he can stay in there for at least 2 more months. The doctors' goal is to have him stay at least another 4 1/2 weeks until I get to 32 weeks. My sister just gave birth at 38 weeks to a gorgeous, healthy girl & at 29 weeks she was also found to have a shortened cervix. That makes me feel better.

This was not what I expected to be the outcome of our ultrasound (though I am very glad we had one and they caught it)...its just hard to al of a sudden be told I'm not going back to work (and that my baby could potentially come at any time!). I'm going to try and get approval to come off bed rest for a few hours next week to see my students and say bye.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: Myra!

Fingers crossed your little man stays put!


----------



## oneandtwo

:hugs: myra! Hopefully baby will stay put! My cervix starts shortening pretty early as we, but its freakishly long to begin with so I have "wigglr room" as long as I dont dilate. Bed rest sucks, but keep your but on that couch! Do hou crochet/knit? If not now would be a good time to pick it up :) it always helps pass the time!


----------



## oneandtwo

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-04-03102728_zps28d5fe4d.jpg

Blanket I finished for Wilhelmina! Border was suppose to be bigger but I ran out of yarn!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's Goregous!


----------



## myra

oneandtwo said:


> :hugs: myra! Hopefully baby will stay put! My cervix starts shortening pretty early as we, but its freakishly long to begin with so I have "wigglr room" as long as I dont dilate. Bed rest sucks, but keep your but on that couch! Do hou crochet/knit? If not now would be a good time to pick it up :) it always helps pass the time!

Thanks! Great idea- I used to crochet when I was a kid. I forgot that I picked up yarn and crochet hooks when I first found out I was pregnant. The plan was to make a baby blanket but I guess that idea got lost in the shuffle. This is the perfect time to do a crochet refresher and pick it back up!

As for my cervix, it is very short right now but at least no dilation. :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

Eep Myra! I hope baby stays put! 
Good luck to all of you with upcoming gtt! Mine is still a month away!
Beautiful blanket!!!


----------



## MissFox

Also offering some hope: I had labor stopped at 34wks with my dd and still went overdue in the end


----------



## tlh97990

myra said:


> I went in yesterday for a routine 28 week growth scan. Baby is looking great and very healthy- right on track at 2lb 4 oz :)
> 
> The shock was to find that my cervix has shortened to only 4mm (Ideally it should still be longer than 3cm) and the doctors are concerned this could indicate preterm labor.
> 
> They gave me a steroid shot (and another later today) to help with baby's lung development in case he happens to come in the next week or two. They will also put a pessary (ring around the cervix) on today to try and stop it from shortening any more. I'm on bed rest for the duration of the pregnancy...As much as I will be bored out of my mind sitting in bed and the couch all day/night, I'm hoping he can stay in there for at least 2 more months. The doctors' goal is to have him stay at least another 4 1/2 weeks until I get to 32 weeks. My sister just gave birth at 38 weeks to a gorgeous, healthy girl & at 29 weeks she was also found to have a shortened cervix. That makes me feel better.
> 
> This was not what I expected to be the outcome of our ultrasound (though I am very glad we had one and they caught it)...its just hard to al of a sudden be told I'm not going back to work (and that my baby could potentially come at any time!). I'm going to try and get approval to come off bed rest for a few hours next week to see my students and say bye.


I'm glad they caught it in time to be proactive..hopefully he stays put a little longer!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hoping your little man stays put Myra x


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> Miss Bellum, I hope you have a lovely week off of work! Breaks are always nice :)
> 
> tlh, I don't know how I'd manage not having any of those things either! I've done fairly well with soda, but I've been eating chocolate so much it is ridiculous! I hope your daughter is feeling better!
> 
> ProudArmyWife, isn't it just the greatest? I love going in there too, so fun to look around and you never know what they'll have!
> 
> Pink Flowers, how have you been?
> 
> JJsmom, I can't imagine planning a wedding AND preparing for a baby! I bet you are so super busy! I'm sure you will get it all done and it will be perfect :D
> 
> Junemomma, Eve doesn't get to check the thread too often, so I would pm her as she'd be more likely to see that :flower: Also, how is your asthma? I hope the doctors have been able to better control it!
> 
> Becca, I hope everything is OK! Have you mentioned it to you doctor? The only time I've felt dizzy water usually helps.
> 
> Libbysmum, how's the move going?
> 
> I hope you are all having a wonderful Easter! I have a little bit of homework to do and then some cleaning before my husband comes home from work. He texted me to let me know he gets to come home early :happydance:
> 
> We haven't done much with Aisling's room in a while, it is actually getting messy again :haha: We need to get the downstairs finished still before I want to move to working on her room again. But it has been so nice out the past couple of days that I haven't wanted to stay inside!
> 
> Tomorrow my husband has off work and we have my 26 week appointment...they will be doing another ultrasound because the tech at the doctor's office couldn't confirm that she is a girl, she's pretty sure she is but said she'd take another peek if we wanted :happydance: I'm excited to see her again tomorrow! Though it would be pretty funny if on April Fool's Day we find out she is actually a boy! :rofl: But I highly doubt that, as our private scan seemed pretty clear that she's a she :winkwink:
> 
> We did some more shopping yesterday and got a few more things for her. We found a crib set at Sears on clearance for $25, it has jungle animals so it's perfect. We also got her a tiny little baseball glove and soccer ball lol. We got ourselves a few things also, my husband found a Columbia jacket that he's been wanting for a while on clearance 50% off. We also went into a used bookstore and I found a book I've been wanting forever for like $3. It is Marion Zimmer Bradley's Mists of Avalon (highly recommend!). They also had some of her other books so I got a few of those. I'm so excited to read them! We also got a couple of nice patio chairs that swivel and rock, they are an early birthday present for me lol. The ones we had before we just standard chairs and not that comfortable for sitting for long periods of time and we really enjoy reading outside when it is warm out. I am very excited because it will be nice to sit on the patio with Aisling and be able to rock her and be more comfortable!
> 
> Asthma is getting much better with Flovent AND my dog is improving :happydance: He has been really hyper lately (for having his illness) and has been more mobile.
> 
> All in all it's been a pretty good weekend :) I hope you are all having a great weekend and happy Easter!


Thank you for asking Hun! I have been having a lot of issues lately. Went back to the hospital last night, this time by fire rescue because I couldn't breathe! It was scary...I got more steroids by IV and breathing treatments. I have a home nebulizer and rescue inhaler. Plus they gave me a prescription for steroid treatment. I still have bronchitis, which is causing a lot of the issues :( dr office said if I'm not better by Monday I need to come back in to the office.


----------



## sue_88

Hello everyone!!!

Back from my very relaxing holiday  had a great time in Tenerife & always lovely to see my big sister who lives there.

Millie getting bigger & active!! Looking forward to third tri 

I hope everyone is keeping well & babies are doing good xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thought I would share my third trimester bump :)

Sorry it's sideways posting from my phone :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissFox

Cute!!! 
Heee is mine from today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130404_140246.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pitty

Hi,
I was in August thread as due on the 1st, but now I have been booked for a c section on the 19th July, so I thought I would ask if I could join you guys?
My 2nd baby, 1st was after 2years ttc, so we didn't prevent anything after she was born, I got pregnant after 3 months.... My babies will be 12 months, 2 weeks apart.... Can't wait!
I'm staying team yellow....


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, it sounds like you and your husband need some rest! It's so hard moving, I love being in a new home but the process sucks lol. Hope you get everything done soon and get some rest!

onandtwo, that makes sense! It's so great to hear when a person truly loves their work :) Beautiful blanket!!!

Becca, hope your daughter starts feeling better soon!

tlh, I hope you start feeling better!

myra, :hugs: I hope he is able to make it till closer to his due date! I will be praying for you and your little man!

Junemomma, oh no!! :hugs: That must've been so scary! I'll be praying for you! I'm glad they've got you on medications to help but I hope the bronchitis goes away as that seems to be the main problem!

Sue, welcome back! I'm glad you had a wonderful trip :D

ProudArmyWife, love your bump!!

MissFox, I love your bump too!! lol 

Pitty, welcome! :flower: I bet your little ones will be so close :) How exciting!

As for me, Aisling has been a crazy girl still lol. People are really noticing my bump too. I have my next appointment 4/25 and I have to have my GTT before then. It is done at the hospital near me, I don't have to make an appointment so that is nice. I can't decide if I'm going to do it this Saturday or next though.

Work has been really busy, same with school, so I'm pretty much exhausted at the end of every day. But that's good because I am sleeping better! Little girl likes to wake me up kicking though :haha: I have been eating like a pig lately, moreso than usual, I'm just waiting to see how much I've gained on Monday


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, hope your little guy stays put!! Working on a blanket or something else would really help pass the time! That is a long time on bed rest but if it keeps your cervix from shortening anymore, that's a good thing! 

Sue, glad you had a great trip!!

Love the bump pics!!!! Too cute!!

Breadsticks, good luck on your test when you take it. I think my LO has been waking me up too as I keep waking up in the middle of the night but don't know why. maybe it's the water, maybe it's the baby. LOL! 

Well ladies I tell ya, when it rains it pours with stress! Finally getting some things straightened out and my dad tells me last night that my Aunt has stage 4 colon cancer. I had a very hard time with this news last night and today at work. I'm not talking about my business at work as everyone is so nosey and up in my business that it drives me crazy. So the one who is the worst kept asking me today what was wrong and I told her I've got personal stuff going on. So then she starts prodding. Work or home personal stuff? I want to look at her and say PERSONAL STUFF means personal stuff! Doesn't matter! These hormones are totally going to make me end up hitting someone which is not normally my nature! I've not lost anyone in my family since I was 12 and I don't know how to take this news. I'm very close with my Aunt and I don't know what all is going to come or how quickly everything will happen as she just found out 2 days ago why she was so sick. I'm praying they can do chemo and that she'll survive, but the survival rate is only 8-15% and she's in very poor health already.


----------



## myra

JJsmom- sorry about your Aunt. Here's a story to give you some hope. When my grandmother was initially diagnosed with cancer, it was also Stage 4. They didn't expect her to have a great outcome or live that much longer, but stubborn runs in the family and she proved them wrong. she had another 5 years & for most of that time continued to maintain a great quality of life. Chemo treatments knocked her out for a day or two, but then she was back to normal. In between chemo sessions, she would travel in and out of the States visiting family. Even her close friends were shocked to find out she had cancer since she looked so healthy.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Dh is driving me crazy because I want to start organizing things and getting things set up and he still thinks its to early! I'm like hello dear it's not that far away and I'm already getting big and uncomfortable I don't want to be waiting till the last me to do things... Grrr men!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

You gals are sooo pregnant looking! :D Hopefully taking a bump shot tonight for Week 27. Haven't taken any since week 22. Odd that the shirt I wore all through my bump shots last time doesn't cover the bump anymore so I have to switch it up. My story is that it shrunk. I'm sticking to it! *lol* 

Jessa is STILL sick. She was great for 2 days there and then throws up again last night. Called the doc this morning and they said not to be concerned. As long as she's peeing and keeping food down most of the time then we just need to let it run it's course. I've been sleeping in her bed with her, she's SUCH a bed hog! Really all she wants to do is cuddle, but she cuddles you right out of bed!

Have to go choose a new sofa this weekend. :/ grrr We were SO happy with this one. But the recline on the chaise broke and the sofa is discounited so they don't make the piece to fix it anymore. We thought about just accepting it and moving on but then 2 nights ago I noticed it was peeling on one of the normal recliners... right where my father in law took naps EVERY day while he was here.. It's where your head goes, and he has this crazy medication he puts on his head for something. I saw him with a napkin behind his head a couple times but obviously not all the time. So now we have to send the whole thing back. Thankfully we'll be able to get our money back because it's under warranty but still. THAT's the sofa we wanted!!

Welcome *Pitty!* I can't imagine having two so close! It'll be amazing as they grow up but I think I'd lose my mind while they were both toddlers at the same time. :D

*Breadsticks* - I think my boy might be telling me he's out of space and I need to stretch some more. Rather than just kicks I'm getting full baby movement. Like he's trying to roll over and get comfortable. Way weird in the middle of the night!

*JJsmom* - *HUGS*

*tlh97990* - I've gained 15lbs so far... but I just know the last trimester is going to be crazy expanding town....

*Myra* - so glad they caught it early!! At least you can be prepared and do everything you can to get the little one in!

btw - those of you that asked not to have internals or to have fewer. How did you broach it with your doctors? I feel like saying, "well they didn't do it in the UK and I don't see a reason to do it here." but I'm pretty sure that's not the most diplomatic way to start the conversation. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ProudArmyWife* - LOL I have a friend one week behind me on facebook and she posted that they were putting the crib together last night. My reply? "That's great, I can't even get my kitchen clean." hehehe I am going to be sooo unprepared. Or at least that's what it feels like now. 

But really, he can't fight your nesting instinct and if he does it will probably just go badly for him, lol so he should just roll with it and let you get started!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

BeccaMichelle said:


> *ProudArmyWife* - LOL I have a friend one week behind me on facebook and she posted that they were putting the crib together last night. My reply? "That's great, I can't even get my kitchen clean." hehehe I am going to be sooo unprepared. Or at least that's what it feels like now.
> 
> But really, he can't fight your nesting instinct and if he does it will probably just go badly for him, lol so he should just roll with it and let you get started!


My thing is that we have to clean all of his junk out of the room the will now become babies room and since I would really like to paint it I don't want to wait till I'm even bigger and can't be on my feet as long if that makes sense. Not to mention I need to have a clean space to put things away when I get to it especially clothes! Omg this kid has so many clothes :haha: dh missed the whole nesting thing last time because he was deployed so its all new to him and he doesn't understand why I have such a strong urge to get thins done. All that's going through his mind is she won't be here for another couple months :dohh:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh and as far as approaching your doctor about fewer internals I would just be straight forward. Ill probably bring it up with my midwife the appt before she would normally start doing them.


----------



## oneandtwo

Have any of you hired someone to photograph the birth? I found a girl who will come to the hospital and be there as long as i.want her there. Im a really private person, but REALLY think it'd be nice to have the whole thing documented as a surprise for DH. its $150 for.20 images plus disk and copy rights. She said she'd do 40 images for me including coming to my house after we get home to photographthe baby with her brothers and that would be $250. 

What do y'all think?? If any one has experience of this please share!!


----------



## myra

oneandtwo said:


> Have any of you hired someone to photograph the birth? I found a girl who will come to the hospital and be there as long as i.want her there. Im a really private person, but REALLY think it'd be nice to have the whole thing documented as a surprise for DH. its $150 for.20 images plus disk and copy rights. She said she'd do 40 images for me including coming to my house after we get home to photographthe baby with her brothers and that would be $250.
> 
> What do y'all think?? If any one has experience of this please share!!

I think that will be a really wonderful surprise for DH. It must be hard on him to not be able to be there with you-- though more challenging on your end for sure. :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> Have any of you hired someone to photograph the birth? I found a girl who will come to the hospital and be there as long as i.want her there. Im a really private person, but REALLY think it'd be nice to have the whole thing documented as a surprise for DH. its $150 for.20 images plus disk and copy rights. She said she'd do 40 images for me including coming to my house after we get home to photographthe baby with her brothers and that would be $250.
> 
> What do y'all think?? If any one has experience of this please share!!

I'd have it done if my husband couldn't be there. Price doesn't seem to outrageous. I'd go on pinterest and choose a selection of photos that I liked so she knew what kind of shots I wanted.


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, thank you for your story! It makes me feel a little hopeful of the outcome! 

Becca, hope Jessa feels much better soon!!! 

oneandtwo, If you have the money to spare, I'd take the pics! The price to me isn't too bad and with your husband not able to be there, I'm sure he'd love that surprise when he gets home! What a great idea!!

Well, today I decided I'm going to change my diet up and eat much healthier foods and get walking in a couple times a day! I got a phone call this morning from my doc, I failed my glucose test. Now I have to go back in there for the 3 hour test in which I have to fast and on top of that, they want me in there as close as possible to 8am to have me out of there by lunch time. So I'm turning this into a positive and going to make much healthier choices for the family! (even though DS tells me that it better not be yucky food because he wont eat it if it isn't good) LOL!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Thank you for the input girls, do you think it would be uncomfortable at all? Im hoping she just blends.in like one of the nurses and I dont even notice! Lol


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> Thank you for the input girls, do you think it would be uncomfortable at all? Im hoping she just blends.in like one of the nurses and I dont even notice! Lol

I would think she'd blend in. I've only had one child so far but during that birth I only remember my doc, DS's dad and my mom in the room. But I know there were tons of others.


----------



## oneandtwo

Ya, with my first there were apparently 15+ doctors/nurses in the room/hallway.waiting for me to deliver. I delivered with the door open and didnt know it til afterward! I really Hope its like that.


----------



## alannadee

Here is my 26 week bump, it seems to have grown a lot all of a sudden!! Baby is very active this morning, lots of kicking, think he is telling me to get up out of bed!! Lol
My hubby has decided that it is his job to decorate the nursery, won't let me near a paint brush! Think he is nesting more than me!! 

On a random note has any ones belly buttons popped out yet, hubb is waiting for mine to turn from an innie to an outie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## oneandtwo

My belly button popped out a long time ago, but its broken so im not sure its normal for it to pop so early (before 20wks, for me)


----------



## JJsmom

My belly button wont pop out. OH was wanting it to but I explained to him that mine wont.


----------



## sue_88

I'm wondering if my belly button will! But mine seems really deep so not sure!

3rd tri woo hoooooo :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My belly button hasn't popped but has gotten very shallow! It drives me crazy cause I normally have a super deep belly button. I was so worried about it popping with dd but it never actually did just went completely flat so here's hoping for the same this time :haha:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

Had a good week, went to see Anon's mum on Tuesday, saw some Roman remains Weds and visited his sister on Weds/Thurs. As they live at the opposite end of the country we dont get to see them often. Not the most exciting trip, but it was good to get out of the house whilst the builders took down ceilings and chimney breasts in the front room. Hopefully before too much longer, we will actually have a working bathroom! Our 3 cats were not best pleased as they had to go to a cattery for a week and came back to a completely rearranged house. 

Bump is getting bigger by the day and is far more active now. Anon can also feel it more often. I seem to be pretty lucky, and seem to having a pretty easy time of things. Fingers crossed it continues! 

Proudarmy wife  cute bump pic x My hubby is the opposite, he is keen on getting things done but given the state of our house, I am just not convinced it is worth it. 

Missfox  cute bump pic x

Pitty  Welcome & congratulations x x 

Breadsticks  hope work gets less hectic soon. I'm getting more comments on the bump too. 

Jjsmom  Sorry to hear about your aunt. Thinking of you and sending good wishes your way. Good luck with the new health regime.

Beccamichelle  hope your little girl is better soon. Sucks to hear your sofa is broken, I hate shopping for sofas, its so annoying. Everything seems to be huge and we only have a little house. 

Alannadee  Cute bump pic x 

sue-88  Glad you had a good holiday. Here we are at the 3rd trimester finally!


----------



## sue_88

Has anyone started thinking about their hospital bag?

All being well mine will just be sitting near the front door & not used but I think it sensible to pack a full bag - just in case.

I've been thinking about it recently and have written my list - just now thinking about buying things!


----------



## myra

sue_88 said:


> Has anyone started thinking about their hospital bag?
> 
> All being well mine will just be sitting near the front door & not used but I think it sensible to pack a full bag - just in case.
> 
> I've been thinking about it recently and have written my list - just now thinking about buying things!

Given that we've been told to expect a premie, I've been thinking that I should pack a bag. Not sure what all to put in it, other than the basics- pajamas, change of clothes, toothbrush....can you share your list Sue? Thanks!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I've started thinking about my bag. Will probably start buying little bits and pieces around 30 weeks and will make sure it's all put together by like 34-35

Some essentials I know I will be buying will be travel soap, toothpaste, toothbrush, shampoo and conditioner (yes most places provide these things but I'm picky :haha:)

Ill be buying the pads that I like because I hate the hospital ones. Hmmm I don't remember what else I took other than change of clothing for me and dh. 
I took my boppy pillow with me, clothes and socks hats and things for baby and a blanket that I loved for her :)

My hospital supplies diapers so probably won't take any of mine with me. Have camera with batteries and extra charger ready. Will need phone chargers

Oh socks that you don't mind throwing away or slippers hospital floors can be icky lol

I'm sure there's probably more ill think about later but that's just something's that popped into my head :)


----------



## mamichulo5

still have not started packing mines. But, has been a nagging thought so I guess I should get it started. Good luck to you all getting it together:thumbup:


----------



## oneandtwo

Nope, haven't thought about a bag. I'll probably pack it while im in labor :D


----------



## sue_88

Of course Myra! Here you go:

For Mummy:
Maternity Notes
Pillow
Nighty x 2  birth
Pyjamas x 2  after birth
Light weight dressing gown (MAYBE)
Socks x 5
Black knickers x 20
Disposable knickers x 5 pack (MAYBE)
Nursing bra x 2
Slippers
Flip Flops
Maternity Pads x 20 (up to 40)
(reusable cloth) Breast Pads x 10
Joggers & Tops (or maxi dress)
Small bin liners for dirty items

Shampoo (mini)
Conditioner (mini)
Shower Gel (mini)
Shower Scrunchie/Flannel
Towels (DARK COLOUR) x 2
Deodorant
Body Lotion
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Lipsil / Vaseline
Nipple cream
Anti-bacterial gel
Hairbrush
Hair Bands
Make-up & Make-up wipes
Contact Lenses & Glasses
Pocket Tissues x 2 packs
Paracetamol
Hairdryer (MAYBE)
Instant Ice Packs/Cooling gel

Mobile Phone & Charger
Camera & Charger
MP3 Player, Headphones & Mini Speaker
Book & Magazine
Telephone Numbers
Money

*Small cool bag  inside big bag*
Snacks (sarnies / crisps / chocs)
Sweets
Frozen water bottles x 3
Lucozade Drinks/Juice Cartons

FOR BABY:
Car Seat
Blanket

Baby Vests (1 - tiny, 2 - newborn)
Baby Sleepsuit (1 - tiny, 3  newborn)
Scratch Mittens x 2 pairs
Socks x 2 pairs
Booties x 1
Hat x 2
Leaving hospital outfit

Newborn nappies x 27 ( 1 pack)
Newborn wipes
Cotton wool balls
Nail clippers/scissors
Nappy bags
Muslins x 5
Bibs x 2
Sudocream
Folding Changing mat
Teddy / Blankie


JUST IN CASE
Ready to drink Infant Milk
Ready to use Infant teats



Remember though that I am by myself so I need to think about EVERYTHING! You can put of some of this stuff into a Daddy's bag as well.

I also haven't been to look round the hospital yet, so I don't know what mine provides - hence everything is here. It's important to ask the hospital what they can provide when you're in.

This is everything I can think of & not sure it will all get packed but wanted to have the comprehansive list I could work off!


----------



## tlh97990

i am so not prepared this time around either. I had my first daughter's room done, name picked out, bag packed and everything by this point. Now i don't have the room ready, no idea what we're naming this baby, and haven't even thought about packing a bag. I need to get on top of things :haha:

as for packing the bag i recommend visiting the hospital you are giving birth at or calling to see what they provide. with my first i over packed massively and it was annoying having all the stuff in my room that i didnt need.

The must haves for me for my bag were

clothes to go home in (make sure they are bigger because you'll still look 6 months pregnant right after) I wore the hospital gown and was fine with it and i didnt even try putting on regular clothes until the day before i left and it was still sweats and a tshirt.

bras
flip flops for the shower
toothbrush/toothpaste
shampoo/conditioner/ soap
hair brush
hair tyes
phone charger
camera/ batteries

for baby's bag:
clothes to go home in
for a girl a cute hat or headband for the hospital pictures if yours does that
a blanket to cover baby up on the way home
carseat

my hospital provided diapers, wipes, formula, bottles, nursing pads if needed, mesh underwear which were much more comfortable than the maternity ones i had brought. they also provided the swaddling blankets and pacifier if you use those.

i personally didn't care about how my hair looked or doing make up. Last time i brought my hair dryer and straightener and make up and didn't use it at all!!

also bring a book or magazine or tablet whatever to keep you occupied!!!


----------



## myra

As it turns out, we didn't even have time to pack a bag. My water came this morning and I've been on the labor floor in the hospital for observation. Was 1cm dilated when we arrived- I've been having faint contractions and fortunately haven't dilated any more...hopefully he won't be arriving today. Every extra day he stays in will help that much more. I was hoping for a month or two when they put me on bed rest....now I'm just counting the days. A nurse and doc from NICU have been to see us and explain what will happen when he's born and treatment after.


----------



## sue_88

myra said:


> As it turns out, we didn't even have time to pack a bag. My water came this morning and I've been on the labor floor in the hospital for observation. Was 1cm dilated when we arrived- I've been having faint contractions and fortunately haven't dilated any more...hopefully he won't be arriving today. Every extra day he stays in will help that much more. I was hoping for a month or two when they put me on bed rest....now I'm just counting the days. A nurse and doc from NICU have been to see us and explain what will happen when he's born and treatment after.

Oh Myra, so sorry. I pray and hope that he will stay comfortable for a while longer. Are they going to try and stop the labour?

Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## JJsmom

myra said:


> As it turns out, we didn't even have time to pack a bag. My water came this morning and I've been on the labor floor in the hospital for observation. Was 1cm dilated when we arrived- I've been having faint contractions and fortunately haven't dilated any more...hopefully he won't be arriving today. Every extra day he stays in will help that much more. I was hoping for a month or two when they put me on bed rest....now I'm just counting the days. A nurse and doc from NICU have been to see us and explain what will happen when he's born and treatment after.

Praying he stays in there longer Myra!!!! Did your water fully break or were you leaking? It'd be nice if it seals back up if it's only leaking! Will be thinking of you and your LO!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

:hugs: myra, I do Hope he stays in a bit longer! Will be thinking of you and the LO.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh *Myra! *I hope he stays put just a little bit longer!!

One of my friends had a premie 11 weeks early. Here's her website. https://www.lifewithbusybea.com/p/our-nicu-story.html the little girl is just as amazing and precious as any 3 year old now! Maybe her story will help!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Myra - Hope your little one stays put for as long as possible. Sending lots of good wishes your way x x x


----------



## caro103

myra, thinking of you hun! hope he stays put yet! xx


----------



## caro103

well ladies, i'm finally back!! i haven't gone back and read all the pages i've missed (sorry after nearly a month i'd be here all night!!).

We moved in thick snow (for the uk, about 6inches), which kinda made things interesting! then our boiler broke, and about 5 plumber visits later we've a brand new one! however there's still a kinda dodgy vibrating noise :dohh:. 

Alex's room is nearly decorated in a thomas theme :) and today we bought him a bed guard as we've decided to tackle taking the side off his cot before the new babies here (he climbed out not long ago :/). 

New baby wise i'm also totally unprepared! we've picked a colour for the nursery and i've kinda sorted some of my old baby things, but its next on the hit list of things to sort! 

as i'm aiming for another home birth i'll only pack a few essentials as it makes it easy to grab them. I packed tones last time and it just wasn't all needed, with hindsight even if i'd ended up with a hospital bag i'd have not needed half of it!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well? looking forward to being part of the group again :) xxx


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> well ladies, i'm finally back!! i haven't gone back and read all the pages i've missed (sorry after nearly a month i'd be here all night!!).
> 
> We moved in thick snow (for the uk, about 6inches), which kinda made things interesting! then our boiler broke, and about 5 plumber visits later we've a brand new one! however there's still a kinda dodgy vibrating noise :dohh:.
> 
> Alex's room is nearly decorated in a thomas theme :) and today we bought him a bed guard as we've decided to tackle taking the side off his cot before the new babies here (he climbed out not long ago :/).
> 
> New baby wise i'm also totally unprepared! we've picked a colour for the nursery and i've kinda sorted some of my old baby things, but its next on the hit list of things to sort!
> 
> as i'm aiming for another home birth i'll only pack a few essentials as it makes it easy to grab them. I packed tones last time and it just wasn't all needed, with hindsight even if i'd ended up with a hospital bag i'd have not needed half of it!!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well? looking forward to being part of the group again :) xxx


Could you let me know your 'just in case' hospital bag list?

I know mine is really extensive - and (with my positive attitude) I don't think I will need it so I do only want a small bag but then part of me is just way to much of a control freak to not have a full bag :dohh:

Glad the move went well - besides the boiler hiccup!! Hope you are feeling settled xx


----------



## caro103

thanks sue :), its lovely being in our dream house! be even better once we've done it up a bit but i'm already getting a bit bored of workmen coming and going :haha:

bag wise, off the top of my head...
Me: nightie to labour in
pj's for after
slouchy clothes for going home in
several pairs of large black knickers
maternity pads, thick ones and lots!
nursing bra x 2
socks
slippers
travel sized conditioner, shampoo, toothpaste etc
small basics of make up
hair brush
phone charger
spare change (car park, vending machine etc)
camera
towel (hospital round here provide them but they're tiny)
couple snacks

baby:
about 5 vests (if have same trouble as DS nearly every nappy leaked initially as he had chicken legs :haha:)
3 sleepsuits
going home outfit
blanket
nappies
cotton wool
little bowl for water
vaseline

errr i've no doubt forgotten something crucial but hopefully i'll not need a bag anyway! last time about the only thing to come out of it was the camera, maternity pads and first change of clothes which wasn't the set i'd intended but after pushing for over 2 hours i couldn't care less what he was dressed in as his first outfit in the end :haha: xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

thinking of you Myra x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: Myra! Thinking of you and your sweet little boy!

Welcome back Caro :) glad the move went well! I'm like you pretty unprepared right now. I have most of the things I need since I didn't get rid of much after makenzie but it all needs to be sorted and put away which can't be done until I tackle out spare room aka junk room and get it all cleaned out and painted. Feels like I still have TONS to do!


Side note went shopping with my mom today and got me some maternity tanks and capris so I'm all ready for these last two hot months of being pregnant :haha: 

My mom totally spoiled us as we'll she bought out baby girl some little onsies, her diaper bag, and she bought the Tommie tippie bottles and sterilizer I have wanted ! I'm so excited I really hope these bottles will be useful with breast feeding I've heard great reviews on them


----------



## Breadsticks

:hugs: Myra! Praying for you and your precious little boy! Another positive story for you, my niece was due July 10th but born April 11th. My niece will be celebrating her 8th birthday next week and she is a very beautiful, intelligent, and athletic young lady! Will be thinking of you and your sweet little man :hugs:


----------



## july2013

July 1st, and it's a boy!


----------



## myra

Thanks all for the wishes and support and stories. Emotionally exhausted so just a quick update to tell you it looks like we're making it through at least one more day. Contractions have eased. Off to try and get some sleep now


----------



## alicecooper

thinking of you Myra xx


----------



## alicecooper

hope all you ladies are well. my update...well I never really seem to have much to update with really lol

everything is much the same as it always has been. I'm just getting bigger, lost of backache, the usual stuff.

Had my glucose tolerance test yesterday. They told me they'd ring me in the afternoon if I have GD. I didn't get a call so I guess I don't have it. I didn't think I would to be honest. 
The medical professionals just seem utterly in denial about the fact that I have big babies without having GD. I wish they'd just accept that everybody is different, and that yes I have big babies, but there's no medical reason for it, I just _do_. 

I'm seeing my midwife on Monday. Interested to find out what the baby is measuring.

That's it really. Haven't even started packing a hospital bag. Honestly I've bought no clothes whatsoever for the baby. I'm not worried about it yet. I've never yet had a child that wasn't overdue so I figure I've got plenty of time.


----------



## junemomma09

Myra-hope your LO stays put as long as possible!! Thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## july2013

Myra! I hope you keep baking little bun for as long as possible! Thinking of you!


----------



## tlh97990

so i have a question. a couple weeks ago i went to the hospital because there was bright blood after i went to the bathroom and wiped they said it was a bladder infection gave me an antibiotic and it cleared up early last week. well this morning when i went pee the toilet water was like reddish brown but when i wiped there was no blood or even a hint of blood. me and hubby dtd last night do you think i need to call someone or see if it happens next time a pee or what??


----------



## ProudArmyWife

If you dtd last night it could just be a little irritation but it never hurts to call and ask for some reassurance and peace of mind :)


----------



## MissFox

Thinking of you Myra!!! 
Welcome July!!
I would say if it was after dtd then it is most likely just some irritation. I had it with dd.


----------



## sue_88

Myra....how are you doing today? Hope you're ok! Thinking of you still xx

I started my just incase hospital bag today :happydance:

Here's my 3rd tri bump pic.......
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/D4A0B112-4ED5-4D0B-B6F4-9B909A6BF3A9-1486-000003B811EDCE28_zpse5aef87c.jpg


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else started losing mucus? Today I've had two different time going to the bathroom and had mucus come out. Seems kind of early for that to start.


----------



## myra

sue_88 said:


> Myra....how are you doing today? Hope you're ok! Thinking of you still xx
> 
> I started my just incase hospital bag today

Thanks for checking in. We're hanging in there. We made it through the first hurdle by not going into labor in 1st 24 hours. Hoping for another 24 hours- so far, so good today. Doc says if we make it through first 48 hours, next spike in deliveries usually occurs at 1 week after membrane breaks- so that will be the next milestone. Majority go into labor w/in the week (or have to be induced because of infection). But if we get through the week w/o delivering, there's a good chance he will be able to hold on for several more weeks


----------



## motherearth23

myra said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Myra....how are you doing today? Hope you're ok! Thinking of you still xx
> 
> I started my just incase hospital bag today
> 
> Thanks for checking in. We're hanging in there. We made it through the first hurdle by not going into labor in 1st 24 hours. Hoping for another 24 hours- so far, so good today. Doc says if we make it through first 48 hours, next spike in deliveries usually occurs at 1 week after membrane breaks- so that will be the next milestone. Majority go into labor w/in the week (or have to be induced because of infection). But if we get through the week w/o delivering, there's a good chance he will be able to hold on for several more weeksClick to expand...

:hugs: So basically you will have your little boy in the next few weeks no matter what? Phew, thank goodness we have good technology to help early babies thrive. I see you're in Mass, I'm in Maine :) My good friend just had her twin girls at 29 weeks in early March. They weren't due until mid-May! She fought hard to get them fed pumped breastmilk via the feeding tube, and now both of them latch on to her on their own. :) They are a month old and doing well. It's amazing how babies that young can do so well. 

Are you ready to have your babe?


----------



## oneandtwo

Junemomma-there is an increase in discharge toward the end of pregnancy. Its normal, as long as its not bloody or thick snot like, your fine. Even if you did lose part of your plug, it regenerates itself, naturally. I have had tons of mucus lately, but its well within the realm of "normal disgusting pregnancy symptoms" :)


----------



## oneandtwo

Myra, what do they do to help prevent infection? Anythingm or do they just monitor you?


----------



## tlh97990

i didn't bother calling the dr today i only had that first pee this morning have some blood in it and after that everything was fine. baby has been moving around a lot so im guessing everything is just grand!!!

myra i'm glad things are going well so far hopefully your little one stays in as long as possible to give him time to grow more!!!

i have noticed an increase in discharge too..its about time to bust out the pantyliners..yay :haha: i think last time i lost my mucous plug at like 32 weeks and went into labor at 39 weeks on my own


----------



## junemomma09

oneandtwo said:


> Junemomma-there is an increase in discharge toward the end of pregnancy. Its normal, as long as its not bloody or thick snot like, your fine. Even if you did lose part of your plug, it regenerates itself, naturally. I have had tons of mucus lately, but its well within the realm of "normal disgusting pregnancy symptoms" :)

Not the bloody show but it was thick and snot-like (tmi) I've had an increase in contractions today but they go away after a couple hours. I'm not too worried right now since they seem to stop after a couple hours then start back up. I've been trying to keep hydrated. I had preterm labor with both my last pregnancies. But delivered full term babies :D
We'll see what happens....


----------



## dove830

myra said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Myra....how are you doing today? Hope you're ok! Thinking of you still xx
> 
> I started my just incase hospital bag today
> 
> Thanks for checking in. We're hanging in there. We made it through the first hurdle by not going into labor in 1st 24 hours. Hoping for another 24 hours- so far, so good today. Doc says if we make it through first 48 hours, next spike in deliveries usually occurs at 1 week after membrane breaks- so that will be the next milestone. Majority go into labor w/in the week (or have to be induced because of infection). But if we get through the week w/o delivering, there's a good chance he will be able to hold on for several more weeksClick to expand...

Thinking of you....

Out of curiosity...I believe you said your water broke? I thought that they wouldn't let you go too long after that because of possible infection? Or maybe I'm confusing that with something else?


----------



## dove830

junemomma09 said:


> Anyone else started losing mucus? Today I've had two different time going to the bathroom and had mucus come out. Seems kind of early for that to start.

Seems early to me too....you're sure it's not just discharge? Sometimes I get a bunch of that at once :dohh:


----------



## myra

motherearth23 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Myra....how are you doing today? Hope you're ok! Thinking of you still xx
> 
> I started my just incase hospital bag today
> 
> Thanks for checking in. We're hanging in there. We made it through the first hurdle by not going into labor in 1st 24 hours. Hoping for another 24 hours- so far, so good today. Doc says if we make it through first 48 hours, next spike in deliveries usually occurs at 1 week after membrane breaks- so that will be the next milestone. Majority go into labor w/in the week (or have to be induced because of infection). But if we get through the week w/o delivering, there's a good chance he will be able to hold on for several more weeksClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: So basically you will have your little boy in the next few weeks no matter what? Phew, thank goodness we have good technology to help early babies thrive. I see you're in Mass, I'm in Maine :) My good friend just had her twin girls at 29 weeks in early March. They weren't due until mid-May! She fought hard to get them fed pumped breastmilk via the feeding tube, and now both of them latch on to her on their own. :) They are a month old and doing well. It's amazing how babies that young can do so well.
> 
> Are you ready to have your babe?Click to expand...

Yes- there's a high likelihood he'll be coming in the next week or two. I'm not ready at all but I guess I better get ready somehow!!! It continues to make me hopeful to hear stories about other premies who are doing well. I'm thankful to be at a hospital with one of the best maternal/fetal divisions and NICUs. They will take good care of our boy when he arrives. When we met with the NICU doctor on Saturday, I asked about pumping (since he'll need to be on a feeding tube at first) & she said that they will give my milk to him in the tube. Im sorry your friend had to fight for that but glad she got it in the end.



oneandtwo said:


> Myra, what do they do to help prevent infection? Anythingm or do they just monitor you?




dove830 said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you....
> 
> Out of curiosity...I believe you said your water broke? I thought that they wouldn't let you go too long after that because of possible infection? Or maybe I'm confusing that with something else?
> 
> To help fight infection, I'm on antibiotics 3x/day for a week. After that, they will just monitor us and at the first sign of infection, I will be induced.
> 
> 
> OH is doing overnights with me here in the hospital. We woke up smiling this morning happy to see we've made it through yet one more day.:happydance: Never thought I'd be so excited to have my baby not arrive....each day inside, though, reduces by a day his hospital stay. If I'm stable enough in a week to do a tour, they will show us around the NICU and we'll get to see what goes on there and babies of similar age to our boy.Click to expand...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Keeping you in my thoughts Myra! So glad to hear you've made it another day and I'm sure it's very reassuring to know that there is a great staff ready to care for your baby boy when he does come! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

still thinking of you myra. x

hang on in there little baby boy x


----------



## MissFox

Myra my friends friend had her son at 28 weeks. He is 4 now :) 
Glad he is hanging on a bit longer!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Hang in there Myra, hopefully you can keep him in there a bit longer!


----------



## caro103

glad to hear you've made it another day myra! thinking of you xx

ooh i'm getting spd, really sore right between my legs :(, its keeping me awake at night, boo. Hoping it doesn't get too much worse, it's getting hard to keep up with a toddler already and theres still 3months to go :/! 

and mucus wise i've def noticed more too, yucky really :haha: xx


----------



## junemomma09

dove830 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else started losing mucus? Today I've had two different time going to the bathroom and had mucus come out. Seems kind of early for that to start.
> 
> Seems early to me too....you're sure it's not just discharge? Sometimes I get a bunch of that at once :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's mucus. I started losing mucus around 30 weeks with my last pregnancy and was starting to dilate at 32 weeks.weny into labor at 36+6 and had him morning of 37 weeks.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Wow. I've never had any mucus discharge... and I was 10 days late last time. To each their own! Pregnancy is so different for everyone it's crazy. 

Okay question for you guys. Car seat decisions. I hate it. I've been so conflicted about infant car seats that I'm just going to ignore the whole problem for a little while and switch focus to the convertible car seat. We need a second one for Jessa since she starts preschool soon. Mark will be dropping her off and I'll be picking her up. It'll be the first time ever that we'll need two car seats for one kid!

So here's where I am....

https://www.maxi-cosi.com/us-en/products/car-seats/convertible/pria-70.aspx

OR

https://www.chiccousa.com/gear/car-seats/nextfit-infiniti.aspx

The Chicco isn't released until April 30th. So I'd have to borrow someone else's car seat until then. I like both. I just can't seem to make up my mind. Any opinions?


----------



## MissFox

I like the first one :)
Here is my vday bump pic. Yaay!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130408_120154_490.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vankiwi

Becca we just bought our infant car seat on the weekend - we went with the Chicco Keyfit. 

Have you looked at the Radian RXT for a convertible option? It's the best on the market IMO - here it is: https://us.diono.com/en/car-seats/radian-rxt


----------



## sue_88

Becca-from a safety point of view I have always trusted the tests carried out on Maxi Cosi seats and believe that you can't get much safer. Therefore I think the first one! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*MissFox* - bumptacular!! Thanks for the input!!

*Vankiwi* - I'm leaning towards the chicco for our infant carrier too - it fits onto our BOB stroller and some friends have offered to loan me their spare bases so I wouldn't have to buy an extra one. Do you like yours? I'm not sure I like the Radian very much... lol is it wrong that I don't like because I think it's uglyish? :blush:

*sue_88 *- I think that's how I feel too, but that's because I lived in the UK when we had our first. A lot of people in America have never heard of Maxi Cosi and thus automatically assume it's unsafe. I was in an independent baby store this weekend and I actually asked why they didn't carry maxi cosi carseats. She said they didn't think they were as safe as the brands they do carry thus didn't stock them. I mean HUH?! I told her as far as I knew they were one of the safest in the UK and doesn't the EU have stricter standards for their carseats anyway? 

The only reason the chicco nextfit caught my eye was because I saw it in Babies R Us yesterday and it looked quite squishy and I liked the idea of the 9 recline positions! but I'm pretty sure the pria 70 uses the same type of fabric and as far as I can tell has a much smaller footprint in the car.....


----------



## tlh97990

so my due date is the day before my sister's birthday. she will be 26 this year, she always makes a big deal about everything and wants to be the center of attention in all situations so she was mad when she found out my baby is due so close to her birthday. she wasn't there when i had my first daughter because i lived 4 hours away but she had said she'd be there this time. well yesterday she invited me on facebook to her birthday gathering which will be 2 hours out of town for 5 days and my due date is right in the middle of her trip. i'm kinda upset that she planned this knowing its when my baby is due. she hasn't even brought it up to me other than the invite on facebook. am i being pregnant and emotional or would you be upset about this too?


----------



## Vankiwi

tlh - I would be annoyed at that too!

Becca - I know Maxi Cosi seats are really popular in the UK. Here not so much though! I'm really happy with the Chicco infant seat. It's consistently ranked the top or second in safety, and it looks nice too. We wanted something gender neutral so we can use it with number 2 regardless of what they turn out to be! The padding is nice and the fabric feels soft. We got the graphica one.


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, so glad your little boy is still in! Really hoping he stays in for as long as possible. Keep thinking of you and praying!

tlh, I'd be annoyed by her decision. I can say this, I'm big on my birthday and always celebrate! It's always been about me and when my sister told me she was due in July I thought great! I might have a nephew for my birthday! Best present an Auntie can get! So when the time got closer....the doc told her to schedule her induction. So when did she decide to have him? My birthday of course and I was the proudest Auntie ever! I now celebrate my birthday with my nephew and it just warms my heart! He will be 5 this year which means I turned 28 when he was born. She should be LUCKY to have her nephew born on her birthday! I'd say it's such a wonderful birthday present!!

So ladies I have a question. When my LO starts turning or doing who knows what, I get severe sharp pains! I don't know if he's kicking an organ or what he is doing to cause that pain but my goodness! It feels like I'm being gutted! Am I alone in this or is this normal? Just curious as I don't remember anything like this with my DS, but it has been over 9 years! Feel like if you open me up you'll see my insides bruised up. LOL!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks..i really hope my LO isnt born on her birthday because everytime we have a birthday party for my daughter my sister will try to steal the spotlight because thats how she is. i just thought she'd like to be apart of the birth of her niece but i guess not..me and my husband dont like her boyfriend so we said when/if she has her wedding we're going to schedule a vacation that weekend and say sorry we didnt think your milestones were important since ours arent :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

JJxmom - could be hitting an organ or something. Getting you in the rib maybe? Try shifting positions yourself when it happens and see if that helps.

tlh - yeah I'd be pissed off, that's really inconsiderate of your sister, and very immature tbh.


Well I had my 28 week appointment with the midwife today. My bump is measuring 29 weeks so actually not as huge as expected.
I'm slightly anaemic apparently so I've been prescribed iron tablets.
Other than that, everything is fine.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Alice, it's not a rib as it's lower down in my abdomen in the front. But I was thinking he was probably getting into something....typical child of mine. Always mischievous! LOL! It just hurts really bad and makes me jump when he does it. If he does it at work everyone stares at me like I've been shot or something. Maybe got a football or soccer player growing in here! 

It's good that you're not measuring too much farther along like you thought! Glad everything went well at your appt other than being slightly anemic!


----------



## dove830

caro103 said:


> glad to hear you've made it another day myra! thinking of you xx
> 
> ooh i'm getting spd, really sore right between my legs :(, its keeping me awake at night, boo. Hoping it doesn't get too much worse, it's getting hard to keep up with a toddler already and theres still 3months to go :/!
> 
> and mucus wise i've def noticed more too, yucky really :haha: xx

I also have SPD and it was getting unbearable at work. I bought a maternity belt, and have worn it for 4 out of 8 hours for the last 2 days while at work, and it's actually helped. Not completely, but enough that I'll keep wearing it. I do find that it digs in a little, but it's worth it. Maybe you could give it a try...I got mine at Toys R Us...


----------



## oneandtwo

Looks like im.planning.....a homebirth!!! I didnt think the option was available in my area but I crossed paths with a lady who did it and she referred me to her midwife! My husband is 100% supportive I just need to figure out if the midwife has payment plans and that we can afford the portion that our insurance doesnt cover. Im so excited!!!

How is myra doing??


----------



## myra

Made it through day 3!! 
I'm currently on labor and delivery floor for monitoring. When we were doing non stress test, baby's heart rate dropped for 45 seconds & monitor registered small contractions. Nurse said I'll likely be back upstairs in my usual room in a few hours.


----------



## caro103

dove830 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear you've made it another day myra! thinking of you xx
> 
> ooh i'm getting spd, really sore right between my legs :(, its keeping me awake at night, boo. Hoping it doesn't get too much worse, it's getting hard to keep up with a toddler already and theres still 3months to go :/!
> 
> and mucus wise i've def noticed more too, yucky really :haha: xx
> 
> I also have SPD and it was getting unbearable at work. I bought a maternity belt, and have worn it for 4 out of 8 hours for the last 2 days while at work, and it's actually helped. Not completely, but enough that I'll keep wearing it. I do find that it digs in a little, but it's worth it. Maybe you could give it a try...I got mine at Toys R Us...Click to expand...

ooh thanks hun, might be worth a try. I used a pregnancy pillow last night and that def helped, wasn't in nearly as much pain! and i think it's also prob my bodies way of saying slow down :/...not easy when i've just moved house but maybe i need to accept some of the stuff i wanted to get done before baby just isn't going to happen, so long as his/her nursery is sorted that's my main aim!



myra said:


> Made it through day 3!!
> I'm currently on labor and delivery floor for monitoring. When we were doing non stress test, baby's heart rate dropped for 45 seconds & monitor registered small contractions. Nurse said I'll likely be back upstairs in my usual room in a few hours.

good stuff hun! fx'ed your back in your normal room soon!! xx


----------



## MissFox

Yay myra!!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all well. 

Not much news here which is probably a good thing. Had a classic baby brain moment this morning. Went for a swim before work, got out of the pool, showered and then found I had forgotten to take my bra off! Cue emergency dash to buy a new bra! Oops! :haha::blush:



tlh97990 said:


> so my due date is the day before my sister's birthday. she will be 26 this year, she always makes a big deal about everything and wants to be the center of attention in all situations so she was mad when she found out my baby is due so close to her birthday. she wasn't there when i had my first daughter because i lived 4 hours away but she had said she'd be there this time. well yesterday she invited me on facebook to her birthday gathering which will be 2 hours out of town for 5 days and my due date is right in the middle of her trip. i'm kinda upset that she planned this knowing its when my baby is due. she hasn't even brought it up to me other than the invite on facebook. am i being pregnant and emotional or would you be upset about this too?

To be honest, it probably wouldn't bother me that much. I dont think I want many people around for the first few days after the birth of our baby. But it sounds like she has a history of doing this sort of thing so I could see why it would bother you. It seems a bit mean, if she had already agreed to be present at the birth to change plans later and not discuss it with you at all. Fingers crossed your little one isn't born on the same day! 



JJsmom said:


> Myra, so glad your little boy is still in! Really hoping he stays in for as long as possible. Keep thinking of you and praying!
> 
> So ladies I have a question. When my LO starts turning or doing who knows what, I get severe sharp pains! I don't know if he's kicking an organ or what he is doing to cause that pain but my goodness! It feels like I'm being gutted! Am I alone in this or is this normal? Just curious as I don't remember anything like this with my DS, but it has been over 9 years! Feel like if you open me up you'll see my insides bruised up. LOL!

Sounds pretty uncomfortable. Sorry dont actually have any advice, other than an increase in frequency, I dont seem to be getting any increase in intensity of movement. Hope it settles down soon x 



alicecooper said:


> JJxmom - could be hitting an organ or something. Getting you in the rib maybe? Try shifting positions yourself when it happens and see if that helps.
> 
> tlh - yeah I'd be pissed off, that's really inconsiderate of your sister, and very immature tbh.
> 
> 
> Well I had my 28 week appointment with the midwife today. My bump is measuring 29 weeks so actually not as huge as expected.
> I'm slightly anaemic apparently so I've been prescribed iron tablets.
> Other than that, everything is fine.

Good to hear everything is fine x



oneandtwo said:


> Looks like im.planning.....a homebirth!!! I didnt think the option was available in my area but I crossed paths with a lady who did it and she referred me to her midwife! My husband is 100% supportive I just need to figure out if the midwife has payment plans and that we can afford the portion that our insurance doesnt cover. Im so excited!!!
> 
> How is myra doing??

Good luck with the homebirth, hope you are able to get it & have everything the way you want. 



myra said:


> Made it through day 3!!
> I'm currently on labor and delivery floor for monitoring. When we were doing non stress test, baby's heart rate dropped for 45 seconds & monitor registered small contractions. Nurse said I'll likely be back upstairs in my usual room in a few hours.

Hope all continues to go well thinking of you x x


----------



## Breadsticks

Yeah, Myra! :happydance: One day at a time :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to stop in to say I'm so sorry for disappearing. I just found that keeping up with my online life was draining my energy reserves. I love you ladies and the support I've gotten but I found the less screen time I had after work the better for me. So that's where I am with that. Again, my apologies. :blush:

Update on me, I'm still plugging along. 26 weeks today. Everything is going well. We're still not finding out the sex of the baby. Midwife said I'm progressing beautifully.

MIL will be MOVING IN with with us by early autumn at the latest! Which should be interesting... she speaks no English and I speak extremely few words of Ukrainian!:dohh:

Anyway sorry to have fallen off the earth. I ditched B&B completely but you can find me on twitter if you're there @Tsyhanochka 

I can't believe how exhausted I've been through this whole thing. Iron is checking out fine so we figure it's just me. So a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## tlh97990

glad to here he's still hanging in there myra!!

i had to go to urgent care today. i woke up this morning with really loud buzzing in my ears. i feel like my head is in a wind tunnel. its only gotten worse throughout the day and my balance is all messed up so i'm tripping more than usual! They said my middle ear is filled with fluid and gave me a script for nasal drops. unfortunately my pharmacy can't get it in until tomorrow evening so i'm stuck being miserable until then. at least im not in pain its just really annoying. and i can't hear anything unless i'm looking directly at where the sound is coming from


----------



## JJsmom

T, I know what you mean by less screen time. I find myself trying to figure out something to do and I sit on my computer for a bit and stare then I'm like ok, time to go. Glad you're doing well!!

Miss Bellum, I want to chuckle but at the same time I'm like OH NO!!! 

Myra, glad you made it through day 3!!!! One day at a time and hopefully he keeps cooking a bit longer!!


----------



## myra

Back with my morning check-in :)

Well, yesterday's initial "couple hours" monitoring turned into an all day affair. Baby was being a bit naughty yesterday...preparing us for eventual toddler life on the outside, I suppose :winkwink:

He kept having occasional decelerations in heart rate (caused by cord compression with the low fluid- when he rolls over, he might be rolling onto his cord and there is no liquid buffer to keep them all floating so it compresses a bit). Nurse said if he kept that up over night, then we would likely be induced in the morning. OH and I started preparing (and freaking out perhaps) that come morning, I'd be in labor. OH went out and got my favorite treats, said I should be able to have whatever I wanted the night before I had to deliver. But then at 6, the doctor said she didn't see enough cause for concern to induce him at 28 weeks. If the decelerations lasted longer or if his heart rate didn't come back up to perfectly normal for the majority of the time, she would feel differently. So up we came off the labor floor and back to our 2nd home in my room on the 8th floor.

Thanks again for thinking about us and sending your thoughts and wishes. Whether your comment on my posts or not, I feel lots of love and support from you all. I don't want to take up all the "emotional" space on our board so I wanted to say that though my situation may be more dramatic, it doesn't diminish the importance of all the day to day challenges and excitements everyone else is facing. This is a momentous time for all of us and I enjoy reading your updates, even if I haven't had the emotional energy to respond much. 

While in some moments I still feel angry that this pregnancy isn't going how I'd planned, I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to have a preemie and starting to feel blessed that I am given the opportunity to be his mom. As OH reminded me- at 13 weeks we were told I was miscarrying. At that point, I couldn't have imagined ever being lucky enough to be here at 28 weeks.


----------



## sue_88

Myra you're doing so great! He's one wished for little boy & when he arrives whether sooner than you think he'll be a part of you both that relies on you solely.

Save telling the little monkey off for a few months for putting you through some tough times. Tough times build who we are & God only grants the major challenges to those who are strong enough to stand against it and come storming through the problems.

Keep horizontal! Keep rested! Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

myra said:


> Back with my morning check-in :)
> 
> Well, yesterday's initial "couple hours" monitoring turned into an all day affair. Baby was being a bit naughty yesterday...preparing us for eventual toddler life on the outside, I suppose :winkwink:
> 
> He kept having occasional decelerations in heart rate (caused by cord compression with the low fluid- when he rolls over, he might be rolling onto his cord and there is no liquid buffer to keep them all floating so it compresses a bit). Nurse said if he kept that up over night, then we would likely be induced in the morning. OH and I started preparing (and freaking out perhaps) that come morning, I'd be in labor. OH went out and got my favorite treats, said I should be able to have whatever I wanted the night before I had to deliver. But then at 6, the doctor said she didn't see enough cause for concern to induce him at 28 weeks. If the decelerations lasted longer or if his heart rate didn't come back up to perfectly normal for the majority of the time, she would feel differently. So up we came off the labor floor and back to our 2nd home in my room on the 8th floor.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking about us and sending your thoughts and wishes. Whether your comment on my posts or not, I feel lots of love and support from you all. I don't want to take up all the "emotional" space on our board so I wanted to say that though my situation may be more dramatic, it doesn't diminish the importance of all the day to day challenges and excitements everyone else is facing. This is a momentous time for all of us and I enjoy reading your updates, even if I haven't had the emotional energy to respond much.
> 
> While in some moments I still feel angry that this pregnancy isn't going how I'd planned, I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to have a preemie and starting to feel blessed that I am given the opportunity to be his mom. As OH reminded me- at 13 weeks we were told I was miscarrying. At that point, I couldn't have imagined ever being lucky enough to be here at 28 weeks.



sounds like you are doing awesome under the cicumstances. I really admire your ability to keep a positive attitude through the whole situation. you have one lucky little boy because you will no doubt make the most amazing mother :flower:

I hope he continues to hold on in your belly i know at this point every day counts but when he does arrive he will be well taken care of im sure :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

So glad he is still holding on!! I'm thankful you are able to keep us updated. Your body and your little boy are holding on so well! Keep it up momma!

Hope you're able to get your meds quickly!!!

Dd has awful ass! It is so rancid! Her poop is cream colored and so foul smelling. Her burps too! I'm happy she didn't vomit last night as that's usually what happens when she has this issue and is up a ton at night. She probably had almost 3 cups of milk in the middle of the night. And I woke up to a full poo-splosion. Also it is her birthday tomorrow. My baby will be 2!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

tsyhanochka said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in to say I'm so sorry for disappearing. I just found that keeping up with my online life was draining my energy reserves. I love you ladies and the support I've gotten but I found the less screen time I had after work the better for me. So that's where I am with that. Again, my apologies. :blush:
> 
> Update on me, I'm still plugging along. 26 weeks today. Everything is going well. We're still not finding out the sex of the baby. Midwife said I'm progressing beautifully.
> 
> MIL will be MOVING IN with with us by early autumn at the latest! Which should be interesting... she speaks no English and I speak extremely few words of Ukrainian!:dohh:
> 
> Anyway sorry to have fallen off the earth. I ditched B&B completely but you can find me on twitter if you're there @Tsyhanochka
> 
> I can't believe how exhausted I've been through this whole thing. Iron is checking out fine so we figure it's just me. So a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.

Good to hear all is well. Hope you get on OK with your MIL moving in! Best of luck for the future x x 



tlh97990 said:


> glad to here he's still hanging in there myra!!
> 
> i had to go to urgent care today. i woke up this morning with really loud buzzing in my ears. i feel like my head is in a wind tunnel. its only gotten worse throughout the day and my balance is all messed up so i'm tripping more than usual! They said my middle ear is filled with fluid and gave me a script for nasal drops. unfortunately my pharmacy can't get it in until tomorrow evening so i'm stuck being miserable until then. at least im not in pain its just really annoying. and i can't hear anything unless i'm looking directly at where the sound is coming from

Sounds painful, hope it gets better soon:hugs:



myra said:


> Back with my morning check-in :)
> 
> Well, yesterday's initial "couple hours" monitoring turned into an all day affair. Baby was being a bit naughty yesterday...preparing us for eventual toddler life on the outside, I suppose :winkwink:
> 
> He kept having occasional decelerations in heart rate (caused by cord compression with the low fluid- when he rolls over, he might be rolling onto his cord and there is no liquid buffer to keep them all floating so it compresses a bit). Nurse said if he kept that up over night, then we would likely be induced in the morning. OH and I started preparing (and freaking out perhaps) that come morning, I'd be in labor. OH went out and got my favorite treats, said I should be able to have whatever I wanted the night before I had to deliver. But then at 6, the doctor said she didn't see enough cause for concern to induce him at 28 weeks. If the decelerations lasted longer or if his heart rate didn't come back up to perfectly normal for the majority of the time, she would feel differently. So up we came off the labor floor and back to our 2nd home in my room on the 8th floor.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking about us and sending your thoughts and wishes. Whether your comment on my posts or not, I feel lots of love and support from you all. I don't want to take up all the "emotional" space on our board so I wanted to say that though my situation may be more dramatic, it doesn't diminish the importance of all the day to day challenges and excitements everyone else is facing. This is a momentous time for all of us and I enjoy reading your updates, even if I haven't had the emotional energy to respond much.
> 
> While in some moments I still feel angry that this pregnancy isn't going how I'd planned, I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to have a preemie and starting to feel blessed that I am given the opportunity to be his mom. As OH reminded me- at 13 weeks we were told I was miscarrying. At that point, I couldn't have imagined ever being lucky enough to be here at 28 weeks.

What a great attitude to have, will continue to send positive thoughts your way x x


----------



## caro103

tlh that sounds nasty, hope you feel better soon

sam, alex has very similar poo!! gross, happy bday to rosie for tomorrow :)

myra, your an amazing lady hun! glad he's still staying put :D

tsy...u gotta do whats best for you, take care :)

afm...4 wks left at work till mat leave now (well annual leave which leads straight onto mat leave)!! which is only actually 9 working days :D


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, so glad to hear he's still holding on in there!!! With each day comes another milestone you are getting through! Your little man is definitely a blessing! Thankfully you didn't miscarry him at 13 weeks and for some reason he is deciding he needs to meet his parents early! He must be anxious to see you both!! 

I had my 3 hour glucose test today. Should have the results back either tomorrow or Friday. Hoping for good news! I couldn't eat or drink anything while I was there. Stopped by fast food on the way to work as I was in a hurry since the test took so long but when I got to work and clocked in I started eating. After a few bites I started sweating something awful and felt like I was lightheaded and going to pass out. I told my coworkers that my OH is listed in my phone as Hubby in case I happened to pass out. I had my fan on me and my shoes and socks off and I couldn't stop. I kept eating and emailed my mom asking what it would be. She said my sugar levels had plummeted as the sugar drink they gave me wore off at that point and I hadn't eaten anything since the night before. She said keep eating and I'll feel better. Sure enough once I finished my chicken sandwich I was feeling MUCH better! I'm scared that the test will come back positive and that I'll have to go on a special diet and watch everything I eat. I know it won't be bad for me, but my family isn't going to be happy because I won't make 2 separate meals for everyone to eat every night. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I think my insomnia is making it's way back to me like I had in the first trimester!


----------



## tlh97990

i decided to change my appointment with my new OB to this Friday. My ears aren't getting any better and I don't want to be deaf for 2 more weeks! my hubby is going out of town for a week starting tomorrow morning so its just going to be me and a toddler so hopefully they can help!

i keep checking to see how you are doing myra. i'm glad to hear hes still in your belly!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Had the one hour glucose test today...yuck! I thought they took a base line blood test? They only free my blood afterwards? I remember before and after with my other kids.


----------



## motherearth23

tlh97990 said:


> i decided to change my appointment with my new OB to this Friday. My ears aren't getting any better and I don't want to be deaf for 2 more weeks! my hubby is going out of town for a week starting tomorrow morning so its just going to be me and a toddler so hopefully they can help!
> 
> i keep checking to see how you are doing myra. i'm glad to hear hes still in your belly!!

If you are into alternative medicine at all, seeing a Chiropractor or Acupuncturist might help a lot. I had a chiro spend 5 minutes on my sinuses when I could barely breathe for weeks on end, and he tapped away with a little device. And the next morning when I took a shower, oh boy... tons of stuff just cleared out. I am so thankful. It was so bad for awhile and painful. But yeah, he told me pregnant women come to him a lot for help with sinus and ear infections and general ailments.


----------



## tlh97990

i worked at a chriopractors office before and i had no idea they could help with sinuses and ear infections! i'll have to check that out!!!

regarding the glucose test i think they use the blood they drew early in pregnancy as a baseline. i'm not positive though. with my last pregnancy i didn't get drawn before i took the drink and i think its the same this time because i was given the drink to take at home so i dont have to sit in the office for an hour waiting


----------



## pandaspot

Does everyone have the glucose test? I haven't heard anything about having one 

I am having bloods at 28 weeks but shouldn't you get invited to the hospital for it?


----------



## myra

Panda- I don't know if its standard everywhere but here they do the glucose test sometime after 24 weeks. 

Baby had a good night and we're moving on to the start of day 6!


----------



## caro103

yay myra!

glucose test is done round here at 28wks, but its only the one where you drink a set amount of lucozade then have blood taken an hour later, you just do it whenever convenient as take the drink at home (and have to go buy it yourself!) then rock up to the hospital an hour later and buzz to skip the queue! if you fail that you'll go onto doing the fasting test thingy.

Having our windows replaced today and tomorrow...omg noisy, messy and cold :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

Thats prety convenient that they let you do it at home! They watched me finish my drink...and timed me. So odd.

So glad baby is hanging in there myra!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yea I didn't get to have the drink at home either. I had to go to the lab to get it and they have me five minutes to drink it and then have to sit there and wait an hour. How much more convenient it would have been to be able to do it at home.


----------



## alannadee

Well I went pram shopping today with my step mum and sister, was very pleased with my self when I managed to assemble the pram. I have even been practising pushing it round the house and drive!! Lol I need to get the base for the car seat. And I need to find a way to fit the pram in the car, it doesn't quite fit in the boot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## junemomma09

I have my 3-hour glucose test tomorrow morning. How did everyone else's go? I'm nervous about not eating anything for 3 hours and having that much sugar in my system. Hoping my husband will go with me so he can drive me home as I don't think I'll be able to drive home afterward.


----------



## Vankiwi

I had the two hour test last week. Fasted from 10pm the night before, showed up at 8.30 at the lab, they took blood then watched me drink the drink, then took blood after one hour and then again after another hour. I was starving at the end!! They did have a spot for me to lie down which was nice. I thought I would struggle with that much sugar on an empty stomach but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## sue_88

pandaspot said:


> Does everyone have the glucose test? I haven't heard anything about having one
> 
> I am having bloods at 28 weeks but shouldn't you get invited to the hospital for it?

I've never heard of the glucose test apart from on here - it's not in my notes of what to expect at each appointment :shrug: Maybe I will ask on Sunday at my 28wk appointment.



myra said:


> Panda- I don't know if its standard everywhere but here they do the glucose test sometime after 24 weeks.
> 
> Baby had a good night and we're moving on to the start of day 6!

:happydance: :happydance: SOOO glad your little boy is holding on to you Mumma!!!! You're both doing fabulous.



caro103 said:


> yay myra!
> 
> glucose test is done round here at 28wks, but its only the one where you drink a set amount of lucozade then have blood taken an hour later, you just do it whenever convenient as take the drink at home (and have to go buy it yourself!) then rock up to the hospital an hour later and buzz to skip the queue! if you fail that you'll go onto doing the fasting test thingy.
> 
> Having our windows replaced today and tomorrow...omg noisy, messy and cold :haha:

Good Luck with the windows, hope it's a speedy process as it looks cold out today!!!



alannadee said:


> Well I went pram shopping today with my step mum and sister, was very pleased with my self when I managed to assemble the pram. I have even been practising pushing it round the house and drive!! Lol I need to get the base for the car seat. And I need to find a way to fit the pram in the car, it doesn't quite fit in the boot.

Yay! Lovely pram, I can't wait until mine arrives so I can start driving it around the house / driveway!!


Well as for me - I went into the hospital last night. My tummy and back were cramping up and really sore and I hadn't felt Millie move like her usual self all day so I put a call into my midwife about 6pm and she said to phone the PANDA Ward at my hospital and they had me go in for monitoring.

Baby was being a little naughty because she started moving when the belly band heartbeat monitor thing invaded her space but I still felt a little poorly so they have put it down to a stomach virus. Everything to do with baby (BP, wee etc) was all normal as it's always been.

So that has kind of given me a little scare, I decided to take the rest of the week off after their advice, so today I have worked on my 'just in case' hospital bag. Still planning my homebirth but if I get another episode like that, the consultant said she would take over my care.

So baby's bag is all packed :happydance: and mine is halfway done :happydance: I feel like I have made progress today - and I haven't even needed to get dressed out my onesie! :haha:

:baby:


----------



## alicecooper

pandaspot said:


> Does everyone have the glucose test? I haven't heard anything about having one
> 
> I am having bloods at 28 weeks but shouldn't you get invited to the hospital for it?

I only had the glucose test because I've previously had big babies. I don't think it's absolutely standard for everybody, usually it's if you've had big babies, or a history of diabetes in the family, or a history of gestational diabetes in previous pregnancies.

I mean SOME hospitals might do it as routine for everybody, but mine definitely doesn't, and Leeds doesn't either (where I had my last three kids).

I had mine on Friday. It was fine, I don't have GD. I knew it would be fine. I have big babies but I've never had GD before.


----------



## oneandtwo

I think in the US it is a standard test, they test you even if you have ZERO risk factors. I have none of the risk factors, and have been tested with each baby. Only failed the 1hr once.


----------



## Miss Bellum

caro103 said:


> afm...4 wks left at work till mat leave now (well annual leave which leads straight onto mat leave)!! which is only actually 9 working days :D

Not long to go! I will have 9 weeks from Monday but have few days holiday here and there. 



JJsmom said:


> I had my 3 hour glucose test today. Should have the results back either tomorrow or Friday. Hoping for good news! I couldn't eat or drink anything while I was there. Stopped by fast food on the way to work as I was in a hurry since the test took so long but when I got to work and clocked in I started eating. After a few bites I started sweating something awful and felt like I was lightheaded and going to pass out. I told my coworkers that my OH is listed in my phone as Hubby in case I happened to pass out. I had my fan on me and my shoes and socks off and I couldn't stop. I kept eating and emailed my mom asking what it would be. She said my sugar levels had plummeted as the sugar drink they gave me wore off at that point and I hadn't eaten anything since the night before. She said keep eating and I'll feel better. Sure enough once I finished my chicken sandwich I was feeling MUCH better! I'm scared that the test will come back positive and that I'll have to go on a special diet and watch everything I eat. I know it won't be bad for me, but my family isn't going to be happy because I won't make 2 separate meals for everyone to eat every night.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I think my insomnia is making it's way back to me like I had in the first trimester!

Hope your tests come back ok. If you do need to go on to a special diet, and your family complain, tell them to cook their own food! 



tlh97990 said:


> i decided to change my appointment with my new OB to this Friday. My ears aren't getting any better and I don't want to be deaf for 2 more weeks! my hubby is going out of town for a week starting tomorrow morning so its just going to be me and a toddler so hopefully they can help!
> 
> i keep checking to see how you are doing myra. i'm glad to hear hes still in your belly!!

Good luck with your appointment, hope they can give you some answers. 


myra said:


> Panda- I don't know if its standard everywhere but here they do the glucose test sometime after 24 weeks.
> 
> Baby had a good night and we're moving on to the start of day 6!

Good news, hope it all continues to go well x



alannadee said:


> Well I went pram shopping today with my step mum and sister, was very pleased with my self when I managed to assemble the pram. I have even been practising pushing it round the house and drive!! Lol I need to get the base for the car seat. And I need to find a way to fit the pram in the car, it doesn't quite fit in the boot.

Nice pram, its good that you can assemble it yourself. I really should get shopping, we still have nothing!


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue_88 said:


> :happydance: :happydance: SOOO glad your little boy is holding on to you Mumma!!!! You're both doing fabulous.
> 
> Well as for me - I went into the hospital last night. My tummy and back were cramping up and really sore and I hadn't felt Millie move like her usual self all day so I put a call into my midwife about 6pm and she said to phone the PANDA Ward at my hospital and they had me go in for monitoring.
> 
> Baby was being a little naughty because she started moving when the belly band heartbeat monitor thing invaded her space but I still felt a little poorly so they have put it down to a stomach virus. Everything to do with baby (BP, wee etc) was all normal as it's always been.
> 
> So that has kind of given me a little scare, I decided to take the rest of the week off after their advice, so today I have worked on my 'just in case' hospital bag. Still planning my homebirth but if I get another episode like that, the consultant said she would take over my care.
> 
> So baby's bag is all packed :happydance: and mine is halfway done :happydance: I feel like I have made progress today - and I haven't even needed to get dressed out my onesie! :haha:
> 
> :baby:

Sounds like a nasty scare there! So pleased Milly is fine, must have been such a relief! Sounds like you are very organised with the bags. x


----------



## myra

Sue- I'm glad that everything turned out to be ok!! Sorry you had that scare. I hope with some rest, you feel better soon!


----------



## JJsmom

Still no results on the 3 hr glucose test. Should have them tomorrow.

Junemomma, here's my suggestion: bring a snack to eat as soon as they draw your last blood. You don't want your sugar to plummet like mine did. It was horrible!


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom-thanks for th suggestion! :) I'll have to do that. DH even said he'd take me and keep me company during the three hours I have to stay there so I don't get bored. He said he doesn't really want to stay but because he loves me he's going to. He's sweet sometimes :)


----------



## alicecooper

Isn't it funny how things affect people differently? when I had the glucose test I felt no different at all. The midwife was offering me sandwiches and cups of tea afterwards and getting all worried that I'd pass out (she said that's really common) and I was like "no I'm alright thanks I'm fine, I'll have something when I get home" and off I went. It just did nothing other than bore me senseless sitting around waiting all that time.


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> Isn't it funny how things affect people differently? when I had the glucose test I felt no different at all. The midwife was offering me sandwiches and cups of tea afterwards and getting all worried that I'd pass out (she said that's really common) and I was like "no I'm alright thanks I'm fine, I'll have something when I get home" and off I went. It just did nothing other than bore me senseless sitting around waiting all that time.

I now only have an hour to go but let me tell you, the first hour after drinking that disgusting drink was horrid! I felt so awful. I was lightheaded and whoozy. I felt and still feel extremely tired :( same way I felt when I failed my one hour test except it was worse this time. Not sure if that's because I fasted for it or what but I hope I never have to do this again!


----------



## myra

junemomma09 said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how things affect people differently? when I had the glucose test I felt no different at all. The midwife was offering me sandwiches and cups of tea afterwards and getting all worried that I'd pass out (she said that's really common) and I was like "no I'm alright thanks I'm fine, I'll have something when I get home" and off I went. It just did nothing other than bore me senseless sitting around waiting all that time.
> 
> I now only have an hour to go but let me tell you, the first hour after drinking that disgusting drink was horrid! I felt so awful. I was lightheaded and whoozy. I felt and still feel extremely tired :( same way I felt when I failed my one hour test except it was worse this time. Not sure if that's because I fasted for it or what but I hope I never have to do this again!Click to expand...

I hope the last hour goes quickly!!! Good luck!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Gosh you guys are making me eager for my test on Monday!! I get woozy enough as it is! (I'm pretty sure if I get too much salt that triggers it too.) 

My nurse said I could eat directly before drinking the drink (which I get to do at home as long as I down it within 5 minutes) and said that it would be easier if I didn't have an empty stomach. Strange. I remember the 4 hour test in britain and all the fasting it required. 

I don't think the test was standard in Scotland, but I was measuring big for my dates so that's why they gave me the test. the 4 hour shabang. but I guess because they have a 1 hour test they can use here it's more standard in America.

I was looking at my belly last night thinking.. whoa. where did that come from. Stepped on the scale this morning and I'm 4lbs heavier than I was 3 days ago!! Guess that's what happened! growth spurt! That's 19lbs up with 12 weeks left to go... looks like I'll be gaining more like 40lb than 25.

I'm glad baby is staying put *Myra*!!


----------



## JJsmom

Got my results back from the 3 hr test! They said they're normal!! YAY!!!!!! She said because I failed my 1 hr test to watch my diet and not eat too much sugar as it can still cause me to gain a lot of weight and have a big baby. Which I already started doing anyways! Trying to exercise more by walking on my breaks at work.

My poor DS is sick today. Got a call while at work. His doc told me when I called them it's the stomach flu as that's all they are seeing people for lately. So they called some phenergan in for him for the nausea and said immodium AD for the diarrhea. Now we are sitting in my bed watching movies for the past 3 hrs! LOL!


----------



## counting

I don't often peek in here but I had to share some shots today of my ever growing son!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/2013-04-12190539_zps8320c882.jpg
His little face!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/2013-04-12190607_zps147b80f5.jpg
His five tiny toes!

Taken this afternoon, at 26+2. He wouldn't cooperate for a profile shot(He had his arms in the way) so they ended up scanning through his arms to get the picture of his face!


----------



## july2013

counting said:


> I don't often peek in here but I had to share some shots today of my ever growing son!
> 
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/2013-04-12190539_zps8320c882.jpg
> His little face!
> 
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/2013-04-12190607_zps147b80f5.jpg
> His five tiny toes!

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rabab780

myra said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how things affect people differently? when I had the glucose test I felt no different at all. The midwife was offering me sandwiches and cups of tea afterwards and getting all worried that I'd pass out (she said that's really common) and I was like "no I'm alright thanks I'm fine, I'll have something when I get home" and off I went. It just did nothing other than bore me senseless sitting around waiting all that time.
> 
> I now only have an hour to go but let me tell you, the first hour after drinking that disgusting drink was horrid! I felt so awful. I was lightheaded and whoozy. I felt and still feel extremely tired :( same way I felt when I failed my one hour test except it was worse this time. Not sure if that's because I fasted for it or what but I hope I never have to do this again!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the last hour goes quickly!!! Good luck!Click to expand...

Hope all you ladies are well and healthy .

Myra , thinking of you and hope you are ok and hope you keep your little boy a few more weeks inside , (baby , keep growing and hand on in there a bit longer).

I will go for GTT test on Monday :dohh: Last test after drinking that bad (drink) I felt dizzy&#1548; lightheaded , extremely tired and headache . Plus the boring feeling due to awful sitting waiting all the time . 
Hope this test is better . 
All tests due to GD in my first pregnancy .


----------



## junemomma09

We were allowed to leave the lab but had to come back every hour to have blood drawn. I had to sign a waiver saying I wouldn't eat or drink anything though they did let me take sips of water. After we were done we were so hungry (DH fasted with me so sweet of him) we went to olive garden for soup, salad and breadsticks! Yum! After we were finished I started feeling so bad. I was nauseas, extremely tired and had a headache. As soon as I got home DH helped me inside and into bed. I slept for a few hours. Feeling a little better now but I hope I NEVER have to go thru that again!!!

Hope the rest of you ladies who still have to do the GTT have better luck than me.


----------



## JJsmom

rabab good luck on your GTT!

junemomma, hope you get good results back from your test!! You were lucky to be able to get out of there! They told me I had to sit there the whole time! Glad your DH went with you and was there to help you afterwards!


----------



## myra

I am SO excited to say we've made it to the one week mark without giving birth!! Looks like our baby has decided to beat the odds. :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Still trying to keep the "one day at a time" mentality while hoping this means a long hospital stay!! We had an ultrasound Thursday and Connor is looking great- passed all his tests with a 10/10 score! My fluid levels, as to be expected, are low but as of Thursday were in the "mild" range (versus the next levels of moderate and then severe). I had my last round of antibiotics yesterday, so now we just need to be on alert for an infection developing. If that happens, I would be induced immediately. If it doesn't happen AND no complications develop AND my body doesn't go into labor, we can get as far as 34 weeks when they would then induce. Fingers crossed!! 

Excited too that we'll be hitting 29 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! The way last weekend went, we certainly didn't expect to get to this point with baby still incubating away. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alicecooper

fantastic news myra! I'm so glad your little boy is hanging on x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Awesome news Myra! So happy for you and hope your little man continues to beat the odds :)


----------



## sue_88

Love the update Myra, little Conor is doing fabulous. With the greatest of respect...I wish you a very long hospital stay!!!


----------



## JJsmom

That's wonderful news Myra!!!! Praying he continues to do just as well and that no infection sets in!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, I'm so happy! :happydance: I have had a very busy week but I check in daily hoping to see he's still hanging in there :) I'm so glad you are both doing so well!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Fantastic news Myra!


----------



## MissFox

Alright Myra!!!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Woohoo myra!! That is fantastic! You got a stubborn little boy on your hands, perfect!


----------



## rabab780

Great news Myra and well done for you and your baby .
And happy 29 weeks ....


----------



## junemomma09

Awesome news Myra! So great your little one is hanging on inside there! Hope he stays put a while longer.


----------



## Pink Flowers

great news myra! xx 

We have everything but some clothes and nappies for the baby! :shock: We ordered our pram on Thursday! :happydance: 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## alicecooper

I've been feeling really weird and dizzy and sort of faint today. Dunno why. I've had enough food but I'm just feeling strange.
I've had it a couple of times so far during the pregnancy. It passes, but it's horrible at the time.

Doesn't help I've had to entertain 7 kids for the past 2 days, as well as staying up so many hours all night to do the phone chatline job, so I'm knackered.

Had those two little girls round (the ones whose dad killed their mum) for the past couple of days. They've been visiting their aunt who lives round the corner (her husband is good friends with my husband), so they've been round to our house playing with my kids all day today, and all after school yesterday.
As well as two other kids who live on the street.

I'm overwhelmed with kids!


----------



## oneandtwo

Ive been sending kids away when.they come to play, its so awful but I am so exhausted adding more kids is overwhelming!

Some days I seriously do not know how I am going to deal with this for 10-12 more Weeks! School needs to be over, (only like a month and a half left, I think which is like 30 school days!!) I am barely getting anything done and my hip hurts some fierce!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> Ive been sending kids away when.they come to play, its so awful but I am so exhausted adding more kids is overwhelming!
> 
> Some days I seriously do not know how I am going to deal with this for 10-12 more Weeks! School needs to be over, (only like a month and a half left, I think which is like 30 school days!!) I am barely getting anything done and my hip hurts some fierce!

Yeah I tried telling them all to play outside but they all just barrelled in and started playing with the dog and asking for drinks and biscuits and stuff.
Ordinarily if it's just the neighbourhood kids I'd tell them to go out, but with those two little girls being here, I'm feeling as though I ought to be super nice to them given what they've been through recently.
But I'm shattered now!


----------



## MissFox

Havent had a chance to reply much. I was super sick yesterday with what I think was food poisoning. I had been up every 15-20 minutes since 12:30 am I only got a couple hours of sleep throughou the day but luckily my friend was able to take DD so that I could at least just lay around. Feeling loads better today but then had some spotting (pink and brown with lots of CM) and called the Dr office. They said to call back in a couple hours if things didn't get better and they seem OK now. Probably just because I was so ill yesterday and dehydrated. I have burst blood vessels in and all around my eyes. I look awful. Definitely going to put on makeup for DD's birthay party tomorrow.


----------



## caro103

so glad Connors staying put Myra!!

alice...wow you sound like a saint! no way could i handle 7 kids :haha:

oneandtwo i feel you pain on the hip thing :hugs:

sam...hope you're feeling better today and rosie had a great party!

my LO was 2 yesterday...argh how time flies! he and us had a brilliant day though!! :D

third tri today for me...omg its going so fast this pregnancy! xx


----------



## sue_88

Hope everyone is ok!

I had my 28 wk appointment today - all very good  baby head down! Hope she doesn't flip!

Nesting has started too!! House is looking beautiful......now to keep it this way for 12 weeks lol! X


----------



## motherearth23

Alice- I have been feeling the same way today with the dizzy/faintness. Not sure what it is from. I really hope it passes as we are dog-sitting this week and the dog has to go outside on a leash every hour or two to pee/poo. It's like having a baby :S

Sue-I have been nesting too!!! I have to make my OH help me clean and move furniture around because my back hurts so badly after bending and stooping a lot. Today he shoveling the remaining snow piles off the porch and I swept all the dead leaves into a pile. I love Spring cleaning outdoors!!


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies im not sure if i already mentioned that i switched Drs but today i went to visit the birthing suites at the hospital i will be delivering at so i could figure out what all they offered and what not. it was everything i hoped it would be and more so i feel much better about my decision to switch drs so i could have the baby at that hospital

also hubby returns from his arizona trip tomorrow and i'm so excited!! it was nice having the whole bed to my self and i know he really needed the break but i missed him more than i thought i would :haha:

i havent had the whole nesting thing yet i wish i would because i have a lot to do still! i can't believe i'll be 3rd trimester next week and i have nothing prepared yet. i was figuring out what all we still need to buy and when i want to get things and realized i only have like 5 maybe 6 paychecks coming before baby gets here. it's hard to believe its coming so fast!!


----------



## mamichulo5

I have finally started painting LO's room and I am extra excited, it came out great for our first time ever painting a room I will post pics later :happydance:


----------



## caro103

we've finally started preparing baby's room too! exciting! but time does feel like its running out!!

27wk bump :)


----------



## myra

alice- how are you feeling? I hope the dizzy spell passed quickly!

missfox-Is everything ok now? Sickness and spotting gone? Happy birthday to your LO

Caro- birthday wishes to your LO too! Congrats on 3rd tri!!!!!

tlh- happy to hear you love the new hospital. Must take a level of anxiety off.

And for all the nesters, hope you're having fun getting organized and ready for baby!:flower:

Still holding strong here. We've had a couple days where I've been sent down to labor floor for monitoring because baby's heart rate dropped again. Once we get down there, though, everything is fine. Doc said at this point it's still better to keep baby inside but moved up our goal from 34 to 32 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

Yea imbfeeling tons better. I look awful though!
So glad that your little boy is hanging in tight!!! 
Tlh glad you like your new hospital!
25 weeks for me today and my food changed! Yay!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Myra glad to hear your still hanging in there :)

We took a little mini vacation this past weekend we did and little fishing and took dd to the beach. I've never been one to burn in the sun so I didn't think to put on loads and loads of sunscreen I only applied it like 2 or 3 times. Well I ended up with a lovely sunburn that hurts something fierce! It's starting to heal now but I'm still pretty sore. 

And on top of that I have been having horrible hip and pelvic pain the last few nights. I really can't roll over in bed unless I keep my hips perfectly aligned otherwise I feel like they are going to snap :(

Plus side baby has been very active sometimes to the point where all her twisting and turning makes me nauseous :haha: 

On an exciting note we have our 4d ultrasound next week and I'm super excited to get a peak at our little girl again :) down side is I have my 30 week appt right after and I have to get my rogham shot... Boo oh well she's worth the pain :)


----------



## alannadee

Well baby's room nearly all done, just little finishing touches to do. I love it, keep going and sitting in there for quiet moments day dreaming!!

Myra glad everything is going ok, fingers crossed it stays that way.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra, so glad Connor is still hanging on! :happydance: You two have got this :)

MissFox, so glad you are feeling better! How was your daughter's birthday?

Tlh, so glad you love your hospital and that your husband is home! You still have plenty of time to get things done :)

Alice and Motherearth, hope the dizziness goes away!

Nesters, I have been the same way! Sadly, I have finals in a couple of weeks so I'm trying to hold back cleaning until afterwards. It is hard to not clean when that is all I want to do :haha:

As for me, I was planning on doing my GTT on Saturday. Got to the hospital and everything but I had forgotten the lab order form at home! Since it was a Saturday, the lab wasn't open very late so I didn't have time to go get it. :dohh: The next day I can do it is Thursday, which is my birthday. Not thrilled lol but oh well!

I have spent all afternoon planning our vacation! We are visiting my grandparents in Vegas in May and then driving out to WI immediately after. It will be 2 weeks total between the two. Should be fun! It has been so stressful trying to plan it though. I keep thinking that if I just wait till August we can take Aisling to see them. But the whole reason why we want to go now is because my grandma has had lots of strokes and her health is very variable. My husband has never met them, every time we try to get out there something else comes up, a death in the family or massive medical bills. My grandma was not well enough to come out for our wedding four years ago, she has not been able to travel for quite a while. The WI trip has been set for a while, it will basically be an extended weekend celebration of rugby (my SIL plays for her high school), same SIL's high school graduation, mine and 2 other SILs baby showers (possibly), and my niece's baptism.

Also, tomorrow morning my boss is throwing me a baby shower! It will be at work because my schedule is so iffy right now with finals and we are merging clinics. I'm getting paid to have a party tomorrow! :happydance: Hahaha!

Anyway, just thought I'd give a quick update. Back to my studies now...


----------



## MissFox

Her birthday was great! We had so much fun and she kept saying "my birthday party!!!" 
I hope you have a great Tims at your party tomorrow!


----------



## JJsmom

Myra, so happy to get on here and keep seeing wonderful updates from you! Glad your little man is still doing well! He needs to stop laying on that cord so you don't have to worry due to his heart rate dropping!

Breadsticks, sounds like a great vacation you are planning! 

alannadee, wonderful room!! I can understand why you'd be in there daydreaming! I would be too! :)

Proudarmywife, sorry you're having bad hip pain!!! Hopefully it goes away soon! YAY for your 3D/4D ultrasound!!!

As for me I'm kind of upset at my little sister. My bridal shower is this Saturday and not one person has got an invite. She claims she sent them out in the mail 1 1/2 weeks ago, but no one even close to her has got them! So that has left people not going because they didn't have enough notice when I asked her to send them out last month! Now I'm left posting on FB about it hoping to get word out! I'm not sure if I should post where I'm registered along with the invite I have or just post the invite and say hope to see you there. Any advice?


----------



## myra

JJsmom- sorry to hear she's been so slow to get the word out about your shower! I'd post on fb or email out the invite with where you are registered. People will be looking for that information.


----------



## MissFox

Make an event for it. Make sire you post a picture of the invite big enough/ clear enough to read. Some will get where you are registered and some will ask. You can also post all the text for the invite as a caption or in the description. Make sure people know they were sent out but there was something wrong and they will understand. Hope it all works out!!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies!!! Good to hear everyone is doing well. I think the nesting has started with me as well. Myra so good that little one is hanging in there :) 
We leave in 2 days for our vacation to Disney World :) I'm so excited to surprise our kids. They think we're going to Tampa Lol

On a side note- I think I did too much today as I've started having pretty painful contractions. I'm getting about 3-4 an hour :( I'm laying on the couch and drinking water but they aren't going away yet. I'm praying they do! Not only are they painful but I don't want to go to the hospital again. I feel like I've been there so much recently. I just went last week due to lack of movement and after searching for the heartbeat for what seemed like forever and me practically having a heart attack, Emma decided to suddenly wake up and kick constantly. She's giving me a hard time already ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Myra and MissFox. I did make a post on FB to my family and stated that the invites were mailed but not sure what happened with the post office as no one actually got the invites. I asked them to pass the info on to other family members that I didn't have included in that message as I am not friends with all the family that were invited. So hopefully they'll help get the word out. 

Junemomma, don't ever feel bad about having to go to the hospital if something doesn't seem right! You can always give your doctor a call and ask them their opinion! Especially if you've been drinking a lot of water and laying on your left side! If they aren't easing they may want you to go to the hospital. If you're still feeling them definitely get checked out!


----------



## caro103

alannadee said:


> Well baby's room nearly all done, just little finishing touches to do. I love it, keep going and sitting in there for quiet moments day dreaming!!
> 
> Myra glad everything is going ok, fingers crossed it stays that way.

Lovely nursery! I used to do that in my son's too :cloud9:...aww the memories!



Breadsticks said:


> As for me, I was planning on doing my GTT on Saturday. Got to the hospital and everything but I had forgotten the lab order form at home! Since it was a Saturday, the lab wasn't open very late so I didn't have time to go get it. :dohh: The next day I can do it is Thursday, which is my birthday. Not thrilled lol but oh well!
> 
> I have spent all afternoon planning our vacation! We are visiting my grandparents in Vegas in May and then driving out to WI immediately after. It will be 2 weeks total between the two. Should be fun! It has been so stressful trying to plan it though. I keep thinking that if I just wait till August we can take Aisling to see them. But the whole reason why we want to go now is because my grandma has had lots of strokes and her health is very variable. My husband has never met them, every time we try to get out there something else comes up, a death in the family or massive medical bills. My grandma was not well enough to come out for our wedding four years ago, she has not been able to travel for quite a while. The WI trip has been set for a while, it will basically be an extended weekend celebration of rugby (my SIL plays for her high school), same SIL's high school graduation, mine and 2 other SILs baby showers (possibly), and my niece's baptism.
> 
> Also, tomorrow morning my boss is throwing me a baby shower! It will be at work because my schedule is so iffy right now with finals and we are merging clinics. I'm getting paid to have a party tomorrow! :happydance: Hahaha!
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd give a quick update. Back to my studies now...

what a way to spend you bday! lol. Sounds like you've a brill holiday planned! and wow so lucky you're getting a baby shower at work and in work time!! 



JJsmom said:


> As for me I'm kind of upset at my little sister. My bridal shower is this Saturday and not one person has got an invite. She claims she sent them out in the mail 1 1/2 weeks ago, but no one even close to her has got them! So that has left people not going because they didn't have enough notice when I asked her to send them out last month! Now I'm left posting on FB about it hoping to get word out! I'm not sure if I should post where I'm registered along with the invite I have or just post the invite and say hope to see you there. Any advice?

i'd be upset about that too :hugs:, fb sounds like the best plan, with an event you can do both :)



junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Good to hear everyone is doing well. I think the nesting has started with me as well. Myra so good that little one is hanging in there :)
> We leave in 2 days for our vacation to Disney World :) I'm so excited to surprise our kids. They think we're going to Tampa Lol
> 
> On a side note- I think I did too much today as I've started having pretty painful contractions. I'm getting about 3-4 an hour :( I'm laying on the couch and drinking water but they aren't going away yet. I'm praying they do! Not only are they painful but I don't want to go to the hospital again. I feel like I've been there so much recently. I just went last week due to lack of movement and after searching for the heartbeat for what seemed like forever and me practically having a heart attack, Emma decided to suddenly wake up and kick constantly. She's giving me a hard time already ;)

hun, ring your Dr...hope everything settles down! let us know how you get on xx

Myra...hope everything is ok still today! xx


----------



## MissFox

Its true. I called when I was sporting and ended up with my drs cell number. Yea I saved it lol. And then at my appointment yesterday he did an internal since I had mentioned having 8 braxton hicks within an hour last week. I said they went away and weren't bad but he wanted to make sure my cervix was closed and it is. always call and ask. They will tell you if you should cone in or not. 
When I was preggy with my dd I called because I had this crumbling under my ribs on one side. And you could heat it front the outside. They laughed a little and said they gets get calls on it all the time and it was.... GAS!! :rofl:


----------



## myra

June- how are you doing today? I hope contractions have subsided. This is a rather belated response to your post, but I would call your doc's office (esp I'd they are continuing) I know it's annoying to have to go into hospital again (we've had waaaay too many hospital visits this pregnancy) but at the very least they can reassure you and then monitor or follow up if needed.

On Day 11 here! :)


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I'm still getting them, but some hours I get four and some I only have two. I'm still drinking plenty. Trying to rest as much as possible but there's just so much that needs to be done before we leave Thursday morning. I have an appt with my OB tomorrow morning. I just hate calling all the time and going into the hospital. I feel like they're looking at me thinking "seriously? You're here again?"
Im only concerns cuz I'm getting them daily even though they aren't consistently regular but are starting to get more frequent :( plus I went into preterm labor with DD9 at 32 weeks. I was given IV meds to stop the contractions and put on a prescription at home with moderate bedrest. I was taken off the meds at 36 weeks and had her at 38 weeks.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm still getting them, but some hours I get four and some I only have two. I'm still drinking plenty. Trying to rest as much as possible but there's just so much that needs to be done before we leave Thursday morning. I have an appt with my OB tomorrow morning. I just hate calling all the time and going into the hospital. I feel like they're looking at me thinking "seriously? You're here again?"
> Im only concerns cuz I'm getting them daily even though they aren't consistently regular but are starting to get more frequent :( plus I went into preterm labor with DD9 at 32 weeks. I was given IV meds to stop the contractions and put on a prescription at home with moderate bedrest. I was taken off the meds at 36 weeks and had her at 38 weeks.


I wouldn't worry about calling!!! Better to bother people who are paid to be there anyway than to miss something important with your baby that early intervention could fix!! Never worry about calling with a stupid question - that's what they're there for.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is well. 

Had my 28 week check up today and everything was fine so that was good. MW was able to find the HB straight away this time, so good to hear it beating away. I have now booked in for my NHS antenatal classes. I had a choice of two dates, and picked the earlier one so I can take time off work instead of during my holiday! 

Our bathroom is now nearly finished, just waiting for the sealant on the bath to dry so this time tomorrow it will be ready for use! I can't wait to be able to have a lovely long soak in my own bath, in the warm and not be surrounded by dust & building tools! Rest of the building works are due to be finished by 14 June, the same date I start holiday/ML so it is a bit of a race now to see which will happen first! I am keeping my fingers crossed that LO stays put until the works are done. 


Miss fox - hope your little girl's party went well and you are feeling better. 

caro103 Happy 2nd birthday to your LO! I can't believe how quickly time is flying either. Cute bump pic x

sue_88 - Good to hear all was well at your 28 week appointment. It must be nice to have your house all ready for LO - I think the challenge is keeping it that way! I have given up at the moment, no point in trying to keep the house presentable when so much building work is going on.

mother earth 23 - Hope you are feeling better now. Sounds like your nesting is going well too. 

tlh97990 - Great news that your hubby is back! Sounds like you made the right decision over what doctor to use. I haven't bothered getting anything yet, as living in a building site makes it seem a bit pointless. Hopefully, there is still time!

mamichul5 - congrats on finishing the nursery. 

myra - good to hear all is still well, things crossed it stays that way x x

proudarmywife - sounds like a lovely holiday. Hope the pelvic pain doesn't last much longer. Hope you can get some good pics at your 4d ultrasound 

alannadee - Your nursery is lovely! 

Breadsticks - sounds like a fantastic holiday. How nice of your boss to throw you a shower, hope you have a good time. 

JJsmom - how frustrating! I would be so cross with little sister too. Hope your bridal shower still goes well. 

junemomma09 - Have a fantastic holiday! I agree with the other posters, don't feel bad about asking for advice if things don't feel well - Better to ask & be reassured, then make things worse by worrying.


----------



## tlh97990

i always feel bad about calling the doctor or going to the hospital too when sometimes it ends up being something silly. however id rather annoy the crap out of them and nothing be wrong than me think i dont want to bother them and something happen..it never hurts to call!!

myra im glad to see your little guy is hanging in there!! only a few more weeks for you if they're shooting for 32 weeks..do you guys have everything ready for his arrival?

afm i had to leave work early today to get DD she had a fever at daycare. went to the dr and she has another ear infection. poor kid just cant catch a break!! she also got a nice little shiner from daycare today too. i guess her and a little boy were up to no good and they both some how ended up getting hit in the face with a plastic chair. of course she didnt cry or act like it mattered and i freaked out when i saw it :haha: i understand kids are going to scrapes and bruises but i feel like when shes at daycare and her class only has 4 students they should be able to avoid something like that happening


----------



## BeccaMichelle

With only 4 students?! Then YEAH definitely. Coming home with injuries is not okay for that size of class.

My little one has a fever today too :( she was up vomiting most of the night and has developed a fever this morning. Sneezes have started too. I'm worried she's got the flu this time. I've put in a call to the nurse and they're going to call me back and let me know if I need to bring her in. Poor thing just feels like rubbish. Laying in bed watching tv, snuffling with flushed cheeks. Hate it when they're sick!!!


----------



## caro103

Hope both your LO's are better very soon! horrid when they're ill!

omg I had such a boring day...was all alone at work for all but the first couple of hours of the day :(, boy did it drag!! however gave me the sneaky chance to do some research and ordering of stuff for new babies room ;)...you guys in the usa officially have way better selection of winnie the pooh borders than we have :(, but postage costs a fortune so its just not worth it! my nursery bedding is winnie the pooh from DS or i'd just switch to a different theme :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

I'm sorry that a few of you have poorly little ones. That must be awful :( I wish them quick recoveries, there seem to be a lot of nasties going round all over the place lately.

I had my whooping cough yesterday - I feel fine, haven't had a reaction to a jab yet and the nurse that gave it me was awesome, I didn't feel a thing!! But MY GOSH my arm now, it's like lifting a dead weight - it's so achey. Feels like I've bashed it, been smothering it in arnica cream hoping to take away some of the achey bruise feeling. But I am glad I have had it - it did take me a while to decide whether too or not.

Had such a long tiring day at work today - on my feet all day in my factory :( I am exhausted!

I bought myself a manual breast pump yesterday and a moses basket! Decided I will get an electric pump IF pumping is any good for me, because in the beginning I'd only pump once a week, or once a fortnight for my family to give her a feed so I am happy trying the manual at first.

And I pick the moses basket up on Saturday :happydance: it is just for downstairs sleeping as she will be in with me upstairs. I thought about using the carrycot for the pram but then I hope to leave the big pram in the car so it's not cluttering the living room.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* - I got a manual last time and honestly couldn't get anything out with it! (that said, I couldn't really express more than 2oz with the electric either.. so really don't listen to me.) :dohh:

*caro103* - warning: even if you do find a place with good shipping rates... customs can still hit you hard when it comes into the country. My family made that mistake a few times when they mailed me things. Cost me almost more to get it out of customs than it did for them to buy it!! Unless you can find someone to buy it in America and ship it to you labeled gift/used! :)

I've scheduled an appointment with the doctor for Jessa at 3:45 today. They want to check her because it's been such a short time since she had her last bout of stomach issues. The only correlation I can find with the vomiting is red grapes.... they weren't organic and I hear the pesticides (Even if you wash them) on grapes can be insane. So maybe? I don't know. She's never been "doctor office" sick before but they want to check her for strep throat... and I used to get that all the time when I was little.

After I call her doctor, MY doctor calls. Thankfully my glucose test came back fine and my thyroid dosage is still correct, but I'm kinda anemic. THAT FINALLY EXPLAINS WHY I'M SO FREAKING DIZZY ALL THE TIME!!! lol So I need to run by the store and get some iron pills after J's doc appt. My platelets are also low, but not low enough to be super concerning...? They said they'd check them again in 2 weeks. There's nothing I can do on my own to fix that though.


----------



## caro103

thanks becca...don't worry though i'm just going to get something from the uk, just annoying there's so much choice and nicer over the sea!!

hope LO is ok xx


----------



## sue_88

Thanks Becca, I have heard some people just don't get on with pumping so that's why I am starting with a manual. If I am getting drops out then I wont be investing in an electric as it will likely be the same.

So sorry about your poorly girl :( I really do hope it's just a blip and she's feeling like herself soon. And good thing they picked up on the iron, if it's not super low then perhaps a few tweaks to the diet may help? A variety of nuts are high in iron (cashews, pinenuts (both great for putting in stir fries - curries), hazelnuts, almonds & peanuts), Beef and Lamb meats, lots of beans and pulses (lentils (great for curry or in a soup)), oatmeal is also a great source of iron so good for a hearty breakkie!

Hope the tablets help you & hope a tweak to your diet means you not feeling too dizzy for much longer xxx :flower:


I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY BIRTHING POOL !!!!!! YAY :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caro103

ooh exciting sue!! which one did you get? i've birth pool in a box :D, it was fab! x


----------



## sue_88

Yeah Regular Birth Pool in a Box. I decided on the larger one so I had more swimming room, Im not particularly tall nor will I be inviting anyone in there but I feel I'll be more relaxed in the larger space. Can you let me know if anything happened to your water bill after?? lol I believe it takes about 3 / 4 bath tubs?

I've just posted a question over in third tri which you might be able to help me on, any chance you could take a look?


----------



## caro103

yup will pop over and have a look.

Just asked DH re. the water, I don't think we noticed too much of a jump. Have you bought the cover too? that's well worth buying as it kept the pool hot all day so despite it being started to be filled early morning and me not going in it until about 8pm it had barely lost any heat!! think just having a newborn made the water bills jump a fair bit :/ :haha:...and toddlers are worse, in our new house the toilets have regular flush handles (rather than the push button type), which annoyingly he can easily flush and thinks its a fab game to flush the loo :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

You know what, I ummed and ahhed about the cover and then I decided against :dohh:

I will buy one as that sounds fab, I would like the freedom to start to fill up the pool when I go into labour as I will be by myself and if i could cover it that would be great.

Oh bless him! Ive got the buttons with the low level flush which I always use....and I do tend to leave a couple of wees in there until flushing :blush: :blush: haha


----------



## caro103

:dohh: ah well at least you still have plenty of time to order one! :D. be even more worth it on your own as you can relax once you know it has a decent amount of hot water in it for whenever you wanna get in. I remember ours taking a few tanks of hot so we had to keep stopping filling it then waiting for the water to heat up again, but that'll depend on your system. 

its worth getting a floating thermometer too, we got one of the more expensive ones but have used it in every bath alex has had since too so its more than paid for itself! xx


----------



## sue_88

Yeah I got the thermometer! I wonder why I decided against the cover in the end - it was only an hour ago & I can't remember my reasoning haha.

I got a combi boiler so as far as I am aware, that just pumps hot water all the time. At least I hope it does. I used to have a tank in my old house and that one I needed to heat up so this is definitely different. (gosh I need to learn more about my house!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL well you definitely wouldn't be able to fill it in my house. Stupid tank only heats enough water for one large tub's worth. Frustrating since in the UK we had an electric shower and and combi boiler so there was no such thing as no hot water!! :D

I noticed our neighbor's actually have two tanks in their garage, she had no idea why but when I asked her if she'd ever run out of hot water she said no, and they have two kids. So that might be an investment I'll tell hubby to look into.

Hope you two have wonderful water births. The idea is just so beyond me lol I shudder just thinking about having to do it in a pool. To each their own!! :D

------

So the strep test came back negative. They're going to grow a throat culture in the office though just to double check so we should hear back about that by friday. By the time we got to the office her temperature was a perfect 98.6 wouldn't you just know it? Poor things HATES that office now. She always loved her last GPs. Too young to remember the shots and never had anything bad there. Here she's had shots that she was old enough to remember and experience AND now she's had her throat swabbed, I don't think the nurse was too gentle because typically they don't hurt and Jessie was sobbing and saying that it hurt. I went to Target and bought her a toy. haha I'm that mom. She's crashed out on the sofa now getting some much needed rest. 

I picked up some iron pills too - hopefully I'll start feeling better within the week. Would be nice for the world to stop spinning so much in the mornings!


----------



## myra

Connor Snake C. born at 5:11pm today at 29 weeks and 3 days. He's already an overachiever....an incredible weight for his age: 3lbs 7oz!! We are so proud of and in love with him.

Amazingly and unexpectedly, he came out crying, meaning his lungs are doing well!

Here are a couple of his first pics- he hadn't been cleaned up yet. Hopefully we'll get some good shots of that tomorrow if we can take him out of his isolette (fingers crossed!!) The first is just after he was born and I got to hold him on my belly, also unexpected since we didn't think I'd get to hold him yet but because his lungs were working ok I got to for a few seconds  You can see how tiny he is there. Excellent Apgars of 8 & 9!!!!

Right now he is breathing mostly on his how (with a CPAP device), and if that keeps up overnight, most likely he won't need a breathing tube. Still taking it hour by hour, day by day but the first few hours have gone very well. I'll come back tomorrow and update you on the labor and delivery- quite smooth (once they realized I was actually in labor!)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 20









photo 2-5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Congratulations Myra! What a little fighter!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Myra he is precious and what an amazing weight!

Will continue to think about you and hope your little guy continues in a good upward pattern :)


----------



## abagailb14

Omg Congrats Myra! I hope he continues to do well, he's precious! 3 lbs 7 oz is incredible, I can't imagine how big he would have been if he went to term!


----------



## mamichulo5

congrats, on your little fighter he is so adorable..prayers and :hugs:.


----------



## mamichulo5

ok, ladies here is the pics of our first family painting project lots of pics and today we finally finished LO's room so I will post others tomorrow. Super excited it turned out beautiful( the kids helped so DH and I had to do a lot of repainting all that they didn't have on themselves:haha: (me and the kids getting started)
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5









907431_10200258425881186_1536924145_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









907370_10200258426241195_1332861105_n.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5









912348_10200258426641205_1648039537_n.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5









912097_10200258424881161_485714036_n.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamichulo5

and putting some finishing touches...
 



Attached Files:







908843_10200258421441075_806020045_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









911953_10200262730468798_1238651863_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









912148_10200258421961088_463263530_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3









907434_10200258419841035_339808971_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









911261_10200262730708804_589760210_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamichulo5

Wall, letters, ceiling and closet doors done... pics of finished room posted tomorrow:winkwink:we had so much fun. We never got a chance to do this with the others so this was special:p so glad the kids got to help...
 



Attached Files:







912219_10200262729708779_1721170616_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









907143_10200258419481026_1930532482_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









912950_10200258423321122_1486908103_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









911923_10200262729308769_1254000435_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Myra!!! Hope all goes well! What a weight!!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Wow, congrats myra!!! I Hope continues to do well! What an amazing weight!

You home birthers, im so jealous! the midwife seemed less than confident our insurance would cover part of the birth. We just cant afford the $3400 for a honebirth.. I wish we could have known earlier and prepared/saved for it...im back to stressing and feeling awful about leaving my boys to deliver in hospital. They've always been there and they are rather sad they cant be. I am too :( no hubby, and now no kids. Go figure.


----------



## alannadee

Congrats Myra!! Hope he continues to do well! He is a little fighter!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats myra x


----------



## sue_88

Oh Myra huge congratulations!!! Welcome to the world Connor! What a whopper for just over 29 weeks!! Bless him. I hope he continues to thrive for you. You've done great xxx


----------



## counting

Myra, he is beautiful, and really an amazing weight! You must be so proud. You can definitely see the fighting spirit on his little face! Very impressed by how well he is doing. Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## caro103

wow congrats Myra!! he's gorgeous and a very good weight!! He'd have been huge if you'd gone to term!

oneandtwo, sorry hun, it sucks insurance prob won't cover it :(, one reason to be grateful for the nhs here! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh trying to get some things done today but can't be on my feet more than 15 mins without my hips lower back and lower bump hurting :( 
I have this strong urge to just clean and start washing and sterilizing baby's things but it seems like I'm in to much pain to get it done :(


----------



## Breadsticks

Myra! I am so happy for you! Connor is so handsome and strong :) Your sweet little miracle! I can't wait to see more pictures and hear about your delivery...I hope you and Connor are well today!

Will update more later, sitting at the hospital for my glucose test. Is it weird that I liked the drink? Haha!


----------



## MissFox

Everyone told me I would hate it but with did it wasn't half bad


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Myra! I am so happy for you! Connor is so handsome and strong :) Your sweet little miracle! I can't wait to see more pictures and hear about your delivery...I hope you and Connor are well today!
> 
> Will update more later, sitting at the hospital for my glucose test. Is it weird that I liked the drink? Haha!

I did too. It tasted the like syrup they put on top of snow cones. :)


----------



## babyclements

Well done Myra!! 3lbs 7oz!!! AWESOME weight!! Thinking of you and we are all praying/sending good vibes Connors way! Love his name too! What a little fighter!


----------



## abagailb14

MissFox said:


> Everyone told me I would hate it but with did it wasn't half bad

It's waayy better than it used to be- when I had to take it 10 yrs ago with my son it was really thick and syrupy, totally gross! They must have felt bad for us pregnant ladies and changed it up :)


----------



## abagailb14

ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh trying to get some things done today but can't be on my feet more than 15 mins without my hips lower back and lower bump hurting :(
> I have this strong urge to just clean and start washing and sterilizing baby's things but it seems like I'm in to much pain to get it done :(

Don't push yourself too hard, there's plenty of time to get all that done!


----------



## mamichulo5

ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh trying to get some things done today but can't be on my feet more than 15 mins without my hips lower back and lower bump hurting :(
> I have this strong urge to just clean and start washing and sterilizing baby's things but it seems like I'm in to much pain to get it done :(

well, take your time and do it. It will come together be patient :hugs: Good Luck!!


----------



## mamichulo5

Finally done putting his room together and I must say it turned out great, still little stuff to do but its mostly done :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







curtains.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 8









team flags.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8









pics of him.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8









his wall.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









dream wall.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mamichulo5

his crib and door, now we are done :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







dj crib.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3









his door.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JJsmom

Myra! Congrats on baby Connor!!!! He is definitely an impressive weight!!! I just finished reading that babies triple their weight by birth from what they are at 29 weeks! Glad that you both are doing well!!! 

mami, great pics of your LO's room!! Congrats on getting it finished!!! Wish I could get my room organized enough to be able to get a crib in here! LOL! 

Well ladies, final dress fitting went wonderful!! OH's mom cancelled on me which upset me a bit as she seems to keep cancelling things. But she'll get to see me on the day of the wedding the same as my OH! We are down to 5 weeks left!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats myra he is gorgeous! i'm glad to hear he is doing ok i hope he keeps up the good work!!

i had the orange drink with my dd and i thought it was disgusting i ended up cheating and not drinking the whole thing cuz it made me want to throw up :haha: 

this time they gave me the fruit punch (red) one i'm going to take it saturday morning i think. i'd also like to start on the baby room this weekend too. i think this one is laying a lot lower as i feel a lot more pressure sooner than i did with my daughter. i'm thinking i should do stuff while i still can!


----------



## tlh97990

so i've narrowed my baby name list to 5 names for hubby to choose between. My daughter's name is Madelyn. my names in no particular order are Charlotte, Riley, Haley, Hannah, or Kennedy...which is your favorite??


----------



## caro103

lovely room mami! think we're doing the first coat on babies room tomorrow too, seems like we're all beginning to get the bug now :haha:

myra, hope connor is still doing well!

tlh...i love the name charlotte! it might be our LO's middle name if we have a girl but not dead set on any names just yet :D xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Tlh-ive always loved the name Charlotte, especially causd you can use the name Charlie as a nickname :)


----------



## Breadsticks

tlh, I like Charlotte and Kennedy best :)

Myra, hope you and Connor are well! :D

I love the nursery pictures! I need to start taking pictures soon. I need to do a lot of things actually :rofl:

Yesterday was my birthday, I had a really good day :) My husband had to work so that was sad, but I got lunch with him and did some shopping. Didn't buy anything, I just wanted to look around and get some walking in since the weather wasn't so nice. He took me to dinner and then we came home and played video games lol.

I passed my glucose test! :happydance: I did find out I am anemic, it explains my exhaustion, dizziness, and difficulty concentrating so I'm happy that it is something that can be easily fixed! I thought I just had a bad case of preggo brain mixed with finals stress :haha:

I can't remember if I mentioned, but I finally remembered to sign up for birthing classes! They start the end of next month. :)


----------



## myra

Connor is continuing to do well. Its really hard seeing him hooked up to so many wires and tubes..it breaks our hearts that we cant pick him up when he cries. I've been too exhausted to come back and give more of an update. Will do that once I get some rest
:hugs:


----------



## sue_88

Check out this bad boy.............

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/75934505-D485-4889-AB78-CECB706943E2-472-000001407413F8AF_zps73b82bea.jpg

SO impressed with how easy it was to set up & take down. Really easy which I am very glad of obviously with being by myself. Woo hooooo!! I love it. All packed away now - not coming out again until im 36 weeks! lol


----------



## alicecooper

sorry for the delay, but congratulations myra!! 3lbs 7oz is a fantastic weight. My best wishes to you all xx

breadsticks - happy belated birthday x

sue - WOW that is impressive!


----------



## motherearth23

mamichulo5 said:


> Finally done putting his room together and I must say it turned out great, still little stuff to do but its mostly done :laugh2:

How gorgeous!! I'm so jealous. Our landlords aren't allowing us to paint, and OH doesn't want to clear out the second bedroom (currently an office/guest room) since we are going to have the baby in our room for awhile. I want to make a little nest somewhere!! Wish we knew when the crib would be here, we are waiting to find out if my mother is getting it for my baby shower. 

Congrats on the amazing room! Loved the pics of your little ones helping to paint.


----------



## motherearth23

myra said:


> Connor is continuing to do well. Its really hard seeing him hooked up to so many wires and tubes..it breaks our hearts that we cant pick him up when he cries. I've been too exhausted to come back and give more of an update. Will do that once I get some rest
> :hugs:

That must be difficult. So glad to here he is doing well with APGAR scores and birthweight. It will only get better from here on out, just remember that he is getting the care he needs. You will get to hold him soon I hope!!


----------



## abagailb14

tlh97990 said:


> so i've narrowed my baby name list to 5 names for hubby to choose between. My daughter's name is Madelyn. my names in no particular order are Charlotte, Riley, Haley, Hannah, or Kennedy...which is your favorite??

They're all pretty but Charlotte and Hannah are my favs :)


----------



## mamichulo5

motherearth23 said:


> mamichulo5 said:
> 
> 
> Finally done putting his room together and I must say it turned out great, still little stuff to do but its mostly done :laugh2:
> 
> How gorgeous!! I'm so jealous. Our landlords aren't allowing us to paint, and OH doesn't want to clear out the second bedroom (currently an office/guest room) since we are going to have the baby in our room for awhile. I want to make a little nest somewhere!! Wish we knew when the crib would be here, we are waiting to find out if my mother is getting it for my baby shower.
> 
> Congrats on the amazing room! Loved the pics of your little ones helping to paint.Click to expand...

Thank you and the older ones had a great time, me and DH had a lot of repainting to do it:haha: was worth it and when your crib gets there and set up you will figure out how to make LO's space we always do( pregnant women):hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats Myra how adorable beautiful! 

I feel like Im playing catch up on here alll the time! Not enough time in the day!

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Myra - Congrats on your little boy! Good to hear he is continuing to do well, hope you get to cuddle him soon. Lots of love & best wishes to you both x x 

JJsmm- Great that the dress fitting went well, hope you have a lovely ceremony :) 

tlh97990- I like Charlotte or Hannah from your list. 

breadsticks - happy birthday for yesterday :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope everyone is well :) 

Does it hurt anyone else when their baby moves? Every time he moves it is so sore :( The mw said its because the placenta is right at the back.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yes! ^^^

My LOs movements hurt now too! And she moves much that I get nauseous at times. My placenta is at the back too. Totally different experience from dd since I had an anterior placenta with her and her movements didn't start hurting till I was further along


----------



## donna noble

Congrats myra! What a little fighter.


----------



## abagailb14

Pink Flowers said:


> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Does it hurt anyone else when their baby moves? Every time he moves it is so sore :( The mw said its because the placenta is right at the back.

It only hurts when I get a kick in the ribs now that she's head down, I also have an anterior placenta though.


----------



## MissFox

I always have rlp but the baby moving does make me nauseous most of the time. I've noticed the movements getting smaller and smoother already. Baby is getting so long there isn't enough room. Oh well. Almost 26 weeks. Time is going by so fast! I am getting started on 2 week appointments already. Mostly because they got off a little and they are having me do my gtt 2 weeks after my next appointment and its all just crazy!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

abagailb14 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Does it hurt anyone else when their baby moves? Every time he moves it is so sore :( The mw said its because the placenta is right at the back.
> 
> It only hurts when I get a kick in the ribs now that she's head down, I also have an anterior placenta though.Click to expand...

Oh goodness rib kicks do hurt! I find I have to remind myself to stretch my torso out and not bed or slouch because her little feet get stuck and it doesn't feel good :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

i'm third trimester today!!! i can't believe how fast this is going by!!! hubby is still "going over the list of names" so hopefully he'll pick one in the next 3 months! i was hoping to get started on the nursery today but im exhausted today and dont feel like doing much..maybe tomorrow :haha:


----------



## sue_88

I've only ever had 1 rib kick - boy that hurt !!!

She's head down so I think she's got her feet curled up somewhere as I get hardly any kicks high up :shrug: they are all low down / punches.


----------



## Pink Flowers

a lot of mine are low down but just him shuffling and moving around hurts. MW said it is likely to be where the placenta is and the fact my bump is tightly stretched. I don't remember it being that tight with Oliver!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thank goodness I still have 10 weeks left give or take. Was working on clearing out the spare room today which will now be babies room and my goodness I'm exhausted :haha: and that was just packing things away. I still have to paint, make dh put the crib together (thankfully no work for me on that one :haha: ) and wash all her little things and put them away! I would prefer to have all these things done by 37 weeks but at this rate ill be lucky to get them done at all :dohh: guess I should have listened to myself and gotten a few of these things done in second trimester when I had the energy :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

Thank you for the birthday wishes!

I have also been getting painful kicks and movement. I have an anterior placenta but sometimes it feels like she is trying to punch/kick straight through me! It has been a daily occurrence so I guess I just have to get used to it lol.

I got a maternity swimsuit today for our trip to Vegas. And a little red, white, and blue swimsuit for Aisling at Once Upon A Child for $4 :) Can it please be July now? :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

so today my lovely one and a half year old daughter was patting my belly trying to get her sister to kick her. after the baby kicked my daughter decided that meant she wanted juice so she took her sippy cup and tried to pour some juice in my belly button and said "mmmm" afterwards. I guess at least she's sharing right?? :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Too cute!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> I have also been getting painful kicks and movement. I have an anterior placenta but sometimes it feels like she is trying to punch/kick straight through me! It has been a daily occurrence so I guess I just have to get used to it lol.
> 
> I got a maternity swimsuit today for our trip to Vegas. And a little red, white, and blue swimsuit for Aisling at Once Upon A Child for $4 :) Can it please be July now? :haha:


Love that store :) I'm with you can it be July! Heck id even settle for June :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

I haven't found any kicks to HURT as such yet - though some are uncomfortable. Then again at my last M/W appointment she said baby was still head-up, so I've had no rib kicks as a result.

This is a pic from yesterday. 30 + 2


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alice your bump is so massive (in a good way!) you look awesome :)


----------



## alicecooper

aww thanks. I don't feel awesome though haha. I feel like a heffalump. Everything aches lol


----------



## Breadsticks

Tlh, your daughter is adorable! What a cute thing to do, you'll have to tell her about it when she is older :haha:

ProudArmyWife, I visit that store more than I should admit :blush: I try not to but I just can't help myself...too many irresistible baby items! Even my husband has a hard time not getting something while we're there lol.

Alice, you look incredible! I'm sorry you are so achey though :(

I actually feel like I got a good night's sleep last night! It's been a while since I felt that way. I'm wondering if it is the iron pills working already or if I just got lucky today lol.


----------



## caro103

myra, so glad connor continues to do well. It must be so hard watching him tied up to things though :hugs:

alice...wow as always you have a lovely, but large, bump!!

yay for a good nights sleep breadsticks!

tlh...that is just too cute. My 2 yr old son really doesn't get there's a baby in my tummy, he'll say 'baby' if i ask him what's in my tummy but also then lift his own top up and say baby too :dohh:

we finally started decorating the babies room :D:D, colour is on walls and i've done the undercoat on the woodwork, yay feels good to finally be getting organised!

ooh and babies r us finally did a 20% off furniture deal which i've been waiting months for so we got our wardrobe that matches our cot and changing table at £70 cheaper than full price :D


----------



## sue_88

Wow Alice look at that bump!!! Looking FABULOUS! And YAY for the return of the doggy :happydance:

Breadsticks - I slept great last night too.....I woke up and was like "HUH, it's 8:15, where did the night go" then I quickly checked my pants to see if I had wet myself being asleep for so long :haha: !!!

TLH - Oh that is SOOOO CUTE! Bet that was fun though washing sticky juice from your belly button hehe :haha:

Proud - don't worry I feel like I have tonnes to do as well, and I am waiting until 35 weeks when my leave starts to do most of it. I just can't face it in an evening and I tend to be busy at the weekends....I just hope she doesn't want to say hello too early!!

Caro - yay for starting the nursery :happydance: & sounds like a great deal on the furniture!


xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Alice, love the bump!!!! 

breadsticks, it's great you finally got a good nights sleep!!

tlh, that is so cute what your DD did!!! 

I got home late last night after my bridal shower. We went to visit my aunt in the hospital that has stage 4 colon cancer. This was the first time since she's been sick that I've seen her. They finally just diagnosed her 2 weeks ago. She had her colon removed as soon as they found out and afterwards sent her home for her to return to get her stint put in for her chemo treatment. When she went back, turns out she had an infection somewhere so they admitted her again. She finally had her first chemo treatment over a 48 hr period. I was so emotional yesterday it probably wasn't the best day to go see her. I couldn't stop crying!! As soon as I saw her I had to step out of the room because I was crying. I ran into my uncle on my way out with him asking why I was crying. I think I cried a total of 10+ times yesterday. LOL! It was bad! 

My aunt said sorry she couldn't be at my bridal shower and said she'd get me a card and some money as soon as she got out of the hospital and I lost it again while she was talking to me. She asked why I was crying and I said SISSY!!!! I don't care about a card or money! I care only about you getting better and out of this place!!!!!!!! She said she will get out and I said I have no doubt about that but that she didn't need to worry about a card or money! That was the LAST thing on my mind!!! My bridal shower wasn't too bad. Only had 2 people show up other than my granny, sister, and great aunt who was hosting it. But I got a lot of goodies and everyone that was there got door prizes. LOL!!! My mom got me 6 of the 12 dishes I was registered for and my sis gave me 2 so now I'm at 8 place settings which is awesome!!! I have a complete set now!!! YAY!!! I am hoping for the other 4 so in case we host a party or get together, then I'll have enough plates for everyone. My place settings was the big thing I wanted most of all out of everything I registered for. They are the Noritake colorwave. 

I have finally got it in to clean clean clean!! I started today and of course OH isn't happy because he doesn't want to see me clean this whole place up yet he always sits on his rear doing nothing so he was upset he had to get up and clean today. Although I don't know why because I never told him he had to, I was doing it myself. He said he'll be able to start cleaning more as he is going to be done with school soon but like I told him, I'll believe it when I see it because he always says that but never does anything but lays around all day. DS is upset i'm making him clean too because he wants to sit around playing with his toys (since he's grounded from all electronics) and he hates cleaning. He says it's my job not his. LOL! That just makes it worse on him as I constantly keep telling him something else to do. :) But my house will be spotless within the next 2 weeks!!! From top to bottom!!! HAHA! 

Sorry for this post being so long. One thing after another kept popping in my head! :) hope you guys are all getting along great! Coltyn is moving around like crazy and kept waking me up today even though I am exhausted! Have taken 2 naps today in between cleaning!


----------



## motherearth23

Here are my latest bump pics. I feel so small compared to you Alice!!! 


So here's a question for you ladies. At my last appointment, my midwife told me to try not to sleep on my back. I said no problem, since I've always been a side sleeper anyhow. A few days later, I started having bad back aches when I lay on either side. It hurts so bad I can't even relax! The strain instantly goes away when I flip on my back. I tried propping pillows under my bump when I'm on my side, but it doesn't help at all. :(
So I have just been sleeping semi-upright on my back using one of those armed pillows meant for reading in bed. Do you think that's alright? From the diagrams I've seen, it looks like the large vein under the uterus is only affected when you are flat on your back... but sitting semi-upright doesn't put pressure on it. 

What position is everyone else sleeping in???
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2013-04-19 at 21.38 #2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









Photo on 2013-04-19 at 21.38 #3.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

When I was in the hospital with dd they only put like a Inch or two under my right side and they said great! You should be good


----------



## JJsmom

I toss and turn from my left to my right side. But mostly sleep on my left. I have a body pillow I put under it and lean on it almost like I'd be sleeping on my belly but I'm really not. The pillow is just supporting it.


----------



## tlh97990

i think if you sleep propped up on your back its ok. i know a lot of women that slept in reclining chairs. they just dont want you to sleep flat on your back because it can cut off blood flow/oxygen in an artery because of the size of the uterus and baby now


----------



## ProudArmyWife

JJsmom said:


> I toss and turn from my left to my right side. But mostly sleep on my left. I have a body pillow I put under it and lean on it almost like I'd be sleeping on my belly but I'm really not. The pillow is just supporting it.


This sounds exactly like me! When I'm not pregnant I'm a tummy sleeper. So this tends to work the best for me.


----------



## oneandtwo

I do what jjsmom does. Or I put a pillow wedged under my right hip/lower back and kind lay on my back. Gives my hips a break from the weight of sleeping on my side!


----------



## MissFox

Also I know a few of my obs have said that if you do lay on your back for a while and you are sleeping that your brain is hard wired to have you move if blood isn't flowing properly. I'm definitely a fan of the pillow to still allow for tummy sleeping.


----------



## kaths101

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well, I haven't kept up on this thread so once my little man is in bed I will go back and catch up, I have about 100 pages to read though :haha:
I just seem really busy and tired lately... And have terrible heartburn. Other than that I'm feeling well.

I had a 4d scan Saturday which was lovely, my two Boys look really similar. The top one is baby 2 and the bottom is jack at the same point (28 weeks)! 



Promise I will try and keep up from now on! :haha:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. 

Feeling a bit tired today, it was a very busy weekend! Went to a NCT sale on Saturday and got some bargains for the LO. After went to see a friend for the afternoon, Sunday we got our pram sorted, and then had to go to the kitchen designer and tell him we needed the entire thing re-designed. We were popular! Then on to the hospital for a tour and got home in time to get my stuff & head back out for aqua yoga. Very busy, but at least we have the majority of the basics for lo now. 

alicecooper - cute bump pix. I am the same, feeling a lot of movment but noting too painful, which is odd as last time mw checked, lo was head down. 

caro103 - Great that you got the nursery finished, sounds like you got a bargain at toys r us too. 

jjsmom - Hope your aunt responds to the chemo treatment. Good to hear that your shower went well, sounds lovely. Good luck with the cleaning! I just can't be bothered doing any at the moment, with the ongoing building works, its just not worth it yet. 

mother earth 23 - cute bump pix. My MW hasn't made any recommendations on sleep positions. I always tended to sleep on my side, and still find it the most comfortable position so have just carried on. I think so long as you can find a comfortable position, you should be fine. I work on the principal that if you are uncomfortable or putting pressure on anything, you would move in your sleep anyway.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww Kaths what lovely scan pics. They def look very similar! I'm going for my 4d scan tomorrow morning hopefully my little girl will cooperate and we will get some good clear pics :)


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! We got back from our vacation late last night. It was an incredible trip! Loved seeing my DS3 light up at seeing the characters. His favorite is Minnie Mouse. We went to a character spot and when it was his turn to meet Minnie, he started tucking his shirt in, something we've never seen him do. He was flirting so much with her. It was just adorable.
Anyway, I was in L&D all morning :-( I've seemed to have caught the stomach flu....I couldn't stop throwing up and have diarrhea :( anyways, they had to give me fluids and IV phenergan. I wasn't able to keep anything down. I've now managed to eat some saltines and drink some Gatorade. Anyways, hope you are all well. I'm back off to sleep!


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you feel better junemomma!!! Sorry you got that horrible stomach flu!! It's definitely going around!!


----------



## Breadsticks

June, you poor thing, feel better! Glad you all had such a good time at Disney...your son is adorable!

Kath, your scans turned out so well! It is amazing how alike they look!

ProudArmyWife, have fun at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## motherearth23

Junemomma- The image of your son tucking in his shirt to meet Minnie Mouse is adorable! Sorry to hear about the flu! :(


To everyone who commented back about sleeping positions, I will definitely try out the pillow stomach sleeping position. I slept on my stomach until around 16 weeks then it got very uncomfortable so I never tried it again. Maybe with a body pillow and some maneuvering it would work. Otherwise, reclining with my reading pillow works for now! 

I just realized today that my son will be here in about 10-14 weeks!!! How exciting to think about... I feel SO UNPREPARED. My family keeps telling me to wait until my baby shower (in June) before I buy anything. I have no crib, no diapers, basically nothing! I have about 1 drawer full of baby clothes in misc. sizes, and a wrap carrier, and an infant through toddler age toothbrush kit! I'm so nervous that I won't get things I need at my shower and I won't have time to order them. :S 

How many of us are first time mommas starting out with nothing?


----------



## misshastings

Helloo motherearth23, i'm a first time mummy starting out with nothing!

We don't really have baby showers over here in the uk (though i think they are becoming more common) so we have bought/been bought pretty much everything already.

My parents (mum n stepdad) bought our furniture set for the nursery and my stepdad and OH decorated the whole room when i was about 16 weeks as we wouldn't have had chance later on.

I've got the whole nursery done and set up now and have pretty much everything i need apart from a moses basket stand, baby thermometer and another couple of packs of muslin squares. 

Once we started buying we actually had everything within a month or so and I feel so much more relaxed knowing that it's all ready for her for whenever she decides to come :) 

If we'd of been having a baby shower i would probably have waited until that to buy things like baby bouncers/baby beanbags/nappies etc but we didn't have one xxx


----------



## oneandtwo

Im not a first time.momma, but started out with nothing as we were not planning on more.children! Im so ready for her though, just got her newborn diapers prepped and washed today. I've washed all her used clothes ive been going (she's got enoug to clothe her until nearly a year!) All that is left is buying a booster chair for my oldest and rearranging carseats/putting the convertible seat back together to fit an infant and im good to go :) I started buying as soon as we confirmed gender at 19Weeks. I was not waiting for family! I know a lot of them.have bought things for her but I was not going to rely on them, that didnt.go well in the past when they previously told me.to.wait!


----------



## tlh97990

motherearth i kept wanting to buy stuff before my baby shower with the first (im in the US) and i'm glad i stopped buying things we almost had to rent a uhaul to get everything home..the only thing i ended up buying for the baby was her going home outfit and a mattress for her crib everything else was bought for us!! i had my baby shower at the end of July and i was due in November. I had to travel 3 hours for it though so i wanted it early!


----------



## sue_88

I'm a first time Mum starting with nothing!

I'd had a few clothes etc that I accumulated through many months ttc but other than that I've got everything myself.

My parents bought my pram & car seat and my grandad bought my cot, monitor, baby gym and some canvases. Everything else I've saved up for and bought. I think the most expensive thing I have bought for her myself was the bedding set which was £80. Been hard saving the money as had no support from FOB but I've managed & got her some lovely things  xx


----------



## myra

I'm glad to see everyone doing so well!

We're continuing taking things day by day...that's the only way to get through the next 2+ months with him in NICU instead of at home with us. Connor is doing well though and we are grateful for each good day that comes along. He keeps impressing all of his nurses with how well he is doing.

I'm going to step back from this thread a little bit, at least until I take some time to adjust being a mom to a NICU baby. I wish you all the best and will check in occasionally. I'll be excited as we move into July to be getting your exciting updates as your little ones arrive :flower:

Here are a few pictures of our strong little man...we fall more in love with him every day.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12130060.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 16









mv looking in isolette.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0177.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MissFox

Aww Myra he is beautiful! 

I bought hardly anything for my first dd. I was given so much as hand me a rounds (bouncer, swing, huge box of clothes up to 9m) and I got nearly everything else from my baby shower. We had a diaper raffle too so I only had to buy one pack of diaper in 6months. I recommended it if you are having a shower. But my mom was also amazing and got us so much!


----------



## sue_88

Myra, he's truly beautiful and isn't is doing well.

Enjoy him, & keep checking back in when you can xx


----------



## MissFox

Here is my bump pic from 26 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130422_124905_937.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sue_88

Lovely bump!!! :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

junemomma09 - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, it sounds great :) Shame about the flu, hope you feel better soon x

motherearth23 - I hear you! Only 11 weeks left, and I don't feel ready at all. This is our first and we are starting from scratch. Not bothering with a baby shower, which makes planning easier. We only started buying bits in the last week and now have the basics. i think at this stage I am more concerned about the renovation works overrunning and LO coming early and having to be brought into a building site! 

Myra - So glad that Connor continues to do well. Will keep sending good thoughts your way and hope you can take him home soon x x

Miss Fox - cute bump pix x


----------



## Breadsticks

Motherearth, another first timer here :) We have pretty much everything we need at the moment. I've had two baby showers so far, one from my family and one from my work. I'm not sure if my in-laws are planning one but I know we are for sure getting second-hand items from my SIL...she has promised us clothing, a bassinet, a bouncer, and a playmat. So far we have been given a crib/mattress from my aunt and a car seat from my mom...those are the big things at least. Lots of blankets,a few outfits, some diapers, etc in addition. My coworkers all pitched in and gave us a gift card to Target worth 205 dollars, as well as more "smaller" necessities. We have purchased a swing, dresser, changing table, small bookshelf and cubby storage, playpen, video monitor, and stroller. My mom kept telling me not to buy things but I just didn't expect anything from anyone and especially not more than one baby shower. A couple of my friends also want to throw one for me, in the end I could end up with four baby showers which seems insane to me...but we are most certainly grateful.

Myra, I wish you and your family the best, Connor is so handsome and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we are so proud of his accomplishments already :D Please do update us when you get the chance :)

MissFox, adorable bump pic :D I missed mine last week, let's see if I remember this week lol.

As for me, I have been so dizzy and tired. I slept the whole weekend away when I should have been studying. I've also been feeling more nauseous. I've hardly had an appetite and when I do eat I feel like I may vomit. I don't feel sick or anything so I don't think it is a stomach bug, I have no other symptoms. I've lost two pounds since last Wednesday :/ I have my next dr appt this Thursday so I'm going to bring it up then. Aisling kicks all the time so I'm not too worried or anything but I thought I read that you should eat around 450 extra calories each day 3rd tri and I'm definitely not doing that, kinda sad because I was looking forward to it since I'd been so hungry all through 2nd tri lol


----------



## MissFox

I feel you on the not eating thing. I've been having zero energy. I'm so hormonal/emotional and nauseated. Nothing to eat sounds good or settles good. I can't sleep more than 8-9 he's at night but within 15-30 minutes of waking up I feel like I haven't slept for ages. I feel bad for my dd and my hubby is heading out of town to work for a few days. Ugh!!


----------



## tlh97990

myra hes looking really good!! i wish you all the best of luck and look forward to updates!!


----------



## JJsmom

Bumps are looking good ladies!!!

Myra, he's so precious!! Go be a mommy to your little Connor! Glad he keeps impressing everyone!! That means you definitely have a fighter!! Especially from the very beginning with your hematoma all the way up until he was born!! 

Breadsticks, I understand how you feel! I don't feel nauseous but nothing sounds good to eat! I have to figure out all the meals since I can't eat hamburger or red meat at all but nothing sounds good. I'm tired of trying to figure out what to feed both DS and OH because I don't feel like eating. I end up finally eating around 8 or 9 pm only because I know I have to have a little something in me before I sleep! Usually it's a granola bar or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!

Here is my one day shy of 30 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Quick update will catch up on the thread in the morning :)

Little girl didn't want to cooperate at our ultrasound today. She had her head buried in my hip and just didn't want to show us her face. We are going back Friday for a rescan so hopefully we can get her then. She's estimated to weigh about 3lbs 14oz right now. Her size and my fundal height are measuring about 2 weeks ahead at 32 weeks which is weird to me cause I measured perfectly with dd. hoping it doesn't mean she's gonna be a big baby. Anything over 8lbs intimidates me :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies! So glad to hear everyone is doing well. I've also been an emotional wreck lately. I'm just so darn sensitive. Myra your little boy is so cute! 

I'm going tomorrow for a 4D ultrasound of our little Emma! <3
I cant wait to see her little face. We haven't seen her since I was 18 weeks.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Ladies, I feel like I have missed soooo much! Been without internet for a while now since our house move. How many of you have had babies already while I been AFK? 
I saw little Connor...wow Myra he is gorgeous! You sure must have been surprised on his early arrival!
Our little man is still making life uncomfortable for me by kicking and wiggling and causing severe heart burn but we love him already! Libby loves to pat my belly and give it kisses. My mother got her a baby doll for Easter which at first she resisted but since has been playing with and taking it for walks in her toy stroller. My next hospital visit is the 10th of May. It seems like ages away. I have a student midwife that is working along side with me and she is young but keen to do things like take my blood pressure and try to find babies heart...it is nice that I can be helping her at the same time she helps me.


----------



## sue_88

I am SO looking forward to the May Bank holiday weekend.

3rd - My cot & pram & car seat arrives!!!

4th - My mummy arrives for the weekend AND as a surprise I have booked a 4D scan for her to come too!! :happydance:

5th - Hospital tours of two local units (promised my mum I would at least go look round!)

6th - My 31 week appointment with my midwives!!

Eeeeeeeeeeeee YAY gosh isn't it going fast!


----------



## pandaspot

I totally forgot about the may bank holiday!! How could I forget! 

That's the best bit of news all day :)

I am going for my 4d scan Saturday I am very excited. We are gender confirmation as well, so hoping the sex doesn't change again! 

Myra Connor looks so gorgeous, his pics made me cry cause he is so lush and cute


----------



## Pink Flowers

Myra Connor looks amazing. Hope you are ok and look forward to seeing updates when you are ready. 

Sue sounds like you have a lovely bank holiday planned! 

Libby nice to see you back :) 

Panda I wanted a 4d scan but we cant afford it because of money issues this month! Hope you have a lovely time x

AFM - I am officially in third tri now! Ahh scarey, I have everything I need I think! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone out and hope you are all well xx


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife, that is why I'm so unsure of having a 3D/4D ultrasound done. The closest is an hour away and as much as I would love to have it done she has been so shy in her last few ultrasounds that I just can't make up my mind :haha:

Nice to see you back, Libbysmum :) How was the move?

Today is my last 12+ hour day :happydance: We also have vacation coming up so I won't be working for three weeks after today, it feels weird lol.


----------



## alicecooper

myra - connor is adorable! what beautiful pictures :)

I'm loving seeing all the bump pics ladies. You all look gorgeous!

I'm really poorly at the minute. horrendous cold. I caught it off the kids but they only had it a tiny bit whereas I've got full on hit-by-a-tuck type of thing. I swear I get my husband's share of man-flu!


----------



## junemomma09

YAY!!!! Only 2 more hours till I see my little princess <3

Mommy can't wait to see you Emma!!! I love you do much already <3


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I've been thinking about getting the 3d scan.. there was a groupon out this week for $35 to have it done... but I'm always so weirded out by the scan pictures that I don't know if I really want to! LOL We're all at the perfect time frame for it though since they say between 28-32 is the best time to have it done.

Little one has been out in the splash pool this morning. I was meant to go to my stroller strides class this morning but Jessie slept in and I wasn't about to wake up a sleeping toddler! Probably for the best though as the iron doesn't seem to have taken effect yet and I'm still crazy woozy in the mornings. It's ridiculous. 

I'm not sure I remember my first kicking this much! Any of you second timers feel like the baby is more active this time around??

*Junemomma *- have fun!!!

*Alice* - sick again?! You really have had more than your fair share this year!! Maybe you need to eat more oranges! :D Hope you feel better soon!

*Sue* - blerg! I've totally forgotten to book my hospital tour.


----------



## caro103

wow busy thread the past few days! sorry i can't keep up atm. All your stories of how prepareed you are are freaking me out a little :haha:, still feel really unprepared! however wk on wed is my last working day so at last i'll have 2days a wk where LO is at nursery to get stuff done! 

Onto my last coat of gloss on the babies room then put the border in and we'll just beed to furnish it. However it also really needs a new carpet :dohh:

Myra, so glad connor continues to do well hun! pop in when you can :)

becca...this baby's movements are different, dunno if its more but i can feel it pummelling my cervix and back and all the movement is lowdown whereas my sons was all in my ribs, but midwife thinks baby is head down so it just must have a decent punch on him/her :haha:

hope all those sick feel better soon! xx


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> Quick update will catch up on the thread in the morning :)
> 
> Little girl didn't want to cooperate at our ultrasound today. She had her head buried in my hip and just didn't want to show us her face. We are going back Friday for a rescan so hopefully we can get her then. She's estimated to weigh about 3lbs 14oz right now. Her size and my fundal height are measuring about 2 weeks ahead at 32 weeks which is weird to me cause I measured perfectly with dd. hoping it doesn't mean she's gonna be a big baby. Anything over 8lbs intimidates me :haha:


my daughter was 8lbs 8oz and i'm not a very big person in general i was terrified of having a big baby but i think its going to be just as uncomfortable having a 6lb baby or a 12 lb baby :haha:



Libbysmum said:


> Hi Ladies, I feel like I have missed soooo much! Been without internet for a while now since our house move. How many of you have had babies already while I been AFK?
> I saw little Connor...wow Myra he is gorgeous! You sure must have been surprised on his early arrival!
> Our little man is still making life uncomfortable for me by kicking and wiggling and causing severe heart burn but we love him already! Libby loves to pat my belly and give it kisses. My mother got her a baby doll for Easter which at first she resisted but since has been playing with and taking it for walks in her toy stroller. My next hospital visit is the 10th of May. It seems like ages away. I have a student midwife that is working along side with me and she is young but keen to do things like take my blood pressure and try to find babies heart...it is nice that I can be helping her at the same time she helps me.

how did the move go?? i think myra is the only one that has had her baby so far.

afm- i had a visit at the hospital this morning due to a massive amount of pelvic pressure. everything ended up being ok thankfully this baby just likes to sit much lower than my DD did i suppose! i'm just glad everything is ok!

Also, i finally picked out bedding for the baby's crib i tried to attach the pictures not sure what i'm doing though :haha: The pink and orange set is for the new baby and the purple set is what my daughter has in her room now. Their rooms will be conjoined by a bathroom so i think it'll be neat that their bedding kind of matches but its still individual
 



Attached Files:







baby bedding.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 4









madelyns bedding.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## junemomma09

Ok ladies!!! I haven't really been able to post many pictures...I need to post a belly pic soon. But I have photos from our 3D/4D we just got back from and I just have to show you all what a beautiful little girl I have...It was such an amazing experience! :cloud9:

She is measuring 29+3 weeks
She weighs approx 2 lbs 11 oz
is approx 14 1/4 inches long
has a head full of hair already, and it head down. Apparently from what the ultrasound tech said shes pushed up right against my cervix. Which would explain why I have to pee so much. :haha:
Anyway, I'm just so in love and can not wait to meet my little Emma :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







TRACI_17.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10









TRACI_23.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









TRACI_46.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









TRACI_45.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## caro103

ooh gorgeous set tlh!! def nice they kinda match but aren't identical :D

june...aww she's gorgeous! glad everything is looking good too :D

just found out my lucozade test came back normal :D, yay. Right off to bed, am exhausted! 

btw has anyone else got restless legs? i got them really bad with my son towards the end of pregnancy and they're just starting to creep in now, eeek!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tlh your are very right :haha:

June your pictures are awesome! I really hope we can get some good shots like yours at put rescan on Friday


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma, she is adorable!! Thank you for sharing!

Caro, I feel like the baby is sitting on my nerve at times and my left leg hurts. Not sure what restless leg feels like.

Had my 30 week check up today! Doc said I'm measuring 1-2 weeks ahead. Said they are going to start doing NST's on me starting at 32 weeks so I will be with them for some time at each of my next appts until the baby is born she said. I will also have a growth scan at 32 and 36 weeks. She said all of this is due to the blood pressure problems I had with DS, but my blood pressure has been fine this pregnancy. My sister said they are probably doing the growth scans because I failed my 1hr glucose but passed my 3hr just to make sure baby doesn't get too big. The NST is due to the blood pressure in my previous pregnancy to make sure he is still doing good. I won't complain!!!! I can't wait to see my little man again!! He really does seem to move so much! I don't remember DS1 moving this much when I was pregnant with him, but it has been over 9 years!!!


----------



## donna noble

Myra, conner is beautiful! I bet he.comes home sooner than they think! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh little Emma is looking fine you must be thrilled! All the best for the rest of this journey!
Our move was tedious but worth it as we love the new house. DD loves the fenced yard and we already used the paddle pool a couple of times.
We had major drama trying to set up internet that is why I was awAY FROM The forum for so long. Long story basically the technician didn't do the first install correctly the first time and a lot of run around trying to get someone back to install it properly!
Our Glucose test was a week ago and was pretty smooth going and I have not heard back so assume all is well there.
My next hospital visit is May tenth.


----------



## counting

My 7 month/28 week bump!

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3223_zps2cc44cfe.jpg

Confession: I used my "good side"as my other hip has a couple of smaller stretch marks. LOL.


----------



## sue_88

Gorgeous pics of Emma, June. So cute!!

Lush bump counting  looking good!! X


----------



## JJsmom

counting, wonderful bump pic!!! Love how you put your confession down! I don't take a straight pic of my belly because of the stretch marks! LOL! I always have my shirt over it. 

I love seeing everyone's bump pics!!! Ladies we are getting down to the final stretch!!!


----------



## tlh97990

do we have a count on the numbers of girls and boys??

i woke up today still extremely uncomfortable, but i can't miss work again today so hopefully i can suck it up today and tomorrow and be able to relax this weekend!!


----------



## junemomma09

I feel so unprepared. I don't have any bags packed for the hospital, her room isn't set up, and we don't even have nearly anything for her :( granted we are going in about 2 weeks to buy the majority of what she needs. I just hate not having anything done. 
We are going to be doing homemade baby food, so I'm looking at buying the baby bullet and steamer set. I personally think making her own baby food (when she's old enough to eat it) would be much healthier for her as I know it's fresh veggies and fruit and the canned kind have additional preservatives in them. Plus I'm considering using cloth wipes with the homemade solution. I wanted to do cloth diapers but since I'm returning back to nursing school in September, I'm just going to have so much on my plate to keep up with it. I am going to purchase a baby wrap. I've joined a local mommy group for baby wearing so I can figure out which type is best for Emma and I. I'm so excited about it. I also want to look into more natural products for cleaning. I've gotten to where I want to use more natural products. 

What's everyone else doing differently or just choosing?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

junemomma09 said:


> I feel so unprepared. I don't have any bags packed for the hospital, her room isn't set up, and we don't even have nearly anything for her :( granted we are going in about 2 weeks to buy the majority of what she needs. I just hate not having anything done.
> We are going to be doing homemade baby food, so I'm looking at buying the baby bullet and steamer set. I personally think making her own baby food (when she's old enough to eat it) would be much healthier for her as I know it's fresh veggies and fruit and the canned kind have additional preservatives in them. Plus I'm considering using cloth wipes with the homemade solution. I wanted to do cloth diapers but since I'm returning back to nursing school in September, I'm just going to have so much on my plate to keep up with it. I am going to purchase a baby wrap. I've joined a local mommy group for baby wearing so I can figure out which type is best for Emma and I. I'm so excited about it. I also want to look into more natural products for cleaning. I've gotten to where I want to use more natural products.
> 
> What's everyone else doing differently or just choosing?

I can definitely recommend Baby Led Weaning! We started at 6 months and while she wasn't a big eater until one and half (we nursed until 2) she's sooo not picky and LOVES veggies. I feel like all my friends who've said they did a degree of BLW say their kids are less fussy about foods and don't have as much texture preferences :) Definitely easier when you go out! We did buy pouches for on the go or easy snacks but I've never bought a jar of baby food in my life! 

We're going to try NOT to co-sleep this time. LOL But we are going to buy one of the Arm's Reach co-sleepers so he can be right by the bed without me having to sleep with one eye open for a year. https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mOd9LIBoL._SY450_.jpg Still trying to decide if I want the normal or the mini though. Has anyone used one of these before?

We babywear (I've got a moby and ergo but really want a ring sling) but I also have a great jogging stroller that I need a good infant car seat attachment for but I haven't decided which one yet.. 

Iron pills STILL haven't kicked in yet. :growlmad:
Coming up on 10 weeks left as of tomorrow!! :happydance: (unless I'm two weeks late like last time... lol)

I don't have a hospital bag or anything packed yet either... I'm going to my parents for the first week in June so I'll need my bags for that trip!

Here's the diaper bag we've decided on!! https://www.amazon.com/Ju-Ju-Be-All...UTF8&colid=2E7BCQCTUWPAQ&coliid=IAGUHUFGZWVJD https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91ewi2mmBmL._SL1500_.jpg

I won 5,000 swagbucks from Southernsavers.com last week and that translates to $55 in amazon gift cards!! and I have a 10% off coupon from amazon for working on my baby registry there so I've earned almost half the price for the bag already! If you by any chance want to join swagbucks I can send you a referral code and get you 70 free swagbucks :) *Grins*


----------



## sue_88

Well I decided to brave the scales today and I'm up 16lbs!!! Eekk!


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, may I ask, how long have you been on the iron pills? Tomorrow will be a week for me and I thought for sure I would notice a big difference. I still can't get through the day without desperately needing a nap and getting faint/dizzy. I have a Dr appt in two hours so I'm going to bring it up.

We are planning on packing our hospital bag when we get back from vacation, so around the end of May. We figured that we just might as well by June and that way we can add/take out things as we go.

June, I would like to make baby food as well! It would make my husband and me eat healthier :haha: but I think it is just great for babies. We'll have some baby food/snacks for in a pinch I would think.

All of your beautiful 3D ultrasounds have really made me want one!! We will be in Vegas visiting my grandparents and my mom booked a flight for Mother's Day weekend too :) So I'm thinking as part of her gift we'll have one done that she can go to with us. I texted my husband and he seems on board so now to find a good place to go :)


----------



## alicecooper

breadsticks - I get dizzy and need naps too (not that I get proper naps but I end up just falling asleep randomly through the day without meaning to). I was prescribed ferrous fumarate iron tablets a couple of weeks ago, but I only used them for a few days and then got horrendously constipated and ruptured all my piles (sorry TMI) so I stopped using them.

I'm seeing the m/w on monday so I'm gonna see if she can give me something for the constipation so I can take the iron again.


my update : I have a chest infection. MEH


----------



## caro103

becca I love that bag...looked it up on uk amazon and its £216 :shock:, sooo I'm thinking I'll not be getting it ;)

hope your better soon alice

sue Think my weightgain is similar, 5kg last time i checked a few wks ago...omg! 

june, i'm not sure i plan on doing that much different, maybe do a bit more co-sleeping as i ended up rocking alex for hours at night and no way with a toddler too will i be able to catch up on all that missed sleep! I feel horribly unprepared too, although actually ordered some nappies today :D. I keep looking at clothes in the shops and not buying any cos they're sooo all gender specific! think baby will end up wearing alex's old clothes regardless of sex and if its a girl i'll hope people will be generous after she's here :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Sorry you're feeling poorly Alice - chest infection not nice!

A little TMI:

But seriously - what is going on with my nipples!?!?! They are MEGA changing, and big, and going darker.....WTH? Any other FTM's a little freaked by this, and any current mums fancy sharing if this is to be expected? I've always had quite small, nice, deighnty nipples and now they are just....BIG!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue I think it's pretty normal. I usually have big nips anyways as I have large boobs but they get a lot darker and I've been leaking fluid which is always awesome :haha:


Prepping my little girls room to get it finish off hopefully within the next week or so. I have primed two of the four walls. I have to say its a lot of work and I'm having to take lots of breaks. I really should have listened to myself and done this a little sooner :haha: thankfully my mom will be helping me put the actual color on the wall.


----------



## caro103

sorry Sue but :haha: its totally normal! although i'm actually noticing more changes this time but hoping its going to mean bfing again doesn't take nearly so long to not hurt as that was one of the feedback i got from bfing support woman that i had some trouble feeding initially cos i stayed really pink so there was no protection from babys sucking. Sooo fx'ed if you're going nice and dark you'll find bfing way more easy! xx


----------



## sue_88

Thanks Caro, that's a little reassurance for the ugly burger nips.....but the main bit it still pinky but going quite dark round the edge. They are like special limited edition two tone nipples :haha: FREAKY!

I've got pretty hefty boobs too - in an E cup usually...although currently spilling out of those..need to get measured in a couple of weeks! Bleugh....bloody boobies - they better work properly when she's here!!


----------



## alicecooper

sue - yeah totally normal. You end up with nipples the size of your nose lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*sue_88* - if it helps... I'm only day ahead of you and I've already put on 19:dohh: Oh and I've read that the nipple thing is completely normal. Babies focus better on high contrast things so really your nipples are just helping your nearly blind baby find them! :) And for those of you planning on nursing... GET THIS! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lansinoh-1...23248&sr=1-11&keywords=lanisoh#productDetailshttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31z7LzRVi0L._SL500_.jpg 
Seriously a life saver. I didn't learn about it until Jessie was at least 3 months and had to experience all the joys that are cracked, bleeding and sore nipples!!! 

*Breadsticks* - Today makes a week for me and no difference yet except scary looking stools!!

*Alice* - I think my lack of gallbladder and copious consumption of anti-heartburn meds have sent mine the other direction despite taking iron every day now. Can't say I don't feel nauseous after I take them though :(

Chest infection?! Harsh!!! hope you get better soon!

*caro103 *- £216?! Yikes! No way would I shell that out for a bag either. My bag last time was £59 from Mama's and Papa's. My inlaws bought it and I thought it was crazy expensive at the time! This one is machine washable and has a lot of neat perks that makes it worth it. Specially since I'm really only having to pay $49.80 for it... (oooh score! That's the first time I've done the math on it!)


----------



## MissFox

Last check I am up 2 lbs. 
My nipples are insane this time too. And I can definitely 2nd the Lasinoh. It is amazing!!! Best Everrrrr!
Alice hope the chest infection clears up quickly. 
I had awful constipation for about 4 days and as I called the Dr office yo get somethjng for it I had the urge to go. I spent the rest of the day on and off the potty and feel pretty good now. I've been borderline sick and that sucks. 
Hope the rest of you are well. I'm gonna miss shopping this time! I lived shopping for my daughter but I already have a Petunia Pickle Bottom diapet bag and don't need N extra.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

MissFox said:


> Last check I am up 2 lbs.
> My nipples are insane this time too. And I can definitely 2nd the Lasinoh. It is amazing!!! Best Everrrrr!
> Alice hope the chest infection clears up quickly.
> I had awful constipation for about 4 days and as I called the Dr office yo get somethjng for it I had the urge to go. I spent the rest of the day on and off the potty and feel pretty good now. I've been borderline sick and that sucks.
> Hope the rest of you are well. I'm gonna miss shopping this time! I lived shopping for my daughter but I already have a Petunia Pickle Bottom diapet bag and don't need N extra.

After 2 years with my daughter I finally HAD to put my bag in the wash... it lost all cohesion. I definitely need something that zips this time. The last one just folded over and had magnet clasps. It was constantly getting dumped out. Annoying because we got all gender neutral stuff the first time so we could use it with the second. Turns out I could have had pink girly stuff the first time because it wasn't going to last till the second! LOL


----------



## Vankiwi

We are going to do BLW too (already have the book and cookbook!), as well as cloth diapers and cloth wipes. We're not going to bed share, but we will co-sleep. We just ordered our diapers this week as there was a sale on for Earth Day! :thumbup: We also have a Moby wrap and an Ergo (with an infant insert) as well.


----------



## tlh97990

i want to get a new diaper bag that will be convenient for two kids since my DD will still need some stuff in the bag as well. The one we have now is perfect for one but i haven't found one i like thats big enough to fit stuff for two kids that isnt a duffle bag :haha:


----------



## MissFox

We did BLW and I really enjoyed it. And it was soooo easy!


----------



## Libbysmum

We were given a pink nappy bag from a good friend with Libby...only catch it is bright pink...I am still going to use it for our sons nappies, etc as most of the time it would be just in our car or stroller. 
https://www.kidsbags.com.au/catalogue/c20/PS2101/boys/Nappy-Bags/Penny-Scallan-Nappy-Bag-Girly-Bird


----------



## kaths101

Sue, yes mine are like flying saucers, dark and lumpy!! not a good look is it! :haha:

I also second the lanisoh for breast feeding... AMAZING stuff!! 

The co-sleeper looks great, I still haven't got anything for baby to sleep in apart from a Moses basket. I had a swinging crib with jack but he hated it and we can only just fit a cot in our room so might have a look at those! 

Can you all help me... I just posted in third tri but want to ask your opinion on names...

We have a little boy jack and are expecting another boy. 
I love Oliver and Oscar but OH doesn't soooo...
There are only two names we both agree on..max and Charlie. We both favour max but does it go with jack? 
Jack and max! 

It reminds me of shake and vac or pack a mac 
What do you all think? :wacko:


----------



## TonyaG

I like Max!


----------



## MissFox

Jack and Max go great together


----------



## Breadsticks

My vote goes to Max :D


----------



## alicecooper

lol my mother-in-law has two dogs. A bedlington terrier called Jack, and a Rottweiler cross Japanese Akita called Max.

So yes from that having constantly heard Jack and Max together I would say they go haha.

I do think they are better suited to people rather than dogs though, but yeah, I'm always hearing her call "Jack! Max!" so I'm very very used to that combo.


----------



## Breadsticks

I remembered! 29 weeks 3 days :) 

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130426_110938_zps1e682701.jpg

I told my mom about her Mother's Day gift and she started crying lol. I still have to make the appt, I'll do that today, but we'll be having our 3D/4D scan in exactly two weeks! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks lovely bump and what a sweet Mother's Day gift :) fingers crossed your baby is more cooperative than mine :haha:


Going for a rescan in a couple hours praying that she will show us her face and not keep it buried in my hip :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I'm secretly hoping for a surprise 3d4d us for mothers day but I know finances won't really allow it. I'm bummed. We had it with Rosie and it makes me upset that I won't have it with this baby. 
Cute bump!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

we have got Max on our list too! Its a lovely name! x


----------



## sue_88

I love Max too hun :) I think they suite as well.

But i do also love Charlie, Oscar & Oliver :)


UK Ladies - Lansinoh is on offer in tesco!!! £6.66!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> I love Max too hun :) I think they suite as well.
> 
> But i do also love Charlie, Oscar & Oliver :)
> 
> 
> UK Ladies - Lansinoh is on offer in tesco!!! £6.66!

I am a fan of Oliver...:coffee: Might be DS1's name :blush: I need something that goes with it :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Oliver and Milo (biased towards my Milo - my favourite name EVER!)

Oliver and Jason

Oliver and Samuel

Oliver and Leo

Oliver and Daniel

Oliver and William

Oliver and Lucas / Luke

Oliver and Jake

:D


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> Oliver and Milo (biased towards my Milo - my favourite name EVER!)
> 
> Oliver and Jason
> 
> Oliver and Samuel
> 
> Oliver and Leo
> 
> Oliver and Daniel
> 
> Oliver and William
> 
> Oliver and Lucas / Luke
> 
> Oliver and Jake
> 
> :D


Thank you! OH likes all your list! speshly Milo!


----------



## sue_88

MAJOR jealous envy if you use Milo!! lol :D But it is an AWESOME name, and I only want one baba so chances of me using it are slim to none!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am not telling anyone till the baby is born anyway :rofl:

This is our last baby, we agreed 2 would be the most we had. Because of my PND and how bad it was I never wanted more than Oliver for a long time! I am no excited all be it very scared too! x


----------



## sue_88

Two bouncing boys! :) perfect I think!

Are you working on anything to prevent pnd this time?

I'm quite nervous about that, especially with being by myself and with how lonely I feel day to day sometimes, I'm going to join lots of groups to get me out and about & have invested in a walking pram as walking is my hobby so take baby along instead having to give that up which should help my mindset.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am starting CBT so that I can change the way I think about things. But I had bad depression in pregnancy last time. At this point I just wanted to curl up in a ball and never come out. I had a lot of stress last time which I haven't had this time. 

I am in a completely different frame of mind, I do worry but I think I have over come so much since last time, I am able to get out the house and go to groups now. I have a lovely friend who will make sure I am out the house and stuff so I wont be staying in. And Oliver is at pre school so I already have a routine I have to continue. I have him to worry about as well which might give me the push I need. 

But if I do get it again its not the end of the world! I have dealt with it before and have come out the other side! Everyone one knows what to watch for this time, and they have all been told to say something this time rather than wait and see if I get through it. 

OH is really good as well he is the one who made me go to the doctors last time, I honestly don't think I would be who I am today if he hadn't given me the kick I need TWICE! 

Sorry for the long reply, if you ever want a chat feel free to PM me. I am sure you will be just fine tho x


----------



## kaths101

I love milo too but OH doesn't. If it was my choice I would have Oliver I think but again OH is being awkward lol. I'm going to try and get it in his middle name though! 
I'm not going to decide or announce my final name either as we've changed our minds so many times! 

I went to the midwife yesterday and my gd results came back fine, and I'm measuring big, 2 weeks ahead apparently! Eek so does that mean big baby, or early baby? Or nothing. I am definitely bigger this time than I was with jack!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Kath second babies apparently are bigger. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead as well. It was 4,then 3, then 2 they decided to write 2 on my notes in the end. 

Glad you GD test came back ok, I have mine on the 2nd!


----------



## alicecooper

Breadsticks - lovely bump

ProudArmyWife -hope the scan went well

sue - I'm rather biased towards Jason ;) and Lucas as well (we've picked this as a middle name for this baby if it's a boy)

kaths - measuring 2 weeks ahead doesn't necessarily mean early



Pink Flowers said:


> Kath second babies apparently are bigger.

Wasn't true in my case ;) My second so far was the smallest of my kids.


----------



## Pink Flowers

LOL alice but all your babies were big weren't they :lol:


----------



## sue_88

Really nice pink that you've got people around you who know what to look out for and yeah with Oliver you'll have to tend to him. Hoping you don't get it this time.

I'm going to start our routine when I'm on mat leave, so start the groups, plan a long walk a week & several shorter ones, pick my food shop day etc!

Madam has been quiet all day.....when I get into bed OH SHE'S AWAKE!!!! What a little monkey. She had a MAJOR fidget just before bloody hell it was uncomfortable, god knows what she was doing!


----------



## alicecooper

Pink Flowers said:


> LOL alice but all your babies were big weren't they :lol:

yeah...but the second was the smallest of the three in any case haha


----------



## Pink Flowers

bless her! Monster does that 2! 

I am joining a bumps and baby group in a few weeks so I already have a group I can go to once baby is here. its on the day when Oliver is at pre school as well. I think I am going to get going back to the play group I used to take Oliver to as it is very small and then that will be 2 days i do something, and 2 and half days Oliver is at pre school.


----------



## Pink Flowers

alicecooper said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> LOL alice but all your babies were big weren't they :lol:
> 
> yeah...but the second was the smallest of the three in any case hahaClick to expand...

They were saying about booking me in for a scan to see how big this one is going to be as they can never get a proper fundal height. they told me Oliver would be 9lb...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm also measuring 2 weeks ahead this time and according to scan measurements baby girl is measuring a week and a half ahead and two weeks ahead on her legs apparently she's gonna be tall :haha:

She cooperates somewhat today we were able to see her yawn and sucking her thumb! It was beyond adorable. She has such chunky cheeks! I absolutely cannot wait to meet her :)

Here's a pic of my baby girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kaths101

At what age did Oliver start pre-school pink? I'm considering jack, I know he will love it but don't know if he's a little Young. He can go in September, he's 2 in August. They said I could start going with him before the summer holidays (before baby is born) so he gets to know them and settle in. I think that's a good idea, I don't want him to think he's getting pushed out once babies here either! So if he's been a few months before he should be fine. 

2 mornings a week would give me a little break too!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Jessie was 3 in February and is starting preschool 3 days a week in June. That should give her a month to get used to thing before the baby arrives.

I consistently measured 2 weeks ahead with Jessie and she was 10 days late and weighed 8lbs.

I went to Stroller Strides today and OMG my hips started aching almost as soon as class started... and continued to hurt the rest of the day. Ridiculous. My class passes expire at the end of the month and it doesn't look like I'll be able to make anymore of the classes before then anyway... at first I was miffed having to throw away $30 worth of classes but after today... well I'd happily PAY $30 not to feel like this again.

A good walking/jogging stroller is a great investment if you're going to go out loads. I had the Pliko Pramette last time and it was so annoying to push. It had two separate handles so if you were holding the baby and trying to push with one hand it would constantly veer to one side. We eventually bought the BOB and it's awesome for off-roading, jogging and generally getting around. Not suitable until they can sit up on their own though.


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife, baby girl is beautiful! I'm so glad she was more cooperative! 

We went to Macy's today to get some stuff from Motherhood Maternity. They had a buy 3 get 1 free sale. I got 3 camis (1 nursing, 2 regular) and a maternity belt. OMG, that thing is amazing!!! I totally recommend it...it took all the pressure off my low back and hips.

Off to bed now! So sleepy because some little girl kept me up all night kicking! :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Proudarmywife-such a lovely photo of your little one....just love those 3D ultrasounds. Mine was 28 min long and feels like it went by so quickly.


----------



## Breadsticks

You are getting me so excited for mine! Less than two weeks! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks ladies :) it was definitely awesome to see her sweet face! Glad we spent the money


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies in the U.S. have any of you used baby carriers and found one you love? I used a moby wrap when on vacation with my DD when she was 8 weeks old and it was a pain to put on in a hurry. i'm thinking about doing more baby wearing with the new baby since i'll have a toddler that will most likely be in the shopping cart or stroller instead of the little one. I need ideas for which to get (i dont want to spend $100 on one either)

also, we are getting closer to baby names hubby vetoed 2 of them. so now its down to charlotte, riley, or kennedy. he has until wednesday to pick a name so we'll see!!


----------



## alicecooper

I love the name Charlotte :)


----------



## alicecooper

Any of you remember me telling you about the little girls whose mum got murdered a few weeks ago, and the dad is on trial for the murder?

Well my hubby's friend who he went to high school with just lives on our estate. And it turns out by some weird coincidence that his wife is their auntie (it's her sister who was murdered). I know...go figure, right?! We didn't even realise they were related until a couple of weeks ago.

Well anyway the girls have been spending every weekend at their house, which basically means they've been spending a hell of a lot of time at our house, because they've been playing with my kids.

My Alex and the younger girl Isabel have announced they are in love. My DD has informed me that yesterday Alex and Isabel have been "kissing each other on the lips". Bless them lol.

The girls seem to be coping quite well actually which is a good thing. It still breaks my heart what they've had to go through though.

I really think Alex and Isabel are so bloody cute together lol




So yeah, my 5 year old has a "girlfriend" lol. I'd better start planning to buy a new hat hahaha


----------



## sue_88

Aww Alice they do look quite cute together!!!

Bless those girls -I suppose the saving grace in the whole horrible situation is that they are so young and have better coping mechanisms than adults. They just get on with things.

Sounds like your neighbour hood & your family is doing a great job in making sure they have as much of a normal life as they can :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

awww they look lovely together! 

Its lovely that you and your children are having them over alot x


----------



## kaths101

Aw they look very cute together! I'm glad the girls are coping ok, I do remember the story. So so sad all round really! They actually look very similar, and they say you pick someone that looks like you.. So yeah a hat maybe needed in the future! :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice that is cute...my niece was like that at Pre-prep one day she invited herself over to the little boys house by asking the boys parent who was helping at the school what their house looked like, what number was on the letter box etc to get info...I swear she will make a great interrogator when she is older!
Our Libby has been causing havoc at home lately getting into all sorts of mischief. She locked me out the other day and I had to pull over some random dog walkers in my distress to go help me get a spare key from the real estate agent. When I got back inside finally she was okay but she had pulled all her nappies out and sprawled them over her bedroom floor, grabbed the stool from the bathroom and climbed on it to reach the stove top where she had managed to turn on one of the elements and turn on the kettle! Talk about heart failure!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww they are adorable together Alice!

Got baby's room painted tonight! Glad that's one thing I can check off my to do list!


----------



## motherearth23

tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies in the U.S. have any of you used baby carriers and found one you love? I used a moby wrap when on vacation with my DD when she was 8 weeks old and it was a pain to put on in a hurry. i'm thinking about doing more baby wearing with the new baby since i'll have a toddler that will most likely be in the shopping cart or stroller instead of the little one. I need ideas for which to get (i dont want to spend $100 on one either)
> 
> also, we are getting closer to baby names hubby vetoed 2 of them. so now its down to charlotte, riley, or kennedy. he has until wednesday to pick a name so we'll see!!

I ordered an Infantion Sync Comfort wrap for going out and about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRZERMJRQjU
I haven't used it with a baby yet, but I've been practicing with my cat and stuffed animals (she's a real snugglebug). It's really quick and easy to put on and learn how to tie. Since it has a lumbar support buckle I feel like it will be comfortable for non-house wear and extended wear. And it comes in a really pretty pattern and a plain black/gray as well if you have a man who wants to babywear without bright colors. It's really cheap as well! I got mine for $25, so it's really not much of a loss if it turns out to be a crappy carrier. 

As for those names, I love the name Charlotte!! Kennedy seems formal for a first name, and I can't really think of any nicknames. Riley is nice too. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I am buying a second hand carrier
https://www.manduca-baby-carrier.eu/manduca-in-olive.html
The one I am getting is brown but I can hardly wait...they are suppose to be super good for posture and versatile for newborns all the way through to 3-4 year olds.


----------



## sue_88

Liddys: OMG - You must have had a fright hun when Libby did that!!!! How awful for you. Is there a safe place outside you can leave a spare set of keys? Or with anyone near by? What a fright in the kitchen as well.

Proud: Glad the nursery is painted! Exciting.


----------



## kaths101

Libbysmum, I would have had total heart failure too!! Something to look back on and laugh at but at the time, oh gosh you must have been panicking. Little monkey switching on the oven and kettle, maybe she was thinking she would make Mumma a cup of tea and get dinner ready while you were gone! :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks, yes I am thinking of hiding a spare key in the shed or something just in case!
Finding it very painful in the groin/crotch region. It has been like this for months but lately is more painful and harder to move about. Seems to be a lot worse at night when I turn over in my sleep. I don't know if there is some way to make it less painful or not? Any ideas? I am wondering if I should go to the doctor about it as I asked the hospital midwife and they didn't seem worried at all. I just wonder what it is and if it can be prevented at all.


----------



## caro103

libbys that sounds like spd hun. Not all that much you can do about it other than rest, keep your legs together as much as poss and also keep moving i've found helps, ie not sit down for too long. I really got mine better when i conciously limited lifting alex! and when its really feeling uncomfortable at night using a pillow between my knees to keep them in alignment with my hips :D.

Sorry its been days again since i got on ladies, doing up a house while pregnant is kinda exhausting! xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

yes Carol I think it must be something like that...probably shouldn't life my daughter as frequently she is pretty heavy. If I can avoid it I get DH to push her stroller but often I am home with her on my own so have no choice. When she wakes in the night I can barely get out of bed cause it hurts so bad to go settle her. By the time I actually manage to get out of bed and down the hall to her room she has worked herself up to tears etc and DH just seems to sleep through it all. LOL


----------



## kaths101

Yes sounds like spd, I have it too! So painful. I'm the same, to roll over in bed or to get dressed is a mammoth effort!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! Wanted to update you all. I've been timing my contractions for the past hour because I've been getting them frequently all day. DH and I went out to do some comparison shopping for Emma at two different baby stores. Well in timing them, they've been coming approx every 10 min :( some are more painful than others but the tightenings are there. DH says if I keep getting them for the next 30 min that I need to call my doctor. I'm just hoping they are frequent Braxton hicks or something. A little worried!

Edit: forgot to say I've been lying down on my side since I've been home charting them and drinking water.


----------



## Libbysmum

June we used an app for smartphones that helped keep track of contractions...it was free to download if that is any help. If you do go to hospital they will prob stick you on a monitor to check. Thanks for your post and we hope to hear more soon when you get a chance to post.

Kath...I know! It is hard to dress myself cause it hurts when I lift my legs. I never had this with Libby! My mother thinks I am being a hypochondriac...I said this isn't imaginary believe me!


----------



## Breadsticks

Praying for you, June! I hope all is well with you and baby girl!

Libbysmum, I hope you find a way to lessen the pain!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990* - I like Kennedy :) I have an ergo.. which is better for the toddler probably rather than the newborn. Ring slings are quite nice for the younger ones. :) You can probably find one of those cheaper than the beco or ergo which are both top notch.

*Alice* - they're so similar I'd think they were both yours if I didn't know better!

*Libbysmum* - I would have had a heart attack too. Sounds like your raising a proper brit though... hmm trapped, what do I do now? I know, a cuppa sounds good. let's get the kettle on.

I think I've got some spd too... sooo painful to walk about now and putting on my pants? YEOW!! those muscles/joints just don't work anymore! I've got an OB appt in the morning so I thought I'd ask if those support bands are worth the money. They're supposed to be retesting my iron and platelets as well.. so more jabs.. that'll be fun.

*junemomma09* - Hope they're just braxton hicks, but even if they are your doctor will definitely want to know about it! Give them a call.

Our community had a yard sale this weekend so we walked around and got to know some of our neighbors, it was really nice. I got a blue bumbo, a velcro wrap and some adorable boy clothes for $8! Then my neighbors next door just gave us some stuff like her spare medela pump pieces which is really nice because I have one, but my is UK so I needed the american power supply!

Feeling pretty huge.. I'm sure people look at me and think I'm about to pop, can't believe I've still got 10 weeks to go. I looked in at the May babies thread the other day. I was pregnant back in August and had a miscarriage, but it reminded me that I would have been due May first.. that's crazyness!


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies thank you for responding. I'm at the hospital now on the monitor. My urine shows that I'm slightly dehydrated and I have a trace of protein. My uterus is very irritable. With some contractions. Baby is good! She's watching me for a while longer.


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, I got a maternity belt the other day and it helps me a lot! I don't have SPD, I only get hip/pelvic pain when I am walking a lot on campus with my heavy backpack. It really does help to take the pressure off when I know I will be walking a lot though!

June, hope everything is OK, please keep us updated!


----------



## JJsmom

Junemomma, hope everything turns out good with you and baby!! Glad they are monitoring you and hopefully get you situated so you can go home and rest!!


----------



## junemomma09

I'm home now. The monitor is only picking up 3-4 contractions an hour. They said the dr doesn't get concerned until I'm having 6-7 contractions an hour. My uterus is also very irritable apparently. Baby is good :) my urine is showing some dehydration so I have to drink more water. Drs orders to take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## Libbysmum

keep up those fluids and rest up June! Glad baby is doing okay! Hopefully she stays put a few more weeks at least!
Speaking of breast pumps I don't know if I should buy/rent an electric one. I have a manual one but it is time consuming! I felt like I would get RSI when I pumped with Libby when she was little.


----------



## dove830

june--hoping this is NOT it for you...

For the ladies with SPD, I have it too, it's horrible...the only thing that I've found that helps at all is a pregnancy belt!


----------



## misshastings

Helloo everyone! Don't normally say much on here but i do read everything :)

Was just wondering when everyone is going on maternity leave now we are getting nearer to the end...

I am finishing 2 weeks this Friday which will be 32 weeks... but then taking 4 weeks holiday so don't actually start maternity leave until 36 weeks.

How about everyone else?

Hope you're all okay.

Emma x


----------



## Libbysmum

We are in the process of filling out paperwork for parental payments. I don't get maternity leave this time as I have been a stay at home mum with Libby. My DH is able to get 2 weeks pay on minimum wages from the government here in Australia so we plan to use that at some point.


----------



## pandaspot

I am starting my maternity on 18th July but finish work on 21st June. Taking leave for 4 weeks :) can't wait! I am having 50 weeks off altogether. Then I am back in work for about a month or so and taking redundancy! So really this is the end of my work :) exciting! 

We went for our 4d scan Saturday and 100% boy :) loved every second of it :) he has a big stomach, measuring nearly 6 days ahead. Should that be a concern? 

I have terrible pgp had it since 13 weeks, drs, midwife, consultant couldn't care less and told me to get on with it basically. I have been in a lot of pain, unable to walk a lot of the time. It's eased a bit now, well since the baby has been head down, still a bit of pain but no where near as bad.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## myra

junemomma09 said:


> I'm home now. The monitor is only picking up 3-4 contractions an hour. They said the dr doesn't get concerned until I'm having 6-7 contractions an hour. My uterus is also very irritable apparently. Baby is good :) my urine is showing some dehydration so I have to drink more water. Drs orders to take it easy tomorrow.

How are you doing this morning? I hope the contractions continued to subside. Glad to hear that Emma is doing great in there! :)


----------



## myra

We've had a lot of great pics but the one of Connor and his Daddy is by far my favorite!! The one of Connor and I kangarooing is OH's fav...funny how that works ;)
 



Attached Files:







MJ4A10971.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 21









MJ4A0039-2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 24


----------



## tlh97990

myra- glad to see you and connor are doing well!!! hope he gets strong enough to go home soon!!

regarding maternity leave here in the U.S. we get crap for maternity leave. it's usually 6 weeks unpaid unless you have vacation time saved up. However, my job offers short term disability that they pay for and pregnancy qualifies under that apparently. I can take 11 weeks off and get paid 66% of my salary. I'm thinking of starting maternity leave right after 4th of July if my doctor will sign off for me to have a couple weeks off before baby comes!!


----------



## myra

tlh97990 said:


> myra- glad to see you and connor are doing well!!! hope he gets strong enough to go home soon!!
> 
> regarding maternity leave here in the U.S. we get crap for maternity leave. it's usually 6 weeks unpaid unless you have vacation time saved up. However, my job offers short term disability that they pay for and pregnancy qualifies under that apparently. I can take 11 weeks off and get paid 66% of my salary. I'm thinking of starting maternity leave right after 4th of July if my doctor will sign off for me to have a couple weeks off before baby comes!!

Thanks. Doctors say to expect him to come home around his due date, so we've got about another 2 months of him in NICU. Too overwhelming to think of it in that way. so we're doing our best to go day by day...


----------



## caro103

aww myra so glad you're managing to get cuddles! he sounds like he's doing fantastic! xx

june. hope everything subsided hun!

we get amazing leave here so i've actually only got 2 wks left now at work :D:D, then gotta take all my annual leave before mat leave plus i've some bank holiday time owed from having alex so my actual mat leave isn't starting until 1st july but will be off from 9th may :D:D, then won't have to go back until 1st july next yr! its ridiculous really but i'm not complaining ;)

baby has finally reached the stage where a friend was sat next to me and i didn't point it out that baby was moving but she caught the movement out the corner of her eye and was like 'woah' :rofl:


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies so much!!! I'm resting today, still having contractions but not the 6 in an hour they said they worry about. Still about 3-4 an hour :-/ which worries me still. Anyways, I'm 30 weeks tomorrow and the dr still doesn't want to see me any sooner than my next appt in 2 weeks! I just hope I'm not dilating. I have a history of preterm labor with my first (being put on medication for it) and early dilation with both pregnancies starting about 32 weeks. Let's just hope she stays in there for at least 7 more weeks!


----------



## junemomma09

myra said:


> We've had a lot of great pics but the one of Connor and his Daddy is by far my favorite!! The one of Connor and I kangarooing is OH's fav...funny how that works ;)

Beautiful little prince Myra!! I bet you really enjoyed the cuddles :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

I am starting maternity leave on the 5 July, the day before LO is due, and taking 3 weeks annual leave before hand, so my last day in work will be the 13 June. Only 7 weeks to go! I have a few days holiday & BH holiday in the mix too, so only have 1 5 day week left. If I can build up enough flex, I might even be able to sneak in an extra day off. 

Hope everyone who is suffering from pcd & other ailments feels better soon :hugs:

Myra - So pleased to hear Conor is doing well, hope he keeps getting better and you can take him home soon :hugs:

junemomma09 - Good to hear your little one is staying put - Hope she stays there a few more weeks x x :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

pandaspot said:


> I am starting my maternity on 18th July but finish work on 21st June. Taking leave for 4 weeks :) can't wait! I am having 50 weeks off altogether. Then I am back in work for about a month or so and taking redundancy! So really this is the end of my work :) exciting!
> 
> We went for our 4d scan Saturday and 100% boy :) loved every second of it :) he has a big stomach, measuring nearly 6 days ahead. Should that be a concern?
> 
> I have terrible pgp had it since 13 weeks, drs, midwife, consultant couldn't care less and told me to get on with it basically. I have been in a lot of pain, unable to walk a lot of the time. It's eased a bit now, well since the baby has been head down, still a bit of pain but no where near as bad.


I wouldn't be concerned my LO is measuring a week and a half ahead and her legs measure two weeks ahead they aren't worried at all. Babies grow at different paces so he could very well even off :) lovely photo!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Myra what lovely photos of your little man. Glad he is doing well. He's so tiny and precious!


----------



## sue_88

Lovely to hear from you Myra. So so lovely to see you holding your sweet & strong baby boy - and looks like he's having a great convo with Daddy! :flower:


----------



## kaths101

Libbymum you definitely are not being a hypercondriac, it's so painful but so hard to explain. I try not to moan too much but I'm sure my OH thinks I'm just whinging again. Night time and early morning are definitely the worst! 

Junemomma, I hope your contractions are lessening. If you get worried ring the midwife, surely you shouldn't have that many contractions :wacko:, hope your little girl stays put for awhile yet.

Myra, your baby boy is beautiful, he is doing so well. All your pictures are gorgeous, what a stunning little boy. It's very strange to think our LOs are that size now. I hope he keeps getting stronger xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Thank you for the update, Myra! The pictures are so cute :D Connor is an amazing young man!

June, glad you are resting today! I hope the contractions go away!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies, DH read about it on Wikipedia and was quite concerned for me last night so hope that he will step up and do a bit more for me. This morning he lifted Libby up to change table and down again so I wouldn't have to strain. It was very sweet. He wants me to go pester the doctors/nurses whomever I can down at the hospital to get a proper diagnosis. Where do you get those support belts/girdles from? I have no idea as I have never seen them in the stores around here.
Myra your little Connor is so cute! It must be so hard to have to leave him in the hospital so long but at the same time knowing he has the best of care there in the nicu. My close friend had hers at 32 weeks and was in for about another month before they could take her home. She is now a teething 7month old, eating solid foods and trying to learn how to crawl. :)
No car today so am just taking it easy.


----------



## JJsmom

junemomma, hope your contractions ease soon!! Definitely ring the ER/Midwife should you worry about anything!

Myra, Connor is so handsome!!! He has so much hair!! Thank you for sharing the pics with us. He's so tiny and wonderful!

Unfortunately with the sucky leave we get in the US, I can't take leave until Coltyn is born. (Unless the doc signs me off). But I had to put on my paper that I wouldn't leave until July 4th, Coltyns due date. I have 2 weeks vacation but I have to use 3 days this weekend for my cousins wedding and my OH's graduation on Monday. The rest is being used for my wedding May 25th and the honeymoon there after. I do have STD that I qualify for. I thank my friend for telling me to sign up before we got pregnant because if I was pregnant prior to signing up then I wouldn't qualify. I can get up to 3 months on STD but that's only if the docs allow me to be signed off for however long. I am hoping I don't have to go back at all but that's not looking good. Daycare cost is so ridiculous that most of my pay will be going out to it so it seems useless to work. OH is still working on trying to get into the Marines and if that doesn't work out then he's applying for the police. He's been waiting 2 weeks to hear back from the recruiters on the fact that he has scars on his eardrums from when he had tubes in his ears as a child. They said they'd have an answer in a day or two but here we sit 2 weeks still waiting.


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, I got my maternity belt at Macy's. Though technically it is from Motherhood Maternity, they have a space there. Anyway, it was $18 so pretty inexpensive. It is modest enough to be worn under clothing though they did have another style that was much bulkier but looked to offer way more support. 

Here's the one I got: https://www.motherhood.com/mobile/Product.asp?Product_Id=973050113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32

And the other style: https://www.motherhood.com/mobile/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32

I really don't know if there are better options out there, mine works very well for me but again, no SPD (thank goodness)! Hope you find something that works for you :)


----------



## tlh97990

i wish we had better maternity leave here! i feel like employers and doctors here only care about you being physically healed from giving birth. they dont take into consideration the sleepless nights, the adjustments, the exhaustion, the separation anxiety. its hard going back after only 6 weeks!! luckily with my DD i went back 2-3 days a week at first and didnt go back full time until she was 3 months old. i might see if after my std is up i can go back part time to start!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I got on the phone and made an appointment to see a physiotherapist tomorrow afternoon. I hope it will be worthwhile as usually my pains are not as bad at that time of the day...oh well will go and hope to get some advice from the lady and maybe some useful tips.


----------



## junemomma09

Good morning ladies! Hope this day finds you all well. So I've been referred to the high risk OB, currently sitting in the waiting room for my appointment. I think they're going to do an ultrasound. Hopefully all is well with my baby girl Emma!!! I love you sweetheart and mommy and daddy cannot wait to meet you!!! 

On a happy note, I'm 30 weeks today! I can't believe how quickly my due date is approaching :)


----------



## junemomma09

Libbysmum said:


> I got on the phone and made an appointment to see a physiotherapist tomorrow afternoon. I hope it will be worthwhile as usually my pains are not as bad at that time of the day...oh well will go and hope to get some advice from the lady and maybe some useful tips.

Hope you're able to find some relief from the pain Hun xxx


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbysmum, how was your appointment? I hope they were able to figure out a way to help ease the pain :)

June, how was your appointment this morning? How is little Emma? I hope all is well!

I actually remembered to take my 30 week picture on time (yesterday) :haha:

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130429_215915_zps7d015bf2.jpg

How is everyone? I have one more final tomorrow morning and then I'm free for the summer! So excited to get lots of rest and cleaning done :) Though I am being very bad procrastinating at the moment :haha:

My husband and I have been exercising more lately. My iron pills are finally working better, I still have moments of dizziness but they are few and far between now. I am still so tired all the time but that is slowly getting better also. Anyway, we've been doing 30 Day Shred (I've been doing modified versions of the exercises), today is Day 5, and I am definitely feeling a difference in aches and pains that I had been having. My husband says he is feeling loads better too, so we are both very happy with the progress. We've also been walking a lot more, which I love!

In one week we will be heading to Vegas! I'm so excited, my grandparents have a pool and I'm dying to get in! I love swimming in general but I have a feeling being in the pool will be much more relaxing than usual this time around :haha:

Hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> Libbysmum, how was your appointment? I hope they were able to figure out a way to help ease the pain :)
> 
> June, how was your appointment this morning? How is little Emma? I hope all is well!
> 
> I actually remembered to take my 30 week picture on time (yesterday) :haha:
> 
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130429_215915_zps7d015bf2.jpg
> 
> How is everyone? I have one more final tomorrow morning and then I'm free for the summer! So excited to get lots of rest and cleaning done :) Though I am being very bad procrastinating at the moment :haha:
> 
> My husband and I have been exercising more lately. My iron pills are finally working better, I still have moments of dizziness but they are few and far between now. I am still so tired all the time but that is slowly getting better also. Anyway, we've been doing 30 Day Shred (I've been doing modified versions of the exercises), today is Day 5, and I am definitely feeling a difference in aches and pains that I had been having. My husband says he is feeling loads better too, so we are both very happy with the progress. We've also been walking a lot more, which I love!
> 
> In one week we will be heading to Vegas! I'm so excited, my grandparents have a pool and I'm dying to get in! I love swimming in general but I have a feeling being in the pool will be much more relaxing than usual this time around :haha:
> 
> Hope all is well with you ladies!

Hi breadsticks!! Lovely bump, I need to take a photo of my 30 week bump too!

Dr says Emma is formed perfectly :D her heart is perfect l, brain has no fluid around it, everything is wonderful with her! She's now 3 lbs 10 oz!!!! I've been seeing a cardiologist the past month due to issues I've been having. I had a repeat echocardiogram and the results are still showing a small pericardial effusion and mild tricuspid regurgitation. I wore a holter monitor for 24 hours about a week ago, and those results show I've had 7 extra beats, possible cardiac tamponade (have no clue what this is???) and mild tachycardia at time with the highest heart rate of 130 bpm. I also had a pulmonary function test which is suggestive of asthma. Honestly I'm glad I'm finally finding out what's going on with me as I've had health problems for a while now we just could never figure out why...but it's hard. I don't want to have health problems especially not with my heart. Though I always knew it was possible as cardiac disease runs in my family. Anyway, found out Emma is perfect and healthy, me not so much. I see my cardiologist tomorrow about the results, I just got the results today from the high risk OB because he needed to see them. He says he's not too concerned at the moment since she's growing so well and is healthy. I have to go back in four weeks for a repeat ultrasound to ensure she's growing adequately.


----------



## Miss Bellum

junemomma - Great news, so pleased little Emma is doing so well x x


----------



## Pink Flowers

sorry I have been asleep most of the last 2 days. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## sue_88

Glad everything is ok with Emma, & I hope your health is ok too.

Good luck breadsticks!!!! Last exam! Exciting, your trip also sounds great. Lovely bump too.

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today aches & pains all over my back & bump so not too happy. Just in bed now will be asleep soon hopefully ! Only 18 days left at work! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Heard back today from my repeat blood test yesterday. Platelets have dropped further. They were 165 at booking in, dropped to 109 at 28 weeks and were down at 96 yesterday :( Apparently the magic number is 100 and they won't let you have an epidural if your numbers are below 100. They're referring me to a hematologist ... something about steroids? From what I can tell platelets only live about 10 days so it's really only going to be super important near the end. 

ugh... heartburn!! I've taken the zantac two days now.. doesn't seem to be helping much. Guess I should go eat a banana.... and then make myself some spinach juice..... blurg.


----------



## junemomma09

BeccaMichelle said:


> Heard back today from my repeat blood test yesterday. Platelets have dropped further. They were 165 at booking in, dropped to 109 at 28 weeks and were down at 96 yesterday :( Apparently the magic number is 100 and they won't let you have an epidural if your numbers are below 100. They're referring me to a hematologist ... something about steroids? From what I can tell platelets only live about 10 days so it's really only going to be super important near the end.
> 
> ugh... heartburn!! I've taken the zantac two days now.. doesn't seem to be helping much. Guess I should go eat a banana.... and then make myself some spinach juice..... blurg.

A friend of mine had the same problem. Her platelets were low most of her pregnancy and once she was in the 3rd trimester they dropped to 45,000. So super low. They put her on steroids and hers eventually came up to 150,000. As long as they are 100,000 or higher you're good to go! Hope the steroids work for you!!


----------



## JJsmom

Becca, sorry your platlets are dropping further!! Hope they can get them bak up soon!!

junemomma, glad to hear Emma is doing well!! Hope your health will improve! 

Sue, get some rest! Hope your aches and pains ease up some! We are in the last leg of this!!! Not much longer to go!!

Libbysmum, how did your appt go today?

Wishing everyone pain and ache free days in this last trimester! I have m moments when I scrunch my nose up and everyone looks at me funny because Coltyn is rolling around and it hurts. Heck yesterday I swore up and down he was trying to take my belly button out!! Felt like it would explode at any moment! lol! Have a wonderful evening ladies!!


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> Becca, sorry your platlets are dropping further!! Hope they can get them bak up soon!!
> 
> junemomma, glad to hear Emma is doing well!! Hope your health will improve!
> 
> Sue, get some rest! Hope your aches and pains ease up some! We are in the last leg of this!!! Not much longer to go!!
> 
> Libbysmum, how did your appt go today?
> 
> Wishing everyone pain and ache free days in this last trimester! I have m moments when I scrunch my nose up and everyone looks at me funny because Coltyn is rolling around and it hurts. Heck yesterday I swore up and down he was trying to take my belly button out!! Felt like it would explode at any moment! lol! Have a wonderful evening ladies!!

I hear ya, Emma is doing summer saults in my belly, I swear! This last trimester is gonna be a doozy! Lol


----------



## Breadsticks

June, thanks! So glad Emma is well but I do hope your health gets better too! I hope your appointment with the cardiologist goes well tomorrow :)

Becca, I hope your platelet count rises soon! And that damn heartburn goes away!

Sue, thanks! We all need our rest days, hopefully your aches go are gone by morning :)

Pink, sounds like you needed rest! I hope everything is OK with you :)

Aisling doesn't push out/kick too much near my belly button, not that I can feel as strongly at least. But I do have an anterior placenta. Her favorite place to kick is my ribs on the right side...I'm afraid she's going to break them soon :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Got back from Physio...so glad I went it was really useful. I now have to do pelvic floor work 10 times before bed and wear a support belt as much as possible during the day. She also suggested massage around lower back and buttocks. I hope DH will help me out with that! She will see me again in 2 weeks. 
Becca Michelle a friend of mine said fresh pinapple juice is the only thing that helps her heartburn...worth mentioning? Gosh I hope your platelet levels rise again...mine went down heaps when I had Libby they were around 75 which is super low they wouldn't release me out of hospital til they got back up to 95...so annoying getting blood drawn but necessary. I hope you wont need a transfusion. I had to have two...it sucks big time cause you have to just lie there for hours and hours. Will be praying you want have to endure that!
So glad little Emma is progressing well and hope they have good news for the heart issues.
Hope you are ok Pink...is there a reason why you are so tired? Are they monitoring your blood for anemia? iron levels etc??


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup:Forgot to add my photo update!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks eeek.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JJsmom

Lovely bump libbysmum!!!! So glad they were able to give you some exercises to do to help you out!!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Exciting day today, finally got my braces off! Its so nice not having things stuck to the front of my teeth, and to have nice straight teeth! 

I can have Haribo again too! The orthodontist also gave me a bottle of champaign which was a nice surprise, even if I can't drink it yet. Will be something to look forward to in a few months :) 

Libbysmum cute bump pic. Glad the physio helped, hope you can get your husband to help with massages too x


----------



## caro103

cute bump libbysmum!

i've just got gaviscon on prescription...its obviously that time the babies are getting big and causing the heartburn!!

I actually managed to find a really cute little unisex outfit yesterday :D, got little elephants on the front. yay! baby has something to wear initially that's not pass me downs, nor sex specific. Didn't realise quite how hard it is to buy gender neutral clothes.

hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sorry to the ladies that are in pain. I too am having horrible pelvic pain. It was nowhere near this bad with dd. I'm guessing its more because baby is sitting head down and really low already. 

June glad your little girl is doing well

Libby lovely bump :)

I'm sure I forgot people but writing from my phone and don't remember exactly what everyone has said :dohh:

Been working on baby's room more today. I got the crib up and th clean bedding put on. Most of what's left is just washing and organizing clothes and things. I unpacked and sorted newborn and 0-3 month clothing and good lord do I have much more than I realized :haha: just workings on the room for a couple hours has absolutely exhausted me!


----------



## tlh97990

ive read everyones posts and dont remember anything ive read :haha:

DD has been driving me crazy with her teething. her last four teeth are coming in so she hasn't been sleeping well which leaves me up all night with her so i'm running on empty!!


----------



## JJsmom

31 week bump!!!
 



Attached Files:







image (3).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies, the support belt really helps Proud army wife maybe ask about it where you live...do they have physiotherapy? It cost me $25 money well spent!
JJ's gorgeous bump lady! Somedays I feel bigger than others...today I feel like my skin may explode if it stretches any more! DD just woke from her nap and wants cuddles so I can't talk long. Going to trial a family day care tomorrow with her to see if it is something we will do maybe one or two days a week so I can have special bonding time with the new baby when he comes. Saturday got a friends Daughters 3rd birthday princess dress up party! That is about all the news here.


----------



## tlh97990

I have a lady at work that is older so i think she means well but one day last week she was like "you look bigger today" i just kind of looked at her and was like "well i ate a big lunch" i just cant believe the things people say to pregnant women!!


----------



## junemomma09

I hear you!! I had a lady at work tell me "wow! You're huge!! Are you sure you're not having twins!?!" after I already said I was only having ONE! Some people just need not talk!


----------



## MissFox

I'm constantly being told my dates are wrong or there are 2 in there and that I'm huge. Stfu people!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm constantly being told the opposite that I am so tiny for how far along I am. I'm like oh really cause I feel like a whale and am measuring two weeks ahead!

Ppl just can't help but make comments I think it makes them feel important


----------



## abagailb14

Realized I haven't taken a bump pic since 24 wks so here's my 31 wk bump, posted a little late :) Loving all of your bumps!
 



Attached Files:







wk31.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## caro103

lovely bumps abagail and jj's mum!!

people always have opinions, i keep getting told by strangers i'm tiny, then my mum who's actually a midwife said to me today i'm much bigger this time than last time :dohh:, you can't win ;). In actual fact i was measuring bang on at my last appt!

we've house problems again, this time a blocked drain which means theres sewage over our drive :sick:


----------



## sue_88

Tonight was my first antenatal class :happydance:

I was nervous and got a little upset about having to go by myself but in the end it didn't matter. I was the only one there by myself, 6 couples but everyone so lovely!! I can't wait for next week !


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, people can be rude and insensitive when it comes to belly size. With this one I notice I am smaller as I don't have the horrible Odema which made me swell up I kept telling people it was fluid retention but they would ask me all the time if I was having two. This time when I say I only have 9 weeks to go I get "oh but you hardly even have a belly?" So glad it isn't too obvious to these idiots as I feel like a beached whale.
I have been told this one is AVERAGE...whatever that means. I mean surely there is a huge range of what is classed as average? Anyone know what the cut off is between a small baby/average/large? I have no idea...I just know Libby was large at almost 4kgs.


----------



## tlh97990

im just not the kind of person to ever comment on someone's weight or size so i find it hard to believe that others do! the lady that told me i was bigger also tells me i look adorable every day so i know she wasnt being mean or hateful she just doesnt have a filter!!


----------



## junemomma09

So today was a bit stressful. We have a local buy buy baby which is owned by bed bath and beyond, and it's a really nice store. DH and I liked it so much and they had such nice, well made baby furniture we decided to get our furniture from them. The babies r us is overpriced in our opinion as far as the furniture goes. So we picked a collection from Baby Appleseed. It's the Stratford collection in espresso. It was priced very reasonably and really nice set. MIL said she would buy the furniture as our baby gift which was amazing as we had so much to bu and DH won't be making the big bucks till the spring as he does t graduate till December. 
So anyway, she bought us the crib when I was about 25 weeks after prompting her, DH takes after her in the procrastination department. The crib was $249 and the dresser/changing table combo is $349, so she asked if it'd be ok if she bought the combo a few weeks later. After being assured by the employee in the furniture dept that the collection wouldn't be discontinued and we'd be able to get it I said ok thats fine. I'm not one to procrastinate And wait till the last minute to do things as I like to get things done and accomplished. So here I am almost 31 weeks pregnant, it's been quite a while since she bought the crib and still no combo. So I was on that side of town, I needed to get a gift card from there anyway so I decided to stop in to see if they had any in stock or due to be delivered. 
I sit down with the lady and as soon as she asked me what collection and I told her baby Appleseed, she got this "oh sh*t!" look on her face. She said "I'm so sorry but they have stopped production for now". I think I was so shocked I didnt know what to say. I think I actually said "what?!? Are you sure?" lol like she wouldn't know. 
So basically baby Appleseed was receiving too many requests and they couldn't keep up with them. So wednesday buy buy baby received a call from baby Appleseed, saying they were stopping production and all special orders until June. And that date wasn't guaranteed. So if we were to wait till June to order it would still take another 6-8 weeks to receive the items. I'm due July 9th!! That wasn't going to work :( so when I left the store frustrated that my husband likes to procrastinate and we have waited all this time to buy the furniture, I was getting so upset and worried my daughter would have no furniture. I ended up calling other buy buy baby stores within a decent driving radius from us (we live in Jacksonville), so I called the Augusta, GA location. They had the 5-drawer chest but not the combo unit. The manager got on the phone, he was so nice and helpful....and he told me he didn't want me stressing over the situation and took my name and number. He told me to give him like 10 min and he would try to find a store closer to me that might has both pieces. He called me back like 5 min later and there's a store in altamonte springs, FL (about 2 1/2 hours from us) and they have both pieces in the espresso color. They are currently holding them for me an have been so helpful! I would reccomend them to anyone just based on the customer service and quality of their products. Some of their things are even cheaper than babies r us. I priced them out to try to save as much as possible. Anyway, that's how my day was Lol


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry to hear of your rough day and phone around. It can be a very emotionally unsettling time. I find I react worse than I normally would when I am pregnant. I hope it all works out for the furniture like you have hoped. Procrastination sucks...I don't know who is worse me or my hubby! I think he is...lol I can usually make up my mind and then follow through. It took him well over 5 years to propose to me if that is saying something. 
Took DD to a little girls princess party which she had a great time they had bubbles and party whistles and a soccer ball/net etc to play with plus the playground at the park. She is currently napping covered in dirt from running around all morning. As soon as she wakes I think I will be giving her a good scrub in the bath. There was a coffee stand there giving away free coffee...I couldn't say no...so I had one but no I regret it as my heartburn has been bad since! :cry: But seriously FREE coffee...the good stuff not instant- proper coffee!:coffee::thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

Libbysmum said:


> So sorry to hear of your rough day and phone around. It can be a very emotionally unsettling time. I find I react worse than I normally would when I am pregnant. I hope it all works out for the furniture like you have hoped. Procrastination sucks...I don't know who is worse me or my hubby! I think he is...lol I can usually make up my mind and then follow through. It took him well over 5 years to propose to me if that is saying something.
> Took DD to a little girls princess party which she had a great time they had bubbles and party whistles and a soccer ball/net etc to play with plus the playground at the park. She is currently napping covered in dirt from running around all morning. As soon as she wakes I think I will be giving her a good scrub in the bath. There was a coffee stand there giving away free coffee...I couldn't say no...so I had one but no I regret it as my heartburn has been bad since! :cry: But seriously FREE coffee...the good stuff not instant- proper coffee!:coffee::thumbup:

Thanks Hun!! It started out stressful but fortunately ended better! :)

Free coffee is awesome! I finally gave in and got a Starbucks java chip frapp yesterday, it was decaf though. I miss my morning coffee.


----------



## junemomma09

So we're meeting with our doula today!!! I've never had a doula before so I'm very excited to have her there during the labor. I know DH and I will need the extra support. Plus next weekend we go to get the rest of our Emma's things!!!!! Finally going to set up her room! :) I can't wait!!


----------



## caro103

Glad the furniture fiasco was sorted!

we're getting there with our drains, just gave the guy unblocking them a cuppa and DH said he was spraying stuff through them and some was coming back up and he swears some went in his tea :sick: :rofl:

we're now waiting on new carpets for the baby's room, its killing me not being able to finish it!! the wardrobe is sat in pieces in my hall but no point putting it together until carpets are laid...argh!


----------



## tlh97990

so pregnancy brain has been kicking in full gear now... we were having family over today for a bbq for my birthday so i went to the store last night to get some stuff. i bought two gallons of milk as well and woke up this morning to no milk in the fridge..apparently i set the milk on the counter and assumed it would go in the fridge on its own but unfortunately it didnt :haha: had to send hubby out to get milk for our daughter this morning!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hopefully posting will resubscribe me! Hit the wrong button on my phone and unsubscribed... not been getting updates for a couple days!

Local baby store is having a closing down sale... I got yetitoy complete with ears and a saddle for $25. A shiny new Beco Gemini for $70! an Ubbi diaper pail for $40 and few other bits and bobs. Very exciting. LOL. I also bought some of their shelving for $10 to put up in the garage. Much more tidy out there now. 

I can really tell when I've forgotten the zantac as almost 24 hours exactly after I've taken it the heartburn starts back! It's nice not having to swig the maalox anymore but I can't say my belly is any better. Iron seems to be happy the opposite to normal effect. 

Seeing the hematologist monday afternoon. Still super freaked. I've always been against a c-section but now if they decide to do it, it would have to be under general and I wouldn't get to meet my baby for at least 3 hours. :( Hubby has strict orders not to let the baby out of his sight and I'll be putting it in my birth plan!

I think we've finally made the decision to not circumcise. We're both very happy but I am slightly worried about the reaction from the doctors. As my OB has already told us the AAP recommends it. I just COULD NOT find a good enough reason to do it. 


Hope you guys are all progressing well! I'll go and read back a bit later. :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> so pregnancy brain has been kicking in full gear now... we were having family over today for a bbq for my birthday so i went to the store last night to get some stuff. i bought two gallons of milk as well and woke up this morning to no milk in the fridge..apparently i set the milk on the counter and assumed it would go in the fridge on its own but unfortunately it didnt :haha: had to send hubby out to get milk for our daughter this morning!!!

LOL I've totally done that. Not with 2 gallons though. That must of been painful. We buy the organic stuff as well so I'd have been out almost $12.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hahaa baby brain! I keep blaming everyone for leaving the pantry door ajar...probably it is me and I just can't recall it! DH has this fixation this morning about making his own bagels. I am not keen on the idea cause I know how time consuming it is and would rather he spend his time off with me and our daughter. Does anyone elses hubby's get fixated on these kinds of hairbrain ideas? He has spent the entire morning (at least 2 hours) trying to youtube a recipe he is happy with. Meanwhile I have made everyone breakfast, got myself and DD dressed, done the dishes, a load of laundry and wiped down the kitchen benches and table...he's just sat on the lounge googling bagels. Quality family time? I think NOT!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> Hahaa baby brain! I keep blaming everyone for leaving the pantry door ajar...probably it is me and I just can't recall it! DH has this fixation this morning about making his own bagels. I am not keen on the idea cause I know how time consuming it is and would rather he spend his time off with me and our daughter. Does anyone elses hubby's get fixated on these kinds of hairbrain ideas? He has spent the entire morning (at least 2 hours) trying to youtube a recipe he is happy with. Meanwhile I have made everyone breakfast, got myself and DD dressed, done the dishes, a load of laundry and wiped down the kitchen benches and table...he's just sat on the lounge googling bagels. Quality family time? I think NOT!

All I can say is at least he's trying to learn a new skill right? My hubby has wasted countless hours on Assassins Creed and the like. (Granted he's behaving today ;) he watched the little one so I could go shopping alone and now he's out mowing, strimming and edging the lawn.) Not that he's that hard done by mind... the table is already set, fresh salad made and a homemade lasagne is bubbling in the oven. So as soon as he gets in he'll be well treated. :)


----------



## tlh97990

yeah it was a good 10 dollars down the drain..milk is not cheap..this afternoon i was cooking something with milk and almost left it out again luckily i saw it after 10 minutes so it wasnt spoiled yet..i think i just need to stay out of the fridge until july!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> yeah it was a good 10 dollars down the drain..milk is not cheap..this afternoon i was cooking something with milk and almost left it out again luckily i saw it after 10 minutes so it wasnt spoiled yet..i think i just need to stay out of the fridge until july!

The fridge/freezer and the oven seem to be what mess me up the most. Finding some really strange things in the fridge these days!


----------



## tlh97990

how's everyone doing on their baby purchases?? i just made my first purchase for this baby. I just ordered a swing that plugs in. My daughter had a cradle swing that only worked with batteries and she lived in it some days but we spent so much money on batteries for it i decided i wanted one to plug in for this baby. i found one i liked that is orignally $170 and today it was randomly on sale for $100 so i had to get it!!! Thats cheaper than we spent for the used one we got for DD!!


----------



## motherearth23

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hopefully posting will resubscribe me! Hit the wrong button on my phone and unsubscribed... not been getting updates for a couple days!
> 
> Local baby store is having a closing down sale... I got yetitoy complete with ears and a saddle for $25. A shiny new Beco Gemini for $70! an Ubbi diaper pail for $40 and few other bits and bobs. Very exciting. LOL. I also bought some of their shelving for $10 to put up in the garage. Much more tidy out there now.
> 
> I can really tell when I've forgotten the zantac as almost 24 hours exactly after I've taken it the heartburn starts back! It's nice not having to swig the maalox anymore but I can't say my belly is any better. Iron seems to be happy the opposite to normal effect.
> 
> Seeing the hematologist monday afternoon. Still super freaked. I've always been against a c-section but now if they decide to do it, it would have to be under general and I wouldn't get to meet my baby for at least 3 hours. :( Hubby has strict orders not to let the baby out of his sight and I'll be putting it in my birth plan!
> 
> I think we've finally made the decision to not circumcise. We're both very happy but I am slightly worried about the reaction from the doctors. As my OB has already told us the AAP recommends it. I just COULD NOT find a good enough reason to do it.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are all progressing well! I'll go and read back a bit later. :)

Fingers crossed for your hematologist appointment. Hopefully you can get away without the section, but I'm sure everything will be fine if it happens. Sound like your hubby will do a great job at keeping an eye on baby until you two get to meet :)

Don't worry about doctor's reaction to circumcision. It's one of those topics that everyone seems to have a strong opinion on (which makes sense since it's a really big deal). We aren't circ'ing either. The supposed health benefits are way too small, and mostly involve my son's future sex life which hopefully we will educate him to make good choices for. There are lots of risks too. My hubby is intact, and I think it's really unnatural to circ. I think it's my son's choice if he wants to be circ'ed, and I couldn't stand to put him through any amount of pain. Just make sure you, hubby, your pediatrician, and any caregivers are aware of proper care (ie never retracting the foreskin until your son does it on his own terms, in which case he will probably be old enough to wash himself).

I don't mean to impose on any other moms at all, since I know this is a touchy subject. And I definitely don't want to start an argument... :flower: but if you're having a son you should really research both sides to the circumcision decision. It's a really unpleasant experience and the benefits are so little compared to the pros of having a foreskin. Hopefully I'm not overstepping my boundaries! :hugs: I've just learned a lot researching my own decision, and feel like I'm become somewhat of an activist over the issue.


----------



## Libbysmum

The hospital where I go doesn't even do circumcisions but if a parent wants to have their son done they have a list of reputable clinics/doctors who will do it for you. DH and I have discussed it and still haven't come to a firm decision but are leaning towards getting it. At least looking into it further. We may both change our minds yet :p You are right though there are many opinions out there and it is really a hard decision and not one we are planning to make lightly.
About to put on a turkey roast for tonights dinner. DD was a cyclone menace today and finally passed out around 3pm which is really LATE for her to be napping! I think we are going to really feel it later tonight when she is bursting with energy and we are all ready for bed lol


----------



## sue_88

Hi everyone :flower: !

Well I took my mum for her surprise 4D scan yesterday of her beautiful Granddaughter! I'm just in awe at how much I love this little person already! She definitely a baby girl, saw those bits in 4D :haha: here she is, my beautiful Millie:

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/EF2E2C14-954A-4DB9-8010-7374BFC6FEAF-689-000001398283BEC4_zps3b998f52.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/5094DAAD-EF9A-4143-986E-27CFFCA5D6C4-689-000001399B3B95FB_zps567d1004.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/322B6417-486A-4CED-8746-3387035F2529-689-00000139A25D7BAB_zpsc5d79ff0.jpg

She was quite sleepy.....so sonographer tried to wake her up by jiggling her and poking her and she was NOT impressed.....look at this grump face!!!
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/E59A0920-CC31-4993-B7AF-8EB378E738C7-689-0000013993CFB625_zps51352324.jpg


HIGH FIVE EVERYONE!!
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/2678FCF8-5377-4ED2-A26A-9E65618A54BE-689-000001398B501E07_zps1d943915.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## alicecooper

aww sue what gorgeous pictures. She's so cute!

tlh - baby purchases. So far we have about 5 vests, maybe 3 sleepsuits, 1 cardigan, 1 hat, 1 pack of size 2 nappies, 2 packs of size 3 nappies, 3 packs of baby wipes, a changing mat, a travel system, a moses basket and stand, a baby swing, a rocker/bouncer, and a baby bath.
Also we have a couple of tiny (sample size) tubes of nappy rash cream, 1 sample size bottle of baby bath, and 2 tiny stuffed toys (a polar bear, and a cow). 

For me I've got about 2 packets of breastpads, and a couple of packets of maternity sanitary towels, and 1 pack of disposable knickers,

And we still have several baby blankets leftover from the other three kids up in the attic, and a travel cot.

Still to buy : some more clothes, moses basket sheets, nappy bags, more breastpads and maternity sanitary towels, and nursing bras.


In terms of circumcision, it's not commonplace in the UK. My husband and my 2 boys are not circed, and if this one is a boy he will not be circed either. I can't see the point of putting a baby through the pain tbh - none of my family have any problems with being uncirced.


----------



## tlh97990

we have more than enough clothes thankfully since this surprise pregnancy came really quick and we still have all DD's clothes

those of you in the U.S. have you seen the story about that Dr Kermitt Gosnel or something like that. He was the doctor performing late abortions and killing babies that were born alive during abortions gone wrong? everytime i see stories on this man i cry. i dont know if its because im extra hormonal but it makes me sick that there are people out there doing that to babies and worst of all there are mothers that allow it!!! (sorry i know abortion is a touchy subject)


----------



## junemomma09

Deep cleaning day to prepare for my little miss Emma!!!  hope everyone else is having a good weekend!


----------



## caro103

Sue, what amazing pics! she's gorgeous :)

we're similar on lack of baby buying things, but I intend to re-use most things from DS. I managed to get a cute gender neutral outfit the other day but otherwise this baby will be in DS's clothes until we find out boy/girl, mainly cos you just can't buy much that isn't pink or blue!

I've got the cleaning bug too, accept can't finish baby's room (so frustrating!!) cos we've got new carpets on order, so instead me and DH finally unpacked our garage from moving and its sooo neat and tidy now :rofl:, never in my life have I had such an organised garage!!


----------



## sue_88

I've bought everything now! Had to start from scratch obviously :D

Cot went up yesterday, with all her bedding in. It's soooo beautiful, I keep having a nosey at it.

Only thing outstanding now is her little baby bath! Then we're set! :D


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tlh97990 said:


> we have more than enough clothes thankfully since this surprise pregnancy came really quick and we still have all DD's clothes
> 
> those of you in the U.S. have you seen the story about that Dr Kermitt Gosnel or something like that. He was the doctor performing late abortions and killing babies that were born alive during abortions gone wrong? everytime i see stories on this man i cry. i dont know if its because im extra hormonal but it makes me sick that there are people out there doing that to babies and worst of all there are mothers that allow it!!! (sorry i know abortion is a touchy subject)


Every time I see the story it enrages me. Someone should do to him what he did to all those innocent babies!


Sue beautiful scan pics :) 

To the ladies talking about circumsion I think that was my biggest fear if baby was a boy was having to make that decision! Thankfully I'm blessed with a second little girl and haven't had to make that hard choice. I think I'm more a girls mom anyways I'm not 100%sure I'd know what to so with a boy :haha:


As for me just having a relaxing day with my dd. I finished baby's room and putting all of her things away a couple days ago which makes me feel 100x more relaxed and ready :) still have to pack out bags for the hospital but probably won't actually get around to that for a couple more week. Can't believe I'm basically 32 weeks already! It's def creeping up quickly. I was thinking about it yesterday and the thought hit me that really I could have a baby by the end of next month!


----------



## oneandtwo

haven't been on in forever!

love the sono pictures-cant remember who posted them but that grumpy 4d image is SO cute! 

as far as.circ'ing i wouldn't be too worried about the doctor, i let my husband know my stance but left the decision up to him. all three of our boys are cut and the two doctors that did the procecures, discouraged it, explained why its not necessary etc. i didn't know doctors were even trying to encourage it anymore?? 

my husband is now wanting baby girl to be born fathers day LOL. hes been gone just over a month, things are going quite smoothly, my youngest turned two yesterday and fully potty trained a bit ago!!

I've got everything for baby, bought the last of her diapers, and just ordered 16 custom bows that i cam attach to headbands...i will,post pictures of them when they arrive :) I'll be 32 weeks tomorrow, so excited
to be done...based off previous pregnancies i only have between 5 and 7 weeks left!! so crazy.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oneandtwo do you have any potty training tips? I've been trying to start with dd but she is a stubborn little thing :dohh:


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> Oneandtwo do you have any potty training tips? I've been trying to start with dd but she is a stubborn little thing :dohh:

ive done the same thing with all three, my two year ols took the longest, about a month.

we take them to the atore and let them pick big kid underwear and explain to them that they need to keep them dry and fo potty in the toilet now. then we dont ever use diapers again, the first couple days they pretty much pee on themselves all day. I take them to the bathroom every 15-20 minutes, tell them lets go potty! and have them sit there for a bit and see if they go (keeping them over hydrated really helps cause they pretty much pee consta/tly) wgen theg actually go i label the go (poop/pee) "yay you went pee/poop what a big kid!!" get all excited and clap for them give them five, then they get to flush the toilet! we also give rewards. with my most recent he got gummy bears, my older two got m&ms. one treat for pee two for poop. i taught my youngest the aigns potty, flush, all done, and clean and that helped a lot as he is not very verbal.

after a couple days you will stadt picking up on signs them grabbing themselves or dancing, gotta catch it and go "your body is telling you to go ptry,, lets go!" and take them. when theg do have an accident i never scolded them, jist said oops! we need to go potty in the toilet, lets go to the ptty and then change your clothes. after they sit on the toilet a bit, i have them bring their soiled clothes to the laundry and help them put clean clothes on. 

my first son was finished within a week, he was very ready and just stubborn/lazy as soon as he was held accountable for his messes (ie. i made him clean up his pee off the floor, and put his own clothes on) he immediately started telling me! my second son trained in a matter of days.

gotta stay ultra positive and watch them like hawks to watch their cues and help them recognize when they need to go. hope that helps!! and sorry for the typos im sure there are buckets of them!


----------



## oneandtwo

oh and you'll need LOTS of underwear! 2-3packs minimum at the beginning


----------



## caro103

oneandtwo, thanks hun! think we're going to wait until after baby is born for my DS, but interesting to hear stories of how it can be done! We just bought a toilet trainer seat and he LOVES it, hasn't actually pee/poo'ed yet but keeps wanting his trousers and nappy off to sit on it! first bit of interest he's actually shown :D


----------



## oneandtwo

caro103 said:


> oneandtwo, thanks hun! think we're going to wait until after baby is born for my DS, but interesting to hear stories of how it can be done! We just bought a toilet trainer seat and he LOVES it, hasn't actually pee/poo'ed yet but keeps wanting his trousers and nappy off to sit on it! first bit of interest he's actually shown :D

i was going back and forth between waiting or not, my son was similar he showed.interest in the potty seat, plus he was wanting his diaper changed as soon as it was soiled so i knew it was time. but i wanted him out of our bed too, lol. well getting him out of bed was proving too tiring for me with being pregnant and getting in and out of bed that much so decided to potry train instead, he was doing pretty good with his toddler bed, very well actually but he needed to lay with me in it for a while til he was ready to sleep, so the bending was too much! he'll go in his bed when i have the energy and no belly :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thank you! That helps a lot. We went and picked out big girl panties but I only got a pack of 10 guess I should go back and get some more :haha: 

What do you put on them for bed time? Pull ups?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

My husband is circ'ed but chose not to for this baby. I let him know my opinions gently but told him I'd let him make the final decision. After he made his decision not to I was a lot more vocal and he was surprised, but it's all good. I always thought it was just the done thing but then I lived in Britain for 10 years and learned that it's not! LOL Would definitely have been easier having a second girl! I definitely feel like a girls mom too... but I'm sure I'll figure it out. Not like a really have a choice! *laughs*

Haven't bought the co-sleeper or the diaper bag yet, but I think we're having a baby shower in June so I was trying to leave a few things for other people to get for us if they like. 

9 weeks left.. (or more like 11 if he's late like Jessa) can hardly believe it. 

Got the stupid nesting bug... :( which is annoying because I'm not a tidy person nor good at cleaning! :D Scrubbed the inside of the fridge top to bottom today. Hubby was confused... specially since the kitchen itself was a mess but I chose to clean the inside of the fridge. lol that's what nesting does to me... the strange desires... like to organize our closet... bizarre. 


POTTY TRAINING - we left a potty seat IN the living room and one in her room so she never had to leave the excitement of what was going on (which I hear is a big reason for accidents) We never pressured her at all, used a homemade sticker chart with categories for almost everything. Told us she had to go, going pee, pooping, going to the potty on her own etc etc. I can go look it out if you're interested. We went pants free in the house A LOT! Then slowly added in panties. LOTS and LOTS of praise. Whenever she sat on the potty and didn't go immediately, one of us would sit next to her and read potty books to her... sometimes this would last for ages especially before bed! We also let her choose her own panties at the store and made a big deal about them. It didn't take us very long at all and she's been dry all night ever since as well. If you have any questions feel free to ask, but really we waited till she showed interest (which was just about her second birthday) and followed her lead.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ProudArmyWife said:


> Thank you! That helps a lot. We went and picked out big girl panties but I only got a pack of 10 guess I should go back and get some more :haha:
> 
> What do you put on them for bed time? Pull ups?

Some people are against pullups because they say they confuse them, but we used them. Mostly because taking off a diaper after she went to bed 3 times and putting it back on was driving me crazy. Whenever she said she needed to get up to pee we always let her even if we KNEW it was going to be a false alarm. We didn't want to discourage her and obviously it would be just our luck to tell her no the one time she really needed to go. Patience really is key!!

10 might be okay depending on how often you do laundry. :D


----------



## oneandtwo

ProudArmyWife said:


> Thank you! That helps a lot. We went and picked out big girl panties but I only got a pack of 10 guess I should go back and get some more :haha:
> 
> What do you put on them for bed time? Pull ups?

underwear :) part of one of a requirement for my kiddos to be potty.trained is staying dry at night, or usually dry. he wakes me if he needs to use the bathroom! 

and ya i think we have about 20 pair of underwear, we do not go through that mich now but in the beginning it was a lot!


----------



## oneandtwo

i think we're kind.of different from.what ive talked.to with other mothers, bcause we always even.from.newborn age make them aware of their functions. when changing diapers talking about the poop and pee, allowing them.in.the bathroom with us, or with their siblings so its not this huge new thing all the sudden, by the time we transition to training they are well aware of what a potty is for and how to use it. we pretty mich encourage/feed the curiosity of the bathroom as the get older


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oneandtwo said:


> i think we're kind.of different from.what ive talked.to with other mothers, bcause we always even.from.newborn age make them aware of their functions. when changing diapers talking about the poop and pee, allowing them.in.the bathroom with us, or with their siblings so its not this huge new thing all the sudden, by the time we transition to training they are well aware of what a potty is for and how to use it.

Same with us. She had a tiny potty of her own before she could walk properly. LOL We just went with the flow, followed her lead. Let her see us in the bathroom etc. Just do what feels naturally, don't stress and it'll happen!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow! That's amazing that they are so aware. She follows me in the bathroom and I talk to her about it and tell her she has to tell mommy but she's just not into it. She prefers to play with the toilet paper :dohh: she has a potty chair of her own but wasn't interested so we got her the seat that just sits on the toilet and she will sit on it but she's more interested in me giving her a piece of toilet paper to "wipe" than anything else. :shrug:


----------



## oneandtwo

thats still showing an interest! she may jist not be quite ready, or just needs a little.push to get her going :) momma knows best.so if you think she's ready it wont hurt to try it out!


----------



## oneandtwo

we never did a potty chair, only a seat on the toilet. my youngest only used it for a couple weeks and now prefers to sit on the toilet as is


----------



## tlh97990

my daughter is 18 months and shes been showing interest but i dont think shes completely ready yet. she'll grab herself and run to the bathroom where her potty chair is but its always immediately after she goes in her diaper. i just tell her to let me know a little bit sooner next time and we can go in the potty. i still let her sit on it for a little bit afterwards so she'll hopefully make the connection but i know shes still young so i dont want to push it too hard yet


----------



## Libbysmum

Our 21 mth old use to pee/poop on the potty from about 8mths old and I found it much easier but has become lazy and or stubborn about using the potty now. She prefers to watch myself and DH on the big toilet so we got her a insert for the big toilet but she tends to just want to play with the paper and use the flush rather than pee or poop. If I get her to sit on it just after her nap she will usually go I think cause she is too tired still to act up. Every kid is different some are quicker at toileting than others. It is sometimes easier for them to realize they got to go in a cloth nappy or those toweling trainer pants cause they can feel the wetness.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi all :wave:

I've been silently following the fun - I can't believe Conner was born, wow, that is incredible! :thumbup: And Sue, your baby Millie is a little dream :baby: I am SO excited and impatient to meet my baby... I wish s/he was all baked and ready to come out now!

We just bought the car seat - crazy - it's so big, but we got a 3-in-1. We use our car so rarely (living on a small island). I got a bunch of diapers and used clothes, pretty much all free. My in-laws bought us a stroller, which was so nice of them! We need to still buy either a bassinet or a hammock, still haven't decided where we want baby to sleep so not sure. And I want to buy an Ergo too. 

Re - circumcision, we don't know baby's sex yet, but I really don't want to circumcise if we have a boy - unfortunately, DH isn't convinced. We know of several cases where boys and men had to get circumcised due to infections and health reasons, so he always goes to that, but in reality that is not the norm. We just (unfortunately) know a bunch of cases :wacko: But I'm not getting much support, and it's a touchy subject. All the men on his side and my side are cut so I've got a bit of a battle. I'm just gathering information and will broach the topic again :coffee:

I'm 31w today and feeling like a large-o. It just got SUPER warm and beautiful here in BC and so got some sun on the bump.

On another note - let me know if any of you have/have had this: I normally wake up at 2:40am and pee and baby gets busy and lay there for 1.5hrs then go back to sleep. But the last two mornings I have woken up at 1:30am and been SO worried about my baby. Initially it was because I didn't feel baby moving, but then at 2:40 started moving again and so that's not it. Movements during the day seem normal and I don't feel worried. But this morning I couldn't not get back to sleep and eventually started crying! This is not me, I haven't been a worrier at all this pregnancy. So I got up, had some food and tea and went outside and watched the sunrise (this is at 5:30am) then at 7 I went back to bed for 2hrs.
Soooo, is this normal pregnancy hormones and worries or should I be doing something about it? It's just a feeling that something is wrong with bubs, but not justified in anything. We'll see how tonight goes. If I wake up concerned again I might be making a call to Sully (my doc).


----------



## junemomma09

On the Discussion of circumcision, we chose not to circumcise our son (he will be 4 this month). I researched it online as I tend to do for every medical decision Im making Lol, and I didn't find a medical reason to do it. It's an unnecessary procedure. The fact that it may cause infection and problems later in life wasn't enough of a reason to do that. Most of the reasons I found that caused the infections etc were because the individual wasn't keeping it clean. If DS decides to do it on his own later in life then I'm leaving that decision to him. 

With potty training, we slowly introduced it to him. I wanted to take a much more relaxed approach with him because I was much more aggressive with DD9 when she was the same age and she was deterred from it. We just introduced a potty chair in the bathroom and let him explore it when he was close to two years old. I let him decide when he was ready. When he started showing interest in wearing underwear, I took h shopping to pick out his own. I tried to involve him as much as possible. Anyway, taking a relaxed approach and involving him as much as I could seemed to work. He'll be four on the 19th and is fully potty trained during the day. He does still wear pull ups at night because he doesn't always wake up dry. Some nights he sleeps so heavy he doesn't wake up to pee. But he's starting to get to wear he has more dry nights than wet. He's so proud of himself when he wakes up dry. We always made a big deal about him doing well and he's always loved it but we never scolded him for an accident as that doesnt encourage him to do well. Making him feel bad for an accident would only deter him from trying because he wouldn't want to disappoint us. So we avoided that approach.


----------



## tlh97990

During my first pregnancy I never had "regular movements" where i could determine what time of day she would move. i think they say you are supposed to feel 10 kicks in 2 hours or something like that if you are laying still. if you are stressed about movements it never hurts to call the dr just to ease your mind!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I agree ^^ my LO doesn't seem to have a regular schedule either. She tends to move a lot all day long but is pretty quiet at night however if I wake worried about her all I really gotta do is poke her and she'll give me a good kick/roll :haha: 

If you are worried though it never hurts to call that's what doctors and medical personnel are there for :flower:

And thanks to all the ladies for their potty training advice and experience :thumbup: I'm hoping we can get it going with dd soon but I don't think I'm going to push it to hard.


----------



## Breadsticks

Wow, what a weekend! Sorry, this will be sorta long :wacko:

Friday afternoon I decided to rest up a bit, so I went upstairs to cuddle with the pets and watch some Netflix. I dozed off and woke up to the smell of paint thinner. I was home alone and we live in a townhome so I was pretty confused...but I did know that our neighbors had just moved out and maintenance was ripping out carpets and fixing up the place.

Anyway, I went downstairs because I was convinced they MUST have gone into the wrong townhome lol, I mean it really smelled that strongly upstairs. Downstairs was wayyyy worse. It literally smelled like someone dumped a minimum of ten gallons of paint thinner in our living room. Having asthma, of course I started wheezing and nearly threw up from the smell.

I went upstairs into Aisling's room, her room does not have a shared wall with our neighbors so it didn't smell as bad. I brought the cats up with me and opened a window and called my husband. He was at work and thankfully his boss let him leave right away (he only had about an hour left anyway) because I was feeling very woozy and sick and just couldn't think straight. When he got home he set up fans everywhere, opened all the windows, etc, and called our leasing office. 

They ended up sending out maintenance but since there was nothing they could really do they put us up in one of their furnished apartments on site. It was nice but I am not used to having people above us so the noise kept me up all weekend and I got less than four hours of sleep Friday and Saturday night. 

Yesterday the fumes were finally completely gone so we were able to come home :) We spent a majority of the day cleaning since that was the plan for Saturday. We are leaving for vacation tomorrow so we are behind on packing from being basically banished from our home most of the weekend. But I'll get the packing done today while he is at work so we can relax tonight.

I am just so exhausted and it was such a hassle right before leaving for vacation to have to pack on the fly to get out of the fumes. My husband was amazing through it all, kept his cool like usual and just made the best of a crappy situation.

I'm so excited vacation starts tomorrow! I know we will have so much fun :happydance: But I will miss my furbabies. My friend will be coming by several times a day to check in on them, feed them, etc. They love her so I know they will be well taken care of. 

I can't wait till Friday also, we'll be having our 3D/4D ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

i just got home from the hospital.. i was having nausea and diarrhea and sharp pains in my stomach..apparently i just have some bug thats going around so i got 2 bags of IV fluids..however the pain in my stomach is caused from my ligaments stretching too far on one side. i've been put on modified bedrest. basically i have to stay off my feet as much as possible and take it easy..luckily i'm not on my feet hardly at all at work so i can keep going to work for now. i don't qualify for benefits until July 1st so i'm hoping to make it until then at least without going on strict bedrest or into labor or anything..8 more weeks of work though!!!!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: tlh, thankful you don't have a strenuous job at least! fx'ed you make it until july 1st!

breadsticks that sounds horrid. Have a lovely holiday!

I'd say anyone worried about LO should call, better a wasted call than miss something that could have been picked up/prevented!

i'm soooo tired tonight. I kinda stupidly had some bd last night and so was up late and then DH just rolled over and ignored alex this morning when he woke up. I was soooo mad! He's normally pretty good but totally failed this morning! then Alex was driving me nuts being all whingy etc while I was trying to shower, so I sent him out the bathroom. Well, when I opened the shower, the door clean fell off its hinges, crashed over and split the solid wood toilet seat in half :shock:...thank god I was in a mood with Alex...he'd have prob been within its fall if I'd let him stay!


----------



## Libbysmum

Sorry about your illness Th...I hope you feel better soon! Carol omg how frightful! I did that with the oven door the other day and the whole outer edge popped off...I was freaking out but thankful that Libby wasn't anywhere in the kitchen at the time. I told our real estate agent about it and have heard nothing back about repairs. It bothers me as we pay rent on time and it isn't fair that we have stuff falling apart. DH is home today so maybe he can have a word with them as they sure haven't listened to me. Maybe from a man it will come to some resolve?
DD has been pestering me all morning about doing "painting" I really don't have the energy! My buttocks feels so much pressure lately even with my support belt.


----------



## junemomma09

Sorry if TMI, but has anyone else started having a lot of bowel movements? Like I'm going a lot and I'm just like, how is there THAT much in there?


----------



## alannadee

Hey everyone, I've not posted much recently but I've been trying to keep up to date. 
Can't believe I'm 31 weeks, never thought I'd get this far at all! Had appointment with midwife today and she is pleased with him. He is head down now not side on like last time. My iron is ok but a little on low side, she said to eat iron rich foods. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> Sorry if TMI, but has anyone else started having a lot of bowel movements? Like I'm going a lot and I'm just like, how is there THAT much in there?

me! i am usually not one that goes very often especially towards the end of pregnancy but i have been going quite a bit here in the last week. I actually woke up in the middle of the night last night because I had to go :dohh:
Talk about freaking me out though cause thats how my labor with DD started!



alannadee said:


> Hey everyone, I've not posted much recently but I've been trying to keep up to date.
> Can't believe I'm 31 weeks, never thought I'd get this far at all! Had appointment with midwife today and she is pleased with him. He is head down now not side on like last time. My iron is ok but a little on low side, she said to eat iron rich foods. Any suggestions?

red meats such as hamburger, steak etc are very iron rich and green vegetables (prefeably not canned)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope everyone's doing well. 

Had my 31 week check up date - everything was fine which is good. Always good to hear the hb. Also gave me a good excuse to get out of work early and have a non-alcoholic drink in a beer garden with Anon. 

Breadsticks - What an awful way to start your vacation! Hope all fumes have gone & you have a great vacation x x

tlh97990 - Hope you feel better soon x 

caro103 - close call! Glad Alex was OK. Hope you are feeling less tired today. 

Libbysmum - Hope you get the oven door sorted soon. 

alannadee - Good to hear all was well at your appointment. I think green leafy vegetables are supposed to be good for iron?


----------



## caro103

my poor baby has D&V :(, DH stayed home with him today so I can hopefully get work done as its my last day tomorrow! :), just hoping we don't catch it now and he's on the mend!

Glad all the checkups are going well! we're really on the final count down now with most people having less than 10wks until edd!! 

libbysmum, its def scary when stuff like that happens, i hope they fix your oven soon! I guess although it costs us to get stuff fixed, at least with not renting we can just get the people out to get it fixed, not rely on chasing others, good luck! xx


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone i stayed home again today because i was so uncomfortable. i went and got a maternity support belt. those of you that have them were they uncomfortable at first?? i'm not sure if its just something that i have to get used to or if i'm wearing it wrong...

also, i found a new daycare for my daughter today i took her this afternoon to look at it and she didnt want to leave..i think because i made her leave the boy she was flirting with :haha:


----------



## motherearth23

alannadee said:


> Hey everyone, I've not posted much recently but I've been trying to keep up to date.
> Can't believe I'm 31 weeks, never thought I'd get this far at all! Had appointment with midwife today and she is pleased with him. He is head down now not side on like last time. My iron is ok but a little on low side, she said to eat iron rich foods. Any suggestions?

Egg yolks are good for low iron, I have it too right now. I was surprised since I take a prenatal with iron in it. 

I can copy/paste a list I found on the internet that I have on my fridge:

Very good sources of heme iron, with 3.5 milligrams or more per serving, include:

3 ounces of beef or chicken liver
3 ounces of clams, mollusks, or mussels
3 ounces of oysters
Good sources of heme iron, with 2.1 milligrams or more per serving, include:

3 ounces of cooked beef
3 ounces of canned sardines, canned in oil
3 ounces of cooked turkey
Other sources of heme iron, with 0.7 milligrams or more per serving, include:

3 ounces of chicken
3 ounces of halibut, haddock, perch, salmon, or tuna
3 ounces of ham
3 ounces of veal
Iron in plant foods such as lentils, beans, and spinach is nonheme iron. This is the form of iron added to iron-enriched and iron-fortified foods. Our bodies are less efficient at absorbing nonheme iron, but most dietary iron is nonheme iron.

Very good sources of nonheme iron, with 3.5 milligrams or more per serving, include:

Breakfast cereals enriched with iron
One cup of cooked beans
One-half cup of tofu
1 ounce of pumpkin, sesame, or squash seeds
Good sources of nonheme iron, with 2.1 milligrams or more per serving, include:

One-half cup of canned lima beans, red kidney beans, chickpeas, or split peas
One cup of dried apricots
One medium baked potato
One medium stalk of broccoli
One cup of cooked enriched egg noodles
One-fourth cup of wheat germ
Other sources of nonheme iron, with 0.7 milligrams or more, include:

1 ounce of peanuts, pecans, walnuts, pistachios, roasted almonds, roasted cashews, or sunflower seeds
One-half cup of dried seedless raisins, peaches, or prunes
One cup of spinach
One medium green pepper
One cup of pasta
One slice of bread, pumpernickel bagel, or bran muffin
One cup of rice

Sorry for the huge amount of space this post must take up :haha:


----------



## floatingbaby

junemomma09 said:


> Sorry if TMI, but has anyone else started having a lot of bowel movements? Like I'm going a lot and I'm just like, how is there THAT much in there?

I ask myself the same question! 

I recently (last 5-7 days) started going super often. I've always been regular and anytime I've had stuckies during this preg I just go for an intense walk and it comes right out :sick: :haha: but in the last little while I ave been having frequent BMs... 3 today! Lately 3 before noon, and not tiny amounts either, so I'm like, "where is this all coming from?!"

I did mention it to my doc at 30w3 while I was there for my appt. and she had me give 3 samples (such hell) but I haven't heard anything back yet. Initially I was concerned it was a 'clearing out' of sorts, but it's way too early for that - must just be new hormones... :shrug:


----------



## Vankiwi

:hi: Floating - nice to see someone else from BC here :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:

Can my EDD be changed it got moved forward and forgot to say. It should be 6th July rather than the 10th. 

Caro :hugs:
So glad it's your last day tho :thumbup:

How is everyone?

Xxx


----------



## abagailb14

My due date also got moved to June 30, have a feeling she will still be a July baby though as my ds went to 41 wks :)


----------



## junemomma09

floatingbaby said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if TMI, but has anyone else started having a lot of bowel movements? Like I'm going a lot and I'm just like, how is there THAT much in there?
> 
> I ask myself the same question!
> 
> I recently (last 5-7 days) started going super often. I've always been regular and anytime I've had stuckies during this preg I just go for an intense walk and it comes right out :sick: :haha: but in the last little while I ave been having frequent BMs... 3 today! Lately 3 before noon, and not tiny amounts either, so I'm like, "where is this all coming from?!"
> 
> I did mention it to my doc at 30w3 while I was there for my appt. and she had me give 3 samples (such hell) but I haven't heard anything back yet. Initially I was concerned it was a 'clearing out' of sorts, but it's way too early for that - must just be new hormones... :shrug:Click to expand...

I also was wondering the same thing, if it was the clearing out because the same thing happened before I went into labor with DS3. I can't remember if my plug came before or after the clearing though. But yes I have to agree it's far too early for that to start happening.


----------



## junemomma09

My 31 week appointment is today! :) can't believe how quickly this is going. Though it's seemed to slow down quite a bit. Probably because I haven't been working quite as much. 

We are getting Emma's furniture, bedding and all her necessities she needs this weekend :) I'm so excited to get her room all ready and start packing out hospital bags. I just signed up for the labor and delivery tour at our hospital which I'm excited about. I'm also hoping I can get one of the last two spots for the sibling class for our youngest. My DD9 got to do the sibling class when she was 6 and she really enjoyed it. So I'm hoping we can snag one of the spots for DS3. It costs $15, but I'm broke till Friday so I'm praying it's still available otherwise he won't be able to do it :(


----------



## Breadsticks

We landed safely (and early!) in Vegas last night :happydance: It is three hours earlier here because of the time change so we're up fairly early lol. The flight was surprisingly not that bad, we had one layover and it was long enough that we could sit down at a nice restaurant and eat while we waited to board our next flight. I thought being pregnant would have made flying miserable but it really wasn't. Though Aisling did NOT know what to think when we took off :haha: She was wiggling and kicking all silly. 

My mom is flying in tomorrow night :D She is really excited to see my big belly, we haven't seen her since Christmas. I send her weekly pictures but she wants to feel kicks. :) And of course, the ultrasound Friday!! 

I hope you ladies are well! Will update more later :)


----------



## sue_88

I managed to unsubscribe AGAIN!! :dohh: I think it's being on my iPhone that does it. :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok, have been away on business yesterday and today so super tired so will do a proper catch up nearer the weekend.

Only 14 days to go at work :happydance: I can't wait - glad I don't have to stay as I would be killing my boss!!

Xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is doing well x 

caro103 - hope your little one is better soon x

tlh97990 - Good to hear you found a new day care centre. Hope you feel better soon x

wantingagirl - snap! My LO is due on 6 July too. 

sue_88 - Hope your boss isn't giving you too much grief. Must be good to be in the home stretch, not long to go! I can't wait to start leave but have over a month to go yet.


----------



## caro103

LO has stopped puking fx'ed but still got diarrhea :(, hopefully he's on the mend now though! 

I had my last day at work today :D:D, whoop whoop! not back until 1st july 2014...really not bad ;) xx


----------



## misshastings

So jealous of everyone finishing work already! I finish next Friday and i am so ready to be done now :) x


----------



## sue_88

What are peoples plans for Maternity leave?

I will have 5 weeks off (if she's on time!) before she's due and I am getting a little nervous that I will get bored!!

I will be going to Baby and Bump group on Tuesday afternoon, but other than that I don't have any plans (or friends really to see).

Planning on going for a walk each day....a short one :) 

But other than that............Im stumped for things to do.....whilst attempting NOT to spend money.


----------



## caro103

well its a bit different for me this time as got LO to keep me very occupied and on the 2 days he does nursery i've got decorating etc to do, or maybe even rest :shock:

but last time by the end of pregnancy you're generally feeling pretty tired. I did get a little bored at times, but pottered round the house, did lots of nesting, went for walks or out with my mum. and more often than not had a nap in the afternoon! enjoy the peace Sue before LO arrives ;) xx


----------



## sue_88

Spent 15 mins in the breech tilt position & 15 mins bouncing on the ball. I will turn this baby!!!

Think I'll go to my mum & dads for a week when my leave starts then just relax and enjoy my walks for the remaining weeks!


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue_88 said:


> What are peoples plans for Maternity leave?
> 
> I will have 5 weeks off (if she's on time!) before she's due and I am getting a little nervous that I will get bored!!
> 
> I will be going to Baby and Bump group on Tuesday afternoon, but other than that I don't have any plans (or friends really to see).
> 
> Planning on going for a walk each day....a short one :)
> 
> But other than that............Im stumped for things to do.....whilst attempting NOT to spend money.

I will hopefully have 3 weeks before LO - I am keeping my fingers crossed that the builders will have finished in our house. Seems to be likely that I will be spending a lot of time cleaning & sorting out the house. 

I am also hoping to have some chill out time, catching up on my reading, and watching some series on netflix. I also want to keep up with my swimming which is free at the local council pool - is there anything like this in your area?


----------



## counting

30 weeks down, 10 to go. Starting to get anxious to meet my son and get everything ready. We have everything for the nursery but it is actually being stored right now and we haven't put anything together yet- I suppose I better get started! I have been practicing how to use my stretchy wrap with a doll- I'm actually pretty good at it now!

Hope all you other ladies and babies are doing well.

Also- is anyone here really obsessed/curious about what their baby is going to look like and what their personality is going to be like? I spend so much of every day now thinking about who the little person inside of me is.


----------



## JJsmom

Had my 32 week check up today!! Had the ultrasound and they said baby is measuring right on and weighs 4 lbs. I did the non stress test (NST) and found out I have to go back every week from here on out to do both of these over and over again!! I thought they told me every other week which makes me wonder if they aren't telling me something. My blood pressure is the lowest it's been since I've ever known which is 122/80 and urine is negative. So I don't know why I have to go back every week. I know I had high blood pressure with DS1 which is why they say they are doing the NST's but every week? They are showing I've gained a total of 10 lbs so far. So I'm still keeping on a good track! Hoping I don't gain too much more! This past weekend we went to my cousin's wedding and ate all kinds of good food! That I think caused me to have more weight gain this week. So I'm going to get back to my walking at breaks and eating better (at least until my wedding in 2 1/2 weeks!!!). 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## tlh97990

my last day of work should be july 1st if all goes well. i'll have about 3 weeks off before baby comes if she doesnt come early!! i'm just hoping i can survive until then!! i'm so uncomfortable and this support band isn't helping much


----------



## JessinChi

3 weeks of work left- then off for the summer (I'm a teacher!) can't come too soon!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*motherearth23* - just keep in mind which of those foods are big no-nos for pregnancy, like any liver! :) Another good thing to remember is that calcium blocks the absorption of iron.. so even if your cereal has iron in it.. if you're pouring milk all over that sucker it's not going to do you much good. One of the reasons your prenatal will have EITHER a lot of calcium or iron, but not high amounts of both. 

*Sue* - it's definitely the phone. The button is just to easy to accidentally tap!
*
caro103*- ooh congrats on the last day! Hope the LO feels much better soon so you can feel proper celebratory. :)

*JJsmom* - they must be worried about the blood pressure. My weekly checks don't start until 36 weeks.

Good news!! Got my results back from the hematologist on Monday. My platelets are back up to 122!! (they'd gone all the way down to 96 which excludes me from having an epidural.) I know they only live about 10 days or so, so this isn't the end of it. I have to stay on top of things for the rest of the pregnancy, but honestly I think all the vitamins, spinach, citrus and berries I've been consuming over the past week or so have actually helped! So excited that I can have some control over it, even though the doctor told me there was nothing I could do. He shrugged his shoulders and said, "pray?" I'll definitely pray but I'm sure the spinach won't hurt. lol


----------



## junemomma09

BeccaMichelle said:


> *motherearth23* - just keep in mind which of those foods are big no-nos for pregnancy, like any liver! :) Another good thing to remember is that calcium blocks the absorption of iron.. so even if your cereal has iron in it.. if you're pouring milk all over that sucker it's not going to do you much good. One of the reasons your prenatal will have EITHER a lot of calcium or iron, but not high amounts of both.
> 
> *Sue* - it's definitely the phone. The button is just to easy to accidentally tap!
> *
> caro103*- ooh congrats on the last day! Hope the LO feels much better soon so you can feel proper celebratory. :)
> 
> *JJsmom* - they must be worried about the blood pressure. My weekly checks don't start until 36 weeks.
> 
> Good news!! Got my results back from the hematologist on Monday. My platelets are back up to 122!! (they'd gone all the way down to 96 which excludes me from having an epidural.) I know they only live about 10 days or so, so this isn't the end of it. I have to stay on top of things for the rest of the pregnancy, but honestly I think all the vitamins, spinach, citrus and berries I've been consuming over the past week or so have actually helped! So excited that I can have some control over it, even though the doctor told me there was nothing I could do. He shrugged his shoulders and said, "pray?" I'll definitely pray but I'm sure the spinach won't hurt. lol

Ask about prednisone. My good friend had to take it for 3 weeks prior to giving birth to her son about 11 weeks ago and it raised her platelets high enough to have an epidural. I posted about it in response to your post but you may have not seen it. I'm surprised your dr told you there was nothing they could do. Especially since according to her dr, they typically try the steroid route with patients who have low platelets. Just keep up the good work and pray it keeps working.


----------



## pandaspot

Hope everyone is doing good. I have to share this with you what some woman said to me Sunday! 

We were on the way to watch a football match at wembley stadium so everyone was drinking apart from me and oh. This woman and her partner sat by me, my oh was at the back of bus chatting.

Now she is normally okish I don't know her too well and she started off with " what on earth has happened" pointing at her and my belly. I laughed that off. She already knew I was pregnant. Fast forward 10 mins and more alchol for her, and I am minding my own business. She says" your having a girl are you" I said "no it's a boy" she said "are you sure " I said "yes, three scans confirmed, plus got photos of bits if you want to see" she said " well I am surprised, boys are normally nice and neat, girls mess up your body and you put on weight everywhere. You know all over your hips, arse, stomach, face , everywhere" I sat there thinking my god your rude! But ignored, she them proceeded with"are you sure that's a boy?!" I said " yes, I will show you scan photo" showed her the scan photo of bits, she just had a confused look on her face saying " I can't make anything out" I thought then she is drunk I will just show her a 4d face photo. So got a pic up, she went " oh my god! What an ugly baby!" I said " thanks, that's really nice!" I put away phone, and turned away to read. She sat there saying " it was an ugly picture, (just remembered this bit!), it does look like you, same eyes and nose" 

What a rude cow! 

I told oh, he was livid!!

I told him to leave it till she is sober and her oh. 

She did attempt to sit by us again but oh told her to get lost. This woman is in her mid 40's so should know better!


----------



## caro103

OMG panda....that's way more than rude :shock:, surprised you didn't hit her!

yay becca, glad your platelets came back up!

i've dug out all my old baby clothes today and put them in a heap by the washing machine (its on atm), so aim is to actually get those washed :D


----------



## junemomma09

Sorry you had to deal with that panda...that is awful! Some people are more rude than I thought.


----------



## pandaspot

I was quite shocked tbh, we will be having words next time we see her. But then I don't know whether she deserves any of my time.


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh my gosh panda that's awful!

Yay to due date buddy! I so know I will be induced tho guarantee everyone will go earlier than me :haha:

My 32 week appointment is on Monday need to find someone to watch the kids tho as can be a nightmare at hosp let's hope she's gone head down was breech at last appt. 

I'm absolutely knackered today been up since about 5.30am so hot last night and couldn't get back to sleep. Went to mother and toddlers then played out in the garden with the kids. 

I've been on maternity since beginning of April but flys by as have 3 kids already. I just fill it up with housework, mother and toddlers and walks going to the park etc

Xxx


----------



## junemomma09

I think nesting has started  I swept the kitchen, swept the garage, washed my car (which wasn't very easy and my back was killing me afterward), I still have to clean the kitchen but gotta take hubby lunch first!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*junemomma09* - Thanks! They did mention steroids... but he said he would only go done that route if they were 50 or lower. He'd prefer I just had a natural birth.

*pandaspot* - oh my, drunk with no filter!!! It's so annoying that some people just use the excuse of drinking to be rude. See, personally... ultrasound pics freak me out. I even thought my own gorgeous one looked a bit freaky in her scans, but that doesn't mean I'd ever say it to someone else!! Sorry you had to endure such a waste of human space.


----------



## oneandtwo

had my 32 wk today, scheduled what could be my last ob appt as I'll be nearly 36wks at my next and i delivered my last in the 37th week! assuming they dont freak out about me delivering early, that is! im officially stresses beyond belief with the thought of not only delivering without my husband, but without my kids as well. they can come as soon as shes born but wont allow before hand...just in case something goes wrong, nice of them to decide for you what is appropriate for your own chikdren *sarcasm* oh how i wish i could do homebirth!! *sigh*

im also forseeing issues with my mil...not looking forward to that, but its to be expected, shes been awful every time weve had a,baby.
i had mentioned bows before, here they are...she is shipping them today, im pretty excited!
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/photo_zps1fe9a0f9.jpg

panda, that girl sounds like a troll, holy cow!! i cant believe someone would say all that, drunk or not.


----------



## alicecooper

panda omg that is horrendous what that woman said! I can't believe anybody could be _that_ level of rude!


----------



## alicecooper

33 weeks today (pic is from yesterday)


----------



## abagailb14

Wow, what a bump alice! Love it, you look great :)


----------



## tlh97990

i cant believe someone said that to you panda i would be so mad!!!

i also think ultrasound pics look kinda freaky i would never tell anyone their baby looks ugly because i dont think you can really tell but thats me personally! even if a baby is ugly thats when you keep your mouth shut i cant believe people!!!


----------



## JJsmom

panda, that's absolutely horrid!! She needs to learn to keep her mouth shut drunk or not!

alice, love the bump!!! 

oneandtwo, beautiful bows!

junemomma, I sure hope that nesting kicks in soon for me!!! with my wedding coming up I am sure family will be stopping by my house so I HAVE to get it spotless!! LOL! glad you got a lot done!! Hopefully not much left and you'll not have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks JJ!! Though I overdid it a bit, I'm gonna have to do smaller things spread out through the day, which is hard because once I get started I don't like to stop because I just see something else that needs cleaning or organized.

Alice what a cute bump!! 

I have my maternity photo session next week on the 18th!! I'm so excited!! We'be never been able to do them in the past so I'm really excited about doing them.


----------



## floatingbaby

Panda - ewwww that woman is horrid! Sorry you had to hear that garbage :hugs:

Vankiwi - :wave: From you're name I'm guessing you are in Vancity? I moved from Van about four years ago and now live on a remote island north of Nanaimo and north of Quadra Island. We have no roads or stores (or even ppl really :haha: ) so we will be moving to Sechelt in June for the summer and baby :happydance: I can't wait!

I am jealous of early mat leave ladies! I would love to go now. My work is heating up now (running a resort) and there is so much work. I could work 80hrs a week and still have more to do! But I'm taking it slow and trying not to go over 40hrs/week. We'll see how that turns out next week when 50+ guests show up :dohh: 
I'll be taking leave about 3w before DD and I'm pumped! We'll be moving to be around my family and it's going to be wonderful <3 This baby seriously has good timing :thumbup:


----------



## Vankiwi

Floating - yep I'm in Burnaby! Lived here for coming up 4 years, originally from New Zealand. Ive only been to Vancouver Island and Salt Spring! We've always talked about going to the Sunshine Coast but haven't made it yet!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies :wave: 
Had my 32 week check up today and midwife said I will be having another ultrasound at 37 weeks to check baby's size because I am measuring 35 weeks so 3 weeks ahead. Other than that everything was normal :)


----------



## tlh97990

oh wow 3 weeks ahead is a big difference!! maybe your LO will be coming earlier than expected


----------



## oneandtwo

heres my 32wk bump(+4days)
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/945125_10151438422277945_698961567_n_zps0bbb0bc1.jpg

wow 3 weeks ahead! maybe fluid? or was that the baby's actual measurements?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tlh that would be nice cause I'm really uncomfortable already :haha:

Oneandtwo that was just my fundal height measurement. We had an elective ultrasound at 30 weeks and baby was actually measuring almost 2 weeks ahead so not really sure. My midwife just said we would do one around 37 weeks to get an idea on how big she is. At 30 weeks she was estimated to be 2oz shy of 4lbs. So we will see. At the moment I'm not to concerned about her being huge but I suppose we shall see :)


----------



## tlh97990

i know what you mean about being uncomfortable! I'm so uncomfortable already and i don't remember being like this with my first until the last month. i wish i could start maternity leave now but with me just starting at the company i'm at i don't qualify for short term disability until july 1st which means july 1st is my last day! it still seems so far away!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Bad day today :-( the federal government decided to hold my hubby's student loan money. Seeing how we basically live off that money he gets every semester, this really puts us in a bind. He's the fourth person according to his school this has happened to for this semester. It's quite frustrating because we have so many bills we owe and we now have to put off buying Emma's things cuz we're broke. Seeing how I'm already on maternity leave for medical reasons and hubby can only work one day a week, we aren't bringing in much at the moment. I get child support every two weeks but only $126 (for DD). We are totally screwed and need this money ASAP! I have no clue why this happened and I wish the government would release his money like they're suppose to! If we owed them money, they'd be harping on us like crazy! 
Hubby is going to keep in contact with the school daily for updates. The school said they wouldn't be able to start looking into it until Monday :-( 
I cried so much when he told me because we're now financially strapped till this money is disbursed to him. I started getting chest pain, so I took a nap! I was just drained.


----------



## sue_88

Oh June how awful, I wonder why they are holding his money! Like you say they'd be jumping on your back if it was the other way round.

Try not to get too worked up this weekend if Monday is the earliest they can look into, rest up/relax & see what happens when the week begins xx


----------



## JJsmom

June, try to stay calm. I know it's really hard, but it's better for baby if you do. From someone who has been dependent on school funds before, I know how hard it is when they dont come in like planned. Hope they release them for you soon so you dont have to continually be stressed out. :hug:


----------



## sue_88

Had an appointment this morning with midwife....baby is still breech!! :( Hope she turns soon.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: june, I hope things all work out asap :(

sue, she's still plenty of time! try spinning babies website so ideas on getting her to turn :)

proudarmy...she might come early!

afm DS has finally stopped with the D&V...was a yucky week! he's now got a super sore bum though as he must have gone in the night last night :dohh:, all wk we avoided that happening then once he's better it gets super sore :(

otherwise not much to report, still plugging on with the diy :), baby's mural has officially started :D xx


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you JJ and sue! I started practicing my hypnobirthing last night and used the rainbow CD (the cd's name for the tranquil music I will use during labor) and it really relaxed me. I'm suppose to practice it everyday to prepare for labor so I can attempt an all natural birth. But it's also helped with my stress. Amazing how those things work. 

I hate having to rely on student loans and the government to make it in life, but like hubby has told me we only have about 7 more months of this life. After doing this for 5 years, I'm looking forward to a better life for us and our babies :) its something we've only ever dreamed of and will be like a dream once it happens. I think I will cry with joy and happiness to have such a weight lifted. Then I'm suppose to graduate next April as an RN. Only a little longer to go!


----------



## junemomma09

caro103 said:


> :hugs: june, I hope things all work out asap :(
> 
> sue, she's still plenty of time! try spinning babies website so ideas on getting her to turn :)
> 
> proudarmy...she might come early!
> 
> afm DS has finally stopped with the D&V...was a yucky week! he's now got a super sore bum though as he must have gone in the night last night :dohh:, all wk we avoided that happening then once he's better it gets super sore :(
> 
> otherwise not much to report, still plugging on with the diy :), baby's mural has officially started :D xx

Thank you Hun! :hugs:


----------



## Breadsticks

June, you and your family are in our prayers! I agree with others, try to relax and enjoy the weekend. I hope you get some answers from the university Monday!

ProudArmyWife, how lovely if you can have your baby girl a little early! I can imagine you are uncomfortable with her measuring so far ahead. She just wants to hurry up and grow so she can meet her family :)

Just a quick update, we had our ultrasound yesterday. Little Aisling was asleep but was moving her mouth like crazy! She stuck her tongue out a few times too lol. They only gave us one picture because they want us to come in for a rescan, since we're on vacation we are going in on Monday. :)

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130510_151707_zps599a9dff.jpg

I'm hoping we get better ones, the umbilical cord was in the way so that is what distorted the pictures. But even if we don't, it was such a fun experience and with an anterior placenta I wasn't expecting great pictures anyway :haha: 

Well, we are about to head out for some shopping, food, etc :D

I hope you are all having a great weekend! Any big plans for Mother's Day?


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you breadsticks!! I appreciate the prayers 

Lovely scan photo Hun!! Those 4D scans are amazing!!


----------



## sue_88

Breadsticks: Great photo - and a rescan too! Enjoy - did your mum like it? Cute about the tongue! Little Millie slept through hers too! :)


----------



## Breadsticks

She loved it! She got all teary-eyed hearing her heartbeat lol. She is a little sad that she can't make the rescan (she flies out tomorrow) but we will be visiting out by her next weekend too so we will bring her DVD and pictures to her then.


----------



## tlh97990

we finally agreed a name.. Her name will be Charlotte Louise (louise was hubby's maternal grandmas name) i'm so happy we finally have a name!! this one will be named after someone on his side since our first daughter's middle name is my grandpa's last name!!


----------



## sue_88

Aww beautiful tlh. Sounds a lovely name, and goes really well with Madelyn


----------



## JJsmom

June, that is so great you're almost done with school!!!! 

My soon to be DH graduated this past Monday, and was sworn into the Marines on Tuesday! I got a garter that is our keepsake that is camo with the Marine seal on it. LOL! Cant wait for him to see it!!! He had his first competition with other Marine recruit schools today. His school won! He thought he was only going to be gone 2 hours but was gone from 7 am until 5:15 pm!!! I was out shopping so I stopped by his truck to say hi as I've barely seen him this week and he was covered from head to toe in mud!! He gave me quick kisses then headed off to his bachelor party. He's having it 2 weeks early since his brother is too young to drink, they are doing a bonfire at his parents house. 

I myself have about another year and a half or so to graduate with my Bachelor's in Accounting. I took 2 semesters off or else I'd only have a year left! I couldnt plan a wedding and do school work at the same time. It's been nice to have time off but I start back up on July 1st....right before Coltyn is due!!!


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> June, that is so great you're almost done with school!!!!
> 
> My soon to be DH graduated this past Monday, and was sworn into the Marines on Tuesday! I got a garter that is our keepsake that is camo with the Marine seal on it. LOL! Cant wait for him to see it!!! He had his first competition with other Marine recruit schools today. His school won! He thought he was only going to be gone 2 hours but was gone from 7 am until 5:15 pm!!! I was out shopping so I stopped by his truck to say hi as I've barely seen him this week and he was covered from head to toe in mud!! He gave me quick kisses then headed off to his bachelor party. He's having it 2 weeks early since his brother is too young to drink, they are doing a bonfire at his parents house.
> 
> I myself have about another year and a half or so to graduate with my Bachelor's in Accounting. I took 2 semesters off or else I'd only have a year left! I couldnt plan a wedding and do school work at the same time. It's been nice to have time off but I start back up on July 1st....right before Coltyn is due!!!

Wow! That's awesome! It must be hard to be away from him for such long hours. My hubby is currently doing his 2nd of 3 internships and is gone from 7am-4pm 2 days a week and 9am-6pm 3 days a week. You must be so proud of him. 
My hubby graduates with his doctorate in physical therapy on December 13th! He's been working toward this degree for 5 years, and we've struggled the whole time. But it's finally within view!!
That's awesome you'll be finishing soon enough as well! I was suppose to graduate this past April but I failed one of my nursing classes by 1%!! I was so upset! And I'm now on medical leave till September, after Emma is born. I will go back this fall to retake the class I didn't pass then will be in my last semester next spring and graduate next April as long as everything goes according to plan. It's a long rough road but it'll be worth it!


----------



## junemomma09

Happy Mothers Day ladies!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

June, yes I am very proud of him! He is a great man and I'm glad he can finally start seeing it in himself. He's had low self esteem from his mother and I can only tell him so much how proud I am of him. He's finally seeing it himself and he's becoming the man he's meant to be. 

Happy Mother's Day to each and every one of you!!!! I hope you all have fabulous days!! I know some men don't see it that you are a mom yet, but you are even if they don't believe it since your LO isn't here yet! You became a mom the moment you became pregnant and you are all blessed to have that LO!! I can't believe we are all heading towards the end of our pregnancies and will soon be meeting our boys and girls!!!


----------



## caro103

happy mothers day ladies whose mothers day it is today!!

we've had a rough rough day :(, one tantrum after another...sooo not good! hope this phase passes before the new baby arrives!

I have a mountain of tiny baby clothes next to me to be ironed...not feeling the motivation atm esp as DH has football on tv :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

I wonder how our Mummy Myra is getting on with sweet baby Connor?! Hope they are doing well :)

I'm watching the BAFTA's now, about to climb into bed with a hot chocolate. Mmm.

Happy Mothers Day, and Happy Mommy to be Day... to those celebrating today! :flower:
SO don't want to go to work tomorrow :dohh: only 4 day week....then 4 day weekend! Sure I can power on through!

X


----------



## MissFox

I've been reading but not posting much. Wanted to say Happy Mother's Day!!! :flower:


----------



## Breadsticks

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!


----------



## misshastings

Finally made it to my last week of work before 3 weeks holiday... then starting maternity leave! Can't believe it's actually here! My beautiful baby girl is so nearly here now!!!

I'm so excited :) xxx


----------



## JJsmom

I work this full week, then 2 days next week. I'll be off for the next week and a half and go back on June 3rd. Not sure when my little man will be coming exactly and depends on how they like the BPP (just found out this is a biophysical profile) and the NST. And hopefully my blood pressure doesn't go up! It's going to be such a stress filled week trying to make sure all last minute preparations are done for my wedding in a week from this Saturday!!! I won't be around for a while after next Tuesday as my mom will be in town and we'll be busting butt to get everything done!


----------



## tlh97990

thats so exciting i have 6 weeks left of work still unfortunately im ready to be done!!!


----------



## sue_88

12 days left for me.....well 11 after this one! Bring it on! I finish on the 31st with some holiday in between. Can't wait!!!

My poor little bunny had his dental operation I was so worried just waiting for the phone call that he was awake which he is! So very happy picking him up later for big cuddles xx


----------



## MissFox

Tlh- I feel you! I'm so ready to be done! I qualify noe but my Dr seems less than interested in writing me off work. And now I've had this muscle in my bump like RLP but it won't go away. I get stuck on the floor or in bed and I can't sleep because of it. It hired so much every time I move that I have to be awake toss and turn


----------



## tlh97990

I had my 30 week appt today and was really hoping my doctor could give me some kind of information or ways to help with all the pelvic pressure and pain i've been feeling. Unfortunately he said 2nd pregnancies are usually much more uncomfortable than first because your muscles and ligaments are less tight than before..also with me only having my daughter 18 months ago doesn't help. so yay for being in pain for another 10 weeks!! i'm thinking when i stop working it'll be a little better but i can only take off 2 or 3 weeks before my due date which still seems far away!!

on another note today was my first day doing my new job. not sure if i mentioned before but i was promoted at the job i started 2 months ago already. it came with a pretty hefty raise so i didn't care what i'd be doing honestly :haha: but i actually loved it today! my day went by so much faster because i was actually busy it was great!! i'm thinking maybe 6 weeks will go by quicker now..


----------



## Breadsticks

Tlh, promoted already! :happydance: Congratulations!

We had our rescan this afternoon. Aisling still did not want to cooperate! She had her arm up the entire time, hand covering her face most of the time :haha: I will post pictures when we get home, our flight leaves at 1:45AM so it's going to be a long night! I look forward to when we arrive home so I can snuggle my furbabies, though I'm not quite ready to go home yet!


----------



## donna noble

tlh im so glad this new job is working out so well for you!


----------



## Libbysmum

Do hope everyone is well...been having issues with laptop...it needs a new motherboard.
Been restless with back pain in the night and period like pain especially on right side. Am wondering if this is bra ton his or something with my spd? Quite painful and comes and goes...each pain seems about 20 seconds long?


----------



## Libbysmum

Forgotten to mention at my appointment I was measuring 2 weeks behind And baby had a rapid heart beat...has anyone else had this? I
Wonder if I been drinking too much coffee?


----------



## oneandtwo

libbysmum-keep an eye on that period pain. the only time I've experienced that cramping was the start of labor. ive already been contracting for 15wks now, its an all day thing, and even with my belly being sore from it, i still dont get the period cramping. 

if baby is measuring behind, its possible that is why his heart is faster? how fast was it, are they not concerned? i think a rapid hr can be as sign of distress, no?

geez i sound awful! dont mean to be negative, i always get parNoid about that kinda stuff, I'd definitely keep an eye on it all. and if it concerns YOU tell your ob so that they can ease your mind.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I seem to have picked up a bug and had a poorly tummy on Sunday. Thought I was better on Monday so went out to meet my friend (who is also pregnant) for brunch, and managed to faint on the pavement! Gave us both a bit of fright so I am taking it easy at home today to make sure I have got over the bug. 

Off to our second NCT class tonight so should be good. First one was on Saturday and was very good. Got some good hints/tips and everyone seems to be very nice. 

sue_88 - Poor bunny! Hope he has well recovered now. 
Miss Fox - sorry to hear you are having problems sleeping, hope it gets better. 
tlh97990 - sorry to hear about your pelvic pressure, hope it eases soon. Great to hear that the new job is going well. Promoted already, good going :) 
Breadsticks - Shame Aisling did not want to co-operate with the scan, hope you still got some good pics. Have a safe trip home. 
Libbysmum - hope the back pain gets better soon. Hopefully nothing to worry about with LO, I'm sure the doctor would say if there was a problem.


----------



## junemomma09

32 weeks today :)


----------



## MissFox

I get the period type cramps and have been having braxton hicks since 14 weeks. They're something I have to breath through sometimes now. 
I also think they give a 2 week leeway on measurements because if baby is a few days behind on a growth spurt it could make up that two weeks with a growth spurt. But I would definitely call and ask them to explain to you more about it if you are concerned. Remember to listen to your body!
Congrats on the promotion tlh 
Miss bellum hope you're feeling g better!!!

I've pulled my round ligament. They said it takes 6-10 days to get better but I'm likely going to pull it repeatedly until the end of pregnancy. They are also talking about writing me off work. Woohoo!! Mostly since I can't afford to take time off without pay. I'm excited! Early maternity leave!!


----------



## JJsmom

MissFox, that would be great!! Early maternity leave is always a good thing!

Miss Bellum, Hope you feel better soon! Fainting would definitely give me a fright as well!! Take it easy and rest up!!

libbysmum, take it easy so you don't over due it! I've heard like MissFox said that they do give the leeway of around 2 weeks for the baby in either direction. Just watch the period type pains as my provider always asks me about pains and I've heard period pains are definitely a sign of labor. If anything, they can always check you out!

Breadsticks, Sorry Aisling didn't want to cooperate again!! She's just being shy and doesn't want you to see her until after she is born! 

tlh, congrats on the promotion!!! How exciting!!!! You must be doing a wonderful job to be promoted! And to think...you were so under-appreciated at your last job!! At least now you know you have a great place of employment!!

As for me, I spoke with our Aflac representative today and he told me how to go get the forms I need filled out for my short term disability. It really stinks when work won't pay the maternity leave and you just have to take the time off with no pay!! I'm thankful my friend told me to get the Aflac or else I'd be up a creek without a paddle! I have my weekly appt on Thursday so we get to see Coltyn again and do the NST. I have to say, I really don't like doing the NST every week. It's going to put me to sleep again and I have to push the button every time I feel him move, and then on top of that I have to go to work afterwards! Listening to his heartbeat is nice but for 20 mins I'm ready to pass out!! LOL!

We are on count down until the wedding!! 11 days at this time and I'll be dancing at my reception!! EEKKK!! It is just around the corner! My brother and sister will be coming into town in 6 days and my mom will be here in 7 days! It's going to be so great seeing all my family again!! It's been far too long since I've seen my siblings and my nephews!! I'd say....2 or 3 years. (pregnancy brain don't let me count high enough) LOL!! My sis is pregnant too and I'm hoping we find out while she's here that she's having a girl! I really hope so! Everyone in my family has 2 boys, then they get pregnant with the 3rd and it's a girl. So I'm hoping it's the same for her and me! LOL!


----------



## tlh97990

ive had the period like cramping as well. i asked my doctor about it yesterday and about the pressure. he said with second pregnancies its common..i;m sure if it was a concern theyd tell you!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies I am taking it easy . Had my 2nd physio appointment. Omg she massaged something and I could barely walk to the car after it. Must have really needed it. DH has Friday off  hooray, we are going to the coast for the day.


----------



## wantingagirl

Alice lovely big bump.

Had my 32 week appt baby's turned and head down but not engaged yet.

Lovely scan pic & fab name choice.

What you all think of my little girls name. 

Here's my last bump pic last week will be doing another tomorrow

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh I've caught a cold lucky me! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## caro103

feel better soon proud army!!

jjs...enjoy the last few days before you're a married lady :D

libbysmum, enjoy tomorrow with your DH off!

lovely bump Shona :)

afm...not much to report really! babies room is getting there, think we're off to try and hand the curtain pole and blind (for about the 5th time) in a sec, as now put a wooden batten up, so fx'ed that'll hold them, as the wall just crumpled!! 

xx


----------



## july2013

Haven't really posted much here, but i'm on bed rest, and looks like i'll be taking it easy. So plenty of time to post! How is everybody?


----------



## JJsmom

Have my weekly appt tomorrow. Will see how it goes! I told OH earlier that I feel like as soon as I get back from my honeymoon that the doc office going to write me off. I really don't want that as I feel that even when I go on leave that the person doing my work will screw so much up! I've already had so many emails and phone calls about stuff being wrong. I don't know what else to do to get the girl to understand what she's supposed to be doing. My manager asked me to get her caught up this week so as of when we left today her desk is empty. I will be gone from next Wednesday on through the entire following week and know when I come back her desk will be piled up and I'll be the one who has to deal with it because the girl just doesn't care about it and wants everyone else to help. It's funny because I work in billing, I taught her my job, and yet she can't seem to keep up yet Monday and Tuesday this week I keyed 80 bills in the system each day and she managed a whopping 12 and 20. it's stressing me out thinking it wont get done. Sorry for the rant! I just dont' want to come back to a mess so I guess I'm just hoping my doc will write me off! LOL!


----------



## motherearth23

Phew, I am exhausted this week! Last weekend, hubby and family&friends helped pack up our entire apartment and move us 2 hours away for a new job hubby just got! I felt really bad that I couldn't help move, but at the same time I knew I needed to take it easy because of how sore my belly muscles have been lately. 
Had to transfer to a new midwife, and I actually like her a ton more than my old one! The only bummer is that they don't accept insurance since they are a smaller practice, and the fees add up to about 5000 which we don't currently have after moving and putting a deposit on the new apartment, :( But they are okay with setting up a payment plan for now. 
Then today we found an apartment (we have been staying with a family friend, boxes and all since Sunday)!! Signed a lease, moved in, and I am in love with it. We really lucked out. High ceilings, skylight in master bedroom, tons of kitchen storage, and a cute second bedroom/office. And we are right downtown within 1 mile walking distance to hubby's new job. We are thrilled.
As far as pregnancy, I am actually quite uncomfortable lately. My belly muscles ache and twinge all the time, which I'm sure is just round ligament pain... but it is awful!! I can't carry anything heavier than a purse or my cat without feeling pains. And the skin is terribly itchy, even though I slather vitamin E oil on it daily. Samson is definitely having a growth spurt. Reaching for things, like in cabinets above the stove is becoming difficult because of the muscle pains. Feels like they are ripping!! Told my new midwife about it, and she decided it's best if I see her every week until the birth just to make sure the pains don't get a lot worse or turn out to be anything serious. 
Other than that, I love being heavily pregnant! Strangers smile and hold doors for me, I even got to use the employee restroom at my bank today after the lady saw my belly. ;) Ahh the perks of being pregnant. And good thing she did let me use it because I was on the verge of hiding in the shrubbery out front and squatting!! Anyone else's bladder not let them know it's full until it's about to burst?? It's very inconvenient.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hahaahad to laugh...some stalls are so small I start to empathize with fat people while I am pregnant. I am baking cheese scrolls as the weather here is getting so cold. I dread the thought of sitting in the night of winter trying to breastfeed!
Anyone heard from Myra lately? Or Eve?


----------



## oneandtwo

i was wondering about eve, doesn't seem like she's been on for ages?


----------



## JJsmom

I was wondering about both Myra and Eve myself! I hope they both are still doing well!

Motherearth, that's funny! I enjoy the perks as well! Thankfully not everyone is putting their hands on my belly but my coworkers are and luckily it isn't bothering me anymore since I've got so much bigger! My bladder is about the same as yours. I don't think I have to go and then I think Coltyn moves around on it and I have to run! If I don't run I'll end up with it all over me! 

Doc appt today! Hopefully I didn't gain more weight this week! LOL! Going to weigh myself at the house first and see what their scale says compared to mine.


----------



## Xxenssial

Yay 32 weeks now - only 5 weeks and 5 days till this bubba is born.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hi guys! Just checking in :) I've been following along but haven't said much recently. 

I'm still getting the daily dizzy spells but my blood pressure is good and I'm on iron pills so they're not worried. Platelets came back up to 122! (I think I mentioned that earlier though) so now it's just a matter of trying to keep them up for the next 7 weeks so I can have an epidural, or at least the option of one! (I seriously don't want to be put under general for a c-section)

Our new sofa arrived today. It's not AS awesome as the last one... the seats are nearly as deep... but they all recline electric rather than manual so I guess it has it's perks... just need to get to used to it. Must admit, having an electric recline is sooo much easier to get out of pregnant than a normal one. LOL

I feel like 7 weeks is forever away and I'm not even fussed that we don't have anything prepped for the baby... and then 10 minutes later I'm all... "another baby? in 7 weeks?! AHH!"


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 


jjsmom - Glad the Aflac rep was able to help you out. Your wedding is coming round so fast! Sorry to hear about your work situation, that sounds really sucky. Hope you can get the doc to write you off so you don't have to deal with it for long. 

wantingagirl - cute bump pic x Is your little girl's name Erin Mae? I think it is very pretty. 

Proudarmywife - Hope you get over your cold quickly x x

caro103 - Sounds like your baby's room is going well. 

july 2013 - Hope nothing serious has put you on bed rest 

motherearth23 - Sounds like a busy weekend, not surprised you are feeling tired! Hope you are settling into your new apartment. 

libbysmum - it seems a bit odd to think of it getting cold over there, when we are just approaching our summer! Not really expecting any heat waves though. 

beccamichelle. - Glad you are doing well. New sofa sounds great. I can't believe its only 7 weeks till our LO are due! We are not ready yet either - still keeping our fingers crossed we can finish all our renovations so we don't bring LO back to a building site!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

oh my gosh guys... just got home from a playdate at a friend's. Jessica's best buddy to be exact... it did NOT go well! The other little girl cut Jessica's hair and her ear!! My hormones are all over the place. Jessica hasn't even had her first haircut yet and we had no intentions to cut it!! I didn't want to cry infront of the other mum or infront of Jessie (because that would just make her feel worse) but oh my gosh it was soooo hard holding it together. I could barely see straight and was shaking. There was just hair everywhere..... 

Honestly it could have been worse... she has a fringe now... and there's only one patchy type spot, but I still want to cry every time I look at her. We waited sooo long for her hair to grow in... it was still super short just last year. :( 

Ridiculously I'm almost glad the other little girl cut her ear because it finally made Jessie cry and we went in to check on them. I can't bear to think how much would have been cut otherwise. The little girl went into her mom's bathroom, opened a drawer and found her tiny eyebrow scissors at the back of the drawer. Apparently she thought Jessica's hair was in her face and could fix that. *deep breath* Jessica was pretty much in shock over the whole thing. We've have a long conversation now about how even though someone else wants to do something, if she doesn't want it she can yell at them, say no and run away. (I think she was worried she'd make Avery mad if she said no, and she's always looked up to her as Avery is 6 months older than she is.) 

Okay I'll stop emotionally venting... it's just she's my baby girl... she's healthy and the ear didn't need anything serious like stitches so I need to just suck it up... it could be way worse. Hair grows back. *sigh* I'm pretty sure I'll bawl after hubby gets home and we put J to bed.


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Becca! I would freak if my kid came home with an unexpected haircut! I have only ever trimmed her bangs and mostly just tie it up with hairties to keep it out of her face. I would have found that hard to hold myself together too! I was upset with Dh this morning as he wanted to go to a work organized breakfast but he left the screen door open and his hot cup of coffee sitting where L can easily reach it. I was in the kitchen and didn't even realize it was in her reach! He is usually pretty safety conscience so I was surprised. Thankfully I found it when I did! 
he is currently in a head strong mind of wearing the new baby clothes...I have told her they are not hers but she refuses to listen. Crazy little moppet!


----------



## tlh97990

JJsmom said:


> Have my weekly appt tomorrow. Will see how it goes! I told OH earlier that I feel like as soon as I get back from my honeymoon that the doc office going to write me off. I really don't want that as I feel that even when I go on leave that the person doing my work will screw so much up! I've already had so many emails and phone calls about stuff being wrong. I don't know what else to do to get the girl to understand what she's supposed to be doing. My manager asked me to get her caught up this week so as of when we left today her desk is empty. I will be gone from next Wednesday on through the entire following week and know when I come back her desk will be piled up and I'll be the one who has to deal with it because the girl just doesn't care about it and wants everyone else to help. It's funny because I work in billing, I taught her my job, and yet she can't seem to keep up yet Monday and Tuesday this week I keyed 80 bills in the system each day and she managed a whopping 12 and 20. it's stressing me out thinking it wont get done. Sorry for the rant! I just dont' want to come back to a mess so I guess I'm just hoping my doc will write me off! LOL!

I know how you feel! i am so ready (physically) to go on maternity leave..but im dreading what i'm going to come back to when i get back. they just hired a new girl that is starting Monday to fill in for me while i'm on maternity leave so im hoping she is a good worker and doesn't screw everything up! I like things the way i do them and i hate leaving stuff for other people to do but i know i have to!



BeccaMichelle said:


> oh my gosh guys... just got home from a playdate at a friend's. Jessica's best buddy to be exact... it did NOT go well! The other little girl cut Jessica's hair and her ear!! My hormones are all over the place. Jessica hasn't even had her first haircut yet and we had no intentions to cut it!! I didn't want to cry infront of the other mum or infront of Jessie (because that would just make her feel worse) but oh my gosh it was soooo hard holding it together. I could barely see straight and was shaking. There was just hair everywhere.....
> 
> Honestly it could have been worse... she has a fringe now... and there's only one patchy type spot, but I still want to cry every time I look at her. We waited sooo long for her hair to grow in... it was still super short just last year. :(
> 
> Ridiculously I'm almost glad the other little girl cut her ear because it finally made Jessie cry and we went in to check on them. I can't bear to think how much would have been cut otherwise. The little girl went into her mom's bathroom, opened a drawer and found her tiny eyebrow scissors at the back of the drawer. Apparently she thought Jessica's hair was in her face and could fix that. *deep breath* Jessica was pretty much in shock over the whole thing. We've have a long conversation now about how even though someone else wants to do something, if she doesn't want it she can yell at them, say no and run away. (I think she was worried she'd make Avery mad if she said no, and she's always looked up to her as Avery is 6 months older than she is.)
> 
> Okay I'll stop emotionally venting... it's just she's my baby girl... she's healthy and the ear didn't need anything serious like stitches so I need to just suck it up... it could be way worse. Hair grows back. *sigh* I'm pretty sure I'll bawl after hubby gets home and we put J to bed.

i would have had a heart attack. we still haven't cut my daughters hair and i have no intention of cutting it honestly ever :haha: i probably wouldnt have been able to hold it together for the time being so good job!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Libbysmum* - Jessica does that with the baby's things as well. Not that she'd fit in them but if we buy him a toy or something, she says "I'm going to share this with the baby." It's actually kind of cute.

It's hard as they get older and we're not AS on top of them as we used to be. It's that hard age where they can handle some independence but you just don't know how much. It makes me more keen than ever to make sure I ask any new friends if they have guns in the house and how they lock them up. I mean, heaven forbid!!!! You try to keep your house safe but you never know what other parents are and aren't doing.

*tlh97990* - I was pretty much in the same 'never cutting it ever' camp!! It was so hard to hold it together, but I didn't want to upset her more than she already was. I managed to wait until my husband got home, planted J in front of an episode of Banana's in Pajama's and left the room to sob on his shoulder for a few minutes. I think I'm okay now, but I definitely have a headache which is obviously a tension/stress headache. 

At least my friend was visibly upset too, I could tell she was about to cry as well. It was easier not to be mad at her. 

Hope your replacement is competent (but not too competent so they're eager to have you back :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Eeek yes, I am with you on that about guns! Thankfully the laws in Australia are tight with gun owners having to have them locked up but you never know all it takes is one slip of the mind or distraction in not locking them up safe...I am forever on hubbys back about leaving knifes or scissors low enough for her to grab...even pens bother me cause I think she could stab herself or choke on the small parts. Maybe I am overly cautious as I have worked in child care when I was younger and had to be so strict about cleaning products and ANYTHING harmful to be out of reach then with teaching school kids I still felt it was my duty to keep them safe while in my care. We just put the heater on yesterday for the first time this season and I told Libby not to touch it as it is hot and might bite her. She is so sly and sits as close to it as humanly possible without touching...why she has to seek out danger is beyond me...if she survives til adulthood it will be a miracle!


----------



## sue_88

Omg Becca! I would have been so angry / annoyed / upset. You did great to hold it together in front of Jessie, but also glad you had a good cry sounds like you needed that. Poor thing, are you going to have to take her to have it properly sorted? Or does it not look too bad?

Glad the other mum seemed upset too, I'd be mortified if my child did that to someone else's baby. Locks on every cupboard I think!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Feeling quite nauseous and fed up today. My whole bump and my ribs hurt from baby moving non stop since like 4am. Not to mention I'm still getting over this cold so I can't stop coughing which is not helping just a blah day I suppose :cry:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue *- it's only really bad if you look at it from a certain angle. Thankfully she's still got most of the length at the back. The other little girl thought she needed it out of her face so trimmed the front. (She'd had it in a braid and you know how the fair starts to fall out of a braid and frame the face? Yeah, apparently that looked like it was annoyed and needed trimmed.) I'm considering trying to clean it up a bit myself since I'm afraid of taking her to a kids place and them just giving her some horrible blunt cut bangs. I really don't know yet... I keep trying to pin it back and pretend like it didn't happen.

*Proud* - being actually sick ontop of pregnancy sick is the worst. Hope you feel better soon!! 

I'm thinking about kicking up my zantac to twice a day... the heartburn seems to be getting more frequent throughout the day rather than just at night. Wonder if this little boy is going to have a head full of hair... (lol that I'll have to protect from over keen 3 year olds with scissors!! Oi!)

7 more weeks today... (give or take) wow... maybe I should buy the co-sleeper soon. hehe. I DID get diapers though. Perhaps priority #1 should be cleaning the house... Jessica had a bit of craft morning today while I cleared out my craft cabinet (read:emptied it out onto the kitchen floor and then stared at it because I don't know where anything goes.) :D

*Libbysmum* - it's sooo strange to think you're headed into winter while we're experiencing our first 90 degree days of the year! We just turned on the air conditioning this week. Count your blessings that it's cold! The heat is making my swelling and thus the carpal tunnel in my hands worse. The pins and needles came out of nowhere yesterday while I was driving and took over an hour to fade away.


----------



## Miss Bellum

One of the things I like about the UK is not having to worry about guns, it sounds strange to have to check no one you know is likely to leave guns out. 

BeccaMichelle - Aww, what a shame about your little girl's hair :hugs: Glad to hear she wasn''t badly hurt. Hope it grows back soon x 

libbysmum - Sounds like you have a little stuntwoman in the making! 

ProudArmyWife - Sorry to hear you are feeling rough, hope you are better soon x:hugs:


----------



## caro103

omg becca, i'd have freaked! it pained me to take alex to the proper barber the first few times :haha:...if he was a girl i doubt i'd have had it cut either but he'd look pretty silly as a boy at the rate his hair grows ;)

proud...hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Miss Bellum said:


> One of the things I like about the UK is not having to worry about guns, it sounds strange to have to check no one you know is likely to leave guns out.

It wasn't something we'd really thought of either! (We lived in Scotland for 10 years) We knew that when my parents would visit my dad would have his gun so we had to make provisions for that... but suddenly it occurred to us that we live in North Carolina now and SOOO many people hunt. It's not enough to keep your house safe/guns unloaded/locked away etc. but know that they are places your kids are going to play. I'd read an article about a kid whose parents had guns but were really safe with them. He went to a friend's grandparents house and they just found one laying out. He'd always known that guns were UNLOADED so was worried when his friend picked it up and accidentally shot him! Really I just want to keep my baby girl next to me at all times!!! 

*caro103 *- I'm going to be one of those moms with a boy who has long curls. My husband is too apathetic to make himself appointments to cut his hair so it only happens if I'm ready for it. LOL so it's highly unlikely our boy will have short hair either!

PS. the 3 year old is actually napping and I didn't fall asleep with her. How excited am I to feel like I'm in the house alone!? LOL


----------



## Libbysmum

Sorry to hear of your sickness Proud...I hope it passes quickly for you. Nothing worse than pregnant and sick! except when the other kids or hubby is sick too. DH currently has a man cold...didn't stop him walking around the night air without a jacket last night...ugh! Anyway he went off to work this morning without a complaint. He got in a little argument with me last night we were coming home from dropping off my niece and nephew at my brothers and he then asked if he could take the car to visit a friend for a guys night out. I said I wasn't keen on the idea as he had to work today early plus the friend he mentioned lives a good 40 min drive from us. I said by the time he got there the others would be heading home. He said I was being selfish for not wanting him to go etc...good lordy! When do I ever get a night out?


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey Ladies 
I used to post on here way back when the thread started out.  We've been so busy lately trying to sell our house and with just everything i haven't posted anything in forever. I have looked on from time to time though so I know this is a great group. I've been so worried about something lately I decided to post and see if I can get some advice/opinions. My worries are we just bought a farm about 1 1/2 hours away from the city and the hospital and are moving in 2 weeks. I'll be 35 1/2 weeks pregnant then. My husband works shift work 7 - 7 am to pm or pm to am. He works in the city, actually the hospital is part of his work so 1 1/2 hours away from me. My parents live in the city and said I could come stay a few days before I'm due but I have 2 little ones ages 2 and 1 and it is very difficult to be away from home at a strange place (naps and such) as well as we have a dog (BIG DOG) that they won't let come. And I will not leave him alone for days. My last labor was 5 hours long from start to finish and only about 2 hours of hard labor. I'm just so worried about what to do if I go into labor and my husband is at work.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey 3rdbaby is there an emergency number you can call? The last hospital we had Libby at was a good 45 min drive away and I always made sure we had plenty of petrol in the car just in the case and made sure my phone was fully charged if I needed to call someone. I know in Australia they have a helicopter for people that live long distances. My friend was care flighted to the hospital in the city as they lived 3 hrs away from the hospital and she had pre-eclamsia issues. As scary as that was she now has a healthy 8 month old.
I just called the home doctor to come round. They offer that service here as I been vomiting badly. Not sure if it is bad heartburn or food poisoning as we ate out yesterday lunch and dinner. The lady on the phone said if it worsens go to ER.


----------



## sue_88

3rdbaby - what about having your parents come & stay with you for a few days before? That way they could also help with the set up in your new home & be there if you needed them whilst not removing kiddies & dog from their surroundings.

:flower:


----------



## july2013

3rdbaby: Yeah, how about have your parents come stay with you. So when you go into labour and if your DH isn't there, one of your parents can drive you and you can meet DH at the hospital, and the other one stay home with your LO's and the dog? Would they be willing to do that?

Well good news from me, just had an appt, been on bed rest since Monday. Everything looks really good, and no more bed rest (just take it easy)!


----------



## Libbysmum

it is three in the morning. The zantac isnt working and I was clobbered by my daughters giant head right in my eye socket. It hurts. I left her asleep with DH and came out to the lounge room and had a good cry. Been an emotionally difficult day. Had a difficult start with DD earlier in the day then vomiting by lunch and called a doc cause I was scared I had food poisoning. He didnt seem worried. Said my bp was fine and keep up fluids.


----------



## sue_88

Hope you're feeling ok hun :hugs: :hugs:

Poor eye, I've had a head butt from my goddaughter in the past, ouchies!

Sorry about the being sick, hope it wasn't food poisoning, maybe just something your body didn't agree with & chose the quickest route out!

Have a relax on the couch, close your eyes, deep breathing then go curl back up in bed xx


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Libbysmum: We do have emergency numbers, although that's kind of a last resort so if worse come to worse I can do that but not ideal.

That really sucks about being sick. It's the absolute worse when you can't really take anything and you have to look after a little one and thing just end up piling up on you like the head butt. I hope you feel better soon.

Sue_88 and july2013: I was thinking of that, it might work but only my mom could come. My dad works in the city and has to go during rush hour so it would be too tough for him.


----------



## tlh97990

well ladies i think i have poison ivy or some other kind of rash. i started itching last night and woke up this morning to clustered bumpy rashes on my neck, under my boobs, my stomach, behind my knees, my inner thighs and under my bump..i am miserable!!! i've been trying to suck it up then finally gave in and called my OB's exchange and the dr on call was not my normal doctor or his normal partner and i think he was an idiot...he just told me to put benadryl on it...so i took an oatmeal bath and covered myself in benadryl and its not helping!!! the dr said if its not better Monday to call my usual dr to be seen.. i dont think i can deal with this until monday


----------



## july2013

tlh97990: Oh no! That sounds awful! Poor you!

Approaching 3am and I just can't get to sleep.. ugh. I can't get comfortable and shut off.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

tlh97990: I've heard of that. It might be Pruritic urticarial papules and plaques of pregnancy (PUPPP)

Up to 1 percent of pregnant women develop a condition characterized by itchy, red bumps and larger patches of a hive-like rash on their bellies. This is called pruritic urticarial papules and plaques of pregnancy (PUPPP), also called polymorphic eruption of pregnancy.
PUPPP usually begins in the third trimester, though it can begin earlier or, occasionally, during the first two weeks after you give birth. It's more common in women carrying twins and those having their first baby. No one knows what causes PUPPP.
The eruptions, which can itch like crazy, usually show up first on the abdomen around or in stretch marks (if you have any). It may spread to your thighs, buttocks, back, and, more rarely, your arms and legs. Your neck, face, hands, and feet are usually spared.
Your doctor or midwife will probably prescribe a topical ointment to give you some relief. She may also recommend an antihistamine. In severe cases, you may need a course of oral steroids.
The good news is that PUPPP is not risky for you or your baby and usually disappears within a few days after delivery, although it sometimes persists for several weeks. Plus, it seldom appears again in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## junemomma09

It's my sons 4th birthday today!!!!!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tlh I'm sorry that sounds miserable :hugs:

June happy birthday to your little boy :) 

Anyone use a maternity support belt? My midwife suggested one for me for my excruciating hip and pelvic pain and lower bump pain. I hadn't considered it because it had been something I was able to grit my teeth and bare it but the past two days I've barely been able to walk so have been considering going to the maternity store to get one and try it out. This pain is awful :cry:


----------



## july2013

junemomma - happy bday to your little dude!

proudarmywife - No, haven't used a maternity support belt. But I guess it's worth a try! I hope you can get some relief.

Well OH was bathing our dog Boston, I told him to close the bathroom door... he didn't listen. And so our lunatic dog did a runner through the house all soapy and wet! Yay!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh: sounds like it could be PUPPPs. though im pretgy sure its not very common after you've already had a child. 

can y'all believe we are getting so close?! im 34wks tomorrow, given doctor prediction and my past history ive got 3-4Weeks left. that is insane!! i really hope she doesn't come before 37wks cause if she needs NICU stay she'll have to be transported an hr away. ive only had one baby in the,nicu (he was nearly 40wks even) and that was awful enough and i got to stag at the,hospital while he was there. I couldn't imagine being separated like that it makes me nervous. gonna keep my legs crossed nice and tight for a while, lol.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

ProudArmyWife: I have the same thing. I did get the support belt it was the Sarola SI belt. I actually wouldn't recommend it though. I used it for awhile and then decided to give what my midwife suggested a try. She told me to take Lecithin tablets. It's just a supplement no worry for baby and OMG it worked amazing. I've had the same pain with both other pregnancies and decided to just tough through it but after taking this stuff I wish I hadn't. You take 1 tablet 3 times a day. Tomorrow your pain will be next to nothing. Before I was taking this it was so bad I could barley walk.


----------



## junemomma09

Thank you ladies! I can't believe he's already 4!!! Where does the time go????


----------



## july2013

I know, where does the time go!? Pretty soon our babies will be here, then in the blink of an eye they'll be starting school... and then, then i'll just cry!


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> Tlh I'm sorry that sounds miserable :hugs:
> 
> June happy birthday to your little boy :)
> 
> Anyone use a maternity support belt? My midwife suggested one for me for my excruciating hip and pelvic pain and lower bump pain. I hadn't considered it because it had been something I was able to grit my teeth and bare it but the past two days I've barely been able to walk so have been considering going to the maternity store to get one and try it out. This pain is awful :cry:

i got a maternity support belt to help with pelvic pain and hip pain but i think it made it worse..i dont even wear it because it is so uncomfortable..i dont know if i'm putting it on wrong though :haha:

In regards to my rash..i was up all night because i itched so i went to urgent care today and it is indeed poison ivy! i must've got it from doing my husband's laundry (we have poison ivy on parts of our property where he cuts grass)

they gave me a topical cream to help with itching and its not helping yet..im hoping itll be better before work tomorrow because that will be miserable sitting at work trying to not scratch all day!


----------



## caro103

sorry i've not posted in a while ladies :blush:

tlh, hope you get some relief before work!

proud...i'd say give it a go, can't hurt to try!

oneandtwo, wow only 3-4 wks left! crazy. I'm kinda hoping this one stays put until 39wks as i have a best friends wedding to go to on 5th july (edd is 14th) and i'll be really gutted not to get to go :), its a 3hr drive away though :wacko:

been on her hen wkend this wkend! was good fun but i did bail on them (along with her mum and sister) just before midnight when we ended up in a rammed pub with barely standing room :haha:, at that point it just felt way too personal with people squashed into me at all angles and being 7mths pregnant! she didn't mind though and all the others carried on drinking and dancing until about 3am...so glad i bailed when i did :haha:

seem to have got a cold today though...got DS to thank for that :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

I'm having an uncomfortable day.

I bent down earlier to reach into the cupboard and got horrible pressure all in my bum! :wacko: no idea what that was!

Baby is also on one today, she is ALL over the place. Truth be told, driving me a little insane. All I want to do is go to sleep. I didn't sleep well last night so I am tired :sleep:

Got period pain back ache, and had a touch of period pain this morning :shrug: eased soon enough. Have pottered round the garden with my parents & tidied up the grass and flowers.

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990* -oh my gosh!!! That's got to be horrible!! I had poison ivy the other year and almost went insane! Got it almost all cleared up and then stupidly used the same spoof in the shower from the night I was trying to scrub the ivy oil all off and reinfected myself! Apparently the oil can hang around on clothes etc for 2-5 years! Eventually had to get steroids to get through it. (on the bright side... if you do have to get them I'm pretty sure they're the same ones they give you if they think your baby is going to be premature to help develop the lungs.) It really is excruciating though and I have nothing but sympathy for you! I still have scars from when I got it.


*Maternity belts* - I thought about one. Asked my OB and she said they were better for back pain than pelvic pain. I was having trouble with achy hips/pelvis and she said it wasn't worth it....

AFM I'm not sure if this little one is turning or whatnot, but he sure is giving my internal organs and my bladder a smack today. It's strange to feel beat up INSIDE. Not inside like from the inside out to your belly, but inside-inside! If you know what I mean. :)

One of the pieces of the new sectional sofa is broken already. Have had it 3 days and it's making crazy noises when it reclines and moves in ways it really shouldn't.


----------



## tlh97990

It is horrible..I haven't had it in years and I haven't been outside much to be exposed to it but I guess I got it from a towel my hubby used. TMI but its under my boobs, on my upper inner thighs and the top of my buttcrack so not only is it annoying it is in very inconvenient locations!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> It is horrible..I haven't had it in years and I haven't been outside much to be exposed to it but I guess I got it from a towel my hubby used. TMI but its under my boobs, on my upper inner thighs and the top of my buttcrack so not only is it annoying it is in very inconvenient locations!!!!

OMG... horrible places!!! Mine was centralized on my right arm with a few random spots around. The reinfection was bad because it was between my boobs and on my belly. Can't imagine having it on my thighs!! AND being pregnant?? I don't predict sleep. Ever.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thanks for the replies on the maternity belt ladies :) after reading lots of reviews I saw that most people were using them for back pain and thankfully that's not my issue this time. Guess I should have listened a while back when my midwife tried to send me to physical therapy :haha: I've had this pain since about 15 weeks and she tried referring me to see a specialist but me being me I was stubborn and said I can handle it... Def rethinking that decision now :dohh:

Tlh sorry you have poison ivy that has to be extremely aggervating :(

Caro sorry you have a cold. Colds and pregnant suck. I'm finally starting to get over mine. I have zero energy after this week of sickness


----------



## Libbysmum

I am seeing a physiotherapist with my SPD... I am so glad I went to her she has been nothing but helpful! She got me a support belt @25 bucks so worth the money as it really makes a difference. I wear it when cooking dinner or standing for long periods of time. The rest of the day I just wear a belly sock. It creates some relief but not as good as the belt. But the good thing with it is I don't have to fully remove it when I go to the bathroom etc. The physio also gave me exercises to do each day and told me to use a heat pack/ wheat bag on my lower back for pain relief. She also helped me with some ways to get in and out of bed, getting up and down off the floor etc by bracing my pubic floor muscles correctly. I would highly recommend seeing one especially one who KNOWS about pregnancy issues. I have really noticed a difference especially at night and when walking.
Anyone know of anything besides Zantac that can help with heartburn...I was taking mylanta but it gave me the runs but the past few days the Zantac isn't being as effective and I have had literally about 2 hrs sleep each night.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> It is horrible..I haven't had it in years and I haven't been outside much to be exposed to it but I guess I got it from a towel my hubby used. TMI but its under my boobs, on my upper inner thighs and the top of my buttcrack so not only is it annoying it is in very inconvenient locations!!!!
> 
> OMG... horrible places!!! Mine was centralized on my right arm with a few random spots around. The reinfection was bad because it was between my boobs and on my belly. Can't imagine having it on my thighs!! AND being pregnant?? I don't predict sleep. Ever.Click to expand...

i dont know if it matters where it is when it itches so bad at night at least benadryl makes you sleepy so i got a little bit of sleep

we had bad storms last night that werent supposed to start until later today or tomorrow..it woke me up last night cuz i thought someone was outside and woke my hubby up to check..then this morning i look out in the backyard and my daughters slide set is in 6 pieces all throughout the yard..i'm hoping its not broken and just came apart


----------



## Miss Bellum

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

I am really pleased that this is my last 5 day week at work, and I only have 14 1/2 days left. Not that I'm counting or anything 

oneandtwo - Keeping my fingers crossed your LO stays put until at least 37 weeks

tlh97990 - Rash sounds unpleasant! Hope you can get some treatment which helps. Happy birthday to your little boy x 

carol103 - sounds like a fun weekend! Hope your cold clears up quickly. 

sue_88 - Sounds like a rough day, take it easy & hopefully you will feel better tomorrow x 

BeccaMichelle - Sucks that the sofa is broken already - have you spoken to the retailer to get them to fix it? 

libbysmum - Good to hear the physio is helping.


----------



## july2013

Miss Bellum - how exciting. I bet you can't wait to finish up!

I have been so lazy today it's not funny. Got up late, took the dog for a stroll and i've been sitting down ever since... well I guess I was advised to take it easy, yeah, that's it. Solid excuse!


----------



## sue_88

Yay for only a few days left Miss! I am counting down my 8 days - 4 this week 4 next!

July - I too have been super lazy today, I got up at 10:30am :haha: then went into town for a spot of food shopping & bought a new rug. The made some soup and flapjacks at home, chilled out, then put Millie's swing together :) I'm feeling very relaxed today!


----------



## Miss Bellum

july2013 said:


> Miss Bellum - how exciting. I bet you can't wait to finish up!
> 
> I have been so lazy today it's not funny. Got up late, took the dog for a stroll and i've been sitting down ever since... well I guess I was advised to take it easy, yeah, that's it. Solid excuse!

Yep, I am looking forward to some R&R (hopefully!) 

Sounds like you had the kind of day I am looking forward to having. x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Miss Bellum* - They're sending a technician out to look at it but not till the 10th which is annoying. If they can't fix it they're replace it, but honestly... at this point we're worried about keeping a sofa that broke so quickly.. we have the extended warranty on it so we're safe but I don't want to be dealing with breaking pieces for the next year.


Still feeling light-headed and woozy!! grrr guess I'm just stuck with this until I have the baby. :(

On the bright side they were able to plug the hole in my tire instead of replacing it and it was only $15


----------



## caro103

yay for nearly finishing work missbellum and sue! july, i'd say you're just following Dr's orders ;)

fx'ed its a simple fix becca! not long to go now until the end to get rid of the woozyness :hugs:

afm can't say the day has been restful, but its been quite fun! DS has been mostly in a fab mood, took him swimming this morning, which he loved, and lead to a nice long nap ;), then we potted at home this afternoon, i even managed to get a bit of painting done while he played (he seems to be finally getting a bit more independent in playing, fx'ed!), then he shut his foot in a CD player (opened it and put on foot in, then stood on the lid with the other), which resulted in a lot of screaming, poor bubba, and i had to endure 40mins of 'the hive' :haha:. He's fine now, although def has a sore toe :dohh:


----------



## july2013

caro - oh no! Poor little guy! But other than that little incident, sounds like a nice day.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

ProudArmyWife said:


> Thanks for the replies on the maternity belt ladies :) after reading lots of reviews I saw that most people were using them for back pain and thankfully that's not my issue this time. Guess I should have listened a while back when my midwife tried to send me to physical therapy :haha: I've had this pain since about 15 weeks and she tried referring me to see a specialist but me being me I was stubborn and said I can handle it... Def rethinking that decision now :dohh:

My pain is not back pain it's hip/pelvic pain really even just ask your dr/midwife about Lecithin believe me you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sipping my decaf cappacino and watching Dora the Explorer...that is my morning. Thank God the Sun has appeared it was so super freezing this morning...If it stays out I may venture a walk with Libby to the post office later on today. 
The poor girl was sitting on a balloon and it burst...scared her half to death...was a bit sad that there was no more balloon to play with. I did tell her not to sit on it but kids don't always pay attention to what they are told. She also has a cold...snot city here at the moment. Giving DH Cold and Flu medication to try and bang it on the head and got some panadol for Libby...I just hope they don't pass their germs to me!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well was going to get in bed last night stepped on my heating pad which I had out for back pains the other night slipped on it and came close to falling. Managed to catch myself but jarred by pelvis even more and really am having a hard time now :cry: 
I'm contemplating calling my midwife and seeing if we can move my appt up from Friday. Don't know how much she's gonna be able to do for me but this pain is excruciating. This is really making me rethink ever wanting to be pregnant again :cry:


----------



## caro103

:hugs: proud, sounds really painful :(

libbys...kids eh!? sometimes they have to learn for themselves why you don't sit on things like balloons ;) xx


----------



## Libbysmum

I hear you Proud army wife...my appointment is Friday and I am so done with pregnancy...I wish I would go into Labor right now. DH has been sinus and snot and complaining to me about how sick he is feeling and I feel hardly any sympathy cause I am in so much pain just trying to walk without it hurting let alone bending down to pick up toys or stand in the kitchen and make a meal or clean up dishes...Sorry for the vent but he wont lift a finger when he is sick he expects me to dote on him hand and foot and I simply can't do that...I got him the cold and flu medication but I shouldn't have to spoon feed it to him he can get off his chair and find a cup and swallow a pill or two he isn't that sick! Really frustrated with him right now!


----------



## tlh97990

i know what you mean..this pregnancy has been so much harder on me than my first one..i always say if my first pregnancy would have been like this i would have only had one child..i guess thats why my first pregnancy was a breeze!!!

my rash continued spreading so i went to the OB after work yesterday and he looked at it and said it wasn't poison ivy it is indeed PUPPS. i asked if thats normal since its not my first pregnancy and he said it can happen in any pregnancy but usually happens in the first. so now im on a lovely steroid to help with this itching i'm hoping it works fast because i miss sleeping!!!


----------



## sue_88

I'm so uncomfortable too, I'm glad I only want one child!

Millie is all up in my ribs & lungs with her chunky head :-( its causing me so much pain because my bump feels too tight & stretched, and the muscles are sore.

Yet I still have rotten pelvic pain due to relaxing ligaments :-( Urgh, I hate this.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: ladies, not too much longer now! 

Had my 32 wk appt today, all looks good with baby and its head down :)

Couple pics...bump from today and the finished baby's room (accept a cot ;))


----------



## MissFox

I have chronic poison oak. 3 dogs and a field of it makes it nearly impossible to avoid. Dh doesn't get it. Best advise I can give is if you know you've been in contact with it lather up with dawn dish soap as it has the same stuff as tecnu in it. If you are fresh broken out rubbing alcohol and lemon slices help dry it out. It burns but stops the itch for a couple hours. I currently have poison oak down both arms behind both knees inner thigh on both legs and my bottom lip. Oh and under my belly. 
This is my last week of work!!!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh my gosh you guys!!! You're freaking me out!! I just had to go adventuring behind our fence to retrieve the birdfeeder that yesterday's storms threw around. I know what poison ivy looks like so I was stepping VERY CAREFULLY everywhere back there, but now that I'm back inside my ankles are itching. LOL I KNOW it's in my head though. 
1.) I'm pretty sure I avoided all the ivy. 
2.) I'm wearing long pants. 
3.) It takes a lot longer than 5 minutes for ivy rash to start itching. 

Stupid psychosomatic symptoms!! All this talk about it isn't helping either! 

I think I'm getting my new batch of stretch marks. My belly has been itching in one spot for the past couple days.. It's got 5 read points with faint lines running down (I presume from last time) really kinda makes me think of an alien claw trying to rip my open from the inside.. heheh... I tried to take a picture but I don't think the alien thing really translates in the photo so well...


----------



## sue_88

Becca I know what you mean!! I've got historic stretch marks and on my belly they started to get little red tips as they were getting bigger (now they're full blown marks!) but I noticed the little red tips on my old hip stretch marks earlier today! They're spreading!

My war wounds for my little girl !!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Becca I know what you mean!! I've got historic stretch marks and on my belly they started to get little red tips as they were getting bigger (now they're full blown marks!) but I noticed the little red tips on my old hip stretch marks earlier today! They're spreading!
> 
> My war wounds for my little girl !!



My alien claw mark.. or is it just in my head?


----------



## Libbysmum

I just learned about a great product...dd is being a toad so will try to post more later.


----------



## caro103

:haha: becca, totally see what you mean!!

so far this pregnancy I've been lucky and got not more appearing (yet), but puberty ones def got longer last time and I got some under my belly button right as I went over due last time :dohh:, really I got off very lightly though so hoping I'll be as lucky this time too!


----------



## Libbysmum

Awww one of the other ladies in another forum I am in is in labor! I can't wait to read her updates tomorrow! I have had really sore boobs all day...I put a heat bag on them but they still hurt. 
Umm the product that I was going to mention was Arbonne...not sure if you have heard of it but I only just learned of it myself. It has no nasty chemicals in it so that is a good thing. I will try to find a link for you all. It is apparently very good for excma (spelling>?) and scar tissue like stretch marks. I am thinking of getting some even though my stretch marks are not that bad.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







arbonne.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tlh97990

Libbysmum said:


> Awww one of the other ladies in another forum I am in is in labor! I can't wait to read her updates tomorrow! I have had really sore boobs all day...I put a heat bag on them but they still hurt.
> Umm the product that I was going to mention was Arbonne...not sure if you have heard of it but I only just learned of it myself. It has no nasty chemicals in it so that is a good thing. I will try to find a link for you all. It is apparently very good for excma (spelling>?) and scar tissue like stretch marks. I am thinking of getting some even though my stretch marks are not that bad.:thumbup:

a girl i went to college with is an arbonne representative...she swears by their products!!! ive never tried anything because i think they were kind of expensive last time i checked


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I've been ill the last couple days, yesterday being the worst. I woke up this morning feeling much better! :) so I'm treating myself to a pedicure at this incredible spa. Just wish I could do the prenatal massage too! Hopefully DH will have pity on me and surprise me with one :) haven't had a massage in so long.


----------



## NennaKay

tlh97990 said:


> i know what you mean..this pregnancy has been so much harder on me than my first one..i always say if my first pregnancy would have been like this i would have only had one child..i guess thats why my first pregnancy was a breeze!!!
> 
> my rash continued spreading so i went to the OB after work yesterday and he looked at it and said it wasn't poison ivy it is indeed PUPPS. i asked if thats normal since its not my first pregnancy and he said it can happen in any pregnancy but usually happens in the first. so now im on a lovely steroid to help with this itching i'm hoping it works fast because i miss sleeping!!!

My sister had PUPPPS with her 1st pregnancy! Supposedly it is MUCH more common in first pregnancies that are boys, but my sister definitely had a girl. By the time they induced her for urine protein and high BP, she had the rash ALL OVER! She had it everywhere: her stomach was covered except her belly button, and it was all up and down both her legs and arms... She was absolutely miserable. Her OB said in the 15 years she had been delivering babies, my sister had one of the top 5 worst cases she had ever seen. She finally found some lotion that helped some, so if your steroid doesn't do much, let me know and I'll try to find out the lotion she used. :thumbup:



BeccaMichelle said:


> My alien claw mark.. or is it just in my head?

I can totally see the claw mark shape! My OH would think that was awesome! Hopefully we don't get too many... As of now I've got two that are branching from a previous scar, so it looks like a bunny. I'm also getting another one just north of the bunny ears. Bleh! :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

Oh Becca I totally see the claw!! Mine are no where near that glamourous - or thin! They are wide and deep!!!

Feel better June - enjoy getting your feet pampered!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I'd heard good things about Arbonne as well... but then when I went to look them up on the EWG.org they weren't scoring so well. If you read reviews online a lot of people talk about how they aren't as chemical free as they claim.

For example... https://www.ewg.org/skindeep/search.php?query=arbonne

*NennaKay* - I think I've given up on my belly. I'm just going to embrace my inner tiger. I didn't get any stretch marks until 35 weeks last time and then they just exploded! Both sides of the belly. THEN when Jessie was 6 months old I had to have my gallbladder out. They did the little keyhole surgery but it still meant 4 new scars on the belly. That said I am going to try and up the bi-oil applications so I don't itch as much!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Holy intense Braxton hicks batman! These things are for the birds!


----------



## motherearth23

This might be TMI, but has anyone else gotten stretch marks way down low? (like on the pubic mound). I have a vertical stretch mark there that is literally about 2 cm wide!! It's crazy looking and I didn't even know I had it until I caught sight of it in a mirror... lol.


----------



## junemomma09

I have stretch mark on my hips and boobs. They are whitish looking, if that makes any sense. But I've never seen any down there *knock on wood*


----------



## Libbysmum

I can't say I have studied that area in a while...so I really have no idea if I got marks there or not. Went over to a friends for a cup of coffee and chat today...was so nice just hanging out and talking. Libby was getting tired so we had to go or I would have stayed longer. I put some laundry on and did some groceries but I am feeling so unmotivated to move an inch lately. Baby is having a great time kicking me in the ribs. I hardly slept last night...I am now on magnesium/calcium vitamins to help relieve the leg cramps...not sure if they make you an insomniac or if it was just a fluke incident.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi July Sunbeams :kiss:

I haven't been on in over a week - the resort DH and I run opened last weekend and we had 50 guests and only 11 staff :wacko: it was so busy and awful. I worked 80hrs in 8 days and I'm still recovering (and working...) praying that I will get sent on mat leave early. We still have to pack up our house and move out :dohh: But as it stands I'm 3 weeks away from mat leave.

My little sprout is so active all the time! all sorts of moves and jabs :baby: cutie <3 I'm feeling pretty good all-in-all. Sleep is becoming harder to reach, my belly wanted to be supported in a way I couldn't sort out last night - and I was so hot. My face and hands have been feeling a little swollen over the last few days, like stretched out and warm, but I don't think it's cause for alarm. keeping my eye on it.

Has anyone else been feeling really horny :twisted: I wouldn't say I'm feeling sexy or anything, but I feel like I want to be having sex everyday!!!! :blush: This is not the norm! During the day I just get these rushes of love or passion and desire - so weird! Nice, but just strange. Had some fab :sex: last night and I thought that would sort me out for a while, but then today I felt all horny again! :haha: oh well... 

Anyway, I wanted to post of bumpy pic of my big baby! For comparison (which is crazy - I was looking at my 4/5week belly) 22 weeks first, then this week's at 33 - can't believe I still have 6.5 weeks to grow!!!
 



Attached Files:







22_Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









33_Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes floating you are not alone...I don't feel sexy either but my hormones are crazy for sex...and my discharge has been a fair bit too...There is no way we are going to have sex it's painful enough just walking about with the spd. 
DD is having a good nap today...thank GOD. I think part of my insomnia is from listening to her in the night because she has a cold so is a bit snuffly I been listening for her breathing instead of sleeping. Then when I finally did get to sleep DH poked me and said I was snoring.


----------



## alicecooper

floating - lovely pictures. cute bump :)

floating and libbysmum - my sex drive is through the roof as well. I just wish it wasn't so hard for me to move lol.

So little update on me, and an apology that I haven't been around much.

Everything is fine baby-wise. S/he is lying oblique so sort of diagonally, so I'm hoping s/he will shift soon because it's not the most comfortable of positions.
Also s/he is measuring 2 weeks ahead (according to fundal height).

Other than that I don't think there's massive amounts to tell really.

Here's my 35 week pic just taken



I've still got stuff to buy and haven't packed a hospital bag or anything lol. So disorganised. But then again I really really doubt it'll be early so I figure I've got time.


----------



## caro103

lovely bumps floating and alice :thumbup:

I actually threw a few things in a bag the other day! mainly baby bits, I wanna wear my pj's until nearer the birth so they're not going in there yet! plus am really hoping for another home birth in which case i'll not need the bag anyway ;), just thought it'd be handy to have a few essentials to hand, anything extra if things go wrong and we end up in hospital can be added by DH after :D 

oh and i'm with you on sleep issues :(, just laid awake last night, sooo annoying. I'm hoping it was mostly down to our house being hot as the boiler has gone wrong again, this time not turning off :dohh:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lovely bumps :)

I'm also having sleep issues but its more due to pelvic and hip pain and not being. Able to find a place or position to relieve the pain. I'm so glad this pregnancy is almost over. Just have to keep telling myself that I will have my baby girl shortly and it'll all be worth it!


----------



## abagailb14

Wish I was with you girls with the high sex drives! I feel quite bad for my dh, my mojo left the building months ago and has yet to return.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm with you Abigail. I think mine would be higher if I didn't have all the pain after dtd. Poor dh :haha:


----------



## caro103

mines pretty non existent too :blush:, agree though if it didn't hurt after i'd prob be more up for it.


----------



## MissFox

I have a stretch mark in the same spot and it is huge. It didn't go away after I had baby either. 
Today was my last day of work!! Yay!!
Can't reply more but love the bump pics ladies!! Here is one of the pictures I had taken Monday at 30 weeks for my maternity shoot. 
Oh and I'm up 2 lbs still and fun dal height is measuring 2 weeks large
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130523_140348.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## oneandtwo

i think my sex drive would be much lower id i had the option to have sex. lol i think about it alot though!!

need to pack a hospital bag, ive had two nights in a row where i wake up to period like contractions that feel very different than my usual irritable uterus contractions. i also think ive started to lose my plug. keep telling this little I'll shove her back in if she tries to come too early!! im overall exhausted, but am really wanting to clean. too scared to be up too much so ive been fighting the urge. counting down the days til its safe for her to come and im going to go crazy on this house!! i miss my clean house :( its so cluttery.p
nice to see an uodate alice!! i wonder whats up with eve? must get off and get the kids dinner they are getting crazy!


----------



## abagailb14

I've yet to pack my hospital bag either, has anyone does this yet?


----------



## tlh97990

my sex drive has been non existent as well mainly due to the extreme pelvic pain. i have a hard enough time rolling over in bed or getting up from a chair to even try to have sex!

i have a couple more things to buy for the baby the only thing i need before she comes is a baby monitor and diapers the swing i want to get can wait and then i want a double stroller thats not necessary yet either.

i have not packed a bag yet either..i have mounds and mounds of laundry to do but i've been so busy with work and my daughter that when i try to do the laundry im exhausted so my plan for the long weekend is to get laundry done and my bag packed.

the nursery is a complete mess too, my sister is supposed to come over next weekend to help me get that together and im really hoping she doesnt bail because i dont think i have the energy to do it and my hubby is useless because he thinks everything can just keep waiting until its too late


----------



## floatingbaby

No, I haven't done a hospital bag... or written out a birth plan :dohh:

My baby feels SO BONY! My 22w ultrasound said my placenta is anterior, but I feel (and see) baby's pokey parts so clearly and often that I don't see how it could be anterior... confused.

Does anyone else get colostrum when you squeeze yet? If so, what colour? Mine comes out bright orange!! It's like creamsicle colour and I think that's kind of strange...


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, got the colostrum happening mines milky creamy too...my boobs hurt like heck the past couple of days. I been using a heatpack on them which helps and giving them a massage in the shower.
Hospital bag is packed, birth plan sort of done...only just today as the midwife asked me about it and I felt bad for not having it written down. Mine says...Vbac prefered- yes for vitamin k and hep b for baby and ticked all the boxes for possible birth positions ie standing, all fours, birth ball, shower or bath...the only box I left unchecked was bed...really hated laying there with Libby but I had the high blood pressure monitor thing on so had no choice it seemed.
I had my 34 week appointment today...it went well. I asked about the baby being prosterior as that was the case with Libby. They suggested I work with gravity and do as much as I can leaning forward...no reclining! Get down on all fours and scrub the floor the midwife suggested like in the olden days...we both laughed. I really dont want another prosterior delivery as it hurt like heck! So if that helps give me a scrubbing brush I will scrub the floor every day if need be!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet either but have bought the things I will need to go in it. I will probably throw it together sometime over the weekend or within the next week. I want to be safe cause I have a feeling baby is going to come earlier than dd did (as I say this watch me go over :dohh: )

Yes to the colostrum. Mines like a milky yellow color. Very strange to see :haha:


----------



## misshastings

I've packed my hospital bag but only because my mums first came very early... so i'm a smidge paranoid.

Been told i'm measuring 27 weeks when i should be measuring 33 but after a major panic and booking a £100 private growth scan yesterday we found out that baby is measuring spot on, she is just hidden away. She weighs about 5lbs now which the sonographer said was good. Got another scan today at the hospital at 3 so shall see how that goes too.

xxx


----------



## oneandtwo

im back and forth about writing a birth plan. ive never written one before. really, my last birth was the only one i was pushed in the wrong direction with. Does it really make a difference? i think i might ask the OB at my next visit what they like to see. I've not been too keen on writing one out...


----------



## junemomma09

No sex drive here for the most part :-/ wish I did have some type of drive. It would be nice just to have that intimacy with DH. 

My car of course won't start now. The new battery I bought a few months ago is completely dead now. It won't even turn over. I have a drs appt this afternoon I really need to go to and DS has preschool that I can't get him to :-/ so frustrating!


----------



## motherearth23

Phew, it rained here then then temperature rose as soon as it stopped so now it is humid and sticky out! And there's no ceiling fan in the bedroom :(

I have a super specific packing list for my hospital bag, but haven't put anything together yet... And a somewhat organized birth plan that is basically checkboxes of what I do and do not want. Anyone else thinking of lotus birth/delayed cord clamping (like half hour to an hour?). 

As for colostrum, I've had it for a couple weeks now. It's clear when it comes out, but dries yellow. I was really put off by it when it first happened actually. I'm a first timer, and although I plan to breastfeed it was just weird seeing stuff ooze from my nipple. In the past, this would have been a sign of something gone terribly wrong lol. 

Does anyone else not have a nursery/second bedroom?? I have my basinette and car seat ordered, but honestly have nothing else. My family is throwing me a baby shower to help me out, and that's on June 8th. But besides some clothes, a baby carrier, and a little bouncer chair I have nothing yet! Hopefully when we become home owners someday I can have fun decorating a child's bedroom. But for now we are renters and have to leave the walls alone. 

Attached my 32 week bump photo!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2013-05-22 at 20.58.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaths101

Hi everyone, I got loads of stretchmarks with my first not until late on but to the previous poster ..Mother Earth I have got them 'down there'..I didn't even know until jack was born as I couldn't see :blush:
I love the claw picture! Mine are just red and large :cry:

I feel very unprepared, I haven't got my bag packed and im not going to bother with a birth plan, I will just go with the flow. 

Hope you are all well, I've got pain in my hip at the moment it's agony! Feels like it keeps popping out. I only had an appointment in the bank the other day, stood up and the pain was so intense, I had to hobble out. How embarrassing!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lovely round bump motherearth :)

Kaths I'm like you I won't be bothering with a birth plan either. I didn't have one with dd either just went with the flow. Sometimes I think it's best that way so if things don't work out according to "plan" your not disappointed because you didn't get the birth you wanted. For me my only wish was to have a vaginal delivery and a healthy baby I got both so to me my birth was perfect. 

June sorry about the car. Car trouble can be so frustrating :hugs:

Headed to my 34 week appt. will update later with how everything goes :)


----------



## oneandtwo

has anyone else been having menstrual like cramping? this is the third time.in a row that i have been woken up by rhythmic period cramping, they are different than my usual contractions. the only other pregnancy i experienced period sryle cramping was when i was in labor with #3, but whats going on now is not regular and happen nightly??


----------



## Vankiwi

MotherEarth we don't have a nursery. We do have a second bedroom, and her drawers will be in there but that's it! I figure there's no point as she'll be in our room for at least a year. Then we'll reevaluate after that! We're also thinking about delayed cord clamping.


----------



## oneandtwo

mother earth-we dont have a separate room for baby, i haven't even put her bed up yet and probably wont til i see i might use it. we usually bed share, so there is no need for her to have a room.


----------



## abagailb14

floatingbaby said:


> No, I haven't done a hospital bag... or written out a birth plan :dohh:
> 
> My baby feels SO BONY! My 22w ultrasound said my placenta is anterior, but I feel (and see) baby's pokey parts so clearly and often that I don't see how it could be anterior... confused.
> 
> Does anyone else get colostrum when you squeeze yet? If so, what colour? Mine comes out bright orange!! It's like creamsicle colour and I think that's kind of strange...

I have this as well, I was told that my placenta is anterior but I've got her parts poking out all the time! Weird..


----------



## MissFox

I have the period type cramping often. But I have contractions all the time too. 
We also don't have a 2nd bedroom and likely wont for some time. It's actually ahrd to say as I had some disturbing news from DH today. He told me te spark is gone in our relationship and he can' handle the stress and things aren't right and have never been between us. so I don't know what my future holds for me or my girls.


----------



## sue_88

Miss fox I'm really sorry :nope: that must have been awful to hear. I remember the pain very well that I felt when I received the text of ex-OH saying he wasn't coming home. I pray it's just a bump in the road for you and you both can overcome it x


----------



## caro103

oh sam :hugs:, gosh I hope you guys can work through this :(

lovely bumps ladies

june...hope the car sorts itself out!

oneandtwo, I don't have any cramping, it might be worth phoning your midwife, just incase? xx

hope everyone else is doing ok and has had a good day! I've actually thrown a few things in a bag but mostly baby stuff plus some maternity pads for me so they're handy after the birth, need to have a further think about what else i'll really need if we transfer! birth plan wise the only plan I have is to have baby at home, otherwise I'm not too bothered :) xx


----------



## MissFox

it just hurts so bad.


----------



## kaths101

MissFox I'm going through the same, why do men decide to announce this once were pregnant! 
Your girls future will be just fine, they have you! 
I'm sorry you are going through this as well :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

thanks :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

so sorry missfox, that is awful :( i hope y'all can work it out, is he willing to go to marriage counseling?


----------



## MissFox

there is no free marriage councelling or any that is covered by our insurance. and I can't really afford it especially now that i've gone off work.


----------



## motherearth23

MissFox said:


> there is no free marriage councelling or any that is covered by our insurance. and I can't really afford it especially now that i've gone off work.

Here are some articles that contain questions that a marriage counselor tends to ask. 

https://www.lifescript.com/life/rel...uestions_to_strengthen_your_relationship.aspx

https://www.counsel-search.com/articles/marriage-family-counseling_681.htm

If he is willing to sit down with you, maybe have a serious talk about what it would be like if you two separated. Once you talk about the reality of having to decide custody through court, him finding his own place, not having you there to lean on, etc.. he might realize that separating is really not what he wants. I've only been seeing my OH for two years, but having a talk like this helped us get through a rough patch when I was in my first trimester. Sorry you are going through this in the third trimester though! I have my fingers crossed for you that things will work out. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Vankiwi

MissFox so sorry to hear! That must be incredibly difficult, especially right now :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

thanks I will have a look at those. i'm the one who has to find a place as te place we live is his dad's land. and as far as court goes he is shooting for full custody (he says it every time we fight) or 75-80% she would be with him. But he couldn't handle he for that much.


----------



## Breadsticks

I have been so busy lately, but I have been keeping up with posts...

MissFox, I'm so sorry for what you are going through! I honestly can't imagine ever having to go through that sort of pain, :hugs: to you! I hope everything works out. Meanwhile, I hope you are able to relax and keep your stress levels down, I know that can't be easy right now but we are all here for you!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh no Miss Fox what a shock for you! I swear men want to be batchelors and have their cake and eat it too...sigh...I really hope you guys can talk through some of the issues for the sake of your marriage and the kids. I am not sure if you have access to a DVD player but there is a fun counselling type of marriage series...its called laugh your way to a better marriage...not sure of the cost etc but will try and find a link. Perhaps you could find some useful resources through a local church or library or even on ebay?
https://www.laughyourway.com/about/mark-gungor/
As if pregnancy isn't emotional enough eh?
Not long now ladies and we will be holding our precious bundles and watching them grow before our eyes. DD keeps asking for baby to come out and play. I am sure it will be a huge adjustment as she is so use to getting ALL the attention. 
DH bought an electric blanket throw rug cause it has been so cold. I can hardly wait to use it while breast feeding...should keep me and baby nice and snug.
I dug out the slow cooker today to make a casserole. I really should use it more often it's so much easier than slaving away in the kitchen when DD is underfoot.


----------



## tlh97990

this thread has been getting busy!!

as for the birth plan i didn't have one last time and dont really plan on having one this time. i dont think it would benefit me much as we dont have as many options in the hospital as you ladies in the UK do

i havent noticed any colostrum yet, my boobs havent been sore or huge or anything yet its kinda strange because they got huge with my daughter!!!

missfox sorry to hear about your hubby hopefully you guys get through this or at least figure things out before the new baby arrives..maybe hes just getting nervous at the idea of having another baby...we're all here for you though!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Missfox so sorry Hun :hugs:

Oneandtwo I've been having the period cramping too. And loads more Braxton hicks (nothing regular or to many in an hour) midwife said it was totally normal at this stage and that she wouldn't be surprised if I was having a contraction or two every hour.


----------



## Libbysmum

Me too... occasionally get the period pain at night...during the day I don't really notice. Boobs not as sore today thank GOD. This morning I asked DH if he would mind taking the stroller out the back of the car before he took it to work and I went out earlier to take DH out for a walk and couldn't find the stroller...it's still in the back of the car! Not sure who has the baby brain me or him! LOL!


----------



## floatingbaby

:hugs: to you Foxy. What a hard thing to have on your plate right now :cry: I'm so sorry and I hope you and hubby can find your love and common ground again <3



motherearth23 said:


> I have a super specific packing list for my hospital bag, but haven't put anything together yet... And a somewhat organized birth plan that is basically checkboxes of what I do and do not want. Anyone else thinking of lotus birth/delayed cord clamping (like half hour to an hour?).
> 
> As for colostrum, I've had it for a couple weeks now. It's clear when it comes out, but dries yellow. I was really put off by it when it first happened actually. I'm a first timer, and although I plan to breastfeed it was just weird seeing stuff ooze from my nipple. In the past, this would have been a sign of something gone terribly wrong lol.
> 
> Does anyone else not have a nursery/second bedroom?? I have my basinette and car seat ordered, but honestly have nothing else. My family is throwing me a baby shower to help me out, and that's on June 8th. But besides some clothes, a baby carrier, and a little bouncer chair I have nothing yet! Hopefully when we become home owners someday I can have fun decorating a child's bedroom. But for now we are renters and have to leave the walls alone.

So nothing to worry about having orange colostrum? :shrug: I've only ever heard it's clear and sticky or yellow... maybe I'll let doc know :)

We don't have a second bedroom - we don't even have a place for baby to sleep yet! We want to get a bassinet, but not a frilly one, something more clean cut that can be picked up by on handle, not wicker or anything. We did get a carseat and inlaws bought us a stroller... other than that we don't have much! Some clothes and diapers I got at swaps... hopefully my child isn't planning an early arrival :dohh:

Went for a hike this evening and now I'm achin! Which would be fine if I didn't have this brutal acid food in my throat I could lay down and rest...gah!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Missfox-I'm so sorry that you're going through that, especially right now during your pregnancy. I hope everything works out for you guys and he's just being a stupid male. How awful to hear that from your husband though. Xxx hugs xxX


----------



## alicecooper

MissFox I'm so sorry :(

motherearth - We only live in a 3 bedroomed house. DH and I have bedroom 1, DS1 and DS2 have bedroom 2, and DD has bedroom 3.
So yeah, we're short on the bedrooms ourselves lol.
Baby will be in with us for at least a year, maybe up to a year and a half, we'll see.


----------



## myra

Sending you lots of hugs, MissFox!! :hugs: I hope that this is a momentary pregnancy-freak out by OH...and that whatever the outcome is, that it is the best possible one for you and your girls/:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## myra

This is photo of how we spend out evenings......meant to be slightly comical though a completely accurate window into what we've done every night for the past 5 1/2 weeks....visit our son and stare at his monitor. This pic was taken in his new home, though....he just graduated from Intensive Care to Intermediate Care in the NICU. One step closer to coming home!!! We still have at least 2-3 weeks more, by our estimate. But Connor has just started breast and bottle feeding, and is a champion at that! Once he can take all his own feeds orally for 3 days, he will get his feeding tube removed.
 



Attached Files:







niculounge1-740x493.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MissFox

Thank you everyone. I am having a hard time functioning but it was brought to my attention last night that two weeks ago DH mentioned he was weaning himself off his bipolar meds because he had started work and said he felt like his brain was working so he probably didn't need them anymore. And I noticed that he hadn't been getting to sleep easily (which is when these things come up... but they're usually not sit down calm type talks, they're huge blow ups). my daughter wanted to call him last night and then she asked that i talk to him. It was really hard. I don't want to right now. I want to shut down and protect myself. He told me he loved me and it just makes it hurt more.


----------



## MissFox

Myra that is great!!! I'm so happy that everything is going well with Connor!


----------



## oneandtwo

it really could be the fact thT he went off his meds,, and has little to do with your relationship. is he unwilling to start his meds?? bipolar disorder doesnt just go away. im sure his uos and downs will show that hes only wanting space when hes at a,low....im really sorry missfox. sounds like a big mess and your husband is being rather selfish and irresponsible with his mental health...sorry if that was offensive :/


----------



## MissFox

yea it really could be. i need to wait to talk to him when i can leave DD with a friend or something. i'm having a hard time after i talk to him. I cry every time. i don't have anything to say o him because i don' feel like he wants to hear anything. i feel like he is still saying I love you at the end of a call because I know he loves me but at the same time it seems like he just feels like he needs to say it. it hurts me too much to say it because i do love him and i don't want to say it to protect myself. i just want to go back to bed.


----------



## Breadsticks

MissFox, :hugs: ! I hope that you are able to talk to him soon and get things sorted. 

Myra, I'm so glad to hear that Connor is doing well! Such a strong little man :D

I have not yet packed a hospital bag but it has been on the agenda for this weekend for some time now. I received a checklist from our insurance in the mail recently so that is helpful.

I am definitely getting more stretch marks! I've had them on my boobs for a couple of months now. My butt and thighs have light ones too. My hips are the worst but it is where I had ones from puberty so they are much darker. None on the belly yet but I'm sure those are on the way lol!

I had NO IDEA how much colostrum I would produce. Mine is clear/milky/yellowish in color. I have to wear breast pads when I go out. Luckily I was home, but I had an "accident" when I was about 32 weeks...I was sitting in a T-shirt (no bra) and next thing I know my shirt is soaked! I mean it had just poured out, I had to go clean up and change shirts. I want to breastfeed so I guess I should get used to it :haha:


----------



## motherearth23

floatingbaby said:


> :hugs: to you Foxy. What a hard thing to have on your plate right now :cry: I'm so sorry and I hope you and hubby can find your love and common ground again <3
> 
> 
> 
> motherearth23 said:
> 
> 
> I have a super specific packing list for my hospital bag, but haven't put anything together yet... And a somewhat organized birth plan that is basically checkboxes of what I do and do not want. Anyone else thinking of lotus birth/delayed cord clamping (like half hour to an hour?).
> 
> As for colostrum, I've had it for a couple weeks now. It's clear when it comes out, but dries yellow. I was really put off by it when it first happened actually. I'm a first timer, and although I plan to breastfeed it was just weird seeing stuff ooze from my nipple. In the past, this would have been a sign of something gone terribly wrong lol.
> 
> Does anyone else not have a nursery/second bedroom?? I have my basinette and car seat ordered, but honestly have nothing else. My family is throwing me a baby shower to help me out, and that's on June 8th. But besides some clothes, a baby carrier, and a little bouncer chair I have nothing yet! Hopefully when we become home owners someday I can have fun decorating a child's bedroom. But for now we are renters and have to leave the walls alone.
> 
> So nothing to worry about having orange colostrum? :shrug: I've only ever heard it's clear and sticky or yellow... maybe I'll let doc know :)
> 
> We don't have a second bedroom - we don't even have a place for baby to sleep yet! We want to get a bassinet, but not a frilly one, something more clean cut that can be picked up by on handle, not wicker or anything. We did get a carseat and inlaws bought us a stroller... other than that we don't have much! Some clothes and diapers I got at swaps... hopefully my child isn't planning an early arrival :dohh:
> 
> Went for a hike this evening and now I'm achin! Which would be fine if I didn't have this brutal acid food in my throat I could lay down and rest...gah!!!Click to expand...

https://www.target.com/p/arm-s-reach-natural-original-co-sleeper-bassinet-natural/-/A-534673

^^ This is the one we got. Very simple, neutral color, no frills/lace, and it can be used up to 30 lbs as a basinette, then it converts into a regular play yard with mesh sides for up to 50 lbs. I am really excited to have it. It also collapses and packs away into a bag so we can take it overnight if we visit family. 

Really not sure about the orange colostrum. It sounds pretty though :) Haha. Mine isn't really yellow, it's more clear/white. I bet every is different, but I'm sure if you mention it to your doc they will tell you if it's normal or not. :)


----------



## counting

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3233_zpsa32afbc3.jpg

Slightly late on the 8 month(32 week) picture. This is 32+3. I feel absolutely HUGE now and I can't imagine me and baby boy have 2 more months of growing left. 

Once again in the interests of full disclosure, this is the only picture of many my husband took that I feel comfortable sharing. I have SO many stretch marks now, and I think I rival a beached whale when it comes to general circumference. Loving growing my little man though! <3


----------



## sue_88

LOVELY bump counting.......here is my 34 weeker!!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/54B5DD6D-3088-451A-9B26-FD0E1647B6D6-3667-00000A8175B88787_zps80b103a5.jpg


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello Ladies i have been slack again :blush: 

Miss fox I am sorry for what you are going through x

Lovely bump pictures people x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Lovely bump pics everyone x

I have had a few drops of colostrum but it seems to be quite light. I haven't started getting a hospital bag together yet and probably should start soon! 


Myra - So pleased to hear Connor is doing so well. Hope he continues to improve x x x

Miss fox - I am so sorry to hear about your problems with your husband. Hope you are able to resolve them x x:hugs:


----------



## caro103

:hugs: missfox

myra, so glad your little man is doing well! thanks for the update!

gorgeous bumps ladies.

I just spoilt myself :D https://www.babybears.org.uk/product.cfm/product_ID/2191/title/Pink-Lining-Yummy-Mummy-Grey-Bows


----------



## Libbysmum

Apparently I don't need sleep at night and can go take a nap whenever I want during the day...this from my husband who obviously lives in fantasy land. I was like "dream on honey!"
Woke up this morning with serious heartburn...I haven't even eaten since last night and already got the hb! Not fair.
Myra so glad Connor is feeding for you guys that is awesome news!
Miss Fox...so sorry for the issues you guys are experiencing. Perhaps if he goes sees the Dr about the bipolar...my hubby was diagnosed with it when he was younger but he didn't like the meds either. Since I have known him he has never taken them. I do wonder sometimes if it would make a difference or not most of the time he is pretty chillaxed but he does go through down times. I wonder if there are any support groups for the partners of someone with this kind of illness? I have never looked into it.


----------



## MissFox

see and that is the thing. this isn't differet from when he is on them really except maybe seeming more permanent? he has these BLAAHHH nothing in life is good periods and i know it is mental illness. And honestly for a long time (when we got together and he was working) he was fine. he was the one who said he should go get help and that's great. and we really don't get along when I'm pregnant. I am just lost this time. It isn't better later that day and we didn't yell at eachother. it was a calm and crying conversation. Just different.

super cute diaper bag Caro!!


----------



## tlh97990

myra i'm so glad to hear connor is doing well sounds like he'll be home in no time!!!

miss fox i think your right him going off his meds is causing these issues, im sure that doesn't make it hurt any else though. good luck hun!!!

as for me my goal was to get the nursery done today and needless to say that did not happen..i still have two more days of my weekend though so it could happen this weekend still :haha:

I did however go through 1 of the three boxes of my DD's old clothes and went to a resale shop to sell those, bought new baby a going home outfit, and bought a baby monitor..so all was not lost..now everything the baby absolutely needs before she is here is in the house.well except diapers but hubby can always get those while im in the hospital!


----------



## tlh97990

Also, has anyone else been craving ice? i feel like i could eat ice all day everyday and thats it!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

I love all of your bumps, so beautiful! Here is mine from yesterday, 33+4.

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130524_194106_zps86b9cc0d.jpg

My husband and I went to see Iron Man 3 finally. We liked it. But the first half of the movie was pretty uncomfortable, I felt really queasy and was cramping pretty badly. I'm thinking it was Braxton-Hicks. I still feel a little off but honestly I have since coming back from vacation. I have a three day weekend though so that is so nice, no plans tomorrow besides a bit of housework that my husband will be doing :haha: He works Monday but I have off so I'm going to just relax all day and read/watch movies/cuddle with my furbabies. :) Right now we're just relaxing watching hockey, just had dinner and already hungry again for some cake!


----------



## Libbysmum

Totally uncomfortable...I can't believe I still have 6 weeks of this discomfort to go! Ugh! Just get this baby out already!
Took DD to church this morning...they run a sunday kids program so she was out with the other children and I got some peace and quiet for an hour. I then took her home for some lunch and a nap and then we went outside to play and she cuts her toe on a bit of glass in the yard. We recently had the handy man over to remove a window btwn the carport and shed and some glass must have been left like a tiny slither and of course she treads on it! I am sure it looks worse than it actually is. Anyhow I gave her some panadol for the pain and stuck some bandaides over the cut. She seems okay she isn't the kind of child to make a fuss about blood thank heavens.


----------



## sue_88

Im getting seriously uncomfortable too.

My crotch is really really painful, it eases up somewhat during the day but at nights I can just barely sleep - I dread going to bed now.

Oh well, only few weeks left!


----------



## JWandBump

Hey just saying goodbye as i am due 2nd July but babys been trying to make an early apperance so im being induced on the 5th June. So i will no longer be a July Sunbeam, But goodluck everyone hope you all have happy and healthy babies :D xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Sue are you going to a physiotherapist>? It sounds like you have something similar to me. I cant believe I still have six weeks of this pain! Definitely worse at night! I have the belly belt for support but sometimes it is more uncomfortable wearing it. Getting dressed is so difficult, getting in and out the car and in and out of bed...excruciating. I never had it with Libby so it's a whole different pregnancy this time round. If it isnt my crotch area it's heartburn or leg cramps...can't win.


----------



## Libbysmum

JWandBump said:


> Hey just saying goodbye as i am due 2nd July but babys been trying to make an early apperance so im being induced on the 5th June. So i will no longer be a July Sunbeam, But goodluck everyone hope you all have happy and healthy babies :D xx

Let us know how things go. xo:thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

Libbysmum said:


> Sue are you going to a physiotherapist>? It sounds like you have something similar to me. I cant believe I still have six weeks of this pain! Definitely worse at night! I have the belly belt for support but sometimes it is more uncomfortable wearing it. Getting dressed is so difficult, getting in and out the car and in and out of bed...excruciating. I never had it with Libby so it's a whole different pregnancy this time round. If it isnt my crotch area it's heartburn or leg cramps...can't win.

Yeah sounds like we are the same person!

I go to physio and remedial massage. It doesn't help at all though to be honest. The worst for me is getting dressed, trying to put knickers then trousers on....ouch, can barely lift my legs :-(

I want to start RLT and EPO but I can't do it without knowing baby's position, I find out on Tuesday at my appointment. If she's head down I'm starting them, and come 37 weeks I will be serving madams eviction notice!!

If she's breech then saving grace is scheduled c section would be at 39 weeks!


----------



## sue_88

JWandBump said:


> Hey just saying goodbye as i am due 2nd July but babys been trying to make an early apperance so im being induced on the 5th June. So i will no longer be a July Sunbeam, But goodluck everyone hope you all have happy and healthy babies :D xx

Awww good luck JW! You're still an original Sunbeam! Let us know how you're doing!

X


----------



## Libbysmum

What is EPO? and RLT? not sure I have heard of it. Was asking the midwife at the last appointment of baby's position as with Libby she was posterior and caused a lot of pain during labor. They said this one is down but not fully engaged as the muscles are loose from previous pregnancy so he can pop up and down a little...He is also leaning to my side so I need to encourage him to put his little body in the right spot for delivery. Really don't want a csection again...Let's hope you and I both have smooth deliveries when the time comes!
Evening primrose oil? This is an article that I found confronting...not sure if you have read it.https://vbacfacts.com/2012/11/13/evening-primrose-oil-dont-use-it-if-you-are-pregnant/


----------



## sue_88

Thanks for the article, definitely interesting. I will show to my midwife on Tues. she's an advocate for both RLT (raspberry leaf tea) and EPO and I do trust her, but I'll be asking again.

I was more geared towards the tea anyway as I never really get on with taking oil capsules of any form.....nasty burps afterwards :sick:

But can't do any of it if madam has got her butt in my pelvis!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow Libby and sue sounds like you are talking about me with the pain. I have trouble getting in and out of the car, putting on pants, lifting my legs, walking, nighttime is def the worst. I sleep on my sides and cannot hardly move to get up. It is seriously the worst pain ever. I can't wait for this little one to come and hopefully get some relief. This pregnancy has been much harder on my body than the first


----------



## caro103

JWandbump, hope all goes well hun!! def let us know how you get on :)

your ladies sound like your having a rough time of it :(. I've got a touch of spd and def experience the excruciating pain but evening/night if I've not been extremely careful throughout the day, however it actually seems to have settled down a little in the last couple wks (touch wood). I'm avoiding carrying DS as much as possible, lifting anything even mildly heavy, keeping my legs closed at all times and sitting as soon as I feel any aches coming on, seems to be helping but maybe i'm just a lucky one!!

think we might actually be nearly ready for this baby :shock:, just got the crib to put together, check the hosepipe is long enough and steralise it (for filling birth pool ;)), then buy a new monitor, but the monitor can wait as baby will be in with us initially. :D. Getting soooo close now ladies!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Those are good tips caro! I tend to over do it which could be part of my problem. The fact that I almost fell the other night and jarred everything down there doesn't help either :haha: and dd still gets pretty persistent that I carry her sometimes and she is a solid 30lbs. Been trying hard to get her used to walking more though and she's gotten very good at holding my hand when we are in public at a store etc


----------



## tlh97990

I have one more box of clothes to go through then i will at least have all the clothes we dont need out of the house!!!

My DD gave me quite the scare this morning..we haven't been able to find a gate to use in front of the stairs so we block the stairs with her playyard thats filled with toys. well this morning i was getting her cinnamon rolls out of the oven and she decided to move the playyard and sneak upstairs i came out of the kitchen and seen her upstairs peaking through the balcony yelling HI MOM. i told her to stay which of course meant nothing to her because she proceed to try to walk down the stairs and fell down almost the entire flight which is like 14 steps. luckily she slid the whole way and i was able to catch her mid roll so she didnt snap her neck or hit her head on the wood floor! she hit my stomach kinda hard when i caught her but i almost had a heart attack because it was all slow motion and i felt helpless!! luckily she didnt get hurt at all it just scared her and after a few hugs and kisses she was running around like a crazy girl again!


----------



## sue_88

Oh gosh tlh that must have been frightening!! I think the blessing is that babies quite often bounce insituations like that because they don't know to tense like an adult wood.

Poor little'n....but glad she seems to be ok xx


Here is an interesting picture......Millie, and Me at a few weeks old!!
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/92E567EB-09B1-45FA-A546-F87ED17095A7-100-000000050E52A92E_zps441ed27b.jpg


----------



## caro103

proud, jarring yourself def won't have helped! I had to run after DS a few wks ago as the little monkey let himself out of the swimming changing rooms and headed for the road!! (yes I was only in a towel :blush:), paid for it for days after!!

tlh, how scary!! glad she is ok!! 

wow sue, apart from her nose I think she's going to be the spitting image of you!! :D. My DS looks a lot like his daddy, esp when he was first born (it was kinda scary actually the resumbulance then!) but gradually now my genes are kicking in a little. I'm kinda hoping this one is a bit more like me, however not skin colour wise as I burn at the slightest hint of sun!


----------



## sue_88

She's definitely got my cupids bow lips! Mine has just got more prominent as I've got older, and she's got my pout !! Haha love it

My dad did say she looks just like me when he first saw the pic <3


----------



## Libbysmum

wow sue what a likeness! That is amazing! Glad I am not the only one in here with SPD or I'd feel like a paranoid hypochondriac. I tried to explain the pain to my husband but he doesn't seem to understand. I said imagine someone pinching your private parts every time you took a step or tried to stand up. He still doesnt seem very empathetic. 
Tlh omgosh kids are sure scary...what a stunt! Glad she is okay. Sounds a bit like your DD and mine would be good friends...not shy at risk taking!
I wish I had a cleaner...my house looks like a cyclone hit it. DH doesn't seem to notice unless he trips on a toy then it's like the end of the world.


----------



## kaths101

Sue, Millie is your double! Especially her lips. Will be interesting to do the picture again once she's born! 

My spd is still bad, I've been over doing it at work and really pay for it that night and the next day. I can hardly walk, get dressed and roll over in bed. So so painful! 
We haven't got long to go now! 

Jwandbump, I'm sure you can still stick around here, you are still an original July sunbeam it's just your LO will be born In June :haha: doesn't matter! Come to think of it any of our babies here could be born in June!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Sue, great picture! I was just going through our baby pictures to see if there were any similarities and then I saw your post :) So cute!

SPD sounds no fun! I have aches and pains but they seem to just be the typical pregnancy issues. That is bad enough for me :haha:

It has been a lazy day off for me. My husband had to work but the day went quickly, so that's nice! I remembered to weigh myself and take my picture...I am up 30 pounds so far! I want to stay around 35 but anything under 40 is good with me!

Here is my 34 week picture...
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130527_175701_zpsd6f5abf5.jpg

Anyone else doing birth or breastfeeding classes? I have a breastfeeding class Wednesday night and birthing classes start Thursday night (they go for four weeks). I'm really excited!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks lovely bump!

I have a breast feeding class coming up but it's just a one hour thing. That's all I'm taking however with my first I def had wished I would have taken the birthing classes because strangely I didn't know how to breathe through my contraction :dohh: I spent the first 4 hours of labor holding my breath while contracting :haha: as you can imagine contractions being 1-2 mins apart it got exhausting. 

Gotta upload my 35 weeks pic sometime. I think I am def starting to drop. Wanna see what some of you ladies think though :)


----------



## Libbysmum

ProudArmyWife said:


> Breadsticks lovely bump!
> 
> I have a breast feeding class coming up but it's just a one hour thing. That's all I'm taking however with my first I def had wished I would have taken the birthing classes because strangely I didn't know how to breathe through my contraction :dohh: I spent the first 4 hours of labor holding my breath while contracting :haha: as you can imagine contractions being 1-2 mins apart it got exhausting.
> 
> Gotta upload my 35 weeks pic sometime. I think I am def starting to drop. Wanna see what some of you ladies think though :)

I wish I had classes! A friend was going to loan me a lamaze dvd but she keeps forgetting to bring it. Had a horrible night my emotions were running high and I basically felt like nobody cared about this pregnancy or baby!:cry:
I basically accused my DH of trying to kill the baby with overheating me with the electric blanket...insanity right?


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies!! well apparently my daughters fall down the stairs caused an injury to me! All day i was having pelvic pressure that was getting worse and worse throughout the day and finally i couldn't stand or walk to the bathroom or anything so i went to the hospital. they were consider of placental abruption or something from me catching my daughter and her hitting my stomach on her landing (which protected her thankfully) they did an ultrasound and the baby looked great and my placenta was intact thank god! they said i strained my pubic bone and told me to take vicodin to get me through the pain. Taking anything scares me to death during pregnancy..today i was able to walk better without as much pain but i didnt sleep at all last night because i hurt so bad so i decided to take one vicodin before bed tonight. It makes me nervous since its a category C drug but im hoping if i dont take it every 4 hours like they prescribed it i'll be ok!

libbysmum thats hilarious that you accused your DH of that..our emotions during pregnancy especially now are kind of funny to look at afterwards :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, it wasnt funny at the time...thankfully he didn't take it too personally and let me cry it out. I think partially I am so worried about loosing this baby cause we had the earlier mc...amazing how these emotions surface. I have nothing to worry about I feel this baby kicking, rolling around etc so know he is ok in there it's just the crazy pregnant lady hormones!


----------



## JJsmom

MissFox :hugs:! hope everything works out for you and your DH!

Myra, I'm so glad Connor is doing well!! Not much longer now and you'll all be at home together where you should be!

tlh, hope you feel better soon!! Very scary situation there!!

Update on me, I got married on Saturday the 25th!! So now OH is my DH!! :) So exciting!! I had a doc appt on Friday for my BPP and NST. They took my blood pressure when I first went in and it was slightly elevated but nothing too bad. Then they had me lay on my back for 20 mins to do the NST and the doc said take her blood pressure again. When they did, it showed 150/100. They said I'm not going anywhere until she talked to the doc. I had to hurry as I had stuff to get from my house and what not and head back 1 1/2 hrs to where I was staying at our hotel and have our wedding rehearsal. Well, doc had other plans for me. She said sorry you're not going anywhere! You're going to the hospital to be monitored. GREAT! Got me over to the hospital and into their gown and strapped me up to all the monitors and took my blood pressure every 15 mins. I sent DH off to get the rental tuxes and my DS1's hair cut. I took a nap and doc finally came in 2 1/2 hrs later and said I was good to go as my blood pressure went back to normal shortly after I got to the hospital and that it was the doc office raising my BP. 

Finally got out of there and rushed to get stuff done and out of there so I could get back in time for my rehearsal. My wedding was perfect! I've been having braxton hicks which I didn't know until the doc asked if I could feel the contractions. Then I watched the monitor and felt my stomach tightening and I realized that what I thought was Coltyn rolling is actually braxton hicks. I've had a lot of swelling in my ankles. I am hoping everything will be good at this next appt next week. I'm supposed to go in this week but we are on our honeymoon so I told them I'll be back next week. Having lots of heartburn too!! I can barely eat anymore. DH keeps asking if I'm hungry, all I say is, are you? Because I can never tell anymore and it seems like I'm getting a ton of heartburn. Even drinking water will give it to me which is strange. I also feel like I'm going back to first trimester where if I don't eat as soon as I get up, I feel like I'm going to get sick! Sorry for the long update, it's been a bit since I've been on and probably wont be able to again unless DH falls asleep before I do again during the honeymoon! LOL!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on getting married jj that's awesome news :)

I hear you about the heartburn and reverting to first tri symptoms. I'm back to being queasy with eating dairy and feeling generally nauseated and blah most days. We are so close now and yet it still seems so far away :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on the wedding JJ's...will you post any photos? How annoying about the bp! I totally understand that can be awful. Rest your legs as much as you can and enjoy the honeymoon :) like you need to be told that hahahaaa


----------



## caro103

congrats jj's! glad your bp went back down! xx


----------



## caro103

gorgeous bump breadsticks!

tlh, ouch!! hopefully it'll settle down asap!

oooh I have the day to myself today :D, DS is at nursery and DH is away on a business trip. Going to get on with painting DS's mural :D xx


----------



## myra

:wedding: Congratulations, JJsmom!! :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

Getting so big...had Libby in the background she put the dress over her pjamas. I am so tired:sleep: Another five weeks of this...great!
 



Attached Files:







35 down.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissFox

Thank you all for your support. Dh and I got a chance to talk yesterday and he wants to work things out after all. He went drinking with his brothers and said it was good to let loose and think about things. I've got counseling set up for friday and he said he will call today to set some up for himself. 
Congrats on your wedding JJs. And that your BP came down so you could finish getting everything for the wedding together.
Hope those that aren't feeling well start to feel better and heal! DD is being a stinker so I can't go through and reply to everyone. 
I'm heading to my moms house for a couple days. Today is her birthday.


----------



## sue_88

That is good to hear Miss Fox, sounds like he just experienced a bump in the road. Wishing you the best for the counselling :flower:

YAY JJ !!! You got married! :) fabulous, happy honeymoon!!!

I also feel like I am back in 3rd tri, I have been sick TWICE in the past week - just in the morning so just stomach juice but still BLEUGH totally took me back!!

Hope you've had a nice day Caro!


I had my 34 wk appointment today - we spent 40 minutes chatting!!! OOPSS!!!! Sorry to the lady who was supposed to be booked in after me. lol.

Millie is still bum down!!! But midwives are really confident she will turn, so confident I am still booked for my homebirth and the kit will be dropped off on Monday 10th. I have invited my mum to that appointment as she is nervous about homebirth so I have said to her why doesn't she come along so she can then meet them, see all the kit and ask any questions she's got. She gladly accepted - just hope she can now get the day off work - should be ok, she only works a few hours each morning just to pass the time. lol.

I was having some painful and quite regular BH last night - I had to phone the labour ward. They reassured me though and soon enough after ending the phone call they eased off, I have been having a few sporadic ones last night and today but nothing major just a little uncomfortable.

Mentioned my pelvis pain too to my midwife and she's written in my notes SPD symptoms, and told me not to stretch my legs too far apart and just be gentle when getting up and down and slowly walking.

Hope everyone is well.....me and bunny have been to the vets tonight for Rabbit Week so he is loving his free goodie bag and having a whale of a time with his new toys!! (1 has been destroyed already! lol)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope every one is well. 

Had my 34 week check up today and everything seemed to be fine. There were some traces of glucose in my sample, but as its the first time, and it was such a small amount, hopefully it will prove to be a one off. MW said would need to wait & see what happens at the appointment. 

Bean is measuring fine, and his HB is good & strong. I always like hearing the HB, to get the reassurance he is still there & doing well. 

we also have our first NHS class on Thursday. Will be interesting to compare it with the NCT class. I am taking the view that if nothing else, it gives me an afternoon out of the office. Hopefully will be a helpful class too.

In non-bean news, the builders have confirmed it will take an extra 3 weeks to complete the works to our house. Great news, that they will be working right up to my due date! Fingers crossed that he continues to be co-operative and stays put for as long as possible! 

sue_88 - Heres hoping Milly starts co-operating and turns round soon. Fingers crossed you are able to get your home birth. I have finally given up on the idea, as it now looks like we will have builders around up to the due date. 

libbysmum - Hope your spd gets better soon. I sympathise with the housework - we are in the middle of building works, and the place is just full of dust & muck. Cant wait to get this finished. Cute bump pix x 

kaths101 - Hope your spd gets better soon too. 

breadsticks - cute bump pix, glad you had a good day off. I am doing a NCT course which covers birth, breastfeeding and the early days which has been good so far. I am also doing some NHS classes too, and have my first one this week.

tlh97990 - Sorry to hear about your injury hope you are feeling better soon 

JJsmom - Congratulations on your wedding! Glad you were able to make it and hope you have a wonderful honeymoon. xx 

proud army wife - Hope your symptoms get better soon. It does seem we are scarily close now, but it still seems a bit surreal! 

caro103 - Hope you enjoyed your day off and got your painting done. 

Missfox - So pleased to hear your OH wants to work things out, sending you best wishes & hope things can be resolved. Hope a few days at your mum's will give you a good break too.


----------



## caro103

miss bellum, how annoying they're taking even longer, but at least the end is in sight now! will be worth it in the long run :D. I'm still chasing my landscape gardener for a start date :/, I've told him if he's not done by July he can bugger off and come back after I've had the baby but really I want it sorted before then as we have a giant fish pond and it'd be sooo much better to have it filled in and sorted before this new baby so it's safe for my DS to run around while I'm tending to the newborn!

Sue, sorry bubba is still bum down :/, silly lady!! get scrubbing the floors! presume you've been on the spinning babies website? yay the midwifes are optimistic she'll turn though!

Sam, So glad you and DH had a chat, fx'ed you'll work through this! you sound much happier already :thumbup: xx

libbys- gorgeous bump hun! sorry you're so tired though hun :hugs:

I nearly finished Alex's mural today! get sooo much more done without him around :haha:, just gotta do final touches tomorrow then will take a pic, it's not turned out too bad! xx


----------



## tlh97990

missfox im so glad you guys are going to try to work things out!! at least you can say you tried everything you could!!! thats awesome that hes willing to go to counseling too i know a lot of men refuse to go so thats really good!!!

jjsmom congrats on getting married!! hope your bp gets under control!

afm- i also feel huge! today at work someone asked me when i was due and i said july 20th and they were like wow youre really big i thought you were further along than that...i just said yeah thanks i felt like a cow before but now i know i look like one :haha: i cant believe some people!!

as for my injury.. i took a vicodin before bed and it helped sleep through the pain but i was hurting bad when i woke up and all day at work..i didnt want to take it before work because i wouldnt be able to drive or probably function well at work if i did so all i can say is it is going to be a long month!! i think i have 25 working days left before i can go on leave and i cant wait


----------



## JJsmom

Here are 2 pics that the photographer posted on FB.
 



Attached Files:







Photo3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12









Photo4.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Libbysmum

JJ's that is cute! Looks like you all had fun!
Miss Fox...great to hear...all the best for Friday!
Just for laughs... I was in the car talking to Libby and I said "you know sometimes Daddy cracks me up!" and she says "and down?"


----------



## caro103

jj's, looking gorgeous!

libby's :haha: kids say the funniest things :)

finally finishes DS's room!! soonish we'll swap him into a big bed and then you'll see them properly all the time


and this is the finished baby's room :D, minus the cot which baby will have once DS is finished with it :)


----------



## junemomma09

Missfox- so glad to hear you guys are going to work on things. 

JJ- congrats on getting married!! Cute photos :)

I'm at my high risk OB waiting to get my follow up ultrasound to make sure Emma is growing properly. Yesterday I went to this cute boutique store for natural parents ( parents using natural products and baby wearing items) and bought this cute teal ring sling. It's 100% cotton and feels nice. It's brand new so hopefully I can break it in soon after she's born. I also got some stuff for natural wipes, cloth wipes, and a premixed bottle of wipe spray. All organic and natural products and smells Devine :) I'm so excited to see how well it works. I've washed all her clothing, blankets, towels, etc. most is put away in the dresser/changer combo. We have to wait to purchase the chest dresser due to finances. But we're going to do a closet organizer and get some baskets to put all her linens in. I think I'm going to try to find some small basket-like bins that will fit in the top dresser drawers to organize her socks, headbands, bows, etc. plus it'll give me a place to store her diapers, etc. we have to wait to buy the hutch that goes with it so I'm trying to be creative with what we have now. 

I can't believe she could come as early as 3 weeks from now. So exciting!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

JJsmom - Lovely pixs, you look lovely and so happy :) 

Libbysmum - Funny! 

caro103 - Love the nursery, what an great job! Hope you can get your garden sorted before July. 

junemomma09 - Hope the scan show all is well with little Emma.


----------



## Libbysmum

My boobs are so sore! I hardly slept cause they hurt so bad. I don't remember them hurting so much with Libby. She was up at the crack of dawn this morning asking for her pacifier. Trying to wean that away may just have to do it cold turkey!


----------



## oneandtwo

had my 35wk appt. she said based on my symptoms i could really go at any time, i better not. i feel baby is still too little!! im 1cm dilated.

it was also confirmed (i suspected, cause i was watching at home) that im not gaining weight anymore :/ so now i need to go in weekly ao they can monitor babies and my growth, she ia growing normal right now. the doc wants me on protein supplements, as well as increased heartburn meds as she thinks thats why i have no appetite..kinda irritating!! anyway, heres a bump picture :).

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013-05-28071136_zpsa048a1eb.jpg


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Libby that's how we had to get rid of the pacifier. I just took it and she never got it again. She actually did much better than I thought she would. Although in taking it it started a new trend where I have to pay her butt for her to go to sleep :dohh: 

Oneandtwo hope baby stays put for just a little longer. And lovely bump :) 


I've been having lots of Braxton hicks today and my little girl is seriously throwing a party in my tummy. It hurts so much. It's so weird to watch my belly twist and flop back and forth. On top of that I am just plain exhausted. Haven't been sleeping well at night due to pelvic and hip pain and overall uncomfortableness of pregnancy. I'm so ready for this process to be over and to just have my little girl in my arms. I just keep telling myself two more weeks and she is free to come anytime sounds much better than the thought of 5 more weeks :haha:


----------



## abagailb14

I hear you ProudArmyWife- I swear mine is trying to kick her way out! Her movements are so strong now that it is quite uncomfortable. I also keep telling myself that it's almost the end! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

And hiccups inside...theyre funny but I do feel sorry for the little guy. I know they say try to make it to 37wks cause it is better for the baby etc but I wouldn't be unhappy if he decided to make an early exit so uncomfortable. I am glad they are watching you Oneandtwo. Mine never weighs me or checks me that closely...all I get at my appointments are a bit of a chat, baby heart monitored and my blood pressure taken. Nobody has weighed me or checked my cervix or anything I wonder why I bother going in and paying the huge parking fees.


----------



## oneandtwo

libbysmum, thats how my last OB was, and their parking was expensive and we lived two hrs from him, i remembergetting fruatrated about it!! lol. she said the only reason she checked me was cause i had my last at 37+5 so she wantes to make sure everything was still all boarded up! when i told her i delivered my son the day after i was told i was maybe a cm and a half, she was like oh, well that sucks. Im really hoping i can get some weight put on, im hoping it hasn'taffected the baby in anyway!!

i hate fetal hiccups, its like torture the rhythmic tapping that cant be stopped....oh my!! shes been getting them s lot more often. im hoping she comes around the same time her brother did, no earlier!!


----------



## oneandtwo

Do you ever feel like, you are not as far along as we are? like when i was told they wouldn't stop my labor i was like WHAT?! i am not far enough along for this shit!! i dont know, its weird to rxplain but i feel very unprepared after today.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, I hear you...in some way I am ready to get this kid out but am also glad he is still tucked away in there safely while I am chasing an active toddler round and cleaning up her mess. Not sure how to juggle the newborn and toddler thing...will cross that bridge when I get to it. OMG DD was happy one second then projectile vomits the next...covered the lounge room floor from one end to the other cause she kept moving. No matter how I said stay still and mummy will clean u up...so horrible I was trying hard not to gag myself! Not sure why she didn't seem to have a temperature or anything. I am dying for DH to get home from work so I can clean up and shower. This little one has been so active tonight rolling from one side to the other I see waves along my belly as he shuffles back and forth...maybe he is lookn for the exit?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I feel the same way oneandtwo. People keep telling me oh she can come anytime and I'm like umm not she needs to stay till at least June 11th (37 weeks) I keep telling myself I really need to get on the whole packing my hospital bag thing. I have all the stuff just need to throw it together. I would wait till I'm in labor but last time my labor hit hard and fast with contractions starting out 2-5 mins apart. I wasn't walking around doing anything at that point :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

my husband got irritated with me cause i hadn't packed a bag, or done anything really, to prepare for her. its so bad but i dont see anything that needs to be done before she comes, aside from the hospital bag. having to pack that alone i realized i think,my husband has probably packed it each time lol, im so lost on what to pack since,hubby and kids wont be,there. i got clothes for us, and my camera. i live about less than a mile/ 5 min fromthe hospital so im not as ll that worried if i foeget somwthing

ugh dont the rolls almost make you sick libbysmum? i videod a brief/small roll plus,her hiccups he other day my family was,completely grossed out! haha


----------



## sue_88

I'm with you on the hiccups. I find them SO annoying!! Then I feel really bad for getting annoyed :-/ oops. But they are seriously like a mini form of torture!

I can't believe how close we are now, I am so really to meet Millie but I know it's best she stats put until 37 weeks. I just wish I could hold her and see her and know she's safe, even though she's in my belly it still really feels like the unknown!!

X


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom, congrats on your wedding! :happydance: Beautiful pictures too :D

MissFox, I am so glad your husband wants to talk things out! I hope everything goes smoothly for you :)

Aisling gets the hiccups ALL. THE. TIME. I think it is adorable but I don't think she does lol. If she has had them longer than a minute or two she starts rolling and kicking my ribs :haha: 

I am loving pregnancy but I too am ready for her to be here! My friend is about 39 weeks now, also with a little girl...waiting for her to arrive has helped make the pregnancy go more quickly but I wish I was due sooner too lol. I am just praying Aisling is not like my most recent niece, my SIL was induced at 42 weeks! Not only am I not patient enough, but my classes start back up 8/24 or something like that, I'd like to have a solid 6 weeks beforehand. My class schedule is pretty nice, only Tuesdays and Thursdays so it wouldn't be the end of the world but still.

I had my breastfeeding class last night! It was amazing! I was so happy that my husband went with me. His favorite hockey team was playing in a game 7 playoff game against one of their biggest rivals and it was at the same time as the class. I told him I would understand if he stayed home to watch the game but he insisted on going :D It was very helpful and a free program offered at the hospital, I feel so much more confident in being able to breastfeed! I honestly was getting pretty nervous with some of the horror stories I had heard.

Tonight we have our first birthing class of four. I am so excited! Just have to get through the work day first. My boss is scheduling me so nicely, I asked to stay part-time (I usually work more over the summer) so I wouldn't get worn out and she has been giving me every other day off and half days. I am still exhausted a lot but on my days off I can rest and get a few things done at home, so far it has been great.


----------



## caro103

i'm with you ladies on the strong movements! swear baby is trying to get out!!

feeling sooo tired today, heartburn had me up a lot of the night :dohh:


----------



## Miss Bellum

I am hoping little one stays put for as long as possible! I want to get as much of the building works out of the way as we can and get the house in to a liveable state again first. 

Had our first NHS antenatal class today. It was quite good but I think it suffered by comparison to our NCT class, as a lot of the things they covered, we had already done. Still, it was an afternoon off work. Met a couple of other ladies I know, so that was good too. 

oneandtwo - hope your little one stays put for as long as possible and she continues to grow well. Cute bump pix x 

libbysmum - I just get a chat, blood pressure monitored, and baby heart/measurements checked. They do usually take a sample each time and a blood test every other time. At least mine is walking distance so I don't need to pay for parking.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks ladies!! We had a wonderful wedding and are still on our honeymoon for a couple more days. Today we got up and went downstairs for breakfast and ended up having cramps! Talk about scaring me! Well we came back to the room and relaxed and I took a nap on my left side and drank water and got up about an hour later and was feeling better. So we went to sight see at what DH wanted to see and it was a lot of walking but I took breaks and drank water. We're back at the room now so I can get a nap.

I have to say I'm getting tired of the comments about how I'm going to go at any time by the people here. I'm like well, I still have 5 more weeks to go! They are like wow!!! There's no way you will make it that long! Which to me says they are saying I'm huge!

I am ready to meet our Coltyn but I know he still needs to cook longer. I'll catch up with everyone's posts later! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Libbysmum

DH was so late getting home... omgosh what a crazy night. We were both up with DD who was all shaking and vomiting. We almost took her to the hospital we were so worried. She kept it up all night poor darling. DH was very good holding the bowl for her to puke in and wiping her face. This morning she managed a bit of water and some banana...I am hoping it all stays down. My mother will come over for lunch and DH and I hope to escape for the afternoon maybe go see a movie. We rarely go anywhere without DD so I am pretty excited about the idea. I just hope DD isn't poorly this afternoon. Needless to say neither of us got much sleep and I am now doing a bunch of laundry that had puke on it and disinfecting the carpets.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh man Libby hope she feels better soon. It's awful watching your baby be sick and feeling helpless


----------



## Libbysmum

yeh it isn't good functioning on almost no sleep being up 4 or 5 times to hold her hair back and let her hurl. The whole house has this vomit odor to it now...really gross. I gave her some lemonade to help with dehydration she loves it and keeps asking for more...not sure if that is a good thing or not!


----------



## sue_88

Aww hun I hope she feels better soon. Poor little one x

Last day at work for me! :happydance:


----------



## misshastings

I've been on maternity leave for 2 weeks now and it is the best thing ever :) Finally stopped having back ache, feeling sick and stressed and seems it was more work induced than pregnancy symptoms! 

My skin is clear and my hair is healthier and i'm sleeping better too! Enjoy your last day at work! xxx


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! I'm waiting on a call from the nurse at my doctors office. I've been having a lot of bad menstrual type cramping on the bottom part of my uterus and sharp pains the past couple days under my left breast. I generally just don't feel well either. Hoping maybe it's just normal pregnancy stuff.


----------



## caro103

enjoy the rest of your honeymoon jj's!!

hope libby feels better soon and you guys don't catch it :(, watching them be sick is the worst ever!

sue, woohoo for mat leave! its great not to be working :D

june, I hope everything is ok hun, hold tight little one!

we've had a lovely day so far, went to a park with animals and stuff that's fairly cheap and Alex loves it! and off swimming in a bit, he's just taking a nap to recharge ;) xx


----------



## junemomma09

Had to call the dr office again, started having sharp pains o we my whole abdomen. It's hurting so bad it's bringing me to tears :-( I don't know what it is or why I'm having them.


----------



## Breadsticks

JJsmom, have a fabulous honeymoon!

Libbysmum, I hope she feels better soon! Poor girl, that sounds awful :(

Sue, happy last day of work! :happydance:

Misshastings, I'm glad maternity leave has made you feel so much better! Makes me want to take some leave but I'm working 20 hours/week alternating days off so it's not bad at all. That and my coworkers absolutely spoil me when I'm there :haha:

June, I hope everything is OK! Please keep us updated! I have been getting period type cramps frequently, I'm certain in my case they are Braxton-Hicks, but I have no clue about the sharp pains you are talking about! I hope they go away and you can get some rest.

Caro, what a nice day! I love parks, swimming, and naps myself :haha:

As for me, we had our birthing class last night and I was VERY surprised! I thought since it was at the hospital they would be pushing epidural/pain medication. Yesterday's class focused only on natural birth! I am the type of person that would prefer no medication but I have no problem asking for it if I need it, I always just assumed I would need it though lol. Now I feel like I could do it without :) We practiced breathing techniques and looked at different positions to help ease pain. We will practice the positions at another class in a couple of weeks. I'm so excited! I asked my husband how he felt about me trying without pain medications and he said he'll help me with whatever I want so I'm a happy girl :D

Also, today is our four year anniversary! :happydance: Time sure does fly! I was always the shy girl that thought I'd never meet anyone, get married, or have kids...until that wonderful husband of mine came into my life just shy of my 19th birthday. This anniversary feels even more special with our little girl on the way :)


----------



## JJsmom

libbysmum, hope DD feels better soon! It'll be great if you and your DH can get out and spend time together!

Junemomma, hope you get an answer soon! My doc said if I start getting menstrual cramps and pain under my right breast to come in ASAP! Hopefully everything will calm down with your uterus and that your LO holds on for a bit longer in there!! Will be watching for an update later!!


----------



## caro103

junemomma glad you're getting checked out hun :hugs:

breadsticks, how lovely! happy anniversary :D, so good they're promoting natural birth!

we spent well over an hour at the pool, I had to drag him out in the end :haha:, glad my step dad came too though as he took alex on the flumes as i'd have really struggled with that!

he's currently shredding tissues all over my sofa and 'hiding' them in the gaps :wacko:, haven't the energy to stop him nor bother with the tantrum that'll come from it, will just clear up the mess later :dohh:


----------



## motherearth23

Okay, so who else is totally NOT excited to be pregnant in this summer heat for the next few weeks?? I have all the windows open, and a fan on directly in front of me and I am still sweating! Took a cold shower, which is so unlike me. I usually love love love the heat. I'm currently crunching on a glass of ice cubes too lol. I walked a few blocks to pay rent this morning, and wore mesh work out shorts and a tank top since I was sweating so much. My landlady complimented me on my figure and said "bless you for exercising so late in pregnancy". I almost burst out laughing since I haven't formally exercised this entire pregnancy... just walks here and there. I can't wait to find a good swimming hole nearby so I can just float and cool off!!!! 


June-I hope you're alright hun, pains are always scary this late in pregnancy. I had a scare a few days ago with sharp cramping, it turned out to be diarrhea :nope: But your pains sound more serious than mine, hopefully you are at the midwife/doctor's now getting checked on. <3


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies for your concern and thoughts! The pains have subsided for the most part. The nurse said if they come back or the cramping continues (after drinking lots of water) to call back. Emma has been moving around so that's reassuring  not sure why I have had the pains but hopefully they don't come back.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks for the update June...was worried for you. I have had similar menstral pa
in but not quite as bad as you described. I am not sure what the connection is with sore breasts? I have had sore breasts the past few days and it sucks...very painful...I just assumed it was the preparing for breastfeedn later on...didn't know it was something to call a hospital about? Now I am confused.
DD wanted me to put her in a summer dress today...it's bloody freezing outside so not entirely appropriate but couldn't deal with the idea of her tantrum so made her wear leggings under it and socks.
Carol I love swimming- I use to take Libby often for lessons but haven't been in a long while. She wasn't really paying attention to the class instructor.
I got a pile of dishes to do today...thanks to DH and his baking day yesterday.


----------



## junemomma09

Well it was pain under my left breast, like near the rib arch. I'm still having pretty painful menstrual type cramps on and off but haven't had the sharp pains since earlier today.


----------



## Miss Bellum

It seems really strange now to be thinking about having a LO in 5 weeks! Only 2 weeks left in work now not long to go. Short weeks too, so only 61/2 days. Such a nice thought. 

Anonmale took me out for a meal last night which was lovely! 

Hope everyone is doing well. 


libbysmum - Hope your DD is feeling better soon and you & OH get to have a nice afternoon out.

sue_88 - hope your last day at work went well. Must be a great feeing to be on leave now! I still have another 2 weeks to go. Still, at least they are only short weeks, so not too bad. 

misshastings - glad to hear you are enjoying leave and that your symptoms have got better. 

caro103 - sounds like a lovely day out.

breadsticks - Sounds like it was a good class. I found the same thing in my nct class too, they seem to be very keen on getting people to think positive and try alternatives to medication. I am feeling quietly confident I think. Congrats on your 4 year anniversary! Its amazing how time flies isn't it? 

mother earth - I think I would struggle where you are, I don't do well with heat. Probably just as well I am in the UK as I don't need to worry about it much! It is nice at the moment though, we finally have a bit of sun. Hope you find a nice pool to cool off in. 

junemomma09 - Fingers crossed the pains don't come back.


----------



## oneandtwo

Does anyone else just feel, fine? this is weird to explain, but i had ALOT of early labot signs last week, we all thought the time was coming. im usually just SO done by this time, i generally very much hate pregnancy. but for the last i dont know three or so days, i am so comfortable staying pregnant...forever! lol i mean i cant walk, sleep or eat. heartbur is insane, and,baby HURTS when she kicks, but im.okay with it all. isnt that weird? i dont feel,like,I'll be pregnant forever, but i just feel,like this is,not bad, to keeo,her inside. i dont know if its due to my anxiety i feel when i think about delivery, and my husband not being here and,my sisters posdiblt not making it AND having to,leave,my boys, that my brain is,just turning me into a shitting rainbows lady to avoid getting oberly stressed, i have no idea but im seriously not minding this pregnancy. 

and i could have this baby like,next week! i had my last in the 37th week and I'll be 36wks on Monday...just crazy, crazy stuff!!


----------



## caro103

sounds like a nice place to be oneandtwo! could be the calm before the storm though!?

I've been feeling really kinda emotional the past few days, prob just cos i'm knackered, hoping it doesn't mean anything anyway as baby has to stay in until 37wks for my homebirth :D

so glad things have settled down june!

libbys, you should take her to lessons again in the future, he's way more receptive to being taught and following the instructions these days! he's the only kid that gets dunked under and comes back up saying 'more' :rofl:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just 10 short days and my baby girl can safely make her appearance whenever she sees fits! Can't believe the end is finally near :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Update...DD is feeling herself again but DH and I must have caught her germs...I started feeling ill last night and he started feeling ill this morning. I had to run to the loo about 4 times and only just made it...horrid germs! I was really worried I would go into early labor the pain in my belly was so bad.


----------



## oneandtwo

oh libbysmum-that is awful! i hope it passes quickly for you, dont forget to drink lots!!


----------



## tlh97990

those of you with little ones at home what are you doing with them when you go into labor? all my family lives nearby but i dont trust my mom or sister to be alone with my DD. Originally my dad and stepmom were going to watch her but they want to be able to have a carseat so they can drive with her places and i dont feel comfortable with her being in a car with them. mainly because i dont know how either of them drive and my step mom has a history of having mini strokes. I dont want to be worried about my daughter while i'm in labor. I told my hubby that if he didnt mind after i push the baby out i want him to be home with our daughter and they can come visit as often as he wants but it would put my mind at ease. my dad and step mom were going to watch her from the time i go into labor until my hubby could get home but lately they never answer the phone when i call. i understand people get busy and what not but if i call a few times in a row (like when i went to the hospital last week) and no one answers or calls back i dont feel like i can count on them when i'm in labor. at this point i could go in labor at any time..i had my husband ask his parents to come down (they live 4 hours away) so i guess when i get admitted to the hospital they'll head down and he'll come to the hospital after they get here. i have a bad feeling i'm going to have this baby alone :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Libbysmum* - oh no... I hope you shake it really quickly. I can't imagine being sick this late in the game. I can barely deal with normal me pregnant... sick as well must be unbearable.

*tlh97990* - I'm either calling my next door neighbor or dropping her off at a different friend's house until my mom can get here. Mom lives about 3 and half hours away so I plan on calling her as soon as things start happening, but then I trust my mom completely with my daughter. No way could I do labour without my hubby there. Hope you get something worked out that you're happy with!

*oneandtwo* - that's very zen of you. lol I on the other hand am not ready for him to be out at all but would really like to not be in pain constantly either... 37 weeks.. wow that IS soon! Crazyness!! :D


Sorry I've missed so much guys. I'm up visiting with my parents while hubby is on a business trip (told him he had to get me to my parents first if he needed to go away for a week!) Thankfully they've got a pool so we've been doing a lot of floating. Kinda essential at this point though as I am SO FREAKING SWOLLEN!!!!! Just typing this is distinctly painful. Carpal tunnel has truly set in now and lasts all day. Tried helping dad cut chicken today and my fingers went numb part way through and my wrist started aching like crazy. I wake up every hour our two at night when they go numb and my arms hurt up to my elbows. It's ridiculous and hard to deal with. I have to keep my hands completely flat and inline with my wrists or the numbness starts... and there go the fingers on my right hand!! guess it's time to stop typing. I'll try to check in more later but if you don't hear much from me - know that I'm still reading just too bloody incapacitated to respond!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Dd will be staying with my grandparents. Depending on what time of day/night it is they will either keep her here at home or she will go down there which she is very used to. Then later after I call and give them the okay they will bring her up to the hospital to see us and meet her new sister :) I'm very close with my family though and trust them completely with driving with her.


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh, my friend is watching my boys at my home, she won't be traveling with them. my kids love her, and her two kids. i could not/would not have felt comfortable having them left with grandparents even if we were allowing family to come, other than my sisters. my sisters will leave the hospital after I've delivered and take care of the boys so my friend doesn't have to stay over night. my sisters aren't allowed to leave base with them, and even though my sons dont know them very well, my sisters adore them so i know they'll just be treated like perfect little puppies whike im in hospital. 

I'd have a friend watch them if its possible? but to tell you the,trutg, if the hospital allowed it, and my husband was home they'd all be coming to hospital with us, we took our olders to hospital each time a younger was born, and it was fantastic :)


----------



## oneandtwo

becca-do you have the wrist splints?? sounds like they could help, if you dont they sell the otc at most pharmacies. my mom wore them all the time before she had the surgery.


----------



## oneandtwo

caro-ive thought of that, but all my labor signs have left (expect insane nesting) i just feel really good, emotionally. physically, not so much but its not bothering me lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you ladies...DH had aches all day and felt awful...he said if I felt as bad as he did I should call the hospital. He is so anxious about loosing this baby because of our other mc. I called the hospital and they said just to keep up the fluids and if I got worse to go to my regular GP in the morning. They said they didn't like people coming with vomiting bugs to hospital cause of cross infection...lol whatevs!
Managed a bit of toast and it stayed down...had some rice for dinner just avoiding dairy and anything remotely spicy. Am hoping the worst is over!
As for DD when I am in labor hopefully my mother will babysit. I had not thought about the car seat issue! I am glad you mentioned it! DH and I have one on laybuy that we will use for Libby and the new baby will go in her old seat as it's from birth-4 years. The new seat is from 6mths-8years so I am praying she wont grow too fast and be squished up in it. It was an extra $30 from the one we had planned to get but the government recalled it because it wasn't safe...talk about drama! Thankfully we still had it on laybuy and not purchased fully so they shop just swapped the $ over to the other seat for us. Such a relief!


----------



## Pink Flowers

ended up back in hospital with bleeding again last night :( Baby is ok so that's all that matters. Took 3 doctors to find my cervix tho! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## tlh97990

i wish i trusted my family more but my mom is extremely overweight and my daughter's room is upstairs. my mom can't walk up a flight of stairs or get up and chase my daughter around. she's furious i wont let her watch her but if you cant get up and down you dont need to be watching a toddler! as for my dad i just became close with over the last year and a half i trust him and his wife with her but not necessarily over night. and my sister has a bit of drinking problem even though she thinks she doesnt so it worries me. id like to think she wouldnt drink around my daughter alone but you never know. im hoping i go into labor early in the morning when my daughter can be in daycare until my in laws make it in town!


----------



## myra

Pink Flowers said:


> ended up back in hospital with bleeding again last night :( Baby is ok so that's all that matters. Took 3 doctors to find my cervix tho!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

How stressful to have this happen again :hugs: glad that the little guy is doing well though! Did they send you home or keep you for observation?


----------



## Pink Flowers

myra said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> ended up back in hospital with bleeding again last night :( Baby is ok so that's all that matters. Took 3 doctors to find my cervix tho!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx
> 
> How stressful to have this happen again :hugs: glad that the little guy is doing well though! Did they send you home or keep you for observation?Click to expand...

They sent me home after doing a ctg etc. They said its coming from the outisde and cervix is still very high and closed x


----------



## Jsmom5

Wow! This thread sure has grown since I've been on in April. I hope everyone is doing ok. I haven't read all the posts yet, but I will have to go back & read them. I'm just so excited to be 33 weeks today!!


----------



## caro103

Libbysmum said:


> Update...DD is feeling herself again but DH and I must have caught her germs...I started feeling ill last night and he started feeling ill this morning. I had to run to the loo about 4 times and only just made it...horrid germs! I was really worried I would go into early labor the pain in my belly was so bad.

:hugs: hope it passes soon, how nasty to be so sick and heavily pregnant :(



tlh97990 said:


> those of you with little ones at home what are you doing with them when you go into labor? all my family lives nearby but i dont trust my mom or sister to be alone with my DD. Originally my dad and stepmom were going to watch her but they want to be able to have a carseat so they can drive with her places and i dont feel comfortable with her being in a car with them. mainly because i dont know how either of them drive and my step mom has a history of having mini strokes. I dont want to be worried about my daughter while i'm in labor. I told my hubby that if he didnt mind after i push the baby out i want him to be home with our daughter and they can come visit as often as he wants but it would put my mind at ease. my dad and step mom were going to watch her from the time i go into labor until my hubby could get home but lately they never answer the phone when i call. i understand people get busy and what not but if i call a few times in a row (like when i went to the hospital last week) and no one answers or calls back i dont feel like i can count on them when i'm in labor. at this point i could go in labor at any time..i had my husband ask his parents to come down (they live 4 hours away) so i guess when i get admitted to the hospital they'll head down and he'll come to the hospital after they get here. i have a bad feeling i'm going to have this baby alone :(

good question!! I've got a few people who can hopefully help but all my family still works so no one retired or non working to 100% rely on :/, therefore best thing is baby could come at the wkend!! however if its nightime and it doesn't bother me having DS in the house then i'll let him just sleep and hopefully meet his brother/sister in the morning. But if its slowing labour then someone will have to take him! i'd 100% rely on my mum but she;s going to be the 2nd midwife for me, so kinda leave my step dad or FIL, hoping one of them might just be 'sick' from work if needed to help! if not last resort would be a good friend, however she'll be around 32wks pregnant herself by then so quite an ask really! hmmmm, hopefully you find someone, or baby takes a while so your in-laws can make it in time :)



BeccaMichelle said:


> Sorry I've missed so much guys. I'm up visiting with my parents while hubby is on a business trip (told him he had to get me to my parents first if he needed to go away for a week!) Thankfully they've got a pool so we've been doing a lot of floating. Kinda essential at this point though as I am SO FREAKING SWOLLEN!!!!! Just typing this is distinctly painful. Carpal tunnel has truly set in now and lasts all day. Tried helping dad cut chicken today and my fingers went numb part way through and my wrist started aching like crazy. I wake up every hour our two at night when they go numb and my arms hurt up to my elbows. It's ridiculous and hard to deal with. I have to keep my hands completely flat and inline with my wrists or the numbness starts... and there go the fingers on my right hand!! guess it's time to stop typing. I'll try to check in more later but if you don't hear much from me - know that I'm still reading just too bloody incapacitated to respond!

ouch :hugs:, def try the splints someone suggested, can just help you keep your wrists in alignment to prevent the swelling so much. And elevate as much as possible!



oneandtwo said:


> caro-ive thought of that, but all my labor signs have left (expect insane nesting) i just feel really good, emotionally. physically, not so much but its not bothering me lol

just enjoy it then hun ;) :D:D xx



Pink Flowers said:


> ended up back in hospital with bleeding again last night :( Baby is ok so that's all that matters. Took 3 doctors to find my cervix tho!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

oh no :(, so glad they've let you go now though and nothings happening labour wise! just a little bit longer though and we'll all be hoping this is it for each other!!



Jsmom5 said:


> Wow! This thread sure has grown since I've been on in April. I hope everyone is doing ok. I haven't read all the posts yet, but I will have to go back & read them. I'm just so excited to be 33 weeks today!!

happy 33wks :D, 34wks for me today! time is going soooo fast, gulp!


had the wkend away with my DH this wkend, was really nice having some couple time :) and gave me some hope for Alex being away from us while I have this baby as he had a brilliant time at FIL's! fx;ed baby will come while FIL is able to take him :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

libbysmum, hope you feel better soon!! Being able to keep toast and fluids down will help a lot!

tlh, my son has went to be with grandma during this time. He'll come home after Coltyn is born.

Becca, wrist guards really help keep your hands in line. I have arthritis in my wrists and I have to use them quite often. They can be annoying but once it's in place for so long it will start calming down.

We finally made it home yesterday from our honeymoon. Had a massive scare because I was told my dog had run out of our yard and the in laws couldn't find him. I posted a listing on craigslist and had 2 phone calls stating he was at the pound. One however said he had a broken hip and had been hit by a car. I freaked out! Started calling his vet and another vet and trying to figure out if we could do surgery and how much it'd cost and all that good stuff. Well it turned out that my mother in law went to the pound yesterday while we were driving back and she said that he was there and perfectly fine. He was growling and very scared but that he was there. So we have to wait until they open tomorrow to get him. I can't wait!!! I miss my little guy and my son is asking about him already wanting to know if he was still here when we got home. I had to call him this morning to tell him no he wasn't but we know where he is and will have him first thing as soon as they open tomorrow! You could hear how sad he was and he said he missed us all already. If we had to put our dog down or have surgery on him, my son would have been devastated! There was a dog that looked just like him in the pound as well and that is the one I think had the broken hip. I just pray that my mother in law was right and that it was definitely our dog that was in there. My brother in law said it was definitely him and his attitude sounded like him. Wouldn't let anyone touch him or go near him. I just want my baby home! I hate the thought that he's in there alone and scared! He's very protective!

Next doc appt is Wed..will be 36 weeks!! Can't believe how close we are all getting!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Went to the bakery to get some bread this morning...I just felt like yummy fresh baked bread. DD saw the flavoured milks in the fridge display so we had to get one of those too. She dropped my change under the car and I couldn't bend to get it so some lucky person is going to be about 20cents richer when they find it.
Pink...what a fright- glad it isn't a problem for the baby...take care and rest as much as you can.
I am feeling much better from my vomit bug...thank GOD! Now just battling a mild headache and normal pregnancy discomfort.
Thinking of buying some storage containers or a new dresser for the DD's bedroom cause her old one (we got off the side of the road years ago) is now falling apart.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Mmm fresh bread is amazing. 

I cant do head aches they seem to just hang around! 

It wont be long till we will be all counting down labour together! Scarey stuff! 

I was thinking of starting to wash the baby clothes its all sorted into sizes but I want to get my bag packed so need to get some out... might as well do all of it !


----------



## JJsmom

Pink, I was thinking the same thing! I need to get clothes washed but I don't have a ton of them. But all together probably have one load. MIL asked if I had a diaper bag and I told her no, so she said she is going to get me one with Coltyn's name on it and full of stuff. She sure is spoiling this baby! LOL!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have about 6 loads of clothes :blush: thats nb to 3-6 tho. 

Thats lovely about MIL getting her a bag full of stuff! We got a box from my MIL today full of baby clothes :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad your feeling better Libby!

36 weeks tomorrow! SeemS so surreal to be in my last month! Really should stop procrastinating and pack my hospital bag baby's bag is packed so at least she will have cute clothes to wear :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

36 weeks today, oye!!!

found out if i can manage to keep her intil the end of the month, my husband may be in an area where he will be able to Skype with me during labor/delivery...now im crossing my fingers, and legs that she doesn't make an early appearance like her brother!!

as far as clothes, i bought mostly used, those were all washed as they entered the house, the few new clothes we bought still need washing! figure i can wait on those til she gets here though.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That would be awesome oneandtwo! Fingers crossed for you that she's able to stay put!


----------



## junemomma09

I can't believe some of you are so close already. It's getting exciting out little ones will be making their appearances soon! It's crazy how fast this pregnancy has gone. Seems like just yesterday we were all sharing our due dates and looking forward to the 12 week second trimester mark :) I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow and it's so unreal. My contractions are still irregular but the ones I'm getting, about 1-2 an hour, are increasing in strength and intensity. I think my body is prepping for labor to kick in in a couple weeks :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Wow some of you are so close. I am slacking behind haha


----------



## sue_88

I can't believe how fast it's gone either!!! I just want to hold my sweet girl.


----------



## Breadsticks

I just finished up washing all of her clothes and blankets over the weekend and they are all put away in her drawers. We just have a handful of newborn but quite a few 0-3 and 3-6 months.

We got a bassinet for her, we now officially have everything we need! We installed the car seat base also. We are going to finish the hospital bag tonight, we had planned to yesterday but ran out of time.

I have also not been so well since yesterday afternoon, cramps/Braxton-Hicks full force! I am still feeling them today but they are inconsistent. I just want to lie down but I am at work. My boss would let me go home if I asked but I hate leaving like that. I have tomorrow off so I can rest a lot then. If they get worse though I may call the dr, it's been nearly 24 hours of them and I've been loading up on water today and it's not helping. My husband gave me a massage last night to help me fall asleep but I was up a lot of the night with them.

Well, that's me at the moment lol. Hope you are all well!


----------



## JWandBump

Well i had my little man on the 28th of may at 11.50am :) he's called Ethan and weighs 5.5lbs :) 

He will be a week old tomorrow, he's currently sill in neo natal but hope to have him home soon xx


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats JW!!! hope hes able to come home soon.

alright for those.of you contracting, how would you describe them? ive always contracted regularly with all my pregnancies but with this one, as if late it seems im getting two separate kinds of contractions-normal feeling bh,, uncomfortable belly tightening but with the added feeling of all the blood is being squished into my heaf, feels like my head is going to pop off!! (i dont have high bp,, i actually have pretty low bp)) the second kind has only started within the last week or so, starts low almost like period cramping my belly doesn't tighten quite as much as the bh ones, but the pain in my lower abdomen sucks!!

is anyone else experiencing these?!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm kinda experiencing the same thing. I have the normal ones where my whole belly tightens rock hard and I get kinda flushed feeling and then I've been having ones where I feel period crampy and have pain in my back. I get at least 1-2 contractions every hour to two hours but my midwife said it was normal for this stage of pregnancy so I've just been kinda dealing with them. Hoping she tells me at my appt next Monday that we are at least making some progress and that all these contractions aren't for nothing :haha:


----------



## oneandtwo

i get them much more frequently then a couple times an hour. every 2-10 minutes. but they arent in any pattern and since they feel different i think they vount separately LOL. its really annoying, the period cramping ones are more uncomfortable since they hurt my hips, lower abdomen, and back. the head exploding isnt to bad!


----------



## oneandtwo

i was mildly disappointed i was only at a 1 at my last appt, with all the stuff going on thought for sure I'd be a,bit dilated. kinda glad,now as maybe she'll hold,out longer but the contractions are getting tiring!


----------



## myra

JWandBump said:


> Well i had my little man on the 28th of may at 11.50am :) he's called Ethan and weighs 5.5lbs :)
> 
> He will be a week old tomorrow, he's currently sill in neo natal but hope to have him home soon xx

Congratulations! How is Ethan doing? and how many weeks was here when he was born? 

I've been excited that you all are getting close to joining me with a baby outside vs inside- I'm hoping Ethan is doing well- he's a good size and must be one of the big boys of the neo natal (assuming thats the same as the NICU, but I oculd be wrong) If you want to message me about experiences/questions related to neo natal, feel free. We've been there 7 weeks now with Connor...

I hope he comes home very soon!!!:hugs:

EDIT: I just saw your other posts. Glad to hear is doing so well! I know it's still so hard to not be able to have him at home. Soon though- once he gets the eating down, he'll be on his way!


----------



## caro103

congrats JW!! 

wow can't believe our babies are beginning to arrive now! still feel like I've forever to go but it really isn't all that long now!

got my homebirth all booked in today :D. This baby looks like its got a tendency to go back to back like my son did :dohh: but on the positive at least I know I'm able to push out a baby back to back at home ;) xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats JW x


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats JW! I'm so glad Ethan is doing so well :)

Mine have been at least 4 an hour most hours since yesterday afternoon. It feels like cramps to me, sometimes my belly gets completely hard but not every time. I'll get a shooting pain down low with it too sometimes. Low back pain for sure with it, I am looking forward to my heating pad when I get home :)

I have an appt Sat so I will definitely bring it up then, sooner if it continues and gets worse. I have not been checked for dilation or anything yet but I'm guessing that will happen either this weekend or next week. I too am hoping that there is some progress with all these contractions!


----------



## Libbysmum

Jw- how lovely to have little Ethan in your arms...hope he gets to go home with you soon. We are having an Ethan too...it is a nice name meaning long lasting or strength depending on what baby name book you read. We like the name because DH's parents both passed away when he was in his early 20's and DH never thought he would have a son to pass on the family name as none of his brothers are married or have kids etc...so it is all pretty exciting for him especially.
JJ's that is so sweet that your MIL wants to spoil Coltyn...our poor darling will have Libby's bright pink nappy bag! 
As for clothing...I have boxes of 2nd/3rd hand clothing that people have given to us from their kids that are older and that I am still sorting through...I have done a bundle of laundry to make sure all the new born and 0-3 mth stuff is ready. I have a bunch that is 3-6 mth items or 00's and some 0's and some size 1 items...This kid wont be short of clothes that is certain. Not sure where I am going to put them all!

I am feeling tired. Did not sleep well. My pelvis was chronic agony...each time I moved it hurt like all heck. At one point DD wanted to come in our room and as I lifted her up it felt like my muscle actually tore!


----------



## JJsmom

JW, congrats on your Ethan!!! Hope he will be home soon in your arms!!

Myra, hope Connor is doing very well and will also be home soon with you!! 

Libbysmum, Ouch!! That definitely sounds like it hurt! Try to be careful and not picking her up so you don't worry about tearing anything and get rest so you're not too sore!

oneandtwo, I didn't even know I was having braxton hicks until my doc asked me if I was feeling the contractions the week before last! So I can only really tell that's what it is if I pay really good attention. My uterus always feels tight where Coltyn is and at this point, if I touch anything with my belly it really hurts! Even if I just put my hands on it where it has been mostly numb.

Looking forward to my doc appt on Wednesday! Hoping to get checked out and see if I've dilated any. As I'm typing this I'm getting period like cramps in my right lower abdomen. I have a hard time telling if my uterus is tightening up because Coltyn is still moving and it makes me think it's him. I'm horrible trying to figure this stuff out!


----------



## tlh97990

Today I had to take my daughter to the pediatrician for a well baby visit. The doctor asked her where her baby sister was and she lifted up my shirt!!! it was quite embarrassing :haha: apparently we need to teach her to only do that at home!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Tlh9 my dd does that too bless her little heart. She told DH he had big boobies the other night...poor DH was a little distressed and is now carrying on about how he needs to shed the kilo's. 
I had a bit of a bake this morning and made two quiches. I am trying to use what little energy I have to do some things rather than sit down feeling miserable...helps pass the time too.


----------



## oneandtwo

holy crap my back is killing me tonight. i made about 9 dozen lactation cookies for a friend, shipping them out tomorrow. I'd never had them before, they are actually quite good!

im hlad im not the only one with the crap contractions, i know babies are suppose to decrease their movements now but this LO hasnt at all. hurts so bad, she jams a body part into my hip/pelvis and i have to physically move her, the pain is awful when she does it!


----------



## Libbysmum

can you post the recipe?


----------



## oneandtwo

2 c flour
1&1/2 C brown sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
3 C oats (get thick cut if possible)
2 tbsp flax seed meal (mix with 4 tbsp water and set aside)
1 C butter 
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla (or orange extract depending on what flavor you want)
2-4 tbsp of brewers yeast (the more you put in the stronger the lactation boost BUT if you only need a minor boost you can put a tsp in)
chocolate chips
almonds

i stir up the flour, oats, brewers yeast, salt, baking soda, then i cream together the butter and sugar, then add the eggs and vanilla mix til smooth, add flax mixture then i add in the flour mixture. then add in the goodies. today i did raisins and almonds, chocolate chips, then raisins coconut and almonds :) you can pretty mivh add in whatever ypu like in oatmeal. i think they'd be good with some cinnamon too.


----------



## july2013

Little dude is all over the place this morning! It's getting quite uncomfortable now.


----------



## sue_88

Dopey question: what are lactation cookies? :shrug: the recipe sounds really nice! I'm particularly liking the sound of chocolate chips :haha: hehe.

Who else in the UK is loving this gorgeous weather?!! Long may it continue.


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats on the arrival of Ethan!!! How exciting!!! Hope he gets to go home soon :)

Anyone else have morning sickness return? I've been waking up nauseas again and got sick this morning. It seems if I don't want to throw up, I need to have something on my stomach.


----------



## sue_88

Me June!

Been sick twice in the last couple of weeks, MW said completely normal for the dreaded MS to return!


----------



## caro103

eugh :hugs: for the return of ms, sooo not nice!

Just had the health visitor out for new baby, she's 100% nicer and more with it than the dinosaur I had with DS :haha:

Flaked on the sofa now, managed to get the lounge cleaned today and just about paint my toe nails (man that was a challenge!!), then had friend over for a cuppa, just about done in now :rofl:


----------



## junemomma09

This is the first pregnancy where my MS has returned at the end. :( my other two it went away and never had it again. I did however throw up while in labor with both of my other children. I'm hopeful that won't happen this time.


----------



## TonyaG

Has anyone ever have had low amniotic fluid? Mine is at 6.8


----------



## Vankiwi

Sue - lactation cookies help with milk supply. Things like oats are great for supply. Fenugreek too.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Its so hot here sue! I have been out in the garden with my new book! Entwined with you. Bit rude but I love the series


----------



## sue_88

TonyaG said:


> Has anyone ever have had low amniotic fluid? Mine is at 6.8

What is the 6.8 in reference too? Is that in centimetres, of the largest pool?

I have been told 'normal' fluid should be where the largest pool is between 3-8cm. My private scan showed largest pool was 6cm deep.

:shrug:


----------



## TonyaG

sue_88 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever have had low amniotic fluid? Mine is at 6.8
> 
> What is the 6.8 in reference too? Is that in centimetres, of the largest pool?
> 
> I have been told 'normal' fluid should be we're the largest pool is between 3-8cm.
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

6.8 refers to the total amount. I read online that the norm is 14 at this point.


----------



## oneandtwo

yup, lactation cookies help build supply. ive,never,tried them so cant confirm their effectiveness but my friend nearly paid $1 a cookie for them. insane, i made them for about $3-4 a batch.

i keep getting intermittent nausea! never had it with my boys this late in pregnancy, rather annoying!


----------



## caro103

tonya not sure what normal is hun, how comes they even checked it? i'd have zero idea what my levels were now, not had a scan since 20wks :), hope everything is ok though! x


----------



## junemomma09

I had low amniotic fluid with my last pregnancy. Mine was 5 at 30 weeks and was suppose to be between like 8-20. I was in the hospital for a week getting constant IV fluids to increase the levels which worked because by the time I was discharged they increased to 12. I got daily ultrasounds and monitoring to ensure my son was ok because I was high risk for cord entanglement.


----------



## TonyaG

I had a scan yesterday which showed the low levels. I work at a hospital so I went to triage and they are going to do a NST for the baby


----------



## Libbysmum

Tonya I have no idea! LOL the last scan I had was the 20wk one.
Thanks for the recipe...will have to give it a whirl!
DD has been super clingy today...cuddles are nice but seriously I got other stuff to do today. I am going to my next physio appointment. It could not come sooner as I ca barely walk this morning! Have no idea how really overweight women get by...I can really empathize with them while I am pregnant and feeling so fat. Can this baby just make an entrance already?
Was going to take Libby to playgroup this morning but I feel so tired and the drive takes me about 20mins and not sure if I can find the energy!


----------



## counting

Hope everyone is doing well. Having a very emotional day today for no particular reason, I suppose just the hormones. I keep bursting into tears/ nearly bursting into tears the moment I think about meeting my son, finally getting to meet him and see what he looks like. I probably look like a wreck to everyone! It's also getting worse as I start to get his nursery area set up. Looking at his tiny clothes and blankets makes me get all teary too. Not sure how I am going to be able to wait another 6 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

I was told mine was borderline low with dd at 40 weeks. It was 7.1 because if it went below 7 they would have done more but the us tech measured and measured to make sure I was over 7 lol. 
Pink- I'm due the 29th so it is crazy everyone is so close now!!
Oneandtwo- I have different kinds of contractions too. 
My dd fell down some stairs today but luckily she is OK and stopped half way down. In in the other hand am not OK. I'm pretty sure I pulled the round ligament on the other side. Ouch! I can barely move my legs. 
Also this baby is still very wiggly. 
Congrats JW!


----------



## JJsmom

I get a BPP (where they do a scan to check fluid levels) and an NST every week. They said they were going to do another growth scan at 36 weeks so I'm going to ask them tomorrow at my appt if they are doing another growth scan or just the BPP. They haven't ever told me my levels though.

My baby constantly moves and he hurts as well!! My belly is all over the place with him moving and then me making funny faces because it hurts. Funniest part was when a complete stranger asked me if I was in labor because I made a funny face when he hit me from the inside.


----------



## Libbysmum

DD was awake during physio appointment...she was such a worm. It was my last one unless I desperately need another. I was asking the lady about best birthing positions during labor etc. She was pretty helpful. She asked if I had more questions I said what are the odds of getting SPD if I decide on more kids down the future? She said it could happen again and I just burst into tears. I don't know these hormones are so unpredictable. I kept apologizing cause I really felt embarrassed about crying in front of her. I just am thinking I don't know if I can bare the pain another 4 weeks and it is kind of off putting to think about possibly more siblings for Libby if I have the same or worse pain to deal with...I just don't think I can do it.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me. My NST test for baby was good, and I'm not leaking fluid which is also good. I have a very high heart rate (probably nerves) and so they ordered a ECG for me and gave me steroids for the baby In case he comes early!


----------



## tlh97990

Pink Flowers said:


> Its so hot here sue! I have been out in the garden with my new book! Entwined with you. Bit rude but I love the series

i've been reading that series too i love it! its like a guilty pleasure :haha: i haven't started the latest one yet though..im thinking of starting that when i start maternity leave as i'll have slightly more time

in regards to low amniotic fluid i was never checked last time and havent been checked this time so i'm not sure how it all works.

ive heard good things about fenegreek and oats to help with lactation...i wont be breastfeeding so i'm not concerned with that!

afm- yesterday was my first day back to work since thursday due to pain in my pelvis. thankfully i have an OB that is understanding about how much pain i'm in and gives me notes when i'm not feeling well excusing me from work due to pregnancy complications!! 

Also i was counting up the days i have left to work and i think i'm down to 16 actual working days!! i couldnt be happier!!!


----------



## motherearth23

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and hanging in there. I have been having (what I think are) braxton-hicks contractions. I didn't really know what they were, just thought it was a sore abdomen that happened when I was active. But then I realized they are BH from the sound of them. Kind of feels like I have a stitch in my side that you get from jogging. I get them when I walk briskly outdoors, when I climb the three sets of stairs to our apartment, during sex :blush: , and oddly enough when I do dishes.. which I think is because I lean over the sink since our counter tops are not high enough for me (tall people problems). 
My baby shower is this weekend, and I'm absolutely thrilled to get some stuff for this baby finally! I will post a picture of the bassinet we got that we have filled up with everything we have so far. We have a handful of 3-6month, some 6-9 and 9-12 clothing. We only have 2 different newborn sized pieces since we figured people love to buy newborn and 0-3 months clothing for baby showers! 4 different fleece sleeping bags for this winter when it gets frigid here in Maine. 2 baby carriers, one for me with red flowers and one for hubby with blue plaid. an infant to toddler toothbrushing kit, 1 package wipes, 1 goats milk soap, 1 bottle (laughable amount I know), and one stackable ring toy. I LOVE MY BASSINET!! It converts into a standard sized play yard for an older child up to 50 pounds! It was so easy to set up and I'm guessing taking it down is easy too. The only complaint is that I will have to buy quite a few more sheets as the one it came with was pretty thin. It is the Arm's Reach Original Co-Sleeper if anyone wants to know. The only other baby item we have is our car seat, which is The First Years True Fit C670 convertible that goes from 5 pounds to 65 pounds and has a detachable headrest to keep it the size of a regular infant carseat until you need it for your child's height as a toddler. I love it.

Hope everyone's aches and pains are manageable! If anyone else has a solution for super itchy belly skin, I'd love to know it!! Using lotion frequently doesn't cut it anymore. SO ITCHY!
 



Attached Files:







bassinet.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8









bassinetwithstuff.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## junemomma09

Has anyone see bump dropped yet? I find myself looking in the mirror every time I go into the bathroom (which is a lot lol) to look at my belly and see if it has dropped! Lol


----------



## caro103

:haha: june, I've def not dropped yet and baby isn't engaged either, still free and floating according to midwife on Monday :haha:. Think that's common with 2nd babies though :), not bothered either as got sore enough hips as it is without adding another pressure down there ;).

good collection motherearth!

tlh yay to not many working days left! can't believe some of you are still working! 

All I've done today is clean the inside of one car :haha:, plus had a 2 hr nap this morning! xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

tlh97990 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Its so hot here sue! I have been out in the garden with my new book! Entwined with you. Bit rude but I love the series
> 
> i've been reading that series too i love it! its like a guilty pleasure :haha: i haven't started the latest one yet though..im thinking of starting that when i start maternity leave as i'll have slightly more time
> 
> in regards to low amniotic fluid i was never checked last time and havent been checked this time so i'm not sure how it all works.
> 
> ive heard good things about fenegreek and oats to help with lactation...i wont be breastfeeding so i'm not concerned with that!
> 
> afm- yesterday was my first day back to work since thursday due to pain in my pelvis. thankfully i have an OB that is understanding about how much pain i'm in and gives me notes when i'm not feeling well excusing me from work due to pregnancy complications!!
> 
> Also i was counting up the days i have left to work and i think i'm down to 16 actual working days!! i couldnt be happier!!!Click to expand...


You will love it !! there are now going to be 5 books instead of 3!! 


I have never seen about my fluid levels? I guess they are ok or they would have said something. 

How is everyone today, we have been to a man made beach, its a lake with sand. Oliver loved it, then we came home and played in the garden. I have done 2 loads of baby clothes!! :happydance:


----------



## july2013

Lost my mucus plug today, my GP wanted me in and he fit me in this evening. Apparently i'm 3cm dilated!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh how exciting July! Hoping I have some progress like that at my appt on Monday 


Feeling kinda flu like today. Tired, body aches, slight nausea hoping I feel better in the am :(


----------



## july2013

ProudArmyWife said:


> Feeling kinda flu like today. Tired, body aches, slight nausea hoping I feel better in the am :(

:hugs: Feel better soon!


----------



## JJsmom

July, that's very exciting!!

motherearth, sounds like you have a good stock of stuff going on!!

I had my doc appt today. She said cramping is fine but to come in if they become regularly and 5 mins apart. She said the baby looks fine on the NST and that my fluid looks good on the ultrasound. Next week I'll have my growth scan and will be checked to see how dilated I am at that point. She cleared me to work for another week as long as I can keep my feet elevated so my boss grabbed me a large box to put them up on. LOL! I have to start training someone tomorrow.

I wasn't going to have a baby shower because my sister threw me a bridal shower and it wasn't a very good turn out since she never sent invites out. So my MIL asked me today if I was going to have one and I said no and the reason why. She asked if I minded if she had one for me which I'm excited and very thankful for! I can't wait now!!


----------



## tlh97990

Pink Flowers said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Its so hot here sue! I have been out in the garden with my new book! Entwined with you. Bit rude but I love the series
> 
> i've been reading that series too i love it! its like a guilty pleasure :haha: i haven't started the latest one yet though..im thinking of starting that when i start maternity leave as i'll have slightly more time
> 
> in regards to low amniotic fluid i was never checked last time and havent been checked this time so i'm not sure how it all works.
> 
> ive heard good things about fenegreek and oats to help with lactation...i wont be breastfeeding so i'm not concerned with that!
> 
> afm- yesterday was my first day back to work since thursday due to pain in my pelvis. thankfully i have an OB that is understanding about how much pain i'm in and gives me notes when i'm not feeling well excusing me from work due to pregnancy complications!!
> 
> Also i was counting up the days i have left to work and i think i'm down to 16 actual working days!! i couldnt be happier!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will love it !! there are now going to be 5 books instead of 3!!
> 
> 
> I have never seen about my fluid levels? I guess they are ok or they would have said something.
> 
> How is everyone today, we have been to a man made beach, its a lake with sand. Oliver loved it, then we came home and played in the garden. I have done 2 loads of baby clothes!! :happydance:Click to expand...


thats so exciting that there are going to be 5 books instead of 3..i love 50 shades of grey but i think i like this series more!!



july2013 said:


> Lost my mucus plug today, my GP wanted me in and he fit me in this evening. Apparently i'm 3cm dilated!

you're def moving in the right direction!!! 

i feel like i have dropped, when i was at the hospital last week i was still closed long and thick..i'm hoping i stay this way until at least july 2nd when i can start my leave..then she can start getting ready to come at any time and i'll be over 37 weeks then so i wont be freaking out either!!


----------



## Breadsticks

July, so excited for you! 

I am still cramping a lot but I'm waiting till my appt Sat to talk to the Dr. I took it easy yesterday but today I worked so I'm feeling it! I have off tomorrow, birthing class tomorrow night, half day at work Friday, then the weekend off so I'm going to get lots of rest :)


----------



## Libbysmum

How exciting July!
Proud...feel better soon try to rest up!
Feeling exhausted...just had a few ladies over for a facial/pamper session and Libby and the other kids turned the house upside down having a blast while us ladies got pretty soft skin! 3pm and she only just taking her nap! I need to hit the mattress and get some shut eye myself!


----------



## junemomma09

Very exciting july!!!! Keep us updated :)

I'm up at 4am here in Florida because the acid reflux I've had since week 8 has decided to read its ugly head for the worse. I've been on Zantac 150 mg twice a day and it seems that's not even helping as much anymore. What makes mine worse is that I have a hiatal hernia, so with that along with pregnancy it's so bad :( I'm up right now in bed because I can't lie down to sleep. Apparently even propping myself up doesn't work. I have to sit straight up. Wish I had a recliner, I'd just go sleep there.


----------



## tlh97990

is there a way someone else can take over the front page? i know its not even up to date on genders but some people have already had their babies itd be nice to have it kept track of...


----------



## NennaKay

I was thinking the same thing TLH... I don't know if Eve has to hand it over or if Admin can give it to someone else? Has anyone heard anything from Eve? She's been missing for a long time!


----------



## junemomma09

I was thinking the same thing. It would be nice to show updates at least of whose babies have already arrived :)


----------



## caro103

I'm sure if someone contacted admin and explained they'd switch it over, esp if she's not been on bnb for ages, fx;ed everything is ok for her though!!

keep us updated july!! very exciting :D


----------



## sue_88

Yeah I've been thinking the same, it's a shame if it gets left as it is as the updates would be nice! 

Eve has been MIA for ages, really hope shes well X


----------



## Pink Flowers

i agree about the front page. 

Hope Eve is ok! x


----------



## alicecooper

I know I don't pop on here much (honestly it's because I always feel I can't keep up with the thread! I'm rubbish aren't I?!) but I too think it'd be nice if the first post gets updated.

July - good luck hun x it's so exciting! :)

Well nowt for me other than Braxton Hicks, and a whole lorra aches and pains.

37 weeks today though - technically full term! 



I'm always overdue. ALWAYS.

MIL has booked 2 weeks off work starting from my due date, so she can come and look after the kids when I go into hospital.

Time is dragging now.


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow you look amazing Alice!


----------



## sue_88

Looking fabuloso Alice!!!! Loving little show off in the pic, too cutest little face!! Fur looks so soft!

Hoping it flies for you.....get chasing the kids up down the stairs and in the garden get that baby shifting!! X


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. 

Been a bit of a busy week with 3 antenatal classes! Monday was girls only session with the NCT. Some of us went for a girly lunch after, which was lovely. Tuesday night was normal NCT class which was good.

Today was the NHS session - Went through what could go wrong in labour which was a bit disturbing! THey also brought 2 new mums in to talk about how they were coping, breastfeeding etc. They were both pretty positive and had lots of helpful hints/tips so this was a good session.


----------



## junemomma09

Had my 35 week appointment and I'm 1 cm dilated!!! :) 
My Dr. Thinks I'll go into labor within the next 2 weeks!!! So if I do, I'll be a June mommy :) she could even feel miss Emma's head when she checked me. She told me at my next appointment she can even stretch me and do a sweep if I want. I can't believe I could be holding my little girl in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been here. On top of not being well our internet stopped working, we've had FOUR engineers out so far and now it works intermittently [the last engineer was out earlier today] so I'm hoping it stays on long enough for me to actually post this. So sorry I didn't have contact details for anyone to even let you know!!! I don't know what's happened since I haven't been here. Major apologies


----------



## Aaisrie

Trying to update the first page but my internet keeps going down before I can save :(


----------



## Breadsticks

June, so exciting! I hope to hear news like that this weekend also :) I'd like to finish my birthing classes, they end in exactly 2 weeks and I'll be 37 weeks at that point so I have my fingers crossed!

Eve, so glad to see you are OK and it was internet troubles keeping you offline! I hope you are well and your internet is fixed soon so you can update us on how you and Oberon have been :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Great to see you EVE! Glad it is more an internet issue than a pregnancy issue for you right now. 
June...I am on same doses of Z and it isn't working for me either any more :( Just keep telling myself a little sleep is better than no sleep. I been taking Mylanta on top of the zantac and it just gives me the runs...not that useful.
Had my antenatal check up this morning and bp was fine and baby is head down but not yet engaged. Measuring about a week behind but not to worry!
We picked up the car seat off Laybuy this afternoon! Yay! Feeling a lot more prepared for this birth. Going to go purchase a birthing ball/ pilates ball to aide with the baby positioning :)


----------



## Aaisrie

The internet is a nightmare right now, I'm getting like 4 or 5 minutes and then it kicks me off and then maybe spending hours trying to get back online again!!! 
I haven't been great pregnancy-wise [and yet Oberon is totally fine!!], my iron has been really low, I've already had 3 venofer injections which did nothing and this week had to have a ferritin transfusion to see if that helps. I've managed to stay out of hospital though with the HG which is good!! Does anyone want to give me an update without reading through 1000 which will take until next year with this internet!!! :)


----------



## sue_88

Nice to see you Eve :wave: glad you're ok(ish) sorry about the low iron but pleased baby is ok! They are monkeys who sap everything from us!! Sorry about the Internet, that sounds rubbish!!

Myra had her baby boy, and JWandBump had her baby boy too. Not sure of the dates but I can have a nosey back & find out for you :flower:


----------



## alicecooper

sorry your internet connection has been playing up Eve


----------



## sue_88

Details for Myra's baby boy taken from her signature:
"April 17, 2013: Beautiful baby boy born at 29w 3 days. 3lbs 7oz." Connor Snake

Details from JW on her baby boy:
"Well i had my little man on the 28th of may at 11.50am he's called Ethan and weighs 5.5lbs"


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Sue, updated those :) Hopefully find out more about the internet issue today and whether they're going to fix it any time soon, we're out in the sticks so we don't even get 3G on our phones out here!!


----------



## misshastings

Hello :)

If you are updating my due date has moved from the 14th to the 11th of July and we are having a little girl :) xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hey :) 

Hope you can get the internet sorted soon Eve :) x


----------



## sue_88

What a nightmare eve! Think I'd go stir crazy!!! Really hope it's fixed soon for you.

When it gives you sometime on, perhaps the main title could be edited too to show people we've got some babies Earthside :flower:


----------



## Libbysmum

I forgot to say my student midwife has been away as her mother is in hospital about 3 hours away...She hopes to be back by my 38wk appointment but I am a little worried as if I go early I would still like her to be present at the birth...was really the only constant person I though I had to rely on for support at the birth and now I am concerned that she may not even make it...not sure...just hope all works out I guess is all I can do.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies I have a question, I was obviously checked yesterday at the dr office which is how I knew I was dilating, but my question is, I started bleeding yesterday evening, not a lot but more than spotting. It stopped last night. I just chalked it up to being checked. But this morning after going to the bathroom there was more red blood, more like spotting. Would I still be bleeding from being checked?


----------



## caro103

hmm I reckon that's a question to ask your Dr hun. Sure its prob from being checked but best to be safe than sorry xxx


----------



## junemomma09

I called and left a message for the nurse. For some reason they have their phone lines switched as if the office is closed. They are suppose to be open today as its only Friday. But I'm still waiting on a call from the on call nurse. I called over an hour ago.


----------



## Breadsticks

June, it is probably from being checked but I definitely would want to hear that from the Dr! I hope they call you back soon. For now I'd probably make sure you are resting and see if that helps in the meantime.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all, hope you are all well. 

Well, that was my last Friday at work so not much longer before I go on leave! Just 3 more days of work to go. Shame today had to be so dramatic. Had a bit of set too with the neighbours over our building works so got to work a bit late. Just as I got in, the fire alarm went so it was straight back out again. 

junemomma09 - wow 2 weeks, thats such a short time! Hope all goes well for you & Emma. Not sure about the spotting, sounds like it would be best to give your docs a call. Hopefully its just due to the check up. Hope you hear back soon. 

Aaisire - Sorry to hear about the engineer problems, hope they are all sorted & you are doing well. Glad to hear you have been able to stay out of hospital. 

libbysmum - good to hear things are coming together. Fingers crossed your student midwife can make it to the birth.


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks everyone, I called them back because I hadn't heard anything. Apparently they were in a meeting, weird to do during business hours. Anyway, she said since it wasnt a large amount of blood and Emma is still active she's not too concerned at this point. The bleeding seems to have subsided again. I was only concerned because it was yesterday afternoon that I was checked and the bleeding stopped last night then started again this morning. But Emma has been active most of the day so I'm not too concerned ATM. I had a lot of bleeding throughout my last pregnancy with a partial spontaneous placenta abruption, so bleeding while pregnant freaks me out now.


----------



## Miss Bellum

junemomma09 said:


> Thanks everyone, I called them back because I hadn't heard anything. Apparently they were in a meeting, weird to do during business hours. Anyway, she said since it wasnt a large amount of blood and Emma is still active she's not too concerned at this point. The bleeding seems to have subsided again. I was only concerned because it was yesterday afternoon that I was checked and the bleeding stopped last night then started again this morning. But Emma has been active most of the day so I'm not too concerned ATM. I had a lot of bleeding throughout my last pregnancy with a partial spontaneous placenta abruption, so bleeding while pregnant freaks me out now.

I can certainly understand why you would be worried. Great to hear that its nothing to worry about. Hope you & Emma continue to do well x x


----------



## junemomma09

Thank missbellum I appreciate it :)


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best June I hope it is okay!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Anyone else finding it hard to breath lately?

I have another cold so am stuffed up as well but even before that I found myself getting way short of breath. I remember it happening with my dd but man it still takes me by surprise when all I do is walk to the bathroom and I feel winded :haha:


----------



## sue_88

I don't really find it hard to breath per se however I do on occasion need to take a really deep breath to fill my lungs then let it out or I feel like I'm breathing too shallow!

But I've got a big chunky head in my right lung!!! :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

ME!!! Definitely short of breath often :-/


----------



## JJsmom

I'm also short of breath!!! It was driving me crazy yesterday as I felt I couldn't take a real good breath even just sitting at my desk at work. We don't have much longer ladies and we'll be able to breathe right again as soon as we have our little ones in our arms!!


----------



## oneandtwo

i dont get the short of breath feeling, happy for that!

doc helped map out baby's body yesterday, lil miss likes to shove her FOOT into my hip and push off of it. she started doing it while i was being measured and she was checking for heart tones and the doc was SO grossed out, she was like oh my god i dont know how you handle that. thats intense, you can literally see her body parts through your skin! called her a Tasmanian devil lol

she says shes measuring on the,big side, so shes guessing she'll be heavier than my boys were! had cervical change she said easily a 2 maybe a,bit more. she says that with the,true contractions im having, mixed with the IU contractions that things could chsnge quickly. she thinks since my IU contractions have such length and intensity that they could actually throw me into active labor, so we'll see. full term monday!

oh,!! and i gained 3 lbs this week, so the zantac twice a day is working to bring back my appetite :)

oh yea!! AND she said since,my last baby was sunny side up his length of labor(19hrs) "doesnt count" she thinks I'll have a fast labor like with my second (6hrs) heres, hoping!!


----------



## junemomma09

I am dying here!!!! It's so HOT outside! DH and I went to the store to get stuff for lunch and I was sanding in front of the open freezers to cool off I was so hot :-/ anyone else getting to that point. I live in Florida so the heat has definitely hit. Its 88 degrees out right now and normally I have hot flashes and I'm hot anyway but good god! Whoever thought it was neat to have a summer baby was seriously delusional!


----------



## oneandtwo

heh heh its suppose to be 111 here today! pretgy stoked a about, i think yesterdaywas the first triple.digit day, its been in the 90's most days for a while now :)

88 seems so mild...then again we dont have humidity!!


----------



## junemomma09

Yes the humidity is what makes it worse...if it were in the 100's I wouldn't even step foot outside! Lol


----------



## oneandtwo

i loved Florida humidity but i was not there during the summer! we lived in the desert before here it was between 110-120 everyday, i haven't quite adjusted to this "cooler" weather! i like the heat...not so much pregnant, i swell up as soon as i step outside!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I live in Florida too! It's so hot and humid outside its ridiculous. High of 90 something today. This big pregnant girl is staying in the ac :haha:


----------



## alannadee

Hey ladies hope every one is ok, no posted in a while but been trying to keep up with everyone's posts.
I've only got a week left at work, can't wait to finish now. 3 of the kids and their parents clubed together and got me the cutest pressie. I will post a picture.

I've been feeling really odd today, hard to describe. Had back ache on and off since Thursday. I've been a bit restless and at times shaky and weak! Had to have a lie down T dinner. Could this be the build up to labour?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## july2013

Contractions about 7 minutes apart, lasting between 30 and 45 seconds! I've been having contractions all day, but they're becoming more and more consitent and unbearable! Ahhhh! This is it!


----------



## caro103

good luck july!! xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Alanna, I've been feeling off all week also. Talked to the Dr and he wasnt too concerned, said it was pretty normal for the end of the pregnancy and I have had no increased preterm labor risk over the course of the pregnancy. If you are worried though I'd call the doctor :)

July, good luck! Thinking of you and your little baby! :)


----------



## alannadee

july2013 said:


> Contractions about 7 minutes apart, lasting between 30 and 45 seconds! I've been having contractions all day, but they're becoming more and more consitent and unbearable! Ahhhh! This is it!

Good luck!


----------



## oneandtwo

good luck july!!


----------



## junemomma09

Good luck July!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

ive been having period cramps all day!!! i know its not contractions cuz they're not coming and going its just constant feeling like i'm about to start my period..i keep checking to make sure i didnt even though obviously i'm not going to


----------



## alicecooper

eek ladies so many of you cramping and contracting! Good luck to all of you who think labour might be imminent! 

July - I'm excited for you hun! I hope everything goes smoothly xx


----------



## junemomma09

So I had the most delish treat this afternoon and was wonderful on such a hot day. I bought fresh watermelon cubes from publix today and put the container in the freezer. I got them out a few hours later and OH MY GOODNESS, it was so yummy!!!!! It was like having a frozen watermelon popscicle. Very refreshing and great on such a hot day!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck July!! How exciting!!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh i felt that exact way 2 days before i delivered my son!!


----------



## tlh97990

i hope thats not the case! i need this baby to stay in until july 1st!! i have to work july 1st in order to get paid for maternity leave otherwise the whole time off will be unpaid


----------



## Libbysmum

Wow congrats July! Hope everything goes smooth for you! Looking forward to any updates. I just took Libby to church and now she is napping...so nice and peaceful. The BEST part of the day. It is really cloudy and windy today so we may be in for a storm. DH is back at work today :( It is almost his birthday. Am thinking of organising something for him but not sure what. Perhaps just ticket to see Superman or something with his friends?


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck July!!!!


Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!! I'm still having braxton hicks and a few period pain contractions. My doc will finally check me on Wednesday which I will be 37 weeks. Will see how I'm progressing, hoping to see some progress! One thing I noticed, (TMI moment!) is that I've heard your body cleans itself out before you go into labor. I have had a problem with slight constipation, but it's been easier since taking miralax, and I ended up going first thing Wednesday morning and didn't go again until Friday. But between Friday and today I've gone 4 times now with my stools being loose. So I wonder if that is going to mean something or not. I just have a feeling I'm going to go within the next 2 weeks. One lady at a shop I went to today to get a couple things for baby was 7 months pregnant and asked why I felt like I'd go early. I can't explain it, it's just a feeling I have. 

Today I got a nightgown and some baby mittens, hats, and swaddle blankets just in case I go early, I'll have those items. Woohoo!! Full term on Wednesday! Congrats to everyone reaching this milestone this week!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am with you JJ's My DH and I both think I will go early...I hope I do as I am pretty over the pregnant side of things. I just don't want to go too early now the student midwife isn't back until my 38wk appointment!


----------



## oneandtwo

tlh, hoping the cramping is nothing then...you've still got a few Weeks! I've only experienced spontaneous labor once and the physical symptoms started with period cramping that progressed into cramps i could time. take it easy!!

im getting mixed views on whether I'll go early or not. i honestly woulda thought i would have delivered already, though very thankful i haven't. i dont see me going into labor soon, but i think part of that is just not wrapping my head around it. dh thinks a week or two, and my sisters think within the week. i just have no idea. if my pelvis didn't hurt so bad i think I'd be doing good, pregnancy wise. the contractions aren't even bothering me that bad.


----------



## Libbysmum

yup I hear you Oneandtwo...I can handle the bh's and the back pain but the SPD hurts so bad I want to reach up myself and pull out the baby so I can walk without being tortured. I really hope that all that relaxin hormone will aide in the labor/birth and all this pain isn't for nothing. I really don't want another csection! I am depressed just thinking about it. I would really like to experience some of those endorphin and joy that other mothers have with natural birth. I felt so completely ripped off not getting that with Libby after such a long painful labor 29 hours... then having the emergency csection - totally jipped!


----------



## tlh97990

i couldnt find my heating pad for the life of me and finally hubby was like "oh i put it up in the hall closet" i made him get it down for me and i felt much better after putting the heat on my back!!! i'm ok today so far so im thinking i just need to take it easy until im at least on maternity leave then i'll be 37 weeks so i wont be as worried about having a preemie!


----------



## Breadsticks

I keep thinking I'll go early also though I have no real reason for it besides the cramps and Braxton-Hicks this past week. That and I keep telling her that in a little over a week she can come anytime! :haha: But she's my first and statistically speaking I'll most likely be very near or over my due date.

Yesterday was very emotional for me. The hormones are hitting me so much harder! Thankfully I'm not turning crabby at my husband or anything, I just get all sad randomly about something really dumb. Anyway, yesterday my husband was amazing...my feet kill and feel swollen every day and so I was just going to get a pair of shoes to make the rest of the pregnancy a bit more bearable. Well, we went EVERYWHERE in town, spent all day shopping and came home empty-handed :( Nothing fit! I tried wide sizes in my usual size, half a size up, even a full size up! And they all were uncomfortable. It was getting late and he wanted to keep looking and I was just so done with it all lol, I give up! I even tried on men's shoes :haha: Oh well. Some days when my feet aren't so swollen my shoes don't hurt so I think I'll be OK lol.

I also had the Tdap yesterday. I had it before round two of shoe shopping, but it didn't give me any good luck :haha:

My appt was also yesterday. Down to spots every week now! I think I mentioned already that my Dr wasn't concerned over the cramps/contractions, he just said it's a good thing because I'm nearing the end :) Blood pressure is still great, weight on track, fundal height average, her heartbeat was perfect...all good news!


----------



## oneandtwo

breadsticks--what about flip flops? i haven't worn shoes in months cause of how uncomfortable they are. i havr no reason to wear anything but flip flops though, do you stay home?

im going to go get a birthing ball today, see if that helps with the pelvic pain its getting so hard to get up and walk around. hoping the ball helps!


----------



## Breadsticks

I do wear flip flops at home but I have very flat feet to begin with so they don't give enough support for all day wear. At work I can wear tennis shoes so it's not as bad as the ladies who have to wear dressier shoes! It is mostly my toes, they swell so much and get very uncomfortable throughout the day. 

The exercise ball really helps me! When I sit on it I feel instant relief in my low back and hips. I hope it works just as well for you!


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone else have a coming home outfit for their LO? I found one I LOVE for Emma but we're completely tapped out now :( I did however get my mom and dad to agree to buying Emma's baby memory book as I couldn't afford to buy one. Which I'm so thankful for because I'm so big on memories and pictures. Now if I can just figure out how we can afford her hospital photos. I can't just not get them. I've gotten them with my other two kids and I'm a sap when it comes to pictures. A moment in time that's captured and you can't recreate. So stressful!


----------



## july2013

Little man arrived at 2am this morning after 24 mins of pushing! 8lbs exact! He is so perfect, and we're already home! Begged them to let me out this evening, even though they wanted me to stay tonight. But I just couldn't wait to get home! I absolutely HATE hospitals, and it was really stuffy. I'm uploading pics to photobucket now, and i'll hopefully get around to posting my birth story tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## caro103

massive congrats july!! 8lbs at not quite 37wks :shock:, good job he came a tad early!! enjoy every minute hun xxx


----------



## sue_88

Wowee what a weight for 3 weeks early!

Huge congrats !!!!  xx


----------



## Breadsticks

June, we just have a few onesies to pick from in newborn and 0-3 month size...we haven't officially decided on which one she'll come home in yet though! Nothing fancy or anything. I have not looked into the cost of the hospital pictures yet. I do need to get a baby memory book! I was thinking about that this morning actually.

July, congratulations! :happydance: I bet your little man is just so sweet! Definitely looking forward to pictures :)


----------



## alicecooper

wahey july I'm so happy for you! congratulations! and what a weight for not even 37 weeks, my goodness! x

june - we've literally ONLY got white vests and sleepsuits, (plus a hat and some scratch mitts) and nothing else clothes-wise for the baby.
I think we could do with buying a light jacket, but other than that we're not buying a special coming home outfit or anything like that.

I, too, need to buy a memory book actually.

Still to buy :

snacks/drinks for hospital
memory book
nursing bras
camcorder tapes
magazines / puzzle book

think that's it really.

As for hospital pics, yeah they're expensive I know. We bought them for DD and DS2, but the photographer didn't come round when I had DS1 which was disappointing.


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats July!!! That's so exciting!!! I bet you're in heaven with your little one in your arms :)

Breadsticks-yeah I'm going to have to pick something out of what we have already. I could always use the same outfit my DD10 came home in. Can't believe it's still in such good shape after 10 years!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats July!!


----------



## myra

Congratulations July!! :happydance:
Cant wait to see pictures of your little guy!


----------



## sue_88

I've just picked onesies (baby grow sleepers) for baby after birth either at home or hosp.

She won't be wearing much other than colourful sleepers as I want her to be comfy and not awkwardly dressed in proper clothes too soon


----------



## sue_88

Loving the new avatar Myra!!!! Gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats july!!! how wonderful! can't wait to see pics.

LO's homecoming outfit is just a onesie, ive got two different ones in there. and a bow that has a picture of her daddy on it.

the ball definitely is making my back feel more loose almost, not nearly so knottes feeling. hoping the pelvic pain is,next, is there such thing as sitting on it too much?!


----------



## Pink Flowers

congrats July! what a great weight. 

We have a few outfits that I might take to hospital, but they are just vest, trousers and hat from H and M, he will be mainly in sleep suits as I think outfits are far to fiddly at the beginning x


----------



## myra

[/ATTACH]


sue_88 said:


> Loving the new avatar Myra!!!! Gorgeous! :flower:

Thanks! Connor had his oxygen and feeding tubes removed on Friday. It's the first time since he was born that we've seen his face without tubes and tape attached. I can't stop staring at him. :) He's a champ at breast feeding, and he's almost doubled his birthweight: 6lbs 10oz now. The older her gets (8 1/2 weeks old), the harder it is to leave him every day at the hospital. He's getting more interactive and aware of when OH and I are here. I wish I had a date of when he was going to be released, but its still too soon to know....He has really bad reflux, which is causing him to have spells where his oxygen and heart rates drop dangerously low. He has to go 5 days without a spell before he can come home, and I think we're still a ways from that.
 



Attached Files:







photo-23.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## july2013

Initially I wasn't going to share any pics on the main forum... but one won't hurt! So here we go, meet Raffy!

https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r799/lawsonellie2013/RaffertyCameronVaughan2_zps2caeb7f1-1_zps49da8bfe.jpg

Oh, and we didn't get anything special for going home in. Just a basic blue and green onesie!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Awwww Myra look at his smile! x

And July he is perfect x


----------



## sue_88

myra said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the new avatar Myra!!!! Gorgeous! :flower:
> 
> Thanks! Connor had his oxygen and feeding tubes removed on Friday. It's the first time since he was born that we've seen his face without tubes and tape attached. I can't stop staring at him. :) He's a champ at breast feeding, and he's almost doubled his birthweight: 6lbs 10oz now. The older her gets (8 1/2 weeks old), the harder it is to leave him every day at the hospital. He's getting more interactive and aware of when OH and I are here. I wish I had a date of when he was going to be released, but its still too soon to know....He has really bad reflux, which is causing him to have spells where his oxygen and heart rates drop dangerously low. He has to go 5 days without a spell before he can come home, and I think we're still a ways from that.Click to expand...

Oh just look at that cheeky little face!!! He's so sweet.

He sounds like he is just doing wonderful on the whole, I really hope the reflux settles soon enough so you can take your little man home.

I imagine it's been the most difficult long weeks of your life but you'll get there :flower: there's light at the end! You're doing great & have done from the start xx


----------



## sue_88

Sweet little boy July he is so so gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## july2013

myra said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the new avatar Myra!!!! Gorgeous! :flower:
> 
> Thanks! Connor had his oxygen and feeding tubes removed on Friday. It's the first time since he was born that we've seen his face without tubes and tape attached. I can't stop staring at him. :) He's a champ at breast feeding, and he's almost doubled his birthweight: 6lbs 10oz now. The older her gets (8 1/2 weeks old), the harder it is to leave him every day at the hospital. He's getting more interactive and aware of when OH and I are here. I wish I had a date of when he was going to be released, but its still too soon to know....He has really bad reflux, which is causing him to have spells where his oxygen and heart rates drop dangerously low. He has to go 5 days without a spell before he can come home, and I think we're still a ways from that.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! Will you look at that smile!


----------



## tlh97990

Regarding shoes i wear flip flops every where because my feet have been swelling bad..i think if i had shoes with better support it wouldn't be so bad but i cant see buying a pair of shoes right now and if my foot changes sizes after she's here then its kind of pointless!!

I've heard awesome things about birthing balls as well, however, i am not the most coordinated individual and i cannot balance on those things not pregnant! i think it would be dangerous to try to sit on one now :haha:

July, congrats on your LO!! Raffy is beautiful!! where did you live how you got to go home so quick?!? i'm jealous with my daughter i went into labor monday night but since i had her at 1:56 am on tuesday i didn't get released until friday morning and that was a vaginal birth!! they said if i would've had her at 11:59 i couldve gone home thursday which still seemed like a long time...i'm not sure how the hospital here does it i think its 2 nights for vaginal and 3 nights for csection


----------



## sue_88

All being well under my counties NHS trust, we get booted out after 6-12 hours! Usually 6!

C section usually 2 nights.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats July...he looks so sweet and handsome. Well done on his delivery...I would love to have such a quick birth story! 
Oneandtwo...I love my ball...mines not a real birth ball it is a yoga/fit ball. But yes it really helps with the positioning of baby and I find it super comfortable to sit on. Getting off the thing I always have to re-adjust my balance a bit like coming off a jumping castle...feels a bit unbalanced for a few seconds. I found my butt cheeks got real tight from sitting on it for a long time but soon recovered!
Myra what a beautiful little boy! Love his smile! He sure is getting bigger! Am glad that he doesn't need the oxygen any more that is so nice that he can be tube free~ Go Connor you little champ!


----------



## sue_88

We've now had 3 baby boys........who will be the first baby girl to join the group?!

:dance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww Myra look at his precious smile!


July he is adorable and look at all that hair!

Sue I wouldn't mind my little girl making her appearance after Tuesday I'm sure several of us feel that way though :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

Oh my goodness, I know I'm pregnant and hormonal but Raffy and Connor are just so precious, brought tears to my eyes! I am so happy that Connor is making such amazing progress and that Raffy is home already and well :) Such handsome little guys!

The nurse recommended having something to hold onto nearby when on the birthing ball. I do pretty well with balancing but getting on and off it is difficult sometimes. It is amazing though, isn't it? Feels so nice :)

I had a strange trip to Target! We went to get buns as we were going to cook out tonight but it started raining. We decided to go anyway and get something else for dinner and I had some things to return. Well, I'm fine, walking along enjoying myself when all the sudden the room is spinning and I feel like I'm going to pass out. I hold on to my husband and let him know how I was feeling. So he walks more slowly with me and we head over to the registers and I break out in a horrid sweat and shakes. No idea what the heck was going on. I am home now and sitting, I still feel out of it but the shakes and sweating has gone away. I have food and a huge glass of water so hopefully it takes care of it. Aisling is fine, kicking like normal lol.


----------



## july2013

tlh97990 said:


> July, congrats on your LO!! Raffy is beautiful!! where did you live how you got to go home so quick?!? i'm jealous with my daughter i went into labor monday night but since i had her at 1:56 am on tuesday i didn't get released until friday morning and that was a vaginal birth!! they said if i would've had her at 11:59 i couldve gone home thursday which still seemed like a long time...i'm not sure how the hospital here does it i think its 2 nights for vaginal and 3 nights for csection

Here they'll let you go 6 hours after an uncomplicated vaginal delivery like mine. They wanted me to stay until morning, him being my first and all. But I really couldn't! 

And thank you everyone! I'm very proud of my little prince! Can't believe he's finally here! :cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Breadsticks I get that feeling when my sugar suddenly drops. Usually it's just an indicator for me that I need to eat. I had it in my first pregnancy too. Hope that's all it is for you and you are feeling better


----------



## counting

Suggestion on the foot swelling front. Sometimes I wear flip-flops because my feet swell so much and I can't be bothered, but they seem to swell worse sometimes in them. I have been prescribed support stockings by my doctor which are the ugliest most uncomfy things- but they really work to keep the swelling at least mildly at bay.


----------



## Breadsticks

ProudArmyWife said:


> Breadsticks I get that feeling when my sugar suddenly drops. Usually it's just an indicator for me that I need to eat. I had it in my first pregnancy too. Hope that's all it is for you and you are feeling better

Thanks! I am still feeling off but much better than before so I definitely think that was the case! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, my doc has suggested support stockings to me as well or to keep my feet propped up. she said it's more difficult during the summer months because it's too hot and all I'm wearing is flip flops. I got some real comfy ones, for me at least, from Walmart for $5. I bought both a black and white pair for our honeymoon and all I've wore so far is the black! LOL! 

breadsticks, I got like that when I took my 3 hr glucose test and as soon as I ate I felt normal. Hopefully you get it under control and feel better!

Congrats July!!! He is so adorable!!! Glad everything went well and you are home now!

Myra, look at that smile!!! Too cute! hopefully he'll be out soon!

Here is Coltyn's take home outfit. Have a pic of the front and back. Didn't see the back of it until I was checking out and fell even more in love with it! Also posting my 35 & 36 week pics. Everyone has said I've dropped and I think I look so much bigger in my 36 week photo than my 35 week photo! Measuring 37.5 weeks at 36 week appt. Can't wait until Wednesday to see if I'm dilated any! (DH decided to photobomb my 35 week photo! LOL!)
 



Attached Files:







0609131948.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 2









image (8).jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









image (9).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









image (10).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## junemomma09

I'm heading to the hospital. Been having contraction 5-10 min apart for the past 2 hours...


----------



## Breadsticks

June, good luck! Thinking of you and baby! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow look at all these babies wanting to come! Good luck June thinking of you


----------



## tlh97990

good luck june!! cant wait to hear updates!! it seems like quite a few of our july babies are wanting to make appearances in june!


----------



## oneandtwo

good luck june!!


----------



## junemomma09

Ok contractions are 4-6 min apart they are calling the dr and monitoring me a little bit longer then they'll tell me what they're doing

When the nurse checked me I'm 1-2 cm dilated, 60% effaced and -2 station. 

I will try to updated as much as I can.


----------



## Libbysmum

I hope all goes smoothly June! All the best and thanks for the update! Slightly jealous of everyone going into labor and having their babies...been a bit bored today and anxious for this little fellow to make his appearance! Libby jumped from the sofa and landed half on my belly...I was so cross with her!


----------



## junemomma09

False alarm :-/ my contractions arent strong enough and haven't caused further cervical changes. They are still 4-6 min apart but they have to be longer and more intense. Which is a good thing it's not happening yet because I'm still a tad too early.


----------



## Breadsticks

Crazy night, June! I hope the contractions ease and you can get some rest :)


----------



## Libbysmum

oh June...are you back home?


----------



## alicecooper

JJsmom - really cute belly pics there x


----------



## donna noble

congrats july!!!! myra connor looks great hope you can bring him home soon!


----------



## JJsmom

June, sorry you had a false alarm but at least your body is practicing and maybe before too long you'll be headed back! glad they monitored you and that everything is fine!


----------



## Libbysmum

June my sis had a few false alarms before she had her little girl...total labor was an hour and a half ...so maybe you might be in for a quick delivery? Her little girl turns 7 next week...Time flies...I remember as clear as day taking my other niece in to the hospital to visit her new sister. Precious memories. 
Pretty uncomfortable here...got a bit of constipation!


----------



## sue_88

ProudArmyWife said:


> Aww Myra look at his precious smile!
> 
> 
> July he is adorable and look at all that hair!
> 
> Sue I wouldn't mind my little girl making her appearance after Tuesday I'm sure several of us feel that way though :haha:

I was thinking of you Proud when I wrote my post :haha: I think you're the furthest along of known little girls? 

My littlen can stay put a bit longer at least until she figures which way is out!! :dohh:

June - hope you're feeling ok. Bummer for false alarm but I too have heard that they can occur a couple of times. Emma not ready yet, just getting you prepped! :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

I am back home..the nurse wanted to give me an ambien to help me sleep. I looked at her like she was crazy and said "umm I don't feel comfortable taking that while pregnant". Anyways, yeah so guess little Emma was teasing me Lol the contractions were 4-6 min apart but I'm glad it was false labor. She still needs at least a few more days. My DH has a feeling I'll go into true labor by the end of the week. Same thing happened with my DS4. Went in with regular contractions but they weren't causing cervical changes so I was sent home a total of two times. Then the next day I went into labor for real or the contractions just got strong enough one of the two. 

Thank you all for the well wishes though!!! It was good practice ;)


----------



## oneandtwo

eek "full term" as of today!! im shocked shes still in there, but,glad :) keep getting true contractions but they,stall out after too long...it'd be interesting if she went to her due date or over, I've noy had a,baby do that!

june, bummer, but i agree its better she stay in a couple days! i had many false alarms with my first two, but it was no indication of the length of my labor, but I've already been told my labor history makes no sense LOL


----------



## junemomma09

Hopefully my labor won't be too long lol congrats on being full term!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## alicecooper

congrats on full term oneandtwo :)

june - hang in there. so exciting to think you're gonna be likely to pop soon :)

No contractions here. Just braxton hicks, but I've had them for weeks now. 
Another late baby for me I reckon. I predict a week late. DD predicts the baby will be 5 days late lol. We're taking bets 

Had to buy myself a new bra today because nothing was fitting. It's a nursing bra though so I can use it after birth too.
We bought a baby record book too.

Got my midwife appointment in half an hour and I can't find my pot to pee into! Dear me!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue me and oneandtwo I believe. That's what I found on the front sheet anyways. 

June hope you get to rest some. 

Alice good luck at your appt 

Have appt with my midwife in a couple hours. She will be doing the gbs test and checking my cervix. The one check that I agree to as I don't find them to be very pleasant :haha: crossing my fingers that we have made some progress in the right direction but honestly I'm not that hopeful. I've been having lots of contractions but I feel like its just gonna be my body's idea of a practical joke :dohh:


----------



## junemomma09

alicecooper said:


> congrats on full term oneandtwo :)
> 
> june - hang in there. so exciting to think you're gonna be likely to pop soon :)
> 
> No contractions here. Just braxton hicks, but I've had them for weeks now.
> Another late baby for me I reckon. I predict a week late. DD predicts the baby will be 5 days late lol. We're taking bets
> 
> Had to buy myself a new bra today because nothing was fitting. It's a nursing bra though so I can use it after birth too.
> We bought a baby record book too.
> 
> Got my midwife appointment in half an hour and I can't find my pot to pee into! Dear me!

Thanks Hun!! I'm so excited to think she could be here soon!

I hear you on needing new bras! Most of my sports bras aren't getting too tight, none of my regular bras fit, and I have two nursing bras, that's it! I need a few more but it's not in the budget right now :/


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> Sue me and oneandtwo I believe. That's what I found on the front sheet anyways.
> 
> June hope you get to rest some.
> 
> Alice good luck at your appt
> 
> Have appt with my midwife in a couple hours. She will be doing the gbs test and checking my cervix. The one check that I agree to as I don't find them to be very pleasant :haha: crossing my fingers that we have made some progress in the right direction but honestly I'm not that hopeful. I've been having lots of contractions but I feel like its just gonna be my body's idea of a practical joke :dohh:

Thank you!! I'm trying to rest as much as possible in between trying to get laundry done. I think once DH gets home we're going to install the carseat and pack our hospital bag.


----------



## junemomma09

Has anyone else installed their carseats or packed their hospital bags???


----------



## oneandtwo

my bag is packed, it isnt much clothes for her and i, camera with charger and sd cards. if i can get off my butt today I'll clean out the car and install the seat. i keep putting it off, its driving dh mad. he thinks i shoulda been ready weeks ago but i have no sense of urgency LOL 

heres my 37wk belly pic
https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-06-10_081246_zpsaf04f5c8.jpg


----------



## sue_88

Cute belly pic oneandtwo!!!

Well just had the midwives round to my house and..............

BABY HAS GONE HEAD DOWN!!!!!

Two midwives checked, and they are both pretty sure but I am popping up to the hospital on Thursday for a quick presentation scan to double check but they are quite confident as they have left the homebirth kit!!! YAY!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Bags are packed but haven't put carseat in the car yet. It's sitting next to the bags though all ready to go. Dh is good at installing seats now so won't take him but a min to get it done as long as we remember to take it with us :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

June - I know, bras are so expensive! This one was £8 in clearance so not too bad.

hospital bags are nearly finished being packed now. Only started about a week ago though. Just a couple of bobs and bits I need to get but nothing major. If I popped tomorrow it wouldn't be the end of the world, the bags would suffice as they are if necessary. Just things like spare camcorder tapes, magazines, snacks and so on.

Car seat base is not installed yet but it takes literally five seconds, and I'll be coming home from the hospital by taxi anyway so it makes no difference. 
Gotta wash the car-seat cover though - haven't done that yet.

oneandtwo - lovely bump pic :)

sue - hurray for being head down! Mine, too, has gone head down! It's been oblique for weeks but it's now cephalic! yay!


So - midwife appointment was as follows :

-urine was fine (they had to give me a pot to do a sample at the surgery because I still couldn't find my pot).
-my bp was normal
-baby's heartbeat was fine
-measuring 38 weeks (fundal height)
-they did MRSA swabs and took my blood to test iron levels. I guess I'll get the results of those next time.
-baby is now head down but not engaged yet - just at the brim.

Next appointment is gonna be when I'm 39+4. She said after that they'll do a stretch and sweep when I'm 7 days overdue.

And that's it really.


----------



## sue_88

Sounds like a good appointment alice! Mine was good too.....no issues with wee or bp etc.

Just hope madam stays where she is!!

My 'just in case' hospital bags and my case seat isofix base are all installed. I don't put the car seat in the car in case of a car crash.

But hopefully I wont need to anyway if my homebirth goes to plan :happydance: !


----------



## myra

donna noble said:


> congrats july!!!! myra connor looks great hope you can bring him home soon!

Thanks. He's hit a rough spell for a couple days so far...they made too many changes at once and it stressed his system. They are going to add his caffeine back to help him....so this sets us back a bit. Heartbreaking as they were preparing us that he could be discharged this week. Probably another 3 weeks now...


----------



## caro103

:hugs: myra, hope Connor picks up again hun, he is a little fighter! and gorgeous too!

july...aww what a cute little man! hope all is going well at home!

Sue...:yipee: for going head down!! fab! 

can't wait to see who is next! my little munchkin had better stay put for a couple weeks at least yet as they won't let me have a homebirth until 37wks, plus my best friend is getting married when i'm 39wks so would love baby to wait until just after that so I get to go :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sounds like everyone's appts went well.

Just got back from mine and everything looks good. Measuring 2 weeks ahead still and found out my contractions haven't been for nothing I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so really just a waiting game for little miss to decide she wants to arrive :)


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> Sounds like everyone's appts went well.
> 
> Just got back from mine and everything looks good. Measuring 2 weeks ahead still and found out my contractions haven't been for nothing I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so really just a waiting game for little miss to decide she wants to arrive :)


Wow!! That's awesome!!! Maybe something will happen soon for you!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh wow! So much going on with everybody!

*Myra* - aww :( hopefully things will change again (but for the better) and you won't have to wait the full 3 weeks to bring him home.

I haven't packed my hospital bag, haven't bought a baby bag and haven't even bought the new car seat yet.. oops? lol like *oneandtwo* though I'm feeling no sense of urgency. Jessa was 10 days late so technically I could still have about 6 weeks left.

Did have my own scare on Friday though. All the heat was making me swell up everywhere (probably a lot to do with the salty chicken nuggets my dad made me while I was visiting as well.) I was checking my blood pressure and it was up in the high 130s over 80s so I was getting worried. Went to the drugstore to use their machine and it was 165/90!! I called my doc the next morning but since I was four hours away I couldn't just pop in for a check, but they were adamant they wanted me checked somewhere. None of the local OB practices would see me - said they'd have to wait 2-3 days for referral paperwork. *Grrrr* Couldn't go to urgent care because they don't have the equipment for fetal monitoring so hubby wound up having to drive me to the hospital. A delightful $250 copay. My bp was 135/95 when I got there but by the time I left it was 106/60 and there was no protein in my urine. They put a monitor on the baby and listened to him for almost an hour and he was perfect, kicking up a crazy storm. Best outcome I could have hoped for. I got a bit panicked when I realized the hospital I was at was named Alexandria hospital and the hospital where Jessa was born was the Royal Alexandria hospital!! I was definitely not ready to come home with a baby. I've got my 36 week checkup tomorrow morning. They'll be doing the Step B swab test and then I'll be there once a week until the baby is born. I'm definitely not going away again before this baby pops! I much prefer being 15 minutes away from my docs than 4 hours! lol

blerg - I want to comment on everyone's posts but my fingers have all gone numb already, well most of them... 3 on the right hand two on the left. Normally I just have that pins and needles feeling all day. :(


----------



## sue_88

ProudArmyWife said:


> Sounds like everyone's appts went well.
> 
> Just got back from mine and everything looks good. Measuring 2 weeks ahead still and found out my contractions haven't been for nothing I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so really just a waiting game for little miss to decide she wants to arrive :)

Ooooweeee, maybe your baby girl will be the first!!! Eekkk.....my girl now just needs to wait till Saturday for my Homebirth then she can happily arrive whenever :D


----------



## sue_88

I hope Connor picks up again soon Myra, he's done so amazing already and I bet you'll have him home within 3 weeks. He's a little champ! X

Sorry about your hands Becca, that sounds rough. And your scare, glad the little fella is ok and your BP dropped. Definitely may be best to stick around town from now though! X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue_88 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone's appts went well.
> 
> Just got back from mine and everything looks good. Measuring 2 weeks ahead still and found out my contractions haven't been for nothing I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so really just a waiting game for little miss to decide she wants to arrive :)
> 
> Ooooweeee, maybe your baby girl will be the first!!! Eekkk.....my girl now just needs to wait till Saturday for my Homebirth then she can happily arrive whenever :DClick to expand...


Forgot she is at -1 too so almost fully engaged :)
I can't wait to just be holding her! 

Fingers crossed she stays put sue so you can have your homebirth :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Proud* - it does sound like yours wants to be the first of the new crop!

*sue_88* - I can deal with it during the day... just really annoying if I need to write something or open something, but it's at night when the pain radiates up to my elbows and makes sleeping impossible that it drives me crazy.


----------



## JJsmom

WOW!! So much going on with everyone!! Can't believe we are all almost there and babies are going to start coming out of the woodwork! 

I will see where I stand as far as any dilation goes on Wednesday. I'm secretly hoping the doc will put me off work from here on out but not sure. My feet are really swollen today but I did have pizza last night for dinner and it's always salty. I drink a ton of water though. 

I don't have my hospital bag packed yet, but just purchased a night gown and this week will purchase one or two nursing bras. I'll work on getting my bag packed by the weekend or before if doc thinks I'll go before. Haven't bought a diaper bag either but MIL said she was going to purchase one for me and bring it to the hospital full of stuff. I'm so bad because I still don't have a car seat either!! My mom is buying my travel system for me and she was going to purchase it and have me pick it up from the store, BUT the store said they don't do that yet and that only 3 stores so far do, so.....will be waiting on that in the mail at some point!


----------



## oneandtwo

wow, proud! im guessing your LO is next! last week my baby was still floating high, and i wasnt very effaced even though i was dilated, i havent noticed any sensations.of.dropping so far! will find out friday if there has been any progress :)


----------



## oneandtwo

we're reusing our younvest boys carseat foe this one, its a convertible so its gotta be installed beforehand. i did it today, its a good thing i didnt wait for the onset of labor...that was harder than i remember! LOL


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm really hoping this means she wants to come soon. It'll be my luck though if she holds out till right at her due date :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

Still having the contractions about 6-10 min apart...they are getting more intense and seem to come stronger when I'm up and walking. DH and I are enjoying our last night kid-free together. They've been with their grandparents all weekend. It's been nice to be able to some time together. Kiddies come back tomorrow evening :)


----------



## NennaKay

July... Excited to hear about your little man's arrival!

Myra... Connor is adorable with that little grin he has. I hope he is doing well enough to go home soon!

Proud... Sounds like you are on the right track for a labor soon. :thumbup:

JJsMom... Love your coming home outfit!

AFM... I have my 37 week appointment on Wednesday. At my last appointment, baby was head down and I was at 1 cm. I'm hoping for some progression at this upcoming appointment... I haven't packed any of my bags yet or installed my carseat... I've been kinda lazy... :blush:


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma09 said:


> Has anyone else installed their carseats or packed their hospital bags???

i had my base installed a couple weeks ago..i had my daughter's convertible carseat turned around at the fire department so i had them install the base while they were at. 

i made the list of everything i want to pack for me and baby but i lost my overnight bag so i have to get a new bag..i'm thinking about doing everything left on my list including packing my bag this week!



sue_88 said:


> Cute belly pic oneandtwo!!!
> 
> Well just had the midwives round to my house and..............
> 
> BABY HAS GONE HEAD DOWN!!!!!
> 
> Two midwives checked, and they are both pretty sure but I am popping up to the hospital on Thursday for a quick presentation scan to double check but they are quite confident as they have left the homebirth kit!!! YAY!!!

thats so exciting your so close!!



ProudArmyWife said:


> Sounds like everyone's appts went well.
> 
> Just got back from mine and everything looks good. Measuring 2 weeks ahead still and found out my contractions haven't been for nothing I'm 3cm dilated and 80% effaced so really just a waiting game for little miss to decide she wants to arrive :)

i think your LO is going to be here soon!

afm nothing new is really going on. i'm still uncomfortable and slightly miserable but happy she's still in there and hoping she stays until 37 weeks! i have my 34 week appt on wednesday and the day off work so thats something to look forward to!


----------



## junemomma09

DH finally installed the carseat base...one less thing to worry about. We still have to pack our bags but at least her bag is done. If all else we'll be packing right before we leave for the hospital.


----------



## Libbysmum

I took DD to playgroup and now I am exhausted. My backs been aching but I really need about 8hrs good sleep I reckon. My DH went off to work feeling sick...I have strongly suggested he go to a doctor but he likes to tough it out at work then come home and complain about how wretched he feels when he gets in...lol


----------



## sue_88

Just clicked unsubscribe on my iPhone again :dohh:

6am here, terrible rhinitis at the minute so sitting up and letting my nose/throat re-open before heading back to sleep! It's such a rotten symptom will be glad when it disappears when Millie is born!


----------



## caro103

gosh proud and june, sounds like it could be either of you next!!

my bubba was still floating at last check, not engaged at all, though think some 2nd + babies don't engage until labour so not worried :D

I actually slept well last night for once, but still feel kinda fuzzy today :dohh:, only got up once to pee!! got this odd pain in my jaw/tooth/ear (can't decide where its coming from) but it seems to really bother me at night :(, wondering if i'm grinding my teeth or something, keep ending up taking paracetamol in the night :/

hope everyone has a good day, plan on making rock cakes and tidying up the house a bit today :D xx


----------



## alicecooper

UGGGGGHHH 

I'm so tired.

I was up till past 2am webcamming (I've umm...progressed past just the phone sex work....*blushes*) and then DH was like "oh yeah I'll get up with the kids in the morning and give them breakfast"
but then they ended up being so noisy I was awake anyway from 7.30am, plus I had to get up to actually drive them to school anyhow.

Not to mention the fact that DH snored about 95 times last night.
And on top of that the usual aches and pains.

So I'm shattered.

I know it's my own fault I could have got off the webcam, but I was on a roll earning money so I didn't want to come off, because I've not been on in a couple of days, and we had to fork out £250 for the car to pass its MOT a couple of days ago, so we're really skint at the moment.

The house is looking like a bomb has hit it. Gotta tackle that today. DS2 is going to MIL's house for a few hours. Wish I could use the opportunity to nap though but no chance.

proud and june - so excited for you both to pop :)


----------



## caro103

sooo I've sort of chucked a few things in a bag...just incase of hospital transfer/ make it easy for people to grab me stuff we need straight after the birth. Seems I hardly have anything in the bag though....can you girls think of anything crucial I need that I've missed?? am packing light as don't intend to end up in hospital, plus DH can easily grab more stuff if necessary!!

For baby:
- nappies
- cotton wool
- x3 baby grows
- x2 vests
- scratch mitts
- hat
- blanket

For Me:
- maternity pads x 10
- nursing bra
- x5 pairs pants
- jogging bottoms
- pj's
- t-shirt
- towel
- travel sized shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, toothpaste
- slippers

Still to add:
- Camera
- Phone and charger
- Lose change
- toothbrush

It just doesn't seem much compared to the amount of stuff i'd packed with alex!! all gone in one tiny little suitcase.

I've deliberately missed off snacks, will just use what is in kitchen and buy at hospital if necessary/ get DH to bring stuff in. 

Anything else i'm missing!? totally feel like there's is something crucial :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

Well this is my list :

ME :

nighties
nursing bras
breast pads
roller for my fringe
hair-brush
toothbrush / toothpaste
face wash
shower gel
shampoo / conditioner
towels
knickers / disposable knickers
maternity pads
contact lens solution / pot
glasses
dressing gown
mobile phone and charger
money
slippers
paper / pen
puzzle book
snacks / drinks
pregnancy notes
deodorant
razor / shaving gel
tissues
socks
fluffy bed socks

BABY :

6 sleepsuits
6 vests
hat
scratch mitts
wipes
nappy sacks
nappy rash cream
blanket
car seat
light jacket
flannelettes 
red book

DH :

snacks/drinks
money
video camera / charger / tapes
camera
magazine
taxi phone numbers


----------



## sue_88

This is in my 'Just In Case' bag Carol....... It's only in a small holdall and the baby's stuff is in the Boot free change bag!

All the stuff..........
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/0EDA93BF-CD35-4840-98F7-13D48B1DDD93-3581-00000A5D1CC6619D_zps3dbdb150.jpg
and PACKED!! (Mummy's Bag & Baby's bag!)
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/C4269F80-AFB7-4C23-ADA8-46C29AA83EA2-3581-00000A5D26186952_zps1109f936.jpg

LIST:

Mummy's Bag.....

TENS Machine
Dark Towel
Dark Flannel
1 x Labour Tank Top
1 x Pair of PJ's
8 x BIG black knickers
5 x Disposible knickers
2 x Socks
Spa slippers
20 x Maternity Pads
6 x Re-usable Breast Pads
4 x Disposible Breast Pads (freebie samples!)
1 x Tube Lansinoh
1 x Antibac Gel
1 x Pot of Paracetamol
2 x tissue packs
1 x Small Toiletries bag (Shampoo, Conditioner, Shower Gel, Lotion, Toothpaste, Toothbrush, Mouthwash, Lipbalm, Eye Liner, Mascara, Small pack of facial wipes, contact lenses, deodarant)
2 x Scented mini bin liners

Millie's Bag.....
3 Sleep suits (newborn)
5 Vests (newborn)
2 x socks
2 x mittens
2 x hat
1 x booties
2 x bibs
1 x pack nappies (size 1)
1 x pack of wipes
1 x pack of nappy bags
1 x travel change mat
1 x mini sudocream
1 x hooded snuggle towel
2 x large muslins
1 x blanket
1 x box of starter formula (just in case)
1 x nail care set.


Ive probably got too much but my bags will be set on the coffee table in the lounge so they can be grabbed in a hurry or emptied when baby has arrived!


----------



## sue_88

I just need BRAS!!!!

I need to go get properly measured and buy some.

Where is best to buy Maternity Bra's (for nursing) in everyones opinion?

X


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> I just need BRAS!!!!
> 
> I need to go get properly measured and buy some.
> 
> Where is best to buy Maternity Bra's (for nursing) in everyones opinion?
> 
> X

Mothercare I guess, though I've not tried elsewhere.

I went yesterday and asked to be measured up, and she asked how long I've got yet. I said 2 and a half weeks. She said they prefer women to have less than 2 weeks left because otherwise the baby (and therefore bump) won't have dropped prior to that, therefore measuring the circumference will be too big. As soon as the baby drops, that's a better time to get measured.

I was like "yeah but I need something NOW, none of my bras fit!" so she ended up selling me a 38C nursing bra that fits me okay now on the widest hook, but she did say that very likely need to take it into the tightest hook once the baby drops, and maybe buy some more.

I don't mind that so much, I really needed something immediately, and besides it was on clearance so only £8 so I can live with that.

Gonna go back when I'm very close to my due date and buy a couple more bras.


----------



## sue_88

Thanks Alice.

My only problem is I live in a tiny village so I've got to drive at last 40 minutes to get to a shop that sells them - I was thinking Mothercare! Yikes! I don't really want to leave it too late, I got told from 36 weeks would be ok! :shrug:

My bump is really high though with madams Butt sat right under my rib now!


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> Thanks Alice.
> 
> My only problem is I live in a tiny village so I've got to drive at last 40 minutes to get to a shop that sells them - I was thinking Mothercare! Yikes! I don't really want to leave it too late, I got told from 36 weeks would be ok! :shrug:
> 
> My bump is really high though with madams Butt sat right under my rib now!

maybe give that particular mothercare a ring before setting off and ask them what they reckon - whether or not they would advise you to wait a week or two, or whether you should come in


----------



## sue_88

alicecooper said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Alice.
> 
> My only problem is I live in a tiny village so I've got to drive at last 40 minutes to get to a shop that sells them - I was thinking Mothercare! Yikes! I don't really want to leave it too late, I got told from 36 weeks would be ok! :shrug:
> 
> My bump is really high though with madams Butt sat right under my rib now!
> 
> maybe give that particular mothercare a ring before setting off and ask them what they reckon - whether or not they would advise you to wait a week or two, or whether you should come inClick to expand...

Yeah good idea. :thumbup: I will do that later in the week!


----------



## Libbysmum

Mothercare had some good selections however recently went into administration and all of the stores over Australia closed down :( I was so sad cause it was so handy to my house.
Carol I am taking a wrap for the baby and a pile of breast pads for me...I made the mistake of packing tiny baby clothes with Libby then having an almost 9 pounder nothing I had packed fit her so she had nothing to wear except a vest and nappy the first day or so then DH had to dig out some bigger clothes to put her in. LOL


----------



## caro103

LOL libby's! the smallest I've got is newborn :), DS was 8lb 9 and they fit him just fine...well were a little big but fine :). 

cheers for the tips ladies! have added:
deodorant
hairbrush
socks?? for me
lansinoh
tissues
nappy bags
vasoline
nail file for baby
swadddle blanket - ? already packed

just need to go check everythings in there now! 

been busy this morning, made rock cakes, now a cherry cake is cooking and cleaned toilet, plus wiped all kitchen down :D. Might sit and watch some tv for a while now :D xx


----------



## sue_88

Here are my list of meals I am making for the freezer.....!

Lunches
Tomato Soup
Carrot & Coriander Soup

Dinners
Bolognese Sauce
Beef Chilli Con Carne
Mixed Bean Chilli (v)
Chickpea & Tomato Curry (v)
Tomato Sauce (v) for pasta
Chicken Chassuer
Cottage Pie & mash


Today I am doing the cottage pie & tomato soup. & maybe chicken chassuer depending on time & backache!!


----------



## tlh97990

those of you in the UK when you are in the hospital do they not provide much for baby? all i have to bring for baby is a going home outfit, a hat/headband for pictures (which is optional), a blanket for the car ride home and the car seat..they provide everything else


----------



## sue_88

No not here hun, we have to provide everything.


----------



## caro103

yeah we have to take everything, right down to maternity towels! though I do know they wouldn't leave you without if you forgot them but they'd expect you to ask someone to go buy some asap!

good freezer list sue! just a note, I cooked lots of things prior to alex and loads had onions in them...this def added to his gas/colic, which I've heard is pretty common! this time things like that I've still put onion in but like half the amount I normally would :) xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I don't have much in my hospital bag either cause as mentioned they provide everything in the US. My biggest thing is travel sized soaps and shampoos cause I'm picky and my own towel! I hate the thought of using a hospital towel just kinda creeps me out :haha: and the boppy pillow is a must! I need to put our bags all together in one room so when it happens I'm not having to instruct dh on what he has to grab


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> yeah we have to take everything, right down to maternity towels! though I do know they wouldn't leave you without if you forgot them but they'd expect you to ask someone to go buy some asap!
> 
> good freezer list sue! just a note, I cooked lots of things prior to alex and loads had onions in them...this def added to his gas/colic, which I've heard is pretty common! this time things like that I've still put onion in but like half the amount I normally would :) xxx

Thanks for the tip!!

I don't know what colic is....can you explain it?

My mums never heard of it as me & my sister never suffered :shrug:


----------



## sue_88

Maternity towels have arrived in my homebirth pack Carol! And some bed sheets!! I was quite impressed.


----------



## caro103

ooh that's lucky!! The midwifes bring stuff with them here, think they have a few inco pads but otherwise I have to get everything! (inc additional inco pads, but I bought pampers bed sheets as can use any spare when start potty training DS ;))

colic is kinda when the baby cries lots, usually in the evenings, and its a high pitched, pretty intense cry and lot a lot settles them :(, something obviously bothers them but its hard to figure out what! With my DS certain foods I ate def seemed to make him worse. Tends to come on when the baby is around 3-4wks and lasts roughly until around 12wks. But some babies totally avoid it :). I prob haven't explained that well! there's a link on the nhs website https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Colic/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## junemomma09

I didn't even realize women in other countries had to provide everything. They have almost everything you need here in the US. Crazy to think...
Sounds like you ladies are all set with everything though.

Well as for me, we went out and bought our travel sized toiletries last night just have to pack our bag now, and DH installed the carseat base. We thought I was going to go soon but my contractions seem to have slowed quite a bit. So I don't think I'll be next. 
Oh well, it'll be her time when she's ready!


----------



## alicecooper

I've gone and bought a nice notebook and pen lol

sounds silly, but I don't want to forget any details, so it's handy for writing a birth story as it happens (well, very shortly afterwards anyway!)


----------



## Pink Flowers

sorry I have been rubbish again ladies. 

Had a shit MW appointment, :cry:


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> sorry I have been rubbish again ladies.
> 
> Had a shit MW appointment, :cry:

What's up? :flower: X


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> sorry I have been rubbish again ladies.
> 
> Had a shit MW appointment, :cry:
> 
> What's up? :flower: XClick to expand...

The think I have the start of Pre E and bump is dropping down the scale :nope: He has been ahead since 16 weeks, all of a sudden he is now spot on, which is 3/4 weeks behind what he was last time :(

And they think I have a urine infection. I hope it was just a case of a bad appointment, I have another on Friday as I have to see another MW about my BMI to see if I have put too much weight on. So everything will be rechecked then.


----------



## junemomma09

Hope everything is ok Pink!!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: pink, hope everything is fine xx


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> sorry I have been rubbish again ladies.
> 
> Had a shit MW appointment, :cry:
> 
> What's up? :flower: XClick to expand...
> 
> The think I have the start of Pre E and bump is dropping down the scale :nope: He has been ahead since 16 weeks, all of a sudden he is now spot on, which is 3/4 weeks behind what he was last time :(
> 
> And they think I have a urine infection. I hope it was just a case of a bad appointment, I have another on Friday as I have to see another MW about my BMI to see if I have put too much weight on. So everything will be rechecked then.Click to expand...

That sounds rough, I hope everything goes ok on Friday and this appointment was just a blip. X


----------



## MissFox

Been reading through the last 10+ pages the last couple nights. Can't remember everything but congrats on the new arrivals! Can't believe how close everyone else is! I have a very low riding baby and non stop pain in my cervix. I keep expecting my water to break when I stand because it always makes me have a contraction. Too early though. 
US ladies make sure you clean out your hospital room of the supplies too! They don't use any of what they leave in the room for you for any other birth if it is left behind. Take all the diapers and all the maternity pads and the maternity undies if you can handle them. It is so nice to jot have to worry about ruining the ones you have and just throw away the disposables they provide. Also if you are nursing you can ask if they have nipple cream. They brought me two tubes of lasinoh cream that were travel size and so convenient for my diaper bag.


----------



## MissFox

Also :hugs: pink flowers. Hope Friday brings good news!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Oh I definitely plan on taking everything I can, especially the diapers! Lol they are expensive!


----------



## sue_88

Anyone else in the UK love the word "Diaper"

Each time I say nappy outloud, I think diaper in my head :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pink Flowers

It seems so much cooler than nappy lol.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*alicecooper* - whoa! lol how does DH feel about your 'promotion'?

*sue_88* - your preparedness makes me feel ill. *laughs* I guess I should really focus on getting things ready for the baby instead of developing a bento box/lunch obsession for my 3 year old who just started preschool Monday. I was out trawling the stores for a new lunch box, silicone baking cups, containers etc. 

I've still got our boots free bag too. Comes in oddly handy!

I never did find a great nursing bra in the UK... M&S had really unsupportive ones :( but then I didn't check Mothercare. I think Bravissmo might be a good choice though. *Alice* - yeah, my boobs got bigger during pregnancy but it was nothing compared to when my milk came in. I mostly just wore sports bras though.

*Libbysmum* - heh, we were the opposite! We were told that she was going to be close to 10lbs and was only 8lbs so was totally swamped in her going home outfit... I'm going to bring more of a range of sizes this time!

*Pink* - I thought I was getting pre-eclampsia last week, I know how worrying that can be! *hugs* hope your next appointment goes better!

*Miss Fox* - they brought you lasinoh? Awesome! In the UK they did bring me some but it was a one use tiny sachet and I was like... 'what is this?' didn't really use it. Eventually I learned what a godsend it actually is and was miffed that I'd gotten such a pea sized amount because it wasn't a good introduction.

*Sue* - my husband is Scottish and still says nappy instead of diaper. It only gets confusing when we start talking about naptime etc. To me the definition of nappy is - disgusting. So it's a bit funny.

*AFM:* Had my 36 week appointment this morning. Had to have an internal because they were doing the Strep B swab test so they checked dilation etc as well. No dilation but 50% effaced. Actually had to get the doc to define effaced for me because it was never discussed in the uk.

Thankfully when I talked to the doc last time he told me that I didn't have to have an internal exam every week if I wasn't interested. Just to mention it to the nurse before they move me to the exam room. I'm not fussed about what's going on down there - I'm sure I'll feel it when it starts and the less people down there the better! 

Does anyone remember me mentioning how our new sofa broke two days after we got it? Well the longer we have it the more we hate it in general so the good news is that the technician came out yesterday afternoon and customer service has agreed for us to return the sofa for a complete refund!! There was a lot of talk about a 15% restocking fee earlier so we were thrilled with the full refund. Time to go sofa shopping again. ugh and there goes all the feeling in 2 of my fingers on the right hand... that's my cue to stop typing.


----------



## myra

Funny, I love the word nappy...sounds much cooler to me when OH (who's from Scotland) says its time to change the nappy


----------



## alannadee

Had my 36 week mw appointment today and baby is now fully engaged. So hoping he gets a move on now! Lol

Sorry if this is tmi, but is anyone else suffering from hemeroids?


----------



## sue_88

Ooo Myra & Becca you both have Scottish husbands!

I've got a bit of Scottish blood in me :thumbup: my maternal Grandmother <3

I've just written my jobs list for tomorrow, I've been bouncing on my ball since 7:30pm! Up to bed at 9 as I am yawning!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Glad your appointments went well ladies x


----------



## sue_88

alannadee said:


> Had my 36 week mw appointment today and baby is now fully engaged. So hoping he gets a move on now! Lol
> 
> Sorry if this is tmi, but is anyone else suffering from hemeroids?

If I'm being honest, I have no idea what hemerroids/piles actually are or feel like but I definitely know that I am more tender & sometimes sore & get the occasional awful itchy feeling in that area :blush: maybe I need to look into that a little more as I have definitely put off ever asking my MW about it. Does the area feel any different to normal? Because mine feels physically the same as normal.

(officially weirdest post of my day :haha: )


----------



## caro103

alannadee said:


> Had my 36 week mw appointment today and baby is now fully engaged. So hoping he gets a move on now! Lol
> 
> Sorry if this is tmi, but is anyone else suffering from hemeroids?

gaa fully engaged! that's fab...mines still totally free :dohh:

hmmm :blush: I've had hemeroids a little bit, but seem to have got them under control now :thumbup:, no doubt they'll be back after the birth though :dohh:, I got away with using a little sudocrem to sooth them and really upped my fibre etc to make 'going' somewhat easier!

Sue, think you can get them internally hun as well, so could be why it feels normal from the outside!


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> *alicecooper* - whoa! lol how does DH feel about your 'promotion'?

he's totally fine about it lol. As long as I don't promote myself to an escort, which is something I'd never do lol.

He sits just out of view when I'm on cam so he knows what's going on, and he can see it's all fake - like yes okay I'm whacking out a great big dildo and going for it on cam, but as soon as the person leaves, I stop. 

But by this time DH is turned on because he's heard me fake all the moaning and groaning haha (and men are suckers for that lol), so it's actually ended up enhancing our sex life because then we go up to bed and he's all like "mmm I liked hearing you moaning and groaning" 

lol

And I think he kinda gets a kick out of the fact that these guys are admiring his wife, but I'm _his_ wife, and nobody else gets to touch me lol.

Honestly it's the money that's the incentive though. I had a 35 minute cam session yesterday "entertaining" some guy, and made £70.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *alicecooper* - whoa! lol how does DH feel about your 'promotion'?
> 
> he's totally fine about it lol. As long as I don't promote myself to an escort, which is something I'd never do lol.
> 
> He sits just out of view when I'm on cam so he knows what's going on, and he can see it's all fake - like yes okay I'm whacking out a great big dildo and going for it on cam, but as soon as the person leaves, I stop.
> 
> But by this time DH is turned on because he's heard me fake all the moaning and groaning haha (and men are suckers for that lol), so it's actually ended up enhancing our sex life because then we go up to bed and he's all like "mmm I liked hearing you moaning and groaning"
> 
> lol
> 
> And I think he kinda gets a kick out of the fact that these guys are admiring his wife, but I'm _his_ wife, and nobody else gets to touch me lol.
> 
> Honestly it's the money that's the incentive though. I had a 35 minute cam session yesterday "entertaining" some guy, and made £70.Click to expand...

Just remembering exactly how BIG your baby bump is at the moment! That's got to be weird! :)


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *alicecooper* - whoa! lol how does DH feel about your 'promotion'?
> 
> he's totally fine about it lol. As long as I don't promote myself to an escort, which is something I'd never do lol.
> 
> He sits just out of view when I'm on cam so he knows what's going on, and he can see it's all fake - like yes okay I'm whacking out a great big dildo and going for it on cam, but as soon as the person leaves, I stop.
> 
> But by this time DH is turned on because he's heard me fake all the moaning and groaning haha (and men are suckers for that lol), so it's actually ended up enhancing our sex life because then we go up to bed and he's all like "mmm I liked hearing you moaning and groaning"
> 
> lol
> 
> And I think he kinda gets a kick out of the fact that these guys are admiring his wife, but I'm _his_ wife, and nobody else gets to touch me lol.
> 
> Honestly it's the money that's the incentive though. I had a 35 minute cam session yesterday "entertaining" some guy, and made £70.Click to expand...
> 
> Just remembering exactly how BIG your baby bump is at the moment! That's got to be weird! :)Click to expand...

haha yeah it is but you'd be amazed how many guys have pregnancy fetishes


----------



## ProudArmyWife

You know I never understood that ^^^ dh says it turns guys on cause they know they can't knock you up :dohh: :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

ProudArmyWife said:


> You know I never understood that ^^^ dh says it turns guys on cause they know they can't knock you up :dohh: :haha:

some guys say it's because it's the ultimate sign of femininity - after all, you can't get a pregnant bloke lol.

There's this one guy though who I've done a few pictures and videos for, and he's got a really weird take on it. He's obsessed with expanding, and stretching. He bought me some nylon tights and a leotard and he wanted me to make him lots of pictures in these tights and leotard because he loves the idea of them stretching over my bump. And the idea of my bump itself being so big, he says, makes him feel almost weak and submissive in comparison. 

His ultimate fantasy is absolutely bizarre though. He would love for a woman to be making love with a man, and then some how "reverse birth" him through her vagina, so he literally gets sucked up her vagina, and her womb opens up to accommodate him, and produces amniotic fluid around him to nourish him whilst he's inside there. So she literally has suddenly gained a pregnant belly with a fully grown man inside.
And then he'd want to have witnessed this happening (to some other guy), and for him then to have sex with the woman whilst she's in this state.

FREAKKKKKKKY

It takes all kinds of bizarre people to make a world lol

So basically he's paid me a fair amount of money to see pictures like this :



whatever floats his boat I guess haha


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow! That has got to be the strangest thing I have ever heard :shock:


----------



## counting

Hm. So lost my mucus plug this evening after some heavy-ish bleeding earlier today. No contractions or anything, and I've bled throughout the pregnancy so the hospital says stick around home and wait and see if anything happens. I'm still figuring that baby will end up being late since I know loosing your plug doesn't really mean anything is getting started! Kinda freaked out that it might mean things will get started soon, because LO isn't quite done cooking yet. I did shove some things together for a hospital bag for myself just in case. Baby's bag has been packed for a while already.


----------



## Breadsticks

:rofl: I am dying over here!! 

We have installed the car seat base and don't have much for the hospital bag left. The hospital here provides nearly everything so it's just clothing for us, an outfit for Aisling, and stuff to make us comfortable/things to do during the stay.

Here is my 36+1 photo...
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/IMG_20130611_173501_516-2_zps7f6abffd.jpg

Nothing new to report really. Braxton-Hicks/cramps still come and go, lots of pressure in my pelvis though I don't appear to have dropped. Just trying so hard to be patient but I am so excited to meet her :)


----------



## alicecooper

counting - don't worry chica your LO may well hang on for a few more weeks x

breadsticks - lovely bump hun :)


----------



## counting

alicecooper said:


> counting - don't worry chica your LO may well hang on for a few more weeks x

I fully expect him to go overdue, lol. Just to throw us all for a loop after the crazy pregnancy I've had. DH and my Mom think he will come a little early though.


----------



## junemomma09

OMG!!! I suddenly have these contractions coming often, just started timing and boy are they uncomfortable....DH and I had sex about 3 hours ago then we went to Walmart and I just lied down on the couch and all of a sudden WHAM!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

When I had DS1 9 1/2 yrs ago, I even asked them for a second kit of maternity pads and what not! They just charged the insurance for them! They charge the insurance for everything in that room so you might as well take it when they give it to you! 

Good luck counting!!!

Appointment tomorrow!! Cant wait to hear good news, I hope! I'm hoping my doc will sign me off work as my ankles are swelling up so bad! My manager told me today to "not take this the wrong way, but you look like you're about to go!" Meaning that I looked so tired which I am and how swollen my ankles are and what not. She told me to take my rings off and put them on a necklace since my fingers are swelling a bit and if I have to have emergency surgery, they will want them off and if they can't come off, they will cut them off. I don't want my new wedding band and my engagement ring cut off! SO! they will come off in the morning or after my shower tonight and go on a necklace until Coltyn's born.


----------



## alicecooper

junemomma09 said:


> OMG!!! I suddenly have these contractions coming often, just started timing and boy are they uncomfortable....DH and I had sex about 3 hours ago then we went to Walmart and I just lied down on the couch and all of a sudden WHAM!!!!

*squeals*


----------



## MissFox

Jjs here it is standard for them to write you off at 36 weeks. Just flat out say it though. I would still be working if I didn't.


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, thanks! :)

June, how are you? Good luck and keep us updated! :D

JJs, I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring for a while now :( I did get a very nice necklace from Kohl's, they had a huge sale last month. So I've been wearing my ring on that...I'll be so glad when I can wear it on my finger again!


----------



## junemomma09

I'm still at home. Don't want to go in with another false alarm. For the past 2- 2 1/2 hours they've been about 7-8 min apart and pretty strong. But for the last 30 min they seem to have slowed again.


----------



## tlh97990

ProudArmyWife said:


> I don't have much in my hospital bag either cause as mentioned they provide everything in the US. My biggest thing is travel sized soaps and shampoos cause I'm picky and my own towel! I hate the thought of using a hospital towel just kinda creeps me out :haha: and the boppy pillow is a must! I need to put our bags all together in one room so when it happens I'm not having to instruct dh on what he has to grab

i bought a travel set from target that came with deodorant, shampoo, conditioner, lotion, toothbrush, toothpaste and a comb for like 5 dollars i was super excited because it actually had stuff in it that i use and not just cheap crap that noone likes..i plan on packing bags tomorrow and putting them and the carseat in the hall closet so hubby will know where everything is to grab!



Pink Flowers said:



> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> sorry I have been rubbish again ladies.
> 
> Had a shit MW appointment, :cry:
> 
> What's up? :flower: XClick to expand...
> 
> The think I have the start of Pre E and bump is dropping down the scale :nope: He has been ahead since 16 weeks, all of a sudden he is now spot on, which is 3/4 weeks behind what he was last time :(
> 
> And they think I have a urine infection. I hope it was just a case of a bad appointment, I have another on Friday as I have to see another MW about my BMI to see if I have put too much weight on. So everything will be rechecked then.Click to expand...

hope things go ok for you friday!!



MissFox said:


> Been reading through the last 10+ pages the last couple nights. Can't remember everything but congrats on the new arrivals! Can't believe how close everyone else is! I have a very low riding baby and non stop pain in my cervix. I keep expecting my water to break when I stand because it always makes me have a contraction. Too early though.
> US ladies make sure you clean out your hospital room of the supplies too! They don't use any of what they leave in the room for you for any other birth if it is left behind. Take all the diapers and all the maternity pads and the maternity undies if you can handle them. It is so nice to jot have to worry about ruining the ones you have and just throw away the disposables they provide. Also if you are nursing you can ask if they have nipple cream. They brought me two tubes of lasinoh cream that were travel size and so convenient for my diaper bag.

with my daughter i packed some of the stuff from my room in my bag throughout my stay so they'd restock and i could get more :haha: i figure if insurance is paying for it i pay them so im getting my moneys worth!!



counting said:


> Hm. So lost my mucus plug this evening after some heavy-ish bleeding earlier today. No contractions or anything, and I've bled throughout the pregnancy so the hospital says stick around home and wait and see if anything happens. I'm still figuring that baby will end up being late since I know loosing your plug doesn't really mean anything is getting started! Kinda freaked out that it might mean things will get started soon, because LO isn't quite done cooking yet. I did shove some things together for a hospital bag for myself just in case. Baby's bag has been packed for a while already.

i had my daughter 2 weeks after losing my mucus plug..im sure its different with everyone but hopefully you have another couple weeks so you'll at least be at term



JJsmom said:


> When I had DS1 9 1/2 yrs ago, I even asked them for a second kit of maternity pads and what not! They just charged the insurance for them! They charge the insurance for everything in that room so you might as well take it when they give it to you!
> 
> Good luck counting!!!
> 
> Appointment tomorrow!! Cant wait to hear good news, I hope! I'm hoping my doc will sign me off work as my ankles are swelling up so bad! My manager told me today to "not take this the wrong way, but you look like you're about to go!" Meaning that I looked so tired which I am and how swollen my ankles are and what not. She told me to take my rings off and put them on a necklace since my fingers are swelling a bit and if I have to have emergency surgery, they will want them off and if they can't come off, they will cut them off. I don't want my new wedding band and my engagement ring cut off! SO! they will come off in the morning or after my shower tonight and go on a necklace until Coltyn's born.

my wedding set has been too big since i got them last year and i went somewhere to look at sizing them. my hands havent swelled too much but rings fit slightly better than before. the jeweler tried talking me into getting them sized now and i told him no because i dont want to take them off if i start swelling more and who knows what size my finger will be after everything!

afm i have work off tomorrow to go to my 34 week appt. i;m hoping they'll fill out my leave paperwork so i can turn it into work since i'm wanting to stop in 3 weeks!

i dont remember if i mentioned my dad and stepmom were going to watch my daughter when i went into labor but they never answer their phones when i call so my husband's parents are going to drive in from 4 hours away to watch her and we'll just pray he has time to get to the hospital in time for the birth..well today on facebook my status was something about how baby is due in 40 days and i should probably start packing my bag. my stepmom commented on it "dont forget to pack madelyn's bag for when she stays with us" i havent had a chance to tell them they weren't watching her anymore because i haven't gotten a hold of them. so i text my dad and told him my in laws would watch her and all he said was "we had cartoons recorded on the tv for her" i tried calling them both after work and my call was rejected...i dont feel like im being wrong for wanting someone reliable and reachable to watch my kid!


----------



## JJsmom

MissFox, I plan on asking her about taking off now. I was training someone to do my job and he's been doing pretty well for working there not even a week! LOL! He only had yesterday and today complete with me, and 2 other days he had 1/2 days with me so hopefully he'll do well! I typed him up a checklist on what to do basically so he can make sure he does what's on it. Even if I don't get pay while I'm off, at least I have short term disability!! I'd be screwed if I didn't! 

Breadsticks, my DH got me a necklace from Kohl's for Valentines day so I might take the charm off that put them on there. I'd hate for something to happen to them! 

Is anyone else starting to get nervous? I started feeling that way this morning!


----------



## oneandtwo

started to lose my plug tonight, no bloody show so it could still be a ways off. but its good amounts so im hoping it means something, this weekend perhaps?

im not nervous at all, just ready to start the next phase of all this. delivery is one of my "countdown" items on my list til dh gets home, and happens to be the next on the list so im hoping its not too far off :)


----------



## Libbysmum

In Australia it really depends on the hospital...With Libby they provided me with a half dozen sanitary pads for myself and about 10 nappies for her... They also provided bunny rugs for her while in the hospital but most of the other things we had to bring from home. As we were there for over 5 days it ended up being a huge amount of stuff by the time we left and came home again...not to mention all the presents/cards/flowers from friends and family...eeek!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Wow, this thread got busy all of a sudden! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Have 3 baby related events this week. 36 week check up and everything was fine. MW said that other than baby weight, I don't appear to have gained weight which was nice to hear. Baby measurements are all fine and there is a good strong heartbeat. NCT class on Tuesday which was fun, getting to practice nappies & baby slings. Went to a local cafe with other mums today to have a demonstration of washable nappies. That was pretty useful, getting a better idea of what you need, what the different brands are and the differences between the fabrics. We have a breast feeding session on Thursday, and then thats it for antennal classes. 

Tomorrow will be my last day of work! I am really looking forward to some time off. Hopefully, I can even start getting thing organised, so packing hospital bag, sorting out what baby things we have and working out how to use our pram.


----------



## Miss Bellum

July2013 - Congrats on your little boy :) x x Hope all is going well. Lovely picture, 

myra - Glad Conor is continuing to do well, hope you get to the 5 day mark soon and can bring him home x Lovely pictures x 

junemomma09 - lets hope Emma stays put for a little longer

oneandtwo - congrats on reaching full term. Cute bump pix

sue_88 - Fantastic news, so pleased that Millie's head has finally gone down! Amazing bag packing skills too! I have heard a lot of recommendations for Mothercare for nursing bras. May need to go check them out myself. 

alicecooper - Good to hear all was well at the midwife check up. Writing things down as soon as you can sounds like a great plan, I know if I dont I forget everything. It does sound like the money is good for your job! It is good that your OH sees the positives in it too. As to the fantasy man, I've heard about men who want to be treated like babies, but that seems a pretty extreme one! 

proudarmywife - hope you don't have to wait much longer. 

libbysmum - hope you feel better soon 

caro103 - Only thing I can think of that you might need is a fan? Not sure what is like at your hospital but ours gets really hot. 

Pink flowers - sorry to hear you had a bad appointment, hope Friday's appointment shows an improvement 

Beccamichelle - How great that you got a refund on the damaged sofa. Hope your hands get better soon.

Breadsticks - cute bump pix 

JJsmom - Hope you can get your doctor to sign you off.


----------



## tlh97990

im so frustrated..i've been asking for help to put the nursery together for weeks and noone will help or they say they will and dont..today i finally got fed up and decided to put the crib together myself..i get one half put together and then look at the other side and the wood is completely split!! my husband broke it when i asked him to measure a window..apparently if i want anything done i have to do it myself now i have to buy a new crib!


----------



## junemomma09

tlh97990 said:


> im so frustrated..i've been asking for help to put the nursery together for weeks and noone will help or they say they will and dont..today i finally got fed up and decided to put the crib together myself..i get one half put together and then look at the other side and the wood is completely split!! my husband broke it when i asked him to measure a window..apparently if i want anything done i have to do it myself now i have to buy a new crib!

Is it possible you could return the crib and get a new one without buying it. Show them the broken piece and maybe they'll just swap it?


----------



## sue_88

I finally got round to taking some pics of Millie's Bedtime Hugs Nursery :cloud9:

Bed(s)
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/C248515E-5433-4996-9922-C18B094EB46C-326-000000653D2F2B00_zps94b668b8.jpg

Canvases
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/E7245161-F0B1-404A-8F09-898DF889E6AD-326-000000653574DD1A_zpse21b9b65.jpg

Change Station
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/82420444-4E69-479B-BA33-FC596F4EF6BB-326-000000652E8E34EF_zpsdf3eda14.jpg

Wardrobe & Drawers
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/AF6EB504-FA1C-45F1-943D-D38B712EB9CF-326-00000065251048C3_zps63e20b62.jpg


----------



## junemomma09

Such a cute nursery sue!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* it's lovely!! But WHY does she have so many shoes already?? *laughs* I didn't even buy Jessa her first pair until right before her first birthday. :)


----------



## sue_88

Ummmm because they match her outfits :blush: :rofl:

They've all been gifts apart from 1 pair of crocheted slipper shoes that I'd had my eye on when TTC & bought the day I found out we were on PINK! :)


----------



## alicecooper

tlh - wow that's frustrating!

sue - omg you're SO organised lol. 
My poor little baby only has 1 newborn sleepsuit, 9 vests and 6 sleepsuits in 0-3 sizes, and then a couple in sizes 3-6 and 6-9 and that's it lol.

I'm just half winging it with this one lol. We'll muddle along haha.

That nursery is lovely :)


----------



## sue_88

Thanks everyone. I'm in love with it.

This is inside the wardrobe :haha: too much? :p everyone is spoiling her!!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/EEC8A03D-3182-4DCB-A839-282812EC3468-326-0000006D2BA0BD7A_zps2485db66.jpg


----------



## alicecooper

wow sue haha

I wouldn't say it's TOO much, but it's a lot more than I've got lol. But then again I don't think I've got enough. 

You're gonna "spoil" your little girl I can tell (and there's nowt wrong with that :) )

And I mean that in a nice way by the way lol


----------



## sue_88

:) haha I know! Me and my sisters were brought up knowing how hard Dad worked to get us to the position we were in so whilst we didn't want for anything, we weren't spoiled and yet even my mum has admitted that little Millie will get spoilt rotten!! :haha:

The top rail is tiny & newborn and the bottom rail 3-12months so it's not as bad as it looks ......that's my excuse & I'm sticking with it :rofl:


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Sue...She sure will be a well dressed little girl! As for shoes...Libby was an early walker and had her first pair of shoes around 5-6mths I only just got brave enough to hand on a bag full of shoes onto a friend for her little girl that Libby has outgrown. She is sure getting tall. 
I love the nursery it is very organised! My poor boy has many clothes too just nothing much "new" most of it is 2nd hand but practically new. He will have to share the wardrobe with his big sister for now. 
DH is home this morning but hasn't lifted a finger to help me out with anything...I totally feel your frustration Tlh! I practically had to beg him to empty the kitchen bin as it is overflowing on me and he agreed to do it (shocker) but said he will do it when we go out to pay the rent...I been hinting about him vacuuming but it hasn't gotten anywhere. I can't stand being home all day looking at crumbs on the floor!


----------



## JJsmom

Well ladies... at the hospital. Was brought over by the doc office due to high bp. They couldn't get it to go down with a pill so they inserted something behind my cervix to thin it out and shorten it. They are inducing me! Start the pitocin drip at 4am tomorrow morning!


----------



## motherearth23

haven't been on in awhile (or at least not when i felt like typing) so i just had to read through the last few pages! :coffee: 
so exciting to read about people HAVING their baby, or going into false labor already! super exciting for those of you who have reached full term, congratulations :flower:
i had my baby shower last weekend, and oh my the amount of things we got was overwhelming. i was surprised with how many items i got that weren't on my registry... like a baby bath seat, an activity play mat, and a breast pump (thankfully it was the one i wanted and had mentioned i would get, my cousin just decided to get it for me!). tons of clothing.... :happydance: lots of unique gifts too, like a silver baby spoon, a handmade ceramic sculpture from OH's sister, and a flannel nightgown that apparently i wore my brother wore my cousin wore and my father wore!! got lots of practical things too that i had asked for, like sheets, receiving blankets, natural bath products like Burts Bees, and a nursing pillow. the only things i didn't get very many of that i wanted were CLOTH DIAPERS :dohh: my aunt got me a package of 12 prefolds and 3 newborn sized fleece fitteds, and my mom got me 2 covers... but honestly i don't think anyone else takes me seriously when i say i am going to cloth diaper. everyone in my family (besides my grandma) used disposables for their children and they think i will too for the convenience factor. but the laundry is cheap and on the same floor as our apartment... i'm very environmentally conscious.... and i think cloth sounds more comfortable than paper/plastic dipes. so i really want to give it a go! *end rant* :wacko: how many of you are attempting cloth diapering/have done it with prior kidlets? 
as far as pregnancy symptoms go, this baby is causing me tons of pelvic pain as of late. when he stretches out it feels like his skull is smashing my cervix and sometimes it takes my breath away for a few moments! i have an insane amount of round ligament pain high up on the right side of my belly, which makes me feel like my muscles are about to snap sometimes. and my nipples are terribly sore. phew, i am just full of complaints nowadays. after having sex the other night, i had intense braxton-hicks contractions for about half an hour. i got excited thinking about giving birth, but then got freaked out thinking about how he might need medical support still if he is born this early. yikes! but during the BH, they hurt (vs just discomfort) when I sat/laid down. i think during real labor i will have to stay upright and walking in order to minimize pain, i can imagine having to lay in a bed for hours of contractions! one symptom that is driving me nuts is sense of smell!! i smell things really intensely that are only faint to other people, like the smell of a marker someone just wrote with or fish in a frying pan. also, phantom smells.... like right now i swear i smell a freshly cracked open coconut!!! it's bizarre. and early i smelled fresh cheddar cheese and craved it sooo bad. the only thing was... i was in the shower, so obviously no cheddar was within sniffing distance. oh well. 
i hope everyone is doing well today, i had fun unpacking the bags of gifts and sorting them into piles according to size! also decided we are converting a desk we have into a changing station, and i drew out a blueprint of where i wanted things to go :haha: i have fun planning things out and organizing sometimes, even though i'm quite messy in reality.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh so in pain and feels like baby is gonna fall out! Every move she makes kills me down below and sends shooting pain down my thighs. Please let labor be right around the corner!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

JJsmom said:


> Well ladies... at the hospital. Was brought over by the doc office due to high bp. They couldn't get it to go down with a pill so they inserted something behind my cervix to thin it out and shorten it. They are inducing me! Start the pitocin drip at 4am tomorrow morning!


Good luck! Hope things go well. So exciting you'll be meeting you LO soon :)


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> Well ladies... at the hospital. Was brought over by the doc office due to high bp. They couldn't get it to go down with a pill so they inserted something behind my cervix to thin it out and shorten it. They are inducing me! Start the pitocin drip at 4am tomorrow morning!

Good luck Hun!!! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures :) hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## Breadsticks

Good luck, JJs!! Will be thinking of you :)


----------



## alicecooper

eeee good luck JJsmom! How exciting! x


----------



## alicecooper

motherearth - glad you got lots of nice things at your baby shower. how funny about your phantom smells lol.
And no I've never used cloth nappies. I'm far too lazy lol


----------



## tlh97990

junemomma09 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> im so frustrated..i've been asking for help to put the nursery together for weeks and noone will help or they say they will and dont..today i finally got fed up and decided to put the crib together myself..i get one half put together and then look at the other side and the wood is completely split!! my husband broke it when i asked him to measure a window..apparently if i want anything done i have to do it myself now i have to buy a new crib!
> 
> Is it possible you could return the crib and get a new one without buying it. Show them the broken piece and maybe they'll just swap it?Click to expand...

i wish but we were reusing my daughter's crib so its 2 years old and i would feel bad. my mom told me to buy the same one and put the broken one in the box and return it but i think thats wrong! if it was new i would return but since we at least got a year use out of it before hubby broke it so i think he should be responsible to buy a new one :haha:



BeccaMichelle said:


> *Sue* it's lovely!! But WHY does she have so many shoes already?? *laughs* I didn't even buy Jessa her first pair until right before her first birthday. :)

i didnt put my daughter in shoes until she was 1 either i didn't see the point :haha:



JJsmom said:


> Well ladies... at the hospital. Was brought over by the doc office due to high bp. They couldn't get it to go down with a pill so they inserted something behind my cervix to thin it out and shorten it. They are inducing me! Start the pitocin drip at 4am tomorrow morning!

good luck hope you have a fast and pain free delivery!! cant wait to hear updates!!

regarding cloth diapers i could never ever use them because i do laundry once every couple weeks unless i specifically need something and then i just wash that :haha: i'm a horrible laundry person so i think cloth diapers would be a disaster in my house!!!

afm my day got slightly better after the broken crib fiasco.. my 34 week appointment went really well!! baby is measuring right on and heart rate is great..i asked my doctor when she would be willing to sign me off for maternity leave and she asked when i wanted to start. I said I'd like to start July 2nd since thats the first day i can start short term disability with work and she said it was fine by her and asked if i wanted 6 or 12 weeks off..i asked if 12 was ok and she was like yep sounds good give the paperwork to the front desk..i'm so excited i'll be off work from July 2nd until the end of September..much better than 6 weeks!!!


----------



## junemomma09

tlh97990 said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> im so frustrated..i've been asking for help to put the nursery together for weeks and noone will help or they say they will and dont..today i finally got fed up and decided to put the crib together myself..i get one half put together and then look at the other side and the wood is completely split!! my husband broke it when i asked him to measure a window..apparently if i want anything done i have to do it myself now i have to buy a new crib!
> 
> Is it possible you could return the crib and get a new one without buying it. Show them the broken piece and maybe they'll just swap it?Click to expand...
> 
> i wish but we were reusing my daughter's crib so its 2 years old and i would feel bad. my mom told me to buy the same one and put the broken one in the box and return it but i think thats wrong! if it was new i would return but since we at least got a year use out of it before hubby broke it so i think he should be responsible to buy a new one :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Sue* it's lovely!! But WHY does she have so many shoes already?? *laughs* I didn't even buy Jessa her first pair until right before her first birthday. :)Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt put my daughter in shoes until she was 1 either i didn't see the point :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... at the hospital. Was brought over by the doc office due to high bp. They couldn't get it to go down with a pill so they inserted something behind my cervix to thin it out and shorten it. They are inducing me! Start the pitocin drip at 4am tomorrow morning!Click to expand...
> 
> good luck hope you have a fast and pain free delivery!! cant wait to hear updates!!
> 
> regarding cloth diapers i could never ever use them because i do laundry once every couple weeks unless i specifically need something and then i just wash that :haha: i'm a horrible laundry person so i think cloth diapers would be a disaster in my house!!!
> 
> afm my day got slightly better after the broken crib fiasco.. my 34 week appointment went really well!! baby is measuring right on and heart rate is great..i asked my doctor when she would be willing to sign me off for maternity leave and she asked when i wanted to start. I said I'd like to start July 2nd since thats the first day i can start short term disability with work and she said it was fine by her and asked if i wanted 6 or 12 weeks off..i asked if 12 was ok and she was like yep sounds good give the paperwork to the front desk..i'm so excited i'll be off work from July 2nd until the end of September..much better than 6 weeks!!!Click to expand...

Oh I didn't realize it was used. That makes sense why you'd have to buy a new one then. Hopefully you guys can at least find a good sale on one then.


----------



## Libbysmum

Woohoo JJ's mom...so exciting.
Proud...I hear you loud and clear...bring it on I say! I don't think I can stand for 18 more days of this hell!
It has been so wet and dismal here the past week...DD is going stir crazy inside! We just got back from Aldi this morning and got ourselves a proper coffee machine that does the milk frothing and everything...I figured out after about 12 cup it would have literally paid for itself. Not that I am drinking much coffee at the moment cause it just makes the Heartburn worse. I stopped by the Pharmacy and picked up another box of Zantacs ...it better be the last lot I have to buy for a while! 
Will try to take and upload some of little Ethan's clothing etc...am currently perched on my Fitball trying to relax.


----------



## Libbysmum

The blue boxes are full of clothing plus the crotchet blanket on top and the plastic bag next to the boxes has got bassinet sheets in it that my mother sewed.:thumbup:
The rest is self explained I think.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







boxes of boy clothes and sheets.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









Ethans wardrobe.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









onsies etc.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## junemomma09

Libbysmum, I just had to order a refill on my Zantac prescription :-/ plus I'm STILL waiting on insurance to approve my nexium prescription the doctor ordered last week! Insurance companies drive me crazy. The way they do things are ass backwards here. It's viewed moreso as "sick" insurance instead of "health" insurance. You'd think they'd be more pro-prevention than lets wait till they really need something and spend twice or three times as much than we would've had to if it were just prevented to begin with. 

Anyway, I've been on Zantac since 8 weeks and it sucks cuz my body has gotten use to the med and I now need something stronger. What makes my acid reflux worse is I have a hiatal hernia :( I just hope it's not an issue after Emma is born.


----------



## sue_88

So cute all those clothes libbysmum!!!

Best of luck JJs! X

Urgh why am I awake at 5am!!! Had rotten tummy ache & just had a pretty urgent 'clear out' bleugh. Presentation scan today at 12pm, to *hopefully* confirm head down! :dance:


----------



## oneandtwo

goodluck jjsmom!!

i use cloth diapers, started on my 3rd, and fell in love! coulsnt imagine ever switching back to disposable diapers.

keep getting flare ups of what appear to be labor, very odd! i dont feel like shes going to come early, before i thought she would, but now she seems rather content with bruising mt hip bone! 

went to a birthday party today for my friends son, my youngest stepped on a bee :( he didnt cry just came to me, showed me where it hurt so i pulled the stinger out snd he continued to play. when we werr getting ready to leave i took a look at it and it was so swelled! letting him run on it was probably a bad idea :/ put some frozen peas on it and the lil turd kept eating the peas out of the bag!! hopefully sleeping helps it a bit since there wont ve weight on it!


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL how funny to eat the frozen peas! Sounds like something my daughter would do! Kids!!! Mine just spilled pink milk all over the carpet after me telling her be careful and don't take it over to the carpet...great! My next midwife appointment has been changed to a Doctor appointment? I don't know why?


----------



## sue_88

Omg, I just tripped down the stairs and have caught the back of my heel on the carpet gripper rods (metal spikes). Ripped the back of my heel open, looks a right mess and STINGS like a bitch :cry:


----------



## oneandtwo

libbsymum-maybe just cause your so close to tge end? dont know, they always want me to see the midwife, but i refuse. shes awful!!

sue-that sounds really nasty. are you going to need stitches??


----------



## sue_88

I've got a big plaster on at the minute! But it might need some butterfly stitches so I'll ask up at the hospital today when I'm there for my scan.


----------



## Libbysmum

OUCH@ SUE
Goodnight ladies...will be excited to hear news from JJ's in the morning. Right now I have to hit the hay.


----------



## caro103

OUCH Sue, hope your foot is ok! and bubs is in fact head down at your scan :D

JJ's good luck hun!

I really feel for you ladies who are still working and don't get much time off, can't even imagine still working now! :hugs:, we're so lucky in the uk xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ouch sue hope your okay! And hope you scan goes well and shows that miss Millie is head down!

Had some contracting for about 2 hours last night of about 5-7 mins apart and then they jut died off. So disappointing but I had a feeling that wasn't it because the contractions weren't that intense. I'm gonna guess its gonna be another week or more before she decides to come. Seems like time is moving so slow now and every twinge I'm like could this be it! These next couple weeks are gonna drive me crazy :haha: :wacko:


----------



## alicecooper

oh sue that sounds so painful :(


----------



## junemomma09

Proud- same thing has been happening to me :( hopefully it means we're close to the real thing!! :)


----------



## sue_88

Well little Millie was confirmed head down!!!! YAY!! So happy.......she's got a chubby tummy and weighs 7lb 1oz!!! Mummys little fatty :haha:

No stitches needed in heel thank god, big padded plaster & is feeling much better already.

Got rotten period back ache now from walking round town for a while, but got my nursing bras now, and managed to find a gift for my dad for Fathers Day! Not bad overall. :)


----------



## junemomma09

I went to my 36 week appointment today and found out I'm now 3 cm dilated, 50% effaced and baby is engaged...also I didn't even realize it but all that mucus I've been losing, it was my plug! Doctor says there's no mucus left!! Nothing! She could feel the amniotic sack! She doesn't think I'll go longer than next week. She says she thinks I'll go very soon! :)


----------



## alicecooper

june - oh wow so exciting! next week is so soon, it's already nearly friday! woo!

sue - glad your heel is feeling better.

My back is absolutely crippled. I was lying in bed earlier for a few minutes and I couldn't get back up. Literally screaming in pain. Been having to use mobility scooters in the supermarket as well.
Can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## sue_88

Eeeeek exciting June!!!

Sorry you're in so much pain Alice :( that sucks. Come on baby get a move on!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue how awesome that she is head down!!!

june sounds like awesome news from your appt! my midwife figures ill go next week too but im still not gonna hold my breath :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

So much exciting news in this thread lately! I'm so happy for you ladies :happydance:

June, wonderful that you'll meet little Emma pretty soon! All those contractions you've been having have been productive for sure!

Proud, I hope your midwife is right :) 

Sue, so glad Millie is cooperating for your home birth!! She just wanted to keep mommy on her toes lol.

Alice, so sorry about your back pain! Crossing my fingers that this little one breaks the cycle and comes early for you :)

Nothing new for me, I have my 36 week appt in a couple of hours. I don't feel so well, slightly flu-like but it is probably the weather change. Yesterday was really hot and now it is low 70s. My third birthing class is tonight. Only one more next week!


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies!!! I'm so excited!! I didn't expect she'd have such good news. At least those contractions have been doing something so I know they were real ones instead of just Braxton Hicks....I just can't wait to meet my little girl <3


----------



## caro103

wow exciting in here! hope some of you have very exciting news soon! :D

Labour can stay away for me for at least another 9days :haha: xx


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> wow exciting in here! hope some of you have very exciting news soon! :D
> 
> Labour can stay away for me for at least another 9days :haha: xx

Only until Saturday for me :haha:

Im so excited!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Woo! Exciting *JJ*! Hope it goes smoothly!

*June* - almost there - whoot!

*Sue* - Jealous. I wish they'd give me a growth/presentation scan so I had a clue how big this little one is.

*Alice* - with a bump like yours I'm surprised you've been able to walk this long!! Hope the pain eases off!


AFM : Results from Tuesday's blood test are low platelets again. :( My own fault for not eating well recently. 165 - 107 - 96 - 122 - 95. :( So back to the hematologist to see what to do about steroids... but he can't actually see my till June 26th and that's only 2 days shy of 39 weeks so I don't know if my OB is going to be happy with that or if I'm going to need to see another doctor... Looks like I need to prepare myself for a drug free labour.... They also want me back in tomorrow morning for a blood pressure check.

Had a dermatologist appt this afternoon. Just a general mole check - but they removed a 'pre cancerous' mole from the back of my thigh and I need to wait a week for the biopsy results. Was also annoyed because I filled in all the new patient paperwork online 2 weeks ago and when I got there they said it had all be deleted and asked if I'd fill it out again. Normally I'd be very gracious about that but I hope she could tell I wasn't thrilled. Writing on paper is even harder than typing with this carpal tunnel. It was stupidly painful. 

I feel like my body is totally betraying me.

To make matters worse my little one is definitely out of sorts today. She's got a cold and you can tell it's affecting her. Only 3 days in preschool and she's already picked something up. It's going to be a LONG school year.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: becca. I'm afraid we seem to continually have a snotty nose from nursery, although in recent weeks its a tad better! fx'ed once she's been there a while it'll settle down a bit :). Sorry about your hands too, that's sooo annoying for the Dr! 

Alice, hope your back is better soon hun.

Off to bed for me, hope my little snooze this afternoon hasn't spoilt my sleep tonight!! xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Glad you didn't need stitches Sue! That is one less thing to worry about!
My almost 2 year old just figured out how to open the broom cupboard...I find it hard to open sheeesh...I was hoping I wouldn't need to put a lock on it but I can't have her waving brooms around like swords. 
Going to spend the day with DH today. I pre-arranged to meet my mother before realizing he had the day off so I said he could either go to the gym or come with us. He said he would come with us so that is nice as I don't think he has spent enough time with DD lately. Plus my mother rarely gets to see him cause either she is working or he is working. 
Looks like the sun has decided to show up today so I wont be surprised if he chooses to work in the yard. The past week or so it's been too wet.
Still waiting to hear from JJ's?? Anybody had any word on how she is doing?


----------



## Jsmom5

Wow i have not been on here for a while! Now i have something to read since i am on modified bedrest for the next two weeks or so. Tuesday i was having bad contractions so i had to go to l&d, they gave me a shot of terbutaline and sent home to take procardia every six hours. So glad my body has relaxed now & im not in pain. Ive been doing great up to two days ago. I was a bit shocked with it all. Hopefully my baby stays in at least 3 or more weeks! 

Well i cant wait to go back and catch up on everyones journeys so far! Hopefully everyone has been doing well!


----------



## junemomma09

Jsmom5 said:


> Wow i have not been on here for a while! Now i have something to read since i am on modified bedrest for the next two weeks or so. Tuesday i was having bad contractions so i had to go to l&d, they gave me a shot of terbutaline and sent home to take procardia every six hours. So glad my body has relaxed now & im not in pain. Ive been doing great up to two days ago. I was a bit shocked with it all. Hopefully my baby stays in at least 3 or more weeks!
> 
> Well i cant wait to go back and catch up on everyones journeys so far! Hopefully everyone has been doing well!

That's scary to go thru, hope baby stays put a while longer!


----------



## Miss Bellum

First day of annual leave today! Hurrah! I am so looking forward to a few weeks of being able to relax. I am hoping our little one stays put for as long as possible as it looks like our building works are going to overrun by another couple of weeks. The longer he stays put, the more chance I get to try and get the house sorted and less chance of having to bring a newborn into a building site. 

Going to meet some of the ladies from my NCT class for coffee and cake later which I am really looking forward to. 


sue_88 - Love the nursery! Very cute. Ouch for your trip, sounds painful, hope it heals quickly. Great to hear Milly is head down, must be such a relief! 

jjsmom - wow how exciting! Good luck, hope all goes well for you & your little one 

motherearth23 - sounds like a great shower. 

proudarmywife - sorry to hear you are having so much pain, hope you feel better soon

tlh97990 - sorry to hear about your crib. Good to hear all went well at your appointment. Great news on your long maternity break! 

libbysmum - cute wardrobe! 

junemomma09 - how exiting to be so close! Hope all goes well for you & little one x x 

alicecooper - hope your back feels better soon 

breadsticks - hope your appointment goes well. Have you been enjoying your birth classes? We had our last one yesterday and I have found them really helpful. It has also been good to meet other mums to be in the same area. 

caro103 - I'm with you, I am keeping my fingers crossed our little one stays put for as long as possible! 

Beccamichelle - Sorry to hear so much seems to be going wrong all at the same time. Hope things get better soon x

Jsmom5 - Good to hear you are doing well, hope your little one stays put for a bit longer.


----------



## JJsmom

Ladies, just hopping on to say Coltyn James was born at 00:22 this morning!! On my kindle so can't post pics. They decided to induce due to my blood pressure not going down with rest. They put me on a million iv's one being magnesium to make sure I didn't have a seizure as I guess they were afraid of pre eclampsia. I've been in this bed for over 48 hours now and still can't get up to walk or anything!! My poor bum hurts!! They started the pitocin at 4:30am and at 10:30 pm I was only 4cm. I was terrified I would have to have a section. I had an epidural earlier and at 10:30 I was complaining about the pain and that's when she said I was a four. They gave me a stronger dose in my epidural so I could nap. Woke up at 11:30 trying to get DH up out of the chair to get the nurse because either baby was there or I had to poo. She came to check on me and definitely you aren't ready yet, it's only been an hour! She checked and said holy cow! She said she'd have someone else double check and said whatever I do, do NOT push!! So I tried with all my might not to but felt like I was going to be sick. I was like y'all need to come catch! Thankfully the doc only took around 30 mind to get there and a free vomiting and 9 pushes, Coltyn was born!! 37 weeks, weighed 7 lbs 12 oz and is 20 inches long!

I am now waiting to get to a post partem room so I can finally get off this bed!!! I need to walk! We are trying to breastfeed. He hasn't got it down yet but we keep trying every 2 hrs


----------



## junemomma09

JJsmom said:


> Ladies, just hopping on to say Coltyn James was born at 00:22 this morning!! On my kindle so can't post pics. They decided to induce due to my blood pressure not going down with rest. They put me on a million iv's one being magnesium to make sure I didn't have a seizure as I guess they were afraid of pre eclampsia. I've been in this bed for over 48 hours now and still can't get up to walk or anything!! My poor bum hurts!! They started the pitocin at 4:30am and at 10:30 pm I was only 4cm. I was terrified I would have to have a section. I had an epidural earlier and at 10:30 I was complaining about the pain and that's when she said I was a four. They gave me a stronger dose in my epidural so I could nap. Woke up at 11:30 trying to get DH up out of the chair to get the nurse because either baby was there or I had to poo. She came to check on me and definitely you aren't ready yet, it's only been an hour! She checked and said holy cow! She said she'd have someone else double check and said whatever I do, do NOT push!! So I tried with all my might not to but felt like I was going to be sick. I was like y'all need to come catch! Thankfully the doc only took around 30 mind to get there and a free vomiting and 9 pushes, Coltyn was born!! 37 weeks, weighed 7 lbs 12 oz and is 20 inches long!
> 
> I am now waiting to get to a post partem room so I can finally get off this bed!!! I need to walk!

Congrats on your little one Hun!!! So exciting!!! Hope you get into a comfy bed and can walk soon. Enjoy your little one :)


----------



## sue_88

Huge congrats on the arrival of Coltyn!!! Can't wait to see a piccie of your little boy.

Xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats x


----------



## alicecooper

huge congrats JJsmom! :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congrats JJsmom! x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats jj!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats!!!! Yayyy!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Anyone else feel like you constantly have to pee? I swear I can go stand up and feel like I have to go again! So aggervating =/


----------



## sue_88

Oh yes definitely! And when the urge is soooo bad and you wee enough to fill a pea!!!


----------



## myra

Congrats JJ!!!! I hope you are enjoying your first day with little Coltyn. Looking forward to seeing a pic after you get some rest and have a chance to come back and update us.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Congratulations JJ!! Sounds like it wasn't too bad! :) Hope you make it to your own room soon.


Yes - I need to pee all the time. Especially as soon as my body hears it's bed time. It's ridiculous. I'm also super thirsty all the time. Every time I wake up I need to pee and then drink a pint of water and the vicious cycle continues.


----------



## Pink Flowers

OMG weeing is annoying me, I run to the loo and there is nothing just a drop :(


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yes pink! That's exactly how I feel! Like I have to pee a river and I sit and nothing!!! My contractions are more frequent to and I feel like I have to go so bad when I'm having a contraction


----------



## junemomma09

Every time I stand up I have to pee, the urge is suddenly there. Some times it's even right after I've just gone. Plus I've had A LOT of pressure down there!


----------



## Libbysmum

I been wearing pantie liners cause I feel like I need to pee and have the same issue...a tiny amount comes out and that's all...but then sure enough I will sneeze or cough and out pops a little pee....annoyed.


----------



## kaths101

Aw lovely to see more babies appearing! 

The pee thing really annoys me too, walking through town today I really thought I was going to pee, needed to anyway but then baby kicked me or moved...ouch! 

We're nearly there! I have a feeling this little man is going to be early, I never felt this much pain and pressure down below with jack. Infact I didn't feel anything until my first contraction! I still have 2 weeks of work :nope:


----------



## alicecooper

I've been getting the urge to pee more frequently since baby has gone head down. I assume it's because the head is now pressing on the bladder.


----------



## Breadsticks

Congratulations, JJs! I can't wait to see pics of your handsome little man...welcome to the world, Coltyn! 

Miss Bellum, I have loved my classes! I actually feel prepared enough to go epidural-free, though I am open to it if I change my mind! I never thought the hospital would preach the value of attempting labor without meds but my nurse does and it is nice because you never know what may happen! Last night we learned about C-sections and what to expect if one was needed. My husband also got to wear a 28 lb empathy belly :haha:

I, too, feel the need to pee ALL the time! I am having a lot of pressure constantly, feels like she may just fall out sometimes lol. The Dr did say yesterday that she was head down and in the right position so I'm guessing she is engaged though he did not say how much, silly me didn't think to ask. But I can have my cervix checked next Thursday if I want.


----------



## tlh97990

i also feel like i have to pee all the time every time i stand up i feel like its just going to come out..ive been wearing pantiliners for the last few weeks because im worried about leaking!! i wake up in the middle of the night to pee and im dying of thirst so by the time i get back to sleep its time to wake up to pee again!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm glad to know I'm not just a strange case. It's driving me nuts though and I've had so much pressure down below it really feels like she is just going to fall out! I feel so out of sorts because I never had this with dd. the contractions, early dilation and severe pressure is all new. I have another appt on Monday so assuming I make it to that appt I'm hoping I've made a little more progress and maybe they will give me a helping hand. For now I'm sitting on my ball just trying to help relieve the pain


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats jjsmom!!!


I've had a tiring shit day, had my 37wk aplt. almost a 3 and 50-60% effaced. thought for aure i was in early labor, feeling really off today and my kids are being CRAZY. My sister was about to hop on a plane to come be with me, she still might she doesnt wanna leave me stranded basically and thinks im.going to go into labor soon but i have no idea. im very, very tired. ive been up since 4am and still have hours to go. was suppose to go grocery shopping but cant even imagine wrangling my little boys through the store as i know they wont behave loke usual, so i dont even want to go there!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*oneandtwo* - If only you lived near a Harris Teeter. There's doing their express lane thing (where you order online and your drive over to the store and they put it in your car) free until the 18th. Although it's really only $4.95 normally so I would say totally worth it if you had that many kids! Jessie and I just got back from the grocery store... waddled all around it and now I'm too knackered to do anything with the food we bought, so I'm sitting on the deck with the laptop and she's playing on her playset. Hubs is out buying a new lawnmower.

Re: Pee. I don't have the tiny bit problem. Every time I go it's like, HUH? How is that possible?? So much pee! I don't know which is worse. After I pee though and think I'm done, suddenly I pee a tiny bit more. I've learned to wait. (like changing a baby!) Obviously I've seriously neglected my kegels this time around!!!

BP was something like 134/77 today and they were happy with that, but I've got another appt Tuesday morning. Feel like I'm going to be living at the doc's office until I deliver. Which would be a lot nicer if they were giving me scans! It took the doc much longer than normal to find the heartbeat today and I almost panicked. BTW don't take your toddler to appointments... omg. Had to take her to the dermatologist with me yesterday and this appointment today too... even the best behaved kid can't handle a tiny checkup room for 35 minutes while you wait for the doc to come in. Good thing they checked my bp at the beginning and not the end! 

At least I was able to get my hematologist appointment moved up (and to a time when Jessie is in preschool!) I go next Wednesday. The OB is very adamant that they'd like to get me on some steroids to make sure my platelets are up before labour.


----------



## Libbysmum

How awesome for DH to be getting a new mower...My hubby would get along great with him I think. I recently joined up to do online groceries. I had it when Libby was a tiny baby and it was a lifesaver. Here they charge between $5-9 dollars to deliver but I believe it to be worth it as kid wrangling and screaming infant just isn't a fun day out!
I discussed briefly with my DH about investing in a cleaner or something so I can get on with breast feeding and caring for Libby without worrying about a messy house. He seemed okay with the idea as long as I use my own $ for it. A friend of mine pays $60 a fortnight to get some cleaning done but I am not sure what the going rate is. I just know that seems a heck of a lot cheaper than sticking Libby into childcare. I just cant see myself being able to breast feed and relax if the house looks like a bomb site.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Forgot to update about my mw appointment. 

Blood Pressure is now to low, so not worried about Pre E now, Baby has gone back to back, she went "there are some exercises that can help with that" yet didn't tell me them. So if anyone knows any that would be handy :) 

Baby is head down and 4/5 engaged which is nothing because he will keep popping in and out :rofl: 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## oneandtwo

i forgot to mention, my bp was up! 130/87. which is pretty high for me (im usually around 110/60-70 during pregnancy) i read.that a sudden increase in bp when its not pre e can mean labor??

im hoping so! both my sisters are making the 12+ hr drive to my house tomorrow in hopes baby is about to make her appearance. hope its not for nothing, it makes me nervous to have them come when i dont know for sure.

i wish there was a grocery service around here, i would pay out the nose just so i didn't have to go shopping!! lol even if there was a grocery store in town that delivered, i think it'd be s pretft big hassle to get them on base.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oneandtwo two which base are you one? Do you have the hourly child care? I know at fort hood if we had a deployed spouse we could receive a certain number of free hours of child care a week. Don't know if that's something just fort hood did or not


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :( 
I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!


----------



## sue_88

Full term today :yipee: I've made it !!! :happydance:

What a milestone! I'm ready for you baby girl <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:happydance: congrats sue :)


----------



## caro103

congrats JJ's! hope you're enjoying every minute with your little man :D

yay Sue!! all set now then!? we're going to blow the birth pool up today to check its in one piece so I've got a week to source repairs if needed :D and put babies crib up!!

ooh hope everyone is ok, my little man has just come home so gotta go :) xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow! 37 weeks already Sue! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## july2013

Congrats Sue!

And congrats JJ, gorgeous name for a no doubt gorgeous baby!


----------



## oneandtwo

proud-they might offer care here through the daycare center...BUT i worked there, well i was a home care provider but we did our training and,meetings with the daycare centrr, there is no way I'd bring my kids there! i used to bring them to the one at our last base, but they were much better than this one!

how long do you bounce on your birth ball? swear labor keeps stopping and starting for me. im gonna try pineapple this week we nd, and lots if walking! i dont have,my hubs here to dtd so gonna have to try everything else. i was making fun of my husband earlier saying "my seaman has left with my semen!!!" lol lame, i know but i found it hilarious!!


----------



## alicecooper

hurray for full term sue! :)


I weighed myself today. I'm up by 53.6lbs
I'm seriously upset about it.


----------



## sue_88

Thanks everyone! I'm all ready & excited!! Just debating when to blow pool up, I think 39 weeks if nothing has happened by then.

Oneandtwo - I bounced last night for 1 hour, 15. It didn't do anything but make me need a poop!!! :dohh:

Stay off the scales Alice! For what it's worth I don't think you look like you've put that much on.....you're growing a whopper, big placenta no doubt, blood volume, fluid etc etc, I think you'll be fine loosing it. :flow:

I've just sorted my sock & knicker drawers, much neater now and a bin bag of old hole-filled socks and tights!! I'm starving so now for some lunch then I think I'll head for a nice walk to get some dessert ingredients for tomorrow - I have my parents over for Sunday lunch with it being Fathers Day!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: alice, i'm not even stepping on the scales. You def don't look like you've gained that much! a lot of it is prob fluid now :)

just blew up our birth pool to check for punctures! The little man def needs to be gone when the actual birth happens, he kicked me out in favour of Daddy!! he thought it was brilliant though :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Look awesome Carol. Mini or Regular size? 

Bless Alex! What a great swimming pool :haha:


----------



## caro103

its the regular, looks smaller than I remember :haha: but could be cos our living room is now bigger than where we lived when I had alex :) x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Count me in as another lady who seems to be spending her entire life in the loo at the moment! 



Beccamichelle - hope you are able to get your platelets up to the right levels. 

libbysmum - A cleaner sounds like a great idea! I'm a bit jealous, I'd love to be be able to afford one 

Pink Flowers - Good to hear your bp is all OK now. 

Sue_88 - Congrats on reaching full term! It's such a great feeling :) Have a nice lunch tomorrow :) 


caro103 - Glad your birth pool is OK - cute pic x 

alicecooper - Aww, I wouldn't worry too much about the weight - apart from the bump, you don't' look like you are putting on weight else where.


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :(
> I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!

I hear you! My dr keeps telling me I'll go soon and I won't last longer than 38 weeks, blah blah blah, but my body isn't even contracting much anymore. I'm dilated and such but nothing else is going on.


----------



## sue_88

Miss Bellum said:


> Count me in as another lady who seems to be spending her entire life in the loo at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> Beccamichelle - hope you are able to get your platelets up to the right levels.
> 
> libbysmum - A cleaner sounds like a great idea! I'm a bit jealous, I'd love to be be able to afford one
> 
> Pink Flowers - Good to hear your bp is all OK now.
> 
> Sue_88 - Congrats on reaching full term! It's such a great feeling :) Have a nice lunch tomorrow :)
> 
> 
> caro103 - Glad your birth pool is OK - cute pic x
> 
> alicecooper - Aww, I wouldn't worry too much about the weight - apart from the bump, you don't' look like you are putting on weight else where.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats too on Full Term due date buddy!!!! :D


----------



## alicecooper

38 weeks 2 days

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/Photoon2013-06-15at14493_zps25279f58.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/Photoon2013-06-15at14503_zps7a7b2b71.jpg

I'm up to 13 stone 4lbs 6oz :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Libbysmum* - unfortunately it's not even his father's day gift as he hates yard work! It was a necessity. We had an electric mower and it was taking him almost 4 hours to mow our tiny yard with it. He borrowed our neighbor's gas powered self-propelled beast a couple weeks ago and had it all done in less than an hour. So now we're trying to sell the electric to offset the price of the gas one. Oh I'd totally get a cleaner! Do it! 

*Pink Flowers* - the ball thing and not reclining are the only things I know for turning a baby but I'm sure you could google it. My OBs haven't told me anything.. there's been some feeling around but I assume since they haven't said anything that baby isn't engaged. That said.. last time they kept telling me she wasn't and when they did their first internal at 40 weeks they were all... 'omg you have a shallow pelvis! she's right there!" There was a technical term for it that I had to look up but I've totally forgotten it now... maybe Gynaecoid?

*oneandtwo* - oh you live on base.. yeah that would be stupidly complicated I bet. If only the military could be all progressive and set up a new mom service from the commissary or something!

*ProudArmyWife* - no sleep for anyone anymore I guess. :( but at least you had some fun before hand! My 3 year old has a cold and wants to sleep with us, which makes it incredibly complicated trying to keep my wrists straight and hands unbent. Wake up in agony, but then she see's I'm awake and is all..."whoot time to start the day!"

*Sue *- congrats! but brace yourself... you could have as long as month left! I've recently realized that Jessie was due on the 8th and came on the 18th of Feb and now Gabriel is due on the 8th of July so it could actually be the 18th before he decides to arrive....

*Alice* - I've said it before but I'll say it again.... it's all in that bump of yours!! You're a crazy baby machine. They must get so cozy in that! :) I'm up 25lbs and only 3lbs under 200lbs.....that was my only goal really. Not to go over 200. I don't think that's going to happen since these last couple weeks tend to have exponential growth.. :( (Just got to your latest pic. Yup. It's ALL in the bump.)


Lovely surprise for me today though... Hubby has taken the little one to Maker Faire! It's like tech/craft/robot extravaganza. Hubs has been the past two years and has always wanted to take her but she's been too little to appreciate it so always went by himself. This year I'm too pregnant to waddle around all day (silly man offered to get me a rascal to ride around in - he almost got smacked) so I had no desire to go, but Jessica was all lovely dovey with him this morning copying everything he did so he decided he'd take her with him all on his own. They don't go out much on their own together so this is a huge step for them! LOL I did have to pack them snacks and get her ready but that's no big deal when it means I get to lay at home at day! 

Co-sleeper I've chosen finally. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2401895&prodFindSrc=rv Just need to buy it. erm and a car seat. Maybe I keep putting things off in hopes that if I'm NOT prepare then baby will come early?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :(
> I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!
> 
> I hear you! My dr keeps telling me I'll go soon and I won't last longer than 38 weeks, blah blah blah, but my body isn't even contracting much anymore. I'm dilated and such but nothing else is going on.Click to expand...


I'm still contracting but they are still so sporadic and all over the place. Everyone's like oh next week. Midwife says oh you won't make it much past your appt on Monday! Like I said I call BS :haha: 38 weeks on Tuesday. My family is all predicting the 20th I say not till like the 28th or so. I think she will come right around the same time her sister did and that was 39w3d. I just keep reminding myself that even that isn't to far off. Now if I go over my due date I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with myself :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Becca the "fun" was on the couch because like you I have a toddler in my bed :dohh: personally I'm not enjoying dtd much right now. Its seriously such a chore to find a position that works. :(

Pink I've heard getting down on all fours helps get baby into right position. Not sure how true it is but something to look into. Maybe call your doctor and ask for them to elaborate. 

Alice your bump is so massive! You look amazing though I totally agree all that weight is in your belly!

Oneandtwo I hear you about the child care facilities being crap. There were several on fort good and only one I would ever have even thought about taking dd to. It's nice that they provide us those options but sucks they can't be better quality.


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning Sunbeams :flower:

There are SO MANY posts for me to catch up on!!! It has been forever since I've been on... life has been a bit :wacko: but we finally went on leave on Sunday (week ago) and moved that day :sleep: Then, unfortunately, the next day I got sick. :growlmad: I've been ill all week with a fever and cough and sore throat and exhaustion. It's just hellish and I need it to go away so I can be rested and energized for labour!!!

Anyway, congrats to *JW* on your little Ethan! So wonderful!
Congrats *July* on your baby boy! What a joy :cloud9:
*Myra*, so glad to hear Connor is doing so well :thumbup: Hopefully he will come home very soon
YAY *Sue* for a head-down little girl!!

I will read up on the rest soon!

I was also getting bouts on ms feeling returning, but it seems I can keep it at bay with food.

Last Saturday (final packing day) I was feeling goofy with DH then felt exhausted and laid down (though in good spirits, just spent) and as I was watching him prance around wearing my bella band like a mini skirt I saw stars! I've never seen them before and I know they _can_ be a sign of pre-e. I called the nurse hotline and they said go straight to the hospital... But we were 1.5hrs by boat from hospital or doctor and we were leaving/moving the next morning, so we, well, I decided against it. Just took it easier and paid close attention. Went for my 36w on Monday morning and doc said my BP is low and super healthy, but it being low is probably what caused the stars :dohh: Glad everything is OK.

She checked inside and said she could feel baby's head, that I'm 1cm and feeling soft and stretchy :cloud9: I get pretty reg BHs, but I've not mentioned anything as they aren't painful or anything... I will be full term tomorrow :happydance: But DH went to get our sailboat yesterday and bring it to our new town, so peanut has to stay in until he gets back!!
But boy, I am feeling so much better being in a town now for the last few weeks - when I was running a fever in the night we called the nurse and she said it was OK to stay home - but so nice to know that help is 5 mins away and we don't have to weigh the pros and cons of going if we feel nervous :thumbup: Plus I am going to a bellies and babies group and attending a prenatal, so I am finally around other preggo ladies and new babies. And I've got my family around - pretty wonderful - now I just need to get healthy :coffee:


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :(
> I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!
> 
> I hear you! My dr keeps telling me I'll go soon and I won't last longer than 38 weeks, blah blah blah, but my body isn't even contracting much anymore. I'm dilated and such but nothing else is going on.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still contracting but they are still so sporadic and all over the place. Everyone's like oh next week. Midwife says oh you won't make it much past your appt on Monday! Like I said I call BS :haha: 38 weeks on Tuesday. My family is all predicting the 20th I say not till like the 28th or so. I think she will come right around the same time her sister did and that was 39w3d. I just keep reminding myself that even that isn't to far off. Now if I go over my due date I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with myself :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm contracting too but it's so all over the place....I've had a few times I thought maybe things were starting to pick up because I was getting regular contractions for 2-3 hours but then they died down and went back to like one every 40 min. Don't know what my body is doing honestly!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :(
> I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!
> 
> I hear you! My dr keeps telling me I'll go soon and I won't last longer than 38 weeks, blah blah blah, but my body isn't even contracting much anymore. I'm dilated and such but nothing else is going on.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still contracting but they are still so sporadic and all over the place. Everyone's like oh next week. Midwife says oh you won't make it much past your appt on Monday! Like I said I call BS :haha: 38 weeks on Tuesday. My family is all predicting the 20th I say not till like the 28th or so. I think she will come right around the same time her sister did and that was 39w3d. I just keep reminding myself that even that isn't to far off. Now if I go over my due date I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm contracting too but it's so all over the place....I've had a few times I thought maybe things were starting to pick up because I was getting regular contractions for 2-3 hours but then they died down and went back to like one every 40 min. Don't know what my body is doing honestly!Click to expand...

Sounds exactly like me! Ugh so frustrating.


----------



## oneandtwo

becca-its totally whack! lol i found out that they dont offer ANY form of communication at the hospital other than the landline, when you go into labor without your husband. i wont even get cell service inside!slightly disappointed as that means i wont be able to send him pictures other than if i have one of my sisters bring my phone.outside so a picture message sends!

proud-ya they do soem shady stuff IMO and arent very parent oriented, act like the child is actually theirs or something, its very odd. my youngest wpuld not handle it well anyway, he doesnt like being.left. my sisterd are.on their way here, i told them.they are going grcoery shopping for me! lol


----------



## sue_88

Alice LOVE the bump!!!! I definitely reiterate my point is that's it's all baby....you've still got lovely slim arms & good shape to your face. You look fab.

I saw my friend the other day and honestly she's pregnant everywhere! :wacko: face, arms, butt, belly......she's eaten for two the whole way through and she looks like it (not that I'd tell her, not my business, she still looked healthy just...wider!)

I saw your post before I went out and I was like humph :( no doggy so well chuffed to tune back in now I'm home & see the little poser!!!!! He's awesome :haha: I really wish I had a dog, it would keep me company & I adore walking.


----------



## sue_88

I'm just about to start dessert for tomorrow, individual strawberry cheesecakes with whipped cream & chocolate covered strawberries to garnish.

I'm doing Salmon fillet for main with new potatoes, green vegetables & lemon butter sauce.

Mumma bringing the starter. Yummmm! I will post piccies of the dessert later, & then tomorrow when garnish. *slurp*


----------



## junemomma09

sue_88 said:


> I'm just about to start dessert for tomorrow, individual strawberry cheesecakes with whipped cream & chocolate covered strawberries to garnish.
> 
> I'm doing Salmon fillet for main with new potatoes, green vegetables & lemon butter sauce.
> 
> Mumma bringing the starter. Yummmm! I will post piccies of the dessert later, & then tomorrow when garnish. *slurp*

That sounds so yummy!!! Now I want to travel overseas just to have dinner with you! Lol


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> So I bounced on my ball for a while last night and dh and I dtd what do I have to show for it horribly achey hips that prevented me from getting hardly any sleep :(
> I quit seriously! This baby isn't coming out till 39 weeks I just know it. They can tell me soon all they want but I'm calling BS!
> 
> I hear you! My dr keeps telling me I'll go soon and I won't last longer than 38 weeks, blah blah blah, but my body isn't even contracting much anymore. I'm dilated and such but nothing else is going on.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still contracting but they are still so sporadic and all over the place. Everyone's like oh next week. Midwife says oh you won't make it much past your appt on Monday! Like I said I call BS :haha: 38 weeks on Tuesday. My family is all predicting the 20th I say not till like the 28th or so. I think she will come right around the same time her sister did and that was 39w3d. I just keep reminding myself that even that isn't to far off. Now if I go over my due date I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm contracting too but it's so all over the place....I've had a few times I thought maybe things were starting to pick up because I was getting regular contractions for 2-3 hours but then they died down and went back to like one every 40 min. Don't know what my body is doing honestly!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds exactly like me! Ugh so frustrating.Click to expand...

Maybe we should join forces!! Lol


----------



## sue_88

The cheesecake bases......digestive base, coldset cheesecake & sliced strawbs....all these need now are some diced strawberries and a layer of strawberry jelly when it's cooled a little. 

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/AE0B4B70-765B-44E5-B30F-B084304D4798-424-0000015A679F85BA_zps0b2b15bc.jpg


And the garnish.......Choc covered strawbs and hand piped chocolate shapes!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/EE9A7022-81BF-46BF-81BC-451276304203-424-0000015A79F45A7A_zps6d9c57f9.jpg


----------



## Breadsticks

Alice, you are gorgeous! Definitely all belly, you are going to drop the baby weight so quickly I bet :)

I'm with June, Sue...you mind a couple of guests from the states? Lol sounds delicious! So happy you made it to 37 weeks with Millie head down so you can have your home birth :happydance:

Proud, I would be annoyed too! My coworkers think I'll go early but no real reason to think it yet lol. I hope they are right though!

Becca, that sounds like so much fun! I bet your daughter and husband are having a great time!

I had work this morning, the entire shift I felt like little girl was trying to come out! I have had so much more pressure lately but my belly doesn't really look lower to me. Dunno what we are up to the rest of the day. Maybe swimming :)


----------



## Libbysmum

We went out to eat at a friends house last night and didnt get home til about 11pm...we are usually in bed by 9 or 10pm so Libby and DH and I all spent the morning in bed sleeping in. It was nice. I got to go plug in the laptop it is about to die.


----------



## tlh97990

Well our AC went out today! Its been high 80s low 90s for awhile so it is hot!! we are hanging out in the basement waiting on the emergency AC repair folks to come out to take a look at it. i'm hoping its nothing too expensive and they can fix it tonight..i cant deal with this heat!! They said it costs $150 just to come out on the weekend and i said thats fine and asked if they did military discounts. The lady said not on weekend services and asked if i or my husband was serving. I told her my husband is a disabled veteran and she said they'll make an exception so that was good news!! we aren't people that generally even use our military discount but i feel like im desperate right now!


----------



## floatingbaby

Whew, finally caught up!

Congrat's on Coltyn *JJs*!! How wonderful!

Yay for full term *Sue!!!* I'm one day behind you xo And I would like to eat all three of your desserts - yum!

This little baby has a bum in my left ribs and feet in my right. Sometimes (when I'm not wearing a bra) kiddo actually kicks my breasts which are resting on my stomach - so weird!

Oh, one weird thing is that my doc measured fundal height at 30cm when I was 36w+1d!!! I asked if that didn't seem too small (doc in other town had me measuring just 2cm behind) and she said no it's so healthy and great... seems weird and small to me, anyone else?


----------



## Libbysmum

Floating I was told unless it is over 3cm each way not to worry cause sometimes it just having a growth spurt or it's knee or elbow makes the measurement slightly off. Mine has been 1cm under my Due Date, then 2cm under then back to 1cm under in the past 6 weeks...I think it also depends on who has measured you as far as their accuracy goes. I don't actually mind if this little man is smaller as Libby was a giant and quite a shock to me.


----------



## sue_88

Urgh can't sleep, been up since 5, decided to get up and have some food as I was hungry, washed a few dishes that I lazyly left soaking from cooking yesterday now back in bed. Hoping to get 2 more hours of ZZZZZzzzzzz's before having to get up ready for my parents arriving! 

Sleep body please! Although Millie is fidgeting a bit now, she must think its wake up time!


----------



## Libbysmum

Ah Sue I can so relate...sleep fails me! As soon as I get somewhat comfy I have to pee and get up again or get heartburn! My back is aching tonight and I don't want to stand around doing dishes or cooking dinner at all. DD is being super clinging and DH is sleeping in the recliner being "useful" as per usual. Agggh what was I thinking having another baby!


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi ladies! Question: My breasts started leaking today & i will be 35 weeks today (sunday) is this normal? I still have 4 more weeks until my (medically necessary) c-section...

Edit: I researched it, its normal. I hope & pray I can breast feed this time around!


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue-88 - That dessert sounds amazing! Whole meal sounds lush! Hope you were able to get some more sleep. 

libbysmum - Good to hear you were able to get a nice lie in. 

tlh97990 - fingers crossed you get the air con sorted out & at a reasonable price. 

floating baby - not sure about fundal height, sorry. As far as I know it ranges between people and babies. If the doc said it was fine, I'm sure it will be probably be OK. 

Jsmom5 - I think your breast can start leaking at any point really, so I'm sure there is nothing to worry about . I think I started having a few drips round about the 30 week mark.


----------



## alicecooper

My boobs have been leaking for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sue your dessert looks yum! 

Mine have started leaking... didnt last time!


----------



## sue_88

Mine only leak if I give them a good squeeze :blush:

Least I know they're doing something!

Managed another hour & 45 sleep, wish I hadn't bothered I woke up feeling so sick, but not pukey sick that tiredness sick feeling. A bit hangover like. Bleugh!


----------



## Pink Flowers

oh no sue! I feel really hung over today :wacko: Head ache, sicky and just blegh! hope it buggers off soon as my parents are on their way over x


----------



## Jsmom5

Alicecooper, you baby bump looks amazing! It's all belly!


----------



## Breadsticks

I've felt like that lately, really nauseous and like I have the flu or something. My poor coworkers have had to deal with me all whiny at work lol. Today is not so bad so far!

I do think I've lost my plug this morning! I have been wearing a pantiliner for a long time now because I've noticed consistent discharge daily. This morning though I was about to get in the shower and I felt something on my thighs. I had just peed so I knew it wasn't that and upon investigation realized it was a ton of mucous. Since then I've been having cramps...I'm on my exercise ball just in case :haha:

I'm also in the leaky boobs club lol. Been happening since somewhere around 20 weeks I think. I wear breast pads just in case because some days it's enough to see on my shirt 

Tlh, I hope your A/C is fixed! That would be rough to deal with in the summer regardless, but while pregnant would be miserable!

Sue and Pink, hope you both feel better! Have fun with your families today :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Libbysmum said:


> Floating I was told unless it is over 3cm each way not to worry cause sometimes it just having a growth spurt or it's knee or elbow makes the measurement slightly off. Mine has been 1cm under my Due Date, then 2cm under then back to 1cm under in the past 6 weeks...I think it also depends on who has measured you as far as their accuracy goes. I don't actually mind if this little man is smaller as Libby was a giant and quite a shock to me.

Thanks - that's why I was concerned: I measured 6cm behind. 30cm at 36w. But sprout is still moving around like motorboat so I guess we're OK.

Ugh. I woke up at 2am, WIDE awake. Starting coughing up a lung at 3am. Finally got up and made myself hot honey and lemon at 330am and back to sleep around 415am. What a draaaaaaaag. My throat is so sore today and I can't stop coughing. :cry: REALLY would love to feel healthy again soon.

In better news, my DH arrives this evening with our boat which has all my maternity clothes on it! (he annoyingly put my bag in storage so I haven't had my clothes since we moved last week!)

My boobs normally only produce when squeezed, but I have found drops on colostrum stains on my bra...so exciting!


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone feeling like they're close to something happening? I don't think I'll be in the labor department anytime soon.


----------



## sue_88

Not me june, im so clueless :shrug: i get lots of regular cramps & back ache but dont know if it means anything.


----------



## alicecooper

breadsticks - oooh that's exciting that you think you've lost your plug!

floating - sorry to hear you're not feeling too well - I hope you feel better soon x

june - I don't think I'll be giving birth anytime soon.
Up until just now, I've only been having Braxton Hicks and very little else. I've JUST now for the past half an hour been having a bit of period type cramping pain (still got it) but it's deffo not contractions or anything like that. Just a little uncomfortable.

I wouldn't expect to be early tbh. Chance'd be a fine thing. I always have 'em late.


----------



## tlh97990

our ac is shot pretty much..last night the repair man said its $3500 to fix and $7000 for a new one..regardless we have to wait til monday to find out more..we're going to try to get a second opinion tomorrow and hopefully get it replaced tomorrow or tuesday..my husband thinks its just slightly uncomfortable but im miserable i was getting nauseous from being so hot so i went out and bought 5 more fans so now we have them all over and its helping now..hopefully ill at least be able to sleep tonight now i never thought id say im excited for work tomorrow!!


----------



## sue_88

Had a LUSH day with my Mum & Dad.

Mum brought Scallops for stater for our meal and we have them with pea puree & bacon crisps. Man they were soooooo good - I adore scallops! I was hoping to take a picture but we all just dived in :haha:

Main was delish, as was dessert. Here is a finished pic.....cute right!! We then finished with coffee and a couple more chocolate covered strawberries.

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/125A8BEE-F345-43B3-9243-4A19EA7B74B1-721-000001272FFCAFA1_zps12105c58.jpg
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/FC6FEDF1-847F-48EC-A3DE-D8CB85C5D37F-721-0000012738F6C329_zps22d60180.jpg

I was sad when they left, :( I always am as I go back to being my myself. Hoping Millie comes soon so that I have my sweet girl to coo over!

Here's my little man chilling after a busy day running all over Grandma & Grandad!
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/1D501136-C85E-4304-A558-A1D5E6353DEF-721-00000127415B5BF5_zpsf6233099.jpg


----------



## alicecooper

oh wow those desserts look gorgeous, and that's such a cute rabbit :)


----------



## caro103

oh wow mmm Sue you're welcome over to dinner anytime if you bring that kinda dessert ;)

hope you get the air con fixed/replaced soon, tlh, that sooo doesn't sounds fun! least that's one thing about our summer being non-existent this year, I'm more comfortable this pregnancy heat wise than I was when I had my son in april 2 yrs ago when it was HOT just before!

floating, hope you feel better soon!

how exiting to maybe loose your plug breadsticks, fx'ed it means somethings going to happen soon!

don't think anythings happening here anytime soon either. I'll find out more Tuesday but at last check up baby was no where near engaged and think it's still pretty high. Although not had to take any gaviscon yet today so maybe its dropped a little!?

I'm not leaking either, just if I squeeze do I get a little something. Not worrying though as was same last time and although milk took until day 5 to come in once it did I had plenty :D.

hope everyones had a good fathers day, we went out for a meal and actually DS behaved fairly well :thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

Yeah I get the cramping that comes and goes too! Not sure if that means anything though :/ 

Those desserts look so yummy!!!! Wish I were that creative!

Alice- you never know, this one could surprise you early :)


----------



## sue_88

alice do you have any intuition as to what you're having!?!? I'm excited to know what flavour you've got :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

Wow sue your desserts look sooo yum. I'm loving strawberries at the moment! 

And hello sweet bun! 

I don't feel Labour coming anytime soon though I don't feel as if I'm going to go overdue either this time. I'm so tired of working now, still 2 weeks. I'm not sure I can do it! 

Alice your bump is amazing but the rest of you is so slim so please don't get upset..it's all baby! X


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> alice do you have any intuition as to what you're having!?!? I'm excited to know what flavour you've got :happydance:

I think boy but I could be wrong lol


----------



## caro103

def all baby alice! I seem to have expanded everywhere :/, a 'friend' even commented after I was getting changed at swimming the other day that 'even my mat jeans are getting too tight' :(. Only thing I consolidate myself with is these particular jeans didn't fit from much earlier with alex! although i'm sure i'm heavier than I was at this point with him and started slightly lighter :dohh:, plus cos it's not hot I haven't got the swelling I did with him at the end (yet)

I can't wait to find out what us team yellowers have either :D xx


----------



## alicecooper

caro103 said:


> def all baby alice! I seem to have expanded everywhere :/, a 'friend' even commented after I was getting changed at swimming the other day that 'even my mat jeans are getting too tight' :(. Only thing I consolidate myself with is these particular jeans didn't fit from much earlier with alex! although i'm sure i'm heavier than I was at this point with him and started slightly lighter :dohh:, plus cos it's not hot I haven't got the swelling I did with him at the end (yet)
> 
> I can't wait to find out what us team yellowers have either :D xx

you got any inklings as to boy or girl for yours?


----------



## sue_88

Sorry carol I thought you were team blue!! :dohh: dope!!!!

In that case I'm also excited to know what flavour you've got too! Exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Breadsticks

Sue, those desserts look so amazing! And your bunny is adorable :)

tlh, so sorry about your A/C! :( I'm glad the fans are helping.

Nausea came back after thinking I would be free of it today :haha: I went upstairs to lie down for a minute to get rid of it and the cramps but I ended up falling asleep for about 1.5 hours. I felt bad when I woke up since my husband was all alone downstairs and I was trying to make his first Father's Day special...but he was playing PS3 anyway so he was fine  We're getting ready to grill out now, I'm happy because I'm hungry! :D I should be doing laundry but I just. don't. feel. like. it.

Nothing really new since this morning. Just inconsistent cramps. Aisling is very hyper today, so that's cute :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue those desserts look amazing!!

Tlh so sorry about your ac I 100% feel your pain. We just had to replace our ac unit as well. We went 2 weeks without it in 90 degree weather I was so fed up. It's amazing how expensive ac units are. 

I don't really feel like anything is going to happen soon. I go to the doc tomorrow they will probably check my cervix again so we will see if my contractions are still doing anything or if I'm still at 3cm. My contractions haven't gotten any closer but they are starting to get more intense, crampy and are becoming longer in duration. If only I could get them in a regular rhythm :haha: I'm still thinking ill be 39 weeks before I go.

So excited to see what you team yellow ladies are having! You have WAY more patience than I do :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I thought girl up until the gender scan! but then I was wrong with the first one too. Plus I thought I'd be early with Jessa - like 38 weeks but then was 40+10 so apparently I'm wrong about everything when it comes to birthing babies. lol

I have that 'maybe early' feeling again this time but I know just how wrong it was last time that I don't want to get my hopes up and probably why I'm dragging my feet buying the last of the baby essentials. 

SO OVER this carpal tunnel. It's ridiculous. I'm just trying to power through but can you imagine one of your hands feeling 'asleep' for 2 weeks? It's so annoying. Woke up like a dozen times last night with achy arms/hands and I was wearing both wrist braces. :(


----------



## junemomma09

Any of you ladies tried anything to kick start labor yet? When I was 37 weeks with my son hubby and I dtd, and I went straight into labor (was having irregular contractions). But this little girl is stubborn Lol tried dtd several times, cleaning and walking. 

Maybe if I stop trying, she'll give in and come.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Me and dh have dtd a couple times, I've been cleaning cleaning cleaning, I've had some spicy food but that's not unusual for me, and been bouncing on my ball. And still nothing :dohh: when dd came I went into labor one hour after dtd guess that's not gonna work out for me this time :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I haven't tried anything to kickstart labour yet, I guess since normal in my head is late - I'm kind of paranoid about having this one too early. Anything before 38 weeks sounds scary. Granted it might be nice to not worry about merconium in the amniotic fluid etc like you do with late babies.

Went out to pick up some chinese earlier tonight and the radio kindly informed me that Kim K. had her baby yesterday. I don't follow much celeb news at all but I was pretty sure she was due later than me. Then they followed up with 'the baby was 5 weeks early' hope everything is okay with her little one.


----------



## junemomma09

Yeah she was due July 11th I believe...not sure why she had her baby early but that's what I heard.


----------



## Breadsticks

I just really started trying things today since i wanted to wait till 37 weeks. So far all I've done is bounce on my exercise ball. I have a high sex drive to begin with so I dunno if I count that as trying to bring labor on :haha: but I will be very pleased if it does! I will be doing more walking too...bad news is it is so hot here so I don't really want to lol! I guess I could always dip in the pool afterwards.

I had ONE painful contraction today! It was by no means bad or anything but different from anything I've felt thus far. It lasted about a minute and happened while I was bouncing on my exercise ball.

I'll be at term in just a couple of hours! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

Breadsticks said:


> I just really started trying things today since i wanted to wait till 37 weeks. So far all I've done is bounce on my exercise ball. I have a high sex drive to begin with so I dunno if I count that as trying to bring labor on :haha: but I will be very pleased if it does! I will be doing more walking too...bad news is it is so hot here so I don't really want to lol! I guess I could always dip in the pool afterwards.
> 
> I had ONE painful contraction today! It was by no means bad or anything but different from anything I've felt thus far. It lasted about a minute and happened while I was bouncing on my exercise ball.
> 
> I'll be at term in just a couple of hours! I'm so excited! :happydance:

What part of the US do you live? It's been so humid and hot here (feeling like its in the 100's) we either go walk in the mall or walk around the neighborhood in the evening once it cools. Of course, it's still a little hot out in the evening too!


----------



## oneandtwo

my sisters came into town yesterday, so al day we've been trying to kick start things since I've been having a lot of prelabor signs...so far it seems everything is making my contractions stop LOL i ate a whole pineapple today, we've been walking, and I've been bouncing on my ball and hitting the acupressure points on my hand. nothing so far!! hoping for something soon as one of my sisters has to leave in a few days!! will be 38wks,tomorrow!


----------



## JJsmom

Finally came home today ladies!! We are both doing well! Coltyn is a bit jaundiced so they sent me home with a bilibed to help get rid of his bilirubin. We are working on breastfeeding. He didn't take to it right away the first day but they say he's too tired from the magnesium in his system I had to be on when I was in labor. Then the next day he started to latch for only a cpl minutes then he was circumcised which also makes them tired. He latched on better that night though for 20 mins!! Today he was too tired to latch on because he's jaundiced. Poor guy can't get a break! He tries but then falls right asleep. so I started pumping to help after he falls asleep on the breast and then I pull it into a syringe and give it to him so he eats. The lactation consultant can't believe how much I'm expressing already! Here are the pics of Coltyn!! I will try to catch up with everyone's post after while!
 



Attached Files:







Coltyn1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









Coltyn2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Breadsticks

Oh my goodness, Coltyn is a little heartbreaker! :) That is good news he was able to latch, hopefully when he's feeling a bit less tired it will be much easier for him. Can't wait to see more pics and glad to hear you are both home :D

Oneandtwo, good luck! I hope labor starts soon so your sisters can be there!

June, we're in Indiana, not quite Florida weather lol! I used to live there and I'm grateful I don't right now, the humidity is no joke! It gets pretty humid here too but it definitely cools off enough in the evenings this time of year for me to take late walks. Next month is a different story though lol! I think I am a bit out if touch with the heat, we moved here from Wisconsin so I was accustomed to much cooler temperatures :haha: I haven't lived down south since I was a teenager.


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww JJ's Colton is so sweet! Look at that precious face! Take lots of photos they grow so fast! All the best with the breast feeds. :) Libby had jaundice for about a week they told me put her in the sun for half an hour each day...lol
As for breasts leakage mine usually only leak if I squeeze them but a couple of times I have noticed the wetness there that usually happens at night in bed while I am sleeping. Maybe the position I was laying? Not sure. But I did read you can express milk from around 37wks as long as you don't start contracting and store the collostrum in the freezer with label clearly about what date it was then warm it up for baby after it is born. Will try and find the link.
https://brochures.mater.org.au/Home...eastfeeding-antenatal-expression-of-colostrum
worth a read in any case.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Jj he is lovely! 

Sue all I can smell for some reason is strawberries now :rofl: want them now. 

I am rubbish at remembering what I read! 

Yesterday I did far too much walking and ended up with a sore tight bump all evening. Oh has made me stay in bed this morning because my back and bottom of bump hurt! 

Regards to when baby will be born I knew oliver would be late and I would be induced, which I was. This one I keep having dreams he comes early like next week early. I hope he stays put! Tbh I wouldnt mind being over due again!


----------



## alicecooper

awww JJsmom he's really really cute! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh my jj he is so precious!


Horrible nights sleep! My hips and pelvis hurt so much :cry: I just want this baby out so I have the ability to just flop onto my front and go to sleep! I'm hoping to be told we've made a little more progress at today's appt. plus the full moon is coming up and it's supposed to be the biggest of the year!! Fingers crossed it'll help send some of us full termers into labor!!


----------



## sue_88

Awww JJ look at his sweet little face!!! He's so cute!! :flower:


Urgh I had a rough night last night, I was not feeling well at all. I had terrible heartburn it made me violently vomit at 1am! :sick: I felt awful but as soon as it was out I actually managed a good few hours sleep!

I'm going for a short walk today into the village, need a couple of supplies and post a few things. Hope it bounces baby down :haha:

Good luck proud, crossing my fingers for progress!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sue skip all the way :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

Pmsl, can you imagine seeing a grown woman, heavily pregnant, wearing a back pack skipping through a village?! :rofl: :rofl: funny image!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

It would be one of them things you would have to see to believe :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

"excuse me madam, but what are you doing"

"oh just trying to have a baby.....too-da-loooooooo" *skips into the sunset*

:haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

:rofl: 

Lunges apparently work as well ;)


----------



## junemomma09

JJ- he is so adorable!!!

I started having what think was my clearout last night. We'll see what happens today.


----------



## Libbysmum

:laugh2::rofl::rofl:HAHA you ladies are making me LOL...I heard crawling is great to position baby...LOL

On a side note...my dang fit/pilates ball is dead. Apparently it got a bit too close to the heater and melted a giant hole in the side :( poop!:dohh: I miss it already we had a good thing going!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Have started having some cramping now, but keeping fingers crossed, it doesn't mean bean is preparing to make an appearance. 


sue_88 - What yummy looking desserts! Very cute bunny too . Glad you had a good time. Hope your walk helps you feel better x 

caro103 - Great that you were able to have a nice meal & your DS was well behaved.

Breadsticks - Congrats on making it to full term :) 

JJsmom - Lovely pictures, wonderful to hear you & Coltyn are doing well x x

proudarmywife - hope you can get some sleep soon 

libbysmum - what a shame about your ball :(


----------



## sue_88

Oooo Miss hope little bean stays put for you for a couple more weeks!


Ohh nooooooo libbys you popped your ball !!! rubbish.

Well I made it round the village & back, only short trip out. Skipped lunged and crawled :haha: yeah right could barely waddle!

now spending the afternoon relaxing as I'm quite tired.

June - tmi i know but what does your clear out feel like? Ive had what i would describe as a touch of the runs :blush: and wondered if that had anything to do with my body getting ready? I've never had the runs before so I was a bit like :shock::shock:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh no Libbys, my ball is my evening seat at the moment! 

Miss Bellum, hope the cramping settles. 

Sue, I have had a bad tummy for a few weeks, never had it before, the mw said its normal as the baby could be pressing on the bowls. I never had a clear out with Oliver but I have heard its not nice! 

I am off out in a bit to soft play with a lady who is 2 weeks ahead of me, could be fun :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue your clear out can def be the runs or just loose stool and lots of it. Basically it's your body getting rid of all the waste.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Pink Flowers said:


> Sue, I have had a bad tummy for a few weeks, never had it before, the mw said its normal as the baby could be pressing on the bowls. I never had a clear out with Oliver but I have heard its not nice!
> 
> :


I had my clear out my first hour of active labor for dd! Def wasn't nice! I didn't leave the toilet at all and was having contractions every 3-5 mins! Really hoping to avoid that this time!


----------



## Pink Flowers

ProudArmyWife said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> Sue, I have had a bad tummy for a few weeks, never had it before, the mw said its normal as the baby could be pressing on the bowls. I never had a clear out with Oliver but I have heard its not nice!
> 
> :
> 
> 
> I had my clear out my first hour of active labor for dd! Def wasn't nice! I didn't leave the toilet at all and was having contractions every 3-5 mins! Really hoping to avoid that this time!Click to expand...

Oh no! I think it might have been because I was induced the reason I didn't have it maybe!


----------



## sue_88

I definitely need to get rid of it if it's staying like this! :shock:

Need the sieve for the birth pool for the......floaters......but pretty sure you can't scoop out the runs! :wacko:


Ahh myy gaawwddd!! lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh dear I hadn't even thought of things like that sue :shock:


----------



## sue_88

Oh the shame :shy:


----------



## junemomma09

sue_88 said:
 

> Oooo Miss hope little bean stays put for you for a couple more weeks!
> 
> 
> Ohh nooooooo libbys you popped your ball !!! rubbish.
> 
> Well I made it round the village & back, only short trip out. Skipped lunged and crawled :haha: yeah right could barely waddle!
> 
> now spending the afternoon relaxing as I'm quite tired.
> 
> June - tmi i know but what does your clear out feel like? Ive had what i would describe as a touch of the runs :blush: and wondered if that had anything to do with my body getting ready? I've never had the runs before so I was a bit like :shock::shock:

Well for me, I have been going to the bathroom a lot, but it wasnt runny or anything then last night I started getting some stomach cramps and I literally was in the bathroom 4-5 times in the hour. Each time my stools were looser and looser...TMI Lol, but wasn't like runny.


----------



## alicecooper

Well I'm back to being constipated haha. So I really don't think labour is on its way for me!

sue - you've NEVER had the runs?! OMG you're like the luckiest woman in the world lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*JJ* he's precious!! Very proud of your commitment to BF! You're doing great. :)

Golly gee... I've had the runs like the ENTIRE pregnancy. It's not going to give me a clue at all as to when I'm due. Not liking the idea of having them on the delivery table though.... *shudders* I was at the hospital right after my water broke and the contractions started last time though so no time to get things out of my system before delivery! I'm pretty sure there was some delivery room popping (thanks hunny for letting me know! :wacko:) but the midwives don't say anything and are very quick to take care of anything so normally (unless your DH feels like sharing) you shouldn't know. I expect it might be close to impossible to not poop with all the nurses and midwives telling you "to push through your back passage..." you're all like what...? like POOP?? and they're like "exactly those muscles. Get on with it!" blarg!!


My hands are KILLING me this morning. I think I'm going to have to give in and take some paracetamol if I'm going to get anything done.

I lost the remote through the sofa and I can't get under it with my belly to retrieve it.... oh the joys of pregnancy. 

This is Jessie's second week of preschool... it's still so surreal to be home on my own!!!


----------



## caro103

alicecooper said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> def all baby alice! I seem to have expanded everywhere :/, a 'friend' even commented after I was getting changed at swimming the other day that 'even my mat jeans are getting too tight' :(. Only thing I consolidate myself with is these particular jeans didn't fit from much earlier with alex! although i'm sure i'm heavier than I was at this point with him and started slightly lighter :dohh:, plus cos it's not hot I haven't got the swelling I did with him at the end (yet)
> 
> I can't wait to find out what us team yellowers have either :D xx
> 
> you got any inklings as to boy or girl for yours?Click to expand...

umm kinda think girl as pregnancy sooo different to DS's, but then I switch back to boy :haha:, so nope not really ;).



junemomma09 said:


> Any of you ladies tried anything to kick start labor yet? When I was 37 weeks with my son hubby and I dtd, and I went straight into labor (was having irregular contractions). But this little girl is stubborn Lol tried dtd several times, cleaning and walking.
> 
> Maybe if I stop trying, she'll give in and come.

I sooo think there's something in giving up on 'trying' to get them to come!



junemomma09 said:


> JJ- he is so adorable!!!
> 
> I started having what think was my clearout last night. We'll see what happens today.

anything happened today june?



sue_88 said:


> I definitely need to get rid of it if it's staying like this! :shock:
> 
> Need the sieve for the birth pool for the......floaters......but pretty sure you can't scoop out the runs! :wacko:
> 
> 
> Ahh myy gaawwddd!! lol

:rofl: omg to runs in the birth pool :sick:, I do remember having floaters and despite being in full on labour obviously right near giving birth shouting 'get them out'!!! :blush: :haha:



BeccaMichelle said:


> *JJ* he's precious!! Very proud of your commitment to BF! You're doing great. :)
> 
> Golly gee... I've had the runs like the ENTIRE pregnancy. It's not going to give me a clue at all as to when I'm due. Not liking the idea of having them on the delivery table though.... *shudders* I was at the hospital right after my water broke and the contractions started last time though so no time to get things out of my system before delivery! I'm pretty sure there was some delivery room popping (thanks hunny for letting me know! :wacko:) but the midwives don't say anything and are very quick to take care of anything so normally (unless your DH feels like sharing) you shouldn't know. I expect it might be close to impossible to not poop with all the nurses and midwives telling you "to push through your back passage..." you're all like what...? like POOP?? and they're like "exactly those muscles. Get on with it!" blarg!!
> 
> 
> My hands are KILLING me this morning. I think I'm going to have to give in and take some paracetamol if I'm going to get anything done.
> 
> I lost the remote through the sofa and I can't get under it with my belly to retrieve it.... oh the joys of pregnancy.
> 
> This is Jessie's second week of preschool... it's still so surreal to be home on my own!!!

your hands sound sooo painful :(, fx'ed not too much longer now! I'm loving the alone time when alex is at nursery now i'm done with work :D. Appreciate it sooo much more this time than I did last time :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Becca :( your hands sound terribly painful. Is it at pregnancy thing? Sorry I don't know much about carpel tunnel. I really really hope it eases soon :(

No Alice, never had the runs!! Sometimes it's been a bit...erm loose but not like shitting water :shy: :nope: that was definitely a new experience.


Seriously - I do not know what is the matter with me today. I am all over the place. Im so tired :( I have weed myself this evening, I just feel off and now eating dinner managed to splash it all down my shirt :shrug:

I am a mess!!! I think I am going for a long relax lying on my bed watching the soaps, don't think I can do much more damage there.

:cry:


----------



## Pink Flowers

:hugs: sue x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Aww *Sue* - COMPLETELY normal for the last few weeks of pregnancy. We all go a bit mental and can lose the plot entirely.

The hands are normally just really annoying during the day. That pins and needles feeling is constant but they get really bad over night and takes a while to lose the ache in the morning. Plus typing increases the pins and needles which means I'm always thinking about it while I'm typing - hence all the moaning! And yeah it's a pregnancy thing. All the extra fluid compresses the meridan nerve which goes through the carpal tunnel in your wrist which causes all sorts of badness in your hands. Normally you get it from repetitive motions like typing but because of the extra fluid it's quite common during pregnancy too. I had it the first time but only at night so this all day thing is really weird. It went completely away after birth though so hopefully that'll happen again.

Got the remote!! I sent my three year old under the sofa for me after preschool and after her nap. She was very happy to be helpful. :) Toddlers are hilarious.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: sue. I've been real clumsy and put of it lately too.

Just got back from the doctors still at 3cm. Just gonna keep playing the waiting game with this little one. Not gonna lie kinda disappointed =/


----------



## sue_88

Aww proud been waiting for your update, was really praying for progress! You never know though maybe the 'check' could kick start things! 

Come on baby girls.........who's going to be the first to show her face?! :)

I'm feeling better now I'm lying down, I had some nice raspberry juice and some white chocolate 

About to insert my EPO for the first time! Been taking 1000mg orally, now up to 1500mg (2 oral, 1 inserted). Been doing 800mg RLT orally too which upped to 1200mg today!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh that reminds me... I've bought my RLT but only made it once... oops. It's not going to help anyone in the box..


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue_88 said:


> Aww proud been waiting for your update, was really praying for progress! You never know though maybe the 'check' could kick start things!
> !


May just have to get dh to make a deposit later tonight and just let it sit there :haha: maybe between the cervix check and that it'll get the ball rolling.. Wishful thinking at least right?


----------



## Breadsticks

I was up ALL NIGHT with contractions. They were painful but not unbearable, I was able to sleep through many of them but still very many woke me up. I kept thinking this morning something would happen but here we are at 5PM and nothing lol. They ended up easing off this morning and I've only had painless Braxton-Hicks. Still losing plug but no bloody show.

:hugs: Sue, sorry you've felt off today! I hope you are relaxing and feel better tomorrow.

Proud, sorry there wasn't more progress :hugs: I'm worried I will be very disappointed come Thursday if I have my cervix checked and I'm not much dilated.

Any news, June?

Becca, your poor hands! :hugs: I have pain on the days when my hands swell a lot but for the most part I don't have any issues. The bad days are terrible though, I feel for you having it all the time!


----------



## sue_88

That sounds promising breadsticks......I wonder if little Aisling will be the first little girl to greet us?!

:)


----------



## Pink Flowers

I cant use epo or rtl :( not even allowed to bring labour on with sex after term.... most peoples ban is lifted mine wont be :( I will be over due :haha:


----------



## sue_88

How come Pink? (if you don't mind me asking) x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Epo and rtl because I had such a quick labour last time mw and doctor said nope. 

And sex because I have had bleeds and I am rhesus neg they dont want to risk my blood and baby blood mixing plus I am sick of the anti d injections. The last bleed I was told once more and I need to be high risk!


----------



## sue_88

Fair enough!
I hope the EPO & RLT help me along when everything starts. Not too quick though as want my midwives here......and my pool filled!! :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

I'm still sitting here pregnant as ever and nothing to show for it yet. Lol
Contractions are all over the place. I have my 37 week appointment this Wednesday. Praying for more dilation and effacement and hopefully since I'll be term Dr will stir something up. Maybe she'll try to stretch me this time since I will be term. Last week she said I was easily stretchable but she didn't want to do anything since I was still technically a week out. We're really hoping Emma makes her appearance this week since hubby leaves for his last internship July 1st. So next week is his last week home :-( worried he won't be here for it. Though my Dr says I won't go that late, I'm doubtful.


----------



## tlh97990

Well we got the a/c fixed today :happy dance: we had someone come out for a second opinion and luckily it was a faulty wire!! he was able to replace it for $150 total..much better than the $4000 we were expecting to pay!! i'm so happy

regarding the "clean out" with my DD i was constipated the entire pregnancy and the morning i went into labor i had no problem going which was unusual. i was terrified of pooping on the table though..my daughter probably would've came out a lot earlier if i wasn't afraid of it.. my hubby said if i pooped on the table he was gonna tell everyone.this time i could care less i'll crap all over the table and not feel bad about it :haha:

proud- sorry your not having any more changes!! i was at 3 cm for 2 weeks and then full on labor kicked in to gear so hopefully it'll be soon!

I'm not sure if any of you have bought or were thinking about buying those nap nanny things. but i guess they have been recalled or are about to be recalled due to 5 infant deaths and a bunch of injuries. just a little fyi!!

afm i finally got my short term disability paperwork back from the doctor so i will officially start leave in 2 weeks!! i'm so excited! i have wednesday off this week and next week so i really only have like 8 working days left!! This wednesday i'm getting my hair done one last time before baby comes (work thinks i have a dr appt) and next week i have my 36 week appt i cant believe its this close!! 

Those of you in the U.S. when did your dr start doing internals towards the end? and when did they do the strep b test? do they do the strep b thing with all pregnancies or just the first? im hoping i dont get it done at my 36 week appt cuz i have 3 working days before leave starts so im hoping they'll let me wait til the next week!


----------



## Libbysmum

oh yawn so tired...Put Libby to bed at 10 and she was up again at 12...the rat! DH couldn't stand her wiggling and spent the night on the sofa. He did the same thing last night but because I was snoring! I am going to be so happy to have this baby and get comfortable again. 
Becca so sorry about the carpel tunnel...ouch! Glad you finally got the remote. Libby is always walking off with our remote and putting it in obscure places. I got her a toy drum and some maraccas and a trumpet etc for her birthday $20 from Kmart...bargain! Her birthday isn't for a few weeks but she got the musical instruments early just could not wait!
As for the ball...:( I had to throw it out it was beyond repair. A friend of mine from Playgroup is going to loan me hers so I promised her I wouldn't sit it too near the heater!


----------



## junemomma09

tlh97990 said:


> Well we got the a/c fixed today :happy dance: we had someone come out for a second opinion and luckily it was a faulty wire!! he was able to replace it for $150 total..much better than the $4000 we were expecting to pay!! i'm so happy
> 
> regarding the "clean out" with my DD i was constipated the entire pregnancy and the morning i went into labor i had no problem going which was unusual. i was terrified of pooping on the table though..my daughter probably would've came out a lot earlier if i wasn't afraid of it.. my hubby said if i pooped on the table he was gonna tell everyone.this time i could care less i'll crap all over the table and not feel bad about it :haha:
> 
> proud- sorry your not having any more changes!! i was at 3 cm for 2 weeks and then full on labor kicked in to gear so hopefully it'll be soon!
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you have bought or were thinking about buying those nap nanny things. but i guess they have been recalled or are about to be recalled due to 5 infant deaths and a bunch of injuries. just a little fyi!!
> 
> afm i finally got my short term disability paperwork back from the doctor so i will officially start leave in 2 weeks!! i'm so excited! i have wednesday off this week and next week so i really only have like 8 working days left!! This wednesday i'm getting my hair done one last time before baby comes (work thinks i have a dr appt) and next week i have my 36 week appt i cant believe its this close!!
> 
> Those of you in the U.S. when did your dr start doing internals towards the end? and when did they do the strep b test? do they do the strep b thing with all pregnancies or just the first? im hoping i dont get it done at my 36 week appt cuz i have 3 working days before leave starts so im hoping they'll let me wait til the next week!

I had my first internal and strep B test done at week 35. And I'm having weekly internal exams till I have her.


----------



## abagailb14

Had my 38 wks appointment today and was only a fingertip dilated, was hoping for more progress by now. I just started using epo so hopefully that will help get things going!


----------



## junemomma09

What is epo?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> Well we got the a/c fixed today :happy dance: we had someone come out for a second opinion and luckily it was a faulty wire!! he was able to replace it for $150 total..much better than the $4000 we were expecting to pay!! i'm so happy
> 
> regarding the "clean out" with my DD i was constipated the entire pregnancy and the morning i went into labor i had no problem going which was unusual. i was terrified of pooping on the table though..my daughter probably would've came out a lot earlier if i wasn't afraid of it.. my hubby said if i pooped on the table he was gonna tell everyone.this time i could care less i'll crap all over the table and not feel bad about it :haha:
> 
> proud- sorry your not having any more changes!! i was at 3 cm for 2 weeks and then full on labor kicked in to gear so hopefully it'll be soon!
> 
> I'm not sure if any of you have bought or were thinking about buying those nap nanny things. but i guess they have been recalled or are about to be recalled due to 5 infant deaths and a bunch of injuries. just a little fyi!!
> 
> afm i finally got my short term disability paperwork back from the doctor so i will officially start leave in 2 weeks!! i'm so excited! i have wednesday off this week and next week so i really only have like 8 working days left!! This wednesday i'm getting my hair done one last time before baby comes (work thinks i have a dr appt) and next week i have my 36 week appt i cant believe its this close!!
> 
> Those of you in the U.S. when did your dr start doing internals towards the end? and when did they do the strep b test? do they do the strep b thing with all pregnancies or just the first? im hoping i dont get it done at my 36 week appt cuz i have 3 working days before leave starts so im hoping they'll let me wait til the next week!

They started internals here at 36 weeks with the Strep B test. I talked to the doc though and they said form now on I can request not to have an internal because they're not necessary unless I want to know about dialation etc.


----------



## abagailb14

junemomma09 said:


> What is epo?

It's evening primrose oil, it helps to soften the cervix. There's a couple threads about it on here, figured it's worth a shot - I really want to avoid going overdue and being induced like I was with my first.


----------



## Vankiwi

junemomma09 said:


> What is epo?

Evening primrose oil.

I'm in Canada and my OB doesn't do internals until the due date. I am getting the strep b swab next week at 36 weeks though.


----------



## junemomma09

Hmmm wonder if I should try that....does it really work?


----------



## Breadsticks

My OB does strep B swab at 37 weeks so I'll be having mine Thursday. Internal exam is optional, only if I want to know how dilated I am. Still haven't decided if I even want to know or not! I'm sure curiosity will get the better of me :haha:

Sue, I sure hope she comes soon! The sooner she comes, the more recovery time I get before the semester begins. 

I am so looking forward to having lots of time with my husband (he's taking 6-8 weeks paternity leave) and baby girl sometime soon :) How are you ladies handling visitors? We won't be having any hospital visitors (no family in the area). We will have family start visiting two weeks after she is born to give us some time to settle, establish breastfeeding, etc. They are planning on staying in a hotel to give us space which is nice but I do feel bad about it, I know it's not cheap!

A friend of mine is moving this week about an hour away :( Not terrible as we can still visit but still sad. She is actually training to be a doula :) Anyway, we had dinner with her and her boyfriend, it was nice but I'm feeling a bit rough. I have been most of the evening but I have tomorrow off work so I will be resting up!

Tlh, so glad your A/C is fixed and at a good price! What a relief :D

Abigail, sorry you aren't dilated much at the moment but that could change quickly, fingers crossed! :)


----------



## abagailb14

junemomma09 said:


> Hmmm wonder if I should try that....does it really work?

There's a lot of success stories here- https://www.babycenter.com/400_does-evening-primrose-oil-work_2380539_924.bc


----------



## Libbysmum

wow that sounds annoying having all those internals...here they don't do that kind of thing. Maybe check you over on the due date and do a sweep or whatever of the cervix to try and move things along but yikes...not sure I would be comfortable with all that probing...seems a bit unnecessary. I just got home with L and she has crashed out for her nap so I am getting on with Laundry etc. SPD is killing me today! I did a big poop earlier so maybe that stirred things up down there.


----------



## junemomma09

The internal checks are only usually done if you want them to check. I'm always too curious to not had them check so I've been getting checked. The main reason I'm so eager I guess is because I'm hopeful she'll appear before my DH leaves for 8 weeks for his Grad school internship. He'll be 2 1/2 hours away, and he'll come home on weekends but if she's not born before he leaves, it will be at least 2 1/2 hours till he can be with me at the hospital. Then I have to worry about how to get there if in labor and what to do with my four year old son till my parents are able to get here. They live 1 1/2 hours away. So I'm really stressed over the whole situation :(


----------



## junemomma09

OFFICIALLY FULL TERM!!!!! So excited!!!! 37 weeks!!! Now Emma come baby girl! You can definitely make your appearance <3


----------



## july2013

Congrats June!


----------



## alicecooper

congrats on full term june :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats on full term june x


----------



## sue_88

Yay congrats June!

I think it's going to be a photo finish with these girls!! :haha:

I had 3 regular, painful contractions this morning....all over bump! I thought it was the start but then I managed to fall asleep & they stopped! Just a warning I think :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

I think they're teasing us Lol


----------



## caro103

lol at everyone being teased! its prob more likely they'll actually all start coming 39wks +, isn't it actually fairly rare to have a baby 37-39wks even though technically term?? (telling myself this as I wanna go to a wedding 3hr drive away at 38+5 :haha:)

Just been to see the midwife, all looking good accept this little monkey has totally turned back to back :dohh:, my son was born face up so i'm not surprised, maybe i'm just destined to only have babies born looking at me!? :haha:


----------



## junemomma09

caro103 said:


> lol at everyone being teased! its prob more likely they'll actually all start coming 39wks +, isn't it actually fairly rare to have a baby 37-39wks even though technically term?? (telling myself this as I wanna go to a wedding 3hr drive away at 38+5 :haha:)
> 
> Just been to see the midwife, all looking good accept this little monkey has totally turned back to back :dohh:, my son was born face up so i'm not surprised, maybe i'm just destined to only have babies born looking at me!? :haha:

I had DD10 at 38+6 and DS4 at 37 weeks. But I have a feeling this little one is going to make us wait as long as she can Lol


----------



## sue_88

My god June I thought you had 10 daughters and 4 sons then :dohh: then I realised you were referring to their age :haha: dope!

Carol glad your apt went well!! Definitely little monkey turning round, off you go to get on all fours.....a good excuse to clean the kitchen floor!! :haha:

I'm off to the midwife at 3:30 and I am going to walk there!! Looks a lovely sunny day here so making the most of it! :)


----------



## junemomma09

sue_88 said:


> My god June I thought you had 10 daughters and 4 sons then :dohh: then I realised you were referring to their age :haha: dope!
> 
> Carol glad your apt went well!! Definitely little monkey turning round, off you go to get on all fours.....a good excuse to clean the kitchen floor!! :haha:
> 
> I'm off to the midwife at 3:30 and I am going to walk there!! Looks a lovely sunny day here so making the most of it! :)

:rofl::rofl: OMG I'd die!!!!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I ache! My back is sore and its making my feet hurt? like ache! 

My work told me to send my MATB1 to DWP as i don't get SMP so I do that, then the idiot phones and said they need it to send me my SMP1. so now I am a week away from when I am meant to start getting maternity allowance and I am no where close! DWP have said I have 3 months from the original claim I have put it in, and it will be back dated. But I have been off work since 22 weeks with no money because of them :grr:


----------



## sue_88

Urgh that's annoying pink!!


----------



## alicecooper

I cleaned the bathroom this morning. That was bloody exhausting!

caro - hope your baby swivels around for you soon x

sue - at least your body is warming up for labour with those contractions x


----------



## caro103

:haha: june I totally read it as 10 DD's and 4 DS's initially too! good job you've got their ages in your sig (though guessing now a little out of date!) or i'd have been puzzling over that for ages :rofl:

:hugs: pink, how annoying! so hope they sort it out soon for you!

sue, thing is I've spent a lot of time either upright or on all fours recently anyway :/, I reckon i'm just more comfy the wrong way round for my babies :haha:. DS was born back to back so i'm not too worried, it'd be nice to have a slightly easier birth but not the end of the world if s/he stays this way and on the plus side might slow labour enough to get the pool filled :D:D


----------



## Pink Flowers

I read it as lots of children too :rofl:


----------



## NennaKay

I can hardly keep up with this thread! But you ladies are so entertaining to "talk" to! 

*Breadsticks *: I'm from Indiana too! Close to JJsMom actually. I'm thankful the humidity hasn't been too horrifical yet, but the last couple days have been hinting at some really stuffy, warm days! :dohh:

*JJsMom*: Coltyn is such a handsome little man! I love the name... Glad you made it home with him and I hope you're settling into a routine. :thumbup:

*ProudArmyWife*: I miss sleeping on my tummy too. Last night I got out my Boppy pillow and stuck my stomach in the hole so could lay on my tummy for a bit at bedtime... My OH thought I was nuts! :haha: I'm kinda hoping to have my baby :yellow: on the full moon. I'll be 38w6d then and June 23 is our 4th dating anniversary, so it's already a special day! :blush:

*JuneMomma*: I hope your little Emma decides to make her appearance before your OH leaves for his internship! I hate it when doctors say you'll go early or late, because they are wrong so often! :grrr:

*LibbysMum*: Sorry about your ball! Stupid heaters! :wacko:

*PinkFlowers*: Wish you had better options as far as jump starting labor! :dohh:

*As for me*: I have my 38 week appointment tomorrow at 10:15. The original appointment was for 10:30, but they want me to come in 15 minutes early for another ultrasound. They sent me to ultrasound on my June 6th appointment because I had been measuring spot on, but was a little bit behind on the 36 week appointment. The ultrasound tech said baby was a little small and had a lower percentile size head, but it was hard to measure since baby is head down and tucked into my pelvis. At last week's appointment, there was not a follow-up ultrasound. 

On June 6th I was not effaced and was 1cm dilated. (36w3d) Baby was measuring about 6lb 5oz.

On June 12th I was 50% effaced and 2cm dilated. (37w2d)

I'm hoping for more effacement and dilation tomorrow so wish me luck! (38w2d) :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh so exhausted. Between peeing all night having to change positions because my hips are so sore and being woken up by several contractions I am just plain beat. 38 weeks today and hoping something happens this week. Not super hopeful though. I was thinking how neat it would be if LO came on the 26th then my girls birthdays would be 3/26 and 6/26. At this point though I just want her to come! Keep hoping these contractions develop more but every time they fizzle out :( baby girl is just teasing me I suppose.


----------



## JessinChi

How's everyone doing? Have been off this board for awhile, but we are getting close! 38 week checkup this morning, hoping for good news. Was 1cm last week, but have been upping the "speeding up" techniques. Used a birth ball at the gym yesterday and when I got home hubby asked me if I had dropped... Feel feet in my belly button area now rather than up in my ribs! We are almost there!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

junemomma09 said:


> OFFICIALLY FULL TERM!!!!! So excited!!!! 37 weeks!!! Now Emma come baby girl! You can definitely make your appearance <3


Congrats on full term!!


----------



## alicecooper

DS2 is driving me bloody insane the past few days. What's the goddamned need for him to be so pigging grumpy all the time?! 

*nuts wall*

seriously heavily pregnant woman does not NEED a child going through the terrible threes!

UGH


----------



## Pink Flowers

Alice I have one going through them as well. He kicked me yesterday and shouted your my mummy stop trying to take me... because I said it was time to leave soft play


----------



## Breadsticks

Anyone else feeling super emotional/hormonal? I was lucky enough to not feel so out of control throughout the pregnancy but the past several days have been the opposite! Every day I want to cry for no damn reason lol. It is really annoying!


----------



## junemomma09

Yes me! I have a history of post partum depression and history of ante partum depression with my last pregnancy :( so I wasn't surprised when I developed ante partum depression with this pregnancy. It's rough! Though my situation might be a little different than yours, not sure what or how extreme your symptoms are. Hopefully yours is just some baby blues or something.


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone lost their mucous plug yet? Lost mine this morning, but I'm reading a lot of differing information about when labor starts after losing it?


----------



## sue_88

:happydance: exciting Abagail!!! Maybe you're little girl will be the first :haha:

My plug still intact! I'm now inserting EPO so hoping to see something soon!

Went to see my midwife today, they were running 10mins EARLY and so I arrived after walking all hot & sweaty and was seen almost immediately. I was looking forward to a little relax :haha:

Baby still not engaged!! So midwife warned me that if my waters are going to break they are going to go with a crash!!! Eeekkk. I'm putting my shower curtain under my sheets tonight, just in case! :rofl: they are getting very excited now with them being community they don't do many births and I'm the only HB booked in. They're all fighting to attend :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

sounds like a good MW appointment sue. Oliver was engaged and then popped out just before labour then after waters were broken he came down very quickly! 

I never lost my plug last time, i think it went when they broke my waters. I am actually wanting to loose it this time :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

Thanks, June! It's not too bad, more of a nuisance at the moment for days when I'm home from work alone. Since it has literally just picked up since Friday I'm keeping an eye on it just in case :)

Abigail, I lost most of mine Sunday morning but there is still more coming daily. I was so excited when it happened but after reading it seems like it is a good sign but nothing to signal labor is around the corner.


----------



## caro103

not sure I ever really noticed loosing my plug last time, this time just lots more mucus, tmi but how do you know if its actually plug?

xx


----------



## oneandtwo

yes, ive been very emotional lately. today, in the shower my shampoo was missing, but my husbands that he left was there so i just used that, aftr lathering i could smell him and just stood there crying for like a half hour with his soap in my hair...ugh. 

my labor keeps stopping and starting, been reading up i think shes not positioned correctly and its stalling my labor. lost part of my plug and there was blood mixed in, that was yesterday but haven't mucg change other than that.

these little girls are SO stubborn!!


----------



## abagailb14

caro103 said:


> not sure I ever really noticed loosing my plug last time, this time just lots more mucus, tmi but how do you know if its actually plug?
> 
> xx

It's pretty nasty but mine looked like a big bloody glob of thick mucus, not like any normal pregnancy discharge. Gross I know! :wacko:


----------



## counting

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone lost their mucous plug yet? Lost mine this morning, but I'm reading a lot of differing information about when labor starts after losing it?

Lost mine at 34+6 with bloody show. Nothing happened, and L&D told me it isn't an indication of when labor will start. Sometimes it can mean things will kick off in the next 24 hours, but often it will still be 3 weeks or more.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I didn't lose my plug last time - my water did break on it's own though. Got up one morning, halfway to the bathroom and WHOOSH! Just wouldn't stop so I got in the shower to wait it out. Contractions started, I got out of the shower and I was still getting occasional whooshes. Kinda thought it was never going to end. All this was 10 days post due date though. 

Had my 37 week appointment this morning. It was the first where I actually needed to tell them I was declining pelvic exams so I was kind of nervous. Nurse just wrote it in my notes and then the doc who came in was all "no pelvic exam - sounds good." lol he agreed that unless there's a good reason for them, they're unnecessary. Yaay! and I was so nervous about it. 

They did hook me up for a non stress test after my appointment though because I mentioned the baby wasn't as active as normal yesterday. Doc says if you mention 'reduced movement' it's kind of like shouting fire in a theater and incredibly important to check it out. Turned out great, only problem was they had me in a recliner on my back and I was getting super dizzy, the room was warm AND the nurse wanted me to push down on the sensor with my hand.... and we all know how well my hands work. My hand was killing me and I was starting to see spots by the end so I had to ring the little bell and ask if they had enough of a trace yet. :( Can't wait to feel normal again!


----------



## alicecooper

No plug lost here. TBH I've never noticed any plug loss during any of my pregnancies.

Get this for ridiculous. We've just been supermarket shopping. It took ages cos the kids were being buggers and I was half crippled going around the shop.
spent over £80 on food.
Got home and it's 6.50pm, I need to sit down because I'm in pain, so DH is putting away the shopping, and it's gonna take ages to put away, and the kids go to bed soon...

so we've ordered takeaway.

That's so stupid. Buying all that food and then ordering a takeaway! If only I could cook whilst he puts stuff away but I'm aching so much :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

haha *Alice* - we've on more than one occasion stopped for a takeout on the way home from the grocery store. No shame in that! *laughs*


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I never lost my plug with dd either. And they broke my water at the hospital when I was 6cm. Don't really expect to lose plug this time either but I guess you never know. 

Been cleaning and doing laundry all morning having some contractions on and off but that's all. I mostly just feel exhausted but have this urge to clean my house so it's not a distaste whe. Baby finally does decide to arrive.


----------



## Pink Flowers

oh no Alice that sounds like a shopping trip in our house! I am now getting it delivered, I use www.mysupermarket.co.uk and put in what I want and it compares each shop and shows you the cheapest. we saved £10 on what we had been spending the last few weeks. 

I haven't drunk enough today my tummy keeps going hard, but I can't feel it, its only because I poked it I noticed. It has stopped now I have drunk a lot of water. 

MW did me a new MATB1 so I need to get that sent off tomorrow and then hopefully they will get it sorted! OH has told me to send it recorded so i know they have got it.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh glamorous pregnancy.... just tried to get up off the sofa - coughed and puked in my mouth. Delightful. :wacko:


----------



## junemomma09

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone lost their mucous plug yet? Lost mine this morning, but I'm reading a lot of differing information about when labor starts after losing it?

I lost my plug last week...though nothing has happened. Dr confirmed there was literally no mucus left...she could feel the amniotic sac and Emma's head :) my contractions start and stall too :( not sure why. Oh well. Our girls will be here soon enough. We've waited months what's another few weeks, right?


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh no!!


----------



## JessinChi

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone lost their mucous plug yet? Lost mine this morning, but I'm reading a lot of differing information about when labor starts after losing it?

I have lost chunks of mine since 32 weeks- never with any blood though. My ob says that it's not a reliable indicator at all as it can keep regenerating. But it does mean that things are moving along! 

Had a crazy dr. appointment today- had lost 3 pounds and fundal height had gone from 36 cm to 32! They immediately ordered a non stress test and ultrasound to check for growth/fluid. They were both perfect with baby measuring in at a whopping 8.5 lbs! They said it can be a pound off either way- here's to hoping it wasn't a pound under the real weight! Goes to show you that measurements can be way off.

Still just cm dilated and baby is still pretty high up- seems to be going up and down a bit which I thought didnt happen until second+ pregnancies!


----------



## caro103

BeccaMichelle said:


> Oh glamorous pregnancy.... just tried to get up off the sofa - coughed and puked in my mouth. Delightful. :wacko:

eww, this happened to me yesterday too...so gross!!



JessinChi said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone lost their mucous plug yet? Lost mine this morning, but I'm reading a lot of differing information about when labor starts after losing it?
> 
> I have lost chunks of mine since 32 weeks- never with any blood though. My ob says that it's not a reliable indicator at all as it can keep regenerating. But it does mean that things are moving along!
> 
> Had a crazy dr. appointment today- had lost 3 pounds and fundal height had gone from 36 cm to 32! They immediately ordered a non stress test and ultrasound to check for growth/fluid. They were both perfect with baby measuring in at a whopping 8.5 lbs! They said it can be a pound off either way- here's to hoping it wasn't a pound under the real weight! Goes to show you that measurements can be way off.
> 
> Still just cm dilated and baby is still pretty high up- seems to be going up and down a bit which I thought didnt happen until second+ pregnancies!Click to expand...

Glad everything is fine! i'd not worry about baby's size, there's some thought bigger babies are actually easier to give birth too!!


----------



## caro103

thanks for explaining the plug for me girls, it is gross but you don't know until you ask :haha:, don't think I saw it at all with alex until after my 3rd sweep when I had more of a bloody show, then nothing until my waters were broken at 7cm :D, would quite like to experience them going naturally this time though and going into labour without any sweeps or anything would be nice too...but we will see :)


----------



## sue_88

I'd love my waters to go but after MW telling me they'd go with a splash because of Millie's head being so free, I think im a bit more nervous :haha:

I'd be so embarrassed if I was out walking...which I often am!

I also cough and puke into my mouth a lot, how gross is that!! :sick:


----------



## caro103

really pregnancy is kinda gross :rofl:, all the things that happen that are 'normal' yet if they happened and you weren't pregnant would be sooo not normal is yucky :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Yeah it's so nasty :haha: but yet normal. It is true I'm guessing though about loosing all sense of dignity.

I just threw up again from heartburn but this time had to hang over the sink as I was also close to sh**ing my pants! BMs are still mega loose :sick:

My 'intuition' is telling me it won't be long before Millie arrives but then that's probably very wishful thinking. I will admit, I've had enough.

She's got hiccups again! :D


----------



## caro103

aww my lo gets hiccups all the time now too! love it :D. 

I've got hard lumps either side of my bump now and all squichy in the middle :/...god knows what position its got itself into now :dohh:

Sue, yep all sense of dignity is about to leave you :haha:, I completely stripped in front of midwife, my mum and DH without a single care last time :blush:, then the stitching up after I really didn't care but now I kinda cringe at the thought...legs resting on chairs either side of midwife, midwife with a head torch on head....aw god hope I don't tear again :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

I hope your intuition is right, Sue! :D


----------



## kaths101

These last few pages have made me laugh, I'm in bed with really bad pains under my bump! I'm getting scared but hoping its because I ate too much today, I was a real pig! 

I don't know when I lost my waters with jack last time so I'm looking forward to that one! Sue.. A big splash sounds dramatic, I would be so embarrassed if that happens in public... Be careful when you're skipping down the road! :winkwink:

I also remember all dignity leaves, you really don't care though at the time. I remember puking the minute i got in the ward, missed the bowl completely..and being stitched up, ankles up in air with a man examining me and then the most beautiful blonde thin woman coming in to stitch me up blood and bits still everywhere. OH took a picture of that :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

I ache too! I think I need to do a poop but been to restroom so many times and nothing happens~ grrr~
As for mucus plug...I have no recollection of mine coming out with Libby. I guess it did but when and where?? 
All I have had since about 30 weeks is a lot of discharge but I wouldn't call that a plug.
Had our playgroup term break up party today...Next time I see the ladies and kids I will probably have little Ethan with me. So surreal. Been invited to two different parties this weekend at the same time! knowing my luck it will be when LABOR starts and I wont be able to get to either event! LOL 
Alice...been cleaning lounge room and kitchen today...feeling tired from that I even pulled out the vacuume in vain hope it would kick off some contractions. Nothing yet! I am keen to get to the bathroom as it looks as though a batchelor lives here it hasn't had a good scrub in a while.


----------



## sue_88

Wow I slept so hard last night!!

I only got up once to pee at 4am other than that I went straight through from 11-7!! I feel so well rested, currently still lying in bed relaxing :haha:

Millie you're allowed to arrive today if you wish as I will have some energy :haha: (she was not allowed yesterday as I only had 4/5 hrs sleep!)


----------



## kaths101

I felt the same sue, the night before last, I had an amazing deep sleep. I had so much energy yesterday.

Come on Millie, I can't believe we've only got a few weeks to go! :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

sounds like you had a good sleep sue! 

Hope everyone is well? 

I have been up all night with bad tummy, sickness and BH blegh! I ate a mcflurry and a milk shake not long before bed so I am pretty sure its that upsetting my tummy as my body isn't really a milk fan anyway :blush:


----------



## sue_88

It's so nice to sleep well. Now I just need someone to bring me my brekkie because I'm so comfy still :haha:

Ooo pink you caved on the MDs!!!! I had vanilla milk the other, boy it was yummy!!! I adore milk, drink pints daily haha.

I hope you feel better though soon!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I had banana :blush: and one of the new flake mcflurries, they are yum! worth the tummy ache :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

Aww I really fancied a mcds milkshake yesterday, but we went to brewers fayre instead, I had smothered chicken, cheese, bacon and BBQ sauce with chips, onion rings and coleslaw followed by banoffee waffle :haha: no wonder I had stomach ache last night! Baby was probably fidgeting trying to find a bit of room!
I certainly haven't lost my appetite with this baby! :blush:

I've had a few tough days with jack, he is all of a sudden objecting to getting dressed and undressed so every morning and evening I have a raging wriggling nearly 2 yr old. It's so tiring and really hard to handle with a big bump and arms and legs flailing everywhere, i have to make sure he doesnt kick bump ..he actually made me cry the other day because it took abut half an hour to get him dressed, he was hysterical, refused to kiss me goodbye and I was late for work. I got in the car and cried my eyes out :cry:.. Hormones I reckon, I can usually stay so calm in situations like that!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh no Kath, sounds like Oliver was the other day, he was screaming that I wasn't his mummy and not to take him :shock: 

He has kicked my bump a good few times, but I end up crying when we get in the car or back home.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So jealous of your good sleep sue! I think if it wasn't for my hips hurting I would be able to sleep like a rock but my hips ache to the point where they have that numb tingly feeling and I have to constantly switch sides. Ugh only 13 days left till due date! Please come out before then baby girl!


----------



## sue_88

Awww Hun :( I wonder why he's behaving like that. Sorry it's so tough, I think I'd cry too. I remember how difficult it used to be trying to dress my 2.5yr old Goddaughter.....and she thinks the sun shines out my arse yet still played up massively.

Maybe he's getting more aware of baby? :hugs: :hugs:

You're meal sounds lush!!!!


----------



## alicecooper

Libbysmum - you think we're nesting? lol

sue - I'm SOOOO jealous of your good sleep. I ache all through the night anyway, but last night was horrific because DH snored at least 15 times and I had to keep smacking him and telling him to shut up.
So knackered. Think I'm gonna head back to bed for a nap. He can get up and look after DS2 for a bit. I'm just shattered!


----------



## sue_88

Urgh I used to hate Andys snoring, we'd sleep apart most nights because of it.

I'd be knackered for him snoring, he'd be knackered because I kept slapping. No good for me handling knives in my bakery or him flying helicopters so it was easier for us to be seperate on week nights.

Sooooo glad I don't share my bed anymore :haha: at least until the little person arrives!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I wish I didn't have to share my bed with OH, he snores something bad, worse if he gets a blocked nose and then gets the hump with me hitting him :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Oh no Kath, sounds like Oliver was the other day, he was screaming that I wasn't his mummy and not to take him :shock:
> 
> He has kicked my bump a good few times, but I end up crying when we get in the car or back home.

Oh Blimey, luckily jack can't talk much at the moment but I'm dreading those moments. How awful! 
i think because he can't express himself it is frustrating sue, or he is just being awkward .. One or the other, he thinks it's funny but then gets in such a strop there is no going back and takes about half an hour for him to calm down. I've bought some pull up nappies so that is a bit easier as to get him to lay still on the floor while I get down there and hold him is just impossible!


----------



## caro103

:hugs: kath, I can def understand, my DS is quite similar atm :dohh:. I am wondering if he is sensing more and more that life is about to change very drastically!


----------



## sue_88

It does seem to be a bit of a common theme amongst the soon to be Big Bros from some of your posts ladies. I wonder if they're trying to grab some last minute mummy attention by being a bit naughty before life changes!

Hopefully the little monkeys will be calmer soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Bellum

First girl for the thread! Eleanor Faith was born at 04.09 today (BST), 17 days early at 5lb 10oz. Full details to follow.


----------



## sue_88

Miss a baby girl!!!!! Wow thats a surprise.

Huge congratulations & beautiful name!!

Looking forward to hearing some details, she's smaller than Millie will be :haha: my chubbs is weighing over 7lb. Bet she's so tiny & cute.

Hope you're well! Xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats on the little girl miss bellum x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sue they said oliver was 9lb... he was 7lb12oz at birth 13 days over due :haha:


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> It does seem to be a bit of a common theme amongst the soon to be Big Bros from some of your posts ladies. I wonder if they're trying to grab some last minute mummy attention by being a bit naughty before life changes!
> 
> Hopefully the little monkeys will be calmer soon!! :hugs:

Yes I expect so and also they know full well that mummy isn't as capable as she used to be and play up, he knows I can't chase him as it takes me about 10 minutes to get up off the floor :dohh:

Miss bellum and anon ... Huge congratulations. That is great news, I hope all is well with you all :cloud9:


----------



## myra

Miss Bellum said:


> First girl for the thread! Eleanor Faith was born at 04.09 today (BST), 17 days early at 5lb 10oz. Full details to follow.

Congratulations!!! Hope you are all doing well! Looking forward to seeing pictures of Eleanor :)


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats miss and what a beautiful name!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Miss!!! Love the name!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats miss bellum!!! Lovely name <3

I have my 37 week appointment this morning :) hoping for more of a cervical change. Been contracting still but they need to get closer together and more regular. Last week I was 3 cm and 50% effaced. We will see!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Congratulations *Miss*!! ( That makes me really nervous because I'm 16 days out as of today. LOL) Can't wait to hear about it!

Finally bought the co-sleeper today: https://cf2.rightstart.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/370x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/9/19325-2.jpg 

should arrive in a few days.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats miss bellum on the first girl of the thread! 

June good luck at your appt. hope you have made some more progress. I was very disappointed that I hadn't so hopefully your contractions are taking you in the right direction


----------



## junemomma09

ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats miss bellum on the first girl of the thread!
> 
> June good luck at your appt. hope you have made some more progress. I was very disappointed that I hadn't so hopefully your contractions are taking you in the right direction

Thanks Hun! I'm hopeful but we'll see...


----------



## sue_88

Urgh ladies I've finally had it. 

Just been for my daily walk....had to nip to PO and then to home bargains for my labour snacks and now I'm dead! 

I'm sat on the sofa in my knickers and a tank top sweaty like a heafty beast (I'm sat on a towel :haha: )

I've got back pains & my bump aches, I'm attempting to pick up the courage to start bouncing to see if I can bring anything on!

Also, UK ladies......6 pack of Lucozade Isotonics (non-fizzy!!) are £3 in my home bargains!


----------



## JessinChi

Congrats!!!!! Love the name!


----------



## sue_88

Love the co-sleeper Becca!!

Good luck June for you apt! X


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL *Sue* - warning: you're going to be exhausted enough AFTER she gets here. Take it easy on yourself! Lay on the sofa and watch some telly! :D

I've got my hematologist appt in .. crap!! have to leave now!! then swimming at a friend's after... eee running out the door now. :)


----------



## sue_88

First wash & drying in the beautiful sun!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/E848FF18-73E7-4B59-8690-3CB351F7AC8B-398-0000012946B8B56C_zpsd02eb9e1.jpg


----------



## Pink Flowers

OOoo pretty nappies! 

That's a bargain on the drinks, I don't think we have home bargains down here will have to have a look. 

Babies head is currently on my left hip, he did go engaged, popped back out and now on my hip, I am not sure what hurts more! 

Sharp jabby pains in lady bits are normal aren't they? I cant remember :blush:


----------



## sue_88

Yeah I get shooty pains straight up my hoo-hah.

Pram has gone into the boot of my car.

Got my labour station ready!!! (will be where the MWs set up G&A & resus equipment)
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/F5D041BB-2DA6-46A8-91CE-1CFEE39ED229-398-00000133CA5A44EB_zps41316c39.jpg


----------



## alicecooper

congratulations miss bellum! wonderful news :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

exciting stuff Sue! you are all set to go now. 

How many pre washes are you giving the nappies?


----------



## sue_88

Just this one I think.

I did a cold pre-wash (90min) no detergent, then full warm wash with detergent (150 mins), then fast rinse & spin no detergent.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I used to only do the one, just remember for the first few washes they wont be at their best... more washes make them more absorbent x


----------



## alicecooper

cute nappies sue :)


----------



## kaths101

Wow sue you're so organised! Love the yellow bin :haha:
I've got lucozade and water too, the g&a made me so thirsty last time! I've also got brunch bars! 

Where did you get your co sleeper from becca? I really want to get one. Was it toys r us? Hope your appointment went well.

Well jack and I set up his paddling pool today, he jumped straight in in his clothes and then threw all the water out with his bucket, soaking me in the process so he's had a bath and were back inside now :dohh:
It's so hot outside, not sunny just muggy...I was proper sweating filling up the pool!


----------



## sue_88

I LOVE brunch bars, Millie you better hurry or I'll eat them all :haha:

Omg Kath what a monkey!!! Can't believe he just jumped straight in. Hope you're all dry now, little monster! It's roasting here, I'm still in knickers & tank top lol.

I'm soooooooo excited for my dinner. I'm having chicken Kiev, new potatoes & sugar snap peas! No idea why I'm excited but I am :haha: then some fresh strawberries & cream for pud nommm!!


----------



## sue_88

I told you the yellow bin was ugly Kath :rofl:


----------



## junemomma09

My appointment wasn't what I expected. I was sent to L&D due to Emma's heart rate kept dropping down to the 110's. Dr. said she noticed its even lower than where it normally is. So I'm waiting to be put on the monitor and I have to have prolonged monitoring. I'm hoping she's ok!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh my June hope all is well with little Emma. Keep us updated!


----------



## sue_88

Thinking of you & little Emma june X


----------



## alicecooper

hope emma is ok hun x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hope everything is okay June!

Kaths - was having trouble finding one I liked, they're over priced on arms reach.com. they charge crazy for shipping. amazondudnt have any nice ones in stock and neither did babies r us. I was beginning to think I wouldn't find one. then I stumbled across rightstart.com they had them at good prices, free shipping and nano taxes. if you sign up to their news letter you also get a code for $10 off. 

man typing on my phone without swype is hard! I'm sitting in the car Wwaiting to collect Jessie from preschool. ill comment on everybody else'sstuff when we're home again.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope all is ok with Emma June x


----------



## oneandtwo

hope all is okay, June!! 

we're fairly certain baby is posterior, I've got a midwife coming tonight to help determine positioning and see what she can do to help with the labor process. Hopefully we'll get some news about whats up with these random labor signs that are doing what seems like nothing!! my inner thighs are.soooo sore i can barely walk right now.

got one of my sisters here but the other left, apparently helping me birth.is a waste of PTO so she wanted to go home.

has a.yone else.experience audible popping coming.from their uterus? its very odd and seems to ne caused by her movements, ive never experienced it withthe others. its really REALLY odd. and my pelvic bone keeps popping, it kinda hurts!


----------



## junemomma09

Was monitored for 3 hours...to find out I'm in early labor. I'm contracting every 5 min. Emma's heart rate is ok! Even though her rate is dropping, she has excellent accelerations and recovery. Dr says she's not concerned and baby looks happy. I'm so relieved! Anyway, DH and I are at the mall walking and dr thinks I'll be back at hospital this evening.


----------



## oneandtwo

good luck june!!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats Miss Bellum and good luck june!! Looks like the girls are starting to arrive! :happydance:


----------



## abagailb14

38+3 wk bump pic, hope it's my last!!
 



Attached Files:







38 wks.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kaths101

Good luck June, the end is near! :happydance:


----------



## Breadsticks

Miss Bellum and Anon, congratulations on baby Eleanor! Can't wait to see pictures :) 

June, so happy Emma is OK! I hope labor picks up for you soon :) Get some rest, sounds like you might need it tonight ;)

Sue, your organization is amazing! I hope Millie decides to come soon, seems like you are all ready to go!

Abagail, beautiful pic and bump! Fingers crossed it is your last :)

That's all I can remember lol, there were so many pages since I last looked! I had work today, all day meeting so it was relaxing and they ordered pizza for us. Delicious!

I was up all night with contractions again. It happens every night now! But nothing progresses...I will say that they are getting more painful as I get further along so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

After my meeting I came home and just HAD to clean. I swept, mopped, cleaned the kitchen/dishes, picked up the livingroom, vacuumed, and have the last load of laundry in the washer. I can barely move now :haha: 

I have tomorrow off work, my 37 week appt is tomorrow afternoon :) And my last birthing class is tomorrow evening.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Awesome news June! Good luck! Hope she comes soon :) 

Wish my LO would decide to grace us with her presence.

Oneandtwo I've never had the popping it doesn't sound very nice though


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So my platelets were back below 100 at 95... bah. The hematologist wasn't keen to put me on steroids but the OB is super keen to get my platelets up over 100. I explained that I was totally on board with dealing with labour naturally but what scared me was having to have general anesthesia IF I needed a c-section. So what we decided on was a course of oral steroids. I'm to take them Sunday and Monday then have a CBC done on Tuesday to see how fast my body reacts to them. Then I can stop taking them until a few days before my due date OR if I feel labour is coming on in the next few days..

basically I could take them from now on but he says I'm going to HATE them. I'm going to feel sick, get hot flashes, put on weight.... his words were actually.. "you are going to put on a lot of weight and you will hate me, and it will be harder to lose afterwards." errr say what?!??! Do not like. So I'm playing it by ear and drinking lots of spinach shakes. Made stuffed shells tonight and filled them with spinach too. MUST remember to take all my vitamins from now on out. 

My friends at the pool today were all freaked that I wasn't ready for baby... One of them is 34 weeks and was gobsmacked that I hadn't even washed the baby's clothes yet. lol I thought I was going to send her into early labour!! 

So it's official. This little one is NOT allowed to come early. My friend who's watching Jessie for us when I go into labour is leaving for vacation for a week on Saturday and my mom is going to Kentucky to visit family for the exact same week. Since my support network is going to be away, no baby allowed! That said... I'm all achey in the back and the bump this evening and all I've been doing today is floating in the pool!!!! :dohh: stay put baby boy!!


----------



## Libbysmum

June my midwife says coffee gets the baby heartrate up...they actually give it to neonatal babies to help with their breathing. 
Congrats to Miss B! I love the name! Reminds me of Chipmunks but in a cute good way :) very sweet!
My DD kept me up with her nasal congestion...crying etc. Poor kid has a bad cold but wont wear socks or anything sensible! She has been quiet than usual playing with her jigsaw puzzles and watching tv so I been able to do 2 loads of laundry in between wiping her runny nose.
Becca...love the co-sleeper! Such a nice colour!
Sue...good to see the nappies drying in the sun...best thing for them. Unfortunately it is winter here so all mine have to go in the dryer or the house looks like a Chinese laundry!
Sometimes I feel so unprepared! I have no snacks or drinks or anything for my labor/delivery...:( 
DD bit into a soap that I had at the back of her clothes drawers to keep it smelling nice...yuck! I don't know what she thought it was! I hope it didn't burn her mouth! I gave her some milk straight away and have since hidden the soap in the linen closet.


----------



## tlh97990

Well ladies I'm currently in laborious and delivery...been having cramping for about. 5Hours now...I'm hoping its a false alarm i need until July 1st! I also called everyone in my family and noone answered or called back I'm kind of upset by it


----------



## Breadsticks

Proud, I'm with you! Come on, babies! :haha:

Becca, so sorry about your platelets! Praying they rise and little one stays put :) Like you, I am OK with the thought of no epidural but not for a C-section!

Libbys, your daughter is such a character lol, I wonder what she thought the soap was also! Hope her cold goes away soon so you can get some sleep :) 

Tlh, thinking of you! Keep us updated...hang on baby, just another week and a half! :) Sorry about family not responding, I would be upset too! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

They said I have a Uri which is most likely causing the contractions and I'm a fingertips dilated so they're sending me home with an antibiotic


----------



## Breadsticks

Sorry about the UTI but glad it isn't labor! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## oneandtwo

baby isnt posterior, per se but is lopsided shes got her head in a hip bone, thats probably what is causing the labor to start and stop. she gave me exercises to help move her. did them while she was here and she moved a bit so we're gonna do them tonight, gave me a,list of things to do to help prepare my body...she even offered to deliver me at home!! she said we can play the wholething by ear and if i wanted to stay home we'll have everything prepared or she'll accompany us to the hospital and act as doula!! im.so stoked she has 40yrs as a midwife. it put sooo much at ease to meet her. she said she felt like we were meant to meet. she's just so sweet! 

tlh, sorry about the uti. im sure they told you but drink mounds of water to flush it all out! i got uti's a lot years ago, got so irritating but to t ppint i cpuld rid myself of them.without antibiotics.


----------



## tlh97990

yeah i have a history of UTI's and actually had surgery on my bladder when i was 18 to make sure it wasn't cancer..i had spots removed from my bladder and never had a UTI again til i was pregnant with my first daughter i had one..This is the third one i've had this pregnancy!! i'm hoping the antibiotic kicks in quick to make these contractions stop..i dont know how i'm going to work tomorrow if im still contracting..i cant even sleep right now!


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow, congrats on Eleanor Miss B!!! I adore the name <3 
You were only a day ahead of me - so crazy! I don't feel like this little baby is going to show up anytime soon.

I can't believe all these little Sun Beams showing up in June, cuties :D

I was so sick all week :( I had hideous coughing fits that tore my ribs on the sides to bits. It is so painful and they are tender to the touch, so lying down, laughing, sneezing, getting up and down...anything is just brutal. Brought me to tears! I was desperate for something to ease the coughing so that my ribs could get a break (plus I've got peanut kicking and stretching them out) but the doc said that is no safe cough suppressant. Just take Tylenol for the pain :nope: 

Hopefully getting better soon, anyway. 
My baby is back to back, so I should be doing some hands and knees action. I haven't had any nesting instinct yet either! I have increased discharge, but no loss of plug I'm sure. Just reg BH's. 

DH is being a dear and reading a birth partner book - I've been wanting him to get a bit prepared and informed, so yay!

Have a nice night ladies and babies!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Floating your doc said no to robitussin? It's a category b drug and most doctors consider it safe. I had two colds back to back a couple weeks ago and would not have made it through without it. 

Hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Vankiwi

My doc and pharmacist said no to Robitussin when I was sick in second tri.


----------



## Libbysmum

Doctors here don't give much for colds...other than panadol and old remedies like vapor rub and honey and lemon drinks. The most my friend was told to take was butter menthol lozenges.
As for UTI...apparently pro biotics are also good...lots of yogurt and cranberry juice!


----------



## alicecooper

My DD and DS2 have what I suspect to be a chest infection. They're so poorly, poor mites. I'm taking them to the docs this morning. 
DS2 was in our bed at 5am this morning, totally burning up with temperature.

I feel awful for them, but at the same time I'm rather selfishly crying inside thinking I'm gonna catch this, and then I'm gonna go into labour, and I'm not gonna be able to cope :(


----------



## Anon Male

Thanks everyone for your congratulations on baby Eleanor!

Miss Bellum is still in the hospital - we decided it was for the best to take advantage of the army of NHS staff until she was steadier on her feet and confident about breastfeeding, changing and dressing baby, as once she leaves, apart from the odd health visit and support from friends and family, we'll mostly be on our own.

I've been trying to get chores done in preparation for their return home, but my brain is reduced to mush right now so it's going rather slowly. :blush:

I imagine she will want to give a full update and decide what pictures she wants to publish once she's back home, so I won't steal her thunder by posting any more details yet - save to say that with baby being 17 days early, to say we were woefully unprepared is probably the understatement of the year! :D

Best of luck to you June and tlh - hoping all goes well. Hope you get well soon floating!


----------



## Libbysmum

Alice I totally get that...DD is stuffy and lethargic and I am having a hormonal melt down because she needs to sleep and is so congested it's like snot city here. I been dosing her up on panadol to try help her out but it's just made her bottom rashy and sore...packed on the nappy cream and hope it sorts itself out. I took a honey and lemon drink just to try and stay healthy cause I felt like all her germs were going to cling to me. DH was being really unsympathetic. I said for him to carry her to the cot and just let her cry for a few minutes so she can get the message that it is bed time cause other wise she pushes sleep with all kinds of distraction techniques. Then when I went to get her to comfort her he said he felt like the bad guy and he wanted to be the hero and go get her...well umm thanks for telling me I really wouldnt have bothered straining myself to get her if he truely wanted to be hero but seriously I doubt he would have settled her down to sleep probably more likely to stir her up and be all silly again. I said he could get up in the middle of the night if she wakes...be the hero then...he didn't seem to want to agree to that though LOL


----------



## caro103

huge congratulations miss bellum and anon! hope your all home soon :D

Glad all is ok june, good luck!

tlh hope labour stops for you soon hun! just a few more days baby ;)

floating, hope you feel better soon.

Alice, hope you don't catch the kids bugs, my DS has a nasty cold too and I too really hope I avoid it but prob won't!

We've finally got a landscape gardener in to sort our garden out...looks like he's still gonna be here as this baby arrives so might have to send him on his way one afternoon as and when labour happens :haha:, can't imagine having him in the garden whilst trying to give birth :rofl:

Sue, wow you make me feel sooo unorganised :haha:, I've an empty bottle that can be refilled :rofl: and just bought some dextrose tablets, i'm not a fan of lucozade and found they just make me wanna puke in my last labour! must buy some snacks though...got nothing yet :dohh:


----------



## junemomma09

Well this early labor thing is long and exhausting. No dilation change. Still 3 cm but now 70% effaced. Cervix is now anterior as opposed to posterior though. Nurse said these are all good signs as my body is changing for birth. I'm home now just trying to rest.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NennaKay

Tired. No change from last week. Still 1.5 cm and 50% effaced. Doctor says she'll strip my membranes for me next week if I want, but, of course, that's no guarantee. Been getting some extra BH this morning. Usually I get 3-5 a day and I've had 5-7 already in the 2 hours I've been awake. Maybe things are getting started? :wacko:

Baby is measuring at roughly 6 lb and 15 oz as of yesterday, so any day now would be fine!

Congratulations to Miss B and Anon on their new baby girl!


----------



## sue_88

Carol you may say I'm organised but guess what ONE thing I still have outstanding that I just remembered to buy.......

A HOSE PIPE!!!!!

Can't believe I forgot, just stomping my way to Argos to pick one up.....what an idiot, imagine of I'd gone in to labour last night/night before I'd of been screwed!

Where did you get your dextrose from? I've been looking for some but can't find any :shrug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

the chemist or a sport shop sue, ask them, they sell them for diabetics and sporty people x

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## sue_88

I'm also feeling weird today.

Really hot / sweaty, light headed and a bit spaced out :(

Could that mean anything?


----------



## Pink Flowers

it could indeed, my friend felt really ill and then went on to have her baby the next day x


----------



## sue_88

Omg didn't quite expect you to say that :wacko:
I do feel quite rotten though, my hands are shaking too :(


----------



## Pink Flowers

have you had extra water because of the heat? if not make sure you top up!! 

Plus some sugar might help if you have the shakes. Hope you feel a bit better soon :hugs: 

Have you got your hose yet or you going later to get one?


----------



## sue_88

No I've got it now, I started feeling weird in my car.

I'm back at home now, I've had a large glass of OJ and on my second.


----------



## sue_88

I had a nakd snack bar that I picked up for labour and my OJ and now I'm feeling much better. It's almost completely passed just have a little headache.

Phew, couldn't go into labour feeling like that! That was rough!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sounds like it could have been a blood sugar dip.. or you could just be like me. LOL I feel like that a little bit each day!! I think it's all the extra fluid rushing around my body and not enough blood getting to my head! Glad you're feeling better now though.


They're coming to collect the sofa today... but we haven't even been out to look for a replacement yet... oops. My luck we'll have a baby before we have a sofa and then all our company is going to be like... huh... where do we sit? lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

glad you are feeling better, does sound like your blood sugar dropped. 

x


----------



## Pink Flowers

BeccaMichelle said:


> Sounds like it could have been a blood sugar dip.. or you could just be like me. LOL I feel like that a little bit each day!! I think it's all the extra fluid rushing around my body and not enough blood getting to my head! Glad you're feeling better now though.
> 
> 
> They're coming to collect the sofa today... but we haven't even been out to look for a replacement yet... oops. My luck we'll have a baby before we have a sofa and then all our company is going to be like... huh... where do we sit? lol

Just get some plastic chairs and make them sit on them :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sue with dd I actually knew I was going to go into labor. I just felt very off that day and my tummy was super hard the entire day. I dropped dh off with friends and told him not to drink to much cause I just felt off and not even 6 hours later I was in labor! Hoping I have that same feeling this time it's nice to kinda have an idea that something is happening. 

June sorry its taking so long at least you are progressing some. Stay active, walk bounce on a ball etc. so those contractions don't disappear on you! 

Feeling very exhausted today. I swear no matter what I do I am just not getting any sleep. My hips and bump have been sore today :( honestly I just want like 2 straight hours of sleep and I would feel amazing. I get a max of 1 hour at a time and its really starting to wear on me. When I did manage to sleep a little last night I had a dream about needing a csection which is a huge fear of mine :dohh: 

Oh labor please be around the corner!


----------



## sue_88

I'm my own worst enemy. I'm now cleaning out Button (my bunny) but not just a normal clear out ..... Taken the cage apart, upstairs with the base for hot wash & scrub in the bath, fun vacuum around his area & will vacuum the lounge too.

Definitely think you ladies are right with the blood sugar, may need a few more of those NAKD bars, it was yummy. 50p each on offer in tesco! Yum


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Yup Pink. Hubby says we're just going to get bean bags now. hehe I sat in a beanbag once when I was pregnant last time... I'm not sure why but our antenatal class thought it would be funny to plop heavily pregnant women into beanbags for the class.. it was impossible to get out!!

ugh.. NEED to go shopping... I'm out of Tums and only have 3 zantec left.. gotta stay home and wait for sofa guys though. Since I'm too exhausted to clean for more than 5 minute bursts I'm trying to work on my birth plan.


EDIT: WHY in the world has bean bags LINKED to a website? Is this a new advertising thing done by the forum? Oh and now it's gone is it? bizarre...


----------



## Pink Flowers

I got stuck in a bean bag as well!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

blood beanbags! *shakes fists* *laughs* but honestly... I get stuck on the sofa these days too.... lol 

*Proud* - I hope you can get some decent sleep before the baby gets here... heaven knows none of us will be sleeping afterwards! My hands and the heartburn keep waking me up but thankfully my 3 year old actually slept through all night so that's a plus!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Is it bad that I'm yearning for the newborn interrupted sleep because I think that will actually be more rest than getting now :dohh:


----------



## sue_88

I've got a fair amount of pressure right in my butt :shock:
Haven't even been bouncing today!

Definitely feel like my body is getting ready for when little madam decides!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

pressure in your bum is baby right down Sue... does it feel like you need a poo?

Proud I hope you can get some rest x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ProudArmyWife said:


> Is it bad that I'm yearning for the newborn interrupted sleep because I think that will actually be more rest than getting now :dohh:

NO! I think I might have an entire blog post about just that subject from the first time! I was getting so frustrated with everyone telling me to sleep now because I wouldn't later and all I could think was "at least when I do sleep then it won't hurt etc!"


----------



## sue_88

Yeah a bit like that pink, and it gets more intense if I move a certain way. I don't know if she's engaged though :shrug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I would keep an eye on it, you will defo know if its labour but the feeling of needing a poo is normally the baby moving down. Sometimes pushing feels like you need a poo :haha:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Yeah a bit like that pink, and it gets more intense if I move a certain way. I don't know if she's engaged though :shrug:

I can't really say because my baby never engaged until after my contractions started and by that point it was all pain!! but a pain in butt does sound like an engaged baby. lol no pun intended. 

I stupidly just re-read my birth story from #1. What was I thinking?? oi. I'm sure I've shared it before... but here it is... https://meatballsmith.blogspot.com/2010/02/construction-complete.html

Really it didn't seem all that traumatic at the time.. but things sure look different through my husband's eyes. Guess I was so out of it I wasn't really aware of what was going on.


----------



## sue_88

Aww Rebecca (hehe) thanks for sharing. I've often been told that the whole 'birth' thing is much worse for those watching than us participating. 

Great story! But I do hope the little fella gives you an easier time in a short while!


----------



## alicecooper

sue - yeah when I was giving birth, especially with Jason, I felt a LOT of pressure in my bum (even though I had an epidural I could still feel it).


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Me too! As long as he can wait till 39 weeks and then the 35 minutes to the hospital he's welcome to pop out super quickly, like a greased pig! lol


----------



## kaths101

Sounds like you are getting ready for labour sue, I've got loads of pressure but mines at the front, cant remember it like this last time! Baby feels really low and like he's going to drop out :haha:
I've also had the faint feeling once a day usually in the morning, I think it's dehydration with me! 
Glad you got a hose, imagine running backwards and forwards with buckets of water lol. 

I'm going to go and read your birth story now becca, sounds traumatic but I do love reading birth stories makes me feel more prepared! 

Found out they've closed the maternity ward at the hospital I'm going to! So everyone is on a ward until they're in full labour then we will get taken to a room. No visitors allowed and no bags!! Wtf! It will be lovely when it's done, they're putting 6 more pools in, all en suites etc but I will miss it, doesn't open until September. Typical!


----------



## sue_88

I tried out my TENS machine today, my MW recommended I try it because she thought I might hate the sensation.

Tried it on my arms like she suggested and it was soooo weird, but I actually kind of enjoy the feeling!! Haha, I'm actually looking forward to using it when things kick off.

My back has got achey now, cervix pain & cramps! I think I'll be heading to bed soon 'just in case'. I'm also still very overly warm! *sweaty*

Got my Button keeping me company.....
https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/7C377E20-BD57-4061-8EAB-9101472CE9EF-540-00000177EE9746C4_zps3153a827.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

kaths101 said:


> Sounds like you are getting ready for labour sue, I've got loads of pressure but mines at the front, cant remember it like this last time! Baby feels really low and like he's going to drop out :haha:
> I've also had the faint feeling once a day usually in the morning, I think it's dehydration with me!
> Glad you got a hose, imagine running backwards and forwards with buckets of water lol.
> 
> I'm going to go and read your birth story now becca, sounds traumatic but I do love reading birth stories makes me feel more prepared!
> 
> Found out they've closed the maternity ward at the hospital I'm going to! So everyone is on a ward until they're in full labour then we will get taken to a room. No visitors allowed and no bags!! Wtf! It will be lovely when it's done, they're putting 6 more pools in, all en suites etc but I will miss it, doesn't open until September. Typical!

OMG?! WHAT? no visitors and no bags??? Plus you have to be mixed in with proper 'sick' people?? That does NOT sound cool.


----------



## alicecooper

awww sue that's so cute


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Trying to find a baby picture of me for a baby shower Saturday... obviously suffered from second child syndrome. Tons of baby pictures of my brother but not so many of me until I'm aged like 10.... Must make an effort to take as many pictures of this new baby as I did of Jessica!!!!


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are getting ready for labour sue, I've got loads of pressure but mines at the front, cant remember it like this last time! Baby feels really low and like he's going to drop out :haha:
> I've also had the faint feeling once a day usually in the morning, I think it's dehydration with me!
> Glad you got a hose, imagine running backwards and forwards with buckets of water lol.
> 
> I'm going to go and read your birth story now becca, sounds traumatic but I do love reading birth stories makes me feel more prepared!
> 
> Found out they've closed the maternity ward at the hospital I'm going to! So everyone is on a ward until they're in full labour then we will get taken to a room. No visitors allowed and no bags!! Wtf! It will be lovely when it's done, they're putting 6 more pools in, all en suites etc but I will miss it, doesn't open until September. Typical!
> 
> OMG?! WHAT? no visitors and no bags??? Plus you have to be mixed in with proper 'sick' people?? That does NOT sound cool.Click to expand...

I know that was my reaction too, there won't be any sick people just woman in labour, imagine that ...everyone screaming, puffing and panting away in a ward! :wacko: it's going to sound like a zoo :haha:
I asked my midwife about the bag thing and she said no bags but a small rucksack size will be allowed as they literally have a bit of room either side of the bed. So my large holdall is no good! I think I will leave it in the car and just get OH to grab bits as and when! Hoping I won't be in there long anyway..I'm sure if they're that stretched for space they will be discharging us pretty quickly if everything is ok. That's one positive I suppose


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> Trying to find a baby picture of me for a baby shower Saturday... obviously suffered from second child syndrome. Tons of baby pictures of my brother but not so many of me until I'm aged like 10.... Must make an effort to take as many pictures of this new baby as I did of Jessica!!!!

 I'm the same, I have LOADS of jack so must make sure I do the same with this one, I'm a bit obsessive about catching every moment so I really must remember. I've even bought a new camera :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

Kath that sounds awful. So what happens where you're 'ready'? Do you get wheeled off somewhere to deliver? I bet the sound will be awful on the ward :nope:

Write a list of essentials & put those into a rucksack. Then yeah get josh to run back & forth to car for bits! :thumbup:

Hopefully they'll want to boot you out quick!!


----------



## tlh97990

i agree that giving birth is probably more traumatic for those watching than us doing to an extent! my husband "helped" with my epidural with our daughter and i had to get stuck twice..i guess the first one wasn't in the correct spot so he dr pulled it out and when he did apparently blood was squirting out of the hole (tmi) my husband said it had looked like id been shot! he thought it was more disgusting than the things he seen at war and to me i just remember being in pain crying getting the epidural and popping the kid out!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

have you guys seen this??  (erm that's supposed to be a pic of this weekend's upcoming SuperMoon)

must keep my legs crossed!!!!!! We're NOT ready! :D


----------



## sue_88

I'm ready I'm ready I'm ready.

God - I will take Beccas moon dust, just add it to mine!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> Kath that sounds awful. So what happens where you're 'ready'? Do you get wheeled off somewhere to deliver? I bet the sound will be awful on the ward :nope:
> 
> Write a list of essentials & put those into a rucksack. Then yeah get josh to run back & forth to car for bits! :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully they'll want to boot you out quick!!

Yes we get taken to a private room when ready to push, but my pushing stage was 3 minutes with jack so hope they can run fast! :haha:
If I dont think I will make it to the hospital then I will stay home, I'm hoping I can get in the midwife led unit but there is such a baby boom round here at the moment it's not likely. 
Josh will be kept fit anyway running up and down! I bet he will be at the car and then they will wheel me off somewhere! Arghhh I'm not going to think about it as it will just stress me!


----------



## kaths101

Wonder if any of you ladies can help me

I was meant to be my best friends bridesmaid but then fell pregnant and due 2 weeks before her wedding. Her hen do is next weekend they're going to portugal and of course I can't go. Shes so gutted i wont be there but obviously happy about baby.

I want to get her a card and little gift that her mum can give her while she's out there but have no idea what to get! It can't be heavy and it's got to travel on the plane. Jewellery she is so picky about I wouldn't know where to start? 
Heellllllllp


----------



## sue_88

A frame with a photo of the two of you, and a matching frame with a message saying 'mr & mrs'

An anniversary book......they can then keep a scrapbook of their life together from their wedding day forwards.

A personalised church candle

You say picky about jewellery but what about Pandora? Does she have one? You could get bracelet & charm, or just a new charm.


Have a look at 'With Love Gifts' website 
https://www.withlovegifts.co.uk/weddings-gifts-gifts-for-the-bride.irc?cName=weddings-gifts-gifts-for-the-bride&pg=1

xX


----------



## junemomma09

I'll take the moon dust too!!!! Lol


----------



## kaths101

Thank you sue, there's some lovely things there! I will have a look.

Blimey I have such bad cramping and back pain :wacko: I've had this the last few nights now but much worse tonight! A bit early for me yet!


----------



## alicecooper

kaths your birthing / delivery room set up thing sounds kind of scary! 

so I've started with a sore throat. I knew I'd catch what the kids have got :( PLEASE stay put baby until I'm better! I don't want to be in labour and poorly at the same time!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all, I been up most of the night with sick DD. Poor girl was having trouble sleeping with her congestion. Her appetite is good and still keeping up fluids so I hope it heals soon for her and she doesn't pass germs around! 
Had a few big braxton hicks last night and it was really hard work getting out of bed to the bathroom cause of my pelvis. So today is my Doctor appointment. I should really get going as the traffic sucks right now as it is raining. Will try and let you know how things went when I get home. xo


----------



## motherearth23

BeccaMichelle said:


> have you guys seen this??  (erm that's supposed to be a pic of this weekend's upcoming SuperMoon)
> 
> must keep my legs crossed!!!!!! We're NOT ready! :D

I'm not ready either!!! I'll be just 37 weeks this weekend. I read a lot about lunar phases and conception/delivery when I got pregnant. I think it's really cool how the full moon signifies the open cervix. :) Is anyone else thinking mercury in retrograde June 26-July 20 will affect our babies' birth dates?


----------



## Breadsticks

I had my 37 week appt today. I decided to go ahead and have my cervix checked. Dr said I am effacing but not dilating yet. I was hoping for more progress but oh well.

I haven't been feeling well lately. This morning I threw up and felt like I had a cold/flu or something. Been drinking lots of water though so hopefully I don't get dehydrated. I only threw up once so I'm hoping it stays that way! Aisling has been a crazy girl today :) I really wish in had off work tomorrow, I'm just feeling so crappy and want to stay in bed all day. But I hate calling in so yeah :haha: Plus I have the weekend off!

Tonight was my last birthing class! Bittersweet...I really enjoyed them (minus feeling ill today) but we are one step closer to having baby girl! We were able to practice positions on the birthing bed, for comfort and for pushing. It was very helpful!

Well, I should try to eat something. Nothing sounds good though :(


----------



## alannadee

Hi everyone! Hope those of u who are not feeling brill get better soon.

It's getting exciting now, we're getting g closer to meeting our little ones!!!

As for me, I've had quite a few days of bad Braxton hickes but nothing else, went through a stage of being convinced he was gona come early but now reckon he will be late! Had my brother text me every day this week to find out if he has arrived yet!! Whole family starting to get very excitied, it could be over a month to go yet! &#128533; Wish he would hurry up and arrive.
Going shopping with my mother in law today for a changing unit, I'm allowed to pick one but she won't let me have it until baby Charlie is home. The in laws think its wrong to buy and have all the baby stuff at home before baby is born. Suppose that's ok if you have the money to go out and get it all in one go after!


----------



## kaths101

Hey, hope you are all ok, hope your appointment goes well libbysmum, your poor DD it's not nice is it but also extra hard work for you too. Hope the snot clears up soon. 

I've felt rough all night, I had cramping in my front and back last night and was convinced I was going into labour, finally got to sleep at 1ish in pain. Still got a dull ache in my back. I wonder if I'm not drinking enough. I also feel sick. Like the hangover feeling you were talking about.
Urgh all this is new to me as with jack I flew through with absolutely no aches or pains (apart from spd) until the day he was born. 
I've got to go to work today too. I think I'm going to make this my last week now I can't do it anymore. Got quite an easy day today but hoping I feel better when I get there. 
Hope you all have a lovely day, it's not as warm today which is good, while everyone else is moaning about the lack of summer..I'm kinda glad :thumbup:


----------



## alicecooper

aww Libbysmum your poor DD :(

Braedsticks I hope you feel better soon.

Well my throat is killing me. Feel like there's a cactus in there.
In other news....erm....nothing really. No signs still other than braxton hicks.

6 days to go. I feel like singing "it's the final countdownnnnnn" lol but I'm gonna go overdue, it's so blatantly obvious!


----------



## sue_88

Sorry to those with poorly little ones!!! :( Libbys Alice.

I hope they feel better soon. Alice bummer that you've picked it up though, that's rubbish.

Kath hope you have a good day at work, good idea on stopping though :thumbup: especially with those pains. I'm glad they've eased a bit. Can't help but think lucky if you're side isn't as warm today!!! Sun already beaming here should hit over 20 degrees baahhhhhh!!!

Afm had 'ok' nights sleep, was wide awake after 4:30 though as Millie thought it was party time :dance: so back in bed now relaxing for an hour or so. No more pains last night and into this morning :shrug: perhaps another little test yesterday :haha: going to keep on top of my blood sugar today...do not want another episode like yesterday....least I know how to get rid of it quick though if it does happen again.

Jobs for today......hmmm think I will put the garden net over my growing strawberries, and think I will clear out the understairs cupboard as its just a mess & really needs organising! And then the rest of my day will be spent perusing B&B and a short hop/skip/jump round the block :haha:

Xx


----------



## alicecooper

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=353239468136221&set=vb.100003505123718&type=2&theater


----------



## caro103

sue_88 said:


> Carol you may say I'm organised but guess what ONE thing I still have outstanding that I just remembered to buy.......
> 
> A HOSE PIPE!!!!!
> 
> Can't believe I forgot, just stomping my way to Argos to pick one up.....what an idiot, imagine of I'd gone in to labour last night/night before I'd of been screwed!
> 
> Where did you get your dextrose from? I've been looking for some but can't find any :shrug:

:haha: what a thing to forget, glad you got one now! I got dextrose from wilkinsons, was in with the other 'energy' type tablets



kaths101 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are getting ready for labour sue, I've got loads of pressure but mines at the front, cant remember it like this last time! Baby feels really low and like he's going to drop out :haha:
> I've also had the faint feeling once a day usually in the morning, I think it's dehydration with me!
> Glad you got a hose, imagine running backwards and forwards with buckets of water lol.
> 
> I'm going to go and read your birth story now becca, sounds traumatic but I do love reading birth stories makes me feel more prepared!
> 
> Found out they've closed the maternity ward at the hospital I'm going to! So everyone is on a ward until they're in full labour then we will get taken to a room. No visitors allowed and no bags!! Wtf! It will be lovely when it's done, they're putting 6 more pools in, all en suites etc but I will miss it, doesn't open until September. Typical!
> 
> OMG?! WHAT? no visitors and no bags??? Plus you have to be mixed in with proper 'sick' people?? That does NOT sound cool.Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was my reaction too, there won't be any sick people just woman in labour, imagine that ...everyone screaming, puffing and panting away in a ward! :wacko: it's going to sound like a zoo :haha:
> I asked my midwife about the bag thing and she said no bags but a small rucksack size will be allowed as they literally have a bit of room either side of the bed. So my large holdall is no good! I think I will leave it in the car and just get OH to grab bits as and when! Hoping I won't be in there long anyway..I'm sure if they're that stretched for space they will be discharging us pretty quickly if everything is ok. That's one positive I supposeClick to expand...

omg this sounds terrible! switch to home birth quick? :haha: fx'ed it won't be quite as bad as it sounds though!!



alicecooper said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=353239468136221&set=vb.100003505123718&type=2&theater

:D cute. you're bump is amazing! xx


----------



## oneandtwo

Get that boy a pigeon, Alice!! lol what a doll he is. <3


----------



## Pink Flowers

bless him Alice! 

x


----------



## sue_88

I received a letter today from my ex - OH.

In it contained a cheque for Millie for quite a substantial amount but he told me that's it. No contact at all. He wants to 'tick off this mistake'.

God I want to rip his head off. We were together for years, it wasn't a f**king mistake. He was the one who decided to live a double life! So rid of that asshole, his wife & other kids are welcome to him. My daughter doesn't need him or his dirty shame money.

So angry, what a way to ruin my day!


----------



## Jsmom5

Well I've been in the hospital since Tuesday. I was given the steroid shots to help my baby's lungs develop quicker since my doc is scheduling my c-section for this Sunday when I will be 36 weeks. I have the sorta rare pregnancy condition, cholestasis. My liver count is very high with sever itching! My doc has been in touch with a specialist & they both agree for the safety of the baby, he has to come out Sunday. Of course I'm scared because I thought I would make it to 39 weeks, but I have accepted this is the way it has to be. They have estimated he is 5.5 lbs give or take. I've been on procardia for two weeks now & they have stopped my contractions for the last two weeks (which started two weeks ago and they were 5 mins apart) as they really want me to make it to 36 weeks. So we are almost there. My nurses have been amazing! I'm on the monitor 24/7 so I only get to get up to pee. It's been hard. They did let me shower last nigh :). I also take meds for my liver that help with the itching tremendously! Our baby is doing GREAT!! They are very pleased with his heartrate & monitoring! So that makes me happy! Laying here listening to his heartbeat for the last 4 days 24/7 is reassuring. Thanks for listening ladies. I hope all is going well for the most part!


----------



## Pink Flowers

:hugs: sue x

I dont know the whole story but he sounds horrid x


----------



## sue_88

Sorry to hear you have cholestasis Js! I've heard of it before and I just can't imagine the itching. I am glad there is medicine to help you. I am sure baby will do great at 36 weeks - you've done very well to make it this far if you've been contracting for two weeks - and if his heartrate sounds good then that's also a really promising sign! Wishing you best of luck for Sunday X


Long story Pink......but together with Andy for few years (including the TTC for 30 months and fetility investigations!) when he walked out on the day of my BFP. Haven't seen him since. I've since found out he's been married for over 10 years, 3 children with his wife and was living a double life. He 'worked away a lot' which I believe because of the nature of his job, he just didn't need to work away so much - that was when he was back and forth to his wife. He got scared that I was getting too close, and then with the baby just upped and left and said he couldn't do it anymore. Safe to say - he's not a very nice person.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Js sorry you are suffering :hugs: 

Sue wow just wow! :hugs:


----------



## Jsmom5

Thanks Sue!

Sue, I'm so sorry about you situation. That was very wrong of him. You sound like a strong woman though. That happened to one of my friends also. It was very hard to deal with. At least you found out about his double life when you got your bfp, but what a shock, I feel for you! My friend didn't find out until after the child & she signed up for aide & the wife of her boyfriend got the paperwork in the mail for her husband. My friend was devastated to find out he was married with kids & the wife was shocked to find out her husband was cheating for years, so sad.


----------



## sue_88

Yeah Js, that is the saving grace I took from the situation was that I found out when I did. I couldn't imagine sharing this amazing journey of growing my child with him now, and I glad I haven't because finding out at this stage or after she's born would have crushed me more than it did.

I do consider myself to be so lucky that I've got a fabulous family, very well paid job & my savings so I know we'll be fine. And Millie will have influence from my two favourite men in the world....my father and my grandfather! She/We dont need that waste of space as he clearly couldn't give two hoots anyway!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue_88 said:


> I received a letter today from my ex - OH.
> 
> In it contained a cheque for Millie for quite a substantial amount but he told me that's it. No contact at all. He wants to 'tick off this mistake'.
> 
> God I want to rip his head off. We were together for years, it wasn't a f**king mistake. He was the one who decided to live a double life! So rid of that asshole, his wife & other kids are welcome to him. My daughter doesn't need him or his dirty shame money.
> 
> So angry, what a way to ruin my day!


Wow sue can't believe he would refer to your precious girl as a mistake. No woman needs a man and you and Millie will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jsmom5 said:


> Well I've been in the hospital since Tuesday. I was given the steroid shots to help my baby's lungs develop quicker since my doc is scheduling my c-section for this Sunday when I will be 36 weeks. I have the sorta rare pregnancy condition, cholestasis. My liver count is very high with sever itching! My doc has been in touch with a specialist & they both agree for the safety of the baby, he has to come out Sunday. Of course I'm scared because I thought I would make it to 39 weeks, but I have accepted this is the way it has to be. They have estimated he is 5.5 lbs give or take. I've been on procardia for two weeks now & they have stopped my contractions for the last two weeks (which started two weeks ago and they were 5 mins apart) as they really want me to make it to 36 weeks. So we are almost there. My nurses have been amazing! I'm on the monitor 24/7 so I only get to get up to pee. It's been hard. They did let me shower last nigh :). I also take meds for my liver that help with the itching tremendously! Our baby is doing GREAT!! They are very pleased with his heartrate & monitoring! So that makes me happy! Laying here listening to his heartbeat for the last 4 days 24/7 is reassuring. Thanks for listening ladies. I hope all is going well for the most part!


That sounds terrible but glad you and baby are being well taken care of!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue_88 said:


> Sorry to hear you have cholestasis Js! I've heard of it before and I just can't imagine the itching. I am glad there is medicine to help you. I am sure baby will do great at 36 weeks - you've done very well to make it this far if you've been contracting for two weeks - and if his heartrate sounds good then that's also a really promising sign! Wishing you best of luck for Sunday X
> 
> 
> Long story Pink......but together with Andy for few years (including the TTC for 30 months and fetility investigations!) when he walked out on the day of my BFP. Haven't seen him since. I've since found out he's been married for over 10 years, 3 children with his wife and was living a double life. He 'worked away a lot' which I believe because of the nature of his job, he just didn't need to work away so much - that was when he was back and forth to his wife. He got scared that I was getting too close, and then with the baby just upped and left and said he couldn't do it anymore. Safe to say - he's not a very nice person.

What!!! :shock: what a scum bag! Married for over ten years and ttc with you for over 2 years?!! I think you dodge a bullet when he walked out! So sorry you had to go through that. Positive side though you got Millie out of the whole crappy situation :)


----------



## kaths101

Omg sue! Poor you. What are you going to do with the money? 
You did have a lucky escape and now have little Millie all to yourself! I hope you feel a bit better now after the initial anger. I would want to kill him too! Argh men!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue_88

Yeah Im ok now, don't know what to do with the cheque.

He just thinks its acceptable throw a few grand at her and be done with it. Part of me thinks stuff you, she SHOULD have a great start and even though I can more than afford everything for her, it would be nice to cash it and then use it to take the whole year maternity leave.

The other part of me says just burn the damn thing & forget he ever existed.

Don't know what to do really. Sister says cash it, mum says wait a while. :shrug:


----------



## sue_88

Proud - scumbag sums it up perfectly!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Js, so glad you and baby are being well taken care of! Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Sue...no words! Millie is lucky to have such a strong momma :)

Still feeling pretty rough today. Six more hours till I can go home and lie down. Nope, I'm not counting lol. Normally I'm very warm but today I've been chilly. Please please please don't be getting sick with something!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

You are a far better person than me! I would take the check and with a letter mail it to his wife! Poor thing probably has no clue what she's married to! 

That's probably the hormonal side of me though :haha: 

I would agree with your mom take some time to decide what to do with it. That's a big decision to make. You could maybe put it into an account that grows interest until she's 18 and then let her have the money? Hmm not really sure


----------



## Jsmom5

Thanks ladies!

Sue, I think you should cash it & place it in a savings for Millie & let it grow. 

His wife probably has no idea. How sad for both of you. You deserve so much better. I don't understand how men can do such things. What a scum bag. Thank goodness you have a great family!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Here is the first picture of our little girl when she was 67 minutes old! 

Baby Eleanor was clearly in a hurry to get here and took us completely by surprise by arriving 17 days early and also turned out to be a breech baby! 

I hadn't realised I was in labour till the last minute. By the time I got to the hospital, her bum was on my perineum and she was born in about 10 minutes! As it was a natural breech birth, I think the entire hospital staff also came to see the show! I feel pretty lucky though, if I had realised earlier, I would have ended up with a c-section. Full story is in my pregnancy journal for anyone interested. 

Anon is over the moon that he got his wish for a little princess after all :cloud9:

Feeling a little tired and sore but overall pretty good. Eleanor is doing well too, although she is naturally quite sleepy for most of the time. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and hope to catch up on some of the posts later. 

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes :) :cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1025550_10151569110613172_1469981046_o.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow she is lovely mrs bellum! congratulations again! I bet her being breech was a shock x


----------



## alicecooper

aww she's so cute miss bellum


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Baby Eleanor is precious miss bellum.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats miss bellum!!

sue-id cash the check and put in savings for her!!

as for me- finally got the crib put together yay!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Look at that sweet little face! She is adorable, congratulations again! :D


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Dh and I dtd now I'm bouncing bouncing bouncing... On my ball that is :haha: have had some period type cramping and a looser bowel movement (tmi sorry) but not feeling like anything is gonna happen. I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas morning :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

Glad they're taking good care of you JsMom. Hope everything is going well!:winkwink:

Congrats agin Miss Bellum and Anon. Eleanor is a gorgeous little girl! :flower:

Sue, I'd cash the check and save it for your little gal's future. It'll be the only thing she gets from him, but it may help pay for school or her first car. :thumbup:

Hope you aren't coming down with something Breadsticks... :dohh:

As for me... Been losing little blood streaked pieces of mucus plug, and an increase in BH, but no real contractions. My OB says I'm still dilated to 1.5 cm and 50% effaced. She offered to strip my membranes next week if I wanna.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Sounds like it could be promising nenna! I wish my midwife would offer a membrane strip guess that's not routine for my office. From what I've read though I'd be a good candidate already being dilated to 3cm. Oh well hopefully things start on their own soon


----------



## counting

Random comment:

Being first time parents, everyone has been very excited to provide me and DH with lots of lovely things for our little boy. We are very lucky to have so many generous family, friends and co-workers. I have already had two baby showers thrown for me(one by my mom and a beautiful surprise shower at my work yesterday), with another on the 30th that my husbands family are hosting....

But oh my gosh. I have SO MUCH stuff for this baby. I don't even know what to do with it all, there is no way my kid is going to be able to wear all these clothes....But more importantly as I was washing all his blankets and things, I realized we have been given....

54 washcloths. *54!!!!*. I am actually afraid I will get more at the next shower and I won't know what to do with them all. Any tips for other uses that there is for baby washcloths:dohh:


----------



## motherearth23

Miss Bellum- She is adorable!! Congrats on the natural breech delivery!

Sue- I would put it into a savings, and leave it there until you know what to do with it. Definitely don't get rid of it though, as it could really help. I like the idea of saving it for her education, or first car. :)

Counting- Use the baby washclothes as reusable wipes! Keep some in a tupperware/wipe box with a bit of plain soap and tea tree oil and water, and you'll save tons on disposable wipes as you'll only have to buy them for using away from home. I wish I had 54!! 


Just got "Third Trimester Tea" from Earth Mama Angel Baby, an organic product company. I love the taste of it!!! And it has red raspberry leaf in it, and a few other ingredients that are good for labor prep. I just realized I won't be full-term until Wednesday, I got ahead of myself thinking I was full term this weekend for some reason. Good thing I have the tickers to remind me of how far along I am. I remember in early pregancy when I would count it down to the day... like "i'm 9 weeks, 2 days". Then at some point in 2nd tri I just started referring to the months like "I'm about 6 months". Now in the end it's starting to be like the beginning again. :)

Does anyone else who stays at home feel like... lazy? I don't have any kids to take care of, no job to go to, and my cat doesn't require much. To be honest, I stay naked all day if I don't have anywhere to go. I live on the top floor of a building, and no one can see up so I don't bother putting on clothes because I feel like I get soaked with sweat every time I wear them. Ughh, I told my husband yesterday to "NEVER get me pregnant in fall ever again!! Being heavily pregnant in summer time sucks".


----------



## sue_88

Miss baby Eleanor is adorable! Breech birth & a baby girl, surprises definitely to keep you on your toes. Hope you're doing well.


Thanks all for the advice on "daddy of the year" 's cheque. I like the idea of banking it and forgetting about it until she's much older. Lot of thinking to do I think but I definitely don't want anything to do with him now (not that I ever did since he left), he's said his piece with his 'letter' (manly huh!) and made it clear he's done, well so am I.

Been out tonight to a Sausage & Ale festival with live music. It was great, nice Shropshire sausages, no Ale for me :haha: I went with Blackcurrant Water :) home and in bed now....so tired!! X


----------



## Libbysmum

I had my Drs appointment yesterday...omg talk about a horrible day. First I parked over the road from the hospital thinking it would be a shorter walk in the rain and the shopping centre security guard caught me leaving the premises and advised me to move the car or get it towed...baagh...then I park in the hospital carparking and drop my ticket down between my carseat and the console and couldnt reach it. Had to worm around like a beached whale trying to get it. Finally got it and couldn't for the life of me remember what I had done with the car keys...meanwhile the midwife is texting my phone saying she is already waiting up at the clinic lol so I text her back saying I am almost there and on my way...Finally found the keys and got to the appointment slightly late but was seen straight away and all seems to be okay for me to go ahead with the VBac. hooray. Dr said baby is down but still slightly to the side but they usually flip round the right way during labor...I said I pray this one does the right thing. She also said it would probably be a quicker labor than with Libby. Maybe 8-12 hours maximum. I was really glad to hear this! They cant use the gel for induction if I go over term because it progresses labor too fast and there is a higher risk of blood loss etc so I am hopeful that this one comes SOON and on his own without intervention!
Still not measuring overly big which is great! Only 1 week behind! But I am still very keen for this baby to come early rather than late. My next appointment is the 5th of July if I haven't already had him. Really I just want this labor and delivery to go without the drama I had with Libby.


----------



## Jsmom5

Congrats Miss Bellum! She is beautiful! Glad to hear everything turned out good!


----------



## tlh97990

i have a feeling i'm going to have this baby on my due date or late just because of all the signs and drs telling me i'm going to go early..i hope they're right but we'll see!!

I haven't been to work since Tuesday this week because of pain. I had Wednesday off and was supposed to get my hair done but started contracting and went to the hospital they told me to stay home thursday and take it easy until my antibiotic kicked in to help stop the contractions. Ive been contracting on and off still today so figured i'd wait and go back to work Monday. I spoke with one of the ladies in Human Resources and she said she's going to double check with our Short Term Disability provider and see if I can possibly work half days for the next week and a day to help make it easier on me. She said she'll let me know Monday but if I can't work half days i figure i have 5 working days left so i should make it!!


----------



## JJsmom

Jmom, sorry you're stuck in the hospital but glad your little one is doing well! 

Sue, you are a strong woman and will do what it takes to protect your little one. At least you found out early on what he was doing. I found out after my DS1 was 6 weeks old, the day I went back to work, I got a phone call he was drunk and driving with our son and that he was still sleeping around with the same girl he had been for 2 years. Needless to say, it devastated me. I know that if I can do it, ANYONE can as long as you have your child's best interest at heart which I can tell you do! When my son was 5, his father signed off all parental rights to him which in turn now allows my DH to adopt him!! He is so excited that he is finally going to have a father. But I have one thing to say, as much as you can't stand the man, try not to talk bad about him in front of your daughter. I have never said anything negative about my sons dad and he come up with conclusions on his own. He asked why he doesn't want to be around and I simply told him I don't know why he doesn't want to be a part of your life. He said how can someone not want to be in their child's life? He doesn't get it, but now with DH, he finally understands what it's like to have a father and he's so happy to be able to be adopted by him. OK, sorry that was so long. Just remember how strong you are even in those times you don't think you can be! You are a strong beautiful person that can and will take care of that beautiful little girl and you will know that you have done your best in raising her!!

Libbysmum, YAY for a VBAC!!! You must be excited! Hoping everything goes great!!

AFM, I have been diagnosed today with postpartum PUPPS! I had been itching but figured it was just my stretch marks and where my uterus was going back down. Today I woke up with a major rash all over my abdomen, the tops of my feet and the back of my hands! The nurse said it could be a heat rash but I asked her how could it be a heat rash on the back of my hands and tops of my feet when all I'm wearing is flip flops?? It itches so bad!!!! She called in a prescription for cream for me to put on it. I sure do hope it works!!! I'm not going to be able to handle this itching very well! LOL! As it is, I'm sitting here with just my nursing bra and undies on to keep anything from really touching it to make it itch worse!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Miss Bellum and Anon!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## july2013

Congrats on beautiful baby Eleanor!


----------



## kaths101

I've rung the midwife today, baby is being naughty and not moving so I've got to lay still for 2 hours and eat and drink cold drinks, if nothing I've got to go in to be monitored.. Argh (laying still for 2 hours is easier said than done with a toddler). I'm worried :wacko:


----------



## alannadee

kaths101 said:


> I've rung the midwife today, baby is being naughty and not moving so I've got to lay still for 2 hours and eat and drink cold drinks, if nothing I've got to go in to be monitored.. Argh (laying still for 2 hours is easier said than done with a toddler). I'm worried :wacko:

Hope everything is ok, I had to go in and be monitored a couple of weeks ago. It's scary waiting but fingers crossed baby is just having a lazy day. :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> I've rung the midwife today, baby is being naughty and not moving so I've got to lay still for 2 hours and eat and drink cold drinks, if nothing I've got to go in to be monitored.. Argh (laying still for 2 hours is easier said than done with a toddler). I'm worried :wacko:

Sorry he's being naughty :( I hope he starts jumping about soon x


----------



## alicecooper

hope everything is ok kaths x

nenna - ooh exciting losing your plug :)

counting - lol I'll be honest I wouldn't know what to do with 54 washcloths haha. At least you've got too many rather than too few though 

sue - I'm sorry the father is such a jerk. Deffo put the money in savings for your daughter if I were you. *hugs* - you're such a strong lovely lady, things will be fine x
the sausage festival sounds like it was fun :)

motherearth - I've been feeling really lazy too. I've been doing so little compared to what I normally do. I don't mean in terms of the kids, obviously I've got 3 of them and they still need looking after, but things like ordering takeaways instead of cooking dinner, and letting the washing up pile up all day instead of doing it after every meal, and not bothering to tidy things up properly because I just haven't got the energy. I feel really guilty about it, but at the same time I feel drained!

Libbysmum - so glad your appointment went well, even if you did have a bit of a fiasco in the car park

tlh - I hope your work is understanding x

JJSmom - nice story about your son now having a dad. And oh no I'm so sorry you have PUPPPS. I had it when I was pg with Lydia (and slightly with Alex) and it was horrific. Splashing myself with really cold water was the only relief I could get.


As for me, I have a cold. Not a horrific "I must stay in bed all day" kinda cold, just one where I have a sore throat and runny nose and feel a bit sorry for myself.

Other than that, nowt to report. No labour signs still other than BHs. 

39 + 2



Can't believe it's now 5 days till my due date. Eek!


----------



## sue_88

Alice I'm totally wanting that dog....seriously. What a little puddin'!! Is it boy/girl...name? :)
Lush bump as always! Hope the littlen doesn't keep you waiting much longer.


38 weeks today for me :happydance:
I've just listed lots of old things I've been gathering up on eBay, finally got round to it! Be good to make a few quid for my PP account!

Rest of the day will amount to relaxing I think!


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> Alice I'm totally wanting that dog....seriously. What a little puddin'!! Is it boy/girl...name? :)
> Lush bump as always! Hope the littlen doesn't keep you waiting much longer.

She's a girl. Lhasa Apso cross Papillon (her mum was a Lhasa Apso, her dad was a Papillon). She'll be 2 years old at the end of of July. She's called Fluffy haha (my DD named her).

She's very VERY playful and affectionate, and kind of insane haha.

She gets really really fluffy (hence her name) if we don't keep taking her to the groomers every 3 months or so to be shaved down.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=282811648512337&set=vb.100003505123718&type=3&theater


----------



## sue_88

Awwww Fluffy!! haha that video is sooo cute!! She's like 'PLAY WITH ME!' :haha:

Just adorable, I'll remember that breed because she looks really playful but not too big. If I got a big dog my parents would never visit.

Have decided to wait to see if Millie asks for a dog in a few years, if she does we'll get one & I'll just blame her :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

yeah she wants to play allllll the time lol. Except for night time. It's like she's a different dog at night - she settles down nicely and goes to sleep. I do like her, she's nice with the kids which is important :)



I'm so photo-spamming now haha. That's in her shaved-down coat.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww Alice that photo of your puppy and kids is to cute! And your bump looks amazing as usual!

Sue happy 38 weeks! 

Kaths hope baby starts cooperating soon!

Afm dh and I dtd last night and I had really painful contractions and a few loose bowel movements. Went to bed and they disappeared but woke up with an upset tummy and more loose stool so maybe my body is clearing out. Hoping to take dd to the movie theatre for the first time this morning to see the new monsters inc movie. She is absolutely obsessed so should be Fun minus me having to pee a million times :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Well we didn't end up going in as I drank a can of coke and he started jiggling. He's gone a bit quiet now but she did say the later we go the movements will reduce a little if he has dropped!
I took a picture last night and I think he has dropped more. I was impressed with the delivery suite as they rang me exactly 2 hours later to see how I was, the midwife was so sweet and lovely. I hope I get her when I go in!


----------



## caro103

so glad everything is ok kaths!

sue :hugs: your ex OH sounds like a right idiot, glad you've got rid of him when you did! i'd personally cash the cheque...never know when it might be useful! are you not going to get child support out of him?

miss bellum and anon...did you guys get told you were having a boy!? congrats on Eleanor, she's gorgeous!

so who's next?! mines welcome from tomorrow ;), though not really any signs yet, the odd period type cramp, which i'm hoping means we're going in the right direction as didn't feel anything with alex and went 8days over with him! xx


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> so glad everything is ok kaths!
> 
> sue :hugs: your ex OH sounds like a right idiot, glad you've got rid of him when you did! i'd personally cash the cheque...never know when it might be useful! are you not going to get child support out of him?
> 
> miss bellum and anon...did you guys get told you were having a boy!? congrats on Eleanor, she's gorgeous!
> 
> *so who's next?*! mines welcome from tomorrow ;), though not really any signs yet, the odd period type cramp, which i'm hoping means we're going in the right direction as didn't feel anything with alex and went 8days over with him! xx

Me me me please! :haha: 
I've been feeling he might be early but knowing my luck probably not! We're not even in July yet :coffee:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I wanna be next :haha: she's got 10 days then I'm gonna feel very frustrated since I didn't go over with my first.


----------



## junemomma09

Hey ladies! Quick update from me as labor isn't too bad right now. Woke up at 130 am with contractions and got to the hospital around 4am. I've been admitted and we'll be having our little girl, hopefully today :)


----------



## kaths101

junemomma09 said:


> Hey ladies! Quick update from me as labor isn't too bad right now. Woke up at 130 am with contractions and got to the hospital around 4am. I've been admitted and we'll be having our little girl, hopefully today :)

Humph so you'll be next! :haha: only joking! 
Good luck, glad contractions arent too bad at the moment, can't wait to see a pic of your little girl :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

Yay June!!!! Can't wait to hear update!

Glad the little monkey started moving Kath xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Woohoo June! Good luck today :)

Kaths, glad to hear baby is well! I'm sure that was pretty scary :(

Alice, so beautiful! I love Fluffy too, she is so cute!

I must have a cold or something, day three of feeling yuck. It's not terrible or anything by itself, but adding it to normal pregnancy aches makes me feel like a big baby :haha: Still getting loads of Braxton-Hicks.

The texts have started coming lol. Mostly family just wondering how we're doing getting so close to the due date. 

I keep trying to convince Aisling that today would be the perfect day to start the birthing process...I'm not sure that she's listening :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck June! Hope you have an easy delivery :flower:


----------



## alicecooper

ooh good luck june! :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

good luck June x


----------



## Jsmom5

Good luck June! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## MissFox

Contests miss bellum!!! And anon!!!
Hope yoi girls are doing good. 
Sue I would definitely put the check in savings! Then go for child support lol. Though I understand not seeking it. 
Tlh hope you make it!!!!! 
I've been feeling off though I'M not expecting baby yet. No where near ready. 
Hope all you sickies feel better!!"


----------



## oneandtwo

haven't a chance to catcg up, delivered our baby girl today! will update with story and photo when we are discharged. cell service js awful at hospital


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats, oneandtwo! Looking forward to pics of your sweet girl! :happydance: Meanwhile, I hope you are getting plenty of rest :)

June, hope labor is moving along nicely :D

Hope you've been well, MissFox :)

Feeling better today! This morning was iffy but after resting most of the day got some energy. Went to the mall and walked around a couple of hours, got some nice contractions going but no labor lol. Anyway, I have tomorrow off so gonna try to do a few things around the house but mostly rest up for work Monday, then I have three days off :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

June I can hardly wait for your update!
One and two...I wish hospitals would be more up to date with internet...how frustrating!
Alice...great photo of your bump!
As for me...we went out last night to a friends place for a housewarming party. I ate a bit too much and suffered all night with heartburn and vomits. I could hardly breath it was so horrid. DH said he needed to see a doctor today with his man cold. He has been told it is an upper respiratory infection and will get worse before it gets better....LOL poor man! He was hoping for some antibiotic but got nothing but told to rest and keep up fluids.
DD is still unwell and throwing big tantrums ...very exhausting!
Proud...I am with you...please please let me be next for laboring and birth!!!


----------



## Anon Male

*caro103* - We are very proud of her (even when she's letting us know how well her lungs are working).

The ultrasound tech at 20 weeks said she thought it was probably a boy - though in fairness to her, she also said to keep the receipts if we bought any blue babygrows. I know they'll never say for certain, but at the time this one seemed more unsure than one would expect if they were merely playing it safe, though everyone kept telling us that if the tech said it was probably a boy, it was more likely a boy than not, as when the techs get it wrong they tend to mistake boys for girls rather than the other way around.

I really wanted a daughter, so was a bit sulky about the gender scan - neither of us are getting any younger and we didn't know if we would want to try again or would be able to have another child later on. And as the due date approached, I must confess I was more than a little jealous when two of our friends who delivered before us both had girls, though I did my best to hide the fact from them.

Now as you can imagine, I am over the moon, as not only do I have my little princess, but she already has girl playmates who are mere days older than her - and who I suspect she was impatient to meet! :wohoo::happydance::cloud9::haha:

Defying expectations seems to be the order of the day for Eleanor. She made history at Bristol's new low-risk maternity unit by being their first undiagnosed breech. (Which observation marked the abrupt end of our visit to the LMU.) Our midwife was mortified when she heard the news; but we don't think it's anyone's fault. These things happen sometimes; and at the 36-week check-up the midwife thought she was still in cephalic presentation, but she also noted that she seemed to be lying a bit strangely - nothing alarming at the time, but could perhaps have been the start of her doing a flip onto her bum, in retrospect. And obviously no-one expected her to show up so soon!

*sue_88* - sorry to hear about your difficulties with Mr. Charm. :grr: One option might be to put the cheque in a drawer and set yourself a reminder to dig it out in December, just before it expires so you can make a decision about it some time between now and then when things aren't so fraught. :coffee:

*Breadsticks* - one of the good things about being early is that we mercifully escaped the barrage of "any news yet?"-style phone calls/texts/e-mails - though we did get one from by dad, I suspect he couldn't remember when Eleanor was due, but that was it.

*oneandtwo* - congratulations on your :pink:! looking forward to reading the story and seeing pics :)

*junemomma09* - fingers crossed for you hon, keep us posted!

*kaths101* - there's nothing like a sugar rush to get the little one jiggling about, it seems! It sounds like it's all fairly imminent - looking forward to hearing more news.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congratulations oneandtwo! 

June hope you are holding your LO by now :)

Thought maybe things were gonna start last night as was kinda crampy but of course it went nowhere :( I really hope something happens soon as I've started retaining water really bad like last time and my hands and feet are starting to hurt from the swelling :(


----------



## sue_88

Yay oneandtwo!!! Can't wait to hear all about it & see a piccie of your baby girl X Congrats X


----------



## junemomma09

Hey everyone, not holding her quite yet. I wouldn't dilate past 5 cm. it's currently 730 am here and dr just broke my water and started a low dose pitocin due to contractions still not regulating. Theyve been 2-10 min apart and since they wouldn't regulate I wouldn't dilate. So we will definitely have a little girl today! I can't wait!


----------



## caro103

that makes sense anon, she really is a little rule breaker already ;), enjoy every moment!

congrats oneandtwo!! so you snuck in on the 'who will be next debate' :haha:

june, hope you're holding her by now or well on your way hun!!

I was cramping all last night and actually starting to think I ought to time them, but of course all has died down overnight :), bubba is welcome to come now I've hit 37weeks though, full steam ahead for our 2nd homebirth hopefully :D xxx


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats oneandtwo! Can't wait to see pictures!

Good luck June... Hope you are already holding your little bundle!

AFM...had some sporadic cramping with my BH last night, so maybe my body finally got the memo to prepare for birth!


----------



## Breadsticks

Anon, thanks for the update! Sweet little Eleanor just didn't want to be left behind by her friends :haha: I'm glad the three of you are doing so well!

June, wow, I can't wait to see pics of baby Emma! Crazy knowing she'll be here today :happydance:

I'm joining the "I thought something might happen last night" club! I was having horrible cramps and lots of contractions. Even today my whole belly just feels sore. No baby yet though :haha: It is weird though, I was up all night from it. Not to mention I had a spurt of energy last night right before it really got started, sometime around midnight when I'm normally conked out. This morning I woke up before 9AM, full of energy! What the hell lol I for sure got under 5 hours of sleep


----------



## sue_88

I love that we are all getting these signs! My cramps ramped up their pain factor last night but nothing regular about them but I definitely thought - hmmm new levels of pain!

Today I have made two batches of curry for the freezer - Chinese chicken, and a Chickpea & Tomato. Yummy!! And just bubbling some rice now for portions in the freezer too.

My freezer looks like a takeaway with all the foil containers :haha: I'm so prepared I think I am actually going to miss my cooking in the weeks after she's born! :haha: although I am sure Baby Millie will take my mind off it :D


----------



## alannadee

I thought things were moving along last night, but no. Def decided that this baby is gona keep getting my hopes up and then do nothing! Lol he is gona wait to be evicted!!

Feeling quite sorry for myself today, fell over whilst feeding the horses and twisted my ankle. Stupid me losing balance, nice fat ankle now And hobbling round. :dohh:


----------



## alicecooper

ooh congrats oneandtwo! :)

alanna - oh no ouch! I hope it feels better soon :(

Libbysmum - I'm sorry you and your LO are not feeling good :( hoping you both feel better soon

Proud - I hope you pop soon hun. retaining water is not fun 

june - so looking forward to hearing your update when your baby is born :)

caro, nenna and breadsticks - woo for cramping! :)

sue - haha I've just filled my freezer with ready meals. 


My update : 

I'm 39+3 today and still nowt. Braxton Hicks, as ever, but that's all. Been having them for weeks anyway. No significant cramping, no plug loss, just big and pregnant haha.

Had a mad cleaning frenzy yesterday and ended up tidying up like a mad woman, and delegating tons of household chores to my kids. To their credit they got on with them with minimum grumbling.
As a result we treated them to a trip to the cinema today to see Despicable Me 2 today.

Think I'm gonna go and hoover the stairs. I didn't get chance to do that yesterday.

I'm tired though *yawn*


----------



## NennaKay

Hooray for cleaning sprees Alice... My nesting only lasted long enough to vacuum out the car last week... I wanna see Despicable Me 2... The OH and I had what was probably our last date night as non parents yesterday. We went to the hospital's baby fair, had lunch out, and went to see Monter University. 

Hope your little one isn't too late this time! :thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

Our Emma Claire arrived at 934 am <3 we couldn't be more blessed <3 will post pics and birth story later. We are enjoying her presence at the moment :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats June! Enjoy you new little bundle :)

Alice I wish I could find the energy and have a cleaning spree! I had one about a week ago and I've been exhausted ever since. I have to clean later in the evening though when dd has started to wind down for the night otherwise the picking up of the toys is absolutely pointless :dohh:

Just had a little incident. Dd was running around without her diaper on had and accident and didn't tell me so as I go walking through the living room (we have all hardwood floors) I stepped in the puddle and slipped. I managed to not fall but once again feel like I pulled every muscle in my pelvis/vagina area :cry: I do believe this is now the third or forth time I have almost fallen since like 30 weeks. If I wasn't worried it would hurt baby I wouldn't try to catch myself I would just fall as that seems like it would be less painful :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Huge congratulations June!! Can't wait to hear more & see a picture of little Emma.


----------



## sue_88

Sorry you nearly fell proud, and even worse that it occured after stepping in pee pee :sick: Quite sure straining to stay upright will definitely be more painful than actually going down. When I tripped down the step and cut my heel I grabbed the bannister & jarred my back a bit, much more uncomfortable than landing on my squishy bum!


----------



## Miss Bellum

To all who are not feeling well - Hope you are all feeing better soon. 

Fingers crossed that people get their little ones earlier or later, depending on the preference! It seems so annoying that those who want early births go overdue and us unprepared ones who could do with the extra time end up with the early birds! Shame there's no way of swapping dates. Still, so long as everyone has their LO safe & healthy, I guess the timing doesn't really matter. 

Eleanor is doing well, now we don't have to wake her up to feed, bf is going pretty well considering we are both still learning. She is still spending most of her time sleeping, so we are getting a chance to catch up on our zz's too. It still feels almost surreal that she is actually here. She is such a cutie and both me & Anon are totally in love with her. I just hope the ongoing building works don't upset her too much for the next few weeks. Also keeping my fingers crossed the builders finish plumbing in the kitchen tomorrow so we can actually cook, use the dishwasher and washing machine. 

junemomma - Congratulations on the birth of Emma Claire! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your beautiful baby girl xx :happydance::flower::thumbup:

tlh97990 - Hope you are feeling better. So sorry that no-one returned your calls - thats really sucky:hugs:

floating baby - It was a real shock to the system, I honestly had no idea that she was going to be in a such a rush! Hopefully your little one will give you more notice. Hope you are feeling better.

alicecooper - hope you & little ones are all feeling better. What a bump! Another great picture. 

sue - cute bunny! What a horrible guy your ex is! I could certainly understand why you would want to tear up the cheque with an attitude like that. Still, money is just a thing and could be used to get things for Milly without having to have any sort of attachment to him. Tough decision, but I'm sure you will make the best one for you and Milly.

kaths101 - thats unbelievable! Our local hospital has just had an upgrade, but they still kept the original units up & running. Good to hear baby is doing well, bit of scare there! 

libbysmum - hope your little one is feeling better. Good news on the vbac - hope it all goes well and soon! 

Jsmom5 - So pleased to hear your little one is doing well

oneandtwo - Congratulations on your little girl! Hope you are both well, and looking forward to pictures. :happydance::flower::thumbup:

Proud - Ouch, painful! Hope you feel better soon x

alannadee - sorry to hear about your fall, hope your ankle gets better soon.


----------



## kaths101

Yay another July sunbeam in June :haha: huge congratulations junemomma on little Emma. I bet she's a little cutie :cloud9:

Miss bellum and anon glad all is going well, you both sound so proud of your little girl.. What a lovely surprise! I would love my LO to be in the next few weeks, the thought of up to another 5 weeks of this isn't great, knowing me I will go until the end of July! The last group I was in with jack I was one of the last to have my baby.. It was quite depressing seeing all the babies popping out and still waiting! He will come when he wants to though! Where will we all go next? Baby club? Or it would be nice to carry on this thread if we're allowed. 

Proud, sorry to hear about your near fall! I bet that was really painful, I hope you are feeling ok now

Alice what lovely children you have helping you with the chores :thumbup:


----------



## caro103

yay congrats june! 

proud, hope you manage to get some rest tonight and the pains not so bad tomorrow :)

xxx


----------



## NennaKay

junemomma09 said:


> Our Emma Claire arrived at 934 am <3 we couldn't be more blessed <3 will post pics and birth story later. We are enjoying her presence at the moment :)

Congrats June! So pleased your little girl made her arrival safely. :thumbup:



ProudArmyWife said:


> Just had a little incident. Dd was running around without her diaper on had and accident and didn't tell me so as I go walking through the living room (we have all hardwood floors) I stepped in the puddle and slipped. I managed to not fall but once again feel like I pulled every muscle in my pelvis/vagina area :cry: I do believe this is now the third or forth time I have almost fallen since like 30 weeks. If I wasn't worried it would hurt baby I wouldn't try to catch myself I would just fall as that seems like it would be less painful :haha:

I took a bit of a fall when I tripped over an unknown something last week... I caught my left foot and bruised it, and landed on my right knee and elbow. I spilled very little of my drink and managed to keep my bump from hitting the floor. I was laughing, but I scared my OH... I landed right at his feet and he yelled at me: what are you doing?! Poor guy... It is a bit scary having no control though!



kaths101 said:


> Yay another July sunbeam in June. I would love my LO to be in the next few weeks, the thought of up to another 5 weeks of this isn't great, knowing me I will go until the end of July! The last group I was in with jack I was one of the last to have my baby.. It was quite depressing seeing all the babies popping out and still waiting! He will come when he wants to though! Where will we all go next? Baby club? Or it would be nice to carry on this thread if we're allowed.

Katy's... I think we can ask admin to have this thread moved over to Baby Club once everyone has had their little bundles... Although with the size of it, it may be easier to just start anew and put a link in on one of the first pages for people to move over. :shrug:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

NennaKay said:

> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Yay another July sunbeam in June. I would love my LO to be in the next few weeks, the thought of up to another 5 weeks of this isn't great, knowing me I will go until the end of July! The last group I was in with jack I was one of the last to have my baby.. It was quite depressing seeing all the babies popping out and still waiting! He will come when he wants to though! Where will we all go next? Baby club? Or it would be nice to carry on this thread if we're allowed.
> 
> Katy's... I think we can ask admin to have this thread moved over to Baby Club once everyone has had their little bundles... Although with the size of it, it may be easier to just start anew and put a link in on one of the first pages for people to move over. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I say we start a Sunbeams thread in the Baby Club (doesn't have to be just July but all of us Sunbeams no matter what month they popped out in.) We can have a master page with the birthdates and weights etc. :) That way we can have a nice fresh place to pop over after the babies arrive to coo and fawn over everybody! :D


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats oneandtwo and June on your little girls!!!! Can't wait to hear your birth stories!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Actually - just dug around and it looks like discussion groups like ours go in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/ So that's where we should set up shop next.

Headed out to finally buy our carseat tonight and I've almost got the baby laundry done. Noticed I do not have very much in the way of newborn clothes! uh oh....


----------



## sue_88

Love the idea of starting a new sunbeam thread when we've all got our sweet babes!

We've all been together for ages now :D be lovely to carry it on


----------



## Breadsticks

June, so so happy that Emma made her appearance today! Congratulations! :D

I love the idea of having another thread too :) We've all been talking for so long now, it really is incredible when you think about it.

I'm not quite sure what's going on, but this morning I had contractions every 5-10 min with accompanying cramps/discomfort. It went on for hours until I finally took a nap...just woke up and have had one already but waiting for more. I'm hoping this is the start of things but not sure that I should get excited or anything. I just feel like it would have progressed to more by now.


----------



## kaths101

Breadsticks said:


> June, so so happy that Emma made her appearance today! Congratulations! :D
> 
> I love the idea of having another thread too :) We've all been talking for so long now, it really is incredible when you think about it.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what's going on, but this morning I had contractions every 5-10 min with accompanying cramps/discomfort. It went on for hours until I finally took a nap...just woke up and have had one already but waiting for more. I'm hoping this is the start of things but not sure that I should get excited or anything. I just feel like it would have progressed to more by now.

Sounds like something could be happening :happydance: 
I had this the other night though, went to bed, woke up and nothing. I think our babes are teasing us! Keep active, have you got a ball to bounce on?


----------



## alicecooper

ooh breadsticks maybe it's just a slow start. sounds quite exciting anyway x

I like the idea of a new sunbeams group too :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I like the idea of a new thread as well :)

Breadsticks sounds exciting maybe it will turn into something for you.

Have been in pain all day been pretty hard to walk but dh is bringing me hope some warm Apple pie which I've been craving for a few days so should make me feel some what Bette right :haha: been having some heavier period like cramping/contractions all day hoping maybe it turns into something tonight. If I'm not in to much pain maybe I'll sneak in a quick :sex: with dh :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Well I was having some nice back pain & cramps earlier.......went for a lush bath just before bed and now NADA!! I'm soooooo relaxed though, I used some mummy-to-be bath salts which smell divine & now I don't smell to bad myself :haha:

Hoping that I'm sooooo relaxed something will happen overnight! 

Anyone know how the full moon works? Should I go stand in the garden? Soak up some Moon Rays!! :rofl:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:rofl: sue I was wondering the same thing do you have to actually go outside under the moon? I'm not opposed to catching some moon rays :haha:


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> Well I was having some nice back pain & cramps earlier.......went for a lush bath just before bed and now NADA!! I'm soooooo relaxed though, I used some mummy-to-be bath salts which smell divine & now I don't smell to bad myself :haha:
> 
> Hoping that I'm sooooo relaxed something will happen overnight!
> 
> Anyone know how the full moon works? Should I go stand in the garden? Soak up some Moon Rays!! :rofl:

:rofl: can you imagine all us lot now laying nudey out in the garden under the moon! :loopy: how funny! 
Nothing here now either ...all back pain gone! Grr


----------



## sue_88

It's rained here today and I'm in my pjs .....don't want to get my feet wet. I'm going to stick my head out the window for a while & deep breath the Shropshire countryside air and stare intimidatingly at the moon! :rofl:


----------



## Breadsticks

Kaths, I do :) And now that my husband is home I can't decide what I want to do lol. I'll either be bouncing or walking soon, that is for sure.

Alice, thanks, I sure hope so too! Watch this all just be a trick and I go another four weeks :haha:

Proud, so sorry for your accident! Apple pie sounds so delicious right now, I think I might just bring that up to my husband lol. I hope you are able to walk better soon! That is exciting that you are having contractions also, crossing my fingers you are going into labor but after you have your pie! ;)

Sue, that bath sounds amazing! We have all showers which I never cared about before now. Thankfully the hospital has nice big tubs to labor in.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats everyone that had their babies recently!! i can't believe how many of our july babies are coming early!! I wish the front page was updated so i could actually see how many since my memory is kind of out the window right now :haha:

as for the group after all babies are born..i think you can keep posting on this one..some of the moms from the November 2011 babies still keep in touch on the original thread

afm i have to try to force myself to go to work tomorrow..im really hoping for some good news that the short term disability group will allow me to at least work half days until my leave starts. I have four days this week then 1 day the next week so hopefully i'll manage. ive just been so uncomfortable and nauseous the last few days i dont even want to go outside in the heat to get to my car or work or anything!!


----------



## alicecooper

my baby has hiccups. It's annoying me lol.


----------



## counting

alicecooper said:


> my baby has hiccups. It's annoying me lol.

Haha...You wouldn't want my baby- he has hiccups at least 4-5 times a day sometimes for up to half hour at a time, and has for weeks. He is ALWAYS hiccuping. I'm pretty used to it now. Though if he is wide awake and has them for a while HE gets frustrated and starts kicking and throwing his little fists around.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Mine gets hiccups a lot as well! Especially if I drink cold water to quickly :haha: over the last couple weeks it's been odd because she's sitting so low I actually can feel her hiccups in my back side :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

yeah this isn't the first time mine has had hiccups. S/he gets them a lot. It was just particularly irritating me at that point haha. They've stopped now 

Anybody up for rolling around naked in the garden under that moon then? Race ya! lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Alice how nice your kids are old enough to help with [email protected]! Libby would love to help but she becomes more of a hindrance to cleaning up jobs than an actual helper. I am trying to encourage her listening skills. I know she hears me but it must be a toddler thing to just ignore or do the opposite of whatever the parent says. 
I too did a cleaning frenzy this morning but the house STILL looks like a cyclone hit it. I did dishes, changed the bed linen, swept and mopped kitchen/bathroom and toilet floor area and there is still toys and stuff that is scattered here there and everywhere- ugh. After my efforts with housework I went to the bathroom and a giant clump of green mucus was there when I wiped...is that the plug? There wasn't any blood attached just goopy?
I am letting Libby watch a Charlie and Lola DVD...It seems to be keeping her amused. Heartburn is killing me and I had a very restless night I couldn't sleep but I was tired...really annoyed.
One and two...congrats on your baby!!
June can't wait to hear more details and see photos!
All the best ladies with the upcoming births...and yes I love the Sunbeam thread idea!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm in Alice! :haha: anything to get this baby moving !


----------



## counting

Does anyone know at what point swollen feet are too swollen? I've had problems with puffy feet for a few weeks now, and some occasional puffiness in hands face(nothing too serious) but my blood pressure has been ok and my doctor prescribed support hose.

Anyway, today my right foot is so swollen I can hardly walk and it feels like it is burning. I can leave an indent about a half inch deep on the top if I press in. My legs, ankles and right foot are also swollen but not as bad as my right. My hands are ok and no other issues.

So..How swollen is too swollen?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hmm counting that's a good question. Maybe call your doctor and ask them? I'm not to sure on the answer for that. Drink lots of water, rest and elevate your feet.


----------



## counting

Drinking lots and have my feet up in bed as I type. It's late here so I can't call the doctor, I'd have to call L&D which I really don't want to do, so hoping my feet go down some. The right one especially looks like a big balloon with five little sausages sticking out of the end. Tomorrow I have the viewing for my grandfather and then his funeral Tuesday so I'm really hoping this will take care of itself without me having to go in. Enough stress as is.


----------



## Vankiwi

Counting I think if you can leave dents I would call l&d and ask! 

Congrats to all the new mums and babies, so exciting there have been so many already!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hello ladies. 

Congratulations to everyone who had their babies :) 

Scarey night last night, we to visit my parents who live 40 miles away and started to feel nub down one side couldn't hold a convo or anything. Phoned out of hours and they sent an ambulance and I got taken in. L and d said be prepared to have baby out that night because my blood pressure was through the roof. 

They did a trace and babies heart beat was up to nearly 200 so they said I had so long then another trace. When we did that one all was fine. Bp had dropped so sent me home and said they think it t was a migraine, but another episode like it and he will be born! 

Slept at my parents and only had an hour or so sleep so we will be heading home after breakfast and hopfully I can sleep in our bed.. a temper king size makes you a bbit of a bed snob, the spare lumpy bed at my parents has killed my back and hips!


----------



## oneandtwo

https://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp198/jbdclmom/2013062295164225_zpsfa22ea27.jpg

long birth story!! i copied it feom another forum i posted on :) we're homr now and things are going well so far :)

Thursday I had a doc appt. I was more effaced (50_60%) and baby had dropped a bit but I was still not dilating more despite having stop and go labor contractions for days. She stripped my membranes she guessed baby probably weighed 7lbs 3-4oz (good guesser eh?!), that day we walked the mall and went to the farmers market and walked some more. Friday morning I was woken up by contractions, every 8 minutes after a few hours they increased to every 4 minutes, about an hour and a half into that, they stopped. It was crazy and I got frustrated that they stopped. Cleaned all that day, went to bed a little crampy but nothing unusual.

Saturday morning around 1am I was again, woken up by contractions they were more like 5minutes apart, but not too painful just sat in my room while everyone was sleeping and kinda dealt with them. Woke my sister up around 330 to let her know I was pretty sure I was in labor as they increased to every 2-4 min and were getting a bit difficult. Got in the shower, then got out emailed Dh's chief, Dh and texted my friend who was in charge of coming to watch the boys while I was on the hospital. Dicked around a few hours until they were 2-3 minutes apart consistently and couldnt walk normally through them. Had my friend come and we left for the hospital as soon as she got there.

Got to the hospital, was checked, she was -1 station, I was 4cm dilated and 80% effaced. So i was admitted that was at 0529. DH called around 7-8ish I think We hung out a while, my OB came in around 10-11am I was 6 cm dilated, 90% effaced and she was at a 0 station. Thought for sure she was coming soon and I was SO stoked because the contractions were still really manageable, they hurt but I got a break so it was fine in between them. I was checked again a couple hours later, no change. They mentioned breaking my water but left it up to me cause my doc knew I didnt want anything to augment. I was given time to think about what I wanted I decided to get the fentynol(sp?) shot to get some rest as I was SUPER tired and maybe see if resting helped progression , was able to rest for an hour or so. They checked again, Still no change, I told the nurse that I would agree to have my water broken. Told my sister I was a bit nervous to have my water broke as last time I allowed that, thats where the interventions started as it hurt super bad. Anyway had to wait til the doctor to come back from lunch, so we just hung out till then.

Around 1530-1545 ish doc came in and checked one more time for progression, still nothing. My water was broken close to 4. Immediately I got the MOST excrutiating contraction, I cant even describe I latched onto the side of the bed and started groaning still had the phone up to my head listening to casey talk me, he asked if I was okay I told him "I need an epidural I cant do this". doc heard me and said, are you sure. Just then I got another contraction, My sister coached me through that one I said yes epidural, and then next one came and I thought well i can do this, kris is helping me breathe and i was able to concentrate through the third contraction without screaming. Then the 4th came and I started feeling the need to push. They wanted to check me, I told the nurse not to touch me. I didnt handle the 4th one well as it was even more intense than the previous three Epi guy came and they said they had to check to see if i could get the epi. I was 8cm and fully effaced, apparently that was still time. He tried talking to me I cant even remember waht he was saying it lasted through two contractions, Casey was trying to say something, I threw the phone at the nurse. She told him he'd have to listen, I couldnt hold the phone anymore. My whole body was shaking because I was progressing so fast. During those two contractions someone said "those grunts sound like shes pushing" I still wouldnt let them check me, so they just opened my legs to see and said they NEEDED to check me. I was fully dilated, I FREAKED i started screaming that I didnt want to do this, it hurt too much, I couldnt do it. I had a hold of my sisters hand, I was scared out of my mind. One of the nurses tried to lift my leg up like a stirrup I told her not to touch me and I would NOT be lifting my leg like that, I screamed that it hurt and i wanted my legs down. They didnt break down my bed, I felt the "ring of fire" which was more like a ring of razorblades in my vag. I freaked was panicked I couldnt concentrate like I felt like I wanted to escape, it was crazy i went away while I was screaming and pushing. I pushed through a couple contractions and was having a hard time breathing through them. My sister and doctor being as amazing as they were kind of got me to zone in and said to me the baby HAD to come out, it was only coming out one way and I needed to concetrate my screaming into my pushing. I didnt consciously decide to do it, but something just changed I felt like a click or connection in my head, I grabbed both sides of the bed and bore down with more determination than I am pretty sure I have ever had before. I felt her head come, I honestly thought I would feel relief after that, there was none. There was a smaller burn and her shoulders came then the rest of her...OMG sweeeet relief!! She was immediatly handed to me, doc went to cut her cord and my amazing sister told her to stop, reminded her I wanted delayed clamping. The doctor thanked her for a reminder. I got to sit there with baby girl on my chest rubbing her, trying to get her to cry more and just being in complete awe of her. The cord was cut by my sister after the pulsing stopped, she had casey on the phone and said "you ready daddy?" Dh was able to be on the phone the whole time, He was a bit freaked pretty sure as I was EXTREMELY vocal, my throat hurt from screaming. But I got the phone after that, I let them take baby cause hubs really wanted to know birth weight etc. so he could announce the birth via Facebook. delivered the placenta, which felt gross**had to have two stitches, which also felt awful cause i wasnt numbed completely from the lido shots so I could feel the needles**

So from water breaking at 6cm to her birth was about a half hour she was born at 1629.*

She received none of the shots, and we said they could do the ointment as they said its a hassle to not get it. then they "forgot" to give it cause they wanted us to bond first**She latched on basically on her own within 30 min of being born and nursed for AN HOUR!*

She is the calmest baby ever, she doesnt even cry when hungry, just wakes up and slaps her lips and waits for me to feed her. She didnt cry from her foot stick either.*

As far as birthing naturally, I really am glad that there was no time for the epi as I really wanted to experience a natural birth. But I can honestly say that is something i NEVER want to experience again. The doc and nurses all said I was amazing and they could see the change in my face when i went from panicked to determined to get her out. Funny also, a little bit before my water was broken the nurse had mentioned that long natural labors are better because you have time to work through the contractions. short labors you have no time to adjust so its more chaotic. I TOTALLY get what she meant now! They all said it was a rollar coaster of a birth, and my sister was amazed and I am SO glad she was there, she was just freakishly wonderful and amazing I cannot imagine doing that without her. she was just gaaah I dont know amazing she was a great coach. all the nurses complimented her on how well she did and said she should be a doula, she is seriously thinking about doing it now. and I think she should, she was so comforting and soothing and wonderful.


----------



## kaths101

Wow oneandtwo, what a gorgeous baby girl you have there! And thank you for your birth story. It did sound pretty hectic and fast at the end. I'm really glad your sister was there. I bet it was an amazing experience for her too!


----------



## kaths101

Counting, I would get checked out. Have you swelling anywhere else? It can be a sign of pre eclampsia. I had pretty bad swelling in my feet with jack. I'm a size 6 shoe and had to buy size 9!! 
Keep them raised as much as you can. 
Didn't notice where you lived but I would call the midwife and get her to check your wee and blood pressure just in case x


----------



## alannadee

Congrats oneandtwo! She is lovely!

I ended up going to hospital last night for an X-ray on my ankle to check it wasn't broken! Good news it isn't, just a really bad sprain. So gotta take it easy for a bit.
My mum is coming to do some decorating 2mora, so will have to sit and give instructions! Lol.


----------



## sue_88

Great story Oneandtwo! You did great!! She's so cute :)

Pink - omg that sounds really scary! Do you suffer with migraines? Really hope you don't have another episode like that again. Hope you are feeling better.

Counting - how's the swelling? That sounded quite extreme, I've also heard if you can leave an imprint in your flesh it's best to call someone to be checked.

Alana - sorry your ankle was so painful you needed to get it xrayed! Lucky just a sprain, make sure you rest now then & order everyone about! :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Haven't had one since I was 18 so 7 years ago! Its called a silent migraine or something you dont actually get the head ache. They were testing me for a stroke and spinal damage that was scarier than them saving they were going to get him out! 

Just got home after over an hour and halves drive luckily oh was driving.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oneandtwo she is beautiful! 

Pink hope your feeling better

Counting did the swelling go down? 


I just had a hormonal moment on Facebook went off on a tangent about the great formula breast feeding debate :dohh: I have several friends who are VERY pro breast feeding and post a million things a day about it and inadvertently make moms who formula feed feel like trash and it just worked my nerves this morning. I formula fed my first because of supply issues and I was devastated about it for months but she is now a perfectly healthy two year old. I plan to attempt breast feeding again but I will not be made to feel like a crap mom this time if it doesn't work out and we have to do formula again. I don't get why moms can't all just support one another instead we get so tangled up in little things like how each other chooses to feed out child it's just plain nuts to me!


----------



## sue_88

ProudArmyWife said:


> Oneandtwo she is beautiful!
> 
> Pink hope your feeling better
> 
> Counting did the swelling go down?
> 
> 
> I just had a hormonal moment on Facebook went off on a tangent about the great formula breast feeding debate :dohh: I have several friends who are VERY pro breast feeding and post a million things a day about it and inadvertently make moms who formula feed feel like trash and it just worked my nerves this morning. I formula fed my first because of supply issues and I was devastated about it for months but she is now a perfectly healthy two year old. I plan to attempt breast feeding again but I will not be made to feel like a crap mom this time if it doesn't work out and we have to do formula again. I don't get why moms can't all just support one another instead we get so tangled up in little things like how each other chooses to feed out child it's just plain nuts to me!

Agreed!! :thumbup:

I do try to stay out of the FF vs BF debates, as otherwise I would just go :wacko:

I will also be attempting Breastfeeding - I have a nutritional degree and spent many years studying it.....and I want to try it.

BUT I am the ONLY person in my family to ever attempt it!! I was FF fed, as were my two sisters, two cousins, and now my cousins daughter! And I am petrified that I wont get any support.

But if I need to switch to formula for any number of reasons that come up..........so be it ! It's not going to kill her, I'm pretty intelligient ( :haha: ), very healthy, as is my sister.....anecdotal evidence maybe but formula is just as perfect in raising healthy kids as breast milk.


All mummies (well, MOST mummies) in this world want exactly the same thing.....to raise happy healthy kids.....who cares how we go about it :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## sue_88

Does anybody want to connect on Facebook? :flower:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/sue.walker.1428


----------



## Miss Bellum

oneandtwo - Congratulations on your little girl! She is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing your birth story - you did amazingly well. Your sister was amazing, what a great partner. :happydance::flower: :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

It will be interesting to see if the supermoon did help anyone along the birth process - I had visions last night of lots of pregnant ladies rolling around howling at the moon! :haha:

Proud - I totally agree with you over the BF issue. Everyone mum just wants to do the best by their LO. I dont think it is ever helpful to criticise anyone else. There are lots of reasons why people cant or dont want to BF and its really unhelpful to stress people out by judging their choices. Every mum & baby are different and will need to make different choices to suit their needs best. 

Sue - I dont have a lot of BF experience yet, only a few days, but if your area is anything like ours, there is a lot of support out there. In the hospital, they dont let you out until you are confident you can bf if that is your choice and presumably your MW will do likewise at your home birth. I have had 3 MW visits since coming home and at each one they are happy to help & advice on any BF issues that may arise. NCT have a helpline as well, which is very useful and open to anyone to use. 

Me & Elle are both getting use to it, but are gradually finding our way. I am finding the key is to stay relaxed, just accepting that it does take time to get it right every time. If it is getting a bit stressful, then stop and give yourself a break. Also, it is a lot easier to follow the baby's lead. For the first few days, I was told by the MW that i had to wake her up to make sure she fed and this was where we really struggled. Like anyone, Elle does not like been woken up & things forced on her! Now we are back to feeding on demand, it is going much better. 

Good luck when you start, I'm sure you will be fine - your family seem like they are very supportive so there is no reason to suppose they won't be over this.

I've send a FB friend request too - Leesa Jones


----------



## alicecooper

sue_88 said:


> Does anybody want to connect on Facebook? :flower:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/sue.walker.1428

I've sent you a friend request. I'm Nat Gosney :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody want to connect on Facebook? :flower:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/sue.walker.1428
> 
> I've sent you a friend request. I'm Nat Gosney :)Click to expand...

I've just sent you a friend request too :)


----------



## sue_88

Miss Bellum said:


> It will be interesting to see if the supermoon did help anyone along the birth process - I had visions last night of lots of pregnant ladies rolling around howling at the moon! :haha:
> 
> Proud - I totally agree with you over the BF issue. Everyone mum just wants to do the best by their LO. I dont think it is ever helpful to criticise anyone else. There are lots of reasons why people cant or dont want to BF and its really unhelpful to stress people out by judging their choices. Every mum & baby are different and will need to make different choices to suit their needs best.
> 
> Sue - I dont have a lot of BF experience yet, only a few days, but if your area is anything like ours, there is a lot of support out there. In the hospital, they dont let you out until you are confident you can bf if that is your choice and presumably your MW will do likewise at your home birth. I have had 3 MW visits since coming home and at each one they are happy to help & advice on any BF issues that may arise. NCT have a helpline as well, which is very useful and open to anyone to use.
> 
> Me & Elle are both getting use to it, but are gradually finding our way. I am finding the key is to stay relaxed, just accepting that it does take time to get it right every time. If it is getting a bit stressful, then stop and give yourself a break. Also, it is a lot easier to follow the baby's lead. For the first few days, I was told by the MW that i had to wake her up to make sure she fed and this was where we really struggled. Like anyone, Elle does not like been woken up & things forced on her! Now we are back to feeding on demand, it is going much better.
> 
> Good luck when you start, I'm sure you will be fine - your family seem like they are very supportive so there is no reason to suppose they won't be over this.
> 
> I've send a FB friend request too - Leesa Jones

Thank you for sharing :)

My midwife is a lactation consultant as well....I'm so blessed with her, so I know she'll be wonderful. And then the local baby group is als breastfeeding support so I will have that too.

My family just don't really understand the whole BF thing though, and think I can pump and they can feed or she'll be on Formula after 2/3 months. It's because they've not looked into it really. 

Willing to play it all by Millie though! She's the star in all of this :D and what she wants - she gets! :baby:


----------



## sue_88

Super *bloody* Moon did crap all for me!!!

After my bath, went to bed, slept lush and have woken today with bags of energy & not in an ounce of pain!! I don't even think I've had a cramp !!

:shrug: !!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

ARGHH... It's 6am and I've been WIDE awake since 3:30 - so frustrated right now :growlmad: There is zero point in being awake. I already went pee three times and had a snack, now I've just succumb to the fact that I will be needing a big nap this afternoon.

No point in me being frustrated - I'm on leave and don't have anything planned but a babies and bellies group and some one on one time with DH... I just wanted to have a good nights rest :-[ 

Sorry for the whinge - going to catch up on all you lovely ladies now :flow:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sent you a friend request sue. I am gemma think my picture is oliver x


----------



## oneandtwo

there was a HUGE influx in patients in the hospitalSaturday night. the nurses said most of them went home!! i think the super moon thing is,a bit of a wives tale.

thanks everyone for the well wishes, our first night home went fantastic and shes nursing like crazy. as crazy as that birth was i feel so much better after it vs. my medicated ones!!

gl girls, i can't wait to see updates of everyones babies coming :"


----------



## alicecooper

Just been to the midwife.

Baby is only 1 fifth engaged. I think it's safe to say s/he is going to be fashionably late.

Heartbeat sounds fine.
My BP is fine (lowish but fine).
There was a trace of protein in my urine but they didn't say anything about that really.
They want me on iron tablets. UGH. I've been avoiding taking them because they make me really constipated.
I'm measuring 42 weeks (I'm actually 39+4, so 2 and a half weeks ahead).

And that's that really. MEH. No baby for me yet.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Sue - sounds like you are all set! I think when it comes to BF, best thing is just to leave it to the baby to lead the way :) 

Floating - Hope you can get some sleep soon. 

Alice - Good to hear all went well at the check up. I think if there is only a trace of protein and there hasn't been before, they don't worry about it. Keeping fingers crossed for you that your LO comes out on time.


----------



## kaths101

I've friend requested you too, jack sat in a peppa pig car. 

I also hate the bf/ff debates. I think each mother has to decide what's best for them, it doesn't involve anyone else. I breastfed jack but almost gave up, it was so hard the first few weeks, glad I persevered though. I plan to breastfeed this one too but if it doesn't work I have no problem with formula what so ever. It's a shame people aren't supportive of each other, especially new mums. It's all challenging enough! 
Sue my family are quite the same. My best friend is also anti breastfeeding and told me that's why jack screamed so much, it's disgusting and embarrassing as boobies are sexual!!! That's her view I have mine but it's each to their own! :shrug:

The full moon didnt help me either, though I didn't get to the point of lounging about in the garden soaking in the rays! :haha: infact I didn't even see it :blush:


----------



## MissFox

Ugh. Lost service mid post and its gone. Congrats on new babies!


----------



## counting

Pink Flowers said:


> Haven't had one since I was 18 so 7 years ago! Its called a silent migraine or something you dont actually get the head ache. They were testing me for a stroke and spinal damage that was scarier than them saving they were going to get him out!
> 
> Just got home after over an hour and halves drive luckily oh was driving.

I've had silent migraines before. It's terrifying. First time I did I was convinced I was dying and I couldn't even form words. I really feel for anyone who has experienced one.

For everyone who was worried about the swelling, I am down a BIT this afternoon which is great. I have been able to leave imprints for weeks now, my doctor knows thank goodness and still says everything is okay for now as my blood pressure is reasonable and no protein in urine. I see her on Thursday but if I swell too much more, I will definitely get seen beforehand.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

At the doctors will respond to everyone when I get home. Crossing my fingers for some type of progress. I'm feeling very unwell today nauseated and lots of loose stool so not fun


----------



## babyclements

Congrats on all the babies, I feel like I still have forever left! 
2 weeks till "full term'. 5 weeks till due date, Getting impatient!!


----------



## kaths101

Is Eve (Aaisrie) still about? Hope she is ok as she was in hospital alot or have I missed her posts? Is it only her that can update the first page? 

Missfox I did that the other day, wrote a big long post out and post it! Soo annoying. 

Counting glad your swelling has gone down a little, as long as your doctor knows you're be ok. It is painful though isn't it, I haven't got it so bad this time but with jack it felt like they were going to explode! 

Good luck proud, sorry you're feeling so unwell. Hopefully it will all be over soon xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Alice glad your appt went well! Maybe baby will surprise you an show up still :)

Counting glad your swelling has gone Down some.


So I actually had a good appt! I am almost 4cm!! Baby has gotten even lower and my cervix has gotten much lower since last appt as well. Said still have some thinning to do but all looks good. Was offered an induction this week at 39 weeks if I wanted it. She said at 4cm they start to recommend it. Told her I wanted to wait till my due date before going down that road so fingers crossed she comes this week and if not at least I know there's an end in sight and I won't have to go two weeks over before they do anything :happydance:


----------



## dove830

alicecooper said:


> Just been to the midwife.
> 
> Baby is only 1 fifth engaged. I think it's safe to say s/he is going to be fashionably late.
> 
> Heartbeat sounds fine.
> My BP is fine (lowish but fine).
> There was a trace of protein in my urine but they didn't say anything about that really.
> They want me on iron tablets. UGH. I've been avoiding taking them because they make me really constipated.
> I'm measuring 42 weeks (I'm actually 39+4, so 2 and a half weeks ahead).
> 
> And that's that really. MEH. No baby for me yet.

Don't feel too bad about measuring big--at my 37 week appointment I meansure 42.5....yowza!:dohh:


----------



## sue_88

Counting - glad the swelling has eased a little. At least your doc knows & no protein both good, best keep an eye though. Bet it's super uncomfy!


Proud - glad you had a good app & some progression. Bet that's made you feel better after your last app. Induction at 39w though :wacko: I find that a little strange to just be offered it!

Alice - also glad you had a good appointment - definitely a given you're growing a mini hulk! You never know, maybe this LO will give you a surprise!


AFM - not done much today. Resting watching the tennis on telly, touch of shopping & now lying on my bed after eating some Ben & Jerrys. Yummy....just a mini pot I may add! :haha: absolutely ZERO signs today that baby's coming soon, think I had one cramp earlier :shrug: little miss has been a right lazy madam today no big kicks just shuffling around....she's developed a new routine since about thurs last week now she's getting more cramped, took a while to get used to it but I definitely think she's going to be a laid back lazy monkey! :sleep:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

sue_88 said:


> Proud - glad you had a good app & some progression. Bet that's made you feel better after your last app. Induction at 39w though :wacko: I find that a little strange to just be offered it!
> 
> :

I guess it's because of the dilation. She said at 4cm they usually recommend it but that it was my choice. I'm not okay with induction before my due date though if I don't have a medical reason. Now next week may be a different story I will probably be all for it next week :haha: dh is gonna go to that appt though (if we make it) so we can make that decision together. I'm hoping she comes this week though I would really prefer to just go naturally like last time


----------



## kaths101

Hopefully you won't get to induction proud! 4cm yikes, I was 3cm when I went in with jack and had him 3 hours later! :haha:
Hopefully t won't be long now!


----------



## caro103

hi ladies, :D

Sue, sent a friend request (Caroline T) :D, would love to connect with you other ladies too so perhaps Sue could recommend people so we can all link!? 

I fell down the stairs this morning :/, only last 4-5steps but kinda hurt! think everything is ok though, accept for a bruised back and bum :blush:, cutest thing was me falling immediately stopped DS mid tantrum and he even went and picked all the washing up i'd scattered everywhere in the fall...awww...he's beginning to show compassion :D xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

if you want to add me this is my link, you should be able to get to it I will be setting it back to private tomorrow :haha: 

https://www.facebook.com/gemma.mccartney1


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Wow it's so odd to hear all of you hoping your babies are due any day whereas (despite feeling DONE!) I'm sitting over here praying the baby waits till July! Mom will be back from Kentucky by the 29th and Macy's can deliver the new sofa on July 2nd. The co-sleeper hasn't even freaking SHIPPED yet!! (can you say annoyed?) and the diaper bag is due to be here on the 27th. 

Had my second dose of steroids today and really I haven't suffered much in the ill effects yet! *crosses fingers* I got rather warm last night and the heartburn was pretty bad, but actually the carpal tunnel in the middle of the night wasn't nearly as bad as it has been! Acceptable trade-off in my opinion. 

Oh we bought the car seat last night finally. It's in it's big box in the trunk of my car. lol 

Built the crib even though that's not where he's going to sleep, but it makes me feel like I've accomplished something.

I'm dying a batch of Jessie's clothes at the moment... trying to turn then from pink and purple to brown and blue! Wish me luck! Should have taken a before picture of them before I dunked them. I'll try to remember before I do the pink-brown batch.

So did we not get any Full Moon babies??? How disappointing! 
*
Proud* - I can't believe they even suggest induction before your due date unless your waters have broken. That sounds silly. Part of the reason I've declined internal exams! If they don't know what's going on down there they can't try to speed it up with drugs! Induction based contractions HURT way more than normal ones.. or so I hear, by the time they gave me the picton etc I was mostly dilated and everything hurt like a beast.

*oneandtwo *- I can't believe I read your birth story!!! *laughs* now I'm freaked all over again. Beautiful little one though!! Congratulations.
The labour and delivery nurse I'm friends with said they always get a lot more people in the hospital on the full moon thinking they're in labour but A LOT are sent home. So maternity units ARE busier... just not for the reason we'd like. :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

They weren't pushy about it at all they just offered. I guess a lot of people usually jump on it. They said it was totally up to me. But like I said I would much much prefer to go I. My own. Been up cleaning my house gonna bounce on my ball for a while.


----------



## sue_88

Yeah get baby's head bouncing on that 4cm cervix!!! Come on baby!! :D

I've had a couple of cramps but all in all really uneventful day baby wise :dohh:


----------



## Miss Bellum

babyclements - it's surprising how quick the time goes and you never know when your little one will decide to make an entrance! 

Proud - Sounds like a great appointment and such a relief to see the end in sight. Hope your little one turns up soon x 

caro103 - ouch! sounds painful - Hope you feel better soon x 

pink flowers - I have just sent you a friend request 

beccamichelle - Glad the carpal tunnel is getting better


----------



## tlh97990

i formula fed my first daughter by choice and plan on formula feeding this one as well. I've also always been given a lot of grief for not wanting to breast feed and it drives me crazy because i don't judge people that breast feed! My daughter has been perfect on weight and height and she never gets sick so clearly formula isnt all that bad!

i found out today i can't work half days until maternity leave because the company that does our benefits said i have to be full time. one week from today is my last day so i really only have 4 working days left. i hope i can manage


----------



## Libbysmum

Sue I put my request...
this is me 
https://www.facebook.com/empop2009

Oneandtwo your baby is so sweet! 
I been chasing a toddler about this morning who refuses to let me do her hair...stubborn! She would rather look like a wild woman I suppose!


----------



## floatingbaby

Sorry for my complaint earlier today - woke up in a mood! And thanks for all the well wishes on my health, deffo feeling wayyyy better this week :thumbup:

Oh becca - I enjoyed reading Jessica's birth story! Your OH is an entertaining write too :thumbup:

*ACooper* - your posts always make me laugh!! Thanks! (re: It's the Final Countdown)
*Sue* - your days always sound so lovely :flower: Sorry you have to deal with/think about ex again - such an idiot. Ex's are the worst :nope:
*MissBell* - Huge congrats to you again, and I just want to say that I am incredibly impressed and inspired that you had a natural breech birth! WOW! My baby isn't breech, but I have asked health care professionals about it and they all say, no way we would let you have a vaginal birth - so a story like yours is truly inspiring - thank you!
*oneandtwo* - way to go! Such wonderful news :thumbup:
Congrats to you *June* on little Emma <3
*Proud* - glad to hear you are having some progress - exciting!

AFM on the baby front, things are pretty quiet. I get reg, painless BH's. on a couple occasions I have felt menstrual type cramps, but hardly noticeable. I don't feel like baby is coming anytime soon...but what do I know :haha: 
I had (TMI) explosive poo today though. It was horrendous. It felt as though all my bowels were going to come out. Just awful :nope: hope I don't have to do that again :dohh: 
DH and I moved onto our boat for a few days - it's anchored in the bay so we have to zodiac out to it and I climb up the ladder over the edge. It's kind of funny, but so peaceful being on the water. We've been staying at my folks place and they are overrun with children (grands and rentals) and so we needed a break from the chaos!! Plus it's lovely to have some one-on-one time before we become a little family :cloud9:

Little peanut is moving so strangely these days, more lightening crotch and weird pains within the uterus. But it's allllllll good as long as baby is happy :baby:


----------



## Libbysmum

Floating I am a bit envious that your get to go out on the boat...that sounds so lovely!
My mother had the morning off so decided to come over and help watch Libby. She has also offered to stay over this weekend if we wanted her to just in the case I may go into Labor. I made chocolate brownies while she was here and I think they must not have cooked right cause they're really sticky I must have added too much liquid or something. They taste yummy but just a bit tricky to eat.
It is sooooo cold here I am doing all I can to stay warm and not get sick.
Been praying labor starts soon...DH and I had an argument about how many weeks he is planning to take off once baby is born. He made out like I was being selfish for wanting him home. With Libby he only took five days off and I was in hospital for all of those days with the csection so as soon as we got home he was off back at work and I felt so overwhelmed and cried my eyes out on the couch. I really do not want to repeat that scenario.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Morning :) 

I am feeling much better today I actually slept through the night! I have the mw later so we will see what she says about everything. 

How is everyone? Me and O are watching the heffalump movie lol


----------



## sue_88

Morning :wave:

I slept well too.......when I eventually fell asleep at 1am :dohh: so still tired even though I got a good few hours. Bleugh! Midwife today for me too :happydance: 

Pink - glad you're feeling better x hope your app goes well!
Floating - aww that sounds lovely being on the boat for a few days x
Libby's - hope little one decided to have her hair brush in the end! The brownies sound lush....stickier the better I say. Into a bowl & lots of ice cream *slurp* hope your OH takes longed than 5 days off, that must have not been nice coming home after the section to be by yourself.


I think I need a nap now after some brekkie, try and get my energy levels up! X


----------



## Pink Flowers

What time is your appointment sue? Mines at 2.30. Hoping she just sends me on my way lol


----------



## sue_88

Spooooooky!!!!! Mines 2:30 too!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Thats strange!


----------



## sue_88

I'm going to walk again, last week they were running ten mins early so i arrived all hot sweaty with ten mins to chill and let me catch my breath & they called me in! So tpday leaving earlier - just in case & will take a magazine with me.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I wish I could walk. I will get there on time and they will be really late lol!


----------



## sue_88

Oh yeah mine usually are too - that's why I was so knocked off my feet last week. I even said to her - "you're early!! My BP will be threw the roof after stomping here!" and sure enough it was - then she said my bump was warm......I was like her hello look at me I resemle a beetroot, I am ALL warm :haha:

They are usually running about 30 mins late, then I am really naugty at my appointments and sit there chatting for about 40 minutes as I don't get to talk to many people round here with not knowing anyone - I then feel bad for all the ladies behind me :dohh:


Has anyone started prepping for Xmas? I started my 'gift list' yesterday for who I need to buy for and some ideas. I've decided to only get Millie a Stocking with some goodies in, 2 toys (have seen some nice wooden learning toys for about £10/£12 which I thought was good for wooden toys) and probably 2 books.

She's going to get so spoiled from everyone else - I'd love to spoil her myself but there really is no point!

Now need to decide what to get my mum & dad - they are SO hard to buy for I need the 6 months prep to make sure I can actually decide on something :dohh:

Millie is buying Mum, Dad & Sister a grandma, grandad and auntie Mug! Easy :p


----------



## Pink Flowers

Wow you are so organised! 

Oliver normally gets one big pressie and a stocking and then some clothes. 

Baby will some small bits, depends on what he is doing. Oliver sat at 5 months so if baby is the same I will get some toys he can sit at. 

Sounds horrid but everyone else will buy and we end up with so much stuff its not worth us spending the money... and he does get a lot through the year and so will baby. 

We always get told off for the stuff we buy him all the time but I always say if we money its his. He is 3 and understands he doesnt get everything, his not spoilt :haha: sorry for the rant my mum told me off on sunday because we have bought him some more bits haha!


----------



## sue_88

No I don't think it's horrid - I think it's true when they're really little, everyone just goes nuts :wacko:

I think a few bits from Mummy will be enough - we'll be at my parents anyway so my pressies will likely blend into insignificance with what those two and my sister will buy! Then when we get all the family round......I daren't think about putting it all into the car to come home :haha: still plenty of time to think of that.

This is my favourite toy - my work got me John Lewis vouchers as my leaving present so I am actually going to save them and use them up at Xmas instead of my savings!


It does say 12m but I think it will be ok from Xmas - it looks quite big.
https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-geometric-matching-boards/p231202131

No John Lewis round here - so it also means me & the little lady can go on a trip to Birmngham or Manchester for a nice day out later in the year.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I love wooden toys like that! They last so much longer x


----------



## caro103

wow xmas...nope haven't even thought about it yet :haha:. you're so right though not going OTT with what you buy, DS was sooo overwhelmed with both xmas and his 1st bday with all the stuff we got! we put loads away and randomly got it out through the year :). By this xmas and his 2nd bday he's getting 'presents' way more so was much more excited! this xmas will be even better :D.

Just been to Dr about my jaw, its like the joint is really aching, particularly at night, sadly she said what I thought that it might or might not be pregnancy related due to the relaxin hormones and only way of knowing will be if it goes away after baby is here :(, its driving me nuts, particularly at night though, just aches and keeps me awake :(.

Gonna go back on the pages and add the ladies to fb :) xx


----------



## kaths101

Well jack and I slept in until 9:15, how good is that! :happydance:

I've got loads of wooden toys too, they are the best toys. All the battery powered plastic noisy toys get too much!! We have a few but I try and keep them to a minimum. Mind you now he's getting into Thomas the tank engine there's no hope! We do have a wooden track though.

There are no signs of baby coming anytime soon here! 

Good luck sue and pink at your appointments this afternoon. Hope you have a bit more time to relax before your appointment today sue :haha:
I've done that before, I'm usually rushing out of work for my appts and I'm usually a hot sweaty mess when I get there! :dohh:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope your jaw stops aching soon. I have started to grind my teeth in my sleep! 

I started my maternity leave yesterday or tomorrow cant remember :haha: but still no pay!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Kath i get hot and sweaty from just sitting in the waiting room. Im sure they try and melt you in there!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Kath i get hot and sweaty from just sitting in the waiting room. Im sure they try and melt you in there!

I know, then they worry when your blood pressure is slightly higher! :dohh:
I was just going to say I've sent you a friend request but you've just accepted :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Lol I was uploading a video so it popped up :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

floating baby - Thank you :blush:I think it was probably a case of ignorance is bliss - If the breech was spotted earlier things probably would have gone differently. At least if it ever happens again, I would be able to argue the toss with the hospital staff and refuse to have a c-section unless medically necessary. 

The boat sounds absolutely lovely, what a great way to spend time with your OH - enjoy every minute of it. 

Libbysmum - Brownies sound yummy! I can't wait to get a kitchen back so we can bake things. Sorry to hear things are difficult with your OH - How much time is he entitled to take? Is there any reason why he doesn't want to take much time? 5 days doesn't sound like much at all. 

pinkflowers/sue_88 - good luck for your midwife appointments,hope all goes well.

Sue - I haven't really thought much about xmas yet, but me & anon have had a brief chat about getting Ellie a stocking. 

pink flowers - yey for starting maternity leave! 

caro103 - hope your jaw gets better soon. I like your plan of putting some of xmas/birthday toys away and getting them out randomly, I think I may have to pinch that idea!


----------



## alicecooper

I wrote a lil' poem. I was bored lol

Two days before due date
and my womb is just aching
to expel this baby
(the one I've been baking)

My child however
has an opposite plan
to stay nice and comfy
until it's a man...

...or a lady of course
I'm really not sure
either way kid...
would you please find the door?!

My back it is hurting
My belly's so large
It's quite hard to tell
if I'm woman or barge!

I look in the mirror
I'm tired and old
and to top it all off
I'm sporting a cold.

Can't sleep at night
Can't rest in the day
This ruddy big bump
Just gets in the way!

My clothes they resemble
a big circus tent
If it stays in much longer
I might charge it rent!

My obsession with chalk
is getting quite trying
if I don't pop soon
I may just start crying.

"You sure it's not twins?"
"Now surely you're due?!"
"You damn well look ready!"
No shit man! Screw you!

Yes I am sure
There's only the one
And believe me I'm ready
I'm thoroughly done!

Im not staying pregnant
on purpose you know!
Now kindly stop staring,
I'm not a freak show!

My body is tired
Just sitting is hard
I feel like a barrel
or bucket of lard.

So cross my fingers
and wish so strong
This baby won't stay
inside me for long

My bags are all packed
I'm getting quite eager
I don't think the size
of this child will be meagre!

Patience I'm lacking
so writing a ditty
Passes the time
and makes me feel witty.

But now for the moment
I'll just wait and see
whenever this baby
comes out to meet me.


----------



## caro103

brilliant alice!


----------



## sue_88

thats amazing!! quite a talent. love it


----------



## alicecooper

lol thanks

it's hardly wordsworth or anything, I was just bored and it popped out haha.

now why can't that baby pop out the same way?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's great Alice!

Hope all the appts go we'll today


----------



## Pink Flowers

I love the poem alice! 

Mw went well. Now its just go to appointments and wait and see how over due he goes. Any bets lol


----------



## sue_88

I'm deflated :-(

Appointment was fine, BP good, wee fine.

SFH measuring 39cm which is off the chart, and baby not near engaged. MW wants to ring hospital to get their advice, she might want me to see a consultant as she would have expected baby to make at least some movement into my pelvis.

Don't know what to expect now, just have to wait for her to ring me :cry:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Pink glad your appt went well

Sue I'm sorry :hugs: maybe Millie is just one of those stubborn ones that won't engage until your in labor. Hope you get good news


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sue, Oliver wasn't engaged until labour, I don't see why she feels she has to move?

I know it must make you feel rubbish at the moment but once they have had a look they might be able to help :hugs:


----------



## sue_88

Yeah last week when I asked if it was a problem she said no, but now she's concerned :shrug: I think it's all a combination of the late breech too.

That's good to know though Pink thanks! :flower: I'm just hoping she's stubborn and there's not a reason she can't go down.


----------



## Pink Flowers

also... I have a dodgy pelvis and he went down and come out fine :haha: 

This time monster is putting his head in already! only 1/5th but hey its something :rofl:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Floating* - Glad you liked it. :) I've told him he'll need to write one up again this time. There's no point in me even trying. Not a chance I'll remember things at all. I'm pretty sure my nutty husband actually had a piece paper he was scribbling times on during my labour!! :haha:

*Libbysmum* - nothing wrong with a sticky brownie!! Just get a spoon and dig in!! bah now I WANT a brownie too. :( No chance your OH could work from home? I think that's what my hubs plans to do. Well actually they're giving him 2 weeks paid off and leading up to the baby he's going to work from home just incase I go into labour.

*Pink* - jealous! I'd love to sleep through! Jessa woke up three times last night!! The final time was around 5:30 and she came in saying she was cold and was coughing so I let her stay with us. Then about an hour later I was wide awake with restless legs! (I think it's the steroids)

*Sue* - Sometimes I forget how different it was to be pregnant without a toddler... a nap... sounds LUSH! lol go enjoy for me too! ... CHRISTMAS :saywhat: LOL you're incredible. we don't even have a sofa chosen and the baby is due in less than 2 weeks! Oh and I saw buy yourself something post maternity pretty from JL and get the toys from amazon. MUCH better priced there. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tidlo-Frui...sr_1_21?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1372173236&sr=1-21 Jessica loved the wooden puzzles.

*caro103* - I think I missed a post about your jaw somewhere. Mine's been popping when I yawn. Very annoying/uncomfortable but I was just chalking it up to all the relaxin in my body too. Hope yours improves after birth!

*Kaths* - we adore our wood toys around here too, that said. We got this one for J on her first birthday https://www.amazon.co.uk/Playskool-...8&qid=1372173420&sr=1-20&keywords=ball+popper and she STILL loves it. Almost $35 dollars cheaper in America than the UK though... 

*Alice* - impressive! I could barely focus long enough to read it let alone write anything. Hence why my blog sits un-updated!! :blush:


AFM: Had my OB appt this morning. Blood pressure back up at 130/80 but they're not worried. I'd actually LOST 2lbs so that's pretty cool. Keeping me beneath that 200lb mark nicely. lol 

Went from the nurse to the doctor and she was all... "time to get undressed" and I'm all "my notes say I've declined pelvic exams" She looks at it, and says no... everyone has to have them after 37 weeks. I try to reassure her that the doctor said it was fine, she tells me I can fight with the doctor about it then and goes to leave me on my own but the doctor was actually in the hall and corrects her. Says as long as I've had my strep B test then it's not necessary and he's happy to not do it. Nurse looks confused. I'm pleased. They shut the door and I hear him telling her that in Britain it's standard practice not to and the nurse replies with... well that's where she's from (she had just asked me where my tank top was from... I said Debnhams... in the UK) I think she went on to ask him why and his response was a rather odd "they just don't car about it" I don't think he meant to be rude like british docs don't care. But just that they find them unnecessary and he was trying to get her to go away. 

All in all he was very nice to me when he came in. Said the heartbeat sounded like a boy and asked what it was. I replied Boy. When he was looking for the heartbeat though he commented that the baby was quite high. I said I suffered no delusions that this baby would be early. He said you never know. Apparently it doesn't really take any time to engage. I remember Jessa not actually engaging until labour. So never fear gals. If you're baby isn't down there yet... it doesn't take long!

So now I'm going to go try to measure out the space for the sofa and see if we can't get a new one ordered tonight.

Hope you gals have great day - baby dust to all of you hopefuls!!! oh and this is me https://www.facebook.com/RebeccaMichelleSmith if any of you have a desire to follow my ramblings...


EDIT: wow... look how chatty I can get when the steroids take the edge off the carpal tunnel!!! hahaha maybe I will be able to update my blog soon!


----------



## Pink Flowers

wow that nurse sounds like a night mare!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Pink Flowers said:


> wow that nurse sounds like a night mare!

She was the same one that lectured me about not bringing my notes with me to the office a few weeks ago (even though they HAVE them) I'd brought Jessa with me and she even involved my 3 year old. Asking - you know how you get a sticker at school when you're good? Well no sticker for mommy. Ridiculous. Then the next week when they had me in, my notes (that they keep) were actually at their other office! She's lucky I had a different nurse that morning or I would have felt inclined to lecture her right back. How dare she make me feel bad for not bringing 3 little pages with my BP and weight on it when they couldn't even manage to have my actual file in! meh!


----------



## sue_88

Ew she sounds like a nightmare!!!

I didn't like her from the "time to get undressed" comment. That really is a nice way to make someone feel comfortable about getting your lady bits out. NOT :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

HEY I am typing in the dark as it is only 2 in the morning here. Was having bad cramps so thought I would get out the wheat pack and sit on my ball a while. Love the poem Alice...classic cause that is just how we feel in our last few weeks...made me giggle.

Becca I sent a friend request. Nurse sounds like a nutter...They don't do the internal exams here in Australia either...I was told if I go to 40 plus weeks they may decide to take a look to see what's happening. Glad you stood your ground.

I was hoping these cramps are early labor but it could just be gas from the curry I ate for dinner?


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue_88 - Sorry your appointment didn't go so well. Hopefully the MW will come back to you soon with more info. 

Beccamichelle - The nurse sounds pretty horrible! I have sent you a friend request too :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Libbysmum said:


> HEY I am typing in the dark as it is only 2 in the morning here. Was having bad cramps so thought I would get out the wheat pack and sit on my ball a while. Love the poem Alice...classic cause that is just how we feel in our last few weeks...made me giggle.
> 
> Becca I sent a friend request. Nurse sounds like a nutter...They don't do the internal exams here in Australia either...I was told if I go to 40 plus weeks they may decide to take a look to see what's happening. Glad you stood your ground.
> 
> I was hoping these cramps are early labor but it could just be gas from the curry I ate for dinner?

It just doesn't make any sense. Unless you're keen to know if you're dilated. Which matters naught to me because often it means nothing and would just get me all worked up. More chance of introducing infection etc etc. My first internal in the UK was post 40 weeks and that was to do the sweep. 

Definitely get on that ball if you're getting cramps. Make the most of them! Doing squats in general is supposed to be helpful too. 

Mark asked if I wanted Indian for dinner the other night... I looked at him like he was crazy and reminded him that we're trying to get the baby to WAIT not come now. 

bah guys!! between FB, BnB and co-sleeper problems! (back ordered! ARGH!) I've gotten absolutely nothing accomplished and I'm supposed to get J from preschool in 30 minutes... oops.


----------



## sue_88

Look what I made for the boot of my car........it's when the wheels come off the pram & they're all manky! Quite impressed!! Just sliced the base off the Baby Swing box, and the top half of the box I donated to Button as a new toy!! Haha

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/0BBBF708-2718-4CB9-9605-778C7B84E04C-641-000000E5D2C78F4B_zpsb4cd9a02.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/CABECF9E-AE87-4923-950E-99630B237D81-641-000000E6634DDCD0_zpscdaa0d8f.jpg


----------



## motherearth23

So... my last midwife appointment I took the swab test for Group B strep. Today at my appointment, they told me I did test positive and will have to have antibiotics in labor via an IV. I'm crushed. Before this, they told me I would not need any IV or injections or anything because I am low risk. Now I will need an IV every 4 hours that I am at the hospital that take 30 minutes to drip. :cry: I am worried about the stress and anxiety that will come from this, as I do not do well in a hospital setting whatsover anyways. And needles/IVs really scare me. HELP. 

Anyone else in the same boat with the +GBA?? Anyone had it in a prior pregnancy? If so, how did it go. I'm starting to panic.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Slowest diaper bag ever... *laughs*

Service Type: GROUND
Jun 25, 2013 06:47 KANSAS CITY, KS DEPARTURE SCAN
Jun 25, 2013 05:05 KANSAS CITY, KS ARRIVAL SCAN
Jun 24, 2013 06:38 COMMERCE CITY, CO DEPARTURE SCAN
Jun 24, 2013 10:53 COMMERCE CITY, CO ARRIVAL SCAN
Jun 24, 2013 01:59 SALT LAKE CITY, UT DEPARTURE SCAN
Jun 21, 2013 10:43 SALT LAKE CITY, UT ARRIVAL SCAN
Jun 21, 2013 09:14 OGDEN, UT DEPARTURE SCAN
Jun 21, 2013 06:43 OGDEN, UT ORIGIN SCAN
Jun 21, 2013 04:53 , BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

estimate Thursday..... that's what I get from buying from the west coast and living on the east coast...


----------



## sue_88

From the (very little) I know about it I've heard it can come and go hun. You've still got few weeks left yet can you ask for another test in a couple of weeks?

I also think you can decline the IVs (you'd probably have to sign a medical waiver though)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

motherearth23 said:


> So... my last midwife appointment I took the swab test for Group B strep. Today at my appointment, they told me I did test positive and will have to have antibiotics in labor via an IV. I'm crushed. Before this, they told me I would not need any IV or injections or anything because I am low risk. Now I will need an IV every 4 hours that I am at the hospital that take 30 minutes to drip. :cry: I am worried about the stress and anxiety that will come from this, as I do not do well in a hospital setting whatsover anyways. And needles/IVs really scare me. HELP.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat with the +GBA?? Anyone had it in a prior pregnancy? If so, how did it go. I'm starting to panic.


We're you thinking about getting an epidural? If your waters break and there's any meconium in them, you get an epidural or any number of other things they'll give you an iv anyway so chances are high that you'd get hooked up at some point anyway. :( I was told I could have an active labour and when I got there I needed to be hooked up because of meconium in the amniotic fluid. I was gutted. But really... in so much pain/distraction it didn't really matter. What WAS annoying was that the put the canula in my hand (for the iv) on the same arm as the blood pressure cuff. Every time the pressure cuff activated it hurt like hell. Don't let them do that to you!!! 

I don't have +GBA but it's good that they found out so you don't pass it on. Look into the antibiotic eye drops as well. They don't do them as standard in the UK (I'm having to decline them) but if you're GBA+ you might want to read up on them.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* - why did you take the tires off?? Is it necessary to fit in the boot? I'd lose my tiny nut if I had to do that every time! Just get a nice rubber mat for the trunk. Of course it does seem to have made bunny very happy, and that's important!!


----------



## Libbysmum

as far as IV's go I had needles and stuff all over...both hands...think they even put one in my ankle and one point. It was hard for them to find a vein that was good cause I had such bad swelling with Libby. I ended up with an epidural with Libby too then csection cause she wasn't budging. It can be very disheartening and stressful...maybe it is best to know in advance what they will do...I had no idea and it was all very new and scary for me. This time round I feel slightly more prepared but gosh birth can be rough!


----------



## sue_88

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Sue* - why did you take the tires off?? Is it necessary to fit in the boot? I'd lose my tiny nut if I had to do that every time! Just get a nice rubber mat for the trunk. Of course it does seem to have made bunny very happy, and that's important!!

It only just fits with the tyres but then the seat unit needs to sit on top and it the wheels are dirty the seat until will get dirty, so going to see how we go with taking the wheels off. They are only clip in clip out so really easy to remove.


----------



## motherearth23

BeccaMichelle said:


> motherearth23 said:
> 
> 
> So... my last midwife appointment I took the swab test for Group B strep. Today at my appointment, they told me I did test positive and will have to have antibiotics in labor via an IV. I'm crushed. Before this, they told me I would not need any IV or injections or anything because I am low risk. Now I will need an IV every 4 hours that I am at the hospital that take 30 minutes to drip. :cry: I am worried about the stress and anxiety that will come from this, as I do not do well in a hospital setting whatsover anyways. And needles/IVs really scare me. HELP.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat with the +GBA?? Anyone had it in a prior pregnancy? If so, how did it go. I'm starting to panic.
> 
> 
> We're you thinking about getting an epidural? If your waters break and there's any meconium in them, you get an epidural or any number of other things they'll give you an iv anyway so chances are high that you'd get hooked up at some point anyway. :( I was told I could have an active labour and when I got there I needed to be hooked up because of meconium in the amniotic fluid. I was gutted. But really... in so much pain/distraction it didn't really matter. What WAS annoying was that the put the canula in my hand (for the iv) on the same arm as the blood pressure cuff. Every time the pressure cuff activated it hurt like hell. Don't let them do that to you!!!
> 
> I don't have +GBA but it's good that they found out so you don't pass it on. Look into the antibiotic eye drops as well. They don't do them as standard in the UK (I'm having to decline them) but if you're GBA+ you might want to read up on them.Click to expand...

I was planning on a medication-free water birth :/ I definitely will ask them to not put the blood pressure cuff on the same arm!! I will have to look into the eye ointment. Harumph... I was planning on signing the waiver to decline it. I really wanted an all natural birth. But his health comes first for sure... It's just scary.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have to take the wheels off as well, didnt even think about when they were muddy :dohh:


----------



## kaths101

I had to take the wheels off my pushchair too, was a bit annoying but only takes a minute.

To you that have kiddies already, how long were your LOs in their cot? 
I'm in a quandary as jack is still in his cot and has made no attempt to get out yet, I've got him a cot bed but Im reserved to use it as he sleeps so well at the moment and don't want to cause disruption to him when baby arrives. He's currently sleeping 12+ hours so would love it to stay that way for a few months. The idea was then jack would be in the cot bed and baby can go in his cot once he's grown out of Moses basket. So jack will be 2yrs and 3 months. Do you think he'll be likely grown out of his cot by then? 

I'm wondering whether I need to buy another cot? 
Any thoughts/ideas? 
P,s the cot bed hasn't got the sides, I was given it by a friend, in new condition so once he's in the cot bed it will be a bed without sides! :wacko:


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> I had to take the wheels off my pushchair too, was a bit annoying but only takes a minute.
> 
> To you that have kiddies already, how long were your LOs in their cot?
> I'm in a quandary as jack is still in his cot and has made no attempt to get out yet, I've got him a cot bed but Im reserved to use it as he sleeps so well at the moment and don't want to cause disruption to him when baby arrives. He's currently sleeping 12+ hours so would love it to stay that way for a few months. The idea was then jack would be in the cot bed and baby can go in his cot once he's grown out of Moses basket. So jack will be 2yrs and 3 months. Do you think he'll be likely grown out of his cot by then?
> 
> I'm wondering whether I need to buy another cot?
> Any thoughts/ideas?
> P,s the cot bed hasn't got the sides, I was given it by a friend, in new condition so once he's in the cot bed it will be a bed without sides! :wacko:


Oliver went into his bed at 14 months, I bought a bed guard i think it made him feel like he was still in the cot sort of, then when we moved here when he was 2 we took it off. 

This baby is going straight into a cot bed as we bought Oliver a full sized bed. 



I NEED Marmite!


----------



## NennaKay

Hey ladies... How is everyone doing today? 

Love the poem Alice!

Sorry your GBS came back positive MotherEarth... Mine was negative, but my sister's was positive, so she had to have the IV put in. She ended up being induced due to PUPPPS rash, high urine protein, and high blood pressure,so she had an IV anyway. 

Your bunny looks awfully happy in that box Sue!

AFM... I had my 39 week appointment today. STILL measuring 1.5cm and 50% effaced... 3rd week in a row! So my OB gave me a membrane sweep today. It hurt, but it wasn't as painful as I expected. Had one loose stool since then and a couple cramps, so here's hoping baby decides to make an appearance soon! My OB wants to discuss induction at my next appointment if I haven't gone yet. Fingers crossed that I won't have to deal with that decision. :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I was going to make a july sunbeams facebook group but I dont know how to make a secret one :haha:


----------



## abagailb14

NennaKay said:


> Hey ladies... How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Love the poem Alice!
> 
> Sorry your GBS came back positive MotherEarth... Mine was negative, but my sister's was positive, so she had to have the IV put in. She ended up being induced due to PUPPPS rash, high urine protein, and high blood pressure,so she had an IV anyway.
> 
> Your bunny looks awfully happy in that box Sue!
> 
> AFM... I had my 39 week appointment today. STILL measuring 1.5cm and 50% effaced... 3rd week in a row! So my OB gave me a membrane sweep today. It hurt, but it wasn't as painful as I expected. Had one loose stool since then and a couple cramps, so here's hoping baby decides to make an appearance soon! My OB wants to discuss induction at my next appointment if I haven't gone yet. Fingers crossed that I won't have to deal with that decision. :flower:

I'm in the same exact position as you, was 1.5 cm yesterday and doc did a sweep for me. Today I've also had cramping and nasty brown discharge (sorry tmi!) Here's to hoping these babies show up on their own soon!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

kaths101 said:


> I had to take the wheels off my pushchair too, was a bit annoying but only takes a minute.
> 
> To you that have kiddies already, how long were your LOs in their cot?
> I'm in a quandary as jack is still in his cot and has made no attempt to get out yet, I've got him a cot bed but Im reserved to use it as he sleeps so well at the moment and don't want to cause disruption to him when baby arrives. He's currently sleeping 12+ hours so would love it to stay that way for a few months. The idea was then jack would be in the cot bed and baby can go in his cot once he's grown out of Moses basket. So jack will be 2yrs and 3 months. Do you think he'll be likely grown out of his cot by then?
> 
> I'm wondering whether I need to buy another cot?
> Any thoughts/ideas?
> P,s the cot bed hasn't got the sides, I was given it by a friend, in new condition so once he's in the cot bed it will be a bed without sides! :wacko:

Jessie went straight from our bed to a queen size bed around 2 and half. So it's feasible he could go into the cot bed BUT what you don't really want to do is make any drastic changes for Jack either right before or right after the baby is born... I've heard it can trigger a lot of regression. If you haven't transfered him over yet you might need to get another cot for the new babe. That said - you know your own kid better than us! You can try setting up the cot bed and seeing how well he takes to it... 

(honestly - I wouldn't mess with 12+ hours of sleep a night right as a new baby is arriving. The price of a new crib would be worth it. OR see if you know anyone you can just borrow one from for a few months.)


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I had to take the wheels off my pushchair too, was a bit annoying but only takes a minute.
> 
> To you that have kiddies already, how long were your LOs in their cot?
> I'm in a quandary as jack is still in his cot and has made no attempt to get out yet, I've got him a cot bed but Im reserved to use it as he sleeps so well at the moment and don't want to cause disruption to him when baby arrives. He's currently sleeping 12+ hours so would love it to stay that way for a few months. The idea was then jack would be in the cot bed and baby can go in his cot once he's grown out of Moses basket. So jack will be 2yrs and 3 months. Do you think he'll be likely grown out of his cot by then?
> 
> I'm wondering whether I need to buy another cot?
> Any thoughts/ideas?
> P,s the cot bed hasn't got the sides, I was given it by a friend, in new condition so once he's in the cot bed it will be a bed without sides! :wacko:
> 
> Jessie went straight from our bed to a queen size bed around 2 and half. So it's feasible he could go into the cot bed BUT what you don't really want to do is make any drastic changes for Jack either right before or right after the baby is born... I've heard it can trigger a lot of regression. If you haven't transfered him over yet you might need to get another cot for the new babe. That said - you know your own kid better than us! You can try setting up the cot bed and seeing how well he takes to it...
> 
> *(honestly - I wouldn't mess with 12+ hours of sleep a night right as a new baby is arriving. The price of a new crib would be worth it. OR see if you know anyone you can just borrow one from for a few months.*)Click to expand...

That's exactly my thoughts! I would pay any price for jack to keep sleeping :haha: we should have done it earlier really but I think until we need to move him we won't. I also have heard that it can cause regression as baby will be sleeping in HIS bed and I certainly don't want that either. Im worried if we try and it doesn't work well there's no going back!!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I was going to make a july sunbeams facebook group but I dont know how to make a secret one :haha:


That would be fab, I think you can set the group to invite only in the privacy settings! Hmm


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I was going to make a july sunbeams facebook group but I dont know how to make a secret one :haha:
> 
> 
> That would be fab, I think you can set the group to invite only in the privacy settings! HmmClick to expand...

I will have a look :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have made a group :) I have added who I have on my facebook. And I think you can add who you want, oh and its closed x


----------



## caro103

Kath's my DS is still in his cotbed! (with sides) he climbed out once ages ago but now never tries, I've bought a crib for the baby so will last until about xmas time as much bigger than the moses basket which their out of in weeks! Hoping by xmas when he'll be few months off 3 he'll be more than ready for a full sized single (with a bed side) and the baby can have his bed :)

Sue, sorry the apt didn't go so well, I don't get why they're particularly concerned atm though! try not to let it stress you hun!

becca, glad the carpal tunnel is a bit better.

Right I need to go to bed, was up for hours last night for no reason :( xx


----------



## MissFox

Alice great poem! I can relate to it so much. I'm always being asked if I have twins and if not it must be a big healthy boy or "healthy like momma" to which I'm like screw you baby is measuring perfectly!!
Sorry about the +GBS. I had an IV during my labor since I was induced and it really wasn't that bad. They made sure to put it in a spot that still allowed mobility and I just walked around pulling it. 
You ladies are so lucky getting so close! My contractions are picking up but not to where I'm concerned about labor. Baby engages and disengages frequently. 
Today I've been so tired I can barely keep my eyes open! Literally almost fell asleep while Rosie was coloring. I also ate half a pan (with Rosie) of brownies because I read it while catching up on the thread. 
I've folded laundry and am trying to get dishes done but they aren't all getting done today. I had awful insomnia last night and I just can't function. I've had such a short fuse with Rosie today I feel terrible!
They may be offering induction since if labor starts it could be so quick and in the US doctors aren't so comfortable with home birth and they really want to make sure you're in the hospital. They tried to induce my sister because her first labor was so fast (1.5 hrs)
For those I haven't added yet my email is [email protected] and my pic is Rosie and I.


----------



## floatingbaby

Argh - these new adds on BnB are super annoying, right? 

*Libby's* - too bad your DH is giving you a hard time. Mine is the opposite and doesn't want to work at all!! We are off together right now and Mat pay hasn't kicked in yet... so I'm crossing my fingers it comes through soon!
*motherearth* - so sorry about your positive test :nope: that sucks. I would try to accept it and every time you feel the stress rising just acknowledge it then let it go. Know that many many women have gone through the exact same thing - maybe find a support forum for women with +strepB. You can do it :thumbup:
*Alice* - thanks for the fun poem! Hopefully baby gets the message :baby:

I also had my appt today - lots of us, eh! @ 38+2. Everything seemed good, I asked about the loose stools and she said it was normal. She offered me an internal but I declined and there was no issue. 
She said baby feels engaged, that she can barely feel it's head (at the base of my uterus) and I was like REALLY?! b/c I am still feeling kicks super high in my ribs and I don't feel pelvic pressure like I thought an engaged baby was supposed to feel... Either way it didn't seem like an issue. Sue, hope your mw's sort it out and don't worry you anymore! I have heard it's perfectly normal for babies to wait until the last minute to engage :hugs:

My night on the boat was OK. My ribs were killing me so it was hard to get comfortable, then at 3am DH set up the pillows so I could sleep in a reclining position. bleh. So glad I don't have to get up and go to work or anything. We had a lazy morning, he made breaky and we are now at the library hanging out, off to my folk's for dinner then our final prenatal class and hospital tour tonight!

I know that many of you have been cleaning and nesting like crazy - but it just has not hit me yet! Waiting waiting waiting. But I wonder if the fact that I am not in my own house (at mums and on the boat) has anything to do with it. Not my space... you know?

I dreamed I was itching my belly and lifted my shirt and looked in the mirror and it was COVERED in angry red stretch marks! :haha: Just 11 more days (or so) and I may get away without any... :shrug:


----------



## Vankiwi

My Facebook is under Pip Giblin and my profile pic is 3 pairs of socks :haha: if you can invite me to the group?

Alice I love the poem! 

I just got my GBS swab today. Guess I will get results at next weeks appt. Mother Earth I can understand the worry of an IV if you were hoping for a water birth :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Having some pretty intense contractions but still can't seem to get them in a regular pattern :wacko:


----------



## Libbysmum

Proud I been cramping all night on and off...just wiped myself and there was a lot of mucus...ewww tmi!
Still no regular contractions here! Waiting it out! Took DD to Macdonalds for a play and pancakes. She loved it.
Thanks for the facebook group! I wouldn't know how to start a group lol


----------



## junemomma09

We are finally home :) been a bit emotional...I was the same way when my son was born. I will write a birth story when things get settled and I can find some time. I will also post some pictures then of our sweet Emma <3 she is such a good baby and I love her more than words can express <3 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats on little Emma june!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Van I have sent you a friend request x


----------



## Pink Flowers

edited

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages only* are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Pink Flowers

Proud I hope it has turned into something x


----------



## counting

Let's try this again (as first go deleted on me):

Yesterday my feet and legs swelled up so much it was actually scary and I couldn't really stand/walk on them. I also go extremely nauseous and was vomiting and had (sorry tmi) really bad diarrhea. SO sick I could hardly move. Called L&D to find out what they thought and the nurse told me "everyone" was swelling because of the heat and not to worry, and that the sickness was probably unrelated to pregnancy so just wait it out.

Luckily I am feeling a bit better this morning, after laying in bed in a bra and panties with a fan for over 12 hours. Not throwing up anymore which is good. At least I see the doctor on Thursday.


----------



## NennaKay

Oooooh Counting, that sounds terrible! I'm glad you are feeling better today! With any luck it won't get so hot anymore and you won't have to deal with all that swelling again... Seems like you got a bit blown off though for something that sounds fairly serious?

Pink Flowers, thanks for the link to facebook... I put in my join request. Jenna Kay Weis Clark is my screen name.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Counting that sounds scary. I can't believe the nurse would just blow you off like that! I would def file a complaint about that. 

Pink sadly once again the contractions went no where. I was thinking and hoping it was it because any gosh they were painful. I couldn't even talk through them but then layed down with dd to put her to bed and they pretty much disappeared :shrug: I'm starting to think this baby isn't ever coming out :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Hello all, I'm getting a bit confused where I'm posting now lol. 

Counting you sound really poorly, I didn't think she should have brushed you off that easily, you shouldn't swell THAT much surely :wacko: when I rang the hospital about lack of movement the other day that was one of the things she asked about! hope you feel better soon x

June, glad you are home, I'm not surprised you're emotional. I hope you all settle soon. Glad Emma is being a good girl for you! How is your son with her? 

I've got to go to work this afternoon and really can't be bothered! It's so hot and my feet hurt. Doesn't help I work at the end of a long pier, it's a long old walk. Sometimes I wish I had a mobility scooter to wizz up and down on :haha:


----------



## TonyaG

sue_88 said:


> Look what I made for the boot of my car........it's when the wheels come off the pram & they're all manky! Quite impressed!! Just sliced the base off the Baby Swing box, and the top half of the box I donated to Button as a new toy!! Haha
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/0BBBF708-2718-4CB9-9605-778C7B84E04C-641-000000E5D2C78F4B_zpsb4cd9a02.jpg
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/CABECF9E-AE87-4923-950E-99630B237D81-641-000000E6634DDCD0_zpscdaa0d8f.jpg

That's great! I have to take 1 wheel off my stroller to get it in the trunk too. In Canada small cars aren't as popular so my friends and family think its ridiculous!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

counting said:


> Let's try this again (as first go deleted on me):
> 
> Yesterday my feet and legs swelled up so much it was actually scary and I couldn't really stand/walk on them. I also go extremely nauseous and was vomiting and had (sorry tmi) really bad diarrhea. SO sick I could hardly move. Called L&D to find out what they thought and the nurse told me "everyone" was swelling because of the heat and not to worry, and that the sickness was probably unrelated to pregnancy so just wait it out.
> 
> Luckily I am feeling a bit better this morning, after laying in bed in a bra and panties with a fan for over 12 hours. Not throwing up anymore which is good. At least I see the doctor on Thursday.

No no no!! That is NOT okay!! Swelling that much that fast is something they definitely want to see you in for!! Mine made me go to the emergency room because I wasn't close enough to the office. If the swelling hasn't gone down - go in. Also see if you can get you bp taken at a drugstore or something. 

Pre-eclampsia is serious and they should be more concerned!


----------



## TonyaG

motherearth23 said:


> So... my last midwife appointment I took the swab test for Group B strep. Today at my appointment, they told me I did test positive and will have to have antibiotics in labor via an IV. I'm crushed. Before this, they told me I would not need any IV or injections or anything because I am low risk. Now I will need an IV every 4 hours that I am at the hospital that take 30 minutes to drip. :cry: I am worried about the stress and anxiety that will come from this, as I do not do well in a hospital setting whatsover anyways. And needles/IVs really scare me. HELP.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat with the +GBA?? Anyone had it in a prior pregnancy? If so, how did it go. I'm starting to panic.

I am positive too, and felt the same way. My sister had it with her first child and said it was no big deal! Hopefully we feel the same!


----------



## sue_88

Proud - rubbish!!! I was hoping your next post was going to be a baby post!!! :brat: :brat:

Counting - I am also sorry to that you got blown off by the nurse, that just doesn't sound right. Especially with the sickness & pooping. Fingers crossed for your appointment on Thurs but if it gets bad again, I say don't ring and just head in. :flower:

Kath I get confused too :haha:

Yay for being home with baby Emma June!!! Pleased to hear she is a dream :D

Thanks Tonya - super easy to 'make'. Just random box with bottom sliced off. I have since weather proofed it by taping a bin liner to the inside and then decorated the outside with some colourful paper - I am such a goon :dohh: haha but it now looks nice :haha:


----------



## sue_88

I feel really shaky and off again today! Bleugh had some yoghurts and a fruit bar so hopefully it will pass quick.

Leaving now to head to my appointment at the hospital with the Supervisor of Midwives.

Fingers crossed it all goes well - will update later on today xx


----------



## babyclements

TonyaG said:


> motherearth23 said:
> 
> 
> So... my last midwife appointment I took the swab test for Group B strep. Today at my appointment, they told me I did test positive and will have to have antibiotics in labor via an IV. I'm crushed. Before this, they told me I would not need any IV or injections or anything because I am low risk. Now I will need an IV every 4 hours that I am at the hospital that take 30 minutes to drip. :cry: I am worried about the stress and anxiety that will come from this, as I do not do well in a hospital setting whatsover anyways. And needles/IVs really scare me. HELP.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat with the +GBA?? Anyone had it in a prior pregnancy? If so, how did it go. I'm starting to panic.
> 
> I am positive too, and felt the same way. My sister had it with her first child and said it was no big deal! Hopefully we feel the same!Click to expand...


i would go in and get checked! I moved from Ireland to Texas and its HOT AS HELL here and humid 100% humidity and been as hot as 37C in the last few weeks and I havent swelled once! getting to 20C isnt going to cause that much swelling!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I was hoping too sue but apparently my body just likes to play jokes. Back to the ball I suppose :shrug: maybe if I just sit back and do nothing she will come :dohh:

Good luck at your appt hope all goes well!


----------



## Breadsticks

I put in a request for the facebook group...Mandy Lieb. :)

June, so glad you and Emma are home and that she is doing so well! Can't wait to hear all about her :D I hope you are well also!

Counting, I agree with the others, that is crazy scary and I can't believe you were blown off like that! I'm glad you are feeling better :)

I have not gotten my results for GBS...I have an appt tomorrow so my fingers are crossed that the results are good (I had the swab last week). For those who got positive results, so sorry! It sounds like they make the IV mobile so that is good.

Alice, I love your poem!!! I have no creative talent whatsoever lol. It gave me a good laugh :)

Sue, your bunny is so cute, I can't stand it! My car is a hatchback so the stroller fits fairly easily. Thank goodness, our trips to visit family would be miserable if not! We always come back with way too much after Christmas, oh boy that will be times a million this year. And speaking of Christmas, wow you are organized!!! My aunt is that way also. She usually has Christmas done 6 months in advance. I don't know how she does it! She bakes so much around the holidays though that she would never have time to do shopping then too. Good luck at your appt!

Proud, I thought I'd wake up and see you had your baby also! I feel your pain right now. I hope both of our tricky little babies decide to come out soon!

As for me, I've had near constant contractions since Sunday still. They are driving me crazy :haha: I keep thinking something will happen! They are getting more painful now but still not regular in timing. I couldn't fall asleep last night because of them and this morning I woke up to a really painful one. Since that I've had a few tightenings/cramps but nothing painful like the first one. 

Here's hoping we have some babies born today! :D


----------



## junemomma09

kaths101 said:


> Hello all, I'm getting a bit confused where I'm posting now lol.
> 
> Counting you sound really poorly, I didn't think she should have brushed you off that easily, you shouldn't swell THAT much surely :wacko: when I rang the hospital about lack of movement the other day that was one of the things she asked about! hope you feel better soon x
> 
> June, glad you are home, I'm not surprised you're emotional. I hope you all settle soon. Glad Emma is being a good girl for you! How is your son with her?
> 
> I've got to go to work this afternoon and really can't be bothered! It's so hot and my feet hurt. Doesn't help I work at the end of a long pier, it's a long old walk. Sometimes I wish I had a mobility scooter to wizz up and down on :haha:

The kids come back home today. My parents have been taking care of them since my prodromal labor started and we were finally released yesterday with our baby girl :) they visited the hospital the day she was born and he kept missing her head, it was so cute!


----------



## counting

Thanks all for your concern. I was a little peeved that the nurse blew me off(My mom who I called and talked to afterwards was REALLY angry, and my husband didn't know what to think.). Feet are still swelled, but the swelling HAS gone down- probably because I've been laying in bed with pillows under my feet, except to get up for the bathroom, for 16 hours as that seems to be the only way to even remotely calm the swelling. I do feel much better now though stomach wise. Last night between throwing up and going to the toilet I don't think I had anything left in my digestive tract, and I was able to eat some toast this morning with water and a few other bits. I only feel a bit sick which is good I think. 

I may head out and get my blood pressure taken or something though, just to be safe. Though I really dread heading out in the rain and slogging to the drug store.

Hope all you other ladies are well.:hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

counting said:


> Let's try this again (as first go deleted on me):
> 
> Yesterday my feet and legs swelled up so much it was actually scary and I couldn't really stand/walk on them. I also go extremely nauseous and was vomiting and had (sorry tmi) really bad diarrhea. SO sick I could hardly move. Called L&D to find out what they thought and the nurse told me "everyone" was swelling because of the heat and not to worry, and that the sickness was probably unrelated to pregnancy so just wait it out.
> 
> Luckily I am feeling a bit better this morning, after laying in bed in a bra and panties with a fan for over 12 hours. Not throwing up anymore which is good. At least I see the doctor on Thursday.

Yikes, sounds so brutal :nope: Where are you in Canada where it is so hot??!!


----------



## sue_88

Scan fine here! Baby average weight and fluid normal. Scan lasted about 2 minutes!!! Now been sat for nearly an hour waiting to see the doctor :dohh:

It really is no wonder I have absolutely no desire to give birth in my hospital though, place is like a bloody zoo!!! Kids running about all over, dads pushing prams into tables, people screaming. No! Thanks!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Scan fine here! Baby average weight and fluid normal. Scan lasted about 2 minutes!!! Now been sat for nearly an hour waiting to see the doctor :dohh:
> 
> It really is no wonder I have absolutely no desire to give birth in my hospital though, place is like a bloody zoo!!! Kids running about all over, dads pushing prams into tables, people screaming. No! Thanks!

LOL sounds like a mad house. Glad the scan went well! 

I actually like my OBs office. (The do all the scans etc in office so I don't need to head up to the hospital) My normal wait time in the lobby is less than 5 minutes and never more than 15 or 20 in the exam room... unless I have Jessa with me then it feels like eons. 

I'm trying to get our room clean today since that's where the baby will be and all the company is liable to be trekked up here (specially since the sofa might not be here yet!) keep getting distracted though....


----------



## sue_88

Still waiting........ :coffee:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hope they give you some answers soon sue. 

I have added everyone that requested on the fb group. going to try and set it so everyone can accept people x


----------



## MissFox

Just wanted to share my 35+2 bump pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130626_090040_384.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## counting

quick update- was still feeling off and nauseous, checked my blood pressure. 3 readings, with breaks and arm rested in between: 146/96, 146/93, 167/107. So I'm off to the hospital to get checked. My feet actually look much less swelled(But I have been resting them for over 18 hours, so the fact they show improvement is a good thing I would think.

(Oh, BTW I am in Eastern Canada, it was 33 at the hottest place and point I was yesterday, though I spent most of the day in an air conditioned car and wasn't out in the sun.)


----------



## Vankiwi

Counting definitely a good idea to get checked, good luck!!


----------



## MissFox

Good idea to get checked!!


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, Definitely keep us posted! Hope your BP goes down with rest. My feet weren't too swollen when I went in that day they decided to induce me. But my BP was up 160's/100. They tried to let me rest to see if it would take it down and it didn't so they assumed preeclampsia and induced. Good luck!

Those that tested positive for GBS, Yes it is an additional IV. I had my test the day they admitted me so we didn't even have time to get the results back. So they went on and gave me antibiotics anyways just to be safe. I ended up with magnesium, the antibiotics for GBS, potassium, regular saline, and I think one or two others hooked into my IV. I pray that no one else has to go through that many things!! It's crazy! 

I'd like to be a part of the FB group! My name on there is Cindy Hilt, might be easier to look up my email though of [email protected]


----------



## tlh97990

I have my 36 week appt today..Does anyone know if having your cervix checked can send you into labor? i have to work tomorrow and friday and monday before this baby can come!! i'm hoping they dont want to do a cervix check today and will wait until next week but at the same time i'm curious if i'm dilated more than a fingertip since thats what i was last week!

ive been extremely uncomfortable especially at work, sitting straight up and down is killing me cuz i think she dropped so theres more pressure i'm just hoping i can make it through these 3 more work days!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Counting, so glad you are going in! Good luck and keep us updated.

MissFox, your picture is beautiful! I have been naughty about taking pics, forgot to last week.

Sue, hope you've gotten some answers!

Tlh, I dunno, I would think only if they stripped membranes but first timer here is unsure lol. You could always decline it this week though to be safe. I know my Dr only does internals if I request it or there is a medical need. You're almost done! :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

JJ have sent you an email request x


----------



## Pink Flowers

counting - glad you are getting checked. 

In the USA are you routinely checked for GBS? we only get checked if we have strange discharge. 

Thl - I have had my cervix poked and prodded a few times because of my cervical erosion, the most that might happen is if they use a speculum it can cause spotting. x


----------



## sue_88

No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!

Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:

Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!
> 
> Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:
> 
> Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!

is she quite a new mw? my one I had last time had just trained and she sent me for so much extra stuff that wasn't needed because I was one of her first ladies. 



I was just thinking I have only seen my assigned mw 3 times at the most, they don't do rotations at the hospital so she wont be at the birth. The next time I will see her is my 38 week appointment if I make it to then. Just worries me because I have had so many different ones no one will listen to me about the quick labour and I have this nasty feeling about it. :nope:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

counting said:


> quick update- was still feeling off and nauseous, checked my blood pressure. 3 readings, with breaks and arm rested in between: 146/96, 146/93, 167/107. So I'm off to the hospital to get checked. My feet actually look much less swelled(But I have been resting them for over 18 hours, so the fact they show improvement is a good thing I would think.
> 
> (Oh, BTW I am in Eastern Canada, it was 33 at the hottest place and point I was yesterday, though I spent most of the day in an air conditioned car and wasn't out in the sun.)

Definitely go in!!! Those readings are too high to ignore, I really hope it's just the heat and stress but better safe than sorry.


*tlh97990* - sometimes they do the Strep B test at 36 weeks... and do a cervix check at the same time, but I'm sure you could ask them to defer it to next week 

*Pink* - it's a normal check. Everyone has to have it here.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I don't understand why we aren't tested over here tbh?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tlh97990 said:


> I have my 36 week appt today..Does anyone know if having your cervix checked can send you into labor? i have to work tomorrow and friday and monday before this baby can come!! i'm hoping they dont want to do a cervix check today and will wait until next week but at the same time i'm curious if i'm dilated more than a fingertip since thats what i was last week!
> 
> ive been extremely uncomfortable especially at work, sitting straight up and down is killing me cuz i think she dropped so theres more pressure i'm just hoping i can make it through these 3 more work days!!


It's not gonna send you into labor unless your body is ready for it. I've had 3 checks since 37 weeks and nada. I did have some light spotting after my last check but nothing serious. You can always decline the check this week if you would feel more comfortable though.


----------



## sue_88

The swab tests are unreliable and because it's naturally present in everyone, an infection can come and go throughtout life, includng during pregnancy. So a negative test might then be positive at birth (there's no re-test routinely), and a positive test can cause unecessary worry because it can be back to negative by birth.

Only 1 in 2000 babies will develop an infection after being exposed to GBS

:flower:


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!
> 
> Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:
> 
> Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!
> 
> is she quite a new mw? my one I had last time had just trained and she sent me for so much extra stuff that wasn't needed because I was one of her first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking I have only seen my assigned mw 3 times at the most, they don't do rotations at the hospital so she wont be at the birth. The next time I will see her is my 38 week appointment if I make it to then. Just worries me because I have had so many different ones no one will listen to me about the quick labour and I have this nasty feeling about it. :nope:Click to expand...

No, she's been a MW for years - including travelling round the Middle East and delivering babies there :shrug:

If you make it to 38 weeks - get her to right it in your notes. Could you call her and just ask for a quick 5 mins with her so she can write something in your notes for you?


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!
> 
> Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:
> 
> Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!
> 
> is she quite a new mw? my one I had last time had just trained and she sent me for so much extra stuff that wasn't needed because I was one of her first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking I have only seen my assigned mw 3 times at the most, they don't do rotations at the hospital so she wont be at the birth. The next time I will see her is my 38 week appointment if I make it to then. Just worries me because I have had so many different ones no one will listen to me about the quick labour and I have this nasty feeling about it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's been a MW for years - including travelling round the Middle East and delivering babies there :shrug:
> 
> If you make it to 38 weeks - get her to right it in your notes. Could you call her and just ask for a quick 5 mins with her so she can write something in your notes for you?Click to expand...


She wont, she thinks I imagined the whole birth :dohh: As we moved 65 miles from where I had Oliver she wont get my notes either. :nope: I just hope to god nothing happens because she won't listen to me. 

Also my notes are in a folder, they have a bit for a birth plan, I don't have a birth plan as such just bits I do and don't want. like no pethidine, the bit for the birth plan has boxes to write in, no one has said to do it or not... at the end of it says discussed with.... Would you just do it and then get her to look if I see her again?

I don't understand why your mw is so worried then. It seemed like a lot of fuss for nothing.


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!
> 
> Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:
> 
> Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!
> 
> is she quite a new mw? my one I had last time had just trained and she sent me for so much extra stuff that wasn't needed because I was one of her first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking I have only seen my assigned mw 3 times at the most, they don't do rotations at the hospital so she wont be at the birth. The next time I will see her is my 38 week appointment if I make it to then. Just worries me because I have had so many different ones no one will listen to me about the quick labour and I have this nasty feeling about it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's been a MW for years - including travelling round the Middle East and delivering babies there :shrug:
> 
> If you make it to 38 weeks - get her to right it in your notes. Could you call her and just ask for a quick 5 mins with her so she can write something in your notes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wont, she thinks I imagined the whole birth :dohh: As we moved 65 miles from where I had Oliver she wont get my notes either. :nope: I just hope to god nothing happens because she won't listen to me.
> 
> Also my notes are in a folder, they have a bit for a birth plan, I don't have a birth plan as such just bits I do and don't want. like no pethidine, the bit for the birth plan has boxes to write in, no one has said to do it or not... at the end of it says discussed with.... Would you just do it and then get her to look if I see her again?
> 
> I don't understand why your mw is so worried then. It seemed like a lot of fuss for nothing.Click to expand...

Definitely do it! Even if you don't see it at least it is written down and you can show your MW when you go in to deliver. Get OH to sign it when you arrive at the hospital in labour :rofl:

Urgh wonder why she wont listen to you. Well when you think "this is it" get straight on the phone and tell L&D about Oliver and at least ask to go in to be checked. Or just go in anyway....better to go in 5 / 6 times then have the baby on the back seat!! (No one wants placenta juice on the upholstery!!)


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> No answers t give by consultant. She was like :huh: why are you here?!
> 
> Everything completely as it should be and to continue normal care :shrug:
> 
> Just think my MW is making sure she's 100% comfortable with everything before birth, I phoned here & she seems happy now!
> 
> is she quite a new mw? my one I had last time had just trained and she sent me for so much extra stuff that wasn't needed because I was one of her first ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking I have only seen my assigned mw 3 times at the most, they don't do rotations at the hospital so she wont be at the birth. The next time I will see her is my 38 week appointment if I make it to then. Just worries me because I have had so many different ones no one will listen to me about the quick labour and I have this nasty feeling about it. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's been a MW for years - including travelling round the Middle East and delivering babies there :shrug:
> 
> If you make it to 38 weeks - get her to right it in your notes. Could you call her and just ask for a quick 5 mins with her so she can write something in your notes for you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wont, she thinks I imagined the whole birth :dohh: As we moved 65 miles from where I had Oliver she wont get my notes either. :nope: I just hope to god nothing happens because she won't listen to me.
> 
> Also my notes are in a folder, they have a bit for a birth plan, I don't have a birth plan as such just bits I do and don't want. like no pethidine, the bit for the birth plan has boxes to write in, no one has said to do it or not... at the end of it says discussed with.... Would you just do it and then get her to look if I see her again?
> 
> I don't understand why your mw is so worried then. It seemed like a lot of fuss for nothing.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely do it! Even if you don't see it at least it is written down and you can show your MW when you go in to deliver. Get OH to sign it when you arrive at the hospital in labour :rofl:
> 
> Urgh wonder why she wont listen to you. Well when you think "this is it" get straight on the phone and tell L&D about Oliver and at least ask to go in to be checked. Or just go in anyway....better to go in 5 / 6 times then have the baby on the back seat!! (No one wants placenta juice on the upholstery!!)Click to expand...

I know OH wouldn't be happy with that its a brand new car :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

Mines brand new too................I sit on a very large towel that has been folded to be about 3 inch thick.................aint no water getting through that!!! :rofl:


----------



## alannadee

Well this baby is officially a pain in the bum! Had to go to the doctor today with piles (sorry if tmi) apparently they are very bad, if no better by Friday I will have to see a surgon who will decide if they need to induce baby so that they can operate on them!!! Either way it's looking like I will need an operation on them after I have baby. Never realised they could be soooo painful. Can't sit down, lie down or walk!!


----------



## sue_88

Sorry Alanna. :( that does sound painful :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sorry alanna x 

If you felt your cervix you cant go higher can you :rofl:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Pink and sue your conversations always make me laugh :haha: my dh has said that we won't be taking his car because he doesn't want my water to break in it so we will take my car however I try to tell him his logic makes no sense considering his seats are leather and mine are not :dohh: men :haha:

I need someone to give me a magic "get this baby out formula"! I'm so done! Cleaned the house, went to town got some groceries did some walking, been bouncing on my ball like crazy, and dh and I have dtd several times trying to get the ball rolling and what do I have to show for my effort? Swollen feet and a still very pregnant belly :dohh: I guess I'm just baffled that I am so far dilated and still nothing :shrug: thinking I'm gonna have a stubborn little one on my hands :haha: guess she's just very comfy!


----------



## sue_88

Think we've all got super comfy babies!!

I've made plans for tomorrow seen as how madam is being stubborn haha, blood test in morning which I'll walk too then I'm off to see my friend from antenatal who's had her baby girl :happydance: !!!

Although, slight quandary.......I've never held a newborn, ever (didn't hold my goddaughter till she was 4mo!). And now I'm so close to getting my baby girl I definitely want her to be the first, how do I go about avoiding holding the baby tomorrow? I can't wait to see her & stroke her little hands/feet but don't want to hold her. I'm pretty sure I've already told my friend about my lack of newborn experience just not sure if she'll remember.

Would you be offended if I say I didn't want to hold baby just yet?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

No not at all. Maybe she won't even offer and you won't have to worry about it but of she does just be honest and say that you want Millie to be the first newborn you hold. It's totally different holding someone else newborn and your own though. There's a much deeper sense of comfort when you are holding your own baby :) I remember with dd I was so nervous because I didn't know anything about babies but it really did all just come naturally. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## sue_88

I'm not sure I'm that nervous yet lol. 

It's just I know I definitely want my first newborn contact to be Millie as now I'm so close.

Yeah you might be right about not offering, baby was 5 weeks early and has only been home just over a week so she might not offer hold.

I'll just be honest if it comes up, I'll happily hold any baby in a few weeks but my girl now needs to be the first :D


----------



## Pink Flowers

I would just say to people I don't do other peoples children. :haha: Oliver was the first new born I held, my cousin had twins 8 weeks before he was born and I managed to get out of holding them. 

I am really hungry but don't know what I want. And this monster is trying to push my hip out of place!


----------



## sue_88

I had a well lush steak stir fry with loads of green veggies & blackbean source (can you tell I'm making sure my iron level is ok for blood draw tomorrow :haha: ) then i had 5 Jaffa cakes. I'm now wanting something else but have cleaned my teeth & just drinking water! Lol


----------



## counting

So I just got sprung from the hospital. When I went in, my BP was 150/103, so much too high. Monitored baby and I for over an hour, and luckily the little guy seems ok with everything so far. They retested my blood pressure and it was down to 139/90, so much less dangerous so they considered me "stabilized" for now even though it is still high. One doctor wanted to keep me in hospital, but senior doctor said I was stable enough to go home as long as nothing worsens overnight. I have also started throwing protein in my urine, so they aren't happy about that. They are talking that I may have preeclampsia, but said they don't want to deliver right now if they don't have to as I am just term. 

They have booked me with fetal assessments at 11am tomorrow morning for an ultrasound to make sure that baby is doing ok with the blood pressure and everything(not restricting blood flow). I then have a doctors appointment at 2:40 where they are going to check my blood pressure and my doctor is going to make the call on if they will deliver the baby now, put me on medication or hospitalize me until the birth(being the three most likely options). They did say there is a good chance I won't be leaving the hospital after my appointment tomorrow though, unless by some miracle my blood pressure is normal and I stop throwing protein. Until tomorrow I'm not allowed to leave bed except to use the bathroom though. Fun stuff :(

ETA: Doctor also mentioned I was hyper reflexive to another doctor, didn't know what it meant, but I guess it can be a symptom of high blood pressure. Fun.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I had ham, egg, chips and beans nom nom! 

I fancy a mcflurry again but I cant stand the thought of being ill again :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Source? Really sue!!!!! Hahaha. I mean black bean sauce. :dohh:


----------



## Pink Flowers

been on the source :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

Glad you've been in to be checked counting. Hoping baby doesn't need to make an appearance just yet then, glad they are taking the concerns seriously though. Definitely got the markers for pre-e. fingers crossed for your appts tomorrow x


----------



## Pink Flowers

hope all goes well tomorrow counting x


----------



## counting

Thanks guys.


----------



## sue_88

My spelling is awful tonight !!!

I caved........eating wine gums and some Panda Liquorice.

*slurp*

Definitely need some more labour sweets!!! Ha


----------



## Pink Flowers

ooo wine gums :haha:


----------



## sue_88

They were yummy, I only had a few in a small dish. Now I need to make sure I don't fall asleep before finding the motivation to get up & re-do my teeth.

My rhinitis is also really flared up tonight!! I can't breath!


----------



## NennaKay

alannadee said:


> Well this baby is officially a pain in the bum! Had to go to the doctor today with piles (sorry if tmi) apparently they are very bad, if no better by Friday I will have to see a surgon who will decide if they need to induce baby so that they can operate on them!!! Either way it's looking like I will need an operation on them after I have baby. Never realised they could be soooo painful. Can't sit down, lie down or walk!!

Oooh... Sorry *Alanna*! That sounds awful and it doesn't sound like you have a way to get comfortable either. I hope the doctors can take care of them! 



sue_88 said:


> Think we've all got super comfy babies!!
> 
> I've made plans for tomorrow seen as how madam is being stubborn haha, blood test in morning which I'll walk too then I'm off to see my friend from antenatal who's had her baby girl :happydance: !!!
> 
> Although, slight quandary.......I've never held a newborn, ever (didn't hold my goddaughter till she was 4mo!). And now I'm so close to getting my baby girl I definitely want her to be the first, how do I go about avoiding holding the baby tomorrow? I can't wait to see her & stroke her little hands/feet but don't want to hold her. I'm pretty sure I've already told my friend about my lack of newborn experience just not sure if she'll remember.
> 
> Would you be offended if I say I didn't want to hold baby just yet?

*Sue*, I would just be honest if she does offer... Now that you've made it this far, it would be super special for your little one to be the first baby you've held.


*Counting*, I hope everything goes well as your appointment tomorrow!

As for me, been having lots of BH today and even a few that were uncomfortable, so maybe early labor is in the cards! My OB says she has about a 50% success rate with membrane strips (for every 2 women she strips, 1 of them goes into labor in less than 5 days). I've been doing some ball bouncing and walking and I'm losing pieces of plug with blood in them, so here's hoping baby decides to make his/her arrival soon!


----------



## sue_88

Sounds very positive Nenna!!! Bounce bounce bounce!


----------



## tlh97990

home from my appt now..i asked if they could determine baby's position assuming they would palpate my belly but she was like sure we'll do a quick ultrasound. it was a pleasant surprise!! baby is head down! i let her check my cervix and i went from a fingertip last wednesday to 2cm today and 50% effaced!! i was concerned about leaking waters even though i thought it was just normal discharge and she said when she pushed the baby's head she slams it right back down to my pelvis and no fluids were coming so its def not my waters thankfully..she's guessing this baby is already pushing 8 lbs so if i dont go on my own at 39 weeks they will induce so i can still have a vaginal delivery..im confident she'll come on her own right around 38-39 weeks so hopefully it wont go to induction! i def. dont want to go over though!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So glad they're going to keep an eye on things *Counting!* At least you're far enough along that if something does progress everybody should be fine. A friend of mine had pre-eclampsia and deliver 11 weeks early (her little girl is 3 and perfect now though!) 

*Alannadee* - all I can think of is... oh my owwwww! I had crazy hemorrhoids after my last delivery, so much so the midwife commented on them... I didn't even know that's what it was... I thought it was some kind of weird skin from episotomy! Thankfully they went back down in a couple weeks. Lots of lavender and milk baths. It was recommended both for the stitches and the piles. A few drops of lavender oil and a cup of whole milk in the tub helps.


Got my bloodwork back from yesterday. Platelets are still low but over 100! hurray! 106 to be exact. Took 3 days of steroids to go from 96 to 106 though... so I'm worried the hematologist might want to give me a shot. I just don't love the idea of all these extra drugs in my system. :( I've stopped taking them and I'm supposed to start again on the 1st... hopefully baby agrees to wait to make a debut until I start taking them again. It's true what that say though. Those bloody pills upped my heartburn AND made me hungry. I'm still riding the snack train it threw me on. Trying to monitor myself but the box of vanilla wafers next to me says that I'm failing. 

Oh you guys have reminded me.. I haven't made my "snack pack" for the hospital yet. Last time it was the only they that saved me in the middle of the night, all by myself, strapped to an iv in a bed with bars! I managed to wrangle it out of my backpack so my stomach wouldn't eat itself. 

Flame Raisins
Cashews
Peanut M&Ms
regular m&ms

salty, sweet and yummy. going to stick a few bottles of water in my bag this time too because I kept running out of the stuff the nurses brought last time. Granted... hubby gets to stay in the room this time AND there's a sink so I should be fine. heh but I'm not taking any chances. Plus I like dasani more than tap water :blush:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> home from my appt now..i asked if they could determine baby's position assuming they would palpate my belly but she was like sure we'll do a quick ultrasound. it was a pleasant surprise!! baby is head down! i let her check my cervix and i went from a fingertip last wednesday to 2cm today and 50% effaced!! i was concerned about leaking waters even though i thought it was just normal discharge and she said when she pushed the baby's head she slams it right back down to my pelvis and no fluids were coming so its def not my waters thankfully..she's guessing this baby is already pushing 8 lbs so if i dont go on my own at 39 weeks they will induce so i can still have a vaginal delivery..im confident she'll come on her own right around 38-39 weeks so hopefully it wont go to induction! i def. dont want to go over though!!

Wow! and you're not even 37 weeks! That's an eager baby!


----------



## kaths101

Counting, glad you're being taken seriously now and all is well tomorrow. Good luck. Either way out or in I'm sure baby will be just fine :hugs:

Sue blame baby brain for your spelling! :haha: I'm glad all was ok at your appt today! Xx

I need to get more snacks for my bag, on my last stay in hospital with jack I ate my way through a bag of jelly tots and tutti fruities, the midwife kept telling me to go to sleep but there was no chance of that..so sweeties and a magazine kept me going through the night. 

I've got my midwife appt tomorrow, baby is still a lot quieter but the movements are there so I'm not too worried. This is far TMI but has anyone else been constipated? I've been dying to go but when I do I can't and I'm too scared to push too hard :blush: i have visions of a baby plopping out :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

Hope you make it tlh!
Kaths- YES!!! I was for 4-5 days and it all came out last night. It was surely my first false labor. I had been going poo a little each day but last night was back cramps and contractions and full on clear out that carried over to today. And baby is much lower now.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Counting glad you went in! It's about time they start taking your swelling seriously. Hope your appt goes well tomorrow and baby is able to stay cooking a little longer

Nenna sounds promising! Sending labor vibes your way

Tlh glad your appt went well! Pushing 8lbs already that's a good sized baby!

Kaths I've been a mixture of either constipation or basically diarrhea. My body can't seem to make up its mind :haha: one day I have super loose stools and I got 3-4 times and then the next day I have the urge to go but just can't seem to.


Just got done cleaning whole house and sat down to rest and what do you know I'm having the contractions I was having last night. Wondering if maybe I should stay on my feet and stay active but my feet are so tired and pretty swollen from being on them all day.


----------



## counting

Thanks all. So far tylenol is keeping the headache at bay, probably because I haven't taken one for 9 months, so it's super effective. BP is also staying stable, 145/89 which isn't great but is much better than the earlier readings. It also means I probably won't have to go back to the hospital tonight, they said as long as it stays stable, headache can be controlled by tylenol and I don't get chest pain I can be home. I'm a little nervous for tomorrow though. I'm afraid on one hand if I have to stay in hospital or have baby, but on the other hand I'm also afraid if I am doing better tomorrow they will let it go and then I will suddenly get sick and it will be dangerous for me and baby. Guess I have to trust the doctors.


----------



## Libbysmum

Still no baby shown up here...I am getting impatient. Hope he makes an appearance soon. 
39 weeks down...I really don't want to go over 40! Nightmare!


----------



## abagailb14

Libbysmum said:


> Still no baby shown up here...I am getting impatient. Hope he makes an appearance soon.
> 39 weeks down...I really don't want to go over 40! Nightmare!

Right there with you, I'm so ready to have my baby already! Hope you go soon! :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

Kath I thougt it was just me :blush: 

Fingers crossed babies come soon for them ladies who are getting closer! 

Oliver is still asleep... this is un heard off... shhh!


----------



## Libbysmum

Pink...I been having to wake Libby from her sleeps or she won't go down at night. I actually got a decent 5 hours before she woke last night! Hooray! Not sure how I am going to survive with two little ones!
Looks like I may have caught the DH and DD's cough...bleeeaaaaagh! I was hoping to avoid it but it seems with all this cold weather and trying to take care of them I haven't been immune. I feel fine in body just coughing which is really irritating.
My student midwife is on edge every time her phone rings she thinks it is me saying it's delivery time...poor girl is as keen as me to get this baby out!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I hope your cold clears soon! 

Oliver went down at 7 last night and slept till 7.45 this morning!


----------



## alicecooper

Well that's it

I've hit due date. And no baby.

So tomorrow I think I'm gonna officially be the first overdue cookie in this group. UGH


----------



## sue_88

Ooh boooooo where are you baby!!?

Pink wow that was a successful night then for Oliver! How lush.

I was sick & clearing out at 4:30am :sick: had 3 more hours sleep now nothing. Feel totally fine. And the 'sick' was just a bit of stomach juices not full on vomit. Bleugh. I was actually a bit hungry which didn't help so I had some breakfast at 6am before getting my head back down.


----------



## alicecooper

get some more sleep if you can sue. It can only make you feel better x


----------



## sue_88

I'm just out walking! Got to go for some bloods to check my iron again. Will be relaxing this afternoon watching tennis :)


----------



## alicecooper

maybe I'll get some more sleep myself then...for you...by proxy

haha


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi ladies! Well i had my baby at 36 weeks exactly. I developed cholestasis ( test came back june 11) and had to be monitored in the hospital 24/7 since last tuesday june 18th since my liver enzymes were even more highly elevated and baby was in danger. They gave me the steroid shots for babys lungs and liver meds for itching and meds to stop the contractions for two weeks which put me at june 23 for a csection delivery on sunday. Not gonna lie i was scared for my baby the whole time, but i knew i was in good hands. The c-section went perfectly. He entered this world at 8:30am on june 23 weighing 5 lbs 12 oz 19" long. He scored a 9 on the agpar score. He was born healthy & breathing on his own! Yay! We were able to come home Tuesday  He weighed 6 lbs 4 oz when we left the hospital 
Our son, Bowen James is such a great baby. Eating & sleeping every 2-3 hours. He passed his hearing tests at the hospital. His jaundice was minimal. He is doing great for a 36 weeker! I want to post a pic but im not sure how on the ipad... Thats my stories ladies. Good luck to you all!


----------



## alicecooper

ooh congratulations Jsmom! :)


----------



## sue_88

Huge congrats Js - what a fab little boy! Nice to hear you're also home!! Enjoy the little man, can't wait to see piccie!


----------



## Pink Flowers

congrats Js glad to hear you are home. 

Alice I was going to have sues sleep thats no fair :hissy: 

Just been to mcdonalds :blush: 

We have moved the living room around haha .... I say we :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

Pink Flowers said:


> congrats Js glad to hear you are home.
> 
> Alice I was going to have sues sleep thats no fair :hissy:
> 
> Just been to mcdonalds :blush:
> 
> We have moved the living room around haha .... I say we :haha:

ah okay go on then you take sue's sleep. I've gotta go shopping. ugh


----------



## Pink Flowers

alicecooper said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> congrats Js glad to hear you are home.
> 
> Alice I was going to have sues sleep thats no fair :hissy:
> 
> Just been to mcdonalds :blush:
> 
> We have moved the living room around haha .... I say we :haha:
> 
> ah okay go on then you take sue's sleep. I've gotta go shopping. ughClick to expand...

lol I have to go meet my dad for lunch :nope: would rather sleep!


----------



## sue_88

Pink I need to move my lounge! :(

You two fighting over my sleep :dohh:

Had my blood sucked out.......can't see a MW now without them going "any niggles?!?!?" no, nothing at all!!!! :brat:

Nice having mcds!! I haven't had a brekkie in ages from there!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sue when we next visit his parents I will get him to come sort your room out :rofl:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Jsmom5 - Congratulations on your little boy! So pleased to hear he is well & healthy. Lovely name. Enjoy every minute x :happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Libbysmum

JJ's so happy for you and your [email protected] Bowen into this world. I am glad things are going well for the both of you with feeds and sleep. Slightly jealous here that mine still is inside baking...Alice what have the Doctors suggested? Any baby induction on the menu?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jsmom congrats on your little boy 


Woke up this morning with some bright red bleeding. Not gonna lie scared the crap out of me. I have passed 3 dime sized clots and haven't been back to the bathroom yet to check. Called my midwife she said to relax drink some fluids and watch babies movements. Also look for contractions and leaking fluid. If I keep bleeding with no contractions or anything they will want to being me in and have a look at what's going on. I was thinking maybe bloody show but I've read that is more pink colored mucus not bright red blobs. I'm hoping its a sign of impending labor. Baby was a lot more active through the night last night than normal so maybe a sign? Either way seeing blood freaks me out


----------



## tlh97990

Alice were you kind of expecting to be overdue?

Congrats jsmom

Has anyone had constant low back pain following a cervix check? My cervix was checked at 330 yesterday and all night I was uncomfortable because my back had a achy pain it's now 7am and in still having back pain...is this normal?


----------



## Anon Male

Congratulations Jsmom5 on your little boy! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## alicecooper

Libbysmum said:


> Alice what have the Doctors suggested? Any baby induction on the menu?

12 days over is the policy here for induction apparently. 



tlh97990 said:


> Alice were you kind of expecting to be overdue?

yeah I guess I kind of was. I've never had one yet that hasn't been overdue. It's still annoying though.


----------



## counting

Waiting quite nervously for my ultrasound. I'll be headed out for it in about 20 minutes. Headache is back again. I have no idea what today has in store for me and it has me jumpy. DH couldn't get the day off work either, but my mom is coming in and going to head over with me so at least I won't be alone. Trying to relax. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Woke up this morning with some bright red bleeding. Not gonna lie scared the crap out of me. I have passed 3 dime sized clots and haven't been back to the bathroom yet to check. Called my midwife she said to relax drink some fluids and watch babies movements. Also look for contractions and leaking fluid. If I keep bleeding with no contractions or anything they will want to being me in and have a look at what's going on. I was thinking maybe bloody show but I've read that is more pink colored mucus not bright red blobs. I'm hoping its a sign of impending labor. Baby was a lot more active through the night last night than normal so maybe a sign? Either way seeing blood freaks me out

Hopefully it is just things getting started with labor. Good luck though, thinking of you!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Now contracting about every 10 mins! Bleeding has stopped! Think it was my bloody show and think we may be meeting our little girl today :happydance: 

Good luck with your ultrasound counting!


----------



## tlh97990

Alice-i can't imagine being overdue i'm sure it sucked with all pregnacies!

Proud-good luck hope your lo arrives today!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Proud - Exciting! Fingers crossed that today's the day! :)


----------



## sue_88

Yay Proud!!!! I don't want an update from you now unless it's a baby is here :haha: Best of Luck xxx


I just got home from seeing my friend from baby class!! Baby is sooooooooooooooooo tiny, see weighs about 5.5lb. I was offered a hold but declined as they did remember about me not holding a baby and they were absolutely fine with it - said that it was really lovely that my first ever newborn cuddles will be with my own daughter :D :) and I also didn't want to go too near to her with the being sick episode last night so I just stroked her little hand for a couple of minutes as I was saying bye bye after dousing it in some alcohol gel!

She was a little doll though, she's called Eva, but because she's so tiny they call her Little Dot - so cute :) hoping she will become a really good friend as we get to know each other more over these weeks after the baby classes & taking the little ones out and about with the prams.

:happydance: Now at home watching the tennis chilling out!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Jsmom!!!! Glad he was doing so well at 36 weeks and it's great he gained so much weight before leaving the hospital!! 

So exciting to see all the little ones arriving!!

Good luck Proud!!! Can't wait to see an update from you with your little girl!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Counting!!


----------



## alicecooper

counting - hope the ultrasound goes well

proud - eeee I'm so excited for you. good luck x


----------



## caro103

congrats j's!!

good luck proud!

:hugs: alice, hopefully not too much longer now!

good luck counting for this afternoon xxx


----------



## Breadsticks

Counting, good luck today! :hugs: I'm glad they are taking things seriously!

Jsmom, congratulations on little Bowen! I'm so glad he is doing well :)

Proud, I hope this is it for you! :happydance:

Alice, I can't believe it is already your due date! I hope little one comes very soon :)

Today has been strange. We had bad weather this week but today it cleared up and our power went out. Makes no sense lol. Luckily it was only out a short while, maybe half an hour. My husband has off work today and we are going to get a late breakfast and do a little shopping. We have gone to the mall every evening this week to get walking in and each night we saw other heavily pregnant couples doing the same :haha:

I'm very excited, we got our Ergo and Moby last night! Now we just need the baby lol. Still having contractions and cramps, they've moved into my back also. Lost a bunch more plug today. I feel like I'm getting all these signs but nothing is happening  38 week appt is this afternoon.


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning ladies :coffee: 
Can't wait to get some actual July Sunbeams around here - it has been miserable and raining for weeks now and I want some sun!!!

Congratulations Jsmom!!! How wonderful your little guy is doing so well :kiss:

I can't believe all the crazy things that are happening at the end of pregnancy... so much to get checked up on. Counting, I hope everything goes smoothly for you and your baby today. 
And best of luck Proud - I know seeing bright red blood would freak me out too! But hopefully it's just your sweet baby on the move!

My BH's are really increasing. becoming more and more uncomfortable, but not painful. It feels as though my belly isn't even attached to my body when it's contracting, anyone else get that? Like it's hardening so far out from my body it almost feels numb...? :shrug: My mum is getting all excitable about it :haha: and DH is like, 'no worries, she can be in early labour for weeks.' :wacko: he's been reading The Birth Partner, so knows what's what 

I've just eaten breaky and am feeling nauseous :sick: hope that doesn't stay for long. Going to try and get things done today...things I have been putting off:

Register @ hospital
Call re: mat benefit status
Pack hospital bag
Install carseat
Clean and organize bedroom
(have to babysit my nieces today too)
Write a birth plan..

I dunno... seems like a lot! :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Thats a good to do list Floating!!

I write mine each day when I wake....todays was:

Get bloods done
Visit Friend & Baby
Re-arrange lounge

and happily they are all TICKED!! :D Lounge is looking fab now with loads more room, bring on the birth pool! :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

You done it sue? 

I think baby has moved onto my bladder. I laughed earlier and nearly had a tena moment :blush:


----------



## sue_88

Yeah I just got the urge and thought....pah just do it! So I did. I only moved the small sofa and managed to do that by pushing it with my knees so didn't exert myself. Pretty straight forward.

Feel guilty about moving Button into the kitchen too early, so I'm keeping him with me in the lounge until everything kicks off and Mum said she'll move him into the kitchen when she arrives when everything has kicked off!


----------



## JJsmom

Floating, I hadn't preregistered at the hospital either! When I went to register when my bp was high, I asked them if I could preregister then. Well news to me, I wouldn't have to since I was going to be induced anyways. LOL! So I didn't have to preregister in the end.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Well we'd planned to hit story time at the library this morning and then a friend's pool this afternoon. Then a different friend wanted to play and I hadn't heard from the first person so I changed the afternoon plans. After which someone else entirely called and asked if we wanted to hit their pool this morning... so the library got cancelled. Amazing how quickly plans flip around in the toddler circle.

Of course this means we were at the pool from 9:30-12 home for lunch and now I'm desperately trying to get the house clean before Jessie's playdate at 2 (which is an hour away and look at me... I'm on the computer!:wacko:) Cleaning just wipes me out! I can do a good 5 minutes before I need to sit down! If only the house wasn't such a tip. Oh well. Surely my friends won't judge me right? 

Diaper bag arrives today and co-sleeper should be here Monday. Sofa's won't be here till the 9th but they're not essential for a baby. Mom will be back from KY on Sunday so I'm telling baby he's allowed out anytime after the 1st of July. 

*Sue* - you could come clean my house... that might help move baby along ;)


----------



## alicecooper

I've just had to shove a car with a dead battery. That was...fun :-/


----------



## kaths101

Aww so much to catch up on, so so happy to hear of the arrival of another gorgeous little man... Well done JJSmom :happydance: 
Good luck proud aswell, I hope this is it now. Come on baby! 

An update on me, sweet nothing! Had my midwife appointment this morning. All ok, blood pressure is fine, baby's heartbeat fine, wee fine... Baby has popped up instead of down and went from being 3/5 engaged to completely out and horizontal! :nope::growlmad::dohh:
That really is not amusing!!


----------



## NennaKay

*Jsmom* congratulations on your little man... Sounds scary having him at 36 weeks, but I'm glad to hear he is doing well!

*Proud* sounds super scary seeing blood like that... I'll cross my fingers that this is the start for you!

*Alice* I can't believe it's already your due date! Oh my... How far did you have to push the dead car?


*As for me*... Had some uncomfortable BH yesterday at 4:37p, 6:45p, 8:11p, and 4:05a.... I was really hoping they were leading to real contractions as I'm still getting blood tinged mucus when I wipe, but so far no contractions at all today.


----------



## sue_88

Urgh that does NOT sound like fun alice! and not really something a preggo lady should be doing I thought shifting my sofa was a little naughty - although if the car wont bump start, maybe it will bump start labour!? Here's hoping!!!


----------



## tlh97990

I sneezed this morning before work and peed myself...first time it ever happened! Thankfully I was still in my pjs and not already at work lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am glad its not just me. I convinced myself my waters were leaking. but they are and I havent felt it since.


----------



## sue_88

I sneeze and pee too! :thumbup: Welcome to the club :wave:


----------



## Pink Flowers

it was laughing here :haha!


----------



## sue_88

Welcome to the "any extertion which results in pee pee" Club :wave:

:haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

oh well at least it isnt much longer till we get full control of our bladders back.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hopefully anyway :rofl:


----------



## counting

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts. Today was a mixed bag, I will try and remember everything:

Ultrasound went well, in that baby still looks really good and blood flow is not being restricted or anything yet. Baby scored a perfect 8/8. That being said placenta looks bad. It has spots of deterioration all over it, lady doing the scan said it looks like the placenta of someone who has been suffering from Pre-e for quite some time, rather than the recent discovery of high blood pressure. But again, it is still functioning and my little guy is not suffering because of it. I have to have scans in the high risk department once a week until baby is born now, so I'm in again next Thursday.

Doctors appointment, I ended up seeing a different doctor than my usual as my doctor had an emergency or something. Doctor was great though, really understanding of my situation. She says that I am obviously very sick and that at 37 weeks they are going to be very proactive about delivering baby with my blood pressure being elevated, they won't let things get too bad first as baby is done cooking. First reading was 167/93, but they were able to get it to go down to 149/82 by putting me in a dark room and resting/napping for 15 minutes which they said is excellent. I had no protein today either, which is good. Because they got my numbers down I didn't have to be admitted. I do have to come back in on Sunday to have my blood pressure checked again and I will need more frequent visits. If I do have really bad numbers on Sunday, we will probably deliver the baby then. That being said, if my blood pressure stays "ok" then we will see what next scan and visit says.

Also found out that I am GBS+ which is really upsetting. I did not want to have to do the IVs and I really did not want to have to have one more thing to worry about. *sigh* Oh well. Trying to rest now and hoping for the best.

ETA: For anyone wondering the placenta degrading was in the form of numerous small placental infarcts. From what I understand, they are areas where the placenta has died and are associated with high blood pressure in mom.


----------



## sue_88

Good to hear baby is ok and they will now be keeping a very close eye. Sounds like your baby boy may be joining you soon :flower:


----------



## Breadsticks

:hugs: Counting! What a rollercoaster of a day for you. I'm glad your little boy is doing well and you didn't have to be admitted tonight. Will be thinking of you and baby!


----------



## alicecooper

definitely sounds like a mixed bag counting, but at least your baby is fine and they are aware of everything now and able to keep a careful watch over you both. x


----------



## Vankiwi

Glad you and baby are being looked after, Counting :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

:hugs: glad baby is ok and they are keeping a close eye on you x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Okay - because I know it's been forever! a bump shot! Had to do a selfie in the mirror because hubs has been getting home late every night and no one it up to picture taking by the time we've put the little one to bed. (but mostly I was taking a picture of the new diaper bag and realized I should probably photo the bump too.. lol) 


38+6


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh love the bump and the bag Becca! What brand is it?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Vankiwi said:


> Oh love the bump and the bag Becca! What brand is it?

It's a Ju Ju Be (Be All) in Evening Vines. The pattern was discontinued so it took A LOT of internet hunting to find it. They have a ton of cute prints but I had to find something I liked that hubby would still feel "masculine" carrying. LOL


----------



## sue_88

Lovely bump!!!

I must remember to take one at 39w!


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh counting, what a roller coaster! Glad you and baby are being taken care of xo

I haven't taken a bump shot in 3 weeks!! Bad mama.

Ohhhh strong BH right now... whew.

Having such a rough day :( Feeling sad. My family is constantly asking DH and I to do childcare since we arrived on mat leave and it's really getting to us. I just want to enjoy this time and enjoy being with my family, not always being asked to look after other people's children. :cry: 

hormones....


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kyleigh Madisyn was born at 1:20pm today after just 5 hours of labor :) weighing 9lbs 1oz and measuring 20.5in we are both doing very well she has latched and fed twice for 20-30 mins each time. Will update with birth story and picture later and catch up with the thread. Hope all you ladies are doing good and hope to see more babies soon :flower:


----------



## counting

Oh dear. So MIL was throwing us a baby shower Sunday, but decided to postpone due to health issues and things going on. I did not want to, figured BP check in the morning, everything is likely to be fine and then go to the shower in the afternoon. Anyway, she sends out a mass Facebook message that says:

"Hello Everyone;
Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, we have to postpone the shower as it looks like we may be meeting baby Joey on Sunday instead. I will let everyone know once we have arranged a time for the shower after. Thanks for understanding." 

:dohh::dohh::dohh:

GAH!!!! What is that?! That is certainly not what DH told her! I had to tell DH to fix this immediately but now I'm afraid the damage has been done. For one we were not even sharing the news outside of immediate family that there is complications, and secondly it is only if my blood pressure is really bad Sunday that I am being induced. Sheesh. Now all these facebook people think I'm having the baby Sunday(which I am most likely not), and poor DH had to try and counter this with: "Okay. I'm being asked to fix this. Jeez mom..
She's just getting a check up at the hospital. We are not having the baby, unless somethings wrong."

:dohh::dohh::dohh:

I know not what to say at this point. In-laws.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats to you Proud! That is wonderful. What a big girl! Five hours seems pretty good...so glad you are both doing well! Can't wait for the full story and photos of Kyleigh

My DD was playing her trumpet and I said if it brings on labor I will have to rename the little one Jericho...LOL
DH wants him to come on Monday because that is his birthday and it means he would get 3 weekends off...lol...men!
My mother wan'ts it to come today because that means she wont need to take extra time off work...sigh
I did have a playdate for Libby organised today but the mother and baby are sick so decided to make it another day...maybe next week if I am not in hospital!
It is actually a sunny day today so I may take Libby outside for a while. Perhaps if I have the energy!
All the best counting for your scan!
Becca love the bag and the bump picture. I didn't take one at 39 weeks...I probably should do it now. Ps...great dress too...love it!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Proud!! Can't wait to see pics :cloud9:


----------



## NennaKay

Wow *Counting*, sounds like you have a plateful... I'm glad that the doctors are monitoring you closely and it sounds like you may be meeting your little person rather soon! Good luck and I hope everything works out the way you want it to!:thumbup:

*Proud*, so glad your little girl arrived in the world safely... I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## donna noble

Congrats jsmom and proud army mom! I have been sceduled for a c section tuesday. The doctor did not want me to go further than that. I cant wait. The last couple months have been miserable!


----------



## tlh97990

Congrats proud I'm glad your wait is finally over

Donna good luck with your c section


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats Proud, what a big healthy girl! :)


----------



## sue_88

Yay Proud!!! :happydance: huge congratulations on baby Kyleigh! Looking forward to story & pics! Glad you're both doing well.

Yikes Counting, that sounds like a handful there with your MIL. Glad you DH manage to somehow rectify it but a little late really :dohh: parents!!

Good luck Donna for Tuesday! 

:flower:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Floating* - I think my last pic was 22 weeks!! 
aww childcare... don't they understand you'll have more than your fill of that soon and you need to chill now? Play the pregnancy card and tell them you're just too exhausted!!

*Proud* - wow!! she's big and QUICK! congrats!

*Counting* - Silver lining... at least she didn't say anything specific. Maybe people will just think you've started having contractions?

Thanks *Libbysmum*, the dress is actually a swim coverup.. didn't realize until after I bought it that it's rather see through at the top. Can't really wear it out, but it was too comfy around the house to take back. For $14 it's not too bad for hanging out int he back yard.

Wow *Donna*! Haven't heard from you in ages! Baby on Tuesday! Whoo! How far along will you be?


----------



## counting

SO my headache is back with a vengeance, very nauseous, hoping tylenol woill kick in. having a hard time typing. might be going back to the hospital tonight.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

counting said:


> SO my headache is back with a vengeance, very nauseous, hoping tylenol woill kick in. having a hard time typing. might be going back to the hospital tonight.

Don't be brave. Go in if you feel bad. It'll be better for the both you in the long run! It sounds exactly like everything they've told me to watch for with PreE. *hugs and prayers* Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Breadsticks

Counting :hugs: You've been through so much today, I'm so sorry! I hope your headache goes away on its own but I do think you should go in just in case! 

Becca, so funny that the dress is a cover up! You look gorgeous :)

Proud, congratulations! :happydance: I'm glad things are going well for you and Kyleigh :D Can't wait to see pics!

Donna, how have you been? I bet you are so excited to meet your little one Tuesday!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Counting :hugs: You've been through so much today, I'm so sorry! I hope your headache goes away on its own but I do think you should go in just in case!
> 
> Becca, so funny that the dress is a cover up! You look gorgeous :)
> 
> Proud, congratulations! :happydance: I'm glad things are going well for you and Kyleigh :D Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Donna, how have you been? I bet you are so excited to meet your little one Tuesday!

LOL yup I even got the statement from TJmaxx in the mail today and was staring at it thinking... swimwear? Swimwear? What in the world did I buy from the swimwear department? Oops.


----------



## floatingbaby

Congrats Proud! How wonderful for you <3

Had a relaxing night (child-free) so feeling much better. Sorted some of baby's things and have chilled out in the attitude dept (thank god!)
Today DH said that he thinks baby will be coming soon - within the next couple days! heheh, exciting! My birthday is on Sunday the 30th, so it might be kind of cool to share that with baby! But I'm in no rush.

Good luck with your section on Tuesday Donna!


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, what ever you do, make sure you take care of yourself! Don't worry if you have to go back to the hospital multiple times!! It is for the best for you and baby! You want to make sure you don't end up with seizures due to Pre-eclampsia. That is what my doc talked to me about when they decided to induce me at 37 weeks exactly. They didn't even tell me my placenta had any spots on it. They are there to watch over you and baby and I'm glad they are!! Good luck and go to the hospital if needed again tonight due to your headache!

Congrats Proud!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congratulations proud x


----------



## Libbysmum

4.30pm Friday...Just had a lovely visit from a friend I use to teach with. She has been trying to fall pregnant for a while now. She had a molar pregnancy earlier in the year :( So I hope she gets her rainbow baby soon! Libby thought she was here for her and made her go play with the crayons and playdoh...lol talk about assertive! I was never that bold as a kid.
My skin has been really itchy last few days...I am trying not to scratch my belly as I don't want to scar it.


----------



## caro103

:hugs: counting, def go bk to the hospital hun. So hope everything is ok, does sound like baby might be needing to come soon xx
Huge congrats proud!!

Becca, gorgeous bump!

Good luck on tues Donna!

Afm, nothing really to report, just generally getting a bit fed up of pregnancy now, lol, but keep reminding myself in some ways this is def the easy bit!! Xx


----------



## alicecooper

lovely bump pic and bag becca :)

proud - congratulations hun, wonderful news :)

counting - oh dear how awkward about your MIL! And I'm so sorry you've got a bad headache.

floating - glad you're having some time to chill out

libbysmum - yes take a bump pic :). My bump has been itchy too

donna - I bet you can't wait till tuesday :)

caro - I know how being fed up feels!


Me

Officially overdue and still nothing. 

My poor daughter has had terrible diarrhoea and vomiting all night and all morning. She's sitting on the sofa now having a day off school sipping dioralyte. :(

So I'm completely shattered.

I appear to have a heat rash on my foot that's really itchy and driving me nuts.


----------



## Miss Bellum

ProudArmyWife - Congratulations on the birth of Kyleigh Madisyn! So pleased she is finally here and you are both doing well. Looking forward to seeing pictures :flower::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Counting - glad baby is well & they are keeping an eye on you. Sorry to hear of the issues with your MIL, can't believe she would post that sort of thing on FB. Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

floating baby - Can't believe your family are asking you to do child care so often! Very inconsiderate. Can you just tell them, no, you are not up to minding their kids at the moment? :hugs:

donna noble - Good luck for your c-section on Tuesday. Sending best wishes to you and your little one. 

Libbysmum - sounds like a lovely visit. Hope your friend gets her own little one soon. Libby certainly seems to have no lack of confidence! 

Alice - hope your girl is better soon.


----------



## kaths101

Hello everyone, 
Counting, I hope your head ache is better, if not I hope you're getting seen :hugs:
Alice, now overdue! Come on baby :baby:

was going to go for a walk with jack but it's now pouring with rain! 

Bought a stair gate from argos this morning, and had my health visitor visit with the red book today. A bit pointless really but hey ho. 

Caro im getting abit fed up now too, Had a terrible nights sleep, it's so painful. I try and sleep on my side but my hips are so painful after a few hours I have to roll over which is like a three point turn. With my spd it's painful to move my legs then I get a shooting pain down one leg, I have to hang on to the side and heave myself over in 3 stages. Getting out of bed takes about 5 minutes to swing my legs round and stand up, my back seems to get stuck. I feel crippled :cry: I also keep getting cramp in my left calf every night! 
Is it the same ritual for everyone? 
Not long now, I know sleep is non existent when baby is here but at least we can move!


----------



## caro103

think that's it kath...once bubs is here at least you reclaim your body!! I'm not quite as bad at you turning wise etc, but its def a struggle. I just feel wiped out atm, been told 3x this morning by my landscape gardener that I look like poo and am I sure i'm ok!?...bless him, last time he said 'I don't mean it meanly...just a bit worried about you' :blush:, I've told him i'm fine, just tired but to call 999 if he sees me in a heap :rofl:

I did a bit of gardening yesterday so maybe over did it a bit, plus not 100% convinced I've not got DS's cold coming on :/. 

Alice, how overdue were you with your others? I went 8 days over with alex so not overly expecting to go into labour anytime soon, but it'd still be nice to go before due date! will you get induced if it comes to that? or just wait it out with monitoring? have to say i'll prob just be induced if it comes to it xx


----------



## tlh97990

Those of you with other children...are your kids going to be at the hospital when you deliver or is someone going to bring them up later? My daughter is really little still so i'm going to have hubby or someone bring her right after....but I want her to meet her sister before anyone else so I don't know how to go about telling other family to stay away until then...any suggestions?


----------



## counting

*sigh* latest update:

Headed to the hospital last night to be seen as I could not get the headache to go away, and I had been advised if the headache would not go away with tylenol or was worsening to come in, and it was doing both. Anyway, ended up sitting there for 5 hours waiting to see a doctor. Nurses put me on monitor and baby as usual was his normal healthy active self. They also checked my BP and it never went below 140's/high 90's. My headache was so bad I could barely stand it. They took bloods which came back normal for liver function, and a urin sample, which they forgot to test. Finally saw a doctor who sent me home saying, and this is a quote:

"You are going to have to grumble through it until you get more symptoms, your blood pressure gets 'really actually very high', blood work comes back bad, or baby goes into distress. Until then go home and take a tylenol if you still have a headache and gravol for the nausea." 

When I told her that the reason I came in was because tylenol was not making the headache go away, she gave me no other options and just said I have to be " sicker" before she would help me. At this point I had been suffering from this incredibly painful headache for more than 7 hours, it was after 4am and I had NO sleep and I wanted to tell her to *%$^ herself and feel what my head felt like and then see how long she could " grumble through" it.

So anyway, I'm home and I have no idea why they even wanted me to go in if they were not going to help me at all. I'm in pain, I feel sicker than I have in almost my entire life. I just want to cry. As you can probably tell, I'm not a happy camper. Of course as I was leaving they remind me if I start to feel worse to come back in, but I really don't see the point. They just keep me there for hours, won't even offer me a tylenol for the pain(even though it isn't working...still), and then send me home telling me i'm not sick enough. I'm so tired.


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm awake every 30-40 mins to turn over at night as my hips hurt so much. I'm looking forward to regaining my body too!


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh Counting that sounds awful! And you did as they asked so I'm not sure why they treated you that way. Maybe check in with your OB/midwife today?


----------



## sue_88

:nope: :nope: counting that's awful. For anyone to say, well we're not going to help you until the baby is in distress...wtf?! You're clearly not well, and yet they're willing to just let you go home with nothing more than paracetamol :nope:

Can you get a second opinion?! I really think you need one.


----------



## kaths101

Oh no counting, how awful. i feel for you. can't you see someone else? How can you get sicker before you get seen, its ridiculous... how sick?? argh getting angry for you now!
don't give up getting the care you need if you really are feeling terrible. Just think of that little baby In there relying on you, if you do have pre-eclampsia then you need to be monitored so carefully and your Health is soo important too! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

kaths - I'm just the same in bed it's awful 

caro - my first was 18 days overdue (induced at 14 but took another 4 days to arrive), my second was 15 days overdue (induced at 14 but took another day to arrive), and my third was 10 days overdue.

They said they'll induce me at 12 days over if I don't pop on my own this time round.

tlh - my MIL is going to be coming to our house to look after the kids when I'm in hospital, because DH will be going back and forth to-from the hospital so he won't be able to look after them. 
MIL doesn't drive though and it's going to be too awkward for her to bring the kids in a taxi to the hospital or whatever so my kids will meet their new sibling when I get home with him/her. I'll be talking to the kids on the phone though to tell them if it's a boy or a girl and so on.

counting - oh I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish. That totally bites that the doctor fobbed you off line that :(


----------



## alicecooper

this is my overdue bump. 40+1

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/XenaGlamRocker/Photoon2013-06-28at14493_zps53eec55d.jpg


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> Those of you with other children...are your kids going to be at the hospital when you deliver or is someone going to bring them up later? My daughter is really little still so i'm going to have hubby or someone bring her right after....but I want her to meet her sister before anyone else so I don't know how to go about telling other family to stay away until then...any suggestions?

Jack will stay with my mum and dad at my house, so if I have to stay in hopefully they will bring him to see us, if I get out quickly he and my mum and dad will be first to see baby. 
You will just have to be honest with people before baby arrives and say can they contact you or OH before visiting to ensure your LO gets to meet baby first. Or just decline all visitors for the first 24/48 hours so they know from the start that you wish for it to be just you, OH and daughter in the first few days


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh counting... so sorry you are in so much pain and not being helped. That is the worst. My hospital did that to me too when I was so sick and coughing my ribs into splinters. I was in complete agony and could barely walk or move without nearly crying from the pain and they told me, 'go home and take tylenol for the pain.' But I knew the pain wouldn't go away until I stopped coughing... was so crushed.
Anyway, thank god your baby is still healthy but I really hope you get some relief. Keep your fluids up and maybe go see your family doctor..??

Alice - hoping your baby comes out to meet you soon!!!

I had a pretty solid sleep last night and am feeling good! Besides the strong BH's that make me feel like my diaphragm is totally crushed :wacko: Might go out fishing and crabbing with DH today as it doesn't seem to be raining (yet!!!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Counting* - that's just wrong on SO MANY LEVELS! I'm in pregnant lady rage mode for you! There's no way my doctors would have let me leave the office with those symptoms. You definitely need a second opinion, or to file a compliant. I can't believe they're being so unsympathetic/unconcerned! It just doesn't make any sense. Next time you go in, have your hubby kick up a stink for you. 

*tlh97990* - My mom is driving down to stay with my daughter (whose 3) it's a 3 hour drive here though so at first she'll be staying with friends. My mom will pick her up from there and then when she gets the call from hubs she'll drive over to the hospital with my daughter. So really Mom and Jessie should be the first ones to meet the baby other than hubby.

*Alice* - you're lucky you have stretchy skin! I feel like I would have split open and had the baby alien style if I were you!!!

oh golly. This baby will NOT stop moving today. Kinda feels like a bowling ball is doing an irish jig inside of me...


----------



## sue_88

Baby eviction process stopped until Monday!!!

Now listen to Mummy, Millie, just had a phone call from the Lead Shropshire Midwife, there are no midwives available in the whole county from Sat 5pm until Sun 9am........so no homebirth if you make you bid for freedom then. Also Mummy has Food Festival tickets for Sunday so if you could wait till at least Monday that would be much appreciated!!!

:rofl:


----------



## counting

sue_88 said:


> Baby eviction process stopped until Monday!!!
> 
> Now listen to Mummy, Millie, just had a phone call from the Lead Shropshire Midwife, there are no midwives available in the whole county from Sat 5pm until Sun 9am........so no homebirth if you make you bid for freedom then. Also Mummy has Food Festival tickets for Sunday so if you could wait till at least Monday that would be much appreciated!!!
> 
> :rofl:

Don't tell her that- that is exactly when babies decide to make other plans! :haha: Hope she cooperates so you can get your home birth.


----------



## oneandtwo

forgive me if i leave something out, ive just read through 15 pages i think!!

congrats proud!! cant wait to see pics.

counting, i really hope they take you seriously that really is ridiculous they are not taking you seriously especially considering the state of your placenta.

tlh-we had our kids at all deliveries until this one, hospital doesnt allow children during delivery and im grateful for that as they would have been traumatized at how the last bit of labor went.

alice,, i could not imagine being that overdue. that is intense!!

cant wait to see more birth reports in the coming weeks!!

afm-as crazy painful asthat labor was, omg that is the way to go in terms of healing! by day 3 i felt fine outside of stitches pain, today day 6 i feel completely back to normal, ive got energy back and feel great. it was never that quick of a recovery with my others. miss mina is doing fabulous she is such an eater!! sleeps perfect, not a crier. shes just an over all perfect, calm baby. which is nuts considering how crazy she was in utero! my,middle boy is absolutely smitten, my oldest as well but he's still a bit scared to hold her. my two year old goes back and forth will love on her and give kisses then five seconds later, he'll try to slap her!


----------



## sue_88

I know I'm seriously thinking its just my luck she'll want to pop out this weekend after making plans and now no midwives for 16 hours!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

how come there are no midwives? 

Counting I am shocked about how you are being treated. 

x


----------



## sue_88

They are under staffed in the county and they do try their best to cover all births at home from neighbouring villages, there's just not anyone to do that on Sat. They've got some staff illnesses so midwives are needed in the MLUs and Hospitals.

I don't mind though tbh, I've been warned there could be the occasional night when there might not be a MW on call but I definitely didn't expect a phone call so the fact that she phoned in advance so I wouldn't get a shock whilst in labour I thought was really nice.

And she thanked me for being so understanding :smug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I wouldnt have been understanding haha... but then I am in a hormonal rage at the moment. :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: counting!!! That is ridiculous! They gave me Tylenol with codeine for my pulled round ligament! 
Congtats! Proud!

Oneandtwo glad you're recovery is going so well!!!


----------



## counting

So last night there was this whole ongoing thing about what cuff size I needed to have my BP measured in. They decided maybe it should be a large, even though I have always worn a regular, because the large gave me lower readings(though I kept telling them I couldn`t feel it squeezing around my arm it was so loose). So they kept getting different readings depending on cuff and person taking the pressure. Very frustrating. Worst part is these medical professionals did not think to measure my arm once to correctly size me. So I did it at home today, and *big surprise* I need a regular cuff, by quite a margin, not a large. So really if they were having trouble they should have maybe been concerned about the massive amount of swelling I must have had around my arm to make it grow that many inches. *sigh*. Sorry I`m in such a foul mood ladies. 

I`m really hoping when I go in for my check Sunday I get to talk to the doctor and say: hey, I really don`t want to wait for you guys to treat me until I`m life threateningly ill, or the baby starts to become life threateningly ill. Because that is what they told me to wait for before they will do anything to treat me.


----------



## kaths101

You must be so so frustrated with it all counting. These last weeks are bad enough without all this extra hassle you've had. 

Sue...keep your legs crossed! :haha:


----------



## sue_88

I'm getting angry for you counting! Drives me crazy the way you've been treated


----------



## alicecooper

sue - so if you DID go into labour on saturday night, what would happen then if there's no midwives? you'd have to go into hospital and forgo your home-birth?


----------



## sue_88

Yeah, I'd have to go to the MLU at my hospital. I could go to a more local MLU but they don't have a pool. My hospital does even though it looks like a disused skip and I hate the thought of it, I want the water more than anything.

She just better stay put !!!!


----------



## sue_88

Can feel Millie's hands reeeally low down in my pelvis, like just behind my pubic bone! And I've had some cervix jabs, does this sound promising that she's engaged/engaging?

It does feel like her butt has dropped down a bit but then walking / sitting etc doesn't feel any different :shrug: I thought it was supposed to feel like a bowling ball between your legs.


----------



## kaths101

I've felt hands down below too (that sounds a bit rude :haha:), she must be making her way down, I never had the bowling ball feeling with jack! 
I'm totally at a loss where this baby is positioned, I'm wondering If the midwife on Thursday got it wrong because she's said the opposite to all my other appointments :shrug:
When's your next appt sue? Hopefully they will tell if she's engaged. Can you feel her head by pressing on the outside?


----------



## sue_88

Lol I've tried feeling my belly but I haven't got a clue what's what down below.....it just feels like a solid mass! Appointment in Tuesday so they'll have a good feel then.


----------



## Libbysmum

Tlh...my mother is going to bring Libby after we give birth. I think it is reasonable to say to other people not to bother you for the first 12-24 hours. I was high on morphine the first few days after having Libby so I have no idea who visited or what was said. It's all a blur.
I am hoping to only be in for 2 days max all going well with the birth. DH has decided to take 2 weeks off with this kid so that will be nice. I think he assumes he gets to sleep and put his feet up and go off with his mates to the gym etc...like a holiday...um not likely!
We plan to go see the new Superman today as an early birthday present for him...Hope the baby cooperates for the 2 and a half hour movie!
Counting...I am with the others...it is terrible how they are treating you. I would def go for a 2nd opinion.
Alice...very impressive! I really don't know how you manage with the other kids and carting around all that baby bump!


----------



## junemomma09

Ok, now that I have some time to sit and write, I thought I'd share my birth story :)

It all started last Wednesday when I went into the doctors for my regular appointment. I was 37 weeks 1 day. I ended up being sent to the hospital to L&D to be monitored because Emma's baseline heart rate was much lower than normal and kept decreasing below the 110 beats that's considered within normal range. It would go down to 98-109 and come up again and then kept repeating. Everything ended up being ok with her but the do for saw my contractions were about 10 min apart and I was 3-4 cm dilated and still 70% effaced. She said I was in early labor and should go into active labor soon. So DH stayed with me the rest of the day in case I needed to be brought back as neither of us felt comfortable with me being home by myself at this point. 
I ended up being in early labor, or what I was later told was prodromal labor, for 3 days. I was having intense early labor contractions but after getting to 5 cm dilation my body stopped dilating and the contractions wouldn't regulate more for active labor to take over. It was so tiring and I got so frustrated.

So Thursday I rested all day, DH was at his internship all day and he was to be done the next day with his 8 week internship. He came home late that night and I found out he was dismissed from his internship. Apparently they thought it was unprofessional of him to leave to be with me on Wednesday at the hospital when I was told I could have an emergency c-section if her heart rate was t recovering well or if it was staying too low. He handled it in a very professional manner but they needless to say thought he should've just stayed there and finished his day. So that was very stressful to handle. 

On to Friday, I've decided to make a day of it out and get some errands done. I needed to walk to try to get the contractions to regulate more. We were out all day but we really enjoyed our time together. I started getting contractions more regularly and lost a large amount of mucus (TMI) again. 

Saturday morning at 130 am, I woke to some pretty strong contractions. Almost like bad period pains and tightenings. I was very uncomfortable. So since I couldn't sleep I decided to get a shower to see if they dissipated or kept up. After about 2-3 hours and they were continuing every 6-8 min i woke DH and told him what was going on. So we then headed to the hospital at 330-4 am. Once I got there I was told I was 4 cm and 70% effaced which was a change from just the day before! :) I was excited because I thought wow this is really it!
After being monitored for 3 hours in L&D triage and my cervix making change at each of my three checks, I was admitted by the on call doctor. I was so excited that I called my doula and let her know since it was a 1 1/2 hour drive for her and I was already 5 cm 70%. With my past two deliveries, they went rather quickly and I didn't want her to miss it. She got to the hospital around 8 am. We started walking the halls and the contractions started coming more regular and more intense. I was allowed off the monitor for 45 min at a time and had to be put back on for 20-30 min increments to monitor Emma. They are a very mother/baby friendly hospital but I wish I didn't have to be put on the monitor so much so my body could've done what it needed to. Well by 1 pm, I had absolutely NO CHANGE in my cervix whatsoever. I was saddened and was given the option to be discharged so I could eat, walk and do what I wanted instead of being stuck in a hospital or stay and continue to monitor and see what happens.
I ended up choosing to leave and my awesome doula (whose also a good friend I've known for years) told me she was staying with me until my baby was born. 

We left and went to olive garden for lunch, which at this point I was starving. The contractions were still coming every 8-10 min. After lunch we headed to our indoor mall to walk....the dark clouds were coming in and it was starting to rain. The length of one floor at the mall is about 1/4 mile. We walked the bottom floor and top floor four times each!!
Then we decided to go to our house so I could shower, bounce on the birthing ball (which the hospital wouldn't allow due to liability), and rest. I was so exhausted by this point and kept doubting myself and my body. Wondering why it wouldn't progress and why I was in this early stage of labor for so long and stalled progress :(
I took a much needed hour nap, showered, and bounced...then we headed to Walmart which is right around the corner from our house. We walked and walked inside Walmart, it was 9 pm by this point so most stores were closed. We ended up eating McDonald's for dinner while walking around Walmart. That was not easy haha it came to a point where we sat in an area to discuss where to go from there. We were all so exhausted and I was so discouraged and wondering why it wasnt going anywhere. Though the contractions did increase to every 3-4 min for a few hours at the end. I was so worried I would go back into the hospital and no progress would be made.

So after a short deliberation and many options voiced, we decided I would head back in. If I had no cervical change, then obviously she wasn't ready yet and we would go home, but it there was any change at all, we would discuss options with the nurse.
We got to the hospital at 11pm, and I was checked. All that walking and everything I was doing yeilded a 1/2 cm dilation!!!! :( I was so upset. I just couldn't believe that's all that happened. I started crying, I was discouraged and questioned myself and my choices in my birth plan. 
After discussing why I originally had some of the things in my plan was due to fear of history repeating itself from my last labor, she understood and asked what I wanted and if I would allow medical intervention. At that point I was already hoping they'd break my waters as I was so exhausted and discouraged I wasn't being picky. And I'm not upset about that decision now at all. The nurse came back after speaking with my doctor and said he would admit me, watch me over night to see what the contractions were doing. If there was still no change to my cervix, he'd break my water and start a low dose pitocin (if I was ok with it). I was relieved! 
I didn't sleep well. I was so over-tired, and had such anxiety after the past 3 days, I was sick mos of the night. Never fails I end up vomiting while in labor :( finally though after getting IV zofran, Zantac, and phenergan, and a hot shower, I was able to fall asleep around 3-4 am. I woke up around 730-8 am to the nurse (very nice btw) and she told me the doctor was headed in to break my water and she was starting the pitocin. I asked about the contractions and she said they weren't regular and were registering 2-10 min apart. There was absolutely no change to my cervix :( only 20-30 min later the contractions had regulated to 3-4 min apart and the pain was God awful! The hypnobirthing I was so happy to try and took classes for I ended up throwing out the window (not literally). I was begging for pain meds. They paged the anesthesiologist and asked him to see me first, even though he had a scheduled c-section to attend. The guy was so nice. He got there rather quickly too! And with being in that much pain and thinking he got there quickly, it must've been lightening speed! He was really quick at putting in the epidural. I only felt an initial pinch, some pressure and slight burning initially like a bee sting. On e the epidural started working, I began to feel a lot of pressure. This was only after 15 min. The nurse checked me and I was 7 cm and 90% effaced Emma was +2 station. Not 10 min later I was complete and ready to push! My husband had gone down to the cafe to get a soda when I was 7 cm so I was relieved when he got back. I pushed for 15-20 min and I delivered a beautiful healthy baby girl <3 <3 
So once my body actually did what it was suppose to I was only in labor for 2 1/2 hours. I progressed very quickly. I had a small tear that needed 2 stitches. My doula stayed for a couple hours after she was born and had to head out because she had another mom in labor who ended up delivering around 4 pm. 

Emma was born at 9:34 am weighing 7 lbs 5 oz <3 I love her so incredibly much!!!!
I will post a picture when I'm on the desktop. I'm posting from my phone. Hope it wasnt too long.


----------



## counting

Looking forward to the picture! Story wasn't too long, either!

Today I'm feeling a bit better, only a mild headache off and on and nausea. That being said I haven't gotten out of bed today. Frustrating, I feel all I can do is sleep and not much else, a bit of time on the laptop. Going stir crazy but it seems to be the only way to keep the symptoms down and I feel pretty crappy and my body is exhausted. Brings a whole new meaning to bored. My poor dog is pretty sure I am dying and hasn't left the bed either, just lies there guarding me. It's sweet but I feel very bad for her.


----------



## oneandtwo

june! our births were pretty similar, being discharged would have been nice though, they only offered intervention...and i progressed too fast for an epi once,my waters broke. glad i wasnt able to get one though.

cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## abagailb14

My water broke 2 hrs ago - woke me up from my nap! We're at the hospital now waiting for baby, might be awhile as I'm not contracting yet and am only 2 cm dilated. I'll update later when there's more going on! :)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats June!!! Cant wait to see pics! Birth story wasnt too long!

Good luck abigail!!


----------



## tlh97990

Good luck Abigail!

Ive had a lot of cramping today..I think its more gas and constipation cramping though..at least I'm hoping I have to work Monday then Im ready anytime


----------



## junemomma09

oneandtwo said:


> june! our births were pretty similar, being discharged would have been nice though, they only offered intervention...and i progressed too fast for an epi once,my waters broke. glad i wasnt able to get one though.
> 
> cant wait to see pics!!

Don't know how you handled your labor since you said you had the same type experience, but I felt so discouraged and like my body was broken. I cried when I found out I only dilated 1/2 cm after all the walking and bouncing I had done with contractions coming so often.


----------



## junemomma09

abagailb14 said:


> My water broke 2 hrs ago - woke me up from my nap! We're at the hospital now waiting for baby, might be awhile as I'm not contracting yet and am only 2 cm dilated. I'll update later when there's more going on! :)

Good luck! Hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Crazy thunderstorm here tonight. the lightning and thunder is almost solid out there. sounds like hail just started as well.... okay God, please no baby tonight and I'd also be eternally thankful if no trees fall on the house either.


----------



## oneandtwo

junemomma09 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> june! our births were pretty similar, being discharged would have been nice though, they only offered intervention...and i progressed too fast for an epi once,my waters broke. glad i wasnt able to get one though.
> 
> cant wait to see pics!!
> 
> Don't know how you handled your labor since you said you had the same type experience, but I felt so discouraged and like my body was broken. I cried when I found out I only dilated 1/2 cm after all the walking and bouncing I had done with contractions coming so often.Click to expand...


my body has always been stupid, so it was,like a "well that figures" type thing. i had been stopping and starting labor for a week almost before i was dilated/contracting enough to be admitted. i was honestly stoked to be in hospital, just cause i knew one way or another she was coming that day. i was crying days leading up to it though just cause i was so tired from walking, and my sisters losing time out of work etc. 

after i delivered, i felt put off about how loud i was abd how badly i feel i handled the pains. i wasnt expecting a 0-60 labor though


----------



## abagailb14

They just started me on pitocin to get my contractions going as I'm not really doing anything on my own - here comes the pain lol! My doctor came in and said he expects she should be here by the early morning :)


----------



## kaths101

Good luck Abigail, hope she comes soon 

June, thanks for the birth story, I really enjoy reading them. Little Emma took her time, but I bet she's worth every minute of walking that mall now! :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

june - poor you not progressing all that time. At least all's well that ends well x

abagail - ooh how exciting - good luck hun x

becca - the storm sounds scary - stay safe!


*Me*

40 + 2

I'm still bloody here

*nuts wall*

Nothing. No twinges, nothing. A couple more BHs yesterday but no more than I've been having for weeks.
No loss of plug
No loss of water
No contractions
Nil, zilch, zip, nada

And I slept horrendously last night so I'm bloody knackered.

On the plus side my DD has finally stopped throwing up. She was sick and had the runs all night Thursday night, and all day yesterday (even right up to bedtime) but she's woken up feeling a lot better now, so that's something at least.

I don't wanna be pregnant any more :(


----------



## junemomma09

kaths101 said:


> Good luck Abigail, hope she comes soon
> 
> June, thanks for the birth story, I really enjoy reading them. Little Emma took her time, but I bet she's worth every minute of walking that mall now! :hugs:

Oh definitely! I'm just happy the nurses and doctor listened to me and realized how exhausted I was and didnt just say I had to wait it out. That would've been difficult. 

But she is worth every single thing I went thru with that pregnancy :)


----------



## alannadee

I went in to be monitored yesterday as he had gone very quiet, the midwifed are great. Is feel like I'm wasting their time cos as soon as they put the monitor on he wakes up!!! I was worried tho cos doc had put me on strong painkillers the other day for these monster piles, and they make me feel very woozy so worried about how they would make baby feel! But midwife said they are completely safe and baby is fine. No sign of arriving yet! Hope he gets a move on!


----------



## sue_88

Lovely story June thanks for sharing. You did great!

Eeekk Becca that does not sound fun! No baby escapologist just yet until it's passed!!!

Ooooeeee good luck Abagail!! :happydance:

Please Lydia is feeling better Alice, that really isn't something you need to be dealing with at this stage. And at least it's the weekend so she's got a couple more days to rest up. COME ON BABY!! We're all dying to know pink or blue....and weight!


Nothing much here, baby is obeying my rules. Having a relaxing day today!


----------



## Libbysmum

Wow what a birth story...glad she finally made it. As for being loud...I am sure other women are loud. I was so loud with Libby I didn't even know I could be that loud. She was posterior and hurt like heck. I have been trying to keep this one forward as much as I can with the ball and different exercises. I hope he does the right thing and comes out with less hassle than Libby did! 
Abigail all the best!!! We hope it isn't too long or painful!
I am feeling really uncomfortable. I hope I go next! DD is still up and about full of beans. It is 8.30pm and she only woke from her nap about 5pm so I am guessing I am in for a late night with her. DH gave up trying to settle her down and took himself to bed. We went out today to see the SUperman movie...It was his birthday treat. His actual birthday is Monday.
Alice...you too...I really feel bad that your babies come late!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope you are all doing well. 

Yesterday was a bit rough, LO seemed to be on a growth spurt and constantly wanted to eat. She stayed awake for much longer than usual and for most of the night. I think tempers frayed a bit at 4 in the morning! However at least she slept through from 5-9am so I was able to get some kip, feeling much better about things now. 

We have also finally got our kitchen installed! Hurrah, we can now actually cook! And we have a dishwasher, what a life saver! I am so enjoying have a sensible cooking space rather than doing an obstacle course in our loft room just to have a cup of coffee.

junemomma - thanks for sharing your story. Looking forward to seeing a picture! 

counting - sorry to hear the hospital has been so rubbish. Hoping things start to get better for you soon x x

abagailb14 - How exciting! Good luck x x 

alice - Glad to hear your girl is feeling better. Hope your LO comes soon, it must be so frustrating having to wait. 

alannadee - glad you & baby are doing well. 

sue_88 - Hope your LO does stay put so you can get your home birth! 

libbysmum - will keep fingers crossed that your little one arrives soon . Hope you enjoyed the film.


----------



## sue_88

Glad your kitchen is coming along Miss! That must be quite difficult trying to juggle baby and renovating! What a little pudding coming before DD hey!! Still at least you're seeing progress now! Hope Eleanor gives you a better night tonight! X


----------



## kaths101

Miss bellum, being deprived of sleep is not good, and makes things seem 100 times worse, I'm glad you did get a little sleep though. Its exhausting when they're up all night feeding. 

I'm feeling exhausted now, I took jack to the park over the road from mine, all was well until he decided to have a tantrum at the top of the slide and wouldn't come down (been down loads of times before) so guess who had to climb up a log ladder, through a tunnel, over a wobbley bridge and down the slide with jack :dohh:.. Taking into account this is all toddler size and I only just fit through the flipping tunnel! Little monkey! So what was going to be a nice little morning out for a walk in the park turned into a nightmare and a hot and flustered mummy and toddler! Arghh.. Time for a cup of tea :coffee:


----------



## sue_88

OMG! That sounds pretty awful Kath. Imagine if you'd got wedged....

"999 - what is your emergency" :haha:
What a little monkey though Jack!

Lois (Goddaughter) used to do that at times, pretend she now hated a piece of kit she was on at the park........I used to be quite mean though and just tell her she'd have to stay there.

I don't like park equipment for some reason :nope: bit of a scardey cat here! Millie is going to have to learn it all herself lol.


Project BAKE about to commence - I am going to make a couple of Lemon Drizzle Loaf Cakes mmmmmmmmmmm. One for demolishing pretty soon (my family is over tomorrow) and then one for the freezer for when needed! *slurp*


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*abagailb14* - hope things don't stall out too much and then baby decides to make a debut!

*Alice* - awww *hugs* at least kiddo is feeling better. No more getting sick yourself!!!

J an I are up early this morning and downstairs. We're having "deferred" father's day today so we're letting hubs sleep in. As soon as I get the coupons together we'll hit the grocery store, pick up J's shoes I ordered from payless and then nip over to Dunkin Donuts to get some fancy drinks and donuts then home again to wake up hubs. 

Made it through the storm unscathed. I did not sleep well though (what else is new?) Woke up rather puffy today :( phooey. Carpal tunnel is definitely back since I stopped taking the steroids. I start again on the 1st.. My parents should be back in Virginia by tonight so.... tomorrow is officially the start of baby eviction notices. :) 

Lots of baby dust for the weekend girls!! 

oh question - I was thinking about going for a pedicure but I've got a plantar wart (funess of pregnancy immunity - a couple popped up while pregnant) do most nail techs care? Do they just wear gloves anyway? I've only ever had a pedicure once or twice... don't really feel brave enough to call up and say - hey I have a plantar wart can I still come in. Any advice?


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> OMG! That sounds pretty awful Kath. Imagine if you'd got wedged....
> 
> "999 - what is your emergency" :haha:
> What a little monkey though Jack!
> 
> Lois (Goddaughter) used to do that at times, pretend she now hated a piece of kit she was on at the park........I used to be quite mean though and just tell her she'd have to stay there.
> 
> I don't like park equipment for some reason :nope: bit of a scardey cat here! Millie is going to have to learn it all herself lol.
> 
> 
> Project BAKE about to commence - I am going to make a couple of Lemon Drizzle Loaf Cakes mmmmmmmmmmm. One for demolishing pretty soon (my family is over tomorrow) and then one for the freezer for when needed! *slurp*

I know!! it's all enclosed so there was no way of getting him out. I did visualise getting wedged and I didn't even have my phone! Luckily there was no one about. I Must have looked a sight, 38 weeks pregnant doing an assault course. I can laugh about it now and apart from that we did have a fun time! 

Lemon cake sounds absolutely yum! You are so organised, I have nothing in my freezer apart from thoroughly unhealthy stuff! Maybe I will get bits done now I'm off work. Are you managing to fill your days sue? Or do you get bored? X

Sorry becca, can't help with your wart.. I would maybe just phone them to check. A pedicure sounds lovely :thumbup:


----------



## counting

Baby boy needs to be born soon. I have been in bed for two days straight now, and I don't even know what to do with myself. When I get up for more than (literally) 5 minutes the headache comes on full force(rather than the more bearable off and on all day) and I can't function whatsoever. I'd like to take a shower but I honestly think it might be too much for me to stand for that long, and the heat makes me instantly swell(even more than I already am). I feel terrible complaining here, but at this point I am so frustrated I could literally just sit here and cry. I feel like such a whiny baby:cry:


----------



## Libbysmum

Counting I am surprised they have let you go this long without induction or something. I was praying like mad this one would come but he was pretty quiet all night. This morning he has been poking me so maybe he was just getting up his energy for the delivery?
Kath...your toddler sounds like mine...adventurous! I can't keep up with her in the park anymore. She runs too fast for me. We have a duck pond less than 3 blocks away but I am afraid to go there without my DH to chase her cause she LOVES water and would more than likely jump in and who knows how clean that water is or isn't.
Today she was up at 6am demanding cake...I told her to go back to sleep. Ended up getting up to her cunningly telling me she had done a poop which was just to lure me out of bed as there was no poop! She is so sneaky!


----------



## alicecooper

counting - you're quite entitled to complain hun! It sounds horrible! I had a bit of a headache today that lasted a couple of hours, nothing anywhere NEAR as bad as the one you've described, and I felt like crying myself, and that was just for a mild headache! So by all means hun have a grumble, that's what we're here for. 
We're all aching in one way or another - we've all gotten so far, I think we're entitled to a few moans xx


----------



## counting

I think you are entitled to moan for sure alicecooper- I'd be bawling my eyes out if I went overdue :haha:. I have to say, I know nobody ever told me being 9 months pregnant was comfortable, but I am a first time mom and I legitimately had NO IDEA it would feel like this! You are a trooper to handle being overdue!(with all of your kids!)

Libbysmum- Maybe if we have a very serious talk with these guys they will decide to come out? I don't know about you but I am considering in utero bribing. I've just about offered this little one a trip to disney and a puppy in hopes he would come out! I hope your LO decides to make an appearance.


----------



## JJsmom

counting, You definitely have a right to complain! I can't believe they haven't induced you yet! It's so scary especially being a first time mom and on top of that everything you are going through with that little one! Praying everything goes in your favor tomorrow!!! Make sure you tell them as soon as you stand up you get a massive headache that wont go away and is absolutely horrible!! They need to do something to help you out and letting it just stay that way isn't going to help anything! That could put both you and baby at great risk!!! :hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

Hugs to you Counting... I can't imagine being cooped up in bed all day :sad1: I really hope you get some relief soon xox
Same to you Alice... you are a trooper!!! But I think it's awesome you are waiting for baby to make the move instead of hustling everything along :thumbup:

Sue, I did a bit of a project BAKE! Made a big pan of chocolaty puffed wheat squares yesterday then today three banana loaves :shock: And my oh my they are yummy. My mum keeps asking if I'm nesting, but I don't really feel like I am. I don't have a big burst of energy or anything.

Summer finally hit us in lower BC! It's HOT and I'm puffin out :wacko: But I've been going for little strolls and we're going to the beach for a fire and wiener roast tonight. I'm hoping baby will be ready soon!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Complain all you like Counting! That's what we're here for!


----------



## counting

Thanks guys. I kind of promised myself I would try not to complain after everything that happened with this pregnancy(as I was actually told I was having a miscarriage and the baby wouldn't live early on, that combined with the spina bifida scare, placenta bleeding, etc.) I stuck it out with the HG without complaining as I just felt sick but I knew everything was ok, but I really can't help it now. I just feel so sick, and I worry so much about the health of baby boy and that what is happening is going to hurt him. I'm glad you ladies don't mind me complaining.


----------



## Breadsticks

I said I wouldn't complain either, I complain to my husband daily :haha: Counting, I can't even imagine what you are going through right now, you need to let it out! We are all here to listen :) I do agree with others that you should be induced, I hope you can talk to the drs and they actually listen! You have an appt tomorrow still, right?

Alice, I was really hoping baby wouldn't go overdue this time for you! 

Abigail, I hope you are well :) Good luck and thinking of you!!

June, thanks for sharing your birth story! :D I hope you and Emma are doing well :)

I apologize for anyone I missed! On my (dying) phone :haha: As for me, lots of contractions still and some very slightly pink mucous today...really hoping *something* will happen! All this teasing (contractions getting regular and painful then just disappearing, lots of mucous, etc) all week is kinda making me crazy lol


----------



## junemomma09

Counting- sorry you're having such a rough time :( hopefully your LO arrives soon!

I'm pretty bummed right now and with having post partum depression, it's not helping. I just had to sell my car :( we hit a wall and rent is due, plus we have no money for groceries at the moment. So mycar I bought 8 years ago, brand new and paid off, I had to sell. It was really hard and sucks. Feels like I lost my best friend or something. I know it sounds ridiculous. I just wish we were graduated already so we wouldn't be struggling so much.


----------



## abagailb14

Olivia Paige was born today at 11:40 am after a bit of a brutal delivery - she was 8 Ib 12 oz and 20 in. long. She's absolutely perfect and I love her so much already! I'll update more later and post some pics as I'm completely exhausted right now :)


----------



## counting

junemomma09 said:


> I'm pretty bummed right now and with having post partum depression, it's not helping. I just had to sell my car :( we hit a wall and rent is due, plus we have no money for groceries at the moment. So mycar I bought 8 years ago, brand new and paid off, I had to sell. It was really hard and sucks. Feels like I lost my best friend or something. I know it sounds ridiculous. I just wish we were graduated already so we wouldn't be struggling so much.

:hugs::hugs:

Breadsticks- Yup, still have my appointment tomorrow morning. Hoping they listen or are at least sympathetic. And I think the contractions and everything is a good sign for you- baby can't stay in forever right?!:haha:

OH and congrats abagailb14! I bet she is precious.Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Breadsticks

Abigail, congratulations on baby Olivia! :happydance: I hope you are able to rest, looking forward to hearing more about your baby girl!

June :hugs: so sorry for what you are going through! We are all here for you. :hugs:

Counting, I hope she doesn't try to say in forever! :haha: Good luck tomorrow, they really do need to listen to you! So glad you've been taking it easy and being on the safe side.


----------



## kaths101

June I'm sorry you had to sell your car, I always feel sad when I sell a car too. It's quite a big part of your life especially if you had it from new. :hugs: 
Have you got ways of getting about? Hope it doesn't mean you will be stuck in! 

Congratulations agagail on baby Olivia, can't wait to see pictures and hope you are recovering well. 

Counting, you are so near now anyway, I hope they listen to you. How's the headache today? I hope you are feeling a bit better. I can't imagine how you feel and have every right to moan, don't only moan to us though, moan to the doctors too!! 

Hugs to everyone else, Alice I'm assuming you're still with us! :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Took DD out to the indoor play area at the local Westfields. Then we met my mother and had a pre-birthday lunch with DH. He is turning 35 tomorrow! We went to a pancake place and it was so yummy but after I had serious heartburn. DD was so tired she slept all the way home in the car but then wouldn't transfer from car to cot so I spent about an hour trying to resettle her. It was hard waddling around the shops I felt so uncomfortable and kept telling DH he was moving too fast. It may be the last big outing we do before new baby arrives. I am Due tomorrow according to my menstral cycle...but the hospital are taking it later using the ultrasound date. I don't mind if it comes on DH's birthday but in some ways it maybe unfair for baby to have to share his birthday with his dad. I don't have the energy to bake...I think I could maybe muster up some to make a packet mix cake tomorrow if not in hospital.
Congrats Abigail! Libby was 8.12...so I totally understand how brutal that can be! Rest up and let us know more when you feel up to it. :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Abagailb14 - Congratulations on the birth of Olivia Paige! So pleased to hear you are both doing well. Looking forward to seeing pictures :) She is also the first sunbeam to arrive dead on time! :happydance::flower::thumbup:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is doing well. 

Taking our little girl to meet some relatives today - best thing about this for me is that my mum is cooking a roast dinner, yum! 

Counting - Feel free to complain as much as you like! I think you are doing so well to be able to cope as well as you are. I can't believe that your hospital have just let you carry on like this. Sending lots of hugs & best wishes your way and really hoping your hospital/drs can do something to help. :hugs:

junemomma - Its definitely hard finance wise looking after a LO. I can imagine how hard it must have been to let go of your car. Sending lots of hugs & good wishes your way. Hope things get better for you soon and you are able to get some help for your depression. :hugs:


Breadsticks - Heres hoping something happens soon for you! 


Libbysmum - Pancakes sound yummy!


----------



## sue_88

Congratulations Abagail on baby Olivia Paige. What a beautiful name, for a beautiful little girl I'm sure. :flower:

So sorry Counting to hear you've had to sell your car :hugs: it's not silly to be upset over something you've bought new and worked for. I hope once you're both graduated things pick up very quickly. Hope your sweet little Emma is doing well :flower:

Moan away counting!! I think the way you've been treated by some 'professionals' is horrible :nope: will be hoping you get some serious answers today at your appointment.

Sounds like a nice day Libby's, mmmm pancakes! Heartburn probably worth it :haha: I had spicy curry last night and heartburn was awful all night, kept waking me up :dohh: hope your DH has a great birthday & baby makes his exit soon!!

Breadsticks I'm sure those contractions will be doing something.....hopefully shaving hours off your active labour!! Here's hoping!

Having a lovely day Miss!! Roast dinner yum yum!!!


AFM....nothing much to report. Don't think this baby is ever coming out!!! Today my Mum, Dad and Sister are visiting and we're going to a Food Festival!! By far my favourite thing to do!! Looks like nice weather just windy which should work at keeping me cool.

I put contacts in, make up on and blow dried my hair this morning....simple things but I do now feel quite nice :D I'm feeling a little sick I think I ate a bit too much breakfast, about to make a pot of tea for the family & slice some lemon cake before we leave.

Will check back in later with everyone........who's baby will be next? :D


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Abigail on baby Olivia!! Cant wait to see pics!!

June, sorry you had to sell your car! I know how it is to be tight on finances and do what you have to in order to pay bills! Right now I am sitting with $30 in my account to buy diapers or anything emergency that we might need for our LO! He's going through a pkg of diapers every couple of days! I'm waiting on my short term disability check from Aflac. They are taking their time getting it to me and I have a car payment and rent to pay. It really stinks! Thankfully OH had a second job fall into his hands! (After I kept saying a job wont just fall into his hands.) He is going to start working part time at a grocery store along with working at his normal job. It will give us around an extra $100 a week which will come in quite handy until he gets shipped off to basic training in October. That also means we can get a discount at the grocery store too! LOL! 

Counting, good luck at your appt today! Make sure to let them know how you're feeling and that the headaches are horrible! That way they listen to you!

Breadsticks, hopefully the contractions will pick up and turn into labor for you!


----------



## donna noble

Congrats abigail!!


----------



## alicecooper

congratulations abagail :) lovely news x


Me :

T + 3

I'm still here

*sigh*

Just been drinking pineapple juice but I don't think it's gonna help cos I had a shed-load the other day and it did nowt.

DH and I tried to DTD last night to see if it would induce labour....but we found we couldn't actually fit together :-/ So that was totally useless.


----------



## counting

So in Hospital writing from my phone.blood pressure was 150/103 when I came in they got it down to 139/99.i feel like shit.to top it off I got told when I have baby I will probably have to have an epidural because it will lower my risk of seizure.i have been planning a natural birth for months.i just want to cry.everything is just going to peices.i know in the end it won't matter how he got hereas long as we are both healthy but I feel so awful right now...physically and mentally.


----------



## alicecooper

awww counting *hugs*

if it's any consolation, epidurals aren't so bad hun. I realise it's not what you wanted, but look on the bright side, at least it'll take away the contraction and crowning pain. Just try and get your head around the idea of having one - at least you've got time to come to terms with it rather than it just being sprung on you at the last second xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations Abagail x

:hugs: counting! 

Alice it must be so frustrating :hugs: 


Its too hot for me today, we have spent most of the day in the house doing arty stuff and playing with Oliver's toys. I have been out twice to hang washing out and it was too much :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

It is far too hot today, was my last day at work today and I'm so glad. 
Bit peeved, I've worked there 8 years and I got absolutely nothing..no card, no present, nothing! So sod them! Now time to put my feet up (yeah right :haha:).


----------



## Pink Flowers

what a holes Kath! a card wouldn't have hurt. 

I was just thinking do you have to wait till you are told when you can have an induction when you are over due or can you request it earlier?


----------



## Breadsticks

Oh Counting :hugs: I am sorry everything is changing from what you wanted. Did they talk at all about inducing you because of your blood pressure and headaches, or are they still adamant that you need to wait it out?


----------



## counting

Just saw doctor.she says she is going to consult with other doctors about induction.they checked my cervix and I'm only dilated 1 and 25% effaced.which as they said is better than long hard and closed....they checked to see if I would be favorable for induction soon.we will see.as usual just waiting


----------



## junemomma09

kaths101 said:


> June I'm sorry you had to sell your car, I always feel sad when I sell a car too. It's quite a big part of your life especially if you had it from new. :hugs:
> Have you got ways of getting about? Hope it doesn't mean you will be stuck in!
> 
> Congratulations agagail on baby Olivia, can't wait to see pictures and hope you are recovering well.
> 
> Counting, you are so near now anyway, I hope they listen to you. How's the headache today? I hope you are feeling a bit better. I can't imagine how you feel and have every right to moan, don't only moan to us though, moan to the doctors too!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else, Alice I'm assuming you're still with us! :hugs:

Yes my in-laws have an extra vehicle, so they are leasing it to us for $100 a month. It's a mini van so it's good because we really did need a bigger vehicle but we can't buy one right now. So it's nice they are letting us use theirs at a small price each month.


----------



## counting

Being admitted and being induced.may be a few days to get cervix ready and because there are 2 other inductions right now.


----------



## counting

Double post.


----------



## Vankiwi

That's great Counting!! I'm sure it's the right thing to do given your bp and other symptoms :hugs:

Congrats Abigail!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Keep us updated *Counting*!!! Hope it's not too stressful etc!

*Kath* - maybe they're waiting till the baby arrives? ::ever the optimist:: 

I've put the eviction on hold again. I just ordered this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EEMBMY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for Jessa. Couldn't resist. It won't be here till Wednesday.. 

Also trying to decide if I should get her this as her 'big sister' present. https://img1.etsystatic.com/011/0/5520528/il_570xN.433431669_6zlv.jpg


----------



## sue_88

Love the scrubs Becca & the bracelet it's beautiful!

Best of luck counting!!! :flower:

Kath sorry your work didn't bother with you! How awful, it's not too difficult to pass round a card and pick up some flowers & baby gift!! :shrug: feet up & rest now (do you here that cheeky Jack :haha: )!

Well we did 5 hours walking at the food festival and I can safely say I am beat!!!! So tired & achey feet which are about to be soaked in a nice warm foot spa!


----------



## counting

Admitted, waiting until one of the other ladies being induced goes into labour, so probably tomorrow, again unless my blood pressure miraculously resolves. 

Just had an ultrasound, baby scored 8/10. They also estimated his weight...at 8 pounds!!!:wacko: Was not expecting that, I know they can be off, but WOW! They were estimating him small in 2nd tri at 36th and 46th percentiles.


----------



## Breadsticks

Counting, I'm so glad they are *finally* doing something!! Best of luck and keep us updated!

Becca, that is adorable! I love the scrubs :)

Sue, that is a lot of walking! A nice foot soak does sound wonderful :)


----------



## alicecooper

becca that's a lovely bracelet

counting - best of luck hun! x hope you feel better soon


----------



## kaths101

Becca love the bracelet, so cute. I'm wondering what to get jack. Boys are a bit more difficult! 
I very much doubt I will get anything. I might from a few individual people but hey as I'm the one who organises the collections for everyone else, I did wonder whether anyone would bother and they didnt! 

Sue, my feet are so swollen today. A good day to leave, it was hot and I actually had to hobble to my car I had a shooting pain going down my leg. I must have looked a right sight, tonight my toes are like sausages.

Counting ... Best of luck, the end is near. You're in the best place now and hope your little (or not so little) one soon makes an appearance! :hugs:


----------



## caro103

congratulations abagail!!

counting, good luck hun, so glad they're finally inducing you!!

kath, can't believe work didn't even get you a card :(.

Anyone else in early labour yet? maybe we're now actually waiting to have babies in July (only 2.5hrs here :haha:)

i'm kinda struggling in the heat wave that's hit the uk today, just felt really off and my wedding rings won't go on, which I know is still pretty good for 38wks pregnant but gaaa :haha:. I'm just getting the feeling of 'coming on' each evening but nothing else really, and it goes away once i'm in bed. Thinking baby is still a while away but also being optimistic it might mean something is happening :haha:

Sue, glad you made it through the wkend with no midwifes!! xx


----------



## sue_88

Me too!! Baby eviction is now firmly back in place :haha:

Been lying on my bed for 2 hours relaxing, now it's sleep time after I get some gavisvon for this heartburn. I'm so achey after today's walking!


----------



## caro103

I bet you are sue! no way could I walk for 5hrs atm!! think i'm going to go to bed, 10pm...not too shabby :haha:

I'm sure baby is trying to get out my belly button though...some serious funny shapes and kinda uncomfy prods going on (wrong way baby!!!) xx


----------



## sue_88

Urgh my word that gavisvon makes me gag so bad!! :sick: why does it have to be so thick and gloopy! It's like drinking creamy snot!!!!! :sick: :sick: still the heartburn has been eradicated so it is good for something, don't fancy being woken up numerous times like last night choking on acid!


This baby is seriously attempting to damage my bladder!! She headbutts/punches it do hard it makes me wince!! But not just the bladder but really low too like she's playing guitar with my urethra!! Get out child ...... I want my body back!!


----------



## tlh97990

Soon we'll have some legit July babies! Tomorrow is my last day of work and I'm so excited I need the break! Today I finished all the laundry in the house in hopes of keeping up with it so when my in laws are here they wont feel obligated to do anything but help with madelyn


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. 

Goodluck counting hope things go smoothly 

Congrats Abigail 

Almost July ladies hope some of these babies listen to their eviction notices.

Afm we are now at home and settling in. Breastfeeding is being a little tricky and we haven't established a good latch do currently pumping and feeding. Have made it farther than with dd so I'm happy. Pretty tired and still crampy from uterus contracting down but overall doing well. Hopefully will find some time to come on and write a birth story soon. 

Still following you all just not as much time for chatting. :flower:


----------



## kaths101

My little man has been seriously active today too. In the photo I just put on the facebook group he was kicking jack in the head the whole time he was asleep :haha:

So it's nearly July :happydance:, its my birthday on Thursday. I wonder if baby will make an appearance then!


----------



## counting

Hospital is so boring. Not that I expected otherwise. I'm on full bed rest so no getting up at all, or even sitting up for more than 15 mins a day, aside from wheelchair trips to ultrasound if I need to go. DH is fast asleep right now, I tried a nap but gave up after half an hour because my head is just pounding way too hard. Hope one of these other ladies being induced has the baby soon so I can get my turn:haha:


----------



## kaths101

counting said:


> Hospital is so boring. Not that I expected otherwise. I'm on full bed rest so no getting up at all, or even sitting up for more than 15 mins a day, aside from wheelchair trips to ultrasound if I need to go. DH is fast asleep right now, I tried a nap but gave up after half an hour because my head is just pounding way too hard. Hope one of these other ladies being induced has the baby soon so I can get my turn:haha:

Oh dear, is that painful being in the same position? I can't do it In bed, I have to turn all the time. Glad your DH is being supportive by being fast sleep :haha: typical man!!


----------



## myra

ProudArmyWife said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is well.
> 
> Goodluck counting hope things go smoothly
> 
> Congrats Abigail
> 
> Almost July ladies hope some of these babies listen to their eviction notices.
> 
> Afm we are now at home and settling in. Breastfeeding is being a little tricky and we haven't established a good latch do currently pumping and feeding. Have made it farther than with dd so I'm happy. Pretty tired and still crampy from uterus contracting down but overall doing well. Hopefully will find some time to come on and write a birth story soon.
> 
> Still following you all just not as much time for chatting. :flower:

Since my LO has trouble latching, I use a nipple shield- works perfectly for him and he breastfeeds very well that way. Soon I'll be able to transition him off it and he can go straight to the breast.


----------



## Libbysmum

I love those nipple shields. I used them a fair bit with Libby when she was breastfed. I just been doing laundry, playing playdoh with DD and trying to make a german chocolate cake for DH's birthday. It has been very busy. Had a bit of my mucus plug come out as I was lifting Libby from something in the playroom. It is really hard to keep her entertained in this wet weather. So much rain! DH is hoping I call him to say I will be going to hospital but so far all I have is back ache on and off. 
Becca that bracelet is so pretty! I am feeling sad that Libby won't get much of a party for her birthday cause I will be too busy with the newbie. She keeps asking me about Parties and presents. I have some aside in the spare room but not wrapped any.


----------



## counting

So change of plans, waiting for first dose of cervadil tonight as soon as doctor gets a chance to get up here! I was originally told tomorrow at some point was most likely at the earliest. I'm all nerves.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

myra said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is well.
> 
> Goodluck counting hope things go smoothly
> 
> Congrats Abigail
> 
> Almost July ladies hope some of these babies listen to their eviction notices.
> 
> Afm we are now at home and settling in. Breastfeeding is being a little tricky and we haven't established a good latch do currently pumping and feeding. Have made it farther than with dd so I'm happy. Pretty tired and still crampy from uterus contracting down but overall doing well. Hopefully will find some time to come on and write a birth story soon.
> 
> Still following you all just not as much time for chatting. :flower:
> 
> Since my LO has trouble latching, I use a nipple shield- works perfectly for him and he breastfeeds very well that way. Soon I'll be able to transition him off it and he can go straight to the breast.Click to expand...


Do those help with the nipple pain from a bad latch? I have rather large breasts so I have to hold my breast for baby to even be able to get the right amount of nipple/areola in. And most of the time we don't get it right so it's a lot of latching and unlatching.


----------



## JJsmom

Proud, yes the nipple shields help with the latching. I have very large breasts and flat nipples. So neither of my sons latched. Although this time I'm using a nipple shield and I am so grateful because he actually latches on now so I know i'll be able to breastfeed as long as I can this time instead of giving up due to no milk because he isn't latching on! So thankful for the lactation consultant giving me the shield! I am glad she told me what size it was though because it got lost last night and DH stopped and bought another one for me on his way home. 

Good luck Counting!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ill have to look into those. I'm going to contact my lactation consultant tomorrow to try and get her help. I've been able to pump an oz out of each boob at every feeding time so I don't think milk has been affected yet but I know baby is more effective than the pump.


----------



## counting

Got first dose of cervadila little over 2 hours ago.i feel crampy like a period coming on but not sure if it is the gel or not.i guess it could be from cervical exam or upset stomach..no idea if its the induction working to ripen cervix or not!


----------



## junemomma09

counting said:


> Got first dose of cervadila little over 2 hours ago.i feel crampy like a period coming on but not sure if it is the gel or not.i guess it could be from cervical exam or upset stomach..no idea if its the induction working to ripen cervix or not!

Hope it goes quickly for you hun!!! Soon you'll be holding your little one and hopefully the headaches will dissipate by then :)


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best to you Counting...sounds like the gel is beginning to work. I can't have the gel because it will move things along too quick the Dr told me because of my previous hemorages they wouldn't want to risk me to have it
Been having some contractions here but still pretty far apart. Finished making hubby his birthday cake when they started up...I was like that would be right!


----------



## counting

Yup, turns out the cramping was contractions. Nothing too exciting as of yet-only get just above 40 on the monitor but are pretty frequent. That combined with my headache has left me unable to sleep and it is 3:50 am.

Blood pressure check was pretty crappy when they monitored me. 148/103, but they were able to get another lower reading after 30 mins so that was good.

Oh, and good luck with the contractions libbysmom:thumbup:


----------



## kaths101

Myra, nice to see you back here, how are you feeling? How's little Connor? 

Counting, sounds like you're on your way. Good luck xxx

Libbysmum, love the sound of the chocolate cake. I'm not sure what to do for jacks birthday. I'm thinking of hiring a peppa pig bouncy castle and having a few of his friends round but I don't know if it's all going to be too much :wacko:
I know people will help with the food but it's just having a baby as well. There should be 4/5 weeks In between though! 

Jack and I are still in bed but I can feel how warm it is today already. I'm not good in the heat anyway but being this pregnant arghh I need a paddling pool! And lots of ice lollies :icecream:


----------



## alicecooper

I think everybody in my house needs quarantining! 

Baby is officially allowed to stay inside I've decided, given that my husband is as sick as a dog in bed and my youngest son has spent the morning with the runs and vomiting on the living room floor.

T + 4

feel like crying!


----------



## Pink Flowers

good luck everyone! x

Kath I made martin get me loads of ice lollies yesterday :rofl:


----------



## caro103

Oh no :hugs: Alice, have a cry...nout wrong with that! You'll prob feel better for it and your situation sucks atm :-(

Good luck counting!!

Afm woken up today with the period like feeling of coming on, really don't think its the start of labor but its getting earlier each day so maybe its body gearing up?


----------



## Pink Flowers

I wonder who is going to be the first official July baby!!


----------



## kaths101

alicecooper said:


> I think everybody in my house needs quarantining!
> 
> Baby is officially allowed to stay inside I've decided, given that my husband is as sick as a dog in bed and my youngest son has spent the morning with the runs and vomiting on the living room floor.
> 
> T + 4
> 
> feel like crying!

Oh no Alice, stay put baby!! 
I suppose if there is a bright side, at least you might be getting all the illnesses over with before baby arrives! You don't want a newborn and a housefull of sickness and the runs! Urgh.

Not great either way. Hope you don't get it! :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

oh and what happens if I don't pop till August, am I still allowed in the group :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I wonder who is going to be the first official July baby!!

Not me! my vote goes with counting! Mind you sue's quiet... Where's she! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> oh and what happens if I don't pop till August, am I still allowed in the group :rofl:

Nope OUT!!! :ban: :haha:


----------



## sue_88

I'm here......!!! Haha, with no baby :brat:

I blame my lateness to the morning party on yesterday's walking and now pretty much my physical inability to move. Gah! So much acheyness!!!

Alice that sounds rotten, :-( so sorry everyone is so poorly, your poor kiddies they must be passing it round each other. Bet it's awful. And hubby! Hope everyone feels better soon, including you....try keep away xx

Good luck Counting!! First July baby maybe? :D and I'm quite happy to be next !!!! Lol


----------



## alicecooper

I think counting will be the first July baby.

BTW see I knew I was right to stay in this group lol. Despite being due in June, I just KNEW I'd be having a sunbeam ;)


----------



## caro103

My money is on counting too!

In the nicest possible way sue...boo to still being here ;-), hopefully not long now! Xx


----------



## sue_88

It does look beautifully warm today!! :D

I have lollies AND cornettos in the freezer :smug:

But nothing suitable for breakfast :-/


----------



## sue_88

My vote for myself for when the puddin' arrives................Monday 8th July!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

lollies sound suitable for breakfast to me sue...


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> It does look beautifully warm today!! :D
> 
> I have lollies AND cornettos in the freezer :smug:
> 
> But nothing suitable for breakfast :-/

Lolly and cornetto for breakfast it is then! :haha:

My sister is convinced I will be the 8th too, she had a fortune cookie last week that said something about an addition to the family on the 8th :rofl: .. I hope so!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have a feeling about the 23rd. :shrug: for me lol. not you and sue :rofl:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

I think my money is on counting for the first actual July sunbeam too! This has been a really funny group hasn't it, with people due in July popping in June and the June due dates hanging on till July! 

JJsmom - Congrats to your other half on the new job.

counting - Good luck with the induction - hope it goes well for you & your little boy

kath - how mean of your work! Cant believe they could't even stretch to a card. 

beccamichelle - Cute outfit, i love the bracelet too, so pretty 

sue - glad you had a good time at the food festival. Ice cream for breakfast sounds fine to me! 

TLH97990 - hurrah for finishing work! Hope you are able to enjoy your break. 

proud - Great to hear you & LO are home. I can sympathise with the BF, it does take some time to get the hang of it. Sounds like you are going the right way though. 

myra - good to hear from you! Glad to hear your LO is dong well. 

libbysmum -Cake sounds yummy! It must be so difficult trying to deal with a small one as well as being pregnant. 

Alice - Your family do seem to be really unluckily when it comes to bugs! Hope they all feel better soon x 

caro103 - Sounds like things are starting to happen, how exciting!


----------



## junemomma09

Hopefully this link works, if not I'll have to figure out another way to post pictures. These are the photos taken in the hospital <3

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10151754280188653&id=508383652&_rdr


----------



## Pink Flowers

It doesn't work June :( x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Still haven't had a chance to write a birth story but thought I would share a picture of my chunky 9lber :) im complete infatuated with her and she looks so much like her sister!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sue_88

Shes so cute and adorable Proud! Loving the 'K' outfit!! :flower:


----------



## counting

What a gorgeous LO!

*sigh* contractions have died down as cervadil passed it's best before date. Waiting to see the doctor but they must have been called off somewhere. Nurse told me I'm likely to need a second 12 hour dose so I really wish doctor would get here and things would get underway!


----------



## kaths101

counting said:


> What a gorgeous LO!
> 
> *sigh* contractions have died down as cervadil passed it's best before date. Waiting to see the doctor but they must have been called off somewhere. Nurse told me I'm likely to need a second 12 hour dose so I really wish doctor would get here and things would get underway!


Oh dear, your LO is certainly keeping you waiting isn't he! 
Hope the doctor gets there soon. You must be so fed up :hugs:


----------



## JessinChi

Our yellow bundle Turned BLUE on Friday! Our baby boy Antonio arrived at 39w3d- 8lb 3oz 21 in and perfect as can be!! We are so in love!! Hope all of you waiting are doing well- you are getting so close!


----------



## kaths101

JessinChi said:


> Our yellow bundle Turned BLUE on Friday! Our baby boy Antonio arrived at 39w3d- 8lb 3oz 21 in and perfect as can be!! We are so in love!! Hope all of you waiting are doing well- you are getting so close!

Congratulations :happydance:
What a lovely name! I'm glad all went well and you have a perfect little boy x


----------



## Miss Bellum

JessinChi said:


> Our yellow bundle Turned BLUE on Friday! Our baby boy Antonio arrived at 39w3d- 8lb 3oz 21 in and perfect as can be!! We are so in love!! Hope all of you waiting are doing well- you are getting so close!

Congratulations! What a great name. So pleased to hear you are both doing well :thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Proud - lovely picture, your little girl is gorgeous x x


----------



## sue_88

Huge congrats Jessin!! Beautiful name! Hope youre well X


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations Jessin. 

I hope the doctor hurries up counting, you must be so fed up. 


My child is really testing my patience today, he is currently sat at the table doing colouring because I need 5 minutes peace. All day he has been jumping on me and shouting in my face. So I think I will take him out in the garden and he throws wooden toys at me and screams I hate you horrible mummy :dohh: So I bought him back in and made him help me hoover and tidy up. He wasn't impressed :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

I would have made him scrub the toilets for saying that Pink !!! What a little monkey!


He'll be here soon Counting, really hope the bed rest isn't too bad and you are managing to rest without going crazy. Have you got anything to occupy you? Cards / Mags / Books! Really hope it's not too long for you to see the Doc.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Proud your little girl is lovely! 

Sue I didn't think of that :rofl: the stuff he is picking up from pre school is vile. I think I will have to have another word tomorrow.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats jessin!

Counting hope the process doesn't drag out to much for you. 

Here's a link to my journal with my birth story :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...236-makenzie-faith-mommy-27.html#post28201631


----------



## caro103

counting said:


> What a gorgeous LO!
> 
> *sigh* contractions have died down as cervadil passed it's best before date. Waiting to see the doctor but they must have been called off somewhere. Nurse told me I'm likely to need a second 12 hour dose so I really wish doctor would get here and things would get underway!

oh man, I really feel for you :(, can't believe they couldn't even check the date on the gel!! fx'ed they get you going again soon and your soon holding your little bundle xx



JessinChi said:


> Our yellow bundle Turned BLUE on Friday! Our baby boy Antonio arrived at 39w3d- 8lb 3oz 21 in and perfect as can be!! We are so in love!! Hope all of you waiting are doing well- you are getting so close!

huge congratulations!! think your the first yellow bump to go :D xx



Pink Flowers said:


> congratulations Jessin.
> 
> I hope the doctor hurries up counting, you must be so fed up.
> 
> 
> My child is really testing my patience today, he is currently sat at the table doing colouring because I need 5 minutes peace. All day he has been jumping on me and shouting in my face. So I think I will take him out in the garden and he throws wooden toys at me and screams I hate you horrible mummy :dohh: So I bought him back in and made him help me hoover and tidy up. He wasn't impressed :rofl:

:hugs:, know the feeling of having a naughty little boy!! 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats jessin!
> 
> Counting hope the process doesn't drag out to much for you.
> 
> Here's a link to my journal with my birth story :)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...236-makenzie-faith-mommy-27.html#post28201631

wonderful story hun, thanks for sharing! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Got a mani/pedi this morning!! Whoot! Been over a year since I've had one. I just popped in and causally asked about the warts. She looked at me like I was crazy and pointed for me to go sit in the pedicure chair. LOL apparently I was worried for nothing. Really paranoid about nails now though! haha I almost never have them painted and now I'm all worried I'm going to chip them. Should look nice in the hospital though! I got french tips done on the toes and the fingers. Really hoping the foot massage triggers some kind of labour. I know it's one of those things you're supposed to avoid before you're term.

I think I've had about 3 BH so far today.. :( so no real indications of anything yet. 

Started back on the steroids this morning to make sure the platelets are up to snuff. 

Met hubby for lunch at a nice place for our last baby free lunch for eons. Even Jessa was in preschool so we were all alone! Would have been super nice if hubs hadn't been miffed because I was late... oops. Pedicure took longer than expected! :blush:

Sofa arrives tomorrow morning!! 

Jessa UNPACKED my hospital bag yesterday at some point when I wasn't paying a lot of attention. Instead of helpful things like nipple cream and underwear... it has a zebra pillow and a pink baby blanket in it. Thanks honey.. that'll come in handy. Good thing I noticed!! LOL


----------



## july2013

Congrats on the lovely babies who have already made their appearance! Today is my due date.. but little dude is already 3 weeks and enjoying his first trip away! Crazy. 

Becca - lunch alone with hubby sounds lovely, and a pedicure! So jealous!


----------



## Pink Flowers

awww bless her! 

Sounds like you have had a good day :) 

OH's company was taken over taken a few months ago, and they have issued new terms now, and he has ended up with £2800 more a year than he was on and a pay rise as well and 2 bonuses! So yeah we are having pizza for dinner. :rofl:


----------



## july2013

Pink Flowers - That's awesome!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

counting said:


> What a gorgeous LO!
> 
> *sigh* contractions have died down as cervadil passed it's best before date. Waiting to see the doctor but they must have been called off somewhere. Nurse told me I'm likely to need a second 12 hour dose so I really wish doctor would get here and things would get underway!

What?? Did they really give you something out of date??? Your entire experience sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen... :/

(did I post this already? it's sitting in it's own tab like I never hit publish....)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Okay after scrolling through the last 105 pages to find all the babies born I've decided we talk too much. LOL 

I didn't want to make a new topic in the parenting forum incase I get distracted by the new baby and don't make it back to update. So I've created a google doc that all of us can edit and whoever decides to make the new Topic page in Parenting can just copy and paste the information.

I THINK I've got everybody but if I've missed you just add your info in. For some people I couldn't find all the details so just fill those in as you go too. :)

Here's the link you'll need: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, the bed rest is horrible in the hospital! A little advice, have your husband bring in a pillow or two that you dont mind having thrown away to put under your rear! I have been out of the hospital for 2 1/2 weeks and I still have a huge knot on my rump where they made me lay in that bed for 48 hours and not allowed to move! I even had sores on it!!! Thankfully the sores/blisters have healed, but that knot is still there and it still hurts to sit down anywhere for long periods of time!! Even after I gave birth they wouldn't let me walk around for another day! They wanted to keep me on the magnesium for a day afterwards to continue to prevent seizures. Do they have you on the magnesium as well? Good luck!!

Jess, congrats on your little man!!

Thanks Becca for creating a spreadsheet!!


----------



## oneandtwo

filled in wilhelminas info on the document! great idea :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Awesome work on the spreadsheet Becca! :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

What a great idea Becca!!! I love it!

Wahayyy Pink that's awesome :happydance: way to go OH!


I just had a lush bath as for some reason at about 7pm I just started to feel awful! Achey, crampy, tired and grumpy! So I sat in a nice warm bath for 40mins & now lying on my bed feeling much better!


----------



## alicecooper

Proud - awww she's adorable :)

counting - gah I'm so frustrated for you! Your hospital sounds totally incompetant! *big hugs*

Jessin - congratulations! :)

Pink - aww it's awful when kids say horrible things like that. My Jason keeps alternating between telling me he doesn't like me any more, and then changing his mind and saying he does. 
Yay for your hubby's payrise! That's fab news!

Becca - glad you enjoyed your mini/pedi and being pampered. lol @ your DD adding "helpful" things to your hospital bag haha
Thanks so much for making the spreadsheet. That's fab.

july - happy due date lol. Not that it's an issue for you now lol.

sue - how strange you came over all uncomfortable. Glad you're feeling better now.




Me : 

Well my youngest is still poorly. He hurled spectacularly all over the patio around an hour ago. He's in bed now with a bowl at the side of him.

My eldest says she feels nauseous.

My husband seems a bit better now though.

So far my middle child, and I, have not got it. Can you imagine if I get the runs and then go into labour? Everybody's worst fear of pooping during labour would be NOTHING compared to that!
Please please don't let me get this bug!

The midwife was supposed to ring me today to arrange a time for me to go for a sweep on Thursday but she didn't ring me :-/ 
I might ring her tomorrow.

Otherwise, no niggles. 

I've got a very burning muscle, it's about 2 fingers down from under the base of my left boob, at the front of me, just at the top of my bump (but on the left obviously). It's bulging up slightly and it BURNS like crazy. I seem to recall having something similar in my last pregnancy near the end. I think it's just because it's massively stretched, but omg it really hurts, especially when I lie on my left side.

DS1 (the non-poorly child) is going to his friend's birthday party after school tomorrow, and it's the school sports day on Wednesday.

It's all a bit manic here really.

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Thanks guys, super keen just to add my name to the list now!!! 

Sometimes I think... oh it could be any day now... then I remember just how late Jessa was and I'm like... "bugger... it'll probably be the 16th" (they only let you go a week or so over here.) Would totally rather he come naturally though. Inductions can be a b*&%h I hear. 

Bracelet ordered, scrubs ordered... they'll probably arrive Wednesday... I hope? If not it'll probably be a while because of the 4th.

Very jealous that you're able to check out like that *Sue*! I'm being a lazy mum right now and mine is watching team omi zoomi on the tv so I can sit for a bit!


----------



## caro103

fab idea becca!! I've saved the link in my 'favourites' :D


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oliver has been watching films so I dont have to run around atm. I feel so bad! 

Pizza was yummy. Had a nice relaxing evening reading my kindle and now I am going to sleep. I ache so much from doing the hovering earlier! Oh well.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Forgot to add OH also got 3 days more holiday lol. 

And oliver said sorry for being mean to me earlier gave me a big hug and went to bed really well which made the day really not so bad!


----------



## sue_88

Glad he apologised Pink, must be horrible though :nope: remember the toilet cleaning duty next time!!

Sorry about Jason Alice hope that he feels somewhat better in the morning. And you dd & hubby too. Keep other LO out of the way & yourself!


----------



## MissFox

36 weeks here. 
Congrats on babies!!
Counting seriously??? Wtf! I'm pissed for you. Can't believe your hospital seems so bad!
Ton hope your last day of work went easily and that you made it!!!! 
My mom took DD for a couple days. I have so much to do all of the days she is gone but oh well! At least night time and going to sleep should be easier. I'm so nauseous all the time! And completely fatigued! Oh sleep sounds good. But laundry must happen.


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Forgot to add OH also got 3 days more holiday lol.
> 
> And oliver said sorry for being mean to me earlier gave me a big hug and went to bed really well which made the day really not so bad!

Yay for more holiday and Aw that's sweet of Oliver, I'm dreading the times when jack says he hates me :cry:
He's very cuddly at the moment. He holds out his arms and demands cuddles saying awwww at the same time. I think he knows mummy can't resist even if he's been a bit naughty!


----------



## floatingbaby

OH my eff *Alice* that sounds so awful having everyone so sick :sick: I hope they keep it to themselves and get well soon!
*Proud* - what a beautiful baby girl! Such a joy! And thank you for the birth story :thumbup:
Congrats on little Antonio *Jessin* so wonderful!
*Counting* - they are really dragging it out for you, eh? Guess your little boy is just so cozy!

Yesterday was my birthday and baby decided not to share it with me - for the best, I suppose - though I wouldn't have argued, DH said anytime after my Bday would be fine :coffee: My fam spoiled me, DH and I went and got fresh crab, and we had fresh local prawns and a fennel salad and a green papaya salad - food was SO good! AND my dear mum made me a fresh berry pie - west coast summers are THE BEST :cloud9: Everyone else got to drink sangria though :growlmad: I tried the mangos and peaches and they so SO potent with booze! WOW! 
I had to change my outfit 3x yesterday b/c I was so sweltering hot :wacko: I found an outfit today that I feel cool in and I don't look like a whale - so I think I might just wear it everyday until peanut shows :haha:

I nearly had a hormonal pregnant lady-no-reason-at-all cry today at the parade. A float with musicians went by and I just welled up and nearly lost it! Luckily I was wearing shades and managed to gain composure before outing myself as overly hormonal! But I'm sure, since I had to fight the tears back, that they will come. We don't know when or why... but I will need a cry :dohh:

Had a slice of pizza for lunch and am feeling the burrrrrrrrrrrrrnnn ugh. bad choice, float.


----------



## Miss Bellum

July213 - I know what you mean! I was supposed to have another 6 days, and instead. Ellies been here for a fortnight now.

Pimk - great news for your other half!

Becca - Great idea on the list - thanks for setting it up!

JJSmom - Your hospital experience sounds awful! hope the knot gets better soon x


----------



## alicecooper

I just measured my circumference at my widest point. 49 and a half inches. I'm like a barge.


----------



## counting

Ok...Just to clarify!!!! I did not get out of date/expired cervadil. The dose is just only effective for 12 hours, so after that point it stopped working. 

I have second dose, as soon as it was inserted, I started having regular contractions and then finally after being able to fall asleep they died down(after about 6 hours). So disappointing. I'm cramping up real bad now though- hopefully things are back on track.

Oh, at my cervadil change I had progressed to 2cm dialated, 40% effaced, soft and baby had gone into position...so that is something at least.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

counting said:


> Ok...Just to clarify!!!! I did not get out of date/expired cervadil. The dose is just only effective for 12 hours, so after that point it stopped working.
> 
> I have second dose, as soon as it was inserted, I started having regular contractions and then finally after being able to fall asleep they died down(after about 6 hours). So disappointing. I'm cramping up real bad now though- hopefully things are back on track.
> 
> Oh, at my cervadil change I had progressed to 2cm dialated, 40% effaced, soft and baby had gone into position...so that is something at least.

LOL that's not nearly as bad then. We were about to organize a rescue effort to bust you out of the incompetent hospital! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

Counting I expected your baby to be here by now! I'm sure youare frustrates!

Afm- I made it through work today do i'm officially on leave now and I couldn't be more excited..i'm going to try to get my hair done within the next couple days then i'm ready to have this baby


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> Counting I expected your baby to be here by now! I'm sure youare frustrates!
> 
> Afm- I made it through work today do i'm officially on leave now and I couldn't be more excited..i'm going to try to get my hair done within the next couple days then i'm ready to have this baby

Yaay for maternity leave! Wouldn't it be nice if they automatically sent in extra assistance for existing children in conjunction? 

Ooh hair. I'd forgotten about that. hmmm I don't think I'll have time to squeeze that into my schedule unless baby doesn't come this week. Going back to the nail place tomorrow to have my eyebrows waxed because I had to duck out early to meet hubs for lunch - and was late anyway! 

I've got my 39 week OB checkup tomorrow. Not sure if I should decline the pelvic exam again like I have been doing, or just let them do it. I'm of two minds. I don't really see the point since you can stay dilated for so long anyway... on the other hand, I don't want to seem like an annoying patient and it might be interesting to know. But then... I don't want people down there if it's not essential! LOL 

Co-sleeper arrived today! Brown and blue was out of stock so I had to settle for toffee stripe instead. https://cf2.rightstart.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/370x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/9/19329-1.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Obviously I'm avoiding packing my hospital bag and writing my birth plan because I just went back and added in our estimated due dates for the more active ladies on the board. If you want to add yourself in go ahead or you can give me you details and I'll get it in there. 

Thought it would be nice to be able to look and see who should be next up and who's overdue at a glance. 

*caro103 *- I can't find your due date stats! *EDIT* nevermind found it. :)

Link again for ease of access.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing


----------



## Pink Flowers

Why am I awake? Oh yeah I got stuck on my side then my back. I looked like a fucking turtle! 

Yawn now I ache lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Pink Flowers said:


> Why am I awake? Oh yeah I got stuck on my side then my back. I looked like a fucking turtle!
> 
> Yawn now I ache lol

The amount of times I get "turtled" in an average week is ridiculous!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

Eyebrows are on my list too they are horrid right now!


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, are they starting the pitocin after this bout of cervadil? They gave me doses then started the pitocin the next morning. The first dose given on a Wednesday, started pitocin Thursday morning 4am, had him at 12:22am Friday. Everyone i different so hopefully you dont have to wait as long as i did to meet your little man!!

Alice, hope you dont come down with it either and hope your family feels better soon!!


----------



## babyclements

Just took cheese and crackers and humas abd pita chips to bed!! Starving!!! My belly is the perfect table, hubby said he was jealous n wanted one! (Belly that is) lol


----------



## counting

Feeling like crap.

First off, I was hoping baby would be here by now too, but I'm over 24 hours into the induction process and nothing. No contractions now either, just a tn bit of cramping and feeling miserable. Doctor on shift tonight decided to leave the cervadil in for 24 hours without checking me or giving me a fresh dose(which is supposed to go every 12 hours but apparently this doctor who I haven't even seen yet likes to leave it 24, even though I find it stops being effective after a few hours...).I have no idea if I have made any progress in the past day, and I'm just going to stagnate at whatever I'm at until tomorrow afternoon most likely.

To top it all off, I told DH to go home, sleep and go to work tomorrow because I was trying to be a responsible adult, and he does not get family sick, etc. Now I feel so miserable. Bawled my eyes out. I feel very alone and helpless here, and I don`t know what I`m supposed to do without him, I can literally do nothing for myself. That combined with, and I know a lot of ladies won`t get this, but we really are never apart except for work. We do everything together, he is truly my best friend and I haven`t really spent a night away from him since I met him. It was actually hard having him sleep in a cot instead of next to me last night. Feeling very lonely and missing him. That and he wasn`t so happy to be leaving either.

So all this combined has made me feel pretty terrible. I honestly don`t know what to do with myself other than try and get some sleep. Which seems unlikely at this point. Everything seems a mess. I just want my son to get here, I want to feel healthy again and I want my husband. :cry:

Also: no plans to start pit soon. Apparently they like people to go into labor on their own with only the cervadil. I asked how many doses they will do, and the nurse(who was super depressing btw) told me there is no limit, I`ve barely started the induction process, and they have given up to 7 doses of cervadil to ladies before. She also said after 3 doses they may start talking `failed induction` and stop trying to induce me. So that is where I`m at right now. The original doctor who decided to start my induction just told me the cervadil had to make my cervix more favorable and then they would pit me or break my water depending. Now it seems like if I don`t go into labor from cervadil alone then they might just stop trying. I`m so frustrated.


----------



## donna noble

((Hugs)) counting. That sounds dreadful. I hope you make progress soon! 

Congrats JessinChi!

Scared to death for tomorrow. And my dh sprung on me my mil will be there. Ya just what i want. Cant stand the woman and she has been.awful to me!


----------



## tlh97990

I know my Dr wont do pitocin if my cervix isn't favorable..and they're probably not in a hurry since you are just full term which sucks cuz you are in pain


----------



## JJsmom

:( Counting :hugs: That place should be shut down!!! Absolutely horrible! I'm so sorry you are going through this!!


----------



## counting

Cramping really badly. Hope that means something is happening. Next baby/contraction check is still 3ish hours away. Feeling generally miserable and can't get any more sleep. Next cervix check scheduled for 9 hours from now. Hopefully if this cramping turns serious enough I'll get it sooner. I really wish DH was here.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope it turns into something counting x


----------



## counting

For something to do I'm timing the contractions whist I wait. Between 49s and 1m8s long and 1m 59s to 3m 33s apart. Unfortunately not strong enough that I feel I must call the nurse. I've had them frequently before and then had them die off. Using contractionmaster.com


----------



## alicecooper

counting - when I went in to be induced with my DD I ended up with 4 lots of the cervical gel (one of them was a double dose, so 5mgs in total), and that was only JUST enough to open my cervix a tiny TINY bit so they could get in there and break my waters and then put me on the drip.

I went in on the 21st and she wasn't born until 25th.

And DH had to be sent home every night as well.

So hun I know exactly how you feel. It's awful. By the evening of 23rd I was bawling my eyes out in frustration.

Big hugs to you, it'll be over soon, even if it doesn't seem like it x


----------



## Vankiwi

Counting :hugs:

Becca my due date is July 20th :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

Still have ligament pain in my back which is so annoying! I just want to get on & do things and finding it a little frustrating to have to take things easy. 

counting - Hope you have some progress soon. I can't believe how rubbish your hospital is being. Sending lots of good wishes your way. Are there any friends/family in your area who can come in & keep you company? :hugs:

Donna - Good luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well for you & your LO. Can't believe your OH! Did he invite your MIL? Are you able to tell them both that you want it to be just you & OH at the birth? 

Becca - thanks for the updated list. I love the co-sleeper, its so cute!


----------



## caro103

morning ladies! I see via fb we have our 1st actual july baby :D, congrats Emily!

Counting huge :hugs:, if your already 2cm dilated though i'd not say that's a failed induction at all! def try and persuade them to at least break your waters to see if that gets you into active labour before consenting to a csection! hope your DH gets off work a little early to be back with you :hugs:

afm...what a poop nights sleep! blooming heartburn came back with a vengeance and I've hardly got any gaviscon left now so was being stingy with it :haha:, but every time I turned over I felt the burn right up my throat :(

becca my edd is actually the 14th (they shifted me back at my scan!), I think I changed it on the spreadsheet but couldn't find a way to save it, although it implies it saves automatically so fx'ed its done it! and missfox is team pink I believe :D xxx


----------



## kaths101

Congrats libbysmum, first July baby! :happydance:

I feel a bit ill today, not sure what's wrong just feel off. Feel a bit sick, have Stomach ache, and feel a bit dizzy :wacko:


----------



## counting

Thanks everyone. What little sleep I got last night has made me feel a little better, but I still feel crap. 

DH spent the night at home, but this morning he called me. He is pretty upset. From what I understand he is very unhappy that he left his sick wife and unborn son alone. He is going to talk to his work about short leave of absence. 

Crampy still but no real good contractions happening. Nurse let me sit up in the bathtub for a while to help with the pain which was nice. I guess I was naive, everyone I know who has been induced has had their baby in a day or two. This is day 3. I guess as you said alicecooper, long inductions are totally normal though. 

Also, if my induction "fails" they may just send me home or keep me here, no c-section, just make me ride out the rest of pregnancy. *sigh*


----------



## sue_88

Counting hope you're not waiting too long to meet your little boy!

Kath hope you feel better soon xx


I have my 39w appointment today.....honestly I look like s**t! Horrible tired looking face :( I'm getting a bit past it now ... Bleugh!


----------



## kaths101

Aw counting, I guess because you are still a few weeks off due date, they don't want to push it. As long as baby is ok in there and your blood pressure is ok etc I suppose they think they will wait it out. Not much fun for you! 
It must be difficult for your DH, would be nice if he could get some time off but because it's being prolonged it could be several weeks and guessing you want him home for a few weeks with baby aswell! 
Argh must be really stressful. It will all be over soon and you will have your little boy in your arms :hugs:

Sue, good luck at your appt, hoping little Millie might have engaged! 
Yeah it's hard now isn't it, I'm looking and feeling s**t! :nope:
We're all nearing the end and getting grumpy :haha:


----------



## alicecooper

I'm starting to feel a bit nauseous

oh God please please PLEASE don't let me get this D & V tummy bug

*cries*


----------



## alannadee

Counting, hope things get going for you.

As for me, I am so uncomfy at mo, hardly slept last night, kept waking up with bad bh. My bump kept going rock hard it was horrid. Now I just have bad back ache. I'm fed up! 

On an exciting note all the furniture my mother in law ordered arrived this morning, so poor hubby has a night of building flat pack cotbed, wardrobe and changing unit!


----------



## sue_88

Check list for appointment:

Phone
Keys
Purse
Notes
Pot of wee wee :rofl:


On a more disturbing note, a child in a pushchair in the doctors reception just called his (young) father a "dick head" :shock:


----------



## Pink Flowers

:shock: 

My child doesnt even know that word! 

I hate carrying the wee pot with me, always think it will leak :rofl: I normally do it at the doctors now


----------



## beachgal

Congrats libbysmum :). Baby is a healthy size! 
Last night I was sick and diarrhea, and loose bowels again this morning. Currently at my weekly appt waiting for the dr. to arrive. I dont know if I've caught a tummy bug or my body is getting ready for baby! Fingers crossed its not a tummy bug...
Hopefully any day now! Dr thinks ill be delivering a 9lb baby... Eeeks!


----------



## tlh97990

counting said:


> Thanks everyone. What little sleep I got last night has made me feel a little better, but I still feel crap.
> 
> DH spent the night at home, but this morning he called me. He is pretty upset. From what I understand he is very unhappy that he left his sick wife and unborn son alone. He is going to talk to his work about short leave of absence.
> 
> Crampy still but no real good contractions happening. Nurse let me sit up in the bathtub for a while to help with the pain which was nice. I guess I was naive, everyone I know who has been induced has had their baby in a day or two. This is day 3. I guess as you said alicecooper, long inductions are totally normal though.
> 
> Also, if my induction "fails" they may just send me home or keep me here, no c-section, just make me ride out the rest of pregnancy. *sigh*

Everyone I know that's been induced has their babies in less than a day I feel so bad for yoou


----------



## counting

It's now been over 24 hours with this same cervadil. Guess the doctor got called off somewhere. I've now been in hospital since 10ish on Sunday. They started the induction that night. Feels like an eternity. DH is back here with me, and he says he isn't leaving again until it's with me. SIL is also coming over later today, hopefully she will bring my little baby nephew for a visit. 

So much waiting. I don't want to seem impatient but! Also, today is 15 days until my due date, I will be 38 weeks tomorrow. Time flies or drags, depending on how you look at it.

Otherwise blood pressure is staying stable and baby boy is doing well as usual, all good news. 

Wish me luck (and lots of labor)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

beachgal said:


> Congrats libbysmum :). Baby is a healthy size!
> Last night I was sick and diarrhea, and loose bowels again this morning. Currently at my weekly appt waiting for the dr. to arrive. I dont know if I've caught a tummy bug or my body is getting ready for baby! Fingers crossed its not a tummy bug...
> Hopefully any day now! Dr thinks ill be delivering a 9lb baby... Eeeks!


Delivering a 9lber actually wasn't that bad so don't panic :) my recovery has surprisingly been easier than with my 7lb baby 

Counting so sorry that your still in hospital without baby :hugs: I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel. Hope you start making progress. 

Sue good luck at your appt hoping Millie is showing some signs of wanting to come out.

Alice hope your not getting the stomach bug that would be awful! How much longer will they let you go past due date? Hope your bundle comes soon!


----------



## alicecooper

beachgal said:


> Congrats libbysmum :). Baby is a healthy size!
> Last night I was sick and diarrhea, and loose bowels again this morning. Currently at my weekly appt waiting for the dr. to arrive. I dont know if I've caught a tummy bug or my body is getting ready for baby! Fingers crossed its not a tummy bug...
> Hopefully any day now! Dr thinks ill be delivering a 9lb baby... Eeeks!

oh eek I really hope it's not a tummy bug hun x

I agree with proud - bigger babies aren't so scary hun. My easiest one to pop out was my biggest actually.



counting said:


> Wish me luck (and lots of labor)

good luck and lots of labour! x



ProudArmyWife said:


> Alice hope your not getting the stomach bug that would be awful! How much longer will they let you go past due date? Hope your bundle comes soon!

Apparently they induce at 12 days over here, so that'll be Tuesday 9th (a week today).


----------



## sue_88

Appointment went really well! All fine.

Baby is STILL free, infact midwife said VERY free :dohh: and she's LOL with more chance of going back to back! Little monkey.

Still, they're now not concerned at all after my appointment with the consultant last week which is great.

And I also learnt that my two favourite midwives are on call on Thursday night and Monday 8th night.......so baby you are allowed out anytime between 9-5pm....or Thursday or Monday :haha:

And that does bode well for my own feeling of Monday 8th.......eeeeee!! Which ever way it's looked at, it's really not going to be long until I hold my little girl!


Midwife was telling me about the manual handling course that they have to go on to prevent themselves obtaining any injuries etc......and the course RECOMMENDS to get a lady out of a pool in a homebirth situation that they SLIT THE POOL !!! And yes, thus allow all of the water to piss out all over the house :shock:

My midwife argued the point about what if they are in a high rise flat (houses & electricals underneath) or upstairs in a house - still the same. Do not lift a woman out, slit the pool :shock: LUCKILY she doesn't agree lol I said you dare do that in my house, you'll be paying for new carpets!!!! How silly though?!?!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you for including me on the summary page! I updated myself to the 21st! 
I have stopped procrastinating and finally got things in order for the baby to arrive, room is done, bags are packed and we have everything we need for this little man to make his appearance! 

What name do you like better:
Travis James
Nathan James 
(James is my fathers name)


----------



## sue_88

I love them both Tonya! They both flow nice, if forced to pick one I would go for Nathan because I really like Nathan shortened to Nate. Both cute though! & Glad you're all ready....not long now to meet your little man!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* - make them drain the pool via the hose into the sink first! lol like you're syphoning off gas! Can't believe they'd flood a house on a regular basis.. seems odd.

*Alice* - no! I told you no getting sick. You'll wind up having your baby in the toilet like some Jerry Springer episode!! Get yourself some probiotics stat to sort that tummy out.

*Counting* - :hugs: you poor thing!!! I really do hope they watch you for PPD after delivery though, with so much stress it's a definite possibility. Hopefully baby will decide that today is the day and make a break for it! You'll feel so much better when you're body can start pulling itself back together.

*TonyaG* - lol I know you don't post a lot but I see your name down at the bottom lurking often so I thought you'd appreciate being included. :) I prefer Travis but only because I'm not fond of Nate as a nickname and we're BIG on nicknames around here. Nathaniel would have been an option for us if Nat/Nate wasn't the assumed nickname. *Sue* - LOL I just read your response before I came back to hit post. That's so funny!

*alannadee* - sounds a lot like early labour to me!! Perhaps you'll be next!

*Vankiwi *- I remember looking for yours last night, not finding it then realizing it was in your sig and was like.. "oh that was easy!"

*caro103 *- yup google docs does that auto save thing these days. You're updated. :)


----------



## sue_88

Don't worry Becca - my midwife said she would never ever slit a pool. I just can't believe that's what they are told they must do :dohh:

I've got a very expensive telly with wires behind it - a rabbit cage, a new sofa and a BIG water pool......I don't even want to think about the damage if they slit the sides in an emergency CRAZZYYY!!! :wacko: :wacko: It would completely ruin the downstairs of my house!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Don't worry Becca - my midwife said she would never ever slit a pool. I just can't believe that's what they are told they must do :dohh:
> 
> I've got a very expensive telly with wires behind it - a rabbit cage, a new sofa and a BIG water pool......I don't even want to think about the damage if they slit the sides in an emergency CRAZZYYY!!! :wacko: :wacko: It would completely ruin the downstairs of my house!!

Would insurance even cover that?? I bet they have some kind of clause to save themselves if you CHOOSE to have a home birth.


----------



## sue_88

No idea honestly.

Flooding is covered on my insurance but then not sure it would be covered because it was essentially intentional? Who knows.

Luckily though they said they wouldn't do it - and I will have enough people in the house to lift me out quicker than trying to find me after I'd be washed down the hallway :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Sue, little monkey still swimming freely.. I can't believe they would slit the pool :wacko: I'm sure no one would be happy with that! Hope button has his swimming armbands on :haha:

I've just found something else to worry about! 
My baby is due on the 13th July, the same day as Kate Middleton. I've just read that If they have a boy the favourite name is George...and that's MY name *stamps feet.. If they have theirs first, everyone will think I've copied so just so you lot can back me up... I chose it first OK? :rofl:


----------



## floatingbaby

*counting* - I am glad you clarified re expired drugs... I was thinking "that is baaaaaaaad" :haha: everything you are going through sounds just horrendous :cry: I feel for you - I couldn't imagine not having DH there with me
*tlh* - yay for you for mat leave!
*Becca* - I am with you, have my 39w appt today and unsure whether to accept or decline offer for pelvic exam. I think I might just say that I will accept a gentle exam, that I don't want a strip and sweep but would like to know what my cervix is doing :shrug: unsure...
And thanks for the spreadsheet - I love it :thumbup:
*Donna* - you are going to have MIL at the birth???!! Oh wow, my DH would be in trouble :growlmad: My MIL and FIL arrive today, we will visit and invite them after baby is born - but no attending the birth!
*Sue* - that would be such a disaster having birthing water (or any water) all over your floors! Yikes!

AFM - boobs are KILLER!!! Is anyone else dealing with return of the tenderness? They are filling up and so sore!
Have my check up today, then a bellies lunch group, then in-laws arrive for the _big show_... I NEED to clean up!


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> Sue, little monkey still swimming freely.. I can't believe they would slit the pool :wacko: I'm sure no one would be happy with that! Hope button has his swimming armbands on :haha:
> 
> I've just found something else to worry about!
> My baby is due on the 13th July, the same day as Kate Middleton. I've just read that If they have a boy the favourite name is George...and that's MY name *stamps feet.. If they have theirs first, everyone will think I've copied so just so you lot can back me up... I chose it first OK? :rofl:

:rofl: Note: must buy waterwings for Button!!! :haha:

Eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.............George is your name!! *stamping my feet too* !!!

I think they are going to go completely out there....

Arcamedes for a boy
Consuala for a girl

:rofl:


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh... and did Libby's have her baby????!!!! What's going on??? Did I miss a post or was it just on FB?


----------



## Pink Flowers

Floating it was put on FB she asked for it to be put on here, I think it was a few pages back :)


----------



## alicecooper

sue - that's insane. They SLIT the pool?! dear God can you imagine the damage to the property?!

Tonya - lol weird or what? We've picked Nathan James for our baby if it's a boy. What are the chances?
We originally picked Nathan Lucas but we went off the name Lucas a couple of weeks ago because a little boy called Lucas kept being absolutely horrible to our DS1 Alex, so I suggested to DH that we change to James and he said yes.

So we'll both have boys with the exact same name if you go for that one, and if mine is a boy haha.

kaths - I bet you'll have yours before Kate does anyway ;) 

floating - sorry your boobs are giving you problems


I've done something to myself. Tripped over a step (I didn't fall over onto the floor or anything, but I stumbled) and it sent a shockwave through my pelvis and now I feel as though I've been kicked in the groin by a horse.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Ouch Alice, hope the pain calms down soon. I tripped down the door step the other day and couldn't walk for 2 days :(


----------



## Vankiwi

Alice have you got a girls name picked out?


----------



## alicecooper

Vankiwi said:
 

> Alice have you got a girls name picked out?

yep Callista Gabrielle


----------



## TonyaG

Wow Alice that is crazy! We are leaning towards Travis, but lately I have started to like Nathan more, the closer it gets the less decisive I am!


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh Alice I like that too! :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

I like Travis more. But I really like that name. 
Counting my SIL was 35 weeks when she was admitted for Pre E and they tried induction at 35+4 and on day 3 with a total of 3 contractions the entire time they told her they had to do a csection but they push for them more here. Her cervix didn't change and her BP was out of control. 
Congrats Libby! Can't wait to hear more!
Counseling this afternoon and 36 week appointment tomorrow. I'm going to let them check since they are doing the GBStrep test.


----------



## beachgal

alicecooper said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Alice have you got a girls name picked out?
> 
> yep Callista GabrielleClick to expand...

Beautiful girls name! Do you have a hunch on what your having?

Dr thinks I have a tummy bug. Ugh no fun. I'm still hoping its the beginning of something. Dr has set July 12 as my induction date if Bb doesn't come before then. 
Oh and still don't have a name picked out... Why is it so hard to decide!


----------



## motherearth23

Wow I just had to read through tons of pages to catch up! That's what I get for going away for a weekend. :wacko: Congratulations to all of you who had babies!!! :happydance:

Becca-I added myself to the spreadsheet, but couldn't figure out how to put my due date in chronological order. And I'm not even sure if it saved or what. But my little boy's first name will be Samson, and my due date is July 17th. 

Counting-I'm so sorry for the stress you are going through! My DH doesn't have sick leave either so I teared up in empathy reading about him leaving you alone in the hospital to go to work. :(

As for me, I had mild contractions on Friday, and slightly more intense ones on Saturday! Lucky me that my very first contractions were when I was 3 hours away from home.... :dohh: They did go away, but it was a bit nerve wracking. Especially since I was driving, and OH couldn't drive because he doesn't have insurance right now. And it was foggy and dark and raining.... the best time for baby to practice coming out of course!
Got checked out of curiosity at my appointment this morning. I was previously against checks for personal reasons and also for the +GBS, but I had to know what was going on up there!! My midwife says I am almost 1cm as she could almost fit a finger tip in, and that my cervix was still high but it was soft. Not exactly sure what all that means. She didn't give me any percentage for effacement. Not sure how accurate that is anyhow. My guess is that I will go over my due date. I had a feeling that I was going to go early but not I'm not so sure.

I hope everyone is feeling alright! For those with nausea and aching sore joints, I am right there with ya!


----------



## sue_88

Just sat doing something quite horrible......I do have a basic will currently that details where Millie is going and that my mum is the beneficiary of all my money incase something happens to me.

But I haven't ever made a list of what is what - bank details / direct debits for someone to tidy up incase something happens to me :cry: :cry: It's such a horrible thing to have to do but got to be done just in case. Sat here working a bit, then sobbing.

Also think I will write a little letter to Millie, again just in case. Oh now crying again :cry: bleugh, need to work quickly to get it finished.


----------



## MissFox

Had to stop by hubbys work site to bring more stuff for his lunch and showed up and he is on the roof shirtless. Mmmmmmm. I'm totally sitting in the car oogling him. He has gotten so much more muscle definition since working. So sexy. Just needed to tell someone


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> Just sat doing something quite horrible......I do have a basic will currently that details where Millie is going and that my mum is the beneficiary of all my money incase something happens to me.
> 
> But I haven't ever made a list of what is what - bank details / direct debits for someone to tidy up incase something happens to me :cry: :cry: It's such a horrible thing to have to do but got to be done just in case. Sat here working a bit, then sobbing.
> 
> Also think I will write a little letter to Millie, again just in case. Oh now crying again :cry: bleugh, need to work quickly to get it finished.

:cry: gosh I've never done that, but my family do know what to do if anything happens.
I do go through phases of thinking of something happening to me and thinking of jack and baby without a mummy :cry:...It just leaves me in floods of tears every time! Blimey you've started me off now!


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Just sat doing something quite horrible......I do have a basic will currently that details where Millie is going and that my mum is the beneficiary of all my money incase something happens to me.
> 
> But I haven't ever made a list of what is what - bank details / direct debits for someone to tidy up incase something happens to me :cry: :cry: It's such a horrible thing to have to do but got to be done just in case. Sat here working a bit, then sobbing.
> 
> Also think I will write a little letter to Millie, again just in case. Oh now crying again :cry: bleugh, need to work quickly to get it finished.
> 
> :cry: gosh I've never done that, but my family do know what to do if anything happens.
> I do go through phases of thinking of something happening to me and thinking of jack and baby without a mummy :cry:...It just leaves me in floods of tears every time! Blimey you've started me off now!Click to expand...

I know, shit it's so horrible :( the first time my mum and dad talked to me about their wills and that I now needed to think of writing one for Millie I just burst into tears and we all cried together for about 20 minutes. Then my poor sister had just got home from her nursing placement (1st year, 1st ever placement) and had unfortunately had to deal with her first death and we were all talking about wills. We all cried again and hugged :cry: horrible. But it is so important to do, the thought of my mum and dad having to fight for Millie breaks my heart so made my will so water tight that no one can contest and win (i.e Andy).


I just had to ring my big sister to talk to someone as I was feeling very alone and really didn't want to upset my mum. That phone call on my mobile to Tenerife will have cost me a fair fortune.

For what it's worth it took me a few mins to get everything down, now it's saved and closed down and I will get a printer tomorrow and print it.

I've actually decided against the letter, I started it but for some reason it just didn't seem right writing it - it didn't feel right. My mum and dad know how much she's loved etc so they would tell her all about me in the very small chance I am not around, their memories will be better than saying "I love you" on a piece of paper. So I'm not going to do that.


But now it's done, safe and sorted! Back to not crying and having a positive mental attitude!


----------



## tlh97990

Those of you that have had inductions how far in advanced were they scheduled? My doctor told me she'd induce at 39 weeks I have an appt tomorrow and wondering if shed schedule it now so I can give my in laws some notice to watch my daughter since they are so far away


----------



## MissFox

In was offered to schedule induction at 39 weeks for when I wanted. That was with my DD. This time it is too soon to be mentioned


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Wow - I was just sat at the OB's office this morning reading an article about irresponsible docs offering inductions before 39 weeks. Apparently the kiddos can have lower iqs down the road if you tell them to get out before they're ready?? I don't know. I asked my doc about it and she said they let you go a week over your due date before an induction.

*Alice* - You have to have a girl because Callista is my all time name (but you already knew that!) and now I'm never going to get to use it. It would nice to have a Callie kicking about somewhere. lol

*Sue *- I bought a journal when Jessica was born and instead of "dear diary" every day that I wrote in it was more, "dear little one," or "dear jessica" just generally directed at her. Something she can read when she decides on kids. Just little stuff like.. "wow you slept really well last night" or "I can't believe you can talk" etc etc Before I had my gallbladder out I wrote her a long letter in it though. Just a nice collection of stuff I can give her when she's older but also get off my chest and tell her now even though she doesn't understand.

No prob *Motherearth *I'll shift it around for you. :)

*MissFox* - LOL love it. You'll have to tell him. He'll feel all manly.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ps.* Kaths *go look at the spreadsheet. ;)


----------



## kaths101

Glad you managed to talk to someone sue and you've got Millie's future secured. 

I've felt very down today too. I'm not sure why, I think I'm feeling overwhelmed with having two babies to look after on my own and jack is being such hard work but also very very loving and I feel bad for him that his world is about to change. He has such a temper and is so stubborn at the moment I struggle with him let alone with a newborn! I'm sure everyone with a child feels this at some point or other. 

Anyway lets pick ourselves up and forget all this depressing talk, we will be fine and as you say lets think positive! :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

my pelvis has gone :cry: 

Baby is going to get stuck like Oliver did.


----------



## sue_88

Thats a lovely idea Becca. Really sweet :flower:

Kath you'll be a wonderful Mummy of two as you're a wonderful Mummy of one already............Jack is probably just sensing something big is going to happen soon and testing you and then also watching cuddles and attention. When he's here you can make him feel really big and really special as a big bro and get him involved in the new little ones life. Nappy changes, bathing bubs etc. He'll adjust :flower:


----------



## sue_88

Pink :hugs: :hugs: Can you see a chiropracter / oesteopath? :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

sue_88 said:


> Pink :hugs: :hugs: Can you see a chiropracter / oesteopath? :flower:

The waiting list is 6 weeks. When I looked before it stopped so I cancelled the appointment and now it is too late to go. 

I will just have to get on the ball if I can actually sit on it, the only way I can get comfy at the moment is with my legs out in front of me.


----------



## sue_88

What about going private? My oesto appointments were usually about £25/£30, would that be an option. You don't want to be in so much pain :nope: :(


----------



## Pink Flowers

I will look at private actually. Martin has me on his health care, so I will phone them and ask them how quickly they can give me an appointment. x


----------



## sue_88

Good idea :thumbup: !! Make sure you mention being a tubs.....I mean pregnant.....over the phone :haha: (I joke of course :p ) :flower:


----------



## caro103

sue_88 said:


> No idea honestly.
> 
> Flooding is covered on my insurance but then not sure it would be covered because it was essentially intentional? Who knows.
> 
> Luckily though they said they wouldn't do it - and I will have enough people in the house to lift me out quicker than trying to find me after I'd be washed down the hallway :haha:

:rofl: can u imagine the headlines 'pregnant woman washed down street delivers baby girl...' 
I've always been told really I agree to get out the pool if they ask me to (for baby's or my health), in reality last time they asked me to get out to check I wasn't pushing on a lip of cervix as it'd been a while and no sign of baby and it actually took me about 30mins to pluck up the courage :haha:, however if they'd said it in such a way I thought it was really important i'm sure i'd have found it within me to climb out! of course if mum goes unconscious or something dramatic i'd have thought it'd be better to quickly deflate just the top layer then pull woman out!



kaths101 said:


> Sue, little monkey still swimming freely.. I can't believe they would slit the pool :wacko: I'm sure no one would be happy with that! Hope button has his swimming armbands on :haha:
> 
> I've just found something else to worry about!
> My baby is due on the 13th July, the same day as Kate Middleton. I've just read that If they have a boy the favourite name is George...and that's MY name *stamps feet.. If they have theirs first, everyone will think I've copied so just so you lot can back me up... I chose it first OK? :rofl:

I worry about this too!! we've not told anyone our names, but the boys name in particular could be a likely name for the royal baby :/, grrrr! fx'ed we'll have ours first ;)



alicecooper said:


> sue - that's insane. They SLIT the pool?! dear God can you imagine the damage to the property?!
> 
> Tonya - lol weird or what? We've picked Nathan James for our baby if it's a boy. What are the chances?
> We originally picked Nathan Lucas but we went off the name Lucas a couple of weeks ago because a little boy called Lucas kept being absolutely horrible to our DS1 Alex, so I suggested to DH that we change to James and he said yes.
> 
> So we'll both have boys with the exact same name if you go for that one, and if mine is a boy haha.
> 
> kaths - I bet you'll have yours before Kate does anyway ;)
> 
> floating - sorry your boobs are giving you problems
> 
> 
> I've done something to myself. Tripped over a step (I didn't fall over onto the floor or anything, but I stumbled) and it sent a shockwave through my pelvis and now I feel as though I've been kicked in the groin by a horse.

ouch, hope it settles down soon! and hope you've avoided the bug in your house!



MissFox said:


> Had to stop by hubbys work site to bring more stuff for his lunch and showed up and he is on the roof shirtless. Mmmmmmm. I'm totally sitting in the car oogling him. He has gotten so much more muscle definition since working. So sexy. Just needed to tell someone

:rofl:...you're allowed to enjoy ;) x



kaths101 said:


> Glad you managed to talk to someone sue and you've got Millie's future secured.
> 
> I've felt very down today too. I'm not sure why, I think I'm feeling overwhelmed with having two babies to look after on my own and jack is being such hard work but also very very loving and I feel bad for him that his world is about to change. He has such a temper and is so stubborn at the moment I struggle with him let alone with a newborn! I'm sure everyone with a child feels this at some point or other.
> 
> Anyway lets pick ourselves up and forget all this depressing talk, we will be fine and as you say lets think positive! :hugs:

I've felt kinda emotional today too, its def a very scary thought toddler and newborn, but somehow we'll all manage!!



Pink Flowers said:


> my pelvis has gone :cry:
> 
> Baby is going to get stuck like Oliver did.




Pink Flowers said:


> I will look at private actually. Martin has me on his health care, so I will phone them and ask them how quickly they can give me an appointment. x

:hugs: fx'ed you manage to get a private apt!


----------



## sue_88

Well with this little madam heading back to back I am getting quite a bit of lower back pain..........do you think I can use my TENS for a little while??

Im only thinking two pads, not the full 4 with two at my bra line, just the lower two on my knicker line.

Would it be effective? I have been told I could use it after 37 weeks.......what do you ladies think?

Or should I use my microwave wheat bag?


----------



## caro103

i'd prob use heat sue, back ache can be the start of labour though ;)

xx


----------



## sue_88

caro103 said:


> i'd prob use heat sue, back ache can be the start of labour though ;)
> 
> xx

Yeah I'm going to try the heat first now, as it has eased a bit, but if it comes back I will be using the TENS. I'll take it up so it's next to my bed just in case!

:thumbup: !


----------



## Pink Flowers

I would give it ago Sue :) MIL uses one for her back ache x

OMG baby is in my ribs. one minute he drops and next minute his in my ribs!


----------



## sue_88

Ive got a big squishy butt in my ribs, yet she's playing punch ball on my bladder........I think this baby is going to be looooooooooooooong!!!


----------



## caro103

I think I might have a short fat one compared to DS :haha:, its bum if not much higher than my belly button!! no feet in ribs this time at all, although still going back to back so often feels like its trying to break out my belly button :dohh:


----------



## counting

Haven't read through previous posts, sorry ladies.

Quick update goes as:

Had 3rd round of cervadil and got a VERY thorough sweep a little over 6 hours ago. It was funny because it hurt like HELL, and he said he would only stop sweeping when I told him to, then was shocked when I wasn't telling him to stop! Let him get a really good sweep but was in a lot of pain. Doctor and nurse were both impressed by how calm I took it. Doctor could fit in 2(very large!) fingers and he could feel the membranes are now bulging. As he was leaving I heard him tell my nurse this was probably going to be my last round then they would artificially rupture once it gets taken out! That being said every doctor seems to have a different plan, so when the next one checks me, things might be different, if not I will most likely have my son in my arms sometime tomorrow. :cloud9:

Having really frequent low grade contractions and back ache. It shouldn't be as painful as it is(logically I can feel it isn't that bad) but having low grade contractions between 1 minute and 3 minutes apart for about 42-44ish hours REALLY takes it's toll. Mostly because I can't sleep. DH is out like the dead though. :haha: Typical.


----------



## alicecooper

big hugs counting. I know it's difficult. I remember going through it so clearly. It'll all be over soon hun xxx


----------



## tlh97990

I lost part of mucus plug today! I remember losing it like 3weeks before my first came but I was still excited


----------



## donna noble

Evan Ronald was born this am perfectly healthy and normal! Dr said i.made a good choice becsuse of his size and i was still not dilating in spite of contrsctions.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congratulations x


----------



## alicecooper

tlh that's exciting :)

donna - congrats hun :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have a pain that goes from my hip down one leg, a bad tummy and I have been sick this morning. YAY


----------



## alicecooper

oh dear Pink :( feel better soon x


The D & V is still ripe in this house. I have so far avoided it but my youngest son and my husband have spent all night in the bathroom pretty much.


----------



## Pink Flowers

:( hope you don't get it! 

I think mine is just from eating an hour before I went to bed, it was acidy sick so I guess it sat on my stomach all night :sick:


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

My first day on my own as Anon had to go back to work boo hiss :( 
About to head up to hide in our attic from the building works going on directly below. 

counting - good luck for later hope you re cuddling your boy soon x x


donna - congratulations on your little boy! 

pink - hope you feel better soon

alice - rough day again, hope everyone in your household feels better soon


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope you have a good day Miss Bellum, what time is he working? x


----------



## sue_88

Congrats Donna :happydance:

Hope you have a good day Miss with little Eleanor!


----------



## caro103

hope your first day alone goes well missB!! and that the building works go smoothly! I've still got a landscape gardener in too...aiming to tell him to leave when I go into labour then doing similar to you to stay out the way after!

Congrats Donna!

Hope those feeling sick improve soon :hugs:

I'm feeling on the verge of tears for no reason again today, lol, fx'ed it might mean something (everything is a sign these days eh!? :haha:...swear its worse than ttc!!)


----------



## Pink Flowers

caro103 said:


> hope your first day alone goes well missB!! and that the building works go smoothly! I've still got a landscape gardener in too...aiming to tell him to leave when I go into labour then doing similar to you to stay out the way after!
> 
> Congrats Donna!
> 
> Hope those feeling sick improve soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling on the verge of tears for no reason again today, lol, fx'ed it might mean something (everything is a sign these days eh!? :haha:...swear its worse than ttc!!)

To true! 

Oh I am cleaning... must mean labours on the way. 
Oh I am moody... Must mean labours on the way...


----------



## sue_88

Just rung up about my iron and it's now over 12 :happydance:

No need for anymore tablets & not low to be a concern after birth. Whoop!


----------



## Pink Flowers

wooo! thats great news sue! 

My forms have just come in the post so now I can send them off to get my maternity allowance! 

I am feeling better now I have some toast and a cold drink!


----------



## Miss Bellum

sue - great news about the iron! 

Pink - Good to hear you are feeling better 

caro - Hope your landscaping is going well. Our building works are supposed to finish by Friday but given how much is left, I have my doubts. Still at least most of the really noise/disruptive works are out of the way now. 

Having quite a nice chilled out day so far. Eleanor is snoozing in her bouncer seat which means I get to cuddle our cats on the sofa. Poor things, think they have had a rough time of things too, with all the building works and then the new arrival.


----------



## Pink Flowers

how many cats do you have Miss? We have one and she has lost the plot the last few days. She won't stay indoors and keeps sleeping in my neighbours long grass? I keep trying to get her in but she will just look at me meow and then wonder off. 

But then is meowing at the door the next minute to come back in :dohh:


----------



## Miss Bellum

We have 3, Tia & Loki the oldest two are brother/sister and Eris is 4. Poor things have been confined to the attic room for the last few weeks as we have been unable to let them out with all the stuff going on downstairs. End is in sight though and I'm sure they will be much happier when they get the run of the house back, and can go outside again. 

Maybe your cat is just seeking attention/reassurance? It seems to be a fairly typical cat thing, to ignore you and then demand attention the second you turn around from them!


----------



## caro103

my cat was a shadow yesterday, actually got quite annoying, lol. I reckon she's sensing change is imminent again! poor thing totally got her nose put out when alex was born, she's prob realised another is coming. 

Phew just actually summoned the energy to clean the kitchen! now flopping on the sofa drinking raspberry leaf tea for a while! x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Aww, poor kitty. Enjoy your tea, sounds like it was well earned!


----------



## oneandtwo

its a good thing y'all are super active...i cannot sleep!!

counting-hope that baby boy makes his appwarance soon

donna nobke-congrats!

alice-hope you manage to keep the illness away from you!

miss bellum-glad to hear your first day alone seemed to have gone well! im sure that put your hubs at ease :)

afm-sometime soon I'll be getting to hear my hubbies voice and get to Skype with him, he'll finally be able to see his daughter in "real time". havent "seen" hubby since the last part of May!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning ladies

Huge congrats *Donna*!
Glad to hear things are finally moving along *Counting*

It actually seems like there is a more positive vibe happening on this forum ATM! Everyone has something good going on it seems - yay for everyone! :haha:

I slept really good last night - separately from DH though :( 
Yesterday I found out that my doc is going away for the next two days and for some reason I was SO ANNOYED about it! Maybe just because it was sprung on me, but also that if I go into labour I will be attended by a man doctor I have never met!!! I have heard great things about him, but I would rather wait for my doctor to return now... :grr: So although I am eager to meet little pumpkin I now want her to wait until the wknd. 
My inlaws arrived yesterday - which is fine, they are staying in a provincial park for two weeks...but now I feel this pressure that I have to have the baby by a certain time :nope: why oh why!!!! I think I need to practice my relaxing breathing techniques!


----------



## floatingbaby

*oneandtwo* - that is so great your OH will get to "meet" his daughter finally! Wow, I can't imagine being apart from DH at that time! Hope you guys have a wonderful visit!


----------



## Vankiwi

Floating I slept really well last night too, best nights sleep in the last 6 weeks of so I think! :thumbup:

Last night I was getting some painful BH and some back and lower bump pain, but nothing today. Time will tell. It's like the TWW all over again!!


----------



## tlh97990

I'vebeen having contractions for three and a half hours now..i've also had 4 bowl movements Todd morning..at my appt now waiting on the Dr but I'm so uncomfortable!


----------



## alicecooper

vankiwi - it's worse than the 2ww because at least that's just 2 weeks. This is anything from 37-42 weeks or even longer! with no definite end in sight!

tlh - eek good luck hun x


----------



## Vankiwi

Alice I know!! It's like the "possibly 5-6 week wait" :haha: symptom spotting etc.. And there's no tests to take either!!

Tlh - sounds promising!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sounds promising TH! 

I HATE this bit of pregnancy, at least you know when you can test to get BFP, but you cant do anything to know when baby is coming!


----------



## Vankiwi

I know, I wish there was some way of telling, at least within a few days!


----------



## Pink Flowers

at least I could plan around OH's shifts! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

False alarm for now..ive had no change since last week so we'll see

Ownership of the thread is being turned over to me hopefully nobody minds..after its done I will try to update the front page and title so we don't have to keep posting the link to the spreadsheet!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Not having contractions as such... but I've had a BH every 10 minutes for the past 30... wonder if that means anything?? Almost to the minute... 

Wonder if having the baby tomorrow morning would be long enough for the steroids they gave me this afternoon to increase my platelets.... the docs all say your platelets naturally increase a little bit when you go into labour so I'd hope my pathetic 94 would be able to crest over 100. But I wanted to be able to decline the oxytocin... but I think sometimes they want you to have that to prevent bleeding...

I forgot to take my birth plan into the docs yesterday... well maybe not so much forgot as didn't finish it before hand. 

Can you believe I still haven't finished packing the hospital bag? I can't decide what to put in!


----------



## counting

Haven't read the most recent updates lately, but wanted to let you ladies all know what is going on!

So yesterday I started to get major contractions, one on top of each other for hours. I was really proud as I was handling them really well in a warm bath then my nurse came, checked me (and waiting till I was having a contraction to do it-excruciating) and told me I was only just one cm dilated and barely effaced, even though earlier that day I had been told I was two cm and 30-40% with bulging membranes. She told me my contractions were doing nothing, my uterus had just been irritated by the sweep, which she implied should never have been done. I cried my eyes out. I couldn't help it. 

After that I started getting terrible back spasms as well from lying in bed without moving for days on end. It was to the point I could not move because I would spasm. Eventually I gave in and had a shot of morphine and gravol for the back pain. I'd never had morphine before, and it was a HUGE mistake. Morphine knocked out my pain but made me unable to keep my eyes open for more than about 30 seconds, vomit and shake uncontrollably and just plain miserable. My head STILL does not feel right from it. I will never do that again. It also drugged the baby and I felt so guilty. Baby couldn't stay awake and made no movements on the monitor, they tried to feed me apple juice(which I threw up). Baby is doing well again now. 

Anyway, the good news! I've been having contractions for a long time now. My (awesome) doctor came in to see me today as she got back from conferences where she had been away. She checked my cervix and- 3cm effaced, baby is fully engaged, membranes are bulging and 50% effaced! No more cervadil- I'm going to L&D to have my waters broken and I will be having my baby boy! FINALLY. I almost hugged all the nurses and my doctor with gratitude. I'm not sure I could have taken another day of waiting. Also- Back spasms are lessening!

I've decided if I can't do it drug free though, I will have the epidural(If I am not made to get one for BP). Much better than morphine or anything like that because you are level headed. I would not have even been able to hold my baby after having it. But hopefully I will be given leave to move during laboring and I won't need to.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So surreal that I will be meeting my son in the next 24 hours!


----------



## alicecooper

hurray counting! so glad things are finally getting moving! Good luck hun x


----------



## Pink Flowers

so glad things are finally getting moving counting x


----------



## tlh97990

Yay counting finally! Cant wait to hear updates


----------



## sue_88

Finally Counting!!! Wonderful news, best of luck!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

right now my lovely cat has started to attack the under neith of the cot? ... this cat isnt mine its martins. grrrr


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Pink Flowers said:


> right now my lovely cat has started to attack the under neith of the cot? ... this cat isnt mine its martins. grrrr

If she doesn't give up quickly let me know ;) (i'm a feline behaviourist by trade)


----------



## Pink Flowers

BeccaMichelle said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> right now my lovely cat has started to attack the under neith of the cot? ... this cat isnt mine its martins. grrrr
> 
> If she doesn't give up quickly let me know ;) (i'm a feline behaviourist by trade)Click to expand...

That's handy to know. My OH's uncles gf said its because I have the devil in me... :dohh: because the cat wont come in the house when I am on my own, but she loves OH :haha:


----------



## caro103

ooh finally counting!! good luck, hopefully we wake to exciting news in the morning!!

most prob saw on fb but I've finally made the decision not to go to my friends wedding on Friday. Had a big cry about it and now feel kinda relieved that I've made the decision and will be safe at home no matter what happens :).


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck counting!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Surely my desire and dedication to cleaning the inside of the microwave MUST mean the baby is due soon right? Please?


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> Surely my desire and dedication to cleaning the inside of the microwave MUST mean the baby is due soon right? Please?

Yes that is a sure sign! Along with my cramping and miniscule blood and eating everything in sight! .....I think we may be clutching at straws! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

Any u.s. ladies hoping for a 4th of July baby.?


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Not particularly keen for a 4th birthday, but it wouldn't bother me either. His Dad's bday is Christmas so everything is easy after that! I'd just like to have the baby soon. :) Friday morning perhaps would be lovely.


----------



## Vickie

As the OP hasn't been on the thread in almost a month I've changed the thread owner to a more active member as per request so that it can be updated. :flower:


----------



## MissFox

Thank you!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

get to it *thl* ::cracks whip:: *grins* thanks! 

Hehe


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats to those who have had their babies recently!! 

Good luck Counting!!

Can someone add me to the fb group? I thought I had been invited but havent seen it come through yet. [email protected] is the best way to find me, also under Cindy Hilt.


----------



## tlh97990

Im on my tablet now but I will update the front page in the morning!!!


----------



## kaths101

Argh I've been awake for an hour now, its 5am..I had a nightmare and im now wide awake! 
I've been sleeping so well lately aswell. Im going to be one tired Mumma today. I'm also sooo hungry, I could go and raid the cupboards again...

Glad we can now get the first page updated! 

Wonder if we will have any more babies today? 
Counting I hope you're well under way to meeting your baby boy :happydance:


----------



## motherearth23

BeccaMichelle said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> right now my lovely cat has started to attack the under neith of the cot? ... this cat isnt mine its martins. grrrr
> 
> If she doesn't give up quickly let me know ;) (i'm a feline behaviourist by trade)Click to expand...

Are you really? Because I need help getting my cat to stop ripping up the carpet and ottoman! We never had carpet before two months ago, and she wont stop ripping at it with her claws (which we trim and file once a week). The ottoman is old news, but she no longer stops scratching when we "hiss" at her. :( She has gotten horrible at listening to us lately. It's not like I've been ignoring her.... I stay home all day. Is there a safe essential oil, like peppermint or something, that I can put into a spray bottle and spray the places she likes to scratch??



On an unrelated note. I made cupcakes for my little sister-in-law's 14th birthday today. She is staying with us for a few days and has a friend over for a birthday sleepover. I totally just snuck into the kitchen and ate two cupcakes while the kids were asleep!! Isn't that horrible, eating someone's b-day cakes. And to make it worse they gave me terrible heartburn so now I can't even lay back down in bed. AND I got chocolate on my night-shirt, so the evidence is apparent. 
To those of you who can still DTD with your partner... I have a personal question. Do you have to use lube? I was mentally turned on so much the other day that I told hubby I wanted to have sex. He was eager (it had been a while), and so was I! But when it got down to it, I found myself unable to "get ready". I was pretty disappointed, and grabbed some vitamin E oil to get things rolling :blush: Is that normal? I've never had to use lube a day in my life.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am a very tired mummy! Child has been put back to bed. But now one in my belly has woken up! :coffee: 

Oliver is at pre school from 9 so I will be going back to bed then!


----------



## floatingbaby

*motherearth* - I wish I could answer your lube question, but DH and I haven't dtd in weeks :sad1: I was sick for a while, then sore ribs, now he is getting sick :growlmad: but I want to :sex:!!!! However, I think I've got enough wetness for a slip and slid down there. Soon as he feels better I'm going to make him take me to the boat for a romp :rofl:
*counting* - your experience is making me cringe :nope: I'm so glad your little one is so close finally!

I also am feeling like this is similar to TWW. I had SO MANY tww - at least I know this wait will end with a big positive!!
I am exhausted. didn't get a nap today because I was out w/ the inlaws, then had them over for dinner so I was cooking and cleaning... aieee... I am feeling pressure to have this baby pretty much ON Sunday (due date) which is ridiculous, but in laws are really making comments that are getting under my skin. 
Why don't people understand that _I have no say in when this baby shows! _?????


----------



## Pink Flowers

JJsmom said:


> Congrats to those who have had their babies recently!!
> 
> Good luck Counting!!
> 
> Can someone add me to the fb group? I thought I had been invited but havent seen it come through yet. [email protected] is the best way to find me, also under Cindy Hilt.

I have sent you a friend request and then I can add you to the group :) 

Its Gemma x


----------



## alicecooper

motherearth - I'm drier down there than usual for anything "ahem" sexual lately too, though DH and I can't actually DTD properly, we don't fit. But yeah for anything else erm...going in there...(fingers / toys etc) I have to lube a lot.

41 weeks today. I'm still here!


----------



## oneandtwo

motherearth-thats very normal! i can't say for this pregnancy as i haven't dtd in months. but in all my others that was commonplace. 

im excited for an updated front page!!


----------



## sue_88

Yay for FINALLY being able to update the front page!! Way to go TLH!!!

Oneandtwo - your avatar is just scrummy!!! Did you get to talk to your hubby and show him your little girl?


----------



## junemomma09

I'm excited the front page will finally get updated :)

Can I be added to the fb page too! Didnt realize there was one...and since my link didn't work for Emma's photos, boo, I'll have to go on and post some a different way.
My email is [email protected] it's under the name Traci Pulwers :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

Another quiet day here, staying out of the way of contractors. I did get to escape the house yesterday and met up with friends for a few drinks which was great, but unfortunately, it did kick off my back pain again. I'm finding this so frustrating as I just want to be able to get on & do stuff, but due to the back pain, I can barely walk for 10 minutes. Am going to see if I can get an appointment with a physiotherapist for some advice. 


oneandtwo - must be hard to be apart so much hope you get your Skype call soon

tlh97990 -Thanks for taking over the front page x:flower:

becca - I can believe not packing the birth bag I was packing mine whilst in labour! It is a good distraction but probably not one recommended by any birthing class:haha:

counting - so pleased they are finally doing something! Fantastic that you will be holding your little boy soon, very best of luck to you both x x:thumbup:

caro103 - Sorry you will miss the wedding, but you have made the right choice for you & your LO. :hugs:

floating baby - sorry your in-laws are being so annoying. Given the timing of most of our sunbeam babies, what are the odds your LO will arrive just after they leave!


----------



## counting

*Update*

But not the exciting one you are all hoping for. Was supposed to get moved to L&D and have my water broke at 5 last night, but It's 8am now, and I guess the unit got " busy" so I'm still waiting to be moved. They told me last night after the 5 deadline passed that I would probably get moved around 2am....nada. Very frustrating. I've been in hospital for 5 days now waiting to have this little bugger.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Oh no Counting! How frustrating! Hope something happens soon :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Edited

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages only *are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## kaths101

Oh no counting how frustrating! You must at the end of your tether. 
How's your blood pressure and headaches now?


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope you are being moved now counting x


----------



## caro103

tried to add the two who asked to be added to the july grp...see if it works when either sue or Gemma accept it!

yay for being able to have the front page updated :D

Counting :hugs: can't even imagine how frustrated you must be right now!!

missB, hope your back settles too, its fairly common to bruise your lower back while having a baby :(...no one tells you all the after affects eh!? fx'ed it'll settle soon!

afm, I've had 3 nose bleeds already this morning...yuck! one in the swimming pool too :blush:, had to quickly throw alex at the teacher and get out! got this at the end with alex too..booo! least they went away once he was born! xx


----------



## junemomma09

Edited

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages only *are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## floatingbaby

GAH. slept like such hell... why oh why??


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> tried to add the two who asked to be added to the july grp...see if it works when either sue or Gemma accept it!
> 
> yay for being able to have the front page updated :D
> 
> Counting :hugs: can't even imagine how frustrated you must be right now!!
> 
> missB, hope your back settles too, its fairly common to bruise your lower back while having a baby :(...no one tells you all the after affects eh!? fx'ed it'll settle soon!
> 
> afm, I've had 3 nose bleeds already this morning...yuck! one in the swimming pool too :blush:, had to quickly throw alex at the teacher and get out! got this at the end with alex too..booo! least they went away once he was born! xx

Eww blood in the pool :haha: 
Glad they go away, wonder why you get them? Is it something to do with blood pressure?


----------



## Pink Flowers

Edited

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages only *are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have been pondering this... its a bit of a strange one. 

If I got a bloody show would I need an anti d injection because I am rhesus neg?


----------



## tlh97990

Ok everyone I have updated the front page based off the spread sheet. Anyone that has any other updates or ones that I missed whether its due date or gender just let me know in the thread or you can pm me and I will get it fixed!! I can't believe we already 12 babies here!!!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I have been pondering this... its a bit of a strange one.
> 
> If I got a bloody show would I need an anti d injection because I am rhesus neg?

I wondered this last night, I had the tiniest amount of blood last night and I'm r/negative too. Hmmm


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I have been pondering this... its a bit of a strange one.
> 
> If I got a bloody show would I need an anti d injection because I am rhesus neg?
> 
> I wondered this last night, I had the tiniest amount of blood last night and I'm r/negative too. HmmmClick to expand...

I didnt have a show with oliver so I dont know how it works. I have been told any blood needs to be reported. I think I will just ask if it happens


----------



## Pink Flowers

Thank you for updating th xx


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> Ok everyone I have updated the front page based off the spread sheet. Anyone that has any other updates or ones that I missed whether its due date or gender just let me know in the thread or you can pm me and I will get it fixed!! I can't believe we already 12 babies here!!!

Looks fab, thanks for doing it... Who's next? And I wonder where everyone has gone! 
Good luck to the ladies due/overdue x


----------



## sue_88

Tlh front page looks great!!! Thanks :flower:

Sorry ladies, don't know anything about R/neg


----------



## Pink Flowers

I forgot to say... I had my baby about 2 minutes ago ;)... I am joking lol x


----------



## kaths101

Haha wishful thinking pink.

Sue just seen your ticker! How exciting!! 2 days to go.
Thanks to you Millie and button for your card :kiss:
I guess Millie and I won't be sharing a birthday then :cry:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Kath there is still plenty of time for millie to come... x


----------



## sue_88

No don't think so!! :( only 2 days, and still seems like it is happening :shrug: that there's a real life baby in me & will soon be here. :wacko: crazy!!!

You're welcome for the card I am glad it made it!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Bless sue. She will come soon enough. I thought I would be like 37 weeks but now all the bhs have stopped. I have a feeling I will still be here in August x


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> No don't think so!! :( only 2 days, and still seems like it is happening :shrug: that there's a real life baby in me & will soon be here. :wacko: crazy!!!
> 
> You're welcome for the card I am glad it made it!!

I know what you mean, you have that feeling for a few days after too... 
Is this my baby? Where did it come from! (Even though you know full well!) :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Bless sue. She will come soon enough. I thought I would be like 37 weeks but now all the bhs have stopped. I have a feeling I will still be here in August x

 I thought I was going to be early too, but since I finished work I can't see anything happening soon. He even went from being engaged to not engaged last week :dohh:
I'm now convinced I'm going overdue and will be induced! Jack went 10 days over!


----------



## sue_88

It is massively surreal, some days I even forget she's there a little, then other days get quite scared at doing myself and then other days (most days to be fair) I am stupidly puppy dog excited that she's nearly here......but still doesn't seem real Haha.

I have no newborn experience AT ALL!! Absolutely zip! So I get quite nervous about that too, I am sure after a few holds etc that it will all become natural but right now I just can't imagine me being comfortable with something so little. EEEKkkkk


----------



## Pink Flowers

It really does come naturally! I had no experience either. 

Kath I was induced with oliver so I bet this one is the same!


----------



## sue_88

Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???

I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.

Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> It is massively surreal, some days I even forget she's there a little, then other days get quite scared at doing myself and then other days (most days to be fair) I am stupidly puppy dog excited that she's nearly here......but still doesn't seem real Haha.
> 
> I have no newborn experience AT ALL!! Absolutely zip! So I get quite nervous about that too, I am sure after a few holds etc that it will all become natural but right now I just can't imagine me being comfortable with something so little. EEEKkkkk

You honestly will muddle through, and it will come naturally. you will be a fab mummy..it comes across in your posts that's she's going to be your world!
if all else fails we are all here to help and talk to each other. I'm sure there will be things that crop up with this one that will be totally new to me too!


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???
> 
> I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.
> 
> Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!

No it's not rude, they will leave a card or note if its a parcel..

Actually runnnnnnn it might be the stork delivering baby Millie.. That is what happens right? :pink:


----------



## oneandtwo

sue_88 said:


> Yay for FINALLY being able to update the front page!! Way to go TLH!!!
> 
> Oneandtwo - your avatar is just scrummy!!! Did you get to talk to your hubby and show him your little girl?




Miss Bellum said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Another quiet day here, staying out of the way of contractors. I did get to escape the house yesterday and met up with friends for a few drinks which was great, but unfortunately, it did kick off my back pain again. I'm finding this so frustrating as I just want to be able to get on & do stuff, but due to the back pain, I can barely walk for 10 minutes. Am going to see if I can get an appointment with a physiotherapist for some advice.
> 
> 
> oneandtwo - must be hard to be apart so much hope you get your Skype call soon
> 
> tlh97990 -Thanks for taking over the front page x:flower:
> 
> becca - I can believe not packing the birth bag I was packing mine whilst in labour! It is a good distraction but probably not one recommended by any birthing class:haha:
> 
> counting - so pleased they are finally doing something! Fantastic that you will be holding your little boy soon, very best of luck to you both x x:thumbup:
> 
> caro103 - Sorry you will miss the wedding, but you have made the right choice for you & your LO. :hugs:
> 
> floating baby - sorry your in-laws are being so annoying. Given the timing of most of our sunbeam babies, what are the odds your LO will arrive just after they leave!

No call yet, still waiting! the anticipation is gonna drive mw bonkers!

oh and thanks sue, i think? lol i dont know what scrummy means!! ahh



sue_88 said:


> Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???
> 
> I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.
> 
> Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!

I dont answer.my door if its.someone. i dont know, i dont answer my phone to unrecognized numbers either, or private calls. I dont think its rude!


----------



## alicecooper

tlh I've gone from the first page :( *cries* - I'm so far gone I'm a has-been lol

I was due 27th June x


----------



## kaths101

alicecooper said:


> tlh I've gone from the first page :( *cries* - I'm so far gone I'm a has-been lol
> 
> I was due 27th June x

A has been :rofl: 
You had your chance and you missed it! :haha:


----------



## sue_88

oneandtwo said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for FINALLY being able to update the front page!! Way to go TLH!!!
> 
> Oneandtwo - your avatar is just scrummy!!! Did you get to talk to your hubby and show him your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Another quiet day here, staying out of the way of contractors. I did get to escape the house yesterday and met up with friends for a few drinks which was great, but unfortunately, it did kick off my back pain again. I'm finding this so frustrating as I just want to be able to get on & do stuff, but due to the back pain, I can barely walk for 10 minutes. Am going to see if I can get an appointment with a physiotherapist for some advice.
> 
> 
> oneandtwo - must be hard to be apart so much hope you get your Skype call soon
> 
> tlh97990 -Thanks for taking over the front page x:flower:
> 
> becca - I can believe not packing the birth bag I was packing mine whilst in labour! It is a good distraction but probably not one recommended by any birthing class:haha:
> 
> counting - so pleased they are finally doing something! Fantastic that you will be holding your little boy soon, very best of luck to you both x x:thumbup:
> 
> caro103 - Sorry you will miss the wedding, but you have made the right choice for you & your LO. :hugs:
> 
> floating baby - sorry your in-laws are being so annoying. Given the timing of most of our sunbeam babies, what are the odds your LO will arrive just after they leave!Click to expand...
> 
> No call yet, still waiting! the anticipation is gonna drive mw bonkers!
> 
> oh and thanks sue, i think? lol i dont know what scrummy means!! ahh
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???
> 
> I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.
> 
> Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont answer.my door if its.someone. i dont know, i dont answer my phone to unrecognized numbers either, or private calls. I dont think its rude!Click to expand...

Heehee :haha: Scrummy means delicious! Meaning she is sooooo cute could eat her up!! :D She's gorgeous :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Pink Flowers said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I have been pondering this... its a bit of a strange one.
> 
> If I got a bloody show would I need an anti d injection because I am rhesus neg?
> 
> I wondered this last night, I had the tiniest amount of blood last night and I'm r/negative too. HmmmClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt have a show with oliver so I dont know how it works. I have been told any blood needs to be reported. I think I will just ask if it happensClick to expand...


I had a bloody show this time but the only reason I got the rhogam shot was because baby was a positive blood type. May be different in the US though :shrug:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yay for an update first post! Looks awesome tlh


----------



## oneandtwo

sue_88 said:


> oneandtwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for FINALLY being able to update the front page!! Way to go TLH!!!
> 
> Oneandtwo - your avatar is just scrummy!!! Did you get to talk to your hubby and show him your little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bellum said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Another quiet day here, staying out of the way of contractors. I did get to escape the house yesterday and met up with friends for a few drinks which was great, but unfortunately, it did kick off my back pain again. I'm finding this so frustrating as I just want to be able to get on & do stuff, but due to the back pain, I can barely walk for 10 minutes. Am going to see if I can get an appointment with a physiotherapist for some advice.
> 
> 
> oneandtwo - must be hard to be apart so much hope you get your Skype call soon
> 
> tlh97990 -Thanks for taking over the front page x:flower:
> 
> becca - I can believe not packing the birth bag I was packing mine whilst in labour! It is a good distraction but probably not one recommended by any birthing class:haha:
> 
> counting - so pleased they are finally doing something! Fantastic that you will be holding your little boy soon, very best of luck to you both x x:thumbup:
> 
> caro103 - Sorry you will miss the wedding, but you have made the right choice for you & your LO. :hugs:
> 
> floating baby - sorry your in-laws are being so annoying. Given the timing of most of our sunbeam babies, what are the odds your LO will arrive just after they leave!Click to expand...
> 
> No call yet, still waiting! the anticipation is gonna drive mw bonkers!
> 
> oh and thanks sue, i think? lol i dont know what scrummy means!! ahh
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???
> 
> I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.
> 
> Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont answer.my door if its.someone. i dont know, i dont answer my phone to unrecognized numbers either, or private calls. I dont think its rude!Click to expand...
> 
> Heehee :haha: Scrummy means delicious! Meaning she is sooooo cute could eat her up!! :D She's gorgeous :)Click to expand...


LOL ohhh! well thank you :) i cant get enough of her!


----------



## counting

*Sigh* 1pm and still no sign I'm going to be moved soon. I'm actually starting to get really depressed. I haven't seen anything outside of this room in days. All I do is lie in bed all day. I can't even get up to get myself a glass of water. I had to go through 4 days of contractions just to be waiting even longer. I just keep being told it's busy and they don't know when I will be moved. I don't know how much more of this I can take.:cry:. I know lots of ladies end up being hospitalized for much longer than me, but somehow that doesn't make it easier.


----------



## sue_88

Awwww hun, that would be really trying my patience too !! :( you are being a trooper.

Have you got anything to help you keep occupied? X


----------



## nuffmac

Tlh 9960 just an update from me. Baby Oliver was born on June 28th at 37wks 6days 8lbs 3ozs. 

Its a bit overwhelming really. Had a tough 3rd tri with placenta previa. 12 bleeds from 32 wks until section last Friday. Spent last month in hospital so felt unprepared in the end. Hated section and still sore! 

Am delighedbaby is here tho. 

Wishing u all well with ur bubs and pregnancies!


----------



## sue_88

Congratulations nuffmac - sorry you had such a rough time in 3rd tri though :(

But great news that Baby Oliver is here safely and you're ok!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats on baby Oliver. (lovely name) x


----------



## MissFox

Hey tlh- I'm due the 29th and team "most likely a girl"


----------



## caro103

kaths101 said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> tried to add the two who asked to be added to the july grp...see if it works when either sue or Gemma accept it!
> 
> yay for being able to have the front page updated :D
> 
> Counting :hugs: can't even imagine how frustrated you must be right now!!
> 
> missB, hope your back settles too, its fairly common to bruise your lower back while having a baby :(...no one tells you all the after affects eh!? fx'ed it'll settle soon!
> 
> afm, I've had 3 nose bleeds already this morning...yuck! one in the swimming pool too :blush:, had to quickly throw alex at the teacher and get out! got this at the end with alex too..booo! least they went away once he was born! xx
> 
> Eww blood in the pool :haha:
> Glad they go away, wonder why you get them? Is it something to do with blood pressure?Click to expand...

last time it was def my bp was slowly going up so made me super sentitive to them, could be that this time starting although it was only 130/80 on Monday. But this time i'm also battling hayfever so my nose is sensitive from that too :/...the joys ;). And I think I pretty much avoided dripping blood in the pool ;), but you gotta think its a baby and toddler swimming lessons in there all morning, i'm sure a lot worse will go in there than a teeny bit of blood :sick:



sue_88 said:


> It is massively surreal, some days I even forget she's there a little, then other days get quite scared at doing myself and then other days (most days to be fair) I am stupidly puppy dog excited that she's nearly here......but still doesn't seem real Haha.
> 
> I have no newborn experience AT ALL!! Absolutely zip! So I get quite nervous about that too, I am sure after a few holds etc that it will all become natural but right now I just can't imagine me being comfortable with something so little. EEEKkkkk

don't worry hun, you'll not be the first, nor the last :), I remember being left with alex at like 4am and thinking, 'omg, I've never even changed a nappy :rofl:' somehow got through it and he's still alive ;)



nuffmac said:


> Tlh 9960 just an update from me. Baby Oliver was born on June 28th at 37wks 6days 8lbs 3ozs.
> 
> Its a bit overwhelming really. Had a tough 3rd tri with placenta previa. 12 bleeds from 32 wks until section last Friday. Spent last month in hospital so felt unprepared in the end. Hated section and still sore!
> 
> Am delighedbaby is here tho.
> 
> Wishing u all well with ur bubs and pregnancies!

Congrats on baby oliver!! so sorry the end was rough though, hope from now you recover quickly xx

And counting, :hugs: again hun, you really are going through it for him! really hope they get you going properly soon! xxx


----------



## pandaspot

Can you amend my due date...it's the 19th July. 

Think I have been trying to get it amended since beginning of jan lol :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Well, little Aisling decided to join us last night after a fast and furious labor!

It all started with my water breaking though I had no clue till the Dr told me. I had felt like I needed to go to the bathroom and when I did heard a plop, looked in the toilet to see clear/white stuff, I thought it was my mucous plug so I ignored it. Till contractions came minutes later! They were averaging about 3 min apart from the get-go but I could talk through them so I jumped in the shower to see if that would help. No go. Told husband to pack the rest of the toiletries for the hospital bag.

I should also mention that I had a drs appt yesterday morning and was effacing still but not dilated at all. So I thought this was another false alarm.

Anyway, talk to hospital and Dr, they tell me to come in. I get in and they get me in a room and I start puking. So they get me in a gown and check me, I'm 6 cm! This is about 2 hours after my first contraction. 

The pain starts getting very bad and with my asthma I'm having a terrible time of breathing through the contractions. That and they needed 30 min of baby monitored and I had to lie still and couldn't at that point anymore. So I opt for the epidural, by the time I got it I had been about 8/9 cm. It was such a relief, I was so exhausted! I got about 30 min to rest before pushing. I pushed for less than 15 min and she was born at 11:55PM 7/3/13 weighing 6lbs 11oz, 18.5 in long. All in all, labor lasted a tad over 5 hours.

Here she is, with all her hair! :)
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/ResizedImage951372916629140_zpsd2184f09.jpg

She's a little sweetie, loves laying on mommy or daddy. She's such a tiny little girl!

I will read back what I've missed lately when I get a chance :)


----------



## tlh97990

sue_88 said:


> Is it really rude that I just ignored the door bell???
> 
> I really don't like answering the door as I get frightened about who it is....and I am not expecting anyone or a package.
> 
> Figure if it's important they will come back or they will ring me?!

I never answer my door if i'm not expecting someone..especially if i'm home alone. I guess I've seen too many movies where a woman is home alone and someone rings the door bell and kills her and steals her baby or something!! i'm paranoid especially during pregnancy :haha:



alicecooper said:


> tlh I've gone from the first page :( *cries* - I'm so far gone I'm a has-been lol
> 
> I was due 27th June x

I guess that's what happens when you go overdue :haha: i'll get you put back on sorry about that!!



nuffmac said:


> Tlh 9960 just an update from me. Baby Oliver was born on June 28th at 37wks 6days 8lbs 3ozs.
> 
> Its a bit overwhelming really. Had a tough 3rd tri with placenta previa. 12 bleeds from 32 wks until section last Friday. Spent last month in hospital so felt unprepared in the end. Hated section and still sore!
> 
> Am delighedbaby is here tho.
> 
> Wishing u all well with ur bubs and pregnancies!

congrats i'll get him added to the first page!! I'm glad everything is going ok now though




MissFox said:


> Hey tlh- I'm due the 29th and team "most likely a girl"

i'll put that on there as well!



pandaspot said:


> Can you amend my due date...it's the 19th July.
> 
> Think I have been trying to get it amended since beginning of jan lol :)

haha it is quite possible i'll change it for you though

afm- nothing too eventful going on here..updating the first page took longer than I thought probably because my lovely daughter kept stealing the mouse thinking it was hilarious! I've had some back pain and a little period like cramping but nothing worth doing anything about

at my appointment yesterday my doctor said I had no cervical change despite contractions and if she hasn't come on her own by my appointment Wednesday then they will schedule an induction for the following Wednesday which is 3 days before my due date. i'm half tempted to change my appointment to Monday or Tuesday so I can possibly get induced slightly sooner :haha: I just want to be comfortable again!!!


----------



## kaths101

Aww hello little aisling, were you in a rush to meet your mummy and daddy?
She is beautiful breadsticks, I bet you are so proud. 

You've given me hope that baby can appear out of nowhere!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats breadsticks shes beautiful!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Breadsticks! What a whirlwind!!


----------



## sue_88

Huge congrats Breadsticks!!! She's so cute! Well done x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congratulations breadsticks x


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats breadsticks!!! shes cute!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

nufmac - congrats on the birth of your baby boy! Lovely name :) :happydance::flower:

sue - I was in the same boat with Ellie! Suddenly responsible for a little person and no real clue what to do. MW are great at not leaving until they are sure you know the basics. You do start to get the hang of it although I still have moments of wondering if I'm doing things right. 
I'm sure we will both be fine :) 

Breadsticks - congrats on your little girl! She is lovely :) :happydance::flower:

counting - hope you get some progress soon x :hugs:


----------



## alicecooper

nuff and breadsticks congrats on your babies ladies xx

tlh - thanks for re-adding me to the first post lol. I'm so late it's ridiculous lol.

counting - chin up hun *hugs*



I feel as though I've trapped a nerve in my left bum cheek. It's like somebody is jabbing me with a needle every time I take a step. It's been like that since last night. I keep screaming "AARRRGGGHHH MY BUM CHEEK" which is making DH laugh at me - evil man. grrrr.


----------



## NennaKay

*TonyaG* I prefer Nathan James, but they are both good, strong names. I wish I hadn't bothered packing now, as I feel I have jinxed myself, and I keep pulling stuff out to wear... :dohh:

*MissFox* Love that! I bet your husband will be thankful for that in the near future! :winkwink:

*tlh* Thank you so much for taking over ownership of the thread. It will be so nice to have an updated front page again! 

I was one of those US ladies hoping for a Fourth of July baby... I'm overdue and I really wanted to use this super cute onesie (see picture below) I bought for my little guy or gal, but instead I'll be digging out the receipt to take it back. :cry:

*Floating* I feel the same way... I keep getting texts from people: The baby isn't even here yet and it's already changing your schedule... Doesn't the baby know it's time to come out?.... Baby must be really comfy in there... When are you gonna drop that kid?.... Any contractions?.... How do you feel?... You should walk/bounce/etc.... 

Don't you think I want this baby here?! And didn't I tell you I'd let you know when things got started?! Do you think I had the baby on schedule and just kept it all to myself? My gosh people... Babies don't have a schedule to keep! :wacko:

Congrats to *Breadsticks* and *Nufmac* on their new arrivals!!

AFM... Still no signs of baby arriving. I have another appointment tomorrow to make sure baby is doing okay and that he/she has plenty of room and fluid. Induction scheduled on Monday (July 8th, 41+0) at 5:00a... This baby is coming out whether it wants to or not!
 



Attached Files:







BabyClark'sOnsie.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tlh97990

I was hoping for a baby today too! I asked my daughter if she thought today was a good day for her sister and she said "nope tomorrow" maybe she'll be right!


----------



## Jsmom5

Congrats breadsticks!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

nuf, congrats on your little boy!

Breadsticks, That was definitely a quick labor! Congrats!!

NennaKay, I bought the same outfit!! I was hoping my little man that was due today would be here to wear it and since he was 3 weeks early he got to! Here is the pic I posted on FB wishing America a happy birthday!
 



Attached Files:







baby 007.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## counting

I'm still waiting. It's day #6 now. I don't even have words for how much I hate the look of the walls in here. It's 2am and I can't sleep because all I can do all day is lay in bed. Nurse told me at 9pm she was calling down to L&D about a room for me and would let me know asap when they thought I could go down. Considering it has been 5 hours I'm assuming the nurses can't be bothered enough to even let me know. I'm so miserable.


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats on all the newly arrived babies! I can't believe my little Olivia is 5 days old already - we've been getting settled in and she really is a little Angel. She's sleeping 3-4 hrs at a stretch so I can actually get some rest and she's eating really well too. We've had some latching issues so I've been pumping for her but it's really hard to keep up with her appetite! Hopefully I'll start producing more milk soon so I'm not spending my whole day attached to a pump lol. Hope everyone is doing well with their little ones and good luck to everyone still waiting!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0381.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0414.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh Counting. I can't believe this is still going on and they aren't taking better care of you!! How frustrating!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Breadsticks said:


> Well, little Aisling decided to join us last night after a fast and furious labor!
> 
> It all started with my water breaking though I had no clue till the Dr told me. I had felt like I needed to go to the bathroom and when I did heard a plop, looked in the toilet to see clear/white stuff, I thought it was my mucous plug so I ignored it. Till contractions came minutes later! They were averaging about 3 min apart from the get-go but I could talk through them so I jumped in the shower to see if that would help. No go. Told husband to pack the rest of the toiletries for the hospital bag.
> 
> I should also mention that I had a drs appt yesterday morning and was effacing still but not dilated at all. So I thought this was another false alarm.
> 
> Anyway, talk to hospital and Dr, they tell me to come in. I get in and they get me in a room and I start puking. So they get me in a gown and check me, I'm 6 cm! This is about 2 hours after my first contraction.
> 
> The pain starts getting very bad and with my asthma I'm having a terrible time of breathing through the contractions. That and they needed 30 min of baby monitored and I had to lie still and couldn't at that point anymore. So I opt for the epidural, by the time I got it I had been about 8/9 cm. It was such a relief, I was so exhausted! I got about 30 min to rest before pushing. I pushed for less than 15 min and she was born at 11:55PM 7/3/13 weighing 6lbs 11oz, 18.5 in long. All in all, labor lasted a tad over 5 hours.
> 
> Here she is, with all her hair! :)
> https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo293/mandyrene21/ResizedImage951372916629140_zpsd2184f09.jpg
> 
> She's a little sweetie, loves laying on mommy or daddy. She's such a tiny little girl!
> 
> I will read back what I've missed lately when I get a chance :)

This is SO wonderful!! Hugest Congrats! She's an absolute dear :kiss:


----------



## floatingbaby

Thank you so much for updating tlh!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the new arrivals! They are precious! 

Counting :hugs:

Abigail that sounds like us. We had a poor latch which in turn made my nipples crack and bleed :cry: I've been pumping for the last 4 days for her until last night when I finally attempted to put her back to the breast. She took right back to the breast no problem like she was an old pro :haha: it was nice to be able to go to bed last night though without having to spend an hour on the pump.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day. 

Planning another quiet morning hiding in the attic away from the builders. Hopefully, today will be the last day for most of the really noisy work! Going out later to meet NCT ladies for a few drinks and catch up so looking forward to that.

alice - sounds painful! Hope its better now 

NennaKay - Sorry you didn't get your 4th July baby, seems like another case of the July Sunbeam awkward squad! None of our babies have arrived when we wanted. Good luck for your appointment today. 

tlh97990 - Lets hope your little girl is right :) 

JJsmom - Aww, your little boy looks so cute :) 

Counting - So sorry this is taking so long for you. Will be thinking of you and hoping you get some progress soon. I can't believe your hospital has been so unhelpful, leaving you to suffer and not keeping you informed. Is there a complaints process you can follow ? 

Abagailb14 - What a gorgeous little girl :) So pleased everything is going well for you both.


----------



## caro103

massive congratulations breadsticks! can't believe how quick she came, especially for your first baby!!

xxx


----------



## alicecooper

So 8 days overdue and I'm still here lol.

I'm taking the opportunity to eat fish and chips and ice-cream  I'll be back trying to lose weight again after this bubba is born so what the hell, I might as well indulge


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am on a strict diet as soon as baby is born :haha:


----------



## sue_88

Fish and Chips and Ice Cream sounds great!!!

8 Days over, gosh you're a trooper!! We're all so ready yet we've got some stubborn sunbeams on our hands!!

I'm relaxing watching the tennis about to have some lunch, then off out into the garden to vacuum and clean inside my car before Andy Murray comes onto the court!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

what time is he on Sue? 

I remember being 8 days over with Oliver and crying because he was never coming :blush: you are doing well Alice I would have lost the plot by now!


----------



## alicecooper

I think my plot was lost a fortnight ago lol. I'm trying to be all Zen about it now lol.

9.30am Tuesday morning I'm going in to be induced. I'm focusing on that.


----------



## sue_88

He's on after Djokovic / Del Potro.......................so could be anytime later really depends how this match pans out.

Just finished my car. Boy I am a sweaty betty now. Flies also seem to love my house so really struggling to have the patio doors & windows open. BleughhhH!


----------



## kaths101

I'm looking forward to the tennis too! 
Im hating this heat, I've just been shopping in morrisons, that was hard work, all that bending in the trolley, packing bags and jack. I'm sweating now! Jack and I have just had an ice lolly, would it be bad if I had another :haha:

Alice, I feel so sorry for you. I'm suffering now and still have a week to go! Suppose there's not a lot we can do about it though!


----------



## beachgal

Alice, enjoy your fish and chips and ice cream! You deserve it :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Alice you are amazing! You have such a good attitude it's awesome! Is everyone in your house better yet?

I read a stat yesterday that said 8% of babies come on their due date while 75% come after :flow:

One of my rich neighbours said that he will pay anyone who has a baby on his birthday, July 9th, $2,000,000,000!!! So even though I really would like my peanut to start the process today and come this weekend, everyone in my family thinks I should keep my legs tightly crossed until Tuesday :haha:
I started feeling crampy and had a bit of a back ache yesterday, plus still having irregular BH's, so I know it won't be too long before I meet my sweet baby - taking a point from Alice's book now and going for the zen :thumbup:


----------



## alicecooper

floating - yes thanks the bug seems to have passed :) I'm so pleased.

and

omg @ your neighbour. Is he SERIOUS!?


----------



## tlh97990

Counting I can't believe you are still waiting after being induced! It scares me for possibly being induced

Alice were you induced with your other children or were they just overdue? Idk how you are not going crazy..I'm two weeks away and ready now! 

I think my daughter was wrong about having her sister today ive had some contractions but they're not horrible...I got in a huge fight with my sister yesterday because she has a new bf and won't go anywhere without him so she keeps blowing off plans she makes with me and my daughter..I told her I'm upset about it and she told me oh well she's. Happy...I told her I'm fed up and want nothing to do with her and not to call me when shes single...I'm sure I'm being hormonal but she lives 45 minutes away and I see her two or three times a year cuz she's too far up whatever guy she's datings butt


----------



## sue_88

Urgh tlh, I hate when that happens!!

I had some at work who I was quite close to and she was really excited about the baby and kept saying when I am on Mat Leave she'd drop in and check I was ok and we'd have dinner and stuff.

She then got a boyfriend just after I left - the weekend after my last Friday actually so immediately as I left - and she hasn't called or dropped in once, and when I call her she doesn't answer and sends a quick text saying "sorry was busy I'll call later" never does.

Means I haven't had anyone round here just to check on me to make me feel better or perhaps go to dinner with, didn't use to affect me but it's been getting to me quite a bit lately with feeling lonely and just would be nice to know I had at least 1 friend instead of none :cry:

Hopefully your sister will take on what you said and make a bit more of an effort with you all after she's mulled over her actions. Boyfriends / girlfriends even some friends come and go but family should always be there.


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> Counting I can't believe you are still waiting after being induced! It scares me for possibly being induced
> 
> Alice were you induced with your other children or were they just overdue? Idk how you are not going crazy..I'm two weeks away and ready now!
> 
> I think my daughter was wrong about having her sister today ive had some contractions but they're not horrible...I got in a huge fight with my sister yesterday because she has a new bf and won't go anywhere without him so she keeps blowing off plans she makes with me and my daughter..I told her I'm upset about it and she told me oh well she's. Happy...I told her I'm fed up and want nothing to do with her and not to call me when shes single...I'm sure I'm being hormonal but she lives 45 minutes away and I see her two or three times a year cuz she's too far up whatever guy she's datings butt

I'm sorry you've fallen out with your sister. That's rubbish that she keeps blowing you off to be with her new fella. You'd think she could make some time for her family too.

As for your question...

Baby number 1 was induced at 42 weeks, and then it took 4 days of induction before she was finally born at 42+4

Baby number 2 was induced at 42 weeks, and he was born at 42+1

Baby number 3 - my waters broke at 41+2 but then there was no progression so I had to go on the drip anyway to get things moving, and he was born at 41+3

So none of mine ever seem to be great at getting out without help!


We went to the park today. It was blumming boiling!

Jason emulated a pixie on a toadstool lol


Lydia had fun digging (yes she does have knickers and shorts on lol - it's just that her shorts are orange so you can't see them in this picture!)


Alex demonstrated his athletic abilities


and Phil and I vegetated and slowly cooked to death lol



sue - I'm sorry you're feeling lonely hun :( Don't worry your daughter will be here soon and then you'll never feel lonely again. Then give it a year and a half - you won't be able to go to the bathroom ever without somebody following you in haha.


----------



## sue_88

Awwww Alice looks like you had a nice time enjoying the heat at the park!! Great piccies! And it definitely was a gorgeous day!

Thanks also, I know I just can't wait for her to be here, I'm sat on my bed and actually just said to myself that soon she'll be right here and lying in front of me :) that's helped to cheer me up a little X


----------



## abagailb14

ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals! They are precious!
> 
> Counting :hugs:
> 
> Abigail that sounds like us. We had a poor latch which in turn made my nipples crack and bleed :cry: I've been pumping for the last 4 days for her until last night when I finally attempted to put her back to the breast. She took right back to the breast no problem like she was an old pro :haha: it was nice to be able to go to bed last night though without having to spend an hour on the pump.

I tried putting Olivia back on the breast today as well and I couldn't believe it but she took right to it! Breastfeeding is much more enjoyable without feeling like their putting razors through your nips lol :)


----------



## tlh97990

She's. Always been very self centered so I don't expect her to come around..she won't. Care until she realizes I'm not talking to her then she'll tell everyone how mean I'm being but oh well

Alice you must just have a cozy womb lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Pandaspot* and *Breadsticks* you've both been updated on the spreadsheet as well. :) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing

Congratulations *Breadsticks*!!!

Sorry I was so awol the past couple of days. the 4th was go go here.

4 of us in red on the spreadsheet now....


----------



## caro103

alice, looks like you had a lovely time! glad you clarified re. your dgt's shorts though :haha:, bless!

sue :hugs:, once millie is here it'll be 100x easier to make some new friends too, make sure you get along to some sort of organised class initially, maybe baby massage, parenting classes or something, anything which gets the same group of mummies back each week with similar aged kids (doesn't even matter if you're not all that interested in doing the actual activity!), having some mummy friends just really helps! I got to know my antenatal group with alex and still see most of them now, one girl I'm really close to and our boys get along great, the others we see fairly regularly too :), but one of my friends who didn't do antenatal grp got to know a grp of ladies via a local parenting class offered via health visitors.

Eeek baby officially can't come until tomorrow evening now, unless it decides to come overnight, my midwife is heading to Coventry tomorrow, which is several hours from us!!


----------



## alicecooper

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Pandaspot* and *Breadsticks* you've both been updated on the spreadsheet as well. :) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing
> 
> Congratulations *Breadsticks*!!!
> 
> Sorry I was so awol the past couple of days. the 4th was go go here.
> 
> 4 of us in red on the spreadsheet now....

oh my goodness! How did I miss that dove830 had an 11lb 6oz baby at THIRTY EIGHT WEEKS?! 

Wowzers! 

And I thought I was carrying a biggun! My hat goes off to that lady!


----------



## alicecooper

caro103 said:


> alice, looks like you had a lovely time! glad you clarified re. your dgt's shorts though :haha:, bless!



lol yeah you can see them better in this pic



On the digger one though it kinda looks like she's flashing her bits to the world :haha: - I assure you I don't send my kids to the park half naked haha


----------



## sue_88

Thanks caro, so far in the plan we have Bump to Baby on a Tuesday's and a meet up with my antenatal group in August. The lady with the baby who I went to visit the other day is from that so I hope when Millie is here we'll spend lots of time together.

Then we're doing Water Babies in September-November so hopefully meet new people there as well.

I will need to look into baby massage as that sounds great! And I've joined the Netmums group in Whitchurch but those organised events are usually to soft play so Millie might be a bit young for a while but we'll go along to introduce ourselves.

Sounds like I'm going to be pretty busy, just need the little pudding to show up now and help Mummy out of the lonely group!


----------



## caro103

glad you don't let her out half naked alice ;)

sue, you'll never know how you had the time to be lonely with all those things planned! remember to also take time out for you and millie too, I def made that mistake initially last time, think we went a entire month without 1 day where we didn't do something or see someone...then I broke down :dohh:, gonna be taking life a little slower this time and say no to randoms I've not seen in a long time 'just popping in' to basically get a baby cuddle then bugger off again!


----------



## sue_88

Yeah we will, there's only 2 people that live 'locally' (still 25miles away each) who will probably want to visit, other than that I don't think anybody will come round.

Looking forward to the two of us going to do a spot of shopping together, or just walking round Shrews / Chester & taking her for a hot choc at my fave cafe


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I joined Stroller Strides when I moved here and met the most awesome bunch of mums. There's always different meet ups on. You never have to go but there's almost always something to choose from. Even if it's just a playground date. Extra perk is my group uses Mealtrain.com which means all my friends will sign up to bring me yummy food after the baby is born! Exciting! LOL 

It's also nice because you don't have to best friends with everyone but they're still close enough that they're happy to loan you baby gear, clothes, stroller stuff etc. I didn't know ANY moms when I had Jessie in Scotland. I went to a few baby swim classes but all the other moms were really rude. :( I don't know if it was because I was the only American in the class, but I found it hard to bond with anybody. 

Definitely try a couple different groups though. I went to a few different ones and it was only when I found the stroller strides group that it really meshed. I've also met some moms from J's gymnastic classes that are really sweet too. It's seriously hard to hang out with people without kids after you have them... it's like a whole different world. 

off topic: Buying new phones with unlimited data plans tonight!! we've been suffering on 200mb a month!! lol can you believe it? We're both getting the samsung 4s. Hopefully I'll make the learning curve before the baby comes. I've had an HTC inspire for the past 2 years. Just waiting for hubby to finish work... honestly... when he works from home he seems to work sooo much longer!


----------



## dove830

alicecooper said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Pandaspot* and *Breadsticks* you've both been updated on the spreadsheet as well. :) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing
> 
> Congratulations *Breadsticks*!!!
> 
> Sorry I was so awol the past couple of days. the 4th was go go here.
> 
> 4 of us in red on the spreadsheet now....
> 
> oh my goodness! How did I miss that dove830 had an 11lb 6oz baby at THIRTY EIGHT WEEKS?!
> 
> Wowzers!
> 
> And I thought I was carrying a biggun! My hat goes off to that lady!Click to expand...


LOL, thank GOD it was a c-section!! I thought they were lying when they said the weight, lol


----------



## Libbysmum

:flower: Hey I thought I would jump on while I have a spare moment to fill you in on the birth of young Ethan. 
It was about 2.30pm and was in the middle of baking DH's birthday cake on Monday when I started having contractions. I waited an hour before calling DH cause I wanted to be sure they were "real" not just BH's. As they were getting stronger and closer together I called him to say could he get a ride home ASAP. 
By the time he got home it was about 4.30pm and he had called my mum to come watch Libby for us. While waiting I jumped in the shower and got dressed then Mum arrived and we grabbed my hospital bag and headed into the hospital. I was sent to the pregnancy assessment unit and lo and behold a friend of the family who is a midwife was on shift so she booked me but left the examination to another midwife to avoid any awkwardness which I was happy about. At the initial examination I was already 5cm dialated so they put me straight into the birth suite.:thumbup:
I called my student midwife and she came in about 15mins later. She stayed the entire birth and actually caught Ethan which was her first ever baby catch so she was super excited. 
So the labour itself wasn't too bad at first so I just had some gas and sat on the birth ball but once my water broke holy cow it was rapid and intense! I asked for more pain relief but the midwifes were saying I could do it without an epidural etc etc. So I got up on the bed on all fours and pushed my best but then ended up on my back after a little while with the mirror so I could see baby crowning. He kept sliding back inside which was super tiresome and finally they were saying if he doesn't get his head out they were going to use a vacuume. I didn't want the vacuume but ended up having an episiotomy to get his head out and the rest went quick and before I knew it he was crying on my belly! So YAY I got my endorphin and VBAC!!!
But sadly I had to go to surgery because of a retained placenta! GRRR! WHY ME! Then lost a heck load amount of blood from the surgery...I was not happy at all! So 2 blood transfusions later I ended up in recovery begging somebody to express some milk/Colostrum to give to Ethan.
Thankfully the midwife in recovery cooperated and took two syringes and fed him then put him on my breasts for about 20mins for a feed. I was pretty tired from surgery. Will let you know more later as DH has made nachos for lunch.


----------



## counting

I wanted to let you all know after an awesome,12 hour labor Joseph Isaiah Steven Turner was born today at 5:53 pm weighing 7 pounds 5.8 ounces. More updates later but to hold you over:

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3352_zps87a5f291.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3400_zps57407c63.jpg


----------



## tlh97990

Congrats libbysmum

Yay counting finally!

I'm at the hospital now with contractions 6minutes apart..waiting to see if ill be admitted!


----------



## Vankiwi

Wow it's all go in here! Libby's Mum sounds like it went pretty quickly, glad you got your vbac.

Counting - yay finally!! He's so cute!!

Tlh - good luck, hopefully this is it!!


----------



## tlh97990

Contractions are now 2-5 minutes apart and they're talking about sending me home since I'm dilated 1-2cm still but still thick! Do they realize I live 20 minutes away and my in laws are 4 hours away


----------



## kaths101

Woohoo just popped on and what an exiting last few posts :happydance:

Dove, I missed your announcement too but what a big baby! We're you expecting a big one? Hence c section? Or was it a total shock...

Libbysmum, so glad you got our VBAC, poor you having to have surgery but alls well that ends well. How long was your birth from start to finish? All sounded pretty quick. Congratulation on little Ethan and how sweet he shares daddy's birthday. 

Counting, :happydance: I'm so so pleased you finally have your little boy in your arms..and what a cutie! Well worth the wait I bet! He's gorgeous. Love the pictures and can't wait to hear more about it. 

Tlh, your turn next... Good luck xx

Well after all that exciting news I'm never going to sleep now, just woke up with stomach ache, it's 2:51am.... Too many chocolates last night! :dohh:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*tlh97990 *- tell them you'll go sit in the cafeteria but you're not going home!!!

*Counting* - you're beautiful baby is finally here!!! Hurray!!! Hopefully you start feeling awesome soon too.

*Libbysmum* - Glad they got your milk for him!! How long was the surgery? I do remember that it took Jessie about 5 hours before she wanted to feed after delivery anyway.

AFM: I'm staring at my belly wondering if he's dropped or if it's in my head.. I had dinner but it doesn't feel all high like normal. PLUS now I think I feel a leak. Not a lot, just super tiny, but I can't decide. OB's office is shut for the weekend and I don't fancy another $250 copay just to be told it's normal discharge so I don't know what to do. Would rather like to just wake up tomorrow morning and go have a baby. OR really have the baby while I'm asleep because honestly? I've been having tiny panic attacks when I remember how much it's going to hurt!!


----------



## beachgal

So exciting to see babies being born! Congrats ladies!!!
Would someone be able to update the first page for me? My due date was July 4th (from my 12 week scan) but babes seems too comfy to come out! I have an induction date on July 12th if he doesn't come by then!
Thanks! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Was just updating the spreadsheet... did we really not get a single 4th of July baby?? Maybe one of the less chatty gals will show up in a couple days and let us know. Seems sad that we wouldn't have gotten at least one independence day baby!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

beachgal said:


> So exciting to see babies being born! Congrats ladies!!!
> Would someone be able to update the first page for me? My due date was July 4th (from my 12 week scan) but babes seems too comfy to come out! I have an induction date on July 12th if he doesn't come by then!
> Thanks! :)

I don't have front page control and tlh seems to be in labour but I've added you to our google drive spreadsheet. :) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing


----------



## oneandtwo

yay babies!!


----------



## tlh97990

Beachgal I'll. Update the front page when I get home..I think there's a couple babies to add too


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow look at all the babies showing up!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## floatingbaby

alicecooper said:


> floating - yes thanks the bug seems to have passed :) I'm so pleased.
> 
> and
> 
> omg @ your neighbour. Is he SERIOUS!?

Haha, well, he has the money, and if baby comes on the 9th we will definitely let him know and play it up - but I can't ACTUALLY see him paying out for real.


----------



## floatingbaby

BABIES BABIES BABIES!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the update *Libby's* - I missed it on FB so glad you came on to let us non-fbers know :thumbup: That's pretty scary hemorrhaging like that :shock: but thank god we've got the abilities to suture and transfer blood and all that - happy you are all OK!

YAY for *Counting*!!! What a little love, hey. Lucky you to finally have him with you - makes it all worth it, eh?!

Go go go *tlh* - wish I was feeling like I was in labour! Well, maybe tomorrow - looking forward to updates :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats on those who have had their babies! X


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Libbysmum!!

Counting, finally your little man is here!! Congrats hun! Now hopefully you can get up soon and walk around! 

tlh, good luck!!

Alice, looks like you had a blast at the park!


----------



## sue_88

Due date :yipee: :yipee:


Thanks for sharing your story libbys, glad you got your vbac but shame about the placenta!

Yay Counting!!! He's here! Congratulations on baby Joseph.

Good luck tlh.......hope you're on your way to having your baby!


----------



## donna noble

Congrats to all the new arrivals!!! We came home today. Now i habe devekoped some severe swelling :( i read it happens alot.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
i thought i should update and let you all know that we had our little girl!
this is our birth story and photos!
congrats to everyone who has welcomed their gems!!
I was admitted into hospital on Sunday the 23rd of June for 2 days worth of steroid injections prior to our c-section on the Tuesday, it was a boring few days of injections and monitoring and watching my sugar levels. They wanted them steady before going into surgery and making sure that she wasn&#8217;t going to have bad levels when she came out.
Tuesday morning came and i was more than ready for the operation. I was a little nervous about the whole procedure but excited about getting to meet her. I was supposed to go up at 11am but they pushed it back to 1pm, as i was fasting it sucked! But we just spent the last few hours together relaxing before things got crazy!
The nurse came and got us and walked us up to theatre. Isaac was taken into the tea room to change into scrubs and i was taken into pre op for my spinal. I sat on the bed and was hooked up to a drip and another IV that had insulin in it for my sugar levels. I then had to get the spinal done and the local anaesthetic hurt more than the needle. I felt 2 sharp twinges in my right upper leg and then they spun me around and i felt like i had wet myself because it was starting to work already. We went into the theatre and it all came back to me about having grace. This time around though i was more aware and everything was much more relaxed. They got Isaac in when the first cut had been done. We were there talking for ages and then they started applying pressure and tugging and pulling... then the man told Isaac to stand up and have a look, he saw them pulling her out! It was 1.37pm.
she was out and when i first laid eyes on her, all i saw was fat rolls on her arms and a head full of hair! She was massive and she was finally out! They took her away to the paediatrician to get checked out.... they then said they were putting a tube down her throat because she had done her first poo as she was coming out and they wanted to make sure all her chest was clear. Then she did another poo as Isaac was cutting her cord! They cleaned her up and it took a very long time for them to stitch me up, they said i had bled a lot and it was taking a while for it to clot.
When we were out in recovery at 2.30pm, Isaac was smitten... holding his new daughter and he looked like he had met his true love but for the 3rd time ha! They tested her sugar levels because she was 1 hour old and they were 1.9 which was way too low! Luckily i had expressed 6 mls of colostrum the night before in case they were low (i didn&#8217;t want them giving her formula) so they raced her off to the nursery and i had to stay in recovery for another hour. I hadn&#8217;t even held her yet.
It was just before 4pm when i was wheeled back to the ward, Isaac was sitting there with marli and he said she had already been weight and measured and had her feed... i felt like i had been left out, the whole c-section felt like it had taken forever!
BUT.... i finally got to hold her, she was gorgeous and i was in love all over again just like when i had my first daughter!
So in the end Marli Rose was born on the 25-06-2013 at 1.37pm weighting 8lb 13.5oz and 50cms long. We stayed in hospital until the 29-06-2013 she spent 48 hours under blue lights for jaundice and those nights in the nursery getting monitored closely, but she is breast feeding perfectly and is sleeping great! We are happy to be home and she has a big sister who is all over her!
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/P6250482_zpsac506a4e.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/P6250497_zps00291902.jpg
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/mara07_photos/P6290623_zpsccdd0cd1.jpg


----------



## Breadsticks

Congratulations ladies! Thank you all for sharing stories/pictures. We've got a pretty cute bunch here if I do say so myself :)

We're just hanging out waiting to be discharged. I have been discharged already but since she was born 5 minutes before midnight (*almost* a 4th of July baby lol) we needed to stay another night for her 48 hour infant screening. I'm trying to let daddy rest a bit, he has done everything but feedings (though he was doing those too before yesterday afternoon, she's a bit lazy lol so I have been expressing in addition to breastfeeding so that if she doesn't feed well we have some to give her) which has made my life so much easier!


----------



## alicecooper

congratulations on all the new babies ladies! This really has been an exciting couple of pages to read through! I'm so pleased for you all :) xxx



Me : 

9 days overdue now

no niggles, no twinges, no bloody nothing.

Let's look on the up-side...I have chocolate milk in the fridge lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

mmmm chocolate milk! 

I am sat in the garden under a tree lol, its too hot. I gave oliver the umbrella from the table so he can go in his pool!


----------



## caro103

tlh97990 said:


> Beachgal I'll. Update the front page when I get home..I think there's a couple babies to add too

okay...your are super woman posting that whilst in labour :haha:, i'm sure the front page can wait until your done ;), good luck hun!!



Pink Flowers said:


> mmmm chocolate milk!
> 
> I am sat in the garden under a tree lol, its too hot. I gave oliver the umbrella from the table so he can go in his pool!

totally agree, far too hot to be 9mths pregnant....time to come out july babies!!

Alice, you're a trooper! I went 8days over with alex and was super moaning at the end!!

counting...huge congrats hun! glad he's finally here!

libby's thanks for the story, so glad you got your vbac!!

congrats on the birth of marli, she does look gorgeous and chunky so I was expecting her to weigh more than she actually does :D 

sue, happy due date hun!! come on millie :D

sorry if I missed anyone, the heat is mushing my brain! xxx


----------



## sue_88

Ladies...............should I get some "Sock Ons" ?? 

Apparently they are really good?

And people are telling me I MUST get a Sophie Le Giraffe? What on earth is that?!


----------



## Pink Flowers

sophie giraffe is a teething toy, Oliver didn't like it and my dog thought it was hers. I won't be getting one this time.

Sock ons... never used them :shrug:


----------



## tlh97990

Ok I think I got everything updated on the first page..we need to have like one baby a day :haha:

i'm home now. my contractions were 5-10 minutes apart at home so I went to the hospital, while there my contractions changed to 2-5 minutes apart. when they checked my cervix I was only dilated like half a cm more than I was on Wednesday and was still thick and posterior. they ended up discharging me saying they expected to see me back today in full blown labor. I asked when I should come back since my contractions were regular and right on top of each other and all they said was when the pain is worse..so great right!?!? im still having contractions but they've seemed to die down a little but who knows maybe something will happen this weekend..they said they wont assist in labor (induction) until i'm at 39 weeks so here's to another week!


----------



## sue_88

Pink Flowers said:


> sophie giraffe is a teething toy, Oliver didn't like it and my dog thought it was hers. I won't be getting one this time.
> 
> Sock ons... never used them :shrug:

That will do for me :thumbup: !

She has some beautiful colourful socks, last thing I want to do is cover them over with the sock ons because they look a little ugly!

And I don't like the look of Sophie Giraffe thing :-/ I am really picky haha, so we'll wait to choose teething toys a bit further down the line I think.

Although I have decided on two Lamaze Toys!! Pupsqueak and Bella Bunny - my big sister is buying them for baby :happydance:


tlh - sorry you got sent home and things seem to be calming down - was sure you'd be posting your announcement. Good to know they want you to go back in when 'the pain gets worse' :shrug: what good is that, you could fly through progression for all they know! Anyhoo - praying baby comes soon for you and doesn't keep you waiting too much longer especially with contractions!

You're doing a great job with the updates :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Th sorry you are back home :hugs:

Sue we are getting rusty the robot for monster but I might wait as they dont realy need toys the first few week lol x


----------



## kaths101

Jack loved his Sophie the giraffe, though it's expensive for what it is and looks like a dog toy he did chew on it alot and loved the squeak. He wasn't interested in any other teething toys.


----------



## sue_88

Sophie is here for only £8 ...... https://www.littleacornstomightyoaks.co.uk/shop/teething/Sophie_the_Giraffe

(stealing your website Pink!)

I did think she was expensive but thought £8 was ok.........still don't really like her :haha:


Yeah Pink I am waiting until 1-2 weeks after birth to buy the toys, Samantha isn't over in the UK until September so she'll hand over the cash then for them as a gift.


----------



## Pink Flowers

She feels weird to me. But thats just me lol. 

I gave olivers away with in a few months of having it :rofl:

Linkies are a good toy for newborns. I will find a link x

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002L3T9YM/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1373119213&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX112_SY192


----------



## kaths101

Maratobe, lovely birth story and what a chunky monkey!! I think I missed how much she weighed? I'm glad you are all ok and her big sister loves her already, how sweet. 
Your photos are gorgeous, I love babies with fat rolls!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So there's definitely a little bit of fluid leakage going on. Called the doc and he said if the membranes are ruptured it'll increase pretty soon and I should wait for that. Not to worry about the little stuff. (So at least I don't have to worry that I'm ignoring something that I shouldn't be!) Really don't want to have to be induced so I'm much happier staying put until baby decides to make his own entrance. (Of course I'd much rather it be during the day so I'm not waking my friends up in the middle of the night to deliver my toddler!)

No contractions or cramps either, just really thirsty and not at all hungry.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope it is the start of something Becca x


----------



## myra

Well it turns out that our April baby wanted to also stay a July Sunbeam. After 77 LONG days in the NICU, over 150 trips to the hospital to visit with him, two rounds of antibiotics, a blood transfusion, 50+ different nurses, a paycheck's worth of parking and hospital food, two potential discharge days that have come and gone, countless challenging conversations advocating for his care, many setbacks and heart breaks,...Connor finally came home on Tuesday!!! We are adjusting to and enjoying life as a family outside the confines of a hospital and so thrilled to finally be living under one roof. Here are a couple pics of Connor....our former 3lb 7oz little baby has packed on the pounds and is now 8 1/2 pounds!

I have some catching up to do on this thread but I see on the front page that many of you have had your little ones since I've last been here. Congrats!!! And best of luck to those of you in the final days and weeks before you finally get to meet your own babes.
 



Attached Files:







MJ4A8981.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9









MJ4A9079-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## oneandtwo

wonderful myra!! such great news,to hwar,,y'all are home together, absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

thats wonderful news myra x


----------



## sue_88

Wonderful news Myra, you must be delighted! Welcome home Connor!! :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

So I text my mum "Will I be able to tell what contractions feell like" and she phoned me thinking I was in labour. I shouldn't laugh but it made me giggle :blush:


----------



## sue_88

Lol pink!! Mothers!

Granted mine isn't real life but I had a dream last night that I made a noise or something and my mum jumped up and said "omg is it happening" lol

I was actually a bit mad at her when I woke up for being so 'enthusiastic' but then acknowledged it was a silly dream :p :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hahaha that sounds like a strange dream sue!


----------



## sue_88

I don't usually dream much so it was weird. Probably because yesterday everyone kept asking about baby it was on my mind!


----------



## Pink Flowers

yeah, I think you dream a lot about what is on your mind. 

I had a dream this morning that I was 4 months over due :wacko:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Myra! That's awesome news


----------



## Breadsticks

Welcome home, Connor! I am so happy for you, Myra :D Such happy news! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

yay myra i'm so happy he's home with you now!!!

thanks everyone i'm trying to stay on top of the front page..becca's spreadsheet was a life saver!!!

good luck becca maybe your little one will be next!!!

my contractions have pretty well stopped I have a few every now and then..i do have a headache now but my blood pressure has been fine i'm thinking if its not better tomorrow i'll give them a call but I really just want to avoid cervical checks because the one I got last night was horrific!!!! I don't understand how some people check your cervix and you barely feel it an others make you want to scream and cry more than the actual child birth!


----------



## Libbysmum

Had an emotional moment last night cause both nipples were so sore and bleeding I didn't feel I could safely latch Ethan on for a feed. It was already 7.30pm and a lot of the local stores and pharmacies had already closed for the night. We finally found some infant formula to give him at a 7-11 type of store. Holy mooly the boy can eat! He guzzled down 120ml in minutes! Yikes...I really didn't want to give him the formula but didn't want him to cry for feeding either. DH promised me he is going to do the dishes for me this morning...very sweet! We were both so stressed last night! He is back on the boobs this morning thank GOD.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

6 sunbeams in the red now... 

I _think_ baby has dropped? I can't be sure.... belly looks a bit more 'out' and less all the way up to my boobs. I don't know. I should probably go for a walk or something but really I'd rather take a nap. 

Car seat is finally in the car. Kitchen is actually clean for once. Baby is VERY active today... what's that about? Why can't I have any real signs. Something concrete like contractions or gushing amniotic fluid. LOL.


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats on little Connor's homecoming Myra! You guys must be so happy to have him home with you! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> yay myra i'm so happy he's home with you now!!!
> 
> thanks everyone i'm trying to stay on top of the front page..becca's spreadsheet was a life saver!!!
> 
> good luck becca maybe your little one will be next!!!
> 
> my contractions have pretty well stopped I have a few every now and then..i do have a headache now but my blood pressure has been fine i'm thinking if its not better tomorrow i'll give them a call but I really just want to avoid cervical checks because the one I got last night was horrific!!!! I don't understand how some people check your cervix and you barely feel it an others make you want to scream and cry more than the actual child birth!


LOL yes.. I scrolled through over 100 pages trying to catch all our early sunbeams!! but I'm ocd like that so it was okay. :)

Can't believe your contractions stopped and you had to go home. I'd be freaking emotional!!!! Once I get to the hospital they're going to have to pry me out of there!!


----------



## kaths101

Myra, im so pleased you are home, I did stalk you a week or two back as you hadn't been around and found a thread about the hospital keep changing their minds about Connor coming home etc. must have been awful but I'm so glad you are home now, and what a clever boy for putting on so much weight.
I love your photos, very cute! 

Libbysmum, glad you got through the night and he got back on the boob today! Phew. You forget these newborn traumas! 

Becca, i love how you've got my boys name on the spreadsheet :winkwink:


----------



## NennaKay

*Becca*, thanks for keeping the spreadsheet updated... I wish I could tell you my name didn't need to be red anymore, but there has been no change. Still just BH contractions. Still at 2cm and scheduled for an induction at 5 am on Monday, July 8th. I'm so excited to meet my little guy or gal and find out what color our little :yellow: bundle is going to turn... I have packed everything, but I refuse to install the car seat until the last minute... I hope I 'm tempting fate... Just one more full day to go into labor on my own!

Congratulations *Myra*, on bringing home Connor.... I'm so glad that your long hospital journey has finally one to an end!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

NennaKay said:


> *Becca*, thanks for keeping the spreadsheet updated... I wish I could tell you my name didn't need to be red anymore, but there has been no change. Still just BH contractions. Still at 2cm and scheduled for an induction at 5 am on Monday, July 8th. I'm so excited to meet my little guy or gal and find out what color our little :yellow: bundle is going to turn... I have packed everything, but I refuse to install the car seat until the last minute... I hope I 'm tempting fate... Just one more full day to go into labor on my own!

I think that's why I kept refusing to finish packing my hospital bag! Hoped that not being ready would encourage the little guy along. No such luck! 

So your induction is Monday and Alice's is Tuesday? There should be a few more babies soon come hell or highwater!


----------



## maratobe

kaths101 said:


> Maratobe, lovely birth story and what a chunky monkey!! I think I missed how much she weighed? I'm glad you are all ok and her big sister loves her already, how sweet.
> Your photos are gorgeous, I love babies with fat rolls!

thank you! she was 8lb 13.05oz or just over 4kgs! but she has changed so much since her birth! she lost 300grams before leaving hospital but has put on just over 100grams since being home!


----------



## alicecooper

Myra I'm so pleased your little connor is home now x

tlh - how frustrating hun. gah!



BeccaMichelle said:


> So your induction is Monday and Alice's is Tuesday? There should be a few more babies soon come hell or highwater!

yep mine's Tuesday. They're bloody making me wait for this kid aren't they?! lol


Do I have any updates? Umm no. Is it your sciatic nerve that runs from your bum-cheeks down your legs? I swear there's something wrong with mine!

Well it's after midnight so I guess I'm 10 days overdue now. Jason was born at 10 days overdue. Looks like this one is more stubborn than him.


----------



## JJsmom

good luck Nenna and Alice with your upcoming inductions!

Myra, It is so wonderful to hear Conner is finally home with you! I will admit seeing your pics and hearing you are home made me tear up! It is so great to hear he can finally relax at home and he looks so absolutely happy to be home!

Libbysmum, sorry to hear how sore your nipples are! You really should try a nipple shield for a day maybe to help them heal! I finally got Coltyn to latch on to my nipple without the shield! I was so excited! I will admit they get sore but thankfully haven't cracked. My issue is when he decides not to open his mouth wide enough and gets mad so he clamps down on it! OUCH! I did use the nipple shield again today on the left breast as he seems to have more of an issue still latching on to that one and I want to make sure he eats off both and not just my left one constantly. LOL! I'd end up with one flat breast and one huge one! HAHA! One thing I've noticed is that he wants to eat all the time at times. Not sure if he is gassy and that's what it is, or if he just wants to suck on something. They said not to give him a binki until 3-4 weeks after breastfeeding, but I'm scared to start him on one when we really aren't that great with the entire latching on either. It doesn't take long for him to latch onto the right breast though which I was so happy with!


----------



## donna noble

Evan has latching issues too and the bf nazis at the hospital made me feel awful.about it. I had ti tell one to back off and get outta my face! I finally started pumping alot though and he loves it so im glad he doesnt have just formula. And daddy loves feeding him so to me this is fine except the pump kinda hurts :(


----------



## Sparkles237

I had my little boy Harry on Thursday 4th July!! Never been so happy in my life


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sparkles237 said:


> I had my little boy Harry on Thursday 4th July!! Never been so happy in my life

Wahhey! We did get a fourth of July baby! Congratulations Sparkles!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We have some latching issues as well because my breasts are so large. I'm pumping mostly for her now though and feeding with a bottle. My nipples can handle like 5-6 feedings and then it make me cringe. I have a fast let down on top of that so she is constantly readjustment he mouth after we have a comfortable latch. It can be very frustrating


----------



## JJsmom

Proud, I noticed I have a fast let down on my right one as well, but that's the one he can latch on to well. I just have to make sure I don't squeeze it at all when he's eating or it sounds like he is going to choke he swallows so quickly.


----------



## beachgal

My baby boy arrived fast and furious tonight . 
Started contractions at 3:15, got ready for the hospital at 5, left just after 6, checked into assessment room at 7 - 3cm dilated, started passing blood clots in the toilet 45 mins later and contractions every 3-4 mins, then wheeled into a room at 845, IV barely hooked up and at 9:07 said I feel like I have to push, and he was born at 9:17.
No time for drugs, no tears/stitches needed and I feel bizarrely good. I think I'm still in shock though lol.
My little man is sleeping on my chest right now... He's like a slice of heaven. 
He weighed 7lbs, 14oz, and all is well.
Ill update more later... After I stop staring at him in awe


----------



## floatingbaby

Congratulations beachgal - that sounds like such a wonderful delivery!!!

Myra - so happy to hear Connor is home <3 I hope your adjustment is blessed :flow:

It's nice to hear everyone talking about breastfeeding - I'm so looking forward to it and hoping it goes smoothly.

I had a brutally emotional morning and just shut off from my family a bit :sad1: some shit is going on and it's hard to see those you love in horrible situations :( But DH and I spent some time on the boat and got some maternity shots taken (at 39w+6d...what was I thinking??!!) then went to the beach for the evening with family - so it's turned out OK and I've chilled out :thumbup:
I've been having stronger contractions~but nothing I need to stop what I'm doing for. in the last hour I've had around 7 though! Here's hoping! Good night mamas xo


----------



## dove830

kaths101 said:


> Woohoo just popped on and what an exiting last few posts :happydance:
> 
> Dove, I missed your announcement too but what a big baby! We're you expecting a big one? Hence c section? Or was it a total shock...
> 
> Libbysmum, so glad you got our VBAC, poor you having to have surgery but alls well that ends well. How long was your birth from start to finish? All sounded pretty quick. Congratulation on little Ethan and how sweet he shares daddy's birthday.
> 
> Counting, :happydance: I'm so so pleased you finally have your little boy in your arms..and what a cutie! Well worth the wait I bet! He's gorgeous. Love the pictures and can't wait to hear more about it.
> 
> Tlh, your turn next... Good luck xx
> 
> Well after all that exciting news I'm never going to sleep now, just woke up with stomach ache, it's 2:51am.... Too many chocolates last night! :dohh:

We knew he was going to be big....however not THAT big, lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congratulations to the ladies who have given birth. 

I turned over in the night and was in so much pain I thought my stomach had ripped open or something. I guess baby was laying on the side so was on a nerve when I went to move. 

Nothing much in the way of symptoms here. Bit of back ache, had a bit of a bad tummy this morning and very few bhs. No plug loss or anything lol


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats to all the new mommies!! :) 

Myra- congrats Hun for being able to take Connor home finally! Bet it's such an awesome feeling to finally have everyone home.

As for the Sofie giraffe, I got one for Emma. I heard a lot of good things about it. Hopefully its as good as people said it is.
I can't believe Emma is 2 weeks old already! My how time flies. She's such a sweet pea and I love her so much <3


----------



## sue_88

So lovely to come in this morning & read about all these babies!!!

Huge congratulations to all, very exciting.


Nothing much to report here, we are now officially in the red zone!!! :cry:


----------



## kaths101

Congrats sparkles and beachgal, 2 more little boys. I'm so glad everything was well for you both. 
Come on Millie we need a girl now! :winkwink:

Floating, are you going to share your pics? I bet they are lovely. Sorry you're having family problems, just what you need right now! 

I'm off to look at the front page and spreadsheet soon but have we had a baby every day in july now? 

As for me, what a terrible night. I had such bad heartburn.. I had about 10 tums, didn't even touch it! I can't lay on my left as for some reason my left hip is hurting so bad, heartburn is at it's worst the minute I turn on my right, I can only stay on my back for a little while and obviously can't sleep on my front. I nearly got up and came downstairs but I must have dozed off. 
I feel very wet 'down there' this morning :wacko: it's worrying me a bit. 
Jacks gone to his granddads so I have a nice peaceful day in, going to just chill and watch the tennis later :thumbup:

How are the babies that have been born coping with the heat? I hope they are not uncomfortable! :hugs:


----------



## pitty

Congrats ladies that have had their little cuties... I don't post often but I read posts daily, I'm booked for my c section on the 19th July.... Just a question... Why did I get taken out of your Facebook page? I have requested to join again as I thought it was odd that I stopped getting notifations...


----------



## counting

Got sprung from the hospital early, so I've been home since yesterday! Have to go back for blood work today though. Joey is doing well, very alert and snugly. Has a huge problem with the heat and everything yesterday though, poor guy did NOT sleep last night at all. From 9pm on he just wanted to nurse, and it was too hot for him to be swaddled and snuggled the way he wanted, so the only comfort I could offer was feeding. My poor nipples are paying for it today, they are bruised but nothing terrible yet. Right now he has been sleeping soundly in a wrap for an hour, so I'm going to try to get some z's sitting up and sleeping(with hubby making sure all is well of course). Loves the wrap, though I have to be shirtless, him with just a diaper and sitting in front of a fan. :haha:

Still can't believe that this beautiful little boy is mine, and finally here. :cloud9:

Some pictures from my phone so excuse quality:
 



Attached Files:







994217_10152969874950694_1009992243_n.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 10









1044875_10152969871815694_2006846818_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JJsmom

Congats Maratobe, sparkles, and beachgal on your bundles arriving!!! 

Counting, so cute!! 

Loving all the pictures and birth stories!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Counting how precious is he! Glad you have made it home.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Pitty I readded you it was weird x


----------



## floatingbaby

:happydance: 

(and I'm sick as a dog :nope: ) It feels pretty awesome to have reached 40weeks! Baby, you are perfectly cooked and we are ready for your decent... annnnnnnnnnytime now :haha: Although I wouldn't mind getting rid of this stupid cold first - really sore throat and a head full of snot :sick: Not fun. I'm planning on doing a whole lot of nothing today. Maybe write my birth plan - DH is on my case :shrug: get some laundry done. Read a book. 

I could upload a few pix probably, once I get them :coffee: 

Thanks for the pix *counting*! That is so wonderful to have your baby home!!
*Sue* - I feel like I am going to be in the red with you very soon xox


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Sue* - you'd be proud. Pressure washed the front porch. Trimmed some bushes. Pulled some weeds. Folded some laundry. Still no baby!

*Floating *- hope it all passes before labour, that would be yucky!

*Kaths* - yup everyday since the 30th! I'm feeling awfully left out! [of course that means SOMEONE has to have a baby today to keep up the trend!]

Kinda feel like I should stop getting my hopes up and just accept that little dude is going to be as late as possible.


----------



## alicecooper

counting - your LO is adorable!

floating - happy due date. I hope you feel better soon.


I'm melting. melting. MELTING! 10 days overdue in this ruddy heat is NOT what I need *cries*


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alicecooper said:


> counting - your LO is adorable!
> 
> floating - happy due date. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> I'm melting. melting. MELTING! 10 days overdue in this ruddy heat is NOT what I need *cries*

You brits are really making me appreciate my high electric bill. lol <3 my air conditioning.


----------



## tlh97990

We're 7 days into the month and have 18 babies!!!

I feel very emotional right now because I really thought it was the real deal Friday night. Now its sunday and nothing has happened!!! I went grocery shopping this morning trying to get things in gear ( I haven't been grocery shopping in months because its so painful) it got contractions going and as soon as I got home they stopped..i started cleaning the house and that helped for all of 5 minutes then they stopped. I don't think I've even dropped yet so i'm just going to stop trying and maybe she'll come when she feels like it. i'm kinda hoping for the 11th I think 7/11/13 would be a nice birthday :haha:


----------



## Vankiwi

Tlh my sisters birthday is the 11th, so I'm actually hoping for a different day! My Grandad's was the 10th but I'm going to the New Kids on the Block concert that night so baby has instructions not to budge until at least Friday!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> We're 7 days into the month and have 18 babies!!!
> 
> I feel very emotional right now because I really thought it was the real deal Friday night. Now its sunday and nothing has happened!!! I went grocery shopping this morning trying to get things in gear ( I haven't been grocery shopping in months because its so painful) it got contractions going and as soon as I got home they stopped..i started cleaning the house and that helped for all of 5 minutes then they stopped. I don't think I've even dropped yet so i'm just going to stop trying and maybe she'll come when she feels like it. i'm kinda hoping for the 11th I think 7/11/13 would be a nice birthday :haha:

You can't place any stock in babies dropping :( Yesterday this babe was super low and today he's bobbing around right back up under my boobs!

Was about to put J down for a nap so hubs could chill while I go out shopping but she's just started playing nicely with her actual toys! Why is that always the case?


----------



## tlh97990

That's brave to plan to go to a concert this far along lil.. backstreet boys are coming here in a few weeks and I really want to go but I'm afraid to get tickets and then go overdue lol


----------



## sue_88

BeccaMichelle said:


> *Sue* - you'd be proud. Pressure washed the front porch. Trimmed some bushes. Pulled some weeds. Folded some laundry. Still no baby!
> 
> *Floating *- hope it all passes before labour, that would be yucky!
> 
> *Kaths* - yup everyday since the 30th! I'm feeling awfully left out! [of course that means SOMEONE has to have a baby today to keep up the trend!]
> 
> Kinda feel like I should stop getting my hopes up and just accept that little dude is going to be as late as possible.

Awesome on the jobs :thumbup: I just did washing today and enjoyed the tennis after getting up out of bed at 10:30am!! Hehe :p

Still no baby here either :dohh:


----------



## oneandtwo

is it awful that i wish i woulda,made it to 40wks?? this is the first time i MISS being pregnant. she woulda been a cow had i gone another week but damn i have felt very jipped outta the last week of my last pregnancy LOL. i think maybe it was the feeling of being rushed by my sisters to deliver. 

im loving seeing everyone reaching their dates, sorry ladies!!


----------



## Vankiwi

tlh97990 said:


> That's brave to plan to go to a concert this far along lil.. backstreet boys are coming here in a few weeks and I really want to go but I'm afraid to get tickets and then go overdue lol

I bought tickets back in February, knowing it was risky, but I would've kicked myself if I'd been feeling fine and didn't have a ticket! They were here 2 years ago but I didn't get to see them as I had to go to a wedding out of town, I didn't want to miss out again!


----------



## alicecooper

tlh97990 said:


> i'm kinda hoping for the 11th I think 7/11/13 would be a nice birthday :haha:




Vankiwi said:


> Tlh my sisters birthday is the 11th, so I'm actually hoping for a different day! My Grandad's was the 10th but I'm going to the New Kids on the Block concert that night so baby has instructions not to budge until at least Friday!

My mam's birthday is 11th so I'm hoping for a different day.

I go in for induction on 9th, so 9th or 10th will be fine by me. I think my mother is secretly hoping the baby shares her birthday though.


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo said:


> is it awful that i wish i woulda,made it to 40wks?? this is the first time i MISS being pregnant. she woulda been a cow had i gone another week but damn i have felt very jipped outta the last week of my last pregnancy LOL. i think maybe it was the feeling of being rushed by my sisters to deliver.
> 
> im loving seeing everyone reaching their dates, sorry ladies!!

No it's not awful that you wish you could have made it to 40 weeks. But being overdue is no fun either x


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have been told I can't have baby 17th, 24th and 25th lol 

went to my mums and managed to get back with out ending up in hospital like last time :rofl:


----------



## sue_88

That's good pink!!!

I don't mind if your LO arrives on the 25th as that's my birthday :happydance:


----------



## sue_88

I'm cutting a wisdom tooth and it's quite painful :-(


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo, I have missed being pregnant since he was born so I understand what you mean. I had to deliver 3 weeks early which made me feel like you do now. 

Sue, hope you feel better soon!

So ladies, how many will have their baby on my birthday?? It's on the 9th!! 2 more days!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

mine were cutting while I was pregnant with Oliver, nothing and then it has started again now! 4 years later. 

Hope the pain passes soon xx


----------



## floatingbaby

oneandtwo said:


> is it awful that i wish i woulda,made it to 40wks?? this is the first time i MISS being pregnant. she woulda been a cow had i gone another week but damn i have felt very jipped outta the last week of my last pregnancy LOL. i think maybe it was the feeling of being rushed by my sisters to deliver.
> 
> im loving seeing everyone reaching their dates, sorry ladies!!

I had said that it would have been nice to have baby a week early or so, but I feel really happy about reaching my due date too. Only thing that's come with it is people calling, texting and emailing asking about baby :haha: water off my back (so far, at least).

It's nearly 2pm and I'm still in my pj's and housecoat :dohh:

*Sue* - I was in so much pain when my wisdom teeth were coming in... I feel for you :hugs:

I would like to have my baby on your bday *JJ's*!! MIL thinks baby will show up tomorrow on the new moon. And my 7yo nephew has also predicted the 8th. But most people want baby to wait until the 9th so we can press my neighbour for the 2 million! My grandma's bday is also on the 9th and I think she would like the baby to share with her - I wouldn't mind either :winkwink: I also think I need just another day to get rid of this sinus pressure and sore throat *fingers crossed*


----------



## kaths101

My sisters fortune cookie said the 8th for me, I'm hoping so :haha:
I dont want the 23rd! Which is 41+3 which is doable, it's an anniversary I don't want to mark! :wacko: any day apart for that one please baby!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!

Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.

Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring. 

Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:

Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(


----------



## tlh97990

Hey ladies ive had a killer headache since yesterday and my vision has been slightly blurry today..my blood pressure is normal though do you think I should call the Dr tomorrow or tonight


----------



## kaths101

BeccaMichelle said:


> Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!
> 
> Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.
> 
> Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring.
> 
> Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:
> 
> Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(

:hugs: what's going on with Facebook today! Arghh. I've seen a few rows going on! 
Your poor hubs :nope: I don't think men realise just how physically exhausting a LO is, it's HARD work anyway let alone being full term pregnant aswell! Let her watch a movie, don't feel guilty. Jack has watched far too much tv and played games on my iPad the last few weeks but needs must! It keeps him occupied. Your not a rubbish mum at all.
If you're hungry then eat... And that's an order! 
Deep breaths! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> Hey ladies ive had a killer headache since yesterday and my vision has been slightly blurry today..my blood pressure is normal though do you think I should call the Dr tomorrow or tonight

A phone call won't hurt tonight, even if its just to check! Better to be safe than sorry :hugs:
Hope you're ok x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Yeah- call tonight if the headache doesn't lessen up with some tylenol, and feel free to pop into a drug store to check your BP there. They probably won't be concerned unless you see some excessive swelling as well though.


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!
> 
> Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.
> 
> Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring.
> 
> Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:
> 
> 
> Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(

Your hubby sounds like mine..he gets mad cuz he has to get our daughter up in the morning and after nap cuz I cant carry her downstairs..then he says "she took her diaper off in bed and I'm not changing the sheets so she can sleep in it" its driving me crazy its like I'm expected to do everything and id like one day to rest before this baby comes...at least ill have peace and quiet at the hospital


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!
> 
> Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.
> 
> Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring.
> 
> Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:
> 
> 
> Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(
> 
> Your hubby sounds like mine..he gets mad cuz he has to get our daughter up in the morning and after nap cuz I cant carry her downstairs..then he says "she took her diaper off in bed and I'm not changing the sheets so she can sleep in it" its driving me crazy its like I'm expected to do everything and id like one day to rest before this baby comes...at least ill have peace and quiet at the hospitalClick to expand...

This is why I'm worried about having a boy... they seem to have this "unreasonable gene." Sometimes they're wonderful and perfect and then you turn around and you're like... 'who are you and where is my husband? how did those words just come out of your mouth. do you honestly hear what you've said?'


----------



## Miss Bellum

counting said:


> I wanted to let you all know after an awesome,12 hour labor Joseph Isaiah Steven Turner was born today at 5:53 pm weighing 7 pounds 5.8 ounces. More updates later but to hold you over:

Congratulations, counting! Worth the wait. What a gorgeous little boy, lovely pics x :thumbup::flower::happydance:

Maratobe

Congratulations on your little girl, what a cutie :happydance::thumbup::flower:


Myra

How fantastic that you are finally able to bring little Connor home! Hope you are now able to enjoy life as a family :happydance:



Sparkles237 said:


> I had my little boy Harry on Thursday 4th July!! Never been so happy in my life

Congratulations on your boy :happydance::thumbup::flower:



beachgal said:


> My baby boy arrived fast and furious tonight .
> Started contractions at 3:15, got ready for the hospital at 5, left just after 6, checked into assessment room at 7 - 3cm dilated, started passing blood clots in the toilet 45 mins later and contractions every 3-4 mins, then wheeled into a room at 845, IV barely hooked up and at 9:07 said I feel like I have to push, and he was born at 9:17.
> No time for drugs, no tears/stitches needed and I feel bizarrely good. I think I'm still in shock though lol.
> My little man is sleeping on my chest right now... He's like a slice of heaven.
> He weighed 7lbs, 14oz, and all is well.
> Ill update more later... After I stop staring at him in awe

Congratulations on your boy! :thumbup::happydance: Fantastic birth story too, glad it went so well for you. 



oneandtwo said:


> is it awful that i wish i woulda,made it to 40wks?? this is the first time i MISS being pregnant. she woulda been a cow had i gone another week but damn i have felt very jipped outta the last week of my last pregnancy LOL. i think maybe it was the feeling of being rushed by my sisters to deliver.
> 
> im loving seeing everyone reaching their dates, sorry ladies!!

I know what you mean! I love Ellie to bits but I wish that I had the extra time to get things a bit more sorted. I do sort of miss my bump too. 



sue_88 said:


> I'm cutting a wisdom tooth and it's quite painful :-(

 Ouch, hope you are able to get that sorted soon :hugs:



BeccaMichelle said:


> Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!
> 
> Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.
> 
> Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring.
> 
> Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:
> 
> Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(

That sucks :( Hope things get better for you soon. Don't worry about your LO watching a film once in while is unlikely to cause a problem :hugs:



tlh97990 said:


> Hey ladies ive had a killer headache since yesterday and my vision has been slightly blurry today..my blood pressure is normal though do you think I should call the Dr tomorrow or tonight

I would give your Dr a call tonight - hope it's nothing and gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

BeccaMichelle said:


> Feeling depressed. Stupid induction debate going on on my FB page. Like I ever said I _wanted_ to be induced? I'm allowed to feel done without begging for medical intervention!
> 
> Hubs has a headache. Seriously??? A headache?? I'm supposed to entertain the 3 year old so he can have some peace and quiet and maybe play his video games because he has a headache?!? Has he tried being 40 weeks pregnant!? Give me a break! Not cool dude. Not cool.
> 
> Can't call my mom and moan because her and dad can't seem to live without the speakerphone these days and dad just keeps repeating that I'll be having a baby at the end of the week. Thanks dad. That's inspiring.
> 
> Feeling like a rubbish mum because my kiddo is watching a movie even though I know she wants to play, but I'm too exhausted to get down and play with her. :cry:
> 
> Just feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment I guess with no one who will just accept that I can feel like crap without the need for drugs. I'm STARVING as well but I think it's the steroids :( So I don't know if I should actually be eating or not. Plus. I have no idea what I'm going to make for dinner anyway. :(

Oh Becca! :hugs: Hope things get a bit better for you!! It's ok if your DD is watching a movie instead of playing. You are 40 weeks and deserve to rest, even if your DH needs a rest too!


----------



## JJsmom

bit of a rant...so hot dogs and mac n cheese yet again for dinner. so sick of hot dogs and mac n cheese!! I have yet to get my money for leave and we have hardly anything in this house! I should finally get my check this week so I can get food in here for the rest of when I'm off but just frustrated with eating cheap right now. I was told I'd have my check right away on my leave, then was told I would have it by this past Friday. I didn't so I called aflac and the lady said it was being mailed Friday and the guy couldn't tell me I would have had it by Friday. Now I have an outstanding rent check that I pray the lady doesnt cash until after my check gets here! I hate money...Sorry, rant over!


----------



## junemomma09

I miss being pregnant too!! I absolutely love having Emma here and I just cuddle her all the time. But I do miss feeling her wiggling and kicking inside me. When we found out we were pregnant with her, my husband said he didnt want anymore kids, but after she was born we talked and now we are leaving it open as a possibility. Which makes me happy as after she was born I changed my mind about not wanting anymore children. I can't really explain it but I cried in the hospital room while holding her telling my husband I couldn't imagine never experiencing that again. That I couldn't imagine at the age of 29 almost 30, I'm done having children. I just didn't want to be done yet.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

JJsmom said:


> bit of a rant...so hot dogs and mac n cheese yet again for dinner. so sick of hot dogs and mac n cheese!! I have yet to get my money for leave and we have hardly anything in this house! I should finally get my check this week so I can get food in here for the rest of when I'm off but just frustrated with eating cheap right now. I was told I'd have my check right away on my leave, then was told I would have it by this past Friday. I didn't so I called aflac and the lady said it was being mailed Friday and the guy couldn't tell me I would have had it by Friday. Now I have an outstanding rent check that I pray the lady doesnt cash until after my check gets here! I hate money...Sorry, rant over!

My issue is less money and more energy... hence another night of ramen soup for dinner! I hope your check arrives soon!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am finding it hard to keep up with the posts. Seems like about 5 pages or more to read over! Libby is wanting to feed Ethan her Cruskit...I told her if she wakes him I wont have time to play with her. She just gave me a smirk and turned on the bouncer chair music...she sometimes drives me crazy! I am trying to bribe her to make good choices with the reward of a milkshake later tonight...feeling like my tolerance is less because I am so drained!
Ethan has been doing a lot of cluster feeding and it is exhausting.


----------



## alannadee

Well it's my due date today, and nothing!! As to be expected. The only thing is I've been feeling sick all night and no better this morning, haven't even made it out of bed yet I feel so crummy. Hope it clears up soon, I hate feeling sick and I can't imagine going into labour feeling this ill! 
Plus I am not liking this hot weather, it's too hot!!! Bloody heat wave! Lol
Sorry about the rant girls! Hope everyone with new babies are doing well.


----------



## kaths101

Junemomma, I felt the same after jack, we were going to stick with one but after having him I felt vey tearful that that was it and i desperately wanted to do it again and have another. I have tried to enjoy this pregnancy take pictures and videos as I think it will be my last! Though the feeling for another did lessen a little as time went on, I think hormones play havoc in the early days and you just want to be pregnant again straight away! 
I'm glad your husband has left it open though, that's really nice :thumbup:
there must be nothing worse than a OH saying no more and a woman yearning for more! It's like telling a man ..no more sex EVER!! :haha:

Libbysmum, I'm dreading this with jack, he's at a testing age anyway and I just know he's going to go out of his way to annoy me doing things to the baby he shouldn't. It's still early days, hopefully she will settle. Is she likely to help you with things to get her attention and away from Ethan, Though I guess that is constantly exhausting too, I can't give advice! I will be coming to you in a few weeks time!!

P.s I had some advice from a random mum of 2 under 2 when we got chatting at work. She said get in the car and drive,! (Not sure if you drive?) she said they may both go to sleep and you can find a quiet spot and rest your eyes too or just sit there and chill and read a magazine or something .. And routine. They were her words of wisdom and survival! 
Deep breaths and hugs coming your way :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

alannadee said:


> Well it's my due date today, and nothing!! As to be expected. The only thing is I've been feeling sick all night and no better this morning, haven't even made it out of bed yet I feel so crummy. Hope it clears up soon, I hate feeling sick and I can't imagine going into labour feeling this ill!
> Plus I am not liking this hot weather, it's too hot!!! Bloody heat wave! Lol
> Sorry about the rant girls! Hope everyone with new babies are doing well.

Happy due date!! It seems a lot of us girls have felt sick etc the last few days, It must be the heat! Urgh 
Who'd have a baby in July huh :winkwink:
Hope something happens for you soon x


----------



## counting

Me and Joey are back in the hospital as Joey has jaundice. I think the lights are already starting to improve his color though, so hoping it will be a brief stay. So hard to see my baby sick,especially since he can't really sleep alone/without being cuddled so he cries a lot when they put him in the incubator and they have to sneak him in. :cry:

My little guy working on his tan:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-07 16.23.48.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope you are all well. 

Feeling pretty tired today, Ellie is going through a growth spurt and seems to be constantly awake and feeding. My back is also still painful from the stretched ligaments so not much happening around here at the moment. Builders have also asked for a further 2 week extension grr I am utterly sick of them at the moment. 

jjsmom - Sucks you don't have your cheque yet, hope it turns up soon so you can have a proper meal. 

junemomma 09 - I know what you mean! We are leaving the decision open for the time being on whether to have another or not. 

libbysmum - I hear you on the cluster feeding - Ellie seems to be going through a growth spurt and is hardly sleeping and eating loads. It is completely draining and I don't have to worry about another child at the same time. Libby is being a property little minx isn't she? Do you think she might be jealous? Hope things get better for you soon x 

alannadee - Happy due date! hope you feel better soon and your LO arrives soon x 

counting - sorry to hear you are back in the hospital - fingers crossed it is a short stay


----------



## kaths101

Sorry joey is back in hospital counting, he'll be fine soon enough :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

sorry Joey is back in hospital counting x


----------



## Breadsticks

:hugs: counting and Joey! I hope you get out quickly :)

:hugs: Becca, that is all very frustrating! I hope you are able to relax soon :)

Happy due date, Alanna!

Libbys, same here, I can barely keep up with posts lol. And ditto to the cluster feeding. We are currently going on about 2.5 hours of feeding. Silly babies!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## sue_88

Hope little Joey is back home from hospital soon Counting.

Sorry for added two weeks building work Miss!! That's no fun.

Happy Due Date Alanna :happydance:

Sorry Libby is testing your patience a little Libbys. She sounds like she's trying for your attention but going about it the wrong way :dohh: Hopefully she'll be calm soon. Hope little Ethan is doing well.

Hope your cheque is sorted soon JJs. That must be tough.

June nice that you've not ruled out another baby. I only ever wanted one, but I am sure my hormones will go nuts after she is here!

tlh hope your headache has passed now and your doctor wasn't concerned?

Hope you're feeling better Becca.



Nothing much to report from me! Having a chill out day - wouldn't mind if baby wants to make her exit today or tonight.....but I don't think she will. Just got some washing on, few more baby bits then once it is hung out I am going to go for a brisk walk round the block once or twice!! Get this baby moving!!


----------



## NennaKay

Checked in at the hospital at 4:45 am for my induction... They to me in my room almost immediately.... When I woke up I was feeling a little cramps and I told the OH: "I probably would have gone naturally today." When the nurse checked me she said I was contracting on my own and that I am 4 cm dilated and 80% effaced.:saywhat: 

I'll try to keep updated as I progress.... Contractions are 4-10 minutes apart right now, so we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## alicecooper

well that's definitely promising nenna! good luck!


T + 11 
I'm still here
Sciatic nerve killing me.
Can't wait for tomorrow! Induction 9.30am


----------



## sue_88

Good luck Nenna - does sound promising :thumbup: I think little baby will be here soon!!

Yay for tomorrow Alice ............... bet you are sooooo ready. I know I am ready and I am only 2 days over!!


I've decided I will accept a 10 day induction. I'm getting too upset / down at the waiting and baby is not getting any smaller. I do not want to be induced by any means as I do not hear very positive stories about forcing the body into labour but it would all be over in a matter of hours and she'd be here.......so that puts me at next Tuesday.

So up to you now Baby Girl!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Good luck Nenna! 

Can't believe you are being induced tomorrow Alice! 

Sue I was induced at 12 days over with Oliver, the midwife told me 2 or 3 more days and my body would have done it itself, I felt gutted after she said that, I would have rather he kept her mouth shut. 

Here they don't book you for an induction until you are 14 days over because they argue they have a lower induction rate because by 14 days over the body normally would have done it.


----------



## kaths101

Yes I was booked for induction at 14 days over with jack but I had him at +10 naturally. I'm quite open to induction between 12-14 days. 
Do you still get your home birth if your induced sue? 

Good luck tomorrow Alice... Finally!!

Nenna, that's great news, just in time hey. I've heard of that happening quite a bit actually. 

Breadsticks and libbysmum, cluster feeding is exhausting isn't it! :hugs:

Miss bellum, such a shame about your works, I bet you just want to get your home back and enjoy your little girl. I can't believe she is a few weeks old already!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Exciting Nenna! Bodies are like that, sometimes they know time going to push them and decide to do it on their own!

I think my doc wants to induce a week from today but that's my MIL's bday and my brother in law's anniversary so I'm thinking I'd beg for a date of the 17th if possible. 

Hubs intends to work from home all week though to keep an eye on me so hopefully it happens this week so his boss doesn't think he's skivving. Next ob appointment is tomorrow morning and I'm meeting their midwife for the first time. 

I didn't sleep well last night either... guess it's hard overdue and so close to the dates. Like someone setting up Christmas downstairs and then every day telling you that you need to wait another day...


----------



## sue_88

My midwife just phoned, bless her. Just checking I was ok in the heat! Got an appointment with her tomorrow.

We had a quick chat about induction, and I think I was just about upset this morning after more people had asked me if baby was here yet..........so don't think I'd be going for 10 day induction, I'd rather wait till 14 days. That gives her enough time to decide to come by herself, and if she's not here then, we'll go to hospital to be induced.

It would mean forgoing the homebirth, and the waterbirth which are two very important things but midwife said post-maturity is just as dangerous as prematurity......and I can't stay pregnant forever! :winkwink:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Nenna goodluck sounds like you'll be having a baby soon

Alice yay for induction day tomorrow. I can't imagine going so overdue. 

Sue I hated that at the end. From like 38 weeks ppl were constantly bugging me asking if I was contracting or in labor. It was extra annoying cause it was still a little ways off my due date. Hope little Millie decides to come soon so you get your home water birth you are wanting :) 

We are doing good here. Finally managed to get baby in a good rhythm on the breast. But we are still going back and forth once or twice a day as dh really enjoys giving her a bottle. I never realized how exhausting breastfeeding is though. From about 5pm she feeds every hour till like 8-9pm but she slept for 5 hours after that so that was nice. I'm loving being able to sleep comfortably again!


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> My midwife just phoned, bless her. Just checking I was ok in the heat! Got an appointment with her tomorrow.
> 
> We had a quick chat about induction, and I think I was just about upset this morning after more people had asked me if baby was here yet..........so don't think I'd be going for 10 day induction, I'd rather wait till 14 days. That gives her enough time to decide to come by herself, and if she's not here then, we'll go to hospital to be induced.
> 
> It would mean forgoing the homebirth, and the waterbirth which are two very important things but midwife said post-maturity is just as dangerous as prematurity......and I can't stay pregnant forever! :winkwink:

That's a great way of thinking, it's out of your hands then if you go the full 14 days! We really have to trust our bodies and if nothing within the 14 days then they need a helping hand. Jacks placenta wasn't great at 10+ days but she said it would have been fine for another 4/5 days. I wouldn't go over 14 days for this reason but will try and leave it as long as I can to try and go naturally.
As long as they arrive safely that's all that really matters.
Really hope you get your home/water birth though sue. I think you will! I had no clues that jack was coming at all until the day he did so don't give up hope x


----------



## alicecooper

Yeah when I lived in Leeds and had my other kids, their policy was induction at 14 days over as well.
But here it's induction at 12 days.

I guess it differs from city to city


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> My midwife just phoned, bless her. Just checking I was ok in the heat! Got an appointment with her tomorrow.
> 
> We had a quick chat about induction, and I think I was just about upset this morning after more people had asked me if baby was here yet..........so don't think I'd be going for 10 day induction, I'd rather wait till 14 days. That gives her enough time to decide to come by herself, and if she's not here then, we'll go to hospital to be induced.
> 
> It would mean forgoing the homebirth, and the waterbirth which are two very important things but midwife said post-maturity is just as dangerous as prematurity......and I can't stay pregnant forever! :winkwink:
> 
> That's a great way of thinking, it's out of your hands then if you go the full 14 days! We really have to trust our bodies and if nothing within the 14 days then they need a helping hand. Jacks placenta wasn't great at 10+ days but she said it would have been fine for another 4/5 days. I wouldn't go over 14 days for this reason but will try and leave it as long as I can to try and go naturally.
> As long as they arrive safely that's all that really matters.
> Really hope you get your home/water birth though sue. I think you will! I had no clues that jack was coming at all until the day he did so don't give up hope xClick to expand...

No I wont. I really need to work on my mindset when I get like I did this morning! Bleugh.

I'm very much looking forward to my home waterbirth :D !! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## sue_88

alicecooper said:


> Yeah when I lived in Leeds and had my other kids, their policy was induction at 14 days over as well.
> But here it's induction at 12 days.
> 
> I guess it differs from city to city

Yeah Shrewsbury they want you in for induction at 10 days.

But my midwife said that she can easily argue around this and get another few days, or just ring up for booking induction at 10 days over, they will be busy and it'll have to be booked for a few days later anyway.


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning ladies - I love waking up and reading all these posts! I know there are lots, but for me, on mat leave and w/o a LO yet I can stay pretty caught up :coffee: I don't know how all the PP mums do it!

I am in the red :dohh:

Proud - it's nice to hear that sleep is possible after pregnancy! I'm up so early and up so much during the night. I'm moving in and out of reclining positions and not sleeping with DH anymore and I have a humidifier on but STILL I am not getting enough sleep!

Counting - sorry you are back in the hospital :( you had just escaped!!! He will be well really soon though :hugs:
Good luck today Nenna! That is great your body moved into gear on it's own :happydance:
Sorry tlh and becca that your DHs are being such pains, I hope they come round and you all get the support and love you need <3

I have my appt today and am interested to see what my doc will say! Last week she said if I go over they will begin non-stress tests every couple days at the hospital to make sure baby is OK... does that seem a little over-the-top? Does anyone know if non-stress tests are linked to higher rates of intervention? :shrug:

My sore throat is gone thankfully :thumbup: but I am still super congested and coughing and sneezing and needing to blow my shnawz constantly it is bringing my rib pain back ARGHHHH.
I am going to a B&B group today (bellies and babies) and am mentally preparing myself for truckloads of advice on how to bring labour on :dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

Counting, sorry you are back in the hospital, but it wont last long! Their lights are really good and killing that bilirubin! Coltyn had to be on a bili bed for that reason for 3 days, but it was so hard to have him at home and screaming in his bassinet and I couldn't pick him up except to feed him. At least the lights in the hospital are a lot stronger than the ones they give you at home so he'll be done soon!!


----------



## counting

sue_88 said:


> Good luck Nenna - does sound promising :thumbup: I think little baby will be here soon!!
> 
> Yay for tomorrow Alice ............... bet you are sooooo ready. I know I am ready and I am only 2 days over!!
> 
> 
> I've decided I will accept a 10 day induction. I'm getting too upset / down at the waiting and baby is not getting any smaller. I do not want to be induced by any means as I do not hear very positive stories about forcing the body into labour but it would all be over in a matter of hours and she'd be here.......so that puts me at next Tuesday.
> 
> So up to you now Baby Girl!!

Just to let you know that other than the cervix ripening(which you likely will not need as you are late and I was induced a few weeks early) my actual induced labor (not the cervadil prep) was amazing. Honestly I can't imagine it could have gone any smoother and more comfortable. Induction does not have to equal horror story! Mine was perfect.


----------



## sue_88

counting said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Nenna - does sound promising :thumbup: I think little baby will be here soon!!
> 
> Yay for tomorrow Alice ............... bet you are sooooo ready. I know I am ready and I am only 2 days over!!
> 
> 
> I've decided I will accept a 10 day induction. I'm getting too upset / down at the waiting and baby is not getting any smaller. I do not want to be induced by any means as I do not hear very positive stories about forcing the body into labour but it would all be over in a matter of hours and she'd be here.......so that puts me at next Tuesday.
> 
> So up to you now Baby Girl!!
> 
> Just to let you know that other than the cervix ripening(which you likely will not need as you are late and I was induced a few weeks early) my actual induced labor (not the cervadil prep) was amazing. Honestly I can't imagine it could have gone any smoother and more comfortable. Induction does not have to equal horror story! Mine was perfect.Click to expand...

:flower: Thank you! Positive stories do always help weigh away the negative ones!! :D X


----------



## floatingbaby

counting said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Nenna - does sound promising :thumbup: I think little baby will be here soon!!
> 
> Yay for tomorrow Alice ............... bet you are sooooo ready. I know I am ready and I am only 2 days over!!
> 
> 
> I've decided I will accept a 10 day induction. I'm getting too upset / down at the waiting and baby is not getting any smaller. I do not want to be induced by any means as I do not hear very positive stories about forcing the body into labour but it would all be over in a matter of hours and she'd be here.......so that puts me at next Tuesday.
> 
> So up to you now Baby Girl!!
> 
> Just to let you know that other than the cervix ripening(which you likely will not need as you are late and I was induced a few weeks early) my actual induced labor (not the cervadil prep) was amazing. Honestly I can't imagine it could have gone any smoother and more comfortable. Induction does not have to equal horror story! Mine was perfect.Click to expand...

I'm surprised you say that, Counting!! You were in the hospital for 6 days and the initial inductions didn't work, I thought?! :shrug:

EDIT: ohhhh, the cervical ripening was the 5/6 day hard part, I'm guessing...? Then once it began it was easy to handle :flower:


----------



## Breadsticks

Nenna, how awesome! :happydance: Good luck!

Alice, I am so excited for you! Can't wait till tomorrow!

Sue, positive thoughts of Millie coming out on her own very soon :D 

JJs, yay for maternity pay coming in! :happydance:

Proud, isn't that the truth? Despite Aisling wanting to be up all hours of the night feeding I still feel more tested because the actual sleep is better.

Thankfully the cluster feeding ended between 2.5-3 hrs and from then on she'd sleep two hours and feed about .5-1 hr...much better sleep than the night before!

Breastfeeding is exhausting but it has been so worth it! I love having that time to bond with her, I just hope I can keep it up once the semester starts. I think I will be fine though, the nurses couldn't believe how much colostrum I was producing lol.

Time to get ready for her Dr appt! I am looking forward to getting out of the house for a bit though walking is still quite painful with this damn episiotomy. And I actually have to put clothing on, I've been rocking the nursing bra/hospital-provided "Victoria's Secret" panties since coming home :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

When my OB came in to check me, she said I was closer to 3cm.... :dohh: But I was still 80% effaced... That was around 7:00am. My contractions were getting to be 2-3 minutes apart so I caved and got the epidural as they were getting quite painful and I was beginning to get some back labor too... I feel sooooo much better now. :thumbup:

It's just me and the OH now as he kicked out everyone when they came in to do the epidural. My MIL kept rubbing my knee and telling me to breathe.... I was ready to elbow her in the face! Now EVERYONE is in the waiting room and I have the chance to nap.... My nurse came in and ran the catheter and said I'm about 4 cm at about 12:30p... Hoping to get this moving soon! :happydance: I think I'm gonna grab a nap now...


----------



## tlh97990

BeccaMichelle said:


> Exciting Nenna! Bodies are like that, sometimes they know time going to push them and decide to do it on their own!
> 
> I think my doc wants to induce a week from today but that's my MIL's bday and my brother in law's anniversary so I'm thinking I'd beg for a date of the 17th if possible.
> 
> Hubs intends to work from home all week though to keep an eye on me so hopefully it happens this week so his boss doesn't think he's skivving. Next ob appointment is tomorrow morning and I'm meeting their midwife for the first time.
> 
> I didn't sleep well last night either... guess it's hard overdue and so close to the dates. Like someone setting up Christmas downstairs and then every day telling you that you need to wait another day...

my induction date is set for the 17th as of now i'll find out exact date and time Wednesday morning!!

I thought I was going to get on today and have like 20 babies born since I was 5 pages behind but I guess we're just chatty :haha:

good luck those that are having their inductions in the next couple days hope it goes fast for you all!

afm I called the hospital last night about my headache and they said since I wasn't swelling and my BP was ok that I would be fine to call the doctor this morning. I called this morning and they made me come in to get my BP and urine checked again just to be safe. Everything came back find so they're not worried about PIH or Pre-eclampsia thankfully. She said she thinks my migraines I used to get as a child are coming back. They gave me a script for Tylenol with codeine to help with the pain but said be careful with how I take them because baby can become dependent this close to delivery. I didn't even fill the script im just drinking a little extra caffeine which seems to be helping. 

on top of all that my daughter stayed home from day care sick today she threw up 2 times in my car so now i'm stuck with her being attached to me cuz she doesn't feel good and my car smells like vomit even after having the windows down and febreeze..hopefully itll air out soon!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tlh hope your headache goes away and your dd feels better :hugs:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

alannadee said:


> Well it's my due date today, and nothing!! As to be expected. The only thing is I've been feeling sick all night and no better this morning, haven't even made it out of bed yet I feel so crummy. Hope it clears up soon, I hate feeling sick and I can't imagine going into labour feeling this ill!
> Plus I am not liking this hot weather, it's too hot!!! Bloody heat wave! Lol
> Sorry about the rant girls! Hope everyone with new babies are doing well.

You due date is the 8th? I had you down for the 4th. I'll switch it around. :)


You girlies that just had your babies cannot be expected to keep up with the thread!!! LOL don't try! We won't hold it against you! You have adorable little bundles of constant energy drain. ;) We on the other hand are going stir crazy!

*Sue -* doesn't an induction mean you won't get your home birth though? [[oh just caught up with your next post - I didn't think you'd jump on the 10 day induction that fast! Didn't sound like you! You know that can monitor daily if you choose to push it. Like an ultrasound everyday to check on bubs.. don't know about there... but they would here. You could always ask I guess.]]

AFM - feeling much less down today. Hubs took the little one to preschool for me so I got to sleep in, the we went out for lunch together and collected her together from school. Lovely little 'family' day since he's working from home. She seems to have had a rough day at school so I've put her down for a nap and am now catching up with BnB next to hubs on the sofa while he works. All in all not too bad for a monday afternoon. All we need now is some spontaneous labour! :happydance:

*Counting* - that's nice to know! I'm totally freaked about induction. But I was 50% effaced 4 weeks ago so hopefully if it comes down to it, it shouldn't be that big of a deal...?

*Cluster feeding* - it was crazy last time but totally doable... have no idea how I'm going to handle it with a toddler though!! Going to have to figure out how to nurse in the moby/ergo!

*tlh97990* - poor little girl! poor mommy! Glad you're feeling a bit better though!


----------



## NennaKay

Congrats on getting your induction date TLH! Sorry your little gal isn't feeling good today.

I'm so excited that your finally gonna get to meet your little one Alice... One more day!

AFM....
OB was just here... Now dilated to 6-7cm and at station 0... She said she'll be back in 2 hours if one of the nurses doesn't track her down before then! Progress! :happydance:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Did we break our July streak? no babies on the 7th?


----------



## caro103

argh I sooo should have managed to get online yesterday! I had pages and pages to catch up on :haha:

Good luck nenna!! hope your holding LO soon!!

Counting, hope your home from hospital soon!

Alice, good luck tomorrow, hope the induction is quick and smooth :D

afm no real signs, having some lower bump pain but that's nothing new, doesn't seem to lead anywhere :dohh:. I've been offered a sweep tomorrow...to take or not to take!? i'm tempted to wait at least until due date to see if I go naturally before then!...what you ladies doing about them? xx


----------



## kaths101

I think I will have my first sweep at 41 weeks, I definitely won't do anything before due date. Though what if she offers one on Thursday.. Hmm it's soo tempting isn't it!


----------



## motherearth23

Wow I had to read through nearly 20 pages to get caught up! 
I have had a hell of a week and I think I am finally sick of being pregnant!! June 30th, OH's 14 year old sister decided that she wanted to come back with us (we had been visiting for the weekend, 2.5 hours from home). She just left yesterday... and let me tell you... entertaining/babysitting a teenager for 8 days has been challenging while this pregnant. OH thought she would be helpful to me, which she was and wasn't. She did do our dishes every night, and help me carry the groceries in from the car. But she used large amounts of my bath products, wandered into our bedroom without permission several times seeking the full-length mirror, left the TV on all night, and constantly asked to use my cell phone as she doesn't have one of her own. Normal teenaged stuff, but definitely hard to suddenly put up with at 38 weeks pregnant!! We had to keep our door closed at night for privacy, which made the bedroom unbearably hot. OH's older sister (26) and her boyfriend were here for the weekend too. But they stayed nearby in a motel so we didn't have to put them up. Now that everyone has gone home, I am too tired to clean up. Little sister didn't do the dishes the last two days she was here, so now there's a huge pile. :( 

More complaints: AWFUL hip pain. It's unlike anything I've ever experienced. I cry out in pain every time I had to get out of bed or get up from sitting on the couch. When I see my midwife on Wednesday, I'm going to ask her to refer me to a chiropractor. I still have so much to do to prepare for the baby coming, and it's actually freaking me out now that I'm too tired/pained to get anything done. I felt great at 37 weeks, tons of energy and whatnot. Now at 39 weeks I feel like shit. Good news is that I've been having mild contractions every night, combined with a couple hours of braxton-hicks too. 

Things I have left to do:
-prep & wash all cloth diapers
-clear a space in the bedroom for the bassinett and put it there
-assemble a bookshelf that OH's sister got for our baby's books
-clean kitchen (it's gross after having guests for the weekend
-vacuum all of the carpets so they are baby-ready
-there is always clean laundry to put away!! we are awful at folding and hanging our clothes when they are fresh out of the dryer. 

PHEW, I just told OH that I might so lay down and he looked at me like I was insane... and said "my god Emily, it's 5 o' clock...." I feel lame. :cry:


----------



## tlh97990

well my DD got worse today she threw up what felt like a gallon of liquid all over me and her we both had to get in the shower it was horrible!!! my hubby thought it was hysterical cuz I was covered in vomit gagging..so I made him clean the recliner she puked all over then he didn't think it was so funny :haha: shes at the dr now we're hoping its just a 24 hr bug or something..i'll be devastated if shes sick when I go into labor and cant come visit me..ive never been away from her for more than 24 hours and the time I was away from her for 24 hours I cried like a baby from the moment she left until she got back home and she was with her dad the whole time!!


----------



## kaths101

MotherEarth, that's a lot to put up with this late in pregnancy! Arghh families hey! 
I'm sorry to hear of your hip pain, I'm in agonising pain too in bed, I can't roll or move my legs..I hope you can get some help.

I scared myself with a "I have so much To do list" but honestly .. Pick one thing a day. Start it in the morning when you feel a bit fresher and things don't take that much time. One day see if you can fit 2 things in.
Leave a to do last with your OH too!he can build the bookshelf etc... And really if it all doesn't get done (which it will) then it will have to wait. Lists always look more than they actually are so don't panic. 

P.s you're not lame you're heavily pregnant and shattered!! :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> well my DD got worse today she threw up what felt like a gallon of liquid all over me and her we both had to get in the shower it was horrible!!! my hubby thought it was hysterical cuz I was covered in vomit gagging..so I made him clean the recliner she puked all over then he didn't think it was so funny :haha: shes at the dr now we're hoping its just a 24 hr bug or something..i'll be devastated if shes sick when I go into labor and cant come visit me..ive never been away from her for more than 24 hours and the time I was away from her for 24 hours I cried like a baby from the moment she left until she got back home and she was with her dad the whole time!!


:hugs: oh nooooo! Hopefully like you say it's a bug and she will be well soon. 
Try not to think of worst case scenarios. I'm sure she will be well soon and will be able to come and visit. Hope you don't get the bug too! X


----------



## floatingbaby

Had my appt this morning and doc swept my membranes!!! She asked, of course, and I uncertainly said, "OK, if you are gentle." Didn't hurt me at all. She said I would be spotting after, but then pulled her fingers out and there was bright red blood everywhere!! NOT what I was expecting! It dripped all over my skirt so I had to wash my skirt right there in her office :wacko: I told her I only had a panty liner on and she said that was enough. So DH drove me to my B&B group and by the time I got there my liner and panties were drenched :shock: I did not expect that. I had to buy a sanitary pad from the washroom dispenser...

I talked to the MW about it and she said it's totally normal for that kind of a bleed after a sweep - so that calmed me down and now it's nearly gone. Whew!
My contractions have been increasing, I went walking around the garden and just feeling like something is going to happen. I woke up giddy this morning too and have been excited and giddy all day :happydance: 
DH picked me up and we went for the non-stress test, which was actually kind of cool, watching baby react and seeing how my contractions are pretty regular and getting strong! :D The lovely nurse said she wouldn't be surprised to see me come back in a few hours, but I told her we are planning on staying home as long as possible so maybe later tonight or something.

eeeeeeeeek! I'm pumped! But just going to head down for a rest as I might have a long night ahead of me :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

Good luck floating!

My dd caught something that has been going around and has a fever now too...the Dr gave her a shot in the butt to stop the vomiting thank God..her and hubby are sleeping in the basement tonight so I get the whole bed to myself and silence all night!! Unfortunately I'm having contractions so I may not get much rest


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> Good luck floating!
> 
> My dd caught something that has been going around and has a fever now too...the Dr gave her a shot in the butt to stop the vomiting thank God..her and hubby are sleeping in the basement tonight so I get the whole bed to myself and silence all night!! Unfortunately I'm having contractions so I may not get much rest


Yaay for progress... but hopefully the little one feels better before you go into labour proper! I can imagine how you feel. I've never left mine long before either and would be crushed if she couldn't come to the hospital. 

*Floating* - sounds promising! Good luck!


----------



## Vankiwi

Caro I can't decide about a sweep either! My OB might give me the option on Friday and I don't know what I'd do if she did!


----------



## tlh97990

At the hospital waiting for them to check my cervix its. The same Dr that did it Friday and hurt bad...I'm not looking forward to this


----------



## caro103

tlh, hope DD is better very soon! good luck at the hospital

floating, oooh sounds like the sweep was a good one! :D. I had that sort of reaction to the one that worked with alex!

motherearth, you sound like a saint putting up with a teenager so close to your due date! don't panic at all about the jobs, do the essential ones first (nappies ;)) then the others if and when you feel able. Things like a bookshelf will def wait until way after bubba is born, or like someone suggested deligate to DH!! 

I'm gonna decide on sweep at my apt, see what bp is doing and how low bubba is :).

Right off to have a shower and freshen up just incase I do take the sweep :haha: xxx


----------



## alannadee

Had my midwife appointment today and she asked if I wanted a sweep and I said ok, then she looked at my notes and went oh your only one day over you have to be two days over for one!! So I have to have one next week but the midwife clinic is fully booked so I have to try and get an appointment in a different town! Then they will be in charge of organising my induction! Not too impressed at that. Just have to hope that baby Charlie decides to arrive before then!


----------



## NennaKay

Baby Clark came into the world yesterday, shocking most of us by being an 8lb girl! She was 8 lbs even and 21 inches long. She made her debut at 4:39p after I started pitocin at around 7:30 am! She is gorgeous and we are so very in love! I'll try to get pictures and a birth story soon! She shares her July 8th birthday with my best friend from grade school through high school and my grandfather who passed away 23 years ago. 

Good luck today Alice! Hope you get to meet your LO soon.

Good luck to everyone considering/having sweeps done in the upcoming days!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your little girl Nenna!

Goodluck with your induction Alice! Can't wait to know if your bump is :pink: or :blue:


----------



## caro103

massive congrats nenna!!

alanna...wow that seems harsh! 1 measly day! and a right faff now, hope you get it all sorted xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

congrats Nenna x


----------



## Xxenssial

Our little girl arrived 29/6 Emelia Grace weighing 6lb12oz we are so happy :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations x


----------



## sue_88

Xxenssial said:


> Our little girl arrived 29/6 Emelia Grace weighing 6lb12oz we are so happy :)

:happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## caro103

Xxenssial said:


> Our little girl arrived 29/6 Emelia Grace weighing 6lb12oz we are so happy :)

congratulations! xx


----------



## caro103

midwife apt went fine, i'm sooo heading towards going overdue again though I reckon :dohh:. Baby 3/5ths engaged now but 100% back to back :wacko:, despite me leaning forwards with my legs wide apart to paint my toes earlier today! you'd have thought that'd have shifted him/her!!

ah well, declined sweep today, will accept next tues if still no baby :) xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I think the sun needs to switch its heat off for a while :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I think the sun needs to switch its heat off for a while :rofl:

I know, or at least turn the temp down a bit! Too hot!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am refilling the paddling pool. My poor legs are going in! 

Baby is estimated over 8lb at birth lol


----------



## kaths101

Congratulations Xxenssial and Nenna on your baby girls :happydance:
It's so encouraging to hear the sunbeams arriving daily! 

Caro I think I will be with you in the overdue group! I have no inclination anything is happening anytime soon. 

Pink can I join you in the pool! Jacks got a little one but if i got in there, there wouldn't be room for water :haha:
My feet are resembling sausages now! 

Hope Alice is getting on ok, what a warm day to be giving birth.. I'm kinda hoping it will cool down a bit for mine, I'm not good in the heat anyway. Always feel sick and dizzy and hospitals are sooo warm. I was lucky with jack as even though it was August it was torrential rain!


----------



## sue_88

Midwife appointment went well! No concerns, she measured fundal height about 20 times because she was thinking there was no growth but she missed my pubic bone nearly all times until I told her I think she needed to go lower :dohh: when she did there was an additional 1cm :thumbup:

She was also wondering if she is actually palpating shoulders as opposed to a head as baby could be really really low :shrug: she said the only way to really know is by internal. :shock: so I am booked in with her on Saturday for a stretch and sweep and to see where this baby's head is!! But she did say positioning wise she is in exactly the right position for birth :thumbup:

We briefly discussed induction and she's happy to let me go term + 14. She said she wouldn't really be comfortable delivering me at home after that due to the increased merconium risk to baby. I'm fine with term + 14, I think that's long enough for baby to make her own exit when she's ready. MW thinks Tues / Wed next week lol but then did go on to say it's all bollocks guessing and baby will just turn up! :D


Having a yummy salad tonight with some salmon and new potatoes. Didn't have much lunch so have just tried to level out my blood sugars as I was feeling a bit shakey. Stocked up the freezer with cornettos, lollies and ice cubes and the fridge with cans of coke and 0% beer! *slurp* Think I will have a refreshers lolly now whilst watching some telly! 

:baby:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So baby is breech... estimating at almost 9lbs. I'm being scheduled for a c section before the end of the week. Scared. 

Those of you who've had c sections...what do I need to pack differently? Anything special I should buy? How hard will breastfeeding be afterwards?


----------



## sue_88

Whoa Becca!! Did you know?? Or was that a complete surprise? What a little monkey!!!

So I don't have much advise re: your questions but I have heard breastfeeding shouldn't be much different as your placenta removal will trigger hormones and have baby to chest as soon as you can. OH skin to skin while you're being put back together.

Best of luck for your date XX


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sue_88 said:


> Whoa Becca!! Did you know?? Or was that a complete surprise? What a little monkey!!!
> 
> So I don't have much advise re: your questions but I have heard breastfeeding shouldn't be much different as your placenta removal will trigger hormones and have baby to chest as soon as you can. OH skin to skin while you're being put back together.
> 
> Best of luck for your date XX

Not a clue! Everyone thought it was a butt up there. The midwife was the first to think it may not be. Sent me for a scan and i have a ton of fluid and they think they baby is 8lbs 13oz. She was about to do a sweep but decided she needed to double check his presentation first. That's a good idea about hubs doing skin to skin. Time to rewrite the birth plan!! Oh my gosh.. holding it together because I'm still out of the house but I predict a breakdown when I get home.


----------



## sue_88

BeccaMichelle said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> Whoa Becca!! Did you know?? Or was that a complete surprise? What a little monkey!!!
> 
> So I don't have much advise re: your questions but I have heard breastfeeding shouldn't be much different as your placenta removal will trigger hormones and have baby to chest as soon as you can. OH skin to skin while you're being put back together.
> 
> Best of luck for your date XX
> 
> Not a clue! Everyone thought it was a butt up there. The midwife was the first to think it may not be. Sent me for a scan and i have a ton of fluid and they think they baby is 8lbs 13oz. She was about to do a sweep but decided she needed to double check his presentation first. That's a good idea about hubs doing skin to skin. Time to rewrite the birth plan!! Oh my gosh.. holding it together because I'm still out of the house but I predict a breakdown when I get home.Click to expand...

Hey if you need a cry you need a cry! At this late stage, finding out baby is breech will be a huge shock, I remember my shock when I found out at 31 weeks and that was still ages till D Day.

Yes, get some thoughts down on paper. DH immediate skin to skin with baby is a really great idea as that will help his temp and breathing then as soon as you're able he can come to you on your chest under gown and you'll be able to initiate breastfeeding.

Remember baby will also be fine for a couple of hours without a feed in the small chance your platelets don't allow the epidural (but after the steroids, I'm sure they will!). So you could also make a note about not administering baby any formula (if of course you want that, a first formula feed wouldn't cause any issues and you could ask for it to be cup / spoon fed - no teat)....then when you're up to it again baby comes to you.

Can't think of anything else, but I am sure another Mummy would had a C Section will have much better advice than me.

Just remember deep breaths, stay calm, mummy and baby will both be very safe & he will be in the world very soon :flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

That must have been a shock! 

I forgot to say I am declining a sweep at 41 weeks.


----------



## dove830

BeccaMichelle said:


> So baby is breech... estimating at almost 9lbs. I'm being scheduled for a c section before the end of the week. Scared.
> 
> Those of you who've had c sections...what do I need to pack differently? Anything special I should buy? How hard will breastfeeding be afterwards?

Breastfeeding will be the exact same. Packing-wise, make sure your underwear and pants aren't tight where your incision will be, other than that, it's all the same :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Becca, at my hospital they were still able to let baby and mom do skin to skin right away as long as there weren't any complications. I would call the hospital up, maybe you can speak to a nurse about your concerns and it will help you feel better about it. :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

Good luck Becca!

I was sent home again last night this time they were strong enough but not frequent enough..I dint think the girl had the monitor on properly though..regardless I only went tron 1-2cm Friday to 2cm and still thick..they said I have another uti but the script they gave me makes me throw up so I'm still in pain


----------



## JJsmom

Oh Becca!! Sorry to hear your LO is breech! I agree with Sue, if you need a cry, then cry! You deserve it! It's normal to feel scared with any surgery, and this was so unexpected! Good luck!!!


----------



## counting

SO sorry to hear baby is breech :(. 

Congrats to all the new moms out there!

Good news today is that while Joey is still very jaundiced, his numbers are rising at a level that means he can stay home finally! Such a relief. Enjoying being a mommy to this amazing little person.


----------



## counting

Oh, and some pictures since I like showing my little guy off:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-08 06.14.26.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9









2013-07-09 20.40.46.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7









998342_10152980079740694_677459663_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8









21385_10152980081465694_432464298_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maratobe

counting your little man i gorgeous!! where did you get your sling? ive wanted 1 like that for ages!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Looks like a Moby - you can get them at Target, Amazon, Babies R Us. Heaps of colours to choose from online! 

Counting he is gorgeous, glad you've got to go home!

Becca - sorry about the c section news. At least you don't have long to wait now!


----------



## counting

maratobe said:


> counting your little man i gorgeous!! where did you get your sling? ive wanted 1 like that for ages!!

Not a moby, but moby style. It's actually just a length(5.5m I think?) of cotton jersey bought from the fabric store cut in half lengthwise. That gives you two stretchy wraps for a fraction of the price of one. That is all you have to do to make a wrap that is fully functional as cotton jersey doesn't fray. That being said, the edges of mine are surged just for looks, and there is a patch on the center. Putting a patch or tag in the middle is good because it helps you find the center easy when you go to wrap.

(Also thanks for the compliments of little guy. I think he is gorgeous too, but I'm a little biased)


----------



## maratobe

thanks hun! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Counting your little man is precious :) 

Ugh having difficulty latching LO on my right breast. Is this normal to have difficulty with one side but absolutely no problem with the other?


----------



## Vankiwi

Proud it's not unusual, maybe it's not comfortable for her to lie that way - sometimes a chiro can fix that (who specializes in babies). They don't do adjustments like they do in adults, it's much gentler!


----------



## JJsmom

Proud, not sure if it's normal for one side or the other, but I had issues latching Coltyn onto my left side. I continued to use the nipple shield for a bit longer but here we are starting yesterday fully feeding on both sides without a nipple shield! We have moments when it takes him a good 5 mins or so to get latched properly, but we get it. Good luck getting your LO to latch on to both sides!

Counting, your little man is precious!! I love how you made something like a moby wrap yourself! I was thinking about getting one but it might be easier doing something like that! My sister was also thinking about getting one. I'm going to call her and let her know too!

I am having such a hard time at night trying to feed Coltyn. I am just so tired and I feel it's quicker to pump and feed him rather than to just feed him. I'm getting frustrated with myself because I am so tired and feel I should put him straight to the breast but at the same time, I'm just so exhausted! I get to sleep around 2am every night and up again around 3 or 4 to feed him and then he will keep waking up. Giving him a bottle of expressed milk allows him to sleep for the entire 3 hours instead of waking up every 1-2 hrs. I feel like I'm being selfish but at the same time, I'm so mean and grumpy when I'm tired!


----------



## maratobe

proud im having the exact issue! marli wont latch properly to my right and ive found if i express it a little just before her feed she will latch, my main issue is im too full and she cant get on!


----------



## JJsmom

Here is Coltyn at 3 1/2 weeks! I have to say I love how his eyes bug out! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









007.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









001.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Breadsticks

Thanks for sharing pics, Joey and Coltyn are such handsome little heartbreakers!

Counting, genius on the do-it-yourself Moby!

Proud, I'm having the same issue (but opposite breast). In my case, it seems like my left nipple is a bit flatter than the right so she has quite a time latching to it. I've read Medela makes a product that you can wear to shape the nipple, I may look into that. I'm not sure that is the issue though because I get really full also. I'm going to try pumping a little before feeding her first to see if that fixes things.


----------



## rabab780

My little boy was born on 1st of July , weighted 6 lb at 37 weeks , I been induced due to pre eclampsia .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tlh97990

They admitted me!!!! After being sent home last night I came back tonight and am at 5cm!!!my epidural is on its way! I will update the front page in afew days when I'm home


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats rabab!!

Good luck tlh!! Can't wait to see your LO!!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

A bit tired today and seems there will be no chance of a nap with the all the noise going on at the moment. Oh well, have plenty to do today, including going to find a new pram as we are not getting on with the silvercross we started off with. 

Hope everyone else has a good day. 



NennaKay said:


> Baby Clark came into the world yesterday, shocking most of us by being an 8lb girl! She was 8 lbs even and 21 inches long. She made her debut at 4:39p after I started pitocin at around 7:30 am! She is gorgeous and we are so very in love! I'll try to get pictures and a birth story soon! She shares her July 8th birthday with my best friend from grade school through high school and my grandfather who passed away 23 years ago.
> 
> Good luck today Alice! Hope you get to meet your LO soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone considering/having sweeps done in the upcoming days!

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl! How lovely that she shares a birthday with your friend & grandfather :happydance::thumbup::flower:



Xxenssial said:


> Our little girl arrived 29/6 Emelia Grace weighing 6lb12oz we are so happy :)

Congratulations on your little girl, lovely name :happydance::thumbup::flower:



BeccaMichelle said:


> So baby is breech... estimating at almost 9lbs. I'm being scheduled for a c section before the end of the week. Scared.
> 
> Those of you who've had c sections...what do I need to pack differently? Anything special I should buy? How hard will breastfeeding be afterwards?

So sorry to hear this Becca - It is shame you have to have a c-section. Thinking of you and sending best wishes that both you & your LO have an easy time of it :hugs:



ProudArmyWife said:


> Counting your little man is precious :)
> 
> Ugh having difficulty latching LO on my right breast. Is this normal to have difficulty with one side but absolutely no problem with the other?

I usually find one side easier than the other, but I have noticed for me, it depends on which direction I am facing. I think depending what side of a bed I am sitting on affects how I position me & Ellie and sometimes I am leaning further to one side than I realise. Some shifting around usually works for us. 



JJsmom said:


> Proud, not sure if it's normal for one side or the other, but I had issues latching Coltyn onto my left side. I continued to use the nipple shield for a bit longer but here we are starting yesterday fully feeding on both sides without a nipple shield! We have moments when it takes him a good 5 mins or so to get latched properly, but we get it. Good luck getting your LO to latch on to both sides!
> 
> Counting, your little man is precious!! I love how you made something like a moby wrap yourself! I was thinking about getting one but it might be easier doing something like that! My sister was also thinking about getting one. I'm going to call her and let her know too!
> 
> I am having such a hard time at night trying to feed Coltyn. I am just so tired and I feel it's quicker to pump and feed him rather than to just feed him. I'm getting frustrated with myself because I am so tired and feel I should put him straight to the breast but at the same time, I'm just so exhausted! I get to sleep around 2am every night and up again around 3 or 4 to feed him and then he will keep waking up. Giving him a bottle of expressed milk allows him to sleep for the entire 3 hours instead of waking up every 1-2 hrs. I feel like I'm being selfish but at the same time, I'm so mean and grumpy when I'm tired!




JJsmom said:


> Here is Coltyn at 3 1/2 weeks! I have to say I love how his eyes bug out! LOL!

I sympathise entirely! It is very hard work when they go through their growth spurts! I have had occasions in the middle of the night when it seems like Ellie will never sleep that I feel like crying myself! Don't beat yourself up over giving him expressed milk - it's still breast milk at the end of the day. You need to look after yourself too to make sure you can look after him properly. :hugs:

He is a lovely little boy, love the new pictures :thumbup:



rabab780 said:


> My little boy was born on 1st of July , weighted 6 lb at 37 weeks , I been induced due to pre eclampsia .
> View attachment 641755

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy!


----------



## caro103

congrats rahab!!

good luck tlh!

missB hope you at least get to rest a little today!!

i'm feeling kinda 'off' today, but at least I don't have LO to look after :), he's at nursery. Actually managed a decent amount of sleep last night, about 10.30-4!! not had that sort of stretch in a while :), didn't sleep well after that but not bad :).

Ladies struggling with the bfeeding at night, I remember sooo well, only thing other than expressing a little off so baby isn't trying to latch onto an engorged breast I can say is persevere, this hard stage doesn't last forever and in the long run its way easier to pick baby up, feed and your done, rather than faff with a pump, bottle etc! once baby is bigger they'll latch without even thinking and be sooo efficient at getting loads of milk out you'll be done feeding in minutes :) xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

tlh97990 said:


> They admitted me!!!! After being sent home last night I came back tonight and am at 5cm!!!my epidural is on its way! I will update the front page in afew days when I'm home

How exciting! Best of luck hope all is well with you & LO x x


----------



## Miss Bellum

Caro103 - Sorry to hear you are feeling off - hope you can get some rest today too. Good to hear the BF gets easier, I am always glad to hear positive stories.


----------



## kaths101

You should be next then tlh :happydance:(if not already) good luck xx


----------



## tlh97990

My little girl was born July 10th at 3:33am she is 9lbs 6oz 21.5 inches long! I ended up delivering her alone..hubbys parents still haven't made it but she came fast the Dr was down the hall and barely made it in time to deliver her


----------



## sue_88

YAY tlh HUGE congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

congrats tlh!!! she was in a hurry! enjoy her :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Tlh - so big for 38 weeks! No wonder she was in such a hurry to get here! Congratulations!

I'll respond to more when I'm on the computer and not my phone. Just laying in bed cuddling my 3 year old for the last morning before a newborn joins us.


----------



## Breadsticks

Caro, thanks for the positive breastfeeding story! It is hard at night when you are just so tired. Thankfully my husband helps a lot (he'll burp her, change her, and settle her back down to sleep) but usually she cluster feeds from 1-5ish and that's all me lol.

Tlh, congratulations! :happydance: What a big girl, can't wait to see pictures, I bet she is so beautiful!

Rabab, congratulations! :D your little man is so cute!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats tlh what a big girl :)

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies. It's good to know I'm not alone on one breast being more difficult. It can be very frustrating. I have found if I stimulate my nipple some before trying to latch her it helps some. My right one is a little flatter than the left so I think that has something to do with it. And I believe my let down may be faster on the right which I think is what's causing her to readjust after I get her latched well. I'm trying hard to stick it out but I admittedly have had some I'm gonna give up thoughts. Going on two weeks now though and I feel very proud of myself! I've made it much much farther this Time than with my first :happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

yay congratulations Tlh! What a big girl! x


----------



## kaths101

Congrats tlh ... Woohoooo :cloud9:

To those struggling with breastfeeding, keep at it! As someone else said it really does get easier...Once you've got it Sussed! And so much easier in the long run. I almost gave up too, but glad I persevered. Which reminds me I've got to find my pump!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breastfeeding was SO hard those first few weeks. Chapped/bleeding nipples, exhaustion, I even got thrush! (that was dire. I cried just thinking about Jessica's next feed!) It was all so much work but honestly after a month or so it was such second nature. I think they really should tell all new moms that you are GOING to feel like you're failing. It's intense but will get to be sooo easy. You'll be glad you stuck with it when you realize how many bottles you don't have to wash! LOL


----------



## caro103

^^ becca sums it up very well! I was in pain for several wks as got very cracked nipples but once they recovered I was sooo glad I persevered!

massive congratulations tlh!! xx


----------



## caro103

ps omg there's 24 'guests' viewing this thread atm and only 3 members....who'd have thought we'd be that interesting ;) xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Lol nosey people! 

I think I am the only one not bf'ing!


----------



## caro103

:rofl: think I scared them all away ;)


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Lol nosey people!
> 
> I think I am the only one not bf'ing!

I bet you're not!


----------



## motherearth23

Okay, so "false labor" is the most annoying thing in the world! I had cramps all afternoon yesterday, and when OH got home from work we cuddled in bed... Which turned into DTD with a passion I haven't felt since second tri! Afterwards, I had intense contractions for a couple hours. But around 9:30pm they started feeling very different. My whole belly was tightening and the discomfort/pain of the contraction was spreading from lower belly to around my back. They were unlike anything I've felt thus far. I started timing them and freaked out when they were almost exactly 3/4 minutes apart! I calmed down and sat in my rocking chair timing contractions for about an hour. They varied from 2 minutes to 5 minutes after being consistent for a half hour. I decided to take a shower and rest in bed just in case it was really show time. I fell asleep and the contractions faded. I was so sure that I was going to have him last night :"( 
Has anyone else had false labor like this? Has anyone had it the day or two before actually having your baby??? :)


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats tlh on your little girl!!! Cant wait to see pics of her!! She definitely came fast! 

Thanks ladies for the positive support on the breastfeeding! Will keep working on it and I know it'll eventually get easier! I think he's gassy too. My first DS was real gassy but was mostly formula fed. I have given Coltyn gas drop twice because he'd be fast asleep then just scream out bloody murder! After getting the drops he'd fall straight back to sleep for an our or two. holding him didn't help and it was right after a feeding. The lactation consultants said what I eat wont affect him gas wise. Is this true or can it affect him?


----------



## Breadsticks

Proud, you can do it! We are all cheering for you! :happydance: Congrats on 2 weeks and sticking it out longer than with your first :)

Motherearth, I have also heard that what you eat won't affect baby's gas, but their poops might smell like some of the foods you've eaten lol. 

Little girl let us sleep in this morning! Yesterday I was so tired so I'm really grateful today :) We're going to Once Upon A Child in a little bit to get her more newborn clothing since she is so tiny...we have four onesies in newborn but a lot in 0-3, she just swims in those lol.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Motherearth I had all kinds of false labor especially after dtd it was the most annoying thing in the world. Hope things happen for you soon.

Jj I have heard that if you ate it during pregnancy baby should be used to it and you can continue to eat it. Not sure how true but I haven't changed anything as of yet.

Breadsticks thank you :) I am very pleased with myself


----------



## Miss Bellum

Thanks to all for positive bf stories, always good to have encouragement. 

Proud - congratulations on keeping going :)




Breadsticks said:


> Proud, you can do it! We are all cheering for you! :happydance: Congrats on 2 weeks and sticking it out longer than with your first :)
> 
> Motherearth, I have also heard that what you eat won't affect baby's gas, but their poops might smell like some of the foods you've eaten lol.
> 
> Little girl let us sleep in this morning! Yesterday I was so tired so I'm really grateful today :) We're going to Once Upon A Child in a little bit to get her more newborn clothing since she is so tiny...we have four onesies in newborn but a lot in 0-3, she just swims in those lol.

We have the same problem with Ellie, everything swamps her. Doesn't seem worth buying too many new bits at this stage though as she is growing so fast!


----------



## Miss Bellum

tlh97990 said:


> My little girl was born July 10th at 3:33am she is 9lbs 6oz 21.5 inches long! I ended up delivering her alone..hubbys parents still haven't made it but she came fast the Dr was down the hall and barely made it in time to deliver her

Congratulations on your little girl :happydance::thumbup::flower: so pleased all went well. Looking forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## oneandtwo

congrats tlh!!

motherearth (is that the right name?? lol) i had stop and go labor like that for exactly a week before i delivered. sept mine picked up when i was relaxed and alone usually and went sway when my day started/kids woke up. hopefully you'll not have to wait too,much longer!


----------



## alicecooper

congrats tlh. we were labouring in tandem!

Nathan James Gosney was born at 4.01am on 10th July weighing 10lbs 8oz at 41+6 weeks gestation

I now have 4 lovely children :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Alice! Another big boy how exciting :)


----------



## kaths101

Yay Alice, so good to hear from you! And what a big boy! 
Wonder what the average sunbeam weight will be, something we can do from the spreadsheet :winkwink: we seem to have some biggies here! *eye watering.

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

congrats alice! another little man for you! :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats, Alice! Your children are adorable! They look so happy with their new little brother :)


----------



## junemomma09

Congrats to all the recent moms on your new bundles :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*Alice* - It's a good thing little Nathan is so preciously cute because I wanted a Callista in here! Congratulations! :hugs:

T-10 hours till baby! Surgery scheduled and then rescheduled for 10am tomorrow morning. We'll be leaving here about 6:40am to head to the hospital for a 7:30 check in. 

Slightly freaked, totally scitzo, baby tomorrow and we still haven't settled on a name! :dohh:

Platelets are low again, praying they're up by morning so I don't have to have general anesthesia. 

I will check in as soon as I'm coherent!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Alice and good luck Becca!


----------



## Pink Flowers

congarulations Alice and good luck Becca. 

If I have too much food with milk in it is causing me to be sick and have a bad tummy in the mornings :(


----------



## sue_88

Best of luck Becca!! Can't wait to hear about the little guy x

Yay Alice a big baby boy!!!! Congratulations.

:happydance:


----------



## caro103

Congrats Alice!!

Good luck becca 

Pink, that doesn't sound nice, :-(.

Afm I kinda thought things were starting to happen last night but no such luck, no signs at all this morning...boo! X


----------



## Pink Flowers

feeling much better now I have eaten. Every morning I wake up with BH's is that normal? I never got them with Oliver x


----------



## sharnahw

hi guys !!! my little girl lily rose arrived on 4th July (39+6) weighing 7lb 7oz by c-section due to being breech and she is just perfect :) I'm soooo in love,,,


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations x


----------



## maratobe

congrats sharna! she is gorgeous!


----------



## caro103

congrats sharna! xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

alicecooper said:


> congrats tlh. we were labouring in tandem!
> 
> Nathan James Gosney was born at 4.01am on 10th July weighing 10lbs 8oz at 41+6 weeks gestation
> 
> I now have 4 lovely children :)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous little boy! Lovely photo :thumbup::flower::happydance:



BeccaMichelle said:


> *Alice* - It's a good thing little Nathan is so preciously cute because I wanted a Callista in here! Congratulations! :hugs:
> 
> T-10 hours till baby! Surgery scheduled and then rescheduled for 10am tomorrow morning. We'll be leaving here about 6:40am to head to the hospital for a 7:30 check in.
> 
> Slightly freaked, totally scitzo, baby tomorrow and we still haven't settled on a name! :dohh:
> 
> Platelets are low again, praying they're up by morning so I don't have to have general anesthesia.
> 
> I will check in as soon as I'm coherent!

Good luck for tomorrow! Hope you platelets come up :hugs:



Pink Flowers said:


> congarulations Alice and good luck Becca.
> 
> If I have too much food with milk in it is causing me to be sick and have a bad tummy in the mornings :(

Sounds unpleasant, hope that goes soon 




caro103 said:


> Congrats Alice!!
> 
> Good luck becca
> 
> Pink, that doesn't sound nice, :-(.
> 
> Afm I kinda thought things were starting to happen last night but no such luck, no signs at all this morning...boo! X

Aww hopefully will be soon x



sharnahw said:


> hi guys !!! my little girl lily rose arrived on 4th July weighing 7lb 7oz by c-section due to being breech and she is just perfect :) I'm soooo in love,,,
> 
> View attachment 642223

Congratulations on your girl, lovely name :thumbup::flower:


----------



## kaths101

Congratulations Sharnahw, what a beautiful girl! 

Pink, I've been getting BH at night, I never had them before either. It's worrying isn't it. 

Update on me, had my 40 week midwife appt today, all well. Heartbeat is 129 which I thought was a little low but she said its ok, measuring 41cm and have my first sweep booked for Monday and can have another thursday at my next appointment if nothings happening... Scared now, it's all getting so close.


----------



## JJsmom

congrats Alice and Sharna!

Good luck Becca!!

So no babies born on the 9th??


----------



## kaths101

JJsmom said:


> congrats Alice and Sharna!
> 
> Good luck Becca!!
> 
> So no babies born on the 9th??

Nope nor the 7th, I expect there were some but maybe they will post later! 
Can't believe your little man is nearly 4 weeks old!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the new babies! Love seeing all the new arrivals :) 

Took Kyleigh to her 2 week check up and she is up to 9lbs9oz and 21.5in :) yay for a growing girl!


----------



## sue_88

Great news Proud!!! :happydance:

Did floating have her little one?! X


----------



## caro103

I think floating had a girl...or am I thinking of someone else!? :/

yay for gaining weight proud!!

got a random pain on my right side tonight, sooo not labour but really quite irritating :dohh:


----------



## caro103

oh and my DH has blooming booked a wasp nest removal guy to come out tomorrow...not only have I kinda gotta hope labour doesn't happen but also gonna be stuck in all afternoon now!!! MEN :growlmad:


----------



## NennaKay

We settled on a name finally.... Allison Grace

We got to come home yesterday and Miss Allie is settling in nicely. She has great breast feeding instincts. The OH and I just keep staring at her, both because she is gorgeous and because we're not quite sure what to do with her! :winkwink:

Here are some pictures:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## oneandtwo

had our two week check, babe is 8lbs 8oz and 21in long.gained a lbs and grew an inch both in height and head circumference! she's gonna be a tubby like her youngest big brother! she's too easy, still weirds me out but im adjusting to it! shes far too quiet!!

Alice, since no one else said anything...is little nathan flipping off the camera?? lol thats what it looks like!!


----------



## JJsmom

oneandtwo said:


> had our two week check, babe is 8lbs 8oz and 21in long.gained a lbs and grew an inch both in height and head circumference! she's gonna be a tubby like her youngest big brother! she's too easy, still weirds me out but im adjusting to it! shes far too quiet!!
> 
> Alice, since no one else said anything...is little nathan flipping off the camera?? lol thats what it looks like!!

RoFL!!! I had to go look again when I read that! It does look lke he is! HAHA!


----------



## Breadsticks

I had to go back and look also, it sure looks like he is! Nathan already has quite the sense of humor :haha:

Nenna, Allie is beautiful, as is her name :)

Yay for all these healthy, growing babies! My Aisling doesn't have her 2 week appt until next Friday but I am interested to see how much weight she has gained.


----------



## TonyaG

I've missed 12 pages, because my little boy decided to make an early appearance on July 8th at 9:43. He was 13 days early and weighed 8lbs 1oz. His name is Travis James.


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats, Tonya!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Tonya!!!


----------



## maratobe

congrats tonya!!


----------



## kaths101

TonyaG said:


> I've missed 12 pages, because my little boy decided to make an early appearance on July 8th at 9:43. He was 13 days early and weighed 8lbs 1oz. His name is Travis James.

Congratulations on your little boy, would be lovely to see a picture when you have a few mins. Bet he took you by surprise? These babies are so unpredictable!


----------



## alicecooper

oneandtwo - haha I didn't notice Nathan was doing that lol

Nenna - aww she's so cute.

Tonya - congratulations!


I've written up Nathan's birth story :

Birth Story

name : Nathan James Gosney
Date of Birth : Wednesday 10th July 2013
Time of Birth : 4:01am
Weight : 10lbs 8oz (4750 grams)
Gestational Age : 41 weeks 6 days
Apgar scores : 9 and 9

Tuesday 9th July 2013

Approximately 10am : I arrived at the hospital for my induction.

10.15am : I gave a urine sample and was put on monitors for an hour to check my contractions and the baby's heartbeat.

11.15am : The midwife checked my cervix. She said it was very high and the baby's head still very high also. 
She began the induction by inserting a prostin gel (capsule) on my cervix.
I was told that I would likely be given a second capsule at around 5.30pm.

2pm : After lunch and so on, Phil and I went for a walk around the hospital and meandered to the canteen so he could get a bite to eat.
I was feeling very sore after the induction so it was difficult to walk much.

3pm : We made our way back to the ward and I had a go at bouncing around on the birthing ball. Contractions coming more frequently now and getting more painful.

5.50pm approximately : I was put back on the monitors again for half an hour.
Contractions painful and regular but I was still coping with them.

6.20pm : My cervix was re-checked. Disappointing to learn that there was very little change from earlier, though the midwife did comment that my cervix was "ripe" but not even remotely dilated.
However she said that she was not going to administer another prostin gel (capsule) to my cervix because I was contracting regularly and she didn't want to over-stimulate my uterus, as this could cause distress to both me and the baby.

She advised me to try walking again or bouncing again on the birthing ball, or side-stepping up and down the stair-case.

7pm : Went for a little walk. Side-stepped 5 times up and down a staircase. Too painful to continue doing this any longer.

7.20pm : Returned to the ward and bounced on the birthing ball. Contractions painful but was still coping with them.

8.20pm approximately : Went for a short walk again incorporating some side-stepping on stair-cases.

8.40pm : Back to bouncing on the birthing ball.

9pm : The midwife tried to tell Phil to go home but he argued the point that I was clearly contracting regularly and in pain, so how was he supposed to deal with getting back to the hospital in the middle of the night if I went into active labour, given that he doesn't drive?
After much discussion, the decision was made to move me into a private room.

9.15pm : Bouncing on birthing ball in private room.

11.20pm : Contractions getting worse so I was re-examined. Disappointed to learn that my cervix was only half a centimetre dilated and the baby's head was still quite high. However encouraging to hear that my waters were bulging.
Midwife gave me a quick sweep of membranes whilst I was being examined.
I was advised to try lying in the bath to ease the contraction pains.

11.40pm : Tried the bath but it did nothing to help so I came out. In too much pain to continue on the birthing ball so I lay on the bed and suffered through the contractions.

Wednesday 10th July 2013

1am : Phil and I turned down the lights and tried to get a bit of sleep. Him on the pull out sofa-bed-chair next to my bed. 

2.45am approximately : I had to wake Phil up to call the midwife for me as the pain was getting so intense now. Midwife came and checked my cervix. She said I was now 4-5 centimetres dilated and ready to be moved into the labour/delivery suite.

3am : Had to walk along the corridor to get from the ante-natal suite to the labour/delivery ward. Collapsed on the floor a couple of times along the way during some 
really bad contractions. Had to take a vomit bowl with me as I was retching terribly. 
Had to use the toilet before getting on the bed, but ended up collapsing on the bathroom floor and contracting there. So so painful.

3.10am : Managed to get onto the bed in the labour/delivery suite. Begged the midwife for an epidural. Was using gas and air at this point and not coping very well.

3.20am : Canula inserted into my wrist and fluid tube attached. The midwife who inserted it really cocked up putting it in, and blood was pouring down my arm. She had to try several times to get it in properly, and another midwife had to come and help her because she was just not getting it done properly.
This was all in preparation for me getting an epidural.

3.30am : I was told that a lady in the room next door was getting an epidural so I would have to wait 40 minutes for the anaesthetist. 

For the next 28 minutes I was contracting hard and fast, just with the gas and air. I think I begged the midwife to kill me at one point!

3.58am : My waters broke with a huge gush - it was like an explosion. I still had knickers on! The second that happened I could feel the baby's head crowning. I was screaming "HELP ME! HE'S COMING!" at this point. 
Phil and the midwife both tried to wrestle my knickers off me whilst I was making some sort of very loud dying yak type of noises.
I didn't have any control over my body. I wasn't consciously pushing. My body was just doing whatever the hell it wanted to do. Never felt pain like it in my life.

4.01am : Nathan was born. Oh God the relief was just amazing. You never really appreciate how nice it is NOT to be in pain, until you've just gone through the worst pain in your life!

And that was that. He was out. Very cute and healthy.

I was checked to see if I needed stitches but I didn't. There was just a small skin tear but no muscle damage.


----------



## caro103

wow alice...slow start but once you got going impressive!!

Congrats tonya!!

I had the weirdest dream/nightmare last night...I had the baby at home but for some reason only a friend was here. Then when baby was born my friend declared it was a boy...but took him away...then came back and was like, errr, I think it might be a girl actually. Anyway we couldn't work it out :wacko:...fx'ed that doesn't become reality :rofl:


----------



## motherearth23

alicecooper said:


> oneandtwo - haha I didn't notice Nathan was doing that lol
> 
> Nenna - aww she's so cute.
> 
> Tonya - congratulations!
> 
> 
> I've written up Nathan's birth story :
> 
> Birth Story
> 
> name : Nathan James Gosney
> Date of Birth : Wednesday 10th July 2013
> Time of Birth : 4:01am
> Weight : 10lbs 8oz (4750 grams)
> Gestational Age : 41 weeks 6 days
> Apgar scores : 9 and 9
> 
> Tuesday 9th July 2013
> 
> Approximately 10am : I arrived at the hospital for my induction.
> 
> 10.15am : I gave a urine sample and was put on monitors for an hour to check my contractions and the baby's heartbeat.
> 
> 11.15am : The midwife checked my cervix. She said it was very high and the baby's head still very high also.
> She began the induction by inserting a prostin gel (capsule) on my cervix.
> I was told that I would likely be given a second capsule at around 5.30pm.
> 
> 2pm : After lunch and so on, Phil and I went for a walk around the hospital and meandered to the canteen so he could get a bite to eat.
> I was feeling very sore after the induction so it was difficult to walk much.
> 
> 3pm : We made our way back to the ward and I had a go at bouncing around on the birthing ball. Contractions coming more frequently now and getting more painful.
> 
> 5.50pm approximately : I was put back on the monitors again for half an hour.
> Contractions painful and regular but I was still coping with them.
> 
> 6.20pm : My cervix was re-checked. Disappointing to learn that there was very little change from earlier, though the midwife did comment that my cervix was "ripe" but not even remotely dilated.
> However she said that she was not going to administer another prostin gel (capsule) to my cervix because I was contracting regularly and she didn't want to over-stimulate my uterus, as this could cause distress to both me and the baby.
> 
> She advised me to try walking again or bouncing again on the birthing ball, or side-stepping up and down the stair-case.
> 
> 7pm : Went for a little walk. Side-stepped 5 times up and down a staircase. Too painful to continue doing this any longer.
> 
> 7.20pm : Returned to the ward and bounced on the birthing ball. Contractions painful but was still coping with them.
> 
> 8.20pm approximately : Went for a short walk again incorporating some side-stepping on stair-cases.
> 
> 8.40pm : Back to bouncing on the birthing ball.
> 
> 9pm : The midwife tried to tell Phil to go home but he argued the point that I was clearly contracting regularly and in pain, so how was he supposed to deal with getting back to the hospital in the middle of the night if I went into active labour, given that he doesn't drive?
> After much discussion, the decision was made to move me into a private room.
> 
> 9.15pm : Bouncing on birthing ball in private room.
> 
> 11.20pm : Contractions getting worse so I was re-examined. Disappointed to learn that my cervix was only half a centimetre dilated and the baby's head was still quite high. However encouraging to hear that my waters were bulging.
> Midwife gave me a quick sweep of membranes whilst I was being examined.
> I was advised to try lying in the bath to ease the contraction pains.
> 
> 11.40pm : Tried the bath but it did nothing to help so I came out. In too much pain to continue on the birthing ball so I lay on the bed and suffered through the contractions.
> 
> Wednesday 10th July 2013
> 
> 1am : Phil and I turned down the lights and tried to get a bit of sleep. Him on the pull out sofa-bed-chair next to my bed.
> 
> 2.45am approximately : I had to wake Phil up to call the midwife for me as the pain was getting so intense now. Midwife came and checked my cervix. She said I was now 4-5 centimetres dilated and ready to be moved into the labour/delivery suite.
> 
> 3am : Had to walk along the corridor to get from the ante-natal suite to the labour/delivery ward. Collapsed on the floor a couple of times along the way during some
> really bad contractions. Had to take a vomit bowl with me as I was retching terribly.
> Had to use the toilet before getting on the bed, but ended up collapsing on the bathroom floor and contracting there. So so painful.
> 
> 3.10am : Managed to get onto the bed in the labour/delivery suite. Begged the midwife for an epidural. Was using gas and air at this point and not coping very well.
> 
> 3.20am : Canula inserted into my wrist and fluid tube attached. The midwife who inserted it really cocked up putting it in, and blood was pouring down my arm. She had to try several times to get it in properly, and another midwife had to come and help her because she was just not getting it done properly.
> This was all in preparation for me getting an epidural.
> 
> 3.30am : I was told that a lady in the room next door was getting an epidural so I would have to wait 40 minutes for the anaesthetist.
> 
> For the next 28 minutes I was contracting hard and fast, just with the gas and air. I think I begged the midwife to kill me at one point!
> 
> 3.58am : My waters broke with a huge gush - it was like an explosion. I still had knickers on! The second that happened I could feel the baby's head crowning. I was screaming "HELP ME! HE'S COMING!" at this point.
> Phil and the midwife both tried to wrestle my knickers off me whilst I was making some sort of very loud dying yak type of noises.
> I didn't have any control over my body. I wasn't consciously pushing. My body was just doing whatever the hell it wanted to do. Never felt pain like it in my life.
> 
> 4.01am : Nathan was born. Oh God the relief was just amazing. You never really appreciate how nice it is NOT to be in pain, until you've just gone through the worst pain in your life!
> 
> And that was that. He was out. Very cute and healthy.
> 
> I was checked to see if I needed stitches but I didn't. There was just a small skin tear but no muscle damage.

Oh dear.. dying yak noises. Is it okay that I laughed really hard at that? I am imagining the noises I'll be making during labor and that sounds likely. 

Congrats on the fast birth and not having to get stitches!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ooh, make that 19 already here!

My beautiful daughter Roseanna Elise was born on 5th July, happy and healthy. Here's a piccy:
 



Attached Files:







roseanna8.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all hope everyone is well. 

Took Ellie to meet Anon's past & present work colleagues today and it was lovely to see how everyone made a big fuss of her. She was really well behaved too which was a relief as I was worried in case she started to scream.

Ellie doesn't cry much but when she does, she is a screamer! She is very high pitched, and so far has been likened to an eagle descending, a Nazegul and a drill! It does make me a bit nervous about being out in public with her as I dread being that parent with the screaming kid. 




NennaKay said:


> We settled on a name finally.... Allison Grace
> 
> We got to come home yesterday and Miss Allie is settling in nicely. She has great breast feeding instincts. The OH and I just keep staring at her, both because she is gorgeous and because we're not quite sure what to do with her! :winkwink:
> 
> Here are some pictures:

Aww, what a gorgeous girl! Lovely name too. Glad all is going well. It does sometime feel strange doesn't it! 



oneandtwo said:


> had our two week check, babe is 8lbs 8oz and 21in long.gained a lbs and grew an inch both in height and head circumference! she's gonna be a tubby like her youngest big brother! she's too easy, still weirds me out but im adjusting to it! shes far too quiet!!
> 
> Alice, since no one else said anything...is little nathan flipping off the camera?? lol thats what it looks like!!

Good to hear all is going well. Make the most of the quiet, it might not last! 



TonyaG said:


> I've missed 12 pages, because my little boy decided to make an early appearance on July 8th at 9:43. He was 13 days early and weighed 8lbs 1oz. His name is Travis James.

Congratulations on the birth of your boy! Lovely name :thumbup::happydance:



HopeforFuture said:


> Ooh, make that 19 already here!
> 
> My beautiful daughter Roseanna Elise was born on 5th July, happy and healthy. Here's a piccy:

Congratulations! what a cutie, lovely name :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Sparkles237

After a manic week I thought I would let you know I had my baby boy Harry Daniel on 4th July, I was 39 weeks 3 days and he weighed 7lbs


----------



## kaths101

Awww all these lovely babies arriving! 
Well it's my due date tomorrow, and no signs here.

Miss bellum, don't worry about a screaming baby.. I used to worry about that too but Once they get a bit older you tend to Develop the 'sod it' attitude as the screaming / tantrums get a lot worse and you have to have nerves of steel :haha:

I'm hoping for a quiet one this time [-o&lt;


----------



## alicecooper

congrats sparkles :)


----------



## sharnahw

Sparkles237 said:


> After a manic week I thought I would let you know I had my baby boy Harry Daniel on 4th July, I was 39 weeks 3 days and he weighed 7lbs

congrats sparkles :) we had our babies on the same day :) my little girl lily rose weighed 7lb 7


----------



## sue_88

:happydance:

Yay to all these babies!! Congratulations all x x


My new plan: induction on Monday.


----------



## sharnahw

sue_88 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Yay to all these babies!! Congratulations all x x
> 
> 
> My new plan: induction on Monday.

hey sue,,, ur one if the main reasons I keep hanging round 3rd tri haha, hurry up and have baby ;) good luck x


----------



## sue_88

:) can you believe she's just far too comfy! She'll not enjoy being hufted out come Monday!

Not long now, hope sweet little Lily is still doing great x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow sue little Millie is a stubborn one huh. If she doesn't come before I hope the induction goes smoothly on Monday


----------



## motherearth23

So I just had delicious, spicy, authentic Indian food! It was great, and I'm actually having some contractions right now. I'd heard the old wives tale of spicy food putting women into labor, but now I have my fingers crossed that it is true! I'm so ready to have this baby on the outside of me now. Wow, some of these contractions are making me pause a moment and breathe. Please let this turn into real labor, not another realistic false labor episode. <3 :flower:


----------



## Breadsticks

Good luck, MotherEarth!


----------



## tlh97990

Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Don't worry yourself over it tlh. Everyone can update the spreadsheet on their own until someone decides they have enough free time to manage this thread. I can barely write this post as I'm trying to patiently wait for the drug lady! Can't believe how much a c section actually hurts, and with nursing on demand I think I've had about 2 hours of sleep since Gabriel was born x


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats on the new babies! Crazy that my little princess will be 2 weeks old already tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1373044213000.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Spreadsheet updated!

27 Sunbeams here - 11 not so patiently waiting ;)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE&usp=sharing

*Alice* - OMG that is so intense! I would be so scared! 

Hubs has taken notes from Gabe's birth but neither of us have had a chance to write anything up yet. The basics are just that I went into labour the morning of our planned c-section, so I had 3 hours of horrible contractions before they wheeled me into the OR. Platelets were technically too low for a spinal 94 rather than over 100, but I had a really lovely anaesthologist who was willing to try a spinal. He said if he could find a soft spot, I could hold still, and he could get it on the first try then we could avoid the GA. Worst part of the section was smelling the burning flesh when I was getting sealed up!!

oooh lovely nurse just brought me more Percocet. lol 

Gabe has been spitting up more than Jessica ever did (they say it's because he didn't get that squeeze coming out the birth canal and still has amniotic fluid in his belly) so I'm having to stay awake and stare at him while hubs catches some zzzs. (We're stupidly paranoid!) I'm supposed to get to go to sleep in a couple of hours. 

So yeah, real birth story to come later. C- sections SUCK. Hurts to move!!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

welcome to the 3am cluster feed!


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over

I don't mind doing it, though I guess we're all be in the same position soon! I can work off the spreadsheet just to keep it updated for everyone.

Hope you're ok tlh xx


----------



## kaths101

Ooo becca, sounds so painful. I remember laying a wake all night cos jack was very mucasy from the birth and was snuffling alot. You do get very paranoid don't you. Hope you get some sleep soon.

How's Jessica? He's she managed to come in and see you? You must be missing her so much x


----------



## caro103

Congrats on the new arrivals!

I'm fast heading into the overdue club too :-/, seems most people are avoiding it, u lucky things ;-)

Xxx


----------



## misshastings

Caro if it makes you feel any better i'm two days overdue now :( 

Feeling very jealous of all these beautiful babies and want mine here now! Hopefully she will be done cooking soon!

x


----------



## TonyaG

Here is a quick version of my birth story. 
I worked all day on Monday (I work at the hospital) 8-4. I was having some cramps all day, they were like period pains. 
I left work at 4pm my car was in the shop so I had a friend drop me off at the dealership. I told my friend not to wait that if the car was not ready I would have them shuttle me home.

MY WATER BROKE AT THE DEALERSHIP!!
Rather embarrassing!
I called friends of mine that live close by to pick me up and I went directly to the hospital. My contractions started really bad as soon as my water broke, there was no time in between. I called my husband to meet me at the hospital.
When we got to L&D they assured me that this was my first baby and I would have lots of time. They registered me and left me in a waiting room to wait my turn!! I couldn't handle the contractions so they took me in at about 5 and I was 4 cm.
I was able to get an epidural around 6 and the doctor checked and said i was 9cm!!! they slowed down the labour to allow more time for antibiotics and the baby came at 9:43 pm. 

Travis spent a few days in the NICU because I was strep B+ and the labour was so short I didn't have enough antibiotics. I also had a fever during delivery and he had a slight fever too. Poor little guy could not regulate his breathing because of cord compression. 

Over all things went really fast everyone at the hospital were fabulous to me. We got to come home on Thursday morning and he is doing great.


----------



## nuffmac

BeccaMichelle i had a section 2 weeks ago and was shocked at the pain too! No one told me it wud be near impossible to get out of bed. Anyway 2 weeks on and i can get out of bed now- finally! Just take all the pain meds they offer. i didnt and paid the price when i felt the real pain!

Congrats to everyone on ur babies and best wishes to all still waiting. Xxx


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi Sunbeams :flower:

My yellow bump turned into a PINK baby :wohoo:!!! I was indeed in labour on Monday when I last posted. Started contractions at 5:30pm, went to the hospital at 9:30pm and was 5cm, laboured in the tub until after midnight and our darling Jasmine Jane was born at 12:52am on July 9th weighing in at 7lb 9oz and 21 inches long! WOW!

The period from transition to birth was extremely shocking and difficult :( I had a really hard time, but am healing. My girl is so perfect though, I love her to bits!

I will hopefully have a chance to catch up with everyone - I'm sure there have been beautiful babes born since I have been on, so huge congrats to everyone!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Floating!! Great news, sounds like it happened pretty quickly!


----------



## caro103

wow tonya, sounds like you had a proper 'tv' moment labour :haha:. So glad everything worked out in the end!

congrats floating :D xxx


----------



## MissFox

Congrats to all the new mommies!!!! 
Ive been MIA here for a while. Hard time being home with DD and not much other adult interaction. Ive been trying to get as much done at home to clean and such bit DD has been a stinker! She keeps dumping out drawers of toys and not listenong at all. 
Also my mom isnt returning my phone calls(called her 12 times the other day... i needed to talk) and now im so pissed i dont even want to call her if i go into labor


----------



## kaths101

Wow babies springing up everywhere now! Welcome to the world baby girls, surely it should be a boy next :winkwink:
Due date today... And nothing. I feels so weird looking at my ticker and seeing due date! Argh you wait so long for this day and it's finally here! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats floating :)

Missfox I would be upset too! Sorry your going stir crazy. I know how it is having the only person to talk to day in and day out being a toddler :haha:


----------



## belle254

Hi all :) mind if I join this thread? Bit late in the pregnancy but I'm 2 days over due with my second bub (my first, my daughter, was born at 40+3 about a year ago!) and the waiting is driving me insane! 
Last time my labour with Evie started randomly, I got into bed one night and my waters broke, contractions started and 5.5 hours later she was born (planned home birth). Im hoping this will be similar but I am VERY impatient! 

Have had v low level period pains, aches and back ache with Braxton hicks for the past 2 days, and today started losing what I think is just mucous plug (lots and lots of snot :) sorry for tmi!) since midday, and still am. No blood though. 
Just timing my braxtons now to see if theres any rhythm to them. 
I am in the very lucky position to have a midwife for a mother, who delivered my daughter last time :) if I get desperate I may ask her to do a sweep in the next few days! It's really bloody hot and I don't know if I can cope much longer! Sorry to rant!
Anyone in a similar state of pregnancy impatient ness? xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi belle, of course you can join us...oh yes there's a few impatient mummy's to be here! 

It's my due date today and not feeling anything. I went 10 days over with my son jack so I'm expecting the same. I have got a sweep booked for Monday though. I've heard they are more efficient with second babies so hoping that's right! It's been sooo hot hasn't it, more difficult to relax and stay cool with another child to look after aswell. 

Lucky you having a mum as a midwife, that's lovely! Do you know what you are having this time? Sounds like you could be on your way, losing plug and Braxton hicks :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

Hope you like the colour red Kath :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> Hope you like the colour red Kath :rofl: :rofl:

:devil: :ignore:


----------



## JJsmom

floatingbaby said:


> Hi Sunbeams :flower:
> 
> My yellow bump turned into a PINK baby :wahoo:!!! I was indeed in labour on Monday when I last posted. Started contractions at 5:30pm, went to the hospital at 9:30pm and was 5cm, laboured in the tub until after midnight and our darling Jasmine Jane was born at 12:52am on July 9th weighing in at 7lb 9oz and 21 inches long! WOW!
> 
> The period from transition to birth was extremely shocking and difficult :( I had a really hard time, but am healing. My girl is so perfect though, I love her to bits!
> 
> I will hopefully have a chance to catch up with everyone - I'm sure there have been beautiful babes born since I have been on, so huge congrats to everyone!

OHHHH!! YAY!!! A baby shares my birthday! Happy Birthday Jasmine!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Becca your csection sounds like mine when I had Libby...that is why I was so keen to try for vbac this time round as the pain was horrible, I had bruises all over my back too from where they tried unsucessful attempts at the epidural. My libby also had lots of mucus and difficulty breathing for the first 72 hours of her little life. She sicked up after every feed it was horrible. I totally understand your frustration and pain! I pray that you have a good recovery. It sucks being stuck in bed! 
All the best of luck for you new mothers. The first few weeks are so hard to adapt and adjust. We are loving little Ethan being home from hospital and the house is in shambles...I think we have a big problem with our wiring in our house as the circut board keeps shutting off when we turn on the heater. May have to ask the real estate to come have a look at it.


----------



## sue_88

belle254 :wave: Welcome. I've added you to the Sunbeams spreadsheet :D

Sorry you're staight into the Overdue Red Club....we don't bite :p

Floating - Have added you're little girl :D

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE#gid=0


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> belle254 :wave: Welcome. I've added you to the Sunbeams spreadsheet :D
> 
> Sorry you're staight into the Overdue Red Club....we don't bite :p
> 
> Floating - Have added you're little girl :D
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE#gid=0

Thanks sue for turning me red too :haha:
At least we have company now! :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

kaths101 said:


> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> belle254 :wave: Welcome. I've added you to the Sunbeams spreadsheet :D
> 
> Sorry you're staight into the Overdue Red Club....we don't bite :p
> 
> Floating - Have added you're little girl :D
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE#gid=0
> 
> Thanks sue for turning me red too :haha:
> At least we have company now! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I nearly forgot to turn you red, I had to open the sheet again! :p Hehehe, yay for the red club.

The babies may share a birthday......you never know!! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

sue_88 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue_88 said:
> 
> 
> belle254 :wave: Welcome. I've added you to the Sunbeams spreadsheet :D
> 
> Sorry you're staight into the Overdue Red Club....we don't bite :p
> 
> Floating - Have added you're little girl :D
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtqtRkxRwwaAdG1iUl9NV3ZKWDk3T0VaS3ZHM1NrZkE#gid=0
> 
> Thanks sue for turning me red too :haha:
> At least we have company now! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I nearly forgot to turn you red, I had to open the sheet again! :p Hehehe, yay for the red club.
> 
> The babies may share a birthday......you never know!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha you are still leader of the gang though, does that mean you have to do motivational speeches and keep us all going Hee Hee 

Yes they might do :happydance:
I feel so achy and crampy that if I get my sweep Monday I think that might kick something off, and Mondays the day for you too! So we will see x


----------



## caro103

Morning ladies, my edd today! Lol, coming into the red club too I think ;-)
Sweep in an hour though so still chance if an edd baby!

Belle, welcome, my situation nearly identical to yours accept no way am I letting my mum do a sweep :+), she'll be 2nd midwife present .
Let's hope there's lots of babies born today/tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## donna noble

Congrats on all the new arrivals!


----------



## pandaspot

Congrats on all the new babies :)

As this is my first I just don't know what the signs are of something beginning to happen. 

I have been having a lot of cramps over the last few days which are gradually getting worse, the last two nights they have woken me. The cramps are really low down in my abdomen. Also it feels like he is trying to push his hand through my cervix is this normal? Also getting sharp pains on the far left of my stomach, low down, like my pubic area. Suppose that's a nerve?


----------



## caro103

sounds normal panda! fx'ed not too much longer!

well sweep is all done :), midwife said I was quite favourable so fx'ed!! she made me bleed which is what happened with the successful sweep when having alex so hoping either later today or tomorrow something might happen!


----------



## TonyaG

Go get checked! That's what my cramps felt like minus the baby trying to push out!


----------



## pandaspot

I hope it's the start of something :) 

Midwife said she do a sweep Friday if I wanted. I don't really know what a sweep is, do they hurt? Should I have it?


----------



## caro103

I had one this morning and had 3 before my son finally came! they're not comfortable but you can tell them to stop if its too bad, but tbh its nothing compared to labour ;). Basically they're trying to stretch and sweep round the top of your cervix to slightly separate the membranes from the cervix and release hormones to get labour going. Personally i'd rather a sweep than risk getting as far as induction but totally up to you and depends on personal opinion...some ladies refuse induction etc :).


----------



## kaths101

I wouldn't say sweeps hurt, they are uncomfortable. I'm having one Monday as like Caro I'm trying to avoid induction if poss. It's worth a go. 
I had 2 sweeps with jack and the second one worked!


----------



## pandaspot

I think I will probably have one, I don't want to be induced would much rather go naturally


----------



## sue_88

I had one on Wednesday - definitely not painful for me, or really uncomfortable. Just unpleasant really. Mine made me have brown spotting for about 4 days but other than that completely unsuccessful.

Being induced tomorrow due to episodes of reduced movement and overdue. X


----------



## sharnahw

sue_88 said:


> I had one on Wednesday - definitely not painful for me, or really uncomfortable. Just unpleasant really. Mine made me have brown spotting for about 4 days but other than that completely unsuccessful.
> 
> Being induced tomorrow due to episodes of reduced movement and overdue. X

Good luck 2mrw Sue :) can't wait to see pics of baby Millie xx


----------



## tlh97990

kaths101 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over
> 
> I don't mind doing it, though I guess we're all be in the same position soon! I can work off the spreadsheet just to keep it updated for everyone.
> 
> Hope you're ok tlh xxClick to expand...

Do you know I can pass it over to you?

I'm starting to feel a little better..I had an amazing labor and birth but the next day I got sick and Friday morning the nurse overdosed me on pain mess and I couldn't function or see straight yet they still sent me home like that...my in laws were supposed to stay and help out but ended up leaving 15 minutes after we got home so that didn't help..my hormones and emotions are totally out of whack and I just want to feel normal again! The lack of sleep isn't helping either

On a lighter note...is anyone formula feeding? If so how often do you feed your baby? I know they say every 4 hours but my little one acts starving two hours later sometimes so we just feed her..shes 9.5lbs so I feel like she may need to eat more sometimes!


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over
> 
> I don't mind doing it, though I guess we're all be in the same position soon! I can work off the spreadsheet just to keep it updated for everyone.
> 
> Hope you're ok tlh xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you know I can pass it over to you?
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little better..I had an amazing labor and birth but the next day I got sick and Friday morning the nurse overdosed me on pain mess and I couldn't function or see straight yet they still sent me home like that...my in laws were supposed to stay and help out but ended up leaving 15 minutes after we got home so that didn't help..my hormones and emotions are totally out of whack and I just want to feel normal again! The lack of sleep isn't helping either
> 
> On a lighter note...is anyone formula feeding? If so how often do you feed your baby? I know they say every 4 hours but my little one acts starving two hours later sometimes so we just feed her..shes 9.5lbs so I feel like she may need to eat more sometimes!Click to expand...

Hi, I think you have to contact admin to get it changed? 
Glad you are feeling a little better. I can't believe the nurse overdosed you, that's terrible! Is it in your notes? I would put in a complaint. 
And not very helpful of your in laws! Maybe they thought they were going to get in the way or was it prearranged they would stay and help. If it was that's terrible that they left. 
I didn't formula feed but I would say if they are hungry then feed them, sometimes babies cluster feed through growth spurts and I guess that goes for formula as well as breast. Maybe ask your health visitor or midwife for advice. 
Remember mummy knows best though so go with your instincts... Which isn't always what it says on the tin! :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

tlh97990 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over
> 
> I don't mind doing it, though I guess we're all be in the same position soon! I can work off the spreadsheet just to keep it updated for everyone.
> 
> Hope you're ok tlh xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you know I can pass it over to you?
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little better..I had an amazing labor and birth but the next day I got sick and Friday morning the nurse overdosed me on pain mess and I couldn't function or see straight yet they still sent me home like that...my in laws were supposed to stay and help out but ended up leaving 15 minutes after we got home so that didn't help..my hormones and emotions are totally out of whack and I just want to feel normal again! The lack of sleep isn't helping either
> 
> On a lighter note...is anyone formula feeding? If so how often do you feed your baby? I know they say every 4 hours but my little one acts starving two hours later sometimes so we just feed her..shes 9.5lbs so I feel like she may need to eat more sometimes!Click to expand...

I am breast feeding and topping up with formula. Dr said let him eat as much as he wants right now.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

tlh97990 said:


> On a lighter note...is anyone formula feeding? If so how often do you feed your baby? I know they say every 4 hours but my little one acts starving two hours later sometimes so we just feed her..shes 9.5lbs so I feel like she may need to eat more sometimes!



we are formula feeding now. LO is taking 4oz every 3-4 hours. if she is giving you cues of hunger then feed her.babies dont all follow the 3-4 hour schedule even on formula. sometimes LO is hungry 2 hours after she eats so we give her a couple more oz and then shes happy. As long as she isnt spitting it back up then you arent over feeding her :) my LO is also 9.5lbs and i do think they eat more than say a 6-7 lb baby


----------



## counting

Congrats to all the ladies on their babies! Having a newborn keeps me pretty busy and we have had weddings, etc so I haven't been on much!

But again, I will share this, because my son is pretty much the cutest:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-14 12.15.48.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caro103

gorgeous pic counting! 

I agree with the others, at this young age, i'd say feed babies when they give you the cues :).

afm,...watch this space, not 100% sure yet but think i'm in early labour! got backache and uncomfortable tightenings every 5-10mins or so. I text my midwife and her reply was 'excellent, I thought the sweep might get things going earlier'...funny how they don't tell you that at the time! lol. off to have a bath and early night and see what happens xxx


----------



## kaths101

Tonya, how is the combi feeding going? I'm considering it, I exclusively bf jack but I'm wondering whether its entirely practical this time having a baby constantly on the breast with a toddler to run after too. 
Does he get nipple confusion? What bottles are you using? 
I didn't get on with pumping last time so don't think I can do that!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck Caro! 

Kaths I did a little combi feeding before I decided to go straight formula and she did just fine with it no confusion or anything we have the tommee tippie bottles. That was part of my decision to go straight formula though because it wasn't working out with having my toddler to chase after. And she always seemed to need something right as I would latch baby to feed.


----------



## pandaspot

I am finding the baby so uncomfortable tonight :( it feels like he is trying to claw his way out of me :(. It's quite painful tbh.


----------



## tlh97990

kaths101 said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I know j just took over this thread but I'm having a rough tone recovering and adjusting to being home...would anyone like to take over
> 
> I don't mind doing it, though I guess we're all be in the same position soon! I can work off the spreadsheet just to keep it updated for everyone.
> 
> Hope you're ok tlh xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you know I can pass it over to you?
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little better..I had an amazing labor and birth but the next day I got sick and Friday morning the nurse overdosed me on pain mess and I couldn't function or see straight yet they still sent me home like that...my in laws were supposed to stay and help out but ended up leaving 15 minutes after we got home so that didn't help..my hormones and emotions are totally out of whack and I just want to feel normal again! The lack of sleep isn't helping either
> 
> On a lighter note...is anyone formula feeding? If so how often do you feed your baby? I know they say every 4 hours but my little one acts starving two hours later sometimes so we just feed her..shes 9.5lbs so I feel like she may need to eat more sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I think you have to contact admin to get it changed?
> Glad you are feeling a little better. I can't believe the nurse overdosed you, that's terrible! Is it in your notes? I would put in a complaint.
> And not very helpful of your in laws! Maybe they thought they were going to get in the way or was it prearranged they would stay and help. If it was that's terrible that they left.
> I didn't formula feed but I would say if they are hungry then feed them, sometimes babies cluster feed through growth spurts and I guess that goes for formula as well as breast. Maybe ask your health visitor or midwife for advice.
> Remember mummy knows best though so go with your instincts... Which isn't always
> what it says on the tin! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks ill contact them!

As for my in laws they were supposed to come up to watch my older daughter while I
delivered the baby...my husband called them at 10 and at 3 he still wasn't at the hospital 
I called him and he said his parents hadn't even left yet when they love 4 hours away I ended up being alone when I delivered her because my husband couldn't leave our daughter..they left theirs house 4 hours after I delivered because they wanted to sleep before they made the drive...I'm really upset because I had bought them a 50 dollar gift card for coming to help and its to a place we'll never eat at. I didn't give it to them because they pretty much came for a two day visit and left..when they're daughter had a baby they stayed for over a week and cooked and cleaned and everything so my husband is upset too.


----------



## kaths101

Thanks proud, that's good to know! How is life with a newborn and toddler? :wacko:

Panda, it is painful isn't it, I've been getting my bladder kicked the last few days and a foot protruding right out my side.. Won't be long and then we'd probably miss it! 

Tlh that's awful of your in laws, I would be so livid if they didn't leave on time, I bet you and your DH feel so let down :hugs:

Still no news here! Sweep this morning so hoping that kicks something off. 

Hope all you ladies with newborns are getting on ok x


----------



## Libbysmum

Our Ethan is two weeks old today. We took him to the doctor for his first visit and he has already gained about 700 grams! He proceeded to projectile vomit all over the doctor lounge so she has requested an ultrasound on his tummy to rule out anything suspect.
I have to have a blood test to check my iron etc and then we will go back next week for a follow up appointment. 
Today we went to the Medicare office to sort out his enrollment and when I went in and took my number waited in the chairs then finally got served the lady asked where the form was...umm yeah we left it at home! So DH had to go back to the house to find it and then line up all over again! Took about an hour longer than planned and Ethan was so hungry and crying and my nipple has been painful so I decided to top him up with some formula. I wonder if that is what he threw up in the doctors office??
I really had hoped to bf exclusively but don't think it is going as well as I hoped...mix feeding is just as hard though cause he guzzles it too quickly and then spits it back up. At least with the bfeeding he keeps it down mostly. I tried expressing some milk today and got about 25mls only :( sad.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, 

Not been on for a while as it's been a busy weekend with a wedding and visitors. Ellie has also been on a growth spurt so lots of feeding and not much sleep here. 

Congratulations to all on their new babies :) Lovely to see all the new arrivals. 

To all those awaiting inductions - Best of luck, hope all goes well and your LO arrive soon x x 

TLH - So sorry to hear about your in-laws, cant believe they were so unhelpful for you :hugs:

libbysmum - Hope all goes well at Ethans check ups. Sorry that feeding is problematic, not really sure what to suggest. May be speak to your dr for some advice or a BF councillor ?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kaths it can be challenging at times that's for sure! But it's also awesome to see how well dd1 has taken to her :) for the most part she absolutely loves her. My toddle has been acting up a little but I think that's more terrible twos than anything else :haha:

Libby that's great that Ethan is gaining weight :) sorry breastfeeding isn't going like you hoped. Hopefully you get it sorted out if that's what you are wanting :)

Sue good luck with your induction today!( I think it's today :haha: ) Can't wait to see a picture of Millie!

We are doing good here. Sinc switching to formula I have a much more content baby and a lot more time for dd1. I'm a happier less stressed mommy and I think that's the most important thing for our family.


----------



## nicki01

Hello ladies! Can I jump in! I'm 1 day overdue now! :-/.
Have a sweep booked for Wednesday but am hoping to have popped before then! (Wishful thinking no doubt)!
My first little one was 2 weeks early so this wait is not fun! I e been expecting baby to make an appearance for ages!!
Just had a read through the last 20 pages or so! Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies and hope others are not waiting too long!


----------



## tlh97990

Proud my toddler has been acting out more than usual..she's been helpful with bringing me diapers and wipes throwing things away holding the bottle and what not but if she gets told no about anything she throws a temper tantrum...I think shes wanting more one on one attention from me which ks hard to do right now


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hey girls! Still no sleep in the Smith household! well none for me that is! He's sleeping well now.. so technically I should be sleeping but it's the middle of the day. He seems to cluster feed ALL night. I think tonight I'm going to sleep on the sofa and move him to the rock n play. The co-sleeper is not working for us yet. He won't sleep in it and with my c-section I can't lift him in and out easily. Wound up co-sleeping last night without meaning too so almost gave myself a heart attack. good thing my body DOESN'T move when in bed with a baby! 

Question: We're exclusively breastfeeding and he's not even getting a pacifier... that said... what are your opinions a special...'during nappy change time only' pacifier? He's typical in that he hates being changed. I'm not good at it yet.... changing boys is SO different from girls and I just know I'm about to get peed on the whole time so I'm clumsy and awkward. His crying just makes everything 10x harder. Do you think giving him one during changes would confuse him? I almost always nurse him directly after a change anyway so I don't think taking it back away would be a problem.

I also feel like I'd be a hypocrite if I gave him one.. but honestly I don't think anything is really black and white and I don't want to shoot myself in the foot for some imagined "pride" 

So.. weird idea.. or okay? I'd love your thoughts. (and if you have any tips for changing boys I'd love to hear those as well!)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

tlh97990 said:


> Proud my toddler has been acting out more than usual..she's been helpful with bringing me diapers and wipes throwing things away holding the bottle and what not but if she gets told no about anything she throws a temper tantrum...I think shes wanting more one on one attention from me which ks hard to do right now

Yeah - my little girl is definitely not getting enough sleep and is way more emotional. Doesn't understand why I can't pick her up etc etc. She woke up with a big canker sore on her mouth this morning where she'd chewed on it in her sleep. Definitely manifested stress. I think we're going to need to schedule some special one on one time with her pretty soon.


----------



## TonyaG

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hey girls! Still no sleep in the Smith household! well none for me that is! He's sleeping well now.. so technically I should be sleeping but it's the middle of the day. He seems to cluster feed ALL night. I think tonight I'm going to sleep on the sofa and move him to the rock n play. The co-sleeper is not working for us yet. He won't sleep in it and with my c-section I can't lift him in and out easily. Wound up co-sleeping last night without meaning too so almost gave myself a heart attack. good thing my body DOESN'T move when in bed with a baby!
> 
> Question: We're exclusively breastfeeding and he's not even getting a pacifier... that said... what are your opinions a special...'during nappy change time only' pacifier? He's typical in that he hates being changed. I'm not good at it yet.... changing boys is SO different from girls and I just know I'm about to get peed on the whole time so I'm clumsy and awkward. His crying just makes everything 10x harder. Do you think giving him one during changes would confuse him? I almost always nurse him directly after a change anyway so I don't think taking it back away would be a problem.
> 
> I also feel like I'd be a hypocrite if I gave him one.. but honestly I don't think anything is really black and white and I don't want to shoot myself in the foot for some imagined "pride"
> 
> So.. weird idea.. or okay? I'd love your thoughts. (and if you have any tips for changing boys I'd love to hear those as well!)

I see no issue with giving the pacifier. Travis was given a pacifier in the NICU and he has not grown attached to it, we try to give it to him when he's upset and he spits it out. 

I also need tips for changing boys, I'm being peed on all the time!


----------



## kaths101

Tips for changing boys, get everything ready beforehand and do it as quickly as you can :haha:
You can see when they're about to wee, they draw their tummies in.. You'll get pro at it, whip it off and another straight on haha..

I can't see a problem with a pacifier for changing, you have nothing to prove to anyone.. Just do what you think is right and what you need to do to get through the rough times! :hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Boys nappy changing ... open nappy, let cold air hit him, close it quick :haha: then you should have got the wee out the way :rofl: 

I will be back in a few weeks saying I can't get them done :haha: 

As for dummy I think if you are keeping it to just one time of the day I don't see an issue with it.


----------



## kaths101

Oh and another thing I know it's obvious but I've done it a few times , make sure their winky doesn't get caught and is pointed downwards into the padded bit of the nappy (hold winky with thumb and Velcro sides quickly)... if you do it in a rush and it's a bit off centre there may be a problem...I saw a fountain coming out of jacks nappy the other day :blush:
(Probably applys to you in a few months time when they're a bit older but thought I'd mention it :haha:)


----------



## JJsmom

I have yet to give Coltyn a pacifier. I was told not to for the first 3-4 weeks with BF. With that said, I got some at the baby shower my sis finally had for him this weekend. Tied to give him one on the ride home as he wouldnt quiet down on the car ride and he refused to take it. My sis said my nephew was like that too and he BF. As far as changing them, Coltyn is 4 weeks old and I've been pooed on twice and he's peed on himself twice. LOL! Mostly, like others hav said make sure you have everything ready. Diaper is opened up, wipe folded ready to use, pull diaper down, wipe fast, pull diaper out and throw the new one under him. That's how I finally got it down. Plenty of practice and you'll have your method too!


----------



## kaths101

nicki01 said:


> Hello ladies! Can I jump in! I'm 1 day overdue now! :-/.
> Have a sweep booked for Wednesday but am hoping to have popped before then! (Wishful thinking no doubt)!
> My first little one was 2 weeks early so this wait is not fun! I e been expecting baby to make an appearance for ages!!
> Just had a read through the last 20 pages or so! Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies and hope others are not waiting too long!

Hi nicki, I'm 2 days over and tried a sweep today. Not successful. Cervix still closed :nope:
Do you know what you're having? Or are you yellow? X


----------



## maratobe

hey girls! i havent been on to congratulate anyone in a few days cause we ended up in the hospital as my c-section scar has split open! i wasnt going to go get it checked when i noticed it was (TMI) oozing...but my family made me go get checked. the doctor said he was glad i did get checked because i was almost at the stage of the infection spreading and i would have ended up in sweats and a fever! he said the wound was breaking down and had split, he did a swab and took bloods but he said its very infected!! so they washed it up, put steri strips on it (he wanted to put stitches back in it but because it was infected he didnt) and they dressed it! then i had to stay and be put on a drip for a course of antibiotics and now im on a weeks worth of them! plus i have to rest and go to the doctor this week to get checked!
i didnt think this would happen with my 2nd c-section :( but its very hard to rest and heal up when im chasing a 20 month old around and having to look after the house all day! wish my hubby actually got proper time off work :(
sorry just venting now lol


----------



## Libbysmum

Totally know where you are coming from Maratobe...it sure is hard work "not lifting" and not "over doing things" when you have your hands full with a toddler. Thankfully I have had DH home for two weeks. He started back at work today :( He has been pretty good and ran the vacuume over the living area and kitchen for me and has been helping with nappy changes and meal prep. It has been really busy trying to get all the documents done for his birth certificate and parental payments...we finally made it down to Medicare yesterday and once got there realized I didn't have the rotton form! So I had to send DH home to find it. Talk about time wasting!
Ethan went to his first Dr appointment and has gained a little weight so I was relieved that my milk is actually filling him enough for extra growth. I was concerned about bfeeding as I had so much trouble with my supply with Libby.
Libby turned two on Thursday. Ethan is now two weeks...time flies.


----------



## oneandtwo

boy changes-fold a wipe beforeyou take the,diaper off, as.soon as the diaper is down put the wipe on his penis, he'llstillpee but it preventsit spraying all over. the stop peeing as soon as the diapers off as they get a bit older. but yes, have everythingready and go as fast as you can, i also put towels underneath so ifthey did poo/pee it was easy to clean.

i think changing little girls is effing disgusting lol, the only "nice" thing is you cant get peed on by them, really. have yet to be pooped on but she did poop on ds#3.s head the other day; he was napping behind me plus bad bum angling on my part. poor fella i laughed so hard, he didnt find it as amusing.

as far as pacifiers-we ebf, my oldest always took a,bink, they started him in the nicu, my other two boys never took to it/we never offered on a regularbasis. Wilhelmina gets grumpy in the car sometimes, so i have ds#1 pop a bink in her mouth and she calms a bit. it doesn'tconfuse them it seems if its not used all the time. ive not personally witnessed nipple confusionother than with my oldest.


----------



## tlh97990

Ive been sleeping on the couch with Charlotte in her swing mainly because her room is upstairs and I cant frequently run the stairs yet


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions girls! :hugs:

I might try getting a pacifier in the house to try, but I'd actually forgotten that we offered Jessie one around 6 months and she wouldn't take it! I forget that sometimes these decisions aren't actually ours to make. If he's already angry.. it might be a non-issue anyway. lol

Ooh I like the towel idea. Need to find a store to pick up some cheap wash cloths or something. If I was back in Glasgow I'd just head to Primark! 

I found a tutorial for cute burp cloths, but mom took her sewing machine home with her this time.. not like I'd have time to sew anyway!





tlh97990 said:


> Ive been sleeping on the couch with Charlotte in her swing mainly because her room is upstairs and I cant frequently run the stairs yet

We've set up camp on the sofa too. If I do the stairs too much I start to seriously regret it. He seems to sleep decently in the rock n play and our sofa reclines electronically which makes life much easier on me!

Oooh Gabe's awake. LOL it's so funny seeing him up, feels like he almost never has his eyes open.


----------



## MissFox

Check amazon for peepee teepees if yoire desperate lol.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

MissFox said:


> Check amazon for peepee teepees if yoire desperate lol.

haha! A friend actually gave me hers, said she had two boys and never used them. I've tried using them but they just wobble off. When was the last time anyone changed a completely stationary baby! LOL I think I'm just going to have to accept that I'm going to get peed in the face at some point.

*maratobe*Oh my... that sounds horrible. How long had it been since your surgery? My doc wants to see me back in the office by 2 weeks to check my incision. I was so unprepared for all this c-section stuff. It's a completely different world. I did ask the doctor for a belly band while I was in the hospital and OH MY GOSH the relief walking around with it is sooo different than if I don't put it on. I would recommend it to anyone getting sliced open. 

Any helpful tips out there for recovering from a c-sec? Magic potions/lotions/etc ? ;) k

I'm getting some nipple scabbing from bad latching :( I think I'm running into that 'boob is too big' and makes it hard for him to get a mouthful initially. Lots of latching, quick feed, letting go and then readjusting. I just have to keep reminding myself that we'll both get the hang of it soon and it won't hurt so much and it'll be positively easy. Hopefully! (I have had a few panic moments where I worry he's not going to get it and we're not going to be successful, but I can't think like that.) He's putting on weight so all is still good.


----------



## oneandtwo

becca--i had the same big boob,latch problemwith my last lo. he was,partiallylazy too, i found,kind,of,rolling,his,lower lip on the bottom part of the areola, then pushinghis mouthover my nipple,helped. also really squishingmy boob likea sandwichand pushinga bit more into his mouth. somewhere on,kellymom.com they have a little illustration om latchingfrom bottom to top. it took some practicebut really helped.,my nipples were cracked/scabbed/bleedingand i wouldcry at every feed till i foynd that latchingmethod!


----------



## oneandtwo

sorry for the typos my phoneis crappingout!


----------



## Libbysmum

I have small/average boobs and the latching seems worse with my left than with my right...fairly sure is because of the earlier surgery they messed up my arm with the transfusion tissuing badly causing a giant bruise half way down my arm making it painful to hold Ethan with that arm during feeding. It is still blueish yellow today two weeks later.


----------



## maratobe

BeccaMichelle said:


> *maratobe*Oh my... that sounds horrible. How long had it been since your surgery? My doc wants to see me back in the office by 2 weeks to check my incision. I was so unprepared for all this c-section stuff. It's a completely different world. I did ask the doctor for a belly band while I was in the hospital and OH MY GOSH the relief walking around with it is sooo different than if I don't put it on. I would recommend it to anyone getting sliced open.

i had my c-section 21 days ago and it was day 17 that i noticed the infection! but they checked it before i left hospital, checked it 2 days later and then 3 days after that.... but they reckon it split because of the infection, not the infection cause the wound opened. i agree having a c-section is a tough recovery! you dont know it until you go through it! 
marli has now put on 520 grams in 2 weeks and over 600 since leaving hospital and she has grown 3.5cms since birth!! :happydance:


----------



## alannadee

Lots to catch up on, but just to say that baby Charlie arrived Saturday 13th at 12.36pm he was 10lb 1oz with just gas and air. It ended up an assisted birth with the suction cup and then his shoulders got stuck so the last bit was a bit manic with lots of people. But we are both fine. We had to stay in hospital for 48hrs to make sure there was no damage to him.


----------



## nicki01

kaths101 said:


> nicki01 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Can I jump in! I'm 1 day overdue now! :-/.
> Have a sweep booked for Wednesday but am hoping to have popped before then! (Wishful thinking no doubt)!
> My first little one was 2 weeks early so this wait is not fun! I e been expecting baby to make an appearance for ages!!
> Just had a read through the last 20 pages or so! Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies and hope others are not waiting too long!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nicki, I'm 2 days over and tried a sweep today. Not successful. Cervix still closed :nope:
> Do you know what you're having? Or are you yellow? XClick to expand...

Hiya!
My sweep is tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous! How bad is it?

I'm team yellow so really keen to get this bump moving and find out!!


----------



## caro103

My yellow bump turned blue last night, 9.55pm Edward Stirling was born at home, 7lb 11.5oz  xx


----------



## nicki01

Congratulations on your blue bundle!


----------



## july2013

Great to hear about all of these little babies! Welcome to the world! And congrats to all the mamas!


----------



## Miss Bellum

alannadee said:


> Lots to catch up on, but just to say that baby Charlie arrived Saturday 13th at 12.36pm he was 10lb 1oz with just gas and air. It ended up an assisted birth with the suction cup and then his shoulders got stuck so the last bit was a bit manic with lots of people. But we are both fine. We had to stay in hospital for 48hrs to make sure there was no damage to him.

Congratulations on the birth of your boy! Good to hear all went well, looking forward to pics. xxx:happydance::thumbup::flower:



caro103 said:


> My yellow bump turned blue last night, 9.55pm Edward Stirling was born at home, 7lb 11.5oz  xx

Congratulations on the birth of your boy! Good to hear all went well, looking forward to pics. xxx:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the new arrivals :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations to the new mummies :D


----------



## kaths101

nicki01 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicki01 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Can I jump in! I'm 1 day overdue now! :-/.
> Have a sweep booked for Wednesday but am hoping to have popped before then! (Wishful thinking no doubt)!
> My first little one was 2 weeks early so this wait is not fun! I e been expecting baby to make an appearance for ages!!
> Just had a read through the last 20 pages or so! Congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies and hope others are not waiting too long!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nicki, I'm 2 days over and tried a sweep today. Not successful. Cervix still closed :nope:
> Do you know what you're having? Or are you yellow? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya!
> My sweep is tomorrow and I'm a bit nervous! How bad is it?
> 
> I'm team yellow so really keen to get this bump moving and find out!!Click to expand...

I had 2 sweeps with jack the first didn't hurt, the second was uncomfortable but then I felt that one did something so I'd rather be uncomfortable for a few minutes and get the baby moving. You just have to stay relaxed and think of something nice and not what is actually happening down there :haha:


----------



## kaths101

I've just noticed I can now change the first page, so bear with me and I will crack on once jacks in bed tonight! 
Plenty of time as everyone seems to have babies now *sob sob and I don't :haha:

If I miss anyone can you put your details on again x


----------



## Pink Flowers

see my sweep just felt like she had invaded my privacy and nothing came of it apart from bleeding. 

Monster has fallen asleep on the sofa after school, luckily he doesn't need to be up early tomorrow so I can keep him up!


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm having a scan today to check on baby's size, looking forward to seeing what's going on in there! This will be my 5th scan for this pregnancy!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> *see my sweep just felt like she had invaded my privacy* and nothing came of it apart from bleeding.
> 
> Monster has fallen asleep on the sofa after school, luckily he doesn't need to be up early tomorrow so I can keep him up!

That's how mine felt yesterday, totally pointless! 
but Im still going to try again Thursday :wacko:


----------



## kaths101

Vankiwi said:


> I'm having a scan today to check on baby's size, looking forward to seeing what's going on in there! This will be my 5th scan for this pregnancy!

Is it normal where you are to get a scan this late? Hope all goes well :) x


----------



## sue_88

still waiting for the stubborn madam!! 3cm dilated this morning, waiting for my labour bed & MW to break my waters. Been waiting since 10am bored shitless and mildly contracting!! Nothing painful, just wished they'd get a move on! X x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh man sue I thought for sure you were updating to say she was here. Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting much longer


----------



## Vankiwi

kaths101 said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a scan today to check on baby's size, looking forward to seeing what's going on in there! This will be my 5th scan for this pregnancy!
> 
> Is it normal where you are to get a scan this late? Hope all goes well :) xClick to expand...

No, I had one at 32w as I was measuring 36w, but all was normal apart from really long legs! So just checking again. I'm 5'2" and DH is 6'4" so no guesses where the long legs come from!!


----------



## MissFox

I know here is it typical to get a 40 week scan to check fluid levels and other stuff


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, first page is now updated (I think), very confusing.. first time ive had to use my brain for a few weeks!! haha
If ive left anyone off or got anything wrong then let me know xx 

Sue, blimey youve been waiting ages!!..come on Millie - the boys are outnumbering the girls at the moment .. you need to pick up the pinks!!
17 blues VS 13 pinks!! and if you dont hurry up George will beat you to it!! (No chance!!) :rofl:

Vankiwi, ah I see! Shes going to be a supermodel!! Lovely long legs *Im jealous :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

Front page looks great kath. Thanks again!


----------



## Vankiwi

Scan went well! She's measuring bang on target apart from her legs are at 41w3d! She's all legs! Estimated at 8lbs so that's ok!


----------



## MissFox

:thumbup:


----------



## dove830

kaths101 said:


> Hi all, first page is now updated (I think), very confusing.. first time ive had to use my brain for a few weeks!! haha
> If ive left anyone off or got anything wrong then let me know xx
> 
> Sue, blimey youve been waiting ages!!..come on Millie - the boys are outnumbering the girls at the moment .. you need to pick up the pinks!!
> 17 blues VS 13 pinks!! and if you dont hurry up George will beat you to it!! (No chance!!) :rofl:
> 
> Vankiwi, ah I see! Shes going to be a supermodel!! Lovely long legs *Im jealous :haha:

Hi...can you you fix me?? I was due July 11th, and had Lucas Alexander at 38 weeks exactly. He was 11 lbs 6 oz, and 21.75 inches :) Thanks:)


----------



## rabab780

kaths101 said:


> Hi all, first page is now updated (I think), very confusing.. first time ive had to use my brain for a few weeks!! haha
> If ive left anyone off or got anything wrong then let me know xx
> 
> Sue, blimey youve been waiting ages!!..come on Millie - the boys are outnumbering the girls at the moment .. you need to pick up the pinks!!
> 17 blues VS 13 pinks!! and if you dont hurry up George will beat you to it!! (No chance!!) :rofl:
> 
> Vankiwi, ah I see! Shes going to be a supermodel!! Lovely long legs *Im jealous :haha:

Dear 
Can u add me pls 
I was due on the 22 of July but I had my little son Rayan on the 1st July at 37 weeks weighting 6 Pounds .
Thanks :flower:


----------



## counting

So happy, Joey made it back to birth weight today! Really pleased considering he was jaundiced and lost a lot of weight(and we are exclusively bf). Proud momma moment :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-16 17.30.35.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on the new blue babies. Well done to you ladies. Hurry up Kaths and Sue!
We can't wait to hear news of your babies. 
I was on my way today to take Libby to playgroup and stopped and got coffee from Macdonalds. I decided to call the xray about Ethan's u/s and they asked me to come straight in...so we never got to playgroup much to Libby's disappointment :( poor girl has had to take the back seat. She was very good during his U/s and the sonographer couldn't see anything nasty so that was a real relief. 
I took both kids home for a feed and sleep and woke up and glanced at my clock and it said 14:05 and I freaked out thinking it said 4.05! Totally misread it thinking we had all slept too long. 
The fridge is looking rather empty so may have to go to the grocery store on the way to get DH from work. I just got to summon up some energy!!


----------



## kaths101

No probs dove and Rabab, I will make all changes tonight when my little man is in bed, I need to do it on my laptop. So dove was your boy born on the 27th June? Think I've worked that out right? :flower:

Counting that's fab news, your little man is adorable. What a cutie!! And so glad he's putting on weight.. Must be your super mummy milk! :thumbup:

No news from me libbysmum, feel so done now. Sweep couldn't even go ahead as cervix was shut and they think I have a uti, so do I now as it's painful to wee etc.. Hard for me to tell though I thought it was just pregnancy symptoms. Pain in back, going for wee and not a lot coming out etc. seeing midwife tomorrow again! 
I was hoping there might be an update from sue though, she must be well on her way now or already has Millie in her arms. I'm hoping so!! 
Glad Ethan's u/s was ok and Libby was a good girl. I guess plans do have to change when you have a newborn! 
I've done that with the sleep thing before too! Haha


----------



## Pink Flowers

I give up today, I have sat here in tears for the last 5 minutes because Oliver is driving me insane and my house looks a tip and I can't hoover, and M isn't helping with anything because he is too busy with work :cry:


----------



## caro103

Aww pink :hugs:, could also be a good sign things are moving with baby!

Hope all is ok for sue!

And things get moving for those still waiting soon x


----------



## misshastings

41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...

Feeling horrible with this heat :(

Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...

Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!

xxx


----------



## motherearth23

Hi all!! I had my baby boy, Samson, July 17th (his due date!) at 12:17am! <3 we are still at the hospital and will be until Friday. I plan on writing his birth story ASAP because the details get fuzzy so quickly once your babe is in your arms. We are currently enjoying a skin to skin cuddle with his belly full of colostrum and mine full of shoddy hospital breakfast ;) but we are so happy together!!! :) daddy is happy too, but currently napping. I think labor tired him out more than it did me haha! Will post later on. By the way he was 9lbs 7oz, and born peacefully into the water tub as I had hoped for <3


----------



## kaths101

Sounds perfect MotherEarth! Well apart from the hospital food! 
Congratulations! 

I'm slightly jealous as you were behind me on the list and I'm still waiting for my babe!! I will add you to the front page later x


----------



## kaths101

misshastings said:


> 41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...
> 
> Feeling horrible with this heat :(
> 
> Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...
> 
> Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!
> 
> xxx

I feel your pain, it's so hot for anyone, but being huge and overdue is no fun at all. Any air conditioned place is lovely isn't it but the minute you back outside..phewww 
Are you going to have sweeps? I've got one tomorrow!


----------



## misshastings

kaths101 said:


> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...
> 
> Feeling horrible with this heat :(
> 
> Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...
> 
> Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I feel your pain, it's so hot for anyone, but being huge and overdue is no fun at all. Any air conditioned place is lovely isn't it but the minute you back outside..phewww
> Are you going to have sweeps? I've got one tomorrow!Click to expand...


I believe i'm having one tomorrow thank god! And probably going to book my induction as well which is a bit scary but much needed at this point! I haven't complained about the heat but today it really is getting to me! Plus i had my midwife telling me i was going to of had her by 37 weeks so i feel a bit cheated now :( lol.

Keep cheering myself by buying baby clothes... Little girl is fully kitted out until shes 9 months old! Lol.

Are you going to be booking an induction tomorrow?

x


----------



## kaths101

misshastings said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...
> 
> Feeling horrible with this heat :(
> 
> Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...
> 
> Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I feel your pain, it's so hot for anyone, but being huge and overdue is no fun at all. Any air conditioned place is lovely isn't it but the minute you back outside..phewww
> Are you going to have sweeps? I've got one tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe i'm having one tomorrow thank god! And probably going to book my induction as well which is a bit scary but much needed at this point! I haven't complained about the heat but today it really is getting to me! Plus i had my midwife telling me i was going to of had her by 37 weeks so i feel a bit cheated now :( lol.
> 
> Keep cheering myself by buying baby clothes... Little girl is fully kitted out until shes 9 months old! Lol.
> 
> Are you going to be booking an induction tomorrow?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yes my induction will be booked tomorrow too. It is scary to think that in a maximum of 10 days I will have a baby one way or other! 
I'm the same, I've coped with the heat up until today but today it's just sooo hot, I keep drinking but I feel dizzy and the minute I move its just Urgh..

I know ..the longer this goes on, the more money were spending :haha: come on babies otherwise we will be poor by the time you arrive.. We keep going out for lunch saying it will be the last time for a while we can do that etc etc and it's something to do! I also keep buying baby things!


----------



## JJsmom

Hope you overdue ladies get moving along quickly with your babes!! 

Congrats ladies who have had their babies!!

Coltyn has his 1 month check up today as his doc was off last week. He is now 9lbs 8oz and 21 3/4 inches long! They said for his age, his weight is in the 40th percentile, his height is in the 50th percentile, and his head of 13 3/4 inches...is in the 5th percentile. He has a small head!! LOL! That's why I had no tears or cuts! He got another vaccination today. Poor guy screamed. :( He has done so well with his other shots and when they had to take all the blood and stuff in the beginning. Doc is very impressed with his weight. I asked him about how he spits up a lot of the breastmilk and he said he isn't concerned because his weight is so good. 

Last night was a difficult night. I guess I forgot to set my alarm like I was supposed to and he woke up 4.5 hrs later screaming for food and I was so engorged I grabbed the pump and woke DH up to help a bit. He started yelling at Coltyn to stop screaming in his ear. I went off! I said I might get upset at him for biting my nipple and yanking it which hurts bad, but no matter how bad of a headache I have or how tired I am, I NEVER yell at him! Needless to say, he didn't have him long and I told him he can take his rear back to bed since he is going to have an attitude like that! He apologized to me but it didn't make it any better. It was Coltyn he yelled at, not me! Poor dear ended up eating around 6 oz! My poor breasts hurt so bad at that point I went on and pumped them out fully which gave me 6oz. It was crazy! Otherwise, I'm feeding him, then an hour and a half later I pump and then I feed again when he's ready. I keep stocking the milk up in the freezer!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jj can't believe Coltyn is 1 month already! Time sure does fly huh? Glad he is doing well and gaining! Sorry dh was being a butt. My dh doesn't even hear LO in the middle of the night which is fine I get a little peeved when he doesn't try to wake up with the kids in the morning though after I have gotten up and down all night. Men eh? 

Hope you ladies that are over due have your babies soon! I'm sure you are all fed up by this point. 


Still no update from sue?


----------



## kaths101

Updates done... We now have 20 boys / 13 girls :baby:


----------



## july2013

More boys! Go team blue!


----------



## Libbysmum

JJ's mom I am slightly jelous you are getting so much milk...I struggle to pump out 1 oz! I am going to ask about supply medication at the Doctors on Monday. I would love to have a surplus but haven't had time or energy to get it. Right now I am feeling sick...tummy ache, shivers and sore throat.
Trying to take it easy today as much as I can with a newborn and a toddler!


----------



## tlh97990

Ladies I need your opinions...I am ordering blankets for my daughters embroidered with their names and date of births but I cant decide on colors lol...the blankets come in white, light pink, light blue, and light green and the names can be any color thread..madelyns room is purple and brown. Charlotte's room is pinks and oranges..what colors should I do for both girls?


----------



## Libbysmum

aww thl9 that sounds so sweet! I would go for white because I think it looks fresh and clean but either colours seem nice. Someone from our church did one like that for Libby when she was a baby in Lemon/yellow.


----------



## sue_88

Millie Amanda Walker arrived at 1:26am, Thursday 18th July 2013, weighing 8lb 7oz!! X x


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Sue!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## misshastings

kaths101 said:


> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...
> 
> Feeling horrible with this heat :(
> 
> Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...
> 
> Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I feel your pain, it's so hot for anyone, but being huge and overdue is no fun at all. Any air conditioned place is lovely isn't it but the minute you back outside..phewww
> Are you going to have sweeps? I've got one tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe i'm having one tomorrow thank god! And probably going to book my induction as well which is a bit scary but much needed at this point! I haven't complained about the heat but today it really is getting to me! Plus i had my midwife telling me i was going to of had her by 37 weeks so i feel a bit cheated now :( lol.
> 
> Keep cheering myself by buying baby clothes... Little girl is fully kitted out until shes 9 months old! Lol.
> 
> Are you going to be booking an induction tomorrow?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes my induction will be booked tomorrow too. It is scary to think that in a maximum of 10 days I will have a baby one way or other!
> I'm the same, I've coped with the heat up until today but today it's just sooo hot, I keep drinking but I feel dizzy and the minute I move its just Urgh..
> 
> I know ..the longer this goes on, the more money were spending :haha: come on babies otherwise we will be poor by the time you arrive.. We keep going out for lunch saying it will be the last time for a while we can do that etc etc and it's something to do! I also keep buying baby things!Click to expand...



Good luck today with your appointment! Fingers crossed we will both have induction dates sorted out by the end of them! I'm so desperate now! If she told me they could do it this afternoon i'd be down that hospital in a matter of minutes haha xxx


----------



## kaths101

tlh97990 said:


> Ladies I need your opinions...I am ordering blankets for my daughters embroidered with their names and date of births but I cant decide on colors lol...the blankets come in white, light pink, light blue, and light green and the names can be any color thread..madelyns room is purple and brown. Charlotte's room is pinks and oranges..what colors should I do for both girls?

I would go with white and then could the embroidery match their room one in purple, one in pink


----------



## kaths101

misshastings said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misshastings said:
> 
> 
> 41 weeks tomorrow :( Seeing my midwife tomorrow lunch time to discuss what we are going to do...
> 
> Feeling horrible with this heat :(
> 
> Walked about 4 miles around our air conditioned shopping center today and still no sign of baby girl...
> 
> Fingers crossed these late arrivals make an appearance very soon!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I feel your pain, it's so hot for anyone, but being huge and overdue is no fun at all. Any air conditioned place is lovely isn't it but the minute you back outside..phewww
> Are you going to have sweeps? I've got one tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe i'm having one tomorrow thank god! And probably going to book my induction as well which is a bit scary but much needed at this point! I haven't complained about the heat but today it really is getting to me! Plus i had my midwife telling me i was going to of had her by 37 weeks so i feel a bit cheated now :( lol.
> 
> Keep cheering myself by buying baby clothes... Little girl is fully kitted out until shes 9 months old! Lol.
> 
> Are you going to be booking an induction tomorrow?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes my induction will be booked tomorrow too. It is scary to think that in a maximum of 10 days I will have a baby one way or other!
> I'm the same, I've coped with the heat up until today but today it's just sooo hot, I keep drinking but I feel dizzy and the minute I move its just Urgh..
> 
> I know ..the longer this goes on, the more money were spending :haha: come on babies otherwise we will be poor by the time you arrive.. We keep going out for lunch saying it will be the last time for a while we can do that etc etc and it's something to do! I also keep buying baby things!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck today with your appointment! Fingers crossed we will both have induction dates sorted out by the end of them! I'm so desperate now! If she told me they could do it this afternoon i'd be down that hospital in a matter of minutes haha xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, I'm desperate too but keep hoping he will come on his own, for recovery sake and hopefully get home to my other little man. 
Getting fed up now though! Come on babies!! 
Good luck to you too x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yay congrats sue! Been waiting for your update :) hope you and Millie are doing well!


----------



## misshastings

Had a very successful S+S a few minutes ago! Well midwife says it's successful!

Going back for another one on Sunday if this one doesn't work and then getting induced on Tuesday if that doesn't work.

Baby is head down, fully engaged, she reckons it should all kick off fairly soonish :)

Feeling a bit more positive now :)

xxx


----------



## caro103

Good luck miss Hastings!

My little man is looking a tad yellow today :-/, come on milk...I need you to flush him through!! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

misshastings said:


> Had a very successful S+S a few minutes ago! Well midwife says it's successful!
> 
> Going back for another one on Sunday if this one doesn't work and then getting induced on Tuesday if that doesn't work.
> 
> Baby is head down, fully engaged, she reckons it should all kick off fairly soonish :)
> 
> Feeling a bit more positive now :)
> 
> xxx

My sweep was more promising too, i was 12cm dilated and she could reach the head. Booked in for induction Saturday 27th. Hopefully we won't reach induction.
Yours sounds very promising, mine still isn't fully engaged! 
If the sweep works it should within 48 hours so good luck xx


----------



## Miss Bellum

congratulations to those with new babies! 

Kath101 & miss hastings - good luck for inductions 

caro - Heres hoping your boy will turn pink soon x


----------



## pandaspot

I have a sweep tomorrow :) hope it starts something. Feeling fed up with the heat and sweating all the time lol.


----------



## nuffmac

Congrats to all new mommies. Good luck to all still waiting! Xxx


----------



## kaths101

pandaspot said:


> I have a sweep tomorrow :) hope it starts something. Feeling fed up with the heat and sweating all the time lol.

Yes me too, its been unbearable the last few days. It wasn't too bad today, we had a bit of a breeze! Good luck with the sweep tomorrow xx


----------



## JJsmom

Libbysmum said:


> JJ's mom I am slightly jelous you are getting so much milk...I struggle to pump out 1 oz! I am going to ask about supply medication at the Doctors on Monday. I would love to have a surplus but haven't had time or energy to get it. Right now I am feeling sick...tummy ache, shivers and sore throat.
> Trying to take it easy today as much as I can with a newborn and a toddler!

They told me at the hospital not to pump too much or it will make my body think I have twins. So I pumped and pumped every 2-3 hours. When it looks like my supply is dropping a bit, I go from every 3 hours to every 2 just to give it a boost. When I was really engorged the other day I always notice a slight drop for a day before it goes back to normal. But I will even go to pump at 1.5 hrs after DS2 has eaten, and then it's time to feed again 1.5 hrs later. Good luck getting your supply up!


----------



## maratobe

congratulations sue!!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

caro103 said:


> My little man is looking a tad yellow today :-/, come on milk...I need you to flush him through!! :haha:

Gabriel was/is a tad yellow, came on a few days after birth but it's definitely gotten better with a little indirect sunlight and plenty of nursing!! Hope your little dude comes into his color soon. It was at the end of the 3rd day that my milk started coming in... so maybe yours will hit tonight!


miss hastings - I added you to our spreadsheet :) Good luck!

AFM: Had our follow up doc appointment today (can't remember what I've said over here or only on FB these days!) Gabe had a check on Tuesday for his mild jaundice and weight check. He hadn't lost anymore since leaving the hospital but he hadn't gained any either. (I think it was mostly because he was gasy the night before his appointment and didn't nurse nearly as much as normal) So they scheduled a follow up for today just to make sure the jaundice wasn't getting worse and his weight didn't drop. Good news! He gained 4 oz in two days! And his color is much better still a little yellow in the eyes and chest but nothing to worry about. See what not sleeping and nursing all night will do? LOL loving my lanoish at the moment! 

Golly I thought the heat wouldn't bother me as much without a baby in my belly but the weather decided to compensate! It was 95f/35c here today... just holding the baby made me drip sweat and I can't even imagine putting him in the moby. I fear we'd both melt! Thank heaven for air conditioning. Just going to hide inside!

Tried to come off some of the pain meds this morning... pushed it 3 hours past dose time and OMG... I felt the same as I did in the hospital. Obviously not ready yet. :( But those of you getting a c-section at all.. GET A BELLY BAND. The difference when I have it on is night and day... so much easier.

ps. I've dropped 19lbs already! (granted 9lbs of the was giant baby lol) but I've only got 10 more to reach pre preg weight... (granted that's still about 30lbs over weight) but it's nice to know I'll be able to wear some of my normal pants soon!


----------



## kaths101

Aww becca sounds like you're doing really well! And the weight loss is incredible! Go you! One of the benefits of breast feeding :thumbup:
I was overweight to start with but I'm hoping if I can eat sensibly when baby is here I will go the same way! 
I imagine that heat is unbearable eek


----------



## misshastings

My beautiful baby girl arrived this morning at quarter to five!

Started having contractions at home at 8.30 after having my stretch and sweep at 11.30. Rang the midwife unit at about two and they told me to stay at home and have a bath, did so and it got EVEN WORSE!

Went into the unit at half 3... was 5cm already! By 4.15 was fully dilated (BIG SHOCK FOR ME!) and Darcy-Marie Drury was born at 4.45! She is perfection i could not love her more.

xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations x x


----------



## caro103

congratulations miss hastings!!

you were right becca, my milk came in last night :D, I have a much more contented baby now!! :D and he looks much less yellow today :D

glad gabe is doing well now :D

for anyone who's interested I wrote up my birth story:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...amazing-homebirth-15-7-13-a.html#post28502931


----------



## Miss Bellum

Miss Hastings - Congratulations on your little girl :) :happydance::flower:

Caro103 - What a great birth story, sounds like it all went really well :) Thanks for sharing :) :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

I'm quite amazed at how quickly my belly has gone down!! It's nearly flat :shrug: totally unexpected!

Little angel is sleeping, and has been for just under 2 hours, I've packed my bags up, had a refresh, had a small walk up and down the ward while Millie was being cuddled.

We're going home today!!

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/sue_881/B65DAF05-A283-4E1E-BDC1-422A5C9708B3-146-000000091EB3F130_zpsba38f998.jpg


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats miss Hastings!

Sue how gorgeous is she! Yay for going home :) I was very shocked my tummy was almost completely flat immediately as well much different than with dd1


----------



## kaths101

Oh wow misshastings, that was quick! I'm jealous :haha:
Congratulations on your perfect little girl :) 

Caro, glad your milk has come in, bet he's loving it now! Going to read your story now :thumbup:

Sue glad your coming home today, yay. And how fab having a flat stomach!! :happydance:


----------



## caro103

Jealous of the flat tummies!! I def ate more this pregnancy :blush: 

Millies gorgeous sue! Enjoy taking her home.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Miss Hastings!!

Sue, Millie is gorgeous! I love those mittens!! Coltyn's hands are too big and the mittens they sell over here that I've found don't even cover his hands completely. 

Caro, glad your milk came in!! Happy babies are good babies!


----------



## pitty

My yellow bump turned blue on the 19th, via elective c section... Lewis Norman Pitt, 7 pound 11... A nice surprise after my dd was born 12 months ago weighing 10 pound 8!!
Totally enjoyed the birth....


----------



## tlh97990

My LOs umbilical cord fell off yesterday but her belly button didn't look right..I took her to the Dr today and she has an umbilical granuloma. They had to cauterize her belly button I almost passed out watching! Hopefully that dries it up otherwise she has to have it done again next week


----------



## kaths101

I've updated the first page of our two new babies today, little Darcy-Marie and Lewis.

Misshastings .. Can you let me know the weight if you want me to add it and pitty how many weeks and days were you? 

:flower:

Tlh, I've never heard of it but doesn't sound pleasant... Do I dare google it? 
Poor you having to watch, hope it heals and she doesn't have to have it done again! :hugs:


----------



## pandaspot

I had my sweep today at 12 pm, She said my cervix was posterior but she managed to bring it forward and performed the sweep. I had 1 spot of blood after it. Then a couple of hours later I had some brown stained mucus and have been having more every time I go to the toilet. Is this my mucus plug? Or least bits of it. Could it be the start of something?

I have also had a few sharp twinges and it was hurting earlier when I got up quick in my lower abdomen. I haven't really had any cramps though.


----------



## kaths101

pandaspot said:


> I had my sweep today at 12 pm, She said my cervix was posterior but she managed to bring it forward and performed the sweep. I had 1 spot of blood after it. Then a couple of hours later I had some brown stained mucus and have been having more every time I go to the toilet. Is this my mucus plug? Or least bits of it. Could it be the start of something?
> 
> I have also had a few sharp twinges and it was hurting earlier when I got up quick in my lower abdomen. I haven't really had any cramps though.


It could be bits of your plug yes, I had my sweep thursday and have lost bits of plug today too and also getting the twinges.. Neither is a sign of imminent labour though just have to sit it out and wait. 

Fingers crossed for us hey :thumbup:


----------



## caro103

Sounds like it might have worked to me panda!! Good luck :-(

Tlh, ouch! Your poor bubba!

Congrats pitty!!

My little man hasn't poo'ed in over 24 hours and despite being day 4todsy were yet to have changing colour in poo :-/, hope he goes overnight or could mean his second trip out ever is to the hospital :-/


----------



## pandaspot

Aww I wish it was a sign of imminent labour :) suppose we will have to be patient and wait :D 

The baby at the moment feels like he is trying to crawl out again, I hate this feeling. It is so odd. Wonder what they are doing in there to get that sensation?


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> Sounds like it might have worked to me panda!! Good luck :-(
> 
> Tlh, ouch! Your poor bubba!
> 
> Congrats pitty!!
> 
> My little man hasn't poo'ed in over 24 hours and despite being day 4todsy were yet to have changing colour in poo :-/, hope he goes overnight or could mean his second trip out ever is to the hospital :-/

Come on little man poo!! Though thinking back, I'm sure jack didnt poo every day! Try not to worry too much. Sending pooing vibes :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

pandaspot said:


> Aww I wish it was a sign of imminent labour :) suppose we will have to be patient and wait :D
> 
> The baby at the moment feels like he is trying to crawl out again, I hate this feeling. It is so odd. Wonder what they are doing in there to get that sensation?

My little man has been quiet today, he has moved but not the real jabby movements! 
I guess they are so short of space, even them trying to stretch a leg or move their arms are going to feel like they are trying to escape to us lol.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

caro103 said:


> Sounds like it might have worked to me panda!! Good luck :-(
> 
> Tlh, ouch! Your poor bubba!
> 
> Congrats pitty!!
> 
> My little man hasn't poo'ed in over 24 hours and despite being day 4todsy were yet to have changing colour in poo :-/, hope he goes overnight or could mean his second trip out ever is to the hospital :-/


Have you tried stimulating with a rental thermometer? I don't think not going in 24 hours is to serious. Unless your doctor told you it was. With makenzie she got very constipated her first week didn't go for 4 days and the. Had an explosion on day 5 when she did go. Filled 4 diapers at once :dohh: it was awful. Hope your LO goes soon :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Just had a sweep! Starting to seem a bit real now... We'll see if it does anything!


----------



## counting

caro103 said:


> Sounds like it might have worked to me panda!! Good luck :-(
> 
> Tlh, ouch! Your poor bubba!
> 
> Congrats pitty!!
> 
> My little man hasn't poo'ed in over 24 hours and despite being day 4todsy were yet to have changing colour in poo :-/, hope he goes overnight or could mean his second trip out ever is to the hospital :-/

Are you breastfeeding? My son (on day 4!) didn't poop for almost 48 hours(from evening day 3 I believe till day 5 afternoon). We went to the doctor and he told us that sometimes it takes breastfed babies digestive tracts a few days to adjust to the change over to milk. If they don't go within 3 or so days, then start to worry. When my son finally went he had a HUGE " transitional" (brownish not seedy yellow) poo. After that he had VERY regular, very large poops, 4-6+ a day, which is also VERY normal for a breastfed baby who is feeding well. I wish they would tell you these things! My nephew who is 4 months also had a delay between first poops and breastmilk poops of about 24 hours, but the books and everything you hear about says at least 3 dirty diapers a day by days 4-5, which isn't actually always the case in a healthy baby. He also had meconium until the transitional, and no mustard yellow poo until about day 6.

Also:

Ladies, Joey has been spitting up A LOT. I mean also in volume, it seems like he is bringing back up a huge amount after almost every feed. He has hiccups after he eats and I'm pretty sure that is what is causing it. Tried not moving him after he eats but he still seems to spit up even an hour after the feed is done- which means just before the next feed starts. Not sure what is going on. Last Tuesday he had made it back to birth weight(11 days old), not sure how much he has gained since the spitting up started in full force.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Do you think maybe something you are eating isn't agreeing with him? Or possibly reflux?


----------



## counting

I don`t think it`s anything I have eaten. It always seems like he gets a horrible bout of hiccups and then the milk comes back up.:shrug: He had hiccups really bad before he was born too, so they aren`t new, but obviously now they are causing him to bring back up his milk after he nurses.


----------



## caro103

Thanks Kath and counting you've made me feel loads better!! By now Alex was pooing during and.after.osy feeds! Though he's still good at going now and I'd also been given.antibiotics for an infection by.now which prob irritated him. I've also just remembered bfed babies in particular use more of the milk, very little wastage like us adultts have as its all good stuff, so I guess less rubbish to expel??

Anyway he'll have his day 5weigh in and.check up tomorrow so Fx'ed he's gone by then or at least got decent weight still! I reckon he's lost, u can see it in his face but hopefully within the 10%!

Counting, spit up is a whole New world to me! Again Alex never did it, but Eddie is regularly even ages after a feed. But joeys looking like its the whole feed? It's prob not but maybe get his weight checked again/call health visitor? Id not be too worried tbh so long as he's still gaining, I know many of my friends babies puked everywhere and were fine in the long term, just meant wherever baby went so did a sick cloth :haha: xx


----------



## Breadsticks

Counting, Aisling is the same! She started spitting up a lot more this week. We had her 2 week checkup and the pediatrician said that because she is gaining well she is not concerned. She said that it most likely has to do with having a fast letdown. When she eats she just guzzles milk and much of it gets everywhere lol. She gets the hiccups often and if it happens right after she eats it is guaranteed she will spit up a bit. The Dr recommended keeping her upright for a little while after feedings.

Aisling did really well at her appointment :) She now weighs 7lbs 10oz (up 17oz since last Monday).

Congratulations to the families with new little babies! And good luck to the ladies patiently waiting ;)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro *- Gabe's poop only started getting yellow yesterday and that was a week. He only pooped once today and that was super yellow. Everything I've read says that some babies poop multiple times a day and some only a few times a week. 

*counting *- I'm not sure how much is too much on the spit up front but we're dealing with it too! Jessica very rarely spit up and this little boy does it all the time! He gets hiccups a lot too but honestly.. I think he might just be stuffing himself. I'm never telling him no when he asks to feed so I'm wondering if he's just gorging a bit and then what doesn't fit comes back up. Sometimes it's the thicker spit up consistency but often you can tell it's just milk that didn't fit in his tiny belly.


----------



## JJsmom

counting said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it might have worked to me panda!! Good luck :-(
> 
> Tlh, ouch! Your poor bubba!
> 
> Congrats pitty!!
> 
> My little man hasn't poo'ed in over 24 hours and despite being day 4todsy were yet to have changing colour in poo :-/, hope he goes overnight or could mean his second trip out ever is to the hospital :-/
> 
> Are you breastfeeding? My son (on day 4!) didn't poop for almost 48 hours(from evening day 3 I believe till day 5 afternoon). We went to the doctor and he told us that sometimes it takes breastfed babies digestive tracts a few days to adjust to the change over to milk. If they don't go within 3 or so days, then start to worry. When my son finally went he had a HUGE " transitional" (brownish not seedy yellow) poo. After that he had VERY regular, very large poops, 4-6+ a day, which is also VERY normal for a breastfed baby who is feeding well. I wish they would tell you these things! My nephew who is 4 months also had a delay between first poops and breastmilk poops of about 24 hours, but the books and everything you hear about says at least 3 dirty diapers a day by days 4-5, which isn't actually always the case in a healthy baby. He also had meconium until the transitional, and no mustard yellow poo until about day 6.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Ladies, Joey has been spitting up A LOT. I mean also in volume, it seems like he is bringing back up a huge amount after almost every feed. He has hiccups after he eats and I'm pretty sure that is what is causing it. Tried not moving him after he eats but he still seems to spit up even an hour after the feed is done- which means just before the next feed starts. Not sure what is going on. Last Tuesday he had made it back to birth weight(11 days old), not sure how much he has gained since the spitting up started in full force.Click to expand...

Coltyn spits up a lot as well. His doc isn't worried as he's gained almost 2 pounds in 2.5 weeks. I was talking to my sis who breastfed my nephew and she stated that what they spit up seems like a lot but in all actuality it isn't. She said when she had a breastfeeding class that the lactation consultant told her if you dump half an ounce of milk out on the counter it is going to make an awful mess! She said it isn't nearly as much as half an ounce. 

I felt so stupid today! I have been freezing all my milk that's extra and had a ton to put into a second ziplock bag and into the deep freeze. I put all of them in baggies and took DS1 to lunch. Came back to realize I never put them in the deep freeze and left them on the counter!!! So now I'm trying to pump a little extra and get more to put in the freezer and use that milk up so it doesn't go bad!


----------



## kaths101

All this talk of poo and sick, this is what our lives have come to again! :haha:

It is worrying though, when jacks poo turned yellow with bits in I was horrified haha but it's totally normal. 
He wasn't an overly sicky baby so cant help you girls there, all I know is reflux causes alot of sick, usually looks gloopy. If its just milk as long as they aren't loosing lots of weight again don't worry...
Just wait ill be here in a week or two panicking about the same thing!!

JJSmom I've done the same thing with bags of breast milk. Annoying isn't it! Takes so long to do... I used to feel quite proud of my growing stash but then I ended up not using half of it! :dohh:


----------



## caro103

oh no jj's! that must be gutting! I've just thrown colostrum away, stuff I pumped befpre he was born as my milks coming in now we don't need it, but seems such a waste!!

My milks a really bright yellow atm, like the colour of the medulla breast pump...anyone else!? i'm guessing its not 100% milk yet, still got colostrum in it but seems very bright, lol!

KAths' yep you'll be here before you know it!! 

still no poo here though :/...sooo hope i'm not holding him when he does go, :haha: they're not overly concerned yet, will give me a call in the morning to see where we're at!

Eddie has only lost a little weight, is now 7lb 5oz (born 7lb 11.5oz) so am well pleased with that for a day 5 weigh in! xx


----------



## pandaspot

I have lost loads more plug today, like a massive lump. We then went for a nice long walk and now a few hours after getting back I am having quite bad cramp pains in my lower back, hip and stomach. Hope it's the start of something as its a lot cooler day today :) 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## JJsmom

caro103 said:


> oh no jj's! that must be gutting! I've just thrown colostrum away, stuff I pumped befpre he was born as my milks coming in now we don't need it, but seems such a waste!!
> 
> My milks a really bright yellow atm, like the colour of the medulla breast pump...anyone else!? i'm guessing its not 100% milk yet, still got colostrum in it but seems very bright, lol!
> 
> KAths' yep you'll be here before you know it!!
> 
> still no poo here though :/...sooo hope i'm not holding him when he does go, :haha: they're not overly concerned yet, will give me a call in the morning to see where we're at!
> 
> Eddie has only lost a little weight, is now 7lb 5oz (born 7lb 11.5oz) so am well pleased with that for a day 5 weigh in! xx

Yes, it was horrible when I noticed it!! But, to combat it I'm sending him to his grandma's for a bit today and she said to make sure she has plenty of milk. Oh trust me, she will! LOL! 

Kath's, I will have to have all the breastmilk I can get together. I have to start sending him to daycare after next week!!! I'm so upset because I wasn't supposed to have to go back to work but since hubby didn't hold up to his end, I have no choice. So I'll have to send it in with him. They said to make sure his bottles are made up, but I only have 3!! With breastfeeding I wasn't expecting to have to go back to work and we have the bottles because DH's mom bought them for us. So I hope they allow me to bring in the bags. If not, then I guess I'll have to go buy a lot more bottles.


----------



## caro103

oh wow jj's :hugs: that sucks going back to work so soon :(, I can't even imagine! your mat leave sucks! we get up to a year in the uk!! some unpaid but job is secure!

hope they take the bags! xx


----------



## tlh97990

Did anyone else get an epidural? If so how long after did it take for your back pain to go away? With my first I remember being slightly sore for a couple days but I'm a week and a half out now and still get random pangs in my spine that causes some tingling and numbness..not sure if this is normal or if I should call the dr

As for the spitting up I was told it could be from over eating or reflux try keeping baby upright after feeds


----------



## kaths101

JJsmom said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> oh no jj's! that must be gutting! I've just thrown colostrum away, stuff I pumped befpre he was born as my milks coming in now we don't need it, but seems such a waste!!
> 
> My milks a really bright yellow atm, like the colour of the medulla breast pump...anyone else!? i'm guessing its not 100% milk yet, still got colostrum in it but seems very bright, lol!
> 
> KAths' yep you'll be here before you know it!!
> 
> still no poo here though :/...sooo hope i'm not holding him when he does go, :haha: they're not overly concerned yet, will give me a call in the morning to see where we're at!
> 
> Eddie has only lost a little weight, is now 7lb 5oz (born 7lb 11.5oz) so am well pleased with that for a day 5 weigh in! xx
> 
> Yes, it was horrible when I noticed it!! But, to combat it I'm sending him to his grandma's for a bit today and she said to make sure she has plenty of milk. Oh trust me, she will! LOL!
> 
> Kath's, I will have to have all the breastmilk I can get together. I have to start sending him to daycare after next week!!! I'm so upset because I wasn't supposed to have to go back to work but since hubby didn't hold up to his end, I have no choice. So I'll have to send it in with him. They said to make sure his bottles are made up, but I only have 3!! With breastfeeding I wasn't expecting to have to go back to work and we have the bottles because DH's mom bought them for us. So I hope they allow me to bring in the bags. If not, then I guess I'll have to go buy a lot more bottles.Click to expand...

Aw that's such a shame you will have to go back to work, how many days are you going to do? I tried to do that aswell, store up enough to go back to work but I didn't get on with pumping.. Would only get 3/4oz at a time so I ended up switching to formula and breast Feeding when i was home. But jack was 8 months old then. Are you going to pump at work? X


----------



## kaths101

Just realised, has there been no babies born today?? I've got nothing to update hummmphh :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

lol thats a shame :p maybe its a sign yours will come :D 

I just had an hour of really painful movements and tightening, and its stopped again. I knew it wasn't anything because I would have gone up the hospital if I thought it was haha x


----------



## kaths101

Not today unfortunately.. I can't remember being this impatient with Jack! I wonder if it because we know what's to come and we just want it over with (in the nicest possible way!!).. I didn't have any of this twinges, contractions etc.

I've decided I'm setting up camp on the sofa tonight. I cant have another night like last night and I'm getting worried I will get stuck and won't be able to move as I came close last night. The shooting nerve pain in my back and leg last night was so painful I couldn't move my leg to roll over. That's me on the sofa now until baby is here! At least I can sit upright


----------



## counting

tlh97990 said:


> Did anyone else get an epidural? If so how long after did it take for your back pain to go away? With my first I remember being slightly sore for a couple days but I'm a week and a half out now and still get random pangs in my spine that causes some tingling and numbness..not sure if this is normal or if I should call the dr
> 
> As for the spitting up I was told it could be from over eating or reflux try keeping baby upright after feeds

I had an epi, and had no pain whatsoever afterwards. Not even in the area they put the needle in. 

For some reason my son seems to spit up more when upright? I have no idea. Going to get him weighed and talk to health nurse on Tuesday afternoon anyway.


----------



## tlh97990

Thanks counting ill check with my Dr Monday


----------



## MissFox

I still have back pain from DD and the epidural/spinal I had woth her. It is terrible bit it is a possible side effect. 
Sorry to all the LOs and mommas dealing with tons.of spit up. 
Ive been losing plug today and had some light nearly regular cramping this morning though it has calmed now. I've had curry today too and did some watering in tge garden (lots of squatting ) but now I am enjoying DD taking a nap. I fell asleep with her for a little while today.
I hope all yoi new mommas are doing well with your babies!
I am sorry for those thay need to go back to work!! I have to go back but not for at least 22 months because the drs are going to get me extra time off because of the depression ive been having already


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I had an epi both times and I had some pain after for a few hours but It was more of a numbness that slowly wore off. Other than that no pain after like a day.


----------



## motherearth23

counting said:


> I don`t think it`s anything I have eaten. It always seems like he gets a horrible bout of hiccups and then the milk comes back up.:shrug: He had hiccups really bad before he was born too, so they aren`t new, but obviously now they are causing him to bring back up his milk after he nurses.

My boy (3 days old) spits up horribly if I nurse him in any position over than cross-cradle where he is on top on my chest. I think I have an over-active letdown. I have tons of questions for my lactation consultant when I see her tomorrow. Is there a LC in your area?


----------



## motherearth23

Just a quick update! We are home. Loving every moment with him. Will post a face photo, I just have none on here they are all on my phone and camera! 

He is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I am in love. Birth story to come. <3

Congrats on all the new mummies, second/third/fourth time mummies, and I'll wish labordust for all you pregnant mummies still to be!
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5









photo (8).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JJsmom

kaths101 said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> oh no jj's! that must be gutting! I've just thrown colostrum away, stuff I pumped befpre he was born as my milks coming in now we don't need it, but seems such a waste!!
> 
> My milks a really bright yellow atm, like the colour of the medulla breast pump...anyone else!? i'm guessing its not 100% milk yet, still got colostrum in it but seems very bright, lol!
> 
> KAths' yep you'll be here before you know it!!
> 
> still no poo here though :/...sooo hope i'm not holding him when he does go, :haha: they're not overly concerned yet, will give me a call in the morning to see where we're at!
> 
> Eddie has only lost a little weight, is now 7lb 5oz (born 7lb 11.5oz) so am well pleased with that for a day 5 weigh in! xx
> 
> Yes, it was horrible when I noticed it!! But, to combat it I'm sending him to his grandma's for a bit today and she said to make sure she has plenty of milk. Oh trust me, she will! LOL!
> 
> Kath's, I will have to have all the breastmilk I can get together. I have to start sending him to daycare after next week!!! I'm so upset because I wasn't supposed to have to go back to work but since hubby didn't hold up to his end, I have no choice. So I'll have to send it in with him. They said to make sure his bottles are made up, but I only have 3!! With breastfeeding I wasn't expecting to have to go back to work and we have the bottles because DH's mom bought them for us. So I hope they allow me to bring in the bags. If not, then I guess I'll have to go buy a lot more bottles.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw that's such a shame you will have to go back to work, how many days are you going to do? I tried to do that aswell, store up enough to go back to work but I didn't get on with pumping.. Would only get 3/4oz at a time so I ended up switching to formula and breast Feeding when i was home. But jack was 8 months old then. Are you going to pump at work? XClick to expand...

I have to work Monday through Friday. I don't have a choice. I will pump, they better not give me crap for going and pumping ever 2 hours either! They push and push and it's such a stressful job. I hate that we only get 6 weeks. I want to take longer (unpaid) but was informed that I couldn't, which I think is unfair as FMLA states we get 12 weeks. My work doesn't pay us anyways, I had to get short term disability through AFLAC in order to get paid. Thankfully my friend mentioned it as she knew we were trying. If you get pregnant then get AFLAC, it would have been considered a preexisting condition and I wouldn't have qualified. I'm just ready to stay at home and watch children! I might post an ad to see if I can get any bites. If I can make $170 a week for watching 2 kids, then I can stay home as that's what I'd be bringing in after daycare!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all I am home from hospital. All is not well. I have a suspected uterus infection? They say endometeritis - I really don't know how they diagnose it but I was having severe back pain and tummy pain I even vomited Saturday night I could barely move I was wincing over in pain so we called an ambulance and been in the ER all Saturday night then transferred up to the ward Sunday morning. Cause I am bfeeding they could not give me too much pain wise so was just mostly on panadol and antibiotics. It really sucked. I hated the Iv cause they had it right in my arm where it bends so was very frustrating getting Ethan on and off the nipple. I am now back home but still in a fair bit of pain. Will go to the Dr Monday and get a 2nd opinion I reckon.


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbys, I'm so sorry! :hugs: I hope you feel better very soon! That sounds incredibly painful :/

JJs, sorry about having to go back to work so soon! I would think watching 2 children would get you more than that per week. The absolute cheapest day care I have found was $100/week, most were $500-$800/month for infants and a bit less for toddlers.


----------



## alicecooper

Hi ladies I hope you're all well.

I'm sorry I've really not been keeping up with this thread - four kids have been keeping me rather busy!

We had an awful blow this week. We sold our old car for £400 and when we went to the bank to deposit the money, we were told £360 of it was counterfeit notes. So we had to call the police and make a statement and all that sort of thing. Feeling SO upset about it.

Baby-wise, Nathan is fine. We went to the seaside on Friday (2 hours drive from our house) and that was nice. His first trip to the beach :) I've seriously burnt myself though - I stupidly only put on factor 15 (50 for the kids but for some reason I thought 15 would be fine for me) and now I'm suffering as a result.

Nathan mostly co-sleeps in the night, and he breastfeeds fine. We've had to introduce a dummy though because he would suck all day if he could lol. 

He's quite a chilled out little dude really though - likes sitting in his bouncer and looking about. 

Can't actually believe he's 11 days old already. Where have the past 11 days gone? My house still looks like a bomb has hit it - we haven't established a routine here at all yet. It's frustrating me, I think I'm gonna have to seriously tackle this mess today.

Here's a pic from yesterday. He likes chilling on his daddy


----------



## tlh97990

Oh no Alice I'm sorry to hear that! I cant believe people would do that!


----------



## sue_88

Started myself a parenting journal - link is in my sig - feel free to stalk along.

Me & Millie are fine, we've got a lush feed 1hr sleep 2/3 hrs routine on the go!! Including through the night - she's just amazing. Breastfeeding is also a breeze, she's a complete natural and I am loving feeding her. She's getting lots of yummy food!!

Hope everyone is doing ok!! XX


----------



## tlh97990

My lo got her nights figured out...she now wakes up once maybe twice at night!


----------



## caro103

Oh wow I'm jealous! I was up practically all night last night, but pretty sure he had tummy ache from lack of poo! He's actually gone today and its changing so Fx'ed for a better night tonight!! Xx


----------



## caro103

Sue will follow u but can't open link on my phone :-/...remind me in my journal if u get the chance!  xx


----------



## tlh97990

I'm sure that does upset their bellies. At least he went today


----------



## MarineLady

Had my little girl on July 11th, one day early! Can't believe she's finally here. She's such a treasure <3


----------



## Libbysmum

alice we must have the same child. I had to give in with a pacifyer to keep him from nibbling my breasts all day and all night LOL I really was hoping to avoid it with this kid but I needed a break and sleep!
We are off to the Dr now to check on things with E and DH reckons he is sick...man cold!!! He complained of being dizzy while doing the dishes...get over it seriously I am the one whos been in hospital the past two days...geez...sorry I need to vent!


----------



## pandaspot

Aww kate Middleton is in labour, come on baby come today I really want my silver coin lol!


----------



## caro103

Hope you feel better libbys!

Ooh panda, that'd be so cool! Surely.someone from this grp has gotta share the bday!?

I do feel sorry for Kate though, imagine the pressure of knowing the whole world knows your labouring!


----------



## pandaspot

Yeah someone has to share the bday, I don't think it will be me :( I haven't had any further signs after my sweep Friday but you never know lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

no signs here either, lost more plug this morning but nothing exciting. 

I have my 40 week midwife appointment at 1 something. I wish they would check some times because I want to know if all this pain has actually done anything. :(


----------



## misshastings

Hello everyone! Just to let you know my baby girl is here! 

Born on the 19th July 2013. Here is Darcy-Marie x

https://s8.postimg.org/6f65lc5k5/Baby_girl_x.jpg

She is perfection.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 

To those with spit up babies - I sympathise, Ellie is doing exactly the same thing at the moment, constantly feeding & then spitting it back up again. Still seems to be filling nappies though so I am assuming she is just bolting food or taking too much for her belly. She is due for a heath visitor check on Weds so will bring it up then. 

I can't believe she is over a month old already! She is growing so fast and seems to be doing so well already. She is already trying to move her head on her own, and is taking an interest in whats around her. She is also becoming more vocal and we are getting some very cute little grunts/gurgles :) Ellie also seems to be smiling quite a bit - not sure if this is wind or actual smiling but either way she looks absolutely gorgeous :) 

mother earth - Glad you are home and all is going well. Cute pictures :thumbup:

jjsmom - sucks that you have to go back to work, that is such a shame :( Hope you are at least able to get something sorted out for expressing. 

libbysmum - Hope you are able to get help from your GP :hugs:

Alice - Sorry to hear about the car - hope the police are able to catch the culprit & you get the money back. 

The time does fly so quickly doesn't it? Your LO is so cute, love the picture of him & Dad. 

Sue-88 - Good to hear all is going so well for you & Milly, hope it continues. :thumbup:

caro103 - hope your LO is better soon & you can get some sleep. :hugs:

marine lady - congratulations on your little girl:thumbup:

pink flowers - good luck at your MW appointment, hope they can do something to help you

miss hastings - congratulations on your girl, she is gorgeous :) :happydance::flower:


----------



## Pink Flowers

congrats Miss Hastings x


----------



## sue_88

Congratulations on all these sweet new babies!!! :happydance: :happydance: !


----------



## caro103

Congrats misshsdtings!

My lo poo seems better now, he's been once per day yesterday and today and its def heading yellow so that's good! 

He's now got a horrid eye though, midwife recommended take him to gp today and he's given drops to settle it. It's more than the newborn stickiness, wondering if Alex poked him with a snotty finger, lol!


----------



## nuffmac

I've had to introduce a pacifier too. Thank god it's not just me. Thought I was going insane. He feeds all day and still didn't gain enough weight. My nipples are sore from being sucked all day!

I have to say I'm finding the breast feeding tough. He's not gaining enough weight and will have to supplement with formula. :cry:

Anyone else struggling?


Libbysmum said:


> alice we must have the same child. I had to give in with a pacifyer to keep him from nibbling my breasts all day and all night LOL I really was hoping to avoid it with this kid but I needed a break and sleep!
> We are off to the Dr now to check on things with E and DH reckons he is sick...man cold!!! He complained of being dizzy while doing the dishes...get over it seriously I am the one whos been in hospital the past two days...geez...sorry I need to vent!


----------



## caro103

nuff I struggled big time first time round, sore bleeding cracked nipples the works...all I can say is stick in there, its sooo worth it in the end! you got lansinoh? its worth its weight in gold! use before and after feeds if needed. 

Try expressing too after morning feeds to help build up your supply, plus give you some top-up milk when he's cluster feeding in the evenings, give you a break etc. There's some natural things you can do like eating oats and taking fenugeek (spelling!?) I think to up supply

Massive :hugs:, I remember all too well how many tears I shed over feeding Alex initially xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

Caro yep, oats, fenugreek, lactation cookies, all are great for supply! :thumbup:


----------



## counting

My sunshine today:

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3489_zps15f55e93.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3506_zpsd0de515a.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3522_zps704b9d87.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3539_zps604ad6de.jpg


----------



## abagailb14

Does anyone's baby hate being put down? We have a swing and a bouncy seat and my little girl will start crying the minute you try to sit her in either. I love holding her but it's making it impossible to get anything done that I need to! Not sure what to do?


----------



## kaths101

Hello all, I had my little man George Oliver on sunday 21st July. He was not so little at 10lbs 11oz!!he arrived in 6 hours and we had an amazing but painful water birth. 
Because of his weight he had low blood sugar tests over 24 hours, I really didn't want to stay in, he was healthy and breast feeding really well. Fed for an hour after birth etc. 
the last test before we were allowed home was low so we weren't allowed home and had to do another 24 hours of tests :cry: (heel pricks every 3/4 hours). 

So were now into his second day, his levels have been great all day but again we've just had one low one and they're saying we have to stay in again. I am so down now, I feel it's interrupting breast feeding, my milk is coming in and he latches and feeds well, yet they keep force feeding him formula, im hating it, tearful and hate the formula feeding :cry: it seems so much to tip down his throat and then he just sicks it all up. 
I think if they just let me persevere with demand feeding he will sort himself out, they're not letting me feed on demand as he's got to wait the 3 hours so he's screaming his head off. I just feel like walking out and discharging myself. 
Thanks for listening.. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## counting

Congratulations on your boy Kaths, sorry about the trouble with blood sugar. It must be so difficult. I have no advice but I hope everything sorts out soon and you get to be home with your son.


abagailb14- My LO doesn't like being put down either, health nurse has assured me it is totally normal for many little ones for the first 12 weeks(which I knew but you don't really know until it's your child!). Joey doesn't even sleep by himself in a bassinet which has been challenging. The moment he gets set down he gets upset. To cope with this we do kangaroo care, where I sleep sitting partially upright with a stretchy band around my breasts/chest(like a tube top or *I use* a belly band). You don't wear a shirt or bra, baby wears only a diaper and you tuck them in under the band with legs froggy-d and only their head and neck out, so the fabric over their whole body and shoulders holding them against you. When I'm not sleeping and I need to go out or do something I use a wrap carrier which he loves and leaves my hands free. The rest of the time I hold or cuddle him. When I need a shower or to make a snack or something, DH takes him for a bit(but that doesn't last too long as my LO breastfeeds really frequently). Honestly I get a lot less done but it is an adjustment period and it WILL pass. GOod luck, I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Vankiwi

I would also suggest a carrier Abigail, that way your hands are free. Slings or wraps are the best to use during the fourth trimester :thumbup:


----------



## abagailb14

Thank you both for the advice - I was looking into getting a sling for her so I could have her close and content but still have my hands free, do you guys have any recommendations for a good one? There are so many different kinds and styles I'm not sure what would work best.


----------



## Vankiwi

I would go with a ring sling if you want sling style, or something like a Moby if you want a wrap. Moby is great but a lot if fabric, something to keep in mind if its really hot where you are right now!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My LO has just slept 7 hours straight :shock: I finally got her up to change her and she ate. Can't believe she went that long though!

Kaths u find that weird that they are making you go do long and not just feeding as needed. They had to do multiple blood sugar tests for my LO because of weight also but I still just fed her on demand and called my nurse in 30 mins after she fed. It's completely understandable that you are so frustrated with them.


----------



## caro103

Kath from what you've said on fb I think self discharge hun.

Oh man I'm tired today, ended up in tears this morning. He just won't settle at night, not even on me for long. Dunno what to do, its like he has mini feeds. Every night he seems to cluster feed between 2-4 am, which is bareable if u get some sleep before and after but last night he settled for maybe 30mins between feeds max, I'm sure he's got gas but can't get it up/out. 

On brighter note his eyes looking Soo much better already! So glad we got treatment quickly. X


----------



## misshastings

abagailb14 said:


> Does anyone's baby hate being put down? We have a swing and a bouncy seat and my little girl will start crying the minute you try to sit her in either. I love holding her but it's making it impossible to get anything done that I need to! Not sure what to do?

I found that with Darcy that if she doesn't want to be put down in her bouncer she is normally much happier on her bambeano bean bag. I think because it "holds" them a bit more securely? Just a thought anyway :) xxx


----------



## tlh97990

abagailb14 said:


> Does anyone's baby hate being put down? We have a swing and a bouncy seat and my little girl will start crying the minute you try to sit her in either. I love holding her but it's making it impossible to get anything done that I need to! Not sure what to do?

With my LO I wait for her to fall asleep or be close to falling asleep and then I out her in her swing..I have a carrier but she hates it and I think its too hot for the moby wrap here



kaths101 said:


> Hello all, I had my little man George Oliver on sunday 21st July. He was not so little at 10lbs 11oz!!he arrived in 6 hours and we had an amazing but painful water birth.
> Because of his weight he had low blood sugar tests over 24 hours, I really didn't want to stay in, he was healthy and breast feeding really well. Fed for an hour after birth etc.
> the last test before we were allowed home was low so we weren't allowed home and had to do another 24 hours of tests :cry: (heel pricks every 3/4 hours).
> 
> So were now into his second day, his levels have been great all day but again we've just had one low one and they're saying we have to stay in again. I am so down now, I feel it's interrupting breast feeding, my milk is coming in and he latches and feeds well, yet they keep force feeding him formula, im hating it, tearful and hate the formula feeding :cry: it seems so much to tip down his throat and then he just sicks it all up.
> I think if they just let me persevere with demand feeding he will sort himself out, they're not letting me feed on demand as he's got to wait the 3 hours so he's screaming his head off. I just feel like walking out and discharging myself.
> Thanks for listening.. Does anyone have any advice?

My LO had to get those tests since she was 9.5 lbs two weeks early she has one that was slightly off but since all the others were fine they stopped checking..maybe ask them if there's any signs to look for so you can go home and then you'd know what to look for if he needs to be seen by a dr


----------



## tlh97990

Afm my Dr finally called back about the back pain at the epidural sight...he said it could be sore for months and the numbness and tingling probably isn't related and is from lingering sciatica from pregnancy..they said if it gets worse they'll see me sooner otherwise we'll talk about it at my postpartum appt..I feel like they're brushing me off though


----------



## Miss Bellum

Evening all hope everyone is doing well.

Ellie had her hip check today and the consultant has confirmed they are completely normal so good news there :thumbup:




abagailb14 said:


> Does anyone's baby hate being put down? We have a swing and a bouncy seat and my little girl will start crying the minute you try to sit her in either. I love holding her but it's making it impossible to get anything done that I need to! Not sure what to do?

Ellie has stages of hating to be put down too. I have a wrap but haven't been able to use it yet as I am not really confident that I can tie it correctly or that it supports her head sufficiently. But a wrap or sling seems to be the only way round this sort of thing. 



kaths101 said:


> Hello all, I had my little man George Oliver on sunday 21st July. He was not so little at 10lbs 11oz!!he arrived in 6 hours and we had an amazing but painful water birth.

Congrats on your little man :) Just sorry the follow up has been so bad. I would seriously consider discharging myself and maybe registering a formal complaint as it seems you have received appalling treatment. Sending good wishes your way - hope you get out soon & you & George can get on with things :hugs:



caro103 said:


> Kath from what you've said on fb I think self discharge hun.
> 
> Oh man I'm tired today, ended up in tears this morning. He just won't settle at night, not even on me for long. Dunno what to do, its like he has mini feeds. Every night he seems to cluster feed between 2-4 am, which is bareable if u get some sleep before and after but last night he settled for maybe 30mins between feeds max, I'm sure he's got gas but can't get it up/out.
> 
> On brighter note his eyes looking Soo much better already! So glad we got treatment quickly. X

Its so frustrating when that happens. Sorry, no real advice but sympathise with your position :hugs: Good that his eyes are better though :) 



tlh97990 said:


> Afm my Dr finally called back about the back pain at the epidural sight...he said it could be sore for months and the numbness and tingling probably isn't related and is from lingering sciatica from pregnancy..they said if it gets worse they'll see me sooner otherwise we'll talk about it at my postpartum appt..I feel like they're brushing me off though

Oh no, that sounds bad :( Can you get a second opinion? :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

I think if I'm still hurting next week ill call again to be seen


----------



## caro103

So glad ellies hips are good! Was there some worry they wouldn't be?

Tlh I hope your back settles soon :-(

Edward did his first proper runny poo today, only 8days to get there :-/ anyway after a horrid night and not much better day with a unsettled grumpy boy he was like a child transformed! Even just laid on the floor whilst I took a shower and looked around, then drifted off to sleep in his bouncy chair normt even having had a feed within two hours. Good to know my mummy instincts of him having a sore tummy were spot on but hope this isn't going to become a habit


----------



## counting

Quick update/brag:

Guess I don't have to worry that LO is throwing up too much milk(even though it seems like a waterfall of milk when he does spit up) as he gained an ENTIRE POUND in one week. Last Tuesday back to birth weight at 7 pounds 6 ounces. This Tuesday 8 pounds 6 ounces. I have no shortage of milk- LOL. So that answers my questions/concerns about excessive spitting up!:haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey abigail...If I wrap Ethan up tight and tuck him in firmly he settles more quickly. I am not sure if you swaddle your little one but even a light muslin cloth is secure for them in summer but winter here I pile on the blankets and he seems to settle. I am also hesitantly giving him a pacifier...for my own sanity.


----------



## Libbysmum

awww Counting he is beautiful...I love his big blue eyes! What a stunner!
Miss hastings...youre baby is so pretty. Like a little doll!


----------



## counting

abagailb14 said:


> Thank you both for the advice - I was looking into getting a sling for her so I could have her close and content but still have my hands free, do you guys have any recommendations for a good one? There are so many different kinds and styles I'm not sure what would work best.

Didn't see this until now. I use a stretchy wrap(like a moby), it's really easy to learn a basic carry for it once you give it a try or two. I actually made my own. I bought 5ish meters of cotton jersey, cut it in half lengthwise( so it was narrower)- and that is all you need to do and it makes two wraps, as cotton jersey doesn't fray. I also had the edge surged just for looks(or you could hem it), and added a patch/tag in the middle so it is easier to find when you go to wrap. I'd also recommend a boba as my SIL has a lot of luck with it, and if you are breastfeeding you can easily feed in the carrier without any special preparations.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Counting hooray for your little man gaining weight and the spitting up not affecting his growth :)

Caro glad your LO is feeling better after us poo :flower: 

Tlh hope the pain goes away for you 

Miss bellum glad Ellie's hip is okay 


Afm I'm having a hard to believing its almost been a month since we welcomed kyleigh into the world. Time is flying by so quickly. She is such a strong girl holding her head up and she even tries to bear weight on her legs :shock: she is growing like a weed and wearing 3 month clothing already. I can't wait for her check up on Friday to see what she's weighing in at. I'm guessing she a good 10 maybe even 11lbs by now. Guess we will see though :)


----------



## misshastings

Libbysmum said:


> awww Counting he is beautiful...I love his big blue eyes! What a stunner!
> Miss hastings...youre baby is so pretty. Like a little doll!

Aww thank you Libbys mum! She weighed 7lbs 9 at birth but the midwife can't work out where it is! She's drowned in tiny baby clothes and has prem socks on which are still baggy! Think she must have heavy bones as she is such a little Dot! xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

I have another sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed this one does the trick! Nothing since plug loss on Sunday/Monday at this point!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all hope you are all well 





caro103 said:


> So glad ellies hips are good! Was there some worry they wouldn't be?
> 
> Tlh I hope your back settles soon :-(
> 
> Edward did his first proper runny poo today, only 8days to get there :-/ anyway after a horrid night and not much better day with a unsettled grumpy boy he was like a child transformed! Even just laid on the floor whilst I took a shower and looked around, then drifted off to sleep in his bouncy chair normt even having had a feed within two hours. Good to know my mummy instincts of him having a sore tummy were spot on but hope this isn't going to become a habit

Yey for mummy instincts! Good to hear Edward is doing so well. 

Because Ellie was breech, they automatically arrange for a hip scan. I thought it was unlikely she would have problems given how much leg wiggling she does, but always nice to have confirmation :) 



counting said:


> Quick update/brag:
> 
> Guess I don't have to worry that LO is throwing up too much milk(even though it seems like a waterfall of milk when he does spit up) as he gained an ENTIRE POUND in one week. Last Tuesday back to birth weight at 7 pounds 6 ounces. This Tuesday 8 pounds 6 ounces. I have no shortage of milk- LOL. So that answers my questions/concerns about excessive spitting up!:haha:

Hurrah for such healthy growth :) 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Counting hooray for your little man gaining weight and the spitting up not affecting his growth :)
> 
> Caro glad your LO is feeling better after us poo :flower:
> 
> Tlh hope the pain goes away for you
> 
> Miss bellum glad Ellie's hip is okay
> 
> 
> Afm I'm having a hard to believing its almost been a month since we welcomed kyleigh into the world. Time is flying by so quickly. She is such a strong girl holding her head up and she even tries to bear weight on her legs :shock: she is growing like a weed and wearing 3 month clothing already. I can't wait for her check up on Friday to see what she's weighing in at. I'm guessing she a good 10 maybe even 11lbs by now. Guess we will see though :)

The time goes so fast! Good that Kyleigh is doing so well :)



Vankiwi said:


> I have another sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed this one does the trick! Nothing since plug loss on Sunday/Monday at this point!

Good luck, hope you have your LO soon x x


----------



## MissFox

Ive got a sweep later this morning. I've been losing more plug and had a mini "this might be it" moment last night bit the contractions died off and weren't very strong but regular. Baby feela lower bit I am still trying not to get too excited. 
Im loving all the baby pictures!!! 
Caro- I'm glad ti hear Eddie did a runny poo!!! 
Glad Ellie's hips are ok too!
How many of us are left?


----------



## sue_88

Good luck for all the upcoming sweeps!! :happydance:

Can't wait for the next announcement x x


----------



## Miss Bellum

MissFox said:


> Ive got a sweep later this morning. I've been losing more plug and had a mini "this might be it" moment last night bit the contractions died off and weren't very strong but regular. Baby feela lower bit I am still trying not to get too excited.
> Im loving all the baby pictures!!!
> Caro- I'm glad ti hear Eddie did a runny poo!!!
> Glad Ellie's hips are ok too!
> How many of us are left?

Good luck with the sweep!


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm glad Ellie's hips are good, Miss Bellum!

Counting, great news! I had been worried about Aisling with her spitting up but she had gained 17 oz from her one to two week appointment (about a week and a half apart). It was such a nice feeling :)

Proud, Kyleigh is growing so quickly! Aisling is still in newborns lol. 

Good luck to everyone with labor on the horizon! :)

As for me, trying to prepare for my family visiting :happydance: They are staying in a hotel a couple nights and then a resort nearby. They are coming Saturday and I am really excited :)

Aisling is three weeks old today! Crazy! She is currently sleeping on me while my husband and I watch Doctor Who...finally sitting down to watch it! On season three now.

It is a gorgeous day today, we are going out for a walk after we have lunch. It is especially nice after yesterday's weather...the tornado siren went off but thankfully there were none nearby. Aisling slept through it


----------



## pandaspot

MissFox said:


> Ive got a sweep later this morning. I've been losing more plug and had a mini "this might be it" moment last night bit the contractions died off and weren't very strong but regular. Baby feela lower bit I am still trying not to get too excited.
> Im loving all the baby pictures!!!
> Caro- I'm glad ti hear Eddie did a runny poo!!!
> Glad Ellie's hips are ok too!
> How many of us are left?




Vankiwi said:


> I have another sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed this one does the trick! Nothing since plug loss on Sunday/Monday at this point!

Good luck with the sweeps. I have my next one on Sunday. I lost a bit more plug today as well. 

I so hope they work for you both, I really want mine to work as I really don't want to be induced. 

If they induce you do you have to stay in hospital for the first stage of labour or can you go home and then come back? Or is that up to the hospital?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

pandaspot said:


> MissFox said:
> 
> 
> Ive got a sweep later this morning. I've been losing more plug and had a mini "this might be it" moment last night bit the contractions died off and weren't very strong but regular. Baby feela lower bit I am still trying not to get too excited.
> Im loving all the baby pictures!!!
> Caro- I'm glad ti hear Eddie did a runny poo!!!
> Glad Ellie's hips are ok too!
> How many of us are left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> I have another sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed this one does the trick! Nothing since plug loss on Sunday/Monday at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the sweeps. I have my next one on Sunday. I lost a bit more plug today as well.
> 
> I so hope they work for you both, I really want mine to work as I really don't want to be induced.
> 
> If they induce you do you have to stay in hospital for the first stage of labour or can you go home and then come back? Or is that up to the hospital?Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure if your induced you have to stay the whole time but I could be wrong as I've never had an induction


----------



## Vankiwi

I think you stay in if you're being induced - as you'll be hooked up to pitocin.

Had my sweep, then she sent me for a NST as baby's hb was a bit high at 170. Took a while for it to come down, but it did and I'm home again now. Have another appt on Tuesday but she doesn't think I'll make it that far :thumbup:


----------



## sue_88

It depends really panda.

Induction in UK goes, prostin gel (to open cervix), ARM (waters broken), then syntocinon drip.

If your cervix is not favourable to perform ARM, you'll be given the gel/pessary which could either be 6hr working or 24hr working so you might be able to argue the case to return home but come back if anything starts happening.

If they can move straight to ARM you'll need to stay as after a few hours, if slow progression the syntocinon drip will be given & continuous monitoring started.

That was my experience, I didn't ask to leave after the prostin gel but wish I had done as it was nearly 48hrs before the labour ward wasn't too busy to admit me. Hope that helps x


----------



## motherearth23

Hey ladies, do we have a new forum group for those who have had their babies? I would search through the last few pages I've missed, but my nursling makes it hard to get any free time!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I don't think there is yet :)


----------



## tlh97990

This forum will just get moved when all the babies are here..at least that's what happened with the one I was on with my daughter


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's what happened with the one with my daughter too. I think that makes more sense than starting over from scratch since everyone's info is listed on the first page :)


----------



## abagailb14

Olivia got her photos taken! She did really well, she seems to love the camera already :)
 



Attached Files:







969026_404786879625269_1650093863_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5









1000301_404786979625259_1832163026_n.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5









1002328_404786736291950_1704822245_n.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9









1069226_404787076291916_1175421462_n.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6









1014031_404787196291904_1274989855_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Miss Bellum

Lovely photos abagailb14, such a cutie :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

We can just copy and paste the info from the front page with the current active members and then add in new people as they arrive. That way we don't have 900 pages + to scroll through if we're looking to find something. 

Unless you guys would prefer to move the whole thread. Seems like it might be nice to start over with all the active girl though.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Breadsticks said:


> Aisling is three weeks old today! Crazy! She is currently sleeping on me while my husband and I watch Doctor Who...finally sitting down to watch it! On season three now.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day today, we are going out for a walk after we have lunch. It is especially nice after yesterday's weather...the tornado siren went off but thankfully there were none nearby. Aisling slept through it

Aww enjoy!! We spent a lot of time watching entire series when our first was little. Doesn't happen once you have two! LOL

*abagailb14 *- adorable! I've been trying to take my own photos of Gabriel for the announcements and it's not working! I think it has more to do with my inability to move around and take all the shots I want!

Neither of my kids have ever wanted to be put down!! We held Jessica forever and Gabriel is so much more content being held. It does make for lovey kids though, Jessica is 3 now and huge hugger/cuddler. <3 it. Hard at the time but has it's rewards. Definitely hope you can find a carrier that works for you. I was really counting on my moby but so far it just makes him mad! I'm hoping he'll come around.

As it is, he's propped on a pillow on my legs while I recline on the sofa and type! 

AFM: Sorry I haven't checked in here much - trying to keep up with the FB side of things though. :) Just been really busy with the new one and the toddler! 

Gabriel had his two week check up today (two weeks already?!?!) He's 9lbs 9.5oz!! That's almost an entire pound since we left the hospital and considerably higher than his 9lbs 2oz birth weight. Doctor seemed well impressed. :) They measured his head today for the first time too and it's in the 98th percentile! Eegads! another silver lining to the necessary c-section I guess! I had stitches just pushing out his 8lb sister... I would have torn in half with this boy!


----------



## caro103

abagailb14 said:


> Olivia got her photos taken! She did really well, she seems to love the camera already :)

aww what a cutie!! we've got a friend coming to take pics in a couple weeks, someone who wants to build up his portfolio so isn't going to charge!! can't wait as never had them done with alex :)



BeccaMichelle said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Aisling is three weeks old today! Crazy! She is currently sleeping on me while my husband and I watch Doctor Who...finally sitting down to watch it! On season three now.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day today, we are going out for a walk after we have lunch. It is especially nice after yesterday's weather...the tornado siren went off but thankfully there were none nearby. Aisling slept through it
> 
> Aww enjoy!! We spent a lot of time watching entire series when our first was little. Doesn't happen once you have two! LOL
> 
> *abagailb14 *- adorable! I've been trying to take my own photos of Gabriel for the announcements and it's not working! I think it has more to do with my inability to move around and take all the shots I want!
> 
> Neither of my kids have ever wanted to be put down!! We held Jessica forever and Gabriel is so much more content being held. It does make for lovey kids though, Jessica is 3 now and huge hugger/cuddler. <3 it. Hard at the time but has it's rewards. Definitely hope you can find a carrier that works for you. I was really counting on my moby but so far it just makes him mad! I'm hoping he'll come around.
> 
> As it is, he's propped on a pillow on my legs while I recline on the sofa and type!
> 
> AFM: Sorry I haven't checked in here much - trying to keep up with the FB side of things though. :) Just been really busy with the new one and the toddler!
> 
> Gabriel had his two week check up today (two weeks already?!?!) He's 9lbs 9.5oz!! That's almost an entire pound since we left the hospital and considerably higher than his 9lbs 2oz birth weight. Doctor seemed well impressed. :) They measured his head today for the first time too and it's in the 98th percentile! Eegads! another silver lining to the necessary c-section I guess! I had stitches just pushing out his 8lb sister... I would have torn in half with this boy!Click to expand...

wow good weight gain!! eddie was weighed today too and is now 7lb 10, nearly back to his birth weight but won't be 2 wks until Monday, health visitor is coming out then so she might re-weigh him then I guess. yeuch at 98% head!! 

we're having to hold him all the time too, i'm not too bothered atm (accept at night!) but its gonna be hard next wk when dh is bk at work. tried my moby tonight which he settled in but it didn't last long as he kinda over heated!


----------



## counting

https://i43.tinypic.com/14n2oux.jpg

<3:cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

BeccaMichelle said:


> We can just copy and paste the info from the front page with the current active members and then add in new people as they arrive. That way we don't have 900 pages + to scroll through if we're looking to find something.
> 
> Unless you guys would prefer to move the whole thread. Seems like it might be nice to start over with all the active girl though.

That's a good point I didn't even think of that. Ill follow to a new thread or stay in this one I'm not picky :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

I didn't think about that either...I don't care if we stay here or create a new one either


----------



## BeccaMichelle

ProudArmyWife said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> We can just copy and paste the info from the front page with the current active members and then add in new people as they arrive. That way we don't have 900 pages + to scroll through if we're looking to find something.
> 
> Unless you guys would prefer to move the whole thread. Seems like it might be nice to start over with all the active girl though.
> 
> That's a good point I didn't even think of that. Ill follow to a new thread or stay in this one I'm not picky :haha:Click to expand...




tlh97990 said:


> I didn't think about that either...I don't care if we stay here or create a new one either

LOL I've been thinking about starting the new thread just tryng to decide if I want that kind of responsibility! :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL me again! (can you tell I have a sleeping baby on me?)

Love this. 
https://media-cache-ak2.pinimg.com/736x/c9/33/91/c933917f49e22ef648711e6c8b4d5e17.jpg

BTW is any one doing any cool week by week or monthly baby shots? I briefly toyed with doing one of those 1 second a day video clip deals then I realized I didn't take any video the first week... but I had a photo everyday so I might try "Gabriel's 1st Year" and do a picture of every day.... much easier now that my phone has a good camera on it and don't have to run to find the camera to take pictures.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I was think of doing a special monthly photo I take so many pictures of her though its crazy lol everyone makes comments on me being obsessed with my kids and I have I admit I'm very guilty of this :flower: 

Kyleigh has her 1 month appt tomorrow and I can't wait to see how much she has grown.

She was 9lbs1oz 20.5in at birth, 9lbs9oz 21.5in at 2 weeks so it'll be fun to see her growth :) I say she's a good 10-11lbs


----------



## pandaspot

I am not sure whether something might be happening?? I have had some bad cramps since yesterday, starting in my back round to my front. Feels like I got a really upset stomach, but haven't. 

In the night after i got up for a wee, when I got back into bed the cramps started again and now this morning.

It again feels like I have a real upset stomach and it starts in my back and around to the front of my stomach. It sorts of feels like he is pushing out when it gets to stomach. I haven't had like a tightening like I read that starts at the top of uterus and comes down. 

Wish I just knew if this was the start? 

I am seeing the midwife at some point today, she never told me a time which is annoying :(


----------



## Breadsticks

Panda, that is how it felt to me, I thought I had to go to the bathroom! I could time the cramps, predict when a new one would start, feel it build and then lessen. My stomach did not go super hard like I expected so I was sort of in denial that it was real labor. The real test for me was I hopped in the shower and it soothed the contractions but did not change the frequency or intensity. I quickly had to get out though because labor was so fast for me and the pain progressed rapidly.

Good luck, I hope this is the start of labor for you!


----------



## motherearth23

We went to our second pediatrician appointment today. Does anyone else absolutely adore their child's doctor? She is just the nicest lady I've ever met, and she sees eye to eye with me on all the issues I feel strongly about. I am so happy since I was prepared to try out a few different pediatricians until we found a good fit.
Anyways, my boy is growing fast! He was 9lbs7.2oz at birth. 8lb10oz when we came home 3 days after birth. 5 days post-birth he weighed 8lb10.5oz. But then yesterday at age 1 week 1 day, he weighed 9lb,4oz! They said at this rate, they estimate he will weigh about 20lbs by age 4 months. Wowzers. <3 I'm so in love. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pandaspot

Breadsticks - I do hope it is the start. Getting a bit fed up now of waiting. To meet my little man :) and I so want to have a natural labour and not be induced. 

Plus I want to catch up with the rest of you guys and talk about my baby not about signs of labour lol :D I am jealous


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Mother Earth glad your LO is growing well :) my dd1 was 21lbs at 6 months she was such a rolly polley it's was super cute. 


Panda goodluck hope it's the start of things for you


----------



## Vankiwi

Zoe Annabel born 10.49pm July 25th :cloud9: 8lb6oz and a whopping 54cm long! After being at 10cm from 3hrs and pushing not going anywhere due to her position and head size I had an emergency c section!


----------



## Pink Flowers

congratulations, hope you and baby are well xx


----------



## caro103

congrats vankiwi! hope recovery goes smoothly, enjoy every moment with her, its flying by sooo quick!

panda, I so hope you're in full blown labour now!! 

yay for weight gain motherearth!

We're still struggling with trapped wind here, but did get some half decent sleep last night by breaking all the rules and falling asleep with him on me :/, sooo didn't mean to but it gets to a point where you just suddenly wake up and like an hour has passed and he's still on my chest, oops! Not had barely any awake time today either so I might be in trouble tonight :/.

Ladies in the uk when did your health visitor come out to do the hearing test? We've finally heard from ours and they're doing it Monday but he'll be 2 weeks old by then! then test apparently has to be done at the latest by 2 weeks old so they're cutting it a little fine!


----------



## counting

caro103, don't feel bad my son sleeps on me every night, and has since birth. It's the only way he will sleep. I put a belly band around my chest and tuck him inside with just his head out above, and lay in a semi reclined position. He has also had really upset belly lately, and the only way I can comfort him is breastfeeding him frequently and cuddling him, which would be a PITA if he was sleeping in his bassinet.(If it is the only way for you to catch a bit of sleep, they say it's better to just plan to do it, and do it safely. Hope LO feels better soon)


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have updated the spread sheet :) to make it a bit easier for when Kath can update the front page again x

Has anyone heard from Belle or Nicki ? 

Good luck Panda x


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I have updated the spread sheet :) to make it a bit easier for when Kath can update the front page again x
> 
> Has anyone heard from Belle or Nicki ?
> 
> Good luck Panda x

Aw thank you so much, I just realised I haven't even been on since leaving hospital I will update when I have 2 hands free :haha:
I hope everything is ok with everyone, I need to catch up


----------



## pandaspot

Still nothing to report :( still waiting. 

Bloody midwife didn't show up either :(

Oh well maybe tonight something will happen


----------



## counting

pandaspot said:


> Still nothing to report :( still waiting.
> 
> Bloody midwife didn't show up either :(
> 
> Oh well maybe tonight something will happen

Fingers crossed


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats vankiwi 

Just got back from Kyleighs one month appt she's is growing like a weed now weighing 11lbs6oz and 22.5in :)


----------



## kaths101

Hi, all we've had quite a settled few days, George is feeding really well and my milk has come in. He seems to have long sessions of cluster feeding which is really sore but then sleeps loads, so it's swings and roundabouts.

I find it really funny reading your baby weight updates. Most aren't even at George's birth weight yet and are several weeks older. I have such a little fatty!! 
He's so cute though, I can't stop looking at him! :cloud9:

And also I've been sleeping with George he won't go in his basket but neither did jack and I get lots more sleep sleeping upright with him, I can't spend hours on end settling him I'd rather sleep especially with jack to contend with through the day as well


----------



## caro103

sooo glad you all are co-sleeping too and upright at that. Makes me feel way more 'normal' as I know if you told the health visitor I'd get 'told off' :dohh:

sooo hope something happens soon for you panda!! there must be several ladies still waiting though as there's a fair few names with edd's for the end of the month!

kaths how big was George? 

ooop gotta go, munchkin is stirring :) xx


----------



## kaths101

Caro, he was 10lbs 11oz (4.840 kilos)


Look at the size of him, he was 10lbs at last weigh in at 3 days old. Little chubster :haha:
No wonder I was in agony in the last few months with him laying on my back and pelvis!

I never tell people I co sleep, my mum commented today as I left stuff in the Moses basket overnight so he obviously hadn't been in it and she made a snotty comment. I'm even worse I'm sleeping on the sofa but I remove all cushions and make sure he can't roll etc I feel better knowing he's on me and we both sleep better for it.


----------



## tlh97990

My Dr lectures me about letting Charlotte sleep in a swing. I don't care though. My oldest slept on one of the breast feeding pillows until she was almost 1..I feel like some things you don't have to do by the books you just have to use your judgement especially right now when we'll do anything for sleep


----------



## counting

Well..Me and Joey have thrush, which is probably part of the reason he has been so miserable. Noticed some white dots on his tongue and within a few hours it was spreading all over his mouth. :dohh: It also started spreading to his bum. I knew it was possible we would get it due to strep B antibiotics, but still not impressed. :nope:


----------



## Breadsticks

Get well soon, counting and Joey!


----------



## caro103

Hope u get thrush under control quickly counting, I got that from antibiotics first time, ouch!!

Thanks ladies, so good to know we all break the rules. We had a half decent night cos I just went with the flow! Don't feel nearly so dead at 6am! Could def do with a bit more sleep but can function .

Kath, wow he's Soo chunky, hehe! Makes my 7lb11.5 baby look like a weed :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Damn antibiotics...I had a bit of thrush with Ethan with my first dose of antibiotics...I wouldn't be at all surprised if it happens again with this lot I am taking now. I had an ultra sound Friday as they think I have some infection in my uterus. I told my Dr I didn't want to do the transvaginal scan as I still have stitches down there and am worried it will cause another infection by poking about...she was great and said she totally was on the same page and we would postpone it unless I get any weird smells or heavy bleeds or high temperatures. So I was happy with that...sick to death of them all prodding my body and poking in Iv's etc...over it.
I stopped taking the stronger pain killers too as they were making Ethan really sleepy.
I will take him to be weighed on Tuesday if I can get the car from DH.
Oh did I mention we have to move house again? The owner of this rental property is apparently moving back in September! I was so annoyed to hear of this as we just moved in a few months ago and I wouldn't have bothered signing the lease if I had known her plans. So I am informed yesterday we had some builders or something coming by to check the laundry and bathroom for something and I get talking to the dude and he says the lady is demolishing the house entirely! I was like "oh really that isn't what we were told" So yeah...if she is pulling the place down I don't see what the point of us having to spend OUR money on getting the carpets cleaned and roach/spider spraying at the end of the lease . Seems like a waste of time and money.


----------



## Libbysmum

vANKIWI...CONGRATS!! beautiful cant wait to see photos!


----------



## Breadsticks

Libbys :hugs: How terrible of the landlady not mentioning her plans to you! Hopefully this means you'll find an even better house at a better price though I can not believe you have to move again so quickly. :/


----------



## caro103

Oh no libbys :-(, we moves around the same time as u and I cannot imagine moving again so fast! That's really mean of her :-( xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh no Libbys that is rubbish :hugs: 

I am sitting down eating biscuits I just had a dizzy spell while I was in the garden, Havent had one of them for a while. So I have come in and eaten some biscuits and drank some water. I only had wheatabix for breakfast so I am wondering if its low blood sugar. and also I have done loads of cleaning and haven't really sat down.


----------



## Miss Bellum

Vankiwi said:


> Zoe Annabel born 10.49pm July 25th :cloud9: 8lb6oz and a whopping 54cm long! After being at 10cm from 3hrs and pushing not going anywhere due to her position and head size I had an emergency c section!

Congratulations on your little girl! Lovely name, look forward to seeing pixs :happydance::flower:



caro103 said:


> congrats vankiwi! hope recovery goes smoothly, enjoy every moment with her, its flying by sooo quick!
> 
> panda, I so hope you're in full blown labour now!!
> 
> yay for weight gain motherearth!
> 
> We're still struggling with trapped wind here, but did get some half decent sleep last night by breaking all the rules and falling asleep with him on me :/, sooo didn't mean to but it gets to a point where you just suddenly wake up and like an hour has passed and he's still on my chest, oops! Not had barely any awake time today either so I might be in trouble tonight :/.
> 
> Ladies in the uk when did your health visitor come out to do the hearing test? We've finally heard from ours and they're doing it Monday but he'll be 2 weeks old by then! then test apparently has to be done at the latest by 2 weeks old so they're cutting it a little fine!

In our area they do the hearing check at the hospital so its done days after birth. 

I never intended to co-sleep with ellie but like you I keep dozing off with her anyway. She has similar issues with trapped wind too. I think that you need to do what works for you & your lo. Less tired/stressed mum = less tired stressed baby. 



pandaspot said:


> Still nothing to report :( still waiting.
> 
> Bloody midwife didn't show up either :(
> 
> Oh well maybe tonight something will happen

Fingers crossed for you. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats vankiwi
> 
> Just got back from Kyleighs one month appt she's is growing like a weed now weighing 11lbs6oz and 22.5in :)

What great news! 



kaths101 said:


> Hi, all we've had quite a settled few days, George is feeding really well and my milk has come in. He seems to have long sessions of cluster feeding which is really sore but then sleeps loads, so it's swings and roundabouts.
> 
> I find it really funny reading your baby weight updates. Most aren't even at George's birth weight yet and are several weeks older. I have such a little fatty!!
> He's so cute though, I can't stop looking at him! :cloud9:
> 
> And also I've been sleeping with George he won't go in his basket but neither did jack and I get lots more sleep sleeping upright with him, I can't spend hours on end settling him I'd rather sleep especially with jack to contend with through the day as well

Good to hear all is going well. I'd stick with what works too, with baby & toddler you need all the sleep you can get! 



kaths101 said:


> Caro, he was 10lbs 11oz (4.840 kilos)
> View attachment 649035
> 
> 
> Look at the size of him, he was 10lbs at last weigh in at 3 days old. Little chubster :haha:
> No wonder I was in agony in the last few months with him laying on my back and pelvis!
> 
> I never tell people I co sleep, my mum commented today as I left stuff in the Moses basket overnight so he obviously hadn't been in it and she made a snotty comment. I'm even worse I'm sleeping on the sofa but I remove all cushions and make sure he can't roll etc I feel better knowing he's on me and we both sleep better for it.

I never intended to co-sleep with ellie but like you I keep dozing off with her anyway. I think that you need to do what works for you & your lo. Less tired/stressed mum = less tired stressed baby. 



counting said:


> Well..Me and Joey have thrush, which is probably part of the reason he has been so miserable. Noticed some white dots on his tongue and within a few hours it was spreading all over his mouth. :dohh: It also started spreading to his bum. I knew it was possible we would get it due to strep B antibiotics, but still not impressed. :nope:

Hope you are both better soon x x



Libbysmum said:


> Damn antibiotics...I had a bit of thrush with Ethan with my first dose of antibiotics...I wouldn't be at all surprised if it happens again with this lot I am taking now. I had an ultra sound Friday as they think I have some infection in my uterus. I told my Dr I didn't want to do the transvaginal scan as I still have stitches down there and am worried it will cause another infection by poking about...she was great and said she totally was on the same page and we would postpone it unless I get any weird smells or heavy bleeds or high temperatures. So I was happy with that...sick to death of them all prodding my body and poking in Iv's etc...over it.
> I stopped taking the stronger pain killers too as they were making Ethan really sleepy.
> I will take him to be weighed on Tuesday if I can get the car from DH.
> Oh did I mention we have to move house again? The owner of this rental property is apparently moving back in September! I was so annoyed to hear of this as we just moved in a few months ago and I wouldn't have bothered signing the lease if I had known her plans. So I am informed yesterday we had some builders or something coming by to check the laundry and bathroom for something and I get talking to the dude and he says the lady is demolishing the house entirely! I was like "oh really that isn't what we were told" So yeah...if she is pulling the place down I don't see what the point of us having to spend OUR money on getting the carpets cleaned and roach/spider spraying at the end of the lease . Seems like a waste of time and money.

\

Sorry you are having such a rough time :hugs: Cant believe your landlord didnt tell you they were going to knock the house down! I wouldn't b inclined to pay to clean the carpets either.




Pink Flowers said:


> Oh no Libbys that is rubbish :hugs:
> 
> I am sitting down eating biscuits I just had a dizzy spell while I was in the garden, Havent had one of them for a while. So I have come in and eaten some biscuits and drank some water. I only had wheatabix for breakfast so I am wondering if its low blood sugar. and also I have done loads of cleaning and haven't really sat down.

Sounds like you may have overdone it. Hopefully a rest and bite to eat will make you feel better x


----------



## babyclements

Congrats to all the new babies, my due date is today! Starting to get impatient :(


----------



## counting

So Joey slept ok but keeps unlatching and relatching every 2 minutes and crying. He also spits out the nystatin, clamps his mouth shut when I try to squirt it in and then stares at me accusingly and wobbles his bottom pouty lip. My poor baby. It's decided. Thrush is hell.


----------



## kaths101

Hello everyone, ive just written my birth story if anyone wants a read :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...tural-water-birth-baby-george-10lbs-11oz.html


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lovely birth story kaths :)


----------



## sue_88

Aww counting :( I am sorry you both are suffering....poor angel not wanting the medicine. I hope it's a quick easy recovery for you both X


----------



## Pink Flowers

I need away to make my back ache go away :cry: all day and it wont shift. Have tried walking, ball, sitting forward, all fours


----------



## caro103

hope your back feels better soon pink :)

lovely birth story kath, sounds so similar to mine! esp with your waters going right at the end and it wasn't until you described it feeling like a big wee that that's exactly how it felt to me too! though it blooming hurt just before they went...though that might have been his head, lol.

hope your better soon counting :hugs: xx


----------



## motherearth23

counting said:


> Well..Me and Joey have thrush, which is probably part of the reason he has been so miserable. Noticed some white dots on his tongue and within a few hours it was spreading all over his mouth. :dohh: It also started spreading to his bum. I knew it was possible we would get it due to strep B antibiotics, but still not impressed. :nope:

I also received the group B antibiotics... And my nipples have been aching so badly, and suddenly it hurts to latch him when I thought we had the whole latching thing down. What did your thrush feel like when it was coming on? 

And there is a clogged milk duct (i think) that just wont go away no matter how much I hand express and massage it while he is eating. I am so sleep deprived. I should be sleeping but i'm so overtired that I am puttering around on the internet..


----------



## JJsmom

Rant!! 

OMG!!!! Y'all!! I'm ready to smack my MIL!!! Coltyn was so fussy yesterday and today and all he wants to do is be latched on and stay there, falls asleep, I lay him down and it starts over again. Well he is being the same way again today. My MIL just stopped by. I told DH if she tells me to give her a bottle I'm going to smack her! So here I am, just took him off my breast before she walked in the door. He was fine for the first few mins and then started getting fussy. She immediately says oh, he's hungry! When was the last time he ate? I said no he's not hungry and I just took him off the breast right before you walked in. He had eaten off both breasts along with about 5 oz out of a bottle. So I KNOW he's not hungry! I walked out of the room and she's like aww he's still hungry!! NO WOMAN HE'S NOT!!!! I think he's gassy. But she is relentless! Then the one time I took him over there for her to watch him, she doesn't even wake him up to eat and it had been a couple hours since I had fed him and told her she needed to wake him up to feed him at a certain time. I even had DH text her to tell her. So when we got back, she said he wouldn't wake up to eat so she didn't feed him. She had watched the boys for 6 hours! That means it had been 8 since he ate!! I took him from her and put the bottle in his mouth and he immediately woke up and ate. I guess she just wanted him to sleep the whole time and not take a chance of him being fussy if he woke up and ate. But it just really irks me!!! Sorry, had to rant! They thought I got on the computer to do my homework and I had to fuss first. LOL! Thanks for listening, feel better since I got it out. :)


----------



## kaths101

Argh JJSMOM it's frustrating isn't it. I get the opposite from my mum as George is constantly feeding at the moment, she keeps making comments about him being on the boob constantly. It was 3 hous this morning but needs must hey.. IJust wish people would shut up, we know what were doing!!

I can't believe she didn't feed him, that's REALLY bad considering you text as well I betit was just because he was blissfully asleep and she didnt want him crying!


----------



## tlh97990

I hate when people act like they know about your kid than you do or when they tell you how yo raise them...I tell everyone that comes by if they do that kn my house they'll be asked to leave


----------



## counting

motherearth23 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Well..Me and Joey have thrush, which is probably part of the reason he has been so miserable. Noticed some white dots on his tongue and within a few hours it was spreading all over his mouth. :dohh: It also started spreading to his bum. I knew it was possible we would get it due to strep B antibiotics, but still not impressed. :nope:
> 
> I also received the group B antibiotics... And my nipples have been aching so badly, and suddenly it hurts to latch him when I thought we had the whole latching thing down. What did your thrush feel like when it was coming on?
> 
> And there is a clogged milk duct (i think) that just wont go away no matter how much I hand express and massage it while he is eating. I am so sleep deprived. I should be sleeping but i'm so overtired that I am puttering around on the internet..Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be thrush in your breasts :(. Mine feel kind of burning on the actual nipple and some pain after he is done nursing, as well as some itching. I don't have very sensitive breasts though, I think if I did there would be much more pain. The big give away that LO had thrush was a few white dots on his tongue. I always heard that thrush in a baby was a coating or big patches of white but LO just had a few very small dots that multiplied. I'd look for that in his tongue and on the inside of his lips. I'd say mother's instinct was the biggest give away. I felt something wasn't right with us, and it wasn't.


----------



## JJsmom

Yes Kath, it's very frustrating! She took him outside and sat with him. He finally dozed off for her but now she's leaving and I put him back down,he's already fussing a bit. I'm afraid he might be a bit cold too as it's been cooler today and yesterday but he keeps kicking his blanket off. He hates being swaddled too. He'd rather have his arms out.

TLH, I wish I could tell her how it is, but when I've tried she gives me attitude and I dont want to have any conflicts between us.


----------



## MissFox

Hi girls!! Im in labor! 3-4 cm, 80% effaced and -2 station


----------



## Breadsticks

Woohoo MissFox! :happydance: Good luck!!

Husband and I just had a glass of Johnny Walker Blue...so delicious! It was our joint Mother's/ Father's day gift to ourselves :) Pumped 10 oz of milk earlier while watching Netflix, felt like a cow lol, but good to go for the next 2-3 hours if she needs a feed :) My family will be here any minute, I'm sure they'll want to feed her. :D


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Woo goodluck miss fox!


----------



## kaths101

Good luck MissFox, i was thinking it was about time we had some more babies here! 
Looking forward to an update x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Good luck *MissFox*! Hoping for a swift and easy labour! :D

*Counting* - Thrush is the worst! I had it with Jessica. Jessie didn't get it and I only had it in one boob but it was still excruciating. I was able to call up the midwife and get a prescription for a cream without even going in. It should clear up pretty fast as long as you remember to treat both of you. I really did start to dread feeding her and would sob about how I felt like a horrible mother because I felt that way. Started treatment and poof, good as new. Poor little boy though.. that's got to make it a million times worse. :( Hope it clears up for you both really quickly!

*motherearth23* - it definitely could be the start of thrush. one thing I really noticed was how much my boob would ache just climbing the stairs. Like a sharp pain radiating through the breast.

*JJsmom* - MIL's can't live with them... wouldn't have husbands without them *hugs* Rage all you like!

*Vankiwi* - congratulations! ps. get a belly band/binder or recovery pants if you don't already have something. Those c-sections are a beast!!! 

*caro103* - that's a lot like what happened with us last time. We just weren't getting any sleep unless we were sleeping together. Started falling asleep and it made me nervous so I had to commit to co-sleeping and do it safely rather than doing it accidentally. We're trying harder to get this one used to his own space so he's in rock n play a lot... refuses to sleep in the cosleeper of course. We have been co-sleeping because he adores sleeping in our bed, passes out so quickly, but my 3 year keeps coming in and if she's in here then he HAS to be in the rock n play. I refuse to chance them being in the same bed together. 

*Libbysmum* - that is ridiculous! Does your lease not have any protection for you built in?



Gabriel had a blocked tear duct yesterday. Really freaked me out. Reminded me of the little barn kittens I'd take care of when I was little whose eyes would be caked shut from infection etc. It was yellow and goopy and after his naps the lashes were glued together. I called the pediatrician and the nurse just said to keep it clean with sterile water and cotton balls and to massage the tear duct a few times a day. The internet implied that it could take weeks to clear up. A friend told me to try breast milk.. I put a couple drops on my finger before doing the tear duct massage a couple times and you know what? This morning when we got up there was NO sign of the blocked duct. His eye looks perfect! I don't know for sure that it was the breast milk.. maybe it just spontaneously healed.. but definitely worth sharing!


----------



## Vankiwi

Becca thanks for the tips! I've also heard about the breast milk trick, it must work! Magic stuff!

What's everyone's thoughts of giving a pacifier for sleep if you're breastfeeding? I don't want to stuff up the breastfeeding but there is pretty much zero sleep going on from about 9pm at night until about 9am in the morning - just fussing and feeding! Argh! She loves sucking though and will suck on her hand or my finger for comfort... Thoughts?


----------



## sue_88

Vankiwi - Millie has the occasional dummy and I first gave it her a two days old. She has the MAM brand, FSID approved. No nipple confusion here but the her latch has been perfect since her first feed.

She uses it for less than ten mins then spits it out, if she's still sucking after ten mins I know she might be a bit hungry still so I offer the other boob. But 9/10 she's asleep within mins of a suck on the dummy......yet would chomp away on my nips for hours if I let her!!


----------



## kaths101

I tried with George, he also would suck on the nips for hours, and having another LO i cant really sit there for hours with baby attached.. He hasn't taken to the dummy yet though but it's worth a go i think. We also have the MAM ones x


----------



## oneandtwo

becca-breastmilk is amazing! not only can it help with clogged tear ducts, it helps with pink eye (WAY better than antibiotics), diaper.rash, ear infecfions, skin rashes, it helps soothe and heal cracked.sore nipples. Researchers even.recently discovered that one of the components of human breastmil is basically able to weaken MRSA and makes it receptive to a wider range.of antibiotics. 

goodluck missfox!!

congrats to all the new mommas :)

wonderful birth story kath

I know,there was,talk of thrush, cant remember who spoke of it? Mina got it very,bad,at a week old and i,got it in my breast, thry gave me the med for it i took it and,the,pain was gone in hours. they said shr had it vrry bad in her mouth her tongue was completely caked, and it was gone in about 3 days with the nystatin. I don't know if your still having trouble administering but if.you.put it inside.their cheek way.in the bsck and give it slowly it takes much better! Hope it gets better for you soon

afm-Miss Mina is 5 weeks old today, finally started to cry a bit, but not a ton during the day. shes,,a,quiet thing. She did, however start the random.crying near bedtime for no reason. took me a few.days but i discovered if i put her in the ring sling before she starts crying and keeper there til bed it stops the crying session from happening. odd, cause if i hold her, she cries, and if i swaddle her, she cries. but for some reason loves the sling.

she smiles, a lot! and has laughed a couple times, shes getting very good at holding her head up as well. Shes such a fantastic baby :) we're all getting on very well and dh should be home to meet her soonish, only a couple more months hopefully! 

I am feeling a little sad this is our last baby. I told dh if we were wealthy, and had a different lifestyle I'd want more kids his reply? "i haven't evrn met the,last one, and your talking about more??" lol! Alas, we are both due to be sterilized, i dont want to raise kids forever either we said none past 25 and well, we're 27 so thats it! its just weird.,REALLY trying to take her all in and enjoy every second.


----------



## tlh97990

Has anyone heard anything about the jj cole agility wraps? I have a carrier now and lo hates it..I think I sold my moby but thought it was a pain anyway..the agility wrap is supposed to be more breathable than the moby so less chance of overheating and it slips on like a tshirt compared to the wrapping process


----------



## caro103

omg my baby is just laid on my lap and every couple of minutes farts :rofl:...maybe we won't have trapped gas issues tonight ;)

re. the dummies, I resorted to one last night, didn't want too and going to use is as little as I can as my 2yr old is addicted to his, was meant to be only just for sleep and he sneeks getting it whenever he can now! anyways it did help Edward a little, meant we could sleep next to each other rather than him on top of me, so at least we're co-sleeping more safely now! 

congrats on the birth of baby ruby sam!! shes gorgeous :D


oh tmi but anyone else suddenly go back to fairly large clots (cherry tomato sized) 2wks pp when they'd practically stopped bleeding? I have been more active today but was rather shocked when went to the loo :blush:


----------



## pandaspot

I had my sweep today, have had a bleed and some more cramps throughout the day. 

But

I am still waiting. 

I got another sweep Tuesday and booked in to be induced on Wednesday. Getting fed up :(


----------



## MissFox

Aww panda! You are almost there! Nipple stimulation really helped me. 

My baby girl was born 7lb11oz and 19 3/4 in long on 7/28/13 at 12:07am after 8ish hours of "active" labor with almost 3 hours of pushing.


----------



## counting

Kind of neat(to me anyway)

Then and now:
 



Attached Files:







09b7b3cb-ef53-4c2a-9a70-7c9061e8f1f8wallpaper.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









504d36ad-64e0-4118-8c0d-18d91400eb65wallpaper.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









ac85fb3e-3fc4-460d-9923-28213c46dc61wallpaper.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## counting

MissFox said:


> Aww panda! You are almost there! Nipple stimulation really helped me.
> 
> My baby girl was born 7lb11oz and 19 3/4 in long on 7/28/13 at 12:07am after 8ish hours of "active" labor with almost 3 hours of pushing.

Congrats...Pictures soon I hope!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats MissFox!!

Counting that does look really cool, great idea!

Thanks for the tips re the pacifiers ladies! Think I'll try and wait until breastfeeding is a bit more established and see how we go. 

We came home today! So nice to be home, it's been emotionally overwhelming. I'm so in love, like I never thought possible!


----------



## MissFox

I put a picture up on the FB group but I will put some on here later. My phone wlnt let me do it and we didnt bring the computer


----------



## tlh97990

Wow 3 hours of pushing..that's exhausting just thinking about! My lo slid out on her own almost :haha:


----------



## counting

MissFox said:


> I put a picture up on the FB group but I will put some on here later. My phone wlnt let me do it and we didnt bring the computer

I should join the FB group


----------



## MissFox

The first hour or more was ineffective because of ny position but when i moved to all 4sthe it was easier


----------



## Miss Bellum

Congratulations Miss Fox! Look forward to pictures soon x


----------



## caro103

Zzzz, gosh I hope I get more sleep tonight!

Dh is back to work tomorrow, and Alex is at nursery, actually really looking forward to a day of just me and baby!


----------



## Miss Bellum

Can't believe Ellie is nearly 6 weeks old now, where does the time go! 

She is getting so big, and making some very cute noises (and not so cute screaming through the night). 

She is getting the hang of holding her head it seems, and is already trying to pull things she wants to her! 




Vankiwi said:


> Becca thanks for the tips! I've also heard about the breast milk trick, it must work! Magic stuff!
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts of giving a pacifier for sleep if you're breastfeeding? I don't want to stuff up the breastfeeding but there is pretty much zero sleep going on from about 9pm at night until about 9am in the morning - just fussing and feeding! Argh! She loves sucking though and will suck on her hand or my finger for comfort... Thoughts?

Just sympathy! Ellie is having difficult nights too at the moment. Its tough, I have thought about going for a pacifier, but decided to keep going for the time being. If things keep up though, I may well decide to try one. 




tlh97990 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the jj cole agility wraps? I have a carrier now and lo hates it..I think I sold my moby but thought it was a pain anyway..the agility wrap is supposed to be more breathable than the moby so less chance of overheating and it slips on like a tshirt compared to the wrapping process

They don't seem to sell them over here in the UK which is a shame because I like the sound of them. I have a wrap similar to the moby but I am not confident about using it. 



caro103 said:


> omg my baby is just laid on my lap and every couple of minutes farts :rofl:...maybe we won't have trapped gas issues tonight ;)
> 
> re. the dummies, I resorted to one last night, didn't want too and going to use is as little as I can as my 2yr old is addicted to his, was meant to be only just for sleep and he sneeks getting it whenever he can now! anyways it did help Edward a little, meant we could sleep next to each other rather than him on top of me, so at least we're co-sleeping more safely now!
> 
> congrats on the birth of baby ruby sam!! shes gorgeous :D
> 
> 
> oh tmi but anyone else suddenly go back to fairly large clots (cherry tomato sized) 2wks pp when they'd practically stopped bleeding? I have been more active today but was rather shocked when went to the loo :blush:

Good to hear you were able to get some sleep! 

I think I did get some heavier bleeding when I overdid things but no actual clots - may be one to get checked out. 



pandaspot said:


> I had my sweep today, have had a bleed and some more cramps throughout the day.
> 
> But
> 
> I am still waiting.
> 
> I got another sweep Tuesday and booked in to be induced on Wednesday. Getting fed up :(

Aww:hugs: Hope the sweep works & you aren't wating much longer. 



counting said:


> Kind of neat(to me anyway)
> 
> Then and now:

Cool pictures.


----------



## sue_88

Sounds good caro.......a day of feeding and sleeping!!

Love the photos counting!

Hope baby comes soon Panda x


----------



## kaths101

Ok, please don't just say I've lost the first page :cry:
I just tried to update MissFox and my computer crashed, came back and all the names have gone?? Can anyone else see it? I think I might cry!


----------



## oneandtwo

its gone kath!

the night time crying- we were dealing with that, gave her a dummy finally last night, and out she went! i think she was wanting to comfort but her belly was already fu so the milk was,pissing her off. would,make sense as to why the sling was wotking well. Maybe the other LO's are having a similar thing?


----------



## sue_88

Looks like it has vanished! Rubbish. But we have the spreadsheet to use Hun to add people back in x x


----------



## caro103

It has gone Kath, but might be worth a shot contacting admin to see if they can put it back.as I know they're able to read stuff that's been edited. If not the spreadsheet will give most details  xx


----------



## kaths101

:cry::cry: oh no, but the spreadsheet won't have all the others but then I guess most haven't come back arghhh .. Stupid computer! I guess I could go through all 886 pages again! 
Sorry everyone :nope:


----------



## Vankiwi

I wouldn't worry about it Kath, a lot of those people we probably won't hear from anyway!


----------



## Vankiwi

Here is my amazing Zoe:

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/Vankiwi/794382C9-5EC8-49F5-9005-6C9205A8C4DF-18933-000010E885F98A78_zps12a6aa2b.jpg


----------



## Pink Flowers

His here! Born at 10.31 weighing 7lb13oz one ounce bigger than oliver. Got home at 3am. I am currently trying to get sleep but not working :haha: 

Birth was amzing will up datw when on laptop later


----------



## tlh97990

I'd just use the spreadsheet if others come back they can be re added

Charlotte had her newborn picture today..it's a little later than normal but our photographer was on her honeymoon so we had to wait..when she got here my oldest refused to cooperate and Charlotte did awesome then Madelyn was ready for her picture and Charlotte was fed up so I don't think we got a good shot of both them together

also both my girls have a stomach bug causing massive diarrhea hope it passes soon


----------



## caro103

Omg.I'm loosing the plot. Nearly 4am here and yet again I've had 45mins sleep all night, why won't he sleep??? I can't keep doing this, not like I can overly catch up in the day :-(, arghhh. He's not even settling on me anymore, just fusses, won't feed for long, spits out dummy, just stares at me if I rock him, cries if I put him down, fusses if I try cuddling him...ffs :-(

Massive congrats on your little man gemma!

Cute pic of zoe xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Vankiwi she is precious!

Congrats pink!

Caro sorry your having such a rough night :( 

Kaths I wouldn't worry about losing everyone. I'd just add the info about babies born and you can add everyone else when/if they come back. :flower:

It's now 11:33pm here and for some god awful reason I can't seem to fall asleep even though I'm exhausted. So frustrating. Kyleigh will be up in a couple hours so guess I should continue attempting to fall asleep


----------



## Pink Flowers

https://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae33/xgemma1987x/20130730_042426_zpsc841f6e2.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*caro103* - 2 weeks in I'd definitely call the doc about any clots


----------



## kaths101

Aw pink, Henry is very cute!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Thank you :) 

Kath if you message admin they can normally recover your edits x


----------



## tlh97990

Proud- I feel like every time LO goes to sleep I'm awake and when shes awake I want sleep..she sleeps from 7-11 every night but I'm not ready for bed at 7

Regarding clots I'm 3 weeks in and ill pass pea size clots still. I wasn't told how long was normal I was told if its bigger than a quarter to call


----------



## Tasha

Just wanted to let you know, Kath, that I reverted your post back to the time you previously edited. It means that you still need to edited to add what you were planning to, but at least all the previous information is back for you to work with.

If anything similar happens again just dropped me a message and I will help if I can.


----------



## caro103

I looked clots etc up today in the info I was given, as started with bright red blood again. Turns out it can be a sign you're just over doing things too. So long as not soaking a pad in an hour or showing other signs of infection doesn't look too worrying . Xx


----------



## pandaspot

i had another sweep today, got more of a bloody show, having stabbing pains as well in my vagina? is that normal?

the midwife said that the cramps i had been having overnight had definitely done something as the cervix had thinned out a lot and she could easily get two fingers in today. so thats good, booked in for my induction at 4pm tomorrow. fingers crossed i stay as a july sunbeam :) 

i have been feeling tearful today, and slightly weird. like i want to curl up in a ball and cry...not sure if its the impending induction or what? think i am scared but i am not? i am confused lol.

you can tell its my first!


----------



## tlh97990

Panda. With my first when I was admitted I cried my eyes out because it hit me that I wad going to be a mom..I wasn't scared necessarily but it is a very emotional time


----------



## kaths101

Tasha said:


> Just wanted to let you know, Kath, that I reverted your post back to the time you previously edited. It means that you still need to edited to add what you were planning to, but at least all the previous information is back for you to work with.
> 
> If anything similar happens again just dropped me a message and I will help if I can.

Phewwww thats a relief...Thank you so much :flower:


----------



## counting

Joey weighs 9 pounds 4 ounces! He gained 14 ounces in a week, and is now up almost 2 pounds over birth weight at 3 1/2 weeks old! Proud Mommy here.


----------



## pandaspot

tlh97990 said:


> Panda. With my first when I was admitted I cried my eyes out because it hit me that I wad going to be a mom..I wasn't scared necessarily but it is a very emotional time

Think that's what I am scared of, it's reality I think! I can't wait but I am so nervous I will do something wrong. Damn hormones lol


----------



## caro103

I reckon the latest sweep has worked for u panda ;-). Good luck hun. Emotions sound v normal to hun.

Fab counting on joeys weight!

We.'re trying a different tactic tonight, woke Eddie up at 8.30 so he's had some awake time before bed. he also did a giant poo earlier (though still needs help with that...anyone else have to gently wipe lo's bum to get poo??), so really hoping for a better night!


----------



## kaths101

George has no problem at all pooing, hes a pooing machine :haha:
Were changing tactics tonight too, similar to you, he usually sleeps from 7-10 and then breastfeeds for a few hours, he has been having a 2oz bottle to top up in the day as he is so greedy so i'm saving that for 10pm after his breastfeed.. hope it doesn't backfire! :wacko:

Just about to update the first page, im on my laptop now and not my ipad so hopefully I can manage not to delete it all this time!! :dohh:

Can you believe we are nearly at the end of July??? hasnt it just flown by! All these beautiful sunbeam babies here and a few more to go! come on panda!! :happydance: 
p.s if you dont make July - you're still a sunbeam, s/he is just a little late to the party! :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

blood loss is so light here, they left part of the membranes in there :sick: It tore as they removed the placenta, it passed last night blegh! 

I had some stitches, I thought I had about 5, turns out I had 20!


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> blood loss is so light here, they left part of the membranes in there :sick: It tore as they removed the placenta, it passed last night blegh!
> 
> I had some stitches, I thought I had about 5, turns out I had 20!

eww, hope youre ok.. i dont actually know how many stitches i got, i say 3 or 4 as thats what it felt like but i actually have no idea, now you've got me thinking.. i did make the mistake of looking in the mirror when i got home though, i was horrified!


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> blood loss is so light here, they left part of the membranes in there :sick: It tore as they removed the placenta, it passed last night blegh!
> 
> I had some stitches, I thought I had about 5, turns out I had 20!
> 
> eww, hope youre ok.. i dont actually know how many stitches i got, i say 3 or 4 as thats what it felt like but i actually have no idea, now you've got me thinking.. i did make the mistake of looking in the mirror when i got home though, i was horrified!Click to expand...

I am not going through a mirror. 

I tore because he came so quick!


----------



## pandaspot

I think something's happening, I have had a terrible nights sleep, my hips started hurting and I couldn't sleep or get comfy so I got up and sat downstairs rather than constantly fidgeting in bed. Then I started getting an intense pain in my back and stomach like I need the toilet. It's starts in the back and comes round to my tummy. Is this a contraction?? 

They are coming sort of reguarly about every 20 mins. 

I hope it is and I don't need to be induced! 

I have also had a lot more bloody show. 

What do you all think?

My back is constantly aching as well.


----------



## kaths101

Sounds like a contraction to me panda, that's how mine felt. I also didnt go to bed the night before I started as I just couldn't get comfortable..
Hope this is it for you :happydance:

If its coming in waves then start timing them, they don't have to be mega painful. Mine weren't at the start just like a wave, a bit like period pain and tightening x


----------



## Pink Flowers

Sounds like contractions! Mine never got regular if your mind tells you to go in to the hospital do it. Your body will tell you what to do xxx


----------



## pandaspot

Aww i will be so happy if this is it and I have avoided bring induced. 

Can they go from being 15 mins apart to 10 mins ? Can they increase that quickly?

I will start timing them properly. 

They are definitely in waves. They are quite painful


----------



## sue_88

Sounds very promising Panda!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Sounds good panda! Hope this is it!


----------



## kaths101

pandaspot said:


> Aww i will be so happy if this is it and I have avoided bring induced.
> 
> Can they go from being 15 mins apart to 10 mins ? Can they increase that quickly?
> 
> I will start timing them properly.
> 
> They are definitely in waves. They are quite painful

They can increase quickly, if you keep timing and they keep coming regularly it sounds like it might be it! 
Keep active and walking about x


----------



## caro103

sounds like its happening panda! mine never got totally regular until the last 2 hours either! good luck hun! xx


----------



## pandaspot

they have eased right off now :( i am getting on the ball for a bounce and hoping i can get them to be established. they are about 30 mins apart now :(


----------



## tlh97990

My Dr wanted me to go to the hospital if I had Ny bloody show.mos it different there? Sounds like you are close though!


----------



## Pink Flowers

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...aby-owls-very-quick-arrival.html#post28726981


----------



## pandaspot

I am going in for my planned induction. The contractions have practically gone, I am getting the odd one now and then :( 

Hopefully cause of the contractions my cervix has thinned loads and I have dilated quite a bit too. Still got a bloody show and losing plug. Also my back is constantly aching. Hoping that it won't take long to get into established labour now


----------



## BeccaMichelle

pandaspot said:


> I am going in for my planned induction. The contractions have practically gone, I am getting the odd one now and then :(
> 
> Hopefully cause of the contractions my cervix has thinned loads and I have dilated quite a bit too. Still got a bloody show and losing plug. Also my back is constantly aching. Hoping that it won't take long to get into established labour now

aww.. well hopefully it was your body saying it was ready to have this baby anyway. Maybe you'll have a much quicker induction because you're already ready! Good Luck!


----------



## kaths101

They might not have to induce you panda if you're showing signs of starting, alot of babies do that! Good luck either way, it will be your time soon xx


----------



## pandaspot

They said I will definitely have him tonight. I have had a pessary, she said I am 1cm dilated and cervix is nearly all thinned out. I am scared but excited! Sure I will be ok

Contractions are 9 mins apart at the moment.


----------



## Pink Flowers

Hope it goes nice and smoothly hun :) xx

I am so confused about what Henry is meant to be dressed in lol! I currently have him in a sleep suit and been covering him with a muslin instead of a blanket, I he feels warm to the touch but not hot. Having a winter baby last time was so different lol!


----------



## kaths101

Ooh exciting... Good luck x


----------



## sue_88

Pink - Millie has never worn a sleep suit lol. Much too warm in my house / folks house.

She's in vest or romper & sometimes covered with a muslin.

I'm earing on the side of I'd rather her be a bit cooler instead of too hot.


----------



## Pink Flowers

the sleep suits are quite thin, and our room isn't REALLY hot so I think he should be fine. But I always go too cold than too hot. A cold baby will cry to let you know, which is what we always did with Oliver.


----------



## motherearth23

I'm also having a hard time telling how to dress my babe. Everyone always says dress them one layer warmer than what you are wearing. Well I'm basically hanging out in my underwear all day since my apartment is boiling. When I'm sweaty I try and keep him as clothing free as possible.
Is anyone elses baby incredibly unhappy from around 4pm-9pm? He is crying every night around this time. I nurse nurse nurse nurse, check his diaper, and walk around with him, bounce him, swing him, put him in his vibrating chair.... nothing helps. :(


----------



## caro103

Motherearth I have that prob just it starts about 10pm until the early hours...so not fun!

Good luck panda! Xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Motherearth and Caro could be colic? Rule of 3. At least3hours a day, 3 days a week for 3 weeks...? I think that's it anyway. I've been doing a lot of reading about infant probiotic drops for reflux and a lot of what I'm reading says they're really good for colic, you might want to look into it! I need to remember to start taking them myself too. Gabriel isn't gassy every night but when he is I feel so bad, I'm slowly trying to stop eating diary and I'm going to try to start adding in probiotics. I'll let you know if it lessens the spitting up or fussy bouts. Right now though he's asleep and not in my bed so it really should go to sleep myself! Goodnight girls!


----------



## pandaspot

I have had no sleep :( I have been having contractions for 25 hours now, regular ones after pessary for 12 hours. 

They removed pessary at 2am to enable me to get rest as only 2cm dilated, but contractions have continued and the midwife has said I am only in the latent stage not in proper labour yet! There is no way I can cope with active labour then. 

Contractions are 8 mins apart lasting 1min30 - 2 mins. Never dreamt that it would be so painful. The only pain relief offered is cocodramal and there was a brief mention of pethadine which I think I will have to have cause I need sleep :( never again!


----------



## Jsmom5

I love reading the first page! 

Congrats to all with their lil bundles of joy & good luck to those still waiting!

My baby is five weeks & he is fussy from 3am-6am every night. We have started him on prevacid yesterday. I hope to see a difference within a week!!
Any other reflux babies? Im going to look into those probiotic drops mentioned!

At his one month appt he weighed in at 9 lbs 7oz!! wow!! (5lbs 12 oz at birth, june 23). :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Morning all, hope you are all well. 

Ellie is now 6 weeks old! How the time flies. She had her health visitor check up yesterday and she is fine & healthy. Weight now up to 8lbs so the same as most average newborns! 

I share the general confusion about what clothes she should be wearing. During the day I tend to leave her in a nappy unless we are going out, when she goes into a short sleeved vest. Last few nights,her legs felt cold so I did put on a light sleep suit and she seemed a lot happier. 

Ellie also has the hours of not settling, its really hard work isn't it? Her kick off tends to be from 4 - 10. Really frustrating for Anon, as it seems the only times he can see her, she is fussing. Also means I haven't been able to eat a hot meal with 2 hands for the past week. 

Becca - interesting stuff about the probitic drops - look forward to hearing your results, hope they help. 

Jsmom - Ellie has had reflux, its really hard going isn't it? Good to hear your little one is doing so well, thats a great weight gain!


----------



## oneandtwo

there is a normal stage of night crying for newborns, mina is at it too but hers does not last long. I try not to overstimulate her, but just be with her and hold her, or lay by her and talk to her while it passes. Our third son lasted hours, what helped to soothe him was standing near a sink and letting the water run. It really helped soothe him.

re-clothing. its been at least 100° here most every day this summer. we keep our housr at 75 in the,day, 71 at night. she wears a onesie/bodysuit usually. sometimes a romper that doesn't have pant legs or sleeves, and wrap her in a receiving blanket. She runs hot, like a couple of my boys and sweats easily so i try yo keep her in very litle. the "added layer" of clothing, is the blanket. no hats, but i do put her in socks. 

https://purplecrying.info/what-is-the-period-of-purple-crying.php


----------



## kaths101

Sorry some of you are having a hard time with crying babies, we haven't hit that yet but I'm sure we will...

So we are in August now.. Didn't July just fly by!!

I was thinking today have any of you got any funny stories to tell that happened during or after birth? 
My birth was pretty Uneventful but I do remember being near the end and josh was sitting on the bed..I was in the birthing pool. It was completely silent for hours apart from the music playing but then Josh started whistling to a song on the radio and I screamed at him to shut up! :haha:
I also accused him of being asleep and kept telling him to wake up...I still think he was!


----------



## counting

Sometimes I like to humor myself that my son looks a bit like me...:haha:
 



Attached Files:







5b90cb61-a88f-43b0-a205-961dc46416d8wallpaper.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pink Flowers

counting you two are so alike!

kath i was begging the mw to break my waters, she said she wouldn't as he would come to quick... so i muttered i hope they go with a pop. she kept jumping out the way as i was pushing and the pop... she didnt jump out the way quick enough and they went all over her :rofl: that will teach her :p


----------



## counting

Pink Flowers said:


> counting you two are so alike!
> 
> kath i was begging the mw to break my waters, she said she wouldn't as he would come to quick... so i muttered i hope they go with a pop. she kept jumping out the way as i was pushing and the pop... she didnt jump out the way quick enough and they went all over her :rofl: that will teach her :p

He actually REALLY resembles my husband too, LOL. He has got my husbands narrower face, eye shape and mouth. He has my colouring, chin and nose though. He has bright blue eyes...interested to see how that turns out as both me and DH were born with brown.


----------



## Pink Flowers

henry has grey eyes. oliver always have blue. so i wonder if henrys will change as no one in either families has grey eyes


----------



## caro103

panda, hope things are picking up for you now!

during my labour, as eddies head was out I had a funny discussion with the midwife, I said something along the lines of 'you naughty boy or girl', (not sure what too, possibly I knew he'd tore me) she mistook me as asking whether it was a boy or a girl saying 'we don't know yet', me 'I know that...I was saying its a naughty boy or girl'...etc! :rofl:. My DH got what I was saying and clarified it for me, I think before his body was actually delivered! ;)


----------



## Pink Flowers

caro103 said:


> panda, hope things are picking up for you now!
> 
> during my labour, as eddies head was out I had a funny discussion with the midwife, I said something along the lines of 'you naughty boy or girl', (not sure what too, possibly I knew he'd tore me) she mistook me as asking whether it was a boy or a girl saying 'we don't know yet', me 'I know that...I was saying its a naughty boy or girl'...etc! :rofl:. My DH got what I was saying and clarified it for me, I think before his body was actually delivered! ;)

Haha something similar happened here. Oliver was born by vontouse and I didn't get the "ring of fire" this time it all went to plan and as Henry was turning I looked at the midwife and went... "what the hell was that" she laughed and went his turning. I went his just ripped me open as well :rofl:


----------



## caro103

:rofl: bizarre how you can have totally lucid conversations at a time where you should really have other things on your mind!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I know, martin was laughing I was pushing, then stopped had a chat and then carried on :rofl:


----------



## caro103

:haha: I def didn't get chance to do that this time! think his head was 2 pushes, body 1 :shock:, slightly different to first time where I pushed for 2.5hrs!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I was pushing for 21 minutes before his body was born. But most of it was to break the waters lol! I think it was 5 minutes after the waters went he was born! haha


----------



## counting

I didn't say anything crazy during pushing(very short) or established labor, but when I was getting my cervadil for cervix ripening and I was having TERRIBLE strong, unproductive contractions on top of each other and back spasms. I got in the tub to try and ease the pain. My poor husband filled the tub for me, helped me in then started to pull the shower curtain across. I guess he was meaning to give me privacy, but I just glared at him and said in apparently the most angry, scary voice (and my face was apparently just enraged and contorted in pain) "No, look at me like this!!!". :haha:. He then got a chair and sat beside the tub for about 3 hours....:blush:

(He put up with A LOT during my induction. Poor love of mine)


----------



## oneandtwo

i was a sarcastic turd to my nurses until my water broke. the first nurse said she didn't want to go home as she thought i was too entertaining! LOL

during transition, i begged for an epi, the guy came in and he was trying to talk to me about the epi while i wa contracring,, i was so annoyed with him i kept twirling my hand at him signaling him to hurry the hell up, i said to him can you talk any faster?! he asked if i could sit up. i said I'll do anything you want just put the fuckin needle in my back. HAHAHA so glad i disnt get that epi! poor guy was traumatized. he walked into my room while i was making noises like a whild boar, in all my naked glory and he sais what did i just walk into?? i started pushing while he was still finishing his shpeal! i bet he quit his job after.that LOL

also, right after birth i said why the hell would anyone do that more than once (meaning unmedicated labor/birth) funny though, as i now wish i would have had all of my kids med free!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

This time was so short I don't remember saying much of anything.. just tried to breathe. Last time however, after I got the epidural I was apparently saying the most random things. I wanted to know how the human race hadn't died out ages ago because if if was in some tribe they surely would have left me for dead by now. Then there were a few conversations about how much we hated our car at the time. Thank heaven for epidurals even though mine only took on one side!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Apparently saying to martin after henry was born.. "well his definitely yours then" isnt the done thing "haha: I didnt remember that bit! Martin told me last night! 

Henry was up 10.30pm till 3am last night. Me and martin ended up having a disagreement :( but we have sat and spoke abiut it. It was too hot for all of us last night. Oliver included. 

Hopefully today will be a better day, he has got up with oliver so I can rest. I think I will get up in an hour or so and see if he wants more sleep or tonight will just end up the same. 

Think baby blues is here I cried about the chance of me getter ng pnd last night even tho I am really happy atm :rofl:


----------



## pandaspot

I am still waiting 53 hours now and only in latent stage!! I am 42 weeks today. 

Apparently I am going over to delivery ward today for waters to be broken and to be put on drip


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> Apparently saying to martin after henry was born.. "well his definitely yours then" isnt the done thing "haha: I didnt remember that bit! Martin told me last night!
> 
> Henry was up 10.30pm till 3am last night. Me and martin ended up having a disagreement :( but we have sat and spoke abiut it. It was too hot for all of us last night. Oliver included.
> 
> Hopefully today will be a better day, he has got up with oliver so I can rest. I think I will get up in an hour or so and see if he wants more sleep or tonight will just end up the same.
> 
> Think baby blues is here I cried about the chance of me getter ng pnd last night even tho I am really happy atm :rofl:

Oh yes day 3 was when baby blues hit me too. 
Hope you all feel better today and manage to get some sleep. It was SO hot last night wasn't it :growlmad:
Remember you are 'working' full time too so don't feel bad about asking M to help!


----------



## kaths101

pandaspot said:


> I am still waiting 53 hours now and only in latent stage!! I am 42 weeks today.
> 
> Apparently I am going over to delivery ward today for waters to be broken and to be put on drip

Oh no panda you must be so fed up, so you will have an August baby! 
August babies are great too, im biased as i have a july and august baby! :thumbup:
Keep positive hopefully once they break your waters things will quicken up xx


----------



## misshastings

I remember asking for pain relief with Darcy... 

Asked for the gas and air and it made a ridiculous noise and my OH made the mistake of laughing. I chucked the thing on the bed and refused to use it again despite the pain lol. Didn't have time for anymore pain relief as i decided i needed to start pushing (5 hour labour start to finish with only about 15 minutes of pushing if that) Was madness!

Hope everyone is doing okay. Darcy is sleeping well through the night. Goes down at 11, wakes up at about half 1-2 then up again at 4 then sleeps until 7ish when OH gets up so we are both not feeling too bad at the minute.

We have melt down time at around half six every night for about an hour where she is really unsettled but have remedied this by putting her in her bouncer or car seat and rocking it until she falls asleep. Bless her heart xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

4 days pp and I decide to see what my stitches look like... I am mental


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> 4 days pp and I decide to see what my stitches look like... I am mental

I did that too, not good! I nearly died from shock! Yet a few days later all was back to normal! :thumbup:


----------



## oneandtwo

i looked at my stitches with my first baby, i had a third degree tear PLUS episiotomy. im surprised i dont have nightmares from that image. After that i had no desire to see the stitches from my 2nd and 4th


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh panda it'll be soon! *hugs*

As much as I hated having a c section and the recovery sucks, I'm thrilled to not have down there stitches and giant hemorrhoids! Am worried I'll have the weird c section apron flab overhang forever though.

Great news! 10pm to 10am no crying at all! (From either of us!) I can barely believe it. Went back down easy after every feed and diaper change. Didn't even need to co sleep until 6:30am! Just nursed again and I think he's going back to sleep. All this despite me having mac and cheese with dinner. Was it really just as simple as buying the organic expensive gripe water? Lol we haven't even opened it. Hopefully we'll have a repeat performance tonight!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I am so pleased you had a better night Becca. 

Henry seems more settled today and bringing up wind better? He also is now having lovely yellow poos so I am wondering if the unsettledness was his tummy doing things? 

He is going 3-4 hours between feeds and having 3oz a time. His a bit of a piggy lol!


----------



## pandaspot

Hi everyone, I ended up with an awful active labour where the epidural came out, and was reset and then emergency c section! 

I gave birth to zack Riley Allison at 6:05am on 3 August 2013 weighing 8lb 7ozv

He is so lovely and I adore him


----------



## kaths101

Congratulations panda on baby Zack, sorry the labour was awful but at least the end result was worth it!


----------



## kaths101

I have started a journal if anyone wants to follow me and my boys :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-me-my-two-boys-jack-george.html#post28775523


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congrats Panda, sorry it ended in EMC x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats panda sorry you had a difficult labor :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats Panda! Lovely news! I haven't been game enough to look at my stitches with my episiotomy...It still quite tender down there. DH has gone to get his leaf blower that he left at work...It's been ages...not sure why he is taking so long!


----------



## abagailb14

Lol..my daughter is only 5 wks today and my husband asks if we're going to start trying for another soon...is he crazy??!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Omg thats crazy! Martin is getting the snip in September :rofl:


----------



## kaths101

Yeah crazy... I always Said two was my limit! George is so good though I'm thinking I could cope with another! Not gonna happen though considering I'm single :haha:
Actually after his hours of clutter feeding I've changed my mind :rofl:


----------



## Miss Bellum

pandaspot said:


> Hi everyone, I ended up with an awful active labour where the epidural came out, and was reset and then emergency c section!
> 
> I gave birth to zack Riley Allison at 6:05am on 3 August 2013 weighing 8lb 7ozv
> 
> He is so lovely and I adore him

Congratulations on your little boy! Sorry to hear the birth was so difficult, hope you are both doing well. Look forward to seeing pictures :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

We had talked about maybe trying for a second but would discuss in about a years time. Definitely even considering it for the time being, one is more than enough to deal with!


----------



## nuffmac

kaths101 said:


> Yeah crazy... I always Said two was my limit! George is so good though I'm thinking I could cope with another! Not gonna happen though considering I'm single :haha:
> Actually after his hours of clutter feeding I've changed my mind :rofl:

The 3 to 5 hour long cluster feeds have put me off another for at least a year! My boobies hurt!:haha:


----------



## kaths101

nuffmac said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah crazy... I always Said two was my limit! George is so good though I'm thinking I could cope with another! Not gonna happen though considering I'm single :haha:
> Actually after his hours of clutter feeding I've changed my mind :rofl:
> 
> The 3 to 5 hour long cluster feeds have put me off another for at least a year! My boobies hurt!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah mine too! But not as much as with my first, I guess they get used to it! They will be like bullets by the third! :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

I feeling quite upset today. I have had endless remarks and comments about me ff... I ff oliver and he is fine its my choice I wish people wouldnt judge me as a person for how I feed my children


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> I feeling quite upset today. I have had endless remarks and comments about me ff... I ff oliver and he is fine its my choice I wish people wouldnt judge me as a person for how I feed my children

:( who from? Real life people or people on here? :haha:
Just ignore them, it's absolutely your choice .. You can feed him spag Bol if you like it's not up to anyone else! Why do people feel they have to comment on things are are absolutely none of their business :growlmad:


----------



## Pink Flowers

kaths101 said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I feeling quite upset today. I have had endless remarks and comments about me ff... I ff oliver and he is fine its my choice I wish people wouldnt judge me as a person for how I feed my children
> 
> :( who from? Real life people or people on here? :haha:
> Just ignore them, it's absolutely your choice .. You can feed him spag Bol if you like it's not up to anyone else! Why do people feel they have to comment on things are are absolutely none of their business :growlmad:Click to expand...

Real life people, people on here wouldn't bother me :haha: 

My neighbour who doesn't have children said I am doing him harm by giving him formula, I said to her if I was doing him harm the mw would have called SS :coffee:

She even asked Martin if I was bf, I mean really? What is the obsession with my boobs :rofl: she heard me talking to my other neighbour who we are quite friendly with saying my milk had come in and my boobs were hurting ... you know normal neighbour chat :haha: but anyway she piped up when I hung the washing out just, if you aren't bf why has your milk come in :dohh: I told her so I could have it on my cereal and walked off :coffee:


----------



## kaths101

Pink Flowers said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I feeling quite upset today. I have had endless remarks and comments about me ff... I ff oliver and he is fine its my choice I wish people wouldnt judge me as a person for how I feed my children
> 
> :( who from? Real life people or people on here? :haha:
> Just ignore them, it's absolutely your choice .. You can feed him spag Bol if you like it's not up to anyone else! Why do people feel they have to comment on things are are absolutely none of their business :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Real life people, people on here wouldn't bother me :haha:
> 
> My neighbour who doesn't have children said I am doing him harm by giving him formula, I said to her if I was doing him harm the mw would have called SS :coffee:
> 
> She even asked Martin if I was bf, I mean really? What is the obsession with my boobs :rofl: she heard me talking to my other neighbour who we are quite friendly with saying my milk had come in and my boobs were hurting ... you know normal neighbour chat :haha: but anyway she piped up when I hung the washing out just, if you aren't bf why has your milk come in :dohh: I told her so I could have it on my cereal and walked off :coffee:Click to expand...


Good answer! :haha: 
That annoys me even more when people that haven't even had children can offer their opinions!! Grrr 
Of course it's doing no harm, just ignore them And carry on. We all do stuff That other people don't agree with but it's our babies ..our choice!


----------



## JJsmom

Pink, I know it's hard, but ignore them!! what exactly is the best way to feed your baby? I mean, people give mothers crap for breastfeeding in public, and people give mothers crap for ff. We can't make everyone happy! You just need to make your baby happy and you do that how YOU feel you should! Sometimes moms choose to ff like you have, others try to bf and can't therefore have to ff, and then there are those that are able to bf. I won't lie, bf'ing has been very hard for us!! I tried with my oldest but he wouldn't latch on and they told me to supplement with formula so I did. That allowed my milk to diminish and I felt horrid I couldn't bf him longer. If your neighbor had said something like that to me, I probably would have smacked her because it wasn't my fault we couldn't get him latched on properly. I don't have a problem with those moms that choose ff'ing. I've almost given up multiple times bf'ing Coltyn and thinking about formula. But then I say no, I need to push through it and keep it up. Tell her to shove off and you raise your baby! You are the mother and you know what is best for your baby!! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

abagailb14 said:


> Lol..my daughter is only 5 wks today and my husband asks if we're going to start trying for another soon...is he crazy??!

abagail, we aren't preventing another. :) I just finished my first cycle after giving birth. It was a strange cycle as it was very light and I had never had one that light. But I have already bought my IC tests. With bf'ing I didn't know if I'd have a cycle or not so went on and purchased them.


----------



## JJsmom

Coltyn is 7 weeks old now! I can't believe it! He has started copying me 2 nights ago. I was talking to my husband and shook my head at something he said and Coltyn started shaking his head. Now he smiled at me after I smiled!! Here is a pic! I'm just so happy he is smiling while he's awake!
 



Attached Files:







0803131139 (1).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caro103

congrats panda! so sorry you had a difficult labour, hope recovery goes smoothly!

kaths :hugs:, sounds like you've got some quick thinking answers up your sleeves ;), non of their business how you feed your baby! unless you were giving him spag bol...then maybe a SS referral should be made :rofl:

jjs wow to not preventing! have to say I can't imagine DH coming near me anytime soon, however once I am ready again i'd not be sad if I fell pregnant again, although my head will win over my heart and we won't try for another for a while yet, but i'm really hoping No.3 is in the future :D

who said boobies will be like bullets? :rofl: LOVE it! so true though, I've barely had sore nips at all this time, only slightly when he fed all night once but no damage was done so they soon recovered! with alex I bled, blistered etc etc for WEEKS! I still have very obvious scars on them from the damage he did!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL on your cereal! I would never have the nerve to say that and I'd have no clue how to respond if someone said it to me. You're a braver soul than I am!

Don't worry, people would annoy you just the same if you were BFing. You'd get those looks like, 'why do you have your boob out in public. You totally should cover up or go hide somewhere' or 'why are you nursing so much? he can't be hungry, you're making yourself a human pacifer.' blah blah blah. damned if you do, damned if you don't. Just keep up with your witty retorts and you'll be fine as will your boys. :D


----------



## kaths101

caro103 said:


> congrats panda! so sorry you had a difficult labour, hope recovery goes smoothly!
> 
> kaths :hugs:, sounds like you've got some quick thinking answers up your sleeves ;), non of their business how you feed your baby! unless you were giving him spag bol...then maybe a SS referral should be made :rofl:
> 
> jjs wow to not preventing! have to say I can't imagine DH coming near me anytime soon, however once I am ready again i'd not be sad if I fell pregnant again, although my head will win over my heart and we won't try for another for a while yet, but i'm really hoping No.3 is in the future :D
> 
> who said boobies will be like bullets? :rofl: LOVE it! so true though, I've barely had sore nips at all this time, only slightly when he fed all night once but no damage was done so they soon recovered! with alex I bled, blistered etc etc for WEEKS! I still have very obvious scars on them from the damage he did!

It wasn't me that posted about ff ...'twas pinkflowers, I'm bf too but maybe my comment about the spag Bol was a little OTT :haha: .. I should start a thread on baby club saying I'm feeding my baby spag Bol and watch it erupt! Lol 
I said boobies are like bullets, I've been a bit sore after marathon feeding sessions but nothing like last time.. I actually had tears in my eyes every time he latched! I haven't even touched the laninsoh that I stocked up on :dohh:


----------



## caro103

Ah opps sorry for getting u guys muddled pink flowers and Kath!! Was v sleep deprived yesterday ;-)

So true though, def get people make comments/give looks no matter how u feed your baby. It'll happen once weaning too... How's it safe to do baby lead weaning? Surely u shouldn't give then pouches? What, u make your own baby food...what a lot of effort :rofl: at the end of the day its up to each mummy 

Well we had a MUCH better night! Was only up 12, 3.30 then 6.30! Co-slept after he woke at 12 so dozed. Then he slept on me, but by morning I'd managed to get him to just sleep on my arm. And I woke up soaked...just shows how much milk he normally takes as other mornings my boobs haven't even felt full! Xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Glad you had a better night. Henry was really unsettled from 1-3.30 and then he was fast asleep and oliver had a tanturm at 5 to 6 and woke him up. I am knackered. Martin told me to stay in bed lol. 

I got so many comments about blw with oliver. Omg he will chock, what do you mean he eats what you do and what he feeds himself isnt that messy...


----------



## Miss Bellum

We had a fairly good night last night now I just hope Ellie goes for a nap soon so I can shower! She is doing so well now, lifting her head up, starting to smile and she is starting to babble too! Such a cutie :)

Pinkflowers - Love the cereal response ! :haha:

I do think people should mind their own business when it comes to feeding babies. Every mum makes the decision to feed their baby in the way that works best for them. 

jjsmom - What a cutie! Glad Coltyn is doing so well. 

carol103 - Glad you had a better night, I find it all seems much better if you can grab some sleep.


----------



## abagailb14

JJsmom said:


> abagailb14 said:
> 
> 
> Lol..my daughter is only 5 wks today and my husband asks if we're going to start trying for another soon...is he crazy??!
> 
> abagail, we aren't preventing another. :) I just finished my first cycle after giving birth. It was a strange cycle as it was very light and I had never had one that light. But I have already bought my IC tests. With bf'ing I didn't know if I'd have a cycle or not so went on and purchased them.Click to expand...

We don't plan on taking any preventive measures either but I'm hoping I don't ovulate for awhile as I can't imagine being pregnant again right now! I definitely do want to have a sibling for her close in age though :)


----------



## Jaz02

Hi Ladies!! Hope you are all well :flower:

I thought I would drop in and update for the list, even though I barely ever had time to post in here much during my pregnancy due to working/sickness.

I was due July 22nd but our little boy Hunter McKenzie was born on July 14th 2013 @ 38+6 weighing 8lb 6oz :cloud9:

He is our third child and first boy! We are totally in love with him :cloud9:

Anyone else in here on baby number #3?


----------



## Pink Flowers

Congratulations xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Does any one else get annoyed by the oh snoring next to them :haha: 

M snores and then will stir as henry starts to feed then makes out he is up and down like I am lol!


----------



## kaths101

Congrats jaz on your baby boy, I will update the first page!


----------



## pitty

We had a lot of trouble ttc our 1st child, 2 years of doctors and drugs and operations, we fell with our daughter, so we didn't prevent after she was born, and guess what I now have a 12month old and a newborn, I'm one busy mum, lol


----------



## Pink Flowers

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## TonyaG

Wow!!


----------



## MissFox

Yea i would be in trouble if we didnt prevent. My period came back at 5the weeks pp and I had a period every 2 weeks for about 5 months


----------



## caro103

i'd love not to prevent, AF came back 4mths pp last time. However my head says its not a good plan lol, plus DH sooo wouldn't be on board ;) x


----------



## caro103

ooh have we all had our babies now? or are some still waiting due the end of the month? can't be many babies yet to be born now! xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I think everyone has had them... I might be wrong tho. 

We are not having any more, OH is getting the snip.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I want to try one more time for a boy but me and dh aren't agreeing on this :haha: if we do try again though it won't be for 3-4 years


----------



## counting

I think DH would like to try for another(little girl) and have them close in age. I may be happy with just Joey, especially since I had a really difficult pregnancy.


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats Jaz...that is great news! I got to go put the kids to bed before I drown in listening to Libby's Dora DVD for the umteenth time!
Yes...not looking forward to AF happening! Hope she stays away a decent time this time. With Libby she sure was quick at finding her way back home...5 weeks after I gave birth...really sucked as I had just stopped post pregnancy bleeding. Ugh...no fun.


----------



## kaths101

I've updated the first page, so the boys outnumbered the girls by quite a lot. 
Didn't July just fly by, I will keep updating..it would be lovely to hear from some of the other not so regular people to see what they had! I guess I could so some username stalking to see if any other babies have been born :haha:


----------



## Tami

Lily was born on the 17th via csection in the end, not the 22nd! She was a girl, obviously, lol.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I need help ladies. Henry hates the car seat and carrycot... I havent been putting a blanket on him do you think if I did he will feel bit happier in them? Its a nightmare we cant go anywhere with out henry screaming like he is being murdered


----------



## caro103

congrats tami!

pink, oh no, nightmare, what about trying a light muslin? I've noticed Edward likes holding one. He's not a fan of car seat or pram either but as soon as its moving he shuts up xx


----------



## kaths101

Argh pink, George loves his car seat! Maybe a light blanket wrapped round him tightly, tucked In at the sides. Maybe the Muslin you use at night might help?


----------



## alicecooper

Pink - that's difficult. You could definitely try a blanket. What about feeding him (if you can? If you're breastfeeding it will be difficult to get in a position to do it, but IF you manage) whilst he's in his car seat and/or carry cot? That way he may associate those places with something nourishing and comforting?

That might be a ridiculous suggestion but I've got nothing else lol.


Gosh I haven't posted in here for ages. I think I have my hands full with the kids! It's not just Nathan really it's the fact that the other three are not at school or nursery now for the summer so it's just mental at home all the time! lol.

Nathan is 4 weeks old today. Absolutely mad how fast the weeks are going by. We've started getting some occasional smiles from him. They're rare, but when they happen his whole face lights up - really beams. It's so cute. Haven't managed to get one on camera yet apart from this :



which was just as he was starting that smile. When it turned into a full on beam though I tried to get a photo but it turned out blurry.

He loves his sister :)

He loves his swing seat. He usually drops off to sleep in it


----------



## Pink Flowers

We are bottle feeding so shouldn't be to hard to feed him in them. 

My top has over sitmilated him... its black and white striped and he wants to stare at it rather thsn sleep so he is now a grump ooops! Lpl


----------



## alicecooper

Pink Flowers said:


> We are bottle feeding so shouldn't be to hard to feed him in them.
> 
> My top has over sitmilated him... its black and white striped and he wants to stare at it rather thsn sleep so he is now a grump ooops! Lpl

haha our duvet cover and pillow cases are black and white zebra striped and Nathan could stare at them all day long. He's just fascinated by them.


----------



## Pink Flowers

alicecooper said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> We are bottle feeding so shouldn't be to hard to feed him in them.
> 
> My top has over sitmilated him... its black and white striped and he wants to stare at it rather thsn sleep so he is now a grump ooops! Lpl
> 
> haha our duvet cover and pillow cases are black and white zebra striped and Nathan could stare at them all day long. He's just fascinated by them.Click to expand...

We bought him a bee rattle today and he is the same with that. 

Right he has finally settled so I am off to play silly games with oliver! He has been so patient today bless him. Henry has been super clingy.


----------



## abagailb14

Just noticed that Olivia' s info on the front page is wrong - she was born on the 29th, not the 30th and she was 8 Ib 12 oz not 8 even.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

abagailb14 said:


> Just noticed that Olivia' s info on the front page is wrong - she was born on the 29th, not the 30th and she was 8 Ib 12 oz not 8 even.

That was probably my fault. If you said "tonight" or "today" in your post I most likely messed up the time zones. :D I fixed it on the google spread sheet.


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone dtd yet? How long is everyone planning to wait to get at it again? :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

ermmm I have no want to dtd EVER again haha. I think my stitches are going to make it sore for a while. 

Been doing to much, my bleeding has got a bit heavier today :(


----------



## counting

TMI overload:

I dtd at 20 days pp. That was when my bleeding stopped. I had 3 internal tears(1st degree), a small labia tear (left unstitched) and surgery on my cervix when I delivered. The stitches dissolved a few days prior. TMI but going in it hurt a bit, but actually dtd was not really uncomfortable at all and hubby said it felt like pre baby, maybe a bit better. The next few days I was pretty bruised though because it had been so long since we had. Not much luck since though as I developed a UTI so everything in that region is feeling miserable, LOL. I was a bit scared to try to be honest but it really wasn't bad or painful, and I was glad to know my vajayjay was not irreparably damaged by giving birth:haha:.


----------



## caro103

:haha: counting!

I can def still feel there's stitches there and it still hurts a little to wipe after a wee so def not yet! I had a 2nd degree tear tho and stitches on labia. We DS1 I waited until 7wks pp and it really hurt so we stopped, can't remember when we successfully did it, maybe 11-12wks pp but it hurt a little until 6mths pp!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We've dtd several times now but I have to be on top so when he goes in its at the correct angle cause if he goes in wrong it's very very tender where I was stitched up. Sadly that tenderness had never went away from my first delivery and I tore in the exact same spot with kyleigh.


----------



## Vankiwi

Id be happy just for the lochia to stop, let alone dtd!


----------



## Tami

Just adding for the front page, Lily was 9lbs11oz at birth!! 

She's now 10lbs3oz, gosh!


----------



## tlh97990

I'm jealous people have std I still haven't stopped bleeding and I'm still cramping if I over do it...I missed like 7 pages in here because I got in the habit of checking facebook. Instead


----------



## alannadee

I've not managed to get on here since Charlie was born, we are doing well, he is now 4 weeks old and 11lb 6oz, I lasted 5 days breast feeding, he gets really hot and didnt like to stuck to me when we were both hot and sweaty!! He is also now on hungry baby formula. 
Hope every one is doing ok with there little ones.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## counting

Joey pooped for the first time after a 5 day hiatus. He broke out into a cold sweat doing it. It was HORRIFYING. The poop came out the legs, the back of the diaper, the front of the diaper, covered the blanket I had under him, got on my pj pants and all over his belly and my arms and hands from transporting him for a change. I went through about a 1/4 of a package of wipes and had to immediately bathe him. The whole room smells like poop. I actually took a picture to show DH...LMAO. IT was that horrifying. On the plus side, he is SUPER happy and smiley now, and has none of the gas pains that have been plaguing him for days. He is in such a good mood!:haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

lol counting! we havent had a poo yet today lol


----------



## tlh97990

I bet he's happy that sounds like a poo was stuck in him


----------



## alannadee

How do I join the Facebook group?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow counting I'm sure he feels much better now :haha: I'm cleaning up lots of per today! We are potty training lol so much fun! We've only had two accidents so far though so she's doing pretty good :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

_Please read the forum rules



You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).Click to expand...

_


----------



## MissFox

With DD we dtd at 5 weeks pp and had to stop it hurt so bad and much like caro said it hurt until about 6 months pp! And it was an EMCS delivery lol. I felt around down there last noght and can still feel my stitches and just the horrifying mental image I now have of ny vagina. Bleeding hasnt slowed yet so I dont think we will dtd for at least a few weeks even though I wanted last night. 

Rosie woke up last night and wanted to sleep with us but it just wasnt an option so it took bearly 2 hours to settle her. She woke as I finished a feed with Ruby and then Ruby was up as I layed back in bed. I'm so tired! DH didnt bave to work today and is still sleeping!!! Im jealous!


----------



## TonyaG

I requested to join the Facebook group


----------



## Pink Flowers

Just approved Tonya x


----------



## alicecooper

tlh - we haven't DTD either. Like you, I'm still bleeding as well, though it's much lighter.

counting - wow that sounds explosive! Nathan does about 23408230498234 poos a day lol. He's like the kid that couldn't stop pooing! Usually the nappy contains them though, it's not that often that they leak out.

We're off to a theme park tomorrow. Dear God I wonder how that's gonna go! haha.


----------



## Breadsticks

We haven't had sex yet either. I figure I'll at least wait till my six week post partum check. The bleeding is mostly stopped and I can't feel stitches but I'd rather wait till the doctor gives me the OK. Plus I need to decide on birth control lol.


----------



## oneandtwo

abagailb14 said:


> Has anyone dtd yet? How long is everyone planning to wait to get at it again? :)

I've still got a couple months to wait 

with oir other three we waited for the doctor recommended time, that was usually 4- 6 weeks!


----------



## alannadee

I requested to join the Facebook group. 

We dtd last week, wasn't as bad as I thought it was gona be! But I started bleeding again a few days later so sex is off again for now. 

My little man is happily playing this morning so I can get on with some important jobs, like having my breakfast!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jewels2

Hi Ladies,

I have never posted but have been following everyones pregnancies and now of course births.
Thought I would stop my silence and introduce myself and join facebook as well.

I had boy/girl twins on 3 July which was 38 weeks via C-Section. The boy weighed 2.77 kg and the girl 2.66 kg. They are now just over 5 weeks and weighing 4.4kg and 4.05kg respectively.

Hopefully you ladies wont mind my actively joining at this late stage.


----------



## kaths101

Jewels2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have never posted but have been following everyones pregnancies and now of course births.
> Thought I would stop my silence and introduce myself and join facebook as well.
> 
> I had boy/girl twins on 3 July which was 38 weeks via C-Section. The boy weighed 2.77 kg and the girl 2.66 kg. They are now just over 5 weeks and weighing 4.4kg and 4.05kg respectively.
> 
> Hopefully you ladies wont mind my actively joining at this late stage.

Hey, of course you can join us, I will add you to the first page, I think you are the first set of July twins that we know of! :thumbup:


----------



## nuffmac

I requested to join Facebook page too. 

Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well. 

Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.

He is my first so haven't a clue really!!


----------



## caro103

welcome jewels! congrats on your twins!



nuffmac said:


> I requested to join Facebook page too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well.
> 
> Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.
> 
> He is my first so haven't a clue really!!

I had this with my first, tis no fun :hugs:, you can get things like gripe water and infacol to maybe help. I found reducing things like onions in my diet helped too. But honestly nothing overly worked accept riding it out :(, it won't last forever and thank goodness he sleeps well after midnight! xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

nuffmac said:


> I requested to join Facebook page too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well.
> 
> Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.
> 
> He is my first so haven't a clue really!!

Gabriel doesn't have colic really, but when he gets gassy in the evenings, starts arching his back and crying we use this - https://wellementsbaby.com/products/organic-gripe-water-for-colic/ and lots of bouncing/burping and singing!


----------



## Pink Flowers

nuffmac said:


> I requested to join Facebook page too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well.
> 
> Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.
> 
> He is my first so haven't a clue really!!

My Oliver had really bad colic and used to scream from 5-8 every evening and used to just fed and fed until he was sick. We were told a dummy would help as the sucking made them feel better. I don't know if you want to use one... 

But we also used to lay him on his tummy over our legs which use to help his tummy, rubbing his back while he was like that used to help as well x


----------



## myra

nuffmac said:


> I requested to join Facebook page too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well.
> 
> Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.
> 
> He is my first so haven't a clue really!!

Check out the book Colic Solved. By a gastric neonatologist in Houston. He's worked with thousands of kids that were labeled as "colicky" and came to the conclusion that colic doesn't exist. Every child that he worked with has reflux (majority) or dairy milk allergies. With treatment or dietary changes in the case if allergies, every kid got past the "colic". The book saved our sanity-our son would cry and be miserable on and off for about 6 hours/day. Someone gave the book to us 3 weeks ago and that validated that there was something we could do. My son was tested for dairy allergies (microscopic blood on stool) and found that he has that. We already knew he had reflux but it turns out his medication doseage wasn't high enough. With hypoallergenic formula for the allergy (while I'm eliminating dairy from my diet), zantac, Prilosec (at the highest does recommended for his weight) and probiotic infant drops (Biogaia/Gerber Colic Soothe)....our son is a changed boy! He went from crying for hours to a much happier, more relaxed child. Based on reviews from other parents, I think the drops really help at changing time. He used to scream every time his diaper was changed but by the 3rd day on the drops, that mostly stopped. Granted he still has his bad days, but he is so much improved. We were told to his him 3 months or so to "grow out of it" but we're so happy we didn't listen and just wait. Also, we kinda took the meds doseage into our own hands. The doc told is the range he could be prescribed, and she put him on the low end. That didn't work for him. We asked if he could go up, she said wait til his follow up appointment in a month. We weren't going to put him through that if he didn't need it, so we tried out gradually going up ever few days til we hit the right dose, which turned out to be the max he could get. If you have any questions, feel free to also pm me or ask here (I'm not the best at keeping up with this thread but will try and check back)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

myra said:


> nuffmac said:
> 
> 
> I requested to join Facebook page too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about colic? Oliver gets really un settled every evening for anywhere between 3 to 5 hours. He could be screaming and only thing that settles him is feeding. I'm bfing him which makes it hard. Then at about half 12 he settles down and sleeps really well.
> 
> Don't know what it is but dread the evenings now.
> 
> He is my first so haven't a clue really!!
> 
> Check out the book Colic Solved. By a gastric neonatologist in Houston. He's worked with thousands of kids that were labeled as "colicky" and came to the conclusion that colic doesn't exist. Every child that he worked with has reflux (majority) or dairy milk allergies. With treatment or dietary changes in the case if allergies, every kid got past the "colic". The book saved our sanity-our son would cry and be miserable on and off for about 6 hours/day. Someone gave the book to us 3 weeks ago and that validated that there was something we could do. My son was tested for dairy allergies (microscopic blood on stool) and found that he has that. We already knew he had reflux but it turns out his medication doseage wasn't high enough. With hypoallergenic formula for the allergy (while I'm eliminating dairy from my diet), zantac, Prilosec (at the highest does recommended for his weight) and probiotic infant drops (Biogaia/Gerber Colic Soothe)....our son is a changed boy! He went from crying for hours to a much happier, more relaxed child. Based on reviews from other parents, I think the drops really help at changing time. He used to scream every time his diaper was changed but by the 3rd day on the drops, that mostly stopped. Granted he still has his bad days, but he is so much improved. We were told to his him 3 months or so to "grow out of it" but we're so happy we didn't listen and just wait. Also, we kinda took the meds doseage into our own hands. The doc told is the range he could be prescribed, and she put him on the low end. That didn't work for him. We asked if he could go up, she said wait til his follow up appointment in a month. We weren't going to put him through that if he didn't need it, so we tried out gradually going up ever few days til we hit the right dose, which turned out to be the max he could get. If you have any questions, feel free to also pm me or ask here (I'm not the best at keeping up with this thread but will try and check back)Click to expand...


I definitely think Gabriel has a milk allergy! He practically vomits if I have a straight glass of milk or ice cream! I'm really trying to eliminate it from my diet but it's so hard! I've been looking everywhere for the biogaia/ gerber soothe drops but everywhere is out of stock. I even bought them from amazon this week but when they arrived their coolpack was practically boiling so definitely over the 77 ambient temperature range allowed for the drops! I had to get a refund. I so want to try them though.


----------



## Miss Bellum

We have DTD a few times now and everything has been fine. 

Welcome Jewels! Congrats on your twins :) Must be hard work, I find one hard enough! Glad things are going well for you

nuffmac - I symphaise, Ellie is going through a similar stage - think we have had 3 straight days/nights of screaming. It gets very hard to deal with it. I am trying all the recommended things for colic/reflux and just have to keep hoping things will get better. 

becca - shame about the milk allergy - I hope Ellie doesn't get this, I would be lost without cereal and milkshake!


----------



## alannadee

Well my hubby dropped a bomb shell the other night, his dad is gona buy us a barn for us to convert and then we get a mortgage to pay him back. It's a fab opportunity to own our own house. At the moment we rent. The only prob is the plans show the house will be smaller than what we have now with only 2 bedrooms and I would like another child in a couple of years. We will have to live in a caravan whilst we build the house. I should be really and happy and excited about it, but I'm not.


----------



## kaths101

Hi everyone, sorry have had a ally busy couple of days so will do the first page soon! 

Alannadee, is there any way you can extend it or add another box room? It is a fab opportunity but if it doesn't suit you and your family then it's not much good. What does your hubby say about? Is there room to extend at a later date? 

Sorry to all you ladies with 'colicky' babies. Jack had the evening upsets too from 6-9 every night very tiring! So far George is fine! He very windy, he trumps all the time which has jack in hysterics but at least he's managing to get the gas out I suppose and he doesn't seem uncomfortable. 
The good news is it stops at 3/4 months.


----------



## myra

BeccaMichelle said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> I definitely think Gabriel has a milk allergy! He practically vomits if I have a straight glass of milk or ice cream! I'm really trying to eliminate it from my diet but it's so hard! I've been looking everywhere for the biogaia/ gerber soothe drops but everywhere is out of stock. I even bought them from amazon this week but when they arrived their coolpack was practically boiling so definitely over the 77 ambient temperature range allowed for the drops! I had to get a refund. I so want to try them though.
> 
> 
> I'd ask your pediatrician if they can test him for dairy allergy. It was a simple test for us. Our doc gave us 3 cards on which we collected a tiny sample of poop from 3 diapers. We brought the cards in, she put some drops on them and it turned blue to show that there was microscopic drops of blood in his poop, caused by an allergic response to his body trying to break down the dairy protein. We.re still trying to figure out the breast milk piece- I've been off dairy for 3 and soy for 1 week but he still responds really poorly to it and is in pain for hours afterwards :( going to try again in a week and see if my body just needs longer to clear out soy
> 
> That sucks re: probiotic drops! Expensive as they are, Amazon should ship them properly. Do you have CVS or Walgreens around you? I got ours at CVS and they were $20 cheaper than on Amazon. I've heard the same thing about Walgreens too but haven't checked it out.Click to expand...


----------



## oneandtwo

Baby acnr-who's babies have it, and is there way to make it better? it gets really red when she's warm, otherwise her face just looks,lumpy. ive not dealt with it,before. we don't bathe often as we've got kids with sensitive skin, over bathing causes patches for them. I've been wiping down her face to see if it helps, but it doesn't seem to? she sweats through her head LOT im wondering if thats the cause?


----------



## caro103

we've a touch of acne, my first had it worse, breast milk can help but it went away with time :) xx


----------



## alicecooper

Oh
my
God
Nathan
Stop
Bloody
SCREAMING!


*closes eyes and massages temples*


----------



## Miss Bellum

Alanadee - If the house isn't what you want, then don't go for it. Living in a building site for a year is no fun at all especially with a small baby. Our house renovation has been ongoing for a year now and still isn't finished. Its very hard to deal with it,

Alice - my sympathy on the screaming - Ellie is a screamer too and can go on for ages! Sending virtual pain relief your way


----------



## abagailb14

oneandtwo said:


> Baby acnr-who's babies have it, and is there way to make it better? it gets really red when she's warm, otherwise her face just looks,lumpy. ive not dealt with it,before. we don't bathe often as we've got kids with sensitive skin, over bathing causes patches for them. I've been wiping down her face to see if it helps, but it doesn't seem to? she sweats through her head LOT im wondering if thats the cause?

Olivia has gotten it pretty bad as well, looks like a red bumpy rash on her face and feels dry. I would also love to know if there's any way to make it better!


----------



## nuffmac

alicecooper said:


> Oh
> my
> God
> Nathan
> Stop
> Bloody
> SCREAMING!
> 
> 
> *closes eyes and massages temples*

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nuffmac

Thanks for all the replies on the colic ladies. :thumbup: Im defo going to look into the milk allergy as this sounds like it could eb it as he is also very congested all the time and i think this would happen with an allergy as well. he is going fo rhis six week check on Tuesday so will ask the doc then.

Ive put his dummy in and it seems to be helping. I had taken it away a couple of weks ago when we got thrush but hopefully it will help and wont cause thrush


----------



## caro103

:hugs: alice, really hope he settles soon for you!

hmm I just been trying to settle Edward for ages, finally gave him to DH and he fell asleep almost immediately :dohh:. Then he put him down (told him not to, but he didn't listen) so he woke up again, but he's just quiet and staring at DH now as he eats chocolate...swear he's already wondering why he's not getting any :rofl:


----------



## myra

nuffmac said:


> Thanks for all the replies on the colic ladies. :thumbup: Im defo going to look into the milk allergy as this sounds like it could eb it as he is also very congested all the time and i think this would happen with an allergy as well. he is going fo rhis six week check on Tuesday so will ask the doc then.
> 
> Ive put his dummy in and it seems to be helping. I had taken it away a couple of weks ago when we got thrush but hopefully it will help and wont cause thrush

Glad you have an appointment coming up to talk w doc about things. Also with reflux babies sound congested a lot too.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Alice :hugs:

*Myra* - Walgreens is out of stock. I haven't been into CVS yet but it doesn't show up on their website at all...


----------



## myra

I also checked their website and didn't finding but the one cvs store I went to here carries it. Haven't checked other cvs's to know if its a standard product. Good luck!! I also read in reviews that Costco will special order. Can Walgreens get more? . Do you have one near you? Let me know how you make out.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies haven't been able to keep up with this thread 100% the girls keep me pretty busy lol just thought I would share the link to my journal in case anyone wants to follow. I update in there periodically 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...236-makenzie-faith-mommy-29.html#post28823245


----------



## alicecooper

thanks for the hugs ladies. He really was having a major grizzly day yesterday! Goodness knows why. He's still a bit grumpy today but not as bad as yesterday. 

Yesterday he literally was screaming, fussing and crying ALLLL afternoon from about 5pm until 1am with only very brief 5-10 minute pauses where he'd drop off to sleep and then wake back up wailing again. 
The only time he stopped was when I fed him, but then he'd eat too much and end up throwing it all back up again, so I had to just say enough is enough at that point.

Just one of those things I guess. At one point I was out the front dealing with my other kids (bring their bikes back to the house and so on), and DH had to just put Nathan down in his bouncer and go stand out in the back garden with the door shut for a few minutes to get away from the noise.

I guess we should be used to it given that it's our fourth kid, but it's the perpetual noise it makes your head hurt!

Anybody else feel like the weeks are going by so quickly?!


----------



## caro103

yeah weeks are flying by! sooo scary...slow down time!


----------



## myra

How much awake time do your LOs have each day, and what are thier sleeping patterns like? Just curious about what's usual for babies this age. Connor is almost 4 months since he was so way but developmentally/physiologically 6 weeks old based on his due date


----------



## alicecooper

myra said:


> How much awake time do your LOs have each day, and what are thier sleeping patterns like? Just curious about what's usual for babies this age. Connor is almost 4 months since he was so way but developmentally/physiologically 6 weeks old based on his due date

hmm okay well yesterday was just weird, but NORMALLY : 

Nathan wakes up about 9.30am and is awake for most of the morning with just short 10-15 minute intermittent naps.

Then at about 5pm or thereabouts he drops off to a longer sleep and wakes up about 8.30pm

Then it's just intermittent naps (as it was in the morning) until about 12.30am

Then he goes back to sleep again for the night, and more or less just dream feeds during the night.


----------



## caro103

we have awake time from about 4pm-6ish, other than that he still sleeps on/off for most of the day, usually a bit of awake time 6am ish, but he's only 4wks old so still sleepy xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Kyleigh usually wakes around 8am and stays awake till about 10. then she will nap from around 10ish till 1 or so. then from there she is awake on and off till about 5. and then she goes back to sleep around 7:30-8pm and is down for the night


----------



## Jewels2

I know this is going to sound strange, but what do you do with your little one when they are awake?


----------



## alannadee

Charlie is awake from about 7am till 10 till I take him to the stables so I cAn do my horse, he falls asleep in the car, he wakes for a quick feed whilst at yard. Wakes again for a feed around dinner, has an awake time mid afternoon. Sleeps again when at sTables again at tea time. Then awake time from 6 till 9, then he just wakes for 2 feeds during the night.

When he is awake I pull faces at him and talk nonsense at him. He does tummy time and he has dangly toys on his Moses basket that he likes to bat about.


----------



## counting

Jewels2 said:


> I know this is going to sound strange, but what do you do with your little one when they are awake?

Nurse him, mostly:haha:. Other than that we do cuddles, I talk to him, read him books, sing him songs, He likes to float around in the big bathtub with me and " swim", sometimes I try him on a play mat with hanging toys(not that into it yet), I take pictures of him, LOL! We don't do much tummy time as he has good head control because he sleeps on his belly(on my chest) and gets carried in a wrap a lot, which is equivalent. Sometimes we do a little bit though. Sometimes I sit him up on my lap and he likes to quietly look around at things. He is very alert and enjoys taking the world in.


----------



## myra

Jewels2 said:


> I know this is going to sound strange, but what do you do with your little one when they are awake?

Not a strange question at all- I've been wondering the same! :)


----------



## Miss Bellum

Ellie has no set pattern at all at the moment - apart from to grizzle and scream from 4 till 12. Today she started screaming at lunch time too :( I keep telling myself it has to get better.. Not really sure how much awake alert time she has at the moment. Whilst she only wakes up 2 or 3 times during the night, it takes about an hour at least to settle her back down. 

When she is awake, I sing daft tunes to her and play with some of her toys. I have a couple of picture books that I show her too (just picture of patterns). It is hard to tell if she is really interested in anything much at the moment though.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

does anyone cloth diaper? I have been thinking about possibly switching but I know absolutely nothing. how do they work? how many do you need? how do you wash them? if anyone could basically give me a run down on the topic I would very greatful lol


----------



## nuffmac

Hi guys, just a quick update. Ollie had his 6 wk checkup and wss diagnosed with reflux and an allergy either dairy or hayfever. Doc prescribed infant gaviscon and for d first time ever he is asleep in his own cot without having fed or screamed for 5 hours straight! I have never been able to put him down and walk away without him waking and screaming. I cant believe i have not figured that that wasnt normal out sooner! 

I cloth diaper. I dont find it too much work i wash the nappies once per day and have a good 3 day supply. I have fitteds and wraps. There r different types but i dont have ecperience wiyh them all.

The natural parenting forum on here has good tips and loadsa ladies there can tell u everything.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

*ProudArmyWife* - definitely check out the natural parenting section. They're fluff butt addicts over there. Seriously!! They will be happy to guide you. :) I spent some time over there with my first.. but I'm a causal cloth user... ie when they matched her outfits... lol so I'm not the best person to give advice.

*Myra* - finally found the Gerber drops! Walgreens got them in and hubs picked them up for me tonight. Haven't used them yet though. Excited. :) 


I've decided that Gabriel definitely doesn't have a diary allergy. He doesn't cry unconsolably. His poops are normally yellow (other than after his heb B jag yesterday when they went a tad greeny/brown.) He does have baby acne but no crazy rashes... HOWEVER, that said I do believe he has a sensitivity to the milk protein unaltered. Does that make sense? I can eat pizza and he's fine. If I have a bowl of cereal, a glass of milk or half in half in my decaf coffee he's spewing like Mt. Saint Baby. The last 3 times I've had straight milk he's done this... the doctor wasn't concerned because it's not really more than 2 tablespoons at a time (which actually feels like quite a lot while cascading down your top) and he's gaining weight. So I'm just going to cut milk out of my diet and see if we can stem the baby spew tide. So thankful it's not a straight out allergy though. I don't know what I would do if I had to eliminate all dairy from my diet... I'd lose my mind.. granted I'd probably be able to drop these stubborn 30lbs too.... ;)


----------



## Pink Flowers

I used cloth full time with oliver. I will be back in the morning to help :) just give me a gentle reminder :p


----------



## Miss Bellum

Glad Gabe doesn't have a total allergy! I would hate to give up milk. 

I am also thinking of switching to cloth diapers - A friend of a friend gave me what appears to the full kit with a huge bag of them and all the bits to go with them. I am thinking of giving them a go but think it will need to wait till the builders are gone and I have free run of the house again. Not sure its practical when I cant always get to the washing machine.


----------



## caro103

thst's fab you've figured out what makes gabe puke!

missb, def need your house bk i'd imagine to cloth if u might lose access to washing machine, i'd imagine that's hard just with normal laundry?

apart from landscape gardener we've had a break from workmen in the house since edwrds arrival, that ends fri, carpet and floor fitters measuring up then sat we've a kitchen survey with a view to getting that done in the new year, eek!

I've actually managed to have a productive morning! got loads cleaning done, yay! xx


----------



## counting

So last night I wrote up a HUGE post RE:cloth diapering and lost it. Let's try this again. Be patient as my keyboard is being annoying and French.

What I use is (OS)one size fits all (or also called birth to potty-BTP) pocket diapers. But there are a ton of different types, but I only know about pockets, so that is what I will tell you about!

What they are and how they work:

You will get a diaper which is made up of 3 components- Exterior shell, the interior wicking surface and an insert. 

The exterior of the diaper will look like regular fabric, but the back side is laminated with a plastic so that it is waterproof. This is called PUL and it is what stops the waste from leaking through the diaper and onto clothes, people or surfaces. On the front face of the PUL, and on the wings of the diaper there will be a series of snaps. One set of snaps will allow to to control the waist size of the diaper, the other snaps (on the front of the diaper below the wings and waist) will allow you to control the rise- so making the body of the diaper longer or shorter depending on how big or tall baby is.

The interior of the diaper, or the part that will touch baby's bum, is usually a fleece or a dry cloth. The purpose of this fabric is to draw away moisture from against baby. When baby pees or poops, the interior layer will act as a wick, drawing the waste through it and into the insert below it. The cloth should feel dry or almost dry after it does this. The cloth does not hold any pee, it just draws it away. 

The insert is a long strip of multi layered fabric, usually microfiber or bamboo, sometimes flannel or other highly absorbent fibers. On the back inside of the diaper there should be a slit or flap, which allows you to stuff the insert between the PUL exterior and the wicking interior. This is where the waste(pee and poo) are stored until changing. 

How you use them:

You stuff the inside pocket with an insert or two(depending on how long you want the diaper to last, if it is nighttime or if baby is a heavy wetter). Then you snap the diaper on baby, making sure to adjust the snaps for the right fit for your child. OS pockets generally say they will fit from 8lbs, but if your baby is long and thin or small and chunky, they may fit at different points. Most people find they fit a little after 8lbs. Mine fit my son at around 9lbs. You want to make sure the leg elastics touch baby's thigh the whole way around. When baby wets the diaper, just unsnap and remove the inserts from inside the diaper. Place both the diaper and the insert into a dry pail or a wet bag. A wet bag is simply a laundry bag made out of PUL. You can also get small wet bags to fit into your diaper bag so you can cloth diaper when out and about. If baby has solid waste knock it into the toilet. Breast milk poo is water soluble and does not need to be rinsed off. Wash the diapers every few days.

How to wash them:

Lots of different opinions here! Generally speaking you can just throw them into the washer and add a bit of cloth diaper safe detergent. There are a ton of options, I recommend researching what is right for you. You also want to use much less than you normally would. It seems counter intuitive to use less detergent on something like a diaper, but the theory is that build up of soap on the fabric actually causes pee to repel off of the diaper instead of absorbing, and the excess build up of soap can also cause smelliness. So use about one quarter of what you usually would, less in a HE machine, just see what works and adjust from there. Never add fabric softener. You are also going to want a lot of water in the wash, and usually wash no more than a couple dozen diapers in one go-that way there is adequate space for the diapers to agitate and come clean. Most people go with a wash sequence of a cold soak, a hot rinse and a cold rinse, but do what is working for you. When they are done washing, place them to air dry, or in the dryer on low heat. High heat could cause the PUL to melt. Never add dyer sheets. The first time you use the diapers, before placing them on your child, you are going to want to run them through a few (2-5)washes. This preps the diapers and makes them absorbent.

How many:

This sort of depends on how often you want to wash. I'd shoot for doing a load every two to three days. During the day, you are going to want to do a change about every 2 hours or so, again depending on how often your child wets their diaper and how heavily. My son is a heavy wetter so I change him every 2 hours, maybe 3 if he is napping.I would aim for 8-12 diapers per day. Probably closer to 10-12 just to be safe. So if you want to do laundry every 2-3 days, you will want between 20-36 diapers. Some people could get away with a stash of 16 for 2 days, but most would want at least 20. They do not have to be extremely expensive diapers either. Kawaii and Alva for example are more affordable and very good options to start your cloth diaper stash.

The natural parenting board is a great resource for finding out information, and the internet is full of great information too. This is a very basic run down and many people know WAY more than me. Hope this helped though!


----------



## pandaspot

We had zack weighed by midwife Tuesday at 10 days old. His weight gain is 1 lb and 2 oz :) he is now 9lb 2oz was very pleased with this. 

I have been having a bit of a panic cause I have every morning I make up his bottles, I don't add the formula I just add the water, store the correct powder amount in the containers that came with my tomee tippee steriliser pack. I then add the powder to thus water as and when needed. I read the nhs website yesterday and they say to make up the bottles as and when needed. How can I do this in the night? Due to the caeseran I am not allowed to carry him up and down stairs. 

When I was in the hospital he has ready made bottles which were cold, am I risking his health by not making up the bottles as and when needed? I will talk to midwife when she comes here this Tuesday. 

What do the rest of you do?


----------



## alannadee

I panicked about making up bottles as well, but after talkin to my mum and health visitor I make up the bottles, powder and water and store in the fridge to heat up when needed. I only make enough for the day and then the night so there is only 4 made at a time. My hv said that even thou that is not the done thing any more it never did her children any harm and as long as I keep them in the fridge then it's fine. Charlie has had no problems from it and he is now 5 weeks. As my mum likes to tell me, my brother and I are still alive and kicking and that's how she did bottles.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I do the same as you. Did for oliver to


----------



## pandaspot

Thanks for your replies, I am glad I am not doing anything seriously bad. should I store the bottles in the fridge then rather room temp? Are you using a bottle warmer to heat them up?


----------



## alannadee

pandaspot said:


> Thanks for your replies, I am glad I am not doing anything seriously bad. should I store the bottles in the fridge then rather room temp? Are you using a bottle warmer to heat them up?

My hv told me if I was gona make them in advanced then to store them in the fridge, yeah I use a bottle warmer at home or if I'm out I have a flask of boiling water to heat it.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I don't heat bottles... I am so "naughty" I wash and sterilise bottles, put cooled boiled water in them (leave on the side...pre made bottles need to be put at the back of the fridge and used with in 24 hours), add powder as need and then feed him. I used to do the same but heat them in a bottle warmer with Oliver. 

My HV asked how I made them I told her she went... you have one child who is fine I will leave you to it :rofl:


----------



## pandaspot

Ahh so I do nearly the same as you pink flowers, except I put boiling water in the bottles then leave on the side with lids on. 

Glad I am not doing anything really bad. 

I like my method, it makes things loads easier. No way I could make up a fresh bottle every time. 

Nice to know of the option of also making up the bottles and storing in the fridge as well :D

Thanks for you input :) put my mind at ease. The reason I got worried is cause his poo was a bit mucusy earlier and it stressed me out that it was the way I was feeding him


----------



## Pink Flowers

The sudden change in the weather might be making his poo like that. Henry has a bit of a stuffy nose. I remember Oliver got one quite soon after being born as well. 

They say if their poos are yellow and soft its fine. I have only been told to worry if the colour changes or there is blood in them x

ETA - I would put hot water in my bottles but the way they are made they will leak :haha:


----------



## abagailb14

Has anyone else gotten af already? I thought breastfeeding would keep her at bay for awhile, though I have been supplementing occasionally - she showed up yesterday and my daughter isn't even 7 wks yet!


----------



## MissFox

Mine showed at 5 weeks pp with my first. I didnt supplement at all.


----------



## caro103

abagail I thought it;d got me yesterday (3 pads in one day), however today no blood...hopefully its not AF and just random late pp bleeding! xx


----------



## oneandtwo

I started af yesterday. 8wks pp today. First time I've had a period while ebf. 

babe doesn't comfort nurse as much as my boys,did, only doesn't nurse at night much at all so im not super surprised af came but am,pretty disappointed!


----------



## kaths101

With bottles If im making 5 ozs i put in 1.5 oz of boiling water, add the 5 scoops, shake and then 3.5oz of cooled bodied water. This makes it a nice temperature and it's instant. 
I always thought you had to sterilise the powder with boiled water to kill of nasties! But I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

You should do Kath but formula has never been sterile and people have always made it with cold water or in advance lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Formula must be made differently in different countries or something cause mine doesn't say anywhere on it that it has to be made with boiled water :shrug:


----------



## MissFox

I was always told if a baby will take a cool bottle then dont stress making them hot bc it is just an extra step but it makes sense to make thwm hot (breast milk is hot lol)


----------



## tlh97990

I'm in the u.s. and we make cold bottle or warm tap water ..I was told not to boil the water because it kills the fluoride in the water that babies need..things are different everywhere though


----------



## myra

nuffmac said:


> Hi guys, just a quick update. Ollie had his 6 wk checkup and wss diagnosed with reflux and an allergy either dairy or hayfever. Doc prescribed infant gaviscon and for d first time ever he is asleep in his own cot without having fed or screamed for 5 hours straight! I have never been able to put him down and walk away without him waking and screaming. I cant believe i have not figured that that wasnt normal out sooner!
> 
> I cloth diaper. I dont find it too much work i wash the nappies once per day and have a good 3 day supply. I have fitteds and wraps. There r different types but i dont have ecperience wiyh them all.
> 
> The natural parenting forum on here has good tips and loadsa ladies there can tell u everything.

Do glad the doc was able to figure out what was going on and that you all have gotten done relief! We've not tried gaviscon (just a
Zantac and prolosec). Just keep in mind that these reflux meds )at least most of them) are weight dependent. So as he gains weight, dose will need to be adjusted up do it continues to be effective. 

And don't best yourself up about not figuring it out...it took us a while to get it sorted as well.


----------



## myra

BeccaMichelle said:


> *ProudArmyWife* - definitely check out the natural parenting section. They're fluff butt addicts over there. Seriously!! They will be happy to guide you. :) I spent some time over there with my first.. but I'm a causal cloth user... ie when they matched her outfits... lol so I'm not the best person to give advice.
> 
> *Myra* - finally found the Gerber drops! Walgreens got them in and hubs picked them up for me tonight. Haven't used them yet though. Excited. :)
> 
> 
> I've decided that Gabriel definitely doesn't have a diary allergy. He doesn't cry unconsolably. His poops are normally yellow (other than after his heb B jag yesterday when they went a tad greeny/brown.) He does have baby acne but no crazy rashes... HOWEVER, that said I do believe he has a sensitivity to the milk protein unaltered. Does that make sense? I can eat pizza and he's fine. If I have a bowl of cereal, a glass of milk or half in half in my decaf coffee he's spewing like Mt. Saint Baby. The last 3 times I've had straight milk he's done this... the doctor wasn't concerned because it's not really more than 2 tablespoons at a time (which actually feels like quite a lot while cascading down your top) and he's gaining weight. So I'm just going to cut milk out of my diet and see if we can stem the baby spew tide. So thankful it's not a straight out allergy though. I don't know what I would do if I had to eliminate all dairy from my diet... I'd lose my mind.. granted I'd probably be able to drop these stubborn 30lbs too.... ;)

Hope things are continuing to work out with Gabe. Just wanted to say that you don't actually have to see blood in stool for allergy to be present. Connors was microscopic so we couldn't see it but it tested positive for the blood so we knew it was there


----------



## BeccaMichelle

myra said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Myra* - finally found the Gerber drops! Walgreens got them in and hubs picked them up for me tonight. Haven't used them yet though. Excited. :)
> 
> 
> I've decided that Gabriel definitely doesn't have a diary allergy. He doesn't cry unconsolably. His poops are normally yellow (other than after his heb B jag yesterday when they went a tad greeny/brown.) He does have baby acne but no crazy rashes... HOWEVER, that said I do believe he has a sensitivity to the milk protein unaltered. Does that make sense? I can eat pizza and he's fine. If I have a bowl of cereal, a glass of milk or half in half in my decaf coffee he's spewing like Mt. Saint Baby. The last 3 times I've had straight milk he's done this... the doctor wasn't concerned because it's not really more than 2 tablespoons at a time (which actually feels like quite a lot while cascading down your top) and he's gaining weight. So I'm just going to cut milk out of my diet and see if we can stem the baby spew tide. So thankful it's not a straight out allergy though. I don't know what I would do if I had to eliminate all dairy from my diet... I'd lose my mind.. granted I'd probably be able to drop these stubborn 30lbs too.... ;)
> 
> Hope things are continuing to work out with Gabe. Just wanted to say that you don't actually have to see blood in stool for allergy to be present. Connors was microscopic so we couldn't see it but it tested positive for the blood so we knew it was thereClick to expand...

He seems to be doing great with just the elimination of milk from my diet and the addition of the probitoics. We haven't even had to use the gripe water in a week! No more crazy back arching or inconsolable crying. The spit up is greatly reduced (although far from gone!!) He's definitely a happier baby now. :)


----------



## oneandtwo

i started reducing dairy a week ago Saturday, then decided to go completely dairy free Thursday, cause she was still having bowel issues, though she isn't pooping non stop anymore

She's still got the rash (it had started clearing but is now spreading). she seems to be feeding better at night. 

How long does it take to show results through skin/bowel? or does that take longer? i feel so bad for her poor face.


----------



## Vankiwi

Dairy can stay in your system for 2-3 weeks, so you won't see optimal results until after that.


----------



## oneandtwo

that's what i read, darn. was hoping there would be some more for sure signs its helping. it is nice to.see her actually feeding at night and not straining so badly to go. but its hard to tell if its coincidence or not cause her bm is still yucky and her rash is still bad. Thinking of it, i suppose it'd make sense tjat a rash would take longer if its due to food allergy since it is still in her system.


----------



## myra

BeccaMichelle said:


> myra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> *Myra* - finally found the Gerber drops! Walgreens got them in and hubs picked them up for me tonight. Haven't used them yet though. Excited. :)
> 
> 
> I've decided that Gabriel definitely doesn't have a diary allergy. He doesn't cry unconsolably. His poops are normally yellow (other than after his heb B jag yesterday when they went a tad greeny/brown.) He does have baby acne but no crazy rashes... HOWEVER, that said I do believe he has a sensitivity to the milk protein unaltered. Does that make sense? I can eat pizza and he's fine. If I have a bowl of cereal, a glass of milk or half in half in my decaf coffee he's spewing like Mt. Saint Baby. The last 3 times I've had straight milk he's done this... the doctor wasn't concerned because it's not really more than 2 tablespoons at a time (which actually feels like quite a lot while cascading down your top) and he's gaining weight. So I'm just going to cut milk out of my diet and see if we can stem the baby spew tide. So thankful it's not a straight out allergy though. I don't know what I would do if I had to eliminate all dairy from my diet... I'd lose my mind.. granted I'd probably be able to drop these stubborn 30lbs too.... ;)
> 
> Hope things are continuing to work out with Gabe. Just wanted to say that you don't actually have to see blood in stool for allergy to be present. Connors was microscopic so we couldn't see it but it tested positive for the blood so we knew it was thereClick to expand...
> 
> He seems to be doing great with just the elimination of milk from my diet and the addition of the probitoics. We haven't even had to use the gripe water in a week! No more crazy back arching or inconsolable crying. The spit up is greatly reduced (although far from gone!!) He's definitely a happier baby now. :)Click to expand...

So happy to hear that!


----------



## pandaspot

Midwife came today and zack has put on just under a pound again and has gone from 9lb 2 to 10 lb 1oz in a week :) good news. 

I have been diagnosed by dr with an uti getting results Friday for it. And also been given stool softener as well :( and been told to keep taking paracetamol and my other pain killers as still in quite a bit of pain where my scar is from c sect. I stopped taking them 3 days after getting out of hospital lol oh well :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Good job Zach! :D ugh... utis.. I thought I was getting one but they said no.. I guess things are just sore from cather trauma. blerg!!


*Reminder* - to chat with most of us in real time head over to our private facebook group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/455717624521756/ it's a great place to stay entertained in the middle of the night when you're up feeding/settling those babies! I think most of ya'll have found your way but just to let those know who haven't! (We've recorded 43 babies and have 30 members over there - so I'd say we almost have all our active moms!)


----------



## motherearth23

Has anyone else had mastitis? I have it currently, and I'm so glad I finally got the diagnosis. I was feeling awful like I had the flu since the weekend. On Monday my left breast started feeling like someone had punched it! And it suddenly hurt to latch baby on. Yesterday I had a fever of 101.8 F. :( Got prescribed antibiotics and am starting to feel better already. Nursing constantly to try and clear the plugged ducts. Phew. So glad I caught it early, since late signs of mastitis (from what I've read online) look terrible!
Going to try cabbage leaves later on, wish me luck!


----------



## pandaspot

BeccaMichelle said:


> Good job Zach! :D ugh... utis.. I thought I was getting one but they said no.. I guess things are just sore from cather trauma. blerg!!
> 
> 
> *Reminder* - to chat with most of us in real time head over to our private facebook group! https://www.facebook.com/groups/455717624521756/ it's a great place to stay entertained in the middle of the night when you're up feeding/settling those babies! I think most of ya'll have found your way but just to let those know who haven't! (We've recorded 43 babies and have 30 members over there - so I'd say we almost have all our active moms!)

I have sent a request to join :)


----------



## tlh97990

It seems like its quiet over here now that most of us are on facebook group


----------



## caro103

i'm just struggling to find time for bnb full stop lol. fb is way easier nowadays :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

caro103 said:


> i'm just struggling to find time for bnb full stop lol. fb is way easier nowadays :(

waaaay easier. it beeps at me when someone has a question! and I don't have to scroll back pages to figure out who said what!


----------



## Pink Flowers

BeccaMichelle said:


> caro103 said:
> 
> 
> i'm just struggling to find time for bnb full stop lol. fb is way easier nowadays :(
> 
> waaaay easier. it beeps at me when someone has a question! and I don't have to scroll back pages to figure out who said what!Click to expand...

I am finding it hard to get on here and keep up with this :haha:

FB beeps and flashes at me, when I lost my phone it was hell at the night feeds.


----------



## tlh97990

I'm the same way its easier when you get alerted...is everyone in the facebook group now that still posts on here


----------



## Pink Flowers

I think they are x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh anyone else had the :witch: return? Don't get me wrong I'm happy she's back since it means I'm not pregnant anymore but I really could do without the cramping :haha:


----------



## july2013

Not on fb so unfortunately can't join you :cry:


----------



## dove830

motherearth23 said:


> Has anyone else had mastitis? I have it currently, and I'm so glad I finally got the diagnosis. I was feeling awful like I had the flu since the weekend. On Monday my left breast started feeling like someone had punched it! And it suddenly hurt to latch baby on. Yesterday I had a fever of 101.8 F. :( Got prescribed antibiotics and am starting to feel better already. Nursing constantly to try and clear the plugged ducts. Phew. So glad I caught it early, since late signs of mastitis (from what I've read online) look terrible!
> Going to try cabbage leaves later on, wish me luck!

I've had it with each of my kids. Not fun at all, is it? The good news is, that you'll know the early signs if you get it again. I ended up in the hospital the first time, and after that was able to catch it within hours of it starting, so it wasn't nearly as bad. Hoping you are pretty much recovered now....


----------



## dove830

july2013 said:


> Not on fb so unfortunately can't join you :cry:

Then by all means, sign up! :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

dove830 said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> Not on fb so unfortunately can't join you :cry:
> 
> Then by all means, sign up! :)Click to expand...

Definitely! and if you don't want to use FB for your real life, just make a throw away account, consider it another forum. :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well my baby is 2 months old today! Can't believe how fast these two months have flown by. Took her in for her two month check up she's weighing in at a nice chunky 14lbs13oz and she's just shy of 24in :) poor baby had to get three shots though that she was not very happy about


----------



## july2013

I might make a fb later when i'm not on my phone.. but I just don't want people IRL adding me! Haha, is that weird?


----------



## july2013

ProudArmyWife said:


> Well my baby is 2 months old today! Can't believe how fast these two months have flown by. Took her in for her two month check up she's weighing in at a nice chunky 14lbs13oz and she's just shy of 24in :) poor baby had to get three shots though that she was not very happy about

What a great weight! That's awesome.


----------



## caro103

july2013 said:


> I might make a fb later when i'm not on my phone.. but I just don't want people IRL adding me! Haha, is that weird?

not weird at all, don't use your real name then they can't find you ;)


----------



## caro103

proud, 2mths flies by huh!? glad shes nice and chunky :), hope she's ok from all the shots! xx


----------



## july2013

caro103 said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> I might make a fb later when i'm not on my phone.. but I just don't want people IRL adding me! Haha, is that weird?
> 
> not weird at all, don't use your real name then they can't find you ;)Click to expand...

My name is Elizabeth so i'll just use a nickname that I wouldn't normally use like Beth or something. I'm going to set up an account and give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## tlh97990

Elizabeth you can set your fb account to private where people cant search for you


----------



## july2013

Can you? I might just do that, thanks. For now I just made my cover and profile pic something unidentifiable to me and put my name up as Elle, something only OH calls me. And made everything else private.


----------



## Maksmama

It's been a long time since I've posted here. My twins were born at 37wk6d on June 19th. Adelyn 6lbs 7oz and Sophia 7lbs 15oz both delivered vaginally. It's been a rough start, both girls diagnosed with reflux at 3 weeks old and just recently one had croup. Also one of them has two teeth already!! I see you ladies created a fb page I'll ask to join and hope I'll be able to chat more.


----------



## kaths101

Wow teeth already!! So glad the twins are doing ok, sorry to hear you had a rough start but hopefully things are getting better now x


----------



## alicecooper

Maybe we should start a group in the baby section here? We're still in the pregnancy section lol


----------



## july2013

alicecooper said:


> Maybe we should start a group in the baby section here? We're still in the pregnancy section lol

Maybe that would be a good idea.. haha


----------



## Pink Flowers

who is going to do it lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

WE'VE MOVED! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uly-sunbeams-2013-parenting.html#post29557939 

;) I'm still in the process of updating so it might look a bit wonky. As it's a fresh start, I'm only adding in babies accounted for. So if you've been lurking and want your details added, just head on over and let me know.


If you decide to join the FB group can you please leave a message here or on the parenting thread so we know to expect you? Thanks!


----------

